# Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge



## OLB Andi (9. September 2001)

Hi

Wer hat Bock auf Freeridetouren im zentralen Fichtelgebirge. Viele geile einsame Trails zwischen Kösseine, Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg warten. Wir (Die Lettenbrüder) freuen uns auf jedes neue Gesicht. Hauptsache Fun - Weißbierpause garantiert. 

C U in the mud    OLB Andi

check our website:  www.lettenbrueder.de


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2001)

wenn du das hier schon schreibst dann sag doch wenn ich mal mitfahrn kann ... fahrt ne warmduschertour   dann komm ich auch heile wieder an  

weissbier ist nicht grad mein fall ... aber egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (12. September 2001)

Wenn´s mit dem Wetter hinhaut sicher am Wochenende. Routen und Zeiten sind frei verhandelbar. Ob´s auch a Limo giebt weis ich aber net.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2001)

ok

limo egal ... wasser hab zumindest ich immer am mann  und zur zeit kommt ja auch genügend von oben *gg*

sonne darfst nicht erwarten ... zeit mir egal ... nur muss ich es davor wissen


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2001)

hab heute den H Trail auf der koeseine vorsichtig besichtigt ... heftig und sauglatt ...
wie lange hast dafür geübt ...
wirklich ganz fahrbar??


----------



## OLB Andi (15. September 2001)

Wenn du heute auf der Kösser warst haben wir uns nur knapp verfehlt. Ich war so gegen 15 Uhr oben. 
Der H-Trail ist bei Nässe wirklich sauschwer. Bin heute auch nicht ganz ohne Bodenkontakt durchgekommen. 
Üben kannst du den Trail fast gar nicht - entweder du fährst oder nicht. Vor dieser Frage war ich allerdings vor 2 Jahren auch öfters gestanden. Aber wenn´st dich erst mal überwunden hast geht´s wie von selbst. Nur nicht zuviel bremsen. 
Am leichtesten fahren kann man den Trail übrigens im Winter. Die Wanderer trampeln dann sowas wie einen Eiskanal der aber supergriffig ist. Die Steinstufen und Wurzeln verschwinden darunter.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2001)

war um 16 Uhr dort .... bin in der mitte rein und hab das ding zuerst mal bergauf besichtigt  ... hast ja mörderreifen ...

das problem ist bodenkontakt kann ich mir nicht erlauben sonst ist meine winterhose hin ... da im herbst aber bodenkontakt fast unmöglich ist muss ich mal nach anderer kleidung schauen ...

ich vermute mal du fährst da mit rundumprotektorschutz runter ...

das mit dem fahr ich oder nicht hast recht ... es geht meist mehr als man denkt ... 

das mit dem winter kenn ich ... ist am oberpfalzturm genauso ... da müsste man den fussgängern fast danken ...


----------



## OLB Andi (15. September 2001)

@EMan

Echt Schei.... das wir uns verpasst haben. 

Der meiner Meinung nach beste Freeridereifen ist der Freddie´s Revenz  2.35" von Nokian - nur leider 1200 g schwer - pro Stück. Aber Grip ohne ende und unkaputtbar. Noch keinen Platten seit über einen Jahr.

Subber Klamotten giebt´s bei Lettenbruder Basti (LB Basti im Forum) Macht auch gute Preise auf Fox Dainese etc. Ist nur leider momentan im Urlaub.

Protectoren: Schienbein/Knie, Ellbogen und Switch-Blade Helm

Endlich mal was wofür Wanderer gut sind

PS. Kennst du eigentlich den Trail vom Oberpfalzturm übers Katzentrögel zum Marktredwitzer Haus? Kann man komplett fahren. Echt.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2001)

hab doch gesagt sag wenn du fährst ....

1200 g pro reifen .... bist du verrrückt ... ich hab schon gedacht meine spikes wären schwer ....


----------



## OLB Andi (15. September 2001)

1,2 Kg nur der Gummi. Aber als ich mal bei hoher Geschwindigkeit einen Bordstein versaut habe war der Reifen nicht platt. (mit normalen Schlauch) Die Felge war aber im Arsch. Mußte ne neue werden.   Ich fahre den Reifen auch nur hinten - aus Gewichtsgründen.


----------



## OLB Andi (15. September 2001)

Ist das ein Privatforum von EMan und OLB Andi? Weis niemand anderer irgend einen Blödsinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2001)

privatforum ist doch gut    

katzentrögel komplett fahrbar   auch da über den aussichtspunkt drüber .... hut ab ... will ich sehen sonst kann ich das nicht glauben ... hast wohl trial auch noch drauf?? ... da hab ich zu fuss schon meine schwierigkeiten


----------



## OLB Andi (15. September 2001)

Okay, die ca 80cm hohe Stufe bergauf bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren. Aber bergauf gilt sowieso nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2001)

trotzdem hut ab .... wie lang fährst eigentlich so extrem??

hab grad kranked II drauf ... so wenn man fahren könnte ...


----------



## OLB Andi (15. September 2001)

Info an alle:

Die Lettenbrüder  haben sich einen Teamtruck zugelegt. Ein ca 30 Jahre alter Magirus-Deutz. Ein Feuerwehrfahrzeug mit neun Sitzplätzen und großer Ladefläche für die Bike´s. Nach dem erforderlichen Totalumbau werden wir damit z.B. am Geißkopf auftauchen. (frühestens nächstes Jahr) Der LKW wird dann komplett schwarz sein verchromte Sitepipes und Frontbügel haben. Auch an der Musikanlage und den Innenausbau des Laderaums soll nicht gespart werden.  (Ledersofa und Schankeinrichtung inclusive)


----------



## OLB Andi (15. September 2001)

@EMan

Wir, OLB Phil und ich fahren jetzt seit ca 3 Jahren zusammen. In dieser Zeit haben wir uns gegenseitig hochgeschaukelt. Immer angestachelt von Videos wie Kranked etc. Aber Freeriden wie in diesen Video´s ist bei uns sowieso nicht möglich. Außerdem muß ich nebenbei auch noch einen Beruf ausüben und kann mir keine Beinbrüche etc leisten. Aber - wir üben daran.


----------



## OLB Phil (18. September 2001)

FICHTELGEBIRGE RULES!!! 
warum gibt es hier eigentlich so wenige leute die a weng extremer fahren? muss ja net gleich bender-like sein!
wir haben hier keine 2m reglung wenig wanderer & naja OK zu wenig lifte aber sons is doch fettes revier oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2001)

das was du unter extremer verstehst ist selbstmord 

2 m regel haben wir nicht ... dafür aber eine richtlinie die das biken nur auf geeigneten wegen erlaubt was im allgemeinen wege über 2 m sind  .... dein holey trail ist da wohl nicht drunter


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2001)

@olb andi ...
den hut ab für den katzentrögel nehm ich zurück ... sogar für mich machbar ... nachdem was ich am sonntag von dir gesehen hab ...    war in der dämmerung also hab ich nimmer alles gesehen zum glück


----------



## OLB Andi (20. September 2001)

Sag ich doch, alles halb so schlimm. Und so steil ists auch wieder net. Das wichtigste ist weit genug hinterm Sattel und nicht zu viel bremsen. Dann kannst auch die Augen wieder aufmachen. 
Die nächste größere Herausforderung im Steinwald ist übrigens der Kibitzfelsen (Start bei der Ruine Weißenstein). Auch 100%ig fahrbar.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2001)

kibitzfelsen?? kenn ich nicht ... wo soll der sein ...
hab ab der ruine immer die autobahn genommen *gg*


----------



## OLB Andi (20. September 2001)

Der Trail übern Kibitzfelsen beginnt von der Ruine aus gesehen nach rechts (Bei der Bank). Sieht am Anfang wirklich nicht wie ein fahrbarer Trail aus. Ist auch schwerer wie das Katzentrögel. (Fast wie auf der Kösser). Sollte zunächst per Pedes erkundigt werden. Aber entgeiler Singeltraildownhill


----------



## OLB Phil (24. September 2001)

TÖRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ!!
Jo mein neuer rahmen is da Und lasst euch sagen der ochsenkopf hat einiges zu bieten!
war mit Andi am So da um das neue teil erst mal gebürend mit letten einzuweihen.

Fichtelgebirge RULES


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. September 2001)

Hallo
Sers phil und Andi, ihr ward Sonntag fahren? Phil lebst Du eigentlich noch? Naja des Wochenende will ich mal fahren gehen! Wer ha<t denn Samstag nachmittag Zeit? War Sonntag mim Jörg fahren! Im Steinbruch! Lustig!
        Cya Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2001)

noch ein verrückter  
jetzt können wir ja schon fast ein unterforum beantragen  

brauch ich nur noch nen neues bike dann kann ichs mal mit euch aufnehmen


----------



## OLB Andi (27. September 2001)

@ EMan / Wastl / Basti  und alle anderen die´s interessiert

Wie schaut´s am Wochenende aus. Ich wollte am Sa. nachm. mit OLB Phil biken. Wenn´s wollt´s fahrt´s halt mit. Sonntag wäre evtl. auch möglich -  ( Schneeberg - Ochsenkopfround  z.B.) Wetter soll ja schön werden. Meldet Euch halt.


----------



## OLB Wastl (27. September 2001)

Sers
Samastag is gut. Meld mich morgen nochmal beim Phil um alles klarzumachen.
CYA Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2001)

ja samstag ist gut ... sag nur wann und wo und ich komm   wenn ich darf


----------



## OLB Phil (3. Oktober 2001)

Na was geht ab im Fichtelgebirge?
ich kann euch garnich sagen wie sehr ich mir in den ars.h beißen könnte bei dem fetten wetter hier & der freien zeit ohne bike!

Christina hat sich auch schon beschwert, dass ich net dauernd rummoser soll.

war gestern in nem Bikeshop & (da hingen Fox-Klamotten im Fenster) & hab gedacht frag doch ma was hier so FR/DH mäßig geht & irgendwie kennen die hier scheinbar garkein Dh &FR sagt ihnen wohl auch nich richtig viel & angeblich stehen am wochenende immer die Bergwacht-leute uaf den trails rum & "beschützen" die wege unter 2m breite.

Da bin ich ja echt ma gespannt wenn ich mein eigenes bike dabei hab!

Grüße von eurem studentischen OLB Phil aus Aalen

wenn ich da bin meld ich mich & wir müssen umbedingt ma wieder die Hometrails rocken!!


----------



## OLB Andi (3. Oktober 2001)

@ OLB Phil

Na dann viel Spaß beim Lernen 
War heut übrigens auf der Kösser bei subber Wetter. Das Weizen war aber auch net schlecht. Hab gleich 3 gebraucht. Der anschließende Downhill zur Kösser war dann auch nimmer so wie´s letzte mal. War vom downhillfahren ne ganze Ecke weit weg. Bin eher Downhill gefahren worden. Der depperte Förster hat übrigens die Einfahrt zum Püttner umgegraben. Die Letten ist dort jetzt fast OLB tauglich.  Wie ich auf der Luise war ist mir wieder eingefallen, daß ich das Auto in Schurbach abgstellt hab. Deshalb mußte ich unter deutlichen Alkoholeinfluß noch mal auf die Kösser hoch. War echt kein Spaß mehr.

Meld dich wennst wieder im Lande bist

FFBX OLB Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Phil _
> *irgendwie kennen die hier scheinbar garkein Dh &FR sagt ihnen wohl auch nich richtig viel & angeblich stehen am wochenende immer die Bergwacht-leute uaf den trails rum & "beschützen" die wege unter 2m breite.
> *



ummähen ... ein OLB ist doch sowieso schneller als diese opas ...


----------



## OLB Phil (4. Oktober 2001)

@ OLB Andi
war ja sowieso klar, dass wtter fett is wenn ich da bin aber egal freu mich dann um so mehr auf mein baby (=tycoon)

schick dir auch noch ne grafik in passender größe hier fürs forum von dir!

@ Eman

werd ma sehn was geht mit der "Walpolizei"

@ALL Letten- lovers

Hier is echt viel laubwald!!, a paar wurzeln & fast keine steine & das ganze auch noch super schnell!!
war gestern mit gini auf nem kleinen berg in der nähe & hab trails gecheckt & icgh sach ma da gibts schon lecker was!!


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2001)

@olb andi ...
war heute mit nem sandbodengewohnten fullfacehelmfahrer der hier ein jahr in die berufsschule muss auf dem trail ... der ist wahrscheinlich jetzt noch vom dreck überwältigt  aber so schlimm ist die püttnerzufahrt doch nicht ... nicht anders als vor 2 wochen ... im boden ackern ist doch geil (mit 3 weizen wahrscheinlich nimmer so ganz *gg*) 
der grüne kanal zum forsthaus mit fast null sicht war geil  

@olb phil ...
keine steine ... das hört sich ja traumhaft an ... wär die richtige gegend für mich


----------



## OLB Wastl (9. Oktober 2001)

So ein Scheiss!
Hab heut meine Pruefung versaut und gestern hats mich mim HT voll gschmissen, auf der Strasse! ****! Wer geht denn am Samstag mit biken? Muss unbedingt fahren gehen!
CYA in the mud on the search for the holy letten
             Wastl


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Oktober 2001)

sers Wastl, oder besser LB Wastl 

Besser die Prüfung versaut, als ´nen Downhill. Tut wahrscheinlich mehr weh. Wieso fährst eigentlich mit´m HT. Hab immer xagt, daß des sch**** ist.  
Samstag is bei mir megakacke. Wenn überhaupt dann am späten nachmittag. Kösser oder so. Sonntag hab ich aber mehr Zeit. Theoretisch den ganzen Tag. Vieleicht hat ja der Basti auch mal wieder Ausgang. Phil ist auf jeden Fall da. Und Peter hat eigentlich immer Zeit. Ob der EMan mitfährt müssen wir noch fragen.

CU Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2001)

hab samstags und sonntags normal zeit .... zeit fürs biken muss sowieso immer sein  

@andi
für das  HT solltest dem wastl gleich das LB gleich wieder aberkennen *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (9. Oktober 2001)

Dere Jungs
Also @ Eman pruefung war last chance heisst ich bin demnaechst wieder ein normaler Mensch und kein Student mehr! Ich brauch nen Job falls wer was interessantes weiss kann er sich mal melden! 
@ Alle das HT hab ich nur in BT und is mein Stadtrad einkaufen fahren und so ich nem doch mein geliebtes Fully net mit auf Bt und lass es irgendwo rumstehen1
Zum Thema fahren Also Sonntag hab ich ein Basketball Testspiel (ich treff zwar nix aber meine Foulstatistik ist richtig gut!)
Samstag Koesse waer schon cool mal sehen!
CYA in the Mud Lb Wastl
        
Soviel brauch ich damit ich wieder in Ordnung komm


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2001)

@lb wastl ...
wenn andi nicht kann kannst auch mit mir ... bin am samstag nachmittag auf jedenfall auf diesem berg aufm bike .... allerdings eher mittlererer nachmittag


----------



## OLB Wastl (10. Oktober 2001)

Ja ok muss mal schauen ich tret ja dann eh von daham aus hoch (is ja nur ne halbe Stunde). Ich muss naemlich Samstag vormittag noch einiges erledigen! Gib mir mal deine Tel.nr. dann kann ich dann Samstag ja mal anrufen!
CYA in the mud 
              LB Wastl


----------



## OLB Phil (10. Oktober 2001)

dere jungs bei mir is denk ich eher sa gut mit biken aber das werd ich noch ma sehen wie ich das mit "umziehen amn dem wochenende hinbring aber da sag ich noch ma genauer bescheid!

gh jetzt erst ma mit meinem KLAPP-RAD  heimcruisen & bräute checken!


----------



## OLB Andi (10. Oktober 2001)

@ alle Lettenbrüder und Zugreisten

Am Samstag wird´s bei mir net klappen. Höchstens am späten Nachmittag (ab 17 Uhr) Kösser geht aber dann noch. War letzten Sa. auch um die Zeit oben und pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang wieder beim Auto. Sogar fürs Weizen hat´s greicht. Sonntag wär schon deshalb geil weil ich ghört hab, daß es  FABRY - BIKE - SPORT - TEAM eine Fichtelgebirgstour plant. Die könnten wir ja mal wieder aweng aufmischen. So mit nen kurzen Abstecher übern Donaueschingentrail. Muß sicher wieder das halbe Team ins Krankenhaus. 

Schau´n mer mal

@ Phil meld dich halt wenn´st daheim bist. Kömmer ja eins oder fünf trinken geh´n. 

PS Ich hätt für Sa. Abend einen Shuttelservice auf die Kösser!!!!!


----------



## OLB Phil (11. Oktober 2001)

@All you dirtlovers

    looking forward to my hometown & its holy trails!
     Und fabry-gang abzuchecken währ auch ma wieder echt witzig

@OLB Andi

      Auf biechen am freitag aiuf jeden ich meld mich dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (12. Oktober 2001)

Hab Samstag so wie es momentan ausieht keine Zeit! gehen wahrscheinlich Filmen (Street und snakeboard und skateboard)1 Coverage is halt auch wichtig wenn unser video dann irgendwann mal fertig wird!
CYa LB Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2001)

@irgendwer....
wie siehts eigentlich nachts auf der koesseine aus?? hab mich bei dunkelheit noch nicht rüber getraut ... wird man da gleich gefressen vom förster oder geht das ?? im steinwald hatte ich noch nie ein problem ... bin am mittwoch sogar in der dämmerung 30 m an einem aufm hochsitz sitzenden jäger vorbeigefahren... hab gedacht der frisst mich jetzt ... aber hat kein wort gesagt 
hab heut die hometrails besichtigt ... werd mal bei nacht üben müssen *g*

@wastl .. 
brich dir nicht die füsse auf diesem komischen snakeboard


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2001)

geht sonntag was?? bei dem geilen wetter ....


----------



## OLB Andi (13. Oktober 2001)

@ EMan, LB Wastel, LB Basti und alle anderen

Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz am Forsthaus in Marktredwitz. Wollten aber größere Runde im Fichtelgebirge fahren. wennst willst kannst ja mitfahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2001)

10 uhr ... kriminelle zeit am WE ... aber werd kommen wenn ich nicht verschlafe


----------



## OLB Andi (17. Oktober 2001)

Heute  Mittwoch nachtbiken! Treffpunkt 20.00 Uhr alter Bahnhof in Waldershof.  Tour zur Kösser mit Einkehr.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2001)

so nehmt ihr mich nun als invaliden knochenbrecher lettenbruder auf ??  

dieses jahr werden wir uns aufm bike wahrscheinlich aber leider nimmer sehen   

das nächste mal trink ich auch nen weizen dann funzt das hoffentlich


----------



## OLB Wastl (19. Oktober 2001)

Dere
Habs heut vom Basti gehört1 Gute besserung und wir sehen uns sicherbald wieder im Wald! Ich zähl auf Dich ich bin doxh auch gehándicaped!
CYa Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2001)

also vier wochen darf ich auf keinen fall aufs bike ... danach auch nicht so einfach ... muss ich langsam wieder rein kommen ... sind halt grad der mittel und ringfinger ... also wirds mit vorn bremsen zuerst mal kompliziert da es länger dauern wird bis die wieder richtig gehen 

naja ... hab jetzt zeit das neue bike genau zu planen  aber werd einen vollen bikeentzug durchmachen  und kann nichtmal autofahren .... grrrr

cu in snow


----------



## OLB Andi (24. Oktober 2001)

@ all

Wollen morgen (Donnerstag) wieder eine kleine Nachtrunde  drehen. Wer Zeit und Bock hat sollte um ca 20.00 Uhr am Bahnhof  in Waldershof sein. 
Da unsere Teilnehmerzahl infolge von Unfällen und Fortzug in letzter Zeit immer kleiner geworden ist suchen wir dringend Verstärkung.   
Anschließend : AprésBike   (weis net ob des richtig geschrieben ist ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2001)

hehe ... ich ünterstütz euch sobald ich (wieder) kann *gg* passt auf das dann noch einer übrig ist  vielleicht dann mit neuem bike ....


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. Oktober 2001)

Juhu hab gestern beim Steeten mien innenlager gebrochen! Gott sei Dank hab ich nen Atlas sattel sonst waer Schluss mit SEX! Geht ihr am WE fahren?
CYA 
     WAstl


----------



## OLB Andi (25. Oktober 2001)

@ LB Wastl

wahscheinlich schon. Aber nix genaus weis mer no net. Basti hat auch was xagt, daß er fahrn will. Schaun mer mal. Ich meld mich wieder.

sersen OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Phil (31. Oktober 2001)

@all da dirtlovers

hi,ho, komm in 2 wochen also das we nach dem langen in die fichtelmountains!

werd jetz hier noch ma die zeit zum riden nutzen.

@lb wastel

cooles pic hast bei dir drin


----------



## OLB Wastl (31. Oktober 2001)

@ OLB Phil
Für des Bild hab ich den Fotografen fast umgenagelt, ich hab nämlich gesagt, da kannst Dich hinstellen da komm ich eh net hin! Naja hab denn Sprung verrissen, und den, der neben den Fotografen stand umgenagelt! Naja
Votec Gabel is Killer Hayes schleift und quietscht und bremst noch net gescheit! Naja wird schon werden
Bis dann Wastl (ohne e!)


----------



## OLB Phil (13. November 2001)

@ all LBs & OLBs

war ma wieder richtig net so eins zischen gehem´n mit euch!
bei uns schneits scho wieder und heut früh war voll das piss-wetter
also beste voraussetzung zum biken (haha)

egal auf jeden bring ich next time mein bike mit, dass ma wieder was geht!


----------



## Freireiter (13. November 2001)

Hi ihr Letten Lovers,
klingt alles ziehmlich klasse was ihr da so veranstaltet.Wäre sicher dauerhaft dabei wenn die Anreise nicht so weit wäre.......komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet.Aber wenn ich mal in der Gegend seien sollte melde ich mich.Macht das mal mit dem Treffen nächstes Jahr am Geisenkopf.Werde dann auch mal da vorbeischauen.Dann sogar mit nem neuen Bike.Zeigt mal mehr Bilder auf eurer HP von eurem North Shore.Hier eins von unserem.
Happy trails,Martin


----------



## OLB Phil (14. November 2001)

@freireiter

net schlechscht net schlescht was ihr da so habt im kohlenpott!

unsere HP is momentan im umbau und wohl ab nächster woche übersichtlicher und neuer!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2001)

@OLB phil ... 
meinst übersichtlicher ... wollen wirs mal hoffen  ... ich tu mein bestes... müssen irgendwann mal fotos von den Bikes und den draufsitzenden machen

gips ist herunten ... jetzt kann ich wieder auf die nase fliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (14. November 2001)

Dere Jungs!
@EMan schön dass Du dir die Arbeit machst, find ich cool ich bin nämlich computerbedienunfähig! Des mit den Photos müssen wir halt mal am We oder so machen, hätt ja ne digicam und der Brunni hätt auch eine! Fahr vorsichtig net dass Du noch vollständig ausfällst!
@Phil
Naja hat leider net geklappt, musst zu ner Frau!
War wichtiger aber fast umsonst!
QFreireiter
Cooler Trail gehört der wald euch oder habt ihr ne Genehmigung oder einfach reingebaut?
Und wie lang is den Der Holey Trail!

So des wars
CYA LB Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2001)

@wastl ... ich fahr nur ein wenig durch die gegend ... mehr geht nicht ... hab nur einen finger zum bremsen und kann mich nicht am lenker festhalten 

digicam hab ich selbst ... kann ich die pics am einfachsten auf meinen comp bringen ...  mit ein bischen softwaretrickserei werden sogar als schlechten fotos geile pics  

kannst aber die pics auch selbst machen und mir dann schicken


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2001)

so hab heut nachmittag den steinwald  besucht und lebe noch ... geiles wetter und ne dünne schneeschicht ... da werd ich gleich wieder süchtig


----------



## OLB Andi (14. November 2001)

sers

Hab zur Zeit leider mächtig Stress. Deshalb hab ich mich schon so lang nicht mehr gemeldet. 

@ LB E-Man:
Deine Prototyp HP is echt  sehr gut. Mach weiter so. Für Fotos müssen wir halt mal sorgen. 
Warst mit´m Bike im Steinwald?  

@ alle Lettenbrüder:
Am Freitag nachmittag ist immer Treffen bei Basti im Laden (net bin Laden )  ). ab ca 17.00Uhr. Giebt auch Kaffee etc.

Wollten auch mal wieder nachts fahren. incl Aprés-Bike. Werd den Termin hier bekanntgeben.

@Freireiter:

Wenn´st mal in unsere Gegend kommst meld Dich. Wir organisieren dann schon was. Unsere HP ist wiegesagt z.Zt. im Umbau. Grundlegend. Später giebt´s auch noch mehr, neue Bilder. Das IBC-Treffen nächstes Jahr am Geißkopf findet statt. Werden dann auch mit unseren Truck da sein. Termin wird hier bekanntgegeben.


Happy Trails and deep mud

OLB Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2001)

@andi ...

mit dem bike natürlich ... meinst ich lauf zu fuss   das mit dem bremsen funzt halt noch nicht so 100%ig ... aber wer bremst verliert ja sowieso ... aber war geil mal wieder auf bike ... und dann noch auf schnee *gg*

peter hat ja keine computer oder?? dann wird er das bei kontakt auch nie zu lesen bekommen  

auf der koeseine mussen wir mal dein geliebtes weizenlieferantenhäuschen fotografieren


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2001)

@LBs / OLBs ...
bin nächste woche 5 tage in den tiefen des bayrischen waldes gefangen ... danach müssen mal fotos gemacht werden ...   allerdings muss ich dann auch wieder arbeiten also wird an der page nimmer so viel gehen

@phil ...
who is Lettendad G??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (18. November 2001)

@ E-Man

Lettedad G is der Vater von Phil.


----------



## OLB Phil (21. November 2001)

@all LBs & OLBs

hi jungs,
was hält eigentlich derrest der Truppe von unsrer aktuellen HP?!
find sie soweit scho ganz fett.
ewenn jemand noch verbesserungsvorschläge hat bitte an Eman senden.
werd ihm nu endlich mal die bilder zukommmen lassen, dass das mit galerie endlich ma klappt!

Hier is momentan nur kalt also kann ich weiterhin munter mit meinem "Klapp-bomber" in die FH radeln

@LB Eman Na was macht die pfote? geschmeidig wie gabi??
          (remember TKKG für alle die nich mitkommen)

@LB Wastl Na hast scho an Job? oder kriegst etz frührente


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. November 2001)

Also erstmal zur HP und ich find die auch voll in Ordnung! EMan is halt voll dewr Checker! Zum Thema Arbeit, irgendwie will mich keiner! Naja wird schon noch werden!
CYA Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2001)

@olb phil ...
nein geschmeidig ist die pfote noch nicht ... aber so einigermasen einsatzfähig 
wirds dieses jahr noch was mit deiner cd??  

@lb wastl ...
mach frührente


----------



## OLB Phil (29. November 2001)

@all OLBs & LBs
komm am wochenende nach hause in die fichtelmountains & werd am Fr. auch gegen 17.00 in bastis laden sein.
wieters könn mer ja da abchecken was am we bikemäßig so geht!
hoff liegt net voll der schneematsch 

@LB eman 
da bring ich dann auch gleich die CD mit zu basti in laden. hoff du bist da!

@LB Wastl also lass dich auch ma blicken alter Frührentner  & erzähl nich schon wieder was von irgendwelchen frauen mit denen du dich treffen musst.

ULTRAWICHTIG RACETERMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ja es is ma wieder so weit -- bike-on-snow ruft uns und wir werden doch hoffentlich kommen, mit Teamtruck???
Termin is der 9.Feb.2002 hoff das klappt!
grad bei mir wegen prüfungen & so aber da is ja noch zeit hin!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2001)

@olb phil ...
schneematsch ... schnee und letten ohne ende  ... aber nennst dich ja OLB also darf dir das nichts ausmachen  den schnee (zumindest war der gestern noch droben  ) kannst zum training fürs snowrace nutzen wenn du da wieder teilnehmen willst

hast dein bike dabei?? irgendwann müssen jetzt mal die bikefotos gemacht werden

freitag 17:00 keine ahnung ... vielleicht mach ich danach nen nightsnowrun auf den hügel dann schau ich davor vorbei


----------



## OLB Phil (5. Dezember 2001)

HI Jungs,
war ma wieder richtig fett am we so lettentechnisch und so!
hab hier in aalen jemand aufgetan der früher BMX gefahren is und jetzt auch eher freeride hardcore , ich keuch die berge ohne kondition rauf, mäßig drauf ist.
bin ma gespannt ob da was zusammengeht.

@LB Eman
ich kuck ma ob ich hier jemand mit digi-cam find damit du die photos kriegst. die galerie gefällt mir scho ganz gut!
schad, dass du am sa net dabei warst, war echt ganz witig

@LB Wastl Tu was du faule sau )


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Phil _
> *
> @LB Eman
> ich kuck ma ob ich hier jemand mit digi-cam find damit du die photos kriegst. die galerie gefällt mir scho ganz gut!
> ...


*

das foto kriegen wir schon irgendwie irgendwann ... wolltest ja am SA nicht sonst hätten wirs schon ... bin extra nen kuhhandel mit meinem bruder eingegangen und war dann allein aufm berg*


----------



## OLB Andi (6. Dezember 2001)

@ OLB Phil

Hawidere Phil,

Also, wie schaut´s jetz aus mit Gardasee. Ham mir neulich vergessen was konkretes auszumachen. Müssten uns etz aber schon mal langsam drum kümmern. Muß ja schließlich auch Walter dann mal bescheidsagen. 
Hast gesehn, Wastl will auch mitfahren. ( Also Gehörschutz nicht vergessen, sonst labert der uns wieder ein Kotlett ans Ohr. )

      

Also meld Dich mal

CU, OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Phil (7. Dezember 2001)

@OLB Andi

dere Mr. Destruktive,
wegen gardasee ruf ich dich noch mal dieses we an. hab auf jeden fall böcke! muss noch ma mit meiner holden reden & hast du eigentlich scho ne zusage, dass das mit dem bus klappt?
bezüglich wastl hab ich noch die super grünen gehörschutzteile vom bund - die stören dann auch net so beim schlafen 

also wie gesagt ich meld mich mal per tel bei dir

@LB Eman
sorry mit sa; war glau ich zu verpeilt um das  ganze auf die reihe zu kriegen. hab deine sms wohl falsch verstanden!

@all OLB/LBs 
wünsch euch a wunderbar lettenreiches we in de fichtelmountains!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (7. Dezember 2001)

@ all OLB's
Also ihr seid ja alles Luschen, ich könnt schon noch viel mehr reden wenn ich wollt ich halt mich nur zurück, aber damit is etz vorbei, jetzt müsst ihr leiden! Selber schuld!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2001)

@wastl ....
bei dir hat man halt zuviel prioritäten aufs sprechorgan gelegt ... da blieb dann fürs sehen nimmer viel überig ... so gesehen müsst ich durch wände schauen können   

@phil...
fast no prob ... hättest gesagt das du nicht willst/kannst dann hätt ich ne schneebergrunde gedreht am sa ... so wusst ich ja nicht ... auf jedenfall was das ne misserable organisation ...

zu dem eigenen gästebuch wie du gemeint hast bräuchten wir schnellen webspace der php und cgi unterstützt und der kostet leider was

@LBs / OLBs 
überlegt mal was in die news der page kommen könnte ... hab da keinen plan noch


----------



## OLB Andi (7. Dezember 2001)

@ LB Wastl

sorry war net bös gmeint. Wär ja megalangweilig wenn Du nix mehr erzählen würdest. Aber lang hält´st des eh net aus. 

@ OLB Phil

hm... meld Dich mal. Bus hab ich noch nicht organisiert. Muß auch Walter noch anrufen. Wollt aber erst mal wissen ob überhaupt was zusammengeht. Aber des müsste schon nächste Woche passieren.

@ LB EMan

auf die News Seite würde ich auf jeden Fall immer irgendwelche Termine basteln. (Wochenendbiken, Nightride, Aprés-Bike etc.) Problem: Unsere Termine sind meistens megakurzfristig. 
Außerdem würd ich solche News posten: Neue Bikes, Unfälle, Trailzustände, aktuelle Weizenpreise und sonstige Wunder

FFBX, OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Phil (13. Dezember 2001)

@OLB Andi

So woche rum und scho wieder nix geklärt!
fahr am we nich nach Mak & komm erst nach x-mas wegen mum,
freundin usw. Christina will nich so gern an largo di g. & vor allem will sie dann halt nich mit wenn wir bikes mitnehmen & sie hat ja auch am 1.1. geburtstag also scho wieder super kompliziert.
werd sehen, dass ichg dich heut oder morgen anruf!

@LB wastl

na, was macht die kunst? liegt bei uns scho so vile schnee, dass du fleißig für bike on snow trainieren kannst?

@LB EMan

Hi, mein kumpel hier hat schon digi pix gemacht & wird sie dir zukommen lassen genaue angaben bike schick ich dir direkt!

@LB Basti

Na Mr.Bikestore,
wie läufts so, fruen sich deine kiddies scho auf schnee?
hoff der laden brummt vor weihnachten?!

@ALL

wie gesagt komm erst nach weihnachten nach hause,
aber dann geht auf jeden was.
Vielleicht klappts ja, dass wir an silvester alle zusammen biken gehen wenns mit gardasee nicht klappt


----------



## OLB Phil (23. Dezember 2001)

@all OLBs & LBs & all the nasty riders from our mountains

Merry X-Mas 
wünsch ich euch auf das net so stressig wird.

werd wohl so am 28.en rum nach Mak einfliegen & hab bike dabei! Also lasst uns ne runde biken gehen & danach Apre-biking!

 

Cu now in snow


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2001)

na dann viel spass im schnee bis zum sattel


----------



## OLB Andi (23. Dezember 2001)

@ OLB Phil

Hast wohl keine Nachrichten gesehen. Biken bei uns is nicht mehr in dem Jahr. Hat so ca nen halben Meter Schnee in Mak. Aber Aprés-Bike geht auf jeden fall meld dich wennst da bist. 

sers OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Phil (30. Dezember 2001)

Frohes neues euch Lettenbruedern!!!!  

zwar schad, dass nimmer mit jahresabschlußfahrt geklappt hat aber mir ham ja heut scho weng die wege frei gemacht!!!

@LB Eman na hoffentlich is dei nabe net eigefroren im keller 
   & auf dass du einen guten start hast mit deinem neuen Bike!

@LB wastl na wo bist du denn im schnee untergetaucht?
   RUF MICH AN!!! 

@LB Basti Dir besonders ein sturzfreieres neues Jahr & mehr zeit!!

@LB Peter Und bleiben doch die bänder heil, 
                  is Bremse das zerstörte Teil. (auf das die ma geht?!)

@OLB Andi Kauf dir doch ma was was gleichlieferbar is 
                  Prognose für 2002 1xrahmen 2xhinterbau........
                  Wir sind gespannt was unser Oberdetroy so 
                  klein machen wird 

Also auf ein neues lettenreiches wunderbar schmodderiges Jahr


----------



## OLB Andi (1. Januar 2002)

@ OLB Phil

sers - Gutes Neues

Wieso soll ich was kaufen was gleich lieferbar is? Hab doch immer noch das ein oder andere Reservebike. Außerdem kann ich mich über den Service von VOTEC nicht beschweren. 
Ob deine Verschrottungsprognose zutrifft werden wir ja sehen. Könnten ja mal Wetten abschließen  -  Welcher Hinterbau bricht als nächstes 
Zunächst mal hab ich mich aber selber gestern Abend/Nachts vernichtet. Allerdings nur Alk-technisch. Hab dabei leider  LB Basti´s Wohnzimmerfliesen versaut. Bin auch erst jetz wieder soweit fit den Text hier zu schreiben. Mir hätten doch nicht auf das fünfte Weizen noch ne ganze Flasche Jack, ne Kanne Jagertee, nen Tequilla und den obligatorischen Silvestersekt drinken sollen.  
Jedenfalls musste das Neujahrsbiken heuer wegen überhöhter Alkoholkonzentration leider ausfallen. LB Peter hat übrigens auch nimmer so gut ausgschaut 

Also fängt das Jahr doch schon mal gut an. 

CU OLB Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2002)

k.K.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2002)

@olb phil ... nabe funzt perfekt ... und das bike vom handling im schnee her auch 

@all
war heut nach unserer ausfahrt noch in mehlmeisel unter flutlicht mit skifahrern(dürfen die da überhaupt rauf  ) auf der piste zum training  ... fast besser als ochsenkopf nord ... aber das fahren sollen man können ... immer wieder schneehaufen dazwischen  die auffahrt ist no prob 

am südhang kam die raupe nach mir ... wo die fährt fast unfahrbar ... hatte grad noch glück


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2002)

von letztem freitag von der koeseine aus ... zeigt Ochsenkopf/Schneeberg ... so klar ist es selten (-12 grad)


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2002)

das datum ist getürkt


----------



## OLB Phil (1. Februar 2002)

OOOPs daging wohl einiges flöten!!

Hab heut meine letzte prüfung hinter mich gebracht , zumindest für die woche & lief eigentlich ganz gut.

wegen bike on snow is mail raus hier ein auszug:
noch 10 Tage bis zum 2. BikesOnSnow Race in Mehlmeisel.
Leider ist das Wetter ja nicht so toll... zwar hatten wir gester früh -
unglaublich aber wahr - noch eine (fast) geschlossene Schneedecke auf
der Piste, aber es soll ja noch ein paar Tage warm bleiben...

Deshalb haben wir schon mal den 16.2. und den 23.2. als eventuellen
Ausweichtermin ins Auge gefaßt. Ich hoffe, es sind alle Beteiligten
entsprechend flexibel. Ich bitte um ein kurzes Feedback.

Aber wir sind ja optimistisch... schließlich haben wir noch zwei Monate
Winter! Keinesfalls wollen wir ein BikesOnMud veranstalten. Schließlich
haben wir extra Flutlicht eingekauft um eine richtig gute Optik zu
bieten.

Vorerst bleibt es aber beim 9. Februar als Renntermin.
Aktuelle News erfahrt Ihr hier im Newsletter oder auf der Website -
www.BikesOnSnow.de


warum eigentlich kein buike-on-mud???
währ doch auch ma fett  aber das is ja wohl auch eher unsere sache so was zu veranstalten!

bin evtl am fr. in mak aber da geb ich noch bescheid zwecks wann & wo biken h´gehn will.

kammer eigentlich scho wieder kössa fahren oder is fett eis?

@LB Eman 
bist du offline???? oder was oder wie.
hab dir die teile von meinem bike gemailt aber is noch nix drin!

@OLB Andi 
gratulation zum Truck kommt scho ma echt fett auf unserer site


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2002)

@phil ... bin nicht offline ... war halt nur zu faul ... wusst auch nicht das du es eilig hast ...

den hausberg will ich heut abend in angriff nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2002)

koesseine ist noch tief im schnee ...  da muss es noch lang warm sein bis da oben wieder alles frei ist ... 
von Mak bis nach kleinwedern geht gut ... auch zur luisenburg und dann rauf ist kein prob


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2002)

...


----------



## OLB Phil (3. Februar 2002)

@eman
dacht nur woltest endkich ma weng komplementieren die site
also keine hetz

@all
hier wars heut scho wieder fett war m & ohne bike echt zum kot...
aber hab ja bald mein baby wieder....
cu soon


----------



## OLB Andi (4. Februar 2002)

Sersen Phil

Hab schon gedacht du bist an den Entzugserscheinungen draufgegangen weil ich solang nix mehr ghört hab.

Am WE war bei uns auch megasuper Wetter. War mit EMan ne "kleine" Runde biken Oben auf den Bergen liegt aber schon noch Schnee. Aber unten rum wars fast wie im Sommer. Und überall a subber Letten.

Was sagst eigentlich zu mein Truck. Aktuelle Bilder giebt´s im Forum unter: Sonstige Themen / Zwischenstand...

Wastl, der alte Schnulli, hat xagt das du schon letztes WE heimkommen wolltest. naja, auch wurscht.

Merld dich halt wennst da bist. Wollte mit Peter am MI eins trinken gehn. oder fünf?



CU OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Andi (11. Februar 2002)

@ all


So, langsam wird auch bei uns der Schnee weniger und die ersten Trails tauen wieder auf. An den letzten beiden Wochenenden haben wir schon mal die Trails in den nidrigeren Regionen der Fichtelmountains angetestet. Fazit: Jede Menge geile Letten und das biken macht wieder richtig Spaß. 

Nächste Woche wollen wir dann mal wieder die Kösser angreifen. Hoffentlich bleibts so warm, dann müsste der meiste Schnee getaut sein. 



Braucht nur noch unser Truck fertig werden, dann kann die Hauptsaison losgehen. Zugelassen ist er jetz übrigens schon. WUN-AT11H. Nur falls Ihr ihn mal sehen solltet und nicht gleich erkennt.  Steht wahrscheinlich ja an jeder Ecke einer rum *gg*


CU in the mud
OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Wastl (12. Februar 2002)

Es gibt in Friedenfels nen Letten Rundwanderweg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hab ich letzte Woche aufm Gartenbautag gesehen! Müssen wir unbedingt mal hin! Letten dürfte ja momentan genügend vorhanden sein bei uns gibts momentan mal wiedre einen Bach wo sonst Wanderer laufen Werde etz dann mal kurze Besichtigung machen ob man schon damm bauen muss falls nich aufm Weg läuft!

             Letten forever
                      LB Wastl
get and get drunk


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2002)

lettenrundwanderweg?? was soll das denn sein *gg* und wo soll der sein?
das wetter ist megasch... zur zeit ... aber so frissts wenigstens den schnee auf der koesseine mal weg

was ist ausm hinterbau geworden??


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2002)

nochwas ...

wir sollten die lettenbruderabteilung auf der page mal fertig machen ... wer traut sich als erster mit nem foto drauf??

@wastl ...
hast ja am sonntag was von nem aufkleber gesagt ... hab mal ein wenig rumexperimentiert ...






@andi ...
ich lass dir auf anraten von LB Wastl den 100. *gg*


----------



## OLB Andi (13. Februar 2002)

Jetz hab ich wieder mein 100. Jubiläumsbeitrag. Zum 2. mal :-(. Thanks to Eman  und Wastl.

@ EMan:
Der Aufkleber is super. Des oder sowas ähnliches wär auch net schlecht für ein T-Shirt. 

@ Wastl:
Lettentrail is immer gut. Hab eh´mein ganzes Mat. noch von letzten So. eingesaut. Mal schaun, vieleicht klappt´s ja am Wochenende. Wird schon net blod regnen.

CU Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2002)

jetzt darf ich ja wieder was schreiben ... wetter soll einigermassen gut werden am WE ... leider ein wenig kälter als jetzt ... so um die 0 grad

werd morgen oder übermorgen je nach lust und laune mal die vorhut auf den hausberg machen  

@wastl ... sag mal ob dein steppenwolf noch lebt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (14. Februar 2002)

@Eman
find das logo auch gut nur die letten im spruch fehlt mir a weng;-) aber so is scho ma echt fett.

@ALL
Falls hier noch jemand anders is bitte auch ma die meinung zu dem sticker von Eman posten DANKE 

werd heut auch mitfahren, hab mir licht vom lb basti geliehen.
hoffentlich ergehts mir net so wie lb peter 

cu later

@wastl wir trinken eins für dich mit


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2002)

@phil .... ist ja ne alphaversion .... verbesserungen notwendig ... vorschläge erwünscht ...


----------



## OLB Phil (15. Februar 2002)

Erst ma gute besserung an unsren tapferen hardcore rider LB Eman,
der mal wieder wirklich mit köpfchen gefahren ist & sich bei unserer nachtausfahrt gestern gleich auf selbiges gelegt hat.
Nachdem ihn der hinterhältig glatte & überaus schräge balken überlistet hatte verabschiedete er sich über den Lenker!
(Ort die kack schräg/ feuchten balken auf schurbach nunter)
nach ca 20s reagierte er auch wieder auf ansprache & hat zum glück nur leichte abschürfungen im gesicht & ne gehirnerschütterung!
Wir, sprich OLB Andi/Phil, haben ihn nachdem der Filmriß doch ganz ordentlich war gegen 21.00 im krankenhaus, zur dortigen übernachtung bei ein paar ziemlich schicken schwestern abgeliefert.
besonders danken wir in diesem fall der netten & fixen Ärzte & Pflegerschaft des marktredwitzer Krankenhauses so wie dem dortigen Putzpersonal, dass sicher hinter uns herwischen msste da der die letten doch a bissi abgebröckelt is & Andi & Ich so unsre probleme mit dem kaffeebecher hatten.

& die moral von der geschicht: Fahr niemals ohne schwitzblaid & ähh öhhm.....naja wurscht weiter gehts cause!

what doesn´t kill me makes me stronger!!!


----------



## OLB Andi (16. Februar 2002)

Ich schließe mich OLB Phil an. Gute Besserung to EMan. Der Kösserdownhill is nicht so Dein Ding - oder. Naja, Shit happens. Sei froh, das es jetz is und nicht in der Hauptsaison . Aber Phil hat recht, die nächste Investition sollte ein RICHTIGER Helm sein. Der hätte mindestens die Bremsspuren in Deinen Gesicht vermieden.

Auch ich möchte mich ausdrücklich beim Reinigunspersonal des Krankenkenhauses bedanken. Der Flur, die Krankenliege, einige Sitzmöbel etc waren echt übel mit Letten versaut. Thank´s auch an den Doc, der die Sache recht locker gemanaged hat.


Wie schon gesagt, was lernen wir daraus?  -  NICHTS.
Wer bremst verliert.

Also, nochmals Gute Besserung und ein schönes Wochenende im hoffentlich wieder sauberen Krankenhaus

@all
Leider hatten wir keine Digicam dabei. Wären ein paar nette Fotos dabei rausgekommen. 
 

CU OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Wastl (16. Februar 2002)

Von mir natürlcihe auch die besten GenesungswünscheAn Markus! Alos schnell gesund werden und nen Fullface kaufen damiit Du mit mir jumpen gehen kannst! Was mich aber erschreckt, ist dass den Biker mim Besten  Licht etz schon zweimal da runter gewaffelt hat! Und mein Licht geht ja um Welten schlechter naja fahr ich halt immer tagsüber.

CYA     LB Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2002)

EMan ist BACK 

thx ... bin schon wieder heile ... gemeinsame nightrides wirds aber im moment nimmer geben ... allein ists sicherer für mich  aber man könnte auch sagen ... was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur härter.

@andi ...
der warmduschertrail wird jetzt umbenannt in EMans Knochenbrechertrail  aber glück hab ich damit wirklich nicht ... aber bin immerhin um einiges weiter gekommen als vor ziemlich genau 4 Monaten ... das nächste mal komm ich bis unten ... ganz sicher ... muss ich halt noch schneller runterrasen

@phil ...
für meine dummheit werd ich gleich nen richtigen fullface und rundumprotektoren kaufen 

@wastl ... 
das ist halt die sache mitm xenonlicht ... man sieht viel und man denkt man sieht mehr als man sieht ... vielleicht trau ich mich damit sogar schneller schneller als am tag .. keine ahnung ... auf jedenfall hat es mich bis jetzt auf fast jedem nightride damit gelegt ... aber gibt halt voll den kick damit ... war klar das das früher oder später im krankenhaus endet  
wenn ich wieder richtig auf den füssen stehe komm ich mal nachts zu dir nach neusorg mit xenon ....  aber kannst die nummer für den krankenwagen schon mal im handy speichern


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2002)

nochwas ...
werd jetzt ne zerstört / geschrottet / getötet / verletzt .. liste auf die site stellen ..... mal schauen ob die datenbank mich verkraftet

an den gardasee werd ich nie fahren können da ich mich dort wahrscheinlich umbringen würde 

weitere vorschläge zum design /inhalt ... sind immer willkommen

hattet hoffentlich nen geiles bikewochenende bei dem wetter ... ihr glaub nicht wie ich mich drüber ärgerere das ich nicht aufs bike konnte ...


----------



## OLB Andi (17. Februar 2002)

sers EMan

Und? wieder alles senkrecht. Kannst Dich wieder erinnern? Den Trail kannst ja umbennennen. 
Biken war am Wochenende echt geil. Samstag Steinwald und heute Kösser. Aber den H-Weg, und net den wos dich immer schmeißt Ist fast alles Schnee und eisfrei. Nur ein paar Bäume liegen noch am Püttner und im Steinwald im Weg rum.
Ich hab schon gedacht, wenn die dich am Sa. rauslassen, daß du heute biken gehst  
Naja, nächstes WE wirst schon wieder soweit fit sein, und dann fahren wir halt bei tageslicht

als nochmal gute Besserung

OLB Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2002)

der filmriss ist schon extrem ...
ich kann mich noch an alles bis ganz kurz vor dem unfall erinnern .. danach wirds sehr trüb ... ich weis noch ich war irgendwann auf diesem weg kurz vorm forsthaus ... dann war ich irgendwie bei dir im auto ... hab ich eigentlich das bike selbst eingeladen? 

im krankenhaus kann ich mich dann teilweise erinnern ... aber eigentlich war ich so bis 22 uhr ziemlich unsortiert im kopf ... war wohl durch den schock ziemlich mit dem blutdruck am boden

wenn der schnee nicht kommt fahr ich aber aus prinzip diese woche auf meinen knochenbrechertrail in der nacht .... irgendwie muss ich da mal runterkommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (17. Februar 2002)

@ EMan

Du bist echt voll fertig.

Ja, das Bike hast du selber eingeladen. Du wolltest eigentlich auch selber nach Mitterteich fahren. Wir haben dich davon abgehalten. 

Gestern und heute waren die Trail´s übrigens punkuell vereist. Ob das nachts so super erkennbar ist? Nicht das gleich wieder runterfliegst. Alleine kann dich dann auch keiner ins Krankenhaus fahren .

Was haben eigentlich deine Eltern dazu gesagt? Darfst noch mit uns fahren?  

Bevor du des wieder allein fährst kaufst dir aber noch einen gscheiten Helm. Hätte dir mindestens die Bremspuren im Gesicht erspart. 

CU Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2002)

hab jetzt nen helm bestellt ....

war heut schneebiken auf der koeseine war geil .. überall ne geschlossene schneedecke ... oben ist die schneehöhe schon an der grenze ... bin allerdings nur nen teil (bis zum letzten querweg) von meinem geliebten trail gefahren ... dann weiter richtung püttnerfels (steilstes stück geschoben ... mit ner schneeschicht wär das arg heikel zu fahren und will ja so schnell nimmer ins krankenhaus  )


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2002)

[offtopic]

@ Fichtelgebrigler: Wäre ein eigenes Unterforum nicht fein??

Unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12505 laüft gerade eine Diskusion zur Einrichtung eines Thüringen-Forums und ich habe da Vorgeschlagen da aber mehrere Regionen einzufassen, damit es nicht soviele einzelne kleine Regioforen gibt wo nix passiert!
Wie wäre es denn diese ganze Region zu dem Unterforum "Erzgebirge, Fichtelgebirge, Thüringer Wald, Harz und Umgebung" zusammenzufassen!?! Das soll natürlich nicht bedeuten, dass ihr euch mit bikern ausm Harz unterhalten/treffen sollt, sodern nur, das diese Regionen repräsentiert werden (und es dabei wie gesagt nicht so viele kl. Foren bedarf). 
Vielleicht schaltet ihr euch mal ein, sonst passiert da nix!

rob

[/offtopic]


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2002)

@rob ... der harz ist halt schon arg weit weg ... 

aber wär ne idee


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2002)

ja klar, aber Karlsruhe von Freiburg auch, und Wien von Zürich


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2002)

@lb
hab heut nen bild von firebird gesehen ... switchblade und mein bestellter helm nebeneinander ... anscheinend hab ich am kopf doch was abbekommen ... hab mich schon gegen den switchblade gesträubt und dann kauf ich sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2002)

nur zur info  und das wir hier mal richtung 1000 beträge kommen ...
bin gestern zufällig ganz ohne sturz heimgekommen  und der helm ist noch ganz ...
habt wirklich was versäumt ... war nen geiler snowride der allerdings auch voll auf die füsse geht


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2002)

@andi ...
gehts mitm truck bei dem sauwetter voran? es regnet ja zur zeit wirklich cats and dogs  

hab jetzt das newssystem für die site mit passwortzugang basierend auf ner mysql Datenbank fast am laufen


----------



## OLB Wastl (26. Februar 2002)

dere,

Also als ich kurz nach 12  aufgestanden bin hats kurz net geregnet! Als ich gefrüstückt hatte hats wieder angefangt  Da gibts nur eine Erklärung1 Gott hasst mich  Aber warum hab ich in meinem leben irgendjemand etwas angetan! Kurz überlegen! Ja Aber Frauen waren auch immer böse zu mir also müsste sich dass doch ausgleichen oder1 Ich geh etz raus und bete im Wald um schönes wetter und bringe ein Opfer zur Befriedigung Gottes dar eine JUNGFRAU! Yeah also morgen wirds überall schön, und das habt ihr dann mir zu verdanken!
@EManu sprichst in Rätseln!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

CYA in the snowmud
             LB Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2002)

um 12 aus dem bette erhoben ... du .....  

ich hoffe die götteranbetung zeigt wirkung ... wo hab ich ein rätsel geschrieben?  

aber egal ob regen oder nicht ... ich werd diese woche mich an altbekannter stelle wieder auf die schnautze legen


----------



## OLB Wastl (26. Februar 2002)

Also mit der Jungfrau ahb ichs leider nicht ausm Schlafzimmer geschafft  Aber ich fahr etz dann noch a weng und morgen muss ich vormittag zum Doc weil in meinem Bremsfinger ein Metallspreissel is! und ich will wieder bremsen!

Deine Html und Java geschichten versteh ich net!

Kannman Kösser schon wieder fahren bei uns hats noch 10 cm Schnee

     CYA drunk in my bed
                               LB Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2002)

so das cheetah ist jetzt für ne weile ausser gefecht   der dämpfer hat die zugstufe für immer zu gemacht ... die garantieabwicklung wird wohl ewig dauern ... ich rechne mal so zum ende das sommers ist das teil wieder da  

billigdämpfer kaufen geht auch nicht da ich nen 220 mm dämpfer drin hab ... werd wohl irgendwie den 190 mm SID vom alten bike reinflicken ...

das ärgert mich voll ... hab nur pech zur zeit


----------



## OLB Andi (3. März 2002)

@ EMan

Hättest das Zeug doch besser bei Basti im Laden gekauft. Deshalb wärs etz zwar auch im A**** aber der hätte dir wenigstens kostenlos nen Leihdämpfer gegeben und bei der Reparatur ordentlich Druck gemacht. 
Bei mir hats damals nicht mal ne Woche gedauert, bis mein Dämpfer wieder da war.

Da pfeif ich auf ein paar Mark Preisvorteil im I-Net


----------



## OLB Phil (3. März 2002)

@Eman
naja bist ja noch jung 
kann jedem ma passieren aber da muss ich  OLB Andi scho recht geben.
aber hoff ma für dich, dass du deine sachen schnell wieder kriegst!
bei mir is mit fahren zur zeit eh schlecht da ich erkältet bin & auf jeden fall die kohle vom arbeiten brauch & mir keine Niederliegerei leisten kann!

@All
Andi is scho echt weit mit dem Truck & sieht echt super aus mittlerweile! & PUUUUHH da steckt echt dicke arbeit drin was mir erst richrig auffiel nachdem ich andi in der letzten zeit a mitgeholfen hab wenns ging.
ma kucken währ net schlecht wenns da ma aktuelle bilder im netz von gibt!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2002)

@phil ....
naja der dämpfer hat nach gutem zureden und vielen schlägen  sich dazu entschlossen wieder zu funzen ...
wurde heut im waldnaabtal mit andi und peter getestet und ich bin zur abwechslung mal nicht auf die schnautze geflogen  

@andi ... 
war heut ne geile tour .. zum glück hast meinen mitfahrer mit nach wiesau genommen ... die strecke hat sich dann doch (musste ja nochmal durch wasserloch und berg rauf) ganz schön gezogen und waren dann doch 5 stunden aufm bike ohne mittagessen ... da habs sogar ich in wiesau gemerkt das es an die substanz geht ... aber wär ohne probs auch noch nach mitterteich gekommen mitm bike ...

gibt mir bilder und ich stell sie ins netz ... kann aber auch mal zum truck kommen ...

wann willst eigentlich an den gardasee fahren ... würd mich zwar interessieren aber ich werd mich da am ersten tag auf die schnautze legen und dann ists megesch ....


----------



## OLB Phil (6. März 2002)

@ALL
Wichtig!!! Fr. zum Multizüzle kommen!!!! 

Da die OLBs Andi & Phil (laut andi stand gestern) mit Andis Lettentruck aufschlagen werden!!!

@Eman
hab scho vom Andi gehört & was Garda angeht wollen wir auf jeden zum ersten mai unten sein um mit den ganzen anderen posern posen zu können!
aber kömmer ja nochma am Fr. checken & bei andi kammers ja leider auch net immer so genau sagen!

So dann werd ich heut ma wieder um 8 ins bett gehen da ich ja zur zeit um 6  mit schaffen anfang!
aber ich brauch die kohle halt!

@wastl
was is eigentlich bei dir mit job, wie is vorstellungsgespräch gelaufen????

bin dieses WE bei meiner Freundin in Nbg. naja is halt nix mit biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (6. März 2002)

@Phil Naja Vorstellungsgespräch war scho lustig äh Volkswirtschaft blblabla Wirtschaftswachstum äh keine Ahnung arbeite halt gern Achso!

Hoff ihr habt das Video schon welches Jörg und mich zu Helden macht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Naja dafür hats mich grad beim Mauerhochfahren (natürlch ohne Helm und Schützer) voll auf die Fresse gelegt! Haha knie is offen und tut ******** weh! Ich hass es und der scheiss Autoproll den ich vors Auto gefallen bin hat voll gelacht! Habs dann gleich nochmal probiert und geschafft und bin posend aufm Hinterrad an ihm vorbeigefahren!!!!1 HÄHÄ

Feitag werd ich hoffentlich da sein wenn ich net sogar arbeiten muss
             CYA in the blood
                         Wastl
  for my wounds


----------



## OLB Andi (8. März 2002)

@ all LB´s

wie Phil oben schon sagt ist es morgen endlich soweit. Der Lettentruck wird gegen 17.00 bei Basti auftauchen.Pflichttermin für alle LB´s

@ EMan
Jörg wird hiermit zum Lettenbruder ernannt. Bitte auf HP vermerken


Lago wird wohl vom 1. - 10- Mai oder so sein. Mal schaun. Mußt unbedingt mitfahren weils´t sonst was verpasst )

Fotos vom Truck machen wir wenn auch die Schrift  drauf is


CU Oberlettentruckdriver Andi


----------



## Freireiter (8. März 2002)

Hi Jungs,
das ging dann ja jetzt doch recht schnell mit der Fertigstellung von eurem "Lettentruck".Bin wirklich gespannt wie der dann kkomplett und mit Schrift drauf aussieht.
Jedenfalls schon mal glückwunsch zu dem Gerät.
Freireiter


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2002)

ich glaub wir sollten mal in unser neues regionalforum umziehen ... das zwar ünnötig ist aber jetzt gibt es das halt ...

also kösserzustand im regionalforum ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14773

(L)B   Jörg werd ich auf die site bringen ... 

1-10. mai mal schauen ob ich da kann und will ...


----------



## OLB Phil (9. März 2002)

Also das mit dem neuen forum find ich ja net so prickelnd!
soll ich da etz zu jedem furz den ich von mir geben will ein neues thema anfangen oder was oder wie oder versteh ich das falsch?!
oder bin ich langsam doch zu alt für den quatsch hier?! 

Sag doch ma bitte der rest was er von der sache hält!

finds irgendwie auch unübersichtlich!

@All
Was geht am So mit biken???
hab fett rumhalophoniert & niemand erreicht heut!!
ruft halt ma durch!


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2002)

@phil
koeseine würd funzen für sonntag ... war heut noch mal oben und nach meinen massstäben gehts ganz gut  

seehaus war ich auch ... der donau eschingen (oder wie ihr den auch immer genannt habt) ab dem seehaus geht aber sonst einfach noch zuviel schnee

naja musst ja nicht zu jedem bischen ein thema aufmachen ... aber langsam wird der thread hier sehr lang


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2002)

na lebt das fichtelgebirge noch?  war geiles wetter das wochenende der schnee verschwindet endlich ... nur die LBs haben sich anscheinend verkrochen   

war heut koeseine bis fast seehaus und zurück ... hab sogar nen mountainbiker mit nem baumarktfully auf der hohen matze gesehen 

@andi ...
hast noch nen bike ??


----------



## OLB Andi (17. März 2002)

@ EMan

ja, hab noch alle bikes. Wenn ich ein neues kauf wirds wohl ein nicolai werden. weis blos noch nicht genau welches. mal schauen.

waren gestern nachmittag mal auf der kösser. Hat aber kein weizen gegeben, deshalb waren wir heut nicht in der lage zu biken. außerdem kann ich auch keine schneereste mehr sehen.

p.s. Haben gestern ein paar nette drops und sprünge beim jägerstüberl gecheckt. dort hat´s gottseidank auch was zum trinken gegeben.

p.p.s.  warst gestern im stonewoodforest? noch viel schnee? wollte heut eigentlich auch mal richtung seehaus ochsenkopf fahren aber deine sms hat mich abgeschreckt. hab kein bock mehr auf schnee.

p.p.p.s müsste an ostern (ca.) sicher wissen ob du mit am lago fährst. zwecks planung und so.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2002)

seehaus wär sicher gegangen ... hohe matze und so war kein schnee mehr zu sehen auch in der anfahrt vom silberhaus zum seehaus nimmer

peter schreibt grad ihr ward heute im stoneforest   der weizenmangel muss schon arg sein das du das nimmer weisst oder nerv ich  oder was ist los? 
wär heut gut drauf gewesen ... bin den Hweg mit den treppen und püttner ohne fuss durchgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2002)

hab noch was vergessen ... hast mal wieder lust auf nen nightride     muss die knochen mal wieder sortieren


----------



## OLB Phil (22. März 2002)

Hi Jungs,
also ich komm dev. am Wochenénde vor ostern wieder nach mak und bin bis di da!
wann genau geb ich noch bescheid.

Hoff bei euch regnets net ganz so extrem wie hier da ich echt schon mit dem gedanken spiele mir gummi-stiefel zu kaufen!

So bin ich natürlich scho wieder net zum biken gekommen 
aber hab ne nette möglichkeit zum dirt fahren gefunden was lb wastl sicher auch interessiert.

also bis denn & ihr wisst ja ich hab jetzt IMMER zeit


----------



## OLB Andi (24. März 2002)

@Phil

Hä....?? Es giebt kein Wochenende vor Ostern mehr. Du meinst wohl an Ostern. 

War am Fr. mit EMan nachts auf´m Schneeberg. Hat da noch nen ganzen Haufen von den weißen Zeugs. Der Donaueschingen-Trail war eigentlich ne Flußabfahrt aber sonst weitesgehend fahrbar.

CU 

P.S. giebst eigendlich Gummistiefel mit Klickpedaleinsätzen??


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2002)

es gibt gummistiefel und echte pedale würd jörg sagen


----------



## OLB Wastl (24. März 2002)

Naja also ich stimm an EMan da mal zu! Ich weiss nasse Füsse sind ******** ich war aber im Winter auch mit Sneakers auf der Kösser! Siehe Fotos! Aber so ne Anglerhose mit eingearbeiteten Stiefeln wär glaub ich das Beste 

Keep on surfin
                        LB Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2002)

@wastl
das video mitm balken ist geil gemacht .... mit ner richtigen videokamera würds noch geiler rüberkommen

dein bike kommt irgendwann wenn ich mal bock hab auf die page ... zur zeit hab ich anderes im kopf

@phil @all ...
ostern müssen jetzt mal pics für die page auf der jeder sein gesicht hinhalten muss machen ...

andi und peter (unwürdig als fussgänger ) haben den katzentrögel gut aufgeräumt ... ist wenn der schnee weg ist wieder ganz fahrbar ... heut warn durch den schnee ein paar sch... stellen drin
hab unten vorm waldhaus den organisator von bikesonsnow getroffen ... 

osterwetter soll angeblich besser werden ... hoffentlich auch wärmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (24. März 2002)

@ Wastl

Gut, wenn du mit Anglerstiefeln auf die Kösser fährst bau ich meine Klick-Pedale ab. Fotos kommen aber auf die HP.

@EMan

Ostern werden jetz endgültig die Pic´s gemacht. Keine Ausreden mehr.

P.S. Nach den Motto: "Save the Trails" sind die  "Waldarbeiten" am Katzentrögel und am Zuckerhut sind abgeschlossen und die Trails wieder frei befahrbar und die Downhills gesaved. 

P.P.S Die Schlammtiefe ist im Moment fast Oberlettenbruder tauglich.


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. März 2002)

dere also ich mach etz auf Phil und job a weng bei Cube. Heut hats mich schon mit ner Schachtel Roch schrott von ner Leiter gezunten! Aua!
@Eman Kameraaction is von Jörg ( Respect/ Wenn ich auf die andere Seite gesprungen wäre, wäre er etz tod!)

@Andi ok ich besorg mir mal sowas von meinem Schwager aber der hat kleine Füsse aber für die Action würd ich das schon machen! Und für ein Bier oder zwei oder.......naja war schon lang nimmer biken und saufen!

CYa
                 LB Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2002)

war heut wieder im stoneforest und bin mal bis runter über räuberfelsen und vogelfelsen gefahren ... der uphill war grausam...

am räuberfelsen(kann auch der vogelfelsen gewesen sein) hätt ich aber fast nen kran fürs bike und ne bergsteigerausrüstung gebraucht um den weg zu folgen ... gibts da nen trick? flügel anbauen?  

ich hoff mal das morgen mal wieder was geht ... hab heut extra aufgepasst das ich mich nicht ins krankenhaus lege bei dem geilen wetter ... war heut bergauf saugut drauf  

ochsenkopf müsst gehen denk ich ... wenns morgen nicht funzt bin ich dort zu finden 

PS: kamera nicht vergessen ... irgendwann müssen wir mal anfangen ...


----------



## OLB Phil (31. März 2002)

Ein komatöses Hallo an alle Rider da draussen!

Die lettenbrueder sind heute rudimentär auf der Kössa vorhanden.
Aufgrund erhötem alkoholkonsums bis in die frühen morgenstunden is leider kein anderer berg drin!!

@EMan CAM?? ma kucken


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2002)

mit den fotos ists heut nichts mehr geworden ... hatte anderes zu tun ... und ich komm von der idee einer helmkamera mit abgesetzen rekorder zu bauen nimmer los  mal schauen 

fotos kommen morgen oder übermorgen auf die page ... meins mit bike hat nen datenfehler ... phil hat wohl negative energie in die cam geleitet  

ich hoff mal bei der nächsten tour kann ich auch mal wieder auf ne hinterradbremse vertrauen


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2002)

bin immer noch geschockt wie hart die kösseine aufm alten hobel sein kann ... bin ich voll nimmer gewohnt ... aber die ehemaligen unfahrbaren treppen gingen ganz gut ... aber der dämpfer hat sch... funktioniert ... hätt die negativkammer doch mal wieder aufpumpen sollen

oben diesen baum am warmduscher / eman-auf-die nase-fliegen- Trail hab ich abgesägt und püttner auch freigesägt ... war aber mit der säge eher ein abbeissen als ein sägen ... ein biber wär wohl schneller gewesen


----------



## OLB Andi (14. April 2002)

so, nachdem ich heut mal meine neue Gabel auf die Kösser gewuchtet hab muste ich feststellen, das ich das fahren damit wieder neu lernen muß. Naja das Fahrwerk ist jetz echt top. Idealliene brauchst auch nimmer groß suchen. Aber im vergleich zum Votec fährt sich´s schon ganz anders   Bin jedenfalls raufgekommen. sogar zweimal. Bei der zweiten Abfahrt übern Püttner mußte ich aber entsetzt feststellen das es den Trail im unteren bereich nicht mehr giebt. 

Ja, es ist wahr, der PÜTTNERSTRAIL EXISTIERT NICHT MEHR !!!!

      

zumindest im unteren Teil wahren die Holzfäller am Werk. Wenn die erst mal alle Bäume, die sie abgegeigt haben rausgezogen haben, werden wohl einige Arbeitseinsätze nötig sein um den Trail (oder dann die Forstautobahn) in einen fahrbaren Zustand zu bringen. Bis jetz bezieht sich das ganze wirklich nur auf den untersten Teil des Trails. hoffentlich bleibst dabei.

also, soweit so schlecht

CU


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2002)

hehe wirst es nicht glauben aber war seitm ochsenkopf nimmer aufm bike  seit donnerstag gehts mir dreckig ... hat mir irgend so nen depp ne erkältung angehängt ...

auf jedenfall müsst ja jetzt geilstes lettenwetter sein?

das rocky hört sich ja gut an ... musst mich mal fahren lassen ... danach leg ich mir sicher nen 200 mm geschoss zu   

hast den truck jetzt eigentlich langsam fertig?


----------



## OLB Andi (14. April 2002)

@ Eman
also von mir kannst die Erkältung nicht haben. Mir geht´s gut. Solltest halt mal ne Medizin (Bier, Schnaps, Wein etc) einnehmen.

Vieleicht lags bei mir heut auch am mangelden Weizen, das der DH zur Luise net ganz so gefunzt hat wie er sollte 

Von mir aus kannst es Rocky gern mal fahren, dann weist auch was leiden heißt. Zumindest raufwärts. 

also gute Besserung

CU


----------



## OLB Phil (19. April 2002)

HI LBs
na as geht bei euch?
FH is momentan ganz OK, viel lernen aber habs ja so gewollt & sind auch scho wieder partys, also wirds net langweilig 6 wetter passt auch zum biken!

@OLB Andi

was geht eigentlich jetzt bei dir mit Gardasee??
ich ruf ma durch dieses wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2002)

na sind die fichtelmountains mal wieder angeschlafen?
am sonntag hätts mich vom schneeberg  aufm rudolfsstein runter fast voll gewurzelt ... ich glaub da wär ich jetzt noch im krankenhaus  
die gustav vorne funzt im moment mit xt hebel und xt schlauch  

was wird jetzt ausm gardasee? hätt zeit ...

fahr jetzt auf meinen sprunghügel um für jörgs sch... grabungen zu üben


----------



## OLB Andi (25. April 2002)

@ Eman

Gardasee von Di 30.04. bis Mo. 06.05. Ist der einzige Termin der bis jetzt jeden passt. Mir zu 99,5% auch . Wenns´t mitfahren willst aber aber bald möglichst bescheidsagen. Wenn´s geht Morgen (Fr.) 

Abfahrt wahrscheinlich am Di früh um 03.00
Rückfahrt wahrscheinlich am Mo. abend

Übernachtung mit Halbpension in 0-sternehotel ca 25

Mitfahrer bis jetzt: Phil, Peter, Wastl, ich

Wird aber KEIN Trainingslager sondern Urlaub, also nicht vor 9.00 uhr aufstehen, keine 100000 Km am tag usw.


----------



## OLB Andi (25. April 2002)

@ Eman

P.S. du brauchst ca 200 ersatzschläuche und 25m heftpflaster


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *@ Eman
> 
> P.S. du brauchst ca 200 ersatzschläuche und 25m heftpflaster *



mach keine so witze ... die sache ist todernst ...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *
> 
> Wird aber KEIN Trainingslager sondern Urlaub, also nicht vor 9.00 uhr aufstehen, keine 100000 Km am tag usw. *



bin zur zeit hundsmiserabel drauf ... ich hoff das wird wieder


----------



## rider peter (25. April 2002)

high lb's .bin jetzt auch drin ! nächste woche gehts auf den berg ! super das andi jetzt doch dabei is . bloß fressen und saufen is nix , brauch dringend gescheite abfahrten nachdem schweißverlußt !!! werd euch schon beine machen .                        ps 9 uhr im urlaub ? sind nach 11 auch auf den tremalzo gekommen ! langsam hoch und schnell runter... habe übrigens einen verbandskasten für biker besorgt ! sehn uns morgen bei basti . cu lb peter


----------



## OLB Andi (27. April 2002)

@ all

also jetzt steht es fest: Die Lettenbrüder phil, peter,eman, wastl und ich fahren am Lago di Garda. 
Termin ist endgültig vom 30.04 - 06.05


Wer ist sonst noch unten??? mail mal!!!


----------



## OLB Andi (7. Mai 2002)

@ all


Die Lettenbrüder Wastl und EMan wurden in der heiligen Letten am Monte Brione zum OLB ernannt. War ne recht zünftige Schlammschlacht übrigens.  Bilder davon giebt´s demnächst auch. Hoffentlich! 
Ansonsten sind wir alle wieder lebendig ohne totalen Materialverlußt zuhause angekommen.

CU


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2002)

dann muss ich mich jetzt mal zu OLB EMan umtaufen lassen ... die homepage ändere ich wenn ich mal wieder bock hab ... vielleicht am WE

die speedhub hat den gardaseebadausflug ohne wassereintritt überstanden  

24 zoll will ich immer noch bauen  

war heut im steinwald von mitterteich aus ... war das ne unendliche strecke  

läuft auf den fichtelmountainstrails mal wieder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (8. Mai 2002)

@ all

Wie versprochen giebts noch ein Pic von unserer Lettenparty. Besser gesagt von danach. Hab ich bei Xeno-Fit auf der HP gefunden.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2002)




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2002)

seehaustrail (donau eschingen) hab ich endlich besiegt ... hatte das zweite mal nur einen dummheitshackler  

soviel fussgänger wie heut hab ich noch nie auf unseren 2 bergen gesehen ... bin schneeberg - ochsenkopf über karches runter und wieder schneeberg ... hab heut oft blöde kommentare von so leuten in der midlifekrise gehört .. am seehaus wollte mich einer vom bike holen ...


----------



## OLB Wastl (12. Mai 2002)

@ all
Für die die es noch nicht wissen Bänder sind nur angerissen und überdehnt! Photoos vom ersten HT Trip nach dem Lago Fully Drama sind auch existent und schon verschickt!
Sonst gibts nix neues ausserd as ich mich am Steinbruch schon wieder mal abgelgt hab!!!!1 Stein übersehen!
Ach ja was is den mit Geiskopf am Pfingst wochenende?

    CYA OLB WAstl


----------



## OLB Andi (15. Mai 2002)

@ Wastl
Geißkopf an Pfinsten ist gebucht. Werden mit unseren Temtruck hinfahren.

@ Phil
Sers Phil! Bist du auch dabei? Ich hoff doch.


----------



## OLB Phil (16. Mai 2002)

@andi

dere alder, komm auf jeden an pfingsten heim & meld mich sobald ich genau sagen kann wann ich komm!

@all

wann & wie lang is geißkopf geplant????
werkommt denn noch alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2002)

ich schätz  mal alle ausser basti ... sonntag montag ... wobei ich schon am sonntag nen krankenhaus kennenlerne denk ich


----------



## lb basti (17. Mai 2002)

******* Jungs,

wo ihr recht habt, habt ihr recht. Ich kann wie immer leider zu sowas nicht mitfahren.

Wünsch Euch aber sau geiles Wetter und Sturzfreie Fahrt.

Und Andi, 

küss den Baum nicht wieder, denn jetzt is keine Votec mehr drinnen, die man über Schrauben wieder hinkriegt,

Sorry, aber ich kann halt mal nicht.


LB Basti


----------



## lb basti (17. Mai 2002)

ach ja, das war der Baum 

der Arme


----------



## rider peter (21. Mai 2002)

hi lb's  bänder  haben sich schon wieder zurückgedehnt (vieleicht  war auch der alk... schuld ?) war super wochenende !!! was bringt das nächste? bin morgen evt. dabei. cu lb peter


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2002)

morgen standardzeit am standardort ... auf der strecke dann der standardsturz ???


wenn wir mal wieder so hart sein sollte um mit dem truck zum geisskopf zu fahren müssen wir beim bikeeinladen aufpassen ... mir häts an der gabel fast das alu weggescheuert .... nen loch ist bei nem offenen oelbad nicht so gut  

mich erstaunt es selbst aber die evil eye bretter habens mir angetan ... jetzt kommt der eigenbau


----------



## OLB Phil (22. Mai 2002)

@OLB Eman

OOOOOps das aber net so gut!!
kannst allerdings auch ruhig zugeben, dass du durch wanstärkenverringerung gewicht reduzieren willst!! 
nee hoff ma is nix ernsteres?!

@all fand we auch echt fett!!!

heut anbend bin ich auf jeden dabei!!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2002)

nein nichts ernstes ... kratzer hatte sie an der seite schon und werden auch noch hinzukommen aber ich schätz wenn wir nen tag gefahren währen hätt ich viel gewicht gespart


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2002)

hi lbs...

na wie liefs auf der luisenburg? hatte am sonntag so nen brummschädel drauf (sicher nicht vom alk könnt ihr euch ja denken  ) das ich keinen bock hatte zu kommen.

mittwoch materialschreddering? will aber diesmal informiert werden von wo aus ...


----------



## OLB Phil (28. Mai 2002)

meine fresse war ich platt.....

na war ja auch klar bei dem blödsinn!!

wüsch euch viel spass morgen abend & lassts oedentlich krachen.

ich werd am we vielleicht ma nach stu fahren & kucken was die jungs da so treiben. sollen ja recht heftig unterwegs sein!!

bin dann warscheinlich voll kindergartenmässig unterwegs & schrau mir dann wieder stützräder ans bike  

naja werden wir sehen werd berichten wie die dirt-mässig abgehen.


----------



## rider peter (28. Mai 2002)

hi leute versteh ich garnet  das  phil platt war,bei der platzierung? kommt wahrscheinlich von zu wenig schlaf und zuviel bier  trieb is übrigens am 16 juni,da bist schon wieder der alte cu lb peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (29. Mai 2002)

jo trieb is gemerkt!!

ma kucken. 

kann auch noch net genau sagen wann ich wieder ma nach mak komm. aber wie immer geb ich eh bescheid!

morgen fahr ich ma nach stu & werd da mit son paar oberkranken jungs biken gehen. ma kucken ob ich net da noch was lernen kann.

werd berichten wies war.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2002)

na dann pass auf das alle knochen heile bleiben


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2002)

@OLB Andi
bin heut diesen weg richtung warmensteinach runter ... wirklich heftiger weg ... geht voll in richtung 601  natürlich bin ich unnötig bis zu diesem dorf runter wieder rauf 
wo ward ihr unterwegs?

@weis nicht wer
hab jetzt vorn wieder den leichtbaureifen drauf und schon rollts wieder leichter oder vielleicht war ich heut auch nur saugut draf  ... bin heut schneeberg - ochsenkopf - ochsenkopf- schneeberg - platte ... und bin nicht gestorben ...
seehaus gabs die üblichen probs


----------



## OLB Wastl (19. Juni 2002)

Hey Jungs nix neuses mehr zu berichten oder was? Hallo keiner mehr im Wald!!!

                  CYA 
                              OLB WAstl


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2002)

nein nix neues ... aber ne frage   traust dich jetzt am Sonntag in hof auf die Strecke??


----------



## rider peter (24. Juni 2002)

hi warum hast du dich net getraut ? wolltest wohl lieber die treppen am waldstein fahrn? oder hast angst vor nen platten  gehabt   bis mittwoch zum  fahrn schon keine angst


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2002)

naja ich denk bei mir hilft nur noch nen vollgummireifen


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2002)

bautätigkeiten


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (25. Juni 2002)

Dere Jungs,

War heut Kösser fahren und hab mich gleich mal weggepackt, bin wohl ein bisschen schnell nach den ersten Stufen gewesen und bin übern Lenker mit Oberschenkel auf nen Stein und mein neueer XT Hebel is total verbogen son Sch... Bin dann den Warmduscher weg runter und hab wanderer geärgert war scheinbar ganz schön schnell HAHa Naja!
@EMAn schöne Scahen machst Du da habt ihr einen Radlader oder seiht das nur so aus!!!!!!!

                CYA
                        OLB Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2002)

hab mich in das verliebt und mach wahrscheinlich nachm kauf ne bikeparktour


----------



## OLB Andi (25. Juni 2002)

@ Wastl:

Des sieht blos so aus.

Wen des ein radlader is hab ich nen Braunkohlebagger gehabt 


Was war den am So. War doch genau deine Klientel vertreten. Ansonsten war des Rennen aber eher mäßig.

fährst morgen mit? 


CU


----------



## OLB Andi (25. Juni 2002)

@ EMan

schaut schon krass aus

Muß ich wohl oder übel nächstes Jahr auch weiter aufrüsten )


Ich sag wegen morgen noch bescheit

CU


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. Juni 2002)

Naja ok is ein Traktor. Also morgen fahren würd schon gern aber der oberschenkel tut weh wie hölle!!!!!
 
@EMAn des bike hat doch zuwenig FW voren oder 190 mm sind a weng wenig so 220 sollt es schon haben bei dem Hinerbau 

     

      MEld mich morgen

             CYA
                         OLB WAstl


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2002)

@wastl ... ich würd mal behaupten ne shiver sollt mal reichen )

naja wenn ichs kauf ... mach ich 2 tage bad wildbad und 2 tage todtnau ... vielleicht aufm heimweg noch zum geisskopf *gg* 

... was für ne spinnerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2002)

@andi ... 
bin mal gespannt wie du dich noch steigern willst mitm rm 7 ... hast damit die optimale downhillmaschine ...

ich hab ja im moment nur nen zu schweres tourenbike


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2002)

bin fast heile zurück aus wildbad ... hab aber einen kapputten daumen mitgebracht :-(
war aber geil dort ... die downhillstrecke geht schon voll ab ... sind einige kanten und grosse steine drín... dagegen waren diese steinchen am geisskopf wo wir so lang überlegt hatten fast kindergarten. 
hab mich mit ricktick hier ausm forum am samstag getroffen und bin einfach hinterher (am samstag noch mitm cheetah) ... allein hätt ich wahrscheinlich vor jeder 2ten kante den schwanz eingezogen *g*
von der dual in den bikercross ist nen geiler sprung ... das erste mal

am bikergross hab ich zum ersten mal überhaupt nen table richtig gelandet ... also übersprungen... langsam lern ichs glaub ich

so langsam komm ich auf den vollen freeridetrip 

wenn ich morgen mit dem daumen fahren können sollte werd ich mich ne halbe stunde früher schiebend richtung kösser aufmachen sollten dann so ungefähr zur gleichen zeit oben sein

geht mal wieder was richtung geisskopf?? im moment aber wegen dem daumen sch....

eman hat halt immer recht ... deutschland hat verloren


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2002)

@andi
hab den käufer deiner geliebten Hayes getroffen


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Juli 2002)

@ all

Lang nix mehr geschrieben

Morgen (Mittwoch) abend ab ca 18.00 bei Basti (Fa. Multicycle) zum Trailbauen. Anschließend grillen und saufen 

KEINE Mittwochabendrunde morgen!!


Hoffentlich regenet´s nicht


CU


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2002)

nicht gut ... weisst doch ich brauch jetzt jeden meter fürs downhilltraining .. 

war übrigens gestern am katzentrögel ... war kein prob ... aber auch nicht so berauschend irgendwie ... das kabel der kopfhörer hätt mich fast getötet *gg*


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2002)

gewisses trailbauwerkzeug vergeschrieben? motorsäge? hammer? hacke? kreissäge? betonmischer?


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Juli 2002)

Hm...
Fichtenmoped bring ich mit. hab so ca ne halbe Tonne Holz (kein Witz). Mein Bagger hab ich leider verkauft . :-(


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2002)

perfekt ... ich schau dann beim bauen zu


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Juli 2002)

hey, der 200. Beitrag natürlich von mir 

Kanst vergessen, sonst nagle ich dich mit an nen Pfosten. 



@ Wastl: Mein Beileid ...... schei.... Alkohol


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Juli 2002)

@ all

Hab mein Virus immer noch net besiegt also alle E-Mails von mir LÖSCHEN. 

Sorry an die ihn schon haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (10. Juli 2002)

hi jungs,
mail is grad scho raus an euch!!!
hoff bei euch hats dann ma zum bauen nee geregnet & zum party machen.

rets was ich zu sagen hab liegt garantiert virenfrei im mailfach.

@andi kacke das bei dir mit virus!! kann nur fachmann hier per tel anbieten aber bringt glaub net so viel!

hope to see you soon!!


----------



## OLB Andi (11. Juli 2002)

@ DDR   (den dummen rest)   

Der Virus is tot, es lebe Norton!  r.i.p.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2002)

fahrt nie mit nur einem bike aufm geisskopf ... hab mir um 13:30 die bremse unreparabel zerstört und musste die heimreise antreten ... könnt mich jetzt noch ärgern   
hab da einen kennengerlernt auf nem hot chilli downhiller der es echt voll drauf hatte ...

fürn evil eye ist mein 1170 mm radstand einfach nicht optimal

der hubschrauber hat von der bikerX einen abtransportiert 



wenn ich das ding wieder hinbekomme muss ich nochmal runter da der dropp noch immer offen ist von mir gesprungen zu werden

der beweis das ich diesen kindergartendrop gesprungen bin seht ihr aufm bild ... joerg hat die guten lichtverhältnisse echt gut ausgenutzt ...


----------



## OLB Andi (13. Juli 2002)

@ OLB Eman

du bist echt der allergrößte Materialvernichter den ich kenn 

Wennst Bock und noch ein Reservebike hast kannst morgen nachmittag mit auf die Kösser fahren. treffen uns um 13.30 am Forsthaus. Wird eher ne lockere Runde.
 

Wie war´s den sonst am Geißkopf oder hat der Hubi dich abgeholt?

CU


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2002)

@andi ... ich bin der grösste pechvogel der umherfährt ... hast das gestern mitm nagel aufm northshoregelände wo wir gebaut haben gehört?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2002)

nochwas ... freaki (der der dich auch schon mal angeschrieben hat und ne tante in mak hat) will ab dem 6.8 mal in die fichtelmoutains kommen ... müssten mal schauen ob da richtung geisskopf mal wieder was geht am WE weil es wären auch ein paar berliner unten

geisskopf wär heut geil gewesen ... sogar einige aufm downhill gewesen ... der ist jetzt echt fast tötlich für maich ... aber halt die brake ... bin so verrückt und zieh es in erwägung es morgen nochmal zu versuchen ... soll ich?? 

aufm ochsenkopf willst nicht mal wieder ... joerg sagt das der weg richtung bischofsgrün (den den wir auf schnee mal gefahren sind) ganz fahrbar ist

wenn ich nicht aufm geisskopf fahr muss ich aufm ochsenkopf ... sorry ... bin halt voll verrückt im moment


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2002)

nochwas zum pechvogel ...

bin heut am anfang zum eingewöhnen die freeridestrecke runten und hab nachm 1. drittel nen platten gefahren ... eigentlich hätt ich da gleich meine sachen packen sollen  ...

die freeride ist geil zum runterheizen ...

zu allem überfluss hab ich auch noch ne tageskarte gekauft da ich es voll krachen lassen wollte ... wär sich auch ausgegangen ... aber ....
wollt ja eigentlich DH trainieren mitm DH bike und war nur zweimal auf der DH strecke heut ....   

du weisst gar nicht wie mich die sache mit der brake aufgeregt hat    war aber ne folge eines leichten sturzes also ich selbst schuld


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2002)

und schon wieder was 
das sind die momente wo ich am liebsten alles hinschmeissen würde ... aber die sucht ist stärker ...


----------



## Freireiter (15. Juli 2002)

[
<hab da einen kennengerlernt auf nem hot chilli downhiller der es echt voll drauf hatte ...>

Den haben wir auch kennen gelernt und waren dann Samstag abend zusammen essen und saufen.Sonntag sind wir zusammen gefahren.Der hat es echt voll drauf.Ist so ziehmlich alles ganz locker gefahren und zwar auch dann schon wo noch alles naß war und wir uns angestellt haben wie die Mädchen.Sonntag ist noch ein Kollege von ihm gekommen der erst mal ganz locker den langen Baumstamm unten am ende des oberen Teils gefahren ist.Den Rest wie es war habe ich in dem Bischofsmais Threat von mir geschrieben.
Das war nicht mein letzter Besuch dort.
Bis denn,Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (15. Juli 2002)

@ EMan

Mittwoch 18.30 beim Forsthaus. Wer mitkommen will kann mitkommen. 

Von mir aus kann dein Kumpel kommen, weil ich wohl eh nicht richtung Osten fahren werd. Samstag is nämlich Altstadtfest in Mak. Der hat sich also den richtigen Zeitpunkt ausgesucht um seine Tante zu besuchen 
Können also am Sa ne kleine Schneeberg - Ochsenkopfrunde drehen und am So. mal locker auf die Kösser schieben.  

Aber des können mir ja alles am Mittwoch ausmachen.



@ Freireiter:

Sei froh das EMan nicht beim Saufen dabei war - Ihr hättet bestimmt nichts mehr abbekommen  Wenn der erst mal loslegt ( Xenofit am Gardasee )


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2002)

@andi ...

nicht vergessen ... der hat nur ein kettenblatt und kennt keine berge ... also ruhig angehen lassen

der sachsenhirfer wird uns am berg natürlich zeigen wo der hammer hängt .. aber es zählt ja nur abwärts  

lauscha fahr ich eh samstag heim und kann mir dann überlegen ob ich sonntag will ... 
weis ja das du nicht in den osten willst  werds verkraften


----------



## OLB Phil (18. Juli 2002)

@all

hey checkt ma aus
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=212638#post212638

da will sich jemand freiwillig als lift anbieten 


ich komm mitte nächster woche wieder mal nach ca 8lichtjahren ohne ordentliches training nach mak . genauen zeitpunkt geb ich bescheid.
freu mich drauf ma wieder was mit euch zu machen.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2002)

@phil .. hab dem auch schon geantwortet *gg* trainiert haben wir hier auch nicht soviel aber aufgerüstet


----------



## rider peter (18. Juli 2002)

hi phil wann steigt die geburstagsparty ? super wenn du da bist hast wenigstens kein downhill-bike! muß immer hinterherfahren(aber bloß runter ) cu lb peter


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2002)

so ... hab mich heut warmgedroppt für lauscha und fahr morgen mit angst oder freude hin ... kann ich nicht so genau sagen   von euch angsthasen hat sich ja keiner mit hingetraut  

jörg hat den drop leider zu niedrig gebaut  ... so 50 cm mehr sind ohne probs drin  

komm samstag abend höchstwahrscheinlich zurück ... vielleicht kann ich euch ja kurz beim saufen erwischen ... sagt mal was geht

@peter ... niemand hat es dir verboten ein downhillbike zu kaufen ... warum nimmst nicht auch ein V10 ... dann gibts vielleicht sogar mengenrabatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (20. Juli 2002)

@ peter:

Eman hat recht. Bestellen wir halt zwei. Wenn Basti schon kein´s will.  

@ Eman:

Schick dir ne SMS wegen heut abend.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2002)

hatte heut 11 geile downhills in lauscha und musste nicht schieben


----------



## rider peter (21. Juli 2002)

hi lb's  altstadtfest gut überstanden    wie war das rennen markus? alle knochen noch heil? warum soll ich mir ein downhillbike kaufen ?schieben ist zu anstrengend! sind zu schwer die böcke.rm7 reicht doch  oder?freeride ist cooler (downhill macht bloß der federweg!!!)cu


----------



## OLB Phil (28. Juli 2002)

@all

olb andi kommt HEUTE bei mir 13.00 vorbei holt mich ab & mir fahren Schneeberg osder ochser. Peter weis auch bescheid.
falls noch vielleicht jemand rechtzeitig lesen sollte ruft halt ma durch!!

Und nich vergessen pilze fressen


----------



## OLB Andi (30. Juli 2002)

@ alle LB´s 

Also, jetz haben wir den Durchbruch geschafft. wir sind so bekannt, das mich heut die Wirtin vom SEEHAUS angerufen hat  Hey, die war net so subber drauf hat was von Anzeige und Polizei gefaselt .... bla,bla,bla. Ich glaub mir sollten in nächster Zeit besser mal ausenrum fahren bis gras über die Sache gewachsen is. 
@ Freaki ... wir holen dich schon ein *fg*
Wenn wir mal wieder oben sind müssen mir mal mit ihr reden, weil des telefonat war net besonders sachlich

Rechtlich giebt es übrigens nix zu befürchten. Ist ein ganz offizeller Wanderweg, auch vor ihren Witshaus.

Bedenklich war nur der Satz:

" Ihr seit doch alles Idioten, und irgendwer holt euch schon mal runter" 

Ergo: Auf Minen, versteckte Ladungen, Stolper- und Stacheldrähte aufpassen!

CU in the underground
OLB Andi (noch nicht im Knast) *gg*


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



leider ist das gar nicht so abwägig ... zum glück sind die sachen ums seehaus eher langsam 

in ner highspeedpassage nen stacheldraht an der falschen stelle ... dann ist ende


----------



## OLB Andi (30. Juli 2002)

@ All


morgen um 18.30 am Parkplatz am Bergwerk in Neubau. so ne kleine Ochsenkopfdoppelrund sollte schon geh´n. hab gedacht einmal den M-trail Richtung Warmensteinach, dann queren, nochmal hoch und einmal Fleckel zum Abspritzen 
Danach gäb´s zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Bleaml-Alm mit Grillabend etc
2. Zum Schlumpf ( Wirtshaus in Neubau) hätt nen Biergarten und  kocht fettkrasssuper

Hängt halt alles vom Wetter ab. Bei schlechten Wetter müssen wir des ganze aber rechtzeitig canceln weil nämlich der Sachenhirfer auch mitfahren will und der weder nen Führerschein noch ein Handy hat. (giebt´s noch?!?)

also bis morgen


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2002)

ich bin 19:00 oben mitm federweg ... wenns trocken ist wird fleckel runtergeflogen


----------



## OLB Phil (31. Juli 2002)

alles rodgea in kambotscha,
da ma ran mit die tarnklamotten & im tiefflug rüber über die feindlichen linien.

denk auch wir sollten seehaus erst ma die füsse still halten, is ohl besser so.

ich ruf eh heut noch ma rum!!

cu drunk and riding krank

PS: juhuu hab die 10te seite eröffnet!! wenigstens auch was


----------



## Daniel-N (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *@ Freaki ... wir holen dich schon ein *fg**



des glaub ich nicht *fg*



> *" Ihr seit doch alles Idioten, und irgendwer holt euch schon mal runter"
> 
> Ergo: Auf Minen, versteckte Ladungen, Stolper- und Stacheldrähte aufpassen!
> *



aua des wünsch ich keinem.. bei uns legt der förster immer die bäume quer in die abfahrt  -> bisserl erde davor und schon is da n sprung..


evtl sehen wir uns in einer woche wieder, davor muss ich die 1800 biersorten checken   


bye daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lb basti (31. Juli 2002)

Tach Jungs,

weiß nich ob Euch meine kom. juckt, aber das mit dem Seehaus und sich auf diese Art und Weise Freunde machen find ich ja nich so doll, aber Ihr seit Alt genug um zu wissen was sein muß und nich.

LB Basti

P.S. Wäre Mittwoch trotzdem gern mitgefahren, hab aber gerade ne neue Couch gekriegt und muß jetzt alles umräumen.

CU ALL on Friday


----------



## OLB Andi (2. August 2002)

@ freaki




> davor muss ich die 1800 biersorten checken




soll ich dir helfen?  denn bei 1800 sorten kann man leicht den überblick verlieren.  

CU demnächst wieder bei uns


----------



## Daniel-N (5. August 2002)

so bierfestival vorbei... und ich bin halb tot.. hab in den tagen nur paar stunden gepennt und literweise die deutsche braukunst bewundert   nebenbei noch 2700 gläser bier übern tresen gereicht.. wenn alles klappt bin ich mittwoch am start! 


in freudiger erwartung - daniel *hichs*


----------



## OLB Phil (10. August 2002)

I'm BACK aus dem KH 

& der dok hat gemeint alles iO!! 

aber was lernen wir aus der Aktion:

ALLWAYS WEAR PROTECTION-GEAR

besonders nen Integralhelm!!!!

möcht net wissen wie ich ohne den ganzen stuff ausgesehen hätte. 

danke auch an alle O/LBs fürs vorbeichecken, dableiben, mitwarten & überhaupt!

cu soon back on the trails!

RIDE HARD DIE FREE 


@freaki

cool das du ma da warst, hast dich echt super geschlagen bei unseren bergen!! hau weiter so rein!!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. August 2002)

schaut mal das an ... abendteuer bozi dar...

www.lettenbrueder.com/pics/bozidar.htm


----------



## Daniel-N (17. August 2002)

Servus an euch da unten  
Nachdem das als ich bie euch war so super mit der Cam geklappt hat musste ich mit den anderen gleich mal Nachts in Berlin ne kleine Runde drehen. Was dabei rausgekommen ist kann sich denke mal sehen lassen. Haben ja genug feine Spots hier  Am Anfang sieht man gleich meinen neuen lieblings Drop  und schöne lange Treppen zum springen.  

runterladen könnt hier das ding HIER

viele Grüße aus Preußen - LBAB Daniel


----------



## OLB Wastl (17. August 2002)

@ Freaki
Sehr cooles video aber a weng wenig drops hähä naja sehr cool
@ all
Was isn los wir brauchen beiträge!

            CYA
                       Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2002)

@wastl ... hast recht ... z.Z. geht nicht viel hier  unsere tourenfahrerfraktion schläft halt im moment :-(

die bilder vom letzten WE sind auf der page


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2002)

nicht schlecht das video ... aber der big action fehlt irgendwie ... diese mauer ist echt gut  aber falsch reingeschnitten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (17. August 2002)

@ wastl, Eman

Ihr habt wohl die coolheit mit löffel gefressen! 

"Unsere Torenfahrerfraktion schläft wohl"

Würd vorschlagen ihr setzt euren eigenen Threat : Droppen in the fichtelmountains

Ansonsten tut´s mir leid aber das ganze hat eigentlich mehr viel mit dem zu tun, was Phil, Peter und ich gewollt haben als wir die Lettenbrüder ins leben gerufen haben. Wir werden uns deshalb auch das Recht herausnehmen sie wieder sterben zu lassen.

in diesen sinne servus 

Andi

kein OLB mehr


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2002)

wasn jetzt los? war doch nicht so todernst gemeint ... heisst ja freeriden im fichtelgebirge ... und freeriden ist alles von xc bis dh


----------



## OLB Andi (17. August 2002)

@ Eman

Wieso sagst eigentlich nix am freitag wennst am WE am Geiskopf willst? Oder wieso sollte ich letzten sonntag zu eueren streetgeschmarre kommen und mein Bike zuhauselassen? warum fahrt ihr in arzberg und ruft mich net mal an? wieso kommst eigentlich am Mi net mal rauf zum Kösseinehaus und tust so als obs´t uns net siehst? Willst wohl nimmer mit uns fahren? sind wir dir zu schlecht oder zu langsam?
Dann der schmarrn mit der "Torenfahrerfraktion"

Ein paar leute müssen halt auch noch was arbeiten damit 150 andere nichts tun brauchen. 

Wenn euch des net passt werd ich mich halt von den Lettenbrüdern verabschieden.

Aber die Namensrechte liegen bei Peter, Phil und mir. Mußt dir halt nen neuen Namen für DEINE Hp einfallen lassen


----------



## Daniel-N (17. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Wastl _
> *@ Freaki
> Sehr cooles video aber a weng wenig drops hähä naja sehr cool
> @ all
> ...



ja die anderen sind net mit aufm vid weil es dann zu dunkel war.. 
außerdem machen Treppen mehr spaß.. die gehen net so aufs kreuz


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2002)

@andi...
arzberg haben wir nichts gesagt da das rein street war und ich nichtmal durchsetzen konnte das wir aufm zuckerhut fahren ... also wär eh nichts gewesen
naja sonntag hätt ich eigentlich noch mal an ne geländetour gedacht ... aber wetter war halt sch...
mit dem treffen ohne bike hatt ich an abend alle ohne bike gedacht ... sorry wennst es falsch verstanden hast

naja ich war wegen mittwoch ein wenig beleidigt und hab wegen geisskopf gar nichts gesagt ... hast ja bis jetzt eh nie zeit gehabt

ich kost den staat keinen pfennig ... klar das du arbeiten musst... hab ich ja nichts dagegen und werd ich auch wieder müssen

den namen hast sicher nicht schützen lassen  aber ich will echt keinen krieg

das mit tourenfahrerfraktion war nur als anstachelung weil ich schon länger merke das was nicht so ganz stimmt ... ich fahr halt jetzt auch extremer aber das heisst doch noch lang nicht das ihr da mitziehen müsst ... die letzten wochen warn halt extrem aber ich werd auch wieder normal fahrn ...


----------



## OLB Andi (18. August 2002)

@ EMan

zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (18. August 2002)

@ Eman

Woher willst du eigentlich wissen das des nix für mich gewesen wär? Wieso warst eigendlich DU wegen mittwoch beleidigt? Ich bin erst um 18.05 von der Arbeit gekommen und hab dann leider kein Handy mehr auf SMS gecheckt. 
Überhaupt könnte man einige Mißverständnisse vermeiden wenn wir nicht immer alles über Kurzmitteilungen etc regeln müssten (Mit einen Handy kann man auch telefonieren - nur zur info)

Mein geschmarre mit den Kosten usw tut mir leid - sorry

Der Name ist nicht geschützt aber ich hoff das du des auch so akzeptierst. Aber den Krieg hast du schon

Ansonsten bin ich gern zu einen Gespräch bereit. Von mir aus können wir alles regeln. Im Grunde liegt es mir fern die LB´s sterben zu lassen, aber wenn dieses Fraktionsdenken (Tourenbiker- richtige Biker) nicht aufhört und wir wieder dahin kommen so miteinander zu fahren, daß jeder was davon hat müssen wir eben die Konsequenzen ziehen und zwei Gruppen bilden. (Die "Torenfahrer" also mir, und die "richtigen und einzig wahren Biker" also Ihr)
Ich hab selbstverständlich nix dagegen wenn du DH oder Street fahren willst. aber tu`bitte nicht so als sei des das einzig ware das jeder um jeden Preis erreichen will. 
Mir gehts bei der ganzen sache hauptsächlich um den Spaß und nicht um Plätze, sekunden und ideallinien.

Also denk drüber nach. kannst dich ja melden. Ein persöhliches gespräch wär aber von vorteil.

servur - Andi


P.S. Ich geh jetz Tourenfahren


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich gern zu einen Gespräch bereit. Von mir aus können wir alles regeln. Im Grunde liegt es mir fern die LB´s sterben zu lassen, aber wenn dieses Fraktionsdenken (Tourenbiker- richtige Biker) nicht aufhört und wir wieder dahin kommen so miteinander zu fahren, daß jeder was davon hat müssen wir eben die Konsequenzen ziehen und zwei Gruppen bilden. (Die "Torenfahrer" also mir, und die "richtigen und einzig wahren Biker" also Ihr)
> ...



welches fraktionsdenken ... ich hab doch das mit tourenfahrerfraktion nie so gemeint wie du es verstanden hast...

warum so zu fahren das jeder was davon hat? ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern das ich mich je gross eingemischt habe was so gemacht wird auf ner "tour".

street ist auch nicht das was ich unbedingt machen will ... und naja die downhillraces haben mich halt fasziniert ... darf ich deshalb nicht drüber reden? wollts euch halt schmackhaft machen mal mitzufahren ... heisst aber nicht das das euer weg sein muss muss

naja mittwoch hast recht ... bin halt die sms sache so gewöhnt ... wär mir auch egal gewesen, ist auch egal ... echt nicht das prob

ich hoff mal das bekommen wir wieder hin ... bin jetzt schon erschrocken was da alles aufkommt

du wirst es nicht glauben ... sogar ich werd jetzt ne tour fahren


----------



## OLB Phil (18. August 2002)

Fu*k 

@all 

Steh absolut hinter andi in dem was er sagt!! deshalb net noch ma der sermon von mir hier! 

finds auch traurig, dass es so laufen muss & bissi mehr kommunikation währ echt nich schlecht. also so persönlich labern und so!

Schad find ich auch die sache: "da hat der eh kein trend drauf also meld ich mich net!" kann doch keiner wissen!!!!!

Wenn ma keinen bock hat mit wem auch immer zu fahren is das auch OK aber is halt scho weng arg sch..sse gelaufen in letzter zeit. gut ich war auch weg ne zeit & hab mich net gemeldet aber OK bin wieder & denk der "kern" hat auch verstanden, dass es nix damit zu tun hatte das ich nix mer von den leuten hier wissen wollte.

Für mich steht nach wie vor das ganze unter dem motto: "Spass haben beim biken, ohne druck & zwang, geselliges beisammen sein und einfach ne gute zeit zu haben!"

Auch ma ohne bike!!!! 

so das must auch ma raus & ihr könnt ja ne woche drüber sinieren bis ich wieder da bin & ich hätte gerne ne ehrliche & persönlich verbal mitgeteilte meinung von den leuten die sich hiermit angesprochen fühlen & der rest is mir dann eh pups!

@eman was geht mit stickern-felge? hoff hast den rest auch ma gefragt!? aber ok musst eigentlich selber wissen!


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2002)

ja phil es ist sehr viel schief gelaufen und es wird schwer sein das wieder hinzubekommen .... das ich in letzter zeit soviele eigene brötchen gebacken hab heisst nicht das ich nichts mehr mit euch zu tun haben will

ich bin nicht der kommunikativ veranlagte mensch ... sollt jeder mitbekommen haben

felgensticker liegen zuerst mal auf eis bis sich ne lösung gefunden hat denk ich


----------



## OLB Andi (18. August 2002)

@ Eman

Kriege sind dazu da beendet zu werden. Aber ganz so einfach is des etz da net. Die Anmache mit der Torenfahrerfraktion ging absolut unter die Gürtelline. Vergiß mal nicht das du deine Basics in sachen Freeride von eben diesen Tourenfahrern hast. Vor nen Jahr warst du noch ein richter CC-Schwuchtl mit Trainingsplan usw. Aber das lassen wir jetz. 
Vieleicht wär es net mal schlecht gewesen wenn du ( wie auch andere) mal die führung übernommen und auch mal gesagt hätten heut fahren wir da oder dort hin oder machen des oder jenes. Ob des jetz DH oder ne kleine Fichtelgebirgsrunde is wär ja egal. ( blos jedes WE 200Km irgendwo hin fahren is halt für Normalverdiener auch net drin) Die Mischung machts. Übrigens sind auch wir (die Turenfahrer) schon street gefahren Woher meinst eigentlich das Jörg oder wer auch immer die spots in Arzberg kennen? Aber alle kennt ihr auch noch net *gg*
Es is leider so, daß ich im moment beruflich ne Menge zu tun hab (Urlaubszeit) und mich net um alles kümmern kann. Ich mail dir mal mein tel. Durchwahl in der Fa.  Dann können wir sowas wie letzten Mi vorher klären und vermeiden. 
Wie gesagt, es liegt mir absolut fern hier irgentwas aufzulösen oder zu beerdigen. Dafür gab es viel zu viele wirklich saugute Aktionen (zB gestern mit Phil ) aber es sollte wirklich net jeder ( mich eingeschlossen) eigene Brötchen backen und das handel der anderen kritisieren.
Du hättest doch zu Beispiel auch die Sache miz den T-Shirts mal machen können. Häst ja net selber zahlen müssen. Aber nur eins für dich zu machen und keinen was davon sagen is auch net cool.
Die Arbeit die du in HP steckst is echt super. Die Page is wirklich klasse. Ein bisserl einseitig halt in letzter zeit. 

Aber etz butter bei die Fische. Werden des wohl nächsten Mittwoch klären - hoff ich. 

sers Andi ( Tourenfahrer)

P.S. Unsere Tour war heut übrigens super. Giebt ne geile abfahrt vom Kornberg nach kirchenlamitz. Leider nur für Tourenfahrer möglich - weil kein Lift
Auch mußte ein Ellbogenschoner von mir dran glauben. Naja war wohl ein bisserl zu schwer für so nen Tourenfahrer.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2002)

das mit der tourenfahrerfraktion war echt nicht so gemeint aber wird wohl auch nicht das prob sein ... ich bin ja selbst vom xc gekommen und bin jetzt in ner extremen ecke angelangt und weis echt ob das das ist was ich will

ich versteh zwar noch immer nicht ganz was das problem ist aber es wird schon klarer

ich wollt euch nie was aufdrängen und habs halt laufen lassen und auch nie die führung übernommen ich dacht auch das wollt ihr nicht
ich bin halt entweder mitläufer oder eigenbrödler ... im nachhinein ist mir jetzt auch klar das der besuch von daniel saublöd gelaufen ist da ich ja da eigentlich voll die führung übernommen hatte und euch voll aussenvor gelassen hab .... und im "normalbetrieb" mich aber um nichts sch....

t-shirt war nur ne einzelanfertigung für tabarz und hält auch so nicht lang .... ich hatt auch in letzter zeit den eindruck das ihr das projekt lettenbrueder nicht so ernst seht wie ich mit homepage usw und eher den eindruck "lasst den mal weiterspinnen"  ... aber das scheint ja anders zu sein.
in nem team(ich hoff das werden wir wieder) wirds immer verschiedene einflüsse und vorlieben geben ... jeder muss sich halt ein wenig fügen

für mich ist halt jetzt 3 wochen nichts möglich was gefährlich ist also musst ich halt alles vorziehen ... kann ja kaprun nicht mit was echt nicht mit euch zu tun hat und ich auch sch... find
ist mir auch klar das du halt auch nicht die zeit und bock hast auf nen dh race mal zu fahren aber ist echt kein prob

den lettenbruedern und besonders dir andi hab ich eigentlich alles zu verdanken wo ich jetzt in sachen bike bin ... nur bin ich halt seit dem downhillbike ein wenig schnell übers ziel rausgeschossen

ne aussprache ist echt mal wichtig weis aber nicht über mittwoch schon alles verdaut hab aber nen vulkanausbruch ist immer besser als ein kalter krieg


----------



## rider peter (18. August 2002)

ja ja alles extreme biker!!! fahrt  mit einer bremse(vorn) und ihr wisst wo der hammer hängt! wir sind freerider  und die lassen sich in keine  ecke zwengen! machen alles(oder versuchen es) hauptsache jeder hat spass dabei, haben wir doch in der vergangenheit auch hinbekommen oder ?  am mittwoch is steinwald angesagt 18.30  parkplatz rawetzer haus. können danach auch in bahnhof gehen basti , das du net soweit von daheim weg bist ...  phil streng dich an brauch gescheiten nachfolger für basti ( schwerres los  ) cu lb peter


----------



## OLB Andi (18. August 2002)

@ Eman

wenn wir das ganze wieder hinbiegen wollen sollten wir das schon bald tun. Gestern war ich echt kurz davor das ganze Lettenbrüderzeugs hinzuschmeißen. Und ganz ausgestanden is des noch net. Aber ausarten will ich des auch net lassen. 

Des mit der Hp habe ich etwas schleifen lassen weil wir ja quasi eh net drauf vorkommen außer als beschwerdeadresse für Wirtinnen. 

Du häst auch nur einen entwurf fürn T-Shirt machen brauchen. Druckn lassen wir des eh bei ner Fa. Text is aber "Freeride in the fichtelmountains". Weil wie du selbst sagst schließt des ja alles ein.

Ich bin dir auch net bös wegen Kaprun oder Lago. Schon eher weil ich mir extra ein WE für Todnau freigeschaufelt hab und dann unsere Verabredung geplatzt is. Soviel freie WE hab ich net. Aber wurscht etz.

Also Frieden!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2002)

das an todtnau ich schuld sein soll ist mir neu ... das mit tabarz war eigentlich nur spinnerei ... wennst das du arbeiten musst nur als ausrede gebraucht hast find ichs schade ... wär 5 mal nach todtnau gefahren bevor ich als einzelkämpfer nach tabarz fahr

ich versteh noch immer nicht warum du alles hinschmeissen wolltest ... du kannst mich rausschmeissen ... die lbs sterben aber deshalb doch nicht

ich hab ja gesagt downhill aufm shirt stand da weil ich auf nem downhillrennen war ... freeride ist das offizielle wie auch auf der page

auf die page kannst halt nur kommen wenn auch fotos gemacht werden ... 

ob ich mittwoch soweit bin mal schauen ... mir kommt das so vor als soll ich am boden zu dir kriechen aber die alleinige schuld kann ich nicht auf mich nehmen.

ausserdem hat mein dhbike hinterbau gewaltiges spiel also vielleicht ists mit downhill schon wieder vorbei


----------



## OLB Andi (19. August 2002)

@ Eman

Mir hatten Todnau ausgemacht, dann bist du gekommen und hast gesagt das Todtnau warten kann weil Tabarz nur einmal is. Kannst in der History nachlesen (ICQ) Daraufhin hab ich halt wieder Aufträge fürs WE angenommen. Übrigens beschränkt sich des meißtens auf Sa. vormittag. Aber der Käs is eigendlich längst gegessen. 
Rausgeschmissen wir keiner, prinzipiell nicht. Ich hab auch überhaupt nix gegen dich persöhnlich. Mir hat halt in letzter Zeit des ein oder andere net gefallen. Alles sicher kleinigkeiten. Das Faß zum überlaufen hat dein Tourenbikergerede gebracht. Außerdem war ich da grad in der richtigen Stimmung und hab vieleicht auch etwas überreagiert. Du brauchst überhaupt net zu mir kiechen, ich wollt ja nur mal über des ganze reden, des können mir uns aber jetz auch langsam sparen, weil mir ja den ganzen schmarrn schon hier öffentlich ausgetragen haben. Also wennst kommst is gut, wenn net auch.
Fotos kann halt nur einer machen der auch ne Digicam hat, meine is leider im a****. Und zu den letzten Fototerminen waren wir ja net eingeladen.
Ob ich des ganze hinschmeiß weis ich aber noch net. Konnt letzte nacht deswegen schon fast net schlafen. Hat dann aber auch net außschließlich mit dir zu tun. Auf jedenfall werd ich meine Aktivitäten einschränken und des ganze nimmer als "Chef" machen. Mir wird des nämlich alles zu streßig. Hab ja schon mehr Termindruck als in meiner Fa. Vieleicht muß halt auch mal ein bisserl Zeit vergehen und dann giebt sich des ganze von selbst wieder. 
Aber egal wie des alles ausgeht es hat auf jedenfall Spaß gemacht mit dir zu fahren. In letzter Zeit hab ich ne Mengen von dir gelernt, in punkto DH. Hätt auch wirklich fast ein DH-Bike gekauft. Aber ich glaub das ich dafür echt mitlerweile zu alt bin. Und auf Rennen hab ich auch kein Bock. Für diese Jahr is des Thema gegessen. 
Nur wenn wir schon auseinandergehen, dann möchte ich des in freundschaft und nicht im Streit tun. Es wird sich ja auch net vermeiden lassen das man sich mal wieder trifft. Ich weis blos net ob´s soweit kommen muß.

Aber ganz klar is das daran NICHT du allein schuld bist

@ All LB`s
Wieso sagt´s ihr eigendlich nix dazu. Is euch des ganze Wurscht? 

P.S. Weis auch noch net ob ich am Mi Bock auf biken hab. Mal schaun wie sich des jetz weiterentwickelt.

Servus,  Andi
Oberlettenbruder a.D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (19. August 2002)

naja, des video zum jetzigen zeitpunkt is natürlich salz in meine Wunden. Damit is mein ausstieg wohl besiegelt. Bitte lösche bei gelegenheit meine Daten von der HP

Schade, hätt´s etz net gebraucht


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2002)

also hört sich doch schon besser an ... das mit todtnau ist wenns so war dann saublöd gelaufen weil ich war da echt zwischen todtnau und tabarz gespalten war ...
und darf man nicht versuchen dich zu tabarz zu bewegen? du machst das selbe doch mitm weizen vorm downhill auch ... ein deutliches nein hätt gereicht.

das was du jetzt weiter sagst ist eigentlich das was mir auch nicht gefallen hat ist halt einfach nichts gelaufen in letzter zeit ... ich sah eigentlich dich und peter als die "Führer" und wollt da nicht gross reinpfuschen ...
ich war mir echt nicht bewusst das dir das thema lettenbrueder dann doch so wichtig ist

das jahr ist biketechnisch jetzt eh gelaufen ... da ich ja keine zeit hab wenn ihr was macht ... 
aber ich hab echt kein prob freeridetouren zu fahren und möcht nicht grad immer streetmässig umherspielen

hab nichts gegen mittwoch ... bin da wennst willst ...


----------



## OLB Andi (19. August 2002)

zu spät, leider


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2002)

was hat das video denn damit zu tun ... soll ich tagelange arbeit wegschmeissen ... ich versuch die lettenbrueder voranzubringen 

und nen video war schon immer mein "traum"


----------



## OLB Andi (19. August 2002)

weist du eigentlich wie gern ich in Arzberg dabeigewesen wär


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2002)

also für arzberg kann ich echt nichts ... jörg meinte du müsstest es wissen ...

ich sag ja echt sch... gelaufen

ich würd mich ja genau so ärgern wie du ... aber was soll ich jetzt noch machen


----------



## OLB Andi (19. August 2002)

ich hatte des grad vertaut, aber jetz kommst du mit den Video. Hätt ja auch noch ein zwei wochen zeit gehabt oder?

P.S. die rubrik Truck mußt auch löschen. Gott sei dank hab ich noch keine Aufkleber gekauft.


----------



## OLB Andi (20. August 2002)

@ All

Das es so schnell geht hab ich auch net gedacht. Aber seit heute sind die lettenbrüder wohl einer weniger. 
Werd mich jetz wohl oder übel mal ne weile nicht mehr sehen lassen bis ich des ganze verarbeitet hab. Werden uns dann schon mal wieder sehen. 

@ Eman:
Damit hast du die Lettenbrüder echt weitergebracht

Mi. ist sowieso tot

Sorry, war ne super Zeit.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2002)

dazu fällt mir jetzt echt nichts mehr ein ...

wenn du gehst gehen peter ... phil und basti sicher mit ... also viermannteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (20. August 2002)

@all

habs nur allws schnell lesen könnene hier in mittags-pause und hab auch keine zeit mehr die HP zu checken um da was zu zu sagen. (video usw)

meld mich wieder wenn ich mir da auch überblick verschafft hab ma in ruhe drüber nachgedacht hab.

finds bisher allerdings echt bescheiden und macht mich echt traurig die angelegenheit!!!

cu (keine ahnung) Phil


----------



## OLB Andi (20. August 2002)

@ Eman

Hättest deinen Kopf net so oft ausschalten sollen. Und vieleicht mal über das ein oder andere nachdenken sollen.  Die Lettenbrüder waren ein 7-Mann team. Wenns jetz ein 4-Mann team wird liegt´s wohl daran, das es vorher ein 3-Mannteam gab, das mit den anderen wohl nix zu tun haben wollte. So schauts halt aus (Homepage, bilder, video ...) Keiner von uns vier hat überhaupt was von nen Video gewußt. War wohl geheim, damit wir Tourenfahrer net mit ins bild wollen. Hätten sicher auch bloß gestört. Und jetz sollen wir beifall klatschen und autogramme von euch verlangen. 
Mal abgesehen davon leben Videos wie Kranked etc von der abwechslung  net blos davon das immer ein und die selben personen die gleichen strecken fahren

Also wennst an der spaltung was ändern willst laß die was einfallen. Du bist am Zug.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2002)

du siehst das alles falsch ... es hat nur keiner was vom video gewusst da ich es überraschend bringen wollte ... 

ausserdem ist das alles nur so schlimm weil wir alles schreiben also schluss damit ...

ich bin für nen vieraugengespräch da es ja nur nen prob zwischen uns beiden ist wie es ausschaut


----------



## OLB Andi (20. August 2002)

naja, kannst ja jederzeit vorbeikommen. Ich denke du weist ja wo ich wohn oder arbeite. auch wenn ihr es am Sa neulich net gefunden habt. Dabei können wir auch über alles reden. Aber Entscheidungen werden WIR gemeinsam treffen . eben ein richtiges Team. Wie du schon richtig vermutet hast könnte es aber auch zu der spaltung kommen. 

P.S. nicht nur ich seh des alles "falsch"

Richtig is aber das die Schlammschlacht hier jetz mal beendet werden sollte. Also der nächste Beitrag zu diesen thema betrifft das Ergebnis der Verhandlungen.


----------



## OLB Phil (22. August 2002)

@eman

dito zu beitrag andi! geb bescheid wenn ich da bin!!! 


@all speich grad tune laufrad ein <zitter,schwitz>

aber das wird scho langsam!


----------



## OLB Andi (26. August 2002)

@ all

Also gut, der Friedesvertrag wurde im gegenseitigen einvernehmen unterzeichnet. Die Spaltung und mein Austritt somit hinfällig. Wie sowas unter OLB´s geregelt wird sieht man auf den Foto. Ich hoff das es nimmer so weit kommt und alle Beteiligten in Zukunft vieleicht das eine oder ander mißverständis SOFORT klären. 
Also weiter geht´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-N (27. August 2002)

hehe freut mich zu hören.. hoffe ich kann bald mal wieder bei euch sein  vermisse die berge hier richtig, könnt ihr mir net einen ausleihen  

bis bald daniel


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2002)

naja nachm dritten weltkrieg kann uns nichts mehr so schnell erschüttern ..

hab jetzt mal was für die felgen testweise in auftrag gegeben .. zum glück in mitterteich da ich 3 mal fahren müsste bis ich die datei fehlerlos hatte 
wenns funzt kann ja jeder mit den daten dort hingehen zum schneiden lassen wo er meint  mal schauen ...

@andi und peter ...
werden uns ja nimmer sehen davor also viel spass in Leogang und kaprun ... wär gern dabei gewesen ... fotos wirds wohl ohne jörg nicht geben


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2002)

.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2002)

hab nen neues einstiegsbild auf die page ...

wers noch nicht bemerkt hat ... unsere offizelle addresse ist jetzt www.lettenbrueder.com nicht .de ... also änderts mal im profil wenn ihr zeit habt


----------



## OLB Andi (7. September 2002)

@all

was geht denn etz morgen mit tscheche? wer fährt mit? wann und wo treffen wir uns??

oder regnet´s ?

was machen wir dann?  -----> LETTENBIKEN !!! oder sowas?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2002)

hi regnen tuts nicht ... fast optimales wetter so wie es ausschaut ...

bozi dar käm wohl nur für uns zwei in frage ... hinmüssen tu ich nicht auf biegen und brechen ... könnten genauso von mak zum schneeberg und zurück über jörgs neuen trail  allerdings wär das eher was fürs nicolai *gg*


----------



## rider peter (16. September 2002)

hi lb's wollte nur fragen wie es in der letzten septemberwoche mit nem ausflug an den geißkopf ausschaut ? sollten  die wettergötter mitspielen! ( stört sowieso keinen außer jörg und basti) wollen doch die neue strecke heuer noch testen oder? am mittwoch schauts schlecht bei mir aus , könnt ja bayern anschauen wenn die gabel noch net geht. meld mich den .


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2002)

naja ich würd mal sagen das wetter entscheidet schon ... weil ende september ist im regen lift fahren nimmer ganz so lustig 
2 tage runter oder?
mittwoch geht jetzt eh nimmer ohne licht und meins liegt in einzelteilen ohne aussicht auf fertigstellung


----------



## OLB Phil (17. September 2002)

bei mir wohl leider eher schlecht  wegen sa arbeiten usw. aber vielleicht  doch möglich ma in den kalender kucken.

geht ja scho wieder fast wie bei basti los bei mir 

fehlen bloss noch Frau & kinder <scherz>

cu in my shop Phil


----------



## rider peter (18. September 2002)

hi  wenn wir fahren sollten ,würd ich schon 2 tage sagen .vieleicht  geht ja so nochwas? lift fahren bei regen is schon cool, brauchst dich dan nimmer anstellen e man ! können ja freitags drüber reden ,bei basti's abschied . s lebe geht weiter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2002)

@peter
naja deine bayern haben ja verloren gestern   also hättest es gar nicht anschauen brauchen ...

am geisskopf glaub ich nicht das man lang anstehen muss wenns nicht regnet ...

@phil ...
ich schätz frau und kinder kommen schneller als du denkst  

@wastl...
wirst eh auch arbeiten müssen ... oder mit weibern aus der grundschule zu tun haben


----------



## OLB Andi (19. September 2002)

sersen

@ peter: Geißkopf geht bei mir am So. auf jeden Fall. Sa weis ich noch net. Hängt davon ab wie ich fertig werd

@ all:


Wie schaut´s denn mit Gardasee - Noturlaub vom 03-06. 10.2002 aus. Kleine Verlängerung bis 08.10 wär evtl auch noch möglich. Ich würd des halt kurzfristig vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wenn´s mehr leute werden könnten mir uns auch nen Kleinbus mieten. für 4-Tage kein prob.


----------



## OLB Andi (19. September 2002)

Noch was:

wer hat eigendlich heut den Artikel über Mountainbiken im Fichtelgebirge in der Frankenpost gelesen. Ich glaub da waren mit einigen Sätzen wir gemeint *fg* Des bild über die ganze Seite mal ausgenommen. )


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2002)

wir lesen doch in der oberpfalz keine frankenpost


----------



## rider peter (19. September 2002)

hi  also 2 tage geißkopf sollten schon sein sonst lohnt es sich ja net ! gardasee im oktober geht bei mir net hab jetzt urlaub ! niederlagen gehöhren zum sport  wie siege oder warum fährst du (e man)downhill wennst eh net gewinnst!!!


----------



## rider peter (19. September 2002)

hab heut keine zeitung gelessen , kannst ja die zeitung morgen mitbringen andi .


----------



## lb basti (22. September 2002)

Hallo Jungs,

tja, ich glaub ich weiß noch nicht ganz wie ich mich fühlen soll.
Is irgendwie ein komisches gefühle.

Aber vielen Dank an Euch alle, das Ihr am Feitag alle da wart.
War nicht ganz leicht, aber hats schöner, deutlich schöner gemacht.

LB Basti


----------



## OLB Phil (28. September 2002)

@all

hab grad bei wetter online gekuckt & da hat region zwiesel also die ecke g-kopf morgen traum temp von:

MAX 11 grad & min 1 grad!

net das uns da einschneit im lift & wir da mitm ar*** dran festfrieren 

sollt ma noch ma durch-tel wie wann & ob!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2002)

also jetzt komm du vollweichei ... das wird dich doch nicht aufhalten ... regnen tuts nicht also optimal ...

allerdings sollten wir klären wer alles fährt ... wenn ich selbst fahr komm ich früh nicht nach waldershof da das 30km fürn a.... wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (28. September 2002)

@eman

ok dann fährts du mir aber nich unter 2 bier früh um 10 am g-kopf den dh runter 

denk ma drann du oberchecker wie geil die mag-felgenschleife bei so richtig fetter siffe geht!

kannst ja gern ma probieren morgen


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2002)

) hab doch geschrieben es regnet nicht  also sollts auch mit felgenbremse funzen ...

können gern mal tausen ... weis nur nicht ob das so ne gute idee ist   aber wennst willst  

1 bier könnt funzen .... 2 steh ich kaum noch aufrecht also könnts sehr sehr schwierig werden ... aber die zentrifugalkräfte der reifen sind ja meine freunde ....


----------



## OLB Phil (30. September 2002)

ok ok ging ja ganz gut bis auf meine unterarme die mir fast weggefault sind.

wird wohl nich mehr lang dauern bis ich scheibe fahr 

& mit wetter war ich auch zu pessi aber war ja zum glück net so schlimm.

@jörg wann gibts die pix??? hast ja mindestens ne million geschossen so lang wie das gedauert hat<lol>


----------



## OLB Phil (6. Oktober 2002)

@all OLBs LBs & die es werden wollen

da das wetter ja nich mehr so wirklich top is & auch irgendwie so schnell & vor allem früh dunkel wird,
wird das Miwo´s-Rudelheizen wohl die nächste zeit erst ma ins wasser fallen!

heist aber nich, dass da nix geht!!!

Ruft also trotzdem ma durch & lasst uns so irendwo was machen
zB oder oder was auch immer ihr bock habt.

cu in the store


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2002)

back from the real holey trails .... haben auch nen paar pics mitgebracht

@phil ... kauf dir nen licht dann stört die dunkelheit nimmer


----------



## OLB Andi (7. Oktober 2002)

@ all

Also ich bin natürlich auch wieder da!!!!  Leb sogar noch. War echt subber. Wetter top. Alle Trails in bestztustand. Essen war gewohnt gut & viel. Aber vier Tage sind halt auch schnell rum. Ich glaub aber wir haben das maximale rausgeholt 

Sollten wir´s mal wieder schaffen gemeinsam runterzukommen - was sicher in Zukunft nicht einfacher werden wird - kennen wir jetz noch nen neuen DH nach Liomne (im Moser unter Dalco DH beschrieben). Is bis auf die Auffahrt echt voll gut. 



Weitere Details, Erzählungen und Märchen z.B. vom der bezwingung des 601 mal am abend bei nen Weizen oder sechs.

@ Jörg

Übrigens: North-Shore is megaout - cool is jetz Off-Shore biking  Bilder gibbet später )


Ja! Und noch was! Bikes unter 20kg und 200 mm FW braucht man am Gardasee echt net. Sollte einen schon zu denken geben wenn man mit nen reinrassigen DH-Fully mit einen Kettenblatt (mein des von Markus) so CC-Teppen bergauf überholt. Ohne Shuttlebus freilich.  Ich sag bloß RESPEKT. Bleibt blos die Frage was wir machen würden wenn uns bergab einer mit nen 8.5kg Starrbike überholt  

Also dann bis Miwo evtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider peter (13. Oktober 2002)

hi lb-brüder .  also mittwoch sollte schon was gehn! letzte woche war ich der einzige der die kösse hochgefahrn is. hab nämlich angst so alleine im dunklen wald                                        im ernst wens wetter ok is (oder auch nicht) sollte scho was gehn.war heut noch auf nem oberturm der miau-trail war net ohne , hat einer schmierseife verteilt auf dene wurzl . andre hab ich auch getroffen . andi solltest deine sms schecken .wollte eigentlich bei uns mitfahren , vieleicht nächste woche. andre war von den fox klamotten voll begeistert und den protektoren !!         wird bei phil demnächst vorbeischaun .(umsatz phil so macht man werbung für die multicycles !) das mit nem h -weg is auch geklärt ,hast recht gehabt andi . püttner fährt er erst wenn der giro da is.                                                                                         basti gute besserung                         am mittwoch geht bestimmt ein oder2 oder mehr  cu lb peter


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2002)

oberturm und miautrail ... hehe hab lang gebraucht bis ich geblickt hab was das ist )

war heut auf der koeseine ... sch... wetter und glatt wie glatteis

mittwoch naja ... lampe funzt noch immer nicht ... 2 gemordete Mosfets ... jetzt muss ich zuerst auf nachschub warten .. .hab 4 stück bestellt 

wenn nicht hab ich auch noch nen mirageumbau zum fahren 

mittwoch warst auf der koesseine nachts? hatt da grad den 1. mosfet gemordet und keinen bock mehr


----------



## rider peter (13. Oktober 2002)

das waldtale war net schwer halt ne sonntagstour . phil fehlen die muckies in dene beine seine scheibstopper hat er auch net einbremsen könne . hätten vieleicht den miau-trail fahren solln ,bei andi hats ja gepast mit nem nicoline vor einiger zeit wo die welt noch trocken und warm war


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2002)

naja hat der jörg wohl auf dich abgefärbt? nicht grad leicht zu lesen die sache  
warum erfahr ich eigentlich nichts davon wenn ihr fahrt? hätt mich auf der koeseine fast umgebracht


----------



## OLB Andi (14. Oktober 2002)

@ EMAN

Wollten Dich net von der Kösser abhalten. Selber waren wir leider kontitionell net in der Lage so eine Fetten Berg zu fahren. Restalkohol :-(--- .  Meine Lampe funzt auch noch net. Also weis net obs nächsten Mi was wird. Aber was sind eigendlich Mosfets??? kan man des essen

@ Peter

Adnrè wolltw am Samstag früh um 9.00 fahren!!!!!! Wie soll ich zu so einer Unzeit Bock auf biken haben. Außerdem hab ich den so ca 200 SMS geschickt und da is er auch nie mitgefahren. Aber ein NICOLINE hab ich net!!!


also CU bis Mi.


----------



## rider peter (14. Oktober 2002)

hab auch schon überlegt nach was das mos schmecken soll??? wie kanst du eigentlich über die klippe springen nach 601 e man  auf der kösse   andre hat mir was anderes erzählt andi,habt vieleicht verständigunsprobleme .aber wir kennen ja andre . kleines  geht bestimmt am mittwoch oder ? lebt der basti eigentlich noch und was ist mit wastl  redet doch sonst so viel


----------



## Daniel-N (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo.. wenn ich das so lese wird mir scho wieder ganz anders  hab immernoch n mi trauma  hoffe ich kann bald mal wieder zu euch stossen - dann dürft ihr wieder berliner die über die berge quälen  

@andi/eman fette bilder von eurer 'kleinen tour'

@andi wenn alles klappt bekomme ich meinen rahmen nächsten monat.. kannst ja mal im icq online gehen dann erzähl ich dir alles

so, das wars erstmal
grüße aus preußen (DDR) daniel


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2002)

MOSFET = metal oxide semiconductor field-effect transistor .... alles klar  

@andi ...
wenn deine akku nicht funzt könnt man den akku problemlos erneuern mit ein wenig zerlegearbeit ... auf jedenfall billiger als das ersatzteil ..
kannst dieses alu schweissen was ich dir da geschrieben hab? es behaupten zwar alu das ist zu schlechtes alu aber mein EMann gefühl sagt das hält *gg* wenn nicht hab ich halt den reifen im a....

steh mittwoch auf jedenfall bereit egal ob mit flutlicht oder funzeln und werd auch fahren ... wenn wer mit will soll sich melden )

zu sonntag hätt nicht gedacht das ihr überhaupt fahrt ... sonst hätt ich ja gefragt ob ihr fahrt  so wars als mitteilung gedacht  naja koeseine war sowas von sauglatt ... muss man sich erst wieder dran gewöhnen  ausserdem war ich aufm starrbike unterwegs das macht die sache im nassen nochmal schwieriger ...

will wer zum sicklinefestival am GK?

fährt wer in Schwarzenbach mit? wäre ne aktion für den truck andi wenn ihn keiner gekauft hat


----------



## OLB Andi (15. Oktober 2002)

@ peter

???? Ich nix verstehn - ich Deutscher.  Welche Klippe?? am 601??
oder auf der Kösser??  Und was hat andre damit zu tun?


@ Freaki

Ich meld mich schon mal wieder. Aber die Zeit is halt knapp. Wegen  den rahmen wart ich auf jeden fall mal noch ne weile, weil ich vielleich wirklich selber was schweißen werd.  @ all nehme auch schon bestellungen entgegen Gebote über 4000 könnten evtl berücksichtigt werden. (für Rahmen & Dämpfer mein ich natürlich - net das einer glaubt ich bau was billiges) Jeder Rahmenkäufer kriegt auch noch ne Autogrammkarte von mir dazu.

Also grüße nach drüben ins sozialistische Ausland *fg*

P.S Hab schon ein paar bananen gekauft.

@ Eman

Der Akku würd schon gehen, wenn ich ihn mal laden würd. Bin aber noch net dazugekommen. wegen morgen sag ich noch bescheid - aber net zu früh fahren, sonst schaff ich des zeitlich auf keinen Fall. 
Des alu lässt sich poblemlos schweißen. Aber wer behauptet das des zu schlecht is. sind des Materialwissenschaftler oder beten die blos werdeprospekte wieder. Das ist besseres Alu als es in gemeinen Fahrzeugbau verwendet wird. Und wir bauen da draus 40 Tonner Sattelzüge. Also wirds so ein lumpertes Bike wohl aushalten. 
Geiskopf sicher nicht - waren doch erst dort, was willst den schon wieder da unten
Schwarzenbach/W mal schaun, weis halt jetz beim besten willen net ob ich da Zeit hab. Am Samstag vormittag is immer schlecht. Aber 26 zahl ich auf keinen Fall. Dafür kann ich ja schon fast nach Italien fahren. Ich glaub wohl die wollen keine Teilnehmer haben.

also sers


Hey - hab grad gesehen das des der 300. Beitrag war


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2002)

geisskopf naja ich wär vielleicht runtergefahren wenn das wetter gepasst hätt ... aber so sicher nicht  

morgen naja ... werd höchstenwahrscheinlich mit funzel kommen denn wasserdicht bekomm ich mein flutlicht so schnell eh nicht ... wetter sieht ja nicht grad berauschend aus 
naja so standardzeit bis etwas später würd passen ... also zeitfenster 18:00 - 20:00 - the end


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (15. Oktober 2002)

@ all

morgen wird wohl nix werden. meine lampe is wohl doch mehr im ar*** als ich dachte. hab se nen ganzen tag geladen und hat jetz nur grad mal 20 minuten gebrannt. also richtet euch net nach mir mit´m zeitplan. 

Schwarzenbach wär schon interessant, vorallem weil ich da unter masters starten könnte. Aber wiegesagt Sa, vormittag is mist. Aúßerdem welcher Experte kommt eigendlich auf die Idee ein DH rennen im November stattfinden zu lassen.  Die Startgebühr scheint mir auch etwas zu hoch gegriffen. 26 - die spinnen schon a wengerl. Mit Anreise kost mich des WE da mal locker 100. Ohne Materialschäden mein ich. Aber schaun wir mal wer sonst noch so alles hinfährt.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2002)

das datum ist schon megaschlecht da hast recht ... aber naja wir müssen damit leben ...
bin auf jedenfall dort 
startgebühr ist mit 30 euros normal ...

dein akku ... naja könnt einfach nur eingeschlafen sein ... öfter laden und entladen könnt helfen ... aber 20 minuten sind schon arg kurz ... da hat wohl ne zelle nen knacks ...
wie gesagt die 6 Zellen tauschen müsst funzen ...

mein akku bringt immerhin noch knapp 4 Ah von ursprünglichen 4,5 Ah

das alu kannst das auch an normales Flachalu anschweissen?


----------



## rider peter (15. Oktober 2002)

hi leute  schreibe heute anders das es alle verstehen !                @ andi   das von der klippe springen war auf  e man sein fast  umbringen auf der kösse bezogen ( von der klippe springen= sterben )  andre hat damit nix zutun .                                             @  an alle   das  dh rennen würd ich mir schon anschaun, fahren überlaß ich anderen (e man) wegen morgen : weiß noch net wenn ich aus der arbeit rauskomme aber danach geht schon was @ andi mach was mit phil aus  schreib mir ne sms                          @ e man wenn ich fertig werde morgen bin ich 18.30 am forsthaus


----------



## Daniel-N (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *Jeder Rahmenkäufer kriegt auch noch ne Autogrammkarte von mir dazu.
> 
> Also grüße nach drüben ins sozialistische Ausland *fg*
> ...



Die Karte rechtfertigt natürlich den Preis.. da sind 4000 ja n Schnäppchen.. aba nur wenns in Verbindung mitm Weizen ausgeliefert wird  

Sozialismus gibts hier übrigends net mehr. Dafür haben wir hier aber schwule Bürgermeister  (Sozialdemokrat  )

Hopfen und Malz Gott erhalts


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2002)

da habt ihr warmduscher gestern echt was Lettentaugliches verpasst 
am schluss hats nur noch hunde und katzen geregnet ... konnt nimmer so genau unterscheiden ob das wasser von oben oder von unten kommt  eigentlich nen voller blindflug gestern 
aber es war angenehm warm 

samstag um 1400 besteht die möglichkeit wenns Wetter nicht zu schlimm ist von schönwald aus den Grossen Kornberg zu erklimmen


----------



## OLB Andi (17. Oktober 2002)

@ Freaki

Gut - abgemacht. Sollst noch ein weißbier mit dazubekommen. Ich schick dir dann ne Auftragsbestätigung 

Echt? seit wann is da kein sozialismus mehr. hab ich wohl verpasst. hm... naja is ja auch wurscht. Grüße an Erich.

@ Eman
Was haben wir verpasst wenns eh nur geregnet hat? da wars im Kino wenigsten warm.  Wieso bist du eigendlich so geil drauf ím Regen zu fahren? Und was hat des mit Letten zu tun. Übrigens meine Lampe hat sichs nochmal überlegt. Brennt jetz schon wieder 2 Stunden unter vollleistung. Also könnts demnächst mal was werden mit nen nightride. Was willst den am Kornberg? Wollte eigentlich mal wieder ins höhere Fichtelgebirge. Von Schönwald is des eh ne volle CC-Runde. Außerdem fahr ich überhaupt net wenn´s wetter net a bisserl besser wird. Mir fehlt nämlich in letzter Zeit jegliche motivation um bei den sauwetter überhaupt rauszugehen. 

@ all

weis noch net ob ich morgen bei Phil auftauchen werd. Hab geschäftliche Termine. Wenn ichs schaff komm ich aber schon vorbei.

cu Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *
> 
> @ Eman
> Was haben wir verpasst wenns eh nur geregnet hat? da wars im Kino wenigsten warm.  Wieso bist du eigendlich so geil drauf ím Regen zu fahren? Und was hat des mit Letten zu tun *



jaja ich weis schon .. du verstehst unter letten dich und dein bike in nem warmen Lettenloch zu versenken ok ... müsstest dann aber eigentlich WOLB heissen ... 

ich fand den regen gestern so richtig gut ... ist richtig voll gut da mit musik so voll gegen die natur zu fahren ... gibt fast nichts geileres  ins kino kann jeder gehen ... 

kornberg ... habs nur geschrieben das keiner sagen kann ich hätte nichts gesagt ... der ort deshalb weil da einer mit mir fahren will ... so schlecht find ich den downhill da runter nicht ... musst halt 2-3 mal fahren ...


----------



## OLB Andi (18. Oktober 2002)

@ Eman

Hättest halt gleich gesagt das noch wer mitfahren will. wir haben heut zwar für morgen Kösser ausgemacht aber vielleicht kann man des ja noch ändern. Wobei der Wetterbericht eh dagegen spricht. Übrigens kenn ich schon einige Dinge die geiler sind als bei nacht durch den regen zu fahren. Also wenn´s morgen net allzuschlecht is und die anderen auch wollen können wir uns ja in schönwald treffen. Aber 3-mal fahr ich net den selben hügel. Wer fährt eigendlich noch mit? kennt man den? Oder soll des ganze ein DH-Trainingslager werden. 
also ich schick dir morgen ne sms wenn´s klappt

P.S. wo eigendlich in schönwald??

CU


----------



## Daniel-N (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> [B9
> P.S. wo eigendlich in schönwald??
> 
> CU [/B]



 kommst du auchmal aus deinem arzberg raus  
erst sozialismus und nu weisste ent wo schönwald liegt  

trotzdem  

BTW: wo bleibt meine auftragsbestätigung ich hab durst..
BTW2: mein rahmen kommt in ca 3-4 wochen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *@ Eman
> 
> Hättest halt gleich gesagt das noch wer mitfahren will. wir haben heut zwar für morgen Kösser ausgemacht aber vielleicht kann man des ja noch ändern. Wobei der Wetterbericht eh dagegen spricht. Übrigens kenn ich schon einige Dinge die geiler sind als bei nacht durch den regen zu fahren. Also wenn´s morgen net allzuschlecht is und die anderen auch wollen können wir uns ja in schönwald treffen. Aber 3-mal fahr ich net den selben hügel. Wer fährt eigendlich noch mit? kennt man den? Oder soll des ganze ein DH-Trainingslager werden.
> ...



konnt heut nicht kommen da die lampe nicht fertig geworden ist ... hätt ich nicht ruhig schlafen können wenns mit der testfahrt heut um 21:03 nicht gefunzt hätt   

Schönwald ... naja ich weis wo es auf der karte liegt  müsste autobahnausfahrt rehau oder schönwald sein ... müssen uns aber nicht mit gewalt in schönwald (1400 an der kirche(hoff die sieht man)) treffen ... kornberggipfel irgendwann so gegen 1500 geht auch 
wer das ist ... naja mal schauen ... vorn 170mm hinten 100 mm ) ist immer interessant mal mit einem anderen zu fahren ... musste aber versprechen das wir nicht lachen ... federweg ist pflicht 

wetter hast recht ... wird wohl sch... der andere entscheidet ob wetter passt oder nicht ..
2 mal muss man kornberg schon runter .... mangels alternativen? da der nicht autofahren darf war das die einzige lösung mitm kornberg


----------



## OLB Andi (19. Oktober 2002)

@ fraki / Eman

mega lol . Natürlich weis ich wo schönwald liegt.  bin da wahrscheinlich schon so ca 12müriarden mal durchgefahren. ich hab aber geschrieben "wo  IN schönwald" . aber ich glaub mal die haben 2 kirchen 
Also mal schaun´was die anderen sagen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns. ich werd aber wahrscheinlich dan bis zur Vorsuchhütte fahren. Von dort sind´s höchstens noch 2 Km bis zum kornberggipfel. 

also vielleicht CU

Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2002)

2kirchen ... ui ... dann hab ich nen prob


----------



## OLB Andi (19. Oktober 2002)

@ all

Also morgen um  12.00 am Parkplatz beim Automuseum in Fichtelberg. wird wohl so ne kleine Runde übern Ochsenkopf , warmensteinach, Kreutzstein, Bayreuther Haus zurück nach Fichtelberg werden. Route is aber noch verhandelbar. 
Wenn´s saumäßig regnen sollte wird das ganze gecancelt!!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2002)

oh je ... fichtelberg ok ... automusuem naja mal schauen sind ja schon oft genug vorbeigefahren

naja warmensteinach im nassen ist nicht so prickelnd


----------



## rider peter (19. Oktober 2002)

hi hoffentlich wird das wetter wieder besser , das wir wieder ne große runde fahren können !         sonst kommt man ja net ins schwitzen                                                                            @ andi vergesse deine stützradel net den klapts auch mit dene wurzl      mit nem  letten - auto  fahren war wieder super                                                                                also auf ein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider peter (21. Oktober 2002)

hi  arbeit war heut net sogut mit nem lenkerabdruck an die rippen         aber was uns net umbringt...   mittwoch schaut schlecht aus  wetter wird ******* . werd mir fußball reinziehn auch wens nix bringt ??? am freitag geht bestimmt wieder was (weiden wär net schlecht ) wasser entlastet die knochen ( denk ich ? )


----------



## OLB Andi (21. Oktober 2002)

@ all

Also mein Finger bzw. Mittelhandknochen is wohl definitiv net gebrochen. Tut zwar immer noch weh aber im vergleich zu Sonntag is des schon wieder ganz gut. 
Am Mittwoch wird´s bei mir wohl eh nix werden, weil ich da zum Zahnklemptner muß. Aber mal schaun.

Also des wars schon

Sers

Andi



P.S. @ all Lettenbrüder und solche die`s werden wollen

Das offizielle, internationale Lettenbrüdermaskottchen giebt´s z.Zt. bei Mc-Donalds in jeden Happymeal-Junior-Zaubertüte oder wie des Dind heißt. Aber net irgendeine so Ente rauslassen sondern unbedingt "BILL" verlangen. Danach das Teil mit 2 Kabelbindern auf den lenker "fesseln". Helm aufsetzen nicht vergessen. 
Wenn ich meine Digicam hab giebbet auch  ein Bildl.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2002)

naja ihr warmduscher ... dann werd ich mittwoch meine einzelkämpferausbildung fortsetzen 

bayern verliert eh ..


----------



## rider peter (22. Oktober 2002)

@ e man nur wer verliert war dabei ... nur wer schmerzen hat kennt das gefühl danach ! ist echt geil !!! weißt ja selber           und laß die trails  so wie sie sind  du nachteule .                     @ phil  gute besserung  solltest  tee statt weizen trinken


----------



## OLB Phil (24. Oktober 2002)

@all

Jo bin scho brav am tee trinken & obst essen!
jaaaaa ihr habt richtig gelesen ich ess sogar obst!!!!

hab sogar das rauchen eingestellt!!!

gute besserung auch an den rest!!!!


& don´t forget LETTI RULES


----------



## OLB Andi (24. Oktober 2002)

@ all warmduscher

Was is jetz mit morgen abend thermenwelt??? Wer fährt alles mit? danach wieder Italiener oder Mexicaner? 
Treffen uns morgen bei Phil im Shop 

@ Peter
net weinen!! Es giebt ja noch ne geringe Chance fürs weiterkommen. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt! Und wenn net dann gewinnen wir halt den UEFA-Pokal

sers


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2002)

hehe zum warmen wasser kennst ja meine einstellung ... fahr morgen nachts und dusch vielleicht sehr kalt ... da ich mittwoch am forsthaus stand und die lampe nicht so wollte wie ich


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2002)

und mexicaner wär eh die volle kriegserklärung obwohl ich gar nicht so ganau weis was das ist ... aber kennst mich ja


----------



## OLB Phil (25. Oktober 2002)

@all wasserratten

wird wohl leider nix bei mir mit weiden, da ich immer moch rotznase hab & die doofen taschentücher in der badehose immer so schnell aufweichen!!!

aber kömmer ja noch ma quatschen!

ausserdem is des we eh kacke wegen umbau streichen usw zuhause!


----------



## OLB Andi (26. Oktober 2002)

@ Eman:

Machst du eigendlich auch noch was anderes als biken. Mexicaner kennst net , also gehst erst gar net hin. Thermenwelt is dir zu warm, also gehst lieber biken. Kino is was für Warmduscher, also  nix für dich. Auf die Dauer is des aber doch auch ein bisserl langweilig. Immer und bei jeden Wetter nur biken, biken und ab und zu mal radfahren. Vorallem wennst dann dauernd allein fahren mußt. Naja, aber des mußt selber wissen. Ich hab freilich nix dagegen wenn´st lieber biken gehen tu´st, ich find´s halt blos schade das du dich selber so ausgrenzt. Wir waren übrigens net beim Mexicaner sondern beim Kroaten. Und ne Katze oder sowas hat´s dort auch net gegeben. War sogar alles essbar.
Aber wenn´st des alles net willst mach halt selber mal nen Vorschlag was man um diese Jahreszeit noch so machen könnte - außer biken. wie wär´s mal mit ner Hully-Gully-Drecksauparty bei dir in der Wohnung )). Oder vieleicht einen gepflegten Drogennachmittag oder was weis ich.
Also nochmal: des is jetz wirklich net bös gmeint

@ all
Wie isses  morgen nachmittag mit ner kleinen Kösserrunde. Wenn´s wetter net allzu schlecht is mein ich. würd sagen so um 13.00 Forsthaus (Winterzeit nicht vergessen)

@ all 2

Wie versprochen giebts noc ein Pic von Letti :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2002)

so hatte gestern ne sehr kalte dusche ... aufm hinweg gings noch so ... später hatte die ganze sache schon ne art weltuntergangsstimmung ... wasser überall ... h-weg war ein bach ... püttnerfels auch ... eigentlich war jeder weg mit wasser bedeckt ...
aber war geil ... sowas ... allein gegen die natur motiviert mich voll


----------



## OLB Andi (26. Oktober 2002)

@ Eman


Du bist krank! Mehr sag I net


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2002)

hab zur gleichen zeit geschrieben ...

also antwort 

naja gestern bin ich bis 21:00 gefahren ... beim mexikaner wär ich wohl hochkannt rausgeflogen 
naja ich bin halt von grund auf eher individualist und wär der mann für allein durch sibirien oder so ähnlich  gestern naja hatt das bike dabei ... also musst ich fahren ... 
denk halt praktisch und naja nach hause fahren dann nochmal nach mak und dann auch noch geld fürs essen zahlen ... augen zu drück 
geht echt nicht gegen euch ... hatt halt in letzter zeit nicht gepasst und hab ja auch nichts dagegen wenn euch das wetter nicht so ganz gefällt ... kann ich sogar verstehen 

morgen ist windstärke 11 angesagt ...


----------



## OLB Andi (26. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab ja xagt das mir des eigendlich egal is. also brauchst dich net entschuldigen oder rechtfertigen. 
aber was is jetz mit den drogennachmittag bei dir? morgen? 

FFBX
OLB Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2002)

hehe ... dann flieg ich hochkannt raus hier  also lieber nicht ... will bei den orkanen jetzt nicht ohne dach übern kopf sein


----------



## Daniel-N (26. Oktober 2002)

hehe bei uns war heut schlammschlacht angesagt.. und des beste is: ich hab hochgeschoben und bin runtergefahren 

@ andi    hab leider keins mehr bekommen, in berlin is sowas schnell weg.. naja ich warte auf die lenker quitsch tiere  

@ eman krass.. du bist irre  

grüße vom außenposten berlin @all lettenbrueder


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Oktober 2002)

Man was hat ihr mit dem Trail in Waldershof gemacht
Warum habt ihr den schönen Hang in dem man nach dem nortshore reinspringt aufgeschüttet.
Nachdem ich das Video gesehen hab(chickenways) hab ich jeden Tag trainiert um den Northshore zu springen(den kleinen wohlgemerkt)und gestern wäre es soweit gewehsen aber nein alles im Arsch
Ich bring mich um!
P.s.:das mein ich ernst und ähm macht ihr noch sowas wie dieses Rudelbiken oder wie auch immer das heißt.
Ciao Richie


----------



## OLB Andi (27. Oktober 2002)

@ köRner

Des mit den Northshore in waldershof haben net wir sondern die stadt waldershof gemacht. frag mal eman, der hat beim ersten mal die hügel übersehen und is dann relativ unsanft gelandet )

Aber wir geben net auf und werden nächstes Jahr unsere Trails halt versetzten.

Momentan treffen wir uns relativ unregelmäßig zum biken. Aber kannst gern mal mitfahren. Termine oder so werden meißtens hier im Forum bekanntgegeben. 


Und net umbringen!!

Sers Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

ja wär ne relative sehr harte landung 

naja heut setz nichtmal ich mich aufs bike  wann hats das letzte mal soviel geregnet?

naja kann nur besser werden

@andi ... könnst mal das wie werde ich LB tippen ... wetter ist ja optimal  oder mir vorlesen was ich tippen soll *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Oktober 2002)

@ andi
Achso das hab ich garnicht gewusst
Ich hätt gedacht das das Grundstück dahinten irgendwie euch gehört oder das ihr komplett für die Strecke dahinten verantwortlich seit.
@ eman wie hoch war der Drop den ganz genau(der kleine)
Und von wegen wie werde ich Lettenbruder..so wie ich das sehe wollt ihr doch garkeine neuen Mitglieder, oder?
ach ja fahrt ihr eigentlich immer nur im Wald oder macht ihr mal ne Streetsession oder so?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

ca nen meter tiefenunterschied dürft das gewesen sein ... war supersoft zum landen

ja eigentlich schon eher nur waldeinsatz 

neue mitglieder sind no prob denk ich??


----------



## OLB Phil (27. Oktober 2002)

@freaki

ich hab noch nen ersatzletti & kann auch gern ma kucken ob ich hier noch einen krieg & würd ihn dir dann in die post packen
Mit helm versteht sich, das nix passiert unterwegs <lol> 

@all
so bin erst ma stück weit fertig in der wohnung & mi kommt der boden für die ersten 2 zimmer.
also noch mind. 2-3wo "baustelle"


@all

wie schauts eigentlich mit chilli-abend-fress-orgie aus???
last uns was ausmachen!! hätt ma wieder bock drauf.
(hab das ganze ja scho ma mit andi gecheckt & wwar echt gut!!!!)

denk ma wir brauchen bei 6 personen so circa 2400g fleisch & 3 dosen bohnen & nen sack gewürz 

lasst uns das ma ins auge fassen für next week.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

@phil ...

wo bist denn hingezogen? eigene 4 wände?


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Oktober 2002)

1m naja das hätt ich schon noch geschafft aber is ja jetz eh gegessen.
Ich würds auch nich schlecht finden wenn ich lb werden würde, aber ich denke das man so was im kleinen Kreis halten sollte, sonst hätte das ja auch nix mehr mit Bruderschaft zu tun, oder?
zu Thema nur Waldeinsatz
bergauf könnt ich glaub ich schon mithalten(bin ja mal cc gefahrn ) aber im Downhill speziell bin ich die volle Niete mit meim Hardtail!
Ich mein bloss Street, weil das mim Wastl schon immer lustig is, aber bei dem sch.. Wetter sowieso net.


----------



## rider peter (27. Oktober 2002)

hi das der e man heut net gefahrn is kan ich  net verstehn                                                                          @ an alle können nächste woche vieleicht mit 2 beine ( ohne 2 räder) auf die kösse gehn . soll auch net schlecht sein könn dan auch 2bis 3    mehr  saufen ohne das einer nen abflug macht !       bis  auf andi  der fährt auch noch nach ner alk vergiftung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider peter (27. Oktober 2002)

@ phil   orgie wär net schlecht  aber müssen wir unbedingt fressen ? komst ja jetze schon fast nimmer in deine fox hose rein     des wetter wird nächste woche bestimmt wieder besser   können ja in die fichtelberge fahrn , die rippen sind dan auch wieder einsatzbereit bei mir (die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt) hab mein bike so schön saubergemacht heut kan net lange so stehen bleiben würd sonst krank!    die gustav geht net in den rahmen rein hinten aber würd schon gehn am  rocky mountain rm7


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

@peter ... das was auf der rechten bildseite zu sehen ist ist aufm rocky dann pflicht


----------



## rider peter (27. Oktober 2002)

@ e man dazu brauche ich das rocky net  das mach ich mit dem gary fisher ( wen ich keinen bock auf arbeiten hab )


----------



## OLB Andi (27. Oktober 2002)

@ all

Hey.... Ihr habt ja fleißig was getippt heut.  War ne weile beschäftigt das alles zu lesen. 

Also ICH war heut biken!! Hat zwar saumäßig geregnet aber wenigstens wars hell dazu. Kalt wars irgendwie auch net. Mir is halt nix besseres für heut nachmittag eingefallen - wenn Eman schon die Drogenparty gecancelt hat. Bin aber blos so 20Km um Arzberg gefahren, mußte dabei zweimal das Hochwasser queren und wär auf den Trail an der Grenze entlang fast im Schlamm versunken. also nix besonderes. Danach musste ich erstmal alles wieder sauberkriegen. war ein ganzes stück arbeit.

@ Phil 
wegen Chilli -  von mir aus fast jederzeit. 

@ Peter
siehe @ Phil

@ köRner
Mir sind immer für neue Mitglieder offen. (Übrigens auch für welche ohne Glied )  ). Wiegsagt regelmäßig geht halt im moment net viel wegen des Wetters. Aber ich werd versuchen die Termine net ganz so kurzfristig hier im Forum bekanntzugeben. Richtig is auch das wir wohl hauptsächlich im Wald unterwegs sind, aber so schlecht is des auch wieder net. LB Jörg fährt ja auch so ein Hardtail. Und die beiden Elchshore-Trails auf der kösser kann man damit auch gut fahren. siehe Jörg. Außerdem fahren wir keine Rennen. Weder bergauf noch bergab. Also man sieht sich. 

by the way:
was is eigendlich mit LB Wastl los. is der wirklich so überanstrengt mit seinen Job bei CUBE? Lebt der überhaupt noch? 

@ Eman 

wennst glück hast tipp ich heut noch des "wie werd ich Lettenbruder" Zeug. Schicks dir dann per mail.
Ich kann gar net glauben das du heut net gefahren bist - bist du etwa krank? Oder hast du die ganzen Drogen für heut nachmittag alleine geraucht? also viel spaß auf den Trip



Also sersen frau boggensagg


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

@andi
also hehe .. sprachlos .. und soll verrückt sein und du steigst heut aufs bike ... ist noch um einiges kranker als ich am freitag

ich kann das nur nachts bei so nem sauwetter

also heut hätt ich schon drogen gebraucht um aufs bike zu steigen ... ausserdem hab ich nächste woche ja ferien und hatts nicht so unbedingt nötig heut 

chilli naja hab probs mit den bohnen ... aber naja ... warum grad chilli... 

@körner ... würd sagen du müsstest halt mal schauen zum silberhaus oder so zu kommen am sonntag wennst mal mitfahren willst ... schliess dich halt mal mit wastl kurz ... der lässt sich dann vielleicht auch mal wieder sehen ...
von meiner seite auch kein prob mal wieder alles streetmässig niederzudroppen   
kemnath liegt halt nicht grad direkt in der richtung wo wir vorbeikommen würden um dich mitzunehmen ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Oktober 2002)

@ Andi
Was soll das den heißen "ohne Glied"
Kettenglied?
Hey ich bin kein Weib
Achso weil ich erst 14 bin
Ich find das überhaupt net lustig

Und vergleich mich net mit Jörg zwischen uns sind meilen unterschied in sachen Fahrtechnik.
Ich war vor kurzem mim Wastl streeten und das an einem Sonntag, weil er glaub ich wirklich voll den Stress mit der Arbeit hat.
Beim kik hat er ja glaub ich auch noch angefangen.
Kein Wunder das der soviel arbeiten muss, hat sich ja erst vor kurzem ne Sherman für ca.1000 gekauft und ein Flying circus und ne neue Kettenführung und das stabilste Schloss überhaubt in Handschellenform
naja vielleicht ist das Schloss auch für was anderes gedacht
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Oktober 2002)

ach und ich will mein Fahrkönnen in Sachen Downhill nicht auf mein Hardtail schieben.

und bitte besucht mal den Stell-dich-vor Thread von mir
Mit einer Tiefergreifenden Geschichte, wie ich vom cc-racer zum Streeter wurde.
ich sollt ein buch darüber schreiben


----------



## OLB Wastl (27. Oktober 2002)

Also erstmal ich lebe noch!

Ausserdem bin ich etz auf lb zurückgestuft worden naja is ja egal! Also biken geht demnächst schon wieder weil Fully is wieder fit mim Grossmann schieb ich etz allse berauf hab kein Bock mim Deppengolf gehtz aber noch war die Woch mal nachts in Nagel so kanpp 18 Km Scheissregen Biken geht bei mir immer nur Kurz nach der Arbeit oder abends bei mir im Wald oder Street aber wenns etz net bald zum Regnen aufhört fang ich zum Pingpong spielen an! Ausserdem was bei uns regnet schneits in die Alpen bin ja ba Freitag aufm Gletscher zum Boarden Saisonopening! Naja das Flyingcircus wird ja demnächst mal fertig glaub ich zumindest!
@ Körner wasn Kik?
  HAB DOCH MOMENTAN KEIN Babe für dass ich das Schloss verwenden könnte ausserdem sind Kinder arme so dünn!

 CYa

             (O)Lb Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

zurückgestuft worden? was hast denn angestellt?


----------



## BikestationBS (27. Oktober 2002)

@ EMan
Hast lust mal wieder zu biken wenn der Sturm und die Regenfront vorbei ist. Diesmal würde ich mitm Zug fahren und so könnten wir uns auch weiter im Süden treffen. wie wärs damit???
mfg
Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

no prob ...
wennst nach MAK kommen kannst ... hab ja nächste woche auch ferien ... besser wär wahrscheinlich allerheiligen? weil da auch noch die arbeiter vielleicht mitfahren könnten  oder halt samstag oder sonntag egal ... wannst halt irgendwann mal zeit hast und willst bin für fast alles offen
nächsten sonntag eher schlecht da ich da aufm döbraberg will


----------



## BikestationBS (27. Oktober 2002)

Sorry was heißt MAK (dumm schau) Allerheiligen wäre gut und Döbraberg am So würde ich mich auch anschließen, wenns geht


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

naja vor deiner und meiner zeit gabs das glaub ich mal als nummernschild  Marktredwitz


----------



## BikestationBS (27. Oktober 2002)

Okay machen wir morgen noch aus??
Muss jetzt fernseh schauen (auf Rtl kommt so ne Köomödie mal schauen wie die so is) 
Also bis morgen


----------



## OLB Andi (27. Oktober 2002)

@ köRner

Des "ohne Glied" soll heißen das auch Frauen bei uns willkommen wären. Außer Jörg haben wir da ja leider noch keine.
Hat aber nix mit dir persöhnlich oder deinen Alter zu tun. Sorry wenn´st es so aufgefasst hast.

Du bist erst 14? Könnt ich ja dein Vater sein. Macht aber nix - Wastel ist ja höchstens 12 

also nix für ungut


@ suicidebuker

ändere mal deinen Namen. kan ja keiner tippen. hab mir fast die finger verknotet ;-) 
Aber nächstes WE is schon gut. Mak kennst jetz auch.  wenn es wetter net allzuschlecht is können wir gern was machen.

@ Eman des rennen is fei erst in zwei wochen - net nächstes WE


sers OLB Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

klar aber strecke kann man da sehen


----------



## OLB Wastl (27. Oktober 2002)

Maann Andi Wastel ohne e ich bin doch nicht der Hund vom Moik Achja und es mit dem 12 ich weiss ja nicht ich dacht eigentlich ich bin etz erwachsen weil ich nicht mehr mit Frauen spiel!

     
und Vodka Bull bis zum Kotzen
CYa drunk on the dancefloor

             CYA
                   Wastl


----------



## OLB Andi (27. Oktober 2002)

@ Wastl

sorry, des wollt ich den Hund vom Moik auch net antun. 

aber sagmal wer hat dich eigendlich degradiert? was hast denn verbrochen?


----------



## OLB Wastl (27. Oktober 2002)

Du hast mich degradiert Hast im letzten beitrag das O vergessen aber macht nix im Herzen bin ich noch Olb war ja Freitag im Dreck spielen musst aber dann da Fahrrad rausziehen so tief wars! Bääh es regnet nicht mehr aber es windet ein Bisschen! So ne ********

          CYA
                  Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2002)

einmal olb ... immer olb ... würd ich mal sagen solangst nicht auf die idee kommst xc ist sowas zu fahren


----------



## OLB Phil (28. Oktober 2002)

@eman

nee bei mein dad die bude daheim!!!
wenn ich ne eigene wohnung will, muss ich mich doch nach was grösser umkucken, wenn ich dann mit andi & evtl peter ne wg auf mach   

@all

ääähhh keine ahnung! ach ja.
auf kösser latschen fand ich net schlecht,
kammer ja dann chilli essen, dann legen sich die kalorien net so auf die tallie*gg*

also bis denn & RENOVIEREN SUCKS

@andi Sach ma wolltst du net auch ma weißen


----------



## BikestationBS (28. Oktober 2002)

Name will ich ja ändern aber geht irgenwie net. EMAn hat gesagt ich sollte dem Administrator mal ne mail schreiben. Aber wer ist der Administrator???
Ach ja macht mal vorschläge zu nem neuen Name, mir fällt nix gecsheites ein.
Ist euch WE oder Allerheiligen lieber mitm biken???
CU
@ Phil ans all

Letti Rules 

   

Manu


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Oktober 2002)

@ Andi
Da bin ich ja mal froh das du nicht mein Vater bist..
Sonst würde mein Vater ja besser biken als ich 
Das wäre irgendwie ********, mein Vater kann ja nich ma nen Bunnyhop mit klickies
@ Wastl
Die dünnen arme musst du einfach mit Styropor oder so umwickeln und dann die handschellen draufsetzen..das mach ich auch immer
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA        
und hast du nicht wo wir dann nach Neusorg mim cdoof gefahrn sin gesagt dass du irgendwie beim kik angefangen hast?
oder darf das keiner wissen?
sagt mir bitte bescheid wenn ihr das naächste mal Streetet oder sonst was!


----------



## OLB Wastl (28. Oktober 2002)

Njaa also Kik kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern? Wtha the F!U!C!K
Naja egal Kösser laufen is ne gute Idee solang ich mein Bike mit raufschieb ich lauf doch da net runter igitt Ich bin doch nicht erwachsen wobei sich das mit meinen letzten beitrag irgendwie beisst aber dann bin ich doch lieber kindisch! Streeten hmm also wenn ich heimkomm is dunkel und Wetter is mir momentan doch zu schlecht bevor ich dank Magura in ne Hauswand etc ras!

@selbstmordirgendwas
Hast kein Spitznamen oder such dir irgendwas was mit dir zu tun hat aber net solllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg is!

       Ich geh heut biken egal obs regnetz oder windet ich hlats net aus!!!!!!!!!11

               CYA
                     In the rain(forest)

                             OLB Wastl


----------



## OLB Phil (28. Oktober 2002)

Und frierts dir auch den kasper ab,
bergab durchrocken wir den mud!

Aua des tut ja scho fast weh 

@uneintippbar   steht doch immer der admin zu jedem bereich da! funk da ma irgend einen an.
nen dich doch ganz einfach Brille, nachdem du durch selbige letztes ma nix gesehen hast & trotzdem echt respektabel gefahren bist.

@all   gibts scho pläne zwecks abendgestaltung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2002)

@suicidebuker ...
der hier ist der admin http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=1

freitag samstag ... egal ... wetter sieht gleich sch... aus ... aber scheint schon einigermassen zu werden ... würd schneeberg ochsenkopf vorschlagen ... protektoren nicht vergessen  
weis nicht ob am freitag wer in den friedhof muss 

@körner .. auf der site kannst jetzt finden was du tun müsstest um LB zu werden vielleicht  

morgen wer bock nachts zu fahren? mittwoch wird sch.. wetter ...


----------



## Daniel-N (28. Oktober 2002)

@phill des wärs =) hier sind die dinger wegen den vielen kleinen unwürdigen kindern so schnell vergriffenund die haben schon wieder diese neue auflage oda so.. jedenfalls hat mich der türke  nur dumm angeschaut als ich nach bill gefragt habe...  

@köRner die nehmen sogar preußen..   aba nachdem was der eman mir heut gesagt hat werd ich wohl keiner einreise genehmigung mehr bekommen.. also nix mit gemeinsam bananen essen andi  

grüßt mir die letten.. daniel!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2002)

@all LBs...
jetzt wo der thread hier so explodiert...
was haltet ihr davon auf unserer page nen forum zu machen? so ähnlich wie die von dual-slalom.de ...
müssten wir nicht alles hier reinschreiben

@freaki ...
kannst ja dem suicidebuker hier kurz was zum schwierigkeitsgrad der ochsenkopf schneeberg runde reinschreiben


----------



## rider peter (28. Oktober 2002)

hi hab i ja glück gehabt das ich net fahren konnt wegen dene rippe ! sonst würd ich noch als weichei dastehen                   vor freitag geht mit nem bike nix ,die schmerzen lassen aber langsam nach !     abend geht schon was müßt halt bescheidgeben .


----------



## Daniel-N (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> [[email protected] ...
> kannst ja dem suicidebuker hier kurz was zum schwierigkeitsgrad der ochsenkopf schneeberg runde reinschreiben  [/B]



hmm des hoch lass ich hier mal außen vor...  kennt ja nu jeder meine einstellung..  just relax! runter hats mich die ersten 5min geschockt..war ja nix gewöhnt.. vorher nur stadt aber dann      ich hab nur noch gegrinst.. und machs immernoch...  schwer wars im rückblick nicht unbedingt, die steine erschweren doch schon einiges.. heisst aber net das es zu schwer oder zu einfach ist! aber war erstmal ne ganz schöne umstellung für mich. letzt endlich bin ich bei euch ja erst aufm dh tripp gekommen


----------



## BikestationBS (29. Oktober 2002)

@ Phil 
Habe derm Administrator ne Mail gecshrieben ob der mich Brille nennen kann. 
@all
Naja ich glaube am WE ist es Zeit zu sterben wenn schon EMAn sagt ich soll Protektoren anziehen (habe noch keinen Fullface
Helm) Aua!!!
@freaki 
Mich haben sie auch schon mit dem DH-Virus infiziert und ich glaube für mich ist der ein Freifahrschein ins Krankenhaus!!   
Wann wollen wir den am WE dann machen und wo muss ich eigentlich in MAK hin????
Mfg
Manu


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Oktober 2002)

@freaki
aber auch nur Preußen die gut fahren können

@eman
ja genau machn forum auf lettenbrueder.com
und einen Thread für möchtegern-lettenbrueder


hat jemand bock(und zeit )am Wochenende zu streeten?
mir is egal wo hauptsache ein gleichaltriger fährt mit(also der Wastl) den vor den anderen Lettenbrueder fürchte ich mich irgendwie,
(die studieren alle und sind um die 27) schrecklich


           

guten durst


----------



## Daniel-N (29. Oktober 2002)

@körner ach was.. ich bin net gut.. 

würd gern bei euch "streeten" die treppen am parkhaus in mak oda wastl's garagendach


----------



## rider peter (29. Oktober 2002)

@ KöRner wieso hast du angst vor uns  wir beißen doch bloß ,lockern teile am bike(net am eigenen!!!) stoßen leut von der kante halt alles was spass macht                                   studiert hat auch keiner auser phil und wastl( haben es wenigstens versucht ,ohne erfolg ) und wegen des alters braust dir keine sorgen machen sind noch älter   sehen aber seltenst alt aus    im grunde sind wir doch kleine kinder bis auf wastl der ist jetzt ja groß wie er sagt                      aber bissel angst hat noch keinen geschadet


----------



## rider peter (29. Oktober 2002)

@ KöRner streeten gehn wir bloß bei schlechten wetter( net so schlecht wie zuletzt ,da fahren bloß die verrückten  ...  bin auch ab und zu verrückt  aber ganz ganz selten !!!) aber die neusorger lb's sind öfter auf dene künstliche stene unterwegs (die drücken sich bloß vor dene berge  ) solltest aber da nachfragen     bier dürfe du scho trinke ode noch nich ? wir saufe nämli net schlechte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Oktober 2002)

wahrscheinlich habt ihr das alles mit dem 27 jahre alt und studieren nicht verstánden!
aba egal

@freaki
ich fahr am freitag nach Jena
kannst ja auch kommen, dann hat jeder den halben Weg!
Wie hoch bistn schon gedropt..nur so als orientierungsmaß
2,50(c)m?

@rider peter
naja eigentlich darf ich noch nicht (vordemgesetz) aber ich fahr ja auch ohne licht also trink ich trotzdem bier


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2002)

@körner ...

nana so alt sind wir(ich) nun auch wieder nicht ....

@suicide ... bahnhof ...


----------



## OLB Andi (29. Oktober 2002)

wart ja ganz schöb fleißig. Auf eden beitrag was antworten is da net drinn. also nur soviel:

am Wochenende (Fr. Sa. So.) is mir eigendlich relativ egal blos net mitten in der nacht (also vor 10:00 uhr) und net unbedingt Sa. früh. Schneeberg - Ochsenkopf is auch recht. Blos is dann Mak. schlecht. Oder wir treffen uns in Mak und fahren dann gemeinsam irgendwie zum Silberhaus (evtl mit´m truck). Also macht´s irgenwas aus.

@ OLB Wastl

sorry, degradieren wollt ich dich net 

@ Eman

Der Text kommt super auf der page. vorallem des mit den zwischenausstieg ;-)  aber der HLB fehlt noch oder funzt der blos bei mir net? 

@ all, auch alle LB-anwärter

giebt demnächst T-shirtz und so,  sobald ich genauere Preise hab mehr!!!


wo is eigendlich LB Basti. Ham se dir die Tippe geklaut? warum schreibst du nix mehr oder gehörst zu zu den was weis ich wieviel prozent analphabeten? Oder hast schon wieder soviel Stress.


so jetz reicht´s. Ich schütt mir jetz noch ein Weizen ins Gesicht. also sersen. Wenn morgen was geht (per velo oder per pedes - wie der lateiner sagt) medet´s euch halt.


ja, noch was: @ köRner: 

Wer studiert hier? keiner mehr. außer vieleicht Eman irgendwann mal. vieleicht. und 27 bin ich leider auch schon 3 jahre nimmer. 

so jetz langts aber wirklich

FFBX  OLB Andi


----------



## Daniel-N (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *wahrscheinlich habt ihr das alles mit dem 27 jahre alt und studieren nicht verstánden!
> aba egal
> 
> ...



jena lol.. never.. och fahr doch net in osten   wie hoch k.a.? ich glaub 2m oda sowat auf die strasse, muss aber net sein tut nur unnötig weh.. lieber im wald gescheit mit landung 

@Lb's Achso.. wie komm ich eigentlich in Fränkischen NPD! Emailverteiler?!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2002)

ja ist noch nen knoten drin ... hier kannst es sehen ... ändere es wenn ich das ftp prog wieder am laufen hab
http://www.lettenbrueder.com/lettenbrueder/WieHlb.htm

suicidebuker kommt eh in mak an ... und wir wissen ja wie schwierig es ist mit bike von da aus zum silberhaus zu kommen ... müssmer halt schauen wie wir das machen ... kannst ja du das bike mitnehmen und wennst phil vielleicht nicht dabei hast den biker auch 

morgen naja soll regnen ... aber bin immer bereit 

ich stell morgen mal die designs von den schirts rein oder hatt ich das schon?

@freaki ..
was ist aus deinen teamkleidungsplänen geworden??


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freaki _
> *
> 
> @Lb's Achso.. wie komm ich eigentlich in Fränkischen NPD! Emailverteiler?!   *



hä?? ich wüsste einige für die das passen würde   aber von dir hätt ich das nicht erwartet


----------



## Daniel-N (29. Oktober 2002)

geh mal im icq online =) denn erklär ich..


----------



## Daniel-N (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *
> 
> hä?? ich wüsste einige für die das passen würde   aber von dir hätt ich das nicht erwartet  *



jo die haben mich so mit "Kamerad" angeschrieben..  wer von euch hat mich da reingesetzt


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

bin doch schon den ganzen tag online ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (30. Oktober 2002)

Also ich heiße jetzt Brille (nach Phil) Danke nochmal
wegen MAK:
Wann solle ich so ungefähr ankommen???
Wie wäre es euch recht und am welchen Tag?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

hinten ... gegenvorschläge immer willkommen ...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

noch nen beispiel ...


----------



## BikestationBS (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich finds super


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Oktober 2002)

@ eman
also die farbe vom Pullover find ich besser als die vom T-shirt
des schwarz(vom tshirt) schaut so fusseln kommt nur heraus
ansonsten ober cool auch das motiv


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *@ eman
> 
> des schwarz(vom tshirt) schaut so fusseln kommt nur heraus
> *



hehe erklär mal den satz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Oktober 2002)

also naja 
ganz schwarze bekleidungsstücke
ziehen fusseln doch so an
wenn ich mich zum beispiel auf einem Teppich welze(einfach so ohne grund )
dann bleiben die fusseln immer hängen kennste das nicht?

außerdem Weiß is besser da sieht man den Dreck besser
das ist für einen lettenbruder doch sinnvoller oder?

ich werde mich bald umbennen in 
mlb richie
(möchtegern lettenbruder Richie)


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

naja der unterschied zwischen den zwei bildern ist vorallem das das unter nen realtity pic ist mit falten und das obere naja künstlich 

aber hast schon recht.. dunkelblau gelbes motiv wär ne möglichkeit ...
als t-shirt vielleicht  dunkelgrün / weisses oder gelbes Motiv motiv

schwarz ist immer so standardmässig ...

gut würd vielleicht auch rot / weisses motiv kommen


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

übrigens ist es auch nem mlb gestattet eins zu kaufen


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Oktober 2002)

hey eman
ich mein das fei ernst mit dem lb
außerdem braucht ihr doch nachwuchs
und das mit dem 27 und student(da gabs doch neulich nen Kindervergewaltiger)deswegen!

ach ja nimm entweder lilablassblau/sandfarben
oder weiß/weiß

         

wieviel kostet denn der Spaß


  

servus mlb Richie


----------



## BikestationBS (30. Oktober 2002)

@ Eman
Wegen WE
Ist des Der DH am Ochsenkopf, der neben der Gipfelsation anfängt und so unter und neben der Seilbahn entlagführt??
den bin ich nämlich schon mal hochgefahren oder besser hochgeschoben. Der ist hammer eine einzige Steinwüste!
Mfg
Manu


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

am ochsenkopf gibts 4 Dhs ... alle 4 sind geil zu fahren ...

richtung bischofsgrün gibts einen der unter der seilbahn anfängt ... geht dann aber zunächst in den wald auf ner steinpiste und kommt dann wieder unter der seilbahn raus und dann fährst unter der seilbahn ... dann eher ne highspeedaugenzudrückpassage weiter dann den magaretensteig runter und weinen da man nun ganz schön weit unten ist auf der falschen seite des berges 

werden aber wennst da bist den 5 Sterne Dh nach Fleckel nehmen 

könntest dir mal icq zulegen ...

@körner ... ach du meinst das ernst? dann wirst aber um ne geländeausfahrt nicht rumkommen


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Oktober 2002)

ich hab nie gesagt das ich net gerne gelände fahr!
ich finds sogar geil
aber mit den letten ist das wegen dh schon gefährlich
hab ja keine Protektoren!(und kein fullface     )
ich würde eine schmutzige( vom mir aus sehr dreckige) light-freeride-tour vorschlagen.

mlb richie
wieviel kostet des shirt und so den?
gibts des auch in kindergrößen


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

was es kostet ist noch nicht raus ...


hmm lightfreeridetour? hmm ... wenn man langsamer fährt ist alles halb so wild ... bin das erste mal bei den lbs auch ohne protektoren und so zeugs mitgefahren (5 Sterne DH damals) ... no prob ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Oktober 2002)

ich mein halt nich so über nasse wurzeln donner sondern mehr
leichte sprünge ins weiche unterholz und in tannenzapfen und so halt.
also voll lustig und  locker

würd mich schon freun wenn wir mal fahrn würden, egal was danach is..........
ciao
mlb Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

@brille ... 
würd mal freitag vorschlagen ... ist das wetter fast opti ... samstag wirds schlechter ... wennst so kurz vor 11 in mak bist ist ok 

@körner ... haut sicher mal hin mit ner runde ... müss mer halt mal schauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Oktober 2002)

yo no prob

aber wenn schon dann mitn paar leuten mehr

fahrt ihr auch im Winter?
macht immer ne riesen gaudi


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2002)

winter klar ... immer ... zumindest ich  ochsenkopfskipiste kommt gut im Winter 

hier die noch nicht ganz so klare vorderseite ... hab ich heut früh vergessen ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Oktober 2002)

@ eman
ich mein nur winter weil viele angst um ihre schönen bikes haben(wegen salz und so)
aber ich glaub(und hoff) das ihr nich auch noch diese einstellung habt.
nervt nämlich diese rumgesülze jeden winter!

wegen tshirt
also das logo würde ich vorne drauf machen und darunter lettenbruder schreiben

hinten würde ich des freeride in the.... und darunter die hpadresse drucken

is nurn vorschlag

wann willstn mal fahrn
wochenende?

meine zähe is zwar blau( von meinem neuen trick: manual to shoeless)
aber das is morgen vielleicht schon wieda ok!

ciao
mlb richie


----------



## BikestationBS (31. Oktober 2002)

@ EMAn
Ok ich bin morgen dann um 10.58 bei euch in MAK. Treffen wir und dann vorn Bahnhof??
Ach ja was ich noch fragen wollte fahren wir von MAK aus aufm Ochsenkopf???
P.S. Das T-Shirt wie es KöRner vorgeschlagen hätte wäre super.

Ach ja wo krieg ich den IRC her und wie funktioiniertn des??

Manu


----------



## OLB Phil (31. Oktober 2002)

@all

erst ma denk ich sollt ma sich wegen entgültigem druck ma PERSÖNLICH zusammenhocken & besperechen, da sonst wieder alle super aneinander vorbeischreiben & sich hinterher jemand grundlos angepisst fühlt.

ich finds so suppi wie eman es gemacht hat *respect*
fetten danke für die arbeit die du dir machst an dieser stelle!

geb dir ma nen wodka-xenofit drauf aus<lol>

@all2

an diesem SA is bei andi in a-berg ne chilli party geplant.
wurde gestern mit den O/LBs Andi, Peter Jörg & misch beschlossen.

andi hat netterweise seine behausung zur verfügung gestellt.
start is ca.20.00 vorbereitungen ca ab 18.00

bitte schnellstmöglich bescheid geben wer wann kommt & mag und da pennt & noch mit aufräumt.

wegen platz menge usw.

cu Phil

PS Fr. bin ich net im laden!!!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2002)

T-shirt ... naja noch ist es veränderbar ... das logo hinten kommt halt gut ... hab da schon nen weisses testshirt mit dem logo hinten gemacht ... das design vorn im moment gefällt mir ja auch nicht so ganz ... 
hehe von MAK zum ochsenkopf ist schon ne aufgabe ... und mindestens 2 berge im weg .... fahren per motorkraft wahrscheinlich bis zum silberhaus an den fuss des Schneebergs 

@brille ...ok ...

www.icq.com ... ich denk mal in deinem alter versteht man schon noch was man da tun muss


----------



## BikestationBS (31. Oktober 2002)

@ all 
wer fährtn am Freitag dann alles mit???
und welchen Namen habtn und in welchem Room seitn ihr??
Mfg
Manu


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Oktober 2002)

äh ich würd vielleicht auch mitfahrn, aber da müsst ihr halt a bissele rücksicht nehmen weil ich halt im dh net so gut bin!!

also wenn keiner was dagegen hat würd ich dann auch morgen zum bahnhof kommen
dann fahr ich eben net nach Jena 
ich schreib noch ma wegen zug und so


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2002)

no prob körner ... wollt dich nur nicht von Jena abhalten sonst hätt ich dich schon gefragt 

brauchst dir echt nichts denken ... nehmen rücksicht auf den langsamsten bergauf und auch auf den langsamsten bergab ... no prob ... beissen echt nicht

@phil ... samstag müsst ich sogar mal zeit haben und nicht nachts aufm bike sitzen *gg*
ich schau und versuch mal fürs shirt noch etwas andere entwürfe hinzubekommen ... können ja dann am samstag den hammer auf nagel setzen (oder so ähnlich *GG*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Oktober 2002)

@ eman
ich weiß es halt auch noch net so richtig
wenn dann wäre ich um ca. 10.25 in maktredwitz am Bahnhof
ich kann mich net entscheiden
entweder ich fahr nach jena(mal schaun ob ich zum streeten komm und da gibts coole bikeläden mit fox)
oder ich fahr mit euch aufn schneeberg wollt ich auch schon immer mal hoch
ich entscheid das kurzfristig
wär halt gut wenn du mir deine tel. nummer geben würdest, dann könnt ich dich vielleicht mal anrufen und sagen was sache ist!
kannst ja über pn schicken

ach ja soll ich wenn dann mit klickies oder plattform fahrn
was isn vernünftiger?


@ brille
wie heißt du den in echt, ich glaub ich kenn dich woher

@all
fährt sonst noch jemand mit?

ciao
mlb richie


----------



## BikestationBS (31. Oktober 2002)

@KöRner
Also mein richtiger Name ist Manuel Kurz
Wohnort Hof
Woher denkste mich zu kennen???
Wäre doch cool wennst morgen kommen würdest
Bin 1985 musst dich nicht so vor den großen fürchten 
Mfg
Manu


----------



## OLB Andi (31. Oktober 2002)

also gut, von mir aus. Bin morgen um 11.00 in Mak. Aber wo? oder gleich am Silberhaus?  Werd wahrscheinlich aber das Minimalfederwegsbike nehmen, weil es Rocky noch net wieder einsatzfähig is. Muß noch was dran schweißen!!!. aber evtl krieg ich des heut nachts noch hin. schau´n mer mal, dann seh´n wir schon. Aber das eins klar is: gefahren wird bei jeden (fast) wetter. 


@ Eman:
bring mal so einen T-Shirt ausdruck (so richtig echt auf Papier) mit. Brauch ich als Vorlage für Prfeisverhandlungen. Aber die Dateien könntes auch noch mal auf CD brennen (Vectordatei)


und schreibt´s mal net so viel, da komm ich ja mit´m lesen nimmer nach. Wir zeit das die Schule wieder anfängt. *gg*. 

Viel spaß beim lernen wünscht


OLB Andi



PS. Hat zufällig irgendwer Bock von Weihnachten (so ab 21.12) bis zu 06.01 zwei Wochen in die USA zu fliegen. Utah/Moab wär doch z.B. net so übel. is auf jeden Fall schön warm dort!!! Und KEINE LETTEN!


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Oktober 2002)

@ brille
ne der biste nicht den ich mein!
da gibt nur noch nen anderen der mit die letten fährt,der bis du aber net !
ich weiß noch net wegen morgen
aber ich rühr mich noch ma
jaja ich hab eigentlich gar keine angst!

weist du noch wehr sonst noch kommt?
ciao
mlb richie
            rost:


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2002)

hehe ja geschrieben wird viel ...

@andi ...
naja solltst schon zum bahnhof kommen denn wenn körner auch kommt müssen wir ja alle irgendwie zum silberhaus schaffen 

fahr auch mit wenig federweg oder richtiger gesagt mitm quasi starrbike *gg*


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Oktober 2002)

@ eman
also ihr müsst mir jetzt mal genau sagen wann wir uns( und wo treffen),
wie lang wir fahrn(wann wir wieder zurück sind)
und wie wir zum silberhaus kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2002)

fragen über fragen ...

ich denk mal wir finden schon nen weg dich zum silberhaus zu transportieren ...
hast unten nicht gelesen? 11:00 bahnhof mak ... oder du fährst von kemnath zum silberhaus ... sind ja nur 17 km ?   

zurück ... naja wird schon ne weile dauern wenn wir auf dich warten müssen bis du den berg runtergeschoben hast     hubschrauber ist schon auf bereitsschaft


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *PS. Hat zufällig irgendwer Bock von Weihnachten (so ab 21.12) bis zu 06.01 zwei Wochen in die USA zu fliegen. Utah/Moab wär doch z.B. net so übel. is auf jeden Fall schön warm dort!!! Und KEINE LETTEN! *




  naja viel spass da drüben


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Oktober 2002)

ok wenn ich da bin bin ich da und wenn net braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten!
wie gesagt ich entscheide das kurzfristig
ach ja wenn ich komm ruf ich dich an olb eman
ok
gute nacht!


----------



## rider peter (31. Oktober 2002)

hi nach stunden hab ich alles gelesen ,würd ja immer mehr auf der seiten ! fahre morgen im steinwald muß schaun was die rippen machen und war schon seit längerer zeit nimmer auf dem miau - und vöglein trails .    bei den kibizen schau i auch vorbei wenn i ohne schmerzen bleib                                          könnten ja danach was trinken in mak


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2002)

@peter ...
hehe hast wohl angst vor morgen? wird sicher nicht wild


----------



## OLB Phil (1. November 2002)

@all

wollen wir unseren thread nich ma irgendwann als buch verkaufen???
genügend geschrieben wird ja. 


so ich währ ja scho gern mitgefahren, habs aber net so mit der zeit momentan.

@andi
danke für dei sms aber da die heut kam so um 2.35 dachte ich du meinst mit morgen sa & nich heut deswegen hab ich gesagt ich hab keine zeit, da ich ja sa im laden steh ))))))

@all na ja verpeilt halt wie immer.
@all WICHTIG
wüsst gern wer sa alles zu andi kommt, damit ich ma die sachen für chilli kaufen kann!!!!!!

so dann räum ich ma in meiner bude weiter


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2002)

war ne schöne runde ...

naja ich kann morgen kommen ... aber muss selbst kochen *gg* da ich chilli ohne bohnen kochen muss 
also sag mal ob das möglich ist ... weil naja weisst ja bohnen = EMan den krieg erklären oder so ähnlich *gg*


----------



## BikestationBS (1. November 2002)

Ja war wirklich ne tolle Runde
Ich bin aber fertig bis zum geht nicht mehr
@ Eman kannst du dir mal den 1. Rahmen anschauen wie findste den?? Wäre der was füpr mich zum einstieg??
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34242


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2002)

@andi ...
les mal das von chickenwayuser )
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34143


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2002)

@phil ...
na was ist jetzt? darf ich kommen? wohin eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (3. November 2002)

war heut mit phil auf´m elchshore-2 unterwegs. hat leider sturmtechnisch auch was abgekriegt. genau an der stelle wo der trail den offiziellen weg verlässt und man in den wald runterfährt is ein großer baum umgefallen. wegraümen wird den sicher keiner da er den weg überhaupt net blockiert. wenn wir aber glück haben und ein paar äste absägen kann ma vieleicht unten durch fahren. ansonsten bleibt nur die möglichkeit die lücke die der baum gerissen hat zu nutzen und ne neue einfahrt zu bauen. wird aber dann nich für looser mehr. is so ein ca 1,5m hoher drop  der megasteil angefahren werden muß und auf den flachen waldboden endet. aber mal schauen - heuer wird´s wohl eh nix mehr werden dort.
hat schon mal wer den elchshore-1 besichtigt? stehen da noch alle bäume senkrecht?

sers - andi


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2002)

ich versteh noch nicht ganz wo? da wo es steil runtergegangen ist oder weiter oben?


----------



## OLB Andi (3. November 2002)

na da mitten im labyrinth wo man den weg nach rechts verlassen hat. war schon immer so ein baum rechts gelegen. is so ca 3m runtergegangen dort. in den wald rein.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2002)

ja genau da hat ich gedacht 

vektordatei dauert noch ... hatt heut keine zeit ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. November 2002)

Warum ich nicht mit auf dem Schneeberg war

@ olb eman, brille, olb andi

LEST DEN SCHEISS(bitte), ich hab auch gelesen wie man lb wird

Also hier die einzig richtige Story, warum ich ich net mitgefahrn bin!

Also alles fing damit an dass ich erst mal verschlafen hatte
Ich wollte(musste) um 10.02 am Bahnhof sein, bin aber erst um 9:15 aufgewacht
Dann haben meine Verwandten das Bad blockiert und...............
Auf jeden Fall bin ich erst um 9:45 losgefahren, und bis zu Bahnhof sind es ca. 6km
Also ich reingetreten was nur geht(ohne Frühstück wohlgemerkt) und bin grad noch so um10:00 angekommen, noch schnell fahrkarte gekauft und ab......aber nein der Zug war um
10:20 immer noch net da und ich als kleiner naiver junge denk natürlich 
achso is ja feiertag da fährt kein Zug*************
ok ich fahr weg und um den Bahnhof herum und überleg ob ich jetzt zum Silberhaus rübertret
und da plötzlich kommt der scheiss zug ich rein getreten was das Zeug hält 
rein in den Bahnhof  mit 40 sachen(ohne scheiss jetzt) brems ab und der Bahnübergang is aus holz total durchnässt und mich hauts voll auf die Fresse und fast gegen den zug
 ich steh auf und hör nur noch dieses blöde pff pff von der Tür und der dreckszug fährt ab

erst hab ich n bischen rumgeheult dann am Bahnhof randaliert und bin dann heimgefahrn

tja was solls 
ich bin doch  nach jena  gefahrn und hab mir da ne Regenjacke von Fox gekauft(braucht man ja jetzt )
Außerdem hab ich in der City noch n paar poser mit ihren teuren bikes angemacht
So das wars
Ich hoff wir könn das vielleicht mal wiederholen

Ciao
Mlb Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2002)

naja es gibt tage da läuft alles gegen dich


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. November 2002)

@OLB Eman
Du hast doch diesee Woche Ferien?
Vielleicht lässt sich da ja mal was machen?
Ich mach vielleicht mal nen Tag blau wenn meine drecks-Klasse
ins Schullandheim-scheiss fährt(ich fahr da net mit...nehm lieber das Geld )

Elch-shore wosn das?
1,50 war das höchste was ich ins Flat gedroppt bin 
vielleicht schaffe ich das dort ja auch
Wie gesagt.......vielleicht 

ansonsten an alle eine schöne (arbeits)Woche

Ciao
MLB Richie


----------



## OLB Andi (4. November 2002)

@ KöRner

Tja, es giebt tage an denen verliert man - und es giebt tagen an denen gewinnen die anderen 

Is wohl kacke gelaufen. aber macht nix. wir fahren schon wieder. und so schnell schreitet die erosion, die durch die bösen mountainbiker überhaupt nur auftritt, auch net fort. soll heißen die berge sind nächste woche noch net weg 

Bei mir geht halt unter der woche nix  > arbeit.  vieleicht am wochenende. werd eventuelle termine hier reintippen.

achja, nochwas. der 1,5m drop ist noch net ausgebaut. den kann man überhaupt noch net fahren !!!! 
die beiden elchshoretrails sind irgendwo, geheim, versteckt und illegal mitten im wald zwischen kösser und luise.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2002)

@körner ...
andi hat recht ... den berg werden sie bis nächste woche noch nicht sperren ... das kommt erst im frühjahr *gg*
dieses we geht bei mir nichts... bin zumindest mal samstags am döbraberg 

ausserdem sind wir drauf gekommen das du ne einverständnisserklärung deiner eltern brauchst  

warum sollt ich ferien haben ...

ob die steilen stellen am elchshore 1 jetzt unbedingt so lustig sind bezweifle ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *no prob ...
> wennst nach MAK kommen kannst ... hab ja nächste woche auch ferien ... besser wär wahrscheinlich allerheiligen? weil da auch noch die arbeiter vielleicht mitfahren könnten  oder halt samstag oder sonntag egal ... wannst halt irgendwann mal zeit hast und willst bin für fast alles offen
> nächsten sonntag eher schlecht da ich da aufm döbraberg will *



@eman
das haste geschrieben daste ferien hast!
jaja ich bin nochn bischen auf meine Eltern angewiesen(brauch ja jemanden der mir das geld für die Bikes und so auslegt 
aber ich durfte dann doch und den rest wisst ihr ja!

am we hab ich auch keine Zeit muss für schulafgaben lernen abeer unter der Woche schon mal nen Tag!

Ciao

iwlbw Richie


----------



## BikestationBS (5. November 2002)

@ Körner
war wirklich ein scheiß tag für dich. Naja passiert. Zum glück bist nich in zug reingerutscht dann hätte es wirlich weh getan. Jaja die scheiß schulaufgaben. Lerne meistens so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig -> Also 30min, dann gut.
@Andi
Der zug am Fr hatte 15min verspätung alle hektig umsonst! Wenigstens habe ich nen ganz neuen Zug eingesaut. Kommst du auch am WE zum Döbraberg???
Mfg
Manu


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2002)

@körner ...
das bezog sich auf letzte woche ...
aber funzt schon irgendwann mal ... lern nicht zuviel

@brille ...
na hast deinen helm?


----------



## BikestationBS (5. November 2002)

@Körner
Schau doch mal am WE am Döbraberg vorbei 
Eman und ich können schon etwas anfeuerung gebrauchen)
@Eman
Ich habe gestern Abend angerufen und des ganze telefonisch ausgemacht. müsste jetzt dann morgen oder übermorgen eintreffen (zewi Helme einen zum probieren, einen zum zurückschicken)+ Dianese Freestyle Schoner. 
Hoffe ich bin dann fürs WE gut gerüstet. 
hoffentlich hört des auf zu REGNEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mfg
Manu


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. November 2002)

anfeuern?
fahrt ihr wohl rennen oder was?
wo isn Döbraberg?
ich muss lernen! 
Ich liebe rennwochenenden(besonders die wo ich nur zuschauen muss!!!         )


----------



## OLB Wastl (6. November 2002)

Dree Jungs,
Nachdem ich ja für dieses Jahr schon meine erste Begegnung mit Schnee hatte! Schon und viel wars! Muss ich doch mal wieder was schreiben! Gelohnt hat sich der Urlaub auf jeden Fall bin etz krankgeschrieben Ohrenentzündung Board is fast Kaputt Drop direkt auf nen Stein! Und Freerider mim MTB waren auch keine aufm Gletscher! Naja bei der Kälte! Zwecks Rennen weiss ich noch nicht ob ich zuschau, weil vielleicht haben wir ein Spiel vom Basketball! Ausserdem bin ich etz über eine Woche nimmer uafm bike gesessen und ich hab schon übelste Entzugserscheinungen! Achja weiss eigentlich wer obs NWD 3 schon zu kaufen gibt?

CYA 

in the snowletten
                OLB Wastl

Trinkst a paar    für mich mit /Alkoholabstinenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (6. November 2002)

hi leutz
wer hat denn Bock jetzt ma die Woche noch zu fahrn 
also vielleicht Freitag(ab frühs da mach ich wahrscheinlich blau) oder Samstag?

yo Wastl
geil du fährst im Schnee(mtb)
ich hätt schon gedacht du gehörst auch zu diesen ganzen Weicheiern die angst um ihre Bikes haben(nicht die lb´s und olb´s oder hlb´s oder mlbs oder slb´s vlb´s oder.......................... 
supergeil da ggeht doch mal was im Winter oder?

@ ALL
ICH hab vor im Winter also wenn richtig schöner Schnee liegt mal
nen richtig coolen biketreff zu organiesieren 
also das sieht so aus:
 ich bau in meinem Garten oder in der nähe nen Snow dirt jump(das sind dirthügel nur aus schnee halt) dort könn dann alle fahrn
und danach fahrn ma bei mir in der nähe in die Sandgrube im Wald(da kann ma auch geil fahrn im Winter)
und wenn dann alle die Schnauze voll haben gehn ma zu mir schlürfen da Glühwein und essen Kaiserschmarn   

wer hat bock?
hört sich doch gut an, oder?
winter komme nur
   

ciao mlb richie


----------



## OLB Phil (7. November 2002)

@wastl

so viel erst ma zum thema "ride hard die free" von dir oder???

@all

ma kucken, denk wird das wetter mitentscheidend sein wegen rennen am we.
mitfahren tu ich eh nich!!

@all2

am fr. werden paar leute nach weiden in die thermenwelt fahren & danach was essen.
wer bock hat soll sich halt einfach bei mir bis fr. 18.00 im laden unter 71001 in w-hof melden!

werden denk so gegen 7 rum fahren!


----------



## OLB Andi (7. November 2002)

@ phil

hab grad gelesen, daß mein Lehrgang morgen bis 18.00 dauern soll. ich hoff mal die machen eher Schluß. Sonst wirds wohl nix mit Weiden. weil ich sicher noch 2 Stunden zum heimfahren brauch. Tun aber mal noch telefonanieren. vieleicht fahr ich auch gleich von Coburg nach Weiden. Ich hoff mal das es net schneit, weil zum Winterreifen montieren hab ich auch noch keine Zeit gehabt.

@ Rest

Ne, ich werd wohl nicht nach schwarzenbach fahren. Wenn´s das Wetter zulässt werd ich im Fichtelgebirge ne runde selberfahren. Zum Rumstehen is es etz schon zu kalt. Und außerdem bin ich eh´kein Fan von solchen Rennen.


sers


----------



## OLB Andi (7. November 2002)

noch was

heut war ein artikel von den ex B.U.N.D vorsitzenden und megasozi  in der Frankenpost. Mountainbiken soll jetz auf den Schneeberg komplett verboten werden. Weil nämlich die bösen,bösen biker die ganzen armen, kleinen, schnuggeligen, Tuzi-Tuzi-tierchen erschrecken. und die sterben dann fei alle. und sind auch ganz tot danach. 
Hm... ich würd dann erst mal das jagen verbieten, dabei sterben wahrscheinlich noch mehr von den Viechern. 
Aber wiegesagt, mir is des wurscht. Von mir aus können die SAperren was se wollen. Weil - "wir sind doch alles Idioten" (Zitat von der wirtin vom Seehaus) - und können Idioten überhaupt lesen? Ich net! also darf ich da auch fahren 

Bleibt nur der Spruch von Memment Scholl (Bayern M.). Der hat nämlich gesagt:

Man müsste die Grünen Aufhängen - solange es noch Bäume giebt.

Und recht hat er.

CU OLB Andi


----------



## rider peter (7. November 2002)

@ andi  muß ich dir und dem scholli rechtgeben ! aber die armen bäume können doch auch nix dafür ! schaun ja grausam aus wen da lauter grüne (die roten sind auch net besser) da rumbaumeln !     aber im ernst wir lassen uns den schneeberg net verbieten  .  wanderer dürften dan auch net mehr hoch sonst  machen die sich ja lächerlich wen das verbot bloß für biker gelten soll !!!                                                                                               @an alle am wochenende fahr i lieber selber wens einigermaßen geht zum beine in bauch stehen is es zu kalt                         @ e man wünsch dir hals und beinbruch  (soll glück bringen )  und zock die anderen net so ab  ( langt wenst uns immer stehen läßt   )    feuchtes wochenend   aber bloß im bauch


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. November 2002)

@ eman and brille

und wie warn des Race
des lernen für die Schulaufgabe hätt ich mit sparn können...... 

@ des verbot vom Schneeberg

die spinnen wohl die B.U.N.Dler
und wenn ma dann danach dreimal von schneeberg verwiesen werden
fahrn ma Motocross
oder is des auch verboten?
am schluß dürf ma net a mal mehr mit schuhen dort hoch gegen weil die äste ja knacken können und die Tierchn sich erschrecken könnten


----------



## BikestationBS (11. November 2002)

@Körner 
Eigentlich totaler shit hat aber fun gemacht ohne Ende.
Hab ne neue Kette und nen neuen Bremshebel gebraucht.
@Eman Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe beim Nieten.
Das Race stand sogar in der Zeitung und ich auch (das ich 3. wurde) Gott sei dank haben die nicht geschrieben dass ich die schlechteste Zeit des ganzen Feldes hatte.))
Mfg
Manu


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. November 2002)

@ brille 
hauptsache du hattest spaß
wird dann aber n bischen teuer wenn ma nichts gewinnt!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2002)

@körner ...

hehe schlammig ... aber trotzdem geil  und ich glaub nicht letzter gewesen zu sein und hatte am schluss fast keine VR bremsleistung mehr dank luft *gg*


zum schneeberg *gg*

naja wenns nach den naturfuzzis geht dann wird sogar der schnee verboten ... egal ... lassen wir uns doch nicht aufhalten


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. November 2002)

nächstes We wer zeit lust oder Bock zu biken
sschreib zuurük *auspeitsch*

so ich geh jetzt nigt-streeten und erschrecke die kleinen Kindern mit ihren blöden laternen

wer sagt den mal was zu meiner Winter session
den beitrag findet ihr weiter hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (12. November 2002)

@Eman
Ich stehe ganz groß in der Zeitung, ohne scheiß. Ist doch nicht schlecht, oder???
Musst mal in die frankenpost schauen, vielleicht stehts bei dir ja auch drinne. )
@ all
am We könnten wir schon was machen, wenn ich bis dahin meinen bremshebel habe, wenn nicht muss ich mal schauen ob ich so mit abgebrochenen hebel mitfahr, mal schauen

Mfg
Manu


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2002)

hehe in der oberpfalz liest man keine frankenpost ... 

nächsten sonntag darf ich nicht aus ... meine eltern haben silberhochzeit  

@körner ... hab mit jörg am freitag drüber geredet ... könnten schon mal nach kemnath city kommen  

winter mal schauen ... snowjumping  mit glühwein im camelbag ... aber weisst ja @körner ... kleine kinder dürfen keinen alk trinken also musst trocken bleiben  
oder man müsst mal nen rudelskipistenride auf der ochsenkopf nord piste machen  zur besten sonntags nachmittags skifahrerzeit ...


----------



## BikestationBS (12. November 2002)

@Eman 
muss ich mal einscannen die Artikel. Ist schon voll witzig. Fahre ich einmal zum spaß an downhill schon steh ich ganz groß in der Zeitung. Das mit Glühwein ist schon ne gute Idee.  Ich sag nur Downhill unter erschwerten bedingungen das wäre mal ne sache!    
Mfg
Manu


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. November 2002)

@ eman
ich muss überhaupt net trocken bleiben
selbst mein Vater bringt mir manchmal alk mit
ohne scheiss!
@ brille 
wir könn ja mal zusammen fahrn(auch ohne eman )
vielleicht fährt ja der Wastl oder so mit

ACH JA WASTL WARUM MELDEST DU DICH NICHT ICH HAB DIR JETZT SCHON DREI PNsGESCHICKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 

ciao
der der mlb


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. November 2002)

@ all dies interessiert

was ich heute alles beim biken gehört habe:

"ahhhhhhhhhhhhh"(nach einem 5 stufen drop)

"und das ohne licht"

"pass auf oma der fährt dich zam"
darauf die oma : "dann leg ich mich ins Krankenhaus"(keine ahnung warum sie das sagte)
meine antwort darauf: jaja im Krankenhaus gibts wenigstens was gscheids zum essen)


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2002)

wers noch nicht gehört haben sollte ...
am 11.01.03 gibts den ersten anlauf für bikesonsnow2003
@körner ... wär doch was für dich


----------



## OLB Andi (13. November 2002)

noch ein termin

am diesen wochende besucht uns Walter vom Gardasee. Werden wohl am Samstag abend ne kleine Feier machen. genaueres wenn ichs selber weis.
nur für alle die Walter net kennen: des is kein Biker oder sonstirgenwer berühmtes. Walter is unser Grandhotelbesitzer bei den wir immer hofieren wenn wir am Lago biken gehen. 

Sa. nachm. wär evtl mal wieder Kösser dran. was sagt eigedlich der wetterbericht? 
So ginge bei mir auch - ganztags

sers - OLB andi


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. November 2002)

@ eman
cool aber hoffentlich fällts net wieder aus!
letztes jahr wollte ja sogar Oliver Grossman kommen

@olb andi

is des elchshore sowie n north shore also mit brettern und so du weist scho was ich mein

wär isn des auf eurer homepage der den fahrbahren drop fährt(der mit den blauen fox klamotten und dem rocky?

am we hab ich glaub ich zeit 
aber diesmal nehm ich den zug 1 stunde früher damit ichs net wieder verpass


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2002)

naja dieses jahr ham se ja von Januar bis märz zeit um auf schnee zu warten *gg* fährst mit?

elchshore heisst nur so ... hab schon fotos von jörg ... kommen irgendwann auf die site ...

der mitm fahrbaren drop müsst basti sein

@körner ... am samstag wär koesseine vielleicht drin ... 

heut abend dreh ich ne schwule xc flutlichtrunde aufm FR bike *gg*

@andi ... ich versuch jetzt mal die datei mitm motiv fertigzubekommen ... dann müss mer mal nägel mit köpfen machen wennst den preis hast ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (14. November 2002)

ja wahrscheinlich
aber nur just 4 fun!

huuu hatte ich vorhin einen geilen sturz

fahr wheelie gegen einen zaun und fall voll nach hinten um
hat nich weh getan hat ja nen rucksack mit glasflasche drin 

ach der basti
fährt der eigentlich noch?
hät schon gedacht des wär der andi(nimms nich falsch auf andi isn nur n scherz)


----------



## OLB Phil (16. November 2002)

Drunk in AA


----------



## Daniel-N (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Phil _
> *Drunk in AA *



  

wie siehts mit dem zeug aus haste scho ne info für mich oda soll ich mich andersweitig umschaun?


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. November 2002)

Wer springt mit mir in einen ausgepumpten Weiher?(mit dem bike natürlich!!)
is ca. nen meter hoch und richtig schlammig
wer hat lust?
musst aber nach kemcity kommen


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2002)

keiner


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. November 2002)

tssssssss
weicheier

was isn überhaupt los ?
tote hose hier oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2002)

also körner ... ziehst ja immer den schwanz ein wenns ernst wird ... mittwoch hast doch auch keine schule? also traust dich? komm auch nach kemnath 
dann spring ich auch in deinen schlammloch wenns sein ... wenns würdig ist das loch und du auch reinspringst bist meinetwegen LB *gg*


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2002)

@all LBs ...

gibt nen neuen LB seit gestern ... kommt aus Weihersberg hinterm Hessenreuther Wald und ist 18 ... hat gestern mit uns (andi/peter) ne runde gedreht und hat ein richtiges Auto fürs bike 
ausserdem ist er metzger und kann vielleicht einige Naturschützer zu fleisch zum füttern der Auerhähne aufm schneeberg machen ) ...


----------



## rider peter (17. November 2002)

hi leute  so schnell is noch keiner lb geworden !  müssen erst neue regeln aufstellen .  5 weizen sollt jeder lb scho vertragen (5 bier zählen auch )  weil fahrn kan ja jeder in dene letten           @ e man  keine angst  kanst weiter 1 cola trinken wissen ja das sonst vom bike absteigst                                                                 @ KöRner kanst wohl net schwimmen ? wenst in nen weiher ohne wasser springen willst                                                                  @ an alle    walter is wieder nach italia gefahrn war schöner abend gestern . andi und ich haben wieder am längsten ausgehalten (wie immer!)  wer net da wahr is selber schuld !!!      am mittwoch bahnhof ?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2002)

@peter ... wir legen halt nen grösseren Gang jetzt ein ... brauchen nachwuchs *GG* 
wird mal zeit das du die OLB prüfung machst ...  

bei 5 weizen brauch ich schon grosse zentrifugalkräfte um aufm bike sitzen zu bleiben ...

aber sei vorsichtig  ... es gibt 14 jährige die dich (naja dich vielleicht nicht so direkt ) niedersaufen.


----------



## OLB Phil (18. November 2002)

@all

wie hä neuer LB zu schnell???
dacht andi hat das ganz gut deffiniert auf der page!!!

@all 2 

Aalen war auch echt gut!!!
man kann halt leider nich alles haben, zumal ich ja sa auf taufe war! schade, aber wird ja wohl nich das letzte mal gewesen sein, dass ich walther gesehen hab


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. November 2002)

@ eman
Ok wennst lust hast 
Von wegen Schwanz einziehen nur weil ich einmal den zug verpasst hab
und letzten samstag konnt ich nich weill ich vorher schon streeten war!
aber was solls
wär echt ne sache
ich glaub ich drops heut scho
leider isses am rand dort wo ma reinspringt scho
etwas trocken
aber gar nich so schlecht
dann hat ma nämlich nen schönen drop und danach kann ma in sumpf fahrn

Also kommst jetzt?????

Brauchen wir nicht alle nachwuchs!!!!
besonders die die nofoots nich richtig landen können und dann keine eigenen mehr machen können 




also ich gehör glaub ich nicht zu den 14 jährigen
  




ciao


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. November 2002)

@ eman

naja würdiges Schlammloch.......
wenns net würdig genug is dann musst du mir halt ein anderes Suchen
um lb zu werden spring ich fast überall rein 

wär echt ne super sache am Mittwoch!!!!

könn ma erst mal zur sandgrube fahrn dann streeten und dann die große Schlammschlacht hahahahahaha

und dann trink ma ne cola OK?
oder ein bier wie du willst

die ham mich alle schon für blöd erklärt 
wegen dem weiher
is ja direkt an der Schule hahahahahaha

das wird lustig


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *@ eman
> 
> naja würdiges Schlammloch.......
> ...



hehe ... hat kemnath ne kläranlage 

LB kannst eh erst werden wenn dich andi auch mal gesehen und gemustert hat  ... mittwoch kannst ja die vorprüfung machen

naja ich weis nicht was du unter street verstehst ... ich versteh auf jedenfall nicht viel davon  

aber mittwoch könn mer schon machen wahrscheinlich ... hoffentlich erkennt mich keiner wenn ich mit nem baby fahr


----------



## Daniel-N (18. November 2002)

mensch eman geh doch mal mit dem kleenen [schtreet] fahren   so kleene drops wie am markt in mak kannste doch  

wenn de kein ossi bist haste beim andi schonmal n punkt  zum glück hab ich noch andere qualitäten


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. November 2002)

naja streeten.....
treppen wände, omas.........blablabla

du wirst dich schon net schämen
die werden alle sagen 
boah der darf mim körner fahrn...der hats gut 

äh wegen ossi sein...ich sag mal nichts dazu, kann ja alles gegen mich verwendet werden...

oh ich bin so froh endlich mal wieder jemanden zum biken
danke eman
ach ja hat kemnath ne kläranlage?
ja das hat sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (18. November 2002)

man alle verarschen mich  

ach ja eman was isste den so gerne, döner?
ich geb ein aus dann 
oder wir essen unsere katzte


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

@ OLB EMan

also kommste jetzt oder traust du dich nich
(na gut das wird nicht zutreffen )

hat sonst noch jemand frei?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2002)

@korn ... 
ok ...morgen 13:00 schule kemnath ...  

@all...
hab jetzt nen Angebot für die shirts bekommen ...

um die 12 Euros pro Stück fürs T-shirt ... verschiedene Farben kein prob ... also blau grün rot schwarz ...

Kapuzenpulli ... wird ca 30 Euro kosten ...

möglich sind eigentlich alle textilgrundformen ... und farben auf die man weis drucken kann ... also auch normal sweatshirts ... longsleeve t-shirts ... usw

alles inklusive versand und märchensteuer  aber noch ca preise ...

@andi ... hast dein Angebot schon?


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

ok ich will ein tshirt
größe s
blau/weiß

äh kannste vorher nochma n bild posten wie das shirt jetzt wirklich ausschaut


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2002)

@vogelfutter ...
soweit sind wir noch nicht  bestellen kommt später ... und was ich vergessen hab zu sagen ... babygrössen gibts nicht


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

@ eman(uel) 

ok

äh wie kommsten du nach kemnath
wennst a auto hast kannstes beim mir oder an der Schule abstellen

ansonsten.....was nimmst den fürn bike
und klickies würd ich net fahrn, weil in dem Weiher versinkt man wahrscheinlich so dolle das klicker nur unnütz wären!

wie lang willsten bleiben?
und willst du dann was essen und trinken............
ich bin sehr gastfreundlich 

ciao und bis morgen

Richie

p.s.: nenn mich net "korn" das klingt so abwertend


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *@ eman(uel)
> 
> ok
> ...


ok mal schauen 



> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *
> ansonsten.....was nimmst den fürn bike
> und klickies würd ich net fahrn, weil in dem Weiher versinkt man wahrscheinlich so dolle das klicker nur unnütz wären!
> *


hehe ich fahr alles klick ... das  geb ich wegen dir nicht auf 



> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *
> wie lang willsten bleiben?
> und willst du dann was essen und trinken............
> ...



wie lang ich bleiben will ... 7,2 * 10^6 ms ... essen trinken muss ich nichts ... will ja keine arme kirchenmaus ausnehmen

hehe ich reiss so schnells geht wieder aus ... will ja nicht wegen misshandlung minderjähriger dran genommen werden 



> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *
> ciao und bis morgen
> 
> ...



gut korn ... vielleicht mach ich das


----------



## BikestationBS (19. November 2002)

@eman
son T-Shirt wäre schon ne sache.
Waassssss du beibst nur zwei stunden, da wird körner nicht glücklich sein.   
Mfg
Manu


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2002)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2002)

x


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2002)

nur vorn oder nur hinten geht auch ...


----------



## rider peter (19. November 2002)

zum tehma wie werd ich lettenbruder , nix gegen neue leute aber in einer gemeinschaft sollten auch alle ein mitsprache recht haben oder gefragt werden ! nach einer fahrt ist noch keiner aufgenommen wen das so weiter geht kennt keiner mehr die anderen.  ein besseres kennenlernen wäre schon von vorteil ! und wie gesagt  einer kan sowas net allein entscheiden , ist jedenfalls meine meinung dazu .  frage : war die beschriftung  vom t shirt net anders


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

@ eman
deine antworten....du bist echt nicht gerade freundlich(aber lustig)
i´m not good at maths....are these really just 2 hours?

ciao richie


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2002)

ja die beschriftung war anders ... nur ne idee ...

zum thema mitglieder ... naja du wirst eh nichts mit unserem baby zu tun haben wollen ... und körner wird auch im moment noch kein lb ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

also wenn einer dagegen ist,....
dann will ich auch net!

ne eman 2 stunden?
n bischen kurz oder

@ peter 
hast recht
genau ich werd noch garnet lb bin immer noch mlb(ich habe die befürchtung das ich das für immer bleibe )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

ich wünsche allen eine erholsame gute nacht

besonders dem eman...der muss morgen gut ausgeschlafen sein


----------



## BikestationBS (20. November 2002)

Morgen
Also
@Körner
Mathe also wirklich des kreigt mein Babybruder in der achten raus
@eman und körner
Viel Spaß dann in Kemnath ich kann leider net kommen, sorry.
@eman
zeig am Körner wie man fahrradfährt

     
Sersn
Manu


----------



## OLB Phil (20. November 2002)

@getreide

tu mir bitte einen gefallen & mach deine standart-signautur einfach bissi kürzer, denn wenn ma wie ich schaffe geht & net dauernd alles lesen kann pfeifts einem fast das rad aus der maus wenn meine sich deine verbal/schrift-diaröh gibt!!!!

dann nen ich dich auch wieder kö... wennst des lieber hast

@all
hmmm naja thema neue leute usw.....
sollten sich halt ma alle an einen tisch setzen & jeder sagt echt was er dazu meint!!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. November 2002)

ok ok regt dich wieder ab olb phil
eigentlich wollte ich ja das die adiminis.... das sagen 

mfg richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. November 2002)

yo..war echt ne nette runde ...bis auf meinen doppelten scheinbeinbruch als ich einen "Peter" machte 

das müss ma wiederholen

bin schon auf die Fotos gespannt

Ciao Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2002)

@körner ...
ja war ne schöne runde  hast mir beim sturz nen schönen schreck eingejagt ...


----------



## OLB Andi (20. November 2002)

meine Fresse - wieviel 10^-6 Jahre habt ihr eigendlich wieder vor dem PC gehockt. wer soll des alles lesen. hätte mir fast ne auchenverletzung dabei zugezogen.

ABER BALD HABEN WIR UNSEREN 500. BEITRAG!!!!

wenigsens dafür is des gut )

@ all

prinzipiell haben wir ja regeln für neue lettenbrüder. und wenn jemand des erfüllt - wobei ich mit der auslegung dabei schon großzügig handhaben würde - soll er auch einer sein. eine mindestens 5 mal mitfahren regel steht da net drinn. also wieso net beim ersten mal. So ernst würd ich des jetz auch wieder net sehen. wenn jemand mitglied werden will soll er des auch können. es giebt ja schließlich auch keine vor- oder nachteile für irgendwen wenn er einer is oder auch net. (@eman) auch sollte des net von meiner zustimmung abhängig sein. ich hab sicher nix gegen neue, andere mitfahrer. (@Körner) auch nix gegen 14jährige.
und wenn wir schon wirklich nen richtigen verein gründen wollen, sollten wir über jedes mitglied froh sein, das wir haben. 
Sicher wird sich des ganze dann etwas mehr verteilen. wird auch selten sein das auch alle zur selben zeit zeit haben, aber des macht doch auch nix.

@ eman

ich hab leider immer noch kein angebot für die shirtz. war aber gestern noch mal dort. aber ich würd sagen wenn ich bis freitag nix hab soll er´s behalten. 
allerdings würd ich schon für "FICHTELMOUNTAINS" plädieren. muß ja net jeder wissen das wir am ar*** der welt wohnen. 
sollten dann nächste woche die bestellungen durchziehen, damit wir´s vielleichnoch vor x-mas haben.

sersen - andi


----------



## OLB Andi (20. November 2002)

ja, nochwas:

vielleicht sollte man auf der vorderseite des LETTENBRUEDER ner mit UE sodern mit Ü schreiben. also ich mein net die internetadresse. schaut evtl besser aus.

was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## OLB Andi (20. November 2002)

so des is also der

500. Beitrag 


so viel schmarrn in so kurzer zeit hat wohl hier auch noch keiner verbrochen.


----------



## Daniel-N (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *allerdings würd ich schon für "FICHTELMOUNTAINS" plädieren. muß ja net jeder wissen das wir am ar*** der welt wohnen.*



läuft das nicht aufs gleiche hinaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2002)

x


----------



## OLB Phil (21. November 2002)

@eman &all
schriftzug find ich so am besten!!!!

@all find ich auch hm denk ganz gut mit Ü statt ue

hm naja 

@all
pflicht olb andi bei zwecks neue mitglieder.
wird halt grösser das ganze & da is das dann auch ganz gut so,
da wie schon gemerkt die interessen halt nich immer vereinbar sind!
Denk das wichtigste is immer noch das alle spass an der sache haben, bei welcher gemeindsamen aktion auch immer!

Stay cool, think global!


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2002)

yo..... auf die nächsten 500


----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2002)

@all... hier seht ihr das baby *gg*
leider hat mein bruder den photo verstellt ... also unscharf


----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2002)

-


----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2002)

@all ...
zu den mitgliedern ... peter hat auch schon recht ... irgendwie gesehen haben sollten schon einige vom Team nen neuen LB ...
aber ansonsten kennt ihr ja meine linie... regeln stehen ja geschrieben ... weis nicht was da nen kriegsrat sollte

von verein halt ich noch immer nichts weil das nichts ändert und nur geld kostet ... (es sei denn wir wollen mal nen rennen veranstalten ... ich denk aber das ist hier illegal besser *gg*) ich denk das mit der bezahlung von den shirts bekommen wir auch so hin ... soviel vertrauen sollt schon da sein ... 

schreib heut abend ne email mit den infos zum shirt ... die stückzahl muss jetzt mal festgemacht werden ... der preis steht ja ... fürs shirt so max 2-3 euro mehr bei geringerer Stückzahl (also weniger als 20 st)


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *@all ...
> zu den mitgliedern ... peter hat auch schon recht ... irgendwie gesehen haben sollten schon einige vom Team nen neuen LB ...
> *



den satz musst ma mal erklären

danke für die Fotos
aber da net noch eins wo ich richtig in der ******** steck?

Bis bald  mlb Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2002)

-


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2002)

yep das mein ich 
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (21. November 2002)

Phil meint dass du mal mit allen gefahren sein musst dass du LB wirst.
coole fotos. hast schon was drauf Körner
@eman
son shirt nehm ich natürlich auch!!!!!!!
Sersn 
Manu


----------



## OLB Phil (22. November 2002)

@körner

na wird ja langsam! hab vom wastl gehört, dass du noch mehr sabbelst als er!!!!!    
aber egal ich hab nie gesagt, dass du bleed bist, war ne fehleinschätzung der temorären konversation deinerseits!!!

@all muss auch ma wieder raus in de wald!

wohnungs-räummässig is auch ma endlich bissi land in sicht!


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2002)

@ olb phil
ohhhhhhhhh danke
was heißt "sabbelst"?
wegen blöd sein:
1. bin ich das 
2. brauchte ich ja ne begründung für signatur kürzung

@ brille
in dreck springen kann jeder 

ciao mlb richie


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2002)

@körner ... das heisst du redest viel (schmarrn) ... und naja das stimmt schon ... vergleichbar mitm wastl ... aber echt no prob 

und so echter dreck wars ja nicht


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2002)

tsss 
der wastl is nachtragend(hab da ma was dummes losgelassen.....hab mich aber wieder entschuldigt)

ich werd mich bessern
@ eman
würdig wars aber trotzdem


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2002)

aber naja des stimmt scho

besonders im Forum 

@ olb phil
bitte nicht so viele Fremdausdrücke 
sonst muss ich ständig nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (22. November 2002)

@KÖRNERsemmel

bist du eigentlich 3 oder 4korn??  

wege die wörter wo du net kennen tust.
du mich so besser vertehen, lan??

nee quatsch müssen doch auch was für die bildung unserer jugend tun!!!

&du gibts wohl ziemlich viel audio-visuellen  7milliVolt-synapsen-transmitter-disfunktions-störungen an dein habitat ab.

cu phil

P.S. ich zweifle an deiner konfessionsbereitschaft!


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2002)

dein Selbstkostenpreis-nationalmannschaftstrainingslager-transposer-hypotenusen-spaltenmatrix-relationsvorschriften-spaceshuttle-octalink-ostankijamesenhalimümbüb
is nich mehr ganz in ordung oder?
haha das mussst du erst mal toppen

P.s. sag dem sascha nen schönen Gruß von mir...warum musste der eigentlich zu arzt

ciao Richie


@ ALLL
wers noch net Weiß..der Wastl hat am montag geburtstag!!!
also schon gratulieren

@  olb phil
nene Mehrkorn


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *@ ALLL
> wers noch net Weiß..der Wastl hat am montag geburtstag!!!
> also schon gratulieren
> ...



ich meinte .schön. gratulieren und nicht .schon..das würde ja unglück bringen


----------



## BikestationBS (22. November 2002)

@Körner
Eine kleine Lehrstunde in Deutsch:
Was heißt das bloß???????
Also deine mir etwas suspekte Repetition von Fachwörter ist wahrscheinlich auf den limitativen Gehalt deines Habits zurückzuführen!!!!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## BikestationBS (22. November 2002)

@eman
habe jetzt fotos vom Rennen muss ich dir mal schicken (wenn ich meinen scanner in gang kreige) scannt seit dem ich ihn mal aus 1m höhe runterfallen hab lassen nur noch alles lila. Aber kreig ich schon wieder hin.


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2002)

also
du meinst das ich zu dumm bin mehrere Fachwörter hintereinander zu reihen, so das es einen Sinn gibt
und du denkst das ist auf meinen kleinen Wortschatz zurückzuführen... 
hihihi
mfg
mlb Richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2002)

Hi Leutz
hab grad mal n bischen die Lettenbrüder-History durchforstet...
und was ich da so gelesen hab war schon ganz schön uncool
(siehe dieser Thread seite 10-11)

ich hoff nur das sowas nich nochmal passiert, denn die lettenbrüder(und die letten an sich ) sind schon was feines!!!
Ich werd ja richtig sentimental(noch ein fremdwort hihi) 

Wollt ihr irgendwann mal wieder n vid drehen..? des letzte war ja schon ganz cool 

also bis bald mlb Richie


----------



## BikestationBS (22. November 2002)

nicht ganz eigentlich heißt es dass es mir etwas komisch vorkommt dass du fachwörter nacheinanderschreibst wie Phil was ich auf eien kleinen Wortschatz zurückführe,
Naja
was hastn in deutsch???


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. November 2002)

ähh ähh ähh ähhh ähh

also eigentlich bin ich da gar net so schlech...also und wann fährst du wieder*vomthemaablenk*

ne meistens ne 3! naja eigentlich immer


----------



## BikestationBS (22. November 2002)

genau wie ich. habe schon immer ne 3 im zeugnis, in schulaufgaben immer ne 4 :-(((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (22. November 2002)

@breadle

dir muss ja ganz sche langweilig sa wennst den ganzen schmand liest!!!!!
hab scho überlegt, ob ma des nat ma als buch verlegen sollen!

@all
**** wetter!!!!!


----------



## Daniel-N (23. November 2002)

> *
> @all
> **** wetter!!!!! *



denk du bist olb


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. November 2002)

als (o)lb kennt man doch kein schlechtes Wetter oder?


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. November 2002)

hahahahaha ich sag nur lettenunser... 
einfach nur geil!!!!
ich schreib auch noch eins und les des dann inder schule frühs vor 

die neuen pics vom geißkopf sin auch geil

wann gibtsn unter lettenbrueder den neuen zu sehen?

ciao Richie

für die dies noch nich gelesen haben..einfach nur geil....


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2002)

ab ins bett 

welcher neue Lb du? *gg*


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *ab ins bett
> 
> welcher neue Lb du? *gg*    *



neh hab zu viel cola getrunken

ich?...schön wärs

denk halt nach... 

der neue halt der wo bikerx fährt..der mit dem nicolai????


----------



## OLB Phil (24. November 2002)

@freaki

wetter is dann kacke wenns nass & kalt is & dir schon nach 3m die kalte suppe in der föhre zusammenläuft!!
Magst die Mädels doch auch nich feucht & kalt oder? )

@all & espezial EMan

ma kurzer dank an EMan unseren Page-builder
gefällt mir echt gut & super resonanz von allen möglichen leuten die sie ma auf mein anraten hin angeguckt haben.

So dann werd ich ma gegen 14.00 bei der Konkurenz aka fabry aufschlagen & erst ma nett "plaudern"    
soll ich glei ma paar high-oc. mitbringen???


----------



## OLB Andi (24. November 2002)

@ eman

was hast den den admi. geschrieben das er den das gedöns endlich mal hierher verschoben hat. ich hatte ihn auch mal was getippt -  hat ihn aber scheinbar net interessiert.

aber wurscht

@ all die wos noch lesen tun

jetz begrüßen wir esrt mal die ganzen anderen lokalforumteilnehmer. servus 


Tut mir auch echt leid wenn sich natürlich jetz alles nur noch um die Fichtelmountains dreht.  aber sagt mal wo liegt den eigendlich der Harz? Hat des was mit den Harz-konzept  von den Sozis zu tun? Is des ein Arbeitslosen-versteck-programm oder sowas? oder fahrt ihr nur immer wieder gegen die Bäume und jetz läuft das Harz raus.  Also schreibt´s halt auch mal was  bei uns rein. und net alles so ernst nehmen.

Und solltet ihr mal bock auf die F-Mountains haben meldet euch bei uns 

servus OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Andi (24. November 2002)

Hey, habt´s ihr die bilder vom neuen trail von jörg gesehen. schaut schon mal net schlecht aus. hoff mal das das wetter näxte woche mitspielt. müssen wir unbedingt austesten. 
ja, nochwas. @jörg. wieso bist du eigendlich immer noch kein mitglied hier im forum???? und gott sei dank hast du momentan kein bike da kannst wenigstens ein paar trail´s für uns bauen.  

Wir haben übrigens gestern mit den förster gesprochen und geschworen, daß wir nieeeeeee und nimmer irgendwo quer durch den wald fahren würden. ach ja, und wir haben auch versprochen das wir ihn net verraten das er nen Christbaum geklaut hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider peter (24. November 2002)

@ andi fahr mit nem rm7 auf jörg seinem neuen trail ! wegen der sicherheit beim landen kanst ja net immer glück haben und absteigen will gelernt sein ( denk ich ?)


----------



## rider peter (24. November 2002)

@ an all nich lettenbrüderlein                                                          zur zeit besteht die möglichkeit am miautrail die kleine lettenprüfung abzulegen !  in der mitten is ein schönes letten loch , drum rum fahren is nicht  taucherbrille wäre von vorteil aber sehen tut man damit auch nix     also auf gehts                  richtige  lb prüfung is nach wie vor am brione  würd ich sagen        is ja auch die heilige letten         cu lb peter                                                                                        @ jörg wen du ein bike brauchst kauf doch ein rm 7   aber meins bekommst du nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2002)

@andi ... man muss halt wissen wem man schreibt  war in ner viertelstunde geschehen  


5 minuten nach dem wir den föster getroffen hatten  bäume müssen halt weichen


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2002)

-


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. November 2002)

Ja endlich kann ich die Hälfte von meiner Gabel mal zahlen! Ach ja am 23.5.03 wär ein schöner Tag für nen Selbstmord so mit 23 ( Wisst schon illuminaten und so Weltverschwörung Hagbard!) Is ja schön das der Thread verschoben wurde aber sagst mir halt ich = planlos! Zwecks Party und saufen nur soviel gemacht wird auf jedn Fall special letten party aber erst is EMan dran!

@Phil hoff du bist gut heimgekommen und big probs for the beanie ( Wenglish for down unders!)

     CYa schon wiedr inde Alpen

               OLB Wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. November 2002)

@ Wastl
 ........wie persönlich *schäm*

@ peter
wo isn des miautrail..wann fahrtsn ihr da?

wie gesagt...um lb zu werden spring ich fast überall rein(aussser kemnather-kläranlage)
 

ciao mlb(vieeeeeellllleichtttt irgeeeeeendwwwwannnn nimmmmmer..aber nur vieeeeeellllllleicccchttt) Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (25. November 2002)

..sone ********!!!!!

morgen Englisch -schulaufgabe
übermorgen Deutsch-schulaufgabe
Freitag chemie ex
morgen in einer Woche rechnungswesenschulaufgabe
am 17ten: physik Schulaufgabe
und irgendwo dazwischen: chemie schulaufgabe

kann mir mal einer sagen wann ich zum biken komme????????
so eine blöde Scheiss!e
    
und das bei meinen momentanen noten
.
.
.Mitleid?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2002)

jammer nicht so ... du müsstest mal sehen was wir in physik machen und können sollen müssen ... dann würdest erst das jammern anfangen ...

gesamte newtonsche mechanik mit energie / impuls /
gravitation ... nur der einstein fehlt noch ... und das alles am donnerstag in 90 minuten aufs papier bringen


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. November 2002)

na und....?
so schlimm is dein zeug auch net
.....außerdem werde ich in der Schule gemoppt!!! (habt bitte mitleid....na gut dann tröste ich mich selber)
die sagen immer schwule cc-tunte  

so ich lern jez nochn bischen und morgen läuft des dann...

und wenn ich von der Schule komm geh ich erst mal bike....
verdammt dann muss ich ja für deutsch lernen
so eine Scheis!se!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. November 2002)

des was du da machst des kann ich schon lang!!!!

thema newtonsche elektronik:

ganz leicht zu erklären:

also..wenn der brownsche-apparat des Dichte-quotienten 0,5427895 beträgt und die kraft f² und die gegenwinkelkraft b³
zusammen multipliziert eine betragsumkehrfunktionsrelation ergeben, ist 7/5 gleich 6/3 und somit die umlenkkraft S²
für f² gleich 1 und damit ergibt sich eine betrag von 5,2658592 Newtonmeter was eine kehrfrigation andeutet

verstanden????

man ich sollte mich lieber selber um meinen Scheis!s kümmern

ciao mlb richie


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2002)

newtonsche elektronik


----------



## OLB Andi (25. November 2002)

@ OLB WASTL ohne (e)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum 13. Geburtstag. Viel Spaß beim feiern. Und net übertreiben - weist schon - kein Alkohol an Minderjährige !!!!


@ EMan / Körner

wie wärs mit nen eigenen threat : Schulaufgaben für schulkinder


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. November 2002)

hey des heißt doch newtonsche elektronik..des hast du selber geschrieben...oh nein mechanik ich kann meine ganzen formel über den haufen werfen *zerstreuterprofesserfluchen*

englisch is auf jeden fall voll gut gelaufen!!!   

so und jetzt nur noch deutsch!
für die Woche
aber dafür lern ich nix..is ja erörterung
und ich bin ja MR. allgemeinwissen in person
 
@ brille
sag ma was dazu!!!
ciao mlb richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. November 2002)

was n jetzt miautrail???

will endlich kleine lb prüfung machen!!     
mim eman hab ich ja schon die mini mini kleine "vom baby zum kleinkind werde prüfung "gemacht

AUF IN DIE LETTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikestationBS (26. November 2002)

Alsoo:
@eman
Impulssatz, Gravitation is billig zumindest in der 11ten
Wir hatten jetzt in der SA Quantelung der Ladung, Elementarladung Ladung als Erhaltungsgröße. Sind ganz schöne Hammerformeln aber wozu gibts die Formelsammlung!!

@Körner(jetzt ja schon Kleinkind  )
Deutsch- schreib ich auch am Mo habe aber noch nich mal die Lektüre angefangen zu lesen- Mist.


Ach bin Krank kann nicht in die Schule - das ist gut
kann nicht biken- das ist *******


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. November 2002)

och du armer...ich wette du machst blau und wenn deine eltern weg sind dann fährst du einfach heimlich du..... 

wenn das deine mami wüsste....böse böse(würd ich jetzt zu meiner katze sagen)
was schreib ich eigentlich fürn shceiss

kleine lb prüfung wann?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2002)

lb prüfung brauchst keine mehr körner ...

bist ehrenhalber nur dem namen wegen .... LB Vogelfutter


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. November 2002)

wenn dann schon 
LB vogefuttergetreidemehrkornkorn

oder einfach nur
LB Richie
*träum*

jetzt aber mal ne vernünftige antwort
bitte *auf die knie geh und hände zusammenfalt*


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2002)

für LB Richie musst schon noch etwas schuften ...

vorerst LB Vogelfutter


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. November 2002)

ok *schuft schuft*
ok
bist du mit LB(in probezeit) Richie einverstanden???


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2002)

nein


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. November 2002)

vielleicht LB mädchen für alles
oder LB von allen verachtet
oder sowas...

@ olb wastl..schreib rein!!
ich weiß dass du hier bist


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. November 2002)

oder lb fußabtreter
oder lb  ******************************************

hey ich bin auch was wert!!


----------



## Daniel-N (27. November 2002)

lass ihn doch dein bike putzen!

@phil haste den shifter raus...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2002)

LB Baby ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (27. November 2002)

ich bin jetzt kleinkind
echt unterstes niveau hier!!!!

ich will doch nur biken gehn man
ALSO noch mal für alle.......
wo ist der miautrail?
wann fahrt ihr da?
und bin ich danach lb(woran ich eh net glaube)?

ciao (mlb?)Richie(vogelfutter)


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2002)

der miautrail ist im stonewood ... 

heisst katzentrögel und befindet sich hinterm oberpfalzturm ... weis nicht ob dir das so gefallen würde ... nennt sich technischer eher langsamer downhill


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. November 2002)

gebt euch mal die Weicheier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t32712.html

schreibt mal was in den thread

echt lächerlich....
ich sag nur LETTEN RULEZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2002)

so jetzt hab ich den richtigen namen ...

LB hühnerfutter ... oder chickenfeed

ergibt dann LBCkFd Richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

@ markus bronzl
soso
ich wollt also nich ernst........kindergarten!(sagt mein bwr lehrer auch immer )

LB Chickenfeed hört sich schon geil an!!!
aber irgenddwas fehlt
wie wärs mit

LB Chickenwayfeed 

wegen miautrail
technisch hä? naja is mir lieber als des highspeed zeugs

ach ja hier noch was für dich.........

OLB eman

eman(uel).....zimtzl...........zintchristkindel  

naja mehr fällt mir nicht ein!!!!

ciao   LB Chickenwayfeed......


----------



## BikestationBS (28. November 2002)

^@körner
Wo bleibt denn hier der Respekrt von den OLBs bitte 
ich möchte hier mal frech behaupten dass du so noch weniger chancen hast echter LB zu werden, denn die Olb entscheiden das ja schließlich. Und nix gegen Eman der is voll in Ordung Okay?!!!
Und nichts gegen MANUEL bitte.
Danke
Manu(el)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2002)

ich hab wohl bis jetzt vergessen zu sagen das LBs unter 18 keine vernünftigen namen bekommen


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2002)

ich stelle vor ... das auerhuhn *gg*


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brille _
> *^@körner
> Wo bleibt denn hier der Respekrt von den OLBs bitte
> ich möchte hier mal frech behaupten dass du so noch weniger chancen hast echter LB zu werden, denn die Olb entscheiden das ja schließlich. Und nix gegen Eman der is voll in Ordung Okay?!!!
> ...



Hey meinst du des jez ernst oder was? wenn nicht benutze bitte smilies,ok

Außerdem weiß ich das der eman ok is, naja meistens........immer!

Außerdem hab ich mich eh damit abgefunden dass ich so schnell nicht lb werde ...aber was solls
auf jeden fall is des doch auch nur Spaß

das mit dem respekt vor olbs hab ich mir schon tausend mal überlegt aber irgenwan muss es  mal raus
 

@ eman

ok bin ich dann lb? wenn ich eh keinen gscheiden namen krieg?

ein hab ich noch
.
.
.
.
.
Zintzickel hahahha


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHS

HIIHII

ICH ÄNDERE JEtZT BALD MEIN NAMEN
ALSO JETZT BITTE LETZTE VORSCHLÄGE

DANACH MACH ICH IN KTWR EINE UMFRAGE WIE ICH HEI?EN SOLL!!

zur auswahl stehen

LB Vogelfutter
LB Chickenwayfeed
LB Richie(wählt eh keiner)
LB Hühnerfutter
LB Baby
LB Kleinkind

bitte um weitere vorschläge!!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

ich stelle vor

so sieht sich eman im spiegel nach einem halben Bier (0,33l inhalt des kompletten biers )


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

so jetzt ist schluss mit verarsche

von meiner Seite aus.......


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2002)

so jetzt hast mich beleidigt ... bis 2005 bist jetzt m(lb) Hühnerfutter


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

SCHEISSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE

das war ja nich so gewollt

nimms doch net so ernst bitte bitte bitte bitte

ich wollt des ja wirklich net 
bitte lass mich nicht sterben
mach alles mit mir 
ich putz auch dein bike

aber nenn mich nicht(m) lb Hühnerfutter

bitte ..sei nicht so grausam


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

ich sprech auch ganz brav jedes frühs jedes mittag und jedes abend 
das lettenunser

*preiset den heiligen OLB EMan*

bist jetzt wieder zufrieden


----------



## BikestationBS (28. November 2002)

sag ichs doch war eigentlich schon ernst gemeint, sind ja eigentlich hier kein blöderverein(denk ich jedenfalls)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (28. November 2002)

@Körner
Ich denke eher das ppassiert mit Miderjährigen, die schon unerlaubt alkohol trinken, die sehen sich vielleicht so im Spiegel!


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

@ brille

du hast wolln rad ab(hoffentlich nicht an deinem Bike)...blödverein.....das hier ist der intelligenteste thread überhaupt hier in diesem forum......außerdem....die anderen haben angefangen.......des sag ich meina mama


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brille _
> *@Körner
> Ich denke eher das ppassiert mit Miderjährigen, die schon unerlaubt alkohol trinken, die sehen sich vielleicht so im Spiegel! *



du verstehst woll überhaupt kein spaß hä?
spaßbremse!

hab dich mal net so

so ich will kein streit schulussssss!


----------



## BikestationBS (28. November 2002)

ja okay schon gut hast ja irgendwie auch recht ich meinte ja bloß
Ach so ich habe kein rad ab muss nir noch bis morgen ein ganzes Referat erstellen und noch ca 20 Seuten im Heft und 60 Seiten im Buch für ne Geschichte Schulaufgabe lernen geil hä???
Mfg
Manu


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

aha und warum schwirst du dann die ganze zeit im forum rum und bringst kleine kinder auf die palme?  

@ OLB EMan

du nimmst das ganze doch nicht etwa ernst oder?

ciao (m)LB *platzhalter* (Richie)

ich muss jetzt chemie lernen ..schreiben morgen 100ppro ne ex

naja.....meine hat chemie als hauptfach in ihrer ausbildung gehabt...die hilft mir  hihihe

@brille
viel spaß noch


----------



## BikestationBS (28. November 2002)

@Körner
naja ich habe Chemie LK also wennst mal ne Frage hast kannst dich auch an mich wenden is no prob.
Mfg
Manu


----------



## OLB Phil (29. November 2002)

@ LB Vogelfutter???

Die einzige Spass-Bremse ist meine Faust in deinem Gesicht wenn du so weiter machst 

Mal ernst, brauchst dich nich wundern, bei dem nullu-getippe, dass hier ma oft kilometerlang von dir unternander steht, dass dich keiner ernst nimmt.
Und dass die Jugend keinen Respekt mehr hat is ja eh nix neues!!

Tut mir leid aber da komm ich oft echt nich mit & ein lächen kannn ich mir da auch nich entringen.
Ich schreibe doch auch net meine Frauen/(schulaufgaben in deinem Fall) probleme hier rein, das eh kein interessiert!
<hoff ich doch & gibts ja eh nix (gell wastl)>

@ LB freaki
jo is unterwegs dein zeug!
kommt wohl pünktlich zum rahmen.
viel spass!!!!

@all
was geht an x-mas??
will auf jeden was alternatives
z.B. weihnachtsbaum weitwurf, christbaumkugel-kegeln.......


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. November 2002)

@ OLB PHil

ok ich beschränke mich auf 3 Beiträge pro tag
und ich versuche alles was mir ein fällt in einen beitrag zu schreiben...
deine faust als spaßbremss......schade... ich wollt morgen mal nach waldershof kommen...aber das wird wohl nix..hab keine lust auf noch mehr verletzungen*g*

tja dann kauf ich mein zukünftigen bike doch woanders......äh ich kaufs doch bei euch..
ach ja noch was: deine frauengeschichten würden mich schon mal interessieren

außerdem find ichs ganz net von dir dass du wenigstens erbost über meine beiträge bist.....die anderen belächeln mich nur noch


@ brille

ok danke für das angebot
..erklär mir mal die Synthese........analyse....extrahierung.....von stoffen....

ciao köRner


----------



## OLB Phil (29. November 2002)

@körner

tja bin ja ma gespannt dich so in "echt" zu erleben!
las dich ma blicken, dann kann ich sehn was ich für dich tun kann!
aussserdem schlag ich niemand!!! läge mir fern!

also kopf hoch auch wenn der hals dreckig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (29. November 2002)

hehe du hast mich mindestes schon zwei mal gesehn
ich bin der typ dem du verboten hast die bilder von den bomber-girls n anzuschauen in eurer Werkstatt
erinnerst dich?

also vielleicht bis morgen
ich telefoniere noch ma mim sascha

p.s._ da bin ich aber froh..dass du mich nicht schlägst


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. November 2002)

und wegen neuem bike...
also des jahr nimmer..aber vielleicht nächstes...bin schüler und das is kohle a bischen knapp
aber is ja bald weihnachten 

uppps schon wieder zwei beiträge hintereinander ..sorry


----------



## Daniel-N (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Phil _
> *@ LB freaki
> jo is unterwegs dein zeug!
> kommt wohl pünktlich zum rahmen.
> viel spass!!!!*



Danke ist heut angekommen.. mail mir dann die kto..  thx nochma für die hülle 

rahmen müsste dienstag oder mittwoch da sein dann gehts los.. und zeig dem vogelfutter dochma wie man fährt  


phil.. frauen probleme.. sprich dich aus  hast mein nummer oda?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2002)

@körner ... 
hast mittlerweile deine ganze glaubwürdigkeit verspielt   LB Chickenfeed ... für die nächsten ... so nen irrer name passt doch zu dir


----------



## OLB Andi (30. November 2002)

bei dem ganzen schmarrn der da getippt wird frag ich mich echt ob mountainbiken net blos impotend sondern auch deppert macht. würd einiges erklären 


@ all die net dabei waren

gestern nacht auf der kösser hab ihr echt was verbastit. hatten schon lang nimmer so einen geilen abend. war auch echt was geboten da droben. ne automobilausstellung is gar nix dagegen. war nämlich die präsentation von den Volksgeländewagen. warn so ungfähr 100000 krawattenheinis oben. aber wir haben alle dumm angelabert und die werbegeschenke abgezogen  Alk hat´s auch genug gegeben - bin schon lang nimmer so besoffen heimgefahren :-(

geht morgen irgendwas ??? ich war heut mal im steinbruch bei tröstau. aber irgendwie wars heut doch einfach zu nass.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2002)

um die verwirrung kamplett zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2002)

wie man sieht macht das ash von peter weniger sinn ... werd also graumeliert draus machen obwohl das mit weissen druck auch noch nicht opti ist


war schon klar das die kapuzenjacken nur hinten bedruckt werden?


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Dezember 2002)

hehe meine ganze glaubwürdigkeit verspielt?
ich hatte noch nie eine glaubwürdigkeit

@olb phil
son job wie du will ich auch haben(jedenfall nur im winter )

ich hab mir ein neues fully gekauft...
ihr seht es hier   *gg*#


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Dezember 2002)

hehehe
Heut hab ich mal wieder nenn brief von meinem Lieblingslehrer bekommen.....nennt sich "Mitteilung"
und wisst ihr warum??
weil ich der obergangsta homie nigga rufboypisser der schule bin!!!
ja und außerdem sammel ich die ja jetzt:
Und weil die lehrer zu faul sind eine Mitteilung zu schreiben..gibts jetzt was neues..des nennt sich........Mitteilung zum ankreuzen..ganz einfach..wie beim wahlzetttl.....

so meiner hat 15 Kästchen zum ankreuzen..
und wieviel kreuzchen sind bei mir angekekreuzt??
 ganze neun stück!

danke Herr Spitzer 

Herr Spitzer + 2.12.20002


----------



## OLB Wastl (3. Dezember 2002)

Da kannst ja net mal a WE Urlaub machen, denn der Kleine schreibt ja soviel das man kotzt! Achja ich ich hab ja Chemie Vordiplom aber ich weiss ja nix mehr!

@Phil Frauenprobs werden nur mit Dir besprochen, damit du auch immer schön auf dem Luafenden bist und am Do checken wir die studentinnen!

@all Ja ich fahr noch fahrrad aber nur in die Arbeit und wieder heim bin momentan zwecks Dunkelheit etwas demotiviert baer mim neuen bike geht hoffentlich wieder was 

@freaki was geht eigentlich so in Berlin und was für ne Kurbel + innenlager soll ich mir kaufen für HT!?! FSa Cromo? bike mailorder 215 ES!

CU in the Snow!

           OLB Wastl

zum thema frauen


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Dezember 2002)

ok

@olb phil

könnt ihr eigentlich auch räder(rahmen) von anderen marken bestellen und aufbauen?

ich machs jetzt so wie die anderen....
....ich schreib gar nix mehr.........

@ olb wastl

der blick von der tusse verrät einiges


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *
> 
> @ olb wastl
> ...



ja das die so 10 promille haben musste bis sie sich fürs foto neben wastl stellte


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Dezember 2002)

überleg mal 10 promille...da müsstest du ein ganzes bier trinken  (scherz )


----------



## OLB Phil (4. Dezember 2002)

WIE??????
ihr kuckt den mädels noch zuerst ins gesicht????? 
kein wunder, dass das nich klappt bei euch<lol>

ausserdem wars denk eher kalt!?

so wer ma kann heute abend sich ab 20.00 waldershof im brauhaus sehen lassen!!!
falls wer nachkommen mag. den ich nich erreicht hab kann er ja ma irgendwo kurz durchrufen oder einfach vorbeikommen!!!!


----------



## Daniel-N (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Phil _
> *WIE??????
> ihr kuckt den mädels noch zuerst ins gesicht?????
> kein wunder, dass das nich klappt bei euch<lol>
> ...



ich tät ja gern kommen aber da hätteste mir vor 3 stunden bescheid sagen müssen.. dann häts noch geklappt.. wobei morgen is bwl klausur das wär weng knapp geworden außer ich hät mich um 3 verabschiedet und wäre gleich zur schule gefahren 

btw: willste eigentlich gar kein geld phil.. wenn das so ist hät ich da noch son paar sachen


----------



## rider peter (4. Dezember 2002)

@ hi wollt eigentlich was zum bild vom wastl schreiben , hab es aber gehn lassen da in letzter zeit so viel ...  geschrieben wird !!!  @ an alle  im downhill laden in nürnberg (ist echt cool der laden !) gibt es noch 1 freddie's revenz nokian reifen !!! würd nicht mehr gebaut ! liegen alle teile die ein freeride - herz erfreuen nur so rum wär doch was in waldershof phil ! bekannt sind wir auch schon da ! die welt ist halt klein. die leut sind auch gut drauf  aber naja ...  bis freitag cu lb peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Dezember 2002)

bwl!haha

tust mir leid


----------



## BikestationBS (5. Dezember 2002)

jo über den laden downhill in nürngberg habe ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört. Nur mal so am rande.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2002)

so entscheidet wie es hinten hinkommt ... würd mal sagen die unterste oder vorletzte ... das mittenrein ist wohl nichts ...


----------



## rider peter (5. Dezember 2002)

hi ich find die schrift von oben net , schlecht  sollte aber unten stehn . die beschriftung vorn muß dan aber auch so ausschaun . mit nem test- shirt wird nix hab i gehört ? hoffentlich wird der druck net das wir  shirts ohne ende haben und keiner will sie haben                                                                       @ an alle wer ein rm7 im neuzustand sehen will sollte morgen zu phil in den laden kommen der rahmen hängt dan ab samstag bei mir ( am weihnachtsbaum  hoffentlich fällt der net um     )wer dan noch ein auge draufwerfen will muß eintritt zahlen


----------



## Daniel-N (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rider peter _
> *hi ich find die schrift von oben net , schlecht  sollte aber unten stehn . die beschriftung vorn muß dan aber auch so ausschaun . mit nem test- shirt wird nix hab i gehört ? hoffentlich wird der druck net das wir  shirts ohne ende haben und keiner will sie haben                                                                       @ an alle wer ein rm7 im neuzustand sehen will sollte morgen zu phil in den laden kommen der rahmen hängt dan ab samstag bei mir ( am weihnachtsbaum  hoffentlich fällt der net um     )wer dan noch ein auge draufwerfen will muß eintritt zahlen    *



uhi herzlichen zum schönen rahmen peter  
ich bin grade ganz einfrig dabei mir meinen aufzubauen.. wird echt fein das teil


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Dezember 2002)

@ peter
angeber 

neh habs schon gesehen....geiles teil
glückspilz!
ach ja an den weihnachtsbaum würd ichs nicht lehnen 

@phil

ich glaub ich häng morgen wieder bei euch ab


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Dezember 2002)

@ OLB EMan

also ich finds am besten wenn die hp adresse in der mitte is...also in dem logo drin halt so......

.
.
aber ich darf ja net mitreden

ach ja....als mlb hab ich meinen schuh natürlich nicht geputzt
...hab dafür aber auch nur ein paar socken bekommen..abber das wars wert


----------



## Daniel-N (6. Dezember 2002)

darf ich euch mal auf mein neues letten bike aufmerksam machen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=357660


----------



## rider peter (8. Dezember 2002)

und wer ein wade simmons besitzt is ein glückspilz         aber seit net traurig lettenbrüder ( oder zukunfts-lettenbrüder  )  ihr seht es nächstes jahr ( vieleicht bloß von hinten    )  könnt es auch anfassen aber mehr net              wer wahr heute biken (oder gestern , auser e man hab ich im steinwäldle gesehn )  wetter war super wege sind top abgesehn vom eis     und mit nem gary läuft's nach 2 wochen ziemlich leicht ! andre hat immer noch angst bei uns mitzufahrn aber den überreden wir auch noch oder? also bis mittwoch und phil geb basti rechtzeitig bescheid hat evt. zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider peter (8. Dezember 2002)

hi freaki wolltest doch zum     kome  wenst nen hubi nimst gehts schneller     da kanst auch länger schlafe  fliegt ja nur ca 1.5 stund .  rollt dein bike scho meins is weihnachts deko. macht sich echt gut !  bis den


----------



## Daniel-N (8. Dezember 2002)

na sicher fährt des scho.. und wie..






schau dir das Bild genau an.. das is das Rad was die Letten von vorn auf dein Rocky spritzt   

konnte leider nimmer kommen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2002)

1


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2002)

2 und so wirds denk ich auch werden


----------



## OLB Andi (8. Dezember 2002)

@ eman

also ich würd die version mit den text unter den logo nehmen. wobei so schlecht sieht des mit innen rein auch net aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2002)

ja mitte hat ich auch mal gedacht ... aber seit dem bild find ich das untere ist klarer und besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (9. Dezember 2002)

denk auch die 2 is besser!


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Dezember 2002)

ich denk die 1 is besser.....aber egal ich krieg ja eh keins...gibt  ja keine babygrößen..stimmts eman....


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2002)

@körner *gg*

2 ist schon besser ... hast doch eins bestellt oder nicht  

@phil ... denk mal an die liste ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Dezember 2002)

ok ich schließ mich den lettenbrüdern an 


ciao LB chickenfeed


----------



## BikestationBS (10. Dezember 2002)

@ Eman 
2 is besser ebenfalls meine Meinung!
@ peter
Also Rm7 find ich schon nicht schlecht, nur hat irgendwie jeder ein RM7 also ich such mir jedenfalls eines dass es nur ganz selten gibt, Devil Frog z.B. ist ein großer Favourit von mir.  
haste dann die neue Monster T drinne (Wade Simmons)???
@Freaki
Geiles bike und wie ich oben schon sagen mal was besonderes RESPEKT!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2002)

@brille
wenn du ein devil haben willsst....musst dich schicken...ich hab gelesen das die von devil nur 250 stück im jahr bauen
und naja...1299 mit dämpfer(@quelle bike worhshop)

n bischen teuer für nen schüler


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2002)

@ peter..
so kannstes ja aufbauen


----------



## rider peter (10. Dezember 2002)

wieso können ? so is es aufgebaut  ,allerdings mit ner boxxer !!!   hab kein bild angehängt .                                                                @brille i glaub des bike wirst net oft sehn bei der lackierug oder meinst net ? aufgebaut wird erst im neuen jahr , fahr im winter mit nem votec ist eh scho im ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Dezember 2002)

@lb peter
votec schon im arsch...

hehe wo ich neulich beim phil im mc wahr hab ich bei deinem bike den bremshebel gedrückt..fast wär das ganze öl rausgeläuft...aber phil hat gottseidank irgendwelche keile davor getan...puuuuuhhhhhhh
bist jetzt böse...   

warum den boxxer? meine longtravel monster is doch viel bessseer


----------



## rider peter (12. Dezember 2002)

@köRner  ich und phil haben scho gewußt das die kids oder irgend ein depp an der bremse rumspielen würd , deshalb die sicherung ! wen öl ausgelaufen wär dan hätt i vogelfutter aus dir gemacht !!!     aber wenst mit biken gehst ( in ferner zukunft ) kann i ja an deiner bremse rumspielen     hast bestimmt nix dagegen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Dezember 2002)

@ peter

naja bin ja schon vogelfutter......

von wegen an meiner bremse rumspielen..
ich hab keine..für was denn


----------



## OLB Andi (14. Dezember 2002)

@ all LB´s , OLB´s und solche die´s werden wollen

Was geht morgen??? (So.) Ich hätt Zeit. Irgendwie sowas mit Kösser? Evtl die Runde ein bisserl ausweiten (z.B. über WUN - WEIN-nachtsmarkt einen ebensolchen glühend testen?) Oder was anderes? Ich bitte um Vorschläge. 
Was is eigendlich mit den anderen los (Basti, Wastl & co) ? Machen die Winterschlaf?

Sersen 

OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Phil (14. Dezember 2002)

@all

auf die schlaffen glieder!!!
ja wastl, is mir klar, da is dein blut eh grad die ganze zeit!!!

& wer damit scho ma biken war is sich klar wie besch***en das is.

Ausserdem werd ich etz andi haier´n da wastl vor mir ne frau abgekriegt hat   

also morgen kössa mit wun klingt gut.
rafft euch auf kommt mit wird sischer witzisch.


----------



## rider peter (15. Dezember 2002)

hi war net schlecht heut  auch mit nem fast starbike ! geht auch scho einiges damit bin net ins schwitze gekome bergauf           wer net dabei war is selber schuld     halt der harte kern der die eiskalten trails unsichergemacht hat     @köRner  lettenbruder kanst zur zeit eh net wern weil es keine letten gibt    aber  wenst mitfährst wirst vieleicht der erste eis oder schnee-bruder !


----------



## rider peter (15. Dezember 2002)

@ an alle wie schauts jetze mit ner weihnachtsfeier bei phil im laden aus am 24 ? wird langsam zeit ? sollten scho alle komme ! könn ja am mittwoch reden


----------



## OLB Andi (15. Dezember 2002)

@ phil

sollte das ein offizieller heiratsantrag sein? hm... dann werd ich wohl morgen schon mal das aufgebot bestellen. aber eigendlich sollten wir uns vorher ja erstmal verloben - egal dann heiraten wir halt gleich. wir sind sowieso schon wie so ein altes ehepaar 

aber war heut echt net schlecht. wenns auch schon fast aweng kompliziert war an nen glühwein zu kommen. aber letztendlich hat des ja auch gefunzt.

@ eman
eigendlich könnten wir ja nächste woche wirklich mal nachts biken gehen. vieleicht mittwoch und danach bahnhof (@basti - wegen dir). mal schaun was wetter macht.
außerdem könntest du mir ja mal das logo schwarz auf weiß ausdrucken. aber die einfache version. wegen LKW - beschriftung.

@ jörg
wann kaufst du dir mal nen handy?

@ peter
wegen 24. mal schaun´. Mittwoch


@ all
nix weiter 

servus - Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2002)

naja mittwoch ist für mich jetzt nen sch... tag ... komm erst nach 16:00 heim ... und hab am drauffolgenden tag fast alle fächer :-(

aber mal schauen ...

logo kann ich drucken ...

wir müssen jetzt auch mal klären wie wir das mit der bezahlung der shirts machen ... eigenes konto wird kaum gehen wegen der gebühren ...


----------



## OLB Phil (15. Dezember 2002)

@eman &@all

wegen kohle shirtz
Bin auch bereit bei mir im laden ne kleine kasse einzurichten.
halt ne liste dazu und dann wird abkassiert bis zu nem bestimmten datum.
Da hab ich auch meistens genügend wechselgeld & 90% derer die eins wollen kommen eh da vorbei.
Halte ne liste mit namen shirts betrag usw dazu und dann meinetwegen mit unterschrift, dass ja alles passt.

@all 2
fands heut auch echt goodie

@eman die bike specs schick ich demnächst ma!


Laden is mo & di früh zu!!!!!! wegen weihnachtsfeier


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Dezember 2002)

juhu

bei mir hats auch endlich geschneit.....
aber ich bin krank..deswegen schreib ich auch um die uhrzeit rein...
naja so richtig krank bin ich nicht....heute is bloß mathe ex
nachsitzen glaub ich und morgen is physik Schulaufgabe  

naja ich will schon mal mitfahren...vielleicht dann in die weihnachtsferien is ja bald 

@ (o?)lb peter

yo snowletten.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider peter (16. Dezember 2002)

servus letti 's  @ alle   das mit dere kassen bei phil  find i  ist die beste lösung  brauchen bloß ein goßes schloß für bei dene schlechte mensche heut    @ e man  die auahane -jagt     haste ja super gemacht  muß i auch ma danke sage für dei zeit ! obwohlst genügend hast nach dere schule     @ andi und phil  wan steigt die party ?  geschenkt bekommt ihr nen topfsatz zum kochen oder ne spülmaschin    na wie wärs ?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2002)

ok geld können wir so machen ... bekommst wahrscheinlich diese woche noch die genauen preise ... 
zahlen eilt nicht so ... reicht wenn ich das geld irgendwann so in absehbarer zeit dann bekomme denk das funzt schon

fahr wahrscheinlich am donnerstag nach weiden und mach die sache klar ... hab angerufen preise sind ok

@andi .. na willst morgen ... soll unter 0 grad haben also ok ...


----------



## OLB Phil (17. Dezember 2002)

@all

so hallo,
was geht am miwo?? denk was trinken wo is scho drin oder?
gebt halt bei mir im laden bescheid!

@peter
hintebau is leider noch nicht da gewesen heute!!
hab auch niemand mehr erreicht! geb morgen ma bescheid!

@jörg
frame auch noch net da aber meld mich wenn ich was wisse tu!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *@ phil
> 
> @ jörg
> ...



@jörg 
wann schneidest du dir endlich die haare
wann kaufst du dir endlich nen fully
wann lässt du die anderen mal mithalten


@ all seht ihr meinen neuen namen? 

mein rad is schon wieder in arsch
@phil
musstes reparieren


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2002)

Test, Test, Test. Bin drin, aber wie krieg ich jetzt da mein kleines Bild rein.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2002)

oh du wunder was für ein wunder ... kann das wahr sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (19. Dezember 2002)

Naja beim Jörg dauert ja alles a bissl länger! Aber er hats ja etz gschafft! Respekt! 
@Jörg: wo is mein Vorderrad hast des scho verkauft oder was?

@all hab etz dann klausur, die letzte für 2002 Yeah

       CYA
             wenn ich mal wieder biken geh!"

                   Wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Dezember 2002)

@ olb wastl

viel glück oder is jetzt schon vorbei?

naja egal
endlich FERIEN
huhu was für ein schöner tag zum biken......


 

mist...muss ich halt bmx fahrn


----------



## rider peter (19. Dezember 2002)

des dere jürg des geschäft hätt !!! is jo net zufasse   wenst jetze so weit mächst werst no zu tech-guru     bekomst dei rocky noch vor die heiligen tag ? mei hinterschwanzl macht erst ne weltreise      oder so änlich     in dere zeit hät i mir ein schnitze könn     @ an alle  wie schauts am 24 mit weißwürscht und weizen aus früh ?  keine angst basti kanst ja des weizen weglasse    (  war ein vorschlag von phil ) könne ja morgen drüber rede        also jörg den schreib ma viel und so des alle des lese könne


----------



## rider peter (19. Dezember 2002)

Mac chicken weißt eigentlich das jeder neue lb ne runde ausgeben muß  ?  tja hast pech das wir trinckfest sind  kanst also dein taschengeld     für die nächsten jahre streichen       und  auserdem mußt scho schlafe wen wir die sau rauslasse


----------



## OLB Andi (19. Dezember 2002)

hey, da schaut man mal so zweit tagen net ins forum und schon geschehen dinge von historischen dimensionen.

ich mein des mit Jörg

mal abgesehn davon is olb wastl (ohne e) auch wieder auferstanden von den toten. 

und nen neuen (selbsternannten) LB haben wir auch noch. beweise müssen aber noch erbracht werden - wenn die letten wieder aufgetaut is. gell.

hm... schon fast ein bisserl viel auf einmal

Jetz was anderes
wie schauts weihnachten so rein biketechnisch aus? also an 24. so um 19.00 hätt ich zeit z. b. 
ne aber nachmittags ne kleine runde wenn´s wetter passt wär schon drin. am 25. ging auch was. nur am 26. is wohl eher schlecht. glaub net, daß wir (phil & ich) da so fit sind *gg*

ansonsten hab ich jetz ab morgen bis einschl. 6.jan mein betrieb dicht. soll heißen das ich da auch ab und zu mal untere der woche zeit hätte. aber schaun mer erst mal was es wetter macht.


so aber jetz noch was gaaaanz anderes
da ich in ner mail schon auf lago 2003 angeschrieben worden bin möchte ich schon jetz mal den vorläufigen termin bekanntgeben. also ziehmlich sicher is der zeitraum vom 01.05.03 (Do.) bis 04.05.03 (So.) da sollte eigendlich jeder zeit haben. is nur ein freitag urlaub nötig. (für fast alle jedenfalls) ich würd dann aber noch die zeit vom 04.05.03 bis zum 08.05.03 (Do.) drannhängen. dann isses ne ganze woche. ob man bis zum nächsten We verlängern soll ??? wir dann wohl schon a bisserl lang. bike festival is auf jeden fall vom 1. bis zum 4. 
so jetz kann schon mal jeder planen. 
ich hab rel. sicher die 4 tage zeit. wenn ich glück hab dann auch die ganze woche.
soll mal jeder, der mit will, was reintippen. "hotel" und organisation mach ich klar. wie immer halt beim walter. bleib nur das prob mit der fahrerei. des hängt aber wieder von der zahl derer ab die mitfahren wollen.

...und hoffendlich is auf´m brione wieder ne super letten. dann könnten wir ja auch mal wieder ein paar neue OLB´s ernennen *ggg*

servus


----------



## Daniel-N (20. Dezember 2002)

der eman hat mir scho von erzählt und da ich jetzt meinen schein machen darf (ja trotz meina points  ) sieht das mit lago gar nich so schlecht aus.. fang im jan mit dem lappen an und bin hoffe ich ab mitte märz fahrbereit  

wann brauchste denn spätestens ne info dafür? würd scho gern mitkommen müsst halt nur sehen wie das alles mitm schein und dann mitm auto klappt...


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2002)

)@ peter....
hehe mein taschengeld is schon gespert für die nächste jahre...
muss mir nen neues bike zulegen....

auußerdem gibts  nur mineralwasser und spezi(da freut sich der eman )

@ andi...
was heißt hier selbsternannt......
der eman hat mich dazu "gekrönt"

hehe bin dann auch in der weihnachtsfeiter im mc
achja ich will KEINE weißwürste..
aber da phil weiß scho wos i mog....

gehn ma dann noch biken anstatt in dem versüfften laden (nichts gegen die wo da arbeiten......) rumzuhängen

ok 

ciao LB(nichtselbsternanntsondernvom eman) Chickenfeed

ach ja meine neue
email adresse: [email protected]  thanx to eman


----------



## Daniel-N (20. Dezember 2002)

bayer und ka weisswürstel? wie gehst du n ab? was tät ich geben damit ich mal wieder gscheite bekommen tät.. *lecker* 



> _Original geschrieben von LB Chickenfeed _
> *)@ peter....
> hehe mein taschengeld is schon gespert für die nächste jahre...
> muss mir nen neues bike zulegen....
> ...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2002)

naja körner ... hast mich missverstanden ... zum LB warst noch nicht ernannt  aber egal ... bist bereits auf der page ...

die addi ist .com ... also [email protected]


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *
> ...und hoffendlich is auf´m brione wieder ne super letten. dann könnten wir ja auch mal wieder ein paar neue OLB´s ernennen *ggg*
> 
> servus *



wehe ihr führt wieder regentänze auf ... dann bin ich für ewig sauer ... bei 4 tagen unten brauchts nicht regnen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2002)

naja...
lb chickenfeed...is ja auch noch net so richtig lb......wenn du verstehst 

@ freaki
von weißwürsten krieg ich immer blähungen....besonders von diesem süssen senf oder was des is


----------



## Daniel-N (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Chickenfeed _
> *naja...
> lb chickenfeed...is ja auch noch net so richtig lb......wenn du verstehst
> 
> ...



drum ja.. bein dh arsch nach hinten turbo boost an   

nö versteh i net is doch feines zeuch..


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2002)

haha hab mir grad die hp angeschaut....

wenn ich eins hab kriegst n ein gscheides bild von mir  is ja grausam.......
cubeschrottkiste.........naja nich ganz
es müsste heißen scheis?verdammtemistschrott****arschcube****kiste..........jaahhhhh iss soooooo

ich muss übrigens noch in kontakt rein ...........

Hier noch zur vervollständigung:

Erstes Bike
Nakamura Comp FS 1


Schlüsselerlebnisse
Ausfahrt mit OLB Wastl *gg*
Willingen 2000

Favourite Hometrail:
Oberpfalz-Turm
Kemnath Street...(da gehts ab)

Musik:

alles was anderen auf den Geist geht
ansonsten querbeat

Moto:
hab nix als Drop im Kopp
nach bergauf erstmal verschnauf.......

Verletzungen:
mehrmals geprellte Finger


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2002)

@freaki

war ja nur nen scherz....(jetzt mal ganz unter uns...ich bin zu dumm die zu schälen....*pssssssttttt* aber keinem weitersagen......,Ok?)


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2002)

bis ich da wieder drinn war   jetzt reichts, auf zum


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2002)

@ jörg
was im forum?
mach cookies an dann biste immer gleich wieder eingeloggt...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2002)

Cookies???? Das sind doch Plätzchen. Wie soll ich die anmachen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2002)

Hei nommal.
Für alle dies nochnet wissen. Nach jahrhunderten des Wartens und 23fachen reinkarnierens hab ich nun endlich meinen Rahmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2002)

Hei nommal nommal,
ich muß soviel Einzelbeiträge schreiben damit ich mein kleines Bild unter meine Namen setzen kann.
Na Jungs seit ihr gestern alle heil heimgekommen. Die bergabfahrten waren schon irgendwie spannend. 
Für alle dies net wissen, wir waren auf der Kösser, was trinken.
Und bei den Bergabfahrten sind die mit Auto gemeint.

Nachtrag: Statt gestern heute einsetzen, war nähmlich (mit h gefällts mir einfach besser) nicht mehr gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *  Cookies???? Das sind doch Plätzchen. Wie soll ich die anmachen. *


@ LB Jörg

also...
du gehst erst auf...profil(weist schon des ganz oben rechts)

dann auf einstellungen bearbeiten
und dann dort die zweite zeile wo steht:

Automatischer Login, wenn Du in dieses Forum zurückkehrst? (benutzt Cookies)

und dann ja anklicken

und dann bist du nähmlich(mir gefällts mit h auch besser)
gleich immer beim nächsten besuch sofort gleich wieder eingeloggt...
is das nicht toll

P.S: Geiler Rahmen....aber was macht diese dumme blaugrau- weiße konserven dose da oben drauf....
 

was machstn für ne gabel rein....endlich mal nen anderer nicht immer nur das rm7


----------



## OLB Phil (21. Dezember 2002)

@chickenfeed
AAAAAARRRGGGGGG 

was hab ich dir über lange signatures gesagt?????
hheeeeee is doch klar oder 

@all war fett gestern


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. Dezember 2002)

Was für ne Gabel fährt man in nem onepointfive rahmen?


----------



## rider peter (21. Dezember 2002)

hi es geschen noch wunder weihnachtsman phil   hat mir durchgefunkt des mei hinterteil angekomme is !!! is der wahnsin nach 3-4 woche . kösse war gestern wieder super , sollten scho auf die reihe bekommen des beim nächsten ausflug alle dabei sind      @ mac chicken  welche bremse hast angelangt ? phil hat luft festgestellt   wahr ok die brems , wen der hebel nach unten hägt saugt er luft rein !  vieleich hat ja noch einer dran rumgespielt


----------



## OLB Phil (21. Dezember 2002)

@wastl

na eine mit 1,5" steuerrohr)


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2002)

Hei,

@Beder: hää, hast wohl deinen Bobbers zu Fill geschickt.

@Körner: ne Sherman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2002)

Ach ja nochwas,
@ all: man kann übrigens keine 100 Smilies auf einmal in einem Beitrag aktivieren 
Habs ausprobiert


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2002)

koeseine ... ja das nächste will ich schon mal mit  ... hab nur nen prob mitm runterlaufen ... ist gegen die dhler ehre  vielleicht liegt ja schnee ... dann mit schlitten  

bin gestern ohne lichtausfall und fast ohne sturz wieder in mak angekommen 

in nen onepointfive rahmen passt jede gabel ... 

@jörg ... funzt doch schon ganz gut mit deinen forumsbesuchen


----------



## OLB Wastl (22. Dezember 2002)

Das man mit distanzhülzen jede Gabel reinkriegt aber normalerweise sollte man ja schon ne Sherman fahren wenn man sie bekommt!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2002)

Hei LBs und so,
tolles Wetter draußn. Es geht voran. Hab grade meine Rohloff fertig montiert. Des is keine Arbeit für Analphas. Kann jetzt nur hoffen das der 14te Gang der 14te und der 1te der 1te Gang is.
So jetzt erstma nen Kaffee trinken und dann as Innenlager reinfunzen (Ihmähnsprache). 
So, noch drei Beiträge und ich kann mein Minnibild reinsetzten.

@wästl: schoh


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2002)

So jetzt noch 2 Beiträge


----------



## OLB Wastl (22. Dezember 2002)

Wollt ja grad schon mal vorbeischauen weil ich a bissl biken war aber ich dacht dein Kaffee is alla und mir machst ja eh keinen! Schönes Fahrrad!
Achja Montag fang ich endlich mim Fliegenden Zirkus an Meine Holzfeller is ja gekommen!

   CYA
           Wastl

Achja des Geniesel nervt mich und glättet die Strassen und vor allem meine Lieblingssingletrails!


 drink more


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2002)

so hab heut auch fleissig gewerkelt ... diesmal schon in 2:30 ... jedes mal schneller... aus 24 zoll 26 zoll gemacht ohne die 24 zoll speichen zu zerstören 

jetzt kommen die spikes rauf und das eis ist weg


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2002)

und die flatpedals (nicht ans gemini  )  kommen jetzt ran


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2002)

übrigens kauf ich jetzt damnächts auch ne MiniDV mit analog video in ... dann drehn wir immer sommer mal nen vid über die fichtelmountainstrails


----------



## OLB Wastl (22. Dezember 2002)

Sind das nicht Bärentatzenpedale! Aber etz wird dann mal ander Bunnyhop technick gefeilt? Oder? Meine Spikes sind immer noch net da! Schaun mer mal!

         CYA
                 OLB Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Wastl _
> *Sind das nicht Bärentatzenpedale! Aber etz wird dann mal ander Bunnyhop technick gefeilt? Oder? Meine Spikes sind immer noch net da! Schaun mer mal!
> 
> CYA
> OLB Wastl *



) ok dann halt tatzen ... kenn ich ja gar nicht in deinem sprachgebrauch  

wenn ich bikesonsnow wirklich mit trauen sollte mitzufahren geht das wohl mit flats besser als mit klicks ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2002)

Naja, dann warn mer ja heut alle fleißig.

@Wästl: häst schoh vorbeikommen können
              an Keffee hätst auch schoh kriegt
              hät mer uns gleich NEW WORLD DISORDER 3 reinziehn können

@Eman: des heißt "Flähtpäddls" und Tschimminei


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2002)

Ups, jetzt hab irgendwie drei Beiträge übersehen, da schon wieder ne neue Seite aufgeschlagen worden ist. Also einfach die letzten drei wegdenken.


----------



## rider peter (22. Dezember 2002)

hi kanst auch so fahren liegt sowieso kein schnee e man  der vorteil is solange die den termin verschieben schneit es net     blöd is nur wens dan im  märz erst losgeht                           @ jörg kanst dein  rocky ja in der letten einweihen    wenst jetze scho feste schraubst !                                                            @ all  mit basti wahr woll nix heut  wie immer


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2002)

Is heut wohl was gwesn oder is heut was?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2002)

Hey Wastl,
du hast deine Holzfeller. 
In welcher farbe denn? Fill hat gsagt die gibts nur in nicht golden


----------



## Daniel-N (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Hey Wastl,
> du hast deine Holzfeller.
> In welcher farbe denn? Fill hat gsagt die gibts nur in nicht golden *



hi jörg  schönes bike bin mal gespannt..  klar gibts die in gold...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Naja, dann warn mer ja heut alle fleißig.
> 
> @Wästl: häst schoh vorbeikommen können
> ...



also gut ... der wästel said halt Tschemmenei mit flähtpäddls  aber ich nicht ...

hast NWD 3 gekauft ... ist mir zu teuer  kann ich mal haben? brauch ja anregungen für eigene vid


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2002)

Wenn ich von Vill NSE 5 wiederhab tu ich euch beide überspieln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Dezember 2002)

@ phil

uppppssss hab ich ganz vergessen*HÄHÄH+
 

@ BUSTY AIRWASTL

WARUM FRÄGT DU MICH SONE ******** ......GEH doch ins ddd forum   

außerdem heiß ich jetz LB chickenfeed(das hab ich mir auch verdient nach fast 400 beiträgen in a paar wochen

@ ALLLL

ok bis dienstag auf da Weihnachtsparty

ach ja....ich will keine Weißwürstla...
aber glühwein und KEINEN Kinderpunsch


----------



## OLB Wastl (22. Dezember 2002)

Truvativ hat gesagt serie gibts nicht in gold weil si probs mit der Beschichtung haben, so is es nunmal alos liegt sie etz in schwarz rum und wird morgen an mein Bike geklopft Juhu!

              CYA
                      Wastl


----------



## OLB Phil (22. Dezember 2002)

arrrg

irgendwie komm ich heut nimmer mit was hier geht?! 

macht aber nix, da ich euch hoffentlich alle bei mir am die früh im laden seh.

habi dere & good nigth


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Phil _
> *arrrg
> 
> irgendwie komm ich heut nimmer mit was hier geht?!
> ...



hmm eigentlich noch ganz durchsichtig hier zur abwechselung mal


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Dezember 2002)

@ olb phil

selbst ich blick nimmer durch................. 

wenn ma ma an tag weg is dann posten die gleich ne ganze seite.......na gut ich bin auch net besser 

ich freu mich schon auf dienstag aber frage....

beschenkt ihr euch da ???
und muss ich jetzt einen ausgeben als neuer "lettenbruder"?????

@ wastl....

du hast doch ne 1 1/8 sherman oder?
wieviel hatn die jetzt gekostet????
und wievil fw?

also nur rein informativ--ich denke nich dran eine zu kaufen  

gute nacht jetzt wirds zeit für heiaheia


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Dezember 2002)

Gähn ... mann macht das müde ....

Gute Nacht !

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von wolfi_1 _
> *Gähn ... mann macht das müde ....
> 
> Gute Nacht !
> ...



wennst hier schon so gloreiche beträge schreibst dann lass dich mal aufm snowhill blicken ... dann schaun mer mal obst noch gähnst


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Dezember 2002)

hä wer bist den du
und......
trink nen kaffee ne cola und ess nen pocket coffee

dann biste wieder wach


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2002)

Pocketcoffee schmeckt voll sch****


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2002)

na jörg wo bleibt dein benutzerbild?? *gg*

das profilfoto sieht nach ner waschechten vorderradlandung aus


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2002)

Ich krieg mein Benutzterbild net rein  
Habs jetzt fünf mal probiert   aber sagt immer ok und dann isses net da  

@ Wolfi: tolle Schaltung an deinem Rad, als Oberfranke fähreste doch wahrscheinlich auch immer im Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi Ihmän,
ich hab meinen letzten Beitrag vor deinem letzten Beitrag geschrieben. Paßt aber irgendwie trotzdem. 
Und des mit der Landung, ich mußt ja 100mal springen bis genau die 3 Positionen im Kasten warn. Aber leicht am Vorderrad aufkommen is eh die bessere Sache wenn ma in an Hang reinspringt der unten gleich aufhört.
Muß jetzt aufhörn, muß an Wästl anrufen obber morgen mit mir mitfahrn will,. Außerdem sind meine Rühreier fertig. Und ich will heut noch den Kaisertrail fertig baun.


----------



## rider peter (23. Dezember 2002)

hi  während ihr heut geschwätzt habt mußt i arbeite    mit überstund     als i fertig war mußt i mei brems entlüfte (gund is bekannt )   und  am abend hab i pläzle gebacke für euch fressäcke    ansonsten war der tag net schlecht      trink jetze noch 1 , 2 ... weize des i morge fit bin


----------



## rider peter (23. Dezember 2002)

jörg auf dene bilda is net viel zu sehe wahrst wohl fertig des die kamera net mehr halten konst        den 1 baum hast wohl weg gewunschn oder hast sprengstoff dabei wenst wege baust


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2002)

so der 700. beitrag ...

war heut auf der koeseine ... war schön eisig glatt  haben die spikes endlich mal was gebracht ...

am ende vom püttnerfels hab ich nen schlangenbiss erlebt und musst bis mak schieben


----------



## rider peter (23. Dezember 2002)

e man so  wie des jahr anfägt hört es auch auf     kanst ja den mit auf die kösse gehn brauchst kein bike hoch und kein bike runter schiebe  


> wer kein lettenbruder is ist selber schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2002)

hmm ... das kommt davon wiel ich gewicht sparen wollte und hinten den dh schlauch raus hab


----------



## rider peter (23. Dezember 2002)

wer den 1000 beitrag schreibt muß ne runde zahlen       zahlt bestimmt der jörg bis der sein bildle reinbekommt


----------



## rider peter (23. Dezember 2002)

wiegst doch bloß 55kg oder sowas ?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2002)

gut ... mal schauen wer den 1000. betrag unbedingt schreiben will


----------



## rider peter (23. Dezember 2002)

e man bist ziemlich tierfeindlich ! am schneeberg der auerhahn am püttner die schlangen wo soll das enden   aber wir können für dich nen weg ja platt machen und zuckerwatte verteilen is schö weich        da kanst dan ohne schlauch fahrn !


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2002)

ja mach dich nur lustig ... ich bin mir sicher das nächste mal fährst du nen platten  

tierfeindlich  ich???


----------



## OLB Andi (24. Dezember 2002)

Gähn ... macht das müde...

Wolfi hat doch recht. 

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## OLB Phil (24. Dezember 2002)

gähhn,
morgen erst ma

So wünsch dann erst ma alle merry x-mas

Hm muss ja scho ab in laden....ma kucken ob ich alles hab....
top für glühwein...weizengläser...wurtstopf....
alles da na auppi dann kanns ja los gehen.

also dann bis ca10 bei mir im shop 

oooopps fast thermokanne vergessen.

@peter
kannst dixch ja heute an lb mac chicken RÄCHEN


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2002)

wollt bloß schaun ob mein kleinen Blid drinn is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2002)

mist


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Dezember 2002)

haha jörg du bist zu doof  



hahahahah der Wastl war fertig mit den nerven heute... 

aber echt schick was er ssich da aufgebaut hat
naja war ganz lustig.....aber jetzt fällts mir erst ein...ich hab keinen schluck glühwaaaaaiiiiiinnnnnnn(wies phil ausprecken würde) getrunken...naja

hmmmm der peter hat sich nich gerächt......

also an alle föhliche Saufnachten und einen guten rutsch (auch mit spikes )

ciao LB Chickenfeed


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2002)

hmm jörg geht doch    

<<<============= schau da hin


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2002)

schönes benutzerbild hast ja endlich


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Dezember 2002)

bravo !!!!!super tollll



           

goil jörg


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2002)

ab ins bett nervensäge / chickenfeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2002)

ach nochwas ... üb den manual ... dann darfst mit ins video


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Dezember 2002)

**** manual....

ab drop euch nieder ihr spasten...
manual is was für poser...
da kann ich ja gleich einrad fahrn*sich an die stirn klatsch*

achja......ins video komm ich so oder so oder so oder so(glaub ich)

ach ja eman...hast dihc schon von deinenm colarausch erholt*gg*


----------



## rider peter (24. Dezember 2002)

ho ho heilige nacht werd jetze dicht gemacht ! schütt mir grad des 7oder 8 weizen ins gesicht und es geht mir super , könnt den ganzen kasten heut leeeeern ! und wie war bei euch die geschenk aktion ? essen war net schlecht braucht man wen man  mehr trinkt ! gutscheine werden am freitag bei phil gleich eingelöst !  @ andi wie bist du den drauf ? weihnachten is nix für dich oder ? hast es bald überstanden kön ja bei basti des jahr bald ausklingen lasse . @ wastl bau dein bike gescheit auf net das wir am geißkop nächstes jahr wieder auf dich warte müsse     ho ho ho


----------



## rider peter (24. Dezember 2002)

ach jörg so viel arbeit für so ein kleines bildle ? was is des ?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Chickenfeed _
> *
> ach ja eman...hast dihc schon von deinenm colarausch erholt*gg* *



hmm ... ich bring dich noch um ...   langsam nervt das echt

du bist immer noch kein voller LB ... und auch schnell degradiert wenns sein muss ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Dezember 2002)

so jetzt wirds aber zu wild....

ach ja fallts du mich degradirst...

geh ich zur BILD-Zeitung 

ich sehs schon vor mir:

"kleiner rotblonder(mit süssem schnugeligen Schlüsselband von mama) downhiller degradiert kleinen "möchtegern lb"

krieg der zwerge....

oh man ich hab zu viel gesofffen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2002)

hmm ich sag jetzt mal nichtsmehr... sonst muss ich mich noch mit nem baby streiten


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *
> 
> langsam nervt das echt
> ...



ach ja?

du hast doch angefangen mich mit soner "lern den manual damit du auch ins video darfst dummes vogelfutter" angefangen

also reg dich net auf


gott  sei dank......  kannst du mich nicht virtuell verprügeln hahaha


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Dezember 2002)

......
Wer wird denn jetzt eigentlich mal HLB???

Andi oder Phil...

aber ich würd sagen..wenn dann beide 

@ der tausendste beitrag......

gebürt dem der den Thread ersachaffen hatt.....


Andi


----------



## Daniel-N (25. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Chickenfeed _
> *so jetzt wirds aber zu wild....
> 
> ach ja fallts du mich degradirst...
> ...




i glaub dir bekommt des weihnachtsfest net.. um die zeit haben kinder in deinem alter doch schon im bett zu liegen oder?


@lb's /olb's frohes fest!

@peter i trink a grad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brille2 (25. Dezember 2002)

Hallo ich bin rille nur vom Pc von der Oma und ich habe meinen Log in vergessen, und  zugecshickt krieg ich sie auch nicht. musste mich halt dann neu registrieren. Wurscht

(LB) Huhn sollte wie ich das so sehe nichts mehr trinken

bekommt ihm anscheinend nicht

Was gehtn im neuen jahr so bei der nächsten "Ausfahrt" will ich schon mal wieder dabei sein- dann wahrscheinlich schon mitm neuen Rad - hoffe ich.

@Eman habe mir auch überlegt beim bike on snow mitzufahren, lass es aber weil
1. Schulaufgaben
2. Dual kann ich überhaupzt net, mach beim double immer gegn den 2. Hügel und des tut der Gabel und dem steuerrohr nicht gerade gut, und dann das gaze noch im Schnee nein

@(Lb) Huhn
Manual das ist doch für nen streeter standardtrick. Bin auch gerade am über aber übern wheelie, versuche beim Whellieaufzuhören mit treten und dann weiterzurollen (oder nach hinten umzukippen, weil  der Hinterradbremshebel verutscht ist. Aua- aber das schaffst du schon

@Jörg
Cooles Bildchen RESPEKT


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. Dezember 2002)

1. Manual is zwar was für Poser aber trotzdem sieht der geil auf nem Vid aus und is ja auch sauschwierig (zumindest für nen grobmotoriker wie mich!

2. An deiner Stelle würd ich es mir mim Eman nicht verschei!!!! weil er unser Homepage und Filmking ist also falls du irgend wann mal was gescheites auf der Seite haben willst! Calm down

3. Mich hast auch ganz schön genervt, muss wohl beim Biken net ganz so schlimm gewesen sien "g" war ich wohl weiter weg!

@peter: Bike si doch schon fertig und Geiskopf ready zumindest Lift ready

@Jörg: endlich hat dir das Christkind ein Benutzerbildchen geschenkt schee is

@all noch schöne und erholsame Fieertag geh etz mal meinen Hobel einweihen!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2002)

@wastl ... mach bitte noch mal nen anderes foto

dieser hintergrund ...  macht alles kapputt


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. Dezember 2002)

Ok Cheffe
mach ich geh etz gleich mal in den wald

            CYA
                       Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2002)

War schon im Wald 

@Eman: woher kommt plötzlich das Bild


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *War schon im Wald
> 
> @Eman: woher kommt plötzlich das Bild  *


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Dezember 2002)

ooohhh wastl sein new bike   

zum Thema MANUAL:

klar schauts geil aus



zum Thema mim eman nicht verschei!!!

tssss......

hab ich nie vorgehabt und hab ich auch net vor...
aber wenn er mich so blöd anmacht und meint dass
er mir vorschreiben kann was ich machen soll, sodass ich ins 
vid komm....
ok wenn du net willst....
ich bin net dabei....(vielleicht im 3.)

und mit meiner "cubeschrottkiste" brauch ich mich da auch net 
blicken lassen  



@ wastl

so schlimm bin ich eigentlich garnet.....
beim biken nerv ich auch net weil ich mich da aufs wesentlich
e konzentriere...das biken....
aber dein bike

und brille

hör auf mit (LB) huhn...
es heißt chickenfeed oder hühnerfutter...
und körner haben nichts mehr mit huhn zu tun  

mfg körner


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2002)

hmm Richard K ....

schalt mal nen gang zurück ... hab ich gesagt du musst den manual üben?


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Dezember 2002)

:





> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *ach nochwas ... üb den manual ... dann darfst mit ins video   *



da siehstes doch.....

im ernst......

is schon ok aber

ich lass mir nich gerne was vorschreiben und

und wenn du sagst

üb mal den manual fürs video

dann denk ich soll sonst kann/darf ich net mitmachen...

weist....


so schluss jetzt

ich geh jetzt raus und üb den manual

kann ja nich so schwer sein 

eine gute nacht wünscht.......

Richard K....nein das wäre zu offensichtlich......R. Körner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2002)

, und biste gestern gfahrn? Funktionierts?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2002)

ich fahr jetzt die spikes aus ... bin mal gespannt


----------



## rider peter (26. Dezember 2002)

hi hat des rm 7 net ne schöne aussicht ?


----------



## rider peter (26. Dezember 2002)

es wird auch bewegt net das es einrostet    ( mußt die bildla verkleinern deswegen net ganz scharf )                                           @alle hat jemand scho was von andi und phil gehört ? sind wohl noch im nebel oder dunst ? vieleich kugeln sie ja auch bloß im rausch durch die gegend


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2002)

schön peter ... aber ich denk dein baby wartet drauf endlich aufgebaut zu werden  


heut wars im Wald schon glatter als glatt ... so richtung himmelfahrtskommando  koeseine treppen hab ich weggelassen der h-weg war so 50 % unkontrolliert ... die steile stelle am püttnerfels hab ich der gesundheit zu liebe auch weggelassen  

aber endlich mal  das optimale wetter für spikes


----------



## OLB Phil (26. Dezember 2002)

we are alive!

jo ham das ganze passabel überlebt.
bin gleich heute früh um 9.45 heim, da ich noch nach kitzingen familienbesuche machen musste.
super oder?

ma sehen was morgen so geht?!

bis denn im laden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2002)

habt ihr euch eigentlich mal überlegt wo moab liegt und so ... denk nicht das man da im dezember gut zum biken hinfahren kann ... waren ja ganz in der nähe mal die olympischen winterspiele ... 

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USUT0165?lswe=moab&lswa=WeatherLocalUndeclared&whatprefs=

1 grad also ...


----------



## rider peter (26. Dezember 2002)

und genauso eis wie bei uns   war doch klar e man  macht man doch kein schritt vor die tür bei son wetter ! des rocky will da auch noch net raus sagt es jedenfalls    und des votec kan net muß noch kleinigkram erneuern   aber was solls bei eis fahr ich eh net  .    schön des lebenszeichen von phil und andi auf getaucht sind      war wohl net so tramatisch


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2002)

Hei,

@ Beder: mit was fütterst denn so deinen Hausrahmen? Scheint ein faules verwöhntes Stück zu sein 

@ Ihmähn: hab noch was vom Döbraberg, bring ich der heut mit 

Nommal @ Beder : sag mer heut im Laden mal welche zwei Zahln auf deiner Dämpferfeder stehn


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Dezember 2002)

sooooo........

kann den manual jetzt ca. 50...................cm weit 

naja wird schon....

schnein solls endlich

@ peda

"tramatisch"..............ahles glahr

@all

ach da is jeden freitag sonen letten-treff im laden oder was?

könnt ja auch des nächste mal vorbei kommen...(wenn keiner was dagegen hat........


mfg Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2002)

klar kannst kommen... am fr

manual ... naja kannst schon weiter als ich


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Dezember 2002)

@ eman erinnerst dich noch in kemnath.......

ich fragte: hey eman kannst du nen manual

darauf du: ja,...vielleicht mal durch zufall


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Chickenfeed _
> *@ eman erinnerst dich noch in kemnath.......
> 
> ich fragte: hey eman kannst du nen manual
> ...



hmm wollt dir doch nur moralische unterstützung geben *gg* manual fängt erst ab nen paar metern an *gg*


----------



## BikestationBS (28. Dezember 2002)

Habe mir heute durch Eman angeregt schnell mal ein pärchen Spikereifen gebastelt und habe sie mal ausgeführt. Muss asgenb nicht schlecht, habe aber keinen vergleich, da ich noch nie irgendwelche Spikereifen gefahren bin. Wieviel Bar färst du Eman???


----------



## OLB Wastl (28. Dezember 2002)

Also ein paar meter sollt ich ja schon noch zamkriegen (MANUAL)! Hab ja heut das Cube zum ersten mal richtig gefahren und mal angefangen die Bremsen einzufahren und ich muss sagen schönes teil aber ide Übersetzung kostet mich meine Kondition und die reifen rollen nicht mal bergab richtig! Achja ich war heut auch auf Eisigen Wurzeln unterwegs und die Maxxis reifen gehen schon gut aber irgendwo is dann doch ende! Achja Fliegen tuts auch schön die Gabel funzt supi und in NWD 3 spielt ein Pornostar mit die ich kenn! Wär ja ein Wunder gewesen wenn nicht!

    CYA
              WAstl

     heut abend im Capitol


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Wastl _
> *und in NWD 3 spielt ein Pornostar mit die ich kenn! Wär ja ein Wunder gewesen wenn nicht!
> 
> *




is die oder der auch erst 14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *
> 
> hmm wollt dir doch nur moralische unterstützung geben *gg* manual fängt erst ab nen paar metern an *gg* *



kannst du überhaupt nen wheelie ???

mit 21kg bike???


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2002)

hmm wheelie ... *gg* hmm eher nicht ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2002)

du bist mir nen spezialist.......

red vom manual und kann net ma nen wheelie

wird zeit das dir mal nen fliegenden zirkus von würfel kaufst
*gg*


----------



## OLB Wastl (28. Dezember 2002)

vom Basti Wheelys! Und Die is 28 oder so und voll die schnecke sieh anhang! Lb Chickenfeed wegschauen bist noch zu jung!




      suck me and clean my new bike


       CYA
                  OLB Wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2002)

oh des muss ich jetzt gleich dem moderator melden...

ts ts ts 

wastl...du dreckige schüft


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2002)

Im zweiten Bild sind drei Fehler versteckt.....
finde sie und gewinne einen rm7 ws-Rahmen....

VIEL SPASS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bild NR 1.


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2002)

und hier das zweite....

Bild NR 2.


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2002)

hier das zweite

Bild NR 2.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2002)

@körner ... **** the millinium.jpg ... hä??


@wastl ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Dezember 2002)

@ eman

der dateiname hat mit dem bild nix zu tun´...
mir is halt nix anders eingfalln.......

ja ich weiß ich hab nen schuss.......


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Wastl _
> *
> suck me and clean my new bike
> 
> *



@ wastl

wenn das deine "neue"(und wahrscheinlich erste) freundin lesen würde.....


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2002)

Hei Jungs 
Schaut mal meine neue Hursn 
Is aber wie immer eher für Vielweizentrinker   
Aber wenigsten net hochwasser 

Klappt des jetzt morgn eigentlich, Bastimäßig 

So jetzt wirds dunkel draußen, muß schluß machen. Hab noch die Liegestühle im Garten vom Nachmittag zum reinhohln.  

Also bis.......


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2002)

mist habs Bild vergessen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2002)

Ach nochwas 
Knistern die Hosen immer so wie ne ganze Kolonie Mülltüten


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2002)

hmm jörg mach sie mal dreckig dann funzt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2002)

raustrauen tut sich wohl keiner mehr oder?


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Dezember 2002)

naja bei mir regnets so arg..

das ich sogar als "fast lettenbruder" mich net mal einsauen will.....

noch mal 

OFFIZIELLE ENTSCHULDIGUNG AN Andi und die andern....

nur wenns halt nix zu reden gibt...dann kommt halt nur schei$$e raus...
bei mir zumindest....

und andi...schreib bitte noch weiterhin rein.....die termine interessiren uns schon....

 

mfg Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2002)

@chicken ... leg dir mal icq zu ... dann kannst dir welche suchen die du nerven kannst


----------



## rider peter (30. Dezember 2002)

@ hi werd den wohl auch die seite wechseln . wie andi scho sagte vernünftige beiträge auf der neuen seite der rest kan den hier bleiben ( vogel-futter) nix gegen spass aber alles hat grenzen! sind doch kein kindergarten oder? bis morgen bei basti


----------



## OLB Andi (30. Dezember 2002)

@ eman 




> raustrauen tut sich wohl keiner mehr oder?




Bist du gefahren? hab nix gewußt, hat auch niemand gefragt ob ich mit will. ich war am Sonntag mal am Schneeberg. biken is da aber auch mit spikes net drin


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2002)

hab doch am samstag mal geschrieben ob du willst ...
war samstag dann im steinwald ... ging ganz gut wenn man die technischen trails katzentrögel und kibitzstein weg lässt

sonntag war ich koeseine und bin alles gefahren ... war des eis super griffig und geil


----------



## OLB Andi (30. Dezember 2002)

wohin hast geschrieben? ich hab weder ne mail noch ne sms gekriegt.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2002)

hmm sorry hab die in uboot geschrieben und das senden vergessen  

aber hättest ja auch was sagen können ... hab dann am sonntag nichts mehr geschrieben da ich dachte du fährst nicht so gern auf eis


----------



## OLB Wastl (31. Dezember 2002)

ich mich heir ausmüllen jkann. dank neuem Thread!


@ Körner:
Ich glaub mir müssen mal rede Du kleines Stück!


 CYA
          Olb Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2002)

http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid2=1755&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (31. Dezember 2002)

das tut mir weh von intense mit fifth element zu ghost Jeha!


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Dezember 2002)

@ olb wastl

ok am freitag könn ma reden...du musst wissen ich bin ein guter zuhörer und für alles offen.....  

@ all

nen guten rutsch....

auf ein vernünfiges posten im nächsten jahr....... 
@ eman, wastl

der klausmann is aber auch blöd...

versucht seinen ersten backflip bei einem rennen..
(siehe neueste mtb-rider)

und jetzt zu ghost.... 

ciao LB chickenfeed


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2003)

naja ghost zahlt wohl anscheinend sehr gut  aber so nen abstieg ist schon brutal ... von nem intense auf nen geist ... also komisch ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Januar 2003)

naja er muss sich halt dann nach jedem rennen nen neuen rahmen besorgen.... 

und ob er damit genauso schnell is......fraglich.....

und habt ihr euch gestern bzw. heute früh richtig zugesoffen(außgenommen eman  )


ok bis freitag...

@ phil, andi...

und wie war james blond.....
war mim sascha auch dort..........
besonders die schlussszene mit den diamanten.......


----------



## BikestationBS (1. Januar 2003)

Ich wünsche allen ebenfalls ein gutes neues Jahr


----------



## OLB Andi (5. Januar 2003)

@ all

also ganz müssen wir den Threat ja auch net aufgeben. nur mal so als vorschlag:
man könnte ja im Mitdenkerthreat sowas wie Termine oder Treffpunkte veröffendlichen und hier von mir aus den anderen schmonsens. Also ich mein so erzählungen, märchen und sagen auch den finsteren Fichtelmountains

ja, so wie heute in den vereisten schluchten desOchsenkopfzentralmassivs. wo drei unerschrockene, furchlose fast erfrorene Mountainbiker sich mutig zu tal stürzten. dabei haben sie mit so schrecklichen ungeheuern wie den auerhühnern gekämpft und nur überlebt weil sie vorher in der Höhle des Ocksenkopfwirts ein radler getrunken haben. aber als ob das alles noch nicht genug gewesen wäre haben sich die drei todesmutigen auf halbvereisten trails über fast gefrorene lettenlöcher gewagt. dabei sind einzelne immer wieder eingebrochen und mußten von den anderen unter einsatz ihres lebens wieder rausgezogen werden. aber das so geschundene material hat tapfer seinen dienst getan und die drei fast unverletzt und nur leicht alkoholisiert zu ihren Kutschen gebreacht. Die beiden tapfersten von den drei bikern wagten sich dann sogar noch in die Räuberhöle des Purzelbaum´s und versuchten den Räuber durch das vernichten seiner getränkevorräte zum aufgeben zu bringen. Leider gelang ihnen das aber net, weil die Voräte einfach zu groß waren. Völlig endmutigt und niedergeschlagen gaben die beiden schließlich auf und fuhren heim.


hm... so in die richtung wirds wohl gewesen sein 

CU


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Januar 2003)




----------



## Daniel-N (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *
> ja, so wie heute in den vereisten schluchten desOchsenkopfzentralmassivs. wo drei unerschrockene, furchlose fast erfrorene Mountainbiker sich mutig zu tal stürzten. dabei haben sie mit so schrecklichen ungeheuern wie den auerhühnern gekämpft und nur überlebt weil sie vorher in der Höhle des Ocksenkopfwirts ein radler getrunken haben. aber als ob das alles noch nicht genug gewesen wäre haben sich die drei todesmutigen auf halbvereisten trails über fast gefrorene lettenlöcher gewagt. dabei sind einzelne immer wieder eingebrochen und mußten von den anderen unter einsatz ihres lebens wieder rausgezogen werden. aber das so geschundene material hat tapfer seinen dienst getan und die drei fast unverletzt und nur leicht alkoholisiert zu ihren Kutschen gebreacht. Die beiden tapfersten von den drei bikern wagten sich dann sogar noch in die Räuberhöle des Purzelbaum´s und versuchten den Räuber durch das vernichten seiner getränkevorräte zum aufgeben zu bringen. Leider gelang ihnen das aber net, weil die Voräte einfach zu groß waren. Völlig endmutigt und niedergeschlagen gaben die beiden schließlich auf und fuhren heim.
> *



   und allen lb's ein frohes neues!

ps: ich komme wieder


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von freaki _
> *
> 
> ps: ich komme wieder   *




hmm vielleicht steht ja die mauer dann wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Januar 2003)

nein ich will nicht wissen welche mauer.....


----------



## OLB Phil (8. Januar 2003)

@bericht olb andi

Ja so war das & net anders!
halt schee wie immer!

@ALLL

Also hab etz scho ma kleine Planung für den 18.01 zu bikes on snow!

Werd mit Cube-Bus & wastl & sascha so wie einem Zelt dort hinfahren.
Würd auch gern grillen oder so, aber müss mer noch checken, da ich gern grill vom andi haben würd! hab scho mit dem Typen gesprochen, geht auf dem Parkplatz klar die Grillerei.
was ich selber noch werbungsmässig mach is unklar.

fänds schön wenn paar mehr von uns auftauchen.
Könnten die nich so interessierten & sich nich die füsse abfrieren wollenden ja mit ner FR-runde verbinden.
Glühwein könnt ich ja auch machen. Hmm nah ma sehn wer überhaupt interesse hat vorbei zu kommen!

also bis denn


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Januar 2003)

hmmm also erst am 18......

klar bin ich dabei.....

aber mitfahrn.....hmmm
mir fehlt die ausrüstung....

also 

aktion kleinem nervendem hühnerfutter eine freeride hose + schienbein protektoren besorgen.....

phil wasn so im angebot .......?

alzu viel will i aber net ausgeben....

ich ruf ma an


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2003)

hmm wie kommt ihr drauf das dann am 18. schnee liegt?

bin natürlich vor ort ... mit glück hab ich da schon die dv cam

@phil ... warum hab ich von dir mitm kapuzen ding nichts mehr gehört? ... war aber schon mit bestellt hab ich dann bemerkt   steht nur nicht in dieser liste

@wastl ... du müsstest die kassette mit den ersten helmkameraversuchen noch haben ... weis nicht ob du die noch findest  

@huhn ... ausrüstung brauchst doch da keine besondere ... schnee ist weich ... nen bike reicht


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2003)

Wenn da am 18ten was is, bin ich natürlich mal da.
Aber irgendwie glau ich net an Schnee 

War heut übrigens Beiksprungspots tschekkn und hab ne super Sprunglokäischen gefaundet. ) is Wästlsprache ) Man muß dort bloß immer so mindesten 80kmh schnell sein damit funtzt. Aber hab ja bald ein Fully


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2003)

Hab vorhin Minesweeper in 9 Sec. geschafft. Des schafft netmal der Eman so schnell, obwohlswas mit dem Computer is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Januar 2003)

@ eman 
brauch so oder so eine ausrüstung..........


----------



## rider peter (9. Januar 2003)

hi vieleicht fahrn die erst am 18 . 1. 04 !!! weil am 18 .1. heuer liegt kein schnee so wie's ausschaut . falls doch bin i dabei aber net zum fahrn , halt mich lieber an den glühwein      ne runde fahrn wär net schlecht wen mei feder bis dahin da is


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2003)

Hei ,
@Ihmän: mach mal dem T-Schörtzmann druck, damit er bis zum !8. oder später die Schörtz fertig hat

@alle:


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2003)

@jörg
hmm nächste woche müssten wir die dinger kriegen Liefertermin ca Ende KW2.

klar bis zum 18. sollten wir die haben ... glaub aber nicht das am 18. was passiert. ausser nem mud race *gg*


----------



## OLB Phil (10. Januar 2003)

@jöarg

<lol>
good ideea


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2003)

http://www.euregio-radfestival.de

bundesliga dh angeblich ...

für wastl gibts nen 4X


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2003)

He Ihmän, des schaut ja mal richtig nach was aus, so veranstaltungsmäßig.
Da is ja sogar was fürn Peder und sein neues Rad dabei. (Hillclimb)     Damit er auch mal konditionell am Ende is.

@ohl: geht ihr am Miwa eins trinken. Bin zwar in der Ebert aber kann ja eher gehn   

In Liebe euer
LB Jörgrost:


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2003)

bikesonsnow ist übrigens aufm wahrscheinlich 1.2 verschoben


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2003)

hmm nochwas ... shirts sind fertig ... mal schauen wann ich sie hole


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2003)

@körner ... deine nachbestellung hat gefunzt ... leider aber rot geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2003)

x


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2003)

c


----------



## Daniel-N (13. Januar 2003)

@phil meld dich mal.. du bekommst doch noch geld...


----------



## OLB Phil (14. Januar 2003)

@all
der bike on snow fuzi hat zu mir am am tel gestern gesagt, dass sich wohl heut entscheidet ob am we also 18. oder net!

@freaki
ich mail dir ma meine kt-nummer durch! is nich vergessen.
dachte nur du brauchst noch was

@jörg & all 
hat scho jemand ma ne andere idee für miwo ausser den sonst verdächtigen kneipen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2003)

hmm nochwas ... shirts sind fertig ... mal schauen wann ich sie hole  
NATÜRLICH GESTERN


----------



## OLB Phil (14. Januar 2003)

@jörg

willst du nen semi MX von Giro? baruchst ja auch nen neuen helm der zum bike passt!

sag bitte bescheid, muss eh bei den jungs bestellen!
PS preis laut liste: Semi 85 / Semi MX 95 (halt der mit schild)

@all wasn mit miwo?
hat jamand überhaupt bock oder alle stress?

@all 2

Bin vom 18.01.03 bis 26.01.03!!!!!
Nicht im Laden!!!!! 

werd ma wieder in der weltgeschichte richtung schwaben rumgondeln.
In dringenden  fällen könnt ihr mich ja auch anrufen


----------



## OLB Phil (15. Januar 2003)

@all

Heute abend is im Purzelbaum (in Mak) ab 21.00 treffpunkt für alle O/LBs & alle solche die es werden wollen.

Sichere tresenhocker sind wohl Andi, Peter, Jörg, Phil & evtl Wastl.

CU


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Januar 2003)

@ all
na...war schöne ohne mich..
habt ja viel geschrieben ..respekt....
naja an mich kommt ihr net ran.....

@bikesonsnow

wenn ich mei zeug bis dahin hab...bin ihc dabei(nicht nur als zuschauer...errst nach dem ersten eliminator)*gg*
aber fällt ja eh aus

@ phil
hmm 21 uhr
da schlaf ich schon *gg*

@eman

rot    
warum rot  
hoffentlich nur nen schlechter scherz
echt so rot wie das smiley????

egal hauptsache ich hab einen..*gg*

ciao


----------



## Daniel-N (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Phil _
> *@all
> 
> Heute abend is im Purzelbaum (in Mak) ab 21.00 treffpunkt für alle O/LBs & alle solche die es werden wollen.
> ...



ach mist ich schaffs net ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (15. Januar 2003)

Sorry
kann heute abend net...Fahrschule..heimkommen wird ja sicherlich spät und ich muss dann ja noch nach Hof :-((


Mein neues Bike is Da!!!!!!!!!

@ all rm7 fahrer

Ab jetzt habe ich ganze 2mm mehr fw in meinem Rahmen als ihr ))
Cu 
Manuel


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2003)

hmm ich muss mit der digicam spielen heut abend glaub ich

@chicken ...
klar ist es blau


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2003)

Hei,
mein Kettenblattschutzring (=genaue Bezeichnung) is so was ähnliches wie fertig.
Habn gestern nach dem Wirtshausbesuch noch angmalt.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2003)

Man, hat sogar funktioniert mit dem Wechselbild   

Also Jungs, dann bis Freitag.

Hoffentlich hat EMÄN bis dahin die Schörtz. ( reusper, reusper )


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Januar 2003)

@ wastl
sag deinem bike gute besserung

@ wastls bike

wünsch wastl eine gute besserung


 

vielleihct nerv ich euch am fr.........

hoffentich kommt mein zeug.......
dann mach ich die erste gelände ausfahrt mit euch

ups die lehrerin kommt........


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brille _
> *
> @ all rm7 fahrer
> 
> ...




hmmm 

angeber...     

und wann isses komplett....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *
> Hoffentlich hat EMÄN bis dahin die Schörtz. ( reusper, reusper ) *



hmm reusper ... ?? es hält dich keiner auf die bei mir persönlich zu holen


----------



## BikestationBS (16. Januar 2003)

@ Körner
in einer woche kommt noch die kettenführung
sonst is alles da!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Januar 2003)

@brille ... dann gibts mal ne einweihungsfahrt


----------



## BikestationBS (16. Januar 2003)

Klaro
wir könenn es ja mit sekt einweihen..würde ihn auch natürlich ausgeben.. und dann gehts auf den Trail..ich würde mal sagen kornberg..war meine erste fahrt damals mit euch und da sollte auch das neue bike eingeweiht werden!
Schreibe halt mal wenn die führung da ist (kommt schon etwas früher da der seine  neue jetzt schon bekommt!

Ach ja dumme frage .. müssen wir bergauffahren????????
Bikehändler schätrz gewicht auf 22kg (seine waage geht net so weit )


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Januar 2003)

@brille ... gut ...

bin aber sonntag in ner woche in berlin ... also da keine zeit 

hmm 22kg ist schon viel


----------



## rider peter (16. Januar 2003)

hi brille  sekt vorm dh is doch ma was anders aber ob des dir hilft die 22 kg hoch zu bekomme     hättest dir erst nen kleinen berg aussuche solle    und geb e man nix vom sekt net das der beim hochschiebe schlapp macht                                     e man wens keine shirts gibt gibts auch kein kohle    aber scheint ja was geworden zu sein ?


----------



## OLB Phil (17. Januar 2003)

@all
die heute shirts holen wollen, bitte auch kohle mitbringen!!!!
hab die liste bei mir im laden & könnt ihr auch noch ma nachfragebn wie viel.

cu later Phil


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Januar 2003)

hmmm ich kann heut net kommen......
der sascha holts dann am sa......

dann kann ich damit in der schule posen 
yee-ha

ciao Richie

@ brille
bin dann auch mit dabei...um die ganze sachen mal zu bremsen...
hast schon pics von der kiste??

achja bitte keine point kettenführung


----------



## OLB Phil (17. Januar 2003)

@brille
was hast etz eigentlich fürn hobel????

post ma pick!

@all was geht mit riden am we?


----------



## BikestationBS (17. Januar 2003)

Hi
@Lb chickenfeed
nee ich habe ne truviativ (bald)

@all
Naja ich habe jetzt ein 
Devil Frog Dh ner dnm usd 180 und halt wieder grimeca diesmal(17 /12)
Pic folgt bald (morgen oder noch heute)
Wer geht dann nächsten sa noch mit an Kornberg??

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2003)

Samstag Kornberg,
geht bei mir net. Hät schoh mal gern dein neues Rad gesehen 
Muß ja der voll stabile Batzen sein  Hasters hoffentlich in der Armeefarbe. 

Hab meinen Schutz jetzt auf CC-Gewicht getrimmt 

Wers noch net weiß. Heut um 21 Uhr Bahnhof Waldershof


----------



## BikestationBS (17. Januar 2003)

Hi
ich meine schon den 25ten, dass keine missverstädnisse aufkommen
Bild gibts jetzt nach heftigen Anforderungen!
Is nur ein polaroid (digicam kaputt)
Genaue Specs, die nicht zu erkennen sind
chris king steelet
Syncros Stütze
XTR
Deore Kurbeln
3.0er gazzas (nur so zum Fun sonst Maxxis minon Dh)
Also was haltet ihr von meinem "Panzer"??


----------



## OLB Phil (18. Januar 2003)

@brille

derb derb! wiegt doch die hälfte von dir oder? <lol>

schon heftiger hobel aber hochtreten is da nimmer drinn oder?

@all
was geht am so? gibts ma vernünftige streckenvorschläge?

wie wärs mit waldstein?


----------



## OLB Andi (18. Januar 2003)

@ Phil

Wir haben morgen wahrscheinlich mal wieder einen Gastbiker. Ich glaub der aus Pressath ( weis aber etz net sicher) 

Waldstein wär schon ne Möglichkeit. Wir (Eman und ich) haben zwar mal von Kösser oder so geredet aber fest is noch nix. weis blos net ob des so sinnvoll is den von pressath zum waldstein zu schicken. 

Kösser kann man übrigens fahren. is zwar aweng schmierig mit den relativ weichen schnee aber das eis is so gut wie weg. wir waren heut nämlich oben 

Also wenn ein genauer Ort feststeht wed ichs hier reintippen.

@ Jörg
kannst auch mal wieder mitfahren - is gar net dreckig im moment und höchstens 10cm kalt )

@ brille
gehört der hammer zum bordwerkzeug? oder brauchst den um die letzten 2mm mehr federweg rauszuholen?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2003)

hmm waldstein ist mir auch zu weit


----------



## BikestationBS (18. Januar 2003)

@ Phil
es wiegt rund 42 prozent von mir wenn du es genau wissen willst
hochtreten geht bedingt  kommt auf den berg an unter 1 Promille steigung is alles kein Problem
@Andi
der hammer is meine Bordwaffe wenn mich mal einer überholen will )...also überlegs dir gut )

Cu


----------



## OLB Andi (18. Januar 2003)

@ brille

achso... naja, des is ja dann ungefährlich für mich weil du ja eh hinter mir fährst *gg*

@ eman

also mir is des eigendlich wurscht. waldstein wär halt mal wieder was anderes gewesen. muß aber net sein. aber wo sonst? weis keiner mal was neues, wo man etz auch fahren kann. also net unbedingt kalifornien oder kuba vorschlagen. waldstein wär übrigens auch von weißenstadt aus möglich. is net ganz soweit wie schwarzenbach.

@ phil

kannst du kurzfristig einen von den hofern von damals aufreißen. vieleicht sin des keine so warmduscher.


----------



## Daniel-N (18. Januar 2003)

1. grüß gott (war heut zuviel am erdinger stand...)

2. @ phill für das zeug  der aufkleber kommt aber wohl an helm... 

ABER... wo waren die bananen, nutella und meine nylonstrumpfhosen 

3. @all evtl beehre ich euch ja schon bald wieder   also betet mal für schnee am 1.  und das mein ausreiseantrag genehmigt wird! vorher muss ja mein land noch son ausländer reinlassen... wer weiss was der fürn eindruck hinterlässt


----------



## OLB Phil (19. Januar 2003)

@andi

moin erst ma, wahr wohl zu lang in der super party-metropole marktredwitz unterwegs 

denk werd auf die schnelle & um die zeit wohl kein mehr von den jungs damals reaktivieren können & hab leider auch null tel-nummern die aktuell sind 

naja falls du das nach aufstehen lesen solltest weck mich bitte

@all
na denn bis gleich!

hat sonst überhaupt jemand trend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2003)

hmm von waldstein halt ich nicht viel ... da weisst ja nicht mal ob man gut fahren kann wegen dem schnee ... seehaus fichtelsee ochsenkopf könnt man sicher fahren


----------



## OLB Phil (19. Januar 2003)

Moin allerseits,

hab grad andi geweckt & mit ihm fix ausgemacht.

Fahren um 12.00 ab in Mak nach Schwarzenbach Saale.
also waldstein.
wenn sonst noch jemand bock hat halt einfach kurz melden!

CU Phil


----------



## BikestationBS (19. Januar 2003)

Hi
ich weiß nicht ob ich euch helfen kann ich komme ja aus Hof
(wegen den Hofern) wen meintn ihr da??


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2003)

hmm wie kann man nur auf die idee kommen bei schnee so ne runde zu veranschlagen


----------



## rider peter (19. Januar 2003)

hi danke für die mitteilung aufs handy . wen wir unsere ausfahrten nur noch übers internet ausmache könne dan muß i halt in zukunft öfter alleine fahren ! schau doch net ständig da rein !


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2003)

hmm peter ... warst du zwischen fleckel und neubau mitm auto aufm parkplatz gestanden? bin heut auch allein unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2003)

hab mich total fertig gemacht heut  tut jetzt alles weh ... zieht echt voll rein der schnee

seehaus geparkt ... rauf zum seehaus ... donau eschingen runter über fichtelsee aufm ochsenkopf(eigentlich da nur geschoben) dann nach fleckel skipiste runter... bei neubau wieder rauf ... 5sterne dh runter ... wieder rauf aufn ochsenkopf und dann auf karches runter und rest zum seehausparkplatz auf der 303 ... war voll geil   schad das ihr heut unbedingt nach schwarzenbach musstet  ... aber so nen optitag im fichtelgebirge lass ich nicht liegen


----------



## OLB Andi (19. Januar 2003)

@ Eman
du wiedersprichst dir aber auch bei jeden zweiten beitrag. also unsere runde war wohl auch net weiter und schnee gabs da wohl auch den gleichen. außerdem hast gestern gesagt, daß man da oben wohl net fahren kann - heut hat sich des wohl grundlegend verändert? mal abgsehn davon waren wir ja erst letzten sonntag dort. 

@ Peter
also ich hab auch kein bock jeden So. früh vieleicht ein halbes dutzend leute anzurufen ob se heut bock haben zu biken oder net. wir tippen des halt da rein, und jeder der wissen will ob was geht kann ja nachschauen. außerdem könnten ruhig auch mal ein paar andere was organisieren und net immer blos eman, phil und ich. ich glaub net das du mich in letzter zeit mal gefragt hast ob wir mal mit im steinwald fahren wollen oder so. bist da net auch immer alleine gefahren?

by the way: hat übrigens keiner wirklich was verpasst. war heut einfach zu viel schnee. aber der trail (H-weg richtung schwarzenbach) hätte schon was. im sommer.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *@ Eman
> du wiedersprichst dir aber auch bei jeden zweiten beitrag. also unsere runde war wohl auch net weiter und schnee gabs da wohl auch den gleichen. außerdem hast gestern gesagt, daß man da oben wohl net fahren kann - heut hat sich des wohl grundlegend verändert? mal abgsehn davon waren wir ja erst letzten sonntag dort.
> *



hmm wo widersprech ich mich?

ich wusst das es in fichtelgebirge geht auf den verdächten routen ... also seehaus rauf da wo die autos fahren und fleckel zum sendeturm ... alles andere war dicht ... deshalb wollt ich nicht nach schwarzenbach ... wo ich nicht weis ob es geht

ich hab gestern das so gemeint das wir den besucher nicht gleich mit ochsenkopf schocken sollten ... hab ja gesagt das wir halt koesseine sicher wissen das es geht ...

ausserdem brauchen wir wohl nicht aneinanderkleben ... ich brauch so alleinkämpfertouren mal dazwischen


----------



## rider peter (19. Januar 2003)

e man  war heut scho auf dem ochenkopf war scho heftig rauf zu da wo der schnee net platt war . aber die ski - piste  nach bischofsgrün war net schlecht .                                                         @ andi das i noch nie was vorgeschlagen hab is mir neu ??? und wen ihr was ausmacht ohne andere zu fragen und den alles übers internet verbreitet brauchts euch net wundern wen keiner mitfährt . aber es muß ja immer nach dir gehn könt man denken . wahrscheinlich is es auch zu viel zu telefonieren . bis irgendwann


----------



## rider peter (19. Januar 2003)

werd mich die woche dan mal net sehen lasse . warn vieleicht zu oft zusammen in letzter zeit . bin auf jedenfall sauer , war ja auch net das erste mal  das ihr was alleins macht . cu


----------



## OLB Andi (19. Januar 2003)

also gut. soll wieder jeder allein fahren. ich weis auch net aber kann man es hier überhaupt jemand rechtmachen. sorry wenn ich alles entscheide. nur wenn ich mal jemand frag heißt´s halt meißtens "hm... mir egal". aber selbstverständlich werd ich in zukunft meine fresse halten und mich unterordnen. bin mal gespannt ob dann mehr zusammengeht. aber bitte ruft mich immer an wenn ihr fahren gehen wollt.  

@ eman:
von mir aus kannst du jederzeit allein fahren. hab ich echt kein problem damit. wiedersprechen tust du dich nur wenn du uns vorwirfst


> hmm wie kann man nur auf die idee kommen bei schnee so ne runde zu veranschlagen


und zwei beiträge weiter schreibst dann das du am seehaus und am ochsenkopf warst. is doch auch net viel sinnvoller oder besser oder groß was anderes.  außerdem hatten wir wohl das selbe wetter und der waldstein is auch im fichtelgebirge.  und wenn du schon für dich einzeltouren beanspruchst denn kann ich des ja wohl auch für uns



> schad das ihr heut unbedingt nach schwarzenbach musstet  ... aber so nen optitag im fichtelgebirge lass ich nicht liegen



also tu dann bitte auch net so als wär das heut da einzig sinnvolle gewesen was man heut machen konnte.


prinzipiell mein ich das wir das ganze vieleicht ein bisserl übertreiben. aber ich hab desmal auch net mit den stänkern angefangen. schad is nur das es wieder hier öffendlich stattfinden muß.  das beste wird wohl sein wenn wir die häufigkeit unserer treffen mal ein wenig reduzieren, dann regelt sich manches von selber.

also servus und beruhigt euch wieder. aber ihr könnt auch net erwarten das ich das kommentarlos hier so stehen lasse. 

CU Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2003)

hmm was ist denn nun schon wieder ... seehaus ochsenkopf ist schon was anderes ... war echt geil ... viele fussgänger überall ...

hab ja nichts dagegen gehabt das ihr das macht ... nur für mich kams halt nicht in frage da ich das im sommer als "tour" betrachte und es nicht verstanden haben warum jetzt im winter aber egal

was soll das eigentlich schon wieder das alles ... ich sag jetzt mal nichts mehr  ...
nur das es mir sch... egal ist ...und so oft hab ich wohl noch nicht nen tourenverschlag widersprochen


----------



## OLB Andi (19. Januar 2003)

dreh net schon wieder alles um. ich will und wollte dein verhalten gar net kritisieren. aber ich glaub auch das du den weg vom waldstein nach schwarzenbach gar net kennst oder? also woher willst dan wissen das es ne tour is und net dein zukünftiger 5sterne DH.
wenns für dich net in frage kan is des doch in ordnung, aber was sollen dann so bemerkungen wie :


> schad das ihr heut unbedingt nach schwarzenbach musstet  ... aber so nen optitag im fichtelgebirge lass ich nicht liegen



soll des heißen das wir alle aweng blöd sin weil wir des net raffen und so bescheuert sind am waldstein zu fahren.
und wo hab ich geschrieben das du was wiedersprochen hättest


----------



## rider peter (19. Januar 2003)

wen man einen guten freund ( betone guter freund ) net mal  was sagen darf , dan frag i mich scho ! solltest vieleicht lernen selbstkritik  zu üben !  machst doch mit phil öfter was ohne das jemand was weiß .  brauchst auch net immer alles auf die goldwage legen wen irgend einer anderer meinung is .  aber hast recht  sollten etwas abstand  halten  sind  wahrscheinlich zu of zusammen ! schade eigentlich !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *dreh net schon wieder alles um. ich will und wollte dein verhalten gar net kritisieren. aber ich glaub auch das du den weg vom waldstein nach schwarzenbach gar net kennst oder? also woher willst dan wissen das es ne tour is und net dein zukünftiger 5sterne DH.
> *



hmm ist mir doch sch.. egal ... aber wenns so wär dann würden wir da sicher öfter fahren ... muss schon sch... gewesen sein heut das du mich so angreifen musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (20. Januar 2003)

HURRA!!!!!

@all

wird zeit das wieder sommer wird! Dann klappt  das auch alles wieder besser!

cu


----------



## OLB Andi (20. Januar 2003)

@ eman

wo hab ich dich eigendlich angegriffen??



> hmm wie kann man nur auf die idee kommen bei schnee so ne runde zu veranschlagen



das hast du geschrieben und damit uns angegriffen. oder war des mal wieder anders gemeint als es da steht. ich versteh des halt so als müsste man ganz schön blöd sein das vorzuschlagen. jeder andere würd nie so bescheuert sein am dahin zu fahren. übrigens wir sind die besch**** runde gefahren. 

also wo is bitte mein angriff? ich hab nur reagiert. blos wenn dir die argumente ausgehen sagst immer:



> was soll das eigentlich schon wieder das alles ... ich sag jetzt mal nichts mehr ...



irgendwelche behauptungen aufstellen und wenn das jemand kritisiert halt nix mehr sagen  oder behaupten das alles sch***egal is.  auch eine lösung. 

du hast mich ZURECHT kritisiert als ich mich dir gegenüber ähnlich verhalten hab. (e-mails) aber das hab ich ja wohl auch eingesehen und mich dafür entschuldigt.

Und weiter war nix. wir waren niemanden böse das er net mitgefahren is oder ihn des zu weit, blöd oder sonstwas war. aber ob des nun ne supergeile runde war oder voll bescheuert das sollten dann schon die beurteilen die dabei waren. Nochmal, ich seh keinen angriff von mir dirgegenüber.

also wenn dir etz immer noch alles sch***egal is dann hat sich des jetz erledigt und wenn net können wir das gerne per e-mail oder icq weiterdiskutieren. von mir aus natürlich auch persöhnlich.
aber hier werd ich jetz nix mehr kommentieren.

CU


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Januar 2003)

hmmmm....

hab mich schon gefreut das ihr soviel geschrieben hab....

und was seh ich........
nur streiterei...........

beruhigts euch mal
dann braucht ihr auch net mehr soviel schreiben 

ihr wisst ja wie des des letzte mal ausgegangen is,eman, andi

ich weiß ich bin neu "dabei" und mich gehts auch nix an mich einzumischen....

aber ich hab kein bock mein letten-pullover in müll zu schmeissen nur weil sich irgendwer streitet .....und das ganze am schluss noch aufgelöst wird.....

in diesem Sinne

mfg LB Hühnerfutter


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2003)

so mein letzter kommentar dazu (hoff ich)... ich find das jetzt ist wie im kindergarten ... über das alter sind wir wohl schon hinaus ... man darf nicht jedes wort auf die goldene Waage reden ... man muss auch mal was blödes sagen dürfen

ja ich hab geschrieben "hmm wie kann man nur auf die idee kommen bei schnee so ne runde zu veranschlagen" wollt damit nur sagen das ich das nicht gut finde ... und sowas sollt man sich in nem team auch sagen können ... ich mein wenns nicht so weit gewesen wär ists mir egal was wir fahren ... aber ich fahr nicht soweit mitm auto ohne zu wissen obs geht

alles andere was du nur geschrieben hast interpredierst du falsch oder bildest dir ein. da ist echt nichts


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2003)

So, hamma des auch wieder besprochen 

Nächstes Thema.
Fill, wann bist den du jetzt wieder im Laden. Hab mir wiedr was ausgesucht.


----------



## Daniel-N (23. Januar 2003)

danke phil!  








btw: wenn alles klappt sehn wir uns zu bikeonsnow! also stell das bier kalt..


----------



## OLB Phil (24. Januar 2003)

@joerg
ab mo bin ich wieder im shop

@freaki

cool & gern geschehen!

@all nice we


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2003)

ät Freaki: schöne Ente


----------



## Daniel-N (24. Januar 2003)

Das Vieh hat grad die Berliner Lettentaufe erlebt harhar  ich zieh gestern abend meine Mudreifen ab und versinke heut vor lauter Schlamm mit den doofen Contis  Bin unseren Double glaube 6 mal hintereinander gesprungen und immer is mir der Vorderrad beim landen weggeruscht..

is genug schnee für nächstes we bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2003)

In einzelnen Lagen gibts schoh genug Schnee , aber in den Falschen .
Hab mein neues Rad fertig. 
Bin auf Low-Parts-Riding umgestiegen. (=Einradfahren)


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Januar 2003)

@ freaki

so sauber dein bike.....
schaut nich grad nach letten aus   

kuhl 
@ jörg

dein einrad


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2003)

hmm warum kanns bei uns nicht auch so aussehen   lasst den sch... schnee schmelzen ...

test 1 ...

http://www.berlin-insane.de/main/video.html


----------



## Daniel-N (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Chickenfeed _
> *@ freaki
> 
> so sauber dein bike.....
> ...




frag ma den eman wie das jetzt ausschaut.. würd scho sagen das es lettentauglich is


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Januar 2003)

@ freaki...


hmmmm bei uns im wald dürfts auch so aussehen......

 irgendwann muss man sein bike mal waschen......naja   irgendwann..... 
@ALL
ich weiß jetz auch endlich warum förderschüler, förderschüler sind.........
grad komm ich von der schule.....voll die fette hagelattacke.....
fahr an der förderschule vorbei.....ein kuhler förderschüler tritt hinaus und sagt:

"JUHU ES schneit endlich"   

mfg 
das lustige hühnerfutter


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2003)

Hei Jungs,
hoff es kommt mal wieder wer am Freitag. 

@friki: jetzt hamma Schnee im Überfluß. rost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-N (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Hei Jungs,
> hoff es kommt mal wieder wer am Freitag.
> 
> @friki: jetzt hamma Schnee im Überfluß. rost: *


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2003)

Hei Fraeki, gut Besserung. Und ihr habt ja ne super Heiztrail bei euch. Aber wer hat den Berlin einen so großen Garten????? mitten in der Stadt.

ät all: aber am Letten kennt ihr noch nicht.


----------



## BikestationBS (2. Februar 2003)

Hi
@all wie liefs in Mehlmeisel???
Bei uns gibst auch einen lettenbach und einen lettenbachsee


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2003)

Hei Leute,
Für alle dies noch net wissen. Emän hat sein Rad nach 30m unbrauchbar gemacht und Beder hat die Sportart gewechselt. (Is wirklich war) 

@Ihmän: Bring dir am Freitag die tauglichen Büddler mit. Sind so 12 Stück. Ein paar vom Rennen und ein paar von so außenrum. Müßt reichen von der Stückzahl. 
Ich tu mir des Video lieber net bei mir daheim runterladen , könntests mir ja Freitag auf Zehdeh mitbringen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2003)




----------



## Daniel-N (3. Februar 2003)

*brüll* geil eman... YES!


----------



## BikestationBS (3. Februar 2003)

Geiles vorderrad 
wie gehts der schulter??
Cu
Manuel

P.S. juhuu hab die Führerscheintheorie bestanden


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Februar 2003)

hi war schon lustig
wollt aber auch mit fahrn 
naja scheiss hibi****.de
was solls 
stimmt des das es am ochsenkopf auch was geben soll?

@peter
boah du alter skater-maker


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Februar 2003)

kuhl des am letten is gleich bei mir um die ecke...
aber kennt einer lettenhof?????
des is auch keine fünf kilometer von mir weg


----------



## rider peter (3. Februar 2003)

hi war scho net schlecht am samstag , abgesehen  von den snow -bikeversuchen ! bin mit andi gestern ohne abflug die kösse runtergekomm !   auf dem brett  fahrn war scho cool  war aber gestern mit bremse und lenker trozdem besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2003)

Hei Jungs,
Wollten wir net mal alle zum Schnowborden gehn???
Zur Zeit wer des Wetter irgendwie gut dafür geeignet 

Ät Emän: habs Video mal in der Erbert angschaut , bloß da hab ich keinen Ton. Is ja gut gworden, aber der Abtransport des Verletzten    mit dem Schneemobil wär auch noch gut  gekommen.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2003)

hmm hab weder das können dafür noch nen snowboard  

hmm hab gar nicht mitbekommen das einer abtransportiert wurde


----------



## OLB Phil (7. Februar 2003)

@jörg

glaub andi & ich waren die einzigen die snowboarden ausprobieren wollten.
@all

lasst uns am so ma ne kleine runde fahren.
Hab gestern mein neues SRAM X.0 schalterk mit schiftern bekommen & wills ma ausprobieren!
Viel wird ja eh nich gehn bei dem wetter!

CU heut abend/nachmittag!


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Februar 2003)

hier geht ja im moment echt der punk ab......
habt ihr nen neues forum oder was....


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2003)

winter ist ... alles eingefroren ... aber megasaugeile bedingungen heut wieder ...
wenns so wie es am donnerstag war immer wär ... dann sch... ich aufm sommer 
fahr halt mal mit du fauler sack


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Februar 2003)

material.......


----------



## rider peter (23. Februar 2003)

@ e man   winter ist ... alles eingefroren                               bei dir wahrscheinlich  auch ! wenst net mehr wie ein servus rausbringst und net stehenbleiben kanst  wen wir uns beim biken treffen , den kanst mich ...      unter solchen bedingungen kan i  net mit dir fahren .  letzten sonntag  war deine aktion  auf dem fußweg bei der louise auch net besonders gut  . will auf alle fälle damit nix zu tun haben  . und übrigens  wen wir was ausmachen abends gehst auch nie mit (wer lernt scho freitag abend    )  versteht auch keiner . zur gemeinschaft gehört net bloß biken ! fahr auf alle fälle nimmer mit dir , mehr sag i net dazu .


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2003)

schön das du mir das alles so vor die füsse wirfst ... muss jetzt zuerst mal biken dann schreib ich noch was ...
welche aktion aufm fussweg ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Februar 2003)

..
davon weiß selbst ich 
kann aber net viel dazu sagen ..war ja net dabei.......


ich denke aber das es jedem selbst überlassen is ob ma nun gern
weggeht oder lieber zuhause bleibt..

das man fr abends lernt ist  übrigens auch jedem überlassen      

es sei den man hat samstags schule....

mfg Hühnerfutter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (24. Februar 2003)

Hi
ich würde mal sagen jeder in D ist wophgl ein freier Mann
und dass meine ich ganz neutral 
ach ja 
Hab jetzt na führerschein (prahl)       ´
Cu
Manuel


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Februar 2003)

glückwunsch brille

in d is ja wohl jeder frei...das solltn die leute auf den bürgersteigen aber auch sein
@ brille
was isn jetzt mit deim richi


----------



## BikestationBS (27. Februar 2003)

Ach ist doch wurscht wer hier frei ist oder net.
@ Chicken
damim richi wird wohl noch was dauer aber ich hoff es wird was..wäre schon geil 
Cu
P.S. was war den nu aufm Bürgersteig das interessiert mich schon mal


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2003)

so das sauwetter hat uns wieder pünktlich zu den ferien :-()


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2003)

was heißt da zu den ferien, pünklich zum neuen rad


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2003)

war gestern 4 stunden auf der strasse mitm alten bike  geht nachts ganz gut ...

morgen wer in waldershof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (8. März 2003)

Is ja überhaupt nix los trotz winter
@Jörg
was hastn jetzt für ein bike???
Cu


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2003)

Ein noch nicht ganz fertiges


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2003)

Ja, ok, so schauts ungefähr aus. ( wenn ich jetzt des richtige Bild erwisch)


----------



## Daniel-N (8. März 2003)

hehe  ein schönes radl haste da! wünsch dir ganz viel spaß damit..


----------



## BikestationBS (8. März 2003)

Ah ein switch
Geiles Teil..von mir auch noch Viel Spaß!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2003)

ja ... damit geht sicher was


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2003)

war mal wieder wer im wald?? geht langsam wieder was im flachland?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2003)

BT


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2003)

2


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2003)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2003)

etliche stunden arbeit


----------



## Daniel-N (9. März 2003)

hmm schöne bilder... morgen hab ich mrt.. mal gucken was dabei rauskommt.. ich mag wieder biken


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2003)

Was ist das auf dem letzten Bild, vielleicht ein Indoortrailparkur?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2003)

ja


----------



## BikestationBS (10. März 2003)

Coole bilder!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2003)

Zum Thema "Ändy out of kontroll" wegen Unterweizen hab ich auch noch Anschaueungsmaterial.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. März 2003)

@jörg ... schick mal die pics in gross ... haben wir mal wieder was für die page


----------



## Daniel-N (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *  Zum Thema "Ändy out of kontroll" wegen Unterweizen hab ich auch noch Anschaueungsmaterial.  *




wie könnt ihr das verantworten.. dem mann muss geholfen werden.. dachte der arzt hätte ihm 2 weizen pro km verordnet?


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. März 2003)

geile Bilder!!

auf dem ersten bild schauts aus als ob andi manual fahren könnte *gg* 

zum letzten bild....toll eman was bringt dir des etzat

ich bin am donnerstag vor na woche
nen 3m drop gesprungen...ich bin unten zerschelllt wie josh bender bei seinem gha gha 
 

und dann bin ich noch gegen ein lenkerhohes metaldraht seil
mit ca. 20kmh gefahrn= resultat: riessiger blauer fleck auf dem oberschenkel und durch die extremschnelle abbremsung durch das seil hab ich irgendwas am knie was ganz schön weh tut....

ich will endlich ein neus bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (16. März 2003)

Ich mein Respekt aber weisst Du wie hoch drei Meter sind ?! Will ich sehn kanns nämlich net glauben! abher ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren!

                CYA
                           Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2003)

hmm glaub ich auch nicht ) ....

wie fährt man denn gegen nen seil?


----------



## Daniel-N (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Wastl _
> *Ich mein Respekt aber weisst Du wie hoch drei Meter sind ?! Will ich sehn kanns nämlich net glauben! abher ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren!
> 
> CYA
> Wastl *



des mag i a mal sehn wie der kleine racker 3m springt... dann kommt der eman ja in zugzwang (insofern das stimmt  )

wastl was macht dein rad? zufrieden?


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. März 2003)

naja genau hab ichs net gemessen aber es ist doppelt so groß wie ich....

des stahlseil hat ma net gesehn weil da kopfsteinpflaster davor war..... und ich kam nen berg runter und als ichs gesehn hab wars zuspät

@wastl kannst ja nach kem kommen dann zeigichs dir


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2003)

so hab heut den louisenburgtrail fertig gemacht ... da kann man viel machen  mal schauen wie lang es dauert bis es der förster bemerkt *gg*


----------



## OLB Phil (18. März 2003)

@eman

na ich hoff ma ewig!!!!

hab keinen bock auf stress gleich zu begin der saison mit den grünkitteln & der wanderer-lobby zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2003)

Hei mal,

@ @ Na Ihmän hast ja fleißig aufgeräumt.

@ für alle die immer keine Zeit haben und Außenkolonien (z. B. Berlin) mein Radl is endlich fertig, glaub ich. Ich tu mal ein Bild mit rein. 
( zum Glück hab ich Bilder vor unserer "kurzen" MegamarrathonCCtour auf Ultrawiederstandsboden gemacht )

@@@Wästl: Wie schauts denn Freitag aus. Nachmittag n`bisserle die Waldershofsachen abfahrn.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2003)

noch eins


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2003)

und nommal


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2003)

mist, jetzt aber


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Hei mal,
> 
> 
> @@@Wästl: Wie schauts denn Freitag aus. Nachmittag n`bisserle die Waldershofsachen abfahrn. *



@jörg ... wir müssen mal nach kemnath unseren dropmeister (LB CF) beobachten


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. März 2003)

@ eman
ja genau!

in waldershof könn ma auch fahrn is mir eigentlich ****egal...

@ jörg

geiles bike 

@ brille
bist doch jetzt mobil oder?
könnt ma ja mal zusammen was machen oder?

ok ciao 
richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. März 2003)

also freitag um 15:00 vorm Multicycle?

oder fährt keiner mit mir   ?

@LB Jörg

was meinst du mit waldershof sachen?
den trail hinterm Multicycle? da is doch fast nix mehr 
oder baust du wieder?

@ all
grosse-vbrake- hebel-für-vorderradbremse-aktion 
wer noch einen hat(gebraucht) und denn nimmer braucht 
könnt des mir ja sagen ...danke 

ciao 
schickenviet


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Chickenfeed _
> *also freitag um 15:00 vorm Multicycle?
> 
> oder fährt keiner mit mir   ?
> ...



ja  wir trauen uns nicht


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. März 2003)

@eman
schnauze!

ich hätt mir da nen anderen grund gedacht...... 

also wasn nu


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. März 2003)

so die zwei drei meter drops hab ich jetzt fotografiert....
hoffentlich werden die bilder was..mein foto is von 1990 oder so *GG*

im wald war ich auch
äste weg ...isn super sopt dort fehlen nur noch ein paar kleine northshore rampen

cu
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2003)

hmm hab mich heut nochmal auf der koeseine ausgetobt  das eis oben will nicht weichen :-()


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2003)

sogar nen kleinen anlieger


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2003)

wieder repariert


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2003)

geht voll ab der sprung 

aber natürlich nichts im vergleich zu chickenfeed 

man beachte den baumstumpf links  der  zieht einen an


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. März 2003)

kuhl muss ich dann mal vorbeichecken....is ja nich so weit von mir....
jetzt is mei hr nabe in arsch 
egal das leben geht weiter.... 

ok ciao 
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2003)

Hei, 
war heut mal am Ochsenkoffl. Hab von Fleckl aus hochgeschoben. Der untere Abschnitt und der oberste Abschnitt sind sowas wie fahrbar. Aber den mittleren, den steilen Teil den will man nicht wirklich fahrn. Der ist nur mist, nur weich, nur Riesensteingeröll und dann auch noch Eis drinn. Der Weg ist fast voll kaputt.   
Da muß man wohl noch ein Monat warten.

Eman, ich bring dir dann Freitag die Bilda von dir mit. Hier mal ne Vorschau von der neuen Freerideline.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2003)




----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2003)




----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-N (1. April 2003)

uhh hat mal wieder der eman seinen kopf ausgeschaltet... was wird das nur wenn i komm.. stellt schoma die särge bereit  schaut gut aus.. hehe


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von freaki _
> *uhh hat mal wieder der eman seinen kopf ausgeschaltet... was wird das nur wenn i komm.. stellt schoma die särge bereit  schaut gut aus.. hehe *



hmm willst wirklich immer noch kommen ... hast ja jörg gelesen  und schnee ist auch noch angesagt


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2003)

geiler sprung ... die berliner dropmeister lachen natürlich nur drüber  aber der geht schon ab


----------



## Daniel-N (1. April 2003)

wir werden sehen..


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. April 2003)

hi,...

@ freaki

ich bin am nächsten we in berlin...vielleicht soll ich ja was mitbringen vim phil deine hose oder so..( bin aber ohne bike da)

@ eman der letzte schaut schon geil aus.....

@ all

mtb wird des jahr wohl nichts bei mir
hab mich jetzt entschlossen für des jahr bmx zu fahrn...
den 3m nehm ich dann mit bmx in angriff mal schaun was wird
mei film is bald feritg hoffentlich wirds was mit die pics

ciao Richie


----------



## Daniel-N (9. April 2003)

meine hose is irgendwo bei der post.. heut wieder net gekommen.. danke für das angebot aber brauchst net.. ich bin ja am we selbst bei euch unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2003)

kommst du freitag oder samstag


----------



## Daniel-N (9. April 2003)

wenn mir der eman heut das ok für die strecken gibt, freitag abend in bayern  der osterverkehr wird sicher interessant


----------



## BikestationBS (9. April 2003)

Ich werde wennst euch nix aussmacht am we auch mal vorbeis chauen tortz meiner hand aber ich hab da ne ausrede für menie fehleistungen 
Also ich freu mich schon
Cu


----------



## Golden_ghost (9. April 2003)

Hi @ all!!! 
Ich werde warschnlich auch bald zu euch kommen bin a freund vom brille ich fahr wie der Körner auch dual!!! weils einfach besser ist als DH!!!
Bis denn golden_Ghost!!!


----------



## BikestationBS (9. April 2003)

musst halt eman und so mal fragen ob de mitfahrn kannst wenn wir uns quetschen würde ich dich sogar noch mit ins auto kriegen wie schon gesagt frag mal obs geht dann nehm ich dich schon mal mit... 
ach ja chicken fährt des jahr bmx  
@ chicken mit dir muss ich mal endlich fahrn aber bist ja fast nie da..gell
Also meld dich mal dann zeig ich dir wie man droppt 
Cu
Manuel


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2003)

Wennste schoh Freitag da bist, wir treffen uns immer Nachmittag im Laden. Da machmer dann immer was aus wegen abend eins trinken gehn, und so.


----------



## Daniel-N (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Wennste schoh Freitag da bist, wir treffen uns immer Nachmittag im Laden. Da machmer dann immer was aus wegen abend eins trinken gehn, und so. *



ihr denkts ja alle nur ans saufen.. ich fahr hier erst so gegen halb drei, drei los komm so gegen 6 7 an je nach verkehr  macht des mitm markus aus  

@manuel was ist mit deiner hand? gute besserung.. bist zu solling wieder fit? ich will doch schwer hoffen!! 

hoffentlich macht meine schulter das we mit


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2003)

hmm nachdem schon todtnau nicht gefunzt hat     wird jetzt das auch nicht hinhauen  hmm sch... will mal wieder was aussergewöhnliches haben

hab mich heut extra über 4 stunden aufs bike bemüht und die sache besichtigt ... (schneeberg-donau eschingen , weismainfelsen karches, ochsenkopf-fleckel, schneebergplatte - silberhaus  war alles geil nur der schnee :-(  )
schneeberg stellenweise >10 cm schnee und fast überall so 5 cm schneeschicht
ochsenkopf das selbe
heute ist der schnee nicht mal angetaut ... das stellenweise wasser durch die sonne ist am bike festgefroren


also denk ich das das nichts bringt ... man kann zwar fahren aber so voll was bringen um extra soweit herzufahren tuts nicht denk ich ... weil am we solls ja wärmer werden dann taut das zeugs so halb und das ergibt sauweichen boden der bremst ohne ende


----------



## Daniel-N (9. April 2003)

hmm also planänderung! ich komme samstag allein und bleib bis mittwoch  hoffe dann ist das wetter besser.. das ist nun endgültig (hoffe ich mal)


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Golden_ghost _
> *Hi @ all!!!
> Ich werde warschnlich auch bald zu euch kommen bin a freund vom brille ich fahr wie der Körner auch dual!!! weils einfach besser ist als DH!!!
> Bis denn golden_Ghost!!!
> ...



hehe weder körner noch irgendwer sonst her fährt dual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (10. April 2003)

also erst mal Golden-Toast (äh ghost)
ich fahr kein dual....warum kommst du nur auf sone 
absurde idee.......
naja vielleicht doch kein bmx...ich bin hin und her gerissen..
@brille
ha dann will ich ja mal sehn wie man dropt
was soll des ich bin ja eh nie da?
ich hab kei bike!!!!

ok 
cya Richie


----------



## BikestationBS (10. April 2003)

@ chicken
ich meinte daass du nie im chat bist! 
@ allalso meiner hand geht deutlich besser ich hatte schon verdacht auf kapsel aber dann wirklich von einem aufn anderen tag konnt ich die  finger wieder bewegen und heut gehts schon recht gut biken geht denk ich schon..mhmm ich könnte ja dann mal so mo-di vorbeischauen dann ists denk ich schon weg der schnee und ich kann fahren


----------



## Daniel-N (10. April 2003)

na bitte passt ja.. kannst evtl ne ochsenkopf schneeberg runde mitfahren


----------



## ACE (12. April 2003)

hi 

war heute mal kössaine- luisenburg - kössaine unterwegs.

wart ihr auch am trail?? hab a paar frische reifenspuren im schnee gesehen.

 

LB´s for ever 

see you on trails 

@ LB Jörg

War des dei auto des am samstag nachmittag am kössaineparkplatz stand??


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. April 2003)

@ ALL

ich bin wahrscheinlich den ganzen Montag hinterm nullticycle und
schaufel trails....z.b mach ich den ehemaligen 2m wieder fahrbahr....zwar ins flat aber egal ansonsten mach ich noch die gap frei wo diese idioten von stadt genau davor irgendso ne stein******** abgeladen haben......wer hat bock mitzubauen...
achja stellt mir einer nen bike zur verfügung.....:rolleyes..will das ja dann auch fahrn......menno

@brille
du hast doch ferien....ja chat....hmmm ok
irgendwann treff ma uns dort scho wieder

@ wastl
konnte net zu deim basketball workshop kommen weil
ich  v(b)erhindert war: 

ok ciao Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ACE _
> *hi
> 
> war heute mal kössaine- luisenburg - kössaine unterwegs.
> ...



hmm sollten wir dich kennen?


----------



## ACE (13. April 2003)

@ OLB eman

naja glaub net wirklich,
war a paar mal min wastl biken aber ansonsten...  kenn ich glaub ich eher euch, zumindest schau i öfter mal auf eure page 

 

hab ner dacht weil i a paar fette reifenabdrücke gesehen hab und dachte des könntet eigentlich ner ihr gewesen sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2003)

@Vitamine: war schoh mein Auto


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. April 2003)

und ansonsten.....schönes wetter heute...jaja die letzte woch war ja blöd da kam ständig regen......



SEID IHR ALLE TOT?????????????

ciao Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (23. April 2003)

Ich bin nicht tod aber dem Tod nahe hab etz die Bestätigung Band im Daumen ist DURCH So ein Dreck morgen wieder ins Krankenhaus und anhören was onkel doc sagt zwecks heilungsprozess und so! Kann nichts machen nur rumliegen! Ich hasse es und unter diesem Gips schwitzt man wie blöd! Ansonsten schöne Grüsse an alee ich vermisse euch und passt auaf euch auf!

                CYA 

                   OLB Wastl


----------



## Daniel-N (23. April 2003)

was hast du den schonwieder gemacht..


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. April 2003)

@ freaki
check die news auf der page!

@ wastl
naja gute besserung
wann bistn morgen im kh...könnt ich ja mal vorbeischaun
und wir bike.....äh essen ein eis zusammen 
     

sorry!

ciao Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2003)

sieht nicht so schlecht aus ... http://www.wetter.com/home/structur...=&Lang=DE&ms=1&ss=1&sss=1&id=72447&type=WORLD


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. April 2003)

hi,......

jetzt bin ich auch im arsch

wolltne kleine "roadgap" machen...naja mehr ne hinterhofeinfahrtsgap....auf jeden fall ca. 3m breit...
naja und weils ja geil sein sollte..hab ich mir nen kicker gebaut...gut er war nich gerade aus stabilem holz...aber er hatte
vier sprünge überstanden bevor er in der mitte leicht aus einanderknackste.....gut ich dachte mir jetzt stellste mal den kicker auf den hügel vor der strasse...(einmal hält er noch dachte ich) gut nach ein bischen zögern und dem ständigen geschrei meindes kumpels das die rampe auseinanderbrechen würde....traute ich mich dann doch.....
resultat: die rampe brach...und wie sie brach...genau in der mitte....hmmm dann bin ich halt auf der strasse eingeschlagen..und nun ja..
platztwunde am rechten knie und darunter einen "gelenkerguss"

hmmm der arzte fragt mich was er nun schreiben 
sollte...Fahrradspringen???
und dann fragte er mich noch ob man dazu keine"dinger" bräuchte die man sich um die füsse schnallt...ab dann hab ich garnix mehr gesagt.....und jetzt


eine runde mitleid für das Hühnerfutter ,......bitte!!

mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2003)

hmm knieprotektoren hätten schon geholfen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (29. April 2003)

SCHEISS HIBIKE!!!!!!!!

dann hätt ich nämlich meine schienbein protektoren


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2003)

Hei Jungs, (damit sind natürlich auch die Mädels gemeint )

schreibt mal wieder damit ich was zu lesen hab. Damit mein ich alle im Fichtelgebirge und Umgebung (z.B. Steinwald). Auch die die wir noch nicht kennen.
Die Seite heir heißt "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge". Also schreibt mir mal was ihr so kennt wo man sich so runterstürzen kann. (Brauch wieder mal was neues ), bzw. wo ihr euch runterstüzt.

Ich schieb mal ein Bild von sowas was ich mein mit rein. Auf dem Bild sind so die steilsten so 7m drauf die man runterfahren kann ohne zu springen , na ja in der Mitte is man glaub ich net wirklich am Boden 
Des is übrigens im "Kemnather Bombengrater". 
Und erkannt Tschikkenfieht?

Also laßt mal was von euch hören und sehen.
Grüße LB Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2003)




----------



## Daniel-N (15. Mai 2003)

wir wollen actionpics  schubst den andi doch da mal runter


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2003)

fahr so ganz nebenbei sonntag vielleicht geisskopf ... aber wetter ist eh sch...


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Mai 2003)

@ jörg

klar! und wenn ich erst mal wieder nen bike hab gibts da bald noch viel mehr!!!
und jetzt keine bilder mehr sonst wird das dann noch entdeckt von jemand fremden.....dann kann ich ns vergessen

cya Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2003)

Hab mir auch schon überlegt zum Geißkofl zu fahrn aber eher Samstag, da da des Wetter wahrscheinlich besser is. Steht aber eher in den Sternen. Is ja erst Übermorgen.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2003)

naja bei mir geht nur sonntag da brille wohl mitfährt


----------



## BikestationBS (16. Mai 2003)

jepp des mit so geht von mir aus klar


----------



## OLB Andi (29. Mai 2003)

hm... is ja recht ruhig geworden hier. hab seit langen mal wieder hier reingeschaut. schade das sich das ganze so auseinanderläuft.
aber ehrlichgesagt hab ich jetz auch schon 10 minuten überlegt, aber mir fällt auch nix ein was ich schreiben könnt.

und tschüß

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2003)

bin halt zur zeit ein wenig gestresst ... wollt am mittwoch eigentlich mitfahren war aber dann kurz in neualbenreuth und die waren ziemlich allein beim bauen also war ich länger ... viel länger als ich wollte dort  

dh wird dort zum glück eh nicht stattfinden wahrscheinlich .. wär echt nur peinlich geworden denk ich 

nächste woche prüfung dann freiheit 

und nicht das ihr denkt ich fahr nur mit euch nicht ... ich war seit gardasee nimmer auf den hometrails   nur noch ein wenig mitm tourenbike hier zu haus gefahren


----------



## BikestationBS (31. Mai 2003)

so ich könnte was berichten..bin wieder ausm krankenhaus raus..sprungelenk gebrochen ..titannagel oider schraube jetzt drinne und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr in nächster zeit fahren 
Cu
Manuel


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2003)

Erstmal gute Bessserung 

Aber du mußt doch wissen obs ein Nagel oder ne Schraube war.
Wennst ein klopfen gehört hast wars eher ein Nagel und wennst ein drehen gespührt hast wohl eher ne Schraube.

Na dann erstma gemütliches ausruhen 

G. LB Jörg


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Mai 2003)

nun ja ich bin auch wieder da...(und was sich reimt ist immer gut) jaja  mir fällt auch nix ein..also poste ich mal nen bild von meinem zukünftigen bike( nur meins is komp. schwarz nicht rot und hatt halt a paar andere anbauteile aber im großen und ganzen das gleiche)

Chacka Firestorm:


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Aber du mußt doch wissen obs ein Nagel oder ne Schraube war.
> Wennst ein klopfen gehört hast wars eher ein Nagel und wennst ein drehen gespührt hast wohl eher ne Schraube.
> 
> ...


 

von mir natürlich auch gute besserung..aber bis zu meinem bike musst wieder fitt sein ...wir ham ja ne einweihung abgemacht!
danach kannst von mir aus STERBEN  (oh gott sowas sollte man besser nicht sagen) 

mfg Richie


----------



## BikestationBS (2. Juni 2003)

Danke DAnke war heute mal beim doc er hat gesagt es sei für 6 wochen nicht mal belastungsstabil also 6 wochen unter keinen umständen auftreten..so ein scheiß erst nach 10 wochen kann ich dann halbwegs wieder laufen und ich hoffe dann auch biken..
@ chicken
wie lange hat dein bike lieferzeit??? 
mein  bruder hat sich jetzt so ein dh/drop frame gekauft..240mm fw mit anderem dämpfer müsste er auch 280mm schaffen  naja wenigstens is er kein so ein konstruktionsfehler wie meins 
Cu
Manuel


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Juni 2003)

echt?
fett!
hoffentlich hatt er dann nich mehr so angst vorm springen(naja hoffentlich versaut das ding ihm nicht seinen style und seine fahrtechnik) geh doch mal auf ICQ jetzt!
hab heut schulfrei!
bike hoffentlich in 4 wochen!


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Juni 2003)

lasst es nicht aussterben!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2003)

@hühnchen ...
was macht dein bike ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (29. Juni 2003)

hey!! habt´s gesehen??? ich hab nachwuchs bekommen!!!!

es ist ein:



INTENSE 



ich werd es M1 nennen.


wenn ich bock hab zeig ich euch auch mal ein bildchen. aber net jetz. es schläft nämlich gerade. außerdem is es auch ein bisserl krank. nen leichter durchfall oder sowas. es verliert flüssigkeit - bremsflüssigkeit. muß wohl erst mal zum bikearzt.

CU


----------



## Daniel-N (29. Juni 2003)

poser


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2003)

Hast gestern beim Heimweg etwa net richtig auf dein Kind aufgepaßt??
Hasters wohl net immer an der Hand gehalten und mal losglassn??
Naja, wenn dein Kind mal groß is (26Zoll) dann kannsters auch alleine Laufen lassen. 
Wenn dein Gustav, dein Kind Flüssigkeit verliert mußt halt ne Windel rummachen oder ein anderes ado(a)ptieren. (XT)

G


----------



## Daniel-N (30. Juni 2003)

Andi bist net allein, mein kleiner racker verliert hinten auch ab und an etwas.. hat mich schon 2 sätze von den guten belägen gekostet  weiss zur zeit nur keine alternative... bald kommt ja hope 6 kolben


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Juni 2003)

ich würde ja auch gern ein bike haben..aber ich bin leider unfruchtbar  

meine neue leimutter wird wohl jezt poisen heißen 
weil die alte leihmutter bmo leider einen miserablen service hatt

herzlich glückwunsch an die frischengeborenen v10 und m1

cu on friday

Richie


----------



## BikestationBS (30. Juni 2003)

AUCH VON MIR HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (30. Juni 2003)

muss ich mal alle testfahren.lasse euch dann mein devil und komm nie wieder?..
was hast für ne ausstattung andi?


----------



## OLB Andi (30. Juni 2003)

@ jörg

ich habs nur mal ganz kurz allein gelassen. (ham phil´s bremsbeläge gesucht) aber da hats voll das weinen angefangen. wie ich zurückgekommen bin war der tränensack der vorderbremse scon leergeheult. aber für sein alter (24") war es scho net schlecht. wart mal ab bis es richtig groß is.

@ freaki

hm... die bremsbeläge ham´s überlebt - hoff ich zumindest. und heißt net hope - hoffnung? die hoffen wohl das se funzt. da bleib ich scho noch lieber bei murx in germany.

@ chickenfeed

hat schreibt man mit einen "t"

@ brille

wegen der ausstattung tu ich mal demnächst ein bildchen rein. wenn die digicam wieder strom hat. is mir zu mühsam zum tippen. oder wart bis eman des auf der page hat. 

@ all glückwünscher

danke - ich kanns brauchen *gg*. weil eman baut grad mal alle wege um. man kann nie wissen ob hinter der nächsten kurve net ein 25m sprung is, der das letzte mal noch net da war. also aufpassen - oder federweg kaufen!!!

CU


----------



## OLB Andi (30. Juni 2003)

noch was


wer den 1000 beitrag schreibt muß ne kiste bier springen lassen!!!!


aber kein alkoholfreies  (gell jörg)


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2003)

hmm sind ja noch nen paar beiträge als darf ich noch was schreiben 

hab vor morgen elchshore mit der motorsäge zu wandern  mal schauen *gg*


----------



## Daniel-N (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *
> 
> @ all glückwünscher
> ...




du müsstest doch wissen das es auf die technik ankommt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2003)

Hei Freaki,
ich bin jetzt übrigens auch krimminell. Net ganz so krimminell wie du, aber schon mal ein Anfang. Hat auch keine Auswirkung auf meinen Führerschein gehabt. Aber ich bin ja auch aus einem Dorf, da ist man noch nicht so abgebrüht.

PS: noch 3 Einträge


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2003)

so motorsäge ist im rucksack *gg*


----------



## Daniel-N (1. Juli 2003)

Ich bin nicht kriminell   eman was baustn du da?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2003)

Na, die Elchshorebaumstammüberfahrt. Und sie ist grade fertiggeworden. Aber des kann ich dir jetzt net schreiben. Wegen dem 1000ten Eintragzeugs und so.


PS: schaut mal auf die Downhillseite. Des übern 601 is ganz interrisant.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2003)

hmm du warst die 1000. antwort  und 1001. beitrag

freaki der 1000. beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2003)

bilder by LB jörg


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2003)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2003)

booaaaah, ging des schnell


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2003)

Ach Eman ich hab grad bei dem 601 Beitrag geschrieben das man demnächst auf unserer Seite Gardaseebilder anschauen kann 
Ein bisschen Werbung kann ja net schaden


----------



## Daniel-N (1. Juli 2003)

hehe geil  ich freu mich schon aufs nächstemal elchshore


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2003)

es gibt natürlich auch nen vid 

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/media03/videos/elchshore.wmv

und freuen aufm elchshore wirst dich spätestens nimmer wenn die linie 2 von jörg fertig ist


----------



## OLB Wastl (1. Juli 2003)

Jetzt ists ja schon fast wettrüsten! Naja muss mals chauen wenns bei mir maö ein Fully gibt wo hinten auch ein 2.3 reifen reinpasst GRRRR! Apropos an alee die ein neues Bike ihr eigen nennen Herzlichen Glünsch! Ach And i des Orange vom neuen Rocky is doch ganz hübsch! Ich will auch ein neues Fully! (Santa Cruz Bullit mit Boxxer Weihnachten wo bleibst Du?)

                     CYA
                                 OLB Wastl

          Achja Andi dein Kranked 5 ist in Arbeit


----------



## OLB Phil (1. Juli 2003)

das geht ja ganz schön heftig ab hier im wald!

is die massnahme nich bissi heftig?

naja ich erd mir jetzt auch ein neues bike holen.
muss ja schliesslich "mitrüsten"

wird wohl ein Cube Elite mit SID-Carbon, Crossmax XTR komplett werden


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2003)

hehe ... die massnahme ... ja die ist an der grenze aber wir tun ja keinem weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-N (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Phil _
> *
> wird wohl ein Cube Elite mit SID-Carbon, Crossmax XTR komplett werden  *



hmmm könnt man sowas über dich für kleinverdiener beziehen  xtr is net notwendig...  wenn ja kannst dich ja mal melden


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Juli 2003)

noch ca. 12 Tage bist zur endgültigen selbstzerstörung...
aber bevor mein neues mtb da is muss ich noch wwas ganz verrückts mitm bmx machen..hoho ich weiß auch schon..
sportheim-kassierhäuschen..der wastl müsste das kennen 

erst muss ich meine kette nieten (lassen)

hmmm ansonsten gibt es nichts aus dem Land des geldarmen
rechtschreibfehler machenden verrückten...

@ eman 
schaut voll geil AUs!

bis morgen 
cu 
Richie


----------



## OLB Andi (5. Juli 2003)

wie versprochen mal ein bildchen von meinen "kleinen":


----------



## OLB Andi (5. Juli 2003)

oder von der anderen seite:


----------



## Daniel-N (5. Juli 2003)

schaut gut aus... bis auf..... bitte!! 26" mit mavic 321 oder deemax gell eman


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2003)

jetzt muss nur noch der sommer zurückkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Juli 2003)

POSER!


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2003)

mein bergabgerät ...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2003)

.


----------



## Daniel-N (6. Juli 2003)

ihr seit alles poser


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2003)

v10 trifft ein m1


----------



## OLB Phil (7. Juli 2003)

@freaki

is dein bike weiss weils von der Krankenkasse gesponsert wird? 

tja dauert bei mir auf jeden noch bis nach der messe bis ichmitposen kann.

hab keine ahnung was ich kaufen soll.


----------



## Daniel-N (7. Juli 2003)

krankenkasse? ich bin noch am verhandeln, die wollen mir keine krankenschwester dazu geben 

sehen wir uns in 2 wochen in leo?  und bau dem andi mal gescheite laufräder ein


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2003)

wo ward ihr denn da fahren auf den Bildan??


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2003)

ochsenkopf ... wo denn sonst ... musst doch sehen  

bist also heile wieder at home? das bäumlein aufm elchshore ist übrigens noch unbefahren ... darf ja jetzt für dich nach todtnau kein prob mehr sein


----------



## OLB Andi (8. Juli 2003)

@ freaki:

deemax laufräder sind organisiert. die gelben natürlich  des mit 19. leogang geht auch klar. jedenfalls bei phil und mir. aber jörg will auch mit - hat er gesagt. er weis blos noch nix davon.

@ all 1. 
am 19. - 20. Juli fahren wollen wir nach leogang (A)  fahren. Is ne schöne DH strecke dort. wer mit will soll was sagen!!!!

@ all 2.
am nächsten sonntag is evtl bozi dar angedacht. is auch ne super DH - strecke. siehe bilder HP. ich muß ja schließlich etz mal des M1 richtig einweihen. hoffendlich sind bis dahin die laufräder da. sonst muß ich wieder mit´m rocky fahren. wer mit will soll wieder was sagen!!!

@ all 3.
phil und ich haben gestern so aus ner laune heraus beschlossen, das wir im august mal für 2-3 tage am lago fahren.
programm:

abfahrt so gegen 14.00 uhr am freitag. abendessen bei walter mit anschließenden gelage (@ jörg - du net) am samstag wollten wir dann den nagelneuen ultimativen übertrail al lago checken - PIANAURA. is echt voll geil. ich kenn ihn!!! danach einkehr bei mecki´s. abendmenue bei walter. zum ausklang des tages in die kneipe die walter uns gezeigt hat. ( hab den namen vergessen - is aber so ähnlich wie es magic blos ohne chris) am nächsten tag (sonntag) lassen wir uns irgenwo raufshutteln ( 601, adrenalina, dalco oder noch was anderes) rückfaht so um 18.00 uhr. ankunft so um 01.00. uhr. das ganze evtl mitnen sprinter.
also wer mit will soll wieder was sagen. wird sicher super.
eingeladen sind selbstverständlich auch alle außenposten, kleinkinder, poser, angeber, bender, wade simmons, helmut kohl, franz beckenbauer, meine putzfrau und DDR ( der dumme rest).


ach ja, bei den ganzen neuen bikegepose hätt ich fast vergessen, das ich ja noch ein neues rocky kriegt. aber leider hab ich noch kein bildchen von den kleinen süßen. es is auch noch net ganz entbunden. aber demnächst sicher mehr.

ja, noch was trauriges. mein anders rocky ist tod. es starb im alter von nur 2 jahren an rahmenbruch. tragisch. oder? gott sei dank hatte es einen organspenderausweis. so kann er wenigstens in teilen weiterleben.



Gute Nacht
CU OLB Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-N (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *@ freaki:
> 
> deemax laufräder sind organisiert. die gelben natürlich  des mit 19. leogang geht auch klar. jedenfalls bei phil und mir. aber jörg will auch mit - hat er gesagt. er weis blos noch nix davon.
> ...



deemax? ich hätte die neuen geholt.. wollte sie auch aber leider gibts die hinten nicht mit steckachse.. gelb... poser *gg*

und punkt 3... soll ich das als aufforderung sehen dich in leo abzuschiessen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2003)

@andi

zu 1  geht bei daniel und mir klar ... nachdem er den trabi zum runterfahren freigekämpft hat

zu 2  wir werden sehen

zu 3  wär sicher geil aber das wird mir zu teuer für die kürze ... ausserdem ab 20.8 ... also nach tabarz bin ich 2 wochen schach matt 

zu den GELBEN deemax ... jetzt wirst aber echt zum superposer


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2003)

Zu Punkt eins sag ich mal "was" ........glaub ich.(Muß mal tschekkn ob da Kinderklettern ausgeschrieben ist)
Mmmh, Pozimozi nächsten Sonntag, mmmmh muß ich, mmmh will eigentlich schoh hin, mmmh, mmmh, denk schoh.
Punkt 3, da sag ich erstma noch nichts zu.

So und jetzt nichts wie in den Trail


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2003)

hehe sag wie der baum ging ... muss jetzt leider nochmal in die schule :-(


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Juli 2003)

ich hassseeee euch aaalllllleeeeeeeeee....bei euch kostet ne kurbel soviel wie mein ganzes rad...ich hassse ee uchhh..
naja am montag...werde ich mein neus bike bekommen
da ich ja zu bender, kleinkinder und dem dummen rest zähle komm ich mit.....ne scherz ihr habt dort eure ruhe...

@ phil
kauf dir das digggger
du ni.... 
ciao Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2003)

War nicht am Baum. Würd schoh reizn. Aber ich kann warten 
War Ochsenkoffl, Linie tschekkn mit neuer Kurventechnik. Bin 6mal des steile Mittelstück runtergfahrn. Mit außenrum rauffahrn ohne zu schieben (stolz sei).


----------



## OLB Wastl (8. Juli 2003)

Jaja alles schöne Räder! Und scöne Bäume! Bin schon am Sparen für ein neues Fully war Am We mal ne Stunde im Wald mim Steppenwolf naja fand des bike früher irgendwie geiler 

   cya
           olb wastl


----------



## Daniel-N (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *@andi
> 
> zu 1  geht bei daniel und mir klar ... nachdem er den trabi zum runterfahren freigekämpft hat
> *



 ich habn bayer... also schn...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Wastl _
> *Jaja alles schöne Räder! Und scöne Bäume! Bin schon am Sparen für ein neues Fully war Am We mal ne Stunde im Wald mim Steppenwolf naja fand des bike früher irgendwie geiler
> 
> cya
> olb wastl *



fahr mal bozi mit ... wir kennen dich ja schon gar nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *War nicht am Baum. Würd schoh reizn. Aber ich kann warten
> War Ochsenkoffl, Linie tschekkn mit neuer Kurventechnik. Bin 6mal des steile Mittelstück runtergfahrn. Mit außenrum rauffahrn ohne zu schieben (stolz sei). *



hmm bin morgen ab nachmittag auf der koesseine ... wenns zeit hast könn mer das bäumchen machen ... ansonsten bau ich was  bzw feile die trails


----------



## OLB Andi (8. Juli 2003)

@ wastl 

eman hat recht. fahr mal mit in die tscheche. die strecke dort is echt net schlecht. 

@ eman 

alter lamentierer. v10 kaufen und wegen 200 für gardasee insolvenz anmelden. überleg mal - im herbst hast dann eh keine zeit weilst da rumstudieren musst. also jetz oder nie. PIANAURA wartet!!!! wiegesagt wenn wir so fünf bis sechs mann werden würden könnte man so nen sprinter mieten. d.h. s0 50 pro person für 2 tage!!

@ chickenfeed

*fg* irgendwelche vorteile muß das arbeiten ja auch mit sich bringen. wenn ich schon kei zeit zum biken hab so kann ich wenigstens alles kaufen )

@ freaki

ich find die gelben deemax viiiiieeeel schöner als die neuen. außerdem passen se auch viel besser zum M1. find ich jedenfalls. und tubeless is eh kacke (  frag mal hubby, der hat nie luft in den reifen. ) außerdem waren se "billig"
ach ja - wennst mich abschießen willst mußt mich erst mal einholen. 


so, genug dummgelabere für heut.


wegen morgen - abend natürlich mein ich kösser oder steinwald??? könnten ja dann mal alle mal den elchshore fahre. @ jörg hast du zeit? schickt halt ne sms oder sowas.

sersen

andi


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2003)

steinwald wär blöd ... will ja morgen auf der koeseine sein ...


----------



## Daniel-N (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Andi _
> *
> ach ja - wennst mich abschießen willst mußt mich erst mal einholen.
> *




schaun mer mal gell, auf n'bier in leo    

@hünchen du muss so gut fahrn das de gesponsert wirst.. und evtl in ort ziehen wo dich die leute auch beim fahren sehen


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Juli 2003)

@freaki
 booooah ich blas dir den arsch wenn du kommst.... 

wartet nur ihr kriegt schon noch was zusehen von mir wenn ich mein bike hab..... 

ciao richie


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2003)

Das ist eine SMS
-Kösseine heut, wenns net regnet, bzw. Elchshore wär gut-
SMS ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (11. Juli 2003)

Törööööö

für alle die nich in den laden kommen:

Sonntag is Bozidar angedacht!!!!

Wer bock hat, zusammenrotten & ab dafür.

@wastl währ schön dich auch ma wieder auf bike anzutreffen...


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Juli 2003)

huhu heut ist mein bike gekommen..    

naja hoffentlich macht phil das heute..wär echt super..

so ihr wiisst was das für den sonntag heißt 

bis gleich

"neues fahrrad besitzer" Körner


----------



## Daniel-N (11. Juli 2003)

willst es am sonntag inner tschechei gleich kaputt machen?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2003)

hehe der angsthase wie ja der name schon sagt traut sich nicht


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Juli 2003)

hehe geb ich ja zu!
und ohne fullface und ohne schienbeinschutz is des eh fürn arsch!
heut test ich erst mal alles aus...

außerdem bin ich ja net so rein Downhill erfahren und dann gleich bozi nene da wart ich noch a bissll......seit froh das ich net mitkomme ihr braucht auch mal eure ruhe

ciao Richie


----------



## Daniel-N (12. Juli 2003)

wat heisst hier gleich bozi.. ich bin vorher nie richtig im wald gefahren nur street und wurde da direkt ins kalte wasser geschubst.. das hat noch keinem geschadet


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Juli 2003)

wenn der eman halbtot  ist dann isses wohl auch erstmal nichts für mich ..aber ich denke du hast recht mit deinem hat noch niemanden geschadet...


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Juli 2003)

alles gute zum 31, geburtstag OLB Andi


----------



## OLB Andi (24. Juli 2003)

hm... 31? so alt? des kann ich wohl net sein. oder doch?

jedenfalls trotzdem DANKE


servus

andi (alter sack)


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Juli 2003)

hm im forum steht das du gestern 31 geworden bist...
wenns net stimmt und ich dich älter gemacht hab 
SORRY!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (25. Juli 2003)

von mir auch alles alles gute und im Alter fährt man ja bekanntlicher besser! Noch viel spass beim biken und irgendwie ahb ich kein tel nummer mehr von dir muss von phil mal erfragen!


            CYA
                         Wastl

                   AUF ein oder zwei aber mehr net!


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2003)

so wieder im lande  knöchel kapput :-( war aber megageil die tour 
kann sein das ich etliche wochen ausfalle ... morgen weis ich mehr

an andi natürlich ein   ... verspätet ... hab nicht drangedacht


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Juli 2003)

bremshebel gebrochen, sun single track fetter höhenschlag, speiche/n gebrochen, kettenführung verbogen, schaltwerk verstellt evtl. sogar auch in arsch..aahhhhhh ich hassse michhh

@ eman
tut mir leid für dich wie gehts dem daniel


----------



## OLB Andi (29. Juli 2003)

@ eman
hm... hab erst die mail geschrieben und dann forum gelesen. was hast den angestellt? lebt eigendlich daniel dann überhaupt noch? aber wennst morgen schon net mitfahren kannst komm wenigstens im bahnhof vorbei. ich will des jetz mal genau erfahren wie des war. ich mein des mit´m schöckl und planai und wo´z sonst noch wart´s

geht eigendlich dein gobl noch )) aber mit schlagobers

@ cf ( abkürzung für den unmöglich langen namen)
kein kommentar. jedenfalls fällt mir keiner ein.

@ all geburtstagsglückwünscher:

nochmal danke

ja, und wers noch net weis.... heut hat übrigens olb phil. geburtstag mein ich. aber ich hab schon mein beileid bezeugt. 


also habedieehre

OLB andi


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Juli 2003)

oh naja voll verpennt


  alles gute phil!

@ andi

wieso kein kommentar ich bin ja nicht mal gestürzt das meiste is beim northshore platzt aussuchen im tiefen wald passiert..scheiss äste aber das ein ast eine speiche abbrechen kann...hmm naja war wohl eher nen baumstamm..
(ganz am rand: ich hab jestzt schon 5!!!!!!meter nortshore bei mir im wald..)
und ich hab jeszt noch nen hektar wald im steinwald zu verfügung..jaja die guten beziehung
das beste is ich hab auch noch unbegrenzt holz..dazu ich sag nur forstwirtschaft rulez..
tx jürgen! 

mfg Richie


----------



## Daniel-N (30. Juli 2003)

@andi herzlichen nachträglich, danke nochmal für die schoner... ohne das mir am montag gebrachte seaftyjacket würde es mit dem weiterleben schwierig  
@phil das selbige... 

war jedenfalls echt lustig... ab freitag ist bierfestival da beginnt dann die regeneration


----------



## sabba (1. August 2003)

Ja hellllllloooo Lettenbrueder !

@Körner 

Bin ich froh dass du jetz endlich auch mal was zerlegt hast an deim Bike . Jetz bin ich wenigstens nimmer allein Schuld ! 

@Phil

Hau denen von Mavic ma eins aufn Latz

  also man sieht sich !!

Sabba


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. August 2003)

tsss du bist trotzdem schuld...

wenn einwas abbricht dann folgt der rest..
d.h wenn nie was abbricht bricht auch nichts ab
aber wenn einmal was abgebrochen ist dann kommt immer mehr

PROST


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sabba _
> *Ja hellllllloooo Lettenbrueder !
> 
> @Körner
> ...



oh je ... nach so nen huhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *
> 
> oh je ... nach so nen huhn  *



lol??

@Koerner

lol!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. August 2003)

hi leuts

war ja ne nette runde muss mal schaun wann ich wieder fahrn 
kann....
der fuß schwilt halt an vielleiht muss ich zum arzt 
sind also 4 pins drin auau

hat aufjedenfall schon gerockt der ochsenshore

ciao Richie


----------



## OLB Andi (16. August 2003)

also, warn heut biken: schneeberg, am nußhardt hat uns so ein fußgängerarsch schwul von der seite angemacht, von wegen daß man da net biken tut, und es uns alle mal richtig auf die fressen hauen soll ...blablabla... voll der saftarsch...  gottseidank war der seehauswirt dann  net da ) , sind dann übern donaueschingen weiter zum fichtelsee, ham  da gelaked und dann weiter aufm ochsenkopf (ham da ein angesoffen ( ich zumindest)) danach richtung warmensteinach runter, dann wieder hoch zum ochsenshore, den dann runter und nach fleckl runtergeschossen, übern bocksgrabenweg ( logisch: mit badeeinlage) rüber wieder zum lago di fichtel. von da nochmal rauf auf die fichtelgebirgsplatte und letztendlich runter zum silberhaus. 

alles in allen war´s heut voll subber. sogar ohne rocky.

ich bin dann wie ich daheim war nochmal nach elisenfels (hab nochmal drei weizen nachgeschwemmt). so, jetz bin ich breit und daheim und tipp des alles. 

also servus, wen mittwoch was zamgeht ... telefonieren... evtl wär mal elchshore oder sowas mal wieder net schlecht. sollten auch wieder um 18.30 uhr fahren ( sonst zu früh dunkel) 

CU olb andi


----------



## Daniel-N (16. August 2003)

aber sonst gehts noch, ja?


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. August 2003)

hmm hätt ja auch mal wieder lust jetzt wo ich wieder lebe
hab zwar gesagt das ich ohne motorradhelm nicht mehr im wald fahre aber egal.....wann? wo? was?

und gute besserung an olb phil 
ciao


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2003)

irgendwo irgendwann ....    dein helm muss wohl erst gebaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-N (19. August 2003)

@chicken mit dem kopf durch die wand?

und was habt ihr denn mit dem phil gemacht?


----------



## OLB Andi (6. September 2003)

sers, ich schreib mal wieder was, damit wir net ganz abstürzen 

also definitiv und entgültig steht jetz unser nächster Gardaseeurlaub fest.

vom 26. september bis 5. oktober

sollte noch irgendwer mitwollen (von denen ichs noch net weis) wär net schlecht wenn ichs bis nächstes WE erfahren könnte ... wegen zimmer und so 

ansonsten giebts nix neues - also tschüß


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2003)

also ich bin leider nicht dabei   echt schad drum ... wär so schön lang gewesen 

so wie ich das sehe wirds die nächsten jahre nie mehr richtig hinhauen


----------



## OLB Andi (9. September 2003)

@ eman

schad drum. mit  wen soll ich den dann downhill fahren. is da scho des schulzeugsglumbgschmarre. hast mal überlegt nur des verlängerte wochenende runter zu fahren (vieleicht mit einen ganzganzganzglizikleinen blauen donnerstag) oder so.

am meisten ärgert mich aber das wir am sonntag net in die tscheche gefahren sind. aber alle haben gesagt das es regnet. man sollt wirklich keinen glauben. hab dann den ganzen sonntag net gewußt was ich machen soll - irgendwie hatte ich aber auch zu nix bock.


sers andi


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2003)

hmm ja sonntag wär schönes wetter gewesen ... muss aber im erzgebirge nicht auch so gewesen sein ...

gardasee ... allein da runter und rauf für 3 tage ist mir zu teuer ... der 1./2. liegt halt saublöd ... am ehesten würden die ersten 4 tage gehen ... aber das haut eh nicht hin wenn einer keine zeit hat da unten und die anderen ne ruhige kugel schieben können  

ich werds verkraften ...


----------



## OLB Phil (10. September 2003)

hallali

ja mich gibts auch noch & werd bald in die Reha entlassen

muss noch caa 1,5 wochen langsam machen & noch nicht biken.

blöd das, aber wer zu doof zum fahrradfahren ist (was anderes war es nämlich nich an der stell)........

@eman bist doch eh son Genie, was machen da paar tage schule fehlen??????


cu bis später Phil


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2003)

wenns nicht grad die ersten beiden tage wären sofort ... kann man verstehen oder? 

bist ja dann am gardasee bikemässig auch nicht so richtig einsatzfähig nach so ner langen pause??


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2003)

gestern abend war ich schon zu blöd dafür um nach mitterteich zurückzufinden ... bin über 2 stunden und möcht gar nicht wissen wieviele km umweg gefahren ... habs einfach nicht geschafft übern teichelberg zu kommen  bin zweimal abgeprallt ... zuerst bin ich etwas oberhalb von poppenreuth raus und dann in Herzogöd  ... navigation 6-


----------



## OLB Phil (17. September 2003)

Lolo

bist halt doch genie eman.

na ma kucken was am we geht.
hab da komplett verplant wegen FACTORY-Dayes,
aber werd mich auf jeden ma wieder auf ein rad setzen & checken ob ich noch fahren kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. September 2003)

ich bin auf jedenfall in tabarz um mir die knochen zu brechen *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2003)

war nur´n test


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2003)

so wenn wer h-weg klassisch fährt ... aufpassen ... der unfertige sprung ist nun fertig ... absprung gleichgeblieben nur anfahrt geshapt ... landehügel auf der wurzel

sprungtyp ... todesdouble ... hab viel erde bewegt *gg* frag mich nur wer den springt überhaupt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2003)

ICH


----------



## OLB EMan (26. September 2003)

da bin ich mal gespannt ... könnt sein das das ganze ding auseinander fällt


----------



## tde (26. September 2003)

Hallo Lettenbrüder,

ich bin der Stuttgarter, der schon mal im Winter bei euch war. Jetzt steht wieder eine Reise Richtung Fichtelgebirge an und ich überlege, ob ich mein MFR02 (schöne Grüße an EMan ) einpacke. Seid ihr an dem Wochenende vom 3. bis 5. Oktober im Land? Oder alle weg, verletzt, tot, auf Puzzle-Leistungsport umgestiegen? Wenn ihr eine FR-light-Tour ohne brutalen DH/10-Meter-Sprünge/3-Meter-Drops oder sonstige Gemeinheiten plant, sagt mal Bescheid.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2003)

leider wird keiner da sein denk ich ...

andi phil sind am gardasee ...
ich fahr entweder auch gardasee oder geisskopf
wastl und jörg sind auch am geisskopf

peter weis ich nicht was der macht 

viel spass mitm mfr02 ... ich hoff du nimmst es hart ran


----------



## tde (1. Oktober 2003)

@EMan: schaaade.  Mein MFR hätte zu gerne euren "Letten" aufgewühlt. Egal, beim nächsten Mal. Falls doch jemand von eurer Riege da sein sollte, kann er ja noch posten. Bin bis Freitag früh am Rechner. 
Das Cheetah ist bis jetzt erste Sahne. Selten ein Zweirad bewegt, das so mit dem Fahrer zu einer Einheit wird. Hoffe nur, dass mir der Gepard lange erhalten bleibt (ich malträtier es allerdings auch nicht so DHmäßig wie Du ) Grüße an den Rest


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2003)

ich bin eigentlich in tschechien net am geißkopf.
aber wenns regnet bin auch wieder net in tschechien.
aber dann aber auch net am geißkopf.
und außerdem, wer weiß denn ob ich am wochenende überhaupt noch am leben bin.
deswegen schreib ich gleich alles mal klein weils schneller geht und ich dann mehr restzeit übrig hab.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2003)

dann hab ich wastl falsch verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (1. Oktober 2003)

also ich bin am freitag am geißkopf unten falls es einen interessiert 
P.S. lebt das Huhn eigentlich noch?
cu
Manuel


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2003)

Genau Huhn, 
von dir hört man gar nichts mehr.
Is dein Rad eigentlich noch ganz..... oder zwei mal halb


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2003)

hab dein fichtelmountain auf höhere auflösung gebracht und alles geglättet


----------



## BikestationBS (1. Oktober 2003)

Cool wennst mal sticker hast ich nehm sicher welche ab!


----------



## OLB Wastl (1. Oktober 2003)

Huhn hmm war so vor zwei Wochen mal mit den Fahren Fruchtlos! Also Brille ich bin Freitag wenns wetter passt auch ma Geißkopf Aber eh nur mim Ht also Evil wenns Trocken is und Bikercross rockne downhill si mir Ht zu nervig Aber vielleciht haben die Kelheimer noch nen DH bike für mich debei weiß net Kennst ja mein Rad und schrei weil sehen tu ich dich eh net!

  CYa
             Wastl


----------



## OLB Wastl (1. Oktober 2003)

bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Oktober 2003)

jaja ich leb schon noch!

@ wastl
was meinst du mit fruchtlos! ??

hmm ich kann schon mal wieder mitfahrn auch wenn ich im moment net so richtig lust hab.....

@ all
wer will den mal video drehn? hähhh?
wir brauchen ein neues vid


----------



## OLB Wastl (2. Oktober 2003)

Du bist furchtlos!

Ich fahr natüelich mit wenns um Vid drehen geht weisst ja! 

              CYa
                        Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2003)

ät Eman: hast ja sogar die gelbe Linie grade gemacht.  

ät Huhn: Video drehn? schlechte Idee, habs grade ausprobiert mit einem. Schaut blöd aus wenns am Kopf steht 

ät Brille: du meinst bestimmt Aufkleber 

ät alle: war gestern den Turmsteig fahrn. Is fast wie 601.


----------



## BikestationBS (2. Oktober 2003)

@ Jörg
Klar mein ich Aufkleber 

@ Wastl
ich bin auch mitm ht untn


----------



## tde (2. Oktober 2003)

steige bei euch jetzt gar nicht mehr durch. EMan meinte, keiner wäre da. Jetzt doch jemand im Land? Wenn jemand im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs ist, bitte Bescheid sagen (Telefon 0175/2013413). Weiß nämlich nicht, ob ich mein MFR mit nach Hof nehmen soll oder lieber mein Häkelzeug einpacke  .


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2003)

hehe ist halt alles komplex ... 

ich bin morgen so wie es ausschaut am gardasee


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2003)

Hei,
und biste jetzt am Gardasee, Eman?? Fallste bist brauchst die nächsten 3 Tage net antworten.

Ät Wästl u. Stafan: und wart ihr am Geißkoffl?? Ich war niergens und hab gearbeitet.
Was meint ihr is des Bild hochformat oder im Quwerformat besser.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Daniel-N (3. Oktober 2003)

jörg!

der markus is heut früh weg... meine schulter hat ja leider jegliche reise verhindert  war vorhin ganz soft boarden und beginne nächste woche mit reha.. 

btw: hast net noch n paar bilder von leo und saalbach in groß für mich? [email protected]


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2003)

Hei Freaki,
erstmal gute Besserung.

Hab schoh noch a paar Büttler. Aber hab auch ein Modem das es verhindert die Bilder in groß per Internet zu verschicken. Muß ich dir halt mal brennen. Oder an Eman geben in groß das der dir die Dinger schicken kann.

also dann heile mal.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-N (3. Oktober 2003)

das wäre


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Oktober 2003)

hi 
hey jörg der wallride is der echt so steil odet täuscht des a wengl???
wo isn das...?

warum hat mich eigentlich keiner gefragt ob ich da mitfahren wollte??ß
ihr seid so gemein 

cu


----------



## Daniel-N (3. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Chickenfeed _
> *hi
> hey jörg der wallride is der echt so steil odet täuscht des a wengl???
> wo isn das...?
> ...



wenn ich das net verwechsel müsste das in der nähe von neusorg sein? am stausee... oder so? kann mich nimmer genau erinnern.. war jedenfalls steil


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2003)

ät Schulterkugler: ja genau des is am Stausee.
                             Und hast du eigentlich mal ne Sonnenbrille bei
                             uns verloren. Hab eine gefunden wo
                             wir gefahren sind.

ät Chicken: ja des is wirklich so Steil, unten fast senkrecht  
                   und es liegt genau entgegengesetzt zu Kemnath 


G


----------



## sabba (4. Oktober 2003)

Dere Lettenbrüder !

@Körner
Ja geb mir bitte bescheid ma wennst ma wieder hier in der gegend bikest ...
Mit GEGEND mein ich natürlich max. Waldershof also du weisst was ich mein...
Meld dich mal !

Servus

Da sabba


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Oktober 2003)

na dann fett krassen respekt an den stefan!

ich bin erstmal wieder für ne woche oder so stillgelegt..steißbein! keine ahnung was tut aber vverdammt weh ..kann net mal rihctig gehen....... 

@ sabba
icq...


----------



## OLB Wastl (4. Oktober 2003)

Querformat find ich besser
Am Geisskopf war bis zwei sonnenschein und salztrocken bin am Evil die Wippensektion gefahren so trocken wars dann hats geschifft un sind nur gejumpt! 
Achja schick mir mal appar bilder!

              CYa
                       Wastl


----------



## Daniel-N (5. Oktober 2003)

wasn des für eine jörg?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2003)

so eman ist wieder im lande

@jörg
klar war ich am gardasee ...

wetter ...
freitag ... pfui aber 2 mal brione runtergeschossen ... im nassen ist das geil

samstag ... opti ... die pianaura trails waren megageil zu fahren so leicht feucht ... mann wär ich den nicht gefahren müsst ich jetzt echt frustriert sein wegen dem wetter
aber so leicht feuchte trails taugen voll zum fahrtechnik üben ... so ohne kontrolle trotzdem aufm bike und strecke zu bleiben *gg*

sonntag ... katastrophe ... keine meter aufm bike ... dafür panoramanebeltour heim *gg* bis garmisch kein meter autobahn *gg* reschen und fernpass ... 

@jörg nochmal
bilder sehen geil aus  wer ist dieser unbekannte da?

gib mir mal bei gelegenheit alle bilder die du so hast aus der letzten zeit für die page

@alle streetfahrer ... könnten ja mal so ne streettour machen ... versteh zwar null davon aber schau gern zu und lern vielleicht was dabei 

@chicken ... was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur noch .....

@peter ... hast echt was verpasst da unten 

@wastl ... evil eye wird doch erst im nassen interessant  

@freaki ... solltest doch deine schulter schonen

@all ... irgendwie komm ich von dem gedanken nimmer los ausm cheetah ein bullit zu machen  aber wohl eher nicht wirklich 

musst jetzt soviel schreiben da ich drei tage keine tastatur vor mir hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2003)

hier hab ich noch ein sch.. bild aus tabarz zum beweis das ich dort war *gg*


----------



## Daniel-N (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *
> @jörg nochmal
> bilder sehen geil aus  wer ist dieser unbekannte da?
> ...



bitte auf cd in groß so das ich mal zu  den bildern komme 

ps: da hab ich noch gelebt


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2003)

hmm noch was ... 17-19.10. ist ganz preussen in bozi ... hat wer bock da rüber zu fahren? zu unseren geliebten freunden


----------



## Daniel-N (5. Oktober 2003)

glaube die kommen schon noch früh genug zu euch


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Oktober 2003)

so servus...

also...
mir gehts ja jetzt wieder doch ganz gut was solls.....

@ eman ..
hmm das is endlich mal ne gute idee
und wennst nur zuschaust..(und nich mal droppst) dann kannst ja gleich mal a paar geile bilder mache hohoho...also ich bin dabei
der unbekannte heißt stefan..und hat jetzt auch sonen würfel blechhaufen ....hmm
 is halt der freund von der schwester von wastls freundin(oder so)...was für ein zufall das die beide biken..

ich habs euch doch schon immer gesagt
überall inzucht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

nene alles nur spaß hoffentlich krieg isch jetzt keine schläge vom wastlll...

also denn

cu

 ( komisches schmeilie aber lustig)


----------



## BikestationBS (6. Oktober 2003)

@eman bozi wäre schon ne sachen werd aber vorm rennen auch nochmal zum geißkopf fahrn also weiß net wie terminlich
@all ne streettour wär ich auch mal dabei kann zwar nochweniger als der Markus aber hab wenigstens ein ht 
also falls mal was geht schreibt nur ich bin für fast alles zu haben  
cu
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (6. Oktober 2003)

ja ok wenns euch nix ausmacht ... ich bin auch dabei

gleich noch ne frage.... wo wolln wir dann streeten? schlagt mal was vor bitte


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2003)

Ät Eman: Tastaturentzug???.....des kann 8000m höhe den Tod bedeuten


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Oktober 2003)

@ jörg


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Oktober 2003)

alles gute an dern herrn eman  
und wir gehn ab dafür!


----------



## sabba (8. Oktober 2003)

ja auch wenn an sich persönlich net kennt...alles gute und noch viel spaß beim biken.......


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2003)

Echt Eman du hast Geburtstag. Dann mal alles Gute. 
Wie alt wirste denn so 
Und hast du eigentlich dein Testament schon gemacht. Wäre bei dir gut möglichst früh dran zu denken 

Außerdem hab ich während ihr im Süden geurlaubt habt und euch die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen habt lassen, meine kleine Blumentopfschaufel zum glühen gebracht. Hab nämlich ein neues Freerideeldorado komplett selbständig damit ausgegraben.
War ne "Heidenarbeit". Hatte dummerweise keine Heiden zur Verfügung.
Hab den Aushub dann mit nem kleinem Bagger aufgehäuft.
Aber seht selbst......


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2003)




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2003)

Mist, ich und Kompiuter. Aber jetzt vielleicht


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Oktober 2003)

@ eman 
des mit dem streeten organiesiere ich..so 20 leute krieg ich locker zam..bayreuth? oder was meinst du wennst überhaupt noch lust hast


----------



## OLB Wastl (9. Oktober 2003)

Naja dann organisier mal vielleciht fahr ich auch mit. Bei den ganzen kids! Weiden is auch nen Ausflug wert vilee springbare Treppengaps und sher interessante Mauern Aber fahrt wo ihr wollT
            CYA
                        Wastl

Achja RICHBITCH DIE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (9. Oktober 2003)

Ja ich wär allerdings auch für weiden...

Allein schon wegen der Fahrzeit....
Naja Bayreuth geht aber trotzdem also . Mir wärs auch egal wo wir fahrn !


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2003)

ja organisiert mal ... altersgrenze sollt aber schon oberhalb vom kindergarten liegen  

@jörg ... testament ist gemacht  bin 161 katzenjahre alt geworden 

photo schaut gut aus


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2003)

161 Katzenjahre??? Kannste dann wohl auch 9 mal draufgehn???

Hab ein paar neue Streckendropnews. Falls ich morgen net in den Laden komm hats mich irgendwo zerdeppert und lieg im Unterholz.(  hab nämlich nur 1 Leben )


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Oktober 2003)

hmm der eman hat auch nur noch ein leben..die anderen hat er alle schon vergeigt...ich bin übrigens unsterblich...
@ wastl

bist doch auch ein kind(sagt der andi ) ja ok weiden is schon voll der ruler.... dann kann auch der stefean kommen der wohnt davon ja auch net sow eit weg oder?
hmm naja ansonsten die street leute halt

wastl 
ich 
sabba
alexey wenn er will
eman(is zwar net street hat aber mit der session sache angefangen)
jörg/( muss dabei sein)
die anderen lettenbrüder wer halt noch will...
der stefan da 
4 bekannte von mir ca. naja bei manchen will ich eigentlich net das se miitfahren
bayreuther?
ähh zwei aus speichersdorf
brille und co?
hmm ansonsten keine ahnung
naja is aber wenn dann in den ferien übernächste woche..#
wegen wetter muss ich mich auch mal beilen
wenn ich vergessen habe sorry sagt ses halt
also servus bis gleich im mc
cu richie


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *161 Katzenjahre??? Kannste dann wohl auch 9 mal draufgehn???
> 
> Hab ein paar neue Streckendropnews. Falls ich morgen net in den Laden komm hats mich irgendwo zerdeppert und lieg im Unterholz.(  hab nämlich nur 1 Leben ) *



meines wissens hat ne katze 7 leben aber egal ...

hab noch 5 davon *gg*

@chicken ... na dann mach mal  hoffentlich musst nicht allein streeten ...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2003)

Habt ihr den Bericht in der Bike von Kanada gelesen?
Da wirds wohl ein paar deftige Leserbriefe geben, weil die da ständig nur am kiffen sind  
Was bei uns im Fichtelgebirge das Weizen   is (bzw. Spezi) schein dort der Joint zu sein. 
Und es wird ja net grad negativ drüber geschrieben.

Nachdem ich des glesen hab mußt ich gestern gleich raus, auch sonen weg fahrn. Bei Dauerniesel,Wegwasserfall und Wabernebel is des einfach am schönsten und am nicht ungefährlichsten. 
Leider war niergends so`n Spezialzigarettenhändler, ich hätt`n aber zur Erleichterung fürs B(b)ergauffahren gebraucht. 

Ach das ichs net vergeß, mein Rad war danach so dreckig wie bei einem OLB (wink). Leider war wieder nur der Shore und ich Zeuge.
Eventuell noch der Wastl.

Ach nochwas fürn EMan:
Der normale Ablauf ist Schule, ARBEIT und dann Rente. 
Wie des bei Schule und dazwischen nichtsmehr heißt weiß ich aber auch net.


----------



## OLB Carre (12. Oktober 2003)

servas ihr mountainbiker!

an  Jörg: ich bin auch für quervormat!
an Wastl: snowboarden war super!

bau  bei mir im wald noch a paar hühnerleitern!
ihr beide müsst unbedingt mal vorbeikommen!

 
da stefan


----------



## sabba (12. Oktober 2003)

Deeeeeeeeeere

@Körner

Holla hey... des streeeten hat mir heut ewig getaugt...ich hoff dir auch.. bis auf dein broken asshole.......

@Streetmitfahrer

Naja wie schauts denn aus mim Termin für diese SESSION?!?
der Körner meinte es wäre irgendwann in den HErbstferien... naja bitte net weil ich dort verreise...naja also dann mahcts mal alle gut und n schönen gruß noch an Kanadas' Kiffer


Dere


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2003)

@ Stefan: jederzeit 
                Steinholzkombinationen und dann noch im  Privatwald 

@Wastl: Machma, wenn hast denn Zeit. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Oktober 2003)

@ sabba
jaja haha war zwar kurz aber trotzdem lustig..bei mir ging dann ja nix mehr..naja is aber halb so wild kann scho wieder fahrn...

wegen streetsession
hmm naja des is ******** sabba...herbstfereien wäre halt super aber ich schau mal wahrscheinlich doch eher an einem samstag...

@ stefan 
cih darf dann doch auch mitkomme oder?
und fährst du mit dann in weiden?

also servus
richie


----------



## sabba (13. Oktober 2003)

ja mister chickenfeed....

lol mir hat des so derbe getaugt.... könn' wir uns morgen wieder die ehre geben und mitnander kemnaths spots checken...lol
Rufst mich halt mal so im Laufe des Tages an.... die 5euro fürn zug sins mir echt wert...naja ich werd etz dann mal Rawetz checken hab ja vom wastl n paar gute Tipps(location)bekommen...

ansonsten wünsch ich allen lettenbruedern und nichtlettenbruedern einen angenehmen tag...

man sieht sich

dere

der sabba


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2003)

hmm wo ist dieser northshorewald?

@jörg ... glaub nicht das dein bike so wie das eines olbs ausgeschaut hat *gg* zur erinnerung häng ich an wie es auschauen muss *gg*

in amberg kennt sich nicht zufällig wer aus? downhillgebiet ist das aber sicher eh nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2003)

Man erkennt ja noch das es ein Feierbihst is. Bei meinem Rad hat man nicht mal mehr gesehn das es ein Rad is. Man wollte mich schon damit Festnehmen, weil man geglaubt hat das ich einen Humuswürfel aus dem Wald klaue 

Amberg: Die Bilder die ich letzdins reinhab, die Kähnienmähsigen, die sind aus der Gegend.
Aber Am"berg" hört sich doch schon gut an.Besser wie Amflach

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2003)

warn versehen und des löschen geht net


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2003)

naja jörg ... nur beweise zählen  ausserdem kannst am we mit nach bozi dar fahren dann wirds garantiert dreckig
wetter scheint aber gut zu werden ... zieh geisskopf zum "training" auch in erwägung  

naja amhügel wär richtiger  naja ich nehm morgen mal das flachlandbike mit *gg*

als erdkundenull muss ich die frage stellen ... wo liegt dieses neukirchen ... ist das so nen vor/hinterort von neusorg oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2003)

Wie was, Neukirchen, kenn ich net. Wie kommst du auf Neukirchen


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2003)

steht da oben bei carre13


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2003)

Hei Leute,
bin immer noch in der Schufftfabrik. Ihr erlabt euch wahrscheinlich schoh bald im Wirtshaus . Muß heut a wengerl länger erbern . Aber ich bins ja gewohnt 

Morgn hab ich wieder mal Kinderklettern. War die ganze Woche höchsten 350m an der frischen Luft (kein Scherz). Drumm werd ich morgn wohl nur ne kleine Ochsenrunde drehn da meine Zeit ziehmlich begrenzt is  Hab da eh immer noch ne Rechnug offen. Also falls ihr auch dort fahrt schaut auf ob ich irgendwo verdreht am Weg lieg.   Man weiß ja nie.

G. 

PS: Mein Rad war die ganze Woche UNGEPUTZT dagestanden(wink)


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2003)

na dann schliess mal die rechnung


----------



## sabba (18. Oktober 2003)

also sportsfreunde...

wie immer @ körner

jojojo fett wars in Kemnath
einige geile sachen und so mir hats mal wieder getaugt wie sau..... ruf mich mal wieder an zwexx biken
achja hier noch n paar details

Sascha: Kette grissn
Körner: Plattn
Ich: Plattn

dank eines freundlichen Unternehmers dessen name ich nicht verraten will hab ich samstags um !!17.uhr!! noch nen schlauch verkauft bekommen...gerüchten zu Folge soll er ja auch sonntags arbeiten..LOL...wer weiss wer weiss

also dere leute....

but u know on......


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2003)

@Wästl: Hab heut wieder mal des Forststreetgäb bei Ihrmat gesprungen. Hab net mal mehr so viel Anlauf gebraucht. 
Und die Wegversperrstämme unterm Steinbruch nach den Dörrthügeln liegen jetzt besonders interesant, bzw. voll gut.    


@Ihmän: Der Lettenlink unter so einem Text is natürlich voll übel :kotz: 
Wie der auf die Warmensteinachseite kommt is schoh ein Rätsel 
Des einzige was mir dazu einfällt is vielleicht der Ochsenkofflwirt


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2003)

Hey Eman was bedeutet denn des Jocker-Sports??? Is des dein neuer Sponsor???
Hab jetzt ne neue Kettenspannerfeder. Is ne neue Version, ganz ohne der üblichen "Sollbruchstelle". Sieht richtig funktionell aus.
Werd´se heut mal reinbaun.

Wollt heut mal 10m weit springen. Habs aber net geschafft. Bin nur 7.20m weit gekommen. War wohl der strömende Regen bei der Action. Normalerweis fahrn bei dem Wetter ja eh nur OLB´s (wink).

In  
Jörg

PS: Also dann bis heut.


----------



## sabba (1. November 2003)

Olla Señores

wollte mich mal ausm Urlaub melden.... Wetter top, maedls top, bier top !

@koerner

Hey Bitch, morgen komm ich ausm Urlaub zurueck, dann koennen wir uns mal ueber die Streetsession unterhalten, achja der bayer hat mir geschrieben, dass es am achten nich geht also waer als naechster Termin der 15te angesagt... Isn Samster also meld dich mal hier ich versuch jetz mal mein icq hier zu checken bis dahin machts alle mal gut und keep on ridin' !


Deeeeeeeeeeere 

P S 

Hab nen Freerider ausm Sauerland getroffen der faehrt n Kona Schdinky saukuhl .... des werd ich dir allles mal verzaehln wenn i daham bin


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. November 2003)

hmm ich weiß ja net ob des des jahr noch was wird bei dem scheiss wetter 
mal sehen
cu
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2003)

wart auf nächstes jahr ... mai oder so wenns wetter passt könnts gut klappen sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (3. November 2003)

ganz meine meinung


----------



## OLB Wastl (3. November 2003)

aber frühling is scho besser wennst was mit richtig vielen Leuten machen willst! Ausserdem können wir bis dahin noch a weng 180er lernen gell richie!

  

                CYa
                            Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2003)

ja immer fleissig üben das wir mal wieder ein vid machen können


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2003)

Was iss´n eigentlich mit deiner Helmcäm?????


@Tschikkenfiiht: 8. Juli 2007 soll´s Wetter schön sein





G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. November 2003)

hmm 
haha


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2003)

helmcam wird bis nächstes jahr überarbeitet 
zuerst muss ich jetzt erst mal das studium in den griff bekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2003)

Hey Eman,
so richtig drauf haste des Schule schwänzen net. Wettertechnisch 
Warste unterwegs und hast die neuen Erdformen gesehen. 
Hab Nachmittag nur ne Neusorgwaldsprungrunde gedreht. Kann jetzt bald nen Freeridedroptourenführer rund um Neusorg rausbringen 
Bin auf der Waldschanze wieder net über 8m weit gekommen.
Hab aber ein paar neue und alte Freeridedrops die ich net alleine machen will gefunden.
Da dich dort keiner findet 
Ich hau mal ein Bild mit rein des ich heut gemacht hab. Damit ihr mal des Gelände (Wald) sehts. Des is aber nur ein kleiner Waldsrung. Aber Näitscher is einfach irgendwie anders als Schtriit.
Müssen irgendwann wenn alle fertig sind dann mal alle ne Sprungrunde drehn. Wird ne gute Tour 

Ich tu mal noch was rein von unserer letzten Tour. Mal schaun wers erkennt.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2003)

noch was


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2003)

hehe bin doch nicht zum fahren zu haus geblieben

sprungtour müss mer mal machen wenn mein bike wieder ganz ist  hat heut ermüdungserscheinungen gezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (14. November 2003)

@Jörg Sprung Tour mach mer mal sollte Am nächste Wochenende vielleciht schon mein neuse Fully Fertig haben schaun mer mal!

@Eman was is denn schon wieder mim bike hast du es schon wieder niedergeritten!

Achja bin krankgeschrieben und mit Antibiotika voll gepumpt und lieg nur rum

@Phil mach mal race face a weng Dampf Und ich hab Kranked jetzt Fertisch!

              CYA
                      OLB Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2003)

des arme Antibiotika 

Nächstes Wochenende ist vielleicht dein Fully schoh fertig...................welches "nächste Wochenende" meinst denn da?
Eins von dem Jahr?? 

ät Eman: Ermüdungserscheinungen 

G. 


Ach ja, gute Besserung...Wästl


----------



## OLB Wastl (14. November 2003)

Hab doch vorsichtshalber mal in son rad investiert was der basti sein eigen nennt XC Pro 17" schön blau silber mit Manitou 4 way swinger weil will etz endlich mal meine neue gabel und Schaltung testen und ich will endlich mal wieder ein Fully fahren das nicht grün ist! Und der viergelenker dauert ja noch a bissl  bis der in 17" zu haben sit!

               CYA
                      WAstl


----------



## OLB Phil (15. November 2003)

will auch neues rad habe!!!!!

naja zumindest rahmen.

bei mir vorm laden hats heute gekracht!! juhuu war wenigstens was vor dem laden los wenn schon keiner kommt zur zeit ;-)

hab heut keinen Trend auf fahren, aber morgen ma kucken.
haptsache is net so pippi wetter


so long


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. November 2003)

@ jörg
hmm ja jetz gehts ja voll ab... hmm sprungtour mach ich auch mit..hoffentlich kann ich mithalten..war ja schon ewig nicht mehr richtig fahrn...
hmm im multicycle war ich auch scon lang nimmer muss ich mich mal wiedr blicken lassen

@ wastl 
gute besserung !

also dann

cu Richie


----------



## OLB Wastl (17. November 2003)

Danke für die besserungswünsche mir gehts auch schon besser! War schon fast ne woch e nimmer biken mals chaun wie lang ichs aushalt! Wir werden sehen! Nächste Woche beginnt für mich erstmal die Snowboardsaison Yeahaa! Endlich wieder freeriden ohne das man angsthaben muss nen Wanderer tod zu fahren!
Man sieht sich!

@jörg wie schauts denn mit dvd bestellung aus? meld dich mal

            OLB wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2003)

naja ob snowboarden soviel ungefährlicher ist


----------



## OLB Wastl (17. November 2003)

Was soll denn des etz schon wieder heissen?
Ich hab erst zwei Skifahrer neidergestreckt und die habens beide verdient gehabt! Sind mir übers board gefahren! Achja mein treuer begleiter Steppenwolf kackgrün wird verkauft bei ebay Sucht nach steppenwolf und Votec!

                     OLB wAstl


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2003)

ät Wästl: NSX 7 würds schoh geb´n, aber NWD 4 is noch net lieferbar. Müßmer noch ein paar Tage warten 

Hab heut beim Nieselregen 3 neue, ähh 4 neue Freeridedrops geformt. 2 davon sind richtig heftig. Hab mir auch gleich die Axt ans Knie gehaun. Tut jetzt weh. 

ät Mäg Chicken: ja mit dem Nurvornegefedertbike wirds für dich bestimmt äähhhh, lustig, die Sprungtour. 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2003)

Ach ja ät Emän: die Wegebilder kommen schoh noch. Bin ständig beim baun.


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *ät Wästl: NSX 7 würds schoh geb´n, aber NWD 4 is noch net lieferbar. Müßmer noch ein paar Tage warten
> 
> Hab heut beim Nieselregen 3 neue, ähh 4 neue Freeridedrops geformt. 2 davon sind richtig heftig. Hab mir auch gleich die Axt ans Knie gehaun. Tut jetzt weh.
> ...



tssss


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2003)

so ich trottel bin kurz davor für den winter aufs cheetah zu verzichten um nen ht draus zu machen  


@jörg ... die sprungtour muss aber davor noch stattfinden  also beeil dich


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2003)

Eman und Ht             
Es gibt doch gar keine Reifen mit 2cm starker Seitenwand

Muß mich jetzt erstmal vom Wochenende mit euch 3Tage in der Arbeit erholen. Und dann meine Bremsscheibe wieder geradebiegen.

Aber Donnerstag werd ich dann versuchen einen Hauptort von 6 Orten der Tour zu erschließen Werd dann auch ein paar Bilder am Do von den Dingern hier reinmachen tuen tun. Falls ichs übersteh.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2003)

hmm jörg ... bin morgen eh nicht in amberg ... also keine ausreden ... sag wo du fährst


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2003)

Bin grade aufgestanden und tu grad Keffee trinken während ich des schreib..gähhhn.
Meinst du mit morgen heute?? Oder glaubst du das ich des erst heute les und ich morgen meinen soll?? 
Muß jetzt meinen Metabolismus irgendwie anregen und meine Scheibe reparieren. Die geht voll am Sattel an :-(
Muß wie gesagt heut nimmer in die Orbert und wollt heut ein paar Stunden meine neuen Runterdinger einfahrn und dabei lernen noch höher zu runterdingern ohne das ich kaputt geh.. Wenns na net gar so hoch wärn.
Weil lernen kommt vor dem Fall, oder so.
Fallste interesse hast, kannste mal anfonen. Wäre spaßig.
So muß erstmal noch ne Tasse Kaffe fülln.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2003)

jaja jörg ... komplex das mit heute und morgen 

bin leider erst jetzt aufgestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2003)

Hei Leute, war heut mim Eman ein paar Sprünge für die Droptour ausprobiern. Leider haben wir ziemlich geluscht und es sind noch welche übriggeblieben 

Nachdem er mit euch gestern eine Nachtour gemacht hat war er heute sichtlich verstört  und hat ständig von gefährlich geredet und so Zeug 

Des Bild unten is einer der Drops. Aber man sieht darauf nur die halbe Wahrheit. Nähmlich die Höhe. Und des is die leichte Hälfte  Wers nicht versteht, der verstehts wenn er dort is 


@Wästl: Bist du jetzt eigentlich beim Snowboarden.....und is dein Fully schoh fertig.....und kann Flash Gorden Prof. Zarkoff aus den Fängen von Ming befreien..........Fragen über Fragen.

@Eman: Falls ich morgen nicht im Laden erscheine......du bist der einzige der weiß wo ich lieg  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2003)

> Nachdem er mit euch gestern eine Nachtour gemacht hat war er heute sichtlich verstört und hat ständig von gefährlich geredet und so Zeug



hehe

weis nicht ... ich war heut genauso neben der spur wie gestern nachts  wenns nicht läuft ... läufts nicht und das hab ich heut echt gemerkt ... es war echt nichts so kontrolliert wie es sein sollte 

aber war trotzdem gut heut


----------



## OLB Carre (30. November 2003)

sers da wastl, na wie wars beim snowboarden? zufrieden mit meiner wachserei? hab bei mir in neukirchen ein nettes "road gap" gefunden! na ja "road" kann man nicht sagen, eher autobreiter wald weg! knappe zwei meter hoch plus ne schöne landung! muss unbedingt bald bezwungen werden!
ich fahr übrigens die nächsten zwei wochenenden zum schneebrett fahren!
 also, man sieht sich!

stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2003)

@Carre13: 2 Meter hoch "und" ne schöne Landung. Mach mal ein Bild rein, hört sich irgendwie perfekt an 


@Eman: Hab heut Oberkörpertrainig gemacht  Also net so homomäßig wie du vor hast im Anabolikcenter  Sondern Freeridemäßig vor Ort. Faktenmäßig hört sich des so an. 16mal Wiesenschanze hochgeschoben, 12mal Waldschanze hochgeschoben, 10mal den Drop nebenan (wo des Bild oben is)  mit der kurzen schlechten Anfahrt hochgeschoben und 10mal den Drop wo noch 3 ausstehen hochgeschoben. Wollt eigentlich ein wenig des Schteiln probiern. Aber ein Tabletop schaut bei mir immernoch genauso aus wie ein Backflip   Soll heißn das die leichten Bewegungen des Rades warscheinlich nur ich als Fahrer warnehmen kann  Und nachdem ich mich dann fast mit einer stämmigen Fichte beim schief anfahrn verbunden hätt hab ichs wiedermal aufgegeben, sicherheitshalber 

G.


----------



## sabba (30. November 2003)

dere

@carre13: meinst etz roadgap beim boarden oder beim biken!??


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *
> @Eman: Hab heut Oberkörpertrainig gemacht  Also net so homomäßig wie du vor hast im Anabolikcenter  Sondern Freeridemäßig vor Ort. Faktenmäßig hört sich des so an. 16mal Wiesenschanze hochgeschoben, 12mal Waldschanze hochgeschoben, 10mal den Drop nebenan (wo des Bild oben is)  mit der kurzen schlechten Anfahrt hochgeschoben und 10mal den Drop wo noch 3 ausstehen hochgeschoben. Wollt eigentlich ein wenig des Schteiln probiern. Aber ein Tabletop schaut bei mir immernoch genauso aus wie ein Backflip   Soll heißn das die leichten Bewegungen des Rades warscheinlich nur ich als Fahrer warnehmen kann  Und nachdem ich mich dann fast mit einer stämmigen Fichte beim schief anfahrn verbunden hätt hab ichs wiedermal aufgegeben, sicherheitshalber
> 
> G. *



hast ja voll hart gearbeitet  
ich hab im moment nur noch das tourenbike ... hab gestern das cheetah mal genauer angeschaut und endlich gesehen was nicht passt  dämpferkolbenstange lässt sich ziemlich weit hin und her bewegen ... ausserdem ist der steuersatz voll kapputt ... 

war heut 3:47 fahrzeit im wald  also etwas mehr als wir am donnerstag ....

@sabba ... also ich denk schon für nen bike ... weil da unten schneits sicher nicht soviel und liegt auch jetzt sicher noch kein schnee


----------



## rider peter (30. November 2003)

hi schreib auch mal wieder was ( leb noch !!)  e man warst im steinwäldle ?  hab da so fette spur gesehn , war aber eher was mit antrieb . bin auch ca 4 stund auf nem trail gewesen . is scho geil im nebel !!! die wurzele greifen auch wieder besser ,  bloß da wo die leut stehn net   war so ne wurzl die ma mit ner lupe suchen muß     jogi wenst so viel heut  geschoben bist , hast bestimmt wieder wie ne leiche ausgeschaut oder             also bis den cu peter


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2003)

@Peter:ne diesmal war ich danach noch voll Fit. Hab nur nicht weitergemacht da mich die Dunkelheit eingebremst hat 


@Eman: Nur 3:47, ich war 4:50 km unterwegs   
              Bin auf der Waldschanze mit gerader Anfahrt nen kompletten Meter wietergesprungen und brauch nochmehr Auslauf als du jetzt. Hab daheim dann von allen Sprüngen ne Videoauswertung gemacht. Schaut richtig weit aus.

Zum Dämpfer: Ja des sind die langen großen Dämpfer bei wenig Federweg, die halten net soviel wie die kleinen kurzen bei mehr Federweg 



G.


----------



## OLB Carre (1. Dezember 2003)

an sabba: da e man hat recht!
an jörg: des mitm bild von dem "gap" kann noch dauern! bin entweder in Bayreuth am studieren oder beim snowboarden! hab nich mal mehr zeit kurz spazieren zu gehen und des teil zu photographieren! 
an wastl: wie schauts aus, ich brauch an snowboard helm! gibts etz die blizz-teile scho? die firma heißt doch blizz, oder?

wenn mal wer unter der woche nach bayreuth zum biken kommt, soll er sich mal melden!
na dann, servus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (1. Dezember 2003)

Bin heil wieder vom snowboarden zurück und hab mich entschlossen auch einen helm zu kaufen kopf tut a bissl weh1 War geil 70 cm Neuschnee 

@carre zwecks denn helmen muss ich mal sehen was da jetz schon erhältlich is ich meld mich mal

               Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2003)

@wers halt liest 

wer unter der woche was von mir wollen sollte kann mich nur  über die @lettenbrueder.com addresse erreichen ... die @t-online.de kann ich nur am wochenende lesen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2003)

Hei,
hab jetzt nen Rückenprotektor.  
Endlich kann ich auch in unwegsames steiniges Gelände springen 
Habs heut auch gleich mal ausprobiert und drei neue Srüngchen bzw. Drops für die Freeridedroptour ausgemistet und eingefahrn.
Sind schon irgendwie steil Der mit der 2 is mehr so ein Fahrmanöver 

Ich kann auch Bilder mit besserer Qualität machen, aber ich dachte mal ich mach mal schlechte  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2003)

Ääähhhhm Eman, falls dir des Landegelände net gefällt, dann mußt dir erstmal den Auslauf anschaun 
Aber mit Rückenprotektor is des kein Prop.


----------



## OLB Wastl (8. Dezember 2003)

Jaaja der auslauf is super! geanu dein Fall eman Landen bremsen abspringen im Fangzaun landen oder am Betonpfeiler! Is ja richtig schlimm mim Jörg kaum arbeitet er nachts geht er immer tagsüber fahrn ZZZ

                 OLB Wastl


----------



## Daniel-N (8. Dezember 2003)

Hey Jörg, spiel den Eman net kaputt! Wenn der jetzt in seinem Studium ausfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Dezember 2003)

hmm ihr fahrt dann übrigens auch alle mit nem hardtail zur sprungtour... 
ach mist


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2003)

Des geht schoh mit nem Hardtail auch 
Aber ab 30 darf man auch mit´nem Fully 
Hast sogar nen Vorteil mit einem Hardtail.
Kannst dann sagen du bist es als erster mit so´nem Halbrad gesprungen  
Außerdem ist das springen von den Dingern mit deinem Rad echt net schwerer. 
Sonder erst des landen und des danach    


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2003)

*gg*
mir egal des geht shco irgendwie ...
wann soll des den jetzt stattfinden noch vor weihnachten?
achja gefilmt wird doch hoffentlich auch oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2003)

hehe für mich ist winter ... kein bike ... keinen bock auf FR ... usw 

aber die konditionelle vorbereitung für 04 läuft 

@körner ...

filmen und so klappt alles besser im sommer ... warum kommt ihr eigentlich alle genau jetzt im tiefsten winter auf so ideen  

@jörg ...

du wirst jetzt zur freerideabteilung im team erhoben ... ich zieh mich auf DH zurück


----------



## Allride (15. Dezember 2003)

Tag auch, 

bin gebürtig aus Rehau und kenne daher auch die Trails der Gegend. fahr ja schon seit Anno '88, wohne jetzt aber in München und verweichliche daher grausam. 

Frage: kann mir jemand einen guten Grund (z.B. gemeinsame Tour im kniehohen Schnee/Siff/etc.) liefern, damit es sich lohnt, über die Weihnachtstage die Couch mit dem Sattel zu tauschen??? Kenne da vielleicht noch jemanden, der dabei sein könnte. Antworten am besten per PN, weil ich absoluter (!!!) Forumslaie bin. 

Bess demnäx velleich, 
Olli


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2003)

München ist doch opti ... hast die alpen vor den füssen 

um die zeit jetzt im fichtelgebirge zu fahren ist nen glückspiel .. wirst ja selbst wissen  kann megageil sein bei ner geringen schneedecke .... kann aber auch sch... sein bei regen oder zuviel schnee 

bin jetzt in Amberg und weis nicht was es die woche da oben so getan hat


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2003)

Es hat geschneit


----------



## sabba (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> * Es hat geschneit *



Wieso is doch geil!


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Dezember 2003)

für leute die snowboard fahren vielleicht...aber fürs biken is doch kacke
ein doppeltes  
cu 
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2003)

du wechselt dein nicks ja schnell als man schauen kann 

so schlimm ist schnee doch auch wieder nicht... wenn die bedingungen passen ist nen snowride ne ecke geiler als der sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2003)

@ mac chikken: wer ist Körner  

@ eman: ja Schnee is schoh schön. Aber hab gestern geschaufelt und da weiß man dann nimmer genau wo man muß. Und es schaut danach aus wie ne riesige Sauerei. Und man kanns danach net befahren und, und , und............

Für alle Skifahrer, Mehlmeißel hat schoh die Lifte laufen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2003)

der winter musst halt mal kommen 

morgen wer anwesend ... hat ja letzten freitag nicht so ausgeschaut


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Dezember 2003)

@ eman
naja jetzt wo ma se jeden monat ändern können kann ich da net drauf verzichtn

@ jörgen
 körner is mein nachname hahaha jaja bla bla bla

 
cu
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2003)

Na ja, wenn keiner mehr was reinschreibt dann machs ich halt mal wieder. 

Mmmh, nachdems heut mal aufgerissen hat und scheinbar nimmer zu ging  bin ich wieder mal unter meine Brücke gefahren und hab mal gschaut wie meine Felsfreibuttelaktion ohne Schnee ausschaut.
Und gar net so schlecht
Muß halt jetzt aus optischen Gründen noch abtrocknen 

Habs dann auch ein paarmal gesprungen. Nach dem vierten mal hab ich auch dann des TPC oder wie des heißt rauß. Mit 150mm war der Auslauf dann doch kontrollierter. 

So nun ist wieder ein schöner (jetzt nach dem schaufeln auch gefährlicherer ) Sprung für die Droptour fertig  

Hab aber auch schoh wieder neue endeckt, glaub ich


@wästl: wie schauts denn mit deinem Gesaugten aus. 


So nun das Bild zum Sprung. Die Landung ist genau nach 2.50m Höhenunterschied in einen kleinen Hang  Die Bildquali ist absichtlich so.


G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. Dezember 2003)

@ jörg

Die filme hab ich gebrannt undliegen bei mir 
Ich versuch dich bestimmt seit vier tagen zu erreichen! Zwecks mal biken


@all mein fully schreitet jetzt der vollendung zu Felge si da speichen fehlen aber na toll supi

       Wastl


----------



## OLB Andi (21. Dezember 2003)

da ich grad relativ besoffen bin schreib ich halt auch mal wieder was

also ich hab heut mit´m eman so ne cc-runde gefahrn, ware net amal so schlecht, ca 1000 milllionen HM und drölf trilliarden km


gut, danach bin ich auf´m geburtstag eingeladen gewesen, hm... des war dann aber net amal so gut... weis nimmer was ich alles getrunken hab.... aber gelangt hat es scho... nanu, mein computer dreht sich.... is wohl auch net ganz nüchtern


also cu andi


----------



## OLB Andi (21. Dezember 2003)

noch was:

geht irgendwas über die feiertage

also ich mein jetz irgendwas was spaß macht.... 
@ jörg so´n shore bei 25 cm neuschnee mein ich, oder ne kössertour mit jagertee von der bergwacht ober, oder , oder

wenn wer was weis.... soll er sich bei mir melden



wer von uns hat studiert? ... na koiner...  richtig!!
cu olb andi


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. Dezember 2003)

naja morgen holl ich ja mei fully so 1 feiertag mal kösser raufscheiben oder wär ich scho dabei!

  

                     Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2003)

Ja so´ne Kösserrunde mit Jägertee geht immer. Der Wastl kanns auch kaum erwarten sein neues Tourengewichtsbike  auf nen Berg zu bewe......zu hiefen 
Da müßmer mal zusammenrufen. Aber erster Weihnachtsfeiertag is schoh mal net schlecht 

Und @ Wastl, ich kann jetzt keine Bilder mehr anschaun 
Die haben jetzt alle ein anderes Symbol und mein Puter weigert sich die zu öffnen 


@ MacFeetKörnerChikken: Falls morgen Nachmittag keine neue Schneedecke auf dem Land liegt werd ich mal eine alte 2.50m Rechnung im Wald bei EisersKem begleichen   


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2003)

Hei Jungs,
nun die letzten Freeridenews vor Weihnachten aus dem Eiserskemgebiet 

Erstma ät MacKörnerfeet: Da gibts ja noch viel zu tun und du als Local mußt dir mal ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen und anfangen.
Darfst dir auch ein paar Tage von der Schule dafür freinehmen 
Is voll Legal, weil du ja ehrenamtilch zum Erhalt der Freerider beiträgst  Und weil ichs dir sag und ich bin ein Erwachsener 

Ät Emän: Bau dir endlich wieder ein Rad zusammen bei dem man den Begriff Hörnchen nur in Verbindung mit der Fahrt zum Bäcker benutzt 

Ät Ändy: Fallst du das liest ists egal da ich dich eh morgen anruf, weil der Wästl will unbedingt übermorgen radeln. 

Ät Piter: du hast erst am Samstag Zeit, oder?

Ät alle: Standartweihnachtsgruß (bitte sich einfach vorstellen)


So nun zum Wesentlichen, zu den Bildern unten  

Zu den Meterangaben. Das sind Fichtelgebirgsmeter. 
Das heißt die Umrechnungszahl in Forummeter ist ca 2.   

Die Höhenangaben sind bei der Nr 1 mit schneller Anfahrt 
und bei der Nr 2 und 3 mit reinrollern. Das heißt man fährt oben über ein Kante rutscht noch 3 bis 4m (unbremsbar) und läßt dann die Bremse kurz vorher los..... oder auch nicht 

Die Nr 4 ist eine pädagogisch sehr wertvolle Runterfahrfliegsteilizität  des heißt das man steiler nimmer fahrn kann, bzw. alles was steiler ist fliegt man 

so jetzt erstma ein Bild


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2003)

mmh die linke Zahl heißt 3.5om und die mittlere glaub ich 1.80m


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2003)

ja und dann gibts da noch den Hauptdrop 
Der is direkt rechts (von unten) daneben. Die Sandsteinwand is so knapp über 2m senkrecht und dann kommt ne sausteile Landezone. so das man mit mindestens 2.6m (ca 4.5 Forummeter) rechnen muß.
Der Übergang von der Landezone ins Flät ist sehr komprimierend  Man muß wirklich schaun das man sich nicht das Fußgelenk und dei Egg´s prellt 
Aber beim 2ten mal gehts dann schoh gut   vermut ich mal


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2003)

ja und dann gibts da noch den Hauptdrop 
Der is direkt rechts (von unten) daneben. Die Sandsteinwand is so knapp über 2m senkrecht und dann kommt ne sausteile Landezone. so das man mit mindestens 2.6m (ca 4.5 Forummeter) rechnen muß.
Der Übergang von der Landezone ins Flät ist sehr komprimierend  Man muß wirklich schaun das man sich nicht das Fußgelenk und dei Egg´s prellt 
Aber beim 2ten mal gehts dann schoh gut   vermut ich mal

Ach ja und die Einfahrt is auch wieder unbremsbar und mit ´ner Kante. Aber man kann sich gegebenenfalls noch am Baum festhalten


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2003)

fragt mich net warum der letzte Beitrag 2mal drin is. Ich wollt nur noch was ergänzen 

So nun sind meine Fingerspitzen wund, da sie für diesen Zweck nicht so durchtrainiert sind wie die vom Eman


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Dezember 2003)

oh oh der Jörg haut schon ganz schön rein muss ich wohl wieder mitziehen 
MIST!!!

....werde mcih jetzt dann auch an drops mit oder mit schräger landung machen  
freu mich shcon auf die droptour
also ich bin übrigens am 1: weihnachtsfeiertag dabei..wenn was geht kösser is doch in ordnung oder ?

schöne Beschneidung und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr für alle dich ich nimmer sehe

mfg Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2003)

also heute würd man spikes brauchen ... 

morgen würds nochmal gut gehen bevor es warm wird ... mal schauen ob ich nen angemessenes bike hinmurksen kann 

@jörg ... bist echt die freerideabteilung


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2003)

Speiks.......voll was für Weicheier und die die es werden wolln. 

Siehst´tas jetzt kriegen wir morgen doch noch ein schönes "Bild des Monats" für Winter, oder so.

Ät Getreide....Körner: mmh ja wir haben jetzt morg´n 11.30 Fortshaus Mak ausgemacht. Ich weiß aber weder ob du weißt wo das is noch wieste hinkommst  
Aber fallst du heut angefangen hast Drops mit schräger Landung zu probiern dann biste ja eh morgn verletzt.  
Aber ihr habt ja in Kem ein Krankenhaus. Zwar kein gutes  aber besser wie nix.


G.
FrLB Wadejörg


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2003)

11.30 ... oh ... ganz blöde zeit ... naja ich schau mal ob ich das mittagessen verpassen darf


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Dezember 2003)

hmm ich weiß wirklich net wie ich da hin kommen soll..wers weiß soll mich doch bitte anrufen
09642 8760
cu


----------



## OLB Andi (24. Dezember 2003)

servus,
ich war heut nachmittag auf der kösser. also spikes? weis net. ich hab jetz keine. für die forststraße wärn se vielleicht ganz gut gwesen aber auf den trails nutzen se wohl ehen nix. aber der H-weg müsst subber gut zu fahren sein ( ich war heut leider zu fuß dort) voll breit gelatscht und net zu viel schnee. 
forststraßen sin da eher net soooo subber. hm... also bergauf noch eher als bergab, in der kurve da wo der weg von kleinwendern reinkommt möcht ich jedefalls net volle kanne von oben kommen. auch der trail nach kössain hat ganz unten ne fiese eisplatte in der kurve. @ eman ich mein dein todestrail. aber ansonsten müsst es scho gut hinhauen. @jörg: meinst man kann den kaisertrail bei so ein bisserl neuschnee fahrn??? also reifenspuren waren da heut noch keine zu sehen )
ich werd jedenfalls mit´m rocky fahrn - glaub ich zumindes mal

sers und schöne wei(h)nachten und den ganzen schmarrn

olb andi


----------



## OLB Wastl (24. Dezember 2003)

hmm also ich ahb etz mal die spikes rauf hab ja eh welche rumliegen! allos warumnet mal sehen die reifen sind halt dann recht schmal komisch fürs auge!

                    frohe weihnachten

                                 Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von KöRner _
> *hmm ich weiß wirklich net wie ich da hin kommen soll..wers weiß soll mich doch bitte anrufen
> 09642 8760
> cu *



oberhalb vom krankenhaus MAK


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2003)

hmm spikes passen nicht rauf ... 24 zoll felge und 26 zoll reifen kommt nicht so gut


----------



## OLB Andi (24. Dezember 2003)

@ köRner:
(wieso schreibt man eigendlich des R groß????)

lass dich halt mit blinddarmverdacht ins krankenhaus einliefern. so mit blaulicht und allen was dazugehört. die ham auch nen bus wo se des bike mitnehmen können. wennst dann in mak bist sagst einfach das es doch net so schlimm war und das du evtl später mit ner anderen verletzung wiederkommen könntest


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2003)

@ Ihmän: Mußt einfach 2zoll vom Reifen rausschneiden und dann wieder zusammenkleben  

@KörNer: Genau warum schreibt man das N eigentlich groß ????

Und


Wo´mer nuntertfahrn könn´mer ja oben in einer Diskusionsrunde erörtern indem wir die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Abfahrtsgelegenheiten miteinander vergleichen und so zur weihnachtslichsten, d. h. die stillste und friedlichste möglichkeit herausfiltern.   


Und nommal @ KörnEr: Die Woche kommich fei nommal....mit Schaufel 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2003)

Ät Mac KörnEr: Ich hab keine EMailadresse von dir. Tus mal mailn.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Dezember 2003)

@ andi 
nur um dich zu ärgern 

@ jörg
naja steht sogar auf der page..check deinen briefkasten(den im computer mein ich) 

was isn jetz am we???

cu 
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2003)

Hei Leute,
Komm grad von ner kleinen Hausrunde zurrück. 
und Schpeiks wären zur Zeit wohl ne gute Sache, besonders Bergauf. Nach Kössein runter isses ein durchgehender Glattschneeeisweg. Geht zwar auch ohne Schpeiks, aber mit wärs ne richtig feine Sache  Highspeedtechnisch Siehe Bild. Sieht zwar net so glatt aus, isses aber 

@Piter: aber beim fünften mal bin ich mit dem Lift schneller 

@Ihmän: glaub wir gehn heut noch eins drinken in den Bahnhof .........ein Spezi. Und der KöRNeR wird jetzt zum Freerider.

G


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2003)




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Hei Leute,
> Komm grad von ner kleinen Hausrunde zurrück.
> und Schpeiks wären zur Zeit wohl ne gute Sache, besonders Bergauf. Nach Kössein runter isses ein durchgehender Glattschneeeisweg. Geht zwar auch ohne Schpeiks, aber mit wärs ne richtig feine Sache  Highspeedtechnisch Siehe Bild. Sieht zwar net so glatt aus, isses aber
> ...



meinst ich fahr extra um ein teueres spezi kaufen zu dürfen 15 km dahin   

morgen wer bock auf ne glatteisrunde ?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt hab ich dir grade ne mail geschickt......mmmh,egal.

Morgen is doch Ruhetag.   da muß man erstamal lang schlafen   und sich dann aufs nächste Jahr vorbereiten usw.....usw


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2003)

hmm ruhetag ... ist das nicht eher der tag nach silvester


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2003)

Nur wenn man an dem Tag viel trinkt..........und der Typ bin ich ja nicht 

Aber nach Kössein runter kann ich nur empfehlen.
Mit Spikes muß des ultragut sein. Da bekommst bestimmt 6o Sachen drauf. Auch die Einfahrt ganz oben geht jetzt richtig schnell........mmmh da muß der Höhenweg jetzt auch richtig schneeschnell sein?????


G


----------



## OLB Andi (31. Dezember 2003)

sersen,
zuerst mal wünsch ich allen nen guten rutsch... und bla,bla... und was ihr sonst noch wollt - meinetwegen auch.

also heut hab ich kein zeit und auch kein bock auf fahren ghabt, aber wenn der wetterbericht stimmt, ich morgen einigermaßen beieinander bin könnten wir ja morgen so ne neujahranfangsbeginnungssaisoneröffnungseinweihungsrunde fahren. aber ner vor 13.00 uhr logisch oder?

also wenn dann machen wir halt via sms oder telefon was aus. emails, forum oder so zeug kann ich nimmer lesen vor morgen abend


@ eman: übertreibs net heut abend - gell 

und tschüß
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2004)

ihr versäumt echt traumhafte bedingungen (für spikes )


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2004)

Juhu, ich bin der erste der im neuen Jahr einen Beitrag schreibt 
zumintets nach dem Eman.....und der Zählt ja net....in dem Fall.

Wenn ich heut meine Spikes vielleicht krieg, dann hab ich auch endlich traumhaftende Bedingungen. 

So nun aber genug geredet im neuen Jahr. Erstam ne Runde ins Bett legen 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2004)

nagut ... dann glückwunsch zum ersten beitrag in 04


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2004)

Juhu wieder,
hab jetzt meine Spikereifen.   
Hab´se grad montiert und sie passen 
In meiner kindlichen "muß ich gleich ausprobieren" Art muß ich sie natürlich gleich ausprobieren 
Werd mich gleich mal schnell von daheim aus (=Oldskuhl) auf 939m über NN hochschrauben  
Man muß ja ein wenig für seinen Körper tun und auf seinen Bodymaßindex achten          
Und falls heut noch niemand oben war bin ich der erste der am Hausberg war, 2004. (Eman zählt wieder net, fürn Fall der Fälle).  
Juhu, meine erste Lampenfahrt. Hoffentlich hält sie durch 


G


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2004)

Juhu, bin wieder da.
Nicht juhu, die machen da oben ja schoh um 6 Uhr zu 
Muß ich morgn wohl eher fahrn.

Wieder juhu, jetzt war ich der erste und sogar der letzte kommt mri gerade. Da müßte man eigentlich LB technisch aufsteigen

Best mögliche Bedingungen nach Kössein runter.  
Und des beste is im unteren Teil, da isses so glatt is das die Leute neben dem Weg im Wald hochgehn  und der Kanal alleine uns gehört.  
Was sich die gedacht haben mögen??????
Die Lampe leuchtet mit dem Schnee absolut genial. Man hat immer trotz extremer Dunkelheit zwischen 35 und 50 kmh drauf Und des schoh beim ersten mal  

Des Bild zeigt mein Rad von der Kösseine aus Richtung Mehlmeißellift. Habs leider ohne Blitz gemacht.

G


----------



## rider peter (1. Januar 2004)

gesunds Neues !!! hoff des komt net zu spät (wen ihr heut fahrn wart )                                                                                                juhu : es gibt noch tag an den i net fahrn muß ( oder kan   )      juhu  : den macht des fahrn wieder mehr spaß wen des wetter wieder besser ist     also vieleicht geht was am wochenend  im arzberger raum müßt es doch ganz gut ausschaun ?       des geht aber bei jeden wetter  , also  bis den cu peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Juhu wieder,
> hab jetzt meine Spikereifen.
> Hab´se grad montiert und sie passen
> ...



ich war heut 6 m höher im steinwald ... koeseine bin ich gestern genug gefahren


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rider peter _
> *gesunds Neues !!! hoff des komt net zu spät (wen ihr heut fahrn wart )                                                                                                juhu : es gibt noch tag an den i net fahrn muß ( oder kan   )      juhu  : den macht des fahrn wieder mehr spaß wen des wetter wieder besser ist     also vieleicht geht was am wochenend  im arzberger raum müßt es doch ganz gut ausschaun ?       des geht aber bei jeden wetter  , also  bis den cu peter *



was ich nicht verstehe peter ... du hast es in etlichen jahren nicht geschafft dich auf den fichtelgebirgischen winter einzustellen ... wenn man spikes hat  (warum hab ich die wohl gleich in meinem ersten bikewinter gekauft  ) ist das wetter und die bedingungen zur zeit 1 A

die eispiste letztes jahr am ochsenkopf sollte doch ne lehre gewesen sein


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2004)

Mist  

Du hast doch die Nokian, gell. Wie lange halten die denn schoh bei dir. Hast du Hartmetall oder Aluspikes?
Wieviel Bäre tust denn da rein?

Der Rollwiederstand auf Eis is schoh bombastich. Die rollern ja fast von alleine      


G


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2004)

die nokian und schwalbe sind vergleichbar ... beide hartmetall

die schwalbe hatten zumindest am anfang viel mehr probs mit verlorengegangenen spikes .l.. weis nicht ob das jetzt so ist

halten tun die lang ... fahr jetzt den vierten winter damit ... natürlich sieht man schon langsam verschleissspuren aber die spikes arbeiten sich kaum ab.

warst mal am ochsenkopf? gehts da gut zu fahren ?? wennst noch nicht dort warst ... am WE mal bock hinzufahren? der aus bischofsgrün will auch mal ne runde mitfahren

heut tun mir die füsse weh ... 2 tage je 3 stunden ohne unterbrechung auf schnee geht auf die substanz *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2004)

Würd sagen halt´mer mal fest, des fürs WE und Ochsenkoffl.


----------



## rider peter (2. Januar 2004)

hi i brauch mich auf nix einstellen . es gibt auch noch andere dinge wie biken !!! und eis brauch i net , wen schnee liegt is es viel besser und am aller besten is es wen es wieder sommer is ! mehr sag i net dazu , trozdem viel spass auf dene eistrails cu peter


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2004)

morgen ist nen kleines tourchen auf die koeseine geplant ...  12:30 auf die koeseine vom forsthaus aus

offizielle  *Spike Reifen Pflicht !!!! *
oder keine gewähr auf unversehrtheit der knochen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2004)

Ich glaub des Wort "SPIKEREIFENPFLICHT" schreibt man zusammen 

Aber es hat eh geschneit und schneint auch gerade. Da braucht man eh keine mehr so richtig. Es ist übrigens gerade minus 6.5 Grad warm.  
War ja gestern droben, zwei mal. (zum Beweis ein foto meiner Rechnung). Und der Höhenweg geht sowieso ohne und sogar besser wie im Sommer. 

Hat gester bei Nacht 47,8 kmh Höchstgeschwindigkeit runter 

Heut hab ich glaub ich keine Zeit. Werd an Andy bescheid sagen. Morgn dann schoh wieder 


G


----------



## OLB Andi (3. Januar 2004)

@ Jörg wiso kriegst du ein weizen für 1.70??? hast du was mit der wirtin??? 
aber irgendwie klingt des scho aweng luschenhaft. 2x kösseine - armselig. wir warn heut 3x oben, haben selbstverständlich nen weizen getrunken und sind alles (naja fast) hochgefahren. 1x Höhenweg runter, wieder rauf, kaisertrail runter, wieder rauf püttner´s trail runter. 
also stellenweise sollte man aber scho spikes haben, aber sonst wars echt voll subbergut
noch was wieviel so spikes hast du eigendlich scho verloren?? ich bin etz einmal damit gefahren und da fehlen scho einige paar stück, voralle hinten. also ich glaub mal das die von schwalbe scho aweng a glump sin. wenn du auch probs damit hast und überlei kohle - ich werd wohl doch die freddies mit spikes bestellen. sag halt wennst auch welche willst. kosten ca. 

100/stk 

da is mal noch ein foto: http://www.nokiantyres.fi/bike/images/freddies.jpg
wär halt wenigstens auch ein 2.3er reifen, schaut net ganz so schwul aus.

sersen andi


----------



## OLB Andi (3. Januar 2004)

hab ich grad vergessen

@ all die´s interessiert

morgen (sonntag) treffpunkt am parkplatz beim silbereisenbergwerk in neubau. 12.30 uhr. 

sersen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2004)

Also zum einen warn des keine weizen, sondern Schnäpse 
Und mein Kumpl,der Joländer, hat schoh gsagt (nachdem ich ihn gestern schon vorwarnte) das ihr an im vorbeigefahren seid. Er war im lezten Teil des Kaisertrails zum bouldern.
Des mit den Freddys.....die sollen fei Aluspikes haben 
Hab zwar auch schon ein paar Eisenpopel verloren, aber wenn ich mir welche kaufen würd dann eher die für 70 E´s. Und der Eman fährt die schoh seit 4 Jahren. 
Aber für dich sind die Freddys eh besser, da dir der Rollwiederstand und Steigungen ja scheinbar egal sind  

Na dann bis 12.30 Uhr.... es hat übrigens grade minus 8.8 Grad draußen 


G


----------



## OLB Phil (8. Januar 2004)

halli hallo,

ich schreib auch ma wieder was nachdem ich ja leider zeit hab <lol>

biken am we war echt voll super!!!

ok an 2 stellen bissi glatt aber sonst echt gut.
werd mal zu fuss richtung kössa tigern und kucken wie da so is!

ansonst noch mal fett verspätet an alle die ich vergessen hab!?
(sorry!!!)  ein gesundes neues neues!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2004)

Hei Jungs,
hier mal des Büttl vom WE.
Hab an Carsten schohwieder am Mittwoch am Ochsengipfel troffen. War nämlich oben beim OaskletternSuper Oas zur Zeit  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Januar 2004)

ja von mir natürlich auch a gesunds nais...
(hmm ich hoffe das war jetzt bayrisch genug nach dem ich ja sachen wie z.b meine gobel ist im arsch oder meine gabel ist im orsch gesagt habe   )

so wann ist den das nächste fahren?

cu
Richie


----------



## OLB Phil (9. Januar 2004)

moinsen

hier die Kössa infos von gestern!

von schurbach aus und dort zurück alles super zammgetrampelt.

H-Weg bis zur abzweigung auch noch ok, aber dann ab abzweig richtung luise nur noch tief und nix fest. genauso is auch püttner und die ecke!

vielleicht wirds ja nach dem sa besser!

so long cu phil


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2004)

Und jetzt schneits auch schoh wieder  
Hab grad meinen neuen Winterhelm anprobiert mit Ohrenwärmschützer  Und jetzt kanninern net mal ausprobiern 
Mist, es fängt immer ärcher an zu schnein 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Januar 2004)

heul doch!
ne nur spaß des hört scho wieder auf

mfg 
Richie


----------



## Daniel-N (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo, Grüße ausm Feingebiet! Hab dich mal net so Jörg  . Ohrenwärmer? Das tät mir auch gefallen glaub ich. Ich bau mir jetzt a bald einen Freireiter auf. Mein Ufo is scho verkauft! Die "jüngeren" können ja besser rumspringen als ich. Der Eman hat mich so in des DH Zeuch reingezogen, da gab's kein Entkommen. Nu is mal n Freireiter fällig. Ihr habt doch die Z1 150 und deine Breakout im Parallelbetrieb. Was ist nun besser? Tendiere zur Zeit zur MZ  Wastl, taugt die?

Hier schneits nix, nur ganz viel Eis. Musste vorhin 15min Scheibenkratzen .

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2004)

zum glück waren die weihnachtsferien opti vom wetter  jetzt kann ich das sch.. wetter eher verschmerzen ... heute kanns ja schlimmer nicht kommen ... dauerregen bei 1 grad  

ich denk mal dieses we geht nicht im wald   also wer will auf die strasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2004)

Hei Daniel- N 

Punkt 1: Die "Jüngeren"? Ich dacht immer du bist die Jüngeren 

Punkt 2: Ich wußt schon immer das der EMan schuld ist 

Punkt 3: Freireiten is des Beste 

Punkt 4: Der Vorteil der Schörmän is halt des Gewicht. Aber die MZ daugt schoh.....glaub ich 

Punkt 5: Scheiben kratzen, 15min. ......also meine XT Scheiben sind noch nie so angefroren das ich sie abkratzten mußte  

Und Punkt 5,5: Eis is absolut genial (mit Schpeiks) aber hoher fester Schnee is Oberkotze  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2004)

der freitags 17:30  termin gilt ja jetzt nimmer oder  ... als unerwünschte personen


----------



## Daniel-N (9. Januar 2004)

@jörg I bin doch nimmer so jung    
Hab außerdem den Namen geändern 

Mal schaun was es wird.. denk die Z150 is mir lieber. Eman fasselte was von hart bei kälte oder sowas?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2004)

Hart bei kälte 
Heißt des net: klein bei kälte  oder um was gehts denn eigentlich?


G.


----------



## Daniel-N (9. Januar 2004)

Na das die Gabel nimmer gescheit anspricht (nun du sollst net mit ihr reden... auf Steine und so krams).Glaub die 150er is besser... muss man sich net son 1.5 aufzwingen lassen!


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Januar 2004)

sersen,
also irgendwie brauchen wir echt nen alternativen treffpunkt am freitag abend. ich war heut zwar um 17.30 bei multicycle, aber der laden war sowieso zu. also lasst euch mal was einfallen. 

also das des wochenende bikemäßig was geht glaub ich auch fast net. aber da heut abend schon nix zamgangen is könnten wir uns ja morgen aben (samstag) treffen. ich bin für´s magic. is aber auch verhandelbar. mailt, smst, schickt nen telegramm, funkt oder ruft halt einfach an.

@ Daniel K oder N oder wie heiß du eigendlich wirklich?????

kauf dir blos nix mit so wemig federweg. also ich mein das 180 scho bedenklich wenig is - aber 150mm fahren die des heut net schon bei marathons? aber solltest zufällig ein nicolai helius FR haben wollen, hätt ich eins. würd mich auch evtl davon trennen. hat aber blos magere 130mm fw. dafür isses aber absolut top gepflegt - wie jedes bike von mir ;-)

also sers, andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (9. Januar 2004)

gabel funkt gut wiegt aber mit achse ungekürzt 3 kg kannst ´leich ne boxxer oder supa t fahren aber gabel funzt bis etz einmal gefahren super 

Achaj ich verkauf os in zwei monaten auch en freerider 130mm und swinger dämpfer wenns bullit da is!

                 Wastl


----------



## Daniel-N (9. Januar 2004)

Cube? Mag i net


----------



## OLB Wastl (10. Januar 2004)

Is ja gut wennst meinst den krieg ich scho los!

         Ich geh heut fahrn im regen son scheiss hoffentlich schneits dann is net ganz so schlimm! Aber nur strasse

                  Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2004)

Ät Daniel: Also des Gute an der Schörmän is das ich´se jetzt ein Jahr fahr und noch nichts drann gewartet hab, des is doch sehr ansprechend, oder  
Und sie is jetzt genauso billig wie die MZ. 
Man muß halt sein altes Steuerrohr aufbohrn  aber so schlimm is des net.
Des mit dem Reinrausleichtgehverhalten is nur dann ein Problem wenn´s richtig Minusgrade hat und du eh niemanden mehr anrededst da dein Mund kein Antwortverhalten mehr hat und genauso steif ist wie eine Schörmängobel immer is. 
Und wennste dann Street fährst schlägts halt a weng später durch 

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (10. Januar 2004)

geht heut abend etz irgendwas zam oder net?????

cu, andi


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2004)

ich lieg fast flach  mir tut jeder knochen weh 

wer hat mich angesteckt


----------



## OLB Andi (10. Januar 2004)

also wennst krank bist bleibst daheim. mir gehts nämlich subber und ich will auch net angesteckt werden.) oder bist wieder gefahren? hats dich mal wieder hingehauen?? und dir tut deshalb alles weh. also wenns so is, des is ja net ansteckend, dann kannst gern kommen.

sers andi


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2004)

ein Eman stürzt doch nie   

nein .... ich hoffe das wird keine grippe ... bin schon fast nimmer fähig das hier zu schreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2004)

Ne Grippe....die is nur zu Weihnachten gut, dann hättest dich nämlich untern Weihnachtsbaum legen können, hinter die heiligen 3 Könige 
Aber wer weiß was du komisches hast. Hab ja aus geheimen bestätigten Ouellen gehört das du jetzt zum Dörtbeiker wirst. Hoffentlich wirst du wieder ganz gesund  
Aber eins haben wir ja gemeinsam, daß wir nie stürtzen. Wir steigen höchsten mal athletischer ab 
Na dann gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim Dörthügel schauf........äääh schäipen. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2004)

der wheelie muss doch mal gelernt werden ... ziel für 2004 
manual für 06 ... wenn deutschland weltmeister wird kann ich das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Januar 2004)

dann wirst dus wohl nie lernen...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2004)

Hei Jungs,
geht morgn abend eigentlich mal was.........oder is gar eine "NEUES RAD PARTY" in Mitterteich      
Aber wahrscheinlich eher net. Es wächst ja auch kein Bier auf den Bäumen  

So jetzt muß ich mal auf die Tourenseite schaun  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2004)

wie schauts eigentlich zur zeit im wald aus?


----------



## rider peter (17. Januar 2004)

hi hab mich heut zum ersten mal auf des bike gehockt 2004 !  liegt doch ne menge schnee am ochsenkopf    geht bloß die brettle -abfahrt      alle trails sind zu     aber es is gut zum hochfahrn und runter is auch kein pro . hab dan noch die kösse unter die stollen genommen , von der louise aus . unten is es schwer weil der schnee naß is , oben wird es aber besser , abfahrt geht auf nem h -weg  25cm trail  bis zur ring straße sonst auch alles zu     wollten morgen eigentlich fahren , ruft doch einfach morgen bei mir oder andi an so ab 11 uhr . fahrn wird i 13 uhr vorschlagen  ochsenköpple is wohl am besten . also bis den lb peter


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts eigentlich zur zeit im wald aus?



Als bei mir isses so das die Wege kagge sind, aber direkt im Wald (Qfe) isses gut. 
Man muß sich halt zwischen den engen Bäumen durchwinden   Was aber mit einem 15 Zoll Hardtail kein Problem sein dürfte  


G.


----------



## OLB Andi (18. Januar 2004)

also ich seh jetz auch wieder was. hab mein neuen monitor angestöpselt. funzt sogar, und des soll bei mir scho was heißen. is schließlich ja von meiner lieblingsmarke MEDION.   aber sonst is so ein tft-monitor scho geil.

@ peter, jörg
also ich fahr heut mal lieber net. weil ich auch so ein vorstadium einer krippe hab. mal schaun, vielleicht gehts ja nächstes wochenende wieder. von mir aus auch Qfe. weil ich ja ein guter fahrer bin krieg ich des auch mit nen 30"fully hin.  

@ eman:
soso, du wechselst also das lager. (net des im hinterbau) und? hast es scho ausprobiert? kannst jetz auch scho des ganze zeug was so komisch heißen tut? aber trotzdem viel spaß damit. 
ich hab etz übrigens mein bremsleuchte gekriegt. sind so 14 LED´s drin. ich brauch da immer noch nen vorwiederstand um des ganze an 24V anzuschließen!!! ich werd dir des teil mal mitbringen. 

@all:
übrigens treffen wir uns bis auf weiteres wieder freitags so zwischen 17.00 und 18.00 uhr bei multicycle in waldershof. dann halt ebeb bei hubby.


sers olb andi


----------



## OLB Andi (18. Januar 2004)

hab noch was vergessen
@ eman

denk mal bitte an die cd mit den lettenbrüderlogo fürn truck!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch was vergessen
> @ eman
> 
> denk mal bitte an die cd mit den lettenbrüderlogo fürn truck!!!


oh hatt ich schon wieder vergessen  ich schau mal das ich es hinbekomm ... hab ich leider in nem format das ich im moment selbst nicht öffnen kann


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> also ich seh jetz auch wieder was. hab mein neuen monitor angestöpselt. funzt sogar, und des soll bei mir scho was heißen. is schließlich ja von meiner lieblingsmarke MEDION.  aber sonst is so ein tft-monitor scho geil.
> 
> @ peter, jörg
> also ich fahr heut mal lieber net. weil ich auch so ein vorstadium einer krippe hab. mal schaun, vielleicht gehts ja nächstes wochenende wieder. von mir aus auch Qfe. weil ich ja ein guter fahrer bin krieg ich des auch mit nen 30"fully hin.
> ...


im wald fahren macht zur zeit auch sehr wenig sinn denk ich ... viel zu weich der schnee das es spass machen würd ... müsst mal wieder deutlich kälter werden
Qfe?

hubby macht wohl jetzt den laden ?

TFT ist schon gut ... viel sanfteres bild

die LED ... schwer zu sagen wie die verschaltet sind

ich werd auch mitm ht nicht ins streetlager wechseln  ist eigentlich nur für amberg das ding

na dann gute besserung  das wetter passt ja um krank zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Januar 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> kannst jetz auch scho des ganze zeug was so komisch heißen tut?



  das heißt net komisch sondern das is nur fachlatein..und drop oder "freeride" is ja auch fast die gleiche sprache..


----------



## OLB Andi (18. Januar 2004)

@eman
weisst net was Qfe heisst?? *gg* ich habs gleich kapiert. Querfeldein würd ich sagen. is halt jörglatein.

@ chickenfeet
hm... ich hab mal ein paar jährchen latein genossen. aber an soche vokabeln kann ich mich nimmer erinnern. aber is ja auch wurscht

@ all 
war heut am zuckerhut unerwegs. per pedes (um beim lateinischen zu bleiben) hab mal so den sugar-trail ausgearbeitet. wird scho was werden. fürn einstieg hätt ich zwei varianten. eine machbare und eine für´n eman oder sower. danach schmaler trail durchs unterholz (Qfe) paar drop´s (lat.) dann kommt ein stück - ich weis noch net wie. aber danach kommt sowas wie ne bobbahn, blos net aus eis. is ein graben, 1,5m breit ca 1m tief, bergab, einige kurven, highspeed. müssten nur noch ein paar sprünge reingebaut werden. jetz kommt die mutter aller uphills (naja, so krass is es wohl doch net) aber dafür kommt zum schluß noch ein steiler pfaddownhill bis runter an die röslau. 
also wenns nächstes we net zuviel geschneit hat kömmer des gern mal anschauen. müssen aber ne spraydose mitnehmen sonst find ich den auch nimmer wieder.

sers


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2004)

Hei Jungs,
bin erst um 14 Uhr heimkommen. 
Bin dann aber auch noch ein wenig Freereiden gefahren tunen hab.
Und Qfe heißt natürlich Querfeldein  
Hab ne neue Sportart gefunden Freereidlon. Besteht aus schieben, fahren und dann action.  
In meinem Fall jeweils ca 50m.

@Wästl: nein, ich hab den alten Reifen wieder drauf.

@Getreide: Nicht erschrecken. In meiner Freereidlonpause hab ich aus dem linkesten Sprung von unten eine mindestfalltiefe von mindesten 2m eingebaut   Aber man fliegt ja eh immer 3m runter (oder auch net  )
Auf jedenfall is´ser jetzt psychologischer  

Des mit dem Zuckerhut hört sich ja gut an. Im Wald bei euch liegt wohl auch kein Schnee mehr???

Also dann wohl mal bis Freitag, wahrscheinlich.


G.


----------



## Daniel-N (18. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ne neue Sportart gefunden Freereidlon. Besteht aus schieben, fahren und dann action.
> In meinem Fall jeweils ca 50m.



Wofür steht action? Is das die Bierpause?


----------



## rider peter (18. Januar 2004)

hi hab mich den doch noch auf des votec heut gehockt ! wer weiß wie des wetter nächste woche is     war auf der kösse und mußt net schieben jörg ( nur als die zehn kalt warn     )  und der schnee e man  war heut noch besser als gestern im unteren teil  !  vom forsthaus aus geht es ganz gut . der 30cm trail auf nem h-weg is scho geil , mußt den scho 2 mal fahrn      oben wird man den gefragt ob man zu den lettenbrüdern gehört     warn bekannte von dir jörg . also mal schaun was die nächste woche bringt  . mittwoch geht vieleicht    was oder ? cu peter


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2004)

oben wird man den gefragt ob man zu den lettenbrüdern gehört     warn bekannte von dir jörg . also mal schaun was die nächste woche bringt  . mittwoch geht vieleicht    was oder ? cu peter[/QUOTE]

Wie ham den die ausgschaut?? Bin die Woche leider Abend in der Arbeit. Freitag komm ich aber schoh.


@ Daniel: Habt ihr wohl Internet im Dschungelcamp  
              Action is natürlich der Hang mit dem Drop in der Mitte 
              Haste dir jetzt einen Prosied  Freerider gekauft? 



@Vogelkörner: Ein Insiderfoto für dich. Oben is mein Rad zu erkennen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider peter (19. Januar 2004)

jörg wie schaun wohl die 2-beiner aus in den tief verschneiten  fichtelmountains     dick verpackt       war aber ne hübsche weibliche  dabei      wens dir was hilft       bin die woche auch dran mit spät arbeite cu peter


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2004)

rider peter schrieb:
			
		

> jörg wie schaun wohl die 2-beiner aus in den tief verschneiten  fichtelmountains     dick verpackt       war aber ne hübsche weibliche  dabei      wens dir was hilft       bin die woche auch dran mit spät arbeite cu peter




Des hilft mir net weiter. Von den hübschen weiblichen kenn ich einfach zu viel 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Januar 2004)

@ jörg
ja net schlecht da künn ma ja ma so auch fahren wenn die bayreutherkommen
der wastl hat dir ja shcon gesagt das streeten und freeriden is bei mir falls des wetter passt oder?

cu
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2004)

Hei Leute ich mal wieder,
werd mir wohl demnächst ne LB Tasse machen lassen mim Classiclogo und Schrift. Wer eine w...........................

Habt´er in den New´s glesen des mit dem Gardasee für 230 E´s. 
Wenn man da zusammen des einmal nimmt und des unter sich aufteilt und so....ihr wißt schoh was ich mein. Na ja ich mein ich würd halt den Shuttleservice nehmen und natürlich die Massage, und ihr könnt  dann die 1400 und 1700 Höhenmeter und des Tshirt unter euch aufteiln und die Waschmünze natürlich.
Des mim Essen müßmer halt dann jeden Tag klärn.

G.  

PS: Den Marco Toniolo könnt ihr natürlich auch haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2004)

Hei ich wieder....wie immer,
würd mal sagen so´ne Spaßrunde rund um Abg tät mir schoh zusagen morgen.
Da ich ja da eh noch a weng müde bin. So ein bisserle Tsqfedh (Tiefschneequerfeldeindownhill) und Todeseisüberquerung wär schoh ganz spannend.  
Da müßmer mal zusammenrufen irgendwie so per Telefon (nicht vor 11 Uhr)

Und Chikkenfiht gehtse wieder. Ich sag ja immer kein Öl drauf, dann klappts auch mit der Bremse  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei ich wieder....wie immer,
> würd mal sagen so´ne Spaßrunde rund um Abg tät mir schoh zusagen morgen.
> Da ich ja da eh noch a weng müde bin. So ein bisserle Tsqfedh (Tiefschneequerfeldeindownhill) und Todeseisüberquerung wär schoh ganz spannend.
> Da müßmer mal zusammenrufen irgendwie so per Telefon (nicht vor 11 Uhr)
> ...


mann ... minus 20 grad heut nacht ... ist das kalt draussen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mann ... minus 20 grad heut nacht ... ist das kalt draussen




net abluschen, lieber ans telefon gehn.
und wer mit speiks fährt is selber schuld.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> net abluschen, lieber ans telefon gehn.
> und wer mit speiks fährt is selber schuld.


bis auf so nen paar kettenrisse ist der fliegende würfel ja heute gut gelaufen


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Januar 2004)

naja die hintere bremse ging von selber wieder...
vorne kam ich net um neue drum herum
also wieder alles klar 

also heut um 1 
is ja klar!
cu 
Richie
ähmm eman kommst jetzt auch oder was?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bis auf so nen paar kettenrisse ist der fliegende würfel ja heute gut gelaufen



Tja, wen man halt an ein so edles Cube so´ne billige XTR Komponentenkurbelschaltwerkszeug´s verbaut is des ja kein Wunder.(Hier sollte jetzt der 3te Smilie sein, die funktionieren aber gerade net)
Oder hast du vielleicht keinen runden Tritt ???? Ein zu eckiger Tritt kann bei den runden Ketteneinzelelementen zu einer Überlastung des haltitativen Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl führen. Was dann zu einer "Außernander"setztung der Einzelglieder und folglich zur Trennung führt.
So, ich wollte das ganze nur mal von der psychologischen Seite und nicht immer der rein technischen Seite ansprechen.
Weil auch ein Rad hat Gefühle und wer will schon das Rad vom Eman sein !!!(Außer SM-Räder).

Die Smilies müßt´er euch heut dazudenken. Hört sich komisch an, is aber so.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ähmm eman kommst jetzt auch oder was?


ich ... nein ... ich weis eh nicht wie ihr euch das vorstellt jetzt wo es sogar geschneit hat ....

das nächste mal wenn das wetter passt komm ich aber ...


----------



## rider peter (25. Januar 2004)

hi e man bist nen h-weg runtergekommen ? hab ja noch ein paar spuren reingezogen    war net so gut und schnell wie bei der ersten fahrt , ging aber  ohne schnee-tauchen noch runter    mit deinen fliegenden zirkus weiß man ja net     cu peter


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2004)

h-weg war heut schon nicht einfach ... mit flatpedals kommt man aber schon runter ... die spuren die du gemacht hast waren das grösste prob die verreissen dich

aber so wars heut saugeil ... hatt ja zuerst gar keinen bock aber zum glück bin ich gefahren 

war 3 mal oben und nicht so faul von MAK aus ... auf koessein runter musst voll arbeiten um aufm bike zu bleiben ... aber sind nen paar geile slides drin ... raufwärts darf man dann viele fragen beantworten ... ist schon geil was den leuten alles so einfällt wenn sie nen bike auf schnee sehen  raufwärts musst man auch voll auf die rowdies auf ihren schlitten aufpassen ... die haben teilweise nen speed drauf  und natürlich nicht viel kontrolle dabei

am besten wars aber richtung wurmloh die forstautobahn runter ... nen paar kurven wo du so richtig das limit austesten kannst ... geil

der fliegende würfel geht geil auf schnee ... ich bereuhs kein bischen das ich ihn habe ... zusammen mit den flatpedals kann man echt saugeil kurven fahren 

geiler tag  an solchen tagen weis ich warum ich den sch... mache


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Januar 2004)

..bei uns wars halt so wie erwartet...
so wirklich ging halt nix... wurde dann halt alle barspin-variationen gemacht..die man konnte..ansonsten nur gequatsche..
naja ich will michja nochmal offiziel bei wastl entschuldigen das ich keine snow-jumps gebaut hab!  
 
cu


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2004)

hei Ändy,
die Achse ist übrigens 1300mm. Sonst weiß ich nichts sinnvolles.
Ich soll unbedingt Bohrungsabstand hinschreiben, sonst gebe`n se keine Ruh. 

G.


----------



## rider peter (26. Januar 2004)

ja des schnee-biken is scho net schlecht  , auch wen die trails nach der ersten fahrt nimmer so gut sind  ! aber auf dauer is mir den doch der sommer lieber     werden die füß net so kalt    und die abwege sind dan auch wieder alle fahrbar  !  des rocky wartet auch scho ganz ungeduldig    cu lb peter


----------



## OLB Phil (29. Januar 2004)

@all ICH BIN ZU ALT UND ZU KAPUTTTTTT  
denn nich mal die Bundeswehr will mich haben!!! Soll sich ma einer vorstellen!

Da sieht ma mal was das Biken für nen Krüppel aus einem macht (hmm geb ja zu, zumindest wenn ma sich immer so wie ich auf die Fresse packt und nich fahren kann!)

sonst gibts auch nix neues ausser das Wetter nervt aber naja.

dann such ich ma weiter, ausser der andi heiratet mich dann mach ich seine Hausfrau  

SO Jetzt das bitte nicht falsch verstehen! WIR SIND NICHT SCHWUL auch wenn das manchmal so rüberkommt!

so long CU Phil

ach ja hab meinen SPV Dämpfer geschossen!!! naja so is halt! taugt nix der neumodische mist


----------



## sabba (29. Januar 2004)

@ phil

schön mal wieder von dir zu hörn!!!
Soso und da les ich du hast nen swinger geschrottet???
Hmm irgendwie glaub ich entweder des zeug taugt nix oder ihr baut die teile falsch ein...weil der alexi hat ja cuh schon des öfteren einen zerlegt...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2004)

sabba schrieb:
			
		

> @ phil
> 
> schön mal wieder von dir zu hörn!!!
> Soso und da les ich du hast nen swinger geschrottet???
> Hmm irgendwie glaub ich entweder des zeug taugt nix oder ihr baut die teile falsch ein...weil der alexi hat ja cuh schon des öfteren einen zerlegt...


anscheinend werden die vom wenig fahren kapputt ... mein 5th hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2004)

Hei....

....Sabba, hab gelesen du willst dir nen Freerider kaufen. Welchen denn?


....Eman, werd jetzt ein paar Kilometer wiiiiiliii fahrn. Damit ich eher kann als du  


....dann bis später.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei....
> 
> ....Sabba, hab gelesen du willst dir nen Freerider kaufen. Welchen denn?
> 
> ...


hehe dann mach mal  der der verliert muss ja bis jetzt nicht büßen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2004)

ja, ja, der Schnelle und sein Kind. ( des sagen die immer aus Cheetch und Chong)

Da müßmer uns schoh noch was einfalln lassen. Nur um die blöde Ehre is ja langweilig  
Und wo bleibt endlich das Helmcamvideo  sehn will, aber mit leger  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ja, der Schnelle und sein Kind. ( des sagen die immer aus Cheetch und Chong)
> 
> Da müßmer uns schoh noch was einfalln lassen. Nur um die blöde Ehre is ja langweilig
> Und wo bleibt endlich das Helmcamvideo  sehn will, aber mit leger
> ...


das vid dauert noch 

und die streetfahrerehre zu verlieren ist nicht schlimm


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2004)

Lähmer, laß einfach mal des gelerne sein und konzentrier dich wieder auf die wichtigen Dinge  Häupling reisende Kette    

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2004)

Hei LB´s,
hab grad voll was vergessen. War ja zum Mörtschedeißn unterwegs. Habse ja grad im Auto liegen kappt. 
Ne Lettentasse (s. Bild). Aufdruckquallität is halt ein wenig schief und so ein paar Patzer sind so drinn. Die Farbe is jetzt auch net so der Hit, eher net so.
Habs dafür für 9 statt 13 E´s gekriegt. Also wer eine minderwertige Tasse für viel Geld will solls sagen und wer net net.
Die Abgebildete Tasse is jetzt die die besser is......meine halt  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Januar 2004)

ja 
tach
@ phil 
hörst dich ja net so toll an..
bemitleide dich mal net selber (solange das alles ernst gemeint war(naja wohl eher net (najawohlso ziemlich) ) )
ansonsten schade dast nimmer im mc bist..war ja wohl nur mit dir so wirklich lustig ....was ja eigentlich unnormal is einfach mal so in nen fahrradladen zu gehen nur um sich versaute witze anzuhören  
bis bald

@ alle anderen
ich hab mir jetzt die haare schneiden lassen an alle dies ******** fanden  jetzt siehts noch schlimmer aus  
cu 
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2004)

hehe ich war schneller


----------



## sabba (31. Januar 2004)

@ Jörg

Also eigentlich wollt ich -weil ich net so viel Kohle für Bikes ausgeben darf- n Poison Curare in Aussicht ghabt  ...
Der Wastl jedoch meinte, dass da irgendwie net so toll is also meinte er ich soll mir n BigHit Comp zulegen   weils ja gute Parts hat und so weiter.......

Gut da ich des Poison optisch allerdings ganz witzig find und ich keine 2200 für des BigHit ausgeben will   wirds jetz doch beim Poison bleiben (ausserdem will ich ja noch 125er Schein machen  ) aber ich werd wohl Dämpfer und Gabel austauschen müssn  ...
Mkay.... Also ich hoff die Frage ist damit beantwortet!

@ Phil

LoL des mit den Witzen war echt immer Genial   , ich sag nur wie siehts aus wenn ein *****...** vom Sprungturm springt      LOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!

@ EMan

Hab des nur so überflogen, is deine Kette da grissen,wenn ja sag ich nur CUBE is halt echte deutsche Wertarbeit da dürfen halt keine Japsenparts(is des überhaupt n japsenpart) ran!  

Herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei LB´s,
> hab grad voll was vergessen. War ja zum Mörtschedeißn unterwegs. Habse ja grad im Auto liegen kappt.
> Ne Lettentasse (s. Bild). Aufdruckquallität is halt ein wenig schief und so ein paar Patzer sind so drinn. Die Farbe is jetzt auch net so der Hit, eher net so.
> Habs dafür für 9 statt 13 E´s gekriegt. Also wer eine minderwertige Tasse für viel Geld will solls sagen und wer net net.
> ...


oh je ... da hast dir aber das schlimmste motiv ausgesucht das es ja gab 

ich hab merchandisemässig das hier anzubieten ... nur 6 euros 
Tasse hätt ich da wo ichs immer bestelle für 9 euro anzubieten


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2004)

Hei Eman,
des is doch so eine Unterlage wo´mer drauf essen tut ohne das der Tisch dreckig wird  
Ja sowas hab ich früher auch gehabt, wie ich noch klein war   
Sieht aber gut aus. 

Aber warum is bei dir des Bild gleich so groß drinn?  
Und während ich des schreib fahr ich fei auf dem Hinterrad.  
Und man könnte den Aufdruck auch auf ein Mauspäht machen   (haste noch eins?)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2004)

Hei @ Fill,
Hab Razefaze Knieschützer vom Laden mitgenommen für 99 E´s.
Haben uns dann überlegt das es wohl wahrscheinlich deine sind. 
Also wennste du net willst dann würd ich´se schoh nehmen, weil die so lang sind das´se sogar mein ganzes Unterbein bedecken.  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (1. Februar 2004)

muß blos was schreiben, damit ich net immer solang suchen muß bis ich weis was ich noch net gelesen hab. 

also wegen der mörtschendeising tassen und so will ich auf jeden fall was haben. macht´s halt mal ne umfrage. wär doch auch möglich verschiedene tassen mit den unterschiedlichen motiven drucken zu lassen. ich würd auch mal noch ein paar aufkleber drucken. net so große, so ca 10 x 10 cm. ich werd übrigens auch des lettenbrüderlogo schneiden lassen (fürn truck) wenn da jemand noch was haben will (so fürs auto).

Felgenaufkleber wärn auch net schlecht.

also wir sollten mal ne liste machen was jeder haben will, und des dann gemeinsam bestellen.


also sers
andi


----------



## OLB Wastl (1. Februar 2004)

Sers ich bin auch noch da! da aj alle etz ht fahren, fahr ich etz fully is voll cool wippt net und federt!

Zwecks Mae.. wisst scho woas!

Felgenaufkleber wärn scho cool! und so aufkleber

 z.b.

tästet bai
wwww.lettenbrueder.com

oder so fänd ich cool des hat der phil mir mal so vorgeschlagen so zum überhall hinbabben so lifte kneipen sprüngen treppen table dance clubs shuttelfahrzeuge etc


                CYA
                         Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2004)

für aufkleber würd ich mal vorschlagen das jeder mal überlegt wie man nen logo besser hinbekommen könnt

die felgenschnittdaten hab ich  no prob ... wollten wir ja vor ewiger zeit mal machen ... weis nicht hab ich vergessen

tassen ... macht vorschläge ... dann schaun mer mal

mousepad hab ich da mal mitbestellt ... die machen fotos sehr gut und haben bei farbkopien und mousepads bis jetzt immer superquali geliefert www.sonnenbild.de
das mousepad schaut auch real sehr gut aus 

ausserdem hab ich ab ende nächster woche 5 wochen zeit für so nen schmarrn ... was will man im winter sonst tun


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Zwecks Mae.. wisst scho woas!


wasw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (1. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wasw?


merchandising


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2004)

mist, wegdenken


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2004)

Also die letzten zwei Beiträge hab ich net verstanden  

nun von vorn

@ Ändy: Also so ´ne Tasse kannste ham. Und sonst genau und außerdem was kostet denn so ein Logo.

@ Emän: Will auch so´n Mouspad   Und sonnst will ich auch alles    Geld spielt keine Rolle 
Außerdem find ich des erste Logo schön. 

@Getreide: Mach ma ein Bild von dir rein damit wir alle wieder wissen wie du ausschaust, so ohne Haare. Net das wir mal einen zusammenschlagen weil wir glauben das er dein Rad geklaut hat   und des dann du bist und du ja jetzt net mal mehr mobil des Krankenhaus anrufen kannst  

@Wästl: Hab heut nen Riesentable angschaut den ich letztes Jahr endeckt hab, schaut jetzt noch besser aus. Also wenn man mim Auto drann vorbei fährt ohne anzuhalten.

So jetzt muß ich weiter Raumschiff Enterpise anschaun  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2004)

das erste logo war


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> das erste logo war



Stimmt garnet, des war gernet eek und crash


----------



## rider peter (1. Februar 2004)

hi also so nen kaffeetopf nehm i auch . hab jetze großen verschleiß mit meinem kaffeeautomaten    2 logos find i auch net schlecht , sollten halt mal reden was  jeder haben will am mittwoch oder ?  der kuchenreuther  müßt auch noch was in seinen pc haben , letten -adresse halt  ( siehe auto ) mein hardtail lauft jetzt auch wieder , brauch den bloß noch nen schönen vorbau und nen lenker von syntace . wiegt dann so 10,2 kg   aber i wieg ja auch net viel     servus lb peter


----------



## rider peter (2. Februar 2004)

hi habt ihr nen virus oder is jetze winterschlaf angesagt       werd mittwoch  mir des pokalspiel anschaun . mal sehn was rauskommt     könn ja den am freitag reden und essen oder trinken gehn . bis den lb peter


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2004)

Also ich hab keinen Wierus. Und was muß ich da lesen. Dein Kaffeeautomat verschleißt Kaffeetassen  
Hab doch gewußt das an den Fillpsdingern ein hacken ist  

Außerdem ist jetzt der Schnee wieder weg und die Freerideauen sind wieder voll befahrbar  
Gleich ausprobieren muß   

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Februar 2004)

@ jörg

so ungefähr:
achja ich will auch noch sonen kaffeedings..was gibst denn sonst noch für tolle artikel von den "lettenbrüdern"
auch mal wieder t.shirts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg
> 
> so ungefähr:
> achja ich will auch noch sonen kaffeedings..was gibst denn sonst noch für tolle artikel von den "lettenbrüdern"
> auch mal wieder t.shirts?


tassen kann man selbst genausogut machen wie die stümper die jörgs ding gemacht haben  ich werd mal ne folie kaufen und das versuchen  

t-shirts ... könnt man über das fichtelmountainlogo mal nachdenken ... jörg hat das mal machen lassen ... geht aber leider nur transferdruck weil 4-farb siebdruck wird bei der kleinen menge unbezahlbar

felgenschrift ist kein prob

mousepad kann ich irgendwann mal bestellen

wann zieht der feind jetzt endlich mal im MC ein  muss ich wissen das ich mich dann ja nimmer dort blicken lass


----------



## OLB Andi (3. Februar 2004)

tun mer uns halt mal abens wo treffen tun. also dann könnten mir ja da mal was zamschreiben - so wer was will und was was kost und wieviel wer will und wer was macht und überhaupt
wenn morgen abend z.B. was zamgeht ruft´s mich an oder schickst ne sms. beiträge im forum werd ich vor morgen abend nimmer lesen.

wer natürlich auch net schlecht wenn der eman da auch mal kommen würd ( ich würd sogar des eine spezi sponsern - aber blos eins). aber du bist in amberg oder????

also sersen - andi


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> tun mer uns halt mal abens wo treffen tun. also dann könnten mir ja da mal was zamschreiben - so wer was will und was was kost und wieviel wer will und wer was macht und überhaupt
> wenn morgen abend z.B. was zamgeht ruft´s mich an oder schickst ne sms. beiträge im forum werd ich vor morgen abend nimmer lesen.
> 
> wer natürlich auch net schlecht wenn der eman da auch mal kommen würd ( ich würd sogar des eine spezi sponsern - aber blos eins). aber du bist in amberg oder????
> ...


ich bin zwar unplanmässig nicht in Amberg ... aber lern trotzdem werkstofftechnik und techn Mech

also morgen sicher nicht 

keine angst ... ein spezi kann ich mir schon noch leisten   der rest fliest irgendwann mal in die dorardo


----------



## sabba (4. Februar 2004)

ich will so n fichtlomountain mousepad haebn...was isn da so preismäßig angsagt??


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zwar unplanmässig nicht in Amberg ... aber lern trotzdem werkstofftechnik und techn Mech
> 
> also morgen sicher nicht
> 
> keine angst ... ein spezi kann ich mir schon noch leisten   der rest fliest irgendwann mal in die dorardo



Du hast ja bald 5 Wochen frei, dann gibts keine Ausreden mehr 
Dann mußt auch mit zum Freeriden  
Da wo ich heut wieder hingeh   
Und ich kann auch nichts dafür das des so Stümper sind  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Februar 2004)

so jetzt aber:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (5. Februar 2004)

@all

meeeting freitag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ist angedacht am freitag um 20.00 erst essen zu gehen und dann noch was zu trinken z. B. im Magic.

Essen is der neue Türke beim alten Kali angedacht.
Hoff kommen möglichst alle wegen sticker/t-shirt usw...

bis denn


----------



## OLB Wastl (5. Februar 2004)

Sorry Freitag geht bei mir net bin in Pressath! Entscheidet ohne mich Des passt dann scho so nen schlechten Geschmack habts ja auch net!

       mFG
                 OLB Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt aber:


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2004)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> meeeting freitag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





  Falls mir bis dahin nichts passiert


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zwar unplanmässig nicht in Amberg ... aber lern trotzdem werkstofftechnik und techn Mech
> 
> also morgen sicher nicht
> 
> keine angst ... ein spezi kann ich mir schon noch leisten   der rest fliest irgendwann mal in die dorardo




Ne Dorado an nem Flying Circus is des net ein wenig übertrieben


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2004)

Hei Mädels,
habs endlich geschaft nach 10.5 Monaten den "Grünberger Brückendrop" zu befahren. Wer ihn nicht kennt für den hab ich mal ein Bild mit rein. Da er ja auch zur Droptour gehört   Man hüpft so ziemlich über mich drüber. ( Ja der Sitztende auf dem bild bin ich ( Mit von Wade diseinten Schienbeinschonern   ) ).

@ OLB Ändy: Auf dem andern Bild is des was man auf dem Teller hat wenn man einen Schweinskopf isst 

@ Olb EMan: Hast Glück daste gestern net kommen bist. Mußten nämlich auf türkisch sprechend bestellen  
Wenn haste denn jetzt eigentlich wirklich Zeit....nächste Woche?!? Brauchen ja ein neues Bild des Monats  Hab nen guten Platz dafür gefunden eins zu machen  

Fahr heut doch net zum Klettern, wegen nem Krankheitsfall. Aber radeln tu ich heut auch net. Nach den letzten 4 Tagen spühr ich jeden Knochen und meine Fußgelenke sind kaputt  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Mädels,
> habs endlich geschaft nach 10.5 Monaten den "Grünberger Brückendrop" zu befahren. Wer ihn nicht kennt für den hab ich mal ein Bild mit rein. Da er ja auch zur Droptour gehört  Man hüpft so ziemlich über mich drüber. ( Ja der Sitztende auf dem bild bin ich ( Mit von Wade diseinten Schienbeinschonern  ) ).
> 
> @ OLB Ändy: Auf dem andern Bild is des was man auf dem Teller hat wenn man einen Schweinskopf isst
> ...


zeit hab ich aber heute fast immer ... aber nicht für so drops  hab zur zeit das feeling dafür nicht

na gestern tassenmässig was rausgekommen?

ein wind geht heut ... voll sch....


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2004)

@OLB Eman: Tassenmäsig gibts nicht neues. Haben uns nur über allgemeine Themen unterhalten wie zellularer Molekularzerfall, Astrophysik, Trigonometrie, thermoelektronische Spannungsreihen und ein wenig über Verse und Reime der germanischen Mythologie.
Und ich will ja garnet dort hin sondern wo anders. Und da braucht man kein Feeling, bzw des kommt dann schoh. Und die Landungen sind weicher und es ist viel mehr Downhillübungslastig.Und und und.....  


@OLB Ändy: Du wolltest doch so´ne ADAC DVD. Im Mediemarkt ham`se sowas. Und im Wasser Farben da gibts des Langnesezeug des ich immer an hab. In allen Größen. 

G.


----------



## sabba (7. Februar 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt aber:




lol....


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @OLB Eman: Tassenmäsig gibts nicht neues. Haben uns nur über allgemeine Themen unterhalten wie zellularer Molekularzerfall, Astrophysik, Trigonometrie, thermoelektronische Spannungsreihen und ein wenig über Verse und Reime der germanischen Mythologie.
> Und ich will ja garnet dort hin sondern wo anders. Und da braucht man kein Feeling, bzw des kommt dann schoh. Und die Landungen sind weicher und es ist viel mehr Downhillübungslastig.Und und und.....


die ersteren themen wären ja voll meine themen gewesen 

wie siehts im wald zur zeit aus ... war ewig nimmer in den höhreren lagen ... 
nur gestern mal wheelie üben   bis 2006 könnt das sogar was werden ... bin guter zuversicht das man den sch... lernen kann

da du ja auch ne lampe hast könnten wir jetzt ja mal ne nachtfahrt am mittwoch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2004)

Abgesehen vom Schneesturm der gerade topt is´ses im Wald in tieferen Lagen relativ frei. War grade draußen was aufräumen. 
In höheren Lagen, so ab Fichtelberg, is´ses voll Schnee alles.  Nichts mit weggeschmolzen und so  

Meine Wiiiiiiliiifahrkünste gehn zur Zeit rückwerts  Komisch is aber so  

Und hab gestern erst die Flaschenhalterung fürn Akku abgeschraubt   Bin aber eh die Woche abends in der Erbert und kann nur tagsüber fahrn  
Außerdem tut´mer immer noch mein linkes Fußgelenk irgendwie net normal.   

Hab grade versucht ein kleines Video zusammenzuschnipseln. Bin aber irgendwie zu blöd. Weiß net was ich drücken soll und so. Kann man aus spd net einfach mpg machen  dreck.

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (8. Februar 2004)

sers
also mir warn gestern (samstag) biken. im wellertal. war gar net mal so gut. aber schnee hat´s da kein mehr ghabt (gestern!!) blos der boden war halt aweng gummimäßig. 

@ eman: . so tassen - aufklebermäßig gabs dann doch nix neues, weil wir uns in so banalen themen verstrikt haben. (s. jörg) 
wegen mir können wir gern mal wieder mittwoch abens fahren - blos im moment geht scho mal wieder nix. (wetter)

mal noch ein jörgrätsel:

was kann man lesen, wenn man auf´m taschenrechner die zahl ******** reintippt und den rechner umdreht???


sers OLB Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ chickenfeed:
> pass auf das du net den eman übern weg läufst. so faschos haben glaub ich was gegen punks.


also irgendwo hört der spass echt auf


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2004)

Also ich bin ja Faschosmuffl. Weil des verkleiden und so Faschosbälle des is nix für mich.
Des mit der Zahl funktioniert übrigens net wenn man den Bildschirm umdreht.

Auf der Lettenpäitsch gibts wieder was neues   

So jetzt muß ich schaun ob ich meine Race Face Fahrradanziehsache ersteigert hab. Müßt in einer Minute auslaufen  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (8. Februar 2004)

@ eman:

net bös sein, ich dachte du wüsstest das des net ganz so ernst gemeint war! hab den schmarrn wieder gelöscht!

@ jörg:

welche schienbeinschoner hast denn etz gekauft?? sin des die DH oder die FR?? größe war L oder? bei hi-bike kosten se übrigens 89. beide. und die adac-dvd hab ich scho bestellt!!
ich hab mir übrigens schon gedacht das du des mit den monitor schreibst


----------



## sketcher (9. Februar 2004)

Bisher war es für mich noch nie nötig, hier im _Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge_ einzuschreiten. Bleibt zu hoffen, daß es bei diesem Einzelfall bleibt.

Wäre doch schade das Thema zu schließen, oder?

Grüße,
sketcher


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman:
> 
> net bÃ¶s sein, ich dachte du wÃ¼sstest das des net ganz so ernst gemeint war! hab den schmarrn wieder gelÃ¶scht!
> 
> ...



Ich hab die FR in Gr. L. Was die kosten nur 89 EÂ´s  
Na ja is ja nur Geld   Hab mir des Race Face Triko in rot/schwarz gestern auch fÃ¼rn hÃ¶heren Preis ersteigert als es gekostet hÃ¤tte normalereweise. Is aber Orgienalverpackt und des vom letzten Jahr, also des schÃ¶ne  (hoffentlich paÃtÂ´s  )

@Sketcher: Wir sind fei net auslÃ¤nderfeindlich. Wir fahrn sogar alle auslÃ¤ndisch gesehen multikuturelle Bikes.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Februar 2004)

@ sabba
du bist a mal ganz still du hast hier garnix zu melden hip-hop-schwuchtel

@ alle anderen

hmm so da habt ihr eure verwarnung des habt a davon!
ne is ja nur spaß..hoff ich zumindest!

 

cu 
Richie


----------



## sabba (9. Februar 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @ sabba
> du bist a mal ganz still du hast hier garnix zu melden hip-hop-schwuchtel





wie kommstn jetz auf hiphopschwuchtel???
Des KIndergartenzeugs gefällt dir doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Februar 2004)

hmm ja klar 
vielleicht wegen deiner signatur?
aber is ja auch egal ..ich bin ja neutral  

bitte nicht lachen/weiß auch net was da passiert is...:


----------



## sabba (9. Februar 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ja klar
> vielleicht wegen deiner signatur?
> aber is ja auch egal ..ich bin ja neutral
> 
> bitte nicht lachen/weiß auch net was da passiert is...:


ach des geht scho


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Februar 2004)

@ sketcher
hey, des war fei blos schmarrn was ich / wir da gschrieben habm. des hat nix mit irgendeiner politischen gesinnung oder sowas zu tun!! war wohl ein bisserl arg unüberlegt. aber ich für meinen teil hab des ja scho wieder gelöscht. also nochmal sorry. ich werd des nexte mal aweng länger nachdenken bevor ich so an käs tippen tu.



@ wastl
ich bräucht noch LX bzw. XT shifter und nen umwerfer fürs flying circus. kannst da was organisieren???


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2004)

sketcher schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher war es für mich noch nie nötig, hier im _Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge_ einzuschreiten. Bleibt zu hoffen, daß es bei diesem Einzelfall bleibt.
> 
> Wäre doch schade das Thema zu schließen, oder?
> 
> ...


habs leider erst jetzt gelesen ... was alles gelöscht worden ist ...  man sollt die kirche aber schon im dorf lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> habs leider erst jetzt gelesen ... was alles gelöscht worden ist ...  man sollt die kirche aber schon im dorf lassen



Als ich hab nichts dagegen wenn man Kirchen auch in Städten oder außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften baut.  


G.


----------



## sketcher (10. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> habs leider erst jetzt gelesen ... was alles gelöscht worden ist ...  man sollt die kirche aber schon im dorf lassen



Es sind genau 3 Beiträge, die ich ausgeblendet habe (nicht gelöscht). Es ging da um Türken und SA-Männer etc. Ich habe das nicht überbewertet oder gar jemanden verwarnt. Nur so stehenlassen kann ich solche Sprüche nicht.

Für mich ist die Sache damit erledigt, aber falls jemand der Meinung ist, ich würde zu pingelig sein und diese Beiträge müssten wieder hier erscheinen, muß er sich an die Admins Thomas oder Rikman wenden. Die können die ausgeblendeten Beiträge einsehen und entscheiden wie es mit diesem Thread weitergeht.

Grüße,
sketcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (10. Februar 2004)

Hmm einaml is man am we net online und scho naja egal

@andi des mit dem zeug wird scho funken der marcus wollt eh noch was von dir! musst mit ihm dann ausmachen!



         MFg
                  OLB Wastl

Ps Hiphop is scho net schlecht nur ent zum biken skaten snaken oder snowboarden zum einschlafen taugts scho!


----------



## sabba (10. Februar 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm einaml is man am we net online und scho naja egal
> 
> @andi des mit dem zeug wird scho funken der marcus wollt eh noch was von dir! musst mit ihm dann ausmachen!
> 
> ...




der wastl hats mal wieder aufn punkt gebracht  

as beste is man hört gar nix beim biken mkay!


----------



## OLB Andi (10. Februar 2004)

@ sketcher

nur mal so interessehalber: lest du eigendlich alles was wir hier so schreiben??? oder hast du irgend ein programm, das, wenn so böse pfuiworte auftauchen ne rote lampe zum blinken bringt. also falls ersteres der fall sein sollte bist du net zu beneiden. ich mein, wenn ich allein mal so unseren threat anschau...  
aber bei den abfälligen bemerkungen gings wirklich nur ums essen. ich kenn eman jetz schon ne ganze weile und weis das er ausser currywurscht höchsten noch mal ein schnitzel mit pommes oder schweinshaxen mit kraut... ne kraut glaub ich mag er auch net... essen tut. für ihn is halt so ein chinesisches restaurant oder eben das auch anderer nationalitäten wie wennst mit´m racehardtail den 601 runterfahren musst ) die wortwahl war halt ein bisserl *****. um net schon wieder so ein pfuiwort zu verwenden. aber lassen wir des etz.

@ wastl
geh ich recht in der annahme das du dein chef mit "marcus" meinst? oder eman? also des was dei chef von mir haben will wird er aber net mit´m umwerfer und ein paar shiftern bezahlen können. dann würd ich wohl für den rest meines leben für jeden tag nen neuen ans bike bauen können  
aber du machst des scho.

@ all ich hab etz a so an baschgaardringding von raze-faze bestellt. und wo ich scho mal am bestellen war hab ich mir auch noch die oberfetten, megacoolen, mußmanunbedingthaben, supernicen schienbeinprotectoren von raze-faze gleich mitschicken lassen. und sogar noch viel billiger als se der jörg in so nen schlechten bikeshop gekauft  hat. aber wie jörg richtig sagt: is ja blos geld!!!

wenn morgen abend was geht ---> melden, bei mir.... evtl purzelbaum???? ----> 2-3 weizen ----> thunfischbaguette.

sers olb andi


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2004)

Ich bin wie immer Arbeiten ohne Steuern zu bezahln. Also Miwa......Abend´s halt.
Ja; ja die "guten" Schienbeinprotektoren setzten sich langsam durch  
Hoffentlich haste die Fr bestellt und net die Dh. Die Dh sind nämlich die gleichen wie die Roach und ein wenig mickriger. Siehe letztes Bikeheft auf den Dörtpäitsches.
Und was, der Eman heißt Markus   ( OK, alter Witz  )
Und zum Thema überteuert. Hab sogar 1en  mehr bezahlt als es ausgezeichnet war 


G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (11. Februar 2004)

@andi ja hab cheffe gemeint aber ich glaub des is ihm schon klar das er dir mehr zahlen muss hat halt gemeint des kann er auch selber mit dir ausmachen!

Jaja dei razefaze schoner sind geil wenn mann über 180cm groß ist sonst!

              mFG
                      OLB wAstl


----------



## sketcher (11. Februar 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so interessehalber: lest du eigendlich alles was wir hier so schreiben??? oder hast du irgend ein programm, das, wenn so böse pfuiworte auftauchen ne rote lampe zum blinken bringt.



Hallo Andi,
so ein Programm läuft zwar automatisch im Hintergrund und macht aus manchen Wörtern S*******. Dem kann man auch beibringen, "Lettenbruder" rauszuschmeißen, wenn man möchte.  Doch ich verwende das Programm nicht, um die Rote Lampe blinken zu lassen. Viel lieber schaue ich regelmäßig mal in jeden Thread rein, das ist viel lustiger. 




> aber bei den abfälligen bemerkungen gings wirklich nur ums essen ... die wortwahl war halt ein bisserl *****.



Alles klar. Und wegen der Wortwahl ist es draußen. Wenn sich hier jemand mit wirklich radikalen Parolen äußern würde, müßte ich anders reagieren.
Ich denke, da sind wir einer Meinung.


Viel Spaß noch,
sketcher


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2004)

Äht Wähstl: Hab fei dein Ähron Tschäis Beimrückwertsfahrnnichttretenwillritzel fertig. Des Alu war magnetisch und hart wie Stahl   
Und die Gewichtserleichterungsbohrungen im kleinen Ritzel haben den gleichen Durchmesser wie der Außendurchmesser, also der Inneräußere  
Und schau mal was ich im Internet gefunden hab. Der verschwommen Fahrer im Hintergrund müßtes du sein  

G.


----------



## sabba (12. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Äht Wähstl: Hab fei dein Ähron Tschäis Beimrückwertsfahrnnichttretenwillritzel fertig.
> 
> G.



LOOOL wie geil.......
Nunja........


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Februar 2004)

loooooll...wie geil
looool lol loool looool loool
höhö looooll loooll   

mfg


----------



## OLB Wastl (12. Februar 2004)

Also jörg der rückwartsgang funktioniert! Aber leider hats mir nach 20 min rumfahren am kriegerdenkmal die kette gerissen! hat mich net gefreut aber bin dann manual heimgefahrn ohne kette! Schlechter schnee!

          MFG
                          OLB Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2004)

Mmmmh   Sieht man irgendwelche Warumspuren an der Kette  
Oder hat der Emän dir seine Kette verkauft  

@Eman, Peder: Ihr kommt heut schoh mal wieder in den Laden. Weiß garnimmer wie ihr ausschaut  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmh  Sieht man irgendwelche Warumspuren an der Kette
> Oder hat der Emän dir seine Kette verkauft
> 
> @Eman, Peder: Ihr kommt heut schoh mal wieder in den Laden. Weiß garnimmer wie ihr ausschaut
> ...


hmm man darf da noch kommen? noch nicht rausgeschmissen worden?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2004)

Also Emän,
wenn wir dieses Jahr BeiksOnSänd mitfahrn   müßmer zu unseren HT- Räisern   auch noch unsere Fullys mitnehmen   

G.


----------



## sabba (13. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also Emän,
> wenn wir dieses Jahr BeiksOnSänd mitfahrn   müßmer zu unseren HT- Räisern   auch noch unsere Fullys mitnehmen
> 
> G.




wann isn des?


----------



## OLB Phil (14. Februar 2004)

HACHTKORFAKKER!!!!!!!  

hm naja bike on sand is auf jeden fall fett allein wegen der chicks im bikini  

@ jörg
hast uns heut auch echt gefelt mit deinen "7inches in the rear"
naja vielleicht kannst ja jetzt wenigstens wieder ordentlich sitzen  

nix für ungut
biken kann man ja wohl knicken des we

so long sleep well & wet dreams


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2004)

Ja ich bin jetzt schoh hinten ganz ausgeleiert  

Ich hab zwar jetzt net des Bid wo der die Brust ein wenig unten rausschaut aber dafür des mit dem dreckigen Wasserloch unten.   

Und was dein Beik is gebrochen...äähhh geknickt 
Und überhaupt und so. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2004)

war heut nochmal auf der koesseine bevor jetzt voll sch... wird ... ging nochmal geil aber die bodenbeschaffenheit wird langsam von der wärme schon arg verschlechtert ...

90 % geschoben bergauf  3 mal ganz rauf und wieder runter ... echt geil  aber mit mountainbiken hats wohl nimmer so viel zu tun und anstrengend ist dieses schieben dazu  

jetzt hoff mer mal auf kälte oder nen wärmeeinbruch


----------



## rider peter (15. Februar 2004)

hi ihr auf besseres wetter warter      bin den nun meinen schönen GTI los ! war net leicht nach 10 jahren aber alles hat ein ende ... wen mich einer sehn sollt , net    wundern den lupo fahr i bloß vorübergehnd . kan also auch net biken solang des wetter net besser wird      müßt ja sonst mein rocky mit ner säge bearbeiten das es in den lupo reinpaßt     also bis den cu peter


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2004)

rider peter schrieb:
			
		

> hi ihr auf besseres wetter warter  bin den nun meinen schönen GTI los ! war net leicht nach 10 jahren aber alles hat ein ende ... wen mich einer sehn sollt , net  wundern den lupo fahr i bloß vorübergehnd . kan also auch net biken solang des wetter net besser wird  müßt ja sonst mein rocky mit ner säge bearbeiten das es in den lupo reinpaßt  also bis den cu peter


hehe fahrn mer halt mal strasse  bin dieses jahr schon 5 mal friedenfels mak haus gefahren :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2004)

@ Twix Peter: Wie kommst du an ein Auto aus nem FiX un Foxi Heft  

@ OLB Emän: Bin früher ziemlich oft Friedenfels Mak Haus gefahrn. Sogar auf Zeit. Aber seit ich meinen Audi verkauft hab macht des keinen Spaß mehr  
Draußen is jetzt voll des geniale Sonnenwetter. Wenns so bleibt geh ich nur 3 Tage werkeln.   Dann könnmer mal.........


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2004)

rider peter schrieb:
			
		

> hi ihr auf besseres wetter warter  bin den nun meinen schönen GTI los ! war net leicht nach 10 jahren aber alles hat ein ende ...


hehe so kann mans auch formulieren wenn mans im wassergraben versenkt


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe so kann mans auch formulieren wenn mans im wassergraben versenkt



Hab lang überlegen müssen bis ichs kapiert hab  

G.


----------



## rider peter (16. Februar 2004)

ein scherz-keks komt selten allein               : wer zu letzt lacht   ...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2004)

Ich bin kein ordinärer Scherzkecks. Ich bin ein Scherzplätzchen  
Miwa Abend geht schoh was, oder? Bahnhof oder so. Der Emän will sogar kommen       Hat auch extra 2 Mails vom Ändy bekommen   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2004)

hab gestern NWD4 angeschaut ... geil gemacht das vid 

aber so ganz richtig sind die alle nimmer im kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (17. Februar 2004)

kacke kaaputter hat mich rausgehaut!!!!!!

termin morgen abend treffen im magic in mak um 21.00 falls jemand net passt ruf mer halt noch ma zamm.

sersen andi


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2004)

Hey Emän, heut geht sogar der Wästl mit.
D.h. (nicht zu verwechseln mit DH) du mußt garnet so viel sagen.     

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Emän, heut geht sogar der Wästl mit.
> D.h. (nicht zu verwechseln mit DH) du mußt garnet so viel sagen.
> 
> G.


das heisst es fällt nicht auf wenn ich nicht komm


----------



## Daniel-N (18. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> das heisst es fällt nicht auf wenn ich nicht komm



nu drück ich net immer..


----------



## OLB Phil (18. Februar 2004)

@eman

MUSST DU ERST RECHT KOMMEN!!!!!!

wenn scho mal alle da sind!!

@wastl

das is ja wie weihnachten und ostern auf einmal!

@daniel n(ebukadneza)

du kommst scho auch oder? <lol>
hast jetzt eigentlich ein eigenes auto?

@all
HAB AUCH EIN NEUES AUTO!!!!!!!!!!!
Sieht zumindest so aus wenns 100m weg steht oder ich mit 80 sachen an euch vorbeidüse, da endlich mal geputzt, poliert und die rostflecken weggebastelt 

so long bis heut abend dann & wer net kommt kriegt ne böse STRAFE   wie autobat. an den piephan anschliessen oder so......
dummmgewäsch is ja schrecklich....

CU


----------



## OLB Wastl (18. Februar 2004)

@Phil du bist ja witzig!

Hab halt sonst keine Zeit gehabt!

            Bis gleich

                       OLB wAstl


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2004)

so das bike mit dem ich wohl nichts anzufangen weis ist fertig ... hehe unendlich federweg

sattel muss ich noch verstellen seh ich grad


----------



## OLB Wastl (18. Februar 2004)

Sieht geil aus

Wasn das für ne gabel umlackeirt oder günstig!

Warum willst denn sattel verstellen?

           Hmmm mein rahmen is gekommen Leider fehlte auf der Kettenstrebe noch der Klarlack also wieder retour!

                MFg
                           Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht geil aus
> 
> Wasn das für ne gabel umlackeirt oder günstig!
> 
> ...


hehe sieht man nicht das die nicht grad viel federweg hat ...

DJ1 '02


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2004)

Boooh, so´ne blaue Gabel an´nem grauen Rahmen des sieht aus :kotz:
Aber warum mußt du keine Fingernägel reinmachen und ich schoh    
Hat grade minus 5.5 Gräder draußen. Des is des richtige Wetter für hohe Sprünge, Emän.
Weil die Gobel dann später innerlich anstößt  
Ach ja, wenn du mal keinen Platz mehr hast dein Zeugs irgendwo hinzulegen, dann hängs einfach an die Wand  
Und bau dir endlich wieder ein richtiges Rad zusammen, weil sonst......äääh.....Autobatterie....du weißt schoh  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Boooh, so´ne blaue Gabel an´nem grauen Rahmen des sieht aus :kotz:
> Aber warum mußt du keine Fingernägel reinmachen und ich schoh
> Hat grade minus 5.5 Gräder draußen. Des is des richtige Wetter für hohe Sprünge, Emän.
> Weil die Gobel dann später innerlich anstößt
> ...


das mitm wetter ist mir grad auch aufgefallen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> das mitm wetter ist mir grad auch aufgefallen



Wird jetzt schon besser. Sind nur noch  minus 1.7 Grad tendenz sonniger.
Hab mir schon überlegt ein paar mal Kösser zu fahrn. Bin aber irgendwie zu faul die Reifen zu wechsel.
Iss nämlich bestimmt eisig und gefrohren oder umgekehrt.
Jetzt weiß ich wieder net....mmmh...mal abwarten.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2004)

ja das mit den reifen ist das prob


----------



## OLB Phil (19. Februar 2004)

Hab gedacht bin nur ich arbeitslos und hab zeit  

ich werd heut auf jeden net fahren!

geh dann erst ma zum fabry & geb da meine Unterlagen ab zum Bewerben

So long CU phil

bis Fr. da komm ich auch ma wieder


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2004)

ich mach jetzt spikes drauf ... so ne chance kommt so schnell nicht wieder


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2004)

war geil ... optimalste bedingungen ... harter schnee und schmale rinne wo man zur not auch daneben fahren kann ...
h weg geht 
spikes im moment nicht notwendig würd ich mal sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2004)

Hei Eman,
wollt dich des grade Fragen. Mich hauts aber ständig raus aus dem Ar...versch........ Internet    
Und dann sin die 100 geschreibenen Zeilen auch wieder weg.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Eman,
> wollt dich des grade Fragen. Mich hauts aber ständig raus aus dem Ar...versch........ Internet
> Und dann sin die 100 geschreibenen Zeilen auch wieder weg.


na morgen bock raufzuschiebenfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> na morgen bock raufzuschiebenfahren



Mmmh....eigentlich wollt ich heut alles fahrn was ich gestern geschaufelt, geaxtet und freigeschnitten hab....mmmh.....mmmh

Aber mal wieder richtig bergab fahrn......mmmh......um wieviel Uhr willste denn fahrn. Man könnt da ein schönes Monatsbild machen.....mmmh

Du willst mich wahrscheinlich nur fertig machen. Hast jetzt tagelang träniert um jedes hundertstel rauszuholen. Genau, so muß es sein.  

Geht des jetzt auch ohne Speiks  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh....eigentlich wollt ich heut alles fahrn was ich gestern geschaufelt, geaxtet und freigeschnitten hab....mmmh.....mmmh
> 
> Aber mal wieder richtig bergab fahrn......mmmh......um wieviel Uhr willste denn fahrn. Man könnt da ein schönes Monatsbild machen.....mmmh
> 
> ...


was hast den geschaufelt?

dich fertig machen   geht das  
hehe ist zur zeit wie northshorefahren mit sicherungsseil *gg*

hmm hatt so an 14:00 schurbach gedacht ... wennst willst auch früher

spikes ... weis nicht so genau ... es ist ne schneeschicht drüber ... also eis direkt hab ich nirgends gesehen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> was hast den geschaufelt?
> 
> dich fertig machen   geht das
> hehe ist zur zeit wie northshorefahren mit sicherungsseil *gg*
> ...



Also 2mal würd ich schoh mit raufschieben. 
Aber von mir aus würds schoh ab 12.30 Uhr gehn.
Oooah, bin ich fertig von gestern.  
Mmmh, ich ruf dich jetzt einfach mal an.  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (21. Februar 2004)

Lesezeichen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> Lesezeichen



   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2004)

war heut am frühen nachmittag (musst danach in die Kirche :-( ) aufm ochsenkopf ... dort auch geilste bedingungen ...

natürlich hats mir gleich nach der ersten abfahrt unten das halbe bike zerissen ... hätt wohl doch nicht zuerst dein vid anschauen sollen *gg*
kette putt
schaltwerk zerissen 
und schaltauge gebrochen

   hab kein glück mitm fliegenden würfel 

wenn man von der bischofsgrüner seite aus alles hochschiebt braucht man unglaubliche 40 minuten bis oben


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2004)

Weißte auch wie die Verbindung Fleckl-Boxgarben-Silberbergwerk is zur Zeit?

Nächste Woche hast ja dann wieder ein richtiges Beik wo man auch kleine Unebenheiten überwinden kann   
Und hast du auch die erste Mail mit dem einen Büttl bekommen. Muß fragen weil meine Mailmaschine net immer des macht zur Zeit was sie soll  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Weißte auch wie die Verbindung Fleckl-Boxgarben-Silberbergwerk is zur Zeit?
> 
> Nächste Woche hast ja dann wieder ein richtiges Beik wo man auch kleine Unebenheiten überwinden kann
> Und hast du auch die erste Mail mit dem einen Büttl bekommen. Muß fragen weil meine Mailmaschine net immer des macht zur Zeit was sie soll
> ...


nein den verbindungsweg weis ich nicht ... aber müsst gehen ... hab genug lang gebraucht um auf der strasse ohne kette von fleckel nach neubau zu kommen :-( 

ja die erste mail hab ich auch bekommen

heut kann ich ja leider nicht fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2004)

Hei,
hab mir gestern ne neue Langneseganzoberkörperaußenrumplastik ersteigert, neu natürlich  
Für nur sensationelle 154 E`s. Kostet norm. 289 E´s  
Auf jedenfall kann ich auch bald wie der Eman, bevor er seine protektoristisch re`evolutionere unbedachtsjeanscubistische Rootsphase begonnen hat, rumfahren (bezieht sich nicht auf alkoholisiert)  


@ OLB Emän: War vorhin mal auf der Kösser. Wollt mal den Spiiiit ein wenig erhöhn und wissen wie lang man ohne Menschen (Mo Ruhetag) braucht.  
Wollt dir nur sagen das Speiks jetzt schoh besser sind, ohne sehr gefährlich, also am Weg nach Kössain runter 
Is jetzt ne leichte unmerkliche Puderschneeschicht auf sehr sehr harten und sehr sehr glatten Boden. 
Für mit Speiks  
Dann hats auch noch zu schnein angefangen. Was ohne Brille echt    is.
Logischerweise hatte ich keine Speiks drauf. Konnte aber die 1.9Km dennoch mit viel komischen Gefühl in 3.10 min. fahrn. Und hatte sogar irgendwo 51Km/h drauf   
Also sind wohl so 2.45 min. möglich und so knapp 60  
Aber im Großen und Ganzen wird man ein wenig schneller sein als im Sommer.
Habs aber dann bei einem mal gelassen.....aus SicherHEITSgründen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2004)

hehe das nächste mal fährst du vorran  halt das aber schon riskant da voll zu fahren wo du nie weisst ob nicht doch mal nen fussgänger kommt


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe das nächste mal fährst du vorran  halt das aber schon riskant da voll zu fahren wo du nie weisst ob nicht doch mal nen fussgänger kommt



Beim nächsten mal haste hoffentlich schon deinen Romika (früher waren des mal Schuhe  )
Und vielleicht die Helmcäm mit Geschwindigkeitsanzeige und Puls 
Und Füßgänger sieht man da doch meilenweit vorher.
Und Montag gibts da garkeine, weils da kein Trinken gibt 
Höchstens mal ein Langläufer der quert. Aber wir kommen da ja von rechts   
Außerdem fahr ich nie voll, weil ich ja immer nur nen Kaffee trink  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2004)

die helmcam dauert nicht und wird diesen winter nichts 

war heut oben auf der koeseine ... also ohne spikes halt ich den hweg schon sehr riskant ...

auch der nach schurbach runter ist mir nen rätsel wie du da ohne spikes gefahren bist ... die strecke war aber heut schneller als am freitag ... eis rollt gut


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2004)

Hei ich bins wieder  
war heut mim OLB Wästl auf´m Ochsenkoffl.
Ich wollt ja unbedingt Street fahrn, aber dem Wastl gefällt sowas net und dann hat er mich überredet......    
Absolut perfekte Bedingungen. Man braucht keine Speiks, auch net Bergauf.
Nach Fleckl runter isses megagenial. Der unteren Bereich ist ultraspeedig (10Kmh schneller als im Sommer) 
Die Boxgrabenverbindung is vollständig supersingletrailmäßig fahrbbar  
Aber die Skipste is im oberen steilen Bereich net wirklich kontrollierbar. Is aufgetaut. Und die Skifahrer sind net nur sau langsam sonder auch noch absolut unberechenbar. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> die helmcam dauert nicht und wird diesen winter nichts
> 
> war heut oben auf der koeseine ... also ohne spikes halt ich den hweg schon sehr riskant ...
> 
> auch der nach schurbach runter ist mir nen rätsel wie du da ohne spikes gefahren bist ... die strecke war aber heut schneller als am freitag ... eis rollt gut



Ah, Emän is da.
Ja sag ich doch. Jede Kurve hätte die letzte sein können 
Aber du sagst ja selber "Eis rollt"  
Drumm bin ich ja nur einmal gefahrn. 
War aber wegen den Bedingungen mit meiner Fahrzeit zufrieden  

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (25. Februar 2004)

Sers Jungs

Sitz daheim und hab grad aufgehört zu lernen! ochsenkopf war cool aber auf der skipiste  abissl unkontrolliert!

achja heut sind meine objektive gekommen! Juhu!

@lettenbrueder: ich hab uns mal bei viosport.com angemeldet zwecks nem sponsorship von ner helmcam glaub zwar net das se was billiger rausrücken aber wenn doch is es ja net schlecht!


Achja mom schneits scho fast a bissl arg!

              CYA
                     OLB WAstl


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2004)

Und funktionierts des Weitwinkel..........oder is as Feingewinde schoh ruiniert   Ich Gemeiner  

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (26. Februar 2004)

ja funkt aber " schnauze Lübcke" Haben etz ein neus forum hmm schon gesehen!

           mFG

                    OLB wAstl

P.S. Sonne scheint ich geh Radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2004)

Mal schaun obs einer liest von dene die net wissen wo des Fichtelgebirge is  

Des gehört teils zur Oberpfalz und teils ins Frankenland bis Richtung Bayreuth. Die fahrn auch im Fichtelgebirge rum  

Aber es hat weder was mit Sachsen noch mit Thüringen zu tun. Könnt uns ja gleich nach Österreich stecken   Weil des hat mal zu....... 


G. 

PS: Mim Harz hats auch nichts zu tun. Weder mit dem linken noch mit dem rechten.


----------



## bigf00t (26. Februar 2004)

macht doch mal ne kollektive anfrage bei rikman, jetzt wo grad neu aufgeteilt wird, steckt er euch bestimmt auch gern zu den bayern (welchen auch immer  ). bin letztes jahr mitm reiserad durchgerollt, hatte das fichtelgeb. irgendwie nördlicher in erinnerung  . 

aber abgesehen davon wos liegt, schön habt ihrs  . dort kanns mans bestimmt gut krachen lassen (macht sich aber mit 25kg gepäck schlecht  .

grüße, stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2004)

bigf00t schrieb:
			
		

> macht doch mal ne kollektive anfrage bei rikman, jetzt wo grad neu aufgeteilt wird, steckt er euch bestimmt auch gern zu den bayern (welchen auch immer  ). bin letztes jahr mitm reiserad durchgerollt, hatte das fichtelgeb. irgendwie nördlicher in erinnerung  .
> 
> aber abgesehen davon wos liegt, schön habt ihrs  . dort kanns mans bestimmt gut krachen lassen (macht sich aber mit 25kg gepäck schlecht  .
> 
> grüße, stefan




Ja hast wohl recht. Müßmer mal schaun das der Rikman uns wieder in die richtige Spalte Rickt 

Und zum downhillmäßigen krachen lassen im Fichtelgebirge sind 25kg Gepäck nur gut wenns des Radgewicht is   
Aber dann is hier und da schonmal eines deiner Bilder angesagt  


G.


----------



## OLB Phil (28. Februar 2004)

@jörg PUPSQUALLE!!!!!

so wir sind jetzt sauber, hättst ruhig mitgehen können!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hmm hab auch nix neues auf lager..

wird zeit dass der blöde schnee weg is!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2004)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg PUPSQUALLE!!!!!
> 
> so wir sind jetzt sauber, hättst ruhig mitgehen können!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Soll des heißen das ich net ganz sauber bin.  
Mmmh, bei wieviel oft mal wo man des hört sollt man sich eigentlich Gedanken machen  
Und ich dacht immer das ich sauber geboren worden bin.
Und außerdem kann ich doch sauberblöd reden  
Und, und, und.......
Und außerdem.
Ahh, es klingelt. Müßte der Postbote sein....muß schnell weg.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2004)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> wird zeit dass der blöde schnee weg is!!!


sag sowas nicht ... im moment sind 1A bedingungen ... besser gehts nicht .... das was du willst bedeutet sauwetter  ... und das muss echt nicht sein


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2004)

Juhu, juhu, ju....holdria   
war der Postbote  
Mein langerwartetes Paket aus Österreich.
Jetzt kann ich auch so rumfahren wie der Emän früher  
Siehe Bild. Und keine Scherze so das ich des Bild an ne Partnervermittlung schicken kann uns so 
(Dann würd ich natürlich eins nehmen wo man meine blauen Augen sieht   und meinen Waschbrettbauch )
Des bauchfreie is übrigens meine feminine Seite   Oder ich hät doch XL nehmen solln?!?
Mal schaun, dann kauf ich halt noch eins.
Aber damit paßt mir jetzt auch mein Ritschie Schley Räis Fäis Triko.
So, jetzt hab ich des richtigr Rad, des passende Unter und Outfit. Jetzt fehlt nur noch des richtige Fahrkönnen!!!!
Hat des jemand irgendwo zu kaufen gesehn   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2004)

Ääähh, wie funktioniert denn jetzt des, Emän.

G.


----------



## OLB Phil (28. Februar 2004)

@jörg

moinsen siehst leicht zerknautscht aus auf dem bild   grad erst aufgestanden oder?
schade wegen gestern, war echt ganz nett

@eman

ich werd halt alt <lol>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2004)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg
> 
> moinsen siehst leicht zerknautscht aus auf dem bild   grad erst aufgestanden oder?
> schade wegen gestern, war echt ganz nett
> ...



Zerknautscht, ne ich mußt mich nur kompiutertechnisch etwas unkenntlich machen damit ich noch auf die Straße gehn kann ohne das mich jemand erkennt.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2004)

morgen wer bock auf ochsenkopf ?? ... wetter ist opti ... nachts kalt ... am tag sonne ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2004)

Ähmm, morgen is eher schlecht. Aber Montag könn´mer mal Kösser festhalten.
Des heißt wennste dich morgen net ruinierst  
Ochse geht bestimmt perfekt. Und da´s scheinbar net wirklich taut wirds wohl auch net wirklich eisig  

Na ja, war grad 60 min draußen (wegen Wetter). Hab wieder nen neuen Drop für die Droptour gemacht.  
Psychisch anspruchsvoll, da man während der Flugphase glaubt mit dem Vorderrad bis ins Fläht zu springen und da man, bei der "mit einer Kurve Anfahrt", die Landezone nicht sieht.    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2004)

alles weicheier  

heut war ochsenkopf saugeil ... der schnee ist voll gutmütig aber leider nicht sehr fest mitm boden verwurzelt  ... kannst über beide räder rutschen und alles  bleibt unter kontrolle ... mach einfach spass


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2004)

Wer seinen Smilie den Mund abschneidet muß ne Runde ausgeben  
Und bis Montag is eh wieder alles platt  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2004)

ich hätt maschinenbau studieren sollen 

kam mir vor wie vor jahren in der lehrwerkstatt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Februar 2004)

Auf den Dämpfer haste solange gewartet. Die hats doch schoh vor 10 Jahren von Rock Shox gegeben  
Naja, wie die Romika Schuhe. Aber Hauptsache du hast wieder ein richtiges Rad  

Viewiel Wederfeg haste denn jetzt.

Und wie hast du daheim in deiner wo alles an der Wand hängt Werkstatt es geschafft so runde Löcher in exakt der richtigen Größe zu basteln das da ein Lager genau reingeht  
Kannst du so gut feilen   

Und schaut mal wie früh ich auf bin.
Und außerdem hat ich mal einen Maschinenbaustudenten in der Arbeit der sagte ständig "Da staunt der Leihe und der Fachmann wundert sich". Da hät ich ihn jedesmal eine reinhaun können. 
Er versuchte auch die Aluteile mit einem Magneten aus der Maschine zu holen, was wiederum ganz lustig war  

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (29. Februar 2004)

Also Jungs morgen und übermorgen schön daumendrücken hab Abschlussprüfung! d scho werdn! Hab den rikman übrigens mal ne mail geschickt zwecks forum! Naja viel Spass auf berg geh etz noch a bissl lernen

             MFG
                       OLB WAstl


----------



## Daniel-N (29. Februar 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Also Jungs morgen und übermorgen schön daumendrücken hab Abschlussprüfung! d scho werdn! Hab den rikman übrigens mal ne mail geschickt zwecks forum! Naja viel Spass auf berg geh etz noch a bissl lernen
> 
> MFG
> OLB WAstl



Wünsch dir viel Glück Wastl, das schaffste scho !

@jörg Sowas darf Studieren?


----------



## sabba (29. Februar 2004)

DERE

@ Wastl

Ja echt viel Glück bei der Abschlussprüfung, du schaffst des locker!   
Also hau rein

bis denn!

hamperdere

---
mal was andres, gibts jetz eigentlich bald nen HLB oder is des nur so n imaginäres wesen


----------



## OLB Carre (29. Februar 2004)

sers da wastl, wünsch dir auch viel glück bei deiner prüfung! ich meld mich demnächst mal bei dir! machs gut!


----------



## OLB Phil (1. März 2004)

@wastl

hab dir heut schon die daumen platt gedrückt und hol morgen noch den rest raus! hoff hilft was bzw hat geholfen    gibts dann wieder


----------



## sketcher (1. März 2004)

Hallo Fichtelgebirgler,

wie ihr ja sicher mitbekommen habt, hat man euch den Franken und Oberpfälzern zugeordnet.

Was machen wir mit diesem tread? Soll er nicht besser dorthin verschoben werden? Bitte sagt mal was dazu.

Auch wenn wir nicht gerade "in der gleichen Region" unterwegs waren  , seit ihr doch immer eine lustige Truppe und eine Bereicherung für dieses Lokalforum gewesen. Es tut mir leid, wenn ihr geht.

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß und 
 Wastl

sketcher


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2004)

@Sketcher: Na logisch woll´n wir auch dahin geschoben werden  

@OLB Emän: Die 1.86km in 2min 50sec minus 5sec des is fei a Schnitt von 40.58km/h. Des hört sich doch schoh mal ganz gut an. Was haben denn deine Auswertungen ergeben und sieht man was auf´m Vid.

Und habt´er schoh des neue Multiseiklprospekt angegugt. Da is a Bild von mir drinn   Also net eins wo ich drauf bin, sonder der OLB Wästl. 

G.


----------



## sabba (2. März 2004)

@ sketcher

Ja also in der Opf fühl i mih auch wohler!


@ all

mei frage mim hlb wurde imemr noch nicht beantwortet


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2004)

Juhu, wieder daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (3. März 2004)

Hmm also Abschlußprüfungen sind rum und naja wird scho klappen! Hab etz endlich zeit!


 @andi deien kettenführung ist da hinterleg ich dann im mc! wenns ok is!

                MFG
                        WAstl


----------



## OLB Andi (3. März 2004)

@ wastl
alles klar. aber sag denen bei mc auch was es kosten tut.


----------



## OLB Wastl (3. März 2004)

Sag ich denen aber dir hab ich schon gesagt 139 es mit versand hübsch schaut se aus!

              MFG
                     Wastl


----------



## ea3040 (4. März 2004)

hallo erstmal


meine kumpels und ich also die franken wollten mal fragen ob wir mal bei euch fichteln zum biken kommen können


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erstmal
> 
> 
> meine kumpels und ich also die franken wollten mal fragen ob wir mal bei euch fichteln zum biken kommen können


klar ... wir sind nen freies land   ohne wegzölle oder trailmaut
im moment liegt allerdings noch ne nichtzuvernachlässigende Menge schnee aufm ochsenkopf


----------



## ea3040 (4. März 2004)

schnee oh neee


ok das is aber nicht so toll. kann man da am abend runterheizen wenn der lift zu ist.???

licht hab ich.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Sketcher: Na logisch woll´n wir auch dahin geschoben werden
> 
> @OLB Emän: Die 1.86km in 2min 50sec minus 5sec des is fei a Schnitt von 40.58km/h. Des hört sich doch schoh mal ganz gut an. Was haben denn deine Auswertungen ergeben und sieht man was auf´m Vid.
> 
> ...


das video analysiere ich heut nacht  hatt die woche keine zeit ...
den wastl hab ich auch gesehen im prospekt

warst mal wieder im wald ... im moment sicher aufgeweicht der schnee? aber jetzt hats ja schon -5 grad ... da sollt das schon wieder gefrieren  

was ich noch ganz vergessen hab ... der carsten aus bischofsgrün will vielleicht LB werden ... wär nicht schlecht so nen aussenposten an strategisch bedeutender position   mitm materialvernichten ist er schon uns ebenbürtig ... am sonntag bremshebel ... sein glück das wir zuerst nach bgrün runter sind

@sabba ... 
HLB ... mein meinung ... schwierig ... der würd ja dann über allen anderen drohen und ich denk nicht das das im moment einem so gebührt ... höchstens andi vielleicht da er uns mitm lettentruck schon geprägt hat


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> schnee oh neee
> 
> 
> ok das is aber nicht so toll. kann man da am abend runterheizen wenn der lift zu ist.???
> ...


man kann auch am tag runterheizen ... nur auf snowboarder sollt man aufpassen ... 
weis aber nicht wie es zur zeit ausschaut ... war doch recht warm die letzten tage

es gibt aber daneben nen wanderweg der auch geil geht wenn er schön gefroren ist


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2004)

morgen 1700? ist der neue nun schon drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2004)

Man soviele Meldungen und ich hab gedacht es tut sich nichts. Hab irgenwie keine Mails bekommen und deswegen net reingschaut

Also Morgen logisch 1700. 

Und alle anderen auch logisch 

Und der Schnee is zur Zeit Kaggeweich und voll ungut zum drübefahrn  

Und Emän ich hab schon gedacht du bist irgendwie hin und so.  


Also bis heute
G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2004)

der böse snowboarder  

man achte auf das geräusch 

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/media/video/Timeline%201.mpg


----------



## Rootboy (5. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> der böse snowboarder
> 
> man achte auf das geräusch
> 
> http://www.lettenbrueder.com/media/video/Timeline%201.mpg




saucool


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2004)

Also für alle die ann Emän noch net kennen, weil wir ja jetzt auch bei den Weiterwegfrang´n und Weiterwegoberpfoalzern sind.

Also für den Fall das´mer mal zusammen fahrn. Folgendes ist zu beachten.

MERKE: Niemals direkt vorm Emän fahrn und absolut niemals dem Emän den Rücken zukehren  Däingscher!!!!


G.


----------



## sabba (6. März 2004)

@EMAN

voll des pornvideo!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2004)

Hei Leute,
super Wetter draußen. Minus 6 Grad und dichtes Schneetreiben. Also rauf aufs Rad und raus auf die Piste  

Da soll´n sogar die Kreuzschmerzen dabei vergehn.   Weil´se davon geschockt werden.

Und schaut mal mein neuer Helm für die noch gefährlicheren Sachen  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2004)

Mist, gibt doch nichts zu schaun


----------



## showman (6. März 2004)

eiert denn der da mit dem Schnouboard auf der Piste rum    Wie habt ihr denn das mit der eingeblendeten Geschwindigkeit gemacht?

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2004)

@Showmän: Des mit dem eingeblendeten Werten geht ganz einfach. Du mußt dir nur einen Eman besorgen, dann machts keine große Arbeit mehr  

Nachdem ich zum Schtreetl´n net recht lust hat, hab´n alle Andern a wengerl abgeluscht. Nur wegen der -6C° und dem Schneesturm  

Nur die wrirklich Harten (OLB Ändy und LB Ich) sind hoch auf´n Berg. Zwei mal Zuckerhut. War sogar ganz gut  Bis auf die in der Luft herumfliegenden Eiskristalle die immer in die Pupillen gepickst haben  

@ OLB Wästl: Haben uns danach auch noch nen Indoortrail gebaut in der Firma  

@ Eman: Der OLB Ändy hat gesagt er kauft sich jetzt einen Dämpfer von Salamander     (Inseidergäg)
Und gute Besserung.
Und leider hab ich´s grad net geschaft Bilder aus meinen Videos zu extrahieren um dich damit unter Druck zu setzen 


G.


----------



## showman (6. März 2004)

@ LB Jörg, ok ich nehm den Eman dann halt mal mit wenn ich euch mal überfall.   

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2004)

Hey Showman du bist ja älter als ich  und bist ja toll im Mopedgeschäft.
Und da steigst du noch freiwillig aufs Tretped  

Schwabach is ja garnet soweit vom Fichtelgebirge weg um mal nen guten Downhill....ähhh ne gute Freeridetour zu fahrn.
Aber wir tun fei dabei immer mind. 1 mal wo anhalten  

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (6. März 2004)

Jja der emän ja wie auch immer

@jörg: stefan und ich waren a weng in lochau in der halle biken! war rel warm T shirt wetter
Haben auch en bissl gefilmt und die neuen linsen ausprobiert schaut richtig gut aus haben auch nen paar neue tricks gemacht! Egal

 Geh etz dann mal eins trinken schöne grüssean alle

           CYA       OLB WAstl


----------



## showman (6. März 2004)

@ LB Jörg, jou i bin a alter Sack aber woschd. Mit dem Moped die Wanderwege am Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg,    na ja ich weiß ned. Da ists mit dem Tredped doch gemütlicher und anhalten tu ich auch oft damit da ja ka Schdreß aufkommt. Habs grad mal ne gute Stunde zu euch.

Gruß Showman

PS: Nen geilen Truck habt ihr.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. März 2004)

sers

@ wastl

ja weil dus ja mal empfohlen hast war ich auch mal in weiden fahrn mim bayerund so..war ganz lustig besonders die fette lätsch(oder wie man das schreibt) beim friedhof oder was das sein sollte..is am ende bloß leider nen schild muss man in treppen reinspringen und die 4m höhe an der anderen seite sind auch net zu verachten...war aber geil...
was habt ihr denn so schöne neue tricks gemacht? weil das is garnicht "egal"

cu 

Richie


----------



## OLB Carre (7. März 2004)

servus!
@wastl: mein integralhelm is gekommen, bin zufrieden! jetzt kanns richtig los gehen!  na dann no viel spass! stefan


----------



## OLB Wastl (8. März 2004)

@all: Mein neus baby is fertisch hab ja jetzt nen neuen hardtail rahmen der fast genauso aussieht wie der alte! Hmm Kettenführung is neu gell Andi! Und ich bin wieder zu hayes zurückgekehrt! Ich finds schön!

@chickenfeed

Naja nix besonderes onehand und x up abubacca in der bank! sonst nix!

      Was geht dann ma WE Street wie wirds wetter!

            MFG
                OLB WAstl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (8. März 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Mein neus baby is fertisch hab ja jetzt nen neuen hardtail rahmen der fast genauso aussieht wie der alte! Hmm Kettenführung is neu gell Andi! Und ich bin wieder zu hayes zurückgekehrt! Ich finds schön!
> 
> @chickenfeed
> 
> ...



alaso wastl ich hätte auch mal wieder lust mit dir zu fahrn!!!

Was ist denn mit deinem süßen,kleinen GOLDI-Flying-Circus passiert??


sabba


----------



## OLB Wastl (8. März 2004)

ja das goldenen hat das zeitliche gesegnet irgendwie! Naja Silber is ja auch schön!

Zwecks biken mal sehen was am WE geht muss mal gicken wies wetter is und ob ich skaten geh mal sehn!

               MFg
                       Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2004)

Sieht schoh ganz schön aus. Aber noch schöner wärs ohne der Cubebeschriftung an der Kettenstrebe. Und natürlich der etwas homoartigen BiCiAr Bezeichnung.   
Aber die Kettenführung macht sich echt gut. 
Und haste dein Goldenes behalten können?

Hab mir vorgestern wieder neue Protektoren ersteigert. Kann jetzt damit noch schneller den Weicheierrdownhill die Kösser runtergeigen ohne das mir was passiert   
Werds gleich morgen ausprobieren. Bei der Wetterlagen sind wahrscheinlich beste Schneebedingungen. Platt, hart, aber net vereist  
Mal schaun wie nah ich an ne 2.35 rankomm. Und wie nah an die 60  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht schoh ganz schön aus. Aber noch schöner wärs ohne der Cubebeschriftung an der Kettenstrebe. Und natürlich der etwas homoartigen BiCiAr Bezeichnung.
> Aber die Kettenführung macht sich echt gut.
> Und haste dein Goldenes behalten können?
> 
> ...


meinst die bedingungen sind so gut  ist doch relativ warm übern tag
aber ich müsst dringend trainieren

übernächstes WE ist bad wildbad geplant ... mit nem bike das zerlegt ist und mir wohl voll fremd


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie habt ihr denn das mit der eingeblendeten Geschwindigkeit gemacht?
> 
> Gruß Showman


die geschwindigkeitseinblendung war viel arbeit und ist immer noch ne voll wackelige prototypenangelegenheit


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2004)

Juhu Emän lebt,
warm   wo war´s warm. Warst du im Urlaub   Vielleicht im "Süden"  
Mmmh, vielleicht sollt ich mal schnell hochfahrn um zu schaun obs sichs lohnt.
Mmmh, genau.  

Muß weg. G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2004)

So, bin wieder zurrück.
Es herschen die gleichen Bedingungen auf der Strecke wie beim letzten mal  
Also im Prinzip gut  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2004)

Hast ewa wieder dein Beik zusammengestöpselt, also ich mein des Romikaunterstütze.
Mist dann hab ich keine Vorteile mehr  
Falls was wird morgen nimmste schoh mal den in der Kamera integrierten Geschwindigkeitsmesser mit, oder.
Würd dann schoh so gegen 11e hin tendieren, oder so.

Und wo is jetzt eigentlich Bad Widbad   Des liest man ja irgendwie ständig hier im F.

So muß jetzt dann in die Erbert.  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. März 2004)

ja schönes fahrrad wastl,..schöner wie vorher find ich
ja nächstes we halt dann naja wetter müsst ja jetzt langsam mal frühling werden aber solangs trocken is gehts ja wir fahrn ja "street"
bis denn 
cu
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (9. März 2004)

servas
@ wastl & chickenfeed:

ich wär am samstag in bayreuth, folglich würd ich vorschlagen mal dort fahren zu gehen, kann natürlich auch woanders zum biken hinfahren! na dann, ruf ma uns halt ende der woche mal zam oder machen hier drin was aus!

@ wastl:

nice bike!!!


----------



## OLB Andi (9. März 2004)

@ eman:
ich hab nix dagegen wenn der carsten LB werden will. wenn wir uns aber schon vermehren wollen könnten wir ja auch den anderen andi, ich mein den aus bayreuth mal fragen ob er auch LB werden will. der war immerhin scho mal mit auf ner echten dh-strecke. da warn ganz andere mit noch viiiiel mehr federweg noch net  .... gell jörg. wir könnten natürlich auch mal ne umfrage machen wer sonst noch LB oder auch OLB werden will.
zum thema hlb sag ich nix weiter. net das es so peinlich wird wie beim neuen bundespräsi. aber ich denk auch das es momentan keinen geben sollte.

@ wastl:
hast dei kohle bekommen? oder hats der sascha unterschlagen. danke für die bebilderde dienstageanleitung

@ all, die wo net LB sin, aber etz da mal was bei uns neigschribm ham:
eman hat recht, wir sind ein freies land. jeder der bock hat darf kommen. ich würd aber mal noch aweng warten bis der schnee weg is. auf jeden fall freun wir uns immer auf besuch. aber kein streß bitte. wir fahren aus spaß an der freud, und net weil wir irgendwas müssen tun. dafür is aber meistens recht lustig 
@ showman:
hey, vertscheggst du mopeds?? evtl auch quads?? ich brauch nämlich noch so was für mein truck. also ich hätt da an ein yamaha raptor gedacht.

also jetz reichts für heut
sers

OLB Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman:
> ich hab nix dagegen wenn der carsten LB werden will. wenn wir uns aber schon vermehren wollen könnten wir ja auch den anderen andi, ich mein den aus bayreuth mal fragen ob er auch LB werden will. der war immerhin scho mal mit auf ner echten dh-strecke. da warn ganz andere mit noch viiiiel mehr federweg noch net  .... gell jörg. wir könnten natürlich auch mal ne umfrage machen wer sonst noch LB oder auch OLB werden will.
> zum thema hlb sag ich nix weiter. net das es so peinlich wird wie beim neuen bundespräsi. aber ich denk auch das es momentan keinen geben sollte.
> 
> ...


der andere andi sollt doch schon mal aufgenommen werden oder? aber ich glaub seitdem wurd der nimmer gesehen 

hat sich jetzt in sachen marchandise schon was bewegt 

@jörg ... das cheetah wär noch immer nicht fertig ... aber jetzt kommt der lenker vom dhler übergangsweise drauf und ich erschiess meinen lieferanten glaub ich bald  

hast du das rohloffwerkzeug fürs ritzel? meins müsst mal gedreht werden ... 
hat irgendwer dieses sauteuere truvativ innenlagerwerkzeug ... hab nur nen eigenbau murks und bring das teil vom dhler nimmer raus :-(

bad wildbad liegt unterhalb von pforzheim neben stuttgart ...

aber morgen könn mer schon  hab heut das erste mal mein kreuz nimmer gespürt


----------



## OLB Wastl (9. März 2004)

@andi naja bis etz hat der sascha das geld noch unterschlagen aber des hol ich mir scho!

@all Jaja so a paaar lb kandidaten müssen mer mal versammeln und fahren gehn wenn mein fully fertig is ich glaub die speichen kommen sogar noch die woche!


         MFG
                       Wastl

Achja Bayreuth samstag is gut zum strassenradfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> der andere andi sollt doch schon mal aufgenommen werden oder? aber ich glaub seitdem wurd der nimmer gesehen
> 
> hat sich jetzt in sachen marchandise schon was bewegt
> 
> ...




Also  erstmal ja ich hab des Werkzeug und was brauchste denn für Truvativdingens?

Und dann is 11fe gut, Kösserparkplatz?

Und was   du spürst dein Kreuz nimmer  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal ja ich hab des Werkzeug und was brauchste denn für Truvativdingens?
> 
> Und dann is 11fe gut, Kösserparkplatz?
> 
> ...


ist zwar früh ... aber ok 

kannst dieser rohloffdings mitbringen?

dieser truvativdings hättest nur wennst so nen lager hättest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2004)

Ok.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman:
> ich hab nix dagegen wenn der carsten LB werden will. wenn wir uns aber schon vermehren wollen könnten wir ja auch den anderen andi, ich mein den aus bayreuth mal fragen ob er auch LB werden will. der war immerhin scho mal mit auf ner echten dh-strecke. da warn ganz andere mit noch viiiiel mehr federweg noch net  .... gell jörg. wir könnten natürlich auch mal ne umfrage machen wer sonst noch LB oder auch OLB werden will.
> zum thema hlb sag ich nix weiter. net das es so peinlich wird wie beim neuen bundespräsi. aber ich denk auch das es momentan keinen geben sollte.
> 
> ...




Also ich hab des kapiert mit der Dienstageanleitung. Aber war ja net anders zu erwarten  
Und der Jörg die alte Lusche, fett Federweg und sich net in die Tscheche traun. Voll uncool  
Und überhaupt und  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. März 2004)

hehe vielleicht werd ich  ja dann auch endlich lb und nich erst ab dezember 2005/siehe homepage...

droppen hab ich mal wieder lust
vr-bremse hab ich keine mehr  

cu on the straße
richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. März 2004)

yeeah heavy bikes sucks samstag is gut  ich bring dann die locals mit hehe
aber nicht dem sabba sagen der fährt sonst mit   
mfg
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> vr-bremse hab ich keine mehr
> 
> cu on the straße
> richie




      


G.


----------



## sabba (10. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> yeeah heavy bikes sucks samstag is gut  ich bring dann die locals mit hehe
> aber nicht dem sabba sagen der fährt sonst mit
> mfg
> Richie




sry,  aber bevor ich mit dir mitfahr, hock ich mich lieber in mein zimmer und schau in die luft....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2004)

Mmmmh...hab mir grade überlegt das des heut mit 3min 20sec doch ne ganz gute Leistung war, weil´mers 2mal gefahrn sind in einer Toleranz von +/-5 Hundertstel (=0.5sec) gefahren sind. Und des is ja schwerer wie jetzt einemal in 2min 50sec zu fahren  Oder??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2004)

Mmmmh...hab mir grade überlegt das des heut mit 3min 20sec doch ne ganz gute Leistung war, weil´mers 2mal gefahrn sind in einer Toleranz von +/-5 Hundertstel (=0.5sec). Und des is ja schwerer wie jetzt einemal in 2min 50sec zu fahren  Oder??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2004)

Mmmmh...hab mir grade überlegt das des heut mit 3min 20sec doch ne ganz gute Leistung war, weil´mers 2mal gefahrn sind in einer Toleranz von +/-5 Hundertstel (=0.5sec). Und des is ja schwerer wie jetzt einemal in 2min 50sec zu fahren  Oder??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2004)

Mmmmh...hab mir grade überlegt das des heut mit 3min 20sec doch ne ganz gute Leistung war, weil´mers 2mal gefahrn sind in einer Toleranz von +/-5 Hundertstel (=0.5sec). Und des is ja schwerer wie jetzt einemal in 2min 50sec zu fahren  Oder??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2004)

Mmmmh...hab mir grade überlegt das des heut mit 3min 20sec doch ne ganz gute Leistung war, weil´mers 2mal gefahrn sind in einer Toleranz von +/-5 Hundertstel (=0.5sec). Und des is ja schwerer wie jetzt einemal in 2min 50sec zu fahren  Oder??

G.


----------



## sabba (10. März 2004)

@ körner

ne lass mal stecken, ich hab scho genug schlechten umgang


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hehe vielleicht werd ich ja dann auch endlich lb und nich erst ab dezember 2005/siehe homepage...
> 
> droppen hab ich mal wieder lust
> vr-bremse hab ich keine mehr
> ...


du bist doch volles mitglied ... wo steht das eigentlich noch? aber verbeiss dich mal nicht beim sabba ...  

vr bremse hast abgemacht ... bist jetzt wohl auch schon auf dem tripp das das cool ist ... jeder vernünftige mensch weiss aber das man 80 % der bremsleistung vorn hat ... find das relativ fahrlässig ... ist auch so ganz nebenbei verboten  

ausser für rein DJ oder rein tricks find ich das wenig sinnvoll


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmh...hab mir grade überlegt das des heut mit 3min 20sec doch ne ganz gute Leistung war, weil´mers 2mal gefahrn sind in einer Toleranz von +/-5 Hundertstel (=0.5sec). Und des is ja schwerer wie jetzt einemal in 2min 50sec zu fahren  Oder??
> 
> G.


hättest nicht fünfmal schreiben brauchen  war doch geil heut ... so voll unberechenbar was passiert aber trotzdem einigermassen zu kontrollieren  

hab heut bemerkt das ich mit klickpedalen und rohloff doch erheblich mehr kraft auf die pedale bring  zu was braucht man die sch.. flatpedals  und man kommt nicht so schnell in versuchung den fuss runterzunehmen

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/media/video/sturz2.WMV (einblendung stimmt nicht ... kmh * 1.11 )


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2004)

Ich hab des net fünf mal geschrieben    

Und du hättest dich beim Sturz ruhig noch ein paar mal mit schnellen unkontrollierten Kopfbewegungen um deine eigene Längsachse drehen können. Hät dann mehr nach Verletzungsgefahr ausgeschaut  
Also fürs nächste mal merken  

Mir is auch wieder eingefalln wo des war wo du gemeint hast das ich fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten hatte. Nach der ersten Forststreetüberquerung bin ich glaub ich mal von beiden Päddels gleichzeitig irgendwie runter  


@Körner: Na, na, na na, na, mit nur einer Bremse fahrn is verboten. Hab ich erst vor kurzem gelesen. Jetzt zeig ich dich an.  
Und da sieht man mal wieder das es sogar sinnvolle Verbote gibt  


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. März 2004)

allgemein was ihc die ganze zeit mach is verboten
ans polizeiauto spucken auch!
außerdem is die leitung aufgeplatzt...

@ eman 
ich fahr rein tricks!
 und dirtjump mach ich n überhaupt net ..wo denn auch?

und wenns in wald geht im sommer dann mach ich se ja wieder dran..außerdem is des ne neue herausforderung man lernt halt einfach flüssiger zufahren etc.
achja manual is auch viel schwieriger wegen gleichgewicht
man wird es net glauben  aber wenn man das so gelernt hat wie ich mit beiden fingern an den bremsen und dann is vorne keine bremse mehr dann verliert man ziemlich schnell das gleich gewicht
think about it 
recognize 
big up yourself
booyakasha!  
- ali. G

mfg
RIchie


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. März 2004)

sabba schrieb:
			
		

> @ körner
> 
> ne lass mal stecken, ich hab scho genug schlechten umgang



ich doch auch!
generell hab ich ja eigentlich garnix gegen dich 
GENERELL!
GENEREL
GENERE
GENER
GENE
GEN
GE
G
.
..


----------



## sabba (12. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ich doch auch!
> generell hab ich ja eigentlich garnix gegen dich
> GENERELL!
> GENEREL
> ...



??


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> und wenns in wald geht im sommer dann mach ich se ja wieder dran..außerdem is des ne neue herausforderung man lernt halt einfach flüssiger zufahren etc.
> 
> 
> mfg
> RIchie



Wenn ich flüssiger fahrn will fahr ich einfach in nem Bachlauf entlang  

Ach ja ich bin jetzt wieder für nur 4.95 E´s voll bemaust.  

Und Emän, naja die CD so richtig geht se net. Und wie ich´se in den Puter gesteckt hab hat gleich mal mein Virenprogramm gestartet 
Und da drinn gehts garnet  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2004)

Aber dafür hab ich getscheckt wie man die Bilder rausextrahiert.  
So Emän, hast dich nommal gedrückt indem daste heute Schtreet fahrn tuen tust  
Aber jetzt kann ich dir mal zeigen von waste dich gedrückt hast, bzw. was du zeitlich für dich verschoben hast   

Ach ja, ich hoff ihr fahrt rechtzeitig los, weil des Wetter könnt zum Nachmittag hin tatsächlich schlechter werden  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2004)

wetter war gut  

was die streetfahrer da alles getrieben haben konnt ich aber nicht so ganz nachvollziehen ... aber nen paar gute treppen waren ja dabei ... mal ne schöne abwechslung ... bin aber trotzdem im wald zuhaus *g*
und zum todesstoss meiner z1 hats auch gereicht   

kauf dir mal nen neuen comp... dann geht das auch mal mitm video abspielen ... mit mpeg 2 sollt man eigentlich schon zurecht kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2004)

Siehst´as des kommt von der ins Flachespringerei  
Warum fährt auch man mit Leuten die sich nur eine Bremse leisten können   Und sie dann noch an des Rad schrauben wo man weniger Bremsleistung hat  
Mmmh....Städter halt, da kommt deine Logig als Waldmensch natürlich durcheinander  

Und warum kann ich dann des Videozeug anschaun des du ins Forum reintust. Ich kapier des net. Putermistdreck.   
Und wenn ichs in den DVDdings reinsteck dann gehts irgendwie zu langsam und es knackt immerzu  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst´as des kommt von der ins Flachespringerei
> Warum fährt auch man mit Leuten die sich nur eine Bremse leisten können  Und sie dann noch an des Rad schrauben wo man weniger Bremsleistung hat
> Mmmh....Städter halt, da kommt deine Logig als Waldmensch natürlich durcheinander
> 
> ...


ja nur eine bremse ist schon komisch ... scheint voll modern zu sein zu sagen das ist cool weil man kein geld hat sich eine zu leisten  
immerhin hat sich der wastl da noch nicht beeinflussen lassen ... 

das mitm video bekomm mer schon noch hin  ganz sicher *gg*

heut ist das wetter nicht grad schön ...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2004)

hmm nochwas ... körner hat genau das problem bekommen mit der führung das ich ihm vorhergesagt hab am freitag


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2004)

So schlecht is des Wetter gar net.
Weil du mußt dir jetzt nur noch ein paar ganz große Nadelbäume vorstellen und schon is´ses wie ein Kanadaurlaub.
Also wennste bei dir auch soviel Nebel hast.
Aber die Tendenz geht zu Sonne.
Und die Smilies funktionieren wieder net.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2004)

Mmmh..auch nochwas. Nur ne Rolle oben is halt Sch..  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2004)

die sache gestern wär fast ins auge gegangen ... und ich dacht es ist nur die dichtung  






man sollt halt nicht mit "waldsetup" auf beton springen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2004)

Naja Eman, is halt ne Z1   Irgendwann brechen die alle. Mein Beileid  
Drumm sind se ja etzert alle mind. 3kg schwer 
Und du hast nen Grund dir was anderes zu kaufen. Wobei wir wieder bei dem "runnig Gag" wären und ich dir vielleicht zu einer Salamander Gabel Modell "Lurchi und seine Freunde" raten würde  

G.  

P.S. : Ich habe diesen Beitrag nur geschrieben damit sich wieder viele Leute über mich entrüsten können weil ich den Bruch auf die Federgabelmarke geschoben habe und damit viele Beiträge geschrieben werden damit ich was zu lesen habe  

PP.SS.: Habe in dem Zusammenhang gerade bemerkt das ich dadurch das ich keine 5 gleichen Beiträge geschrieben habe, also letztens, das ich den 1500sten Beitrag geschrieben habe.
Haben wir denn nicht ausgemacht das der der den schreibt von den anderen einen 19.5 Zoll RMX-Rahmen bekommt mit´ner Dorado drinn, oder?


----------



## OLB Wastl (14. März 2004)

nene jörg ich dacht mit 888 aBER EGAL  19,5" is eh zu gross für dich!  

@eman hoppala ja aj di mz gabeln taugen nix Hmm! Meine hält!
Musst dir halt mal überlegen was du jetzt für ne gabel reinmachst

       MFG
                OLB WAstl


----------



## sabba (14. März 2004)

sakra eman, krasse aktion....
Und ich war net dabei, egal!

Naja, ich hab gleich gesagt, nimm dei Flaihing Sörkiss mit


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> nene jörg ich dacht mit 888 aBER EGAL  19,5" is eh zu gross für dich!
> 
> @eman hoppala ja aj di mz gabeln taugen nix Hmm! Meine hält!
> Musst dir halt mal überlegen was du jetzt für ne gabel reinmachst
> ...



Ich würd schoh notfalls auch die 888 nehmen. Aber die Standrohre sollten schoh net brechen.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> @eman hoppala ja aj di mz gabeln taugen nix Hmm! Meine hält!


hehe die gabel taugt echt nichts ... aber warum die grad da bei dem drop gebrochen ist ... ist mir nen rätsel ... der war gut gelandet ... durchschlag ist eh klar bei der höhe  

ich schmeiss jetzt alles hin ... langsam reichts ... alles putt


----------



## rider peter (14. März 2004)

hi e man fahr halt ohne gabel , den gehts auch net in 2 teile oder so    mußt den aber lernen auf nen hinterrad zu landen ! sonst bricht was bei dir weg       ps : mein computer wollt gestern auch nimmer mußt alles neu machen und wenst des lesen kanst paßt alles wieder     hof i jedenfalls


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> aber warum die grad da bei dem drop gebrochen ist ... ist mir nen rätsel ... der war gut gelandet ... durchschlag ist eh klar bei der höhe



Das hört sich nach nem Zitat des Jahres an. Durchschlag eh klar....aber gut gelandet   

Werd jetzt mal losdüsen und meine ganzen neuen Protktoren ausprobiern, hehe  
Also ausprobieren im Sinne von ob se scheuern beim fahrn und so. Hab mir dafür natürlich meinen höchsten und gefährlichsten  Hängdrop (nicht ins gabelmordende Flät) ausgesucht  

Und schaut mal was ich noch gefunden hab. Namentliche,farbliche und andere Ähnlichkeiten mit Bikeparts sind rein zufällig und ungewollt und können nicht gegen den Veröffentlicher verwendet werden  


G.


----------



## sabba (15. März 2004)

Romika ShockBoots, LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. März 2004)

hmmm shit singlespeeds funzt auch net wahhhh jetzt hab ich die führung genau auf den gang eingestellt hat 30min. gedauert jetzt funktionierts sogeil.heheh wenn die kette jetzt nochmal rausspringt dann fahr ihc 
bmx-flatland(sagt den waldmesnschen wahrscheinlich nichts hehe) und zwar ohne kette ohne bremsen und ohne sattel..
shut up an die!
cu
RIchie


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2004)

@LB Körni: Singlespeed ?? Heißt des bei dir das du jetzt mehr Speed fährst weilste nur noch eine (single) Bremse hast.  
Mmmh, als Waldmensch würd ich mal sagen das Flätländ so die Landregion oben an der Küste oder so Holland ist.
Und des heißt garnet Bmx sonder Rmx. Aber des is nichts für die Küste  

@LB Beder: Gib dem Eman net solch Tipps mit auf´m Hinterrad fahr   Is schlecht für mich  


Und meine Protektoren kann ich jetzt auch nimmer als neu verkaufen. Habse heut eingesprungen. Und muß sagen das des alles gut zusammenpaßt und die Pro Short trägt sich genauso angenehm wie die 661. Is nur ein wenig Luftiger.

Bin jetzt der einzige der den Grünberger Brückendrop 10x gefahren is ohne das das Rad dabei außernandergebrochen is  
Bei so´nem Switch merkt man halt jede Mark     
Leider kann ichs euch net zeigen weil ich putertechnisch noch auf Waldmeschebene rummdrück  

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (15. März 2004)

Also meine Helmcam is heut gekommen aber elider fehlen noch ein paar kabel die sollten ende der woche kommen! Mal sehen!
Was mich verwundert hat hmm ich ahtt heut nen paltten als ich fahren gehn wollt war aber gestern net fahren und der schlauch war auch net ganz leer ich wusst garnet das es so kleine löcher gibt!

Achja am 4 April is wieder Tag der offnen Tür die die letztes mal da waren wissen ja was geboten is MC stellt auch wieder aus!

         MFG
                    Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2004)

@chicken ... vor echtem bmx flatland mit viel können zieh ich voll den hut  auch wenn das in meinem augen nur noch wenig mit biken zu tun hat .. geht in die richtung akrobatik oder bodenturnen *fg*

@jörg ... durchschlag ist klar bei dem setup  aber ich musst ja springen wenn die das alle mit dem ht auch machen ... ich hab aber eher gedacht das mir mein umlenkhebel oder dämpfer zerfliegt 
deshalb bist du aufm richtigen weg mit steilen landungen *gg* nur kopfmässig ungleich schwieriger ... das cheetah werd ich wohl jetzt ne weile nicht zur verfügung haben als wirds auch nichts mit deinen drops


----------



## sabba (16. März 2004)

du hast doch noch n flying circus, btw. ein v10


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2004)

Man Eman, hätte nicht gedacht das du soweit gehst und nur damit du net mit mir zum Freeriden gehen brauchst deine Gobel zerstörst  
Was macht denn jetzt so dein V10. Hängt des einfach so rum und is faul  

Naja auf jedenfall war ich heut im Zeichen des Dörrts unterwegs. Also net fahrn, und so. 
Hab nen Dörrttäibl gebaut   Also keinen so Micky Maus Kinderhügel  
Schoh so einen wo man net drüberschaun kann. Selbst wenn Ändys Truck dahinterstehen würde, däht man ihn net sehn  
Also des Flät oben is genau 7m lang  
Hat schoh ein paar Lastwägen voll Erde dafür gebraucht. Hab auch gleich ne Treppe aus Granit hochgelegt und ein Geländer hingebaut damit man net runterfällt  
Die Landezohne is locker 10m lang. Also fast keine Gefahr zu weit zu springen.   
Die Anfahrt hab ich geteert (damit man mim Auto schön dorthinfahren kann)und geht Bergab  
Dauert aber noch ein paar Monde bis des schön  befahrbar is, weils jetzt noch zu weich is und so.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Man Eman, hätte nicht gedacht das du soweit gehst und nur damit du net mit mir zum Freeriden gehen brauchst deine Gobel zerstörst


  



> Was macht denn jetzt so dein V10. Hängt des einfach so rum und is faul


immer noch zerlegt ... bau es aber am freitag auf ... ne woche später gehts dann hoffentlich endlich nach wildbad damit ...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2004)

Mmmh...überleg, überleg...wenn du des am Freitag aufbaust, dann is´ses ja am Samstag dropfertig       

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh...überleg, überleg...wenn du des am Freitag aufbaust, dann is´ses ja am Samstag dropfertig
> 
> G.


hmm das bike würd ich schon gern ganz behalten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2004)

hmm wers noch nicht weis .... muss dieses jahr dh lizenzklasse fahren   in der hobbyklasse haben sie die trainingszeiten enorm zusammengestrichen ...

also ihr wisst wo ihr mich dann auf der liste findet ... der der die rote laterne in der hand hält


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2004)

Die Rote Laterne, is des net so´n Lokal auf der Reperbahn  

War grade mal Richtung Kösser und der Elchshore scheint komplett frei zu sein  
Der erste richtige Weg wieder ohne Schnee  

G.


----------



## Daniel-N (17. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm wers noch nicht weis .... muss dieses jahr dh lizenzklasse fahren   in der hobbyklasse haben sie die trainingszeiten enorm zusammengestrichen ...
> 
> also ihr wisst wo ihr mich dann auf der liste findet ... der der die rote laterne in der hand hält



Da kann sich der Herr Klausmann ja warm anziehen wenn du kommst .


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2004)

Daniel-N schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann sich der Herr Klausmann ja warm anziehen wenn du kommst .


weil er tot umfällt wenn ich meine unfähigkeit sieht?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> War grade mal Richtung Kösser und der Elchshore scheint komplett frei zu sein
> Der erste richtige Weg wieder ohne Schnee
> 
> G.


   sch.. nur das ich kein bike dafür hab im moment


----------



## OLB Phil (18. März 2004)

@e man

mach dich ma nich so schlecht!!!!
is ja nich zum aushalten das gejammer!
tust ja so als würdest du so wie meine oman fahren 6 die kann nich ma radfahren!

@all
hab endlich mal kovo für klamotten.
der für aufkleber müsste vielleicht bis we auch klappen, da ich heut noch mal ne mail von denen gekriegt mit nachfrage und das in arbeit is!

@all 2
hab heut giga retro-runde gemacht und bin mit meinem arrow HT mit mag21
mit fläddpeddals und nur mit jeans t-shirt und schuhen natürlich zum andi gebiket und wieder heme.
etz dud mir der bobs weh a bissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2004)

Genau Eman, jammer mal net so. Dem Klausmann fährst einfach in die Seite rein. Also......wenn er dich überhohlt  

Und Fill was is´sn ein kovo  

War grade auch ein wenig beiken. Und der Elchshore is von oben bis unten wie im Sommer   
Bin ein paar mal runter. Is richtig ungewohnt so auf normalen Boden zu fahren. Also Schnee hat mehr Grip  
Man braucht so´ne Minute in MEFZ. Aber schnell runterfahrn macht da net wirklich Spaß und is gefährlich 
Is auch ein Baum reingefalln den man alleine net wegmachen kann.   
Hab auch in dem ganz steilen nachdem ich von 5mal, 2mal die Kurve net erwischt hab ne Alternativlinie gefahrn.
Is besser, aber weitaus......mmh.....gefährlicher, wenn man seine Geschwindigkeit unterschätzt  
Nach dem 3ten Drop  hab ich auch ne schnellere Linie ohne dem 90 Grad Knick  
Wollt auch nen ganz neuen richtigen Todesweg runterlegen. Is aber wegen 10cm net gangen  

Jetzt muß ich Schluß machen weil Raumschiff Enterpreis angeht  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2004)

Und Emän hast dein V10 zusammen?
Kannst ja gleichmal heut um fünfe ne kleine Runde in den Laden fahren.  Zum drangewöhnen  

Usw.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und Emän hast dein V10 zusammen?
> Kannst ja gleichmal heut um fünfe ne kleine Runde in den Laden fahren.  Zum drangewöhnen
> 
> Usw.
> ...


ich bin kurz davor dieses sch... teil wegzuschmeissen ... das fährt mit mir und nicht umgekehrt wie es sein sollt  und die gabel ist mist


----------



## sabba (21. März 2004)

was die am v10?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin kurz davor dieses sch... teil wegzuschmeissen ... das fährt mit mir und nicht umgekehrt wie es sein sollt  und die gabel ist mist



War doch ganz schön gestern in Weiden  
Du mußt nur nach an deinem Einschlagwinkel, wenn du ins Flät dropst (ääh fährst), üben  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. März 2004)

also ich wäre froh wenn ich son fully hätte...

zum thema flatdrop/siehe bild/
jaja ich weiß ich wollt nich mehr soviel droppen bla bla 
außerdem kann ich jetzt onehanded-x-up to double barspin heheh


----------



## sabba (21. März 2004)

Körner, der Drop is ja übel


----------



## rider peter (21. März 2004)

hi war heut ne runde freeriden im steinwäldle      war besser wie gedacht , wege und trails sind recht trocken  und bis auf wenige ausnahmen ( katzentrögel     ) alle fahrbar     wens jetze wieder wärmer wird  kans den richtig losgehn      also bis den  vieleicht geht ja mittwoch was evt. im bahnhof ? cu peter                                                i will endlich schönes wetter  des i mein rocky wieder aus nem keller hollen kan


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. März 2004)

sabba schrieb:
			
		

> Körner, der Drop is ja übel



ich weiß zwar net wie du das jetzt gemeint hast 
aber danke
..und ich finde das ich ihn ganz gut gelandet habe


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> also ich wäre froh wenn ich son fully hätte...
> 
> zum thema flatdrop/siehe bild/
> jaja ich weiß ich wollt nich mehr soviel droppen bla bla
> außerdem kann ich jetzt onehanded-x-up to double barspin heheh




Ganz schön hoch für so ins Flache.  
Aber du landest ja am Hinterrad? Du hast doch die Federung vorne   
Mmmh, und wennst des in ne Linie einbaust dann mußt ganz schön anreißen um mit nem Bunnyhop hochzukommen  
Ach ja und ich kann auch was. Nämlich ne to-leg-x-uphill  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (22. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß zwar net wie du das jetzt gemeint hast
> aber danke
> ..und ich finde das ich ihn ganz gut gelandet habe




Ich find den Drop saugeil...
Da is mein MUT doch dann nur noch so .. groß

Doch, sehr


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2004)

@Wästl: Und haste dich im Steinbruch irgendwo runtergemacht ohne Radschaden usw.  

@Stefan: Der Wästl hat was von Grafenwöhr erzählt. Von Dörrtzeug und vor allem von Felsendrops  . 
War voll begeistert davon und so. Mal ne zweite Meinung einhohln   Und liegt da jetzt Schnee dort oder is´se frei.


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (25. März 2004)

@ Jörg: grafenwöhr is sehr spassig! felsendrops gibts genügend! einen natürlichen wallride ham ma entdeckt mit teeranfahrt, muss ma nur noch a bissl freimachen! also des dirtzeug kann ma net wirklich dirt nennen, is ein riesiger absprung (so 3 meter hoch) mit ner landung oben im flat! man kann aber ganz gut tricks üben! schnee liegt keiner mehr! da fahr ma einfach mal hin! es lohnt sich!   
servas!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2004)

Hin muß ))))))


----------



## sabba (25. März 2004)

hmm klingt gut


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2004)

bad wildbad wird schon wieder nichts  

@carre 13
unsere addi steht ja schon unter dir 

wennst auf die seiten wollen solltest bräucht ich bikebild und foto von dir


----------



## Daniel-N (25. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bad wildbad wird schon wieder nichts



Du weisst das ich gern fahren würde aber mein Fuss will irgendwie nicht. Ich musste schliesslich diesen Test machen.  Meld dich halt mal...


----------



## OLB Carre (25. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bad wildbad wird schon wieder nichts
> 
> @carre 13
> unsere addi steht ja schon unter dir
> ...



das wär super! ich such mal was passendes und schicks dir! danke schon mal!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> das wär super! ich such mal was passendes und schicks dir! danke schon mal!


unser fotomann jörg macht das schon wennst nichts findest 

ich hoff dann mal das von der stark erweiterten betonfraktion auch bilder kommen ...   




> Du weisst das ich gern fahren würde aber mein Fuss will irgendwie nicht. Ich musste schliesslich diesen Test machen.  Meld dich halt mal...


schon ok ... das war halt die letzte chance fürs monster namens v10  jetzt weis ich nicht was ich für nen schmarrn mach 

geh jetzt ins fitnessstudion die überschüssige wildbadenergie abbauen 

@jörg ... den wheelie lern ich schon noch dieses jahr ... bin schon weiter als ich dachte das ich kommen kann  das ht machts schon leichter .. also hol deins von der decke *fg*

wenn ich nicht bald wieder den freerider hab gewöhn ich mich noch an den fliegenden circus  

im wald wird eh nichts gehen denk dieses we


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (25. März 2004)

Sodele mein übergangsfully is etz mal fertisch und wird am We ein wenig eingeritten!
Kurbel und reifen sind etz neu und das vR Laufrad is auch endlich fertisch!

              MFg
                   OLB wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2004)

ich hoff dann mal das von der stark erweiterten betonfraktion auch bilder kommen ...   

geh jetzt ins fitnessstudion die überschüssige wildbadenergie abbauen 

@jörg ... den wheelie lern ich schon noch dieses jahr ... bin schon weiter als ich dachte das ich kommen kann  das ht machts schon leichter .. also hol deins von der decke *fg*

im wald wird eh nichts gehen denk dieses we[/QUOTE]


Betonfraktion   

Fitnessstudio    .......    

Wheelie......mmmh....mim Hardtail......mmmh......zählt net  

Und im wald geht echt nichts. Zumindest net bei uns.
Und ich glaub die Infolettenadresse geht net an alle von uns?!?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele mein übergangsfully is etz mal fertisch und wird am We ein wenig eingeritten!
> Kurbel und reifen sind etz neu und das vR Laufrad is auch endlich fertisch!
> 
> MFg
> OLB wastl



Du mußt schoh dazu schreiben das des Diaboluskurbel mit soner Steckachse (1000Euro) und Schwalbe Midniirgendwie (1250g.) sind. Des sieht doch sonst keiner 

Und was ist ein Übergangsfully  
Geht man damit wohl beim ersten hohen Drop in das Leben nach den Tod über  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> das wär super! ich such mal was passendes und schicks dir! danke schon mal!



Hast du am Woend Zeit. Grafenwöhr wartet. Hab mim Wästl schoh so halbert was ausgemacht.
Fallst du keine Zeit hast dann mußt du dir welche nehmen  
Geht ganz einfach. Alte Uhr nehmen, aufschrauben und welche raushohlen  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2004)

Daniel-N schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst das ich gern fahren würde aber mein Fuss will irgendwie nicht. Ich musste schliesslich diesen Test machen.  Meld dich halt mal...




    

Hat dein Fuß ein Eigenleben   
Ich glaub sowas nennt sich Alienfootsyndrom.(heißt echt so)

Was für einen Test und hat deine Tastatur keine ß oder bin ich meiner Zeit etwas zurrück  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele mein übergangsfully is etz mal fertisch und wird am We ein wenig eingeritten!
> Kurbel und reifen sind etz neu und das vR Laufrad is auch endlich fertisch!
> 
> MFg
> OLB wastl


schönes bike ... aber der rahmen passt nicht zum rest  

@jörg ... die info addi erreicht nur einen ausgesuchten teil von uns ... frag mich jetzt aber nicht welchen 

schöner sch... das es geschneit hat ... hab ja nur den dhler und dafür brauch ich dhs  

@carre 13 ... woher kommt eigentlich der nick?

was willst für nen namen ... Stefan glaub ich heisst  wenn der name nicht stimmt ... namen sind nicht meine stärke 
also LB Stefan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> schönes bike ... aber der rahmen passt nicht zum rest


----------



## OLB Carre (26. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du am Woend Zeit. Grafenwöhr wartet. Hab mim Wästl schoh so halbert was ausgemacht.
> Fallst du keine Zeit hast dann mußt du dir welche nehmen
> Geht ganz einfach. Alte Uhr nehmen, aufschrauben und welche raushohlen
> 
> ...



am sonntag hab ich zeit, dann muss ich halt am bockbierfest am samstag abend  bei meim nachbarn a weng weniger saufen! samstags schauts sehr schlecht aus! ich ruf einfach heut abend den wastl mal an! man sieht sich!

@ eman: all meine freunde nennen mich carre, ich hör auf stefan scho gar nimmer! frag mich aber nich wie der name  entstanden is! ich würd LB Carre vorschlagen!   

servas!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman: all meine freunde nennen mich carre, ich hör auf stefan scho gar nimmer! frag mich aber nich wie der name entstanden is! ich würd LB Carre vorschlagen!
> 
> servas!


dann erklär mir den nickname  hab da wohl ne bildungslücke ... auf jedenfall sagt mir das nichts nichts


----------



## OLB Carre (26. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> dann erklär mir den nickname  hab da wohl ne bildungslücke ... auf jedenfall sagt mir das nichts nichts



soweit ich weiß is "carre" der bayrische nickname für Karl, schreibt ma aber anders: Kare!  kann dir aber auch net sagen warum meine kumpels bei mir auf den namen gekommen sind!?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2004)

@LB Carre: Mal mim Wästl fonen. Dann verlegmer des halt auf Sonntag.

@EMän: Vielleicht hat er ja mit 13 sein erstes Auto bekommen.    

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (26. März 2004)

Ja so geht kalr hiernachmal nen pic von der kurbel diabolus heist se und si sehr hübsch wie ich finde!

@eman gehst du sonntag mit a bissl fahren? nix strasse wald!

       CYA
              OLB wAstl (der wieder fully fährt und verweichlicht)


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so geht kalr hiernachmal nen pic von der kurbel diabolus heist se und si sehr hübsch wie ich finde!
> 
> @eman gehst du sonntag mit a bissl fahren? nix strasse wald!
> 
> ...


mitm cheetah würd ich nicht lang überlegen ... aber mit diesem monster


----------



## OLB Wastl (27. März 2004)

@all war übrigens net nur aufm eman bezogen wer lust auf bissl rumcruisen im wald wird aber nix großartig besonderes ehr a bissl springen in grafenwöhr und umgebung am so soll halz mal mailen!

          mFG
               OLB wAstl


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mitm cheetah würd ich nicht lang überlegen ... aber mit diesem monster



Mein Cube hat zu wenig Federweg....und mein V10 ist ein Monster !!!!!??!!!!!!

Jetzt tu da net so rummjammern und nimm dir mal ein Beispiel am Tayler K. ).
(Der jetzt auch Rohloff fährt)
Wird am Son genau das richtige Einsatzgebiet fürs V10 Downhillmäßige sprünge 


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. März 2004)

hmm naja grafenwöhr is wär scho lustsig wenn des so gut is wie du sagst
ähh ich kenn da sogar zwei bis drei leute dort die auch dual und sowas halt fahrn..
wald nene hab kei vr 

cu 
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm naja grafenwöhr is wär scho lustsig wenn des so gut is wie du sagst
> ähh ich kenn da sogar zwei bis drei leute dort die auch dual und sowas halt fahrn..
> wald nene hab kei vr
> 
> ...



Ach genau, ich sollt dir ja noch ne Mail schicken.
Kann leider nur noch 2 abgeben. Naja, so 4.95 E´s VB.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2004)

geil schaut das monster ja schon aus  hab die aufkleber der gabel runter


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Cube hat zu wenig Federweg....und mein V10 ist ein Monster !!!!!??!!!!!!
> 
> Jetzt tu da net so rummjammern
> 
> G.


  

hast ja recht ... man sucht sich halt immer ausreden *gg*


----------



## sabba (27. März 2004)

@ EMAN

FAKKING SCHITT und ich dacht scho es gibt kei steigerung mehr von geilomatixx!#
Ne des is scho a sehr geiles Rad!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2004)

Ja Emän, des schaut schoh richtig so aus das es morgen ohne Aufkleber eingesprungen werden will 

Mußt natürlich beim ersten Sprung schoh aufpassen daste net zu arch anreißt. Weil wegen dem weniger Gewicht jetzt auf der Vorderachse  

Also bis morgen.
G.


----------



## Rootboy (27. März 2004)

grüsse aus Oberfranken... hab grad E-Man`s Fotoalbum angeschaut und find des zweite Foto mit der Säge ziemlich cool...ausserdem schaut der Hintergrund ganz smooth aus   habt ihr coole Shores??? Weil die Kleinkanadacrew hat mächtig interesse sich mit Gleichgesinnten zu treffen und zu rocken. Habt ihr Fotos von euren Shores...wenn ja schickt mal rüber, unsere findet ihr unter Kleinkanada.de.vu 

Gruss und immer schön rocken.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2004)

grafenwöhr überleg ich mir ... ihr wisst ja gar nicht wie ultraübel und ultraweit das von mitterteich aus zu fahren ist  mitm auto versteht sich


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> grafenwöhr überleg ich mir ... ihr wisst ja gar nicht wie ultraübel und ultraweit das von mitterteich aus zu fahren ist  mitm auto versteht sich



Tu net schoh wieder übertreiben. Des is maximal super- oder megaweit weg. Aber niemals ultraweit  
Des geht ewig schnell. Mußt nur auf die Autobahn rauf, Gas geben, wieder runter, da.
Siehst war garnet so schlimm  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> grüsse aus Oberfranken... hab grad E-Man`s Fotoalbum angeschaut und find des zweite Foto mit der Säge ziemlich cool...ausserdem schaut der Hintergrund ganz smooth aus   habt ihr coole Shores??? Weil die Kleinkanadacrew hat mächtig interesse sich mit Gleichgesinnten zu treffen und zu rocken. Habt ihr Fotos von euren Shores...wenn ja schickt mal rüber, unsere findet ihr unter Kleinkanada.de.vu
> 
> Gruss und immer schön rocken.



Unsere Schorrs liegen zur Zeit alle noch unter einer dichten Schneedecke  
Des wird bei uns erst in einem Monat aktuell. Aber dann kann man ja mal zusammen fahrn. Is ja net wirklich weit von euch entfernt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Tu net schoh wieder übertreiben. Des is maximal super- oder megaweit weg. Aber niemals ultraweit
> Des geht ewig schnell. Mußt nur auf die Autobahn rauf, Gas geben, wieder runter, da.
> Siehst war garnet so schlimm
> 
> G.


nimm die fotomaschine mit  brauchen nen bild des monats


----------



## OLB Wastl (28. März 2004)

hmm da sind wir wieder mehr am filmen und fotos machen weil helmcam + fisheye fahren auch mal mit!

       CYA
               OLB wastl


----------



## OLB Carre (28. März 2004)

dat find ich gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> nimm die fotomaschine mit  brauchen nen bild des monats



logisch.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. März 2004)

@ jörg
ok dann nehm ich die beiden ..nich so wie damals beim kettenblatt   

cu on friday
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2004)

neues pic of the month ist online ...

der rest kommt irgendwann 
werd dann mal wieder wheelie üben die woche  

@carre ... gib mir mal deine mailaddi für den [email protected]... verteiler ... kannst auch eine @lettenbrueder.com umleitung oder postfach haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (29. März 2004)

achja wennst mal dabei bist kannst auch mal des bild von mir da ändern beim team  is ja net zum aushalten....  
thx
pic..


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> achja wennst mal dabei bist kannst auch mal des bild von mir da ändern beim team is ja net zum aushalten....
> thx
> pic..


also das blöde pic mach ich nicht rauf ...

@waldfraktion 
bis zum WE sollt der schnee weg sein denk ich? also endlich mal wieder koeseine fahren


----------



## OLB Phil (30. März 2004)

@all

I´m back!!!
dummer spruch aber wahr! aber wo war ich denn ?
naja halt beim grössten Arbeitgeber deutschlands mit über 4mio angestellten...

Bin wieder back to the roots und hab nen Job ab 01.04.04 als augenoptiker in bayreuth!

@all 2 WE mal checken was geht! vielleicht kuck ich morgen mal ob kössa frei ist!

@all 2 2 miwo abend was trinken? lecker abschiedsbier


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2004)

Ät OLB Fill: Des is doch mal ne gute Nachricht.
Miwa des hört sich auch gut an. Müßmer aber heut noch ausmachen, weil ich ab morgen wieder erbern muß. Irgendwie Nachmittag, aber nur 3-4 Hauers.

Ät OLB Eman: Ab morgen wirds Wetter schlechter und im Wald gehts schoh aber net auf den Wegen die durch den Wald gehn   

Ät Alle: Es gibt wieder einen Grund mehr mich Held zu nennen (Held = unvernünfter Mensch mit gelegentlichen geistigen Aussetzern).
Mein neues GELBES RF-Triko und ich wir haben gerade die legendäre Bahndammsteiplattenabfahrt gemeistert  
Hab danach ein paar Glückshormone ausgeschüttet (halt gepin....) und muß jetzt den Wastl abpassen um Fotos zu machen. HeHe.
Mußt ich machen um einmal an einen Glücksmoment zu denken wenn ich mein GELBES RF-Triko sehe und zum anderen weil es die einfache Version vom Showdown des Fichtelpl.......... ist. 
Pohh, da is´mir vielleicht der Bobbers auf Grundeis gegangen  

Ät LB Körner: Werd Freitag net im Laden sein da ich werkeln muß. Werd aber dir die Scheibchen hinterlegen lassen. Falls ich den Wastl erwisch.


Ansonsten
G.


----------



## Dr.Q (30. März 2004)

hi 
war heut mal richtung ochsenkopf unterwegs und wollt mal berichten wie denn die trails beinand sind...
also bin vom fichtelberger bergwerk die breite straße rauf und die war komplett frei nur a weng naß bzw. matschig aber no prob    
bin dann den trail richtung fleckl runter und da lag schon noch teils mehr teils weniger schnee aber zeimlich locker so dass er ziemlich griffig ist...  

alles in allem ist es relativ gut befahrbar hoff aber treotzdem dass er bald weg is der blöde schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2004)

@ Dr.Q. :Bin des gestern von Fleckl aus zwangsweise auch mal zu Fuß hoch. Und hab deswegen genau erkannt das du uns nur durch die Matsche schicken willst  

@Sonst so: Nix wars mim Wästl und Fotos. Der hat wieder nur die wirklich wichtigen Sachen im Leben zu tun. (Frauengeschichten und so) 
Mußt deswegen die Bilda wieder linear exahpolieren  
Des gelbe unten is übrigens ne Arbeitsplattform von ner Küche   Um die Kompresion zu lindern  
Und der schwarze Stab oben ist kein Landefuß von einer Mars...äh..Erdsonde  

Und morgen so Bahnhof oder so  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ät OLB Eman: Ab morgen wirds Wetter schlechter und im Wald gehts schoh aber net auf den Wegen die durch den Wald gehn


hatt eh vergessen das ich mitm fliegenden würfelzirkus fahren hätte müssen  bei der hitze muss der schnee doch schnell wegtauen

@phil ... viel spass beim wieder arbeiten  

@all ... freitag sonst wer anwesend ... nicht das ich umsonst nach waldershof fahr


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2004)

Mir ist´s eigentlich egal ob der Schnee jetzt schnell oder langsam weggeht.
Hab mich nämlich entschlossen ein neues Rad zu kaufen  
Weil des weiße Switch hat´mer zu viele Kratzer gehabt  
Nur des dumme an der Sache is, damits net so teuer wird, das die wo ichs herkrieg erst mein altes haben wolln 
Na ja, drumm hab ich jetzt keins mehr  
Soll heißen mit mir wirds nichts mit Radfahrn des Wochenende 
Also Sonntag is ja Tag of the open Door beim Wastl. Ein    kann ich schoh drinken aber Radfahren is net so drinn 

Ja so is des halt....unferhofft tut selten gut.....oder so irgendwie.

Na dann bis heut Abend um 9ne im Bahnhof

G.
LB Jörg


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist´s eigentlich egal ob der Schnee jetzt schnell oder langsam weggeht.
> Hab mich nämlich entschlossen ein neues Rad zu kaufen
> Weil des weiße Switch hat´mer zu viele Kratzer gehabt
> Nur des dumme an der Sache is, damits net so teuer wird, das die wo ichs herkrieg erst mein altes haben wolln
> ...


mann jörg du spinnst ... gibt das bike jetzt bei dem geilen wetter her  

also hol das reaper raus


----------



## OLB Carre (31. März 2004)

ja jörg, das is aber schade, dass am we nix geht! was holst dir denn für ne neue klitsche? oder wieder a switch? na dann, ich geh etz erst a mal a runde fahren, des schöne wetter ausnutzen! servas, bis sonntag in waldershof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (31. März 2004)

@ jörg
die bilder schaun sehr wahnsinnig aus...
danke wegen den scheibchen
ähh soll ich das geld dann auch hinterlegen oder dir doch lieber am sonntag geben.kommst doch bestimmt auch zu open door oder?

@ phil
ich komm dich mal besuchen bin ja öfters mal in bayreuth
hehe


@ eman
und warum net?

mfg
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2004)

Na ja, ihr habt des scheinbar nicht so interpretiert wie ich eigentlich von mir geben wollt  
Nachdem ich mühevoll und zeitaufwendig meinem Switch eine Gebrauchsoptik zur Verschönerung gegeben habe würde ich´s doch nicht einfach so hergeben  
Ich habs halt durch die Blume sagen wollen des mir 3 Kratzer davon wenig gefallen  
Soll heißen bei 2en davon kann man auch sone 1 bis 2 Zehntelfolie durchschieben   Sprich es sind Durchgangskratzer 
Ich tu schoh mal ein Bütt´l rein.

@Körner: Brauchst des Geld net extra hinterlegen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> ja jörg, das is aber schade, dass am we nix geht! was holst dir denn für ne neue klitsche? oder wieder a switch? na dann, ich geh etz erst a mal a runde fahren, des schöne wetter ausnutzen! servas, bis sonntag in waldershof!




Ach so ja, logisch wieder ein Switch. Ich hoff des Neue. Also ich tu nur des Baujahr Switchen   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2004)

fahr mehr strasse dann passiert deinem rahmen auch nichts ...
bin gestern mit fliegenden Zirkus von Wüfel ne XC runde gefahren ... hehe 10 km vilsradweg oder wie der auch heisst ... schnurgerade ... ist auch mal geil  
der standortkommandat hat mich in irgendnem wald mindestens 20 mal gewarnt das ich erschossen werde


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2004)

> Der Lettenbruder ist im allgemeinen eher als faul und unkreativ zu betrachten.
> Was bringt diese Waldmenschen nur dazu sich auf ihre viel zu dreckigen Fahrrader zu setzen..welche jeden normalen deutschen Bürger in Angst und Schrecken versetzen würden.
> Die größte und frechste Ausgeburt dieser sogenannten "Mountainbiker" is die Betonfraktion, welche auf ihren viel zu kleinen Rädern schwul anmutendes Radballet vorführt, was nun wirklich alle Passanten besonders in der Fußgängerzone nervt ja wenn nicht sogar ankotzt


 

bist herzlich eingeladen auch mal für die seite was zu texten ...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> fahr mehr strasse dann passiert deinem rahmen auch nichts ...



Hab keinen Rahmen mehr


----------



## OLB Andi (1. April 2004)

sers, 
ich gehör jetz auch zu der ultrahardcore fraktion, die am saisonanfang scho ihr ganzes material kaputtgmacht hat. ich hab geglaubt das die hügi-fr nabe was gscheits is. teuer is se jedenfalls wie eine gescheite nabe. aber aushalten tut se nix. is aufgeplatzt. - naja, aber runtergefahren bin ich dann trotzdem noch. 


noch was!!
will etz eigendlich irgendwer die vier tage über ostern mit am gardasee???? oder hat keiner mehr ein einsatzfähiges bike?? also wenn der wetterbericht gut is würd ich donnerstag abend runterfahren. bikes hab ich ja genug, werd scho wieder was zusammenbauen bis dahin.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> ich gehör jetz auch zu der ultrahardcore fraktion, die am saisonanfang scho ihr ganzes material kaputtgmacht hat. ich hab geglaubt das die hügi-fr nabe was gscheits is. teuer is se jedenfalls wie eine gescheite nabe. aber aushalten tut se nix. is aufgeplatzt. - naja, aber runtergefahren bin ich dann trotzdem noch.


hmm da scheinen die aber das billigste alu eingekauft zu haben was es gibt .. unglaublich   noch nie gesehen sowas


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2004)

Mmmh Ändy: sowas hab ich auch noch net gesehen  
Hoffentlich passiert des net mal bei mir hinten. 
Haßte woll etwas Fett mit der 5ooo Gigabarpumpe versucht eiszuspritzen  
Aber was sind schoh 200 Mark.  
Hab auch Bilder vonn 5000 Märkern    

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (2. April 2004)

@ eman
kein problem!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh
> Hab auch Bilder vonn 5000 Märkern
> 
> G.


bei mir würdest keine garantie bekommen für ne zu weiche dämpferfeder ... genau das selbe prob wie bei andis rm 7 

aber rm ist zum glück nicht eman  

fahr jetzt mal koeseine um den stand der dinge da oben zu sehen ... mitm harten harten hardtail


----------



## OLB Andi (2. April 2004)

also wie ich die nabe rausgebaut hab hab ich gesehen, daß sie an noch zwei wieteren stellen gerissen is. ich glaub fast das des echt aweng a glump is. die nabe is fei netamal ein jahr alt. und ihr wisst ja, ich behandle mein material immer besonders schonend und plfeglich )


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> und ihr wisst ja, ich behandle mein material immer besonders schonend und plfeglich )




 genau    

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir würdest keine garantie bekommen für ne zu weiche dämpferfeder ... genau das selbe prob wie bei andis rm 7
> 
> aber rm ist zum glück nicht eman
> 
> fahr jetzt mal koeseine um den stand der dinge da oben zu sehen ... mitm harten harten hardtail




Da war´ne 900ter Feder drinn. Gibts die denn in noch härter  

Kösser, kannst ja noch ne Nachtfahrt machen oder mit um 20.30 Uhr hochlaufen. 
Und evtl. ein Spezi trinken  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2004)

Hei Fill...bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2004)

so hab meinen ersten federwegs steintrailschock hinter mir ...

man ist das hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttt  ...
dagegen ist mein tourenbike nen sofa ... ich glaub knapp 80 mm federweg vorn (wurden mir als 110 mm verkauft  ) sind dann doch ne idee zu wenig um dh zu fahren ... das flache steinige stück vom h-weg ist die reinste hölle ... püttnerfels die wurzeln >> nur fliegen ist schöner aber die laufräder tun mir da schon leid

aber war nicht schlecht ... die erste koeseinefahrt ohne schnee 2004  

die trails sind frei ... auch grösstenteils trocken ... pütnerfels ist fast wie im sommer ... auch bergauf ist machbar ... hab ich um die jahreszeit schon viel viel schlimmer erlebt


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2004)

für alle die nicht dabei waren ...  

optimalste Trailzustände heut ... klima opti besser gehts nicht  h-weg --- kaisertrail --- püttnersfels ... also fast alle dhs auf der koeseine 

das flying circus wird mich so nicht lang überstehen  geht geil damit ... zwar langsamer aber mit mehr feeling ... geil zu handeln 

ausreden das man ja nur nen hardtail hat lass ich jetzt nimmer gelten wenns um ne tour geht ...  

da mich der aussenposten mal wieder versetzt hat (*fG* @ daniel) bin ich ostern auf den hometrails im regen zu finden  falls es nicht wirklich nochmal schneit


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die nicht dabei waren ...
> 
> optimalste Trailzustände heut ... klima opti besser gehts nicht  h-weg --- kaisertrail --- püttnersfels ... also fast alle dhs auf der koeseine
> 
> ...




Genau.....und sowiso   


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2004)

Und nochwas,
bie uns hats vorhin schoh die ersten Tropfen gegeben  

und,
allen Unkenrufen zum trots hab ich vorhin meinen Bremshebel ausgewechselt 

und

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2004)

sch... wetter ... schnee aufm ochsenkopf ...
ist jetzt eigentlich wer so schlau und fährt an den gardasee wo es auch regnet  

@chickenfeed ... was hältst davon dich zu LB Körner zu machen ... fänd ich besser


----------



## OLB Andi (6. April 2004)

@ eman, jörg 

hey... ich fahr am gardasee *freu* soooo schlecht is der wetterbericht dort net. max 30% schauer am sonntag bei 16 grad. sonnst solls zumindest trocken sein. aber auf jeden fall is der regen dort unten wärmer als bei uns. 

hm... wastl fährt übrigens auch mit

was is mit euch??? tut´s euch halt zam und fahrts zusammen. hätt natürlich für uns den vorteil das wir shutteln könnten   weil wir zwei autos hätten. oder habt´s immer noch keine funktionfähigen räder??? 

wer weis was anfang mai is. also lieber gleich als nie!!!!

sollte aber noch irgendwer mitwollen müsst ich des bis spätestens morgen abend wissen!!! wegen zimmer. 

und jörg, wennst net mitfährst sag ich die halt dann wie´s am dalco war. *g*


also sers
andi


----------



## OLB Wastl (6. April 2004)

jaja Andi der wetterbericht wird von stunde zu tstunde schlechter irgendwie!

        HMm
             MFG
                    Wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. April 2004)

@ eman ; all
ja gut ich weiß zwar net warum ich beim team schon wieder ganz unten steh is aber auch egal
der text is auch mal wieder völlig blöder hirnrissiger scheiss weil ich wie ich finde (und auch sagen kann auf jeden fall) genauso gut street fahren kann wie andere im team(was auch viele bestätigen können) und nicht nur flatdroppe..... das mit der vr is auch quatsch weil sie erstens KAPUTTTTT gegangen ist und zweitens für meine Zwecke nicht so nötig ist.
mein scheiss bild is auch noch drin.. und wenn schon ein neues des wo ich geschickt hab oder garkeins...
folglich will ich meinen scheiss namen beim team behalten weil ich eh schon beschissen genug dargestellt werde 
Danke
mfg 
Richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. April 2004)

und...wieso steht bei disziplinen drops...der jörg droppt wohl net? und ich bin wohl auch noch nie freeride gefahren?
oder was?
es kotzt mich ganz einfach an was da immer geschrieben wird..
auch shcon der letzte text " mit jugendlichen leichtsinn wird gedroppt was das zeug hält" 
ich droppe kontrolliert und das soll auch erstmal ein paar nachmachen(is mir schon klar das ich nicht der einzige bin..aber is klar was ich meine)
ich bin voll  angekotzt
jeztt net persönlich nehmen aber des regt mich halt "a bissl" auf
übrigens hab ich mir den knöchel verstaucht bei nem tailwhip (  )
thx


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman, jörg
> 
> was is mit euch??? tut´s euch halt zam und fahrts zusammen. hätt natürlich für uns den vorteil das wir shutteln könnten   weil wir zwei autos hätten. oder habt´s immer noch keine funktionfähigen räder???
> 
> ...



Ich würd natürlich sofort und ohne zu überlegen mitfahren  
Aber ich hab ja kein Rad. Was natürlich der allereinzigste Grund ist nicht mitzufahren  
Ja,ja ich Armer. Muß jetzt daheimbleiben    
An welchem Tag fahrter denn?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2004)

@chickenfeed ...

hab nicht alles gelesen ... aber wollt dir nicht so auf die füsse treten ... sorry ...
sag was geändert werden soll und ichs machs ... das foto ist nicht drauf weils so einfach nicht passt ... ich hab echt nichts gegen  dich

@andi ...
gardasee ... sorry ... allein wird mir das zu teuer ... da fahr ich lieber wohin wo ich keine maut zahle


----------



## OLB Wastl (7. April 2004)

Hey Richie

Ruhig Blut der text unter meinem Bild is auch ironisch also kein Stress und mein bild is auch drei jahre alt und ich seh aus als ob ich drogen nehmen würde!

@all gardasee is flach weil wetter da auch net besser is!


      CYa

                        OLB wAstl


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2004)

ihr weicheier  

ich fahr nach bad wildbad am freitag falls wer bock haben sollte  was ich nicht glaube  
zur auswahl würd auch noch krupka stehen wo die berliner hinfahren ... ne ht strecke 

http://www.wetter.com/home/structure/control.php?sessionID=&Lang=DE&ms=1&ss=1&sss=2&search=bad+wildbad


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> zur auswahl würd auch noch krupka stehen wo die berliner hinfahren ... ne ht strecke



Hei Emän. Soll des ein Wink sein     


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2004)

nein eigentlich nicht ... soll schön zu fahren gehen dort ... aber hehe wie ichs vorrausgesagt habe schneits dort hat man mir grad per sms mitgeteilt ... die preussen glauben halt net das es im april noch schneien kann


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2004)

Des hoaßt net Preussen sondern Preissnschädl.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2004)

so bin freitag samstag in bad wildbad ... auf der koeseine sind üble bedingungen so nebenbei gesagt


----------



## Daniel-N (10. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> so bin freitag samstag in bad wildbad ... auf der koeseine sind üble bedingungen so nebenbei gesagt



Hüstel, ich habe mich aber korrigiert und dir geschrieben dass bester Sonnenschein und eine Strecke in top Zustand vorgefunden wurde. Im übrigen haben wir uns mit tschechischem Bier und der Leipziger Crew bestens amüsiert. Krupka rockt gewaltig.. waren drei super Tage  Der Eman meinte ja Petrus besser zu kennen als wir . Als ht Strecke tät ich das übrigends gar nicht bezeichnen... ganz und gar nicht..


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2004)

Und wie wars in BW. In Tn lag ja noch Schnee hab ich grade gelesen.
Und noch mal was zu Ht. Es gibt keine Ht-Strecken.
Außer Skateparks und so Zeug.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2004)

wildbad war kein schnee  ist ganz nett die strecke wenn auch ultrahart für mich sofort nachm winter ... bin gleich bei der 2. abfahrt aufn oberschenkel geflogen und hatt bzw hab ne gewaltige Muskelprellung ... aber war trotzdem die reise wert  

also jörg besorg dir federweg und auf nach krupka 

werd heut wohl kornberg fahren ... webcam von dort sieht gut aus...
war mal wieder wer auf der koesseine?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2004)

wildbad ist kindergarten im vergleich zum h-weg   mein schönes schaltwerk


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2004)

Ja ja, die Zerstörrrrrrwelle reißt nicht ab  
Aber Schaltwerke sind ja 3.14nats. Ein Xt kostet ja nur 39.90 E`s.
Dumm is es halt wenn man Smarn, ääh Sram fährt   
Habt ihr eigentlich gewußt das abgefahrene (und natürlich auch verbogene) Schaltwerke ein Zeichen für fehlende Fahrtechnik sind    
Seht ihr, wieder was dazugelernt.
Ach ja, und stellt euch mal am 25sten auf ne Kösseinefahrt ein. (wenns Wetter paßt)
Und des mit meinen Rahmen dauert wohl ein wenig länger als gedacht   Weil die Woche jetzt is weitergehendstechnisch voll fürn Ar...  
Bei Beikäktschn is nämlich gerade Urlaub   
Werd wohl den FPSh mit meinem Reaper fahrn müssen  
Der 5 Sternedownhill is übrigens voll trocken. War da nämlich heut in der Nähe mit Besen unterwegs  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und stellt euch mal am 25sten auf ne Kösseinefahrt ein. (wenns Wetter paßt)


warum so langfristige planung ??

habt ihr wenigstens nen paar pics gemacht wenn ihr schon die ganze woche streeten wart

hab am hweg nen paar steine bewegt in der eckigen kurve unten ... und die dh line ausgetüftelt ... nimmer so eckig da runter ... ab durch die mitte  aber alles theorie ... war zu fuss dort


----------



## OLB Carre (15. April 2004)

leut, bin wieder fullyfahrer, hab mein votec wieder fit gemacht! was heißt, ich hab den ganzen müll, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, dran geschraubt! des is ja, nachnem jahr hardtail, a unterschied wie tag und nacht! nur die votecgabel hab ich aktiver in erinnerung, da hat ja meine manitou black mehr geschluckt! na auf jeden fall, die droptour kann kommen! I am ready! gute nacht!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> warum so langfristige planung ??
> 
> habt ihr wenigstens nen paar pics gemacht wenn ihr schon die ganze woche streeten wart



Zu 1 Sicherheitshalba.

Zu 2 Ja. Aber wir warn net Strieten sondern Skäitparken.

Hab mein Reaper heut wegen des anhaltend schönen Wetters auf Waldtrailmodus umgebaut und 450Gramm mehr Stollen draufgebastelt.  
Und natürlich ne fahrtaugliche Sattelstütze dazugemakelt.  
Mein Kreuz wird auch langsam wieder.   
Werds morgen wohl mal ausprobieren am OSh   Rad und Kreuz  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> leut, bin wieder fullyfahrer, hab mein votec wieder fit gemacht! was heißt, ich hab den ganzen müll, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, dran geschraubt! des is ja, nachnem jahr hardtail, a unterschied wie tag und nacht! nur die votecgabel hab ich aktiver in erinnerung, da hat ja meine manitou black mehr geschluckt! na auf jeden fall, die droptour kann kommen! I am ready! gute nacht!



Droptour??? Hab kein Fully.......aber bis auf ein, zwei Sachen wärs auch HT tauglich  

Ach und die Fotos kommen schon noch. Keine Panik. Werds noch bis irgendwann hinbringen, glaub ich.

Und Votecgobeln warn schon immer Dj-niewoh  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> leut, bin wieder fullyfahrer, hab mein votec wieder fit gemacht! was heißt, ich hab den ganzen müll, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, dran geschraubt! des is ja, nachnem jahr hardtail, a unterschied wie tag und nacht! nur die votecgabel hab ich aktiver in erinnerung, da hat ja meine manitou black mehr geschluckt! na auf jeden fall, die droptour kann kommen! I am ready! gute nacht!


na dann trau dich mal mit auf ne freeridetour über die koesseine ... so langsam wie jetzt mitm ht werd ich so schnell nimmer sein


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2004)

Hei Jungs und Mädels  
Na Emän, jetzt wo wir wieder HT fahrn fangen die Anderen an mit´ner Heckfederung rumzuluschen  
War heut am OK und bin mal den OSh mim HT gefahrn. Geht genauso  
Hab auch dreimal den ersten Teil, also bis dahin wos dann richtig losgeht, den FPSh eingefahren. Wenn man erstmal den Weg kennt geht er absolut megageil  
Man wird dann nur übermütig und könnt fast runterfalln bei zu schneller Fahrt  
Bei der Flecklabfahrt hat ich dann eine Schrecksekunde, nachdem ich meinen Schlauch austauschen mußte, weil er wegen eines nichts Schlitze bekommen hatte. 
Die Schrecksekunde war des als ich endeckte das ich keine Pumpe dabei hatte   
Und dann sind da schnell sehr viele Schreckminuten draus geworden    , weil ich nur noch in Gedanken die ganzen Steine springen konnte   
Und schaut mal wie schön mein Rad jetzt aussieht   
Also bis morgen im Laden.

G.


----------



## rider peter (15. April 2004)

Habt ihr eigentlich gewußt das abgefahrene (und natürlich auch verbogene) Schaltwerke ein Zeichen für fehlende Fahrtechnik sind ??????????????????????jürg jetze weiß i warum du kein shimano oder sram verbaust  !  bin morgen net im laden , weil i arbeiten muß . könt mir aber bescheid geben wen was geht . cu peter


----------



## rider peter (15. April 2004)

noch was , shimano hält net bloß mehr aus    man kan es auch wieder zurückbiegen , klopfen oder sonst wie bearbeiten     etze muß es bloß noch schalten beim fahrn       schaut aber ganz gut aus ! kan die 40,-eu also


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2004)

rider peter schrieb:
			
		

> noch was , shimano hält net bloß mehr aus    man kan es auch wieder zurückbiegen , klopfen oder sonst wie bearbeiten     etze muß es bloß noch schalten beim fahrn       schaut aber ganz gut aus ! kan die 40,-eu also



Du willst damit ja nur sagen das du wieder nur halbe Sachen gemacht hast  
Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an dem Emän.  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (17. April 2004)

des wochenende komm ich leider nicht in eure schöne gegend! hab leider zu lernen, muss dummerweise am donnerstag nochmal ne klausur schreiben! mist! na egal, ich fahr mich diese woche noch auf mein votec ein und dann sehn ma mal weiter! gell eman, unterschätz mich nicht!  bin nächstes we bereit für koesseine! mahlzeit!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> des wochenende komm ich leider nicht in eure schöne gegend! hab leider zu lernen, muss dummerweise am donnerstag nochmal ne klausur schreiben! mist! na egal, ich fahr mich diese woche noch auf mein votec ein und dann sehn ma mal weiter! gell eman, unterschätz mich nicht!  bin nächstes we bereit für koesseine! mahlzeit!



Dann stell dich mal auf den Sonntag an dem Wochenende ein.
Da gibts auf der Kösseine Freibier und Freiessen    
Haben heut (OLB Wästl, LB Jörg) einen Teerstreettäibl eingeformt und eingefahren.   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> gell eman, unterschätz mich nicht!  bin nächstes we bereit für koesseine! mahlzeit!


keine angst ... werd ich nicht ... wennst dh fahren würdest wärst eh schnell schneller als ich  aber auf so ner voteckrücke kann man da nur runtereiern


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2004)

@alle nicht an den gardasee fahrer ... rafft euch mal auf und fahrt am 2.mai mit zum geisskopf  

@jörg ... das geht auch mit nem ht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @alle nicht an den gardasee fahrer ... rafft euch mal auf und fahrt am 2.mai mit zum geisskopf
> 
> @jörg ... das geht auch mit nem ht



Warum erst am 2. Mai  

G.  

PS: Bin voll kaputt heut.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Warum erst am 2. Mai
> 
> G.
> 
> PS: Bin voll kaputt heut.


weil evtl der daniel also der aussenposten in Bozi dar ist und ich den dort besuchen will am 1. Mai

hätt auch noch krupka ne woche früher anzubieten wobei nicht sicher ist ob der lift läuft ... hehe 170 km schönste CZ landstrasse 

bin nicht kapputt ... und werd jetzt dann nen ründchen fahren ... nur alle interessanten dinger die mir einfallen sind schöner mit nem fully


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> weil evtl der daniel also der aussenposten in Bozi dar ist und ich den dort besuchen will am 1. Mai
> 
> hätt auch noch krupka ne woche früher anzubieten wobei nicht sicher ist ob der lift läuft ... hehe 170 km schönste CZ landstrasse
> 
> bin nicht kapputt ... und werd jetzt dann nen ründchen fahren ... nur alle interessanten dinger die mir einfallen sind schöner mit nem fully



Man du hast immer die besten Ausreden  
Und des is´mir schoh klar das du net kaputt (mit 2 p????) bist. Du hast dich ja auch net so angestrengt wie ich   
Und hattest ja auch weniger.....äääh.........weißt schoh Reifendruck  
Und zu schönen Wegen mit´n HT. Steinwald Turm Naturlehrpfad Vogelrock evtl AV Weg 

Außerdem bin dazugekommen alle Bilda wenigstens mal zu drehen.
Die tu ich euch aber brennen.
Hier mal ne kleine Auswahl der letzten Tage im Pottporeestiel oder wie des auch immer heißt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2004)

Und nommal welche


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2004)

war im steinwald ... oh je ... die wege gehen in die knochen ... ist doch ziemlich holprig teilweise ... schöne pics


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2004)

Mist, grade hat einer mein gelb schwarzes Etsch überboten :-(
Dabei hab ich noch bei 0 Minuten ein Gebot abgeben können.
Bin aber nur bis 1118 E´s gegangen. Aber des Rad hät so gut in mein Wohnzimmer gepaßt :-(
Und der andere Typ hats doch tatsächlich für 1128 E´s bekommen. Des Ding war nagelneu :-(
Normalerweis wär ich schoh weiter gegangen. Aber ich weiß noch net wie mein Telefonanruf morgen ausgeht und 2 Räder auf einmal kaufen is´mer dann doch zu heftig)

G. 

PS: Und immer an nächsten Sonntag denken.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Und immer an nächsten Sonntag denken.


 ja sammel die kräfte für h-weg ganz kaisertrail püttnersfels und elchshore


----------



## rider peter (18. April 2004)

hi war heut in dene fichtelmountains unterwegs . is super zur zeit , weil net so viele unterwegs sind     war auch fast alles schnee frei oben . jörg : des schaltwerk geht ! mach doch keine halben sachen     so jetze schaun ma mal wie des nächste woche wird      jörg was willst eigentlich haben ? hast doch scho alles , abgesehn von einen freerider    also bis den cu peter


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja sammel die kräfte für h-weg ganz kaisertrail püttnersfels und elchshore



An sowas hab ich auch so gedacht. FAST zumindest  
Mal Bilda von der Baumstammüberfahrt und so  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2004)

rider peter schrieb:
			
		

> so jetze schaun ma mal wie des nächste woche wird      jörg was willst eigentlich haben ? hast doch scho alles , abgesehn von einen freerider    also bis den cu peter



Mmmmh......ein RMX......oder des Intense V8.


G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (19. April 2004)

Hmm schöne fotos jörg! Ich hab dich ja sogar mal richtig erwischt  ! Naja sonntag werd ich ahlt mal fully wieder bewegen wenn der jörg schon zur tunde lädt!! 
@jörg müssen mal beim globedrodder bestellen!

           WAstl


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2004)

Hei Wastl,
hast schoh gehört. Des Kind des´mer am Bahnhof in seinem eigenem bereits anverdauten Essen liegen gelassen haben war 13 und hatte 1.8 Promille  
Ja ja der Alko.

Und wieso Fully. Ich nehm mein Ht. Aber die ham schoh wieder kein schönes Wetter gemeldet am WE  
Da des mein G-Day is darf ich bestimmt den Weg bestimmen  
Und alle Fullyluschen müssen mir hinterherfahren   
Und vor allem die gleiche Linie und und und und.......    

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (19. April 2004)

Hmm wenn das doofe kind 1,8 hatte wieviel hatt das dann vorher gehabt mhm mit 13 jaja

Ich fahr dir ja éh net hinterher sonst müssen an meinem geburtstag alle auf hinterrad hüpfen!

         Wastl


----------



## sabba (19. April 2004)

ja schöne fotos, die einen sin ja glei unterhalb vo meim wohnsitz am denkmal!

wegen sonntag, muss mal kucken, feier am samstag meinen geburtstag, checken wie ich da drauf bin


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso Fully. Ich nehm mein Ht. Aber die ham schoh wieder kein schönes Wetter gemeldet am WE
> Da des mein G-Day is darf ich bestimmt den Weg bestimmen
> Und alle Fullyluschen müssen mir hinterherfahren
> Und vor allem die gleiche Linie und und und und.......
> ...


wetter egal ... wegwahl hast nicht weil eh alles auf der koeseine gefahren wird ... egal ob es den Bday ist oder net 

gehör mich leider ungewohnterweise zur hardtailfraktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (20. April 2004)

so ich fahr jetzt nach erbendorf in den skatepark dort 
wird bestimmt lustig 
vielleicht klappen da ja auch endlich die footplants gscheid net immer so halb...die ham ja dort auch net so große rampen wie ich  

cu 
R.I.C.H.I.E
Rich Idiot Corrupt Hell Integration Eskalation


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2004)

Hei Jungs,
war gestern mal am Ochsenkopf. Kann sich ja jeder denken das gerade best mögliche Bedingungen sind.
Aber meine vorgewählte Geschwindigkeit paßt nimmer zum Rad  
Man hat da plötzlich keine bis dahin nicht ausgenutzten Reserven mehr  
Will wieder Fully  
Hab auf jeden Fall auf den Weg gebracht das ich mal des neue will.

Ät OLB Ändy: Mmmh, die langen Nieten kommen schoh gefährlich (s. Bild). Aber irgendwie fliegen die beim knapp an was vorbeifahren alle davon. Sind nach einem Ochsenkopftag nur 2 übrigeblieben!! Mußtmer mal ein paar von den kurzen mitbringen.

Ät OLB Wästl: Hab gestern noch mein neue Gobl reingebastelt. Paßt optisch perfekt zum Beik 

G.


----------



## Rootboy (21. April 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Jungs,
> war gestern mal am Ochsenkopf. Kann sich ja jeder denken das gerade best mögliche Bedingungen sind.
> Aber meine vorgewählte Geschwindigkeit paßt nimmer zum Rad
> Man hat da plötzlich keine bis dahin nicht ausgenutzten Reserven mehr
> ...


solche Schienbeinschoner will ich auch....da beisst dir kein Köter mehr in die Waden


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> solche Schienbeinschoner will ich auch....da beisst dir kein Köter mehr in die Waden



Hab´s eigentlich eher zur Abschreckung von Wanderern gedacht  
Aber müßt bei Hunden natürlich auch funktionieren  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2004)

Hei Wästl, schau mal. Paßt´se net gut.
Wenn´s jetzt noch ein Fully wär würd ich gar kein andres Rad mehr wolln  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (23. April 2004)

na leute, wann steigt den am sonntag die große ausfahrt? bin nämlich auch dabei!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> na leute, wann steigt den am sonntag die große ausfahrt? bin nämlich auch dabei!



Toll  Des wermer heut noch ausmachen. Du bekommst dann schoh bescheid  
Äääähm......es ist HT Pflicht   ( war nicht ernst  )

War vorhin an meinem Riesentable. Hab gedacht nach ein paar mal probieren geht des  
Also die von der MB Rider erzähln in ihrer wie spring ich einen so Hügel Serie ja voll nur mist. Die sagen immer man muß nur "geschmeidig" sein  
Obwohl ich selbst beim 50ten Versuch immer noch wegen Todesgefahr mein ganzes Leben vor mir ablaufen hab sehen. Hab ich mir immer gesagt, egal des Leben war schön, aber ich muß mich jetzt ganz unkontrolliert aber geschmeidig auf den Aufschlag vorbereiten  
Wie zum Teufel soll ich,wenn ich im 11ten Gang (Rohloffgang) anschühr,so einen Hügel geschmeidig hochfahren wenn ich da mit 3000 G reingepreßt werd  
Mußte dann vorzeitig abbrechen weil dann welche vom Straßenbauamt oder sowas gekommen sind und ganz merkwürdig und auch nicht freundlich schauten  

Außerdem muß ich wohl noch ein wenig auf mein Switch warten, wenn ich den Pro Rahmen will  

Als an alle bis dann im Laden.

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (27. April 2004)

Hmm damit wir nicht verschwinden schreib ich halt mal was!
Alos meine schriftliche Abschlussprüfung hab ich bestanden deswegen war ich heut mim jörg a bissl forststreetgappen spger auf video! Mim HT!!!!!  

  Sonntag war cool Stefan gehts ja gottseidank schon wieder besser!

          MFg
                   Wastl


----------



## sabba (28. April 2004)

>Glückwunsch wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2004)

schreib auch mal wieder was  bin heut schon aus amberg geflohen  

morgen wer zur üblichen Zeit anwesend ?? ... jörg denk an die bildercd 
andi und peter fahren an den grossen gardasee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2004)

Ähhm, werd heut wohl net anwesend sein. 
Mmmh, ja die Bilda-cd. Werd se mal in meinen Camelrücken rein tun.
Vielleicht fahren wir uns ja irgendwo über den Weg  
Werd heut mal ohne Prot. nur Ccmäßg mein MBR mit dem Rad abholen und heimwerds Über nen 939er Hügel fahrn.
So zum entspannen  

G


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2004)

hmm die cd hätt ich fürs bild des monats gebraucht ... na gut ... dann fahr ich heut mal koesseine ohne waldershofabstecher

hättest gesagt wannst den 939 m hügel streifst hätten wir uns sicher net verfehlt  was ist MBR? Mountainbike rider?

bin samstag bozi dar und sonntag geisskopf ... falls sich wer von den hometrails wegtraut ist er gern eingeladen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2004)

Glaub des wär zeitlich in die Hose gegangen wenn mehr uns hätten treffen wolln. 
Mir is nämlich auf dem Weg nach Mak am Wendener Stein meine Sattelstütze um die Ohren geflogen   
Da merkt man erst wie wichtig der Sattel beim Bergabfahren ist.
Mußt dann von einem Baumarkt in den Anderen bis ich mal ne passende M8ter Schraube gefunden hab   
War dann so um ca 16.30 auf der Kösser.
Hab mir mal die Stelle bei der ersten Einfahrt angeschaut. Die haben da 2 Löcher gebuddelt   Mitten am Weg und den Aushub auch noch direkt hinters Loch geschaufelt  

 Mag wieder Fully   

Viel Spaß in den Bikeparks. Wär schoh runtergekommen am 2ten, aber weißt ja  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2004)

also komm ... fahr am 2.mai mit ... ich gabel dich sogar in neusorg auf und fahr nur ht da unten wennst willst  hab aufs v10 da unten eh keinen bock  

hmm 16:30 kösser ... hmm ich war auch ca um die zeit oben ... war zweimal oben ... hehe ich hab die spuren gesehen ...
alexbad? ... dann wieder am elchshore?

bin kaiserfelsen auch gefahren ... man sieht man da mittlerweile schon deutliche spuren ... sieht schon fast aus wie ne rennstrecke


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2004)

Zum Glück sind wir net zusammengekracht   
War nämlich bergab ziemlich unkontolliert unterwegs da ich oben net recht Pause gemacht hab.
Müßmer uns schoh irgendwie knapp verfehlt haben.

Muß ja Pfingsten schoh mim Ht an den Geißkopf. Und einmal im Jahr mit Ht reicht 

War glaub ich vor dir oben. Da ich beim oberen Steinetreppenstück, also da wo man dann unten wieder rauskommt keine Bremsspuren gesehen hab.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Muß ja Pfingsten schoh mim Ht an den Geißkopf. Und einmal im Jahr mit Ht reicht


da spricht ja voll die zuversicht den rahmen schnell zu bekommen ... hehe

also fahr mit zum üben *fg* früher warst voll vom ht überzeugt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2004)

Und biste am Table und der Bahndammsteineplatte vorbeigekommen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2004)

ich war doch bei den tschechen ... nach anfänglichen probs (arg ausgewaschen die ganze strecke) hatt ich dann doch nen geilen lauf  macht schon spass ... und das wintertraining hat sich gelohnt


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2004)

Ich hab doch den Chikkenfeet gemeint.

Warst du wohl in Krupka um ein Rennen zu fahrn?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-N (2. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab doch den Chikkenfeet gemeint.
> 
> Warst du wohl in Krupka um ein Rennen zu fahrn?
> 
> G.



Bozi Dar waren wir.. Krupka Rennen ist erst am 30.5


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2004)

Daniel-N schrieb:
			
		

> Bozi Dar waren wir.. Krupka Rennen ist erst am 30.5



Ahhh, da bin ich wohl ein wenig durcheinander gekommen.

Mmmh, man hört gar nichts mehr vom Emän. Hoffentlich liegt er nicht in Deggendorf  

G.


----------



## Daniel-N (2. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh, da bin ich wohl ein wenig durcheinander gekommen.
> 
> Mmmh, man hört gar nichts mehr vom Emän. Hoffentlich liegt er nicht in Deggendorf
> 
> G.



Hat sich vorhin noch bei mir gemeldet... ich möchte nämlich mal sagen das sich der OLB!! Eman am Samstag nach Liftschluss verdrückt hat. Denn Samstag war Sonnenschein und top Wetter. Ab 15:30 sprich eine halbe Stunde vor Liftschluss zog sich dann was zusammen...

Sonntag: 20m Sicht, Regen, Kalt, und mindestens knöchelhoch Matsch. War saugeil. Von meinem weissen Rahmen hat man nach einer Abfahrt nichts mehr gesehen   

Während ich da also im Matsch spielte hat sich der OLB im trockenen Bmais vergnügt... das lass ich mal so stehen *fg*   

Außenposten Berlin, Daniel


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2004)

Ja, ja der OLB!! Eman is auch nimmer des was er mal war    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja der OLB!! Eman is auch nimmer des was er mal war
> 
> G.


leb noch ... und 2 schlammlöcher gabs schon 

bozi ... hehe hatte halt glück


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2004)

Hab wieder nen neuen Helm.   (wegen meinem neuen Sicherheitsdenken)
Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mehr Helme als Schienbeinschoner haben  

Und OLB Emän wie wars in BM. Gibts da was neues. Steht der Evel Eye noch. Bist den Großen mit dem Ht gesprungen. Hat sich der Dh wieder mehr ausgewaschen und warum ist der Elefant blau.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2004)

am geisskopf ... hehe alles beim alten ... evil eye geht noch ... aber stellenweise schon angegriffen aber no prob
dh ist wie immer und bäume werdens immer weniger unten  

ht bin ich net gefahren


----------



## OLB Wastl (4. Mai 2004)

Hmm
So nun mein neues Spielzeug! Fährt sich hmm naja relativ hart aber das schult!

         CYA
                  Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2004)

Mmmmh, wenn ich der Eman wär würd ich jetzt fragen wieviel Federweg des hat  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2004)

Ät LB Peter und OLB Ändy: Wie wars denn so und wo ist mein Rahmen  

Ät OLB Emän: Bis du Freitag im Laden oder schoh wieder in BM wegen dem K o Bk.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2004)

freitag bin ich schon noch im lande ...

weis nicht ob ich KoB am Gk mitfahr ... wetter ist nicht grad super und so getaugt hat mir die strecke auch net  

@wastl ... nen bmx werd ich ganz sicher nie fahren


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Mai 2004)

@ wastl 
geil 
die farbe auch!

aber den lenker fährst du doch net wirklich so weit nach vorne geneigt oder?
is doch der schwerpunkt zu weit vorne..

sers


----------



## OLB Wastl (6. Mai 2004)

@richie ne hab ihn scho a bissl nach hinten gestellt schaut auf photo a bissl komisch aus komm a´ber rel gut zurecht ausserdem bin ichauch a bissl grösser wie du !!!
        CYa
                  Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2004)

Hab gehört der Emän wünscht sich zum Geburtstag ein BMX Rad  
Dann sind wir am Höhenweg endlich schneller...........hoffentlich  

Seit heut isses amtlich das ich ein Pro krieg 
Vielleicht schon übermorgen......in einer oder mehreren Wochen 

G.


----------



## OLB Phil (7. Mai 2004)

GÄHN
Fahre etz ma in die arbeit!
komm heut abend net in Laden, geh aber auf jeden was mit trinken.
Ich favorisier dem Magic weil scho lang nimmer da gwesen  

Hm sonst nix neues....


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2004)

UUAHHHHH
Da erwartet uns ja was  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (8. Mai 2004)

Leesezeichen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2004)

Na Emän, wie is´sn geloffen.
Setzt mal nen Link mit rein. Damit wir des auch überprüfen können  

Hab gehört wir fahren im Sommer ein gemeinsames Bergabrennen 
Des heißt wennste dich traust   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2004)

hmm samstag war geil ... sonntag der horror 
dauerregen ... zwei läufe bis 10:00 dann 14 uhr einer und 17 uhr wieder ... man ich wär fast gestorben ...

voll schlammig die strecke und gar nicht so meine sache aber bin zufrieden und nicht letzter  was anderes hab ich in der lizenzklasse gar net als ziel ... ich glaub 3:11 ... klausmann 2:40  

rennlauf war leider net grad opti aber egal

den daniel hats mal wieder erwischt leider ... bänderriss in der schulter 

hoffentlich wirds pfingsten schön ... dann wirds geil


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2004)

hmm nochwas ... war seit der schnee weg ist nimmer am ochsenkopf und 2004 noch nicht am schneeberg ... das hats seit über zwei jahren zu dem datum nimmer gegeben  

also ich hoff da geht mal wieder was am we  

@jörg ... klar trau ich mich zum gemeinsamen schlagabtausch


----------



## BikestationBS (10. Mai 2004)

Erstmal gute besserung an na Daniel!
Naja trotzdem respekt Eman!
ich hoffe dass es auch schön wird Pfingsten dann kann ich nämlich auch mal fahren;-)
cu
Manuel


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm samstag war geil ... sonntag der horror
> dauerregen ... zwei läufe bis 10:00 dann 14 uhr einer und 17 uhr wieder ... man ich wär fast gestorben ...
> 
> voll schlammig die strecke und gar nicht so meine sache aber bin zufrieden und nicht letzter  was anderes hab ich in der lizenzklasse gar net als ziel ... ich glaub 3:11 ... klausmann 2:40
> ...




3:11 ?!? mmmh, bei nassem Dreck, mmmh, ohne ne Pause dazwischen zu machen, mmmh, ich glaub da würd ich mich freuen wenn ich des fahren würd  

Daniel wo hats dich denn glöffelt, Kette reingezogen oder so. 
Na ja, ich wünsch dir erstmal gute Besserrung. 
Jetzt mußte auch des Bähhessen in Deggendorf geniesen.

Zum gemeinsamen Schlagabtausch, naja du kannst natürlich vorausfahren   
Und irgendwann kommen wir dann nach. Brauchst auch net zwischendrinn auf uns warten   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Mai 2004)

mir gehts heut voll dreckig .. hab diese kälte gar net vertragen   hatt schon im rennlauf keine kraft mehr   warum bin ich nur so nen weichei der nichts aushält und regenkleidung für unnötig hält  

den daniel hat oben an diesem komischen flatdrop erwischt bevor du auf der halfpipe da oben langfährst ... shit happens halt leider ... hab da auch einmal nen stein mitm pedal erwischt der mich voll verrissen hat


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2004)

Hoffentlich biste bis Sam wieder Fit für die Silberhaus-Schneeberg-Nußhard-Seehaus-Fichtelsee-Ochsenkopf(verschiedene Wege)-Fichtelsee-Blärmelalm-Silberhaustour.
Mmmh, irgendwo hab ich jetzt den Weißmainfelsen vergessen.  
Weil wir fahren diesmal, damit wir für die Heide fit sind, ganz ohne Pause und ohne absteigen durch. *hehe*

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (10. Mai 2004)

@ jörg:
hm... die samstagkurzrunde könnt ich auch mitfahren. abfahrt so um 15.30 sollte langen, oder?

@ eman:
tu uns jetz mal für lenzerheide anmelden!!!!  jörg, phil, du, und ich. und wenn sonst noch wer mitfahren will. 
und hör mit den gejammere auf. man könnte ja meinen du wärst ein richtiges renne gefahren. dabei wars doch blos a bisserl runterrollen. 3.11 - hm... da kannst ja laufen. ich würds ja verstehen wennst so wie ich mal dazwischen ne kleine (bier)pause gemacht hättest. aber so.




@ all

WICHTIG!!!

jeder der an pfingsten mit am geißkopf fahren will soll etz sagen wie oder was. ich müsste des scho a bisserl früher wissen - zwecks planung. für mich is vorallem wichtig wer mitfahren will und auf keinen fall selber fahren kann (olb wastl , lb körner, etc. ich hab max. so 5-7 sitzplätze zu vergeben. 
für verpflegung und so schmarrn würd ich sagen das wirs wieder so wie letztes jahr machen. einer kauft für alle - kosten werden aufgeteilt. restliches gschmarre hab sowieso alles ich (grill z.B.)

wenn wir mehr leute werden sollten (was ich hoff) wärs halt schön wenn ich noch der ein oder andere bereiterklären würde auch selber zu fahren. vorallem leute mit autos wo mann auch sonnst noch aweng was einladen kann. ansonsten haben wir ein transportproblem  weil ich brauch auf jedenfall scho mal mind. 2 räder.

allso haut´s rein... jeder der mitwill schreibt was!


achja nochwas soll ich mir noch schnell mal nen neuen rm7 rahmen rauslassen?? hätt da grad ein gefunden.
@wastl .... wann kannst ne 888 liefern????

sersen
OLB andi

also.... wer mitwill soll was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (10. Mai 2004)

waaaaaaaaah!!!

ich habs getan!  3...2...1...meins!

ich muß glaub ich scho aweng blöd sein

jetz hab ich5bikes

doof is nur das zwei davon rm7 sind

da ich noch ein bildchen von meinen jüngsten:


und peter bitte net bös sein )

@ jörg... wennich dir mal was leihen soll tu´st halt mal frägen


----------



## OLB Andi (10. Mai 2004)

nochwas

@wastl

ich brauch jetz logischerweise bald amal so ne 888   -   aber du machst des schon


nochwas 2

am mittwoch um 18.30 forsthausparkplatz
für alle die da sind und mitwollen - logisch ---> danach pino


hey... die fette schrift kommt geil.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2004)

oh je ... was soll man dazu noch sagen  ich muss so nen schrott fahren und der andi fährt sogar ne 888  

@andi ... wennst es so gut kannst dann fahr mal nen rennen ... du weisst ja gar net wie die strecke ausgeschaut hat  nach dem dauerregen

gk bin ich natürlich dabei ... wenns unbedingt sein muss fahr ich auch selbst hin ... 2 bikes brauch ich da unten 
was sonst noch ist müsst mer halt langfristig planen da ich in der woche ja wenig reissen kann

lenzerheide kann ich nur fahren wenn bis dahin mein cheetah wieder läuft und so langsam kommen zweifel auf ob ich die gabel heuer noch bekomm   mitm ht wirds hart ... ausserdem müssten wir schauen wie das mitm autofahren hinhaut ... allein fahr ich nicht... wird mir zu teuer

@jörg ... schöne tour ... nur wir wollens echt nicht übertreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2004)

Die Gobel wird schoh noch kommen. Notfalls mußte sie dir halt wo anders kaufen. Und zu zweit in einem Auto geht ja immer. Ich fahr auch schoh  

Ät OLB Ändy: Estmal etz (falls schreiben auch gült, weil du mich bestimmt jetzt net hörst)   
Was haste denn noch gelöhnt für den Rahmen und warum haste net den anderen genommen. Der war doch bestimmt bloß teurer  
Jetzt hast du genauso viel Beiks wie ich Helme hab. (tauschen wir) 
Vielleicht sollte ich diesmal auch zwei Beiks mit zum Geißkokf nehmen  
15.30 Uhr,mmmh, dann sollten wir wirklich keine Pause machen  
Könn,mer ja morgen beim Pino nommal bereden. Muß mal schaun, bin normalerweise in der Arbeit. Geh aber evtl. etwas früher. Ich fone dich mal. 

Hab mir gestern mal die Heidedaten rausgedruckt und ich glaub ich muß mir noch ne Staubbrille kaufen.  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2004)

:d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2004)

lenzerheide würd ich mal sagen reden wir am we bei ner ausfahrt mal nochmal drüber ... am mittwoch bin ich leider nicht anwesend  

ich informier mich mal alles über lenzerheide  wär schon ne geile sache wenn das hinhaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2004)

etwas über 600 km 






150 sind bis jetzt angemeldet ... also eilt noch nicht so ganz arg






kosten ... 70 euro mit samstagsqualifying ... anmeldung kann einer oder jeder für sich machen ...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2004)

hab sogar nen geisskopfbeweissfoto gefunden


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hab sogar nen geisskopfbeweissfoto gefunden



1-2-4 Die Startnummer paßt zu dir, also Kompiutermäßig  
Gabs dort eigentlich ne Möglichkeit sich zu entletten 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> etwas über 600 km
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des hab ich mir auch schoh alles rausgedruckt.
Aber ich glaub des kostet 80 Franken und 15 Franken zusätzlich wenn mans net so drauf hat und auch noch des Qualirennen benötigt   
Aber ich hab da schoh die Lösung. Nämlich wir gründen einen kleinen Verein der sich "Die Nationalfahrer" nennt. Weil dann könnmer automatisch in der 1sten Gruppe fahrn ohne uns zu qualifizieren   

Der OLB Ändy hat uns bestimmt schon angemeldet    

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (11. Mai 2004)

also des mit der 888 is auch schon geregelt. hab se scho bestellt.

@ jörg, der rahmen war wesendlich billiger als der komische flammenrahmen. 1690 für angeblich nur einmal gefahren. der andere wollt 2000 für den ein jahr älteren rahmen haben. sattelstütze von raceface is auch noch mit dabei.

übrigens wenn wer nen leicht gebrauchten orangefarbigen rm7 rahmen in 19,5" braucht - ich hätt ein zu verkaufen. demnächst. auch ne gebrauchte rock-shox boxxer team gäbs da noch.

wegen lenzerheide: is noch net ganz so eilig. am wochenende warn erst 125 leute angemeldet. reden wir am WE nochmal drüber. würd auch sagen mit zwei auto fahren. aber des sin eigendlich ja nur details. 

das größere problem is ja nur mit welchen rocky soll ich fahren, und hoffendlich verwechsle ich meins net mit peter sein.

wegen geißkopf reden wir auch nochmal. wiexagt wichtig wär erstmal wieviel und wer überhaubt mitwill. 
wastl is übrigens da net da - hat er mir heut zumindest xagt.

also - ansonnsten bis morgen. zumidest für die die da sind.


----------



## rider peter (11. Mai 2004)

hi wen es noch net alle wissen sollten i hab jetze auch zugeschlagen ! net bei ebay sondern beim opel - händler      farbe in blau ohne flammen   dafür steht so ein flämmle ab und zu jetze drin                                      in die schweiz fahr i net , fehlen die höhenmeter      wollt bei die össis die 5-gondel  runde  heuer mal testen  und geld muß i auch noch sparen nach autokauf     und für die stadt waldershof die wollen jetze doch tatsächlich von allen eine spende ab 10,- eu  !!! was sagt man dazu      also bis morgen cu peter


----------



## OLB Andi (11. Mai 2004)

hey, guckst du was ich noch auf ebay gfunden hab
krasses feuerwehrtruck

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=60995&item=2477586475&rd=1

lest mal die technischen daten
das teil hat 2  12 zylinder motoren und 2 x 366 kw hey, des sin mal logger 1000 PS  (krass, endgeil, vollsubber)
kommen auch so 45-50 liter hubraum zusammen
33 to leergewicht wärn ja auch noch ok

aber 3m breite sind aweng schei** - mußt jedesmal mit bullenbegleitung fahren

aber billig wärs  - ich schätz mal das der reine schrottwert höher liegt.

ja, zu verbrauch würd ich mal nach meiner erfahrung hochgerechnet sagen 

120l diesel/100km   *fg*


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2004)

Hei alle im Fichtelgebirge und sonst wo.
Wer hat lust eine der genialsten Biketouren im Fichtelgebirge mitzufahren  
Der soll sich am Samstag um 14Uhr am Silberhausparkplatz einfinden (an der 303).
Damit ich net nommal soviel schreiben muß schaut mal im Forum unter "Bayreuther Mountainbiker" nach.
Weil da hab ich schoh was reingetipt.
Also laßt auch sehen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2004)

hmm nicht letzter und in meiner alten klasse wür ich 5. gewesen  

http://www.bikepark.net/html/king.html ausserdem @jörg ... Nummer 128  

morgen waldershof wer anwesend?

samstag bin ich natürlich dabei auch mit hardtail unter mir

zu lenzerheide ... irgendwie hatt ich 5 gezählt ... deshalb dacht ich mitm autofahren wirds komplex *gg* aber der peter hat ja panik davor   @jörg ... ich hatt euros geschrieben und nicht franken

@andi ... du hast deine 888 sicher vor meiner z150


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg ... Nummer 128
> 
> morgen waldershof wer anwesend?
> 
> @jörg ... ich hatt euros geschrieben und nicht franken



Du hättest ja mal anhalten und dein Nummer putzen können  dann gäbs auch keine Verwechslungen.

Werd morgen wohl kommen.

Hab ich net aufgepaßt 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm nicht letzter und in meiner alten klasse wür ich 5. gewesen



Is halt dumm daste net nur zum Fun fährst  
Aber mit´ner kleinen Geschlechtsumwandlung wärst sogar Erster... ähhh...Erste  
Mußte dir halt mal überlegen.

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (13. Mai 2004)

Hmm

bion samstag net anwesend! Sorry das neue rad is noch net fertig und ich hab noch ziemlich viel zu erledigen! Naja die 999 eilt ja net hat der andi gemeint und wunder dauern ja a weng länger! 
@ Eman wennst ne z150 brauchst kannst dann meine auch haben! Falls deine noch net da is!

        Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Is halt dumm daste net nur zum Fun fährst


klar das hab ich mir wohl selbst eingebrockt


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2004)

Hei hier ist der Radlose  
Ich hab hier noch ne einzigartige Aufnahme von meinem gestorbenen Switch  
Einzigartig weil ich nochn Foto bei der letzten Abfahrt mit Selbstauslöser gemacht hab und hoffte das ich drinn bin. Also des sind die definitiv letzten Höhenmeter die mein LTD hinter sich brachte.  
Zum FPSh üben....Ändy 

Und wer jetzt daherkomm und meint des schaut nur so steil aus wegen der Fotoposition, der kann (muß) dann auch mitkommen          

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (16. Mai 2004)

hm.... jetz is die flughafenfeuerwehr wieder auf ebay drinn. aber zu nen anderen preis  jetz will er 5600. also lang halt ich des nimmer aus. 

wie wärs wenn wir am vattertag mal nach allmendingen fahren würden. ich denk mal das man des teil fast zu jeden preis bekommen könnte. wenns unter 4000 fällt kann ich wohl echt nimmer wiederstehen. 

1000 ps von 0-100 in 10 sec. und des ganze mit 33 to .... muß ich haben.

da is mal ein bildchen zum größenvergleich )

http://www.duesseldorf-flughafenfeuerwehr.de/wache1973.htm


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2004)

die bildchen musst schon für die ewigkeit hier reinmachen


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2004)

hehe hast mal geschaut wo allmendingen liegt ... hehe mit BaWü hatt ich voll recht


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2004)

5600........is ja voll Piiinats  
Bin aber Vatertag wahrscheinlich in der Tscheche.....nein nicht Bozimozi  
Bekomm aber durch meine extrem guten Beziehungen zu den wichtigen Leuten in der Beikwirtschaft sogar Sonntags ne neue Kurbel  ne Holzfillfellar  

Wenn´mer dann zum Geißkopf fahrn....mmmh....350km......mit Abstecher zum Pizzaessen......600km.....mmmh......bei 120l pro 100km..... mmmh ......trelvtausen Mark Sprit.....mmmmh.....egal  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> nein nicht Bozimozi


hmm mit nem ht muss ausm   ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm mit nem ht muss ausm   ein




  ???auf Leitung steh???


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2004)

Ah, jetzt komm ich mit


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2004)

gut ... wenns überhaupt ne strecke gibt die ht untauglich ist ist bozi ganz sicher dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2004)

Wieviel Hm hast denn in den letzten 6h runtergespuhlt  

Hab grade meine neue Krubel montiert  
Braucht wer ein LB behandelte Proditschikurbel. Hätte eine billig abzugeben  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2004)

klar 100 tausende hm

donnerstag wird geiles wetter laut wetterbericht 

könnten doch mal bozi angreifen


----------



## Bigribiker (17. Mai 2004)

oh man wie breit is den der truck? 5 meter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> klar 100 tausende hm
> 
> donnerstag wird geiles wetter laut wetterbericht
> 
> könnten doch mal bozi angreifen




mmh, meine Sattelstütze für Bozi hab ich schoh 
Aber muß jetzt ertma nach Mak radeln. Dort steht nämlich mein Auto. 


G.


----------



## OLB Andi (18. Mai 2004)

also, die feuerwehrkarre is verkauft. aber keine angst, ich hab se net gesteigert.



@ phil, peter, eman, jörg ...

morgen 18.30 forsthaus (mittwoch).


@ eman
also rein theoretich wär gegen bozi - dings am do nix einzuwenden. 
kömmer ja evtl morgen abend was ausmachen

@ jörg

kannst mal die anmailen, von denen wo du die emailaddi hast wegen GK (geißkopf) also ich mein z.B carre, oder den bayreuther. is der zwei beiträger vor mir der von bischofsgrün der mal mitgefahren is??


----------



## OLB Andi (18. Mai 2004)

@ bigribiker
also erstens: is der truck 3m breit

und zweitens: bist du der carsten, der mich angemailt hat wegen Geißkopf??


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2004)

@ OLB Ändy: Stück mußte groß schreiben    

@ OLB Emän: bist´e heut Abend schoh im Lande 

@ OLB Fill: du mußt auch mitfahrn, sonst fahrn die wieder zu schnell den Berg rauf nur um mich fertig zu machen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2004)

@jörg ... ja morgen ist doch nen feiertag ... und freitag fällt aus ...

@andi ... ja das ist der carsten der mal im schnee dabei war aufm ochsenkopf

zur mailaddi ... hehe [email protected] ... ist ja so naheliegend oder net *gg*


----------



## OLB Carre (19. Mai 2004)

sersn, wann genau isn pfingsten, bzw. wann seid ihr unten? hab nämlich auch vor runterzufahren, wird mal wieder zeit! man sieht sich!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2004)

Mmmh, da hät ich mir die Mail (oder die 2 ?) eben sparen können  
Pfinsten is immer dann wenn wir an den Geißkoffl fahrn. Ich glaub die richten sich da nach uns.  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (19. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh, da hät ich mir die Mail (oder die 2 ?) eben sparen können
> Pfinsten is immer dann wenn wir an den Geißkoffl fahrn. Ich glaub die richten sich da nach uns.
> 
> G.



jetzt hab ich die 2 mails gelesen, und wann pfingsten is weiß ich jetzt auch, wozu hat man ne gläubige oma!   ich geh davon aus, dass ihr von freitag bis montag fahrt!?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2004)

samstag früh bis montag abend ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2004)

@ LB Carre: ne, Samstag bis Montag.

@ Alle: Hier mal 2 Bilda vom WE. Die 2 typischen halt wie bei jeder Ausfahrt  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2004)

hehe durchschlag hatt ich davor schon lang nimmer gehabt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe durchschlag hatt ich davor schon lang nimmer gehabt



Na ja, da muß ich wohl mal in meinem Bilderarchiv kramen  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2004)

Ja ok, hab erstma nur 12.7.03 um 18.01 Uhr anzubieten.
Aber ich hät ein paar Kettenrisse  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (19. Mai 2004)

@ jörg:

ja, phil kommt auch.  ergo mußt du auch kommen. außerdem wieso soll ich stück groß schreiben?? sin des große stücke oder was?


@ all

also der bigririder fährt auch mit an GK


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2004)

hat wer JIB als dvd ... wär nen schönes vid fürn geisskopf falls wir strom haben sollten


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2004)

ja

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2004)

NWD 4 ? ... das absolute pflicht vid


----------



## OLB Andi (20. Mai 2004)

@ all, die wo mit am GK fahren

also, mir ham gestern mal so aweng übern GK geredet. dabei ham wir folgendes ausgemacht.

1. für alle die wo mit mir im LKW fahren wollen is zentrale abfahrt in arzberg bei mir in der firma. 07.00 uhr würd ich sagen. wir sollten uns aber schon eher treffen, weil wir ja des ganze gerödel noch einladen müssen 7.00 uhr sollte schon die tatsächliche abfahrt sein.
evtl kann sich ja noch der ein oder andere zsammentun und gemeinsam nach arzberg kommen.

2. essen und getränke werden von uns zentral eingekauft. es wird gegrillt ( steaks, bratw. und ähnliches) dazu gibts semmeln und kartoffelsalat. grillsoßen werden auch für alle gekauft. phil macht dann noch ein chilli. wirds wohl so parallel geben. einweggeschirr is auch vorhanden.
frühstück giebts oben aufm GK
getränke: es wird ein fassl zwickl geben (20l) weizen und radler, logisch auch spezi und mineralwasser. kaffee giebs früh. wer des ganze net aus plastikbechern trinken will soll sich selber ein glas oder so mitnehmen.
so, wer jetz noch irgendwas besonderes brauch muß sich des selber mitnehmen. also frische austern oder nen hummer... oder halt so zeugs.

3. wir werden strom haben ( hoff ich zumindest) d.h. wir haben auf jeden fall nen kleinen kühlschrank. 
zum angeben wird dann auch noch nen videoprojektor, ne outdoorleinwand, nen dvd-player und den entsprechenden ton geben. 
tische und bänke hab ich auch mit, wer aber so klappstühle hat kann se gern mitnehmen, sind warscheinlich bequemer als so ne zeltbank.

4. jeder muss für sich selber nen schlafsack, ne luftmatratze/ isomatte, oder was er halt sonst noch so braucht mitnehmen. evtl wär auch noch das ein oder andere zelt net ganz schlecht. nur falls es doch mal regnen sollte. die schlafplätze im lkw sind begrenzt. 
außerdem muß natürlich auch jeder das mitnehmen was er so zum lebenbraucht. also ich mein: ein bike, klamotten, ne haschpfeife, manikürbesteck, ersatzteile fürs bike, geld-(wichtig) pornohefte... dabei sollte sich aber scho jeder ein bisserl einschränken, da die transportkapazität net unbegrenzt is. also der konfirmationsanzug bleibt zuhause! klar!

5. die kosten für des alles was ich da oben geschrieben hab werden aufgeteilt. weis aber selber noch net was da rauskommt, denk aber das es mit 500 pro mann relativ hinhauen müsste...  hey, des war spaß, net das einer jetz sei oma ausraubt.

6. überlegt mal ob noch irgenwer fahren würde. weil ich sonst echt nen kleines logistikproblem seh. gut wär halt wenn es jemand wär, der auch so ein auto hat wo mann noch aweng was einladen kann ( jörg oder peter) hab ich denkt. 

also wer jetz noch was hat, will oder braucht soll hier fragen. dann brauch ich net jeden ne einzelne mail schreiben. 

noch was... das zuständige krankenhaus is in deggendorf. nur zur information für angehörige und eltern, damit die auch wissen wo se euch evtl wieder abholen können. nähere auskünfte hierzu kann sicher jörg geben. 

also servus aweil.

olb andi


----------



## OLB Andi (20. Mai 2004)

@ jörg

fährst etz mit. also ich mein heut. 12.00 uhr kössain.!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2004)

Für 12fe is etzert doch a wengerl zu spaht für mich. Aber egal.

@ OLB Ändy:   

@ OLB Emän: hab ich natürlich auch  

Notfalls könnt ich schoh selber fahren. 
Gepäck würd ich schoh reinbringen, einen Haufen.
Radtechnisch aber max. 2 Räder. (so ein kurzes 2tes)
Mmmmh

G.  

PS: Bild von gestern (leider hat des mit dem Tropetensound 147000 so kleine Kompiuterspeicheratome)


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2004)

Und wo wart ihr.?
Irgendwer verletzt?
Irgendwer bergauf leigengeblieben am 4ten Berg und liegt jetzt immer noch dort?
Oder gleich in Kössein geblieben und niedergetrunken, weil zum Parkplatz seit ihr ja eh net gekommen (wahrscheinlich) ????

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg:
> 
> ja, phil kommt auch.  ergo mußt du auch kommen. außerdem wieso soll ich stück groß schreiben?? sin des große stücke oder was?



Des ging ja schnell    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo wart ihr.?
> Irgendwer verletzt?
> Irgendwer bergauf leigengeblieben am 4ten Berg und liegt jetzt immer noch dort?
> Oder gleich in Kössein geblieben und niedergetrunken, weil zum Parkplatz seit ihr ja eh net gekommen (wahrscheinlich) ????
> ...


keiner verletzt ... nichts kapput gegangen und nur knapp 50 km

der elchshorebaum ist geschichte ... ich hätts ja verstanden wenn ihn einfach wer abgesägt hätt ... aber da wo der baum war ist jetzt ne autobahn. die haben da echt nen weg durchgesprengt ... ich kanns jetzt noch net ganz glauben ... voll krass da nen weg durchzupflügen wo man vorher schon zu fuss schwierigkeiten gehabt hätt.

der rest vom elchshore ist (noch) nicht zerstört ... aber schaun mer mal


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2004)

50km nur.....wenn ich schoh mal net dabei bin hättet ihr ruhig weiter fahren können  
Elchshoretechnisch würd ich mal sagen man muß den Vorteil daraus sehen. Man muß jetzt nimmer überlegen ob man unüberlegte gefahren eingeht.  
Aber da ein Weg???? Des is doch viel zu weit links von oben gesehen.
Des kann ich mir optisch jetzt gar net vorstellen 

Und manch einer von uns hat sich da mal Gedanken drüber gemacht das wir Verbrecher sind    

Also bis heut Abend im Laden.
Muß jetzt Hausbauen helfen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2004)

ja das da nun nen weg ist kann man erst glauben wenn man es sieht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2004)

Hei Alle,
werden heut wohl mal von Falkenberg losradeln, so um einse. 
Werd etzert mal den POLB Andy anrufen, weil der genaueres weiß.
Und meine Wetterstation zeigt an das es nicht regnet  
Und usw.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2004)

Also jetzt nommal genauer.
Um 13.10 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz der zur Hammermühle, bei Falkenberg, geht.

Besonderheiten der Tour:
POLB Ändy will da runterspringen wo der LB Peter auch runtergesprungen ist. Und dann der Helm kaputt war.
Weil dann, wenn er des macht, der LB Peter auch den Drop im Bmais runterfährt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2004)

gut dann nehm ich doch das cheetah


----------



## Bigribiker (23. Mai 2004)

@ Andi: wo is "bei mir an der Firma"??


----------



## rider peter (24. Mai 2004)

hi hab des zoigl wochenend auch wieder überstanden          und gestern die zeit genutzt bei dem schei... wetter um des rocky zu warten ! großer kundendienst    hab den auch festgestellt das die saint net an des rm7 paßt ! geht links an der schwinge an   shimano halt . aber am votec schaut des auch net schlecht aus     am mittwoch könt ma mal in den bahnhof wieder schaun oder ?  also bis den cu peter


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2004)

das wetter scheint gut zu werden an pfingsten   aber nachts wirds net grad warm sein ... hält wenigstens hoffentlich die viecher ab uns anzugreifen


----------



## OLB Andi (25. Mai 2004)

@ bigribiker

bei mir in der firma heißt, daß wir uns in arzberg, in der zimmermannstr.9 treffen. dort is meine firma. is ein karosserie und fahrzeugbau. stehen da viele anhänger rum. sieht man scho. is auch die einzige firma in der straße. finden tust des relativ einfach. arzberg west rausfahren (is die erste ausfahrt) dann immer richtung stadtmitte und immer auf der hauptstraße bleiben. wennst mal über einen bach gefahren bist kommt so nach 200m die post. unmittelbar vor der post halblinks is die zimmermannstr. steht auch dran. kannst auch nach sicht fahren. is die straße zum kraftwerk. des sollte man schon von weiten sehen. 

@ all treffen uns so um 06.30 bei mir in der firma. abfahrt sollte dann pünklich um 07.00 uhr sein. hab mal mit jörg ausgmacht, das wir den großteil schon mal am freitag abend einladen. (@ bigribiker: du brauchst da aber net extra runterfahren. is do aweng weit. des machen wir dann am sa. früh) 

bis etz jedenfalls scheint´s wetter ganz gut zu werden. kalt is net so es problem ---> hab ja nen warmen schlafsack.


endgültig wird aber MORGEN ABEND entschieden ob wir etz fahren oder net oder wie oder was oder überhaupts


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... hält wenigstens hoffentlich die viecher ab uns anzugreifen



Hoffentlich haste recht. Sonst müßmer bloß wieder so bald aufstehen    

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2004)

@LB Carre: wenn kommst den du??

@LB Peter: des kann ich mir gar net vorstellen das die net passen!! Hab heut auch noch Kundendienst gemacht. Hab meine 40 Pins gewartet. (Pins = des was bei euch die Cleats!?! machen  )

G.


----------



## littledevil (26. Mai 2004)

Servus
also ich (Andy III  ) fahr nicht mit nach B'mais! Nur so zur info   
Wir sehen uns dann mal in den Fichtelmountains!! Meine Kettenführung hab ich jetz mal runderneuert jetz kann ich auch mal so    und so    fahren ohne die kette zu verlieren.    

also viel spass mit der erdanziehung
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> also ich (Andy III  ) fahr nicht mit nach B'mais! Nur so zur info
> Wir sehen uns dann mal in den Fichtelmountains!! Meine Kettenführung hab ich jetz mal runderneuert jetz kann ich auch mal so  und so  fahren ohne die kette zu verlieren.
> 
> ...


hätten eh keinen platz für dich gehabt


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2004)

ob ich freitag mit all meinem zeugs gewartet fertig bin um zum einladen zu kommen weis ich net ... muss nämlich bei dem schönen wieder zuvor noch aufm kaisertrail nen ht-downhill fahren  


schreibt ne zeit wann wir einladen ... das um 17:30 laden treffen lassen wir wohl sinnvollerweise dann weg ...


----------



## OLB Carre (26. Mai 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Carre: wenn kommst den du??



ich werd so um 10 uhr am samstag am GK sein und bleib bis montag abend! 
macht ihr morgens  am weg nach bischofsmais mal ne kaffeepause? koennten uns ja dann unterwegs treffen! wettermaessig bin ich ganz zuversichtlich!


----------



## OLB Andi (26. Mai 2004)

@ all

also: 
geißkopf findet definitiv statt

hab heut mit phil scho mal den ganzen freßkram eingekauft.

treffpunkt is am sa. um 6.30 bei mir. abfahrt um 7.00uhr

am freitag werden schon mal alle räder und so eingeladen. auch die vom eman. der einzige der da net kommen braucht is der aus bischofsgrün. sonst dauert mir des am samstag zu lang. außerdem kann ich sonst net abschätzen ob ich jetz alles unterbringe oder net. hauptsächlich gehts mir dabei um die räder. aber wer sonst noch was fertiggepackt hat kann des ntürlich auch schon mitbringen. würd mal sagen so um 20.30 uhr. net früher. machen wir aber am freitag im laden noch genau aus.

@ peter: du bringst die zwei fässler mit

@ eman: du hast dann quasi noch den dvd player und den verstärker/lautsprecher von dein bruder .  des zeug bruachst aber erst am sa. mitbringen. sag mal, is des läbdobb eigendlich internetfähig. also ich mein ohne isdn oder sowas. kömmer da net am gk die anmeldung für des rennen machen???

@ jörg: bist du heut abend daheim?? wir treffen uns um 21.00 im bahnhof. 

hawidere
andi


----------



## OLB Andi (26. Mai 2004)

*******, hab noch was vergessen:

@ carre

also wir machen auf jeden fall mal kurz hinter cham ne pause. da is so ne art autohof mit ner fetten tankstelle und nen subbermarkt. schaut so industriegebietsmäßig aus. sieht man eigendlich scho beim vorbeifahren. ich kann aber net genau sagen wenn wir da sein werden. so schnell sind wir net. ich würd mal so sagen: 
wenn wir um 7.00 wegfahren werden wir so um 8.45 dort sein. 9.45 dann gk.


sers andi


----------



## Bigribiker (26. Mai 2004)

hey ihr, da "der aus bischofsgrün" oder bigribiker doch eher lang ist, könnt ihr auch carsten sagen 

ich bin dann samstag früh um 6:30 hoffentlich da.... werds schon finden!!

zurückkommen tun wir dann montag abend??

viele grüße!
carsten


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2004)

So mein Rad is fahrfertig und hält....wahrscheinlich  
Nachdem ich die ganze letzte Zeit nur noch tourenmoschen war, und gemerkt hab das man da so abschlaft und höchstens mal ne Sattelstützschraube bricht, war ich heut nommal nen Nunterspringtag reinhaun  
Weil wer will schoh abgeschlaft und ängstlich zum Geißkopf fahren  

@ Körni: Wo sind die ganzen Täibls und Dabbls  
             Und wer hat da so lustlos Unsinn zusammengeschaufelt  
             Und man kann des ganz steile zum runterfahren auch mim Ht fahren  

@ Peter: Ne Saint paßt an ein RM 7.
             ( Immer diese Mercedesmechaniker  )
             Und vergiß net des Innenlagerwerkzeug (könnte für mich wichtig werden)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> zurückkommen tun wir dann montag abend??



Wenn alles gut geht schoh  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (27. Mai 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> *******, hab noch was vergessen:
> 
> @ carre
> 
> ...



alles klar, kenn ich schon, hab da mal mitm wastl gehalten! der hat damals gemeint, dass ihr da immer a käffchen trinkt! dann werd ma uns dort mal treffen! sersn, da carre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (27. Mai 2004)

@ jörg

mit welchem bike bist etz am wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## littledevil (27. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hätten eh keinen platz für dich gehabt


na das passt ja


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg
> 
> mit welchem bike bist etz am wochenende unterwegs?


keine angst ich fahr zur abwechselung auch mal ht am geisskopf  

sonst sollt alles klar gehen bei mir ... bikes muss ich mich halt mitm murksen beeilen ... das v10 hat schon arg gelitten bei der schlammschlacht am geisskopf und läuft noch net so ganz rund


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> kömmer da net am gk die anmeldung für des rennen machen???


nein kann man net da du da über handy ins internet müsstest und das ist glaub ich net so ganz gut 

wir sollten am freitag wennst das zeug noch net verladen hast vielleicht mal schauen ob die technikseite geht  zumindest mal ne dvd aufm notebook probieren ... hab alles neu installiert und das noch net getestet


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg
> 
> mit welchem bike bist etz am wochenende unterwegs?



Mim Reaper  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... muss nämlich bei dem schönen wieder zuvor noch aufm kaisertrail nen ht-downhill fahren



Hehe   Falls ich da irgendwo zwischen den Felsen rumblödel an dem Tag..hehe..dann werd ich dir, als Reaktionszeittraining,...hehe...was Überaschendes in den Weg legen  
Muß nämlich dort noch 1000 Flaschen Wein abholen 
Und wenn ichs dann krachen hör weiß ich...ahhh, der Emän  

Werd natürlich schoh in den Laden kommen. Weil ich Freitag meinen neuen Rahmen krieg 
Und ich eh was in Mak besorgen muß. Da gibts nämlich Zelte für 14.95. (werden wohl Einwegzelte sein)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider peter (27. Mai 2004)

jürg also wen i die schwinge weng bearbeite oder des linke schraubteil vom innenlager den paßt des auch in des rm7 . da i mir aber net so viel arbeit machen wollt , schraub i die saint den doch wie vorgesehn in des votec ! brauch bloß noch den wastl ( wen er amerika überlebt hat     )  den mit die händ wird des ganze doch net so fest     bis morgen  und laß dein bike stehn net das es auch noch putt geht    cu peter


----------



## rider peter (27. Mai 2004)

rahmen wohl ein cube    heut mittag war noch nix bekannt ! weil i mit sasha noch darüber geredet hab      auserdem sollst du arbeiten und net im net surfen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2004)

rider peter schrieb:
			
		

> rahmen wohl ein cube    heut mittag war noch nix bekannt ! weil i mit sasha noch darüber geredet hab      auserdem sollst du arbeiten und net im net surfen




Hehe


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2004)

schnell mal 2 geile pics vom geisskopf ... ohne bikes drauf *gg*


----------



## OLB Carre (1. Juni 2004)

servus, ich bin noch gut nach hause gekommen und hab mich wieder einigermaßen regeneriert (Verdauungstrakt...)! und ne dusche an sich, is auch was feines! des war wirklich a super wochenende! man sieht sich! da carre!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2004)

ja waren sehr schöne drei tage ... wenn das mitm sturz ausserhalb der sturzzone nicht gewesen wär ginge es kaum besser  

hab ichs nur nicht mitbekommen was fürn geisskopf das kopfgeld ist oder wurd noch nichts ausgemacht?

lenzerheide sind im moment so knapp 200 angemeldet also eilt noch immer net ... aber am we können wirs ja mal fest machen *gg*

natürlich werden wir jetzt auch mal nach hof zum trainieren fahren müssen  

dann bis freitag denk ich mal


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2004)

Hei Jungs,
schaut mal mein Ersatzteil ist da, juhu
Endlich kann ich anfangen für Lenzerheide zu trainieren ))))
Und wenn man halt auf den Strecken netmal an der Sturzgrenze fährt, dann muß´mer halt außerhalb mal stürtzen  
Ja dann bis Freitag und außerdem und so.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2004)

hehe das wars dann mit der ausrede für bozi dar


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe das wars dann mit der ausrede für bozi dar



Was ist Bozi Dar  
Was ist eine Ausrede  
Sachen kennst du     

G.  

PS: Fertig


----------



## Bigribiker (5. Juni 2004)

hallo hallo ihr Lettenbrueder und sonstige Forenteilnehmer, die ihr vielleicht in der Umgebung wohnt...

soll euch der Bigribiker ma a klans Gschichtla erzählen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2004)

hä? ... erzähl einfach


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2004)

Wo bleibt die Geschichte.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2004)

Hab auch ne Kurzgeschichte fürn Emän.

Der Beitrag bei "Wie wechsle ich die Federn bei einer MZ......." war dein 4444ter.    


G.


----------



## Bigribiker (5. Juni 2004)

es war einmal...vor nich allzu langer zeit (um genau zu sein heut vormittag) da musste ein kleiner junge namens carsten an einem verregneten samstag arbeiten.. und dazu musste er erst einaml mit seinem chef auf den berg fahren, weil der kleine junge nämlich an einem lift arbeitet. sie unterhalten sich so und da fragt der der chef plötzlich wie es denn so mit fahrrad fahren geht im moment. der kleine carsten denkt sich nichts weiter und erzählt, dass er vor kurzem zusammen mit noch ein paar anderen verrückten in so nem bikepark war, wo es voll die schlechte rodelbahn gab aber wohl voll der umsatz mit radfahrern gemacht wurde und das man dahin ja mal betriebsausflug machen könne... dann erzählte der chef plötzlich etwas sonderbares das ohren und augen größer größer und größer werden lies (und die nase fast so groß wie die vom phil) scheinbar is da irgendwo geld und eigentlich auch ein zuständiger der sich auch eigentlich mal darüber gedanken machen soll, wie man die gegend noch fahrradfreundlicher machen könnte, angeblich war auch schon mal ein gewisser diddie S. da und hat sich angesehen, was man machen könnte; da sein honorar allerdings so hoch war, wurde auch noch ein anderer streckenbauer kontaktiert, aber wer braucht schon professionelle streckenbauer?? der chef hat auch gemeint, wenn der mensch im landratsamt nich weiterkommt machen sie das "zeug" halt ohne ihn... jetzt sucht man grad ne methode, wie man die bikes transportieren kann (ja ganz recht: am (im) lift!) vielleicht wüsste da ja jemand etwas oder kennt vielleicht rein zufällig eine eisenverarbeitende firma (...) mit der man das verwirklichen könnte... er hat gemeint ideen können ans landratsamt oder direkt an den lift gerichtet werden..vorgesehen is übrigens erstmal die südseite....
indem sinne: woll mehrs hoffen, dass mal was geht...vielleicht brauchen wir dann ja irgendwann nich mehr an den geißkopf!?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2004)

du bist unser held 

das was geht wurd mir schon nach weihnachten mal gesagt als ich wegen downhill am ochsenkopf auf der warmensteinacher seite nachgebohrt hab ... hab aber net so dran geglaubt 

aber scheint ja echt was dran zu sein ... leider ist die südseite eigentlich die falsche aber besser als nichts *gg*

ich glaub wir sollten da mal ortsbegehung machen und uns auch mal nen streckenbaubild ... vielleicht können wir uns da mit einbringen  bevor das wieder im Sande verläuft ... mittlerweile haben wir ja auch etwas erfahrung  

ich glaub allerdings carsten das du den aufwand eine strecke zu bauen etwas unterschätzt  

übrigens das hier ist ein Beispiel was gehen kann nach Jahren ... http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/sommer_start/index.php
wird in nen paar wochen aufgemacht


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2004)

nen paar geisskopfpics auf der page ... bei stories


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> es war einmal...vor nich allzu langer zeit (um genau zu sein heut vormittag) da musste ein kleiner junge namens carsten an einem verregneten samstag arbeiten.. und dazu musste er erst einaml mit seinem chef auf den berg fahren, weil der kleine junge nämlich an einem lift arbeitet. sie unterhalten sich so und da fragt der der chef plötzlich wie es denn so mit fahrrad fahren geht im moment. der kleine carsten denkt sich nichts weiter und erzählt, dass er vor kurzem zusammen mit noch ein paar anderen verrückten in so nem bikepark war, wo es voll die schlechte rodelbahn gab aber wohl voll der umsatz mit radfahrern gemacht wurde und das man dahin ja mal betriebsausflug machen könne... dann erzählte der chef plötzlich etwas sonderbares das ohren und augen größer größer und größer werden lies (und die nase fast so groß wie die vom phil) scheinbar is da irgendwo geld und eigentlich auch ein zuständiger der sich auch eigentlich mal darüber gedanken machen soll, wie man die gegend noch fahrradfreundlicher machen könnte, angeblich war auch schon mal ein gewisser diddie S. da und hat sich angesehen, was man machen könnte; da sein honorar allerdings so hoch war, wurde auch noch ein anderer streckenbauer kontaktiert, aber wer braucht schon professionelle streckenbauer?? der chef hat auch gemeint, wenn der mensch im landratsamt nich weiterkommt machen sie das "zeug" halt ohne ihn... jetzt sucht man grad ne methode, wie man die bikes transportieren kann (ja ganz recht: am (im) lift!) vielleicht wüsste da ja jemand etwas oder kennt vielleicht rein zufällig eine eisenverarbeitende firma (...) mit der man das verwirklichen könnte... er hat gemeint ideen können ans landratsamt oder direkt an den lift gerichtet werden..vorgesehen is übrigens erstmal die südseite....
> indem sinne: woll mehrs hoffen, dass mal was geht...vielleicht brauchen wir dann ja irgendwann nich mehr an den geißkopf!?



Du bist 2 Monate und 5 Tage zu spät drann  
Also für die Geschichte mein ich    

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (6. Juni 2004)

@ carsten


wen meinst du mit "eisenverarbeitender firma" ?? also für so ne lebenslange freifahrliftkarte - wär scho was drin ) 

aber wir können ja mal ne test machen. also ich mein mit den bikes am lift. irgendwann mal nach liftschluß. 

und wer braucht schon diddie s. wir haben doch nen jörg w. der braucht ja blos bei siémens kündigen und streckenbauer werden. dere bikepark heißt dann: irgendwie powered by the lettenbruederz.

noch was hab heut früh was von den dingens in saalbach xen. also irgendwie is da jeder runtergefallen.  aber wär wohl ne gute veranstaltung gewesen


----------



## Bigribiker (6. Juni 2004)

@ Jörg 

wieso bin ich 2 monate und 5 tage zu spät?

@ alle

man brauch je nich gleich ne dirtstrecke schaufeln - sicher macht ein park sehr viel arbeit - aber erstmal reichts ja, wenn wir sagen: die die und die strecke für die biker und die für die fußgänger...
und in der lifttrasse kann man ja vielleicht noch a weng hand anlegen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2004)

klar ... wird eh auf lifttrassen/skihangorientiert hinauslaufen ... müsst man sich echt mal anschauen der fichtelgebirgsverein gibt sicher keinen wanderweg her  

sag deinem cheffe mal das wir gern unsere Bikeparkerfahrung  mit einbringen (bevor die alles falsch machen) und zumindest ich sofort mit der schaufel am berg stehe  

weis net ... wie schnell peilen die die sache an? also 2005 oder 06?

auf lange sicht kommst ohne ne dual leider net hin ... die meisten wollen halt dual fahren ... sogar du  

@carsten ... schau dir mal an wie es bei den anderen lettenbruedern auf der seite gemacht ist und schreib mir dementsprechend deine daten 

so nebenbei ...
der marco aus weidenberg ist heut mal mitgefahren ... heil angekommen und hat sich netmal schlecht geschlagen ... mal schauen ob er ein 2. mal mitfährt  ... in sein bullit könnt ich mich echt verlieben ...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2004)

Hei, ich mal wieder.
hab heut nommal 700 Hm unter meinen jetzt ganz glühenden (trelvjarden Gigawatt) Bobbers genommen. (Ich weiß Emän des fährst du zum abwärmen  )
Der OSh wird immer anspruchsvoller und geht langsamer schöner.  
Der M-Weg, der mit der Schwierigstelle, hält jetzt ein paar Überaschungen bereit  

@OLB Eman: Wie lange, zeitmäßig, brauchst man (du) denn von da wo der Downhill losgeht (also ohne des flache Kackstück) bis nach Fleckl auf den Parkplatz. 
Bin mir sicher du hast schon mal die Zeit gestopt  

@Carsten: mußt nur mal die Zeit zurrückrechnen  

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (8. Juni 2004)

also wie schnell sie die sache wollen weiß ich nich genau, aber er hat gemeint wenn der typ im landratsamt nich weiterkommt machen sies selber..also vielleicht schon 2005...ich sag halt bescheid das wir behilflich sind...
ich würd allerdins sagen erst mal so freeride und wenn dann noch ein paar mehr leute wind bekommen haben und der lift merkt das es was bringt machen wir uns an dual....dual is halt auch wieder das problem der südseite, weil no middlestationund von oben nach unten (??)

@Jörg 
zeit zurückrechnen....hm sind wir da gefahren? ...ansonsten egal! ..look at future!
achso und Jörg: der jochenb der mal bei euch ins GB geschrieben hat, wo is denn der jetzt her?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @OLB Eman: Wie lange, zeitmäßig, brauchst man (du) denn von da wo der Downhill losgeht (also ohne des flache Kackstück) bis nach Fleckl auf den Parkplatz.
> Bin mir sicher du hast schon mal die Zeit gestopt


so echt gestoppt nie... 2002 mitm firebeast neu damals unter 4 Minuten mit flachstück ... weis ich aber nur weil ich da musik auf den ohren hatte und das lied ungefähr so lang dauerte ... war aber ne andere zeit damals wo wir das fahren noch net so konnten *gg* ...
der trail ohne das flachstück dürfte ungefähr in der geisskopf zeit zu machen sein also unter 3 minuten denk ich mal
dann sag mal deine zeit 

auf den hometrails hab ich so nebenbei gesagt noch nie die zeit gestoppt ... wozu auch?

was ist mitm m-weg?


----------



## OLB Carre (8. Juni 2004)

hi leute, des mit ochsenkopf und liftbetrieb fuer biker waer scho a sach! helf natuerlich gerne mit! ich bin morgen (mittwoch) so ab 15.00 uhr in hof/tauberlitz und schau mir bzw. test mal die dualstrecke! wer zeit, kann ja auch mal vorbeischaun! also viel spass noch! man sieht sich!
da carre


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute, des mit ochsenkopf und liftbetrieb fuer biker waer scho a sach! helf natuerlich gerne mit! ich bin morgen (mittwoch) so ab 15.00 uhr in hof/tauberlitz und schau mir bzw. test mal die dualstrecke! wer zeit, kann ja auch mal vorbeischaun! also viel spass noch! man sieht sich!
> da carre


das ist leider der falsche tag und die falsche zeit  sonst wär ich gern raufgekommen

zum ochsenkopf ...
wir könnte ne page machen dafür um da was anzuschieben  also was net so ganz dhlastiges ... soll nur schön für radfahrer ausschauen

fahr am freitag mal hin und mach südhangbesichtigung ob da überhaupt was gutes rauskommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2004)

@Carsten: keine Ahnung.

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (8. Juni 2004)

@ carre
erzähl dann mal bitte wie die strecke war!?
hab dich heut in bth gesehen mit nem kleineren fahrrad..geiles teil!!! was hast denn noch so an rädern??


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Juni 2004)

sers, bin grad megamäßig hackedicht...war grad bei mein schwager hey... der hat irgend son zeug vom walter mitgebacht mit schlaffe 60% oder so...

aber heut, so um 18.30uhr fahren mirscho auf die kössser!!!! treffpunkt 18.30 uhr forsthaus... wie immer... boah mir is so schlecht etzt.... hoff ich bin bis heut abennd wieder fit...

sers andi

gute nacht...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> sers, bin grad megamäßig hackedicht...war grad bei mein schwager hey... der hat irgend son zeug vom walter mitgebacht mit schlaffe 60% oder so...
> 
> aber heut, so um 18.30uhr fahren mirscho auf die kössser!!!! treffpunkt 18.30 uhr forsthaus... wie immer... boah mir is so schlecht etzt.... hoff ich bin bis heut abennd wieder fit...
> 
> ...



18.30, bin da  
Und danach Scheibeplauder  
G.


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Juni 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ carre
> erzähl dann mal bitte wie die strecke war!?
> hab dich heut in bth gesehen mit nem kleineren fahrrad..geiles teil!!! was hast denn noch so an rädern??



war heut doch nicht in tauberlitz, hat zeitlich net hingehauen. folglich kann ich nichts ueber die strecke erzaehlen. dieses kleine rad war mein bmx, denn platten den ich vorne hatte, haste wohl uebersehen!? ja und mein votec hab ich noch, aber des is eh mehr schrott als fahrrad! das wars dann auch schon!

@ all
geht am wochenende biketechnisch was? haett mal wieder lust auf ne tour! 
na dann, viel spass heut noch! da carre!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2004)

@ all
geht am wochenende biketechnisch was? haett mal wieder lust auf ne tour! 
na dann, viel spass heut noch! da carre!

logisch  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> geht am wochenende biketechnisch was? haett mal wieder lust auf ne tour!
> na dann, viel spass heut noch! da carre!


klar ... BOZI DAR  so als alptraum mitm hardtail

vielleicht willst mal hohes Fichtelgebirge ... also schneeberg ochsenkopf


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Juni 2004)

also des mit bozi dar vergess ich gleich mal wieder! aber schneeberg oder ochsenkopf is scho eher was! ich ruf den wastl heut abend mal an! cu


----------



## Bigribiker (9. Juni 2004)

wenn ihr samstag oder sonntag an der nordseite vorbeikommt dürft ihr mal rodeln...aber NUR das! ..sonst nichts! ...und auch nur einmal


----------



## OLB Phil (10. Juni 2004)

Moinsen zusammen!
GÄHN!!!!
sachenzusammensammel - grummel kaffee kochen muss  

So ihr Weicheier fahren etz nach bozi mozi und ich fahr sogar mim Steppenwolf um mal nen vernüftigen materialtest durchzuführen.
Andi hat mir den Frame gestern geschweessst  

so long und loost hier nich so rum  
kann garnich verstehen warum da alle nich mitwollen?
lecker lift-essen-easy-DH-action.....


so long werd berichten obs gehalten hat.

CU OLB Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> also des mit bozi dar vergess ich gleich mal wieder! aber schneeberg oder ochsenkopf is scho eher was! ich ruf den wastl heut abend mal an! cu



Wie wärs denn morgen mit "nur" ein bisserle Ochsenkopf. 
Der hat verschiedene Seiten und ist eigentlich für "zwischendurch" auch gut ausreichend  
Der Emän treibt sich da auch rum.
Weißt mal M-Weg so und mal M-weg anders und mal DH und mal OSh und mal   (gibt leider keine Kaffeetassen  )
Aber hätte gedacht dann schoh irgendwie so um 11fe oder so  und von Fleckl oder Siberbechwerch aus.

Fallste grade zulesen tust, Marco, und lust hast kannst ja.....und so weiter.  

Wäre natürlich auch gern mit nach Bozi Mozi gefahren. Aber die nehmen mich immer net mit  
Die haben mir gestern wieder richtig abgeraten obwohl ich unbedingt wollte  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2004)

hmm warum willst das grad morgen machen ... am we hätten alle zeit ... du willst ihn für dich alleine ... gibs zu  aber wenn ihr fahrt ... sag was ... wehe ich erwisch euch so  und das ist gar net so unwahrscheinlich


bozi hättest uns gekillt glaub ich ... die bedingungen waren net grad die besten ... genug schlammlöcher auf der piste ... das liftfahren hat zwischendurch auch mal net so hingehauen ...
das einzige was den Tag rausgerissen hat war die krönung eines neuen OLBs  wer was und wie irgendwann später


----------



## OLB Andi (10. Juni 2004)

@ nurLB jörg

ja, eman hat recht. fahrts halt am we ochsenkopf. oder willst etz nimmer mit uns spielen. wo ein anderer OLB geworden ist und net du. mehr kann ich dazu leider jetz auch net sagen. nur soviel es giebt einen videobeweis !!
am we jedenfalls hätt ich auch zeit. morgen kann ich logischerweise net. 

also sers


----------



## OLB Phil (10. Juni 2004)

@all & my scheesser (thanx to him)

Der rahmen hat gehalten!
bin aber auch voll loosermässig runtergegurkt!
aber wenigstens war ich da, net wie gewisse andere leute......

Nee jörg hätt dir glaub heut da echt nich gefallen...vor allem die grandiose auf film gebannt OLB Taufe mit ****** ******** nicht  

So long bis die Tage CU Phil


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Fallste grade zulesen tust, Marco, und lust hast kannst ja.....und so weiter.
> G.



Servus,
also wenn du morgen fährst und des net die ganze Nacht regnet und wieder so rutschig is   bin ich dabei.
Muss nur schaun ob ich mei Gefährt ins kleine Auto reinbring  

C ya
Marco


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2004)

Schön das ihr alle wieder gesund und munter zurrück seid  

@Alle seid meinem letzten Beitrag: Wir können des auch am WE machen. Wär mir mittlerweile sogar rechter.
Dann bis morgen im Laden.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das ihr alle wieder gesund und munter zurrück seid
> 
> @Alle seid meinem letzten Beitrag: Wir können des auch am WE machen. Wär mir mittlerweile sogar rechter.
> Dann bis morgen im Laden.
> ...


jaja ... den wetterbericht gesehen *g*


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nur schaun ob ich mei Gefährt ins kleine Auto reinbring


nach fleckel kannst doch mitm bike fahren 

kannst übrigens auch wenns irgendwann mal passt irgendwie mal LB werden  wennst wollen solltest


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2004)

was ich noch sagen wollt ... ich hoff du nimmst das net ernst das geschreibsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (11. Juni 2004)

sersn, falls am sonntag was geht bin ich dabei. wär super wenn mich wer anrufen könnte, denn ich bin im moment internetlos. meine nummer schick ich mal per email rum! also man sieht sich vielleicht! da carre


----------



## OLB Andi (11. Juni 2004)

??


und wo wart´s ihr dann heut im laden? mußt ne halbe stunde mit´m bodo übern bauch vom jan ullrich reden. und der armstrong und was weis ich noch wer da noch so alles auf der strße rumgurken tut. aber der bodo weis des alles sowieso viel besser. aber des kennen wir ja *vfg*


also wenn jetz am sa. nammitag oder/und am so wer irgendwie oder -wo fahren tut - aber net auf der straße - und wenn es die dann auch net so stören sollt das ich auch fast so fett bin wie der ullrich ( naja, ganz so fett bin ich dann auch net ) dann könnt ich ja evtl. auch mitfahren.

HH
andi


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2004)

hmm sorry ... dacht der jörg wird dir schon gesellschaft leisten  

war mit steinerücken am 5 sterne dh beschäftigt ... wusst gar net das man solch riesige brocken bewegen kann  red eigentlich nur vom flachen ersten stück für Männer   vom dh ... es gibt jetzt zumindest per fuss ne linie ... per bike hat das noch net ganz so hingehauen ... aber die schwerstellen sind entschärft

schaun mer mal wie das wetter wird ... auf jedenfall net opti


----------



## maggus12345 (12. Juni 2004)

hi leutz,

wenn man mal fragen darf: wo genau kann man denn so am ochsenkopf fahren? is jetzt auch nicht sooo weit von mir weg, und ich würde mir des gebiet gerne mal ansehen. könnt ihr mir das so beschreiben, dass man das auch halbwegs findet, oder sind die trails schwer zu entdecken?

greets

markus


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> ??
> 
> 
> und wo wart´s ihr dann heut im laden? mußt ne halbe stunde mit´m bodo übern bauch vom jan ullrich reden. und der armstrong und was weis ich noch wer da noch so alles auf der strße rumgurken tut. aber der bodo weis des alles sowieso viel besser. aber des kennen wir ja *vfg*
> ...



Ja gestern ist des zeitlich alles ein bisserle außer Kontrolle geraten bei mir   Sorry.

Heut schau´mer mal wies Wettrer sich entwickelt. Meine Wetterestation zeigt Tendenz net gut an. Aber hat ja gestern auch durchgehalten.
Ich ruf dich mal so um 11fe rum an.
Aber mehr so´ne Entspannungstour Ochsenkoffl (mal schaun was sich so verändert hat) vielleicht auch nach ...........usw.

Hab gestern auch mal die Baggerarbeiten am ESh gesehen   
Hoffentlich meint der Emän was anderes mit Steinerücken  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2004)

ochsenkopf würd ich sagen morgen ... dann nehmen wir den carre mal mit ...
die brille  will vielleicht auch mit

heut koesseine wenns net regnet ...  

keine angst ... soviele steine hab ich net gerückt ... is jetzt eher noch materialmordender da die bremsstellen herraussen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2004)

Mmmh, des hab ich jetz erst glesen nachdem ich mim Andy telefoniert hab.
Aber des is net so schlimm glaub ich weil wir (ich) mal was anderes fahrn wollten und dann so an Warmensteinach gedacht haben und des würd ja des mim LB Carren morgen net kreuzen.
Haben jetzt mal schoh was ausgemacht, so um 13.30 am Siberbergwerk.
Und dann ausmachen, also so auf den Berg rauf und dann "nur" M-Weg nach Warmensteinach.
Ich ruf dich jetzt einfach mal an.

Ach wenn noch irgendwer lust hat, einfach vor Ort sein.

G.


----------



## maggus12345 (12. Juni 2004)

*kleinlaut* hallo?

gibts irgend nen gut zu findenden startpunkt zu euren trails am ochsenkopf?

greets

markus


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2004)

oh ... dich haben wir ganz ignoriert ... sorry ...

am besten du fährst mal ne runde mit dann siehst die trails 

die trails starten alle am berg oben und sind gut ausgeschilderte Wanderwege...

der main/donau weg nach karches beginnt hinterm wirtshaus .. eher schnell wenige hindernisse aber schön zu fahren

der von uns sogenannte 5sterne DH beginnt 300 m die forststrasse richtung Neubau/fleckl als steiler steiniger pfad nach fleckl ... 

der andere gute steinige dh geht richtung bischofsgrün als "steiler steiniger Pfad" ... beginnt wennst das wirtshaus auf der rechten seite hast und grad aus weiter fährst

der technischte pfad beginnt unter der südschwebebahn durch mitten im hang und geht als m-weg richtung warmensteinach ... 

aber am besten du fährst mal mit ... wir beissen net


----------



## maggus12345 (12. Juni 2004)

also mit mitfahren hätte ich kein problem, aber ich weiss ja net, wieviel spass ihr mit so nem bremsklotz wie mir habt ;-)

hab mir mal eure homepage angesehen, und muss sagen - wow - da kann ich (noch) nicht mithalten.

bewege mich momentan so in der anfänger-freeride-light liga oder so ;-)

naja, wir werden sehen. wann fahrt ihr denn wieder?

greets

markus


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2004)

Heut um 13.30 vom Silbereisenbergwerk auf´m Ochsenkopf und von dort nach Warmensteinach runter und dann irgendwie angeblich auf´s Bayreuther Haus und dann wieder zurrück, oder so ähnlich  

Ät OLB Emän: was ist eine " Südschwebebahn"    

G.


----------



## maggus12345 (12. Juni 2004)

hm, also ich glaub nicht, dass ich in 12 minuten von bamberg zum ochsenkopf fahren kann   

aber wenn ihr vielleicht morgen oder so nochmal fahrt, sagt mir bescheid. wenn nich, finden wir schon nen termin.

greets und viel spass beim riden heute

markus


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, also ich glaub nicht, dass ich in 12 minuten von bamberg zum ochsenkopf fahren kann
> 
> aber wenn ihr vielleicht morgen oder so nochmal fahrt, sagt mir bescheid. wenn nich, finden wir schon nen termin.
> 
> ...


ach ... schaut schlimmer aus wie es ist ... hat bis jetzt jeder seinen spass gehabt ... es fordert keiner von dir wie nen irrer durch das steinfeld zu fahren ... sogar unter uns gibts weicheier die das umfahren

wir fahren oft in der gegend ... sogar morgen wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, also ich glaub nicht, dass ich in 12 minuten von bamberg zum ochsenkopf fahren kann
> 
> aber wenn ihr vielleicht morgen oder so nochmal fahrt, sagt mir bescheid. wenn nich, finden wir schon nen termin.
> 
> ...



Fahren morgen "wieder" mal unsere Klassikrunde. (Marco fallst des gleiche nommal erleben willst)
Schneeberch-Ochsenkopf und des Zeug dazwischen.
Der Treffpunkt für alle die mitfahren wollen ist 12.30 am Silberhaus. Ist direkt an der 303 ein sehr großer geteerter Parplatz, am Silberhaus halt.
Über Geschwindigkeit Bergauf oder Bergab brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen, eher vielleicht über die Wegzustände bergab. Sind ein bisserl steinig. (Wir kennen dich ja net und wie lieb du dein Rad hast  )
Aber geht auch alles langsam und materialschonend. Nur wer will schoh immer des gleiche Material fahren 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Juni 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> kannst übrigens auch wenns irgendwann mal passt irgendwie mal LB werden  wennst wollen solltest


  


			
				OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> was ich noch sagen wollt ... ich hoff du nimmst das net ernst das geschreibsel



Wen oder was meinst denn??  

Wie wars heut? Seit ihr vom BT Haus den Brunnenweg runter?
Wegen morgen sag ich noch beschaid...

C y'all
Marco


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Wen oder was meinst denn??


den jörg meint ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (12. Juni 2004)

alles klar, muss mal sehen, wahrscheinlich komm ich morgen einfach mal vorbei und schau mir die sache mal an, hab aber jetzt nicht soo lang zeit, naja, wurst.

ihr erkennt mich sicher    werde der mit dem schlechtesten bike sein  

und wenn nicht dieses, dann nächstes wochenende.

greets und thnkx

markus


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, muss mal sehen, wahrscheinlich komm ich morgen einfach mal vorbei und schau mir die sache mal an, hab aber jetzt nicht soo lang zeit, naja, wurst.
> 
> ihr erkennt mich sicher  werde der mit dem schlechtesten bike sein
> 
> ...


von bamberg einfach mal so   hab das net als so nen katzensprung in erinnerung


----------



## maggus12345 (12. Juni 2004)

naja, als aussendienstler ist man so einiges gewöhnt, ich glaub so ne stunde oder ein bisschen länger. is doch net so schlimm. ich komm ma vorbei, schau mir des ma an, und werd dann wahrscheinlich wieder abhauen müssen, leider.

nächstes mal bring ich dann ma mehr zeit mit, aber ich möcht euch unbedingt ma kennen lernen.

greets

markus


----------



## maggus12345 (13. Juni 2004)

also ich komm vorbei. bissi zeit hab ich auch mitgebracht. 

bin ja mal gespannt, aber ich hab euch ja gewarnt, dass ich nicht sonderlich gut bin.

greets

markus


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Wen oder was meinst denn??
> 
> Wie wars heut? Seit ihr vom BT Haus den Brunnenweg runter?
> Wegen morgen sag ich noch beschaid...
> ...



War voll genial. Am besten war die Trümmerschlucht gefolgt vom Gegenanstieg  
Ob der Weg vom BH jetzt der Brunnenweg war weiß ich net. War auf jedenfall rechts von der Staße.

G.  

PS an alle: des Wetter wird im laufe des Tages immer besser


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2004)

www.lettenbrueder.com/trailpics/ochsenkopf.htm ... brauchen noch pics dafür ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2004)

Stimmt, von den Streckenabschnitten Fleckl und M-Weg gibts eigentlich keine bis wenig Bilda  
Werd mal mein Archiv durchsuchen.
Diverse Schilderbilda hab ich glaub ich auch noch.

G.


----------



## maggus12345 (13. Juni 2004)

hi ihr,

wollt mich nochma für eure gelduld mit mir heute bedanken. obwohl es sehr anstrengen für mich war, und ich morgen wahrscheinlich nicht mehr laufen kann, war es trotzdem sehr sehr geil.

kann man die fotos von heute irgendwo begutachten???

bis bald (so in zwei drei wochen, wenn mein hintern wieder verheilt ist und ihr mich lame schnecke nochmal mitnehmen wollt)

markus


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2004)

Ät Emän: Von Fleckl gibts keine Bilda, außer ein dummes. Müßmer dran arbeiten  

Ät Maggus: Gut, bist noch heim gekommen. Hoffentlich haste daheim keins mim Nudelholz bekommen  
Hier mal 2 Bilda von heute.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2004)

Ups, mmh naja war wohl irgendwas falsch.
Aber jetzt.

G.


----------



## showman (13. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all,

das Steinbild, ist das die Abfahrt nach Fleckl?

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2004)

nein .. der H-Weg vom Schneeberg oben zum seehaus ... also auf dem Berg daneben 

bist eingeladen den weg mal zu fahren  wie maggus bewiesen hat überlebt man das schon


----------



## showman (13. Juni 2004)

@ OLB EMan,

danke für die Einladung. Werd ich gerne mal annehmen. Meld mich wenns mal passt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## maggus12345 (13. Juni 2004)

ne ne, kein nudelholz. hat scho gepasst. war auf jeden fall echt spassig (so alles in allem)

greets

markus


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne, kein nudelholz. hat scho gepasst. war auf jeden fall echt spassig (so alles in allem)
> 
> greets
> 
> markus


das es für dich spassig war mag man kaum glauben ... aber auch quälerei kann spass sein  

auf jedenfall war es damals bei mir der einstieg zum wahnsinn als ich da mal dabei war bei der runde ... hab damals voll blut gelekt ... vor allem auf fleckel runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (13. Juni 2004)

naja, also bergrauf war net so lustig, aber runterwärts - da bekommt man lust nach mehr (irgendwie). und man will besser fahren lernen. und mal auf nem bike fahren, was nicht den halben wald taub macht  

blut geleckt trifft die sache irgendwie...

greets

markus

ps. quälerei ja - aber an seiner ausdauer kann man ja schliesslich noch arbeiten


----------



## showman (14. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all,

noch ne Frage:

Was ist das für ein Trail auf euerem Dezemberbild? Kann man den mit dem H-Weg kombinieren ohne das man  :kotz: 

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> noch ne Frage:
> 
> ...



Des ist ein Stück H-Weg. Gleich nach dem Seehaus. 
Fällt bei uns unter Donau-Eschingen-Trail. 
Des mit dem H-Weg is ja so ne Sache das es ganz verschiedene Tourenmöglichkeiten gibt die weit außernander sind.
Und wennste diesen H-Wegabschnitt mit dem auf der Kösser verbinden willst dann brauchste Emänenergie oder du wirst irgendwann :kotz: und dann Tod umfallen.

G.


----------



## maggus12345 (15. Juni 2004)

hi,

eine frage, du (LBJörg) und OLB Eman (ich hoff ich hab des jetzt mit den LB´s und OLB´s richtig gemacht) fahrt doch mit der Speedhub, oder? Wie teuer war denn so ein ding bzw. wie viel teurer als ne normale schaltung kommt denn so ein teil? ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir ein neues bikeprojekt vorgenommen habe. Da der trend ja eh zum zweitbike geht   , will ich mir bis mitte - ende nächsten jahres nen richtigen freerider zusammenbasteln - eben sowas ähnliches, womit ihr fahrt. jetzt heisst es natürlich neben sparen auch planen.

irgendwie habt ihr mich infiziert, so steinige, rutschige trails zu fahren. 

greets

markus


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2004)

An einem Fully mit Scheibe wird sie wohl auf so 950 E´s kommen.
Wennst dir unbedingd eine eingebildet hast dann darfst net den Emän dazu befragen, der meckert immer 
Und meint dann noch die kostet Energie.  
Voll geizig, als Energiemillioner  
Ne normale Schaltung kostet......äääh.......mmmh......halt Nerven 

G.


----------



## maggus12345 (15. Juni 2004)

also normalerweise gehört eman´s bike mit blei ausgegossen. und am gesten noch zwei sandsäcke an den lenker gebunden. und selbst dann wird der kerl wahrscheinlich net müde   

greets

markus
ps. hm, aber so ne speedhub is scho schick...


----------



## BikestationBS (15. Juni 2004)

sorry hatte am so ein autotechnisches problem. Aber dieses we wäre cool wenn ich mitkönnt auf ne runde.
cya
Manuel


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> noch ne Frage:
> 
> ...


ja das ist der donau eschingen Trail (H-Weg) kurz nach der schlüsselstelle die ich an dem tag wo das foto entstanden ist wohl net gefahren bin  sieht nass aus  auf dem weg kommt stellenweise schon gardaseefeeling auf

Hweg koesseine ist ne andere tour ... schneeberg H-Weg und koesseine H-weg zusammen zu machen ist als bergaborientierter schon ne aufgabe  theoretisch geht der h-weg auf der anderen seite des schneebergs auch wieder runter übern rudolfsstein nach weissenstadt ... schöner weg ... freeridemässig ... aber der uphill danach ist blöd

@maggus ... ich hatte an dem tag wohl eh das schwerste bike ... bin bei so 19,5 kg  

zur speedhub ... würd das ding nimmer kaufen ... aber nur weil ich find das das ding das geld net ganz wert ist

auf der einen seite ist die hub schon geil ... nie kettenprobs ... gang sitzt immer ... stabiles laufrad ... aber im Vergleich zu ner kettenschaltung hast nen anderes tretgefühl ... indirekt irgendwie und zäher

@brille ... klar kannst wieder mal mit ... überred die anderen mal das sie auch mitfahren ... bekommst ne sms wenn wir fahren

@all ... bin mittwoch zu haus ... also wenn abends gefahren wird steh ich bereit ...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2004)

war im steinwald ... und seh immer deutlicher das ich kein bike für lenzerheide hab ... der rahmen ist so ein schrott


----------



## maggus12345 (15. Juni 2004)

hast du den rahmen schon länger? wieso bist denn damit so unzufrieden?

greets

markus

ps. was ist die lenzerheide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> war im steinwald ... und seh immer deutlicher das ich kein bike für lenzerheide hab ... der rahmen ist so ein schrott



Hast du wohl Ferien   oder bloß keine Lust zum lernen weils Wetter schön war  
War mal Kösser deine H-Weglinie begutachten und um zu schaun wo ich immer falsch fahre.
So, jetzt kann ichs auch flüssiger  
Wenn ich des jetzt jeden Tag einmal fahr dann mußte dich warm anschnallen     

Hat grade angefangen zum regnen   

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (16. Juni 2004)

Sers

Meld mich auch mal wieder!

@all Ich hatt für mich sa geisskopfkopf angedacht hab mim carre schon mal gephont! Da wär auch scott fahrtechnikseminar!!!!!!!!!!  

Sonst gehts mir gut aber hab wieder keinen freerider weil die kurbel von rf noch net da is! Aber zumindest is des BCR etz meins

         MFg
              OLB wAstl, der die ganzen neuen noch nie gesehen hat weil er am we immer keine zeit hat

@jörg wir haben etz den caddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2004)

@maggus ... der rahmen ist einfach kapputtgefahren ... wenn ich mich in ne kurve lege merk ich voll das der hinterbau instabil ist und kann den gripp nicht erfühlen

der cheetah hinterbau ist für solche steinfeldheizereien die wir jetzt machen einfach net geeignet also bringt auch nen lagersatz nur kurzzeitig was

@jörg ... haben heut keine vorlesung ... deshalb bin ich bei dem schönen wetter mal heimgefahren um den steinwald nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen ... war recht gut ... aber auch anstrengend 
ja übung macht auf so wegen wie dem h-weg schon viel aus

@wastl ... immer die WE keine zeit hab ausreden  willst einfach net bergauffahren ... gibs zu  
gk .. keinen bock so weit zu fahren ...


----------



## littledevil (16. Juni 2004)

@ Eman: Steinfeldheizereien ist wohl der passende Ausdruck   

@alle: Kommt doch mal zum Rauhen Kulm! Da gibts ein richtig böses Steinfeld! Und ein nicht ganz so böses   und 1 2 Singletrails auch.. oder 3.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @ Eman: Steinfeldheizereien ist wohl der passende Ausdruck
> 
> @alle: Kommt doch mal zum Rauhen Kulm! Da gibts ein richtig böses Steinfeld! Und ein nicht ganz so böses   und 1 2 Singletrails auch.. oder 3.



War ich schoh  
Du meinst bestimmt des waagrechte Steinfeld bei dem man eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit braucht um durchzukommen und natürlich 4 Bar Luftdruck um danach weiterfahren zu können   
Da wo vorher die trailige Stelle mit dem Baum und dem Geländer kommt 
Hast du schon mal versucht kerzengerade über das Riesensteinfeld bergab durchzubrechen  


@OLB Wästl: Muß Freitag nachts noch in die Erbert. Soll heißen Sam is net so mein Tag.

@Maggus: Hab noch ein Bild von dir wieste am Schneeberch oben ankommst.

@OLB Emän: Vorlesung   Müßt ihr da wohl so aus Märchenbücher was drauß vorlesen  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Juni 2004)

Tach...

Hab mal a bissl trainiert...
Die H-Trail Schlüsselstellen vorm Seehaus ham ganz gut geklappt , die eine nachm SH hab ich ma erst noch amal angekuckt  

Am Ochsenkopf bin ich auch mal weng rumgekurvt, der MD-Trail (der, den mir damals nicht hochsin) is echt schön zum fahn, der Q-Weg der dann weiter unten weiter geht is richtig zum heizen mit n paar geiln Sprüngen...

OSh war ich auch...Des is ja echt nurnoch...  , hatte ich garnimmer so in Erinnerung, war da glaub ich damit beschäftigt net zu sterben    
Bis auf die erste Platte hats gut geklappt    Springt ihr da oder fährt ma des, ich hab lieber nochmal getragen...
Achja und da wos an Eman des einemal gschmissen hat, wenn ihr da kurz danach son morschen "umgefallenen" Baum seht, des war wohl  ich..., da ging mir a bissl der weg aus   

Wenn mal wer am Ochsenkopf is, oder sonst was biketechnisch los is könnta ma ja beschaid sagn...

C y'all
Marco


----------



## maggus12345 (16. Juni 2004)

@ LB Jörg: oh ja, ich erinner mich *schwitz*
und das war ja erst der anfang. aber wenn es in ordnung für euch ist, würd ich gerne nochma mitfahren. aber erst nächsten monat, wenn der neue rahmen da ist. euer gebiet ist ideal um zu testen, ob das material hält.

ausserdem war es mit euch echt schön

greets

markus


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2004)

@supah gee

oh je ... jetzt fängt der auch schon das trainieren an   

den einstieg am ochsenshore meinst ... der wird gefahren ... die platte danach gesprungen
als du vor 2 wochen dabei warst waren echt üble bedingungen ... letzten sonntag waren alle schlüsselstellen trotz feuchte locker zu fahren

die schlüsselstelle nachm seehaus hat das prob das dir zwar nichts passiert aber das bike schnell mal kratzer abbekommt

@jörg ... morgen wird mir wieder was "vorgelesen" ... also bis freitag


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2004)

@Supah Gee: Die erste Platte im OSh tut man so springfahrn  
Mußt gleich so nach links reinspringfahren damit des mit der Linie klappt. 
Und trainier net soviel geht bloß dein Rad kaputt  
Die letzte Schlüsseltelle nach dem SH mußte ganz schnell fahren, damit wenig Zeit für die Kratzer bleiben    

@Maggus: Dann bis zum nächsten mal. Damitste auch weißt was der OSh ist   


Diesmal komm ich Freitag bestimmt in den Laden  
Egal wie dick der Jan ist.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Supah Gee: Die erste Platte im OSh tut man so springfahrn
> Mußt gleich so nach links reinspringfahren damit des mit der Linie klappt.
> Und trainier net soviel geht bloß dein Rad kaputt


erzähl keinen so mist  alles ausser fahren is da riskant ... haben wir doch schon öfter angeschaut *g*

fahr übrigends nächstes also net dieses WE zum KoB nach Bad Wildbad ... falls wer bock haben sollt und sich trauen sollt was ich net glaub   kann mitfahren  
wollt ich nur gesagt haben  

übrigens bin ich gestern forsthaus koesseine hweg kaisertrail püttnersfels in 2:10 gefahren ... das brauchen wir sonst am mittwoch für einen *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2004)

2:10  Du meinst schoh h, oder. Könnt auch Deutschland-Lettland sein  

news......news....news......news....news...

Heut war es soweit. Während OLB Emän einen auf schnell gemacht hat war ich auf "gefährlich" unterwegs. (hua huaua)
Im Schweiße meiner kompletten Dainesefraktion ist der FPSh nun ein komplett durchgefahrener "heimischer" (wichtig, siehe später) Trail    
Im Schlüsselstellenbereich war zwar noch der Übergang von Erde in Fels naß (hua hua  ) aber bei den Wetteraussichten wollt ich nimmer warten  
Nach Stunden der Meditation war ich des angstwegmeditierens überdrüssig........ja......und des wars dann 


Wißt ihr OLB´s eigentlich was das bedeutet. 
In der nur mündlichen Überlieferung der Lettensatzung steht nämlich geschrie....ääääh gesagt das:
Punkt 1: Wenn ein LB einen schwierigen "heimischen", und einem OLB bekannten, Trail befährt den noch kein OLB befahren hat, dann wird der LB automatisch zum OLB.  
Weil ein LB ja net wo fahren kann wo noch kein OLB gefahren ist. Logisch oder  
Punkt 2 Aber: Diese Regel der automatischen OLBsierung wird verworfen falls ein OLB dagegen ist und den Punkt 1 innerhalb eines Monats außer Kraft setzen kann.   
Als Normmonat wird hierbei der Februar (28 Tage) herangezogen  
Weil Lettenbrüder schieben nichts auf die lange Bierbank 

Juhuu, ich bin in 28 Tagen OLB  

siju morgen äähm heut im Laden.

G.  


PS: Mußte die Sh-Sache endlich abschließen um mich meiner neuen Dh-Sache ganz widmen zu können


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 1: Wenn ein LB einen schwierigen "heimischen", und einem OLB bekannten, Trail befährt den noch kein OLB befahren hat, dann wird der LB automatisch zum OLB.
> Weil ein LB ja net wo fahren kann wo noch kein OLB gefahren ist. Logisch oder


träum weiter ... solang du vor bozi dar angst hast und geisskopf den dh nicht fährst steht mein felsenfestes veto einer OLB ernennung entgegen ...

OLB is nämlich fast unabhängig vom fahren 

eins sag ich gleich ... ich fahr da nicht runter ... is nicht mein gebiet und is mir zu riskant


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> träum weiter ... solang du vor bozi dar angst hast und geisskopf den dh nicht fährst steht mein felsenfestes veto einer OLB ernennung entgegen ...
> 
> OLB is nämlich fast unabhängig vom fahren
> 
> eins sag ich gleich ... ich fahr da nicht runter ... is nicht mein gebiet und is mir zu riskant




*hehe*

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2004)

Bikesonsand ist am 4.Juli falls es irgendeinen interessiert  

http://www.bikesonsand.de


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2004)

4. Juli. Schau`mer uns des an......oder fahr´mer mit  

@Geißköpfer: Und was hin  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2004)

Habs mir mal durchgelesen.
Ich fahr mal mit  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juni 2004)

servus

wollt nur mal sagen, dass ich auch noch lebe!

fahr morgen mit wasl und carrrrre ne "show" in waldershof beim bahnhof
is jeder herzlich dazu eingeladen 
bier gibts auch 
und bald bin ich 16 dann darf ich endlich selber bier kaufen 
JUHU!!!! 
und wenn ich wieder ne schaltung hab fahr ich auch wieder mal mit freeriden!

mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB Wastl (19. Juni 2004)

Hmm

LB Carre und ich sind wieder vom GK da wetter war viel zu gut! Sonnenschein kaputt is nix und viel evil eye san mer gfahrn!

           Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2004)

@ Chikkenfeet: schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Hast jetzt dein Schaltwerk auch noch verkauft  
Du und dein Leichtbauwahn  
Mal schaun, vielleicht schau das ich mal rausschaun  

@Wästl: Eigentlich wollt ich ja was von Dauerregen und krassen Stürtzen mit extremer Zerstörung (doppelter Rahmenbruch usw.) hören.  
Zu schönes Wetter und alles noch ganz........        sowas traust du dich schreiben.  
Also arbeite daran  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2004)

geisskopf hehe ... wir hatten doch auch schönes wetter ... also lass unserem representationsteam das sich nicht immer im Wald versteckt doch den spass  

bikesonsand .... beisst uns ja keiner wenn wir hinfahren 

regnen tuts net also führ heut mal deinen fichtelplattenshore vor ... will ich sehen


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2004)

1300 koesseine vom forsthaus aus ... falls es wer liest und bock hat


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2004)

Also zu Bikesonsand. Da fahr ich net nur hin, sondern natürlich mit  
Alles umsonst, Lift, keine Startgebühren, Lift und sogar der Lift ist frei für Radfahrer
Heut 1300.....mmh.....wollt eigentlich 1330 zum Wastl. Hat mich angerufen und wenn ich net komm dann bek...................!!
Bin außerdem irgendwie körperlich unfit und ne kleine Straßenrunde liegt mir glaub ich heute besser. 
Und des heißt FPSh. Aber der wäre heute eh naß.
Mmmmmh.......mmmmmh......wenn ich da bin, bin ich da. Wenn net halt net.  

G. 

PS: Represensationsteam


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2004)

hatte den ersten richtigen sturz der sich auch so nennen darf seit langem   ...
wär heut fast gestorben nachdem ich versucht hab wie schnell denn das steile stück vom püttnersfels geht ... hehe es gibt eine vmax ... wo die liegt weis ich noch net ... heut war ich drüber
menschliches versagen halt   

kannst uns ja bei bikesonsand mal anmelden


----------



## OLB Andi (20. Juni 2004)

sersen

hey sagts mal wenn die megacooleultrageilehaarstreubendenervenaufreibende schtandschow von unseren endkrassen streetstylern und natürlich unseren flatdroppern ( bitte net hauen) stattfindet. ich weis nämlich vor lauter langeweile net was ich machen soll. mal schaun, evtl fahr ich mal zum bahnhof

tel hab ich leider keinen von eúch erwischt. aber wenns noch wer lesen sollte... kann er ja hinkommen. 

für was habt´s ihr eigendlich ein händy oder so ein klingelteil... zum rasieren, oder zum klingeltonrunterholen äh... -laden. 

also sers.... andi


ps. hey.... eman hats heut volllllllllle kanne zerlegt. aber er lebt scho noch *gg* hat sich glaub ich hauptsächlich um sei gobl xorgt. )


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2004)

@ OLB Eman:Warste alleine unterwegs?? Haste was dabei zerstört??

Oh, ich seh gerade der OLB Ändy hat auch was geschrieben.
Des mit dem Vorturnen war schoh so um 1330.
Und des mit den Händies. Ich glaub die Laden damit nur Logos runter  

Also ich tu grade ein wenig kränkeln. Drum war ich um 1300 nicht am Forsthaus.
Hab mir gedacht das ich auch zum OLB Wästl fahr. Aber er hat ständig die besagten Logos runtergeladen   und war nicht erreichbar.
Dann war ich alleine ganau 5.1km   unterwegs und die hälfte davon hab ich geschoben. 
Hab wohl nen Virus.    Hoffentlich geht der net durch die Tastatur  

Und wo zum Teufel meldet man sich da an.
Hab mal ins Gästebuch geschrieben von dene und meine Email hinterlassen  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2004)

Juhu, bin wieder gesund 
Mußte mal was schreiben damit wir wieder hochrutschen  

Meinste Emän das ich mit meiner Rohloff auch über 90 komm oder die 3% machen des zunichte  
Na, nen versuch ist wert  

Is Mittwoch, bei passendem Wetter, ein Fahrplauder  ?

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Juni 2004)

ser leute, fahr bikeonsand gerne mit! ein riesen Spass! will wer gleich ne sammelanmeldung machen? waer scho net schlecht! ich werd glaub ich sowieso des ganze we in hirschau verbringen, a bissl sandboarden usw. also machts gut!


----------



## OLB Andi (22. Juni 2004)

@ jörg, und wer´s sonnnst noch interessiert

am mi. tun wir auf jeden fall fahren tun. außer es schneit oder so. dann gehen wir gleich zum gemütlichen teil über. so mit glühwein... etc.
ansonsten wie immer 18.30 forsthaus. oder malwas anderes??? evtl. rawetzer haus? schreibt´s mal was da

hm... schad das ich die aktionshow verpasst hab. aber ich hatte ja mein private. mit eman als überflieger.  
@ eman 
tut des wenigsten ein bisserl weh?? 

@ all, die wo mit nach lenzerheide wollen
am nächsten we. machen wir etz unbedingt mal die anmeldung!!!! der eman is da zwar eh net da, aber des können wir ja auch ohne ihn. also treffen wir uns da mal bei jemanden, der wo so nen computer hat . 

sers andi


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2004)

@andi ... nein weh tuts eigentlich nimmer  glück gehabt ... so ne sturz an der stelle kann ganz anders enden  

@jörg ... keine ahnung ob die rohloff da nen nachteil ist ... kommt drauf an ob die anderen bei über 90 gebremst haben  

mittwoch bin ich net da ... und am WE versuch ich uns würdig in Bad Wildbad zu vertreten ... hab angst


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2004)

nochwas ... zum döbraberg hat brille gesagt das die strecke mist ist .... also müssen wir net hin ...


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Juni 2004)

Sersn

Am Wochenende soll ja schönes Wetter werden...   
Geht da was bezüglich Schneeberch & Ochsenkopf?

C y'all
Marco


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2004)

Erstma wegen Bikesonesand. 
Ich würd schoh alle mal anmelden, Sammeltechnisch. 
Aber wir treffen uns ja eh am Miwa, drumm hab ich auch nichts weiter geschrieben.
Und von dir Carre brauch ich mal den Nachnamen.
Hab den OLB Emän und mich schoh angemeldet. Aber gleich dazugeschreiben das noch mehr LB`s dazukommen.
Ach ja, hab nebenbei erwähnt das du (OLB Emän) als Geschwindigkeitsfanatiger den 92er Rekord brechen willst. Ich hoffe das war dir recht    

Wegen morgen, mmmh, ich glaub wettertechnisch wird da nur der gemütlich Teil übrig bleiben 
Ja wegen Lenzerheide. Wird langsam Zeit. 
Da fahrn`mer halt einfach mal alle zum Emän und schaun wies bei dem so ausschaut   

@OLB Ändy: werd morgen versuchen dich in der Arbeit mal zu erreichen.

@Supah Gee: logisch geht am WE was. Is nur noch net klar was genau. 
Auf jeden Fall ist unser Bergaufziehmänchen net dabei. Da wirds dann auch net so anstrengend  
Werds mal hier reinschreiben was wir treiben. So Fr Abend.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2004)

> Auf jeden Fall ist unser Bergaufziehmänchen net dabei.


grrr



> Ach ja, hab nebenbei erwähnt das du (OLB Emän) als Geschwindigkeitsvernatiger den 92er Rekord brechen willst. Ich hoffe das war dir recht


hehe du solltest doch mittlerweile wissen das extrem highspeed net so meine sache ist


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2004)

Booahh, wie kann man denn so schnell antworten. Typisch Geschwindigkeitsfanatiker  

War vorhin übrigens auf der Kösser. Is so halb trocken halb naß gewesen  
Hab ständig die Linie verpeilt, da man vom Trockenen zu schnell ins Nasse gesteint ist.
Ach und hab auf dem oberen Treppenstück diesmal aufgeschaut. 20.9km/h bin ich da irgendwo mal schnell gewesen.
Eigentlich recht viel, weil in dem Stück H-Weg danach hab ich grade mal 26.3 geschafft und des wohl am Anfang  
Hätte auch fast einen Highspeedlöffler gehabt. Irgendwie ist die Nässe gefährlich    

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Booahh, wie kann man denn so schnell antworten. Typisch Geschwindigkeitsfanatiker
> 
> War vorhin übrigens auf der Kösser. Is so halb trocken halb naß gewesen
> Hab ständig die Linie verpeilt, da man vom Trockenen zu schnell ins Nasse gesteint ist.
> ...


die erste nässefahrt ist immer so  danach lernt man wieder mit rutschraum zu fahren  prognosen sagen es wird ein relativ nasser sommer also gewöhn dich dran


----------



## OLB Phil (22. Juni 2004)

@all miwo riders!
bin auf jeden auch mit am start morgen. Immer noch mit meiner alten Gurke  

@we
ja kömmer ja morgen ausmachen wegen lenzer heide! oder wie mer des schreibt.... 

@andi

ich meld mich ma bie dir in arbeit!


----------



## OLB Andi (23. Juni 2004)

sers nochmal

heute abend 18.30 am MARKTREDWITZER HAUS !!! nur noch mal zur info. wenns regnen sollte müssmer halt noch mal telefonanieren.

und tschüß 
andi


----------



## OLB Carre (23. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Erstma wegen Bikesonesand.
> Ich würd schoh alle mal anmelden, Sammeltechnisch.
> Aber wir treffen uns ja eh am Miwa, drumm hab ich auch nichts weiter geschrieben.
> Und von dir Carre brauch ich mal den Nachnamen.
> ...


super, dass du (Jörg) die Anmeldung übernimmst. also, mein normaler Name is Stefan Schertl! ich schreib etz einfach mal noch mein geburtsdatum hin, vielleicht brauchen die des auch: 25.12.82! na dann bis bald! wird bestimmt ein riesen spaß!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2004)

@Carre: allse klar, aber Geburtstag is hoff ich et so wichtig  

@Ändy: Marktrewitzer Haus....des is doch des im Steinwald.

Man bin heut extra früh aufgestanden und auf den Okopf geradelt weil die gesagt haben das es nur Vormittag schön ist  
Bin gleich mal richtig in den Regen reingekommen  
Und die letzte FPSh Abfahrt war echt kritisch   bei Regen  
Nommal will ich heut nimmer bei Regen fahrn.
Aber schau´mer mal.

G.  

Nommal @ Ändy: Ach ja, als betroffener schau mal deine Mails durch. Da ist eine mit so 840 Kb. Eine Schreckensmail


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2004)

Hei Wästl,
wie wars denn heut in der Schule  und wie schauts denn bei dir aus mim Sandradfahren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2004)

zur geschwindigkeitsproblematik bei bikesonsand ...

nachdem ich jetzt stundenlang nur mit physik zu tun hatte bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen das gewicht alles ist ...

die reibung steigt linear wenn nicht sogar leicht degressiv mitm gewicht .... der luftwiderstand aber quadratisch  d.h ... da der schwerere oben auch soviel energie mehr hat wie er mehr reibung hat entscheidet der luftwiderstand ... also rahmen mit blei ausgiessen  

fahr morgen früh nach wildbad ... wenn ich net sterbe schreib ich montag wieder was hier rein


----------



## OLB Andi (24. Juni 2004)

@ jörg

hä... ich hab kein mail von dir. 

@ eman

soll wohl heißen das ich gewinnen würde, wenn ich mitfahren würde. ich brauch netmal des schweinsteuere blei kaufen *gg*

viel spaß in wildbad und ffbx    (für dummis ausgeschrieben: fiel fergügn, bleib xund)


----------



## Bigribiker (25. Juni 2004)

hi ihr
wollt nur mal kurz bescheid sagen, dass ich im moment kein internet daheim hab  
und fragen wann dual in tauperlitz is????
ride hard, stay cool!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2004)

@Bigribeiker: Irgendwann im August.... oder Septermber? Fallst du des denn
 lesen kannst ohne Internetanschluß 

@Ändy: Du mußt die Mail bekommen haben. Habs grade nommal überprüft. Weil die anderen (ging an mehr) habens auch bekommen.

@Emän: Viel Glück. 
Und wenn der Luftwiderstand Ouadratsch ansteigt, dann muß man zur Gegenwehr versuchen eine runde Fahrt hinzukreigen   
Weil angeblich ist man ja mit einem runden Tritt auch schneller unterwegs.
Ja ja die Geometrie und des Zeug. Sollt man net glauben wie oft man des so braucht im Leben.  

@Alle und Supagee: Wird am Wochenende wohl wirklich auf die Klassikrunde rauslaufen. Aber endlich mal bei trockenen Steinen. 
Ein, zwei Teile wirste noch net kennen diesmal(ät suppagee).
Also wer lust hat Samstag 13.30Uhr am Silberhausparkplatz.
Falls sich was ändert schreib ich heute Abend rein.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ein, zwei Teile wirste noch net kennen diesmal(ät suppagee).



Wasn? Wo denn?

Schneeberg->Seehaus is echt schön trocken, war ich geschtan  

Is heut wer am Ochsnkopf?
Wo isn da FPSh, will mir den mal "anschaun"  

c yaah


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2004)

Wie gesagt wir treffen uns morgen 13.30 Silberhausparkplatz.
Fahren aber auch nommal Schneeberg. Und dann Ochsenkopf.
Also wennste denn FPSh sehen willst. 
Und evtl Weißmainfels mal anders runter ist supergenial.
Und evtl. M-Weg da wo er am meisten Widerstand bietet.
Kommen.

G


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juni 2004)

Also ich komm...


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juni 2004)

servas
hab a mal a paar bilder gemacht:


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2004)

Schöne Bilder. Durch meine Fantsie kann ich sie mir richtig vorstellen   
Haste deine Kamera wohl jetzt auch noch verkauft?   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2004)

Mmmh...ich seh immer noch keine Bilder, LB Chikkenfeet.
Schau mal wenn man ein Bild reintut muß des so ausschaun  

Ähhm und Suppa Gee. Bei Videos schnell und bei Bildern langsam fahren  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2004)

Mensch Emän jetzt schreib schoh wies geloffen ist  
Alles noch heile. Also Mensch und Maschine  

Ändy will Mi den FPSh fahren  

usw.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2004)

bike und ich leb noch ...

freitag in der 3. Abfahrt ist mir das schaltwerk abgefallen und ich bin dann den rest bis sonntag früh ohne antrieb gefahren   sonntag hab ich dann aus berlin das ersatzteil bekommen 
aber war dann nicht wirklich einfach ohne echten trainingslauf mit ketteantrieb das rennen zu fahren ... is stellenweise ganz was anderes  

hatt im rennlauf (der echt schnell war für meine Verhältnisse) nen unnötigen sturz ... aber egal ... war nen schönes WE mit optimalem wetter  

gewonnen hat natürlich mal wieder der klausmann ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2004)

Wieder nur ein "unnötiger Sturtz"   Gibts denn auch nötige 
Von den unnötigen hatte ich auch einen dieses WE 
Und der Supaa Gee hat sich seinen Lenker zerkratzt  
Aber wievielter biste denn geworden?  

Ach und unser Flätspezialist wird jetzt zum Hangprofi  

G.


----------



## maggus12345 (29. Juni 2004)

hi,

wo iss denn diese kanta von dem foto? is die auch bei euch im fichtelgebierge???

sowas bräuchten wir auch bei uns hier, des wär schick.

greets

maggus


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder nur ein "unnötiger Sturtz"  Gibts denn auch nötige
> Von den unnötigen hatte ich auch einen dieses WE
> Und der Supaa Gee hat sich seinen Lenker zerkratzt
> Aber wievielter biste denn geworden?
> ...


unnötig deshalb weil ich die 17 mal oder so davor rechts am stein vorbei bin und dann nur weils irgendwer gesagt hat links vorbei musste  

nen nötiger sturz war der beim püttnerfels  

wenn ich nach dem 21.7 wieder zeit hab will ich auch mal zu deinen steilen hängen  fahr aber den tag danach (nach BWL  ) zuerst mal zum geisskopf ... also wenn wer bock hat darauf kann jetzt lange planen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2004)

Ät Maggus: Des is so´ne kleine Sandgrube bei Kemnath. Da sind so Sprünge von 50cm bis 4m.

Ät Emän: Heißt des du fährst am 22.7 zum GK 
Ach und auf die Sandgrube mit dir freue ich mich schon   

Ät Carre: Donnerstag wäre gut.

Ät Chikken: Donnerstag, ich bringe Schaufeln mit 

Ät Suppa Gee: Also ich bin Morgen schoh tagsüber am Ochsenkopf unterwegs. Aber Treffen tun´mer uns dann mim Ändy um 18.45 Uhr unten am Parkplatz. 
Zeitlich kann ich mich jetzt net festlegen aber ich fahr da eh immer dann nur OSh, FPSh und nach Fleckl runter    Mal genauer Linientschekken.   

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (29. Juni 2004)

sers,
also da´s der jörg ja scho gschrieben hat:

morgen werd ich in die geschichte der menschheit eingehen - als zweiter mensch, der den fpsh (IBC13) fährt und auchnoch den kennt, der ihn als erstes gefahren is 

also wers sehen will - 18.45 uhr fleckl !!!!

eintritt: 15 für erwachsene, kinder das doppelte


ja, noch was von historischen dimensionen

zu 99% hab ich heut mein zweiten maggie gekauft!!!! bilder giebts aber erst wenns 100%ig is. hm... dummerweise steht er 100km nördlich - von hamburg

also sers
andi


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ät Suppa Gee: Also ich bin Morgen schoh tagsüber am Ochsenkopf unterwegs. Aber Treffen tun´mer uns dann mim Ändy um 18.45 Uhr unten am Parkplatz.
> Zeitlich kann ich mich jetzt net festlegen aber ich fahr da eh immer dann nur OSh, FPSh und nach Fleckl runter    Mal genauer Linientschekken.
> 
> G.



Also bin auch schon eher dort, denk so ab 1400, hab ja nix zu tun  
Vielleicht is noch n Kumpl von mir dabei, wenn er sich traut  
Wennst willst könn ma ja vorm Andi seiner Todesfahrt weng zusammen rumkurven, vielleicht fah ich ja den FPSh....


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2004)

Ja, ja der lustige Andy. Kinder kosten natürlich nur die hälfte. . Also des jetzt net falsch verstehen   

Ät Suppa Gee: Weiß net geau wenn ich loskomm. Aber werden uns wohl zwangsläufig über den Weg fahren  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (30. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ät Carre: Donnerstag wäre gut.
> 
> G.



geht klar, 15.00 uhr an der schul! ich komm mitm micky aus bayreuth! per auto! 

@joerg & eman: mit was fuer ner klitsche fahrt ihr "bikes on sand" mit? 

also bis morgen in kemnath!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> geht klar, 15.00 uhr an der schul! ich komm mitm micky aus bayreuth! per auto!
> 
> @joerg & eman: mit was fuer ner klitsche fahrt ihr "bikes on sand" mit?
> 
> also bis morgen in kemnath!



Ich fahr mim Switch.
Also bis morgen 15.00 Uhr an der Schule.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2004)

bikesonsnow ...
weis net ob ich da bock drauf hab im moment ... wenn dann mit cheetah wohl ...

ochsenshore ... hab die freudige nachricht gehört ... aber deshalb fahr ich da noch lang net runter ... zumindest im moment  ich bitte darum wenn ich dabei bin da im moment nicht hinzufahren  

freitag ... kommt wer nach waldershof ... dann komm ich vielleicht auch ..


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2004)

Du meinst wohl FPSh *hehe*
Und Bikesonsnow is fei erst im Winter  
Und ja, der Andy und ich sind auf jedenfall in Waldershof.

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (1. Juli 2004)

sers,

@ all
nur mal so ganz beiläufig - ich leb noch. 

@ eman
[/QUOTE] ich bitte darum wenn ich dabei bin da im moment nicht hinzufahren [/QUOTE]


pah!! warmduscher, beipackzettelleser, ortsrandschildbremser, fußföhner, bergabschieber, cc-fahrer.....
aber wenigstens hab ich mich geopfert, um zu verhindern, daß der jörg auf so ne unwürdige weise olb geworden wär.



ja, des mit mein zweitmagirus wird auch vorerst mal nix werden. bin tatsächlich noch von so nen flachwi**** überboten worden. 

also bis morgen im laden

olb andi - fichtelplattenshorebefahrer )


----------



## OLB Andi (1. Juli 2004)

nur mal so ne dumme frage - aber ich kann ja auch net alles können. 

wieso haut des mit dem zitat bei mir net hin????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2004)

Des funktioniert nur bei guten und ernstgemeinten Zitaten    


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so ne dumme frage - aber ich kann ja auch net alles können.
> 
> wieso haut des mit dem zitat bei mir net hin????


weil der schrägstreich vorm anfangsquote zuviel ist ... nur zum abschluss muss ein "/" vors quote


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2004)

nur so nebenbei gesagt wers wissen will  das cheetah hat den püttnersfelssturz net so wirklich gut überstanden ... gestaucht  also putt

d.h. werd den sommer zum harten ht fahrer


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2004)

Sich kein neues Fully zu kaufen ist keine Lösung. ...........um sich vorm FPSh zu drücken  
Aber du kannst ja jetzt die Z150 ins V 10 einbauen dann ist es tourentauglich und der Lenkwinkel ist dann auch ganz in Ordnung.  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (4. Juli 2004)

sers @ all

wir, des heißt eman, jörg, phil und ich sind etz definitiv für lenzerheide angemeldet. sollte da noch jemand mit hinwollen tun soll er sich halt selber anmelden. logisch - bei team müsst´s lettenbrüder.com reinschreiben.

infos zu den ganzen unter:

bike attack 

wie des ganze genauer abläuft, also ich mein so mit übernachten, von wann bis wann später, hier.

nur mal so wegen der zeit vorab: ich würd von mittwoch abend (runterfahren) bis einschl montag (heimfahren) planen.

sersen - andi


----------



## Bigribiker (4. Juli 2004)

hi ihr

Punkt 1:
 ich bin wieder online!

Punkt 2:
 ich würd ganz gern Lenzerheide mitfahren, hab aber kein Auto. gibts noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit???

Punkt 3:
 Sorry! habs schon wieder vergessen  wann ist Dual in Tauperlitz???? 

Punkt 4:
 Chef hat mich heut wieder angesprochen. er will möglichst schnell was machen am Ochsenkopf. Nächsten Samstag- oder Sonntagnachmittag können wir uns das mal gemeinsam mit ihm ansehen und besprechen. Nachmittag! - damit er keine Überstunden machen muss! Seht mal zu, dass da ein paar von euch Zeit haben! Allerdings will er erstmal klein anfangen und nich gleich den ganzen  Berg umgraben. Bei Erfolg kann man dann ja ausbauen!

Punkt 5:
 hat einer von euch noch ne Idee, wo ich schnell ein gutes, günstiges, gebrauchtes Dualbike herkrieg???

ride hard, stay cool!


----------



## OLB Carre (4. Juli 2004)

so, ich bin wieder zuhause! "bikes on sand" war der absolute hammer! jetzt im nachhinein stell ich fest, dass mir doch einiges weh tut! die stürze sind doch nicht zu verachten! na dann, machts gut!


----------



## OLB Andi (4. Juli 2004)

@ bigridingsda

zu 1: gut

zu 2: auch gut, werden wir schon auf die reihe kriegen. mal schaun ob außer dir noch wer mitfahren will. 

zu 3: schlecht - weis ich auch net. frag mal wastl oder so. oder schau auf der i-netseite von den nach. link is auf unserer page.

zu 4: saugut. also, nächsten sa/so sollte das schon klappen. müssen halt mal nen termin ausmachen. aber wir sollten da schon am ball bleiben. nachmittag is sicher kein problem. 

zu 5: ganz schlecht. was willst´n mit nen dualbike in lenzerheide??? aber wenn kannst höchstens mal den wastl anmailen. der kann die evtl so nen fligenden zirkus organisieren. oder evtl noch den phil. der hat a bisserl connections zu ghost.

@ sandburgenbauer
und wie wars?? habt´s euch am sandstrand gesonnt? oder hat einer den highspeedweltrekord gebrochen - oder is was gebrochen? also während ihr da so faul rumgelegen seit´s hab ich scho mal für lenzerheide trainiert. war dreimal auf der kösser. einmal h-weg runter, einmal kaisertrail und noch mal elchshore von oben. der is übrigens immer noch so wie letztes mal. also bis auf den baum haben wir nix verloren. dabei hab ich übrigens "gewisse leute" gesehen, die aber scheinbar nix mehr mit mir reden wollen. raufkommen sind se jedenfalls net. aber logisch, weil ich hab ja ihre meinung auch noch net akzeptiert. kammer machen nix. 

also sersen frau boggensagg
olb andi


----------



## Meiki (4. Juli 2004)

BikesonSand war saugeil  ,aber mir tut alles weh,vor allem mei kapputes Handgelenk und mei Schädel.Aber sau viel Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht.

tschö 
Meiki


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2004)

Ja so Sand hat relativ wenig Grip 
Aber dafür sind die Löffler nach den Sprüngen immer ziehmlich weich.....oder die Protektoren sind gut
Leider haben wir nur knapp 70kmh draufgebracht. Weil wieder leider wurde die Piste dafür nich geplättet und so Snow....ääh Sändborder dies net so drauf haben, haben da ständig so Löcher in die Bahn geworfen :-(
Aber es hat schon so gereicht das die Leute die am kurzen Auslauf gesessen sind rasche Bewegungen gemacht haben 
Der LB Chikkenfeet war der einzige der dort sich alles getraut hat. Auch die üblen Rampen und die halt wo man Radbeherschung beim Absprung braucht.
Der hat uns da rausgerissen 

Ach ja und der 0LB Emän meinte wenn ich den Zielläik nach dem großen Drop mach dann werd ich OLB.
So hab ich dann eine Erstbeläikung gemacht. 
Hab grade daheim gemerkt das mein ganzes Rad knirschen tut:-( Muß ich morgen mal zerlegen. Des Wasser war echt *******.
Der Emän wollt garnimmer raus aus dem Wasser. Und des mim V10. Des is wahrscheinlich jetzt kaputt.

@ Carsten: Weiß auch nimmer wenn des in Hof is.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2004)

Wollt noch sagen das ich in meinem Beitrag eben keine Sternchen reingemacht hab.
Warn voll von alleine da!!

G.


----------



## rider peter (4. Juli 2004)

wollt da eigentlich nix reinschreiben , kan aber net alles so stehn lassen ! die gewissen leut sehn keinen grund den ersten schritt zu machen ! niemand verlangt das ein anderer die meinung von jemanden annehmen tut , man sollte aber die meinung anderer anerkennen!  leider gibt es leut die das net können ! muß mir in meiner freizeit keine vorschriften machen lassen und blöd anreden laß i mich scho glei gar net , des kön gewisse leut in ihrer firma machen ! außerdem war es derjenige der mir gesagt hat das i auch alleine fahren kan ! solltest mal darüber nachdenken ! und die anderen sollten auch mal nachdenken und ihre eigene meinung bilden . aber da haben sie alle angst das sie nimmer mitfahren können oder was weiß i ...  hab von freunden scho was anderes erwartet  , so kan man sich täuschen .  könnt mich von eurer seite nehmen , braucht net so lang warten wie beim basti den auch keiner gefragt hat ! servus


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Juli 2004)

hehe geil wars!
hab bloß leider meine kettenführung rollte geschrottet hab auch gelaket aber ohne bike (und schuhe)

hab voll den sonnenbrand

bin mal auf die fotos gespannt
ciao


----------



## ELM (5. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute, Ich bins da Flo mit meiner Wildsau..... mir tut auch alles weh, vorallem weiter unten ;-(( 

Wir müssen nochmal alle miteinander biken ! Und respekt an Chickenfeed ... ! 

Wir fahren auch manchmal am Sitzambuch.. können uns da ja mal dorten treffen.... meine Icq Nummer is 248-181-395 .


Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2004)

@meiki ... ja war ne geile sache .. hab muskelkater vom dauernden bikehochtragen im lift 

@Flo ... ich denk wir werden schon mal wieder kommen  kennt ihr eigentlich die treppen vom mariahilfberg runter in Amberg ? da kannst dich töten 
respekt an deinen kumpel der da echt auch ins wasser gefahren ist  


@bigribiker ... 
der flo aus hof fährt auch runter ... wenn du mit ihm fährst würd das gut klappen ...
den termin von hof ist der 26.9.

klar kann man da mit nem dualbike fahren ... soll net mal gar so arg schlimm sein ... gibts doch billige für etwa 1000 euro ...
beim ochsenkopf bin ich natürlich auch dabei ... wär schon geil wenn da wirklich was geht und die uns sogar net ausschliessen  

@all

bikesonsnow war echt ne geile sache ...
haarscharf hätt ich fast den jörg zum olb machen müssen   aber es gibt nen zeugen der gehört hat das ich gesagt hab wenn er 2 mal rein fährt  aber das weichei ist nur einmal rein *gg*
ich war glaub ich 5 mal drin ... so mancher wird mich da sicher für verrückt erklären mit nem v10  ich hoff mal die lagerschäden halten sich in grenzen

der körner hat sich etwas geziert aber hab ihn dann zumindest ohne bike zu nem echten LB gemacht


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2004)

rider peter schrieb:
			
		

> wollt da eigentlich nix reinschreiben , kan aber net alles so stehn lassen ! die gewissen leut sehn keinen grund den ersten schritt zu machen ! niemand verlangt das ein anderer die meinung von jemanden annehmen tut , man sollte aber die meinung anderer anerkennen! leider gibt es leut die das net können ! muß mir in meiner freizeit keine vorschriften machen lassen und blöd anreden laß i mich scho glei gar net , des kön gewisse leut in ihrer firma machen ! außerdem war es derjenige der mir gesagt hat das i auch alleine fahren kan ! solltest mal darüber nachdenken ! und die anderen sollten auch mal nachdenken und ihre eigene meinung bilden . aber da haben sie alle angst das sie nimmer mitfahren können oder was weiß i ... hab von freunden scho was anderes erwartet , so kan man sich täuschen . könnt mich von eurer seite nehmen , braucht net so lang warten wie beim basti den auch keiner gefragt hat ! servus


hab jetzt keine zeit gross was zu schreiben dazu ... ich versteh dein prob nicht so ganz ... wir hatten doch auch viel spass zusammen und soviel war doch echt nicht am geisskopf
warum sollen andere den ersten schritt machen ... du hast dich zurückgezogen...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2004)

Und ich hab gedacht ich werd schoh alt. Hab nämlich auch einen rechtshälftigen Ganzkörpermuskelkater  
Aber wenns euch auch so geht dann bin ich ja beruhigt  

@Elm: Wie weit unten tut dir was eigentlich weh. Haben wir da was net mitbekommen 


Und mal zwecks Ochsenkoffl. Ich hab des WE nur So Zeit. Hab KK.

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (5. Juli 2004)

@ jörg / eman / phil

wegen ochsenkopf sollten wir schon am ball bleiden. wenn jörg am sa. kk. hat lassens wir halt mal auf sonntag. wär schade wenn wir so ne chance net nutzen würden. 

@ bigribiker

wenn sonntag nachmittag in ordnung ist mach halt mal was aus. mir is sonntag auch recht. 

sers andi


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Juli 2004)

hi
man jörg wo sind denn die anderen bilder?

naja hier die erwarteten von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Juli 2004)

ach mist jetzt hab ich selber welche vergessen

ja ochsenkopf wäre ich auch dabei...

..


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2004)

@Tschikkenfeet: am Ochsenkopf gehts nur ums Ratschen net ums Biken.
                       Und wo hast du deine Schienbeinschützer bei den Bilder??
                       Die anderen Bilder siehste schon noch wenn´se auf der Seite sind.
                       Sind schoh schöne dabei.

G.


----------



## ELM (6. Juli 2004)

Alos is ziemlich weit unten..... voll aufgeschürf.... 

Wie kann ich die Bilder reinstellen ? bei mir sind die immer viel zu groß... so ein dreck.... ich schickst euch per mail... einfach mail schicken an [email protected] dann bekommt ihr welche...

Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg / eman / phil
> 
> wegen ochsenkopf sollten wir schon am ball bleiden. wenn jörg am sa. kk. hat lassens wir halt mal auf sonntag. wär schade wenn wir so ne chance net nutzen würden.
> 
> ...


klar müssen wir da am ball bleiben ... sonntag passt mir eigentlich net so ganz supter aber der jörg sollt halt schon dabei sein  

@elm ... 
wenn die bilder so gross sind ... brenn sie auf ne cd dann kriegen wir das schon hin ... fahr freitag eh immer über hirschau heim
hast nwd 4 gesehen?

bilder dürfen nur 60 kbyte haben ... kannst in nem bildbearbeitungsprog kleiner machen

@chickenfeed ... 
nicht schlecht deine pics ... können auf die page ohne weiteres ... also schick mir immer die pics die gut sind ... wollen doch was schönes auf der page haben


und nun setzt sich der arme eman wieder an den schreibtisch und versucht etwas schlauer zu werden


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2004)

Hei armer Emän.
Man kann jetzt glaub ich Bilda bis 90 Kb reinmachen.
Und besorg die Bilda da sonnst mein Modem überlastet wird. 

Außerdem wärs auch für mich schlecht dem Bernhard Lang zu Mailen. 
Soll mal einer mit Flähträit machen  

Meine bring ich dir am Fr vorbei.
Sollt auch ein schönes Monatsfoto dabei sein.
Wenn´mer schoh mal wo mitrunterfahrn.

G.


----------



## ELM (6. Juli 2004)

Hi, 

Also der Film NWD ist ja nur noch geil !!!! Dnake... ich brenn dir auch alle meine Videos.. wenn ich se finden sollte...   

EMAN : Ja ich brenn die Bilder und Videos auf ne Cd, schreibst hald ne sms wennst vorbei kommst.

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (6. Juli 2004)

hm... wieso isn der phil da net dabei????
auf der rechnung jedenfalls steht er drauf.

http://services.datasport.com/2004/mtb/bikeattack/START002.HTM


----------



## ELM (6. Juli 2004)

Hi, verkauft ihr jetzt den Rocky Mountain RM 7 Rahmen WS ???  

Da Pato würde ihn  eventuel kaufen . Welche Größe ist hat der Rahmen ?

und ist des des mit den Grünen Flammen ?

Gruß Flo


----------



## ELM (6. Juli 2004)

Also jetzt nochmal alles auf Deutsch    : 

Verkauft ihr den Rocky Mountain RM 7 WS ???

Welche Größe hat der Rahmen ... ?

Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB Wastl (6. Juli 2004)

@Andi ich hab den phil gefunden!!
Hast du eigentlich dem jörg das geld fürn rockring gegeben? der weiss des nämlich nimmer

@all hab meine Prüfung bestanden 100 von 100 bin etz also industriekaufamnn juchee hab zeit zum biken!

 MFg
        Wastl


----------



## OLB Andi (6. Juli 2004)

@ wastl

der jörg ist ein sack. logisch hab ich den die ganze kohle gegeben. also 120. 100 für die bremse und 20 für das ringding. und er hats wieder versoffen. naja, aber des kennen wir ja... :kotz: 

@ jörg

musst morgen abend arbeiten?? würd mir stinken. soll ja 30 grad kriegen. also phil und ich werden fahren. kösser wahrscheinlich. danach italiener. kannst ja nachkommen. oder arbeit schwänzen. wer sonst noch mitfahren will oder nachkommen tut soll des tun. 18.30 forsthaus oder 21.45 pino.

@ elm

wen meinst den mit den rm7 rahmen. mich? also ich hätte einen 18 zoll ws edition. steht zwar 19 zoll drauf isses aber net. hab des mit meinen anderen verglichen. den würd ich evtl auch wieder verkaufen. hab ihn von 2 monaten auf ebay geschossen. hat 1700 gekostet. dafür würd ich ihn auch wieder hergeben. quittung, kaufbelege etc vorhanden. der rahmen is übrigens quasi nagelneu. kannst selbstverfreilicht mal anschauen.

sersen - andi


----------



## OLB Andi (6. Juli 2004)

hm... etz hab ich den auch gefunden. hatten net gewusst, das phillip der nachnahme is


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2004)

Ich hab mich auch gefunden  
Und ich hab fei dem Wastl 120 gegeben. Habs bloß nimmer genau gewußt wegen dem Ring. Weil ich auch in Erinnerung hatte des die Braike 120 kostet.
Ohne Ring!!!
Und außerdem war des ganze Geld in dem Gelbeutel der geläikt hat und war dann ganz grün nachdems wieder trocken war.

Ach ja ich hab übrigens erzählt das du evtl. nen Rocky WS Rahmen der eigentlich 19 Zoll aber dann irgendwie doch net 19 Zoll ist vielleicht evtl. verscherbelst.

Und logisch muß ich morgen Abend arbeiten. So ab 19 Uhr. Einer muß ja was tun was er net will  
Aber dafür tu ich tagsüber vielleicht mim Wästl den Riesenwoterheisltäibl einspringen.
Und dann muß ich vielleicht auch nimmer in die Arbeit. Je nach Risikolust 

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (7. Juli 2004)

@ jörg / wastl

also ich hab denkt, das die bremse 100  kostet hat. wenn wir 120 xagt haben kriegst logischerweise noch 20. so genau weis ich des auch nimmer. also - melden wenn da noch kohle fehlt.

sers andi


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2004)

Pohh darfst du lange aufbleiben


----------



## OLB Andi (7. Juli 2004)

@jörg


du sollst


ARBEITEN


net computerspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2004)

Jetzt les ich gerade was unter deinem Namen steht  
Man und ich bin nur Mitglied 
Muß mir auch mal was überlegen. 

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (7. Juli 2004)

hi ihr
ich würd dann mal so sagen sonntag zwischen 13:30 in fleckl an der talstation! Andi und Jörg dabei würd ja reichen, aber dann auch zumindest die beiden, wenn sich noch phantasievoll fühlt und nich gleich mit dem bagger kommt wie der diddie damals, kann auch gern kommen.

Lenzerheide wird wohl doch nichts bei mir: finanziell und so...hab auch grad den daumen noch angebrochen, muss noch ne weile heile

@phil und wastl
könnt ihr mir irgendwie sagen, wo ich ein günstiges dualbike herkrieg - also ghost oder so?? flying circus is ja eher über als unter 1000 oder? ich tendiere mehr so zu max.700-800

@EMan
wo gehen eigentlich die mails an [email protected] hin??

@all
freu mich schon riesig auf die photos von bikesonsand!!!


----------



## Bigribiker (7. Juli 2004)

hm...ich meinte nicht zwischen sondern UM 13:30!!!
schreibt mal wie ihr zeit habt!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2004)

Also ich hät Son 13.30 Zeit.

Und deine Antwort bei den Bayreuther Mountainbiker war echt treffend  

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (7. Juli 2004)

Hmm

@andi ausgemacht war für die bremse 120 ohne scheiben hab zwar meine alten mails zwecks computer verlust nimmer aber ich kann mich erinnern macht baer nix andi gibst mir die kohle halt irgendwann eilt ja net
Nochwas unsere gabeln dürften demnächst eintrudeln!!!

@Bigribiker hmm 700 bis 800 komplett? Poison? vielleciht schreib mir mal ne pm vielelciht kann ich mit cube was drehen!

        MFg
             Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> Andi und Jörg dabei würd ja reichen,


oh da wird man schon degradiert   ... das war nen fehler  


die mails von [email protected] sollten logischerweise an dich gehen ... wird weitergeleitet an [email protected] ... wenn die mail net stimmt ... sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2004)

Du wurdest nur net er erwähnt weilste ja sowieso dabei sein mußt  

Warn grade am Riesentäible. Mußten aber wieder abreisen da Wästl ja jetzt seine ganzen XT Bremsen verkauft hat   und jetzt Hayes fährt  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Juli 2004)

hehe bei google gefunden:


----------



## OLB Andi (7. Juli 2004)

@ wastl:

sorry, ich wollt dich net be*******n. kriegst noch nen zwanni. weis net wie ich auf die 100 komm. 

@ jörg: 

ich dachte des "mit-glied" hast wegen deinen langen haaren hingeschrieben.  

@ bigribiker

13.30 is schlecht - geht net auch halb zwei??   egal, ich werd da sein. 

@ eman:

du auch

@ wastl - 2

hey... wennst zufällig ne top-funktionierende xt disc brauchst.... ich hätt einen *sfg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2004)

Tolles Logo Tschikkenfeet   Irgendwie passend   

Hab jetzt 1.3kg Reifen (Ohl Meitie) zum testen drauf  
Werd´se morgen mal auf Tourentauglichkeit tschekken 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2004)

morgen wer in waldershof?

test die reifen mal  hab weder reifen noch bike für lenzerheide  wobei das zweitere wichtig ist ... aber ich kann das jetzt einfach net entscheiden was für nen konzept das bike erfüllen muss ... wenn ihr mich net so überruppelt hättet wär ich nicht nach lenzerheide ... hatt gehofft das verläuft im sand    dann hätt ich das prob net


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Juli 2004)

hmm hab jetzt nen eigenen laden aufgemacht
ich habe aber bloß steuersätze und kabelbinder im sortiment
multi cycle nimm dich in acht!!

und natürlich  noch einen fetten hässlichen mitarbeiter(josef) für die buchhaltung:


----------



## OLB Andi (8. Juli 2004)

@ eman: 
das war ja sinn und zweck unseres überfalls. *gg* phil hat übrigens gesagt das er durchaus da bei ghost noch was organisieren könnt. kannst ja mal it ihn reden. 
logisch bin ich morgen im laden. wenn´s ausnahmsweise zufällig vielleicht mal net regnen tuen könnte  fahr ich evtl sogar mal auf die kösser. phil wollt auch mit. 


sers, andi


----------



## Bigribiker (8. Juli 2004)

@Jörg
danke fürs Lob   

@EMan
sorry! wollt net gemein sein.... du hast behauptet, da Zeitprobleme zu kriegen... das war nur ganz allein darauf bezogen!

@Wastl
muss mal die nächste Bike abwarten und mich mal umsehen, dann sag ich mal Bescheid, wenn noch Bedarf besteht. Wenn das aber so ginge, wär schon g... gut! 

weiß nich, ob ich bis So noch mal online bin, ansonsten sehen wir (alle, die zeit haben und sich da gerne präsentieren würden und ich und der chef und was weiß ich noch wer) uns dann So 13:30 vielleicht auch erst halb 2, aber möglichst nich später als 1:30 pm!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2004)

Also Sonntag halb 2 oder 13.30 Uhr bzw. zwei mal viertel nach eins geht bei mir klar. (hätte zwar jetzt auch Sam Zeit weil KK ausfällt wegen Parallelveranstaltung des DAV in Mak  )

Und logisch bin ich heut im Laden. Muß dir ja die Bilda geben.

Hab heut mal den Ohl Meitie ausprobiert. Bin mal OSh, FPSh und die komplette Dh gefahren.  
An die 700g mehr muß ich mich scheints erst gewöhnen was langsame steile Drops angeht  
Aber im Dh hat er voll entschädigt. Besonders im oberen steilen Stück. Entweder ich war langsamer oder der Gript wirklich besser.  
Im Flacherem nach dem Brunnen bzw. im schnellem Gelände...mmmh ich glaub der rollert schneller   Gibt auf jedenfall mehr Sicherheit. 
Was die Tourentauglichkeit angeht kann ich jetzt gar nichts sagen.
Is eh schon schwer bei 300 Grad Celsius und 50000% Luftfeuchtigkeit wo einem schon das Wasser beim rumstehen runterläuft überhaupt was zu sagen 
Bin halt hochgefahren und war fertig wie immer 

@ Supa Gee: wie oft bist du eigentlich den OSh gefahren. Beide Platten sind ja jetzt komplett ausgefahren und sauber  
Und bist du den FPSh schon gefahren oder hat des nur so ausgesehen   Da war so´ne Spur drinn. Oder liegst du schon im Kh. 


G.  

PS: Bin jetzt auch der Erste der den FPSh ohne Fullfacehelm gefahren ist. 
PPS: Und der Erste der nur Dainese Schienbeinpro. an hatte .
PPPS: Und nicht zu vergessen der Erste der nicht mit Tioga`s gefahren ist(das wäre noch kombinierfähig mit den Protektoren)
PPPPS: Außerdem der Erste der beide Sh´s direkt hintereinander gefahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @ Supa Gee: wie oft bist du eigentlich den OSh gefahren. Beide Platten sind ja jetzt komplett ausgefahren und sauber
> Und bist du den FPSh schon gefahren oder hat des nur so ausgesehen   Da war so´ne Spur drinn. Oder liegst du schon im Kh.



Tsersn!
Also FPSh bin ich nur bis zur Todesstelle gefahn, OSh bin ich so+mo gefahn...Am Mo bin ich aber irgentwie immerzu auf da 1.Platte "hingefallen"    Folge: Schulter wieder kaputt  , kann also des we auch net fahn, aba Wetter is eh :kotz: 

Ja und macht am So was gscheits draus   

c y'all


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2004)

man die üben alle heimlich ... ich bekomm angst  noch 12 tage und ich bin frei  fürn sommer

@bigri ... schon ok ...  stimmt die mailumleitung?

@andi ... wenn ich das mit der koesseine gelesen hätt wär ich mit ausrüstung heut gekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2004)

Hattes Glück daste des net gelesen hast. Bei mir ist gerade ein Platzregen mit Hagel aber auch Sonnenschein.  
So einer wo man in einer Millisec. klatsch naß ist  

So jetzt mal zu unseren Verletzten und Kranken 
Was heißt denn Schulter kaputt? War die Versichert, bekommst ne neue? 
Aber erstmal gute Besserung und dann noch gute Besserung.

Und bei dir ist es ja egal, Fill. Da du ja durch die Freude einen neuen Rahmen zu bekommen blitzartig wieder gesundest (wegen der Freuormonen, die haben heilende Wirkung )

Aber ist schon dumm das du gerade morgen nicht mitfahren kannst.
Da ja morgen die ganzen hübschen und "willigen" Mädels mitfahren die der Emän besorgt hat   

Na ja.
G.


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Juli 2004)

Mädels??? wo und wann?
mist, hab keine zeit!


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Juli 2004)

Hm, danke.
Des mit na neuen Schulter wär net mal so schlecht, hast du eine übrig?  

Was isn mim Phil?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2004)

Nee, bräucht selber ne neue  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Juli 2004)

ja ich würd ja morgen auch mitfahren aber wie?

@jörg wenn ich um kurz vor 1 vor deiner haustür steh? kannst mich dann mitnehmen?
bitte!

@ eman

schön dann könnma ja auch mal filmen wennst bock hast

cu
Richie


----------



## OLB Phil (10. Juli 2004)

Wie wo was mädels beim biken oder putzen die hinterher unsere hobel?  

(Nein das ist keine sexistische ausserung sondern in anlehnung an den kommentar einer frau <so um die 45> auf dem schneeberg die meinte, ob wir wohl keine freundin haben die unser bike/rad puzt)

Nee ich hab doofe sommergrippe und noch nen blöden zwischenfall heute früh zuhause gehabt. Die nette alte nachbarin ist vor mir die treppe runter gestürzt und hat sich nen schädelbasisfraktur zugezogen. Böse sache und geht mir schon echt ran. sieht nich gut aus für sie!

deshalb bin ich net so fit.

vielleicht kuck ich morgen mal vorbei.

CU Phil & seid dankbar für euer leben!!!!


----------



## Bigribiker (10. Juli 2004)

@Phil
alles gute an dei nachbarin!

@all
bis morgen....dann könnt ihr auch ein foto von mir machen... ich kann aber nur schauen und nicht irgendwie noch fahren...ich muss erst mei bike restaurieren! ...komm wahrscheinlich mit meinem geklauten tourenrad.......


war nur n witz is regelgerecht ausgeliehen!

cu


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich würd ja morgen auch mitfahren aber wie?
> 
> @jörg wenn ich um kurz vor 1 vor deiner haustür steh? kannst mich dann mitnehmen?
> bitte!
> ...


hmm ckicken ... weis net ob das so gut ist wenn wir da mit nem 15 jährigen auftauchen die ja dafür bekannt sind sofort die schaufel in die hand zu nehmen ... nichts gegen dich ... aber is so  ... der jörg wird dich schon mitnehmen  

filmen ... klar könn mer dann schon mal 

@phil ...meine extreme ansicht dazu ... es gibt halt nun mal immer mal verluste ... und wieder nen rentner weniger ...  bitte net so ernst nehmen

@bigri ... ich bring die cam mit ... dann mach mer halt mal nen foto von dir ... mit lift im hintergrund ... so als liftboy *fg*

ht fahren ist sch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Juli 2004)

achso der carre hatte doch recht
ihr wollt garnet fahren sondern nur mit den fritzen da quatschen oder was?
außerdem bin ich 16...was ich bei bikesonsand ja auch erwähnte...

ja mal scheuen vielleicht komm ich trotz dem mit

cu
RIchie


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> achso der carre hatte doch recht
> ihr wollt garnet fahren sondern nur mit den fritzen da quatschen oder was?
> außerdem bin ich 16...was ich bei bikesonsand ja auch erwähnte...
> 
> ...


hmm sorry wollt dich net jünger machen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2004)

Ät Chikken: Wir treten dort natürlich in zivil auf. Ob wir danach noch fahren gehen ist in frage gestellt. Hängt ab davon wie lange des ganze dauert und auch wie sich des Wetter entwickelt.

Ät Wästl: Habs restliche Geld vom Ändy für dich. Und hab mittlerweile zusätzliche Muskelgruppen wegen des Ohl Meitie aufgebaut  
Hab aber immer noch Mk.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2004)

und gefahren sind wir keinen meter  aber nass waren wir genug


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Juli 2004)

Und....?
Habt a scho des baggern angefangen?


----------



## Bigribiker (12. Juli 2004)

nee, dazu sin mer noch net gekomm, aber wenn einer uns nen Bagger schenken will, kann er des gern tun - muss noch nich mal gelb sein des Ding!!
ansonsten gibts wohl wirklich viel zu tun - hätt ich aus der Luft betrachtet gar nich so schlimm erwartet... ich schau halt mal, dass ich da etzet baldmöglichst mal ein bisschen mähen kann...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2004)

Was hat denn dein Chef so gesagt danach?
Ist der immer da?
So richtig komplexe Arbeit macht nur der obere Teil  bzw. da braucht man schoh ein wenig Erde.
Und hat er des eigentlich ernst gemeint mit den Bäumen, sprich wenn man mal einen bräuchte  
Und wenn man (ich) da mal einfach so in der Schneise runterfährt, so mal zum schaun, gibt des ein Prop??
Fragen über Fragen  

Aber wie gesagt ich würde da schon meine Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung stellen  

G.


----------



## StuMan (12. Juli 2004)

Servus! 

Bin grad zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen und fands sofort super hier   ! Hab gar net gewusst, dass hier im Raum BT so viel los ist in Sachen DH/FR etc.! Find ich dafür umso besser. 

Ride on!


----------



## Bigribiker (13. Juli 2004)

.....ich denk schon, das ein Baum nicht das größte Problem darstellt....weiß aber auch nich genau, was er gesagt hat! er is immer so 5 tage die woche da....ca.! runterfahren kannst du da immer denk ich grad oben is es ja auf eigene verantwortung!!! wo das wasserschutzgebiet ist, weißt ja etzet....wobei, wenn dich keiner sieht is auch egal....bleibst aber dann vielleicht in nem schlammloch stecken 
wieso hast du eigentlich immer zeit...bist du auch student oder freischaffender künstler??

@stu....
freut mich, dass es dir hier gefällt!!! kannst ja gern mal unsere seite auch besuchen > www.lettenbrueder.de ....dann besuchen wir vielleicht auch deine  und wennst das auch mal praktisch ausprobieren willst, weißt ja jetzt, wo du uns findest 

ride hard, stay cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

StuMan schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Bin grad zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen und fands sofort super hier   ! Hab gar net gewusst, dass hier im Raum BT so viel los ist in Sachen DH/FR etc.! Find ich dafür umso besser.
> 
> Ride on!



Willkommen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> wieso hast du eigentlich immer zeit...bist du auch student oder freischaffender künstler??



Ich hab 35h Woche (zum vergleich mim Carre zwar relativ viel  ), arbeite Schicht, kann mir die Zeit auch noch relativ gut aufteilen und bin Single (mich will niemand  ).
Drei Gründe warum ich jetzt zB. im Forum bin und dann meine Reifen wechsle  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Juli 2004)

Särsne,

was habt ihr am So eigentlich genau besprochen? Oder is des geheim?  
Für Bauarbeiten steh ich selbstverständlich auch zur Verfügung, nur net grad bei so am Wetter...Ob des Jahr nochmal die Sonne scheint  ich glaubs fei irgentwie net     

@Jörg
Schon wieder Reifenwechsel? Tust scho die Winterreifen drauf?  

C yahh


----------



## StuMan (13. Juli 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wennst das auch mal praktisch ausprobieren willst, weißt ja jetzt, wo du uns findest



Auf jeden Fall!  

eure Seite hab ich auch schon besichtigt, äußerst gelungen!! bin echt erstaunt, dass es hier doch gut abgeht. Dachte immer das Gegenteil...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Särsne,
> 
> was habt ihr am So eigentlich genau besprochen? Oder is des geheim?
> Für Bauarbeiten steh ich selbstverständlich auch zur Verfügung, nur net grad bei so am Wetter...Ob des Jahr nochmal die Sonne scheint  ich glaubs fei irgentwie net
> ...



Der Cheff dort hat uns des halt mal gezeigt wo er sich des/was vorstellen kann und wir haben halt unsere Kommentare dazu abgegeben.

Aber gemacht haben wir nur naß werden  und Kaffee trinken.

Die Ohl Meitie waren echt toll, aber für meinen Spieltrieb zu schwer. Schade, hät mich an deren Leistungen gewöhnen können.
Mich graust es jetzt schon vorm nächsten Downhill  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (13. Juli 2004)

sers,
also der prototyp eines fahrradhalters zur montage an einer liftgondel is schon mal fertig. müssen mal nen termin ausmachen, wenn der lift steht und man des teil mal gar anpassen kann. ich habs logischerweise jetz mal für rocky mountain optimiert  vorallem natürlich rm7s in 19". ich denk aber das des recht universell passen müsste. aber genau des müssten wir testen. also wenn ich des teil mal ranschraub sollten wir möglichst viele verschiedene bikes haben. vorallem krasse rahmenformen. aber auch mal so ein trekkingbike in 28 zoll wär wichtig. 
also... als nächstes muß dieser termin stattfinden. danach könnte man die halter in serie bauen. logisch - ich krieg dafür ne lebenszeitliftkarte ) und dann könnten wir übermorgen auf´m oxenkopf shutteln  !!! 15 mal den 5sterne dh an einen tag . hm... des is dann also ein 75sterne dh *gg* oder dreizehn mal den fpsh. naja... lieber net... sonst bin ich tot und was nutzt mir dann mein lebenszeitliftkarte.

CU andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. Juli 2004)

Also wenn ihr ein Big Hit und ein FX 25 zum anpassen braucht würd ich mich zur Verfügung stellen. Geht allerdings erst nächste Woche.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2004)

mal so ne frage ... will irgendwer die nächste zeit mal an den geisskopf ... weil 2 mal innerhalb kurzer zeit muss ich da nicht hin ... ansonsten fahr ich wohl donnerstag in ner woche


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2004)

übrigends ... nachdem ich den steinschock verdaut hab hätt ich mittlerweile echt gute ideen für den teil ab 1.Weg abwärts


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

Na Ändy des ging ja schnell.
Aber wie du richtig erkannt hast muß man die wichtigen Sachen zuerst machen 
Aber mit den 28 Zoll Rädern gehst du eindeutig zu weit. 
Du spielst damit bestimmt auf den Rennradfahrer an der da letzdens oben war.  
Und die neuen CCler haben doch eh 29 Zoll 
Aber am wichtigsten ist es eh das Switche passen  

@Showmän: was ist ein FX 25  

@Wästl: ich will BB haben. Ich will BB haben. Ich will BB haben. Diesen Satz noch 100 mal wiederholen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> übrigends ... nachdem ich den steinschock verdaut hab hätt ich mittlerweile echt gute ideen für den teil ab 1.Weg abwärts



Man Emän hast dich wieder vor meinen Beitrag geschmuggelt  
Aber mir gings genauso. 
Daheim wars garnimmer so schlimm  
Wahrscheinlich müssen wir die Steine erst wieder sehen damits uns schlechter geht 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mal so ne frage ... will irgendwer die nächste zeit mal an den geisskopf ... weil 2 mal innerhalb kurzer zeit muss ich da nicht hin ... ansonsten fahr ich wohl donnerstag in ner woche



Ich weiß noch net. Mal schauen wie des Wetter wirklich wird.
Vielleicht wäre ich morgen gefahren oder Don.
Mmmh, bin aber unschlüssig.

G.


----------



## showman (13. Juli 2004)

> @Showmän: was ist ein FX 25



Ein Scott FX 25. Schaut so aus.

Gruß Showman


----------



## littledevil (13. Juli 2004)

also geisskopf wär ich dabei! eigentlich egal wann.. also falls mich jemand mitnehmen will    am WE könnt ich selber ein Auto mobilisieren.. allerdings ist dann bei 2 bikes und Fahrern finito.

Ach, hat jemand von euch ein Steuersatz-einpress-werkzeug welches mir kurzzeitig (paar Minuten) zur Verfügung gestellt werden könnte??   eilt aber nicht wirklich..

..ach, und immer schön Teller leer essen, dass das Wetter gut wird


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mal so ne frage ... will irgendwer die nächste zeit mal an den geisskopf ... weil 2 mal innerhalb kurzer zeit muss ich da nicht hin ... ansonsten fahr ich wohl donnerstag in ner woche



Mmmh....da kann ich net so. Aber egal, wollt ja eh die Woche fahren.
Also heut bin ja schoh mal net gefahren. 
Weil die haben gerade für dort richtig Regen angesagt 
Bei uns scheints ja trocken zu bleiben 
Morgen....mmmh.....irgendwie weiß ich noch net.
Und hab immer noch mit meinem Auge zu kämpfen wo letzten Sam mir der Ast rein ist. Seh immer noch net klar damit   

Aber durch meine einzig wahre Werbestrategie, wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederhohlen, hab ich jetzt nen BB orc auf meiner Felge  
Damit fahr ich Bergetappen jetzt so schnell das ich schon bergauf einen Helm brauche  

G.  

PS: Damit bin ich der erste LB der in einer Hellperiode (innerhalb 12h) einen Ohl Meitie, einen Tioga Dh und einen BB orc draufhatte.


----------



## Bigribiker (14. Juli 2004)

...Samstag um halb sieben könnten wir des Ding, was der Andi entworfen hat, mal ranhalten.....ich bring ein CC-Rad mit  aber nur 26'' 

bin auch grad fit  hab heute meine beste schulische Leistung aller Zeiten abgegeben...in Kugelstoßen       

Mfg, BGB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (14. Juli 2004)

...hab übrigens gestern das krasseste Rad meiner Erinnerungen gefahren (alle LB-DH-Räder ausgeschlossen) ...wollte mit nem Freund mal Tandemfahren, aber wir konnten beim Koller nur son Rad zur Probefahrt bekommen, bei dem der Vordermann vorwärts und der Hintermann rückwärts fährt, also beide mit dem Rücken zueinander fahren. Vorne ging ja gut - außer dem Lasterwendekreis, aber hinten fühlst du dich total ausgeliefert.....wenn man das aufrüsten würde, könnte man DH/FR demnächst rückwärts fahren      

Greets!!


----------



## OLB Carre (14. Juli 2004)

@ Eman: also wegen mir koenn ma am sonntag ruhig fahren gehen. ich geh davon aus, dass du in amberg bist! gibts da was interesantes? mariahilfberg oder so? in der stadt kann man glaub ich auch net schlecht fahren! ansonsten waer sulzbach auch net schlecht, da kenn ich a paar gute sachen! na dann, meld dich halt a mal! sersn!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh....da kann ich net so. Aber egal, wollt ja eh die Woche fahren.


mein termin steht ja überhaupt net fest ... bin da offen wenn in nächster zeit irgendwer runter will ... allein mach ich mich immer so fertig  und stell abfahrtsanzahlrekorde ein


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Eman: also wegen mir koenn ma am sonntag ruhig fahren gehen. ich geh davon aus, dass du in amberg bist! gibts da was interesantes? mariahilfberg oder so? in der stadt kann man glaub ich auch net schlecht fahren! ansonsten waer sulzbach auch net schlecht, da kenn ich a paar gute sachen! na dann, meld dich halt a mal! sersn!


hmm da mir das mitm ochsenkopf keine ruhe lässt muss ich am WE doch heim  aber irgendwann klappts schon mal


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Für Bauarbeiten steh ich selbstverständlich auch zur Verfügung, nur net grad bei so am Wetter...Ob des Jahr nochmal die Sonne scheint  ich glaubs fei irgentwie net


hmm ich würd dich echt gern mal zum LB machen ... aber so wird das nichts ... nen LB kennt kein schlechtes wetter


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juli 2004)

hmm verdammt.....

Geisskopf würde ich auch gern mal mit  
Nur zz bin ich weng außer Gefächt, hab heut 5, ja genau 5!!!!! Weisheitszähne rausbekommen  

Habt ihr heuer auch son Ösilandbesuch geplant?

c yaha


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> hmm verdammt.....
> 
> Geisskopf würde ich auch gern mal mit
> 
> ...



Also irgendwie ham wir schoh noch irgendwann vor nach Leogang/Saalbach zu fahren.
Liegt wohl am Wetter und an Lenzerheide das noch keiner richtig darüber nachgedacht hat?!?

Geißkopf geht auf jeden Fall auch nommal dieses Jahr. Ist ja net so aufwendig.

Außerdem hab ich mir seit neuerstem Winterberg eingebildet. Nach den Bildern und dem Zitat von den Amitypen in der Bike.

Mist wie soll ich des in meinem Alter alles noch hinbringen  

G.


----------



## littledevil (14. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> hmm verdammt.....
> 
> Nur zz bin ich weng außer Gefächt, hab heut 5, ja genau 5!!!!! Weisheitszähne rausbekommen
> 
> ...


..und ich dachte immer das wären bloß 4.. war wohl Zusatzausstattung  ich hoff mal ich kann meine noch ein paar Jährchen behalten   
Du stehst ja praktisch noch unter Drogen..    na gute Verheilung!

@ Chickenfeet: Hey sag mal kommst du über die 2 Wellen da auf euerer MTB Bahn in Kemnath jetz drüber??   Der Absprung is ja jetz da.. aber ich schlag immer voll in den Landehügel   Bin wohl zu langsam, aber die Anfahrt ist halt ****! Oder ich spring net gscheid   

@ all: war schonmal wer in Todtnau im Park? also bike park versteht sich    
und in der Schwizz Portes du soleil 3 Bikeparks zusammen   das ist ja richtig stress! positiv natürlich


----------



## OLB Andi (15. Juli 2004)

@ bigibiker:

meist du sammstag um 6.30 uhr oder um 18.30 uhr?? ich hoff mal abend  ansonsten wär des schon in ordnung. ich bring mal des rm7, des intense und des nicolai mit. 
@ alle anderen: sollen halt auch mitbringen was se haben. auch wenn jörg noch so arg weinen tut - mir sollten trotzdem auch mal was mit 28" testen. ich denk halt auch ein bisserl ans geschäft. )

@ eman:

also ich würd auch scho nochmal vor lenzerheide am gk fahren. bei mir geht aber nur was am wochenende - also evtl 24.oder 25. juli. wenn net isses aber auch wurscht.

wegen österreich: wär auch dafür da heuer wieder mal hinzufahren. aber erst mal nach lenzerheide. außer leogang/saalbach möchte ich halt noch mal den schöckl und planai fahren. müsste halt so über ein verlängerdes wochenende sein (freitag bis montag) oder so

nur mal zur planung/info:
ich werd heuer auf jeden fall auch noch mal nach italien (gardasee) fahren. werd versuch des mal ein bisserl eher als normal zu machen. also ich hab so an die zweite septemberhälfte gedacht. eine woche - wie immer. so mit shutteln und so. (hm... 601, pianaura, dalco, adrenalina, pasubio, meckies...  )

sersen andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman:
> 
> also ich würd auch scho nochmal vor lenzerheide am gk fahren. bei mir geht aber nur was am wochenende - also evtl 24.oder 25. juli. wenn net isses aber auch wurscht.


klar könn mer machen ...
also @alle anderen ... denkt mal drüber nach  

hab grad halbzeit ... morgen mathe und ich bin übern grösstem berg drüber ... dann kommt also der dh bis dann der BWL steilgegenanstieg kommt ... wer hat nur das sch... fach erfunden  

@jörg ... winterberg wär ich auch dabei ... aber frühestens nach lenzerheide und tabarz

@supah ... hast also deine gesamte weisheit verloren   hehe ich hab meine weisheit noch


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2004)

Pohh, da haben wir des Jahr noch ganz schön was vor  
Falls ich mein Rad wiederfind. Des hat sich nämlich unter einem Dreckhaufen versteckt.
Und mein Hose hab ich auch erstmal abspritzen müssen bevor ich reingegangen bin.
3h durchgehender Dauerniesel bis Regen
Haben aber die volle Runde gedreht (er wollte). Außer die letzte Senke. Haben weiter vorne geparkt.
Sind dafür aber den kompletten Dh, Fpsh halb und den OSh gefahren.
Und auch den Weißmainfels-dh  
Man so naß wars vom Schneeberch runter noch nie.
Aber is ganz gut alles geloffen.
Der Liv.... is voll in Ordnung. Fährt übrigens auch in Lenzerheide mit (zum vierten mal isser da unten).

UND DONNERSTAG IST AM OCHSENKOPF RUHETAG

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2004)

hmm jörg ... von nem team hast noch nichts gehört ... warum legst so termine nicht aufs we  .. hätt den livanh falls du den meinst auch mal gern gesehen


ich bin im moment so was von schlecht drauf :kotz: 

bin morgen so ab 1500 am ochsenkopf (eher vorm mein ich  )


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2004)

Der kommt doch eh auch nach Lenzerheide.
Und er kennt auch den Singletrail aus Kranked 3. Der geht nämlich auch vom Rh nach Lenzerheide, oder so ähnlich.
Er ist eigentlich zu mir gekommen nur um was abzuhohlen. Er hat nämlich des 02 Dh Rm7 und da war keine Schelle dabei fürn Umwerfer und ich hab 2 paar halt so rumliegen gehabt.
Hatte eh nicht gedacht das er lust hatte zu fahren, bei dem Wetter.
Konnte dann natürlich auch keinen Rückzieher machen  
Hab gerade 3h mein rad freigekratzt.
Aber er kommt bestimmt bei schönem Wetter wieder. (FPSh)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2004)

Nachtrag zum Livanh:

Zu Bild 1: so schaut er von vorne aus wenn die Kamera net ganz aufgeht  
Zu Bild2: so blitzt seine Federgabel bei Unhelligkeit.
Zu Bild3: so fährt er wenn man versucht bei Nebel mit Blitz ein Bild zu machen  
Zu Bild 4: so sieht sein Rad aus, ein braunes RM 7.  
Zu Bild 5: so sieht er von hinten aus, fast schon optisch wie ein LB  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (16. Juli 2004)

@ wästl: hast am sonntag schon was vor? hätt mal wieder lust mit dir zu biken, oder bist schon gen alpen? meld dich doch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2004)

Also der OLB Wästl is grade in den Alps.

@Emän: Da wir ja morgen des Ding vom OLB Ändy dranhalten werden wir uns vorher da wohl in der Gegend rumdrücken.
Naja, morgen ist´s bestimmt trocken....also ohne dich unter Druck setzen zu woll`n  
Aber wahrscheinlich bist du ja eh schoh jetzt mal hin....also "hin" in Bezug auf dort. Könnte man ja falsch verstehen  

G.


----------



## ELM (17. Juli 2004)

Hi, was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr eine 888R daham liegen habt und mit ihr nicht fahren könnt, weil die Idioten des Laufrad erst montag wegschicken ?   

Ich rast noch so aus !!!!!     


Carre_13: Wieso kommt es das du in icq nicht zurück schreibst ?  

Meine Icq Nummer is: 248-181-395

Ich schick euch mal Bilder wenn ich meine 888 in meiner Sau hab...   
Das allerdings noch etwas dauern kann...


Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB Carre (17. Juli 2004)

ELM schrieb:
			
		

> Carre_13: Wieso kommt es das du in icq nicht zurück schreibst ?
> 
> Meine Icq Nummer is: 248-181-395



nun gut, hab ich wohl verpasst, das nächste mal pass ich besser auf! hab dich in meiner liste aufgenommen! ich bin übrigens am 24. juli am monte! a weng gasen! na dann, man sieht sich!


----------



## Bigribiker (17. Juli 2004)

...ab wann wärt ihr denn heut abend da???
weiß noch nich sicher, ob ich hinkommen kann.....schriebt mir ansonsten mal ne SMS!
MFG, BGB


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2004)

Dachte 18.30


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Juli 2004)

ja habs gestern mal ausprobiert ja die anfahrt is echt ********..über den anlieger des nervt wirklich  

aber drübergekommen bin ich schon  

najaich fahr halt von der straße an!

und der große in der mittemuss ich ncoh shapen dann geht der auch
kannst ja mal wieder vorbei schauen 
schreibst halt ne mail vorher 

cu
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ja habs gestern mal ausprobiert ja die anfahrt is echt ********..über den anlieger des nervt wirklich



Ja manchmal nerven diese Anlieger, aber gleich drüber fahren. Wie hat denn der geheißen, hat der sich da net beschwert    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2004)

ELM schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr eine 888R daham liegen habt und mit ihr nicht fahren könnt, weil die Idioten des Laufrad erst montag wegschicken ?
> 
> Ich rast noch so aus !!!!!
> 
> ...


hehe die gabel könntest gleich in ner woche am sonntag am geisskopf testen ;-)

der lifthalter war nen voller erfolg ... wenn die wollen gibts in der hinsicht wirklich keine probs ... die gute lösung der tschechen in bozi dar verbessert ;-) die nun doppelt so gut funzen sollt/könnte


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2004)

Schaut mal auf Bikesonsand.de 
Da sind jetzt ein paar Bilder.
Sogar ich bin drei mal   in Aktion drauf  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2004)

@Emän: Pohh, sind erst so um Fünfe am Waldstein gewesen. 
Heut war ich die Bremse   Erst durch meine Fotoseschen und dann durch meine Unterleistung   Sind einen unbekannten Freeridetrail mal zu tief in eine Senke gefahren. War zwar schön aber dafür unten  
Aber hoffe es sind ein paar schöne Trailbilder dabei 

Was willst du denn genau für Bilder...Ansichtmäßig, hab nämlich so viel  (über 64MB) 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2004)

Hab grade gesehen das auch auf unserer Seite der Emän sich die Mühe gemacht hat die Bikesonsandbilder draufzumachen.
Gute Auswahl  
Des Gruppenfoto is gut  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2004)

wo wart ihr in weissenstadt ... hab 15 minuten gesucht und dann gedacht das ist nen wink des himmels und solls heut mal krachen lassen 

war dann echt voll geil ... schneebergaufstieg in 00:29:30 vom silberhaus aus ... nach weiteren 00:22:00 war ich in weissenstadt ... hehe musst mich halt beeilen um zur genannten zeit in weissenstadt zu sein ... die schneebergnordabfahrt ist einfach eine der geilsten überhaupt (zwar eher tourfreeride aber egal  )

bin dann waldstein hoch runter ... natürlich die treppen oben nicht ausgelassen ... weissenheider mühle ... dann der ewige anstieg ... dann zur egerquelle runter weiter über nen schönen trail zur B303 ... dann der grosse fehler  ... ich bin wohl ins tiefste loch reingefahren was bischofsgrün zu bieten hat  brutalster gegenanstieg zum marktplatz ... dann ochsenkopf rauf ... Q-weg weismainquelle karches ... hmm der anstieg dann ging endgültig an die substanz dann gradaus bis vorm anstieg zum nusshart ... schlüsselstellen gingen trotz angeschlagener kondition recht gut... übers seehaus ... hab geschoben !!!!  (aber nur weil die situation net ganz übersichtlich war  ) donau eschingen runter ... 303 dann vorgerollt ...

ich war selten so kapputt ... aber auch selten so high und glücklich danach 

würd gern die höhenmeter wissen ...  überschlagen so ca 1400


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Pohh, sind erst so um Fünfe am Waldstein gewesen.
> Heut war ich die Bremse  Erst durch meine Fotoseschen und dann durch meine Unterleistung  Sind einen unbekannten Freeridetrail mal zu tief in eine Senke gefahren. War zwar schön aber dafür unten
> Aber hoffe es sind ein paar schöne Trailbilder dabei
> 
> ...


 ... gib mir einfach alle (ausser den vollen schrott) und mach ne vorauswahl wennst willst ... ich schau dann schon


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2004)

weis wer wo der stein genau liegt? müsst wohl irgendwo oben zwischen m-weg und ochsenkopfstrasse sein

bräucht nen hochauflösendes bild davon


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juli 2004)

servas,

ham mal a paar bilder gemacht 
bei den "porsch-trails" beim patrick porsch
der bayer war auch da und ich halt noch

.....


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juli 2004)

noch a paar


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juli 2004)

und noch mehr...
haha


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2004)

hmm patrick porsch ... muss man den kennen?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2004)

http://www.racepark.de/

die im harz kommen ganz schön vorran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wo wart ihr in weissenstadt ... hab 15 minuten gesucht und dann gedacht das ist nen wink des himmels und solls heut mal krachen lassen
> 
> war dann echt voll geil ... schneebergaufstieg in 00:29:30 vom silberhaus aus ... nach weiteren 00:22:00 war ich in weissenstadt ... hehe musst mich halt beeilen um zur genannten zeit in weissenstadt zu sein ... die schneebergnordabfahrt ist einfach eine der geilsten überhaupt (zwar eher tourfreeride aber egal  )
> 
> ...



Wieviel Tage warst du unterwegs 
Glaube eher 2000 Hm  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> weis wer wo der stein genau liegt? müsst wohl irgendwo oben zwischen m-weg und ochsenkopfstrasse sein
> 
> bräucht nen hochauflösendes bild davon



Natürlich weiß ich wo des ist.
Könn´mer ja bei der Begehung Fotoaperatieren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> und noch mehr...
> haha



Sieht ja spaßig aus  
Den Wheelie vom Baumstamm runter hast extra knapp gemacht für die Zuschauer  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juli 2004)

ne eigentlich net..is halt nen kumpel von mir

die sachen sind in speichersdorf/auch speichersgrad


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.racepark.de/
> 
> die im harz kommen ganz schön vorran ...



Wie weit is´n des weg  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit is´n des weg
> 
> G.


hehe im harz ... da wo der brocken ist ... so 400 km denk ich ... war auch eher als anregung fürn ochsenkopf gedacht *gg*

willst heut rauf aufn ochsenkopf ? ... denk das wird nass sein ... das hohe gras braucht sicher ewig zum trocknen ... vielleicht sollt mers auf ende der woche verschieben da solls wetter stabiler sein

der carsten darf die motorsense vom lift benutzen dann kann man unübersichtliches mal freimähen

@chicken ... so bilder immer auch mir schicken ... teilweise kann ich die sicher mal mit einbauen ... nur muss ich sie haben  übrigends is dein bild auf der site neu aber immer noch sch... schau mal das du mal nen gescheites auftreibst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (19. Juli 2004)

hi *,

ich war am wochenende mal ein wenig in eurem revier unterwegs.
schneeberg + ochsenkopf.
ziemlich geile ecke.
war ich sicher nicht zum letzten mal.
allerdings für mich teilweise definitiv zu heftige passagen.
jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr dort fahrt.
z. b. 
- der start vom "steilen und felsigen pfad" am ochsenkopf
- die völlig verblockte passage zwischen schneeberg gipfel und nusshardt (h-weg)

an solchen ecken trage ich mehr, als das ich fahre.
was sich in zukunft nach möglichkeit etwas ändern sollte.
wie fahrt ihr dort?
1. langsames, trialmäßiges, durchgefummel
2. mittleres gas und zumindst den gröbsten brocken ausweichen
3. volles gas und die federug die ganze arbeit machen lassen

für 1. und 2. ist da meiner meinung nach häufig zuwenig platz. kann evtl funktioniren, wenn man wirklich sher langsam fäht. dann wäre aber der ganze flow dahin.
für 3. habe ich zuviel schiss. die steinbrocken sind teilweise schon sehr groß.
ich denke da haut es einen zwagsläufig auf's maul. oder unterschätze ich da die leistungsfähigkeit der federung (bei mir specilaized enduro vo: 125mm hi:130mm ).

ciao
 mar.s.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2004)

hehe hättest was gesagt dann wär ich mit dir gefahren und hätts dir erklärt wir beissen echt net ... bin gestern sogar mal wieder ne echte tour gefahren ... also km+ hm orientiert  mitm hardtail

die zwei schlüsselstellen am nusshart gehen mit variante 1 ... also andere bedeutet tot 

die flache verblockte passage am ochsenkopf geht mit speed und der richtigen linie am besten ... also variante 2-3  130 mm und genug druck in den reifen reichen

den grossen brocken muss man aber schon ausweichen ... man bekommt mit der zeit nen blick dafür

zu langsam blockt dich nur her und machts oft noch schwieriger ... mit etwas geschwindigkeit gehts viel besser drüber

am besten ists echt man sieht anderen zu ... vieles was ich jetzt sage hab ich bevor ichs gesehen hab auch net so geglaubt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

@ttbigb: Also was der Emän mit...am besten man sieht anderen zu...meint ist, das man am besten nicht ihm zuschaut  
Man würde ihn eh nur kurz sehen  
Und des Wort "Flow" kennt er nur in Verbindung mit.....ähh....mmmh....Läusen  
Man muß einfach überall drüberrollern. Man will sich ja bergab ausruhen und net treten müssen  
Auf jeden Fall hast du scheinbar die richtigen Wege gefunden  
Warst du Sam oder Son ?


@Emän: Ja glaube auch das es heut zu naß ist. Hab aber den vollen Plan.  
Da kann man viele Klappen damit schlagen.
Nämlich so: Wir gehn da am Mittwoch wenn´s trocken ist zu Fuß erstmal rauf und schaun uns ne komplette Linie raus.
Danach beim richtigem Teiming nimmst du dein Rad (darfst auch des V10 nehmen) und ich natürlich meins.
Dann schieben wir des so auf halbe Höhe rauf....Trommelwirbel....dann kommt dein Auftritt.
Brauch ich net noch erwähnen, oder  
Teimen müß´mer des weil der OLBerne Andy des auf keinen Fall verpassen will.
Hat er zumindest mal gesagt. Ja ja der ist schon OLBern.
Und schon haben sich zwei Ochsenkopfsachen wieder erledigt  

Ach und du hast uns wahrscheinlich nicht gefunden weil Weißenstadt innen für Autos gesperrt war. Hattest nommal Glück  
Und nommal ach. Ich bin als ERSTER die längste Pralin.....äh Steinplatte des Fichtelgebirges gefahren. Des Gelbe sind 1000de von Fichtelenziane.
Natürlich von ganz oben, warn halt ein paar Sprünge drinn  

G.


----------



## maggus12345 (19. Juli 2004)

hey,

die steinplatte sieht ja schick aus.

hab endlich mein neuen rahmen. allerdings bin ich damit nicht so ganz zufrieden. für euer gelände wohl nicht stabil genug. jetzt wird halt ordentlich gespaart und dann schau mer mal, was her kommt.

wenn ihr mal wieder ne kleine runde fahren wollt, dann würde ich gerne mal wieder mitfahren. war letztes mal für mich konditions-null super anstrengend, 
aber doch irgendwie schön.

greets

markus

ps. klasse bild, mit dem schatten und so, sehr schick


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @ttbigb: Also was der Emän mit...am besten man sieht anderen zu...meint ist, das man am besten nicht ihm zuschaut
> Man würde ihn eh nur kurz sehen
> Und des Wort "Flow" kennt er nur in Verbindung mit.....ähh....mmmh....Läusen
> Man muß einfach überall drüberrollern. Man will sich ja bergab ausruhen und net treten müssen
> ...


man jörg ...was redest denn da wieder  mitm ht gehts nur mit flow  und ne ecke langsamer  

zu der anderen sache ... im moment fahr ich nicht fichtelplattenshore ... da will ich zuerst schon mal wieder nen paar mal mitm v10 echt gefahren sein ... ihr redet euch da halt leicht ... ihr fahrt ja mit bikes da runter die ihr dauernd bewegt ... raufschieben ohne mal echt gefahren zu sein und dann gleich so knifflige sachen ... no chance  wobei ich mir da mehr sorgen mach um die sachen davor als um die platte

aber mittwoch ... schaun mer halt mal ... passt mir eigentlich net ganz so ...


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Juli 2004)

Haaloo

will auch wieder faaahn..    

@Jörg
die Platte da is aber net echt, oder?


----------



## ttbitg (19. Juli 2004)

@eman

> zu langsam blockt dich nur her und machts oft noch schwieriger ... mit etwas geschwindigkeit gehts viel besser drüber

ok. das kann ich nachvollziehen.
da muss ich mich wohl langsam ran arbeiten.
zur zeit hab ich noch zu wenig vertrauen in meine federung.
muss ich wohl mal die grenzen austesten.
zumindest mein material ist ja anscheinend ausreichend.

@jörg 

> Auf jeden Fall hast du scheinbar die richtigen Wege gefunden  
> Warst du Sam oder Son ?

samstag war ich hier:
bischofsgrün, schneeberg, nusshardt, seehaus, ochsenkopf, bischofsgrün

sonntag nur ne kurze observationsrunde in der ecke egerquelle und weissenheider mühle. die trails dort ensprechen eher meinen aktuellen fähigkeiten.
aber die ganze gegend ist sehr cool.
sehr viel unberührter und felsiger als in der bamberger gegend.


----------



## maggus12345 (19. Juli 2004)

@ ttbigt: "ecke egerquelle und weissenheider mühle"

wo ist denn das??? hättest du eventuell lust, kommendes wochenende dort wieder zu fahren??? komm auch aus bamberg, falls zeit und lust vorhanden, könnte man sich ja evtl gemeinsam dorthin bewegen.

greets

markus


----------



## ttbitg (19. Juli 2004)

@maggus

kommendes wochenende bin ich schon verplant.
mal sehen evtl. schaff ich's im august noch einmal ins fichtelg zu fahren.

>  "ecke egerquelle und weissenheider mühle"

ist beides am fuß von schneeberg bzw. ochsenkopf.
hoffe ich erzähl jetzt keinen blödsinn.
direkt in den waldstücken auf beiden seiten der bundesstraße 303.
die geht zw schneeberg und ochsenkopf durch.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2004)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg
> 
> > Auf jeden Fall hast du scheinbar die richtigen Wege gefunden
> > Warst du Sam oder Son ?
> ...


aha wenn ich so überlege ... dich haben wir doch gesehen ... spezialized enduro  ... da war eins am ochsenkopf  bist auf der  bank zum steilen felsigen fussweg nach fleckl gesessen?
am sonntag war ich zufällig auch egerquelle weissenheider mühle ... hab aber keinen biker gesehen .. am sonntag wenn ich so überlege keinen einzigen  

@supah gee ... kannst noch immer net fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (19. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @supah gee ... kannst noch immer net fahren?



Ne...Is noch geschwollen und glüht voll
Am mi kommen die Fäden raus, dann kann ich auch hoffentlich endlich wieder was gscheits essen


----------



## maggus12345 (19. Juli 2004)

danke für die info.

ich seh schon, ich werd wohl nochmal ein bisschen am schneeberg rumfahren müssen. an die erste strecke kann ich mich noch erinnern, aber wie es danach weiter ging, leider nicht mehr.

@ ttbigt: falls du mal zeit finden solltest, kannst ja mal bescheid sagen.

greets

markus


----------



## ttbitg (19. Juli 2004)

> aha wenn ich so überlege ... dich haben wir doch gesehen ... spezialized enduro ... da war eins am ochsenkopf  bist auf der bank zum steilen felsigen fussweg nach fleckl gesessen?

stimmt. kleine orientierungspause.
hab mir noch die ersten paar meter vom trail angeschaut.
und dann entschieden, das ich den auslasse.
war eh schon relativ platt.
hatte vom vortag noch ne tour in den beinen
und dann war's noch so saumäßig warm.
bin dann noch hoch zum gipfel.

jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen wer ihr ward.
sind zwar einige vorbeigefahren aber nur wenige mit schwererem gerät.
die welt ist klein.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg
> die Platte da is aber net echt, oder?



Natürlich ist die Platte echt   Die Bilder sind von Gestern.
Danach kann man dann einen Nosewheelie machen. (Fett angeb  )
Bist du wohl immer noch verletzt?!?


@Maggus: Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Müßmer halt mal bescheid geben wenn´mer wieder vorher wissen wo´mer fahrn.


@ttbitg: Da haben wir uns dann verpaßt. Waren nämlich auch auf dem Ochsenkopf. Sind sogar auch Richtung Bischofsgrün runter.

@ Eman: Des mit Mittwoch war nur ein Vorschlag um dich zu überreden was unvernünftiges zu machen.
Linienschaun könn´mer jeden Tag machen, wenn´s dir Mi net paßt. Sag mal wann und ich sag dir ab wenn (Uhrzeit) ich Zeit hab.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist die Platte echt   Die Bilder sind von Gestern.
> Danach kann man dann einen Nosewheelie machen. (Fett angeb  )
> Bist du wohl immer noch verletzt?!?



Ja ne is klar...  

Halt meine Tsähne


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> > aha wenn ich so überlege ... dich haben wir doch gesehen ... spezialized enduro ... da war eins am ochsenkopf  bist auf der bank zum steilen felsigen fussweg nach fleckl gesessen?
> 
> stimmt. kleine orientierungspause.
> hab mir noch die ersten paar meter vom trail angeschaut.
> ...



Hoff du verwechselst uns jetzt net mit jenen die die Monster T von Bischofgrün aus raufgeschoben haben  

G.


----------



## StuMan (19. Juli 2004)

@LB Jörg - wo issn die Platte von den Bildern? Die schaut nämlich derbe schick aus   !! Würd ich mir auch gern mal anschauen, wenn Zeit...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne is klar...
> 
> Halt meine Tsähne



Für die Tsähne hat man doch nen Vollfaishelm.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

StuMan schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Jörg - wo issn die Platte von den Bildern? Die schaut nämlich derbe schick aus   !! Würd ich mir auch gern mal anschauen, wenn Zeit...



Am Epperer. BC.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (19. Juli 2004)

Den hat mir wohl der böse Doc während meiner Nakose   vom kopf geklaut....


----------



## ttbitg (19. Juli 2004)

@jörg

nene. die die ich meine haben ihre kisten alle nach oben getreten.


----------



## StuMan (19. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Am Epperer. BC.
> 
> G.



BC? Backcountry oder wie?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2004)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg
> 
> nene. die die ich meine haben ihre kisten alle nach oben getreten.



Mmmh, ja diesmal sind wir gefahren  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Juli 2004)

StuMan schrieb:
			
		

> BC? Backcountry oder wie?



Eher British Columbia  
oder?


----------



## StuMan (19. Juli 2004)

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber die Treppe soll doch angeblich im FG sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2004)

StuMan schrieb:
			
		

> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber die Treppe soll doch angeblich im FG sein?


hehe ja die platte schaut interessant aus ... aber passt rein gar net so richtig in ne gescheite tour rein ... schaut mal auf der karte wo der epprechtstein liegt


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Juli 2004)

"Epperer" soll wohl Epprechtstein sein?  

Mensch Jörg sag doch mal was...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> "Epperer" soll wohl Epprechtstein sein?
> 
> Mensch Jörg sag doch mal was...


klar ist das der epprechtstein


----------



## StuMan (19. Juli 2004)

Hm, scheint nordöstlich von Weißenstadt zu liegen. Also tatsächlich a bissl ab vom Schuß   aber macht nix, da würd ich zu gern mal Fotos machen/Filmen! Schaut auf dem Bild echt heiß aus...


----------



## Bigribiker (20. Juli 2004)

könnt ihr euch das mal anschauen und mir sagen, was ich davon halten kann?? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=623312745


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2004)

nicht viel ... das ist ne dirtjumpwaffe mit singlespeed mit felgenbremse hinten und vorn gar keine ... das brauchst erst falls wir mal drei so dirts am ochsenkopf gebaut bekommen  

ich würd dir echt was allroundtauglicheres empfehlen ... sowas wie der chickenfeed hat in der richtung http://www.poison-bikes.de/shop/artikeldetails.php?artikelid=506&idkat2=16&uin=18460c2209e6869f6ee2925514cb497a


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2004)

man jetzt wollt ich endlich mal nen reifen fürs ht kaufen und der ist net lieferbar ... wohl nen wink das himmels das der reifen schon so passt


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2004)

Also jetzt meld ich mich mal wieder  

Der Epperer ist natürlich nicht in BC. (@SupaaGee  )
Sondern zwischen dem Schneeberch und dem Waldstein. So ähnlich zumindest.
Der Emän der alte Spielverderber   muß da wieder zwieschenreinlösen.
Hät ich glatt als Kanada verkaufen können 
Hier noch ein paar schöne Bilder von der Eppererumrundung.
Ich habs sogar geschaft den OLB Ändy und den OLB Fill zu koordinieren  

@Bigribeiker: Kauf dir leiber was mit´ner normalen Geometrie. So wie halt des Würfel.
Man da ist letztins ein Grind für 700 E`s in neu wegegangen. 
Ich schick dir dann noch ein paar technische Bilder. Kannst evtl. mal weiterleiten.

@Emän: Reifen   deine sind doch noch gut   Kannst dir ja welche bei MC bestellen. Also natürlich nur wenn du sie schnell brauchst


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Juli 2004)

Dann is die Platte echt "echt"?! 
Sieht aus wie in BC....  

Hab heut "The Collective" angeschaut...
Is echt phääääät   
So richtig künstlerisch, wow die Bilder...und   Farben...
Da fahn se auch auf so Steinplatten rum, sieht einmal fast aus wie am OSh   

Zzi ya


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2004)

Natürlich...die ist sogar echt "echt" ""echt"".

Wird scheinbar wirklich Zeit das du wieder aufs Rad kommst.
Hast schon Entzug....siehst schon farbige Bilder  

Außderdem, wir glauben dir nimmer das du erst Schulter und dann Weisheitsprobleme mit Fäden hast. 
In der Wirklichkeit hast du versucht die Steinplatte am FPSh zu fahrn und hast zu spät abgebrochen. Jetzt kannst du nur noch vorm Kompiuter sitzen und die Tasten mit der Nase drücken weil du komplett eingegipst bist  
Genau so muß des sein und net anders und außerdem.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2004)

oh man ... da wirds aber zeit das wir im fichtelgebirge langsam in gang kommen  

http://www.bike-adventure-park.de/


----------



## StuMan (20. Juli 2004)

An den Stufen könnte man direkt mal ne Video- und Fotosession machen... man, ab nächster Woche hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit, dann schau ich mir die ganzen Spots mal an!!


----------



## littledevil (20. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> oh man ... da wirds aber zeit das wir im fichtelgebirge langsam in gang kommen
> 
> http://www.bike-adventure-park.de/


    soll das bei euch auch so werden?? Inwieweit dürfen denn Bauwerke errichtet werden?? Also wenns was zu hämmern/schrauben/schaufeln gibt kann ich meine Arbeitskraft anbieten.. nur mal so am Rande  

Wollt ihr jetz Sonntag zum Geißkopf? Dann würd ich evtl auch hinkommen.. ausser der liebe Petrus mach wieder    

@Chickenfeed: Ich ruf dich einfach an wenn ich nach Kem komm.. und nach Speichersgrad könnt ma dann auch mal schauen    schöne Bilder..


----------



## StuMan (20. Juli 2004)

Ist jetzt evtl ne leicht doofe Frage, aber wo soll da im Fichtelgeb. was entstehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2004)

@ Emän: ist des die Sache wo der ins Gästebuch reingeschrieben hat wo aber jetzt nichts mehr drinnsteht   

@ Littldevil: Irgendwie woll`n wir glaub ich schoh am Sonntag da hin. Wenn ich michjetzt im datum net verhaut hab.

@ StuMan: Des Bild hats dir scheinbar irgendwie angetan  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2004)

StuMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt evtl ne leicht doofe Frage, aber wo soll da im Fichtelgeb. was entstehen?


ochsenkopf - fleckl ... lifttrasse ...

ich weis net was da genau geht in zukunft ... aber es könnt was gehen ... wenn sich genug dahinterstellen ... also kräfte bündeln ... scheint ja mehr biker rundrum zu geben als ich gedacht hab  

@jörg ... der hat net mehr geschrieben als drinsteht im GB evtl könnt man da ja mal hinfahren ... was hältst von samstag dahin (spionage  )? ich überleg eh samstag schon hinzufahren und mal den arber zu bezwingen ... aber wird ne schnapsidee bleiben  

geht heut abend was biketechnisches? 

@little devil ... ja sonntag ist geisskopf angepeilt
in sachen hämmern und so ... noch net  
aber kannst ja auch so mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Juli 2004)

Jaajaa...  

Fäden (Ganzkörpereingipsung   ) sind raus, darf auch wieder sportln.
Fah aber erstmal wieder n bissl "Touren", mei Kondi is glaub ich im Sack....

@eman
Arber is relativ booring, "fahr" lieber aufn Osser. Oben is ma ja dann in da Tschechai..  und kann so entlang der Grenze "hinten" runter, soweit ich des in Erinnerung hab is des ziemlich Freeriderisch. Da wo ma hochkommt, also trägt, wirds runter schätz ich auch ganz lustitsch


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg ... der hat net mehr geschrieben als drinsteht im GB evtl könnt man da ja mal hinfahren ... was hältst von samstag dahin (spionage  )? ich überleg eh samstag schon hinzufahren und mal den arber zu bezwingen ... aber wird ne schnapsidee bleiben
> 
> geht heut abend was biketechnisches?



Ja des meinte ich so. Also ich hab des gestern gelesen, den Eintrag. Und wollte heute einen Kommentar dazu schreiben. Aber da war der Eintrag nimmer im Gästebuch drinn    

Und ich weiß net ob heut was geht, bin so fertig und der Hagel und ich muß mir des Rider kaufen und dann ist..... 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Juli 2004)

ja ich würde ja uch mitfahren brauch nur noch ne kettenführung
 

@littledevil

ok 
und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2004)

ohne führung ist das sinn und zwecklos ... sowas sollt man schon haben

@supah gee ... raff dich mal auf und fahr mit zum gk ... kondi verliert man so schnell net

arber is ja nur so ne idee  bin wohl eh zu faul dafür


----------



## OLB Andi (21. Juli 2004)

seits ihr doof... wieviel so geschichten schreibst ihr eigendlich an einen tag. komm ja nimmer mít´m lesen hinterher.

war übrigens am samstag nochmal auf´m ochsenkopf. aber mit´m truck *gg* war voll geil. bin dann quer durch den wald richtung fichtelsee wieder runtergefahren. also ich mein net so ganz quer. ein forstweg war scho da. dabei hätt ich dann in mak. aber fast mein aufbau verloren. muß ich jetz erst mal reparieren. 
@ eman: siehst mal wo des hinführt. jetz sind wir schon in nen feuerwehrforum vertreten.*fg*

@ jörg: wieso hast eigendlich keine bilder von unserer liftbauaktion da rein. blos die minniplatte am epperer...  

@ all, wens interessiert: sonntag geißkopf steht fest. Samstag hab ich eher weniger zeit... höchstens nachmittag was kurzes. freitag abend würd aber auch gehn... so für kösser oder so. werd aber erst kurz vor 18.00 im MC sein. hab noch nen termin bis 17.30 uhr.

@ bigribiker: hast du schon fotos bekommen von den halter. ich bräucht mal die adresse von den lift, bzw von der person/firma/institution der ich da ein angebot schicken kann. preis hab ich schon ausgerechnet. könnte nächste woche in serie gehen.))

so und jetz schreibst nimmer so viel...

sersen OLB Andi
ach ja, logisch will ich unbedingt dabei sein, wenn der eman da den fpsh fahren/fliegen tut.


----------



## OLB Andi (21. Juli 2004)

@ all lenzerheidefahrer:


suchts mal da was aus:


http://www.lenzerheide.ch/pdf_doc/gruppen.pdf

oder was auf der restlichen hompage draufis. sollten uns schon langsam mal drum kümmern.


----------



## littledevil (22. Juli 2004)

@ eman: hey mal ne Frage: kann mich an ein pic erinnern wo du mit ner z150 fr unterwegs bist.. erstmal hast du die Gabel oder war das einbildung    und zwotens wie bist du denn so zufrieden( falls du sie hast    ) 
Und ich fahr mal wieder mit auf tour wenn mein Bike fertig is    mein bikeman hat grad ziemlich kurbel-schmerzen und will keine langen touren fahren


----------



## Bigribiker (22. Juli 2004)

@ Andi
 die Telefonnummer vom Büro vom Lift is 09276/664 kannst auch die 604 wählen - gehupft wie gesprungen und dann fragst halt nach dem Schreyer - also der, der mit uns gelaufen ist, das ist auch der Chef und der Zuständige, bzw. der am meisten Informierte...
hab immer noch keine Bilder
viele grüße!
carsten


----------



## StuMan (22. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @ StuMan: Des Bild hats dir scheinbar irgendwie angetan



Den Spot will ich mir auf jeden Fall auch mal anschauen. Mal guggn, ob ich da mit nem Kumpel von mir hinschauen kann in den Semesterferien. Fahrt ihr da öfter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andi
> die Telefonnummer vom Büro vom Lift is 09276/664 kannst auch die 604 wählen - gehupft wie gesprungen und dann fragst halt nach dem Schreyer - also der, der mit uns gelaufen ist, das ist auch der Chef und der Zuständige, bzw. der am meisten Informierte...
> hab immer noch keine Bilder
> viele grüße!
> carsten



Wenn du keine Bilder hast, dann paßt deine Mailadresse oder des verlinken net 
Aber bei mir sind sie ordnungsgemäß weggegangen, weil´se beim emän angekommen sind.

@ Emän: Schick´se ihm du nommal. Ich hab nur die Adresse die net funkioniert.

Hab mir auch mal was von Lenzerheideübernachtungsdings ausgedruckt. Des billigste ist halt 30 was auch immer.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2004)

StuMan schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr da öfter?



1 mal im Jahr. Des war des eine mal  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg: wieso hast eigendlich keine bilder von unserer liftbauaktion da rein. blos die minniplatte am epperer...



Ja ich dacht esrtmal net. Aber dann tu ich heut halt mal eins rein. (später)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2004)

hmm mach mal noch keine bilder rein jörg ... zuerst mal schauen was wird

hab sie fürn carsten mal hochgeladen  http://www.lettenbrueder.com/sonstiges/lift.htm


----------



## Meiki (22. Juli 2004)

Hi,
wegen der Bikehalterung am Lift:will euch da ja ned reinpfuschen,aber wenn man die Halterungsarme schrauben,statt schweißen würde wärs einfacher zu bauen und würde 100%tig auf jedes Bike passen,da sich die Halterungsarme ja bewegen liesen   .
Sollt bloß a Vorschlag sein,aber wenns jemand sehen wollen würde(  )könnt ichs ja mal aufzeichnen wie ich mir des denk.

Bin am nächsten Sonntag wahrscheinlich im Bikepark an den Feuerbergliften,falls des jemanden interessiert.

Die Bilder vom Bikesonsand sin gut geworden  .Kommt eigentlich auch n Video davon auf eure Seite?

Meiki(der aus der Nähe von Bamberg)


----------



## OLB Andi (22. Juli 2004)

sers,
wegen sonntag: wer fährt eigendlich etz alles mit?? also ichweis, das der phil keine zeit hat. d.h. ich hätte noch nen platz frei!!!


und tschüß - andi


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Juli 2004)

naja wenn ichs schaff bis sonntag ne kettenführung zu bekommen wäre ich auch dabei...
ahh der wastl hatte doch noch eine hehe


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Juli 2004)

naja wenn ichs schaff bis sonntag ne kettenführung zu bekommen wäre ich auch dabei...
ahh der wastl hatte doch noch eine hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> wegen sonntag: wer fährt eigendlich etz alles mit?? also ichweis, das der phil keine zeit hat. d.h. ich hätte noch nen platz frei!!!



Normalerweis ich schoh.

Du willst morgen vom MC abends noch ne Runde fahrn, Kösser oder so.
Der Emän hat sowas gesagt. Mmmmh, ich bin mal mit Rad dann dort  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2004)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wegen der Bikehalterung am Lift:will euch da ja ned reinpfuschen,aber wenn man die Halterungsarme schrauben,statt schweißen würde wärs einfacher zu bauen und würde 100%tig auf jedes Bike passen,da sich die Halterungsarme ja bewegen liesen   .
> Sollt bloß a Vorschlag sein,aber wenns jemand sehen wollen würde(  )könnt ichs ja mal aufzeichnen wie ich mir des denk.
> 
> ...


der halter ist peferkt so ... lbs bauen nur perfekte sachen  ... besser kann man das bike net hochtransportieren ... diese schraubdinger sind nur am prototypen so  fertig passts für jedes bike ohne irgendwas zu schrauben ...
bewegliche teile sind immer fehlerquellen die man möglichst vermeidet


@all ... waren heut mal nochmal die strecke ablaufen ... man ist der obere bereich ne komplizierte sache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> naja wenn ichs schaff bis sonntag ne kettenführung zu bekommen wäre ich auch dabei...
> ahh der wastl hatte doch noch eine hehe


na dann mach mal ...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> wegen sonntag: wer fährt eigendlich etz alles mit?? also ichweis, das der phil keine zeit hat. d.h. ich hätte noch nen platz frei!!!
> 
> 
> und tschüß - andi


ich würd sogar wenns regnet da runterfahren ... ist ja jetzt schon warm ... da geht das ganz geil 

wenn kein nichtautofahrer noch mitwill könn mer schon zusammen fahrn ... fährst ja eh fast durch mein bescheidenes städtchen durch wo mir heut doch tatsächlich nen mountaincycle mit ner 888 vor der nase vorbei gefahren ist   man alle haben diese gabel nur ich net


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Juli 2004)

hallo 
mein name ist richard, 16 jahre alt
und ich bin für fast alle schweinerei zu haben
wenn du lust hast kanst du mich ja mit zum geißkopf nehmen
es wird sich für dich lohnen  

also wer nimmt mich mit?
berlin berlin wir fahren nahc berlin!
hab auch ne kettenführung von meinem gebraucht-teile-dealer wastl

bis in a paar stunden im mc
servus


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juli 2004)

wir fahren nach berlin .... zu den preussen ... spinnst  deine stasi vergangenheit ist schlimm genug ...

denk das ist kein prob das du mit runterkommst


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2004)

WÄSTL for Präsiden    

G.  

   PS: Mußt ich mal sagen


----------



## OLB Carre (23. Juli 2004)

hi leutz, alles klar? ich war am mittwoch in tauperlitz auf der dualstrecke!  is ne richtig geile, aber Kondition fordernde strecke! bin bis auf die letzten beiden jumps alles gesprungen! der erste davon is ein riesen triple, da kann man den mc fly im bikepark in die tonne treten!  keine ahnung wie ma da drüber kommen soll? na egal, war auf jeden fall lustig und wird wiederholt! zum geisskopf würd ich auch gern mitfahren, hab aber leider keine zeit!


----------



## Meiki (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,iss die Dual-Strecke in Tauperlitz noch an der Cross-Bahn oder ham sie sie wo anders hin?Den die an der MX-Bahnfand ich schon saugeil.

Meiki


----------



## OLB Carre (23. Juli 2004)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,iss die Dual-Strecke in Tauperlitz noch an der Cross-Bahn oder ham sie sie wo anders hin?Den die an der MX-Bahnfand ich schon saugeil.
> 
> Meiki


die strecke is in ne motocross strecke integriert! der untere teil der strecke is denk ich mal neu, schaut noch ziemlich frisch aufgeschüttet aus! da stehn jetzt drei fette Anlieger!


----------



## littledevil (23. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> mein name ist richard, 16 jahre alt
> und ich bin für fast alle schweinerei zu haben
> wenn du lust hast kanst du mich ja mit zum geißkopf nehmen
> ...


könnt dich auch mitnehmen! Ruf halt an bis morgen abend oder schreibs hier rein wennst mit willst.. werd aber nicht allzu früh losfahren am sonntag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juli 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leutz, alles klar? ich war am mittwoch in tauperlitz auf der dualstrecke!  is ne richtig geile, aber Kondition fordernde strecke! bin bis auf die letzten beiden jumps alles gesprungen! der erste davon is ein riesen triple, da kann man den mc fly im bikepark in die tonne treten!  keine ahnung wie ma da drüber kommen soll? na egal, war auf jeden fall lustig und wird wiederholt! zum geisskopf würd ich auch gern mitfahren, hab aber leider keine zeit!


muss endlich auch mal hin ... sag mal was wennst das nächste mal dort bist ...


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Juli 2004)

@Andi
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2004)

Welcher Andy hat heut Geburtstag  
Net böse sein aber sowas merk ich mir net, weils net so Bedeutung hat für mich 

      

Aber trotzdem allse Gute zum Geburtstag

      


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (24. Juli 2004)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!   
Ich weiß welcher Andi Geburtstag hat, aber ich sags nicht!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2004)

Mmmh, wie ich mein Rad angeschaut hab nach dem Aufstehen ist mir fast das :kotz: gekommen. 
Mußt dann erst mal 3 Tasse Kaffee reinschütten damits nimmer so schlimm ist.
Des wird nieh`mer sauber. Und ich muß auch noch den Schlauch wechsel  

@Eman: Wo gibt´s denn die Edelstahlbuchsen zu bestellen??
Hab mir grade die Bilder von der Liftbegehung angeschaut und muß sagen, daß wenn man des nicht in echt sehen würde wäre es traumhaft 

@Supagee: Was machste denn heut. Ich fahr auf jedenfall keine Tour. Kannst du schon wieder fahrn. Toll. Kannst ja morgen dann mit an den GK fahren.
Werd heut vielleicht, wenn mein Bike wieder funktionert ein wenig relext Freeriden (also des was ich drunter versteh).

@littledevil: gehst du mit Freeriden? Bei Kemnath.


Oder sonst irgendwer anders? Da macht wenigstens der nasse Boden nichts. Und danach braucht des Rad auch keinen Vollservice.


@Carre: Will auch nach Tauperlitz mit.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Juli 2004)

Also gk morgn geht noch net, Fullface drückt noch... 

@Jörg
Wie isn der BB ? Was für Mische hastn?
Will mir für nächste Saison nämlich son schönen "leichten" LRS zulegen, so mit der DT Swiss Freeraidfelge, Hügi FR Naben und den BB..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Also gk morgn geht noch net, Fullface drückt noch...
> 
> @Jörg
> Wie isn der BB ? Was für Mische hastn?
> Will mir für nächste Saison nämlich son schönen "leichten" LRS zulegen, so mit der DT Swiss Freeraidfelge, Hügi FR Naben und den BB..


wie nen weib ... nen paar wochen net fahren wegen so nen paar zähnchen ... übrigens haben wir deine einschlagsspuren am fichtelplattenshore gesehen  

leichte laufräder sind im fichtelgebirge net so zu empfehlen ... 

@jörg ... nirgends ... ich meint auch eher nen bolzen ... die laufbuchsen bleiben ganz normale 

gestern wars doch geil ... hatt lang nimmer so viel spass ... voll die geile abwechslung wennst so wenig gripp hast


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2004)

Also des mim BB ist genau aufs Stichwort gekommen.
Hab mir grade angeschaut warum mir aus heiterem Himmel  der Reifen gestern geplatzt ist bei der Abfahrt 
Hab mir den irgendwo total aufgeschlitzt auf der Lauffläche und dann ist gestern wohl des innere eingerissen  
Die einzige Situation an die ich mich erinnern kann wo des hätte passieren können war wie ich nach Bigri ganz runter bin und unten mal richtig auf so eine Eisenstange bei den Treppen drauf bin. Und mir noch gedacht hab mmmh....hat kalt`n  
Aber mir paßt der Reifen schoh und ich hab ORC.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> leichte laufräder sind im fichtelgebirge net so zu empfehlen ...



mit leicht mein ich ja auch leichter als die double track
diehier: http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=rims.bikedetail&id=11


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2004)

Am besten fand ich die Kategorie: Wertigkeit- Top end  

Und habt ihr gerade in den Nachrichten gehört. Irgendwo in Oberfranken sind die eben mit den Schneepflügen ausgerückt um die Autobahnen dort wieder frei zu machen  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Juli 2004)

Des mit dem Hagel war gestern Abend aufm Autobahnzubringer (A9) bei Trockau...
Halber Meter Hagel muss da gelegen sein...  
Bei uns war nix..


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Juli 2004)

servas 
ich war gestern irgendwie so besoffen das ich heut fruüh verpeilt hab mein bike zu holen ...naja pech gehabt!
aber des näschste mal fahr ich scho mit....

sorry
cu
Richie


----------



## Bigribiker (24. Juli 2004)

hey hey hey...
also dann von mir auch mal    -vorsichtshalber mal an alle Andis....wer weiß, wie viele von denen heut noch Geburtstag haben!?
Wann is denn ne Fahrt nach Tauperlitz geplant??? Mein Rad is jetzt wieder ein bisschen einsatzfähig. Bis Mi muss ich noch leben und dann den Triathlon überleben, danach hätt ich aber noch nich mal was gegen ein paar Brüche oder gegen Zahnausfall -fühl mich nich so toll im Moment....naja die Frauen....  
aber was solls?? ich hab je mein Bike  
jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein....
viele Grüße!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> servas
> ich war gestern irgendwie so besoffen das ich heut fruüh verpeilt hab mein bike zu holen ...naja pech gehabt!
> aber des näschste mal fahr ich scho mit....
> 
> ...




Schade.....des blöde Lager wäre echt net des Problem gewesen  


@Emän: Sind heut abend um 20:00 Uhr im Purzelbaum um ne Unterkunft in Lenzerheide auszusuchen. (soll nicht bedeuten das du kommen mußt  )
Ach ja, der Fill hat gesagt das der Fleiing Flh auch dort mitföhrt.

G.


----------



## littledevil (24. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @littledevil: gehst du mit Freeriden? Bei Kemnath.
> 
> 
> Oder sonst irgendwer anders? Da macht wenigstens der nasse Boden nichts. Und danach braucht des Rad auch keinen Vollservice.
> ...



Mann ich hätt sogar Zeit gehabt..aber zu spät gelesen! So hab ich mir des Einzelzeitfahren angeschaut    und hab noch was für die Kondition getan  
na nächstesmal wird vielleicht klappen


----------



## OLB Andi (24. Juli 2004)

@ all geburtstagsglückwünscher


DANKE


sers andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (25. Juli 2004)

na jungs, alles fit? ich war gestern mal wieder sand radfahren! war richtig goil! hab mich nen paar mal spektakulär abgelegt! ich hab festgestellt, dass feuchter sand um einiges härter is! aua! na dann, servus!


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Juli 2004)

wo am monte?


----------



## OLB Carre (25. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> wo am monte?



jo, am monte!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> jo, am monte!



Darf man da jetzt so einfach? 
Nehmen die einem im Lift mit?
Und warst du auch in der Gegend außenrum?

@ Tschikkenfeet: Geht dein Rad wieder oder brauchst du ein Rep.set.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (26. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man da jetzt so einfach?
> Nehmen die einem im Lift mit?
> Und warst du auch in der Gegend außenrum?
> 
> G.



ja, is kein problem, lift benutzen is auch ok! 
die einzige bedingung vom liftpersonal war allerdings, dass ich mich über die sprünge lassen musste!  
außenrum war ich noch nicht fahren!


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juli 2004)

@ jörg
hi 
danke der nachfrage...ja hab mir heute nen neues innenlager bestell son hardcore bmx innenlager von truvativ...kommt dann bald dann bau  ichs ein


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2004)

BMX Innenlager haben doch einen anderen Durchmesser  


Will wieder zum GK.   Ein Tag ist zu wenig 
Hab alles wieder geradegebogen und werd mich morgen wohl mal am Oko rumtreiben.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2004)

na dann kümmer dich um den lift am ochsenkopf dann hast das prob nimmer  
mir hat der eine tag gereicht


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Juli 2004)

Moischen

@Jörg
Bin heut auch am "Oko"   mal schaun ob ichs noch kann. Hab ja noch ne Rechnung mim Osh offen      Fah aber zuerst Schneeberch...Viell. fah ma uns ja übern Weg

Will auch mit zum GK!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2004)

warum fahrn mer eigentlich kein ründchen wenn ihr schon alle da fahrt?


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Juli 2004)

Könnma schon...


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Juli 2004)

ja schon jörg
des heißt aber bloß so weil bmxen ja bekanntlich cooler
is 
is schon  68/113!

sers


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2004)

So bin eben aufgestanden. Hab irgendwie ne leichte Ungesundheit.  
Was net so schlimm ist.
Ja fahrt ihr nur ein Ründchen   Dein Ründchen jann ich mir schon vorstellen 
Nene, brauch heut was zum ausspannen. Ein paar Sprüngchen   und so.
Ein wenig OSh und FPSh zum gemütlichen wachfahren   reichen mir schoh.
Eigentlich will ich ja ein paar alte Rechnungen mit Fel. begleichen um sie dann in Linien zu integrieren. 
Aber es wäre gut wenn ihr bei eurem Ründchen mal dort seid. Weil manches geht net alleine.
Werd so ab 2e dort sein und mich nur zwischen OSh und FPSh aufhalten.
Falls ihr mich nicht seht..ich bin da. Muß aber um 6se wieder daheim sein  

Aber Freitag oder/und Sonntag wär wieder Ründchenzeit. Oder .

Und nochwas. Es gibt wieder Sh-News     War gestern anschaun  

Ach ja, der Wästl ist wieder da in ganzer Frische 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Juli 2004)

Na dann fah ma lieber alle am we ne runde, muss heut auch erst mal weng "kuckn"...  
Und wieder bald heim , weil in weidenberg is  MONSTERTRUCKSHOW...   

Werd aber mal am OSh vorbeischaun, wenns die Angst   zulässt...

 c yaahaa


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2004)

hehe da hat er angst bekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2004)

und allein hat der eman heut auch keinen bock   glaub ich


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Juli 2004)

@ super gehhbehinderung

geh da ja net hin des war in kemnath auch shcon mal des ist der letzte scheiss
die spring da a paar kleine sprünge mit ihren motorrädern(fürs mtb-auch möglich) und der monstertruck fährt ein zwei mal über ein auto drüber des wars und teurer is auch noch
egal 
@ all
ja mein innenlager isheut gekommen ..vielleicht kann ich ja am sonntag mal mitfahren..hab jetzt auch wieder ne führung
sers
Richie


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Juli 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @ super gehhbehinderung


 Ich glaub du........   

Des spricht ma [Supah Tschii], wegen weißt scho Tyler "Super T" Klassen.., ich hab auch ne Super T, und weil mei nachname mit G anfäng


----------



## Bigribiker (28. Juli 2004)

Hi ihr, hatte heut ne kleinen Triathlon in BT und bin grad mit dem Rad heimgefahren, den Fahrradweg hoch hatte ich glücklicher Weise den Windschatten von so nem Rennradler - wofür die doch gut sind  Bin jetzt aber etwas platt - glaub ich ....
wie warn GK?????
Kann ich eigentlich noch mal irgendwann Fotos von eurer Halterung haben, bevor ihr die produziert....oder habt ihr die schon mitm Chef ausprobiert???
VG, C


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2004)

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/sonstiges/lift.htm

weis net ob der andi schon weiteres unternommen hat ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Juli 2004)

jaja is ja gut
entwickel lieber mal dein eigenen style und klau net irgendwelche namen von irgendwelchen pros...
super Gicht!

mfg
Richie
everything just spaß


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2004)

@Bigrib.: GK war voll genial. Bestes Wetter. Nichts zerstörrt...oder so ähnlich zumindest.
Hattest du die Bilder immer noch net   Aber jetzt, oder?
Und haste einen Pokal gewonnen  

War heut echt mal am Oko und bin 2mal den FPSh gefahren. Und ein bisle Bastelarbeit. 
Falls irgendwer dort war habt ihr die Fragezeichen gesehen 
Mußt dann vorzeitig abbrechen wegen komischer Geräusche und bin dann nur nommal Dh von oben runter.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juli 2004)

@Jörg
Ich hab dich net gesehn. Warst wahrscheinlich schon weg.
Was gibtsn für Sh-News?


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Falls irgendwer dort war habt ihr die Fragezeichen gesehen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibtsn für Sh-News?



Noch geheime  
Und man muß jetzt am FPSh zwischen 2 Fragezeichen durchfahren  

@Emän: Trockener wirds nimmer den Sommer.    
Würde Sonntag vorschlagen. Dann müßten die Bedingungen am besten sein.    

Samstag ist bei mir glaub ich Wastltag. Mal wieder richtig Radfahren mit was lernen.  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Noch geheime
> Und man muß jetzt am FPSh zwischen 2 Fragezeichen durchfahren
> 
> @Emän: Trockener wirds nimmer den Sommer.
> Würde Sonntag vorschlagen. Dann müßten die Bedingungen am besten sein.


klar ... könn mer machen ... bin aber zur zeit kraftmässig glaub ich nicht so gut drauf um mitm v10 die schneeberg ochsenkopfrunde durchzuwürgen ... aber wenn schon ... dann richtig ... donau eschingen mit richtig federweg ist der traum ... allerdings bin ich damit damals mal brutal in den wald geschossen 

überred den wastl mal für sonntag ... der soll mal wieder mitfahrn ... wird eh ne langsame runde


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> klar ... könn mer machen ... bin aber zur zeit kraftmässig glaub ich nicht so gut drauf um mitm v10 die schneeberg ochsenkopfrunde durchzuwürgen ... aber wenn schon ... dann richtig ... donau eschingen mit richtig federweg ist der traum ... allerdings bin ich damit damals mal brutal in den wald geschossen
> 
> überred den wastl mal für sonntag ... der soll mal wieder mitfahrn ... wird eh ne langsame runde



Bin dabei 
Hätten ja auch vom Oko losfahren können um dann zum Schluß nommal des Stückerle mim V1o hochzufahren.
Aber so komplette Runde ist doch besser.

Ach und morgen. Hat wer Lust am Abend vom MC aus. Hätt mal wieder gedacht Louisentrail. Weil am Abend wirds weniger Fußvolk geben.
Dort wirds auch bald die Steigerung zum FPSh geben *hehe*

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juli 2004)

Also So bin ich auch dabei   
Wenn mei Magen wieder so will wie ich, weil zz macht er des net.. :kotz: 
Und Sa Abend is ja auch Sommernachtsfest in da Eremitage... 

Mir ham ja heut schon wieder a Geburtstagskind
@Phil  
Alles Gutäää


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Juli 2004)

auch von mir aus alles gute
phil..leider weiß ich garnet mehr wie du ausschaust ....isja schon jahr(e) her (des stimtm wirklich fast) das wir uns mal gesehen
haben 
jeah mein bike is fertig mit gigapipe innenlagerund neuer gebrauchter dmr führung
jetzt gehts wieder
ab  

cu 
RIchie


----------



## OLB Carre (29. Juli 2004)

@ phil: 
von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag!

@ all:
was is den sonntag so geplant?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2004)

klassische Runde ... schneeberg rauf ... donau eschingen runter ... ochsenkopf rauf ... Goehteweg ... ganz rauf ... stossgebet .. fpsh ... fleckel dh ...


----------



## OLB Carre (29. Juli 2004)

ich glaub da fahr ich a mal wieder mit, aber ich versprech nix, das letzte mal hab ich auch verpennt! ich meld mich aber deswegen noch mal!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2004)

Mist jetzt hab ich voll dem Fill seinem Börsdäi vewegessen.
Mmmmh, ein paar  Minuten hab ich noch.

Also    Alles Gute zum Gepurtstag Phillip    


@Carre.Genau Carre fahr mal da mit. Der Emän ist mit dem V10 bergauf nimmer ganz so wild...hoffentlich.
Aber wir sehn uns ja eh Samstag bei dir, glaub ich.

@SG: Um wieviel Uhr das wir losfahren schreiben wir hier noch rein.

G.


----------



## littledevil (30. Juli 2004)

Hey morgen ist Freifahrtag in der Bikewelt Rhön! 
http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/sommer_aktuelles_aktuelles/index.php

Glaub da fahr ich mal hin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2004)

wenns nur net so weit weg wär die rhön wär ich schon dort gewesen ... spionage müsst schon mal sein  ... glaub > 250 km  

falls du allein fährst ... könnt mer ja evtl zusammen fahrn


----------



## ELM (30. Juli 2004)

hi, ich hab noch ne Junior T daham und ich brauch sie nimma, wenn jemand eine braucht einfach melden. Preis is Verhandlungssache.

Gruß Flo

Ps: Geisskopf war echt geil !


----------



## littledevil (30. Juli 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> falls du allein fährst ... könnt mer ja evtl zusammen fahrn


weiß
aber net ob ich ein v10 in den kofferraum reinbring   
naja wird schon klappen.. 
ich schau mal noch wegen der genauen Entfernung und schreib dann heut abend nochmal hier rein ob ich morgen dann fahr.. 
aber wenns schon mal was umsonst gibt   
kannst mir ja mal noch deine nummer schicken


----------



## littledevil (30. Juli 2004)

ELM schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Geisskopf war echt geil !


stimmt   
will da auch bald wieder hin


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> weiß
> aber net ob ich ein v10 in den kofferraum reinbring
> naja wird schon klappen..
> ich schau mal noch wegen der genauen Entfernung und schreib dann heut abend nochmal hier rein ob ich morgen dann fahr..
> ...


hehe das heisst ja net das ich net auch fahren könnt ... aber in nen golf bringt man locker nen v10 und nen ht ... muss man halt alles zerlegen  ... hab sogar mal mit cheetah neben mir im kofferraum geschlafen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2004)

Umsonst fahrn   des kann net gut sein wenns umsonst ist  
Glaub eher des ist kein guter Tag da hin zu fahren. Weil des wird dann wahrscheinlich richtig teuer. Soll heißen wird verdammt viel Nerven kosten.
Also Schlangenanstelltechnisch  

Aber liegt des net auf dem Weg nach Winterberg. Da muß man doch auch nach Richtung links fahren  

Ähmm, und Tscheeta hat des net was mit Tarzan zu tun  Also zwecks Kofferraum und schlafen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (30. Juli 2004)

Richtung Winterberg stimmt schon.. nur nicht ganz so weit   
Mal schauen was los ist.. sonst sind ja meistens nicht so viele Leute dort.. naja werden halt die ganzen Freibierlätschen kommen (Freiliftlätschen   )


----------



## littledevil (30. Juli 2004)

@ eman:Also wegen mir können wir morgen fahren! Bei Abfahrt um 8 könnten wir um 10 dort sein, denk ich.. müsste ja reichen, oder? 
Meine Nummer hast du ja.. also ruf..mich..an!


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Juli 2004)

@ street-fraktion

geht des we was?
zwecks street( weil street-fraktion)
?
sers


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2004)

Und Tschikkenfeet funtz des neue Innenlager. Damits´te des alte als Ersatz (Bikepark usw.) verwenden kannst bring ich dir mal die Ersatzschraube  für defekte Gewinde mit.


Also für alle die morgen mit wollen auf die Tour (Emäns großer Tag und evtl auch Supaa Gee´s seiner   )
Um 13:00 Uhr am Silberhausparkplatz. Bei jedem Wetter.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Emäns großer Tag und evtl auch Supaa Gee´s seiner



FPSh oder was??
Ja ne is klar...  
Aber viel. bin ich ja noch   und ich fah einfach runter


----------



## OLB Phil (31. Juli 2004)

@all Geb.glückwünscher DANKE

bin morgen auch dabei   (aber wohl eher bei den nichtbefahrern  )

bibber scho vor lenzerheide und hoff mein teilehaufen hält durch  
naja wenn ich mir so anschau mit was der eman machmal unterwegs is dürft das kein prob sein  , obwohl bei meiner Fahrtechnik  

Cu


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Juli 2004)

den schwachsinn kann ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen
jörg kannst du mich mitnehmen, wennich so um 1230 oder so in neusorg bin?
wäre echt voll kuhhhhlllll
achja noch kuhhhller wäre wenn du mir die schrauben mitbrings kuhhhhlll
cu 
richie


----------



## OLB Carre (31. Juli 2004)

kann mir wer ne wegbeschreibung zum silberhaus geben, habs schon wieder vergessen! ich komm aus richtung kemnath! richie, ich kann dich theoretisch mitnehmen! praktisch auch!  cu


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2004)

Des ist natürlich praktisch, dann braucht er net nach Neusorg fahren  und die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du kommst ist dann auch höher   
Wird wohl ne Massenveranstaltung morgen  
Und zwecks Wegbeschreibung, des machmer dann noch. 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Juli 2004)

huhu hallo
ich fahr dann doch mitm carre mti 
falls ich net nochmal inss netz kann 12:30 is des ok carre?
wär cool
äahhh ich bin voll breit 
so 
servus
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (31. Juli 2004)

jo richie, um 12.30 uhr in kemnath an der schule, wo wir uns das letzte mal auch getroffen haben! man sieht sich! 

außerdem haben wir heut ein paar geile bilder in sulzbach gemacht!


----------



## maggus12345 (31. Juli 2004)

hi ihr,

ich wollt ja mal wieder bei euch mitfahren, aber so wie es aussieht wird das erstmal nix, allerdings hab ich mir jetzt ein 2005er kona stinky bestellt, und ich hoffe, ich werd das ding im september bekommen.

jetzt ma ne kurze frage: mit welchen reifen fahrt ihr so? was haltet ihr von den 2.5ern die da standartmäßig drauf sind???

greets

markus


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2004)

Kona Stinky hört sich schon mal gut an.
Und wenns die Dh-Reifen sind (so 1.2kg) dann sind sie schon zweckmäßig. Gibt davon auch eine XC-Version.
Aber sonnst ist es eigentich egal welcher Reifen drauf ist. 
Ab 2.3 halt und ab so einem Kilo funktionieren die schon immer.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2004)

War eigentlich jetzt irgendwer in der Röhn und wie ist des wirklich.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2004)

klar war ich zur spionage in der rhön am feuerberg ​​war net schlecht ... zwar kein downhill aber macht schon spass mit der zeit wenn man die spitzkehren voll raustritt ... hat stellenweise geilen flow​​ein wegsprung ist drin ... der geht wenn man sich mal getraut hat das dritte mal richtig geil ... mit harter landung leider fast ins flat ... so nen sprung brauch mer am ochsenkopf ​​lifthalter ist aber net so geil ... hatt schon angst ums bike ​


----------



## SpeedyR (1. August 2004)

Tach! war auch dort!
Emän auch "getroffen".leider irgendwie am lift unten verpasst....
War recht lustich..und heiss...Obwohl es gestern umsonst war,ham se so VIP kärtchen verteilt   ,für was die wohl waren  ..

Hab mir tierisch sonnabrand in der fresse gehollt,-und meine unterarme haben n karomuster drauf vonnä Dainese jacket  

Ich glaub ,ich muss auch ma in die fichtlmountains..ma ne "einweisung" von die Lettenbrüder geben lassen...  ,so am We oder so...

                                          Gruss Rafael


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2004)

hmm verpasst hätten wir uns nur wenn ich gewusst hätt das ich dich treffen hätte wollen  

bist natürlich immer bei uns willkommen ... mit etwas glück kann man dieses jahr sogar noch den ochsenkopf per lift bezwingen
sonnenbrand ... für was gibts sonnencreme


----------



## maggus12345 (1. August 2004)

@ lbjörg: danke für die info.

@olbeman: is der feuerberg auch geeignet für anfänger wie mich??? frage deshalb, weil ich z.b. den roadgap von dem foto nocht nicht machen würde.
hab am dienstag vor zum geißkopf zu fahren. war da noch nie. gibts da auch was, was sich von anfängern fahren lässt. schätz mal den hühnerleiterweg werd ich wohl noch auslassen. oder was meinst du. 

greets

markus


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. August 2004)

HI

ne geile runde wars...und der fichtelplattenshore is endlich besigt juhu!
aber anstrengend wars trozdem hehe bin mal auf des bild gespannt falls es was geworden is
mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> @olbeman: is der feuerberg auch geeignet für anfänger wie mich??? frage deshalb, weil ich z.b. den roadgap von dem foto nocht nicht machen würde.
> hab am dienstag vor zum geißkopf zu fahren. war da noch nie. gibts da auch was, was sich von anfängern fahren lässt. schätz mal den hühnerleiterweg werd ich wohl noch auslassen. oder was meinst du.
> 
> greets
> ...


geisskopf ... den bx kann jeder fahren, dort kann man sich mit der zeit rantasten ans springen ... hühnerleitern musst dir halt mal anschauen gibt einfache und etwas schwierigere teile ... der downhill ist halt fichtelgebirgsmässig also schon relativ steinig und unten dualmässig

feuerberg ... relativ einfach zu fahren ... wird erst mit geschwindigkeit wieder schwieriger ... die spitzkehren im stepride (der die schwierigste strecke darstellt) muss man sich halt rantasten ... das roadgap kann man umfahren und das ist auch schon das einzige wirklich schwierige dort. der northshore ist etwas komisch und ungewohnt aber eigentlich net schwierig und eh nur kurz. am feuerberg ist für den xc fahrer bis zum freerider etwas dabei aber die dh und halt etwas extremere Fraktion kommt noch etwas zu kurz find ich. für dich als bamberger auf jedenfall mal nen ausflug wert


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> ne geile runde wars...und der fichtelplattenshore is endlich besigt juhu!
> aber anstrengend wars trozdem hehe bin mal auf des bild gespannt falls es was geworden is
> ...



@EsterFPShmitHtBefarhrer: Wegen dem Bild....mmmh....da hatte meine Kamera mit ihren Anzeigen das des net funktioniert ausnahmsweise mal recht   

G.


----------



## littledevil (2. August 2004)

Mal schauen...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2004)

Pooh...4 Typen die ausschauen wie der Emän, des gleiche Rad fahrn und dann noch direkt hintereinander den Wegsprung machen.  
Da soll noch mal einer sagen es gibt keine Zufälle  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. August 2004)

erster anlauf ... gefällt mir aber noch net ...  

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/sonstiges/fichtlride.htm


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2004)

Mmmmh, der Emän hat wieder Zeit. Muß ihm mal ne neue Bilderflut zukommen lassen   

Also wenn wir dann gesund von Lenzerheide zurrück sind mag ich da auch hin 
Vom Lift aus schaut der Sprung irgenwie furchterregender aus.  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. August 2004)

du weisst ja ... fotos können halt lügen


----------



## ELM (2. August 2004)

Hi,

@jörg: könntest du mir die Bilder vom Sonntag schicken ? Wie wir alle in Sulzbach waren ...

Schöne Grüße aus Hirschau, Flo


----------



## Meiki (3. August 2004)

Wenn ihr zum Feuerberg fahrt sagt mir fei Bescheid,sonst bin ich sauer  .
Hier wo ich am Road-Gap bin: http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=267658 ,habs aber ned gschafft  .


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2004)

ELM schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @jörg: könntest du mir die Bilder vom Sonntag schicken ? Wie wir alle in Sulzbach waren ...
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus Hirschau, Flo



Sind schon auf dem (Um)Weg.
Des eine oder andere.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2004)

Juhuu, ich hab den 2222 Beitrag geschrieben   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2004)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr zum Feuerberg fahrt sagt mir fei Bescheid,sonst bin ich sauer  .
> Hier wo ich am Road-Gap bin: http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=267658 ,habs aber ned gschafft  .


warum warst eigentlich nicht am samstag dort wos umsont war ?


----------



## ELM (4. August 2004)

Hi, die Bilder sind echt geil !!! vorallem die unter der Brücke... !

Gruß Flo


----------



## Meiki (5. August 2004)

@E-man:weil meine Eltern mich am Samstag ned hinfahren konnten  ,außerdem ham wir gedacht da iss eh zu viel los.
War überhaupt viel los?

cu


----------



## littledevil (5. August 2004)

@Meiki: Nee war nicht viel los am Feuerberg.. und die hälfte von den nicht vielen hatten noch Crosscountry Bikes dabei so zB mit SID und geraden Lenkern    
@ELM: kannst du mir auch mal die Bilder schicken? War zwar nicht dort aber würd mich trotzdem interessieren [email protected]


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. August 2004)

hi mal a paar bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (5. August 2004)

nice car!
nice pic!


----------



## Bigribiker (5. August 2004)

auch wenn die LB/OLB jetzt wahrscheinlich schon auf dem Weg sind, evtl. sogar schon fertig: 
Viel Glück! 
Viel Spaß!
Ich erwarte dann nen ausführlichen Bericht!!!
Und für ne Bilderflut wär ich dann auch offen 
MFG, BGB


----------



## OLB Carre (5. August 2004)

@ lenzer fahrer: viel glück und nix brechen!
@ chickenfeed: geile pics!

außerdem bin ich wieder fully fahrer!  
pics vom neuen bike folgen!

und noch was, hat wer interesse an ner rock shox pilot XC, die frisch vom service zurück is????? wahrscheinlich net!  
aber falls doch, email an mich schreiben!

na dann, bis irgendwann!


----------



## ELM (7. August 2004)

Bilder sind am weg...

Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB Carre (7. August 2004)

So, bildchen von meinem neuen bike, was mal dem wastl gehört hat! mein alter dämpfer macht noch probleme! zugstufe? was ist das? 

viel spass noch!


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. August 2004)

schön!

www.arschbombe.de

könnt ihr euch ja mal durchlesen, wenn ihr wollt
is halt die offiziele Arschbomben-WEltmeisterschaft in Bayreuth
d.h : arschbomben vom 10er   !!!!!

tja und ich schau nich nur zu...ja ihr habts erraten
bin mal gespannt wer von euch sonst auch noch den mut hat *gg

mfg
Richie


----------



## Supah Gee (8. August 2004)

Ich habs gemacht!  

Heute...~17.30...Ochsenkopf...nur ich und der FpSh...Anfahrt....oh sch****.....ich fahr weiter....wieder n mm weiter...noch einer...."na etz brauchst auch nimmer halten"........ich fahr.... F***des Loch...egal....runter.....unten...wow....einfach.....


----------



## littledevil (9. August 2004)

@chikken..: Kannst ja dein Bike mitnehmen und ein bisschen lakejumpen   

@ELM: Danke für die pix!

schönen Tag


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. August 2004)

@ subba G -punkt

yeah glückwunsch! gell is garnet so schwer hab ich mir auch danach gedacht ...aber adrenalin bringts scho oder?

jetzt ham ma ja schon genügend fahrer, dass es sich ja mal lohnen würde, wenn wir mal alle hintereinander runterfahren in kranked oder so hehe  

@ little devil
ich hab dennen schon ne mail geschickt deswegen, die ham aber gesagt, dass sie schon freuen würden, aber die badverordnung lässt des leider net zu...schade!

mfg 
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StuMan (9. August 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> schön!
> 
> www.arschbombe.de
> 
> ...



Werde da sein, allerdings nur mit der Videokamera...   wünsch dir viel Spaß!!! Macht eine mords-Gaudi! Hab mir von ein paar von den verrücktesten von denen vorletztes Jahr nen Auerbach vom 10er beibringen lassen, die habens teilweise echt verdammt gut drauf!!   PS-hab dir übrigens die Email geschr. von wegen Pennen an der Uni. Jetzt weiß ich wieder woher ich den Namen kannte


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2004)

Hei, sind zurrück und leben noch  

Ät SuppaGee:  

Ät Tschikkenfeet: Toller Nichtfüßler.

Und noch schnell einen Kurzkommentar der letzten 4 Tage: "Meine Fresse"  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. August 2004)

Haysn!

Schön dassa wieder heil daheim seit!

Erzähl mal weng...

c ya


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2004)

man das war sowas von megageil ...


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hi mal a paar bilder...


schick mir doch endlich auch immer mal die bilder ... ich mach extra wegen dir mal ne streetsektion ... kommt geil das pic


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. August 2004)

@ stuman
yeah cool kannst ja dann meine sprünge auch filmen bzw. fotografieren..sowas kann man immer mal gebrauchen so filmmaterial für mtb-videos und so...
ja ok, könn uns ja mal vor ort mal treffen..weiß bloß net wie du ausschaust...
ich bin der aufgedrehte wo die ganze zeit komische fressen zieht....
naja findest mich schon *gg
@all
sonst will keiner?

@ eman
cool ne streetfraktionsektion
aber wastl muss auch dabei sein sonst is er beleidigt und der carre natürlich auch und der jörg so..warn des jetzt alle streetfahrer?
kannst du net einfach kopieren und einfügen oder brauchst du extra bessere qualität
ja ok ich mach mir mal die mühe und schick dir die besten bilder...

mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StuMan (9. August 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @ stuman
> yeah cool kannst ja dann meine sprünge auch filmen bzw. fotografieren..sowas kann man immer mal gebrauchen so filmmaterial für mtb-videos und so...
> ja ok, könn uns ja mal vor ort mal treffen..weiß bloß net wie du ausschaust...
> ich bin der aufgedrehte wo die ganze zeit komische fressen zieht....
> naja findest mich schon *g



Ich werd wahrscheinlich jetzt eh die nächsten paar Tage vor Ort sein und filmen, kannst ja mal sagen wann du üben gehst  . Und mit dem komische Fressen ziehen - da fällst du in DEM Bad bestimmt net auf!!!   Sa und So werd ich auf jeden Fall bei jedem Wetter fast die ganze Zeit da sein.


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. August 2004)

cool naja ich muss am freitag wahrscheinlich bis um 1se arbeiten d.h. ich bin am freitag ab ca. 15:00 da....des problem ich bin noch nie vom 10er gesprungen gg* naja des wird scho 
meine sprünge sind
arschbombe
offene arschbombe
und yogi-arschbombe

hehe des wird geil naja 
tust du acuh zelten dort?
ich werd mein zelt irgendwo in der nähe aufstellen...
achja für dich schau ich besonders doof damit ich auch auffalle...:-D
oh man ich freu michscho so darafu des wird sooo geil dort 
yee-haa

mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (10. August 2004)

da sich keiner erbarmt was zu lenzerheide zu schreiben mach ich das halt ein wenig ...

die nackten Zahlen
44. Zintl Markus, D-Mitterteich 80 lettenbrueder.com 1:12.21,7 13.05,5 
107. Wanitzek Jörg, D-Neusorg 70 lettenbrueder.com 1:20.24,4 21.08,2
212. Tröger Andreas, D-Arzberg 72 lettenbrueder.com 1:29.03,0 29.46,8
409. Phillip Fella, D-Marktredwitz 77 lettenbrueder.com 1:50.13,5 50.57,3

im rennen hatten wir alle relatives Glück und blieben bis auf phils kettenführungsproblemen von grösseren defekten verschont. Jörg war mit 5 platten am WE der plattenkönig. ich hatt ne misteriöse defekthäufung im qualilauf  aber war im endeffekt egal

um ein haar hätt mich der jörg fast gekriegt ... habs doch immer gewusst das das nur täuschungsmanöver am berg hier sind  . Bin mit meinem platz echt voll zufrieden und hab den einsatz des v10 auch nur im mittelteil der Strecke bereuht  und bin mit meinem platz total happy und schon etwas überrascht das das mitm v10 so klappen konnte

so nen massenstart muss man miterlebt haben ... das kann man net beschreiben ... echt nen unvergessliches erlebnis da nur bikes um dich zu sehen ... aber irgendwie hat das gefunzt

das hab ich grad einem in icq geschrieben ... und das trifft es
so ein massenstart ist sowas geiles... vor dir 200 hinter dir 300 und du fragst dich wie das wohl gehen mag ... der startschuss ... du rennst um dein leben  irgendwie lassen dich alle durch ... du gibts alles überholst ... kommst irgendwann voll fertig in lenzerheide an und fragst dich wie du wohl die nächsten 10 flachen km schaffen sollst 

kann echt nur empfehlen ... fahrt da nächstes jahr mit  

am montag haben wir dann noch die längsten rodelbahn der welt berodelt ... man war das nen teil ... knapp 500 hm und 3 km länge unzählige kurven ... die reinste achterbahn ... brutale fliehkräfte ... das ding muss man sich echt geben sonst hat man echt was verpasst

hab auf der rodelbahn lieder mein handy verloren und bin deshalb nimmer erreichbar per handy 

@supah gee  

bin morgen nachmittag wohl mal am ochsenkopf ...


----------



## StuMan (10. August 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> des problem ich bin noch nie vom 10er gesprungen gg* naja des wird scho
> meine sprünge sind
> arschbombe
> offene arschbombe
> und yogi-arschbombe



Hehe, dann schau aber zu, dass du die am Fr noch ein paar mal hupfen kannst  ... ist nämlich schon recht ordentlich von da oben!! Ich wohn übrigens sowieso in BT, von daher bin ich da dauernd da. 
Ein Tip am Rande - probiers erstmal vom 7,5er aus und geh dann erst aufn 10er.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2004)

Emän du hast die falsche Zielliste angeschaut. Jetzt is´ne bessere drin  
Bin nämlich auch unter den ersten Hundert 

Hatte gestern nimmer mehr Kraft was zu schreiben  

Hatte trotz 3 Bar vorne und 4 Bar hinten im 11km langen Quallilauf nen Platten.   Durchschlag vorne bei 73km/h (angeb).
Hatte dadurch mit Schlauchwechsel nur ne 31,irgendwas Zeit  
Statt so 23.45.  
Brachte mir eine Startnummer 606   und Startsektor 5 ein.  
Im endeffekt war aber an der Startnummer nur schlecht sich damit zu zeigen 
Hatte wohl mehr Spaß wie der Emän da ich so ungefähr doppelt so viel überhohlen konnt  

Aber den 42sten Platz mit dem V10 auf 30.8 km bei so einem Rennen   

Ach und man kann sich bei dem Rennen übrigens 839456mal überlegen ob man ins Krankenhaus will oder ein wenig langsamer fährt  

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. August 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und man kann sich bei dem Rennen übrigens 839456mal überlegen ob man ins Krankenhaus will oder ein wenig langsamer fährt
> 
> G.


..und wieviele ham sich fürs Krankenhaus entschieden?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ..und wieviele ham sich fürs Krankenhaus entschieden?



Ja das würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Mitbekommen haben wir nur einen Helieinsatz und einen der einen kaputten Arm hatte.
Und der Emän hat einen überfahren wo er auch net weiß was mit dem ist.
Und einen hat er gesehen der die Kurve net erwischt hat und einen Abhang runtergekugelt und verschwunden ist.
Also die Strecke war wirklich lang um da überhaupt was mitzukriegen.

Hier mal ein Bild dazu mit kurzer Erklärung.
Ort ist die Mittelstation des Rothorns.
Und des rechts ist der Emän.
Des unten ist der Heli.
Im Grashang sitzt ein Fotograf der von jedem ein Bild macht beim Qualirennen des man dann im Internet kaufen kann.
Darunter liegt ein Verletzter, der wenn man von oben über den Grashang einfährt, erst zu spät sichtbar wird. Deswegen steht auch die Frau da um evtl. die Fahrer zu warnen.
Die Frau weiß aber net das wenn man zu schnell über den Buckel fährt, eh alles schon zu spät ist weil man nimmer ausweichen kann und über den verletzten rollt.
Und ganz links ist einer dieser Fahrer der gerade um seine Qualizeit fährt.
Und der mittlerweile schon so fertig ist das ihm eh alles egal ist.
Aber trotzdem noch bis in die Ortschaft ganz unten durchhalten muß.

Ach ja der Verletzte hat sich unter anderem angeblich die Zunge abgebissen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. August 2004)

über hundert haben sich auf jedenfall dafür entschieden nie anzukommen


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2004)

war gestern mal wieder am ochsenkopf und seh oben noch immer keinen ausweg   wird leider die skipiste werden  

wolltet ihr nicht die woche mal noch rauf?

bin ab freitag in der DDR


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2004)

Meinst du die Ostzone.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2004)

ja die mein ich ... kannst ja mitfahren und die anschauen ... als einzelkämpfer ist man da verloren


----------



## ELM (11. August 2004)

Hi leute,

waren heute am Monte und haben uns malden wald daneben angeschaut... haben entschlossen da muss a strecke rein... mitn lift hoch und durch den wald wieder runter...kommt man unten am parkplatz wieder raus. wieder voll cool die strecke, dauert allesdings noch sher lange bis die fertig ist.
Wenn sie fertig is dann müsst ihr mal kommen.

Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114968 ... wer fährt freiwillig bergauf


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. August 2004)

Hi
die Verletzungsserie reißt nich ab..
diesmal bin ich dran: fraktur linker arm (irgendwas im gelenk is angebrochen) rechter arm geprellt auch am gelenk..d.h. ca 6 wochen pause
immer diese gefährlichen nose-wheelies auf der straße vor der haustür..  
da fährt ma fpsh und dann passiert sowas....

naja wegen filmen wirds wohl nix mal kucken vielleicht schcau ich an den freitagen immer mal vorbei
also
viel spaß beim biken 
scheiss sommerferien  

ciao
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2004)

mein beileid ... und das ausgerechnet im sommer


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2004)

@Elm: also wenn eine steile Strecke fertig ist, wo ein Lift da ist   und man direkt davor parken kann  , werd ich der erste sein der dort ist. Unbedingt bescheid sagen.   

@Tschikken: Des ist aber net dein ernst   In den SomFer. Wenn des war ist dann mein trelvjardenfaches Beileid.    

@Emän: Zu deinem Link. Weißt aber schoh wer der schnellste Bergauf ist   

G.


----------



## littledevil (12. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114968 ... wer fährt freiwillig bergauf


hmm kommt drauf an was da für Leute mit bergauffahren.. 18km hoch, da kann man schon nen lockeren Vorsprung rausfahren. Wird wohl recht schwer das im Downhill wieder aufzuholen..
@Chikken..: bist wohl übern Lenker auf die Schulter? Na gute Besserung jedenfalls!
@Eman: was machsten im Osten?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2004)

klar ... deshalb gibts ja auch ne separate dh wertung ... aber das ganze ist eh zu weit weg *g*

was ich im osten mach ... tabarz ... das beste dh rennen im jahr ... sogar ht tauglich ... leider darfst ohne oberkörperpanzerung da net mitfahren ...


----------



## littledevil (12. August 2004)

hmm na ich würd schon hochfahren.. also wenn wirklich   

Wann fährst du denn nach Tabarz.. muss mal nachschaun wo das genau ist.. klingt aber nach Thüringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2004)

da steht was von 5 stunden von münchen aus ... also ewig weit weg ...


tabarz ... zwischen erfurt und gotha in thüringen ... im tiefsten ostblock   fahren tu ich morgen früh um 10 oder so


----------



## littledevil (12. August 2004)

hmm würd mich schon reizen irgendwie das mal anzuschauen.. aber dann dort nicht fahren zu können ist wohl auch nicht so schön


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. August 2004)

hmm oh man sind des idioten im kemnather-krankenhaus
gestern war mein  arm noch gebrochen hab nen fetten gips bekommen...
und heute is er grad mal angeblich a weng geprellt und ich krieg net mal nen verband
was sind das denn nur für unkompetente vollldorftrottel dort?

kemnath-kh sucks
bin trotzdem heilfroh das alles nur geprellt is also ist die pause net ganz so lang
danke an alle gute-besserungs-wünscher

mfg
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2004)

Des ist halt so in Kemnath. Wie ich des letzte mal drinn war wars genau umgekehrt. Erst nur Verband und dann doch gebrochen und Gips   

@Emän: Erstmal mindesten so viel Erfolg in Tabartz wie in Lenzerheide.   
Dann müßtest unter die ersten 10 kommen  
Und wegen der Bilder, die brutzel ich dir wennste wieder da bist. Sind gute und viele sogar dabei. Und die im Net sind ja auch net schlecht.
Hab jetzt die ersten Fotos von mir gefunden im Net. Kann man aber net runterladen  
Die haben da die rechte Mousetaste gesperrt  
Du hast doch bestimmt ein Illeg. Entsperrprogramm  
Auf dem einen ist zumindest mal mein Rad drauf. Wer findets  
Und des kleine ist am Zielsprung vom Dh.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hmm würd mich schon reizen irgendwie das mal anzuschauen.. aber dann dort nicht fahren zu können ist wohl auch nicht so schön


tabarz lohnt sich echt ... das beste organisierteste race in deutschland... aber ohne mitfahren zu können wirds spätestens am 3. tag sicher langweilig  

schon traurig ... die die mitfahren könnten wollen net und die anderen dürfen net  also bin ich mal wieder einzelkämpfer ....

@jörg ... leider fahr ich trottel lizenz  da weht nen ganz anderer wind


----------



## maggus12345 (12. August 2004)

hey, 

herzlichen glückwunsch zu eurer guten platzierung. respekt, echt. komme schon schwer ins grübeln, ob ich mich überhaupt noch trauen soll, mit euch zu fahren. aber andererseits, kann ich von euch sicherlich viel lernen (aber nur wenn ihr gedult habt, auf mich uphill-oberflasche zu warten  )

wann und wo gibts denn ein paar bilder von euch zu bewundern?

und schön, dass ihr alle wieder heil heimgekommen seid.

bis bald

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (13. August 2004)

auf www.lettenbrueder.com
vielleicht....


----------



## OLB Carre (13. August 2004)

@ LB´s
sers leut, is des wochenende eine tour im fichtelgebirge geplant? ich muss doch mal meine neue klitsche austesten! hab bekanntschaft mit nem nagelbrett und ähnlichem gemacht, leider noch nicht gefunden! is scho komisch, zwei mal hintereinander auf der selben abfahrt zwei platten gleichzeitig!   
na dann, viel spass noch!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ LB´s
> sers leut, is des wochenende eine tour im fichtelgebirge geplant? ich muss doch mal meine neue klitsche austesten! hab bekanntschaft mit nem nagelbrett und ähnlichem gemacht, leider noch nicht gefunden! is scho komisch, zwei mal hintereinander auf der selben abfahrt zwei platten gleichzeitig!
> na dann, viel spass noch!



Irgendwie werden wir schoh fahrn.
Werd dir schoh bescheid geben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ LB´s
> sers leut, is des wochenende eine tour im fichtelgebirge geplant? ich muss doch mal meine neue klitsche austesten! hab bekanntschaft mit nem nagelbrett und ähnlichem gemacht, leider noch nicht gefunden! is scho komisch, zwei mal hintereinander auf der selben abfahrt zwei platten gleichzeitig!
> na dann, viel spass noch!



Irgendwie werden wir schoh fahrn.
Werd dir schoh bescheid geben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> herzlichen glückwunsch zu eurer guten platzierung. respekt, echt. komme schon schwer ins grübeln, ob ich mich überhaupt noch trauen soll, mit euch zu fahren. aber andererseits, kann ich von euch sicherlich viel lernen (aber nur wenn ihr gedult habt, auf mich uphill-oberflasche zu warten  )
> 
> ...



Erstmal Danke.
Und wir haben immer Gedult  

Hab heut Vormittag welche im Net gefunden.
Von so einem Fotoservisseite. Da waren gestern schon welche von der Quali drinn und heut dann vom Rennen.
Aber die haben auf ihrer Seite die rechte Moustaste gesperrt damit man sie selbst in klein net runterladen kann  
Aber..hehe.. Not macht erfinderisch und ich konnte die Sperre umgehen.   
Hier mal welche von mir. Die 446 hatte ich bei der Quali und die 606 beim Rennen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2004)

Ach ja und die Startnummer ist aus dem Grund nimmer gerade, weil ich in einem der Schneefelder zu schnell war  

G.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (13. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

War auch in Lenzerheide dabei, und von der Strecke echt begeistert (von der Orga weniger)! Mein Bike ( G-Zero FX1 ) war mit 10cm federweg allerdings ziemlich überfordert. Habe mir extra für die Veranstaltung mal so Maxxis Minion DH 2,5" ( mit 2,2 bar)besorgt. Die sind ja doppelt so schwer wie alles , was ich bisher so an Reifen hatte , im oberen Geröllfeld allerdings ist das wohl auch nötig, wenn man beim Massenstart jenseits aller Wege sein Bike bergab prügelt! Keinen Platten oder sonstige Pannen in den 4 Tagen! Toi Toi Toi ! Mit sturzfreien 1.19,19 war ich auch mehr als zufrieden.

@ Eman + Jörg: was seit Ihr für Federwege und Bereifung gefahren? War der Gegenanstieg ein Problem damit? Gibt es im Fichtelgebirge auch so schöne Abfahrten? Dann sollte ich da mal vorbeischauen!  

Gruss Martin


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2004)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> War auch in Lenzerheide dabei, und von der Strecke echt begeistert (von der Orga weniger)! Mein Bike ( G-Zero FX1 ) war mit 10cm federweg allerdings ziemlich überfordert. Habe mir extra für die Veranstaltung mal so Maxxis Minion DH 2,5" ( mit 2,2 bar)besorgt. Die sind ja doppelt so schwer wie alles , was ich bisher so an Reifen hatte , im oberen Geröllfeld allerdings ist das wohl auch nötig, wenn man beim Massenstart jenseits aller Wege sein Bike bergab prügelt! Keinen Platten oder sonstige Pannen in den 4 Tagen! Toi Toi Toi ! Mit sturzfreien 1.19,19 war ich auch mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Ohne Platten des ganze Wochenende   Hatte im Schnitt 1.33 Platten pro Tag  
Trotz Sicherheitsdenken, Dh-Reifen und 4Bar.  
War aber einfach nur Pech. 
Federwegstechnisch hab ich am Switch 150 vorne und hinten.(18.5kg)
Der Gegenanstieg wäre "normalerweise" eigentlich kein Problem damit. Aber nach den 11km Downhill und den aufreibenden Tagen zuvor hätte es mir beinahe die Lunge rausgefetzt. Bin net so Fit  
Und des wo ich alles geschoben hab. (mußt  )
Irgendwo da, oder auf der langen Ebenen, mußt du mich überholt haben.
Zumindest haben des viele  
Hab irgendwie so eine 1.20.24. 
Wir haben dann übrigens den 99sten Platz gemeinsam  
Also du in der Gesamtwertung und ich bei den Herrn  (glaub ich)

Und schöne bis superschöne Abfahrten haben wir hier schon.
Aber 11km hintereinander gehts niergens bergab.  
Und deine neuen Reifen sind schon mehr Pflicht als Kür bei unseren Trails  
Warst du schon mal im Fichtelgebierge??
Werden dieses Wochenende wohl Sonntag eine "Tour" fahren.
Kannst dich gerne anschließen. Wird so 900hm haben.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (13. August 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie werden wir schoh fahrn.
> Werd dir schoh bescheid geben.
> 
> G.



alles klar, wird denk ich auf sonntag rauslaufen! ich freu mich!


----------



## OLB Carre (14. August 2004)

@ jörg
mir dämmert grad so ein riesen table im hinterkopf! wasserspeicher oder so? ich glaub der muss mal entjungfert werden!  kann mir vorstellen, dass der scho wieder voll zugewuchert is, aber egal! oder hast du ihn schon geknackt? ich bin auf jeden fall motiviert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2004)

Sollt ich mir glatt dann mal anschaun gehn wie hoch des Gras ist.  
Bin aber irgendwie heute fertig. Aber bis 12.30 weiß ich mehr.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2004)

Also die Wiese ist zwar da, aber wäre kein Problem.
Aber wir haben hier seit 2h Dauerregen ohne Ende in Sicht  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (14. August 2004)

bei mir regnets auch schon stundenlang! zum :kotz: !morgen solls wetter ja wieder besser werden. was für ne tour is morgen eigentlich geplant?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir regnets auch schon stundenlang! zum :kotz: !morgen solls wetter ja wieder besser werden. was für ne tour is morgen eigentlich geplant?



Bis jetzt ist nur geplant das wir überhaupt fahren  
Hast du auf was besonderes Lust?

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (14. August 2004)

so, also ich bin auch wieder da. hab etz sogar mal zeit was zu schreibseln. 

also lenzerheide war echt voll subber geil. wenn ich des terminlich auf die reihe kriegen tu, bin ich näxtes jahr auf jeden fall wieder dabei. des nicolai laß ich aber daheim. dafür werd ich die quali mit´m intense fahren. aber schau´n mer mal. 
außerdem sollten wir überlegen ob wir nicht da mit´m lkw hinfahren. billiger isses auf jeden fall. (@ eman: evtl bau ich ja noch ne klimaanlage rein). die schweiz is schon ei´n teures pflaster. also fangt´s scho mal des sparen an. nächstes jahr müssen wir da schon mindestens zu acht antreten. dann gewinnen wir auch die teamwertung  vor den flying mortatellas und was es da sonst noch so gab.


wegen morgen: mir isses wurscht. wollts eher ne klein oder eher ne etwas net ganz so kleine runde?? bei letzteren wär evtl snowmountain - bullheadmountain - hotstonecity - bayreuther house  möglich. logisch liegt alles in BC - glaub ich zumindest. oder doch lieber snowmountain- rudolph´s stone - whitelakecity - woodstonemountain und zurück. hm... der jörg is ja etz fit... also keine ausreden.
oder doch was kleineres: kössertrails oder so??? is natürlich dann auch net in BC. leider. 

also schreibs was dazu

noch was.... so wies momentan ausschaut wird die woche gardasee jetz doch erst ganz ende september - anfang oktober klappen. nur mal zur planung. wer mitfahren will soll sich des mal überlegen und rechtzeitig bescheid sagen. p.s. is net so teuer wie in der schweiz


so - mer sog i net

sers andi


----------



## Supah Gee (14. August 2004)

Hallllo, schreib auch mal wieder was...

Morgen kann ich net mitfahn  sonst krieg ich nix zum Mittagessen   

Hab inzwischen auch die 2. FpSh Befahrung hinter mir, is eigentlich echt leicht   
OSh war ja jetz absolut trocken, die 2.Platte ging perfekt und die Kurve hat ma ohne Probs gekriegt.. das wird ja etz wohl wieder vorbei sein  

Jörg plan mal wieder n neunen Shore am Oko, ich hab schon mal weng im Wald dort gekuckt, seh aber irgentwie nur.... Wald halt  
So mit n paar felsendrops, ähnlich wie der am FPSH nur weng fetter halt  

Wie issn etz mit Lift    Wenns was zum bauen gibt, einfach sagen, helfe gern   

und tschüß


----------



## OLB Carre (14. August 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt ist nur geplant das wir überhaupt fahren
> Hast du auf was besonderes Lust?
> 
> G.



ne, is mir egal wo ma rumtourn! hauptsach fahrn! sagt halt an wann und wo!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2004)

Weiß auch net wo ich fahren will  
Weiß nur das ich fahren will.  

Wer zuerst was sagt darf bestimmen.
(also wenns mir dann gefällt  )

Also würd sagen Treffpunkt um 13 Uhr beim.......  

@Supatschi: Der nächste wird bestimmt so das man auch was können muß    

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (14. August 2004)

Kösseine??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (14. August 2004)

hm... was und wo etz?? bei mir würd übrigens auch vor 13.00 uhr gehen. muß aber net. also wenn ihr was zamgredet habts... ich werd morgen früh da nochmal reinschauen. 


sers - andi


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2004)

Mmmh, wenn wir Trümmercanyon fahren sollten wir vielleicht den Snowmountain weglassen  
Könnten auch dann gut vom Karches oder Kiosk wegfahren und ne komplett neue Route kreieren.
Mmmh..ich ruf dich jetzt mal an und dann schreib ich wieder rein.

g.


----------



## OLB Andi (15. August 2004)

hey, ich glaub ich hab mein handy im lkw vergessen. wennst mich anrufen willst geht des höchstens unter 09233/716852

ansonsten kömmer aber wegen mir gern von karches aus fahren


----------



## OLB Andi (15. August 2004)

sers

also ichhab etz grad mit´m jörg hallophoniert. mir ham etzt ausgmacht, das mir vom seehausparkplatz ( des is da an der 303, wo der kiosk steht oder des streusalzsilo is, oder wo`s so direkt zum lago di fichtl runtergeht) um 13.00 uhr wegfahren!! alles klar? bei rückfragen net mein handy anrufen --> liegt immer noch im lkw  hm... aber besser als auf ner wiese in der schweiz *fg*

saperelot - die lettenbrüder, da wo der biker haust


----------



## OLB Carre (15. August 2004)

so, ich kann leider heute nicht kommen, mein opa verweigert mir sein auto! is scho mist, wenn ma nicht ein eigenes auto hat! des :kotz: mich ganz schön an!man ist ziemlich abhängig von anderen!   na ja, vielleicht klappts ja nächstes wochenende! 

cu, da carre!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2004)

die haben nen schuss die thüringer ... aber bis auf das photo wo ich die chikenvarante wählte lief es geil  absprung ... ewig ewig nichts dann landung 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=77140
2 schaltwerke gekillt ... 3 speichen ... und wär freitag und samstag fast heimgefahren ... zum glück hab ich das net gemacht 

so und jetzt brauch mer am ochsenkopf nen richtigen DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> die haben nen schuss die thüringer ... aber bis auf das photo wo ich die chikenvarante wählte lief es geil  absprung ... ewig ewig nichts dann landung
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=77140
> 2 schaltwerke gekillt ... 3 speichen ... und wär freitag und samstag fast heimgefahren ... zum glück hab ich das net gemacht
> 
> so und jetzt brauch mer am ochsenkopf nen richtigen DH



Ähhm, mal ne Frage. Wo ist denn der auf dem Foto gelandet  
Da fehlt ja die ganze Erde  

Und wo sind die Ergebnisse ??
Fragen, nur Fragen!!

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2004)

ja da fehlt die erde ... du kamst da mit nem affenzahn an ... aber wenn ich aufm absprung stand wars wirklich ein no go ding ... einfach krank
die strecke ansonsten is echt geil ... einfaches roadgap und die schlangengrube die dieses jahr nen echt fettes gap war ... d.h. zu kurz springen = riesengrosses prob  

platzierung wenn ichs richtig gesehen hab ... mitte des mittelfeldes   für meine verhältnisse sehr gut   hobbyklasse wär ich wohl weit vorn gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2004)

Was ist "Mitte des Mittelfelds"?
Irgendwie genau die Mitte.
Also wenn 3 mitgefahren sind, dann bist du genau Zweiter  
Colles Ergebnis, Respekt.

Sind gestern übrigens mal ne ganz andere Tour gefahren.
Nachdem alle abluschten, kein Auto zum kommen hatten und noch schlimmer nichts zu Essen bekamen wenn sie mitfuhren oder halt einfach rennen gefahren sind haben wir mal neue Wegkombis ausprobiert.
Da nur der Ändy und ich unterwegs waren konnten wir sogar 2mal einkehren  
Aber irgendwie hats des gestern schon gebraucht. Waren eher CCmäßig unterwegs.
Und haben unter anderem die erste hälfte der Liftschneiße befahren.
Und am B-Haus sind wir nen Dh links von der Skiabfahrt runter. Voll genial  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. August 2004)

Hai.....................................wo?  
 

Ähm, ja genau, is wer heut oder morgen oder übermorgen oder.....am Ochsenkopf unterwegs? 

Der DH links vom BT-Haus müsste etz der Brunnenweg gewesen sein, der is echt net schlecht.

Ich war so um 1700 von daheim aus am oko, wann wart ihr denn da? Bin 30% gefahren...bergauf...  

c yaha


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2004)

ja der brunnenweg da beim BT haus is net schlecht

mal wer bock nach tauperlitz zu fahren? 26.9. ist das rennen und wir brauchen unbedingt training dafür 

muss langsam aufpassen das mir nen bike zum fahren übrigbleibt ... das v10 hat am wochenende schon gelitten  



> Nachdem alle abluschten, .... oder halt einfach rennen gefahren sind ...


hmm wer hier abgeluscht hat lassen wir mal dahingestellt


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> noch was.... so wies momentan ausschaut wird die woche gardasee jetz doch erst ganz ende september - anfang oktober klappen. nur mal zur planung. wer mitfahren will soll sich des mal überlegen und rechtzeitig bescheid sagen. p.s. is net so teuer wie in der schweiz


anfang oktober gefällt mir gar net ... aber ich muss auch net unbedingt mit


----------



## OLB Carre (16. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mal wer bock nach tauperlitz zu fahren? 26.9. ist das rennen und wir brauchen unbedingt training dafür



ja, tauperlitz bedarf viel training! sehr irre streckenbedingungen!  hardtailstrecke würd ich sagen! der kumpel mitm fully der dabei war, is net so begeistert von der strecke; obwohl er lizenzfahrer is!    der jörg weiß wen ich mein! der wastl mit sicherheit auch!  auf jeden fall verzweifel ich am triple! unmenschlich! der rest is goil!
peace!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2004)

Ja Tauberlitz würd ich schon mal mit anschaun.

@Emän: mit abluschen hab ich doch nur die gemeint die da waren aber halt net da waren  

@Supaatschi: Irgndwann wohl so um 14-15 Uhr.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2004)

hmm jörg ... hasts gelesen ... jetzt müss mer wohl irgendwann mal in die feuerberge


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm jörg ... hasts gelesen ... jetzt müss mer wohl irgendwann mal in die feuerberge



Ja, habs grade gelesen. Aber ich glaube irgendwie hat jeder der da reingeschrieben hat gewonnen.   
Weil recht viel mehr verschiedenen werdens net gewesen sein (Schätzung).

Des wird dann ganz schön abwechslungsreich.....von den Feurbergen auf den Winterberg.

@Ohl: Könnt durchaus sein des ich mich Freitag am Geißkopf aufhalte. Nur mal so gesagt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (17. August 2004)

Hmm Geißkopf.. klingt gut


----------



## Supah Gee (17. August 2004)

Geisskopf will ich auch mal....


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2004)

ich werd auch hinfahren ... wenns wetter passt  

@supah gee ... würd mich freuen wennst auch mitkommst


----------



## Supah Gee (17. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenns wetter passt



zum Glück hast du des gsagt, muss es ich schon nimma...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> zum Glück hast du des gsagt, muss es ich schon nimma...


hmm leider weisst net was ich als passendes wetter bezeichne


----------



## Meiki (17. August 2004)

Hi,seit ihr am Wochenende(speziell Sonntag)auch noch am Geißkopf?
Ich bin wahrscheinlich dort,muss aber vielleicht die ganze Zeit allein fahren  ,also währe es cool wenn noch wer da iss den ich kenn  


Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2004)

steht da net freitag  ... du bist nur sonntag unten?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2004)

Im Forum scheint wohl Freitag plus ein paar Beiträge dazwischen gleich Sonntag zu werden    (ist halt Forum  )

Aber so wie es jetzt mit dem Wetterbericht ausschaut, schaut es net so gut am Freitag aus  
Wenn man nicht gerade des neue Holzzeug springen will, würds wohl gehn....wahrscheinllich.
Aber ich will des Zeug runterfahren.........  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2004)

Schon mal was vom Nordparktrail gehört.
Glaub müssen jetzt auch noch nach Innsbruk fahren.
Wie weit ist denn des  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2004)

wetter hast recht ... freitag sieht net so gut aus

innsbruck ... zu weit ... 450 km ?

fahr lieber endlich mal mit zu den hammertrails bei unseren tschechischen nachbarn ... da ist mitte oktober sogar ein freeride camp .. Norco Hammertrail Campu (18. a 19. 9. 2004) ... also kanns so schlecht net sein


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2004)

http://www.nordpark.at/np_singletrail.html







man das hört sich brutal nach da muss man hinfahren an ... will wer mit ... ich glaub ich fahr da einfach so kurz entschlossen hin


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2004)

Ich hab davon bei den Vertridern gelesen. Die müssen da ganz viel Sachen reingebaut haben (Boxen,Wallrides usw.)

Hab auch ein paar Erlebnisberichte von Lenzerheide gelesen. Glaub einer war auch bei den Vertridern, weiß aber nimmer so.
Auf jedenfall waren wir im Schnitt wesentlich besser alls die Jungs vom Mountenbike-Magazin  
Und des obwohl die ständig ihre Dämpfer super abgestimmt hatten.  
Da Frag ich mich dann wie die was gut oder schlecht reden können  

Naja, ich hoff heut kommt meine neue Gobel.  

G.


----------



## Meiki (18. August 2004)

Woher soll ich denn wissen,dass ihr nur Freitag hinfahren wolltet,normalerweiße bleibt ma ja mindestens zwei Tage  
Naja ah wurscht.


----------



## OLB Carre (18. August 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich hoff heut kommt meine neue Gobel.
> 
> G.



welche gabel hastn scho wieder zerstört? die breakout?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jedenfall waren wir im Schnitt wesentlich besser alls die Jungs vom Mountenbike-Magazin
> Und des obwohl die ständig ihre Dämpfer super abgestimmt hatten.
> Da Frag ich mich dann wie die was gut oder schlecht reden können


hehe du weisst ja ... theorie und praxis  

ich hab jetzt das nordtrailzeugs mal gelesen ... man ich muss da hin ... geisskopf stell ich mal zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2004)

Jetzt laß die Jungs doch erstmal ihre Strecke eröffnen und einfahren.
Und dann kommen wir halt .......so in10...11 Tagen  

@LB Carre: Ich hab sie nicht geschrottet sondern durch Gebrauch verschlissen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2004)

@OLB Emän: Hab dir grade die Bilder von Lenzerheide gebrannt.
Den Text kann man ja direkt vom Mountainbikemagazin abschreiben  
Weil dann kommt man heldenhaft weg  

G.


----------



## maggus12345 (18. August 2004)

kommen die bilder auch auf eure homepage??? (neugier)

greets

markus


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2004)

schoh.

Hab gestern gesehen das auch neue Straßenbilder drauf sind.

@Emän: so schlecht ist des Wetter irgendwie garnet. Aber die Vorhersage für den BayWald schaut so    aus. Aber sollt heut auch so   sein.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2004)

naja so schön ist das wetter aber auch net  ich glaub das bringts net wirklich ..

gibts eigentlich was neues vom ochsenkopf?


----------



## Supah Gee (19. August 2004)

Also morgen nicht Gk?!

Wie is es bei euch Mo oder Di, das solls schön werden


----------



## SpeedyR (19. August 2004)

N abööönd!
Also Geiskopp nächstä woche wär ich evtl dabei...
Wie wärs das we ne "lockere" tour in die Fichtlmountains,,,??
Das wetter soll zwar besch.. sein aber trotzdem....??


                                    Gruss Rafael


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Also morgen nicht Gk?!
> 
> Wie is es bei euch Mo oder Di, das solls schön werden


morgen ... glaub net ...
ansonsten kann ich im moment fast immer


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs das we ne "lockere" tour in die Fichtlmountains,,,??


lockere tour ... hehe was ist locker *gg*
am WE sollt auf jedenfall was gehen denk ich mal ... wenn net ich jag dich schon über die berge


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2004)

Also Geißkopf ist net so toll wenn ich jetzt grade aus dem Fenster schau.
Bin außerdem gerade Lungendefekt.  
"Lockere Tour" würd ich gerne am Sonntag machen  Da ist es wohl dann wieder schön.

Ach und braucht man eigentlich nach Innsbruck ein Aknerdel  

Und wennste morgen im Laden bist, dann geb ich dir auch endlich die ZeDe, Emän.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also Geißkopf ist net so toll wenn ich jetzt grade aus dem Fenster schau.
> Bin außerdem gerade Lungendefekt.
> "Lockere Tour" würd ich gerne am Sonntag machen  Da ist es wohl dann wieder schön.
> 
> ...


anknerdel? hmm wennst das pickerl für die autobahn meinst net unbedingt ... ich würd über Garmisch/Mittenwald runter fahrn und wohl noch planai und saalbach anhängen ... evtl die fünf gondel tour machen ... mal schauen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> anknerdel? hmm wennst das pickerl für die autobahn meinst net unbedingt ... ich würd über Garmisch/Mittenwald runter fahrn und wohl noch planai und saalbach anhängen ... evtl die fünf gondel tour machen ... mal schauen



Ahhh, gut kombiniert mit der Vignette (Rechtschribung  )
Wie weit ist denn des alles wieder auseinander?

Hab übrigens noch was von dir im Auto gefunden.....nein kein Handy, sondern deinen Schmusewaschlappen  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (20. August 2004)

@ jörg

du weist des mit samstag schon? oder. wenn du kommst bringst mal sone cd mit denganzen bilderkram von Lh und so mit. weist schon die bilder will ich dann mit´m beamer an die wand schmeißen. rest hab ich selber.

seits ihr eigendlich heut im laden. hab ich zwar etz net eingeplant, weil ich dachte das ihr net so oberweicheier seit und wegen zwei milliliter wasser da net hinfahren tut.

und tuts mal des mit ösiland so legen, das wenigstens ein wochenende mit drinnen is. also vorallem sowas wie die 5gondeldings da. 

also hh

sers andi


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> seits ihr eigendlich heut im laden. hab ich zwar etz net eingeplant, weil ich dachte das ihr net so oberweicheier seit und wegen zwei milliliter wasser da net hinfahren tut.


ich denk mal schon


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2004)

Also ich komm schoh in den Laden.
Und des mit den Bildan geht klar. Bin eh schon seit Tagen drüber die alle zu sortieren.
Fahrn war bei mir die Woche eh net drinn, drum hat ich Zeit dazu  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (20. August 2004)

gut, dann werd ich auch kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2004)

Emän was machste denn heut. Bestimmt dich irgendwo körperlich verausgaben  
Ich werd jetzt erstmal warten. Vielleicht kommt ja meine Gobel doch noch  
Aber wenn net werd ich ein wenig entspanntes Steilrunterhöhengewöhntraining machen.
Damit ich dir wenigsten dann in Innsbruck nächste Woche   überlegen bin 
Man hab ich grade viele Bilder gebrannt. Die Umgebungstemperatur neben meinem Puter ist um 13 Grad angestiegen, kein Scherz.
Da sind viele dabei die du nie gesehen hast. Geheime und so Zeug  

Nja, dann wart ich mal weiter.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2004)

weis net ob ich heut fahr .... HT fahren hat gestern net so wirklich spass gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> weis net ob ich heut fahr .... HT fahren hat gestern net so wirklich spass gemacht



Mmmh, dann pack dein V10 und komm vorbei, zum Steilrunterspringtraining in weichen Untergrund

Meine Gobel scheint auch heut net zu kommen  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2004)

hehe beim v10 hab ich grad das tretlager herrausen ... steilrunterspringtraining? deine erzählungen gestern haben sich net so gut angehört ...

deine gabel ... hmm die hat die post wohl selbst gebraucht


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe beim v10 hab ich grad das tretlager herrausen ...



Immer die maßlosen Ausreden   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2004)

hehe das wär ja schnell wieder drin  hab nen neues daliegen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2004)

Bin auch schon wieder zurrück  
Meine Gobel hat keinen Bock mehr gehabt 

Soll ja morgen beim neuen Matzendh noch wenigsten im Fahrmodus funktionieren. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2004)

an das wetter muss man sich zuerst gewöhnen ... so kalt


----------



## littledevil (23. August 2004)

Heut ab 17:30 am rauhen Kulm ein bisschen biken! Treffpunkt am wander-Parkplatz Zwischen Kemnath und Neustadt links von der Strasse.. falls kurzfristig noch jemand Lust hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Heut ab 17:30 am rauhen Kulm ein bisschen biken! Treffpunkt am wander-Parkplatz Zwischen Kemnath und Neustadt links von der Strasse.. falls kurzfristig noch jemand Lust hat..



Mist   bzw. schade. Ich war ein wenig zu früh heut Nachmittag im Forum.
Wäre echt mitgefahren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2004)

Ach ja war übrigens heut bei richtig schönem Wetter auf der Kösser um für nächstes Jahr zu trainieren  
Habs sogar über die lange (mit mehr Hm`s) Strecke in 50:30Min. geschafft 
Ist ein 11fer Schnitt (Emän net lachen, des IST gut  )
Hab dann natürlich meine neue LenzerheideDHausdauerübungsstrecke über den H-Weg ausprobiert 
Pohh, des zieht rein nach dem H-Weg (so wie wir ihn gestern gefahren sind)
nach links leicht Bergauf im Wiegetritt mit tiefen Sattel bis man dann wieder nach rechts reinfährt (auch so wie gestern ) ohne mal ein paar Sekunden Pause.  
Komischer Weise ist die Variante 150m kürzer als meine alte anders rum  Bin 17:55min gefahren für die dann nur 7.86km.
Aber mit H-Weg wohl in Ordnung. (mit immernoch nassem H-Weg)

Wenn ich des jetzt jeden Tag trainiere, dann wird es nicht lange dauern und ich werde den Emän......trotzdem net einholen 
Und des obwohl ich danach meinen stahlharten Körper noch im Steinbruch weiter gestählt habe    

Dummerweise muß ich ab morgen doch erst Nachmittag arbeiten. Also wird des mit mir Mittwoch nichts.
Dafür brauch ich wahrscheinlich ab Do garnimmer werkeln  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (24. August 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür brauch ich wahrscheinlich ab Do garnimmer werkeln
> 
> G.



bin wahrscheinlich, also ziemlich sicher am do. und am fr. am geiskopf! yeah! des wird schön!   also jörg!?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> bin wahrscheinlich, also ziemlich sicher am do. und am fr. am geiskopf! yeah! des wird schön!   also jörg!?



Wenn´s Wetter paßt muß nur noch meine Gobl kommen, dann sehn wir uns wohl da unten irgendwann vielleicht  

G.


----------



## ELM (24. August 2004)

Ich will auch mit zum Geißkopfam Freitag bis Samstag ...   

Könnte mich jemand mitnehmen ?  

Gruß Flo


----------



## ELM (24. August 2004)

Ich meinte Donnerstag und Freitag.....   

Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2004)

also das wetter sieht überhaupt net nach 2 tagen fahren aus ... hehe regen nur regen   was nicht heisst das mich das stören würd


----------



## OLB Carre (25. August 2004)

moin, bin definitiv am do.  und am fr. am GK! letzte möglichkeit für mich, diese saison noch mal zu fahren! 
@ ELM: kann dich leider nicht mitnehmen, weil ich heute schon nach Regensburg fahren, wohnung suchen und so! werd dann heut abend schon im Bikepark sein! 
falls wer kommt kann er mich ja mal anrufen! (01711265659)


----------



## ELM (25. August 2004)

Hi,

Carre:Ich fah vieleicht auch runter, mit an Kumpel aber no net sicher.   

Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB Carre (25. August 2004)

so, natürlich is mal wieder was dazwischen gekommen! mist! schaffs folglich erst am freitag dort zu sein!  vielleicht is des auch besser so, morgen solls ja richtig schlechtes wetter haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ELM (25. August 2004)

Wir fahn erst am Montag oder am Dienstag runter.... leider... 

Gruß Flo


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2004)

Werd wohl erst Sam runter fahren.

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (26. August 2004)

Hey ihr,
hat sich ja bewahrheitet mit dem schlechten Wetter heut  
Ich hoffe, das es dann morgen so heiß wird, wie angekündigt.... dann werdet ihr auch wieder richtig schön rastermäßig braun unter dem Protektorengewand  
kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, ob man am WE 25./26.09. in Tauperlitz auch Sa schon da sein muss??? wahrscheinlich schon, oder?? bzw. wann gehts dann Sa so etwa zeitlich los?
@Carre fährst du da jetzt mit bei dem Dualcup???
viel Spaß am Gk!!
und obwohls für LB's/OLB's eigentlich wurscht is, wünsch ich euch trotzdem gutes Wetter!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2004)

Dörrt und Striitbikefahrer haben natürlich mitfahrpflicht  

G.  

PS: Die von Mountainbikes.net sind blöd


----------



## OLB Carre (26. August 2004)

@ jörg: hab soeben beschlossen auch samstag noch unten am GK zu bleiben! na dann sieht man sich eventuell! ich werd etz dann auf jeden fall mal losfahren!

@ bigribiker: ich glaub ich trau mich nicht da mitzufahren! na, mal schauen, vielleicht entschärfen die ja noch was!

cu!


----------



## Bigribiker (26. August 2004)

is so schlimm da???
falls ich als dört und striitfahrer mitgemeint bin, muss arbeiten und rad wieder richten, so wie immer halt  kann nich mitfahren


----------



## SpeedyR (26. August 2004)

Moin,moin!
Bei mir klappts auch-bin Fr/SA auch am GK!Ich hoff man sieht sich sich...
Hab gerade festgestellt das mich mein Ms autoroute imma beschissen hat...Jetz sinds "nur" 230km statt 310km......*G*

                                                                               Gruss Rafael


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2004)

hmm dann muss ja ich fast auch runter


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2004)

jörg ... pack dir mal den wastl ... der kann ruhig auch mal wieder mitfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2004)

Eigentlich wollt ich ja wenn ich heut meine Gobel bekomme (nein nicht vom blöden Mountainbikes.net sondern vom   OLB W  ) gleich runterfahren.
Aber hab mir gerade das Wetter im Bay. Wald auf Wetteronline.de angeschaut.   
Die 3 Tagevorschau sagt heute schlecht, morgen noch schlechter mit Regen und übermorgen könnt mal die Sonne rausschauen....zwischen den Blitzen  

Vielleicht doch lieber Bayreuth und heut in ruhe die Gobel einbauen.  

Bin so unwissend  

@Tschikken: Wie gehts dir denn eigentlich  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2004)

hehe der geisskopf läuft ja net davon  

hmm vom wastl hab ich noch nie was bekommen wenn ich was brauchte


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2004)

bist heut in waldershof?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2004)

Juhu, Gobl ist eingebaut    

Muß jetzt nur noch die Zerbrauchsanleitung (bei einem Kaffee) lesen um zu wissen wieviel  Luft   in der Abc-Kammer sein muß.
Kann die Gobl jetzt auf 110mm absenken.....bringt in Lenzerheide bestimmt 31,95583 Sekunden 

@OLB Ändy: hab aus Inseiderquellen gehört das dein Scheibenbremsadapter im laden liegt. 

Ansonsten bis dann in Waldershof

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (28. August 2004)

sers,

da "gewisse leute" noch immer kein handy haben tun, schreib ichs mal hier rein. also ich fahr nachert auf die kösser. werd so um ca 14.00 am forsthaus sein. ausser es regnet wie die sau. ich muß ja schließlich mal die neue gobl testen.

wenn morgen was zamgehn tut ... melden.

für alle die noch mitwollen: heut abend wollten wir im timbercanyon essen gehn. giebt da glaub ich so zeug was man nur evtl essen kann. also klapperschlange, straußensteak und sonstige tote tiere.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2004)

Also erstmal Klapperschlange und Krokodil waren grade aus  
Aber wir konnten zur Vernichtung anderer nicht heimischer Tiere beitragen. (afrikanisch,amerikanisch?,norwegisch).

@OLB Emän: Mit "gewissen Leuten" sind fei "nicht das richtige Rad habe Leute" und "net wissen was für eins man will Leute" gemeint. Wollt ich bloß mal sagen. Wegen dem Handy und so. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2004)

hehe ...

und geht heut was ... wetter scheint sich zu bessern


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2004)

Weiß net, hab keinen Plan. Hatte mich schon auf nichts eingestellt, weil des Wetter gar so unschön war.
Mmmh, scheint sich aber wirklich richtig zu bessern.
Bin unschlüssig. 
Mmmh, mal ein wenig Bikevideo schaun, vielleicht motiviert des.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2004)

ne neue gabel muss doch motivieren ....

die sonne scheint


----------



## OLB Andi (29. August 2004)

also ich hab heut kein bock.


----------



## OLB Carre (29. August 2004)

so, ich bin auch wieder da! freitag und samstag wars wetter traumhaft, kein regen, sonnenschein pur! heut hats kurz a mal geschifft! die neuen holzlandungs-drops sind auch ganz lustig, hab mir auch a mal den großen gegeben! krass! und mein Hinterraddämpfer is etz endgültig im eimer! na dann, cu!


----------



## OLB Carre (29. August 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,moin!
> Bei mir klappts auch-bin Fr/SA auch am GK!Ich hoff man sieht sich sich...
> Hab gerade festgestellt das mich mein Ms autoroute imma beschissen hat...Jetz sinds "nur" 230km statt 310km......*G*
> 
> Gruss Rafael



ich hab dich a paar mal gesehen, war mir aber nicht bewusst, dass du hier ins forum geschrieben hast, hab den beitrag erst grad gelesen! schade!


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2004)

hab heut ne neue tourenvariante ausprobiert nachdem sogar die sonne schien ...

mak hohe matze silberhaus nusshardt schneebergplatte hohe matze tröstau mak ... schön zu fahren aber schon relativ weit ...

ich will federweg hinten


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2004)

@Carre: Da haste ja Glück gehabt. Also bei uns ist es erst Sonntag Nachmittag schön geworden  

Außerdem ist mein Handgelenk geschwollen und meine Hüfte macht aua beim bewegen  

Und nun die guten Nachrichten. 
Nach meinen neusten Untersuchungen, was die Platzierungen angeht, hab ich noch eine Verbesserungsmethode gefunden  
Nämlich die Nationalwertung. Und dann bin ich nämlich 36ter (besser wie der Emän in der Gesamtwertung  ) von ungefähr 350 Deutschen.
Des heißt ich wäre zurrückgerechnet bei nur 100 unter den ersten 10 und bei nur 10 unter den ersten 1s.   
Nur mal so halt so.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2004)

jaja jörg ... man kann alles hindrehen das es passt 

wie schauts eigentlich mit geisskopf aus ... das wetter wird besser im moment  oder gleich nach insbruck


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2004)

Zu Nummer eins: des ist halt berufsbedingt  

Zu Nummer zwei: Also Geißkofl mindestens 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2004)

hehe wann hast zeit 

bin übrigends 16. in der nationenwertung falls ich mich net verzählt hab  19 plätze vor dir  irgendwie im verhältnis wenig deutsche unter den ersten hundert ... sollts da doch ne abkürzung gegeben haben


----------



## Supah Gee (31. August 2004)

Meld mich auch mal wieder  

Wenn ihr die Woche mal  fahn tut (soll ja schön werden  ) nehmts ihr mich dann mit? Also net Geißkofl oder Innsbrooklyn, eher Fichtelmountains...
Geht eigentlich der Biketransport mim Lift aufn Ochsnkupf jetzt?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2004)

@Emän: Die Woche sollte ich Freitag arbeiten. Hab deswegen erst ab Freitag mittag Zeit.
Darum wäre mir Gk schoh lieber.

G  

PS: hast auch die Herrenwertung genommen


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2004)

geisskopf ... http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=6975&mode=&order=0&thold=0 glaub ich net so gut dahin zu fahren

ich glaub fast das wetter sollt ich für nen paar tage österreich nutzen   die woche drauf kann ich net


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Meld mich auch mal wieder
> 
> Wenn ihr die Woche mal fahn tut (soll ja schön werden  ) nehmts ihr mich dann mit? Also net Geißkofl oder Innsbrooklyn, eher Fichtelmountains...
> Geht eigentlich der Biketransport mim Lift aufn Ochsnkupf jetzt?


ochsenkopflift wird heuer wohl nichts mehr zumindest wirds arg knapp

was hast gegen geisskopf? is schön da unten  

fichtlmountains ... weis net ob was geht aber wetter würd passen


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130126

das wars dann mit nordparktrail .. zum glück hab ich das noch gelesen


----------



## OLB Andi (1. September 2004)

heut abend 18.00 uhr forsthaus!!!!





fahrts ihr am WE mit nach ösiland??? also ich hab aber nur das WE zeit. also sa + so. ich würd aber für 5-gondeltour und planai fahren wollen tun. wär aber schon verhandelbar. evtl am freitag abend/nachts runterfahren!


sers andi


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2004)

hm ok


----------



## OLB Phil (1. September 2004)

Komm heut abend nicht!

bin noch in BT in der Arbeit und komm erst spät!
Viel spass euch!

WE Österreich...sorry auch nicht! hab ich nich so recht den trend!

CU bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2004)

Also erstmal mein Becken funktioniert wieder vollständig und mein Handgelenk mmmh wird so langsam auch wieder 

Mir wäre ja Innsbruck, was ja nach der Kritik nimmer so angesagt ist, schon zu viel gewesen. 
Und da kommt der Andy mit so einem Mörderplan für gestresste Siemensarbeiter.  
Also ich für mich tendiere immernoch mehr für Normalpark. 
Gk scheidet ja jetzt aus  
Naja erstmal bis Freitag abwarten, wie sich des Wetter wirklich entwickelt.
Wäre ja mal ein Wunder wenns trocken bliebe.

G.


----------



## littledevil (2. September 2004)

@ Jörg: Normaler Park..?? Winterberg evtl    

Meine neue Begleitung auf den örtlichen Wald- und Wiesenwegen seht ihr unten.. noch ne Kettenführung ..und fertig!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg: Normaler Park..?? Winterberg evtl


in saalbach bist schneller als in winterberg ... am geisskopf is net so optimal da die grasboarder sicher vorrang haben 

also was habt ihr denn alle gegen österreich  wenn net dieses we dann wirds heuer nix mehr

schönes neues bike ... damit geht sicher was


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2004)

5 gondel tour ...

5000 hm bergab  

1000 hm uphill  dafür hab ich kein bike  

führung ... 34 euro + 27 euro lift pro person naja grenzwertig .... 

naja macht mal vorschläge ... auf jedenfall muss dieses we genutzt werden


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2004)

morgen wer bock auf ochsenkopf?


----------



## Supah Gee (2. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> morgen wer bock auf ochsenkopf?



Ja, hier, ich! Wenn mei Hand net zu kaputt is...  

Komm grad von Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf, musst mal "absteigen" und mit einer Hand meinen Schwung "bremsen"...war nicht so clever....
Und trilliarden Wanderer unterwegs....  

Geh etz Grilln...   <--naja passt net ganz...  

c yaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2004)

Also ich wär schon immer noch für Wb.
Saalbach soll ziehmlich kaputt sein.
Und für Wb wären 2 Tage schon gut.
Ja, hab ich auch gelesen des mit den 1000 Hm`s.   Wäre ja eigentlich nicht so schlimm, wenn man mehr Zeit zur Verfügung hätte.
Haste mal auf Bikepark-Wb.de geschaut  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2004)

hmm wenn ihr alle nach winterberg wollt und keiner mit nach österreich will   werd ich mich wohl beugen müssen  

wollt eigentlich erst zum rennen hin ... aber naja egal ... weis ich gleich ob mir der track liegt
winterberg is halt volles spielzeug ... 900 m downhill ... nen witz  

wir kommen voll an der rhön vorbei eigentlich müsst man da nen tag hin (trocken wärs und das ist wichtig)  ... leider haben die nur am WE offen ... montag bekommst keinen urlaub?
werd wohl SA rhön SO winterberg mit option montag dazu


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hier, ich! Wenn mei Hand net zu kaputt is...
> 
> Komm grad von Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf, musst mal "absteigen" und mit einer Hand meinen Schwung "bremsen"...war nicht so clever....
> Und trilliarden Wanderer unterwegs....


hmm ja das passiert halt ... bei mir sind die daumen ziemlich kaputt  

hehe das letzte mal wo ich am ochsenkopf war warst dabei   sollt also schon mal wieder rauf  kaputte hand is keine ausrede


----------



## OLB Andi (2. September 2004)

also ich bin immer noch für österreich. das, und das nächste we sin die einzigen zwei die im september noch net irgendwie verplant sind. dieses we wird wohl schönes wetter sein. was nächste woche is ???

@ eman: woher weist des mit den preisen? is überhaupt so ne kurzfristige anmeldung möglich? 

ich bin morgen im laden! wär aber letzte möglichkeit des klar zu machen. ansonsten werd ich wohl irgendwo in den fichtelmountains rumgondeln.

sers andi


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2004)

@andi ... die 1000 hm bergauf disqualifizieren mich diese tour heuer in anbetracht der zur verfügung stehenden bikes zu machen  geht wirklich net ... das flying circus ist naja weist schon und mitm v10 gehts net leider

preise stehen auf www.bikeworld.at

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120281


----------



## Supah Gee (3. September 2004)

@(H)EMan (+ wer sonst noch mitfährt)

Und? Was  is heut mit Ochsenkopf?

Mir tut zwar alles! weh aber so gegen abend weng fahn geht schon  
Wo hättest du geplant zu fahn? OSh? FpSh? DH? ...M-Weg? 
Weil 3mal hoch+runter , dann bin ich eh am Ende    
vorallem mit dir     , aber vielleicht kann ich mir ja was abschaun


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2004)

hab nur nachmittag zeit .... hab so 1400 bis 1700 gedacht ... muss um 1730 in waldershof

fährst mit nach winterberg ... würd dir schon mal empfehlen nen bikepark zu sehen


----------



## Supah Gee (3. September 2004)

...des is ma etz zu knapp
Um die Zeit is auch die Hölle los dort, hätt gestern schon fast a paar Fußgänger niedergemäht...
Ab 1700 wenn die Bahn nimma läuft is besser.
Vielleicht pausier ich dann heut doch...

Winterberg lieber net...fahr nächste, oder übernächste Woche, je nach wetter nach Livigno -Tourenbiken.. da will ich mich net zerstören...kenn mich ja, kann dann bei sowas net langsam fahn...und Protektion hab ich auch net


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2004)

angsthase ... hat so nen bike und traut sich net mit nem EMan fahren oder in nen bikepark


----------



## Supah Gee (3. September 2004)

Wie lang bistn dort?
Komm dann später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2004)

war übrigends nicht so ernst gemeint mit angsthase  wer fichtelplattenshore fährt kann keiner sein ... 

ich hoff die bist den m weg richtung warmensteinach mal gefahren ging heut geil ... fpsh war auch gut mit flow ... aber etwas verwackelt ... beim durchfahren kommt das ding halt einfach irgendwann

wanderer haben mich keine gestört ...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2004)

hmm ... nochwas ... morgen gehts in die rhön ... dann weiter nach winterberg


----------



## OLB Wastl (4. September 2004)

update

Bi vonb der Eurobike zurück! War eine Nacht im Kranken Rücken geprellt platzwunde am Auge Gehirnerschütterung bin in den nächsten Absprung geknallt!

      Wastl


----------



## OLB Carre (4. September 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> update
> 
> Bi vonb der Eurobike zurück! War eine Nacht im Kranken Rücken geprellt platzwunde am Auge Gehirnerschütterung bin in den nächsten Absprung geknallt!
> 
> Wastl



super burschi! wird scho wieder!


----------



## TimvonHof (4. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... nochwas ... morgen gehts in die rhön ... dann weiter nach winterberg


hab die beiden zufälig dort getroffen. hat spaß gemacht und am ende des tages war sogar sowas wie grip am hang.
bin heim und die die beiden sind ohne verletzungen weiter nach wb - soviel zum WE update.
tim


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. September 2004)

hi war auch mal auf der eurobike ..aber leider ohne bike aber mit vielen euros
hahahahah

ja...gute besserung an wastl
und wenn die schule wieder anfängt fahr ich auch mal wieder ne runde mit 
fpsh  

ciao
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2004)

Mmmh, irgendwie scheint es auf der Eurobike gefährlicher zu sein als im Bikepark  

An alle Verletzten mal gute Besserung 

Und Winterberg ist tatsächlich der schönste Bikepark 
Und ich komm auf NTV im Fernsehen drann    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2004)

ja winterberg war echt die reise wert  der Northshore macht fun ... der freecross is ne achterbahn die net enden will und der downhill bx mässig einfach aber sehr schwierig wirklich schnell zu fahren

jörg ... ohne dich wär ich da wohl heuer nimmer hingekommen  

stürze passieren halt ... also gute besserung an wastl und mich


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2004)

hmm meine stürze passieren eigentlich fast immer wenn die kamera läuft ... http://www.lettenbrueder.com/sonstiges/MOV09011.MPG


hab halt extra schnell fahren wollen für die kamera ... kommt man voll aus ner kurve und ich hab die bretter net erwischt   ... horrorsturz
der mittelhohe sprung da ist schwieriger als der grosse   und sah vom bike aus beim absprung auch brutaler aus 
am grossen kann man echt nichts falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (7. September 2004)

Willkommen zuhause...

Hast dir was getan EMan?   

Jörg, wieso NTV   

Hab mir übrigens am...äh, Samstag, am Fleckl DH die Kette zerissen...   is richtig gebrochen, bin halt zu stark    

Am Fr fah ich nach Livigno...  , aber net mim Bullit


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2004)

nein ist nichts passiert zum glück ... der sturz am dh davor hat mehr weh getan  


wo is livigno und warum fährt man da hin


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2004)

Tach "Oberfrangen"

mal ne Frach:

War jemand von euch am letzten Samstag am Kornberg unterwegs???

Mir sind nämlich am Nordweg zwei "Freerider" entgegengekommen - wollt nur mal interessehalber wissen, ob Ihr das wart...

...ich war das stinkende Etwas, das sich auf nem Titansinglespeeder hochgequält hat...

Grüße


----------



## Supah Gee (7. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wo is livigno und warum fährt man da hin




is in Italien , fast Schweiz, Bormio is auch da in da Nähe, liegt auf 1800 m üdM.
So zum Tourenradeln halt, Höhenmeter... 
2005 is da WM, heuer Wold Cup Finale, aber net wenn mir da sin


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2004)

hmm sicher recht nett da durch die gegend zu fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ..aber leider ohne bike


zum glück sag ich da nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (7. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> kommt man voll aus ner kurve und ich hab die bretter net erwischt   ... horrorsturz



aua, das sieht heftig aus. aber bist ja trotzdem fix vom bike weg gekommen... ich versteh euch klicker nicht   

dann bis dann,
tim


----------



## OLB Wastl (8. September 2004)

So nachd em meine digi wieder funkt hab ich mal nen photo von meienr zerbeulten fresse gemacht is aber scho wieder im Heilungszustand aber der Rücken tut mir immer noch brutal weh!!

 Wastl


----------



## littledevil (8. September 2004)

@ wastl: das Blut im Auge sieht schon krass aus.. ja und Rückenprellung hatt ich auch mal.. hast du auch so Probleme mit dem laufen(gehen)? 
naja aber das geht alles vorbei    gute Besserung!


----------



## OLB Andi (8. September 2004)

18.00 forsthaus! wer bock hat.


----------



## OLB Wastl (8. September 2004)

@littledevil: gehen tut schon weh aber mit schmerzmittle geht alles irgendwie aknn halt net links auf der seite liegen und mit linken arm net mal ne flasche hochheben!
Danke

 Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> 18.00 forsthaus! wer bock hat.



Hat nicht ganz geklappt bei mir. 
Aber evtl. Freitag. 

Hat Sam oder Son wer Lust auf Gk. Son wär besser. 
Hab noch 70 Punkte übrig. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2004)

wenn überhaupt dann kann ich nur sonntag ...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2004)

@jörg ... was mir grad einfällt ... die nummer die ich dir gegeben hab ist zur zeit in russland ... also net anrufen


----------



## littledevil (9. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Sam oder Son wer Lust auf Gk. Son wär besser.
> Hab noch 70 Punkte übrig.
> 
> G.



hmm.. hab auch noch Punkte.. mal sehen
Und neue Holzlandungen gibts ja auch dort....


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2004)

sonntag is nen sch... wetter angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2004)

Werd sicherheitshalber doch dann schon Sam runterfahren.

Schau mal Emän was zum anschauen.

Und für euch Drecksbiker ist in Winterberg auch was geboten  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2004)

bist sonntag auch unten ? ... ich werd wohl auch sonntag nicht fahren bei der vorhersage


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2004)

hmm könnt samstag fahren ... mal schauen ob ich komm


----------



## Meiki (12. September 2004)

Wie oft fahrt ihr eigentlich in den Bikepark  ?Was des an Benzin alles kostet  
Würd a so gern in an Park.

CU @ 24H Race


----------



## Bigribiker (12. September 2004)

> ... ich werd wohl auch sonntag nicht fahren bei der vorhersage


was ist denn das für ne aussage??? das ist doch das richtige lettenwetter!!!!!
hab mich leider grad am fuß verletzt und kann nich fahren, aber ich hätt auch noch ne geißkopfkarte, die mehr als halbvoll ist, die müsst noch abgefahren werden, wenn sie jemand haben will.....
@Jörgi
boah, sieht das geil aus!!!! wo sind denn die fotos her??? besonders das vierte hat eine große anziehungskraft, obwohl es wohl mehr dazu da ist, die erdanziehungskraft zu überwinden 


....ich glaub, ich wohn falsch! nich mehr schön, was es bei euch "da hinten" für hübsche mädels gibt - speziel in waldershof hab ich das gefühl!!!! ...naja, solang sie noch hierher zum rodel und skifahren kommen 

MFG, BGB


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2004)

ja es war lettenwetter ... aber volles ... dauerregen von früh an ... so nass war ich schon lang nimmer. aber hast schon recht, is mal ne geile abwechslung und geht echt schön zu fahren fast wie in nem bach  auf dauer wirds dann leider ecklig kalt

samstag war gut und der jörg ist mit gabeldefekt um 15:00 ausgefallen und hat deshalb natürlich leider die schlammschlacht heut versäumt  

die neuen holzlandung machen den evil eye echt interessanter und der jörg muss jetzt heuer nochmal runter um den grossen drop zu springen   

@meiki ... du schaffst es ja sogar deine eltern zum österreichtrip zu überreden. als dhler muss man halt in die parks


----------



## SpeedyR (12. September 2004)

War am WE auch am 'Gkopf,war echt optiwetter zumindest am Samstag.Der Lettenbrüdä Truck war ja nich zu übersehn aufm Parkplatz!Hab irgendwo am DH jemanden von euch erwischt :







                           Gruss Rafael


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2004)

@Meiki: mindestens 1mal im Monat  Und des mit dem Benzin ist auch nicht so schlimm, weil wir ja dort dann immer nur mit dem Rad rumfahren.   

@OLB Emän: Aus Wettergründen hab ich den Gabeldefekt natürlich nur fingiert um ohne viele Fragen heimfahren zu können. 

@Bigri: des ist in Winterberg. Aber wo sind die hübschen Mädels in Waldershof  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> War am WE auch am 'Gkopf,war echt optiwetter zumindest am Samstag.Der Lettenbrüdä Truck war ja nich zu übersehn aufm Parkplatz!Hab irgendwo am DH jemanden von euch erwischt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint der Ändy zu sein, bei der letzten oder vorletzten Abfahrt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> War am WE auch am 'Gkopf,war echt optiwetter zumindest am Samstag.Der Lettenbrüdä Truck war ja nich zu übersehn aufm Parkplatz!Hab irgendwo am DH jemanden von euch erwischt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm du versteckst dich oder ... hab nie ein lobo gesehen  

hehe das foto gibt überhaupt nicht wieder was ich unter mir fühle wenn ich da runter fliege


----------



## SpeedyR (12. September 2004)

Hehe,hier gibts mehr davon:


----------



## SpeedyR (12. September 2004)

So jetza aber genug bilder...Hm,irgendwie hamma uns doch verpasst,ich hab dich mal unten am Lift gesehn,aba da war mittach die Hölle los..Spätä war ich nur noch am DH,hab oben an der Hütte glaub einen von euch beim Gemütlichen   gesehn....

                                  Gruss Rafa


----------



## Bigribiker (13. September 2004)

@EMan
naja, aber wir können ja auch nich immer bei gutem Wetter fahren 
das problem is halt, das sich nässe nachhaltig auswirkt, so von wegen tonnenschwere klamotten und kälte und so.... musst halt viel springen/fliegen und schnell fahren, dass es wieder abtrocknen kann, falls das wetter es zulässt 
weiß man eigentlich schon, ob dieses jahr bikesonsnow is???

@Jörg
naja ich hab zumindest schon zwei kennengelernt - mehr oder weniger, wo genau die da sind, weiß ich auch nich  vielleicht halten sie sich die ganze zeit versteckt, oder sind mehr hier als dort oder so.... andererseits haben die vielleicht auch keine zeit, viel in waldershof auf und ab zulaufen....

....oh man die bilder vom GK sind ziemlich krass, hatte ganz vergessen, wie steinig das da ist, oder war das bei mir noch nich so??? bin ich da auch mal runtergefahren????


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2004)

bikesonsnow wirds vorläufig nimmer geben ... der bernhard lang der das immer organisiert hat mag nimmer da es halt allein für ihn echt schwierig zu organisieren ist

wenn wir wollen würd ers mit uns organisieren ... aber ich denk net das wir wollen  

@speedyR ... hmm normal macht man pics auf denen leute drauf sind bim fahren


----------



## SpeedyR (13. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @speedyR ... hmm normal macht man pics auf denen leute drauf sind bim fahren



Hab die zum schluss gegen 17uhr gemacht,da war fast keiner mehr am DH da,dafür schien die Sonne noch so schön-würd sagen das sind "Impressionen von der stillen Idylle" am Geiskopf *ggg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2004)

Also ich find die Foros auch scnön.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (14. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find die Foros auch scnön.
> 
> G.


hi jörg,
bist du sicher dass du heute nacht noch ganz nüchtern warst?    
tim

hab mich heute mit senoirsepp aus hof unterhalten. die jungs in tauperlitz scheinen so langsam mit dem jumppark  fertig zu werden. da is wohl auch ein waghalsiger evil eye drauf... 
vielleicht komm ich nächste woche mal hin um ein paar fotos zu machen.
die dirtstrecke soll auch bis zum rennen noch fertig werden


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> hi jörg,
> bist du sicher dass du heute nacht noch ganz nüchtern warst?
> tim
> 
> ...



Waghalsiger Evel Eye........hört sich machenmußbar aus.
Leider ist am Wochenende am Geißkoffl meine Gobl verreckt.
Aber fallst du Bilder machst, dann stelle mal welche hier ins Forum.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2004)

Habt ihr euch eigentlich jetzt letzten Samstag abend was ausgedacht zum schreiben zwecks Lh?
Oder hat der Emän wieder bloß zum Trinken animiert 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (16. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Waghalsiger Evel Eye........hört sich machenmußbar aus.
> Leider ist am Wochenende am Geißkoffl meine Gobl verreckt.


werd wohl am freitag nachmittag mal mit der digi hinten sein. so wies wetter sich anläuft gibts dann aber nur bilder vom evil eye, ohne menschen drauf....

sachmal jörg, reden wir von der gabel, die du am feuerberg ausprobiert hast? wenn ja, dann hat sie ja nicht so übermäßig lange toll gehalten, oder warst du sehr böse zu ihr...
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2004)

hmm über lenzerheide wurd noch nichts geschrieben 

wens interessiert ... meine neue endgültige Handynummer 0160 3100768 ... gut ding will weile haben


----------



## TimvonHof (16. September 2004)

war heute morgen nach dem dienst mal kurz im jumppark. erde hab die ganz schön bewegt, die leitern sind aber noch nicht wirklich fertig. bin morgen oder am montag auf alle fälle mal mit dem foto dort und stelle die dann hier ein. ein paar mächtige sachen haben die dort. sicher ein fest für alle dirtjumper mit hang zum "alpinen"   
bis denne


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> sachmal jörg, reden wir von der gabel, die du am feuerberg ausprobiert hast? wenn ja, dann hat sie ja nicht so übermäßig lange toll gehalten, oder warst du sehr böse zu ihr...
> tim



Ja, genau die   und ich war nur net   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2004)

hast eigentlich zufällig was davon gehört obs am ochsenkopf das ok gegeben hat?

morgen whof? oder arbeitest


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hast eigentlich zufällig was davon gehört obs am ochsenkopf das ok gegeben hat?
> 
> morgen whof? oder arbeitest



Weiß nix. War die ganze Woche nur schufften  

Logisch bin ich morgen in Whof. Muß dort auch wieder arbeiten  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (17. September 2004)

hey ihr
fährt jemand von euch nächstes WE nach tauperlitz zum zuschauen dort??? ich würd nämlich fahren und hätt noch ein oder zwei plätze frei, bräucht ja auch jemanden, der mir den weg zeigt 
wann ist denn wettkampf?? sonntag nachmittag??? oder meint ihr des lohnt sich da net hinzufahren???


----------



## TimvonHof (17. September 2004)

hi, wie versprochen gibts nun die fotos vom jumppark in tauperlitz.
die jungs sind noch heftig am bauen, daher ist das NICHT der endzustand!
ausserdem hat der park nix mit der dualstrecke zu tun. nur damit keiner falsche schlüsse zieht und sich schonmal auf massiv airtime beim rennen einstellt  . wobei, nachdem ich mir heute mal die dual angeguckt habe..... da kann man schon auch viel luft unterm reifen haben.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4880

ich werd die bilder hier nicht einzelnd reinpacken, sind alle in meinem album. hoffentlich funktioniert alles


----------



## TimvonHof (17. September 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey ihr
> fährt jemand von euch nächstes WE nach tauperlitz zum zuschauen dort??? ich würd nämlich fahren und hätt noch ein oder zwei plätze frei, bräucht ja auch jemanden, der mir den weg zeigt
> wann ist denn wettkampf?? sonntag nachmittag??? oder meint ihr des lohnt sich da net hinzufahren???



ich bin am sonntag auf alle fälle dort (samstag muss ich leider arbeiten). dann ist auch der wettkampf.
denke schon, dass es sich lohnt - immerhin ist es das letzte rennen im mdc dieses jahr. die strecke ist auch in weiten teilen komplett neu gebaut und bietet gegenüber letztem jahr einiges mehr an überholmöglichkeiten usw...
bleibt abzuwarten wie sie von den fahrern aufgenommen wird - ein paar krasse sachen sind da schon dabei....

tim


----------



## Meiki (17. September 2004)

@TimvonHof:was meinst du als Local:isses arg blöd wenn man nur Sonntag früh trainieren kann?

schonmal Danke

Meiki

P.S.:warum kann man in diesem Forum nicht s-c-h-e-i-ß-e ausschreiben  ,kommen immer solche Dinger: *


----------



## OLB Carre (17. September 2004)

sers, ich schreib auch mal wieder was rein! komm morgen vormittag auch mal in waldershof vorbei, a weng buddln!  da Jörg kommt auch, hab ich gehört! na dann bis morgen! cu!


----------



## TimvonHof (17. September 2004)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> @TimvonHof:was meinst du als Local:isses arg blöd wenn man nur Sonntag früh trainieren kann?



die ausschreibung findest du auf www.dual-slalom.de , leider ham die jungs es bis heute abend noch nicht auf die reihe bekommen bilder von der umgebauten strecke ins netz zu legen.

trainig am sonntag morgen ist noch möglich, um 10:30 geht allerdings dann das erste rennen los. ich denke mal dass eine stunde zwar besser al nix ist um die strecke kennen zu lernen aber mehr zeit ist sicher auch nicht schlecht. gerade im unteren teil wirst du die alte strecke nicht mehr wiedererkennen.
ich hab da zufällig ein paar bilder bei der hand, die etwas von der strecke zeigen. komplett zeigen geht nicht, weil mir dafür das material fehlt. ausserdem finde ich, dass hier die erbauer selber das vorrecht haben sollten bilder zu posten.

alles in allem. je nachdem wie fit du bist könnte dir training nur am sonntag schon reichen, eine echte chance auf vordere plätze würde ich mir allerdings nicht ausrechnen. dafür kenn ich mich aber nicht wirklich gut genug im metier aus, ich fahre weder rennen noch bin ich der große dirt-dual-freak unter dem himmel.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4884
sind halt nur 3 bilder


----------



## Meiki (18. September 2004)

Cool,danke  .
Auwe der große letzte Double iss ja noch größer geworden  ,da verlier icvh bestimmt wieder n haufen Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> hi, wie versprochen gibts nun die fotos vom jumppark in tauperlitz.
> die jungs sind noch heftig am bauen, daher ist das NICHT der endzustand!
> ausserdem hat der park nix mit der dualstrecke zu tun. nur damit keiner falsche schlüsse zieht und sich schonmal auf massiv airtime beim rennen einstellt  . wobei, nachdem ich mir heute mal die dual angeguckt habe..... da kann man schon auch viel luft unterm reifen haben.
> 
> ...



Auf dem Gelände waren wir schon mal. Da war damals aber alles ziemlich verhaut.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (18. September 2004)

daher hab ich ja mal ein paar fotos gemacht.
ich war da vor nem jahr mal gewesen und hab mir gedacht, dass mir die reifen zu schade sind für das gelände. die haben aber kräftig gearbeitet und damit wird der park richtig interessant für die hüpfleute   
wenn sie die north shores nun noch in einen besseren zustand bringen wird alles gut. die sind, wie ich schon sagte, zum großen teil noch in dem zustand von vor 1 jahr. aber .... gut ding will weile haben und immerhin haben sie sich nach 3 jahren bauphase nun dazu durchgerungen erde zu bewegen   

wir sehen uns beim rennen,
tim

@eman - hast du zum rennen die möglichkeit besagte cd vom feuerberg mit zu bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (18. September 2004)

@ Tim
lohnt es sich dann schon morgens zu kommen oder erst so gegen Mittag, wie lang gehts in den Abend hinein??
Is das leicht zu finden??

@Carre/Jörg 
was baut ihr denn so??

@EMan
wann fährst denn und wie?? Könnte dich ja mitnehmen, allerdings ohne Bike   

@alle anderen 
MFG


----------



## littledevil (18. September 2004)

@Eman: ups..war meine Wettervorhersage für das WE wohl relativ falsch.. sorry! Na vielleicht regnets ja in Winterberg.. 

@alle: schönes Wochenende!


----------



## TimvonHof (18. September 2004)

@bigribiker
auf der website sagen sie, dass ab 10:30 die ausscheidungen beginnen. ob du die vorläufe mit ansehen willst, es sich also lohnt für dich, weiss ich nicht. ich hab aber auch keine ahnung wie viele leute sich überhaupt gemeldet haben, bzw noch melden. daher ist es sehr schwehr einen zeitlichen rahmen anzugeben.
letztes jehr wars dann am nachmittag vorbei. ob danach noch party war weiss ich nicht, denke aber, da es recht heiss war sind die meissten nach dem rennen in wasser und dann ab nach hause. richtig party bis in die nacht ist ja wohl eher am samstag.

viel geholfen hab ich dir nicht, aber es geht auch nicht. stell dir vor es pisst, dann werden sicher wesentlich weniger starten als wenns angenehm ist.....


----------



## Bigribiker (18. September 2004)

so, mir reichts jetzt!!!! 
ich fahr da morgen hin, also nach tauperlitz und schau mir das mal an....
so schwer wirds schon nicht zu finden sein, oder??? 
befahren darf ichs doch sicher auch!?
kann ich da noch jemand erwarten???
MFG,BGB


----------



## Bigribiker (18. September 2004)

...ach und was ich noch sagen wollte:


Herlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag nachträglich an TimvonHof!!!


----------



## Meiki (18. September 2004)

von mir auch mal alles gute an den TimvonHof  

@Bigririder:fahr halt einfach des Rennen mit,macht eh immer Spaß .
Wennst in Tauperlitz bist findest des recht leicht,aber Tauperlitz selber zu finden iss scho weng schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2004)

Erstmal alles gute nachträglich Tim. Mmmmh, jetzt biste ja noch älter  

Und wir basteln da so diverse Sachen. Also so Hüpfesachen sind heute schon so gut wei fertig geworden.
Leider konnt ich´s ohne Rad nicht ausprobieren   Aber die anderen sind schon überall drüber  

Momment ich such mal ein Foto.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2004)

Hier mal ein Foto. Stand von gestern.

Und ja, wir haben Schaufelradbagger, Kettenbagger und Lastauto  
Dem Olb Wastl sein Arbeitgeber hat zuviel Geld (Cube-Bikes  ) und sponsert sowas 

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (18. September 2004)

is ja klasse! waldershof wird ja immer interessanter  
da lohnt es sich ja direkt, da mal hinzufahren...


----------



## TimvonHof (18. September 2004)

erstmal danke für die glückwünsche an den alten mann   

tauperlitz findest du eugentlich auf jeder anständigen karte. solltenst du von hof aus kommen, dann fahre auf der hauptstr nach tauperlitz rein, dann kommt eine abzweigung nach links oben, an der das abbiegen nach links oben verboten ist (linie auf dem teer). dort biegst du nach links oben ab   
dann weiter auf der dortigenb straße bis die vorfahr nach links abknickt (t-kreuzung), dort nach rechts richtung regnitzlosau. kurz nach dem ortausgang ist am gegen hang auf der linken seite die dualstrecke eingebaut in das motocross gelände.

derjumppark ist wo ganz wo anders:
auf der hauptstraße von hof aus weiter durch tauperlitz (also nicht abbiegen) und erst amk ende von tpliz links richtung see (dort ist dieses wochenende irgendeine veranstaltung) dann immer den wegweisern "jugendcontainer" hinterher. 

hoffe geholfen zu haben und werde nun einen weiteren himbeerlimes trinken. 
ich lebe heute - die kopfschmerzen von morgen sind in ungewisser zukunft


----------



## OLB Carre (19. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Foto. Stand von gestern.
> 
> Und ja, wir haben Schaufelradbagger, Kettenbagger und Lastauto
> Dem Olb Wastl sein Arbeitgeber hat zuviel Geld (Cube-Bikes  ) und sponsert sowas
> ...



ja, ja, da ham wir gestern lecker dirtjumps gebaut! sind, find ich, sehr gelungen!da freu ich mich schon aufs nächste wochenende! cu!


----------



## Bigribiker (19. September 2004)

das hört sich gut an!!! freu ich mich schon drauf, das mal "anzuschauen" bei gelegenheit - vorausgesetzt ich überleb die nächste woche inklusive wochenende...
ich komm grad aus tauperlitz...
die strecke is ziemlich heftig, gar nich mal so lang, allerdings sehr sonderbare sprünge mit denen ich mich bisher nich so anfreunden konnte, jetzt tun aber wenigstens beide füße gleichermaßen weh   
einziges problem: ich brauch noch nen öberkörperprotektoren für nächstes we, weil des da pflicht is... kann mir da jemand was leihen?? bitte, bitte, bitte


----------



## Bigribiker (19. September 2004)

....falls mir wirklich jemand nen Protektor für vorne-oben und hinten-oben leihen würde  , bitte per SMS an 0160/98741348 bescheid sagen, da ich die Woche über nicht da bin und ihn dann erst Samstag abend holen könnte oder eben Sonntag früh.... würd mich freuen, wenns klappt


----------



## TimvonHof (19. September 2004)

wie groß bist du denn, und hast du eher einen waschbrett oder waschbärbauch?
ich hab nen 661 pressure, den könnte ich dir am sonntag morgen mitbringen. ist in L und fällt auch so aus. mir passt der prima. nun oute ich mich mal 180cm 88kg

dann bis dann
ich hab das teil übrigens grade gewaschen


----------



## Bigribiker (19. September 2004)

ich bin so 176cm und wiege nicht ganz 80kg, liege irgendwo zwischen waschbrett und -bär, wenns dir nich schon weit is, könnts passen
falls es klappen würd, wär super, ich wär dann allerdings schon so ab 9 in tpltz...


----------



## Bigribiker (19. September 2004)

...hey stark! 
...schon 100 Seiten voll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2004)

waren heut noch mal kurz in waldershof ... die hügel sind glaub ich ganz gut geshapt .... die kleinen kann ich sogar ... die grossen sind für mich wohl zu big 
wann kommt der wallride? den ich eh net fahre *g*
ich glaub ich muss da jetzt mal ein wenig das springen üben


----------



## TimvonHof (19. September 2004)

@bigribiker
hmm, könnte so grade noch klappen mit dem hemd.... ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht. 
ne möglichkeit sowas vor sonntag morgen auszuprobieren kennst du nicht, oder?
9:00 werd ich auch schaffen. 
muss bis um 8:00 arbeiten, dann übergabe bis 8:30 wenn alles glat geht bin ich dann um kurz vor 9:00 an der strecke.
melde dich einfach bei der zeitnahme (nicht der kerl der alles kommentiert, sondern der bus mit dem vorzelt wo die jungs vom schrecksberg drinnensitzen und die startreihenfolge festlegen. zur not einfach nach seppo fragen, der is das mit der bikestation und der wird in ungefähr wissen wo ich bin (wenn ich schon da bin)
ich nehm das teil auf alle fälle mal mit, vielleicht hat ja einer hier aussm forum so ein hemd in M, dann wären wir auf der sicheren seite.

heute hats mich vom northshore gesäbelt und ich bin etwas unlücklich eingeschlagen - geh nun meine wunden lecken, bis dann


----------



## OLB Wastl (20. September 2004)

Also whof update!
Wallride ist auf der steilkurve!
Steilkurve ist geshaped aber noch net fest!
Hab 3 lkws voll brecjsand zum verfeinern!
Hoffentlich werd ich morgen fertig!

 Wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2004)

hmm dann muss ich ja direkt mal vorbeischauen ... hehe mitm v10 dann kann net soviel schief gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2004)

Juhu bin wieder da. (nein, war nicht weg) Und meine Gobel auch  

@OLB Emän: Die Steilkurve ist vom Tüv nur für Räder bis 20kg und 9.98 Zoll Federweg zugelassen worden   

Hab schon gesehen, die Lenzerheidedings ist auf der Seite 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2004)

ich komm doch eh bloss zum blöd schauen


----------



## Supah Gee (22. September 2004)

Hallo von mir aus hiiier an die Gerääte zuhausä

Is ja zz voll des Lettenwetter    

Mei Bullit steht immernoch ohne Antrieb in da Garage   

Hab mal n paar Bilder von Livign in meim Fotoalbum, wahr echt    

Mit fahn wirds wohl des Jahr nix mehr, bin ja ab Oktober beim Militär...   

Also Ride On & c y a schon wieder mal


----------



## OLB EMan (22. September 2004)

schöne pics ... hmm da bekommt man richtig bock da hin zu fahren  reines tourengebiet oder geht FR technisch auch was? sieht ja schon nach netten trails aus

zur bundeswehr gehst ... viel spass dort  
für dich beginnt ja jetzt eh die zeit wo das wetter zu schlecht zum biken ist


----------



## Supah Gee (22. September 2004)

Is mehr zum tourenfahn, aber vom Passo del Gallo war ne geile Abfahrt. Viele Steine    und steil..  
Man fährt auch oft über so Geröllfelder , is auch net ohne vor allem weils neben einem ziemlich runtergeht   und die Wege sind alle schön schmal , ach ja...  

Dort is ja Zollfreie Zone, kostet da Super nur 75 Zent...
Die 1800m ü.d.M. (Ortschaft) merkt auch, da geht die Pumpe schon anders bergauf   

Die WC und WM Downhillstrecke hat sehr geil ausgeschau..650hm, 2,8 km, Bestzeit beim WC 4:12:32 (Fabien Barel)....
Vielleicht bleibt die ja für jeden zugänglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. September 2004)

hmm warst also wegen dem WC da unten?


----------



## Supah Gee (23. September 2004)

Ne leider, naja obwohl da wär bestimmt überall Stau auf den Trails gewesen   , is so schon ziemlich viel los

Aber nächstes Jahr zur WM ,wenns klappt   
Vielleicht fährst du dann mit... 


Fährt eigentlich wer von euch zu "Ride to the Lake"?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2004)

hmm ne WM teilnahme werd ich selbst wohl nimmer erleben  aber zuschauen is ja einfacher  

ride to the lake ... hmm is schon arg weit um sich in den regen zu stellen und nicht selbst fahren zu dürfen (was vielleicht auch besser so ist  )


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2004)

@SupaGee: Bundeswehr, muß man da sogar im Winter hin? Wahnsinn. Aber warum hat dein Rad keinen Antrieb?


So nun mal noch ein Bild vom letzten WhBp-Stand.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2004)

hmm fährt einer mit


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2004)

24h
      

Volle Schreckensvorstellung.

Aber was auch noch schrecklich ist: 2005 gibts keine BikeAttack.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was auch noch schrecklich ist: 2005 gibts keine BikeAttack.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @SupaGee: Bundeswehr, muß man da sogar im Winter hin? Wahnsinn. Aber warum hat dein Rad keinen Antrieb?
> 
> 
> So nun mal noch ein Bild vom letzten WhBp-Stand.
> ...



Ich will ja hin...  

Mir hats doch die Kette zerissen und die Schaltzughülle zerhäckselt...aber wie der Eman schon sagt, bei dem Wetter fahr ich eh net (so oft)...  

WhBp schaut ja kuhl aus...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2004)

du willst dich verpflichten oder wie?


----------



## Supah Gee (23. September 2004)

Ne, erstmal nur die 9 Monate Grundwehrdiest , dann wenns mir echt gut gefällt, zusätzlichen freiwilligen Wehrdienst.
Die Gegend da unten, Meßstetten (schwäbische Alb) is bestimmt gut zum biken


----------



## Meiki (23. September 2004)

In Meßstetten gibts jedes Jahr ein Downhill-Rennen und in Albstadt gibts bald nen Dual mit Lift  .In Meßstetten hab i mir mal mein Schlüsselbein und mein Handgelenk zerbröselt .

@EMan:wie wirst du denn beim 24H Rennen sein?Mit Zelt,großem Auto oder in am Hotel?Weiß nämlich noch ned wie des gehen soll  

Wir sehen uns am Sontag in Hof


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2004)

24 h race (falls ich das mitfahr aber ich denk mal schon)... hmm so ganz genau hab ich mir das noch net überlegt ... hmm schläft man da überhaupt ... anreise samstag früh ... abreise sonntag abend 
aber glaub das geht net ohne auf der autobahn einzuschlafen


wie das alles genau laufen soll frag ich mich auch ... auch ob das allein überhaupt zu machen ist ... essen und so sollt man glaub ich schon dazwischen ... was ist wenns regnet  

wie machst es du?

hof ... mal schauen obs bis dahin das regnen aufgehört hat


----------



## Meiki (23. September 2004)

Wie ich des mach?So genau weiß ich des eben auch ned.Aber da mei Eltern mitgehen werd ich ka Problem mit der Verpflegung haben,nur fragt sich was die dann Zwischendurch machen,deswegen werden wir noch n großes Zelt besorgen,aber dort wirds auch arschkalt sein,iss ja auf ca. 1200m (die Talstation) und wenns regnet dann wird alles echt recht kompliziert.
Und ma muss ja eh ned die ganze Zeit fahren  ,ich denk ich werd dann mal so um 1Uhr Nachts ne größere Pause einlegen und kurz schlafen.
Aber hoffentlich regnets ned,denn dann wirds nämlich scho sehr doof,alles nass,dann beim fahren kalt,im Lift kalt,alle Klamotten nass,also nix mit was warmen anziehen und durch Regenklamotten geht auch immer was durch(ma startet ja ned im Taucheranzug  )und am ende alles:   .
Und hoffentlich hällt mei Bike.

Auwe auwe ,des wird was werden,aber es war ja eh schon immer mein Traum ein 24h Downhill-Rennen zu fahren  

Meiki


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2004)

Regen bei einem 24h Rennen ist doch nur von Vorteil. Braucht man sich nicht ums trinken während der Fahrt kümmern 
Und übernachten tut man sowiso auf dem Rad. Braucht man sich also auch net drum kümmern  
Also so 24h Rennen sind voll billig und kümmerungsfrei  

Mmmh, jetzt kommt die Sonne durch. Glaub ich werd heut einen Sprung in Mitterteich bauen der überdacht ist. Sicher ist sicher.
Weil nach 2 Wochen ohne Radfahren kommt man auf echt blöde Idee´en.
Da kann man in steile Granitwände springen und danach einen Bahngleißetable anhängen. 

@Bigriliftboy: Hast du jetzt eigentlich schon bei Ebay ein anständiges Rad ersteigert oder haste immer noch dein Trombose.
Ich glaub nach den Regenfällen ist die Strecke in Tauberlitz nicht mehr befahrbar.   
Net das die des ganze Absagen, weil ob des heute einigermaßen abtrocknet glaub ich nicht.
Und schau mal für deinen Chef. So sieht ne Liftschlange den ganzen Tag aus wenn man eine anständige Strecke hat.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2004)

tauperlitz ... das die das rennen absagen is relativ unwahrscheinlich ... wird halt ne schlammschlacht  hehe vielleicht hätt mer da sogar ne chance net letzter zu werden

fahr lieber und bau net soviel


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2004)

Ja, ich fahr jetzt ne Runde Street in Mitterteich   
Und ich bring dir unveröffentlichtes Bildmaterial mit nach Wh.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2004)

hmm street in mitterteich... da wirst dich schwertun


----------



## TimvonHof (24. September 2004)

ich hab noch nix gehört das tauperlitz abgesagt werden soll - kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.
die haben nun teppiche organisiert um am samstag einen dirt-contest im jump-park abzuhalten. mit der aussage sollte dann jeder sich seine gedanken machen können ob der letzte mdc-lauf in diesem jahr stattfindet oder nicht.
ausserdem kommt doch immerhin die sonne schon hin und wieder durch.


mal was ganz anderes - für die leute die nicht aufs 24h rennen gehen (können).
wir haben, je nach wetter, vor am samstag den 2.10 nach bozi dar zu fahren. ist aber noch nix  fest - also keine festen teilnehmer, keine feste zeit, keine feste planung. nur richtig bock am samstag früh da rüber zu kutschen und die strecke vor dem winter mal auszuprobieren.

ich denke die planung dieses "events" geht nächste woche los, wenn abzusehen ist ob dann da schon schnee liegt oder nur gefrohrener matsch   

vielleicht hat ja von euch auch einer bock...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch nix gehört das tauperlitz abgesagt werden soll - kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.
> die haben nun teppiche organisiert um am samstag einen dirt-contest im jump-park abzuhalten. mit der aussage sollte dann jeder sich seine gedanken machen können ob der letzte mdc-lauf in diesem jahr stattfindet oder nicht.
> ausserdem kommt doch immerhin die sonne schon hin und wieder durch.
> 
> ...



Werden uns dann morgen wohl bei dem Bikejumpdings sehen, fallst du da bist.
Hoffentlich wirds Wetter einigermaßen.

Ach ja, Bozi Mozi ist mein Lieblingsbikepark    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2004)

man jörg ... du warst noch net mal dort und sagst sowas

@tim ... bozi im oktober ... da musst aufpassen ... bei schlechtem wetter ists nen alptraum


----------



## OLB Carre (24. September 2004)

ja hallo, da hat sich diese woche in waldershof ja ganz schön viel getan! letztes wochenende hats da noch ganz anders ausgschaut! des ganze wird morgen und übermorgen ordentlich gerockt! ich freu mich schon aufn wallride!   cu!


----------



## TimvonHof (25. September 2004)

ich hoffe dass ich heute keinen von dem bikejumpdings sehe. was nicht zuletzt daran liegt dass ich heute dienst im klinikum (will meinen: op und intensivstation) habe.
also - werd sicher nicht da sein - und ich will bei mir auch keinen von euch sehen   

bozi im oktober - daher war ja die bedingung mit dem wetter. aber ich wollt mir den park mal ansehen und bei dem sommer, den wir hatten wars doch eh das ganze jahr oktober   
da ich noch nie dort war kann ich ja mal ne dicke lippe riskieren   ich mein ich, so als dh-profi und airtime-gott     
werd wahrscheinlinch meine bremsbeläge vernichten wenn ich da runter stolper


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @tim ... bozi im oktober ... da musst aufpassen ... bei schlechtem wetter ists nen alptraum



Des weiß ich doch von den Erzählungen. Siehste du sagst ja des gleiche......und fährst V10.  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2004)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> des ganze wird morgen und übermorgen ordentlich gerockt! ich freu mich schon aufn wallride!   cu!



Ähhhm, will la deine Vorfreude net mindern. Aber gestern war des ganze noch Sumpfgebiet  
Naja, vielleicht gehts ja doch irgendwie heute.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2004)

@jörg bozi solltest wenn dann nur im sommer fahren  

gibts was neues für heut? seit ihr gestern schlauer geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg bozi solltest wenn dann nur im sommer fahren
> 
> gibts was neues für heut? seit ihr gestern schlauer geworden



Bist du verrückt, ich hab doch net vor nach Bozi Mozi zu fahren   

G. 

PS: wenn ich Enter drück tut sich nichts


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2004)

hast eigentlich zufällig noch nen pic von den sprunghügeln in whof ... sieht man auf dem foto jetzt net so gut


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hast eigentlich zufällig noch nen pic von den sprunghügeln in whof ... sieht man auf dem foto jetzt net so gut



Durch des trübe Wetter und die Steinerle drauf war der Kontrast nicht so gut.
Hab aber noch gar net alle gedreht bzw. richtig angeschaut.
Ich schau mal und dann tu ich dir soon welche zucomming lassen.

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (25. September 2004)

Hi Mädels,
da bin ich wieder zurück aus der großen Stadt... war ziemlich lustig, hätt mir auch fast ein Auto von da mitgenommen: so nen tiefergelegten und frisierten Trabbi, Wartburg, Lada, oder was sonst noch so da war  
aber zurück zum Themenbereich: Whof sieht von den Bildern echt vielversprechend aus! freu mich schon drauf, dass mal auszuprobieren. und ausprobieren muss ichs wohl - solang ich noch nicht im Lotto gewonnen hab - mit meinem einzigen Rad, dem altbekannten Trombone. aber wenn ich an die Abfahrten letzte Woche in Tpltz denke, könnte dies auch schon das letzte WE für mein Süßes werden :s muss halt mal sehen!!! 

@Jörg:
wo is denn das Schlangenfoto entstanden???

@alle (O)LB's bes. den EMan
die Fotos von Bikeattack sind ziemlich geil, gut nur, dass ich da keine Zeit hatte!! da  wär ich hoffnungslos verloren gewesen!

@TimvonHof
bin dann morgen so gegen neun da und schau mal bei der Organisation oder ruf mal an!

also wir sehen uns dann wahrscheinlich morgen...
cu


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2004)

Das Schlangenfoto ist am Winterberglift. 
Und die haben grade mal 900m Abfahrtslänge  
Aber halt was richtig gescheites  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. September 2004)

ein paar bilder von heute mittag
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4975

tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (26. September 2004)

Oje oje war des kalt und nass   ,aber lustig ,allerdings lies die Informationsversorgung schon etwas zu wünschen übrig  ,erst isses n 64er Finale,dann wieder keins,dann eventuell eins und am Ende n 32er,naja kann ma nix machen  .
Spaß hat die Strecke trotzdem gemacht  ,auch wenn ich meine Hände und Füsse überhaupt nimmer gesrürt hab  .
Hab im Downhill-Board mal drei Bilder von mir und nen mini-Bericht(mit null Info  ) reingestellt: http://www.downhill-board.com/showf...29296&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=all

cu 

Meiki


----------



## TimvonHof (27. September 2004)

jaja, das mit dem strom hat den jungs echt probleme gemacht - wobei es doch in strömen regnete   
mit dem stromaggregat kann man sogar schweißen, haben die gesagt. am sonntag hat man dafür nicht mal ein schweißgerät gebraucht   

die ansage der starternamen hat dann schon etwas gefehlt, der kommentar während die jungs (und mädels) unterwegs waren eher nicht...
was ein wenig "nervig" war, war die lange pause zwischen quali und rennen. ich denke, da sind einige beine ganz schön kalt geworden. lässt sich wohl aber logistisch nicht anders machen


----------



## BikestationBS (27. September 2004)

Hi also die lange pause zwischen quali kommt daher dass die listen für die rennläufe ja erst erstellt werden müssen und dann an die zeitmessung und an den vorstart verteilt werden müssen das dauert eben.

die entscheidung obs ein 64ziger oder erin 32. finale gibt tragen nicht wir allein sondern es wertden auch fahrer und angehört und der herr hösch hat da auch noch ein wörtchen mitzureden und wenn immer gemutmaßt wird und niocht geartet wird bis eine offizielle entscheidung da is dann kommen halt so gerüchte auf ganz klar aber das is überall so.
nu ich hoffe euch hats spaß gemacht und vielleicht haben wir ja nächstes jahr mehr glück mitm wetter.
cya
Manuel


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2004)

hehe ich war heil froh das es nen 32 er war ... ne blamage weniger  

aber hut ab was ihr trotz des wetters noch draus gemacht habt ... den höschkommentar überhör ich mittlerweile ohne drüber nachzudenken   man muss ja froh sein das das überhaupt einer macht

nächstes jahr wird trainiert bis zum umfallen oder krankenhaus


----------



## TimvonHof (27. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ich war heil froh das es nen 32 er war ... ne blamage weniger



hab dich nicht so, ist doch ein hübsches bild für die gallerie   

und als OLB war mir klar, dass du da runter musst, vor allem bei dem wetter. 
war ja fast ein wenig neidisch, weil ich nicht mit machen konnte, aber nach 24h dienst fahr isch solche sachen noch viel weniger als sonst...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2004)

das bild is gemein ... aber dem fotografen kann ich nur grösstes lob aussprechen (wenn ich nicht draufwär)


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2004)

Also ich find des Bild toll. 
Des sieht aus als obst so nach 5 Tagen ununterbrochener Fahrt durch die Wüste, ohne Wasser, auf einmal vor dir einen See sehen würdest und hineinhechten wolltest.
Andererseits ist es wohl bei dem Daueregen wohl eher so gewesen das du dir die Wüste so real gewünscht hast und dabei dachtest das du schon 5 Tage.............................................................Aber da war dann kein See, bzw fast keiner. (Nein ich habe keinen Alkohol getrunken)

Hab jetzt wieder 2 ganze Shermans. Die haben bei meiner Alten kostenlos die obere Hälfte erneuert   und wohl die Buchsen  
So bin ja mal gespannt was des nächste mal am GK kaputt geht, ohne das ich weiterfahren kann. Wenn ich sogar eine Ersatzgobel dabei hab und eigentlich sonst auch alles zweimal 

Werd morgen mal am Oko einen neue DHemänverheitslinie ausprobieren  
Wetter scheint ja mal trocken zu bleiben.
Ob`s wirklich eine Verheitslinie ist weiß ich net so genau. Da ja ein 80 Zoll  Drop mit drinn ist  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (29. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben bei meiner Alten kostenlos die obere Hälfte erneuert   und wohl die Buchsen



[total outing mode]
das ist schön, dass bei deiner Alten die buchsen erneuert wurden.     das du dann trotzdem ans radfahren denkst ehrt dich.
[/total outing mode]
viel spass am hang,
tim


----------



## littledevil (29. September 2004)

Noch was anderes: Hey kommt da mal nach Kastl an dem WE in ner Woche! Man kann dort Getränke zu sich nehmen und der Musik lauschen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2004)

@LittelDevil: Des ist nichts für mich....Feiern und Konzerte ist eher was fürn Emän  

@TimvonHof: Du wirst somit zum neuen Wortspielmeister für derbe Wortspiele erhoben   (war bisher OLB Fill)

@Sonst: Komm grade vom Oko zurrück. Bei Regen, Nebel und einem Sonnenstrahl. 
Hatte mich zum Glück entschlossen meine kommplette Panzerung anzuziehen  
Wollte mich erst mit dem Kanäidienstylaufwärmdrop aufwärmen, weil der nur 60 Zoll Höhe hat. Nur halt ne schmale Landung. 
Nach mehrfachen anfahren, um eine Anfahrtsspur zu haben, bin ich dann halt drüber.  
Bin super weg gekommen   superweich gelandet  
Aber der Auslauf ist definitiv zu kurz im Verhältnis zu meiner Geschwindigkeit gewesen  
Und die Abbremsgranitplatte war naß echt rutschig  
Und der Baum stand wirklich genau in meiner Linie  
Danach war alles krumm   Hoffentlich kann ich meinen Sattel wieder gerade biegen  
Mein Rad ist irgenwie an den Baum gefahren und dann links weiter. Ich bin am Baum geblieben  
Mein Brustkorb geht schon wieder, aber hab mir irgendwie den Rücken verdreht  
Mußt meinen Lenker  mit Gewalt wieder gerade biegen, weil ich mein Multitool im anderen Camelbag hatte  
Bin danach aber dann nur nommal ganz rauf gefahren und den O-Shore runter.

Aber warum ich eigentlich schreibe. Bräuchte morgen 2 Hände mehr. Weil mit 4 so Händen könnte man den Baum (der liegt genau im Weg) wegkriegen für die Einfahrt.
Na wie wärs Emän, dann könntest gleich den neuen Sprung wiederholen  
So einse am Parkplatz.
Werd heute Nacht nommal da reinschauen ins Forum.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (29. September 2004)

wie? der baum LIEGT im weg? hast du das ding umgemäht??  
dann hätte ich auch gerne so einen panzer wie du  
ich komm grad aus schwarzenbach, hübsche rutschige angelegenheit dort. hab mich auf so ner holzbohlenbrücke lang gemacht. aber die wo mich kennen wissen ja eh, dass ich nur vollverschalt fahre. nicht weil ich so schnell bin, sondern weil ich so mieß bin   
keine technischen defekte zu melden und ich funktioniere auch noch innerhalb der vorgegebenen parameter.

war aber heute kein vergleich zum letzten regentag in schwarzenbach, die maxxis sind klasse! kann es eigentlich mitten in frankenland ein kaff geben, in dem es immer, aber einfach immer regnet? wenn ja, warum is dann ausgerechnet dort eine radstrecke?

ausserdem fühle ich mich als oberwortspielmeister echt geehrt!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LittelDevil: Des ist nichts für mich....Feiern und Konzerte ist eher was fürn Emän
> 
> @TimvonHof: Du wirst somit zum neuen Wortspielmeister für derbe Wortspiele erhoben  (war bisher OLB Fill)
> 
> ...


hmm mal schauen ... hab eigentlich keinen bock mich vorm twenty four hours race auf die schnautze zu legen... der baum versperrt die einfahrt zu was?

welcher parkplatz?


----------



## Supah Gee (29. September 2004)

Salüü

@Jörg 
Was isn schon wieder der Kanäidienstylaufwärmdrop   

Und auf Oberfranken TV war was von Rennen in tauperlitz dran


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2004)

hehe oberfrankenTV bekomm ich hier net 

wie war ride to the lake?


----------



## Supah Gee (29. September 2004)

Außerm Wetter, saugail 
   
Was die draufheben is echt der wahnsinn, und schaut so leicht aus, des is sooo gemein..
Haben sogar mit dem Wade und Gracia gelabert   
Der Gracia hat sogar im selber Hotel gewohnt wie mir, kam uns früh auf der Treppe entgegen...
Bilder gibts hier ja überall...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2004)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Außerm Wetter, saugail
> 
> Was die draufheben is echt der wahnsinn, und schaut so leicht aus, des is sooo gemein..
> Haben sogar mit dem Wade und Gracia gelabert
> ...


  ja das schaut alles immer leicht aus ... aber wenn man dann selbst was macht  

unser WE hier war irgendwie von hinten bis vorne verkorkst


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> keine technischen defekte zu melden und ich funktioniere auch noch innerhalb der vorgegebenen parameter.



Aha...Datafan  
Ne des ist so, der Baum der im Weg liegt, der liegt 20m vor dem Baum der im Weg steht. Also ein reines Liege/Stehproblem. Umgekehrt proportional zum Fahrradfahrenden  

@SupaaGee: 100kilo Styropor schauen auch leicht aus. (oder auch net...egal)
Kannst ja morgen mitkommen um 13 Uhr am Flecklparkplatz und dir eine Erstwiederholung  des Ksad sichern falls der OLB Emän abluscht. 
Weil er als Ausrede sein 24 hauersrennen vorschiebt 

@OLB Emän: Bin auf jeden Fall mal um 13 Uhr am Flecklparkp..
Und fallst du kommst laß dich auf keinen Fall mit dem Würfel blicken 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2004)

Nachtrag: Dann können wir auch gleich ein neues herbstiges aktuelles Bild des Monats machen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2004)

wenn alles klappt fahr ich morgen früh nach innsbruck und schau mir den nordparktrail an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wenn alles klappt fahr ich morgen früh nach innsbruck und schau mir den nordparktrail an



Ja ja, heut den kleinen 70 Zoll Drop nicht fahren und morgen in den Nordpark  

@SupaGee: Du hast immernoch die Möglichkeit einer Zweitbefahreung....ähhh... natürlich Erstwiederholung  

Schaut mal was sich so im Shoregelände heute rumgetrieben hat.
Für Stadtmenschen: Des ist eine Greizodder  
Die war so 3 Forumsmeter lang und hatte einen Durchmesser von einem Forumsarm.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @SupaGee: Du hast immernoch die Möglichkeit einer Zweitbefahreung....ähhh... natürlich Erstwiederholung



Ja würde schon gern aber schaffs nimma...  
Irgentwann werd ich schon mal heimdürfen  , schau ma mal dann seh ma scho...

Und pass auf dasst dir kein Snakebite holst....haha, wie schlecht....  

@Heman
Viel Spaß & Glück beim 24h Raiß


----------



## Bigribiker (1. Oktober 2004)

@Jörg 
ick wes nisch, wie du dit Zeugs immer entdeckst!! ick glob, ick wär enfach über die Greizodder drüber jefahrn und hät nischt davon mitjekriegt... jaja, man sollte enfach mehr of die Natur achten!!! 
Habt ihr den Baum jetzt eigentlich schon aus dem Weg geräumt, um die Ecke gebracht, zu Kleinholz gemacht und ins Gras beißen lassen???

@EMan
von mir auch viel Glück für den Downhillmarathon!!!!

a propos Marathon: wusstet ihr schon: die Ungarn schreiben Marathon ohne "h"! Dann is er wenigstens nich so lang!!


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Oktober 2004)

@eman viel glück und reifen unten halten. nimm deine steckachse mit 

@jörg schlangenschänder   

@rest
werd nun morgen entgegen aller ratschläge und gut gemeinter besänftigungen doch nach bozi fahren. sind 5 leute und alle besser als ich, wird schon was werden. ausserdem solls nur vormittags nebel haben, ab dann ist regen gemeldet   

wenn mich die tchechen wieder hergeben meld ich mich nach dem verheilen der blessuren wieder. dann bis weihnachten, cu


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2004)

@TvH: Na dann laß dir mal nicht den Spaß am Bergabradel verderben in Bozimozi  
Und hab ich eigentlich schon erzählt das ich jetzt einen Schlangenhautüberzug über meine Griffe habe  

@Bigri: Wußtest du schon, daß wenn du mit dem Auto durch die Tschechei und die Slowakei fährst und dann in Ungarn ankommst, daß dir dann am Auto wohl auch irgendwas fehlt  
Und die Fahrstrecke bleibt dennoch genauso lang.

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (2. Oktober 2004)

so, also mein i-net geht auch wieder. d.h. ich kann auch mal wieder was schreiben.

@jörg

was issn etz mit morgen?? ich war heut nachmittag mal in rio. glaub ich - zumindest war ich auf´m zuckerhut. wetter war eigendlich voll subber. naja... is halt brasilien.
wir könnten natürlich auch heut abend nach amerika gehen. gut... halt zum chris. dann könnten wir des für morgen in kanada BC ausmachen.

sers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (2. Oktober 2004)

@Jörg
wenn man immer durchfährt, kann ja am Auto nich so viel fehlen. jöchstens Außenspiegel und sowas und wenn hat man noch Glück, denn dann is ja wie bei den CClern, die versuchen auch jedes mögliche Gramm am Rad loszuwerden... und wenn doch was fehlt, dann hof ich, nur am Auto, nicht das einem selber dann plötzlich ein H fehlt, oder gar zwei


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Oktober 2004)

hurrraaa !
zurück aus bozi, und total eingesaut. zum wetter: es hat fast nicht geregnet, dafür war doch der angekündigte neben zum teil recht dicht. aber die strecke war echt nass.
zum tag:
anfahrt mit problemen und mächtig vielen umleitungen. dann war mer da und sind erstmal seeehr vorsichtig das rutschige ding runter, haben im eifer des gefechts die talstation verpasst und mussten einen kilometer zurück 
von da an gings besser.

die strecke ist total klasse, zum teil recht technisch (zumindest bei der witterung) und zum teil angenehm schnell - aber eigentlich nix zu "rasen")

technische defekte waren in den grenzen der erwartung - 1 schaltwerk, 1 kette, 1 steckachsenbefestigung und ein hoden   
mein bike existiert noch wie immer und mir gehts auch erstaunlich gut. werd mir nun einen wein öffnen...
tim

ps: bozi sieht mich wieder! auf jeden fall


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2004)

@ LITTEL DEVIL: Hei hab gerade versucht dich anzurufen. Mmmmh, war irgendwer anders drann   Hab wohl die Nummer falsch aufgeschrieben 
Wollten morgen evtl. fallst du Zeit hast mehrere Runden Rauer Kulm fahren.
Bräuchten aber einen Führer für die schönen Trails.
Hast ja jetzt auch schon länger ein richtiges Rad (Fully  )
Würden dann wenn du Zeit hast morgen (Son) um 1se in Neustadt sein.
Na mit ein wenig Glück lieste des vielleicht noch.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> hurrraaa !
> zurück aus bozi, und total eingesaut. zum wetter: es hat fast nicht geregnet, dafür war doch der angekündigte neben zum teil recht dicht. aber die strecke war echt nass.
> zum tag:
> anfahrt mit problemen und mächtig vielen umleitungen. dann war mer da und sind erstmal seeehr vorsichtig das rutschige ding runter, haben im eifer des gefechts die talstation verpasst und mussten einen kilometer zurück
> ...



Mmmh, warst du wirklich in Bozimozi.   
Abgesehen vom nassen Wetter, dem Hoden und den Defekten, beschreibst du eine ganz andere Strecke wie alle anderen.   
Bei den mächtig vielen Umwegen kann man schnell mal wo anderes rauskommen.  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen vom nassen Wetter, dem Hoden und den Defekten, beschreibst du eine ganz andere Strecke wie alle anderen.
> 
> G.


ja, bozi dar war auf dem wegweiser gestanden und klinovic und was weiss ich noch. vielleicht gibts da aber auch zwei strecken und die eine findet man nur bei nebel. vielleicht bin ich aber auch etwas euphorisch im beschreiben - adrenalin macht ja viel aus 
ob ich eine andere strecke beschreibe?
wegen dem technischen? also ich find das ding ist im nassen is echt nix zum heizen. die ideallinie kannste nicht fahren weil du dort elende absäufst, daher gehts halt eher mal über nasse platten oder loses geröll in der kurve. 3 mittelhohe drops in folge (die waldpassage nach dem roaddrop) müssen auch mit vorsicht genommen werden, wenn man nicht außenrum schlingert, und so richtig megabreit ist die strecke auch nicht, es reicht aber in allen passagen zum überholen.
nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte mich hier nicht für bozi ins zeug werfen, aber das argument es macht nur im hochsommer (also 2003    ) spass, passt einfach nicht. 
vielleicht isses nix mehr für dh-profis weil wirklich krasse sachen nicht drauf sind, und ein paar von den sachen die drauf sind schon fast nimmer dh-mässig sind (besagtes waldstück)

unterhalb vom lift geht dann noch ein single trail runter. der ist eher nicht zu empfehlen, zwar in vielen passagen recht schmal aber dafür geht das ding einfach nur grade runter und macht die bremsen heiss, nix dolles also.

 tim

ps : wir hatten bestes wetter 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/20542nachbozi-med.JPG


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @ LITTEL DEVIL: Hei hab gerade versucht dich anzurufen. Mmmmh, war irgendwer anders drann   Hab wohl die Nummer falsch aufgeschrieben
> Wollten morgen evtl. fallst du Zeit hast mehrere Runden Rauer Kulm fahren.
> Bräuchten aber einen Führer für die schönen Trails.
> Hast ja jetzt auch schon länger ein richtiges Rad (Fully  )
> ...


oh shit.. nee war doch die richtige Nummer gestern abend   hab bloß net gepeilt dass du des bist am Telefon   mann mann 
aber um 1 hätt ich glaub ich eh noch net fully fahren können.. da wär mir gleich schlecht geworden.. 
ich werd jetz mal noch kommen evtl ist ja noch wer dort..


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2004)

@jörg: hab zwar noch ein paar Spuren gesehen, aber sonst niemanden (nur Wanderer).. 
auch habe ich gesehen dass du ein paar schöne wege nicht gefunden hast.. also musst eh nochmal kommen.. dann weiß ich auch wer da am Telefon ist  dann zeig dir gleich noch die Himmelsleiter(paar Kilometer hinter Neustadt) und meinen Hometrail   
hab am Kulm übrigens noch nen mir bisher unbekannten weg entdeckt..


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2004)

@LittelDevil: Mist, dumm gelaufen. Mir ist dein richtiger Name am Telefon auch nicht eingefallen  
Mmmh, eigentlich wollt ich die Bilder jetzt als Gardasee dem Emän verkaufen  
Auch dumm gelaufen das du den Kulm erwähnt hast  

@Emän: Bist du noch ganz  
Wieviel Abfahrten haste denn bis zur kompletten Erschöpfung und dem sofortigem tod umfallen geschafft?(und wieviel hat der der am meisten geschafft hat gefahren?)
Und biste den Nordparktrail (in unter 20min, hehe) gefahren?
Und die Siebenfachwippe?
Und, und, und?
Und glaubst du uns des doch noch mit dem Gardasee?

G.  

PS: Und ich hab heut auch noch ein schönes B.d.M. gemacht.
PPS: Auf dem einen Bild hier sieht man vorbildliche Wanderer


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2004)

Und hier mal der Unterschied zwichen einem steinigen Weg und einem Weg aus Steinen  
Und die oberst mögliche Abfahrtsstelle.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2004)

http://www.downhill-board.com/showthreaded.php?Cat=&Board=de_tracks&Number=331247&page=0&view=&sb=&o=

mehr schreib ich morgen ... bin jetzt zu fertig ... seit 40 stunden net geschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (3. Oktober 2004)

krass der trail....
die wanderer sind nur deshalb zur seite gegengen weil sie sehen wollten wie sich ein verrückter das kreuz bricht  
die einzige bildunterschrift die mir dazu einfällt ist:
ein weg existiert dadurch, dass man ihn fährt   

schönen abend noch,
tim


----------



## OLB Andi (3. Oktober 2004)

hey, der eman is der erste (deutsche)

hm... wo feierst den deinen sieg??? hoff mal das wir da auch eingeladen sind.

sersen - andi


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Oktober 2004)

hey eman, glüchwunsch!
auch zu deiner heilen heimkehr...
mach dir ein bier auf und leg dich hin


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Oktober 2004)

RESPEKT Emän! 4 PLATZ!    

Wie hasst du das durchgehalten??...Bin scho ma gespannt auf die Pics,von Zitat: "Discobomber" *g*


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2004)

@24h Held:  Pooh, Vierter  
Glückwunsch. Jetzt wirs`te erstmal einen Zeitlang nimmer Rad fahren wollen   
Also wenn du übermorgen dann aufwachst, dann tut dir dein Bobbers bestimmt immer noch weh.
Bei 24h hast´e bestimmt Zeit gehabt ein paar Fotos zu machen  

@TvH:Wenn er sich ein Bier nur aufmacht und sich dann hinlegt, dann schmeckt es doch am nächsten Tag gar nicht mehr  
Des mit den Spazierengehern war wirklich so. Die wollten nicht weitergehen, die wollten wirklich schaun ob es einen von uns auf die Fres.. legt  
Ich verrate aber jetzt nicht wen. Aber wäre eh egal weil der zurzeit eh kein Internet hat  
Aber wollte eigentlich des Bild von der Stelle reintun.

G.


----------



## littledevil (4. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LittelDevil: Mist, dumm gelaufen. Mir ist dein richtiger Name am Telefon auch nicht eingefallen
> Mmmh, eigentlich wollt ich die Bilder jetzt als Gardasee dem Emän verkaufen
> Auch dumm gelaufen das du den Kulm erwähnt hast



Er lautet Andy   
Wie lange wart ihr dort eigentlich(am Gardasee  )? Hab ich euch verpasst oder bloß nicht getroffen


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2004)

das mit gardasee hätt ich geglaubt ohne die fotos ... hätt dem andi fast ne mail zurückgeschrieben ob der phil wohl wieder nen bike hat (dem jörg hab ichs net zugetraut mit runterzufahren )

zu meinem österreichtrip ... man ich werd das nie wirklich nie vergessen ... das waren soviele neue erfahrungen.

bin am freitag früh losgefahren und war dann so um 1500 in innsbruck um den nordparktrail anzuschauen. hab dann unten gleich den marco (nen local von den vertridern) getroffen und bin dann mit dem raufgefahren. runterwärts hab ich dann die nächste dimension des freeridens (nein downhill kann man das ganz sicher net nennen) erlebt. versteh jetzt auch, das dalco ganz fahrbar sein kann  . auf jedenfall ist der trail verwinkelt und eng bis zum geht nicht mehr ... rad versetzen wär stellenweise pflicht *g* ... noch dazu war es nass was es stellenweise fast unmöglich macht. der trail hat keinen flow ... du bist dauernd in der falllinie ... aus unserer sicht ne einzige schlüsselstelle  ... irgendwann wünscht dir nur noch das der trail aufhört. die northshores sind auch riskant und komisch gebaut ... die siebenfachwippe sieht brutal aus (darf bei nässe net befahren werden). 
aber man sollt den trail schon mal gesehen haben ... is halt echt die nächste dimension und voll was zum reinbeissen. ob einem der trail gefällt ... darüber scheiden sich wohl brutal die geister. liebe auf den ersten blick ists bei mir zumindest net  der einzige von uns der wohl ähnlich spass dran finden könnt is der jörg

hehe aber der freitag war noch net zu ende das beste kam noch ... nen paar von den vertridern hatten ne nachtfahrt und mich musst man nur kurz überreden mitzufahren  (lampe hatt ich eh wegen dem rennen dabei).
also wieder rauf mitm lift und dann noch bei tageslicht auf nem recht schönen aber teilweise auch sehr schwierigen weg zu ner hütte gefahren zum abendessen ... in der dämmerung sind wir dann über 100 hm hoch geschoben getragen zum eigentlichen ausgangspunkt unserer tour. die vertrider fahren alle helmlampe und das hatte auch seinen grund  da man so um die ecken leuchten kann ... runterwärts hab ich dann echt ne lehrstunde erlebt was nachts so alles möglich ist ... der trail war zwar net so schwer wie der offizielle nordparktrail aber übertrifft alles bei uns hier. nasse wurzeln .. steil .. enge kurven .. glitschiger boden ... schwierige stellen am laufenden band aber ewig tiefenmeter und ewig lang. dazwischen immer wieder traumhafte ausblicke auf innsbruck runter. 
ne echte geile grenzerfahrung die ich nie vergessen werd und auch net missen wollte. fahrtechnisch wars brutales limit und teilweise war ich nen chicken. 
der unterschied ist das bei uns schlüsselstellen kommen und dann wieder dinge zum rollen ... das fehlt da ... und das brachte mich im kopf fast zum verzweiflen.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2004)

hmm jetzt noch was zu den 24h  

war lang net so schwer als ich gedacht hab. die strecke war net schwierig aber hatte schon den namen dh verdient. machte auch am schluss noch spass.

massenstart um 12:00 ... lenzerheide erprobt war ich nachm start im vorderen feld  .. bei der ersten liftfahrt gabs unten stau ... danach hatte sich alles sortiert und man musst net warten.
mein rennen lief gut aber leider hab ich die ersten stunden die sache zuwenig ernst genommen ... und so die ersten 12 stunden schon 6 der 7 läufe rückstand gehabt  ... war glaub ich zu der zeit 11. 
hab dann kurz nach 3 nochmal ne haferflockenpause gemacht und war dann um 6:00 5. oder 6. und hab da dann richtig blut geleckt und bin bis 12 ohne jede kleine pause durchgefahren. um 9:00 war ich dann 4. mit nen paar minuten vorsprung und hab das gehalten.
platz 3 wär locker drin gewesen ohne viel aufwand  für platz 2 hätt ich einen von euch als betreuer gebraucht und platz 1 ... weis net ... übermensch is das.

die ganze sache is gar net so anstrengend wie man denkt ... gut nach 6 stunden fragt man sich schon wie das gehen soll noch so lang zu fahren.
hatt so 23:00 mal nen durchhänger und danach war ich durch ... voll in trance ... einfach nur noch gefahren ... 
besonders in der nacht gings geil. so um 3:00-5:00 war ne ganz besondere stimmung ... alles leer . wenige auf strecke.
hätt eigentlich gedacht das es kraftmässig viel mehr zum prob wird 24 h zu fahren aber wars net. gut man merkt mit der zeit schon das man schon ne weile fährt aber nichts was einen gross behindern würd  

nen paar wahnsinnige fakten...
67 abfahrten ...
ca 150 km downhill
ca 20000 hm bergab


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2004)

@24hEmän: 150km Downhill  Wieviel englische Bremsbeläge hast du denn da verschlissen   
Funktioniert des Rad denn jetzt überhaupt noch 

Dann müssen wir nächstes Jahr doch mal nochmal zum Nordparktrail  Natürlich bei Trockenheit 


@LittelDevil: warer schon einige zeit unterwegs. Einmal links runter, einmal rechts runter und mal drumrum. 
Oben immer schön Pause nach dem Raufschiebtragen.
Dann noch ein Schnitzel beim Becher.
So von 13.30 Uhr bis 17.30 Uhr, glaub ich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2004)

@Emän: Wo hast du die beleuchteten Speichen her  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Oktober 2004)

beleuchtete speichen... gibts da ein actionfoto von?

@jörg: die geröllhalde ist aber eine arge materialschlacht, oder?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Wo hast du die beleuchteten Speichen her
> 
> G.




Das sind IMO 08/15 Leuchtstäbe, die per Kabelbinder an die Speichen kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2004)

@TvH: Ne, ist absolut Ht-tauglich.

@Tyrolens: Warum hat Emän sich Leuchtstäbe mit Kabelbindern an seine Speichen montiert   
Bei uns trinkt er nie so viel Alkohol das er sowas macht  

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Tyrolens: Warum hat Emän sich Leuchtstäbe mit Kabelbindern an seine Speichen montiert
> Bei uns trinkt er nie so viel Alkohol das er sowas macht
> 
> G.




Wenn man 8 Stunden lang durchgehend wie beklopft einen Berg runter rast, erzeugt das manchmal recht lässige psychische Effekte. "Ich flieeeeße, ich bin ein Fluß, ich bin ein Strom, ich bin Strom und Strom ist doch blau!"


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Oktober 2004)

@little devil 
yeah da komm ich auch....also wenn du kommst

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (5. Oktober 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @little devil
> yeah da komm ich auch....also wenn du kommst
> 
> ....


 
Kastl, oder? Ja komm vorbei, wird ne Riesen-Gaudi.. ich bin auf jeden Fall dort!!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind IMO 08/15 Leuchtstäbe, die per Kabelbinder an die Speichen kommen.


hmm das waren beleuchtete ventilkappen


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @24hEmän: 150km Downhill  Wieviel englische Bremsbeläge hast du denn da verschlissen
> Funktioniert des Rad denn jetzt überhaupt noch
> 
> Dann müssen wir nächstes Jahr doch mal nochmal zum Nordparktrail  Natürlich bei Trockenheit


klar ... fahr schon mit dir mal hin ... is schon nen erlebnis. und wurd auch eingeladen mal wieder zu kommen  

bremsbeläge ... net so wild wie man denkt aber da ich die letzten 6 stunden keine zeit hatte beläge zu wechseln hab ich am schluss einseitig auf stahl gebremst


----------



## Meiki (5. Oktober 2004)

joa der E-Män iss gfahren wie a verückter   ,einfach ohne Pause,ein einziges mal hb ich ihn aufm Parkplatz gesehen,die blauen Lichter hat ma ain der Nacht allerdings immer gesehen  im Gegensatz zu meiner Minibeleuchtung  : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und hier noch n Bild vom E-Man,is ne knappe Stunde vor Ende: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des Rennen hat aber übelst Spaß gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man 8 Stunden lang durchgehend wie beklopft einen Berg runter rast, erzeugt das manchmal recht lässige psychische Effekte. "Ich flieeeeße, ich bin ein Fluß, ich bin ein Strom, ich bin Strom und Strom ist doch blau!"



Strom ist nicht blau sondern gelb, des weiß doch jedes Kind.  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das waren beleuchtete ventilkappen



Speichen UND Ventilkappen zu beleuchten ist schon ein wenig übertrieben.  
Wie schauts denn am Freitag mit dem Waldershoferwasserhäuselstepdown aus?
Der wartet noch auf eine Zweitbespringung 

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das waren beleuchtete ventilkappen




Na ja, egal, ich habe nur eine blau leuchtende Kugel den Berg runterrasen sehen.


----------



## OLB Wastl (6. Oktober 2004)

Sers

@jörg wie hastn die woche schicht?
Meld dich mal bei mir zwecks wochenende so hätt ich zeit!

Geht freitag nahcmittag was streccke ist fest!


 OLB wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Sers
> 
> @jörg wie hastn die woche schicht?
> Meld dich mal bei mir zwecks wochenende so hätt ich zeit!
> ...



Die Woche ist doch schon so gut wie vorbei.....arbeitstechnisch  
Freitag, ich komm auf jedenfall mal Nachmittag auf Wh um des eine   oder andere  auszuprobieren.
Und wenn der Whbp funktioniert komm ich wohl noch eher.  
Ein Tag Streetmoschen in H sollt am We schon gehn  

G.  

PS: Kaum hat der Chf wieder Internet schon bekommt er keine Gobel mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2004)

Hei Emän,
wie wär´s mit dem Iceräis  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2004)

streetmoschen in "H"?

auf jedenfall weis ich jetzt wie wir ochsenkopf schnell was erreichen können ... wir machens so wie in seefeld ... ging echt ganz gut ...
einfach nen teil der strecke übern skihang ausstecken und dann mach ich halt mal so nen 8 stunden rennen wenn der lift geht und es nass ist dann gibts ne strecke
dann in den wald rein ... unten die schon oft besprochenen sprünge und dann zum abschluss nochmal in den wald ... 
dürft von aufwand her gar net so schlimm werden

@andi ... wie is eigentlich der zeitplan mitm lift? könnt mehr net mal nen paar halter einfach so ranmachen

bin übrigends jetzt unter der woche wieder in Amberg ...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Emän,
> wie wär´s mit dem Iceräis
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2004)

Hei Emän,
kommste morgen nach Wh.
Werd wohl schon eher draußen sein. 
Mal ein wenig an meinem Wasserhäuselsprung weiter fliegen versuchen.
Aber wir kommen ja eh dann alle am Abend auf deine Geburtstagsparty 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir kommen ja eh dann alle am Abend auf deine Geburtstagsparty


na wünsch ich dir morgen alles gute zum geburtstag....
da ich auf dem weg nach andalusien bin, werd ich wohl eher nicht in die versuchung kommen auch mal vorbei zu gucken   

dann bis dann,
tim


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Oktober 2004)

und wie komm ich nach hof
@littled

ja samstag ok?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2004)

@TvH: Andalusien... ist des net irgendwo in Thüringen??

@Tschikken: Schau mal, hier das Bild von deiner 2befahrung*hehe*und des wo du so erschöpft warst  

G.


----------



## showman (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi Eman,

alles gute zum Geburtstag    

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2004)

hmm thx ... werd langsam alt  

weis noch net ob ich whof schaffe


----------



## Bigribiker (8. Oktober 2004)

HI
wollt dem EMan auch nur kurz gratulieren!
Also: ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!
MfG, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (8. Oktober 2004)

alles gute auch von mir


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2004)

hi wir sind grAD BEI MIR

ALSO DES SCHREIBT GRAD DER CHICKENFEED 



ALSO FETTE FETTE PARTY BEIM EMAn kommst alle noch



servas

körner


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2004)

na geht heut was ...

bin sonst heut nachmittag mit säge spaten und sonstigem zeugs am ochsenkopf


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> na geht heut was ...
> 
> bin sonst heut nachmittag mit säge spaten und sonstigem zeugs am ochsenkopf



Super, dann kann ich Montag die neue Strecke gleich testen  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (9. Oktober 2004)

sers,
bin grad von münchen wieder heimgekommen...

hab heut die neue "mountainbike" bekommen. is nen bericht über LH drinn... ich werd aber den eindruck net los das die bilder irgenwie vom letzten jahr sein müssen. zumindest die von der strecke. oder hab ich mir den schnee nur eingebildet???? der ganze bericht is sowieso schwach. ein paar bildchen  noch von ein paar "exotischen fahrern" bisserl bla,bla... des wars. keine ergebnissliste, oder teilnehmerliste... also dafür das die da angeblich als sponsor tätig waren ... ich weis net. aber is eh auf den letzten drei seiten. 

wenn etz morgen was fahrmäßig gehen tuen sollt... ich hätt zeit. zumindest nachmittags. ich wär mal so für schneeberg (neuer wirt auf´m seehaus!!!) und bullheadmountain evtl. also ich werd sag´n mer mal so um 14.00 am silbersee äh -haus sein. wenn die sonne scheint 

nur mal so am rande... geht heut abend zufällig noch wer mit zum chris? anrufen!

servus - andi

p.s. @ eman: hast die sauerei von gestern sco wieder aufgräumt??


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2004)

Wieviel Kilometer Strecke sind fertig?
Und wie weit gehen die Sprünge?
Ist sie auch schön flüssig  
Und welche Zeit fährt man?

Ähm, wo gehts denn rein?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (10. Oktober 2004)

hey, die strecke - oder den streckenabschnitt den der eman gebaut hat is echt voll net schlecht. er hat nen schönen schmalen singeltrail gefunden. mit einigen schwerstellen (steil) sind schon so 200m. haben weiter unten auch noch ein paar coole steinchen gefunden... ich glaub mal des wird net so schlecht werden... wenn man uns lässt.

sers - andi


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2004)

Des hört sich ja schon mal gut an  
Ist des da wo wir mal reingefahren sind?
Und wart ihr an der Lakehütt´n?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2004)

irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen ... der weg wird so net halten aber ich denk man kann ihn haltbar machen  taugt auf jedenfall schon mal als technischer teil der strecke

habs heut wieder gesehen ... die strecke wird sehr sehr lang  und deshalb nen haufen arbeit zu bauen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen ... der weg wird so net halten aber ich denk man kann ihn haltbar machen  taugt auf jedenfall schon mal als technischer teil der strecke
> 
> habs heut wieder gesehen ... die strecke wird sehr sehr lang  und deshalb nen haufen arbeit zu bauen



 Ich glau des geb ich mir heute mal  
Wieder ein bischen Natur.......nach 40km  Street gestern. 
Wir sind gestern weiter gestreetet als unsere Schneeberg-Weißmainfels-Ochsenkofflrunde   und nur Stadt mit Verkehr   
Hab sogar einen Gutschein für einen Kaffee auf dem Ochsenkopf daheim liegen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2004)

hmm 40 km sind schon viel  

zerstör diesen stückchen weg net aber sag was dazu ... weis jetzt schon das es dir net gefällt ... das wird ausgefahren in richtung bad wildbad gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2004)

Bin heute doch nicht dazu gekommen.
Mußte ebay´n.
Und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer ähh Ersteigerer einer Weiler  
Hab diesmal nicht nachgegeben   Aber dafür ganz viel weniger Geld  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (11. Oktober 2004)

@ jörg: erstmal gratulation zur weiler.
logisch waren wir an der lakehütt´n. ziemlich viel los gewesen. aber die (zahlreichen) bedienungen  waren freundlich. preise sin auch ok. ham net mal was gesagt als wir über die heilige terasse gefahren sind. zum essen ansich kann ich noch nix sagen.


so


aber etz das wichtigste!!!!!


am

16. und 17. oktober

wird es einen testbetrieb am ochsenkopflift geben. wenn es wetter mitspielen tut. ich werd die halter bis dahin fertig haben!!!
hab heut mal mit´n betreiber telefoniert ---> geht klar.
außerdem wird am 20. oktober eine besprechung mit allen am bau der strecke beteiligten behörden stattfinden auch der typ, der die strecke eigendlich bauen sollte wird dabei sein. dann wollen die klären, was und wo und wie gebaut wird. ich hab mal vorsichtig angemerkt, daß wir da auch dabei sein sollten. bis dahin solllten wir mal auf größere erdarbeiten verzichten. der streckenabschnitt den der eman gebaut hat is aber als muster scho mal net schlecht. ich schätz bloß, die werden aweng lamentieren wenn se des sehn   
wir sollten jedenfalls am wochenende schon mal ne grundlinie einbremsen, damit die net doch noch nen radweg bauen.es kann durchaus auch so werden, das jetz dann doch ne ganz offizielle strecke mit baufirmen etc gebaut wird. aber ich denk mal so schlecht is des auch net, wir bauen dann halt des schmückende beiwerk ausenrum. also des krasse halt.

es is übrigens auch mal so durchgeklungen das für lettenbrüder der liftbetrieb nächstes WE gratis is!!

also des war etz erstmal des neueste in sachen bikepark 

sersen andi

ps. für oberlettenbrüder is der lift sowieso gratis - logisch.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2004)

Mist Sam kann ich erst ab 14 Uhr.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2004)

hehe das sind ja mal gute nachrichten  hoffentlich wird das wetter einigermasen gut 

ich hoff der der die strecke bauen soll is etwas fähig  

das stück das ich gebaut hab sollt man aufjedenfall mal einfahren

hmm den hofern könnt mans vielleicht sagen?


----------



## maggus12345 (12. Oktober 2004)

tschuldigung wenn ich jetzt blöd frage, aber seid ihr dabei,
ab ochsenkopf nen bikepark aufzubauen? is ja irre!!!

viel glück bei eurem behördlichem treffen. *daumendrück*

greets

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (12. Oktober 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> es is übrigens auch mal so durchgeklungen das für lettenbrüder der liftbetrieb nächstes WE gratis is!!
> 
> 
> ps. für oberlettenbrüder is der lift sowieso gratis - logisch.



Ohh da sollt ich glatt ne LettenBrüder Wochendmitgliedschaft beantragen.. ich lass auch keine Pfütze ungeschoren davonkommen 

Wo ist das nochmal genau? Sind ja zwei Lifte dort, oder?

@Jörg: Was zur Hölle ist ein Weiler ??   
Und bist du mal wieder in der Kiesgrube bei Kemnath anzutreffen?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh da sollt ich glatt ne LettenBrüder Wochendmitgliedschaft beantragen.. ich lass auch keine Pfütze ungeschoren davonkommen
> 
> Wo ist das nochmal genau? Sind ja zwei Lifte dort, oder?
> 
> ...



Ein"e" Weiler. Ist kein Hund   sondern eine Drehmaschine. Der Mensch will aber auf einmal 400 E`s mehr als das Endgebot bei Ebay war.  

Können schon mal was da in Kemnath ausmachen. Evtl. Donnerstag?
Waldershof ist jetzt auch richtig gut  

@Körni: Bin die Betonrampe auch ein paar mal gefahren  
Aber sonst nur die kleine Line. War gestern extrem seiten -und gegenwindig.  
Und der Sprung von NS links runter geht auch voll gut.

G.


----------



## littledevil (13. Oktober 2004)

Ohh ..kay! Dachte zuerst wirklich an einen Hund   .. willst wohl deine Bikeparts jetzt selbst herstellen? 
Donnerstag ist okay.. wann hastn Zeit? Nachmittag bis abend? Mir eigtl alles recht.. kannst ja anrufen   
Waldershof könnten wir ja auch mal fahren.. hm ja.

wegen ebay: sag dem einfach mal nen schönen Gruß von deinem Onkel der zufälligerweise Rechtsanwalt ist.. oder wahlweise in der Fremdenlegion


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Körni: Bin die Betonrampe auch ein paar mal gefahren
> Aber sonst nur die kleine Line. War gestern extrem seiten -und gegenwindig.
> Und der Sprung von NS links runter geht auch voll gut.
> 
> G.


die betonrampe funzt? also das ding das wir verrückt haben mein ich?

hmm war die drehbank wohl zu billig


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2004)

was mir grad noch eingefallen ist ... irgendwer (hehe wer wird das wohl sein) sollt die lifttrasse noch ein wenig freiräumen (ohne erdbewegung) ... damit mer da runter kann ... denk da vorallem an die wassergrabenwaldeinfahrt vorm 2. weg

 aufm wanderweg sollt mer am WE net unbedingt fahren ... käme sicher net so gut


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2004)

Komm grade vom Koffl. Pohh, da oben ist es ja 15 Grad kälter wie in Neusorg.
Bin mal OSh, FPSh und natürlich deinen Weg   gefahren.
Hät fast die Einfahrt verpaßt, weil man mit Überspeed bei der Forstsrtraßenquerung relativ lang in der Luft ist  
Da ist ja ne Vertriderstelle   drinn. Da muß man ja schaun das es einen net überschlägt  
Die Baumüberfahrt nach dem Stein hab ich mit zugefrorener Gobel irgendwie net gerafft  
Aber gell, wenn man alleine bastelt kann man einfach manches nicht aus dem Weg räumen  


@Littel Devil: OK, morgen 14.OO Uhr beim Sand  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2004)

PS: Der OSh ist zur Zeit mit Ver"Laub" relativ anspruchsvoll im unteren Bereich  

G.


----------



## littledevil (14. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Littel Devil: OK, morgen 14.OO Uhr beim Sand
> 
> G.


ok.. bis dann


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ok.. bis dann



Supa  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Baumüberfahrt nach dem Stein hab ich mit zugefrorener Gobel irgendwie net gerafft
> Aber gell, wenn man alleine bastelt kann man einfach manches nicht aus dem Weg räumen


den baum hätt ich ausm weg geräumt wenn ich gewollt hätt ... das muss etwas aufgefüllt werden dann gehts auch ...

ich hoff du bist net nur gefahren sondern hast auch ein wenig was weggeräumt ..


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoff du bist net nur gefahren sondern hast auch ein wenig was weggeräumt ..



Einen Ast im FPSh und einen Kaffee mit Kuchen  

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (14. Oktober 2004)

wann ist denn der Testbetrieb Samstag und Sonntag??
und das Treffen Montag, is das in Bigri oder im Landratsamt Bt und dann auch wieder wann?????


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2004)

@Bigri: Weiß auch net.

@LittelDevil: Hab deine CD schon gebrutzelt. Hier mal ein Bild unten vom Bergabfahren  
Und wenn´s Wetter schön ist morgen in Waldershof.

@Emän: Fahr mal deine Runde morgen eher und komm nach Wh....zum Dörrten  
Können wir ja mal zu Wasserhäuselstepdown fahren....steht noch ein Spezi am Oko oben zu verdienen aus und des trifft sich ja gut am WE.
Also ich werd morgen so ab 15nullnull in Wh sein.

@Tschikken: wo warste denn heute.
Oder haste wieder net ins Net geschaut (doppelte Vernettung  )

@Rest: Hab heut mal voll am höchsten Drop im Kemgebiet meine ganzen Dainesen benutzt. 
Mit im verkeilten Rad am Boden entlang rutschen.
Bin aber wie in den Videos wieder aufgestanden  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Fahr mal deine Runde morgen eher und komm nach Wh....zum Dörrten
> Können wir ja mal zu Wasserhäuselstepdown fahren....steht noch ein Spezi am Oko oben zu verdienen aus und des trifft sich ja gut am WE.
> Also ich werd morgen so ab 15nullnull in Wh sein.


wetter scheint morgen net zu passen ... wenns passt komm ich ... aber mit ht ... der dhler braucht eigentlich ne generallüberholung


----------



## OLB Wastl (14. Oktober 2004)

@all die am samstag net am oko fahrn der carre kommt wahrscheinlich und wir gehn a weng bei der firma fahren, nehm auch ne anlage mit für musik und so, fahrt ihr erstmal die strecke aus!

  Also wer net vorbeischaut is selber schuld!

 Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (14. Oktober 2004)

wer kommt jetzt wann zum Oko???

und bei welcher firma fahren wastl und carre? wenn ihr mir ne wegbeschreibung gebt und ne zeit nennt, kann ich evtl. auch mal vorbeischauen, der arzt hat mir ja fahrradfahren verordnet


----------



## OLB Andi (14. Oktober 2004)

ob etz ochsenkopf überhaupt was wird weis ich noch net. die haben mir nämlich am dienstag an meinen finger rumgeschnitten -so teileise ohne narkose und so.  deshalb bin ich net 100%ig einsatzfähig. d.h. die lifthalter sind auch noch net fertig. sollte ich bock haben mach ich des evtl am fr. nachmittag. aber ich weis net ob ich bock hab. ansonsten gibts die halter halt am montag. aber wetter is wohl eh net so subber. 

@ bigribiker
zeitplan giebts überhaupt keinen, weder für samstag noch für sonntag. aber wenn ich die halter fertig haben sollte müssten die erst mal rangeschraubt werden. das könnte normalerweise nur nach oder vor liftbetrieb stattfinden. allein dauert des wohl eh länger. 


sers, andi


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (14. Oktober 2004)

kostet dann  der Lift was wenn man erst die Strecke ausfahren muss???

wenns nichts kostet komm ich auch


----------



## Bigribiker (15. Oktober 2004)

@andi
wenn du die halter hast, kannst ja per sms bescheid sagen, dann kann ich dir behilflich sein beim ranschrauben! handynummer müsstest ja noch haben...

@wastl 
wo ist die firma?


----------



## OLB Wastl (15. Oktober 2004)

Die firma is in waldershof! Nähe Aldi nicht verfehlbar ne zeit kann ich net sagen schreib mir einfach mal ne mail mit deienr nr oder hab ich die? hmm naja schreib trotzdem ne amil! Regenwahrscheinlichkeit is bei 40% für sa könnt was werden mal sehen!

 mFG wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wetter scheint morgen net zu passen ... wenns passt komm ich ... aber mit ht ... der dhler braucht eigentlich ne generallüberholung



wETTER IST IN wH NET TOLL: hAB GRADE MIT DEM wASTL GEFONT:
mIST BIN GERADE AUF IRGENDEINE TASTENKOMBI GEKOMMEN UND JETZT IST ALLES WAS MAN KLEIN SCHREIBT GRO? UND UMGEKEHRT:
oHH; UND EIN ß IST EIN fRAGEZEICHEN  
nA JA; AUF JEDENFALL REGNETS IN wH  

g:  

ps: mAN HAT DOCH != (10) fINGER DAMIT EINER MAL KAPUTT SEIN KANN


----------



## littledevil (15. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> wETTER IST IN wH NET TOLL: hAB GRADE MIT DEM wASTL GEFONT:
> mIST BIN GERADE AUF IRGENDEINE TASTENKOMBI GEKOMMEN UND JETZT IST ALLES WAS MAN KLEIN SCHREIBT GRO? UND UMGEKEHRT:
> oHH; UND EIN ß IST EIN fRAGEZEICHEN
> nA JA; AUF JEDENFALL REGNETS IN wH
> ...


@Jörg: Ja wird wohl nix heut mit Whof.. na vielleicht morgen...
Das Bild .. looks steil


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> ob etz ochsenkopf überhaupt was wird weis ich noch net. die haben mir nämlich am dienstag an meinen finger rumgeschnitten -so teileise ohne narkose und so. deshalb bin ich net 100%ig einsatzfähig. d.h. die lifthalter sind auch noch net fertig. sollte ich bock haben mach ich des evtl am fr. nachmittag. aber ich weis net ob ich bock hab. ansonsten gibts die halter halt am montag. aber wetter is wohl eh net so subber.


ich bau die halter dran ... freiwillig ... sogar um 5 uhr früh  ... ich komm sogar noch arzberg um die dinger fertig zu machen ... ich zahl auch geld dafür um kommen zu dürfen  ... 

mann ich will liftfahren   montag kann ich nimmer liftfahren

schlechtes wetter gibts net   auch net in whof @jörg

PS: auf der seite is was neues ... auch bei den trails hab ich ein wenig gefeilt ..


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich bau die halter dran ... freiwillig ... sogar um 5 uhr früh  ... ich komm sogar noch arzberg um die dinger fertig zu machen ... ich zahl auch geld dafür um kommen zu dürfen  ...
> 
> mann ich will liftfahren   montag kann ich nimmer liftfahren
> 
> ...



Immer die Ruhe  
Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend, das Kind noch nicht in den Brunnen gefallen und diverse andere Sprichwörter  
Hab gerade mim Andy gefont.

Und wenn mann in einen Dirthügel reinfährt statt aben drüber, dann ist schlechtes wetter  

So und jetzt schau ich mal was es neues auf der Seite gibt.
Hab übrigens noch ein paar Bilder von Wh gemacht. Kann dir jetzt komolett was zusammenstellen für die Seite.

@Litteldevil: Ja schau mer mal.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2004)

hmm bist zur üblichen zeit in whof? ich werd wohl ne runde über die koesseine fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2004)

Wenn wir die Lh´s rechtzeitig am Oko haben. 
Aber normalerweise schon.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2004)

hmm ??


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (15. Oktober 2004)

servus,

kostet jetzt die Liftfahrt was und sind wir überhaupt erwünscht.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2004)

erwünscht seit ihr ... die am lift sind sicher erstaunt wenn nen nicht lb da ist 

kosten wirds wohl was denk ich ... keine ahnung


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (15. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> erwünscht seit ihr ... die am lift sind sicher erstaunt wenn nen nicht lb da ist
> 
> kosten wirds wohl was denk ich ... keine ahnung




mhhh...ok Bock hätten wir aufjedenfall, jetzt ist halt blos die Frage obs lohnt...
umsonst Liftfahren wäre schon nen Grund zu kommen.
Die am Feuerberg haben uns bei ihrem opening auch zum halben Preis fahren lassen und die hatten ja schon Strecken.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2004)

ich denk mal heut abend wissen wir mehr ...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (15. Oktober 2004)

ok, dann schau mer mal obs klappt


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2004)

also halter sind dran ... jörg andi und ich haben grad 13 stück fürn testbetrieb drangebaut ... nächstes jahr kommen dann 42 ran (jede zweite gondel)

soll jetzt wirklich nur nen testbetrieb sein ... sind wohl am samstag so ab 1200 dort ... besser net früher kommen sonst erschreckt ihr den betreiber  

richtigen weg gibts im moment eigentlich nur den wanderweg ... also vorsichtig fahren oder zuhaus bleiben 

feuerberg ... ich war beim kostenlostag dort ... nen paar wochen nachm opening


----------



## OLB Andi (15. Oktober 2004)

@ Shaun Palmer Jr

also...des mit den nix kosten weis ich selber net. der liftboss hat zu mir gesagt, das wir da scho a paarmal fahren können. hat für mich so geklungen als würd des umsonst heißen. ich kann des aber net versprechen.  und wie eman schon sagt - des is keine offizielle eröffnung oder sowas. testbetrieb. aber prinzipiell wärs glaub ich schon net ganz schlecht wenn noch ein paar kommen würden. strecken gibts genug - nur man muß halt mit fußgängern rechnen. und wir können uns alles leisten, blos net irgendwelche klagen von irgendwelchen wanderern - sonst is des alles schon tot bevor´überhaupt geboren wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2004)

Wennst´e dich uns anschließt, dann wirst´e keine Probleme mit Strecken haben   Aller Schwierigkeit  

Noch ein Tip wenn du kommst. Warm anziehen bzw. winddicht. Am Start ist es 10 Grad kälter wie unten 

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (15. Oktober 2004)

sersn, meld mich auch mal wieder, nach zwei wochen ohne internet! wie viele schon wissen bin ich etz nach regensburg gezogen, dort gibts viele schöne sachen zum fahren! ein besuch lohnt sich! hab auch schon zu ein paar lokals kontakt, die mir spots zeigen! ja, morgen waldershof, gug ma mal! schaut ja nicht so rosig aus!   na, egal! man sieht sich! da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2004)

Sind zurrück. Die Halter sind Genial. Funkioniert total unkompliziert  

@Bigri: Morgen 13 Uhr, weißt ja besser als wir nach Mittagspause  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Oktober 2004)

dann steht der nächsten saison ja nur noch der tüv im weg und evt das forstamt....
bin grad aus andalusien (das bei thürungen  ) zurück gekommen und mächtig im eimer - nein ich war nicht mim rad dort.
bin etwas entzetzt über das wetter hier. morgen hab ich volles programm, so mit winterreifen bei meiner frau ihrem auto, holz fürn winter und so sachen. werd leider die halter dann nicht ausprobieren können *heul*

aber wenn mal wiedr was in dr richtung geht werd ich versuchen dabei zu sein....
hier is übrigens auch kalt, in schöneck...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2004)

der tüv is nimmer im weg ... das is bereits durch


----------



## rider peter (17. Oktober 2004)

hi  danke für des angebot  e man   ,   geht heut aber net .  vieleicht ein ander mal . cu peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2004)

Wo wart ihr denn alle am Tag 2 der neuen Zeitrechnung  
2 Tage kostenlos liftfahren und richtig LEGAL durch den Wald streckuieren  
Oder seit ihr alle aus Zuckerguß  
Könnte es ja verstehen wenn ne heiße Schnecke daheim bei euch wartet an die ihr euch bei dem Wetter rankuscheln könnt.  
Aber ihr seit doch eh alle auch Singl´s  
Na ja die Harten waren ja unterwegs und es war richtig genial  

Hier mal spährliche Fotos vom Tag heut.

@ Piter: Und ich hoff irgendwann bzw. ein andermal geht wieder was  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2004)

Mmmmh, ich überlege die ganze Zeit wie man des Wort liftfahren nach der neuen Rr schreibt.  

Lift fahren
Liftfahren
oder liftfahren

   

Eine Zahlenreform würd ich ja verstehen. Aber diese Rr kann nur aus kranken Köpfen kommen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2004)

ja schon schad das sich das ganze im Kern auf uns 3 harten konzentriert ... aber immerhin ... und netmal die sind ganz hart oder warum stand ich heut um 9:00 allein trailbaurucksach am berg  aber für den sprung hat sich das aufstehen gelohnt  

die strecke darf sich jetzt stellenweise schon downhill nennen ... nen dauernder kuhhandel is das beim streckenbauen ... aber irgendwie fahren wir dann doch immer da wo ich gemeint hab  

ob das BCR heut ganz legal war wird sich zeigen

die fotos sind halt vernebelt aus gutem grund 

@peter ... no prob ... kanns ja verstehen das das wetter net gut genug war


----------



## Meiki (17. Oktober 2004)

ma ich wär gern gekommen,aber nach dem 24H Rennen wärs von mir schon n bissl unverschämt gewesen mei Eltern zu fragen ob sie mich ins Fichtelgebirge kutschieren   
Aber dafür hats mich heut bei uns gaaanz lustig auf die Schnauze gelegt:mich hats aufgrund der Feuchtigkeit irgendwie gerade auf einen Baum zu gesteuert und und dann musst ich zur Seite abspringen und hab ne Flugrolle rückwärts den Berg runter gemacht   

cu

Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2004)

hehe dir sei es verziehen (war eher als teaminterne kritik zu verstehen  und ne ht strecke is das im moment eh net ... stellenweise fährst im gras und bekommst unsichtbare schläge von unten


----------



## littledevil (18. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bin schon aus Zuckerguss     irgend 'ne Ausrede braucht man ja   
@Jörg: Wenn der Himmel wieder mal weniger weint könnten wir nach W..hof fahren.. gefällt mir ganz gut dort. Evtl klappts ja die Woche noch


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2004)

Hab die Woche ungünstig Arbeit 
Warst du wohl mal dorten?
Und Samstag war am Oko fast perfektes Wetter. Nix Regen und so. Nur ein wenig Nebel oben.

@Emän: Die unsichtbaren Schläge kamen von allen Seiten.  
Und wir müssen unbedingt den schnellen Sprung zwischen den beiden anderen bauen. Falls wir nach Mittwoch noch dürfen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2004)

ja ... schaun mer mal was nach mittwoch is  ansonsten steh ich freitag 13:00 mit trailbaurucksack am Berg  den speedsprung mit bautechniken von vor 100 jahren zu bauen wird aber ne aufgabe 

hmm was mir noch einfällt ... ihr habt am sonntag nen recht billiges essen gehabt    ... hmm wenn ihr das freiwillig zahlt wär ich net bös  

@all

falls am mittwoch net die welt zusammenbricht. könnten wir uns taktisch klug für ca 35 euro (ab dem zweiten jahr 24) 3 ochsenkopfspezifische .de Domains für nen Jahr sichern und hätten dazu noch 200 Mbyte Webspace für pics und sonstigen schmarrn (die lbsite hat im moment ca 75 Mbyte von 111 möglichen ...).
ich denk das könnte sogar der harte kern allein schultern. 
die LB-page kost 36 Euronen (da mehr funktionen) im Jahr nur das keiner meint die kost nichts


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann ja was basteln so das wir große Steine zu zweit über einen längeren Wegabschnitt verschieben können. So Pyramidenmäßig  (100 Jahre war gestern, heute sind vor der Zeitrechnung)
Vielleicht könnten wir noch einen Ochsen mitnehmen  

Und keine Panik. Ich hab mir meine Schulden von dir und dem Andy schon auf einem Zettel notiert das ich es nicht vergesse..........mmmh.......aber wo hab ich den Zettel hingelegt  

Wegen den Domains. Ja mach halt mal  

G.


----------



## littledevil (19. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Woche ungünstig Arbeit
> Warst du wohl mal dorten?
> Und Samstag war am Oko fast perfektes Wetter. Nix Regen und so. Nur ein wenig Nebel oben.
> 
> ...


Ja ich war Samstag dort.. so hab ich mal den Wastl, Carre und natürlich Chikken getroffen.
Wetter war ganz okay für W.hof.. Boden nass, aber gut zu fahren    gute Arbeit!!

@Eman: Trailbaurucksack.. mit Motorsägenhalter?? Das blödeste mit Rucksack ist eigtl die Schaufel.. So Kinder-Sandkasten Dinger bewegen halt nicht besonders viel Erde    aber irgendwann sieht man trotzdem Fortschritte    Oder hast du nen guten Klappspaten? Evtl hab ich Freitag auch Zeit.. mal guggn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (19. Oktober 2004)

@ eman:
ja... ichhab bei heimfahren wieder drangedacht. an deine kohle mein ich. kriegste schon noch wieder. 

aber wegen der anderen sache... wir sollten halt dochmal ne gemeinsame kasse (wenn wir uns schon kein konto leisten können) machen. da sollte dann jeder LB nen gewissen betrag mit reinzahlen. (OLB zahlen natürlich weniger - logisch - sind ja auch was besseres ) daraus könnte man aber dann so sachen wie homepage oder/und auch t-shirts, aufkleber und so zeugs mal vorfinanzieren. allerdings sollte des auch klar nachweisbar sein wohin welche kohle geflossen is. damit des net zu irgendwelchen geldstreitereien kommen tut. überlegts euch des mal. 

wenn ich was neues hören sollte wegen mitwoch werd´s ihr als erstes erfahren.

sersen andi


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @Eman: Trailbaurucksack.. mit Motorsägenhalter?? Das blödeste mit Rucksack ist eigtl die Schaufel.. So Kinder-Sandkasten Dinger bewegen halt nicht besonders viel Erde  aber irgendwann sieht man trotzdem Fortschritte  Oder hast du nen guten Klappspaten? Evtl hab ich Freitag auch Zeit.. mal guggn


klar hab ich nen guten klappspaten ... damit geht alles 
hehe du kennst meinen rucksack net ... da passt die motorsäge ganz rein ... frag den jörg ... der hats am elchshore gesehen  

@andi ... klar irgendwann müss mer sowas wohl machen ... mal schauen wer dann danach noch mitglied ist  

das ich das geld noch bekomm is mir schon klar ... ansonsten bringts mich auch net um  

@jörg  ... klar wenn die damals die pyramiden bauen haben können dann werden wir wohl so nen paar lächerliche felsen bewegen können  

@all ... bei den domains dacht ich an 
www.fichtlride.de
www.bikepark-ochsenkopf.de
www.bullheadmountain.de
andere vorschläge willkommen

... wir müssen schon am ziel sein bevor die überhaupt wissen wo sie hinwollen ... die domains haben die dann schonmal nimmer


----------



## Meiki (19. Oktober 2004)

für nen Bikepark der dem Liftbetreiber Geld bringen soll wäre www.bikepark-ochsenkopf.de wohl am besten,weils sich jeder einprägen kann und ma es auch sofort in ner Suche finden würde  im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden
Aber ich will mich da ja ned einmischen  

ride on

Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2004)

hehe wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil ... es steht nicht 1 von 3 sondern 3 von 3 zur auswahl 

ich meint nur ob jemand noch was besseres weis


----------



## OLB Wastl (19. Oktober 2004)

@all

Kasse is  kein prob machma scho was

Was si denn am we geht street bzw dirt mässig was weil meine nabe fürs bcr is zwar da aber noch keine speichen! hmm son sch..... 

Jörg meld dich mal zwecks we

 Wastl


----------



## Meiki (19. Oktober 2004)

@E-Man:woll mer mal nen Linktausch auf unseren Seiten machen?wenn ja unsere iss www.radical-riders.de.vu 

EDIT:hab grad gesehen,dass ich euch eh scho längst auf unsere Linkseite gesetzt hab


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Oktober 2004)

Servus...!!!

Bin zz daheim, mein operiertes Knie macht des irgentwie net mit   .Muss am 28. ins Budeswehrkrankenhaus nach Ulm...

Was geht da etz genau am Oko? Echt n Bikepark nächstes Jahr   
Kann ma des We auch mim Lift hochfahn?

c ya


----------



## TimvonHof (20. Oktober 2004)

hi leute,
soweit ich das überblicken kann hab ich am samstag etwas zeit und könnte mal mit an den oko...
habt ihr schon was geplant für den tag? ach ja, heute is doch mittwoch, ist die welt unter gegangen oder sind wir glücklich?

so ne art treffpunkt wär nicht schlecht wenn ihr mich mitnehmen wollt,  so als nlb (nicht lettenbruder)


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2004)

Es ist erst Mittwoch Vormittag. Also noch alles in feuchten Tüchern.
Mal abwarten bis die abtrocknen  

G.  

PS: Siehe auch immer aktuelle NEWS unter Lettenbrueder.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Oktober 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg meld dich mal zwecks we


wenn am ochsenkopf net alles zusammenbricht bekommt er net frei  

@all ... jetzt wartet doch mal bis morgen ab was so passiert

der wetterbericht sagt am we einigermasen humanes wetter an


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wenn am ochsenkopf net alles zusammenbricht bekommt er net frei
> 
> @all ... jetzt wartet doch mal bis morgen ab was so passiert
> 
> der wetterbericht sagt am we einigermasen humanes wetter an



Ich weiß es ich weiß es ich weiß es, du bekommst am We einen neuen Rahmen   
Hab nämlich von deinem Dealer heut den Reduziersteusatz für dich bekommen.
Rein rechnerisch würde ich 6.5 Rahmen dafür bekommen bzw. kommst du mit 15.47 % aus im Gegensatz zu mir    

Bin heut ein wenig Home* gefahren um meine neu angebauten Komponenten zu testen.
Bin nämlich jetzt wieder stolzer Besitzer richtiger 152mm Federweg mit richtigem Ansprechverhalten 

Du hast doch mal dir eine Schaltbox nachgekauft. Hatte heute wohl irgendwo Steinkontakt   Wo hast du die denn bestellt. Und du wolltest mir doch mal ein Inetadr. geben wo es überlange Kettenblattschrauben gibt.

Was mache´mer denn jetzt am Fr 

G.  

*Daheim ziellos in der Gegend rumfahren


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2004)

hab meine schaltbox noch net zerstört und weis deshalb auch keine bezugsquelle auf die schnelle ... für fast jedes andere Teil wüsst ich eine  www.bike-components.de ... der shop soll ganz ok sein

deine schaltbox kannst doch in whof bestellen ... die rohloff teile kosten eh überall das gleiche und wennst denen das messer auf die brust setzt sollts auch schnell gehen ... rohloff selbst is sehr schnell

kettenblattschrauben weis ich im moment nicht

deine insiderinfos stimmen  

ochsenkopf ... weis net ... gibts nen baustopp? wenn net bin ich morgen um 1300 in fleckl


----------



## OLB Andi (21. Oktober 2004)

also bis etz hat mich noch niemand abgeholt. von den männlein in den grünen uniformen mein ich. soll heißen die sind am mi.alle tod umgefallen oder sie habens net son tragisch gesehen. nix genaues weis ich aber auch noch net. bei mir hat sich keiner gemeldet.
lt. wetterbericht solls am we ja sommer werden. so mit warm und sonne und so zeug. d.h. wir werden also scho wieder am ochsenkopf rummachen. und wen wir blos fahren. sa. vormittag is bei mir wie meistens net so subber. sonst gings aber schon. 

@jörg und alle die sonst evtl mit am freitag abend auf die kösser wollen:
gehst am freitag abend mit auf die kösser??? warn ja schon fast drei müriarden jahre nimmer droben. seits ihr am fr. im laden?? kömmer auch nochmal drüber reden.

hm... und mein i-net spinn auch scho wieder ****** kann z.zt. blos in der fa.lesen... und am sonntag gibbts nen maggie auf ebay´... momentan noch für 500e´s. wenn ich den kriegen sollt kömmer auch deine drehbank mitnehmen. ich muß auf 20 km hinter kiel.

sers andi

p.s. ich hab mal den aufkleber vertreter bestellt. werd mal drei aufkleber anbieten lassen. nen schmalen "lettenbrüder" den "fichtelmountain" und den schwarz grünen "Bullheadmountain" . bei je 250 stk werden die kosten bei ca 1euro pro stück liegen.


----------



## Meiki (21. Oktober 2004)

@Jörg:hier in Bamberg gibts nen Schraubengroßhändler der hat bestimmt solche Schrauben(oder meinst du etwa die Hülsen  ),bei dem kauf ich immer,der schickt auch bzw. ich kann dir welche holen und schicken.
Solche Schrauben sollte es aber in jedem Schraubenfachgeschäft auch geben.

ride on

Meiki


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2004)

Man des Wetter heut ist sowas von genial  
Komm gerade vom Oko.
Hab mich aber nur im unteren Teil rumgetrieben und nichts weiter gemacht.
Unsere beiden Grabenausfahrten   sind auf jedenfall noch da.  
Das ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen  
Aber die Wärme hat sowas von des Wasser aus der Luft gepreßt, daß des jetzt überall am Boden rumliegt.
Hab gleich mal den Vorteil von der Flecklseite gesehen, ist halt Südhang 
Habe dann Sprung mal wie wir schon beredet haben mit einer 2m früheren Einfahrt ausprobiert. Mmmh...ist irgenwie schneller, aber auch mit höherem Anfahrtsgefahrenpotenzial.  
Soll heißen man muß mehr können um es auszunutzen, da die Anfahrtskurve direkt vorm Sprung nur wenig geräder ist.
Naja, mußte halt mal morgen ausprobieren.
Ja....mmmh....morgen.....13:00 ist schon mal gut. Aber vom Bau des großen Sprungs müssen wir für morgen Abstand nehmen  
Da liegen weit und breit keine großen Steine oder anderes Baumaterial rum  
Und außerdem ist des Wetter für nur bauen einfach zu schade.
Wir könnten morgen den oberen Schlüsselstellenberreich für das We herrichten.
Und mal beim Liftcheff nachfragen was jetzt so los ist  
Jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr noch mehr zu schreiben, darum hör ich auf.

G.  

P.S.:Ahh, doch noch was. Kösser morgen wär schoh gut. Und wegen Wh...mmmh...kommt darauf an wie des morgen am Oko so abläuft.
Der Emän wird schon sein Telefonzelle dabei haben  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (21. Oktober 2004)

Serwus,
kann ich da am we auch mal kommen+kucken/bauen/fahn...


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Oktober 2004)

hab mich dazu durgerungen (lassen) am WE nach b´mais zu jetten. derzeit simmer so ca 7 leute. 
sorry for the bullhead aber ich wollt einfach nochmal was mit nem lift machen in dem jahr   
werd mir dann halt zu ersten mal die dortige dh angucken.
dann bis dann,
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2004)

@jörg ... morgen hab ich nur bauen angepeilt da ich kein bike dabei haben werde ... komm direkt von Amberg hin
ich denk eher an den wassergrabensprung und ganz unterer bereich freiräumen (wenn nichts weiter gemacht ... nichts weiter gemacht heisst wenn er schon frei is .. umsobesser *g*) 
die schlüsselstelle fahrbar zu machen dauert eh net lang

hast so ne grashacke ... ich hoff du weisst was ich mein ... motorsense wär auch net schlecht  
wir wollen doch samstag sonntag schön dort fahren können ... für ganz oben könnt mer ne kleine holzrampe bauen ... muss gar net gross sein  

@supah gee ... klar kannst und sollst sogar kommen

@timvonhof ... net schön das die hofer ihren nähest möglichen bikepark ignorieren  
unsere behelfsstrecke is so schlecht net

@andi ... für die aufkleber brauchen wir erst nen design ... so schnell und einfach wie du denkst geht das net  wir müssen mal offiziell drüber reden ... grösse/aussehen dann lass ich mal mein grafikprog warmlaufen

kösser ... wenn meine lampe funzen würd würd ich nachtfahrt sagen ... aber ich glaub die funzt net


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @supah gee ... klar kannst und sollst sogar kommen



Sehr gut...bin schon gespannt was ihr da fabriziert habt  
Früh hab ich noch weng was zu erledigen, dann essen, dann komm ich..
Soll ich irgentwas an Werkzeug mitbringen? 

Komm dann auch ohne Bike, is eh noch "kaputt", ich ja eigentlich auch


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2004)

samstag sonntag bauen wir wohl net denk ich ...
wennst freitag meinst is werkzeug net schlecht ...

@all
was mir grad noch einfällt ... wenns wirklich trocken bleibt geht der m weg ... ochsenshore und fichtlplattenshore ... wenns so hinhaut nen geiles WE


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2004)

Gut, werd mal eine Schaufel und einen Rechen und einen Eimer und einen... ........mitbringen.

Mal schauen vielleicht bastel ich doch noch meinen Steinverrückuntersatz.

Zu den anderen Wegen. Nicht regnen heißt zur Zeit nicht gerade Trockenheit  Aber mal schauen, geht doch naß auch 

Bin um 13:00 am Parkplatz.

@TvH: Viel Spaß und mach dein Rad net kaputt  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (22. Oktober 2004)

sersen...
was glaubs wer mich grad angerufen hat?? der liftboss>!!! und? wollts etz wissen was er gesagt hat?


also...


der hat gesagt...


ja...


die haben am mittwoch unsere baumaßnahmen angeschaut und für gut befunden. waren recht beeindruckt von der streckenführung. haben von anspruchsvoll und so geredet. aber ansonsten is des schon voll ok. auch mit den quer durchen wald. der vom forst weis auch bescheid. außerdem hab ich erfahren, das es auf jedenfall 2 strecken geben soll. aber d.h. es soll noch eine einfachere geben. offiziell ist im frühjahr 2005 baubegin. bauen/planen wird des der, der auch die mountainbikewegnetzschilder geplant hat. aber professionelle hilfe leistet dabei dann noch ein ehemaliger  "worldcupfahrer" wer auch immer des sein mag. namen erfahr ich aber schon noch. und logisch... wir sind beim streckenbau auch dabei!!!

so... aber das ganze sollte bis nächstes jahr noch ein bisserl unterm teppich gehalten werden. offiziell wird der bayreuther landrat verkünden das es einen mtb-park ochsenkopf geben wird. net wir.  auch mit den großen erdbewegungen sollen wir uns noch aweng zurückhalten. aber wir können jetz ganz offiziell liftfahren. es sollen auch noch mal 7 halter heute oder morgen rangeschraubt werden.  

@ all

würd sagen, das wir am sa. und oder so. mal da rumfahren. wer kommen will kann des tun. kostenlos wirds wohl net sein. aber ich könnt mir vorstellen das es mit einer pauschale abgehen wird. hab ich heut net drüber geredet. wenn wir mehr wissen wollen müssen wir morgen halt mal mit den schreyer reden. ich will zumindest wissen wer der profifahrer is. 

@ jörg/ eman

ich werd so gegen 18.00 mal bei mc sein. wenn net rufts mich halt an. (telefonzelle) würd aber sagen so um 20.00 schurbach oder so. 

sers olb andi - liftfahrer.


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @timvonhof ... net schön das die hofer ihren nähest möglichen bikepark ignorieren
> unsere behelfsstrecke is so schlecht net



sorry, hab den jungs nicht sagen können ob da liftbetrieb ist und in wie weit da nach dem besagten mittwoch evt leute in grün am hang rumhängen.
dann wurde "abgestimmt" entschieden dass b´mais für dieses WE die bessere variante sei.
ignorieren tun wir den nächstmöglichen park auf ger keinen fall, war den jungs nur irgenwie zu unsicher, von wegen evt den berg hochkurbeln müssen und so.
zusammen mit den neuen informationen (dir war ja nicht haben sollen   ) wird sich aber sicher was machen lassen. 
seid bitte nicht böse, dasses halt diesen samstag noch nicht ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2004)

@TvH: Net so ernst nehmen. Normalerweise wäre ja Geißkopftag  So haben wir wenigstens mehr Lifthalter  

@OLB Andy: Dein Telefon macht net auf. Also 20:00 Uhr falls wir uns nimmer erreichen, aber 19.30 wäre mir schon lieber.
Zum Thema weitere Lifthalter.........mmmh.........ja die haben der OLB Emän und LB Ich gerade dranngeschraubt.
Und der L-Boß hat schon gesagt das er dich angerufen hat. Aber nachdem wir nach dir mit ihm gesprochen haben wissen wir schon wieder ein ganz wenig mehr  

Aber dazu dann mehr auf der Kösser.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2004)

Also 19:45 am Kösserparkplatz und es wird heut auch bestimmt net späht  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2004)

mein neues baby  hmm sieht geil aus


----------



## Meiki (23. Oktober 2004)

schickes Teil,hast noch n 04er erwischt oder hast schon 05er bekommen.Wie wirst es denn aufbauen?

Ich wed mir wahrscheinlich auch eins kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2004)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> schickes Teil,hast noch n 04er erwischt oder hast schon 05er bekommen.Wie wirst es denn aufbauen?
> 
> Ich wed mir wahrscheinlich auch eins kaufen



Rohloff, Z150(knarzent), Gustav M. (Insiderinformation)
Schaut empfehlenswert aus  

@Die Wichtigen: Also mein Auto ist proppen voll. (was ist eigentlich proppen?)
Schaufel, Hammer, vier Verstrebungsbretter 1.20m/1.40M und vor allem kiloweise Nägel aller Größen und Farben und ein paar Bleche. Man weiß ja nie.
Hab aber keine Axt rein.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2004)

@meiki ... denk es is nen 04 er hab aber keine ahnung und is mir auch wurscht ...
die ersten fahreindrücke waren sehr vielversprechend und beeindruckend

@jörg ... hab die bretterauflage auch im auto ... 50 cm breit für ca 3,5 m strecke
also dann bis morgen um 9 (wir sind schon ein wenig verrückt) beim baueinsatz


----------



## TimvonHof (24. Oktober 2004)

so,
bin wieder da und mein bike is noch heile (nur das die reduzier-hülsen-dämpfer-aufnahme-stücke ausgeschlagen sind, aber des is halt verschleiß).
war ja das erste mal in bm und muss sagen, recht viele steine liegen da rum   und meine 115/130 mm federweg waren oft am ende. total krasse leitern mit wippschauke-effekt und einmal auch mit "losbrechmoment"   
hab auf alle fälle gemerkt, dass ich dringend etwas droppen lernen muss.
werde da nächstes jahr auf alle fälle wieder hin gehen.

achja - der park ist nächstes wochenende noch auf, aber die gaststätte oben hat heute den letzten tag. sollte vielleicht erwähnt werden für die, die nächste woche noch mal dort hin wollen....


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2004)

hier das spielzeug aufgebaut bei geilstem wetter aufm ochsenkopf ... bin voll angetan von dem ding


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2004)

.... sind wir mit den Baumassnahmen zu unserem Singletrail-Park beschäftigt. Bikeplaner Dirk Vollmer und Weltcupfahrer Oliver Fuhrmann haben bereits die Strecken trassiert. 

die haben die rhön gebaut ... oh je sag ich da ... aber die könnten schon was drauf haben und uns was aufs aug drücken  

http://www.oliverfuhrmann.de/ ... wie es scheint eher bmxer aber auch dhler ... war in rittershausen sehr gut ... aber wird wohl auch der sein der den bx in der rhön verbrochen hat 

dieser dirk vollmer ists sicher ... hat auch die strecken im frankenwald gebaut http://www.bike-management.de

also meiner meinung nach sind das ziemlich sicher die beiden ... zu 95% ... stuttgart passt auch

www.bikepark-ochsenkopf.de gehört jetzt mir*g*
www.bikepark-fichtelgebirge.de auch .... 
und www.fichtlride.de sowieso


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Oktober 2004)

Na abend!
Das sind doch gute gute Nachrichten!Also ich hoff die beiden Steckenplaner lassen sich ordentlich inspirieren von den LB's  ,sonst wirds womöglich so ne Waldautobahn wie in der Röhn (ok,is ja alles noch ausbaufähig,irgendwann 
mal...  ),-oder der Emän soll sie mit nach Ö mitnehmen zum Nordpark  

@Emän -Sehr geiles gerät!Müsste der erste Ghost mit ner Rohloff sein  

@Tim-sollte das Wetter einigermassen sein,werd ich Sa/So nach Bm fahren,muss meinem LOBO ne "letzte" Ausfahrt geben,ausserdem bin ab Dienstag endlich ohne Gipsarm,nach 5wochen..  ....
Vielleicht siehr man sich  

Ps:holla,schon 2.45 uhr,die nacht is nimmer lang.....  

                                                                   Gruss Rafael


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Oktober 2004)

Moigen,

durfte gestern leider net...    

Habt ihr den Straßensprung gewagt oder seit ihr in den Graben gefallen...  

c ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2004)

klar hab ich ihn gewagt ... geht jetzt geil ... man muss den sprung davor bis fast in die landung springen dann gehts echt gut ... kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen ... erwisch die kurve danach mittlerweile voll gut ... gibt nen vid davon das der jörg hat

der andi hat mir heut früh geschrieben das sich der verunfallte von samstag früh nen halswirbel gebrochen hat !!!


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> klar hab ich ihn gewagt ... geht jetzt geil ... man muss den sprung davor bis fast in die landung springen dann gehts echt gut ... kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen ... erwisch die kurve danach mittlerweile voll gut ... gibt nen vid davon das der jörg hat:


  



			
				OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> der andi hat mir heut früh geschrieben das sich der verunfallte von samstag früh nen halswirbel gebrochen hat !!!


   ach du schaiße, na hoffetlich wird des wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2004)

Wie schlimm ist denn ein Halswirbelbruch  
Ich wüsch ihm auf jedenfall schnelle Genesung.

G.  

PS: Der Olliver Fuhrman war auch an der Winterbergstrcke dabei. Das finde ich schon mal positiv


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2004)

@Emän: Du wirst dir noch ein augeausbildumranden  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (26. Oktober 2004)

also mit nen halswirbelbruch kannst ganzschnell querschnittsgelämt sein. is normalerweise net so super. hat wohl nochmal glück gehabt... am ersten tag  bikepark schon nen schwerverletzten...!
normalerweise hätte der übrigens schon mit´m heli geholt werden sollen... durch den transport mit´m auto hätt des auch noch schiefgehen können

ich weis des übrigens net vom sascha. aber die welt is halt klein... und ich hab überall spione 

@ jörg:

gehst morgen abend mal mit billardspielen? so mit 13nullen und so?


sers andi


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> also mit nen halswirbelbruch kannst ganzschnell querschnittsgelämt sein. is normalerweise net so super. hat wohl nochmal glück gehabt... am ersten tag  bikepark schon nen schwerverletzten...!
> normalerweise hätte der übrigens schon mit´m heli geholt werden sollen... durch den transport mit´m auto hätt des auch noch schiefgehen können
> 
> ich weis des übrigens net vom sascha. aber die welt is halt klein... und ich hab überall spione
> ...



Hab gerade mit dem Sascha geredet und mir genaueres erzählen lassen.

Logisch geh mit Billard spielen.

So und jetzt muß ich mein neues MBR lesen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (26. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt muß ich mein neues MBR lesen.


bin am freitag ganz böse an dem norco a-line hängen geblieben. fühlt sich gut an das teil, ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt   
leider ist meine frau der meinung, wir bräuchten eher eine neue küche als ein drittes bike für mich. das sind argumente denen ich mich dann leider beugen musste   
trotzdem isses ein geiles teil, würd ich gerne mal im park fahren....

aber was solls, ich hab ja ein klasse fully und zwei räder reichen mir. noch ein rad wär auch übertrieben. ausserdem isses nicht tourengeeignet und jetzt im winter kauft man eh kein bike, weil man es dann im salz ausprobiert. ein bike bike pro jahr reicht vollkommen aus. 
trotzdem isses ein geiles teil und die alte küche macht auch gutes essen...  
naja, mal sehen was so die 2006 modelreihe bringt. vielleicht hab ich bis dahin  etwas geld auf der seite. dann schenk ich mir zu weihnachten.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2004)

Das Norco Shore ist nicht ganz so extrem und man kann damit noch auf ebenen Gelände fahren. 
Und außerdem kann man ja ruhig mal ein Jahr auch nur kalte Sachen essen 
Aber was mir supergut gefällt und was superstabil sein soll ist das Session 77 von Treck.
170mm vorne und hinten. Von so einem NS-Typen mit entwickelt und bergauftauglich.
Schaut echt gut aus, so in schwarz mit Rohloffnabe drinn 
Wer braucht da schon eine neue Küche  

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (27. Oktober 2004)

@ jörg:

20.00 uhr magic. 


sersen - andi


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2004)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg:
> 
> 20.00 uhr magic.
> 
> ...



OK`sen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Der Olliver Fuhrman war auch an der Winterbergstrcke dabei. Das finde ich schon mal positiv


hmm das kann man bis aufm northshore nur negativ auslegen  der dh taugt nichts (mein net nur ich  ) ... ich glaub bei dem is echt das prob das er zu sprunglastig baut ... kommt halt von dual/bmx



			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Du wirst dir noch ein augeausbildumranden


muss ich das verstehen?


... wie schauts freitag mit okopf aus ... könnt so ab 11:00 dort sein wennst bock hast  ... wenn net fahr ich denk ich mal wieder kaisertrail


@timvonHof ... hehe das Norco A-line ... meinst net das das ne nummer zu gross für dich ist ... viel federweg is eher schwerer zu fahren als mittelviel federweg


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> @Tim-sollte das Wetter einigermassen sein,werd ich Sa/So nach Bm fahren,muss meinem LOBO ne "letzte" Ausfahrt geben,ausserdem bin ab Dienstag endlich ohne Gipsarm,nach 5wochen..  ....
> Vielleicht siehr man sich


fahr lieber zum okopf ... is net so weit


----------



## littledevil (27. Oktober 2004)

@Jörg: Falls du das noch liest bis morgen.. kannst ja mal die cd mit den Bildern morgen mit nach Bt bringen.. zum baden


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das kann man bis aufm northshore nur negativ auslegen  der dh taugt nichts (mein net nur ich  ) ... ich glaub bei dem is echt das prob das er zu sprunglastig baut ... kommt halt von dual/bmx
> 
> ... wie schauts freitag mit okopf aus ... könnt so ab 11:00 dort sein wennst bock hast  ... wenn net fahr ich denk ich mal wieder kaisertrail



Mist ich kann nicht mal was dagegen sagen, da ich ja da net so wirklich runter bin 
Aber wahrscheinlich haätte es mir doch gefallen  

Freitag geht bei mir jetzt denk ich nimmer so. Aber der Weg ist bei dem Wetter ein einziges Matschloch und der Berreich wo wir zwischen den Tannen durchgefahren sind ist jetzt Sperrzone  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2004)

sperrzone? was hast angestellt ... warum geht freitag nimmer so? 

hast den klappspaten gesehen? ... wie oft warst denn am okopf?

fragen über fragen ...

bin dann wohl am kaisertrail


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Oktober 2004)

@eman
das mit dem a-line ist ja eh noch nicht spruchreif. ich werd die nächste saison auch ganz bestimmt auf meinem jetzigen bike noch machen. bringt ja nix mangelnde technik über mehr federweg ausgleichen zu wollen. und wenn ich sehe dass vor mir einer die strecke aufm ht macht und ich der meinung bin das ich mehr federweg brauch um das ding zu fahren, dann isses eher die fehlende technik.
trotzdem ist das a-line ein schnuckelchen    und ich würds gerne mal im harten gelände fahren. was solls werd demnächst mal das banshee (mit monster) von nem kumpel ausprobieren. so als rosskur   um zu sehen ob mir so ein freeridemonster überhaupt gehorcht. also ausblick für 2006   

hab am freitag 24h dienst - werd dann wohl am samstag nicht am gk sein und am sonntag ist familie angesagt. im übrigen liegen mir diese letzte-wochenend-jetzt müssen-alle-noch-mal-schnell-den-hang-runter-aktionen nicht wirklich, da passiert immer so viel. nehmt euch was zu essen mit - die kneipe hat zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (28. Oktober 2004)

@eman
das mit dem a-line ist ja eh noch nicht spruchreif. ich werd die nächste saison auch ganz bestimmt auf meinem jetzigen bike noch machen. bringt ja nix mangelnde technik über mehr federweg ausgleichen zu wollen. und wenn ich sehe dass vor mir einer die strecke aufm ht macht und ich der meinung bin das ich mehr federweg brauch um das ding zu fahren, dann isses eher die fehlende technik.
trotzdem ist das a-line ein schnuckelchen    und ich würds gerne mal im harten gelände fahren. was solls werd demnächst mal das banshee (mit monster) von nem kumpel ausprobieren. so als rosskur   um zu sehen ob mir so ein freeridemonster überhaupt gehorcht. also ausblick für 2006   

hab am freitag 24h dienst - werd dann wohl am samstag nicht am gk sein und am sonntag ist familie angesagt. im übrigen liegen mir diese letzte-wochenend-jetzt müssen-alle-noch-mal-schnell-den-hang-runter-aktionen nicht wirklich, da passiert immer so viel. nehmt euch was zu essen mit - die kneipe hat zu.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (28. Oktober 2004)

Abend ihr Sesselliftfahrer....

also euer Projekt OK hört sich endsgeil an.
Was mich allerdings stört ist der Name Fuhrmann...
ich weiss ja net meiner Meinung nach ist des nen Pimp, am Feuerberg hat er ne halbe Bikercross Strecke gebaut und sonst nichts, die Singletrails und NStrails wurden nicht von ihn gebaut nur der unfahrbare BX. Und in Winterberg hat der Typ gar nichts gemacht...denn mag keiner...der war auch mal kurz bei der Rider beschäftigt (sehr kurz). Und ja Ex WC-Fahrer vor 10 Jahren oder so gabs ja nur 5  
meiner Meinung nach versucht der nur Kohle zu machen, ist ja auch ok.
Aber dann soll er was gescheites bauen wenn er Geld dafür verlangen sollte.
Sagt dem Landratsamt der Schneider solls euch bauen, bzw ihr selbst da kommt dann wenigstens was gescheites raus.

Gruss 
achja vielleicht seh mer uns mal am SA


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> sperrzone? was hast angestellt ... warum geht freitag nimmer so?
> 
> hast den klappspaten gesehen? ... wie oft warst denn am okopf?



Na wegen den kleinen Tännchen.
Aber Ochsenkopf ist ja für des Jahr eh vorbei. Ist wohl wieder Tourenfahren angesagt    
Den Ks hab ich net gesehen. Bin aber auch nur einmal hoch mit dem Lift um die Strecke zu fahren und 2mal halb mit dem Rad und wo anders runter.
Hab daheim Arbeit und kann deswegen heut erst ab s0 16:00 Uhr.

Werd heut mal wieder im Laden sein.

Hier noch ein kleines Erinnerungsfoto.

G.


----------



## littledevil (29. Oktober 2004)

Wo ist denn dieses Holzding am Oko? unten nach dem Strassensprung?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2004)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> achja vielleicht seh mer uns mal am SA


hmm ich hoff das heisst net samstag jetzt wo sie uns die halbe strecke stellgelegt haben


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (30. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich hoff das heisst net samstag jetzt wo sie uns die halbe strecke stellgelegt haben



eigentlich nicht wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau...  
wenn ich komme dann mit der meiner Freundin und dem Bergaufradl.
Strecke gesperrt why?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2004)

wir sind auf jedenfall net dort ... und wenn ich das wetter so seh wohl auch net aufm bike heut


----------



## TimvonHof (30. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wenn ich das wetter so seh wohl auch net aufm bike heut


 
und so ne aussage von nem olb....  
dann isses wetter echt krass. 
tim
der wo nun ein paar kilometer biken geht um zu gucken ob seine hose dicht ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind auf jedenfall net dort ... und wenn ich das wetter so seh wohl auch net aufm bike heut



Mmmh, wie kannst du gestern um 12:45 das geschrieben haben wo wir uns doch um 13.00 Uhr zum losfahren getroffen haben 
Oder war ich der einzige Pünktliche?
Mein Rad ist nach den 30km ein einziger Dreckhaufen   und am Dienstag krieg ich meine Weiler   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2004)

also dann raff dich mal auf für ne ochsenkopfabfahrt mit klappspatensuche ... will net allein


----------



## TimvonHof (31. Oktober 2004)

hi,
ich hab ne geniale konstruktion gemacht mit ner windstopperhose und ner wetterdichten short drüber und war das zeugs gestern ausprobieren. hält absolut wasserdicht - die ersten 800 m    danach läuft dann was wasser irgendwie oben rein und unten an den beinen wieder raus. hat was von einem durchlauferhitzer. ausserdem hab ich mein ht aus dem verkehr gezogen (kette, schaltwerk, schaltauge) weil ich bergauf gefahren bin.
sagt mal, bei euch ist immer noch diese ominöse suche nach dem klappspaten im gespräch. wie viele habt ihr denn verloren? oder ist das ein seehr wertvoller spaten der ne gravur von irgendeinem trailbauer hat... so ein teil kostet doch nur 10 euro....
vielleicht hab ich mich nun auch etwas geoutet, weil ich den code für trailbauen (...den spaten suchen...) nicht verstanden habe   
heute soll besseres wetter werden. viel spass!
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2004)

@TvH: Das ist ein Feingoldspaten mit Diamanten besetzt und einer Füllung aus Ektoplasma.
Wodurch er wie von Geisterhand ohne Krafteinwirkung durch die Erde gleitet wie die heiße Butter durchs Messer  

@Rest: Hab gerade wenig Zeit da ich meine Weiler am Dienstag bekomme (glaub ich). Muß deswegen noch ziemlich Vorarbeit leisten   
Habe mich aber um Viertelvier doch noch aufgerafft meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und bin nach Wh gefahren um endlich mal die großen Hügel zu springen  
Habe doch tatsächlich 15km auf engsten Raum zusammengebracht  
Werde es morgen wohl ähnlich machen. Aufräumen, umstellen und dann Nachmittag mal 2-3h in Wh verausgaben um dann mehr zu können   

@OLB Wastel: Habe sogar am kleinen NS einen ziemlich schnellen Noseweehle to runterspring zusammengebracht. Morgen dann am großen NS  
Die großen Hügel gehen ja ganz gut. Mich hats gar nicht hingehauen  
Und laß von deinem Chef endlich mal ein Flutlicht installieren. Wird ja auf einmal so schnell dunkel  

@OLB Emän: So werd dir jetzt deine Bilder zusammenstellen. Wo du auch immer morgen fährst. Kannst ja danach mal in Wh vorbeifahren, dann geb ich dir die ZeDe. 
Da ich doch erst später wieder zum Fahren komme werde ich wohl bis kurz vor Dunkelheit rumeiern  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2004)

alle missionsziele für heut erfüllt erfühlt 

z150 putt
den heiligen klappspaten gefunden
lift gefahren
schneeberg besiegt


.....

war net so faul heut und hab ne geile runde hinter mir ...
von silberhaus aus bis unterhalb seehaus ... zum fichtelsee runter ... 
aufn ochsenkopf per fusskraft rauf, 5Sterne DH runter, 
Lift hoch ... nassen M-Weg ganz runter !! (bis auf die erste schlüsselstelle durchgefahren und auch die wär fast gutgegangen) ... 
Lift hoch ... Ochsenshore ... 
Lift hoch ... M-Weg Weismainquelle und dann hoch zum weismainfelsen und übern Goetheweg noch karches
dann den Horrorweg rauf zum Scheeberggipfel und donaueschingen (alle schlüsselstellen fahrbar) runter ... 
am nusshardt standen nen paar wanderer ... die glauben das glaub ich jetzt noch net  

is geil wenn man nen paar mal den lift benutzt ... optimale freeridetour mit genug tiefenmetern

der schaft der z150 hat keine verzahnung ... das war gestern net der vorbau sondern der schaft der sich verdreht hat ... war heute echt kriminell mit der gabel zu fahren 

@jörg ... hast das wetter gesehen ... glaub net das du morgen in waldershof fährst


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> alle missionsziele für heut erfüllt erfühlt
> 
> z150 putt
> den heiligen klappspaten gefunden
> ...



Wieso, Wetter schaut doch gut aus.

Ganz schöne Runde  
Da siehst du mal wie weit du kommst wenn du keine Klötze dabei hast  

Bist aber gestern am Abend mit deinem "Ghost" schon noch eine Runde von Tür zu Tür gefahren um Süßigkeiten zu bekommen, weil jetzt hast ja sogar eine Horrorgabel auch noch drann gehabt  

Verzahnung   

G.


----------



## Meiki (1. November 2004)

boah was fahrt den ihr für Runden   wie lang hast dafür gebraucht?Und wieviel Kilometer waren des dann?
Wenn wir fahren gehen,dann gehts bloß zweimal rauf und dann den längsten Downhill wieder unter,naja liegt an den anderen ich würd scho öfter fahren    

ride on
Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2004)

ja wetter schaut ganz gut aus

lift läuft heut noch ...

die runde is net so schlimm aber schön   und nur knapp 4 stunden lang ... ich glaub der lift macht nächstes jahr so einiges möglich weil die kraft für den schneeberg net vom ochsenkopf aufgefressen wird

@meiki ... wenn nächstes jahr der lift läuft und du das evo II hast kannst ja im sommer mal nen paar tage herkommen mit zelt  ... gibt schöne freeridetouren mit genug höhen und tiefenmetern die man fahren kann ... bis du um gnade flehst


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> die runde is net so schlimm aber schön   und nur knapp 4 stunden lang ...



Nur!!!!!, ja wenn man 24h gewohnt ist  
Aber unsere Runden dauern ja auch immer so 4h. Nur die Fahrzeit ist halt die hälfte davon  
Dafür fahren wir aber doppelt so langsam............................  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (1. November 2004)

manomanoman....
der händler hat einfach vergessen dem eman zu sagen, dass ein v10 nicht zum berauffahren taucht... nun hammer den salat. oder war das ganze mit dem ghost? dann wärs zwar nicht sofort legitimiert aber wenigstens etwas verständlicher.   

was sagt eigentlich der liftboss dazu, dass du so einen schaden anrichtest mit deinem ewigern bergaufgetrampel. dafür sind bikes definitiv nicht gebaut und soweit ich weiss geht die dinger auf dauer davon kaputt. wenn nämlich die gabel so hoch über der horizontalen ist, läuft das öl nach hinten und die dichtungen werden spröde. dann isse hin die gute z150. als letzes verliert sie dann ihre zähne und du kannst das teil auf der felge heimschieben.
kannste glauben!
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2004)

hehe du passt voll zum jörgklar war das mitm ghost ... mit nem dhler kannst die tour so in der art vergessen ... da musst die wege für den uphill anders wählen und viel mehr herzblut verwenden


----------



## OLB Wastl (1. November 2004)

wenns interessiert! trailer zu chickenways 2!

http://www.fichtlride.de/chickenways2trailer.wmv

  mFG
 OLB wastl


----------



## OLB Carre (1. November 2004)

sersn, bin wieder zurück vom snowboarden bzw. surfen! hat nur geschifft und des auf über 3000 m! der trailer is fein! hab gesehen, dass ich zum OLB ernannt wurde! thanx! da freu ich mich!  bis irgendwann! cu!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2004)

So nächster Versuch    

Hei Jungs,
hab tatsächlich meine Weiler MD 220 in der Garage stehen   
Mit kompletten Spannzangensatz und Backenfutter und Lampe und sogar einer, ohne das es dabei stand, mitlaufenden Körnerspitze (Chikken hat nichts mit dir zu tun)
Jetzt muß ich nur noch ein paar Löcher durch Wände bohren 

@Emän: Schade das du nicht gekommen bist.  Hab mir extra ein paar Sachen die dir nicht liegen für das "ich mach was vor und du mußt es nachmachen" Spiel mir angeeignet  
Und der Betonsprung geht auch mit der jetzigen Anfahrt.
Wenn du noch ein wenig trainierst dann bekommst du auch einen so starken Antritt und eine so gute Kurventechnik das du den Sprung so gut hinbekommst wie der Chikkenfeet und ich     

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2004)

@jörg ... hmm denk an letzten samstag ... kaisertrail was war da   

ausserdem war montag nen ruhetag net schlecht ... bist ja sonntag auch net gekommen 

der betonsprung ... was bringt mir das voll anzutreten da drüberzufliegen wenn danach nur noch bremsen angesagt ist ... 

das ghost steht ohne gabel da  

dann bis freitag mit dem fliegenden würfel


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2004)

hmm noch ne frage ... da mich der al mighty hinten auf steinen schon arg überzeugt hat denk ich vorn könnt nen big betty gut passen? wenn ers denn aushält. meinungen?

der maxxis jetzt is nen weicher dh reifen den ich auf dauer net will ... gripp hat er aber schon brutalen


----------



## littledevil (4. November 2004)

Ist Freitag jemand in Whof ??   Über Hügel rüber fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2004)

@OLB Emän: Am Kaisertrail.....mmmh....ihr habt nur nicht mitbekommen das ich euch immer 5min Vorsprung gegeben habe   
Oder meinst du die Schiebepassagen   Naja, ich wollte dir nur ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit geben 

Also ich würde nen Big Betty net mit dem Ohl Meity zusammenfahren........höchstens wenn ich den 2.6 Ohl Meity hinten draufmachen würde.  

@Ohl: Werd schon draußen sein in Wh am Fr. Aber weiß net ob mit Rad.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2004)

hmm es ist durchaus ok und üblich vorn nen breiteren reifen zu fahren ... für mich stellt sich eher die frage ob der big betty hält und auch grippt ... bist ihn doch schon mal gefahren ... hinten hält er sicher net ... das wissen wir ja schon ... aber vorn?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm es ist durchaus ok und üblich vorn nen breiteren reifen zu fahren ... für mich stellt sich eher die frage ob der big betty hält und auch grippt ... bist ihn doch schon mal gefahren ... hinten hält er sicher net ... das wissen wir ja schon ... aber vorn?




Der Unterschied von den beiden Reifen ist schon wirklich extrem. Der BB ist so breit wie ein 2.7er und der AM netmal so breit wie ein 2.3er  
Aber die werden ihr Stollenrausreißbproblem mittlerweile schon im Griff haben.
Bin damit ja schon OSh und FPSh gefahren und im OSh hattew mein Tioga irgendwie angenehmeren Grip als der BB. War da so naßerdlich.
Aber unten im Flachen über die Steine im 5 Sterne Dh ist man schon schnell. Aber eher weil er super rollert im Gegensatz zum Tioga. Und Bergauf   
Aber so die Kombination würd ich auch schon mal ausprobieren. Also mit 2.6 hinten.
Aber der ist dann schon Hyperschwer, oder??
Hab ja noch 2 BB´s daheim.
Und der AM rollert ja bergab auch net schlecht  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterschied von den beiden Reifen ist schon wirklich extrem. Der BB ist so breit wie ein 2.7er und der AM netmal so breit wie ein 2.3er
> Aber die werden ihr Stollenrausreißbproblem mittlerweile schon im Griff haben.
> Bin damit ja schon OSh und FPSh gefahren und im OSh hattew mein Tioga irgendwie angenehmeren Grip als der BB. War da so naßerdlich.
> Aber unten im Flachen über die Steine im 5 Sterne Dh ist man schon schnell. Aber eher weil er super rollert im Gegensatz zum Tioga. Und Bergauf
> ...


ja der 2,6 al mighty ist zu schwer und keine option find ich. so wie du schreibst wirds kein big betty. Dann fahr ich halt bis zum frühjahr den super tacky highroller vorn der schon nen genialen gripp aufbaut, aber rollt halt net so gut. 
bergab is der al mighty auf steinen echt ne bank ... nen weicher maxxis grippt zwar vielleicht ein wenig mehr aber rollt ungleich schwerer.

wenn ich nächstes jahr noch nen dhler haben sollt mach ich am ghost 24 zoll hinten ... fahren die vertrider auch


----------



## TimvonHof (4. November 2004)

ich denk wenn der boden hartgefroren ist hat der super tacky schon vorteile. und wenn schnee liegt rollt kein reifen mehr gut.
ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mein ht (was grad beim doktor ist schaltauge und gabelservice) über den winter auch mit high roller ausstatte - derzeit sind da big jims drauf, die in der reifenklasse von der wir reden indiskutabel sind.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2004)

hmm vorsicht ... unter ca 0-5 grad funzen die weichen maxxismischungen nimmer und verhärten ... am geisskopf waren meine super tacky beim fast schnee rennen härter als ne 60a mischung


----------



## littledevil (5. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich nächstes jahr noch nen dhler haben sollt mach ich am ghost 24 zoll hinten ... fahren die vertrider auch


 Man höre und staune


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm vorsicht ... unter ca 0-5 grad funzen die weichen maxxismischungen nimmer und verhärten ... am geisskopf waren meine super tacky beim fast schnee rennen härter als ne 60a mischung



Ja Tim des ist so und basiert auf der Tatsache das "Je weicher etwas ist, desto härter kann es werden"   

Und zum Thema 24 Zoll sag ich nur das der einzige Vorteil der ist, daß die Möglichkeit des kaputt gehens geringer ist.
Weil man ja 2 Zoll weniger hat die kaputt gehen können. Logisch, oder  
Als Bewies kann ich noch anführen, daß sich ja jeder vorstellen kann wie schnell ein 28 Zoll Rad bei uns kaputt gehen würde. Auch Logisch  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (5. November 2004)

oweh...
dann werd ich den 60a draufziehen, ein wenig profil kann mir sicher nicht schaden   
je weicher dest hart - hab ich nicht gewusst. aber ich bin ja noch jung und kann noch was lernen. wie isses den mit den schwalbe mischungen, werden die auch sehr hart oder ist das ein maxximales problem   

24 zoll bis 28 zoll - wie haltet ihr das eigentlich aus. mich nervt schon immer 1 zoll und zwar von cz nach d.... wie muss das dann erst sein wenn da mehrere in folge sind. 
wobei... bei 26 zoll können ein paar mal pause machen ohne das gleich alles stehen bleibt.

nimmt der oko-lift eigentlich im winter bikes mit hoch? nur so ne frage, könnte lustich sein... nein ich möchte nicht über die piste runter - zumindest nicht gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. November 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> nimmt der oko-lift eigentlich im winter bikes mit hoch? nur so ne frage, könnte lustich sein... nein ich möchte nicht über die piste runter - zumindest nicht gleich.



das wäre ne super Sache...
so ein DH Race die Skipiste runter ala Snowking...da würden sicherlich voll viele mitfahren und für die Zuschauer ist des voll die Atraktion.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2004)

nein die halter müssen runter da sonst die Gondeln net ins gebäude passen ... die werden im winter über nacht ausgeklinkt und unter dach geparkt

für nen snowrace is die südpiste zu flach ... das ginge nur nach bischofsgrün runter vielleicht.
aber zuerst muss mal das mitm sommer laufen ... dann kann man vielleicht evtl mal an den winter denken


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2004)

Hey Emän, hast schon für das DVD Gewinnen einen dummen Kommentar geschrieben?
Vielleicht gewinnen wir ja wieder zusammen  

Man so eine Grün"e"Weiler ist selbst in allen Einzelteilen zerlegt eine Herausforderung um ein paar Tiefenmeter einen Treppendownhill hinzubekommen  
Ich weiß der Satz paßt irgendwie nicht, aber dafür hab ich es jetzt im Kreuz  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. November 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Man so eine Grün"e"Weiler ist selbst in allen Einzelteilen zerlegt eine Herausforderung um ein paar Tiefenmeter einen Treppendownhill hinzubekommen
> Ich weiß der Satz paßt irgendwie nicht, aber dafür hab ich es jetzt im Kreuz


du hast dir die weiler aufs bikemontiert um unterwegs teile nachzudrehen, die du mit deiner göttlichen fahrweise zerlegst?  
hast du da einen drehstromdynamo? klar so ein dynamo ist schon von der definition her drehstrom....   oder hast dir den akku von der mirage rangebunden?
das mit dem kreuz ist ein kreuz - gibts da bilder von??  
hab mich heute beim xc aufs maul gepackt   war wohl zu steil, hr blockiert, vr blockiert und doch keine verzögerung gut gemacht - wird zeit für andere reifen s.o.) war der auslauf einer alten skischanze   also im prinzip nix für mein ht, daher bin ich auch total unschuldig, dass ich gestürtzt bin. danach bin ich bei 1,5 grad in etwas hagel geraten der dann glücklicherweise in einen platzregen übergegangen ist - für ne stunde hab ich gedacht ich werd meine füße nie wieder spüren (ausser als phantomschmerz). war schon kalt - shice herbst

tim

deinem rücken alles gute,


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> du hast dir die weiler aufs bikemontiert um unterwegs teile nachzudrehen, die du mit deiner göttlichen fahrweise zerlegst?
> hast du da einen drehstromdynamo? klar so ein dynamo ist schon von der definition her drehstrom....   oder hast dir den akku von der mirage rangebunden?
> das mit dem kreuz ist ein kreuz - gibts da bilder von??
> hab mich heute beim xc aufs maul gepackt   war wohl zu steil, hr blockiert, vr blockiert und doch keine verzögerung gut gemacht - wird zeit für andere reifen s.o.) war der auslauf einer alten skischanze   also im prinzip nix für mein ht, daher bin ich auch total unschuldig, dass ich gestürtzt bin. danach bin ich bei 1,5 grad in etwas hagel geraten der dann glücklicherweise in einen platzregen übergegangen ist - für ne stunde hab ich gedacht ich werd meine füße nie wieder spüren (ausser als phantomschmerz). war schon kalt - shice herbst
> ...



Danke, heut gehts schon wieder besser  
Aber Düsenjäger fliegen nicht mit Batterien sonder mit Düsen, weiß doch jedes Kind 
Skisprungschanzenhänge kenn ich. Die sind richtig Steil.
Und bei Nässe die volle Aktion.
Da könnte man ein Langsamitätsrennen machen. Also wer am längsten braucht hat gewonnen  
Aber wo ist deine Schanze denn. Kann man da mit dem Rad runterspringen.
Bzw. ist der Auslauf ohne Querrillen?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2004)

Hier mal was Aktuelles von eben  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (7. November 2004)

"meine" schanze ist oberhalb von klingental richtung cz. es ist eine alte, nicht mehr genutzte schanze die noch einen absatz hat den man theorisch springen kann. es liegt ein wenig viel geröll in der gegend rum und kleinere bäumchen/büsche wachsen auch. also eher droppen als springen. wenn ich mal wieder da hinfahre mach ich mal bilder. querrillen hats nicht direkt, eher querwanderwege.

tim


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal was Aktuelles von eben
> 
> G.


hehe der erste schnee  

bringen wir das irgendwie hin das du mir mal die cd gibst ... hmm fahren wirst wohl heut net denk ich mal  aber der regen is weg ... wir könnten uns auf der koesseine treffen und mal deinen weg nach neusorg fahren ... für mich dann ne lange runde und für dich ne kurze


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe der erste schnee
> 
> bringen wir das irgendwie hin das du mir mal die cd gibst ... hmm fahren wirst wohl heut net denk ich mal  aber der regen is weg ... wir könnten uns auf der koesseine treffen und mal deinen weg nach neusorg fahren ... für mich dann ne lange runde und für dich ne kurze



Brrrr, brrrr, des ist so naß und kalt. Kalt wäre ja nicht so schlimm, aber mit der Nässekombi 
Die CD ist schon seit jahren in meinem Camelback. Aber mein Camelback ist krank und liegt nur so rum und will nicht aufstehen  
Brrr, brrr  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2004)

bergauf wird dir schon warm ... und bergab zuhaus bist ja gleich wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2004)

Des ist aber alles so Naß und alles ist kagge. 
Und der Wastl versucht mich auch schon dauernd zu überreden zum Streeten rund um Mak.
Weil der Carre auch da ist.
Da würd ich ja sogar für heut noch eher hintendieren.
Der will sogar dann bei mir vorbeikommen um mich zu überreden. Obwhol ich am Telefon zu nichts tentiert habe.
Ich sitze nämlich immer noch so da wie ich vom Bett aufgestanden bin  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2004)

fauler sack 

aber so richtig viel bock mitm ht den nassen berg runterzueiern hab ich ja auch net ... wollt halt die cd mal haben


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> fauler sack
> 
> aber so richtig viel bock mitm ht den nassen berg runterzueiern hab ich ja auch net ... wollt halt die cd mal haben



Bin net faul......nur träge.  

Des mid der CD müßmer halt irgendwie schauen das du die heut noch kriegst.
Der Wastl müßt ja gleich kommen, dann weiß ich auch was ich mach. Und fallst du noch nicht weg bist dann ruf ich dich mal an.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. November 2004)

sag doch einfach deine klamotten sind noch total nass von gestern, dann fällt keinem auf dass du "träge" geworden bist   
ich hab mich dazu entschlossen heute nix zu machen und lieber auf einen geburtstag zu gehen   weil meine klamotten sind nämlich noch nass von gestern...
tim


----------



## OLB Carre (7. November 2004)

jo, heut wars ja net grad prickelnd, vom wetter her! hab mir vor a paar tagen nen rückenwirbel irgendwie ausgerenkt und des biken heut hat auch net grad zur besserung beigetragen! da muss ich wohl mal zum doc gehen!   na dann bis irgendwann!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2004)

bevor der thread in den tiefen des forums verschwindet schreib ich mal wieder was ..

meine gabel scheint gestern wieder zuhaus eingetroffen zu sein ... cosmic is also recht fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (10. November 2004)

apropos....
november is und auf lbs (lettenbrüder-site) ist doch noch kein neues foto...
kann es sein dass ihr noch nix passendes (mit schnee) habt   
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bevor der thread in den tiefen des forums verschwindet schreib ich mal wieder was ..
> 
> meine gabel scheint gestern wieder zuhaus eingetroffen zu sein ... cosmic is also recht fix




Schau erstmal ob die auch was gemacht haben  
Wahrscheinlich haben die nur einen Querstift reingeschlagen  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (11. November 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schau erstmal ob die auch was gemacht haben
> Wahrscheinlich haben die nur einen Querstift reingeschlagen


wenn sie schlau sind, hats einen questift mit langloch. das können sie dann als tuning berechnen weil die gabel nun eine verzahnung hat. damit isses nimmer einfach nur ne reparatur auf kulanz


----------



## OLB Wastl (11. November 2004)

So bin etz fürn winter von 9 auf 1 gang am HT umgestiegen weil mein xo doch kein salz mag! Ausserdem ahb ich jetzt ein paar neue laufräder 1x single track 1x mtx und kann somit mein fully endlich am we mal wieder zusammenschrauben!

@Jörg ich glaub mir hats die krbel verbogen! 

 Wastl


----------



## ELM (11. November 2004)

Hi, also die Seite www.Freeride-Team.net/com/de gibt es nicht mehr... leider ...  

Naja Gruß Flo

können ja mal wieder zusammen biken....


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2004)

@Elm: Stimmt, der Link funktioniert nicht mehr  

@OLB Wästl: Welche, die Diabolus?  

G.


----------



## littledevil (12. November 2004)

@wastl: Hey wir müssen mal wieder fahren.. Ist zwar relativ untrocken aber für street ists ja okay. 1 Gang ist sehr gut.. musst dich wenigstens net mit dem Schaltzeug rumärgern..


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @wastl: Hey wir müssen mal wieder fahren.. Ist zwar relativ untrocken aber für street ists ja okay. 1 Gang ist sehr gut.. musst dich wenigstens net mit dem Schaltzeug rumärgern..



1 Gang ist nur dann gut wenn man es dann auch net als Ausrede für irgendwas verwendet  
Aber der einzige der mit nur einem Gang auskommen würde ist glaub ich der OLB Emän.

Und sonst ist 1 Gang nur im Haus von Vorteil. Da man dann mehr Wohnraum hat. Also auf gleichem Raum gesehen.
Und halt dann noch beim essen wenn man hunger hat, weil man dann gleich richtig anfangen kann.

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (12. November 2004)

@jörg ja die diabolus meld dich morgen mal zwecks dem alger!

Hier mal nen paar photos vom singlespeeder!

@littledevil können schon mal wieder fahren wird halt immer so schnell dunkel


MFg
 OLB Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2004)

Schau mal Andy.
Ich hab jetzt auch ein zweites paar neue RF Schützer.  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (13. November 2004)

sehr schön, wastl! verdammt, ich will auch den Rahmen und singlespeed fahren! so nebenbei, meine vorderradnabenachse is immer noch gebrochen, aber egal!des funzt auch so! na dann, sersn!


----------



## TimvonHof (13. November 2004)

soderla,
nun hab ich mir aufs ht auch highroller draufgebaut. morgen mal antesten obs mich immer noch zum pilze suchen schickt. wobei- ich rechne fest damit. etwas schnee auf nassen wurzeln macht das kraut fett und fett rutscht wie bock.

kommt dann mal ein umfahrungsbericht...


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. November 2004)

die musik vom trailer is voll kacke
buhhh ansonsten naja geht shco ham ja noch net soviel gefilmt

ja hab mir auch endlichmal nen laufrad und singespeed ******** bestellt
find ich super wastl dast es auch endlich eingesehen hast  

ciao 
richie


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2004)

war heut mal schnell ne runde auf der koeseine ... und es hat sich mal wieder bestätigt ... die 42 er Mischung von Maxxis wird hart ... hoff du hast die 60er genommen 

ansonsten is es zur zeit bergauf wie wie im sand fahren ... schnee liegt ganz oben auf der koesseine (~10 cm) aber noch net soviel das man nimmer fahren könnt  h weg war relativ frei 

@jörg ... hmm fährst morgen ... bräucht zwar die schützer net schnell ... aber irgendwie hätt ich die dinger doch gern sofort  
der andi lebt noch?

@wastl ... singlespeed erspart einem auf jedenfall einiges an ärger   ich und der jörg fahren deshalb singlezahnrad  und verzichten so net auf die speeds 

@carre ... so ne lächerliche achse kost doch fast nix ... warum gehst das risiko ein

@chicken ... nächstes jahr muss endlich mal gefilmt werden ... zwingt mich einfach dazu  die musik is halt geschmackssache aber passt so schon zum vid


----------



## OLB Carre (13. November 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @carre ... so ne lächerliche achse kost doch fast nix ... warum gehst das risiko ein


laufrad is schon ausgebaut! des war eine uralte LX-Nabe, die ich eh nimmer fahr! aber theoretisch geht se noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2004)

@Emän: Ja des mit dem Fahren heut.....da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema von letzten Samstag oder Sonntag.

@All: Wie heißt die Gruppe von Radfahrern wenn der Olb Carre, Olb Wastl und der LB Körner zusammenfahren??

(Lösung: Das ist die Drei Gäng)  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2004)

@Olb Emän: Glaub werd heut nur eine Runde mit dem Olb Wastl rumspaßen.

@TvH: Hast du jetzt eigentlich deine Rohloffnabe schon?
Oder hast du dich noch nicht getraut ein Machtwort zu sprechen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2004)

hehe was anderes hatt ich auch net erwartet von dir ...


----------



## TimvonHof (14. November 2004)

das mit dem machtwort macht nix.    auch wenn ich sowas getan hätte, so hätte die antwort "mach nur was du denkst" wohl ein weihnachtsgeschenk provoziert was meine möglichkeiten um ein vielfaches überschreitet. so hab ich den diplomatischen weg gewählt und das thema nimmer angesprochen. vielleicht kommt ja mal ein SUUUUPERGÜNSTIGES angebot bei ebay. sprich ich kauf mir vielleicht ne nabe im sommer - schick sie zu einem freund und der schickt sie mir mit ner billigen fake-rechnung und glückwümsche lieber ebayer zurück   
nun muss ich nur noch etwas geld abzweigen damit der plan aufgeht. 

bin heute übrigens auch singespeed gefahren, weil mir der umwerfer eingefrohren ist. die hs33 ist auch vereist und so hat die skipiste rigtig spass gemacht. ich hätte  :kotz:  vor glück   

grüße tim, der im anschluss noch etwas schlitten fahren gegangen ist


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2004)

Ja, heut hat man bei uns schauen müssen das man nicht über die 800m Grenze kommt.
Ich hab sie ja nur von der Street aus mim Wästl gesehen, also die 800m Grenze Richtung Kösseine und Steinwaldplatte.
Aber hab mir gedacht, solange ich mich nicht auf die Besteigung vom Mount Mac Kinley vorbereiten muß, werde ich so tiefgefrorenes Gelände meiden.
Der Emän war bestimmt auf solchen Bergen heut droben und wir werden ihn nächstes Jahr als Otzmän wiederfinden.

G.  

PS: @Wästl: hab mir noch eine Hose ausgesucht. Aber mein Vater ist zu Fett für die Hosen. Und habt ihr wohl schon Kinder oder versehentlich die falschen Trikogrößen bestellt.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2004)

nein ich war heut net draussen ... bin net ganz gesund und die koesseine fahrt gestern hat mir net so gut getan


----------



## TimvonHof (14. November 2004)

ich bin nur auf 740 m und hab an der 800m marke heute nur gekratzt. was richtig heftig war, ist, dass unter dem schnee der boden nicht hartgefrostet ist sondern da einfach nur matsch drunter liegt. das mit dem bergauffahren "wie im sand" was der eman gesagt hat trifts ganz gut - nur das in dem sand noch pech mit reingemischt ist   
die highroller sind 60a (xc version) und haben mächtig grip. ob die weicher bleiben als die 40a kann ich net sagen. der umstieg von bigjim auf richtige reifen verschlägt mir sowiso jedes mal den atem  

mach mir nun erstmal einen jimbeamcola und morgen hab ich spät dienst.

tim

ps gibts eigentlich für die mirage lampe ein ladegerät was ein überladen verhindert? das originale ist ja wohl nicht so der hit


----------



## OLB Carre (14. November 2004)

@ jörg: scherzkeks!
@ all: muss etz auf regensburg! bei der kälte! :kotz:

cu, da carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1583282#post1583282

hmm würd sagen dafür zu sein wär net falsch


----------



## Meiki (16. November 2004)

dafür,dass wir zahlen müssen um zu fahren     ,hab aber no ned alles durchgelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (16. November 2004)

dafür,dass wir zahlen müssen um zu fahren     ,hab aber no ned alles durchgelesen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2004)

Irgendwie sind da eigentlich 2 unterschiedliche Thematiken drinn.
Des eine ist Mist, geht aber "bis jetzt" Privatnutzer des Waldes nichts an.
Und zum anderen Thema sag ich nur das ich aus "Liebe zum Wald" extra öfters die Waldwegoberflächen massieren tuen tu  

G.


----------



## littledevil (17. November 2004)

Oh ja.. mein erstes Volksbegehren.. bin schon ganz aufgeregt    
Ist wohl nicht das schlechteste sich dort einzutragen..
@wastl: evtl ists am Wochenende mal schön.. dann könn ma ja nochmal nach Bayreuth innen Pool


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. November 2004)

bei dem scheiss wetter?

naja egal mein bike immer nooch net einsatzbereit....
macht doch was ihr wollta    

marijuahana ist  nicht guta sagt die mama zu dem papaa und die finden das nicht   guta
tu ma lieba die möhrchen  aber ohne   schweineörchen  

dere


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. November 2004)

mein vorwärts is weg


----------



## TimvonHof (21. November 2004)

kann mir einer sagen obs beläge für die hs33 gibt die im winter auch nur den hauch einer verzögerung anbieten? bin am freitag mal wieder die waldwege runter und hab versucht mit dem hinterrad zu wedeln um etwas schwung zu verlieren   
eigentlich hab ich keine lust mir auf mein ht ne scheibe drauf zu bauen - bräuchte dann andere naben (usw...). aber mit dem gefühl zu leben nie wieder zu bremsen sobald der schnee mal höher liegt als 5 cm ist auch nicht sooo toll. 
vielleicht hat ja einer von euch mal das gleiche problem gehabt und konnte es ansatzweise lösen.

verscheite grüße,
tim


----------



## littledevil (22. November 2004)

@Tim: Das liegt wohl nicht an den Belägen sondern daran dass schnee oder eis sich zwischen Felge und Belag befinden.. dies lässt sich aber schwer verhindern   evtl mit beheizbarer Felge   
@Chicken: Betrunken??


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. November 2004)

ja jetzt nimmer
juhu heut krieg ich mein bike behindert #ähhh

ok derre


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2004)

@ Ohl: Bin zur Zeit so wenig vertreten weil ein kleines Netproblem sich jetzt zu einem großen Gesamtkompiuterproblem erweitert hat und meinen Puter geputtet hat.(könnt ich auch selber gewesen sein  )

@TvH: Mußt nur die Beläge rausmachen und die Bremse näher drann und weiter runter stellen. So das sie in die Speichen greift. 
Schon hast du bei egal welchem Wetter immer identische Bremskraft.  
Aber so wichtig sind die Bremsen aber gar nicht. 
Hab schon von Menschen gehört die eine oder gar beide Bremsen weglassen 

@Tschikken: Wenn dein Vorwärts weg ist, dann nimm einfach eines von deinen
Seitwärts und drehe es um 90 Grad  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2004)

@jörg ... 

wennst es nimmer hinbekommst ... kann schon mal vorbei kommen wennst danach mit ins gelände fährst  

@tim ...

zumindest ne scheibe vorn is im winter schon pflicht ... bin damit 2 jahre lang gut über die runden gekommen (also xt disc vorn/ hs 33) hinten


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2004)

Danke Emän   Aber mein Puter geht wieder.  
Hat eine Komplettneuralstrukturphotonenerneuerung bekommen.
Bin gerade fertig geworden 
Jetzt läuft er wieder mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 37 Terraflops  

Hast du eigentlich schon den mitterteicher Überdieexbahngleisetable gesprungen?
Ist ein Downhilltablesprung   

War heute seit langem mal wieder Radfahren. Von daheim aus auf die Kösser  
Bin dann nach Kössain runter. Phoo, ganz schön viele Eisplatten drinn.
Hätte nicht gedacht das da so viel spiketaugliches trockenes Eis drinn ist.
Die Forststraße rauf ist gerade noch so gegangen, Eistechnisch.
War aber auch minus 274 Grad kalt da oben.  
Zum Glück hatte ich meinen Fünfthlem mit Ohrenschützern gewählt  
Lieber idiotisch ausschauen als danach keine Ohren mehr zu haben 
Jetzt hab ich eine Megaüberschwemmung in meiner Diele vom aufgetauten Spritzwasser am Rad   Hoff die trocknet bis morgen  
Weil ich leg mich heut nur noch auf die Couch    

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (25. November 2004)

alles gute an den OLB Wastl!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2004)

Was, der Wastl hat Geburtstag  

Zum Glück hab ich drangedacht  

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Wastl  
Endlich bist du auch 18 und darfst alles mache was du willst  

Bin heut eine Runde um Neusorg gefahren und die sind hinten bei den Felsen im Wald und an der Wiesenschanze mit ihren Holzmachmaschinen reingefahren  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. November 2004)

auch vom mir alles gute wastl wenn auch verspätet

alter sack!

mein singlespeed is voll geil und mein vorwärts is jetzta uch wieder ganz und mein rückwärts geht jetzt auch wieder viel besser

bis heut im laden
dere
kärner


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. November 2004)

juhu!
seit ca. august habe ich jetzt endlich wieder an meinem EIGENEN Computer internet....        


(jetzt muss ich nur noch backflips lernen)

in bin so glücklich 
hat auch lang genug gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (27. November 2004)

@chicken
da kanns aber sein, sein dass der rechner beim backflip wieder weg vom netz ist. oder hast du so ein neues wirelesskabel dran...

@all 
der schnee nervt total - hab nun innerhalb von 4 wochen 2 ketten zerbröselt. irgendwas mach ich falsch. 
hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht mit billigen baumarktmaterial so nen schlauch vonner kameltasche zu isolieren. mir friert das zeugs immer ein...
wenn das hier in der gegend so weitergeht muss ich echt noch langlauf lernen


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2004)

camelbag ... heisses getränk rein ( nein kein glühwein  ) und regelmässig trinken. So machs ich zumindest und das funzt ganz gut


----------



## TimvonHof (27. November 2004)

heisses wasser ist doof, tee find ich nicht wirklich "angemessen" beim biken aber die sache mit dem glühwein sollte man sich mal überlegen. gibt dann evt auch mildernde umstände wenn man einen skifahrer auf der piste ummacht  
wenns einen dann richtig schwappt und die trinkblase auf dem schnee platzt kann man mit absoluter sicherheit einen hubschrauber in den nächsten minuten am himmel sehen und viele aufgeregte passanten die versuchen dich am boden zu halten bis der notarzt die blutung stillt.

je länger ich drüber nachdenk--- glühwein hat eigentlich nur vorteile


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2004)

Warmes Getränk im Cämelbäck ist voll Homo  
Mußt einfach wenn es gefroren ist draufpinkeln, dann tauts wieder auf 
Oder halt lieber mehr reintun und regelviel trinken, also net mäßig. 

@OLB Emän: Welches Schneerennen fahren wir denn jetzt  
20:30 Mätschik, dann sag ich auch die ganzen News.

G.


----------



## Meiki (27. November 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Schneerennen fahren wir denn jetzt



was,wo gibts Schneerennen   


Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2004)

österreich ... schweiz  

eins fahr ich diesen winter auf jedenfall   hoff ich


----------



## Meiki (28. November 2004)

wisst ihr scho von irgendwas Konkretem----> ich hab nämlich noch nix gefunden  

Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2004)

hmm steht doch im dhboard  

saas fee zum bespiel aber net ernst gemeint *gg* http://www.saas-fee.ch/allalin-rennen/mva_willkommen.htm


----------



## Meiki (29. November 2004)

aha aha   

Mal was anderes:geht bei euch gerade des Downhill-Board?Bei mir nämlich ned


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. November 2004)

hmm bei mir gehts
(wenns dir weiterhilft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (29. November 2004)

Ja srs

Bin wieder aus den Alpen zurück! hat a bissle wenig schnee gehabt aber sonst wars schee!

@all
Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Mein r'ad si auch wieder komplett die pike is vom service retour!

Aber der Dämpfer fürn dhler liegt immer noch in der schwiezzen und die bremsen in Rosenheim!

Hmmm

mfg

Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2004)

Hei Wästl,
endlich zurrück.

Hast du eigentlich noch so Bescheuertenhelme daheimliegen?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Wästl,
> endlich zurrück.
> 
> Hast du eigentlich noch so Bescheuertenhelme daheimliegen?
> ...


hmm reichen deine unzähligen helme noch net  

sonntag war ne nette runde und der andi hat den lkw wohl net bekommen


----------



## OLB Wastl (30. November 2004)

@jörg

daheim net aber liegen in der nähe sag welche farbe und welche größe und ich seh was ich machen kann!!

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2004)

OK

Ja, Sonntag war toll. Also Bergab. Man waren meine Beine im fertig  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Dezember 2004)

was zum henker sind denn bescheuertenhelme und warum will sich der jörg da einen zulegen (ok der letzte teil ist reine rhetorik   )
hab mir den neuen 661 full bravo oder so zugelegt und heute mal probegefahren. nett! issn hübscher winterhelm, macht zumindest gut warm. ist aber auch mein erster "richtiger" ff und damit bin ich nicht die richtige testperson   
auf alle fälle gehen manche sachen echt deitlich schneller - schafft ne menge (falsche) sicherheit so ein ff.
und bergauf isses ne richtige katastrophe men man brillenträger ist. aber da war auch wirklich nebel....


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2004)

@jörg ... ja die tour war net ohne ... kraftmässig gesehen aber net wirklich mordend 
@tim ... ich würd dir dringend kontaktlinsen empfehlen. So brillenexperimente hab ich am anfang auch gemacht. Im Winter ist das einfach blöd und nervig.
klar schafft so nen helm nen sicherheitsgefühl ... wennst dann noch nen panzer anhast denkst du bist unzerstörbar ... bis es das erste mal kracht  


@wastl ... happy birthday sehr verspätet


----------



## OLB Wastl (1. Dezember 2004)

@eman
Danke lieber spät als nie

Jaja so nen ff is schon praktisch wenn man ihn nicht imme rim auto liegen hätte so wie ich, wenn man sich packt!

@jörg

wie siehts denn freitag oder sa mit fahren aus hätt mal wieder lust die bremsen gehn zwar net weil neue scheiben drauf sind aber egal!!

wastl


----------



## littledevil (1. Dezember 2004)

Wastl, auch von mir noch ALLES GUTE!! War die letzten Tage verhindert zu schreiben.. Sag mal bescheid, dann könn ma mal wieder fahren! 

@ Chikken: Dich hab ich irgendwie net erreicht.. hast ja Sonntag mal angerufen, oder? Muss dich mal mit nach Esb nehmen.. da könn ma bissle streetfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Dezember 2004)

was hälst denn wenn ma morgen auf bayreuth fahrn und dann mit den leuten von dort fahren gehn und dann den neuen stammtische eröffnen?


----------



## littledevil (2. Dezember 2004)

Stammtisch??
Sieht auch recht ungemütlich aus draussen.. hmm bin nächste Woche ws eh ein paar Tage in Bayreuth, denk aber wenn ich das Bike dabei hab wirds schneien und wenn ichs daheim lass wirds schönes wetter.. na ruf mal an wennst heut aus hast! Gestern abend war ich im Keller im hauseigenen Funkloch.. deswegen hast mich net erreicht


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2004)

Hei Jungs,
hoff ihr wart heut fahren. 
Nachdem es bestes Bergwetter war haben sich meine Trantüten doch für draußen entschieden.
Absolut geniaslter Sonnenschein so ab 8OOm.   Und sogar warm oben am Felsen  
Wobei wir uns dann auch nur für Extemschlufing und einer Treppenchrashpaterstberutsching (siehe Bild) entschlossen haben.
Aber Hauptsache draußen.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Dezember 2004)

ich bin ja auch kaum neidisch... sitze seit heute morgen hier im hofer bunker und mach einen auf arzt.
aber morgen früh komm ich heim, und dann werd ich mich erstmal in den wald begeben und gucken obs schön glatt ist   
eigentlich wollte ich mit nem kumpel den schneckenstein entlang aber der hat sich heute sein banshee kaputt gemacht    wird wohl wieder auf ne tour gegen meinen schweinehund rauslaufen. mal sehen wer gewinnt.
vielleicht diesesmal mit kontaktlinsen und warmen camelback... die hier im dorf halten mich eh inzwischen für noch viel durchgeknallter als noch im sommer   

was passt an dem bild hier nicht?


----------



## NWD (6. Dezember 2004)

zu wenig kette vorhanden tipp ich mal


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Dezember 2004)

genau   
war richtig prima, 10km durch den schnee nach hause. da die kette aber erst 150 km drauf hatte hab ich flux mal den bikehändler meines vertrauens angerufen und ein "servicefahrzeug" angefordert   
damit war das dann doch noch zu retten.
hab heute meinen schweinehund doch nicht ganz so arg herausgefordert und bin nur ein wenig spielen gegangen. für ne tour hatte ich auf einmal zu viele protektoren an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> was passt an dem bild hier nicht?



Oh man, und ich hab nach was komplizierteren gesucht  
Wie zum Beispiel das der Schatten in den Fußabdrücken auf der falschen Seite ist oder das der Helm in der Schwerelosigkeit nicht so wehen kann    

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2004)

Oder das der Schilderbaum im Winter keine Schilder trägt.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Dezember 2004)

dere wie schauts denn am we aus mitfahren also street mein ich ...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2004)

hmm was ich noch sagen wollt   fahrt nie nen weichen maxxis im winter ... das funzt rein gar net  null gripp ... man rutscht ohne ende


----------



## konamann (7. Dezember 2004)

ächt? ich hatte zum letzten Bikesonsnow weiche Mobsters drauf und fand die recht akzeptabel, seitdem den ganzen Winter...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2004)

zumindest meine supertacky highroller waren letzten samstag steinhart und bewegten sich wenn man draufdrückte in zeitlupe


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Dezember 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest meine supertacky highroller waren letzten samstag steinhart und bewegten sich wenn man draufdrückte in zeitlupe


vielleicht hattest du ja auch etwas viel glühwein und bist daher ab und an gerutscht   und wenn man älter wird werden auch die beine schwächer. vielleicht hat der eman ja diesen herbst seine maximale leistungsfähigkeit überschritten und merkt nun wie es langsam bergab (was ein passender vergleich) geht.

so und nun hab ich mich derart weit aus dem fenster gelehnt, dass auch mein dicker hintern den schwerpunkt nimmer auf der guten seite halten konnte.
verzeih mir, master of dh   

meine 60a mischung ist gestern übrigens auch öfter mal gerutscht. vor allem auf diesen komisch glänzenden flächen... 
füße weg von gefrohrenen wurzeln, das geht nicht gut aus. der eman hat mir mal gesagt, nasse wurzeln sind nur mit speed zu fahren. aber wenns rad unter dir weg ist geht auch relativ schnell der flow flöten


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2004)

hmm ... ich denk mal drüber nach  

wir sollten unbedingt mal zusammen fahren ... bist ja threaddauergast


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2004)

Die nächsten Worte sind jetzt Threadübergreifend und versteht deswegen nur der OLB Emän.
Morgen würd ich mich schon trauen. Muß jetzt dann gleich ins Kinderklettern  
Der OLB Andy hat heut ja glaub ich auch keine Zeit.
Und geht morgen was   Sollten dann aber schon 11:30 so um die uns treffen.

Und Apropos trauen. Hab gerade mein Leben riskiert und bin der ERSTE LB der einen 7Meter Täibel übersprungen ist.(Mc Fly ist wesentlich kleiner)
Und FPSh war Kindergartenrisiko dagegen  
Ihr habt nur Glück das der nicht in einer Strecke drinn ist sonst wäre ich in einem Monat OLB  
Ach und du wolltest doch ein Bild von dem Roadgab was ich mir so vorstelle (aber wirklich nur vorstelle  )
Hab auch noch eins vom Täibelabsprung von heut. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wir sollten unbedingt mal zusammen fahren ... bist ja threaddauergast



Man Emän jetzt hast du den Tim verkrault. Du weißt doch das mit dir niemand aus dem Forum fahren will.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (11. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch noch eins vom Täibelabsprung von heut.
> 
> G.


Ist das Absprung oder Landung? Naja wirkt jedenfalls nicht zu klein


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Man Emän jetzt hast du den Tim verkrault. Du weißt doch das mit dir niemand aus dem Forum fahren will.
> 
> G.


irgendwie stimmt das ... wie gemein     

morgen hmm ... klar könnten klassisch snowmountain bullheadmountain fahren. müssten optimalste verhältnisse herrschen. die wohl so schnell net wiederkehren, weil so langsam wird jetzt wirklich mal der schnee kommen  

auf der koesseine wars zumindest opti heut ... seit langem mal wieder die schlüsselstelle am kaiserfelsen geschafft.

dieses Roadgap will ich sehen ... is von der lauschakategorie und wenn ich da hinfahre nächstes jahr (in den tiefsten osten) muss ich das schon können


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2004)

@teufel ... könntest ruhig mal wieder mit im gelände fahrn


----------



## TimvonHof (12. Dezember 2004)

der jörg knallt ja zunehmend durch   bist du sicher, dass du nichti irgendwie zu viele nwd-folgen gegessen hast?

zur sache mit dem eman: es ist nicht das problem dass keiner mit ihm fahren will. wenn man mim eman unterwegs ist, dann halt nur die ersten paar meter, danach isses dann wie wenn man alleine fährt, und das gilt in beide richtungen   
verschreckt bin ich ich dadurch nicht, aber es sollten noch ein paar andere dabei sein, dass ich nicht so alleine bin - schließlich bin ich eine ausgeburt an kondition und auch drops um die 50 cm machen mir nix aus   

ne im ernst hab gestern meinen ersten 1,5 m gemacht - war aber keine absicht, ich bin nur den falschen felsen angefahren  . ansonsten kotzt mich dieses bergaufgeeier inzwischen richtig an - hab mein winterformtief noch nicht erreicht und merk täglich wie es schwerer wird die hänge hoch zu kurbeln   

so - heute werd ich evt mal einen beschneiten skihang ausprobieren, der hat den vorteil, dass er a) nicht in meiner gegend liegt und b) unten relativ schnell auf teer und dann über einen ausgetretenen trail weitergeht. damit sind meine fluchtchancen denkbar günstig   
das auto werd ich wohl nicht oben am hang sondern unten etwas weiter weg vom trail postieren. hoch kurbeln - runter schliddern - fliehen - einladen - und wech. viecht auch noch mit ner sturmhaube unterm helm  
... große pläne - vielleicht aber auch nur ne kleine runde über meine kondition ärgern


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2004)

Mist hab verschlafen, wollt eher aufstehen  
Tim, fahr halt heut mit, falls wir die Klassikrunde fahren. Liegt es sogar fahrtechnisch einfach.
Am Berg ist sogar strahlender Sonnenschein.
Man ich brauch jetzt erst noch einen Kaffee.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> bin der ERSTE LB der einen 7Meter Täibel übersprungen ist.
> G.



da wäre ich mir nciht so sicher  

hmm wie weit is denn des roadgap und wo is des?

mfg
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> da wäre ich mir nciht so sicher
> 
> hmm wie weit is denn des roadgap und wo is des?
> 
> ...



Nachdem du noch jung bist und nicht weißt was 7m sind   und du keinen Vergleich mit dem Mc Fly hast (da du dich ja immer weigertest mit zum Geißkopf zu fahren)... .ähmm.....jetzt weiß ich nimmer was ich schreiben wollen tun wollt  
Nimm einfach den Streettable in Waldershof und nimm ihn mal 2. 
Und des Roadgab hat so 12m Weite.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Dezember 2004)

hmm naja 12 meter is scho weit..

hmm hmm hmmm

achja gap schreibt man so und net gab...nen kleines gap is ja auch 
kein(e) "gabel!


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2004)

die runde gestern war ganz nett .... bis auf nen kleines lichtprob  das eis macht die sache nur interessanter 
so ganz nebenbei bin ich zweimal dem glatteis erlegen und das jeweils direkt vor wanderern  

das roadgap ... zuerst schau ich das mal an ... dann können wir ja mal weiterphilosophieren
so ganz nebenbei war der zielsprung in tabarz 14 m ... und den muss ich 05 springen  

@tim von hof ... die richtig grossen sachen gehen eher gut als diese kleinen ach das mach ich ja nebenbei dinger
fahr halt mal mit endlich ... so schnell bin ich net ... dass du das auch mal siehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (13. Dezember 2004)

so - das mit dem tollen skihang (carlsfeld) hat dann nicht geklappt, sind nur zu zweit gewesen und haben uns dann für ne tour (!) entschieden. waren so 35 km auf glatteisloipen durch wald. wie der eman schon sagt - umfallen in zeitlupe. blöderweise war kaum jemand unterwegs - nur immer dann wenn wir uns entschlossen haben zu schieben. unterwegs simmer dann an einen kleineren lifthang gekommen und das ding runtergeheizt. einer der snowboarder war etwas genausoschnell den rest hammer versägt - der boarder hat dann unten aber irgendwie eleganter gebremst   
was sollst - die jungs vom lift haben uns dann ein bier verkauft und wir haben wieder hochgeschoben. prima drauf. gegen ende wars dann doch etwas kalt    

eman - das du nicht so schnell bist hab ich ja am feuerberg gesehen - immerhin war der staub novh nicht wieder völlig am boden bis ich dann vorbei gekommen bin.   
ne im ernst - ich hab halt einen recht vollen terminplan und werd auf alle fälle mal mitmachen wenns zeitlich hinhaut. nur im moment kann meine süße es irgendwie nicht ab wenn ich die adventszeit aufm bike verbringe und sie mit den kiddies irgenwie einen auf vorweihnachtszeit macht. ist auch zu verstehen. daher bin ich halt eher hier im eck unterwegs.


----------



## OLB Phil (15. Dezember 2004)

so etz ich auch mal wieder da!

für freitag gegen frühen abend is "jahresabschluss"-auf-die-kössa-laufen-und-eins-trinken angedacht.
währ schon wenns ma mit paar mehr leuten von uns klappt.

@körner die ham auch kinderportionen

@all bei mir alles beim alten. hab nix gscheits zum fahren (ausser arrow mit mag21  ) und such wohnung in und um BT

hoff klappt mit fr.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2004)

Hoffentlich regnets da net.

@Körnerle: Warst jetzt schon mal am Riesentable.
Sind ja max 20min. von dir aus weg.
Oder hast wieder eine deiner 894378247830475478578848957590ß656598904786536478278547854548665909049389578968905765978956890478548938947897958906785907868990784894566589590789068090459048790689754848968907590789085433058959085906908984856958456849685869058645983945754335747573475873975489047593857958937475837587347890885858983588804305890ß38540ß90ß303850939058908099058534989038438968905489047945689069080084698467354343359085805 Ausreden.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Dezember 2004)

hey jörg wo isn des is des da in der nähe von kötzersdorf bei nem flubereinigungsweg..oder wo?
achja und ich fahr singlespeed und allein spring ich des net  

lol naja weil ich ja immer nur ausreden such...

 

wenn dann gründe

@ phil 
also ich bin dabei   vielleicht hast ja wieder nen paar 
nekroPHILe witze oder so wär cool

ok 
mfg
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2004)

Des ist bei Unterwap(p)enöst, so ein wenig oberhalb. Einfach die Straße weiter, ist unübersehbar.
Höchstens 19min. von dir.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2004)

Hei Jungs ich nommal,
werd`s Freittag net in den Laden schaffen.
Aber hab dann so ab 19nullnull Zeit.
Also macht mal eine Zeit für Billardsteckenseine aus.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2004)

also dann muss ich freitag net nach waldershof fahren mitm bike ... gut  
wetter scheint ja eh net so toll zu werden am WE


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2004)

Bs geht bei jedem Wetter.

Heut wäre sogar FPSh voll gut gegangen.
War nämlich da oben zum Eisklettern. 
Könnt euch garnet vorstellen wie warm es am Oko ist  
Dafür gabs kaum Eis sondern mehr Wiese.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2004)

Also morgen (Fr) 19:30 am Köpaplatz.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Dezember 2004)

hmmm kann mcih irgendwer von marktredwitz bzw. waldershof aus mitnehmen weil hinfahren (mit dem fahrrad (ichhab nochk ein auto))
will ich auch net 
und anschließend wärs nett wenn man mich wieder zu einem bahnhof oder in die nähe bringen würde
danke
ich will nähhhhmlich auch mit

mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB Wastl (16. Dezember 2004)

Samstag BS

Hab freitag abend zwar zeit! Weiss aber net ob mich der Jörg mitnimmt!


mfg

Wastl


----------



## OLB Andi (16. Dezember 2004)

hm... nur mal für die dies noch net wissen. ich hab mir mal so zum spaß nen zweitmaggi rausgelassen. hat zwar schon awengerle gedauert... hab so zwei, drei monate das i-net durchforstet aber dann hab ich ihn gefunden. und jetz hab ich ihn. unter anderen. also wenn jemand ne komplette rettungsschere / -spreitzer braucht ... oder ne schaumkanone... oder atemschutzausrüstung... hätt ich jetz alles. 
ja, ein schlauchboot war auch dabei.


wenn ich so nach 2500 arbeitsstunden damit fertig bin werd ich den alten kofferaubau verschrottet , das fahrwerk um 120mm höher,  wesendlich größere geländreifen montiert, nen frontbügel, sitepipes gebaut, haufenweise lichter rangeschraubt, schwarz lackiert, ein wechselsystem angefetigt, eine pick-up pritsche montiert ( so mit nach hinten abfallenden rohren) und den scheibenwischer repariert haben.

dann brauch ich blos noch jemand vom tüv überzeugen das des ein wohnmobil ist und der versicherung beibringen, das des auto doch schon älter is als im brief steht. 

hm... alles in allen also kleinigkeiten.

so... mal noch zwei bildchen ( bei nacht )

heißen wird er übrigens  MONSTERMAG

also... meld mich in 2500 stunden wieder...


----------



## OLB Andi (16. Dezember 2004)

also gut... wegen morgen... ich werd halt dann auch net im laden sein. hoffendlich weint der sascha da net. 


@ eman: hast du mein akku???  wenn ja - bringst´n abend mit.

@ cf:  also rein theopraktisch könntest bei mir ab mak mitfahren. mir könnten aber auch mit´m phil fahren, der hat nämlich mehr sitzplätze  -  oder ich fahr mit meinen erstmag.

@ jörg : jaaaa.... ich weis das noch keine 2500 stunden rum sind *nerv*

also sers


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Dezember 2004)

@ andi/phil

ja des wär cool hab aber mein bike dabei..des müsst ma auch verstauen irgendwo.
yeah ich wollte schon immer mal mitm mag fahrn  

dere
Richie


----------



## littledevil (17. Dezember 2004)

@Andi:     
@Wastl: kommst du mitm BigBike am Wochenende? Des möcht ich schon mal sehen wenn fertig aufgbaut ist..


----------



## OLB Wastl (17. Dezember 2004)

am bigbike fehlt immer noch die scheissbremse aber wenigstens der dämpfer is jetzt da geh etz erstmal mein freeriderrr fertig machen

mfg

wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Dezember 2004)

@ jörg
versuch schon die ganze zeit dich zu erreichen

kannst du mcih in deinem auto mit bis zu kösser nehmen
wenn ich so um  18:30 oder so in neusorg bin 
danke
richie (der endlich 18 werden wil und e in auto braucht ...)


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2004)

Also des soll erstmal der beitrag 2848,5 sein:
@Andy: Es sind doch noch gar keine 2500 Stunden vorbei.

So und nun wieder zum Normaltämporärbeitragsnummernbeitrag:

@Tschikken: Ja, aber komm nicht vor 18:30 Uhr fallste kommst. Weil ich da wahrscheinlich noch net daheim bin.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Dezember 2004)

okilidokilli


----------



## OLB Carre (18. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und Apropos trauen. Hab gerade mein Leben riskiert und bin der ERSTE LB der einen 7Meter Täibel übersprungen ist.(Mc Fly ist wesentlich kleiner)
> Und FPSh war Kindergartenrisiko dagegen
> Ihr habt nur Glück das der nicht in einer Strecke drinn ist sonst wäre ich in einem Monat OLB
> Ach und du wolltest doch ein Bild von dem Roadgab was ich mir so vorstelle (aber wirklich nur vorstelle  )
> ...



ich meld mich auch mal wieder! der table geht also! da muss ich auch hin! und des gap, na ja, ich glaub da muss ma sehr schnell sein, 12m??? vom motocrosser anziehen lassen??? schau ma mal, dann sehn ma scho!   

des wochenende mit biken schauts schlecht aus, hab keine zeit und auch eigentlich keine lust! 
wird wohl auf nächste jahr draus raus laufen!

bin ab weihnachten erst mal zwei wochen boarden in saalbach!  

man sieht sich! sersn! 

OLB Carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2004)

hmm weil wir gestern drüber geredet haben ... und das der carre wohl schon auf papier gelesen hat ... hier die beschreibung des innsbrucker nightrides 

http://www.vertriders.com/221104/presse_npt04/fullimages/nr2_f.jpg

hier kann man die unvergessliche aussicht ein wenig erahnen http://www.vertriders.com/221104/presse_npt04/fullimages/nr3_f.jpg

http://www.vertriders.com/221104/presse_npt04/fullimages/nr4_f.jpg


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Dezember 2004)

scheiss vertriders!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2004)

hmm hat ganz schön viel geschneit ... biken dürft zumindest heut unmöglich sein im gelände


----------



## littledevil (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich werd mir wohl noch eine schöne zugeschneite Wiese suchen   aber mehr als 10cm Schnee ham wir net


----------



## TimvonHof (19. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mir wohl noch eine schöne zugeschneite Wiese suchen   aber mehr als 10cm Schnee ham wir net


sieht so aus, als ob die langlaufsaison angebrochen ist. hab grad mein auto freigeschaufelt um morgen früh nicht allzuzeitig raus zu müssen. 
jetzt is erstmal winter, bis diverse wege festgetreten sind. im lockeren schnee ist kein vorankommen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2004)

naja so wie der wetterbericht zur zeit is taut der schnee wohl wieder bis weihnachten ... auf jedenfall voll blödes wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2004)

Taut weg   
Glaub der taut nur an. Die habe bis minus 12 Grad für die Woche angesagt   = Eis

G.


----------



## littledevil (20. Dezember 2004)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> sieht so aus, als ob die langlaufsaison angebrochen ist. hab grad mein auto freigeschaufelt um morgen früh nicht allzuzeitig raus zu müssen.
> jetzt is erstmal winter, bis diverse wege festgetreten sind. im lockeren schnee ist kein vorankommen mehr


Doch doch! Bei gewisser Steilheit schon    leider kommt diese Steilheit in meiner Gegend recht selten vor. Zur Zeit ists aber bei uns auch noch auf weniger steilen Hängen ganz okay.


----------



## TimvonHof (20. Dezember 2004)

naja - die steilheit ist halt auch so ne sache mit zwei seiten...
je steiler desto besser kommst du aich im tiefschnee vorwärts, aber halt nur in einer richtung   
klar isses prima ne piste runter zu schiessen - aber leider sind die wege vom pistenfuß weg (bei uns) derzeit nicht soo toll fahrbar. und einen kilometer schieben find ich doof.
wie gesagt - das ändert sich ja, wenn die ersten glühweinverkäufer da hinfahren und prima spuren bauen


----------



## konamann (21. Dezember 2004)

Hey Jungens!
heut stand bei uns in der Zeitung was, dass am ochsenkopf für 30000 zwei DH Strecken entstehen sollen. kann da einer was dazu sagen? wer macht das/plant das?


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Dezember 2004)

@ all

also wer hat boch am 24 o. 25 o. 26 
bei mir im wald zu fahrn..an die, die da noch nie warn es is für alle was dabei von nem halben meter bis 3m und mehr drophöhe und technische abfahrten und ne "strecke " zum heizen...

also wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (21. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungens!
> heut stand bei uns in der Zeitung was, dass am ochsenkopf für 30000 zwei DH Strecken entstehen sollen. kann da einer was dazu sagen? wer macht das/plant das?



alter! was genau planen die denn für das viele geld. sind da die halterungen, die tüvabnahme und so weiter schon mit drin. oder wieviel geld kosten denn die leute, die da schaufeln und hämmern. kann es sein, das den löwenanteil mal wieder die planung der dh-strecken verschlingt. ich dachte bisher war eher was in richtung freeride im gespräch.... fragen über fragen

werd aber auf allefälle  hinfahren, und dieses jahr auf alle fälle auch leute mitbringen. kann ja nicht sein, dass wir es nach bozi und bm schaffen und den oko links liegen lassen.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (21. Dezember 2004)

ach eure Bürokraten sind ja geizig läppische 30000.

die Penner bei uns in der Stadt wollen nen MTB Martathonstrecke für 400000 bauen...so an der Basilika in Gössweisstein und den ****ing Obst Museum vorbei (20 Sehenwürdigkeiten auf 120km ich kann dann alle 6km anhalten und mich erfreuen) und keiner will sowas haben, die wollen ohne überhaupt nen Biker gefragt zu haben Geld rausdonnern. Ich weiss net die Daten find ich net cool ehr scho 120km min 2000hm und 2 Wirtschaften zum Wassertanken.
Naja die wird dann eh nicht angenommen, da sich keiner der von FO nach Gössweinstein mitm Bike fährt noch für ne Kirche interresiert. Und persönlich finds ich voll coool mit puls 165 an nem Kirschbaum vorbeizufahren.
naja Bürokraten sind ********...
und nochwass die wollten ja schon länger bei euch was bauen (sogar der Schneider) auf der anderen Seite von euch aber des wurde nicht genehmigt wegen Naturschutz und so...und jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich Pimp Führmann zock gut was von den Kohlen ab und stellt euch wenn ihr das nicht richtig abcheckt voll die schwule ********n ala feuerberg hin.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> also wer hat boch am 24 o. 25 o. 26
> bei mir im wald zu fahrn..an die, die da noch nie warn es is für alle was dabei von nem halben meter bis 3m und mehr drophöhe und technische abfahrten und ne "strecke " zum heizen...
> ...



Notfalls würde es ja auch bei Schnee gehen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungens!
> heut stand bei uns in der Zeitung was, dass am ochsenkopf für 30000 zwei DH Strecken entstehen sollen. kann da einer was dazu sagen? wer macht das/plant das?



Eine gabs dieses Jahr schon mal.
Mit kostenlosen Liftfahren für Biker.
Aber da wollte keiner kommen  und so hatten wir alle Lifthalter für uns alleine  

G.


----------



## littledevil (22. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> also wer hat boch am 24 o. 25 o. 26
> bei mir im wald zu fahrn..an die, die da noch nie warn es is für alle was dabei von nem halben meter bis 3m und mehr drophöhe und technische abfahrten und ne "strecke " zum heizen...
> ...


mach ma halt von 24.-26.   nee, Spass 24. oder 26. wär mir am liebsten
wasn für ne Strecke? Die berühmte Bahn n Kemnath..  
Ich bin jedenfalls dabei..

Und für 30000 Euro würd ich schon ne schöne Strecke für euch bauen am Oko


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Dezember 2004)

hmm ja am 26 ok?

24 is scho streetfahrn in bayreuth  

fÃ¼r 30.000 â¬ wÃ¼rd ichmich nen ganzes jahr als menschliches hinderniss auf die strecke stellen
egal!

mfg
Richie


----------



## Kamaykazee (22. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ja am 26 ok?
> 
> 24 is scho streetfahrn in bayreuth
> 
> ...



lol du laberst scho wieder Zeug   ! Naja am 24. Steeten in BT City? Is ja doll dass ich des auch mal erfahr!   Ähm.........ja beri dir im Wald müss ma mal schaun! Also am 26. Dürfte möglich sein! Wennst uns noch sagst wie wir da hin kommen!


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Dezember 2004)

einfach nach kemnath fahrn ab da is es unter chickenfeeds hometrails ausgeschildert


----------



## littledevil (22. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> einfach nach kemnath fahrn ab da is es unter chickenfeeds hometrails ausgeschildert


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Dezember 2004)

hmmm irgendwie regt mich des auf das wir soviele foren haben 
naja egal

also 26.
welche uhrzeit ist euch am liebsten

an alle dies noch net kennen ihr fahrt einfach nach kemnath und dann treff ma uns..irgendwo in der "stadt" und fahrn gemeinsam hin der wald is auch net weit von der zivilisation weg

mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2004)

Hoffentlich hat der Emän da Zeit.
Weil da muß er mit hin. 
Net das er vorm Wheinachtsbaum singen muß weil die Oma an dem Tag da ist 
Aber warten wir mal ab bis er wieder von der Schule   daheim ist und für das Forum Zeit hat.

G.


----------



## littledevil (23. Dezember 2004)

Ab 1 müsst ich wieder einigermaßen fit sein.. langsam werden echt viele Foren bzw. Threads.. naja nennt man wohl Multitasking. Lustig wärs eigentlich wenn man immer in einem anderen Forum Antworten auf gestellte Fragen postet..
@Wastl: am Samstag ist wieder Pumpen-Jam in Eschenbach! Also wennst Bock hast..


----------



## Supah Gee (23. Dezember 2004)

Aloa, 

wollt mich auch mal wieder melden...
Bin etz wieder Zivilist   

Eure Buchstein Äktschn sieht ja echt lustig aus, war da auch schon mal zum klettern   
Aber zz des Wetter...naja    da geh ich lieber n bissl in die Muckibude....die Tonnen von den guten Arzberger Frank Lebkuchen   ham auch net grad zur Konditionsverbesserung beigetragen   
Verdammt hätt ich etz net sagen dürfen sonst werd ich nie LB    aber da ja grad schon verhandlungen mim Littledevil sind bewerb ich mich an dieser Stelle auch gleich mit    

Wegen Bikepark Oko hätt ich da so ne Idee...  
Wenn da auch mal n NS ensteht könnte man doch als Verbindung 2er ochsenkopf- & fichtelgebirgstypischen Granitfelsblöcken ne "Northshore Hängebrücke" errichten   , ihr wisst schon, wie früher aufn Kinderspielplatz diese Hängebrücken-Kettenkonstruktion nur ohne Geländer    

Naja des wars auch schon   

 c ya & Frohe Wine810 
                          Marco


----------



## OLB Wastl (23. Dezember 2004)

So musste mal meine neue Cam ausprobieren und euch mal nen Einblick in mein Projekt dh bike geben!
Achja und mein Freerider post ich auch mal hat ja jetzt ne suntour federgabel!!

MFG

Wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2004)

Mit der Outung deiner neuen Federgabel werden dich alle hier im Forum zerreißen  

G.


----------



## konamann (23. Dezember 2004)

leckts mich der Rahmen is fett!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungens!
> heut stand bei uns in der Zeitung was, dass am ochsenkopf für 30000 zwei DH Strecken entstehen sollen. kann da einer was dazu sagen? wer macht das/plant das?


hmm das wurd ausführlich anfang oktober alles in diesem thread hier besprochen  
was da nun wirklich draus wird wird man sehen ... 30000 euro sind viel wenn mans ehrenamtlich baut ... so sinds nur peanuts also kanns nichts gescheites werden

da es jetzt in der zeitung stand kommen die pics und ne kurze story auf die page   oder was meinst jörg?


@jörg ... ich bin nimmer in der schule   
zeit sollt ich haben denk ich mal

@supah gee ... lb willst werden ... wenn keiner einspruch erhebt warum net. was macht dein knie?

@all ...
es sollen mal wieder t-shirts gemacht werden ... also überlegt mal was für nen motiv drauf soll



> und jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich Pimp Führmann zock gut was von den Kohlen ab und stellt euch wenn ihr das nicht richtig abcheckt voll die schwule ********n ala feuerberg hin.


aber nen anfang wär auch damit gemacht ... und es war ja nicht unser geld das er abgezogt hat dann ... man kann dann schon hinterherbauen und dran feilen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2004)

@Suptschi: du kletterst ?!?

@OLB Emän: zum Glück hast bei der Gobel die falsche reingeschrieben.

G.


----------



## konamann (24. Dezember 2004)

@eman: sorry, hab den thread nur bis seite 94 gelesen, muss wohl danach stehen...   werd mich mal auf die suche machen.

ahh jetzt ja, habs gefunden. kann man da als Freiwiiliger und potentieller nutzer net irgendwie einfluss auf die Planung nehmen? ich mein es sollt ja eher a Fr werden als ne BX Strecke den ganzen Berg runter, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (24. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Suptschi: du kletterst ?!?



Eigentlich net, nur n Kumpel war lang bei da Bergwacht und hat ne Ausrüstung und da bin ich mal mit, bissl abseilen und rumkraxeln   



			
				HeMAN schrieb:
			
		

> @supah gee ... was macht dein knie?



Geht wieder so einigermaßen, danke, wird aber wohl doch irgendwann mal wieder operiert werden müssen, mal schaun was es macht wenn ich wieder bissl laufen geh


----------



## Bigribiker (24. Dezember 2004)

hey
FROHE WEIHNACHTEN AN ALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


P.S: Hat jemand interesse an einem fast ungebrauchten BIG HIT 2003, NP: 4300, Preis jetzt ca. 2000 eher drunter....
MfG, 
carsten


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: sorry, hab den thread nur bis seite 94 gelesen, muss wohl danach stehen...  werd mich mal auf die suche machen.
> 
> ahh jetzt ja, habs gefunden. kann man da als Freiwiiliger und potentieller nutzer net irgendwie einfluss auf die Planung nehmen? ich mein es sollt ja eher a Fr werden als ne BX Strecke den ganzen Berg runter, oder?


 
man jetzt kommst ... beim testbetrieb wären nen paar mehr fahrer net schlecht gewesen ... das mitm einfluss nehmen wird sich zeigen ...  hehe steht auch alles in diesem thread hier ... wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil   (hehe ich kenn leute die würden mich für diesen satz fast umbringen   )


----------



## littledevil (24. Dezember 2004)

> FROHE WEIHNACHTEN AN ALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ebenso!!


> ... wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil  (hehe ich kenn leute die würden mich für diesen satz fast umbringen  )


..warum denn? Scheinbar können die das doch dann lesen..    und die die's nicht können .. naja .. ,die wissen ja eh nicht was da steht


----------



## konamann (25. Dezember 2004)

das lesen an sich is nich soo das problem, ich bin nur grad gnadenlos zu faul, da zu finden was ich lesen sollte  

nee schmarrn, wenn mal wieder was ansteht wegen OK bin ich gern als Tester/Berater/Dingsda mit dabei.


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Dezember 2004)

vor lauter scheiss weihnachten darf man nciht den geburtstag vom 
carre vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2004)




----------



## OLB Carre (25. Dezember 2004)

danke für die Glückwünsche, ich geh mich etz erst mal richtig weghaun!  
hab etz urlaub und bin ab morgen erst mal zwei wochen boarden in saalbach!  goil!
auf bald und noch nen schönen feiertag!
le Carré


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2004)

@Bigri: Ist der Hensel und... des Radgeschäft in Bayreuth? Und besser kann man des mit dem Rollentraining net ausdrücken  

@Ohl: Nachdem ich die Drops nur noch runterschau   und der Emän sich nur noch überschlägt haben wir beschlossen wieder auf Ht´s umzusteigen.  
Weil man da eindeutig von was höherem runterspringen kann und vom Wheeliefahren mag ich erst gar net sprechen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2004)

wie recht du doch hast  ... aber zum glück ist der neue stern am bikerhimmel ein lettenbruder


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Dezember 2004)

yeah kuhles video alter und kuhle fahrräderns

www.fichtlride.de/buchstein271204.wmv


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2004)

hmm sturz ist ingenieursmäßig analysiert ... 

landung für meine verhältnisse gut ... aber dann warum auch immer bin ich vorn auf einmal wieder in der luft und lenk leicht nach rechts da wohl der baum auf mich zukommt ... dann bekommt das vorderrad wieder vollen grip ... vergräbt sich in der erde und der rest ist bekannt

wohl ein kombination aus angst ... falscher droptechnik ... zuviel luft in der gabel gepaart mit zuwenig zugstufe  (die letzten beiden sachen sollten nem technikgläubigen wie ich einer bin net passieren  )


----------



## Bigribiker (28. Dezember 2004)

@jörg
ja, is in bt der laden in der gleichen straße wie der multicycle, nur ein bisschen weiter hinten....


----------



## Bigribiker (28. Dezember 2004)

@konamann
..bissu der andi? 
...oder wieviele konamännla gibts denn in bt??


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2004)

Mist  ich kann des Video daheim net anschauen   

@Emän: ich glaub die Druckstufe von der Gobel war für die Temperaturen bei den Helligkeitswerten und dem Druckverlust durch den Höhenunterschied des Drobs in der Vertikalachse und den Ausdunstungen der Baumrinde im Übergangsbereich zum Sandboden um 2 Mykrobarsec. zu hart interexapoliert verdreht justiert.

G.


----------



## littledevil (28. Dezember 2004)

> Mist  ich kann des Video daheim net anschauen


  Wiesu denn bluß?
@Chicken: Warst wohl wieder bei deiner "Bike-Video-Runterlad-Freundin"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2004)

ja war ich
die hat mich dann um halb 11 rausgehauen
ich konnts nur 21 mal anschauen


----------



## littledevil (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich werd noch ein bissl brauchen.. aber die ersten 17% kann ich mir gleich ansehen


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2004)

hmm habt ihr noch ne idee wo wir noch filmen könnten dann schneid ich das vid irgendwann mal fertig


----------



## konamann (28. Dezember 2004)

@Bigi....: bin der Besitzer der Hälfte von den mir bekannnten zwei Kona Bikes in Bt.

und ja du hast richtig geraten! sers!


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2004)

hmm wo kann man noch filmen?

kannst du überhaupt fahren im moment, eman?

achja wasn für musik


kein plan wo noch...(?)


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (28. Dezember 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm habt ihr noch ne idee wo wir noch filmen könnten dann schneid ich das vid irgendwann mal fertig



oben am Siegesturm in Bayreuth! Da sind noch a paar drops und die ein oder andere lustige abfahrt!


----------



## konamann (28. Dezember 2004)

oh ja da warn wir doch schomal, aber viele Drops waffen mir grad net ein außer hinten am See...
achja, die zwei schönen lines am Spielplatz...


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2004)

ja street is immer gut...ja der mitm scott hat mir gesteckt, dass er dort an dem turm neue hohe drops gebaut hat..


----------



## konamann (28. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich jetz a rad hätt was läuft, könnt ich glatt mal hochfahren und üben
naja zumindest mal mit der CCmühle hochbolzen und anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (28. Dezember 2004)

und hinterm spielplatz oben an der motocross bahn (das verwilderte Teil), da sind noch 3 die mir so spontan einfallen und direkt am siegesturm !


----------



## konamann (28. Dezember 2004)

ja, aber bloß kleine und dein einen Flatdrop... kan plan war scho lang nimmer oben.


----------



## littledevil (29. Dezember 2004)

Hab noch ein altes Foto gefunden von ner Radtour im März.. die Felsen müssen irgendwo zwischen Bayreuth und Bamberg sein.. genauer weiß ichs leider nicht mehr.. 
Im neuen Skatepark habt ihr doch noch nicht gefilmt, oder? 
Am Kulm wüsste ich noch nen netten Trail für ne Helmkamera-Verfolgung .. aber k.a. wies dort grade ausschaut..


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Dezember 2004)

der ganz links schaut gut aus


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2004)

Des ist blöder Kalkstein aus der Jurazeit und dann noch auf einer Wiese  
Aber es gäbe sowas in tauglich beim Carre daheim und im Wald.
Und er hat auch noch ein schönes Woldstreetgäb.

G.


----------



## Meiki (29. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Des ist blöder Kalkstein aus der Jurazeit und dann noch auf einer Wiese


Klakstein hat doch meist Grip und auf Wiese landet sichs schön,also passt die Lacation eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2004)

wenn das irgendwo zwischen bayreuth und bamberg is werdens wir eh nimmer finden können


----------



## littledevil (29. Dezember 2004)

Naja finden würd ichs wohl schon.. aber nimmer dieses Jahr   
Wiese? Die sind doch grün und nicht braun! Und das Feld ausm Vordergrund endet an den Bäumen im hinteren Vordergrund   
Aber ich werds mir mal genauer ansehen wenn ich mal in der Nähe bin.. 
Wo kommt der Carre noch mal her.. Sulzbacher Gegend, oder?


----------



## konamann (30. Dezember 2004)

dat is schomal in der fränkischen schweiz. jaja wer das nicht gemerkt hat,...

nee ich glaube an diesen Felsen im Sommer vorbeigekommen zu sein, weil ich mir die auch angeschaut hab. Gegend um Plankenfels. 
bei Oberailsfeld kenn ich noch nen ähnlichen hang, der auch sowas bietet.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2004)

Da ich den Kalkstein der "Fränkisschen" auch von ganz ganz ganz nah kenn, weiß ich das die Felsköpfe selbst da wo sie gerade zu sein scheinen super verschnörkelt sind = uneben  
Und die Landezonen nur von weitem steinlos ausschauen. Ich hasse diesen Kalkstein und es ist das be********* Klettergebiet der Welt  

G.


----------



## konamann (31. Dezember 2004)

das is das große problem. die singletrails der fränkischen sind hervorragend, aber zum droppen is da wirklich nicht allzuviel dabei.  
höchstens so trialmäßig aufm hinterrad ranhüpfen...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2004)

Ja die Singletrails sind dort echt genial.  
Zumindest des wenige des ich gesehen hab.

G.


----------



## littledevil (31. Dezember 2004)

.. na dann fahren wir halt mal die Singletrails dort.. ist doch eigentlich eh schöner als droppen..


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2004)

schönes neues bikejährchen und das uns die drops net ausgehen im jahre 2005  

fränkisches schweiz war ich noch nie zum biken


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2004)

wer bock zu ner neujahrsausfahrt? leider passen die bedingungen im wald net so recht


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2005)

Man schaut des Wetter draußen unschön aus  
Werd erstmal ein paar Webcams im Umkreis von ganz weit rum anschauen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2005)

Jetzt bin ich noch depremierter


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2005)

hehe is halt winter ... wo is eigentlich der silvesterthread hingekommen


----------



## Bigribiker (1. Januar 2005)

winter??
ich dachte, das ist die jahreszeit mit dem schnee und wos kalt ist und so???
draußen ist nichts davon... kann gar nicht winters sein....
sch....
schönes neues jahr!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2005)

Der Silvesterthread war von 2004 und jetzt haben wir ja 2005.

G.


----------



## ELM (1. Januar 2005)

Hi, 

Wünsch euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr !!!!


MfG Flo


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Januar 2005)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> winter??
> ich dachte, das ist die jahreszeit mit dem schnee und wos kalt ist und so???
> draußen ist nichts davon... kann gar nicht winters sein....
> sch....
> schönes neues jahr!!!


und? wenn ich rausguck dann ist da alles voll mit schnee. leider seit gestern etwas pappig und nimmer griffig auf den wegen. aber wie ich schomal sagte, im moment siehts aus wie langlauf und nimmer wie bike, bin auf alle fälle neulich von einem hundeschlitten überholt worden. 3 km fahren auf dem untergrund und total im eimer sein. das kanns nicht sein auf dauer.

wenns nun wieder kalt wird siehts aber eher aus wie schlittschuh.


----------



## Bigribiker (2. Januar 2005)

und wenn ich jetzt rausschau liegen nur noch vereinzelte schneehaufen auf der wiese, auf den wegen ist größtenteils eis, wie man es sonst im april oder so hat und spikes is auch wieder nichts, weil nich überall eis liegt....
gottseidank kann ich im moment nich biken!!
aber skifahren oder schaltafel oder irgendwas wär auch mal wieder ganz angenehm, kann man aber alles vergessen bei diesen verhältnissen....
trotzdem viele grüße!
c


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> und? wenn ich rausguck dann ist da alles voll mit schnee. leider seit gestern etwas pappig und nimmer griffig auf den wegen. aber wie ich schomal sagte, im moment siehts aus wie langlauf und nimmer wie bike, bin auf alle fälle neulich von einem hundeschlitten überholt worden. 3 km fahren auf dem untergrund und total im eimer sein. das kanns nicht sein auf dauer.
> 
> wenns nun wieder kalt wird siehts aber eher aus wie schlittschuh.


hmm du musst in sibirien wohnen ... der nebel hat den schnee in rekordtempo verräumt ... leider im wald net


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2005)

Also bei uns war es nicht der Nebel. 
Bei uns hat es heute Nacht in strömen geregnet  
Und schau dir mal die Tempdaten vom Ochsenkopf heut Nacht an. Da ist mal ein absolute   stelle drinn.
Da muß uns wohl eine Wärmewelle aus den tiefen des intergallaktischen  Weltraums getroffen haben.
Mmmh...vielleicht haben wir dann ab morgen alle Superkräfte wenn wir aufstehen  
Und wir können irgenwie sowas wie....mmmh...zB. ganz schnell Zähneputzen  

Hab gestern übrigens mal ein wenig an meiner Streetperformäns gefeilt  
Bin sogar mitten auf der Autobahn Rad gefahren (erster)  Aber nur so einen Km.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (2. Januar 2005)

Wünsch Euch allen n gsundes neues Jahr und happy trails   



> Bin sogar mitten auf der Autobahn Rad gefahren (erster)  Aber nur so einen Km.



Zja da warst du wohl nicht erster    bin vor 2 Jahren auf der Europabrücke gefahren    

@Liftboy
Dein Bike is bei da Bike    wirds gepimpt    oder was???

Und wie is des etz mim Sascha und MC BT? Wird sowas wie Geschäftsführer?

c ya


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2005)

autobahn fahren ... hehe das bin ich damals oft als die A93 gebaut wurde ... so 12 km bis MAK immer  ich glaub das war in dem jahr in dem ich das univega gekauft hab

naja ich werd dann heut mal wieder auf der strasse fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2005)

Ich meinte natürlich erster im Jahr 2005    
Und ich bin auch als Gegenverkehr gefahren  

Heut müßte der Wästl wiederkommen  
Hoffentlich hat er noch beide Daumen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2005)

Ach nochwas. War gerade mal mit dem Auto am Kösserparkplatz. 
Ist selbt dort Matsche. Nur halt net so stark, sondern oberflächlich  
Also wenn des jetzt gefriert haben wir eine Jahrhunderteisdbahn    
Hoffentlich kommen die Woche meine Nokiäns, sonst muß ich den verklagen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2005)

hmm wo warst auf der autobahn ... wüsst jetzt keine in der nähe die gebaut wird A6?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2005)

Mmmh...müßte die A9 gewesen sein oder so ungefähr  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (3. Januar 2005)

@supah gee
JA!   
habs allerdings schon am 24. abgeschickt und heut wars immer noch nich in münchen... sch... schön blöd mit der post!!

@jörg
wie kommt man dazu, auf der autobahn gegenverkehr zu spielen mit dem rad?
wolltest du mautbrücken sabotieren? ...twingos überfahren? ...ferraris blenden? ...LKW's grüßen? ...in die vergangenheit zurück radeln? ...dich auf dem asphalt verewigen? ...oder was??


----------



## OLB Wastl (3. Januar 2005)

Hi

Bin heile ausm Urlaub zurück! Gesundes neues euch allen!
Geht am We was möcht mal wieder fahren wo liegt denn keins chnee?

mfg

wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Januar 2005)

freilich geht da was!
unter der brücke? z.b naja mal kcuken wies is am we


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2005)

@Bigri: Die war natürlich gesperrt. Aber ist schon irgendwie komisch auf einer so breiten Straße rumzueiern.

@Tschikken: 

G.


----------



## littledevil (4. Januar 2005)

> Gesundes neues euch allen!


Auch dir!
..Bisschen street-Fahren am Wochenende wär okay.. bei uns ist kein schnee.. bayreuth-skatepark     und city? Irgendwie fällt mir immer das gleiche ein..


----------



## OLB Wastl (4. Januar 2005)

wie wärsdenn mit weiden? war ich shco länger nimme rund bt kann ich mom net sehen!!

mfg

wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Januar 2005)

ja weideni st auch in ordnung oder eschenbach

.....

achja des flying soucer mag is saugeil

spitze andi!


----------



## littledevil (5. Januar 2005)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärsdenn mit weiden? war ich shco länger nimme rund bt kann ich mom net sehen!!
> 
> mfg
> 
> wastl


ohh ja, weiden ist gar keine schlechte idee.. was hastn angestellt in bayreuth   


> achja des flying soucer mag is saugeil


hmm danke.. bist bisher der erste Leser


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2005)

Würd auch schon mal wieder eine Runde striiht mitfahren.
An welchen Tag hattet ihr das denn angedacht? 

Was ist ein flying soucer mag  Und der Tschikken hat bestimmt nur Bilder angeschaut und ist darum wahrscheinlich nur der erste Anschauer.

G.


----------



## littledevil (5. Januar 2005)

Samstag oder so ..   




> Was ist ein flying soucer mag  Und der Tschikken hat bestimmt nur Bilder angeschaut und ist darum wahrscheinlich nur der erste Anschauer.


..bring dir mal eins mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (5. Januar 2005)

hi ho mitnander gsundes neues noch...

wollt mal anfragen ob ich auch mit streetn gehn kann ? (oder zusehen   )

muss aber erst mal sehen hab heut irgendwie voll den grippeangriff bekommen und schwächel etwas    

aber sollt ich wieder fit sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2005)

@Dr. Q: Logisch, und tolles Benutzerbild. Fehlt nur noch das Weizen  

@kleiner Satan: Warum erst Sam   da bin ich ja schon zum drittenmal streeten   Was ist denn morgen  

@Emän: War grade Freeriden oder so was ähnliches. An deinem Todesángstfelsen von damals 
Hab so was ähnliches wie eine Auffahrt hingebastelt   Aber mit dem Schnee drauf und der Graupelnässe von oben war jedesmal wieder der Horror und ich hab dann nach dem 8en mal eingesehen das heut kein guter Tag ist  
Überhaupt ist es voll kacke zur Zeit im Wald rumzueiern  

@Ändy: Hab gerade eine Mail bekommen das die Nokiäns unterwegs sind      

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (5. Januar 2005)

jaja sa würd mir auch passen! 


wastl


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Januar 2005)

Sach ma, wo streetets ihr denn immer so ?
Das klingt nämlich sehr interessant...


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Januar 2005)

hey alter was schreibn da neue leute rein voll krass, ey! boah ey!
aldaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! samstag fahrn ma fahrrad und voll gechillt (richtig scharf "chillen" kommt nähhhhhhhmlich von chilli! aldddddddaaaaaaaaaaaa)


ok und wo?

hab jezt fett kuhles edeka-bike man damit versenk ich euch ihr typens

war grad eisessn bei minusgradn°C...alddddddaaaaaaaa bringts volll !

ok reicht a wieder ham ma des auch wieder besprochen

servuze(alles klar!)


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2005)

oh je ... nur noch streeter unterwegs   ... lest mal oben ... der thread heisst freeriden ...   und net turnen

weiden für streeter is doch so ähnlich wie ostfreisland für dhler  


@jörg ... welcher todesangstfelsen? war lang nimmer im wald ... die woche noch net mal im freien aufm bike ... aber auf meinem drehstromgenerator getuneten hometrainer


----------



## Pater Paranoia (6. Januar 2005)

Oder auch im Wald, richtiges fahren, is mir egal... mir wird nämlich langsam ohne Radln langweilig...
Brauch wieder Neues unter den Reifen !


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2005)

@Ritschi: Wo hat es zur Zeit Minusgrade   Warst du richtiges Eis oder nur Speiseeis essen   Weil zweiteres kann ja jeder  

@Emän: Weißt schon, der Felsen wo man so leicht bergab erst aufsteigen muß und dann kommt sofort die Kante.
Kannst du auf deinem Generator auch Wheelies üben?!?  

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (6. Januar 2005)

hey jo, danke.

das Weizen ist natürlich nicht mit drauf, weil weißt ja so´n offenes Weizen verdunstet so schnell   

mir gehts heut a wieder besser, am sa ging bei mir a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2005)

Ja wird wohl Sam auf eine große Runde Weiden rauslaufen.
Beim letzten mal hats da geregrnet da ist dann net so viel gegangen (was immer das auch heißen mag)
Aber diesmal gibts ja schöne Aussichten  
Müssen im Prinzip nur noch eine Zeit ausmachen. Treffpunkt wird wohl......ahhhhh... die Verbindung bricht ab.......kön.....s...m.....nei.....ahhh...................................................näheres später.........




.......G.........


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2005)

wie schauts eigentlich im wald aus? ich denk mal unfahrbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2005)

@Eman: Also über 800m ist wohl Schpeikwetter, drunter ist oberunschön. Wechselt zwischen hart, schön fahrbarer Schnee, schlecht fahrbarer Schnee und steckenbleiben im Erdboden  
Und des alles wenn man Pech hat innerhalb von 100m  
Aber des war der Stand von gestern. Heut ist es wahrscheinlich schon wieder schlechter geworden.
Und Sam bei 288,16° K ist das beste Staßenwetter  
Und schau mal Emän mein neues noch weniger Unangenehmigkeits- und Ärgerkitt.  
Und meine neuen Buchse aus reinem Gold. Sind zwar sau schwer (19.6kg/dm³) aber ein optischer Leckerbissen   

@Körni: Wie schauts denn aus Samstag? Mach mal das Satansbrätchen klar.
Also der Wästl und ich haben schon mal so um 12 Uhr bei der Max Reger Halle ins Auge gefaßt.

@Dr. Q: Wohnst du da wo ich denk das du wohnst oder wohnst du wo anders das ich nicht denken kann das du da wohnst wo du wohnst bzw. nicht wohnst.  
Und hast du lust Sam.

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (6. Januar 2005)

@ jörg:
doch ich tu schon noch da wohnen wo du denkst dass ich wohn, zumindest wach ich manchmal in dem haus auf.. mhmmm...manchmal ess ich auch was in dem haus und den komische pc der in dem haus steht nutze ich auch um das hier zu schreiben mhmmm...   müsst also noch dort wohnen     

ja sam ging denk ich schon bei mir.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2005)

hmm dann verrate mal wo das ist wo du manchmal aufwachst  

hmm war heute im wald ... hmm saublödebedingungen ... spikes auch auf 500 m nötig ... zwischendurch wären dann auch tiefschlammreifen gut


----------



## littledevil (6. Januar 2005)

ganz schön was los hier..   


> oh je ... nur noch streeter unterwegs  ... lest mal oben ... der thread heisst freeriden ...  und net turnen



@eman:.. dan gehen wir halt freeriden auf teer .. kein problem.. und in weiden war ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie(!) fahren.. aber ne miniramp gibts jedenfalls.. freeriden auf Holz sozusagen..   
@dr Q: Servus. Lange nicht gesehen..
@Jörg: max reger halle.. äh wo war das nochmal.. da Richtung Fh raus? Oder ne.. Arbeitsamt die ecke, oder? dann also 12. hoff mal das wetter ist so wie heut
@Chicken: dann ich dich wohl mit.. können wir noch n bisschen metal hören  


> Oder auch im Wald, richtiges fahren, is mir egal...


wie    richtiges fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (7. Januar 2005)

@ emän: naja in weihermühhhhl (kennt keine sau  ) manchmal im bett manchmal am klo, je nach bierkonsum    

@ liteldevil: haberdere. ja stimmt schon zu lange nimmer!! wollt schon öfter mal schreiben zwecks biken aber weißt ja wie des ist,... na ich hoffe es klappt dann wenigtens samstag mal wieder    

@ jörg/all: mhm hat noch jemand platz für mich mit bike oder wenn nicht könnten wir ja wenigstens zusammen runter fahren so konvoy mäßig


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2005)

hmm weihermühl im bayerischen Wald?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2005)

Weihermüle ist bei Neusorg. Da wo der Diska ist. Die kennen glaub ich mehr  

@Dr. Q: Mein Auto ist schon vollgepackt. Aber zusammen runterfahren wäre ja wohl kein Prop. Wenn wir so um 11.15 Uhr zu dir über die Brücke fahren und bei dir umkehren und schaun ob du da bist und...........

@Emän: Wo warst du denn fahren? Werden heut (Andy , Ich, usw.) mal wieder um 17.30 Uhr im Laden sein.

@L. D. :Max Reger Halle, des ist da wo mich der Wastl hinführt. Des ist irgendwo bei dem N. T. glaub ich. Irgenwie dahinter. Am besten Wastl fragen.

G.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (7. Januar 2005)

Also was geht denn jetz morgen???
ich hab da irgendwas von streeten gelesen... die bayreuth-fraktion will auch mitspielen   
Sagt mal nen treffpunkt mit uhrzeit dann komm ich  auch!!!
Servaz R4k3t3


----------



## Dr.Q (7. Januar 2005)

@ eman: im bay. wald --- schön wärs...   

@ jörg ja des können wir schon so machen, du kannst allerdings auch gleich rückwärts über die brücke fahren dann brauchst bei mir nicht umkehren und kannst glei wieder los, mach ich auch immer so    

bin auf jeden fall um viertel fertig!!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2005)

@jörg ... 
ok dann komm ich vielleicht mit bike und flutlicht mal wieder nach whof 

weiden hmm ich glaub wenn da so nen andrang is muss ich auch kommen ...


----------



## littledevil (7. Januar 2005)

@rakete: ich bin um halb 12 in kemnath.. können uns ja dort treffen und konvoi nach wen fahren. Sag ma ca halb 12 stich-tankstelle. Wennst von BT kommst--> ausfahrt kemnath rausfahren --> oben grad über die Bundesstrasse--> vorbei am siemens parkplatz --> rechts tankstelle
@alle: kommen kommen.
@eman: kommst jetzt auch, oder? mit flying circ..


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: kommst jetzt auch, oder? mit flying circ..


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (7. Januar 2005)

littledevil: ich bin um halb 12 in kemnath.. können uns ja dort treffen und konvoi nach wen fahren. Sag ma ca halb 12 stich-tankstelle. Wennst von BT kommst--> ausfahrt kemnath rausfahren --> oben grad über die Bundesstrasse--> vorbei am siemens parkplatz --> rechts tankstelle

ich glaub ich weiß wo das is! werd schauen das ich noch paar btler mitbring
bis morgen um ca. 11.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (8. Januar 2005)

ja, schön.. Sonnenschein.. Weiden ruft. Bis denn..   
..war das mit dem Flying Circus wohl ein Letten-witz, oder wie?


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Januar 2005)

Hurra,
war heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs und bin gleich total auffe fr****e gefallen. ist aber nix passiert   
bei uns hats noch etwas glättezeuch auf den wegen und wenn mal auf hübschen schnee mit mäßig gripp um die ecke baldowerd kann es sein das man sich im nächsten moment kuven wünscht (siehe bild). komisches wetter für januar.
ausserdem hab ich auch mal rüber zum oko geguckt - siehe anderes bild, war aber noch etwas luftlinie dazwischen.

mächtiger wind gegen den heute zu fahren war.
tim


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Jungs,
ich war ein paar Tage mit meiner Femilie in Fleckl. Am 5.1.2005 bin ich den Downhill vom Ochsenkopf nach Fleckl  gefahren (zum Glück hatte ich das MTB mitgenommen   ). Ging sehr gut - der Schnee war griffig, kleine Sprünge waren auch drin. Einen Tag später war´s schon vorbei - Tauwetter, Sulz und Eis   . Der "M"-Schrägstrich nach Warmensteinach war leider unfahrbar   .
Der Ochsenkopf wird mich im Sommer wiedersehen!
lowfat


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2005)

@lowfat
sag was wennst das nächste mal kommst ...

@tim
ja das mitm wind musst ich gestern auch erfahren als ich auf der strasse nach waldershof fast weggeweht wurde ... 

weiden war heut nett auch wenn nen richtiger downhill sehr viel geiler wär ... das wetter is kaum zu glauben zur zeit


----------



## OLB Andi (8. Januar 2005)

sers,
war heut auf´m zuckerhut. wie im sommer. die forststraßen waren sogar weitgehend trocken!!!  die singeltrails sowieso. blos der wind war kacke. aber man kann halt net alles haben

ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich (wenns net regnet) mal wellertal - selb die ecke fahren (mit kaffeepäuschen am wunsiedeler weiher - falls jörg mitafhren sollte)
oder die andere ecke also waldsassen - kappel und des zeug. also wenn wer mitfahren will soll er sich halt rühren

+eilt+

@ jörg
bist du von den anstrengungen beim citybiken so fertig oder kommst später (so 20.30 / 21.00 uhr ) mal im purzelbaum. ich werd jedenfalls dortsein. falöls noch wer kommen will kann er des logischerweise tun

serssen - andi


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2005)

regnen solls morgen   mein wetterbericht sagt das net an ... wind sollt sich bis morgen so einigermasen beruhigt haben

heute abend komm ich nicht ... aber wenn ihr mal wieder mit diesen farbigen kugeln spielt will ich die revanche   die schwarze kugel wird aber vorher umlackiert


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Januar 2005)

wie wärs mal mit bildern?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2005)

@OLB Andy: Bin wohl ein wenig späht drann für gestern. Hatte gestern net mal mehr Kraft fürs Internet.
Habe auch gerade erst gesehen das ich gestern tatsächlich in Abwesenheit noch was von Rocky Mountain auf Ebay ersteigert habe  
Die Rorf´n sind gestern auch net gekommen.
Wegen heut, muß mich erst mal Wachkaffeetrinken bevor ich dich anrufe.

@Ritschi: Ja, Ja immer mit der Ruhe. Ich dachte du darst net internetten. Hab einen schönen Kränkflipp von dir am verbotenen Denkmal  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2005)

Hab gerade mit dem OLB Andy gefohnt. Also wer lust hat Abfahrt um 13 Uhr beim Andy in Arzberg.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2005)

geniales bild


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Januar 2005)

sersn, bin auch wieder da, war ganz schön hart!  a bissl verletzt bin ich auch, aber des wird scho wieder! genick gestaucht! 
@ chicken:   
man sieht sich!


----------



## littledevil (10. Januar 2005)

echt schönes bild!


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Januar 2005)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> sersn, bin auch wieder da, war ganz schön hart!  a bissl verletzt bin ich auch, aber des wird scho wieder! genick gestaucht!
> @ chicken:
> man sieht sich!




hehhe auf jeden wohnst ja jetzt leider so weit weg


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2005)

@Little Devil: Hab gerade dein "Flying Sa...äh.. Magazin" durchgelesen. Voll gut     
Wenn kommt denn das nächste raus???

@Ritschi: Wir sind nicht faul.   Die Bilda sind schon auf der Seite  
Außerdem tue ich jetzt wieder eins reinstellen tuen tun. 

@OLB Andy: Sie sind da.   (s. Bild)

G. 


PSRitchi: Bild ist Bild


----------



## littledevil (11. Januar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Little Devil: Hab gerade dein "Flying Sa...äh.. Magazin" durchgelesen. Voll gut
> Wenn kommt denn das nächste raus???


ja, danke. Wann das nächste kommt weiß ich noch net so genau.. angefangt hab ich schon damit.. aber wird schon noch ein bisschen dauern.. 4-6 wochen sag ich mal. muss jetzt erstmal die 666er Auflage verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Januar 2005)

@ jörg 
jaja war ja bloß nen spaß..hehe

ja geile bilder..
die metalquarter is ja auch der hammer son geiler spot!

@ all
was gehtn am wochenende??? viellicht mal wieder buchstein oder so (???)


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ja, danke. Wann das nächste kommt weiß ich noch net so genau.. angefangt hab ich schon damit.. aber wird schon noch ein bisschen dauern.. 4-6 wochen sag ich mal. muss jetzt erstmal die 666er Auflage verkaufen


ja das mag is net schlecht geworden ... 
hmm was hältst davon das mit der LB site ein wenig zu verknüpfen... nen zweiter schreiber der ab und zu was schreibt wär net schlecht. So nebenbei hättest dann auch evtl mehr die deine arbeit zu sehen bekommen ... nur so

LB bist ja eh schon länger als wir das wissen


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> was gehtn am wochenende??? viellicht mal wieder buchstein oder so (???)


hmm was haltet ihr mal von carres ehemaliger gegend ... sind doch damals gute pics entsprungen 

@jörg ... brutale spikes


----------



## littledevil (11. Januar 2005)

.. hmm die ham mich die dirtnoobs also zum LB gemacht..    
..
verknüpfen könnten wir das schon.. ich mach mir mal ein paar gedanken darüber .. aber eigtl kein Prob für die LB Seite was mitzuschreiben.
Woher hast du das mag eigtl? Gibts da schon nen Schwarzmarkt für    

Um mal die Werbetrommel zu betätigen.. Das "Flying Saucer Magazine" Numero uno gibts bei mir für 50 cent + porto. Die ltd Sonderauflage von 25 Stück mit Bonus ist weg, bzw vorbestellt, hinterlegt oder sonstwas .. ab jetzt also die normale Auflage ab Druck-Nummer 26.   

Achja sulzbach wär ich wohl auch dabei..


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (11. Januar 2005)

ach, littledevil was mir grad einfällt:
Bring am donnerstag genug Mag`s von dir mit! Am Stammtisch und im Skatepark findest sicher den ein oder anderen der eins will!!
Übrigens: FLYING SAUCER MAGAZINE rockt alles weg!!! Gefällt mir SEHR GUT
SERVAZ R4k3t3


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2005)

nein LB bist seit dem du mich an den Feuerberg gefahren hast  ohne dich wär ich da noch net gewesen ... dacht die strecke is voller murks aber war ja doch ganz nett

brauch noch nen pic von dir das du voller LB sein kannst ... bekommst den Platz von Peter der verloren gegangen zu sein scheint  



			
				littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hast du das mag eigtl? Gibts da schon nen Schwarzmarkt für


nein ... habs mir vom Jörg zeigen lassen ... auf die CD könnt man in der nächsten Version videossquenzen oder sowas machen. auf jedenfall ne gute idee. ums abschliessend zu bewerten  brauch ich aber eins in der Hand ... also bring eins mit am WE ... cd reicht mir die Tracklist ... 


wenn das papier verkauft ist (oder keiner mehr eins will) also das ding alt is dacht ich als pdf auf die site  

wennst für die page die page nen paar geschichtlein mitschreibst wär gut ... geschichten zu schreiben is rein gar net meine welt ... bin ein mensch der zahlen und logischen Verknüpfungen  

die dirtnoobs sollt mehr auch mal verlinken denk ich


----------



## ELM (11. Januar 2005)

Also ich wäre auch wieder dabei in Sulzbach... aber dieses mal mitn Dirtbike.... wenn des bis dahin fertig is....

Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2005)

nur zur info für die geisskopfplanung an pfingsten ... hab grad gesehen das da das KOB rennen is ... d.h. vielleicht net so optimal da so wie üblich runter zu fahren

oder die chance für euch das erste DH rennen zu fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2005)

Man, endlich alles durchgelesen (puhh).
Voll idiotisch am Pfingstwochenende, wo sowieso morts was los, des KoB rennen zu veranstalten  

Am Sam hab ich nur bis 4re zeit nur mal so vorweg.  

Man dann haben wir jetzt einen LBLD  

Also Don wär ich auch für Bt Skatepark. So ab 13.30 ungefähr. Mi soll es eh noch mal regnen.

G.


----------



## OLB Andi (12. Januar 2005)

@ jörg:

gut... willste auch kohle dafür? arbeitest du morgen äh heute nachts... ich mein etz mittwoch abend. wenn nicht, und wennst boch hast kömmer ja zum bsb mal wieder zum chris gehen... is halt mal was anderes *lol* aber ruf mich lieber an... weis net ob des mit dem im intenet nachschauen ob du zeithast so funktioniert bei mir
wenn net dann halt am freitag. dann kömmer ja auch kugelschubsen gehn - und der eman verliert wieder *fg*

was anderes: ich brauch was von dir. ich mein außer den reifen. so ein präzisionsdrehteil für meinen monstermag. ne buchse aus stahl (rohling wir gestellt) außendurchmesser ca 25 innen kegelförmig (vorne 18 hinten 15 oder so) genaue maße später. müß aber aufs miliardstel müh passen. davon hängt mal mein leben ab. bei der nächsten dakar. wenn ich mit mein racetruck so über ne düne springe und die lenkstange aushängt bist du schuld wenn ich dann bloß zweiter werden tu. 

@ eman
pfinsten is halt gut wegen der drei tage. aber mit kob isses wohl echt net der bringer. aber schaun mer halt mal. sonst müssen wir halt ein anderes we einplanen evtl halt mit nen freitag.

@ littledevil
gratulation... 

@ all 
es giebt ne neue gallerie bei maggi-deutz.com:
http://www.maggie-deutz.com/iv/index.php?showtopic=7886


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2005)

Juhu ich hab den ersten Beitrag nach 3000.    
Puhh, aber gerade noch.


----------



## OLB Andi (12. Januar 2005)

@ jörg, du sollst arbeiten, net computer spielen

also sers... ich geh etz ins bett


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2005)

Bin Mi in der Arbeit.
Aber Freitag können wir schon kugelschieben gehen.  
Kann meine Arbeitszeit da vorverlegen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2005)

@Emän: Hab mir jetzt auch Teierfleis bestellt    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2005)

hmm ... hab lang überlegt ... Teierfleis      

LBLD  

zu pfingsten ... hmm wenn ich KOB net mitfahr dann fahr mal halt in die rhön oder sonstwas


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Januar 2005)

juhu der littledevil is lb

 jetzt muss er mich überall mit hinnehmen  

gut passt

mfg
Richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Januar 2005)

hi
also wie schauts jetz eigentlich aus mit t-shirts??
da müss ma uns mal ranmachen
und auch girlie shirts
hehehehe

mfg
Richie


----------



## Dr.Q (12. Januar 2005)

hi @ all
noch zu letzten we, war echt goil    
fahr gerne mal wieder mit   

@ littel d.: respekt und gratulation!!


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> also wie schauts jetz eigentlich aus mit t-shirts??
> da müss ma uns mal ranmachen
> und auch girlie shirts
> ...


klar müss mer da mal was machen ... aber wir brauchen dazu halt nen etwas erwachseneres design


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wo0dy (13. Januar 2005)

Hi @ll, ich bin heut auch ma endlich wieder hier im Forum unterwegs, hatte leider die letzten Tage null Freizeit um a bisserl zu surfen   . Ich bin jetzt endlich fertsch mitn durchlesen der Menge Posts überall, aba nu   Erstma sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, ich habe es auch erst gestern geschafft die Bilder von unserer Streetsession in Weiden on zu stellen (sind jetzt auch größer die Bilder    ). Ich verpeil0r hab natürlich das Schild fotografiert statt den Sprung, aba seht selbst    dirtnoobs 
Grüße aus Bayreuth, bis demnächst


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2005)

das schild hättest kaum besser fotografieren können


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Januar 2005)

hehe auf dem ersten bild hab ich nur einen arm des mit dem schild is geil heeh


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Januar 2005)

@ eman
was meinst denn mit erwachserenem design???

wir müssen uns beeilen es ist bald sommer!


mfg
Richie


----------



## wo0dy (13. Januar 2005)

lol du einarmiger Bandit, schaut echt so aus.    Ist mir noch garnich aufgefallen. Naja zum anderen Foto, hehe was ich da wohl wieder vor hatte, des würd ich gern ma wissen...   
@Jörg: Wo hast du denn bitte den geilen nosemanual runtergezogen??? Hab ich im Flying Sauser Mag. vom Andi gesehen, einfach nur noch goooil!!!!!    Gibts das auch in FARBE ??? Würd ich gern ma sehn.


----------



## ELM (13. Januar 2005)

Hi, also was is jetz am Samstag ??? Hätte zeit würde auch vll noch 2 mitbringen ... 

Hat irgendeiner ne 210 scheibe rumliegen die er nciht mehr brauchen kann und mir verkaufen könnte??? 

@EMan: Mei Dirtbike wird warscheinlcih morgen fertig... schick dir dann mal nen Bild dafon... hab aber vorne nur ne V-Break...    aber naja.. würde aber warscheinlich trotzdem mit da Sau am Samstag fahn weil ich mit der irgendwie besser umgehn kann als mitn Dirt.. naja vll seh ma uns ja ...

MfG Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> wir müssen uns beeilen es ist bald sommer!
> Richie



Genau, und ehe man sich versieht ist es schon wieder Winter  
Und wir sind alle ein Jahr älter, dann 2, dann 3 und so weiter  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2005)

wo0dy schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Wo hast du denn bitte den geilen nosemanual runtergezogen??? Hab ich im Flying Sauser Mag. vom Andi gesehen, einfach nur noch goooil!!!!!    Gibts das auch in FARBE ??? Würd ich gern ma sehn.



Mußt mal die Bilder des Monats auf unserer Päitsch anschauen.
Ich glaube müßte Bild des Monats Juli oder August gewesen sein  
Zumindest müßte es eins von der Granitplatte gewesen sein. Da gibt es nämlich mehr Bilda davon.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hehe auf dem ersten bild hab ich nur einen arm



Du hast ja auch nur eine Gehirnhälfte  
Die Seite die für die Gefahrenwarnung durch Angstgefühl zuständig ist fehlt  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2005)

So nun des was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte*hehe*

Hab heute einen neuen Drop für die Droptour gemacht  
Hatte dummerweise keinen Foto dabei, sonnst hätte ich ein schönes Bild reingemacht. 
Emän, weißt schon da wo dein Todesangstdrop ist. Direkt daneben. 
Mußte ich endlich machen bevor der LB Chikkenfeet kommt und so versehentlich nebenbei runterfährt  
Dein Todesangstdrop ist jetzt zu einer richtigen Linie geworden mit einer Sprungwelle und zwei kleinen Felsensprünge direkt danach  
Hab die Linie gleich 12 mal hintereinander "gerockt".(  Achtung das war ein Wortspiel  )
Um mich für den neuen aufzuwärmen *hehe*

Jetzt hab ich es aber auch noch im Kreuz  

Ach ja und @OLB Emän morgen 20 Uhr Kugelschupsen im Mätschik. Hab sobald ausgemacht mit dem OLB Andy damit es nicht so späht wird, weil ich Samstag für das Spiketesten net bis in die Dunkelphase des Tages Zeit hab.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. Januar 2005)

also ich hab des we garkeine zeit
scheiss schule!!
naja noch a halbes jahr dann is erstmal vorbei
mfg
Richie


----------



## konamann (14. Januar 2005)

@ELM: wenns ne shimano scheibe sein kann, melde dich mal bei Kamaykazee. der hat noch eine denkich.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2005)

So hab mal die Berge obenrum überprüft auf tauglichkeit.
Saukalt, keine Loipen  bzw die schieben halt auf Eis  , Protektorenpflicht für Vernünftige  
Weil man des Eis durch eine dünne Schneeschicht nicht richtig einordnen kann und es ab und zu net gript  
Bin komplett nach Bigri runter und hatte mein Ahaerlebnis bei der Ausfahrt von der Sommerrodelbahn auf die Skipiste 
Also zumindest war des des schnellste Ahaerlebnis.
Ansonsten absolut genial    So stell ich mir Strecken im Sommer vor, halt superflowig  

Und die Freiweizen bzw. Freispezistelle siehe Bild. Schaut einfacher aus als es ist. Habs ohne Sicherheitsgear   dann doch sein lassen.
Es wickelt einen garantiert unten um des Geländer   Ist nämlich blankes Eis.
So halt wie des andere Bild. Immer Eis mit leichten P-Schnee drauf. So sind die ganzen Wege  

G.  

P.S:Hatte dann auch noch 50m vorm Auto einen Durchschlag am Vorderrohrfen


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2005)

hmm leider bin ich die nächsten wochen voll im prüfungsstress ...   jaja was man die ganze zeit net mitgelernt hat muss man halt am schluss büßen


----------



## OLB Carre (14. Januar 2005)

schöne bilder auf der page! wo zum geier is in weiden des "riesenmauer übers geländer hüpf gap"? krass! 
zwecks sulzbach müss ma no a weng warten! hab in nächster zeit eher weniger zeit! aber im februar schauts da scho wieder anders aus! c ya!


----------



## littledevil (15. Januar 2005)

@carre: das ding ist bei dem kleinen Parkhaus in wen.. 
@tobirak1234..: ja danke
@chikken.. : was ändert sich dann wenn ich dich immer mitnehmen muss.. mach ich doch eh   
@eman: als pdf dacht ich mir auch schon mal.. immer so ein paar Monate zeitversetzt nach Erscheinen.. und ein mag mit cd kann ich dir schon noch besorgen.. hehe.. kenn da wen der da wen kennt   .. und videos auf der cd-beilage sind auch ne ganz gute idee.. chickenways 2 vielleicht ?? 

wegen kob geißkopf: mal sehen evtl wirds ja mein erstes dh rennen   
@all: gibts schon ideen für das lb shirt? .. und ganz so eilig ist ja noch nicht.. die tshirt saison wird wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lassen..

ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Januar 2005)

@little devil
ja stimmt heheh
so a gwaaf  
kann mich ja an der stelle mal bedanken das du mich immer überall mit hin nimmst..


mfg
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2005)

Wir sind noch in der Ideeenphase wo wir sagen das wir die Idee haben das wir mal neue machen lassen müssen  

Und wißt ihr schon des neuste: der Olb Andy und der Olb Emän kennen die Ritter der Kokusnuß net 
Voll die Kunstbanausen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2005)

hmm die shirts ... wir müssen jetzt wirklich mal ernsthaft drüber reden ... es muss doch einer ne idee haben  

es sollt natürlich schon am alten orientiert sein ...  das Lettenbrueder vorn fast gleich nur vielleicht ne andere Farbe / 2-3 farbig
drunter das muss kürzer /prägnanter werden ... evtl nur "...FichtlRide"

hinten brauchen wir was neues ... also überlegt mal (es reicht verbal ... grafisch is dann erst er nächste schritt  )

@jörg/andi ... schneeberg am schluss war echt gut ... aber da liegt echt ne ecke mehr schnee als am okopf ... klassisch wär wohl kaum gegangen heut ganz oben

@little devil ... ja chickenways II irgendwann dann auf dvd  irgendwann


----------



## Bigribiker (15. Januar 2005)

hey, ich dacht wir sind schon wieder mitten drin in der t-shirt saison!? 

es gibt leute, die kennen die ritter der kokosnuss nich??? "das leben des brian"? "die armee der finsternis"? 

ich fand das alte bild hinten auf den t-shirts übrigens voll toll und frage mich, ob man noch was besseres findet!?


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Januar 2005)

beeilts euchmal grafiker ist arrangiert...schauts mal wie schön so a lb-shirt an nem frauen (mädchen) körper ausschaut hehe
achja hiermit bewerbe ichmich für das bild des monats....

mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2005)

wir brauchen keinen grafiker sondern ne grundidee 

ich find das hintere motiv einfach amateurhaft   das damals mangals besserer idee so geworden ist ...

zum glück hab ich die motivdatei und kein anderer


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2005)

hmm is das deine inetfreundin


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (15. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> beeilts euchmal grafiker ist arrangiert...schauts mal wie schön so a lb-shirt an nem frauen (mädchen) körper ausschaut hehe
> achja hiermit bewerbe ichmich für das bild des monats....
> 
> mfg
> Richie



sorry man, des is ka chicken, des is ne Pute 

und euer Logo is scho ok find ich, ich würd des auch net gross verändern höchstens... keine Ahnung des is korrekt. Weil euer Logo steh scho für etwas   oder würdest du bei nem Benz den Stern wechseln nur weil du mal was neues willst  

Ride on


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2005)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey, ich dacht wir sind schon wieder mitten drin in der t-shirt saison!?
> 
> es gibt leute, die kennen die ritter der kokosnuss nich??? "das leben des brian"? "die armee der finsternis"?
> 
> ich fand das alte bild hinten auf den t-shirts übrigens voll toll und frage mich, ob man noch was besseres findet!?



Endlich ein normaler Mensch hier   Und stimmt übrigens vom Leben des Brain haben die Kleufel auch noch nie was gehört 

Ja und des mit den T-Shirts. 
Mußt zufälligerweise gestern auch Selbstdrucktshirts vom Alpenverein anprobieren. Dort ist es ungefähr das selbe Prop   
Haben so Testshirts gehabt, war super Qualität und dazu noch billig  
Auf jedenfall eine Adresse zum vormerken.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Januar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> sorry man, des is ka chicken, des is ne Pute
> 
> 
> Ride on



       

@ eman
hehe wer weiß


ja grundidee macht auch der grafiker der hat des echt voll drauf

mfg
richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. Januar 2005)

War heute Buchstein, das war richtig gut...
Top wetter, der Boden super (n bissle weich, war beim Sturz allerdings von Vorteil...) und auch sonst alles top.

Hab sogar 2 Rehe erspäht.


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Januar 2005)

@AfrikaBoy

Wie kommt man zu sowas    also Höhentraining am Kilimanjaro...
Und was arbeitest du da?
Bist etz schon offiziell gepimp?   

zee jah

P.S. Hoffentlich schneits nimmer...


----------



## Bigribiker (18. Januar 2005)

in afrika mach ich soziale arbeit so in ner werkstatt für behinderte und ein bisschen krankenhaus, je nachdem wo sie mich brauchen....
brauch aber noch das ok vom tropenarzt und mit den leuten da unten müssen noch ein paar dinge geklärt werden...
kriegen kann man das, wenn man sich beim missionswerk oder ähnlichem bewirbt... gibt hunderte organisationen bei denen man sich berwerben kann... und wenn man dann glück/ pech (?) hat, dann nehmen die einen auch

mein bike hol ich samstag aus münchen.... bin schon sehr gespannt wie es aussehen wird 
nach dem letzten kommentar vom henri lesewitz muss ich mich wohl auf eine farbe wie pink camouflage oder so einstellen    ´

P.S: hoffentlich schneits noch ein meter!
lasst mich halt wenigstens einmal noch da snowboard fahren!!! bittebittebitte


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2005)

Wieso weißt du nicht wie dein Bike aussieht das du bekommst 

Und die Tropen sind eine richtig gefährliche Sache.
Hab von Fällen aus der Tropenmedizin gehöhrt da hat jemand mit Tropeninsekteneiern verunreinigte Nahrung zu sich genommen.  
Dann sind im Darm daraus kleine Maden geschlüpft  
Die haben sich durch die Darmwände gefressen  
Sind unter der Haut durch den ganzen Körper gekrochen  
Immer Richtung nach oben. 
Die krichen dann sogar durch die Augenflüssigkeit wo man sie sehen kann von außen  
Bis sie im Kopf angekommen sind 
Da nisten sie sich ein, zwischen den Hirnhälften, um dort zu den eigentlichen Insekten zu metamophisieren  
Zu dem Zeitpunkt haben sie aber die Nervenbahnen der Hirnhälftenverbindungen so stark geschädigt das kein normaler Spannungs- bzw. Gedankenaustausch der zwei verschiedenen, ständig in interaktion stehenden, Bewußtseine jedes Menschen besteht, und diese nicht mehr miteinander kooperrieren können   
Was zur Folge hat das dein Unterbewußtsein über deinen Handlungen des Bewußten steht     
Und irgendwann sitzt du dann im Wirtshaus, ißt dein Schnitzel, und plötzlich sticht deine rechte Hand das Messer ohne das du es verhindern kannst in deinen Hals   
Oder sie versucht dich während du schläfst zu erwürgen   
Überleg dir das also nochmal mit den Tropen und Afrika.
Weil ein guter Kaffee aus einer Saeco DAHEIM AUF DER COUCH ist da viel schöner oder auch zwei oder drei.........

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Januar 2005)

hoho jörg

der film braindeath (oder braindead) keine ahnung wäre was für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (19. Januar 2005)

braindead


----------



## Bigribiker (19. Januar 2005)

oh man 
danke jörg für die vorwarnung!!! 

mein bike wird von der BIKE gepimpt und ich erfahr halt erst wies aussieht wenn ichs samstag krieg

braindead is der geilste splatterfilm aller zeiten!!!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. Januar 2005)

Wobei der Vorgänger (Bad Taste) von mir in einer sonderkategorie vergöttert wird.
Wer mich kennt, weiss, ich bin zeimlich seltsam und deshalb finde ich diesen Film ultra wegen...

...DER SINNLOSESTEN VERWENDUNG EINES SCHAFES IN EINEM FILM !

Wirklich...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2005)

Man "Bad Taste", das ist ja schon lange her. Den wird der Tschikken gar net kennen.
Glaub ich habe ihn sogar noch irgendwo auf Video rumliegen. In der Orginalfassung natürlich  
Ja und Braindaed ist ja nur noch ein Gemantsche.  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2005)

Hmmmh, gar nichts los gewesen seit ich nimmer da war 
Voll des Motivatiwetter draußen  
Aber da kann ich wenigsten mal ohne zu überlegen wieder für das Klettern trainieren. 
Weil wir wissen ja jetzt das sogar der Klausmann 2 mal in der Woche in die Kletterhalle geht 
Emän, kannst ja morgen mal nach Hof kommen, dann kann ich dich fertig machen    Also wenn du mit der Schule  fertig bist. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2005)

komm heut wohl net nach whof ...

hof ... hmm höchstens zum zuschauen ansonsten wirds sehr peinlich


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> komm heut wohl net nach whof ...



Hmmh, die Antwort erübrigt sich jetzt gaub ich.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2005)

welche Antwort?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2005)

Die Erübrigte.

( oder evtl. die die ich in Micro²schrift geschrieben habe, und wo nur mein Kompiuterbildschirm in der Lage ist das aufzulösen)

G.  

PS: Bin seit letzten Wochenende keinen Meter Rad gefahren. Irgendwie hab ich die Vorfrühjahrsmüdigkeit


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2005)

hmm wenn ich so rausschaue ... das wetter sieht schön aus  müsst man fast aufs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Januar 2005)

ja ich mach jetzt auch erstmal für zwei drei wochen pause hab im moment übrhaupt kein bock mehr.....bei dem wetter sowieso net!

mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB Andi (22. Januar 2005)

sers,

@jörg: wo bist du??? hab schon ein paarmal versucht dich anzuphonen. solltest des noch rechtzeitig lesen... ich werd wohl heut abend mal beim chris vorbeischauen.  aber ruf vorher lieber mal an. wenn ich rangehe is gut, dann kömmer was ausmachen... wenn ich net awailabel sein sollte werde ich wohl schon beim chris sein... weist ja... is kein empfang da unten 

und tschüß - andi


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2005)

der jörg wird wohl klettern denk ich mal


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2005)

Komm gerade vom Kinderklettern zurrück. Puhh, jetzt hab ich erstmal hunger.
Zum selber klettern war ich heut zu labrig  

Habe heut ein geheimes Foto von OLB Wastl´s neuem DH-Bike schießen können.  
War total schwierig ohne das es der Wastl merkt. Aber mit Lomotechnik gings dann doch  

@OLB Andy:Mal schauen ob ich mich noch aufraffen kann nach dem Essen von der Couch nommal aufzustehen 

So jetzt muß ich mal in das Streetforum wechseln.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Januar 2005)

@ wastl: nice bike!  
und sonst is bei mir nix los! auf bald!


----------



## ELM (23. Januar 2005)

@ wastl:Sau Geiles Bike !!! Schaut fett aus...

hab gestern mein schaltauge mal wieder zerlegt....    ich dreh echt no durch....  

Gruß Flo


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2005)

Wie zum Geier kann man ein Schaltauge zerlegen. Das besteht doch nur aus einem Drum  

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (24. Januar 2005)

...echt krasses Gerät!!!!
aber ich kann mich ja nicht beschweren 
ich hab mal das gepimpte Bike mit angehängt...
vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch an das "Thrombose"?  
jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein Rad zulegen, was ich auch beruhigt fahren kann...


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Januar 2005)

glückspilz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (24. Januar 2005)

Sonntagskind!   
...aber keine Angst, das macht sich nicht so häufig bemerkbar...
z.B. hab ichs auch nicht mehr in die Rosi geschafft


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Januar 2005)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal das gepimpte Bike mit angehängt...



Phääätt   
nur erkennt man leider weng wenig  
Is des ne e13 kefü?
Kommt dann in der nächsten Bike auch so ne tolle Reportage über dich?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2005)

@Bigri:   endlich ein richtiges Rad   
Mach mal ein paar größere Detailfotos rein  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2005)

Ähhmm, jetzt muß ich doch nochmal nachfragen. 
Also du hast dein Trombose irgendwo hingeschickt und so wieder zurrückbekommen.  
Und die behaupten des war dein altes Rad und ist nur verschönert worden.  
Die lügen  
Und du mußtest nichts dafür bezahlen  
Du willst uns einen Bärenpark aufbinden, oder.

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (24. Januar 2005)

du solltest nicht nur die artikel über klausmann und dh in der BIKE lesen, jörg!

aber in der nächsten BIKE (märz) kann man auch mal was über einen lettenbruder lesen  ratet mal welchen! leider hatte ich keinen lettenshirt!  
da steht dann auch drin, ob sie mit dem rad beschissen haben oder ob echt noch ein paar ursprüngliche teile dran sind... ich persönliche habe ja das gefühl das sitz- und das unterrohr wieder zu erkennen... wenn ich meine facharbeit fertig hab, muss ich aber erst mal den stapel anleitungen lesen, damit ich weiß, wie man mit dem rad umzugehen hat.
wenn ich an der kamera die nächsthöhere auflösung nehm, nimmt sie das forum immer nicht an


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Januar 2005)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntagskind!
> ...aber keine Angst, das macht sich nicht so häufig bemerkbar...
> z.B. hab ichs auch nicht mehr in die Rosi geschafft



sonntagskind ..wie hab ich das jetzt zu verstehen  

mfg
richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (24. Januar 2005)

was genau willst du uns damit sagen " du hast es nicht in die rosi geschafft" ?
ich das nicht ein wenig arg privat...  

apropos - ich liebäugel auch grad mit einer e13 kettenführung  - sowas zum schalten.
mein ehemaliger arbeitgeber würde mir das ding auch sponsoren.... oder halt was anderes in der preisklasse. mal überlegen und eni paar bereichte abwarten.

so - ich geh nun schippen - bei uns ist schneekettenwetter


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Januar 2005)

man alle kriegen was gesponsert..
mir reichts! 
WER WILL MICH SPONSOREN????????????

ich mach alles wenns sein muss fahr ich mit nem rennrad in pinken radhosen wheelies mit einer hand...(gehts eigentlich noch schwuler???..naja )
also überlegts euch..

mfg
Richie


----------



## Bigribiker (24. Januar 2005)

@ tim
keine angst! mit rosi ist die rosenau gemeint, ein "ausflugslokal" in der nähe, wo ma samstag ein lustiges kleines konzert veranstaltet wurde

@CF 
ich bin ein sonntagskind, also am sonntag geboren
und angeblich hat man dann besonders viel glück, konnte ich aber bisher nicht beobachten

SUCHE AUCH NOCH SPONSOREN FÜR MEINEN TANSANIAAUFENTHALT!!!


----------



## littledevil (24. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> wenns sein muss fahr ich mit nem rennrad in pinken radhosen wheelies mit einer hand...


cool, das wird lustig..

@bigri: Ich auch Bilder sehen will!!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. Januar 2005)

@Bigribiker:

Ich sponsor dir mal wieder a freistil-ringen runde im KollegstufenZimmer, wenn ich net bald ein hochauflösendes Bild bekomm !


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2005)

@Bigri: Hast du kein Fotobearbeitungsprogramm zum kompremieren. Schick mir mal eins per Mail wo man alles sieht. 
ich machs dann auch in größer rein.

@LB Chikken: Du hast des mit dem Sponsern von der Arbeit net ganz verstanden  
aber du wußtes ja auch nicht was ein Sonntagskind ist  
Aber es gibt schon Leute die dir was sponsern würden. 
Mußt dich nur an den Bahnhof in einer großen Stadt stellen. Da hohlen dich dann so Leute in ihr Auto und die wollen dann so "Sachen" von dir  
Aber die sollen echt gut bezahlen.   (Siehe R. M. mit Daisy)

G.


----------



## konamann (26. Januar 2005)

@Bigri: net schlecht Herr Specht!
          kann man locker so an die wand hängen! brauchst nur noch eins zum heizen...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2005)

Hei Jung´s,
werd morgen mal wieder im Laden vorbeischauen.
Hab ja noch einiges ausstehen  
Und bin eh in der Gegend da ich vom Nierntren aus Hof dann kommen werde.
Also nur fall´s ihr bock habt und nicht wißt was ihr bei eintretender Dunkelheit machen sollt  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2005)

hmm bock hab ich net  

wie schauts im wald aus?


----------



## OLB Carre (28. Januar 2005)

na jungs, alles geschmeidig?
braucht von euch wer ne Marzoccchi z150 SL Mod. 2004? nagelneu und ungebraucht!
preis is 450 eus!
vielleicht geht ja nächstes wochenende mal wieder was! hoff, dass der schnee bald wieder weg is! hab die schnauze voll!
sers, carré!


gehn bei euch auch alle bilder im forum nicht? oder is des meine kiste, die des verbockt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (29. Januar 2005)

oooohhh soo viele bunte bildchen.... nee die gehn bei mir.

ja zu viel schnee is net schee


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2005)

@OLB Emän: Nachdem die Uhr im Sportzentrum 15min nachging und bei der Autobahneinfahrt auf die Autobahn auch noch Stau war bin ich auch erst um 17:45 Uhr, trotz großer Zeitreserven, im Laden angekommen  
Also haste nichts verpaßt  
War die Woche net einmal im Wald. Zu kalt  Zu viel Schnee  
Aber wenn du net am Montag in der Schule abluschen würdest wären, nach den Anstürmen von platttretenden Wanderern am We, an dem Tag wahrscheinlich Rekordbedingungen nach Kössäin runter 

@LB Carre: Mußt dich anmelden.....dann klappts auch mit den Bildan  

@LB Bigri: 3Megabite+Modem=12min  
Man die haben ja aus deinem Rad ein 10 000 Markbike geflext  
Die Gobel ist schlecht zu erkennen gewesen. Scheint aber eine Fox zu sein, oder??
Hab mich dann auf die Details konzentriert.
Jetzt können wir dann langsam eine LB Unterguppe Rohloff aufmachen.   (Hört sich aber irgendwie rechtsgerichtet an  )
Und so eine Bremsscheibe mit Namen hat schon was. (fallst du dich wunderst das man das jetzt lesen kann und das es scharf ist ließ mal die Aufschrift auf der Nabe)  
Aber die Reifen (verkehrtrummer  )
Also bin schon gespannt das mal in original zu sehen.

@OLB Andy: Wie weit biste denn beim Lasterpimpen.


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Januar 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## konamann (29. Januar 2005)

zitat chrissi grad neben mir: is scho a sau der eller!

leckts mich.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> War die Woche net einmal im Wald. Zu kalt  Zu viel Schnee
> Aber wenn du net am Montag in der Schule abluschen würdest wären, nach den Anstürmen von platttretenden Wanderern am We, an dem Tag wahrscheinlich Rekordbedingungen nach Kössäin runter



mit kössain runter hast wohl recht 

naja nächsten samstag 14:00 is alles vorbei und ich hab urlaub 

im wald war ich auch schon länger nimmer ... hab einfach zuviel im kopf und irgendwie keinen bock


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mit kössain runter hast wohl recht
> 
> naja nächsten samstag 14:00 is alles vorbei und ich hab urlaub
> 
> im wald war ich auch schon länger nimmer ... hab einfach zuviel im kopf und irgendwie keinen bock



Bock hätte ich irgendwie schon. Habe aber mein Rad seit 7 Tagen wegen Faulheit und Kälte nimmer angelangt.  
Hab sogar eben meinen Ofen mit richtiger Flamme angezündet, nachdem ich 10min. draußen war   Zum ersten mal seit ewig.
Das mit dem Urlaub verstehe ich aber irgendwie net?? 
In der Schule , da hat man doch Ferien  

Ät LB Bigri: Ist das eine von diesen neuartigen, wä(e?)hrend des fahrens heraus, schnellverstellbaren Sattelstützen?? 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2005)

Wahnsinn, mein Ofen hat innerhalb von 20 min. mein 4.5m hohes Wohnzimmer um 1.8° C, mit nur 3.5 Holzscheitel, erwärmt.
Wollt ich nur so mal sagen.
Jetzt muß ich aber nachlegen.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (30. Januar 2005)

bei mir funktionieren die bildchen wieder! is des net toll? yeah!  
@ carsten: pimpiges fahrrad!!!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. Januar 2005)

Was machst du mit dem steilen Hobel eigentlich, wenn du dein FSJ antrittst ???

Wenn du jemanden zum drauf aufpassen und rostfreihalten brauchst, ich biete mich da gerne an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (31. Januar 2005)

nur rostfrei oder frei von dreck und kratzern?


----------



## Bigribiker (31. Januar 2005)

@jörg
das mit dem scheibenbremsbildchen hast ja super hinbekommen!  
hatte halt ka lust mehr für das foto noch ums rad herumzulaufen... 
aber 10.000markrad reicht leider noch nicht mal   
weiß wirklich noch nicht, ob ich damit jemals fahren werd. die gabel is eine pace xc 40 fr irgendwie so (und aus carbon   ) die sattelstütze is in der tat so eine zum während der fahrt verstellen, praktisch ein schleudersitz. ansonsten hab ich aus zeitmangel in der letzten woche noch nichts am fahrrad gemacht, is alles so, wie die BIKEler das rangebaut haben, werd mich jetzt erst mal über die ganzen gebrauchsanweisungen machen...

@pater 
also, hab jetzt nen geheimen atombunker für 15,37  auf ebay ersteigert, wo ich das rad nächstes jahr deponieren werd, lehne also dankend ab

@andi
willst wirklich die paris-dakar mitmachen? kannst den truck ja zum kettenfahrzeug umrüsten wie die des in kanada haben 
...und besuchen kannst mich dann auch mal, dann mach mer ma magavalanche aufm kilimanscharo   

greetz an alle


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2005)

Nachdem ich gestern mal die ganzen bewegten Bilder von dem Dirtjumpbastian angeschaut hab und ich auch mal irgendwann  (wann auch immer  ) so mit so Schteil   wegspringen will, und des Wetter so stagnierend ist,.....da hab ich dann echt mal des Rad so mit dem Rücken auf dem Boden und so....ihr wißt schon  
Man, hätte echt fast ein riesen Loch in meinen Parkettboden geschlagen und dabei mein sündhahft teuren Glastisch geschrottet  
Für jeden der in einer Minute seine Milchsäure- oder Laktatschrottwerte in den Oberschenkeln in ein Ungleichgewicht bringen will, dem kann ich des nur empfehlen.  
(aber schon mit einem richtigen Rad, also net so CC)
Man kann dabei sogar treten  

Morgen bekomm ich meine neuen Skischuhe  (nachdem die ersten auf dem Weg hierher geklaut worden sind)
Dann bekommt der Schnee doch noch einen Sinn  
Die heißen sogar was mit Freeride, als die Schuhe.(deswegen hab ich sie wohl genommen  )
Vielleicht kann ich dann doch noch den FPSh runterfahren.

@OLB Emän: wann gehen wir denn jetzt mal klettern  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2005)

Juhu, war heut wieder radel´n.
Zum Glück hat mich der OLB "ständig am Rad schraub" Wästl   angerufen und wir sind mim LB Littel Devil mal wieder richtig street gefahren.
Boah...des ist wieder richtig toll nach 2 Wochen wieder am Rad zu sitzen 
Dummerweise mußte ich vorzeitig aufhören wegen "in die Arbeit müssen" um mir neue Radparts kaufen zu können.
Naja sonst gibt es nichts neues.
Also cu.

G.  

PS: @OLB Emän: Hast du jetzt endlich einen Dörrthügel unter der Autobahnbrücke fertig.


----------



## OLB Carre (4. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @OLB Emän: Hast du jetzt endlich einen Dörrthügel unter der Autobahnbrücke fertig.



Ernsthaft? wann ja wo?


----------



## OLB Andi (5. Februar 2005)

@ jörg

jetzt versuch ich seit ungefähr 1224549 tagen dich irgendwie zu erreichen. entweder geht keiner ans telefon oder es is besetzt. was machst du eigendlich???? wie kann man nur nie awailaible sein? ich werd doch mal ne spendenaktion eröffnen, das du dir ein handy kaufen kannst 

wie schaut´s aus - geht heut noch irgendwas?? magic? 20.30uhr?? oder was anderes??

@ eman
bist du des ganze wochenende in AM oder bist morgen da?? wenn irgendwas bikemäßig gehen sollte kannst ja mal smsen. weis aber selber net ob ma irgendwo fahren kann. oder kommst heut abend auch - falls der jörg noch auftauchen sollte.

sersen - andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2005)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft? wann ja wo?



hehe was der jörg da schon wieder für nen schmarrn schreibt ... aber es würd theoretisch gehen ...  hättest genug platz für ne überdachte dirtline ... aber da ich ja kein dirter bin ....


----------



## OLB Andi (6. Februar 2005)

@ jörg

GUTEN MORGEN 

war gestern alleine mit´m eman billard spielen. haben auch oft die schwarze kugel versenkt  -  blos net ins richtige loch   weist scho - des alte leiden. naja... aber du wolltest ja net mitkommen. hat sogar nen kaffee und ein weizen umsonst gegeben - weil fasching war. aber des brauchst du ja net, du arbeitest ja beim siemens.

ach ja... weswegen ich eigendlich was schreibe... hab mit´m eman ausgemacht, das wir uns heute um 13.30 uhr am bergwerk treffen. ochsenkopf oder so. mal schaun was geht. nur falls du wieder aus deinen geheimen trainingslager auftauchen solltest - und mitfahren möchtest.

gute nacht - andi


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2005)

War die ganze Woche immer so ab 17-18 Uhr in der Arbeit beim Forschen, drumm war ich wohl nie erreichbar.
Gestern...mmmh...ja gestern.....ja da war halt gestern  
13:30 ist ok, werd da sein.
Man des wird fei kalt heute glaube ich. 
War gestern tagsüber mal am Rudolfstein, aber mit Chrashpads halt. 
Der einzige Berg im Fichtelgebirge ohne Winterzustieg 
Aber echt schön mal wieder den ganzen Tag draußen zu sein  
Naja dann mal bis 13:30 beim Schürfen.

G.  

PS: Ich werde ohne Spikes fahren, wegen der "Lehre des Lichts" (und weil ich zu faul zum wechseln bin)


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Februar 2005)

heute viertel drei neusorg street
fahrn ....


----------



## OLB Carre (6. Februar 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe was der jörg da schon wieder für nen schmarrn schreibt ... aber es würd theoretisch gehen ...  hättest genug platz für ne überdachte dirtline ... aber da ich ja kein dirter bin ....



...ja, da wirds zeit! ;-) wo isn die brücke? bzw. geht da mit bauen was?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. Februar 2005)

Ich will mitbauen!


----------



## littledevil (6. Februar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> heute viertel drei neusorg street
> fahrn ....


quasi jetzt


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2005)

carre_13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja, da wirds zeit! ;-) wo isn die brücke? bzw. geht da mit bauen was?



Die Anfahrt ist so gut wie fertig (hab sie gepflastert  )
Die Landung wäre fast fertig  
Nur der Absprung....naja mit lust die Schaufel zu schwingen....wäre das kein Problem.
Glaub nicht das des wen stören würde. 

Und schau mal Carre, mein neuester Kellerfund (s. Bild). 
Ein original 1978porscheaxelschrödernordigwalker Augenaufsatz.
Jetzt können wir auf jedenfall mal wieder zusammen fahren gehen    

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (6. Februar 2005)

yeah, sehr geile brille!   die alten dinger ham scho was, gell! so noch mal: wo ist diese brücke? welches kaff is in der nähe...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2005)

Die ist direkt in Mitterteich (Emänländ). Und nur ein paar Fahrradmeter vom Mc D entfernt.
Und man kann sogar mit dem Auto drunterfahren.
Alles zusammen schon 14 Gründe für eine gute Lage  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (6. Februar 2005)

wenn ich wieder fit bin und a mal zeit hab, könn ma ja mal dort mit der schaufel anrücken! oder mitm bagger??? mal guggn!sersn!


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Februar 2005)

man schaust du mit der brille ******** aus!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> man schaust du mit der brille ******** aus!



Was ich schau so gut aus wie acht Sternchen, danke.  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2005)

@OLB Emän: Wie weit bist du denn mit dem ersten Tabel  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Februar 2005)

Aloa,

sowas müsste doch am Oko eigentlich so rein theoretisch auch möglich sein , oder ???


----------



## littledevil (8. Februar 2005)

ja..hmm.. fotos bitte von unter der brücke!! 
@eman: du wolltest ja auch mal ein pic von mir für die homepage.. werd mich mal dahinter klemmen und was raussuchen.. 
@ all: wie siehts aus mit den shirts? gibts schon vorschläge? oder was soll nochmal drauf sein? lettenbrueder.com und bildchen? vorne + hinten?


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Februar 2005)

@axel sach mal willst du die brille echt und ernsthaft aufestzten wenn es in den park geht? wenn ja, dann erwarte ich aber auch ne jogginghose!
wär vielleicht auch nicht schlecht wenn wir dein rocky umlackieren würden in schwarz und einen chromlenker draufbasteln. ganz sicher müßte das gute stück aber tiefer gelegt werden      

lass das bitte mit der brille, das ist ja selbst mir peinlich, vor allem weil ich vermute, wie du mit dieser brille sprichst und handelst   

dann bis dann


----------



## Kamaykazee (9. Februar 2005)

Sersla Jungs! Wollt hier nurmal schnell und ganz offiziell vermelden dass ich hier zwar noch aktiv bin aber zur Zeit durch die Folgen eines Kreuzbandrisses vom Schiefahren   zur zeit erstmal nicht mehr so aktiv fahre! 

Hab zwar schon wieder angefangen aber mit großen Aktionen geht erstaml nix! Also gehabt euch wohl und lassts ordentlich krachen!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2005)

Ät Supatschi: 1000fach.

Ät TvH: Irgendwann ist die bestimmt wieder modern. So wie jetzt alle Freerider so komische Durcheinanderfrisuren haben (wie wir 1975 halt, weils da normal war).

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ät Supatschi: 1000fach.



aber zuerst mal leider nur rein theoretisch


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2005)

hat wer am 5./6. März bock mit nach Krippenstein zu fahrn?

muss net mit bike sein kann ... kann auch mit ski oder board sein  beim rennen sind allerdings schon zwei runde räder pflicht

*4. Snow Downhill Krippenstein 
*

  Veranstalter: FD Krippenstein
 Start/Ziel: Obertraun Krippennstein 2100 m
 Startzeiten: Sa. Streckenbesichtigung u. freies Training
 ab 10,00 - 15,00 Uhr
 So. Auffahrt für Rennteilnehmer 7,10 - 8,30 Uhr
 1. Durchgang 10,00 Uhr
 2. Durchgang 12,00 Uhr
 Nennungen: Dachstein Tourismus AG
 Fr. Bauer
 Salzbergstr.21, 4830 Hallstatt
 E-mail:[email protected]
 Tel.06134-8400-2352
 Nenngeld:  42,- inkl. 2 Tageskarte Freeride Arena Krippenstein
 Kategorien: Elite Damen und Herren, Junioren, Funklasse m. ÖRV Lizenz


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Februar 2005)

was heißt hier durcheinanderfrisur?
udn wieso alle? 
die ham des eh "alle " mir nach gemacht  


mfg
richie


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2005)

@OLB Emän: Wo ist denn Krippenstein  bzw. wie weit ist des weg  

@LB Ritschi: Ich wollte es gestern schon dazuschreiben...hmmmh.....vielleicht sollte ich mich auch nicht mehr kämmen um tiefer springen zu können


G.


----------



## Bigribiker (10. Februar 2005)

@ jörg 
also wenn du dich doch nicht mit der brille raustrauen solltest, dann verwahre ich sie gern auf unbestimmte zeit für dich! ... stand heut auch vor der entscheidung: soll ich diese brille kaufen oder doch lieber das geld für sprit ausgeben, damit ich noch heimkomme, hab mich leider mit-dem-auto-heimkommen entschieden... hab ja auch ein internetfreundin (so was is ja IN zur zeit  siehe heutige "ZEIT") und die hat so ein geniales t-shirt, vorne ein bild von ray ban und hinten der aufdruck: what do you really need? leider will sie das ja nicht hergeben 
damit wäre ja alles zu dem thema gesagt! 

wie weit is denn das jetzt zu dem schneerennen? ich könnte mal das rad meiner mutter umrüsten und damit mitfahren, bin mir aber nich sicher, ob ich da zeit hab.....

mfg
carsten


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Februar 2005)

internetfreundinnen sind voll zum kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2005)

hehe in österreich is das ... steht doch dort  wo genau ... keine Ahnung


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Februar 2005)

@ all
droppen is ab heute illegal und "uncool"

nur damit ihrs wisst!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. Februar 2005)

Was ? Zur Hölle warum ?

Aber da ich nie cool war muss ich mir da keine Gedanken machen und weiter Kanten runterhüpfen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2005)

@LB BIgri: Wer ist Ray Ban     Wahrscheinlich irgend ein Musiker. Und da kenn ich mich garnicht aus damit.

@OLBEmän: Normalerweis ist man von dir mindestens 1 bis 20 Links gewohnt.
Weil soviel geschriebene Daten ohne Bilder machen wirr im Kopf und es bleibt dann nichts davon hängen wenn man fertig gelesen hat.
Mal noch ein Bild vom Montag.
Und ist der erste Täibl jetzt langsam fertig.

@Insider: Auch ein Bild.

G.


----------



## konamann (11. Februar 2005)

Ray Ban = Sonnenbrillen!!!!! BluesBrothers und so.

@Bigri: muss scho sagen hast a heiße maschine von der Bike bekommen. die fotos im bandraum sind ja geil!


----------



## Bigribiker (11. Februar 2005)

@ cf 
tut mir leid, aber mit meiner klappts prima 

@ andi
ja, war ein sehr ähm....  lustiger bandraum  leider sind von den drei bildern nur zwei reingekommen 

@ jörg 
wenn du ray ban nicht kennst, solltest du mir die brille vorsichtshalber gleich geben


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2005)

Irgendwie hab ich den Namen schon mal gehört..also irgendwie auf jedenfall  
Aber hast du die ganzen Bier selber getrunken  
Wenn da überall noch ein...ähh...neucherldel drinn ist, dann müssen die Ausdunstungen über Nacht den Raum doch unbetretbar machen.

Und außerdem würde ich erstmal den Lack von deinem Rad abkratzen und in einen Safe legen....also sicherheitshalber, damit er nich beschädigt wird beim fahren.  

Du wirst heut ein paar Romanröllchen essen, oder.

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (12. Februar 2005)

ne, war in fleckl arbeiten, tolles gefühl mit regenschirm am skilift...

und des "snow and fun" ist auch nichts für mich... musik, leute, gäste, preis, eigentlich sagt mir nichts zu und jetzt kommt ja nicht mal diese natasha irgendwas ....  geh ich halt jetzt ins bett.
achso, die bands die da proben waren wohl aus ungarn. die ungarn lassen auch immer was auf dem teller und in der flasche und drücken damit ihre dankbarkeit aus oder so... hast das bild mit der lupe betrachtet??


----------



## konamann (12. Februar 2005)

jo hol dir nen billigen rahmen und häng den anderen bitte auf. wenn da ein kratzer reinkommt weint das halbe frankenland...


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Februar 2005)

@Carsten
Einfach nur......wow   

@all Race Face Protektoren Besitzer
Welches Modell habt denn ihr, FR o DH und welche Größe   

@Jörg
Was hastn du für ne Rahmengr. bei deim Switch   

P.S.
Hab mein Bullit gestern auch n bissl gepimpt    210mm SL Rotor vorne    nur die Schaiße schleift        ahhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2005)

@Suppatschi: Ich hab ein 19.5 zölliges und die Fr´s in L.

@OLB Ändy: Schau mal was ich gerade im Mülleimer gefunden habe. War die Rorfenverpackungscherpe.  
Hmmh...jetzt haben wir nur noch die Möglichkeit die Rorfen mal einen Tag dem Emän zu leihen. 
Weil abgesehen vom Streetfahren (und so ist des glaube ich net gemeint) bekomme ich des ganze Jahr keine 50km auf Teer zusammen.
Oder wir leihen sie dem Sascha und basteln ihm eine spezielle Teerrolle  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Suppatschi: Ich hab ein 19.5 zölliges und die Fr´s in L.
> 
> @OLB Ändy: Schau mal was ich gerade im Mülleimer gefunden habe. War die Rorfenverpackungscherpe.
> Hmmh...jetzt haben wir nur noch die Möglichkeit die Rorfen mal einen Tag dem Emän zu leihen.
> ...



was lernen wir daraus ... ich hab immer recht 




> ... weint das halbe frankenland...



zum glück wohn ich net dort ... bin mir sicher das die oberpfalz nicht mitweint 

schlechte nachrichten hab ich auch noch ... der Freeridemarathon Lenzerheide ist leider geschichte


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2005)

........................selber

G.  

PS: bist du jetzt schon über den zweiten Dörrthügel.


----------



## Dr.Q (14. Februar 2005)

hi miteinander.

so wollte jetzt nur malk anbringen dass ich gefrustet bin weil mein bike noch immer nicht da ist   
das warten nervt!!!

@ jörg hab mir jetzt den multisport bestellt, ist momentan bei ebay für 153 oder so drin!!

gibts eigentlich was neues über die t-shirts würde nämlich auch ganz gerne eins mitbestellen, wenns geht...
immerhin wird die zeit bald knapp


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2005)

@Dr.Q:  In welcher Größe hast du ihn dir bestellt. Weil nachdem ich nachgefragt habe ob XL noch verfügbar ist hat der Typ ja gemailt aber dann waren sie schon alle weg  
Fallst du meinen XL bestellt hast und er dir nicht paßt kannst du ihn mir ja verkaufen  
Ja und des Thema mit den Tiiischörts. Ja demnächst, aber da bekommt schon jeder des mit.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2005)

@jörg ... ich bau im moment keine dirthügel und werds auch net tun 

volles sauwetter zur zeit ... echt mist 

hmm zu den shirts ... weisst da mehr als ich 


hmm fahrn mer nach alp d´huez ?? wos lenzerheide nimmer gibt 

@dr q ... was für nen hobel hast gekauft?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2005)

Zu 1: mußt halt flacher Baun, dann sind es DH-Sprünge  

Zu 2: gutes Bauwetter  

Zu 3: nee, aber ich mußt ja irgendwas dazu schreiben  

Zu 4:    , aber wann ist denn des genau?

Zu 5: Stinky 170/170


G.


----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

hy leute,

ich weiß ja das ihr freerider seit, aber vielleicht spricht euch der eintrag 

hillclimbing 27.02.05 im frankenforum

an. und wenn nicht, man kann an der alten veste super freeriden.

ciao harry


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 3: nee, aber ich mußt ja irgendwas dazu schreiben



hmm ... schad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (15. Februar 2005)

@ olb eman ja nen kona stinky 170/170

@ jörg, hab die xxl genommen da ich mal bei den watercolors war, dort die wave dings irgendwas in xl anhatte und fand dass die auch zu klein ist   
bin ich soooo dick    
naja wenn du schon xl brauchst... 
schreib dem doch nochmal der bekommt sie bestimmt wieder rein, der hat nämlich nur eine angeboten aber in allen größen. also bekommt er sie bestimmt wieder...


----------



## Meiki (15. Februar 2005)

so jetzt muss ichs aber auch hier mal anmerken:ich hab jetzt ein Kona Stinky .
Wollts einfach loswerden,sorry  

wir sehen uns

Meiki

P.S.E-Man: kommst du zum Downhill-Board Treffen nach B-Mais?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2005)

hmm fahrn jetzt alle stinktiere  hehe war als ich angefangen hab auch nen traum von mir ... damals dieses glaub ich dreifarbige stinky hätt ich fast gekauft 

downhill board treffen ... hmm im schnee oder wie ?? ... hehe ich von nichts wissen

schlagt mal nen dh rahmen vor der für mich passt und sich nicht v10 oder m3 nennt


----------



## Bigribiker (16. Februar 2005)

auf der startseite gibts doch den von chaka mit gobel für gar nicht mal allzu viel geld....
weiß nicht, ob der für dich reicht, aber kannst ja mal schauen...
wenn dir das geld egal ist, würd ich glaub ich meist zu nicolai tendieren....


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Februar 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> schlagt mal nen dh rahmen vor der für mich passt und sich nicht v10 oder m3 nennt



Nox Startrack DH 9.5   

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalo...=2828&osCsid=81f524141bc6d3459c3d62a8cf4a68f8

oder Foes Racing DHS Mono    
http://www.foesracing.com/product.cfm?view=mono


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> downhill board treffen ... hmm im schnee oder wie ??
> 
> schlagt mal nen dh rahmen vor der für mich passt und sich nicht v10 oder m3 nennt



Was ist ei n Downhill board treffen  

Und kauf dir ein Ghost, vielleicht kauf ich mir auch eins mit   Oder ein Asterix Havoc.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Februar 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt muss ichs aber auch hier mal anmerken:ich hab jetzt ein Kona Stinky .
> Wollts einfach loswerden,sorry



scheiss poser..sowas schreibt man doch net einfach!
arsch!  

[achja ich hab jetzt nen flying circus (nur unfaugebaut)]

naaaaaa toll!

**** you all!

mfg
Richie


----------



## Meiki (16. Februar 2005)

@Richie:reichlich assi von dir hier einfach so rumzuposen mit deim neuen Rahmen   

@E-Man:übern 1.Mai iss Downhil-Board Treffen(dort wird auch mein Selbstbau Downhiler vom Georg fertiggeschweißt).
Warum willste an neuen Rahmen  Hat des V10 nimmer genug Federweg  

Meiki


----------



## OLB Wastl (16. Februar 2005)

Hmm

Alos eman

das wären mein favoriten

Das fusion is schön leicht!

oder das havoc wie der jörg meinte dürfte aber net so leicht sein!

Wie wärs den mit nem orange 223 das wär doch dein stil kann man leicht aufbauen gut zum springen bügelt bloss die grossen sachen weg!

Gibts auch in kindergrössen!

mfg

wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2005)

thx für die vorschläge

@supah gee ... hehe das foes gehört in die  v10 m3 kategorie 

das nox ... hmm is halt schon nen bleidrumm und weis net ... spricht mich net so an 

das orange ... hehe weis net ob das net ein zu grosser kulturschock ist ... is halt schon nen ganz anderes bikekonzept ... aber wär schon nen halbtraum das ding 

havoc kenn ich net *g*

fusion is nen geniales ding vielleicht ... aber ohne jetzt den preis überhaupt zu wissen ... das geld net wert 

der neue ghost downhiller sieht net schlecht aus ... aber da steht ab 13. KW 2005 ... was in der bikebranche dann wohl ende sommer heisst 

http://www.morewoodbikes.com/


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2005)

@meiki ... hmm das v10 hat tendenziell zuviel ... jaja ich weis das kann nen ht fahrer net verstehen 

ja habs gestern gelesen was das dh board treffen is  hehe das is ewig hin und ihr plant schon  .... unglaublich


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2005)

da biken net geht ... könnt mer mal schlitten fahrn auf der kösseine denk ich  

ausserdem müss mer die shirts jetzt zumindest mal zahlenmässig erfassen wer was will


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2005)

Also des Asterix ist schon ähnlich wie des Mohrwud, nur halt noch eine Stabilostrebe mehr. Und wahrscheinlich hat es irgendwie auch die Bezeichnung 4GLenker.
Mußt dir nur mal den langen genialen Part in Suspecet anschauen. Des schluckt sogar metergroße Felsbrocken und man kann trotzdem sriesixtihs springen.

Ja, und des mit der Shörtserfasssung wäre mal sinnvoll.

Und Schlittenfahrenwäre auch sinnvoll. Bloß Freitagabend bin ich arbeitstechnisch unterwegs. Also bei mir würde es erst Sam gehen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2005)

Schau die gibts sogar hier zum kaufen.
Meins heißt so komisch und erinnert mich an die Zerkleinerung von so´nem Meter Holz  und hat auch nur 200mm Fw.

Na super, meine Datai ist 0.7kb´s zu groß   Also kommen erst soon.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2005)

So jetzt aba


----------



## littledevil (17. Februar 2005)

@Eman: Demo8 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2005)

demo 8 .... hmm muss ich mal anschauen

nen snowrace bei unseren tschechischen nachbarn in bozi dar http://www.tripleopen.de/


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2005)

Der Event ist ein Jahr zu früh...für mich 
Da müssen ja 4 gleichzeitig im Ausscheideverfahren über Nachobensprünge schnell wo runterfahren 
Und der Slopestyl besteht wohl auch aus Nachobensprünge  
So ein Mist das ich des "noch" net kann, also kontrolliert.
Wenn ich des könnt würde ich mich mit anmelden.
Aber dieses Jahr werd ich des auf jedenfall erlernen.....oder draufgehen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2005)

hmm meinst nächstes jahr kannst mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm meinst nächstes jahr kannst mehr



Logisch, ich tu dann voll durchstarten und fang richtig zum Styl´n an  

G.  

PS: es sei denn mich löffelt´s gleich und hab´nen Schlüsselbeinbruch


----------



## OLB Carre (19. Februar 2005)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm
> Gibts auch in kindergrössen!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2005)

Mist  jetzt können wir nicht 2 Räder auf einmal ordern wenn wir Ghost nehmen.
Gibts zwar eine wie, ich finde, schöne Version davon. Aber die haben jetzt Steckachse und da müßt ich wieder was konstruieren  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2005)

hmm du willst nen dhler ... hmm du überrascht mich immer wieder 
wo siehst da ne steckachse 

der sch... himmel hat schon wieder schnee runter gelassen  hast den schlitten geölt


----------



## OLB Wastl (19. Februar 2005)

nehmt halt nen cube downhiller der hat keine steckachse und fahren tut er sich auch, aber mehr wie geradeaus die strasse runter bin ich noch nicht!

mfg

wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2005)

hmm seit wann gibts nen cube downhiller ... hab ich da was verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2005)

@Emän:Hmmm...jetzt wo du es sagst weiß ich auch nimmer wie ich auf Steckachse draufkomm  
Und ist heut Abend wohl ein Nachtschlittendh angesetzt?
Muß Nachmittag DAV mäßig weg und komm erst um 18 bis 19 Uhr heim. Aber dann hätte ich Zeit.
Tu mal mänätschen.
Ich tu mal wenn ich da bin anfonen.

@Wästl: Weil ein Ghost ist halt ein Ghost und ein CUBE nur ein CUBE   
Wenn ihr den Klausmann zum Cubefahren bewegt, dann würden wir nommal nachdenken  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Februar 2005)

wer hier auch immer sich ein astrix anschafft..
mit dem fahr ich nie bzw. nie mehr wieder

IST DAS KLAR????


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2005)

aha warum? was is an nem astrix so schlimm?

@jörg ... wo ich dav les ... wennst mal zeit hast gehn mer mal klettern (bzw du und ich schau zu )

willst echt nen dhler?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> wer hier auch immer sich ein astrix anschafft..
> mit dem fahr ich nie bzw. nie mehr wieder
> 
> IST DAS KLAR????



Huuh, dann hab ich ja nommal Glück und kann noch weiter mit dir fahren gehen.
Weil wenn schon dann kauf ich mir net eins sonderns zwei. Also des Havoc zum DH´lern und des Huckster zum Freeriden, logisch oder  

@OLB Emän: Also dann bis 19:52 Uhr. Und Schlitten net vergessen.

G.


----------



## littledevil (19. Februar 2005)

> wer hier auch immer sich ein astrix anschafft.. mit dem fahr ich nie bzw. nie mehr wieder
> 
> IST DAS KLAR????



  

@Eman: Zonenschein Archimedes fällt mir noch ein.. na Richie, besser?


----------



## OLB Wastl (19. Februar 2005)

oder nen richi damit der richi zufrieden is!

Aber ich bin immer noch fürs orange!

oder halt den neuen yeti dhler!! mmh lecker

mfg

wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Februar 2005)

richie schreibt man imme rnoch mi IE
RICHIE

ne astrix is einfach vom anderen ufer...najaich will ja net so sein...
ihr seit ja auch über ein jahr mit mir gefahren obwohl ich ein poison hatte

ja orange is geil
und zonenschein hasse ich 
ihr wisst schon zone und so da wo ich her komm... da hatte für niemanden die sonne geschienen

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!
man wann is den endlich geiles wetter...ich hab viel vor....erstmal roadgab beim jörg hehehehheeh

mfg
richie


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2005)

hmm es soll schon in orangerichtung gehen ... aber mir gefällt das orange einfach net so












@chickenfeed ... wennst so nen tatendrang hast ... fahr mit in die tschechei


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2005)

@OLB Emän: Ausschauen tut es schon echt gut so ein Moorhuhn, aber nur ein Lager bei dem Hebel.
Wie mag des nach einem Jahr H und M-Weg ausgemerkelt sein. 
Oder wenn du 360´s schlecht landest  

Da fällt mir doch gleich dazu ein, so könnte man Frauen auch zu Biken bringen.
Also wenn man halt fragt ob sie mal den H&M-Weg mitfahren  

@LB RitschIE: Warum ist Asterix vom anderen Ufer? Ich dachte des ist aus Übersee.
Und wo bleibt denn eigentlich mal ein Bild von deinem Würfel?
Und welche Farbe hat dein Kubus?
Und kann Flash Gorden.......

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (20. Februar 2005)

fürn ritchieee sein rahmen fehlt noch der Steuersatz!

Dürfte silber poliert sein hab ich gehört!

mfg

wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Februar 2005)




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2005)

Wollt nur mal schnell schreiben das der Emän heute körperlich eher fertig war wie ich  

G. 

PS: Warte jetzt auf Kommentare


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Februar 2005)

lol....


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt nur mal schnell schreiben das der Emän heute körperlich eher fertig war wie ich
> 
> G.
> 
> PS: Warte jetzt auf Kommentare



hmm jörg ... hab gar keinen muskelkater


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2005)

Mist  

Mußt heut mal wieder auf´s Rad und bin Indoorflatland gefahren. Hat auch nur 30 Cent gekostet.
Hab aber mein Trinken vergessen und bin schon nach 40 min. auf 1/8 meiner normalen Körpergröße dehydratisch geschrumpft.  
Mußte natürlich dann aufgeben. Da es nimmer möglich war so noch ein 19.5 Zoll Rad zu fahren.
Na egal, Hauptsache ich bin wieder ein Stück näher gekommen gegen den Emän bein WWWW zu gewinnen  

G.


----------



## littledevil (22. Februar 2005)

So..      neues *Metall* unter meinem Hintern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (22. Februar 2005)

Hmm bei mir hat die gute fee auch was neues gebracht   
Watch out for the boys!
Achja Der Schaltzug steht a bissl weg weil ich die Schaltung nur mal provisorisch befestigt hab!

mfg

Wastl


----------



## konamann (22. Februar 2005)

leckts mich. krank junge! was is das genau für ne kiste?


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Februar 2005)

fahrt zur höllle mit euren scheiss poser-rädern

naja wenigstens fahrt ihr cool dort hin 
 

mfg
Richie


----------



## konamann (22. Februar 2005)

oh nann der ritschie...

jo jetz erkenn ichs a kumpel hat sein nem monat das selbe nur in grün mit weißen sternen


----------



## littledevil (22. Februar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt zur höllle mit euren scheiss poser-rädern
> 
> naja wenigstens fahrt ihr cool dort hin
> 
> ...


.. nee, hin und zurück..    falls man damit irgendwie wieder hoch kommt.. meine berg übersetzung ist ca 42:18 

so, der schnee muss weg.. testfahrt machen muss muss muss


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Februar 2005)

achja little devil
kannst morgen FRÜH vorbei kommen aber net spöter als 
halb 8 und dir dein scheiss abholen
plus fanzines von was weiß ich woher....
mfg
richie
ps. nur frühs abends hab ich kei zeit und wie wärst du gehst einfacsh mal an dein telefon
..


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Februar 2005)

achja und net vor um 7 !


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. Februar 2005)

Höre ich da den Neid der Besitzlosen    ???

Cruisen is einfach mega !

Ohne Wiederrede.
Und wenns in der Hölle schön warm is, kann man da sicher gut fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2005)

hmm muss man  die sache verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2005)

Nee!!!  
Scheint am Wetter zu liegen, irgend ein mutierter Grippevirus.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2005)

Ach, hast du eigentlich Ski oder nur Schlitten?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2005)

Man ich hab mich angesteckt und mein Pennezehlin ist alle   

Hier meins von Kona.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2005)

@LB Tschikken: Hab schon mal nachgefragt aber von Poisen gibts keins  

G.


----------



## cyberbiker (23. Februar 2005)

hmm falscher login   das war eigentlich mein undercover login


----------



## konamann (23. Februar 2005)

oh mann ihr packts doch alle nimmer!   

gibts des von Kona einfach so? habs nirgens gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (23. Februar 2005)

@konamann: ja, gibts! Ganz normal im Katalog und in der preisliste die ich hab drin.. 

@cyberbiker:   wie wat wo wer

@chicken: ähh früh ist nix gut.. bin eh scho immer recht knapp dran    außerdem hab ichs erst 5 stunden nach früh gelesen = mittag .. freitag nachmittag evtl. aber weiß ich auch noch net.. siehst ja dann   

@jörg: alles klar.. schönes wetter bei euch in newsorg.. 

@chicken nochmal: wenn dann vor 7   bisschen terror machen und 2 sekunden auf der klingel bleiben


----------



## konamann (24. Februar 2005)

ah jetzt ja, eine Insel! habs gefunden. wahnsinn...

@jörg: wenn ich so unverschämt sein darf, das gefährt auf technische werte zu reduzieren: was wiegts denn?

will nur mal wissen wie ich mit meinen 22,6 kg so liege...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2005)

Nein, nein   das war nur ein Scherz. Ich habe gar keine Grippe, also brauchte ich auch kein Peneziehlin und deshalb hab ich mir auch kein........ääähhh...hmmmh....."sowas" gekauft  
Das Bild hab ich bei Ebay runtergeladen, da wird des gerade versteigert.
Gott, was ihr mir alle zutraut  

@Littel Devil: Ja schönes Wetter gerade und wann kommt denn des neue Fleiing Sörsrser Mäg.

G.  

PS: Hab mir wieder eine neue Langneseprotktionsjacke gekauft  und versehentlich noch ein Freeridehose   die mir wohl zu weit sein wird.
Also falls jemand sowas braucht


----------



## konamann (24. Februar 2005)

schaaade schokolaade.....   mensch ich wollt das teil so gern mal sehn...

hose wär evtl was...wenn die größe und v.a. die länge passt  
 was denn für eine?


----------



## Dr.Q (24. Februar 2005)

dere

@jörg, hast die jacke schon?? hab nämlich meine xxl und die ist denk i mal a weng zu groß etz wenn du deine schon hast könnten wir mal größenvergleich machen nicht dass ich jetzt meine zrück geb und die xl dann zu klein ist   
achso müsst die jacke aber wenn dann schon morgen zurückschicken weil da kosts ja nix...

hose...  ja würd ich auch interesse anmelden    

@ little devil: schick mir doch mal wennst zeit hast ne sms da ich irgendwie deine nummer verloren hab


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2005)

Ne ich hab bis jetzt weder Jacke noch Hose. Habs ja gestern erst bezahlt (also bei heut, vorgestern (also dann bei morgen (dann aber wieder bei jetzt...oder....  ))) 
Mist, wenn ich zu schnell bin komme ich immer mit der Zeit durcheinander  
Oder ist es euch noch nie passiert das ihr mal so schnell einen Downhill gefahren seit das ihr zur gleichen Zeit angekommen seit wie ihr losfuhrt.
Aber wahrscheinlich hatte nur mein Tachomagnet keinen Kontakt.....aber wissen kann man es nie  

@Konaman: Wie ist denn die Schneelage am BS. Sind die Felsen beboulderbar oder ist alles naß?


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, wenn ich zu schnell bin komme ich immer mit der Zeit durcheinander
> Oder ist es euch noch nie passiert das ihr mal so schnell einen Downhill gefahren seit das ihr zur gleichen Zeit angekommen seit wie ihr losfuhrt.
> Aber wahrscheinlich hatte nur mein Tachomagnet keinen Kontakt.....aber wissen kann man es nie



Du solltest echt aufhörn diese lustigen, bunten Pillen zu nehmen...  

Hab grad in nem anderen Fred gelesen, dass du Sombrio Hosen hast, sind aber ältere Modelle oder? Wie schauts denn da mit  aus? 
Will mir nähmlich von der neun Kollektschn auch Hose+Trikot kaufn   
Und diese Handschuhe
http://oakley.com/catalog/enlarge_one/accessories/gloves/mtb/factory_pilot/black_silver/xxl
nur die gibts nirgens   

Weil wenn man scho net fahn kann , muss ma wenigstens cool    ausschaun


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2005)

@Super Geh Punkt: Der OLB Wastl hat mal eine ganze Kiste voller Sombriosachen angebracht.
Mit einer vielzahl an Hosen und Trikots. Sollen auch 2005er Sachen gewesen sein.
Und weil´se mir gepaßt haben hab ich 2 genommen. Weil des Fox und Langnesezeug ja eher für 2 Menschen gleichzeitig platz bietet  
Die Handschuhe schaun ja extrem aus. Wenn des Kohlefaser aus Metall wäre könnte man noch Nieten reinbohren  

@DR Q. : Hab heut mein MSJ bekommen. Habs gerade an  
Hmmmh, muß sich scheinbar noch anformen.
Kannst ja mal vorbeikommen und anprobieren ob dir XL besser paßt.
Kannst ja deine mal zum Vergleich mitbringen.
Hast ja meine Nummer.

G.


----------



## konamann (25. Februar 2005)

@Jörg: felsen sind soweit frei, kein Problem. es is sicher auch ein gutes training wenn du deine schuhe im hängen anziehst   
der Boden is halt einfach noch voll schnee...


----------



## OLB Carre (25. Februar 2005)

sersn, mich gibts auch noch! nette cruiser! hab mir auch zwei sombrio trikots vom wastl geholt! schick!  fahr etz dann zum arber, snowboarden!   na dann, cruist mal schön! cu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (25. Februar 2005)

die handschuhe sind ganz ok, hab sie letztes jahr in nem outlet für 40 euro gekauft. verleiren aber recht schnell ihre gumminoppen an den bremsfingern. ausser vielleicht beim eman, der diese finger ja irgendwie nicht benutzt   
die belüftung ist gut, weil da zwischen den fingern netz ist, und auch auf der handinnenseite, da wo keine protektorfläche ist.
zum regelpreis sind die dinger aber echt teuer und bieten nicht mehr als andere carbonschlagringe   

hier hat 90cm schnee und ich werd von tag zu tag kribbeliger. ICH WILL SOMMER!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2005)

@TvH: Du lebst noch.   
Hab schon an sowas gedacht das du dir endlich deine Rohloff gekauft hast und als Belohnung eins mit dem Nudelholz über die Birne bekommen hast und jetzt unter Amnesie leidest und nimmer weißt wer du bist usw.
Wahnsinn mit dem Schnee bei euch, also das der noch bei so einer Schieflage liegenbleibt  
Ist bestimmt Lawinenwarnstufe 1 in der Gegend von dem Bild.

@Konaman: Ich hab 3 Chrashpads (+Teppiche)was es mir ermöglicht auf der Schneeoberfläche ca. 3m² Spielraum zu haben    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2005)

sombrio? hmm nie gehört ... hab ich da was verpasst?

hab mich heut am ochsenkopf ausgetobt ... gute bedingungen wenn man allein fährt ... das zweite mal runter haben mich teilweise sogar selbst die eigenen spuren gestört aber trotzdem geil zu fahren

der weg nach bischofsgrün is ab dem mittelweg voll schmal ... also northshore mit sicherheitsnetz
nach fleckel runter is der baum ganz oben kein hinterniss mehr n... soviel schnee liegt dort ... hmm vielleich passt man ja im sommer untendurch 

hmm mich haben heut 3 langläufer (an unterschiedlichen orten) drauf aufmerksam gemacht das irgendwo nen schild mit fussgänger verboten steht ... einer sogar ziemlich eindringlich  .... hmm irgendwie muss ich die schilder übersehen haben


----------



## TimvonHof (25. Februar 2005)

@jörg
meine rohloff hab ich immer noch nicht, dafür such ich nun ne schaltbare kettenführung die mit meiner unseeligen shimano hollowtech zusammenspielt. gar nicht so einfach irgendwas für die hohlkopfnabe zu bekommen. vielleicht sollte ich ja doch total umsteigen auf ne truvativ-kombi.

auf dem foto is aber echt keine schräglage drauf - was genau hast du denn getrunken?    an den schräglagen ist de schnee zT etwas verweht und du (ja, selbst du) hast locker platz bis zum hals.

@eman - du warst ja, denke ich, auch nicht zu fuß unterwegs, oder?

ich hab mir nun bitter eine woche urlaub in der ersten augustwoche erkämpft und was machen die deppen..... lassen lenzerheide einfach ausfallen! menno - das erste mal, dass ich da hin wollte um mir einen neuen rahmen auf garantie zu besorgen   
mal sehen wo ich dann lande - eine woche vorher is der megaavalanche, vielleicht sind die pisten in frankreich ja dann in einem guten zustand und man kann dort etwas soielen gehen. auf ne woch BM hab ich auf alle fälle keinen bock  

aber nur, wenn der schnee irgenwann mal wegtaut, ich glaub nimmer wirklich drann


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2005)

doch ich war zu fuss ... das einzige was ich auf der nordseite im winter mach is aufm bike runter und 100% wieder hochschieben  geht net anders im winter und zieht mördermässig rein


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2005)

Hmmh...ich dachte immer das die Schilder ein Verbot für Schornsteinfeger in roten Röhnrädern bedeuten  
Auf solche Hinweise mußt du immer antworten "Ich dachte die gelten nur Sommer"
Wir könnten ja beim nächsten mal so einen schwarzen Stift mitnehmen und dem Mänchen des da drauf ist noch ein paar Skistöck und Ski´er draufmalen  
Pooh, die würden Augen machen  

@TvH: Also für mich sieht des aus wie eine Schneewand. Oder hast du des Bild auf halben Weg nach Australien gemacht  

G.


----------



## konamann (26. Februar 2005)

@jösch: ahh des is der trick. naja mir frieren immer die finger weg, habs letzte woche scho mal probiert...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2005)

hmm ... will morgen wer mit aufm bullheadmountain ... wenns heut nacht net zuviel schneit ...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2005)

Mir ist´s zu kalt. Des hat gerad -9.4 Grad draußen..brrrrrr.
Und ich hab seit gestern einen unbeweglichen Hals.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2005)

Und am Oko oben hat es -15.4 Gräder     

G.


----------



## littledevil (27. Februar 2005)

@Jörg: hast du mal Zeit und Lust meine Dämpfer-Buchsen passend zu machen? Du hast doch da was immer Keller stehen.. Kriegst auch n Flying Saucer Abo dafür


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und am Oko oben hat es -15.4 Gräder
> 
> G.



optimalstes wetter also ... man ihr weicheier ... 

hmm steifer hals? bei eiseskälte gebouldert 

der andi lebt noch? hab gestern ne sms geschrieben und nichts  gehört?


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @TvH: Also für mich sieht des aus wie eine Schneewand. Oder hast du des Bild auf halben Weg nach Australien gemacht
> 
> G.



boooa... ab und an bin ichecht schwer von begriff.... klar ist das das bild am äquator aufgenommen und der schnee hält da nur wegen dem schild. wenn man das rauszieht dann rutscht die lawine ab und begräbt neuseeland unter sich.
die woche kauf ich mir vielleicht dachpappennägel, wenn ich da dazu komm dann bau ich mir winterreifen.....


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2005)

@LB Littel Devil: Muß ich halt mal anschauen was zu machen ist.

@OLB Emän: Nein nicht gebouldert, einfach nur ein neues scheißdickes Kissen im Bett  

@TvH: Wieso Dachpappenägel    du braust doch Winterreifennägel sonst kannst du doch nur auf Dachpappe fahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2005)

ochsenkopf ... naja gab schon bessere bedingungen als heut ... war wirklich sauhart heut im tiefschnee hochzustampfen

bin mangels möglichkeiten zweimal nordpiste bis bischofsgrün runter  der weg nach fleckel war schwierig aber recht gut fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2005)

Weißt du wie die Forststraße vom Silberbergwerk aus beschaffen ist.
Also teilweis eisig oder durchgehen gribbig für Normalrorfen.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Februar 2005)

ich hab kein bock mehr mich mit der scheiss kälte abzuärgern!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du wie die Forststraße vom Silberbergwerk aus beschaffen ist.
> Also teilweis eisig oder durchgehen gribbig für Normalrorfen.
> 
> G.



eisig hehe heut wars eher tiefschneeig ... also was für schneeketten ... hat gestern nacht halt einfach zuviel geschneit

hmm willst wohl rauffahren? bräuchten noch nen winterbild also bild des monats 

da läuft mir das wasser im mund zusammen ... schlimm nur das man dafür fast nen kleines auto bekommt  5600 euronen ... für nen LADA reichts


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (27. Februar 2005)

@ eman jo schickes Teil....aber hol dir nen Morewood  (günstiger)der Dicke mit der Glatze und den Kötern hat sich auch eins geholt und des fährt sich echt schön... jo und der Rahmen ist auch schöner als nen Orange.
und was noch richtig geil ist find ich des VPP Free das bin ich gestern gefahren und des war für mich jetzt die referenz in sachen Fully...
wahnsinn wenn du im Stehen getretten hast null wippen des hat sich fast beschleunigt wie nen Hardtail...schau mal beim Rex SL in die Gallery


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2005)

das is halt die eigenschaft am vpp das es net wippt 

ja das morewood is auch nen schönes teil


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Februar 2005)

@jörg
dann fang ich halt an zu droppen


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2005)

so sieht der übliche winterwahnsinn aus ... leider hab ich am freerider keinen geschwindigkeitsmesser dran


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> so sieht der übliche winterwahnsinn aus ... leider hab ich am freerider keinen geschwindigkeitsmesser dran



Hmmmh, ich glaub des zeigt gerade nichts an. Alsi zum Beispiel was du mit Winterwahnsinn meinst.

Der Moorhuhnbike ist fei in der neuen Rider drinn. Hört sich der Fahrweise nach einem Jörgibike an. (Hmmh, es gehen auch keine Smilies)
Beim VP Free hast halt eine richtige Feeridegeometrie (Daumen)

G. (Smilie)


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2005)

@OLB Emän: Nimm einfach des Bild von der Ks wo du driftest. Oder war des schon mal ein BdM:

G. (Smilie)


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Februar 2005)

@eman klettern ist nicht ganz mein sport. 0,6 km in 3 stunden und dabei über 1000 hm. wann willste denn mal auf den everest. 8x3 macht 24. dann nochmal einen downhill der sich gewaschen hat und nach 30 stunden biste im guinnesbuch    (hallo jörg, das guinessbuch ist kein bierführer)

hat einer von euch schon mal die e.thirteen schaltbare kettenführung ausprobiert? leider arbeitet die truvativ nicht mit meinem bike zusammen, und in dem sommer will ich net immer kettenheber spielen. hab auch schon an eine "richtige" führung gedacht aber ich bin net der eman und brauch halt auch ein kleines blatt   und das nudelholz im haus verhindert zu einem nicht unerheblichen teil den erwerb einer nabenschaltung. wär ausserdem doof, mein hai ride mit ner rohloff, jeder der das teil dann sieht muss ja lachen. so könnte ich aber viele menschen glücklich machen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (28. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Littel Devil: Muß ich halt mal anschauen was zu machen ist.


.. könnte ja mal vorbeikommen.. bin eh jeden Tag in Neusorg. So ca um 5 bis halb 6 meist. musst halt mal sagen wennst da bist, dann bring ich dat gelumpe mal mit..

@Eman: Ich find das Orange schon um einiges schöner als das Morewood.. und soviel Preisunterschied ist eigentlich auch nicht..

@Chikken: .. dann ärgere dich doch einfach nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2005)

5 bis 6 *eek**eek**eek*
Du meinst sicher 17 biss 18.
Man bei mir geht bei dem Forum gar nichts mehr. Es zeigt nicht mal die ganzen verschidenen Antworttasten an. Ist des bei euch auch so. Ich muß immer schätzen wo was ist wenn ich drück.
Die Woche muß ich leider nachmittag Arbeiten, ab 12fe.
Tu mich mal anrufen tuen tun. In meinem Telefonnummernzettelhaufen kann ich dich nimmer finden.

@TvH: Bei 0,6km kann man keine 1000Hm´s zurrücklegen. Selbst im 3 dimensionalen Raum eines geschlossenen Strings in Verbindung mit einer vereinheitlichten Unschärferelation bei sich expandentiel verstärkenden gravimetrischen Störrungen im sich ständig keglometrisch erweiterndem Ereignishorizont dürfte das schwer vorstellbar sein.

G.
S.LB.Hawkins


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2005)

gut gemacht herr hawkin ... bist mein vorbild 

hehe 0,6 km für 1000 hm ... das kann halt nur ich


----------



## Bigribiker (1. März 2005)

@ jörg
keine angst, das problem hat ich auch vor kurzem...
das steigert sich jetzt etwa zwei wochen, bis so gut wie gar nichts mehr geht und dann funktionierts einfach wieder oder du hast pech und dann geht nix mehr :S
viel glück!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2005)

@jörg ... hast eigentlich sowas gemeint? 






und sowas hab ich mir bestellt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2005)

So einen Grippmaster hab ich irgendwo rumliegen, aber den schwarzen natürlich  
Aber meinen getan hab ich die normalen Dinger tuen tun.

@LB Bigri: Puhh, dann bin ich ja beruhigt  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2005)

hmm weisst das das ding eigentlich für klavierspieler is


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2005)

Also bei mir sind da keine Töne rausgekommen.
Vielleicht ist ja meins für Tropetenspieler und ich hab dabei nur das reinblasen vergesssen  

G.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (1. März 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (1. März 2005)

@jörg
in der keglometrie geht das natürlich nicht. wobei.... ich war neulich kegeln und hab für die 2 km heimweg locker 5 km gebraucht. wenn ich nun dort nichts trinke sondern bier mitbringe müßte dieser effekt ja auch umkehrbar sein....   einsteins erben, und so.

außerdem sind die bisherigen messsysteme (german parcel service u.ä.) ja eher für die fortbewegung in der projektion einer ebene unterhalb des erfassungssystems konzupiert. eine bewegung auf den sateliten zu erfassen die eher nicht. ein gps-system ist halt doch kein sonar.
daher könnte man rein messtechnisch 1 hkm (höhenkilometer) in 0,6 ekm (ebenkilometer) zurücklegen und damit das system derart verwirren, dass auch die hohen pulswerte erklärbar werden  . auch ohne bier von a nach b zu tragen um es eben NICHT zu trinken.

ausserdem bin ich heute ausgeglichen, war auf der piste spielen....

cu

was solls


----------



## Dr.Q (1. März 2005)

hi will mir demnächst n fullface helm kaufen, kenn jemand einen laden hier in der nähe wo man sowas kaufen kann?? weil im net ohne aufprobieren ist blöd  
könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?ß

@jörg ich weiß du meinst den giro aber irgendwie sieht mir der zu leihwändisch aus


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2005)

@TvH: Wo sind denn die ganzen Skifahrer auf deiner Piste?? Wie hast du die den wegbekommen??
Und dann fällt mir noch ein Satz ein wo das Wort Piste  jedes 0.2te Wort dieses Satzes ist.
Nämlich "Ich piste auf die Piste" *hehe* 

@Dr.Q: Giro Mäd Max. 

G.


----------



## Meiki (1. März 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> sieht mir der zu leihwändisch aus


dir schaut der Helm zu gut aus   

Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2005)

der mad max is über jeden zweifel erhaben 

schau dir mal den 661 an ... bestell dir einfach zwei grössen die in frage kommen und schick den falschen wieder zurück


----------



## TimvonHof (1. März 2005)

@jörg
da waren keine schief-fahrer. der lift macht um 17 uhr dicht und das bild ist um 17:05 aufgenommen. schwupps ist der hang leer und die, die noch da sind haben eher verständnislose blicke als scharfe worte wenn man da runterheizt.
blöderweise sind alle bodenwellen die im sommer da sind durch den schnee ausgeglichen. bis auf ein paar absätze der größeren ordnung, aber mehr als 4m "airtime" ist auch dort nicht drin... 
im sommer hatte ich ein nettes erlebnis kurz hinter de stelle wo das bike liegt. da hats einen absatz der ungefähr einen meter runter geht (welle, keine kante) da fliegt man dann so 3m und landet im steilen. wenn man den gleichen weg im sommer runterheizt ist der absatz wegen fehlender verwehung ca 2m hoch und man hat einen geilen flug nach dem man sich dan 8 m weit überschlägt   
also - erstmal die die strecken angucken wenn die landschaft grün wird...

zum thema helm - hab mir den 661 bravo irgendwas geleistet - der fällt eher etwas größer aus. meinen delux-schädel hab in größe M gepackt (59cm)

kauf dir das teil im laden - wenns nicht passt soll der die dinger zurückschicken. wo ist den "hier in der gegend"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (1. März 2005)

@ meiki äh nene leihwändisch heißt übersetzt: nicht stabil genug, zu dünnwandig, nicht geeignet, unbrauchbar,....   

ja hab auch schon an mad max oder 661 bravo 2 gedacht aber mal so zum probieren weiß wohl a keiner nen shop??

dann müssen die net-händler her und erst "leider" etwas mehr versandkosten zahlen    

@ jörg: wieso jedes 0,2.?? nicht mal jedes 2.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2005)

Ja weil jedes 0.2te 20% sind. Also vom Ganzen. In dem Fall eben von 1.
In Buchstaben ausgedrückt wären es natürlich über 50% und in Zeichenplätze leicht unter 50%, was sich sicherlich nach mehr anhören würde und auch ein..................  

Du kannst auch nommal zu mir kommen und mal den Mel Gibson anprobieren.
Und hast du jetzt eigentlich ein MSJ in der für dich passenden Umfangsform?


@OLB EMän: Bei mir zeigt es jetzt wieder alles an und ich hab jetzt auch dein komisches Bild gesehen!!
Ich weiß auch was des ist. Des ist bestimmt ein mit dem Komputer verändertes Bild von den Eiszapfen die vor deinem Fenster vom Dach runterhängen.
Nur diese komischen drei gleichmäßig durch das Bild verlaufenden roten Linienberge....hmmmh....scheinen wohl eine Komputerstörrung durch irgendeinen Sendemast für Händystrahlen zu sein?!?

@TvH: Ich dachte schon da will keiner fahren weil des ganze so eben aussieht!!
Scheint so eine Art Mutter/Tochter Lift zu sein. Also für die Anfänger der Anfänger oder halt für Frauen  


G.  


PS: @An alle hübschen intelligenten Frauen: Des letzte hab ich net wirklich so gemeint


----------



## Dr.Q (3. März 2005)

@ jörg: oh ja, wär ne gute idee - in den mel neischlüpfen -   
ich habs noch nicht aber vielleicht kommts morgen hab es ja nochmal umgetauscht.

wann bist den mal daheim? 

wow mei pc hat ne macke lässt sich nur noch mit 16 farben und auflösung 640 x 480 betreiben kann nur den halben schirm lesen ich hoff ich schreib kein quatsch zam...  

glaub da hilft nur noch " format C:"


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2005)

Heut und morgen nur Vormittag aber dann wieder normal. Fallst du deine XL bekommst bring mal mit dann könnmer der XL´s vergleichen.
Und meine Freeridhose müßte auch heute oder morgen kommen.

G. (Smilie)


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2005)

Haste eigentlich deine Konaklitsche schon (Smilie)

G.(Smilie)


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2005)

so ich fahr jetzt im gegensatz zu euch weicheiern mal wieder so nen ochsenkopfsägezahnmuster


----------



## TimvonHof (3. März 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @TvH: Ich dachte schon da will keiner fahren weil des ganze so eben aussieht!!
> Scheint so eine Art Mutter/Tochter Lift zu sein. Also für die Anfänger der Anfänger oder halt für Frauen



is in der tat nicht steil dort.... aber beim hochschieben (die lassen mich doch echt nicht in den lift mit dem bike) kommt man schon insschwitzen. 
der lift ist nicht nur für frauen sondern auch für snowboarder die sich nicht trauen einen richtigen lift zu verwenden. wobei sich boardende frauen teilweise auch reintrauen (nur um die angrifffläche für den flamewar groß genug zu gestalten damit auch jeder trifft   )

so - ich hab nu 34 h dienst hinter mir und leg mich ab.
cu


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2005)

@TvH: Du hast 34h Dienst. Hmmh, fast wie ich......also ich hab 35h Woche  

@Dr. Kw.:Hab meine Arbeitszeit umgelegt und geh morgen doch früh in die Erbert. Soll heißen bin Nachmittag dann daheim usw.

@OLB Emän: Du wirst dir noch einen Reifen aufschlitzen. 


So jetzt fahr ich nach Möllmorsel   

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (3. März 2005)

@ jörg, jo dann funk ich dich morgen mal an, irgendwann nachmittag dann...
  ist ja echt nett dast extra wegen mir deinen tag umverplant hast    

kona hol ich samstag *freu*   

sollte der dms noch kommen bring ich nen a mal mit, aber bei uns kommt post erst um 3


----------



## Dr.Q (3. März 2005)

ach ja wo gehst du hin jörg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (4. März 2005)

was fürn Kona bekommste denn?

Meiki


----------



## Dr.Q (4. März 2005)

@ meiki ein stinky
so und jetzt schnee weg, winter weg, kälte weg -> endlich biken will, aber bei schönem wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2005)

Hei Jungs,
wegen den schneeösen Wetterbedingungen diesmal ohne Rad.
Aber trotzdem Fichtelplattenshore  
Mal eine neue Erstbefahrungsart   
Mit Skiérn muß man aber da fahren wo es noch steiler ist  

@OLB Emän: Heut 20.30 Mähtschik. Kommpflicht  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2005)

dein wunsch is mir befehl


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. März 2005)

hmm da schaut der ja garnet mal so schwer aus..is des auch des steile steinstück da ? ja?

hmmm 

mfg
rcihie


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2005)

Also net genau, weil des steile Stück für Ski´er zu flach ist.  
Hört sich komisch an...iss aber so.
Mit Ski´ern muß man da fahren wo es richtig steil ist (senkrecht), damit man nicht so am Felsen entlangschleift.  
Ich bin eh ständig hingefallen und runtergerollert..mach aber auch Spaß.  
Und da wollt ich dann gar nimmer runterrollern und bin dann lieber den Tschikkenway (den es mit Ski´ern gibt*hehe*) so was ähnliches wie runtergefahren. 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. März 2005)

da bin ich wieder.
hab mal den big jim wieder drauf gemacht. und der grip war mir viel lascher in erinnerung   solange die welt dermaßen blöde ist, werd ich wohl schwalbe big jim V2 fahren und die highroller etwas schonen   

und es schneit noch viel mehr .... langsam reichts mir


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2005)

@TvH:Big Jim V2....hmmh....ist des ein Modell des eigentlich für England bestimmt war   
(Hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt kein negatives Image. Aber die Engländer die ich kenn würden drüber lachen, drumm wäre es eh nur eines der üblichen  deutschen Probleme  )

@Ohl:Man, gestern haben wir noch darüber gesprochen und heute ist schon genau des "Baujahr" und "Modell" bei Ebay in "neu" drinn wo ich mich für erwärmen könnte.
(  und das ist 3 in einem und ich liebe Kinderüberraschungen  )
Ich seh schon meine dritte Rohloff in der polierten Schwinge seine Arbeit verrichten  
Sollte ich mir da eine polierte Rohloff zulegen?!?
Na egal, hab sicherheitshalber mal ne Mail hingeschickt und gefragt ob er mir des Teil auch sofort verkauft.  
9Tage warten ist voll lästig  

@Tschikken: Ich weiß du haßt mich dafür  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. März 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (6. März 2005)

jaja die gehn ab wie ne v2....

dass du mit dem gedanken spielst die ne dritte rohloff anzuschaffen finde ich nicht schlimm. nur die unbekümmertheit mit der du da drüber sprichst ist eine zum himmel schreiende unverschämtheit  
ich will auch so ne nabe - blöd nur, dass die nabe den zeitwert meines bikes dann verdoppeln tät.... und wenn ich die rohloff in dem norco a-line an dem nudelholz vorbeischmuggeln will, muss ich glaube ich die gesamte family für ne woche in den urlaub schicken und das gesummse dann auch noch komplett selber zahlen. damit wärs wieder da, das schnöde problem   

das norco ist ausserdem ein viergelenker - geht zwar, aber ist mit der zugverlegung nicht ganz einfach. nachdem meine holde nun den preis des norco entdeckt hat spiele ich ja nun mit dem gedanken das (natürlich wesentlich billigere) astrix huckster zu favorisieren... was solls, wenn der rahmen diese saison noch durchhält werd ich mir eh kein neues bike kaufen. 
also jungs! IHR HABT MEINEN UNEIGESCHRÄNKTEN NEID!

ps: spikes selber bauen mach ich nimmer - ist ne menge arbeit, da leiste ich mir lieber ein auslaufmodel an echten spikereifen.....


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2005)

Hmmmh, des ist eh komisch. Also ich mein bei Spikereifen sind ja die Spikes des wichtigere. 
Und dennoch machen Selberbauer immer die Spikes selber. 
Also Tip: Spikes kaufen und Reifen selber machen  

@Dr. Q: Hei, und wie läüfts.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> dass du mit dem gedanken spielst die ne dritte rohloff anzuschaffen finde ich nicht schlimm. nur die unbekümmertheit mit der du da drüber sprichst ist eine zum himmel schreiende unverschämtheit



  
Nene, das Bike bau ich mir dann ganz preisbewußt und billig auf.
Ich hoffe nur das es für die Rohloff auch eine Scheibe für die Brembo Bremse gibt   

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. März 2005)




----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2005)

so ihr faulpelze ... so muss das ausschauen ... 

war selten so fertig und glücklich ... die bedingungen könnten kaum besser sein  

war aber sogar für mich wirklich grenzbereich






@jörg ... wenn du das kaufst stell ich mir nen grünes orange in die hütte 

@timvonhof ... sogar ich hab mir damals spikes gekauft ... und die halten nun die 4. saison ... und ich fahr nicht wenig damit


----------



## lowfat (6. März 2005)

Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige am Ochsenkopf gewesen. Ich bin den Downhill nach Fleckl am WE 5mal runtergefahren (meine Familie rutschte auf Brettern). Das war ein genialer Spaß. Ihr habt schon eine klasse-Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2005)

bist auch mal nach bgrün runter ? ... der weg ist fast noch besser


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2005)




----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2005)

Da macht sich ja einer mal wieder Tieschörtgedanken  
Am schönsten finde ich aber immer noch des Fichtelride mit dem Okosymbol.
  Wie kommst du auf die gelbe Schrift... willst wohl auch in China fertigen lassen   

Nachdem jetzt noch einer vom Oko anfängt mußt ich heut auch mal rauf. 
Aber unter der Woche ist immer besser, keine Fußvolk  
Bin 2mal die 9km Runde gefahren. 
Immer noch beste Bedingungen und man sollt net glauben wie schnell man da mal knapp 50 auf den schmalen Wegen drauf hat  
Ein Verutscher oder "Verlenker  " und man ist weg 
Bin sogar 2mal auf Video aufgezeichnet worden  
Und war mal wieder "Erster" LB bei der -Vom höchsten Punkt am Okohaus- Losbefahrung 
Man fährt sogar über die Tische zurzeit 

Hab mit meiner tachometrischen Einheit natürlich auch mal alle Telemtriedaten in ein Winterdiagrammschaubild zusammengestellt.

@Alle nicht aus dem FG:  Und mal ein Schneehöhenbild für euch das ihr seht wie weit wir noch Land unter sind  
Ist von heute   Und des Zeug wird immer noch mehr und denkt nicht drann wegzuschmelzen 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2005)

9 km runde  hattest wohl gestern angst mitzufahren 

bist bgrün runter ... wenn net hast echt was verpasst 

fussgänger waren gestern auch net ... der winter is wohl mittlerweile schon zu lang


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2005)

Silberberkwerk-Oko-Fleckl-Silberberkwerk sind 9km.
Gestern war ich so.....unmotiviert  
Hab schon überlegt, aber hatte Angst das zuviel Fußgänger unterwegs sind.
Da wollt ich net riskieren das mir die dann die Bergabfahrt versaun   bei soviel Bergauf. 
Und da ich ja jeden Tag unter der Woche Zeit hab, hab ich es lieber auf heut verschoben.
Nach Bigri bin ich net runter. Wußt net wie ich wieder hoch kommen würde.
Aber kann mir schon vorstellen das des abolut genial sein muß.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2005)

hmm raff dich auf und fahr morgen einmal mit runter ... das zweite mal musst ja dann nimmer mit


----------



## Dr.Q (7. März 2005)

hi
so hab meinen esel nun endlich und bin gestern schon mal die erste runde gedreht, war echt supi, bis auf des dass die freude etwas getrübt war weil beim "zum parkplatz fahren" mei auto geraucht und gestunken hat wie sau    und ich dauernd dran denken musst ob was hin ist oder net...    hat sich aber wieder normalisiert.  

@ jörg cooler tacho, wo bekommt man sowas??   
  stark, bist die höhen so gefahren dass man fast meinen könnte es sind eiszapfen aber bestimmt liegt des nur an deim bluetooth deines tachos der bei der datenübertragung so schnell ist dass die bilder frostbeulen bekommen und die bilder aussehen als sind eiszapfen drauf   

vielleicht fahr i morgen a mal mit, aber ihr werdet wieder in aller hergotts früh fahren also so ab 15.00 uhr   
könnt erst ab 16.00 uhr

aber sicher ist des noch nicht, geh heut auf nen geburtstag, und wer weis vielleicht brauch ich da ja dann morgen eher ne mütze schlaf...


----------



## showman (7. März 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Alle nicht aus dem FG:  Und mal ein Schneehöhenbild für euch das ihr seht wie weit wir noch Land unter sind
> Ist von heute   Und des Zeug wird immer noch mehr und denkt nicht drann wegzuschmelzen
> 
> 
> G.


     Da hams wir im Frankenflachland ja gar net mal so schlecht. Man kann Stellenweise sogar schon grün erkennen. Wo kann man sich für so ne Oko, Bgrün, Fleckl usw. Tour anmelden? Möcht im Sommer mal vorbeischaun.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> war aber sogar für mich wirklich grenzbereich



sowas arrogantes


----------



## lowfat (7. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Da hams wir im Frankenflachland ja gar net mal so schlecht. Man kann Stellenweise sogar schon grün erkennen. Wo kann man sich für so ne Oko, Bgrün, Fleckl usw. Tour anmelden? Möcht im Sommer mal vorbeischaun.
> Gruß Showman



Sieh Dir mal die website der Lettenbrüder an (sig bei etlichen Leuten). Da gibt es gute Beschreibungen der interessantesten Strecken. Ich habe im Januar mein Rad einfach mal auf Verdacht mit zum Skifahren am Oko genommen. Es war mehr fahrbar als erwartet. Im Sommer ist es bestimmt genial. Vielleicht können wir aus N/Fü/Er im Sommer einen gemeinsamen Trip auf die Beine stellen. Fahrzeit nach Fleckl 1:15h (mit dem Auto   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (7. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh Dir mal die website der Lettenbrüder an (sig bei etlichen Leuten). Da gibt es gute Beschreibungen der interessantesten Strecken. Ich habe im Januar mein Rad einfach mal auf Verdacht mit zum Skifahren am Oko genommen. Es war mehr fahrbar als erwartet. Im Sommer ist es bestimmt genial. Vielleicht können wir aus N/Fü/Er im Sommer einen gemeinsamen Trip auf die Beine stellen. Fahrzeit nach Fleckl 1:15h (mit dem Auto   )


Ja da geht bestimmt was. Müßmer mal im Auge behalten   Sollte halt Schneefrei sein weil ich des Zeuch net mehr sehn kann   

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (7. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da geht bestimmt was. Müßmer mal im Auge behalten   Sollte halt Schneefrei sein weil ich des Zeuch net mehr sehn kann
> 
> Gruß Showman



PS: Die Page wird mind. 1X Wöchentlich heimgesucht


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2005)

@lowfat ... den schneekanal nach fleckel den du gefahren bist ist im sommer net ganz so smooth ... da liegen besonders oben steine ohne ende  nur das du net zuviel erwartest 

@showman ... natürlich seit ihr immer willkommen ... wenn ich auch mal mit euch fahren darf 

die schneeberg - ochsenkopf freeridetour hat bis jetzt jedem gefallen


----------



## lowfat (8. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat ... den schneekanal nach fleckel den du gefahren bist ist im sommer net ganz so smooth ... da liegen besonders oben steine ohne ende  nur das du net zuviel erwartest



Im Januar lag viel weniger Schnee als jetzt am WE. Da hab ich die Steine und Kanten schon geniessen können   . Jetzt ist es fast wie Bobfahren. 
Ich schlage vor, daß ich mich im Sommer nochmal rühre. Vielleicht geht dann was zusammen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht fahr i morgen a mal mit, aber ihr werdet wieder in aller hergotts früh fahren also so ab 15.00 uhr
> könnt erst ab 16.00 uhr



Um 16 Uhr sind wir längst wieder daheim auf dem Sofa um die Glimore Girls anzuschaun  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2005)

@Lowfat und Showman: Bei uns gibts auch auf fast jeden Berg eine Stärkung 
Also noch ein Grund bei uns mal néinen Berg hochzufahren  

G.


----------



## showman (8. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @showman ... natürlich seit ihr immer willkommen ... wenn ich auch mal mit euch fahren darf


Ja dadrüber brauchen wir gar net reden. Ihr sagt wann ihr kommt und wir fahren.  Bei uns ists halt net so Downhillorientiert aber auch schön und die Berge sind net so hoch (Gott sei Dank   ).

Gruß Showman


----------



## ELM (8. März 2005)

Hi, 

Wir machen am 26.3. ne Party und alle Lettenbrüder sind natürlich eingeladen!!!! 

Party is am Dienhof bei Hirschau, Richtung Monte und dann zu dem altem Bauernhof, werdet ihr dann schon sehn... Alk und so weiter alles umsonst... 

Natürlich dürfen eure Mädls auch kommen... 

   :kotz:  

also bis denne.. Gruß Flo

ach ja genau habs einfach nicht lassen können zu biken dann bin ich am monte die schanze gesprungen und ja irgendwie war der sand gefrohren und batsch hats mich voll gemäd hab 2 speichenabdrücke am Knöchel ka wie des gegangen is und mei protektorenhemd hats dann zurückgeschoben wie ich runtergerutscht bin und hab mir meinen arm aufgeschürft... so etz wart ich bis es wieder wärmer wird...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2005)

Am 26. bin ich im warmen Frankreich     

Kann man wohl am Monte jetzt auch fahren???
Nehmen die einen mit rauf???
Fährt des Ding überhaupt???
Liegt bei euch kein Schnee mehr???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (9. März 2005)

ELM schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Natürlich dürfen eure Mädls auch kommen...


lettenbrueder haben keine mädls....
es gab mal einen der hieß basti(der hat sogar geheiratet  )..der is jetzt aber nimmer bei den lb´s 
obwohl der wastl noch najaaa.. bei dem wirds wohl nimmer lang dauern bis er raus is..

mfg
Richie


----------



## ELM (9. März 2005)

Naja Schnee liegt da vll rad mal 5 cm .. ne der lift geht leider net... wir haben die bikes bis zur ersten schanze hochgetragen... uns war langweilig... ^^ lol

Es ist mir heute gesagt worden das wir den Party raum nicht bekommen und wir uns jetzt nach was anderen umsschaun.. vll finden wir ja noch was... hoff ich jetz mal weil sonst wärs echt kacke... 

Gruß Flo


----------



## OLB Phil (10. März 2005)

@all

Jo im still alive!

Und hab leider viel zu lang nicht gelesen.
mIt der BT-Bike-Mafia hab ich noch nix zu tun gehabt!

Ma kucken obs hier auch ne FFW-Fraktion gibt?!

hoff doch mal!


( FFW = Faule-Freeride-Weizen)   

Naja brauch etz erst mal nen rahmen und dann ma kucken ob ich noch was anderes ausser Rabeneick Damenrad mit Spoiler und Rücktritt fahren kann.
und natürlich ohne fläddpäddels!!!!

Fu*g wird endlich zeit das drecks Schnee weg ist!

Müssen mal was in BT machen jungs!

So long


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2005)

Ohh....Nummer Phill lebt  

Geiles Wetter deaußen. Werd gleich mal Liftfahren.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2005)

@jörg ... was macht das RMX ?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2005)

Des wartet irgendwo auf mich.......aber nimmer lang.
Und hab auch schon mit meinem Spezialdiiiler gesprochen.
Also eine 888 hät ich schon so gut wie und ein paar Bremsen wahrscheinlich auch  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (11. März 2005)

RMX ? wie wo wer was ?
ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2005)

Ja so ein schwarzes RMX mit polierter Schwinge find ich hübsch  
Und des ist ja des Hauptauswahlkriterium...abgesehen vom Federweg  
Naja, 200mm Federweg + hübsch.....da spricht doch dann nichts mehr dagegen 
Warum mehr üben wenn man mit besserem Material sich noch steigern kann    

Hab mir jetzt auch noch ein 3m² großes Chrashpad gekauft (Monsterlarge).  
Wenn man älter wird braucht man einfach mehr Abfederweg  


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. März 2005)

besseres fahren doch bessere bikes..das gabs doch schon mal einen der das gedacht hat...  ...

das ist doch alles käse

mfg
Richie


----------



## konamann (12. März 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir jetzt auch noch ein 3m² großes Chrashpad gekauft (Monsterlarge).
> 
> 
> G.




und das dann hinten in die hose reinstopfen, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2005)

Nee, mehr so aufklappen, dann innen rein und dann halt zuschnallen  

G.


----------



## konamann (12. März 2005)

jaja die techniker...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2005)

Hmmmh....ja, ich hat früher auch mal einen Audi.

@LB Littel Devil: Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich bei deiner Buchse. 
Ist da nur das Loch zu klein für den einen Dämpfer oder die Buchse zu groß bei dem anderen Dämpfer 

@OLB Emän: Hätte wieder was neues zur Berreicherung der Päitsch und unseres Radrevieres.
Und evtl. auch einen Aufdruckvorschlag für Körperumhüllungsmaterial.
Müssen jetzt mal...................


G.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. März 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so ein schwarzes RMX mit polierter Schwinge find ich hübsch
> Und des ist ja des Hauptauswahlkriterium...abgesehen vom Federweg
> Naja, 200mm Federweg + hübsch.....da spricht doch dann nichts mehr dagegen
> Warum mehr üben wenn man mit besserem Material sich noch steigern kann
> ...



shit dann verwechselt man dich ja mit den Simmons, wie in NSX8 da fährt er dein Fahrrad in der gleichen Farbe.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> shit dann verwechselt man dich ja mit den Simmons, wie in NSX8 da fährt er dein Fahrrad in der gleichen Farbe.




Hmmh...aber nur solang ich rumsteh. 
Spähtestens wenn ich dann des fahren anfang ist der Eindruck hin  


@OLB Emän: Hast net mal lust zum Skifahren. Ist wie Downhillfahren.
War gerade wieder mal.
Weißt ja ich hab immer alles 2mal....Ausrüstungstechnisch  . 
So wie die Lifttrasse jetzt beieinander ist wäre es von den Formen her die perfkte Bikeflowpiste. Und des fast 2km lang.  
Man bräuchte nur einen Schneeindreck Umwandelesator.  
Da sieht man das die Lifttrasse sogar reichen würde für eine Abfahrt.
Ach und falls heute Abend was zusammen geht, und du lust hast, müßtes du mal deinen Läptop mitbringen.
Zum einen wegen der T-Shirts und zum anderen wegen dem anderen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2005)

skifahren ... hab keine ski 

heuer bereuh ichs wirklich keine gekauft zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2005)

Hab doch gesagt hab alles 2mal  
Also keine Ausreden  

D.


----------



## littledevil (13. März 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Littel Devil: Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich bei deiner Buchse.
> Ist da nur das Loch zu klein für den einen Dämpfer oder die Buchse zu groß bei dem anderen Dämpfer
> 
> G.



also von dem neuen fox dämpfer sind die buchsenaussendurchmesser bisschen größer als bei dem dnm. hab zwar passende dabei, aber bei denen ist dann der innendurchmesser zu groß, ich müsste also den rahmen etwas aufbohren um dickere schrauben rein zu bringen.. ist aber halt relativ wenig material da zum wegbohren..   
ABER 
ich hab auch noch buchsen mit passendem aussen- und innen- durchmesser, die sind aber zu breit.. da müsste man bloß ein paar mm rechts und links abtragen. aber feilen ist doof   

ja und die aufnahme an der wippe ist noch um einiges komplizierter.. da mach ich mal n foto und erklärs dann mitm bild..


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2005)

wie schauts am okopf aus? ich denk mal mit bike gehts nimmer oder?

skifahren kann ich eigentlich nimmer denk ich mal ... wär so wie beim klettern


----------



## littledevil (13. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> skifahren ... hab keine ski
> 
> heuer bereuh ichs wirklich keine gekauft zu haben


oh ja, ich auch


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> also von dem neuen fox dämpfer sind die buchsenaussendurchmesser bisschen größer als bei dem dnm. hab zwar passende dabei, aber bei denen ist dann der innendurchmesser zu groß, ich müsste also den rahmen etwas aufbohren um dickere schrauben rein zu bringen.. ist aber halt relativ wenig material da zum wegbohren..
> ABER
> ich hab auch noch buchsen mit passendem aussen- und innen- durchmesser, die sind aber zu breit.. da müsste man bloß ein paar mm rechts und links abtragen. aber feilen ist doof
> 
> ja und die aufnahme an der wippe ist noch um einiges komplizierter.. da mach ich mal n foto und erklärs dann mitm bild..



Hehe....naja des letzte hört sich am besten an.  Des wäre kein Problem.

@OLB Eman: Wie die Wege ausschauen kann ich jetzt gar net sagen.
Aber der Querweg der unter der Rodelbahn bzw. unter der Skisprungschanze durchgeht ist sogar geräumt.
Bin nämlich mal den Landehang runtergewedelt.  
Apropo Skisprungschanze, da scheint mir wer zuvor zukommen......und für den Fall das es dieses Jahr dieses Skissprungschanzenevent gibt....hmmmh....ja.....wir könnten ja voher üben bei uns.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2005)

skisprungschanze? was is da? wer kommt dir zuvor

fang übrigends am dienstag wieder das "arbeiten " an ... also wirds mitm skifahren heuer nichts mehr

die wegzustände hätten mich schon interessiert 

die t-shirts ... hmm was habt ihr da heut abend vor?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2005)

Fragen über Fragen.....
Du mußt Dienstag wieder in die "Schule  ".
Morgen hast du ja dann noch "Ferien".
Ja heut Abend halt mal definitv was wir Drucken lassen wollen besprechen und festlegen.  
Weil wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird haben wir ja wieder keine Zeit  
Und mal Motive festlegen.  
Und dann hat ich noch ein kommplettes Schierigkeitssystem fertig zum übersprechen.  
Also bräuchten wir deinen Läptop vor Ort.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2005)

hmm das mit den shirts hättet ihr mir nen tag früher sagen müssen ... dann hätt ichs vorbereiten können


----------



## TimvonHof (13. März 2005)

http://lachschon.gamigo.de/frame.php?site=/show.php?id=31031
bin ja sonst nicht so der fußballer und hab von dem sport auch keine ahnung aber der link macht mir spass .....

wir sind nun bei 1,30 cm schneehöhe angelangt und ich könnt ununterbrochen    zumal die pistenverhältnisse derzeit eher was für skifahrer sind. schöner lockerer schnee, da geht auch mit spikes nix mehr.
nexte woche soll der lenz eintrudeln, mal sehen... mittwoch ist der schnee dann weg und die wiese lugt raus und ostern kann kommen    mein bike steht im hausflur und scharrt schon mit den reifen. weiss nicht wie lange ich es noch halten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2005)

@TvH: Hoffentlich haste keine Spikes drauf wenn des so scharrt  
Mußt einfach den Hinterreifen ausbauen, dann wird es schon ruhiger.

@OLB Eman: Hast ja noch 4h Zeit. Ich bring auch mal ne CD mit.
Und der OLBerne Fill ist auch mal wieder da.
Die waren gestern Nacht 14h im Stau nach München unterwegs  
Also wenn´s bockt 20:30 Mätschik.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. März 2005)

so ich fahr jetzt auf absch(l)ussfahrt und werd mcih mal ne woche mehr dem saufen als dem fahrradfahren widmen...
na gut 
mfg
Richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. März 2005)

tztztztztz, Alkohol is nich gut, jung.
Trink lieber Mineralwasser !


----------



## OLB Phil (14. März 2005)

JA JA da ham doch schon wieder alle das gleiche gedacht!

hab mit Andi ja auch schon ausführlich über Schörts und Merkandise gesprochen. Denk wird ja hoffentlich ne mail deswegen geben.

Ich kümmer mich hier schon mal um Aufkleber!

War gestern bei meiner süssen, männer sachen machen  

Komm aber auf jeden die woche mal nach Mak.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2005)

@OLB Briefmarke: Ja,ja Männersachen. Wir wissen aschon bescheid..Geschier spühlen, Wäsche waschen, Staubsachen........

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2005)

da ich gestern net kommen konnte ... hier die ausgearbeiteten vorschläge

@phil ... was gedenkst denn auf die aufkleber draufzudrucken ... vorschläge sollt  man schon mal sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2005)

@jörg ... meinst ochsenkopf geht noch mit bike?


----------



## konamann (14. März 2005)

sind die shirts nur den LBs und den OLBs vorvehalten?
das "Fichtelmountain" schaut sehr geil aus...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (14. März 2005)

Schließe mich da an. Wenn es ncihtnur für LB íst, wäre ich am Fichtelmountain acuh sehr interessiert.
Die Idee fand ich scho die ganze Zeit endsgeil...


----------



## Supah Gee (14. März 2005)

Haysn

also des FICHTELMOUNTAIN is scho fett aber könnte da Rocky Mountain nicht im Weg stehen wenn die Lettenbrüder die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen wegen irgedwelchen so "eingetragenes Warenzeichen" oder so... 

@wiederauferstandenen OLB Phil
Wie wärs denn mit nem Bulli Rahmen für dich ? 
Santa Cruz gibts etz für billig Preis    Bullit 1399 Euronen  

Ansonsten es wird (Achtung Emanherkunftsland"deutsch" ) : *Vrölllinng*  

Duck und weg....


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2005)

natürlich kann das jeder kaufen der will

@supah gee .. solang wir das net "komerziell" machen kann rocky mountain kaum was machen ... 




> Ansonsten es wird (Achtung Emanherkunftsland"deutsch" ) : *Vrölllinng*



hmm da musst ich jetzt lang überlegen bis ich drauf kam was das heissen soll  man muss es wohl so schreiben


----------



## OLB Phil (14. März 2005)

Vorschläge für Aufkleber kommen noch von mir!

muss mich noch weng am pc auslassen und brauch mal wieder prog ausser paint   mit dem mann so was machen kann....

lasst uns die woche was ausmachen wegen der ganzen sache! we am besten für alle? denk doch mal.

Shörts sind ja ma wieder echt nett! Frage ist nur ob ma die alten nicht wieder auflegen will?!

Naja schmatz ma dann mal!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2005)

nein ... die alten legen wir net auf ... das is billig und zu primitiv ... da stell ich mich quer  wir wollen net durch schlechtes design auffallen 

aufkleber bin ich dabei einen zu entwerfen ... ohne die datengrundlagen der schrift usw wirst dich schwer tun ... 

ich werd mal auf der page nen fragebogen machen um die stückzahlen schätzen zu können


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg ... meinst ochsenkopf geht noch mit bike?



Hmmh  des hat selbst am Gipfel bis fast 4 Grad gehabt. Aber wissen kann man es nicht, bzw. Skifahrn kann man schon noch  

Des Wort Fichtlriden hört sich irgendwie komisch an. 
So wie Streichquartet oder Flötengruppe 
Und bei dem Kürzel DJ mußt ich überlegen weil des J wie ein t ausschaut. Aber den Strich kann man bestimmt ein wenig verschiebe oder oben kürzen....
Nachdem ich hören mußte was gute Aufkleber kosten bin ich auf jedenfall immernoch der Meinung das weiße Schrift auf schwarzen Grund vielleicht die beste Alternative wäre.(So wie oben halt)
Aber was hast du gegen die alten Shirts...hmmmh....sind doch die schönsten......die wir haben  

G.


----------



## konamann (15. März 2005)

na dann beeilt euch mal, dass die Fichtel-shirts bald fertig sind


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2005)

Man die Steigerwütigen bei Ebay haben doch glatt mein RMX WS mir weggesteigert  
Aber zum Glück gibt es OLB Spezialdealer und Zufälle  
Und beides zusammen sind dann trotzdem ein RMX WS  
Und wenn man gaaanz gaaanz leise ist, dann hört man sogar noch das Nachhallen des Geräusches wie der Diabolus Steuersatz eingepreßt wurde   
Kann es gar net erwarten des Ding dann in den Händen zu halten...logischer Weise  
So jetzt bist du drann Emän. 
Schon bestellt des grüne Orange....oder war´s ein orages Grüne  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2005)

man is das gemein ... der jörg bekommt immer alles


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2005)

Aufkleber ... die schwarzen wären Siebdruckfähig aber das wird sich für uns denk ich mal net renitieren

hab so 3x8 cm als grundgrösse im auge ... wird dann so knappen Euro pro Stück bei Digitaldruck kosten. Digitaldruck hält auch relativ gut und hätt den vorteil das man ganz leicht neue drucken lassen kann und von der grösse her variabel ist



























vom Phil ... so als grundvorschlag seh ich das .. die Lettenbruederschrift muss aber als haupterkennungsmerkmal drauf sein ...  wobei wir dann fast beim oberen sind ... über farben könnt mer da sprechen. Aber die sind meines Erachtens gar nicht notwendig


----------



## konamann (16. März 2005)

dezent geil!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2005)

noch nen paar shirts ... jörg ... mit Fichtlriden hast recht   gefällt mir auch net so besonders

das lettenbrueder vorn allein würd reichen

das alte hab ich mal zum vergleich als letztes dort ... die drei zeilen unten wirken einfach dazugestückelt ... fliessen net so wirklich mit ins design ein das is einfach ne zeile zuviel ... das "in the" hat mir noch nie so richtig gefallen. weglassen?

zum alten wieder auflegen sag ich jetzt nur ... baut man autos die immer wieder gleich aussehen  ... nein !!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2005)

fürs Fichtlmountain werd ich mal schauen wie man das in nem verkraftbaren preisrahmen verwirklichen kann. das is leider 4 farb siebdruck der net billig is.

wo kauft man eigentlich nen orange ? ... hab dafür keine bezugsquelle  

so muss jetzt mal wieder was arbeiten ... die zwingen uns JAVA zu lernen ... also noch bahnhöfe und böhmische dörfer


----------



## OLB Wastl (16. März 2005)

@Eman Java is doch gut!

Hmm Orange kenn ich auch keinen der besorgen kann hmm?

Wie wärs denn mit denm kombierten logo als rückenprint! oder verschieden Logos?

Und was würden Longsleeves mit ärmelaufdrucj kosten! Kommt am Sonntag halt alle mal vorbei!

is tag der offenen tür bei  ir daheim in der gärtenerei!

mfg

wastl


----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. März 2005)

www.spreadshirt.de

Da kann man t-Shirts in mnimalen Auflagen zu hammerpreisen machen.
Hab mit dem Flockdruck super Erfahrungen gemacht.
Schauts euch das mal an, da kann man dann die Lettenbrüder-shirts online kaufen !


----------



## konamann (16. März 2005)

spreadshirt is net schlecht... musst mal gucken wegen eigenen motiven. meine wollten die irgendwie net, kommt halt auf die technik an.

@eman: Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg hat sogar grad eins da!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2005)

@Emän: Des zweite T-Shirt mit Freeride und Downhillteam find ich so echt gut 
Und so stell ich mir die Aufkleber auch vor.  
Einfach schwarz/weiß, sofort erkennbar ohne das man es liest   
Und der Fahrradfahrer sollte denke ich von links nach rechts springen...schaut auf den ersten Blick irgendwie homogener aus.(du hatest ja zum Schluß wahrscheinlich sowieso eh des Problem gehabt nimmer zu wissen was wie auf den ersten Blick wirkt  )
Außerdem denke ich ist das Wort Fichtelgebirge mal in German auch toll.
So wie auf dem zweiten Aufkleber.
Hmmmh...würde sogar auch mal auf dem Standartshirt mit drauf gut ausschauen.
Aber dann würde man uns wahrscheinlich verhaften wenn wir zu nah an Wunsiedel bei den Diskriminierern vorbeifahren  

@Peter Paranoia: Alles was mit Flocken zu tun hat kann ich nicht mehr hören  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg hat sogar grad eins da!



@Emän:

            

Ich hoffe du kannst jetzt noch ruhig JAVA lernen. 

G.  

PS: Ich dachte die Javas sind die Sandmenschen auf dem Heimatplaneten vom Luke Skywalker


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2005)

Ha....ich habs doch gewußt. Hab mal im Net gestöbert  
Die Javas (s. Bild) sind vom Tatooine.
Aber hast du jetzt dein Studium auf exoplanetarische Biologie geswitcht  

G.


----------



## ttbitg (17. März 2005)

hi *,

wie ist den der aktuelle schneestand an ochsenkopf und schneeberg?
schon weggetaut der kram?
ist das ganze jetzt ne schlammwüste?

ciao
 martin


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2005)

der schnee taut net besonders schnell solangs net regnet ... da dürfts auch bei den jetzigen temperaturen noch wochen dauern bis es aufm ochsenkopf wieder richtig geht


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2005)

@paranoia ... spreadshirt kenn ich, aber das fichtelmountainlogo können die so nicht machen und das LB shirt wird im siebdruckverfahren schon ab ner niedrigen stückzahl billiger und haltbarer

@konamann ... das müsste die richtige grösse haben unbedingt grün sein und ne bremsmomentabstützung haben


----------



## ttbitg (17. März 2005)

ok, danke für die info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2005)

Ahhh..funktioniert wieder.

@ttbigt: Auf bayernwetter.de sind 2 Wäbcäms vom Gipfel, ist die Okoseite.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg ... wenn du das kaufst stell ich mir nen grünes orange in die hütte



So, hier ist mein RMX......wo ist dein Orange????? 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. März 2005)

können wir unter die shirts net street****ing drunter schreiben
zumindest für mich????


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. März 2005)

können wir unter die shirts net street****ing drunter schreiben
zumindest für mich????

ja cool sonntag bin ich auch da wastl...


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. März 2005)

ansonsten steig ich aus


----------



## konamann (19. März 2005)

@eman: www.fahrradkiste.de gucken... bin grad zu faul 

@jörg: cool, so n Rocky "Heide Simonis Signature" hat scho was! sehr geil   


achja: steht blau als shirtfarbe fest?


----------



## TimvonHof (19. März 2005)

so,
nu hats bei uns auch schon etwas getaut. hab mein cc ins auto geworfen und binn 300 hm tiefer ENDLICH etwas fahren gegangen. leider war der wald noch nicht so weit.... war mächtig anstrengend und flow ist leider euch keiner aufgekommen   

aber an ostern - wenn die family mich mal lässt werden sicher ein paar stunden im wald klappen, dann sollte der auch hier oben soweit sein.
wann steigt den der oko-lift wieder auf die beförderung der richtigen sportler um?   

tim


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. März 2005)

die shirts wirds wie letztes mal in allem möglichen farben geben, welche man will...
nur weiß geht halt blöd weil weißer druck..aber ansonsten geht alles..
auch rosa für die schwulen


----------



## Dr.Q (19. März 2005)

hi
@ jörg, hey cooler rahmen sieht leider etwas unstabiel aus      
   kleiner scherz, nee sieht´stark aus, gibts den auch in xxl (also 17 zoll    )

mhm hat jemand ahnung wies hier bei uns im wald aussieht aber kann mir schon vorstellen das wenns nicht mal kräftig regnet der weiße pabs noch ewig rum liegt.


----------



## Dr.Q (19. März 2005)

ach ja hab ja auch noch nen neuzugang zu vermelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (19. März 2005)

@dr.Q:kannst dir eigentlich gleich n 10er Öl besorgen und die Gabel neu befüllen--->bei meiner iss zu wenig Öl drin,dadurch dämpft sie ned bis zum Ende und schlägt dann an und außerdem iss des Öl zu dünn(dadurch iss die Zugstufe zu niedrig);ich hoff mal bei dir passt alles  
Ich werds gleich austauschen.
Aber sehr schönes Rad hasste da,hat Ähnlichkeit mit meinem  .


Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2005)

@jörg


----------



## Supah Gee (19. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg



Genau


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> können wir unter die shirts net street****ing drunter schreiben
> zumindest für mich????
> 
> ja cool sonntag bin ich auch da wastl...



die shirts werden siebgedruckt und deshalb können da keine einzelshirts produziert werden

ich kann dir aber die daten vorbereiten das du dir ein shirt von spreadshirt machen lassen kannst ... kost halt dann mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2005)

Wobei des schon auch net schlecht ausschaut mit dem Radler oben und der Schrift unten  

Siebdruck.....ist des das wie bei den alten, weil die sind ja echt haltbar  

Wo bleibt denn des Bild von deinem Orange endlich  

@Dr. Kuh: Wald ist mist....total weicher Pampebode   Aber wir können dein Rad ja am Steinbruch einfreeriden  
Oder am Waldsprung  

@LB Tschikken: wenn bist du den am Tag der offenen Tür. Werd auch mal hinschauen.
Kannst auch 2 meiner Sprünge wiederholen  

So jetzt muß ich meinen neuen Rahmen weiter gegen Steinschlag schützen   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2005)

also ich könnt morgen bei ner xc runde kurz mal nach neusorg kommen  dr q sein bike mal sehen will 

mein orange ... hmm das geht net so schnell ...  

das shirt mit der schrift unten  passt glaub ich nimmer in die zeit ... das war vor nen paar jahren das die schrift unten war ... aber würd net schlecht ausschauen aber is halt altmodisch 

ja die alten shirts waren auch siebdruck


----------



## TimvonHof (19. März 2005)

@jörg am besten schützt du das windige ding gegen split indem du es an die decke deines wohnzimmer hängst, kannst ein paar eier dran bamseln lassen oder lametta... was auch immer, je nach saison   haben wir eigentlich deinen lottogewinn nicht mitbekommen oder hast du einfach vergessen uns auf die party einzuladen.     

dein altes rocky ist die wohl zu kompliziert geworden. zu weng federweg der mit zuviel technik auszugleichen war.... 

nimm mich nicht ernst - ich bin halt einfach neidisch   

mal was anders. sieht so aus als ob die am feuerberg dies jahr etwas aufrüsten, rein streckentechnisch schon wegen dem finale des kob

mal sehen was die so bauen, hoffentlich wird aus dem technisch schönen park kein heizeberg....


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anders. sieht so aus als ob die am feuerberg dies jahr etwas aufrüsten, rein streckentechnisch schon wegen dem finale des kob
> 
> mal sehen was die so bauen, hoffentlich wird aus dem technisch schönen park kein heizeberg....



da baut der May ... der glaub ich baut schon nen netten brauchbaren dh track


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2005)

hmm zufällig wer bock auf bozen ... da solls zur zeit geil gehen dh zu fahren 

jaja ich weis ... ihr lasst mich wie immer im regen stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (19. März 2005)

jo morgen neusorg könnt ich eigentlich kommen... ich könnt den ganzen weg mit dem fahrrad dorthin fahren... mhm...  ja müsst gehen  
wann seit ihr dort?

war gestern schon mal ne kurze runde am bahnhof und rundrum aber ich war irgendwie mega dick angezogen und deswegen nicht all zu lang unterwegs *schwitz* 
geht waldsprung schon?? wär ja wenigstens was...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2005)

Toll dann gehn wir heute ein wenig fahren...hmmmh...Zeit??...hmmmh...so nach dem Mittagessen...hmmmh....kannst du so um 13.30 zu mir kommen??...hmmm...mal schaun wer noch mitfährt??
Werd dann mal zum Wastl rübergehen und einen Kaffe trinken zwischen Blumen und so Zeug  

@OLB Emän: Ja komm mal vorbeigefahren, dann kann ich dir auch die Schwierigkeitsbewertungen vorstellen.

@TvH:Ja mit so wenig Federweg komme ich nicht mehr zurecht  
Und als richtiger Konsument brauche ich ständig mehr...egal von was..Hauptsache mehr  
Lametta täte ich vorziehen, würde besser zu der polierten Schwinge passen.  
Weil polierte Eier bekommt man echt schwer.  

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (20. März 2005)

ja na dann komm ich um halb zwei zu dir  

hoffentlich hält das wetter


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2005)

hmm ich schau mal ob ich 1330 schon in neusorg sein kann ... is eigentlich zu früh ... also eher bis heut abend


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2005)

Ok  
Endlich kann ich dann mal ein Kona in Äction sehen  

@OLB Eman: Des schaffst du schon......bist ja fit. 
Sind doch netmal 30km, also kaum eine Stunde    
Und auf der Autobahn wird dich kaum einer blocken  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2005)

naja ich schau mal ... wartet halt bis 1400 falls ich net zur stelle bin  ... muss über fuchsmühl friedenfels mak haus fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2005)

so mach mich auf den weg ... theoretisch könnt das zeitlich schon funzen wenn ich mich net verfahre


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich schau mal ... wartet halt bis 1400 falls ich net zur stelle bin  ... muss über fuchsmühl friedenfels mak haus fahren



Ja genau. 
Warum auch auf dem Ebenen fahren, wenn man eine Gebirgskette nutzen kann   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2005)

genau ... sonst wärs ja zu einfach


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2005)

Ah....wieder daheim. Hast aber den zweifachen Dr.Q Protektorentest versäumt  
Aber nur einmal mit Blut und so  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (20. März 2005)

sersn, meld mich auch mal wieder! mein freireiter nimmt langsam wieder gestalt an!  
jörg, du bist hier aber ganz schön am aufrüsten! rmx...
bin mal gespannt! geht über ostern was...Regensburg?
man sieht sich!
le Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2005)

Bei mir net. Bin zu der Zeit dem Ursprung der Baguettes auf der Spur.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

so die aufkleberendentwürfe
bestell die heut abend wenn keine Einsprüche kommen


3,5 mal 10 cm 500 oder 1000 Stk?






7 x 10 cm 500 Stk.


----------



## konamann (21. März 2005)

schickschick. von den Fichtlmountain klau ich mit mal einen.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

wenns das shirt dazu kaufst bekommst sicher so einen


----------



## Dr.Q (21. März 2005)

@ meiki, danke fürn tipp werd ich auch gleich mal machen müssen!!

des öl dann natürlich in den rechten holm (vom fahrer) oder?? wie hoch muss der ölstand sein?? 
ist eigentlich bei der gabel (drop off tripple) so ne isk schraube unten (intern) drin wo man die zugstufe auch noch verstellen kann??
steht nämlich nichts definiertes im manual drin


so bin gestern auch noch heil heimgekommen!!   

war schon irgendwie lustig    auch wenns noch nicht so hunder hingehauen hat aber das lag natürlich am setup der gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenns noch nicht so hunder hingehauen hat aber das lag natürlich am setup der gabel



Hmmh...irgendwie hats doch richtig "hingehauen"  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. März 2005)

Serwas

Wow also des "Fichtelmountain"-Motiv mit der Lettenadr. drunter schaut sehr sehr delüx aus!   
Des auf T-Shirt wär auch fett!

War heut auch mal wieder aufm (Touren)Bike unterwegs...
Von mir aus zum Bayreuther Haus (oben noch ne dicke Schneedecke auf der man so halb schlittert halb fährt halb schieben muss...) und dann Mehlmeisel Skiabfahrt runtergeschreddeert    des warn Spaß   
Äh wird man für n SchneeDH net zum LB ernannt, oder so oder wie is des ?    

C ya


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

da es nur von vorteil is wenn mehr leute auf der page sind kannst natürlich LB werden


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

wieviele LB-Aufkleber druck mer denn nun? 500 oder 1000? die Fichtlmountain scheinen ja begehrter zu sein


----------



## Supah Gee (21. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> da es nur von vorteil is wenn mehr leute auf der page sind kannst natürlich LB werden



 

Ich fahr auch mal bei "schlechtem" Wetter mit   


Wie is des mit euerem traditionellen Geißkopf Opening?
Is des immer der 1.Mai? Da habt ihr doch gemeint da soll irgend n dh rennen sein, deshalb schlechter Termin oder wie


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. März 2005)

@eman von den andern scheint keiner online zu sein Aber ich würd die mengen so lassen 500x fichtlmountain und 1000 x lettenbrüder!

mfg

wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

ok ... dann bestell ich


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. März 2005)

nichtmal ICH hab was einzuwenden..


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/PHP/7-shop/index.php


noch nichts bestellen ... ist noch nicht alles drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch mal bei "schlechtem" Wetter mit
> 
> 
> Wie is des mit euerem traditionellen Geißkopf Opening?
> Is des immer der 1.Mai? Da habt ihr doch gemeint da soll irgend n dh rennen sein, deshalb schlechter Termin oder wie



an den pfingsttagen ist unser traditioneller Geisskopfausflug ... 

rennen is kein prob mehr da sich alle termine des KOB verschoben haben


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2005)

Pohh...des funktioniert ja schon alles.   
Hab schon mal alles in meinen Warenkorb gelegt und bestellt.
Hmmh, müßte dann übermorgen da sein   
Laut Freerider Magazin müßte so Zeug in sein   
Ach Emän, Vollvisierhelme mit Sonnenbrillen sind absolut Megaout  

@Ohl: Weil schon mal vom Pfinsten gesprochen wurde. Das da auch alle hier aus der Gegend unten sind.
Also auch so Bayreuther und die von dort und die von da und....alle halt. 
Und alle auch die sonst noch kommen bringt alle eure privaten Homevideos mit.
Und außerdem ist das dieses Jahr vielleicht das letzte mal wo "legal" Feuer in überdimension oder überhaut erlaubt sein werden 
Also nehmt euch an dem langen Wochenende nichts anderes vor  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2005)

am 1.Mai sind wir alles unten ... hmm wusst ich gar net 



> und außerdem ist das dieses Jahr vielleicht das letzte mal wo "legal" Feuer in überdimension oder überhaut erlaubt sein werden



hehe ja da hast recht ... diesmal nehmen wir zwei motorsägen mit und holzen den wald ab


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> da es nur von vorteil is wenn mehr leute auf der page sind kannst natürlich LB werden



Leute mit schwarzen Räder hatten noch nie das Problem LB zu werden.
Siehe z.B. LB Tschikken mit schwarzen Poisen oder ich mit schwarzen   Cube  

Hmmmh...gabs da nicht mal die Regelung das es nur zwei Lb´s mit schwarzen Rädern geben darf und das automatisch der am längsten dabeiseiende mit schwarzen Rad dadurch automatisch zum OLB wird   
Und überhaupt wenn einer 2 schwarze Räder hat  
Moment ich muß mal schauen welche Farbe mein Rmx...........

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> am 1.Mai sind wir alles unten ... hmm wusst ich gar net :



  Natürlich nicht erster Mai. Hab mich in meiner Hektik vertan, weil da wieder alles zwei hier steht. So jetzt kannst des oben nommal lesen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2005)

hab im internet ne druckerei gefunden die zumindest das fichtlmountainlogo billiger druckt ... mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (22. März 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> steht nämlich nichts definiertes im manual drin
> :


nö steht nix drin-->du kannst an der Gabel des Setup nur mittels anderer Viskostät vom Öl ändern(die iss aufgebaut wie eine DJ3).
Öl iss auf beiden Seiten drin würd ich mal sagen  .
Ich werd jetzt mal alles(des 7,5er)durch ein 10er Öl austauschen und davon auch mehr reintun damit die Gabel ned auf Block geht(zumindest ned Metall auf Metall).
Also wie gesagt:dickeres Öl wegen der Zugstufe und mehr wegen der Progression.


bis denn

Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> nö steht nix drin-->du kannst an der Gabel des Setup nur mittels anderer Viskostät vom Öl ändern



oh man ... was kauft ihr denn für gabeln ... externe verstellung der zugstufe is doch fast lebenswichtig ... ich justier da oft da sich die aussentemperatur und streckenmässig abgestimmt gehört


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> ......und davon auch mehr reintun damit die Gabel ned auf Block geht(zumindest ned Metall auf Metall).
> 
> Meiki




Dann hast du auch den Vorteil, daß wenn du beim Fahren hunger bekommst und an einer Wiese vorbeikommst, dann kannst du dir mit dem Mehröl einen leckeren Salat anmachen  

@Emän: Bei der Rohloff gabs doch früher auch mal Sommer -und Winteröl  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2005)

es ist durchaus keine spinnerei im winter in der gabel nen dünneres öl zu fahren


----------



## Dr.Q (22. März 2005)

@ jörg  ha ha. ja 2 mal sogar richtig gut   


@ meiki ja danke, werd ich auf jeden fall auch machen, bis denn...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> es ist durchaus keine spinnerei im winter in der gabel nen dünneres öl zu fahren



Als Shermänfahrer hättest du mir das nicht nochmal sagen müssen  
Und die Gobel vom Dr. Q ist bestimmt aus einer Kiste die vom Laster gafallen ist, der auf dem Weg nach Alaska war 
So muß des gewesen sein.

G.
LB Theoretiker


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. März 2005)

was geht am we zam?


----------



## OLB Phil (22. März 2005)

@eman
Saubere sache was du da gebaut hast mit dem shop! echt fett respekt!

@dschiggenfedd
ja sicher, nuer was halt?! darfst du überhaupt schon länger als 22.00 raus, dann köömer ma party in bt machen  

@all
hm hab auch bald wieder ein kleines schwarzes...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2005)

werd wohl irgendwann an den ostertagen 2 tage nach bad wildbad fahren ... also wer bock hat die saison mit nem paukenschlag (und evtl schmerzen) zu beginnen is gern eingeladen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2005)

@ Dr. Q: Was macht denn deine Gobel jetzt. Hast einen halben Liter jetzt rein?
Mußtest du den von unten oder von oben reinfüllen? 

@OLB Emän: Kaum machen die Lifte auf bist nimmer zu halten  
Aber mit Winterberg fei auf mich warten  
Und meinste des geht so schnell jetzt mit den Shirts und ist dann das die gleiche Größe wie die letzten?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (23. März 2005)

Mist würd auch gern in Bikepark  ,aber ich hab mir statt am Führerschein halt eben n Bike geleistet    

Kommt ihr mal zum Street/Dirt Fahren?

mfg 
Meiki


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. März 2005)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> @eman
> Saubere sache was du da gebaut hast mit dem shop! echt fett respekt!
> 
> @dschiggenfedd
> ...




cool wo?


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. März 2005)




----------



## Dr.Q (23. März 2005)

so gabel hat nun neues öl, hab ein 15er gekauft und dazu ein drittel altes (7.5er) gemischt, ist also jetzt irgedwas bei12,5 oder so... aber irgendwie merk ich da nicht so den unterschied...  
@ meiki hast schon dein öl gewechselt? also irgendwie steig ich da nicht hinter des system, die beiden seiten sind komplett gleich aufgebaut... nur dass bei der einen seite ne feder drin ist und bei der anderen nicht... 
aber wie soll da ne federvorspannung funktionieren??   

naja habs nur mal im stehen getestet, vielleicht ists ja doch nen unterschied zwischen den beiden ölen...

achja t-shirts sehen stark aus, werd auch mal ne order aufgeben!!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2005)

federvorspannung ersetzt doch heutzutage die luft  an den federn spart man auch schon und nicht allzugute dämpferkartuschen sind auch noch drin.

ob 2 oder eine feder is im prinzip egal weil die standrohre ja verbunden sind. das system in sich verwindet sich halt ein bischen mehr

fühl einfach mehr öl ein das die gabel am schluss progressiver wird und nimmer durchschlägt


----------



## Dr.Q (23. März 2005)

ja werd ich mal noch mehr öl einfüllen müssen, vielleicht wird es dann besser.   danke.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2005)

auf der marzocchiseite müssten doch die standardölmengen geschrieben stehen ... vom werk aus is fast immer zu wenig drin


----------



## Dr.Q (23. März 2005)

ja die steht leider nur bei der drop off tribble von 2004 drin, die hatte allerdings nur 155mm hab diese menge rein und noch n schluck mehr aber vielleicht sollte ich noch´n schluck rein tun...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2005)

Du hast da jetzt einen halben Liter drinn und es geht immer noch nicht  
Ist da jetzt eigentlich die Luft im gleichem Raum wir die Feder?
Weil die Luft müßte ja das Durchschlagen verhindern, zuviel Öl dürfte nur den Federweg reduzieren.


@Ohl: Hab gestern meine ersten Fahrradanschraubteile bekommen  



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (24. März 2005)

@Dr.Q:ich hab meins gestern abend komplett gegen ein 10er getauscht und hab auf beiden Seiten jeweils 10-12ml mehr rein---->jetzt iss wenigstens schön progressiv.
Die Federn spannst wie der Eman scho gsagt hat mittels Luft vor(bei den Ventilen,die du zum Ölwechsel abgschraubt hast).

Nur die Zugstufe iss ned merklich höher geworden,kann aber auch daran liegen,dass ich seit 1,5 Jahren meine komplett überdämpfte Dirt-Jumper fahr und somit ned den vergleich zu einer anderen funktionierenden Gabel hab


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2005)

Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre zu schauen das man eine zerstörte Junior T bekommt und dann die Zugstufeninnereien auf einer Seite austascht.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. März 2005)

in weiden wird morgen gefahren (?)

wer fährt alles mit??


----------



## TimvonHof (24. März 2005)

so saison ist eingeleutet.
mein erster fahrfehler in diesem jahr resultiert in brustkorbschmerzen rechts und einem neuen hinterrad, zu blöd dass sich diese modernen felgen nimmer richten lassen wenn sie mal kaltverformt wurden un nimmer durch die schwinge gepasst haben.
war ein netter sprung, nur halt zu kurz. und ich bin froh das jäckchen angehabt zu haben. 1m weiter und ich wäre auch mit dem hinterrad wieder in der schrägen gelandet. 

viel spass in winterberg oder wo auch immer ihr ostern verbringt.
wann kommen denn die radhalterungen wieder an den oko-lift?


----------



## OLB Andi (24. März 2005)

sers, 

was geht den an ostern???? mir is langweilig. hab auch mal kein bock am maggie zu schrauben

kann man im fgb schon fahren???

servus -andi


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2005)

morgen könnt mer fahren wennst bock hast.

samstag und sonntag bin ich in bad wildbad die saison einleiten 

denk net das es in den höhenlagen schon gut geht da auf der ochsenkopfwebcam noch schnee zu sehen ist ... aber man könnts ja mal untersuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (24. März 2005)

mal a Frage:
Hab ja an neuen Rahmen (CMP Supermoto) und bekomm etz des Innenlager net nei.
Schätze, des wird nur mal gscheit nachgschnitten werden müssen (rechts gehts, die linke Schale zickt).
Wo kann ich des in Bayreuth am besten (und am besten günstig) machen lassen ???
Soll nur das Innenlager rein, dann bin ich ein glücklicher Mann !


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2005)

der winter und schnee sind hartnäckig ... waren heut auf der koesseine und hatten noch immer keinen dh auf erde  könnt man zwar einigermasen schön fahren aber auf nassen schnee und weichem eis das auch ohne spikes gut grippen tut 

das bild zeigt die lage am ochsenkopf







@paranoia ... das sollt jeder bikedealer können und sollt auch net die welt kosten


----------



## konamann (25. März 2005)

@pater: in einem radladen...

multicycle oder koller... wer dir halt eher nen termin macht, dauert ja eigentlich net lang.

achja muss man da links net andersrum drehen?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. März 2005)

Ok, dann schau ich morgen mal...
Nein, Rechts muss man andersrum drehen (Linksgewinde).
und wenn dann noch meine Sattelstütze bald kommt, kann ich rocken *freu*


----------



## Meiki (25. März 2005)

hahahaha bei uns kann man scho seit zwei Wochen in T-shirt fahren und bei euch liegt noch Schnee


----------



## konamann (25. März 2005)

hat zugegebenermaßen kleine vorteile   

@meiki: Ort: Bamberg ??? was treibstn?


----------



## Meiki (26. März 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> @meiki: Ort: Bamberg ??? was treibstn?


jep Bamberg,was ich treib?des magst gar ned wissen  ,na Gschmarr,meinst vom Fahren her:alles mögliche--->Downhill,Freeride,Dirt und Street

Und hier noch n Bild für euch,weil ihr noch im Schnee sitzt


----------



## konamann (26. März 2005)

also in Bt is der schnee auch scho längerer verschwunden... nur die jungs im gebirge können wohl noch welchen finden.

schiek...ich komm mal auf dich zurück wenn ich mal aweng zeit hab zwecks wegbeschreibung zu den dirts...


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. März 2005)

meine no footer sind zwar auch net gerade toll
aber des schaut so beschissen aus, dass man denkt das du gerade scheißt
 
aber egal pissig biken rulez 
mfg
Richie


----------



## Meiki (26. März 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> dass man denkt das du gerade scheißt


wer sagt,dass ichs ned mach  

Ne kann ihn schon mit gestreckten Beinen,aber des will halt ned immer klappen  



mfg

Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (27. März 2005)

hallo erstmal...
sacht ma, kann ich eigentlich bei euch im shop schon was bestellen oder ist der noch in der erprobungsfase.  

ansonsten würd ich das nämlich tun.

@eman alles noch heile? wie war dein saisonauftakt?
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2005)

ja alles fast noch heile  daumen verstaucht aber das is in wildbad normal  

der shop is so fertig denk ich


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. März 2005)

des mit dem anzahl ändern funzt irgendwie net..
achja warum gibts die hoodeds net in schwarz?

Richie

-edit-

okgeht doch...
aber die hoodeds!


----------



## OLB Andi (28. März 2005)

sers,

war gestern aufm schneeberg. jetz weis ich auch warum der so heißt. ich schätz mal mindestens noch ein halber meter schnee. wenn man einbricht steht man bis zum knie in den nassen glump. war echt mühsam. 
dauert halt noch ein bisserl.



aber warum ich eigendlich schreibe

hat irgendwer interesse an nen cube flying circus?  mit psylo gabel, jede mende xt zeug (schaltwerk, discbremse, kurbeln, kassette...) außerdem sind 2 24zoll laufräder drinn. maxxis 2.7er reifen sun doublewidefelgen, magura gustav m naben. ich bin eigendlich nie damit gefahren. jetz werd ich´s verkaufen weil ich mein neues rmx ja irgendwie finazieren muß. net das mich der jörg da noch überholen tut. hm... der eman überholt mich sowieso

ja... das nicolai muß auch noch weg. is im bikemarkt beschrieben... nur wen´s interessiert.

servus -  andi


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2005)

hast das rm7 erfolgreich verkauft?

mein daumen is schlimmer angeschlagen als ich dacht


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> des mit dem anzahl ändern funzt irgendwie net..
> achja warum gibts die hoodeds net in schwarz?
> 
> Richie
> ...



schwarz is jetzt drin ... und die bestellung freigegeben ... also bestellt mal die ungefähren dinge


----------



## Pater Paranoia (29. März 2005)

Und wo ????


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2005)

hmm is wie ostereier suchen ... oben irgendwo versteckt 

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/PHP/7-shop/index.php?st=1


----------



## Meiki (30. März 2005)

störts jemanden wenn ma sich was als "Nicht-LB" bestellt?
Wo kann ma denn a Bild von dem grünen Pulli sehen(Bild geht im Shop ned).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (30. März 2005)

Hab meine Bestellung aufgegeben   
Nur wegen der Größe halt  
@Eman Was passt dir denn?


----------



## konamann (30. März 2005)

ah jetzt ja gefunden   

cool da wart ich noch schnell aufn chrischi, dann is unsere bestellung auch weg.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. März 2005)

Dann laufen wieder alle mit denselben T-Shirts rum, wie zu den Zeiten, als alle ncoh ausm EMP bestellt haben (macht das noch irgendwer ? Hoffe nicht!)
Aber das Fichtlmountain-Shirtn is einfach ZU geil !


----------



## konamann (30. März 2005)

ja Bayreuth finanziert den nachsten LB roadtrip   
nee im ernst die Preise sind in Ordnung. is ja ungefähr das was die im netz kosten...


----------



## TimvonHof (30. März 2005)

@lb 
hab mal ein paar sachen im shop bestellt. wann und wie ich die abhole weiss ich aber noch nicht. je nachdem wie die fertig werden (sind?) und ich zeit habe könnte man sich ja zu pfingsten (einen tag) in bmais treffen und dort die übergabe arrangieren.
oder ich fahr endlich mal mit euch am oko, sobald meine rippe wieder heil ist

tim


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2005)

@tim ... das bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin

@meiki ... bestellen kann jeder der geld zum bezahlen hat ... grün sieht man net ... die genaue grüne farbe is mir eh noch nicht so ganz klar ... glaub das letzte mal war die pullis nen eher dunkles grün

@supah gee ... M bei den hoodeds eher M/L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (1. April 2005)

heut abend pflichtveranstaltung für alle ansässigen fans der etwas härteren musik!!!!


http://www.selbcity.de/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1


eintritt: 7 euro

mehr soch i net!


----------



## Supah Gee (2. April 2005)

Hey,

bin am Fr mal zum Ochsenkopf getourt, nur mal so zum kucken, aaaaaber des is ja noch voll Schaiße da  
Forstwege, außer der vom Silbereisenbergwerk (zum hochfahrn   ) noch voll beschneet und sulzig, vorankommen unmöglich... Wanderwege naja.... den zum Fleckl bin ich des letzte stück runter, irgendwie sieht des da alles voll komisch aus    ...
War mal wer von euch da?
Wenn wer fährt, sagt mal beschaid
Am Auto hab ich etz Sommerreifen und aufs Bullit kommt n Schlammreifen    MAxxis Swampthing 26x2.5 42a Supah Tacky 1130g   

c ya


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2005)

koesseine geht schon recht gut  aufm h-weg is jetzt weiches eis das kontrolliert zu befahren is ... schneeberg dürft noch nen weilchen dauern 

der fleckl dh sieht nachm winter immer komisch aus ... das wird aber wieder

also würdest sagen ochsenkopf geht die woche noch net


----------



## Meiki (3. April 2005)

@Dr.Q:du hast doch ein 15er ÖL rein,geht da die Gabel jetzt langsamer raus bzw. polppt sie noch raus wenn du sie aufpumpst und dann beispielsweiße in Manual gehst?
Ich hab nämich n 20er drin und des poloppt immernoch so raus


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2005)

man meiki ... glaub doch den mannen ausm dh board das da was faul is ... mit 20er öl müsst sie wirklich sehr viel langsamer rauskommen. bei der alten z1 FR hab ich sogar den wechsel von 7,5 auf 5 deutlich merken können

was verstehst unter rausploppen ... schlägt die gegen das ende?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2005)

heute 1300 forsthaus ... koeseine bezwingen ... wer bock hat


----------



## Supah Gee (3. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> also würdest sagen ochsenkopf geht die woche noch net



Also heut ? Eher net so, würde mal die Regentage ab Di abwarten und dann nächstes we fahrn   

@Jörg 
Und hast dich mit deim RMX schon zu Tode gedroppt? 
Hast schon nen würdigen Shore gebastelt ?  
Und könntest du mal so alle paar wenige Bilder wo ich mit drauf bin so auf cd börnen und die mir mal geben (zb Oko nä we), wär   

C ya


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2005)

@supah gee ... fährst eigentlich pfingsten mit an den geisskopf?


----------



## Supah Gee (3. April 2005)

Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt...


----------



## D_Schak (3. April 2005)

hab heut a mal a paar bilders gemacht

http://www.nrg.to/D_Schak/medien/bilder/Kem030405.html

also ich der chickenfeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (4. April 2005)

fette sachen...
und nun mach ich mal wieder einen auf oberlehrer - dein helm ist dir wohl kaput gegangen?   

tim


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. April 2005)

hälm?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (4. April 2005)

Halma ???


----------



## TimvonHof (4. April 2005)

hölm...
das ding das deinen eltern ihre investition schützt und verhindert dass du gar zu schnell zum sozialen minusgeschäft wirst.

aber was red ich, war warscheinlich viel zu heiß gestern um einen helm zu tragen.... und ausserdem fällst du ja nicht hin wie ich in ner gallerie gesehen habe   
nix für ungut. ich bin da halt etwas empfindlich, aber da du wesentlich näher am krankenhaus hohe warte als an der neurochirurgie plauen rumhopst isses mir eigentlich auch schon wieder wurscht.


----------



## littledevil (4. April 2005)

hey richi.. jetzt hast des treppendings ja doch mal gemacht.. schön.. bist da eigtl bei dem fufanu wieder schön reingekommen? nette bilder alles in allem.. jetzt haben wir wohl nen fotografen    und können uns aufs fahren konzentrieren   
ach deine mütze ham se leider nicht mehr gehabt bei den paranos.. dafür gibts demnächst mal die empire kabbn und zeugs..


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2005)

Hei alle,
bin wieder da  
War die letzten 10 tage in Fr bei Fb.
Schöne Bilder aus Kem.  
Mein RMX ist immer noch einzelteilemäßig 
Muß aber eh erst Urlaub vom Urlaub machen und ein wenig nichtstun 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. April 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hey richi.. jetzt hast des treppendings ja doch mal gemacht.. schön.. bist da eigtl bei dem fufanu wieder schön reingekommen? nette bilder alles in allem.. jetzt haben wir wohl nen fotografen    und können uns aufs fahren konzentrieren
> ach deine mütze ham se leider nicht mehr gehabt bei den paranos.. dafür gibts demnächst mal die empire kabbn und zeugs..



ja ich weiß wir wollten eigentlich am sonntag fahrn...die bilder ham wir eigentlihc auch nur spontan gemacht.. ja des war kein fufanu sondern nen manual drüber und dann in die treppen rein...
ja des mit dem gap über des rail da hat ich ganz schön schiss
ja gut dann bitte ein empire  

des mitm lenker dauert noch a weng weil ich noch net bestellen wollte weil ich jetz erstmal abchecken muss was ich fürn laufrad nehm weil ich ne neue gabel bruach

mfg
Richie


----------



## littledevil (5. April 2005)

der lenker eilt net so sonderlich.. ich werd mir wohl als gabel die duro reinmachen.. kommt meiner alten dirtjumper noch recht ähnlich und ist net schwer.. und v.a. recht günstig


----------



## Dr.Q (5. April 2005)

@ meiki

hab bisher nur ein naja so gemischtes 12 er öl drin, merkte da aber auch keinen wirklichen unterschied zu vorher,  

ich hab mir die ganze sache mal angeschaut da sind unten "rießen" bohrungen in den rohren die zur zugstufendämpfung das öls dienen...
also 6er odfer 7er oder so,... 
das da der kleine unterschied zwischen 15 er und 7,5er in der viskosität kaum spührbar ist kann ich mir leicht vorstellen. mal sehen vieleicht kann man die größen löcher mal so zum probieren etwas verkleinern sprich schrumpfschlauch drüber und kleinere löcher rein, natürlich nur zum probieren ob sich da was ändert fahren will ich damit nicht   
muss ich mich mal die tage drüber machen ob man da was machen kann...

sollte dies nicht klappen brauchen wir halt waqs noch zähflüssigeres, mhm denk da an ketchup oder noch besser senf, dann kann man die zugstufe über die schärfe einstellen von händelmeiers süßen bis hin zum defelei extra scharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2005)

@Dr. Q: In Spiritus aufgelöste Gummibärchen sollen eine gute Zugstufeneigenschaft haben.
Gibts von Harald Rigel in Bonn.  

@OLB Emän: Wie zum Teufel kommst du auf Turner  
Wer bei deinem Bikeparkbesuch letzte Woche hat dir denn des eingeredet  

@LB Carre: Was machst oder wo bist du am Wochenende. 
Weißt ja, du hättest da noch was was ich bräuchte   

G.


----------



## OLB Phil (6. April 2005)

Zammhocken und eins trinken und weng ratschen is angsagt!

Heute Miwo Abend 20:00 im Magic in Marktredwitz


Andi und ich sind auf jeden da


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @OLB Emän: Wie zum Teufel kommst du auf Turner
> Wer bei deinem Bikeparkbesuch letzte Woche hat dir denn des eingeredet



 hehe das is nen gutes ding ... hoff ich  die meinungen dazu im internet sind durchweg positiv


----------



## Meiki (6. April 2005)

@Dr.Q:ich werd sie einschicken und lass mir andere Shims einbauen,geht vielleicht so auf Garantie,denn die wissen auch ned was mit den Gabeln los iss


----------



## OLB Andi (6. April 2005)

sers, hab ich heut gekauft. krieg ich aber erst in 4 wochen. zu spät für gardasee.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2005)

@OLB Andy: Hübsches Rad    Kaum sagt der Emän er braucht ein neues Rad, schon kaufen alle anderen eins  

@OLB Emän: Meine letzte Bestellung war fei kein versehen  

@OLB Fill: Haste deins schon zusammengebaut  

@Vortgehen: Bin die ganze Woche Nachts in der Arbeit (inkl. Fr). Also mir würde evtl. Sam abend auch ganz gut passen. Aber bis da ist noch lang hin.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @OLB Andy: Hübsches Rad    Kaum sagt der Emän er braucht ein neues Rad, schon kaufen alle anderen eins



hehe ja so ist es leider .... und der eman kauft dann nen faulen kompromiss da er keine zeit mehr hat


----------



## OLB Andi (7. April 2005)

hm... das wettrüsten is mal wieder voll im gange. 

@ eman: jetz bist du am zug 


hab gestern abend mit´m phil ausgemacht, daß wir am sonntag sein neues bike dreckig machen. wann und wo steht noch nicht fest. wird aber wohl oder übel auf kösseine rauslaufen. oder kann man am bullheadm. schon fahren??


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2005)

EILMELDUNG EILMELDUNG: 
Hab gerade per Tel. erfahren das sich meine Arbeitszeit kommplett gedreht hat (zum Glück bin ich Dreher). 
Soll heißen das ich Freitag Abend doch Zeit hab  
ENDE ENDE

Sonntag Kösser hört sich gut an   Es sei denn es schi.... regnet in Hunde Katzen und Gießkannen  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (7. April 2005)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> hm... das wettrüsten is mal wieder voll im gange.



Hmm, dann muss ich mir wohl doch n Santa Cruz VP Free + 888 mit Lowriderbrücken... in die Garage stellen   

So Zubehör hab ich für heuer schon mächtig aufgerüstet  Vaude Freeriderucksack, is sogar in da neuen Bike drin    Specialized Brille mit Wundergläser   , Dainese SJ, neuer Vorbau......

@Jörg nochmal, 
tu mir doch mal die bilder wo ich mit dabei war auf cd börnen und irgendwann mal übergeben, okay? Wär


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2005)

@Superdubertschi: Die Bilder sind fast alle voll Mist(echt). Da müssen wir mal neue machen.

@OLB Andy: Der Emän braucht noch ein wenig. Der ist immernoch in der Wechselphase von Orange-Morwut-Orange-Morwut-Törner-Morwut-Orange-Turner-Turner-Turner-?-?-?-?-?-?-usw.  

Hab mir heute mal mein Antikettenschlagteil (s.Bild) zusammengebastel.
Passend zu meiner polierten Schwinge  (Natürlich mit polierten Edelstahlschrauben  )

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. April 2005)

> @Superdubertschi: Die Bilder sind fast alle voll Mist(echt). Da müssen wir mal neue machen.


  
Aber da sind doch auch Nichtfahrnuraufsteinundbankrumsitzbilder dabei , wenigstens die...



> Hab mir heute mal mein Antikettenschlagteil (s.Bild) zusammengebastel.
> Passend zu meiner polierten Schwinge  (Natürlich mit polierten Edelstahlschrauben  )



Schööööön   

Was kommen denn da für edle Teile ran? Und wann is fertig? Darf ich mich da mal draufsetzen?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da sind doch auch Nichtfahrnuraufsteinundbankrumsitzbilder dabei , wenigstens die.
> 
> Was kommen denn da für edle Teile ran? Und wann is fertig? Darf ich mich da mal draufsetzen?



Gerade die wo wir auf der Bank sitzten. Wenn du die sehen würdest, tätest du sie gleich vernichten. (wegen unserer blöden Gesichter)

Nätürlich darfst du dich mal auf mein neues Rad draufsetzen. Aber nur mit dem halben Bobbers.
Aber es kommen eh nur Billigteile ran. 888, Diabolus, Rohloff usw.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. April 2005)

> Gerade die wo wir auf der Bank sitzten. Wenn du die sehen würdest, tätest du sie gleich vernichten. (wegen unserer blöden Gesichter)


  


> Aber es kommen eh nur Billigteile ran. 888, Diabolus, Rohloff usw.


Na dann will ich gar net, hat ja jeder


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2005)

Gerade ist meine Spezialversion (in poliert) meines Speedbones von Rohloff gekommen.
Jetzt kann ich die hintere Bremse dranbasteln  

@Ohl: geht heut Abend was.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es kommen eh nur Billigteile ran. 888, Diabolus, Rohloff usw.
> 
> G.



damit hast dus eindeutig übertrieben blöde poser schlampe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2005)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> hm... das wettrüsten is mal wieder voll im gange.
> 
> @ eman: jetz bist du am zug



hmm bei mir is halt das prob ... was kommt nach nem v10 ... das is so .... wenn man schon aufm mount everest war ... dann wirds schwer die nächste herausforderung zu finden 

leider hab ich die option das geschoss weiter zu fahren ... also zu wenig druck was neues zu kaufen 

@supah gee ...
bist nen offiziell auf der page als LB ... kannst ja sonntag gleich deine einweihungsfahrt mit machen ... schön wird das wetter sicher net 

@all ... hab die aufkleber heut bekommen ... die fichtlmountain sehen echt geil aus ... aber erst zahlen dann sehen 

@jörg hättest gar nichts drehen brauchen heut ... bin grad erst zu haus angekommen


----------



## OLB Carre (9. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Carre: Was machst oder wo bist du am Wochenende.
> Weißt ja, du hättest da noch was was ich bräuchte
> 
> G.



Ja, des hab ich immer noch! Wenn ihr am Sonntag fahren geht, dann komm ich natürlich auch, dann könn ma ja dann die Übergabe machen! Muss auch noch mein Fully mal richtig testen! Is nämlich jetzt auch komplett! Na dann sieht man sich am Sonntag!


----------



## TimvonHof (9. April 2005)

chrome sux


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2005)

So wie des ausschaut wird des dann morgen mal wieder lustig. Da wir ein Grögrü werden.
Muß ich gleich mal meinen Akku der Kamera laden   Hab lange keine Bilda mehr gemacht.

Poh...war gerade auf der Lettenseite.....man wir vermehren uns ja richtig.  
Und des obwohl wir nur Jungs sind   Wie bei den Schlümpfen.

@OLB Emän: V11......und wo warste denn schon wieder??
Können wir morgen gleich überall Lettenaufkleber draufpichen  

@LB Unfugmacher: Wollte ja erst die Dorado nehmen, aber da soll der Bremssattel von der Brembo angehen  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. April 2005)

> @supah gee ...
> bist nen offiziell auf der page als LB


    

Sonntag Ochsenkopf, oder wo?
Hast dir schon mal die Ironhorse Bikes angeschaut ? 
http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/

@Jörg
Grögrü


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2005)

ironhorse ... hmm warum nur sagen das einige  wüsst net warum

ich denk mal das es morgen koesseine wird ... ochsenkopf geht schätz ich mal noch immer net richtig


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg
> Grögrü



Größeresgrüppchen  

Mußt mitfahren. Ist voll ne Superrunde.
Genialwege wie Kösser-H-Weg, Kaiser -oder Luisentrail usw.
Mal was neues für dich und absolut geil.
Ist sogar Materialschonend und Ht-tauglich   
Und alle schon richtig im Sommermodus  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2005)

hmm ... heut abend kugeln schubsen? dann könnt ihr gleich die aufkleber sehen


----------



## Supah Gee (9. April 2005)

Wegen morgen, bin grad wieder eher unmotiviert  
Vorhin mehr so    dann aber draussen gewesen und   
(Oko -1,5°C...)
Wie "hardcore" issn die Runde? Wo is denn der Startsammelplatz? Wann solls denn losgehn?
Hat überhaupt die Wirtschaft oben scho offen?

@Jörg 
hat am So die Tanke in Neusorg offen? Wie günstig is da grad?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (9. April 2005)

@ jörg:
was ist mit schlumpfine??? die is wohl für den nachwuchs zuständig.

@ eman: 

billard?  wegen mir gern. hast du gestern meine sms eigendlich bekommen? aber ich glaub das mein handy etz doch ganz im ar**** is. sagen wir mal so ab 20.30 uhr. @ jörg: du kommst auch.

@ all

hab heut mit einen geredet der kaffeetassen bedruckt. 100 stk für 250 euros. mit fichtelmountainlogo. tasse schwarz. 

wegen morgen: kömmer heut abend ausmachen. aber ich würd auch sagen kösser. klassisch?? also von forsthaus marktredwitz aus?? um so 13.00uhr??

cu andi


----------



## OLB Carre (9. April 2005)

ich schlag etz mal 13.30 uhr vor! eher werd ichs wahrscheinlich net schaffen! wenn des ok is!?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2005)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman:
> 
> billard? wegen mir gern. hast du gestern meine sms eigendlich bekommen? aber ich glaub das mein handy etz doch ganz im ar**** is. sagen wir mal so ab 20.30 uhr. @ jörg: du kommst auch.
> 
> ...



100 tassen sind wohl dann doch ein paar zuviel 

sms nein ... zumindest ich hab aber jetzt wieder nen handy das funzt


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen morgen, bin grad wieder eher unmotiviert
> Vorhin mehr so    dann aber draussen gewesen und
> (Oko -1,5°C...)
> Wie "hardcore" issn die Runde? Wo is denn der Startsammelplatz? Wann solls denn losgehn?
> ...



hmm deine einweihungsrunde soll doch net schön sein 

das koesseinehaus hat erst urlaub gehabt
die runde is net schlimm und der phil sicherlich schlechter drauf als du 
los gehen tuts am forsthaus ... is in der nähe vom krankenhaus mak ... 
13:30 is denk ich mal die zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2005)

Heute 20:30 Kugelschupsen??

@OLB Andy: Die Schlupfine ist lesbisch.....man du weißt ja garnichts  

Es schneit gerade in Neusorg, also morgen dann 13:30 am Forsthaus.


@LB Supertschi: Mußt schon mitfahren. Beim nächsten mal könner wir ja auch bei der Runde von wo anders losfahren bzw. des anders mänätschen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2005)

ja 2030 ... bring auch nen so nen fm aufkleber mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (9. April 2005)

@ jörg:
wie kann die lesbisch sein, wenn sie die einzige weibliche schlumpfine is. die kennt ja gar keine andere schlumpfine. 

cu 20.30


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Supertschi: Mußt schon mitfahren. Beim nächsten mal könner wir ja auch bei der Runde von wo anders losfahren bzw. des anders mänätschen.
> 
> G.



wei is dser jetz a scuo lsettenbruder?????ßß


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2005)

warum sollt er keiner sein


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. April 2005)

ne wawr ja nur ne frage.....
cool jetzt sinds mitm "ralf" schon drei lettenbrüder die ich noch nie gesehen habe, geschweige dem mit ihnen gefahren bin

prost! 
:wodka:


----------



## OLB Phil (9. April 2005)

also bin morgen um 13:30 am forsthaus
hab schon ne ersatzlunge auf ebay geschossen und ne neue pumpe, falls ich die alte aufm weg hoch rauskotze und mein eigene pumpe mir nen vogel zeigt, nach der langen belastungspause  

also stellt euch auf ne ronda schnecko mit mir ein!

also bis moegen dann, ausser es uriniert extrem stark! dann wirds wohl eh nix oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2005)

Schaut garnet so shlecht aus draußen.
Und meine Wetterstation zeigt sogar richtig Hochdruck an  
Heißt das es zu sehr sehr vielen Prozent auf jedenfall trocken bleibt.

Und was die fitnes angeht. Hab seit heute früh Halsweh, eine Nichtatemnase und eine leichte Lungenentzündung  
Fühle mich wie gerädert.....also genau richtug zum Radfahren  

Ät SupaG: Des Wetter wird auf jedenfall gut.

G.


----------



## OLB Phil (10. April 2005)

Alles klor,

dann bis dann! bin auf jeden mit dabei!

@all die noch überlegen und sich schlecht fühlen:

Hoch die Aersche! bin auch seit über 6 Monaten nich mehr  gefahren,
und bin unfit!


----------



## Dr.Q (10. April 2005)

hi @ all

würd auch supi gerne mit fahren kann aber leider nicht heute   

schade bin aber nächstes mal auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei   

wünsche allen viel spass und dass wetter hält   

bis demnächst


----------



## Supah Gee (10. April 2005)

Morrrgen!

Na dann pack ich mal meine Wintersachen aus    und sattel mein Ross  
13.30 Forsthaus


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2005)

Super. Weißt du auch wo das ist.
Also hintenoberhalb vom Klinikum Richtung Wald.
Einfach anrufen wenn du net hinfindest.

@DrQ: Schade   Wäre eine gute Konaausprobierunde gewesen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2005)

zur schwierigkeit der runde uphillmässig sag ich nur .... ich benutz das v10


----------



## OLB Carre (10. April 2005)

@jörg: bin um 13.00 uhr beim wastl, fahr dir dann hinterher! bin mir nämlich nimmer so sicher wo des forsthaus is! bis dann!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> zur schwierigkeit der runde uphillmässig sag ich nur .... ich benutz das v10



Ja wenn ich ein V10 hätte würde ich mich auch leichter tun  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2005)

@drq ... hast echt was verpasst ... war ne schöne runde


----------



## OLB Carre (10. April 2005)

oh ja, war echt goil!


----------



## littledevil (10. April 2005)

oh weia ich bin ja auch auf der seite   lustigerweise als einziger mit helm.. hmm chikken schick auch mal ein foto mit helm  ähh..


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2005)

Hei Jungs,
langsam regeneriere ich wieder  
Hier mal ein paar lustige Fotos von gestern.
Des eine hat den Beinamen "4 LB´s im Dickicht"  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. April 2005)

hmm au fdem ersten bild hat der eman doch wieder versucht einen baumstamm entlang zu fahren oder


----------



## Supah Gee (11. April 2005)

Des bin ich...  

Gestern war echt kuuuhl   
Kaisertrail war besonders spaßig   
Nur schon wieder scheiß schulter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (11. April 2005)

was echt  

hmm warum haben aucsh alle den gleichen helm...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2005)

hehe ich muss zugeben das das gestern kein spaziergang war ... aber geht schon wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2005)

Ja gestern war schon lustig........bergab  

Schaut mal mein frisch zapponierter Speedbone.
Aber ich glaub euch des trotzdem net mit den Flecken bei Nässe ohne zapponieren. 
Aber ich bin ja sicherheitsbewußt  


G.


----------



## littledevil (11. April 2005)

@chicken: wasn los? kannst du noch fahren mit der gabel oder is se richtig gebrochen? oder sollen wir den circus aufbauen? kannst ja mal anrufen.. durchwahl 56 (glaub ich   ) tagsüber


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. April 2005)

verkauft irgendwer hier ne gabel 
so um die 80-130mm???
is echt wichtig
danke

Richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. April 2005)

Bis vorletzte Woche hatte ich ne Black zu verkaufen...zu spät !

Hab aber noch ne RS Judy XC Air... 80 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (12. April 2005)

ja black wär vielleicht noch gegangen
judy is mir dann doch zu..hmm schwach...hehe

trotzdem thx
mfg
Richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. April 2005)

ja black wär vielleicht noch gegangen
judy is mir dann doch zu..hmm schwach...hehe

trotzdem thx
mfg
Richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. April 2005)

Auf die gute Judy lass' ich nix kommen, mit dem Ding bin ich (im CC-Hardtail) damals öfter 5 Stufen und von ner Laderampe (soeine für LKW) gesprungen.
Das Ganze bei meinem Gewicht ist eine respektable Leistung für die Gabel.
Aber komfortabel war es nicht


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. April 2005)

ja bin auch früher ne xc von 2000 oder so gefahren
hat auch einiges mitmachen müssen...hat aber uach gehalten...aber da hab ich noch weniger gewogen als jeztt  

mfg
Richie


----------



## konamann (12. April 2005)

ich hätt noch a Paar:

Parkpree Elastomergabel von ca. '94 mit ca. 30mm Federweg.

Rock Shox Jett XC mit federn, 60mm

Marzocchi JrT '02 mit 170mm


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> verkauft irgendwer hier ne gabel
> so um die 80-130mm???
> is echt wichtig
> danke
> ...



  Wie du willst 80-100mm Gabel haben   
Im Ganzen oder als Aufschnitt  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. April 2005)

ne hab jetzt schon so gut wie eine...huhu das wird nen geiles bike   

mfg
Richie


----------



## Meiki (13. April 2005)

wüst einen der ne Z1 Drop Off für ca.200EURO verkaufen würde(beim Preis geht bestimmt noch was).



mfg

meiki


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2005)

Hei Jungs,
bin so gut wie fertig 
Habe gerade das letzte Schockproblem gelöst.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Kettenschutzringe. Bin aber schon am basteln  


               


G.


----------



## OLB Phil (14. April 2005)

@jörg
Hübsch! nur bissi arg sauber oder?
ging ja doch schneller als gedacht.

hmm war gestern da an den sachen in BT mal fahren.
is ja ganz witzig, aber auf einmal war es voll laut und hab scho voll die Panik gekriegt weil voll die cc-fliegen bande ankam  
konnte sie aber mit einem rundumschlag mit meinem integralhelm vertreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Jungs,
> bin so gut wie fertig
> Habe gerade das letzte Schockproblem gelöst.
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Kettenschutzringe. Bin aber schon am basteln
> ...


----------



## OLB Andi (14. April 2005)

@ jörg, eman, phil:
sers,
giebt neuigkeiten in sachen downhillpark ochsenkopf. es wird ernst. sollten uns mal treffen. wird nächste woche mi und do. nen ortstermin mit den planer geben. geht um die streckenführung.zumindest am mi. sind wir auch dabei. also - wer außer mir hat noch zeit ?? mi nachmittag. am donnerstag is dan ein offizieller termin mit forst und behörden. ich hab eigendlich auch grünes licht für unsere anwesedheit.
kömmer natürlich auch am we was ausmachen - wenn wir dort fahren *freu* 

sers, andi


----------



## Supah Gee (14. April 2005)

@Jörg
     

Da muss etz aber natürtlich n würdeiger Shore gebastelt werden   

@BikeparkOko
Wenn ich darf komm ich  

@EMAn
Wennst mal Zeit und Lust hast kannst ja meine Daten auf da hp aktualisiän

Des Supah Gee kannst wegtun,is nur n Forumspseudonym, einfach LB Marco
Baujahr 1983
Erstes Bike: Mojave aus CroMo 
Schlüsselerlebnisse: Juni 2004 ->1. Fahrt mit den Letten   
Favourite Hometrails: OSh, Kaisertrail
Favourite Trails: Livigno (ITA) ->Passo del Gallo->Val Mora
Musik: Hip Hop
Verletzungen: noch nix richtig schlimmes, zum glück


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2005)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg, eman, phil:
> sers,
> giebt neuigkeiten in sachen downhillpark ochsenkopf. es wird ernst. sollten uns mal treffen. wird nächste woche mi und do. nen ortstermin mit den planer geben. geht um die streckenführung.zumindest am mi. sind wir auch dabei. also - wer außer mir hat noch zeit ?? mi nachmittag. am donnerstag is dan ein offizieller termin mit forst und behörden. ich hab eigendlich auch grünes licht für unsere anwesedheit.
> kömmer natürlich auch am we was ausmachen - wenn wir dort fahren *freu*
> ...



Also ich hab Zeit  
Können wir ja heute Abend mal bereden, falls heute wer Zeit hat.

Hab gestern mein Rad mal eingerunterfahrn. 
Am Emäntodesangststeindrop......hmmmh.....jetzt weiß ich auf jedenfall wie dem Emän damals zumute war  
Aber geht echt gut und die Eisersdrops lassen sich jetzt mit noch mehr Fehlverhalten locker bewältigen  

@Supaatschi: Favoriten Trail Kaisertrail....hmmmh....da werden wir es bald mit Bären zutun bekommen. 
Es ist dann ganz wie in Kanada dort  

G.


----------



## lb basti (15. April 2005)

@jörg
hy, warum hast du keinen silbernen lenker und vorbau dran?  
schickes ding

basti


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2005)

Tote leben länger  

Schwarz kommt da doch bessser vorne. Besonders mit integriertem Vorbau.
Aber es ist noch nicht alles silberpolierte montiert 

@TvH: Hast du jetzt eigentlich schon dein A-Line mit Rohloff oder bist du immer noch nicht gleich äähhh unterberechtigt daheim. 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Musik: Hip Hop



 
und sowas darf lettenbruder sein???

ja bla bla ....moralapostel..jedser darf hören was er will und es mach ihn ja nicht zu einem schlechteren menschen bla bla

nein nein nein ich kann das leider nicht akzeptieren!

mfg
Richie


----------



## littledevil (15. April 2005)




----------



## OLB Phil (15. April 2005)

@andi, jörg eman

wegen miwo nachmittag ich komm auf jeden hin, müssmer halt noch checken wegen zeit.

@all wegen we
kene ahnung wie und ob ichs zu euch schaffe. muss wegen Messe mailand auch scho diese we mal unterwegs sein   

mal sehen, lasst uns auf jeden mal zusammenrufen  

bis denn und trinkt eins für mich mit wenn ihr unterwegs seid  

bis denn Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. April 2005)

lb basti schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg
> hy, warum hast du keinen silbernen lenker und vorbau dran?
> schickes ding
> 
> basti



ja..das hätte dem ganzen diesen gewissen k**** gegeben...

man man man

und die teile für mein neues sind auch bald da...ich werde alle 256 farbenzusammenmischen


mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2005)

hmm okopf ... ich denk mal das schafft ihr ohne mich hoff ich mal ?? ... über mittwoch könnten wir reden aber halt auch weit zu fahren ... donnerstag no chance (da hab ich meinen von 8:00 bis 18:30 tag ohne pause) ... aber da is eh besser wenns net zu viele sind

heut abend ... ich könnt wenn ihr wollt


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Des Supah Gee kannst wegtun,is nur n Forumspseudonym, einfach LB Marco



das supah gee hört sich aber gut an


----------



## Supah Gee (15. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> und sowas darf lettenbruder sein???
> 
> ja bla bla ....moralapostel..jedser darf hören was er will und es mach ihn ja nicht zu einem schlechteren menschen bla bla
> 
> ...




 

@Wastl
Du hast doch gemeint, dass du mal bei e13 bestellst, weil ich glaub ich will so ne Kettenführung


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> , weil ich glaub ich will



jaja hip hop hören und dann auch noch unentschlossen sein..
pimp!


----------



## TimvonHof (16. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @TvH: Hast du jetzt eigentlich schon dein A-Line mit Rohloff oder bist du immer noch nicht gleich äähhh unterberechtigt daheim.


hmm - wie schon erwähnt. das aline wird wohl noch ein jahr auf sich warten lassen. und die rohloff.... siet meinem letzten fahrfehler bin ich etwas von dem ding abgekommen.... außer ich kann mir gleich zwei davon leisten - von wegen austauschhinterrad und so. ist halt praktisch wenn man sich mit dem einspeichen einer neuen felge etwas zeit lassen kann weil man noch ein hinterrad hat. ich weiss - du würdest dann einfach dein anderes rad, oder die andere rohloff nehmen   

wie gesagt: die saison (mindestens) bin ich noch mit dem alten rad un 110mm unterwegs. und wenn ich das bei meinem können überlebe wird dann was anderes fällig werden (so ein banshee scream ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern   )

das rmx siht übrigens gar nicht so schlimm aus wie ich gedacht habe, als ich so die einzelteile gesehen hab    
damit kannst du ja die saison mal versuchen den eman zu überholen   

so, 24h dienst hinter mir - ich geh nu radeln.
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (16. April 2005)

sersen,
as is´n jetz mit fahren am wochenende??????  morgen - schneeberg ochsenkopf?? heut evtl mal wieder steinwald??  meldet euch!!


wegen ochsenkopf am mi:  der termin wird so um 13.30 sein genaueres später. am mitwoch können schon alle kommen die zeit haben. am donnerstag sollte sich das dann schon auf max 2 oder so begrenzen! wenn überhaupt.

servus - andi


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2005)

steinwald ... hmm warum net ... 1400 wär gut (und werd auch dort sein wenn ich nichts hör) ... dein handy geht net?


----------



## Klabauterman (16. April 2005)

Grüzzi... 
ihr fahrts doch öfters im Steinwald,gell?
Gibt es da auch 1-2 strecken mit Drops?
danke


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2005)

net das ich wüsste ...


----------



## OLB Andi (16. April 2005)

hm... haben wir uns wohl verpasst. ich hab kurz nach eins nochmal hier nachgeschaut. aber du warst vor mir... ich hab all mighty (sollte mann das so schreiben) reifenspuren gesehen. bist auch platte saubadfelsen pfaben, vogelfelsen - platte kibitzstein gefahren??? 
mein handy? also ich hab deine sms bekommen. hab dir auch zwei zurückgeschickt. funktionieren tut der klingelton net. aber ich seh zumindest wenn wer angerufen hat. is halt a glump.
aber wo is eigendlich jörg?? versuch schon seit tagen anzurufen. is der wieder in frankreich??  oder im krankenhaus?? 

morgen sollten wir des aber schon hinbekommen - das wir uns auch treffen mein ich. ich würd sagen 13.30 uhr silberhaus. oder woanders?? ich werde das hier heut abend nochmal nachlesen. also schreibts was.

@ klabautermann:

ne... da verwechselst uns. ich war seit juni letzten jahres nimmer im stonewoodforest unterwegs. war aber ein fehler. bedingungen waren nahezu optimal heute.


so... muß etz auf´eren geburtstag. sollt heut abend noch was gehen (magic) zum beispiel schickts mir ne sms. lesen kann ich sie auf jeden fall. blos keine fragen reinschreiben.... antworten geht net 

servus - andi


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2005)

hmm wo schickst die sch... smsen denn hin? hab nie eine gesehen  und noch dazu ne fehlermeldung der geschickten bekommen  technik die begeistert

ja die runde bin ich so gefahren + katzentrögel und kibitzstein nen zweites mal (das erste mal bin ich den weg runter den wir mit dem peter mal gefahren sind ... hättest halt angerufen dann hätt ich gewartet  war heut geil zu fahren
die spuren da wo man richtung pfaben mal die treppen runterfährt kannst also net gewesen sein 

hmm dann is der jörg wohl untergetaucht 

morgen 1330 silberhaus passt ... wetter soll leider net so schön wie heut werden


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2005)

steinwald


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2005)

ich würd mal sagen für die T-shirts machen wir jetzt mal die deadline und ich rechne alles mal zusammen  und schau was es kost


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> steinwald




Bei solchen Bildern kann man nur untertauchen  

War doch des Wochenende anderweitig beschäftigt.
Und was noch dazukommt ist das mein Internetdreck nicht mehr richtig funktioniert 
Und ich daheim nimmer so reingehen kann.  
Mails müßten noch funktionieren.

Und des mit den telefonanieren funktioniert ja auch nimmer so  
Dem OLB Andy seins klingelt nimmer und deins......hast du jetzt wieder eins 

Mein Rad ist jetzt fast fertig   Hab gestern die letzten Teile poliert  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2005)

hehe du faulpelz 

mein handy funzt und is nen klon von dem was ich in der schweiz verloren hab 

macht am mittwoch was gscheites am okopf  und reibt diesem vollmer wenn die situation passt mal ganz dezent unter die nase das der feuerberg etwas daneben gegangen is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (18. April 2005)

Servus,
wie war denn die Schneeberg - Ochsenkopf - Runde?
Wie is denn die Lage da oben (Snowmt)   

Am kommenden We , bei nicht zu extremer Witterung   , bin ich wieder dabei  

PS: @Eman: Hast du die sms bekommen, weil ich hab da so 14,75 verschieden Nummern von dir


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2005)

schnee is fast kein prob mehr ... nur der m-weg durchn wald is am ochsenkopf oben noch nen ziemliches prob ... fleckl is frei

sms hab ich bekommen ... nummer is und bleibt 0160 3100768


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2005)

@Emän: Stimmt jetzt deine alte Nummer auf dem alten Zettel  

Hab Sonntag für eine Tour Zeit. Muß Sam Kinderklettern.
Mal mein neues Rad am Schneeberg einkratzen.
Hab Fr Abend auch Zeit.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. April 2005)

die restlichen teile müssten bald kommen ..ich hoff ich kann ihn dann endlich mal aufbauen  

klück!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Stimmt jetzt deine alte Nummer auf dem alten Zettel
> 
> Hab Sonntag für eine Tour Zeit. Muß Sam Kinderklettern.
> Mal mein neues Rad am Schneeberg einkratzen.
> ...


 
welche alte nummer ? ... es stimmt die, die ich hierhingeschrieben hab


----------



## littledevil (19. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich hoff ich kann ihn dann endlich mal aufbauen
> 
> klück!


..oder ich..


----------



## OLB Andi (19. April 2005)

wegen mittwoch:

ich wollte heut mal mit dem schreier telefonieren. mir ist aber gsagt worden das er heute urlaub hat. ich werd ihn morgen früh mal anrufen und den termin dann hier bekanntgeben. 
ich werd wahrscheinlich nicht kommen können. bin krank. war heut schon net in der arbeit. aber wir sollten die chance nicht ungenutzt lassen. d.h. dann muß es halt der jörg richten. 
mal schaun wie´s mir morgen geht. 

sobald ich den termin weis werde  ich ihn bekanntgeben.

servus - andi


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. April 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ..oder ich..


----------



## Supah Gee (19. April 2005)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> wegen mittwoch:
> 
> ich wollte heut mal mit dem schreier telefonieren. mir ist aber gsagt worden das er heute urlaub hat. ich werd ihn morgen früh mal anrufen und den termin dann hier bekanntgeben.
> ich werd wahrscheinlich nicht kommen können. bin krank. war heut schon net in der arbeit. aber wir sollten die chance nicht ungenutzt lassen. d.h. dann muß es halt der jörg richten.
> ...



Na dann gute Besserung   

@Jörg
Ich komm morgen ja auch, kannste da mal paar Bilder mitbringen? (da wo wir keine komischen gesichter machen   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (20. April 2005)

hm... ich bin wohl nicht der einzige der krank ist. ich hab grad mit dem schreier telefoniert, und der hat mir gesagt das der streckenplaner auch krank ist. also das heißt, daß der termin heute nachmittag geplatzt ist. 
wenn es nen neuen giebt werde ich wieder informiert.

servus - andi


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. April 2005)

wenn ich nicht fahrrad fahren kann, ist mir für gewöhnlich langweilig

http://www.unfugmacher.de/medien/videos/Kochen mit Richard-[1]-Biersuppe.wmv


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. April 2005)

bnladd


----------



## Dr.Q (20. April 2005)

@ chicken irgendwie funzt der link bei mir net...  

war heut ne kleine runde fahren... loch gefahren pumpe kaputt gegangen...    blödes tchibo glump   

@ all wie ist die lage?? geht am we was zam??


----------



## Supah Gee (21. April 2005)

Bei uns muss was passieren    

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162846


Komm gard vom Arzt, hab ne geweitete Schulterkapsel deshalb krachts immer so dadarin und springt halb raus und naja alles *******, mach etz mal physiotherapie    aber trotzdem


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2005)

@LB Tschikken: bei mir gehts auch net  

@Dr. Kuh: Also ich hab Son Zeit.
Würde Schneeberg bevorzugen.

@OLB Emän: Also "müßt" ihr Sam dann woanders fahren 
Und......hast du schon gedähtleint. 


So mein Rad ist jetzt komplett fertig....fast.(s.Bilda)
Wiegt irgendwas zwischen 20-20.5kg wahrscheinlich.
Werd heut wohl mal ein wenig OSh und FPSh ausprobieren....also wenn sich mein Rad traut 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns muss was passieren
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162846
> 
> ...



Die tuen tun sich halt leicht mit Wegbau tuen tun  
Einfach steil durch den Walt  

Und des mit der Schulter ist doch bei jedem guten "Sportler" ein muß  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. April 2005)

> Und des mit der Schulter ist doch bei jedem guten "Sportler" ein muß



Naja dann bin ich lieber schlecht     weil is schon nervig wenns bei jedem mal "härter" fahrn kaputtgeht    

Wann bistn heut am Oko???
Vielleicht komm ich auch mal hingefahrn.....

Hat morgen wer Zeit


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @OLB Emän: Also "müßt" ihr Sam dann woanders fahren
> Und......hast du schon gedähtleint.



hmm ... soll ich das verstehen können? ich weis ja nichtmal wo ich nicht fahren muss 

die deathline ... hmm eigentlich hab ich gar keine zeit für den sch... 

okopf is natürlich net schön ... wär net schlecht gewesen mal zu wissen woran wir sind ... aber vielleicht hab ich ja das nächste mal sogar zeit


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hat morgen wer Zeit



samstag wär besser 

und was macht ihr nur alle mit euren schultern  ich hab gedacht du machst krafttraining ... da müsstest doch ne stabile schulter haben


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. April 2005)

ja ihr müsst einfach alles was da steht bis zum .wmv markieren und in den browser einfügen..irgendwie hat des forum bei dem link eub problem des gescheit anzuzeigen
und jörg...du kannst eh keine 40mb einfach mal so ziehen  

mfg
Richie


----------



## Meiki (21. April 2005)

@Richi:hast meine Nachricht ned bekommen?
Naja die Frage war eh bloß wo denn deine Gabel gebrochen iss?


mfg

Meiki


----------



## Dr.Q (21. April 2005)

@ jörg. ja so würd vielleicht gehen, sa ist schlecht bei mir weil i da in wald muss und ein paar Bäume absägen tu!!!!    
leider nur holz machen nix trail bauen    
aber genau weiß ichs noch nicht meld mich dann nopchmal.

@ meiki was ist etz eigentlich mit deiner gabel rausgekommen ich hab jetzt nochmal n anderes öl nei und ein teil verdreht jetzt funzts irgendwie besser   naja denk ich jedenfalls


----------



## Meiki (21. April 2005)

Was für ein Teil hast du verdreht?
Ich will ja eigentlich meine Gabel einschicken,aber weil ich krank bin hab ichs noch ned geschafft,im Moment is meine Dirt-Jumper drin und des funktioniert super  
Du hast doch mal die Gabel aufgemacht,wie groß waren denn die Dämpfungslöcher ungefär,wollte nämlich eventuell einfach in ein Loch(von der Zugstufendämpfung)eine Senkschraube einkleben und hätte dann ne doppelt so hohe Zugstufendämpfung


----------



## Supah Gee (21. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> samstag wär besser
> 
> und was macht ihr nur alle mit euren schultern  ich hab gedacht du machst krafttraining ... da müsstest doch ne stabile schulter haben




Ja die Muskulatur drumrum is zum glück recht gut und hält das ganze, meistens....
Nur schwere Gewichte beim Bankdrücken zb is auch wieder schlecht   
Ein Teufelskreis...  

Ja Samstag  is auch gut, dürfen da aber ja nicht oko fahn sonst is da Jörg böse    um 12 muss ich auch erst noch wegen der Schulter als Versuchskaninchen bei so nem Ärzteseminar herhalten


----------



## lowfat (21. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs,
ich habe heute Eure Berge unter die Stollen genommen. Auf den Punkt gebracht: die Tour war der Hammer.   So liebe ich die trails, von schööön technisch bis unfahrbar. Das war dabei:
M-Weg nach Grassemann, Weismainfels/Goetheweg, Schneeberg Höhenweg und Donaueschingen Trail (supagoil), Fleckl-DH.
So viel Spaß auf 30km - das ist kaum zu toppen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2005)

Hei Jungs,
erst mal das Wichtige.

HAB JETZT SAMSTAG DOCH UNEINGESCHRÄNKT ZEIT 

Bin gestern mal los mein neues Rad einkratzen.
Einmal OSh und 2mal FPSh. War total trocken  
Am Flachstück vom Dh hab ich mit dem neuen Rad zu tun gehabt ein Stück zu finden wo man eine Linie fahren müßt  
Ist ja voll anstrengend mit dem Ding, weil man nur am Kurbeln ist, da man das Gefühl hat voll langsam zu fahren.(oder ich wars)

@LB Supatschi: Hättest du wohl gestern Zeit gehabt?? Hätte ich net alleine fahren müssen.
Habe es nimmer gelesen da ich zur Zeit nur sehr eingeschränkten Internetzugang habe.  
Und Bänke drückt man nicht, sonder man setzt sich drauf.

@OLB Emän: Noch so ein Ausdauertschankie. Jetzt kannst du endlich Höhenmeterprofile tauschen  

@LB Tschikken: Mein Puter geht eh net. Aber an dem hier kann ich saugen ohne Ende. Ist ein HAL 9001 

@Lowfat: Man da hätten wir uns ja gestern über den Weg fahren können.
War 3mal auf dem Oko.
Habe im M-Weg auch an einer Stelle Reifenspuren gesehen...was eigentlich selten ist.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. April 2005)

hmm achso ja wenn der link net geht
dann geh auf
www.unfugmacher.de 
dann auf medien, videos, kochen mit richard.....

@meiki ich hab doch  zurück geschrieben (???)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm achso ja wenn der link net geht
> dann geh auf
> www.unfugmacher.de
> dann auf medien, videos, kochen mit richard.....
> ...




Hab zwar erstmal nur 2 min. angesehen....den Rest dann nächste Woche.(mehr habe ich nicht verkraftet  )
Aber kein Wunder das dich deine Eltern loshaben wollen.  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2005)

Also hat heute Abend wer Zeit.
Und wie schauts morgen aus mit der "Classicrunde"

Mmmh...leider kann ich die Antwort wahrscheinlich nimmer lesen 

Hab zum FPSh auch eine Könnerundheldenvariante auf die Forststraße befahren. Wer´s nachfährt dem bezahl ich ein Bier.....oder Spezi.
Aber ihr seit eh alle zu feige  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (22. April 2005)

Ja morgen klassisch wär gut   

Beim FpSh meinst du die kurz vor dem danach hinten halb links auf der rechten Seite? Da bin ich letztes Jahr schon mal durch Zufall gefahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja morgen klassisch wär gut
> 
> Beim FpSh meinst du die kurz vor dem danach hinten halb links auf der rechten Seite? Da bin ich letztes Jahr schon mal durch Zufall gefahrn




   schau mer mal   
G.


----------



## Meiki (22. April 2005)

@Richi:hab nix bekommen  ,kannst mer trotzdem sagen wo sie gebrochen iss?


mfg

Meiki


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar erstmal nur 2 min. angesehen....den Rest dann nächste Woche.(mehr habe ich nicht verkraftet  )
> Aber kein Wunder das dich deine Eltern loshaben wollen.
> 
> G.


hashhahahaaa


@ meiki

ja gebrochen is se net nur zwei risse...und zwar an diesen zwei komischen löchern..an denen man des blöde, sinnlose, hässliche, extra schutzblech anbringen kann....da wo halt die meisten dj´s  von03 in arsch gehen..aber sie hat echt super gehalten...und ichmusst net einmal auch nur irgendwas machen...des über 1 a halb jahre...
mfg
Riochie


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2005)

morgen könn mer schon klassisch schneeberg ochsenkopf fahren ... der andi is denk ich mal noch krank oder?

auf fichtlplattenshore hab ich null bock ... ich bin eher der speedjunkie und net den gefahrenkick 

heut abend müsst ich zeit haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (22. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> 
> auf fichtlplattenshore hab ich null bock ... ich bin eher der speedjunkie und net den gefahrenkick



faule ausrede..


----------



## Supah Gee (22. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> morgen könn mer schon klassisch schneeberg ochsenkopf fahren ... der andi is denk ich mal noch krank oder?
> 
> auf fichtlplattenshore hab ich null bock ... ich bin eher der speedjunkie und net den gefahrenkick



Schau ma mal dann seh ma scho   

Wobei ich denk son crash bei fullspeed is heftiger als wenn man am FpSh abschmiert   

An was für ne Uhrzeit habt ihr so gedacht, muss ja mittag erst noch zu dem Seminar aber des dauert net lang


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2005)

früher wie so 1330 bis 1400 kann ich auch net


----------



## OLB Carre (22. April 2005)

sersn, bin morgen auch dabei, so ab 13.30 uhr is ok! wo is treffpunkt? silberhaus?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2005)

ja morgen 1330 am silberhaus ... geplant is schneeberg ochsenkopfrunde


----------



## OLB Carre (22. April 2005)

@ jörg: ich hab keinen plan mehr wie ich zum silberhaus komm! ich komm einfach so um 12.45 uhr bis 13.00 uhr bei dir vorbei, dann fahr ich dir hinterher! wennst des liest und ok is, gib kurz bescheid! bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (23. April 2005)

Ich schau dass ichs schaff   
Wenn net müsst ihr halt bissl warten, okay?


----------



## Dr.Q (23. April 2005)

ach man so viele leute morgen wieder dabei und ich kann jetzt trotzdem nicht     
des nervt! sorry
man sch....

@ meiki des teil wo die feder dran ist. da sind etwa so 6er oder 7er löcher drin... also mal so geschätzt fand die irgendwie ziemlich groß aber naja...
hab auch n 20er öl drin denk dfass es jetzt bess4er ist...

@ jörg, all . was hast den kommende woche für ne schicht?? vielleicht können können wir unter der woche auch mal rad fahren gehen...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2005)

hmm gibs zu ... du hast angst 

aber egal ... morgen 1330 forsthaus wer bock hat


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2005)

So bin wieder im Internet...zumindest nachts  

Werd wenn überhaupt erst Donnerstag mein Rad wieder anlangen.
Hatte bei der Sonntagstour 3 kaputte Schläuche.  
Und die Erkenntnis das der Louisentrail doch einer von denen ist die mir am besten gefallen.(@Supatschi: ist schöner als Kaisertrail, da es net bergauf dazwischen geht)
Und die Insgesamtheit vom Kaiserfelsen bis zum Apfelbrunnen eine abwechslungsreiche runde Sache ist.  

@OLB Emän: Mittwoch 13:30 Streckentschekken Oko. (LB Supa G: auch Lust?)

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. April 2005)

> Und die Erkenntnis das der Louisentrail doch einer von denen ist die mir am besten gefallen.(@Supatschi: ist schöner als Kaisertrail, da es net bergauf dazwischen geht)
> Und die Insgesamtheit vom Kaiserfelsen bis zum Apfelbrunnen eine abwechslungsreiche runde Sache ist.


Fährt man da durchs Felsenlabyrinth   



> Streckentschekken


Ein sehr lustiges Wort   



> LB Supa G: auch Lust?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2005)

ok ... 1330 flecklliftparkplatz ... hoff mer mal das es net regnet


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. April 2005)

gerüchte besagen, dass ein 
chickenfeed-shore in planung ist.....
mehr kann ich dazu auc nicht sagen#
außer, dass es jörg sein doffes bewertungssystem sprengen wird
mfg
richie


----------



## Supah Gee (26. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ok ... 1330 flecklliftparkplatz ... hoff mer mal das es net regnet


Äh eigentlich mit Bike oder Schubkarre


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2005)

hmm ich nehm das bike mal mit (weis net wie lang es dauert vielleicht fahr ich danach nochmal mitm bike rauf  )... aber angedacht is fussbetrieb und jörgs strecke auf der nordseite mal zu besichtigen und anzufangen da mal freizusägen.

gummistiefel   + handschuhe wären wohl angebracht


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2005)

hehe kaum zu glauben was in der rhön los is ... die spinnen doch ... noch krasser is die sache wenn man bedenkt das man sogar das felsenlabyrinth aufschottern darf 


> * Saisoneröffnung 2005 ab Samstag, den 11. Juni geplant !!* ​ *Die arten- und umfangreiche Flora und Fauna links und rechts unserer Singletrails hat leider eine frühzeitige Öffnung unseres Parcours verhindert. Der Naturschutz und seine Bestimmungen fordern ihren Tribut. Da noch nicht alle erforderlichen schriftlichen Genehmigungen bei uns vorliegen, kann unsere Anlage nicht vor dem 11. Juni 2005 in Betrieb gehen.* ​ *Wir hoffen Ihnen dann optimale Bedingungen bieten zu können und freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch.* ​ *Ihr Feuerbergteam.*
> ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> gerüchte besagen, dass ein
> chickenfeed-shore in planung ist.....
> mehr kann ich dazu auc nicht sagen#
> außer, dass es jörg sein doffes bewertungssystem sprengen wird
> ...




   Mein Bewertungssystem ist unsprengbar    
Da man bei Rot schon hops gehen kann und dann kommt ja noch Schwarz   

Außerdem bist du eh zu faul mal was das Arbeit macht zu machen   

Und ich hoffe du traust dich dieses Jahr zu Pfingsten mit auf den Geißkoffl und versteckst dich nicht wieder  
(Brauchst auch kein Benzingeld zahlen usw.)


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich nehm das bike mal mit (weis net wie lang es dauert vielleicht fahr ich danach nochmal mitm bike rauf  )... aber angedacht is fussbetrieb und jörgs strecke auf der nordseite mal zu besichtigen und anzufangen da mal freizusägen.
> 
> gummistiefel   + handschuhe wären wohl angebracht



Ich glaub ich laß des Fahrrad lieber daheim. 
Aber ich nehm dafür den Foto mit  
Also dann bis dann

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bewertungssystem ist unsprengbar
> Da man bei Rot schon hops gehen kann und dann kommt ja noch Schwarz
> 
> Außerdem bist du eh zu faul mal was das Arbeit macht zu machen
> ...




ach geißkopf ..da fahr ich lieber den chickenfeed-shore mit seine 6meter drops und baumstämmen die zahnseide ähneln...n

mfg
richie


----------



## TimvonHof (27. April 2005)

macht den eindruck als ob meine rippe wieder stabil ist. sollte mich die family weglassen bin ich (für einen tag) mit am geiskopf 

tim

ps: angehängt hab ich die (sehr) billige alternative zum speedhub - meine neue schaltbare kettenführung - mal sehen was die taucht


----------



## OLB Phil (27. April 2005)

Ja mich gibts auch noch!
war grad in BT lustige Lettenrunde fahren und hab nen ziemlich hohen LETTENFAKTOR erreicht. siehe Bilder
da könnt ihr alle einpacken mit eure drop-shore-extrem-super-tripple-out-of-bounds-jump-ass-kick-stunt-tricks


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ach geißkopf ..da fahr ich lieber den chickenfeed-shore mit seine 6meter drops und baumstämmen die zahnseide ähneln...n
> 
> mfg
> richie



hmm da dreht einer voll ab ...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> macht den eindruck als ob meine rippe wieder stabil ist. sollte mich die family weglassen bin ich (für einen tag) mit am geiskopf
> 
> tim
> 
> ps: angehängt hab ich die (sehr) billige alternative zum speedhub - meine neue schaltbare kettenführung - mal sehen was die taucht



und ne noch billigere Kamera


----------



## TimvonHof (27. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> und ne noch billigere Kamera


die kamera ist von nokia und fährt daher in der kategorie u12 mit. is hat immer noch ein handi mit der möglichkeit "bilder" zu machen. ich gelobe besserung und werde in zukunft die treppen hoch gehen und die richtige knipse holen 

zumindest werde ich die richtige mit nach bmais nehmen. der jörg wird ja wohl eher mit droppppppen beschäftigt sein....
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2005)

@OLB Fill: Rasier dich mal wieder. Das Zeug wächst ja schon bis zu den Augen. 
Das findet nicht mal "Peter lustig".

@OLB EMan: Na, warste noch erfolgreich.

@TvH: Ahh....eine echte Racemano mit Rolle Führung.
Und am liebsten mag ich Kirsch -und Himbeerdrops.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (28. April 2005)

@all

was und wann geht am we was?! bin nächste ab nächste woche miwo für paar tage ausser landes (dienstlich). Das ma noch ma schnackt so zwecks planung Pfingsten usw.

gibts schon ne "teilnehmerliste"? von die BTler wollen auch paar mit hin. wird also der volle konvoi   nur an der collness aller beteiligten Fahrzeuge bis auf eins zweifel ich  

bis denn, komm am we auf jeden mal in die fichtelmountains

@jörg
o rasur erledigt, war aber garnet so einfach sich nicht mit der heckenschere zu schneiden


----------



## TimvonHof (28. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @TvH: Ahh....eine echte Racemano mit Rolle Führung.
> Und am liebsten mag ich Kirsch -und Himbeerdrops.
> 
> G.


versteh schon - beide machen rote flecken


----------



## Supah Gee (29. April 2005)

Hallo, alle untergetaucht  

Was is am we? Mir wär so die Klassik Schneeberg-Oko-Runde am So sehr recht.  
Sa hab ich weniger Zeit, da bin ich vielleicht nur am späten Nachmittag mal am OKo, OSh, FpSh +Spezifelsen


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, alle untergetaucht
> 
> Was is am we? Mir wär so die Klassik Schneeberg-Oko-Runde am So sehr recht.
> Sa hab ich weniger Zeit, da bin ich vielleicht nur am späten Nachmittag mal am OKo, OSh, FpSh +Spezifelsen



jetzt muss ich schon mal blöd fragen ... traust dich das wohl nur allein 

am WE geht sicher was ... könnt aber sein das ich am sonntag am geisskopf bin


----------



## Supah Gee (29. April 2005)

> jetzt muss ich schon mal blöd fragen ... traust dich das wohl nur allein



  Nö eigentlich net


----------



## littledevil (29. April 2005)

Ja, genau.. wie siehts denn aus pfingsten..  fahrt ihr da ab Donnerstag? Ist da Freitag frei    ach keine ahnung.. wann ist überhaupt pfingsten.. nächste woche?     naja ich denk mal ich fahr da auch mal wieder hin, ein paar tage bikepark urlaub kann ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (29. April 2005)

ja ich fahr auchmit wenn ich bis dahin ein fahrrad hab...  

obwohl geißkopf garnet so meine liga is...mit singlespeed..naja malschaun


mfg
richie


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau.. wie siehts denn aus pfingsten..  fahrt ihr da ab Donnerstag? Ist da Freitag frei    ach keine ahnung.. wann ist überhaupt pfingsten.. nächste woche?     naja ich denk mal ich fahr da auch mal wieder hin, ein paar tage bikepark urlaub kann ich gut gebrauchen



pfingsten is mitte mai also übernächste woche ... samstag sonntag montag is geplant


----------



## OLB Carre (29. April 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ps: angehängt hab ich die (sehr) billige alternative zum speedhub - meine neue schaltbare kettenführung - mal sehen was die taucht



hab den shiftguide auch drauf, bin sehr zufrieden! funzt einwandfrei!


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2005)

also morgen 1330 forsthaus ... der jörg bezahlt oben hab ich gehört


----------



## OLB Carre (30. April 2005)

da bin ich dabei!  bis morgen!


----------



## Supah Gee (30. April 2005)

Yo ich auch   

Hat wer von euch am Fleckl DH rumgebastelt    der eine kleine Stein der sö blöd rausgeschaut hat is weg    und paar kleine jumps sind da


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2005)

im mittleren bereich (zwischen den forstwegen) sind einige steine weniger


----------



## littledevil (1. Mai 2005)

..also ich komm auch pfingsten.. 
forsthaus heißt kösser, oder? @carre: da fährst doch über pressath von sulzbach aus? .... na egal 
könnten irgendwann mal wieder bissl streetfahren   

viel spass


----------



## OLB Carre (1. Mai 2005)

@ littledevil: soll ich dich heut mitnehmen? dann fahr ich über pressath! kleiner umweg, aber egal! sag an!


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Mai 2005)

Hmm, war gestern ne schöne Runde   
Der Luisentrail is echt hammergeil (@eman: kannst bei mir zu den fav.trails hinschreiben)
Bin zwar teilweise wieder wie Kraut und Rüben runtergeärpfelt aber ich hatte ja auch den falschen Reifen  
Bei der Zweitbefahrung vom Luisentrail wirds besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (2. Mai 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> @ littledevil: soll ich dich heut mitnehmen? dann fahr ich über pressath! kleiner umweg, aber egal! sag an!


oh sorry .. grad erst gelesen .. aber danke


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, war gestern ne schöne Runde
> Der Luisentrail is echt hammergeil (@eman: kannst bei mir zu den fav.trails hinschreiben)
> Bin zwar teilweise wieder wie Kraut und Rüben runtergeärpfelt aber ich hatte ja auch den falschen Reifen
> Bei der Zweitbefahrung vom Luisentrail wirds besser



luisentrail is das erste mal denk ich fast wie der eintritt in ne andere welt  schon schön das ding

den reifen den du da hast wirst bei uns eigentlich ne brauchen (ausser auf der strecke die wir die lifttrasse entlang gebaut hatten) ... am geisskopf schon eher aber da hat es gefälligst schön zu sein .

ich würd dir fürs fichtelgebirge vorn nen highroller super tacky nahelegen ... hinten halt was das rollt ... minion oder al mighty


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2005)

Hei alle,
sind sogar 2 schöne Bilder vom We rausgekommen.
Leider kann ich sie dir nicht mailen, Emän, da jetzt nicht nur mein Internet sonder auch meine Mailstation nimmer funktioniert :-( :-( :-(
War heute früh einfach nach dem anschalten ein neues Outlook drauf des nimmer funktioniert.

G.


----------



## showman (3. Mai 2005)

Nabend,

also wenn am Donnerstag was geht würd ich euch mal überfallen. Müßt nur wissen wann und wo? Was haltet ihr von der Wettervorhersage?

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> also wenn am Donnerstag was geht würd ich euch mal überfallen. Müßt nur wissen wann und wo? Was haltet ihr von der Wettervorhersage?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ja die Wettervorhersage ist für Donnerstag erstmal schlecht. (2 große graue Wolken mit 2 großen dicken Regentropfen  )
Mal bis morgen abwarten und schauen, weil gerade ist es eigentlich schön (oder sowas ähnliches) bei uns. 
Entgegen der Vorhersage von heute.
Gleich mal vorweg, weißt du wo das Silberhaus ist??
Ist mit Abstand der beste Treffpunkt.
Und wenn es Don nichts wird geht dann Son bei dir.
Und welche Zeit wäre dir denn recht so 12, 13, 13:30???

@Dr. Q: Haste auch Zeit.

@Andere: und die die da sind.

Der OLB Andy hat mich vorhin angerufen.....die Zukunft am Oko geht heute los    

@OLB Emän: Du verdrückst dich des Wochenende, oder?
Und mach mal ein paar Bilda. 

@SupaTschi: Wie schauts aus, wenn nichts anderes geht mal die neue Platte shore`n  bei Shorewetter  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2005)

Der Wettertrend für Fr, Sa und So ist wieder besser. Aber genial kalt  

G.


----------



## showman (3. Mai 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die Wettervorhersage ist für Donnerstag erstmal schlecht. (2 große graue Wolken mit 2 großen dicken Regentropfen  )
> Mal bis morgen abwarten und schauen, weil gerade ist es eigentlich schön (oder sowas ähnliches) bei uns.
> Entgegen der Vorhersage von heute.
> Gleich mal vorweg, weißt du wo das Silberhaus ist??
> ...



Bei mir ginge es auch Son, Zeit egal, Silberhaus   

Gruß Showman

PS: Is des Silberhaus des Silberhaus an der B 303 kurz nach der Kreuzung nach Lochbühl?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2005)

Ja des Silberhaus direkt an der 303.
Direkt an der Abzweigung der 303 nach Reisingerhöhe bzw. Nagel.
Lochbühl.....hmmmh.....sowas könnte da auch sein.
Ich schreib morgen nommal was dazu.
Aber des ist wirklich ganz genau direkt unübersehbar an der 303.

G.


----------



## showman (3. Mai 2005)

Ok, dann treffen wir uns da um ist mir wurscht. Plaudern wir nochmal morgen wegen Do oder So.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2005)

OK plaudern wir nommal morgen.
Hab nachgeschaut ist genau des Silberhaus bei Lochbühl.

G.


----------



## littledevil (3. Mai 2005)

hmm.. ich könnt eigentlich auch mal wieder meine freeride möhre einsetzen.. hmm mal überlegen .. is ja noch ein bissl zeit bis dahin in der ich hardtail fahren kann


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2005)

hmm gemein das besuch immer dann kommt wenn ich net da bin


----------



## littledevil (4. Mai 2005)

wo bistn na du schon wieder? .. irgendwo liftfahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2005)

mitm andi am gardasee wenn alles funzt ... liftfahren is da leider net ... aber die woche drauf fahrn mer ja genug lift am geisskopf.


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Mai 2005)

hat einer lust schon an diesem wochenende nach bmais zu fahren... ich weiss - wird kein leiterwetter werden aber der dh sollte doch auch bei feuchtigkeit funktionieren....
soweit ich das überblicken kann bin ich am samstag dort.
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2005)

hmm warum fährst net ne woche später ... bei dem wetter das angesagt is is geisskopf kein spass ... da fährst allein verlassen aufm lift oben in den nebel rein


----------



## showman (4. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mitm andi am gardasee wenn alles funzt ... liftfahren is da leider net ... aber die woche drauf fahrn mer ja genug lift am geisskopf.


Da is scho liftfahren. Von Malcesine aufm Baldo (fast 2000 Hm in 15 Min ohne Schweißperlen) Brauchst ne Route? @ the Rest, soll ich jetz morgen oder am So kommen?

Gruß Showman

PS: Kann ja nochmal kommen wenn du auch da bist


----------



## Supah Gee (4. Mai 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Der OLB Andy hat mich vorhin angerufen.....die Zukunft am Oko geht heute los
> 
> @SupaTschi: Wie schauts aus, wenn nichts anderes geht mal die neue Platte shore`n  bei Shorewetter



Salüü,
also Morgen (Do) fah ich glaub ich nur bei mir weng so rum, Bayreuther Haus...
am Fr o. Sa o. ab Mo könn ma mal n Shoreday    machen auch die neue Platte   
Sind die Bikehalter jetz dran


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2005)

@Showman: Wettertechnisch würde ich dann lieber den Sonntag vorschlagen.
Also würde mal so 12:30 Silberhausparkplatz sagen.
Habe leider ab dann später keine Internet -und Mailmöglichkeit mehr.
Aber ich schick dir mal meine Telefonnummer per Mail hier.
Fallst du in den nächsten 1.5 Stunden hier noch antwortest kann ich des noch lesen.

@Supatschi: Dir schick ich meine Telnr. auch mal gleich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2005)

@LB Marco: Du hast ja hier gar keine Emailadresse. Hab dir mal eine private Nachricht geschrieben.

@OLB Eman: Dann mal viel Spaß in Italien  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hmm.. ich könnt eigentlich auch mal wieder meine freeride möhre einsetzen.. hmm mal überlegen .. is ja noch ein bissl zeit bis dahin in der ich hardtail fahren kann



Genau, fahr dann Sonntag halt mit.
Fehlt schon der Andy und der Emän.
Ohne Eman geht auch alles ein wenig langsamer  

G.


----------



## showman (4. Mai 2005)

Ok, bin dann Sonntag um 12:30 Uhr am Silberhaus   

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2005)

OK, dann bis Sonntag.
Freu mich schon. 
Ein bisschen Nässe macht bei dem Gasamtwetter dann auch nichts aus.
Bei den Temperaturen grippts auch wenn es naß ist.
Aber schaut ja gut aus Wettermäßig.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm warum fährst net ne woche später ... bei dem wetter das angesagt is is geisskopf kein spass ... da fährst allein verlassen aufm lift oben in den nebel rein


weil ich ne woche später nochmal fahre


----------



## littledevil (5. Mai 2005)

also sonntag 1230 .. könnte klappen .. ich werds mir mal vornehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonker (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,was wird den am Sonntag bei euch gefahren?Ist das mehr Tour oder Gelände und DH?Ich bin aus Gefrees und fahre oft alleine zum Schneeberg,Ochsenkopf usw.Würde auch gerne mal in einer Gruppe mitfahren,fahre gerne auf der zügigen Waldautobahn herum und habe keine Angst vor Berge.   
Bin Ca. in 1,5 Std am Fichtelseeparkplatz.Weis ja nicht ob da dann irgendwie was möglich ist.
Mfg Jonker


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Mai 2005)

also....
der wetterbericht hat mich dann nun auch endgültig überzeugt - ich werd diesen samstag nicht nach bmais fahren - dafür komm ich am sonntag zu euch.
kann mir mal einer die koordinaten vom treffpunkt begreiflich machen. ich mein 1230 is ok - aber wo...?


----------



## Dr.Q (6. Mai 2005)

hi
@TIMvonHOF
also treffpunkt ist um 12:30 am Silberhaus, des liegt dierekt an der B303 kannst gar nicht verfehlen B 303 richtung Bischofsgrün und dann vor bischofsgrün auf der linken Seite ist son Wirtshaus mit großem parklplatz davor. Hab grad mit Jörg tel. der hat gemeint du sollst unbedingt kommen  

@ Jonker
hi bei uns wird mehr freeride gefahren also gemütlich rauf und spassig runter...
also nicht tour im klassischem sinne.  

mal sehen ob ich auch kommen kann aber mir macht ja der fußball immer nen strich durch die rechnung... muss ersl mal sehen wies ist


----------



## showman (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo @ all,

also ich komm sicher mit noch zwei. Freu mich schon   

Gruß Showman


----------



## littledevil (6. Mai 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hi bei uns wird mehr freeride gefahren also gemütlich rauf und spassig runter...
> also nicht tour im klassischem sinne.


find ich eigentlich sehr klassisch ..


----------



## OLB Carre (6. Mai 2005)

sersn, bin auch mal wieder im netz, bin am sonntag auch dabei! 12.30 uhr silberhaus is ok! bis dann!


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Mai 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> @TIMvonHOF
> also treffpunkt ist um 12:30 am Silberhaus, des liegt dierekt an der B303 kannst gar nicht verfehlen B 303 richtung Bischofsgrün und dann vor bischofsgrün auf der linken Seite ist son Wirtshaus mit großem parklplatz davor.



dann bis sonntag am silberhaus.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Mai 2005)

juhu ich hab endlich mein neues bike!

bilder gibts bald!

mfg
Richie


----------



## littledevil (8. Mai 2005)

@rich: weißt du jetz noch wie die band aus dem aspire video heißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Mai 2005)

jralph- one million miles away

hier die seite von ihm /ihr ..wie auch immer

www.jralph.com

aber ich kauf mir die dvd eh wenns se mal draußen is...
soll ich dir des lied jetzt mal auf cd brennen????

achja des bike is sooo geil ich hab heut alles machen können, was ich sonst auch kann und bunnys gehn höher usw.
coool!  

mfg
richie


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Mai 2005)

Hey ihr Sonntagsfahrer  

Was war denn des heut fürn Manöver    wie ich zur Oma gfahn bin kamen mir da Jörg und Carre um 13:09 beim Silberhaus in Schrittgeschwindigkeit mim Auto entgegen...   
Wie ich dann heim bin hab ich eure Gefährte dann weiter vorne so halb in der Botanik stehn sehn   

Wetter war ja doch ganz gut    oder?
Bei uns warn heut um 1200 4°C und es hat gehagelt    aber dann ab Warmensteinach Sonne


----------



## showman (8. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit,

bin jetzt endlich zu Hause. War natürlich wieder Stau auf der drecks Autobahn. Nochmal danke für die schöne Tour und die Geduld mit uns    und weil`s ein bisschen länger gedauert hat. Karte mit Route gibt`s morgen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## littledevil (8. Mai 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> jralph- one million miles away
> 
> hier die seite von ihm /ihr ..wie auch immer
> 
> ...



ja cool.. aber brauchst net brennen.. werd ich schon irgendwie bekommen.. auf der hp kann man ja das ganze album anhören..   

schön dass es klappt mit dem bike.. also fahr ma die woche mal zam


----------



## Dr.Q (8. Mai 2005)

ja mir hats auch spass gemacht !  
heut wars scheinbar nicht der tag für autofahren...   dafür zum biken, wetter hat ja ziemlich gut gehalten!! na klar ist doch jeder willkommen in da fichtelmountains...  


@ supah gee wir sind im "konvoi" gefahren und mussten noch kurz warten.    sind dann zu dem parkplatz in der botanik gefahren und von dort mit bike weiter... wir hatten nur sonne naja fast


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2005)

back in good old eiskalt germany ... gardasee war schon etwas deutlich wärmer  wir haben euch regen gewünscht 

 601 ... pianaura und adrenalina von ganz oben waren unsere trails ... 

 knochen ganz ... dämpfer putt ... man war das nen geschlage hinten ohne zugstufe.

 schad das ausgerechnet wenn die chefs  net da sind so viel geht im fichtelgebirge ... aber im nachhinein kann ichs locker verschmerzen 

hmm seit ihr lift gefahren ... scheint ja jetzt doch offen zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2005)

Hei Heimkehrer und Teileputter,
hab schon gehört war bei euch ein wahnsinns Hm-Training  .

Am Lift hab ich mich mal nicht sehen lassen. 
Waren aber eh erst so spät am Oko das der eh schon gestanden wäre 
Ach und zwecks Radbild von mir.....mach des von mir mal noch net rein. 
Gibt noch "Verbesserungen"  .

Und hast du eigentlich die Woche noch "Ferien"   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2005)

nein bin nur heut noch zu haus ... ferien hab ich eh nimmer 

muss heut irgendne strategie entwickeln was ich für geisskopf überhaupt fahrbereit bekomm  sch... SPV schrott ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> sch... SPV schrott ...




    Technikmörder    

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Mai 2005)

Äh wie is des mit Geisskopf ? Wird da auch bei so nem Scheißwetter gefahn    bin ja erst n kleiner LB   

Wie is es mal mit Oko am mi oder do ? Bissl Liftfahrn


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2005)

geisskopf nur bei einigermasen schönem wetter ... also beten  und hoffen
entschieden wirds mittwoch oder donnerstag

ochsenkopf ... das liftfahren sollt wohl überlegt sein !! die ganze sache kann jetzt schnell nach hinten losgehen wenns auf den wanderwegen probs gibt

ich weis net wieviel du schon vom aktuellen stand gehört hast aber auf keinen fall im moment auf der strecke vom herbst fahren !!


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> geisskopf nur bei einigermasen schönem wetter ... also beten  und hoffen
> entschieden wirds mittwoch oder donnerstag
> 
> ochsenkopf ... das liftfahren sollt wohl überlegt sein !! die ganze sache kann jetzt schnell nach hinten losgehen wenns auf den wanderwegen probs gibt
> ...



Okay


----------



## showman (9. Mai 2005)

Soooo,

habs jetzt endlich geschafft eine Karte und ein Profil aus meinem Garmin zu locken.

Karte






Höhenprofil





856 Hm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gibt`s schon Bilder ?  ?

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2005)

hmm der jörg is den goetheweg gefahren ... hmm das heisst ab sofort gibts da keine ausreden mehr


----------



## showman (9. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm der jörg is den goetheweg gefahren ... hmm das heisst ab sofort gibts da keine ausreden mehr


Was gab`s denn da bisher für ausreden  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2005)

das man danach alles wieder hoch muss ... der jörg is faul 

fichtlplattenshore wart ihr net oder ... mein auf der karte den fleckldh zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (9. Mai 2005)

Fichtelplattenshore warmer net, zumindest net direkt. Sind unten am Parkplatz vom Lift rausgekommen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2005)

Götheweg...ist des der Weißmainfels-Dh??  
An dem Tag sind halt keine Pollen unterwegs gewesen  
Und von den Sh´s haben wir uns fern gehalten 

Leider bin ich noch net mal dazugekommen die Kamera aus dem Camelbag zu nehmen.
Aber heute werd ich mal nachkuggen.
Nachdem ich mein Rad von der Waldbodenkruste befreit habe.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Mai 2005)

Yeah cool, ich hab vom Bike-Freeride-Magazin ne Tageskarte fürn Geisskopf gewonnen    
 

Aber meine Griffe, Vorbau und Safetyjacket sind immernoch net da     

Und des Wetter is ja auch behindert, zu Pfingsten solls wieder  :kotz:  werden   
Und auf der Bikepark hp steht irgendwas von Mo+Di Ruhetag   is des neu oder zählt des net     



> MTB-ZONE Bikepark Geisskopf - Saisonstart 30. April 2005
> 
> Öffnungszeiten:
> Mittwoch - Sonntag
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2005)

Das wird Feiertags nicht zählen.  
Und mein Wettervorhersager sagt tolles Wetter an  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Mai 2005)

ich bin ncoh am überlegen..ne vr-bremse wär nciht schlecht..


----------



## OLB Andi (11. Mai 2005)

sers,
bin auch wieder da vom lago... logisch... ein guter biker macht auch nix kaputt. hatten eigendlich vier tage super wetter. wenn der jörg, des alte waschweib, mitgefahren wär hätt ich auch net die 4500hm hochtreten müssen. hättn wor geil shutteln können. aber die dh´s (adrenalina, 601, und pianaura) waren scho vom feinsten.


wegen geißkopf:

da der wetterbericht net ganz schlecht ist... geh ich mal davon aus, daß es stattfinden wird. genaueres MORGEN ABEND hier.

ich MUSS jetz aber relativ sofort wissen wer alles mitfahren will. 
also, wer mit mir im truck fahren will (max. 6 pers.) und wieviele räder jeder von denen mitnehmen will. ich geh davon aus, daß bis jetzt jörg, eman, phil und ich dabei sind. ich hab zwei räder, der eman eineinhalb, die anderen zwei eins. wenn jetz noch mehr als zwei mitfahren wollen sollte sich noch jemand bereiterklären selber zu fahren. derjenige sollte aber auch ausreichend transportkapazität haben. ich weis bis jetz nur vom carre, daß er selber fahren will.
ich MUSS auch bis morgen, spätestens ümorgen wissen wer alles das rundumsorglospaket buchen will. bis jetz gehe ich davon aus, daß das alle sind, die ich bis hierher erwähnt habe. soll heißen alle getränke, grillsachen, soßen, kartoffelsalat, semmeln und sonstige grundnahrungsmittel werden zentral eingekauft. wer extrawürste hat muß sich selbst drum kümmern. 
jeder muß sich selber um schlafsack, zelt, gläser, besteck und so kram kümmern. teller und becher giebs aus pappe. die schlafplätze im lkw sin begrenzt. (könnte ja regnen) 

also: die, die ich nicht erwähnt habe... schreibts was. 

abfahrt is am samstag um 7.00 in arzberg bei mir. abfahrt - nicht begin des einladens. 

@ eman: nimmst du wieder dein computer und die stereoanlage mit?? 

ich werde mich um den grill, die leinwand und den beamer, und den ganzen anderen schmarrn kümmern

das andere machen wir morgen abend aus.

sersen - andi


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2005)

Laster fahrn. 
Sollten dann schon Freitag komplett einladen.
Ja dann bis heute Abend.
Dann muß ich noch Wein kaufen  

@Tschikken: ja dann fahr ich doch net selber. Schau mal was der LB Littel Devil treibt. Der wollte doch auch mitfahren.

@Alle vom Sonntag: Hab gestern mal die Bilder angeschaut. Des übliche zu dunkel, zu verwackelt, zu späht abgedrückt usw. .
Aber keine Angst, werd mal nächste Woche (da kann ich des)  ein paar hier reintun.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2005)

OLB Andi schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman: nimmst du wieder dein computer und die stereoanlage mit??


 
computer sicher ... anlage muss ich schauen

schreibt mir ne sms da ich bis freitag nachmittag nimmer ins inet komm

wetter sollt so passen wie es angesagt ist ... also keine ausreden ... das werden wieder geile 3 tage denk ich  

glaub kaum das die pfingstmontag zusperren ... is sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Das mit Montag Dienstag ruhetag is nur die Bikestation. lift läuft die ganze woche


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Mai 2005)

Also ich fahr selber, hab aber auch soviel Gerümpel, dass ich höchstens wen aufs Dach schnallen kann   
*Buchen tu ich "All Inclusive"*  

Fürs Parkplatzkino kann ich "The Collective" , "DropIn Second Season" und "NWD 3,4,5" anbieten   

Gibts was, was man noch unbedingt braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (11. Mai 2005)

LB Jörg
@Alle vom Sonntag: Hab gestern mal die Bilder angeschaut. Des übliche zu dunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich dazu sagen
> 
> vielleicht mag deine kamera mich ja nicht...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Mai 2005)

ja leckts mich dom am seier..ich fahr auch mit.....am liebsten sogar im truck hehe...ja und meine haare müssen ncoh ab..angeblich kann man sich da am geißkopf ja net waschen..hmm
ok wieviel kostet der spaß dann kann mir des einer sagen...

??

mfg
Richie


----------



## ELM (11. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

hat jemand noch 1-3 Plätze im auto, Bus oder sonst irgendwas frei... würde mich auch aufs Dach setzen wenns sein muss, aba ich will mit am Geißkopf...    

wär echt schön wenn uns jemand mitnehmen könnte.... 

Meldet euch unter [email protected]

MfG Flo


----------



## OLB Carre (11. Mai 2005)

sersn, hab grad urlaub, geil! geiskopf schaut gut aus, wettermäßig! 
@andi: bitte mich bei essen... einplanen! volles programm!wär super! hab grad ne mail vom phil gelesen, dass er net mitfährt! schade! also bis samstag früh! cu! da carré!

@ ELM: nimm schon nen kumpel mit! mein kahn is leider schon voll!


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Mai 2005)

so mal nen bild von meinem fahrrad...

achja fahr doch net mit an den geißkopf  

mfg
richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Mai 2005)

Wann gibts eigentlich die Schörts ???
Hab brav überwiesen. bin scharf auf das teil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (11. Mai 2005)

ich würde gern überweisen aber ich hab da offenbar ne mail net bekommen...

@eman: wenn du so freundlich wärst...


----------



## littledevil (11. Mai 2005)

kannst ja meins überweisen   
he richislowsky wasn los?   
ich werd auch kommen.. hab aber mit zwei rädern + werkzeug relativ wenig platz übrig in meinem polo   
@andi: für mich brauchst nix mit einkaufen! Hab vor zwei wochen erst was gegessen .. nee, schmarrn, aber ich bring mir selber was mit .. grill gibts ja bei euch..


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Mai 2005)

Also, hab lang hin und her überlegt...
da ja die Wetterlage doch eher schlecht ist und ich keinen Bock hab im Zelt zu erfriern    aber ganz daheimbleiben auch mist is fah ich auf jeden fall am Samstag mit   nur werd ich wahrscheinlich abends wieder Richtung Heimat gongeln...mach das aber ganz spontan...

@Reiseleiter Andi: Wenns noch geht mich beim Komplettpaket streichen


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2005)

und so einer wollt zur bundeswehr   zum glück sind die russen nie gekommen .

die shirts sind mit glück mit am geisskopf  

@ELM ... seh jetzt auch keine möglichkeit euch da runter zu bringen


----------



## littledevil (12. Mai 2005)

wie lange fahrt ihr eigentlich normal mit dem lettentruck zum gk? 2,5 - 3 stunden? .. ich werd irgendwann so zwischen 8 und 9 aufbrechen..


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> und so einer wollt zur bundeswehr   zum glück sind die russen nie gekommen .



Wer ich    neeää da musst mich verwechseln    

Ach Meteorologen sind alle blöööd...  

c ya 
SchönwetterfahrLB MG


----------



## TimvonHof (12. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> die shirts sind mit glück mit am geisskopf


freu freu

hab das grade fest gemacht - bin am samstag mit dabei und hab noch einen mit (wenns komisch wird dann werdens 4 die noch mit kommen und dann werden wir mal sehen was wir da für ein auto benutzen). wir hoffen um 9 uhr gschniegelt und gebügelt am lift zu stehen 

wär toll wenn die tieschörts im laufe des tages auch noch eintreffen und der lettentrack den weg dorthin packt (tschuldigung ;-) ) 
bis denne

euer tim


----------



## littledevil (12. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> zum glück sind die russen nie gekommen .


warst du schonmal in speichersdorf?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2005)

Ät Lb LD: Wir machen immer so eine Frühstückskaffeepause und wenn der Emän zu stark das zappeln und auf dem Stuhl rumrutschen anfängt dann fahren wir weiter  .
Drumm werden wir so um....hmmmh....10ne untensein.

Ät LB SupaMarco: Was du gehst jetzt doch nicht zur Bundeswehr   

Ät LB Tschikken: Scheint ein schönes Rad zu sein  
Man müßte nur die Dunkelatome aus der Umgebungsluft im Ereignishorizont der Bildumgebung entfernen um es für den Visualhirnlappenkorteks cheffrierbar zu machen.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Mai 2005)

> Ät LB SupaMarco: Was du gehst jetzt doch nicht zur Bundeswehr


Ne, die Schweizer Fahrrad-Kompanie gibts ja nimmer und des Marschieren is mir zu heikel.......weißt schon....wegen den Raketenwürmer...    

Hm so 10ne unten, ok schaff ich auch   
Aber wo da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2005)

mit so katastrophalen materialzustand wie diesmal war ich glaub ich noch nicht am geisskopf ... hoffentlich geht das gut ... ansonsten gibts halt fotos


----------



## TimvonHof (15. Mai 2005)

hey - wieder zurück und alles voll mit muskelkater. soweit ich das schon jetzt beurteilen kann kaum technische defekte und ein paar tischörts mehr.
hat spass gemacht, auch wenns nur einen tag war :-(

der jörg wird nun alle damit nerven, dass er den großen leiterdrop gesprungen ist    und ich damit, dass ich die restlichen zum ersten mal gemacht hab    

bin schon gespannt...

ach ja - bilder gibts mal wieder keine (jedenfalls soweit ich dabei war)   
der jörg hats aufgegeben bilder zu machen wenn ich da bin - wird doch eh nix

tim


----------



## littledevil (15. Mai 2005)

@ tim: hm hab dich wohl gar nicht gesehen..    naja die anderen ja auch hauptsächlich am zeltplatz.. und ich wüsste ja nicht mal wie du aussiehst


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Mai 2005)

dann müssen wir das irgendwann mal ändern   
übrigens hab ich "die andern" eigentlich nicht am zeltplatz, sondern beim essen getroffen. der eman ist nur mal kurz vorbeigehuscht und hat dann wieder einen auf lemming gemacht   

dann bis dann


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2005)

...


----------



## Meiki (17. Mai 2005)

an dem Ding bin letztes mal auch runtergefallen,aber an der höchsten Stelle  

zeig mal mehr Bilder


Meiki


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Mai 2005)

Ich bin nicht runtergefallen   

Des war n "Kamikazee-No-Foot-to-No-Hand-to-Bike-Throw-Away-NS-Drop"


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2005)

hat der jörg die bilder ... und das auf dem foto bin net ich  der supah gee hat da flugstunden gebucht 
seit das kleine gap da drin is is die stelle gar nimmer so einfach


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht runtergefallen
> 
> Des war n "Kamikazee-No-Foot-to-No-Hand-to-Bike-Throw-Away-NS-Drop"



ja der abgang sieht sogar stylisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (17. Mai 2005)

und ich dachte du bist da rauf gesprungen...   

hab ich da grád was von fertigen t-shirts gelesen?....

haben will......


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> und ich dachte du bist da rauf gesprungen...
> 
> hab ich da grád was von fertigen t-shirts gelesen?....
> 
> haben will......



der jörg hat deine schon  also wird er sie schon irgendwann mal abliefern bei dir


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Mai 2005)

Will auch mein Shört !
und die versprochenen Aufkleber dazu !


----------



## Dr.Q (17. Mai 2005)

ah bestens    

danke schonmal...

und jetzt sonne und 25 grad damit ich sie auch anziehen kann


----------



## TimvonHof (17. Mai 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> ah bestens
> 
> danke schonmal...
> 
> und jetzt sonne und 25 grad damit ich sie auch anziehen kann


ätsch ich habein hoodie .
damit kann ich schon jetzt  rumlaufen ohne zu erfrieren I


----------



## showman (17. Mai 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ätsch ich habein hoodie .
> damit kann ich schon jetzt  rumlaufen ohne zu erfrieren I


   Ich dacht da gibt`s bloß Tieeschöds

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (17. Mai 2005)

das ist gemein   

dafür schwitzt du dann im sommer   

naja kann mir ja nen parker DRUNTER ziehen   

ähmmm... eman brauchs dann aber nochmal in XXXL


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch mein Shört !
> und die versprochenen Aufkleber dazu !



hmm leider kann ich mich net nach BT beamen ...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Mai 2005)

Aber dich aufs V10 setzen und losradeln 

Hab ja Zeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2005)

Hei Jungs,
bin wieder mal im Internet  

@Dr. Ku und OLB Wästel: Also ich hab eure Schörts und so weiter bei mir daheim.

@OLB Emän: Hab das Bild fast genauso zugeschnörkelt. Bloß in heller  
Und was´te noch net hast tu ich dir brennen tuen tun.

@LB Super Marco, OLB Carre und so weiter: Euch brenn ich die Bilder auch.

@TvH und Showmän: So jetzt erst mal ein paar Bilder vom vorletzten Sonntag. Und ich hab auch geschaut das der Tim mal drauf ist  
Bessere hab ich aber leider nicht  
Aber hauptsache was zu schaun.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2005)

So, jetzt aber


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2005)

Und weiter


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2005)

Müßte sogar die Reihenfolge stimmen.

@TvH: Leider ist das Bild wo´s dich gerade von dem Baumstamm löffelt    unscharf  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> zeig mal mehr Bilder
> 
> 
> Meiki




evtl. morgen

G.


----------



## showman (18. Mai 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und weiter


Passn scho die Bilder    

Gruß Showman


----------



## Meiki (18. Mai 2005)

@Dr.Q:montier mal die Sattelklemme auf der anderen Seite,denn wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt treffen die Wippe(Schwinge) und die Sattelklemme böse aufeinander  ,macht aber n lustiges Geräusch  


Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2005)

@jörg ... brenn mir auch die anderen bilder mit drauf ... auch die die du heute hier reingestellt hast


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2005)

@OLB Emän: Ok.

@Alle: Hier mal was vom Geißkoffl zum anschauen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2005)

Und nommal


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2005)

schöne pics ... und das wetter am WE scheint schön zu werden


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Mai 2005)

Salü,
ja des mit der Bank is stylisch   
Und Eman geht dein  Beamer noch   


War grad vorhin am Mt. Snow   und Ochsenhead
Aber ohne Lift.....
Bin mal den M-Weg unterm Lift durch (oberes Stück)..der is ja richtig cool   und dann Fleckl DH   
Kette hab ich auch wieder eine geliefert    hatte aber zum Glück n Ersatzkettenschloss dabei. 
Hab jetz dünnere Griffe, des merkt man fei echt, also mir gefällts besser   

Hoffentlich is am WE noch gut


----------



## TimvonHof (19. Mai 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Müßte sogar die Reihenfolge stimmen.
> 
> @TvH: Leider ist das Bild wo´s dich gerade von dem Baumstamm löffelt    unscharf
> 
> G.


schade - wäre ne klasse bildunterschrift gewesen, dein kommentar zu der schwachsinnigen aktion ("muss schon total bescheuert sein, wenn er bei schneefall versucht auf nem nassen baumstamm zu fahren")   

vielleicht können wir ja deine kamera doch noch trainieren bilder von mir zu machen ....

aber was angekommen ist, ist doch nicht schlecht


----------



## Dr.Q (19. Mai 2005)

@ meiki , danke hab ich auch schon gemerkt (und gehört   )

@ supah..., hey dann haben wir uns knapp verpasst war heut auch mal am   berg. es sei denn du warst der jogger   . oder in der pferdekutsche gesessen die ich sah...    bist du richtung seehaus runter? hab da frische breitere spuren gesehen.


geht am we eigentlich was??


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2005)

Hei,
war heute mal Louisentträiln.
Allerdings ohne viel Hm´s. Ne kleine 20km Runde. Sogar LB Marco gerecht von Mlbl aus 
Der perfekte fast Startpunkt.
Und bin zum Entschluß gekommen das des der schönste Trail im Fichtelgebirge ist.  
Besonders weil er jetzt gut aufgeräümt und megaflowig ist.
Und alles hat was man sich vorstellen kann, also abwechslungstechnisch.

Wegen der Ferien war ziehmlich was los und ich konnte voll abposen an den Schwerstellen   
Die dazu noch perfekt funktioniert haben    
So das man sogar noch von Schneckenwesen angesprochen wird 
Sogar im Nichtnormalbereich waren Leute unterwegs   

Ja, Wochenende geht bestimmt was....hmmmh....mal Ochsengegend ausprobieren oder irgendwie sowas oder so.
Oder evtl. mal wieder Trümmerschlucht oder........

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Mai 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ supah..., hey dann haben wir uns knapp verpasst war heut auch mal am   berg. es sei denn du warst der jogger   . oder in der pferdekutsche gesessen die ich sah...    bist du richtung seehaus runter? hab da frische breitere spuren gesehen.



 Nee Pferdekutsche+jogger war ich nicht   
Bin Seehaus->Fichtelsee, hab auch schon im oberen Teil Spuren gesehn   aber eher so dünne   
War mal mit Tacho unterwegs: 2 h 23 min; 26,9 km; 740 hm; max.Gefälle 30%; max.Steigung 22%(sogar gefahren)   

@Jörg


> Sogar LB Marco gerecht von Mlbl aus
> Der perfekte fast Startpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2005)

am WE müss mer jetzt endlich mal liftfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2005)

Ja Liftfahren        

Macht mal was aus. 
Möglichst am Lift  

Muß heute doch mehr orbern als gedacht und komm net so früh heim  

Also nichts vor 12:30 ausmachen.

Ich ruf euch mal an. Bis 0:00Uhr hab ich auch Inderned.

Könn´mer wohl auch ein neues Rad einweihen.  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg




Abfahrtstechnisch

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Mai 2005)

Komm grad vom Liftfahn   
Des war aber auch des einzig gute heut, bin voll den shit gefahn     
Und im Fleckl Dh sind an der einen Stellle wo der Eman den kleinen Stein weg hat voll viele große Steine platziert worden    

Achja bei dir Jörg hab ich heut mal angerufen aber keina da...


----------



## Dr.Q (20. Mai 2005)

ja auch lift fahren will   
bin am we auch dabei   
wann denn eigentlich morgen oder sonntag??

neues rad wer wo was


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2005)

Hab gerade mit dem OLB Andy gefohnt. (der gerade sein neues Rad testete)
Haben mal 13.30 Flecklparkplatz ausgemacht, Samstag.

@LB Supatschi: Mußt mir mal deine Nr. geben, evtl. morgen.
Und ich hab die Steine net reinplatziert 
Manche kennen scheinbar jeden Stein und haben dann diesen wohl vermißt  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (20. Mai 2005)

jepp alles klar.

bin auch am samstag dabei.

@ jörg shirts hab ich mir geholt, sehen klasse aus!!! kannst du mich morgen wieder mitnehmen? wär super    soll ich wenn dann wieder vorbei kommen oder  
  glaub wir müssen dieses mal viiiiel eher fahren wegen den verdammten umleitungen und straßenrennen


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade mit dem OLB Andy gefohnt. (der gerade sein neues Rad testete)
> Haben mal 13.30 Flecklparkplatz ausgemacht, Samstag.
> 
> @LB Supatschi: Mußt mir mal deine Nr. geben, evtl. morgen.
> ...



hmm warum werd da ich nie gefragt wenns um die zeit geht 

ich komm dann vom Schneeberg her zum Flecklparkplatz 

die steine werd ich begutachten ... evtl kommen sie wieder raus  da der jörg eh net weis wie nen dh auszusehen hat

hab übrigends heut den peter getroffen der mich auf seinem HT voll die Koesseine raufgescheucht hat 

@dr Q ... schön das dir die shirt gefallen (was anderes hättest eh net sagen dürfen  )


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2005)

@OLB Emän: 13:30 war nur ein Zeitvorschlag der abänderbar ist.
 Aber irgendeinen  Wert muß man halt mal vorgeben, wenn´s kein anderer macht.
Weil morgen Vormittag bin ich auch net wirklich erreichbar   , und da ich eh mim Andy gefohnt hab ist halt die Standartzeit rausgekommen 

Und ich habe noch nie Grundwegechipping betrieben  
Ich glaub auch nicht das die fest verbaut sind, also die Steine  

Wenn du auf der Kösser warst bist net zufällig den Weg nach Kössain mal runtergefahren.
Dann hättest du einen wirklichen Quantensprung an Wegveränderung begutachten können.   
So wird es wohl dann auch irgendwann dem Flecklweg ergehen.   
Aber die Zeit hei..........


@Dr. Q: Kommste halt 10min. vor Eins vorbei.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2005)

nein koessein bin ich net runter ...

bin die standard 933 hm runde mit h-weg luisentrail püttnersfels gefahren 

wenn wir mal unsere strecke haben brauchen wir den flecklweg eh nimmer  und werd mer wohl dann eh nimmer benutzen dürfen


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2005)

www.lettenbrueder.com/trailpics/schneeberg.htm ... hmm wär schön wenn mir mal wer hilft .. ausserdem brauch mer photos von der rudolfssteinseite


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Mai 2005)

hi,
war heute morgen um 0830"bei uns" auf dem schneckenstein und hab einen pappigen lb-gruß dort plaziert - nur so zur info. liftfahren kann ich nicht mit - ich komm mehr oder weniger grad vom dienst (24h) und geh morgen wieder dorthin (auch 24h) da bleibt net viel zeit übrig und die family fortert heute ihr recht ein....

achja.. jörg. kanst du mir mal die fichtel-bilder von der tour mailen - halt wegen der qualität. die leidet im forum wegen der 60kb grenze doch sehr....

tim


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Mai 2005)

nein, der aufkleber ist auf dem bild nicht zusehen


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Mai 2005)

Tach,
fahr heut net mit....

@Eman: Haste echt schön gemacht   
Sag einfach beschaid ich kann schon auch mal was machen   

Wegen den Steinen im Fleckl DH (da es da anscheinend Unstimmigkeiten gibt):
Die hat nicht der Jörg da hin , nehm ich mal an...  
War halt ne kleine Barrikade, die ich auch schnell wieder beseitigen konnte   
Warn bestimmt böööse Wanderer    aber   

Nächste Woche is doch mal n Feiertag, wie schauts da bei euch zeittechnisch aus


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2005)

hmm ... wusst er da schon das ihn Mutter Erde ganz nah zu sich holen würd ?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2005)

hab was sehr schönes gefunden 
http://www.fichtlride.de/space/bericht.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (23. Mai 2005)

Ohuu maann    
Naja was soll man dazu sagen     :kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2005)

Hei LB SupaaTschi: wo warst´e denn Samstag. Hast wohl voll abgeluscht 
Hab deine Telefonnummer endeckt 
Ja schau´mer mal, weil der Dr. Q will da unter der Woche auch mit. Ich sag dir dann auf jedenfall bescheid.
Ach und am Flecklweg war alles ganz normal wie immer...halt ohne Steine  

@OLB Emän: Hättest das Bild zum Zeitungsausschnitt auch schon mit reinmachen dürfen   
Aber das Dr. Q Bild könnte gefährlich werden :eek
Hast wohl mal in meinen ganzen Bildern die´ste mal runtergespeichert hast rumgekrahmt. 
Aber die wichtigen Bilderordner hast du denke ich noch net von mir.  
Wir haben auch die CD Übergabe vorgestern vergessen.
Und seit ihr gestern Burgstein gefahren. Habe Ohlmeitispuren gesehen und evt. Maxxis.
Muß aber vor den Pferden gewesen sein.
Dann seit ihr so 20m an uns vorbeigefahren, was sehr komisch wäre 
Ach, vernünftiger Beitrag auf der Lettenseite  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2005)

Lago di Fichtl 






wir haben sehr viele schöne fotos die nie auf der page waren 

burgstein waren wir gestern nicht ... war wohl der peter

ochsenkopf ... hätt mittwoch so ab 1300 zeit ... donnerstag sollt mer besser net lift dort fahrn


----------



## TimvonHof (23. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... wusst er da schon das ihn Mutter Erde ganz nah zu sich holen würd ?



oh weh - der hat je ne richtige Luft-Feder-Gabel   
damit packt man sich immer hin   

ok ich bin ein ignorant und hab noch nie was von durchsichtigem metall gehört (zinn40 und lochblech)


----------



## Dr.Q (23. Mai 2005)

grrr

könnt mich heut noch aufregen... war ja schon durch und bin dann vom pedal gerutscht...  


hey aber auf dem bild hat die gabel keine tauchrohre... mhm ist halt luftgefedert    

ja unter der woche müssen wir mal sehen wies wetter wird, glaub mittwoch solls dann wieder besser werden.


----------



## showman (23. Mai 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> ja unter der woche müssen wir mal sehen wies wetter wird, glaub mittwoch solls dann wieder besser werden.


Ab Mittwoch wirds richtig gut   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Supah Gee (23. Mai 2005)

Ja ab Mi wirds Sommer    



> Hei LB SupaaTschi: wo warst´e denn Samstag. Hast wohl voll abgeluscht


  Jaa mei Kopf fühlt sich zz irgendwie so   an


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2005)

samstag hatt ich glaub ich die bisher beste tour im Fichtelgebirge  

silberhaus - nusshart - lago di fichtl - okopf bis weismainfels - fleckl - okopflift - m-weg weismainquelle -> goetheweg - fleckl - okopflift - fleckl dh - okopflift - m-weg - okopflift - m-weg  - okopflift - ochsenshore - fleckl - lago di fichtl - silberhaussenken downhill (geiler weg aber der jörg will da immer net rein ins loch ) ....

~ 2100 hm  der lift macht so einiges möglich 

hmm da läuft einen doch das wasser im munde zusammen


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Mai 2005)

Bin dabei

Für Mi oder so mal mein Vorschlag:
Silberhaus->Schneeberg->H-Trail->*Rudolfstein*(Bilder machen!)->H-Trail weiter bis fast Weissenstadt->irgendwie wieder aufn Schneeberg->H-Trail->Seehaus->Einkehrschwung!->Seehaustrail->Lago di Fichtl->N-Trail("Silberhaussenkendh")->Silberhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2005)

hmm am mittwoch net so anstrengend  mittwoch wollt ich eigentlich nur aufm ochsenkopf ... aber die runde is schon gut ... samstag oder so vielleicht?


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Mai 2005)

Ach jetz check ich des, du bist das am Sa gefahren hab heut früh gedacht du willst das fahren...  

Mi hab ich jetz doch absolut keine Zeit...  

Do so bis 1700

WE eigentlich bis jetz noch immer


----------



## Pater Paranoia (24. Mai 2005)

Hab' heut meine Gabel aus Blödheit vorrübergehend unbrauchbar gemacht.
Wer kann mir erklären, wie ich eine Boxxer 2003 befülle ?
Aber so richtig für Idioten bitte !
Hab nämlich ohne die Verschlussschraube reinzudrehen die Zugstufe verstellt und getstet.
beim testen -> Voller Ölverlust nach unten ! Zum Glück die Bremse nicht getroffen !
Also, welche Viskosität und wieviel in welches Tauchrohr ?
HILFE !


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm am mittwoch net so anstrengend  mittwoch wollt ich eigentlich nur aufm ochsenkopf ... aber die runde is schon gut ... samstag oder so vielleicht?



Hmmh, heut ist ja schon Mittwoch.
Dann komm ich halt mal hin   Also wenn ich von der Arbeit raus komm.


@Dr. Q und LB SupaG: Sin ein paar schöne Bilder geworden  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2005)

hmm da es ja net zu eilen scheint geh ich halt doch noch in die nächste vorlesung  ... bin so um 14:45 am Parkplatz hinterm fichtlsee also da auf der strasse nach neubau (taktisch besser wenn man am schluss nach karches fährt  )

jörg ... kann dir ja leider keine sms schreiben  hätt gern die CD

@Patar ... hatt noch nie ne boxxer aber müsst sich im netz viel drüber finden lassen



> @Dr. Q und LB SupaG: Sin ein paar schöne Bilder geworden



hmm geheimtraining?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2005)

Ja, aber so geheim das ich es hier nicht mal erwähnen darf  

G. 


PS: Werd wohl um die Zeit irgendwo sein, vielleicht schon dort oder auch net. Also net auf mich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber so geheim das ich es hier nicht mal erwähnen darf
> 
> 
> > gemein bist du


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. Mai 2005)

So, alles wieder gut, hab neues Öl und alles spitze.
bin stolz auf mich !


----------



## Dr.Q (25. Mai 2005)

jepp die vids sind auch einigermasen geworden   
sogar die mit der gabelcam...erstaunlich was so ne 24 euro cam leistet    

logo geheimtraining...  jörg pssst nix veraten   

ja war auf jeden fall ne super stressfreie spassrunde  
müssen wir wiederhlen leider schauts bei mir am we total  :kotz:  aus
werd net recht zeit aufbringen können...

achja gestern scheint kein guter tag für gabeln gewesen zu sein   
da weiß ich noch zwei die kleinere schönheitsschäden davongetragen haben


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2005)

hehe hab schon gehört wie ihr euch angestellt hab  die armen gabeln ...


----------



## lowfat (25. Mai 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> jepp die vids sind auch einigermasen geworden
> sogar die mit der gabelcam...erstaunlich was so ne 24 euro cam leistet


*** Neugier on ***
zeigt mal her die vids!
*** Neugier off ***
lowfat


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (25. Mai 2005)

servus,

RexSL, ich und meine Freundinn wollen euch morgen besuchen kommen. 
Wir sind so um 11Uhr am OKO Lift und wüden uns freuen wenn ihr uns eure Trails zeigt.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2005)

11 uhr 

morgen könnten leider zuviele wanderer unterwegs sein ... was net unbedingt gut is.

aber ich kann schon kommen und euch was zeigen ... mit was für bikes seit ihr da?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (25. Mai 2005)

cool,

ein VPfree nen Bullit und nen Ghost Dual Fully.

Müssen wir halt nen bischen defensiv fahren, oder


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2005)

ok ... also könnt ihr schon ein wenig bergauf fahren 

ja defensiv fahren wär net schlecht und immer schön freundlich 

ich schau mal das ich um 11 uhr dort bin ... wenn was is 0160 3100768


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (26. Mai 2005)

thx E-Man und Jörg...

des war heute nur noch geil...soviel Spass am Fahren hatte ich schon lange nimmer wie bei euch. So krasse Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2005)




----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Mai 2005)

jetzt willich aber schonmal wissen, was ihr gefahren seit (??)


----------



## OLB Carre (27. Mai 2005)

sersn, bin auch aml wieder im lande, geht morgen, sprich samstag, ne runde zam? hab bock! wär super, wenn mir jemand nen treffpunkt bzw. zeit gibt! cu!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2005)

gute frage ... es ist noch nichts ausgemacht also hast ab so 1330 freie wahl der runde 
weis aber noch net ob ich dabei bin


----------



## OLB Carre (28. Mai 2005)

13.30 uhr silberhaus? fährt überhaupt wer mit? weiß wer was der jörg macht?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2005)

also bei mir is heut schlecht ... morgen hast keine zeit?

jörgs nummer hast ja?


----------



## OLB Carre (28. Mai 2005)

ok, dann heute nicht! dann sehn ma uns morgen! haberdeeré!


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Mai 2005)

Na toll....bin krank   
Kann net fahn


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2005)

hmm ... hättest dir gar keine ausrede einfallen lassen brauchen ... soviel gefahren wird heut eh net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (29. Mai 2005)

hi,
oh man bin grad ne kleine 4km hartail city runde gefahren und bin am ende... fühle micht wie   n pfannkuchen... 

wünsche aber allen viel spass und möglichst viel schatten


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2005)

Geisskopfbilder sind auf der Page ... endlich mit nem dynamischen Bildersystem


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... hättest dir gar keine ausrede einfallen lassen brauchen ... soviel gefahren wird heut eh net



 schön wärs wenns nur ne Ausrede wä, dann könnt ich wenigsten weng in der Sonne flaniern ...  
Was is mit euch, schon wieder daheim


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2005)

heut gefahren ... hehe war abend auf der Koesseine unterwegs ... war geil ... der Wald wie leergefegt ... den fussgängern scheints auch zu warm zu sein

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?pos=-47


----------



## Supah Gee (30. Mai 2005)

Schöne Runde...  

Aber schreib doch mal überall Kösseine mit 2 "s"...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> heut gefahren ... hehe war abend auf der Koesseine unterwegs ... war geil ... der Wald wie leergefegt ... den fussgängern scheints auch zu warm zu sein
> 
> http://www.lettenbrueder.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?pos=-47


klassekrass, koennt ihr uns mal sagen wie man dahinkommt??
Gruss Wotan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2005)

hmm luisenburgfestspiele wunsiedel sagt vielleicht was ... da war ich gestern 3 mal 
luisentrail und kaisershore sind aber allein denk ich mal nicht zu finden


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> thx E-Man und Jörg...
> 
> des war heute nur noch geil...soviel Spass am Fahren hatte ich schon lange nimmer wie bei euch. So krasse Strecken



Schön das es euch gefallen hat.    
Bin leider immer noch Netlos   drumm erst so späht eine Antwort.

War gestern zu Fuß mit Päd Richtung Weißmainfels um zu kimbeln  

@LB SupaG: Werd heut mal die Superspektakulärfelsplatte mit Gab oberhalb von Fichtelberg erstbefahren  
Da kann man nämlich mit dem Auto direkt hinfahren  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Mai 2005)

Kenn ich die


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich die



Ne  

Konnte sie aber net runterfahren, weil man alleine sein Rad net raufbekommt  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2005)

hmm was für nen glück  ... aber leg dir doch endlich mal wieder internet zu  

die bauplanungen fürs kleine roadgap am okopf laufen


----------



## OLB Phil (1. Juni 2005)

SO werd ich wenns klappt ma paar BTler mit an Oko schleifen!
wär schön wenn was zusammengeht.

Meld mich aber per Tel vorher noch mal!

CU in the MUD Phil

ach ja hab hier paar zümpftige LB Anwärter mit dabei! is sogar per Bild dokumentiert!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (1. Juni 2005)

SO OKO ?
Wie, wann, wo kann ich mich eintragen ?


----------



## konamann (1. Juni 2005)

da simmer dabei.
wann wie wo?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2005)

nur mal so angemerkt samstag wär übriends besser weil man da aufm ochsenkopf besser dhlen kann ohne zuviel wanderer zu verschrecken 

ob ich das WE zum biken komm weis ich noch net ... hab ziemliche Knieprobs seit der Oberschenkelprellung


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Juni 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich das WE zum biken komm weis ich noch net ... hab ziemliche Knieprobs seit der Oberschenkelprellung



Was machstn für Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2005)

naja die 1000 hm tour am sonntag hätt ich wohl net machen sollen ... hab da aber noch nichts davon gemerkt ....


----------



## Dr.Q (3. Juni 2005)

@jörg

hi fahren wir heut ne runde?
kannst mich ja mal in der arbeit anrufen...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg
> 
> hi fahren wir heut ne runde?
> kannst mich ja mal in der arbeit anrufen...



Hab deine TelNr. jetzt net gerade verfügbar.
Werd aber um 14 Uhr den Streetwastl abholen um dann die letzte noch ungefahrene Wanderwegstell am Oko erstzubefahren  
Also den weltberühmten Warzeichenweizenkastenabschnitt  

G.


----------



## littledevil (3. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> weltberühmten Warzeichenweizenkastenabschnitt
> 
> G.


der wurde jetzt irgendwie weg-gelassen, oder? aber schöne runde.. einmal runter in 3 stunden..


----------



## OLB Carre (3. Juni 2005)

sersn, geht morgen ne runde zam? kommert rauf! hab schon entzugserscheinungen! cu!


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> der wurde jetzt irgendwie weg-gelassen, oder? aber schöne runde.. einmal runter in 3 stunden..



so auch mal wieder im lande ...

hmm eine abfahrt in 3 stunden ... hehe ich hoff ihr wisst wieviele ich da schaffen würd ... da würd ich ohne lift schon mindestens 3 machen  ... hoffentlich sind fotos dabei entstanden


----------



## Dr.Q (4. Juni 2005)

jo schöne spassige runde.  
stimmt, so lang hab ich auch noch nie runter gebraucht...

fotos.... mhm    
mhm glaub eins oder zwei wurden gemacht... mhm oder warens doch ein paar hundert


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2005)

sehr schön das ihr schweine das immer macht wenn net alle zeit haben


----------



## sabba (4. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute

ich meld mcih nach hundert Jahren mal wieder...

@wastl

meld dich bitte mal, ich mach nächste woche mein bike fertig  

bis dann

gruß sabba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2005)

morgen 1200 silberhausparkplatz ... wer bock hat is willkommen


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Juni 2005)

Oh Man ! Der Phil hat keinen Platz mehr, und die Bauerbrüder wissen nicht, ob sie imstande sind, zu kommen...
wenn ich nicht rauskomm.......oh mann...!!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2005)

hehe die ausreden kommen ... aber ihr wolltet ja eh nur liftfahren ... wir wären dann nur mal vorbeigekommen


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Juni 2005)

Wenns doch nur ne Ausrede wäre...    

Aber der OKO steht wohl noch länger...
...hätte nur enorm Lust gehabt !


----------



## Supah Gee (5. Juni 2005)

Cool, sind ja viele neue Bilder auf da hp   
Hab mal welche von mir ins DH-Board, ich hoff ich verletz net irgendwelche Urheberrechte....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Juni 2005)

nachdem ich erfuhr, das es am OKO regnete, bin ich bei angenehmer Kühle streeten gegangen und hab endlich mal paar gscheite Wallrides gschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, sind ja viele neue Bilder auf da hp
> Hab mal welche von mir ins DH-Board, ich hoff ich verletz net irgendwelche Urheberrechte....



solang du net das www.lettenbrueder.com wieder rausschneidest net 

@pater ... war heut zwar mal nass ... aber trotzdem ganz geil ... du verpasst wirklich was wennst net mal an den okopf kommst


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Juni 2005)

Oh mann ! Gleich lauf ich amok !
musst du so Salz in meine Wunden reiben ?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mann ! Gleich lauf ich amok !
> musst du so Salz in meine Wunden reiben ?



ja muss ich  

hmm darfst mich net falsch verstehen ... es gibt schon bessere verhältnisse als heut ... aber es geht viel schlimmer


----------



## Dr.Q (6. Juni 2005)

jepp schöne runde, war nur zum schluss hin ziemlich fertig...   

aber ansonsten   

auch das wetter


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2005)

ja der Karchesanstieg ist erbarmungslos  

du willst LB werden hab ich gehört ... dem steht übrigends nichts im wege


----------



## Dr.Q (7. Juni 2005)

mhm wer erzählt denn solche sachen....    

ja könnt ich eigentlich... wär schon ganz lustig   

ja stimmt der ist echt heftig, bin mal von dort gestartet, da gings grad noch so, aber zum ende der tour   echt hart. aber gut.


----------



## OLB Wastl (7. Juni 2005)

@DR Q und Jörg

Photos sind bei mir!

@jörg ruf mich mal an zwecks SA

@All samstag vielelciht Regensburg Street!?

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2005)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg ruf mich mal an zwecks SA



  Ich war nie bei der SA und will auch nichts damit zu tun haben   

Ich tu dich morgen mal anrufen tuen tun.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> mhm wer erzählt denn solche sachen....
> 
> ja könnt ich eigentlich... wär schon ganz lustig



 Bei der nächsten (Tor)tour dann mal Bilda von deinem Rad und deinem Gesicht machen für die Seite   

@LB Tschikken: Hast du eigentlich zur Zeit einen fahrbares Rad  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Juni 2005)

hab noch keine genauen daten aber am samstag (ab mittag) könnte ich evt mal wieder ins fichtelgebirge....
gibts ne runde der ich mich anschließen könnte? das wetter soll ja nicht wandererfreundlich werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2005)

Samstag soll doch gar net so schlecht werden ...

regensburg bin ich auf jedenfall net dabei ... da fahr ich lieber mal nach bozi  

freitag nachmittag entsteht endlich das roadgap wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Juni 2005)

@ street

ja regensburg wäre ich auch dabei wenn nch nen platz frei is...

@jörg
ja hab ich ...kann aber net fahren weil ich nen platten hab..könnte man ja vvor ort in regensburg rapperrieren 
...oder so
mfg
hühnerfutter


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Juni 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... da fahr ich lieber mal nach bozi



Hey nach Bozi Dar will ich auch mal mit    nur net unbedigt bei den xtremsten Bedingungen also eher bei Sunshine   

Wie wärs denn auch mal mit Spindlermühle, hab auch bei Nachforschungen im Forum gesehn dass du da schon mal überlegt hast, warste da


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Juni 2005)

zum thema bozi:
heute morgen war der grenzübergang gesperrt weil keiner winterreifen drauf hatte. der winterdienst ist ausgerückt und hat die straßen frei gemacht....

bozi kenn ich nur mit regen - war auch nur einmal dort, will das aber auch mal bei sonne sehen - also wenn man nicht vor lauter nebel an der talstation vorbeirutscht....

wenns nach bozi geht bin ich auch mit dabei - sollte ich zeit haben


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hey nach Bozi Dar will ich auch mal mit    nur net unbedigt bei den xtremsten Bedingungen also eher bei Sunshine
> 
> :



und das nennt scih lettenbruder...naja MICH hat ja keiner gefragt..

oh stimmt ja ich bin nur hühnerfutter


----------



## OLB Carre (8. Juni 2005)

am samstag wirds bei mir nix mit regensburg! hab festgestellt, as ich gar kein dementsprechendes rad vor ort hab! müsste erst nach hause fahren und rad holen! is aber zu teuer und zu stressig! müss ma leider verschieben! aber für ne fichtelgebirgsrunde am samstag bin ich auf jeden fall zu haben! bin vom 17.06. -19.06. in saalbach, slopestyle! wer lust hat kann mitfahren! reisebus + fahrradanhänger machens möglich! wer interressiert is, kann mich mal anrufen! 01711265659! das ganze wird von unserer ski- und snowboardschule organisiert! der preis is heiß!!!   also man sieht sich! 
 sersn, da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2005)

Scheinbar haben diesen Samstag viele Zeit  
Soll ja eine doppelte Vereinsung am Samstag sein. 
Aber sonst fällt mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ein.

G.


----------



## littledevil (9. Juni 2005)

hmm.. schade.. regensburg wär schön gewesen .. mal sehen was ich mach.. wald fahren kann ich relativ ausschließen


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Juni 2005)

wie wärs mal wieder in bayreuth oder eine andere stadt ? also street..odesr wie wärs mir schenkt einer ne vr-bremse dann fahr ich auchmal wieder wald mit

mfg
richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juni 2005)

Hmm ich könnte dir ne Deore Scheibenbremse schenken   
aber von nem HipHopper willst bestimmt keine, also pech gehabt...


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hey nach Bozi Dar will ich auch mal mit  nur net unbedigt bei den xtremsten Bedingungen also eher bei Sunshine
> 
> Wie wärs denn auch mal mit Spindlermühle, hab auch bei Nachforschungen im Forum gesehn dass du da schon mal überlegt hast, warste da


 
spindlermühle ... klar will ich da mal hin ... das geht aber nur wenn man mehrere tage fährt ... ist im Riesengebirge zwischen Polen und CZ ... sollen geile strecken dort sein


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2005)

bin morgen nachmittag so ab 1500 am okopf zu finden  und les erst morgen abend wieder hier ...


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juni 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> spindlermühle ... klar will ich da mal hin ... das geht aber nur wenn man mehrere tage fährt ... ist im Riesengebirge zwischen Polen und CZ ... sollen geile strecken dort sein



Ich weiß schon wo des is   
Mehrere Tage hätt ich mir auch gedacht, da müsste ja auch ne Pension oder so günstig sein   
-->http://www.skiarealspindl.cz/index.php?lang=2&ro=2

Ne Freeridetour da wär auch geil   , mei Vadder war da mal hat auch Bilder von Wegen    er hat nur getragen    Wahnsinn wärs auf die Schneekoppe


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2005)

Schneekoppe...kenn ich..war früher immer in der Werbung drann  
Wißt schon.......Schneeeeeeeeekoppe, und so. 

War heut mal am Oko bzw. 7mal, hab über 1750 Hm´s gemacht und des mit dem RMX  
Abgesehen von der holländischen Mädelsgruppe   waren keine Wanderer am Weg .
Und die waren mehr als nur locker drauf   
Unter der Woche ist des absolut genial 

@Tschikken: Was du hast schon wieder keine Frontwihlbräik  
Hast deine wohl verkauft um an Drogen zu kommen 
Kannst ja die vom LB LD nehmen der kann zur Zeit ja auch net "Wald fahren".
Aber dann könntest du  


Und was ist den schon wieder Spindlermühle....muß ja weit weg sein wenn man da ein paar Tage fährt  
Fährt wer mit nach Filzbach, weil nach Winterberg will ich eigentlich erst dann übernächstes Monat wenn die neue Spaßstrecke ganz fertig ist.
Von Filzbach kann man auch einen Abstecher nach Lh machen und dann endlich den Trail aus Kranked 3 mal runterrollern. 


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Juni 2005)

ja ne hab schon ne vr bremse die is aber net entlüftet und so..naja werd mir demnächst ehmal ne hayes oder so kaufen

naaja wald...single speed is ja uch net so toll dafür...wie wärs wenn mri jemand nen ganzes fully schenkt???


mfg
richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> War heut mal am Oko bzw. 7mal, hab über 1750 Hm´s gemacht und des mit dem RMX


 
hmm das is mal wieder typisch jörg ... sonst immer jammern und dann 7 mal fahren

filzbach? wer was wo?

spindlermühle is wirklich echt gut ... allerdings hab ich da wohl net vor ende juli zeit  

fährt wer mit zum slopestyle nach saalbach?


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Juni 2005)

ja slopestyle fänd ich nur interessant wenn man des ein oder andere auch selber fahren könnte


----------



## Meiki (10. Juni 2005)

@E-Man:ich bin vielleicht dort,aber wenn dann nur wegerm Slopestyle für nicht-Pros,also Build and Ride

@Richi:kannst eh dort am Wettbewerg teilnehmen,eben der Build and Ride,gebaut iss schon alles,also nur noch "Ride"   

Bin Sonntag Feuerberg,kommt wer von euch?

Meiki


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Juni 2005)

coool da mach ich mit ..gib mir mal nen link

....


..jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne vr-bremse....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2005)

@Tschikken: Und warum entlüftest du die Bremse net einfach?
Und du hast doch ein XT, oder? 
Und du willst die mit eine Hayes tauschen                                           

@OLB Carre: Will auch mitfahren   Hab heute schon versucht dich zu fonen.

@Ohl: Morgen    OLB Andy muß morgen eine Bühne in WUN aufbauen und hat erst ab "kurz vor Abend  " Zeit.
Aber Sonntag dann immer.
Könnten natürlich morgen schon eine Runde drehen die dann in WUN beim Andy vorbeigeht der dann schon sein Rad dabei......................
Auf jedenfall hat er sein Handundtaschentelefon online.


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Juni 2005)

wie wasn an der hayes so schlimm die hebel von der xt sind soo ******* für street ichhau mir die ganze zeit die hebel in die finger wiel die sich so weit zihen lassen..egal wie der druckpunkt ist


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> wie wasn an der hayes so schlimm die hebel von der xt sind soo ******* für street ichhau mir die ganze zeit die hebel in die finger wiel die sich so weit zihen lassen..egal wie der druckpunkt ist



Dann zieh mal an den Hebeln vom Emän     (Insidergag)
Wahrscheinlich hast du wieder keine Ahnung von der Technik der Bremse und hast wieder soviel daran rumgebastel bis sie nimmer gegangen ist  ....mit deinen beiden linken Händen.
Aber Hayes mus es doch nun wirklich nicht sein. 
Frag nur mal alle die eine Hayes haben bzw. kurz hatten  
Der Carre hat zum Beispiel auch eine.
Aber auf keinem Fall den Wastl fragen. Der sagt nur die ist gut usw.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Juni 2005)

ok ich wollte sie  ja nämlich beim wastl kaufen

cih kann nur gott danken, dass ich so gute freunde wie den lb jörg hab  

mfg
richie


----------



## OLB Carre (10. Juni 2005)

@ jörg: schick mir einfach deine adresse, geburtsdatum... und ich meld dich an! wastl und eman fahren mit! wird geil!
@ chickän: kauf dir bloß keine hayes!   

@all: sonntag hab ich zeit und nen auto! da geht was! cu! sersn!


----------



## Dr.Q (10. Juni 2005)

hi
hey richie hayes rules    


morgen hab ich leider keine zeit. 
sonntag dann vielleicht schon eher.
also wenn sonntag was zam geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (10. Juni 2005)

ach
@jörg filzbach, ... wann, wer, wo, wieso und überhaupt...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Könnten natürlich morgen schon eine Runde drehen die dann in WUN beim Andy vorbeigeht der dann schon sein Rad dabei......................
> Auf jedenfall hat er sein Handundtaschentelefon online.
> 
> 
> G.



ich würd schon mitfahren ... aber mit mir allein willst ja net


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2005)

filzbach ... hmm hab da was gufunden http://www.bikepark-filzbach.ch/


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2005)

hmm das von der X-Mulde gelesen ... hoffentlich schlägt uns das net aufm ochsenkopf durch  is ja zufällig auch im Lkr. BT


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Juni 2005)

ich weißt jetz garnet was ich über die hayes denken soll


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2005)

so schlecht sind die hayes net ... gibt viele die davon überzeugt sind ... 

die neuen haben auch mittlerweile nen zivileren druckpunkt der nimmer ganz so hart ist (keine ahnung wie die heissen)


----------



## OLB Carre (11. Juni 2005)

hab meine hayes am geisskopf neu befüllt, und heut schon wieder! wie lang is des her? ein monat? hab aber nen neuen trick, dass die hebel da bleiben wo se hin sollen!   bis sonntag!

der wallride is fein, will hin!


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juni 2005)

komm grad heim vom dienst. werd mich kurz hinhaun und mal sehen ob ich heute nachmittag fit bin. wenn dann so ungefähr 1300 in den fichtelmountains.
treffpunkt?

0179-4531106
tim


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Juni 2005)

Salü

Filzbach is ja echt fätt   
Des Video auf der hp is nice   
Der Wallride    da kann ich endlich mal mein "Wallride to Facegrind" üben   
Müssma hin   

Und Winterberg wenn die Funride/Slopestyle-Strecke fertig is auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2005)

morgen 1300 forsthaus -> koesseine


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juni 2005)

war klasse heute - tut auvh gar nicht mehr weh


----------



## OLB Carre (12. Juni 2005)

geiler tag heute, der stefan war begeistert! will etz immer mitfahren! 

noch a paar infos zu saalbach:

Termin: 17.06.-19.06.05

Abfahrt: Dultplatz Sulzbach-Rosenberg 13.00 Uhr
             Neuer Dultplatz Amberg 13.30 Uhr

Leistungen: An- und Abreise im modernen Reisebus inkl. Radanhänger, Doppelzimmer oder 4-Bettzier mit Dusche/WC, Reiseleitung, 2 Tage Adidas Bike´n´soul Event

Preis: is bekannt, oder?

also, dann sieht man sich am Freitag! werd aber erst in Regensburg zusteigen! sersn!

OLB Carre


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2005)

hmm wie und wann muss man wo bezahlen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2005)

@ OLB Carre: Und darf ich jetzt auch mitfahren.  
Den Preis hab ich zwar wieder vergessen, ist mir aber eh egal  

@LB Tschikken: Weißt du denn nicht mal warum die Hayes heißen.
Weil man immer sagt: Sig´sters, hayes´ter was anners kauft.  


War gestern  übrigens doch noch eins trinken mim Andy, weil ich halt doch ein echter Harter bin (vor 1980 geboren)

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (13. Juni 2005)

alter!
du bist VOR 1980 geboren!!! sonst kannst du niemals ein held werden, wie wir anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2005)

Hab ich doch gesrieben     

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (13. Juni 2005)

du held


----------



## Dr.Q (13. Juni 2005)

hi

wie ist des jetzt mit saalbach, da bräuchte man freitag urlaub oder...  

wollte letztes we auch mit war aber gesundheitlich nicht so auf der höhe...  

@ chicken 
naja hayes geht schon würde mir aber denk ich auch ne andere kaufen...
hast du nicht ne shimano rum liegen... können wir tauschen


----------



## OLB Wastl (13. Juni 2005)

@dr Q
Hab ne dvd mit photos für dich und ne shimano saintbremse!! aber deine hayes funkt doch oder!

@all
Der Herr Sollfrank und der Herr Förth waren am sa mal wo wo es schön war siehe Photos
hmm

mfg

wastl


----------



## Dr.Q (13. Juni 2005)

@ wastl

hey schöne bilder wo wart ihr denn da?  

oh ja dvd mit pix da bin ich ja mal gespannt...  
kann ja mal vorbei kommen und sie holen 

ja könnt eigentlich nix sagen gegen meine 4 hayes   

hätt mich nur mal interessiert wie die shimanos so bremsen...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2005)

hab endlich bald wieder nen downhiller ... liegt schon in ulm


----------



## stephan4c (14. Juni 2005)

Coole Bilder Wastl,
in Ausiland gabs wohl keine geeignete Schanze für solche Styles?

cu Stephan


P.S.: das ist aber auch cool:


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2005)

Hehe, das find ich aber auch cool. 
Die stehen da schlange am Abgrund um ihr CUBE Bikes runterzuwerfen    

@OLB Emän: Ach, nachdem dein Rahmen durch Amerika, China, Taiwan, den Osterinseln, durch die ägyptischen Pyramiden über die Schweiz nach Deutschland eingewandert ist, muß er jetzt wohl auch noch durch alle deutschen Städte gehen    
Dann bete nur dafür das er net dann in Mitterteich auf einmal denkt das er  noch einmal "törnen" muß  

@LB Tschikken: Für Street ist die Hayes denk ich mal garnet so übel. 
Nicht das du dir noch deine kleinen Fingerchen zerquetscht.

G.


----------



## littledevil (14. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Tschikken: Für Street ist die Hayes denk ich mal garnet so übel.
> Nicht das du dir noch deine kleinen Fingerchen zerquetscht.
> 
> G.


.. zu spät, glaub ich ..


----------



## OLB Carre (14. Juni 2005)

sersn, hab jetzt alle die mitfahren angemeldet. Morgen geht ne bestätigung raus und da is auch gleich ne rechnung dabei! dann halt einfach überweisen! preis is 99 eus + 2eus pro bike! also dann bis freitag! wird geil! und bis dahin bitte keine verletzungen! ;-) cu! 

OLB Carre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Juni 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> .. zu spät, glaub ich ..



ich weiß es.......


pics  (?)

mfg Richie


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Juni 2005)

Hm is dann wohl gar keiner am Wochenende da   
Naja dann hab ich Zeit für Geheimtraining      

Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hm is dann wohl gar keiner am Wochenende da
> Naja dann hab ich Zeit für Geheimtraining
> 
> Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden



Nur die Daheimgebliebenen.  
Traumhaftes Wetter   . Soll doch Otzheiß werden  
Letztes We war traumhaftes Wetter...kühl und trocken  

@OLB Emän: In welcher Stadt ist denn dein Rahmen gerade 
Freu mich schon auf die Party´s in Saalbach    

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (15. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hm is dann wohl gar keiner am Wochenende da



ich bin auch son daheimgebliebener...  

mal sehen vielleicht könne wir ja ne runde drehen... 

werd auf jeden fall fahren.

könne wir ja noch mal schreiben...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2005)

@jörg ... hehe keine ahnung ... deutschland is gross


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Juni 2005)

hurrraaaaaa!

ich hab mir grad mal die karte von der schweiz angeguckt, weil ich doch in der ersten augustwoche nach lenzerheide tingel....
laax ist von dort ca 40km weg und filzbach ca 80km. wenn nix kaput geht, wird mir denke ich nicht langweilig werden in der zeit.

ich werd auch ein paar aufkleber mitnehmen


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Juni 2005)

ach ja --- die fotos sind ja wohl wieder nix geworden, oder?


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Juni 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch son daheimgebliebener...
> 
> mal sehen vielleicht könne wir ja ne runde drehen...
> 
> ...



Jup   
Fr wollt ich vom Silbereisenbergwerk zum Mt.Snow und Oko
Sa vom Fichtllake aus Mt.Snow und Waldstein
So mal schaun

Meld dich einfach


----------



## Dr.Q (16. Juni 2005)

jepp cool. samstag hört sich gut an. da hätt ich zeit (voraussichtlich)  

ja meld ich mich nochmal wegen genauererem termin, damit wir daheimbleiber auch was vom we haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. Juni 2005)

Endlich auch mal Fichtelgebirge gefahren     
War das geil ! Ich bin zwar fertig, und der ein oder anderer blaue Fleck fängt das Schimmern an, aber es war HAMMER !


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Juni 2005)

@Pater Paranoia
Wo warst denn   

@Dr. Q
Heut war am Fichtelsee die Hölle los  
Bin nur abends kurz aufn Schneeberg mit anschl. Lake-Jump aber ohne Bike   

@Flüchtlinge

Am Sa ham da Dr.Q und ich ne supercoole Runde gedreht   
Boah was mir alles erlebt haben: *Hexenverbrennung* ,  nackige  ...  ,wolkenloser Himmel und angenehme 23°C    a Mords Brotzeit    , See-Promenaden-Cruisen   , schnelle DHs, flowige Singletracks,n Rennradfahrer, viele Tretbote, n Paraglider und beinahe nen Luchs  
3 h 9 min, 38 km, 950 hm


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2005)

hmm bei euch war ja ganz schön was los am WE hab ich gehört  

hab auch gehört das einer im weissenstädter see ersoffen is  hmm ins wasser gecruised?

bei uns in saalbach waren am samstag bedingungen wie sie wohl nur mir gefallen können ... schlammschlacht die seinesgleichen sucht aber die strecke war dafür wenig befahren und man musst net anstehen am lift (hab mir regen gewünscht ... bei sonne wär nämlich die hölle losgewesen auf der strecke  ) ... sonntag wars auch recht schön zu fahren da sich die sonne dann sogar im land der schluchten********r blicken lies.

schön war das wir uns organisatorisch um nichts kümmern mussten aber trotzdem das gemacht haben was wir wollten . hehe 16 abfahrten


----------



## Diva (20. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Boah was mir alles erlebt haben: *Hexenverbrennung* ,



Ja, das Stück war irgendwann richtig spannend, aber wir mussten ja irgendwann weiter... Ihr seid doch später noch bei der Seehaus-Hütte rumgehopst, oder? ;-)


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. Juni 2005)

Das war Fleckl-Parkplatz, dann zum Shneeberg hoch, runter zum Fichtelsee, Weisswurstbrunch am Seehaus.
Dann übern Fichtelsee zum Nusshard und OKO, da einmal rauf und einmal 5-Sterne-DH runter


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Juni 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm bei euch war ja ganz schön was los am WE hab ich gehört
> 
> hab auch gehört das einer im weissenstädter see ersoffen is  hmm ins wasser gecruised?


Was du alles für Sachen hörst   
Ganz schön was los? Meinst Wanderer? Mir ham nur am Rudolfstein kurz welche gesehn aber so umgefahn oder so keinen   
Ja der am Weißenstädter See is vom Boot ins Wasser gesprungen und nimmer aufgetaucht.....  

Ach ihr seit auch selber gefahren? Hab gedacht ihr schaut nur beim Slopestyle zu   



> > Zitat von Supah Gee
> > Boah was mir alles erlebt haben: Hexenverbrennung
> 
> 
> ...



Hm wart ihr die die so ne Ehrenrunde um den einen Fels oben gedreht haben          
Ja Seehaus warn wir zum Schluss dann, sind vom Fichtelsee aus gestartet    



> Das war Fleckl-Parkplatz, dann zum Shneeberg hoch, runter zum Fichtelsee, Weisswurstbrunch am Seehaus.
> Dann übern Fichtelsee zum *Nusshard * und OKO, da einmal rauf und einmal 5-Sterne-DH runter



Sicher Nußhardt, und net Weißmainfels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (20. Juni 2005)

jo samstag-runde war endlos genial..!  
und jetzt bin ich mir sicher das die hexe brennt und jetzt brennts bals hier im ganzen land..."   

oh lakejump...   nächstes mal aber mit    

also hab ichs heut richtig im radio gehört, kam sogar auf antenne bayern...
wie tragisch   
weiß man genaueres?

oberpfalzturm ist ja die woche auch einer runter... 


@ diva: wo warst dann du unterwegs??


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. Juni 2005)

Kann mich auch irren in diesem Punkt...

...war aber nichtsdestotrotz wahnsinn.
Wusste garnet, das man sowas fahren kann, geschweigedenn, das ich es so runterbekommen hab...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja --- die fotos sind ja wohl wieder nix geworden, oder?



Doch, des ein oder andere schöne Tourenfoto ist schon dabei.
Also irgendwann wirst du sie kriegen 

Zu Saalbach...die Strecke ist immernoch Geil. 
Hat aber jetzt die absoluten Knochenbrecherelemente aus Holz drinn  (zum Glück waren die naß)
Und der Emän ist 2 Tage ohne Kette gefahren...war aber dennoch uneinhohlbar  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste garnet, das man sowas fahren kann, geschweigedenn, das ich es so runterbekommen hab...




Was  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2005)

@WoEnd: Und habt ihr schon eure Bilda vom WoEnd auf der Siemensseite angesehen (95-97)   
1+Antwort aufs Universum und überhaupaut alles, kennen wir auch.  


@OLB Andy: Fallst du des liest. Mi eins trinken?


G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. Juni 2005)

@jörg mi wollten der andi und ich nach der arbeit mal auf die kösser hochschieben um nen schönen weg runterfahren fährst bitte mit sonst  verfahr ich mich! ruf mich mal an!

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2005)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg mi wollten der andi und ich nach der arbeit mal auf die kösser hochschieben um nen schönen weg runterfahren fährst bitte mit sonst  verfahr ich mich! ruf mich mal an!
> 
> mfg
> 
> wastl



Mmmh...Mi...wäre mein Oko-Trainingstag gewesen  
Aber egal. Wie ist euer Plan....Zeit und so?

Hab auch schon 971 und 991 gesehen und natürlich auch 773.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2005)

Schaut mal die neusten Bilda auf der Okoliftseite.
Wir sind jetzt auch verlinkt.

G.


----------



## Diva (21. Juni 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ diva: wo warst dann du unterwegs??



Sa sind wir vom Fichtelsee aus den Quellenweg gefahren bis zum Waldhaus eben und danach nochmal hoch zum Seehaus und dann die geniale Abfahrt zum Seehaus runter. 

So sind wir zur Kosseine und danach noch zur Gänskopfhütte und abschließend auch den genialen Brunnenweg wieder zurück zum Fichtelsee.

Ja und wir waren die vom Waldhaus mit der Ehrenrunde um den Felsen ;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal die neusten Bilda auf der Okoliftseite.
> Wir sind jetzt auch verlinkt.
> 
> G.



hmm jetzt traut sich der schreyer aber was zu 

... stellt euch vor der sommer kommt und ihr müsst 3 wochen voll lernen :kotz:

@wastl ... meine mail hast bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (21. Juni 2005)

@eman

ja hab ich kurbel leigt schon bei  mir preis ist noch unschlüssig aber bis zum we weiss ich ihn!
kriegen tust sie auf jeden fall!
@jörg
wollten halt nach der arbeit mal auf die kösser hoch und mein dh bike a bissl testen sind uns aber überr die Wegwahl noch unschlüssig! Wo parken evtl luisen bzw kaisertrail?

mfg

wastl


----------



## Dr.Q (21. Juni 2005)

mi hätt ich vielleicht auch zeit.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Juni 2005)

Na EMan, hats dein Rahmen jetz schon in die Oberpfalz geschafft?  

Morgen wär ich auch dabei, OKO oder Kösseine...
Muss nur meine Schaltung wieder hinbekommen, die hab ich gestern nämlich vernichtet


----------



## OLB Carre (21. Juni 2005)

sersn, geiles wochenende! hät gsagt des hat gepasst! der matthias oder auch hirse genannt hat sich das wadenbein gebrochen bzw. irgend nen fortsatz von dem teil und die bandln abgrissn! net schlecht, herr specht! na ja, der wird scho wieder! na dann vielleicht bis zum WE! cu! 
OLB Carre


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Juni 2005)

also übernächstes we is riesengroße sgeburtstagsstreet session in "was weiß ich wo(weiden o. Bayreuth o. Haselbrunn...jedenfalls net in kemnath" 
wer nicht komtm den hasse ich für immer und ewig (auch die Waldfraktion...ALLE)
außerdem gibts bier und schokolade...

also sagt mal ob ihr zeit habt von mir aus samstag oder sonntag..(oder beides)


----------



## Dr.Q (21. Juni 2005)

@ chicken wie kommst du denn nach/zu haselbrunn? ich mein weils gar so groß ist... 

@ supah warst du des oder wars die hex die se dir weggehext hat 

@ all hauptsache ihr seit wieder gesund aus ösiland zurückgekommen 

wenn jemand wegen morgen ne zeit und nen ort weiß, dann komm ich auch hin


----------



## Dr.Q (21. Juni 2005)

@jörg dann können wir auch endlich fotos machen für die page


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Juni 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm jetzt traut sich der schreyer aber was zu
> 
> ... stellt euch vor der sommer kommt und ihr müsst 3 wochen voll lernen :kotz:



ob das gut ist - die trails bekommen so einen offiziellen anstrich, den sie eigentlich gar nicht haben... mit den routenbeschreibungen auf der page würd ich mich nun etwas zurückhalten. sensibler zeitabschnitt bevor die "echten" trails fertig und eingeweiht sind.

@eman: 3 wochen sind ein pappenstil, du hast eh grad keine kette....

und ich hab ein neues VR - das alte war dann doch nimmer zu retten


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Na EMan, hats dein Rahmen jetz schon in die Oberpfalz geschafft?
> 
> Morgen wär ich auch dabei, OKO oder Kösseine...
> Muss nur meine Schaltung wieder hinbekommen, die hab ich gestern nämlich vernichtet



Fahren heut nur ein wenig rund um die Lburg. 
Felsenstreet bzw. Nature.
Treffen uns deswegen um 16:00 Uhr beim Multizütsle, weil die da zu arbeiten aus haben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Na EMan, hats dein Rahmen jetz schon in die Oberpfalz geschafft?



nein er is bei euch depperden Franken hängengeblieben   

@chicken ... haselbrunn ... wie wo?

@carre ... war nen echt geiles WE   thx


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren heut nur ein wenig rund um die Lburg.
> Felsenstreet bzw. Nature.
> Treffen uns deswegen um 16:00 Uhr beim Multizütsle, weil die da zu arbeiten aus haben.
> 
> G.



Hm na dann mach ich heut mal Pause   


> @ supah warst du des oder wars die hex die se dir weggehext hat


Meine Schaltung geht wieder   da hats diese große Feder ausgehängt, is zwar alles krumm und schief aber naja

Werd dann morgen bissl Oko oder so fahn, fährt wer mit   



> nein er is bei euch depperden Franken hängengeblieben


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Juni 2005)

ja haselbrunn is voll geil ;-)

ne von mir aus auch technisches wald ge****e...hauptsache es fahren viele leute mit!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2005)

@Tschikken: Wo sollen viele Leute mitfahren  

@Supage: Vielleicht komme ich auch mal. Wollt eigentlich schon, weiß aber noch net recht.
Hab mir gestern meinen Daumen geprellt und des abstützen macht noch ein wenig aua heut früh 

@Emän: Hab deine Kurbel bei mir herumliegen.
Und ab gestern ist die linke Burgsteinstellenlosfahrt nur noch der Chikkenway   
Und die Labü-Ausfahrt über die Feuerstelle auch  

Außerdem haben die gestern behauptet das der Louisentrail ******* ist und keinen Flow hat   


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Juni 2005)

an meinem gb sollen viele leute mit mir fahren!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Hab deine Kurbel bei mir herumliegen.
> Und ab gestern ist die linke Burgsteinstellenlosfahrt nur noch der Chikkenway
> 
> 
> G.


 
hmm erklär mal genauer ...

kurbel ... bist freitag nachmittag zu haus? mein rahmen lässt nämlich wirklich immer noch auf sich warten      also muss ich das ghost schnell wieder fit bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (23. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gestern meinen Daumen geprellt und des abstützen macht noch ein wenig aua heut früh
> 
> G.



wo stützt du dich denn morgens so mitn daumen ab....  




			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem haben die gestern behauptet das der Louisentrail ******* ist und keinen Flow hat


 
die sind gemein   

war aber spassig gestern


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> an meinem gb sollen viele leute mit mir fahren!



Du bist richtig geboren....und ich dachte du bist ein fehlgeschlagener Versuch einer Reagenzglasprojektreihe mit irgendwelchen Zusatzgenmaterial.
So von Insekten oder irgendwas des halt net kaputt geht wenn es mal runterfällt.  

Am 2Juli hast Gb. Hmmh, da hab ich Kinderklettern.   Da komm ich gar net zum Radfahren. 

Aber ist ja noch weit hin.

@Dr.Q: Am Lenkrad vom Auto kurz vorm einschlafen  
Hab dich heut früh in letzter Sec. bemerkt  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> die sind gemein




Ja des sind halt HHH´s und GGG´s 


G.  

PS:HHH= HumusHügelHüpfer, GGG: GeometrieGeländeGruiser


----------



## Dr.Q (24. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dich heut früh in letzter Sec. bemerkt
> 
> G.



mhm ja irgend so ne langsame, unscheinbare regung glaubte ich an dir beobachtet zu haben... so augenbrauenzucken oder so.....   

naja wird schon noch...


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Juni 2005)

ja ne hab net am 2 geburtstag...könn ma von mir aus auch am freitag fahren..mir egal.hauptsache mal alle (oder zumindest nen großteil ) aller letten dabei..ne vr. bRemse soltle net des prob sein ..falls es wald wird!
abschluss vorbei
PROST


----------



## OLB Wastl (24. Juni 2005)

deine bremse liegt eh schon bei mir brauchst sie bloss mal holen!

mfg

wastl


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Juni 2005)

@Jörg
Warst gestern am Oko? Ich net   
Bin vom Fichtelsee aufn Schneeberg. Dann H-Trail -> Rudolfstein - Weißenstädter See. Aufn E(ger)-Weg über Schönlind zur Egerquelle, aufn Q(uellen)-Weg hoch zum Weißenhaider Eck, nochmal ganz hoch Schneeberg, dann H-Trail -> Nußhardt - Seehaus - Fichtelsee und kurz abgetaucht   
War aber echt scheiß heiß teilweise


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Juni 2005)

@ wastl
kuhl! 
aber irgendwie bin ich grad tief im schuldensumpf..aber deine kohle kann ich dir wenigstesn mal geben..sobald cube endlich mal mein geld überweist..naja is ja bald monatsende  

du bist aber schon dabei oer?


----------



## OLB Carre (24. Juni 2005)

juhu, hab nen neuen Rahmen! bilder gibts morgen, wenns fertig aufgebaut is! sehr feines Teil!   sonntag fahrad fahren? oko? bis bald!
OLB Carre


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2005)

ich weder rahmen noch gabel  ... rahmen krieg ich gabel net ... wird wohl wieder die alte shiver werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2005)

bin übrigends morgen nen tag am geisskopf falls wer bock hat


----------



## Bayer (25. Juni 2005)

alles gute Herr Körner!!!


----------



## littledevil (25. Juni 2005)

@ chicken: alles gute .. ich geh mal davon aus dass der bayer weiß wann du gb hast ..   

@ eman: morgen gk? hmm ich überlegs mir mal .. bisschen bx fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman: morgen gk? hmm ich überlegs mir mal .. bisschen bx fahren


hmm ich könnt dich theoretisch mitnehmen ... hast ja eh noch mindestens ne fahrt bei mir frei  
werd das turner abholen ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Juni 2005)

danke!


ja hmm gk kann ich wieder net!   :angepisst:
mir is grad aufgefallen, dass ich am montag noch ne blöde prüfung hab :sauer:

naja was soll

@litlle devil
bist ja doch net am force (???)

mfg
richie


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2005)




----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juni 2005)

@Tschiggen
    

@Carre
Was denn für einer   

Morgen, klassisch-Fichtelrunde


----------



## littledevil (25. Juni 2005)

des fullforce ist ja auch erst nächste woche.. mal schauen wie ichs mach

@eman: holst des turner vom geißkopf???


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2005)

ja da hol ichs aber ... und fahr dann ein wenig mitm ghost da ich ja dann eh schon da unten bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. Juni 2005)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Tschiggen, und auf das du nie ein Schmerzempfinden entwickelst !


----------



## littledevil (25. Juni 2005)

Schmerzempfinden? denk mal des tut dem tschikken genauso weh wenn er ein pedal ans schienbein bekommt wie dir. progression hat seinen preis..   

zum thema schmerzempfinden sehr zu empfehlen: Mat Hoffman - the ride of my life


----------



## littledevil (25. Juni 2005)

@eman: okay.. ich fahr mit.. schreibst mir am besten mal ne sms.. sonst muss ich mal dein handynummernchaos durchforsten..


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2005)

hmm ich muss da genauso suchen  aber ich such dann schon mal 

hast die möglichkeit richtung weiden zu kommen oder muss ich mal wieder übern hessenreuther wald drüber


----------



## OLB Carre (26. Juni 2005)

ab sofort ist meine neue Kiste in meiner Galerie zu bewundern! is ein SCAPIN FRANK mit FOX DHX 5.0 -Dämpfer geworden! geiles ding!   auf bald! 

OLB Carre


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Juni 2005)

schönes Ding   

Fährt heut wohl keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (26. Juni 2005)

wollen heut am oko weng runterfahren, sprich mitm lift rauf! so um drei am fleckl parkplatz!


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Juni 2005)

Hm mal schaun, wenn ich um 1500 da bin fahr ich mit, wenn net dann net


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juni 2005)

jo nochmal danke an alle, welche mir gratuliert haben


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2005)

hmm ... alles läuft schief ... jetzt hab ich mich bei der HR nabe doch tatsächlich vermessen und die deppen von santa cruz haben da 5 mm hinzugeschmuggelt ...

hmm ich den rahmen heuer noch mal fahr darf langsam bezweifelt werden


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Juni 2005)

netter rahmen - vielleicht ein wenig kantig gegenüber dem geschwungenen v10... ist halt der volvo unter den dhlern   
meinste du kommst mit 215mm hinten aus? aber ich red ja schon wie wenn du der jörg wärst   

apropos jörg: so langsam werd ich dann doch nimmer umhinkommen auch meine fehlende technik durch mehr federweg zu ersetzen. weiss nur noch nicht wie ich dann auf der schaukel _OHNE_ rohloff (geld....) den hang hoch eiern werd. mal sehen... zumindest hab ich nun das heimische ok für ein federwegsmonster   

tim
ps fotos? welche fotos?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2005)

Hei,
bin wieder da  

@Ät Tschikken:    Als   bekommst du übrigens unter anderem eine 8 Punkte Karte  

@Carre: Haben vergessen dein    Bike   vor einem Felsen zu fotografieren.
Hab in deiner Galerie gesehen das du den Woohlride auf der anderen Seite von dem Hügel bei dem komischen Haus gemacht hast  
Fallst du auch zum großen Ochsenkopftreffen am Sonntag kommst bring doch mal den SnowActivStefan...oder so ähnlich mit.

@Wästl: Mein vorderer BB ist kaputt. Aktiver Gumminoppenabriß. Hab jetzt Platzangst  
Hast du noch so einen zuhause.

@TvH: Na endlich  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... alles läuft schief ... jetzt hab ich mich bei der HR nabe doch tatsächlich vermessen und die deppen von santa cruz haben da 5 mm hinzugeschmuggelt ...
> 
> hmm ich den rahmen heuer noch mal fahr darf langsam bezweifelt werden





Ha, jetzt weiß ich warum des Turner heißt.......weil man die große Schrift erst lesen kann wenn man es dreht.  

Schaut aber voll gut aus......aber mal abwarten bis ich wieder nüchtern bin 

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (27. Juni 2005)

@jörg. was stellst denn du mit den bb´s an...   komisch   
          sag mal trinkst du etwa??   

oha @ tschikken von mir auch noch alles gut, nachträglich...


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Juni 2005)

so. grad bestellt. norco a-line...

kommt rechtzeitig für die schweiz.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2005)

hmm schönes ding 

nicht etwas übertrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2005)

At TvH: Jetzt gehts aber rund  

At Emän: Morgen komm ich nach Mitterteich, aber da wirst du net da sein. 
Notfalls bekommt er sie halt etwas später...oder hast du einen Plan??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2005)

freitag wird sich schon ne möglichkeit finden  anders gehts halt net


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2005)

Wir müssen uns auch bald der Herausforderung Winterberg stellen   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2005)

sch.. is das krass


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Juni 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm schönes ding
> 
> nicht etwas übertrieben?



übertrieben wär das team dh. bin ich gestern auch mal gefahren. abgesehen vom preis der kompletten maschine (der ist auch übertrieben!!) isses denk ich nix mehr um damit auch nur in der ebene zu schaukeln. 
ich denke mit dem a-line kann ich auch mal den ein oder anderen berg mitnehmen (beim schneeberg bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher   ) ist halt wie soll ich sagen.... ein freerider unter den dh-bikes.
und bevor ich nun wieder mit 150cm anfange und in einem jahr merke dass ich doch nur technik für 200cm habe....


----------



## littledevil (28. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen uns auch bald der Herausforderung Winterberg stellen
> 
> G.


  
wow
ich fahr mit


----------



## maggus12345 (28. Juni 2005)

huhuu 

nach langer abstinenz muss ich mich mal wieder melden. wollte fragen, ob eigentlich was aus eurem bikepark am oko geworden ist...

stand ja mal letztes oder vorletztes jahr im gespräch 

klärts mich doch auf 

greets

markus aus bamberg


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Juni 2005)

@EMan
Was bistn du gestern gefahrn , auch Lift?
Ich habs grad noch geschafft    War oben und dann ham se nen ausgeschaltet...Bin dann hinten den DH runter , dann Weißmainfelsen +Goethe DH, ganz hoch, M Weg, ej ich schaffs einfach net den komplett zu fahn   , OSh ,war auch *******    mann letztes Jahr voll super beherrscht und jetz    

Was hab ich da gelesen, SO großes Ochsenkopftreffen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> wow
> ich fahr mit



Ja, Winterberg ist der Bikepark für HHH´s und GGG´s  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2005)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> huhuu
> 
> nach langer abstinenz muss ich mich mal wieder melden. wollte fragen, ob eigentlich was aus eurem bikepark am oko geworden ist...
> 
> ...



Eine, bzw. die zwei offiziellen Strecken gibt es noch nicht.
Aber der Lift befördert ganz offiziell Räder nach oben.
Siehe auch unsere Seite  
Komm halt mal Sonntag vorbei.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Was hab ich da gelesen, SO großes Ochsenkopftreffen




Ja, der Wade Simmons kommt auch.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> .....und bevor ich nun wieder mit 150cm anfange und in einem jahr merke dass ich doch nur technik für 200cm habe....




Weise, weise.....  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Weise, weise.....
> 
> 
> G.


 
die erkenntnis hast aber noch net so lang


----------



## maggus12345 (29. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Eine, bzw. die zwei offiziellen Strecken gibt es noch nicht.
> Aber der Lift befördert ganz offiziell Räder nach oben.
> Siehe auch unsere Seite
> Komm halt mal Sonntag vorbei.
> ...




gut zu wissen  wochenende ist schon verplant - bin mit meiki grad ordentlich am fahren in unserer gegend. aber vorbeikommen ist sicherlich mal drin  juhuu - lift  genau das richtige für mich übergewichtige-konditions-flasche   

markus


----------



## Dr.Q (29. Juni 2005)

hey, bin sonntag auch dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (30. Juni 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der Wade Simmons kommt auch.
> 
> 
> G.




? Ochsenkopf-treffen? irgendwas offizielles?  ob ich mich da als anfänger überhaupt hinwagen sollte ... bis jetzt hab ich ja noch nix terminliches für sonntag 

und was habt ihr da so geplant? wo wirds langgehen?

greets

markus


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2005)

Ne, ist nichts besonderes...nur ganz normal.
Gibt halt Freibier und nackte hübsche Mädels....soviel wie man will.
Und zwischendurch fahren wir dann Bergabsingletrails 


G.  

PS: Es gibt jetzt auch billigere Liftoptionen als eine 8 Punktekarte.


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ist nichts besonderes...nur ganz normal.
> Gibt halt Freibier und nackte hübsche Mädels....soviel wie man will.
> Und zwischendurch fahren wir dann Bergabsingletrails


sind das die selben barbusigen mädels die uns beim letzten mal mit geschälten, entkernten weintrauben gefüttert haben? die würd ich schon gerne mal wieder sehen


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Juli 2005)

was geht da am so am ochsenkopf
kann man da als auswärtiger mit fahren 
braucht man da eher das grobe gerät ? oder reicht nen fr


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Juli 2005)

Also Sonntag bin ich auch dabei   



> PS: Es gibt jetzt auch billigere Liftoptionen als eine 8 Punktekarte


Meinste die "Zeitkarte ab xx.00 Uhr" ?

Achja Winterberg will ich fei auch unbedingt mit, Schweiz auch,    tu deswegen auch zz schön Geld verdienen


----------



## littledevil (1. Juli 2005)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> was geht da am so am ochsenkopf
> kann man da als auswärtiger mit fahren
> braucht man da eher das grobe gerät ? oder reicht nen fr



mitfahren kann da eigentlich jeder.. denk mal die wollen das alte rauf-runter spielchen spielen.. mit liftunterstützung.. federweg wäre wohl nicht verkehrt.. 

genaueres bitte von den leuten die da öfters mitfahren


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2005)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> was geht da am so am ochsenkopf
> kann man da als auswärtiger mit fahren
> braucht man da eher das grobe gerät ? oder reicht nen fr



auswärtig ... hehe is doch auch in franken ... die auswärtigen sind eher wir oberpfälzer 

es reicht sogar nen HT  nen FR is aber schon wünschenswert

scheint jetzt auch ne tageskarte zu geben ... mal fragen am WE .. zeitkarte gibts auf jedenfall


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2005)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> braucht man da eher das grobe gerät ? oder reicht nen fr



Man sollte mindestens ein A-Line haben  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> sind das die selben barbusigen mädels die uns beim letzten mal mit geschälten, entkernten weintrauben gefüttert haben? die würd ich schon gerne mal wieder sehen



Ja ja, des sind genau die, die wir dann geschickt haben, Walderdbeeren zu holen, für mindestens einen Liter Saft.
Um dann......hmmmh.....jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich weiterschreiben soll damit es jugendfrei bleibt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2005)

bin übrigends dieses we net am geisskopf und steh voll zur verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2005)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> was geht da am so am ochsenkopf
> kann man da als auswärtiger mit fahren
> braucht man da eher das grobe gerät ? oder reicht nen fr



Ach, was ich gerade vergessen hab zu erwähnen......wir erkennen dich dann also am Sonntag am Norco.  
Dürfte also leicht sein.  

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Juli 2005)

kann man da jetzt offizell fahren oder gibts stress 
bzw gibts schon strecken ?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bin übrigends dieses we net am geisskopf und steh voll zur verfügung



Hab nichts anderes erwartet   

Und was macht dein Törner.....ähh deine Gobel.....ähh, ähh deine Steckachse.
Deine unzähligen Radprobleme halt  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Juli 2005)

also morgen streetsession in BAYREUTH

anfang is variabel ich sag mal so um 1 bis um 2 am bahnhof

sagts halt mal was!!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nichts anderes erwartet
> 
> Und was macht dein Törner.....ähh deine Gobel.....ähh, ähh deine Steckachse.
> Deine unzähligen Radprobleme halt
> ...



wenn das turner fertig gewesen wär ... wär ich damit am geisskopf 

aber mit glück is es nächstes WE fertig


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> also morgen streetsession in BAYREUTH
> 
> anfang is variabel ich sag mal so um 1 bis um 2 am bahnhof
> 
> sagts halt mal was!!!!!



Hab morgen Kindeklettern und danach muß ich auf eine Silberhochzeit.

Aber ich bräuchte dich mal für ein Foto des ich schon seit Jahren machen will. 
Bist der einzige der das kann.
Wahrscheinlich kommt aber auch die Polizei.
Ist aber jetzt trendy, seit der letzten Ausgabe Freeride 
Bußgeld würde natütlich ich übernehmen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2005)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man da jetzt offizell fahren oder gibts stress
> bzw gibts schon strecken ?


 
 man kann fahren ... wenn auch net ganz offiziell  .. strecken gibts net ... aber wanderwege 

das schild muss man net gar so ernst nehmen


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2005)

@jörg ... nimmst den körner am sonntag mit an den okopf?


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab morgen Kindeklettern und danach muß ich auf eine Silberhochzeit.
> 
> Aber ich bräuchte dich mal für ein Foto des ich schon seit Jahren machen will.
> Bist der einzige der das kann.
> ...




aha klingt spannend
klar mach ich des


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> aha klingt spannend
> klar mach ich des



Gut 
Da müssen wir wohl dann mal was ausmachen. 

Wenn dich dein Streetfreunde morgen im stich lassen    mußt du dich übermorgen deinen Liftfreunden anschließen  
Schon wegen der Geschenkübergabe.
Würde dich natürlich abholen usw.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Juli 2005)

klar 
aber der ********** wastl hat mir ne auslaufende bremse mitgebracht   

naja kann man nix machen....hat er ja bestimmt nicht mit absicht gemacht  

lol
ma küken
mfg
richie


----------



## OLB Carre (2. Juli 2005)

sersn! ich komm morgen auch shredden! der muck oder auch stefan genannt kommt nicht mit, er hat dummerweise seiner freundin essen gehen versprochen! ich weiß warum ich keine hab!   jörg, was für nen haus meinstn du, wallride??? des mitm bild von meim bike könn ma ja morgen machen! also, auf bald! 
OLB Carre!


----------



## Dr.Q (2. Juli 2005)

weiß eigentlich jemand ne zeit für morgen und ort?

wetter soll ja ganz ordentlich werden


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Juli 2005)

baoh ich bin so fertich von heut ich glaub ich fahr morgen nimmer mit....aber vltl nächste we

mfg
richie


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2005)

da bist dann aber nimmer eingeladen 

@dr q ... nein keine richtige zeit ... aber ochsenkopf steht fest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (2. Juli 2005)

werd so um spätestens 14.00 uhr dort sein! da wird man sich schon übern weg fahren! bis morgen!


----------



## Supah Gee (3. Juli 2005)

@EMAN
Denkst du heut bitte mal an meine DVD   

@Jörg
Kannst du mir heut mal so ne Bilder CD mitbringen


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juli 2005)

hab heute nachmittag leider keine zeit. 
komme aber grad vom oko - ne menge fussvolk hats da heute.
net bös sein weil ich niemanden was gesagt habe aber ich bin halt dabei mit meinem NEUEN BIKE    klar zu kommen und die kiste etwas einzubremsen.
ja, die spuren sind also von mir - für alle die mit der nase immer am boden kleben. issn kenda - reifen, der wohl, sobald er runter ist wieder einem highroller weichen wird.

hach, die kiste ist sooo geil!!


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juli 2005)

@jörg - bigts du mir bei gelegenheit auch mal so ein eta-substitution-blech für die 888?


----------



## littledevil (3. Juli 2005)

Hat eigtl jemand des inspired video gesehen? von dem slopestyle zeugs in winterberg!! hin muss!!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2005)

@hofvontim ... hast wohl extra für uns alle fussgänger vertrieben  bei uns gabs kaum welche 

war heut nen geiler tag ... schneeberg + silberhaussenke  und 9 1/2 ochsenkopfabfahrten


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juli 2005)

naja, war halt vormittag und geiles wetter. vielleicht haben die 3 wolken dann viele davon abgehalten nachmittags auf den hügel zu klettern. schlimm wars so um 10:00, da sind sie in scharen nach oben gehechtet.
bin zum einfahren der kiste nur 4 mal den 5*dh runter... nun tun auch die bremsen schon mehr und lassen eine verzögerung spüren...
ist dir aufgefallen, das der eine schöne sprung vor der wegquerung in der landezone nun eine wasserablaufquergrab-rille hat   

nunja - bin heute etwas nasenlastig in der luft unterwegs gewesen - wiegt halt doch mehr als ich das gewohnt bin.
mit etwas überredung kann ich evt nächsten samstag nach feuerberg - soll regnen, wie immer dort   mal austesten was die so neu gebaut haben... aber näheres kommt noch die woche.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2005)

übrigends is ein gewisser fischbach am geisskopf den downhill in 2:45 gefahren  (klausmann 2:30) ... hoffentlich sehen wir den nie am ochsenkopf


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juli 2005)

Wer auch immer von euch das gewesen ist gestern am Ochsenkopf...
war aber ne feine Vorstellung - hat mich schwer beeindruckt    ^^

grüße von der bodenständigen Fraktion


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2005)

gab gestern mindestens soviele dhler wie xcler am okopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auch immer von euch das gewesen ist gestern am Ochsenkopf...
> war aber ne feine Vorstellung - hat mich schwer beeindruckt    ^^
> 
> grüße von der bodenständigen Fraktion



Wo ist er dir denn  wann über den Weg gefahren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2005)

War ja wieder ein verschleissiger Okotag.
Eine Schulter, ein Röllchen und ein Rahmen (wenns auch ein komischer war).

@SupaG: Gute Besserung und kauf dir einen tragberen Spinnt der in den Camelbag paßt.

@HvT: Was du hast dein neues Rad und fährst alleine  wie uncool  
Wenn kommst´e denn mal wieder vorbei? 
Will mal ein Norco Äilein in echt sehen.

G.


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist er dir denn  wann über den Weg gefahren.
> 
> G.



An dieser Quelle unterhalb vom Ochsenkopf kamen ein paar vorbei.... gut das die kleinen Kinder es noch geschafft ham ausm Weg zu rennen ^^

Und einmal ham wir die Letten gesehen, jedenfalls denke ich einen von ihnen erkannt zu haben an der Liftstation oben am Ochsenkopf.

mfg


----------



## Dr.Q (4. Juli 2005)

wer hat denn ein röllchen verloren ??  

rahmenbruch? wer wie und welches komische rad? muss wohl nach mir passiert sein...


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Juli 2005)

fragt net nach dem zusammenhang

klick


----------



## littledevil (4. Juli 2005)

:d  :d


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @HvT: Was du hast dein neues Rad und fährst alleine  wie uncool
> Wenn kommst´e denn mal wieder vorbei?
> Will mal ein Norco Äilein in echt sehen.


 naja - kann ich ja nix gegen sagen - aber bei der ersten fahrt wollt ich mich halt nicht blamieren    daher war ich alein aufm aline.
wie isses am samstag mit feuerberg? ausser es pisst in strömen...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2005)

@Tschikken: ...........hmmmh........


@Tim A-lein in Hof: Was hast du immer für komische Zeiten für Bikeparks   
Feuerberg ist doch erst übernächste Woche,.... evtl. 
Was macht denn dein Schweiztrip...ich komm fei mal runter.  

G.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Juli 2005)

So, ich verabschiede mich dann mal nach Verdun für die nächsten 4 Tage...
...schade, so kann ich nicht zum Geißkopf mit...

VIEL SPASS UND BLEIBT HEILE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (5. Juli 2005)

gk???


----------



## t-age (6. Juli 2005)

Aloha,

ist von euch locals zufällig wer am kommenden Sonntag am Ochsenkopf?

Hab von den Jungs von der Bike Station in Hof den Tip bekommen, da mal hinzuschaun, allerdings sollen die guten Strecken ned ganz einfach zu finden sein?!

Wenns Wetter mitspielt und sich an der Wochenendplanung nix zu meinen Ungunsten verändert, wollte ich eben Sonntags da fahren gehen...

Cya t-age


----------



## OLB Phil (6. Juli 2005)

Tach auch!

so die Bayreuther Fraktion fährt am kommenden we auf jeden an den Gaiskopf.

wir starten am fr. und bleiben bis so.

(bissi urlaub muss auch sein )

würd mich/uns freuen wenn sich jemand von euch blicken lässt.


CU Phil


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Juli 2005)

schweitrip steht.
erste augustwoche in lenzerheide, mit abstechern nach filzbach und laax (ist ja nicht weit weg) ich fahr am sonntag 31?.7 hin und am samstag 6.8 zurück.
vieleicht sieht man sich ja, wenn alles klappt dann ist der thorsten von www.gravitykills.de auch dabei und die flying mortadellas ebenfalls. aber da weis ich noch nicht, da die jungs vorher im megaavalanche sind und das material halt 2 wochen mitmachen muss


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> schweitrip steht.
> erste augustwoche in lenzerheide, mit abstechern nach filzbach und laax (ist ja nicht weit weg) ich fahr am sonntag 31?.7 hin und am samstag 6.8 zurück.
> vieleicht sieht man sich ja, wenn alles klappt dann ist der thorsten von www.gravitykills.de auch dabei und die flying mortadellas ebenfalls. aber da weis ich noch nicht, da die jungs vorher im megaavalanche sind und das material halt 2 wochen mitmachen muss



Kuul  
Ist der Thorsten des mit dem schlecht zentrierten Vorderrad in und dem DH Norco in Leogang.  
Was hast du den für eine Gobel in deinem A-Line?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2005)

Werd wohl eher nicht bei schlechtem Wetter auf den Geißkoffl fahren.
Zumahl ich eine Woche drauf in Feuerberg und in Winterberg bin.
Und wieder zwei Wochen danach ganz weg.

Aber geht Samstag wer Straße fahren  
Würd ich mal wieder machen wollen.
Weil ja erst Sonntag wieder Waldtag ist.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2005)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha,
> 
> ist von euch locals zufällig wer am kommenden Sonntag am Ochsenkopf?
> 
> ...



Hast du eher vor nur Bergab zu fahren oder eher eine Tour?
Oder so eine Art gemisch??

G.


----------



## t-age (7. Juli 2005)

@LB Jörg: Ich werd mit den Jungs von der Bike Station da aufkreuzen, wird dann vorwiegend bergab gehen vermute ich mal   
Jedenfalls hab ich dann mein Bergab-Radl dabei...  

Ciao t-age


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2005)

Vernünftig   

Habt ihr schon einen genaueren Plan?


G.


----------



## t-age (7. Juli 2005)

@Lb Jörg: Wir treffen uns um 11 Uhr in Hof, denke wird dann 12 Uhr sein bis wir vor Ort und halbwegs fahrfertig sein werden...

Ciao


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Juli 2005)

@jörg: ja isser - das vr hat er aber inzwischen wieder zentriert, war ja auch doof   . in mein alein hab ich ne 888vf mit 200mm. ich hoffe du fragst wegen dem eta-blechla   

wenns eher bergab geht bin ich am sonntag VIELLEICHT auch mit am oko. kommt drauf an, wie meine regierende opposition gelaunt ist, wenn ich samstag abend dreckstarrend beim geburtstag von mein schwager auftauche  ..... also mal nicht zu fest mit mir rechnen. da ich nur vom eman die nummer habe und mir mal einer gesagt hat "den emain ruft man nicht an, wenn man radeln will"   hier kurz mal die kurzwahl (auch so für die schweiz nicht unwichtig) O179 453 IIO 6
(verzeiht die schreibweise, aber ich hab keine lust auf spinnen die meine nummer filtern)


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Juli 2005)

@Jörg


> @SupaG: Gute Besserung und kauf dir einen tragberen Spinnt der in den Camelbag paßt.


Danke    is schon wieder fast ganz ok, nächste wo noch bissl physio ähh shyltio dann müsste sie wieder ne zeit halten...

Wann soll jetz Winterberg sein    weil ich da eigentlich auch mit wollte...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2005)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> @Lb Jörg: Wir treffen uns um 11 Uhr in Hof, denke wird dann 12 Uhr sein bis wir vor Ort und halbwegs fahrfertig sein werden...
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Juli 2005)

@jörg
was isn jezt mit der aktion die "nur ich" machen kann?????

schick PM !

mfg richie


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg: ja isser - das vr hat er aber inzwischen wieder zentriert, war ja auch doof   . in mein alein hab ich ne 888vf mit 200mm. ich hoffe du fragst wegen dem eta-blechla
> 
> wenns eher bergab geht bin ich am sonntag VIELLEICHT auch mit am oko. kommt drauf an, wie meine regierende opposition gelaunt ist, wenn ich samstag abend dreckstarrend beim geburtstag von mein schwager auftauche  ..... also mal nicht zu fest mit mir rechnen. da ich nur vom eman die nummer habe und mir mal einer gesagt hat "den emain ruft man nicht an, wenn man radeln will"   hier kurz mal die kurzwahl (auch so für die schweiz nicht unwichtig) O179 453 IIO 6
> (verzeiht die schreibweise, aber ich hab keine lust auf spinnen die meine nummer filtern)



1. genau  

2. ich erwarte dich dann am Sonntag  

3. gut, wollte eh noch mir deine Nummer besorgen hätte wollen tuen tun.


G.  


PS: Wer sagt denn sowas über den Emän


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2005)

@Supatschi: übernächstes WE

@Ritschi: da muß erstmal wieder Sonne scheinen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2005)

ich hab endlich alle teile fürs turner  ...  jetzt nur noch zusammenbauen  ... ich hoff mal das das alles glatt geht ... mich kann aber jetzt eh nichts mehr schocken


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> da ich nur vom eman die nummer habe und mir mal einer gesagt hat "den emain ruft man nicht an, wenn man radeln will"



man was hab ich dir getan? 

@jörg ... das mit der schweiz sollt mer mal besprechen und planen


----------



## littledevil (8. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab endlich alle teile fürs turner  ...  jetzt nur noch zusammenbauen  ... ich hoff mal das das alles glatt geht ... mich kann aber jetzt eh nichts mehr schocken



echt alle??    irgendwas lieget da in meim auto rum.. hmm.. hat wohl der wastl vergessen   

nächste woche winterberg?? hmmm .. sind da alle strecken fertig? wäre zu überlegen.. fahrzeit wohl so 4-5 stunden..


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

die gabel is zwar wichtig ... aber ersetzbar  andere teile waren das net 

wehe du baust sch... mit dem ding ... dann ....


----------



## littledevil (8. Juli 2005)

habse mal in mein 24seven gebaut .. fährt sich irgendwie komisch   

@rich: weiß noch net wo wir heute fahren.. wegen wetter und so .. also brauchst net kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab endlich alle teile fürs turner  ...  jetzt nur noch zusammenbauen  ... ich hoff mal das das alles glatt geht ... mich kann aber jetzt eh nichts mehr schocken



Und wie ist der neuste Stand???


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

alles planmässig


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> echt alle??    irgendwas lieget da in meim auto rum.. hmm.. hat wohl der wastl vergessen
> 
> nächste woche winterberg?? hmmm .. sind da alle strecken fertig? wäre zu überlegen.. fahrzeit wohl so 4-5 stunden..




Ne, alles ist nicht fertig.....aber mehr als genug  

Was macht ihr denn morgen  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> alles planmässig



Und wie war dein Plan   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (8. Juli 2005)

morgen.. keine ahnung was is denn da?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie war dein Plan
> 
> G.



morgen einweihung  das is der plan


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

Und wo bleiben Bilder...hopp.

Ach, und bring mal wieder eine Cd mit. hab nämlich noch Bikebilder vom Carrerad usw. für dich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

Net wieder abhauen...Bilder her.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

also bei der gabel war wirklich kein mm zuviel  ... die schwarze gabel passt sogar


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

Na endlich  

Hmmh....der Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer ist schon ein wenig groß......wenn man sogar sein Rad drannlehnen kann  

Und wo ist der erste Fahrbericht...immer diese halben Sachen....von diesen Schülern  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

morgen fahr ich erst damit  und hoff mal das ich damit überhaupt fahren kann


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

Ist doch super Wetter draußen    

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

ohne lift fahr ich das net ... die kettenlinie is noch schlimmer als beim v10 

ausserdem müssen manche hier auch mal lernen


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Juli 2005)

Yo schaut gut aus   

Was machst denn etz mim V10? Sperrmüll


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem müssen manche hier auch mal lernen




Würdest mehr wissen, müßtest weniger lernen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ohne lift fahr ich das net



Das heißt du bist morgen wo   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest mehr wissen, müßtest weniger lernen
> 
> G.



hmm ich weiss viel und will noch mehr wissen (gibt doch nichts spannenderes als Z-Transformation Regelkreise und FFT  ) ... das is so wie höher ... schneller ... weiter beim biken 

bin morgen nachmittag am okopf  is natürlich sch... das ding gleich im schlamm zu wälzen ... aber früher oder später wirds eh dreckig ... jetzt halt früher


----------



## Dr.Q (8. Juli 2005)

jo jo jo sieht echt supi aus!! fettes lob


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2005)

Toll   morgen gibt es eine Einweihungsparty mit Kaffee und Kuchen  


G.


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juli 2005)

Hey eman, nettes bike muss ich schon sagen   
Sieht richtig zum hobeln gebaut aus ^^


mfg der von den downhillern beeindruckte benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (8. Juli 2005)

@ eman: schönes teil, net schlecht! 
@ jörg: hab an dem besagten montag urlaub gekriegt, der 18.07. is des glaub ich! für winterberg steht also nichts mehr im weg! außer vielleicht wie ich da hin komm! hab mir überlegt mir vielleicht den Renault von der skischule auszuleihen! dann können auch mehrere personen mit einer karre mitm Carre fahren! muss ich noch abklären, ob er fürs Leihen kohle will oder nich! ansonsten schau ma mal! 
ihr seid praktisch morgen am oko! mal schaun, vielleicht schaff ichs! auf bald!


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

wisst ihr das ich das gemein finde das ihr ausgerechnet dann fahrt wenn ich net kann 

@jörg ... bist aber net von mir eingeladen zu nem kuchen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> mfg der von den downhillern beeindruckte benni



dann versuchs mal selbst  ... die Lehrzeit ist anfangs zwar schmerzhaft, aber irgendwann wirds dann schön


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> dann versuchs mal selbst  ... die Lehrzeit ist anfangs zwar schmerzhaft, aber irgendwann wirds dann schön



Leider kein Geld, da ich momentan noch beim 'normalen' biken bin  alles andere würde mich zu fett werden lassen. Aber wenn einer von euch mal ein 'Spielzeug' zu verschenken hat...   

 aber trotzdem - da gerate ich echt immer ins schwärmen wenn ich die DH Fraktion sehe wie sie die Trails 'runterschwebt' wo ich nur mit 5km/h runterfahr   

Oder ihr springt mal schnell was wos mich übelst hinlegen würd    bei mir ist ja schon ne 50cm kante bei 40 km/h voll der burner *g*


----------



## OLB Carre (8. Juli 2005)

@eman: hab dir grad mal per email ne teileliste von meinem bike geschickt!   sersn!


----------



## Dr.Q (9. Juli 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: hab dir grad mal per email ne teileliste von meinem bike geschickt!   sersn!


ich auch   

@ jörg. hätt an besagten tag auch urlaub... mal sehen könnt ja auch mal mit fahren...
was man so sieht und hört solls ja ganz gut seinj


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: hab dir grad mal per email ne teileliste von meinem bike geschickt!   sersn!



dafür bin ich wohl noch gut genug 



			
				Dr Q schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Hey eman, nettes bike muss ich schon sagen
> Sieht richtig zum hobeln gebaut aus ^^
> 
> 
> mfg der von den downhillern beeindruckte benni





verrecke doch endlich!


----------



## Dr.Q (9. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

>



  musst viel schreiben wa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Juli 2005)

hey jörg jetzt is gutes wetter!

was nun? SAG HALT ENDLICH!


----------



## TimvonHof (10. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> man was hab ich dir getan?



nix. aber ich hab halt mal ein zitat von einem rm-fahrer aufgegriffen den du anscheinend schon häufiger mal an seine grenzen und darüber hinaus belastet hast  , mir gegenüber war alles gut - was natürlich auch an meiner grenzenlosen kondition liegt      

an alle nochmal die nächstes we nach feuerberg fahren.
gestern war klasse wetter - kein tropfen regen und nicht zu warm, sonnenschein und ab und an mal ne wolke. TROTZDEM, wie immer am fb waren die trails total rutschig. macht euch also weiche reifen drauf, ein mobster ist auch kein fehler.
ich hatte vorne und hinten diese unseeligen kendas drauf - nach zwie abfahrten hab ich wenigstens vorne (der kluge mann hat ja was dabei) einen highroller slow reazy verbaut - damit wurde das terrain erträglich.

die strecken sind so, wie ihr sie vom letzten jahr kennt - also keine neuen drops oder so. 2 neue dazu gekommen - "schulterbrecher" (sehr nett gemacht und steil). hab da noch 2 leute aus stuttgart kennengelernt und wir haben dann den schulterbrecher in "nussknacker" umbenannt   
und josephs steep - auch recht steil aber fast ein wenig rutschig in den passagen direkt unter dem lift.

bei den shores etwas aufpassen - da hat sich auch nix getan, aber die wippe hat einen freiheitsgrad mehr als gewohnt - die wippt nicht nur, sondern geht auch ein paar grad zur seite weg, wenn man drauffährt - hat mich mit der schulter am baum hängenlasen - vor allem weil der zweite freiheitsgrad nicht wirklich geplant so sein scheint.

viel spass im technischen park.
tim

ps: bin heute nicht am oko - weil wir nachher essen gehen.


----------



## TimvonHof (10. Juli 2005)

@eman: nettes bike - nur warum hast du da so einen hässliche ständer verbaut? guck doch mal im bereich cruiser - die haben da echt elegante ständer


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2005)

So, bin wieder im Online  

@TvH: Das ist kein Ständer sondern der externe Ausgleichsbehälter  

@Carre: Hört sich ja gut an.   Der D.Q will auch mitfahren.
Aber beide Bikeparks funktionieren nur bei gutem Wetter, besonders Winterberg ist bei Regen Unsinn. 
Feuerberg wäre ja noch sowas ähnliches wie lustig  
Ist net so wie in Saalbach   das man da auch bei Schlamm fahren kann.
Aber hoffen wir mal das Beste  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2005)

Bohh, hab gerade gesehen das die dieses Wochenende in Winterberg die Funride eröffnet haben   
Voll grass, mit Suspenschenbritsch    und lauter tollen Spielsachen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2005)

Boh, boh, und die Six Cross schaut richtig nach Krankenhaus aus  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (11. Juli 2005)

Will auch mit hätt auch zeit aber net Montag!!!
@eman was geht etz fahrm ma sa + so?

mfg

wastl


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Juli 2005)

Äh Winterberg, is des jetz wohl kommendes WE+Mo geplant   
Da soll fei wieder unvorteilhaftes Wetter werden   
Zz is voll super


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2005)

@Wastl: Der Emän hat voll Lernstreß und dreht sich 5689³ mal im Kreis an dem Wochenende wenn wir da unten sind und er net.  
Der hat netmal Zeit zZ um unter der Woche ins Internet zu schauen.
Aber deswegen müssen wir da auch nommal runter wenn er wieder Zeit hat.
Und Montag ist wichtiger als des ganze Wochenende, besonders nach der Neueröffnung.

Die haben uns unten bei der Papierfabrik ne schön Alete hingebaggert. 
Die scheinbar so bleiben soll als fertiges Gelände.

@Supa G: War doch schon immer des We.....auch  
So schlecht schaut des Wetter im Trend dort garnet aus  
Zz ist echt super da unten, aber da ist Arbeit  

@TvH: Und wie ist die Hängebrücke.


G.  .


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Juli 2005)

ich will auch mit..brauch ich da ne vr-bremse..ich hab jetzt nämlich eine..


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2005)

man ihr nervt mich ... und seit euch net so sicher das ich zu haus bleib


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2005)

Ich korrigiere mich was den Emän und das Internet angeht.  
Außerdem bekommt sein Lerndurchhaltenervensystem Risse  

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (11. Juli 2005)

Genau
der markus und ich zeigen euch dann auf der Box wo der Hammer hängt!

mfg

wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2005)

wo ich grad box les ... zuerst muss ich mal der boxxer das bremsenöling austreiben ...


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @TvH: Und wie ist die Hängebrücke.



mächtig unspektakulär - aber mal ein lustiger einfall...


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Juli 2005)

ey wer nimmt mich mit alter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wo ich grad box les ... zuerst muss ich mal der boxxer das bremsenöling austreiben ...


zack..... nunist das lerndurchhaltenervennsystem geplatzt. an seiner gabel schraubt der eman sicher nur aus akademischen interesse rum 
ich wünsch euch ein tolles wochenende. bin ab donnerstag für 2 wochen im urlaub OHNE bike


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2005)

@Tschikken: Mein Auto ist schon voll  
Deine einzige Chance ist der Little Devil, der wollte auch mit. 
Und wohl auch ohne Montag!?

Aber mal was anderes. Glaube bei dir inder Gegend gibts die Möglichkeit für einen großen Stepdown mit viel Geschwindigkeit.

@TvH: Wie....du fährst jetzt in den Urlaub und dann im August schon wieder  
So einen Tschop möcht ich auch haben.  
Hab übrigens dein A-line Bergaufalu. Hoffe man sieht sich irgendwann mal wieder.
Und gibts gegen geplatzte Nervensysteme eigentlich eine Salbe....aber eigentlich net so schlimm, dann fällt er halt durch und wird einer diese Arbeitslosen  
Ist dafür aber net weg und kann weiter Radfahren mit uns  

@Emän: Des mit der Gabel ist net so schlimm........Muß die Bremse sich halt durchboxxern.


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Juli 2005)

ja little devil wollte ja an wastl  mitnehmen....
welcher ja montags arbeiten muss...andy net unbedingt
ach ******** echt

naja was solls


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Juli 2005)

@Jörg
Hast du morgen wieder deinen Ochsenkopftrainingstag?
Ich werd nämlich von 1300-1700 dort sein!
Dann kannst mir ja den Plan für Winterberg sagen + Bildercd übergeben   
Bis dahin is hoffentlich auch endlich mein SafetyJacket und neuer Vorbau da (kein NC17  )


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ja little devil wollte ja an wastl  mitnehmen....
> welcher ja montags arbeiten muss...andy net unbedingt
> ach ******** echt
> 
> naja was solls



Der Wastl fährt doch beim Emän mit, weil dem seine Nerven kaputt sind.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg
> Hast du morgen wieder deinen Ochsenkopftrainingstag?
> Ich werd nämlich von 1300-1700 dort sein!
> Dann kannst mir ja den Plan für Winterberg sagen + Bildercd übergeben
> Bis dahin is hoffentlich auch endlich mein SafetyJacket und neuer Vorbau da (kein NC17  )



Ne morgen geht net.
Du fährst auch mit nach Winterberg  
Nimmst du auch Feuerberg mit bzw. hast du 3 Tage Zeit?
Den Montag in Winterberg, denk ich mal, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Fahr heut Nachmittag mim Dr. Q ne Runde Kösseinegegend mit Elchshore und evtl nen neuen Superkanadadrop im Labü.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Juli 2005)

[GEHEIMMODUS]
Ich komm auch   
Hab vom Dr.Q die Daten   
[/GEHEIMMODUS]


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2005)

hmm jörg ... was is jetzt mit der schweiz?

winterberg mach ich vom wetter abhängig obwohl mir regen ganz recht wär ... dann hab ich die strecken für mich allein 
wenn dann fahr ich nur winterberg ... ich denk ihr würdet dann samstag abend auch in winterberg sein?

mikrocomputertechnik fährt natürlich mit  aber die schlimmste phase des lernens is eh schon rum  nur noch festigen

@chicken ... ich hoff mal wir finden nen weg dich auch nach NRW zu bringen
@wastl ... wennst noch willst ... samstag 4:00 abfahrt in newsorg  aber ich bin da für arbeitsteilung ... du die box und die dirtsachen und ich den rest von winterberg 

morgen bin ich wohl ochsenkopf ... heute muss ich tour de frankreich anschauen  wehe diese ulrich wieder flasche leere


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2005)

@dr q ... bist jetzt auf der site


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2005)

naja ... flasche halbleer ... aber war auch so zu erwarten


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Juli 2005)

> ab und zu fährt er mit der Kamikazetechnik ... hab schon ab und zu die Luft angehalten... aber ging (bis jetzt) immer gut


Wie soll ich das verstehn...?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2005)

das is ne tatsache 

fährst mit winterberg?


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Juli 2005)

Bis jetz schon noch   
Vielleicht sehma uns ja morgen am Ochsenkopf, dann kannst mir deine Holzhackertechnik näherbringen   oder is die so mit der Kamikazetechnik zu vergleichen ?


----------



## littledevil (12. Juli 2005)

ich fahr wohl net hin.. da wird mir zuviel los sein.. mein bike hat übrigens ein paar updates ertragen müssen und ist jetzt ca 1 kilo leichter..    immer dieser leichtbauscheiß


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2005)

Die Wettervorhersage fürs Sauerland ist ja jetzt richtig gut.
Für die Röhn immer noch net so.

@Dr.Q: Evtl. sollten wir da auch umdisponieren  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2005)

bei regen macht wohl der feuerberg höchstens mir spass 

wer fährt jetzt eigentlich mit wem und wer is wann wo? wir sollten das mitm grill und so alles koordinieren ... 

@supah gee ... holzhacker und kamikazetechnik is net miteinander zu vergleichen ...

holzhacker ... man weis, das bike wird es richten
kamikaze ... man hofft das es irgendwie gehen wird


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2005)

am we is übrigends eh auch rittershausen ... also dürftens schon nen paar weniger sein in winterberg 

hmm obs der wastl merkt wenn wir uns zufällig nach rittershausen verfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm obs der wastl merkt wenn wir uns zufällig nach rittershausen verfahren




Nö


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Juli 2005)

Also So+Mo wird bestimmt gutes Wetter in Winterberg   
Aber was heißt des jetz für uns   

Ochsenkopf bin ich heut wohl doch net, komm grad von physio, tut alles weh  

Ich schau etz bissl Flasche leer...  aber werd eh wieder nach 25sec einschlafen    is voll hypnotisierend


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt jetzt eigentlich mit wem und wer is wann wo?



Leider ist bei meiner WerWasWoMachine vom Dr D. Protoplasma über die EPS Gitter gelaufen und die Gelspeicherpäcks des MCP sind überlastet worden und müssen erst wieder neu rekonfiguriert werden.
Außerdem sind ein paar Kluonen auf den Teppich rausgefallen und du kannst dir ja vorstellen bis man die da wiederfindet.
Drum weiß ich jetzt auch net genau.

G.  

MCP = Masterkontrollprogramm


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Juli 2005)

ich sollte mir vielleicht doch ein team mit ETWAS reiferen mitgliedern suchen..

tsss tsss tsss

mfg
richie


----------



## Dr.Q (13. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist bei meiner WerWasWoMachine vom Dr D. Protoplasma über die EPS Gitter gelaufen und die Gelspeicherpäcks des MCP sind überlastet worden und müssen erst wieder neu rekonfiguriert werden.
> Außerdem sind ein paar Kluonen auf den Teppich rausgefallen und du kannst dir ja vorstellen bis man die da wiederfindet.
> Drum weiß ich jetzt auch net genau.
> 
> ...



stell dich doch nicht so an,   
die kluonen kann man doch einfach mit kupferplasma bestreuen, leicht anwärmen und in der nähe etwas eisen schweißen, durch diese vorherige bestreuung und das uv licht werden sie magnetisch und du kannst sie ganz einfach mit ner anGEL aus dem teppich fischen... somit erledigt sich das GEL problem von alleien weil du hast ja dann ne anGel und die ist besser als gelpäcks alleine     
 


@ jörg umdisponieren... werwiewowas???

@ olb eman: cool


----------



## TimvonHof (13. Juli 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> hast ja dann ne anGel und die ist besser als gelpäcks alleine



hä?    mein alein hat kein gelpäck - noch nich mal einen gelpäckträger...

brauch ich sowas?
hab heute den sattel wieder weiter raus, nachdem mein hinterreifen am sattel geschrummst hat. 215mm sind klasse - ich kann alles was ich über technik gelert habe einfach über bord gehen lassen   
is nur nicht einfach auf der kiste drauf zu bleiben wenn sie den hang runtereiert.

[singquote] ich bin holzhacker, mir gehts gut.... [/singquote]

nun muss ich nur noch die angst verlieren und die bremsen abmachen und e-technik studieren     
ne im ernst - das ding fährt sich total anders als ich es erwartet habe, aber irgendwie geil. muss bei gelegenheit mal in einen richtigen bikepark damit um ein paar drops zu üben. waldfrucht käm gut.


dann bis in zwei wochen - ich mach mich nun in den familienurlaub damit ich im august in den bike-urlaub darf


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

@Dr.Q: Mit umdisponieren meinte ich gleich mit auf Winterberg fahren.
Ich rufe dich dann mal an. Kann dir dann auch sagen was du auf jedenfall brauchst und was gar net.

@Tschikken: Ein reiferes Team   Wir sind doch gut bereift. Welches Team hat schon mehr Reifen 

@TvHmA-L: Schönen Urlaub  



G.


----------



## Dr.Q (14. Juli 2005)

@ jörg o.k. aber nicht vor 10 da schlaf ich nämlich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

bei 3 tagen habt ihr locker nen tag für feuerberg ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg o.k. aber nicht vor 10 da schlaf ich nämlich noch



OK  

Der Emän will uns net gleich mit in Winterberg haben 
Will wahrscheinlich erst ein wenig vor uns dort üben.  
Damit er dann angeben kann  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

da du den dh wohl eh net fahren wirst hab ich das gar nicht nötig ... 
ihr werdet ja wohl mehr bei dem neuen zeugs unterwegs sein


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bei 3 tagen habt ihr locker nen tag für feuerberg ...



Ich bin bei 2 Tagen dort nicht auf die DH Strecke gekommen.  
Und jetzt ist da noch ein Fun Ride und ein 6Cross.  
Und ich will diesmal doch mal auf den DH  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> da du den dh wohl eh net fahren wirst hab ich das gar nicht nötig ...
> ihr werdet ja wohl mehr bei dem neuen zeugs unterwegs sein




Damit hättest du noch ein wenig warten müssen.
Aber ich werde schon mal rüber kommen um dich dann auf dem DH zu überholen    


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hättest du noch ein wenig warten müssen.
> Aber ich werde schon mal rüber kommen um dich dann auf dem DH zu überholen
> 
> 
> G.



hehe das is kein echter dh ... also würds auch net als dh überholmanöver gelten 

ich hoff mal in winterberg bleiben alle heil ... bei den bildern von dort hab ich irgendwie nen komisches gefühl


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

Ja, so gehts mir auch.
Wahrscheinlich erwischt es den Wastl und den Dr. Q. 
Wir sind doch schon bikeparkerfahrener    

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juli 2005)

> @Dr.Q: Mit umdisponieren meinte ich gleich mit auf Winterberg fahren.
> Ich rufe dich dann mal an. Kann dir dann auch sagen was du auf jedenfall brauchst und was gar net.



Sag mir des auch mal   

Ich werd beim Carre mitfahn   
Also jetz dann am SA gleich nach Winterberg oder wie


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juli 2005)

> platz ist aber verdammt gut der meister ist super nett. nacht pro persohn koscht 4euro und noch mal pro zelt glaubsch auch 4euro die nacht, der macht aber immer gute deals wir haben immer weniger bezahlt als wir nach offizieller liste hätten blechen müssen. schei$$häuser sind super sauber, und näher am park kann man nicht sein (neben der hecke vom camping platz ist sofort verleihstation und übungsparcours)



verweilen wir auch auf dem zeltplatz  
Heißt des,dass ich mein wassergeschädigtes Zelt gar net mitnehmen braun   
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so gehts mir auch.
> Wahrscheinlich erwischt es den Wastl und den Dr. Q.
> Wir sind doch schon bikeparkerfahrener
> 
> G.




oder irgendeinen mit kamikazetechnik


----------



## Dr.Q (14. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so gehts mir auch.
> Wahrscheinlich erwischt es den Wastl und den Dr. Q.
> Wir sind doch schon bikeparkerfahrener
> 
> G.



besten dank...  
ich bleib daheim  

mhm odere doch nicht


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juli 2005)

Hey Kamikazetechinik is eindeutig die coolere "Technik"


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

Ich noch gespannter, bzw. am gespanntesten.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir des auch mal



Was man braucht:Alkohol, Drogen und Kondome, evtl. wenn noch Platz im Auto ist ein Fahrrad.

Was man nicht braucht: Schlüsselbeinbruch, Nierenquetschung bzw. -riß usw.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was man nicht braucht: Schlüsselbeinbruch, Nierenquetschung bzw. -riß usw.
> 
> 
> G.



oder ausgekugelte schultern


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

hmm wer nimmt nen grill mit ? da ihr nen tag länger oben seit sinnvoller ihr ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm wer nimmt nen grill mit ? da ihr nen tag länger oben seit sinnvoller ihr ...



Hab keinen tauglichen.
Kann dir aber einen Einmalgrill anbieten (habe noch 5 daheim  ) sogar Langzeitbrenneinmalgrills.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

hmm die dinger sind net grad der weisheit letzter schluss


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2005)

Bis zum Abend sind eh nur noch wir übrig, weil die anderen alle sowieso im Krankenhaus liegen  
Und zu zweit reichen die  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juli 2005)

Also ich könnte mich als Grillmeister anbieten   
Wir hatten auch mal so nen transportablen Grill, mal schaun ob der noch existiert   
Hab sogar ne DIN-Holzkohle   und nen gscheiten Anzünder


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. Juli 2005)

lesckst mcih alter ich kann jetzt backkliff!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Q (14. Juli 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich könnte mich als Grillmeister anbieten
> Wir hatten auch mal so nen transportablen Grill, mal schaun ob der noch existiert
> Hab sogar ne DIN-Holzkohle   und nen gscheiten Anzünder



mhm wenn du des ding wieder findest,.. wär net scvhlecht, da könnt ich doch a paar würstchen mit drauf legen oder   sonst muss i mir auch noch son komischen einmal grill kaufen, und der schmeckt bestimmt nicht so gut wie steak oder würste...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zum Abend sind eh nur noch wir übrig, weil die anderen alle sowieso im Krankenhaus liegen
> Und zu zweit reichen die
> 
> G.



hehe ... fahrt ihr jetzt feuerberg oder net? abends seit ihr dann eh in winterberg oder?


----------



## littledevil (14. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> lesckst mcih alter ich kann jetzt backkliff!!!!!!


   
betrunken??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (14. Juli 2005)

ja wie acuh immer jetz tgehts wieder


also ANDY kannst du freeestyle???????
bzw. am samstag is doch net konzi für mich..also könn ma ruhig ausschlafen..
freu mich sschon voll    ruf morgen abend nochmal an

mfg
richie


----------



## littledevil (14. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie acuh immer jetz tgehts wieder
> 
> 
> also ANDY kannst du freeestyle???????
> ...


nee.. nix ausschlafen! der frühe teufel fängt den wurm!!

was isn mit dem konzert?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> nee.. nix ausschlafen! der frühe teufel fängt den wurm!!



Genau, und ich bin jetzt gerade drüber mein Gold aus dem Mund zu holen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ... fahrt ihr jetzt feuerberg oder net? abends seit ihr dann eh in winterberg oder?




Wir werden wohl morgen die 13 Uhr Karte nehmen......in Winterberg.
Und die Zeit die wir vorher da sind uns gemütlich einrichten, eindörrten am Gelände und Evel Eyen   oder evtl. Funriden.  
Da ja die erste Fahrt umsonst ist. 
Also voll der Lowstreß.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2005)

Schreibt endlich was....mir ist langweilig  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden wohl morgen die 13 Uhr Karte nehmen......in Winterberg.
> Und die Zeit die wir vorher da sind uns gemütlich einrichten, eindörrten am Gelände und Evel Eyen   oder evtl. Funriden.
> Da ja die erste Fahrt umsonst ist.
> Also voll der Lowstreß.
> ...



Okaysen
Da Carre is so um 0700 bei mir in Weidenberg dann gehts los nach Winterberg   

Den Grill hab ich nimmer auftreiben können   
Ohne Kühlschrank fängt des Fleisch eh an zu leben


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Okaysen
> Da Carre is so um 0700 bei mir in Weidenberg dann gehts los nach Winterberg
> 
> Den Grill hab ich nimmer auftreiben können
> Ohne Kühlschrank fängt des Fleisch eh an zu leben




Beim erhitzen stirbt´s schon wieder 

Wir werden auch so um 0700 losfahren.



G.


----------



## littledevil (15. Juli 2005)

0700.. da habt ihr dann trotzdem ein paar würmer vorsprung.. 

viel spass mit der box!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibt endlich was....mir ist langweilig
> 
> G.




dann besorg dir doch ICQ!!!! :taumen:

@ andy

ja a kumpel hat halt abgesagt, allein hab ich kein bock aufs konzert zu fahren.. 

ja der frühe teufel..von mir aus....wann denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2005)

ich will spätestens um 1000 in winterberg sein 

und nix chillen .... stress will ich haben  chillen kann ich zu haus


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> und nix chillen .... stress will ich haben  chillen kann ich zu haus



nix stress .... chillen    fahrradfahren kann ich zu haus auch   

@Jörg
Haste gelesen wos den Döner gibt, da werden wir mal hingondeln, oder?


----------



## OLB Carre (15. Juli 2005)

sersn, des wird a geiles wochenende, hoffentlich ohne krankenhausaufenthalte und ausgekugelten schultern!   also marco, wie gesagt 07.00 uhr in weidenberg an der avia! hoff du weißst wie ma fahren müssen, ich hab absolut kein plan! bis dann! da Carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> nix stress .... chillen    fahrradfahren kann ich zu haus auch
> 
> @Jörg
> Haste gelesen wos den Döner gibt, da werden wir mal hingondeln, oder?



das is aber nen teures chillen wenn man extra so weit fährt dafür 

döner ... hmm wenn nicht schon mal nen paar beiträge unsichtbar gemacht worden wären wegen nem türkenkommentar würd ich jetzt was schreiben 

hab auf jedenfall nen 6 eurogrill mit echter holzkohle gekauft und hab sogar nen grillanzünder dabei ... net neidisch werden wenn der komische einmalgrill net so will wie er soll 

dann sehen wir uns in winterberg ... wird sicher geil ... aber bitte chillig fahren ... die Krankenhäuser in NRW sind net so gut wie die im bayerischen königreich 

macht nichts unüberlegtes an dieser komischen box


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Juli 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> sersn, des wird a geiles wochenende, hoffentlich ohne krankenhausaufenthalte und ausgekugelten schultern!   also marco, wie gesagt 07.00 uhr in weidenberg an der avia! hoff du weißst wie ma fahren müssen, ich hab absolut kein plan! bis dann! da Carré!



 
Aber mein Gerümpel hab ich fei noch net dabei, bin da nur um dir den Weg zu weisen...
Hoffetlich passt des alles rein...  

Wie wir fahn müssen weiß ich schon, wenn ma in hamburg sind, wars zu weit


----------



## littledevil (16. Juli 2005)

hey rich hab die fotos in meiner gallerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Juli 2005)

yo yo cool

wenigstens einer, auf den man sich verlassen kann!


----------



## littledevil (18. Juli 2005)

ähh.. wer?


----------



## littledevil (18. Juli 2005)

richi schau mal 

da könnt ma eigentlich hinfahren

hier 

schau ma mal


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juli 2005)

the bones!!!
wow yeah da fahr ma hin
cooool!
...
ah fahrrad fahren kann man da auch...hmmm


----------



## littledevil (19. Juli 2005)

Na, alle wieder gut heimgekommen?
Will Bilder sehen!!!


----------



## OLB Carre (19. Juli 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Na, alle wieder gut heimgekommen?
> Will Bilder sehen!!!



ja, sind alle unverletzt zurückgekommen, sogar ohne nennenswerte bikedefekte! war saugeil, ein riesiger spielplatz für biker! so ne funbox muss ich mir auch zamzimmern! muss da auf jeden fall bald noch mal hin! wenn des net so weit zum fahren wär!   jörg, will auch bilder sehn!   na dann, schau ma mal was nächstes wochenende geht! cu! da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2005)

Ah, sehe ihr seit auch heimgekommen  
Sind einige schöne Bilda geworden.
Aber ist für zur Zeit für mich ziehmlich komplex Bilda ins Internet zu stellen....mal schauen.
Ja.....und diese Funbox zum hochspringen   die ist dann doch nur der Kamikaze Gee gesprungen     


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hey rich hab die fotos in meiner gallerie!




Tolle Bilder  

Aber ihr habt eure Helme vergessen  


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (19. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.....und diese Funbox zum hochspringen   die ist dann doch nur der Kamikaze Gee gesprungen
> G.



weiß des der wastl schon?


----------



## littledevil (19. Juli 2005)

kamikaze g? gegen die wand??   war die sooo hoch??

@carre: nächstes we? hm.. können ja mal dein flyingcircus einfahren.. irgendwo in einer stadt.. 

werd wohl auch noch mal nach winterberg fahren dieses jahr.. irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (19. Juli 2005)

achja falls noch wer mit nach dresden kommen will.. ich hab dort begrenzt schlafplätze.. streetfahren ist dort ganz gut glaub ich und des was die dort in arnsdorf gebaut habem sieht auch recht fett aus


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juli 2005)

wat is dat jetzt schon sicher..nimmeste mcih mit???
wat fürne freude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juli 2005)

achja ähem...noch ein zitat von meinem urgroßvater:
"mein junge *räusper* ich sag immer.....wenn mal was nicht in ordnung ist..und du dich schlecht fühlst.....ich sag immer: steckste den finger in po und Dresden.....*räusper*"


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> weiß des der wastl schon?



Ne.  

G.


----------



## littledevil (19. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> wat is dat jetzt schon sicher..nimmeste mcih mit???
> wat fürne freude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Juli 2005)

wat ez? ich checks nimma?


----------



## littledevil (20. Juli 2005)

also ich fahr wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.....und diese Funbox zum hochspringen   die ist dann doch nur der Kamikaze Gee gesprungen



 

War einfach nur geil dort


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Juli 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fahr wahrscheinlich schon



und ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (20. Juli 2005)

kannst scho mitfahren     
morgen fahren wir übrigens nach der arbeit in rawatz.. im park oder so. mit wastl, christian und dem teufel


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Juli 2005)

naja..morgen wollte ich ja eigentlich zum stammtisch..es sei denn wir einigen uns darauf, dass wir dann danach direkt nach bayreuth fahren..


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Juli 2005)

@ andy
www.unfugmacher.de und dann doch bitte mal auf körners scheinwelt..
(und registrier dich --und alle anderen auch!!!..)


----------



## littledevil (20. Juli 2005)

nee.. ich nix stammtisch.. keine zeit für das! Nur Radfahren!


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Juli 2005)

ja andislowski..recht haste..aber ich muss och noch einkäufe tätigen in bayreuth und so..hmmm


----------



## Dr.Q (20. Juli 2005)

fands ja auch mega genial !!!   
videos sind auch goil geworden, muss i mal rüberspielen und brennen und so...

ach ja schoner und bremse ist heute gekommen, werd sie eventuell morgen mal am oberpf.turm einfahren oder besser ienbremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2005)

Ja genau tu mir auch mal brennen tuen tun. 
Damit ich auch mal in groß sehe wie ich in einer Staubwolke am Boden aufgehe  
Hab mein Rad heute mal inner- und äußerlich entstaubt und alles wieder gradegebogen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2005)

Wer fährt denn eigentlich ende des Monats anfang August mit nach Leogang, Nordpark und weil man eh schon da ist Saalbach bei Nichtnmatsch.

G.


----------



## littledevil (21. Juli 2005)

hmm.. ich net


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein Rad heute mal inner- und äußerlich entstaubt und alles wieder gradegebogen.


Da wartet meins noch drauf...




			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt denn eigentlich ende des Monats anfang August mit nach Leogang, Nordpark und weil man eh schon da ist Saalbach bei Nichtnmatsch.



Hm ich sag mal JA   

Und welche Maße hat deine Therm-A-Rest Matte?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2005)

so meld mich auch mal wieder zu wort  winterberg war wirklich sehr schön .. auch wenn ich nicht wirklich fahren hätte dürfen ... aber jetzt wo die beiden prüfungen durch sind weis ich das es zum glück kein prob war  



			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt denn eigentlich ende des Monats anfang August mit nach Leogang, Nordpark und weil man eh schon da ist Saalbach bei Nichtnmatsch.
> 
> G.


 
ich würd mal sagen da reden wir nochmal drüber obs nicht doch die schweiz wird  ... terminlich kann ich erst ab anfang august  soll heissen das WE im Juli wohl eher noch nicht (is die woche nach alp d´huez wo der tim von hof meinte) ... ich hoff mal diesmal könn mer über den termin reden nachdem du mich indirekt nach winterberg gezwungen hast  

wenn ösiland ... dann sollte planai/schladming dazu 

red mer mal am WE drüber 

ab morgen 12:30 bin ich wieder nen freier mensch


----------



## OLB Carre (21. Juli 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> fands ja auch mega genial !!!
> videos sind auch goil geworden, muss i mal rüberspielen und brennen und so...


auch haben wollen! was is etz mit deinem dämpfer rausgekommen! hatte er ne lösung? 

@ jörg: mir kannste mal die ganzen winterberg bilder brennen! auch die, die nich so doll sind! werd des wochenende eh mal in deine richtung kommen! vielleicht geht ja sonntag ne ausfahrt zam! na dann viel spass noch! c ya! da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2005)

Werd dann gleich mal mehr antworten und auch mal 5 Winterbergpics reinstellen  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Maße hat deine Therm-A-Rest Matte?




61740


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg: mir kannste mal die ganzen winterberg bilder brennen! auch die, die nich so doll sind! werd des wochenende eh mal in deine richtung kommen! vielleicht geht ja sonntag ne ausfahrt zam! na dann viel spass noch! c ya! da Carré!



Gut.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hoff mal diesmal könn mer über den termin reden nachdem du mich indirekt nach winterberg gezwungen hast



Manche muß man halt zu ihrem Glück zwingen  
Immerhin kannst du jetzt dafür so was ähnliches wie Wallridefahren  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2005)

So, jetzt aber die Bilda.
Da ist sogar der Beweis drauf, daß jetzt schon primitive Downhiller Wände hoch fahren können  
Und keine Angst KamikazeChiller, von dir gibts auch schöne Wändebilder, bzw. von allen sind ein paar schöne dabei.

G.


----------



## littledevil (21. Juli 2005)

nich schlecht!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Juli 2005)

schön!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> nich schlecht!!



Hast du auch auf Bild 4 links hinten den Curved Wallride gesehen.

G.


----------



## littledevil (22. Juli 2005)

nee..ich seh da auch immer noch keinen   
aber evtl bald in meinem garten


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Juli 2005)

also bitte!


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Juli 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> 61740
> 
> 
> G.



  Nicht 906090   

Bilder sind     will wieder hin


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Juli 2005)

der drop schaut aber schon sehr verdächtig nach kinderkacke aus!
und hochgesprungen wär ich auch (mit tricks)


----------



## littledevil (22. Juli 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Juli 2005)

du brauchst gar net lachen..du wärst netmal den curved wallride gefahren..wie auch wenn du ihn nichtmal siehst...achja wer will kann heut auf meinen "abschlusball" kommen..ich komm auch in zivil hehe..da gibts auch alkohol!!!!! in kemnath an der mehrzweckhalle..da beim skaterpark


----------



## littledevil (22. Juli 2005)

vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei.. spielt da auch ne tanzkapelle? 
Dann heißts mal wieder der richie und der alkohol.. hmm, ich trag dich net heim


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Juli 2005)

hehe cool! ja ne tanzkapelle und mortal agony..lol
ne wat wollt ich sagen achja genau..ja hab keine karte für dich..aber des kring ma scho hin..ab 8e gehts losl..wird mich freuen
dere


----------



## OLB Wastl (22. Juli 2005)

Hi wollte euch mal mein neues zeigen

passend zur dirt jumper in weiss!

mfg

wastl


----------



## OLB Carre (23. Juli 2005)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wollte euch mal mein neues zeigen
> 
> passend zur dirt jumper in weiss!
> 
> ...



flying cirkus? hat sich der lackierer verschrieben? oder habt ihr bei cube des geändert?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juli 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht 906090
> 
> Bilder sind     will wieder hin



hmm ... für nen paar mal zelten braucht man keine so "gute" matte  und bei den maßen denkst wohl eher an was anderes 

bin morgen auf jedenfall auch irgendwo schneeberg ochsenkopf ... eher mit freerider ... zum dhllen hab ich ja jetzt unter der woche zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Juli 2005)

hahah cirkus
da hat wohl mal wieder einer von zwölfa bis mittag gedacht
hahah


----------



## TimvonHof (24. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd mal sagen da reden wir nochmal drüber obs nicht doch die schweiz wird  ... terminlich kann ich erst ab anfang august  soll heissen das WE im Juli wohl eher noch nicht (is die woche nach alp d´huez wo der tim von hof meinte)



wär schade wenn ihr die schweiz alleine unsicher machen tätet...
ich bin wieder ausm urlaub zurück und hab heute leider noch soooo viel zu tun, dass ich net aufs rad komme - so wies aussieht bin ich das nexte mal aufm bike wenn ich das rothorn runtereier - hat ja auch was - so unvorbereitet


----------



## TimvonHof (24. Juli 2005)

so...
nun werd ich alleine in die schweiz fahren   
der thorsten und die flying mortadellas haben sich dazu entschieden nach alpdhuez in den französischen bergen zu bleiben und da rumzuhacken....

dann werd ich einfach alles an werkzeug mitnehmen und mich in der bikerheide, filzbach und laax vergnügen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Juli 2005)

heut war ich mal am geikopf...zwar ohne bike..aber die dirtjumps hab ich mir mal angeschaut..naja vllt fahr ich des nächste mal mit!!!
achja hab dann mit sascha sein vater dann noch nen kleinen biker (so10 oder so) von der strecke getragen, dem ist doch tatsächlich ober-und unterrohr am steuerrohr einfach weggebrochen...naja typisch scott!!!

mfg
richie


----------



## Stylo77 (24. Juli 2005)

war heut mal am ochsenkopf und keinen getroffen 
is recht lustig aber nen downhiller brauchts net wirklich 
geht der w weg nur bis zur hälfte oder hab ich mich verfahren ?


----------



## littledevil (24. Juli 2005)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wollte euch mal mein neues zeigen
> 
> passend zur dirt jumper in weiss!
> 
> ...


pah.. wer fährt denn heute noch einen weißen rahmen..   

@rich: und warum fährt man ohne bike zum geißkopf??


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Juli 2005)

ja dm im cc..sascha betreuen  

hehe sei froh dast am freitag net gekommen bist bzw. hast schon einiges verpasst...filmriss ab 1 uhr nachts..krass alles sehr krass


----------



## littledevil (24. Juli 2005)

hmm.. und hat er was gerissen unser bergauf-raser?

ach da gabs doch alkohol am freitag.. naja irgendwie war ich da nicht.. keine lust gehabt.


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Juli 2005)

na klar gabs alkohol du spinner!

ja dafür , dass er das esrte jahr u 23 fährt (noch 3 jahre vor sich) ist der 21te platz der absolute hammer!
von ca. 50-60 a-fahrern


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2005)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> war heut mal am ochsenkopf und keinen getroffen
> is recht lustig aber nen downhiller brauchts net wirklich
> geht der w weg nur bis zur hälfte oder hab ich mich verfahren ?



w-Weg? .... wennst auf dem warst hast dich aber gewaltig verfahren ... denk mal du meinst m-weg ... der überquert einmal den forstweg und ist am nächsten zu ende

ob man nen dhler braucht is halt immer relativ ... ich denk im ersten teil vom flecklweg schon schön federweg zu haben.
aber hast schon recht ... nen selektiver downhill fehlt 

ochsenshore gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> so...
> nun werd ich alleine in die schweiz fahren
> der thorsten und die flying mortadellas haben sich dazu entschieden nach alpdhuez in den französischen bergen zu bleiben und da rumzuhacken....
> 
> dann werd ich einfach alles an werkzeug mitnehmen und mich in der bikerheide, filzbach und laax vergnügen.



wann fährst genau?


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Juli 2005)

ja ich mein den m weg 
wo findedt man den ochsenshore ?


----------



## TimvonHof (26. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wann fährst genau?


ich fahr am samstag 30.7 nachmittags los und hab daher meinen ersten schweizer tag am sonntag. den kommenden samstag, also den 6.8 fahr ich dann wieder zurück.
damit bin ich dann die komplette erste augustwoche biken.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> w-Weg? .... wennst auf dem warst hast dich aber gewaltig verfahren ... denk mal du meinst m-weg ... der überquert einmal den forstweg und ist am nächsten zu ende



villeicht hat er sich auch überschlagen    ich hatte auf dem m-weg auch schon ein gelbes w vor mir


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juli 2005)

wer fährt mit mir fahrrad (nich im wald)??


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juli 2005)

@ wastl (bzw. andy)

hast lust auch auf dresden zu fahren..weil ich könnte auch noch mit wem anders dort hinfahren (oigen)


----------



## littledevil (26. Juli 2005)

schau ma mal wie ma des machen


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juli 2005)

ja wie jetzt????


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juli 2005)

gibst überhaupt ncoh eine medizin für kemnath? 
tausende liter strychnin für kemnath!
haut das zeug ins leitungswasserrein dann geht die ganz bande ein....könn wir unseren schönen landkreis befreien von kemnath KEMNATH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (26. Juli 2005)

haha.. cool dann hätt ich endlich meine geisterstadt.. naja geisterdorf..


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juli 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr am samstag 30.7 nachmittags los und hab daher meinen ersten schweizer tag am sonntag. den kommenden samstag, also den 6.8 fahr ich dann wieder zurück.
> damit bin ich dann die komplette erste augustwoche biken.



hmm ich könnt zuerst todtnau das rennen fahren und dann mal in der schweiz vorbeischauen


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Juli 2005)

Hey ihr müden Krieger...
Fährt morgen wer mit, Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juli 2005)

an welche zeit hast denn gedacht?  könnt so ab 15:15 ... bin aber krank oder zumindest net gesund  und deshalb sicher net zuerst aufm berg


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Juli 2005)

Hm wollte eigentlich so um 1400
aber is verhandelbar   
Am Do wollt ich mal n Lifttag am Oko machen, bist da auch da ?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juli 2005)

hmm voll voller tatendrang 

ja lifttag würd ich gern machen aber am donnerstag keine zeit leider ... bin die woche allein zu haus und kann net so ohne weiteres weg  ... aber die folgenden wochen bin ich dann endlich ganz frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (27. Juli 2005)

Also dann heut net? 
Zum Geißkopf muss ich auch nochmal, meine gewonnene Tageskarte einlösen


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2005)

zumindest net um 1400


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Juli 2005)

@ ugly andy

hey wennst bock hast, kannst ja heut auch auf speichersgrad kommen..müssen ja noch dirt fahren üben....
äh..ahcja stimmt du musst ja bis mind. halb 5 arbeiten  

naja kannst ja trotzdem ma kucken
ciao!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. Juli 2005)

Also übt Rich Dirt ... brav!


----------



## littledevil (27. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> @ ugly andy
> 
> hey wennst bock hast, kannst ja heut auch auf speichersgrad kommen..müssen ja noch dirt fahren üben....
> äh..ahcja stimmt du musst ja bis mind. halb 5 arbeiten
> ...


hmm.. da könnten wir ja morgen nochmal hin.. wenn ich mal mein rad dabei hab.. is ja im schatten.. morgen solls nämlich noch wärmer werden


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Juli 2005)

Puh, heut wars scho warm genug   
Habs deshalb auch nur aufn Schneeberg geschafft   und bin dann gleich in Fichtelsee, der war aber heut saukalt   
Son Zwischending wäre gut gewesen   

Morgen mach ich aber auf jeden Fall n Lifttag, 1300-1700   
Kommt noch wer   
Jörg   

@Dr.  
Wie war rodeln?   Warst da Ochsenkopf-Nord?
Die Deore Disc könntest auf jeden Fall ,bis du wieder eine hast, haben.
Müsstest halt weng rumbasteln, weil Beläge sind glaub ich fertig und es is halt nur ne kurze Leitung.
Aber mit na großen Scheibe müsste die für vore auch ok sein.
Und wennst dann die 888 +Bremsen+ Urlaub hast, fahma dann mal an Geißkopf, Wanderstockabzeichen kaufen? 
Am Fichtelsee gibts keine Federgabelkompatiblen, mal am Ochsenkopf kuckn...


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Juli 2005)

klar bin morgen wieder ab um 2 dort!°!!!!
wär cool
so resultat:

xup gelernt...no foot cancan...komm aber noch nich auf die pedale wieder rauf..aber wenigstens zwei aufm sattel landings...sogar gestreckte beine..
jo und tobogan ansätze und one hander mit beiden händen geht jezt
ja und standard kram. 360° auch ma schön gestanden


mfg richhie


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> klar bin morgen wieder ab um 2 dort!°!!!!
> wär cool
> so resultat:
> 
> ...



WOW!
Ich will unbedingt mit nach DD. Bitte. Irgendjemand. Bitte. Arrghhhh. Uhhhhh. Ahhhh.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2005)

@kamikazeRider...
freitag bin ich wenns wetter passt am ochsenkopf ... hast da keine zeit ?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @kamikazeRider...


Meint er mich?



			
				OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> freitag bin ich wenns wetter passt am ochsenkopf ... hast da keine zeit ?


Soll das ein schlechter Witz sein? Oder redet er gar nicht mit mir ...
Fährst du etwa nach DD?
Ich raff gar nix - aber vielleicht geht es ja gar nicht um mich.
Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich unbedingt mit nach DD will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Juli 2005)

wat denkste dir denn meinste du kannst hir zweimal in forum schreiben, und dann ibst gleich der kamikazeee rider??? du spinnst wohl
! ja du erwähntest es


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2005)

kamikazeRider = supah gee 

@sahnebrot ... hab ich da in  ne wunde gestochen oder warum springst so an auf den namen


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2005)

zufällig wer bock auf todtnau und anschliessend filzbach 

ich frag ja nur ... weis ja das ich es wie immer allein machen muss


----------



## Dr.Q (27. Juli 2005)

he hey...
ja rodeln war lustig, war aber in großbüchlberg...  
mhm mhm mhm also vorderbremsen hab ich selbst 2 aber hinten da verzögert momentan nix.
vielleicht bau ich ja die vom hartail ab, mal sehen wie lang jewtzt meine braucht.

werd morgen mal min jörg eine gobel ins rad einbauen (also ne echte gobel).
der kann übrigends nicht fahren,der tut jetzt lieber walken, zumindest hab ich ihn gestern mit so nem handgelenksteil gesehen so wies die walker haben damit sie ihre stöcke net verlieren...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2005)

großbüchelberg ... zentrum der welt 

der jörg ... der daumen so schlimm? wär schon wichtig zu wissen ... weil dann muss ich in die schweiz wenn österreich nichts wird


----------



## Dr.Q (27. Juli 2005)

zenrum der welt... yepp   

weiß nicht so genau, er istz die woch glaub ich daheim, ist halt so ne bandage, und es ist ne kapsel und sehnen und weiß nicht was noch alles verletzung. 
aber des musst ihn selbst frage, bin ja nicht seine mam...  
ist nur immer noch geschwollen und nich trecht besser geworden seit ner woche oder so.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2005)

ok ... ich ruf ihn halt morgen so um 7:00 mal an  

... man da muss ich extra den wecker stellen


----------



## Dr.Q (27. Juli 2005)

ja da freut er sich bestimmt.

der hat eh lange weile, denk ich   besonders um die zeit


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @kamikazeRider...
> freitag bin ich wenns wetter passt am ochsenkopf ... hast da keine zeit ?


Doch denk schon   
Mal schaun wies heute läuft...

Was macht denn der Jörg für Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2005)

wies heute läuft .... du fährst einmal und dann ist es dir zu warm


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> wat denkste dir denn meinste du kannst hir zweimal in forum schreiben, und dann ibst gleich der kamikazeee rider???



Hey, das ist gemein!


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Juli 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wies heute läuft .... du fährst einmal und dann ist es dir zu warm



Bin sogar 8 mal gefahren   
Aber warm wie sau wars echt    

Also morgen eher Tendenz Schwimmbad   
Aber nächste woche gern mal, ich hätt auch gern mal son Linien+Fahrsicherheitstraining von nem DH-Racer


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Juli 2005)

so - ich hab wieder internet.

mein plan: ich bin die komplette nächste woche in einem ferienzimmer in lenzerheide. da die family mit ist kann ich leider keinen mehr mit aufnehmen (sind schon zu dritt in dem zimmer). sonntag werd ich aufs rothorn gondeln und dann kann ich mich ja richten - je nachdem wer und ob noch einer kommt....
sollte sich keiner melden dann bin ich wohl am montag in laax und am dienstag oder mitwoch in filzbach....

freitag ist mein letzter biketag und sammstag gehts wieder nach hause.

schade das der jörg sich torpediert hat... gute besserung noch (gibts da ein foto von?)

achja - für die die echt kommen wollen: Obacht! 120 auf der autobahn (130 ist denke ich im gespräch) und 80 auf der landstraße. autobahn kostet eine vignette von 40chf....


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Juli 2005)

@ andy

was isn jetzt sache?


----------



## littledevil (29. Juli 2005)

fahr mal mit dem sahnebrot.. ich schau mal was ich mach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Juli 2005)

na toll allein brauch ich da nciht rumfahren....


----------



## TimvonHof (29. Juli 2005)

so... auto gepackt.
3 bikes, gepäck für 3 leute, werkzeug, und 3 freie sitze mit beinfreiheit   
nur ein kasten bier passt nimmer rein   aber den müsst ich eh alleine trinken...

dann bis in ner woche - werd mal versuchen bilder zu machen - aber versprechen kann ich nix.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2005)

ich komm in die schweiz dich besuchen !!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2005)

montag filzbach
dienstag laax
mittwoch lenzerheide oder heimwärts


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2005)

so melde mich ab ...
in todtnau werd ich mich sicher net gut schlagen .... aber spass wirds schon machen


----------



## littledevil (29. Juli 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> na toll allein brauch ich da nciht rumfahren....



Angst?


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Juli 2005)




----------



## littledevil (30. Juli 2005)




----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Juli 2005)

joa saukomisch! aber basst scho wieder

g.
richie


----------



## littledevil (30. Juli 2005)

ab montag wird gearbeitet.. dann is schluß mit lustig!   

könntn eigtl mal wieder a weng fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (31. Juli 2005)

ja könnten wir...wie wärs mit heute ich ruf dich mal an

heißt des etz ich muss morgen wieder anfangen zu arbeiten..hat wastl shcon urlaub wegen mitfahren???  

mfg
richie


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2005)

Hab für die nächsten 3 Tage auch wieder Internetz  

Ja ich weiß, ich bin schon fast auf Tschikkenfeetnivoh   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht 906090



Hier die spähte Antwort 196 mal 63 mal 5 ist gleich 61740.....ist doch logisch.

Man ihr seit ja voll die luschen. Die ganze Zeit für den Oko ausmachen und dann net einmal fahren.
Haben gestern übrigens eine neue Dh-Strecke eingefahren...nämlich den Kinder Dh.
Weil der CC Dh zugebaumt war.
Vielleicht kriegen wir so mal den Tschikkenfeet auf den Oko  
Werd heut nommal wahrscheinlich hinfahren, weil noch so ein Felsendrop übrig ist den ich vorm EMän springen muß  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiß, ich bin schon fast auf Tschikkenfeetnivoh
> 
> G.



des glaubst auch nur du   

haha


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2005)

@Kamikazechiller: Hab gestern die Steinplatte Richtung Bigri runter befahren......erstbefahren  .
Man braucht schon irgendwie den ganzen Auslauf  
So jetzt könnt ihr sie wiederholen, ihr nur Wiederholer  
Und den Drop vom Block runter auf dem *****Dh könnt ihr jetzt auch "nur" noch wiederholen. 


G.  

PS: Zum Glück fährt der Tschikken nur Streeet


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2005)

Schreibt endlich was.
Ich hab nur noch bis morgen um 13 Uhr internet  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Kamikazechiller: Hab gestern die Steinplatte Richtung Bigri runter befahren......erstbefahren  .
> Man braucht schon irgendwie den ganzen Auslauf
> So jetzt könnt ihr sie wiederholen, ihr nur Wiederholer
> Und den Drop vom Block runter auf dem *****Dh könnt ihr jetzt auch "nur" noch wiederholen.


  Die Platte wollte ich doch machen   

Aber mir bleibt ja noch die geheime Slopestyle-Car-Location   
Und son superstylischer "kleiner" Roadgap wartet auch noch...der is denk ich net mal so schwer mit viel Federweg    und die Atmosphäre is halt super da, Absprung is von so nem Felsen..  

Haste jetz mal für mich ne Bildercede fertig


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2005)

Wo...welches Streetgap von einem Felsen...und was ist "klein"  
Und ist dort etwa keine normale Stickstoff-Sauerstoffatmosphere 
Ist das wohl auf keinem Klasse M Planeten  

Ja des mit der Bildacede...mmmhh...mein HAL 9000 hat jetzt fast einen kompletten Systemausfall    


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. August 2005)

Des is aufm Weg von da B303/Kiosk hoch zum Schneeberg...
Ja und des Mit dem N-O-Verhältnis is dort wirklich bissl mysteriös, mal so mal so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2005)

Du weißt aber schon das man bei einem Roadgap "über" eine Straße und nicht "auf" eine Straße springt.
Und "daneben" und "entlang" scheiden völlig aus.
Nur "über". 
Gilt aber auch diagonal in fast allen Winkeln.
Aber immer "über".
Nicht "daneben, entlang oder darauf".
Nein nur "über".
Gilt auch im heiligen Antiochien.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. August 2005)

Mit "aufm Weg" mein ich ja auch net dass man da "auf" die Straße springt sondern dass die örtliche Gegebenheit des Sprunges  auf dem Weg dahin is


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2005)




----------



## Dr.Q (2. August 2005)

juhu mein spotgerät ist endlich wieder einsatzbereit   
und was tut des saublöde wetter?   

ansonsten nichts neues im osten   

ach ja ich werd mal mit dem gesammelten videomaterial son mini-vid schneiden, ideen anregungen weiteres filmmaterial mp3´s bilder und weiß nicht alles sind hierzu herzlich willkommen


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. August 2005)

du kannst mcih ja mal filmen wenn du willst...


----------



## Dr.Q (2. August 2005)

logo   
 am oko kann man immer gut filmen   

ne könn ma schon mal wieder fahren und filmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. August 2005)

so wieder zu haus ... nichts erreicht ... hinterradspeichen gerupft und heute nacht fast vom campingplatz gespült worden ...
das einzig gute ist das ich unbeschadet blieb 

todtnau war geil ... aber hat mich mental brutal an die grenze gebracht ... mega schnell und flüssig aber auch ruppig und nicht ganz ohne risiko die strecke

filzbach kann man anschauen ... rentiert sich aber eher nicht ... die dh passagen sind fast nordparkmässig ... die northshores eher einfach und der rest komisch und sehr bremswellenbehaftet

so geh jetzt voll gefrustet ins bettchen ... wird nen weilchen dauern bis ich den "misserfolg" verkraftet hab


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2005)

14ter ist ja rein theoretisch gar net schlecht  
Ist schon mal unter den ersten 15  
Und bis auf den Grossman waren ja eh alle ca. gleich schnell.
Aber seit wann fährst du HobbyHerrn?
Und warum war der eine Ht Fahrer 10 Sec schneller  
Und warum ist der Klausmann so schnell 
Und so weiter.

Und war Filzbach wirklich so schlimm  
Wie war der Woohlride und die Holzsprünge?


G.


----------



## littledevil (3. August 2005)

warum soll ich denn immer mit aufn oko
(schreibt der chickenfeed)


----------



## Supah Gee (3. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> das einzig gute ist das ich unbeschadet blieb


Na des is doch des wichtigste   
Solln sich ja n paar ganz schön zerlegt haben, oder   


Bin gestern mal für mich teilw. was ganz neues gefahn   
Immer H-Weg...
Silberhaus - Richtung Schneeberg - H-Weg ->Platte - H-Weg -> Silberhaus - H-Weg ->Hohe Matze - H-Weg ->Kösseine - H-Weg ->Luisenburg - Bad Alexandersbad - Forsthaus - Lorenzreuth   

@Jörg
Bei Gelegenheit zeig ich dir den Sprung, dann wirst du alles verstehn


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2005)

Lorenzreuth  
Und von dort haste dich dann wieder ans Silberhaus gebeamt  

G.


----------



## fritzn (3. August 2005)

Servus Lettenbrüder!

Wollte Euch mal ein Kompliment wegen der informativen, coolen und spaßigen Homepage machen - und danken, dass ihr mir so richtig Lust gemacht habt, mal wieder im good old Fichtelgebirge zu biken!

Ich bin nämlich in den letzten paar Jahren immer gekonnt dran vorbeigefahren (N - HO) und dann eher in entweder N oder HO aufs Bike gestiegen. 

Am Montag abend hatte ich aber doch noch Zeit für einen Kurztrip, bin von HO nach Weissenstadt gefahren und hab mich auf dem Höhenweg auf den Schneeberg geschraubt (   ). Natürlich auch wieder runter, so spasslos bin ich net!

Allerdings hat das Element erwartungsgemäß geächzt und gekeucht. Mein Ding dieses Jahr ist AlpX, und das Budget ist alle. Aber ich hab jetzt natürlich voll Bock auf Freeriden bekommen!

Kann man sich irgendwo im FG nen ordentlichen Hobel ausleihen?
Habt ihr da nen Tipp?

Ehrensache ist natürlich, dass ich mich das nächste Mal VORher melde, nur hatte ich halt nur ne Stunde Zeit zum biken und musste dann wieder nach N.

Vielleicht schauen wir Nürnberger ja mal gemeinsam hoch!

Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2005)

Hmmh.....glaube nicht das bei uns ein Radladen so verrückt ist und Räder verleiht  
Cube zB. verkauft uns nichtmal welche 

G.


----------



## fritzn (3. August 2005)

Ja, dachte mir schon, dass es SO weit noch nicht ist.  
Gibt´s nicht bei einigen Bikeparks schon Verleiher? Kann auch nur Wunschdenken sein...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> 14ter ist ja rein theoretisch gar net schlecht
> Ist schon mal unter den ersten 15
> Und bis auf den Grossman waren ja eh alle ca. gleich schnell.
> Aber seit wann fährst du HobbyHerrn?
> ...



hobby herren is lockerer  ... der grossman ist nicht "der" grossman an den du denkst 

war und bin leider noch immer net ganz gesund (schlepp schon seit wochen ne erkältung mit) sonst wären locker noch nen paar sekunden drin gewesen  ... aber bin zufrieden und die strecke macht wirklich richtig bock

filzbach ... die holzsprünge ... voll unrund anzufahren
der wallride hätt dir wohl denk ich spass macht ... aber die strecke war halt insgesamt nicht rund und schon total zufahren


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2005)

zum schnellen ht fahrer ... das is der michael schnell ... nen wirklich wahnsinniger von zonenschein aus der zone 

zu österreich ... wetter sieht net wirklich toll aus am wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2005)

Ist doch immer ne Sonne mit dabei.  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (3. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Lorenzreuth
> Und von dort haste dich dann wieder ans Silberhaus gebeamt
> 
> G.



Sogar bis nach Weidenberg


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch immer ne Sonne mit dabei.
> 
> G.



wenns so bleibt macht es keinen sinn zu fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2005)




----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2005)

hab grad mitm jörg ausgemacht das der ösilandroadtrip stattfindet ... beginn in schladming am freitag 

wer sich anhängen will is gern willkommen


----------



## littledevil (4. August 2005)

fehlt a weng was..


----------



## Supah Gee (4. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad mitm jörg ausgemacht das der ösilandroadtrip stattfindet ... beginn in schladming am freitag
> 
> wer sich anhängen will is gern willkommen



Seit ihr auch mal in Innsbrooklyn?  Da würde ich bei gutem Wetter mal vorbeischaun


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2005)

klar sind wir auch dort


----------



## Supah Gee (4. August 2005)

Wann denn? Schreib mal den Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (4. August 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ihr auch mal in Innsbrooklyn?  Da würde ich bei gutem Wetter mal vorbeischaun



ohoh


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2005)

der wahrscheinliche plan

freitag
Schladming 

samstag
evtl 5 Gondeltour

sonntag
Leogang/Saalbach

montag
leogang oder Innsbruck

dienstag
Innsbruck oder Hindelang

mittwoch
Hindelang

genau genommen is das ganze net wirklich genau geplant


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2005)

beweissfoto ... todtnau wiesensprung


----------



## littledevil (5. August 2005)




----------



## Chickenfeed (6. August 2005)

@little devil

hab grad meine hfx dran bauen wollen....da fällt mir auf, dass die aufnahme fehlt(WASLT!!!!).....hmm weißt scho des schwarze ding an dem des dann am rahmen fest gemacht wird..hab dann mal die von der vr-bremse genommen..aber die is glaub ich falsch  
hmm naja mal kucken ansonsten muss ich halt mit der blöden xt mit bremskraft von fast null fahren..naja ma kucken

mfg
richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. August 2005)

man immer der gleiche scheiß immer die bremsen für alles am rad hab ich eigentlich ne super lösung aber mit dem hightec scheiß gibts immer nur probs....ich kauf mir jetzte ne hs33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (6. August 2005)

hab noch ein paar hayes adapter da.. muss ich mal schauen ob des richtige dabei ist.. des von der vorderen dürfte eigtl net passen.. fahren wir jetzt morgen weiden oder bayreuth? bin für weiden..


----------



## TimvonHof (6. August 2005)

so leuts,
ich bin auch wieder im lande - total am ende... das rothorn war klasse, mach übrigens nur bei mittelmäßigem wetter spass weil sonst viel volk im wege steht. von filzbach hat der eman schon alles wichtige gesagt, ausser vielleicht das da widerliche steine im auslauf von den drops stehen. laax hats etwas geregnet am vortag aber der trail den hang runter macht spass, die shores sind nicht einfach zu finden und etwas komisch nass   

das eine bild ist in laax, die anderen vom rothorn - manche werden die stelle wiedererkennen. genial ist der blick runter auf den see, dort kommt man dann (fast) an, wenn auch nicht auf dem direkten weg. hat sich gelohnt. schade dass nur der eman mit konnte und schade, dasser abbrechen musste.
tim


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. August 2005)

juhuu! ich bin cube-reider of se month..mal schauen wann das bild online is hehe


----------



## Dr.Q (7. August 2005)

reider heißt schon lange twix...   

@TvH schöne Bilder...genial


----------



## Supah Gee (7. August 2005)

Is das Schnee    

Mal schaun obs beim Eman und Jörg auch geschneit hat   

Gestern am Ochsenkopf hatten wir ja voll Glück mim Wetter, wenn ich da heut so ausm Fenster schau...  
Habt ihr ne Sparkasse gefunden?
@Dr.Q
Du kriegst noch 50Zent von mir


----------



## littledevil (7. August 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> juhuu! ich bin cube-reider of se month..mal schauen wann das bild online is hehe



kewl.. dann bin ich fotograferer of the month   

wetter schaut irgendwie relativ suboptimal aus.. naja evtl wirds noch besser.. hab keine lust schon wieder bei regen in weiden zu fahren


----------



## OLB Carre (7. August 2005)

haben keine sparkasse gefunden, kein plan wo die fichtelberger und brandler ihr geld herham! 

@littledevil: mit streeten wirds nix, das passende bike is in regensburg! und wetter is ja auch mal kacke! nächstes mal mach ma scho a bissl früher was aus, dann nehm ich meine klitsche mit! auf jeden fall euch viel spaß! 

sersn, da Carré!


----------



## TimvonHof (7. August 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Is das Schnee


jep... den einen tag hatten wir -2 grad und (etwas) schneefall am gipfel (2890 m oderso). der schnee war nicht das problem, sondern dass die ersten hundert höhenmeter alles oberflächlich vereist war. wenn man aber blockiert hat, dann hat der reifen recht schnell grip im geröll unter dem eis gefunden   

ich war auf alle fälle froh die unseeligen kenda-reifen gegen einen 40a highroller vorne und einen almighty hinten getauscht zu haben   damit hats mich dann auch nur auf dem "übungsparkur" an der talstation gewaffelt   

in kranked 5 ist übrigens eine helmkameraszene drinnen wo die einen trail neben der ba-strecke fahren - der trail ist echt knackig und macht ab und zu fast keinen spass mehr    bin aber auch nicht mit soviel flow durch wie die pros.

so, werd nun mein bike auseiandernehmen und den schlamm aus den ecken und lagern wieder durch fett ersetzen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. August 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hab keine lust schon wieder bei regen in weiden zu fahren



 


scheiß hfx9 die schlechteste bremse der welt ich hasse sie..leider is se net abgebrochen, als ich heut drauf getreten bin (mehrmals..mit absicht"


----------



## TimvonHof (7. August 2005)

?  
was für probleme haste denn immer mit der kiste? ich hab am norco auch so ein ding dran. hat nach 1000 hm etwas fading aber ansonsten hat sie mich mehrfach gut verzögert....

vielleicht liegts aber auch daran, dass ich nicht dagengentrete    (sorry)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (7. August 2005)

Meine zwei (Scott und Big Hit) gehen auch gut. Ok, die kleine Scheibe am Big Hit hinten is am Gardasee verdampft, aber jetzt mit der großen keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. August 2005)

vllt liegts aber auch daran, dass du keine manuals kannst oder andere tricks bei denen du eine gut dosierbare bremse brauchst!


----------



## TimvonHof (7. August 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> vllt liegts aber auch daran, dass du keine manuals kannst oder andere tricks bei denen du eine gut dosierbare bremse brauchst!


stimmt - ich brauch die halt nur zum bremsen 
 und da hab ich heut bei der bestandsaufnahme festgestellt, dass ich zu langsam bin    hab in der schweiz hinten einen neuen satz bremsbeläge runter gemacht. blöde angst - geht ganz schön ins geld   
ansonsten is alles heile. der bikehändler meines vertrauens kann das noch gar nicht glauben   

so - ich geh nun ein steak essen und ein bier trinken.

an die ösi-fraktion: wie wars denn - hat euch das wasser vom ber gespült? seit ihr die fetten, nassen shores in insbrooklyn gefahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. August 2005)

mann wo ich bin regnets ... mehr sag ich net


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. August 2005)

Ich find' miene HFX9 schnieke, die verzögert sogar mich   

Das mit dem dosieren lernst noch, bremsen ist eben Krieg


----------



## Supah Gee (8. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mann wo ich bin regnets ... mehr sag ich net


Doch erzähl mal!
Seit ihr wohl schon wieder daheim


----------



## littledevil (8. August 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hab keine lust schon wieder bei regen in weiden zu fahren



hmm.. mal wieder.. also weiden nur noch bei richtig schönem wolkenlosem himmel ansteuern.. und nur noch wenn der chicken wieder mal mit seiner bremse klarkommt   

@carre: hm.. wetter hat immerhin mal ne stunde gehalten    .. naja nächstes mal sag ich früher bescheid


----------



## littledevil (8. August 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find' miene HFX9 schnieke, die verzögert sogar mich
> 
> Das mit dem dosieren lernst noch, bremsen ist eben Krieg



black metal ist krieg..kennst des??

ich kann ja wohl alles viel besser als ihr alle zusammen...ahh ich hab kein bock mehr auf arbeiten
**** scheiß littledevil


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. August 2005)

Ob ich Nargaroth kenn ? Natürlich !
Der Text is mal lustich... dazu die Bilder   
Sich über vltra-trve-BM-pandas lvstich machen ist Krieg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (8. August 2005)

hahha ich lach mich kaputt jFEIJERARBEND!


----------



## NWD (8. August 2005)

sersn,
ein kumpel und ich werden am mittwoch auch endlich mal am OKO sein, so ab 11:00 uhr. is jemand von euch da, der uns die trails zeigen könnte?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. August 2005)

ja is sicher wer da


----------



## NWD (8. August 2005)

ja wunderbar! bist du gleich um 11uhr da oder sieht man sich im laufe des tages??


----------



## OLB EMan (8. August 2005)

@supah gee

zum ösilandtrip ... also wenn wir in schladming am sonntag gewesen wären ... wären wir im schnee gefahren 

aber wir waren freitag dort und da wars opti. is echt ne reise wert die strecke ... hab davon auch ne helmcamaufnahme 

samstag in leogang wars dann schon sehr schlammig und die strecke sehr spannend zu fahren  vor zwei jahren hab ich gedacht das die strecke bei regen gar net zu fahren is  aber nach nen paar abfahrten hab ich grossteils sogar nen flow reingebracht.

saalbach am sonntag war ne schlammschlacht wie ich sie glaub ich noch net erlebt hab. in saalbach an dem tag zu fahren war wegen der niedrigen temperaturen schon etwas grenzwertig aber doch ganz schön schlussendlich

fazit ... sch... wetter aber das beste draus gemacht


----------



## OLB EMan (8. August 2005)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> ja wunderbar! bist du gleich um 11uhr da oder sieht man sich im laufe des tages??



muss ich mal mitm jörg ausmachen ... aber 11 geht schon denk ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NWD (8. August 2005)

sehr gut!! da ersparen wir uns wenigstens die planlose wegesuche und das berghochschieben weil man doch verkehrt abgebogen is.


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. August 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich Nargaroth kenn ? Natürlich !
> Der Text is mal lustich... dazu die Bilder
> Sich über vltra-trve-BM-pandas lvstich machen ist Krieg !



kannst du keine us schreiben oder is des jetzt kuhl vs zu benutzen


----------



## TimvonHof (8. August 2005)

mal sehen ob ich familienfrei bekomme. hab am dienstag 24h dienst und könnte bei günstigen voraussetzungen dann auch um 1100 am lift sein. ich seh das schon richtig.... lifttag mit dem bergabfahrrad, oder?
ich mein die geometrie vom allein ein bergauf nicht unbedingt zulässt....


----------



## OLB EMan (8. August 2005)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> sehr gut!! da ersparen wir uns wenigstens die planlose wegesuche und das berghochschieben weil man doch verkehrt abgebogen is.



ihr wollt nur ochsenkopf oder? also nur bergab ... DH bike einsatz


----------



## NWD (8. August 2005)

richtiich, nur bergabfahrrad!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. August 2005)

V statt u ist einfach trver...
musst mal in a paar BM-Plattenbooklets (besonders von richtig posigen Bands, die wert darauf legen, extrem true zu sein) schauen, da wird immer trve cvlt geschrieben... ein Heidenspass, das n bisschen dvrch den Kakao zv ziehen 

Ist einfach so n alter Metal-Witz, hatte dir eigentlich zugetraut, das du den kennst


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. August 2005)

muss ich mich jetzt schämen?


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. August 2005)

muss ich mich jetzt schämen?


----------



## littledevil (8. August 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich Nargaroth kenn ? Natürlich !
> Der Text is mal lustich... dazu die Bilder
> Sich über vltra-trve-BM-pandas lvstich machen ist Krieg !


   

richi hör mal auf unter meinem namen was ins forum zu schreiben


----------



## Supah Gee (9. August 2005)

@EMan
Klingt schon   aber wohl n bissl zu schlammig für mich   obwohl ich heuer schon paar mal gefahren bin wo ich die letzten Jahre nie dran gedacht hätte   
Und Nordpark wart ihr dann gar net   

Fähr am Sa mal wer mit an Geißkopf    DR.Q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2005)

geisskopf is das wochenende nach diesem WE geplant ... glaub ich

... ich bin da aber wohl in bad wildbad ... falls einer mitwill .. is ne schöne flowige relativ locker zu fahrende strecke


----------



## littledevil (9. August 2005)

@ andy

ok!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (9. August 2005)

Nee, chicken is schon ok, bist ja noch jung   

heute scheint bei uns endlich mal der regen für mehr als 10 min. aufzuhören *freu*
Gestern bin ich in enormen Regen geraten, der mich innerhalb von 30 sek bis auf die Boxershort durchgeweicht hat


----------



## littledevil (9. August 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @ andy
> 
> ok!


----------



## Dr.Q (9. August 2005)

mhm geißkopf will ich auch mal hin, ja mhm dieses we... mhm nächstes we, ach egal hauptsache fahren   
mal sehen was sich ergibt...


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. August 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. August 2005)

@ trve uikinger

sach ma hast dv zufällig nargoroth alben daheim?


----------



## littledevil (10. August 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## littledevil (10. August 2005)

wasn los? traurig????
wann fahrn ma wieder? harald baut mir ne neue xt zam meine is jtzt total in arsch...hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (10. August 2005)

cool.. ich kann mich mit mir selbst unterhalten

freitag evtl.. 
der harry davidson?


----------



## TimvonHof (10. August 2005)

ach übrigens.... eman glückwunsch zum 14.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. August 2005)

ach die hayes geht irgendwie doch ganz gut mittlerweile..hmm muss man nur richtig den hebel justieren..naja bau mir doch noch eine auf
ja ok FREITAG is gut
!
mfg
richie


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2005)

bin dieses WE in tabarz ... habe keine regenreifen ... also wehe es regnet  was es ja eh tut


----------



## littledevil (12. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bin dieses WE in tabarz ... habe keine regenreifen ... also wehe es regnet  was es ja eh tut


vielos spassos!! wie man bei uns sagt...


----------



## OLB Carre (13. August 2005)

sersn, is wer am sonntag am ochsenkopf? werd mit nem kumpel auf jeden fall a bissl heizen gehen! vielleicht sieht man sich! auf bald! da carre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (13. August 2005)

sind auch wieder hier, mit ein paar defekten mehr  
sowas ist mir a noch nie passiert, plattfuß schaltwerk rundrum gebogen speichen verdrückt und des alles in einem, ohne wo angegangen gestürzt oder sonstiges zu sein   

ansonsten wars voll super wetter genial stecke trocken echt genial.  

@ carre kann leider morgen aus defektgründen nicht kommen


----------



## OLB Carre (14. August 2005)

wo zum geier warst du? sind ganz schön viele defekte auf einmal! werd morgen trotzdem da sein! sersn!


----------



## Dr.Q (14. August 2005)

am geiskopf. ja letzte fahrt, letzter sprung, alles super, will weiterfahren fang an zu treten, auf einmal krachts pfeift und schepperts; alles hin    

jo wünsch ich schon ma viel spass und regenfreies wetter


----------



## Supah Gee (14. August 2005)




----------



## littledevil (14. August 2005)




----------



## Chickenfeed (14. August 2005)

daheim-vodkabull-wiesenfest-sanitäter-security-polizei-daheim-wiesenfest-security-jackycola-daheim

die ganze geschichte demnächst in: richies episoden des wahnsinns


----------



## littledevil (14. August 2005)

klingt lustig


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2005)

so zurück aus der zone  volle schlammschlacht am sonntag ... die strecke erkennst da im rennlauf kaum wieder. ich kauf jetzt schlammreifen dann regnets garantiert nie wieder 

samstag 8. im trockenen ... sonntag 10. trotz bodenprobe ... für meine verhältnisse ganz gut ... 
das der klausmann bei regen nur 2 sekunden langsamer war als bei trockenheit vergessen wir mal schnell 

der fischbach hat alle in seiner klasse gebügelt ... wenn der so weiter macht beerbt er mal den klausmann ... hat nen sehr schönen fahrstil drauf.






hier sieht man das ganze ausmass der schlammschlacht
http://www.flowride.de/photos/main.php?g2_view=core:ShowItem&g2_itemId=2487&g2_page=4


----------



## TimvonHof (16. August 2005)

bin ich ja fast aweng neidisch...
ich weis dass ihr am we am gk seid, aber is vielleicht noch einer da, der evt am oko mit fahren geht - hab nur nen halben tag zeit und kann net mit an gk


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2005)

> bin ich ja fast aweng neidisch...



neidisch auf was  ... man das war saukalt und beim zielsprung hast wirklich null gesehen soviel dreck hattest da in den augen

das is übrigends der kleine zielsprung ... die landung vom grossen is netmal im bild 






also ich bin am WE entweder in Bad wildbad oder geisskopf oder feuerberg  falls es net regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (16. August 2005)

neidisch aufs fahren...
war seit der schweiz nimmer ernsthaft unterwegs.... das mit dem zielsprung ist eh nix für mich - irgendwann werd ich mich mal ans fliegen gewöhnen, momentan hab ich aber eher hühnerwege wenns über gaps oder doppelte geht....


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich ja fast aweng neidisch...
> ich weis dass ihr am we am gk seid, aber is vielleicht noch einer da, der evt am oko mit fahren geht - hab nur nen halben tag zeit und kann net mit an gk




Pohh schwitz.....bis ich des alles jetzt gelesen hab   seit meinem letzten Internetzugangsmöglichkeitstag.

Also wenn ich zum Geißkopf fahr, dann eh nur Fr und Sam. Also hät ich Son Zeit.
Aber erst ab 12.30Uhr. Weil ich Vormittag unbedingt daheim sein will.

@Emän: Drumm warst du net da. Hast dich schon wieder im Osten rumgetrieben.
Hast du nicht genug vom Schlamm 
Aber unsere Sonntagsrunde ist auch ziemlich naß ausgefallen  und dreckig  
Aber dafür hatten die Steine echt gut Grip.
Hast du mal die am häufigst angesehenen Bilder angesehen   Mmh..wahrscheinlich die Landratsämter   

@Ohl: Wer fährt denn eigentlich zum Gk  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

@Emän: Was sagst du zum Cai Dom 2005     

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Was sagst du zum Cai Dom 2005
> 
> G.



wennst mitfährst ... sofort


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2005)

morgen wer bock auf okopf? muss mich steinmässig einfahren für bad wildbad  falls ich fahren sollt

@jörg ... wenn ich net wildbad fahr ... könnt mer nen tag aufm feuerberg fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wennst mitfährst ... sofort



Hab zwar net so genau hingeschaut aber meld uns an, dann fahr ich mit  
Des wär wohl auch was fürn Andy.....schreib ihn mal ne SMS.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2005)

na net so ganz schnell


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> morgen wer bock auf okopf? muss mich steinmässig einfahren für bad wildbad  falls ich fahren sollt
> 
> @jörg ... wenn ich net wildbad fahr ... könnt mer nen tag aufm feuerberg fahrn



Mist muß Nachmittag erbern. 

Mmmh... Feuerberg...willst wohl schon fürn KoB nierndrehn.


@Ohl,.... Emän und besonders KamikazeChiller: 
Wird in sehr kurzer Zeit die erste "Rote" Stelle am Oko geben    
Und sie wird psychomenthal "Rot" sein     net technisch.
Also schnallt euch an...der FPSh ist Kinderkram gegen diese Stelle   
Zumindest was die Steilizität angeht.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> na net so ganz schnell




Lusche   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2005)

man wir brauchen sprünge am okopf ... keine steilstellen oder drops ... sprünge !!!! jumps


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> man wir brauchen sprünge am okopf ... keine steilstellen oder drops ... sprünge !!!! jumps



Am Ende des Steilstücks kommt dann schon sowas ähnliches wie ein Sprung, zumindest fehlt ein wenig der Boden 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Lusche
> 
> G.



der grosse hacken an dem ding is das man die strecke nur einmal fährt ... ne unbekannte strecke sofort im wettkampf zu fahren is net ganz ohne risiko 

würde sich natürlich gut mit innsbruck verbinden lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> der grosse hacken an dem ding is das man die strecke nur einmal fährt ... ne unbekannte strecke sofort im wettkampf zu fahren is net ganz ohne risiko
> 
> würde sich natürlich gut mit innsbruck verbinden lassen



25km Risiko.....mmh.....egal. 
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  

Meine Zeit ist aber begrenzt.....wie weit ist denn Innsbruck weg.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @.... *besonders KamikazeChiller: *
> Wird in sehr kurzer Zeit die erste "Rote" Stelle am Oko geben
> Und sie wird psychomenthal "Rot" sein     net technisch.
> Also schnallt euch an...der FPSh ist Kinderkram gegen diese Stelle
> Zumindest was die Steilizität angeht.



   

Na dann aber schnell, weil mein KamikazeeStyle wird so langsam aber sicher immer mehr zum "SupahAllesUnterKontrolleKillerStyle"


----------



## TimvonHof (16. August 2005)

@jörg.
wenn du sa nachmittag "erbern" musst - vielleicht wollen wir uns vormittags wenn der lift aufmacht am oko treffen....
gegen nachmittag hab ich dann eben auch keine zeit mehr, also nix gk oder feuerberg bei mir 

harre deiner,
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg.
> wenn du sa nachmittag "erbern" musst - vielleicht wollen wir uns vormittags wenn der lift aufmacht am oko treffen....
> gegen nachmittag hab ich dann eben auch keine zeit mehr, also nix gk oder feuerberg bei mir
> 
> ...



Sa erbern  ...Sa erbere ich nie 
Mußt irgendwas irgendwie verzusammwechselt haben.  

Ich hab nur So vormittag keine Zeit.
Aber Sa bin ich wahrscheinlich vielleicht irgendwo.
Ansonsten ist Sa vormittag körpermetabolismusmäßig immer schlecht.
Tageszeiten die mit vor... beginnen sind eigentlich nur zum frühstücken gut  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2005)

@Nommal TvH: Aber schreib mal wennste Zeit hast (außer Sa Vor...). 
Hätte schon mal lußt mit dir und deinem Allein am Oko zu fahren 

@Carre: warst du jetzt am Oko?...hat doch nur geschüttet, oder.

@Dr.Q: wart ihr Fr oder Sam?


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (16. August 2005)

jepp. waren samstag am geißkopf. war voll super. 

nur der materialzustand an meinem bike nervt... grrr

@ jörg wann hast du den schicht? bzw wann hättest mal kurz zeit. bräuchte mal dein kettenschlüsseldings zum kasette runter machen. sonst bring ich die speichen nicht rein...

hab fr und sa keine zeit, sonntag eigentlich schon, insofern mein bike wieder funktionstüchtig ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2005)

Schreibt endlich was.....mir ist langweilig  

Werd morgen am Vormittag erbern. Werd dann wohl am Nachmittag irgendwie   activ sein. 

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (17. August 2005)

und heut tust wohl nachmittag erbern...


----------



## TimvonHof (17. August 2005)

hab grad aus reiner verzweiflung ein roadgap gemacht   
ist locker 30cm hoch und man springt dann auch 3 m weit...... verdammt was tu ich eigentlich    

werd wohl nun doch am sa VORmittag am oko-lift sein. mal sehen 3 mal den 5* runter und dann weiter fahren nach kulmbach - da is "familienzwang"... sonst würd ich mit an feuerberg. macht sicher total laune nach dem regen der letzten wochen


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2005)

sehr grosses roadgap  

hmm jörg ... hättest das gesagt wär ich morgen ochsenkopf gefahren 

der carre war sicher am okopf ... am lift haben sie mir gesagt das zwei irre den ganzen sonntag gefahren sind im regen 

informierst dich ja wirklich übers Cai Dom 2005


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2005)

@TvH: Du scheinst einen VORWahn zu haben. Ich bin eher NACHWahner.
Samstag VORMittag..mmmh...mal schauen.
Es muß sich doch irgend eine Ausrede finden lassen.

@Emän: Wußt ich erst ab VORhin.
Apropos Cai Dom, die Startreihenfolge beim Massenstart richtet sich fei nach den Anmeldungen  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (17. August 2005)

ahm...
kann das sein, dass caidom im prinzip nur schnelles forstwegheizen ist?
oben isses mal fall-linie die piste runter und unten kommen dann ein paar treppen dazu (übrigens eine sehr schmerzhaft aussehende sequenz auf der homepage...)

kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es sich lohnt dafür nach brixen zu eiern, kann mich aber auch täuschen - weil die strecke ja unbekannt beim rennen ist.


----------



## Supah Gee (17. August 2005)

@EMAN
Warst du heut am Oko liften   
Der Fleckl DH war ja voll verschwemmt und zamgfahn   

Geißkopf werd ich des we wohl net mitfahrn,weil bei uns schönes Wetter.....und dort naja....und nochmal son Glück wie letzten sa denk ich gibts net...
Achja hab jetz auch alle Drops am Geißkopf besiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (17. August 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Achja hab jetz auch alle Drops am Geißkopf besiegt



dann bist ja schon fast bei lenkerhöhe


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2005)

Ja ich war live dort wie der Fleckl Dh weggeschwemmt wurde  
Alle Drops am Geißkopf........  
Und ich werd wohl am WE auch eher daheim bleiben.
Hab eigentlich genug zu tun  

@TvH: Bilder können richtig täuschen. Wenn man welche von Schladming macht (was ich tat), dann schauen die auch alle so aus.
Oder die von der BikeAttack Lenzerheide schauen auch alle nach ohne Steine aus.
Aber des mit der Treppe sieht wirklich schmerzhaft aus  


Hab übrigens nur noch bis morgen um 12:30 Uhr Internetz   


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2005)

fleckel dh ... hmm so wirklich verändert war der heut net ... aber schon noch feucht. der erste sprung von den 4 sprüngchen is mittlerweile schon recht tricky und nimmer so ganz schön ... müss mer mal was machen

der m weg ist im unteren bereich jetzt kapput  und mit der absicherung nehmen die das auch net so ernst wie sie tun .. bin aufm M weg in 5 m entfernung am harvester in action vorbeigefahren 

cai dom ... hmm was mach mer da ... wenn ich da hinfahr dann sicher nimmer gardasee (wo ich eh net unbedingt hinmuss) im september.

langsam wirds zwar stress ... aber werd wohl Fr bis So in bad wildbad sein ... danach will ich mich dann mal wieder auf die heimischen trails konzentrieren


----------



## littledevil (17. August 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> dann bist ja schon fast bei lenkerhöhe



  



> der carre war sicher am okopf ... am lift haben sie mir gesagt das zwei irre den ganzen sonntag gefahren sind im regen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> der m weg ist im unteren bereich jetzt kapput  und mit der absicherung nehmen die das auch net so ernst wie sie tun .. bin aufm M weg in 5 m entfernung am harvester in action vorbeigefahren
> 
> cai dom ... hmm was mach mer da ... wenn ich da hinfahr dann sicher nimmer gardasee (wo ich eh net unbedingt hinmuss) im september.
> 
> langsam wirds zwar stress ... aber werd wohl Fr bis So in bad wildbad sein ... danach will ich mich dann mal wieder auf die heimischen trails konzentrieren



-Welcher M Weg? (Hoffentlich der andere  )

-Runter fahren. Und wir sind beim allerersten mal dabei  

-Warum Streß...ist doch eine flowige Strecke  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2005)

welcher m-weg ... der legendäre M-Weg halt  also richtung warmensteinach


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> welcher m-weg ... der legendäre M-Weg halt  also richtung warmensteinach



Ist der legendär weils dich da so oft legt  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2005)

hmm ich denk net das ich dort öfter bei mutter erde zu besuch war als sonstwo 

Cai dom ... red halt mal mitm andi am wochenende drüber ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2005)

Achja, stimmt. Mittlerweile bevorzugst du ja breite Forststraßen  

Hab schon mal mit dem Andy telefoniert. Ist nicht so abgeneigt.

Und viel Spaß in Bad Wildbad  
Und laß dir net wieder 30 Sec. von den Junioren abnehmen  


G.  

PS: Werd heut wo Rotes runterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2005)

hmm ich behaupt jetzt mal das du froh gewesen wärst wennst meine zeit gefahren hättest


----------



## TimvonHof (18. August 2005)

der m-weg ist kaputt? alos der weg der für mich der w-weg ist weil ich da immer auf dem rücken rumrutsch?
wie dem auch sei - ich bin am samstag VORmittag dann am oko-lift. wann macht der den auf? den jörg frag ich da lieber net, weil der eh sagt so gegen 13 uhr oder so   

vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere mit - übrigens solls in der republik anfangen zu regnen am samstag. und sonntag soll dann wieder unter aller sau sein   das ist ein toller sommer dieses jahr - entweder es spült einen den hang runter oder man holt sich frostbeulen oder einen sonnenbrad - und wenns toll kommt klappt das alles an einem tag. der muss doch mal zu ende sein, der april....


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2005)

also die wichtigsten teile des M (oder für den tim halt W) weges sind schon noch intakt ... unten raus wo es flowig war is halt alles putt


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (20. August 2005)

super ich glaub ich komme auch morgen mal zu euch, hab mein Bike gepimpt und muss Testen. Eigentlich wollt ich ja zum Feuerberg aber auf dennen ihrer HP steht das die ab dem 15.8  keinen Liftbetrieb haben???
Naja ausserdem spüllts Underfrangn vielleicht weg und bei euch bleibts schön.
Also wenn des Wetter net so schlecht ist bin ich auch am OKO


----------



## OLB Carre (20. August 2005)

sersn, meld mich auch mal wieder! ich war letzten sonntag mitm martin am oko! den kenn ihr noch aus saalbach, einer der beiden dynamics freezer fahrer! sehr komischer tag, sind aber trotzdem sieben mal gefahren, klassische schlammschlacht halt! mein bike hats zweimal ausm lift gehaun, einmal war ich schuld und des andere mal der liftboy, also war nicht nur ich zu blöd! weis auch net was da nich funktioniert hat, gab nen ruck, dass mich selbst fast ausm sessel rausgehaun hat! dann hats me no sauber am oshore auf die fresse gelegt, paar äste in den bauch gerammt! den sollt ma halt bei dauerregen net fahren, war aber trotzdem spassig! des meiste ging auch ziemlich gut! den martin hat der trail ziemlich beeindruckt, dass er komplett geschoben bzw. gerutscht is!   also, auf bald! der Carré! 

@dr. Q: deine augen schick ich morgen früh weg, habs bis etz net eher geschafft, sorry! 

@ little devil: will bilder sehn!


----------



## Dr.Q (20. August 2005)

@ carre: alles klar. danke. vielleicht sinds ja dann schon mo oder di da. wär cool. ja ja oshore wen nass ist...  kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (20. August 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> mein bike hats zweimal ausm lift gehaun


    
Unten beim einsteigen


----------



## littledevil (20. August 2005)

bilder galleriert..   

aber dem bike gehts gut?? aus dem lift fallen.. klingt ja nicht so optimal..


----------



## TimvonHof (20. August 2005)

hi...
komm grad wieder und es war ein prima dreckstag   
der oshore is ordentlich bei dem wetter und der w-weg war mal wieder ein gehacke.
leider hab ich (mal wieder   ) keine "locals" getroffen. nur 2 leuts aus KU die dann die letzten beiden fahrten mitgemacht haben. dann hats uns aber den 5* runtergespült und wir haben abgebrochen. 

der tag ist auf alle fälle mit mir versöhnt - endlich mal wieder gefahren


----------



## TimvonHof (20. August 2005)

mal noch was anders...
hab gehört in bozi soll ein baum in den lift geraten sein (wind und so)...
ist da was dran? und weis wer ob das ding schon gebaut ist - ich mein hats sinn dort hin zu fahren wenn ich downhillen will?


----------



## TimvonHof (20. August 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> super ich glaub ich komme auch morgen mal zu euch, hab mein Bike gepimpt und muss Testen. Eigentlich wollt ich ja zum Feuerberg aber auf dennen ihrer HP steht das die ab dem 15.8  keinen Liftbetrieb haben???
> Naja ausserdem spüllts Underfrangn vielleicht weg und bei euch bleibts schön.
> Also wenn des Wetter net so schlecht ist bin ich auch am OKO


soweit ich lesen kann ist am 15.8 kein betrieb und nicht ab dem 15.8....

hab übrigens in der 3. oktoberwoche (ja, das ist zu spät für leogang) etwas urlaub und wollte wissen ob einer schon weis ob er mit mir in zb winterberg etwas frieren gehen will...


----------



## TimvonHof (20. August 2005)

bohhh is das hier öde heute .... ich mach mir nun einen wein auf und ihr seid schuld wenn ich betrunken werde


----------



## littledevil (21. August 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> bohhh is das hier öde heute .... ich mach mir nun einen wein auf und ihr seid schuld wenn ich betrunken werde


 
 

winterberg.. hmm.. da war doch was.. dritte oktoberwoche.. haben die solange offen.. keine ahnung ob ich da frei krieg.. aber hin wollt ich da schon mal..


----------



## OLB Carre (21. August 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Unten beim einsteigen



ja, unten am einstieg! irgendwas stimmt da nicht!

@little devil: seh keine bilder in deiner galerie!


----------



## littledevil (21. August 2005)

gar keine bilder? was zeigts denn an?

aber dann halt hier


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. August 2005)

schaut irgendwie net so stabil aus  

binmal auf den rest gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2005)

so zurück aus wildbad ... das 3. wochenende im regen  heut wars voller dauerregen aber irgendwie trotzdem geil zu fahren

hab echt was verpasst ... die strecke hat seit dem sie gerichtet ist vollen flow und lässt sich geil fahren. die haben nen drop reingebaut wo ich zuerst mal schlucken musst. da dürfen die dinger am okopf jetzt kein prob mehr sein  ebener holzabsprung ins steile ... reine höhe relativ genau 2 m ... drophöhe wohl so 3 m. sowas passt irgendwie gefühlsmässig überhaupt nicht in nen downhill wennst zuerst 2 minuten anderes zeugs fährst und dann auf einmal mit fast null speed einfach runterfällst.

seedingrun 4. (wurd aber kurz fast angehalten weil einer gestürzt war) rennen 2. hobby herren  (das mir der 1. 20 sec abgenommen hat übersehen wir mal  waren aber mehr als 2 am start ) 

lizenz gewonnen hat nen ostler namens schnell 

ochsenkopf was neues? bin nächstes WE wohl mal wieder im lande


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2005)

Hmmh...war ja ganz schön was los und ich hab nichts mitbekommen  

@Emän:Glückwunsch..warst du dann irgendwo oben gestanden und hast Alkohol in andere Gesichter gespritzt  
Und hast du jetzt eien Pokal 
Am Oko gibts eigentlich nichts neues, außer einer neuen befahrenen Stelle die aber nur vor der "Roten" ist und ein paar neuer Boulder. 

@TvH: Nachdem am VORmittag Regentropfen gegen mein Fenster geflogen sind, bin ich vorsichtshalber im Bett liegengeblieben  
Apropos Wetter, Sonntag war ein absolut schöner Tag   bei dem ich den ganzen Tag im Keller war um Radsachen zu drehen.
Ach...war der Wein gut. 

@Carre: Du hast doch mal was von ein paar schönen Freeridesachen bei dir erzählt wo man runterfahren kann.
Gibts die noch.
Und laßt den Lift ganz 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2005)

Ach, und der Andy würde den Cai Dom mitfahren.

G.


----------



## littledevil (22. August 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> schaut irgendwie net so stabil aus
> 
> binmal auf den rest gespannt...



mich hält es aus.. bis jetzt


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän:Glückwunsch..warst du dann irgendwo oben gestanden und hast Alkohol in andere Gesichter gespritzt
> Und hast du jetzt eien Pokal



pokal hab ich sogar bekommen 






und das zur schlammschlacht passende reinigungskit 








> Ach, und der Andy würde den Cai Dom mitfahren.
> 
> G.



ich denk mal der OLB Andi oder? weil andy wär ja normal der teufel 

die woche mal fahren und vielleicht schauen wo man bauen könnt am okopf? hast ja anscheinend frühschicht ??


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2005)

Poohhh...fetter Pokal    

Aber wozu genau verwendet man 4 Unzen Bikelust 

Wie kommst darauf das ein Beton und Palettenfahrer   das Cai Dom mitfährt.

Dann kannst du am Okop gleich meine neue Runterfahrt testen  
Als Pokalbesitzer sollte das kein Problem sein.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Poohhh...fetter Pokal
> 
> Aber wozu genau verwendet man 4 Unzen Bikelust
> 
> ...



bikelust ... na is doch klar ... das das bike so richtig lust hat geprügelt zu werden ... so wie viagra fürn menschen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2005)

Sind übrigens am Wochenende wieder unsere jährliche "Nazisschaunrunde" nach Wunsiedel gefahren.
Von Sichersreuth auf die Kösser dann auf die Hohe Matze dann auf noch irgend so einen Turmberg runter auf WUN.
Waren aber keine keine Rechten da, sondern nur 1000000 Polis.
Die haben sogar die 303 zur Slalomstrecke umgebaut, damit sie wirklich jeden kriegen.
Wir waren dann die einzigen Vermumten mit Vollgesichthelm.
Aber für uns hat sich keiner intressiert, obwohl wie alles dafür getan haben.
Sind sogar direkt vor dem Streifenbus bei rot über die Ampel und haben noch bei denen dann angehalten.
Insgesamt hätten wir an einem normalen Tag in Mak mindesten einen tag dafür imknast übernachtet.

G.

PS: Die farbigen Gesichter gehn net.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2005)

glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2005)

der neue (zum jörg würd ich sagen nicht DH drop) im Wildbad DH


----------



## littledevil (22. August 2005)

achja.. gratulation zum 2ten!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2005)

thx

irgendwer nen kommentar zur avid juicy 7 ... die wurd mir in tabarz schon schmackhaft geredet und wie ihr wisst bring ich aus wildbad immer blöde ideen mit (turner  )

gibts recht billig auf ebay ... die gustav hinten is mir zerfallen


----------



## littledevil (22. August 2005)

hat der wastl net son ding.. hmm


----------



## Supah Gee (22. August 2005)

@Eman
Spitze   
Die Augen auf dem Bild sagen alles   



> die woche mal fahren und vielleicht schauen wo man bauen könnt am okopf? hast ja anscheinend frühschicht ??



Nehmt ihr mich mit


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. August 2005)

gibts sdie net erst ab nächstem jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2005)

voll konzentrierter blick halt 

es hält dich keiner auf ochsenkopf zu fahren ... weis netmal ob der jörg mich mitnimmt 

die juicy gibts heuer schon ... ganz sicher  scheint nen vernünftiges ding zu sein


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2005)

nen paar schöne dh action pics ... festgehalten von joel andrade aus ulm ... hat den rahmen in tabarz geschrottet und hat fotografiert 





















hier sieht man voll die angst im gesicht beim sch... drop


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2005)

Beim ersten Bild hast noch die voll roten Augen von der Partynacht vorher  
Wie kommst jetzt auch auf eine Saftbremse.
Funktionierende Bremsen machen dich im entscheidenden Moment nur langsamer  

Wenn ich euch zum Oko mitnehm müßt ihr aber meine Sachen tragen.  
Aber warten wir erst mal den Dauerregen ab. 

Müssen uns diese Woche noch beim C D 2005 anmelden. Geht glaube ich nur noch 4 Tage.


G. 

PS: Hast du eigentlich schon Gobelöl bestellt, weil habe gerade Internet


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2005)

gabelöl ... nein ... wo bestellst denn?

Cai dom ... hmm ... wir müssen uns halt mal treffen bis in 4tagen und das endgültig entscheiden 

funktionierende bremsen machen dich eher schneller da du dann nur bremsen musst wennst auch willst ... 

saftbremse? hmm
die juicy macht mir halt nen vernünftigen eindruck


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> gabelöl ... nein ... wo bestellst denn?
> 
> Cai dom ... hmm ... wir müssen uns halt mal treffen bis in 4tagen und das endgültig entscheiden
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, muß mir erst was suchen wo ich bestell.

Der Dr. Q hat doch auch eine Saftbremse, die halt mit Apfelsaft und net mit 7 Vitaminen....aber das versteht wieder keiner 

CD05: Ist doch schon alles endgültig entschieden  .....geht doch nur noch um die Feinheiten.
Ist dir übrigens aufgefallen das die Hyperquersumme deiner Startnummer die 1 ist....warum bist du dann zweiter.
Der erste muß geschummelt haben.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2005)

mich enttäuscht halt die mono 6 immer mehr ... jede bremse die ich in die hand bekomm geht besser  es kann net sein das man 3 finger braucht um das hr zum blockieren zu bringen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mich enttäuscht halt die mono 6 immer mehr ... jede bremse die ich in die hand bekomm geht besser  es kann net sein das man 3 finger braucht um das hr zum blockieren zu bringen



Dann hättest du dir vorher über den Namen der Bremse Gedanken machen müssen.

Mono steht nämlich dafür das du "1ne" Hand pro Bremse brauchst.
Und die 6 dafür, daß du jeweils für eine Bremse 3 Finger benötigst.(was für beide Bremsen 6 sind)
Logisch, oder.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2005)

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=183&products_id=3480


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2005)

@jörg
du hast doch noch nen 1.5 steuersatz den könnt ich brauchen! ruf mich mal bitte heut abend mal an!

mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=183&products_id=3480



Mist..habs vor einer Minute bestellt...für einen Euro mehr.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg
> du hast doch noch nen 1.5 steuersatz den könnt ich brauchen! ruf mich mal bitte heut abend mal an!
> 
> mfg



Juhuu...Wastl ist zurrück.
Hab alle 3 Folge OC C aufnehmen können.

Steuersatzmäßig...mmmh...wenn ich den vom Multizyklus endlich bekommen würde, dann hätte ich einen übrig  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hättest du dir vorher über den Namen der Bremse Gedanken machen müssen.
> 
> Mono steht nämlich dafür das du "1ne" Hand pro Bremse brauchst.
> Und die 6 dafür, daß du jeweils für eine Bremse 3 Finger benötigst.(was für beide Bremsen 6 sind)
> ...



wenn die optik net wär ... wär die bremse schon lang runtergeflogen. aber die m6 hat halt schon ne brauchiale geile optik 

mit so nem schrott will ich net zum Cai dom


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die optik net wär ... wär die bremse schon lang runtergeflogen. aber die m6 hat halt schon ne brauchiale geile optik
> 
> mit so nem schrott will ich net zum Cai dom



Fängst schon wieder zum rumluschen an   hab gerade Urlaub, oder so was ähnliches, dafür genommen.

Und, auch wenn die Bremse optisch, also fürs Auge, "brauchbar" ist, heißt es dennoch "brachiale" Optik  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und, auch wenn die Bremse optisch, also fürs Auge, "brauchbar" ist, heißt es dennoch "brachiale" Optik
> 
> 
> G.



ja


----------



## Supah Gee (23. August 2005)

@Eman
Aber dann bitte die 06er mit Carbonhebel   

Ich geh morgen wahrscheinlich bissl liften...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2005)

mittwoch is leider mein pechtag ... da geht immer alles schief wenn ich am okopf fahr  aber werd wohl trotzdem da sein


----------



## TimvonHof (23. August 2005)

der eman braucht keine bremse....   

so, nun hab ich wieder internet. ist doch schön wenn die telekom so schnell reagiert. am samstag abend das pw verschmissen und nach nem update des routers blöde da gestanden und schon heute war die neuen daten da   
alles wird gut... wollte heute eigentlich mal an den oko gucken aber der august hat mir einen triefenden strich durch den plan gemacht   
schöne schade - hab nun mal wieder für lange keine zeit   und noch 7 fahrten auf der karte.... aber das wird schon noch. es kommt eine zeit da es trocken ist und die wege von wanderen frei sind.


----------



## TimvonHof (23. August 2005)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=75726&template=d_mb_parts_testbrief05

hmm der letzte satz mit dem brachialen dh macht mich etwas zweifeln of so ein technisches gerät das richtige auf ner eman-kettensäge   ist
ansonsten hab ich sie bei hibike in bezahlbaren bereichen entdeckt


----------



## Dr.Q (23. August 2005)

also zu aller erst mal apfelsaftbremsen oder auch Multivitaminsaftbremsen sind SUPER     

ihr arbeitswütigen werdet warsch wieder zu irgendwelchen unmöglichen zeiten am oko sein...   

@ carre lässt mich halt mal wissen was die sehkraftverstärkung fürs kona kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2005)

Ja, werde wohl auch heute Nachmittag am Oko sei.
Die Fotosäschen für die Bike ist ja dann erst am spähten Nachmittag.
Man das wird voll der Zeitstreß heute  

@Dr Rind: Sehkraftverstärkung   läßt dein Rad wohl in Leuchtfarbe anmalen.
Und was sind unmögliche Zeiten  ...also ich werd so ab 34:12,3 Uhr oben sein.

@HvT: Such dir eine Ausrede und komm heut  

@Emän: Was heißt Pechtag....wohl eher Supermänörsländingday  


G. 

PS: Weiß jemand wo man Rollerräder mit einer Steckachse und einer 521 mit 36 Stäben herbekommt?


----------



## Dr.Q (24. August 2005)

unmögliche zeiten sind so 14.00 uhr oder so, halt dann wann ormale menschen andere sachen zu tun haben   

oje oje es ist ja eigentlich gar keine sehkraftverstärkung, sondern die sehkraft selbst...  

fotosäschn was für welche fotosäschn für den bericht odda was?


----------



## chrissi138 (24. August 2005)

Hallihallo,

habt ihr auch einen festen Treffpunkt oder macht ihr des spontan? Was fahrt ihr denn dort so? bzw was kann man fahren... und wo ist des? will mal neues Gelände erkunden...

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## Meiki (24. August 2005)

@Dr.Q:was hasste denn jetzt für ne Gabel in deimStinky?

@E-Man:was ist denn mit deinem V10 passiert?Kann man die Shiver eventuell noch käuflich erwerben?  Achja 24H Rennen gibts nimmer  
Und Glückwunsch zum 2ten Platz beim Kob!

Wenn der Markus und ich mal zu euch kommen,was würdet ihr denn da für Wege vorschlagen(wir sind faul was bergauffahren angeht  ).


mfg
Meiki


----------



## Dr.Q (24. August 2005)

hab momentan ne 888 mit 200 mm drin. könnt eigentlich nix sagen das es vom lenkwinkel her nicht geht. sie baut auch etwas weniger hoch als die drop off also sinds nur etwa 20 -15 mm die sie dann höher ist, also kein problem


----------



## TimvonHof (24. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @HvT: Such dir eine Ausrede und komm heut


hmmm.... bin grad erst von der ARBEIT gekommen.... nun brauch ich mir auch nix mehr einfallen lassen. der leift hat zu   

irgendwann werd ich wieder rollen....

apropos - wozu brauchst du rollerräder - du hast doch sicher keinen mist vor, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2005)

chrissi138 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo,
> 
> habt ihr auch einen festen Treffpunkt oder macht ihr des spontan? Was fahrt ihr denn dort so? bzw was kann man fahren... und wo ist des? will mal neues Gelände erkunden...
> 
> Grüßle chrissi



eher spontan ...

samstag geht aber sicher was ... es würd sich die klassiktour über schneeberg /ochsenkopf anbieten (ca 900 hm 32 km) wennst ne tour fahrn willst.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> @Dr.Q:was hasste denn jetzt für ne Gabel in deimStinky?
> 
> @E-Man:was ist denn mit deinem V10 passiert?Kann man die Shiver eventuell noch käuflich erwerben?  Achja 24H Rennen gibts nimmer
> Und Glückwunsch zum 2ten Platz beim Kob!
> ...



würd noch warten und dann ne 06er 66 ins stinky bauen

thx ... 
das v10 hängt mit shiver an der wand 

kommt einfach vorbei und wir fahren dann nur bergab ... macht nen tag lang schon spass 



hmm ... dies war der 4444. beitrag hier


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2005)

hmm was gute cams so alles können ... wir brauchen endlich mal nen fotografen im team 







schaut so aus als fahr ich mit finger weg von der bremse  kein wunder das das mit der hope net klappt


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2005)

Geiles Bild (bis auf den Stein links)....ne Kamera die sowas hinbekommt wär net des Problem...die hät ich schon....aber die paßt net wirklich in den Kamelrücken.
Aber da könnte man mal Nebelshorefelsbilder machen.

Außerdem mußt du irgendwo mal beim Bremsen mit den hinteren Reifen blockiert haben.....die Ventilkappen laufen nimmer syncron  

Heut Abend 20:45 Mätchik...wenn ich mich net irre, oder.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> unmögliche zeiten sind so 14.00 uhr oder so, halt dann wann ormale menschen andere sachen zu tun haben
> 
> fotosäschn was für welche fotosäschn für den bericht odda was?



Genau des war die Zeit gestern. Aber was sind jetzt "ormale" Menschen  
Vielleicht Menschen die besonders gut hören  

Na die Fotosäschen fürn Playboy....wir durften dort nackte Frauen fotographieren für unsere Privatsammlung  


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (25. August 2005)

nene ormale mensche sind menschen die zwangshaft immer ohren malen müssen und zugleich ganz schlecht in deutsch sind und alles ohne h schreiben. so wie merkmale oder abendmale und solche menschen...   ist doch klar   

achso, naja nackte frauen fotographieren... hätt ich eh keine lust zu gehabt...


----------



## TimvonHof (25. August 2005)

nackte frauen fotografieren?   
und ich hab gedacht ihr wart biken und ich hätte was verpasst   

frauen... kennste eine, kennste alle! aber ein trail ist jeden tag neu


----------



## littledevil (25. August 2005)

das ist doch mal ne einstellung


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2005)

Wir sind ja auch erst gefahren, aber nur 30 Abfahrten, zum Bergabkondition spuhlen und danach haben wir halt noch "erstmal" Augen trainiert.  

Fährt heut wer...also zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten.

Fahren morgen mal wieder vom Silberhaus um 13.00 Uhr los. So Schneeberg und was sich alles ergibt....


@Emän: Ein schlimmeres Bild haste nimmer gefunden.......  
Baust du heut was.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2005)

.....und sind wir angemeldet.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

ich fahr heut ja ... weis nur noch nicht ob koesseine oder okopf liftgestützt 

das bild ... hehe


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

so zumindest für CAI DOM kein zurück


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> so zumindest für CAI DOM kein zurück



  

Werd wohl eher heute keine Tour fahren, weil wir ja morgen eine fahren.

Muß wohl eher mal meine Linie einfahren. 
Hab letzten Mittwoch eh schon Minderwertigkeitskomplexe gehabt, weil ihr alle net langsam von einem Felsen runterhüpfen könnt  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

hmm in angepasster geschwindigkeit runterzuhüpfen is wichtig ... und ich war eher noch zu langsam


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm in angepasster geschwindigkeit runterzuhüpfen is wichtig ... und ich war eher noch zu langsam



Im Vergleich zum Ralf schon...aber dafür hats bei dir net geknackt  


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. August 2005)

> Fahren morgen mal wieder vom Silberhaus um 13.00 Uhr los.


Da komm ich auch   



> @Emän: Ein schlimmeres Bild haste nimmer gefunden.......


Is des irgendwo online?

*Und EMan...DVD...*tu se am besten gleich ins Auto


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Da komm ich auch
> 
> 
> Is des irgendwo online?
> ...



nein is niergends online ... er meint sein neues bild neben seinem namen unter team auf der page 

die dvd ... hehe .. ich hoff das haut hin


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2005)

Apropos DVD, ich hab jetzt des Lenzerheidezeugs vom Wastl.   

@Kamitschiller: Gut.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2005)

@IHMÄN: bei den Winterbergbildan fehlt eins der schönsten...mmh....war des net mit dabei oder hast du des aussortiert.  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2005)

Schnell antworte...ich hab in 2 min Wochenende.


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (26. August 2005)

jepp bin morgen auch dabei.
bis denn


----------



## Schoschi (26. August 2005)

Hi,

wir waren heut zu viert auch mal am Ochsenkopf zum DH. Kannten den bisher nur vom Skifahren her. Haben den LB Jörg kennengelernt und der hat uns mal die besten Abfahrten gezeigt und uns ein bissl Tips gegeben. Für uns war das auch das erste mal in dieser Art. War echt klasse. Werdens weiterempfehlen und auf jeden Fall wiederkommen........dann aber mit mehr Luft im Vorderrad (Snakebite)


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

mir hat heute mal wieder die gustav die tour versaut ... ging schon am burgstein oben nimmer ... kaisertrail nur mit der vorderen bremse is echt sehr spannend und teilweise nen himmelfahrtskommando


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2005)

Schoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wir waren heut zu viert auch mal am Ochsenkopf . War echt klasse. Werdens weiterempfehlen und auf jeden Fall wiederkommen........dann aber mit mehr Luft im Vorderrad (Snakebite)



*Wann habt ihr mal wieder so ne Aktion vor  ?

War schonmal alleine vor Ort und recht angetan.   

Guggst du:












Zusammen mit den Locals wärs aber sicher um Längen spannender  *


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

hmm der legändere M-Weg  leider im moment ganz unten ein wenig von nem Timberjack zerstört 

einfach sagen wennst kommen willst ... irgendwer wird dann schon kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm der legändere M-Weg  leider im moment ganz unten ein wenig von nem Timberjack zerstört
> 
> einfach sagen wennst kommen willst ... irgendwer wird dann schon kommen



*Morgen !!!   

Muss aber mein neues Radl erst noch einfahren   






@ Showman:  Morgen Zeit ???  Wetter soll ja halten   *


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

morgen is net so gut da wir ne tour fahren  aber wir kommen am ochsenkopf so um 16:00 wohl vorbei ... also vielleicht sieht man sich 

zum cheetah sag ich mal nichts um dir den spass net dran zu verderben *fg*


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> morgen is net so gut da wir ne tour fahren  aber wir kommen am ochsenkopf so um 16:00 wohl vorbei ... also vielleicht sieht man sich
> 
> zum cheetah sag ich mal nichts um dir den spass net dran zu verderben *fg*



*16 Uh ???


Mal schaun, ob des mit meinem Terminplan vereinbar ist, schick mir doch mal deine Handynummer per PN, dann kann man das ja abstimmen   

Wegen dem MDH --> da sind viele gebrochen , ich weiss   , aber ich bin mit meinem  MFR02 ( leider ist grad die Schwinge angerissen und zu Reparatur beim Herrlinger     )  so glücklich, daß ich mir jetzt das MDH über EBAY besorgt habe und es genauso geil finde     Ob`s hält, werd ich dann sehn   

Werd mir jetzt erstmal ne vernünftige Fahr-Technik zulegen, dann schaumer mal weiter.   

Wär cool, wenn wir uns morgen mal übern Weg rollen sollten.

Ich kann leider nur Shutteln, weil das MDH noch net 100 % uphilltauglich ist   

@ Olb EMan   Warst du net auch mal stolzer Cheetah-MFR02-Biker ???      *


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

ich war MFR01 biker ... das bike war für seine zeit (2001) echt nen geiles ding  und hat mich dahingebracht wo ich heut bin ... einigermassen schnell aufm dh aber immer noch net wirklich fahrtechnik  

1600 is nur grosszügig geschätzt ... weis net wie schnell wir vorankommen


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ich kann leider nur Shutteln, weil das MDH noch net 100 % uphilltauglich ist
> 
> *



hmm man muss nur wollen ... so wie es ausschaut muss ich morgen mitm dh geschoss auf tour gehen wenn ich hinten bremsen will


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich war MFR01 biker ... das bike war für seine zeit (2001) echt nen geiles ding  und hat mich dahingebracht wo ich heut bin ... einigermassen schnell aufm dh aber immer noch net wirklich fahrtechnik
> 
> 1600 is nur grosszügig geschätzt ... weis net wie schnell wir vorankommen




*Meine Fahrtechnik steckt ja auch noch in den Kinderschuhen ( siehe deine ersten Einträge  in diesem Fred     )   Sorry, aber hab mich doch etwas wiedererkannt    

aber wenn man Spaß dran hat, ist es doch auch okay wenn man mal technisch etwa overdressed unterwegs ist, oder machmer hier nen Schwanzvergleich ???  

Werd versuchen um sechsehnhundert am Ochsen zu sein, oder an der Talstation ???*


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm man muss nur wollen ... so wie es ausschaut muss ich morgen mitm dh geschoss auf tour gehen wenn ich hinten bremsen will




*Na  super, dann kann  ich mit nem 40èr Blatt vorne kontern    

Was sagste jetzt    

Ich werd versuchen da zu sein   *


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> aber wenn man Spaß dran hat, ist es doch auch okay wenn man mal technisch etwa overdressed unterwegs ist, oder machmer hier nen Schwanzvergleich ???
> 
> *



wenn das net so wär würd ich jedesmal wenn ich den klausmann fahren gesehen das bike an die wand hängen 

ich kontere mit nem 44 er blatt  und nem nichtvorhandenem ausziehbarem sattel 

aber egal ... das is bergauf ne tour de leiden ....

bekommst ne SMS mit der genauen zeit


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das net so wär würd ich jedesmal wenn ich den klausmann fahren gesehen das bike an die wand hängen
> 
> ich kontere mit nem 44 er blatt  und nem nichtvorhandenem ausziehbarem sattel
> 
> ...



*bestens   

ich werde die qualvollen 100km von NBG aus in Kauf nehmen um mal die legendären Lettenbrüder kennenzulernen   

P.S. Jeder hat mal Klein angefangen, aber auf den Spaß am BIKEN kommts ja an.   

*


----------



## OLB Carre (27. August 2005)

sersn, alles fit bei euch? würd heut auch gern mit fahren, hab aber leider mit nem dutzend kinder ne tour zu fahren, anschließend grillen, lagerfeuer und dann noch zelten! morgen gehts dann weiter mit der rasselbande! bin gespannt, wird aber bestimmt lustig! also viel spass, vielleicht klappts bei mir ja nächstes wochende! 
da Carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2005)

nächstes WE sind wir beim Cai dom in Brixen


----------



## OLB Carre (28. August 2005)

was zum geier is der cai dom?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2005)

hmm ... nix mitbekommen? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/printthread.php?t=179155


----------



## OLB Carre (28. August 2005)

alles klar! is bestimmt goil! wann fahrt ihr denn los, richtung südtirol halt?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2005)

samstag früh wohl ... der andi und ich hängen noch nen paar tage gardasee ran ... der jörg will leider da net mit


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2005)

war heut übrigends allein ( da der andi rückenprobs hat  ) in bozi dar ... mal wieder ne ziemliche schlammschlacht aber geil zu fahren. die strecke hat nen paar kleine kanten dazubekommen und is oben total verändert (flowiger). is nen echt anspruchsvoller DH-track ... sollt ich öfter hinfahren .


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2005)

bin morgen wohl ab ca 10 am okopf  und spiel ein wenig dort


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2005)

Da dreh ich mich noch im Bett rum  

Wird morgen viel zu heiß.  
Werd wohl mein Rad mal säubern und mir eine Reflektionsweste kaufen...
.....und eine neue Pumpe  


G.


----------



## showman (29. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> samstag früh wohl ... der andi und ich hängen noch nen paar tage gardasee ran ... der jörg will leider da net mit


Bin ich voraussichtlich auch ab Anfang nächster Woche.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2005)

Schoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wir waren heut zu viert auch mal am Ochsenkopf zum DH. Kannten den bisher nur vom Skifahren her. Haben den LB Jörg kennengelernt und der hat uns mal die besten Abfahrten gezeigt und uns ein bissl Tips gegeben. Für uns war das auch das erste mal in dieser Art. War echt klasse. Werdens weiterempfehlen und auf jeden Fall wiederkommen........dann aber mit mehr Luft im Vorderrad (Snakebite)



Hatte am Samstag bei unserer Tour auch einen Durchschlag vorne.....sogar mit 200mm Federweg gut machbar  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich voraussichtlich auch ab Anfang nächster Woche.
> 
> Gruß Showman



hmm willst net zufällig mal mit shutteln ... nen dhler da rauf zu bewegen kost ne menge körner und noch mehr willen


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wird morgen viel zu heiß.
> 
> 
> G.



hmm typisch ... kaum wirds mal warm wirds allen gleich wieder zu warm ... sei doch froh das es mal net regnet


----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bin morgen wohl ab ca 10 am okopf  und spiel ein wenig dort


Ich komm um 1300


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2005)

Mmmh.....jetzt bekomme ich langsam das Gefühl daß ich morgen was verpassen könnte  

G.


----------



## showman (29. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm willst net zufällig mal mit shutteln ... nen dhler da rauf zu bewegen kost ne menge körner und noch mehr willen


Ja hab schon vor mal aufm Tremalzo zu shuttlen und dann den 112 er oder 117 ner nach Limone zu fahren oder aufm Baldo den Dings aus der Bike (allerdings etwas abgeändert). Kann aber noch nicht zu 100% sagen wann ich hier wegkomm (steht noch ne Beerdigung aus    die das ganze evtl. noch verzögern könnta). Ich schick dir mal meine Nummer dann könnmer ja mal tellen. Was habt ihr denn so vor?

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh.....jetzt bekomme ich langsam das Gefühl daß ich morgen was verpassen könnte
> 
> G.


Könnte durchaus sein


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2005)

hehe ne karte lös ich auch erst um so 1300 uhr ... davor mach ich irgendwas  und dann ne currywurst ... und dann 8 abfahrten 

heut hab ich die gestrigen 9 bozi dar abfahrten schon irgendwie in den knochen gemerkt  

@showman ...
naja ich denk wir fahren wieder das übliche da unten ...
den adrenalina von bocca di trat aus, find vor allem den oberen teil bis campanna grassi sehr schön ... 
die pianaura trails sind immer geil ... 
der andi will auch diesen verbotenen tunneltrail fahren (also die 50 tunnel oder so)
altissimo/601 wolln mer mal über die monte baldo seilbahn probieren

der 112 er is dalco oder? is zwar oben geil ab der legändere dalcoteil bringts meiner meinung net wirklich wenn man kein vertrider ist  kommt man da vom tremalzo aus rüber ohne diese unendlichen serpentinen fahren zu müssen ?? ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2005)

Vielleicht komm ich mal auf einen Kaffee und ein paar OSh`s und FPSh rides und anderen möglichst langsamen Abfahrten vorbei.

Um für den Nordpark zu üben  
Wolltest da net auch hin  Kamitschiller?

G.


----------



## Schoschi (30. August 2005)

@LB Jörg
dachte schon dran mir dir Reifen mit PU-Schaum auszuspritzen......!!!
Sind morgen wahrscheinlich auch wieder am OKopf.......
Ich hoffe am Berg oben ists dann ein bissl kühler....

MfG


----------



## Supah Gee (30. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Um für den Nordpark zu üben
> Wolltest da net auch hin  Kamitschiller?
> G.



Ja eigentlich schon    nächstes Jahr dann


----------



## TimvonHof (30. August 2005)

pfff...
eigentlich hatte ich vor am sa evt nach bozi zu fahren, warum macht der eman ds ne woche vorher und aline?
ich glaub ich komm dies jahr nimmer mit euch zam


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2005)

@TvH: Gib doch endlich zu das du nimmer mit uns fahren willst....jetzt wo du ein eigenes Downhillbike hast  

@Schoschi: Die Wege sind seit letzten Freitag auch wesentlich grippiger und schneller geworden.

@Emän: Die Linie zwischen den 2 Wegen ist irgendwie unlohnend.
Und was ich ganz vergessen hab noch zu erzählen.....der Kamitschiller hat nachdem er den Felsen runter ist und natürlich die Linie danach verpeilt hat, und zwangsweise einen Drop fahren mußte, während des droppens vorsichtshalber mal ausgeklingt um einen Hechtsprung übers Rad zu machen.
Obwhol gar kein Wasser da war  
Er meinte das sei katzenhaftes absteigen nach einer erfolgreichen runterfahrt gewesen   


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2005)

Juhuu, ich hab den 4500ten Beitrag geschrieben  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ich ganz vergessen hab noch zu erzählen.....der Kamitschiller hat nachdem er den Felsen runter ist und natürlich die Linie danach verpeilt hat, und zwangsweise einen Drop fahren mußte, während des droppens vorsichtshalber mal ausgeklingt um einen Hechtsprung übers Rad zu machen.
> Obwhol gar kein Wasser da war
> Er meinte das sei katzenhaftes absteigen nach einer erfolgreichen runterfahrt gewesen
> 
> ...



hmm er muss seinem namen halt alle ehre machen 

@tim ... bozi dar war ziemlich spontan und der andi wollt ja mitfahren also wär ich net allein gewesen  ... viel spass dort und nicht erschrecken ... die strecke is net grad einfacher geworden 

@all ...
der obere flache steinige teil is nun entschärft und ich kenn die linie die relativ "flowig" da durchläuft (sollt man aber mit geübten blick schon sehen können) ... der hohe steindrop is nun in den 5 sterne dh eingebaut womit dieser nun grossteils einer "mordernen" Downhillstrecke (bis scharfer rechtskurve nachm 2.Weg gesehen ... aufm restlichen weg überholt dich nen XCler wennst pech hast ) entspricht  werd wohl am donnerstag an der stelle vorm drop nochmal feilen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm er muss seinem namen halt alle ehre machen



Ich mußte ihn schon überreden überhaupt runterzufahren...weißt ja das ich da hartnäckig bin  
Wollte ja ein Foto machen.

Freitag Innsbruck wäre schon schön wenn des gehen würde...  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (30. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ich ganz vergessen hab noch zu erzählen.....der Kamitschiller hat nachdem er den Felsen runter ist und natürlich die Linie danach verpeilt hat, und zwangsweise einen Drop fahren mußte, während des droppens vorsichtshalber mal ausgeklingt um einen Hechtsprung übers Rad zu machen.
> Obwhol gar kein Wasser da war


Bis hier her stimmts so ungefähr...  aber   


			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Er meinte das sei katzenhaftes absteigen nach einer erfolgreichen runterfahrt gewesen


Genau des wars auch   


> hmm er muss seinem namen halt alle ehre machen


Sooo schlimm wars fei net    des woraufs ankam war souverän


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2005)

hmm weis net ob ne steinplattenabfahrt als souverän bezeichnet werden kann wenn man danach die fuhre nimmer unter kontrolle bringt


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2005)

Außerdem waren neue Kratzer in seinem Lenker.
Wohl durch Krallen entstanden.....also katzenhafte Fingernägel  
Und einen ca 80kg schweren Stein hat er dabei auch noch verschoben 
Lauter so Feinheiten  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

@Emän: Samstag Nammitag ist da irgendwie die Startnummernvergabe  
Als Rahmenprogramm   
Hast du da irgenwo genaueres gelesen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2005)

die veranstaltung beginnt samstag um 16:00 ... also sollts nicht wirklich nen zeitproblem geben ...


----------



## showman (31. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> der 112 er is dalco oder? is zwar oben geil ab der legändere dalcoteil bringts meiner meinung net wirklich wenn man kein vertrider ist  kommt man da vom tremalzo aus rüber ohne diese unendlichen serpentinen fahren zu müssen ?? ...


Nene, der Dalco is der 111 er. Der 112 er is viel besser. Der Tunnelweg is aber am Pasubio, ne gute Std. weg vom Gardasee und im Falle eines erwischens wirds sehr teuer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## lowfat (31. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

>


Ist das der neue Bikepark am Oko?


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2005)

hmm ja ... wir haben den berg etwas aufgeschüttet  leider is der schneeberg dadurch geschichte


----------



## lowfat (31. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ja ... wir haben den berg etwas aufgeschüttet  leider is der schneeberg dadurch geschichte


Super, der war auf der Fahrt zum Höhenweg eh im Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (31. August 2005)

Haha ich hab Lebkuchen


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2005)

hmm isst die auch im kamikazzestil  ??


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Haha ich hab Lebkuchen



Die hatte ich letztes Jahr schon  


@Emän: Habt ihr jetzt schon was ausgemacht??


Wer besucht mich am Montag in Innsbruck.....ein bischen Nordpark trailn.



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2005)

Montag is bozen ... da kannst locker mit hinfahrn 

hmm ausgemacht ... wahrscheinlich samstag früh abfahrt


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

Bozen bin ich logischerweise dabei  

Aber was heißt jetzt Samstag früh 4,5,6.........und wahrscheinlich  

Und wann fahren wir in den Harz?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2005)

harz ... heuer nimmer  warum willst dahin? lieber nochmal winterberg

ochsenkopfbau soll wohl so mitte september losgehen ... der andi hat heut nen anruf vom schreyer bekommen

die samstagzeit wird noch ausgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

Dummerweise müsse wir nommal zum Geißkoffl und du jetzt doch noch Feuerberg  
Und der Oko macht ja auch bald auf  
Und Brixen und Innsbruck nicht zu vergessen...und außerbem sollten wir noch einen Schneemarathondownhill mitfahren...


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> harz ... heuer nimmer  warum willst dahin? lieber nochmal winterberg
> 
> ochsenkopfbau soll wohl so mitte september losgehen ... der andi hat heut nen anruf vom schreyer bekommen
> 
> die samstagzeit wird noch ausgemacht




Gerade war da noch net soviel drinngestanden   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2005)

hehe ... zauberei halt

ja der zeitplan is schon eng  geisskopf werd ich erst im oktober schaffen ... feuerberg weis ich noch net ob ich mitfahr

nen schneerennen könn mer wirklich mal fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2005)

zum ochsenkopf wär noch zu sagen das ich persönlich gar keinen bedarf mehr für ne echte strecke sehe nachdem der fleckl dh jetzt so gut umgebaut is  also solln die halt mal machen was sie wollen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

Mußte mal kurz weg mir ein Bier holen.

Hast du eigentlich konkretes Wissen über die bozalen Möglichkeiten 
Und schreibt man isst (Nahrungsaufnahme) jetzt wirklich mit 2 s.  


@Kamitschiller: Viel Erfolg morgen bei denem ersten Versuch ein brauchbarer deutscher Bürger zu werden  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2005)

ja seit der falschschreibreform wurde aus "ißt" ... "isst" ...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

Man, des ißt ja voll scheise.

G.


----------



## littledevil (31. August 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Kamitschiller: Viel Erfolg morgen bei denem ersten Versuch ein brauchbarer deutscher Bürger zu werden
> 
> 
> G.



   
will er sich ein hardtail kaufen? 

   

oder hats was mit den lebkuchen zu tun


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

Nein, fängt an zu arbeiten.....in einer Lebkuchenformfabrik.

Hab gehört du hast dir ein Tschimminei zugelegt...stimmt des!!^


G.


----------



## littledevil (1. September 2005)

> Tschimminei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2005)

Dann wars wohl ein anderer Andy.....die sind nämlich voll inflationär  

Weißt du zufällig wer gesagt hat: Die Unordnung wächst mit der Zeit, weil wir die Zeit in der Richtung messen, in der die Unordnung wächst.
Hat was mit Thermodynamik zu tu.
Oder ist es zu späht um noch zu denken   


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. September 2005)

Ich brauch Urlaub   

hm des könnte mein nächstes Bike werden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183228



> Die Geometrie des Bikes gibt die Charakteristik des North Shores wieder. Das Bike ist agil, ohne jedoch nervös auf High Speed DH Strecken zu sein. Die über 9 Federweg arbeiten hervorragend, das Bike ist aktiv und klettert für ein DH/Extremfreeride ausgezeichnet.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

norco hmm ... sicher keine schlechte wahl 

4 mal fichtlplattenshore in 3 tagen ... so langsam sollt das ding jetzt sitzen 

der "modifizierte" 5 sterne dh gefällt mir immer mehr ... auf der chickenwayline oben dieser wallridestein is ja sogar EMantauglich 

aufm lengendären M-Weg sind sie nun schon bis mitten ins blockmeer vorgedrugen 

war nen geiler tag heut ... besser als geisskopf irgendwie


----------



## Supah Gee (1. September 2005)

> norco hmm ... sicher keine schlechte wahl


hmm...is aber cove

die neue DH-Line ,sieht man die   fürs we....


----------



## TimvonHof (1. September 2005)

scheint sich was was am 5* zu tun... muss mal wieder mit euch da hin, damit ihr mir die "neue linie" zeichen könnt.

@eman: kann man in bozi immer noch oben anner kneipe parken oder muss man irgendwo inner pampa...?

bin am sa mit ein paar leuten hier aus der gegend dort. und eman: keine angst, ich erschreck jedesmal wenn ich ne strecke mit lift sehe   

vielleicht hat ja noch einer von den LBs die nicht un bozEN sind bock auf bozI 

Tim


----------



## Supah Gee (1. September 2005)

Hmm...aber am So könnten die Daheimgebliebenen dann was machen...touren oder liften...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...is aber cove
> 
> die neue DH-Line ,sieht man die   fürs we....



hmm cove sorry ... aber ändert meine aussage net 

die DH-linie hast doch gesehen ... die die über den hohen drop geht  ... wie hoch is der eigentlich? knapp 2 m schätz ich mal? also so 2,5 m in die tiefe?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: kann man in bozi immer noch oben anner kneipe parken oder muss man irgendwo inner pampa...?
> 
> bin am sa mit ein paar leuten hier aus der gegend dort. und eman: keine angst, ich erschreck jedesmal wenn ich ne strecke mit lift sehe



ja man kann oben parken so wie immer ... der lift is auch noch der alte  die strecke beginnt jetzt von oben gesehen rechts vom lift


----------



## Supah Gee (1. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm cove sorry ... aber ändert meine aussage net
> 
> die DH-linie hast doch gesehen ... die die über den hohen drop geht  ... wie hoch is der eigentlich? knapp 2 m schätz ich mal? also so 2,5 m in die tiefe?


Ja kommt hin....  
Weiter hast wohl nix gebastelt? Danach also wieder aufn Wanderweg? 
Der Jörg hat doch danach links was von Sprüngen erzählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (1. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja man kann oben parken so wie immer ... der lift is auch noch der alte  die strecke beginnt jetzt von oben gesehen rechts vom lift


ich kenn die nur rechts vom lift. über so ein holzbrett dann rechts an nem "dubbel" vorbei den wald entlang und dann unterm lift durch über ein paar kanten und hubbel über das roadgap....
hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

hmm die drops da bringens net wirklich (bzw rentieren sich net da die andere variante sehr viel besser ist) ...der obere teil is nun so abgeschlossen und darf sich DH nennen  

spring mal den drop (die einfahrt oben sieht man aber schlecht) ... is nen geiles feeling wenns runterfällst ... landung ... nächstes ding wegdrücken und dann mit mach 5 in die kurve ... grad die kurve is das geile  aber auch gefährliche  daran ...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenn die nur rechts vom lift. über so ein holzbrett dann rechts an nem "dubbel" vorbei den wald entlang und dann unterm lift durch über ein paar kanten und hubbel über das roadgap....
> hat sich da was geändert?



nein ... dann kannest die alte gar net


----------



## Supah Gee (1. September 2005)

Werd ich machen   
Kamikazäääää


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

pass aber auf ... der is net unbedingt mit den geisskopfdingern zu vergleichen ... vor allem ... langsam!! anfahren ... und dran denken das unten ne kurve zu fahren ist  ... sag das nur weil ich deinen fahrstil kenn


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2005)

Genau  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

ja der jörg spricht da aus negativer erfahrung


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2005)

....mit der Fahrweise vom Kamitschiller  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2005)

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen....
.....Risikobereiter weidenberger Mountainbiker mußte von Baum gekratzt werden. Er war nur durch sein Gebiß zu identifizieren.....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

hat dich der andi angerufen ... is alles klar für samstag?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hat dich der andi angerufen ... is alles klar für samstag?




Bis auf die genaue Zeit wenn wir uns treffen irgendwie schon.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2005)

Ach und noch was...Merke: Je früher wir losfahren, desto öfter können wir dort am Sam runterfahren.
Zumindest das Stück wo uns der Lift hoch bringt  
Aber denke es fehlen uns dann höchsten 5km.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

so wie es aussieht fehlen uns mit lift so 900 hm


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2005)

900Hm´s  ......wie kommen die dann auf 45 min. hochfahren   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2005)

liftstation liegt schon mal so 450 hm höher  oben brauchst dann wohl noch 45 minuten ... ach ... keine ahnung


----------



## littledevil (2. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wars wohl ein anderer Andy.....die sind nämlich voll inflationär
> 
> Weißt du zufällig wer gesagt hat: Die Unordnung wächst mit der Zeit, weil wir die Zeit in der Richtung messen, in der die Unordnung wächst.
> Hat was mit Thermodynamik zu tu.
> ...




keine ahnung.. und noch später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (2. September 2005)

achja.. gestern in speichersgrad..fotos unter "dark empire" in der gallerie..


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. September 2005)

jo cool danke

aber den nofootonehand hättest ruhig mal rauslassen können


----------



## littledevil (2. September 2005)

so schlimm    
so schlecht isses doch gar net..


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. September 2005)

ja weißt schon muss alles perfekt sein und so..außerdem ging der auch mal besser  

hoffentlich wird des morgen was


----------



## Supah Gee (2. September 2005)

ja ich fahr langsam an    aber ernsthaft, so arg kamikaze fahr ich auch nicht(mehr)

Also dann viel Spaß in Brixen und Gardasee und wo ihr sonst noch seit


----------



## littledevil (2. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ja weißt schon muss alles perfekt sein und so..außerdem ging der auch mal besser
> 
> hoffentlich wird des morgen was


----------



## Dr.Q (2. September 2005)

jo von mir auch viel spass an alle.   
kommts heil wieder...

war heut ganz kurz mal am oko, was testen und was seh ich da...  
an der lifttrasse haben sie links (von der gondel aus gesehen) mega viel bäume nieder gemacht, mind 100 oder so...  
sollte sich da wohl schon was tun? 
hab mal mitn lkiftmenschen geredet und der  meinte: keine ahnung aber die wollen die skipiste breiter machen...   da ist doch keine skipiste weit und breit...
bin ja mal gespannt, hab die shores schon vor meinem geistigen auge gesehen.   

wegen SO können wir ja mal gucken, bin auf jeden fall dabei, aber nicht zu früh, muss ja morgen auf ne hochzeit


----------



## Dr.Q (2. September 2005)

achja und den chickenway oben am 5* dh ist jetzt noch einfacher da haben sie jetzt nämlich extra für uns gemähhhhht und der trail ist jetzt so breit wie ne autobahn...  

bretterdings... was ist denn des schon wieder? hab ich was nicht mit bekommen?


----------



## Supah Gee (2. September 2005)

@DRQ
Bist du am SO eher für tour oder lift?
Was is mim Carre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (2. September 2005)

also momentan ist mir noch egal ob tour oder lift, am sonntag kann es sein dass es mir nicht mehr egal ist und ich dann liften will. umso mehr  umso mehr    umso mehr  :kotz:  desto mehr lift fahren will... ist des jetzt zu verstehen. beim carre war ich gestern mal, der tut glaub ich geißkopfen oder so. oder er fährt mit irgendwelche kumpels irgendwo rum, glaub aber beides miteinander


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2005)

ich war doch gestern am ochsenkopf ... sollte sich an einem tag soviel verändert haben


----------



## Dr.Q (2. September 2005)

jepp. die sind da mit schwerem gerät unterwegs gewesen.

konnte heute meine zeitkarte nicht fertig fahren weil der lift schon um 16.00 wegen gewittergefahr schloss. grrr. bekomm aber nächstes mal a paar extra punkte


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2005)

naja ... meld mich ab richtung italien  wenn ich wieder komm muss die strecke fertig sein 

@kamikazze ... mach mir die anfahrt zum drop net kapputt ... diese anliegerähnlich aussehende kurve is net stabil


----------



## OLB Carre (3. September 2005)

sers, werd morgen mitm wastl an GK fahren, wetter müsst ja passen! der muck is dabei und noch zwei regensburger! na dann sersn!


----------



## Supah Gee (3. September 2005)

Dann bist heut nicht im Fichtelgebirge, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (3. September 2005)

@ carre
udn was is heut mit bayreuth?

wehe das wird wieder nix


----------



## OLB Carre (3. September 2005)

bayreuth?


----------



## TimvonHof (4. September 2005)

wieder zurück aus bozi.
strecke hat sich nicht groß verändert seit letztem jahr. ein paar kanten mehr reingekommen. lift"personal" immer noch etwas mürrisch. leider gabs keine tageskarte - das hängt ja von dem ab der unten verkauft und wir mussten einzelfahrten 1,50 pro lift kaufen....

sonst wars total geil.
@eman - die drops hab ich übrigens alle besiegt. nur der 5m dubble oben neben der liftstütze wollte nicht durch meinen filter, den hab ich ausgelassen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. September 2005)

@ andy   

danke für die pics.....

der crankflip und tailtapbarspin sind wohl nix geworden?


----------



## littledevil (5. September 2005)

oh.. die hab ich vergessen.. kommen heut oder morgen..


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. September 2005)

jaja


----------



## littledevil (5. September 2005)

guckst du..   

hmm fahr ma die woche mal? .. nur wo..?


----------



## littledevil (5. September 2005)

hast die fotos in deiner galerie wieder gelöscht


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. September 2005)

welche ach die von dem mädl..hahah naja da war ich wieder besoffen udn dazu wurde ich noch genötigt
!!!!!!!!!!...hmm glaub die mods ham die fotos gelöscht


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. September 2005)

klar könn ma die woche mal fahren?

wo? nürnberg oder coburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (6. September 2005)

Ist jemand von Euch morgen am Oko? Ich muss mir mal wieder den Oko Kick geben und habe deshalb morgen frei. 
Hat jemand aus N/ER Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?


----------



## littledevil (6. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> welche ach die von dem mädl..hahah naja da war ich wieder besoffen udn dazu wurde ich noch genötigt
> !!!!!!!!!!...hmm glaub die mods ham die fotos gelöscht


 die waren ja sooo schlimm


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. September 2005)

ja..naja..des war übrigens die , die du im auto mitgenommen hattest  

hab die bilder bei ihr gefunden..naja


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. September 2005)

wasn eigentlcih mit dem footjamnosepick to fakie????   bild?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2005)

So, bin wieder zurrück aus der Erlebniswelt Südtirol.
Und irgendwie sind unsere Lifte zu langsam, unsere Berge zu niedrig und unsere Strecken zu Flach  
Und unsere Möglichkeiten werden zu stark von unseren idiotischen B............ eingeschränkt 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. September 2005)

B....auern?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2005)

B.......hörden.

G.  

PS: wo kann man diese Fotos von dir anschauen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. September 2005)

in ca. 2 minuten in meiner gallerie...hab jetz endlich mal wieder bilder drin!


----------



## littledevil (7. September 2005)

cool. ich hab zufällig die gleichen bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (7. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin wieder zurrück aus der Erlebniswelt Südtirol.
> Und irgendwie sind unsere Lifte zu langsam, unsere Berge zu niedrig und unsere Strecken zu Flach
> Und unsere Möglichkeiten werden zu stark von unseren idiotischen B............ eingeschränkt
> 
> G.


Ja waerst halt mit an den Gardasee gefahren. Hatten heute viel Spass aufm 601    Der EMan und der Phill sin aber auch schnell gruzifigs    Keine Ausfaelle bis auf einen gerissenen Schaltzug.

Gruss Showman


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> cool. ich hab zufällig die gleichen bilder.



du hast ja auch fotografiert......morgen fahren du flachzange?..würd sogar auf mak kommen..wennst mich wieder mit nehmen kannst...


----------



## littledevil (7. September 2005)

hmm.. wollen wir nicht bisschen zu den speichersgrad dingens? da is net so warm..


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. September 2005)

klar wennst mich abholst ich mag mitm porsch aus. ich ruf dich dann morgen mittag in der arbeit an ..bzw handy


----------



## littledevil (7. September 2005)

jo.. oder schreibs hier rein.. bzw so halb 1 müsst ich mein handy dabei haben.. mal schaun ob den porsch seine schulter wieder richtig funkt..


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja waerst halt mit an den Gardasee gefahren. Hatten heute viel Spass aufm 601    Der EMan und der Phill sin aber auch schnell gruzifigs    Keine Ausfaelle bis auf einen gerissenen Schaltzug.
> 
> Gruss Showman




Hast du da unten Internet oder bist shon wieder daheim?
Ach, und des war der Andy, net der Phill 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2005)

Für die die es noch net wissen. 
Der Emän ist bei Dh-Marathon dem CaiCom 2005 sensationell 2ter geworden.
Mußte mit Sekt in Gesichtern rumspritzen. Hat viel Red Bull getrunken.
Und war sogar gezwungen für das DSF ein Fersehinterview zu geben    


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. September 2005)

( wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder irgendwas raushaue, damit ich hier wieder der chefrocker bin)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2005)

Habt ihr schon das neueste Video vom Dr Q. gesehen  


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. September 2005)

nein...läuft das im kino? oder wo kann ich es anschauen?


----------



## littledevil (8. September 2005)

also kommst dann vorbei!? nimm dich dann mit heim..


----------



## littledevil (8. September 2005)

achja.. so um 4


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. September 2005)

mein zug ist um 16:13 in waldershof.
vorm mc.


----------



## littledevil (8. September 2005)

was.. so spät


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. September 2005)

stell lieber die bilder rein


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2005)

Aktuelle News: An alle die den Tschikkenfeet die letzte Zeit nicht gesehen haben........der schaut zur Zeit aus wie der Deul von der Serie "Die Profis"    


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (9. September 2005)

ich kenn die net ahhhhhhh


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. September 2005)

der rechte  ??


----------



## littledevil (9. September 2005)

und wenn ich neine haare schneid schau ich aus wie der andere   

ach die fotos.. ja.. später


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. September 2005)

mein afro is aber gewaltiger..also bitte


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2005)

Hier mal in richtig LB Deul.  (direkt von Deuls Homepage)

@LD: Genau die Schnitzel hast ja schon  


G.


----------



## littledevil (9. September 2005)

@rich: achja.. wir fahren heut NICHT hier in whof!!

..
..


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. September 2005)

cool, dann kannst ja dann auf kemnath kommne.


----------



## littledevil (9. September 2005)

nee..


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. September 2005)

dann kannst du mit freundlicher unterstützung von chickenfeed-bikes zur hölle fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (9. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal in richtig LB Deul.  (direkt von Deuls Homepage)
> 
> @LD: Genau die Schnitzel hast ja schon
> 
> ...



ähnlichkeit kann man nicht leugnen   jaja unser rutschi


----------



## littledevil (9. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> dann kannst du mit freundlicher unterstützung von chickenfeed-bikes zur hölle fahren....



ja cool.. sehen uns dort


----------



## Supah Gee (9. September 2005)

Hi

@Jörg
Warst doch net in Innsbrooklyn   

Was is denn am WE so geboten   

In der neuen Bike kommt ja doch schon des Fichtelgebirge, mal schaun obs morgen schon da is


----------



## littledevil (9. September 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> In der neuen Bike kommt ja doch schon des Fichtelgebirge, mal schaun obs morgen schon da is



oh ja ab morgen das neue fichtelgebirge..


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ähnlichkeit kann man nicht leugnen   jaja unser rutschi


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. September 2005)

morgen fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (10. September 2005)

zefix heute fahren????


----------



## Supah Gee (10. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> zefix heute fahren????



Fährst mit im Wald


----------



## littledevil (10. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> zefix heute fahren????



muss heut noch ein dach decken    und wenn ich fertig bin wirds eh regnen.. bzw relativ spät sein..


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. September 2005)

hab kei vr bremse


morgen fahren?


----------



## littledevil (10. September 2005)

mal schaun.. ruf ma halt mal zam morgen


----------



## OLB Carre (10. September 2005)

hab morgen auch zeit! bayreuth? oder LD´s trails im garten? dürften aber unter wasser stehen, oder? 
@dr. Q: will auch des vid sehen! 
machts es gut!


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. September 2005)

naja morgen..hm des wird kritisch aber ich ruf mal an, soweit ich bereit bin


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2005)

Hei,
bin wieder onlein....oder so was ähnliches.  
Ich hab morgen keine Zeit zum Radeln.
Am Montag wird übrigens der Streckenbau am Oko begonnen.

Außerdem sehr wichtig: Werd Fr und Sam am Geißkopf verbringen...bei gutem Wetter. Gibt ja ne neue Flowridestrecke.  

Und hier mal Emäns Auftritt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2005)

am montag wird die strecke gebaut ... hehe das muss ich mir anschauen ...

warum planst schon wieder was wenn ich sicher net kann? find ich langsam gemein


----------



## OLB Carre (10. September 2005)

@ eman: gratulation! dann wird man dich bestimmt bald mal im dsf auf stoke sehen! 
@ jörg: die neue strecke is spassig zum fahren! net wirklich anspruchsvoll aber lustig! hab die nächsten zwei wochen urlaub! vielleicht geht ja unter der woche mal was! son kleiner roadtrip rund um kemnath, neusorg...! wasserbehältertable, sandgrube...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2005)

@Emän: Weil ich dann vielleicht kein anderes Wochenende mehr so kann  
Und weil die Wochenendenzeit knapp wird. 
Der Andy hat gerade schon was von Tabarzt erzählt wo du hinwillst.
Und jetzt der Schock: Nächstes Jahr gibt es keinen Nordparktail  

Wenn ich so nachdenk....hat er diesesn Montag oder nächsten gemeint  

Na mal schauen, die Woche über könnte ich auch mal hinschauen...mit meinen neuen Superlangsamklebereifen. (mit denen man überall am Osh stehen bleiben kann)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman: gratulation! dann wird man dich bestimmt bald mal im dsf auf stoke sehen!
> @ jörg: die neue strecke is spassig zum fahren! net wirklich anspruchsvoll aber lustig! hab die nächsten zwei wochen urlaub! vielleicht geht ja unter der woche mal was! son kleiner roadtrip rund um kemnath, neusorg...! wasserbehältertable, sandgrube...!?



Mußt nur den Tag sagen...am besten Di oder Mi.
Dann werd ich des männetschen.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (10. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mußt nur den Tag sagen...am besten Di oder Mi.
> Dann werd ich des männetschen.
> 
> G.



alles klar, sag dir montag bescheid! ich schreibs entweder hier rein oder ich ruf dich mal an!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, sag dir montag bescheid! ich schreibs entweder hier rein oder ich ruf dich mal an!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2005)

nordpark ... wer sagt das?

feuerberg ... net tabarz 

naja ok ... wennst meinst fahren zu müssen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> nordpark ... wer sagt das?
> 
> feuerberg ... net tabarz
> 
> naja ok ... wennst meinst fahren zu müssen




Hat mir heut wer erzählt (wie ich die Reifen und das neue Öl  getestet hab), weil der Lift neu gebaut wird.
Dachte schon das der Andy Feuerberg meint.
Und ich fahr auch nur bei gutem Wetter, vielleicht hab ich ja Pech  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2005)

Hier noch was, weil du kaufst dir ja keine Zeitschriften.


G.  

PS: Der Fichtelgebirgsbeitrag ist auch drinn.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich fahr auch nur bei gutem Wetter, vielleicht hab ich ja Pech
> 
> G.



wehe es regnet


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2005)

Beim Gesetz der Downhillfahrerserie müßte es schon regnen  
Ach des soll auch net heißen das ich net nommal einen Tag mit runter fahre.

Falls es dich interisiert, der Ralf wollte heute am Oko fahren.
Vielleicht testet er seine Neuentwicklung von Ghost  


@Carre: Mi ist doch schlecht. Wir wäre es Di Sandgrube/Kem (dort fehlt auch noch der Schrägreinsprung) und evtl. Riesentäibl.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (11. September 2005)

@Jörg
Hab mim DocQ ausgemacht, dass wir am SA nachkommen   

Die Bike hat natürlich beim Truckbild die Internetadr. falsch geschrieben   
Aber der Sportguide Fichtelgebirge is net mal schlecht geschrieben   und schöne Bilder   

Des mim Nordpark wär ja schei§e  


Aja und heut abend kommt der Film zu meinem Bike dran...23.50...Kabel 1....Bullitt


----------



## OLB Carre (11. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Mi ist doch schlecht. Wir wäre es Di Sandgrube/Kem (dort fehlt auch noch der Schrägreinsprung) und evtl. Riesentäibl.
> 
> 
> G.



ja, mach ma dienstag! wann?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. September 2005)

okopf heut ...nachdem es soviel geregnet hat und immer noch tut sicher kein spass  und krank bin ich eh (hab die 4 stündige adrenalinaregenfahrt net ganz so verkraftet) 

das mit dem inetaddresse falsch geschrieben is sicher absicht 

sagt mal wann ihr fahrt die woche ... vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei


----------



## littledevil (11. September 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman: gratulation! dann wird man dich bestimmt bald mal im dsf auf stoke sehen!
> @ jörg: die neue strecke is spassig zum fahren! net wirklich anspruchsvoll aber lustig! hab die nächsten zwei wochen urlaub! vielleicht geht ja unter der woche mal was! son kleiner roadtrip rund um kemnath, neusorg...! wasserbehältertable, sandgrube...!?




oh ja cool.. in den zwei wochen sollte es doch mal klappen mit streetfahren.. bei mir im garten isses schon bisschen nass..außerdem bin ich grad schon wieder am umbauen    falls es heut nochmal trocken wird könn ma ja evtl noch irgendwo fahren.. naja mal schaun

und sagt mal bescheid wegen der sandgrube.. da war ich auch schon lang nicht mehr.. und wo ist der wasserbehältertable nochmal??

und gk wollt ich auch nommal des jahr.. hab irgendwie noch paar punkte..weil ich immer hochschieb


----------



## littledevil (11. September 2005)

hui ..richtig was los hier


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> ja, mach ma dienstag! wann?




Wenn dir (und allen) 13:30 Uhr recht ist ist gut. Dort kann man auch bei nassem Boden ohne Props fahren.
Als Treffpunkt könnten wir den Hagebauparkplatz nehmen. Kennt jeder...oder?

So werd jetzt dochmal zum Oko schaun. Weiß sonst net was ich tun soll. Vielleicht mal einen neuen Streckenabschnitt überlegen.

@Emän: Im Fichtelgebirgbericht ist die Adresse richtig geschrieben.
Wenn du die Fundmäntls DVD willst komm einfach vorbei. Bekommst dann auch noch einen Stick.
Bekomme soviele Anfragen wegen der CaiDom Bilder und kann nichts machen  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. September 2005)

hmm hast mich heut schon 2 mal angerufen? irgendnen anonymer  ruft mich dauernd an wenn ich grad mal net beim handy bin 

okopf heut net ... zuerst mal wieder einigermasen die erkältung wegbekommen


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. September 2005)

ja bin grad ovn ner feier heimgekommen..mir gehts aber ganz gut..hmm also wenn noch was is einfach mich anrufen 
thx


----------



## littledevil (11. September 2005)

hey.. es hat aufgehört zu regnen!! 
@chicken: du hast dein bike noch in speichersgrad?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm hast mich heut schon 2 mal angerufen? irgendnen anonymer  ruft mich dauernd an wenn ich grad mal net beim handy bin
> 
> okopf heut net ... zuerst mal wieder einigermasen die erkältung wegbekommen




  Mist jetzt fängts gerade voll an zu schütten   

Ja ich war der Anonyme.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2005)

So und jetzt ist gerade mehr Wasser wie Luft im Umgebungsvolumen    

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (11. September 2005)

13.30 is ok! nehm an der parkplatz is in kemnath! werd ich schon finden! 
@littledevil: wie schauts etz aus? bin heiß auf fahren! wegen mir auch schaufeln, muss nur umbedingt aus meiner bude raus, sonst krieg ich noch nen koller!


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hey.. es hat aufgehört zu regnen!!
> @chicken: du hast dein bike noch in speichersgrad?



jo...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich war der Anonyme.
> 
> 
> G.



hmm und was wolltest? 

wann hast die woche ochsenkopf in planung?


----------



## littledevil (11. September 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> 13.30 is ok! nehm an der parkplatz is in kemnath! werd ich schon finden!
> @littledevil: wie schauts etz aus? bin heiß auf fahren! wegen mir auch schaufeln, muss nur umbedingt aus meiner bude raus, sonst krieg ich noch nen koller!



wart.. ich ruf dich mal an..


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. September 2005)

ok....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> 13.30 is ok! nehm an der parkplatz is in kemnath! werd ich schon finden!



Des ist direkt wenn man von der Hauptstaße abbiegt links  unübersehbar.


@Emän: Hab noch garnichts geplant außer Di Kem. 
Mal ein wenig einspringen auf die neuen Reifen.  

Hab gerade meine Mailadresse geändert und dann ging kurz nichts mehr  
So und jetzt schau ich mir Forml 1 an, weils immer noch schüttet.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. September 2005)

was hast als neue reifen?


----------



## showman (11. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du da unten Internet oder bist shon wieder daheim?
> Ach, und des war der Andy, net der Phill
> 
> G.


Beim Mecki hats Internet. Ach so, der Andi net der Phill. Naja is ja fast das gleiche   Wetter is so lala.

Gruss Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> was hast als neue reifen?



Mäxxis HR 60a und 40a  
Hast schon gehört beim Meckies gibts Internet.....das du da net da warst  

G.  

Was bedeutet denn des, wenn´s piept und dann was von Würmern auf dem Bildschirm steht


----------



## showman (11. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mäxxis HR 60a und 40a
> Hast schon gehört beim Meckies gibts Internet.....das du da net da warst
> 
> G.
> ...


Er war scho da nur halt ohne Internet. Is gleich nach der Tuere rechts vor dem Bierschrank. 15 Min. 1 Teuro. Geh jetz noch ne Runde biken.

Bis die Tage

Showman

PS: Wurmalarm


----------



## sud (11. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mir heut wer erzählt (wie ich die Reifen und das neue Öl  getestet hab), weil der Lift neu gebaut wird.
> Dachte schon das der Andy Feuerberg meint.
> Und ich fahr auch nur bei gutem Wetter, vielleicht hab ich ja Pech
> 
> G.



zum Thema NPT:

Hab mich sicherheitshalber nochmal erkundigt (bei den vertriders im forum).
Antwort:

 zurzeit schuats leider so aus dass man die komplette winter und sommer saison 2006 die seegrube geschlossen hat, aufgrund umbaumaßnahmen.

es wird alles komplett neu gebaut: beim congresshaus, hungerburg und seegrube, sowie alle gondeln....

also: 2006 is nix mit npt, außer man schiebt rauf....

im optimistischten fall is der bau im Jänner 2007 fertiggestellt, es wird aber glaub ich sicher noch was dazwischen kommen, weil es fast imma so is....

du kannst dir auf dieser seite: http://www.nordpark.com/projektn/ noch mehr informationen holen 


sieht also nicht so gut aus...       sollte man direkt gleich nochmal runterfahren... oder npt ist dann 2006 echt anstrengend   

grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

Hmmmh.....soweit wäre es ja gar net weg das man nicht mal schnell runterfahren könnt.  


@Emän: Und schon wieder gesund. Mußt morgen auch kommen. 
Bekomme so viele Mäils wegen der CaiDom Bilder. Und ich schreib immer das man die dann irgendwan auf unserer Seite anschauen kann.
Aber dazu müßt ich sie dir erstmal geben  

@DR. Q: Kommst morgen auch...kannst wieder spektakuläre Aufnahmen machen für dein nächstes Video  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2005)

hehe ... richtig krank war ich ja nie 

morgen ... hmm ... extra nach kemnath fahren und dann dort blöd schauen bei den benzinpreisen ... hmm

nordpark ... ja eigentlich sollt man da dann heuer nochmal hin ...


----------



## Dr.Q (12. September 2005)

@ jörg mhm wegen morgen kann ich noch nix sagen, hab da meinen ersten schultag    und weiß noch gar nicht wann ich da wieder heim komm. ab wann seit ihr denn dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

@Emän: Morgen Kemnath und Nordpark dann halt in 2.5 Wochen  


@Dr.Q: 13:30 treffen wir uns beim Hage neben Ponath und dann werden wir so um etwas danach dort sein........du Schüüüüüler  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2005)

so ... muss nochmal was wegen gardasee schreiben ...

dienstag hat sich ein ruhrgebietsbewohner (GORErider hier im Forum) mit auf dem weg zu den pianauratrails gemacht. wenn er gewusst hätte was auf ihn zukommt wär er wohl net mitgefahren ... 800 hm zu schieben is schon nen brett. wetter war aber opti und die abfahrt wie immer voll der kick

mittwoch war dann auch noch der showman dabei und es ging auf zum altissimo...
allein die anfahrt is nen abendteuer ... per schiff nach malcesine ... monte baldoseilbahn und dann kurz wieder runter (1450m) und dann raufschieben (mit wirklich geilen aussichten) zum altissimogipfel (2060). runter aufm legänderen 601 der aber mittlerweile auch nimmer die herrausforderung ist die er mal war ... aber immer noch geil ... hat halt alle elemente von technisch bis flowig

donnerstag gings dann per shuttlebus rauf aufm tramalzo(diesmal nur der andi und ich ... nach dem ich den 112er gesehen hab ... zum glück  ). dann über passo nota (unendliche serpentinen) rüber zum dalco ... dort nahmen wir diesmal nicht den eigentlichen dalco (sentiero 111) sondern den 112 von dem ich meinte gelesen zu haben das er einfach wär  ... hehe naja hmm ... ultrasteiles vertriding mit absturzgefahr (die 112 is programm und darf am handy schon mal vorgewählt werden )
der trail täuscht zunächst mit nen paar schönen kurven an bevor er zeigt wo der hammer hängt. steile enge kurven mit stufen drin und darauf folgender kurve in die andere richtung ... das alles mitm VR so 10 cm vorm abgrund ... echt spannend. teilweise 30 cm breiter einseitiger northshore. an einer stelle fährst so nen grad entlang wo du abwechselnd links und rechts mal in den abgrund schaust. aber natürlich auch echt grandiose atemberaubende aussichten auf limone. der trail is natürlich sehr langsam und deshalb gefühlsmässig sehr lang. ganz unten wird er dann sehr technisch und verwinkelt bevor einen der trail dann wieder aus seinen fängen entlässt. 
alles in allem is der trail schon grenzwertig, hochtechnisch und nicht ganz ohne risiko. aber das panorama ist eins der beeindruckensten was ich je gesehen hab, vor allem in anbetracht dessen das man da mitm bike unterwegs ist. bis man den trail durchfährt muss man sicherlich nen paar anläufe nehmen wobei ich nicht weis ob alle wirklich fahrbar sind. bis auf nen paar stellen konnt ich aber alles fahrend bewältigen. man kanns am besten mit der ersten nusshardtschlüsselstelle in unzähliger ausführungen vergleichen ).
der andi will ihn das nächste ohne bike in angriff nehmen  weil sowas net wirklich sein ding ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

Wußt ich schon alles  

G. 

PS: Bilda??


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2005)

bilder gibts net ... leider

der andi hat beim 112 er sicherlich ne stufe extremer erzählt  das was ich schreibe is die realtität 

warum schleimst eigentlich beim andi rum und bei mir net?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

Nee, er hats ganz genauso erzählt.

Und er hat bei mir angerufen.

Mi abend fahren  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2005)

gut 

was is morgen eigentlich geplant?

hat das mitm dämpferbuchsenausdrehen bei dir gefunzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> gut
> 
> was is morgen eigentlich geplant?
> 
> hat das mitm dämpferbuchsenausdrehen bei dir gefunzt?



Morgen.....Sprung- und Höhentraining und was uns einfällt.

Ja, des mit den Buchsenausdrehen bzw. eher ausdrehschleifen 
Irgendwie schon.  
Ich werd mal die Nr. der Fox Buchsen bei Goooooogle eingeben.
Sind die beim DHX auch so massiv oder eher wie die bei Manitou? 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2005)

PAPZ 0808 P10 ... leider zöllig und net beschaffbar ...

bei hibike kostet eine mit aluteilen 16 euro


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> PAPZ 0808 P10 ... leider zöllig und net beschaffbar ...
> 
> bei hibike kostet eine mit aluteilen 16 euro



Natürlich beschaffbar..wenn der Dirtjumpbastian da ne 100er Packung von einem Bikeladen bekommen hat.
Muß es sie ja irgendwo geben, logisch oder.
Und du fährst ja eh zum Feuerberg. Und der Bikeladen muß ja da irgendwo sein zwischen Coburg und Feuerberg.
Frag den DJB mal dort

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (12. September 2005)

@ jörg. na mal sehen, 13.30 werd ich denk ich nicht schaffen aber vielleicht komm ich ja dann noch nach. ihr seits ja dann am höhentrainierfelsen odda?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg. na mal sehen, 13.30 werd ich denk ich nicht schaffen aber vielleicht komm ich ja dann noch nach. ihr seits ja dann am höhentrainierfelsen odda?



Ja.


@Emän: Wie stark sind denn deine Buchsen schon ausgemerkelt


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (12. September 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg. na mal sehen, 13.30 werd ich denk ich nicht schaffen aber vielleicht komm ich ja dann noch nach. ihr seits ja dann am höhentrainierfelsen odda?


wennste kommst, könntest des video von winterberg... mitbringen!   wär super! kriegste auch was fürn DVD Rohling! dann bis morgen!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

Des hat der Wastl.

@Emän: Bring dir morgen des Video vom letzten Kob auf dem Stick mit.
Biste auch drauf.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2005)

sch... wetter ...

das vid hab ich logischerweise schon  aber fundamentals würd ich schon gern haben 

nen schlauch hast auch noch von mir ... aber egal .. brauch dich irgendwann mal eh zum buchsendrehen 

morgen weis ich noch net ... müsst mitm ghost kommen (mit funktionierenden bremsen und frischgewarteter gabel die wieder wie neu funzt nachdem ich die zugstufe poliert hab  ) ... das turner  will ich mit den lagern noch übers jahr retten


----------



## littledevil (12. September 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg mhm wegen morgen kann ich noch nix sagen, hab da meinen ersten schultag    und weiß noch gar nicht wann ich da wieder heim komm. ab wann seit ihr denn dort?



hey ich hatte heut meinen ersten schultag     und gleich nen halben tag zu spät


----------



## Dr.Q (12. September 2005)

@ carre: jepp ich packs auf jeden fall mal mit ein.ich schulde dir eh noch geld, fällt mir da so ein,... hey und du ja mir auch     
@ LD   verschlafen oder nicht dran gedacht...  
       naja ich versuchs auch schon die ganze zeit zu verdrängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich hatte heut meinen ersten schultag     und gleich nen halben tag zu spät




willkommen im wirklichen leben


----------



## OLB Carre (12. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sehr wichtig: Werd Fr und Sam am Geißkopf verbringen...bei gutem Wetter. Gibt ja ne neue Flowridestrecke.
> G.



eigentlich hab ich ja nächstes wochenende lenggries eingeplant, kumpel besuchen, der hat aber keine zeit! folglich werd ich glaub ich auch zum GK fahren! flowriden!


----------



## littledevil (12. September 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ carre: jepp ich packs auf jeden fall mal mit ein.ich schulde dir eh noch geld, fällt mir da so ein,... hey und du ja mir auch
> @ LD   verschlafen oder nicht dran gedacht...
> naja ich versuchs auch schon die ganze zeit zu verdrängen



hmm.. dacht halt heut is ganz normal arbeiten angesagt.. also war netmal meine schuld.. habs einfach net gewusst.. naja heut war wohl der einzige tag an dem man unentschuldigt fehlen durfte..    .. aber des wird lustig..
übrigens, richi, die eine da von deinen fotos.. die geht ja da auch hin irgendwie.. 

lustigerweise bin ich jetzt wieder in der 10ten klasse     wie geil

achja geilkopf..hm..lust hätt ich.. mal sehen wies wetter bleibt.. oder ob ich net schon wo anders bin..


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

geilkopf ahahhaha


ja..sag ihr das nächste mal nen schönen gruß..und sag nix von den bildern


----------



## littledevil (12. September 2005)

okili dokili


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2005)

@Emän: Hab gestern schon meinen Schwalbeschlauch geflickt  
Bestell halt mal so einen 30er Pack Contis.
Und leider hab ich meine Firewool einen Tag zu späht bekommen, bzw. hätte wohl nicht ins Forum ohne gehen sollen  
Aber kurz hatte ich einen neuen Computer  
Hab auch die Fundamentels dabei.


@Carre: Du kommst dann Sam zum GK.  Die haben für da unten ja für den Fr schon wieder schlechtes Wetter prophzeit  


@Andere: Und was hattet ihr in der Schultüte   


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2005)

du und computer ... ist krieg oder? mach doch net immer alles putt 

kann heut wohl net kommen da ich wohl kein auto hab


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> du und computer ... ist krieg oder? mach doch net immer alles putt
> 
> kann heut wohl net kommen da ich wohl kein auto hab



Ich hab den net kaputt gemacht...des war der spooler aus dem Forum hier  

Außerdem hast du die Kraft mit dem Rad herzufahren  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2005)

der wer war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (13. September 2005)

der spooler aus dem forum war das....
das ist eine der blödesten enschuldigungsversuche eines daus die ich je gehört hab   
vielleicht hat ja auch der puffer aus der galerie angefangen und dann war da noch der stack vom ticker, der sich eingemischt hat   

ich denk halt, der jörg schafft es auch, dass sich ne quarzuhr aufhängt..

dafür kann er halt den längsten nose-wiehlie und hat ne drehmaschine.

nix für ungut 
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

nachdem ich mein auto heut doch noch irgendwann bekommen hab ... war das die tour  natürlich über karches zum nusshardt rauf ... startpunkt war MAK waldstadion 

mit nem 20 kg bike schon grenzwertig und den lift sieht man voll


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

@TvH: Hab gestern abend noch gehört das mein Puter wieder geht und der Spooler   kaputt ist.
Hast morgen Zeit für ein paar Okoabfahrten.......wenn dein 36h Tag am Mittag vorbei ist.


@Emän: Hmmh....schöne Farbkomposition. Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Hintergrundlandschaft aus der ersten Enterprise Serie.
Die hatten auch immer solche Himmel.  
Wie ich die Tour zum letzten mal gefahren bin brauchte ich aber nur 40863 Herzschläge.
Und ganz genau 1500 Hm´s sind unglaubwürdig (nicht nur weils so viel sind).
Mußtest bestimmt daheim des Rad noch ein paar mal hochheben   
Ich  bring heut Abend mal den Wastl mit.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

Voll vergessen gerade...20:45 Mätschig.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

hmm zufällig halt 1500hm ohne tricksen ... wunderte mich selbst ... weil für 5 - 10 hm fahr ich normal schon extra nochmal nen kreis 

hmm heut bock auf okopf ... laut wetterbericht ist heut der einzige schöne tag der woche 

könnten gleich mal schauen wo was möglich is ... der schreyer scheint da ziemlich offen jetzt zu sein ... auch wenn er sich das zu einfach vorstellt mit leute anweisen was zu bauen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

Hab heut Nachmittag keine Zeit.
Erst morgen, dann aber schon ab auch früher.
Morgen wirds auch nochmal schön. (man muß nur daran glauben  )
Können wir ja heut Abend bereden.

G:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

Wie bekommt man eigentlich den orangen Kreis vom Hinterrad 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

der glaube versetzt ja berge ... aber ich glaub der ochsenkopf is zu gross  sch... wetter schon wieder ... 

den orangen streifen ... überhaupt net


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

Ich bekomm heute meinen spoolerfeien Puter wieder  
Mit Firewoohl und so Dingern  

Dann brauch ich nur noch SLD.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

hmm habt ihr gestern eigentlich noch was besprochen wie es weitergehen soll? 

mach deinen Puter net gleich wieder putt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

Nee, des wollten wir doch heute Abend machen.
Aber so richtig euphorisch bin ich da net so drüber.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

euphorisch über was ... das es keinen gibt der sich traut ne strecke zu bauen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> euphorisch über was ... das es keinen gibt der sich traut ne strecke zu bauen




Über die Möglichkeiten die wir jetzt hätten...bzw. über die Möglichkeiten, die net wirklich welche sind.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

naja reden wir heut abend mal drüber  so schlecht sind die möglichkeiten nicht ... das gelände is race dh tauglich 

bring die pics mit die du gestern vielleicht gemacht hast und alles was du mir sonst noch geben wolltest 

hab grad ne mail bekommen das es ne cd vom cai dom geben wird


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad ne mail bekommen das es ne cd vom cai dom geben wird



Vom Cost?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

keine ahnung ... auf jedenfall wird sie geld kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

kaufen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

wenns verfügbar ist ... klar


----------



## TimvonHof (14. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @TvH: Hab gestern abend noch gehört das mein Puter wieder geht und der Spooler   kaputt ist.
> Hast morgen Zeit für ein paar Okoabfahrten.......wenn dein 36h Tag am Mittag vorbei ist.


 meine 36h gehen morgen früh los - das wär dann freitag 16:00 wo ich in plauen rauskomm. ich versuch mich dann eigentlich eher immer unfallfrei nach hause zu bekommen. an biken nach dem marathon denk ich nie.
das wochenende ist mal wieder voll verplant - obwohls typisches oko-wetter werden soll. schade, eigentlich! aber aus irgendeinem grund werd ich am freitag 36 lenze und da hab ich dann doch die ein oder andere verpflichtung


----------



## TimvonHof (14. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekommt man eigentlich den orangen Kreis vom Hinterrad
> 
> 
> G.


 
einen tag in feuerberg oder ähnlich - dann siehst du das orange nimmer   

überdies sollte es für einen lettenbruder kein problem darstelen jegliche farbe vom bike verschwinden zu lassen.....

nur so am rande? die okos finden wohl keinen der ihnen eine strecke auf den hügel zimmert und nun könnt ihr (oder "wir") wohl da mitmischen?(!)
wenn ihr das echt macht - denkt ihr vielleicht auch an die zonies, die drops über 2m höhe gerne mal mit dem hühnerweg umgehen wollen   

aber prinzipiell keine schlechte sache - so wirds vielleicht etwas dh-igger  als die xc-strecke in schwarzenbach/wald. ihr wollt dann natürlich den osh mit ins reguläre programm nehmen, sicher wollt ihr das, oder?

@jörg: mit den 40a kannste übrigens auxh kleine überhänge ausfahren


----------



## OLB Carre (15. September 2005)

@ wastl: hab da noch nen grünen hinterbau, nen big betty reifen und nen sattel bei mir rumliegen! hät ich dir gestern mitbringen können! habs aber verpeilt! na ja, egal, is auch net so dringend, oder? cu! da Carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr das echt macht - denkt ihr vielleicht auch an die zonies, die drops über 2m höhe gerne mal mit dem hühnerweg umgehen wollen



hmm zonies und keine 2m drops ... na dann schau dir die warschauer pakt locations mal an (z.B. ilmenau  )


----------



## littledevil (15. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm zonies und keine 2m drops ... na dann schau dir die warschauer pakt locations mal an (z.B. ilmenau  )


----------



## Supah Gee (15. September 2005)

[email protected]

@Jörg
Wie is jetz deine Wochenendplanung    GK is die Wetterlage doch eher unforteilhaft, oder   

Ich bin für Fichtel Mts...  
Shores bei Shorewetter


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2005)

weichei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2005)

@KamiTschiller: Haben jetzt alle am Sonntag ausgemacht, weil es da richtg schön werden soll.

Also keine Ausreden wie "am Wochenende geht net da werd ich älter" wie es andere hier im Forum machen  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2005)

deine pics sind übrigends online ...

und fundamentals is frustrierend


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> deine pics sind übrigends online ...
> 
> und fundamentals is frustrierend



War gerade auf der LBseite.

Frustrierend.......stimmt die sprechen alle ausländisch und ich kann immer nur erahnen was die meinen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2005)

und ab in die rhön  muss schon etwas spinnen bei dem wetter ..l.

viel spass am geisskopf ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. September 2005)

ich fahr auch mal mit

wer nimmt michtmit?


----------



## OLB Carre (16. September 2005)

GK wird am sonntag nix, da is unser jährliches Skischulteamtreffen!   werd wahrscheinlich montag und dienstag mitm matthias aus regensburg am GK fahrn!  wünsch euch viel spass! 
@ jörg: falls dein computer mal funkt, kannste mir mal des pic vom grünberg dröpli schicken!  
übrigens, bin des "roadgap" bei mir im wald endlich mal gehüpft! krass, hätt nicht gedacht, dass ma da so lange fliegt!  
sersn, da Carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (16. September 2005)

bei mir wirds jetzt sonntag wohl auch schwierig...
kann noch nichts genaues sagen, entscheidet sich also kurzfristig bei mir.


----------



## littledevil (17. September 2005)

kalt heute


----------



## Supah Gee (17. September 2005)

Sonntag GK nix gut...will wählen gehn...


----------



## littledevil (17. September 2005)

geh halt früh wählen.. oder brauchst du den ganzen tag um dich zu entscheiden..? gehst um 8te hin und dann fährst an gk..


----------



## Supah Gee (17. September 2005)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber bis ich dann mei Kreuz gemacht hab, fortkomm, da bin, is fast mittag...   
Fahr morgen am Ochsenkopf...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2005)

Der Kluge baut vor und hat Briefgewählt  
Es gibt zwar nichts gutes zum Ankreuzen, aber wenn du nicht reich bist ist alles was mit C angeht noch schlechter.
Aber egal, hauptsache des Wetter wird morgen super...und des wirds auch  

@Little Devil: Wennst´e kommst nimm fei den Tschikken mit.

@Carre: Ja des mit meinem Puter ist so eine Sache. So Internet geht gut. Der Rest auch. 
Aber die interaktion zwischen den beiden Systemen wirft noch unbeantwortete Probleme auf.
Kann aber endlich wieder ebayn und hab schon wieder ein schickes Radteil für mein Switch endeckt  


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. September 2005)

ja hmmm wie schautn dse morgen aus???
wer kann mich mitnehmen? wer fährt alles mit?

wenn des zu stressig wird..bleib ich lieber daheim


ciao
richie


----------



## littledevil (17. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kluge baut vor und hat Briefgewählt
> Es gibt zwar nichts gutes zum Ankreuzen, aber wenn du nicht reich bist ist alles was mit C angeht noch schlechter.
> Aber egal, hauptsache des Wetter wird morgen super...und des wirds auch
> 
> ...



jo.. alles mit c ist schlecht    
hallo chicken..wenn ich fahr nehm ich dich schon mit


----------



## littledevil (17. September 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber bis ich dann mei Kreuz gemacht hab, fortkomm, da bin, is fast mittag...
> Fahr morgen am Ochsenkopf...



wenn du dir viel zeit lässt dauert das kreuz machen 10 minuten.. dann noch 5 minuten um ins auto zu steigen.. gepackt hast du vorher.. dann isses halb 9.. dann solltest du zw halb 11 und 11 in bm sein.. reicht doch.. aber deine sache..


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. September 2005)

na wenns wetter son zwischending is, dann können wir ja trotzdem ne runde streeten oder so also morgen meinich

mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (18. September 2005)

na tolll


----------



## littledevil (18. September 2005)

ups.. zu lange party gestern


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. September 2005)

ich bin auch erst um 11(frühs) heimgekommen


----------



## littledevil (18. September 2005)

fahr ma dann noch a bissl? hab eh mit dem tom um 7 in kemnath ausgmacht.. da können wir ja vorher noch a weng rumgurken..


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. September 2005)

ja ..müss ma halt noch das bike beim sascha abholen..is ja net weit


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. September 2005)

kommst halt einfach vorbei ich bin daheim


----------



## littledevil (18. September 2005)

in schön.. jo.. äh.. aber ws net vor 4


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. September 2005)

ja shcönreuth ichhoffe, des macht keine umstände und so


----------



## littledevil (18. September 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (18. September 2005)

WER HAT LUST DIE IM BIKE MAGAZIN VORGESTELLTEN FICHTELGEBIRGS- TOUREN MAL ZU FAHREN ??? SCHNEEBERG /KÖSSEINE ! kann mir jemand sagen ob die touren schwer zu finden sind wenn mann/frau sich da üüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht auskennt


----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2005)

hmm dann hat wohl geisskopf mal wieder net als team gefunzt ... man seid ihr flaschen 

feuerberg ... freitag hab ich mir gedacht ... man was musst du für nen trottel sein dir das freiwillig anzutun  der regen und die erdige strecke mit wiesenstücken is voll grausam mit trockenreifen ... gripp wo bist du? 

samstag hatt ich dann die michelin mud 3 drauf und es ging geil ... das is nen unterschied wie tag und nacht vom gripp her, allerdings rollwiderstand ohne ende.

sonntag war die strecke noch weiter abgetrocknet und die strecke hatte mit normalbereifung richtig fetten gripp und machte voll spass .

da gabs ein künstliches steinfeld ... voll ******** und unrund ... im 1. rennlauf wollt ich da im kamikazzefahrstil (wohl vom supah gee abgeschaut ) durch ... ging net wirklich gut... wurd unsanft vom bike getrennt, hab die scheibe verbogen und gabel verkratzt 

2. rennlauf ging dann relativ geil und endete mitm 5. platz


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2005)

5ter   Jetzt fährst dann wohl immer ums Trepchen mit  
Damit hast ja dann auch ein T-Shirt bekommen.

Geißkopf war perfekt.(waren zu fünft, eigentlich sechst) Absolut geniale Bedingungen. 
Besonders mit den angenehmen Temperaturen.
Bin 1000 mal den Dh gefahren 

Die neue Strecke wird dir gefallen. Wie bei den Fundamentals Kurvenrumhautips.
Dort waren die Bedingungen aber net so gut.
War ein wenig gerutsche auf dem schwarzen Walderdboden, weil es net richtig dort abtrocknet im dunklen Wald.
Aber auf der Strecke könnte es auch zu tödlichen zusammenstößen kommen  

Sonst gibts nichts neues.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2005)

schön zu hören ... wetter war geil ja ... fast opti, aber nachts schon fast zu kalt

1000 mal den dh ... hehe glaub ich net ... hast einmal geschafft?


----------



## OLB Phil (19. September 2005)

Sersen,

gerstern war echt ma wieder richtig gut!

Kann sogar bestätigen ,dass der Jörg DH strecke gefahren ist!
(nur mit dem zählen klappts bei ihm noch nich so   )

Hab nur leider gemerkt was ich für nen eklatanten Trainigs-fahrtechnik-trau-rückstand ich hab. ma kucken das ich das wieder hinkrieg.

@jörg Hääää? Zahlweise der anwesenden Personen? ich weis scho das ich fett für noch an halben dazu bin  

Nicki sieht heut abend warscheinlich wieder aus wie ein kleiner leopard, halt nur mit lauter blauen flecken  . Selber schuld wenn sie immer die freistürze ausnutzen muss.

wegen we müss mer eh noch mal auschecken.

CU Phil


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. September 2005)

Das wird scho.
Wenn cih die neuen Reifen hab (morgen zeit ?) dann bring ich dir das bei   
Durfte ja mitm Chicken üben.
Das werd' ich heut auch wieder tun.
Deshalb: So long !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2005)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> WER HAT LUST DIE IM BIKE MAGAZIN VORGESTELLTEN FICHTELGEBIRGS- TOUREN MAL ZU FAHREN ??? SCHNEEBERG /KÖSSEINE ! kann mir jemand sagen ob die touren schwer zu finden sind wenn mann/frau sich da üüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht auskennt



werds heut abend mal durchlesen ... dann kann ich was dazu sagen


----------



## Supah Gee (19. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> da gabs ein künstliches steinfeld ... voll ******** und unrund ... im 1. rennlauf wollt ich da im *kamikazzefahrstil* (wohl vom supah gee abgeschaut ) durch ... ging net wirklich gut... wurd unsanft vom bike getrennt, hab die scheibe verbogen und gabel verkratzt



Jaja wers net kann sollte es lassen    


Am SO warn glaub ich alle, die Wanderschuh daheim haben unterwegs   
Und der FichtlMountain-Aufkleber am Schneeberg wurde abgekratzt


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2005)

recht hast ...
aber is halt so geil gelaufen bis dahin (und war auch trotzdem ne gute zeit noch) und da is man dann in nem rennlauf (besonders wenn man noch nen zweiten versuch hat) geneigt mal stehen zu lassen und zu hoffen  .... holzhackerfahrstil is aber dann doch der bessere ... 

aufkleber ... haben ja genug davon


----------



## littledevil (19. September 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Am SO warn glaub ich alle, die Wanderschuh daheim haben unterwegs
> Und der FichtlMountain-Aufkleber am Schneeberg wurde abgekratzt



sachen gibts


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2005)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> WER HAT LUST DIE IM BIKE MAGAZIN VORGESTELLTEN FICHTELGEBIRGS- TOUREN MAL ZU FAHREN ??? SCHNEEBERG /KÖSSEINE ! kann mir jemand sagen ob die touren schwer zu finden sind wenn mann/frau sich da üüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht auskennt



Finden würde man es schon......denke ich!!!
Aber ob man´s fahren will ist die 2te Frage  
Aber schlecht sind die Touren nicht, besonders die über den Schneeberg.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> schön zu hören ... wetter war geil ja ... fast opti, aber nachts schon fast zu kalt
> 
> 1000 mal den dh ... hehe glaub ich net ... hast einmal geschafft?


#


Hatte am Schluß fast 30km auf dem Tacho. 
Mußte ja auch fast 90 Punkte verfahren.
Bin mindestens 7 oder 8 mal von ganz oben runter und dabei nicht einmal den Evel Eye. 

Und mein Puter daheim macht schon wieder Props  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2005)

und wenn ich mit unten bin willst immer net ....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich mit unten bin willst immer net ....



Alles eine Reifenfrage.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2005)

so das roadgap in bild festgehalten ... sch... ding. aber das gute an nem rennen ist das man wenns irgendwie geht solche dinger meistern will und muss 
freitag bin ich voll eingeschlagen ... samstag fast gestorben ... und sonntag gings dann zum glück 

















@jörg ... jetzt wo du zum dh fahrer mutierst könntest ja mal mit nach bozi dar fahren


----------



## TimvonHof (20. September 2005)

bozi is schon was fürn jörg.
vor allem die drop-kombi im wald, da darf man net zu schnell sein sonst sieht man schnell aus wie ein kamikazeeeeee....
das gute an bozi ist - es geht halt auch langsam, man braucht für keinen punkt so richtig viel speed (wie zb am roadgap feuerberg...) und kann sich echt an alle schlüsselstellen rantasten.

jörg - fahr mal nach bozi!

@eman: dein hinterrad hängt aweng.... das is ja schon fast bender-like  


ahäm....PS:
http://www.4x.cz/index.php?page=home&article=91
war schon mal einer von euch auf der 4x strecke? die sieht auch recht hart aus - vor allem weil man hochschieben muss..... ich weiß net mal wo die sein soll.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (20. September 2005)

hi jungs, bin wieder zurück vom GK! traumwetter, alles trocken! passiert is auch nix, na ja da hirs hat sich den kompletten Shifter abgebrochen, keine ahnung wie er des gmacht hat!  warn heut praktisch alleine unterwegs, a handvoll andere warn noch da!  
wie schauts bei euch mitm wochenende aus? district ride? bin mir noch net sicher ob ich FR und SA hinfahr oder nur SA!? na dann servus! 
da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2005)

@Emän: Haben die des Forststreetgab irgendwie verändert in der Landung?
Die Ultraquersumme (=Quersumme der Quersumme der Quersumme) von deiner Startnummer wäre fei schon für den Platz 1 gut gewesen    

@TvH: Die anderen nehmen mich ja immer net mit wenn die da hinfahren   
Ich glaub da müssen wir mal zusammen hinfahren     
Der Bikercross schaut geil aus.

@Carre: Werd wohl net distrikten können, weil ich wohl ein wenig erbern muß zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten  
Was ist denn so bei deiner North Shore Sandgrube los??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg ... jetzt wo du zum dh fahrer mutierst könntest ja mal mit nach bozi dar fahren



Ahh...das hab ich eben erst gelesen.
Ja jetzt wo ich zum Dh-Fahrer werd fangt ihr an CC-Fahrer zu werden.  
Und schon angemeldet  
Ja bei gutem Wetter hätte ich nichts gegen Bozimozi einzuwenden  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2005)

nein das ding wurd rein gar net verändert ... aber man musste es von rechts nach links springen, weils danach net wie sonst grad aus weiter ging, sondern nach links 

hmm stimmt ja sonntag is das sch... rennen ... hmm  aber wenn du mal mit nach bozi dar fahren würdest


----------



## OLB Carre (20. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Werd wohl net distrikten können, weil ich wohl ein wenig erbern muß zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten
> Was ist denn so bei deiner North Shore Sandgrube los?
> G.



schade, das de keine zeit hast! in der sandgrube geht leider noch nix voran, werd noch aufn muck warten, bis der wieder vom urlaub zurück is! man sieht sich!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2005)

@Emän: Hast du eigentlich schon Sünopsis gesehen. 
Da fahren die sämtliche amerikanischen Dh-Strecken mit deinem Törnerrad und des stundenlang.
Außerdem hättest du wenigstens wegen der Zuschauer ein wenig.......ein ganz klein wenig dein Vorderrad verdrehen können......und vielleicht noch etwas das Rad schief halten  
Des soll sogar bei Dh´s gehen.(siehe z.B. Sünopsis oder Ced.Cra.)

@Andere: Für alle die die Stelle in Feuerberg net kennen. 
Zwischen dem Absprung und der Landung vom Eman sind erstmal ein paar Meter Wiese und dann noch eine komplette Forststraße, also net so ein kurzer nach unter Drop.
Und man hat da wohl mehr Speed drauf wie die meisten an der schnellsten Stelle vom Fleckl Dh.


G. 

PS: Hattes du nicht beim letzten mal die gleiche Startnummer


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2005)

hätt sonntag auch zeit fürs rennen gehn zuwenig zusammen ausserdem passt die kurbel net die dran sit!

bozi sonntag?

mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hätt sonntag auch zeit fürs rennen gehn zuwenig zusammen ausserdem passt die kurbel net die dran sit!



sprich mal klartext  warst wohl noch etwas verschlafen?

... hmm rennen hat wenig starter?
... mitfahren kannst net weil die kurbel net passt?

@jörg ... das ich das lenkerverdrehen net kann weisst doch ... ausserdem glaub ich das das an der stelle kaum einer gemacht hat 

beim kob hast die ganze serie die gleiche startnummer


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem die drop-kombi im wald, da darf man net zu schnell sein sonst sieht man schnell aus wie ein kamikazeeeeee....



man muss den flow behalten dann gehts auch schnell 

bist das feuerbergroadgap mal gesprungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (21. September 2005)

na district hab ich auch schon lust..obwohl ich auch auf das cube interne rennen wollte hmm


----------



## [email protected]ube (21. September 2005)

von cube fährt eu keienr das rennen mit! Ich also auch nicht die Kurbel am Elite passt noch net Bozi dar würd ich scho mal mitfahren!

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2005)

oder halt os mit den hofern phil hat da was angedacht!

mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2005)

os??

hmm wenn du auch net mitfährst dann fahrn mer lieber nach bozi dar an dem sonntag


----------



## TimvonHof (21. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> man muss den flow behalten dann gehts auch schnell
> 
> bist das feuerbergroadgap mal gesprungen?


 
jein   
also nicht bis in die landung.... ich bin ungefähr mitte des forstweges eingeschlagen und hatte dann keine lust mehr mir die knochen ein weiters mal zu brechen. das ding ist mir einfach zu schnell. oder anders gesagt - ich hab zu viel hirn um es nochmal zu versuchen   

am sonntag hab ich dienst in plauen, versucht euch mal nix zu brechen, will nicht arbeiten müssen.


----------



## TimvonHof (21. September 2005)

aber mal was anderes?
wie war denn die streckenführung am fb?
ham die was zusätzlich gebaut oder bestehende strecken aneinandergepackt?
wie waren denn die anderen zufrieden - mir hat der singletrail-park eh schon immer gefallen aber da gehen die meinungen ja auseinander, vor allem wenns ein weing technisch wird und nix breites zum heizen ist   

bei technischen strecken kann ich nämlich meinen respekt vor hohen geschwindigkeiten eher vertuschen und sagen " ich fahr das halt lieber aus, da machts mehr spass"   

die dritte oktoberwoche ist verdammt spät - aber vielleicht hat ja noch einer lust da ein wenig mit spielen zu gehen. dachte an gk und winterberg. je nach wetter.
der rest hat ja dann leider schon zu... wie lange nimmt uns denn der oko-lift mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (21. September 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> von cube fährt eu keienr das rennen mit!


jaaaaaa. das ist ein leckerer burger....


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal was anderes?
> wie war denn die streckenführung am fb?
> ham die was zusätzlich gebaut oder bestehende strecken aneinandergepackt?



die streckenführung war so:
oben start wie normal dann gings in den flowride (die berg und talbahn links) der mit nem neuen steinfeld endete. dann normal weiter links rechts schikane dann roadgap, sofort linkskurve -> tretstückstück ... unterm lift durch ... dann gings in den steileren rutschigen neuen teil (steeprideähnlich .. nur viel offener und schneller gesteckt) welcher mit nem steilstück mit rechtsanlieger endet ... links rechts kombination und dann linkskurve auf den kleinen kicker unterm lift zu der schon immer da war ... dann linkkurve ... rechtskurve auf den table zu der von unten gesehen auch schon immer am rechten waldrand unten war ... rechtskurve ... linkskurve ... treten ... ziel





müsst die zweite kurve nach dem tretstück sein



			
				TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> wie waren denn die anderen zufrieden - mir hat der singletrail-park eh schon immer gefallen aber da gehen die meinungen ja auseinander, vor allem wenns ein weing technisch wird und nix breites zum heizen ist
> 
> bei technischen strecken kann ich nämlich meinen respekt vor hohen geschwindigkeiten eher vertuschen und sagen " ich fahr das halt lieber aus, da machts mehr spass"



hmm die meinungen sich haben sich von freitag bis sonntag immer mehr verbessert (auch meine von voll sch... zu schöner track) ... lag wohl daran das ne neue strecke bei regen nen katastrophalen Zustand hat und net hält ...

die meinungen werden sich immer spalten ... fand die alten feuerbergstrecken auch net schlecht aber geht halt in richtung vertride und das mögen net viele so wirklich ... halt schwer den flow zu finden 

hehe der park war ja nie für dhler ausgelegt ... sondern für tourenfahrer wie dich  deshalb gefällts dir wohl 



			
				TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> die dritte oktoberwoche ist verdammt spät - aber vielleicht hat ja noch einer lust da ein wenig mit spielen zu gehen. dachte an gk und winterberg. je nach wetter.
> der rest hat ja dann leider schon zu... wie lange nimmt uns denn der oko-lift mit?



okopf auch bis ende oktober ... ich wollt auf jedenfall auch nochmal an den geisskopf dieses jahr. nen winterberg WE wär auch schön ... aber zelten geht da halt nimmer also müsst man ne andere lösung suchen


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2005)

waren heut auf der luisenburg und haben die strecke abgefahren ... der DrQ is nimmer so ganz sicher ob er da mitfahren will 

also wie siehts aus mit sonntag bozi dar?

hmm ich seh grad das ich 3. in der KOB gesamtwertung bin ... ich hoff mal es gab keine siegerehrung wo ich net anwesend war


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2005)

@Emän: 3ter....wieder ein Pokal.  
Tolle Streckenbeschreibung, nur das.....treten.....am Schluß gefällt mir nicht.
Sonntag....hmmmh...ist noch lang hin, daß Wetter noch nicht klar und die Meinungen zu wechselwirkend bzw. zu viel Unschärferelationalität für Klarheit. 
Und wie kommt ihr alle auf einmal auf Bozimozi am So.  

@Wästl: Was is Os.....meinst du das Land mit dem gelben Weg der zum Zauberer führt  

@TvH: Meinst du so 22ter oder 23ter. Spielen find ich angenehm.  (bei nettem Wetter)
Aber Winterberg ist mir fast ein wenig weit  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> jein
> also nicht bis in die landung.... ich bin ungefähr mitte des forstweges eingeschlagen und hatte dann keine lust mehr mir die knochen ein weiters mal zu brechen. das ding ist mir einfach zu schnell. oder anders gesagt - ich hab zu viel hirn um es nochmal zu versuchen




Hab auch einmal eine forststraßenländing gemacht.  
Hab aber sofort eingesehen das nur davor oder danach geht.  
Und davor war zu depremierend.
Und nun der Merksatz dazu: Lieber Kommpression als Depression  


G.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (22. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> waren heut auf der luisenburg und haben die strecke abgefahren ... der DrQ is nimmer so ganz sicher ob er da mitfahren will
> 
> also wie siehts aus mit sonntag bozi dar?
> 
> hmm ich seh grad das ich 3. in der KOB gesamtwertung bin ... ich hoff mal es gab keine siegerehrung wo ich net anwesend war



kommt ihr woll am Sonntag nach WUN???
a biserl Radfahren


----------



## OLB EMan (22. September 2005)

WUN ... hehe wir hatten mal ausgemacht das wir das spasseshalber mitfahren ... aber ... bozi dar mit lift wär schöner und unanstrengender 

bist eigentlich am feuerberg mitgefahren?


----------



## TimvonHof (22. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich seh grad das ich 3. in der KOB gesamtwertung bin ... ich hoff mal es gab keine siegerehrung wo ich net anwesend war


   
boahhh ich fahr mit dem drittbesten fahrer deutschlands durch die gegend. ok... ich nehm den lift und wart dann oben auf ihn wahrend er hochkurbelt, dafür wartet er dann unten auf mich   




			
				jorge schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du so 22ter oder 23ter


hmm eingentlich hatte ich die dritte woche gemeint und net nur das wochenende... daher ja auch meine frage zum oko-lift.

so was in der art wie.. montag oko dann zwei wochentage winterberg dann vielleicht einen okotag zum trockenwerden und dann do-fr gk oder was auch immer. bin strohwittwer in der woche und HAB URLAUB!


----------



## TimvonHof (22. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich seh grad das ich 3. in der KOB gesamtwertung bin ... ich hoff mal es gab keine siegerehrung wo ich net anwesend war



http://www.kingofbikepark.com/index.htm
"Neben den Tagessiegern wurden in Feuerberg auch die Sieger der Gesamtwertung gekürt."

naja - sieht so aus, als ob die die siegerehrung tatsächlich im endorfinrausch übergangen hast... so wie ich die organisation diverser rennen kennen gelernt habe ist das aber vielleicht nicht unbedingt dein fehler....
schade - wär sicher ein schönes bild auf der lettenseite


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (22. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> WUN ... hehe wir hatten mal ausgemacht das wir das spasseshalber mitfahren ... aber ... bozi dar mit lift wär schöner und unanstrengender
> 
> bist eigentlich am feuerberg mitgefahren?



FB leider net meine Freundin hat sich Arm und Schulter zerschossen...bei uns am Hetzi und das konnte ich ihr nicht antun mitzufahren. Die ist stinksauer auf die May Tussi den eigentlich wollte und wäre sie auf`m treppchen. Ich war die 3WE´s vorher dort um zu trainiern und ich denk schon das ich schnell gewesen wäre somal ja nur 3Bay. Lizensler am Start waren und der Kollege von uns auch erster Hobby Master geworden ist. Ausserdem gibts da viel zu treten ist ja fast wie in WUN    und wenn ich was kann dann treten.
Naja wenigstens kann sich mei Freundinn ihren ersten Platz in WUN abholen denn hat sie sich scho vorm Bruch erkämpft. Und ich schau das ich noch dirtter in meiner AK werde. Blöd ist blos das vorher DRParty is...und ich da scho gescheit feiern wollt.
Naja mal gucken vielleicht sieht man sich am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (22. September 2005)

http://www.container-schwanfeld.de/KOB/MVI_7297.AVI
da war ein recht schnell am table im fb zielhang   

die andern vids auf der seite sind eher unspektakulär


----------



## OLB Carre (22. September 2005)

sers jungs, bin morgen ab 14.00 uhr bis sonntag früh in nürnberg! falls wer von euch auch irgendwann in N is, kann er mich ja mal anrufen (01711265659)! vielleicht sucht ja auch wer nen schlafplatz...einfach bei mir melden! cu! da Carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. September 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> und der Kollege von uns auch erster Hobby Master geworden ist.



hmm der mitm angemalten VW bus? ... hehe war schneller ... also den hobby opas noch mal entkommen 

zum zickenkrieg sag ich mal nichts ... immerhin ist das mayanhängsel runtergefahren und net schon davor verünglückt


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2005)

Der Typ der schneller war wie der Klausmann ist fei ohne Klickies gefahren , oder hab ich mich da verschaut.
Du bist wieder mal net auf den schönen Fotos. Irgenwie mußte dich davor immer drücken   
Der Sprung am Ende kann ja ziemlich übel ausgehen  
Bist du da auch so weit geflogen?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2005)

@HvT: Des ist genau die Woche wo ich Nachmittag erbern muß  
Aber wenn´s Wetter paßt kann ich mal einen Tag frei machen für´n Oko 
Sonst fahren wir ja niemehr zusammen.

Ach ja, Autogramme vom Emän kannst du übrigens bei mir käuflich erwerben.


G.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm der mitm angemalten VW bus? ... hehe war schneller ... also den hobby opas noch mal entkommen
> 
> zum zickenkrieg sag ich mal nichts ... immerhin ist das mayanhängsel runtergefahren und net schon davor verünglückt



ja Eman, der ist zwar scho dreissig geht aber ab wie Schnitzel...heut war er bei der Rider fürm Fotoshooting fürm MonstaPark.
ist voll tragisch wies mei Schnegge zerlegt hat. Aber nen geschenketen Titel will sie ja auch net...immerhin fährt dich mein Anhängsel berghoch platt 
des ist ja des tragische am DH Sport...die denken sie sind die Kings und lassen sich beim treten von Weibern überholen...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2005)

Ich laß die Mädels bergauf auch immer überholen (was kaum zu vermeiden ist), weil sonst hat man ja nichts zun sehen...logisch, oder  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> des ist ja des tragische am DH Sport...die denken sie sind die Kings und lassen sich beim treten von Weibern überholen...



das is net tragisch ... sondern das is nen schmarrn da das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun hat  (skiabfahrt und langlauf vergleichst auch net miteinander  ) beim dh sind die weiber schon noch ne kleine welt von den männern entfernt

ob nen titel geschenkt is oder net interessiert im nachhinein keinen mehr. dafür hätt sie eh erst mal beweisen müssen das sie schneller als mays freundin ist was vom anschauen her wohl aber net schwierig gewesen wär.

@jörg ...
fast alle haben den am sonntag angebremst ... der aufm video war viel zu weit 
der sprung wurd im laufe des wochenendes immer steiler da sich in der kompression die erde gesetzt hat


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich laß die Mädels bergauf auch immer überholen (was kaum zu vermeiden ist), weil sonst hat man ja nichts zun sehen...logisch, oder
> 
> G.



und wann is das mal passiert (im Traum?  ) ? könnt mich nicht erinnern das mich mal nen weib überholt hätt ... oder ich so nen wesen bei uns im wald gesehen hätt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2005)

Jetzt aber in die Falle...reicht wenn ich bis fünfe hier sitzen muß  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. September 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> sers jungs, bin morgen ab 14.00 uhr bis sonntag früh in nürnberg! falls wer von euch auch irgendwann in N is, kann er mich ja mal anrufen (01711265659)! vielleicht sucht ja auch wer nen schlafplatz...einfach bei mir melden! cu! da Carré!



 Bin auch da   
Ich kontaktier dich dann mal


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch da
> Ich kontaktier dich dann mal



viel spass dort ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2005)

Ja dann viel Spaß  

Sonntag dann doch Oko. Hauptsache net bergauf. Bin so fertig. Vergiß dann meinen Stick net, usw..

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2005)

fertig von was?

ja sonntag wohl zwangsweise okopf  ... aber so schnell kommst mir in sachen bozi dar net davon 

sonntag is aber eigentlich sch... für okopf da es da bewegte hindernisse gibt


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> fertig von was?
> 
> ja sonntag wohl zwangsweise okopf  ... aber so schnell kommst mir in sachen bozi dar net davon
> 
> sonntag is aber eigentlich sch... für okopf da es da bewegte hindernisse gibt



Ich bin übernächtigt  

Ja Sonntag Oko, müß´mer halt öfter FPSh fahren. Da sind weniger Gehwesen unterwegs.

Hab übrigens nächsten Do und Fr auch keine Arbeit. 
Außerdem will die Gk-Wirtin Fotos von uns, um sie in der Hütte aufzuhängen.
Weil wir ja so gute Stammgäste sind  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2005)

nächste woche hab ich keine zeit ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2005)

Schade  

So, daß war mein letzter Beitrag bis Montag. 


          


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2005)

hmm wers noch net weis ... morgen is okopf lifttag


----------



## littledevil (24. September 2005)

hm. die könnten eigtl auch oben aufm gipfl nen skatepark bauen.. dann würd ich auch mitliften


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2005)

hmm überleg dir mal ...
skatepark -> skateboarder ...
bikepark -> biker


----------



## littledevil (24. September 2005)

genau dieses argument benutzen auch oft die skater..   
außerdem fahr ich ja skatebike und darf somit beides befahren


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2005)

wenn sich nen skateboarder auf meine strecke verirren würd wär ich auch sauer


----------



## littledevil (24. September 2005)

von mir aus können die gern im wald fahren.. ich bin da tolerant..


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2005)

@Emän: Natürlich kann man auch im Skatepark radeln.
Du kannst ja auch zB. durch einen Erholungspark gehen ohne dich zu erholen.....oder auf einem Parkplatz parken ohne zu platzen.   

Und jetzt noch eine Stickerinnerung: An den Stick denken.

G.


----------



## littledevil (27. September 2005)

genau.. immer an den stick denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> genau.. immer an den stick denken




              


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. September 2005)

erstickt alle!


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2005)

hmm bevor du erstickst will ich dich mal dran erinnern das du deine shirts mal zahlen solltest


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. September 2005)

öh bis montag hast es mkay aber diesmal wirklich


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2005)

der glaube versetzt berge ... aber lass bitte den okopf da wo er ist


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2005)

Man ihr seit ja auf einmal alle so wortwitzgewand  

@Tschikken: Aber alle kapieren des net so schnell und deshalb wär diese Schreibweise  "er....stickt alle daran" schnellermerkender gewesen.  
Aber du bist ja noch lernfähig.
Ach, und der Emän beschwert sich ständig das er keine Betonbilder für die Seite von euch bekommt.

@Ohl: Wir müssen so schnell wie möglich ein Gesamtgruppenfoto erstellen. Wird benötigt um weltberühmt zu werden.  


G.


----------



## littledevil (27. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Man ihr seit ja auf einmal alle so wortwitzgewand
> 
> @Tschikken: Aber alle kapieren des net so schnell und deshalb wär diese Schreibweise  "er....stickt alle daran" schnellermerkender gewesen.
> Aber du bist ja noch lernfähig.
> ...



grüppenfötö? 
betonbilder kann er sich doch einfach kopieren aus den galerien   
ach chicken.. hast des zeug bekommen gestern? habs einfach in den briefkasten gestopft weil keiner da war..


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2005)

hmm ist es zuviel verlangt mir einfach bilder zu schicken die passen?

hab besseres zu tun als bildern hinterher zu rennen


----------



## littledevil (27. September 2005)

berge runter fahren?   

aber du musst doch nur anklicken bei "bilder" und dann kannst es dir aussuchen was dir gefällt.. hm.. ist doch kein aufwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (27. September 2005)

@jörg:
vielleicht kann ich mich in der ersten oktoberwoche (unter der woche) auch mal rausschleichen um am oko zu fahren. geht aber evt nur bei schlechtem wetter... vielleicht auch am sonntag. geb noch näher becheid, wenn ich die lage sondiert habe.

@all
sticky!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg:
> vielleicht kann ich mich in der ersten oktoberwoche (unter der woche) auch mal rausschleichen um am oko zu fahren. geht aber evt nur bei schlechtem wetter... vielleicht auch am sonntag. geb noch näher becheid, wenn ich die lage sondiert habe.
> 
> @all
> sticky!



Ja genau, es geht ja zur Zeit nichts über Sondierungsgespräche.
Also ich hoffe wir können dann auch irgendwann okolieren.


G.


----------



## OLB Phil (27. September 2005)

@jörg & all

hab am Fr. so wies aussieht frei!
is da jemand am oko?

(& will ne runde easy-biking machen?)

Cu Phil


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, es geht ja zur Zeit nichts über Sondierungsgespräche.
> Also ich hoffe wir können dann auch irgendwann okolieren.
> 
> 
> G.



okolieren ... schönes wort


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2005)

hmm was mir dazu noch einfällt ...

hätt eigentlich wirklich zeit freitag oder samstag bei mir sondierungsgespräche anzubieten ... werd auch ne schöne lasagne basteln
das ihr mich net zu meinem geburtstag überfallen tut  wo ich diesmal wirklich net da sein werd 

also wer kommen will ... sagen ... umso weniger ... umso besser  kann so sachen nämlich überhaupt net ab 

gilt natürlich nur für Bozi Dar fahrer


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2005)

Juhu, Party beim Emän    

Mit Hilfe der modernen Kommunikation bekommen wir da bestimmt eine "begrenzte" Menge an Teilnehmern zusammen   

Sonntag ist übrigens wahrscheinlich kein schöner Tag   


Freitag hab ich auch frei. Aber des Wetter schaut ja nicht so toll aus.
Aber easy biking hört sich vom Prinzip her richtig schön an 
Muß ja vielleicht net unbedingt Oko sein bei ganz schlecht.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2005)

Hab noch was vergessen.
Aber kann ja dann den Stick selber mitnehmen  

G.


----------



## daniel_Speci (28. September 2005)

hallo  freakis,
wollen am so den 02.10.05 ne runde im fichtelgebirge fahren....so mit wurzel/steintrails, evtl. auch a bisi freeride.... aber mehr so crusen
hat jemand von euch so ne tour..so ca. 4-5 stunden
will jemand mit??? wäre cool
gruß an showman!!!!!!!
lg
daniel


----------



## Supah Gee (28. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag hab ich auch frei. Aber des Wetter schaut ja nicht so toll aus.
> Aber easy biking hört sich vom Prinzip her richtig schön an
> Muß ja vielleicht net unbedingt Oko sein bei ganz schlecht.
> 
> ...



Hmm am Fr soll doch noch recht annehmbares Wetter sein    so mit Wolken, event. Regen und Sonne   Also Shorewetter   
Ich denk ich fahr nachmittag so ab 1500 am Oko, bau mir auch n Shorereifen drauf


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2005)

Hab auch gerade das Wetter begutachtet.
Soll ja wirklich Freitag net so schlecht sein.
Hab da noch ein KinderDh-Rampage-Line Projekt  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da noch ein KinderDh-Rampage-Line Projekt
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2005)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> hallo  freakis,
> wollen am so den 02.10.05 ne runde im fichtelgebirge fahren....so mit wurzel/steintrails, evtl. auch a bisi freeride.... aber mehr so crusen
> hat jemand von euch so ne tour..so ca. 4-5 stunden
> will jemand mit??? wäre cool
> ...



Des Wochenende haben wir eine riesen Geburtagsparty und sind wahrscheinlich auch noch in BoziMozi.
Aber der Showman hat mal eine tolle Karte von der Classik-Freeride Tour gemacht.
Falls keiner von uns sich noch meldet. Aber erst mal abwarten.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2005)

machen heut wohl nen nightride ... kannst ja um 8 oder so mal anrufen ... vielleicht bekommst deinen stick ja früher


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2005)

So, mein letzter Eintrag bis Montag  

Schau´mer mal am Freitag Oko 
Muß morgen erstmal nach Bayreuth zu einkaufen  


G.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (29. September 2005)

Moinsen..
Wir sind vier Tourenbiker aus dem Spessart und kommen vom 30.09 - 
03.10. Evtl. auch 2 Tage länger bei gutem Wetter..
 Sind in der Pension im Haus Ney in Fleckl unter gebracht.
Wäre schön von euch zu hören.. wir machen auf jeden Fall ein paar Touren auch wenns pisst..    

Gruß von den Prözler Wadenbeißer


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2005)

was habt ihr denn so vor zu fahren? die tour aus der bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2005)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> hallo  freakis,
> wollen am so den 02.10.05 ne runde im fichtelgebirge fahren....so mit wurzel/steintrails, evtl. auch a bisi freeride.... aber mehr so crusen
> hat jemand von euch so ne tour..so ca. 4-5 stunden
> will jemand mit??? wäre cool
> ...



hi ... wenn ich net den jörg endlich mal in bozi dar haben wollt ... wär ich da  ... mal schauen was das wetter macht


----------



## TimvonHof (30. September 2005)

den jorge in bozi.... wenn das war wird, möcht ichs auch sehen.
vor allem weil ich fast dran glaube, dass dort eine kleine, feine schicht schnee liegen könnte - also früh am morgen   
ich glaub dann wirds echt heftig dort.

vielleicht komm ich ja mit


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2005)

zum glück kommt der jörg erst wieder am dienstag ins inet wenns zu spät is


----------



## TimvonHof (30. September 2005)

hab am sonntag tagsüber frei bekommen. schick mir doch ne sms, was ihr so tut. ansosnten bin ich okolieren....

tim


----------



## OLB Carre (1. Oktober 2005)

sers jungs, werd auch am sonntag mal okolieren, um dieses neue wort auch mal zu benutzen, mitm muk wahrscheins!   oder okoscholieren!   na, vielleicht sieht man sich! 

@ supagee: hast vid angeschaut? net schlecht oder? der  samstag abend war noch richtig heftig, war um sieben in der früh im bett!!! und total eingesaut!?   

sersn! da Carré!


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Oktober 2005)

bin grad erschrocken...im radio ham se gesagt...
grenzübergang oberwiesenthal nach cz: 2 stunden wartezeit für pkw! (?)
was wollen die denn alle da drüben?

das wetter für morgen wird eher so wie jetzt, also recht feucht. fährt jemand nach bozi? wenn ja, dann such ich mir nen weg durch die tschechen, weil an der genze versauern will ich net.

schwimmt nicht so weit raus,
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2005)

wir haben schon gesagt gestern das wir fahren... aber bei dem wetter  wirds ne eiskalte wasser/schlammschlacht  egal obs morgen noch regnet oder net

vielleicht doch eher okopf


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Oktober 2005)

ich schließ mich an - egal wohin es geht   
muss nur am frühen abend wieder zu hause sein, weil ich den kleinen noch abholen muss


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2005)

du denkst auch das es normal net geht nach bozi dar zu fahren? war mal bei schnee mit matsch unten dort  ein graus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (1. Oktober 2005)

wird halt saukalt. weniger beim runterdriften, aber der langsame lift der mitten im wind hängt macht da seinen grausamen teil dazu.
ausserdem sind die landungen alle recht glitschig und die wurzeln im unteren teil (auch die leiterkonstruktion) ist wahrscheinlich net fahrbar.
dreckig kommste dann nicht in die kneipe und sehen wirste auf der nebel und wetterseite auch nicht so viel.
also wenn bozidar - dann will ich mit   

denke aber, dass der oko morgen besser ist. schlechtes wetter macht weniger gehwesen. einen kaffee kriegt man auch dreckig und ich hab auserdem noch 7 fahrten übrig   , wobei, die krieg ich übernächste woche auch noch runter...


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Oktober 2005)

http://www.hot-trail.ch/ryser-wolf.wmv

wasn klasse helmcamding.... zum teil waren die echt fix unterwegs, beim zugucken hab ich die ohren angelegt.


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Oktober 2005)

okolieren


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2005)

maximal das ... so nen sch... wetter? wann fährst hin?


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Oktober 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> @ supagee: hast vid angeschaut? net schlecht oder? der  samstag abend war noch richtig heftig, war um sieben in der früh im bett!!! und total eingesaut!?



Jup ham des Video gleich paar mal angeschaut   
Bei mir daheim gehts aber irgendwie net   

Eingesaut!?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2005)

ihr weicheier ... war heut gar net so schlimm wie es zunächst ausgeschaut hat ... war nachtmittag sogar ganz schön am okopf.

 ... boxxer zugstufe putt (war richtig spannend so zu fahren ) und der übliche kettenriss

aber sonst wars echt ganz nett  und der tim war kein so weichei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (2. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... boxxer zugstufe putt (war richtig spannend so zu fahren ) und der übliche kettenriss



ich glaub der eman fährt langsam nimmer mit mir, zumendest wenn wir alleine sind ruiniert er immer sein material....
schade das der jörg die sache mit dem aufstehen nicht richtig hinbekommen hat   

übrigens -es hat nicht geregnet und ihr habt alle einen feinen tag verpasst, ihr drinnis   

@eman - weis nun was so komisch geklungen hat auf der letzten abfahrt: mein chainguide oberteil war ausgeleiert und hat aud der kette geritten. vielleicht ist die federung einmal zu oft durchgeschlagen - muss mal wieder luft nachfüllen.

dann bis dann,
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2005)

Hei Jungs,
wo wart ihr denn alle. Ich steh Sonntag früh um 8 Uhr am Lift von Bozimozi und keiner ist da.
Bin dann 23 mal alleine runter gefahren. 
Mußte so oft fahren damit endlich die Schneedecke platt war.
So, nun aber in das Realuniversum.......

......Sonntag...mmmh....an den Tag kann ich mich kaum noch erinnern.
Mitten in der Früh ruft der Emän an und holt mich aus dem warmen Bett...
.....irgendwann bin ich auch nachdem ich wieder drinn war im Bett wieder raus.
Aber ganz draußen, da wo man direkt über einem sehen konnte wo der Regen herkommt, war ich Sonntag nie.  
Ja so war der Sonntag  

Was seit ihr denn alles gefahren...alles?
Und wo spielt denn des Video?


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Oktober 2005)

den neuen hohen drop hab ich ausgelassen. ansonsten warmer goetheweg, 5*, osho, dein spezieller dh   , und der eman am schluss wie ich nimmer wollte nochmal den m-weg.
also fast alles


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2005)

Was für einen neuen hohen Drop  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

der im 5* dh


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2005)

Ach so  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> den neuen hohen drop hab ich ausgelassen. ansonsten warmer goetheweg, 5*, osho, dein spezieller dh   , und der eman am schluss wie ich nimmer wollte nochmal den m-weg.
> also fast alles



Ach nochwas. 
Herschen am Goetheweg wohl jetzt andere thermale Bedingungen?
Vielleicht wegen Vulkanismus, oder so?
Oder gibt es da zwei und ich kenn nur den kalten Goetheweg?

G.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (4. Oktober 2005)

29.09.2005 16:33 
OLB EMan was habt ihr denn so vor zu fahren? die tour aus der bike? 

..genau.
Sind wir auch gefahren und war auch klasse..   
Teilweise sehr knackig hoch (unfahrbar-tragen schieben) und knifflig wieder runter (unfahrbar-tragen-schieben)
Na ja, ganz so schlimm isses auch wieder net..   
sind bis auf ein paar Schlüssel stellen alles gefahren..   
Einzig ist der Verlust eines Schaltauges anzumerken daß auf der Abfahrt von der Patte an einem Stein zerbrach..   
Haben uns dann noch, wie es der flow will, am Sonntag getroffen. Kettenkiller..    lässt grüßen.
Echt geiler Trail.. würd ich gern mal bei vollem Speed sehen..   
Gigt es eine Film vom 5* DH mit ner Helmkamera oder sowas?
Wäre sicher ne heiße Sache..   
Gruß an alle Letten and Friends..


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2005)

Warst du letzten Freitag auch am Oko.
Hab da mal ein weiß/graues Slayer liegen sehen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Jungs,
> wo wart ihr denn alle. Ich steh Sonntag früh um 8 Uhr am Lift von Bozimozi und keiner ist da.
> Bin dann 23 mal alleine runter gefahren.
> Mußte so oft fahren damit endlich die Schneedecke platt war.
> So, nun aber in das Realuniversum.......



hmm nächsten sonntag scheint es schön zu werden  neuer anlauf nach bozi oder geisskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

hmm mir is da grad entfallen das ich ja die boxxer erst mal zerlegen muss  aber hätt ja die shiver noch


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

Wadenbeißerle schrieb:
			
		

> 29.09.2005 16:33
> OLB EMan was habt ihr denn so vor zu fahren? die tour aus der bike?
> 
> ..genau.
> ...



schön das es euch gefallen hat ... bei trockenheit ist auf den felsen auch ein wenig schöner zu fahren *Gg*

schneebergplatte is auch für uns bergab teilweise unfahrbar


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (4. Oktober 2005)

> 2190624



Ja waren wir auch. Da war das Wetter noch aweng besser..

Wir wollen auch mal wieder vorbeischauen evtl. im Winter. Oder liegt bei euch im Winter zuviel Schnee? In der Loipe ist wohl problematisch.. und DH unmöglich außer auf der Piste   
Wo radelt ihr im Winter?


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (4. Oktober 2005)

..check das nicht..


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

im winter geht wenig bis nichts  schneit zwar net soviel hier aber genung um das biken im Wald zu verhindern ... wenn überhaupt dann gehen winterwanderwege ...

es gibt nen paar wenige tage im winter da geht der weg nach Fleckl (5* DH) sehr geil ... ist dann wie nen eiskanal ... hochfahren 3 km strasse von fleckl zum silberbergwerk und dann den geräumten forstweg zum sendeturm rauftreten ... geht recht gut

und nach norden geht der weg nach bischofsgrün fast noch besser (allerdings 100% hochschieben auf der seite)


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Oktober 2005)

Wadenbeißerle schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen auch mal wieder vorbeischauen evtl. im Winter.



winter is so ne dumme sache da.... viel weißer dreck der die landungen verglibscht... im winter war ich noch net am oko - da hab ich hier bei uns genug zu tun auf den nägeln zu bleiben. hauptsächlich hat relativ ebene, festgetramplelte forstwege und ab und an mal ne skipiste runter. großes manko - im winter nimmt dich kein lift mit. die bikehalter am oko kommen runter, weil die die gondeln so besser drinnen parken können.
und nun wollen die auch noch schneekanonen um den dh-saisonstart noch weiter rauszuzögern    

guck dich einfach mal hier in dem thread um - da gibts ein paar fotos (so februar )
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=89847 das is an meinem hausberg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=90134 fichtenplattenshore (ja es gibt verrückte die da im sommer runterFAHREN)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=90270 dem jörg sein bike

ich würd also im winter lieber woanders fahren  

viele grüße noch an den magura-test-bike-schrotter. hoffentlich war das sram auf kulanz umzutauschen... ist auf so nem feldweg einfach abgefallen    wohl ein materialfehler.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (4. Oktober 2005)

Ja im Winter isses hart zu fahren. Kurze Touren ,trocken kalt und strahlender Sonnenschein bitte..    
sonst kommen wir erst wieder wenns trocken ist. 

Schone Bilder von Tim.  bei uns liegt nur mit Glück bis zu nem halben meter Schnee. Letzten Winter wars gut mit Schnee seit langer Zeit mal wieder..

Einer von uns macht Schlittenhunderennen und es kann gut sein daß wir die Bikes im Winter noch mal mitnehmen und vorbeischauen.
Meld mich vorher auf jeden Fall noch mal..
dann noch schönes shoren   

Gruß


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

ich werd mir wohl heuer snowblades kaufen und die trails so in angriff nehmen


----------



## Pater Paranoia (4. Oktober 2005)

BITTE keine Snowblades, die sind zum Springen total suboptimal.
Ich fahre seit fast 6 Jahren Skiboards.
Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ! Das fahr und vorallem Sprungverhalten is mit den Breiten DEUTLICH besser.
Mach keinen Fehler, greif nicht zu den volkommen überteuerten Salomon-Drecksdingern !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

hmm ok ... aber was zum teufel sind skiboards?

in meinem alter will man nicht mehr unbedingt springen


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Oktober 2005)

weis einer ob tabarz in der 3 okt woche noch offen hat?
möchte da vielleicht eine kleine runde fahren.
montag start mit oko -dann  boppard - winterberg - tabarz - und noch was was ich auch noch nicht kenne..... und am sonntag zurück 

ich komm jetzt schon nimmer ausm edorfin raus


und das der alte man net springen will ist mir vollkommen klar. wenn ich am so 2 m ohne zugstufe runter wär würd auch auch erstmal nimmer springen wollen   
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> und das der alte man net springen will ist mir vollkommen klar. wenn ich am so 2 m ohne zugstufe runter wär würd auch auch erstmal nimmer springen wollen
> tim



bin sogar 3 mal gesprungen 

tabarz hat gar keinen lift und is ausserhalb des rennens nur ne semilegale strecke 

nen skiboard ... sieht aber nem snowblade schon verdammt ähnlich






ein problemchen könnt natürlich sein das ich das letzte mal vor so 11 jahren auf ski gestanden bin


----------



## littledevil (4. Oktober 2005)

des is wie radfahren.. des verlernt ma net    
glaub bei mir is des genauso lange her.. hmm.. könnt mir auch so dingens holen.. hm


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2005)

http://www.saas-fee.ch/allalin-rennen/index.htm?CFID=4710020&CFTOKEN=69442346

in er boxxer gabs plastikkleinholz  also muss die shiver wohl nochmal ran ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2005)

Ah, wieder mal ein Saasfeanlauf   
Der Unterschied von Snowblades und Skiboards schient die Farbe zu sein  
Aber die von mir hat es auch in unterschiedlichen breiten gegeben. 
Deswegen funktionieren wohl nur manche Subspünge und andere nicht.
Hmmh....dann liegt des doch wieder am Material  
Wichtig sind eh nur die Prodektoren und der Helm. Damit man besser im Schnee kugeln kann  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> schneebergplatte is auch für uns bergab teilweise unfahrbar



  
Was ist die Schneebergplatte und wo ist die noch unbefahren.....bergab 
  
Muß ich morgen ausprobieren.

Ach und wer ist Sabine und Wolfgang mit ihrer tollen Internetseite      


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Oktober 2005)

wie siehts denn eigentlich so am freitag immer am oko aus? meint ihr es würd nexten freitag gehen da runter zu schippern ohne wanderslalom zu fahren?
ich hät nämlich freitag nachmittag etwas zeit zum totschlagen


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> tabarz hat gar keinen lift und is ausserhalb des rennens nur ne semilegale strecke



so ein mist    ich hab auch eher todnau gemeint. halt ein wenig das eck da hinten in d  unsicher machen.... (und todnau hat bis ende okt offen)


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts denn eigentlich so am freitag immer am oko aus? meint ihr es würd nexten freitag gehen da runter zu schippern ohne wanderslalom zu fahren?
> ich hät nämlich freitag nachmittag etwas zeit zum totschlagen



Haben Freitags da wahrscheinlich eine offizielle Streckenbeghehungssichtigung ab 15 nullnull.

Aber Wetter scheint ja zu scheinen und vorher hätte ich schon zeitlich evtl. Zeit.
Ab wann hast denn vor dort was vorzuhaben.


@Emän: aufsteeeehhn  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Haben Freitags da wahrscheinlich eine offizielle Streckenbeghehungssichtigung ab 15 nullnull.
> 
> Aber Wetter scheint ja zu scheinen und vorher hätte ich schon zeitlich evtl. Zeit.
> Ab wann hast denn vor dort was vorzuhaben.


hmmmm... schade - ich wollte so gegen einviernullnull dort rollen. sieht aber dann vielleicht nicht so gut aus, wenn da recht viele offizielle unterwegs sind. könnte das schaden verbreiten? 
was darf ich mir denn unter einer Streckenbeghehungssichtigung vorstellen? latscht der landrat und gefolge da durchs unterholz und ist stolz auf eine strecke die noch nicht existiert? oder kommt der förster, der pächter, der liftler, das touri-büro und einer vom naturvolk und sagt was ganz sicher nicht zu machen ist?

die wievielte Streckenbeghehungssichtigung ist das dann eigentlich?
omannomann - das zeugs ist nix für zügige leute.
mal sehen - vielleicht komm ich ja ohne bike und guck mir den schaden an   

mfg
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2005)

Keine Angst, kannst trotzdem uneingeschränkt bergabfahren.
Bei der 645³ Begehung kommt glaub ich nur der der redet und wir  
Und dann danach wird gebaut und übermorgen ist die Strecke dann fertig.
Und außerdem hab ich mir vorhin ein Mikroskop im Internet bestellt....in wieweit das mit der Strecke zu tun hat weiß ich aber net.  


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem hab ich mir vorhin ein Mikroskop im Internet bestellt....in wieweit das mit der Strecke zu tun hat weiß ich aber net.



so ein mikroskop ist eine feine sache, wenn man die chance auf eine legale dhpiste im nächsten sommer genauer betrachten will   
was denkst du denn wie lange die führung dauern wird? wenn alles klappt bring ich noch den thorsten vom gravitykills mit - je nachdem ob er den laden am freitag zumachen will oder nicht.

ach ja - nochn nachtrag zum goetheweg - warmer goetherweg isses wegen dem hügel danach   kannst dir ja vorstellen wie eman und ich da mit den dh maschinen zur liftstation wieder hochgeschossen sind


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja - nochn nachtrag zum goetheweg - warmer goetherweg isses wegen dem hügel danach   kannst dir ja vorstellen wie eman und ich da mit den dh maschinen.....




Was ihr seid zwei Warme und macht zusammen mit irgendwelchen Maschinen rum...sind dann aber wohl sm maschinen  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2005)

Hat morgen irgendwer lust am Nammitag mal ne leichte gemütliche Runde mit auf den Snowmountain zu fahren.
Muß mal schauen ob ich da mit schweren slow glovy teckys hoch komm.


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (5. Oktober 2005)

@ jörg , wann willst denn da los starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (5. Oktober 2005)

Is des am Fr mit Gipfeltreffen Oko sicher ?
Ich würde da auch kommen   

Am Sa schaut ja des Wetter voll gut aus --> Okolieren  (um dieses Wort auch mal zu gebrauchen)

Und bei uns in der Zeitung war heut weng was übern "Erlebnisberg Ochsenkopf" gestanden.... 
Winter 06/07 kommt ne Beschneiungsanlage hin (war ja schon bekannt) und ein MOUNTAINBIKEPARK wird gebaut


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg , wann willst denn da los starten?



Evtl. so 14:30 Uhr.
Mal gemütlich hoch.....die Schlüsselstellen dann sektionieren für ein überlegenes (und den Mitfahrern mürbemachendes) durchfahren während einer Tour.      usw.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Is des am Fr mit Gipfeltreffen Oko sicher ?



Irgendwie ist des schon sicher. 
Aber morgen weiß ich dann ganz genaueres wahrscheinlich.

Bei fichtelboarder.de sind ein haufen toller Bilder vom Distrikt Ride. Mußt mal schaun sind auch Zuschauermassenbilder dadei. Vielleicht findest dich ja irgendwo.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Oktober 2005)

@eman
http://www.the-schuellers.de/webvidfeuerberg.mpg (ganz am schluss)
ich weis nu was du für einen sturz gemeint hast. der frontflip to faceplant am feuerberg. das sieht ja richtig übel aus. alleine schon vom unfallhergang ist der heli indiziert.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2005)

Des Video geht net  
Will aber einen hinfliegen sehen.

Wennste am Fr am Oko bist kann ich dir endlich des Aluteil geben  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2005)

ochsenkopf freitag is für mich subopti ... wenn wirklich sicher was sein sollt lass ich halt ne vorlesung weg ... les ich das hier nimmer also bitte ne SMS !! ansonsten bin ich sicher net da


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Oktober 2005)

@ eman

hast des geld jetz bekommen???

und wer hat die scheiß musik in dem video hinterlegt..zum kotzen!!!111  

der sturz is normal


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Des Video geht net
> Will aber einen hinfliegen sehen.
> 
> Wennste am Fr am Oko bist kann ich dir endlich des Aluteil geben
> ...


bin am freitag am oko und bring noch einen mit - der hat grade neue schappen aufgezogen damit er net immer wegrutscht. apropos - ich muss am freitag fahren weil ich neue schuhe hab und die ausprobieren will, zumindest bevor es dann auf die deutschlandtour geht   
das vid offnet sich bei mir automatisch in quicktime - keine probleme


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2005)

@Emän: Mein Wissen bis jetzt ist nur suboptimal. Weiß erst ab ca. 11fe was, dann schreib ich auch nommal was rein.
Ihr habt ja jetzt bestimmt mehr Vorlesungen......wo der neue Herry Potter rausgekommen ist.  
UND SONNTAG DANN ENDLICH BOZI MOZI
Ach, hab zwei Ihsörtihn Kettenführungen daheim liegen. 
Also Kohle raus, der Wastl ist jetzt pleite......und die Übergabegebühr war übrigens ein Aufkleber  


@Tim von Struppi: Neue Schuhe......ist nur subwichtig, da es nur Subbikematerial ist.
Also bis heute......bzw. ab wann bis´te denn jetzt dort. Ich hab nämlich bis jetzt nur einen Subplan.


@Tschikken: Ach, nur ein normaler Sturz.   Dann ist das Anschauen ja nur subwichtig.



SubG:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2005)

@jörg fahren hier in der zone so um 1300 los - damit kömmer 1430 an der substation sein. nimm doch dein subrider mit dann kannst du uns nach der begehung noch einholen. und das schuhe for einen, der mit bergstiefel fährt net wichtig sind ist mir schon klar. aber für bergstiefen hab ich zu wenig technig - hastes eigentich schon mal mit steigeisen versucht - zumindest am snowymnt sicher net schlecht weils da ja gut bergauf geht.

bis dann beim okolieren


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2005)

Werd mein Bergabgeschoß   mal reinschmeißen.
Bin gestern sogar eine Tour auf den Snowberch mit meinem Subfederwegsbike RM Wechsel mit nur suboptimalen 150mm Federweg gefahren.
Hab aber eigentlich nur vorne den Federweg vermißt.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2005)

willst du damit sagen, du hast am rmx zuviel federweg hinten?
am so nach bozi kann ich net mit - erstens hab ich ka zeit und zweitens ist mir dort das wetter zu schön - bozi und sonnenschein verwirrt mich sicher   

war vorgestern mal wieder mit dem hai im wald und muss sagen, bergab hab ich so ziemlich jeden cm federweg vermisst der da weniger dran ist. aber so ein leichtes rad hat schon auch was für sich...

bis nacherd


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2005)

14.45 Silbereisenbergwerk.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2005)

Hui, gerade noch geschafft bis 11 bescheid zu geben.
Also wir treffen uns um 14:45 Uhr am Silbereisenbergwerk.
Dann fahren wir mit dem Auto rauf und treffen dort verschieden Leute die da bauen sollen usw.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> willst du damit sagen, du hast am rmx zuviel federweg hinten?
> am so nach bozi kann ich net mit - erstens hab ich ka zeit und zweitens ist mir dort das wetter zu schön - bozi und sonnenschein verwirrt mich sicher
> 
> war vorgestern mal wieder mit dem hai im wald und muss sagen, bergab hab ich so ziemlich jeden cm federweg vermisst der da weniger dran ist. aber so ein leichtes rad hat schon auch was für sich...
> ...



Mein RM Wechsel ist net viel leichter als mein RMX  
Aber irgendwie fährts sich´s leichter langsam und dann machts keinen Unterschied  
Und langsam gehts dann besser mit mehr weniger Federweg.
Die Nußhartschlüsselstellen flutschten nur  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (7. Oktober 2005)

hi.
habs gestern leider erst zu spät gelesen   

außerdem bin ich noch immer suboptimal fit (um dieses wort auch mal zu menutzen   )
mal sehen vielleicht gehts bis zu sonntag wieder etwas besser...


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2005)

dann kanns quasi nächste woche losgehen mit der strecke oder war das heute alles nur zum spass. 
also mir hats spass gemacht - das fahren   
auch wenn ich am osho kräftig abgestiegen bin - ich kann auf dem trail definitiv nicht anhalten - da rutscht man weg und dann fällt man gegen einen baum  
ist aber nix dabei kaput gegangen, nicht mal ich.
nur mein freilauf (der im hinterrad) hat sich wohl verabschiedet - aber erst auf der letzten fahrt - klingt komisch so eine knacknabe   

nu brauch ich ne neue, und das augerechnet vor der deutschlandtour!


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Oktober 2005)

Was war denn beim Gipfeltreffen    Habs verpennt   

Bin morgen ab 1300 am Erlebnisberg


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2005)

keine ahnung - ich bin immer nur mim lift über das grüppchen weg. die ham ne route abgesteckt...
vielleicht tut sich ja was im lande. die zweite line soll wohl im spring 06 angegangen werden. laut dem liftmenschen solln wohl ab nächste woche die ersten bäume fallen. aber ich denk wir warten mal auf gerüchte der leute, die dabei waren


----------



## Nitrous-rider (7. Oktober 2005)

Servus leute,

ich bin der christoph, ich bin ja neulich scho mal mit euch mitgeritten, am schneeberg und ochsenkopf

ihr redet dauern von videos, ich würd mir die gern mal reinzihn,
kann man die irgendwo downloaden ??

 

chris :


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2005)

ab montag beginnt nen landschaftsgärtner mit nen paar angestellten vom Lift mit dem Streckenbau ... Verlauf so wie wirs im Kopf hatten (wenn der Förster das OK gibt).

ich denk das könnt fürs erste schon mal net so schlecht sein. Es ist durchaus net schlecht wenn die nächsten 2 wochen ab und zu wer unter der woche verbeischaut obs auch so fahrbar ist wie es gebaut wird. (ich hab dazu selbst leider keine möglichkeit)

sonntag bozi dar !!!


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2005)

wie schon gesagt - sonntag bin ich net dabei. keine zeit und keine hr-nabe   
weiss einer ob der geiskopf irgendwelche ruhetage hat - im info steht mo+di aber keine zeile ob das nur der shop oder der ganze park ist....
weil am mo 17 und evt di 18.10 (je nach gusto) wollten wir zum gk die saison ausleuten und die "deutschlandtour division downhill" starten.
@jörg gusto ist keine neue marke sondern bedeutet geschmack. ja - ich weiß wie der gk schmeckt, mich hats dort schon häufiger geschmissen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2005)

gk lift läuft die ganze woche ...


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Oktober 2005)

vielen dank...
dann steht der sache nix im wege.
hat vielleicht jemand lust am montag 17.10 mit an den gk zu kommen?
vielleicht auch noch dienstag. mittwoch dann boppard. donnerstag winterberg. und freitag samstag todnau.
sollte dienstag kein gk sein - dann wird sich der plan entweder zugunsten winterberg oder in richtung willingen verschieben   
so viel parks und so wenig zeit....


----------



## showman (8. Oktober 2005)

Der EMan hat heut Geburtstag glaub ich. Alles gute aus Franken     

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (8. Oktober 2005)

ja eman, von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag!  feier gscheit! da Carré!


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Oktober 2005)

auch von mir alles gute!


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2005)

thx


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Oktober 2005)




----------



## littledevil (9. Oktober 2005)

von mir auch..nachträglich


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Oktober 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> von mir auch..nachträglich



kannst du ncoh schnell die bilder reinstellen?????


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Oktober 2005)

geburtstagswetter in bozi!
dann viel spass und glückwunsch nachträglich


----------



## littledevil (9. Oktober 2005)

lucki lucki


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Oktober 2005)

Hey,

guckst Du   

PS:Scheiß 60kb Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Oktober 2005)

dann stell die bilder halt in deine galerie und  dann 






man man


----------



## littledevil (9. Oktober 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> guckst Du
> 
> PS:Scheiß 60kb Limit


wer baut da nen wallride? bzw wo?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (9. Oktober 2005)

Richard, es gibt keine bösen Wallrides mehr machen !


----------



## littledevil (9. Oktober 2005)

äh.. was?


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Oktober 2005)

@PP
Ich hab ja die woche auch Schule...wo treibst du dich (und der chikken) in den pausen rum? kann ja mal hochschaun...


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Oktober 2005)

@ pater

wallride , wallride, wallride, wallride tabletop out

klenener wallride kleener wallride....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (10. Oktober 2005)

@ supah wo steht denn des ding rum?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. Oktober 2005)

Ja, Ja, Ja, Ja...

Die Situation eskaliert: Richard versteckt in seinem Abgang aus dem Wallride einen Tabletop und wirft ihn in die Bank.

Ich will mein X-Up, und zwar sofort !


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Oktober 2005)

Richard, die bösen bmx tricks gibts nicht mehr nachahmen....


halt die fresse alter bm-w1chser


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Oktober 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ supah wo steht denn des ding rum?



am Geiersberg, is aber fürs Snowboarden

Da steht noch mehr so zeugs....

@Pater


			
				Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @PP
> Ich hab ja die woche auch Schule...wo treibst du dich (und der chikken) in den pausen rum? kann ja mal hochschaun...


----------



## littledevil (10. Oktober 2005)

cool da kann man ja drüberfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2005)

Bin wieder da. Heißt hab zur Zeit nur wenns dunkel ist und Werktags einen Puter  

@Eman: Mit dem "an den Geburtag denken" hab ich es net so. Aber hast ja in BoziMozi gemerkt. SORRY.
Aber ich werd dir dann am WE nachträglich persönlich gratulieren.

@Kamitschiller: Ja des Zeugs hab ich auch schon stehen sehen von unten von der Straße aus.  
Und auf der Fichtelboarderseite müßte es erwähnt sein.

@Alle: Fahren Sonntag bei schönem Wetter zum GK. Falls wer lust hat mitzufahren.

@TvH: Viel Spaß auf deiner Deutschlandtour und Gusto ist in Wirklichkeit der Hund vom Hr. Rossi....weißt schon der, der des Glück sucht.  
Was dich hats am OSh gelöffelt. Mußt dir halt mal einen weicheren Reifen kaufen....wenns den denn gibt  

@Ohl: Die Okonews kommen gleich.


G.


----------



## littledevil (10. Oktober 2005)

hey.. samstag wer lust nach regensburg zu fahren.. skateparks und so zeug..??!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2005)

Samstag hab ich KK. Der Wastl wollte Son fahren. Werd ihn aber noch übereden mit auf den Gk zu kommen.
Da es ja das letzte Bikeparkwochenende dieses Jahr ist.

So, nun die Oko News.

Also, der Streckenverlauf im oberen dichtem Teil ist genauso wie der Emän und ich den rausgeschaut haben.
Soll heißen wird cool  Geht auch über Fahrradlängengroße Steine  

Und während ich den kompletten oberen Teil freigeschnitten habe hat der Landschaftsmän die großen Steine in der Lifttrasse durch Steinefliesenlegung tatsächlich fahrbar gemacht.
Muß morgen mein Bike mit raufnehmen um es auszuprobieren....ähhm erstzubefahren   damit man  evtl. kleine Änderungen falls es net funktioniert macht.
Sprünge dürfen sie net reinbauen......ist eine Vorgabe  
Ist dann unsere Aufgabe. Aber wir mänätschen des gleich so hin das wir uns dann leicht tun, bzw. es wird leicht vorgearbeitet  
Dummerweise ist ganz oben rechts von der Lifttrasse erstmal komplett Tabu  
Werd morgen mal Bilda machen 


@Emän: Meine rechte Mittelmenschhälfte ist schon wieder voll sitztauglich.
Hat aber einen großen Dainese Protektorenabdruck.



G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> guckst Du
> 
> PS:Scheiß 60kb Limit



Bist du da eigentlich angenagelt  

G.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Oktober 2005)

@Subber dschee
Hab die nächsten 3 Wochen Praktikum, bin folglich nicht in der Schule.
Aber nach den Ferien wieder !

@Dschiggn
Ihr w1chser, es ist krieg ! Bm ist kriiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (11. Oktober 2005)

@Jörg
Ja...  

Wann bist du die Woche am Oko zum bauen/fahren? 
Kann zwar net helfen, weil ich mein Schulter mal wieder vernichtet hab, aber zuschaun kann ich


----------



## littledevil (11. Oktober 2005)

hm.. fahrt doch zum gk


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2005)

@SuperCami: Morgen Nachmittag wieder.
Morgen kommt auch der Bagger für die größeren Steine.

Oben gehts jetzt nur über Steine verschiedener Größe mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsausfahrten bis hin zur Steintreppe 

Da funktioniern sogar meine früheren Zukunftsgedanken was den offiziellen, und ohne Probleme zwecks dürfen, Shorebau angeht. 
Nachdem das so gut hingehauen hat.
Da wird die Flecklseite sogar Bikeparktauglich.

Hab heute auch ERSTmal zur Probe den ERSTEN Streckenabschnitt von der ERSTEN offiziellen Strecke vom ERSTEN Bikepark im FG alls ERSTER ERSTbefahren  
Poohh...was für ein unglaublicher ERSTfaktor  

Leider kann ich zur Zeit die Bilder net von meiner Kamera saugen, sonst würde ich ein paar reinstellen.  


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (12. Oktober 2005)

sersn, war am montag am geisskopf, saugeil! hab aber das deggendorfer krankenhaus mal von innen angeschaut!


----------



## Dr.Q (12. Oktober 2005)

@carre oha, hoff doch mal nix schlimmeres


----------



## littledevil (12. Oktober 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> sersn, war am montag am geisskopf, saugeil! hab aber das deggendorfer krankenhaus mal von innen angeschaut!


hm.. deggendorf hat ja ncht so den besten ruf..   was hastn nachat angstellt


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2005)

Von wegen, die sind absolut net dort unten  

@Carre: Bist Auto gefahren oder durftest sogar Hubschrauber fliegen.
Hast wenigstens was erwähnswertes oder nur eine Luschenverletzung.


G.


----------



## littledevil (12. Oktober 2005)

schau mal wastl.. das hat der skater wohl gemeint


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2005)

Die Oko-News noch.
Heute war Baggertag. Tonnenschwere Steinplatten sind zu Auf- und Abfahrten ihrer Bestimmung zugeführt worden.
Sogar ein kleines Micro-von-Steinplatte-zu-Steinplattenlandung-Gäb ist entstanden 
Die erste Stelle die der Standartmountainbiker nicht so richtig kann und dennoch keinen Chikkenway hat   
Außerdem hab ich gleich noch eine orange Einfahrt auf die schnell fabriziert.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (13. Oktober 2005)

servus Jungens!
ich weiß nicht wie bei euch die Nachrichtenversorgung in den Wäldern ist, aber heut war bei uns in Bt im Nordbayrischen Kurier dieser Leserbrief.

stelle ich einfach mal so zur Diskussion... eigentlich verlangts nach einer Anwort.

ach verdammt ich kanns grad net hochladen. schau bitte in meine gallery


----------



## OLB Phil (13. Oktober 2005)

@konaman

danke für die Nachricht.
Habs grad gelesen.

Falls jemand ein Gesicht dazu sehen will checkt doch mal den link.
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/regional/resyart.phtm?id=689770

Noch fragen?


CU Phil


----------



## TimvonHof (13. Oktober 2005)

soso,
downhill ist also werbewirksamer als langlauf... schade nur, dass das die medien noch nicht entdeckt haben   in den wintermonaten muss man schon glück haben wenn man dsf eindreht und keinen langläufer im werbetrikot sieht.
da ist wohl einer stinkig, weil nicht schon wieder geld in seinen breitensport gepulvert wird. stattdessen werden neue (zumindest neu bei uns) sportarten gefördert mit denen am ende die liftbetreiber ihr einkommen noch verbessern können. ich denke mal einem langläufer gehen die lifte eh auf die nerven - überall auf einmal leute... und was ein echter sportler ist nimmt eh nicht den lift.

der geländewagenpark ist übrigens keine so schlechte idee - damit sollte er vielleicht mal an die ortsansässigen motorsportler heran treten, der herr läufer.

leider isses wie beim schach. mit zwei springern kann man niemenden matt setzen aber zwei läufer reichen aus.... der längere hebel befindet sich meisst in der hand der dummen, weil die klügeren so gerne nachgeben.

übrigens auch ein genial recherchiertes foto von einem echten downhill-rennen was da mit angeklebt ist. da hat sich ja einer echt informiert bevor er den artikel geschaffen hat.

der sanfte tourismus hat oberfranken in die höchste arbeitslosigkeit im freistaat begleitet - mal sehen ob die brechstange da was dagegen tun kann   
ich sag nur - ein neuer park, mehr leute, mehr konsum, mehr übernachtungen, mehr geld, mehr arbeitsplätze - weniger läufer (die mit einem paar schuhe pro saison auskommen und kaum was für die wirtschaft(en) tun)
so - jetzt bin ich sauer, jetzt geh ich biken!
und wenn einer hier das unterholz mit seinen laufschuhen kaputt macht, dann kann der aber was erleben. die sind doch alle gleich!


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Oktober 2005)

Hab den Leserbrief auch heut früh gelesen...naja...
Eigentlich müsste man schon reagieren...

@Jörg
Bist morgen auch wieder am Oko? Ich komm mal zum schaun


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. Oktober 2005)

muah da habt ihr ja echt ein paar Freunde bei der Presse....


wir in FO haben unsere Kritiker mundtot gemacht. Die wissen genau wenns legal net geht, gehen die Jungs mit der Säge halt mal wieder nein Wald.


----------



## konamann (13. Oktober 2005)

@Phil: saubär recherchiert. wenn des echt der gleiche is...oh mann.


also ich werd mal mein schreibgerät bemühen und ne Antwort dagegensetzen weil einiges net so stehen bleiben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. Oktober 2005)

muahh schau dir die Fresse an da habt ihr ja echt ein paar nette Freunde.
Und so ein Gay schimpft sich sportler...wenn mal wieder ein Lauf bei euch ist und der Typ am Start ist lauf ich auch mit,  überhol ihn gleich am Start,bei der Stufe 150 dreh ich mich dann um und hau ihn werbewirksam voll in die Fresse damit er auch mal in den Genuss kommt zu Tal zu fliegen.

Sorry aber bei solchen Wixxern steig ich echt aus.


I
Schön das der Witzbold net Anonym den Brief geschrieben hat, besucht ihn halt mal nachts und verschönert ein bischen sein Anwesen...dann hat er die nächsten Wochen andere sorgen.


----------



## littledevil (13. Oktober 2005)




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2005)

@TvH:      

@Shaun P. Jr.: Ihr seid ja auch gerade fleißig am bauen. 
Nur versucht ihr Unebenheiten in die Landschaft zu stellen und wir möglichst viele Unebenheiten aus der Landschaft rauszubringen.
Aber Hauptsache Bagger  

@Supa G: Logisch bin ich morgen wieder zum erbern oben.


Oko-News: Bis zur ersten Forststraße ist nun alles fahrbar. Heut haben wir viel mit Holz überbrücken müssen......aber keine Angst ist so 1,30m breit.
Geht ja mit mehr oder weniger Speed drüber.
Im Großen und Ganzem sieht eh der erste Abschnitt mehr nach Kanadatrail aus als nach Dh.
Es gibt auch eine Geschwindigkeit wo alles komplett super flowig ist. 

G.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. Oktober 2005)

jörg lass uns halt tauschen du kriegst nen paar ebenheiten dafür  besorgst du uns nen paar unebenheiten ausm Fichtelgebirge


----------



## OLB Phil (14. Oktober 2005)

@ jörg & all

hab kommende woche wohl paar tage frei und bin bereit mit am oko azupacken.

sagt ma an wann was geht!

geht des we was?

CU Phil


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2005)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg & all
> 
> hab kommende woche wohl paar tage frei und bin bereit mit am oko azupacken.
> 
> ...




Weißt du schon welche Tage du Zeit hast?
Dann kann ich des besser mit meiner Zeit koordinieren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2005)

@Emän: Steh morgen mim Andy um Dreizehn Null Null unten.

@Shaun P. J: Ich glaub unsere Huggl willst du net.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Oktober 2005)

Komm so um 1400...
Muss erst noch mein Antrieb richten   

Nächste Wo komm ich auch mal zum bauen


----------



## TimvonHof (15. Oktober 2005)

@jörg: ich les grad die stelle mit deiner mittelmenschregion und dem modischen dainese-extreme-pressing.... was ist den passiert - warst ungeschickt in bozi?

so - wir straten am montag morgen nach bischofsmais und werden dann abends weiter fahren richtung boppard. ab mittwoch sind dann erstmal 2 tage winterberg geplant. leider siehts so aus als ob die wochenendgeschichte in todnau dann ne schlammschlacht wird   
was solls die route für die deutschlandtour steht und das wetter kann sie nur noch interessanter machen.

viellicht hat ja einer am montag zeit und bock uns am geiskopf zu treffen.


----------



## TimvonHof (15. Oktober 2005)

nein - leider hab ich am sonntag keine zeit da schon hin zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Oktober 2005)

Alle Aufgepasst

Heute Ab 12 Uhr!!!!!!!

Das Offizielle Drink To Ride-ride To Drink Festival Ist Eröffnet
Alle Sind Herzlich Dazu Eingeladen!!!!

Skatepark Kemnath

Mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2005)

geisskopf war mal wieder sehr schön ... die neue strecke is schon sehr sehr nett zu fahren .. genau so wie ich sie haben will  bin sie nen paar mal mit musik auf den ohren gefahren ... da kannst dich brutal pushen 

der sprung aufm dh is auch net wirklich so nen prob ... genausowenig wie das
ding da auf der neuen ochsenkopfstrecke wo ich gesagt hab das ginge net 

auf jedenfall hat der geisskopf bei mir brutal pluspunkte gesammelt und ich überleg ob ich heuer net nochmal runter muss


----------



## littledevil (17. Oktober 2005)

bikepark junkie


----------



## Stylo77 (18. Oktober 2005)

oko dh -strecke ???
kann man da am we schon fahren ???


----------



## littledevil (18. Oktober 2005)

denk mal net.. aber wart mal auf den jörg.. der weiß da wohl bescheid


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2005)

fahren darf man ... obs viel sinn jetzt macht is die andere frage   muss sich halt erst mal einfahren und es muss noch dran gefeilt werden


----------



## Dr.Q (21. Oktober 2005)

jepp war gestern auch mal mit zum schaufeln oben, wird ganz ganz viel gut   
leider kann ich morgen nicht mit muss sau viel für die schule machen    

ach ja was ich noch in der akt. bike endeckte...


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, hab die woche länger arbeiten müssen drum konnt ich net mit am oko baun...

Und jetz kommt dann auch noch n LKW voll Holz....

Fahrt ihr morgen am OKO  

@DrNO
Was isn des eigentlich fürn Zeuch auf der LettenSVCD, mein ALDI DVD Ding fliegt dabei fast in die Luft und da Computa wills auch net abspieln


----------



## Dr.Q (21. Oktober 2005)

@ supah ja da hab ich extra nen rohling mit beschleunigungsschicht genommen, damit sie nur von dvd playern hoher güte abgespielt werden kann, bei niederwertigen playern dreht sie sich einfach nur im kreis     
weiß nicht mußt eigentlich schon gehen. hast du dsl? wenn ja dann kann ichs dir ja in komprimierter form schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (21. Oktober 2005)

Ach drum   

Naja am BVB Player versteh ichs ja noch, aber am pc...  
Der fensterspieler will net, der apfel net und was ich sonst so hab auch net    
Mh ich kuck  noch mal...


----------



## Dr.Q (21. Oktober 2005)

ja wie gesagt ich kanns dir auch schicken vorausgesetzt du hast dsl oder wills lange warten...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2005)

morgen sind wir (ich und der jörg) so ab 1100 am okopf ... war heut auch mal wieder dort und hab nen paar schnelle linien ausgespäht und ausgegraben  stellenweise wird die strecke schon schön ... aber das flachstück wird immer alles vernichten und wir könnens net ändern


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Oktober 2005)

Komm dann wahrscheinlich auch mal


----------



## OLB Carre (21. Oktober 2005)

sers, hab wieder internet! goil! morgen werd ma mal starten und a paar ordentliche dirtlines bauen!    bagger is vorort und a paar fleisige schaufler auch! vielleicht gibts auch demnächst bilder, mal guggn! viel spass am oko! cu!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Komm dann wahrscheinlich auch mal



bist übrigends das kamikazzerider los und hast nen neuen kommentar unter deinem bildchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (22. Oktober 2005)

Hab ich schon gesehn   
Bis dann...


PS: Is ja voll des Shorewetter


----------



## littledevil (22. Oktober 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> sers, hab wieder internet! goil! morgen werd ma mal starten und a paar ordentliche dirtlines bauen!    bagger is vorort und a paar fleisige schaufler auch! vielleicht gibts auch demnächst bilder, mal guggn! viel spass am oko! cu!


in regensburg?


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Oktober 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> in regensburg?


 ne, in sulzbach rosenberg, ganz in der nähe von mir! heut is ne kleine line mit 7 jumps + anlieger, ne große line mit 5 jumps und zwei anfahrtshügel entstanden! außerdem stehn noch diverse hips zum 360´s üben rum!   morgen gibts bilder! cu!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2005)

hmm sag mal wo genau dann schau ich mir das mal an


----------



## littledevil (23. Oktober 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> ne, in sulzbach rosenberg, ganz in der nähe von mir! heut is ne kleine line mit 7 jumps + anlieger, ne große line mit 5 jumps und zwei anfahrtshügel entstanden! außerdem stehn noch diverse hips zum 360´s üben rum!   morgen gibts bilder! cu!



hm.. so ein bagger beschleunigt die sache schon enorm.. 
sehr gut, ich komm auch mal


----------



## TimvonHof (23. Oktober 2005)

so...
bin wieder da und total im eimer. verletzungen gabs keine nennenswerten und das material hat auch gehalten.
bm: die dh-strecke ist steinig wie immer. der neue freeride zum teil etwas hakelig, hat aber singletrail-charakter. die shores waren leider gesperrt, vielleicht auch weils inzwischen total wacklig da drauf war. den großen shoredrop bin ich immer noch nicht gesprungen. blöd so einen kopf da oben zu haben... bilder gibts keine.

boppard:  endlos geile strecke mit ner menge flow und viel liebe zum detail gemacht. alles mit nem hardtail machbar. eine der schönsten strecken auf denen ich bisher war - leider kein lift
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9255

winterberg: eine nette dh-strecke die vor allem bei regen im unteren teil seifencharakter besitzt. hätte vielleicht hinten auch was weiches draufziehen sollen. der funride hat klasse wallrides die mir die hose komplett zerstört haben    ich kanns halt einfach nicht. haben uns halt dann immer an der dh aufgehalten... bilder kommen evt noch (wenn ich sie zugeschickt bekomme)

todnau: hammerhart! bei den ersten 3 fahrten war ich total deprimiert und war mir außerdem sicher dass ich mir richtig weh tun werde auf der strecke.
aber dann gings langsam und ich habe sogar so etwas wie flow gefunden... am samstag hats einen gewitterregen nach dem anderen gehabt und das wasser ist den berg runtergeschossen. damit hats dann eine nette linie vom laub befreit   im regen ist todnau erstaunlich gut machbar. definitiv das härteste was ich bisher gefahren bin. bilder gibts keine - keiner wolte was zerbrechliches mit an den hang nehmen   

mfg
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> todnau: hammerhart! bei den ersten 3 fahrten war ich total deprimiert und war mir außerdem sicher dass ich mir richtig weh tun werde auf der strecke.
> aber dann gings langsam und ich habe sogar so etwas wie flow gefunden... am samstag hats einen gewitterregen nach dem anderen gehabt und das wasser ist den berg runtergeschossen. damit hats dann eine nette linie vom laub befreit  im regen ist todnau erstaunlich gut machbar. definitiv das härteste was ich bisher gefahren bin. bilder gibts keine - keiner wolte was zerbrechliches mit an den hang nehmen
> 
> mfg
> tim



ja todtnau ... ne echte männerstrecke .. fordert dich körperlich und mental fast noch mehr  aber schon geil wenn man mal den flow gefunden hat
und was sagst zum haßtunnel?

bischofsmais ... den neuen freeride find ich voll gut ... flow ohne ende


----------



## TimvonHof (23. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja todtnau ... ne echte männerstrecke .. fordert dich körperlich und mental fast noch mehr  aber schon geil wenn man mal den flow gefunden hat
> und was sagst zum haßtunnel?


haßtunnel?

hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2005)

tretstück ... linkskurve ... an nem baum vorbei ... rechtsanlieger ... über nen weg drüber ... wurzelteppich ... linkskurve (und dann gehts wieder in den wald rein) ... da wo es in den wald geht beginnt der haßtunnel ... sind nen paar unharmonische stufen die mit ner blöden linkskurve enden  danach kommt der wiesendouble


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Oktober 2005)

Sers Lettenbrüder, 

ich bin am WE 28.-29. auch in BT und würde gerne mit euch am Ochsenkopf meine Wildsau durchs Unterholz treiben. Email mit Details habe ich euch an die [email protected]..... geschickt.

Auf bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (24. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> tretstück ... linkskurve ... an nem baum vorbei ... rechtsanlieger ... über nen weg drüber ... wurzelteppich ... linkskurve (und dann gehts wieder in den wald rein) ... da wo es in den wald geht beginnt der haßtunnel ... sind nen paar unharmonische stufen die mit ner blöden linkskurve enden  danach kommt der wiesendouble


jaja...
dann hab ich schon das reichtige stück in vermutung gehabt.... hasstunnel, was ein klasse ausdruck für den rutschigen, in der luft zu lenkenden, oberschenkeltötenden, angst-treppen-mist!

der war total easy   ---- nö im ernst. eines der teilstücke bei denen man sich echt mächtig konzentrieren muss. vor allem bei nässe.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2005)

Juhu, bin auch wieder da im Netz  
In den nächsten Tagen bekomm ich auch wieder eine Heimstation und sogar mit LSD....oder so ähnlich.

HvT: Bist ja weit rumgekommen.#Was hast denn alles für Schäden und Kratzer an deinem schönem schwarzen Norco.......oder bist net richtig gefahren  

@trickn......: Mist, meine Infoadresse scheint nimmer zu funktionieren. Sam schaut bei mir schlecht aus und Freitag muß ich mal schaun. Aber man weiß ja nie wie´s kommt und des Wetter soll ja richtig schön werden.

@Tschikken: Dount trink änd dreif.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2005)

Hat Do wer Zeit mit zu schaufeln  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Sers Lettenbrüder,
> 
> ich bin am WE 28.-29. auch in BT und würde gerne mit euch am Ochsenkopf meine Wildsau durchs Unterholz treiben. Email mit Details habe ich euch an die [email protected] geschickt.
> 
> Auf bald!



War gerade auf deiner Wirrwarrbilderseite und habe jetzt voll Augenkrebs 
Fallst du immernoch kletterst solltest lieber deswegen ins Fichtl fahren...zumindest wennst an ganz kleinen Felsen   rumturnst.


G.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> War gerade auf deiner Wirrwarrbilderseite und habe jetzt voll Augenkrebs
> Fallst du immernoch kletterst solltest lieber deswegen ins Fichtl fahren...zumindest wennst an ganz kleinen Felsen   rumturnst.
> 
> 
> G.


Hihihi,

ja ich hatte einfach keine Lust auf eine anstrengend erstellte dynamische Seite. Also habe ich alles statisch aufgebaut und die Bilder mit dem schäbigen Photoshop-Albumtool erstellt. Aber Augenkrebs? Hmm, schon arge Diagnose...    Klettern war ich jetzt leider länger nicht, aber daß das im Fichtelgebirge und in der Fränkischen Schweiz gut geht, weiß ich sehr wohl. Vor allem Bouldern. Aber im Moment bin ich eher auf Tempo und Sprünge aus...   

Ich fahre am Freitg mit meiner Freundin nach BT, biken nur SA oder SO. 

Bis denne,

Max


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Do wer Zeit mit zu schaufeln
> 
> 
> G.



Ja hier, ich


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hier, ich



gut dann brauch ich net ne vorlesung mit quais anwesenheitspflicht schwänzen 

@tricknology ... tempo kannst haben ... und steine/felsen auch ... 

@tim ... ja der hasstunnel is nen echter graus ... vorallem wennst da fast ungebremst durchwillst ... das is dann schon halb kamikazze  ... aber keine angst ... netmal der klausmann fährt da rund durch


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @tricknology ... tempo kannst haben ... und steine/felsen auch ...


super, das läßt hoffnungen in mir aufkeimen! das letzte mal, als ich auf dem o-kopf war, hatte ich noch ein bocksteifes specialized rockhopper unterm hintern und man schrieb das jahr 1999....


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi,
> 
> Aber Augenkrebs? Hmm, schon arge Diagnose...
> 
> Max




Das bezog ich auf eines deiner animierten Bilder.
Des hatte den Namen Augenkrebs....mit Recht  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hier, ich



Schön  , ich schreib hier noch genaueres rein.
Hast gelesen, der Hasstunnel ist halb was für dich.  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. Oktober 2005)

hast schon mal versucht den hasstunnel so zu fahren, dass du nur jede dritte stufe nimmst?
ich habs gesehen, respektive behandelt   , wie das geht - oder auch nicht geht.....
der ist ganz schon eingeschlagen.

@jorge: ja ich hab ein paar kratzer mehr   am norco. und an meiner hüfte - und ich bin froh meine gepolsterten hotpants getragen zu haben.
außerdem such ich nun ein paar race-face dh protektoren - weils mir meine fox zerfetzt hat - schön das ich sie hatte


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schön  , ich schreib hier noch genaueres rein.
> Hast gelesen, der Hasstunnel ist halb was für dich.
> 
> G.



Kann halt allerfrühestens um 1600.
Fr um 1400.

Hm Hasstunnel....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (26. Oktober 2005)

In den Ferien will cih gefälligst Okolieren ! Bis dann 

BTW: Meine Gabel hat heute 2 mal keleine Ölränder an den Standrohren gebildet, aber es reicht nicht zum herunterlaufen.
Soll cih mir sorgenn machen ? Oder reicht ne nette Reinigung ?


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Oktober 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> In den Ferien will cih gefälligst Okolieren ! Bis dann



Hmm, steht auf der Oko-hp:
Ab Sonntag den 30.10. nach Ende der Sommerzeit sind unsere Betriebszeiten von 9:30 bis 16:00 Uhr.

Unsere Sommersaison geht bis 01.11.2005, bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind bei entsprechender Witterung beide Seilbahnen und die Sommerrodelbahn in Betrieb.

Ab 02.11.2005 sind beide Seilbahnen und die Sommerrodelbahn wegen Wartungsarbeiten und verschiedener Baumassnahmen bis voraussichtlich Mitte Dezember ausser Betrieb.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. Oktober 2005)

jep...
die wartungsarbeiten und umbauten bedeuten, dass die bike-häken runter kommen. ab dann gehört der oko für ein paar monate wieder den freeridern (oder den hartcore bergauf-dhlern)....
in welchen ferien wolltes du den okolieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (26. Oktober 2005)

...verdammt...
Dann eben wieder Schneeberg, den bin ich ja bereits mitm DH-ler hoch...

Und wie seiht das mit der Gabel aus ? Soll ich mir Sorgen machen oder das Sparen anfangen (Is BTW ne Boxxer 03) oder machts nix, und ich sollts nur mal warten ?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, steht auf der Oko-hp:
> Ab Sonntag den 30.10. nach Ende der Sommerzeit sind unsere Betriebszeiten von 9:30 bis 16:00 Uhr.
> 
> Unsere Sommersaison geht bis 01.11.2005, bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind bei entsprechender Witterung beide Seilbahnen und die Sommerrodelbahn in Betrieb.
> ...




Werd ab eins oben sein....bzw. in der Mitte.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2005)

@SupaHatschi: Glaub deine Schaufel liegt noch bei mir im Auto. Zumindest hat irgenwas komische Klappergeräusche gerade beim Fahren gemacht  

@Eman: Vorsicht beim Erlebnissingletrailbefahren!! 
Also wenn´s dich jetzt oben löffelt, dann könnte man auch stranden dazu sagen!! 
Der Sand hat zwar die richtige Farbe, aber ist irgendwie arch sandig  
Aber der wäscht sich schon wieder weg. 
Gestern war eh fahrradtechnisch die Hölle los. Aber bis auf einen, alles  Feuerbergklientel  
Und es wurde wohl zum erstenmal vor dem Winter, oder überhaupt im Sommerbst, eine 2Tageskarte verkauft 
Des Material für die Fahrradwegpassage schaut evtl. gar net mal so schlecht aus.
Hab außerdem auf einem anderen höheren Berg, beim Felsensuchen, einen neuen Singletail endeckt.
Geht zwar gar net da hin wo man will, aber schaut traumhaft aus und könnte echt sehr lang sein.


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (28. Oktober 2005)

bin heut nachmittag auch dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab heut FREItag.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Oktober 2005)

@Jörg
Ja......habs ca. 3 sec nachdem ich ausgestiegen war gecheckt, aber du hast mein hupen net gehört, und eigeholt hab ich dich auch nimmer,bist ja voll runtergeralleyt 

Heut mach ich nix   
SA+SO+MO+DI schon


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2005)

hmm ... fertig geworden mitm schaufeln?


----------



## OLB Carre (28. Oktober 2005)

na jungs, alles fit? bin morgen wieder an unserer privaten dirtline fahren!  würd mich freuen, wenn i ein von euch sichte! da ELM ausm forum kommt morgen auch! bin mal gespannt wie der mit seiner wildsau dort zurechtkommt! ich bin auf jeden fall mit meiner dirt klitsche vor ort! cu! falls wer wissen will wo des is, einfach mich anrufen! haberdeeré! da carré!


----------



## OLB Carre (29. Oktober 2005)

goil, des war der 5000ste beitrag! welch zufall!


----------



## littledevil (29. Oktober 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> na jungs, alles fit? bin morgen wieder an unserer privaten dirtline fahren!  würd mich freuen, wenn i ein von euch sichte! da ELM ausm forum kommt morgen auch! bin mal gespannt wie der mit seiner wildsau dort zurechtkommt! ich bin auf jeden fall mit meiner dirt klitsche vor ort! cu! falls wer wissen will wo des is, einfach mich anrufen! haberdeeré! da carré!


hm.. kann leider nicht dieses we.. bist du nächste woche mal in sulzbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (29. Oktober 2005)

hi ho, bin freitag mal kurz am oko gewesen, strecke testen... 

 mega geil geworden !!!!   

wollt morgen a mal wieder a runde fahren.
ist für morgen schon was geplant?
ich wär auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Oktober 2005)

@Dr X
Naja die Strecke is heut voll komisch gewesen    irgendwie kaputt und unflowig    
Genau fahr morgen mit   
Touren bin ich auch dabei   
Aber Epprechtstein hab ich net so die Lust...


----------



## OLB Carre (29. Oktober 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hm.. kann leider nicht dieses we.. bist du nächste woche mal in sulzbach?


ja, nächsten sonntag hab ich zeit! nimm den chicken auch mit!


----------



## Dr.Q (29. Oktober 2005)

unflowig...   naja denk mal die muss erst noch ganz schön fest gefahren werden dann wirds schon noch.

wo ist mir eigentlich fast egal,    

schaun wa halt mal was sich ergibt


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2005)

net unflowig ... sondern einfach gesagt ... oben das allererste waldstück ist schon kapputt gefahren und auch auf der übrigen strecken sieht man schon verschleissspuren ... da gibts noch sehr viel zu tun 

war heut nen schöner tag ... alle trails befahren und der besucher aus wiesbaden (trickn0l0gy) hätt fast den fichtlplattenshore befahren  kaum zu glauben das der ende oktober fast trocken ist ... war ja den ganzen sommer net wirklich trocken dort 
waren auch heute wieder relativ viele biker und noch mehr fussgänger auf dem berg.

@carre ... wennst am feiertag an den hügeln bist könnt ich vielleicht sogar mal vorbeischauen


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2005)

sieht gar net so schlimm aus wie es im moment is


----------



## littledevil (30. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @carre ... wennst am feiertag an den hügeln bist könnt ich vielleicht sogar mal vorbeischauen


oh ja das wäre was.. sonntag bin ich ws wieder net da..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Oktober 2005)

sers leuts!

danke an den eman für die vorzügliche gäste-behandlung!     war echt spitze am ochsenkopf. ich war das letzte mal vor fast 6 jahren dort und habe es letztes WE echt sehr genossen. wobei ganz klar die alten strecken mehr feuer entfachen, als die neue mit ihrem teilweise "x-country-trial"-charakter. 

leider hat der m-weg doch noch opfer gefordert. wie ich gestern nacht im zug feststellte, ist meine linke bodenstrebe der hinterbauschwinge an 2 stellen angerissen...    

insgesamt fand ich es fantastisch. mit einem kürzeren sattelrohr und laufender kamera werde ich mich dann auch mal den fichtlshore runterstürzen, der mir dieses mal noch zu lebensmüde erschien. aber wie Eman und ich mir einig waren: ES IST EINE REINE KOPFSACHE. 

 

grüße und dank an alle lettenbrüder!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Oktober 2005)

nochwas letztes Eman:

meinst du bei deiner geschwindigkeit reicht ein update-intervall bei der streckenerfassung von 5 sekunden aus?    die grafik kommt mir doch arg steil vor. der flache mittelteil ist kaum auszumachen, dabei hat ihn jeder in den knochen...  

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2005)

Hmmmh...seine Geschwindigkeit hat wohl des Flachstück absobiert 

Meine freien Wochenenden sind wohl bald richtig ganz gezählt  

War aber heut mal oben. Der Trail ist zur letzten Woche schon ca. 1min. schneller geworden.  
Der obere Teil geht jetzt mit den Auffüllungen richtig flüssig bis zur ersten Forststraße 
Macht jetzt richtig Spaß. 
Und der grobe Schotter verbindet sich irgendwie tatsächlich mit dem Sand zu einer fahrbaren Masse.
Aber die letzte Ausfahrt ganz oben in der "Wackelsteinpassage" ist mutwillig zerstörrt worden 

Kategorie 1 Stern   Aber dafür Fertigmachfaktor 9.9  


@Carre: Bilder....wo bleiben die Bilder.


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (31. Oktober 2005)

wo findet man den ochsenshore und den fichtlplattenshore ???


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> War aber heut mal oben. Der Trail ist zur letzten Woche schon ca. 1min. schneller geworden.
> Der obere Teil geht jetzt mit den Auffüllungen richtig flüssig bis zur ersten Forststraße
> Macht jetzt richtig Spaß.
> Und der grobe Schotter verbindet sich irgendwie tatsächlich mit dem Sand zu einer fahrbaren Masse.



hmm ich wollt euch nur mal zeigen wie das richtig geht ... ihr habt ja eher die leichtvariante beim auffüllen verwendet  
der aller erste teil geht jetzt find ich richtig geil ... an der passage nach dem "holzanlieger bis zum forstweg muss noch gefeilt werden .. mach ich vielleicht morgen noch schnell 

das mit dem groben schotter und sand dazwischen ist die beste lösung. habs kübelweise reingetragen 

was musst an den wochenenden machen? kind weib oder beides


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2005)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> wo findet man den ochsenshore und den fichtlplattenshore ???



findet man allein (zum glück) net ... musst nur mal sagen wennst da bist dann wirds dir gezeigt

lift läuft aber morgen das letzte mal heuer ... also wohl nächstes jahr dann


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Oktober 2005)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> wo findet man den ochsenshore und den fichtlplattenshore ???


sind SEHR nette routen über sehr steile steinplatten mit natürlichen drops am ochsenkopf. aber keine "hühnerleitern" im klassischen sinne, also gar nicht erst nach holzaufbauten suchen...   

vorsicht bei nässe!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die letzte Ausfahrt ganz oben in der "Wackelsteinpassage" ist mutwillig zerstörrt worden


Echt jetzt? Seit Samstag einfach putt gemacht? Ist ja zum Kotzen. Dabei ist das doch eine offizielle, legale und kontrollierte Abfahrt. Es gibt doch immer wieder A*schlöcher!   

Dabei muß ich aber noch hinzufügen, daß ich die meisten Fußgänger am O-Kopf als sehr angenehm und milde interessiert empfunden habe. Dafür immerhin "thumbs-up" - ich hatte mit Anfeindung gerechnet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> was musst an den wochenenden machen? kind weib oder beides



Arbeiten   

In dem Bereich haben wir nur noch sporadisch Sand reingeschaufelt. 
Nach 25 Schubkarren voll oben war des nur noch zum Zeit rumbringen bis es dunkel wird.  

Werd wenn du morgen da bist wohl mal an dir vorbeilaufen so ca um Dreizehn Null Null.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Echt jetzt? Seit Samstag einfach putt gemacht? Ist ja zum Kotzen. Dabei ist das doch eine offizielle, legale und kontrollierte Abfahrt. Es gibt doch immer wieder A*schlöcher!



hehe langsam ... das war ich höchstpersönlich  da is eh keiner runtergefahren (war die allerletzte mögliche stelle zum runterfahren ... wir sind immer davor schon abgebogen)  
brauchte die steine für die anfahrt zum möglichen sprung


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Echt jetzt? Seit Samstag einfach putt gemacht? Ist ja zum Kotzen. Dabei ist das doch eine offizielle, legale und kontrollierte Abfahrt. Es gibt doch immer wieder A*schlöcher!
> 
> Dabei muß ich aber noch hinzufügen, daß ich die meisten Fußgänger am O-Kopf als sehr angenehm und milde interessiert empfunden habe. Dafür immerhin "thumbs-up" - ich hatte mit Anfeindung gerechnet....



Da fehlt jetzt ein so 250Kg Stein. Wurde nach unten weggepurtzelt.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeiten
> 
> In dem Bereich haben wir nur noch sporadisch Sand reingeschaufelt.
> Nach 25 Schubkarren voll oben war des nur noch zum Zeit rumbringen bis es dunkel wird.
> ...



sand allein hält net ... nur mit schotter drunter wirds ne feste sache ... hatten wir das eigentlich net auch so besprochen?

der ganz untere teil .... also nachm letzten forstweg wird schon schneller ... denk der wird mal ganz schon wenn er ausgefahren is

wo fehlt ein 250 kg stein? wer sollt den seit gestern weggerollt haben? 

bist in der arbeit ?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe langsam ... das war ich höchstpersönlich  da is eh keiner runtergefahren (war die allerletzte mögliche stelle zum runterfahren ... wir sind immer davor schon abgebogen)
> brauchte die steine für die anfahrt zum möglichen sprung



Ich net. Wäre heute fast runtergefahren.
Warum hast du nicht erst den Sprung gebaut bevorste was wegreißt was schon funktionert.
Hat dem Markus 2h Arbeit gekostet des so hinzulegen.
Steine liegen doch dort genügent in allen Größen rum.
Aber bastel wenigstens eine Landung die man mit dem Vorderrad reinspringt um viel Schwung mitzunehmen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich net. Wäre heute fast runtergefahren.
> Warum hast du nicht erst den Sprung gebaut bevorste was wegreißt was schon funktionert.
> Hat dem Markus 2h Arbeit gekostet des so hinzulegen.
> Steine liegen doch dort genügent in allen Größen rum.
> ...



landung ... denk das geht ohne landung ... der sprung is gebaut übrigends 

2 h ... hehe solang hats aber net gedauert um es abzureissen  spricht ja nichts dagen das mal etwas fahrbarer wieder aufzubauen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> sand allein hält net ... nur mit schotter drunter wirds ne feste sache ... hatten wir das eigentlich net auch so besprochen?
> 
> der ganz untere teil .... also nachm letzten forstweg wird schon schneller ... denk der wird mal ganz schon wenn er ausgefahren is
> 
> ...



In der Wackelsteinpassage paßte doch kein Schotter mehr rein. 
Ja der untere Teil wird schon so schnell das man schon in den Kurven zu schnell wird  
Ja muß bis morgen früh arbeiten. 
Hast du den unteren großen Haufen gesehen, an der 2ten Forststraße. Der hat die richtige Mischung Sand/Steine.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> landung ... denk das geht ohne landung ... der sprung is gebaut übrigends
> 
> 2 h ... hehe solang hats aber net gedauert um es abzureissen  spricht ja nichts dagen das mal etwas fahrbarer wieder aufzubauen



Ja hab ich gesehen. Der Stein schein zu halten...nur die 3 kleinen davor werden wohl wegpurtzeln  
Hab schon überlegt ob du schon gesprungen bist   Hätte es nämlich fast probiert.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> In der Wackelsteinpassage paßte doch kein Schotter mehr rein.
> Ja der untere Teil wird schon so schnell das man schon in den Kurven zu schnell wird
> Ja muß bis morgen früh arbeiten.
> Hast du den unteren großen Haufen gesehen, an der 2ten Forststraße. Der hat die richtige Mischung Sand/Steine.
> ...



ja der is besser ... aber schotter sollt trotzdem drunter .. es soll ja länger halten ... sand allein wird nie richtig fest, besonders wenns mal nass ist



> Ja hab ich gesehen. Der Stein schein zu halten...nur die 3 kleinen davor werden wohl wegpurtzeln



das hab ich ganz am schluss ... nach über 4 stunden schwerstarbeit gemacht und hatt nimmer so richtig bock da ich auch noch ein paar mal mitm bike den berg runter wollt 

komm morgen halt mal vorbei


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2005)

Ja ich bin morgen schon am Berg. Aber mal net zum werkeln.
Werd so um irgendwas zwischen 12 und 1s loslaufen von unten....die Strecke rauf.
Beim ersten Regen wirds den Sand wohl schön in die Ritzen spühlen.
Hab aber gehofft das das ein besonderer Sand ist der vielleicht doch irgendwie hart wird 
Übermorgen werden wir wohl mehr wissen......können.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (1. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Bilder....wo bleiben die Bilder.
> G.


a paar bilder werden mir noch geschickt! wenn ich se hab stell ich se rein! bin morgen ab ca 13.00 uhr wieder dortn fahren! wer bock hat schaut vorbei! zwecks wegbeschreibung, einfach mich anrufen! cu! da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> a paar bilder werden mir noch geschickt! wenn ich se hab stell ich se rein! bin morgen ab ca 13.00 uhr wieder dortn fahren! wer bock hat schaut vorbei! zwecks wegbeschreibung, einfach mich anrufen! cu! da Carré!



Werd wohl mal wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab vorbeischaun um meinen Steihl zu verbessern 
Vielleicht am WE mim Wästl. 


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. November 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> a paar bilder werden mir noch geschickt! wenn ich se hab stell ich se rein! bin morgen ab ca 13.00 uhr wieder dortn fahren! wer bock hat schaut vorbei! zwecks wegbeschreibung, einfach mich anrufen! cu! da Carré!



wetter hmmm


----------



## Stylo77 (1. November 2005)

hat die strecke mit den drops neben dem fleckl dh auch nen namen ?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2005)

das ist jetzt der fleckl dh modified   du meinst die 4 kleineren drops und der 2 m drop neben dem steilstück?

warst net zufällig am sonntag am sonntag am okopf? da warn nen paar da denen ich versucht hab zu erklären wo die modified linie is


----------



## Stylo77 (1. November 2005)

ja des mein ich 
und ja ich war sonntag da und du hast uns den weg erklärt


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2005)

hmm hättest halt was gesagt ... fichtlplattenshore und ochsenshore (keine brettershores aber schön über felsen) hätte es da auch noch gegeben  hätt zeit gehabt und das bike im auto 

den 2 m drop nach den 4 kleinen auch gefunden?


----------



## OLB Carre (1. November 2005)

so hab a paar bilder! sind in meiner galerie "das Paradies" zu sehen!  
man sieht sich!


----------



## littledevil (2. November 2005)

die 4 hips schauen sich aber recht ähnlich    ich komm mal vorbei mit ner schaufel.. nur wann.. hmm.. und warum fährst du fully? sind die landungen so uneben? naja ich hätt ja eh ne schaufel dabei.. hm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (2. November 2005)

nimm mich mit..ich hab auch ne schaufel


----------



## littledevil (2. November 2005)

weißt du auch wie die funktioniert?


----------



## TimvonHof (2. November 2005)

klar eiss ich wie die funktioniert - ich muss nur noch den anschalter finden....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2005)

@Eman: War Dienstag erst um 15:10 am Oko. 
Hab aber niemanden mehr gesehen. Wetter war auch nimmer so toll.
Gibt es was neues? Hast du wohl auch Ferien??

@Carre: Die Hip´s schauen wirklich gleich aus  


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (2. November 2005)

naja - is halt konstant in seiner fahr (flug) leistung.... geht mir auch immer so, wobei meine flugbilder immer konstant verpeilt aussehen   
so.... hab gestern die winterreifen auf das auto aufgezogen und damit irgendwie den herbst eingeläutet   
als nächstes werd ich mir wohl aus reiner verzweiflung noch spikes kaufen und dann wieder alleine hier durch die wälder gurken. irgenwie isses schon komisch - am fittesten bin ich immer im frühjahr   
is eigentlich mal wieder was in der art bikes on snow geplant?
zb ein rennen den oko runter - "no way descent on snow"- mit massenstart, gemischt ski, board, bike, schlauchboot?
wär doch ne tolle gelegenheit sich aum im winter mal weh zu tun.


...
bin grad etwas deprimiert weil ich den sommer vergehn seh - aber das gibt sich   spätestens im april

grüße aus dem wintersportgebiet,
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Eman: War Dienstag erst um 15:10 am Oko.
> Hab aber niemanden mehr gesehen. Wetter war auch nimmer so toll.
> Gibt es was neues? Hast du wohl auch Ferien??
> 
> ...



um 15:10 war ich noch am okopf ... müsstest beim hochlaufen doch das auto gesehen haben  der ralf und der flo sind auch nen paar mal gefahren

hab in der stelle vorm ersten forstweg ein wenig geschaufelt ... die steinabfahrt hab ich versucht ein wenig abzurunden usw ...
ferien ... schön wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. November 2005)

jo macht mal wieder BikesonSnow


----------



## Schoschi (3. November 2005)

Servus zusammen,

wir waren jetzt dieses Jahr ein paar mal am Ochsenkopf zum Berch Obi foahrn.
Jetzt ist die Saison leider vorbei. Aber im nächsten Jahr gehts weiter........
Wir kennen allerdings nur die paar Abfahrten nach Fleckl runter, und am Freitag haben wir die Neue mal angeschaut. 
Jetzt würd uns halt der Ochsenshore und der Fichtlplattenshore brennend interessieren. Wo sind denn die? Geht da wieder ein Lift hoch? Hab nur ein Kettenblatt vorne. Können wir Anfänger uns da auch hinwagen? Der M-Weg soll ja da eher ungeeignet sein. Wo geht eigentlich der 2 Trail los der jetzt neu gebaut wird? Werden nächstes Jahr beide Lifte mit Radhaken ausgestattet? 
Fragen über Fragen................... 

Grüße aus der Fränkischen Schweiz


----------



## TimvonHof (3. November 2005)

die shores sind im endeffekt auch "nur" eine weitere variante um nach fleckl runter zu kommen, damit geht natürlich ein lift hoch   zumindest im sommer.

ob die nun für anfänger so unbedingt geeignet sind, weiss ich nicht. kommt sicher drauf an was man unter anfänger versteht.... haben aber nix mit northshores zu tun, ausser dasses auch steil und eng zu geht. also vor allem steil und dann erst eng. man kann sich prima lang machen auf den felsen und je nach geschick kann ich mir vorstellen es klappt auch mal übern lenker nach vorne abzugehen   
mein geschick reicht zumindest aus, um dass ich den oshore zwar im nassen ganz gut hinbekommen habe, im trocken mir dann aber blöderweise das vr etwas blockiert ist und ich erst _in_ einem baum zu liegen gekommen bin (fabolous treehugger maneuver). so damit hab ich min nun geoutet - ausserdem hab ich den fpsh immer noch nicht besiegt   blöd so ne kopfsache....


----------



## ELM (3. November 2005)

hi carre, 

hab jetzt dann 2 hänger voll paletten. fah die dann erst am wochenende hinter weil ich komm ja so net rein.. is ja ne schranke im weg.... 

also bis zum we... Gruß Flo


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> um 15:10 war ich noch am okopf ... müsstest beim hochlaufen doch das auto gesehen haben  der ralf und der flo sind auch nen paar mal gefahren
> 
> hab in der stelle vorm ersten forstweg ein wenig geschaufelt ... die steinabfahrt hab ich versucht ein wenig abzurunden usw ...
> ferien ... schön wärs




Mist  
So weit bin ich nicht hoch gekommen, weil ich dachte du bist nimmer da  
Wollt nur noch ein paar Fotos machen. Aber da das Wetter in dem Moment noch schlechter wurde bin ich gleich wieder umgekehrt  
Bin seit vorhin wieder stolzer Internetbesitzer mit Flatrate   (Hoffentlich gehts morgen noch)
Es hat sich übrigens ein Mädel ne blutige Nase auf dem Okotrail geholt...hab ich heut vom Hr.Schrayer gehört  


@Carre: Wenn die Hügel Sam noch funktionieren und net matschen, dann werden wir wohl kommen.


@HvT: Des sind schon richtige Shores....nur halt ohne Holz. 
Und für einen fortgeschrittenen Anfänger sind die auf jedenfall geeignet.  
Gestern war ich fei auch mal in Hof....im Wasserfarben. 
Der Skatepark wäre ja voll gut zum üben. Da ist ein schöner Tränsfährwohlreid.
Sind auch schon haufenweise Radspuren dran.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2005)

@Eman: Was machst denn heute.....wenn kommst denn heim.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2005)

bin daheim


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat sich übrigens ein Mädel ne blutige Nase auf dem Okotrail geholt...hab ich heut vom Hr.Schrayer gehört



war als einziger live dabei  

war kurz vorm runterfahrstein


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bin daheim



Jch jetzt auch wieder.
War an den Ponathsblöcke reinigen. 

Am KösserwarmduscherDH sind die großen Steine nach dem Pfalzbrunnen weg  
Jetzt gibt es gar keine Hindernisse für Federweg mehr.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> war als einziger live dabei
> 
> war kurz vorm runterfahrstein




Welchen Runterfahrstein  
Kurz vor der ersten Forststraße?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Runterfahrstein
> Kurz vor der ersten Forststraße?
> 
> G.



ja

da wo der anlieger vor der steinplatte is wo man dann in nen gegenhang springt den ich aufgefüllt hab


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2005)

samsat 13:00 treffpunkt möbel münch sulzbach rosenberg

besichtung bike parcour sulzbach

treffpunkt neusorg 12:00

wer bock hat kommt halt

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2005)

Was ist samsat  

Werd aber dennoch morgen um 12 bei dir sein.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2005)

@Emän: Hab mir gerade des CaiCom Video "gesaugt".
Wo bekomm ich denn jetzt was her das Avi und DivX heißt  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2005)

www.divx.com 

http://download.divx.com/divx/DivXPlay.exe ... einfach installieren


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> www.divx.com
> 
> http://download.divx.com/divx/DivXPlay.exe ... einfach installieren




    

Danke. Werd ich gleich morgen auf meinen neuen DSL Flatrate bestückten Compiuter draufmachen.
Leider kann ich des auf den hier net, weil alle Installationen abgeblockt werden  

Und wie is´ses.   


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2005)

Juhu, es funktioniert  
Dank dir bin ich auch mal richtig drauf auf dem Video. 
Hast bestimmt schon gemerkt das die mich mit dir verwechselt haben   

G.


----------



## Schoschi (5. November 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> die shores sind im endeffekt auch "nur" eine weitere variante um nach fleckl runter zu kommen, damit geht natürlich ein lift hoch   zumindest im sommer.
> 
> ob die nun für anfänger so unbedingt geeignet sind, weiss ich nicht. kommt sicher drauf an was man unter anfänger versteht.... haben aber nix mit northshores zu tun, ausser dasses auch steil und eng zu geht. also vor allem steil und dann erst eng. man kann sich prima lang machen auf den felsen und je nach geschick kann ich mir vorstellen es klappt auch mal übern lenker nach vorne abzugehen
> mein geschick reicht zumindest aus, um dass ich den oshore zwar im nassen ganz gut hinbekommen habe, im trocken mir dann aber blöderweise das vr etwas blockiert ist und ich erst _in_ einem baum zu liegen gekommen bin (fabolous treehugger maneuver). so damit hab ich min nun geoutet - ausserdem hab ich den fpsh immer noch nicht besiegt   blöd so ne kopfsache....



Na das klingt ja interessant........so richtig hats mich länger schon nicht mehr gelegt......   
Und wo findet man die Shores denn? Kann man das vielleicht mal kurz beschreiben oder ist das zu umständlich. Wir sind meistens immer nur unter der Woche am Ochsenkopf, da trifft man kaum Biker die sich da auskennen.........

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2005)

@Schoschi: Interneterklärungen sind immer gefährlich  

@KontrollierterKamitschiller: Dui kommst deinen Bildern schon näher.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (7. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @KontrollierterKamitschiller: Dui kommst deinen Bildern schon näher.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (9. November 2005)

Wolle gerade das latente Knacksen in meiner Kurbel beseitigen, baute deshalb mal alles auseinenader und musste feststellen, das ich mein Nope Bottom Spinna zerlegt hab... nach knapp nem halben Jahr finde ich das dürftig, um mich milde auszudrücken.   
Also hier meine Frage:
Welches Innenlager mit 68 mm Hülse und MINDESTENS 118 mm Achse (gibts noch n Mittelding zwischen 118 und dem Truva-Ding mit 128 ?) ist zu empfehlen ? Bin bereit, bis ca. 60  auszugeben, lieber weniger...

Zur Hülf !


----------



## littledevil (10. November 2005)

keiner weiß was.. ich auch net..


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2005)

@PP: Du mußt den 60 Euro Parameter weglassen und es gibt bestimmt was.......z.B. RR Signature Dh.


@Ohl: Morgen ne schöne Tour durch Fichtelgebirge??


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (11. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @PP: Du mußt den 60 Euro Parameter weglassen und es gibt bestimmt was.......z.B. RR Signature Dh.



Ja, oder du probierst es mit na neuen LX (Innenlager+Kurbel)...die müsste es für so 75 geben




> @Ohl: Morgen ne schöne Tour durch Fichtelgebirge??



 Aber nur ne ganz kleine Herbstausfahrt...


----------



## Dr.Q (11. November 2005)

jepp bin auch dabei zur schönen herbstausfahrt...  

wo?

wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2005)

Wann, Wo.......würde sagen net zu späht und auf einen Hügel der Sonne hat 
Evtl. mal wieder Schneeberg  Aber mir ist generell wurscht wohin. 
Notfalls rufen wir morgen Vormittag mal auf jedenfall zusammen.
Bin heute Abend nämlich nimmer daheim, weil ich kurzfristige Urlaubsvorbereitungen   machen muß.

Außerdem glaube ich der Emän ist von Ufos entführt worden   und ist jetzt irgendwo in einer Paralleluniversumsgalaxie und liegt in der Sonne auf einem Nursonneplanet mit Permanetfreieis das von halbnackten Superterramodels an die Liegestelle gebracht wird und ist deswegen für immer verschollen   

@TvH: Fahr morgen auch mal mit.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (11. November 2005)

Schneeberg   
12.30 Silberhaus !?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2005)

leb schon noch  ... kann aber erst so ab 1300


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2005)

seid ihr eigentlich letztes samstag beim carre in siebeneichen gewesen? bin da diesen dienstag voll eingeschlagen ... die kleine line sind irgendwie nur grössere bodenunebenheiten  von denen mich die letzte ausgehebelt hat


----------



## littledevil (11. November 2005)

schätze mal diese unebenheiten wurden dazu erschaffen einen auszuhebeln


----------



## Dr.Q (12. November 2005)

o.k. also 1300 silberhaus...?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2005)

OK. 13 Uhr Silberhaus.

Welche kleinen Hügel......meint ihr die Federwegsteststrecke.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2005)

nehmt nen licht mit ... da es heimwärts dunkel werden wird


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2005)

An mein Rad paßt kein Licht, bzw. keine Stromspeichereinheit   

Aber ist eh egal, da ich sowieso nur für die Schneebergrunde Zeit hab, weil ich morgen in den Urlaub (Zillertal) fahre.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (12. November 2005)

@jörg: viel spass im zillertal....   hab heute keine zeit - komme grad von der arbeit und hab seit gestern früh nicht wirklich viel geschlafen. da will ich nimmer auto fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2005)

War heute auch viel zu anstrengend....wäre fast ins Anstrengungskoma gefallen.
Da war sogar einer der ist mit einem Rennrad den H-Weg gefahren und des auch noch voll schnell    
Total erniedrigend  


G.


----------



## littledevil (12. November 2005)

mit nem rennrad? cool !!


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2005)

crossrad !!!


----------



## littledevil (13. November 2005)

dacht ich mir schon


----------



## OLB Phil (15. November 2005)

Aloha mich gibts auch noch!

wer bock hat, morgen also miwo is mal wieder stammtisch angesagt!

denk so ab 20.30 im magic in marktredwitz


Bring meine kleine KAMIKAZENICKI auch mit und denk auch den Wastl.
Andi is natürlich auch da!!!!!!

Lasst euch blicken!


----------



## TimvonHof (15. November 2005)

es schneit!
verdammt der sommer war so kurz


----------



## littledevil (16. November 2005)

sommer?


----------



## freerider601 (16. November 2005)

Sers,

sag mal bescheid wann der "Stammtisch" mal wieder ist, würd auch gern mal vorbeischaun.Oder mussma da Lettenbruder sein?!

mfg olli


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2005)

@Fill:Willst du immer noch ne Lowanstrengrunde am WE um Bt fahren?
Liegt bei euch auch Schnee   oder habt ihr Ananaserntewetter?
Werd auf jedenfall am WE meine neuen Gobelbrücken testen  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2005)

na jörg ... sei mal net so faul ... erste schneeausfahrt heuer


----------



## showman (18. November 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> es schneit!
> verdammt der sommer war so kurz


Der war gar net richtig da    Der Herbst war der Sommer. Wollt heuer eigentlich auch nochmal Fichtelmoutainen. Naja, wird wohl erst nächstes Jahr was.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> na jörg ... sei mal net so faul ... erste schneeausfahrt heuer




  Brrrrrrrrr  

Hab zwar ne neue lange Foxhose für die kalte Jahreszeit (=nicht naßkalte Jahreszeit), aber mal schauen.
Irgendwie bin ich so schwächlich 

Wobei NWD 6 schon motiviert.   
Besonders geil ist die Urwaldsektion mim Wade S.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Der war gar net richtig da    Der Herbst war der Sommer. Wollt heuer eigentlich auch nochmal Fichtelmoutainen. Naja, wird wohl erst nächstes Jahr was.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Manch Winterfahrt ist schöner als im Sommer, bzw. in dem Sommer  

G.


----------



## showman (18. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Manch Winterfahrt ist schöner als im Sommer, bzw. in dem Sommer
> 
> G.


Da hast du recht aber solche Tage gibts genau 3 im Winter und an zweien hab ich keine Zeit. Bleibt also nur noch einer übrig. Und den zu treffen is schwer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TimvonHof (19. November 2005)

so...
hab gestern meine erste schneefahrt hinter mich gebracht und mich auch gleich wieder fast (!) hingepackt. war nass, kalt, und beinahe klasse   
der lift-sommer hat haber arge spuren an meiner kondition hinterlassen und soe wie es aussieht muss ich mal wieder xc machen um übern winter zu kommen.

hier schneits übrigens grad schon wieder und der schnee-pflug macht schon kleine (sehr kleine) schnee-wände am straßenrand. was solls - in zwei wochen ist der winter rum, die sonne kommt raus, wir haben angenehme 20 grad und die neue bike-saison kann beginnen. ich pack schon mal alle sachen für leogang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2005)

Man seit ihr Depremisten  

@Ohl: Der Dr. Kuh hat mich gerade angerufen und wir haben für eine "Luschenrunde" bei Sonnenschein und Schnee um 12:30 Uhr am Kösserparkplatz für Räder über 20kg (oder drunter) und weichen 40a Reifen (oder halt net) für die ersten Winterbilder ausgemacht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2005)

hmm 12.30 kann ich noch net ... fahr 1300 los ... wie fahrt ihr rauf?


----------



## Supah Gee (19. November 2005)

Mir zwickt die ischiokrurale Muskulatur n bissl -> fahr net mit...

@DRqu: Die DVD geht optimal    Video is einfach    nur leider bissl kurz....

@Jörg: Mach mal n Bild von den Kängurubrücken


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm 12.30 kann ich noch net ... fahr 1300 los ... wie fahrt ihr rauf?



Hmmmh...denk mal so erst die Forststrße rüber Richtung Burgstein....mehr oder weniger Kösseine hoch.
Dann halt Laby- oder Kaisertrail und dann Kösser hoch.
So in etwa. Aber im Jetztwetter müßtest du eigentlich unsere Reifenfährte gut sehen.

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (19. November 2005)

juppi   
des waren ja heute supi bedingungen zum einläuten der wintersaison  

@ jörg, hoff die bilder sind was worn...

@ supah gee naja muss mal noch weng videomaterial sammeln dann wirds schon


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2005)

Heute war einer dieser 3 Tage wo es echt super funktioniert 
Net zu kalt....net zu warm....super Grip....man hat sogar orange Schwierigkeit   fahren können....usw.
Und sogar Linien die man Sommer net so fährt  

@Supa daheimamSofa Chiller: Hier mal ein Bild von der Arielbrücke. Hast was verpaßt heute.
Wäre genau dein Ding gewesen.  
Siehe die Fotos und   
Ach ein Foto paßt net zu heute....mal schaun obst es findest 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2005)

...und weiter


----------



## showman (19. November 2005)

Graizgruzifigs, warum hab ich heut a Schlammschlacht ghabt    

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2005)

Greizkruzifiks schreibt man mit e net mit a .........hab extra im Duden nachgeschaut.
Und wie soll eine Schlammschlacht bei gefrorenem Boden möglich sein  
Pohh, da braucht man dann wirklich einen Helm wenn man sich da bewirft  


@Emän: Der WarmduscherDh ist jetzt eine wirkliche absolute Todesstrecke  .....wenn man sich traut.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Graizgruzifigs, warum hab ich heut a Schlammschlacht ghabt
> 
> Gruß Showman



weil das für euch franken so gehört 

wir waren ja nur in franken zu besuch und wurden nett empfangen vom berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (19. November 2005)

Hey sind ja richtig schöne Bilder   

Wie sind die Ariel Ultra Brücken? Merkst n Unterschied? Kommen die eigentlich aus Villa Riba oder Villa Bacho?


----------



## showman (19. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie soll eine Schlammschlacht bei gefrorenem Boden möglich sein
> Pohh, da braucht man dann wirklich einen Helm wenn man sich da bewirft


Des einzige was bei uns gefroren war, war des Eis das ich grad gegessen hab. Aber bei uns Franken is eh alles a bissl anders   

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB Carre (19. November 2005)

sersn, bei euch liegt ja richtig schnee, bei uns is er scho wieder weg! na egal! vielleicht schaff ichs nächstes WE mal wieder in die fichtlmountains! cu! da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hey sind ja richtig schöne Bilder
> 
> Wie sind die Ariel Ultra Brücken? Merkst n Unterschied? Kommen die eigentlich aus Villa Riba oder Villa Bacho?



Ein Tropfen davon reicht und....................man kommt besser um die Kurven.
Vom ersten Gefühl her (die Bedungungen waren ja heut nicht gerade so das man einen Vergleich zu vorher hat) würde ich auf jedenfall sagen das langsames kurvenfahren jetzt wesentlich besser geht.
Auch langsam steil bergab ist kontrollierter.
Die ersten 2Treppen im Labü, wo es dann durch die Felsen unten durch geht, waren heut sicherer wie bei trockenheit und ohne Schnee.
An der Burgsteinschlüsselstelle ging heute sogar eine ganz neu Linie mit steiler Kurve, trotz Schnee. 
Also irgendwie ist des gekippel bei engen Bergabkurven weg und des schieben übers Vorderrad bei solchen Kurven ist auch besser, bzw nimmer so stark.
Nur beim schnellen Bergabfahren hat man sich nimmer so zurücklenen können, irgendwie mußte man mehr aufpassen beim wo dagegenfahren.
Aber wie gesagt, die Bedingungen und ich bin eine Woche net gefahren.
Aber es gibt ja Normschwierigkeitsstellen wo ich´s noch genauer testen werde.
Aber es war, denke ich, schon merkbar im Handling agiler

Aber irgendwie war es vor 3 Wochen schon schöner (s. Bild)


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> sersn, bei euch liegt ja richtig schnee, bei uns is er scho wieder weg! na egal! vielleicht schaff ichs nächstes WE mal wieder in die fichtlmountains! cu! da Carré!



Und hat sich beim Hügeln was neues getan.

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (19. November 2005)

hey fotos sind ja ganz gut geworden, zumindest sieht man das schön schnee liegt    
also wenn die wetterbedingungen morgen auch so perfekt werden wie heute will ich auf jeden fall nochmal raus morgen   
vielleicht ist ja des morgen dann der 2. von den 3 tagen   
vielleicht lassen sich ja noch a paar neue winterlines ausfindig machen


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2005)

@jörg ... die dinger hier mein ich 






@dr q ... bist ja heute auch kaum gefahren ... so faul wie ihr wart


----------



## Dr.Q (20. November 2005)

@eman  die ham ja net mal a richtige bindung.. nur so komische eisenbügel---   

naja wir waren fleißiger als nur daheim rum zu sitzen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg ... die dinger hier mein ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die hatte ich letzten Mittwoch in Kufstein in der Hand, wegen der Optik, und hab mir noch gedacht die schauen optisch gar nimmer nach Salomon aus.
Aber das mit den Kolben drauf versteh ich immer noch net.
Hätte mir da fast ein paar Atomic mitgenommen, die hatten nämich eine richtige Bindung.
Braucht man aber nicht. Macht das ganze nur 3ml so schwer.

Außerdem waren wir nicht faul. Wir haben ja Beweisfotos. 


@Dr.Q: War der letzte Eintrag vorm Bett oder nach dem Aufstehen.  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (20. November 2005)

@ jörg, des war der erste eintrag nachm heimkommen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg, des war der erste eintrag nachm heimkommen



Was so späht war des wie wir heimgekommen sind.  
Und da sagt der Emän wir sind faul.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2005)

traut sich heut wer raus in den schnee?? ... heut ergibts echt ne volle schneeausfahrt von oben bis unten


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2005)

Der DrQ. will unbedingt fahren.
Mußte ihn gerade schon eine halbe Stunde am Telefon davon überzeugen das es   heute net unbedingt sein muß 
Man kann da andere Sachen machen die man eigentlich noch weniger gerne macht, aber die gemacht werden müssen  
Aber ich glaube die bleiben auch liegen. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2005)

........oder hast du deine Ski schon.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2005)

nein ... mit den teueren dingern würd ich auch net im dreck fahren 

also rauf aufs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (20. November 2005)

genau...  
sind ja schließlich beste voraussetzungen...


----------



## Dr.Q (20. November 2005)

also eman und ich fahren ne runde, treffpunkt um 13.15 am rawerzer haus, wenn noch wer mit will....


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> also eman und ich fahren ne runde, treffpunkt um 13.15 am rawerzer haus, wenn noch wer mit will....



Mist zu späht gelesen....sonst wäre ich mitgefahren        


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (20. November 2005)

verdammt - der schnee wird zu hoch - ich muss da erstmal ein paar leute drübertrampeln lassen. 
total im eimer,
tim


----------



## Dr.Q (20. November 2005)

so nochn paar bilder von der aktuellen schneelage  
bedingungen waren trotzdem noch ziemlich gut!! 

mhm und meine oro quitscht nicht wenns kalt ist    
da ist scheinbar kein apfelsaft von äpfeln aus südlichen ländern sondern von äpfeln aus kamtschatka drin


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> so nochn paar bilder von der aktuellen schneelage
> bedingungen waren trotzdem noch ziemlich gut!!
> 
> mhm und meine oro quitscht nicht wenns kalt ist
> da ist scheinbar kein apfelsaft von äpfeln aus südlichen ländern sondern von äpfeln aus kamtschatka drin



Jaja, von Kamtschatka. Also doch wieder nur was halbes und nichts Ganzes.  
Wahrscheinlich von petropavlovskischen Kinderhänden zusammgesetzt und mit dem bremsflüssigkeitsartigen Oberflächenwasser vom Baikalsee gefüllt.  

Und außerdem mach dir mal mit den gefakten Bildern, wahrscheinlich vom letzten Jahr   ein wenig mehr Mühe das es freundlicher aussieht und das man die Leute drauf erkennt.  


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (21. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, von Kamtschatka. Also doch wieder nur was halbes und nichts Ganzes.
> Wahrscheinlich von petropavlovskischen Kinderhänden zusammgesetzt und mit dem bremsflüssigkeitsartigen Oberflächenwasser vom Baikalsee gefüllt.


----------



## Dr.Q (21. November 2005)

achja und das bild hab i a noch weng freundlicher gemacht


----------



## Supah Gee (21. November 2005)




----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2005)

Der untere der Sonnenflecken hat aber eine komische längliche Form.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (23. November 2005)

am samstag kommt mein neues x-9 spielzeug fürs bergabfahrrad 
hab mich nun doch zum wechsel entschlossen weil idh dann endlich die bremsenhebel weiter in die mitte schieben kann.
außerdem will ich doch auch im winter was für mein bike tun


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2005)

Was ist x-9   Das erste Überschallflugbike  


@Ohl: Wer geht denn am Samstag Abend mit in den Timbercanyon....auf ne Schlange, oder so 



G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2005)

.....und hat wer Lust nächste Woche auf Teneriffa  
hat dort zwischen 20 und 23 Grad........Celsius natürlich.


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (23. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist x-9   Das erste Überschallflugbike
> 
> 
> @Ohl: Wer geht denn am Samstag Abend mit in den Timbercanyon....auf ne Schlange, oder so
> ...



ich glaub ich nehm nen elch...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2005)

timber canyon ... hmm ja war das letzte mal net schlecht  bin dabei ... 

aufm berg dürft jetzt denk ich mal fast zu viel schnee liegen?


----------



## TimvonHof (24. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist x-9   Das erste Überschallflugbike


http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/components/x9/

der winter macht mich fertig!
morgen sollens 20cm neuschnee haben und ich schleuder als notarzt im weissen dreck durch die pampa


----------



## Dr.Q (24. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> aufm berg dürft jetzt denk ich mal fast zu viel schnee liegen?



war gestern mal nochmal aufm oberpfalzturm, ging zwar noch, aber fast schon zuviel ja.   
wenns noch weng schneit gehts glaub ich nicht mehr wirklich...  



			
				LBJörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Ohl: Wer geht denn am Samstag Abend mit in den Timbercanyon....auf ne Schlange, oder so



hab samstag auch noch nix vor. könnt a mit gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2005)

War heute mal auf der Kösseine, aber ohne Rad und nur zum schlufen.
Also in der Region ist es kein Prop am Sonntag (da hab ich nämlich Zeit) zu fahren.
Soll aber morgen ja schneien.....hab irgendwo gelesen sogar 20cm.......und des sogar als Neuschnee.  

Außerdem müß´mer wohl mal sicherheitshalber einen Tisch reservieren für den Sam Abend.


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (24. November 2005)

@ jörg: was isn schlufen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2005)

Wenn man durch einen Schluf hindurch krabbelt.
Also so durch längere unterirdische Löcher unter Felsen krichen.
Im Winter hat des natürlich einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrat. 
Haben auch ganz neue Schluflines erstbeschluft.
Im Laby gibts ganz lange Mehrfelsenschlufe.
Einmal haben wir dabei tiefer drunten sogar den Saknussen getroffen.


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (24. November 2005)

dacht ich mir schon   

wow    echt, den arne...  
ist der schon wieder zurück von seiner tour??


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2005)

Ja, den Arne. Weiß aber net ob er schon wieder draußen ist.
Hat nur erzählt das er mal keine Nahrung mehr hatte und die Gertrud essen mußte  


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (25. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man durch einen Schluf hindurch krabbelt.
> Also so durch längere unterirdische Löcher unter Felsen krichen.
> Im Winter hat des natürlich einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrat.
> Haben auch ganz neue Schluflines erstbeschluft.
> ...


kann man sich eigentlich weh tun aus so einem schwierigkeitsgrat?  
die unterirdischen löcher klingen interessant, vor allem gegenüber den überirdischen löchern, sie dan oberhalb der landstrukturen verlaufen und vor allem flugzeugen probleme bereiten. 

in diesem sinne - auf in den kampf.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2005)

@Emän: Habe jetzt mal 19 Null Null im Timber Canyon ausgemacht.

@Dr. Dr. Fresenius med Schlafanzug Q: Können ja mehr oder weniger zusammenfahren!

@TvH: Wenn´ste eine Feile mit nimmst kannst vorher natürlich immer entgraten.
Mit überirdisch meinst du bestimmt die Luftlöcher...oder.
Solche überirdischen Löcher, nur um mal deinen Wissensstand zu erweitern, waren vor ihrer Entstehung auch mal unterirdische.
Weil es immer wieder Menschen gibt die denken ein solches unterirdisches Loch ausgraben zu müssen.
Und im ausgegrabenen Zustand sind diese Nichtsraumnormalien extrem flüchtig.
So aber nun genug trockene Wissenschaft.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2005)

ok ... mit biken im wald is wohl jetzt zuerst mal schluss  und ich hab noch keine snowbaldes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ok ... mit biken im wald is wohl jetzt zuerst mal schluss  und ich hab noch keine snowbaldes



Wieso Schluß...Lusche.....nur weil´s ein wenig kalt ist.  
Also ich werde am Sonntag schon mal Fahren. Zum Oko rauf ist eh geräumt.
Bissle Skipiste runter im Halbtiefschnee.  
Hab jetzt extra gestern meine BB´s aufgezogen für bestes Wedelvergnügen  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2005)

schaun mer mal


----------



## Dr.Q (25. November 2005)

@ jörg: des mit dem fresenius musst mir nochmal erklären    den rest versteh i schon   
ja klar fahren wir zusammen, eher mehr als weniger...   können ja morgen nochmal zam rufen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2005)

NEWSTICKER--------NEWSTICKER-------NEWSTICKER---------NEWSTICKER--------NEWSTICKER

Hab gerade mitbekommen das der Wastl heúte  hat




@Emän: Hab gerade noch den    bemerkt.

@Dr. Plumper Q uatsch: Hast du noch nie alles was auf dem Nutallaglas steht gelesen   



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2005)

hmm kann mich net so wirklich entscheiden ... kosten das gleiche


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2005)

Sind die gleichen bloß in einem anderen Design...oder.

Also ich würde da die Linken......oder doch die Rechte......ne lieber die lin...nein die recht...oder doch......nee.....doch....ne...fruchtig......nee......cremig......

Jaja, die Qual der WAHL....die merklt man immer wieder  


G.  


Und PS: Hast schon ein ärztliches Gesundheitsattest für nächstes Jahr


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. November 2005)

Sers Leuts! Wart ihr heute auch Snowbiken? Hier im Taunus hat's so ca. 10-20cm je nach Ecke. Hat echt Spaß gemacht heut. Wie schaut's am OKO aus?

Leider hat mir meine Kamera sämtliche Fotos zerstört, sonst würde ich grad mal was posten.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2005)

gesundheitsattest ?? für megaavalanche alp d'huez ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> gesundheitsattest ?? für megaavalanche alp d'huez ?


Wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> gesundheitsattest ?? für megaavalanche alp d'huez ?



  


@trickn0l0gy: Ski und Rodel gut  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2005)

Hier nommal ganz aktuell von heute  

G.  


PS: @Emän: Wann bekommste deine Ski  Die anderen 2 Fotos von der Piste von heute gibts auf Seilbahn.de


----------



## TimvonHof (26. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm kann mich net so wirklich entscheiden ... kosten das gleiche


nimm die roten, die anderen sind total verbogen  oder sie sind komisch beleuchtet....
so - ich leg mich nun hin! und zwar ins bett, nicht auf die piste


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2005)

Ja ich würd auch die mit der rot/grauen Bindung nehmen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2005)

Also haben einen Tisch 19 Uhr TC.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2005)

hmm hätt ich mir ja gleich denken können das ihr mir ne grosse hilfe sein werdet


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2005)

ob ich 1900 schaffe weis ich noch net ... aber ich werd kommen


----------



## Dr.Q (26. November 2005)

Wer Kommt Denn Eigentlich Noch Alles ??


----------



## Supah Gee (28. November 2005)

Eingeschneit?   

Hab mir überlegt, ich mach den Mittwoch Abend zu meinem traditionellen Flutlicht-Snowboard-Fahr-Abend...den Mi gehts los    (wenn der Hempelsberglift läuft)
Fährt wer mit? Mehlmeisel könnma auch mal, is von euch ja näher...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2005)

Haben gestern fei eine tolle Tour 2mal auf den Zuckerhut und vorher auf den K7 gefahren.  
Aber du Lusche hast ja dein Rad schon eingemottet  

Du fährst Snowboard  
Hmmh, wollte ja Mittwoch auch mein Snowbläids ausprobieren......allerdings Vormittag.
Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden was du wann treibst.
Und welche Seite ist denn wieder der Hempelsberg.  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (28. November 2005)

Die steilere...wennst von Fichtelberg kommst, links !


----------



## Dr.Q (28. November 2005)

mhm mhm mhm ich wollte die kannten meines boards ja auch schon lang mal mittels fahren vom rost befreien...  
mittwoch bin ich ab halb 2 daheim   
und zeit hätt ich eventuell auch...


----------



## Dr.Q (28. November 2005)

@ eman hast deine blades schon gewachst??


----------



## Dr.Q (28. November 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir überlegt, ich mach den Mittwoch Abend zu meinem traditionellen Flutlicht-Snowboard-Fahr-Abend...den Mi gehts los    (wenn der Hempelsberglift läuft)



Haben die dort nen fun-park??


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2005)

Der Funpark ist auf der anderen Seite.
Siehe unter Fichtelboarder.de oder Fichtlboarder.de.
Bei Geiersberg.  
Wobei ich mir des ganze eher mit dem Rad vorstellen kann.


G.


----------



## fritzn (28. November 2005)

Oder hier mit Buidl:

Nordbayer. Kurier 

Glaub, da war auch mal was über die DH-Strecke am Oko zu sehen und zu lesen...

cheers

Freu mich schon aufs boarden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2005)

hab gestern snowblades und schuhe gekauft  und werd mir am Wochenende wohl gleich die füsse damit brechen 

hab die linken ... eigentlich sind die viel zu schön um ausgefahren zu werden ... gehören an die wand *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hab gestern snowblades und schuhe gekauft  und werd mir am Wochenende wohl gleich die füsse damit brechen
> 
> hab die linken ... eigentlich sind die viel zu schön um ausgefahren zu werden ... gehören an die wand *gg*




Morgen soll es auch schön werden  um neue Bläids einzufahren.
Muß mittlerweile morgen zwangsdaheimbleiben, bzw. dürfte nur ca. 3.5 Stunden gehen.
Und da bleib ich dann gleich daheim.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2005)

hmm ich hoff mal am samstag liegt noch schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich hoff mal am samstag liegt noch schnee



Ich werd dann morgen halt einen übriglassen für dich   


G.  


PS: Zum Glück hab ich Zeit vor dir des nommal auszuprobieren


----------



## Dr.Q (29. November 2005)

ich fahr morgen a mit.
wo fahrt ihr denn jetzt eigentlich??


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2005)

Keine Ahnung...hat ja nichts offen unter der Woche. Werd wohl hochwandern 
Muß ja eh nur wegen dem Emän des nommal vorher ausprobieren  


@Emän: Was hast denn bezahlt? mehr als 1.5 mal 10² Euro. Um es mal Exponenzial auszudrücken.
Ist ja jetzt dein Fachgebiet.
Hast du übrigens gewußt das die Sonne 2 mal 10 hoch 30 Kg Masse hat und das der kürzeste mögliche Zeitraum 10 hoch minus 43 sec. ist und das........   


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. November 2005)

Mhh schaut schlecht aus mit Lift   
Heut läuft noch nix...

Wenn Mehlmeisel oder Hempelsberg läuft bin ich so ab 1715 dort


----------



## Dr.Q (29. November 2005)

mhm wennst was weißt zwecks lift, kannst ja nochmal nen funk geben..


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2005)

Lift läuft keiner  
Und hochlaufen ist voll anstrengend  
Und Skifahren sogar noch mehr  aahhhhhr meine Knie und Oberschenkel 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Lift läuft keiner
> Und hochlaufen ist voll anstrengend
> Und Skifahren sogar noch mehr  aahhhhhr meine Knie und Oberschenkel
> 
> ...



... Mehlmeisel läuft am samstag der lift ... fährt wer mit? is sicher lustig einen zu sehen der vor >10 Jahren das letzte mal auf brettern war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (30. November 2005)

Mhh, kannst du dir vorstellen was am WE da los is...  

Die sind alle kräftig am Kunstschnee machen...werden alle echt erst fr,sa auf machen


----------



## Dr.Q (30. November 2005)

@ eman also ich bin ziemlich sicher samstag vormittag oben. mal sehen ab wann es dann mit den leuten zu arg wird.   
glaubst es rentiert sich a paar fotos zu machen oder gleich a vid....    

aber weißt ja des mitn ski fahren ist wie mitm rad fahren, das verlernt man nie... 
...ich glaub ich muss jetzt 2 euro ins phrasenschwein werfen...


----------



## Supah Gee (30. November 2005)

Video


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2005)

Für Pleiten, Pech und Pannen  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2005)

@Dr. Kuh: Vormittag.....des ist doch die Zeit wo man im Bett die Zudecke über den Kopf zieht weil es hell ist  

@Ohl:Was für Lifte laufen denn alles Samstag ab Vormittag........müßte ja nicht unbedingt der Absolute Massenlift sein beim 1.5ten mal.  
Geiers- oder Hempelsberg würde auch schon taugen.
In Mehlmeißel wäre halt der Vorteil das man in der Menge nicht aufällt.  
Aber die Warteschlange wird schon immer 1.1 mal 10² Leute betragen und man wird wohl immer mindestens 5 mal -10 hoch 1 Stunden anstehen.
Aber planen wir mal Sam.  
Wobei ich mir gestern iregndwas eingefangen habe und jetzt auf einmal mein Hals Aua macht  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2005)

Schaut mal hab ich gerade auf der Seilbahnokoseite gefunden...ist von gestern.
Und kommt euch was bekannt vor ?!?

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (1. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal hab ich gerade auf der Seilbahnokoseite gefunden...ist von gestern.
> Und kommt euch was bekannt vor ?!?
> 
> G.



mhm des weise zeug auf dem bild hab ich an anderes stelle a schon mal gesehen, liegt momentan überall weng rum...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2005)

hmm samstag früh in mehlmeisel? ... hmm eigentlich wollt ich ja schon zuerst allein am okopf trainieren  is schon auf teppich komisch auf so dinger zu stehen ... wie soll es da erst auf schnee werden 



			
				Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman also ich bin ziemlich sicher samstag vormittag oben. mal sehen ab wann es dann mit den leuten zu arg wird.
> glaubst es rentiert sich a paar fotos zu machen oder gleich a vid....
> 
> aber weißt ja des mitn ski fahren ist wie mitm rad fahren, das verlernt man nie...
> ...ich glaub ich muss jetzt 2 euro ins phrasenschwein werfen...


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal hab ich gerade auf der Seilbahnokoseite gefunden...ist von gestern.
> Und kommt euch was bekannt vor ?!?
> 
> G.


ja klar! die heckklappe von dem auto geht genauso auf wie meine. obwohl das gar nicht mein auto ist...
ausserdem ist der auslauf des hangs ja nicht unbedingt für schlauchboote oder lkw-raifen geeignet.... was anderes kann man doch nicht als wintersport bezeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem ist der auslauf des hangs ja nicht unbedingt für schlauchboote oder lkw-raifen geeignet....



Dafür sind ja die roten orginal Flugzeugträgerflugzeugefangriemen da.
Die sind übrigens von einem Flugzeugträger und die sind ja bekanntlich ziemlich schwer......also müßten die schon halten.

@Emän: Oko lohnt net. Schnee ist zur Zeit net bläidtauglich...macht voll depressiv und man wünscht sich sein Rad herbei.


G.


----------



## OLB Phil (1. Dezember 2005)

@all

Fr. 02.12.05 Kössa-Nauflatschinger-was-trinken-und-wieder-runterpolderer

HAb grad mit andi ausgemacht.

An alle die Böcke haben:
Morgen Fr. Treffpunkt Schurbach Parkplatz um 19.00
dann Kössa naufhatschen, was trinken, dummlabern und wieder heme.

ach ja Beleuchtung net vergessen!
@jörg und zwar net so billige onanierleuchten  

CU Phil


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Dezember 2005)

Hempelsberg läuft ab SA   
Mehlmeisel hab ich beim Schneetelefon irgendwie überhört oder der läuft net   
Aber lieber HMtn da hab ich noch a Karte...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2005)

@Fill: So wie es jetzt gerade ausschaut bin ich Freitag brauch ich gar keine Lampe, weil ich wohl bis mind. 21:10 Uhr in der Arbeit bin.

@SupaG: Was ist HMtn  


G.


----------



## OLB Phil (1. Dezember 2005)

@jörg

schade das! können wir dich erreichen bzw kommst dann noch mal mgic oder so falls wir gehen? oder eher kein trend nach arbeit?

@supagehilfe
kommst auch am fr?

@all rafft euchj mal bissi auf hier!


----------



## Dr.Q (1. Dezember 2005)

freitag hab ich normalerweise zeit, geb ich haber morgen nochmal bescheid.

@ supah: wann bist du dann samstags am hempelsberg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (1. Dezember 2005)

FR Abend geh ich zum Haus vom Nikolaus   

HMtn -> H wie Hepel, Mtn wie Mountain -> Hempel+Mountain=Hempelsberg...

Hm net soooo früh, 10.00,1030,11.00 !?
Was sagst du?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> FR Abend geh ich zum Haus vom Nikolaus
> 
> HMtn -> H wie Hepel, Mtn wie Mountain -> Hempel+Mountain=Hempelsberg...
> 
> ...



Ja, damit könnte ich leben, so10:30 oder 11fe. Welche Seite ist des nommal. 

@Emän: Der Huggel ist eh besser am Anfang....glaub ich.


@Fill: Würd dann halb Zehne daheim sein und dann noch reinigen und so Zeug.
Da bin ich zu träge.
Wenn ich an heute denk, da bin ich auch so halb 10 daheim, da würden mich keine zehn Pferde mehr wegbringen.
Des heißt wenn ich daheim bin. Hab nämlich gestern Nacht Licht im Auto gehabt, so das es heute nimmer funktioniert hat.  
Nur halt mit anschieben.
Und drumm hoff ich mal das die 15km gereicht haben im Winter die Batterie wieder zu laden. 


G.


----------



## littledevil (1. Dezember 2005)

hast dich net auf nen berg gestellt.. also halt dein auto?


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> J
> Des heißt wenn ich daheim bin. Hab nämlich gestern Nacht Licht im Auto gehabt, so das es heute nimmer funktioniert hat.
> Nur halt mit anschieben.



hab übrigens letzte woche mal das NEF (NotarztEinsatzFahrzeug also den schnellen PKW ) angeschoben weil die betterien alle waren. meim fahrer war des total peinlich - ich hab mich fast weggeschmissen vor lachen   

ich will auch mal wieder fahren tun - also so auf erde und so, von mir aus auch auf festem schnee. aber ich will fahren!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2005)

denk ich bin fr ab 16:30 in mehlmeisel kann net früher aber wahrscheinlich mim board! wer sosnt kommt kann ja mal kontakt geben notfalls nehm ich die twin tips mal mit!

mfg


----------



## Dr.Q (1. Dezember 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> denk ich bin fr ab 16:30 in mehlmeisel kann net früher aber wahrscheinlich mim board! wer sosnt kommt kann ja mal kontakt geben notfalls nehm ich die twin tips mal mit!
> 
> mfg



was sind´n twin tips?


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Dezember 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> was sind´n twin tips?


naja trinkgeld für die zwillinge - weiter will ich gar nicht denken


----------



## Dr.Q (1. Dezember 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> naja trinkgeld für die zwillinge - weiter will ich gar nicht denken



  

stiimt hätt ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> hab übrigens letzte woche mal das NEF (NotarztEinsatzFahrzeug also den schnellen PKW ) angeschoben.




Ich dachte Nefs sind diese ferngesteuerten Fahrzeuge die man durchs Stargate schickt bevor man selber durchgeht 

Und der Wastl hat sich verschrieben, des heißt Twin Dips, und des sind so Eintunkflüssigkeiten für z.B. Taccos die gleichzeitig 2 verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen haben.
Je nachdem von welcher Seite man sie in den Mund schiebt.

@Wastl: Muß dich heute eh mal telefonen......brauch unbedingt die Snowboard DVD.

@Little Devil: Hör endlich auf dieses Zeug zu rauchen und bastell dir wieder anständige Reifen ans Rad.


G.


----------



## littledevil (2. Dezember 2005)

was für zeug ? und was für reifen.. ?
ich hab eigentlich ganz gute reifen montiert.. an den rädern mit denen ich zur zeit nicht fahre sind sie sogar schnee und gelände tauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

@L D: Du hast den letzten Satz nicht fertiggeschrieben....wohl vorher wieder geraucht.  

@Ohl Schneesportbegeisterte: Was´n jetzt morgen los  


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Ohl Schneesportbegeisterte: Was´n jetzt morgen los
> 
> 
> G.



*Morgen 10.40 UHR am Hempelsberg ( LINKE Seite )*


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> *Morgen 10.40 UHR am Hempelsberg ( LINKE Seite )*



Von oben komment links  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Dezember 2005)

Genau...
Seh grad morgen solls regnen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Genau...
> Seh grad morgen solls regnen



Jetzt schaumer erst mal was morgen bei uns los ist...sind dann auch net so viele Leute unterwegs wenn die Sonne net so arch scheint 


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (2. Dezember 2005)

jepp genau.
komm dann morgen auch mal zum hempelsberg tu mich aber vorher am mehlmeisler weng einfahren   

wie komm ich zu dem hempelsberg ?


----------



## Dr.Q (2. Dezember 2005)

o.k. 1900 schurbach. bin auch dabei


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2005)

hmm nimmt mich wer mit wenn ich nach neusorg komm  kenn mich net aus wo dieser hempelsberg liegt ... und aus neusorg is net so weit wenn ich mich kapputt abholen lassen muss


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2005)

1900 schurbach ... was is da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm nimmt mich wer mit wenn ich nach neusorg komm  kenn mich net aus wo dieser hempelsberg liegt ... und aus neusorg is net so weit wenn ich mich kapputt abholen lassen muss




Wenn´s Wetter taugt. Werd so um 9ne morgen aufstehn. Mal schaun wie es da ausschaut, wettermäßig.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> 1900 schurbach ... was is da?



kösseinegehen.

G.


----------



## Dr.Q (2. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm nimmt mich wer mit wenn ich nach neusorg komm  kenn mich net aus wo dieser hempelsberg liegt ... und aus neusorg is net so weit wenn ich mich kapputt abholen lassen muss



mhm würd dich schon mitnehmen bin fahr aber vorher mal noch am mehlmeisler, wennst mit willst   

ach ja und wo der hempelsberg ist weiß ich auch nicht,   

1900 schurbach, steht a seite vorher, wanderung zur kössaine.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> mhm würd dich schon mitnehmen bin fahr aber vorher mal noch am mehlmeisler, wennst mit willst
> 
> ach ja und wo der hempelsberg ist weiß ich auch nicht,
> 
> 1900 schurbach, steht a seite vorher, wanderung zur kössaine.



Du bekommst Emänmitnehmverbot  
Sonst entgeht uns anderen die Erstskiverwendung von ihm  
Der Hempelsberg ist, wenn du durch Fichtelberg so fährst wie nach Fleckl, aber danach net die Straße wechselst sondern einfach Richtung Bayreuth, Warmensteinach weiterfährst. Und dann ist da gleich der Hempels- und der Geiersberg. Einer rechts der andere links.


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (2. Dezember 2005)

ah alles klar, und der hempel ist da rechte?

tja sorry eman aber stimmt wenn mehr zu gucken ists noch lustiger


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> ah alles klar, und der hempel ist da rechte?
> 
> tja sorry eman aber stimmt wenn mehr zu gucken ists noch lustiger



Ja, des ist auch der mit dem Snowpark.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (2. Dezember 2005)

o.k. dann sehen wir uns morgen...  
es sei denn es regnet.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Dezember 2005)

> ah alles klar, und der hempel ist da rechte?





> Ja, des ist auch der mit dem Snowpark



NÖ

Wenn ma von oben (Fichtelberg-Hütten...) kommt is rechts der Geiersberg (sauflach aber mit Snowpark) und links der Hempelsberg  
Karte is eh für beide gültig also kein Problem mal zum Snowpark zu schaun


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2005)

hmm dann muss mich halt der jörg mitnehmen ....

nein würd schon auch gern mit nach mehlmeisel ... ich bin auch ganz lieb und sag bitte bitte Dr Q nehm mich mit


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> NÖ
> 
> Wenn ma von oben (Fichtelberg-Hütten...) kommt is rechts der Geiersberg (sauflach aber mit Snowpark) und links der Hempelsberg
> Karte is eh für beide gültig also kein Problem mal zum Snowpark zu schaun



flach hört sich gut an ... dann bin ich eher für geiersberg *gg*


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Dezember 2005)

Der Hempelsberg hat auch noch ne 2te flache Luschenabfahrt   
Die is optimal für dich  

[EMan nicht lesen kann Modus an] Da is voll n Steilstück drin...  [EMan nicht lesen kann Modus aus]


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

Nein, nein, nein, so geht des nicht. Der Emän muß morgen auf jedenfall zu mir kommen.
Da wo der Dr. Q wohnt findest du eh nie hin  

Und würde auch sagen den Linken zuerst zu nehmen. 
Da sind auch die Parkplätze.
Und man kann die linke Abfahrt supergut zum üben nehmen. 
Da fahren auch immer net so viele.  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

[Emän nicht lesen kann Modus ein] da kann man ja rechts dran vorbei fahren [Emän nicht lesen kann Modus aus]


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2005)

ich würd aber mehlmeisel auch gerne


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd aber mehlmeisel auch gerne




Mehlmeißel ist voll steil und otzlanweilig. Da kann man netmal durch den Wald fahren.
Und diese 1000de von Menschen die gleichzeitig die Piste überbevölkern.

G.  


PS: und jetzt sagt der im Radio schon wieder was von Regen


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2005)

naja ich komm dann mal mit schlitten nach schurbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Dezember 2005)

ich finde das übrigens voll gut, dass ihr alle in euerem alter noch so fleißig rad fahrt...und das sogar im winter!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2005)

Ja und Sonntag geh ich zum Streetfahren  aber mit 26 Zoll Erwachsenenreifen  
Falls ich irgendwann von der Arbeit heimkomm  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2005)

Also Jungs, die Lifte laufen.  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2005)

Also dann 10:40 Hempelsberg  


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und Sonntag geh ich zum Streetfahren  aber mit 26 Zoll Erwachsenenreifen
> Falls ich irgendwann von der Arbeit heimkomm
> 
> G.



echt???? unter der brücke?? nimm mich mit!!!! ich halts nimmer aus..außerdem hab ich auch noch 26 erwachsenenreife!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> echt???? unter der brücke?? nimm mich mit!!!! ich halts nimmer aus..außerdem hab ich auch noch 26 erwachsenenreife!



Des Wetter ist mir jetzt doch ein "WENIG" zu schlecht, um mich rauszuwagen. 

Aber welche Brücke hast denn gemeint  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2005)

zum glück haben wir gestern den schnee genutzt


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Dezember 2005)

ähm ja die bei mitterteich..da war doch eine..hey also ich war heut sogar 2 std street fahren an orten , wo überdacht is usw. also das geht schon.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ja die bei mitterteich..da war doch eine..hey also ich war heut sogar 2 std street fahren an orten , wo überdacht is usw. also das geht schon.




Des heißt dann net Streetfahren.  
Des heißt dann Anderdächfahren.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Dezember 2005)

naja wennst mal wieder fährst, sag bescheid...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2005)

@Tschikkenfeet: Wo bist den du eigentlich unterirdisch gefahren 
War letzten Sonntag schon nah drann auch unterirdisch zu fahren, weil ich unbedingt was ausprobieren wollte.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Dezember 2005)

unterirdisch?
schlufen mim bike?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> unterirdisch?
> schlufen mim bike?




Nein nicht schlufen  
Wir fahren zur Zeit des öfteren in Mittelerde.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Dezember 2005)

und erwischt ihr dabei auch mal ein paar garrrstige hobbitse?


----------



## Dr.Q (8. Dezember 2005)

blödes wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> blödes wetter



 Soll ja diesmal zum We besser werden  


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (8. Dezember 2005)

echt... wär ja mal nicht verkehrt   

nur was heißt besser?? besser zum biken oder besser für wintersport ?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> echt... wär ja mal nicht verkehrt
> 
> nur was heißt besser?? besser zum biken oder besser für wintersport ?




Hmmmh....Sonne halt  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

Samstag ne Tour....mit Vormittag anfangen.....irgendwer lust  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

So hab gerade mal geschaut wie es am Oko aussieht.
Also rauffahren sehr gut.....noch ohne Speiks möglich.
Runter *****Dh sehr anstrengend....will man nur einmal....ungefähr so wie die Strecke   
Ansonsten siehe Bilda.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

Ach noch was.
Hab mir vorhin ein paar neue Bläids bei Ebay ersteigert  
Damit unsere alle wieder gleichlang sind  


G.


----------



## Dr.Q (9. Dezember 2005)

ui schöne bilder... 
hat ja noch ganz schön schnee am oko   

wegen morgen... wann willst denn los?
weiß noch nicht obs bei mir morgen geht? ab wenn dann wär vormittag bei mir auch besser...


----------



## Dr.Q (9. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach noch was.
> Hab mir vorhin ein paar neue Bläids bei Ebay ersteigert
> Damit unsere alle wieder gleichlang sind
> 
> ...



 ja, besser ist das,

 sonst schauts so .... ungleich aus


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> ui schöne bilder...
> hat ja noch ganz schön schnee am oko
> 
> wegen morgen... wann willst denn los?
> weiß noch nicht obs bei mir morgen geht? ab wenn dann wär vormittag bei mir auch besser...




Hab noch keinen Plan...sonst hät ich shon mal rumgerufen.  

So meine Pizza ist fertig  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Dezember 2005)

sers leut, alles klar? bei mir gibts nix neus, egal! na ja doch, hab neue felgen im fully!  ich schreib lieber nich welche ich reingehauen hab! die kiste wiegt jetz auf jeden fall a knappes kilo mehr!   sch**** drauf, hauptsach es schaut geil aus!? viel spass morgen am OKO, werd wohl nich kommen, zu stressig! cu!
da Carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

Dann können es nur Doppeldreck sein  


@Ohl: Hab jetzt einen Plan, bevor nichts geht. 12:45 Forsthaus....Kösseinerunde...Burgstein vielleicht..was halt dann geht.


@Dr.Q: Schau mal was ich mir noch geebayt habe. 6kg feinste handgepflückte Arabicamischung für über 800 Tassen feinste Crema.  
Und noch ein paar elektrisch betriebene Skischuhwärmsohlen....und Handgelenksfunkgeräte   von Tschibo und noch diese Schuhe für 29.90 zum wieder mit warmen Füßen radfahren.


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Dann können es nur Doppeldreck sein
> G.



falsch, doppeldreck hatte ich vorher schon hinten drin!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> falsch, doppeldreck hatte ich vorher schon hinten drin!



Hab Doppeldreck gerade mit Doppelweit verwechselt  

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Doppeldreck gerade mit Doppelweit verwechselt
> 
> G.


Richtig! und natürlich in weiß!


----------



## Dr.Q (9. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Dann können es nur Doppeldreck sein
> 
> 
> @Ohl: Hab jetzt einen Plan, bevor nichts geht. 12:45 Forsthaus....Kösseinerunde...Burgstein vielleicht..was halt dann geht.
> ...



die walki talki multi supi dupi uhren musst nächstes mal zum skifahren mitbringen...   
um besser organisiert zu fahren net wieder so kreuz und quer wies letzte mal...

ich wusste gar nicht dass die araber auch kaffee anpflanzen... dache die bauen nur öl auf ihren ölfeldern an   

mhm morgen 12.45 mal sehen ob ich kann. denk schon aber würd morgen wenn dann nochmal bescheid geben   

@carre wolltest du nicht mal so .... gelbe ?!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2005)

Nochmal eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe....aktuell von jetzt eben.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2005)

meinst das geht heut sinnvoll ... wenn dann kann ich ab 1300


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2005)

Denke das des schon geht.
Und ich hab die Losfahrzeit noch runtergehandel  
Hmmmh....jetzt kommen alle schon um 12:45 Uhr.
Aber egal komm einfach. Des zieht sich ja eh immer bis zum losfahren.
Und wenn ich sie net halten kann......naja warten in so einem Fall müßte man eh nur auf mich   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2005)

So zurrück von der Tour.
Forsthaus - Louisenburg - Kösseine - Kleiner Haberstein - Louisenburg - Forsthaus funktioniert zur Zeit 
Falls es wer nachfahren will. 
Spikes sind empfehlenswert aber nicht notwendig.
Aber da es eh nur die lesen, und zur Zeit fahren, die mitgefahren sind war es wohl sinnlos das zu schreiben  
Aber ich wollte ja eh nur das tolle Kaffeetrinkenbild mit den roten Dr. Q Ohren reinsetzen.  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Q (10. Dezember 2005)

mhm.... selten so schöne ohren gesehen..


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2005)

hi ho 
hab mich jetzt auch ma als lb angemeldet


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2005)

Was du heißt Stefan  
Tendierst du jetzt mehr zum Stehn oder zum Fahn...oder eine Mischung?
Ich geh jetzt dann erstmal ne Runde fahn.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was du heißt Stefan
> Tendierst du jetzt mehr zum Stehn oder zum Fahn...oder eine Mischung?
> Ich geh jetzt dann erstmal ne Runde fahn.
> 
> G.



heut tendier ich eher zum stehn


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> heut tendier ich eher zum stehn




Ich tendiere jetzt zum Fahn...endlich meine neuen Streetbrücken im Skatepark ausprobieren.
Hab gestern extra noch geschaut ob alles schneefrei ist....deswegen war ich dann auch plötzlich hinter dir  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2005)

So zurrück...1.5h Street und 1.5h Park  
Aber trotz Streetbrücken sind die 360ti-Frontflips über die Spine immer noch anspruchsvoll.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> So zurrück...1.5h Street und 1.5h Park
> Aber trotz Streetbrücken sind die 360ti-Frontflips über die Spine immer noch anspruchsvoll.
> 
> 
> G.




echt... mhm dann rentiert sichs wohl nicht ariels zu kaufen


----------



## littledevil (11. Dezember 2005)

ach gott wennst die über die spine net kannst brauchst se woanders gar net probieren.. ach wo war nochmal diese besagte spine?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ach gott wennst die über die spine net kannst brauchst se woanders gar net probieren.. ach wo war nochmal diese besagte spine?



Net das iwr jetzt aneinander vorbeirede......aber alles was oben (zwischen Absprung und Landung) kürzer ist als 2m  ist mit einem Downhiller eine Spine  


G.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. Dezember 2005)

war auch grad bei euch in der Gegend und hab mir den Snowpark in Oberwarmensteinach mal gegeben...echt geil vorallem der Wallride hammer.

Mittwoch mach ich noch nen Tag locker und fahr dann nochmal den ganzen Tag bei euch. Ausserdem solls nächste Woche auch endlich wieder schneien


----------



## littledevil (11. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Net das iwr jetzt aneinander vorbeirede......aber alles was oben (zwischen Absprung und Landung) kürzer ist als 2m  ist mit einem Downhiller eine Spine
> 
> 
> G.


ach die alte 2meter regelung   

und ich bin eigentlich ganz froh dass das weiße zeug grade wieder weg geschmolzen ist.. schneefall brauch ich nicht unbedingt


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> war auch grad bei euch in der Gegend und hab mir den Snowpark in Oberwarmensteinach mal gegeben...echt geil vorallem der Wallride hammer.
> 
> Mittwoch mach ich noch nen Tag locker und fahr dann nochmal den ganzen Tag bei euch. Ausserdem solls nächste Woche auch endlich wieder schneien




Ja da war ich auch mal dort so vor einer Woche...hab mich mit meinen Kurzski aber niergens drübergetraut   
Fährst du Snowboard oder Ski und wie waren den die Schneebedingungen.
Dachte nämlich das des zu tief unten ist das es noch richtig funktioniert....nachdem ich Freitag mal am Oko mit dem Rad war.

G.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (12. Dezember 2005)

mitm Snowboard Jörg...hab mir nämlich seit Jahren mal wieder eins rausgelassen und jetzt versuch ich meiner Freundin des beizubringen...oh mei des war eine Action. Schnee ist ziemlich eisig und harsch und teilweise auch schon a biserl Gras. 
Wie gesagt ich muss die Woche umbedingt nochmal hoch


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> mitm Snowboard Jörg...hab mir nämlich seit Jahren mal wieder eins rausgelassen und jetzt versuch ich meiner Freundin des beizubringen...oh mei des war eine Action. Schnee ist ziemlich eisig und harsch und teilweise auch schon a biserl Gras.
> Wie gesagt ich muss die Woche umbedingt nochmal hoch



Schreib mal rein wenn du kommst.....dann schau ich mal vorbei wenn ich Zeit hab 
Hab noch 4 Fahrten auf meiner Karte. 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Dezember 2005)

Yo, 
Mittwoch Abend hätt ich auch geplant


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2005)

Soll ja jetzt dann 7 Tage durchschneien......mal schauen ob am WE dann viel Schnee liegt....so viel halt das wenn man hinfällt des net so weh tut.  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (14. Dezember 2005)

War heut doch net...
Aber morgen   
Fährt wer mit?


----------



## FBC Palmer (14. Dezember 2005)

Ich komm am Sonntag weng fahren...erst Oberwarmensteinach links u. rechts und dann Nachmittags wollt ich zu OKO.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2005)

Morgen hab ich keine Zeit. 
Aber dann schon wieder. 
Oko ist aber nur die Bigriabfahrt auf die andere Seite einigermaßen bzw. wenn ganz ganz viel Schnee liegt dann wird es des Geld wert des der Lift kostet.
Weil man dann die supergeniale Lifttrassenhugelscrossfabfahrt hat  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2005)

Also die haben ja für die nächsten 2 Tage 1m    Neuschnee angesagt und Sturmwind und so Sachen.
Also wie schauts denn am Sonntag aus zum Schneehängerunterrutschen am Geiersberg.


@Emän: Dann sind die Rails direkt am Boden und wir können des auch mal probieren  


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Dezember 2005)

bei mir ist´s noch schlecht, bin noch bis di im lernstress dann hab ich wieder mehr zeit...


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (16. Dezember 2005)

Särvus,

nur wer bei dem Wetter heute unterwegs ist,

ist ein warer Lette..    

zumindest heute morgen..

Gruß von den Prözler Wadenbeißern


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2005)

Wadenbeißerle schrieb:
			
		

> Särvus,
> 
> nur wer bei dem Wetter heute unterwegs ist,
> 
> ...





Du hättest nur ein wenig noch warten müssen  
Weil jetzt ist schluß mit Wärme und Wasser....ab jetzt kommt dann schöner kalter Schnee  


G.


----------



## FBC Palmer (16. Dezember 2005)

hats jetzt bei euch jetzt scho nen Meter geschneit oder soll des erst heut abend losgehen.?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2005)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> hats jetzt bei euch jetzt scho nen Meter geschneit oder soll des erst heut abend losgehen.?




Bis jetzt war sturmartiger Schneematschregen...selbst in höheren Lagen  
Aber jetzt beginnt gerade der Temperaturumschwung.
Alles was ab heute Nacht dann runterkommt wird wohl richtiger schöner Schnee sein.  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (17. Dezember 2005)

Is für morgen irgendwas geplant? Will raus in Schnee !


----------



## FBC Palmer (17. Dezember 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Is für morgen irgendwas geplant? Will raus in Schnee !




geb mal nen Schneebericht raus...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2005)

Schneebericht: Schneit und schneit und schneit......Sturm hat sich gelegt.

Gleich noch mehr Daten.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2005)

Hempel- und Geiersberg laufen bis 22 Uhr.
Und Oko bis 16 Uhr.
Oko ist aber langweilig wenn die Lifttrassenstrecke noch net geht  

Also morgen im Snowpark rückenbrechen
Ich zieh meine ganzen Protektoren (und meinen tollen Helm) drunter an und am Ende des Tages muß ich auf jeden Fall mindestens so ein kleines Rail schaffen.
Muß aber nommal mit meinen alten Dingern fahren, weil ich die anderen erst nach Weihnachten fahren darf   

Also wie schauts aus morgen...wann und wo  

Ät: Kamitschiller: würd auch schon etwas früher aufstehen....aber net zu früh........aber des waren ja eh die anderen die so früh wollten.

@ ... Palmer: Ich bin dann der mit dem Snowdirthelm mit den Aufklebern drauf und der Race Face Radjacke und den blauen Salomondingern.
Weil man erkennt sich ja sonst net.


G.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (17. Dezember 2005)

ja a weng. So ein paar cm..

Jetzt fängts grad wieder an.   

Das bedeutet morgen ne geile Schneetour..   

Der Spessart gibt ja nur 500m/NN
her, aberdes passt scho.

Das Bild vom Oko am Fr. nachmittag hab ich auch gesehen..

the bullhead mountains rocks


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2005)

Wadenbeißerle schrieb:
			
		

> ja a weng. So ein paar cm..
> 
> Jetzt fängts grad wieder an.
> 
> Das bedeutet morgen ne geile Schneetour..



A weng viel....bei uns.  
Wollte heut auch eine wenig fahren, aber wäre seit heute Nacht nur noch auf der Straße gegangen 
Und nur Straße hat mich net gebockt.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (17. Dezember 2005)

Also wegen mir müssma net früh fahn.
Können auch erst nach Mittag, so um 1300?!
Hoffentlich is net soooo viel los...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2005)

bin auf jedenfall dabei wenn was geht


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2005)

war heut am okopf ... zweimal mit bike aber nur die geräumte strasse rauf und wieder runter ... mehr geht zu zeit net 

dann einmal nord und einmal süd auf ski ... war nen sch... wetter ... gesehen hat man so gut wie gar nichts

ich würd mal sagen wir fangen morgen früh an ... nachmittag is sicher die hölle los da es schön werden soll


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2005)

Ok, machen wir 10:45 Uhr Parkplatz wie beim letzten mal.
Am Geiershempellift
Wenn´s dir zu späht ist treffen wir uns halt dann irgendwo auf der Piste...beim räiln 


@Supatschiller: Sind natürlich noch da wenn du kommst.....es seid enn wir sind im Krankenbhaus  


Werd erst morgen wieder hier reinschauen, weil Sportacus sagt das man nur fit ist wenn man früh ins Bett geht  


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Dezember 2005)

Bin dann wahrscheinlich auch um 10.45 da


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2005)

Dann bis dann.
So muß meine Schuhwärmer noch aufkochen  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Dezember 2005)

Und noch die Rails gerockt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2005)

So zurrück.
Am besten hat mir gefallen wo du diesen steilen Hang am Rücken runtergerutscht bist  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch die Rails gerockt ?




 


PS: Nicht den letzten Beitrag auf Seite 212 übersehen


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Dezember 2005)

Des 3.Foto is ja voll schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2005)

Du solltest erstmal die anderen sehen.    


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Dezember 2005)

Naja, am MI wird alles besser


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, am MI wird alles besser




Meine chemischen Wärmeenergiespeichereinheiten sind wieder entkristallisiert und wärmeabsonderbereit  


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Dezember 2005)

Meine auch   

Dann bis Mi 1700


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2005)




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2005)

Hab heute Trailhunter Gardasee bekommen  
Hab vor der Arbeit noch 30min. davon anschauen können (sogar in Farbe).....und man will gleich seine Ski wieder einpacken und des Rad aus.
Jetzt steht einem Video....ähhh DVDabend nichts mehr im Weg.  


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2005)

oh ja dvd-abend...  

mhm wie wärs mit samstag abend   

ach ne da muss ich ja geschenke auspacken


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja dvd-abend...
> 
> mhm wie wärs mit samstag abend
> 
> ach ne da muss ich ja geschenke auspacken




Hmmh....da fällt mir ein ich muß noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen  


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2005)

hast heut nix gefunden oder warst noch gar nicht?
hab zum glück heuer schon alles zusammen und werd mich mal am hl. abend vormittag in mak irgendwo in kec nei setzten und die leute weng beim weihnachtsstress beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> hast heut nix gefunden oder warst noch gar nicht?
> hab zum glück heuer schon alles zusammen und werd mich mal am hl. abend vormittag in mak irgendwo in kec nei setzten und die leute weng beim weihnachtsstress beobachten



Werd jetzt dann vor der Arbeit losmaschieren. 
Ist ja erst der 23ste, weil wenn ich den Unterschied der Quersummen von 23 und 24 nehme plus der normalen Zahlen hab ich ja noch 2was Zeit  


G.


----------



## littledevil (23. Dezember 2005)

mathematik ist schön


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

Ist dein 24Seven eigentlich von der Jessica Alba geliefert worden.....weil dann würd ich auch eins nehmen  


G.


----------



## littledevil (23. Dezember 2005)

ja klar von wem sonst?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar von wem sonst?




Kuuhl  


@Dr. Q: Seh gerade das ich eine Hayesrohloffscheibe mit 203mm daheim habe  , weil die mit der XT baugleich sind.
Und eine Digitalwaage und X9 SL 235Gramm Kette (bei der Wippermann Titankette für 250 Euro hat mich doch noch einer knapp überboten...puhh)
Jetzt fehlen mir noch der Tune Würger, der AC 17 Titanschnellspanner und die Answer Titanfeder.......und natürlich die Nokonrohloffzüge die 40% Gewichtseinsparung bringen, außerdem die Titanachsplatte und der Rohlofftitangriff von Rewel........ich liebe Weihnachten  
.......und hast bei Hibike gleich noch silberne Nippel mitbestellt  
Wennste den Kettenspanner so net willst und dir einen anderen zulegen tuen tun tust dann sag bescheid.(der Abnehmer)


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kuuhl
> 
> 
> @Dr. Q: Seh gerade das ich eine Hayesrohloffscheibe mit 203mm daheim habe  , weil die mit der XT baugleich sind.
> ...



mhm 203 mm hayes scheibe mhmm.... die brauchst du ja gar nicht.    klingt interessant
oh cool digitaliswagen da können wir ja mal massen dran hängen und sehen ob verschiedene gegenstände gleich von der erde angezogen werden oder ob die erde manche nicht so sehr mag....  
dachte schon wir könnten mal nen trip ins ösiland machen.  
ja silberne, woher weißt den des? oder nur geraten?  
kettenspanner...   doch doch den dh brauch ich schon   

aber du hast recht weihnachten ist einfach schön... bin ja schon so gespannt was in den beiden gleich großen unterschiedlich schweren paketen ist... mhm ich hoff mal was fürs fahrrad...   
dei ritzel und feder sind mit bestellt   
hab mal die rohloff scheibe von dicke und umfang gemessen. umfang ~ hayes dicke = hayes. könnte wenn wirklich a gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

Glaub bei deinen beiden gleich großen aber unterschiedlich schweren Paketen ist des Vordere leichter  


Hat sich eigentlich irgendwer des Pedalero umsonst geholt. 
Hatte heute keinen Parkplatz am Bahnhof gefunden   

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

stimmt..... aber trotzdem 105 g. schwerer als des alte...   naja gibt schlimmeres. die nabe ist übrigends fusion... wird halt aus irgend was zam gemacht sein....


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt..... aber trotzdem 105 g. schwerer als des alte...   naja gibt schlimmeres. die nabe ist übrigends fusion... wird halt aus irgend was zam gemacht sein....



Ja bestimmt aus Kern  

Oder aus Ionen von Füßen....aber wer kann das schon wissen  



G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

wow kern- und fus-....    nich schlecht....


muss dann mal bei dir diese digitalis waage testen aber da bekomm ich immer so kopfschmerzen und krämpfe...  

pedalero??? wosn des??


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> wow kern- und fus-....    nich schlecht....
> 
> 
> muss dann mal bei dir diese digitalis waage testen aber da bekomm ich immer so kopfschmerzen und krämpfe...
> ...




Hast wohl Digitalwaage bei Gooogle eingegeben  

Pedalero ist des neue kostenlose Bikemagazin.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hast wohl Digitalwaage bei Gooogle eingegeben
> 
> Pedalero ist des neue kostenlose Bikemagazin.
> 
> ...



langsam wirds mir unheimlich....   

nee des war doch so a modedroge in den 70ern oder 80ern hab ich irgendwo mal in nem alten film gesehen, glaub bei quinci oder so....


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

Hast du den Van Gogh eigentlich auch zu Weihnachten bekommen  
Ich hab den von der anderen Seite der Brücke.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

woher weißt denn schon wieder das des n van gogh ist...   
hast wohl bei google gesucht...  
ja des ist auch zu weihnachten   
echt von der anderen seite... des ist aber dann nur ne spiegelung


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> woher weißt denn schon wieder das des n van gogh ist...
> hast wohl bei google gesucht...
> ja des ist auch zu weihnachten
> echt von der anderen seite... des ist aber dann nur ne spiegelung



Ich tus dann spähter oder morgen mal fotographieren tuen tun tun und tus dann mal rein tuen tun tun tuen.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

musste über des bild mal a schulaufgabe in da schule schreiben... 8. klasse oder so.  
mhm wenn ner schon weihnachten wär...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> musste über des bild mal a schulaufgabe in da schule schreiben... 8. klasse oder so.
> mhm wenn ner schon weihnachten wär...




    Du hast über des Bild drübergeschrieben, Banause     



G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

jepp
ja die aufgabe war: schreibe möglichst viel über die brücke... also musste man recht klein schreiben um genug auf den engen platz oben hin zu bekommen   



war des jetzt 36 oder 38 vorne?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2005)

habt ja ganz schön viel sch... geschrieben 

wie siehts aus im wald ??


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2005)

War gestern Abend auf der Kösser Wanderweg nach schurbach sollte gehen gut fest wenig Hügel! Wanderweg anch fahrenbach runter dürfte ien Himmelfahrtskommando sein 10cm Northshore is ein dreck dagegen der weg is net mal fussbreit teilweise! danneben 30cm schnne

Fröhliche weihnachten!

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern Abend auf der Kösser Wanderweg nach schurbach sollte gehen gut fest wenig Hügel! Wanderweg anch fahrenbach runter dürfte ien Himmelfahrtskommando sein 10cm Northshore is ein dreck dagegen der weg is net mal fussbreit teilweise! danneben 30cm schnne
> 
> Fröhliche weihnachten!
> 
> ...




Hei Wastl, Wastl, Popastl.......bräuchte jetzt wirklich 2 Adapter  


@Dr. Gogh: 38Zähne.....die haben aber jetzt nagelneue Halbarkeitsgenauigkeiten.
Heißt wenn man unter 100kg schwer ist und kein Tandem fährt, dann darf man mittlerweile sogar 38/16 fahren.


@Emän: Du darfst des natürlich net. 
Und außerdem geht des mit den greinden auf den Räils gar net   und ist viel zu gefährlich  da bricht man sich alle Knochen  ab 30.
War sonst net weiter draußen die Woche  



G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

aha naja mal sehen was ich noch für vorne rum liegen hab. hinten kann ich ja dann wählen 15 oder 16.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2005)

mhm verkaufe digicam, leicht defekt. müsste aber zu reparieren sein.
im anhang das letzte bild das mit dieser kamera gemacht wurde...


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2005)

wünsche alle frohe weihnachten!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

Ja genau, frohe Weihnachten  


@Emän: Bitte dieses Jahr keine virulenten Weihnachtsbäume  


@Dr.Q: Hier mal mein VanGogh.....den wollte ich damals so sehr das ich mir vorher einen gestrickt habe....und ich sogar an der Orginalbrücke war.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja deinen. Aber ich hab ihn dann halt nachgemahlt.
Schaut auch ganz gut aus, siehe selbst und vergleiche mit deinem  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (24. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> wünsche alle frohe weihnachten!


ich auch


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Dezember 2005)

Von mir auch an alle

 FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

Gleich bekomm ich meine Ski  


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, frohe Weihnachten
> 
> 
> @Emän: Bitte dieses Jahr keine virulenten Weihnachtsbäume
> ...



wow du mit ja n van gogh fan...   

die brücke sieht am bild irgendwie schöner aus als das original


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> die brücke sieht am bild irgendwie schöner aus als das original




Des ist wie bei schönen Bildern von Frauen 

Schau meine neuen Bläids mit Riffelblechoptik


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2005)

hmm ... merry christmas ...  heut is doch alles englisch 

ich bin erst beim einpacken .... und du hast die dinger schon bekommen 

hmm morgen ski testen? hätt schon bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2005)

mhm... bei euch schon bescherung??

ich muss auch erst noch einpacken   

wow jörg du hast neue blades bekommen, ist ja   , wer hätte das gedacht


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

Was hat denn morgen offen?
Nach Bigri soll schon die Lifttrasse funktionieren.  
Müßte aber irgendwie morgen daheim Mittagessen.  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2005)

egal ... treffen wir uns halt nachmittag

morgen hat mehlmeisel und okopf sicher offen ... rest hab ich net geschaut.

ochsenkopf mit bike wird noch net gehen denk ich mal ?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> egal ... treffen wir uns halt nachmittag
> 
> morgen hat mehlmeisel und okopf sicher offen ... rest hab ich net geschaut.
> 
> ochsenkopf mit bike wird noch net gehen denk ich mal ?




OK, mach´mer genauere Zeit so um 19 Uhr aus. Dann weiß ich genau wenn ich Time (ist auch Englisch) hab.
Und hab gehört das die den Freerideskifahrern in Mellmorsel sofort Liftverbot geben   


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2005)

hmm gleich nen grund mit ski da nimmer hinzufahren und die wieder mitm bike zu ärgern 

morgen ... sag einfach ne zeit ... kann den ganzen tag ... den gänserich hats heut schon gegeben


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm gleich nen grund mit ski da nimmer hinzufahren und die wieder mitm bike zu ärgern



Weiß ich aber nur vom Hörensagen......über verschiedene Poligonprofile.

Außerdem kenn ich jetzt den Gardaweg mit den sehr sehr sehr vielen Ser Ser Serpentinen.
Auf der Trailhunter DVD ist der mit drauf und der Dalco 111 wo wir gefahren sind         mit dem Schotterhaldenteil.
Ja ja der Harald Philip hats schon gut drauf  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> morgen ... sag einfach ne zeit ... kann den ganzen tag ... den gänserich hats heut schon gegeben



Ok, aber ich weiß erst so ab 19 Uhr welcher Tag mein Pflichttag ist  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

Brauch noch ein wenig Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

Wie wäre es mit 12:30 in Bischofsgrün?


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (24. Dezember 2005)

sers jungs, wünsch euch auch allen ein frohes fest und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr! man sieht sich! da carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2005)

warum extra nach bgrün fahren? können doch auch von fleckl aus rauf


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> warum extra nach bgrün fahren? können doch auch von fleckl aus rauf



Dann halt 12:30 Fleckl.  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2005)

@Eman: Im Freerideforum unter "Ghost Evo 2 geklaut" braucht einer deinen Maschinengewehrsmilie  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2005)

mir tut heut nichtmal was weh ... okopf gestern war geil


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mir tut heut nichtmal was weh ... okopf gestern war geil



Meine Oberschenkel sind platt  
Hab die Atomic abgeschmiergelt....aber es laufen bald Minimax aus  


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> aber es laufen bald Minimax aus
> 
> 
> G.



willst dir nen feuerlöscher kaufen??


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2005)

hmm ... wann ist der nächste atomic test ??


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> willst dir nen feuerlöscher kaufen??



Ja, denn:  	 	

Jedes Jahr sterben in Deutschland rd. 600 Menschen
an den Folgen eines Brandes. 60.000 werden verletzt,
6.000 davon lebensbedrohlich.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... wann ist der nächste atomic test ??



Muß sie auf jedenfall nommal testen bevor die anderen bei Ebay auslaufen......und es eine Pfütze gibt.  

Oder fährst du heute noch Hempel  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> willst dir nen feuerlöscher kaufen??




Außerdem:


Jedes Jahr richten in Deutschland rd. 200.000 Brände Sachschäden in Milliardenhöhe an.  

Allein bei einem Wohnhausbrand werden rd. 17.000 Umweltgifte freigesetzt.  

Keine Versicherung zahlt den Verlust von Kunden und Marktanteilen aufgrund einer Betriebsunterbrechung.  



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2005)

nein heute fahr ich net ski


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem:
> 
> 
> Jedes Jahr richten in Deutschland rd. 200.000 Brände Sachschäden in Milliardenhöhe an.
> ...



mhm echt nich schlecht son feuerlöscher


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... wann ist der nächste atomic test ??



Hab vorhin net richtig geschalten (=nachgedacht)...........
...........natürlich sofort wenn ich bei Ebay dieses Bikiniatoll ersteigert hab.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2005)

@ jörg was hast denn diese woche für ne schicht?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2005)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg was hast denn diese woche für ne schicht?



Früh......heute bis 14 sonst bis 13 uhr. 
Werd wohl heute Nachmittag nommal einen kurzen Atomtest machen.....muß mich ja entscheiden ob ich die Dinger in den Müll schmeiß.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2005)

hmm das wetter is heut net so berauschend um länger ski zu fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das wetter is heut net so berauschend um länger ski zu fahrn



Stimmt, muß aber die Dinger kurz testen damit ich überzeugt bin das sie immernochnet funktionieren um mir neue zu ordern.  
Deswegen werd ich jetzt nur kurz mal hempeln.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2005)

So, eine Abfahrt hat gereicht um die Dinger einzumüllen.  
Aber die Schneebedingungen am Hempel waren genial und die Möglichkeiten dort sind jetzt wesentlich angewachsen  
Mehrere kleine Schanzen bei der linken Abfahrt und es ist jetzt auch die Richtige Schneemenge dort.

Wie schauets denn übermorgen aus.  


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich mach morgen Abend die Mittwochshepelierung...
So ab fünf, viertel sechs   
Wer dabei?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2005)

hehe ... übermorgen ... abends?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2005)

morgen mal schauen ... bock hätt ich schon ... aber zeit wohl net


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2005)

hmm jörg ... mit was fährst dann eigentlich?

und mi hab ich zeit .. do wohl net


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2005)

Mist , heut ist der einzige Tag wo ich keine Zeit hab...........muß ein Mädchengymnasium beraten.
Bis ich meine neuen Salomons hab würd ich natürlich meine alten Salomons fahren.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2005)

Funktioniert


----------



## Stylo77 (29. Dezember 2005)

an die lettenbrüder !!!
weiss jemand von euch ob mann am ochsenkopf snowscooter im lift mitgenommen werden und wie die öffnungszeiten am kommenden wochenende sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2005)

Also die aktuellen Öffnungszeiten findest du immer bei www.bayernwetter.de (ist die Okoseite) unter Seilbahn.
Und die aller anderer Lifte auch auf der Seite unter Schneehöhen und dann Warmensteinach.
Außerdem haste da auch immer aktuelle Wäbbilder. 


Aber was sind Snowscooter 
Wenn des was ist was größer ist als das man es in der Hand halten kann, dann ist es unwahrscheinlich 
Da sind auch ein paar Telefonnummern auf der Seite  wo du nachfragen kannst.
Weil prinziplell wollen die schon Wintersportler aller Art die Kohle bringen.
Und falls es funktioniert sag bescheid was des ist und ob´s gegangen ist.


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (29. Dezember 2005)

http://www.snowbmx.de/

das sind snowscooter  

hab gerade auf der seite gefunden das sie mitgenommen werden


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2005)

Cool 


@Emän: Schau mal hab schon eins für uns ausgesucht........ist dummerweise des teuerste  aber dafür vollgefedert 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2005)

mhm für des das es das teuerste ist sind aber keine dhx 5.0 verbaut ;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Weil prinziplell wollen die schon Wintersportler aller Art die Kohle bringen.



in der weihnachtszeit sicher net ... da es eh schon zuviele skifahrer gibt die liftfahren wollen 

die nehmen ausdrücklich keine schlitten mit rauf ... das wird sicher auch für snowscooter gelten


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2005)

Steht aber auf der Internetseite von den Snowscootern das´se da mit hochgenommen werden.
Zuviel Leute.....wenn viele Leute am Okolift sind dann stehst du für jede fahrt 20min. an 
Hab das schon mal gesehen 30-40m Schlangen massentouristisch idiotisch unkoordinierter Skifahrer.
Bikeparkliftschlangen sind dagen ein Vorbild an Zivilisation 

Geht eigentlich was..Skifahren..radeln..ezetterra. 



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2005)

weis net ob was geht 

wenn das mit den snowscootern stimmt wärs ne überlegung wert  .... ob da die lifttrasse geht


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2005)

Auf den Bildern sieht des schon so aus als ob man damit was anstellen könnte  

Bist du die Woche mal Rad gefahren. Weißt du welche oder Querungen/Wege frei sind



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2005)

war am dienstag auf der koesseine ... nach kossein runter warens fast optimalstbedingungen ... spikes wären da fast besser gewesen aber ging auch so brutal ab ... h-weg und so war noch net genug ausgetreten

mittwoch war ich auf skiern am okopf und da kannst es noch immer vergessen auf den wanderwegen zu fahren
auch skifahrtechnisch sind zur zeit zuviele touristen am okopf ... bin nur 3 mal gefahren und dann zum hempelsberg geflüchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2005)

Nur 3mal.........Anfänger.......ich war Dienstag mal kurz am Hempel und bin nur 1mal   gefahren......und dann wieder heimgeflüchtet.


Mein Fahrradproblem ist wenn ich in Kössain bin zur Louisenburg zu kommen.
Weil dann könnte ich von Neusorg aus eine super Runde fahren.
Es fehlt wenn´s so geschneit hat immer irgendein Zwischenstück des entweder nicht plat oder schlimmer gespurt ist.
Werd wohl heute mal was erkunden des immer geht, damit ich eine Auslaufrunde hab. 
Weil langsam bekomme ich Unterradfahren.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2005)

von wo fährst ... vielleicht hab ich zeit ...

eigentlich könnt mer ja mal wieder nachts schlitten fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> von wo fährst ... vielleicht hab ich zeit ...
> 
> eigentlich könnt mer ja mal wieder nachts schlitten fahrn




Hab noch gar keinen Plan, bin gerade erst beim Powersnake (Salatblätter ) essen......aber Schlittern wäre auch mal wieder was.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2005)

Also letzter Stand 19:00 Uhr Kösserparkplatz mit oder ohne Schlitten je nach Lust.

G.


----------



## lowfat (30. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du die Woche mal Rad gefahren. Weißt du welche oder Querungen/Wege frei sind


war gestern am oko. neubau hoch und den fleckldownhill runter. die festgetretene fahrspur ist 20cm breit. ein paar bäume sind umgebrochen, minus 8 grad. das war wie northshorefahren. mich hats einige male in den neuschnee gehauen   nach einer abfahrt hatte ich genug. hat trotzdem laune gemacht.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also letzter Stand 19:00 Uhr Kösserparkplatz mit oder ohne Schlitten je nach Lust.
> 
> G.



hmm ... bock davor mal mit den blades runterzueieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2005)

Ne...dann müßte ich ja 2mal rauflaufen


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2005)

fauler sack


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt garnet....war heute schon mal in Schurbach von......daheim aus.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2005)

liftbetriebszeiten hatt ich nicht ganz recht ....  http://www.warmensteinach.de/news/aktuell.php


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2005)

@jörg ...

bin jetzt mal am okopf wohl skifahren und später dann radfahren  kannst ja anrufen wennst bock hast und wach bist


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2005)

Bin schon wach  
Muß aber jetzt erstmal schaun ob ich mir eine Atlas Kurbel ersteigert hab.
Ansonsten schau mehr mal.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2005)

@Emän: Hat schon 8.7 Grad draußen...also könnten es schon noch 7 werden heute.

Mißt wieder keine Atlaskurbel  


G.


PS: am Oko sind´s 13.73 Grad grad und da willst du hin *eek*


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2005)

Da ich heute ultrafaul war werd ich morgen am Vormittag (nicht nach Zeit fragen) mal (oder mehrmal) die Kösser hochschrauben.
Hat ja ne Eisschicht heute bekommen und ich hab gerade meine Speiks montiert 

Hab gerade ermittelt das ich mein Wechsel auf 17.65kg abmagern kann....ohne Stabilitätseinbußen 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2006)

wünsche allen mal ein gesundes neues jahr!!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2006)

ah er lebt noch 

von mir natürlich das gleiche ...







.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich heute ultrafaul war werd ich morgen am Vormittag (nicht nach Zeit fragen) mal (oder mehrmal) die Kösser hochschrauben.
> Hat ja ne Eisschicht heute bekommen und ich hab gerade meine Speiks montiert
> 
> Hab gerade ermittelt das ich mein Wechsel auf 17.65kg abmagern kann....ohne Stabilitätseinbußen
> ...



heut bin ich mal faul ... 

bedingungen am okopf waren gestern fast opti ... auch wenn man net von liftstütze zu liftstütze schauen konnt 
der 5*dh war gut zu befahren ... aber leider sind einige bäume drin ... richtung bgrün wars spannend ... irgendwie rutschig ... und der hochmarsch wie immer sehr anstrengend ...
auf jedenfall hab ich gestern festgestellt das bretter im winter vielleicht doch das richtigere gerät sind  nicht zuletzt weil man lift fahren darf


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2006)

Auch ein gesundes neues Jahr........auch wenn ihr es alle faul beginnt. 
Naja dann kann es ja nur besser für euch werden 

Komme gerade zurrück von meiner Straßenrunde. 
Hab mich gefühlt wie ein Rennradfahrer 
Da spuhlt man ja selbst mit einem RMX und jetzt super geschärften Speiks in ziemlich schneller Zeit viele Kilometer.
Da ist es dann kein Wunder wenn die bei 30 Km nur lächeln 
War auch mal in Kössain und jetzt muß es nur noch gefrieren und der Wanderweg gehört uns 

Wenn ich meine neuen Bretter hab, dann könn´mer ruhig mal Bmäis ins Auge fassen (bis es brennt).


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Januar 2006)

Wünsch auch ein gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ah er lebt noch
> 
> von mir natürlich das gleiche ...
> 
> ...



Hast du eigentlich einen extra Smilieordner oder kennst du eine Smilieinternetseite

Und haste eigentlich die komplette Bigriseite hochgeschoben 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2006)

hmm ne inetsite 





bgrün ... nein zum teil konnt man fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bmais ... ja wennst deine ski hast könn mer schon mal fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... hast die bretter schon gekauft?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bmais ... ja wennst deine ski hast könn mer schon mal fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voll smilieisch 

Heute schlag ich zu.


G.


----------



## MadBiker (2. Januar 2006)

So, bin jetz auch mal über diesen gigantischen thread gestolpert.. =)
gsunds neues erstmal!!

also ich komm aus Wun, fahr seit nem halben jahr jetz freeridige sachen, war zuvor tourer/cc-fahrer.
Mein bike is ein billiger HT-Rahmen, den ich gern austauschen würd, was mangels kleingeld (max. 350.- für dämpfer,rahmen, steuersatz) wohl eh nix wird (evtl. vll. ein cmp moto...).naja, drin is ne junior T '03, Hayes HFX 9, hussefelt teilchen, weiße ng sports plattformpedale usw.

naja wär schön wenn wir uns zum biken/skifahrn (ochsenkopf-liftabfahrt mit skiern is schöön *g*) mal treffen könntn! ich such auch leute aus der region die fr/dh fahren, kenn bis jetz nur 2, die bekommen für die saison jetz high octanes..
ahja...wenn der schnee weg is..könnt ma uns ja mal unser north-shore stück anschaun *g* (leider nicht genehmigt.. =( ) is eine ca. 20cm breite, 10m lange und 2m hohe halbwegs gerade konstruktion, die aber bombig hält!endet in nem kleinen drop den sogar mein *****-rahmen aushält! 

greetz chris


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2006)

@MadBiker: Man kann sich uns immer anschließen. 
Wenn wir Skifahren (oder sowas ähnliches ) gehn, dann steht des eh immer hier drinn.
Einfach was dazuschreiben.

Und biketechnisch werden wir uns ja eh dann irgendwann über den Weg fahren.
Aber wenn man doch so nahe am Landratsamt Wunsiedel wohnt und dennoch was "unerlaubtes" baut, dann müßtest du doch schon lange im Gefängnis sitzen und auf die öffentliche Verbrennung warten 

Zur Zeit steht hier relativ viel unrelevantes Zeug drinn, aber im Großen und Ganzen einfach mal was schreiben.


@Emän: Die neuen Blades habe ich gerade bestellt...sollten in 3 Tagen da sein 


G.


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Dann mach ich dir gleich mal Angst, wenn du mal eine andere Tour im Fichtelgebirge fahren willst.


Nabend,

ich frag jetzt einfach mal so. Bräucht ne ordentliche Tour in den Fichtelmountains die Mann/Frau von Marktredwitz (Bahnhof) starten kann. Sollte etwa so sein wie Schneeberg/Ochsenkopf. So mit schönen Steinen und so (Luisentrail???). Könntmer da in der Schneefreizeit mal was machen? Koeseine geht doch von Marktredwitz, oder? Bräucht da noch mal nen FÜHRER.

Gruß Showman

PS: Wo isn des Steinplattenbild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadBiker (3. Januar 2006)

näää...bin der verbrennung aus dem weg gegangen...durch geschicktes tarnen und täuschen! nee scherz, des ding steht in nem stadtwald wo scho seit jahren niemand mehr von der stadt war, da stört die's kaum..also bis jetz noch nich! sind alle mit bärenpark bauen beschäftigt, also genaaau entgegengesetzt zu unserem spielhügel *g*
also wenn ichs rechtzeitig les bin ich bestimmt dabei beim skifahren und biken, hab keinen bock mehr nur allein rumzufahren!
gr. chris


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2006)

@showman ... hmm ... net mitbekommen das schnee liegt  ne zusammenhängende tour in den höhen des fichtelgebirges zustande zu bringen is im winter schwierig und glückssache 

aber koesseine von mak aus is schon richtig

@madbiker ... musst nur sagen wennst skifahren tust ... bin die woche wohl schon noch mal am okopf mit bike und ski 

@jörg ... morgen zeit?

die wanderbedingungen sollten wohl jetzt opti sein


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @showman ... hmm ... net mitbekommen das schnee liegt  ne zusammenhängende tour in den höhen des fichtelgebirges zustande zu bringen is im winter schwierig und glückssache
> 
> aber koesseine von mak aus is schon richtig


Hab ja geschrieben "in der SCHNEEFREIZEIT". Kann man da noch den Püttnertrail mit einbauen und die Steinstufenplatte?

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2006)

ja ... die vollständige runde is ohne probs möglich ... sind 4 abfahrten ... und ca 1000hm von Mak aus  fahr ich im sommer öfter

von mak aus zum burgstein (da is auch gleich der schlimmste anstieg der runde) ... runter über louisentrail ... rauf über die ringstrasse auf die koesseine ... runter über h-weg bis oberhalb luisenburg ... rauf zum kaiserfelsen ... runter über kaisertrail bis zur luisenberg ... hintenrum rauf zum pütternsfels und dann runter und zurück nach mak

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?pos=-47


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja ... die vollständige runde is ohne probs möglich ... sind 4 abfahrten ... und ca 1000hm von Mak aus  fahr ich im sommer öfter
> 
> von mak aus zum burgstein (da is auch gleich der schlimmste anstieg der runde) ... runter über louisentrail ... rauf über die ringstrasse auf die koesseine ... runter über h-weg bis oberhalb luisenburg ... rauf zum kaiserfelsen ... runter über kaisertrail bis zur luisenberg ... hintenrum rauf zum pütternsfels und dann runter und zurück nach mak
> 
> http://www.lettenbrueder.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?pos=-47


Meld mich mal für die Tour an wenn Schneefreizeit ist. Sonst verfahr ich mich bloß. Oder hast des inner Karte eingezeichnet?

Gruß Showman


----------



## MadBiker (3. Januar 2006)

@OLB EMan: ja schreib einfach rein wann du zeit hast, die woche hab ich noch ferien, da kannst du dir nen termin aussuchen!  mein bike werd ich aber net mitnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2006)

@Showmän: Mak ist ja fast perfekt...sogar für eine Wintertour 
Aber Vorsicht die Emäntour ist die absolute Ausdauerhöllentour für unsereins. 
Aber durchaus an einem schönen Tag (mit Pausenunterbrechung...en) machbar und dann ist fast alles drinn was toll ist. 

@Ohl: War heute wieder ein superfleißiger Sportajörg und bin von Zuhause auf die Kösser.(Beweisfoto unten) 
Die Bedingungen sind immernoch die selben...ohne Spikes möglich..mit besser, zumindest nach Kössain runter.
Außerdem waren unabhängig von mir noch die legendären Weihermühler Gregerbrüder auf ihren TodesHT`s unterwegs. 
Und der Ormin hat, durch seine minderbemittelte Fahrtechnik und seinen Sankt Martinskommplex, heute auf dem H-Weg sogar seinen Rahmen geteilt   
(War mal mein Rad siehe aktuelles Foto)

Der H-Weg hat, denke ich, zur Zeit sehr gute Befahreigenschaften 


@Emän: Meine neuen Ski sind schon mit der Post auf den Weg zu mir.
Und morgen......hab mim Stefan mal um 12 Uhr anrufen, zwecks Radeln, ausgemacht, weil ich ja erst kurz vorher aufsteh.


G.


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showmän:und dann ist fast alles drinn was toll ist.


Und was ist dann fast net drin was schön ist? Werd mich mal melden sobald der Schnee weg ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist dann fast net drin was schön ist? Werd mich mal melden sobald der Schnee weg ist.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Kleine Variationen....net schlimm 


G.


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Variationen....net schlimm
> 
> 
> G.


Ok, laß mich überraschen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2006)

es wird noch lange dauern bis die tour wieder schön ohne schnee zu befahren is  ... 


@madbiker ... hehe ich nen termin aussuchen ... hmm net so gut denk ich ... handle antizyklisch ... d.h. steh am lift wenn er aufmacht 

donnerstag hätt ich zeit dafür ... hab nämlich auch ferien ... äh ... vorlesungsfreie zeit nennt man das ja 

@jörg .. will morgen koesseine H-Weg mit spikes


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg .. will morgen koesseine H-Weg mit spikes




Auf sowas wird´s morgen wohl rauslaufen...aber bei mir halt erst nammitag.
Aber der Dr. Stefan hat ja ein Händy.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> donnerstag hätt ich zeit dafür ... hab nämlich auch ferien ... äh ... vorlesungsfreie zeit nennt man das ja




Da hab ich meine neuen Snowbläids wahrscheinlich auch schon.......hab nämlich gerade im I-net gelesen das sie schon in Osnabrück konsolidiert (was immer das heißt) sind.


G.


----------



## MadBiker (4. Januar 2006)

okay also donnerstag bin ich dabei, um wieviel uhr soll die party losgehn?und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2006)

ja wir haben den trail gerockt...
naja da muss mit verlusten gerechnet werden.... 

h-weg ging total gut richtung hohenbrand runter !!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Januar 2006)

Sers Lettenbrüder,

kann gut sein, daß ich demnächst mal wieder am OKO aufschlage. Irgendwann in den kommenden 4 Wochen. Wie schaut's aus, eher Ski mitnehmen oder eher Bike? *grins*

Bis die Tage!

PS @Jörg und Eman: Hab mir grad ne Boxxer Solo Air bestellt und das Sattelrohr gekürzt. Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr vorm Fichtlplattnshoreabschlußriesenmonsterfelsen drücken. Und der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt... =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Auf sowas wird´s morgen wohl rauslaufen...aber bei mir halt erst nammitag.
> Aber der Dr. Stefan hat ja ein Händy.
> 
> 
> G.


na wie schauts aus? mach grad die spikes drauf


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Bin auf, schneit volle Kanne, bin unschlüssig und noch so müde 
Der Dr. Q hat keine Zeit.

Aber mein Snowbläids sind da .....mit Kolben. 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Was ist denn überhaupt dein Plan gewesen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

ab 1330 irgendwo fahren ... weis noch net ob von schurbach oder von mak ...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Der Wastl hat mich eben angerufen...hab jetzt erstmal eine wichtige Mission.
Falls ich dann noch zum Fahren komme, werde ich um 14:45 oben auf dem Berg sein.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

naja kurz klingeln lassen falls du noch fährst dann kann ichs vielleicht steuern


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Bin etwas späht von meiner Mission zurrückgekommen......der Wastl hat nämlich eine bessere Kaffeemaschine wie ich 


@Ohl: Aber wegen morgen, werd auf jedenfall Snowbladen. 
Wieder die Zeitfrage  Ist je nachdem wie lange ich arbeiten muß 
Weiß ich aber erst heute Nacht.
Können uns dann ja am Oko treffen. 
Kann noch genaue Uhrzeit heut späht abend hier bescheid geben wenn ich oben bin.
Parken Oko Fleckl, oder?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Hab jetzt einen Zeitplan.
Werde es so machen das ich die 12-16 Uhr Karte nehme.
Heißt ich bin um 12:15 auf jedenfall oben auf dem Okohuggel.
Paßt des 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

hmm irgendwie waren heut keine optimalen bedingungen ... und relative viele bäume liegen im weg 

ochsenkopf ... ich les grad das ...  früh fahren is halt besser da dann weniger los ist und die pisten noch besser
[SIZE=+1] 
Pisten sind bestmöglich präpariert und in gutem Zustand. Leider kommen im laufe des Tages an den Steilstücken der Nordabfahrt vereiste und schneefreie Stellen zum Vorschein


[/SIZE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

hmm was ich grad noch les ... saisonkarte is netmal so teuer  ... hmm wie wird der winter werden  is poker


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> PS @Jörg und Eman: Hab mir grad ne Boxxer Solo Air bestellt und das Sattelrohr gekürzt. Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr vorm Fichtlplattnshoreabschlußriesenmonsterfelsen drücken. Und der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt... =)



hmm ich überleg grad wer du warst
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hab mich zum glück erinnern können 
wenn man ein zweites mal hinkommt siehts nur noch schlimmer aus zuerst als man im nachhinein beim ersten mal in erinnerung hatte


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

102 Eurookken  für einen Lift auf einmal ist irgendwie schoh viel......du mußt ja noch meinen ständigen Skiwechsel mit reinrechnen 
Da muß man ja noch mindestens 9 mal dort fahren.......hmmm......hmmm.

Wie ist es denn nach Kössain runter gegangen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich überleg grad wer du warst
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin auch schon wieder drauf gespannt wie es wirklich ist.......vorallem stelle ich mir zur Zeit meine neue rote Linie daneben relativ einfach vor 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> 102 Eurookken  für einen Lift auf einmal ist irgendwie schoh viel......du mußt ja noch meinen ständigen Skiwechsel mit reinrechnen
> Da muß man ja noch mindestens 9 mal dort fahren.......hmmm......hmmm.



hmm dann müsst ich net die ganze zeit überlegen ... lang anstehen -> punkte oder doch ne zeitkarte ... 90 euro wenn man student is ... morgen halt die letzte chance das es sich noch rentieren kann

stellt sich halt die frage wie lang liegt schnee 

koessein runter ... hmm ging ganz gut ... aber es war halt ne neuschneeschicht drauf die es schwieriger macht ... waren eigentlich schon gute bedingungen ... aber habs halt schon besser gesehen. h weg is fast ne autobahn mit bäumen drin


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Umgerechnet auf die Anzahl deiner Abfahrten würde ich dir als Liftbetreiber eh nur Punktekarten verkaufen 

Hast du eigentlich gewußt das dein Bläids nur von Leuten die über 1.5m groß sind gefahren werden dürfen.
Hab heute 2 Hefte Skiing dabei...die les ich jetzt und dann bin ich morgen unschlagbar 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (4. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich überleg grad wer du warst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sowas kann ich echt nur unterschreiben!
am fps bin ich noch nicht runter, aber schon der osh ist beim zweiten mal deutlich anspruchsvoller (und beim drittenmal wenn man dann das "richtige" bike dabei hat und nicht den tourer dann drehts einen in den baum....)

mich kotzt das wetter mit dem ganzen schnee an - ich will wieder biken!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Wollt nur mal so nebenbei erwähnen das ich bis jetzt gedacht habe das Smielis kugelform haben......ein Weltbild wurde damit zerstört......die sind ja genauso flach wie die Erde 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Umgerechnet auf die Anzahl deiner Abfahrten würde ich dir als Liftbetreiber eh nur Punktekarten verkaufen
> 
> Hast du eigentlich gewußt das dein Bläids nur von Leuten die über 1.5m groß sind gefahren werden dürfen.
> Hab heute 2 Hefte Skiing dabei...die les ich jetzt und dann bin ich morgen unschlagbar
> ...



hehe mit punktekarten würd ich ja net so oft fahren  erst ne hohe anzahl von abfahrten bringt den kick  und macht dich fertig

ja hab ich gewusst  aber da komm ich ja knapp drüber


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe mit punktekarten würd ich ja net so oft fahren  erst ne hohe anzahl von abfahrten bringt den kick  und macht dich fertig
> 
> ja hab ich gewusst  aber da komm ich ja knapp drüber



Mit "macht dich fertig" meinst du wohl mich 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mit "macht dich fertig" meinst du wohl mich
> 
> 
> G.



auch mich ... bin letzten samstag 10 mal die lifttrasse ohne pause runter und dann noch mitm bike rauf und nach bgrün runter ... auf bgrüner seite unten hab ich mich schon mal gefragt was mich trottel denn reitet sowas zu machen

also morgen bist ab 1200 da? ... hmm mal schauen wie ich das mach ... wollt eigentlich eher früh und dann nachmittag vielleicht mit bike ... naja dann halt den ganzen tag skifahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Genau. 

Genau.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2006)

zum biken wären im moment optimalste bedingungen am okopf ... wer bock?

heut is net alles so gelaufen wie es sollte ... wir sind auf verschiedenen hügeln jeweils allein gefahren 

normal  sollt  man alle nichtsportler auch im winter net liftfahren lassen ... so aufgestylte weiber usw ... dann müsst man net so lang anstehen  im sommer will ja auch keiner rauf


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2006)

In der Zeit wo ich am Okolift gestanden bin haben gerade 3 Krankenwagen auf Patienten gewartet  
Und des auf der Flecklseite 
Hab auch Radspuren gesehen...waren des deine 
Werd heute Nacht ziemlich lang werkeln, heißt bin morgen erst zu späht auf.
Willst wohl ein paar 5Sterne Dh-Silberbergwerkrunden drehen...oder wieder Bigri hochschieben.
Wo tuste denn parken?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2006)

morgen wohl nur koesseine oder auch überhaupt nichts  ... an nem feiertag meinen ja alle sie müssen irgendwas machen  also wirst sogar auf den wanderwegen anstehen müssen  *GG*


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2006)

Ja, morgen vielleicht doch einen Ruhetag mit vielen Kaffeepausen 
Mal schaun.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (6. Januar 2006)

sersn, wo stehn zu viele aufgestylete mädels? da muss ich hin ;-) war über silvester in saalbach bzw. hinterglemm, goil! hab unten fotos angehängt! man sieht mich nach einem einstündigen aufstieg nem grat entlang! bester powder!  vielleicht komm ich des we mal zu euch rauf, mal wieder skifahren ausprobieren! c ya!


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2006)

du machst uns neidisch  ... wobei ich mit meinen skiern und meiner unfähigkeit über den powder nur fluchen würd 

aufgestylte weiber gibts sicher in österreich mehr ... is mir halt so aufgefallen im vergleich zum sommerpublikum am okopf 

nachdem ich gestern sogar nen snowboardopa gesehen hab stell ich mir die frage ob ich nicht das nicht auch noch lernen können wollen würden sollen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2006)

@Emän: Snowboarden ist nichts für dich.......wärst beim cool rumstizen viel zu nervös. 

@Carre: Habt ihr den Berg mit oder ohne Sauerstoff bestiegen. 
Wenn willste denn mal vorbeikommen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2006)

und machst heut was?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2006)

Muß erst mal nach meinem Auto schauen....meine Kühlerflüssigkeit verschwindet ständig irgendwo hin und irgendwie geht´s nimmer so 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2006)

Hab des Wochenende kein eigenes Auto 
Mein Kühlwasser verschwindet wohl in den Motor 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2006)

böses auto  

na dann müss mer halt skifahrn ... da kann ich dich einfach mitnehmen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> böses auto
> 
> na dann müss mer halt skifahrn ... da kann ich dich einfach mitnehmen




Wär Cool 


G.


----------



## littledevil (6. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab des Wochenende kein eigenes Auto
> Mein Kühlwasser verschwindet wohl in den Motor
> 
> 
> G.


bei der kälte brauchst doch kein kühlwasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2006)

So hochgezüchtete PS starken Motoren, wie meiner, brauchen schon Kühlung wenn sie nur rumstehten.


G.


----------



## littledevil (6. Januar 2006)

aha..soso


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2006)

hmmm ob ich nicht doch lieber nicht dort fahren sollte ... 

[SIZE=+1]Das Begehen von höher gelegenen Loipen oder Wanderwegen momentan wegen der erhöhten Baumbruchgefahr lebensgefährlich. Wer sich trotzdem im gefährdeten Bereich aufhält tut das ausschließlich auf eigene Gefahr. Wir empfehlen Langläufern und Wanderern vor allem bei stürmischem Wetter auf tiefer gelegene Loipen und Wanderwege auszuweichen. Die gefährdeten Bereiche werden auch nicht mehr präpariert bis sich die Situation bessert.[/SIZE]


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2006)

Darf man jetzt wohl doch auf Loipen auch gehen......und zur normalen Zeit sogar auf Gefahr von anderen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2006)

so baum hat mich keiner erschlagen ... aufm m-weg nach karches siehts aber aus wie im krieg  ... bedingungen hätten besser net sein können. man konnt das meiste fahrend bewältigen und musst net viel schieben ... anstrengend wars aber trotzdem


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2006)

Vier mal Gipfel  
Bist in Bigri oben am Wald gestartet.
Wenn ich wieder ein funktionstüchtiges Auto mach ich auch mal die Hälfte davon.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2006)

nein von unten aus ... bin dann immer nach den treppen wieder hoch zur rodelbahn und dann da entlang zum letzten steilstück der skipiste


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> nein von unten aus ... bin dann immer nach den treppen wieder hoch zur rodelbahn und dann da entlang zum letzten steilstück der skipiste



Ah jetzt, hab gerade nicht gesehen das dein Diagramm net komplett in meiner Bildschirmsichtbereichsbreite war.
Und dachte du hast weiter oben beendet und bist nur in der Mitte mal ganz runter.

G.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2006)

trotzdem respekt! 

brechen die bäume wegen der kälte oder wie?

hier war heute auch gipfelstürmen angesagt. eisige kälte und nebel. irgendwie ganz komische stimmung. aber immerhin ruhe im wald. keine nervigen wanderer bei dem wetter.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2006)

weil unendlich viel eis dranhängt ...   und ruhe im wald ... schön wärs


----------



## OLB Carre (8. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Snowboarden ist nichts für dich.......wärst beim cool rumstizen viel zu nervös.
> 
> @Carre: Habt ihr den Berg mit oder ohne Sauerstoff bestiegen.
> Wenn willste denn mal vorbeikommen.
> ...



werd nächstes wochenende wohl mal vorbeischaun! da is der wastl mal wieder da! der verräter, ;-)! bis dann!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> werd nächstes wochenende wohl mal vorbeischaun! da is der wastl mal wieder da! der verräter, ;-)! bis dann!




Jaja der Urlaubswastl, fährt ja jetzt Twin.....dinger. 
Sag dann rechtzeitig bescheid.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2006)

da sollts dann aber schon zuerst nochmal schneien sonst gehts glaub nimmer richtig ..
am okopf wars gestern im letzten steilstück grün/braun  und total sulzig (mehr von der piste bin ich net gefahren)


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> da sollts dann aber schon zuerst nochmal schneien sonst gehts glaub nimmer richtig ..
> am okopf wars gestern im letzten steilstück grün/braun  und total sulzig (mehr von der piste bin ich net gefahren)



grün braun....  

wurden die farben der neuen trail selektion schon wieder geändert...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2006)

Sind Zwischenschwierigkeitsgrade.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Januar 2006)

so, nu bin ich auch mal wieder hier. arg erkältet und nicht in der lage zu biken, skien, wandern oder was auch immer....

dafür sitz ich am rechner und geniese meine flatrate 

http://www.timlimmer.de/fichteltour.kml

mit ziel speichern unter... bekommt ihr ein file mit dem man die tour vom sommer mit showman unter google earth angucken kann. hat schon was seine touren auf satelitenbildern ansehen zu können. Um eventuellen fragen vorzubeugen - den ersten teil, den h-weg - den sind wir natürlich alle gelaufen. wir wollen ja keinen ärger mit der nationalparksverwaltung  

tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2006)

Bei mir kommt nur wirres extraterrestisches Zeug 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Januar 2006)

hast du google earth installiert?
earth.google.com   - die gratisversion reicht aus - dsl hast du ja sicher, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> hast du google earth installiert?
> earth.google.com   - die gratisversion reicht aus - dsl hast du ja sicher, oder?



Wie was wo installiert....also ich hab in letzter Zeit nichts an meinem Kompiuter drangeschraubt.
Neumodisches Zeug zeugs. 

@Insider: Der Schockoniko ist noch ganz gewesen...sogar nach der Autofahrt.

@Dr Stefan: Die Bremsscheibe ist weg......wollte es dir nur nommal sagen. *nommal zustech*


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2006)

mhm mist habs gesehen. und nicht mall zu teuer.... hab echt gedacht die läuft erst abend aus....  

na da bin ich schon glücklich dass es dem niko noch gut in deiner tasche ging und er sich nicht an meinem harten sitz das rückrad gebrochen hat...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2006)

hmm sieht schon faszinierend aus


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2006)

Ganz schön grün 
Bist sicher das des net ein Bild von Venezuela ist.

G.


----------



## showman (8. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön grün
> Bist sicher das des net ein Bild von Venezuela ist.
> 
> G.


Ne, ich erkenn des scho. Leicht links unter der Platte sind wir gestartet und haben dann die Hauptstraße überquert und sind dann den Forstweg hoch. Jetzt müßmer des nur noch mit der Koesseinetour machen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2006)

wenn ich gestern GPS gehabt hätt ... hätte das ne bilderbuch 8 gegeben


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Januar 2006)

@eman:
und wenn du dann noch "roads" mit anklickst, dann sind sogar die kleinen forststraßen mit drauf und du kannst sehen wo der ausflug ein lagaler war und wo keine befestigte straße verwendet wurde 

nachtrag:
oops hab grad gesehen, dass durch die kompression (nein jörg, nicht DIE kompression) die farben etwas gelitten haben - die blaue linie muss man halt nun etwas ahnen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2006)

Des funktioniert bei mir net....kommen immer nur irgendwelche komischen Kästchen wo was auf ausländisch drinnsteht  
Mit so einer Kompression (also so einer anderen) erkennt man gleich noch weniger 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2006)

Pohh, schaut des am Oko oben geil aus 
Werd wohl die Woche mal rauf, soll ja so bleiben.
Ob mit Rad oder Ski hängt von der Art meiner Automobilität ab 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2006)

Hei nommal ich,
macht irgendwer unter der Woche was.


G


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Januar 2006)

Na ihr Wintersportler....
War pünklich zum langen Wochenende krank  

Aber am Mi Abend fahr ich bissl am Hempelsberg, mit SKI   aber mit so langen, Jörg wenn deine kleinen   Ski keine Angst haben fährst dann mit  

@EMAN: DU hast wieder Uni, oder?
@LBDRQ: Auch wieder Schule? Hast Abend Zeit?

Achja, hab mir etz doch n neues Rad zugelegt


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2006)

@ supah, wow net schlecht....  

ja wieder schule... 
am mi ist ganz übel da ich am do werkstoffkunde schreib und des ist so a auswendiglern fach   solche art von fächern hasse ich, da muss man was lernen drauf....  
vielleicht am do oder so, schreiben zwar fr mathe aber da muss man nix lernen


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Januar 2006)

Schreib am FR ET......:kotz: 
Hab dann aber zum Glück um 1200 aus und wenn des Wetter noch so is wie heut, werd ich mich gleich aufn Berg schwingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, hab mir etz doch n neues Rad zugelegt




Hast dir des wirklich gekovt. Hirschspekt.

Wegen Skiingen...hängt von meiner Mobilität ab.
Mein Sportwagen ist heute ins Reperaturhangar gekommen und ich weiß noch net wenn ich´s wiederbekomme, bzw. wenn ich ein Ausweichauto hab.


Ach und weißt schoh des neueste....der Emän ist beim Kunststückemachen aus dem Lift gefallen
Wollt ich nur mal sagen...bevor es unerwähnt untergeht.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2006)

@Emän: In Lenzerheide ist dieses Jahr wieder ein Rennen 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hast dir des wirklich gekovt. Hirschspekt.



Äh.......nö  

Bin zz voll unschlüssig was ich fuhrparktechnisch machen soll  
Gar nix, oder Bullit auf Light FR, DHiller... 




> Wegen Skiingen...hängt von meiner Mobilität ab.
> Mein Sportwagen ist heute ins Reperaturhangar gekommen und ich weiß noch net wenn ich´s wiederbekomme, bzw. wenn ich ein Ausweichauto hab.



Schreibst halt noch mal 



> Ach und weißt schoh des neueste....der Emän ist beim Kunststückemachen aus dem Lift gefallen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2006)

Ja da schreib ich nommal.


Kauf dir ein VP Free oder ein Demo 8.
Außerdem ist dein Bullit schon Freeride leicht.


G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (9. Januar 2006)

abend, war heute auch bei euch am OKO. Ich sags euch traumhaftes Wetter und der Schnee war gut...die grün braunen Stellen haben sie ausgebessert und bei ner Nordstation nebendran der kleine Lift hat jetzt fette Obstacles bekommen...Was geht denn da bei euch ab? Alle 5 km ein Park


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2006)

Ja des Skifahren ist ziemlich modern bei uns....deshalb solltest du net am Wochenende kommen.
In Bischofsgrün gibts jetzt auch Todeszeug. 
Mir hat des am Geiersberg schon gezeigt das ich manches nimmer lern 

Zum Glück bin ich mehr der durch den Wald Fahrer.
Wie ist den die Liftschneise am Oko beieinander?


G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Januar 2006)

Servus,

da ich in 2 Wochen wieder nach Highfrankonia komme, brauch
ich ein paar Tips für nette Trails auf denen ich meine Enduro
scheuchen kann. Ihr wisst doch da bestimmt was. Bin für
jeden Tip dankbar... 

cu

ps.: Schneeberg ist mir bekannt....


----------



## Ken****Barbie (10. Januar 2006)

also ich find durch den Wald heizen auch am Besten, wir sind halt naturfreundlich und brauchen nichtmal ne Piste. Und am Wochenende ist es im Wald fahren fast sicherer denn die Bäume bewegen sich weningstens nicht. Die Lifttrasse geht voll gut überall genügend Schnee


----------



## TimvonHof (10. Januar 2006)

aus dem lift gefallen?
was wenigstens ein sessellift - ich, so dass es sich gelohnt hat?  
oder het er sich einfach nur bei nem flickflack im tellerlift auf die schulter gepackt.... das tut (im stolz) fast mehr weh als die sache mit dem sessel....


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Januar 2006)

@Jörg
Hab schon um 1300 Schule aus  
D.h. so ab 1400 SKifahrbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2006)

@Draufwienix: Bei uns ist immer noch Winter, also die Trails schauen noch niergens raus.
Gibt nur ein paar Schneeabfahrten...die aber in super Zustand sind.


@SuperTschiller: Toll....hab immer noch kein Auto Komm morgen netmal in die Arbeit. 
Drumm werd ich wohl ein wenig von daheim aus auf einen Berg fahren.


@TvH: Tellerlift .....ne war schon ein Skilift.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Januar 2006)

Hmm schlecht.....

Aber wennst net arbeiten musst, kannst doch ne Schneeschuhwanderung von daheim aus bis zum Hempelsberg machen  
Startest halt so um 0500 dann könntest um 1400 da sein


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm schlecht.....
> 
> Aber wennst net arbeiten musst, kannst doch ne Schneeschuhwanderung von daheim aus bis zum Hempelsberg machen
> Startest halt so um 0500 dann könntest um 1400 da sein




Zu Fuß bräucht ich höchsten 3h. 
Auch ohne das ich mir Schnee, zum Kühlen, in den Schuh tu.


G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Januar 2006)

na prima, das hört sich doch ganz brauchbar an.
War über die Weihnachtsfeiertage mal oben am Waldstein... leider
gabs da nur Loipen :-(

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Sessellift am Ochsenkopf aus? Kann
man da jetzt sein Bike mitnehmen? 

cu


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2006)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:
			
		

> na prima, das hört sich doch ganz brauchbar an.
> War über die Weihnachtsfeiertage mal oben am Waldstein... leider
> gabs da nur Loipen :-(
> 
> ...




Nur im Sommer. 
Weil im Winter die Gondeln immer über Nacht in der Gondelgarage geparkt werden und deswegen die Bügel abmontiert sind.
Aber durch die Wetterbedingungen zur Zeit ist fast auf jeden Berg  die Hochfahrt absolut problemlos.....und die Bergabfahrt erstklassig 
Abgesehen von den umgefallenen Bäumen.
Nur die Verbindungen zwischen den Bergen ist entweder durch Unplattschnee (=nicht platter Schnee) oder Loipen net so möglich.
Werd mir heute mal die Kösseine unter die Spikes nehmen.
Ist ein guter Rauffahrberg (939m hoch) mit verschiedenen DH-Winterafahrten.


G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Januar 2006)

na hoffentlich ist es dann bald besser mit dem Wetter.
Damit ich mir das mal anschauen kann. Sonst werd ich
mir mal neue Spikes holen müssen. 
Was für Reifen hast du drauf??

cu


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2006)

Nokian, siehe ganz unten.

Komm gerade von meiner Monstertour zurrück.
Der KösserDh ist jetzt nimmer so toll, wegen den Schlittenlängsspuren 
Also zumindest wenn die Wanderer falsch Platz machen.
Aber der H-Weg mit dann nach links und wieder hoch ist der Brecher zur Zeit  (siehe Ormin)
Und bei meinen H-Weg Abfahrten hatte ich null Fußvolk 
Die Leute schauen schon echt immer blöd wenn man ihnen zum 2ten, bzw. 3ten mal entgegenkommt 
Und bin alles nicht geschoben.  
Aber durch Nogl nach Mlbl und dann danach den H-Weg rauf, da zieht das dann schon des eine Stück nach dem Parkplatz in den Beinen. 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen......auch was die Baumbruchgefahr angeht.


G.


PS: Des eine was da aus den Wolken rausschaut könnte der Rauhe Kulm sein...bin mir aber net sicher.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2006)




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Januar 2006)

geile Bilder... will auch aufs Bike?? Und ich sitz hier
im Büro und kann net biken gehen... 
   

Mit den Reifen muß ich mal sehen, wo ich die herbekomme.
Da werd ich mal in Bikeshop in Müb gehen sobald ich umgezogen
bin.

Und falls euch dann im Sommer irgendein Verrückter auf nem
Enduro entgegen fliegt, das bin dann ich...

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2006)

sind das die Nokian Freddie's Revenz 26x2.3?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2006)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> sind das die Nokian Freddie's Revenz 26x2.3?



Ne, des sind die Extreme 2.1.
Mit den Freddy´s würde ich mich im Winter net rumschlagen wollen.
Weil des ist ja ein fetter und sausausauschwerer DH Schlappen der mit Spikes so um die 1.5kg (pro Stück ) wiegen müßte.
Und Durchschläge im Winter sind dann doch eher selten.
Aber die Rechnung von den vier Dingern war genauso wie die von meinen Kangoo Autoreifen 

Heut hat sich auch nur mal wieder die Sattelstützschraube mit einem lauten BLING verabschiedet.  
Aber ich hab ja bei meinen Touren immer alls dabei.*hehe*


G.


----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, des sind die Extreme 2.1.
> Mit den Freddy´s würde ich mich im Winter net rumschlagen wollen.
> Weil des ist ja ein fetter und sausausauschwerer DH Schlappen der mit Spikes so um die 1.5kg (pro Stück ) wiegen müßte.
> Und Durchschläge im Winter sind dann doch eher selten.
> Aber die Rechnung von den vier Dingern war genauso wie die von meinen Kangoo Autoreifen


und einer kostet 100 Euronen  
Bist Du mal im direkten Vergleich zum Extreme die Schwalbe Ice Spiker gefahren? 
Bevor ich Dich weiter löchere hab ich mal ein bischen gesurft und einen Spikesvergleich gefunden http://www.pinkbike.com/news/?op=articleview&id=2340
das ist ziemlich erschöpfend zum thema


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Januar 2006)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> und einer kostet 100 Euronen
> Bist Du mal im direkten Vergleich zum Extreme die Schwalbe Ice Spiker gefahren?
> Bevor ich Dich weiter löchere hab ich mal ein bischen gesurft und einen Spikesvergleich gefunden http://www.pinkbike.com/news/?op=articleview&id=2340
> das ist ziemlich erschöpfend zum thema


freaks!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2006)

die bilder sind echt schön!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2006)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> und einer kostet 100 Euronen
> Bist Du mal im direkten Vergleich zum Extreme die Schwalbe Ice Spiker gefahren?
> Bevor ich Dich weiter löchere hab ich mal ein bischen gesurft und einen Spikesvergleich gefunden http://www.pinkbike.com/news/?op=articleview&id=2340
> das ist ziemlich erschöpfend zum thema



Hatte vorher die Schwalbe Ice Spiker.
Aber mit dem direkten Vergleich tut man sich da dennoch schwer, wegen der immer unterschiedlichen Bedingungen.
Wollte dann die Nokian weil der Eman welche hatte und des immer so ausgeschaut hat als ob er mehr Grip hat als ich
Besonders bei unebenen Blankeis. 
Und bei den Tests die es damals gab war der Extreme 2.1 der beste.
Außerdem war des der gemessen Breiteste und hatte so eine schöne Finnlanfahne drauf.
All die Gründe sagten mir....MUß ICH HABEN.....bin ja ein Freak 

Noch ein wichtiger Tip: Vorher auf Teer 50km einfahren.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2006)

@ jörg deine teile sind da.  

und meine auch, juhu


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg deine teile sind da.




Endlich kann ich diesen defekten linken Arm und den abgeknickten rechten Fuß auswechseln.
Hätte ich mir doch noch ein paar Halswirbel auf Ersatz mitbestellt.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich kann ich diesen defekten linken Arm und den abgeknickten rechten Fuß auswechseln.
> Hätte ich mir doch noch ein paar Halswirbel auf Ersatz mitbestellt.
> 
> 
> G.



halswirbel sind kein problem. da hab ich noch n paar zuhause.   

kann dir des zeug bei gelegenheit ja mal vorbei bringen. wann bist denn zuhause? 
funktioniert eigentlich dein sportflitzer wieder?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2006)

Morgen da hab ich nämlich Urlaub 
Werd aber irgendwann Vormittag eine Runde am Oko Eisklettern gehen 

Und dann wenn ich gesund zurrück bin bin ich wieder zuhause.



G.


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Januar 2006)

Ich wollt morgen so ab 1400 bissl am Ochsenkopf Skifahn...
Kommt wer mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2006)

14 Uhr....hmmm.....muß ich wohl mal die Skischuhe mitnehmen.

Mal schauen morgen früh weiß ich mehr.
Falls ich es als Sportajörg schaffe um 8:08 Uhr aufzustehen (eigentlich unwahrscheinlich...aber man weiß ja nie was passiert, evt ein Erdbeben, ein Gozillaangriff, eine Ufo Invasion etc. etc.), dann könnte des schon was werden.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

@ Dr. Dr. Rernat Fresenius Stefan Q: Wo bleiben denn die ersten Fahrberichte.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

@Superdupergefahrentschiller: Muß jetzt mal weg.
Schreib mal wenn du wo Schneeingsport machst.
Wann und wo du parken tuen tust tuen.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

Bin wieder zurrück von meiner morgendlichen Radtour.
Also FlecklDh ist erste Sahne.   
Nur ein Baum im Weg aber sonst der Supertrail (so stell ich mir eine Strecke vor die auf dauer Spaß macht).

Hmmh, am Lift ist schon so eine Schlange gewesen das ich nicht vorhab mich da anstellen zu wollen (Falls man einen Parkplatz bekommt)
Ich weiß aber net wie es in Bigri ist. 
Und um 14 Uhr wird wohl die schlechteste Zeit des Tages sein.

Aber ein wenig fahren will ich heute schon noch, weil dann bekomme ich nämlich Emänpunkte.


G. 


PS: Hier natürlich noch ein paar aktuelle Baumfotos.


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Januar 2006)

Werd mich dann so aufn Weg machen und  ca 1400 am Oko-Fleckl parken
Dann hoch und dann immer nach Bigrü runter 
(Bin mit langen Ski unterwegs)

Hmm voel los?! Verdammt....egal
Kommst auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mich dann so aufn Weg machen und  ca 1400 am Oko-Fleckl parken
> Dann hoch und dann immer nach Bigrü runter
> (Bin mit langen Ski unterwegs)




Wir haben gleichzeitig geschrieben....
....bin gerade beim essen.
Werd dann irgendwann in die Richtung fahren und wenn des mit Fleckl funktioniert werd ich des auch so machen...
....aber wenn net dann fahr ich mal zum Hempel.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Januar 2006)

Ok, Hempelskarte nimm ich auch mit und schau dann da noch mal vorbei bevor ich heimfahr und ich dich net getroffen hab


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Hempelskarte nimm ich auch mit und schau dann da noch mal vorbei bevor ich heimfahr und ich dich net getroffen hab




 

G. 


PS: Hab doch heute glatt die ertse Ausgabe vom Pedalero bekommen.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2006)

@all

geht etz morgen früh vormittag mittag was mti schi fahren muss doch mein ski mal im fichtel fahren!

@jörg ru mich heut abend mal an!

mfg

wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2006)

hmm wenn was geht ...  nen paar stündlein hab ich schon zeit ... bin aber sonst zur zeit voll schach matt  und das bei dem wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

@SupaOldscoolSkibesitztschiller: Hab jetzt mal mim Wastl was Skimäßiges ausgemacht, weil ich net wußte ob des mit dir und deimem Rad und dem Auto morgen was wird.
Hab mal des Biken auf Son verschoben.

@Ohl: Also ich hab jetzt mim Wastl um 10ne ich bei ihm ausgemacht.
Des heißt wir sind auf jedenfall um 10:30 Sicherheitshalber mal am Hempel. 
Der Wastl will mir dann auch mal zeigen wie man greindet und Woolreids befährt 

Mit der Neuschneeauflage geht alles viel schöner
Echt ganz was anderes, da macht sogar die Piste spaß.


@Emän: Was hast denn...nen Virus. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2006)

hehe was ich hab ... prüfungen vom feinsten die nächsten 3 wochen 

Regelungstechnik
Rechnernetze
Digitale Signalverarbeitung 
Elektrische Maschinen und Antriebe
Schaltungstechnik
Leistungselektronik
Automatisierungstechnik
Digitale Systeme
Energietechnik ...

nur weil es sich so schön anhört 

aber bin morgen anwesend


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @SupaOldscoolSkibesitztschiller: Hab jetzt mal mim Wastl was Skimäßiges ausgemacht, weil ich net wußte ob des mit dir und deimem Rad und dem Auto morgen was wird.
> Hab mal des Biken auf Son verschoben.



Hm blöd, des mim Rad+Auto hätte schon geklappt...
Morgen wirds halt schon Wartezeiten am Lift geben...+ SO is des Wetter nimmer so blauhimmelig...



Um 10XX bin ich eh noch net wach, werd dann nachmittag totzdem bissl SnowDHln


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2006)

@supah gee ...
werd so 1200 am hempelsberg abbrechen und nach fleckl zum biken fahrn  (nur die einfache runde  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hm blöd, des mim Rad+Auto hätte schon geklappt...
> Morgen wirds halt schon Wartezeiten am Lift geben...+ SO is des Wetter nimmer so blauhimmelig...
> 
> 
> ...




Hast deine altersschwache Radmöhre schon getestet.
Außerdem, Sonntag wird der blauhimmeligste Tag des Jahres 


@Emän: Das ist zu bald.....der Supatschi fährt erst um eins.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Januar 2006)

OK also dann Sonntag Radeln  

Heut naja....ich glaub ich mach nix   voll kalt


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Januar 2006)

Was is jetz heut


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2006)

keine ahnung ... wenn dann müss mer auf die bgrünseite ... auf der flecklseite wars gestern kein spass ... zuviele bewegte hindernisse 
heut is glaub ich alles am berg was laufen kann und nur einmal im jahr net zu faul ist *GG*


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2006)

Weiß net so recht 
Also irgendwie ist es für mich bis jetzt noch wirklich etwas zu kalt 
Hat in Neusorg immernoch -8 Grad....des übersteigt ein wenig meine Motivation für heute 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Januar 2006)

Da wo Sonne is is schön warm  
Und Bigrü is Schatten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2006)

Glaube heute ist es nur bergauf schön warm (außer im Gesicht und an den Füßen)
Und bergab will man eigentlich garnet fahren 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Januar 2006)

Ach komm 1x hoch und 1x runter, Helm,Sturmhaube und Skibrille


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2006)

Immernoch -8 Grad.
Mir friert hier in der Wohnung schon an der Nase.
Glaub ich leg mich noch eine Runde ins warme Bett  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Januar 2006)

Eieiei, ich schau dann noch mal her, vielleicht bist dann motivierter.....


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2006)

Nachdem mein Vater vom Langlaufen zurrück kam, und gesagt hat das er sich diesmal die Finger abgefroren hat, war ich noch weniger motiviert.


G.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. Januar 2006)

In BT gehts ganz gut, wunderschöne Sonne, es geht ganz angenehm, temperaturtechnisch gesehen.
Schnee ist herrlich griffig !

Freu' mich schon auf Runde 2


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Januar 2006)

Hab jetz auch ka Lust mehr.... 
Bin schon wieder so verschnupft... 

Geh dann vielleicht n bissl spaziern  

Am MI Abend wieder Skifahren, Hempelsberg


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Geh dann vielleicht n bissl spaziern
> 
> Am MI Abend wieder Skifahren, Hempelsberg



Am Abend ist es doch dunkel.
Aber wenn mein Auto wieder eine Zylinderkopfdichtung kaputtmacht und ich deswegen wieder zwandsfrei von der Arbeit nehmen muß, dann könnte des schon was werden. 
Aber Abend  Ich bin immer für Nachmittag. 
Aber schaumer mal.

Bin heute noch net vor die Haustür gekommen...bin irgendwie schlapp.
Hab dafür mein Switch um 40 Gramm leichter gemacht...hat vorher 140 Gramm gewogen.
Ist der innere Ring.


G.

PS: Am Oko hats immernoch -6.8 Grad


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon wieder so verschnupft...



oh je sag ich da nur ... 

war gestern zwar kalt ... aber wennst mal im fahren bist merkst davon nichts mehr ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> oh je sag ich da nur ...
> 
> war gestern zwar kalt ... aber wennst mal im fahren bist merkst davon nichts mehr ...




Heut war´s schon doppelt so kalt.......
.......da könnte sogar mal eine Heizung Probleme machen 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (15. Januar 2006)

sersn, warn heut in sulzbach a weng street fahren, geil! dummerweise is mir meine dirtjumper gabel auseinandergebrochen! hab immer gedacht die is unzerstörbar, denkste! mir is nix passiert! bild gibts unten! viel spass die woche! da carré!


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Januar 2006)

herzliches beileid,
und was holste dir als ersatz - ich denk nicht, dass man die wieder kleben kann...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2006)

Man Carre was hats denn da angestellt. 
Mit eingebauten Rad ist doch sowas eigentlich unmöglich.
Wennst´e keine neue bekommst, dann würde ich´s wieder zusammenschweißen lassen. (kein Scherz)


Heut waren ja wieder normale Temperaturen und wohl erstmal der letzte Sonnentag.
Und dank Internet weiß man ja was man da nach der Arbeit zu tun hat. 
Der Boxgraben ist gut fahrbar....ein Balanceakt, aber gut fahrbar. 
Hab auch ein "mein  Bike" Suchbild, ein "eigentlich will man da net runter unter die Wolken Bild" und ein so schaut der Boxgraben aus Bild mit dazu.
Der Boxgraben war leider schon unter der Wolkendecke....drum sieht es da so düster aus.

@Dr. Rohloffbesitzer: Was macht denn deine Rohloffbaustelle...hast wohl zur Zeit auch viel um die Ohren  


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Man Carre was hats denn da angestellt.
> Mit eingebauten Rad ist doch sowas eigentlich unmöglich.
> Wennst´e keine neue bekommst, dann würde ich´s wieder zusammenschweißen lassen. (kein Scherz)



naja... du bist hier der techniker von uns beiden - aber meinste echt, dass sich sowas noch vernünftig wieder schweißen lässt? ih unmittelbar neben der naht wieder mist macht?.... ich bin ja eher der pessimist in diesen sachen.
geile bilder übrigens - hoffentlich kommen meine spikes auch bald - hab mich aber nicht zu den nokian durchringen können - ice spiker tuns erstmal auch - bin hier eh der einzige der fahren will, sobald meine halsschmerzen wieder wech sind.
NEEEEIIIID!

optimismus ist ein mangel an information


----------



## littledevil (16. Januar 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> sersn, warn heut in sulzbach a weng street fahren, geil! dummerweise is mir meine dirtjumper gabel auseinandergebrochen! hab immer gedacht die is unzerstörbar, denkste! mir is nix passiert! bild gibts unten! viel spass die woche! da carré!


hui..
bei was ist die denn gebrochen?


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Januar 2006)

au weh sieht ja echt net gut aus @carre

ja war mal wieder ziemlich stressig die letzte zeit, aber jetzt sollts eigentlich weng besser werden.  

rohloff ist soweit drin, brauch ja nur noch n 38er kettenblatt vorn, hab net dacht dass des so schwierig ist eins aufzutreiben.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2006)

Wenn´s dir nur um 38 Zähne geht kannst ja mit der Zange ein 42 präparieren   

@Supa G: Werd wahrscheinlich morgen Nachmittag (ja Nachmittag schon) eine Runde Neuschnee Carven.....wenn der Dr. rernat Rind Zeit hat.......Nachmittag.
Also sucht dir eine Ausrede oder arbeite schneller.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (17. Januar 2006)

keine 38 blätter?

?
willste nicht bestellen, sonderen eins im "echten leben" kaufen?
weil bike-mailorder als auch hibike haben zb beide 38er blätter im programm. im normalfall liefern die auch recht schnell, darfst nur nix bestellen was nicht auf lager ist - sonst kann das schon mal ganz schön lange dauern.
der bikehändler meines vertrauens hat auch so ein ding http://shop.gravitykills.de/product_info.php/cPath/3_77/products_id/251
aber vielleicht isses ja nicht "al gusto"  

so, 2 gläser wein gtrunken - bettschwere ereicht - bis dann
tim


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Januar 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> keine 38 blätter?
> 
> ?
> willste nicht bestellen, sonderen eins im "echten leben" kaufen?
> ...



jepp wollte es mal wieder im richtigen leben kaufen, nur mal so um zu sehen wie sichs anfühlt....  
naja werds dann trotzdem im net ordern müssen...  

oh man es hört ja gar nicht mehr auf zum schneien, bestimmt beste pistenverhältnisse morgen... juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2006)

Bei www.bike-components.de gibts billige und normale leichte die net 3-4mm dick sind.


G.


----------



## littledevil (18. Januar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> au weh sieht ja echt net gut aus @carre
> 
> ja war mal wieder ziemlich stressig die letzte zeit, aber jetzt sollts eigentlich weng besser werden.
> 
> rohloff ist soweit drin, brauch ja nur noch n 38er kettenblatt vorn, hab net dacht dass des so schwierig ist eins aufzutreiben.


glaub ich hab noch eins.. muss mal nachschauen..


----------



## littledevil (18. Januar 2006)

nein.. doch nicht.. nur im intense hab ich eins verbaut


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Januar 2006)

okay schade, wär net schlecht gewesen


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Januar 2006)

Fährt morgen wer mit am Hempelsberg  
So ab 1700 ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt morgen wer mit am Hempelsberg
> So ab 1700 ...




Bin heut auch mal "wieder" in der Schule


@Dr. Stefan Frank, der Arzt den die.....: Werd heute dein Twentivorjurokiernbladl mitbestellen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Januar 2006)

@ supa : bei mir ists schlecht heut  

@ jörg: jo danke.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2006)

Hmm heut is schlecht
war gestern bei optimalen Bedingune meine Ski ausprobieren! Fahren sich besser wie die anderen. Am WE is übrigens nen Kite festival in wun so mit Red bull Hummer und so!!

www.snowtime.org

mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm heut is schlecht
> war gestern bei optimalen Bedingune meine Ski ausprobieren! Fahren sich besser wie die anderen. Am WE is übrigens nen Kite festival in wun so mit Red bull Hummer und so!!
> 
> www.snowtime.org
> ...




Blöder Sport......oder geht des auch im Wald 

Hab schon gehört das du gestern auch in Mehlmeisel warst 


G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (19. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Blöder Sport......oder geht des auch im Wald
> 
> Hab schon gehört das du gestern auch in Mehlmeisel warst
> 
> ...




geht erst oberhalb der Baumgrenze...kannst ja was neues erfinden Kitebiken. 
Rohloff verkaufen und nen Kitedrachen holen. denn Drachen lenkst du dann ganz normal mit dem Lenker und 'Klickies sind eh Pflicht...so den fly on


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

Nee..will mir keine Klickies kaufen. 
Aber hab mal gesehen das des auch ohne überhaupt was an de Füßen geht....mit Sachen (Felsen usw.) hoch und zwischen durch laufen. 
hatte irgenwie etwas von einem Videospiel mit nur einem Leben 


@Dr. SportaQ: hab mein Ski jetzt auch frisch mit Suprawachs gewachsen lassen 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Nee..will mir keine Klickies kaufen.
> Aber hab mal gesehen das des auch ohne überhaupt was an de Füßen geht....mit Sachen (Felsen usw.) hoch und zwischen durch laufen.
> hatte irgenwie etwas von einem Videospiel mit nur einem Leben
> 
> ...



mhm des ist aber schlecht, dann derlenkst (wie schreibt man des in hochdeutsch ) sie ja gar nimmer...   
ich bräucht a mal so nen vollautomatischen brettlwachser... 

geht eigentlich heut abend was, hätt vielleicht weng freizeit...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

Ja abendliches Extremecoutsching  

Hab mir eben ein vorderes Laufrad fürs Switch geebayt.......mit Tune Steckachsnabe ........in Gold 
.....und hoffentlich passen in Tublesfelgen auch Schläuche rein 
Außerdem hat die neue Kette heute wieder 40 Gramm bei gleicher Länge gebracht

Geht eigentlich am WoEnd mal Skifahren....tagsüber.


G.


----------



## littledevil (20. Januar 2006)

boah 40 gramm.. das ist ja fast eine halbe tafel schoki ..haha


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

hmm bin auch mal wieder online ...

wie schauts aus ... biken im wald denk ich mal zur zeit keine chance ... ski fahrn? liegt noch schnee?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> geht eigentlich heut abend was, hätt vielleicht weng freizeit...



schlittenfahren müss mer mal wieder ... oder kugeln schubsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2006)

sorry, bin mittlerweile leider schon für heut ausgebucht, höchstens sonntag wär noch was frei   war am mi mitn jörg mal am mehlmeisel ging ganz gut, aber wies jetzt ist durch den regen heut


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

hab noch lange zwei wochen eh keine zeit für sowas


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

besserer smilie wär das gewesen


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2006)

jepp bei mir wars jetzt a die letzte zeit weng stressig, aber jetzt wirds langsam wieder....   naja die gehn a rum  
kugel schubsen wär cool gewesen, leider hab i jetzt schon was anderes ausgemacht, naja holen wir nach


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

hmm mal wieder ski fahrn ?? ... für das hab ich natürlich schon zeit  freiluftbetätigung mein ich ... macht den kopf frei *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

Schnee gibts ohne Ende.....und am OKo war nie über Null Grad.
Will mal wieder Oko fahren......glaube morgen sind garnimmer so viele Leute unterwegs.
Irgendwie so ab 11:15Uhr am Parkplatz....also ich würde Fleckl vorziehen, dann können wir bei der letzten Fahrt Backcountrieshoren. 

Oder hast du auch irgendwie eine Zeitplanung?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

mir wär 9:30 viel lieber ... bekommt man leichter nen parkplätzlein


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mir wär 9:30 viel lieber ... bekommt man leichter nen parkplätzlein




Wie wäre es mit 10 am P  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

hmm das prob is ... was für ne karte kaufen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das prob is ... was für ne karte kaufen wir




Bis 13 Uhr 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

na dann müss mer aber ab 9 anfangen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

Gäb eine ab 11  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

um 9 sind aber die pisten noch frei ... da nicht nur du so nen langschläfer bist


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

Oder ne Tageskarte.......kostet 4 Euro mehr.

Oder wir treffen uns diesmal wirklich oben 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> um 9 sind aber die pisten noch frei ... da nicht nur du so nen langschläfer bist



Mußte jeden Tag um 5e raus 
Und schreib mal net immer wenn ich gerade drüber bin 

Machmer einfach ich bin um 10:15 oben droben am Lift

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2006)

ok is nen argument ...

hmm meinst den ganzen tag skifahren ... 
hmm net das wir uns wieder net treffen und ich den ganzen tag allein muss


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

......3h ist eh meine muskuläre Anerobmaximalleistung.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

Mist....ich ruf dich jetzt an


----------



## OLB Carre (21. Januar 2006)

dere, hab mit der gabel eigentlich nix schlimmes angestellt, is glatt durchgebrochen! habs erst gecheckt, als sich die lagerung von meiner XT Vorderradnabe aufgelöst hat!  hab mit vorbehalt gehört, dass MZ probleme mit dem gussverfahren hatte, lufteinschluss...! drecks gelumpe, wiegt über drei kilo und hält immer noch nix aus! werds mal einschicken! übrigens hab ich im fully ein neues gäbelschen! 66 light mit ETA!  so, viel spass noch! sersn!


----------



## Stylo77 (21. Januar 2006)

servus 
sind morgen mit den snowscootern auch da vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> servus
> sind morgen mit den snowscootern auch da vielleicht sieht man sich ja



Meine Beine sind von heute absolut hin 
Über 5Stunden ohne Pause in so einem Gelände halten meine Oberschenkel einfach nimmer.  
Aber man weiß ja nie was morgen ist 
Kleiner sehr wichtiger Tip: Auf der Bischofsgüner Seite Parken und auch da runterfahren.
Die Flecklseite ist absolut untauglich...besonders wenn man sich noch hinsetzten kann.


@Emän: Man war die letzte Zwangsfahrt Richtung Fleckl     
Die Bergwacht hat mittendrin gerade wieder jemanden eingeschnürt.....mitten im Flachen 
Und hundert Meter weiter ist wieder eine Frau von der Piste abgekommen und war ein wenig benommen.
Ich hab netmal mehr Drehungen gemacht weil sonst hätte es noch länger gedauert irgendwann unten anzukommen.
Und überall sitzen die Snowboarder rum im Flachen.....oder sie stehen weil sie keinen Vortrieb mehr haben  


G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (21. Januar 2006)

war heut leider net bei euch, die MAMA hat mir ihr Audo net gegeben. Aber morgen komm ich so um 13 nach Bischofgrün. Ich hoffe mal das morgen nicht soviel los ist. Hab keinen bock 20min am Lift anzustehen und für eine Fahrt 3,50dann zu löhnen. Also wenn mir die Schlange zu groß ist fahr ich unten im Park...da steht nämlich niemand am Lift an.
War heut wohl soviel los???
Des Prob bei den meisten Ski u. Snowboardern ist das sie absolut unsportlich sind, also raus aus dem Auto rein in den Lift ab auf die Bretter und ab ins KH.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> war heut leider net bei euch, die MAMA hat mir ihr Audo net gegeben. Aber morgen komm ich so um 13 nach Bischofgrün. Ich hoffe mal das morgen nicht soviel los ist. Hab keinen bock 20min am Lift anzustehen und für eine Fahrt 3,50dann zu löhnen. Also wenn mir die Schlange zu groß ist fahr ich unten im Park...da steht nämlich niemand am Lift an.
> War heut wohl soviel los???
> Des Prob bei den meisten Ski u. Snowboardern ist das sie absolut unsportlich sind, also raus aus dem Auto rein in den Lift ab auf die Bretter und ab ins KH.



Vorsicht, gerade auf der Parkseite stehen die Schlangen, weil da die leichte Abfahrt ist.
Auf der andern Hempelseite ist immer net so schlimm. Außerdem ist das die durch die Wälder Fahrseite. 


Ja mim Oko ist des so eine Sache.....heute war es gar net so schlimm.
Erst so 14:30 sind plötzlich viele Leute dagewesen 
Würde eh auf der Bigriseite parken.
Wenn du Früh kommst (weniger los) lohnt sich eine Tageskarte (18 Euro)
Ansonsten die ab elfe (ca14 Euro)
Wenn du noch weniger anstehen willst dann 9-13Uhr (13.50 E´s)
Die von 13 bis 16 Uhr ist zwar auch billig aber da sind dann mehr Leute da die evtl des ganze mit der Lust vereiteln 
Punktekarten sind Kagge...voll teuer.

Also mein Rat echt mal früh aufstehen und um 9ne am Lift stehen, dann klappts auf jedenfall auf der Bigriseite

Die Lifttrassenabfahrten sind ja net offiziell, deswegen auch nicht ausgeschildert.
Einfach vom Lift raus Richtung BigriPiste und ein Stück bevor es bergab geht links in den Wanderweg rein und wenn man dann wieder die Gondeln sieht....genau da hin...als net rechts abbiegen.
Oder vom Lift raus und gleich am Lift an der Holzreling die ein wenig rausschaut entlang.
Und dann über die beschneiten Felsen runter.....sind eigentlich nur unsere Spuren von heute drinn.

G


----------



## Ken****Barbie (21. Januar 2006)

Danke Jörg,

nee ich meine den Park unten in Bischofsgrün neben der Liftstadion. Den haben die erst vor 2Wochen hingebaut. Lauter grüne Obstacles...hat irgendwas da könnte man sich ja vorstellen man rockt nen eingeschneiten Bullenbus da fährst gleich nochmal ne Nr. aggro. Ich hab mir des so gedacht in Bigri parken, schauen ob viel am Sessellift los ist, falls nicht erst ein paar abfahrten Nord am Oko auch die Lifttrasse und dann noch ne 20pkt. Karte unten am Schlepper im Park.

@Stylo und geht was mitm Snowscoot?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2006)

Ahhh.....des hab ich noch garnet gesehen. 
Hmmmh, der Emän hat doch da heute geparkt. 
Der sieht auch immer nur des was direkt vor ihm ist
Vielleicht komm ich doch mal morgen vorbei.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2006)

ich hab nichts gesehen ... aber mir würd sowas auch net ins auge fallen 

morgen solls ja sogar fast sonnig werden ... da kommen dann sicher mehr als heut auf die idee ski fahren zu wollen  waren heut schon mehr unterwegs als ich gedacht hätt bei dem sauwetter 

1300 is keine gute zeit ... morgenstund hat gold im mund  so um 11 merkt man dann das langsam alle aufgewacht sind 

snowscootter is wohl doch erlaubt am ochsenkopf?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2006)

Pohh....hat schon wieder -10.41 Grad am Oko.
Dann hat es rechnerisch an der Liftstation -6.9 Grad.
Aber von sonnig sind wir schon noch weit weg.
Fühl mich total gerädert von gestern........mal shaun ob des in einer h anders ausschaut. 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (22. Januar 2006)

war sehr geil heut mit den scootern die lifttrasse runter 
aber irgendwie keinen von euch gesehen


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Januar 2006)

mahlzeit, war letzten sonntag mitm sebi radlfahrn (Blaukäppchen , war in saalbach slopestyle mit dabei) und da hat er sich abgelegt und sich a stückl von der ferse abgebrochen! jetzt liegt er seit ner woche im krankenhaus und is gestern operiert worden! ihm hams jetzt zwei schrauben durch den knöchel gejagt! kacke! der wird scho wieder! na dann servus! 
da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> war sehr geil heut mit den scootern die lifttrasse runter
> aber irgendwie keinen von euch gesehen




Hab mich heute zu nichts aufraffen können wo man stehen muß 
Haben die die Dinger einfach so mitgenommen oder erstmal geschaut wie des mit dem Transport funktioniert.


G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (22. Januar 2006)

ich bin den Nachmittag in Fleckel vorbeigefahren und nachdem die Autos schon auf der Strasse geparkt haben bin ich gleich mal weiter nach Fichtelberg gefahren um mir die Bealm Alb anzuschauen. War voll der Griff ins Klo von der Strecke her. Was gut war war das Wetter der Schnee und das die da nen richtig geilen Kicker haben, genial gemacht 
Dannach sind wir dann noch nach ne 10er Karte Hempelsberg u. Geiersberg verfahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin den Nachmittag in Fleckel vorbeigefahren und nachdem die Autos schon auf der Strasse geparkt haben bin ich gleich mal weiter nach Fichtelberg gefahren um mir die Bealm Alb anzuschauen. War voll der Griff ins Klo von der Strecke her. Was gut war war das Wetter der Schnee und das die da nen richtig geilen Kicker haben, genial gemacht
> Dannach sind wir dann noch nach ne 10er Karte Hempelsberg u. Geiersberg verfahren.




Oh....Nachmittag Fleckl. 
Da muß man ja schon Glück habe durchfahren zu können.....war eine weise Entscheidung nicht anzuhalten.

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (23. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich heute zu nichts aufraffen können wo man stehen muß
> Haben die die Dinger einfach so mitgenommen oder erstmal geschaut wie des mit dem Transport funktioniert.
> 
> 
> G.



die habens einfach mitgenommen und waren super freundlich ,
super wetter und max 10min angestanden 
werd in den nächsten wochen wohl öfter kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> die habens einfach mitgenommen und waren super freundlich ,
> super wetter und max 10min angestanden
> werd in den nächsten wochen wohl öfter kommen




Sag auf jedenfall bescheid.
Wenn damit auch Lifttrasse gut funktioniert will ich die Dinger auf jedenfall mal in Action sehen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2006)

hmm was ski am bike so alles verändern 

so tauch dann mal so wie es ausschaut für 2 wochen unter  hoffentlich wirds wetter sch...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2006)

Ab in die Schule.


G.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2006)

@jörg bzw all
wollt ab mi abend mal schifahren gehn geht da was wie has den schicht müssen doch mal den park bei nacht fahren!

mfg


----------



## littledevil (23. Januar 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> war sehr geil heut mit den scootern die lifttrasse runter
> aber irgendwie keinen von euch gesehen


die scooter von sunn? oder welches modell?



			
				Carre schrieb:
			
		

> a stückl von der ferse abgebrochen


wow.. klingt nicht so gut


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg bzw all
> wollt ab mi abend mal schifahren gehn geht da was wie has den schicht müssen doch mal den park bei nacht fahren!
> 
> mfg



Abend  
Ne muß da Nachmittag zum Zahnarzt und des länger.....da wird dann danach nichts draus.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. Januar 2006)

Wie schauts denn aus, fährt morgen abend (~1700) wer mit Hempelsberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts denn aus, fährt morgen abend (~1700) wer mit Hempelsberg



Schon wieder Abend 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2006)

ist des net momentan weng schattig draußen, brrrr
bin ja normal net so verfroren, aber momentan is scha echt saukalt....


----------



## Stylo77 (23. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> die scooter von sunn? oder welches modell?



von crighton oder www.snowbmx.de


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2006)

donnerstag abend hätt ich vielleicht zeit zum skirutschen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2006)

Schon wieder zurrück...oder durchgefallen. 

Ihr habt ja alle an unterschiedlichen Tagen Zeit.....aber immer Abend 
Wie wäre es mit Donnersteg Nachmittag.....also direkt nach Mittag.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2006)

netzteil vom laptop vergessen und erst am samstag ne prüfung 
direkt nach mittag ... ja hätt ich zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> netzteil vom laptop vergessen und erst am samstag ne prüfung
> direkt nach mittag ... ja hätt ich zeit



Ab wann.
Könnte heute meine Arbeitszeit ein wenig freier gestalten.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2006)

Evtl. eine 13-16 Uhr Karte.
Back Country Riding......hab nämlich neue gefährliche Ideen


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2006)

Emän AUFSTEHEN  

Trinke gerade mein erates Bier dieses Jahr...Veltins Alkoholreduziert...echt mal wieder lecker.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2006)

okopf meinst ... hmm ... hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2006)

Will unbedingt Oko........werde auf jedenfall um 12:45 in Bigri sein.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2006)

ok


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2006)

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Januar 2006)

Morgen hätte ich eher Zeit, 1500 Hempelsberg ?!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen hätte ich eher Zeit, 1500 Hempelsberg ?!



Mal schauen.
Ich schreib morgen Vormittag bescheid.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2006)

Hat sich erledigt...muß jetzt doch einen Ruhetag machen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2006)

Hei Jungs,
haben gerade eine provesorische wahrscheinliche Endzustandszugverlegung an Dr. Stefans Rohloffkona´s montiert.
Jetzt kommt noch das 38er Blatt drauf und dann kommt ein kurzer Zugverlegungsfahrtest heut Nachmittag.
Und des Rad wiegt, trotz Rohloff, Mag 30 Felgen, 888 und im Schnitt 1.1kg Reifen, nur 20.5kg. (ganz zu schweigen vom Sattel )

Also hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder. Zur Zeit hat ja immer jeder und ich zu anderen zeiten Zeit und Lust. 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Jungs,
> haben gerade eine provesorische wahrscheinliche Endzustandszugverlegung an Dr. Stefans Rohloffkona´s montiert.
> Jetzt kommt noch das 38er Blatt drauf und dann kommt ein kurzer Zugverlegungsfahrtest heut Nachmittag.
> Und des Rad wiegt, trotz Rohloff, Mag 30 Felgen, 888 und im Schnitt 1.1kg Reifen, nur 20.5kg. (ganz zu schweigen vom Sattel )
> ...



jepp, dachte es währe jetzt mit rohloff schon einiges schwerer, aber hält sich sozusagen in maßen !!!  
und du darfst meinen schraubbaren sattel inclusive 8er inbus net vergessen, der wiegt ja auch hölle!!!   

so im übrigen sind wir heut heil durchgekommen rohlofftestfahrt war super, keine probleme!

5* DH  hatte heut aber 5 minus Sterne!!!   ging gar net gut. man sah nicht wirklich wo es unterm zusammengetretenen schnee fest genug zum fahren war und wanderer natürlich ohne ende... 
jörg hatte spikes drauf, brachten aber nicht wirklich was..


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2006)

Wenn du des eine mal Öl wechseln willst, dann mußte dir des Set mit Spühlflüssigkeit kaufen.
Hab übriegens mit der neuen Sattelkombie nur knapp 200g gespart.
Du würdest fast genau ein halbes Kilo einsparen. 
Aber der Rückschrittschock von 140g Mehrgewicht durch die große Scheibe ist zumindest wieder gut abgenagt 


G.


PS: Der 5Sterne Dh war wirklich nicht wert sich das anzutun. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (30. Januar 2006)

Hab am MI nachmittag (~1400) Zeit  
Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab am MI nachmittag (~1400) Zeit
> Jörg



Die Woche beginnt meine Arbeitszeit um 13:30Uhr 
Heute hatte ich frei...war klettern am Rudolfstein. 
Mußten aber erst freischaufeln. 
Und dann mit den Skiern wieder runter. 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2006)

Gab eine kleine Verschiebung....jetzt beginnt meine Arbeitszeit erst um ca. in etwa 15:30Uhr.

Also vorher hätte ich Zeit


Mal was anderes gleiches....hätte wer Bock am Woend auf den Arber mitzufahren 
Die haben da eine Weltcupstrecke die wo alleine das Befahren schon schwer  tun tuen sein soll 
Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren was schwer eigentlich ist 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Januar 2006)

Ich seh ja dann ob du da bist.
Bin ab 1400 am Hempelsberg


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2006)

Schau´mer mal, falls ich morgen komm ob ich da dann noch da bin.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

Schaut mal mein neues Laufrad 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (1. Februar 2006)

nun muss ich das gute zeugs nur noch anbauen...


----------



## Schoschi (1. Februar 2006)

Sers
@ Jörg: War vor 2 Wochen mal am Arber. Wennst da was erleben willst musst entweder Bus oder Taxi fahren. Da hats vorher die ganze Nacht geschneit. Glaube die waren alle bei Walter Röhrl in der Fahrschule. Sogar nach meinen 6 Bierchen wollte ich nur noch aussteigen.................. 

Die schwarzen Pisten/Weltcupabfahrt sind eigentlich ganz lustig. Die waren nur zu faul übernacht zu präparieren, was das Ganze schon sehr interessant zu fahren machte. Aber nach ordentlich Startpilot (1 2 3 Weizen) geht alles........  

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

Schoschi: Nach 3 Weizen würde es mich nur noch rumhauen 
Hab aber schon gehört das die eisig sein soll.

@TvH: X9 kann ich locker steigern......bekomme nämlich einen Rohloff Titanschaltgriff 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Februar 2006)

Hahaaaa dann wartet mal bis ich mein ganzen neues Zeug hab  

Hempelsberg is mittlerweile auch sau vereist, nimmer schön


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Hahaaaa dann wartet mal bis ich mein ganzen neues Zeug hab
> 
> Hempelsberg is mittlerweile auch sau vereist, nimmer schön



War heute doch normal in der Arbeit.

....und ich hab schon noch mehr neuer toller Teile 

Was für neues Zeug bekommste denn.............Labertasche. 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Februar 2006)

Mavic Deetracks 
Dicke Berta Reifen
vielleicht doch noch die 66 Light ETA


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Mavic Deetracks
> Dicke Berta Reifen
> vielleicht doch noch die 66 Light ETA




Was sind Dicke Berta Reifen 
Kann man damit auf Paris rein........fahren 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Februar 2006)

Ja da is "One night in Paris" gleich mit dabei  

....die du auch hast....Big Betty


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da is "One night in Paris" gleich mit dabei
> 
> ....die du auch hast....Big Betty



Hier nur noch mal ein wenig Geschichtsuntericht.
Das ist die Dicke Berta bevor sie auf die Schiene gestellt wurde und Richtung Frankreich unterwegs war.
War glaube ich sogar mal in Grafenwöhr!!
Wobei wir ja da wieder bei den Namen Fat und Little Albert wären 

Ach, und hast du eigentlich Mittwoch immer um 14~ Uhr Zeit. Nächsten Mittwoch hätte ich auch ab da Zeit.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2006)

War heute Vormittag mal Hempeln.

Piste war frisch präperiert und null eisig 
Konnte ständig erstbespuren auf der Piste

Bei der linken Abfahrt (von oben gesehen) kann man jetzt komplett über den Holzstapel fahren 
Nur der zweite kleine Drop hat eine harte Landung. 
Aber man kann den ersten kleinen so fahren das man wieder direkt auf die Piste kommt..ist super 

Der Wald rechts der rechten Piste ist jetzt Emänland. 
Geht eine volle Racespur durch.
Bzw. hab nach dem 8ten Versuch bis zum Schluß eine Line gefunden die komplett durch flüssig war.....bis ganz runter.
Aber ist teilweise schon Slalomschuß zwischen den Bäumen.....Helmpflicht 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2006)

juhu war heut mal oko min bike, der 5 sterne dh ist heute wieder seinen namen eher gerecht geworden, war voll gut zu befahren (warsch. funktioniert der nur am we net)  

hab mir aber meine kurbel heute zerstört   son mist....


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Februar 2006)

Was heißt zerstört?
Frostsprengung


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2006)

Wie schaut´s den morgen mit einer 13-16 Uhr Karte aus 
Hätte Zeit.

@Dr. Stefan: Wie kann man sich im Winter die Kurbel ruinieren. 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut´s den morgen mit einer 13-16 Uhr Karte aus
> Hätte Zeit.


Zeit hätte ich auch, aber Oko mit normalen Ski is laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2006)

Die Lifttrasse ist nie langweilig.

Ich könnte dir ein paar Salomon Blades leihen.



G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2006)

frag mich net wie und warum? hab nix gemacht.... ehrlich!!!  
ist einfach das bedalgewinde ausgebrochen...  
mal sehen ob da was auf garantie geht... glaub ich aber fast net... 

welche kurbel war des was du gemeint hast jörg ?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2006)

Ne Raze Faze Evolve DH XTeip


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2006)

Hätte auch noch eine überbreite LX komplett daheim.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2006)

echt... mhm was heißt überarbeitet??
aber die ist net isis oder?
ansonsten klingt des schon interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> echt... mhm was heißt überarbeitet??
> aber die ist net isis oder?
> ansonsten klingt des schon interessant




Überarbeitet  

Ne ich meinte damit ein überbreites LX Lager.
Hatte ich vorher am Switch, damit die 2te Scheibe draufpaßte.

Aber da ja nur die Kurbel put ist...hab noch ein paar Isis Einzelkurbeln rummliegen....so zur Überbrückung, fallste fahren willst und des die richtige Seiten sind kannst da auch mal was haben. 


G.


----------



## MadBiker (3. Februar 2006)

tach, ich entschuldige mein plötzliches reinplatzen  
wollt nur mal verkünden dass ich diese saison wenns hinhaut auch mit am start bin was freeriden und solch spässe angeht! *g* 
hab jetzn poison epo rahmen..aber noch kein hr.  
im anhang mal mein schatzi  
ahja falls wer von euch zufälligerweise ne nabe 12x150mm oder ein 24" hr mit so ner nabe rumliegen hat und nicht allzuviel geld dafür will, bidde melden!


mfg chris


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2006)

MadBiker schrieb:
			
		

> tach, ich entschuldige mein plötzliches reinplatzen
> wollt nur mal verkünden dass ich diese saison wenns hinhaut auch mit am start bin was freeriden und solch spässe angeht! *g*
> hab jetzn poison epo rahmen..aber noch kein hr.
> im anhang mal mein schatzi
> ...




Hier kann man immer einfach reinplatzen, dafür ist des hier da 
Des Rad schaut ja schon mal tauglich aus, aber warum willst du ein 24Zoll Hinterrad 
Tuh dir des net an....bis jetzt hat des jeder bereut.


G.


----------



## MadBiker (3. Februar 2006)

neja also ich komm gut damit klar, stabilität is au kein thema, außer jemand hat nen satz 26"er, da kann ich ein 24" doubletrack vr mit ner grimeca 20mm nabe hergeben und noch kohle...bräuchte dann halt 26" qr20 vorne und 26" 12x150 hinten..aber erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich..  
aber warum sollte des so schlecht sein 24" zu fahren?bin damit schon mal ein banshee morphine gefahren, mein altes hardtail und lief alles geil...okay manuals und wheelies sind damit schwerer  weils bike hochsteigt wie ne rakete


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2006)

Wenn´s uneben und steinig wird ist des net so schön.
Besonders vorne könnte man schnell wo hängenbleiben, wenn man 26 Zoll gewohnt ist.
Ja, bei der 150er Achsbreite haben die wenigsten eins zuviel daheimliegen 


G.


----------



## MadBiker (3. Februar 2006)

ja leider  
die günstigste wär von cmp für 99.- aber dann fehlen mir noch felge und speichen und wer ders einspeichen kann und sowas..
is zum verzweifeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Februar 2006)

so ... EMan is back und hat morgen den ersten tag von den 5 wochen nichtstun 

mental total fertig ... körperlich am boden ... aber endlich wieder frei 

wie schauts aus auf den trails? leider is ja das kaiserwetter jetzt wieder vorbei ... ich tret aus der kirche aus ... die unfähigen dreckschweine da oben


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Februar 2006)

dere eman
mhm trails waren letzte woche noch ganz gut befahrbar, zumindest der 5* dh 
aber des soll ja milder werden und schneien  

schreib morgen auch meine letzte prüfung für die nächste zeit  

hab mitn jörg mal ausgemacht die wo mal ski und rad fahren zu gehen, aber erst ab mi, da hab ich auch dann schon immer mittag schule aus 

können wir ja mal zam schreien wenn wo was geht!?!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2006)

hmm was mir grad so einfällt ... mal bock nach bozi dar zum skifahren zu fahren ... würd mich schon mal interessieren


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2006)

War gestern Okobeiken.
Wollte nach der Arbeit mal eine schelle Runde drehen...sind aber dann 2 draus geworden 
Waren absolut geniale Bedingungen 
Bergauf ganz viel Eis, super zu fahren....mit Spikes......
......und bergab auch am 5Sterne Weg sogar teilweise so glatt das die wenigen Wanderer sogar neben deben dem Weg im Schnee runtergingen 
Einfach supergenial wenn des Rad so um die Trailkurven flutsch 

Schade das heute wieder alles vorbei ist 
Wollte eigentlich auch mal die Lifttrasse die Woche runter 
Weil die Bedingungen dort zum Schluß mit Skiern sich so verändert hatten (war letzten Fr 10 Abfahrten dort), daß man einen Geschwindigkeitsschock bekam.
Man konnte plötzlich alles problemlos überspringen wo man früher net ganz drüberkam.
Hab sogar eine neue Linie gefunden um über den letzten Graben, nach der letzten Forststraßenüberquerung, bevor man bei der Sprungschanze rauskommt, zu überspringen. 
An dem Tag war zum Schluß der Grieskram oben im Häusle gesessen, und dem hat mein Abbiegen direkt hinterm Häuschen net so gefallen. 



Also ich hätte dann heute noch keine Zeit, aber ab Mittwoch immer ab nach Mittag.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2006)

mach nur weiter mit den schlägen ins innerste


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mach nur weiter mit den schlägen ins innerste




Radfahren hat sich dann wohl erstmal erledigt

 Und ich hab noch net mal von der Raceline am Hempelsberg erzählt....da war Emäntag und du warst net da, bzw. und ich mußte alleine fahren.


Aber dafür kann man neu Skilines in der Schnee erstbeziehen.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Februar 2006)

bin am sonntag ein wenig skido gefahren - hat schon auch was - so mit motor.
haben uns von auch von dem ding den berg hochziehen lassen  

nein - einen backflip hab ich nicht gemacht


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2006)

hmm morgen wirds wohl regnen .. ob da skifahren spass macht ... hmm mal überlegen  muss eigentlich mal wieder raus


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2006)

Meinst des ist Pampe.

Hatte am Oko aber nie über Null Grad.
Jch muß mich aber glaube ich um jeden Preis bewegen 
....wenn´s net regnet.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2006)

hmm ... ski sind extra gewachst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2006)

Meine net......aber egal, dann werd ich versuchen durch mein überproportionales exponezial gesteigertes Können an dir drannzubleiben 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2006)

PS: ich kann um13Uhr an der Liftkartenkaufstelle sein....oh telefon klingelt.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2006)

nord oder süd? ... ich werd wohl schon ab 1200 fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> nord oder süd? ... ich werd wohl schon ab 1200 fahren



Was soll denn diese Frage  Natürlich Bigri 
Gut dann bin ich um 13 Uhr an der Station.

Hat gerade der Stefan (Dr. Q) angerufen.
Ist für mich jetzt aber nimmer erreichbar (Schule)
Haben ausgemacht du schickst ihn eine SMS was wir machen, damit er evtl. nachkommen kann.

Bis spähter.


G.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2006)

Hi  jörg

hab nen sattel für dich udn dne armin seinen rahmen in was weiß silbrenens getauscht rahmen bring ich freitag mit anch hause!


mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2006)

@WastlÄtWürfel: Suppa Ich fone dich morgen mal.
Heute wären die Bedingungen am Oko für deine Ski echt gut gewesen.
Jedesmal oben wieder durch optisch unberührte Schneefelder.


@Emän: Wo bleibt das Höhenprofil??
Meine Beine sind kaputt


@Dr.StefanFrank oder sonst wer: Freitag Zeit......zum Hempeln. Dann brauch´mer auch net schoh so bald.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2006)

ja war genial ... keine ahnung ... ja schlechter das wetter um so geiler kanns sein 

höhenprofil ... hmm mach ich gleich


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2006)

was mir noch einfällt ... solche trottel wie der kangoo oder was das war der vor dir gefahren ist zwingen andere riskant überholen zu müssen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2006)

der berg is übrigends net gewachsen während wir gefahren sind ... das war das wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2006)

Der Huckl 8 und 9 hat mich dann wohl fertig gemacht.
Die hellrote Linie ist wohl die Herzfrequenz.....hast dann aber 4 Liftfahrten gebraucht um dich an den Lift zu gewöhnen 
Und man sieht das des nach dem Aussteigen gleich mal was tolles kommt.
Die Spitzen sind dann immer die Anfahrt auf irgendwas des schiefgehen kann

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2006)

ja man sieht gut das das untere stück schon was anstrengendes an sich hat


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

Noch eine Anmerkung....des ist fei so viel wie 32mal Hempelsberg...bei mir und 44 mal bei dir  

Kein Wunder das ich immer so fertig bin. 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Februar 2006)

hi
also freitag ist weng schlecht bei mir weil ich erst um 14.20 von schule daheim bin und um 6 schon wieder in mak sein muss, würde dann weng kurz zum fahren werden. aber sa und so hab ich zeit!! da soll ja auchs wetter weng schöner werden...


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2006)

hmm heut wärs doch schön


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> also freitag ist weng schlecht bei mir weil ich erst um 14.20 von schule daheim bin und um 6 schon wieder in mak sein muss, würde dann weng kurz zum fahren werden. aber sa und so hab ich zeit!! da soll ja auchs wetter weng schöner werden...



Samstag müßten wir dann halt schon richtig Vormittag anfangen, weil ja Wochenende ist......und.....hmmmh....ja mal schauen...ich müßt nämlich Samstag Vormittag auch mal nach WUN.....hmmh....aber des müßte ich schon hinkriegen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm heut wärs doch schön




Was schreibst denn schon wieder vor mir 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm heut wärs doch schön



....und bei mir gehts heute net...erst wieder morgen.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

Ach noch was @Stefan:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7216467958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2006)

das mitm wetter nehm ich ganz schnell zurück  da täuscht doch die sonne tatsächlich voll an


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

In Neusorg täuscht sie jetzt gerade
Sogar so toll das ich zum Schneeschippen rausgehen wollte.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach noch was @Stefan:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7216467958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> 
> G.



jepp danke, ich tus mal beobachten!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

Ohne Worte


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2006)

Also bei mir schauts heute so in etwa aus. 
Werd heute Hempeln gehen...aber weiß net genau wann, weil ich noch net so weiß wenn ich von der Arbeit rauskomm.
Und muß wahrscheinlich erstmal Schneeschaufeln wenn ich heimkomm.  
Da ich heute früh schon gerade noch überhaupt rausgekommen bin  
Usw.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2006)

hmm net morgen hempeln? 

morgen solls ja auch ganz annehmbar werden das wetter


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2006)

eingeschlafen? ... hmm werd wohl jetzt okopf ... morgen is das wetter zu schön dort 

wennst hempelsberg fährst ... ruf an ... könnt ich vielleicht hinkommen wenn ich noch bock hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2006)

Oko schaff ich heute zeitlich net 

Ansonsten, mal schauen.........morgen kann ich ja nommal mithempeln.

Und wenn du net da bist kann ich wenigstens für morgen die "richtigen" Linien in den neuen Schnee reinfahren 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2006)

hmm schaut schon winzig aus der hempelsberg ... aber der fichtenslalom war schon der wahnsinn


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2006)

11mal pro h Hempeln, des hab ich gestern daheim auch errechnet .....ist das jetzt ein HF-Training 
Ja, so um die Fichten auf einer festgelegten Spur.....hmmh....hatte irgendwie was von Langlauf 
Solche Bedingungen sind schon irgendwie sensationell ......und keiner merkts *hehe*

Aber was hast du bei der letzten Okofahrt 10min lang auf etwa 700 m Höhe gemacht......
.....und was geschah da am Anfang auf dem Parkplatz?


@Dr. Stefan oder gleich Ormin: Falls meine Email net angekommen ist, weil meine Daten zu alt sind. Hab ich gestern vom Wastl bekommen.(s.B.)


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2006)

hmm fragen über fragen 700m is der flecklparkplatz ... fällt gar net auf das ich dazwischen mal autogefahren bin


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm fragen über fragen 700m is der flecklparkplatz ... fällt gar net auf das ich dazwischen mal autogefahren bin




 Genau, da hätte ich selber drauf kommen können.
Meine Knie barauchen heut denke ich einen Tag Pausenregeneration  
Werd mich mal aktivtechnisch auf morgen konzentrieren.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2006)

ok ... 

hempelsberg war schon belastend ... besonders das erste stück oben war arg knielastig


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2006)

@Morgen: Hempel 11Uhr ???......Gegenvorschläge......oder wo anders zu einer anderen Zeit. 
Stefan (Kurbelsteigern net vergessen) fährt auch mit.

@Emän: Wenn du um 9ne anfängst kannst du in 2h locker 21mal vor uns fahren und bist dann auf dem gleichem Belastungslevel 

Hab gerade meine Dämpferhülsen gewechsel und hab mir echt gedacht ich kauf mir 1000 Stück und verkaufe sie dann in der 10 Stück Packung inkl. Auspreßwerkzeug (2teilig) für 19.90 E´s......sind gleich 1990 E´s


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2006)

ich sag mal ok


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2006)

Oke


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2006)

http://81.2.133.38/probike/

leider war ich heuer zu wenig im schnee unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2006)

Ja das Rennen verfolge ich schon länger hier im Forum....gibts ein paar Videos hier.
Nur bei mir fuktioniert nur eins und des ohne Ton 
Aber es war lange net so klar im Vorfeld wie des wird und des ganze drummrumm ist.
Aber des Ergebnis war dann doch doppelt so gut wie die Ankündigung 

Wollte gerade ein Antvir Update machen, weil´s aufgeleuchtet ist, und dann ist nach dem runterladen gekommen ich solle die neue Version 7 draufspielen....ich mach des natürlich....Ergebnis, jetzt ist garnichts mehr da  

Ach, ich schreib des nur, weil des Video in deinem Link hat meinen Puter erstmal zur "Nichtsmehrfunktion" angeregt. 

Ach und meine Tune Nabe paßt optisch perfekt ins RMX ....nur um mal was positives zu schreiben.


G.


PS: @Dr. Stefan: Aufstehen  und net vergessen heute Abend lauft die Kurbel aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2006)

also fahrn mer hin


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2006)

Jetzt hat dein Link endlich mal richtig funktioniert.
Ist ja schon nächste Woche.
Sieht durchdacht aus....wenn des net so ein Ausscheidungsrenne wäre , dann könnte ich mir das richtig vorstellen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2006)

ja das is schon nen hacken dran leider ... aber wär sicher geil


----------



## OLB Carre (12. Februar 2006)

mein fully is wieder komplett! das selbe bild is auch in guter qualität in meiner galerie! bis irgendwann! da Carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2006)

@carre ... schönes ding ... 

@jörg ... morgen die letzte chance vorm regen ski zu fahren ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @carre ... schönes ding ...
> 
> @jörg ... morgen die letzte chance vorm regen ski zu fahren ...



Wollt dich gerade die neuesten News abfragen.

Warste heute Rad fahren oder Skifahren.
Falls Nr. 1....wie ist der 5Sterne Dh.

Bei mir schauts so aus.....hmmh....wenn ich morgen Mittag aufsteh, dann würde ich die ab 13 Uhr Karte nehmen...am Oko.
Muß ich halt schauen das mein Metabolismus einigermaßen hinhaut  
Aber scheint ja wirklich erstmal das letzte mal zu sein und da muß man sich schon aufraffen.
Könnten wir uns ja dann irgendwie treffen....oder hast du vor wo anders zu fahren?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2006)

radfahren war ich ... aber das geht netmal gscheit auf der strasse ... hast dauernd schmelzwassser in der fresse  kann mir net vorstellen das der 5* dh geht ... zumindest net gut 

da ich dann noch tanken war bei unseren tschechischen nachbarn bin ich gleich schnell noch nen paar abfahrten in schloppach runter ... man die haben da nen snowboardabsprungdings in der winterberg 6X haushoch liga dort ... hab aber keinen springen gesehen 

hab schon an okopf gedacht ... auch wenn ich langsam die schnautze voll hab  aber bedingungen dürften morgen wohl nochmal opti sein
fahr am sonntag wenns wetter net zu schlecht is wohl 3 tage ins stubaital und weis jetzt schon das ich dort mit snowblades  wohl keinen spass haben werde


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2006)

Dann mach´mer morgen nommal Oko.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2006)

www.alpinum-schulenberg.de
www.racepark.de

Ist ungefähr ziemlich genau da 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2006)

ja da liegt der harz ... mal schauen ... wenns wetter passt 

naja dann sehen wir uns am okopf


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2006)

@Eman: Boah, meine Beine  Zum Glück ist morgen nur Bastelltag 
Die Post ist Abends um 17:30 Uhr noch gekommen und hat mir mein Titanteil gebracht 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2006)

ja war gestern schon anstrengend ....


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2006)

Juhu doch Hoffnung am Donnerstag.      


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2006)

wie kann man sich nur auf regen freuen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2006)

Mißt.....aktuelle Veränderung 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2006)

Ach nochwas gewichtsfetischistischtitanisches Neues   *hehe*


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (15. Februar 2006)

geil, endlich regnets, weg mit dem drecks schnee!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2006)

irgendwie schneits immernoch


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Februar 2006)

Tach, bei uns schneits...
Am So hab ich ne Skitour gemacht , des war  




			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nochwas gewichtsfetischistischetitanische Neues   *hehe*
> 
> 
> G.



 Schönes Ding

meine neuen Sachen müssten auch bald kommen  

@Carre
Hast du die Gabel mal gewogen? Und keine Steckachsenprobleme?
Wenn ich mal Geld übrig hab kauf ich mir die auch


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2006)

Grade ist der Schnee in richtigen Regen übergegangen 
Des könnte eine richtige heichslerei werden.


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (16. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre
> Hast du die Gabel mal gewogen? Und keine Steckachsenprobleme?
> Wenn ich mal Geld übrig hab kauf ich mir die auch



nee, hab mir die ausgesucht, wo ich die steckachse auch ohne probleme rein krieg, passt aufn mm genau! hatt aber auch schon einige 66 und 888 von ´06 in der hand ghabt, bei denen es net wirklich gepasst hat! (2 - 5 mm versatz ) gewogen hab ich die gabel nich, aber die kiste is etz leichter als vorher (vorher Z 150 und hinten ne doubletrack???)  trotzdem noch 19,6 kg!   egal! guts nächtla!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2006)

Ja des ist schon mal ein Fortschritt das die Doppeldreck nimmer drinn ist 
Aber warum wiegt des 19,6kg und mit welchen Reifen?


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (16. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja des ist schon mal ein Fortschritt das die Doppeldreck nimmer drinn ist
> Aber warum wiegt des 19,6kg und mit welchen Reifen?
> 
> 
> G.



Big Betty sind drauf, mit stink normalen schläuchen. rahmen is relativ schwer, dämpfer is net da leichteste, DJ-Sattel, kettenführung....des lappert sich scho zam! 
auf wieviel kg hastn dei switch scho?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> Big Betty sind drauf, mit stink normalen schläuchen. rahmen is relativ schwer, dämpfer is net da leichteste, DJ-Sattel, kettenführung....des lappert sich scho zam!
> auf wieviel kg hastn dei switch scho?



Werde heute wenn ich meinen Schlaltgriff montiert und umgereift habe mal messen.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2006)

Wiegt jetzt, jetzt auch mit großer Scheibe hinten, BB´s und 2.5er Schwalbeschläuchen genau 18.1kg.

Aber den Sattel muß ich noch testen....kann deswegen sein das nommal 90g dazukommen.
Obwohl die erste Sitzprobe heute recht gut war.
Und das Gewicht ist mit dem vorderen Laufrad des aus Funktions- und Optikgründen ans RMX kommt.....und so blöd wie sich des anhört ist mein Switschlaufrad glaube ich 100g schwerer 

Aber mein Ziel ist es eigentlich mittlerweile auf 18.5kg mit richtigen Dh-Reifen zu kommen.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mein Ziel ist es eigentlich mittlerweile auf 18.5kg mit richtigen Dh-Reifen zu kommen.



Mein Ziel: Bullit 17,9   aber halt mit BB's


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2006)

Die Frage die sich mir jetzt stellt ist, wie bekommt man ein Bullit ohne DhReifen überhaupt auf 17.9Kg. 

Weil mein Rahmen schon fast 700g mehr wiegt und noch eine Rohloff drinn ist. 
Das heißt ich hab schon über 1kg von vornherein mehr.......und nix Xt Kurbel sondern Diabolus Klötze.

Also solltest du locker auf 16.9 kommen.....ohne teure Grammfuchserteile.
Aber was wiegt es denn dann jetzt eigentlich?

So, jetzt muß ich mal wieder meine Mails anschauen, weil um 21:10Uhr sind 300g weniger für mein Switch ausgeloffen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2006)

Mist, ich hab des Ding wirklich ersteigert 
Sind sonnst immer auf über 200 E´s gegangen 
Naja, 55 Cent pro Gramm ist eigentlich recht billig .....zumindest wenn´s paßt **hoff hoff**
So, dann bin ich ja schon auf 17.9kg 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2006)

Gerade hab ich wieder 30g weniger von der Post bekommen ......diesmal sogar rotierende Masse


Hmmmh....ob der Stylkontest überhaupt ist bei den Bedingungen? 


@Eman: Weißt du was biketechnisch Oko oder halt Berg.....also Eis, Schnee, Matsch 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2006)

ich war gestern aufm hometrainer ... strasse fahren is sch... nass und wald geht net 

der kontest ... oh der wär ja morgen  denk net das die da freude haben 

mal wieder bock nen paar kugeln zu schieben?


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2006)

@ Jörg

samstag nachmittag Spass skifahren gehen?

Hab ausserdem nen neune reifen den du dir mal angukcen müsstest!

mfg

wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2006)

der jörg will doch beim contest aufm geiersberg mitmachen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2006)

@Wastl: Die Mail die ich dir eben geschickt habe erübrigt sich dann wohl 
Will auf jeden Fall mal deine Salomons ausprobieren und zum Thema Reifen hab ich auch noch eine Frage an dich.
Spassschkifahren...wenn´s Wetter paßt. 
Ich fone dich morgen Vormittag mal an.

@Eman: Hometrainer  Wird man dadurch ein besserer Homer.....also ich meine den Simpson.
Kugelschieben, wäre mal wieder was.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2006)

wenn ihr fahrt ... sagen 

ja man wird nen besser simpson


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr fahrt ... sagen






Dann könnte man 3 Sachen verbinden.....eine echte Triverbindologie. 



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2006)

muss mich ja warm fahren


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage die sich mir jetzt stellt ist, wie bekommt man ein Bullit ohne DhReifen überhaupt auf 17.9Kg.



 
Meine Gabel is halt n rechter Brummer  
Vorher mit dem Dabbldreck/Minion LRS  warns denk ich ~19kg

Schau ma mal was rauskommt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Gabel is halt n rechter Brummer
> Vorher mit dem Dabbldreck/Minion LRS  warns denk ich ~19kg
> 
> Schau ma mal was rauskommt




Was hast´e denn jetzt für Laufräder......Dappelweit 
Was hast´e denn schon alles verändert.
Was hast´e denn vor dir für eine Gabel zu kaufen....66 wäre ja passend...zumindest optisch.
Usw.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2006)

Man, schneit des jetzt wieder runter 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2006)

ski fahrnn !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2006)

Hab den Wastl vor ca. 45 angerufen und da haben wir ausgemacht das ich ihn nommal in 45min anruf. 
Also jetzt halt. 
Ich mach des jetzt mal.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2006)

Ist gerade net erreichbar 
Werds in 5min nommal probieren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2006)

Hab wastlfohnt.....hab jetzt mal Mehlmeisel mit ihm vereinbart.
Oko am We ist ja net so toll und Hempel waren wir schon zu oft...drumm.
Und Mehlmeißel geht ja auch im Wald und bei dem Schneefall siehts ja keiner 
Hab mit ihm ausgemacht das ich ihn um 13 Uhr abhole.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2006)

Paßt des...fährst du schon vorher hin oder...

Gerade hats den ganzen nassen Schnee von der Garage runter...vor meiner 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2006)

eher später


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> eher später




Was jetzt eher oder später   

Treffen uns dann halt irgendwann dort.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast´e denn jetzt für Laufräder......Dappelweit
> Was hast´e denn schon alles verändert.
> Was hast´e denn vor dir für eine Gabel zu kaufen....66 wäre ja passend...zumindest optisch.
> Usw.
> ...



Bestellt sind
Mavic Deetracks
Big Bettys
36er Kettenblatt

nur des Packet dümpelt noch irgendwo in Mörsdorf rum  

haben tu ich schon die E13 DRS mit Makrolon Bashguard  

und viell. 66 Light ETA


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2006)

Des hört sich ja alles ganz gut an 

Wie schwer ist denn die 66 Light ETA......weil auf den Namen sollte man sich bei it. Gobeln net so verlassen 

Wie heißt denn der Händler in Mörsdorf...hast schon aus dem Net bestellt, oder?


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (18. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellt sind
> Mavic Deetracks
> Big Bettys
> 36er Kettenblatt
> ...



net schlecht, deetrax sind geil, hol dir die 66, is ne geile gabel, geht wie die seuche!  gewicht weiss ich auch net, hab se nich gewogen!


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Des hört sich ja alles ganz gut an
> 
> Wie schwer ist denn die 66 Light ETA......weil auf den Namen sollte man sich bei it. Gobeln net so verlassen
> 
> ...



Bestellt hab ich bei bike-components.de....
Mörsdorf is bei der Paketverfolgung gestern rausgekommen...

66 dürfte so 3kg haben


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> 66 dürfte so 3kg haben




Ja ja, der Retrotrend...........die bei Marzocci machen den halt beim Gewicht  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2006)

Nicht wirklich beachten 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2006)

hi
wart ihr jetzt eigentlich am we bladen, wenn ja wie waren denn die verhältnisse?
geht eigentlich zweiradmäßig scho wieder was im wald ? eher net oder?

@ jörg wie hast denn schicht die woch, wir könnten am mi oder so mal ne runde streeten gehen  
würde deas ganze eigentlich auch mit ner hone bzw saint kurbel funktionieren? scho oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2006)

Hei Sportasteffan,
ja wir waren in Mehlmorsel......aber ich war net Bläiden, sonder mit meine neuen Rutschern twinflippen   (s.B.)

Hab die Woche Nachmittag Arbeit 
Also Mittwoch hätte ich sogar den einen Tag Frühschicht 
Radfahren geht aber irgendwie gar nicht so toll. 
Selbst Street ist kagge wegen der ständig nassen Streets 

Ja und mit der Saint ist des so eine Sache.....da muß halt wirklich alles so sein wie es sein soll 

Hab mich aber gewundert das du die Race Face Kurbel und das 118er Lager net mitgesteigert hast.
War relativ billig.....oder die Deore Kurbel mit 125 Lager und Pedalen.....ist für 30 Euronen wegegangen. 

Aber schaumer mal.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2006)

ja habs schon gesehen, gingen gestern sogar 2 race face 118er innenlager raus aber ich habs mal wieder vergessen!!!  
aber da mei kurbel eh noch ne weile dauern wird bis se kommt präsierts jetzt net wirklich!!  

mhm gucken wir mal weil mi bin ich auch scho wieder um 1330 daheim da könnten wir also was tun
wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit klettern aus? wann wär da mal ne gelegenheit? 
was sind den des für lange snowblades??


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2006)

Klettern...evtl. Wochenende.

Ich hab meine kurzen Blades jetzt alle entgluoniert und dann halt neu konfiguriert wieder mit Gluonenmassenextrakt vermischt  

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2006)

achso, dacht scho du hast dir neue gekauft, mhm son gluonenauseinandermachgerät hat was, meinst da kann man auch innenlager mit bearbeiten??  
okay dann halt ich mir we mal für klettern frei! ist eman eigentlöich a da oder ist der in ösiland?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2006)

Glaube der kommt morgen wieder.

Ja klar kann ich mit meinem Entgluonisierer 6000 auch Innenlager bearbeiten. 
Aber bei Innenlagern muß man noch in des Loch des da in der Mitte durchgeht Papier in Konsistens von Geld reinstecken....sollte 100 draufstehen.
Dann einfach vorbeibringen und ein paar Tage später kannst du´s wieder abholen 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Februar 2006)

Muahhaa gestern is mei Zeug gekommen  

Heut Abend tu ich mal Bilder rein  

@Dr.Stefanie Frank 
Bist etz auch n Klettermax


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @Dr.Stefanie Frank




@Dr. Stefanie Frank    Hab ich was vepaßt.....oder haßt du dir jetzt ein Rosa Triko gekauft   


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2006)

@SuperTschiller: Wo bleiben die Bilder. 


Herlichstes Wetter heute am Oko....voll der Sonnenschein.
Piste hat Idealbedingungen......Trasse total glatt 
Sieht auf dem Bild nach Schnee aus, ist aber sauhart und mit den langen Skiern schon etwas unkontrolliert.
Aber mit den Kurzen wäre es jetzt schon heiß
Bin aber jetzt Knieinvalide und weiß net recht, glaube brauche Pause 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2006)

achso, na dann ists ja einfach  

@ supah nee  nee wir tun des nur mal testen ob da jörg auch immer fleißig geübt hat und ob erst auch kann


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2006)

@Super Tschi: Du weißt schon was die Wörter "heute Abend" bedeuten 
Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.

Meine Arbeitszeit hat sich jetzt schon wieder gedreht....jetzt bin ich Nachmittag daheim....den Rest der Woche

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2006)

was macht dein invalidendasein? 

wär morgen auch um halb 2 daheim!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (22. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Super Tschi: Du weißt schon was die Wörter "heute Abend" bedeuten
> Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.
> 
> Meine Arbeitszeit hat sich jetzt schon wieder gedreht....jetzt bin ich Nachmittag daheim....den Rest der Woche
> ...


Was arbeitesd du eigentlich? Hast du Dauerbereitschaft? Ist ja schlimmer wie bei mir.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Was arbeitesd du eigentlich? Hast du Dauerbereitschaft? Ist ja schlimmer wie bei mir.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ne, hab keine Bereitschaft oder sowas......mache große runde Teile wo man lebende Körper oder auch mal Tote (Mumien und so) durchschiebt.....aber bereit  bin ich natürlich immer für allerlei. 

@LB Stefan...ie: Morgen ist net so gut...da will ich Auto bestellen gehen.
Aber evtl. übermorgen Skifahrer verblasen im Eiskanal...du ohne und ich mit Spikes 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2006)

Und nicht vergessen


Race Face Diabolus DH 170 mm	
Race Face Evolve DH X-Type 2006 wie Diabolus N.P.219  

Hmmmh....des verlinken hat net funktioniert 



G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2006)

ey danke habs schon mal in beobachten nei!!!

mhm muss i mir halt schnell noch welche organisieren hehe


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2006)

so ... back von den österreichern ... war recht geil mit den blades im feinsten tiefschnee zu surfen solang man in der falllinie war  leider haben sich da auch nen paar steine unterm schnee versteckt  aber egal war geil
im schnee war ich oft gelegen  aber der is ja weich

wetter naja ... hätt schlimmer kommen können


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> ey danke habs schon mal in beobachten nei!!!
> 
> mhm muss i mir halt schnell noch welche organisieren hehe



hehe ne kurbel brauch ich eigenltich auch noch


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2006)

wie schauts eigentlich im wald aus? sollt ja gar net so schlecht sein zur zeit


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2006)

mhm du kannst die kurbeln ja gar net brauchen   

wow sieht krass aus, aber zum glück gibts lifte  



gehen wir am we aufikrägln??


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Super Tschi: Du weißt schon was die Wörter "heute Abend" bedeuten
> Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.



Musste gestern noch ne Pneumatiksteuerung zeichnen....

Aber jetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> mhm du kannst die kurbeln ja gar net brauchen
> 
> wow sieht krass aus, aber zum glück gibts lifte
> 
> ...



kommt aufs wetter an ... das is ja eher was für schlechtwetter 

warum kann ich die kurbeln net brauchen?


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2006)

stimmt also wenn schlecht wird könnt ma gehen!!!
na ganz einfach weil dich ich brauchen kann, also brauchst sie du nicht   

hey schöne teile @ supah!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2006)

@Emän: Alpenüberquerung in 8h....Respekt 
Bis vorgestern war es waldtechnisch auf keinen Fall möglich, da war noch Tauwetter....überall.
Aber seit gestern ist wieder Gefrierwetter bis ganz nach unten.


@SubaG: Fährst jetzt dann auch XT Bremse......oder eine eigene Entwicklung....mein nur, wegen der Pneumatiksteuerung 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2006)

bist nochmal lange ski gefahren? muss ich mir immer noch welche kaufen ??


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bist nochmal lange ski gefahren? muss ich mir immer noch welche kaufen ??



Ja, vorgestern.
Sind mir auch gleich in der Lifttrasse um die Ohren geflogen weil es da so eisig war Siehe Bild eine Seite vorher. 
Mißt...muß was tun 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2006)

hmm jörg ... bock auf okopf lifttrasse mit bike  ?? mal was anderes als bretterchen unter dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2006)

Schon.....hab aber erst relativ spät Zeit.
Hab meine Spikes aber schon wieder aufgezogen 
Kanns ja vorher ein oder 2 Runden fahren und wir treffen uns dann sowieso irgendwo 
Oder bessere Idee.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2006)

ne zeit und nen ort sollten wir schon ausmachen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2006)

ich werd wohl so ab 1300 in bgrün starten


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd wohl so ab 1300 in bgrün starten



Bigri oberer Parkplatz 

Werde so irgendwann kurz nach drei dann auch dort starten.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2006)

ok ... dann bin ich kurz nach drei dorten ... hast ne ahnung ober der flecklweg frei is?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2006)

Ne keine Ahnung.

Dann werde ich genau um 15:10Uhr dort sein. 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2006)

wuhaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bekomm meine kurbel nicht auf garantie ersetzt !!!  
shit muss i mir doch andere kaufen

@ jörg hast du morgen mal zeit müsst ma kürz vorbei kommen, dein rat ist gefragt!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> wuhaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, klar

@Ohl:Wie schauts denn überhaubt morgen aus 
War gerade mit dem Emän unterwegs...Oko/Bigri.....die Bedingungen sind    
Sind sogar Lifttrasse gefahren...schöner harter Schnee und ein wenig Piste.
Also morgen Vormittag Rad machen und Nachmittag Radln und Sonntag Klettern.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2006)

bei mir ists voll übel, hab mir gestern irgendwie as handgelenk weng angeknacks, kann net mal biken momentan  

dann ruf ich dich morgen mal an


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2006)

hehe oh oh ... da hat einer angst vorm biken und vorm klettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe oh oh ... da hat einer angst vorm biken und vorm klettern



Jaja, der Sportastephan wird einfach immer Mädchenhafter 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, der Sportastephan wird einfach immer Mädchenhafter
> 
> 
> G.



nix mädchenhafter!!! 

und angst vor klettern hab i schon 2 mal net


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> nix mädchenhafter!!!
> 
> und angst vor klettern hab i schon 2 mal net



was hast eigentlich angestellt? ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

Genau, oder müssen wir erst peinliche Theorien erstellen.
Es werden schon Stimmen laut das du von anderen lernst 
Ach da fällt mir gerade ein.......

[email protected]: Was ist denn jetzt mit deinem Rad 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

@Emän: Die Änderung im letzten Beitrag überlesen.

Habe gerade in dem Moment ein Päckchen bekommen wo 300g. weniger drinn sind 
Bin ja gespannt....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

mir tut zwar alles weh irgendwie  ... aber heut nochmal ochsenkopf ?? können ja mal den andi fragen ob er mitwill ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

Ja schon.
Bin auch irgendwie fertig 
Warscheinlich des miese Wetter
Also vor 1se kann ich mich net aufraffen.....eher danach 
Kannst dem Andy ja mal eine SMS schicken...wird jetzt eh noch arbeiten.
Dieses große Stück Sahnetorte will auch net recht in meinen Magen...so früh


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

eher kann und will ich auch net


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> eher kann und will ich auch net




Puhh...also "eher später", weil der Wehleidigkeitsstefan kommt dann auch noch zu mir zwecks was testen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

können auch 1400 machen und ich fahr einmal vorher


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Februar 2006)

> Ach da fällt mir gerade ein.......
> 
> [email protected]: Was ist denn jetzt mit deinem Rad
> 
> ...


Habs grad mal gefragt, des will net, weil weißt schon neue Felgen und so....


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> können auch 1400 machen und ich fahr einmal vorher



OK. bin um 14 Uhr am Parkplatz. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Habs grad mal gefragt, des will net, weil weißt schon neue Felgen und so....



Hmmmh....ja der Tschikkenfeet redet zur Zeit ja auch öfter mit seinem Rad als mit sich selbst 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

parkplatz unten denk ich mal ... oben dürft voll sein


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> parkplatz unten denk ich mal ... oben dürft voll sein



Hmmmh.....hast recht, also bin ich um 14 Uhr unten am 1.50E´s Parkplatz 
Diesmal können wir ja ganz unten vorne parken. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

hehe bis du oben bist hast eh 0,5 Eus sprit und 2 euro zeit verfahren *g*


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

So, zurrück.....von der ersten richtigen Bikeausfahrt dieses Jahr.
Jetzt weiß ich das meine Kraft für 2mal den Berg so ungefähr reicht.

Schade das sonst keiner mitgekommen ist.
Weil wir haben zum ersten mal eine richtige Strecke,
2km ganz für uns alleine, 
keine Wanderer, 
unterschiedlichste Linien nach Lust und Laune, 
und alles im genialstem Flowgelände,  
und des auch noch bei perfektem Wetter. 
und und und.....bin immer noch total adrenalisiert 

Die Schatten auf dem einen Bild sind alles Sprünge. Also ganz oben schaut man dabei sogar richtig weit runter 
Ach des ist natürlich beim Skifahren, bzw Liftfahre, aufgenommen worden....nicht das ihr auf irgendwelche komischen Gedanken kommt 
Selbst der Baumstamm unten links im Bild war als Kurvenreinlegesprung fahrbar.
Also, so Styler könnten sich da richtig austoben...und des auf 2km länge mit fast 400hm´s
Ein tolles Gap wäre auch noch drinn, haben wir uns aber nicht getraut....wegen dem Auslauf danach.


Also, Stefan du hast doch zumindest Mittwoch Nachmittag Zeit.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Februar 2006)

wow sieht ja echt super aus!!!

werd mich morgennochmal weng schonen denk ich und dann müssts wieder gehen bei mir!!! hab ja nächste woche ferien


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

kann dem nur zustimmen ... besser kanns net sein ... einfach nur der megakick bis unten ... mir läuft jetzt noch das adrenalin aus den fingern


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

Dein Höhenprofil haben will.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

das höhenprofilaufzeichnungsspezialgerät liegt leider noch im auto


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> das höhenprofilaufzeichnungsspezialgerät liegt leider noch im auto



........und das Auto steht am anderen Ende der Stadt und ihr habt Ausgehsperre  wegen der Vogelgrippe und außerdem und dann noch.....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

so ungefähr


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Februar 2006)

kann man auch ohne spikes fahren oder wären die scho empfehlenswert?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2006)

sagen wirs mal so....

schwer zu sagen wenn man selbst spikes drauf hat ... es sind auf jedenfall keine eindeutigen spikesbedingungen ... d.h. geht vielleicht ohne genauso gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2006)

Denke schon...aber wie´s oben schon steht mit der Einschätzung......ich kann auch nicht 100%tig genau sagen ob es mit wenig Federweg Spaß macht.  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2006)

@Stefan: Und haste dein Kettenblatt befeilt.

@Emän: Schau mal habe gerade noch ein Bild von gestern endeckt......aber als ich meinte rechts an mir vorbeigehen meinte ich eigentlich links 
Warst du jetzt schon mal in deinem Auto 
Wollte nämlich die kompletten Gondeln drauf haben.

@SupaaG: Schau mal, diese Teile mußt du dir kaufen, wenn dein Rad leicht sein und rollern soll.....aber du dennoch über Steine rumpeln willst ohne aufzuschauen*hehe*


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2006)

jepp hab es per feile dazu überreden können sich doch auf der richtigen stelle an der kurbel montieren zu lassen  

wow habt ja gestern echt net zu viel versprochen top piste und top fahrbar (ging ohne spikes mit wär aber auch kein fehler gewesen)  
nur sollte ich nächstes mal aufs thermometer gucken bevor ich losfahr ...>>brrr<<

mhm schöne teile ja, nur wieso braucht man ein cullmann photostativ??   
glaub net dass es dadurch leichter wird oder schraubst deine bremsen ab und nimmst des ding als wurfanker??


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> mhm schöne teile ja, nur wieso braucht man ein cullmann photostativ??
> glaub net dass es dadurch leichter wird oder schraubst deine bremsen ab und nimmst des ding als wurfanker??



Das verwende ich nur als Halterung für den Anker......der hängt ja oben links im Bild.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2006)

www.tripleopen.de


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2006)

was ich mir heut so gedacht hab in bgrün ... eigentlich sollten wir diesen übergrossen table da aufm hang neben dem lift zumindest mal anfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mir heut so gedacht hab in bgrün ... eigentlich sollten wir diesen übergrossen table da aufm hang neben dem lift zumindest mal anfahren



Hab ich doch gesagt. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2006)

morgen? heut kann ich net  ..

und muss dafür ja das turner noch schnell fahrbereit bekommen


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2006)

http://www.krippenstein.at/html_dat/html_content/events_mtb_downhill_02.htm

hmm erbarmt sich mal einer und fährt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.krippenstein.at/html_dat/html_content/events_mtb_downhill_02.htm
> 
> hmm erbarmt sich mal einer und fährt mit




Hab ich auch schon gelesen...hmmh...bei den Ösis......hmmmh....da dürfte man vorher sogar was einnehmen um schneller zu sein

Heut habe ich trotz schönem Wetter auchn net so lust was zu machen, weil ich in der Arbeit net früher schluß machen kann und morgen gehts bei mir net so....
.....muß wahrscheinlich Skifahren......mal in Frauengesellschaft

Wie weit ist denn Krippenstein entfernt......nur mal ne Frage.
Hast du richtig vor da mitzumischen und hast du mehr Streckeninfos


G


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du richtig vor da mitzumischen



hmm was is denn das für ne frage ... entweder voller einsatz oder überhaupt net *gg* 
das is doch genau der rennmodus den wir wollen 

morgen kannst net mit nem weib ski fahren da wir diesen kicker bespringen müssen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm was is denn das für ne frage ... entweder voller einsatz oder überhaupt net *gg*
> das is doch genau der rennmodus den wir wollen
> 
> morgen kannst net mit nem weib ski fahren da wir diesen kicker bespringen müssen ...



Doch ab und zu muß man ja den Überlegenen spielen können  
Wobei sie Skikurse gibt 

Ich meinte mit mitmischen natürlich überhaupt mitmachen, weil wenn schon dann natürlich denn schon 
Spikes sind nicht erlaubt...das wäre schon ein Pluskriterium 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2006)

ja dann beginnt net der krieg wer hat die längsten schrauben in den reifen 

du darfst net ski fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

Genau...also des mit den Schrauben.

Normalerweis würde ich ja heute des Ding ausprobieren...natürlich geheim und nichts davon erzählen. 
Aber durch den neuen Schnee bin ich mir net sicher ob die Liftrasse sofort wieder geht oder erst nach 1-2Tagen.
Um es auf gut Glück zu versuchen bin ich heute zu lazy. 
Und ein Tag nichts tun ist auch mal ganz gut.....dann kann ich morgen auch besser beim Rückwertsfahren angeben da ich fitter bin 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2006)

mhm... ich glaub ich versuch des mit der lifttrasse heut nochmal 
vielleicht ists ja durch den bissl schnee noch griffiger geworden was is zwar net glaub aber man wird sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> mhm... ich glaub ich versuch des mit der lifttrasse heut nochmal
> vielleicht ists ja durch den bissl schnee noch griffiger geworden was is zwar net glaub aber man wird sehen



Gut, dann sag danach bescheid wie es ging 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann sag danach bescheid wie es ging
> 
> 
> G.



also war heut mindestens genauso gut wie gestern! der neuschnee war schon überall zam gefahren, also spitzen verhältnisse weiterhin!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2006)

hmm den kicker versucht?

fährst mit nach krippenstein


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm den kicker versucht?
> 
> fährst mit nach krippenstein



  nee

ja hab mich grad mitn jörg am tel über krippenstein unterhalten, interessant klingts ja scho... mal überlegen... 

werden übrigends mi oder do nochma fahren, je nachdem wie an jörg seine pistentauglichkeitsschätzung ist machdems heut nacht schnee geben wird da er ja am di ski fahren muss  
hast du zeit am mi oder do?
hab mir heut vormittag noch schnell n paart schrauben durch n alten reifen gejagt, mhm merkt man schon den unterschied!!!   

spikes also meiner meinung nach empfehlenswert


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2006)

nen paar schrauben ergeben ja schneespikes ... hat nichts mit unseren eisspikes zu tun


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2006)

eben! ist ja schne³isig...  

also perfekte bedingungen für schneespikes...  
nee hat ma scha nen deutlichen unterschied gemerkt


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2006)

hmm dann werd ich heut mal den kicker anschauen denk ich ... oder hats zuviel geschneit?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm dann werd ich heut mal den kicker anschauen denk ich ... oder hats zuviel geschneit?



Wann willst denn du kickern


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2006)

nachdem ich 3 mal runtergefahren bin ... ich fahr jetzt nach bgrün ... park aber oben ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem ich 3 mal runtergefahren bin ... ich fahr jetzt nach bgrün ... park aber oben ...



Ok....gut zu wissen. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Mist hat net so geklappt wie ich wollte 

War irgendwer irgendwo und wie sind die Bedingungen wenn es so war.
Hat irgendwer morgen Zeit
.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Februar 2006)

meinst des geht morgen noch nach dem super neuschnee??  

zeit hätt ich schon, also entwerder morgen dann oder do? wetter soll aber net wirklich anders werden die nächsten tage


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Man müßte halt wissen wie viel das es geschneit hat, vielleicht weiß ja der Emän mehr 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2006)

es hat soviel geschneit das es sogar von durchgang zu durchgang fürs biken schlechter wurde (vor allem der uphill war am schluss sehr sehr anstrengend) ... aufm gipfel schätz ich mal warens um 1600 so 10 - 15 cm neuer schnee auf harten untergrund 

da liegt halt pulverschnee auf eis ... also so gut wie null gripp ... du weisst nie was als nächstes passiert  hab schon nen paar mal schnee geschluckt 
aber das is echtes schneebiken  

ich würd mal sagen es sind eher skibedingungen morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Ja, es ist immer gut Alternativen zu haben 

Obwohl ich gerade mein RMX mit goldenen Lagern und Teufelszeug aufgepimmt habe 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2006)

wenns so weitergeschneit hat ... dann gehts einfach gesagt morgen auf 2 rädern überhaupt nimmer (zumindest net so das es sinn macht  )

sogar auf der 303 war ne schneedecke


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Bei uns schneits unaufhörlich. Ist schon alles wieder voll weiß und kein Ende in Sicht. 
Aber egal, dann halt net radeln 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2006)

also skifahrn morgen 

der doc mit bigfoots


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Ich kann ihm ja auch mein blade leihen....gleiche Waffen und so 

Jch könnte dann halt ab 13 Uhrkarte.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2006)

fährst mit langen ski?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)

Ne...ich meinte mit leihen natürlich meine Zweitblades.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2006)

wo kommt nur schon wieder der schnee her 

mitm bike gehts jetzt sicher nimmer


----------



## LB Stefan (1. März 2006)

guten morgäähhhn  

ich glaub i werd heut dann mal richtung reg aufbrechen. mal meine bremse und kurbel abholen. 
vielleicht geht ja morgen was?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)

Ja, nach dem neuen Wintereinbruch ist biketechnisch erstmal nichts mehr geboten.
Da müssen wir uns an die Arbeit machen unsere Winterbikestrecke wieder zu plätten.
Emän, fährst du heute.....dementsprechend werde ich meine Ski wählen.
Weil wenn du fährst fahre ich lieber mit den Kurzen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2006)

heut würd mir besser passen  du solltest aber zum einfahren die langen ski nehmen 

@dr ... besser als heut gehts wohl net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)

Zufall bin gerade hier.
Ja dann heut  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2006)




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)




----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2006)

hempelsberg würd wohl heut auch funzen  mit abstecher zum geiersberg wo du mir das zeigst  *fG*


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2006)




----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2006)

also bgrün 1300


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)

OK Am Liftkartenkaufhäuschen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)

Hei Jungs,
heute war Tiefschneepaudern angesagt 
Und richtiges Freeriden  
Kaum zu glauben aber das Bild hier von heute vom Emän in der "Posingline" (wegen der Zuschaueratrakivität) ist gerade mal höchstens 200m von dem letzten Sprungbild beim Biken entfernt 


G.

PS: Brauche morgen auf jedenfall einen Tag Pause


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2006)

pause ... hmm ... du weichegg


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2006)

hmm ganz vergessen zu sagen ...

war geil heut ... war glaub ich fast der beste skiokotag ever  zum glück kommt der jörg immer auf so ideen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2006)

Meine armen Beinchen sind total fertig 

Aber des mit dem Linien ist ja noch ausbaufähig 
Und wenn bei der langen Einfahrtslinie des Gestrüpp weg wäre und man könnte durchfahren und sogar von dem Felsen richtig springen, dann wäre des schon   


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2006)

ja das war net unanstrengend gestern


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2006)

hmm hast dir die wettervorhersage angeschaut ... der schnee scheint kein ende zu nehmen ....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2006)

Ja hab ich  Und warste heute...wie schauts morgen aus.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2006)

nein heut war ich niergends


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2006)

das wochenende schaut ganz schön stürmig uns schneeig aus


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

Ja und des ist ja 2 in einem...faßt wie ÜEi.
Werde wohl heute wohl nochmal eine 13 Uhr Karte ziehen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2006)

bei dem sch... wetter?

bei mir gehts heut schlecht ...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

WeichEgg 

So schlecht finde ich des Wetter gar nicht.....noch nicht 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

....dann bleiben mir auch mehr Erstbefahrungen  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2006)

is echt zeitmässig net so passend leider


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

Schade 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2006)

hmm würdest deine zweitski nem anderen leihen?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm würdest deine zweitski nem anderen leihen?



schoh 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2006)

zu spät jetzt  sonst wär ich gekommen

morgen dürft doch auch nicht viel los sein bei dem sauwetter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> zu spät jetzt  sonst wär ich gekommen
> 
> morgen dürft doch auch nicht viel los sein bei dem sauwetter ?




Ja des war die Zeit zwischen Arbeitsputer -und Homeputerstandort.
Aber vor einer Sekunde hat der Doc, der auf dem Weg von Pressak nach Hause ist, angerufen weil er lust und Zeit hat.
Dann wird das ganze eh gemütlicher und ich kann auch 2 Tage hintereinander fahren 
Aber ich weiß noch net genau ob ich net morgen Kinderklettern habe 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2006)

oh ... dr q ... dann muss ich auch kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

:d  = )


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2006)

@ jörg hab mal gemessen es durften so ungefäääähr genau in etwa so ziemlich eindeutig 149 im durchmesser sein aber nur im durchmesser aüßerhalb dann eher weniger


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

149.....das ist ja sogar 1 weniger wie 150 und sogar 2 weniger wie 151 

Schau mal Freeriden for beginners.
Der Coutsch unten sagt immer "gäit schoh, gäit schoh"

@Emän: Und heimgekommen 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Der Coutsch unten sagt immer "gäit schoh, gäit schoh"
> G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2006)

hab nur so 1:30 nach haus gebraucht  da fahr ich im sommer bis zum geisskopf


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2006)

@Doc ÜberschlagQ: Habe gerade wiedereinmal gemerkt das es sehr schwer ist einen Kettenblattdurchmesser bei eingebautem Kettenblatt zu messen 
Falls es noch nicht zu spät ist könntest ja wenn du umbaust nommal des 38er Blatt messen oder halt übereinander halten. 
Habe gerade meine letzten Schleifgeräsche entfeilt und kanns eigentlich kaum abwarten zu fahren mit meinem "neuen" Bike.
Wenn es net gerade im kompletten Umkreis von supervielen 100km so eienen Wintereinbruch gegeben hätte wäre ich schon unterwegs


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2006)

biken geht wohl heut nur auf ner autobahn gut


----------



## LB Stefan (4. März 2006)

jepp mach ich.
aber ich schätz mal dass es vom umfang her ca 2 zähne ausmachen wird sprich vom durchmesser her 0,64 zähne...  

aber ich mess es wohl lieber mal nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2006)

hmm was mir grad so einfällt .. wir wollten doch mal klettern bei sauwetter


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2006)

@ jörg habs mal vermessen dürfet so ca 159 sein.

klettern, wär ich dabei!!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

kinderklettern  

krippenstein .. hab mal nachgelesen ... so lang scheint die strecke net zu sein als das sich das lohnen würd ... aber viel gefunden hab ich net ... die net ganz erlaubte talabfahrt am schluss scheint schon geil zu sein


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

irgendwie ziehts mich raus ... nur was mach ich dann da draussen


----------



## littledevil (5. März 2006)

schnee schmelzen!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

bei den schneemengen bräucht ich schon ne mittelgrosse atombombe


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

Unter Wasserstoffbombe fang ich gar net an.

Ja die Sonne scheint.....aber des war es auch schon.  
KLettern...hmmmh.
Von mir aus...mal schaun was der Dr. Q meint.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

Oh...sehe gerade er hat schon was gemeint  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

Hab gerade gehört das ich doch keine Zeit habe, aber egal 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

ausrede


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2006)

also dann nix klettern heut???


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

wenn der klettermeister net will wirds schlecht gehen  aber irgendwie verspür ich auch net voll die lust meine finger heut so kurzfristig arg zu belasten 

hmm zeit zum kugeln schubsen heut?


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2006)

also so gegen später hab ich schlecht mehr zeit. irgendwie...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

So wieder daheim, aber meine Füße sind abgefroren.
Dafür hatte ich meinen Auslauf.
War vorhin urplötzlich alles ein wenig hektisch bei mir und ich war gerade erst bei meiner ersten Tasse Kaffe 
Beim Kugelschupsen ist es mir irgendwie zu verraucht 
Außerdem will ich morgen früh aufstehen, muß noch was machen 
Aber hätte dann schon so ab 11e Zeit sport zu treiben 
Vielleicht gib es ja wieder so Sonnenschein wie heute.  

@DrQ: Des wären ja "fast" 10mm unterschied 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2006)

jepp dürftten wenn mans ausrechnet ziemlich genau 10 sein habs aber noch nicht genau nachgerechnet...  

kann leider erst frühestens wieder ab mittwoch was mit machen da ich erst ab da wieder mitags aus hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (5. März 2006)

Hallihallo...

Also so langsam nervt der Schnee schon weng  

Die Bilder von euch im Backcountry schaun aber echt richtig gut aus  

Achja und mei Bremsscheibe hinten is verbogen    

Und wenn mal wieder son "Timberland Grand Canyon" Abenteueressen is komm ich auch mal mit  

c ya


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> So wieder daheim, aber meine Füße sind abgefroren.
> Dafür hatte ich meinen Auslauf.
> War vorhin urplötzlich alles ein wenig hektisch bei mir und ich war gerade erst bei meiner ersten Tasse Kaffe
> Beim Kugelschupsen ist es mir irgendwie zu verraucht
> ...



hmm morgen ski fahren hmm ... kann mir morgen schlecht zeit nehmen ... ausserdem bringt dpd nen päckchen im zweitversuch

dienstag wär mir lieber und da hätten wir frischfleisch der den okopf noch nie gesehen hat *gg*


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn mal wieder son "Timberland Grand Canyon" Abenteueressen is komm ich auch mal mit
> 
> c ya



hast wohl frauentausch gesehen?


----------



## Supah Gee (5. März 2006)

Nö, was is des? was war da?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

kommt auf RTL2 .... da waren die dran

werden die frauen ausgetauscht


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

Bin morgen Vormittag um ca.10:30 am Oko, drumm bin ich nommal im Forum.
Der Ormin hat mich eben angerufen.
Und er will mal Oko fahren, weil der Stefan scheinbar so toll davon erzählt hat, und er muß Nachmittag noch in die Arbeit.....drumm Vormittag .
Aber egal wenn willste denn am Dienstag dort sein, wenn du morgen net dabei bist schaff ich locker auch 2 Tage hintereinander 
Frischfleisch.....du willst wohl einfach mal arme Menschen schocken 

@SuppaChi: Was macht denn dein Schwergewichtsrad....meins habe ich jetzt auf 17.75kg mit BB´s gebracht, bzw. 18.59kg mit Al M´s. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

du willst 2 tage hintereinander okopf schaffen?   wennst ... hmm lass mich rechnen 5,5 stunden gefahren bist 

dienstag 1100 und ich brauch deine zweitblades


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> du willst 2 tage hintereinander okopf schaffen?   wennst ... hmm lass mich rechnen 5,5 stunden gefahren bist
> 
> dienstag 1100 und ich brauch deine zweitblades




5,5h   muß ja auch noch in die Arbeit 

Dienstag 11 Uhr ist für mich kaum zu schaffen, weil bei mir eigentlich nur Mo Vormittag bei 3ter Schicht geht. Aber ich werde schauen wie es mit der Arbeit ausschaut und weiß dann morgen Abend so 20 Uhr genau bescheid.
Zweitblades würde ich auf jedenfall mitbringen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2006)

hmm is das komplex mit dir


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2006)

Ja diese komplexitätale Arbeitszeit ist manchmal schon sehr untrivial.
Also für mich würde morgen max. nur eine ab 13Uhr Karte in Frage kommen.
Alles andere wäre ein wenig krass  

Der Okofelsen oben war wieder wie unberührt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (6. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @SuppaChi: Was macht denn dein Schwergewichtsrad....meins habe ich jetzt auf 17.75kg mit BB´s gebracht, bzw. 18.59kg mit Al M´s.
> 
> 
> G.



Hmm weiß noch net...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja diese komplexitätale Arbeitszeit ist manchmal schon sehr untrivial.
> Also für mich würde morgen max. nur eine ab 13Uhr Karte in Frage kommen.
> Alles andere wäre ein wenig krass
> 
> ...



wie is der streckenzustand ?? ...

1300 hmm ... wenns net anders geht ... ok


----------



## TimvonHof (6. März 2006)

jetzt reichts!
dieser weiße dreck da vor der tür geht mir sowas von auf den senkel! selbst das motorschlitten fahren kann da nimmer viel rauseißen!
wenn das zeuch nicht bald weg ist dann zünd ich den ganzen sch*** einfach an!

meine spikes kommen nicht ran und im ewigen neuschnee is eh nicht gut fahren! ich will sommer!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2006)

Jaaa anzünden...meinste des brennt des Zeug....hmmh....wie so Feueranzünder schauts ja schon aus 

@Emän: Also ich könnte dann um 13 uhr an der Kasse stehen 
Streckenzustand ist opti 

@Supatschi: Unwissender 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2006)

ich bin grad dabei krank zu werden ... also wirds eh net so schnell  
bring die zweitblades mit 

und les vorsichtshalber das forum morgen früh nochmal ... weis net ob es mein zustand erlaubt ski zu fahrn


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2006)

hey hey, schau mal, neues material


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2006)

hehe schön


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2006)

@Emän: Ja mir gehts irgenwie schon übel  Alles zieht und zwickt 
Schau eh immer nach dem Aufstehen bei der ersten Tasse Kaffee ins Forum rein.

@Dr. Stefanie: Schöne Kurbel.....hast du denn auch ein Montagewerkzeug 
Werde es hinterlegen lassen 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Ja mir gehts irgenwie schon übel  Alles zieht und zwickt
> G.



sagt mal kann es ein, dass ihr so alt werdet wie ich?
immer dran denken - wenn ihr aufwacht und es tut nichts weh kann es sein dass ihr einen sprung total vermasselt habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2006)

ach ja @ jörg
die dinger wiegen mit allen kettenblattschrauben + allen ringen spacern und und und 1012g.
mit lager 1133g

kann dir dann morgen auch des 36er blatt hinterlegen lassen, wennst es willst  

gruß doc


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2006)

Das mit dem Kettenblatt ist net so eilig.
1012 mit Kettenblattschrauben.
Werde mal schaun was meine gewogen hat....aber ohne Kettenplattschrauben.
Was wog denn deine alte Truvakompi? 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2006)

da ich jetzt schneeräumen musst egal ob ich krank bin ... geht auch ski fahren ... *gg* schnee müsst opti sein


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2006)

also 1300 jörg .... vergiss die zweitski net


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2006)

Du willst als wirklich fahren....ahhh....mein Kreuz. Dann bin ich halt da 
Auch wenn es hier gerade zu regnen anfängt 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2006)

die alten truvativ kurbeln wiegen ohne lager und ohne kettenblattschrauben ca 695g mit lager ca 1044g  
also jetzt noch ~100g mehr am bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (7. März 2006)

habt ihr alle schon das chickenfeet video in der ddd media section angeschaut?
zack zack


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr alle schon das chickenfeet video in der ddd media section angeschaut?
> zack zack



Mist Räpittshär funktioniert bei mir in der Arbeit net 


G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (7. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mist Räpittshär funktioniert bei mir in der Arbeit net
> 
> 
> G.



lohnt auch net wirklich zum downloaden, weil wer scho so ne scheiss Frisur öffentlich zur Schau stellt und net unterm Helm versteckt hat schon mal keinen Style.:kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2006)

Was immernoch Deuloptik  


G.


----------



## littledevil (8. März 2006)




----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

@Little Devil: Des war nur ein dezenter Hinweis das es heutzutage uncool ist ohne Helm zu fahren.

Aber der Eman und Konsorten fahren zur Zeit auch ohne Helm...so wie gestern.*Kopfschüttel*


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

Tut ihr euch auch gerade die Sendung übers Fichtelgebirge im Fernsehen an.:kotz: 

Man die Menschen von wonders her müsse ja alle denken das wir im Mittelalter leben und den ganzen Tag nur essen  bei ununterbrochener Lederhosenmusikberieselung 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. März 2006)

welches programm?


----------



## showman (8. März 2006)

Naja, dacht jetzt scho das des so is  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2006)

ich würd mal behaupten das es auch so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (8. März 2006)

juhu hab heut post bekommen !!


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2006)

hi ich hab auch aufgerüstet aber fürn winter der dauert ja so wies aussieht noch a bissl!
und nachdem alle hier zeigen was es neues gibt muss ich des halt auch machen!

@ markus hab mal angefragt zwecks ski für dich sag dir mal bescheid wenn ich weiß was ich besorgen kann!

mfg
wastl


----------



## LB Stefan (8. März 2006)

wow die bretter sehen echt klasse aus voll gut!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2006)

Die Ski und die Schuhe schauen schon top aus.....ein richtige Osombel 
Aber wofür hast du dir 2paar reisengroße Klickpedale gekauft.
Ach und es hat gerade 0.75C am Oko....wie das wohl weitergeht .

Hab mir auch wieder Post bestellt 
Von Quersumme 13 und von Schiro...und von Red Bull.

@Dr.Kuh: Besonders schöner Rucksack Aber das Spühlöl ist auch nicht zu verachten.
Du hast dir ja auch ODI Ringe bestellt.....da hätten doch die von den RF Griffen gepaßt.  (ok. ich hör schon auf) 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Von Quersumme 13



hmm da musst ich jetzt schon etwas überlegen ... hab meinen neuen helm von denen gestern bekommen 

@wastl ... ok ... damit entscheidest du ob ich lange ski fahre oder net  ... so kurz wie irgendwie möglich


----------



## LB Stefan (9. März 2006)

@ eman
passt er dir? weil auf meinen kunstformkopf passte er irgendwie überhaupt net drauf...  

es regent...   da kann man ja gar nix machen außer... klettern in der halle... wie wärst dieses we?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2006)

im moment würd ich mal sagen bin ich schon etwas krank  mal schauen

der helm ...hmm denk schon das er passt


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2006)

@Kranker Eman: Echt du kaufst dir Billighelme  Welchen denn, einen Comp oder einen Bravo.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2006)

das is eh nur nen teil das man hoffentlich nie braucht und eh verkrazt 

nen bravo hab ich gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (9. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Von Quersumme 13



Ah jetz bin ich auch drauf gekommen ...
Ich wart auch noch auf meinen neuen Sparkassen-Helm.... 

und gecheckt?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2006)

hmm das is mir zu hoch ... wennst net zufällig da an das giro _ konto denkst


----------



## Supah Gee (9. März 2006)

Bekommst  ne Waschmaschine


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2006)

Ja ja, da ist also das große Einkaufen voll in gange. 
Und nachdem ich diese ganzen Neuteile gesehen habe, hab ich mir auch gleich ein Neues geholt. 
Wieder 15g gespart. 

Mist  Jetzt ist dieses Bild nicht auf dem Memorystick  


Mein Giro hat nur die Hälfte gekostet von Heibeik.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommst  ne Waschmaschine


hmm will ich net ... am schluss willst mir noch eine von electrolux andrehen :kotz:

@ jörg ... schick mir mal die 3 fotos von vorgestern in originalgrösse


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm will ich net ... am schluss willst mir noch eine von electrolux andrehen :kotz:
> 
> @ jörg ... schick mir mal die 3 fotos von vorgestern in originalgrösse




Ok, morgen.

Du willst nur net selber Waschmaschinern 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2006)

@Supatschi: Was haste denn überhaupt für einen gekauft...nen Remidemy...aber dann hoffentlich die hübsche Carbonversion 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

So jetzt aber meine Neuanschaffung.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (10. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Supatschi: Was haste denn überhaupt für einen gekauft...nen Remidemy...aber dann hoffentlich die hübsche Carbonversion
> 
> G.


Genau den  

Ui, Würger.....pass fei auf dass nix passiert


----------



## littledevil (10. März 2006)

die gewichtsfetischisten bei der arbeit..tz


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Genau den
> 
> Ui, Würger.....pass fei auf dass nix passiert


´


Der wäre auch meine erste Wahl....aber den Schpeschelleist würde ich auch gerne mal sehen.

@LD: Hab gehört der Tschikken hat seine Haare nimmer, wie sieht er denn jetzt ais.....
....außer leichter, weil des würde ja eigentlich nur am Rad selber was bringen.


G.


----------



## littledevil (10. März 2006)

naja wir machen schon mal wieder fotos, dann siehst du es ja


----------



## Supah Gee (11. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> ´
> 
> 
> Der wäre auch meine erste Wahl....aber den Schpeschelleist würde ich auch gerne mal sehen.
> ...



Den Schbbeschelaißd wollte ich ja zuvor, aber der hat mich gar net beeindruckt  ...hat sich nicht gut angefühlt am Kopf und war auch mehr XC-Helm mit Kinnschutz.....die Carbon-Version soll aber mehr gepolstert sein...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. März 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schbbeschelaißd wollte ich ja zuvor, aber der hat mich gar net beeindruckt  ...hat sich nicht gut angefühlt am Kopf und war auch mehr XC-Helm mit Kinnschutz.....die Carbon-Version soll aber mehr gepolstert sein...



dann hat er dich sozusagen schon etwas "beeindrückt" am kopf wenn er sich net so gut angefühlt hat


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat sich nicht gut angefühlt am Kopf und




   
Hast ihn wo anders auch noch ausprobiert wo er besser war, als am Kopf 


@LB Stefan: Braver Kommentarschüler 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Stefan: Braver Kommentarschüler



ja ja ich lerns schon noch.  

hab mal die dicke scheibe ranzubauen versucht, geht aber selbst mit langen schrauben und langen gegenmutterhülsen net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2006)

warum musst das denn schon wieder schneien ... sonst wärs heut vielleicht mit bike gegangen ... sch... wetter :-(


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2006)

Ich war gestern eineinhalbstunden Radeln. 
Mußte unbedingt mein Switch testen ob alles funktioniert.
Net das irgendwas knackst oder defekt ist nach der langen rumstehzeit und der Auswechselarie.
Vielleicht fahr ich nächstes Wochenende die Tour mit dem Showman mit, was die jetzt wieder auftretende Wetterlage sogar verwahrscheinlicht 


@Stefan: Hast du die Scheiben auch gesenkt? So 2mm. Hast scheinbar nur mittellange Schrauben.....typisch Kona, nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2006)

hä? welche tour?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2006)

Natürlich die legendäre Südtiroler/Tautenwindrunde oder sowas Ahnliches 
Sollen so 50km´s sein und soll dort gar kein Schnee mehr liegen
Was bei den Schneestürmen die da draußen gerade herrschen schon irgendwie unglaubwürdig ist 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (12. März 2006)

Hurraaaaa meine Sikes sind da und funktionieren!!!!
hier geht grad die welt unter und ich bin mitten drin.
kein weg mehr is tal! die sackgasse ist die hauptverkehrsstr.

dann bis die Tage


----------



## showman (12. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich die legendäre Südtiroler/Tautenwindrunde oder sowas Ahnliches
> Sollen so 50km´s sein und soll dort gar kein Schnee mehr liegen
> Was bei den Schneestürmen die da draußen gerade herrschen schon irgendwie unglaubwürdig ist
> 
> ...


Jetzt is auch grad Schneesturm. Und Schnee hats auch wieder. So ungefähr 2 cm  Der is aber bis Morgen Abend wieder weg  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2006)

@TvH: Fallst du es wirklich nicht mehr bis ins Tal bzw. Heim schaffst. 
Schreib einfach hier rein....dann holt dich evtl. morgen oder übermorgen wer. 
Du hast wohl auch eines der modernen internetfähigen Händys, wenn du so unterwegs Posten kannst 

@Showman: Bei uns hats eigentlich auch nur 2cm...aber halt jede Stunde neu...und der alte ist dann auch immer noch net weg und des wiederum seit unendlicher Zeit 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich die legendäre Südtiroler/Tautenwindrunde oder sowas Ahnliches
> Sollen so 50km´s sein und soll dort gar kein Schnee mehr liegen
> Was bei den Schneestürmen die da draußen gerade herrschen schon irgendwie unglaubwürdig ist
> 
> ...



hmm mitwollen ich wollen 

@showman ... sag mal genaueres


----------



## showman (12. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm mitwollen ich wollen
> 
> @showman ... sag mal genaueres


Schau mal in den Heimspiel Thread auf Seite 39 ab Beitrag 961. Und dann noch Beitrag 982. Dann muß ich des net nochmal alles schreiben. Außerdem gibts da Bilder.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2006)

ok werd ich machen


@jörg ... bin morgen das hoffentlich letzte mal am okopf auf ski ... das kann langsam nimmer wahr sein


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2006)

Hmmh....um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mir das auch schon gedacht, nommal meine langen Ski auszuprobieren 
Aber jetzt sitze ich schon über eine halbe Stunde hier rum und kann nichts machen, weil Deinesgleichen (das Elektronikerpack) erst immer so um 19:15 Uhr in der Arbeit erscheint 
Da haben nämlich irgendwo im Schaltschrank ein paar Elektronen den falschen Weg genommen und finden jetzt nimmer zurrück 
Jetzt weiß ich dann wieder net wenn ich hier rauskomm 
Aber mal schauen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2006)

Die hängen gerade in dem Moment bei feinstem Wetter die Gondeln drann 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2006)

der skifahrer is übrigends mit am okopf 

na dann viel spass beim sich über die wirklich wichtigen arbeiter dieser welt zu ärgern


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2006)

Dieses Gesindel....kommen, drücken ne Sicherung rein und werden dafür auch noch gut bezahlt 

Dann könnte ich mir ja heute auch noch wichtige Tips holen
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal ein paar Schneckenpießer mitnehmen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Gesindel....kommen, drücken ne Sicherung rein und werden dafür auch noch gut bezahlt



das nennt sich dann KNOW HOW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2006)

Bist ja immernoch da. 

Und zerstörre blos net zu viel Powder  bis ich komme.


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (13. März 2006)

ja ja, der winter will nicht zu ende gehen! verdammt, bei uns hats scho wieder locker 15 cm hergehauen! da müss ma wohl noch geduldig sein! viel spass noch und bis die tage! da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

Eman, weißt schoh das du überprüfen mußt ob evtl. Donnerstag des lifttrassenuntereteilokolierende Radfahren geht.
Also du mußt es natürlich dann Mittwoch schon wissen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. März 2006)

hi
was hastn du für schicht?

weil do komm i um halb 2 scho heim würd wenn was geht mit fahren. kann auch nach kommen wenn du schon eher fahren willst. oder hast du spät schicht? 

und tu mal dein postfach löschen damit man dir wieder ne pm schreiben kann


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2006)

hmm jörg ... ich bin jetzt wieder am studieren  ... also kann ich leider net die vorhut machen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

Studieren......hab ich doch gesagt du sollst die Streckenmöglichkeit studieren und dann hier eine Abhandlung reinschreiben  

Dr. Stefan: Was das Postfach kann man löschen Modernes Zeug....sowas mach ich net.
Hab Früh.....also Do ist gut. Und ist ja mittlerweile lange hell 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. März 2006)

oh des gut... 

war gestern mal kössaine ging sogar einigermaßen

dann kann ich dich morgen ja mal anrufen oder so....


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2006)

@jörg ... nimmst mich nach roth mit wenn ich bitte bitte sag


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2006)

Hab gerade geshen es ist immernoch dieses Gräßliche Bild.....  
Na logisch, brauch ich schoh net alleine nach dem Bahnhof suchen 
Dann heißt des wahrscheinlich das so was ähnliches wie beschlossen ist das wir fahren 
Sollten aber net zu spät losfahren. Weißt schoh, mein Auto ist net des schnellste  und Roth ist sogar unter Nrg.

@Dr. Stefan: ......oder auch anders Dur unterste Teil Oko würde gehen oder tendierst du mehr zu Straße??


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. März 2006)

ja straße würd auch gehen, mir egal.
rufen wir mal zam dann können wir ja mal was ausmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade geshen es ist immernoch dieses Gräßliche Bild.....
> Na logisch, brauch ich schoh net alleine nach dem Bahnhof suchen
> Dann heißt des wahrscheinlich das so was ähnliches wie beschlossen ist das wir fahren
> Sollten aber net zu spät losfahren. Weißt schoh, mein Auto ist net des schnellste  und Roth ist sogar unter Nrg.





welches grässliche bild zum teufel


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2006)

Na dieses  Wie ich das hasse
Habe´s leicht abgeändert.*tühtüh* 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2006)

@Doktor Stafanie: Hab gerade meine ganzen privaten Nachrichten gelöscht.
Jetzt kannst mich wieder zumüll´n 


@Emän: Willst du wirklich mit Spikes fahren 
Und jetzt bringt der Showman auf einmal Protektoren ins Spiel 
Dabei habe ich mich gerade für meinen CC Helm entschieden
Oder sollte ich doch lieber meine Freeride nehmen, oder den Dirt, oder den mit Ohrenschützer, oder meinen neuen CC-Dirthelm oder......und welche Handtasche paßt zu meiner Hose 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (16. März 2006)

http://www.banlieue13-lefilm.com/site1/index.html
krass! wollmer mal ins kino gehen.
ein film mir "freerunnern"


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2006)

Wann läuft denn der wo 
Ultracoole Sachen kommen schon immer aus Frankreich 


G.


----------



## showman (16. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt bringt der Showman auf einmal Protektoren ins Spiel
> Dabei habe ich mich gerade für meinen CC Helm entschieden
> Oder sollte ich doch lieber meine Freeride nehmen, oder den Dirt, oder den mit Ohrenschützer, oder meinen neuen CC-Dirthelm oder......und welche Handtasche paßt zu meiner Hose
> 
> ...


Mach mal Bilder von deinem Equipment. Ich sag dir dann wast anziehen sollst  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2006)

@jörg ... meldung vom okopf? hätt zeit *gG*


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2006)

Gibt nichts zu melden, waren ein paar Stunden beim Techniktraining in der Stadt. 
Außer ein paar Schürfwunden, neben den Protektoren, aus unserem Versuch im Wald dort zu fahren und zu droppen auf gefrorenem Boden. 
Und nem leicht umgeknaksten Fuß wegen diese blöden Bank
Ach und diese Blutblasen auf der Handinnenfläche sind ein totales Rätsel. 
Wahrscheinlich wie es mir den Lenker aus der Hand gefetzt hat. 
Aber der Dr. Stefan ist 2mal gecrasht und ich nur einmal 
Jetzt muß ich erstmal auf morgen Vormittag abwarten ob ich da net einen Ruhetag einwerfe
Besonders weil doch Sam dann 50km anstehen 

Denk aber das des schon gut gehen müßte 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Denk aber das des schon gut gehen müßte
> 
> G.



denken kann ich selbst 

hmm 50 km mit unserem material is net ohne *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

so ... dann werd ichs mal versuchen ... hab beide optionen dabei  das ganze auto voll zeugs


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2006)

Gut, dann kann ich heute beruhigt meinen Ruhetag machen 
Und wenns geht Sonntag oder Montag okoklieren.

@Showi: Mein Memorystick hat nur 120MB da paßt mein ganzes Equipment gar net drauf und auf 2 mal rumgerüberlade hab ich keine Lust 

Aber ich hätte ein Bild von Gestern bzw jetzt......und so muß ich morgen 50km fahren, kaum den Lenker halten könnend  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2006)

@Emän: Sollten für die Fahrt so ca. 2h mit finden rechnen. Hab ich rechergiert 

Und wie ist die Okolage 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

die okolage ...

ski ... gut

bike ... emansche  bedingungen ... soll heissen bergauf ne quälerei ... im wald is ausschliesslich schieben angesagt ...
bergab ... runter kommt man schon aber der schnee lässt nicht wirklich steuernde eingriffe zu ... die fuhre schiebt in alle richtungen. bin ab oberem ringweg losgefahrn

morgen ... ich weis eigentlich gar nichts


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2006)

Ja, genau ist ja erst nächste Woche.
Hab mich irgendwie total verhaut 
Und jetzt geht netmal Oko richtig.

Hab vorhin mit dem Andy am Son um 20 Uhr beim Pino in Mak ausgemacht, haste auch Zeit 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

hmm was mach mer denn dann morgen 

sonntag ... naja termin net opti aber machbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2006)

Keine Ahnung 
Geht ja scheinbar nichts, da werde ich wohl noch ein bisschen heilen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

so ein sch.... nichts tun geht net 

es wird wenns jetzt erst mal das tauen anfängt (so im juli) ewig dauern bis überhaupt wieder was geht


----------



## showman (17. März 2006)

Dann müßt ihr halt noch a paar mal nach Franken ausweichen. Bissl was gibts bei uns auch.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

ich kann net glauben das es da drüben keinen schnee haben soll

ich bin die woche erschrocken als ich gesehen hab was in amberg (auch net grad als schneesicher bekannt) schnee liegt


----------



## showman (17. März 2006)

Am Sonntag bin ich mit meiner Holden in der Gegend wo wir hinfahren zum routeverfeinern unterwegs. Dann mach ich ein paar Fotos. Schnee is nur noch da wo den ganzen Tag keine Sonne hinkommt und nur noch 1-2 cm.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Ken****Barbie (17. März 2006)

Ich hab noch ein Ausweichgebiet für euch. Tennenlohe, Kalchreuth Firstclass Trails und Ganzjahresfahrbar  Das gebiet hat nen total sandigen Unterboden und sowas wie Matsch o. so gibts da eingentlich nicht. Das schlimmste sind die Waldautobahnen das wird man bei uns am dreckigsten.
Der lowfat und Konsorten würden sich sicherlich freuen euch unseren Localspot zu zeigen. 

Bei uns gibts auch H5N1 und ich hab scho voll Trinkflaschen Paranoia


----------



## Ken****Barbie (17. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann net glauben das es da drüben keinen schnee haben soll
> 
> ich bin die woche erschrocken als ich gesehen hab was in amberg (auch net grad als schneesicher bekannt) schnee liegt




Doch wir haben sogar Schnee 50cm und nen Lift nur 30km vor der Haustür sogar noch mit Flutlicht. www.osternohe.de
Also heuer ist es echt geil, wenigstens Boarden bis ins Frühjahr und ich muss netmal in die Fichtelmountains fahren.


----------



## TimvonHof (17. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag bin ich mit meiner Holden in der Gegend wo wir hinfahren zum routeverfeinern unterwegs. Dann mach ich ein paar Fotos. Schnee is nur noch da wo den ganzen Tag keine Sonne hinkommt und nur noch 1-2 cm.
> 
> Gruß Showman


alter!
du hast meinen uneingeschränkten neid! war heute 6km unterwegs und total im eimer. hier liegen (wos nicht verweht ist) ca 110cm schnee.
ich bin einfach so über so ein kinderspielplatz-feder-pferdchen drüber gefahren..... öhmmmm ich hab natürlich den mega-bunnny-hop drüber gezogen....
außerdem hats irgendwie kein eis - will meinen, du komst auch bergab nicht anständig vorwärts. 
ich könnt kotzen! wir können uns ja mal im juli auf ne schnee-tour bei uns treffen 

dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck-dreck


----------



## showman (18. März 2006)

Ja heuer is es zum :kotz: mit dem Winter. Letztes Jahr um die Zeit war ich scho fleißig mit dem Moped unterwegs. Kannst ja mit den anderen kommendes Woende vorbeischaun. Wie schon gesagt, net so schön wie bei euch aber sicher ne alternative. Naja, werd morgen mal Bilder machen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2006)

hmm ab heut kinderpreise 
bedingungen opti in der trasse ...




_[SIZE=+2]Stand 18.03.2006 um 8:00 Uhr[/SIZE]_
                             [SIZE=+1]Die Temperatur im Tal beträgt momentan -2° und am Gipfel -5° bei bedecktem Himmel. [/SIZE]
                             [SIZE=+1]Beiden Abfahrten vom Ochsenkopf sind bestens präpariert und in hervorragenden  Zustand. [/SIZE]
                             [SIZE=+1]Beide Seilbahnen sind von 9:00 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr in Betrieb. Der kleine Schlepplift bei der Talstation Süd wird von 10:00 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr bei Bedarf geöffnet.[/SIZE]
                             [SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
                             [SIZE=+1]Noch einige Hinweise:[/SIZE]
                             [SIZE=+1]Seit Samstag den 18. März 2006 bis zum Ende der laufenden Wintersaison gelten für alle Seilbahnbenutzer die Preise unserer günstigsten Tarifklasse 3.[/SIZE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2006)

also jörg ... keine ausreden ... langskifahren lernen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2006)

So, jetzt bin ich da 

Skifahren  
Meinen Knien gehts gerade erst wieder gut und meinem Rücken fast.
Wenn eine schöne weiche 1m dicke Neuschneesuflage drauf wäre könte ich mir das vorstellen.
Aber so lusch ich dann lieber ab. 

Werd wohl eher mich nur mal auf ne runde auf den Sattel setzten, oder irgendsowas.
Hab nur dummerweise jetzt die BB´s, weil ich´s wieder voll verplant habe.
Aber ich dafür weiß jetzt den/einen Grund warum ich mich so irrte
Der Dr. X ruft ständig an und hat noch klettern vorgeschlagen oder sogar Kartfahren .
Aber da hättet ihr ja keine Chance.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> also jörg ... keine ausreden ... langskifahren lernen



Des war gerade noch net dagestanden.
Ausreden hab ich keine...bei mir sind des Gründe 
Aber Skifahren pack ich heute net....des übersteigt meine heutige Leistungsbereitschaft 
[Ausredenmodus on] Meine Hüfte ist auch noch prellungsgeschädigt [Ausredenmodus off]

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. März 2006)

gut dann tun wa heut ne runde fahn... 
ab wann hastn zeit?
so 1200?
eher? später? 
und wo? weiden?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> gut dann tun wa heut ne runde fahn...
> ab wann hastn zeit?
> so 1200?
> eher? später?
> und wo? weiden?



Willst du echt so weit fahren?!?
Des ist doch auch ein Schneeloch und vor allem Kältegebiet, oder 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2006)

Der Sportastefan geht auch mit Pizzaessen.
Außerdem würde er morgen auch klettern gehen, wenn was geht. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dr. X ruft ständig an und hat noch klettern vorgeschlagen oder sogar Kartfahren .
> Aber da hättet ihr ja keine Chance.
> 
> G.



kartfahren wär natürlich auch mal was ... war ich noch nie


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> kartfahren wär natürlich auch mal was ... war ich noch nie



Des ist aber ziemlich weit weg Macht aber höllisch Spaß 
Und nebenbei sehr schweißtreibend 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2006)

und is sauteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> und is sauteuer



Auf die Zeit gerechnet wo man drinnsitzt auf jedenfall 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2006)

Glaube der Tag heute ist zu schade um ihn irgendwo innen zu verbringen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2006)

ja find ich auch


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2006)

und was kann man draussen machen?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2006)

irgendwie tut mir bei meinen ideen immer des weiße zeug nen strich durch die rechnung machen...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2006)

irgendwie schon 

beim skifahren wirst heut auf jedenfall ertreten 

wart ihr gestern biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2006)

bestimmt...  

und sonst liegt zu viel schnee als dass mir was anderes draußen einfallen tät...

jepp waren ne runde in mak fahn...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2006)

sch....

mich ziehts raus aber dann steh ich draussen und steh da


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2006)

alles mißt irgendwie.
mhm wenns heut regnen würd dann wärs kein prob in die halle zu gehen aber so... irgendwie tut das wetter immer genau das was es nicht tun soll!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2006)

ja so ist es anscheinend ....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2006)

Ich hab mich gerade wo angeschlossen wo man Schnee von den Felsen schaufelt. 
Naja, Hauptsache draußen 
Grade war der Wastl, bei mir und blabal, hab vergessen ihn zu fragen ob er heute Abend mitgeht.
Werd ihn gleich nommal anrufen.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (19. März 2006)

war heute morgen etwas skifahrer überholen  aber dann isses zu sulzig geworden und außerdem haben viele von den brettlern allergisch reagiert....
die sind ganz schön komisch diese touristen!


----------



## TimvonHof (19. März 2006)

ausserdem hats grad ne geile stimmung!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2006)

Ja, diese Stimmungen. Hoffentlich hält die noch ein paar Tage 
Wo läuft denn jetzt diese Film 

G.


----------



## showman (19. März 2006)

Ey guggsd du hier

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2006)

Pohh, drauf freu 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (20. März 2006)

booaaaa!
wie hast du denn das ding da rüber gelegt? hast du schweres gerät in deiner tasche?  

ich werd grad fast ein wenig neidisch.... sag euch gegen freitag bescheid ob ich auch mit komme - müsst halt die spikes runter machen.
geht das mit dem bergabfahrad oder ist ein free-tourer besser, von wegen bergaufpassagen und so.

schick mir doch bitte mal die koordinaten vom treffpunkt (raum und zeit)

tim

@jörg: ich weiss nicht wann dieser film in d kommen tut, aber ich finds raus.


----------



## TimvonHof (20. März 2006)

eigentlich müsste der film schon lange draussen sein - zumindest in frankreich seit 2004 - ich find ihn aber nicht in den dvds :-(

http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/banlieue-13/
noch ein kleiner hungrig-macher


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2006)

Der Typ mit dem freien Oberkörper erinnert mich an meine Jugend 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (20. März 2006)

ich hab echt nicht gemerkt, dass die des gefilmt haben....  

meine frage mit dem bergabrad hat sich erledigt - nachdem ich gesehen habe wer alles so mit macht hab ich etwas angst auch mit meinem tourer nicht wirklich hinterher zu kommen. muss halt echt genug schokolade einstecken  
totaler dreck, die kondition im lenz!


----------



## Supah Gee (20. März 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich müsste der film schon lange draussen sein - zumindest in frankreich seit 2004 - ich find ihn aber nicht in den dvds :-(
> 
> http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/banlieue-13/
> noch ein kleiner hungrig-macher



Den gibt nur auf französisch.... 

Aber den ersten Film der berühmten Yamakasi-Truppe, "Yamakasi-die Samurai der Moderne" gibts auf deutsch. Und "Yamakasi 2 - The Great Challenge" (in Thailand...)gibts hoffentlich auch bald  

Hier noch mehr über die Freerunners (Parkour) www.pawa.de


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Den gibt nur auf französisch....
> 
> Aber den ersten Film der berühmten Yamakasi-Truppe, "Yamakasi-die Samurai der Moderne" gibts auf deutsch. Und "Yamakasi 2 - The Great Challenge" (in Thailand...)gibts hoffentlich auch bald
> 
> Hier noch mehr über die Freerunners (Parkour) www.pawa.de



Wo kann man denn den ersten kaufen 

Hab´ter schon gelesen, Feuerberg ist geschlossen 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. März 2006)

hier: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/303-7534132-0465035


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2006)

Schon bestellt. 

Und fährst am Wochenende auch mit 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (21. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man denn den ersten kaufen
> 
> Hab´ter schon gelesen, Feuerberg ist geschlossen
> 
> ...


ahhhh!
ich glaubs ja net. aber irgendwie hat sich das ja letztes jahr schon angedeutet - der späte saisonstart war ja schon der erste versuch das projekt kaput zu kriegen.
ich bin dafür die ganze röhn für fahrzeuge aller art zu sperren - pferdekarren machen auch viel kaputt. und nur wenn da keiner mehr rein darf können sich wieder windhopfenzeisige ansiedeln, oder was auch immer.

vielleicht kippt ja einer mal ne lkw-ladung ungelöschten kalk auf den gipfel und guckt zu wie sich die suppe dann ins tal frisst - aber dann entstehen am ende tolle felsformationen die dann weltkulturerbe werden.
fazit: wenn du die politik gegen dich hast, hat es keinen sinn auch nur einen cent in ein projekt zu stecken. und wenn die kiste subventioniert ist, dann schaff dir ne firma an und steck das geld in die eigene tasche. ob die arbeit was taucht oder nicht ist egal, da das projekt sowiso kurz nach dem entstehen wieder verschwunden wird.

vielleicht gibts ja dann in 2 jahren ein feuerberg revival mit ganz anderen leuten, die dann genau das gleiche machen aber viel umweltfreundlicher (was daran liegt, dass sie die richtigen leute kennen und in die richtigen tschen arbeiten)

so! sauer bin ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (22. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schon bestellt.
> 
> Und fährst am Wochenende auch mit
> 
> ...



Machst dann mal dvd session?  

Nee... hab noch kein einsatzbereites bike...und auch noch ka Motivation...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2006)

ja feuerberg is schad aber entweder halt ne runde sache draus machen ... oder gar net ...  ochsenkopf wird auch so enden 

@jörg ... hast das wetter am samstag angeschaut ... kaiserwetter wird das net


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> meine frage mit dem bergabrad hat sich erledigt - nachdem ich gesehen habe wer alles so mit macht hab ich etwas angst auch mit meinem tourer nicht wirklich hinterher zu kommen. muss halt echt genug schokolade einstecken
> totaler dreck, die kondition im lenz!



ich hab auch nur das 20kg geschoss zur verfügung ... mitm tourenbike will ich net


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja feuerberg is schad aber entweder halt ne runde sache draus machen ... oder gar net ...  ochsenkopf wird auch so enden
> 
> @jörg ... hast das wetter am samstag angeschaut ... kaiserwetter wird das net



Dort ist das Wetter immer besser 
Und vielleicht verschiebt es sich ja um einen Tag  
Und außerdem hab ich gestern extra mit einer Neusorg, Wirtshaus oben am Plattenparkplatz, Poppenreuth, Waldershof, Kössein, Schwarzenreuth, Neusorg Runde getestet ob des einigermaßen funktioniert.   
Ist zwar net so weit, hat aber bestimmt mehr Hm´s und war kälter.

@Supatschi: Ne Videoesäschen wäre mal garnet so schlecht 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

Und wie schauts aus morgen. 
2 Stunden Fahr- und Suchzeit sollten auf jedenfall eingeplant werden.
Also spätestens 8:30Uhr Abfahrt.....oder 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (24. März 2006)

ffffff*ck
muss mrgen vormittag arbeiten  
son dr*ck

wochenende im eimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2006)

hmm nachdem ich den elektronen entfliehen konnt endlich bin ich wieder online 

hmm training war die woche wenig ... bin mittwoch mal ne stunde gelaufen und hab heut immer noch dran zu knappern 

hmm wetter gefällt mir ja gar net  aber wenn der jörg will


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

Besser wie nix und es könnte ja doch.......die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist immer noch 50/50 und dann ist es ja auch nur eine Regentropfe und die nur Vormittag und...... 
Und außerdem gehe ich jetzt gleich eh ins Bett, weil ich auf einmal so müde werd und damit ich morgen Fit bin.  
Aber wie gesagt 2h Fahrt sollten wir einplanen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2006)

dein auto kann auch noch so weit fahren? 

was nimmst ausrüstung mit ... knieschützer ? full face helm? ich glaub der normale liegt in amberg


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

Bis´sel Öl tritt aus der Dichtung. Darf die Möhre halt net so treten
Knieschützer sowieso....aber tendiere eher zu Normalohelm.
Der Fr-Helm liegt eh bei mir im Auto...für den Fällefall


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Bis´sel Öl tritt aus der Dichtung. Darf die Möhre halt net so treten
> Knieschützer sowieso....aber tendiere eher zu Normalohelm.
> Der Fr-Helm liegt eh bei mir im Auto...für den Fällefall
> 
> ...



normalohelm auf panzer ... hmm


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> normalohelm auf panzer ... hmm



Wieso Panzer 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2006)

nen 20 kg bike is nen panzer


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

Mein Rad wiegt nur 18kg und hat Tuneteile drann....also eher ein CC Fahrrad 
Wenn morgen früh  willste denn jetzt da sein....um deinen Panzer einzuladen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2006)

du chef

du sagen mir wann kommen ich sollen morgen tun


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

Sagen wir mal um 8 geteilt durch 30 fahren wir los und 10min zum einladen.....macht summaminuarim.......3 hin 4 im Sinn.......8:20Uhr.
Ok..., oder

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2006)

ok sagt der untergebene


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

OK ok, dann kann ich ja beruhigt schlafen gehen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2006)

hmm sch... wetter


----------



## Wurscht (25. März 2006)

...und - fahrt ihr?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2006)

klar


----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

na klasse - da hab ich dann aslo gestern ne nette runde mit vielen verletzungen und alu-knäuls verpasst  
gute besserung an die probanden.

bin so frustriert, dass ich grad 6 km im regen auf spiegeleis und festhaltematsch gefahren bin. dann war schluss.....

so long,
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2006)

heut is halt nen kein fuss vor die tür setz wetter


----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

genauso denk ich auch grad...
hab mir ein bier aufgemacht und werd nun surfen


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2006)

gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

ach ja - werd übrigens am mittwoch meinen volvo verkaufen - der wird mir zu klein


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2006)




----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

4 bikes 3 personen und gepäck für fast 2 wochen - das packt der nimmer....
werd im sommer mal nach saalbach leogang fahren, genauer gesagt: die zweite augustwoche in den ferien halt. ähnliche aktion wie letztes jahr in der schweiz.
vielleicht kommt ja diesmal jemand mit. 
letztes jahr hat sich der eman bereit erklärt mich zu pushen - leider ist ihm ja das bike kaput gegangen als er hinter mir her gefahren ist  (tschuldigung)

na wie auch immer - ich will nen vw-bus


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

Man, und ich dachte schon Volvos schrumpfen wenn sie kleiner werden 
Bis August ist noch lang hin und mit ein wenig Glück ist bis da auch der Schnee weg 
Ich hab übrigens auch bald einen Bus 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

dein sportwagen ist wohl grundsätzlich geschädigt?

aber wie ich dich kenne bist du luxussüchtig und hast dann so ein ding mit ledersitzen und teppich und soundsysem und so....
wobei - die sitze kommen dann eh raus, über den teppch ne plane und das soundsystem wird vom geklapper des bikes übertönt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> dein sportwagen ist wohl grundsätzlich geschädigt?
> 
> aber wie ich dich kenne bist du luxussüchtig und hast dann so ein ding mit ledersitzen und teppich und soundsysem und so....
> wobei - die sitze kommen dann eh raus, über den teppch ne plane und das soundsystem wird vom geklapper des bikes übertönt



Die Soundanlage hab ich wegfallen lassen. 
Aber wer hat hier zuviel Geld.....VW Bus ist wohl eine der teuersten Busvarianten 
Mal schaun ob ich ein Bild von meinem finde.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

Hier, genau der nur in schwarz.....und natürlich schwarzen Scheiben 










G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

genau die kiste hatte ich auch in der näheren auswahl.
hab sie gefahren  und war zufrieden, leider hatte sie ein paar mängel:
1) keine standheizung verbaut
2) die 2 rücksitzbank nur mit werkzeug ausbaubar
3) die erste rücksitzbank ist nicht teilbar und muss somit komblett ausgebaut werden wenn du was dickes zu trnasportieren hast
4) war ein navi drin was schlecht lesbar ist - ich fahr auch tags mit licht und dann hat der bordechner automatisch alles auf nachtmodus geschaltet ... denken halt zuviel, die techniker. das war auch nicht abzuschalten, nur indem der nachtmodus komplett deaktiviert wird 
5) die sitze sind echt unbequem
6) die instrumente leuchten nicht blau 

da isser:
http://www.mobile.de/SIDM5jCyF3wBXu...ual=G&top=1&bereich=pkw&id=11111111197211845&


und dann kam mir der gebrauchte bus quer und hat meine trafic-pläne vernichtet


----------



## showman (26. März 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> 5) die sitze sind echt unbequem


Das kann ich bestätigen. Vor allem vorn in der Mitte ist ne Zumutung.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

Ja des ist ja bloß ein Modell Combi.     

Bei mir sind alle Sitzte hinten auch die Rücksitzbank superschnell ohne Werkzeug ausbaubar 
Hab in 2ter Reihe Einzelsitze, die drehbahr sind, wie auch der Fahrer und Beifahrersitz
Kann jeden Sitz auch von ganz vorne nach ganz hinten schieben.
Die Rücksitzbank auf halber Höhe über dem Gepäck als vollwertige Liegefläche ausbreiten usw. 
Navi hab ich gleich rausgenommen...modernes Zeugs. (Wobei des gestern schon gut gewesen wäre ..nur für Insider)
Gegen nicht blau leuchtende extra einschaltbare Lichter kann ich natürlich nichts sagen
Standheizung  Ist doch Platz drinn ein paar Liegestützen zu machen wenn´s dir kalt ist. 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

naja - gegen den generatin bin ich machtlos - da fehlt mir aber auch das nötige kleingeld. so häufig ist der gebraucht noch nicht zu haben....


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> naja - gegen den generatin bin ich machtlos - da fehlt mir aber auch das nötige kleingeld. so häufig ist der gebraucht noch nicht zu haben....



....ja genau das ist das Problem.
Und die gebrauchten sind dann noch so teuer das die neuen kaum teurer sind 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

aber geil isser schon.
vor allem der drehbare fahrersitz - da kannste die familie ordentlich nervös machen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2006)

Schaut mal, hab heute endlich meine neuen Spielsachen bekommen

@Stefan: Passen perfekt, mit einer Nummer größer. 

@Wastl: Haste gesehen was der Schley für eine Freeskiausrüstung in der Garage hat 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. März 2006)

Ui schön  

Da is echt mal ne DVD Session angebracht


----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2006)

ja passten bei mir a recht gut.
hab zwar anfangs weng blasen bekommen aber als sie dann weng eingefahren waren passten sie perfekt!!

ui hammer helm!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> ui hammer helm!!




Hab gerade in der Freeride gesehen das der Ritschi Schley den gleichen hat 
Ob der den auch für 40 Euro bekommen hat.

G.


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2006)

@jörg

ahb ich mir doch gedacht das dus aus der freeride hast! Anstatt das du die nem kranken vorbeibringst!
Kann immer noch net gscheit hatschen!

so long

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg
> 
> ahb ich mir doch gedacht das dus aus der freeride hast! Anstatt das du die nem kranken vorbeibringst!
> Kann immer noch net gscheit hatschen!
> ...




Dann hätte ich ja nachts nichts zu lesen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2006)

Macht irgendwer was am WE. Hab zwar einiges zu tun, aber könnte es teilweise hin oder herschieben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2006)

@Ohl: Also bei "gutem" Wetter wird wohl eine kleine in der nähe von Bayreuth Tour mit evt. Felsenaufenthalten zusammengehen 

Hab mit dem Dr.Q mal 11 Uhr Abfahrt ausgemacht.


@Dr.Q: Wastl hat mich auch angefont und will auch mit. Heißt wir müssen mit 2 Autos fahren.
Er hat gesagt er kennt sich dort aus und ist schon ein paar CC-Touren dort gefahren.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2006)

das wetter is apriltechnisch sehr interessant ... vom regen in die traufe in die sonne und den hagel


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> das wetter is apriltechnisch sehr interessant ... vom regen in die traufe in die sonne und den hagel



Hagel hatten wir in Neusorg net.

Und hier in Kemnath ist es einfach genial und da hat es scheinbar schon länger nimmer geregnet.
Da ist sogar alles trocken 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2006)

alles klar, kein problem. 

wollt heut mal kössaine erklimmen....  
keine chance von hohe brand aus liegt ne dicke glatte ausplatte aufm weg....  
und von wun richtung aus hats auch nicht sonderlich schneefrei ausgesehen.
die fichtlmountains sind also noch fest in der hand des winters  

hoffen wir mal dass wetter morgen beständiger ist als heut, da ich heut in wun ne unfreiwillige dusche genommen hab  

alles in allem ein erfolgreicher tag!!


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2006)

hmm was habt ihr genau vor in BT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2006)

so genau weiß ichs a net.

glaub so ne lockere runde....

mir ist eigentlich alles egal, hauptsache kein schnee!! 

fährst mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2006)

Ja, wenns denn wettermäßig klappt, dann halt ne lockere Runde.
Die halt beim Buchstein in den Wald rein angeht angeht und dann oben den Singletrail hinter.....in dieses Waldwegegebiet.
Und dann halt zwischendurch sich mal wieder an die Höhe gewöhnen, wennste weißt was ich meine.
Und ein wenig Vertriden usw. liegt ja des ein oder andere irgendwie am Weg.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2006)

wetter is glaub ich voll mistig morgen ... dafür extra nach bt fahren ... weis net


----------



## OLB Carre (1. April 2006)

sers jungs, meld mich auch mal wieder! leb auch mmer noch! in regensburg gibts kein bisschen mehr schnee und alles is trocken!   morgen werd ma a paar drops in unserem kleinen spot bauen und die dirt jumps a bissl erweitern bzw. von der der sprungdistanz mind. verdreifachen, das da mal a weng was geht!  wie schauts bei euch oben mit schnee aus? scho a weng was weg?  wünsch euch auf jeden fall a schönes wochenende! man sieht sich!

da carré oder auch karl!


----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2006)

hi karl.
bei uns hats im wald noch total viel schnee.... die wege sind vereist und nicht befahrbar!!!
ich hoff mal dass sich des schnell ändert.

@eman wie schauts jetzt aus? fährst mit? wetter sieht doch ganz vernünftig drein!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2006)

hmm wo in bt fahrt ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2006)

also gestern sprachen wir mal davon dass wir am fuße des burgsteins los fahren.... weiß aber net ob des noch aktuell ist..
theoretisch wenn 2 bikes in a4 passen würden können wir a mitnander hin fahren... käm halt auf einen versuch an


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2006)

Meinst du einen Feldversuch?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2006)

3 bikes passen rein 

hmm aber buchstein is durch die ganze stadt fahren bis halb in die fränkische


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> hi karl.
> bei uns hats im wald noch total viel schnee.... die wege sind vereist und nicht befahrbar!!!
> ich hoff mal dass sich des schnell ändert.
> 
> @eman wie schauts jetzt aus? fährst mit? wetter sieht doch ganz vernünftig drein!!!








Schaut cool aus 
Und ich hab die Woch meinen Spikereifen abgezogen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2006)

@ GANZJAHRESZEIT

feldversuch??

ja wär denk ich nur mit spikes gegangen aber weiter oben wird dann denk ich noch mehr schnee liegen und aufm eis noch schnee und der ganz weich...  
nix zum fahren also...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2006)

Bin dann so um 11 bei dir......mim Wastl, denke ich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2006)

Hei Wastl, wäre dann so um 10:45 bei dir mit einladen, und tanken muß ich noch, müßte des hinhauen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2006)

hmm Q dr ....

würd dich mitnehmen ... ich fahr aber net bis zum buchstein


----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2006)

@ eman wo fährst du los?

okay bis wann bist du dann bei mir??


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2006)

hmm 1100 könnt klappen ... spätestens 1110 

wo ich losfahr ... k.A. kenn mich in bt net aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2006)

Können ja auch schon vor Bayreuth Aichig parken.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2006)

also wenn ich allein ne stunde früher dort wär ...würd ich dort parken  in aichig versteht sich


----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2006)

alles klar, dann treffen wir uns halt mal um ca 1100 bei mir dann guck ma mal wer wo parkt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich allein ne stunde früher dort wär ...würd ich dort parken  in aichig versteht sich



Durch die Sommerzeit ist doch eine Stunde früher 
Aber ist schon weit draußen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2006)

so wieder daheim.
hier n paar pic von der wärmsten ausfahrt des jahres!!


----------



## littledevil (1. April 2006)

ah der gute wotan


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2006)

Ja was so abstimmen alles bewirkt 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (2. April 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> so wieder daheim.
> hier n paar pic von der wärmsten ausfahrt des jahres!!



von wo sind denn die bilder ???
schaut recht intressant aus


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2006)

Ist am Buchstein bei Bayreuth und sieht in dem Bereich so aus.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (2. April 2006)

sersn, ein paar pics vom neu erbauten! geil! die bilder sind auch in besserer qualität in meiner foto galerie zu sehen!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2006)




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2006)

Kaum erwarten kann 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2006)

hmm soll ich mir ne avid juicy 7 kaufen ?? natürlich mit kruppstahlhebeln  ... jörg ... für dich gäbs sogar carbonhebel 

wer bock nen paar tage über ostern nach meran und bozen zu fahren? allein is halt schon weit und andis termin geht für mich net


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2006)

Ne Oragensaftbremse  So eine wo man die Druckstufe....ähh..Presskraft einstellen kann. 

Ja fahrt na alle weg, ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt 
Hab gerade mal auf der Bikeseite geschaut, da kann man sich für Meran immernoch ein Topo rausdrucken lassen.

G.


----------



## showman (3. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade mal auf der Bikeseite geschaut, da kann man sich für Meran immernoch ein Topo rausdrucken lassen.
> 
> G.


Wo denn???

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wo denn???
> 
> Gruß Showman



Moment ich schau nommal 

So hab.
Also des Kartenbild war in der Bike 
Aber die Gondelrunde ist hier zum Ausdrucken.


http://http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=2546&nodeid=22


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2006)

OK, die wollen einen verar*****, aber der Link ist wirklich von der Bikeseite 
Geh dann halt einfach zu Touren und Reisen und dann auf Touren, dann kommt Meran 

G.


----------



## showman (3. April 2006)

Des habi auch scho ein parmal gehabt. Ich füge einen Link ein und dann kommt Spiegel. Habs auch so gefunden. Meran würd mir auch einmal taugen  

Gruß Showman

PS: Eine Karte is da aber net dabei.


----------



## Stylo77 (4. April 2006)

hätte vieleicht auch intresse an ostern nach bozen
allerdings geht eine gondel nicht sollte man bedenken


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Des habi auch scho ein parmal gehabt. Ich füge einen Link ein und dann kommt Spiegel. Habs auch so gefunden. Meran würd mir auch einmal taugen
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> PS: Eine Karte is da aber net dabei.




Ja, des Kärtchen war im Bike Magazin.

Bei uns geht der Schnee auch laaaangsam weg.
Hab gestern schon mal Trailpflege betrieben für unsere Tour....also meine damit das ich extra für dich auf der Tour ein "blaue" Stelle zur Befahrung freigemacht habe  
3 orange Stellen sind ja eh drinn 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings geht eine gondel nicht sollte man bedenken


 
welche? und is das schlimm? hmm


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> welche? und is das schlimm? hmm



Du wirst mich dafür hassen    

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (4. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> welche? und is das schlimm? hmm



kohlern geht nicht 
schlimm nicht aber es ist wesentlich ruhiger auf der seite 
oberbozen ist an ostern warscheinlich mit wanderern überlaufen


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst mich dafür hassen
> 
> G.



muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> kohlern geht nicht
> schlimm nicht aber es ist wesentlich ruhiger auf der seite
> oberbozen ist an ostern warscheinlich mit wanderern überlaufen



hmm da haben wir eh nie gscheit runter ins tal gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich das verstehen?



Hab mich da vertan...mußte ja nebenbei arbeiten 

g.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2006)

hmm ... geht morgen was .... wetter is wohl opti


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2006)

Komme eben vom Burgstein.
Also alle Schlüsselstellen gehen, aber des ist es dann auch schon was auf den Bergen geht.
Also die Aufteilung ist ungefähr 50/50.
Sieht so aus wie auf dem Bild. Entweder super und nichts oder unfahrbarer weicher Schnee 
Also wenn niemand einen tollen Einfall hat dann geht Radfahren net so wirklich schön.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2006)

@Showi: War heut auf einem kleinen Teil unserer Tour auf die du dich freuen kannst unterwegs.
Mit schönen großen Felsen, schmalen Granittrails und warmen Pausenmachblöcken.
Aber zur Zeit geht noch nichts, die Bilder täuschen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... geht morgen was .... wetter is wohl opti



morgen... fahn... ich ich ich wo weiß ich allerdings a net...


----------



## Supah Gee (7. April 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> morgen... fahn... ich ich ich wo weiß ich allerdings a net...


----------



## Supah Gee (7. April 2006)

Des mit dem Schnee is ja voll zum  
Muss aber eh morgen noch pausiern und dann....regnets bestimmt  

@Jörg
Was hast denn da für Geheimpausendopingsnack   
Und was is eigentlich mit der Freerunning DVD?

@LBS
Mit der Hose schau ma mal, werd wohl mal vorbeikommen  
Ausser du hast was vor....


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @LBS
> Mit der Hose schau ma mal, werd wohl mal vorbeikommen
> Ausser du hast was vor....



kein problem sagst halt vorher mal bescheid dass ich auch daheim bin


----------



## OLB Carre (7. April 2006)

morgen kurzfristige street session in regensburg! der muck und der sebi kommen! wer bock hat ruft mich mal kurz an! (01711265659) top bedingungen! bringt eure  mit! sersn, da carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (7. April 2006)

ui


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2006)

hmm ... das is halt mehr als kurzfristig ... aber rgb wär schon mal interessant


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2006)

Regensburg wäre schon toll, aber ich hab erst ab 12:30 Uhr frei drumm wird des für mich nichts.
Werd wohl heute dann doch eher neh Räuberfelsen klettern gehen, weil bessere Bedingungen dafür gibt es nicht.


@SupaG: Das sind Leistungs -und Powerdrahscheeplätchen.
Was für eine Hose? Hätte auch eine. Braucht wohl wer eine?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2006)

hmm ... was mach ich nur heut ... sch... eis im wald


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... was mach ich nur heut ... sch... eis im wald



Eis gibts eigentlich keins. Auf dem eisähnlichem Zeugs haste super Gripp.
Da gehen sogar steilste Bergauffahrten drauf....aber scheiß weicher Schnee 
Ach Louisentrail direkt im Wald ist voll schneefrei und fahrbar....mußt halt immer rauf und runter 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2006)

Und wennste dein Glück im Steinwald versuchts, dann komm mal vorbei 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showi: War heut auf einem kleinen Teil unserer Tour auf die du dich freuen kannst unterwegs.
> Mit schönen großen Felsen, schmalen Granittrails und warmen Pausenmachblöcken.
> Aber zur Zeit geht noch nichts, die Bilder täuschen
> 
> G.


Boah, suuuper. Der Schnee muß jetzt endlich weg. Helf halt aweng mit dem Föhn nach  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und wennste dein Glück im Steinwald versuchts, dann komm mal vorbei
> 
> 
> G.



dort wirds sicher auch net (gut) gehen ... und das ich mich alle 50 m ärgere heut hab ich keinen bock


----------



## LB Stefan (8. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und wennste dein Glück im Steinwald versuchts, dann komm mal vorbei
> 
> 
> G.



Steinwald war ich gestern... kannst total vergessen. auf der forststraße die sie im winter geräumt haben ists frei aber sonst total viel schnee... 
bin net weiter hoch als forsthaus gekommen, netmal der naturlehrpfad ist fahrbar... 
katzentrögel weiß i net, denk aber mal a net wirklich fahrbar

Doc


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2006)

man ich will heut irgendwo ... irgendwas fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2006)

so wir haben uns auf 1300 waldnaabtal geeinigt


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2006)

Und wie wars, geht des Waldnaabtal.
Ist des komplett frei, oder nur teilweise.
Also Steinwald war so wie es der Dr. Q gesagt hat, Forststraßen richtig frei und trocken, aber Wanderwege schneedurchsetzt.
Zumindest da wo ich zum Felsen gelaufen bin.

G.


----------



## MadBiker (8. April 2006)

hi, sagt mal kennt ihr zufällig wen der gestern mit nem 06er stinky durch mak gecruist ist? fand ich net schlecht des bike!  wollt nur mal so neugierig in die runde fragen..


----------



## TimvonHof (8. April 2006)

b13 is voll cool.
komm grad von arbeit ud muss morgen wieder hin. 
an ostern hab ich jeden 2. tag 24 stunden dienst - kotzn könnt ich!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2006)

Was ist denn in der Box....Menschenersatzteile oder sowas 
24h an einem Tag.....mußt sowas positv sehen, weil so können sie dir schon nicht noch mehr aufbrummen....also pro Tag  


@Madbiker: Ich kenn keinen mit sowas.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2006)

MadBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hi, sagt mal kennt ihr zufällig wen der gestern mit nem 06er stinky durch mak gecruist ist? fand ich net schlecht des bike!  wollt nur mal so neugierig in die runde fragen..



ich auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch net



Ja und wie waren die Wege jetzt ??


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (8. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn in der Box....Menschenersatzteile oder sowas
> 24h an einem Tag.....mußt sowas positv sehen, weil so können sie dir schon nicht noch mehr aufbrummen....also pro Tag
> 
> 
> ...


da ist bier drin 
und im neuen arbeitszeitgesetz stehts ja auch schon - die maximal mögliche arbeitszeit pro tag beträgt 24 stunden - mal sehen was die das erste mal bei der zeitumstellung auf winterzeit machen wollen....


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und wie waren die Wege jetzt ??
> 
> 
> G.



so wie immer im frühjahr  keine probleme und nur stellenweise nass

letzte reste vom schnee gabs auch noch ... aber die fielen net ins gewicht


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2006)

Und habt ihr erkannt wo des Bild in der Bike auf der letzten Innenseite im Vorschaubereich gemacht wurde.
Nur fahren sie da in die falsche Richtung 

Und die Oberdöddels von der MBR schreiben doch glatt was von einer Dh-Strecke am Oko.  


@SupaG: Und bist jetzt auch Mace..ig unterwegs. 
Keine bange Pastell wird dieses Jahr der Renner  


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (10. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Oberdöddels von der MBR schreiben doch glatt was von einer Dh-Strecke am Oko.



naja - ich habs auch mit erstaunen gelesen. denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun. da kannst du mal sehen was für eine ausgekügelte und fundierte recherche hinter den artikeln steckt.

a: he, was gibts denn noch so für spots in d? wegen der liste - du weist schon...
b: ich hab gehört es gibt am ochsenkopf ein paar leute die da runter fahren.
a: und unter was soll ich das einordnen?
b: he - das ist ne größere truppe da - die haben bestimmt einen dh dort, schreib einfach dh rein, das geht schon klar... soweit ich weis wollten die eh sowas auf die beine stellen.

so wirds gewesen sein.


----------



## Supah Gee (10. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @SupaG: Und bist jetzt auch Mace..ig unterwegs.
> Keine bange Pastell wird dieses Jahr der Renner
> 
> 
> G.



 
Sag lieber wie der Freigangfilm is!


Am Ochsenkopf hats geschneit  

@LBS 
Hose behalt ich....fällt zwar echt voll klein aus aber sonst hab ich ja wieder keine...

66 kauf ich mit etz doch net....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2006)

@TvH: Ja, genau so hab ich mir des auch vorgestellt 


@SupaG: Der Film ist langweilig und unspektakulär.....und mit dem Oko haste nicht ganz recht.
Es hat nicht geschneit, sondern es schneit 
Liegt ja schon wieder richtig Schnee drauf 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> naja - ich habs auch mit erstaunen gelesen. denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun. da kannst du mal sehen was für eine ausgekügelte und fundierte recherche hinter den artikeln steckt.
> 
> a: he, was gibts denn noch so für spots in d? wegen der liste - du weist schon...
> b: ich hab gehört es gibt am ochsenkopf ein paar leute die da runter fahren.
> ...



ja  so ähnlich

allerdings hat der buchholz damals in wildbad als ich mein erstes kleines pokalchen in die hand bekam damals schon mehr gewusst als ich  hat gesagt das ich "vom fernsehsender ochsenkopf  " komm


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2006)

Da hast ja schon einen tollen Sponsor mit dem BR
Vielleicht suchen die ja sogar Inschenöre, weil ich glaub der Turm geht auch irgendwie mit Stom.
Und du könntest dann in der Mittagspause immer ein zwei Abfahrten machen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2006)

Spielt heut wer was, wenn´s net regnet.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. April 2006)

wenns ner nur regnen tät...  
 jetzt schneit des schon den ganzen tag wieder... glaub da geht nix. sieht auch nicht nach besserung für heute aus.
Morgen solls zumindest von oben her trocken werden... dann könnt ma da ne runde fahn  

Doc


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2006)

Mist, bei dir schneits. 
Dann schaumer mal morgen. 
Hab gerade gehört morgen solls schön werden.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast ja schon einen tollen Sponsor mit dem BR
> Vielleicht suchen die ja sogar Inschenöre, weil ich glaub der Turm geht auch irgendwie mit Stom.
> Und du könntest dann in der Mittagspause immer ein zwei Abfahrten machen
> 
> G.



* bewerbung schreib *



bin die nächsten tage auch im lande um mitm bike dummheiten zu machen


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2006)

hab endlich auch mal biketeile 







hmm und die sauteueren lager


----------



## OLB Carre (12. April 2006)

sersn, bin des wochenende auch im lande, zwar nich ganz bei euch...is auch egal! hab mim wastl mal telefoned und meinten, dass wir mal irgendwo ne kleine stadtrundfahrt machen! bayreuth? rawatz? weiden? wetter soll ja a bissl besser werden! geht freireiten bei euch scho wieder einigermaßen? wär auch ne option,mir wurscht! also, man sieht sich eventuell!  

da carré!

@ eman: schöne bremsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2006)

@Carre: Schau´mer mal. Was macht denn eure Bauerei?


@Eman: Dummheiten machen ...find ich gut. Mach mal ein paar Vorschläge was man so machen kann.
Hat eigentlich schon irgendwas offen was net so weit weg ist 


@Stefan: Was machst denn heute Nachmittag.....also wenn des Wetter net zu mäcig wird 


Will was machen 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2006)

wetter scheint ja ganz ok zu sein. 
wolln wa mal zum burgstein hoch?

sag a zeit wann wir uns wo treffen ich richt mich nachm gestressten arbeitenden volk


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2006)

Könn´mer machen. Evtl auch.......zB....schau`mer mal machen.
Dann geh ich eher von der Erbert heim.
Könnte dann so um 13:37 Uhr bei dir sein.
Ist des OK.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2006)

jepp des okay


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2006)

Ohke, dann bin ich da 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2006)

dann macht mal nen lagebericht


----------



## j0hn (13. April 2006)

tach bin der neue hier und wollt nur mal  sagen das euer feuerwehr auto der oberhammer ist


----------



## TimvonHof (13. April 2006)

ich hab aber kein feuerwehrauto  
mein bus is weis und hat keine bunten lichter - nicht wenn ich nüchtern bin

@jörg
sach mal wofür sind den die lager? für die bombe. deren schaltbild im hintergrund  zu sehen ist?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2006)

hmm das sind meine lager  der jörg kennt keine schaltpläne


----------



## TimvonHof (13. April 2006)

mist, hab ich die beträger vergriesgnaddlt....
sachmal eman - warum holst du dir denn so teure lager, meinste du kriegst die nicht kaputt?

ich will endlich wieder berab fahren, mit dem bergabfahrrad und ohne schneematsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2006)

Was, wie, der Emän hat meine Lager....und außerdem kenn ich mich mit Schaltplänen voll gut aus.
Hab selber welche daheim, also für den Fernseher.
Damit ich ohne einzuschalten weiß was drann kommt...also die Fachbezeichnung für solche Schaltpläne heißt glaube ich Fernsehzeitschrift oder so 

@Emän: Also die aktuelle Lage ist doppel   Des was letzte Woche schneefrei war hatte heute wieder eine Schneeschicht.
Laß dich von den Bildern net täuschen.
Ach und der Riesenbaum ist zur Seite gerutscht und jetzt geht wieder eine einfachere Felsabfahrt aus dem Labü raus.


@Showi: Die Bilder sind auch von der Tourstrecke. Auch wenn es nach tiefem Räuberwald aussieht.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2006)

na dann müss mer halt noch warten  bis die gscheiten trails wieder frei sind 

@tim ... das is halt das prob wenn man nen rahmen mit zölligen lagern meint haben zu müssen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2006)

Schau mal was ich noch schönes bei Ebay bekommen habe 

G.


----------



## showman (13. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showi: Die Bilder sind auch von der Tourstrecke. Auch wenn es nach tiefem Räuberwald aussieht.
> 
> 
> G.


Ja ich hab scho denkt das wir im Wald rumräubern   Könnt ihr den Schnee net irgentwie wegmachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal was ich noch schönes bei Ebay bekommen habe
> 
> G.



das is gemein  warum seh ich sowas net


----------



## OLB Carre (13. April 2006)

fahr morgen zum wastl! wird wohl, ´nach eurem lagebericht eher ne streetrunde! hatten an marktredwitz oder arzberg skatepark gedacht! ich sag etz einfach mal, dass morgen net regnet bzw. schneit! dere! da karl!


----------



## Stylo77 (13. April 2006)

seit ihr jetzt in bozen unterwegs am we ???


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2006)

bozen ... der andi hat gestern abend ne sms geschrieben das nur oberbozen offen war ... ist jetzt mitm phil + besserer hälfte am gardasee

ich wollt net allein fahren  also is keiner unterwegs von uns ... wenn man das wetter bei uns sieht hätt man runter fahren sollen


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> fahr morgen zum wastl! wird wohl, ´nach eurem lagebericht eher ne streetrunde! hatten an marktredwitz oder arzberg skatepark gedacht! ich sag etz einfach mal, dass morgen net regnet bzw. schneit! dere! da karl!



hmm ... in nem skatepark kann meiner einer nur blöd rumstehen und blöd schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (13. April 2006)

ich penner! hat die möglichkeit am gardasee zufahren! hab aber zu spät gschaltn! ****! 
@ eman: können auch anderweitig irtgendwo rumschiessen! mir egal! dem wastl denk ich auch!


----------



## Stylo77 (14. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt net allein fahren  also is keiner unterwegs von uns ... wenn man das wetter bei uns sieht hätt man runter fahren sollen



is doch noch net zu spät 
wir fahren so und mo runter


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2006)

Man ist des Wetter mistig.  
Komm gerade vom Oko zurrück, schneit ohne Ende.
Hier mal die aktulle Schneelage.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. April 2006)

Des is aber net dein ernst oder  
Die Webcam sagt was anderes...

Hab jetz 1 Woche Urlaub, also immer zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2006)

Die Webcam lügt.
Webcams sind hinterhältig....drum heißt es ja schonmal "die" Webcam  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. April 2006)

Du liegst bestimmt noch im Bett....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Des is aber net dein ernst oder
> Die Webcam sagt was anderes...
> 
> Hab jetz 1 Woche Urlaub, also immer zeit



hehe das sieht verdammt nach nem bild vom skifahrn aus 

wennst immer zeit hast ... dann fahr mit nach bozen 

sauwetter heut


----------



## Stylo77 (14. April 2006)

mal was anderes wie gehts den jetzt mit eurem "singletrail" weiter ?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2006)

hmm nenn das bitte net unseren singletrail ... das is nur peinlich 

zuerst muss jetzt mal der schnee weg ... dann wird man sehen was übrig geblieben ist und wie der förster im neuen jahr so drauf ist  wenn der im flachstück nicht irgendwas zulässt was die strecke leicht rollend macht kanns nichts werden ausser nen xc race


----------



## Stylo77 (14. April 2006)

warum passiert eigentlich nix auf der rodelbahn seite ?
wesentlich mehr gefälle 
länger 

???


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2006)

Wenn des Katastrophenflachstück (ist nämlich nicht nur in normales Flachstück) mit den geigneten Mitteln interessant oder leicht rollend gemacht wird, dann ist es ein ganz schöner, mit spielereien drinnseiender, Singletrail. 
Der schon taugen würde, weil doch ein paar Herausforderungen drinn sind und noch reinkommen.
Aber wenn des Flachstück nicht bearbeitet wird und sich irgendwer querstellt, dann ist des ganze dem Untergang geweiht 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> warum passiert eigentlich nix auf der rodelbahn seite ?
> wesentlich mehr gefälle
> länger
> 
> ???




Weil es halt einfach super dort funktionieren würde 
Ne, des ist so. Da fahren auch so im Sommer viel Leute rauf und auf der Flecklseite mußte man halt noch ein wenig sich was einfallen lassen das mehr Menschen da hochwollen.
Aber was net is.......


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> warum passiert eigentlich nix auf der rodelbahn seite ?
> wesentlich mehr gefälle
> länger
> 
> ???


wie der jörg sagt ... bgrün hat die rodelbahn und fleckl sollt halt nun die radfahrer bekommen ... ob nun der berg auf der anderen seite dafür besser wär spielt da keine rolle ... 

ein weiteres prob für die nordseite ist das die im sommer sehr langsam fahren da man an der mittelstation ohne ausklinken aussteigen muss und an schönen tagen am wochenende eh fast an der kapazitätsgrenze fahren

die lifttrasse oben is da eh schutzgebiet ... also gäbs wohl eh noch ganz andere probs auf der seite ... armes deutschland


@jörg ...
der andi schreibt grad 20 grad am gardasee und das sie den 601 geshuttelt sind  .. willst net mit nach bozen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2006)

Wenn ich jetzt diese Wetteraussichten im I-Net lese, dann wünsche ich mich schon da runter.
Aber ich bin ja noch guter Dinge das des mit Frankreich was wird...wettertechnisch.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2006)

ja das is so sch...


----------



## OLB Carre (15. April 2006)

hab da was neues bekommen! race face diabolus kürbelschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. April 2006)

@ carre: 

mhm wetter scheint heut trocken zu bleiben...
hat jemand ne sinnvolle idee wo was geht?
wenn ja bitte mir ne sms schreiben bzw an der mobilen telefoniermaschine anrufen. 
komm vormittag nimmer an nen pc ran


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2006)

aber sonne kommt wohl heut auch nimmer 

hmm im wald ists sicher voll nass nach dem dauerregen


----------



## showman (15. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> aber sonne kommt wohl heut auch nimmer


 Müßt eigentlich gleich bei euch sein. Bei und in nämlich scho wieder weg.



			
				OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm im wald ists sicher voll nass nach dem dauerregen


Aber richtig. Und vor allem net nur naß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2006)

@jörg ... wo hast eigentlich die buchsen her?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

Also von Sonne war ja bis jetzt weit und breit nichts zu sehen.....aber dafür tut mein Kreuz weh. 

Die Buchsen!!! Hab ich doch geschrieben, bei Ebay ersteigert....im ernst 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2006)

bei ebay ersteigert ... das hilft mir wenig 

und das sind wirklich die komischen zolldinger?

kreuz weh ... warst gestern bei dem sauwetter wohl aufm bike?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2006)

geht heut irgendwo irgendwie was?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

Glaub des ist von dem Sauwetter vorgestern 
War gestern ein wenig Indoortechnikbiking um meine Technikfähigkeiten ins unermeßliche zu steigern. 
Weiß eigentlich net ob ich heute rauswill  Aber soll ja der einzig "schöne" Tag sein 


Sind die orginal PCM121412EZXB08 Buchsen


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2006)

hmm sind metrische ... hätten eh net gepasst ... fox hat PAP 0808 oder so was in der richtung ...

ja morgen sagt er wieder voll regen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

Ja, sind die für Manitou.
Aber sind des von Fox net 08DP08.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2006)

sind beides die gleichen zolldinger  ... nur anderer hersteller ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

Bin fahrtechnisch heute so unschlüssig weil ich um 16 Uhr daheim sein will.
Aber wennste irgendwo hinfährst schreib mal hier rein.......dann könnt ich dir vielleicht einen Baum querlegen oder sowas in der Art. 
Vielleicht bastell ich heute auch an meiner neuen Shore Baumline.
Ach und übriegens wollen die schon wieder Geld für das Parken am Laby 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2006)

einmal rund um mak


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> einmal rund um mak




            


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

Hmmmh....der Stefan will mich in 5min anrufen und mich zu irgendwas übereden 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

Bei deinem Telefon antwortet der Angerufene net....zumindest sagt des eine Frauenstimme 

Der Stefan würde schon was machen. Macht mal was aus, dann kann ich mich ja für 3h anschließen , oder so.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. April 2006)

Komm grad von na kleinen Hausrunde wieder....
Da oben (Kreuzstein) Richtung Bayreuther-Haus liegt echt noch ~0,5m Schnee aufm Weg    

Ich will globale Erwärmung!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

@Emän: So müßte das bei deinen neuen Osterhandschuhen wirklich ausschauen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2006)

hmm ... relativ gesehen ist das wetter heut gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2006)

hmm, hmm.....relativ gesehen war des Wetter um 12:02 Uhr wirklich net schlecht.
Aber jetzt in dem Moment ist es halt relativ anders 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2006)

:kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2006)

War gerade zu Fuß unterwegs und bin total durchnäßt worden 
Aber einen Vorteil hat der Sturmwasserwind. Der schnee in höheren Lagen wird rapide weniger.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2006)

sch... wetter ... sogar relativ gesehen heut sch....


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2006)

hmm ochsenkopfseilbahn scheint schon in betrieb zu sein ... dacht immer die fangen erst im mai an


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2006)

Tatsächlich....ob die Radhalter schon drann sind 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2006)

gute frage

mich hat das aprilwetter heut ausgetrickst ... volle dusche als ich am weitesten von zu hause weg war


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. April 2006)

sers lettenbrüder, wie sind die verhältnisse am oko? noch schnee oder strecken bereits befahrbar? wer weiß, ab wann die radhalter wieder dran sind?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2006)

das sagt wohl alles 

_Folgende Loipen wurden am Donnerstag, den 13.04. präpariert: Die Untere Ringloipe ab Parkplatz Vogelherd in Richtung Karches bis zum Schmiererweg,  die Verbindungsloipe Neubau, die Verbindungsloipe Bischofsgrün, die obere Ringloipe und die Gipfelloipe. Alle Loipen wurden jeweils nur mit einer klassischen Spur und einer Skatingspur präpariert. Allerdings hat inzwischen sehr viel Regen die Spuren teilweise wieder zerstört._


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2006)

Hab heute des Wetter genutzt um Sachen zu machen die man bei schönem Wetter net machen kann.......also bautechnisch 
Aber muß schon sagen wenn man 200kg schwere Steine auch nur 5cm zu weit Richtung bergab geschoben hat, dann muß man sich einen neuen von oben besorgen  
Und so ein Stein wenn auf dem Fuß liegt ist echt auch net zu unterschätzen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. April 2006)

in welcher gegend warst denn dann unterwegs?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> das sagt wohl alles


ayayayay, hört das denn gar nicht mehr auf mit dem winter dieses jahr?!


----------



## Supah Gee (18. April 2006)

Wie is denn die Situation am Burgstein  
Wetter soll ja morgen net schlecht werden... 

Fahma mal?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2006)

hmm ja wetter is im moment schön ... nur hab ich keine ahnung wo man schön fahren kann


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Wie is denn die Situation am Burgstein
> Wetter soll ja morgen net schlecht werden...
> 
> Fahma mal?




Vorgestern war es noch unfahrbar. So 50% schieben bzw tragen.
War zum klettern "wollen" droben.
An einer Abfahtswegstelle bestimmt noch fast 1m Schnee und der totale Wasserwaldbodenmatsch auf den Wegen.
Aber der warme Regen gestern und die Wetterlage heut, und wenn sie morgen so bleibt, dann könnte es Donnerstag gehen. Also so das es lohnenswert ist.
Werde wohl morgen oder heute in der Gegend zum Klettern sein und sag dann neueres.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

Ahh, genau, ihr seit ja Fererien haber 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Vorgestern war es noch unfahrbar. So 50% schieben bzw tragen.
> War zum klettern "wollen" droben.
> An einer Abfahtswegstelle bestimmt noch fast 1m Schnee und der totale Wasserwaldbodenmatsch auf den Wegen.
> Aber der warme Regen gestern und die Wetterlage heut, und wenn sie morgen so bleibt, dann könnte es Donnerstag gehen. Also so das es lohnenswert ist.
> ...



Ja mach des, nur Do solls doch schon wieder schlechter werden  
Also geh heut mal klettern und erkunden


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mach des, nur Do solls doch schon wieder schlechter werden
> Also geh heut mal klettern und erkunden




Des Problem ist das heute weder des eine noch des andere wirklich gut geht 
Ach und schau mal bei dem Flossenbürgthread rein....ist doch was ür dich 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. April 2006)

Ja hab ich schon gesehn  
Da kamikazier ich auch mit


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> in welcher gegend warst denn dann unterwegs?



Fichtelgebirge.....und es existiert ein komplett durchgehend neuer Shore 

Ach und treib dich mal nicht so auf den Erwachsenenseiten mit den Frauen rum 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2006)

1230 neusorg -> burgstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

So jetzt ham´mers.
Jetzt hat uns der SuperG angestiftet auf den BS zu schieben und jetzt is´ser nimmer da 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2006)

neue beschleunigungselemente






... und neue verzögerungselemente





...ansonsten der alte schrotthaufen generalüberholt





...mit neuer lagerung (die man net sieht  )


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

Was hat denn da für eine geile silberne Folie um die Kettenstrebe 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2006)

das is nen silikonschlauch  mal schauen wie das funzt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

Ohh....jetzt nehmen meine Augen das auch als durchsichtig war 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (19. April 2006)

für den jörg is das nix mit dem silikonschlauch. zu viel gewicht.... 
höchstens wenn er mit helium hochgeschäumt wurde.

wollte gestern bei uns durch den wald eskalieren, aber da is auch immer noch alles vol schnee - und die knaipe hat auch noch net auf


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2006)

mmhklingt ja echt so als wär bei Euch noch "Eiszeit"
schade, wird wohl dann noch dauern bis wir zu euch fahren - vielmehr
wahrscheinlich wirds für mich ein Wandertag


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2006)

wenns wetter so bleibt geht das jetzt schnell ... lang überlebt der schnee nimmer 


@tim ... ja macht das ganze gewichtsparen wieder putt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2006)

@TvH: Ich würde höchsten die Wasserstoffaufgeschäumten verwenden.

@Blacksurf: Es wird von Tag zu Tag besser 
Wir kommen auch an etlichen Aussichtsfelsen vorbei......also wandertagtechnisch.
Und 95 Protzent sind schon für alle fahrbar....glaube ich....und der Rest ist auch zu Fuß schön....wegen der Landschaft mit Felsen und so 
Vielleicht kann ich innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage schon mal die Tour abfahren für so Eckdaten. 


@Eman: Wo gibts eigentlich diese unsichtbaren Lagerungen 
Ist des net schwer sowas rein und rauszubauen...da erwischt man doch schnell mal ein falsches Teil?
Und wie lange dauert es denn bis man ein Lager wiederfindet falls es einem mal aus der Hand fällt?


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (19. April 2006)

@LBS
Und wann? Wo? Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2006)

war heut mal in steinwald unterwegs...  
vom schnee her wirds langsam. ähnliche verhältnisse wie auf kössaine allerdings die letzten 50 hm sind schon noch ziemlich schneeig und nicht wirklich fahrbar zudem ist der schneebaumbruch da oben schlimm!
voll viel bäume abgebrochen und liegen kreuzderquer im weg   
noch weng schlimmer als auf kössaine  

@ Supah
mhm also von der strecke her würde ich nochmal buchstein vorschlagen, da kössaine h-weg denk ich noch net wirklich geht oko warsch noch schlechter ist und mir sonst nix weiteres einfällt  
hast du noch nen favorite vorschlag  

weiß net, noch jemand zeit morgen?

wegen abfahrtszeit... ab wann hast denn zeit?


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2006)

ok, dann fahren wir uns schonmal warm ;-)

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann fahren wir uns schonmal warm ;-)
> 
> coffee



Könnt euch noch ein wenig psychisch drauf vorbereiten. 
Muß am 28 April erstmal noch ne Woche nach Frankreich weg.
Aber danach irgendwann gehts dann rund 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @LBS
> Und wann? Wo? Wer noch?



Was, willst wohl ein Haus bauen und weißt noch net wann und wohin.
Und jetzt sendest du hier eine Nachricht an deinen Bausparvertrag  

G.


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Blacksurf: Es wird von Tag zu Tag besser
> Wir kommen auch an etlichen Aussichtsfelsen vorbei......also wandertagtechnisch.
> Und 95 Protzent sind schon für alle fahrbar....glaube ich....und der Rest ist auch zu Fuß schön....wegen der Landschaft mit Felsen und so
> Vielleicht kann ich innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage schon mal die Tour abfahren für so Eckdaten.
> ...




ah dann hab ich doch mal den Wandertag gebucht 
 bei diesen Aussichten


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2006)

Neee, ganz so schlimm ist es net............wahrscheinlich 


@LBS,SG: Was macht ihr morgen wann  Will nämlich meine Kondition  verbessern und werde wohl auch unterwegs sein.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2006)

@ jörg: wir starten heut um 1233 vom luisenburgparkplatz. werden dann mal richtung burgstein hoch, und irgendwie auch wieder runter, vielleicht dann noch püttners, sehn ma schon wies geht.

bist dabei?   wetter scheint ebenso genial wie gestern zu werden!!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2006)

Hei StefansLB,
werde bedingt dabei sein. Eure Routenplanung ist mir ja so ungefähr bekannt 
Werd als "echter" MTB´ler natürlich von zuhause aus losfahren und dann um 12:32,64 am unteren Parkplatz sein *hoffhoff*
Werde vorher mal 8km mit 400Hm´s kerzengerade die Kösser hochtschekken nach den 2 warmen Schmelztagen.
Und dann zu euch abfahren über den H-Weg.
Falls ich net da bin, fahrt einfach los. Denke ich werde euch finden.
Kann ja dann euch entgegen beiken 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2006)

So, hab beim Heimfahren die 1000Hm´s noch geknackt. In Neusorg hatten  mir noch 24 Hm´s gefehlt.
Obwohl ich nach der Elchshoreausfahrt nommal in die tiefste mögliche Waldsenke gebraust bin.
Bin dann halt nommal in Neusorg weiter runter und wieder rauf  und so waren es dann 1009Hm´s.
Der Eman wäre stolz auf mich gewesen 

@SupaTschi: Hier dein Bild mit dem Steinmänchen  (des wollte er unbedingt haben)
Und natürlich das übliche Kaffee Kuchen Bild 

@LBS: Also 11:50 ist gut. Muß mir nämlich noch so eine Deckungskarte für mein neues Auto vormittag besorgen 

@Emän: Hab´n für morgen mal Steinplatte anschauen ausgemacht. So ca. um 13 Uhr am Sportplatz dort.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2006)

Hmmm...die 2Bilder vom SupaG lassen sich net hochladen.
Daheim hatten sie noch unter 60 so Dinger und jetzt auf dem Memorystick sinds leicht drüber 
Mußt halt bis morgen warten 

Ach nochwas....hab dem Freerider601 mal bescheid gegeben.
Könnte ja dem Emän sicherheitshalber irgendwer noch ne SMS zusenden.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. April 2006)

Ach mann  

@JLöBrSg
Also bin dann um 1201 dort am DISKA/Sportplatz


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ach mann
> 
> @JLöBrSg



Sowas ist aufwandig, gell.
Hab ich schon bei der Genzjahreszeit gemerkt.
Aber für den Sportastephan kann man das schonmal machen 

G.


----------



## blacksurf (20. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich das übliche Kaffee Kuchen Bild



Boaaah Käsekuchen Lecker 
Also die Wandertour ist fest gebucht 
Meine frischbestellte Gabel kommt nächste Woche!, fehlt leider noch das silberne Pferdchen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Boaaah KÃ¤sekuchen Lecker
> Also die Wandertour ist fest gebucht
> Meine frischbestellte Gabel kommt nÃ¤chste Woche!, fehlt leider noch das silberne Pferdchenâ¦



Nee, des ist kein KÃ¤sekuchen. Aber des KÃ¤semodell sieht fast genauso aus 
Bin heute mal einen Teil der Tour gefahren und es waren schon 1000 HmÂ´s 
Aber so bei dem Wert denke ich wird sich des zum SchluÃ einpendeln.
Schnee ist bald weg....aber die QuerbÃ¤ume sind jetzt ein Problem bis sie weg sind 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2006)

Hier Jungs mal ne kleine Vorfreude auf unser morgiges Ziel 
Wer den längsten Nosewheelie schafft...also falls es funktioniert mit dem Runterdüsen. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (21. April 2006)

viel spass mit deinem neuen bus!
und sag mal an wann man mit dem bergabrad wieder an den oko kann, mich ödet das gekurbel an und ich will wieder panzer fahren!
Busmaster T.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2006)

Bekomm des Ding irgendwann nächste Woche....muß noch leicht optisch modifiziert werden 


@SG: Hier die Bilder.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2006)

Hei Jungs,
hier mal ein paar Bilder von heute.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2006)

Und noch welche.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2006)

man und ich war net dabei  und das we lasst ihr mich allein fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2006)

Des wäre nur die Hölle für dich gewesen.
Auf wenig Raum lange fahren 
Besonders mit Klickpadalschuhen...soger der SuperG hat sich Turnschuhe angezogen.
Und die Auslaufzonen....hatten genau immer so eine Radlänge.
Das machte das ganze so nervenaufreibend 
Also so wie Ochsenshore die Platte, aber du "mußt" pflichtweise rechts weg 
Aber schöne Gegend. Auf jedenfall mal eine Tour wert 
Da von dem Silberhausdings weg von dem du erzählt hast.

Ja Wochenende...normalerweise Kletter ich ja unter der Woche und fahr am Wochenende Rad.
Aber diesmal ist des net von mir abhängig gewesen 

@SupaG: Auf dem Bild von der Monsterplatte ist ja nur die Halbe drauf und davon netmal des Steilstück  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2006)

wie schaut die schneelage aus?


----------



## Supah Gee (21. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @SupaG: Auf dem Bild von der Monsterplatte ist ja nur die Halbe drauf und davon netmal des Steilstück
> 
> G.



  

Ich hab net so schöne Bilder  

Aber war echt


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wie schaut die schneelage aus?




Fast 

Ist im Großen und Ganzen gut.

H-Weg ist noch ein wenig schneeig, aber kann man verschmerzen.


G.


----------



## Coffee (22. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Jungs,
> hier mal ein paar Bilder von heute.
> 
> G.



ihr wollt uns mädels nur angst machen, damit wir nciht mitkommen *pahhh* aber ihr könnt uns nicht täuschen, ihr habt die bilder mit photoshop nur gedreht  

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2006)

das lachen wird dir dann schon vergehen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ihr wollt uns mädels nur angst machen, damit wir nciht mitkommen *pahhh* aber ihr könnt uns nicht täuschen, ihr habt die bilder mit photoshop nur gedreht
> 
> coffee




Nein, man muß die Kamera nur richtig halten......damit es auch so aussieht wie es ist 
Aber wenn die Tour so einfach wäre wie die Platten, dann bräuchte man ja netmal ein Fully  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2006)

hmm da hat er wohl recht 

das wetter is heut irgendwie net so berechenbar


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2006)

@Coffee: Schau des ist die schönste Stelle unserer Tour.
Da bin ich auch mal drauf....des kleine mit dem Rad. 
Die Stelle kann man natürlich nicht umfahren....und tragen wäre viel zu gefährlich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2006)

@Emän: Die Abfahrt hat übriegens den Status "blau".
Die anderen Bilder waren alle orange oder teilweise nur gelb.
An der Stelle hättest du mit deinem Schicksal gehadert, weil der Auslauf genau 1m ganz unten war.
Und der Teil wo ich gerade fahre der Flache war 

Ja des Wetter heut ist net vorrausschaubar. 
Bin dann am Kösseinfelsgürtel bouldern. 
Vielleicht hör ich dich ja vorbeirumpeln.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2006)

wenn dem supah gee der auslauf reicht ... dann mir wohl auch 

war heut in der gegend burgstein matze seehaus  ... schnee fast weg ... aber stellenweise haufenweise hindernissbäume ... hab geflucht ohne ende ... sieht  im wald stellenweise aus wie im krieg, is voll schlimm heuer


----------



## Supah Gee (22. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dem supah gee der auslauf reicht ... dann mir wohl auch


 , aber hey, bin diesmal voll kontrolliert gefahn  

Is morgen was geplant? Mal Ochsenkopf kucken?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2006)

okopf is glaub ich noch ne idee zu früh ... ausserdem liegen da sicher auch bäume drin  (m-weg richtung weismainquelle war schon im januar ein baumschlachtfeld)


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> , aber hey, bin diesmal voll kontrolliert gefahn


wenn dem jörg der auslauf reicht ... dann mir noch lang net 

aber wenn er dir reicht dann mir auch 

hmm und deine sms musste ich lesen mit dem wissen das ich noch bis 1700 in nem gebäude fest sitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> und so waren es dann 1009Hm´s.
> Der Eman wäre stolz auf mich gewesen




noch stolzer wär ich wenn das auch möglich wär wenn ich dabei bin 

und übrigends ... hatt heut 1350 hm und 57 km oder so ... aber nen hartes brot mit regen sturm schneefeldern und umgefallenen bäumen 
bin heut ohne fehler über den kaiserfelsen und durch labyrinth gekommen ... irgendwie klappt das heuer besser oder die langsamfahr fähigkeiten sidn einfach noch net mit highspeeddownhill verdorben


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2006)

Wie schaut denn mittlerweile die eine Schneestelle im Wald kurz bevor man rechts zum Kaiserfelsen fährt aus.
Liegen immernoch die Bäume drinn und ist da immernoch zuviel Schnee?

Zum Thema Auslauf.....müssen da halt nommal hin Tour fahren oder so 
Und der Dr.Stefan hat sich bei der blauen sogar kaputtgehadert obwohl er mit dem White Tiger wesentlich langsamer fahren konnte wie ich.
Du hättest dich wohl zutodegehadert 

Außerdem knackt mein Rad und meine Federgobel hat einen kleinen defekt.
Wird meine heutige Aufgabe 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. April 2006)

hier neues aus Winterberg  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206723&page=9


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut denn mittlerweile die eine Schneestelle im Wald kurz bevor man rechts zum Kaiserfelsen fährt aus.
> Liegen immernoch die Bäume drinn und ist da immernoch zuviel Schnee?
> 
> G.



schnee is fast geschichte ... aber die bäume net ...

heut wär doch das passende wetter da mal mit dem fuchsschwanz hinzugehen  

sonst irgendwer was vor? bike oder säge egal


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2006)

Und sind die Trails jetzt frei.
Habt ihr schön gearbeitet.
Wo bleiben die Vorher/Nachherbilda 

@Emän: Hätte jetzt ne Adresse wo man teure Fox Dämpferhülsen kaufen kann....5 Euronen/Stk.


G.


----------



## showman (23. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Coffee: Schau des ist die schönste Stelle unserer Tour.
> Da bin ich auch mal drauf....des kleine mit dem Rad.
> Die Stelle kann man natürlich nicht umfahren....und tragen wäre viel zu gefährlich.
> 
> G.


Uiuiuiuiui, dou glodzi aber   Bin ja mal gespannt wieviele Überlebende es gibt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und sind die Trails jetzt frei.
> Habt ihr schön gearbeitet.
> Wo bleiben die Vorher/Nachherbilda
> 
> ...



die haupttrails sind nun frei ... die saison kann jetzt beginnen  ... der schnee auf der koesseine ist so gut wie weg und nimmer störend

am kaiserfelsen war einer schneller mitm sägen ... wir schätzen das es der peter war (man hat bikespuren gesehen  ) der todesbaum nach dem kaiserfelsendrop is weg ... der vorm burgstein auch

hmm und die adresse ... nennen ... bitte bitte


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2006)

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/


Werd da morgen mal anrufen, weil ich ja die Gleitbuchsen brauche.......und ein paar Dosen kanadisches Bier 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2006)

kannst mir 2 stück mitbestellen? 


... und die alustücke dafür drehen  wenn dich die franzosen wieder rauslassen sollten


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> kannst mir 2 stück mitbestellen?
> 
> 
> ... und die alustücke dafür drehen  wenn dich die franzosen wieder rauslassen sollten




Hab ich gemacht.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2006)

@Sportastephan: Schau ich hab noch ein Foto für dich falls du dich mal bei einer Singlebörse bewerben willst 
Nur dein T-Shirt ist etwas grell....hab dir was besseres rausgesucht 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. April 2006)

@EMan
Was fürn Todesbaum


----------



## TimvonHof (24. April 2006)

verdammtdes street fahrn.
hab heute meinen bashring zerstört. entweder ich muss fahren lernen oder ich brauch noch mehr federweg!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2006)

@SupaG: Der, den man trocken nicht als Problem ansieht.
Ahhhh......jetzt versteh ich warum du net weißt welchen...du bist ja Schönwetterfahrer  

@TvH: Wie kann man einen Bashring zerstören 
Was war denn des dann für ein Glump 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (25. April 2006)

der originale truvativ....
http://www.sram.com/_media/images/common/truvativ/mountain/_popups/larger/guid-highimpact.jpg
platik wird halt immer plastik bleiben - genauso seh ich das auch wenn wenn das plastik sich nen neuen namen zulegt, wie halt high-impact polycarbonate oder carbon oder so....
ich mach heute mal ein bild vom patienten.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

@TvH: Iiiihhhhh, Plastik.


@Ohl: besteht eigentlich interesse an einem Videoabend....NWD6 und Trailhunters....auf Leinwand unter der Woche.....also morgen übermorgen Freitag....ezettera....ezettera.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2006)

hi
 alles gute jörg  

mhm klar könn ma schon mal abhalten!! bei mir siehts die woch zwar zeitlich gesehen oberübel aus aber... mal sehen ob sich trotzdem was eionschieben lässt


----------



## showman (25. April 2006)

Boah, der Jörg hat Geburtstag      Alles Gute.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

Danke 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @TvH: Iiiihhhhh, Plastik.
> 
> 
> @Ohl: besteht eigentlich interesse an einem Videoabend....NWD6 und Trailhunters....auf Leinwand unter der Woche.....also morgen übermorgen Freitag....ezettera....ezettera.
> ...



wär schön wenn ich da auch im lande wär 

und der baum is übrigends net weg  nur der vorm burgstein

hmm und alles gute zum geburtstag natürlich auch von mir


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

Logisch, wenn biste denn im Land......also ich habe Freitag auch Zeit.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2006)

ja freitag wär gut  hmm hmm dann brauch ich ja irgendnen geschenk ... hmm mal schauen was für nen sch... mir einfällt  wenn mir hoffentlich was einfällt


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja freitag wär gut  hmm hmm dann brauch ich ja irgendnen geschenk ... hmm mal schauen was für nen sch... mir einfällt  wenn mir hoffentlich was einfällt



Nein, nein des anschauen is net bei mir und hat nichts mit meinem Geburtstag zu tun .....ich hab ja keine Leinwand.
Also dann tschekk ich desw mal mit Freitag.
Und die Geburtstagsausfahrt ist ja dann auch noch.

Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich dir dann auch die Hülsen mitbringen 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2006)

hmm und was hältst davon wenn wir heuer wirklich mal den wheeliekampf durchziehen ... bin zur zeit am üben 

die amberger maria hilfberg treppen sind echt der mord fürs bike  und die dirtline vom carre würd mal wieder nen shape brauchen ... hmm weiter hab ich nichts mehr zu sagen ... ausser das ich über 2 jahre gebraucht hab um amberg das erste mal richtig mitm freerider unter die reifen zu nehmen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

Jaa....Wheeliewettkampf 

Halten wir mal Fr fest.
Muß jetzt was Erbern 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (25. April 2006)

leider gibts keinen bashring der an meiner kombination taucht und nicht aus plaste ist........ mist


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

Kannst ja noch 3-4mal drehen bis er ganz abgenutzt ist 

G.


----------



## showman (25. April 2006)

Was ist mit dem NC 17. Hab ich am Big Hit. Hab allerding die Holzfellerkurbel. Is die soviel anders?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Supah Gee (25. April 2006)

@Jörg
Von mir natürlich auch    

Fr wär ich auch dabei


----------



## OLB Phil (25. April 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JÖRG*

*natürlich auch von mir.*
*Rad und Speichenbruch usw.....*

*Zwar erst in letzter Minute aber doch noch!*


----------



## TimvonHof (26. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit dem NC 17. Hab ich am Big Hit. Hab allerding die Holzfellerkurbel. Is die soviel anders?
> 
> Gruß Showman


den hab ich noch nicht hingehalten.
ein gerader ring (der eigentlich nur wie ein großes kettenblat ist) beißt sich aber mit der boxguide-kettenführung, daher brauch ich was, was ein wenig weiter rausguckt. hab mir nun beim gocycle erstmal wieder so ein plastikteil bestellt. dann hab ich luft mir was aus blech zu suchen. halt ohne zeitdruck.
letztes jahr hats von truvative auch noch eine alu-ausführung gegeben - die is aber irgendwie aus dem katalog genommen worden....

@jörg:
ich wünsch dir einen tollen, federleichten geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2006)

Danke, Danke nommal an alle.

@Emän: Schau mal die Buchsenhülsen sind da........und mein kanadisches Bier 


Und außerdem sind wir im Generation Action Prospekt ....


....und jetzt hol ich mein Auto.


G.


----------



## blacksurf (26. April 2006)

ui da hatte Jörg Geburtstag. Alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2006)

Nommal Danke 


So hab jetzt meine neue Mühle.....ganz schön groß.... und ziemlich dunkelschwarz glänzend 
Hatte auch schon die erste Regenfahrt vom Autohaus hierher 
Leider nur ein schlechtes Foto in der Garage....aber nachdem ichs endlich millimetergenau drinn hatte wollte ich es echt nimmer rausfahren
Aber morgen dann in echt.  



G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. April 2006)

dann hast du dir also ein neues auto zum geburtstag geschenkt.... schön schwarz  

ich hab gestern festgestellt, dass der urlaub gerettet ist. siehe foto.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2006)

Hast dir 4 neue Räder gekauft 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. April 2006)

du kennst meine fahrtechnik. wenn ich ne woche weg bin hab ich gerne noch das ein oder andere komplettrad dabei  
ist auch alles an ferderweg dabei hardtail - 80mm - 110mm - 240mm
immer flexibel bleiben


----------



## showman (26. April 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> den hab ich noch nicht hingehalten.
> ein gerader ring (der eigentlich nur wie ein großes kettenblat ist) beißt sich aber mit der boxguide-kettenführung, daher brauch ich was, was ein wenig weiter rausguckt. hab mir nun beim gocycle erstmal wieder so ein plastikteil bestellt. dann hab ich luft mir was aus blech zu suchen. halt ohne zeitdruck.
> letztes jahr hats von truvative auch noch eine alu-ausführung gegeben - die is aber irgendwie aus dem katalog genommen worden....


Sollte demnächst mal ne Tour zammgehen kann ich dir den ja mal zum hinhalten mitbringen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB Carre (26. April 2006)

@ jörg: von mir auch alles gute! zwar a weng verspätet....
und übrigens geile karre! 
bin übers wochenende am gardasee....ja ich weis, is a schlechter zeitpunkt,bikefestival und so, geht aber nich anders! falls sonst noch wer runterfährt, könnte man sich ja maltreffen! na dann, schönes wochenende!

dere, da carré


----------



## OLB Carre (26. April 2006)

noch was wegen generation-action,wer sich den flyer durchlesen hat, hat festgestellt das die fahrt nach saalbach dieses jahr von do. bis so., sprich vier tag geht! wer wieder mitfahren möchte, schickt entweder mir per email adresse und geb. datum, dann meld ich euch an, oder ihr ruft bei der generation-active zwecks anmelden einfach selber an!  
dere!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> noch was wegen generation-action,wer sich den flyer durchlesen hat, hat festgestellt das die fahrt nach saalbach dieses jahr von do. bis so., sprich vier tag geht! wer wieder mitfahren möchte, schickt entweder mir per email adresse und geb. datum, dann meld ich euch an, oder ihr ruft bei der generation-active zwecks anmelden einfach selber an!
> dere!



Wenn sich des net mit.........., dann bin ich auf jedenfall dabei. 
Muß des nur noch tschekken mit dem Datum.
Hab des Prospekt noch net so genau durchgelese sondern nur die Bilder angesehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2006)

hmm saalbach war schon nett 

@jörg ... so nen autochen hätt ich auch gern


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2006)

http://www.bikepark.net/html/inhalt_bikepark.html

geisskopf scheint noch net zu gehen am WE ... weis wer was neues vom Ochsenkopf?


----------



## Supah Gee (27. April 2006)

Am Oko-Lift warn wie ich am SO dort war schon die Radhalter dran  
Unten der Fleckl DH war auch  
Nur da wo gleich am Rand die Skipiste is war voll Schnee noch drin  
Bis Fr is ja eh noch zu (restliche Wartungsarbeiten) aber am SA gehts los


----------



## TimvonHof (27. April 2006)

soll das bedeuten am samstag ist am oko anliften?
wie sieht denn so die "legale" strecke im moment aus? gaht da schon was mit fahren oder eher nicht?
weils ein langes wochenende ist, gibts denke ich auch viele leute vor ort und der fleckelDH wird gut begangen sein... wobei :
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=38856&fdate=20060429
vielleicht sinds ja doch nicht soo viele....


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2006)

Wie, was, wo.....geht der Oko Dh/Fichtl -Ochsenshore oben jetzt schon oder net 
Und sind wirklich schon Radhalter dran 
Supaatschi...du kannst doch net einfach halbe Informationen hier in die Runde werfen*kopfschüttl schüttl*

Am Geißkoffl schauts ja schlimm aus 


Hab heute den ganzen Tag Garage ausgeräumt um mein Auto da zweckmäßig reinzubringen...bin jetzt voll am Ende und werde mir mein zweites kanadisches Bier bei einer Pizza reinschütten....Yähhh.
Dafür hab ich jetzt ein richtiges "Meinneuesautobild"...damit ihr mich auch erkennt wenn ich wo steh.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (27. April 2006)

also klappt die sache jetzt.
der Supaatschi hat gesagt der oko geht total klasse zu fahrn und wir treffen uns am samstag mittag dort um die neuen strecken einzuweihen  

nö - im ernst! wäre toll mal wieder zu okolieren und dabei ein richtiges rad verwenden zu können. ich erwarte updates bis samstag morgen. ob es sich lohnt dort hin zu fahren oder ob ich wieder einfach nur trinken muss. langasm wirds langweilig sich die endorfine über bier zu holen und ich will endlich wieder rollen.
hab auch gestern die weichen reifen runter und die lästigen kendas raufgemacht. klasse idee


----------



## showman (27. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute den ganzen Tag Garage ausgeräumt um mein Auto da zweckmäßig reinzubringen...bin jetzt voll am Ende und werde mir mein zweites kanadisches Bier bei einer Pizza reinschütten....Yähhh.
> Dafür hab ich jetzt ein richtiges "Meinneuesautobild"...damit ihr mich auch erkennt wenn ich wo steh.
> 
> 
> G.


Cooles Auto     Kamma da mal mitfahren??? 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Supah Gee (27. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, was, wo.....geht der Oko Dh/Fichtl -Ochsenshore oben jetzt schon oder net
> Und sind wirklich schon Radhalter dran
> Supaatschi...du kannst doch net einfach halbe Informationen hier in die Runde werfen*kopfschüttl schüttl*
> 
> ...



Ja ne keine Ahnung  
Ich fass mal zusammen  
-24.04. bis 28.04(Fr) kein Lift weil Wartungsarbeiten
-25.04. SA offen !
-Radhalter warn schon am SO dran
-Den direkten Weg neben der Skipiste vorn konnte man am So noch net hoch, weil Schnee
-Fleckl DH im unteren Bereich fahrbahr, auch keine umgefallenen Bäume
-Des flachere Stück bissl weiter oben, noch voll mit Schnee (wahrscheinlich von der Piste reingeschoben?!)


----------



## Supah Gee (27. April 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> also klappt die sache jetzt.
> der Supaatschi hat gesagt der oko geht total klasse zu fahrn und wir treffen uns am samstag mittag dort um die neuen strecken einzuweihen


 



> Cooles Auto       Kamma da mal mitfahren???
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ich will vorn sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (27. April 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will vorn sitzen


Ok, dafür will ich aber einen Fensterplatz  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Stylo77 (27. April 2006)

ja will endlich wieder okolieren evtl so oder mo !!!


----------



## TimvonHof (28. April 2006)

laut lift-homepage:

"Ab Samstag den 29. April sind wieder beide Seilbahnen von 9:30 bis 17:00 Uhr in Betrieb. Wir gehen auch davon aus, dass die Sommerrodelbahn ab 29. April bei entsprechendem Wetter in Betrieb genommen werden kann."

das wäre dann also schon mal geklärt - nun kommts nur noch auf den zustand der strecken an.... wer kommt am samstag und wer bringt ne säge mit?
O K O L I E R E N    W I L L !!!!


----------



## Der Agent (28. April 2006)

Wollen morgen oder am So. auch mal vorbeischaun, wenn die Strecken passen. Kommen zwar primär zum fahren, aber ich wär mir auch nicht zu schad, mal 1h oder 2h aufzuräumen. Ich denk, denk Geißkopf kannst dieses Jahr vergessen, wenn der DH auch noch zumacht. Da werden Oko und Steinach meine neuen Spielplätze werden


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2006)

Was ist denn in Steinach ....meinst du Steinachtal oder sowas?


Also die "Strecken" passen garantiert noch net, was aber net heißen soll das es keinen Spaß machen könnte.
Der Steilbereich schaut nach dem Winter immer nach einem Geröllfeld aus bis es sich wieder gesetzt hat vom Frost und freigefahren/getrampelt ist.
KinderDh oder WeißmainDh ist 
Aber auch ohne Regen würde es auf jedenfall eine Wasserschlacht werden. 


Aber was ist denn jetzt heute Abend...tut euch doch mal zusammen SMS´n 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. April 2006)

@Jörg
Also der Spartastefan hat heut abend keine Zeit, weil sein Bruder 30. feiert....
Wie wärs SA?

Wegen OKO, wenns net Katzen und Hunde regnet bin ich da  
Werd auch mal ne Säge in Kofferraum schmeißen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ken****Barbie (28. April 2006)

der meint des Steinach im Osten!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2006)

Ahhh, genau da gibt es ja auch eins. Des dann in Thüringen wahrscheinlich?


@STschi: Samstag bin ich, zumindest gedanklich, schon in Frankreich.
Sonst würde ich spaßeshalber auch zum Oko kommen 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (28. April 2006)

hab samstag nachmittag frei bekommen.
primär fahren am oko. werd nen klappspaten mit ins auto werfen - vielleicht können wir ja auch zwischendurch ne stunde aufräumen.....

wenns pisst ohne ende lass ich den spaten zu hause  
wenns schneit weis ich net was ich tun soll

tim


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2006)

na gut ... dann fangen wir morgen mal die dh bike saison an ... bin auf dem ding seit 2.november keinen meter mehr gefahren  wetter scheint so zu sein das es net viele wanderer geben wird 

heut abend scheint ja nichts zu gehen


----------



## TimvonHof (28. April 2006)

apropos...
wie issn des so in steinach. is ja auch nicht soo weit weg und wenn am geiskopf nun die skifahrer gebauchpinselt werden und der feuerberg am ende ganz zu hat wird doch ein ausweichhügel gebraucht.
wie issn die strecke und ab wieviel leute macht der lift auch unter der woche auf?  

bis morgen am oko - ich muss dringend gewicht verlieren


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2006)

würdest mal mit nach steinach fahren? allein trau ich mich net in die DDR (das letzte mal als ich in lauscha war ... war der honecker noch net weit weg  ) http://www.silbersattel.de/


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2006)

Und wenn macht der auf, dein Link ist so letztjährich 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2006)

weis ich net ... vielleicht nie 

aber zu was anderem ... mir wurd grad alp d´huez in Verbindung mit Morzine schön geredet ... hmm wer bock drauf? nen paar aus leipzig (die schon mal dort waren) würden hinfahrn.

@tim ...
gewicht verlieren? am bike oder am fahrer *fg*


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2006)

hmm ganz schön nass und kalt heut draussen  und am okopf liegt schnee :-O


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2006)

Und auf meinem Dachflächenfenster auch. 
Ah, warst auch gerade im Bt-Thraed 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2006)

Auf der Kösseine auch, aber dafür scheint dort jetzt die Sonne.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2006)

Muß aktualisieren. Und dabei soll es erst heute Nacht anfangen zu schnein 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (29. April 2006)

hier schneits auch...
hab mein rad mal ins auto gestellt und werd evt heute auch losfahren.
seit ihr (oder halt mal wieder nur der eman) heut am okolift?
ich nehm meinen klappspaten mit. wahrscheinlich pack ich das rad eh nicht aus...


----------



## lowfat (29. April 2006)

So siehts am Oko aus  

Ich wollte Eure Gegend eigentlich demnächst mal beehren. Bis dahin werden wohl noch ein paar frühlingshafte Wochen ins Land gehen müssen


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2006)

@tim ... ich denk ich werd heut schon mal hinfahren und mir die sache anschauen ... aber sinn machts net wirklich 

@lowfat ... schaut denk ich mal schlimmer aus als es ist ...


----------



## TimvonHof (29. April 2006)

eman... mach doch mal dein handi an


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2006)

das war nie aus


----------



## TimvonHof (29. April 2006)

hab meine icq mal wieder reaktiviert! freude freude!

dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich ganz schön alt bin - schon alleine an der mitgliedsnummer bin ich ja 10 jahre älter als der eman......  

bis dann


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat ... schaut denk ich mal schlimmer aus als es ist ...



Wenn des im Sommer immer noch so aussieht, dann wirst du sowas nimmer schreiben 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (29. April 2006)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
Ich bleib daheim


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2006)

so der fleckl dh ist aufgeräumt und fast vollständig schneefrei (nur ganz oben sind so knapp 100 m noch sch... aber denk das is net so störend) ... stellenweise wars heut nen bach aber ich denk wenns nimmer regnet könn mer montag endlich in die liftfahrsaison starten. Der lift läuft und nimmt uns sicher auch mit


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2006)

Montag .....hast du schon wieder Ferien   ...
....und die Shores?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2006)

montag is der 1. Mai  als tag der arbeit *gg*

ochsenshore is bis auf die steile wurzelabfahrt nach der langen felsplatte frei


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2006)

Ahhhja, da ist ja 1.Mai  
Ja, dann viel Spaß  

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (30. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> montag is der 1. Mai  als tag der arbeit *gg*
> 
> ochsenshore is bis auf die steile wurzelabfahrt nach der langen felsplatte frei


naja... die steile wurzelabfahrt rechts an den zwei bäumen vorbei ist auch frei. zwischen den bäumen durch geht net, da liegt ein baum. aund wer die kurve nicht kriegt (wie ich _immer_ die kurve nicht kriege) der hängt böse in dem stamm von dem baum.
prinzipiell aber fahrbar, nur endlos rutschig.

schönen ersten mai an alle die liften können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (30. April 2006)

da warn noch zwei bilder vom holzen.
wetter war echt nicht der hit.
werd mich nun trotzdem bei 3 grad mal in den schlamm werfen, halt nur der schlamm vor meiner tür (und der ist stellenweise gefroren)


----------



## Supah Gee (30. April 2006)

Wer kommt jetz morgen alles zum liften?

War heut schon mal da


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2006)

wie wars? sehr ruppig oder? zumindest hats so ausgeschaut ...


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Mai 2006)

wäre heute gern gefahren aber irgendwie hats mir da zu viel schnee


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2006)

der schnee war nur puderzucker von samstag ... der is lang wieder weg


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Mai 2006)

*Lagebericht eines Schönwetterfahrers vom Ochsenkopf am 30.04.06*

*Tmin*: 5°C
*Tmax*: 10°C
*Nässe von oben*: --> 0 (nur mal bissl so Persil MegaPerls geschneit....)  
*Nässe von unten*: 
-am Fleckl DH eigentlich nur im Flachstück unten...
-O-Line ("DH",Singletrack,Fr oder wie ma halt die legale Strecke nennt....) =0
*Schnee*: eigentlich kein Problem
*Bäume*: nur 1mal im "DH", vielleicht aber schon weg...
*Flow*: O-Line war net mal so schlecht, oben hats mir sogar echt richtig gut gefallen 
Fleckl DH war schon recht ausgeschwemmt oben, unten aber super schnell


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2006)

O-line ? was das?

auf jedenfall bin ich heut dort


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Mai 2006)

Na die offizielle Strecke....

Ja ich auch, so ab 1300


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Mai 2006)

hi ho. werd heut auch mal oko sein, hab allerdings nur bis 1500 zeit. deswegen werd ich jetzt schon hoch düsen. werden uns schon treffen, wenn net ich habs handy dabei  
bis dann


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2006)

das hab ich gemeint  







mit dem nicht luschentauglichen anstieg am anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2006)

aber hallo...  

mhm jetzt wos liften wieder geht ist wieder mehr die bergabkondition gefragt... habs gestern gemerkt... ist man gar nimmer gewohnt...


----------



## OLB Carre (2. Mai 2006)

bin auch wieder im lande! gardasee war geil! super trails! hab so an manchen trail einstiegen nen LB Aufkleber entdeckt! siehe Bild! nächstes wochenende werd ich auch mal wieder okolieren! also bis dann! da carré!


----------



## MadBiker (3. Mai 2006)

hi, wollt nur mal mitteilen und kundtun dass wir uns heut um 17:30 am wunsiedler marktpaltz treffen um bissl was zu fahren...kA was genau..also bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit, ein kumpel mit rm rmx und ich mit meinem epo...komme wer wolle, uns ist jeder willkommen  also wenn hier wer zeit und lust hat, einfach vorbeischaun.hab aber echt noch kein plan was wir anstellen..evtl. bissl aufn bibersbacher berg oder so..oder inner "stadt" fahren *gg* na also c u


----------



## daniel_Speci (3. Mai 2006)

ein hallo an die lettenbrothers ;-),
war auch am garda und in der windsbar ;-)
nur leider hab ich ich den lettenbruder vergessen, der echt sehr nett war.
sind am letzten tag den kompletten tremalzo abgefahren, danke für den tipp, war sehr geil, besonders der passo ba.
würden sehr gerne mal ins fichtel kommen auf ner schönen tour.....
gruß
daniel


----------



## showman (4. Mai 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> würden sehr gerne mal ins fichtel kommen auf ner schönen tour.....
> gruß
> daniel


Is scho in Planung. Warten nur noch auf den Jörg.

Gruß Showman


----------



## t-age (4. Mai 2006)

Aloha,

wollt mal fragen wie's aktuell am O'Kopf aussieht?
Ist der Lift scho wieder auf Bikebetrieb umgerüstet? Läuft der generell auch unter der Woche? Die "richtige" Bikestrecke schon fertig/fahrbar?

Besten Dank,

Ciao t-age


----------



## Supah Gee (4. Mai 2006)

Also das steht auf der Oko-HP: 

Stand 02.05.2006



Beide Seilbahnen sind von 9:30 bis 17:00 Uhr in Betrieb. Die Sommerrodelbahn wurde in der Saison 2006 erstmalig am 30. April wieder geöffnet. Die Sommerrodelbahn kann aber nur benutzt werden, wenn sie trocken ist. Das Trocknen und Saubermachen der Bahn dauert bei günstigen Witterungsverhältnissen im Frühjahr bis circa 12:00 Uhr.

Wir transportieren mit der Seilbahn Ochsenkopf Süd auch Fahrräder zum Gipfel. Von der Bergstation aus kann man dann bequem unser vorhandenes Mountainbikenetz benutzen. Noch in diesem Jahr soll die bereits im letzten Jahr begonnene Single-Trail-Strecke vom Gipfel zur Talstation Süd fertig gestellt werden. *Das Befahren der im Bau befindlichen Strecke ist aber verboten.* Im Wald liegt auch in manchen Bereichen noch etwas Altschnee und die Wege sind teilweise nass und schmutzig. 

Noch ein Hinweis: Von Montag den 8.Mai bis einschließlich Freitag den 12.Mai sind beide Seilbahnen und die Sommerrodelbahn wegen der jährlichen TÜV Überprüfung geschlossen.

Persönliche Auskunft erhalten Sie von 9:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr unter der Telefonnummer 09276-604. 

Das Seilbahnteam freut sich auf Ihren Besuch und wünscht Ihnen einen angenehmen Tag.


----------



## t-age (5. Mai 2006)

@Supah Gee: Besten Dank für die Infos! Ok, dann wohl erst nächstes WE...;-)

@all: Mit der "offiziellen" Strecke dauerts dann wohl noch, oder?

@OLB EMan: Gibt's zu der Runde auch nen Roadbook für Ortsunkundige?  
Karte hab ich ja, aber nur damit kann ich's ned so ganz nachvollziehen... 

Ansonsten hat wer Lust auf die (oder ne andre) Runde am So?
Bin leider ab Mittags übers WE nimmer online, SMS an 0176-211-512-66 wäre super  

Cya t-age


----------



## Supah Gee (5. Mai 2006)

Hy,
war heut mal am Schneeberg...
Sieht teilweise echt wild aus  
Gleich am Anfang vom H-Weg liegen viele Bäume, Schnee is auch noch n bissl, aber alles fahrbar, nur bei dem einen Baum sollte man sich ducken  
Dann nachm Nußhardt Bäume, Schnee....aber geht schon
Ab Seehaus zwar Bäume aber alles umfahrbar  

Und am Oko, in dem Steinbruch neben der FpSH-Ausfahrt ( sieht ma jetz von der Straße voll....fehlen irgendwie Bäume...) haben die auch Bäume rausgemacht und es hat sich eine "Schrägsteinplattenabsturzabfahrt" zu erkennen gegeben  

Is für morgen was geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2006)

morgen is was geplant ... weis nur net was  vorschläge willkommen 

das der schneeberg net geht dacht ich schon nach dem irrmarsch im januar

wer bock auf krupka am sonntag ... muss nur mitfahren und liftkarte kaufen ... mehr net


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2006)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> @OLB EMan: Gibt's zu der Runde auch nen Roadbook für Ortsunkundige?
> Karte hab ich ja, aber nur damit kann ich's ned so ganz nachvollziehen...



hmm leider hab ich kein GPS ... und erklären is unmöglich


----------



## OLB Carre (6. Mai 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> ein hallo an die lettenbrothers ;-),
> war auch am garda und in der windsbar ;-)
> nur leider hab ich ich den lettenbruder vergessen, der echt sehr nett war.
> sind am letzten tag den kompletten tremalzo abgefahren, danke für den tipp, war sehr geil, besonders der passo ba.
> ...



des war meine wenigkeit! hab wohl nicht zu viel versprochen! ;-)
fahr morgen, also heute, samstag halt, mitm muk am ochsenkopf! bissl liften! wie schauts bei euch aus? schon was geplant? vielleicht bis morgen!
da carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2006)

1330 mak waldstadion ... koesseinetour


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Mai 2006)

war endlich auch mal wieder biken - ohne lift halt und mit wenig zeit...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2006)

also ne gesamthöhenmeterangabe is eigentlich das mindeste was in so nem diagramm sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (7. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> also ne gesamthöhenmeterangabe is eigentlich das mindeste was in so nem diagramm sein muss




na gut - aber dann siehts nimmer so spektakulär aus


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2006)

234 m ... hmm da hätt ich mehr geschätzt


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2006)

habt ihrs gelesen ... todnau is tot ... 36 euro für ne 10 fahrten karte bei ner streckenlänge wie am okopf ... voll sch...


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Mai 2006)

War der Ralf heut am Oko  

Und im Letten-GB stehn ja schon n paar positive Äusserungen zur Oko-Strecke


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Mai 2006)

war heute echt geil am oko !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2006)

@stylo ... hmm keine ahnung wer du warst 

@supah gee ... ja der ralph war mit seinem prototypen da ... is aber dann gestürzt und hat was zertstört

fichtlplattenshore ging opti heut nachdem ich die bäume rausgeräumt hab

war nen schöner tag heut ... aber lang wird das so net gutgehen aufm flecklweg 

hast ne ahnung was für ne zeit der schreyer morgen gemeint hat? bin mir irgendwie nimmer sicher und heut war er net da


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Mai 2006)

> hast ne ahnung was für ne zeit der schreyer morgen gemeint hat? bin mir irgendwie nimmer sicher und heut war er net da


Ich? Nö



> aber lang wird das so net gutgehen aufm flecklweg



War wohl viel los


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2006)

samstag soll sehr viel los gewesen sein ... heut gings


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @stylo ... hmm keine ahnung wer du warst



06er kona stinky primo mit deemax (hab dich auch nur ausm lift gesehen )
kostet die saisonkarte echt nur 102.- ???
hat das mädel am lift gesagt


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @stylo ... hmm keine ahnung wer du warst



06er kona stinky primo mit deemax (hab dich auch nur ausm lift gesehen )
kostet die saisonkarte echt nur 102.- ???
hat das mädel am lift gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (8. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @stylo ... hmm keine ahnung wer du warst


 kona stinky primo mit deemax 
stimmt es das die saisonkarte am oko 102 euro kostet ?
hat das mädel am lift erzählt


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Mai 2006)

ho sorry seh grad das meine kiste spinnt und alles doppelt postet


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2006)

im winter kost die saisonkarte das ungefähr ... ob das fürn sommer auch gilt is noch net raus ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2006)

Habt euch ja die Woche ganz schön ausgetobt 
Was meintest du mit Schreyer und heute....hat der wohl schon wieder Radfahrerfieber wo die Skifahrer jetzt weg sind. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2006)

bist zu haus ? dann ruf ich dich mal an

und ja ... der schnee is weg  dann is jetzt wohl wieder radfahrn angesagt. der vollmer kommt heut glaub ich ... 

aber spatenstich für die schneekanonen is auch bald


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2006)

Ja, bin zuhause.
Und es gab ja wirklich positive Kommentare zur O-Line 

G.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gab ja wirklich positive Kommentare zur O-Line
> 
> G.


hat mich auch erstaunt - bei dem langen flachstück mit leichtem anstieg in der mitte...    aber einstieg und ende sind ja echt gut, von daher besänftigt das wieder. ich denke mal die meisten sind einfach froh jetzt eine alternative  zu haben, der sie nicht ständig irgendwelche rotsocken übern haufen fahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> hat mich auch erstaunt - bei dem langen flachstück mit leichtem anstieg in der mitte...    aber einstieg und ende sind ja echt gut, von daher besänftigt das wieder. ich denke mal die meisten sind einfach froh jetzt eine alternative  zu haben, der sie nicht ständig irgendwelche rotsocken übern haufen fahren...



Hab gerade mim Liftscheff über diese "Unangenehmigkeit" telefoniert.
Und noch besteht die Chance des interessanter, oder wichtiger noch, planer zu gestallten.
Bei dem Teil gibt es verschiedenen Meinungen unter den Nichtradfahrern......aber die entscheiden halt 
Aber als Singltrail ist der Weg, mit ein paar mehr oder weniger anspruchsvollen Stellen, schon mal Bezeichnenswert....denke ich.
Und im Sommer mal so ein schöner Buchenwald in Fichtenwald Wechselweg hat doch auch was für Tourenfahrer


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Mai 2006)

ich würde im flachstück north shore rampen aufstellen mit schrägen abfahrten das mann etwas schwung mitnehmen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2006)

ja genau das is seit langem unsere idee ... aber der förster sieht das nicht ganz so ... leider


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Mai 2006)

sag mal wie blöd kann man in der region eigentlich sein ?
und was wird mit der 2ten strecke ???


----------



## Der Agent (8. Mai 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> hat das mädel am lift gesagt



die Julia


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Mai 2006)

@Jörg
Weißt du eigentlich schon, dass wir alle......


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau das is seit langem unsere idee ... aber der förster sieht das nicht ganz so ... leider


was soll denn da das grundsätzliche problem sein? wie begründet der seine blockadehaltung?


----------



## t-age (8. Mai 2006)

Aloha erstmal,

wollt nur nomal anmerken das Samstag echt ne coole Runde war! Haben scho was die Trails hier  

Sind wir dann eigentlich alle Trails gfahren an der Kösser? Einen ausm Profil weiter oben haben wir ausgelassen, oder?

Ist der Stefan/?Muk? hier im Forum auch vertreten? Hab da noch nen Buidl von ihm, Sekundenbruchteile bevor er dann nimmer aufm Radl saß... 
Würd ich ihm schicken wollen...und Gute Besserung falls noch Bedarf besteht  

Cya t-age


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Stefan/?Muk? hier im Forum auch vertreten? Hab da noch nen Buidl von ihm, Sekundenbruchteile bevor er dann nimmer aufm Radl saß...
> Würd ich ihm schicken wollen...und Gute Besserung falls noch Bedarf besteht
> 
> Cya t-age


Cooles Foto   Ich hoff Stefan hat sich net verletzt. 

@ Jörg, kommen wir an der Abfahrt auch vorbei??? 

Gruß Showman


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Mai 2006)

ayayay, darunner und nur nen casco uffm kopf druff. das hat sicher gescheppert... ich weiß schon, warum ich mir des damals erspart hab... =)


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Mai 2006)

Des is net da FpSH...
Is n Jörg seine neue "unbefahrene"(  ) Steinplatte ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Mai 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Des is net da FpSH...
> Is n Jörg seine neue "unbefahrene"(  ) Steinplatte ...


hui, net der fichtlplattenshore? sieht dem aber echt täuschend ähnlich...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Cooles Foto   Ich hoff Stefan hat sich net verletzt.
> 
> @ Jörg, kommen wir an der Abfahrt auch vorbei???
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ja 

G.


----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja
> 
> G.


Müßmer und net langsam mal nen Kopf über einen Termin machen bevors wieder schneit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Müßmer und net langsam mal nen Kopf über einen Termin machen bevors wieder schneit.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Jaja, werde sie möglichst die Woche mal fahren um des mit der Zeit einzuschätzen.
Und wenn es möglich ist sollte es Sonntag sein, da wir durch einen Touristenweg fahren und es Sonntag Nachmittag da nimmer so schlimm ist.
Usw......

G.


----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es möglich ist sollte es Sonntag sein, da wir durch einen Touristenweg fahren und es Sonntag Nachmittag da nimmer so schlimm ist.
> Usw......
> 
> G.


Ich/wir richten uns da nach dir/euch. Sonntag wird den meisten eh lieber sein schätz ich mal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich/wir richten uns da nach dir/euch. Sonntag wird den meisten eh lieber sein schätz ich mal.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Also ich meine jetzt irgendeinen Sonntag....net direkt den nächsten....oder.....müßten uns eh ja nach dem Hinundherzugmöglichkeiten richten.
Mal schauen...mit ein wenig Glück regnets morgen evtl. net.

G.


----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich meine jetzt irgendeinen Sonntag....


Ja, ich auch. Net den kommenden. Könnten z.B. 10:03 oder 11:04 oder 12:19 oder 13:04 oder 13:59 Uhr in MAK sein. Wird scho irgentwann passen. Halt lieber net so spät weil Heim müßmer ja auch irgentwann.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (9. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich auch. Net den kommenden. Könnten z.B. 10:03 oder 11:04 oder 12:19 oder 13:04 oder 13:59 Uhr in MAK sein. Wird scho irgentwann passen. Halt lieber net so spät weil Heim müßmer ja auch irgentwann.
> 
> Gruß Showman


hä?
fährt dein auto nur zu bestimmten zeiten, oder hast du deinen schein verwettet  
nächster sonntag ist für mich auch doof - da wirds mal wieder ein familienwochenende.
stimmt das eigenltich das freitag tagsüber der lift noch zu ist.... würd da gerne die liftsaison einleuten (weil ich am do diensthab und daher vormittags frei hätte). wenn ja schade....


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> hä?
> fährt dein auto nur zu bestimmten zeiten, oder hast du deinen schein verwettet
> nächster sonntag ist für mich auch doof - da wirds mal wieder ein familienwochenende.
> stimmt das eigenltich das freitag tagsüber der lift noch zu ist.... würd da gerne die liftsaison einleuten (weil ich am do diensthab und daher vormittags frei hätte). wenn ja schade....



Ja, stimmt eigentlich...also des mit dem Lift.
Aber wenn alles gut geht wird in den nächsten 10 Tag die Stre....ähh, der Singletrail, bzw die O-Line, sich sehr zum positiven verbessern.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn alles gut geht.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Mai 2006)

heist "eigentlich" das da noch hoffnung besteht?
oder isses so, dass ich am besten gleich mein tourenbike mit auf arbeit nehm und mal wieder flach unterwegs bin (breit bin ich eh  )
versuche grade arbeitstechnisch alles soweit zu regeln, dass ich pfingsten nach leogang fahren kann - ich will nicht dort das erste mal liften...


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Mai 2006)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha erstmal,
> 
> wollt nur nomal anmerken das Samstag echt ne coole Runde war! Haben scho was die Trails hier
> 
> ...



dem muk gehts wieder gut,doch nich so schlimm! muk is im forum nicht vertreten. haste noch a paar mehr bilder? die ich gemacht hab sind net wirklich toll geworden! ich leit sie dann an ihn weiter!  schick dir dann noch ne PM zwecks email adresse! sersn! da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> heist "eigentlich" das da noch hoffnung besteht?




Eigentlich net 


G.


----------



## t-age (10. Mai 2006)

@Carre: Hab no paar mehr Bilder, die sind aber alle weng unscharf, zu lange Auslösezeit...
Hab sie grad ned dabei, mail sie dir aber noch mal nach, kannst ja dann verteilen.

Cya t-age


----------



## showman (10. Mai 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> hä?
> fährt dein auto nur zu bestimmten zeiten, oder hast du deinen schein verwettet


Wir wollten mit dem Zug kommen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2006)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Hab no paar mehr Bilder, die sind aber alle weng unscharf, zu lange Auslösezeit...
> Hab sie grad ned dabei, mail sie dir aber noch mal nach, kannst ja dann verteilen.
> 
> Cya t-age




Will die Bilder auch sehen 

Und was war eigentlich der Fehler den der Mug bei der Platte gemacht hat der zum Sturtz führte 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (10. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und was war eigentlich der Fehler den der Mug bei der Platte gemacht hat der zum Sturtz führte



wenn ich mir die platte so ansehe, war der fehler der zum sturz führte einfach dass er da runter gefahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Mai 2006)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha erstmal,
> 
> wollt nur nomal anmerken das Samstag echt ne coole Runde war! Haben scho was die Trails hier
> 
> Sind wir dann eigentlich alle Trails gfahren an der Kösser? Einen ausm Profil weiter oben haben wir ausgelassen, oder?


gut das die trails auch nem alpengewohnten einigermaßen taugen ...

nein das profil passt rein gar net für die runde ... wir sind ganz anders gefahren ... aber die trails (bis auf unterer teil h-weg) waren drin.

@jörg ... der fehler den der muck gemacht hat war das er nicht genug weit links reingefahren ist. wenn man nicht oben auf dem grat entlang reinfährt kannst schief gehen ... ausserdem war er zu schnell


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2006)

Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen auf dem Bild, weil es net mit dem was du sagtest übereinstimmte.
Wollte es ja gestern fahren. Hab extra den Vollvisierhelm mitgenommen 
Aber nach ca 950Hm`s + Zeitmangel + jetzt kommts, einer Gabel die urplötzlich schon auf halben Weg nur noch 125mm Federweg hatte und matallische Durschlagéräusche nach diesem Maß machte, hab ichs dann gelassen. 
Hab aber trotz des ganzem noch überlegt. 
War heute 3h drüber des Ding mehrere male bis in die Kleinteile zu zerlegen und wieder zu montieren um einen Fehler zu endecken  


Die O-Line News: Die Überbrückungen werden "fast" so gemacht wie besprochen.
Nur halt ein wenig anders.... was halt rauszuholen war.
Aber könnte schon gut werden.
Ein paar kleine Dagegenfahrerle sind jetzt weniger drinn.
Wenn die Bauwerke bis zum Wochenende net fertig sind könnte der "O-Singletrail" zum Befahren gesper......ne natürlich net für uns
Usw.

G.


----------



## Meiki (11. Mai 2006)

Hi,vielleicht kennt mich noch wer von euch(Bikes on Sand,Dual-Rennen in Hof,24H Rennen...).Eventuell kommen wir am Samstag mal an den Ochsenkopf;wie schauts denn im Moment da mit dem fahren so aus und darf man eure Strecke schon befahren?

Ich weiß,dass die Antworten auf meine Fragen bestimmt hier im Thread irgendwo stecken,aber des iss schon n bissl arg viel jetzt einige Seiten durchzulesen oder nicht?!
schonmal danke

Meiki


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2006)

@Meiki: Offiziell ist es noch gesperrt.....aber es werden Biker mit raufgenommen 



So jetzt mal wieder die Oko-News von heute:
Der untere Teil ist tatsächlich überbrückt. Mit zwei Überbrückungen und einem Knick aus getarnten Felsplatten dazwischen. 
Geht voll gut zu fahren bzw. heizen.  
Ein paar Ein und Ausfahrten sind geglättet worden mit diesmal hartwerde Erdmassengemisch.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2006)

Ach und da war dann auch noch diese Geschichte mit dem Baum hier.
Leider ist die Säge zum Schluß stumpf geworden und ich mußte über einen sehr starke Anfangskante fahren....aber ich mußte es einfach probieren. 


G.


----------



## littledevil (11. Mai 2006)

hui da gehts ja rund. muss ich wohl dieses jahr doch noch mal das fully einsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (11. Mai 2006)

"Erlebnisberg Ochsenkopf".......


----------



## lowfat (11. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und da war dann auch noch diese Geschichte mit dem Baum hier.
> Leider ist die Säge zum Schluß stumpf geworden und ich mußte über einen sehr starke Anfangskante fahren....aber ich mußte es einfach probieren.
> 
> 
> G.


Hoffentlich lasst Ihr den Baum liegen. Will auch!


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2006)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,vielleicht kennt mich noch wer von euch(Bikes on Sand,Dual-Rennen in Hof,24H Rennen...).Eventuell kommen wir am Samstag mal an den Ochsenkopf;wie schauts denn im Moment da mit dem fahren so aus und darf man eure Strecke schon befahren?
> 
> Ich weiß,dass die Antworten auf meine Fragen bestimmt hier im Thread irgendwo stecken,aber des iss schon n bissl arg viel jetzt einige Seiten durchzulesen oder nicht?!
> schonmal danke
> ...



sag wennst kommst  es rentiert sich auch zu kommen wenn man die o-line net fahren würd


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2006)

Aber es rentiert sich die O-Line auch 
Hab ja Samstag Kinderklettern, drum kann ich meine genaue Ankunftszeit net sagen.
Werd direkt von dort aus hinfahren und werde, so denke ich, ca. um 13 Uhr dort sein 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2006)

Hab heute  nur mal raufgeschaut um zu sehen was vorangegangen ist und um evtl. meine Weisheit  mit einfließen zu lassen.
Und wer kommt mir da entgegen.......na wer........der Emän 

Die Baumstammauffahrt ist jetzt radiiert und landschaftsgärtnerisch gestunt.
Und die kleine Shorefelsenüberfahrt ist auch ganz hübsch geworden 
Und.......

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2006)

so jetzt langsam glaub ich dran das die strecke ganz schön werden kann  ... zum glück hatte der förster nen guten tag  oder sogar woche


----------



## Meiki (12. Mai 2006)

Hi,wir fahren morgen an den Ochsenkopf,wir fahren um ca. 10Uhr in Bamberg los.
Hoffentlich sieht man sich und ihr könnt uns a weng zeigen wo man da so fährt 

Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2006)

ok ... bin ab 1100 am okopf ... ich denk ich erkenn dich schon noch


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2006)

Habt ihr die Wetterprognosen für morgen gesehen 
Die haben sich schon wieder zum noch unpositiveren verändert  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2006)

ja ... aber die könn mer net ändern ... sonntag wirds noch schlechter

ruf mal die mails ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2006)

Hab keine bekommen.....liegt wohl an deinen alten regionalen Grenzleitungen 

.....und die prognosen können wir schon ändern......aber des bringt uns auch nichts 

Aber wenn sich die "offiziellen" Prognosen noch weiter verschieben, dann war es eh schon gestern und heute schlecht und morgen wirds wieder 


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (13. Mai 2006)

geil, komm morgen auch! bin so ab 13.00 uhr da! bis dann! da carré!


----------



## OLB Carre (13. Mai 2006)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Hab no paar mehr Bilder, die sind aber alle weng unscharf, zu lange Auslösezeit...
> Hab sie grad ned dabei, mail sie dir aber noch mal nach, kannst ja dann verteilen.
> 
> Cya t-age



danke, bilder sind angekommen! sind auf jeden fall besser als die meinen! werd se weiterleiten! cu! da carré!


----------



## Meiki (13. Mai 2006)

man kann aber schon fahren wenns regnet oder?
Oder isses dann nurnoch ne Rutschpartie die Felsen runter?

Ich schau hier kurz vor 10 nochma rein.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2006)

Dauerregen
Also wenn sich des net um 180 Grad ändert kannst des voll vergessen. 

G.


----------



## Meiki (13. Mai 2006)

hab jetzt doch schon nochmal früher reingeschaut 

Aber meinst es ernst,dass es sich ned lohnen würde heute dann zu euch zu kommen?Wär voll blöd!
Geht da dann nix zum fahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2006)

Asichtssache 
Also wenn es einem nichts ausmacht im Regen zu fahren und immer so 12min naß im Lift zu sitzen der würde sagen "wann gehts los"
Ist aber halt net so meins.
Die Wege sind natürlich schon auch bei Nässe großteils möglich, aber sind halt dann net so........naja......ähm....schön halt 
Aber man weiß ja nie wie sich des Wetter so entwickelt...aber des wiederum scheint ziemlich eindeutig beim Negativem zu bleiben

Also ob es sich lohnt oder net ist dann eher Einstellungssache.....wobei ich jetzt net wirklich den versteh für den sich des lohnt 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2006)

Also jetzt gerade in dem Moment würde ich sagen es kann sich für niemanden lohnen. 
Hab nämlich Dachflächenfenster 

G.


----------



## Meiki (13. Mai 2006)

ist im Sommerbetrieb der Wetterschutz an den Sesseln abgebaut?Auf der Seite steht nämlich,dass beide Bahnen nen Wetterschutz haben.
Denn im Regen fahren stört mich nicht(soll ja Vorbereitung fürs DH-Rennen in Illmenau sein),aber im Regen sitzen stört mich schon eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2006)

Im Lift schauen nur die Füße und die Schienbeine raus...also heißt es werden nur die Füße naß.

Also ich muß mich ja erst in 3h entscheiden und hab auch nur eine minimale Anreise. 
Aber schreibt mal ob ihr wirklich gefahren seit.

Ach nochwas....ist gerda mal 12.7Grad dort oben warm zurzeit 


G.


----------



## Meiki (13. Mai 2006)

fahren jetzt nicht hin,leider


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2006)

dem weichei jörg braucht man net alles glauben ... liftfahrn am okopf is net so das prob wenns regnet da man die füsse hochnehmen kann


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muß mich ja erst in 3h entscheiden



hmm wie wirst dich entscheiden ?? ... das prob is das es morgen auch net besser wird


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2006)

Hab mich eben, wie ich von der Halle raus bin, für weicheiern entschieden.
Und habe gerade gehört das es morgen jetzt doch besser werden soll.

Und und, hab immernoch keine Mail bekommen. 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2006)

Ah, jetzt sehe ich gerade warum luschen heute angenehmer ist 
Und wo verdammt nochmal ist die Liftstation?!?








G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2006)

also es war ganz schön ... aber nur wenn man es geil findet im nebel zu fahren .... ich fands schön 

aber eine erkenntnis hab ich jetz ... die strecke hat ne chance 

der carre war übrigends da


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2006)

@Carre:   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2006)

So, des war meine aktivität.
Zwar erst halb befestigt, aber hält auch schon so

Ach, 19 Uhr war ne ca Zeit. Wer weiß wenn die genau da sind.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2006)

aha und du bist dort?


----------



## OLB Carre (14. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre:
> 
> G.



war saugeil, nette stimmung im wald bei dem ganzen nebel!  
cu! da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2006)

Heut fahr ich auch mal, aber erst ab 12:50Uhr.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2006)

hmm war doch ganz schön nass heut


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2006)

Ja, der eine Regenschauer kam auch bei uns ein wenig zu früh 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2006)

So heut hab ich mal 2 Hinterbaukiller zu einer Dumpfdumpfstelle ummodeliert, weil des wäre so nimmer lang gut gegangen und man kommt jetzt auf jedenfall schneller auf den Steinplattenweg.
Leider gibts aus Zeimangel heute mal keine Bilder von den News.

Aber es gibt eine alte und eine neue neue Idee.
Und die neue neue Idee macht aus der bis jetzt schrecklichsten Stelle in der Gesamtstrecke dann die beste 
Aber dazu brauch ich noch ein wenig Überredungskunst damit ich wenigstens schon mal 2 Bäume abgesägt bekomm , weil bauen darf er sowas net wo mal dzwischen der ein oder andere Meter Luft ist 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Mai 2006)

Hab heut auf meiner Ochsenkopf-Feierabend-Runde mal die neuen Holzelemente befahren  

@Jörg
Also wenn du da der Ideengeber/Überredungskünstler/Umsetzer warst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2006)

Nene, des Lob mußt schon an dem Gartenlandschaftsumgärtern Markus geben.
Werd´s ihm morgen übermitteln.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2006)

Hei Leute hier mal wieder die News von der O-Line.
Hab mich heute zutodegeschauffelt  (zum Glück habe ich mehrere Leben)
Ebenen geebnet usw.
Und hier mal des neue Bauwerk und dazu "Bob" Markus der Baumeister.
Damit ihr mal seht wer des ist (also für die Danksagungen).
Und meine Idee mit den so 2m Luft dazwischen ist garnet so fern 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2006)

hehe das stufchen is ja nun doch höher als mein Namenskollege zuerst wollte 

was mir da so noch auffällt ... alle mit dem namen markus sind halt fähige leute


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt eine alte und eine neue neue Idee.
> Und die neue neue Idee macht aus der bis jetzt schrecklichsten Stelle in der Gesamtstrecke dann die beste
> Aber dazu brauch ich noch ein wenig Überredungskunst damit ich wenigstens schon mal 2 Bäume abgesägt bekomm , weil bauen darf er sowas net wo mal dzwischen der ein oder andere Meter Luft ist
> 
> G.



welche Stelle meinst? die schreckliste stelle war bis jetzt die auf den fotos


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> welche Stelle meinst? die schreckliste stelle war bis jetzt die auf den fotos



Ja die Stelle meinte ich schon.....nur mit der (hoffentlich) noch entstehenden Zufahrt, parallel zur bestehenden nur gerade und mal mit nichts unter den Reifen, wird sie noch interessanter. 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2006)

........weil es wär doch schade, wenn da schon eine natürliche Landezone rumsteht, keine Abhebezone davor zu bauen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2006)

klar ... versuch rauszuholen was geht...

ansonsten wirds halt später mal semilegal gebaut


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Mai 2006)

@Ohl
Wer geht denn alles mit am Sa Abend zum Mexikaner ?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2006)

Ich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ken****Barbie (16. Mai 2006)

sauber, des schaut ja voll massiv aus.    

und des mit Markus könnte stimmen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2006)

Ja ja die Marküsse.....kann mich noch gute erinnern so an "kleine Taschenlampe brennt" und so.  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2006)

Hab gerade mal die Okolettenseite angekilckt. 
Hätte aber fast nicht auf News gedrückt, weil bis jetzt nur News dahsteht.
Eine Verlinkung auf die Lettenseite fehlt....könnte ja einer hergoooglen.
Werd heute evtl. mal nach außenrum Bildermaterial schaun.
Aber echt gut......scheint am Namen zu liegen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2006)

So, gleich gibts die O-Line News.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2006)

Heut ist eine kurzer B-Streckenabschitt entstanden. (Der aber wohl A-Streckenabschnitt wird)
Net schwer aber der flowische Fahrhammer 
Verschiedene kleinere Feilungen und eine etwas größere.
Die Stelle vor der Brücke über den teifen Graben, bzw. nach dem Megamiststück was ja jetzt bebrettert und gut ist, ist jetzt Highspeed...aber Downhill. 
Die Brücke erreicht man jetzt mit "jetzt kann man es auch verpeilen" Geschwindigkeit. (zumindest heut bei Magamatsch)
Und die größere Änderung ist ein kleiner Sprung vor dem neuen Bretterzeug oben.
Der schaut so komisch aus weil des gerade Ding schon Stand wie ich kam.
Und dann mußte ich sie noch zu dem Nachobengeherampending überreden, weil die Konstruktion ja schon Bombenfest stand.
Müssen evtl. die Bretter drauf wegmachen damit es optisch gefährlicher wirkt.
Ach und die Befahrung funktioniert
Und Bildtechnisch gesehen ist die Landezone nach dem Baum mit den ganzen abgesägten Ästen....an dem man mmgenau mit dem Lenker vorbeifliegt.

@Emän: Die Downhilleinfahrt bei der ersten Forstsrtaßenüberquerung ist jetzt wieder so wie früher vom Gefühl.
Hab das Problem erkannt, Schlauch gewechselt und dann haben wir es behoben.
Sollte nicht mehr wiederkommen. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2006)

schaut sehr interessant aus 

@jörg ...

bist morgen am okopf? hätt zeit mal zu kommen ... hab die arbeitswoche grad abgeschlossen 

schick mir mal wieder die pics in mittelgross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

Hab gerade ne Menge geschrieben und dann ging des Forum nimmer   

Jetzt nommal in ganz kurz.

Bin morgen Vormittag droben.
Strecke steht unter Wasser..aber zustandsmäßig nicht relevant.

Kommst du Sam Aben ca 20Uhr mit zum Mexikaner. Mit SupaaG sind wir bis jetzt zu Siebent.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> :Kommst du Sam Aben ca 20Uhr mit zum Mexikaner. Mit SupaaG sind wir bis jetzt zu Siebent.
> 
> G.



Weiß der Phil bescheid  Hab nen ne sms geschriebn aber weiß net ob die nummer noch aktuell is....


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß der Phil bescheid  Hab nen ne sms geschriebn aber weiß net ob die nummer noch aktuell is....




   


G. 


PS: Es ist nur noch die genaue Uhrzeit mit Nebelschwaden umwogen.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade ne Menge geschrieben und dann ging des Forum nimmer
> 
> Jetzt nommal in ganz kurz.
> 
> ...


 
hmm wenn ihr alle geht dann muss ich wohl mit  obwohl natürlich das mexicoessen ne kriegserklärung für mich is  

okopf hört sich ja net schön an ... hmm gibts noch was zu feilen? dann käm ich mit schaufel 

und was ich noch zu sagen hab ... das fichtlridedesign wird jetzt wohl so das endgültige sein  das newssystem läuft schon


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

Gibt noch genug Kleinigkeiten zum feilen. 

Und die Fichtlrideseite paßt auch 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

Bilder bring ich dir dann Samstag mit.

So grün und Felsengrau dazwischen kommt gut 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

Ab wenn haste denn morgen Zeit......8:45 am Flecklparkplatz.
Dann könn´mer mal die Strecke ablaufen und ich zeig dir ein paar von den Dingen die net so wirklich schön laufen.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (18. Mai 2006)

meine gabel hat ein ölsumpfbad und brauch grad nen service - habt ihr eigentlich vor am männertag blödsinn am oko zu machen? vormittags wär ich da dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

Wann ist denn Männertag...ich hab immer Männertag. 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (18. Mai 2006)

in bayern heist das ganze vatertag - aber da könnten ja die weingsten von uns (bewußt) mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (18. Mai 2006)

Ja ich könnt scho  Gibts eigenlich schon nen ungefähren Fichtelrideöffnungstermin?

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

Ungefähr in net allzuferner Zukunft......oder etwas eher bzw. später....plus 4 dazu....und natürlich immer 2 mehr wie du. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

.....und wenn ist jetzt Vatertag. Steht nämlich net in meinem Kalender.

G.


----------



## showman (18. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ungefähr in net allzuferner Zukunft......oder etwas eher bzw. später....plus 4 dazu....und natürlich immer 2 mehr wie du.
> 
> G.


Des sind aber dann immer 2 zu wenig wennst des net doppelt nimmst.  

Gruß Showman


----------



## TimvonHof (18. Mai 2006)

ganz tief in bayern, da wo sie ketzer verbrennen und ihr gold dem papst vermachen nennt man das auch "christi himmelfahrt" und ist nexten donnerstag


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

Aaaaaaaahhhhh....mal schaun wie´s Wetter wird 

G.


----------



## showman (18. Mai 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> und ihr gold dem papst vermachen


Naja, bleibt ja jetzt wenigstens in der Familie 


			
				TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> nennt man das auch "christi himmelfahrt" und ist nexten donnerstag


Kurv ich evtl. noch in den Dolomiten rum. Wenn net, darf ich dann mitspielen? Wann gehtn jetzt mal wieder die Koesseine FR Tour???

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2006)

@Emän: Wie schauts denn jetzt morgen um 8:45 oder 9ne aus.
Werd morgen früh wieder ins Forum schauen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2006)

hmm ... 900 fleckl ... auch wenn das grausam früh is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2006)

OKe, dann steh ich unten 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2006)

Wo bleiben die Okonews. 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2006)

Hmmmh.....du hast bestimmt alles noch ausprobiert

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2006)

ne ... bin fertig ... war bis 1800 ne wühlmaus  möcht gar net wissen wieviele km und hm ich da heut gelaufen bin

denk die strecke geht nen endgültig gut hab nen paar stellen ausgebessert und geshapt (viele steinchen mit kübeln getragen  )... unser streckenbaumeister bessert morgen wahrscheinlich noch die letzten Stellen aus dann sollts nen DH sein 

der stein ganz oben war net zu bewegen ... aber die anfahrt is jetzt so plan das man locker springen kann und vorbeikommt ... 

die abgesteckten netze oben funzen so wohl net ... als ichs gesehen hab wars zu spät ... mal schauen

hast eigentlich den übungsparcour unten gesehen ... der passt ja voll in die strecke 

falls du es noch net gehört hast ... der offizielle termin für die eröffnung steht wohl hat der schreyer erzählt ... aber is noch lang hin


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2006)

Hört sich ja alles ganz gut an.
Morgen bastellt der Markus auch....oder meintest du Montag.
Jetzt weißt du endlich wie des ist mit dem "zu spät" 

Also morgen ist dann der Mexikaner Termin um 20 Uhr.  

Wenn du kommst sind wir zu 8..soviel wie nie

Übungsparour    Ist des dein ernst...dachte der fällt weg......was liegt denn da dann rumm....ein kleiner Felsen zum drüberfahren  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2006)

Hab mir eben ROAM hinter die Augen gezogen.....würde jetzt am liebsten den Erlebnissingletrail fahren...der ja mittlerweile sogar ne Strecke ist 

Wenn des Wetter einigermaßen hält und es net zuviel regenet, dann probier ich es Sonntag mal aus. 

Oh, es klingelt...meine Pizza ist fertig und Earthed 3 wartet......


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2006)

übungsparcour ... der name täuscht ... der geht in das kleine Waldstück rein ungefähr da wo wir rausspringen auf der anderen seite ... muss man halt ne arge kurve fahren oder wir bauen den sprung um...

der parcour is nen weg da durch das waldstück gebaut ... nichts besonderes drin ... aber das is der lückenschluss bis zum lifthäuschen 

mein namenskollege hat gemeint wir sollten das mal einfahren das man spuren sieht ... aber ich denk er weis schon das das zur strecke passt  nen fähiger mann halt 

hmm das heisst wir fahren sonntag ... ok

ja der markus bessert morgen wohl die letzten stellen aus wenns wetter passt ... sind nochmal durchgegangen und ich hab ihn die stellen die wir angeschaut haben gezeigt ... aber es is jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr drin was mer net schnell mal selbst machen könnt

mexicaner ... hmm wer kommt denn alles ... kannst mich mitnehmen weil 60 km einfach fahr ich net zum mexicaner was net wohl schmeckendes essen ... oder wolln mer auch noch biken in BT?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2006)

Logisch kann ich dich mitnehmen, kommst halt um 19:14 Uhr vorbei.
Dann ist mein Auto voll...zum ersten mal 

Heute scheint es Vormittag Wettertechnisch gut zu sein und dann Nachmittag Regen und so Zeugs.
Morgen schauts besser aus......und es gibt ja noch andere Strecken die gehen dann auf jedenfall.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2006)

hmm eigentlich hatt ich gehofft ich darf net mit ... egal ... ok 

ja morgen scheint das wetter besser zu sein


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2006)

Oke, Oke.

Fallste billge Edelstahlspaxschrauben brauchst, gibts gerade in Eimerchen zum Sonderpreis beim Hage..

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2006)

edelstahlspaxschrauben ... hmm wüsst net für was


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> edelstahlspaxschrauben ... hmm wüsst net für was




Wennste Edelstahl zusammenspaxen willst....oder so 

So geh jetzt ne Runde an den Ponathsblöcken rumklettern....da kann man sich nämlich bei regen unterstellen 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Mai 2006)

@Jörg
Wer fährt denn bei dir alles mit ?
Wo parkst du? Treffen wir uns da? 
  

Achja kannst du mir so ne Bilder CD mitbringen?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2006)

Weiß net wo ich park, weil ich net genau weiß wo des ist.
Aber der Wastl weiß des und der fährt bei mir unter anderem mit.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Mai 2006)

Park halt beim Arbeitsamt, da stell ich mich auch hin, wenn noch was frei is, weil heut is ja auch Weißbierfest  drum wird bissl was los sein....
CD?!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2006)

Wo is´sn des  
War nie Arbeitslos 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (20. Mai 2006)

Des is da im Ghetto....
Kino,AOK dann kommt des Arbeitsamt...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2006)

Der Wastl wirds schon kennen.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Mai 2006)

sersn,alles fit bei euch? die fichtlride seite ist gelungen!  
wie schauts eigentlich aus mit saalbach?fährt da einer von euch bei uns (generation action) mit? wenn ja, einfach mich anrufen! 01711265659! haben noch plätze frei! gruß!

da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2006)

Bin da Trauzeuge auf der Hochzeit von meinem Bruder  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2006)

ja und da jetzt der einzig vernünftig mensch abends net mitkann is das für mich schlecht


----------



## littledevil (23. Mai 2006)




----------



## Dirt Rider (24. Mai 2006)

Moin Leute!

suche Leute für regelmäßige Freeride Touren - bin konitionell gut drauf, DH technisch auch, aber 3 Meter Drops muss ich umfahren  Bin Student und daher zeitlich flexibel. Werd heute noch ne Runde drehen und morgen sicherlich auch. Wär geil wenn jemand mitheizen würde!

Keep on riding!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

>


 
hehe du weisst schon was ich mein ...

@all ... morgen was in planung ... vielleicht mal was ohne lift


----------



## TimvonHof (24. Mai 2006)

bin morgen vormittag am lift - nachmittags hab ich keine zeit und anliften muss ich die saison endlich mal.

vielleicht kommt ja einer mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Agent (24. Mai 2006)

Dankeschön nochmal an die nette Guidance von LB Jörg heut. Und anbei Grüße an die Regensburger Bruchpiloten. Bis demnächst,

Gary


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @all ... morgen was in planung ... vielleicht mal was ohne lift


Hm also ich wollt morgen ab 1300 Liften....

@Jörg
Denkst du dran, dem Wastl wegen Roam bescheid zu sagen  
Da LBS würde denk ich auch mit am Fr


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2006)

Der Agent schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön nochmal an die nette Guidance von LB Jörg heut. Und anbei Grüße an die Regensburger Bruchpiloten. Bis demnächst,
> 
> Gary




Ah, du bist der Agent......jetzt erkenn ich´s auch am T-Shirt.

Schau mal hab sogar 2 Bilder wo du drauf bist.


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (24. Mai 2006)

Der Agent schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön nochmal an die nette Guidance von LB Jörg heut. Und anbei Grüße an die Regensburger Bruchpiloten. Bis demnächst,
> 
> Gary



welche regensburger bruchpiloten? is mir da was entgangen?


----------



## thaper (25. Mai 2006)

hi jungs...
ich und ein kumpl von mir, sind aus nürnberg, wollten ma bei euch am ochsenkopf fahren... öhm wie kommt man da jetzt am schlausten,schnellsten und günstigen hin? bzw. bis wohin können wir die öffentlichen verkehrsmittel benutzen? kann man beim ochsenkopf irgendwo zelten oder so... geplant war das wir am freitag abend nach warmensteinach oder wohin auch immer fahren dort irgendwo pennen vllt. auch bei bekannten in erbsbühl falls jemand von euch des kaff kennt und wir wolltn dann halt den ganzen samstag fahrn gehn.... und abends dann wieder zurück....


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Mai 2006)

Also Zug fährt bis Bayreuth,
Bus fährt dann weiter ins Fichtelgebirge, hält sogar in Fleckl direkt am Lift, ob der Räder mitnimmt  
In Fleckl gibts auch viele Pensionen, viel. hier mal schaun
->http://www.warmensteinach.de/
Gibt auch n Campingplatz am Fichtelsee http://www.camping-fichtelsee.de/
und einen direkt am Oko, weiß aber keine Adr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2006)

Also mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln hab ich es net so.
Aber ich kann euch auf jedenfall den Tip geben an einem Wochenende zu kommen wo es nicht durchregnet.
Einen Campingplatz gibts schon irgendwo. Steht auf Fichtlride.de. (einfach unten anklicken).
Auf der Seite ist auch eine Anfahrtsskizze. 
Aber muß nommal sagen bei regen lohnt es sich nicht.
Nur mal so nebenbei. Am Oko sind gerade 4.9 Grad Wärme bei regen und so bleibt es wahrscheinlich auch 
Da könnt ihr unter Bayernwetter.de schauen. Sind verschiedene Okowebcams drauf.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Also Zug fährt bis Bayreuth,
> Bus fährt dann weiter ins Fichtelgebirge, hält sogar in Fleckl direkt am Lift, ob der Räder mitnimmt
> In Fleckl gibts auch viele Pensionen, viel. hier mal schaun
> ->http://www.warmensteinach.de/
> ...



Du warst nur schneller weil ich mitten im schreiben angerufen wurde 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Mai 2006)

Ich werd heut auch daheim bleiben, muss sowieso was lernen


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2006)

es sieht so aus ... als wär die nächsten tage kein biken ohne nass werden möglich ...


----------



## showman (25. Mai 2006)

Also der Fichtelrideling geht bei mir net  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Fichtelrideling geht bei mir net
> 
> Gruß Showman



Hmmh...bei mir gehts.
Du mußt ihn natürlich auch anklicken und net nur drauf schauen......sag ich jetzt einfach halt mal sicherheitshalber 

G.


----------



## showman (25. Mai 2006)

Ach so, ich muß da hinklicken   Naja, jetzt hab ich hingeklickt. Kommt so a grüns Manschgarla und wenn ich dann nochmal hinschau kommt: *Not Found
The requested URL /start.htm was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.27 Server at www.fichtlride.de Port 80*

Wielange muß ich denn hinschaun bis geht  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2006)

immer noch?

der webspaceprovider hat servermässig was umgestellt ... vielleicht hast noch ne alte IP vom DNS server

versuch mal http://85.13.131.125/v132565/


----------



## showman (25. Mai 2006)

Ja jetzt schaut des scho ganz anders aus   Man muß nur lang genug hinschaun  

Gruß Showman


----------



## thaper (25. Mai 2006)

also war hetu bei uns bisi trails rocken und naja etz hab ich mich scho an den regen gewöhnt....^^ aber ich hab mein bein vorhin eh geschrottet also weiß net ich denk ich bleib doch lieber hier... ah des tut so weh.... mh hab so ne wurzel bisi unterschätzt und zack hats mich vom bike gezoggen und ab ins gebüsch... naja das wird schon wieder aber danke schonmal für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (26. Mai 2006)

war gestern am oko.
für das wette war doch einiges los. sehr gelungen die o-line! bin sie ja gestern zum allererstenmal gefahren. das spielzeug im flachstück macht auch laune. und die variante vom jörg (die mit luft drin) geht auch schön glatt.
war klasse lettenwetter - dreck bis unter die haut....

hoffentlich hat sich der kollege von den hassfurtern nix getan - hat nicht sehr gut schmerzfrei ausgesehen, der bodygrind am fleckl-dh  

bei gutem wetter macht ie oline sicher noch ne ecke spass mehr! grüße auch den namensvetter - ein virtuose mit der kettensäge!


----------



## Stylo77 (26. Mai 2006)

ja war super gestern am nachmittag sogar richtig griffig 
die strecke geht jetzt selbst bei dem wetter flüssig zu fahren und lässt auf schönes wetter hoffen


----------



## thaper (26. Mai 2006)

hey sven fährst du am wochenende nochma zum ochsenkopf?


----------



## Stylo77 (26. Mai 2006)

eher nein (es sei denn das wetter wird wieder besser )


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> ja war super gestern am nachmittag sogar richtig griffig
> die strecke geht jetzt selbst bei dem wetter flüssig zu fahren und lässt auf schönes wetter hoffen



schön zu hören ... ich hab nur langsam die befürchtung das das der gleiche sommer wird wie letztes jahr 

@tim .... bin gestern erst mittag heimkommen und meine boxxer is zerlegt ... sonst wär ich selbstverständlich gekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2006)

Ja des ist ja schön zu hören das es euch gefallen hat 

Hmmh....wenn man net wüßte das es ca um 13Uhr anfängt zu regenen und es zum Nachmittag hin immer schlechter wird, dann könnte man fast meinen heute wird ein super Tag 


@TvH: Hat der Hassfurter wenigstens einen Bodygrindguard angehabt?
Hatte gestern echt keine Lust wieder im Matsch rumzufpflügen.
Und jetzt kann ich wenigstens endlich mein Fahrrad sicher und fest ins Auto stellen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2006)

ja das wetterchen täuscht an


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Mai 2006)

@Jörg
Was isn heut mit na kleinen Fichtelsee-> Mt. Snow Tour


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2006)

hmm wird aus dir doch noch nen regenfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg
> Was isn heut mit na kleinen Fichtelsee-> Mt. Snow Tour



Theoretisch wär ich schon dafür.....aber ab 13Uhr regnets.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm wird aus dir doch noch nen regenfahrer


 

@Jörg
So es is etz nach 13, hab mein 1/2 Hähnchen gegessen und es regent nur son ganz bissl.....
Und da ich danach eh gleich ins schön warme Kristallbad geh macht bissl Regen nix  
Ich wart noch n bissl....
Wennst net antwortest tu ich mal anrufen...


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Mai 2006)

Scheiß Wetter  
Fahr nicht!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2006)

Ja ab 14Uhr soll es dann richtig anfangen.
War gerade beim Felsenbegutachten zum Bouldern und dann gings auch richtig naßkalt los.

Aber dafür muß man jetzt hier nimmer absteigen.


G.


----------



## TheRock- (26. Mai 2006)

Hm, an den Warnschildern bei den Liften steht es wäre eine 2. Single-Trail Strecke in Planung bzw. soll diesen Sommer geöffnet werden. Inwiefern ist da was dran ?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2006)

TheRock- schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, an den Warnschildern bei den Liften steht es wäre eine 2. Single-Trail Strecke in Planung bzw. soll diesen Sommer geöffnet werden. Inwiefern ist da was dran ?



Tip mal auf Fichtlride.de.....unten.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2006)

TheRock- schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, an den Warnschildern bei den Liften steht es wäre eine 2. Single-Trail Strecke in Planung bzw. soll diesen Sommer geöffnet werden. Inwiefern ist da was dran ?



nix dran ... wennst wüsstest was geplant war ... da sind fast welten dazwischen zu dem was jetzt gebaut is


----------



## TimvonHof (26. Mai 2006)

@eman - schade dass du nicht da warst - das war genau DEIN wetter gestern. ich mein, jedesmal wenn du bei sonne fährst machste ja irgndwas an deinem bike kaputt  

@jörg - ja, der arme hatte einen bashbody an - und das war gut so. genau hab ichs nicht gesehen weil er hinter mir war, aber am letzten drop der variante rechts vom fleckel-dh kam zuerst er in bester supermannpose, nur halt etwas nidriger, und hernach sein bike. das gute stück hat wohl verweigert..... ne im ernst, das hat nicht gut ausgesehen, aber er ich aufgestanden und weiter gefahren wie es nur richtige männer tun  (wenn sie einen bashbody tragen)

vielleicht liest er ja mit und kann die sache aufklären.


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Mai 2006)

so ein kettenblattschutzdingelchen aus metal würd ne ganze menge mehr aushalten..... aber den truvativ dreck gibbet nur naoch in dem ultraguten polycarbonat


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2006)

makrolon is noch besser als metall  das e13 ding hält alles aus  

wer hat eigentlich das wetter bestellt? is ja voll sch...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2006)

wer bock hat nass zu werden ... 13:30 silberhaus


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> so ein kettenblattschutzdingelchen aus metal würd ne ganze menge mehr aushalten..... aber den truvativ dreck gibbet nur naoch in dem ultraguten polycarbonat




Wennste willst kannste von mir einen aus Alu haben.....für bis 38 Zähne....falls er paßt.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wer bock hat nass zu werden ... 13:30 silberhaus




Heut zu fahren ist glaube ich auch net schlimmer wie Anzug kaufen.....da weiß man wenigstens was auf einen zukommen kann 


G.


----------



## t-age (27. Mai 2006)

Aloha,

wo wir grad dabei sind: hat ev. wer nen 38er Kettenblatt über? Nen hinteren Gustav-Halter für 160er Scheibe bräucht ich auch noch... 

Bin dieses WE daheim, hier schauerts im 20-Minuten-Takt... 
Falls das wen tröstet  

Cya t-age


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wennste willst kannste von mir einen aus Alu haben.....für bis 38 Zähne....falls er paßt.
> 
> 
> G.


ich glaub net das dein teil bei mir passt (in keiner beziehung  )
der truvativ-schutz ist leicht nach außen, vom kettenblatt weg versetzt um nicht mit der kettenführung zu schabreiben.... alle bashrings die sozusagen als ersatz für ein großes blatt eigesetzt werden können sind nicht möglich. 
auf dem bild kann man erahnen dass der schutz in richtung kurbel gezogen ist...

werd irgendwann auch auf ne e13 umsteigen - die ist einfach mächtig durchdachter.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2006)

ja es war nass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (28. Mai 2006)

sehr nass - die dämme brechen grade in kulmbach (naja fast)


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2006)

japp ... stellenweise hättest heut fast die taucherausrüstung gebraucht am ochsenkopf ...

den fleckl DH hats im mittelstück arg mitgenommen ... gar nimmer schön zu fahren (riesige tiefe todesrinne)

hast du net nen gps? wenn ja dann könnt mer ja mal die o-line vermessen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2006)

Die Landesgartenschau ist auch überschwemmt 

Aber im Skatpark war es trocken 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2006)




----------



## TimvonHof (28. Mai 2006)

ich hab derzeit mur die aufzeichnung vom holzmachen, halt zu fuß und ohne spielzeug.... wars ja dabei.
einfach das .txt hinter dem dateinamen wegmachen und dann in google earth packen.

werd aber, bei meinem nächsten besuch mal eine richtige vermessung der o-line vornehmen. für höhenangaben und genaue kilometerpunkte fehlt mir aber die bayern-karte..... aber ich kenn jemanden der sowas hat - dem könnten wir dann die aufzeichnung schicken und der kann uns dann den rest veraten  show it, man!


----------



## littledevil (28. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

>


aber hallo wo ist das denn?


----------



## showman (28. Mai 2006)

Also des Textdings kann ich mit keinem Werkzeug aufmachen. Hast des noch in anderer Form? G7towin zum Beispiel. Oder du lädst des mit Garfile runter und speicherst des als ovl.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> aber hallo wo ist das denn?



Hof.


@Emän: Ist im 5SterneDh heute immer noch Wasser runtergeloffen?


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also des Textdings kann ich mit keinem Werkzeug aufmachen. Hast des noch in anderer Form? G7towin zum Beispiel. Oder du lädst des mit Garfile runter und speicherst des als ovl.
> 
> Gruß Showman


des text-dingens ist ein kml (google earth). hat nur die endung txt weil sich hier kein .kml hochladen lässt. ich habs mit "nh-toptrans" konvertiert (klasse programm). pack dir das txt-file auf die platte und benenn es um indem du die ".txt"-endung entfernst - dann isses ein standart-google-earth file....

oder du nimmst das nun angehängte (nur längen/breitengrade) - ist das fugawi-txt-export.

als ovl hab ich die kiste nicht, weil mir die karten dazu fehlen. schick mir doch per pm mal deine adresse ([email protected])

sorry für die "normalen" leute, die hier mitgelesen haben und sich nun ein bier aufmachen um etwas von dem posting zu verstehen 

aber wie schon gesagt - das file ist nicht exakt die o-line. der anfang passtnicht und dann isses halt zu fuß beim aufräumen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hof.
> 
> 
> @Emän: Ist im 5SterneDh heute immer noch Wasser runtergeloffen?
> ...


der ganze berg war der reinste bach 

aber man wurd nur von unten her nass ... oben war sonne 

das flachstück der o-line ist ziemlich zerfahren ... da ist noch etwas arbeit nötig ...
deine landung im flachstück is gar net mal so schlecht  aber wir bauen die noch etwas grösser 

die beschilderung hat der schreyer heut fast fertig gemacht ... ab pfingsten ist die strecke offen 

@tim ... ja wär gut wenn wir das mal machen ... brauchs für die streckenbeschreibung


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Mai 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> deine landung im flachstück is gar net mal so schlecht  aber wir bauen die noch etwas grösser
> 
> @tim ... ja wär gut wenn wir das mal machen ... brauchs für die streckenbeschreibung



geht klar.... bin über pfingsten in leogang meine fahrtechnik versauen und dann werd ich, sobald mein rad wieder repariert ist auch mit dem gps am oko auftauchen - geb hier bescheid.


betreff landung:  he! mir gefällt die landung (der woodlaunch-missingtree-trick) ganz gut. geht schön soft und harmoniert mit dem shore danach. warum da was ändern?
oder meinst du den stein mit luft zum holz als alternative zum steilhangdrop mit landung IN der kompression?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> des text-dingens ist ein kml (google earth). hat nur die endung txt weil sich hier kein .kml hochladen lässt. ich habs mit "nh-toptrans" konvertiert (klasse programm). pack dir das txt-file auf die platte und benenn es um indem du die ".txt"-endung entfernst - dann isses ein standart-google-earth file....
> 
> oder du nimmst das nun angehängte (nur längen/breitengrade) - ist das fugawi-txt-export.
> 
> ...



deine datei nimmt mein google earth auch net an 

parse error: invalid document structure at line 1


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> geht klar.... bin über pfingsten in leogang meine fahrtechnik versauen und dann werd ich, sobald mein rad wieder repariert ist auch mit dem gps am oko auftauchen - geb hier bescheid.
> 
> 
> betreff landung: he! mir gefällt die landung (der woodlaunch-missingtree-trick) ganz gut. geht schön soft und harmoniert mit dem shore danach. warum da was ändern?
> oder meinst du den stein mit luft zum holz als alternative zum steilhangdrop mit landung IN der kompression?



weder noch  
ich mein diese kleine landung im plattenfeld ...


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Mai 2006)

der mini-doppel an der stufe im bagger-platten-strand? der kann etwas weiter werden


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Mai 2006)

omann, was fürn mist issndes mit der technik hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> der mini-doppel an der stufe im bagger-platten-strand? der kann etwas weiter werden



hmm länge passt schon wenn man das reindrücken kann  is halt nur etwas kurz um wirklich viel speed mitzunehmen


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Mai 2006)

ich hab eh (konditionelle) probleme da mit richtig viel speed reinzukommen. und deshalb mich ich mir nun ein bier uaf und guck mit meinem kleinen den Otto-Film


----------



## showman (28. Mai 2006)

@ Tim, sie haben Post   Bastel scho die ganze Zeit an dem Dings, geht aber net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TimvonHof (29. Mai 2006)

@showman : dito


----------



## EL_Rey (31. Mai 2006)

@OLB CARRE: Die Regensburger "Bruchpiloten" sind wir .... aber immer diese Unterstellungen, es war nur ein Crash und wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist Garry auch mal abgestiegen 

@ Jörg: mir werden in nächster Zeit öfter hochfahren (Saisonkarte kostet ja nur knapp 100,-), das Wetter muss halt mitspielen.

Wie sieht der Fleckl DH denn zur Zeit aus, War jemand in den letzten Tagen mal mit ner Cam da ?

Nette Pics vom 5SterneDH gibts bei mir auf der Seite www.el-rey.com

El Rey rules!


----------



## EL_Rey (31. Mai 2006)

I wollt die Strecken in nächster zeit (wenns wetter mal mitspielt) eh mal mit dem GPS komplett abfahren und Aufzeichnen .... es müsst uns der Jörg halt die guten Trails nochmal zeigen ....


----------



## Stylo77 (31. Mai 2006)

EL_Re Nette Pics vom 5SterneDH gibts bei mir auf der Seite [url schrieb:
			
		

> www.el-rey.com[/url]



von welcher strecke sind den die letzten bilder auf deiner seite ?
die mit der langen steinplatte ? und wie kommt man da hin ?


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2006)

@stylo  
das is die lengendäre fichtelplatte am ende des fichtelplattenshores ... 

@el_rey
ochsenshore und fichtlplattenshore sollten besser net als gps aufzeichnung irgendwo auftauchen !! wenn da viele runterfahren wirds sicher nimmer geduldet also behalt das geheimnis für dich  

fleckl DH war am sonntag arg vom wasser zerfressen ... glaub net das die rinnen von selbst wieder verschwinden werden ... habs so schlimm noch net mal im frühjahr nach der schneeschmelze gesehen
nicht um sonst war die B303 ne zeitlang wegen zuviel wasser gesperrt und die landesgartenschau in marktredwitz unter wasser


----------



## EL_Rey (31. Mai 2006)

OK, dann geht nur mal der 5sternedh gpsmäßig online .... i wollt aber auch mal a paar touren in der gegend da oben fahren und die aufzeichnen ....


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2006)

Ja mit solchen wegen und Veröffentlichung im Net ist des immer so eine Sache die net positiv ist.


@Emän: Hmmmh.....die Wettervorhersage ist ja am GK net so gut. 
Zwar immerhin schon mal ein Tag scheinbar ohne Regen 
Hab auch schon mal mim Andy gefont, haben aber ausgemacht das wir heute Abend nommal telefonieren.
Was noch tragisch hinzukommt ist das die Wettervorhersage für uns hier mal ein komplettes Wochenende ohne Regen auskommt.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (31. Mai 2006)

ich würd auch den 5* nicht online gehen lassen. 
schau dir mal die jungs in tirol an - die haben ihre wanderwege per gps gepostet und haben nun EXTREME probleme mit leuten, die dort fahren wie in einem bikepark.
ne gps aufzeichnung der o-line sollte genug sein, das ist auch die einzig "legale" strecke am oko. 
wenn nun mehr und mehr leute kommen (wegen der legelen) und hernach die wanderwege runterbrettern dann kommts einfach so, dass die gesperrt werden. wenn dabei ein wanderer zu schaden kommt dann gibts erst recht zunder und ich will gar nicht wissen was dann mit der o-line passiert.

behalt solche strecken einfach für dich und freu dich dran - du hast nämlich auch nix mehr davon, wenn da am tag 30 leute runterballern und keiner mehr streckenpflege betreibt. dann wird der berg schnell öde, will meinen mit kies aufgeschüttet wo es für die fußgänger nötig ist.....


----------



## EL_Rey (31. Mai 2006)

i dachte 5sternedh wär die offizielle strecke ... ist ok, möcht ja auch net dass es zu voll wird


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (31. Mai 2006)

EL_Rey schrieb:
			
		

> i dachte 5sternedh wär die offizielle strecke ...



schön wärs...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2006)

So mal ein anderes Thema.
Nachdem ja Gk net stattfindet haben "wir" mal gesagt Samstag eine Biketag* zu machen....

.....und dann würde ich Sonntag mal meine Geburtstagsrunde ansetzten.
Geht halt von Neusorg *hehe* los auf die Kösser Kaffetrinken und dann zurrück zum Pizzaessen nach Neusorg.(Wegverlauf offen)
Und für die Teilnehmer ist halt alles umsonst 


@Wastl: Verschieb mal deinen OkoTag auf Montag (da ist die Strecke trockener) und pack deine bessere Hälfte ein und fahr mit.


G.

*Was genau ist noch net klar


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Juni 2006)

das ist aber schade.
hab heute dienst und fahr morgen nach leogang  
hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht noch einen schlitten mitnehm, die haben im oberen bereich 10cm NEUschnee - und da war wohl noch ein wenig gelegen.
so richtig ermutigen tut mich das nicht   aber was solls - pfingsten hab ich mir freigeräumt und vielleicht fahren wir den schnee einfach ins tal)


----------



## showman (1. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> .....und dann würde ich Sonntag mal meine Geburtstagsrunde ansetzten.
> Geht halt von Neusorg *hehe* los auf die Kösser Kaffetrinken und dann zurrück zum Pizzaessen nach Neusorg.(Wegverlauf offen)
> Und für die Teilnehmer ist halt alles umsonst


Hmmmm, Mist, da bin ich scho auf einer anderen Geburtstagsrunde  aber Samstag bin ich evtl. am OKO.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm, Mist, da bin ich scho auf einer anderen Geburtstagsrunde  aber Samstag bin ich evtl. am OKO.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Wie wäre es denn Montag am Oko.....Samstag lohnt es sich noch net, weil da alles noch aus Matsche besteht.
Glaub mir Samstag macht es echt noch keinen Spaß
Montag hätte ich des nämlich auch vor, weil es da wahrscheinlich echt wieder gehen könnte.

Aber Samstag fahren wir evtl. eine ganz besondere Tour  


G.


----------



## showman (1. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn Montag am Oko.....Samstag lohnt es sich noch net, weil da alles noch aus Matsche besteht.
> Glaub mir Samstag macht es echt noch keinen Spaß


Montag wäre auch ok. 



			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Samstag fahren wir evtl. eine ganz besondere Tour
> G.


Aha, is des die die ich auch meine? Wo und wann gehtsn da los?

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Montag wäre auch ok.
> 
> Aha, is des die die ich auch meine? Wo und wann gehtsn da los?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Oh ja, dann bin ich Montag auch am Oko.

Komme auch gerade von dort...also ohne Bike.
Hab ein wenig an der O-Line im strömenden Hagelschauer geschaufelt.
Bzw. der Endsprung vorm Liftanfang hat jetzt einen sehr geraden Anfahrtsweg. 

Wegen Samstag haben wir noch nichts genaues ausgemacht.
Hab ich nur mal so gesagt. 
Aber da wird auf jedenfall was gutes dabei rauskommen.
Kann dir ja noch am Freitag Abend dann hier genaueres reinschreiben, fallste interesse hast.

@Emän: So der Endsprung müßte jetzt mit dem 14ten gehn.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (1. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dir ja noch am Freitag Abend dann hier genaueres reinschreiben, fallste interesse hast.


Interesse scho aber des Wetter schreckm ich a bissl. War die Tage 4 mal unterwegs und 4 mal hats mich angschifft das rum war  Wenns Montag Wettertechnisch paßt komm ich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2006)

Bei uns wird es ab Freitag Nammitag bis des ganze Wochenende schön. 

G.


----------



## littledevil (1. Juni 2006)

Ich hoffe du hast recht!


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> So mal ein anderes Thema.
> Nachdem ja Gk net stattfindet haben "wir" mal gesagt Samstag eine Biketag* zu machen....
> 
> .....und dann würde ich Sonntag mal meine Geburtstagsrunde ansetzten.
> ...



Also SAMSTAG=BIKETAG aber KEIN OKO  
SONNTAG=Gebutstagsfahrt  
MONTAG=O-Linenen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Also SAMSTAG=BIKETAG aber KEIN OKO
> SONNTAG=Gebutstagsfahrt
> MONTAG=O-Linenen


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: So der Endsprung müßte jetzt mit dem 14ten gehn.
> 
> 
> G.



bin den seit dem er schell geht nimmer gefahrn 

sonst mal die strecke angeschaut? was macht das wasser ... glaub net das die strecke über pfingsten trocken wird ... leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bin den seit dem er schell geht nimmer gefahrn
> 
> sonst mal die strecke angeschaut? was macht das wasser ... glaub net das die strecke über pfingsten trocken wird ... leider



Ne, war nur unten....aber 4Tage mit wahrscheinlich fast ohne Regen sollten schon einiges bewirken......
.....aber das Wasser fließt schon immernoch

Wie schauts denn bei dir am Sonntag aus 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2006)

samstag was in planung? 

sonntag sollt ich zeit haben 

es würd abtrocknen wenns mal wärmer ohne regen würde ... aber irgendwie wird der wetterbericht tendenziell immer schlechter


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2006)

hast ne mail von einem gewissen alexander popp wegen bildern bekommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> samstag was in planung?
> 
> sonntag sollt ich zeit haben
> 
> es würd abtrocknen wenns mal wärmer ohne regen würde ... aber irgendwie wird der wetterbericht tendenziell immer schlechter




Ja die tendieren schon wieder rückläufig*kopfschüttel*

Samstag ist bisher nur geplant das was geplant ist.

Ich wäre für eine Tour die vieleicht mal irgendwie anderswo langgeht......
....hab aber noch keinen Einfall. 

Eigentlich müßte der SuperG, die alte Luschtüte, doch irgendwelche Touren kennen die wir net so kennen.
Oder wir fahren mal wieder irgendwie Bayreuther Haus 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hast ne mail von einem gewissen alexander popp wegen bildern bekommen?



Vom Wohlfühlalexander? 
Ja, mittlerweile mehrere.
Hab ihm auch was gemailt.
Hab ihm aber auch gesagt das ich evtl. am Montag noch welche mache die Strecken/Okospezifischer sind, weil mit denen die ich hatte immer was net in Ordnung war 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich müßte der SuperG, die alte Luschtüte, doch irgendwelche Touren kennen die wir net so kennen.
> Oder wir fahren mal wieder irgendwie Bayreuther Haus
> 
> 
> G.



   
Naja BT-Haus gibs eigentlich net so spannende Sachen.....
Aber der Südweg (weißt schon, den mir manchmal nachm Fichtelsee fahn, in die Senke....)bis Nagel is ganz cool 

Des Pizzaessen, is des bei dir  oder is in Neusorg so Italiener


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Naja BT-Haus gibs eigentlich net so spannende Sachen.....
> Aber der Südweg (weißt schon, den mir manchmal nachm Fichtelsee fahn, in die Senke....)bis Nagel is ganz cool
> 
> Des Pizzaessen, is des bei dir  oder is in Neusorg so Italiener



Die Pizzas(oder anderes) essen wir beim ortsansässigen Italiener.
War ich aber selber noch net dort. 

Und morgen könnten wir ja dann des Nogel irgendwie in eine Runde mit einpacken, evtl mit Fichtelsee und mal wieder Matze.
Mal schauen werde heut Abend wenn niemand einen super Vorschlag hat hier genaue Zeitdaten reinschreiben wenn was feststeht.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2006)

OKe Jungs,

es wird diesmal nichts mit holterdipolter. Flowsingletrail und Schwierigkeitsserpentinen sind angesagt.

Also es ist jetzt eine "komplette" Steinwaldrunde angesagt.
Treffpunkt ist 13.15 Maktrewitzer Haus (also des Wirtshaus oben im Steinwald), bzw. der Parkplatz wo es zur Burgruine Weißenstein raufgeht.


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Juni 2006)

Sag mal wo ma da so fährt....war erst 2mal am Oberpfalzturm...
Braucht ma da FF-Helm 

13.15 is schon wieder so früh......


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2006)

1315 is früh .... naja alles relativ 

steinwald is ganz klar nen FF gebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2006)

13:06Uhr ist früh, aber 13:15 Uhr geht dann schon.
Ich komm erst heute Nacht von der Arbeit heim....aber da kommen wir nur wieder zum Luschtütenthema 


Ist flowiges Singletrailfahren mit Northshore Tendenz.
Eigentlich richtig erste Sahne.
Wenn ich so an Kibitzstein denke oder Katzentrögel oder der superflow Naturlehrpfad oder erst die Vogelfelsenabfahrt oder.......
......ist eigentlich genau dein Gelände.

Fallst net weißt wo des ist ruf mich halt mal morgen vormittag an, bzw. kannst ja auch erst bei mir vorbeikommen.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2006)

hi mitnander

hab nun auch prüfungn hinter mir und endlich wieder mehr zeit...  

leider kann ich heut net mit, muss mein bruder was helfen! bin dafür morgen wieder mit dabei!

also dann viel spass euch heut, wir sehn uns morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> hi mitnander
> 
> hab nun auch prüfungn hinter mir und endlich wieder mehr zeit...
> 
> ...




Gartenarbeit 
Will er wohl jetzt auch einen Felsengarten 

G.


----------



## showman (3. Juni 2006)

Ich schaffs heut auch net   aber Montag is sicher (wenn net grad wieder Sinnflut is)

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Gartenarbeit
> Will er wohl jetzt auch einen Felsengarten
> 
> G.



ja gartenarbeit...
wird aber eher ein mauer-garten  

nu denn bis morgen dann


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schaffs heut auch net   aber Montag is sicher (wenn net grad wieder Sinnflut is)
> 
> Gruß Showman




Gut, ab wenn willste denn so ca am Oko sein?


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (3. Juni 2006)

@Jörg
Weiß schon wo des is   hoff ich.....
Also bis dann


----------



## Wurscht (3. Juni 2006)

OFF TOPIC

Hallo Leute,

bin grad im Moment am Schrauben und hab festgestellt, daß ich keine Ahnung hab, was ich da eigentlich mache.

Kann mir ganz schnell jemand den Unterschied zwischen einer "Bandausführung" und einer "Halterungsausführung" erklären?

Ich montiere gerade eine Shimano Hollowtech II Kurbelgarnitur ins Rad. Diese Frage stellt sich wegen der Zwischenringe.

Danke für SCHNELLE Antwort,

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...




Hei Wurscht,

von diesen beiden Begriffen hab ich ja noch nie was gehört 

Ich weiß, war jetzt die falsche Antwort, aber es war die schnellste.

Aber des mit den Ringen hängt von der Breite des Tretlagergehäuses ab.
Wenn du ein 113er hast mach alles rein und wenn du ein 118er hast 2 mal 2.5 mm weniger.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (3. Juni 2006)

Jörg, du verwirrst mich ja gar total!

113er oder 118er Tretlagergehäusebreite?????????? Mein's ist grad mal schlappe 73 mm breit!
Und die Begriffe stammen von der Montageanleitung. Ich hab ja eben auch noch nie was davon gehört...

Aber ich glaub, jetzt hab ich was gefunden: Halterungsausführung hat irgendwas mit dem Umwerfer zu tun.

Jedenfalls danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, du verwirrst mich ja gar total!
> 
> 113er oder 118er Tretlagergehäusebreite?????????? Mein's ist grad mal schlappe 73 mm breit!
> Und die Begriffe stammen von der Montageanleitung. Ich hab ja eben auch noch nie was davon gehört...
> ...



Oh sorry, ich meinte natürlich 68 und 73.
Meine Maße waren die dzugehörigen Tretlagerbreiten.

G.


----------



## showman (3. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ab wenn willste denn so ca am Oko sein?
> 
> 
> G.


Werd so ab 10 Uhr am Lift sein. Dann halt a paar mal rauf und runter und dann evtl. noch eine kleine Tor. Mei Gretl kommt auch mit (mit dem Big Hit) und vielleicht noch Herr Rotwild.  Und Richie Schley  kommt auch mal vorbei  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Werd so ab 10 Uhr am Lift sein. Dann halt a paar mal rauf und runter und dann evtl. noch eine kleine Tor. Mei Gretl kommt auch mit (mit dem Big Hit) und vielleicht noch Herr Rotwild.  Und Richie Schley  kommt auch mal vorbei
> 
> Gruß Showman




10Uhr 
Ein paar mal rauf und runter und dann noch eine Tour  
Bist du auf einmal so Fit   

Komme gerade von einer Tour zurrück...glaub ich bin krank....spühre jede Muskelfaser.....und das bei gerade mal etwas über 600Hm´s

Also 10Uhr werd ich net ganz schaffen. Werd morgen am frühen Abend nommal reinschreiben wenn ich genau Uhrzeittechnisch dort bin.


G.


----------



## showman (3. Juni 2006)

Naja, kommst halt nach dem rauf und runter. Muß sich ja rentieren wenn wir schon 3 Std. im Auto hocken. Wann machmern jetzt mal die Kösseine Tour?

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, kommst halt nach dem rauf und runter. Muß sich ja rentieren wenn wir schon 3 Std. im Auto hocken. Wann machmern jetzt mal die Kösseine Tour?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Was ihr fahrt 3Stunden  ...........ahhhh hin und zurrück.
Des rauf und runter ist doch gerade das schöne 


Kösseine Tour hängt doch "fast" nur von euch ab.
Haben vorhin erst drüber geredet und ihr könnt vom Glück sagen das der Emän net euer Führer ist 
Hab jetzt auch meinen Tacho geeicht 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (3. Juni 2006)

Naja, können ja erst die Tour fahren und dann rauf und runter. Ok, ich klär das mal mit der Kösseine Tour.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Haben vorhin erst drüber geredet und ihr könnt vom Glück sagen das der Emän net euer Führer ist
> 
> G.



naja der unterschied is das ich die echte kössertour für männer fahren würd ...

jörgs variante is für weiber ... so ist ausser dem jörg noch niemals einer gefahren ( ... das hat wohl dann auch seinen grund  )

aber is wohl im anbetracht wer da kommt (ich mein net dich) die bessere variante


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> naja der unterschied is das ich die echte kössertour für männer fahren würd ...



dann würde ich gern mal mitfahren


----------



## showman (3. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> jörgs variante is für weiber ... so ist ausser dem jörg noch niemals einer gefahren ( ... das hat wohl dann auch seinen grund  )


   



			
				OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> aber is wohl im anbetracht wer da kommt (ich mein net dich) die bessere variante


Ja eben, die gehören mir ja alle net. Die muß ich abends alle wieder abgeben. Würd mich aber auch mal für die Männervariante anmelden. Wollt heuer eh des ein oder andere mal bei euch mitspielen wenns recht ist. Hab da nämlich noch ein paar andere Spielkameraden die eher so auf euerem Level fahren und bei uns is halt Freeridemäßig dann doch net ganz so weit her. Habt ihr ja gesehen wie ihr da wart.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2006)

so schlecht wie das vielleicht den anschein jetzt hatte ist jörgs runde aber net ... ist auch fast alles drinnen (falls wir überhaupt so weit kommen sollten  )


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2006)

In der Runde ist fei alles drinn....also alle Bergabschwierigkeiten.
In Emäns Männerrunde gehts nur steiler Bergauf. 
Glaub mir des willst du net wiklich oder nur einmal....aber auch nur vorher.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> (falls wir überhaupt so weit kommen sollten  )




Darüber muß man sich eher Gedanken machen, drumm hab ich sie ja auf 10 Singletrailtourenkilometer erweitert 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2006)

@Showmän nommal: Ja des mit der Tour vorher ist ne gute Idee  
So zum warmfahren für euch 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Juni 2006)

hei.
wann gehts denn heut los.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> hei.
> wann gehts denn heut los.




Um 13:30 bei mir.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> In Emäns Männerrunde gehts nur steiler Bergauf.
> 
> G.



und mit erheblich weniger km öfter bergrunter  ... aber lasst uns jetzt net streiten

@stylo ... bist gern mal eingeladen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2006)

Wir fahren einfach beide an zwei Tagen hintereinander 

Wobei ich schon froh bin die heutige Tour zu überstehen....hab nämlich mittlerweile ein Aua 


G.


----------



## showman (4. Juni 2006)

Kommt der TVH eigentlich auch morgen zum OKO. Ich hätt da was. Und nochwas.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt der TVH eigentlich auch morgen zum OKO. Ich hätt da was. Und nochwas.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Keine Ahnung??

Ist jetzt ein wenig späht geworden, weil unsere Dorfpizzameisterei (bei der ich heute zum ersten mal war) ist ein wenig komisch was des mit dem Essen bestellen und liefern angeht 
Da sitzt man dann schon mal 3h draußen  in der Kälte 

Werden auf jedenfall morgen um 11:30Uhr Vorort sein. 
Irgendwo werden wir uns schon treffen.

G.


----------



## showman (5. Juni 2006)

Auto steht irgentwo an Lift. Werd als erstes mal für EMan die Strecke aufzeichnen und anschaun und dann schaumer mal. Fahren so um 8 los. Irgentwie schlafi no  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2006)

@Emän: Das war dann wohl mal wieder der Okoeffekt.
Habe gehört das du unten gewartet hast und wir standen 25min verwundert oben bis der Lift  abgeschaltet hat
Hatten schon Angst das irgendwas passiert ist. 
Sind dann mit dem Showie noch den Ochsenshore runter....war heute durchaus nicht einfach 
Hatte außerdem die ganze Zeit deine Buchsen im Rucksack....glaube ich mach beim nächsten mal die Sache mit dem Knoten in das Taschentuch 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2006)

es is ja auch was passiert 
hab aufm weg zum fichtlplattenshore nen platten gefahren  ... das nennt man wohl wink des himmels kein zweites mal zu fahren  

hab ne oberschenkelprellung vom sturz heut 

ochsenshore war als ich runter bin also erster zwar glatt aber voll kontrollbar ... aber das ändert sich ja wenn einige runterfahren...

die buchsen ja sch... aber klappt schon mal


----------



## Supah Gee (5. Juni 2006)

Mir tut der A..... weh


----------



## showman (5. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Sind dann mit dem Showie noch den Ochsenshore runter....war heute durchaus nicht einfach


    Hab jetzt eine neue Aufgabe   War ein toller Tag heute. Die Strecke ist top     Lob an die Planer, Macher, Bauer und alle die damit beschäftigt waren. Wenn mal ein allgemeiner Streckenpflegearbeitseinsatz ansteht und ich weiß des ein paar Tage vorher mach ich gerne mal mit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (5. Juni 2006)

ja war mal wieder sehr fein


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2006)

naja zum glück habt ihr alle die rosarote brille auf 

und ohne mein früh morgens schaufeling aufm 5sterne dh hättet ihr geflucht


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2006)

@Emän: Ahhh, drum....Lichtaufgeh 
Weil nach unserer Zeitrechnung hättes du es locker noch raufschaffen müssen.

G.

PS: Hab jetzt ne dreiviertel Stunde gebraucht des zu schreiben.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2006)

Zum einen wo gibt es diese Brillen zu kaufen...ich nehm dann 10 Stück.

Und an die anderen 4 die vor dem Anhalten des Rades bereits abgestiegen sind gute Besserung 


G.


----------



## OLB Phil (5. Juni 2006)

@ jörg

danke für die Genesungswünsche! Werds an meine kleine "kamikaze-nicki"
weiterleiten. die is echt fertig.

@all sturzler
gute besserung auch von uns

jaja mir hats aber heut auch satt gereicht!
meine kondition war noch von So flöten!
war aber trotzdem gut.
glaub muss ma bissi heimlich trainieren. 

Gruss Phil & Nicki


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juni 2006)

huii, was war denn los? hört sich ja bös an? massen-karambolage?

ich hab auch mal wieder ein wochenende als crashtestdummy  hinter mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2006)

ich sags mal so ... wer net stürzt ist nen angsthase und war net am limit 


@wohl niemanden  .... fahr morgen nach bozi dar ... falls wer bock hat mit rüber zu fahrn ... der is gern eingeladen


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich sags mal so ... wer net stürzt ist nen angsthase und war net am limit
> 
> 
> @wohl niemanden  .... fahr morgen nach bozi dar ... falls wer bock hat mit rüber zu fahrn ... der is gern eingeladen



zeit hätt ich, lust auch nur keinen dämpfer  

stadler hatte in der größe keinen tauschdämpfer. bikestation in kehlh. hab i mal angerufen hatte a nix und hätt wenn dann bestellen müssen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich sags mal so ... wer net stürzt ist nen angsthase und war net am limit
> 
> 
> @wohl niemanden  .... fahr morgen nach bozi dar ... falls wer bock hat mit rüber zu fahrn ... der is gern eingeladen




Ich dachte du hast keine Ferien.
Also viel Spaß....zum Glück muß ich arbeiten 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2006)

hat dich der andi erwischt? mit der okopfsache?

hab heute vorlesungsfrei und morgen nichts ... fahr aber morgen nun doch nach amberg und freitag bozi dar  weil morgen 5 grad dort sind und das is zu kalt


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2006)

Nö, mich hat niemand erwischt. Bin ja vorhin erst heimgekommen.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Juni 2006)

hi - wieder zurück aus leogang.
6 grad dauerregen unterbrochen von starkregen. wir warn hart und sind mit die bikes raften gegangen. ich hab alle protektoren die ich an hatte mehrfach benutzt!
für das "out of bounds" haben die da ordentlich was hingekippt - RIESIGE dabbels mit heftigen anliegern die in riesige dabbels führen. genau das richtige für hobby-fahrer um sich in die ewigen anlieger zu büglen.... wir werden sehen obs einer überlebt  

aufm heimweg noch am oko vorbei, endlich ein berg mit grip und schönem wetter. aber was sag ich - warn ja eh fast alle da die hier mitlesen  

bozi würd ich auch mal wieder machen, muss aber die nächsten wochenenden arbeiten - und dann isses wieder herbst


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2006)

Was du warst vorher schon in Leogang  


@Eman: Jetzt hat er mich erwischt.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Juni 2006)

klar - wir sind auf der heimreise gewesen am montag. aber du warst irgendwie zu aufgeregt um überhaupt jemandem zuzuhören


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> klar - wir sind auf der heimreise gewesen am montag. aber du warst irgendwie zu aufgeregt um überhaupt jemandem zuzuhören



Ja irgendwie ist an dem Tag alles an mir vorbeigegangen........hattest du das wohl erwähnt  

G.


----------



## showman (6. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja irgendwie ist an dem Tag alles an mir vorbeigegangen........hattest du das wohl erwähnt
> 
> G.


Ja, daran kann sogar ich mich erinnern obwohl ich ne fette Beule an der Birne hab. Is wohl gestern auch an mir vorbeigegangen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Eman: Jetzt hat er mich erwischt.
> 
> G.



und ... net schön das ganze  aber war zu befürchten das es so kommt


----------



## EL_Rey (7. Juni 2006)

bin heut nachmittag wahrscheinlich so ab 13h am OKO .... schwarzes Nox ... evtl. sieht man sich ja


----------



## daniel_Speci (7. Juni 2006)

hey brothers,
wer von euch hat lust am so den 11.06.06 mit uns ne runde zu drehen.
es gibt doch so ne klassische fichteltour mit klasse trails etc. evtl zum schluss dann am oko!!?? wäre super wenn sich ein guide finden lässt!!! gruss an @ olb carre, vielleicht sieht man sich??...sind zwei die noch nie im fichtel biken waren :-(
gruß dani


----------



## EL_Rey (7. Juni 2006)

malschaun ob es sich zeitlich ausgeht, aber ich kenn mich leider net so gut aus in der gegend ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2006)

Schau´mer mal.
Wenn ihr lust habt und des richtige bei uns Zamgeht, dann schaut einfach hier rein.
Sag euch dann hier genau bescheid.
Evtl. schon heute Abend.
Werde es mal in die Richtung bei uns leiten, weil Schneeberg bin ich dieses Jahr auch noch net gefahren.
Nur mal gleich vorweg. So Touren fangen bei uns immer so um 13Uhr rum an..eher kommen wir net aus dem Bett 
Aber des reicht mit einmal (manchmal 2mal) einkehren.

Also wie gesagt schau´mer mal.


G.


----------



## daniel_Speci (8. Juni 2006)

..... @LB Jörg schön wenn das klappen würde. die trails an der luisenburg sind wohl etwas weiter weg??


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2006)

@Alle die mitfahren wollen: Also hab gerade mim Andy telefoniert der wär auch net abgebeigt die Klassikrunde Schneeberg/Oko zu fahren.
Startzeit wird Samstag 12:30 oder 13Uhr sein.
Schreib ich aber morgen noch rein, weil wir des da genau ausmachen.
Der Startpunkt wird das Silberhaus direkt an der 303 sein. Ist für alle am leichtesten zu finden.

Nur mal so: Also unsere Räder wiegen zwischen 18 und 20kg. 
Wird also net ungemütlich von der Geschwindigkeit.
Sind knapp über 30km und so 850Hm´s.
Die Bergabsingletrails sind vom Schwierigkeitsgrad so gelb (ist das zweitleichteste) bis ein paar organge Einzelstellen(ist das drittleichtste) 
Alles halt steinig.
Einkehren mind. 1mal. auf jedenfall am Oko.


@Daniel:Zeit reicht aus. 
Startpunkt weicht ein wenig von der Karte ab.(ist der gemütlicherer zum Starten) 
Ist aber gerade noch drauf auf der Karte ganz rechts.

@El_Rey: Geht zeitlich schon aus. 


G.


PS: Bei noch Fragen fragen.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Juni 2006)

Da bin ich dabei  
@Jörg
Heute is meine Matte gekommen.... 
Und hast den Northshoreroadgap in Winterberg gesehn


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2006)

ich sag mal samstag geht bei mir auch ...

fährt sonntag wer mit nach bozi dar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag mal samstag geht bei mir auch ...
> 
> fährt sonntag wer mit nach bozi dar?



Schau´mer mal
Treffen uns ha heut oder morgen. 

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (9. Juni 2006)

samstag sollt sich ausgehen, bin heut aber sowieso am mittag am Oko bein fahren ...


----------



## daniel_Speci (9. Juni 2006)

allo allo, warum spricht jetzt jeder von samstag??
es bleibt doch schon bei SO !!? hilfe!!!! sa würde es bei mir echt schlecht ausgehen. ach manno :-(
wie jetzt??
lg
dani


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2006)

weil der jörg auch von samstag gesprochen hat


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2006)

Ahh....11ter ist ja Sonntag.
War die ganze Zeit auf Samstag, wahrscheinlich weil Sonntag net do toll bei mir wäre.
Man könnte auch 13:30h starten, wenn es bei dir knapp wird.

@ElRey: Werde heute auch am Oko sein, war ziemlich kurzfristig.
Aber es gibt einen aktuellen Anlaß.

G.


----------



## daniel_Speci (9. Juni 2006)

also 12:30 wäre am SO ok!!!!

Ist die Tour jetzt am SO oder SA, bitte am SO ;-) !!!!!!!!!!!
SA kann ich defi. NICHT , :-(
Wer könnte am SO mit biken?? findet man die Tour, mit der beschr. auch ohne guide?????
dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (9. Juni 2006)

bin am so auch wieder da werde um ca 16:00 schneekopf fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> also 12:30 wäre am SO ok!!!!
> 
> Ist die Tour jetzt am SO oder SA, bitte am SO ;-) !!!!!!!!!!!
> SA kann ich defi. NICHT , :-(
> ...



Haben jetzt Sam 13 Uhr Silberhaus ausgemacht, weil da haben bei uns alle Zeit.
Aber die Karte ist schon sehr genau.
Es wäre nur von Vorteil wenn du die Originalkarte hättest, weil man wegen dem Drübergemaltem net immer sieht um welche Wegegröße es sich handelt.
Aber sie ist wirklich genau 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> also 12:30 wäre am SO ok!!!!
> 
> Ist die Tour jetzt am SO oder SA, bitte am SO ;-) !!!!!!!!!!!
> SA kann ich defi. NICHT , :-(
> ...



ja wenn 1600 von ochsenkopf aus die tour zu fahren ok wär ... wär ich dabei. zeit leicht locker um die tour zu fahrn (fleckl bocksgraben fichtelsee silberhaussenke rauf zum schneeberg donaueschingentrail fichtelsee weismainfelsen goetheweg ochsenkopf m-weg fleckl )

so ganz nebenbei ist die ochsenkopfstrecke seit heute um 11:30 hochoffiziell (mit landrat und so) eröffnet worden ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2006)

Zu dem oben sag ich jetzt mal nichts   Aber de Eman meint das schon ernst. 


Bin gerade seit 25min nur am Fotodrehen, weil alle hochformat sind.
Bin gerade zu dem gekommen....mein Lieblingsfoto bis jetzt   


@Emän: Nicki und Fill Emailadresse reparieren.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2006)

Zum Glück haben wir noch Bilder zum Schluß in der Sonne gemacht....Puhhh.

Gleich bekommste dein Landratbild 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem oben sag ich jetzt mal nichts   Aber de Eman meint das schon ernst.
> 
> 
> Bin gerade seit 25min nur am Fotodrehen, weil alle hochformat sind.
> ...



wooowww   ein echter "no-footed-nosewheelie"  

nicht schlecht


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> wooowww   ein echter "no-footed-nosewheelie"
> 
> nicht schlecht




Nein das ist sogar ein "no-sättl-no-footed-nosewheelie". 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das ist sogar ein "no-sättl-no-footed-nosewheelie".
> 
> G.



stimmt... man ist des krass  

ich komm heut doch mitn freerider, andi bringt mir mal den 222mm dämpfer mit, wird schon rein passen soweit


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2006)

Nimm nen Akuschrauber mit, dann kannste notfalls noch eine Loch mehr reinmachen. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm nen Akuschrauber mit, dann kannste notfalls noch eine Loch mehr reinmachen.
> 
> G.



des geht doch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_Speci (10. Juni 2006)

ok, dann wünsch ich euch heute richtig spass!!! 
leider hab ich keine "genauere" Karte, wenn du eine hast, evtl.....??
werden es morgen ohne guide von euch probieren müssen :-(
hoffe es klappt mal!!!!!
dani


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2006)

der jörg meint die fritsch wanderkarte ... da is alles drin zu sehen

was willst genau fahrn?


----------



## daniel_Speci (10. Juni 2006)

...die "klassische" fichteltour. schneeberg.......,ochsenkopf......
ihr könnte ja heute die abzweigungen markieren ;-)))
dani


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2006)

ok  spraydose is im rucksack  
irgendne karte hast aber schon ... so ganz ohne würd ichs net machen

das nächste mal schreibst sonntag und kein datum dann is der jörg vielleicht gnädiger mit dem termin ...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2006)

Man, man kann sich ja mal verhauen...aber Sonntag ist ja für mich eh auch noch ein Sternedatum 

@Daniel: Schick mir mal eine Email, damit ich deine Emailadresse hab und dann schick ich dir ein Stück Karte wo es weniger verwirrend ist als auf der Showmankarte.
Komme langsam durcheinander, weil bei mir 3 gleichzeitig angefragt haben 
Falls ich die dir net schon geschickt habe??

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (10. Juni 2006)

is morgen wer am oko liften? hab keinen bock irgendwo hochzutreten!hab mich die ganze woche bergauf gequält! cu! da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> is morgen wer am oko liften? hab keinen bock irgendwo hochzutreten!hab mich die ganze woche bergauf gequält! cu! da carré!



Der Emän und der Stefan und der Supatschi und ich zu 50 Prozent.
Wollen da Viedeomaterial erstellen.

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (10. Juni 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> is morgen wer am oko liften? hab keinen bock irgendwo hochzutreten!hab mich die ganze woche bergauf gequält! cu! da carré!



wir werden auch erst liften


----------



## daniel_Speci (10. Juni 2006)

hey olbi carre, wir kommen morgen auch zum liften, aber erst machen wir die fichteltour, eigentlich wolltest du uns ja mal einweisen und guide spielen..."zitat windsbar" ;-) und jetzt geht keiner mit :-(, sehn uns dann bestimmt am oko!?
wer doch die große runde mit will sagt besheid!!!!! denke so zwischen 12 und 1230
dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (10. Juni 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> hey olbi carre, wir kommen morgen auch zum liften, aber erst machen wir die fichteltour, eigentlich wolltest du uns ja mal einweisen und guide spielen..."zitat windsbar" ;-) und jetzt geht keiner mit :-(, sehn uns dann bestimmt am oko!?
> wer doch die große runde mit will sagt besheid!!!!! denke so zwischen 12 und 1230
> dani



sers daniel, würd ich alles auch gern machen, war aber ne woche am gardasee zum guiden und bin ohne ende die ganze zeit berauf geschruppt! hab kein bock nur einen höhenmeter ohne liftunterstützung zu fahren!  werd so ab 13.00 da sein! bis dann!

@ jörg: filmen find ich klasse, wenn des hinhaut, is a supa sach!  

bis morgen!


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Juni 2006)

Bin um 1300 da  
Tu mich zuvor weng sonnen...


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (11. Juni 2006)

Servus.
Ich schau heut auch mal vorbei aufm Oko. So ca. 13oo werd ich kommen. Hoffe ich kann mich euch anschließen, da ich da noch net fahren war und ihr euch gut auskennts .
bis dann....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Juni 2006)

Okolieren heute war traumhaft (bis auf die beisen Snakebites V UND H  ).

Respekt an die Macher der Strecke


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juni 2006)

waren gestern mal zu fuß im felsenlabyrinth - da hab ich ein paar bremsspuren und eine kleine steinplattenabfahrt endeckt - war das evt einer von euch?

ansonsten isses da total klasse - auch zu fuß


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> waren gestern mal zu fuß im felsenlabyrinth - da hab ich ein paar bremsspuren und eine kleine steinplattenabfahrt endeckt - war das evt einer von euch?
> 
> ansonsten isses da total klasse - auch zu fuß



Dann müßten die Spuren schon eine Woche alt sein.


@Stylo77: Warst du heute am Oko? 
Und welcher warst du denn dann .....vielleicht sogar der bei dem ich mich versehentlich beim Lift vorgedrengelt hab 

Man erkennt dann immer keinen.....aber des arme Switch mit Ahornlackierung müßte dann doch aus Bayreuth sein.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (11. Juni 2006)

ja ganz genau bei mir hat sich so nen unfreundlicher rüpel vorgedrängelt


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ganz genau bei mir hat sich so nen unfreundlicher rüpel vorgedrängelt




Ich geb dir beim nächsten mal dafür ein Spezi aus  
Aber dafür ist heut die Strecke richtig gut geloffen. 


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (11. Juni 2006)

ja war richtig flott heut ( ich glaub namensschilder wären net schlecht )
wer war denn eman ???


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> ja war richtig flott heut ( ich glaub namensschilder wären net schlecht )
> wer war denn eman ???



Der mit dem grünen T-Shirt und dem Turner....der der halt überall so drüberrumpelt. 

G.


----------



## Meiki (11. Juni 2006)

ja war cool heute,eure Strecke ist ziemlich spaßig(auch wenn man ned so oft in der Luft ist),bloß bei Matsch wär mir der flache Teil ein bisschen anstrengend glaub ich  
hier noch zwei Bilder von heute:
ich:



Philipp:


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ganz genau bei mir hat sich so nen unfreundlicher rüpel vorgedrängelt



aha das hab ich gesehen ...  

du warst der schnelle ... hab ichs mir ja fast gedacht


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2006)

kommt irgendwer zufällig wo hin wo es speichen gibt? würd 258er  brauchen weil ich in winterberg schon gern alle vollzählig hätte


----------



## Stylo77 (12. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> du warst der schnelle ... hab ichs mir ja fast gedacht



Oh danke für die blumen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2006)

FIVE TEN auf Lager 

Bring mal des nächste mal welche mit.....hab Größe 43 normal.
Such die schon länger....also die High Impact.
Würde auch 2 Paar nehmen.

G.


----------



## daniel_Speci (12. Juni 2006)

hi jörg, das mit der karte hat super gefunzt. haben uns nur in fichtelberg nach dem waldtrail (nach oko) total verfranzt :-( gehts irgendwann mal wieder richtung platte???? oder wie??? sind dann das letzte stück auf der strasse zurück zum parkplatz :-( die tour ist richtig super und kann locker mit gardasee mithalten auch euer bauwerk, vom feinsten wir werden öfters kommen!!!!
denke wir haben uns auch oben am turm gesehn (ca. 1630) haben uns nur nicht rüber zu euch getraut, habt so gefährlich ausgeguckt ;-)
(der schneeberg ist auch genial)
lg dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> hi jörg, das mit der karte hat super gefunzt. haben uns nur in fichtelberg nach dem waldtrail (nach oko) total verfranzt :-( gehts irgendwann mal wieder richtung platte???? oder wie??? sind dann das letzte stück auf der strasse zurück zum parkplatz :-( die tour ist richtig super und kann locker mit gardasee mithalten auch euer bauwerk, vom feinsten wir werden öfters kommen!!!!
> denke wir haben uns auch oben am turm gesehn (ca. 1630) haben uns nur nicht rüber zu euch getraut, habt so gefährlich ausgeguckt ;-)
> (der schneeberg ist auch genial)
> lg dani



Schön das es fast bis zum Schluß hingehauen hat.
16:30.....hmmh....glaub da haben wir angefangen unsere letzte Getränkepause zu machen.
Hättet schon mal rüberkommen können.
Wir waren auf jedenfall die mit den farbigen Maßkrügen ....
....und den grünen, roten, orangen und schwarzen T-Shirts.

Seit ihr jetzt vom Silberhaus oder von dem anderen Parkplatz losgefahren.


G.


----------



## daniel_Speci (12. Juni 2006)

..vom parkplatz an der abzweigung. wenn wir bei fichtelberg rauskommen, gehts dann rechts runter auf die strasse oder links wieder in den wald???


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> ..vom parkplatz an der abzweigung. wenn wir bei fichtelberg rauskommen, gehts dann rechts runter auf die strasse oder links wieder in den wald???



Links wieder in den Wald...steil Bergauf an dem roten neuen Holzhaus vorbei direkt zum Fichtelsee und dann nur noch Forststraßenbergab bis fast an die Straße. Und eben kurz davor links in einen Singletrail zum Parkplatz wo ihr gestanden seit.
Dann kommt ihr genau gegeenüber von dem kleinen Singletrail raus auf dem ihr losgefahren seit.


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (12. Juni 2006)

@ supa gee: wie schauts aus mit winterberg? würd mitfahren! meldst dich halt mal, am besten am handy, hab ja keinen PC in regensburg bzw. eher selten! egal! wär super! cu! da carré! 

@danielspezi: war auch da, hättst ruhig mal rüber kommen können!


----------



## OLB Carre (13. Juni 2006)

hab mir grad a paar bilder von den neuen bauwerken in winterberg angeguggt und hab irgendwie angst! aber da müss ma durch!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2006)

Wüsche euch allen viel Spaß in Winterberg 
Aber das ihr mir fei nicht zurück kommt ohne "alles" gemacht zu haben, gell.
Und paßt auf den SportaTschi...ller auf, net das er auf einmal wieder wo droben steht. 

Glaub heute Nachmittag tschill ich auch ein wenig am Räuberfelsen ab 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh danke für die blumen



aber da ich nen schlechtes gedächtnis hab könnt ich dich noch immer net zuordnen wenn ich dich seh


----------



## daniel_Speci (13. Juni 2006)

...noch ne letzte frage zur fichteltour, dann bin ich still ;-)
die original abfahrt vom oko ist aber nicht die von euch gezauberte, stimmts??!
sondern?
werde diese nochmal am do genießen 
lg
dani


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> ...noch ne letzte frage zur fichteltour, dann bin ich still ;-)
> die original abfahrt vom oko ist aber nicht die von euch gezauberte, stimmts??!
> sondern?
> werde diese nochmal am do genießen
> ...




Was genau meinst du mit original Abfahrt?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_Speci (14. Juni 2006)

..die abfahrt die in der tour eingezeichnet ist.
welche ist denn anspruchsvoller?? der 5* downhill oder die offizielle strecke?
sind am so die O-line gefahren.....wie schon mal gesagt, habt ihr supa gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2006)

"Eigentlich" ist jetzt die O-Line anspruchsvoller.
Aber, hängt von der Wahl der Variante vom 5* Dh ab.
Und kannst schon weiterfragen 


G.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2006)

@jörg

bist du am we da? Samstag hätt ich mal Zeit dies oder das zu machen .

Kanns mich ja mal anrufen.

mfg

sebastian


----------



## daniel_Speci (14. Juni 2006)

Variante?? jetzt will ich doch mehr wissen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg
> 
> bist du am we da? Samstag hätt ich mal Zeit dies oder das zu machen .
> 
> ...



Scherzwastlkeks  Wenn ich Samstag Zeit hätte, dann hätte ich logischerweis eh keine Zeit. 

Auf Deutsch: Samstag ist Hochzeit von meinem Bruder. Deswegen bin ich ja net in Saalbach und jetzt noch schlimmer auch net in Wintergerg   wo alle anderen wahrscheinlich sind.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Scherzwastlkeks  Wenn ich Samstag Zeit hätte, dann hätte ich logischerweis eh keine Zeit.
> 
> Auf Deutsch: Samstag ist Hochzeit von meinem Bruder. Deswegen bin ich ja net in Saalbach und jetzt noch schlimmer auch net in Wintergerg   wo alle anderen wahrscheinlich sind.
> 
> G.



zwar nicht alle aber ein paar     und nicht warscheinlich sondern ziemlich sicher     

wobei so ne hochzeit ja auch sehr interessant ist und so aufregend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2006)

ja net alle ... leider hat einer ... (ich denk mal ich muss den namen net nennen) angst das es vielleicht regnen könnt  

aber so kann es uns wenigstens net passieren das dieser jenige auf einmal irgendwo droben steht


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2006)

Fährt der SportaG jetzt eigentlich auch mit

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2006)

Wegen den paar Wölcken.....ist doch bestes Wetter um die 20 Grad die Tage und keine so Mörderhitze und wenn´s den ein oder ander Tropfen wirklich in der Nacht gibt, dann ist wenigstens net so der Megastaub und es gript alles viel besser.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2006)

das sag mal dem jenigen


----------



## thaper (14. Juni 2006)

mh ich und n paar kumpls hatten eigentlich vor morgen ma zum oko zu kommen aber das wird etz wohl nichts.... wurde heute spontan am fuß operiert und mir fehlt etz bisi fleisch am gro0en zeh.. dafür hab ich umso mehr schmerzen.... tja vielleicht wann anders...


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juni 2006)

> Wegen den paar Wölcken.....ist doch bestes Wetter um die 20 Grad die Tage und keine so Mörderhitze und wenn´s den ein oder ander Tropfen wirklich in der Nacht gibt, dann ist wenigstens net so der Megastaub und es gript alles viel besser.



Ja oder es gibts voll des Gewitter, mir fliegt mein Billigzelt davon, der trockene harte Boden nimmt des viele Wasser net auf und dann werd ich auch noch weggespült....nene bei so langer Anreise.....


----------



## daniel_Speci (14. Juni 2006)

Jörg, danke dür die info  aber zu dieser gruppe gehören wir ja nicht ;-)
..muss den trotzdem mal ausprobieren bevor es zu spät ist.
das nächste mal komm ich zu euch rüber!!!
dani


----------



## OLB Carre (15. Juni 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja oder es gibts voll des Gewitter, mir fliegt mein Billigzelt davon, der trockene harte Boden nimmt des viele Wasser net auf und dann werd ich auch noch weggespült....nene bei so langer Anreise.....



ich sag bloß:


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juni 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag bloß:



mhm sitzen auch grad hier und    

wollten ja seit 600 unterwegs sein aber naja klappt jetzt nicht ganz so...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2006)

Was´sn los   


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (15. Juni 2006)

stellt euch nicht so an wegen dem bischen regen was da gemeldet ist. wir waren letzten herbs bei offenen schleußen in winterberg und dieses jahr sind wir in leogang getaucht....  

manoman... ihr seid doch LETTENbrüder oder?  
so, musst ich mal los werden. weil ich jedesmal wenns wetter halbwegs passt dienst habe und wenn ich frei bekomm dann packts literweise schlamm in die landungen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2006)

Hab heute früh schon so eine SMS auf mein normales Telefon von dene bekommen.
Glaube die fahren gar nicht sondern trinken nur Kaffee und machen Pausen.....
.....bzw der Emän muß den ganzen Tag alleine fahren.


@Stylo77: War ein perfektes timing heute Vormittag. Haben zur selben Zeit auf dem Parkplatz eingeparkt.
Die Schuhe sind ja wirklich der Hammer.  
Da sind die 661 richtig der Supermüll dagegen. 
Wenn du wiederkommst bring doch gleich noch ein Ersatzpaar mit 
Davon sollte man immer 2 Paar gleichzeitig besitzen.
Heut war übrigens schon ein ungewöhnlicher Tag......weil von den 9 Permanentfahrern waren 6 davon Frauen 


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2006)

ja hab ich schon gehört das das timing perfekt war !ja 661 ist echt schrott dagegen ich fahr auch keine klickis mehr seit ich die "sohle" kenn


----------



## Ken****Barbie (17. Juni 2006)

Heut war übrigens schon ein ungewöhnlicher Tag......weil von den 9 Permanentfahrern waren 6 davon Frauen


sag ich doch der Mist entwickelt sich zu Weibersport...bin auch scho am überlegen ob ich meinen Freerider net verscherbel und mir lieber nen Drachen kauf.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> Heut war übrigens schon ein ungewöhnlicher Tag......weil von den 9 Permanentfahrern waren 6 davon Frauen
> 
> 
> sag ich doch der Mist entwickelt sich zu Weibersport...bin auch scho am überlegen ob ich meinen Freerider net verscherbel und mir lieber nen Drachen kauf.



  

Ja die O-Line bekommt immer mehr Flow.
Hätte nie gedacht das wir des schaffen in dem Okobergabbereich erreichen komplett ohne treten durchzurollern.
War mit treten (ok hab net so die ausdauer ) nur 20 Sec schneller.......aber 10 hoch 42 mal fertiger.
Laß dich auch mal sehen, zur Zeit rollerts echt optimal.

G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (17. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die O-Line bekommt immer mehr Flow.
> Hätte nie gedacht das wir des schaffen in dem Okobergabbereich erreichen komplett ohne treten durchzurollern.
> War mit treten (ok hab net so die ausdauer ) nur 20 Sec schneller.......aber 10 hoch 42 mal fertiger.
> Laß dich auch mal sehen, zur Zeit rollerts echt optimal.
> ...


bin zur zeit schwer im Stress, aber bald ist der vorbei und dann komm ich sicher öfters mal zum OKO


----------



## zoe (17. Juni 2006)

War ein klasse Tag am OKO und wir vier Mädels hatten riesigen Spaß beim "Weibersport"


----------



## showman (17. Juni 2006)

zoe schrieb:
			
		

> War ein klasse Tag am OKO und wir vier Mädels hatten riesigen Spaß beim "Weibersport"


Boah dou glodzi abä  Würd ja auch gern mal im trockenen fahren komm aber zur Zeit auch net wirklich rum.

Gruß Showman


----------



## monoid (17. Juni 2006)

@Jörg:  Der blaue Zaubertrank am Freitag war wie die Abfahrt danach, einfach ebenso lecker wie eure O-Line! Schön gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (17. Juni 2006)

N Abend!

War heut zum ersten ma Oko.Die O-Line rokkt derbst.Saubere Arbeit  
Schön Steinig und im unteren Teil sehr flowig/speedig ,so mag ich das  

Die Lifthalterungen sind klasse.Endlich n Lift an dem alles recht einfach funzt,und  vor allem das Bike sicher gehalten wird (im gegensatz zb zu dem Mist in Willingen )
>Werd morgen Vormittag wieder am Oko auftauchen  

                                                                Gruss Rafa


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2006)

so back from winterberg ... wetter naja aber zum biken eigentlich ideal ...
zielplan der zu machenden dinger mehr als erfüllt ... kein sturz und den nächsten level es mountainbikens erreicht  ... den nächsten kann und will ich glaub ich nimmer erreichen  .

zuerst mal der drop ... hätt ja am donnerstag net gedacht das ich den am freitag mach  aber da ich wusst der carre macht ihn musst ich ihm zuvorkommen  
das ding hat optisch im vergleich zu dem drop den man aufm bild daneben sieht sowas von übel ausgeschaut 






der carre beim drop ..





der stefan am "etwas" kleineren drop...





extra fürn supah regenängstling weichegg gee ... die box ... die is sowas von einfach das ich net versteh warum es letztes jahr für uns net möglich war die zu springen 





einfach nur nen ding das nen irren spass macht ...





und zu guter letzt das eigentlich noch gesperrte roadgap. leider gibts da nur nen video und kein bild von mir (also @dr q ... schaffs mal ran) . da hab ich entgültig gesehen wie man sich in 3 tagen winterberg pushen kann. hätt nie gedacht das ich da drüberspring ... jörgs bus hätt locker druntergepasst .
aber geiles feeling 
das foto zeigt net annähernd das, was man sieht wenn man vorn auf der kante steht


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2006)

noch nen pic vom gap ausm forum ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2006)

Schöne Bilder 
Wenn ich erstmal mein neues Laufrad hab werde ich mich dann aúch so pushen ......hoffentlich 
Zu der Zeit wie du des reingestellt hast hab ich´s mir gerade am Parkplatz neben der Basilika in Waldsassen, zur Nachtruhe, gemütlich gemacht. 

Der Andy hat gerade angerufen. 
Werde so ab einse am Oko heute ein wenig gemütlich fahren....mehr geht bei mir heut net so. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2006)

zoe schrieb:
			
		

> War ein klasse Tag am OKO und wir vier Mädels hatten riesigen Spaß beim "Weibersport"




Den "riesen Spaß" hat man schon immer beim Lifthochfahren mitbekommen........es gab da immer irgendwo eine Stelle im Wald mit so klassischen "Vier Mädels an einem Ort Gekicherer".  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2006)

monoid schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg:  Der blaue Zaubertrank am Freitag war wie die Abfahrt danach, einfach ebenso lecker wie eure O-Line! Schön gemacht



Der Zaubertrank war doch grün  oder hattest du gestern wohl was neues in blau 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2006)

ok okopf .... kommt heut einer der irgendnen kurzen bericht in nem jugendmagazin schreiben will ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ok okopf .... kommt heut einer der irgendnen kurzen bericht in nem jugendmagazin schreiben will ...



Gut, dann muß ich vielleicht net so oft runterfahren 
Werd dann noch den Menschen anrufen von dem dir der Carre wahrscheinlich erzählt hat.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Werde so ab einse am Oko heute ein wenig gemütlich fahren....mehr geht bei mir heut net so.
> 
> G.



Da bin ich auch da  
Is ja schönes Wetter  

@Winterbergler
.....ah ich bin sooo blöd.....


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2006)

der der das video drehen will?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2006)

@supah gee ...
ne bist net blöd ... du hättest dich übers wetter geärgert ... freitag wars eigentlich dauernd nass


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> der der das video drehen will?



Ja

G.


----------



## Daniel-N (18. Juni 2006)

Hey Eman, bring dich net um, ich wollte euch nochmal besuchen kommen ;-) Schöne Bilder habt ihr gemacht, schaut nach Spaß aus!

Grüße ausm Flachland (nu sogar Lübeck - Ostsee... richtig flach!),
Daniel


----------



## OLB Carre (18. Juni 2006)

sersn, winterberg war ne ordentliche gaudi! mal wieder persönliche grenzen überschritten! 
in meiner galerie sind noch a paar andere fotos!
auffällig war, das der eman in den drei tagen höchstens 3x den downhill gefahren!  
na dann viel spass noch!

da carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> auffällig war, das der eman in den drei tagen höchstens 3x den downhill gefahren!



weil das kein echter DH is ... die einzige was den "hart" macht sind die brutalen bremswellen


----------



## TimvonHof (19. Juni 2006)

war heute vormittag mal okolieren.
wahnsinn was aus der strecke wird, wennse trocken ist. 
wenn kein fluss auf der strecke ist kommt richtig fluss in die strecke  

vielleicht sollte ich doch öfter bei sonne fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Juni 2006)

So wie ist das nun am Ochsenkopf? Kann man den komplett durchfahren
oder gibts Sprünge über die man zwingend drüber muß ?? Ich bin ja nicht
so der große Springmeister... 
Wir wollten demnächst auch mal rüber zum testen  
Letzten Samstag waren wir mal Köseine H-Trail fahren... war recht lustig.


----------



## TimvonHof (19. Juni 2006)

du kannst alle sprünge irgendwie umfahren.
zum teil isses a bisserl steil  aber nix was nich gehen sollte wenn man die augen kurz schließt.
wenn du etwas schneller wirst empfielt sich eine gabel mit adäquatem federweg, weil ich passagen zum teil recht steinig sind und mit ner 100mm dj macht das wohl keinen rechten spass dann...
hier kriegst du einen recht guten eindruck:
http://www.lettenbrueder.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=20


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Juni 2006)

ich denk mal das dann net schlimmer wie H-Trail sein wird  und da
gings mitm Enduro recht gut.


----------



## TimvonHof (19. Juni 2006)

enduro geht prima - und technischer als der h-trail dürfts echt net sein


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> war heute vormittag mal okolieren.
> wahnsinn was aus der strecke wird, wennse trocken ist.
> wenn kein fluss auf der strecke ist kommt richtig fluss in die strecke
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich doch öfter bei sonne fahren




Des kommt net nur durch die Trockenheit 
Aber geht jetzt ganz gut, gell. 

@Hauirgendwodrauf:Man kann alles umfahren....außer des was unumfahrbar ist.
Hat bei der richtigen Linienwahl sogar komplett Flow 
Man kann auch die ganze Strecke ohne einmal zu treten abrollern 

G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Juni 2006)

Alles klar... sobald ich meinen Bock wieder hab komm ich mal rüber.
Der kriegt jetzt nen Fox DHX 5.0  ins Heck gepflanzt.


----------



## TheRock- (20. Juni 2006)

Hab auch ein 2005er Specialized Enduro Pro und bin die Strecke wohl schon 2 Dutzend mal gefahren und hatte außer das meine Kette ab und an rumsprang wo sie wollte keine Probleme. Von daher kannst guten gewissens fahren. Und wennst die "Ideallinie" im oberen Bereich raushast, schüttelts dich auch nicht mehr ganz so durch wie bei den ersten fahrten.

have fun


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2006)

@SupaG: werde jetzt doch heut schon Strecke flowiger machen gehen.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Juni 2006)

AH heut is schlecht....Fussball......lernen.....
Wie is morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2006)

bin freitag wohl am okopf zum bauen und schau mal was der jörg mir übriggelassen hat

@all LBs ...
nicht vergessen ... freitag 1800 haben wir einen Termin mit der Bergwacht Fichtelberg/Neubau die mal gern sehen würden was da neues am Ochsenkopf geschieht ... 
vielleicht (aber hoffentlich nicht) brauchen wir die mal wenns uns auf die Fresse haut


----------



## TimvonHof (20. Juni 2006)

vielleicht sollten wir die polizei auch noch mit einladen - für den fall dass wir und (gegenseitig) auf die fresse hauen   
spass beiseite - die bergwachtler sollten schon wissen um was es geht und wo die markanten stellen sind um troylee helme zu zerstören.... vielleicht sollten die schlüsselstellen sogar namen bekommen, damits noch deutlicher wird.

"über sibylle bin ich noch rüber gekommen aber bei herbert hab ich mich lang gemacht"  

bin am we auch mal wieder in der gegend - aber mit family ohne bike.... vielleicht mal aufn schneeberg hochlaufen. gibts da ne schöne strecke hoch und runter ohne was doppelt zu gehen und ohne einen marathon draus zu machen?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2006)

Ich laß euch schon noch Arbeit übrieg 

Hier mal mein zum Schluß, nach der Hauptarbeit, noch angefangenes Bauwerk.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Juni 2006)

hi jörg,
springst du da hoch auf die platten um dann elegant seitlich abzurutschen und die bremsscheiben zu demolieren?

wenn ja, bin ich dabei - so wollte ich mich immer schon mal hinpacken


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> hi jörg,
> springst du da hoch auf die platten um dann elegant seitlich abzurutschen und die bremsscheiben zu demolieren?
> 
> wenn ja, bin ich dabei - so wollte ich mich immer schon mal hinpacken



Net ganz.
Man springt auf die schräge Platte und fährt dann weiter über den 2ten Stein und springt dann auf der anderen Seite wieder runter.
Hab heute unter anderem die Landezone dafür präperiert.
Es werden mich wieder alle dafür hassen, weil des wieder voll näitscherisch (=Gegenteil von streetisch) ist.
Weil der Absprung genau entgegengesetzt schief ist 
Beim Versuch heute in die Landezone zu kommen haben mich nur meine 200mm Federweg vor einen Überschlag bewahrt , weil der 2te Stein so einen Buckel oben drauf hat.
Und der läßt im ungünstigsten Fall das Hinterrad nach oben schnelzen.(wenn man weiter will wies gerade geht)
Außerdem, da man bei der Anfahrt die Landung net sieht, könnte man in einem noch ungüstigeren Fall, gegen die Landung des Microgabs rechts daneben prallen.
Aber ich habe mal ein Orientierungssteinmänchen aufgebaut

Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es gar net so schlimm 


Außerdem hat das Steinplattenfeld jetzt keine Absätze mehr, sondern nur noch Abfahrten.
Was die Fahrer die heut da waren schon als positiv empfunden haben 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2006)

@Emän: dein Postfach ist voll.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (23. Juni 2006)

mist - und ich hab nicht mal gemerkt wann das war


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2006)

@TvH: des macht nichts.....sowas ähnliche hab ich mehrfach + 2 greissene Speichen 


@Ohl: Morgen ist Tourentag und die Abfahrt ist jetzt 12:30 Uhr am Parkplatz der  von Mak kommend nach dem Silberhaus an der Abzweigung nach Fichtelberg ist.
Wird mal eine ganz andere Runde....also a wo wir auh nich net so gefahren sind...geht Richtung Bad Bernäck.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juni 2006)

hi, bei mir wirds morgen wohl nix mit biken. werd mich morgen mal weng über meine bücher machen müssen...  

allen die mit fahren viel spass


----------



## rex_sl (24. Juni 2006)

hallo miteinander. 

war vor nem jahr schonmal bei euch am ochsenkopf. wir sind damals durch sonen felsengarten bis zum fichtelsee gefahren. kann mir einer von euch ungefähr sagen wie lange das dauert. also von oben durch den felsengarten und dann wieder bis zum lift. 

danke schonmal


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2006)

felsengarten? ... evtl der goetheweg?


----------



## Ken****Barbie (25. Juni 2006)

morgen....was der Kollege Rex sagen wollte: wie weit ist es vom OKO zum Fichtelsee? und wenn ich wieder zum Parkplatz in Fleckel will muss ich dann wieder bergauf fahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2006)

musst ungefähr den halben ochsenkopf rauf ... leider gibts da keine wirklich kurze variante ... aber schaffbar


----------



## Ken****Barbie (25. Juni 2006)

thx...wie kommen dann erst noch frühstücken und dann fahr mer los...erst weng die O-Line fahren und dann am Fichtelsee abchillen


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> thx...wie kommen dann erst noch frühstücken und dann fahr mer los...erst weng die O-Line fahren und dann am Fichtelsee abchillen


wennst ne karte hast würd ich dir empfehlen über m-weg weismainfelsen goetheweg zum fichtelsee zu fahrn 

chillen ... hmm das wär doch was für unseren kamikazze chiller 

hmm und die passage da vor dem plattenfeld auf der oline is noch net ganz fertig ... nur falls kritik kommt *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2006)

Man kann natürlich gleich in der Nähe vom Fichtelsee parken.
Weil am Anfang macht die Fahrt zum Oko net so viel aus und es chillt sich dann zum Schluß schöner. 


@Emän: Hattest du zuviel chinesischen Darm übrig beim Streckenprofil
Mußte erstmal überlege was das ist. 
Aber der Skifahrer ist ganz lustig, wie er versucht an einer der flachsten Stellen schnell zu bleiben



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2006)

chinesischen darm?


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> chillen ... hmm das wär doch was für unseren kamikazze chiller



Werd ich auch heut machen  

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2006)

das is ja mal wieder typisch ....


----------



## TimvonHof (25. Juni 2006)

Hiya,
war gestern mal zu fuß unterwegs. 
hier sind ein paar bilder von der o-line. vielleicht lesen die jungs ja mit....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12645

dann bis dann
tim


----------



## OLB Carre (25. Juni 2006)

sersn, is morgen nachmittag wer am oko? bin in der nähe und werd a paar mal liften!  ja, wer bock hat....!

da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2006)

@Carre: Morgen Nachmittag muß ich erbern.


@Tschilli: Hast die neue superlange supergeheime Supersingletrailschneebergabfahrt verpaßt 
Der Eman hat dann in der Mitte einen irreperablen Schaden vorgetäuscht und wir mußten alleine weiterfahren 
Sind dann auch nur nommal über Bigri auf den Oko...aber war echt schön, also die ganzen neuen Bergabsingletrails 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Morgen Nachmittag muß ich erbern.
> 
> 
> @Tschilli: Hast die neue superlange supergeheime Supersingletrailschneebergabfahrt verpaßt
> ...



die runde muss aber mal zu ende gefahren werden !!

hab ja nur so 2 stunden geschoben  sch... schwalbe reifen ... so nen schrott ... eigentlich sollt man nie wieder einen kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206856&highlight=al+migthy

G.


----------



## thaper (25. Juni 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> Hiya,
> war gestern mal zu fuß unterwegs.
> hier sind ein paar bilder von der o-line. vielleicht lesen die jungs ja mit....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12645
> ...


kann es sein das der mit dem norco a-line und dem giro remedy helm aus nürnberg oder umgebung is? der kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (25. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> die runde muss aber mal zu ende gefahren werden !!
> 
> hab ja nur so 2 stunden geschoben  sch... schwalbe reifen ... so nen schrott ... eigentlich sollt man nie wieder einen kaufen


na endlich sprichts mal einer von der schwalbe-fraktion laut aus!  
hab ich eigentlich erwähnt dass der reifen mit dem oben gezeigten felgenschaden noch luft hatte und ich das daher nicht gemerkt habe, wann es genau passiert ist. 
highroller dh mit dh schlauch (nicht der leichte von schwalbe) - das einzige was rollen darf!


----------



## thaper (25. Juni 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> na endlich sprichts mal einer von der schwalbe-fraktion laut aus!
> hab ich eigentlich erwähnt dass der reifen mit dem oben gezeigten felgenschaden noch luft hatte und ich das daher nicht gemerkt habe, wann es genau passiert ist.
> highroller dh mit dh schlauch (nicht der leichte von schwalbe) - das einzige was rollen darf!



das siehst du genau richtig ich schwöre auf die maxxis 2-ply dh reifen + maxxis dh schlauch... seit 3/4 jahr keinen platten mehr..... und ich fahr durch alles durch glasscherben und so auch.... nur durch reisnägel net1^^


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2006)

na plattenmässig is der al mighty fast noch besser als die maxxis  aber nen platten wär ja behebbar gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2006)

Der Durchschlagschutz vom Al Migthy ist ja schon 1A. Hier gehts ja um was ganz anderes.
Und der Schwalbe hat noch andere Eigenschaften an die halt kein Maxxis rannkommt.
Aber dieses Reifenrunterziehproblem ist schon unverantwortlich von Schwalbe....also nach dem ersten Toten oder Schwerverletzen werden sie schon mal ne Klage an den Hals kriegen.
Weil sie ja des Problem genau kennen aber trotzdem nichts dagegen machen

@Emän: Schick dene einfach eine Rechnung über einen ausgefallenen Tag Freizeit....sonst tut dir die Schulter richtig weh...wegen dem Sturtz und so 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Schick dene einfach eine Rechnung über einen ausgefallenen Tag Freizeit....sonst tut dir die Schulter richtig weh...wegen dem Sturtz und so
> 
> G.



 aber schon unglaublich was ich schon alles für probs mit schwalbereifen hatt ... spikes massenhaft verloren ... stollen durch die gegend geflogen usw ... mit maxxis oder nokian war noch nie was 

nachdem mir sowas schon das 2. mal auf der seite des schneeberges mit nem schwalbereifen passiert is ... nehm ich jetzt glaub ich immer nen ultraleicht xc reifen als ersatz mit *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2006)

Werde mal so einen Thraed aufmachen bei DDD ob es schon Tote gab.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ken****Barbie (25. Juni 2006)

Top Strecke    

wenn du auf der richtig schnell sein willst brauchst gut was in den Armen und Beinen. Vorallem im oberen Teil vor dem Baumstamm wo man drüberfährt echt superderb da bist echt froh wenn du in den gemütlichen Teil kommst und da bist dann so fertig vom oberen das man fast keinen Druck mehr aufs Pedal bekommt. Echt Saugeil weiter so


----------



## EL_Rey (26. Juni 2006)

I fahr seit letztem Jahr ohne schlauch und hatte noch nie Problems ...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> Top Strecke
> 
> wenn du auf der richtig schnell sein willst brauchst gut was in den Armen und Beinen. Vorallem im oberen Teil vor dem Baumstamm wo man drüberfährt echt superderb da bist echt froh wenn du in den gemütlichen Teil kommst und da bist dann so fertig vom oberen das man fast keinen Druck mehr aufs Pedal bekommt. Echt Saugeil weiter so




Ja, ist eine gute Strecke geworden um die Ausdauer, in jeder Hinsicht, zu trainieren.

G.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (26. Juni 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> Hiya,
> war gestern mal zu fuß unterwegs.
> hier sind ein paar bilder von der o-line. vielleicht lesen die jungs ja mit....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12645
> ...



...ja die lesen mit!
Danke für die Fotos, wir sind nämlich nicht in der Lage mal ein paar Bilder vom
Ochsenkopf zu machen.


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Juni 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> Hiya,
> war gestern mal zu fuß unterwegs.
> hier sind ein paar bilder von der o-line. vielleicht lesen die jungs ja mit....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12645
> ...




Ach du warst das  ,feine Bilda  

                                                                  Gruss Rafa


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> Top Strecke
> 
> wenn du auf der richtig schnell sein willst brauchst gut was in den Armen und Beinen. Vorallem im oberen Teil vor dem Baumstamm wo man drüberfährt echt superderb da bist echt froh wenn du in den gemütlichen Teil kommst und da bist dann so fertig vom oberen das man fast keinen Druck mehr aufs Pedal bekommt. Echt Saugeil weiter so



genau das richtige für nen dh race ... mal schauen ob der vorletzte traum den ich dh mässig im fichtelgebirge noch hab auch in erfüllung geht


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> genau das richtige für nen dh race ... mal schauen ob der vorletzte traum den ich dh mässig im fichtelgebirge noch hab auch in erfüllung geht




Was is´sn des 


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. Juni 2006)

ein rennen?
mit zeitnahme und nummerntäfelchen?
von nem sponsor?
der dir ein fahrrad schenkt weil du der erste bist?
warum solltest du nicht der erste sein?

den letzten traum kenn ich - der hat was mim 5* zu tun...


----------



## Ken****Barbie (26. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> genau das richtige für nen dh race ... mal schauen ob der vorletzte traum den ich dh mässig im fichtelgebirge noch hab auch in erfüllung geht



yo des hab ich mir heut auch gedacht...vielleicht ja schon heuer?

Irgendjemand ruft beim Cervallo an und fragt nach warums keine bayrische heuer gibt und das sowas madig ist. Aber man hat ja verständnis da er ja heuer zum ersten mal Fachwart ist und da net so fit ist wie unser allerliebster Hösch.

äh und was ist dann dein letzter Traum?

zu Gewinnen?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht irgendwas mit nackten Frauen 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> äh und was ist dann dein letzter Traum?
> 
> zu Gewinnen?


ne so unrealistisch träum ich net 

auf der nordseite lift zu fahrn und ne strecke zu baun  

@jörg ... ich sagte doch dh mässig


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Juni 2006)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja die lesen mit!
> Danke für die Fotos, wir sind nämlich nicht in der Lage mal ein paar Bilder vom
> Ochsenkopf zu machen.


genauso gehts mir auch... von mir existiert (glaub ich) kein einziges bild auf der o-line


----------



## Ken****Barbie (27. Juni 2006)

ich denke auf der Strecke muss man schon ein bischen länger trainieren als auf anderen um den semiprolocal  zu schlagen. Auf dem 5* wäre das denke ich net so entscheident.


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Juni 2006)

naja - der 5* hats auch in sich. da hats ein paar sprünge (der in die treppe) mit dem man gut zeit machen kann und das steinfeld am anfang breingt wohl jeden um der die linie nicht genau kennt UND fährt.
ich hab die zeit vom eman nicht im kopf, aber es war irgendwas total utopisches  

trotzdem geb ich dir recht - die o-line ist deutlich technischer.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2006)

Was ist denn ein Semiprolocal?????
Hab zwar ein paar Theorien, aber glaube die passen net 

G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (28. Juni 2006)

mhhh weis ich auch net genau...ich denk mal des ist der local der auch den "Reifengratisbekommern" richtig um die Ohren fahren könnte aber sich selbst noch seine neuen Schlappen kaufen darf.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn ein Semiprolocal?????
> Hab zwar ein paar Theorien, aber glaube die passen net
> 
> G.



na ganz einfach... des ist ein Halb-Professionelles Lokal...    

entweder sind da die Biergläser nur halb voll oder die Leinwand wird dort bei aktuellen Fußballübertragungen nur halb runter gelassen oder sowas in der art....


----------



## TimvonHof (28. Juni 2006)

oder die schenken bier uas und verlangen nix dafür. halt nur halbe arbeit...

oder es bedeutet ne "halbe für ortsansässige" die müssen dann zwar die reifen zahlen aber das bier nicht


----------



## silberfische (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

am Wochenende war ich mit 2 Kumpels am Ochsenkopf. Da ich mich noch nicht zum Liftfahren überwinden kann  (und meine Marathonorientierten Kumpels sowieso nicht), sind wir von Weißenstadt aus über den Waldstein?, Schneeberg an den Ochsenkopf gefahren. Nach ner kurzen Pause gings auf die O-Line. Hierfür möchte ich mich erst mal bei den Lettenbrüdern bedanken (ich denke mal, dass da die meiste Arbeit auf euer Konto geht). Die Strecke ist wirklich sehr gelungen und vor allem selbst mit dem ERT problemlos komplett befahrbar (endlich hatte ich meinen Kumpels gegenüber einen Vorteil, mit ihren Giant Anthem und Trance  ). Nachdem wir ja wieder zurück nach Weißenstadt mussten, sind wir die Strecke leider nur einmal gefahren, aber ich werde wieder kommen und vielleicht nehm ich ja auch mal den Lift  
Den 5*-DH bin ich letzte Jahr mal mit dem XC-Hardtail gefahren, doch da war der Start oben schon eine Plagerei (zumal wir von Kulmbach aus mit dem Bike an den Ochsenkopf gefahren sind).

Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir mein gesappel hier, eigentlich wollte ich mich nur für die schöne Strecke bedanken  
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2006)

Wenn man schon 2mal über den Schneeberg muß (geh mal davon aus das ihr am Rückweg nommal drüber seit), dann darf man zwischendurch schon mal Liftfahren....oder 2mal...oder 3mal....oder 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2006)

soviel wie es jetzt geregnet hat befürcht ich mal das die strecke jetzt wieder sch... ist 

irgendwer was gebaut die woche?


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juni 2006)

In Weidenberg is Land unter......
Industriegebiet komplett geflutet..... 
Daheim der Keller auch......


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2006)

hmm ... sch....


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2006)

In Waldershof beim Schwimmbad war eine Frau von den Wassermassen eingeschlossen. 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juni 2006)

Is aber net sooooo schlimm wie vor 10 Jahren...

@Jörg
Wie isn des am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg
> Wie isn des am Sonntag



Schön halt.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juni 2006)

Ja clever... 
Wann+Wo Treffpunkt.....???


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2006)

@jörg
warst die woche am ochsenkopf? wollt morgen ja eigentlich hin ... aber so wie es jetzt geregnet hat besser net


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2006)

Ne, war/bin die ganze Zeit in der Arbeit 
Hab die Woche dazu noch ne Mauer mit betoniert  und ne neue Kettenführung fürs Switch mit 36 Zähnen gebastelt und damit war ich dann schon ausgelastet.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (29. Juni 2006)

wollt am montag vormittag man okolieren - is da jemand auf der o-line?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2006)

normale menschen hab da was zu tun  ich schreib da sogar ne prüfung


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2006)

......oder Arbeiten da.........und wenn nicht dann schlafen sie bzw. drehen sich da diverse mal um 


@SupaTschi: Des kommt drauf an wann der Zug jetzt genau kommt ??


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (29. Juni 2006)

bei mir ist das die belohnung fürs wochenende.
am freitag hab ich 24h dienst, am samstag dann fortbildung in sachen rettungstechnik aus sesselliften und höhenrettung und am sonntag wieder 24h. dann komm ich am montag früh unrasiert aus dem wochenende und werd ein wenig unkonzentriert den hügel runter rollen - sa mach ich das.

dann wird alles gut werden


----------



## EL_Rey (30. Juni 2006)

i war am dienstag am OKO, ab c.a. 1530h kam der große Regen ... mir sand auf dem Heinweg auf der Autobahn teilweis mit 50 gefahren so hats runter geschüttet .... auf der Strecke warn ma die Einzigen; wie ist denn der aktuelle Streckenzustand ? Und bis wann gibts endlich mal a Saisonkarte ?

I wollt es We scho zum OKO aber mal schaun was es Wetter sagt


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2006)

Hei,

nur mal ein Bild auf die Schnelle.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (30. Juni 2006)

nice .... das holzding könnt ruhig a bisserl höher sein .. oder a zweites höheres daneben ...


----------



## silberfische (30. Juni 2006)

EL_Rey schrieb:
			
		

> nice .... das holzding könnt ruhig a bisserl höher sein .. oder a zweites höheres daneben ...


 ich bin für ein 2. daneben, denn das jetzige trau ich mich noch locker fahren. Außerdem gäbe es dann noch ne Steigerung... denk doch auch mal an die, die keine 200mm Federweg u. 20kg Bikes haben 

Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2006)

hmm für nen zweites is im moment kein holz da ... aber das höher machen geht


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm für nen zweites is im moment kein holz da ... aber das höher machen geht



Wußte doch das es abgesackt ist 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juni 2006)

hi ho,
kann morgen nicht biken gehen da ich noch genügendst schulsachen machen muss...  bald sind ferien...  sonntag bin ich aber dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> hi ho,
> kann morgen nicht biken gehen da ich noch genügendst schulsachen machen muss...  bald sind ferien...  sonntag bin ich aber dabei



Seit wann ist Sommer Laubfarben???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2006)

hmm war heut auf der koesseine ... hmm auf dem weg da vom forsthaus rauf richtig alexbad hat der regen volles terraforming betrieben ... aber sonst alles ok 

morgen wer am okopf? macht vielleicht zuerst diesen sprung höher und fahr dann


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2006)

Ich leider net 

@SupaG: Schau hab noch ein Bild von dir 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich leider net
> 
> @SupaG: Schau hab noch ein Bild von dir
> 
> ...



hmm was machst denn? kinderklettern 

hmm die bilder hätt ich auch auf cd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm was machst denn? kinderklettern
> 
> hmm die bilder hätt ich auch auf cd




Ja.

Und, ja ich weiß 


G.


----------



## EL_Rey (30. Juni 2006)

i bin samstag wahrschinlich ab mittag am oko .... i kann dir ja beim bauen helfen eman ...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2006)

heut werd ich wohl eher fahren als bauen 

bin schon lang nimmer richtig "ernsthaft" gefahren (d.h. schon lang nimmer mit safety jacket  )


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist Sommer Laubfarben???
> 
> G.



das soll nicht die farbe des laubes repräsentieren sondern eine verbildlichung der wärme und sonnenintensivität sein...  

deshalb ist da winter ja auch blau und net durchsichtig, weil da ja kein laub am baum hängt es sei denn der winter ist so schnell gekommen dass das laub keine zeit hatte abzufallen  

morgen um 1000 am Hbf   in mak ??


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Juli 2006)

> @SupaG: Schau hab noch ein Bild von dir



Hm des is aber noch ausbaufähig......


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2006)

@StefanQ: Dann könntes du aber minderstens an dem O noch einer Protuberanz drannmachen, weil sonst ist des ganze schon Batman und Robin mäßig....also mit dem draufkommen. 

Ach und 10:15 reicht.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (1. Juli 2006)

@eman: klar kannst du... wenn du höhere auflösungen brauchs - hätt ich noch da. war mir gad nur nicht sicher ob die pm angekommen ist.

@rest
hoffentlich wirs montag morgen trockene strecken haben..... viel erfolg mit den prüfungen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: klar kannst du... wenn du höhere auflösungen brauchs - hätt ich noch da. war mir gad nur nicht sicher ob die pm angekommen ist.
> 
> @rest
> hoffentlich wirs montag morgen trockene strecken haben..... viel erfolg mit den prüfungen




Wie lange biste denn Mon dort.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2006)

@tim ... bilder passen schon so

war heut am okopf ... dort hats net viel geregnet zum glück ... also keine schäden auf der strecke.
bin heut mal auf zeit gefahren ... oh man is das schwierig  4:47 ... ich schätz mal die klausmannliga fährt so um die 4:00

wir sollten uns jetzt unbedingt mal überlegen wo wir noch was mit holz haben wollen ... die chance is jetzt da !!! 

wie schauts nächsten freitag/samstag mit nem baueinsatz aus? wir würden nen motorschubkarren und minibagger bekommen. wär schon schön wenn da mal was ginge und ihr euch nicht nur auf meiner aussenarbeit im internet ausruht :-o


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @tim ... bilder passen schon so
> 
> war heut am okopf ... dort hats net viel geregnet zum glück ... also keine schäden auf der strecke.
> bin heut mal auf zeit gefahren ... oh man is das schwierig  4:47 ... ich schätz mal die klausmannliga fährt so um die 4:00
> ...



jepp bin dabei... 
motorschubkarren... klingt gut


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (2. Juli 2006)

Tach,
ich war Gestern mal an der Kösseine - von der Gartenschau aus - 
und des ist ja der Wahnsinn wie bei euch des Unwetter gehaust hat!
Der Rückweg nach Marktredwitz war mehr Flusswanderung wie Biketour.

Ps: Habt ihr schon mal über einen kleinen Holzanlieger im Startbereich nachgedacht - wenns an der Arbeitskraft scheitern würde, komm ich mal
mitn Fichtnmoped!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2006)

das prob ist das das noch zur skipiste gehört ... d.h. das müsste was sein was man relativ einfach am ende der saison demontieren könnt.

hmm ... und ja an der manpower scheitert auch so manches  nur wenns um die bedienung eines fichtenmopeds geht ... dann geb ich ungern arbeit ab 



> und des ist ja der Wahnsinn wie bei euch des Unwetter gehaust hat!
> Der Rückweg nach Marktredwitz war mehr Flusswanderung wie Biketour.



zum glück sind diese regenmengen am ochsenkopf vorbeigezogen .... aber mak nach alexbad ist schon krasses terraforming passiert


----------



## Coffee (2. Juli 2006)

hallo, wieder zuhause ;-)

nochmal der dank an die locals die uns heute so schöän geführt haben. ich hoffe wir cc pussys waren nciht zu langsam für euch unterwegs, berab zumindest *lach*

also hat uns allen gut gefallen.

danke nochmal


coffee


----------



## Coffee (2. Juli 2006)

hallo, wieder zuhause ;-)

nochmal der dank an die locals die uns heute so schöän geführt haben. ich hoffe wir cc pussys waren nciht zu langsam für euch unterwegs, berab zumindest *lach*

also hat uns allen gut gefallen.

danke nochmal


coffee


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2006)

ja war ne schöne runde  ... aber die anzahl der fahrer war schon an der grenze  mehr gehen glaub ich in so nem gelände net


----------



## showman (2. Juli 2006)

Jou, war voll geil   Auch wenn ich in den Fichtelmountains immer gezeigt krieg das ich gar ner Radfahren kann   aber ich gelobe Besserung  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (2. Juli 2006)

Lebt denn der Schwamm noch?


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2006)

*Besten Dank nochmal an die Lettenbrüder für die geniale, mit Highlights gespickte Tour  

Das sollte wiederholt werden  

Gruß vom Bumble*


----------



## showman (2. Juli 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Lebt denn der Schwamm noch?


Der Schwamm hat seinen Schwamm eingezogen und war net dabei  Bin mal auf des Schrägdropfoto gespannt von dem Schrägdrop wo ich dann doch net gedroppt bin. Meine Bilder sind wie immer grottenschlecht   Zum Glück bin ich Eisenbahnschlosser weil als Fotograf würd ich verhungern.

Gruß Showman


----------



## bike_schrat (2. Juli 2006)

Abend allerseits!

Auch von meiner Seite nochmals vielen Dank, war wirklich eine tolle Tour! Bin schon auf die Fotos gespannt! ))

Wenn mal wieder was geht einfach Bescheid sagen! Die Fichtelmountains sind jedes Mal wieder eine Herausfoderung mit 80mm Federweg vorne und sonst nichts! ;-)

Gruß
bike_schrat

P.S. an die Nürnberger: Gerne auch Bescheid geben, wenn hier mal was geht!


----------



## showman (2. Juli 2006)

Hab mich mit dem Profil im Thread verhaut. Hier gehörts hin:







Reine Fahrzeit warens nur 3:36 Std. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (2. Juli 2006)

also die nürnberger bilder tun wir zam udn auf eine fichtelCD brennen die ich dann richtung mountains schicke ;-)

grüße coffee
gut nacht etz


----------



## blacksurf (2. Juli 2006)

war arg schön bei euch im Fichtel!
Hab mich gerade sattgefressen und Nudeln getankt
@jörg danke nochmals für das tolle Guiden und die Wegwahl, ich dachte schon es wird ein reiner Wandertag aber so gings noch


----------



## fritzn (2. Juli 2006)

Hey ho,

war richtig geil und richtig heftig - ich war schon mittag platt (eigentlich) - doch das Gipfelweizen hat mich dann teil-regeneriert.

Der Beschluss lautet: öfter machen!


3:36?? Der Rest war Mut sammeln?


----------



## eL (3. Juli 2006)

Also der bumble iss scho einiges gewöhnt von der pfalz her und wenn der mit nem breiten dauergrinsen wie heut von der tour kommt dann war sie weißgott gelungen. einen teil trug ja auch petrus mit seinem göttlichen wetter bei.
also dann mal vielen dank an das Lettengeschwader!!! und wenn wir euch nicht zu langsam waren würden wir gerne wiederkommen. Der weg lohnt auch vom fernen pforzheim aus.

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

Schön das es euch allen doch gefallen hat. 

@Showie: Des Foto ist net so gut geworden. 
Außerdem war meine Linse irgendwie total verstaubt und des ist immer voll ungut  

G.


----------



## weichling (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

man war das Super!
und es waren ja fast alle LBs da oder ?

hier gibt es meine Bilder:
www.gmrueger.de/0702Fichtelmountains

Ich muss jetzt uf arbet.

weichling


----------



## Ken****Barbie (3. Juli 2006)

ich war gestern auch bei euch Lift fahren...da waren auch noch der Fast Schneider und noch einer der net grad langsam war (glaub Wagenknecht)
des war echt nimmer schön wie der auf seinen Getriebe Moped durch dem Wald geflogen ist...umpff bin immer noch stoked.
Ich habs dann auch mal auf Zeit probiert 5.10 mitm DualFully...naja, auf jedenfall aber die anstregenste Strecke die ich kenne.

dafür hat des Fahrrad jetzt nen Riss im Hinterbau, also nichts mehr Fully fahren...Kotz


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2006)

hmm na dann war mer zum glück net dort ... is immer fast frustrierend sowas zu sehen 

wer ist denn der fast schneider?

.... da wir wohl am wochenende wohl bauen werden sind streckenverbesserungsvorschläge (konstruktive kritk  ) immer willkommen !!


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2006)

@ fichtler ;-)

hier meine pix 

@ palmer, ist das bike vom lifthaken gefallen?

coffee


----------



## EL_Rey (3. Juli 2006)

i würd den oberen Teil etwas flowiger machen, d.h. einige der größeren Steine raus bzw. auffüllen oder so (in dem stück wos relativ steil zur Lifttrasse hingeht, noch vor dem Flachstück mit baum unter dem Lift) ... und der letzte kleine drop zur skipiste raus könnt a bisserl höher sein .... und 2 Wurzeln stören noch vor dem drop (bei den letzten kurven im wald)

Jaja, gleich 3 Wünsche auf einmal ....

I wär scho beim baun dabei, wann willst denn loslegen eman ? i hätt freitag zeit und evtl. auch Sa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ken****Barbie (3. Juli 2006)

ich würde an der Strecke erstmal gar nichts mehr verändern. Was wollen die immer mit der Flow ********? Des ist ein astreiner DH da ist jeder für seinen Flow selber verantwortlich...Flow gibts in Pussyberg und am GK.
Wenn du sie flowiger und unruppiger machst nimmst du ihr nur die Härte. 

Doch einwas fällt mir noch ein der allerletzte Spring vorm Lift (nach der Wiese) braucht dringend ne Landung. 

@E-Man der ausm Osten der so ein Nicolai fährt.

@coffee...ich könnte dich mir gut vorstellen wie du auf dem Lfithaken sitztend die 15min. doof grinsend neben Kabine mit hochfährst während dein Bike auf dem Sitz liegt.


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juli 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde an der Strecke erstmal gar nichts mehr verändern. Was wollen die immer mit der Flow ********? Des ist ein astreiner DH da ist jeder für seinen Flow selber verantwortlich...Flow gibts in Pussyberg und am GK.
> Wenn du sie flowiger und unruppiger machst nimmst du ihr nur die Härte.
> 
> Doch einwas fällt mir noch ein der allerletzte Spring vorm Lift (nach der Wiese) braucht dringend ne Landung.


 
der allerletzten sprung vorm lift (nach der wiese) braucht keine landung damit bekommt er flow und du nimmst ihm nur die härte


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee...ich könnte dich mir gut vorstellen wie du auf dem Lfithaken sitztend die 15min. doof grinsend neben Kabine mit hochfährst während dein Bike auf dem Sitz liegt.



stimmt die haben ja richtige kabienenlifte  . bin am ochsenkopf bisher noch kein lift gefahren. liegt vermutlich daran. um deinen rahmen tut es mir aber ehrlich leid.

grüße coffee


----------



## EL_Rey (3. Juli 2006)

i red nicht davon, dass das ganze ein forstweg werden soll, es wär halt nur klasse wenn eine line durchgehen würde die net so ruppig ist dass man gleich einen großen downhiller braucht um mit "flow" durchzufahren .... die Strecke fahrn ja auch Leute mit Enduros bzw. kleinen Freeridern ... es würd ja reichen wenn a paar steine wegkommen ...


----------



## Bigribiker (3. Juli 2006)

Hi ihr

wie gehts denn so? bin auch mal wieder zurück aus afrika, hab allerdings ein problem - ein finanzielles
möglicherweise muss ich deswegen mein fahrrad verkaufen
wo könnte ich das denn am sinnvollsten tun?
bei ebay hab ich manchmal das gefühl, dass nach den ganzen abzügen kaum noch was übrigbleibt
kennt ihr noch nen anderen weg?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

Hei Bigri, 
mal wieder da.

Jetzt muß ich mal blöd fragen.
Warst dann wohl du des der von der Mittelstation zu uns hochgerufen hat wie wir auf den Oko hochgeradelt sind.
Weil kennen ja jetzt mehr von den Liftleuten und auf die weite haben wir dich dann wohl nimmer erkannt 

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (3. Juli 2006)

ne, des war nich ich
hab bisher nur samstag da gearbeitet und da keine lettenbrüder gesehen und niemandem zugerufen


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (3. Juli 2006)

Da bekomm ich ja quasi Gratis die Bilder von meiner Samstagsrunde nachgeliefert.

Also Danke nach Nämberch!

Ich war übrigens auch mit ohne Federweg und Felgenbremse unterwegs
und des macht im Fichtelgebirge wirklich keinen Spass.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juli 2006)

so,
war heute vormitag wieder mal a-line unterwegs. so isses halt bei diesen ordinären arbeitszeiten.....
wird immer besser die o-line! hab recht lange gebraucht bis ich den neuen sprung vor dem felsplattenweg (die panzerstraße) geknackt hatte - war halt immer zu langsam und dann hauts einem die federn ganzschon durch. gegen ende gings dann aber toal smuuf.

und ich bi auch der meinung das der letzte sprung vorm lift eine landung braucht. und... blos keine steine rausmachen, sonst wird ie strecke am ende noch so wie sie auf den ersten blick wirkt.
näher betrachtet ist das ing nämlich ganz schön hart, hab schon so einige bikes dort gesehen die geknackt wurden - und meine felge hab ich ja auch dort zerstört  

das soll nicht heissen, dass ich gerne mein material zerstöre. aber ich wachse an der herausforderung. und irgendwann finde ich auch eine linie durch das steile steinfeld mit dem sprung in die linkskurve, der immer an dem einzelnen boller endet und mich noch zum wahnsinntreibt


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

Ja des Problem ist halt einfach das man nicht mitten in den Weg eine Landung schaufeln darf, sonst wäre da schon eine da.
Der Sprung ist eh nur aus langeweile und weils möglich war da
Aber, schau´mer mal.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

@Emän: Ja Freitag sind halt jetzt mal 2 riesengroße Haufen so Zeug da.
Ab wenn ist es denn dir möglich dort zu sein??
Weil ja dann wer da wäre der erstmal den Motorenschubkarrenbagger bedient und des Zeug an die richtige Stelle bringen würde.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja des Problem ist halt einfach das man nicht mitten in den Weg eine Landung schaufeln darf, sonst wäre da schon eine da.
> 
> 
> G.


und betonieren?

ne schon klar. und ne mini-landung hat er ja - man muss sie halt nur treffen....
hab den hügel heute zum ersten mal gesehen- sonst bin ich immer durch den übungsparcour geschlängelt...


----------



## monoid (3. Juli 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> der allerletzten sprung vorm lift (nach der wiese) braucht keine landung damit bekommt er flow und du nimmst ihm nur die härte


stimmt!


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Juli 2006)

he jörg... ich denke du schläft um diese urzeit?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> he jörg... ich denke du schläft um diese urzeit?



Da bin ich schon längst beim Brote backen 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (4. Juli 2006)

na sowas der uli ist hier auch unterwegs


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Ja Freitag sind halt jetzt mal 2 riesengroße Haufen so Zeug da.
> Ab wenn ist es denn dir möglich dort zu sein??
> Weil ja dann wer da wäre der erstmal den Motorenschubkarrenbagger bedient und des Zeug an die richtige Stelle bringen würde.
> 
> G.



ich kann sogar zu völlig unchristlichen zeiten dort sein ... 7:00  man muss nur wollen


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde an der Strecke erstmal gar nichts mehr verändern. Was wollen die immer mit der Flow ********? Des ist ein astreiner DH da ist jeder für seinen Flow selber verantwortlich...Flow gibts in Pussyberg und am GK.
> Wenn du sie flowiger und unruppiger machst nimmst du ihr nur die Härte.



naja zuwenig flow is auch schlecht 

geht halt vor allem auch darum vor allem den märchenwald nässefest zu bekommen ... weil so jetzt bleibst wenns nass ist stecken


----------



## EL_Rey (4. Juli 2006)

Also Freitag würd bei mir a gehen wennst no jemanden brauchts zwecks den bauarbeiten .... wann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2006)

zuviel leute kann man ja eigentlich nie sein denk ich mal 

zeit ... im laufe des vormittags denk ich mal


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Juli 2006)

hei
bin natürlich auch mit dabei  
kann halt erst wieder weng später


----------



## Supah Gee (4. Juli 2006)

Ich kann so ab 1500


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Gleich kommt was neues 

Kurzes Zitat: ......dann ist Eman, der Mann mit der unendlichen Energie nicht mehr zu halten. Wie ein Irrer rauscht.........das Gesicht ist nur schmutzig, die Unterarme sind aufgeschürft.........ist Marco und auch der ruhigste....usw.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Hier was neues 
Muß man gelesen haben.

G.


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2006)

Is zu klein zum lesen. Was isses denn. Les halt mal vor  Schaut aus wie dem Andi seine Kneeguards.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (4. Juli 2006)

stells halt mal in groß rein.
vielleicht einzelnd  jede seite oder lass dir was einfallen. ich will die geschichte vom durchgeknallten eman lesen, der wie ein irrer auf seinem turner die berge hochknallt....


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Moment, fotographiere mal einen Teilausschnit in lesbar....und es sind meine Knieschienbeindinger.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Hier

Ist aus der neusten Ausgabe "Box"

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Juli 2006)

wo?

edit: ahhh - ich war einfach zu fix - die datenbank hat noch nicht mitgemacht.... habs nun


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Juli 2006)

was warn das für ne unscheinbare bodensenke? fleckl?


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2006)

Ich find des mit der "steileren Nordseite" interesannt  

Dann hat Jörg also die gleichen Schienbeindinger wie Andi  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2006)

@showi
quatsch das war ich da in der Luft *rofl*
edit: hab auch die RaceFace *lol*


----------



## Coffee (5. Juli 2006)

aber du musst noch die stahlpins reinschrauben links und rechts *lol*

coffee


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> zuviel leute kann man ja eigentlich nie sein denk ich mal
> 
> zeit ... im laufe des vormittags denk ich mal


 
hmm freitag wird jetzt sicher gebaut ... ich fang mit 2 vom lift um ... (net erschrecken) 7:30 an ...

aber es bleibt schon arbeit für euch übrig ... schaufel und handschuhe mitbringen  und samstag frei halten


----------



## EL_Rey (6. Juli 2006)

i hoff des klapp morgen, weil i noch net weiß wann bzw. wie lang i arbeiten muss ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hier
> 
> Ist aus der neusten Ausgabe "Box"
> 
> G.



hmm gemein was der schreibt ... und dann auch noch den supah gee aufm foto  hoffentlich meint jetzt keiner das ich der kamikazzerider bin


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm gemein was der schreibt ... und dann auch noch den supah gee aufm foto  hoffentlich meint jetzt keiner das ich der kamikazzerider bin




Zu spät 

G.


----------



## monoid (7. Juli 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> na sowas der uli ist hier auch unterwegs


hallo stylo, ah du bist das doch habs mir schon fast gedacht. die bremsen quietschen übrigens nimmer! merci nochmals fürs fräsen. kann grad ned so richtig fahrn, das titan is jetzt seid 2 wochen raus aus dem unterschenkel, muss aber noch 6 wochen warten bis eine stoßbelastung wieder erlaubt ist  uli


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Juli 2006)

oh ich kann im moment auch nicht mehr "gasgeben" - bei mir verhärtet sich der verdacht auf bandscheibenvorfall (hoffentlich bis whistler wieder ohne schmerzen unterwegs ) sven


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2006)

Emän, ab auf die Strecke 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> oh ich kann im moment auch nicht mehr "gasgeben" - bei mir verhärtet sich der verdacht auf bandscheibenvorfall


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2006)

Also allen auf jedenfall mal ne gute Besserung und so 


@Eman: Werd dann auch so ziemlich genau um eins an der Kreuzung stehen oben bei der Panzerstraße.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2006)

kettenschubkarren steht auf der oberen ringloipe


----------



## KonaFrau (8. Juli 2006)

mal ein lob und danke an die jungs die heute wieder ausgerueckt sind um die strecke zu sanieren *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. Juli 2006)

Ja wenn ich net immer a gute Schtund fahren müßte tät ich scho auch aweng mitschaufeln. Naja, evtl. paßts ja mal mit nem verlängerten Woende am Fichtelsee.

Gruß Showman


----------



## silberfische (8. Juli 2006)

EL_Rey schrieb:
			
		

> i red nicht davon, dass das ganze ein forstweg werden soll, es wär halt nur klasse wenn eine line durchgehen würde die net so ruppig ist dass man gleich einen großen downhiller braucht um mit "flow" durchzufahren .... die Strecke fahrn ja auch Leute mit Enduros bzw. kleinen Freeridern ... es würd ja reichen wenn a paar steine wegkommen ...


Also ich bin dagegen, dass jemand Steine weg räumt  . Meiner Meinung nach kannst du die Strecke mit dem Enduro supergut fahren. Ein Kumpel von mir ist sie neulich mit dem Racefully (80mm Federweg) gefahren und kam gut durch. OK, den Felsen gleich zu Beginn hat er umfahren.

Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2006)

keine angst ... wir räumen net zuviel steine weg  die strecke wird schwierig bleiben aber unnötige rumpelstellen werden halt ausgebessert 
sagen wirs so ... es soll halt überall mehr oder weniger flowig durchgehen, also ohne draufhacken zu müssen.



@lb´s ...

nachdem ich gestern die meiste zeit allein geschaufelt hab (und auch ein wenig angefressen war) wars heute ne richtig geile aktion  ... und ich hab mitm motorschubkarren nen neues spielzeug gefunden


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Juli 2006)

Hi,

war gestern auch mal da und muss sagen is echt geil dort!

Hab dich mit deiner Motorschubkarre gesehen  , sowas brauch ich auch!
Bin mal wie ihr gebaut habt zwischen euch durchgefahren, mit nem Rmx und nem roten RaceFace shirt.
Wie schaut es denn aus, ich habe da so 3m hohe felsen gesehen auf die man super drauffahren kann, werden da noch drops runter gebaut?

Mfg Tobi


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juli 2006)

Ja....irgendwann mal hoffentlich  
Auf so nem kleineren war ich ja gestern schon gestanden und hab die Erde runtergeschaufelt


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Juli 2006)

Stimmt, dabei hab ich dich ganz genau beobachtet  
Also wenn ihr mal hilfe braucht denke ich könnte ich mal so 4-5 mann organisieren!
Jetzt wo wir rausgefunden haben das es ganz in der nähe so geile strecken gibt!  
Also großes Lob an euch und weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (9. Juli 2006)

sersn, haben die letzten tage ordentlich geschaufelt! dabei is ne coole dreier line und ein "auf container rauf und wieder runterhüpf" hindernis rausgekommen! in meiner galerie gibts bilder mit besser auflösung! 

nächstes wochenende wird gscheit gefahren, gefilmt, gegrillt und party gemacht! wer bock hat schaut vorbei! lohnt sich! alles klar, bis die tage!

da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> sersn, haben die letzten tage ordentlich geschaufelt! dabei is ne coole dreier line und ein "auf container rauf und wieder runterhüpf" hindernis rausgekommen! in meiner galerie gibts bilder mit besser auflösung!
> 
> nächstes wochenende wird gscheit gefahren, gefilmt, gegrillt und party gemacht! wer bock hat schaut vorbei! lohnt sich! alles klar, bis die tage!
> 
> da Carré!




Oh, des Foto nenn ich mal wirklich unscharf 

Also ich werd auf jedenfall mal am !5ten vorbeischauen und den Ritschi mitbringen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2006)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn aus, ich habe da so 3m hohe felsen gesehen auf die man super drauffahren kann, werden da noch drops runter gebaut?
> 
> Mfg Tobi


ja da gibts viel ... aber sollten halt in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Strecke sein ... zu weit in den Wald rein wird der Förster wahrscheinlich nicht gern sehen

der Felsen den der supah gee meint, ist am Ende dieses steinigen Steilstücks und der wird integriert und wird geil werden  

@supah gee ... wie war die strecke heut? haben die auffüllungen was gebracht?


----------



## Susanne85 (10. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich hab schon mal ne E-mail an [email protected] geschickt. Bin recht begeistert von eurer Homepage und eurem Hobby und würde gern eine kleine Reportage dazu schreiben. Mehr Infos dazu in meiner E-Mail. Wär schön was von euch zu hören. MfG, Susanne


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2006)

ja kommt ihr jetzt auch ins fernsehen?

eL


----------



## littledevil (10. Juli 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> sersn, haben die letzten tage ordentlich geschaufelt! dabei is ne coole dreier line und ein "auf container rauf und wieder runterhüpf" hindernis rausgekommen! in meiner galerie gibts bilder mit besser auflösung!
> 
> nächstes wochenende wird gscheit gefahren, gefilmt, gegrillt und party gemacht! wer bock hat schaut vorbei! lohnt sich! alles klar, bis die tage!
> 
> da Carré!


coole sache!!


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @supah gee ... wie war die strecke heut? haben die auffüllungen was gebracht?



   
Is echt geil jetz.....nur wars todeswarm....

Jetz grad wieder mim Tourenfully runtergerumpelt......is net ganz optimal mit so nem Rad...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2006)

@marco ... die susanne schreibt für die Jugendseite x-bay vom Nordbayerischen Kurier ... kennst die seite?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2006)

Gibts des auch im Internet.

Werde wenn dann Mi am Oko sein....morgen net so.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2006)

Ok habs gefunden 

Hab jetzt auch nen Radio im Auto....nur des Antennenkobel paßt net. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ok habs gefunden
> 
> Hab jetzt auch nen Radio im Auto....nur des Antennenkobel paßt net.
> 
> G.



was net passt wird halt passend gemacht  bei 100MHz kann man schon noch etwas pfuschen


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Juli 2006)

@EMAN
Ja X-Bay kenn ich...
Wär schon ne super Sache  

www.x-bay.de


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> @EMAN
> Ja X-Bay kenn ich...
> Wär schon ne super Sache
> 
> www.x-bay.de



Ok´e, dann bist du also der jüngere Sportbegeisterte.
So wie es ausschaut wäre des dann wahrscheinlich am 16ten.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ok´e, dann bist du also der jüngere Sportbegeisterte.
> So wie es ausschaut wäre des dann wahrscheinlich am 16ten.
> 
> G.



am 16ten musst doch mit an den geisskopf fahrn ... die riesensprünge verkraft ich allein net


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2006)

Wegen einem Tag....und vielleicht ist des ja noch netmal ganz fertig.
Aber reizen würde es mich schon......aber die Hitze (Erinnerungen wach werd)
Warst du heute Okolieren?
Wie ging es denn?
Bin  heute auch Rad gefahren...genau 1km. Die Hitze macht mich fertig 
Aber damit hab ich mein Soll des ich machen wollte erfüllt gehabt  
Und nach meinem Soll gleich volle Breitseite gegen einen Felsen 
Hab jetzt wieder ein paar mehr Schrammen in der Gobel (Tauch und Standrohre), an den Päddels und an der Schwinge 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2006)

ne morgen fahr ich wahrscheinlich am okopf ...

ja kalt ists zur zeit net


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juli 2006)

sodala,
ist am donnerstag VORMITTAG (auweia) jemand beim okolieren?
ich würd da mal wieder auftauchen...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> sodala,
> ist am donnerstag VORMITTAG (auweia) jemand beim okolieren?
> ich würd da mal wieder auftauchen...



Da schlaf ich 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> sodala,
> ist am donnerstag VORMITTAG (auweia) jemand beim okolieren?
> ich würd da mal wieder auftauchen...



wenn ich morgen net bin ... dann donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2006)

Bist ja garnet am Oko.
Mein I-Net geht wieder.
Wollte gerade fragen wie´s war
.....und rück endlich die Emailadresse raus  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2006)

ne keine zeit irgendwie ... ausserdem denk ich mal ist es heut net grad kalt draussen 

emailaddi? was willst damit?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ne keine zeit irgendwie ... ausserdem denk ich mal ist es heut net grad kalt draussen
> 
> emailaddi? was willst damit?




Ja, so denke ich auch gerade 

Wollte nur die Buchstabenanzahl der Emailadresse zählen.......hmmmh.....jetzt fällt mir gerade ein das ich ja wieder web.de abrufen kann.  ...muß ich gleich mal schaun ob ich die Mail auch bekommen hab.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2006)

Mist, hab keine.

Ach die 123³ Stelle ist übriegens fertig, befahren und freigegeben 


G.


----------



## EL_Rey (12. Juli 2006)

welche stelle ???


----------



## showman (12. Juli 2006)

Genau, Foto. Muß ja schließlich wissen was auf mich zukommt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2006)




----------



## showman (12. Juli 2006)

Das gehört eigentlich um 90° gegen den Urzeiger gedreht. Dann is gar net so schwer  

Gruß Showman


----------



## TimvonHof (12. Juli 2006)

wenns wetter mitmacht bin ich morgen VORmittag am oko..
und .. jörg: nachdem ich dich neulich morgens um 6 im internet erwischt habe, glaub ich net dass d schläfst - du willst nur net mit mir fahren  

wie siehts aus mit fotos der neuen stellen?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2006)

Ich komme ja erst früh von der Arbeit heim  
Und wie viele Fotos willst du denn noch 
Ne...des ist nichts was man ins I-Net stellen darf.
Mußt einfach mal wieder ne Tour mitfahren 


@Emän: Okolierst du morgen + Nachmittag 


G.


----------



## showman (12. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ne...des ist nichts was man ins I-Net stellen darf.
> Mußt einfach mal wieder ne Tour mitfahren


Ah, verstehe. Ein Geheimauftrag. So wie bei den Unglaublichen   Ja, sobalds zeitlich hinhaut schau ich mal wieder vorbei. Bring dann evtl. noch den Reiner mit der beim okolieren dabei war. Der fährt dann die Fastfahrstellen für mich  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, verstehe. Ein Geheimauftrag. So wie bei den Unglaublichen   Ja, sobalds zeitlich hinhaut schau ich mal wieder vorbei. Bring dann evtl. noch den Reiner mit der beim okolieren dabei war. Der fährt dann die Fastfahrstellen für mich
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ja ist unglaublich schön + toll.
Die ist so blau und hat so FPSh Schwierigkeit also etwas psychischer wie OSh.
Usw....

G.


----------



## showman (12. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ist unglaublich schön + toll.
> Die ist so blau und hat so FPSh Schwierigkeit also etwas psychischer wie OSh.
> Usw....
> 
> G.


Ach so. Nur etwas psychischer wie OSh   Na dann kanns ja net so schwer sein    

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Okolierst du morgen + Nachmittag
> 
> 
> G.



ne nur früh kurz ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2006)

Mist, ich wollte Nr 7000 schreiben 

Vielleicht schau ich heute auch mal rauf.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2006)

@jörg...
warst dort? 

die strecke geht geil jetzt ... die auffühlungen haben viel gebracht. Ist jetzt ne schöne mischung aus draufbolzen und flow 

das flachstück kann man jetzt fast durchfliegen und es net wie fast befürchtet verhunzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2006)

Jetzt gehts net nur Geil sondern Megasuperultrageil  
Es wird aber langsam gefährlich durch die immer höhere Geschwindigkeit.
Ach und die Susanne hat mir gerade zurückgemailt 

Werd morgen Nachmittag nommal dort sein...schon mal wegen der 2ten für Fußgänger gesperrten Abfahrt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2006)

hmm welchen termin hast denn nun ausgemacht?


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, ich wollte Nr 7000 schreiben
> 
> Vielleicht schau ich heute auch mal rauf.
> 
> G.




Gibt ja noch die 8000  oder 7777


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm welchen termin hast denn nun ausgemacht?




Hab des gleich mit dem 23ten verbunden.
Könnten wir gleich dem Tschikken eine Tageskarte spendieren dann hätten wir auch einen von diesen jüngeren Sportbegeisterten 
Ach, da muß ich doch eh noch eine PM schreiben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt ja noch die 8000  oder 7777



Hab ich schon längst in meinem Terminkalender notiert. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab des gleich mit dem 23ten verbunden.
> Könnten wir gleich dem Tschikken eine Tageskarte spendieren dann hätten wir auch einen von diesen jüngeren Sportbegeisterten
> Ach, da muß ich doch eh noch eine PM schreiben.
> 
> G.



japp ... das war ne gute idee


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2006)

Helle Köpfe, gute Ideen 

G.


----------



## skyper (14. Juli 2006)

War jetz am Mittwoch zum 3. mal am Oko und es wird echt jedesmal besser,das mitm aufschütten hats echt gebracht


----------



## TimvonHof (14. Juli 2006)

da habt ihr gute füllarbeit geleistet.
die o-line wird immer geiler! und- ich hab nix zerstört am bike....  

da ist so ein hakeliges neues (sinnloses) umgehungstrailchen direkt nach dem felsplattendrop nach der ersten ringleupe.. um was solls denn dort mal gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> da ist so ein hakeliges neues (sinnloses) umgehungstrailchen direkt nach dem felsplattendrop nach der ersten ringleupe.. um was solls denn dort mal gehen?



japp ... wer das gebaut hat würd mich auch mal interessieren ... weil da an der stelle machts absolut keinen sinn


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2006)

bin wenns hinhaut so ab 1500 am okopf ... kurz fahren und dann unten kurz schaufeln


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2006)

skyper schrieb:
			
		

> War jetz am Mittwoch zum 3. mal am Oko und es wird echt jedesmal besser,das mitm aufschütten hats echt gebracht



warst der der vormittag mitm hardtail gefahren is?


----------



## skyper (14. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> warst der der vormittag mitm hardtail gefahren is?



Kommt darauf an was für dich Vormittag ist, war mit nem Kumpel da so ca. um 13.30 Uhr. Und dann mal von 16 Uhr ab unterwegs nen Bikeshop gesucht weil sich mein Schaltwerk in alle Einzelteile aufglöst hat !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> da ist so ein hakeliges neues (sinnloses) umgehungstrailchen direkt nach dem felsplattendrop nach der ersten ringleupe.. um was solls denn dort mal gehen?



Hmmmh.....war ich gestern so blind das mir nichts aufgefallen ist 

@Skyper: Des sind net nur die Aufschüttungen. Ein paar üble Steine sind auch fahrschöner gelegt worden.
Sowas fällt nur immer net so auf...man denkt sich nur geht ja auf einmal ganz gut 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...nd dann unten kurz schaufeln




Was hast dir denn gedacht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyper (14. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmh.....war ich gestern so blind das mir nichts aufgefallen ist
> 
> @Skyper: Des sind net nur die Aufschüttungen. Ein paar üble Steine sind auch fahrschöner gelegt worden.
> Sowas fällt nur immer net so auf...man denkt sich nur geht ja auf einmal ganz gut
> ...



Ohmann musstest du das mir jetz die Illusion nehmen das ich mich wenigstens etwas verbessert habe ??? )


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wer ist den morgen alles am o-kopf?
Wir werden morgen mal kommen, sind mindestens 3 leute....
Wir fahren ein Rmx, ne Wildsau Dh und ein Bighit!
Also vielleicht sieht man sich mal und es kann uns jemand zeigen wo es noch mehr strecken gibt als die 2 die ich kenne....

Mfg Tobi


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2006)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer ist den morgen alles am o-kopf?
> Wir werden morgen mal kommen, sind mindestens 3 leute....
> ...



Mist, da kommt mal einer mit dem gleichen ad wie ich und ich bin net dort.
Komme aber gerade von dort.
Ist jetzt echt rasant geworden alles, wa sich stark auf den Felgenverschleiß auswirkt 

Werde auch gleich noch einen Extrathraed wegen dem nächsten Wochenende aufmachen.
Da gibt es dann sogar noch was zu gewinnen 



G.


----------



## OLB Carre (14. Juli 2006)

bin a bissl spät dran, aber ihr musst morgen und übermorgen alle nach siebeneichen kommen! zuschauen oder mitfahren, egal! wird ne super sache! abends dann flutlichtfahren und a weng party! a paar super fahrer sind auch da! der sascha meyenborg kommt, zwei hofer jungs (einer fährt glaub ich für nicolai), der phil (team grossman) aus regensburg....! backflips...cool: war mit den beiden hofern heut schon fahren und die haun üble sachen raus! wegen wegbeschreibung einfach mich anrufen (01711265659)! essen und trinken lieber selber mitbringen! haben da nich all zuviel! 

na dann vielleicht bis morgen!  

da carré!

@ littledevil: is nich so bmx geeignet! liegt noch ziemlich viel schotter zwischen den jumps rum!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2006)

leider hab ich morgen keine zeit


----------



## skyper (15. Juli 2006)

ach ja und falls jemand ganz zufällig ne schraube findet,die könnte zu mir und meinem schaltwerk gehören...  finderlohn kann ich aber leider keinen zahlen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2006)

@Carre: Bis gleich 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Juli 2006)

lala... die strecke am ochsenkopf mist echt schön geworden!
konnte sie leider nur zu 3/4 mit meinem eigenen rad fahren,weil ich dannach mein vorderrad deformiert hab :/


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2006)

hmm das heisst du bist kurz nach der baumstammüberfahrt wo eingeschlagen


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2006)

morgen wer bock geisskopf zu fahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (15. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das heisst du bist kurz nach der baumstammüberfahrt wo eingeschlagen



um genau zu sein nach dem drop von den felsen auf die holzrampe....
war eiegnlich nichts grossartiges hab bloß mim hinterrad die rampe ein bisschen nach rechts verfehlt


----------



## P3 Killa (15. Juli 2006)

Oh ja dein Vorderrad ist echt so richtig gut deformiert!
Habs ja gesehen, hab mich schon gefragt wie man sowas hinbekommt!
Ochsenkopf war heute mal wieder richtig geil, aber leider hab ich mir meinen bremshebel sehr stark verbogen  

Mfg Tobi


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2006)

ihr sollt fahren und net material schrotten


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2006)

ah du warst des mitn chip im vorderrad...  
sah irgendwie net so original aus.  

heute scheint ein materialmordender tag gewesen zu sein  
zum glück hab ich "nur" nen platten gefahren  

achja und allen verletzten natürlich noch gute besserung  

@ eman wegen geißkopf, mhm hmhhh mhm

ich bin morgen schon ganz bald auf, dann kann ich dir ja nochmaöl schreiben ja


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2006)

ach ja und an alle die heut nicht waren... es waren heut lauter hübsche mädels am start...


----------



## littledevil (15. Juli 2006)

also paar bilder von heut in sulzbach..


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2006)

hmm ja ... die scheinen zu wissen was sie da tun


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2006)

Hübsche Bilder 

@Emän: Net immer 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2006)

Werd dann mal was machen um den Oko rum...ter.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2006)

@Emän: Und wie ist dein Streckenresueme vom Dh???
Müßtes ja auch langsam wieder heimkommen....also wenn ihr net Pizzaessen seit  


Des Okoresueme von heute ist:
-zwei Stellen ausgebessert.
-sehr viele Biker
-ein Tourenfahrer der im Laubwald entgegengekommen ist 
-zwei dumm in der Strecken stehende Schneckenspießer. 
-ein Bergwachteinsatz + gebrochenes Schienbein *autsch*
-den Sprung vor der Panzerstraße von dir komm ich jetzt auch locker drüber  
-ja, jetzt hat der Ausstiegssprung auf die Skipiste wieder etwas an reiz gewonnen

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Juli 2006)

hast du auch noch bilder jörg?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch noch bilder jörg?




Ja, aber die sind so ungut  Und meine Kamera hatte so früh totalausfall 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Und wie ist dein Streckenresueme vom Dh???
> Müßtes ja auch langsam wieder heimkommen....also wenn ihr net Pizzaessen seit


bin schon länger zu haus ... aber war net im internet

Geisskopf ...
Ja der neue Downhill is schon modern und meiner Meinung ist das nen Bikercross auf Erde der net den Namen Downhill verdient hat. Die Absprünge sind teilweise schon kickend und hier und da sollt die landung getroffen werden. Nen Mittelgrosses roadgap (da is aber eigentlich kein weg  ) also so ähnlich wie das in Ngb am Tiergarten letzten Sonntag gibts auch. Man braucht schon nen paar Abfahrten bis man sich reingefahren hat und die Sprünge kennt und dann machts auch Spass. Aber es gibt schon genug Möglichkeiten im Krankenhaus zu landen . Das Ding is schon an der Grenze meines Fahrkönnens  ... weis net ob man das ein oder andere unbedingt so bauen hätte müssen.


Der Northshore war unten noch net ganz fertig und ist überwiegend neu. Is nen Shore nach neuer Schule ... also schnell breit und mit Sprüngen. Nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem alten Shore wo man eher fahren musst.

Sonst alles beim alten ... also lohnt sich schon wieder den Geisskopf zu besuchen.



> Des Okoresueme von heute ist:
> -zwei Stellen ausgebessert.
> -sehr viele Biker
> -ein Tourenfahrer der im Laubwald entgegengekommen ist
> ...


hmm war ja ganz schön was los 

der Ausstiegssprung geht aber nun ganz schön ... habs gleich nach dem bau getestet 

wenn wir die woche holz haben sollten wir unbedingt unten an dem Felssprung ne Landung hinmachen, weil in den Übungsparcour kommst jetzt nimmer. 
Hat man gemerkt das in der letzten Kurve vor diesem Sprung ne Wurzel fehlt? Die hat mich immer gestört ... mehr wars net 

meinst das haut die woche noch hin den felsensprung da nachm steilstück zu bauen?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2006)

Also des mit der Wurzel hat man schon gemerkt. 
Die hat mich nämlich auch immer gestörrt.
Aber jetzt gehts wieder ganz gut durch.

Habe mir auch gedacht den Holz Stein Holzsprung noch die Woche zu machen, wenn des mit dem Holz klappt.
Hab mir des gestern nommal angeschaut und des mit der Anfahrt wird net so einfach zu basteln.
Muß jetzt aber erstmal schauen, weil ich gerade von der Arbeit angerufen wurde, weil ich jetzt gleich dort hin soll.
Drumm bin ich auch schon auf.

G.


----------



## Meiki (18. Juli 2006)

@E-Man:wir ham euch am Sonntag am Geißkopf gesehen  Hat aber nie geklappt mal "hallo" zu sagen.
Hast du des erste größere Gap auf dem Downhill geschafft(also des vor dem mit dem Stein-Absprung)?Ich find den neuen Downhill cool,schön viel Airtime


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2006)

so ungefähr schon ...  aber is net kurz das ding

mir is das zuviel airtime für nen downhill


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber die sind so ungut  Und meine Kamera hatte so früh totalausfall
> 
> 
> G.




ach find sie ganz ok danke


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Juli 2006)

So melde mich für 1 Woche in die Schweiz ab   

Viel Erfolg beim O-Line-Festival


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Juli 2006)

will auch weg.
kann morgen net.
die welt ist böse!  
die welt ist warm...

will radeln...


----------



## bastard-azubi (23. Juli 2006)

servus,

ist die strecke einigermaßen anfängerfreundlich? 

gruß alex


----------



## pampam (23. Juli 2006)

sers ! 
ich war heute am singletrail im fichtelgebirge! ich habe es nicht weit
hier her ... deswegen komm ich etz öfters um zu trainieren und 
spass zu haben!    mfg marcel


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2006)

bastard-azubi schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> ist die strecke einigermaßen anfängerfreundlich?
> 
> gruß alex



Mit 20kg Rad auf jedenfall 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2006)

hi.
na hat gestern noch alles glatt gelaufen soweit??

konnt leider nicht mehr kommen da die bremsleitung der anderen bremse viel viel zu kurz war   

mhm sagt mal wo bekomm ich denn nen ersatzbremshebel her?? konnt bisher nix finden...


----------



## MadBiker (24. Juli 2006)

Hi, wollt mich nur mal bei euch bedanken zwecks hilfe für meine widerspenstige Kette.War echt geil am Oko, auch wenn man die strecke komplett ohne Antrieb fährt! *g* Ahja, wär cool wenn ihr mir die Bilder schicken könntet (evtl. auch die wo ich drauf bin,waren ja net soviel...rotes poison epo, big ego gabel,weißes vr, ständig rausfliegende ektte *g* ),per email an [email protected] oder per icq an 221-374-964.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> mhm sagt mal wo bekomm ich denn nen ersatzbremshebel her?? konnt bisher nix finden...




Von Ersatzbremshebel Hermann.....oder bei OBi   (mußt ich einfach schreiben, weißt ja)


@MadBiker: Hab dich garnet als MadBiker erkannt. Auf dem Bild siehste irgendwie ganz anders aus.
Hab dich schon noch hier und da mal vom Lift aus gesehen mit herunterhängender Kette.
Aber ohne Kette schafft man auch locker nen 20er Schnitt runter und du bist nicht der Erste der den ganzen Tag ohne Kette fahren mußtest.....dann klapperts wenigsten nimmer so.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadBiker (24. Juli 2006)

hehe ja auf dem zielsprung hab ich grad ein foto bekommen da sieht man die kette überall rumfliegen nur nicht auf den blättern..  aber was geil ist is auch euer north-shore felsengap...oder wie auch immer es genannt wird. bin beim erstenmal nichtsahnend raufgefahren um dann erstmal die bremse zu ziehen..aber is eigentlich weniger heftig als es von oben aussieht, nachdem mans mal gesprungen ist kann mans immerzu springen!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2006)

MadBiker schrieb:
			
		

> .aber is eigentlich weniger heftig als es von oben aussieht, nachdem mans mal gesprungen ist kann mans immerzu springen!



so soll es ja sein 

allerdings hätt ich ohne den jörg den flachen teil der landung weggelassen


----------



## MadBiker (24. Juli 2006)

uahh...  nene der passt schon so  irgendwo da in der nähe glaub ich gabs von unten gesehen links neben der piste noch so ne geile felsformation, ca. 3m hoch.des waren 2 oder drei große felsen, die zwischendrin son bissle schmaler geworden sind.kommt man von oben perfekt rauf und kann des dann als vert runterfahren..oder nen drop hinzaubern...wär mal ne geile idee..müsst halt dann ne abzweigung reingemacht werden in die normale route.ich hoff ihr habt die felsen schonmal gesehn weil ich echt nimmer weiß welcher abschnitt des war..irgendwo zwischen stütze 4 und 10 denk ich, vom lift super zu sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2006)

Die Zone ist mit kleinen Tännchen frisch aufgepflanzt worden und leider deswegen zum jetztigen Stand nicht befahrbar.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2006)

japp ... da ging die illegale strecke durch die fast das ganze projekt gekippt hätt


----------



## sonnefleckl (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

hab`am Sonntag auch ein paar Fotos gemacht 
hier zu sehen http://www.warmensteinach.de/ecards/categories.php?cat_id=81

Gruß Sonne
aus Fleckl


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2006)

Cool, ich bin ja ein paarmal drauf 
Des wo der Emän und ich zusammen drauf sind kommt echt gut. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2006)

Hey Bigri, schau mal.

G.


----------



## MadBiker (24. Juli 2006)

jaa mein rücken is auch mit drauf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juli 2006)

sers lettenbrüder, wollte nur mal fragen ob sich welche von euch in der woche vom 5.8. bis 12.8. irgendwo in der alpen rumtreiben, z.b. portes du soleil oder crans-montana?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juli 2006)

die woche davor in morzine ... wo immer das auch liegt ... ich hoff mein fahrer weis wo wir hinfahrn


----------



## NWD (25. Juli 2006)

ich schliesse mich MadBiker an, mein Rücken ist auch auf einem Foto! 
Am Sonntag ist doch noch ein Fotograf mit den Lettenbrüdern auf der Strecke rummarschiert. Kann man die Bilder von dem irgendwie bekommen? Der müsste mich auch 2 - 3 mal draufhaben??

Ansonsten muß ich sagen das mir die Strecke jedesmal besser gefällt, der letzte Sprung bei dem eine Landung neu gebaut wurde is jetzt mal richtig genial!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2006)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten muß ich sagen das mir die Strecke jedesmal besser gefällt, der letzte Sprung bei dem eine Landung neu gebaut wurde is jetzt mal richtig genial!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> die woche davor in morzine ... wo immer das auch liegt ... ich hoff mein fahrer weis wo wir hinfahrn


  top, vom 28.7. sind wir auch mit dem gesamten team in morzine. vermutlich werden wir uns mal über den weg laufen/fahren. aber die woche drauf bin ich halt noch mit urlaub gesegnet und der rest vom team nicht. bin grad am überlegen was ich machen soll.


----------



## NWD (25. Juli 2006)

stimmt doch?!?! verwechselt mich nicht mit dem Ken...Barbie, der wollte da keine Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juli 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> top, vom 28.7. sind wir auch mit dem gesamten team in morzine. vermutlich werden wir uns mal über den weg laufen/fahren. aber die woche drauf bin ich halt noch mit urlaub gesegnet und der rest vom team nicht. bin grad am überlegen was ich machen soll.



bist davor auch bei der megavalanche?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juli 2006)

so melde mich ab richtig frankreich ... wenn alles gut bin ich in 2 wochen wieder back 

@jörg ... würd mich freuen wenn der felssprunggap am okopf fertig wär


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> so melde mich ab richtig frankreich ... wenn alles gut bin ich in 2 wochen wieder back
> 
> @jörg ... würd mich freuen wenn der felssprunggap am okopf fertig wär



Mal schauen...unsere Landung am Zielsprung ist ja schon mal gut angekommen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen...unsere Landung am Zielsprung ist ja schon mal gut angekommen
> 
> G.


leider können wir da keine diskussion führen wo die landung hinmuss ...
also denk einfach ich weil sie nen meter weiter weg und kürzer haben als du


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2006)

Also viel Spaß im Urlaub....ähh...beim Rennstreß  
Ich mach einfach ein Landung wie so eine Quater, dann kannst des Ding auf jedenfall voll reindrücken 

G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (25. Juli 2006)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt doch?!?! verwechselt mich nicht mit dem Ken...Barbie, der wollte da keine Landung.



doch unten wollt ich auch ne Landung...aber mir ist des eigentlich alles echt egal Landung hin oder her...seit ich die Woche dreimal den Tremalzo bergauf und bergab gerockt bin befinde ich mich eh in einer anderen Welt und muss einfach mal loswerden, MTB ist voll der Heichtelsport geworden... (die vermutung hatte ich vorher schon, aber was ich in Italien gesehen hab schiesst echt den Vogel ab)ich glaub ich orientier mich um...Berglauf...Drachenfliegen...oder Klettern.

schau dir die Deppen an...rosa Bikes 20cm und net mal nen Bizeps...oder 8,5 kg Fully fÃ¼r 6000â¬ um sich berghoch von MÃ¤dels verblassen zu lassen... oh shit

respect an die paar Leutz die noch richtig fahren und auch was auf die Beine stellen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> bist davor auch bei der megavalanche?


nee, leider nicht. ich hatte das eigentlich vor, aber die jungs wollten nicht und allein ziehe ich das nicht durch. dann bise nächste woche in morzine - das wird spitze!


----------



## NWD (26. Juli 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> doch unten wollt ich auch ne Landung...aber mir ist des eigentlich alles echt egal Landung hin oder her...seit ich die Woche dreimal den Tremalzo bergauf und bergab gerockt bin befinde ich mich eh in einer anderen Welt und muss einfach mal loswerden, MTB ist voll der Heichtelsport geworden... (die vermutung hatte ich vorher schon, aber was ich in Italien gesehen hab schiesst echt den Vogel ab)ich glaub ich orientier mich um...Berglauf...Drachenfliegen...oder Klettern.
> 
> schau dir die Deppen an...rosa Bikes 20cm und net mal nen Bizeps...oder 8,5 kg Fully für 6000 um sich berghoch von Mädels verblassen zu lassen... oh shit
> 
> respect an die paar Leutz die noch richtig fahren und auch was auf die Beine stellen



lass doch die leute machen was se wollen, und sportart wechseln bringt da auch nichts, sowas wirds überall geben.  hast du zur zeit eigentlich ein bikeparktaugliches bike? ich würd am sonntag 6.8 zum ochsenkopf fahren.

@LB Jörg
wie schauts denn mit bildern vom sonntag aus? falls es welche gibt könntest du mir die schicken?? wär ne feine sache.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2006)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Jörg
> wie schauts denn mit bildern vom sonntag aus? falls es welche gibt könntest du mir die schicken?? wär ne feine sache.




Ich hab auch nur ein paar davon gesehen, und die auch meistens nur in klein.
Des mit den Fotos machen war mehr ein Zufall.
Also mit Demo 8 drauf hab ich jetzt garkeins.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2006)

hi, was ist denn nun fürs wochenende geplant??

gk??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2006)

Bis jetzt ist im bay. Wald ja noch Regen angesagt 
Drumm weiß ich noch net so genau 

G.


----------



## NWD (27. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch nur ein paar davon gesehen, und die auch meistens nur in klein.
> Des mit den Fotos machen war mehr ein Zufall.
> Also mit Demo 8 drauf hab ich jetzt garkeins.
> 
> G.



alles klar. hätte ja sein können. 
kommt du eigentlich zum districtride nach nbg? oder fährst du lieber fahrad anstatt fahradfahrern zuzuschauen?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2006)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar. hätte ja sein können.
> kommt du eigentlich zum districtride nach nbg? oder fährst du lieber fahrad anstatt fahradfahrern zuzuschauen?



Kann sein das ich diesmal runterfahr.
Hab aber jetzt netmal genau den Überblick welches Wochenende des ist.
Aber wenn dann schreib ich des eh nommal hier rein.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2006)

hmmh...mist


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Juli 2006)

zum district-ride bin ich auf dem weg nach öserteich....
saalbach und leogang, eine woche lang. endlich kann ich auch mal fahrn


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Juli 2006)

Bin wieder da  

Was gibts denn neues  Hierzulande  

Wer fährt denn mit zum District Ride


----------



## OLB Carre (31. Juli 2006)

morgen, werd am samstag nach nürnberg zum district ride fahren! wird bestimmt wieder geil! sind diesen mittwoch und donnerstag in regensburg filmen! also chickenfeed, setzt dich in den zug und komm! pennen kannst bei mir! du hast eh ferien! alle anderen sind natürlich auch eingeladen! 

war des wochenende in lenggries bikepark fahren! an sich net schlecht, aber überall komische landungen, die zu flach sind! "heute schon genickt!?" passt da sehr gut! bilder gibts auch bald!

servus, da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2006)

Lenggries hab ich mir gestern erst im Internet angeshen.
Kann man super mit Oberammergau verbinden, weils ja Luftlinie nur 30km entfernt ist.

@SubbaG: Nur viel Hitze die jetzt hoffentlich wieder weg ist und ne Landung.

Diese blöde Megavalanche Seite geht irgendwie net so recht.
Schaut ihr mal...will wissen wie der Eman abgeschnitten hat 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2006)

@Carre: Bist du auch einen JJ gesprungen?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (1. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Bist du auch einen JJ gesprungen?
> 
> G.




ja!


----------



## littledevil (1. August 2006)

der chicken muss arbeiten


----------



## OLB Carre (1. August 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> der chicken muss arbeiten



schade, donnerstag wahrscheinlich auch!?
hab grad viel zeit! bin ja grad arbeitslos!  
man sieht sich!
da carré!


----------



## Nitrous-rider (1. August 2006)

hy leute

kann mir mal jemand die tel-nummer vom wastl förth aus waldershof hier reinschreiben ?
ich müsst ihn dringend fragen, ob er mir ne LX-ritzelkassette besorgen kann

machts gut

chris


----------



## TimvonHof (2. August 2006)

ich find den eman nur unter den teilnehmern, net unter den platzierten....
entweder er ist das rennen nicht mitgefahren oder er hats nicht beendet oder die ham nen fehler in der datenbank.....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (2. August 2006)

Wer fährt denn aus dem Raum BT zum District Ride ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> ich find den eman nur unter den teilnehmern, net unter den platzierten....
> entweder er ist das rennen nicht mitgefahren oder er hats nicht beendet oder die ham nen fehler in der datenbank.....



Ich auch net....net das er immernoch irgendwo in den Bergen rumliegt...oder unter dem locker gefahrenen Schnee und dann erst in 2000 Jahren als AlpeDuezzi wiedergefunden wird 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2006)

zue emanplazierung..
mir hat er mal per sms geschrieben dass ein schwalbereifen ihm ne top 100 plazierung gekostet hat... 

glaub wir sehen den eman nie wieder auf schwalbe  

ansonsten weiß ich auch nix...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2006)

Jaja, die Todesreifen......hoffentlich ist es net zu weit oben passiert
Was hast den gestern in Waldershof getrieben? (ich weiß alles)

Bin die Todes"onemänshow"platte in Fb jetzt letztens noch ein paarmal gefahren.
Und bei der Klassikabfahrt hätte es mich fast ganz unter zerlöffelt, weil ich nach einem Extremregenschauer nicht abwarten konnte bis es wieder extrem trocken war
Schau mal unten ist auch des Wasser jetzt weg
Hat übriegens, weil ein Vermesstyp gekommen ist, ein ganzes Stück über 100 Prozent Gefälle.  

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2006)

hab mir a neues fritzz bestellt... nee schmarn, hab ner mal weng geguckt was so gibt weil freundin vielleicht a neues radl will...

mhm wann warst denn unten?

ja die steinchen dort sind schon echt richtig gut wär halt noch besser wenns nen auslauf gäbe...

was geht eigentlich am we??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2006)

Aber wenn man sich doch ein neues Rad kauft sollte man doch eher in ein Radfachgeschäft gehen

Am We...schau´mer mal.
Des Wetter ist ja fast überall schlechter wie bei uns  oder 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2006)

radfachgeschäft muhahaha  

ja gucken wir mal, fährt jemand nach nürnberg??


----------



## showman (2. August 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> radfachgeschäft muhahaha
> 
> ja gucken wir mal, fährt jemand nach nürnberg??


Ich  

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (2. August 2006)

ich auch!!

sag mal jörg fahrt ihr auf der felsplatte runter?? 

na das iss ja läppisch ;-))


----------



## blacksurf (2. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein das ich diesmal runterfahr.
> Hab aber jetzt netmal genau den Überblick welches Wochenende des ist.
> Aber wenn dann schreib ich des eh nommal hier rein.
> 
> G.



hi Jörg das ist dieses weekend


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> hi Jörg das ist dieses weekend



Ja, mittlerweile hab sogar ich das auch mitbekommen........ist das eigentlich Samstag oder Sonntag 


@eL: Natürlich runter......raufwärts ist da wirklich unmöglich


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (3. August 2006)

is fr und sa !


----------



## eL (3. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mittlerweile hab sogar ich das auch mitbekommen........ist das eigentlich Samstag oder Sonntag
> 
> 
> @eL: Natürlich runter......raufwärts ist da wirklich unmöglich
> ...




jörgi der ride iss ab freitach biss sonntach
werd mich freitach und samstach den droppern und stylern als zuwinkkomparse in den weg stellen. sonntag gehts in die scheune.... 


also wie du diese sektrechte ebene runterfahrst würd ich gern mal sehn. iss die in den fichtels? oder wo muss man sich da ins gemüse stelln um die reste deiner amerikanischen gebirgskette aufzufangen?

eL


----------



## Supah Gee (3. August 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt denn aus dem Raum BT zum District Ride ?



ja hier ich eigentlich...
Nur dr Q muss fr noch arbeiten....
und da langi heult wieder rum wegen lernen

Wollte mim Zug fahn , Bayernticket...weil Parken letztes Jahr hätte mich fast in finanziellen Ruin getrieben......


----------



## Bigribiker (3. August 2006)

@ padre:

du bist doch der totale vollspack! wieso hast du eigentlich icq, wenn man dich da fragt, ob du mitfahren willst nach nbg und du nix antworten tust. hast du denn schon alles vergessen, was zwischen uns war schätzchen....

also wir fahren auch zu zweit nach nbg. hatten eigentlich schon vor sa mit dem auto zu fahren, ist das denn da so schlimm? ansonsten hätten wir auch noch zwei plätze im auto
hat eigentlich einer ne ahnung wie das mit der aftershowparty is? kann da jeder hin oder wird die hälft schon vom eintrittspreis abgehalten?
und was läuft da sonntag noch??? 

@jörg
ich würde da auch gern mal live action auf der platte sehen, kann mir das irgendwie so gar net vorstellen


----------



## Bigribiker (3. August 2006)

ach nochwas
hab gehört das es irgendwo im ibc-forum-universum das bild geben soll, wie ich mit dem bauhelm die oko strecke gefahren bin, hat des einer gsehn und kann mir sagen wo ich des find???


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2006)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> ach nochwas
> hab gehört das es irgendwo im ibc-forum-universum das bild geben soll, wie ich mit dem bauhelm die oko strecke gefahren bin, hat des einer gsehn und kann mir sagen wo ich des find???



Beitrag 7060.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2006)

Bin ja immernoch am überlegen wegen dem RBDR...hmmmh...Zug ist eigentlich ganz lustig und unstressig wenn man sich mit der komplexität des An- und Abfahrtswirrwars auskennt + wie bekomme ich die richtige Karte aus dem Automaten + der ständigen Ungewissheit ob der Zug in dem man sitzt wirklich in die richtige Richtung fährt + Diverses und Kleinigkeiten die unvorhersehbar für das menschliche Gehirn sind + usw.

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (4. August 2006)

solang du aber nicht bis auf den letzten zug wartest, hast ja immer noch spielraum und kannst dich auch erstmal in den falschen setzen...
an sich gibt es schon einige gefahren, aber im endeffekt bin ich ein freund vom zugfahren: letztens hatte der zug zb mal 45min verspätung von nbg nach bt und dann stand ich um halb eins nachts in bt - netterweise spendierte mir die bahn das taxi um nach hause zu kommen!

wie is das jetzt eigentlich? wer würde alles bayernticket fahren von bt aus? wann ab, wann zurück???


----------



## LB Stefan (4. August 2006)

hei

mhm sinf´d grad zurück von ner richtig guten tour !!

hab heut 6 neubefahrungen gemacht!!!  

echt gut. im übrigen sind die treppen am burgstein nun besiegt und jörg und ich haben 2 unterschiedliche gleich einzustufende höchstbefahrungen gemacht!!  


hab auch noch n foto von der treppe gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2006)

Haben uns heute bei der Super"tour"  auch noch für den RBDR entschieden.
Mim Zug von Mak halt aus.

Weiß eigentlich wer wenn der Eman wieder zurück kommmt????? (multible Fragezeichen)

@Stefan: Du hast die Kamera vor Aufgeregtheit genau etwas verkehrt gehalten..so das es halt flacher wirkt.
Leider kann ich des Bild von der "Blauen Stelle" net reintumachen, weil ich es js nimmer raustumachen kann...aber der Burgstein kostet ja auch schon 100 000 Euro Strafe  

@SupaTschi: Ja die Treppe hat jetzt net auf dich gewartet 
Aber du kannst ja immer noch beim noch höher losfahren vom Felsen dich versuchen

Ja auf dem einen Bild sieht man wie der Stefan den letzten cm an Höher vor dem Abgrund ausnutzt 


G.


----------



## lowfat (4. August 2006)

Respekt! Die Treppen sind nicht ohne. Da kann man unten schon mal leicht zerschellen... Fährst Du den Höhenweg eigentlich ohne Fussfehler (incl. Anstieg und Baumstamm)? Das ist noch ein alter Traum von mir.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2006)

so eman is back ... weil es in morzine nimmer das regnen aufgehört hat  

zu alpe d´huez ... geiles ding ... unbedingt zu empfehlen  ne erfahrung die man mal gemacht haben sollte

wär wohl nen in etwa platz 50 geworden (der der zu dem zeitpunkt schon länger vor mir war wurd 38.)  wär ich net so blöd gewesen nen al migthy zu fahren 

schwalbe is der letzte schrott ...  in anbetracht der tatsache das mir der zweite den ich dabei hatt auch noch um die ohren geflogen ist bei > 50 kmh am felsabgrund


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2006)

Eman ist back 

Also bei uns gibt es ansich nichts Neues. 
Die einzige richtige Radsportaktvität war gestern mim Stefan ne Freerideerstbefahrrunde an verschiedenen Stellen unserer Kösseinetour.

Jetzt gleich, 8:55 Uhr, fahren wir mit dem Zug zum RBDR. 

@Lowfat: Die einzige Schwierigekeit liegt ja an der Stelle wo es aus dem Wald auf die Lichtung rausgeht.
Diese leichte Linkskurve knapp am entstrüpten Gestrüpbaum.
Die bin ich auch noch net gefahren...habs noch netmal probiert.
Da bin ich viel zu unkräftig und energielos um des noch zu wollen.
Ich schieb eh meistens den kurzen Anstieg schon komplett hoch, aus Sicherheitsgründen, weil dann die Abfahrt mehr Spaß macht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2006)

nen schönes Pic ... im Hintergrund der Gletscher ... Höhe ca 3000m (über dem Meer  )


----------



## blacksurf (5. August 2006)

@eman
wow was für ein geiles Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. August 2006)

sers eman, wir sind heute auch schon wieder von morzine zurück - das mitm scheissregen hat ja gar nimmer aufgehört. hab mir gestern noch 6mal den morzine dh gegeben. so vermatscht war ich noch nie im leben. leider hat auch die zuansteuerung meiner rohloff dabei den geist aufgegeben. diese woche wurden in morzine sauviele bikes geklaut, u.a. auch die gesamten bikes und ausrüstung von 5 freunden von uns.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> sers eman, wir sind heute auch schon wieder von morzine zurück - das mitm scheissregen hat ja gar nimmer aufgehört. hab mir gestern noch 6mal den morzine dh gegeben. so vermatscht war ich noch nie im leben. leider hat auch die zuansteuerung meiner rohloff dabei den geist aufgegeben. diese woche wurden in morzine sauviele bikes geklaut, u.a. auch die gesamten bikes und ausrüstung von 5 freunden von uns.




ja ... ne schöne sch... das Wetter. Tut zwar schon etwas weh aber gab eigentlich keine andere lösung als heim zu fahrn . Hätt keinen sinn gemacht tagelang im zelt zu liegen.
zum fahren wars dann auch zu kalt ... bin am donnerstag im regen noch ein paar mal in les gets gefahren. runter ging ja noch ... aber im lift wurds so kalt das ich aufm heimweg nach morzine so steif war das ich kaum lenken konnt .

hmm soviele bikes geklaut ... uff, da haben wir ja fast glück gehabt  ist einfach sch... sowas


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. August 2006)

ich hab das gefühl, daß das in morzine schon völlig normal ist, daß so viel geklaut wird. zumindest haben der nigel vom baud shop in morzine und guillaume vom nevada sports in les gets nur mit den schultern gezuckt und gesagt, ich sollte ihnen mal fotos und rahmennummern geben, aber erwarten sollte man gar nix. bei besonders auffälligen bikes und kleinserien hat man vielleicht eher glück, aber ein demo oder orange von der stange kannste grad abschreiben.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2006)

@Emän: Und hast dir schon die ganzen schönen Fotos von dir für 30 Euro das Stück gekauft

@trickn.....: Bei Supermatschfahrtentagen hatte ich des Drehgriffproblem auch schon.
Da hilft nur zerlegen und saubermachen....oder solange Brunox unter ständigem Drehen in den Schlitz reinsprühen bis es wieder geht.
Und wenn man dann nur noch Matschhandschuhe hat muß man sich wirklich oben schon für einen Gang entscheiden 
Oder dieses dreieckige flache Schaltdings für schwache Frauenhände sich besorgen 

G.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. August 2006)

also hinten die schaltbox auf der achsplatte habe ich geöffnet, komplett gereinigt und wieder zusammen gesetzt, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. nachher werde ich nochmal den griff versuchen. aber mal im ernst - ich dachte sowas kann die rohloff ab?! da steig ich ja glatt wieder auf ritzelpaket um, wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2006)

Ne, da ist einfach nur Dreck im Griff.
Da mußte den Sprengring rausmachen und des Griffdrehteil abziehen und saubermachen.
Dann gehts wieder...geht sogar ohne daste die Schaltzüge anrühren mußt.
Bei einem gewissen Wasserschlammgrad   kommt der Dreck halt in den Griff rein.
Aber 102% aller Biker (auch Bergabfahrer)fahren bei dem Wetter halt nimmer, drumm taucht das Problem im allgemeinen so selten auf.
Hatte das damals in Saalbach erlebt, wo wir die Strecke dann für uns alleine hatten 

Siehe Andy und Eman....und nach jeder Fahrt wieder so auszusehen war selbst für den Schaltgriff zuviel....die Sonne hat nur angetäuscht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> also hinten die schaltbox auf der achsplatte habe ich geöffnet, komplett gereinigt und wieder zusammen gesetzt, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. nachher werde ich nochmal den griff versuchen. aber mal im ernst - ich dachte sowas kann die rohloff ab?! da steig ich ja glatt wieder auf ritzelpaket um, wenn das so weiter geht.


leider hatt ich bei vollmatsch auch schon die gleichen probleme ...

das positive is das ne kettenschaltung da meist gar nimmer will und man bei der rohloff wenigstens noch nen sicheren gang hat 

den griff kann man gut zerlegen und dann schmieren


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2006)

PS: mein Schaltgehäusedings ist schon lange durch Steinschlag und Felsberührung fast bis zur Bremsscheibe verbogen...macht aber nichts, geht wie eh und je. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ne leider hatt ich bei vollmatsch auch schon die gleichen probleme ...
> 
> das positive is das ne kettenschaltung da meist gar nimmer will und man bei der rohloff wenigstens noch nen sicheren gang hat
> 
> den griff kann man gut zerlegen und dann schmieren




Nenenenene...war schneller. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2006)

http://www.photobreton.com/documents/FTP/227/575656_Screen.jpg?0


			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Nenenenene...war schneller.
> 
> 
> G.


schneller ... bei was? 

wie war der district ride?

fotos vom megaavalanche ... ach 22 euros sind doch nen schnäppchen  http://www.photobreton.com/documents/FTP/227/575656_Screen.jpg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> schneller ... bei was?
> 
> wie war der district ride?
> 
> fotos vom megaavalanche ... ach 22 euros sind doch nen schnäppchen  http://www.photobreton.com/documents/FTP/227/575656_Screen.jpg?0



Bei deinem Beitrag um 13 Uhr 11.
Schau einfach nommal auf die letzte Seite.

DR ging schon...aber im Fernsehen dieht man mehr.
Dafür mal wieder Zug gefahren. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2006)

Hier gibt es ein par schöne Fotos von dir.


http://www.accessimage.net/galleries/event01/index_mega06


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2006)

das hat was ...





zum foto ohne helm ... hehe erwischt würd ich mal sagen *gg*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> PS: mein Schaltgehäusedings ist schon lange durch Steinschlag und Felsberührung fast bis zur Bremsscheibe verbogen...macht aber nichts, geht wie eh und je.
> 
> G.


du meinst die achsplatte? ja das problem habe ich auch. obwohl die bisher kaum was abgekriegt hat. hab jetzt noch nen knappen millimeter, bis sie den bremsrotor berührt. was dann? mit blockiertem hinterrad weiter fahren?  kann man die überhaupt zurückbiegen oder wird das material dann zu spröde?

@eman: geile fotos! da war ja auch das wetter noch gut!


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> @eman: geile fotos! da war ja auch das wetter noch gut!



japp da war das wetter noch gut ... fast zu warm 

schönes wetter ... start zur Quali fürs hauptrennen auf 2850 m ... ganz andere Strecke wie beim Hauptrennen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




immer 200 im Massenstart ja Qualilauf, die besten 60 kommen ins Hauptrennen. Startaufstellung geht nach Nummer, also hatt ich eher Pech mit meiner da ich mit 731 (131. startplatz) hinten in der Startaufstellung stand. Aber war kein Problem da ich trotzdem als 20. im Ziel war.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst die achsplatte? ja das problem habe ich auch. obwohl die bisher kaum was abgekriegt hat. hab jetzt noch nen knappen millimeter, bis sie den bremsrotor berührt. was dann? mit blockiertem hinterrad weiter fahren?  kann man die überhaupt zurückbiegen oder wird das material dann zu spröde?



Ne, ich mein schon das Schaltgehäuse....also des mit den Zahnrädchen drinn wo  die externe Schaltansteuerung dranngesteckt wird.
Die Achsplatte ist ja des was in den Speedbone greift.

Aber ich hab eh jedes Teil notfalls auf reserve daheim und sogar eine komplette "Austauschschaltgriff mit Schaltzug und Schaltansteuerungseinheit" bei Außeneinsätzen mit dabei wenn es mal schnell gehen soll.


@Wastl: Hab gerade meinen ersten Dooropener beim Indoorstreeten gestanden.


@Eman: Was man hatte sogar noch die Chance net mitfahren zu dürfen wenn man net unter die ersten 60 von 200 gekommen ist  
Des Foto runterladen hat bei mir nur mit dem Dingzeug im Bild drinn funktioniert 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2006)

ne die ersten 60 fahren im hauptrennen
die nächsten 60 im promo 1 rennen
der rest in promo 2

aber keine angst ... du hättest es schon ins rennen geschafft ... war genug hühnerfutter unterwegs


----------



## Bigribiker (7. August 2006)

also DR fand ich ziemlich cool, aftershowparty war auch geil, sogar ungewohnt gute musik von vielen verschiedenen richtungen, dann mit dem zug nach bt und mit dem fahrrad nach bigri, samstags hatte ich wohl genug redbull eingeatmet, so hab ichs den heimweg in unter ner stunde geschafft und das bei dem wetter...
lift stand sonntag glücklicherweise und ich musst nur dasitzen und aufpassen falls er mal laufen sollte, so hab ich auf der arbeit schon mal drei stunden schlaf gekriegt


----------



## Supah Gee (7. August 2006)

Gabs denn auch Fahrer da zu sehn  

@Jörg
Wie isn des etz mit CAIDOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. August 2006)

wer bock mit nach tabarz zum rennen zu fahrn?

geisskopf nächste woche mal?

caidom ... hehe das qualirennen in alp d´huez war schon ne eckige schwieriger als caidom


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2006)

Am 12. und 13. soll doch Oko DVD sein...allerdings nur bei trockener Strecke, sag ich mal.
Aber 14. und 15. wären ja auch 2 Tage.

Tabarz ist in 2 Wochen, gell schoh.

Ach, und fallst du vom Kaiserfelsen zum Labü fährst....Tip: Obacht geben länger leben 


@SG: schau mal in der Cai Dom Thraed.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2006)

Am 12/13. ist eh Wurzeldepurzel am GK. Also ist des neue Zeug eh erst danach fahrbar (hoffentlich auch für uns).

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. August 2006)

deshalb schrieb ich ja nächste woche ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2006)

Ach ich dachte du meintest mit nächste Woche nächstes Wochenende 

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (8. August 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs denn auch Fahrer da zu sehn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> @jörg: wie schauts mit flossenbürg am freitag aus? is des etz geplant oder nich?



Bis jetzt ist noch nichts genaues geplant...ist ja doch sehr stark wetterabhängig.
Und die Wettervorhersage spricht bis jetzt ja noch gegen das ganze Wochenende 
Weil Nässe + Oko = Mist und Nässe + Felsplatten = Krankenhaus.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2006)

@Emän: Wo bleibt denn eigentlich dein Antischwalbethraed ....ich würde auch was drauf antworten 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. August 2006)

@Jörg

alles gelesen  
Und fahn wir da jetz alle mit oder wie oder was


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2006)

@Supatschi: Ähhhmm..hmmmh....jaa!?!
Sollten uns deswegen, evtl. beim Schlange essen, mal bereden 

Werde heute mal am Oko schaun wie die Lage ist, Wassertechnisch, und eine neue Natureslopeline frei+basteln machen die mir schon seit Monaten ins Auge sticht.
Könnte sein das sie funktioniert , dann wär´se cool 
Also zumindest wenn es net wieder anfängt zu regnen.

@Emän: Was macht denn deine Helmkamera so 



G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. August 2006)

hi
werd heut mal so um kurz vor 1700 in richtung kössaine zu ner kleinen tour aufbrechen, der supah G. ist auch mit dabei. vielleicht hat noch jemand lust hat mitzufahren... 

sind uns nur noch nicht genau über den startpunkt einig...   eventuell mal vom grenzhaus aus...


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Emän: Wo bleibt denn eigentlich dein Antischwalbethraed ....ich würde auch was drauf antworten
> 
> 
> G.



hmm hab mich irgendwie schon wieder abgeregt ... was soll ich schreiben ... 

Schwalbe? ... Versuchte fahrlässige Körperverletzung?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2006)

koesseine heut ... vielleicht ... aber mein startpunkt stimmt sicher net mit eurem überein.

ob caidom bei mir hinhaut steht leider in den sternen

@jörg ... sag dann mal wie es am okopf ausschaut


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> koesseine heut ... vielleicht ... aber mein startpunkt stimmt sicher net mit eurem überein.
> 
> ob caidom bei mir hinhaut steht leider in den sternen
> 
> @jörg ... sag dann mal wie es am okopf ausschaut



Jetzt wo du Alpeduez gestärkt bist fährst du doch in Brixen dann alen davon....das darf man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.

@Stefan: Und net irgendwo noch höher losfahren, gell 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wo du Alpeduez gestärkt bist fährst du doch in Brixen dann alen davon....das darf man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> @Stefan: Und net irgendwo noch höher losfahren, gell
> 
> G.



das prob is das ich dafür freitag zeit haben muss ... aber klar will ich da hin


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2006)

wir brauchen immer noch nen text für den Matt ... wolln mer uns da mal zusammensetzen? es eilt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2006)

Und wart ihr eine Runde fahren...mit neuen Ertsbefahrungen 

Also der Oko ist gerade so Rutscheland. 
Des heißt man bleibt relativ sauber, aber vor so Kurven wie bei der Holzbrücke oder der 5Sekunden Mulde überlegt man schon wieviel man vorher bremsen muß oder vielleicht doch net 
Also die Bäume kommen schon teilweise zu nah wegen des rutscheffektes.

Hab vorher noch die neue Line fahrbar gemacht.(s.B.)
Dummerweise funktioniert sie bis jetzt nur im Dh-Modus und des wiederreinspringen in den Steinsingletrail hab ich noch net geschafft 
Aber schau´mer mal.
Und im Dh-Modus bei 100Prozent Fahrweise denke ich ist das schon eine richtig interessante Alternative

Samstag Abend Schlange essen....oder SupaG 
Da können wir auch den Bericht für den Matt schreiben, dann haben wir wenigsten was zu tun 
Und da fällt uns dann schon einiges ein bei alkoholfreiem Bier.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. August 2006)

WAAASS du wills nen Supah Gee essen... 

mhm okay....    



  

runde war ganz okay, nee haben keine neuen erstbefahrungen gemacht, nur n paar nachbefahrungen 
aber auch ganz nett.

und der baum nach dem felsplattensprung war zur hälfte aufgesägt und ausm weg geräumt, haben des dann aber wieder ähmmm korrigiert  

und da wo sie die steine in die line gelegt haben wo es dann keine line mehr gab da gibts jetzt wieder ne neue line die allerdings ca 2 m breit ist weil sie da total schotter aufgefüllt und ne "straße" draus gemacht haben  

ansonsten alles beim alten

samstag schlange klingt gut


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2006)

Ja, dann halten wir das mit der Schlange mal fest  

Du meinst mit dem Felsplattensprung den Kaiserfelsen?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. August 2006)

ja meint er


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja meint er




Ab ins Bett

Und wo bleiben den die Alp....Bilder auf der Seite. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2006)

Man hat schon wieder geregnet 
Also wie schauts denn jetzt aus am mit Krokodil...wer geht mit.
Muß ja ein Tisch reserviert werden.
Reicht schon wenn des Wochenende mal wieder ins Wasser fällt.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (10. August 2006)

Hier ich


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2006)

Ok´e, dann so 20 Uhr oder 20:30....

Oko DvD Aufnahmen fallen wegen des schlechten Wetters erstmal aus und werden doch wieder wieder erstmal auf nächstes WE verschoben.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. August 2006)

wetter is sch... ja

aber timber canyon geh ich natürlich mit 

@jörg ... hast dem florian schon geantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wetter is sch... ja



Voll Sch...   und ich hab jetzt ab 23:57 Uhr 5 Tage frei 

Fallst dich überwinden kannst Kängaruh (oder so ähnlich) zu dir zu nehmen.

Tisch ist reserviert um 20Uhr Samstag´s 
Und dann bring doch deinen Laptop mit, solange kann der Matt schon noch warten.
Der Stefan hat schon 1000 Ideeen was man schreiben kann  
Außerdem können wir dann auch gleich mal wegen den T-Shirts nommal schauen, weil ich wohl nommal auf Weiden komm.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wetter is sch... ja
> 
> aber timber canyon geh ich natürlich mit
> 
> @jörg ... hast dem florian schon geantwortet




Mist, hatte ich noch nicht gelesen bevor ich anfing zu schreiben 
Immer die Beitragsänderer 

Welcher Florian ??


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. August 2006)

der der über die infomail geschrieben hat


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> der der über die infomail geschrieben hat



Hab noch keine Mail bekommen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2006)

Hmmh...Wetter scheint garnet so übel zu sein...gähn 

Vieleicht bastell ich heute noch ein kleines aber feines Rämpchen.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. August 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> [
> @jörg: wie schauts mit flossenbürg am freitag aus? is des etz geplant oder nich?



Wo?Wie?Was in Flossenbürg?  
was gibts da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2006)

hab die winterbergbilder mal hochgeladen ... alpe d´huez kommt noch


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2006)

So komme gerade vom Oko zurück.
Habe im Regen und unwiedrigsten Bedingungen (aber dank meiner neuen Pißt Regenjacke im Trockenbleibzustand) ein neues kleines Rämpchen zur Fahrspaßerhöhung instaliert. 
Mußte es sogar mit dem Auto hochfahre, weil es dann doch zu heffi für den Lift war
Hab es mal auf 5m Flugweitendistanz professorisch hingebastellt.

Zwei unerschrockene Bremer aus Bremen waren mit ihren Supertauglichkeitsfahrrädern, speziell für dieses Wetter und diese Strecke, auch den ganzen Tag unterwegs.   
Selbst mit blutüberströmten Gesicht wurde den ganzen Tag weiter versucht die Strecke ohne Abzusteigen (gewollt und ungewollt) zu überwinden 

So, jetzt muß ich mir mal die WB Bilder reinziehen.


G.


----------



## EL_Rey (11. August 2006)

cool, auf das teil freu ich mich schon wenns wieder trocken ist .....


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2006)

warum hast nichts gesagt das du am okopf bist?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2006)

geht heut was?

hier noch das roadgap von winterberg ...  man sieht das ich zwischendrin wohl doch angst hatte das es net drübergeht 

www.fichtlride.de/space/roadgap.wmv


----------



## LB Stefan (12. August 2006)

also heut oko... wetter wird schon halten, mal neuen sprung einfahren...  

bis denn...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2006)

Stefan hat mich gerade angerufen...ein wenig okoloieren ab ca 12:15 Uhr.
Des Video geht mal wie immer bei mir net. 

Ah, lese gerade das ich beim Rämpchen bauen net Oko dazugeschrieben hab
Aber wie ich es schrieb war ich mir noch netmal sicher ob ich wirklich outdoor was mach.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (12. August 2006)

ja, des roadgap is scho fett! live hat des irgendwie kontrollierter ausgeschaut!  

in meiner galerie gibts a paar bilder vom Bikepark Lenggries!

cu! da Carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2006)

das war kontrolliert (auch gefühlsmässig) ... aber schön ausschauen tut die landung halt net  ... ganz normal beim ersten mal


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. August 2006)

wann warn denn die lettenbrüder im sauerländischen?! amtliches foto mit bully!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2006)

noch bevor das roadgap offiziell offen war  Mitte Juni


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2006)

also so wie es ausschaut .. 13:45 automobilmuseum fichtelberg


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2006)

Werd heute nur einen Bouldertag einlegen, ein bisschen entspannen.
Nach so viel Zigarettenrauch von gestern braucht meine Lunge erstmal eine Zeit ohne Beanspruchung.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2006)

weichei ... nur weils regnen könnt 

hab dir den text geschickt ... schreib mal was


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2006)

Ihr fahrt schon Oko - Bay. Haus.
Net das ich mir des noch andersüberleg und irgendwo........usw.
Man weiß ja nie 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2006)

japp ... aber oko ohne lift


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2006)

So muß euch jetzt mal schocken oder so ähnlich.
War heute an meinem freien Brückentag (in überwiegend katholischen Gemeinden ) am Epperer B.C. und hab einen neuen Todesangstabfahrtslevel eingefahren 
Der Schwiergkeitsgrad ist dennoch "nur" blau bzw. blau+ aber noch net rot ......wobei der Todesgefahr + Angstlevel schon so richtig blutrot ist......muahhh muahhh. (gespenstisch betont)
Phooah, endlich wieder ein Weg den nur ich fahr und den nie ein anderer fährt  

Und die schottern am Kaiserfelsen und Burgstein wohl tatsächlich alle felsigen Trails.  
Wer auf sowas kommt dem wünsche ich..............mist die Buchstaben sind net auf meiner Tastatur um sowas zu schreiben 


G.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. August 2006)

bin ich grad drüber gestolpert:

www.el-rey.com

jungs, ihr werdet gezeigt... =)


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

Ja, der El Ray ist öfter heroben am Oko.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2006)

ich denk mal du fährst heut net?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk mal du fährst heut net?



Erstmal net so  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2006)

hmm was soll ich dann machen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

Also ich tu jetzt erstmal auf etwas besseres Wetter warten machen....vielleicht reißt es ja auf 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2006)

naja ich glaub das reisst nimmer auf


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

Hmmh...scheinst recht zu haben.
Dafür habe ich schöne Bilder von Moosen   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (15. August 2006)

Echt schöne Moose, sogar mit Eis zwischendrin. Is bei euch scho wieder Winter? Also unsere Trails sind zwar naß aber eisfrei  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

Ne, des ist net bei uns......die Bilder hab ich eben bei meinem Trip zum Jupitermond Jo gemacht.
Da ist gerade Frühling und nur leicht bewölkt gewesen.

Hab da noch ein "wer findet mein Rad" Bild. 
Ist wirklich drauf 

G.


----------



## showman (15. August 2006)

Von oben nach unten ungefähr in der Mitte und dann etwas nach rechts. Und jetzt weiß ich auch wos die Moose gibt wennst mir die Felsen ma zeigst.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Von oben nach unten ungefähr in der Mitte und dann etwas nach rechts. Und jetzt weiß ich auch wos die Moose gibt wennst mir die Felsen ma zeigst.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Also von oben nach unten ungefähr in der Mitte  ist mal ganz falsch  
Was immer du da gesehen hast wird wohl kein Rad sein 

G.


----------



## showman (15. August 2006)

Du hast das auch noch irgentwo größer. Finds jetzt aber grad net. Aber die Moose sind da. Ganz sicher  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

Na, findest es wohl net, Stefan.

G.


----------



## showman (15. August 2006)

Des is bestimmt auf einem anderen Bild.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Stefan (15. August 2006)

also ich hätt jetzt gesagt es steht in der unteren hälfte halb rechts vor der schwarzen stelle im stein...  mhm was hast denn da für komische reifen drauf   

kann aber nicht genau gucken weil ich ganz geschockt bin von dem beitrag vorher. wie was wer was tun die da alles schottern??


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

Einen Moment dann kommt die Auflösung....oh die Sonne gerade auch.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2006)

So, ihr Nixsehluschen, hier 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. August 2006)

mhm war grad noch nicht drauf...


----------



## showman (15. August 2006)

Des gillt net weil des is ja getarnt   Steingraues Fahrrad vor Steingrauen Grausteinen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (15. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Des gillt net weil des is ja getarnt   Steingraues Fahrrad vor Steingrauen Grausteinen.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wie sollst du das auch sehen?

1. hast schon alte Augen
2. ne Sonnenbrille auf


----------



## LB Stefan (15. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und die schottern am Kaiserfelsen und Burgstein wohl tatsächlich alle felsigen Trails.
> Wer auf sowas kommt dem wünsche ich..............mist die Buchstaben sind net auf meiner Tastatur um sowas zu schreiben
> 
> 
> G.



so war heut mal auf ne kleine tour um die kössaine und bin ganz erschrocken!!! 



die planieren doch tatsächlich den ganzen Kaisertrail... mit so weißem Sand und weißen Steinen, wie sie halt im ganzen Fichtelgebirge ganz natürlich vorkommen!! 



oh man..
los gehts von der ersten kreuzung nachm Burgstein, den kleinen anstieg hoch, dann immer wieder stückchenweiße bis zum kaiserfelsen, wobei schon überall rießige sandberge waren die nur noch verteilt werden müssen. bin dann rechts runter den kaisertrail gefahren da war nix. 

glaub ich bin heut des letzte mal den trail so gefahren wie er richtig gut ging... wird ab jetzt denk ich ganz anders aussehen ---> autobahn !!!!!





was müssen des für menschen sein die sowas machen  

einen der schönsten wege im fichtelgebirge so kaputt zu machen  

so musste jetzt mal meinen unmut kund tun


----------



## Bigribiker (15. August 2006)

hi, kennt ihr zufällig ne günstigere alternative für ne FSA Gravity Extreme Kurbel? wo kann ich da am besten schauen?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> so war heut mal auf ne kleine tour um die kössaine und bin ganz erschrocken!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was haltet ihr von nem leserbrief? ... vergleichsfotos machen ... das kommt auf die page 

mann das is so unglaublich sch...  grad dieser weg :kotz:


----------



## LB Stefan (15. August 2006)

ich finds auch zum :kotz: und gleichzeitig zum  und zum  

ja man müsste da was tun, aber was? leserbriefe sind ein anfang ja.

wer steckt eigentlich hinter dem ganzen??


----------



## thaper (15. August 2006)

die mehrwertsteuererhöhung


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds auch zum :kotz: und gleichzeitig zum  und zum
> 
> ja man müsste da was tun, aber was? leserbriefe sind ein anfang ja.
> 
> wer steckt eigentlich hinter dem ganzen??


als nächstes machen sie das felsenlabyrinth rollstuhltauglich ....

mann und da soll man net den glauben ans deutsche system verlieren ...
ich möcht mal wissen wie die sich das vorstellen ... die ebnen die typischen Fichtelgebirgsgegebenheiten ein ... das kann doch auch wanderer nicht unbedingt so gefallen


...bin morgen am geisskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2006)

Viel Spaß am GK...aber du meintest bestimmt heute....nur so fürs Protokoll

Ja, und wenn man bedenkt was wir bei der Strecke für Probleme hatten bis wir die paar Steinchen an die Nässestellen schütten durften wegen dem untypischen Gesamtbild und weil es ja Fremdmaterial ist  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2006)

So, werde dann mal von der Arbeit aus zum Oko fahren und des Rämpchen in die richtige Position rücken....das es net nur für Extremantreter ist 

Pohh...und des Wetter. 
Ging nur in so groß 
Aber Vorsicht Bild zeigt vorerst immer das aktuelle Wetter.








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2006)

geisskopf ...

jaja wurzel purzel is level 3 






das bild zeigt die anfahrt ... fotograf steht am sprung ...

diese engstelle is so 15-20 cm und 3 m hoch ... einfach nur krass. (wollt da mein schicksal nur einmal herausfordern  )
oben die anfahrt zum trail beginnt gleich mit dem hier  http://www.bikepark.net/images/bilder_trailbauer/DSC02779.html ... auch genug hoch und lang 

dann tauchen mitten im wald auf einmal doubles auf ... aber bei den bodenverhältnissen undenkbar.
dann kommt was unfertiges megakrasses http://www.bikepark.net/images/bilder_trailbauer/DSC02934.html . wird wohl ne wall die in so 2 m höhe angesprungen wird 
dann fährt man über nen 15 cm breiten balken auf ein grosses roadgap  http://www.bikepark.net/images/bilder_trailbauer/DSC02939.html ... hab ich net gemacht da landung zu matschig (für die grenzwertige höhe für meine verhältnisse http://www.bikepark.net/images/bilder_trailbauer/DSC02946.html ) 
aber daneben gibts auch nen obstacle wo man aus ner holzanliegerkurve in ne steile holzlandung (ohne luschenflachstück) springt (war heut mit nassen reifen sehr spannend)

von oben bis unten nur krass ... 

der freeride ist jetzt bis fast unten als trail fertig ... allerdings ist der untere teil zu mindest im nassen extrem hackelig und rutschig. ist einfach nen trail quer durch den wald ohne gross was zu bauen


----------



## OLB Carre (17. August 2006)

alter schwede,bin nächstes wochenende am gk! oder wann is des alles fertig?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2006)

keine ahnung wann da weitergebaut wird


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2006)

Oh  ständig diese neuen Herausvorderungen 

Also dieses Wohlreidreinsprungding schaut ja schon komplex aus.

Wieviel Prozenz von dem Zeug kann man den schon fahren?


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (17. August 2006)

also ich bin am we schon alles gefahren ausser das "rondell" da noch nicht fertig und den stamm in 3m höhe


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. August 2006)

hihihi, am geilsten finde ich ja, daß sie es vom pfarrer ham segnen lassen! aber so ist eben bayern - halt alles seine ordnung... =)


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2006)

wars am we net noch nässer? wie konnt man da überhaupt fahren?

ich finds einfach nimmer lustig in 3 m höhe über so nen baumstamm zu fahren... war zwar net wirklich schlimm und die höhe siehst beim fahren net, aber wennst nen fehler machst bist im krankenhaus weil nen notabsprung aus der höhe wohl auch nimmer so toll is

noch schlimmer war das ich da allein wohl stunden gelegen hätte, weil soviele hab ich da net gesehen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. August 2006)

tja, wer den kick sucht... mancher brauchts eben.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2006)

naja die "zwingen" dich quasi sachen zu machen die du gar net machen würdest wollen


----------



## Stylo77 (17. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> wars am we net noch nässer? wie konnt man da überhaupt fahren?



obs "nässer" war kann ich net beurteilen war gestern ja net da 
allerding wars am so schon recht nass aber zu schluss wurde es immer besser 
hab selbst zum schluss noch die dirt sektion im wald geknackt und des gap


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. August 2006)

ist morgen eigentlich jemand am Fichtlride unterwegs? Weil ich recht spontan morgen mal hinfahren werde. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2006)

bin das we in tabarz ... bin mal gespannt ob am zieldouble die 20 m geknackt werden


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2006)

Viel Glück....und ohne Pokal brauchste fei garnimmer zurück kommen 


@Reo-fahrer: Willst wohl den neues Rad am Oko ausprobieren damits nimmer so nach neu glänzt. 


G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. August 2006)

ich war schon vor drei Wochen an einem Dienstag am Ochsenkopf und das Wochende danach in Bischofsmais und hat auch so schon den einen oder anderen Heim-Trail gesehen. Das glänzt nur extra für's Foto  (ich habs ja schon vier Wochen, nur hat das eben mit den Pedalen etwas gedauert. Und ein Foto mit Time CC-Pedalen wollte ich nicht machen, das sah doof aus  )

wobei nur noch das Wetter passen müsste. Hier in Nürnberg regnet es schon seit heute früh  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2006)

Hier in Neusorg auch.

Am Oko könnte es noch gehen, aber seit einer viertel Stund senden die keine aktuellen Bilder mehr 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2006)

Oke, jetzt senden sie wieder....voll auf einmal der Nebel.

Also mein Insidertip. Nebel ist an sich positiv. Ist auch net so stark wie auf den Bildern. (irgendwie übertreibet des große Bild immer ein wenig)

Also wenn ich net so weit fahren müßte wie du, dann würde ich des riskieren 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2006)

Also morgen um 10ne wer lust hat am Oko 


@Stylo77: Fallst du des Wochenende mal am Oko bist könntest evtl noch so ein paar Fiveten High Impact mitbringen in 43 oder 44...am besten wäre natürlich 43.5 


G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. August 2006)

ich werd wohl da sein  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Stylo77 (19. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also morgen um 10ne wer lust hat am Oko
> 
> 
> @Stylo77: Fallst du des Wochenende mal am Oko bist könntest evtl noch so ein paar Fiveten High Impact mitbringen in 43 oder 44...am besten wäre natürlich 43.5
> ...


ja wenn des wetter passt wollen wir morgen mit phil und nikki schneekopf und köseine fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2006)

Ahh, du meinst bestimmt Schneeberg.
Ja dann viel Spaß auf jedenfall. Ist ne tolle Runde....jeh nach dem wie man fährt 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (19. August 2006)

bin wieder zurück.
bike is heil, ich auch.
hab nur einmal 600hm verschenkt, weil mir das hinterrad geplatzt ist und ich platt aufm forstweg runtergerollt bin. ansonsten wars alles! matschig, trocken, slippy, grippy, gut!

ps:
die dolomiten sind zu steil zum downhillen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2006)

Wie, was, Hinterrad platzen. 
Meinst du den Reifen, den Schlauch oder die Felge...oder sind gar die ganzen Speichen geplatzt .....Pohh 32 kleine Knaller  


@Emän: Und noch ganz...hab gehört du fährst wieder Shiver 
Mich hats die letzten 3 Tage öfter gewürfelt wie die letzten 2 Jahre zusammen  
Hast eindeutig am Wochenende gefehlt  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2006)

Schau mal Carre des eine Bild deste gemacht hast schaut richtig gut aus...besonders mit dem Moos rechts oben 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2006)

so back from tabarz ...

knochen ganz ... rad net so ganz 

bin leider das erste mal das erste mal seit 4 jahren zu kurz an der schlangengrube gesprungen (also ging so mindestens 30 mal gut  ) ... naja erste abfahrt früh morgens ... halb verschlafen und sonnenbrille aufgehabt dadurch nicht wirklich was  gesehen und dann so halbentschlossen da drüber  ich könnt mich selbst erschiessen dafür da das wirklich unnötig war

naja hinterrad hat nen schlag und boxxer steckt bei 100 mm fest ... bin aber so weit ich ich das rekonstruieren kann nirgends angeschlagen da ichs unter kontrolle bringen konnt, also keine ahnung was mit der boxxer geschah.

naja hatt zum glück die alte shiver dabei ... aber mit dem windigen mistding (irgendwas is da ja schief dran) tauchten die alte probleme wieder auf. also aus kurven rausfliegen und übern lenker fliegen. is nen unterschied wie tag und nacht im vergleich zur boxxer . war net wirklich schön zu fahren damit. 

im qualifying hab ich mich mit dem vor mir gestarten verknotet

rennlauf heute war komisch ... keine grossen fehler ... aber auch null aggressität dahinter ... ich stand irgendwie neben mir  ... voller sicherheitslauf irgendwie

sch... gelauf das WE ... aber irgendwie schon geil 

die strecke is halt für mich am anfang immer der reinste kulturschock ... hat null mit ochsenkopf geisskopf oder frankreich zu tun ... deutscher fichtenslalom halt  ... wurzel und lose erde ... am ochsenkopf wird keine wurzel mehr entfernt !!!  oder ich nehm das nächste mal die motorsäge mit


----------



## LB Stefan (20. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> naja hatt zum glück die alte shiver dabei ... aber mit dem windigen mistding (irgendwas is da ja schief dran) tauchten die alte probleme wieder auf. also aus kurven rausfliegen und übern lenker fliegen. is nen unterschied wie tag und nacht im vergleich zur boxxer . war net wirklich schön zu fahren damit.



jaja deswegen heißt se ja shiver weils halt immer schiefer wird des ding...  

ohje oko sollten aber schon n paar raus gemacht werden, grad bei heutigen verhältnissen versetzt einen die ein oder andere mal so schnell nen halben meter  

werd nächste woch mal weng streckenpflege betreiben, hab ja jetzt zeit!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2006)

Hmmmh....Hauptsache gesund 

Mußt du jetzt eigentlich praktikumieren die Woche schon?


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (20. August 2006)

nur der reifen...
bin so einen halben meter tief in geröll gedroppt und da hat sich wohl ein stein unglücklich verschoben. hab ein fingernagelgroßes loch seitlich ein der karkasse....
hat nichtmal gezischt - nur geknallt.
das profil war eh runter.....
evt am monatg vormittag am oko - also nicht morgen, sondern den montag drauf. hängt etwas vom wetter ab


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmh....Hauptsache gesund
> 
> Mußt du jetzt eigentlich praktikumieren die Woche schon?
> 
> ...


japp ... bin ab dieser woche in regensburg stationiert 

hab die oberen rohre der boxxer verbogen  also totalschaden  ... eine runde mitleid bitte ... da der dämpfer auch noch intern knarzt is die dh saison vorerst für mich gelaufen


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> j
> 
> ohje oko sollten aber schon n paar raus gemacht werden, grad bei heutigen verhältnissen versetzt einen die ein oder andere mal so schnell nen halben meter



genau das muss man ja trainieren ... man du hättest in tabarz deinen spass gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> genau das muss man ja trainieren ... man du hättest in tabarz deinen spass gehabt



mhm wohl eher in die andere richtung und ich wär ausm fluchen nimmer raus gekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2006)

@LB Stefan: War gestern so fertig das ich garnimmer mitbekommen hab das du auch noch was geschrieben hast.
Fallste was machst sag mal irgendwie bescheid usw.

@Eman: Jetzt haste doch Zeit nach der Arbeit neue Teile zu organisieren....Rohre auszurichten und internes  Knarzen zu neutralisieren.
In Regensburg gibts bestimmt einen guten Bikeladen 


G.


----------



## EL_Rey (21. August 2006)

@ eman: wennst Teile brauchst kannst dich gern auch vertrauensvoll an mich wenden ... mir können a gern mal a runde in Regensburg drehen, dass zeig ich dir mal die guten Trails da


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2006)

Dann komm ich aber auch mit Trailsfahren 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. August 2006)

jepp, mhm heut mal nix mehr.
bin jetzt 3 tage hintereinander oko gewesen, reicht erst mal
wenns wetter morgen etwas besser sein sollte können wir scho mal gucken, du hast ja schon so ab mittag zeit oder?


----------



## Supah Gee (21. August 2006)

@Eman   
1 Runde Mitleid... 

@Jörg
Des Bild is   Wo denn?
Wie hast du des mit CAIDOM geplant? Oder wieder mal kein Plan


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2006)

@LB Stefan: Ab 12fe bin ich auf jedenfall munter 

@Supatschi: Des Bild ist vom Epperer B.C.
Und außerdem bin ich mit Plan zur Welt gekommen 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. August 2006)

Dann erzähl mal ....


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2006)

Man des ist doch ein Geheimplan 

Aber ein paar kleine Einzelheiten kann ich schon riskieren zu erzählen.
Runterfahren-Geheimtraining-Rennen gewinnen-Pokal abholen-Kaffee trinken 

G.


----------



## showman (21. August 2006)

2. Runde Mitleid. Wegen Teilen kannst mich im Fall eines Falles auch mal fragen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flob (22. August 2006)

Hi!

Wir kommen morgen nochmal zum ochsenkopf 
Ist sonst noch jemand da? Vielleicht hat einer von euch lust uns die Dropline mit dem 2 meter drop zu zeigen im 5 Sterne Downhill, haben wir nämlich am Sonntag net gefunden 

Also bis morgen 


mfg flo


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2006)

Da ja morgen der einzig sonnige Tag ist könnte es schon sein das ich auch in der Gegend bin.
Aber hängt auch ein wenig von der Arbeit ab. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2006)

na dann sagt mir mal was für ne gabel ich jetzt brauch


----------



## LB Stefan (22. August 2006)

ich würd zu ner drop off tripple tendieren... gibts sau teuer bei ebay


----------



## showman (22. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> na dann sagt mir mal was für ne gabel ich jetzt brauch


Wennst mir der Boxxer zufrieden warst dann wieder eine Boxxer. Sag an welche und ich sperr mal die Lauscher auf.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2006)

Natürlich ne 888 RC 
Frag mal den Wastl, der würde vielleicht seine Boxxer verkaufen.

@ Ora...ähhh LB Stefan: Mir ist gerade was für morgen eingefallen....muß aber jetzt erstmal ein Teil spannen 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (23. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> na dann sagt mir mal was für ne gabel ich jetzt brauch


ist zwar ne gabel für ein banshee aber müsste ins turner genauso reinpassen.... met dem dämpfer kann ich dir aber noch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2006)

So, hier mal ein paar Neubefahrungen 
Oke, die Fotos sind net so toll..aber hauptsache was zu schauen. 
Sind alle aus den kanadischen Wäldern natürlich.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. August 2006)

Mit orangem t_shirt wärs aber besser  

Zz is ja echt irgendwie so Shorewetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (23. August 2006)

sehr stylish das Kona im Moos!


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Mit orangem t_shirt wärs aber besser
> 
> Zz is ja echt irgendwie so Shorewetter....




ja orange wär natürlich viel besser gewesen, aber um es sich besser vorstellen zu können hab ich mal verschiedene shirtvarianten simuliert... mhm sehr sehr stylisch das ganze   

auf jeden fall alles besser als schwarz


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2006)

hab auch noch n paar super bilder....


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2006)

Man möcht ich auch mal wieder Ferien haben und nicht wissen...ääähhhhh....garnicht wissen was ich machen soll 

Also die letzten zwei Bilder so nebeneinander schauen irgendwie nach Nimm 2 aus 

Werd dir morgen mal das Orginal mailen im richtigen Bildausschnitt.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch noch n paar super bilder....



 werde gleich deinen NoFootNosewheelie wieder suchen müssen. 

G.


----------



## Bigribiker (23. August 2006)

bei den waldbildern hätt sich wohl das rote oder das blaue lettenbruder shirt gelohnt! 

fährt irgendjemand von euch auf die eurobike????

is da eigentlich nur sonntag für normalsterbliche geöffnet??? weil der besuchertag heißt, an den anderen tagen gibts dann wohl keine besucher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Man möcht ich auch mal wieder Ferien haben und nicht wissen...ääähhhhh....garnicht wissen was ich machen soll
> 
> Also die letzten zwei Bilder so nebeneinander schauen irgendwie nach Nimm 2 aus
> 
> ...



jaja aber die Nimm 2 gibts jetzt auch als "soft" nicht nur als "hart" ...  

(man beachte die t-shörtfarbe des jungen !!!!)


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2006)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> bei den waldbildern hätt sich wohl das rote oder das blaue lettenbruder shirt gelohnt!
> 
> fährt irgendjemand von euch auf die eurobike????
> 
> is da eigentlich nur sonntag für normalsterbliche geöffnet??? weil der besuchertag heißt, an den anderen tagen gibts dann wohl keine besucher?



mhm äh öh naja mhm glaub nich...


----------



## showman (24. August 2006)

War ganz schön finster in den Fichtelmountains heut. Hab von der Autobahn mal rübergeschaut.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> War ganz schön finster in den Fichtelmountains heut. Hab von der Autobahn mal rübergeschaut.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ja, der Lichtschalter war kaputt. Ist aber jetzt schon weder ausgewechselt.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2006)

jepp, sind plötzlich am himmel dunkle wolken da gewesen, und dann kam da noch wasser... von oben... aber jetzt ist wieder gut  

wo warst denn wieder unterwegs, warst aber nix oko oder sonst hätt ich dich gesehen


----------



## showman (24. August 2006)

Ich hab in der Nähe von Neuenmarkt-Wirsberg ein Kreidler Moped für nen Kollegen geholt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2006)

Ahhh...bestimmt ne Degen 

@Stefan: Mal was ironisches...habe gerade eine Dose "Tun"fisch gegessen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2006)

Nochmal was zum anschauen für alle diee am Eröffnungstag am Oko waren und des noch net gesehen haben.


http://www.warmensteinach.de/ecards/details.php?image_id=3009


Hab gerade festgestellt das ihr hal jetzt die Bilder rückwerts anschauen müßt...düdüdü.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2006)

Ach und nochwas.
Schau mal Emän ein Zitat vom Frank Schneider:


Vergangenes Wochenende entschied ich mich den neu eröffneten Bikepark am Ochsenkopf in der Nähe von Bayreuth einmal unter die Reifen zu nehmen. Die Strecke macht echt Spaß. Zwar ist das Gefälle nicht durchgängig steil, aber dafür sind eine Menge Passagen dabei, die mich sehr an eine technisch anspruchsvolle Worldcupstrecke erinnern. Somit entpuppte sich der Bikepark als eine gute Vorbereitung für die EM, die am nächsten Wochenende in Italien stattfindet und ähnliche Streckenabschnitte beinhaltet. Ich hatte dort auf jedenfall eine menge Spaß und werde auch gerne wiedermal dort vorbeischauen. Schneidi.  


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2006)

so nachdem ich mich heut zwecks schlechten wetter schon den ganzen tag hin und her quäle was zu tun oder nicht, fahr ich jetzt trotzdem mal am oko weng bauen... 
wenns regnet geh ich halt nen kaffee trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2006)

hi jungs
mal n momentanes zwischenbild vom steinbau...  
schon blöd, wenn mans so machen will geht des eine nicht und wenn mans so machen will des andere net...  
aber wird schon

morgen vormittag hab ich keine zeit was zu machen, sollte es nachmittag einigermaßen trocken sein werd ich noch n bischen weitermachen.

achja die bretter sind nur mal zum gucken drauf gelegt


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2006)

so erste woche arbeiten hinter mir ... studieren is schöner 

in regensburg tauchen probleme auf die ich vorher nie hatte ... auf einmal kann ich nen radweg auf der falschen seite in die falsche richtung fahrn und dann schaun dich alle auch noch bös an 

donauradweg bin ich schon gefahrn ... da kann man kilometer machen  und hatt sogar glück bis zur dunkelheit wieder nach rgb gefunden zu haben  ... ganz schön komplex alles ... ich brauch gps


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2006)

Du wirst doch kaffeekochen und brötchenholen für die anderen net mit Arbeit verwechseln 

Dachte immer in und um Regensburg kann man sich net vertun....da gibts doch nur nördlich oder südlich von der Donau

Und biste schon die Wallhallatreppen gefahren? 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2006)

weis ja netmal wo die walhalla liegt *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> weis ja netmal wo die walhalla liegt *gg*



Dann brauchst du ein TomTom und kein TschiPiEs 
In Donaustauf natürlich...wennste die Donau entlang fährst müßtet du schon Emän heißen das dir des Ding net auffällt  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2006)

ich war richtung kehlheim unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2006)

Bist dann wenigstens die Treppen der Befreihungshalle gefahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2006)

die sind in kehlheim oder wie? soweit bin ich net gefahren ... du weisst wohl net wie weit das is


----------



## Klabauterman (26. August 2006)

werde heute mitn kumpel am oko sein!


wie isn im moment da wetter da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2006)

Klabauterman schrieb:
			
		

> werde heute mitn kumpel am oko sein!
> 
> 
> wie isn im moment da wetter da?





Schau mal auf Beitrag 7213.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2006)

ich trau mich gar net zu fragen ... aber fährt heut wer irgendwo?


----------



## showman (26. August 2006)

Heut is komplett alles unfahrbar  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2006)

warum?


----------



## showman (26. August 2006)

Weil alles unter Wasser steht, die Sonne net scheint, es windig ist und weil ich heut faul bin  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2006)

Werd den Stefan jetzt unterstützen im Anfahrtsbau 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (26. August 2006)

ochsenokpf war nass,am schluss sonnig, rutschig extrem matschig und verlassen!
kurz: es war sehr lustig


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2006)

Hei,

wir sind wieder zurück.
War die ganze Zeit sogar Sonnenschein und ein paar Fahrer unterwegs.
Besonders aufgefallen durch absoltes Unklappern+Geschwindigkeit ist ein Nicolai. 

So schauts jetzt aus.

Ups...was ist mir denn da wieder für ein Bild reingerutscht 


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (26. August 2006)

schön, schön, is des die anfahrt für den einen runterhüpf felsen?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ups...was ist mir denn da wieder für ein Bild reingerutscht
> 
> G.









@ carre ja, des was fertig ist ist die anfahrt für die anfahrt für den stein


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2006)

hmm hättet ruhig sagen können zur rechten zeit das ihr baut 

untersuche grad die boxxer


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/30314726/tabarz06_divx_mp3.avi.html

bei 2:17 bin ich ... das video zeigt die strecke recht gut ... aber nen paar sprünge sind net so locker wie es aussieht


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

Ganz schön lang drauf auf dem Video 


Ne "zur rechten Zeit" gabs diesmal net 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2006)

heut was geplant?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2006)

1330 silberhaus wer bock hat


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

Wenn´s bei mir mit dem Klettern net hinhaut bin ich da 
Muß nämlich erst auf meinen Spion warten der gerade mit dem Bike unterwegs ist und die Felsentrockenheit begutachtet.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

Bin jetzt doch klettern an den Schlagi´s.

Man, jetzt wollte ich mir gerade eine Packug Viagra auf unserer Seite bestellen und jetzt gehts nimmer 

@Stefan: Und wie war´s beim WS clubing 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2006)

ja war ziemlich   

aber bin heut auch dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

Der Wastl will heute Abend mal den Tease...ähhh Trailer anschauen gehn(fahren).

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2006)

oh cool, wann wo?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

Abend halt...ich sag dir dann bescheid 

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (27. August 2006)

fahr heut abend auch mit, trailer guggn!  der stefan is aber nich vor 21.00 uhr zuhause! müss ma halt noch mal telefonen! bis dann!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2006)

Und was haste heut alles gebaut.
Kann ich schon zum testen kommen 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (28. August 2006)

hi waren heute vormittag bei bestem wurzeltrainingswetter am oko.

war etwas rutschig  und ich hab schlamm an stellen wo er reibt 

cool das der abschlusssprung eine so schöne landung bekommen hat. nun geht der auch richtig schnell.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und was haste heut alles gebaut.
> Kann ich schon zum testen kommen
> 
> G.



hab heut gar nix gemacht und mir nen tag frei genommen außerdem ist ja heut irgendwie fast dauerregen. wenns wetter besser ist mach ich morgen die anfahrten fertig und dann brauch ma eh wieder holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2006)

Wenn man sich an einem freien Tag frei nimmt, dann müßte man ja eigentlich wieder was tun!!

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2006)

hab ja was getan, nämlich nix


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2006)

42

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2006)




----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2006)

Naja, bevor des ganze noch ausartet wollte ich gleich mal die Anwort auf alle Fragen kundtun....und des ist ja bekanntlich 42 
Kannst ja mal bei goooooooogle eingeben.

Aber wo zum Teufel bleiben die News 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2006)

also die anfahrt und der anfahrtssprung hab ich heut (so gut wie) fertig gemacht  
bretter sind nur wegen nagelmangel mit je 2 nägel fest gemacht...

fehlt also nur noch die landung... hab nochmal bretter (und nägel) bestellt und die sollten bis zum we da sein, wenn also am samstag jemand zeit hat könnt ma die landung noch fertig machen  

sieht gar nicht mal so übel aus das ganze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2006)

Hast ja jetzt doch bis vorgenagelt in den Luschenbereich 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2006)

ja ist der herbstmodus...da kommt man an der stelle nicht so schnell an und deshalb der luschenbereich. eins fehlt aber noch beim absprung... also wenn es noch zu weit ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2006)

Ist des jetzt schon richtig fertig damit ich Donnerstag mal drüberfahren kann 
Morgen bekomme ich endlich meinen Satz Minions und des am Freitag war übriegens wirklich der Frank Schneider.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2006)

ja wenn man die stämme und äste weg tut die ich auf die anfahrt gelegt hab kann man schon bis zum stein fahren... alles fest soweit!   
landung fehlt halt noch. 

achja und in des anfahrts"loch" wird man noch weng "frostschutz" rein machen müssen damit man weng besser drauf kommt 

dann muss ich ja morgen schon wieder hoch um als erster drüber fahren zu können


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen bekomme ich endlich meinen Satz Minions
> 
> G.



welchen hast jetzt für vorne genommen? den Slow Reezaay 40a oder den Super Tracky 42a und hinten 60a ??


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2006)

Den Supa Tacky.

Ja, wegen dem Anfahrtsloch hab ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht.
Kann man mit einem Anfahrtantiwegrutschteil verbinden.
Wären dan 2 Insekten mit einem Wisch.

Auf welche Smilieseite gehst du eigentlich immer. 


G.


----------



## EL_Rey (30. August 2006)

auf welchem streckenabschnitt is denn des neue Holzteil ?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2006)

Direkt nach dem letzten steinigen Stück.
Ist bei dir auch derade der abolute Sturmflutregen oder ist des fichtelgebirgisch 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (30. August 2006)

in weiden scheint die sonne


----------



## EL_Rey (30. August 2006)

in SAD is alles dabei, von Sonne bis Sturmflut aber trotzdem kein wetter zum radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2006)

@Stefan: Entwarnung....mist, kann morgen doch net über des Ding rumpeln 
Muß illegal in die Arbeit gehn .....
.....aber dafür brauch ich Freitag net da hin 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. August 2006)

war heut mal oko, des holz ist da, also landung kann gebaut werden  

und des erste brett in der landung des letzten sprungs ist durchgebrochen, da scheint einer aber so richtig eingeschlagen zu sein


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2006)

Dann müssen wir des wegebrochene wegmachen und Spieße anbringen.....damit sich sower des evtl. doch anders überlegt und net springt  

Werd morgen auf jedenfall CaiDom2006geheimtraining am Oko machen.
Hab heute früh noch meine nagelneuen Minions aufgezogen. Bin ja gespannt ob die schneller als 56.5km/h rollern.

Ist noch ein Brett übrieg, dann kann ich des morgen auch reparieren?.....
.....und evtl die Anfahrt oben zum Schluß noch aufschottern.


Morgen ist großer Anmeldetag für CaiDom2006. 
Also wer Lußt hat 20:30Uhr beim Andy in der Firma.

@Stefan: könntest bei mir mitfahren?


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (1. September 2006)

waren am montag am oko - da war das brett schon durch. 
ich hab mir noch gedanken gemacht wie langsam man das ding springen muss um dort einzuschlagen. ist wohl einer gedroppt.....


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2006)

Warum bist du eigentlich immer bei schlechtem Wetter da.(unendliche Anzahl an Fragezeichen)

Vielleicht hat sich ja auch gerade in dem Moment die Erde ein wenig schneller in Fahrtrichtung gedreht oder ein starker orkanartiger Windschlag von vorne oder es war einer dieser Nordic Walker der da mit dem Kopf eingeschlagen ist??

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (1. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bist du eigentlich immer bei schlechtem Wetter da.(unendliche Anzahl an Fragezeichen)



weil es kein gutes wetter mehr gibt, jedenfalls nicht wenn ich frei habe.
ich bin vielleicht auch ein regengott   und weiß das nicht


----------



## Klabauterman (1. September 2006)

mhn... dem letzten sprung beim oko trau ich aber auch net so ganz?! das brett war a schon am samstag gebrochen!

kickt einen der felsen advor überhaupt raus oder muss man da mit ewig speed und bunnyhop drüber?!


----------



## TimvonHof (1. September 2006)

solltest schon schnell drüber. im allgemeinen reicht es einfach den schwung vom hang mit auf den sprung zu nehmen - treten ist nicht nötig.
der fels kickt dir auch nicht das hinterrad hoch oder so ein mist. wenn du ein wenig schneller kommst als nur gerollert dann landest du nach der flachen wieder  hübsch im gefälle von der landeleiter. ab und an komm ich da mit dem vr zuerst an - liegt vielleicht an meiner ekligen technik.
auf alle fälle ist der sprung mit landung deutlichst schöner und flüssiger geworden - und da das holz noch neu ist funktioniert das teil auch im regen (ok... ausgleichsbewegungen von einem verhundsten abprung möcht ich auf dem nassen holz nicht machen müssen).

haltet euch von den bäumen fern


----------



## Klabauterman (1. September 2006)

ach... wird das nächste mal einfach mitgenommen.
die bäume sind bei dem nassem wetter recht aufdringlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2006)

Die Landung ist wieder ganz und etwas stabiler am Anfang......sollt doch mit dem Teufel zugehen das beim nächsten mal net eher die Felge kaputt ist 

Und oben des ist auch fertig...ist net schwer....aber auch absolut nichts für Anfänger 
Bildeer kommen gleich.

G.


----------



## lowfat (1. September 2006)

sind die spannenden Strecken um die Kösseine jetzt eigentlich platt gemacht, oder lohnt es sich noch dahin zu fahren? Ich bin am WE am OKO oder Kösseine. Wohin steht noch aus...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2006)

Kösser geht schon noch.....und immer schön tief bremsen da wo aufgesandet ist 

So hier die Bilder.

G.


PS: Leider kamen dann ein paar so verrückte uralte Menschen und befuhren es erst noch bevor es fertig war 
So konnte ich nur eine Erstbelettung machen 
Mancher nutzte sogar alle Bretter die vorhanden waren 
Und der Bautrupp hatte aus Sicherheitsgründen natürlich wieder keine Räder dabei


----------



## Klabauterman (1. September 2006)

schaut hübsch aus...ähnlich wie dieser andere fels, nur höher und weiter.braucht man da viel speed? *g*
wird das nächste mal evtl. angestestet ,wenns net wieder pisst...


----------



## skyper (2. September 2006)

seeeeehr geil!!!ich freu mich schon, am Freitag gehts vielleicht an Oko...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kösser geht schon noch.....und immer schön tief bremsen da wo aufgesandet ist
> 
> So hier die Bilder.
> 
> ...



hast fahrfotos davon? wenn ja dann her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hast fahrfotos davon? wenn ja dann her damit



Nur eins, aber des ist net so geworden.
Muß halt heute welche machen.
Ein Video hätte ich, da ich an einen Sturtz in der Landung dachte 

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (3. September 2006)

wie schaut im moment die strecke aus, wann hats das letzte mal geregnet ?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2006)

Heut...bzw. vorhin und vorher.
Also um genauer zu sein, zu der Zeit wo wir unsere Steinwald Hardcoresingletrailrunde (bei Regen) mit 100000000Hms engsten Wurzelsteinabfahrten mit engsten Kurvenradien gefahren sind.  

Aber jetzt dufte ich schon wieder nach Lavendel...zumindest steht sowas auf der Badeschaumentstehflasche.

Ach und des neue Bauwerk ist auch fertig. Siehe auf Fichtlride.de sogar mit Video 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2006)

Wollte nur noch sagen des ahhhhh zum Schluß war ein Bumfußklemmer bei 180Grad Körperdrehung 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2006)

Vielleicht werde ich doch noch zum Ghostfahrer 
Man beachte, Kette rechts 









G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2006)




----------



## ibislover (3. September 2006)

also ich war heute auch mal am ochsenkopf und habe mir euer werk mal angeschaut. strecke war eigentlich nicht naß, eher leicht feucht bei den erdigen teilen.
den oberen teil bin ich nicht wirklich gefahren, also die "schlaglöcher" im waldstück. ab dem ersten drittel war es dann ganz schön. der baumstamm war mein schicksal. da habe ich mir wehgetan. bin halt kein dhler/freireiter. 

ich bin auch das erstemal ohne lift hochgefahren und die nächsten abfahrten nicht die offizielle strecke runter und erst ab ungefähr der mitte wieder auf die strecke. aber die abfahrten ganz runter abseits der strecke sind auch ganz nett.

greetz,
phil


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

>




Das wäre zur Zeit auch mein absoluter Favorit, wenn ich kein Switch hätte.

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (4. September 2006)

war auch am bodensee und hab a paar nette bilder mitgebracht

www.el-rey.com


----------



## Bigribiker (4. September 2006)

hi, hab auch ein paar bilder von der eurobike und die BIKE-Leute haben gesagt, dass ich auch irgendwann wieder irgendeine kurbel bekommen werde - "auf jeden fall"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (5. September 2006)

@ jörg: warn heut a bissl im steinbruch und ham die schaufeln a bissl schwingen lassen! den singletrail am anfang lieber mal a bissl langsamer fahren, net das noch a böse überraschung gibt!  und des gap wos den wastl mit seim grünen fully gelöffelt hat, hama a a weng modifiziert!  musst da halt mal anschaun! 

na dann servus! 

da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2006)

Oh...da bin ich ja gespannt. 
Werd dann beim nächsten mal nur unter 50kmh den Singletrail runterfahren
Aber morgen okoliere ich erstmal. 

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (6. September 2006)

i komm heut a zum oko


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2006)

@EL Ray: Heut hat´s ja dann 40% der Fahrer öfter gelöffelt als 50% aller Anwesenden

@Carre: Morgen werde ich wohl mal schauen was ihr da so getrieben habt am Steinbruch.
Wann hast du denn eigentlich immer Erbert aus?

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (7. September 2006)

jaja war recht rutschig gestern ... bei meinem kollegen haben leider dir Knochen beim letzten Crash net ganz gehalten (Mittelhandknochen gebrochen) .... tja, shit happens


----------



## Supah Gee (7. September 2006)

@Jörg
So mei PC geht wieder und Urlaub hab ich auch ab MI  
Also fahn ma dann  
Die Nummer die heut 3x anrufen wollt war ich...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. September 2006)

gibt's am oko eigentlich ne günstige bleibe zum übernachten? hätte demnächst evtl mal ein paar tage zeit unter der woche...


----------



## OLB Carre (7. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre:
> Wann hast du denn eigentlich immer Erbert aus?
> 
> G.



hab eigentlich ab fünf immer zeit! manchmal auch ab halb 5! könn ma ja noch a bissl was baun! oder so mal ne runde drehn! 
dere! da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer die heut 3x anrufen wollt war ich...



Bei mir zeigt es keine Nummern oder was auch immer an.
Mein Telefon ist nur eine Evolutionsstufe über einem Wählscheibentelefon weiterentwickelt 
Und die Schätzungsweise letzten 2 Tage bis gestern Abend hatte ich gar kein Fon 
Aber jetzt gehts wieder 


@Carre: 17Uhr.....kauft euch mal anständige Arbeitszeiten 


@Tricknoloitschi: Hmmh......da gibts ein paar Felsenhöhlen , aber so mit Dusche und so kann ich dir auch net weiterhelfen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2006)

Werd dann nommal Highspeedokolieren gehen....jetzt müßten langsam auch die letzten Matschlöcher auf der Strecke sich auflösen und man kann mit dem Minion endlich mal auf dem ganzen Weg Spaß haben 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. September 2006)

@Jörg:

sagt mal, was habt ihr vor:


> suche jetz mal was richtiges... also was aus eisen, schwer und klobig, man kat, tatra... was weis ich... hauptsache 4 achsen und allrad. zusatand egal... nicht zu teuer. also ich mein damit so liebhaberpreise wie bei padh.de zahl ich net.
> und ich sag euch eins... wenn des net klappt bau ich den ersten magirus frontlenker 8x8. im kopf is der schon fertig... ich werd z.b. zwei thw trucks zu einen verschmelzen... diesmal werde ich ihn 200 mm höher legen, alles kein problem... nur rohmaterial brauch ich noch... also, wer hat nen deutz übrig, kann schrott sein, ich brauch nur zwei achsen von nen frontlenker. alles anbieten. das mein ich ernst... bis jetzt hab ich alles was ich gesagt habe auch irgendwann verwirklicht... nur mit mikrigen 170 ps find ich mich diesmal nicht ab... d.h. ich brauch auch nen 12zylinder deutz motor... aber nur nen deutz motor, nix anderes. nur falls jemand so was rumliegen hat... normalerweise ist sowas in steibruchlkw´s von faun oder flugfeldlöschfahrzeugen verbaut. sollte jemand wissen wo sowas rumliegt - bitte melden.
> 
> ich versprech auch, daß es wieder ne vollständige fotodokumentation geben wird.
> servus - andi



 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2006)

@reofahrer: Das ist dem Andy seine Leidenschaft 


@Ohl: Morgen ist irgendwie Drehtag beim Carre draußen. Weiß aber selber nichts genaueres.
Werde morgen um 9ne mal den Carre anrufen zwecks genauere Daten.
Also wen´s bockt Carre fonen morgen Vormittag.

Und schaut mal wo man überall auf der neuen Landung landen kann (roter Pfeil)  


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. September 2006)

autsch... der arme kerl und die arme felge!

am sonntag bin ich evtl. a mitn kumpel am oko vertreten,wenn der sich mal aufraffen kann


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2006)

so wieder im lande...

in rgbg kann man echt schön touren fahren ... viele höhenmeter sogar  finds echt ganz schön.
war 3 mal auf der walhalla und weis jetzt ganz sicher wo sie ist ( @jörg  ) der walhalla dh hintenrunter is ganz nett 

ausserdem gibts in der nähe der wahalla zwei dhs die abgesehen davon das es keinen lift gibt sich super zum trainieren mitm dhler eignen 


morgen hab ich zeit für alles und immer noch die shiver


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @reofahrer: Das ist dem Andy seine Leidenschaft



das war mir schon klar, aber ein Selbstbau 8x8 ist doch _etwas_ größer als die beiden 170er, die ihr jetzt fahrt.
Man darf gespannt sein, was das wird  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2006)

Hier mal eine der heutigen Aktionen aus dem Carreheimatland. Man fährt wirklich eine Stunde )

Auf den drei Bildern mal die klassischen 3Phasen der Gedanken des Fahrers vor einem nach unten Sprung.

Phase1: Ne, heut net; Vielleicht doch nochmal anfahren? ; Vielleicht mal wenn ich mich fitter fühle ; Die Anfahrt funktioniert eigentlich net so ; Ich hab da noch was am Knöchel von letzter Woche ; Wenn ich´s jetzt net mach fühl ich mich wieder mies ; Einmal schieb ich noch hoch. 

Phase2: Direkt nach der Kante: Mist, zu späht ...direkt nach der Landung: Garnet so schlimm. 

Phase3: Dickes lächeln im Gesicht. 


Man beachte den Kameramann unten im Lurch A121/6435


G.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. September 2006)

doch nicht mitm hardtail?! oder doch? geil.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2006)

Nee, ist schon ein Fully...ein Scarpin.

Zum nachspringen: Ist direkt vom/vorm/übern Eingang runter zu der Höhle mit der Bezeichnung 6435 A121....nennt sich Schnackenloch (da schauste Carre, gell).

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (9. September 2006)

bike is ein scapin frank ohne r! 

@ jörg: respekt, haste schnell rausgekriegt,  hättst mich auch fragen können! ne schmarrn, wusst nich wie das loch heißt! geiles teil auf jeden fall!

@all: die vorschau, teaser oder trailer vom neuen video kann man for free unter www.armedien.de runterladen! zumindest is da der link zum download! einfach a weng rumsuchen! 

na dann servus!

da carré!


----------



## Godvather (9. September 2006)

Hi leude, 
wollt euch an 16.Sept. zu  Bikers Battlefield in Lenngries einladen. 
4X-  Slopstyl und Nen geilen Nightride machen wir auch.

Infos gibts unter http://www.bikepark-brauneck.com


Mitfahren kann jeder!!!

Bis denne

       Godvather is watching you


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2006)

Also, ich bin am 16ten schon in Brixen CaiDom Rennen fahren.


@Carre: Ein r mehr oder weniger merkt kein Mensch.
Ich hab immer nur Buchstaben am Bildschirm wenn ich mir des Viedeo anschauen will  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2006)

ja da is leider cai dom 

@jörg ... bist gestern da auch runter gedropt?

heut irgendwer irgendwas vor??


----------



## OLB Carre (10. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab immer nur Buchstaben am Bildschirm wenn ich mir des Viedeo anschauen will
> 
> 
> G.


komisch, bei mir funktionierts!  

Lenggries wird bei mir doch nix, muss ins wunderschöne neusorg umziehen!


----------



## OLB Phil (10. September 2006)

@all

Nicki und ich waren gesern mit Andi ne runde Kössa fahren und sind um 12.00 am Oko / Fleckl / Lift

@ Dr. Q hab Mucke für dich!  

Also bis denne

ach ja bei mir geht video auch!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ja da is leider cai dom
> 
> @jörg ... bist gestern da auch runter gedropt?
> 
> heut irgendwer irgendwas vor??




Logisch.
Aber vorher haben wir noch ein Wanderweggäp gesprungen.
Über 2m hoch und dazu sauweit und eine Mikrolandung 
Des war voll psychisch 
Und im Garten vom Nicolas Cage haben wir noch den Siggletrail mit den Treppen aufgenommen.
Heut ist irgendwie noch nichts. 

@Carre: Kannst du mir mal des Bild(mit Inhalt) mailen des auf deinem Desktop drauf ist damit man nicht nur diese griechischen Hüroklühfen sieht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2006)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Nicki und ich waren gesern mit Andi ne runde Kössa fahren und sind um 12.00 am Oko / Fleckl / Lift
> 
> ...




Hmmh.....dann komme ich wohl mal zum Kaffetrinken vorbei.
Irgendwie tut mein Kreuz im oberen Bereich weh 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2006)

naja dann halt okopf


----------



## OLB Carre (10. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Kannst du mir mal des Bild(mit Inhalt) mailen des auf deinem Desktop drauf ist damit man nicht nur diese griechischen Hüroklühfen sieht.
> 
> G.



dieses bild vom stiefeldrop in lenggries meinst du, oder wie? kann ich schon machen!


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (10. September 2006)

hab euch vom steinbruch heut was mitgebracht:
http://rapidshare.de/files/32610968/DSCI0048.AVI.html

danke fürs baun  wenn mal irgendwo was is, bau ich gerne mit!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:
			
		

> dieses bild vom stiefeldrop in lenggries meinst du, oder wie? kann ich schon machen!



Nein ich meinte eher dieses kleine Bild mit dem Player für das Video zum anschauen...hat sich aber wahrscheinlich erledigt.

@ruedi: Sieht ja gut aus. Wußte garnicht das es in Neusorg noch jemanden gibt der sowas macht 

G.


----------



## sud (10. September 2006)

mal schnell zwei Bilder von heute


----------



## OLB Carre (10. September 2006)

r.u.e.d.i schrieb:
			
		

> danke fürs baun  wenn mal irgendwo was is, bau ich gerne mit!


 ja, net schlecht! geiles teil oder? könn ma scho mal was baun! 
cu, da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2006)

@Sud:  schönes scharfe Bild...bin´s eigentlich net gewöhnt das ich auf einem Bild bin des net unscharf ist
Wollt eigentlich mein Rad noch ein wenig schief stellen, aber des Blitzblitzblitz hat mich so beschäftigt das es dann zu späht war 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2006)

@ Alter Pappenheimer: Die neue 888 R2D2C3PO paßt super in mein Rad, aber ich mach sie jetzt schon wieder raus.......bis auf die Standrohre bekommt sie der Eman auch in neu, versprochen


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (14. September 2006)

wo und was fahrt ihr eigentlich immer in flossenbürg?


----------



## LB Stefan (14. September 2006)

da gibts so ne rießige steinplatte unterhalb der burg die halt schön steil ist...




foto hab ich mir mal aus einer bildergalerie gemopst ;-)


----------



## Klabauterman (15. September 2006)

kennt ihr da sonst noch irgendwelche gute wege oder sprungmöglichkeiten?


----------



## LB Stefan (16. September 2006)

mhm also net dass ich wüsste nee, es gibt schon noch wege und auch oben an der burg treppen und so zeugs aber viel mehr weiß ich nicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2006)

Schau mal Stefan ich hab da unten in Brixen einen Proseko kekommen und ein paar Anziehsachen....eins davon ist sogar Orange 
Der SupaG meinte ich sollte es doch gleich dir geben...wegen der Farbe und so.
Aber die Größe spricht da voll dagegen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schau mal Stefan ich hab da unten in Brixen einen Proseko kekommen und ein paar Anziehsachen....eins davon ist sogar Orange
> Der SupaG meinte ich sollte es doch gleich dir geben...wegen der Farbe und so.
> Aber die Größe spricht da voll dagegen
> 
> G.



cool cool, aber was für anziehsachen seh nur ne rote tüte?! glaubst die lässt sich tragen? als t-shirt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2006)

@alle zu schnell heimfahrer

bin am sonntag mitm andi noch von der plosehütte den 6er weg -> 30 -> und dann aufm 4er abgebogen bis zur talstation gefahren ... vor allem der 4er ist geil ... 1000 hm reiner trail


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @alle zu schnell heimfahrer
> 
> bin am sonntag mitm andi noch von der plosehütte den 6er weg -> 30 -> und dann aufm 4er abgebogen bis zur talstation gefahren ... vor allem der 4er ist geil ... 1000 hm reiner trail



Nächstes mal 
Und war der 6er irgendwie schlimm am Grad oben?

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (19. September 2006)

Gesehn? Warn sogar bei den RTL News....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Gesehn? Warn sogar bei den RTL News....




   Oh man, und ich habs nicht gesehen 
Was war denn zu sehen??

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2006)

wie siehts derzeit eigentlich am Oko aus? Steht der noch nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage  ? Weil im Raum Bayreuth hat's ja offenbar etwas heftiger geregnet.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## EL_Rey (20. September 2006)

also laut wetterstation am oko hats da gar net viel geregnet .... http://www.webcam-fichtelgebirge.de/wetterstation_fleckl.html


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2006)

Wochenende Geißkopf, hat noch wer Lust?
Ich bin unten.
Wahrscheinlich aber schon ab Freitag
Entscheidet sich morgen in der Arbeit bei mir. 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2006)

Lust schon, Zeit auch. Muß nur noch LKW klarmachen, damit ich auch einen Schlafplatz habe.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (20. September 2006)

ich muss samstag auf ein fest von meiner arbeit aus... will ja irgendwann da malk wieder anfangen und dann sollt ich da schon hin...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2006)

einen tag komm ich sicher ... 

@dr q ... hmm sonntag? auch wenn das alles andere als opti is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2006)

Werd morgen runterfahren. 
Weiß aber noch net ob ich 2 oder 3 Tage unten bleib.
Weil eigentlich ist der Sonntag für mich auch schlecht. 
Hab aber mal für 3Tage Wein gekauft

Schau´mer mal 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. September 2006)

Also dann komm ich auch Samstag !


----------



## LB Stefan (21. September 2006)

@ eman ja sonntag wär ne option...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2006)

Also ich bin jetzt auf jedenfall ab morgen dort 

Freu mich schon auf den Skinni  :kotz: 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. September 2006)

Dann werd ich dich schon treffen 
Wann macht der Lift auf


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2006)

In der Früh zu den Öffnungszeiten 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. September 2006)

Ahja also um 09.15...


----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2006)

ist am samstag zufällig irgendwer alleine am oko ?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2006)

Ich glaub der Kevin   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (21. September 2006)

so, war heut nach längerer abstinenz mal wieder kösser und burgstein -> luisentrail...
mhm weiß nicht ob ich mich ganz arg aufregen soll oder nur n bisschen  

die ham da jetzt den weißen schotter nochmal mit so lehmboden aufgefüllt, teilweise nur auf ner breite von naja nen halben meter und des zeug ist riuchtig hart...

ist halt jetzt ziemlich flowig und richtig was zum heizen! 
sind auch n paar kleine minisprünge drin.
ist zwar lange nicht so schön wie vorher, aber es hätt schlimmer kommen können meiner meinung nach

hab mal n bild von der einen steilstelle gemacht. (dort wo wir als erstes bemerkten dass sie den weg umbauen) erkennt man nicht wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2006)

Ahhk.....seh das ja zum ersten mal heute.
Auf der Worldcupstrecke.....weißt schoh die in England...glaub Fort Willjämsbirne....da sind auch solche Querbalken drinn 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2006)

.....man könnte auch so Wellen drauß machen, so zum durhsörfn 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Kevin
> 
> G.




wersn des?
ich such evtl. jmd der mit mir fahren will  
extra hochfahren und alleine rumgurken mage a net


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2006)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ist am samstag zufällig irgendwer alleine am oko ?



nee, nur Freitag und wahrscheinlich Sonntag.

Musste umplanen, deshalb kein B'mais sondern halt zwei Tage Oko.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2006)

sehr schade!
freitag fällt bei mir wegen arbeit flach und sonntag wegen übermäßigen alkoholkonsum am samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (22. September 2006)

na dann....
wir sehen uns am samstag in bmais....
hoffe so um 9:15 am lift zu sein - vielleicht wirds auch 9:20 

fahr auf alle fälle um 6:00 hier weg und damit sind die 300 km in ca 3,5 stunden machbar.....
hoffentlich.... will endlich wieder fahren, will liften und und und und

bis denne
tim


----------



## OLB Carre (22. September 2006)

so, bin auch die nächsten zwei tage am GK! geil! man sieht sich! da carré!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2006)

So dere!
meld mich spät, aber besser als gar net. hab heut wieder mein kumpel aus nürnberg dabei und wollt fragen, ob uns jemand (der net glücklicherweise zum GK aufgebrochen is) auf den schneeberg-trails begleiten würd. ansonsten shredd´ma uns auf der kosseine.wenn net, dann is das hier gleich ne anfrage für nexts woend....
c ya
sers awal


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2006)

wollt zwar okopf ... aber schneeberg würd auch gehen ... vorn und hinten runter?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2006)

pfff, ja?
eigentlich müsst as uns zeigen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2006)

as blöde is eben, er is vor ner viertel stund losgfahrn, müsst also in zwei stunden da sein und dann erst kömma vo hier losstarten. also wenns da net zu spät wird...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2006)

2 stunden ... hmm wo kommt der denn her 

von wo willst starten?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2006)

hmm, noch hinter nürnberg, scho fast bei bad windsheim glaub ich.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2006)

achso, starten: wir fahrn halt hier -ähm,- bei erbendorf los (mim auto eben)


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2006)

hmm wie höhenmetertauglich seit ihr  schneeberg vorn hinten is net ohne *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2006)

oh weh. also er is scho tourgeprooft, ich werd schnaufen. vielleicht hast ja noch a bild vo mir vom letzten mal, wie ich mit euch auf der kösseine war...?!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2006)

mir fällt grad auf das ich das bike zum bergauf fahrn in regensburg stehen hab ... also kann net mitfahrn


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2006)

*heul*brings wieder her und wir verschiebens auf nexts woend.
wird heut eh spät werden...
gut. dann fahrma heut noch auf der kösseine und ich nutz des gleich als geheimtraining...


----------



## TimvonHof (24. September 2006)

so... wieder zurück aus bmais...
heftiger park isses geworden. die dh-strecke hat ganz neue qualitäten gewonnen und die liegen ziemlich oft in der luft. ist ne hüpfstrecke für die schnellen unter uns - eman und so. wenn du sie langsam fährst dann wirkt sie etwas ruppug und die federung haut echt oft durch. wenn du sie schnell fährst wird oft rech eng. hat dann aber fluss. viele von den sprüngen sind nix mehr für leute über 30.... 
halt deutlich anspruchsvoller geworden als die alte kieselpiste.
der untere teil ist immer noch katastrophal mit vielen landungen im flachen geröll. der dh-track ist deutlich kränker als auf den bildern zu sehen.  

der alte evil eye ist aufgestockt und macht jetzt richtig spass. ein mächtiger kasten steht mit drin (stepup-stepdown) der sich aber prima fahren lässt. einer der unglücklichen hat aber gestern einen "stepup to heli" gemacht und ist die 3m wohl auch der falschen seite mit schlechtem feeling runter. hoffentlich ist nicht arg zu viel passiert. gute besserung erstmal.

der wurzelpurzel ist was für unkaputtbare! 15cm skinny in 3m höhe und danach ein monsterdrop in eine s-kurve.... skinny to roadgap mit der landung im anlieger wo rechts und links nicht wenig bäume stehen.... 
ne dicke dirtline die etwas verwinkelt um die kurve geht....
für den wurzelpurzel bin ich einfach zu alt. übrigens stehen da an allen leitern schilder mit "lebensgefahr". das ist nicht wirklich übertrieben!

fazit: der park ist deutlich anspruchsvoller geworden und bietet inzwischen auch genug möglichkeiten für basejumper  

auserdem hab ich heute muskelkater
grüße
tim


----------



## Klabauterman (24. September 2006)

*auch hin will*


----------



## showman (24. September 2006)

Am kommenden Sonntag müßt ihr warscheinlich mal wieder ein paar Mittelfranken ertragen. Es sei denn bis dahin ist der Winter bei euch eingekehrt dann bleib ich hinterm Ofen sitzen. Ansonsten is okolieren angesagt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2006)

ist kein Problem, showi, wir haben die schon an Mittelfranken gewöhnt, waren schließlich heute zu viert dort  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2006)

Ahhh...Franggnalarm 

Nach 3 Tagen Todesgeißkopf denke ich jetzt erstmal nicht über des Radfahren nächste Woche nach.
Vorbei sind die Zeiten wo man alles am GK gefahren ist


G.


----------



## showman (24. September 2006)

Naja, bis Sonntag is ja noch weit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2006)

@jörg ... dieses roadgap im wurzel purzel hab ich auf der letzten abfahrt noch bezwungen ...

da haben sie dir nen bären aufgebunden das das so nen prob ist  und ich hätts fast noch geglaubt. weil ich sah die kurve danach nie als problem 

@tim ... ja geisskopf is schon nimmer einfach und vorallem ganz schön riskant geworden  der dh is kein dh aber wenn man mal weis wo man gut durchkommt doch ganz nett mit zuviel airtime


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2006)

Naja, der Dr. Stefanie hat ja schon nur mit der Kurve zu tun 

So, mein Daunloud ist endlich fertig...mal schaun ob ichs entzippen kann.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, der Dr. Stefanie hat ja schon nur mit der Kurve zu tun
> 
> So, mein Daunloud ist endlich fertig...mal schaun ob ichs entzippen kann.
> 
> ...




mhm des war natürlich nach dem monsterdrop...  

nee k.a. was da war. war irgendwie komisch...

naja zumindest hab ich mich net aufm chickenway verletzt


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2006)

Ich hab mich net verletzt.
Ich hab mir lediglich ein Bikeparkwochenendeerinnerungsgrinding zugelegt. 
Damit ich auch daheim noch was davon hab von dem Wochenende.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. September 2006)




----------



## TimvonHof (25. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bikeparkwochenendeerinnerungsgrinding



dafür hast du aber ganz schön "gejammert" beim essen  . und die geschichte mit dem schlussstrich unter dem dh-track hat sich auch eher wie ne verletzung angehört. wobei, blut ist ja wohl nicht geflossen...

hat noch einer gehört was aus dem stepup to heli geworden ist.

so werd nun was essen und was trinken und was schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2006)

der evil eye is auf jedenfall gefährlicher geworden weil jetzt jeder depp drauf fahren kann auch wenn er net weis was er da tut ... 

ja der jörg war net begeistert vom dh ... und hat auch recht ... das ding is risikoreich ... bin auch mal voll weggerutscht


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2006)

Ne der Dh ist schon voll gut....wenn man des kann und so. 
Aber hatte nur keinen Nerv des alles zu testen und auszuprobieren usw. ,weil mir des andere Zeug ja auch gefallen hat. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> dafür hast du aber ganz schön "gejammert" beim essen  . und die geschichte mit dem schlussstrich unter dem dh-track hat sich auch eher wie ne verletzung angehört. wobei, blut ist ja wohl nicht geflossen...



Paperlapapp......perlapaperlapap usw.
Und gejammert hab ich nur weil der Sonnenschirm minderwertig in der Funktionsausübung war und die Sonne, die die ganze Hitze in mein Gesicht gebündelt hat, nicht abgeschirmte 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> weil der Sonnenschirm minderwertig in der Funktionsausübung war ...
> 
> G.



wow was für ne beschreibung     

achja habt ihr auch die mail vom andreas bekommen...

ich zitiere: "Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr nicht so dunkle Klamotten anhabt, damit man auch was von euch sieht."

======>>>>> ORANGE


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> achja habt ihr auch die mail vom andreas bekommen...
> 
> ich zitiere: "Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr nicht so dunkle Klamotten anhabt, damit man auch was von euch sieht."




....oder in Farben mit genauso vielen Buchstaben wie "dunkel".


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2006)

@Carre: Um wieviel Uhr soll ich denn morgen vor deiner Pamperlesfirma stehen?

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (27. September 2006)

ich geb mich bezüglich der ningelfrage geschlagen...
die funktion des sonnenschirmes war aber durchaus vorhanden. der war nur nicht richtig fokusiert. immerhin hat sein schlagschatten verhindert dass die gebündelte sonne meinen panzer erwärmt und trocknet. war beim wiederanziehen deutlich zu spüren.
also entweder der schatten hat sich meinen panzer ausgesucht weil der genauso riecht wie du - oder du riechst genauso wie mein panzer  
ein schatten hat ja keine augen  

hab übrigens genau richtig zum schlechtem wetter eine grippe bekommen. nun such ich noch einen platz wo ich die hinstellen kann....


----------



## TimvonHof (27. September 2006)

für alle die etwas unter entzug leiden hab ich hier was gefunden. da das system hier keine kmz-files akzeptiert musste ich es leider zipen. ist halt mal wieder ein google earth spot. aber so kann man das geschenk halt erst auspacken


----------



## Klabauterman (27. September 2006)

Mag wer mit mir am Samstag zum Ochsenkopf fahren?
kann auch nu wen mim auto mitnehmen,wenn er zwischen weiden und ochsenkopf ohne größere umwege wohnt


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> für alle die etwas unter entzug leiden hab ich hier was gefunden. da das system hier keine kmz-files akzeptiert musste ich es leider zipen. ist halt mal wieder ein google earth spot. aber so kann man das geschenk halt erst auspacken



Da waren sie wieder meiner 3 Kompiuterprobleme 
Und wieder irgenwas am Bildschirm das sich nimmer wegdrücken läßt  



@Dr. Stefan: Und gehste morgen mit evtentuelle illegale Spots anschauen und suchen 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. September 2006)

ja hätt scha zeit und lust natürlich auch...

ich guck halt später nochmal hier rein und komm dann um die gleiche zeit zur carrearbeitsstätte  

hoffentlich ists wetter net zu schlecht


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2006)

Haben jetzt 16:03,4 Uhr ausgemacht am Bamperlesbetrieb....hab nur jetzt keine zeit für mehr mehr.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. September 2006)

okay.... bin dann dort


----------



## Klabauterman (27. September 2006)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Mag wer mit mir am Samstag zum Ochsenkopf fahren?
> kann auch nu wen mim auto mitnehmen,wenn er zwischen weiden und ochsenkopf ohne größere umwege wohnt




*mal kurz vermerk* 

mag denn niemand mit einer armen seele fahren gehen?


----------



## TimvonHof (28. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da waren sie wieder meiner 3 Kompiuterprobleme
> Und wieder irgenwas am Bildschirm das sich nimmer wegdrücken läßt
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm. hatten wir nicht schon letztes mal festgestellt, dass du mit google earth nicht kompartibel bist  
die große frage die sich mir stellt. hast du das sateliten-bildmach-programm überhaupt installiert? wenn nicht, dann frag doch mal den eman ob er es dir draufmachen kann....
ansonsten tut es mir natürlich leid, dir immer wieder solch arge probleme zu bereiten  
aber dafür kannst du auch sachen runterfahren die deutlich über mein können gehen....
wo kann ich denn das file runterladen wo du dir die schützer ruiniert hast?
g;
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2006)

http://esnips.com/web/paulbreitnersHomeVideos

Hier, nimm die obere Version.
Aber des ist kein File sondern ein Teaser...oder wars doch ein Trailer...oder eine Vorschau??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2006)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> *mal kurz vermerk*
> 
> mag denn niemand mit einer armen seele fahren gehen?




Vielleicht bin ich oben. 
Wollte zwar erst Sonntag mal kurz raufschauen, aber schu´mer mal 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. September 2006)

joah...wär schön!
mag net unbedingt alleine rumfahren!
bis wann weisst des na?

übrigens ein sehr schönes video...
ich glaube ihr fahrt den berg doppelt so schnell runter wie ich lol


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2006)

Mein jetziger Stand ist eher Sonntag Oko.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (28. September 2006)

Logo, da komm ja auch ich  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2006)

Oko ist jetzt schon so gut wie sicher bei mir eerst Sonnteg.

Stefan, du bekommst gleich irgendwann ne SMS wegen einer Samstagsrunde.


@Eman: Wo treibst du dich denn rum...GSee...GK.....oder biste auch daheim??


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. September 2006)

hey, niad so schnell, brauch erst guthaben...
(es wird sich im laufe der näxtn drei stunden erledigt haben)


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2006)

hmm ihr lasst mich allein am geisskopf ? so gemein seit ihr ... mann da bin ich doch verloren


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2006)

@Eman: der Carre ist schon unten...ich brauch erstmal ein Ausruhwochenende 

@Stowold Bou: Der Eman ist net da, also wirds garnetmal anstrengend 


G.


----------



## OLB Phil (29. September 2006)

Habi Dere!

so meld mich auch mal wieder!

Falls jemand noch nich weis:
Fahr mit Andi am SA bis nächsten SA ne Woch an Gardasee zum Biken / Urlaub machen.

Hat jemand von euch Bock / eh geplant, dann gebt ma bescheid.
Ansonsten wünsch ich allen daheimbleibenden ne gute Zeit.

Ach ja könnt euch ja mal mit gedanken machen wegen Saison OKO-Abschluss mit alle weng kommen und evtl Grillen usw.

Mein Nicki Hase muss leider daheim bleiben da kein Urlaub!

@jörg sollen wir die dann "auch noch a baar" mitbringen ???

CU Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2006)

Ja, ein baar hübsche Mädels 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. September 2006)

ich bin bis ezt zu 75% morgen am oko...
ich glaub,dass ich notfalls alleine fahr,dann sieht zumindest niemand wenns mich auf die fresse legt 

sonntag wär zwar a ne möglichkeit,aber ich trau dem wetter nicht so...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. September 2006)

@LB Jörg und LB Stefan sehr gut  sagts halt bescheid wegen wo und wann
bis denne

@klabauterman doch, los, geh am sonntag, ich will nämlich auch am sonntag



...wenn ich dann noch kann...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. September 2006)

jepp werd wohl sonntag auch oko sein und morgen dann eben klassische runde....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. September 2006)

excellent!
(ein eventueller schreibfehler dient nur zu eurem amùsement...)


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2006)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @LB Jörg und LB Stefan sehr gut  sagts halt bescheid wegen wo und wann
> bis denne
> 
> @klabauterman doch, los, geh am sonntag, ich will nämlich auch am sonntag
> ...




Also haben jetzt 12 Uhr Silberhaus ausgemacht.

Wennste net weißt wo des ist könn´mer uns auch 11:45 in Neusorg treffen (von dort sind´s noch ca 7min).


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. September 2006)

also durch neusorg komm ich ja eh, da könntma uns echt dort scho treffn

...sonst krieg ich vorher scho panik...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2006)

Ja, dann machen wir halt um 11:45 Uhr an der Pizzaria.
Des große schwarze Auto ist dann meins.

G. 

PS: Falls des noch irgendwer liest und mitfahren will einfach zum Silberhaus kommen


----------



## OLB Carre (29. September 2006)

sersn, bin samstag und sonntag am gk! also eman, net ! bis dann!
da carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2006)

doch ich heule 

noch dazu tun mir die rippen und das kreuz weh 

und dann bin ich auch noch fast allein ...

egal ... lad grad zelt und so ein *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (30. September 2006)

alter!
das goadgap geknackt was soll da noch sein! eventuelle der skinny in 3,5m höhe mit dem drop to full speed ....
ich werd nicht mehr, eman! was ist aus dir geworden? warst du nicht mal ein radler wie wir alle, nur mit entschieden mehr kondition? und jetzt wills du in nwd7 mitmachen????  

ich drück dir alle daumen am gk - der eman ist einer von denen die alles fahren können, auch wenns nicht dazu gedacht ist gefahren zu werden.

@jörg, nettes vidio übrigens, kommt garnet raus wie steil das da eigentlich ist.
was mach ich nur - es bereitet sich schon jeder auf die skisaison vor und ich hab noch ger keine lust dazu....


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

Ja, der Wastl hat gesten gesagt das ich auch dieses Jahr Skistecken bekomme
Pohh, ich bin gerade jetzt aufgestanden und die armen Kerle stehen jetzt am, oder fahren gerade Lift.
Obwohl, bei der entspannten Filmcrew wird der Emän wohl ständigt vibrierend und zappelnd Unterenergieabgabe haben 


Fahr heut mit, ist der letzte Tag ohne Schnee 
Welches Video meinst du jetzt eigentlich?


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (30. September 2006)

das preview-teaser-heiss-mach-vid


----------



## Klabauterman (30. September 2006)

wie schauts denn strecken und wettertechnisch am oko aus?
hats  heut geregnet?
strecke trocken?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

Sind heute auf unserer Tour ja auch auf dem Oko gewesen und den unteren Teil der Strecke gefahren.
Und es waren die super Rollerbedingungen 
Freu mich schon auf morgen 

Ein paar allgemeine Tagesbilder kommen noch.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. September 2006)

jap,warn echt guter tag!!

okopf müss ma echt nu ausnutzn, solangs nu so schön is!
bis denne
grüsse


----------



## Klabauterman (30. September 2006)

@ Steinwaldjunge:
also ich steh dann morgen zwischen 3/4 9e und 9e irgendwo in thumsenreuth rum und ruf dich an


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

Hier mal 3 Bilder von heute.
Wer den Weg der auf dem Foto ist, wo der Dr. Q so schaut, vorher gekannt hat, der wird geschockt von diesem Bild sein....jetzt ein Qualitätswanderweg 
Ansonsten die üblichen verdachtigen Wegstellen. 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. September 2006)

@klabauterman
hey!
ja, sehr gut!!
hmm, da gäbs sogar ne adresse
(schick ich dir...)
wird wahrscheinlich eh alles draussen rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (30. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 Bilder von heute.
> Wer den Weg der auf dem Foto ist, wo der Dr. Q so schaut, vorher gekannt hat, der wird geschockt von diesem Bild sein....jetzt ein Qualitätswanderweg
> Ansonsten die üblichen verdachtigen Wegstellen.
> 
> G.




mhm du musst natürlich noch dazu schreiben welcher weg des ist bzw wo genau ich verrat nur soviel dass man da vorher von ner mauer runterspringen kann, wenn net grad autos davor stehen... 
und dass es auf dem weg jetzt eine schlüsselstelle weniger gibt und das es jetzt bald im fichtelgebirge keine wege mehr gibt bei denen man federweg > 130 mm braucht und ... und ... und ... und ... 

traurig traurig

aber mal wieder ne richtig gute tour gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2006)

Oh , hab ich doch glatt vergessen hinzuschreiben wo genau des ist 
Also zwischen Seehaus und der nächsten Forststraße besteht jetzt eine Hochgeschwindigkeitspiste mit einmal dazwischen kurz bremsen um flowig durch die Exschlüsselstelle zu fahren.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Oktober 2006)

Wieso machen die sowas


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2006)

Des hält auf Dauer eh net, besonders im nach der Schlüßelstellebereich.
Jetzt hats halt Flow und noch ein paar Kicker rein dann haben wir optisch ne Wistlerline 
Aber da läßt sich schon wirklich was machen für mehr Fahrspaß ohne das wir schuld sind

Fürn Emän, falls er nicht gerade in Deggendorf ist, gibts natürlich jetzt ein großes Problem.
Wie arch muß ich vor der Schlüßelstelle abremsen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh , hab ich doch glatt vergessen hinzuschreiben wo genau des ist
> Also zwischen Seehaus und der nächsten Forststraße besteht jetzt eine Hochgeschwindigkeitspiste mit einmal dazwischen kurz bremsen um flowig durch die Exschlüsselstelle zu fahren.
> 
> G.



jepp das triff den nagel auf den kopf


----------



## lowfat (1. Oktober 2006)

Das ist sicher Teil des 40Mrd.â¬-Steuerverschwendungsprogramms, das der Bund der Steuerzahler jedes Jahr dokumentiert. Man kann nur instÃ¤ndig hoffen, daÃ der Rest der Strecke nicht auch noch gebÃ¼gelt werden soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (1. Oktober 2006)

hui war ein feucht fröhlicher tag am ochsenkopf!
der neue drop fährt sich sehr schön !

nur irgendwas hat der oko gegen meine vorderräder...
fordert irgendwie bei jedem zweiten mal wo ich dorten bin eine felge als tribut

@unbekannt:
nochmal danke für die schraube


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2006)

Ahh.....dein Schraubenproblem. Des wollt ich mir ja auch noch anschauen.
Aber scheinst ja jetzt eine zu haben 
Man sieht sich ja eh wieder, denke ich.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (1. Oktober 2006)

so, sind wieder heil vom GK zurück! bin gott sei dank des roadgap gesprungen, aber erst als ein suzuki jeep drunter stand! sind auf jeden fall super aufnahmen geworden! dere! 
da carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh , hab ich doch glatt vergessen hinzuschreiben wo genau des ist
> Also zwischen Seehaus und der nächsten Forststraße besteht jetzt eine Hochgeschwindigkeitspiste mit einmal dazwischen kurz bremsen um flowig durch die Exschlüsselstelle zu fahren.
> 
> G.



man das kann doch net wahr sein  damit is der donau eschingen trail geschichte ... weil das ja schon das kernstück war  
ich dacht eigentlich das die hauptwanderwege schon ein wenig sicherer vor solchen eingriffen wären

geisskopf war auf jedenfall geil (und man sollts net glaub ohne regen) ... auch wenn uns von einem gewissen dominik aus cham gezeigt wurd wie das alles eigentlich geht 

das dh filmen heut mitm ralf war mehr auf gleicher augenhöhe


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Oktober 2006)

jap, warn schöna tag-rutschich und glitschich-aber saugaal!!
und der neue drop fährt sich echt sahne!!

bis denne
greetz


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2006)

Ahh, schön zu hören das ihr alle noch gesund seit.
Gibts dann irgendwann noch einen 2ten Vorschauthraedteaser 


@SG. Und haste des CaiDom Video schon angeschaut...bist ja ein paarmal drauf.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2006)

bis ende des jahres soll das fertige video kommen ... mal schauen was da rauskommt ... der obere teil vom geisskopf downhill kommt glaub ich schon recht schön rüber ... hüpf hüpf hüpf  (leider (oder zum glück) hat einer gefehlt der dummheiten in der luft macht *ggg* )

was mir noch einfällt... der carre und ich peilen mal für 14/15.10. winterberg an ...


----------



## olimtbfully (2. Oktober 2006)

Servus Leute,
an alle Ochsenkopf-Rider, hätte vor am kommenden Samstag
mal an den OK zu fahren, da aber die Wetteraussichten Wasser
von oben voraussagen??
Hier meine Frage?
Kann man am OK bei Nässe auch noch einigermaßen Fahren, oder ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen, ist es bloß ne rutscherei oder kann man die Strecke
dort trotzdem rocken?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Infos,
Gruss Oli


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2006)

Der eine ist in Wildbad trainieren für nächstes Wochenende....hast nommal Glück gehabt 

14/15er...schaumer mal ist ja noch 2 Wochen hin.
Morgen soll ja des Wetter richtig übel werden 

@Carre oder ohl: Hab da noch 2 Spotideen. Einmal in Mak bei Nacht und einmal bei Fichtelberg.
Des 2te bastel bzw. probier ich vielleicht heute evtl. noch aus....wobei des Wetter schon ziemlich noch unten ausschaut. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2006)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> an alle Ochsenkopf-Rider, hätte vor am kommenden Samstag
> mal an den OK zu fahren, da aber die Wetteraussichten Wasser
> von oben voraussagen??
> ...



Hmmh, alles eine Reifenfrage und Fahrfeeling.
Es gibt Leute die sagen bei Regen ist es richtig geil 
Andere fangen auf der Strecke dann eher des schieben an.
Also leicht ist es dann net, aber trotzdem gut möglich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olimtbfully (2. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar,
hab zwar nur Big Bettys drauf, aber ich denke wenns net aus Kübeln
pisst, probier ich es aus, haben ja nur ca. 1-Stunde Fahrzeit aus Erlangen,
Danke schon mal Jörg,
Gruss Oli


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Oktober 2006)

@Jörg
Ja  
Da sieht ma auch gut wie ich auf der Skipiste wegen dem vor mir in son Loch fahren musste  

@14+15
Hm also wenns da noch net schneit oder gefriert wär ich dabei


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der eine ist in Wildbad trainieren für nächstes Wochenende....hast nommal Glück gehabt



fürs video wärs besser gewesen wenn er da gewesen wär ... für uns net


----------



## flob (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Wollen morgen zum Ochsenkopf.....
Jetzt siehts wegen den Wettervorhersagen ja net so rosig aus 

Plant sonst noch jemand zu kommen, damit wir net ganz so allein sind?


grüße flo


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, alles eine Reifenfrage und Fahrfeeling.
> Es gibt Leute die sagen bei Regen ist es richtig geil
> Andere fangen auf der Strecke dann eher des schieben an.
> Also leicht ist es dann net, aber trotzdem gut möglich.
> ...



obacht wenn der jörg mit "feeling" anfängt. der skinny am gk in 3,5m höhe ist auch eine frage vom feeling.....
oko geht definitiv bei regen. wird nur mörder-anstrengend! und ein paar der holzsachen sind dann etwas rutschig. ich hab bei regen schon mal einen klasse body-grind auf dem steilen holzsprung hingelegt. aber ich fahr ja auch mit pressuresuit  
mit betties isses evt etwas rutschig, aber ich hab die schwalbe nie wirklich drauf gehabt - vielleicht greifen die ja prima.... highroller slow rezay und supertacky ist genau die richtige kombi in unseren breitengraden...


----------



## Klabauterman (2. Oktober 2006)

joah...die holzsachen sind bei regen teilweiße hübsch rutschig...
hab gestern bei dem neuen drop auch einen schönen rutscher bis ins loch geschaft...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2006)

flob schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wollen morgen zum Ochsenkopf.....
> Jetzt siehts wegen den Wettervorhersagen ja net so rosig aus
> ...




Hmmh, wettertechnisch scheint es ja morgen in der Gegend richtig mieß zu sein 
Also des könnte dann schon ein Flob (Vorsicht Wortspiel )werden.
Aber feeling ist alles 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2006)

okopf bei beginnender nässe (wenn noch nicht zuviele gefahren sind) is geilomatik ... rutscht genausoviel das es nen megaspass macht

wenn schon viele runter sind und den dreck auf die felsen gefahren haben wird es ne rutschpartie ... aber machbar

okopf im regen is eher sch... aber da gibts kaum strecken die das gut verkraften (geisskopf alter dh war so eine die da gut ging)

so wie das wetter angesagt is wirds keine schöne sache


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2006)

@klabauterman ... wer bist du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2006)

Des ist der mit dem krummen Vorderrad 

G.


----------



## showman (2. Oktober 2006)

Und dem Schraubenproblem.

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Oktober 2006)

Waren heut nochmal am Ochsenkopf und es ging echt fein trotzt leichtem Regen.
Meiner Frau hats auch nix ausgemacht. 
Sie war sogar schneller als bei trockener Strecke. Wahrscheinlich weil sie nich so viel Bremsen konnte  

Morgen solls aber richtig regnen. Würde auch noch mal gern fahren und bin am überlegen.


----------



## OLB Carre (2. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Carre oder ohl: Hab da noch 2 Spotideen. Einmal in Mak bei Nacht und einmal bei Fichtelberg.
> Des 2te bastel bzw. probier ich vielleicht heute evtl. noch aus....wobei des Wetter schon ziemlich noch unten ausschaut.
> 
> G.



hab mitm kameramann stefan mal donnerstag nacht ausgemacht! vorher a weng dart spielen und dann bissl filmen! treppenh...?! und treppens... in mak! soll ja alles beleuchtet sein! können ja noch mal telefonen! dere!
da carré!


----------



## flob (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Da mein Cousin extra aus München gekommen ist um den super Fichtlride mal live zu erleben sind wir morgen aufjedenfall da!
Wir hoffen eigentlich nur das es kein Dauerregen wird..... 

Kanns trotzdem kaum erwarten 

Schönen Abend noch!

mfg flo


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> hab mitm kameramann stefan mal donnerstag nacht ausgemacht! vorher a weng dart spielen und dann bissl filmen! treppenh...?! und treppens... in mak! soll ja alles beleuchtet sein! können ja noch mal telefonen! dere!
> da carré!



Bin da in der Arbeit abends  
Bist du eigentlich in Neusorg morgen?

@Showie: warst wohl du der Typ der mit den Schrauben ausgeholfen hat?

@Batman: kriegst irgendwie garnet genug  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (2. Oktober 2006)

Ne war ich net aber ich habs mitgekriegt das er ne Schraube gebraucht hat als er uns sein Vorderrad gezeigt hat. Hätt mich fragen sollen weil Schrauben hab ich scho immer a paar dabei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Oktober 2006)

Bin August und September überhaupt nich zum FAhren gekommen.
Daher nehm ich jetzt alles mit was geht

Außerdem mag ich bei Schlamm den Aspekt des totalen vollsauens  
Momentan pißts aber ganz schön, so daß ich allein fahren müßte und das wird irgendwann auch fad.


----------



## Klabauterman (2. Oktober 2006)

des mit der schraube war irgendein unbekannter fahrer... war schon mittags, der hatte zufälligerweiße sogar eine passende dabei sonst hätte ich ab 1e schon nimmer fahren können


----------



## showman (3. Oktober 2006)

Dann hättest wenigstens dein Vorderrad gerettet   Aber Verluste gibts in jedem Krieg  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Meiki (3. Oktober 2006)

eure Strecke is bei Nässe und Schlamm am geilsten,richtig super!!!!  
Waren am Sonntag da,ein Spaß war des


----------



## flob (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Wir waren heute den ganzen Tag am Ochsenkopf!
Natürlich hatten wir Dauerregen.....
Aber es war trotz voll geil  
Ging super zufahren!

Hab mich endlich über den letzen Sprung bei der Talstation drübergelassen und der Lift lief nur für uns - absolut super Liftpersonal!!! 
War also wieder ein klasse Tag am Ochsenkopf 

mfg flo


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Oktober 2006)

Hey Leude!!
muss doch mal kurz nachfragen wann der lift zumacht,oder pause oder macht er überhaupt zu, so kurz vor der skisaison?
weil ich muss es doch ausnutzen so langs geht

grüsse!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Oktober 2006)

blöde smilies


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2006)

ende oktober


----------



## Klabauterman (3. Oktober 2006)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Hey Leude!!
> muss doch mal kurz nachfragen wann der lift zumacht,oder pause oder macht er überhaupt zu, so kurz vor der skisaison?
> weil ich muss es doch ausnutzen so langs geht
> 
> grüsse!!!



mein vorderrad müsste wieder zum hinbiegen sein!

am wochenende flossenbürg wenns trocken ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2006)

Meld mich mal vorsichtig für Sonntag zum okolieren an wenns Wetter einigermaßen is.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Meld mich mal vorsichtig für Sonntag zum okolieren an wenns Wetter einigermaßen is.
> 
> Gruß Showman



einigermaßen was?  
du meinst wenn wir bis dahin nicht ersoffen sind gehen wir am oko raften????


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Meld mich mal vorsichtig für Sonntag zum okolieren an wenns Wetter einigermaßen is.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Schade showie,wenn ich sonntag nicht schon in finale wäre, ging ich mit in fichtelgeb. Aber andersmal klappts scho,hoffe ich.
gruss metzi


----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> einigermaßen was?
> du meinst wenn wir bis dahin nicht ersoffen sind gehen wir am oko raften????



Regnets bei euch??? Bei uns war sogar a bissl Sonne.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Regnets bei euch???



jep ... als ich zuletzt draussen war  (so 1900) regen und 8 grad.
aber der oko ist ja luftlinie noch 55km weg, da kann sich am wetter ne menge tun.
mit etwas "verhandlungsgeschick" kann ich am sonntag auch ein paar stunden kommen. aber ich würd noch nicht drauf wetten.....


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2006)

hier in rgbg bin grad in nen schönen sonnenuntergang reingefahren  wahalla DH mit ner mirage in fast dunkelheit is interessant 

und wo ich grad dabei bin ...

mein arbeitsgerät (1800 kV)


----------



## Klabauterman (5. Oktober 2006)

was ist denn das fürn ding?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2006)

Kennst sowas net. 
In dem braunen Flüssigkeitszylinder kommen die aus Menschenteile zusammengenähten Körper rein und dann wird des Dach beim nächsten Gewitter geöffnet und man wartet auf einen Blitzeinschlag...logisch, oder 

Bin heute auch bei Sonnenschein eine Neusorgrunde gefahren.
Beim rumklettern an der eisernen Brücke hab ich an einem Stahlträger dann meinen Stefaniebutton vom Camelback verloren
Aber ein schöner sonniger Tag war es schon. 

@Carre: Mir ist wieder ein genialer Spotts eingefallen für einen irren Stund fürs Video.  
Und dann noch einer.
Außerdem funktioniert der "bei Fichtelberg" Spot auf jedenfall.
War mal zu Fuß dort die Lage überprüfen.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2006)

fast richtig  das ding kann nen blitz selbst erzeugen 

@jörg ... ich befürcht mal das im vergleich zu den gestylten drops vom dominik am wurzel purzel dein stund verblassen wird :-O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fast richtig  das ding kann nen blitz selbst erzeugen
> 
> @jörg ... ich befürcht mal das im vergleich zu den gestylten drops vom dominik am wurzel purzel dein stund verblassen wird :-O



Von wegen, meine sind viel gefährlicher und sogar einer auf einem 20m hohem Shore (der ist allerdings so 90cm breit, was sich aber bei 20m relativiert ) und und und.......  

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (5. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Von wegen, meine sind viel gefährlicher und sogar einer auf einem 20m hohem Shore (der ist allerdings so 90cm breit, was sich aber bei 20m relativiert ) und und und.......
> 
> G.




da macht man dann wahrscheinlich nur einmal einen Fehler


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Oktober 2006)

@klabauterman
dere! jap, komm dieses wochenend nach hause und wollt eigentlich scho irgendwas machn! schau ma mal, wies wetter wird...


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Oktober 2006)

hui... hab lieder schlecht nachrichten!die felge war so ein bisschen irreperabel verbogen...
mit etwas glück kommt morgen schon die neue,ansonsten bin ich wohl eher erst ab montag wieder einsatzfähig 
aber ich würde dir zuschauen wie dus in flossenbürg versuchst lol


----------



## OLB Carre (6. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Carre: Mir ist wieder ein genialer Spotts eingefallen für einen irren Stund fürs Video.
> Und dann noch einer.
> Außerdem funktioniert der "bei Fichtelberg" Spot auf jedenfall.
> War mal zu Fuß dort die Lage überprüfen.



ja super, bin gespannt! könn ma nächste woche mal angreifen! 
warn gestern nacht in rawatz filmen! treppenset...ich bin nicht in den bach danach abgetaucht! aufnahmen sind gut geworden, irre Farben!  
bei uns is des WE kirwa! mal schaun ob ich am sonntag scho gradaus schaun kann!? wenn ja, dann komm ich scho am sonntag rauf! irgendwo bissl fahrn gehn! 
na dann bis dann! 
da Carré!


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Oktober 2006)

@eman... du hat eine 10m hohe lichtbogenlampe für dein bike gebaut und arbeitest da drinnen auch? ganz besonders gut gefallen mir die beiden tanks mit dem 2komponenten treibstoff zur energieerzeugung. 

da bekommt der walhalla-dh ein ganz neue bedeutung.

tim
NUR DIE HARTEN KOMMN IN GARTEN
und die härteren kriegn die gärtnerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (6. Oktober 2006)

ach ja - wenn ichs am sonntag den _8.10._ (!!!!!) zum oko schaffen sollte, was noch in den sternen steht, ist der eman dann auch da? ich frag ja nur so.... ohne Hintergrund... weils mich halt einfach interessiert.... echt!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht wenn sein Rad wieder gerade ist und funktioniert.
Weil nach der ersten Montage der neuen Blitzplasmalampe hat sich der Rahmen verbogen.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Oktober 2006)

ich dacht ja nur, weil der 8te der 26te ist


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> ich dacht ja nur, weil der 8te der 26te ist




??????ratter ratter????????ratter ratter????

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> ich dacht ja nur, weil der 8te der 26te ist




Entwarnug, jetzt hab ichs verstanden 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Oktober 2006)

heyyy!
@klabauterman
alls kloa  kann heut aber auch nu niad, muss versuchen irgendwo möbel zu kaufen, hab keine lust mehr aufm boden zu schlafen und von ner schachtel zu essen...


schöne grüsse an ALLE!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2006)

Was macht denn morgen so wer was wo.
Werd wohl nommal nur okolieren.

@Eman: Fallst du net nur älter wirst und auch okolieren tust, sollst deinen RC Dämpfer mitbringen für eine Reperatur.

@Showie: Wetter ist sogar heute schon bis jetzt, mit Tendenz besser, ganz gut.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2006)

ok, nach ersten sondierungsgesprächen steigen die chancen dass ich morgen okolieren kann. ist halt nicht sooo einfach.
ab wann werden okolatöre vor ort sein?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2006)

fährt heut irgendwer irgendwo? 
sollten auch mal über die mögliche veranstaltung (rennen) nächstes jahr am ochsenkopf reden.

morgen bin ich evtl ne tour am arber mitfahrn ... 

gestern hatt ich in kehlheim ne super nachttour (@jörg ... hab sogar die  befreiungshalle umrundet  )


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gestern hatt ich in kehlheim ne super nachttour (@jörg ... hab sogar die  befreiungshalle umrundet  )



Drum wird es Nacht gewesen sein worden ist 


@TvH: Des hängt immer von der morgentlichen Aufstehtortur ab.
Weißt schon, manchmal will nur ein Bein raus. Dann irgendwann doch beide, aber dann will der Restkörper net usw. 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (7. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Showie: Wetter ist sogar heute schon bis jetzt, mit Tendenz besser, ganz gut.



Also so wies warscheinlich ausschaut wirst mich morgen ertragen müssen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Drum wird es Nacht gewesen sein worden ist
> 
> 
> @TvH: Des hängt immer von der morgentlichen Aufstehtortur ab.
> ...



dann geb ich dir einfach den tip am abend vorher 2 liter wasser zu trinken  
dann geht das mit dem aufstehen ganz fix

so wies aussieht hats aber wieder netten frühnebel. wobei... hat auch was im nebel zu fahren... ahc ich weiss nicht. die blöde mittagspause macht alle vernünftigen pläne zu nichte


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2006)

Wenn´s Wetter schön ist + Wochenende + Sonnatg. Da wird es keine Mittagspause geben.

Arber wäre natürlich auch net schlecht. 
Aber Emän + weiter CC´ler + Arber, der von unten gesehen hoch ist =     ³


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2006)

CCler sind das net  die wissen schon was sie da tun und finden sogar den legendären M-Weg gut 

war gestern netmal die einzige HID lampe 

was aber gegen arber spricht is das die sehr früh losfahren und zweimal rauf wollen ... da is liftfahrn halt schon verlockend *gg*

wie schauts eigentlich jetzt mit winterberg aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und zweimal rauf wollen



            




Winterberg fällt bei mir jetzt mittlerweile aus. 

Aber dafür kauf ich dieses Jahr auch noch so ein transportables Flutlicht.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2006)

zweimal rauf? das sind definitiv cc-ler  
der arber ist ja bergab schon steil - da will ich mir die andere richtung gar net vorstellen. nimm einen gurt und ein paar seile mit  

winterberg möcht ich den herbst schon nochmal machen. wenns wetter hinhaut, halt.


arber: http://www.arber.de/webcam/bilder1/livebild2.jpg
momentan siehts da eher nass aus - aber das ist so eine sache mit den livebildern


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> zweimal rauf? das sind definitiv cc-ler



zumindest keine so gurken wie ihr


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zumindest keine so gurken wie ihr



aua... es tut jedesmal wieder weh wenn man so hart auf sein kleines defizit in sachen kondition hingewiesen wird. das problem ist, es tut auch weh dieses defizit zu beseitigen.....
dann mach ich mir nun ein beir auf und tu was gegen den schmerz


----------



## showman (7. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> dann mach ich mir nun ein beir auf und tu was gegen den schmerz



Ich bekenn mich als Gurke und mach mit   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (8. Oktober 2006)

wtter sieht gut aus, auch wenns recht kalt ist (bei uns 4 grad und die wetterstation vom oko ist heute nacht gestorben )
bis dann,
tim

@jörg: AUFWACHEN!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> wtter sieht gut aus, auch wenns recht kalt ist (bei uns 4 grad und die wetterstation vom oko ist heute nacht gestorben )
> bis dann,
> tim
> 
> @jörg: AUFWACHEN!!!



hihi wetterstation tatsächlich tot... 

mhm vielleicht komm ich heut auch an oko, wenn aber dann weng später erst, mal sehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2006)

Gäääähn, so geschafft.

Erstmal @Eman: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
Wieder ein Schritt weiter zu dem Punkt wo´s dann rückwärts geht 


Am Oko scheint ja die Sonne.....oben zumindestet.
Unten ist ja heftigster Nebel. 
Perfektes über dem Wolkenwetter 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2006)

....und auf der Flecklseite hat es 6 bis 13.3 Grad bei Meganebel.
Auf der anderen Seite des Berges scheint von oben bis unten die Sonne...also einfach mal da runterfahren.
Da hat es 13 Grad.......beim runterfahren und sogar 30 beim rauffahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2006)

also ich komm zum okopf ... arber war mir zuviel stress (hätt um 9:00 unten sein müssen )


----------



## OLB Carre (8. Oktober 2006)

ja eman, von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag!  
oko wird bei mir heut nix! dere!

da carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (8. Oktober 2006)

so, wieder zurück.
gegessen, kinder versorgt, alles gut.
ich kenn den oko ja hauptsächlich mit regenwetter und ich muss sagen, bei sonne ändert sich da aber nicht viel  

@jörg - die nette Dame, die fotos vom zielsprung gemacht hat, het mir versprochen ich komm über dich! also über dich an die fotos ran. dann versuch mal das aus der dame keine lügnerin wird  

das schlimme an orangen trikos ist, jeder bekommt mit wenn du mist baust


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2006)

Biste wie immer auf einmal nimmer dagewesen 
Und du warst ja heute voll im Sportastefanlook unterwegs 
Ich sag dir bescheid wenn ich die Fotos irgendwo endeck 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> so, wieder zurück.
> gegessen, kinder versorgt, alles gut.
> ich kenn den oko ja hauptsächlich mit regenwetter und ich muss sagen, bei sonne ändert sich da aber nicht viel
> 
> ...



 
jepp orange shirts sind eben total pogo....  
bin heut mit bruder mal ne runde fahn gewesen weil der ja auch fast nie zeit hat und dann hab ich des heut mal oko vor gezogen...


----------



## OLB Carre (8. Oktober 2006)

jungs und mädels, sagt mal bescheid wer mit nach winterberg fährt! können dann besser planen! 
haberdeeré, da carré!


----------



## EL_Rey (9. Oktober 2006)

Wie schauts zur zeit am oko aus, wann war das letzte mal regen ? Ist die Strecke trocken ?


----------



## olimtbfully (9. Oktober 2006)

Servus El Rey,
war am Samstag dort, allerdings das erste Mal, trotz teilweise Nässe von
oben, von unten sowieso,  war alles super zu fahren. Wir sahen aus wie die Schweine. Soll ja diese Woche schön bleiben, also denke ich das da schnell alles abtrocknet, hier ist aber im Vergleich zu anderen Bikeparks bei Nässe super zu fahren, auch keine Probleme mit den Wurzeln usw.

ps. großes Kompliment an alle Lettenbrüder und Erbauer dieser Strecke.
habt Ihr echt sauber gemacht und macht sehr viel Spaß da runter zu
shredden, weiter so. Liftpersonal ist auch total io. und sehr net die Jungs.

ps. an alle Leser dieses Beitrags, falls ein RMX-Fahrer dabei ist, schaut euch mal meinen Beitrag/Frage zur Größe des RMX-Rahmens von heute an, evtl.
habt Ihr nen Tip für mich.
Gruss Oli


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2006)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> ps. großes Kompliment an alle Lettenbrüder und Erbauer dieser Strecke.
> habt Ihr echt sauber gemacht und macht sehr viel Spaß da runter zu
> shredden, weiter so. Liftpersonal ist auch total io. und sehr net die Jungs.
> 
> ...



Danke, aber seit gestern weiß ich das es net bei jeder Nässe gut zu fahren geht 
Aber des Lärchenholz hat schon echt gutes Nässegrippverhalten 

Hab keinen RMX Beitrag gefunden, was willste denn wissen.....oder wo steht denn der Beitrag?

G.


----------



## blacksurf (9. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> so, wieder zurück.
> gegessen, kinder versorgt, alles gut.
> ich kenn den oko ja hauptsächlich mit regenwetter und ich muss sagen, bei sonne ändert sich da aber nicht viel
> 
> ...




die nette Dame lügt nie 
Soll ich die Fotos ins Forum stellen oder hast du eine Mailadresse?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> die nette Dame lügt nie
> Soll ich die Fotos ins Forum stellen oder hast du eine Mailadresse?



Natürlich Forum, wills ja auch sehen 

G.


----------



## blacksurf (9. Oktober 2006)

ok, wir machen eine kleine galerie fertig *g*
dauert aber noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (9. Oktober 2006)

hier die versprochene Galerie:
http://www.photo-online.de/00/okolieren06/
Die LichtverhÃ¤ltnisse sind leider im Wald immer ziemlich schwierig und ich hatte die Kamera das erste Mal so richtig in der Hand aber naja ein paar sind trotzdem glaube ich ganz nett gewordenâ¦
Es war wieder Mal arg nett bei euch, so schnell bekommt ihr uns nicht nicht mehr los
Ich hoffe mein Daumen heilt bald!


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2006)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> Servus El Rey,
> war am Samstag dort, allerdings das erste Mal, trotz teilweise Nässe von
> oben, von unten sowieso,  war alles super zu fahren. Wir sahen aus wie die Schweine. Soll ja diese Woche schön bleiben, also denke ich das da schnell alles abtrocknet, hier ist aber im Vergleich zu anderen Bikeparks bei Nässe super zu fahren, auch keine Probleme mit den Wurzeln usw.



welcher ist bei nässe schlechter zu fahrn? nur mal so gefragt ... das gestern war net wirklich schön zu fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2006)

Will auch nimmer in der Arbeit sein 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> welcher ist bei nässe schlechter zu fahrn? nur mal so gefragt ... das gestern war net wirklich schön zu fahrn



Leogang, Todtnau, Schladming 
und alles um Morzine herum


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Oktober 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Leogang, Todtnau, Schladming
> und alles um Morzine herum



todnau geht bei nässe um einiges besser - war letztes jahr beim wolkenbrechen da unten und konnte es deutlich besser laufen lassen.
leogang hat bei nässe ja nix mit fahren zu tun - steckst mit der nabe im dreck....


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2006)

aber wenn ich so nachdenk ... ja ochsenkopf is im mittelfeld wenns nass is 

leogang hmm ... hochinteressant *gg*
todtnau geht ...
schladming is im steilen wurzelfeld sicher interessant ... (war noch net bei nässe dort)
morzine / les gets ... ja wenns länger regnet geht nichts mehr ... beginnender regen macht sogar spass ...
feuerberg teilweise katastrophe
winterberg rutscht mit dem ganzen hang runter

ja ochsenkopf is gar net so schlimm ... waren nur die nachwirkungen von gestern nach einem wochenende geisskopf im trockenen *g* 

@jörg ... hab heut auch 8,89 stunden "gearbeitet"


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2006)

Hmmh...ich bekomm nur 8,15h (=8h und 9min)heut hin.
Naja, den Sonntag wars schon wirklich schlecht. 
Der letzte Sonntag war ja wir eine Staubtrockenfahrt dagegen.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Oktober 2006)

War ja richitg was los  
Und ihr seit ja auch den verbotenen OSh gefahren...  
Ich war am Mittwoch mal dort, bei Todesnässe....
Also die Wanderwege sind da eigentlich echt kein Problem...
aber die O-Line find ich schon...


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Oktober 2006)

danke für das nette äktschfoto  

hab heute meine neue dslr bekommen. traumteil! nur winterreifen hab ich noch keine  

so im nachhinein weiss ich auch nicht warum ich mich den ganzen tag immer wieder hingelegt habe - war noch klasse, der tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (10. Oktober 2006)

hi 
wie is den der aktuelle streckenzustand am oko ?(und is morgen jemand da ?)
hab morgen frei und will entweder oko oder geisi


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2006)

@HvT:Ja so eine neue dslr ist schon was feines 
Aber Wr´s hab ich auch noch net. 


@Stylo: Also Sonntag wars eine Kathastrophe am Oko.
Aber nach 2 schönen Tagen müßte zumindest das Gröbste wieder weg sein. 
Bin leider morgen ab Mittag in der Arbeit. 

G.


----------



## bikerider (10. Oktober 2006)

flob schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wir waren heute den ganzen Tag am Ochsenkopf!
> Natürlich hatten wir Dauerregen.....
> ...



dat war so geil !!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2006)

@Eman: Haste dir schon die neue Freeride gekauft und dich irgendwo im Getümmel gefunden 
Und fährste nächstes Jahr ein 24h Rennen mit. 
Ich fahr aber als Einzelstarter, wenn schon denn schon 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2006)

24 stunden rennen?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 24 stunden rennen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243795


Donnerstag ist außerdem noch Restwegaufnehmen (300m) am Oko.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2006)

aha ... immer alles filmen wenn ich net da bin ... jaja ... weisst das ich keinmal im fichtelgebirge dabei war find ich net schön

zum 24h rennen... das sollen die zuerst mal genehmigt bekommen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2006)

Die letzten 300m Wald unten würdens auch nimmer rausreißen.
Aber du könntest den Drop am Buchstein nommal machen 
Eine Szene in Arzberg soll auch noch anstehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2006)




----------



## puma347 (11. Oktober 2006)

waass heut mal kein beitrag 
komisch


----------



## Schoschi (12. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> waass heut mal kein beitrag
> komisch



hehe, hast recht, man kriegt ja gar nix mehr zum lesen hier.......   

Grüße


----------



## skyper (12. Oktober 2006)

Is den morgen von euch jemand aufm OKO? werde morgen mal wieder von Nbg zum schönen Ochsenkopf fahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2006)

Die Bedingungen im oberen Mittelteil sind immernoch sehr rutschig und nur für Vortgeschrittene spaßig um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken 
Aber 70 % der Strecke gehen echt wieder sehr gut

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (12. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Bedingungen im oberen Mittelteil sind immernoch sehr rutschig und nur für Vortgeschrittene spaßig um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken
> G.



danke..... so ein lob aus deinem mund, bin ich ja gar nicht gewohnt


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2006)

meinte natürlich....nur für Fortschrittliche spaßig und "kontrolliert".

Und wie ich da gestern überhaupt auf ein V gekommen bin weiß ich heut auch nimmer  


G.


----------



## olimtbfully (13. Oktober 2006)

zähle mich mal net so zu den V/Fortgeschrittenen, aber mir hatt es wie
gesagt am letzten Samstag gefallen wie Sau, habe ja auch so ausgeschaut.
ps. LB Jörg, da mein Kiddy etwas kränkelt, weiß ich noch net sicher, ob
ich am Sonntag komme, wenn ja werde ich so ca. um 11.00 Uhr einschlagen.
Evtl. bist du ja auch vertreten, ich fahr ein Nitrous 10 von 2005 mit nem
weißen Sattel(am Anfang), sollte ich dein RMX irgendwo rumspringen sehen,
gebe ich mich zu erkennen.
Gruss Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Phil (13. Oktober 2006)

Sersen,

werd am we wohl auch mit Nicki am Oko mal vertreten sein.
Denk eher So werd mich aber noch mal melden.
Is irgendwas angedacht?

CU Phil


----------



## speedy_j (13. Oktober 2006)

tach schön

wollt am sonntag auch endlich mal am oko aufschlagen und mir die sache mal mit meinem zarten anschauen.

wie sieht es denn mit felsenfeldern oder ähnlichem im oberen teil aus?
würde nämlich auch mein trialbike mitbringen, falls mir einiges sachen zu gefährlich sind oder mir die lust ausgeht.

bräuchte dann ein paar schöne felsen, die trocken sind, wo man ein wenig rum trialen könnte.


----------



## Klabauterman (13. Oktober 2006)

felsen zum rumtrialen solltest oben schon finden,denke ich!

@olimtbfully :
noch ein nitrousfahrer ! HA! wir sollten mal zusammen biken gehn am oko


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2006)

Eigentlich hatte ich bis jetzt am Sonntag eher zu einer Tour tendiert.
Weil´s am Oko nur bedingt schön geht 
Und ich schon mal eine Tuor bei perfekten Bedingungen und super Herbstwetter fahren wollte. 
Aber so gesehen kann ich des auch die darauf folgende Woche jeden Tag nach der Arbeit.
Muß mal noch überlegen.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Oktober 2006)

Also werd morgen mal zum oko schaun  
@Jörg: Bist da auch da  Ich krieg immer noch Geld von dir  
Und ich war jetz wieder mal in so nem ding von euch....wegen Knie...hab irgendein Scheuersyndrom   
Geißkopf will wohl keiner


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2006)

Ne morgen hab ich Kinderklettern und danach tu ich Bouldern tuen tun.
Und schön das du noch Geld von mir bekommst  
Außerdem heißt des Schleudersyndrom wenn man mit abgefahrenen Reifen fährt und wo dagagenrutscht 

G.


----------



## sud (13. Oktober 2006)

oko is übrigens unglaublich unnass. geht komplett gut. (komm nämlich grad von dorten)


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Oktober 2006)

sud schrieb:


> oko is übrigens unglaublich unnass. geht komplett gut. (komm nämlich grad von dorten)



na das klingt doch mal top  Weil am Sonntag werd ich auch mal wieder dort sein  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Also werd morgen mal zum oko schaun
> @Jörg: Bist da auch da  Ich krieg immer noch Geld von dir
> Und ich war jetz wieder mal in so nem ding von euch....wegen Knie...hab irgendein Scheuersyndrom
> Geißkopf will wohl keiner



der carre und ich sind wahrscheinlich am geisskopf am samstag ... winterberg wär man sicher stunden am lift angestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der carre und ich sind wahrscheinlich am geisskopf am samstag ... winterberg wär man sicher stunden am lift angestanden



Und Sonntag?

G.


----------



## mr proper (13. Oktober 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> hier die versprochene Galerie:
> http://www.photo-online.de/00/okolieren06/
> Die Lichtverhältnisse sind leider im Wald immer ziemlich schwierig und ich hatte die Kamera das erste Mal so richtig in der Hand aber naja ein paar sind trotzdem glaube ich ganz nett geworden
> Es war wieder Mal arg nett bei euch, so schnell bekommt ihr uns nicht nicht mehr los
> Ich hoffe mein Daumen heilt bald!



Ihr sägge warum jibt es sowat nich bei uns


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und Sonntag?
> 
> G.



evtl. grosser arber ... oder aber zillertal bei den vertridern ganz evtl *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> evtl. grosser arber ... oder aber zillertal bei den vertridern ganz evtl *gg*



  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2006)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ihr sägge warum jibt es sowat nich bei uns




Jedem was er verdient 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2006)

@Eman: Bei den Vertridern wird man wohl eine Lampe brauchen 
Bekomme aber bald meine Superlampe. 
Dann komm ich auch mal unter der Woche nach Regensburg deine neuen Strecken testen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit felsenfeldern oder ähnlichem im oberen teil aus?
> würde nämlich auch mein trialbike mitbringen, falls mir einiges sachen zu gefährlich sind oder mir die lust ausgeht.



Die Schnapsidee hatte ich am letzten Sonntag auch. Trialmässig gibt die Strecke nichts her. Ich habe mir nur die Knie angehauen und das Trialbike schnell wieder gegen das Fully eingetauscht. Federweg rules am Oko.

Unterhalb des Gipfelhauses gibt es ein Felsenfeld. Trialmäßig habe ich das aber noch nicht untersucht.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2006)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die Schnapsidee hatte ich am letzten Sonntag auch. Trialmässig gibt die Strecke nichts her. Ich habe mir nur die Knie angehauen und das Trialbike schnell wieder gegen das Fully eingetauscht. Federweg rules am Oko.
> 
> Unterhalb des Gipfelhauses gibt es ein Felsenfeld. Trialmäßig habe ich das aber noch nicht untersucht.




...und des Felsenfeld ist immer trocken 
Aber in Wirklichkeit ist des gar kein Felsenfeld sondern ein Blockmeer und des, des am Ochsenkopf oben ist, des gibt es auf der ganzen Welt nur am Ochsenkopf oben. 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. Oktober 2006)

@lowfat
ich hatte auch nicht vor, die strecke mit dem trialbike runter zu düsen. dann würde die strecke sofort wegen lärmbelästigung geschlossen werden. ;-) will einfach nur naturtrial machen, wenn es sich anbietet. 

da ich ja auch nur vorn federweg habe und das auch nicht massig, muss ich die strecke halt mit fahrtechnik meistern und die chickenways nehmen wenn es mir vom springen her zu sehr materiallastig wird.

@jörg
wie schätz du denn das blockmeer ein?
wie hoch sind so die felsen und hast vielleicht irgendwo noch ein bild davon?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> wie schätz du denn das blockmeer ein?
> wie hoch sind so die felsen und hast vielleicht irgendwo noch ein bild davon?



Hab komischerweise kein einziges Bild wo des drauf ist 
Ist halt ein klassisches Blockmeer 
Die Felsen sind eher kleine Brocken, geht bergab und man könnte es an einer Stelle sogar evtl. Federwegsdurchfahren.
Durchlaufen bzw. darauf entlanglaufen kann man überall.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (14. Oktober 2006)

relativ große blöcke mit glatter aber nicht arg rutschiger oberfläche. zu fuß "bekletterbar" auch ohne nie hände nehmen zu müssen. ich denk für ne stunde ist das sicher ein hübscher spielplatz mit dem trial. sind außerdem ne menge leute da die fotos von dir machen werden.
ein richtiges bild hab ich nicht aber hier ist so was wo man evt erahnen kann was da rumliegt:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreas_helke/46752738/

warse mal in der luisenburg - so ähnlich aber nicht so gigantisch... 
bin kein trialer, daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ob des da spass macht oder nicht.

bin am so evt auch wieder am oko.
noch am überlegen, evt oko, evt so+mo winterberg (viele leute halt), wie siehts denn mit steinach aus, gibt die strecke was her?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2006)

Des Bild ist ja garnet vom Blockmeer, des ist vom Wahrzeichenblock.
Relativ groß  Wobei wir ja da wieder bei dem Wort Relativ wären 
So ein Stein in der Suppe usw.  
Ich würde sagen die sind relativ klein bzw. unhoch, weil man nie auch nur eine Hand braucht um auf einen raufzukommen beim Durchlaufen.

G.


----------



## lowfat (14. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und des Felsenfeld ist immer trocken
> Aber in Wirklichkeit ist des gar kein Felsenfeld sondern ein Blockmeer und des, des am Ochsenkopf oben ist, des gibt es auf der ganzen Welt nur am Ochsenkopf oben.
> 
> G.



irgendwann lerne ichs noch, das ochsenkopfisch


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2006)

Hier, hab noch ein Bild vom Blockmeer auf der Platte bei uns.
Des Blockmeer auf der Platte ist wiederum des einzige Blockmeer auf der Platte  des auf der Welt auf der Platte ist.

G.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (14. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> ..., wie siehts denn mit steinach aus, gibt die strecke was her?


In Steinach läuft der Lift nicht mehr!


----------



## speedy_j (14. Oktober 2006)

danke für die fotos, aber wahrscheinlich muss ich mir erst mal selbst ein bild davon machen. werd das trialbike auf jeden fall mitnehmen. 

@jörg
von oben nach unten mit viel federweg kann ja jeder fahren. 
aber wie sieht es in die andere richtung aus? 
bist du nun morgen auch da, oder fährst du eine tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (14. Oktober 2006)

ich kann mir vorstellen dass du ne MÄNGE ärger bekommst wenn du versuchst die o-line rauf zu fahren. ich zumindest wär sauer wenn mir einer entgegen kommt. 
aber du meinst sicher einen der wanderwege hochfahren. das ist zum teil aber auch recht steil und geröllig.
tip: mim lift hoch und mit viel federweg runter  

bin dann morgen evt auch wieder dabei.
winterberg ist mir echt zu weit im moment - masnn ich bin alt geworden und gk am sonntag..... da stapelt sichs doch auch schon wieder. 
steinach is discht - danke für den tip. mit dem eman bei den vertridern deprimiert mich nur aufs tiefste und gemeinste. 
von bozi hab ich im moment keinerlei info...
da belibt dann nur noch grundlagenausdauer oder okolieren.  

dann bis dann,
tim


----------



## speedy_j (14. Oktober 2006)

@timvonhof
ich will doch gar nicht die line rauf, sondern am blockmeer, das es nur auf dem oko gibt.


wobei sich der morgige ausflug heut relativiert hat. ich sollte mich nämlich mal auf ein trialmotorrad stellen und ein wenig fahren.
leider haben bei der aussage: "manchmal trennt die kupplung nicht sauber" meine alarmglocken nicht mächtig angefangen zu läuten. so war der "ritt" nach ca. 30 m schon wieder vorbei und ich werde morgen zwei ordentlich blaue flecke haben, die sich anschließen im ganzen farbsprektrum zu erkennen geben werden.
es kommt nun drauf an, wie ich morgen aufwache und ob ich das bein überhaupt noch bewegen kann.


----------



## TimvonHof (15. Oktober 2006)

ich hab auch nicht ersthaft angenommen das jemand hier im forum ne dh-strecke hochfahren will  
manchmal trennt die kupplung nicht richtig..... is ja fast wie ne gustavM: manchmal ist der druckpunkt halt weg  
nein! ich will jetzt keine diskussion über bremsen und nicht-bremsen lostreten.
ich lad jetzt mein auto ein und werf mir ne semmel in den magen und dann .....wart ich auf die andern

bis dann


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2006)

So, auch wieder da.

@Speedy: Also eine richtige Tour werde ich wohl heute nicht fahren.
War gestern zu viel bergauf unterwegs und bin jetzt fertigt.
Konnte sogar eine Felshürde von über 2.20hm überwinden (was lokaler Rekord ist) und das sogar ohne Rad 
Hat mir aber viel multible Schürf- und Schnittwunden eingebracht, drumm werde ich heute wohl auch nur okolieren 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2006)

ok jörg,
dann werd ich mich dann auch mal auf den weg machen.
hab anscheinend gestern glück gehabt und es werden wohl doch keine rießigen blauen flecke und laufen kann ich auch schon wieder ganz gut. (bin halt ein zäher hund  ) 
bis denn...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2006)

@Speedy: Irgendwie hab ich dich dann immer nur noch beim Lifthochfahren unter mir durchfahren sehen 
Habe auch noch versucht dich einzuholen bei unseren Abfahrt/Liftschleifen. 
Aber durch diverses Liftstehenbleiben und ein bisschen Staub aufnehmen meinerseits   hat des net geklappt.

@TvH: Kann man die Fotos eueres Kameramannes irgendwo ansehen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2006)

@Supatschi: Hier schau mal, das meinte ich.
Man hält sich an den weißen Stellen (unten bei den Füßen) fest.
Dann dynamisiert man mit einem Zug bis da rauf wo ich meine rechte (und ziemlich gleich danach meine linke) Hand hab und wärend der Flugphase muß man aber noch beide Füße da wo sie hier sind nachsetzten 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Oktober 2006)

Da muss ma aber schon aufpassen dass ma sich net verdynamisiert...


----------



## TimvonHof (15. Oktober 2006)

sieht echt dynamisch aus, das foto. du dynamisiert ja in recht teueren klamotten... als ich noch so ein zeugs gemacht hab hatten wir turnhosen an - da hatten auch nach kurzer zeit löcher.... also entweder deine hosen halten eine menge aus, oder      du gehst net ans limit     

der kameramann war ne frau (wie so oft am oko  ) und ich werd mal sehen ob ich was davon in meine galerie stellen kann. dafür muss ich die fotos erstmal haben. den freischwimmer im www hat der/die  nämlich noch nicht.

heut wars aber echt klasse - hab auch den ort für meinen bodygrind vom baumdrop auf das loch vor dem felsdrop verlegt. will meinen, ich hab was gelernt  

kaum isses mal 9 tage sonnig - schon kann man am oko gut fahren.

den anderen die ich angeschleppt habe hats (sind) auch primagut gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (15. Oktober 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> kaum isses mal 9 tage sonnig - schon kann man am oko gut fahren.



Und ich hatte des Wochenende Bereitschaft    

Gruß Showman


----------



## Stylo77 (15. Oktober 2006)

danke noch mal an timvonHof für die rettung .......................................


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2006)

@jörg
he he, so langsam war ich nun doch nicht. 
macht ja nix, es kommt bestimmt noch ein zweites mal. obwohl ich dich gern schon mal da in action gesehen hätte.
bin zum schluss immer dem reobiker (schlag mich, wenn es falsch geschrieben ist)  und seinem kumpel hinterher gefahren.

die strecke ist klasse, auch wenn ich im oberen teil an manchen stellen ein wenig überfordert war. rutschige steine und wurzel mag ich nämlich nicht so gerne, zumal ich ja prodektorfrei unterwegs war.
der untere teil geht dafür dann richtig ab. teilweise war ich so auf den weg konzentriert, dass ich die kleineren rampen nicht rechtzeitig wahrgenommen habe. so musst ich meistens kurz davor richtig in die eisen gehen und drüber weg schlängeln oder zurücksetzen und vorbei fahren (ohne absteigen versteht sich  )
der baumstamm hätte mich ja auch noch gereizt, aber ich wollt nach dem gestrigen tag mal unbeschadet ins bett gehen.

einziges manko heut, waren meine bremsen. ich scheine luft drin zu haben. macht irgendwie kein spaß, den hebel fast am lenker zu haben. deswegen bin ich dann gegen 16 uhr auch abgehauen. wie gesagt, bevor noch was passiert.
um die zeit noch das trialbike auszupacken ergab keinen sinn, wenn 17 uhr schon die letzte fahrt abwärts ist.
ich komm aber wieder.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> danke noch mal an timvonHof für die rettung .......................................



warst du das, der oben bei den ersten felsen stecken geblieben ist und nicht mehr absteigen konnte?
jemand ist das nämlich passiert und ich habs vom lift aus gesehen.


----------



## TimvonHof (15. Oktober 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> danke noch mal an timvonHof für die rettung .......................................



keine ursache... sah aber schon irgendwie lustig aus  geradezu festgefahren...

@speedy ... warst du der, der auf den felsendrop zugefahren ist und im letzten moment gesehen hat, dass da noch ein loch in der leiter ist? wenn ja - ich war der im lift mit dem "tipp"


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2006)

@timvonhof
ne ne, das war ich nicht. das loch wäre noch weniger das problem gewesen, aber ich habs nicht so mit drops und geschwindigkeit. (mein material ist ja auch nicht für sowas ausgelegt) stehe da lieber auf dem hinterrad und mach dann einen gemütlichen satz - aber auch nur mit dem trialbike.

war ja heut zum ersten mal da und das war mit das erste, was ich aus dem lift als zu riskant für mich einstufen konnte. deswegen bin ich an der stelle immer brav drum rum gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (15. Oktober 2006)

naja -der kerl ist ja auch gemütlich auf die leiter zugefahren und hat im letzten moment gebremst mit den worten " Huch, da ist ja ein loch!"
ist mir nicht ganz verständlich, wie ich auf ne leiter zufahren kann ohne mir das teil vorher anzugucken oder einen jörg zu haben der vorraus fährt und mir die linie zeigt. wie damals am Osh:
J: willste dir das vorher anschaun
T: nein. fahr einfach vor, sonst mach ichs vielleicht nimmer.....


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warst du das, der oben bei den ersten felsen stecken geblieben ist und nicht mehr absteigen konnte?
> jemand ist das nämlich passiert und ich habs vom lift aus gesehen.



jo, sah lustig aus  wobei du ja aber sonst recht flott unterwegs warst.

MfG
Stefan, der zwei Gondeln vor speedy_j im Lift saß.


----------



## eL (16. Oktober 2006)

falscher fehler


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warst du das, der oben bei den ersten felsen stecken geblieben ist und nicht mehr absteigen konnte?
> jemand ist das nämlich passiert und ich habs vom lift aus gesehen.



ja das war ich 
das standen so viele leute rum da hab ich doch glatt meine line aus den augen verloren und mich festgefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2006)

Da hab ich ja gestern wieder so gut wie nichts mitbekommen 
Aber war ja eh nur sporadisch da 
Und mein Ganzkörpergrind in der Anbremszone oben hat dann auch noch mehr Schäden hinterlassen wie gestern noch angenommen 
Aber ihr habt es ja gut, weil ihr heute nur arbeiten müßt. 
Ich dagegen muß mich heute nach der Arbeit dummerweise weiterzeschinden ganz ohne Ruhetag 

G.


----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

war am WE mal auf der Kösseine, vielen Dank für die Beschreibungen der Touren  .

Habe oben auch 2 Hartteilbiker getroffen, die die LB kannten, keine Ahnung mehr wie die hiessen, Michi und habichvergessen, der eine macht wohl auch Eiskletter- und Skitouren 
Zum Oko am Sonntag hab ichs leider nimmer geschafft, könnt mich in den Arse beissen.


----------



## Klabauterman (16. Oktober 2006)

wann warst du denn an der kosseine am samstag?
ich und der junge aus dem steinwald waren samstags a dorten...


----------



## speedy_j (16. Oktober 2006)

@timvonhof
hatte eure kamerafrau auch eine richtige videokamera dabei?
wenn ja, kommst vielleicht auch an das material. sie hatte mich irgendwo mal zwischendrin mit gefilmt. würde gern mal mein völlig verzogenes gesicht auf film sehen.

@jörg
wo musste denn heut noch ran?


----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2006)

War ziemlich spät dran, oben denk ich so um 15:30 oder so. Noch einen Platten gehabt beim Hochfahren. Bin richtig begeistert gewesen von der kleinen netten Runde.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja gestern wieder so gut wie nichts mitbekommen
> Aber war ja eh nur sporadisch da
> Und mein Ganzkörpergrind in der Anbremszone oben hat dann auch noch mehr Schäden hinterlassen wie gestern noch angenommen
> Aber ihr habt es ja gut, weil ihr heute nur arbeiten müßt.
> ...



was hast denn angestellt?

was is mit der frau weber rausgekommen?

war gestern im zillertal ... wir sind ne 1500 hm tour gefahren ... war ganz nett  aber stressig wenn man bedenkt das ich mitm carre samstag abend um 2100 noch in regensburg war und um 600 wieder in bad abbach sein musste ... so ganz nebenbei war ich dazwischen noch daheim und hab auch nen paar stündlein geschlafen in rgbg 

helmcam am geisskopf soll ganz gut gefunzt haben ... habs aber selbst noch net gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2006)

Nach so einer Aktion bräuchte ich heutzutage eine Woche Urlaub
Letztes Jahr zu der Zeit ungefähr war ich auch im Zillertal.
Ja, der Carre meinte des mit der Helmcam soll ganz toll ausschauen.
Ja und des mit der Frau Weber...also ich habs erst erfahren wie ich mich dann doch noch durchringen konnte und um halb 2 am Parkplatz stand. 
Also des kommt jetzt drauf an was rauskommt...hört sich kompliziert an, isses aber net.
Evtl. gibt es sogar mehrere Veranstaltungen. Ist jetzt schwer zu erklären hier
Außerdem hab ich mal eine gewisse Menge Holz auf Lager bestellen lassen...inkl.  Balken und Nägel für nächstes Jahr.

Naja und angestellt hab ich eigentlich nichts, aber irgendwie besteh ich nur noch aus Schürfwunden...also am Samstag schon vom Klettern und naja am Sonntag hab ich mal die Geschwindigkeit bei der Anbremszone in die Zeune rein unterschätzt....war so staubig und hatte keinen Grip....wahrscheinlich auf einem losen Stein des Vorderrad wegezogen

Ach und der Christoph hat es net geschafft nach dem Felsen komplett auf die Holzlandung zu kommen 


@Speedy: Freizeitsport und so 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Oktober 2006)

@EMAN
Wo seit ihr denn da genau gefahren


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @timvonhof
> hatte eure kamerafrau auch eine richtige videokamera dabei?
> wenn ja, kommst vielleicht auch an das material. sie hatte mich irgendwo mal zwischendrin mit gefilmt. würde gern mal mein völlig verzogenes gesicht auf film sehen.
> 
> ...



nö die jungs (der mit der videokamera war wohl einer) hatten nix mit mir zu tun.
wenn die mitlesen - ich hätte auch gern den ausschnitt wo sie mich an DER schlüsselstelle gefilmt haben....


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @EMAN
> Wo seit ihr denn da genau gefahren



gute frage ... nächste frage

wir sind irgendwie von zell am ziller rauf gefahren ... und eine abfahrt die in  einem führer von nem vertrider wohl steht runter ... war ganz nett und anspruchsvoll, vor allem weils net trocken war im wald

und dann gabs doch noch einen weg bei mayerhofen ... da sind wir aber raufgeshuttelt da einer wegen bikedefekt nimmer fahren konnte


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Oktober 2006)

also.... hab einen rüffel bekommen weil ich gesagt habe das bestimmte personen im www nicht so firm wären. die lästerliche bemerkung hat aber dazu geführt, dass ich bereits heute die bilder erhalten habe  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14345

sind etwas hoch komprimiert aber auch in guter qualität zu erhalten. "o-ton: ich kann sie dir auch als tiff schicken, was dann 14mb pro bild macht  "

@speedy - verfahrene situation aber auch
@jörg - warum erwischt DICH das foto eigentlich immer im richtigen moment


----------



## speedy_j (16. Oktober 2006)

@tim
bin doch gar nicht auf den bildern zu sehen. die verfahrene situation hatte doch der stylo77.


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Oktober 2006)

ojeh ohje.... tut mir leid! ich hab mal wieder alles vermasselt  
nö im ernst - ich hab eure nicks grad verwechselt...

immerhin hab ich das bild ja noch nicht benamst


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2006)

Schön, muß ich mir heut daheim gleich runterladen.
Ach und ich schau immer drauf wenn er abdrückt beim Fotografieren und dann halt schnell in die Bildmitte 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Oktober 2006)

ich wusste doch dass das bild hier noch auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2006)

Meinst du des   









G.


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Oktober 2006)

ja des könnte es gewesen sein


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Oktober 2006)

Hey hab morgen schon mittag schule aus 
werd mal aufm mt. snow   radeln...
Kommt wer mit ?


----------



## OLB Carre (17. Oktober 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> helmcam am geisskopf soll ganz gut gefunzt haben ... habs aber selbst noch net gesehen



laut andi solln die helmcamaufnahmen richtig gut geworden sein! bin mal gespannt auf die whips vom dominik! 
 

@jörg: die landung vom schiffsbug drop wird langsam fertig! nur noch erde auf die baumstämme, dann kanns losgehn!  

na dann viel spass noch! 
da carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2006)

mal schauen wann ich die kassette wieder krieg


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2006)

War gestern mal Burgsteinen.
Und die haben ja den ganzen Felsen freigesägt.....und außerdem schaut da noch was komisch aus was mir da aufgefallen ist  

Aber der Restweg ist jetzt ganz schön flowig und unanstrengend.
Und die Querbalken könnte man ja wirklich als Dabblbalken ausbauen 

Zur Zeit sind schon wirklich perfekte Herbstbedingungen  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Oktober 2006)

meinst mit dem was da "komisch" ausschaut den kleinen step down/doppldrop den ma am samsta baut ham?  ...kommt so vo rechts oben runter...

übrigens, wie ma am samsta drom warn, hams die schlüsselstelle vom kaiserfelsen offensichtlich absichtlich mit umgsägtn bäumen blockiert. ham ganz schön grödlt, bis ma des wieder freibracht ham!!!die schweine!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2006)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> meinst mit dem was da "komisch" ausschaut den kleinen step down/doppldrop den ma am samsta baut ham?  ...kommt so vo rechts oben runter...
> 
> übrigens, wie ma am samsta drom warn, hams die schlüsselstelle vom kaiserfelsen offensichtlich absichtlich mit umgsägtn bäumen blockiert. ham ganz schön grödlt, bis ma des wieder freibracht ham!!!die schweine!



Stepdown Doppeldrop, das muß es wohl sein was net direkt nach Waldarbeiterschaden ausschaut.

Ach, ein paar Äste hängen aber noch rein am Kaiserfelsen.....so 10cm weit 
Weil ich hol da immer weiter aus 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Oktober 2006)

10cm-muss ich wohl übersehn haben, ich schliess ja immer die augen und fahr dann erst drüber


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Oktober 2006)

na ,otti, schon im garten was gebaut? *g*


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Oktober 2006)

morgen gibts um 1100 vom waldstadion mak aus eine Koesseinetour wer bock hat


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2006)

Oh....hab wohl doch ein wenig zu lang geschlafen. 
Des schaff ich zeitmäßig nimmer so recht.
Mal was überlegen....


G.


----------



## showman (24. Oktober 2006)

Wasn los bei euch   schon eingeschneit oder was   Wollten am Woende bei passendem Wetter nochmal okolieren. Jemand da?

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2006)

So, die Einfahrt ist wieder freigeschauffelt.

Sonntag ist Okotendenz. 
Wetter soll sich ja auch zum Guten wenden 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, die Einfahrt ist wieder freigeschauffelt.



hmm ... hats wohl schon geschneit 

hmm die kauf ich vielleicht ... 1,2 m lang ... man muss sich ja jahr für jahr steigern mit der länge


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2006)

Ohh  die sind von Salomon....da nehm ich auch noch ein Paar 

Aber du hast schon mitbekommen das die Lifttrasse teilweise zerstörrt wurde...bzw. legalisiert worden ist  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2006)

ja ... haben wir da net drüber geredet das mir der schreyer erzählt hat das die gefährlichen passagen herausgenommen wurden und die trasse nun offiziell ist


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2006)

Ja schon, aber die haben ernst gemacht...teilweise.

Die Dinger gibts auch im Mädelsdisign 








G.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (24. Oktober 2006)

Den werd ich mir holen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2006)

da ich eh in nem schneelosen gebiet jetzt bin brauch ich glaub ich gar keine ski


----------



## EL_Rey (25. Oktober 2006)

keine panik eman, von R aus hast dus blos 30min bis in den schnee (St. Englmar)

hats eigentlich die letzten Tage am OKO geregnet ? I hab auf der cam nur nebel gesehen .... 

was ist mir der lifttrasse am oko ?

i werd eines von denen fahren die season


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2006)

lifttrasse (nord) am okopf war bis jetzt semilegal im winter und mit snowblades recht geil zu befahren. da sie aber nun offizielle skiroute ist,wurden die eigentlich geilen dinger beseitigt da "zu gefährlich"  


snowboards schauen schon geil aus (aber die aufm bild ... naja  ) ... aber in meinem fortgeschrittenem alter fängt man das nimmer an


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2006)

Lauter alte Menschen hier im Forum.

@EL Rey: Funktionieren die so gut das man sich mit der Optik zufriedengibt oder gibts da 3 zum Preis von einem Halben  
Was macht den die Lampe so 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2006)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> keine panik eman, von R aus hast dus blos 30min bis in den schnee (St. Englmar)


 
da fährt mir aber dann kein "Jörg" mit


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2006)

zur lampe ... diesen schönen teilchen hab ich mir bestellt  über den kostenrahmen sprechen wir lieber net

Welch Allyn 10 W 13° HID Birne





14,4 V Ballast






2 Stück LiIon akkus (ergibt dann 14,8V) 4,5 Ah






Das Gehirn 





das lasttier ... einschaltstrombegrenzung usw 





und das HMI 






falls ich das alles zusammenfügen kann ensteht eine helmlampe daraus. die alte lampe bleibt am lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2006)

Und das ganze jetzt in die Lampenbackform und bei 330Grad 20min. goldgelb zusammenschmelzen lassen. (bei Umluft natürlich nur 280Grad) 

Hab heut meine neue Kamera bekommen, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder Bilder machen. .


G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Oktober 2006)

@eman

wenn du hilfe brauchst, dann sag bescheid. kenn mich mit so einem zeug aus.
bin auch grad am lampe basteln. 55W fürs bike.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2006)

ich denk mal auskennen tu ich mich auch ...

http://www.lettenbrueder.com/media/stories/HIDlamp.htm

nur ob ich mir die zeit nehm das projekt zu nem gutem ende zu führen ... das ist die frage 

55W ? ich hoff mal net HID? das is zu hell


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2006)

Hey, so Lampen gibts fei zu kaufen.
Dann hat man auch keine Arbeit, die man ständig vor sich herschiebt, damit.
Hab heut meinen Einfachheitsdämpfer bekommen.
Wiegt tatsächlich nur 385g  Komplett  
Hab aber gemerkt das ich keine Ersatzdämpferbuchsen mehr hab 
Was ansich net so schlimm ist....wenn ich nur net so faul wäre 
.....und kaufen von so Dingern ist ja genauso Mist.

Ach hab heut wieder Geburgsteint.
Und am Kaiserfelsen haben die schon wieder alles voller Bäume gelegt 
Hatte aber keine Zeit mehr aufzuräumen.
Glaube die machen sich da einen Spaß drauß 
Der wird, wenn sie des nommal machen, ordentlich nach hinten losgehen 
Bin auch mal wieder geelchshort. Geht alles noch super. 
Bin noch nie durch so hohes Laub gefahren, besonders an der Steilstelle hat man durch des Laub schon Tendenz danach abstürtzen 


G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Oktober 2006)

ich seh schon eman, du hast den durchblick.
bei mir wird es nur halogen mit irc leuchtmittel und akku im selbstbau. hab mir die anregungen von www.nightbiken.de geholt. will es aber nicht so aufwendig. sprich keine 7 segment anzeige, stattdessen dioden, kein y-kabel, sondern brückbuchse an einer der lampen und der extra schalter in griffnähe fällt auch weg. 

@jörg
die guten lämpchen koste aber eine menge und wenn man so wie oben eine schöne vorlage hat, dann spar ich lieber.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2006)

Der Herbststurm vor 3 Tagen war echt grass....hat auf der Burgsteinerhebung alle Bäume weggefegt 
Hab mal ein paar Vorhernachherbilder gemacht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Oktober 2006)

des schaut ja bitter aus
mir war zwar klar das was fehlt, aber das, wahnsinn.

vielleicht solltn wir auch mal irgendwo bäume reinlegen, zum beispiel in die autobahnausfahrt zur luisenburg oder durch die fahrerkabinen der harvester. müsst ungefähr aufs gleiche rauskommen, oder?

(eventuelle Übereinstimmungen von(Orts-)Namen und/oder Sachverhalten in diesem Beitrag sind zufällig und nicht vom Autor gewollt. wir danken für Ihr Verständnis.)


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2006)

Hei Carre, warte mal kurz, dann hab ich ein Bild für dich für morgen ...

....mist, geht net zuviel Beits und hab kein Beitwenigermachprogramm hier 

G.


----------



## skyper (29. Oktober 2006)

Mal ne Frage: weiss man den schon wie lang der Lift noch für Biker offen is? Wollte evtl am Mittwoch zum oko...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2006)

anrufen ... wenns wetter passt ist er wohl noch offen ...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2006)

hi, ist heut wer am oko?
wetter ist zwar gemischt aber naja... oder geht wo anders was?


----------



## OLB Carre (29. Oktober 2006)

dere, nürnberg gestern war scho geil! stehn ganz schön dicke dinger rum! muss da demnächst noch mal hin! ja dann servus!


----------



## thaper (1. November 2006)

Hey Leute.
ich meld mich ma zurück. wie schauts aus läuft der lift am sonntag noch? weiß einer wie das wetter werden soll? ist sonst noch wer am sonntag oben? 

Mfg per


----------



## thaper (1. November 2006)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> dere, nürnberg gestern war scho geil! stehn ganz schön dicke dinger rum! muss da demnächst noch mal hin! ja dann servus!



wir haben uns nicht zufällig gesehn? war auch unterwegs...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2006)

Heut hat es stundenlang geschneit, meine Finger sind jetzt noch taub 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. November 2006)

Warst du heut wohl am Oko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2006)

Ne, Bouldern.
Obwohl des jetzt wahrscheinlich auch spaß machen würde.














G.


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2006)

hier auch schneeeeee

coffee


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2006)

hier net


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2006)

Komme gerade wieder vom Bouldern.
Hatte -273 Gard in der Burgsteinregion und die Trails sind steinhartgefroren und die Forststraßen nur mit Spikereifen (wegen Eisschicht) ab so 750 Hm´s befahrbar.
Auf mein Auto hats in der letzten halben Stunde 5cm draufgeschneit und ich muß gleich in die Arbeit....mit Sommerreifen  
Grrrrrrr²

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2006)

ich muss morgen heimfahren mit sommerreifen ....


----------



## Supah Gee (2. November 2006)

20


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> 20


----------



## sud (2. November 2006)

Kostet heutzutage 20 euronen wenn man mit Sommerreifen im Schnee erwischt wird...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2006)

Ahhh, genau.....hab auch eben gemerkt das kein Wasser aus meiner Scheibenanspritzanlage kommt 
Des kostet ja mittlerweile auch was*hehe*

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (2. November 2006)

kostet vor allem Transparenz


----------



## Reitermaniac (2. November 2006)

ja is aber eigentlich richtig... wenn man sich das mal logisch überlegt...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2006)

Aber 20Euro sind viel zu wenig.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. November 2006)

wenn du den verkehr (also straßenverkehr) behindest kostets glaub ich 40 euro, und wenn du einem reinrutscht dann holt sich deine versicherung bei dir das geld zurück.
winterreifen sind halt doch ne lohnende investition.
aber du kannst auch einfach bis nächste woche auf arbeit bleiben - dann solls wieder tauen  

ps: ich hab meine winterreifen schon drauf. wenns noch a weng weiter macht, mit dem weißen dreck, dann mach ich mir auch wieder die spikes aufs bike....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2006)

Ich bekomme meine ja erst am Dienstag. 
Bin auch heut lieber sicherheitshalber net in die Arbeit gefahren.......sondern lieber zum Oko  
War aber so fleißig und bin hochgeradelt.
Der Temperaturunterschied waren von unten nach oben satte 15Grad.
Und die Strecke ist so richtig anspruchsvoll...nie zu wissen ob man gleich auf einer Eisstelle unterm Schnee ausrutscht oder wegen einem Schlammloch, auch unterm Schnee, sich überschlägt.
War aber trotzdem toll.


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (3. November 2006)

tzzz...hier hatg nur stellenweiße eine dünne schneeschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2006)

muss nur was schreiben das der thread nicht in den tiefen des Forums verschwindet ...

ansonsten nix neues ... nur das in rgbg selten die sonne über den nebel siegt


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2006)

Vernünftig 
Vielleicht kann ich ja schon morgen ein Bild von meiner neuen Lampe zum Nachtfreeriden im Fichtelgebirge reinstellen.
Bist jetzt in Nürnberg??? 
Gibts da vielleicht irgendwo Salomon Teneighty Foil 05/06 in 150cm 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2006)

nürnberg ... hmm seit wann bin ich in nürnberg ... mann jörg ich würd doch nie zu den franken auswandern 

haben gestern ne geile nachtfahrt mit nem wunderschönen blick über das beleuchtete regensburg gemacht ... hat mich fast an innsbruck erinnert


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2006)

Hmmh....frag mich jetzt net wie ich auf Nürnberg gekommen bin, weil ich es selber nimmer weiß 

Aber dafür hab ich meine Lampe...und auch schon die komplette Beschreibung, ähhh, Beschreibungen duchgelesen.
Wußte ja net das eine Lampe alleine so kompliziert viel Möglichkeiten hat was falsch zu machen 
Und für was die Spritze ist, bleibt mir bis jetzt auch noch ein Rätsel 


G.


----------



## blacksurf (9. November 2006)

ui ui eine edison
fein fein, das heisst Flutlicht im Wald


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2006)

und nun zu etwas vollkommen anderem: gibts eigentlich schon irgendeine Art von Feedback hinsichtlich Fichtlride von Seiten der Liftbetreiber, Forstamt, Regierung etc. bzw. wird es da was geben? Sprich lohnt sich das (Nutzungszahlen), wie siehts mit Umwelt-Bilanz aus etc.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## lowfat (9. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und für was die Spritze ist, bleibt mir bis jetzt auch noch ein Rätsel



Das Fett in der Spritze ist zum Schmieren der Steckkontakte gedacht. Vermutlich verhindert das Korrosion. Ich habs noch nie verwendet und trotzdem halten die Kontakte schon seit 10 Jahren  Wahrscheinlich kannst Du damit die Lebensdauer von 50 auf 60 Jahre erhöhen


----------



## TimvonHof (9. November 2006)

Hiya...
mal wieder kunde aus dem osten....
@jörg: du hast echt geld, oder? ich will auch rehe blenden!

soweit ich gehört habe sinds 40% auslastung duch biker. kann aber auch sein dass es nur so ne parole war. offizielle zahlen wirds wohl jetzt noch nicht geben.


ach ja... heute hats ne coole fernsicht gehabt


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2006)

reo-fahrer ...

mit etwas glück passiert so einiges am okopf nächstes jahr  
die resonanz insgesamt ist nicht schlecht

40% auslastung sind glaub ich schon etwas geschönt  und vom sommerumsatz her wird sich das noch im 10% bereich bewegen


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> reo-fahrer ...
> 
> mit etwas glück passiert so einiges am okopf nächstes jahr
> die resonanz insgesamt ist nicht schlecht



das hört man gerne  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ui ui eine edison
> fein fein, das heisst Flutlicht im Wald



Hab die nur gekauft, weil ich sehen wollte wie lange die Tiere brauchen bis sie wieder entstarrt sind wenn sie aus dem Lichtkegel der Lampe wieder austreten. 


@TvH: Jetzt hab ich dann übrigens kein Geld mehr  


@Eman: Hab deine Helmaufnahmen bei mir liegen (natürlich schon inspiziert)


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab die nur gekauft, weil ich sehen wollte wie lange die Tiere brauchen bis sie wieder entstarrt sind wenn sie aus dem Lichtkegel der Lampe wieder austreten.
> 
> 
> @TvH: Jetzt hab ich dann übrigens kein Geld mehr
> ...



und wann fahrn mer mal nachts?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2006)

Heut geht dummerweise net 
Hab heut Abend den 2ten Anlauf Winterreifen zu bekommen. Und danach ist es dann zu spät.
Am Dienstag sind nämlich die falschen Felgen geliefert worden. 
Und ab morgen schneits ja wieder.....was nätürlich kein Problem darstellen würde.
Aber da braucht man ja dann aber net die Nacht abwarten 
Und du willst mir ja eh nur die Elektronik aus meiner Lampe klauen. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2006)

ausreden ...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2006)

Sind nur Halbausreden.
Bin ja heute vorher schon Freizeitsport in der Burgsteinregion treiben.
Außerdem kann ich meinen Kopf nimmer richtig drehen 
Aber eine Schneeflockenfahrt am Wochenende wäre schon fein.....kann ja dann auch in  die Nacht reingehen usw.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. November 2006)

hi
mhm kann leider den nachmittag to abend ride nicht mit, hab ja noch keine lichtschwemmmaschine und wird warsch heuer auch nix mehr damit...

will heut mal ne runde fahren so ab 14.00 wenn jemand lust hat. halt nur bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2006)

Fallste am Meteoritenkrater vorbeikommst, dann geh mal links auf des kleine Felsplatooooh. 
Da werd ich wohl unterhalb sein.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2006)

args ... und ich muss hier arbeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2006)

Waren dann doch rechts am Felsenplatooooh.
Sind sogar 2 Biker mit Vollvisierhelm vorbeigekommen....einer hatte Schlafanzugklamotten an 
So ein Sonnenuntergang auf einem Huggl ist immer wieder schön nach getaner "Arbeit" 

@Schlafanzug: Und habt ihr Elchshore noch mitgenommen?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (10. November 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mann jörg ich würd doch nie zu den franken auswandern



Ey Obachd,

des kommt scho wieder wenn die Fichtelmountains im April noch vereist sind   

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2006)

@jörg ... hmm dann müss mer auf jedenfall heut oder morgen mal fahrn ... das vid hätt ich schon gern mal gehabt jetzt endlich 

heut solls ja regnen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

Bei uns sieht schäußlich aus und es hat gekraupelt 
Werd wohl mal mein BB´s raufzeihen für den Fall der Fälle 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

Jetzt nieselts oder sowas ähnliches 

Vielleicht doch eine Nachtfahrt ab 17:30Uhr. Weil da hat sicher unter 0 Grad und  Schnee.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2006)

hmm in der nacht wenn man net weis was der untergrund macht ... hmm 

schaun mer mal was das wetter so macht


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

Ja sieht schrecklich draußen aus, es regnet und es ist alles klatschnaß 
Hab gerade mein Rmx einem BB Gewichts und Rollertuning auf 20.69kg unterworfen.
Aber raus und auf´s Rad zieht es mich immernoch net...trotz einer Komplettanschauung von NWD 7.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2006)

mann .... ich will aber endlich mal das vid ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mann .... ich will aber endlich mal das vid ...



Ja, des ist immer ein Kreuz mit dem wollen, wen man was will 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

Ach nochwas....am besten sind immer deine Zwischenkommentare  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2006)




----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2006)

hmm und sonst? verpass ich was?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

Nö, oder.

Man des nieselt unaufhörlich 
Hab jetzt eine Stunde damit verbracht die Lampe auf meinen Winterhelm zu pflanzen, weil der keine Offnungen hat

Zum Glück hab ich noch CKD gegen die Langeweile 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2006)

naja ... ich komm dann morgen vielleicht mal vorbei 

wetter is jetzt wirklich net einladend zum fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

Wenn´ste deine Birne schon hast kannst sie ja mitbringen.
Nieselt immernoch ununterbrochen bei plus 4.6Grad 

G.


----------



## monoid (11. November 2006)

... und ich durfte heut mal raus, im Graupel fahrn!
Uli


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2006)

hmm ich muss mich immer wieder wundern wer hier alles mitliest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (12. November 2006)

ja schon seltsam so nen forum da lesen lauter leute mit


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2006)

mhm wetter ist ja heut etwas besser.  tut irgendwer irgendwo fahrn?

@ jörg: ja waren noch am elchsshore, da haben sie  dummerweise bäume raus gemacht. an der stelle wo früher der baum zum drüberfahren lag und man jetzt so außen rum muss. da liegt jetzt ziemlich viel zeug aus holz im weg so äste und stämme und so sachen.... ansonsten ist er noch gut in schuss...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Komme gerade von einer Ochsenkopfrunde. Oben hat es ganz schön Schnee hergehauen.
Und hab auch noch ein Bild von den aktuellen Bauarbeiten vom Streckenbau nach Bischofsgrün gemacht.
Aber irgenwie will ich heut trotzdem nochmal losziehen, da ja das Wetter scheinbar tatsächlich besser wird. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2006)

muhaha


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Hat von euch eigentlich schon irgendwer von dem Fichtelgebirgsmarathon am 17.5.dieses Jahr gehört??


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2006)

du sprichst die mail an ... ne ich weis nichts 

hmm fahrn mer heut zumindest mal kurz?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Hmmh, kurz 
Jetzt wo es wieder regnet 
Oder tuts bei dir noch net regnenen tuen tun.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2006)

ne ... grad scheint die sonne wieder


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2006)

glaub des bleibt heut so .... wechselhaft.

naja kurz könnt ma eigentlich schon fahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ... grad scheint die sonne wieder



.....und du kommst auch eben vom Ananas pflücken aus dem Garten zurück 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> glaub des bleibt heut so .... wechselhaft.
> 
> naja kurz könnt ma eigentlich schon fahn



Was ist denn dein Wohinplan so?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2006)

steinwald wär was zu abwechslung


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Hmmh..ne Ertsbefahrung vom Hackelstein ua.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2006)

hackelstein zu integrieren in die tour is aber net lustig


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2006)

12:30 mak haus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Oder fahren wir Waldnaabtal, da scheint das Wetter besser zu sein.
Bei mir ist schon wieder Dauerniesel.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 12:30 mak haus?



Des wr jetzt zu schnell hintereineander 
Hmmh...die große Runde ist mir aber zu viel, galube ich. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

@Stefan: also wir haben jetzt 12:45 Mak Haus ausgemacht.
Für eine kurze Runde mit Hackelstein Erstbefahrung und so weiter. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2006)

okay. bin dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)




----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2006)

eher trifft uns der blitz als das wir net nass werden


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Ahhhh, so ein heißes Bad nach einer   Fahrt ist doch was feines.

Trotz wiedrigsten Supergraupel -und Querflockenbedingungen sind die Härtesten der Harten doch losgefahren 

Konnte die beiden sogar übereden bei Ultranichtungefählichkeitssteinoberflächenoberfläche 
den Hackelklettersteig zu erklimmen um uns dort ins nichtvorhandene  Gipfelbuch einzutragen.
Der Eman stammelte zwar ständig was von "das es blöd ist wenn man auf´s Glied tritt" (kann ich mir schon vorstellen ) und vom wegrutschen.
Aber obwohl man schon hier und da hoch antreten muß kann man ja schon aufschauen wo man hintritt 
Naja, jetzt haben wir wieder einen Aufkleber weniger.

Des erste zeigt die eigentlich Lust vor dem Losfahren  und des 2te ist kurz vor dem Moment wo der Eman seinen Kopf zwischen den Bäumen versucht hat durchzustecken 
Er sagte ständig was von verkehrten Kontaktlinsen und das nichts richtig sieht und und und....
Hab auch das passende Emanblickbild dazu. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)




----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2006)

mei san wir horte jungs...  

war aber trotzdem ne schöne runde


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. November 2006)

Im Geiste bin ich bei euch! 

geliebter stawold. 

schöne grüße vom otti!!!

...aus würzburg-koi wurzln, koi stoina, koi lewakaassemml...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2006)

Hat irgendwer morgen was vor??

G.


----------



## showman (17. November 2006)

Fußboden kaufen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2006)

@jörg ...
ne aber mach nen vorschlag


----------



## OLB Phil (17. November 2006)

Tach,

Nicki und ich sind Sa nich da und So wird wohl mit fahren auch nix, aber ma kucken.

CU Phil


----------



## LB Stefan (17. November 2006)

hab mir für samstag auch frei gehalten.

bin also samstag auch dabei... solange es kein nightride wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2006)

Mein Prop ist halt das ich erst nach 12Uhr kann, wann  genau erfahre ich um 18:30Uhr.
Hab nämlich morgen Kinderkegeln. Weiß aber nimmer genau wann und des erfahre ich erst dann...wegen Ereichbarkeit der Zielperson und so.

Aber was gäbe es denn so zue Auswahl...waren ja doch schon auch lange nimmer am Schneeberg evtl. mal von dorten die andere Abfahrt die die so steil und Singletrailig war. evtl Platte mit einbauen oder noch Matze.

Oder aber mal wieder Waldnaabtal...wäre mein Favorit, weil ganz Ggesund bin ich auch noch net und das sind net so viele Hm´s abgesehen von dem geringeren Temperaturunterschieden und bei Schlechtwetter besseren Schutzes und und und.....


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2006)

Also 1300 am Falkenbergparkplatz für eine Waldnaabtal-Windischeschenbachrunde.
Hab ich zumindest gerade mim Andy ausgemacht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2006)

ne waldnaabtal bin ich net dabei ... dafür is das wetter noch zu gut 

hab jetzt man lampe bekommen ... müss mer mal ein wenig drehen jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2006)

Hoffentlich ist des Wetter morgen wirklich zu gut.
Naja, zum Fußboden kaufen wirds allemal zu gut 
So muß jetzt kostenloses Fleich essen fahren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2006)

waldnaabtalgelände hab ich die ganze woche über ...


----------



## OLB Carre (17. November 2006)

dere,
hab mein flying circus a bissl aufgemotzt!  jetzt wieder 26", ne schaltung und ne vorderbremse! bessere bildqualität gibts in meiner galerie!

@phil & nicki: bin morgen abend in bayreuth unterwegs, falls ihr bock habt a bissl zu feiern, könn ma uns ja mal zamrufen!  

na dann servus!

da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2006)

Also der Andy fährt jetzt dann doch Dampflock.

Schreibt mal rein was ihr wann morgen macht, damit ich es morgen früh noch lesen kann.
Ab 9:30 bin ich nämlich weg.
Und muß bis ca 12.15 in Wun Kegeln. Werde aber mein Bike und alles schon im Auto haben.

Damit ich euch irgendwie kreuzen oder sowas ähnliches kann.

@Eman: Bring dann auf jedenfall sicherheitshalber mal deine Lampe mit.

@Carre: Die Gobel würde besser in mein Switch passen ;-)


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2006)

13:15 silberhaus ... kleine softe snowmountain tour ...


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2006)

@ jörg

also hab jetzt mal mitn eman 1315 sülberhaisl ausgmacht. 

bis dahin... "hart bleiben"  

doc


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2006)

Ahhh......stöhn, war eine "harte" Tour heute 
Aber jetzt gehts mir wieder besser
Morgen mach ich nichts wo man den Bergaufdrang nicht sofort und zu jeder Zeit abbrechen und sich hinlegen kann. 

@Eman: Bis 12fe müßte ich morgen schon daheim sein. Kannst ja die Lampe vorbeibringen, oder so!?!
Aber morgen Vormittag weiß ich mehr.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2006)

na ich muss schon hinter dir dann stehen und schlau anweisungen geben


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2006)

Babberlabap. 
Hast dir schon überlegt wie der Lampensitz ausschauen soll...wegen Dämpfung und so?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2006)

dämpfung mit O-Ringen

ich hatt mir vergestellt das ding so 45 im durchmesser zu machen das man vorn dann nen Ring dranschrauben kann der die lampe hält 

das bildchen da unten war gestern in der Frankenpost


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2006)

3.31Kb, wußte garnicht das man etwas so weit runterkompremieren kann und dann dennoch noch was zu lesen ist......zumindest für einen Kryptographen mit 200 jähriger Berufserfahrung 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2006)

Es wird ja dann ja eine richtige flowige Strecke, wenn es für die ganze Familie ist   
Hab des Bild es net unter 9.3Kb bekommen ...oder halt Ring außen und Schrauben vorne.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2006)

ja so ähnlich dacht ich mir das

oder man nimmt nen seegering ... hätt da schon einen. aber ohne scheibe zwischen gummi und seegering funzt es net

was mir heut auch noch aufgefallen is ... das lagergehäuse von meinem alten x-type innenlager würds wohl auch tun ... hinten und vorn mit ner aluplatte abschließen


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

mal ne frage wo wollt ihr die Lampe hinbauen?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2006)

helm

ich will nur den brenner auf den helm setzen ... der ballast kommt in den rucksack


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

schon mal an ne bergwerkslampe gedacht? also so eine wie se die berwerksarbeiter am helm tragen


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2006)

ne carbitlampe ... hmm vor jahren hab ich das mal in erwägung gezogen 
aber ich glaub es sprechen da einige gründe dagegen. die tatsache das ich bis heut noch keine beim radfahren gesehen hab bestätigt das *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

und wie soll die in dne helm gebastelt werden oben drauf geklebt oder loch in helm und da rein gesteckt werden?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2006)

Des fünfte Bild von oben nach unten anklicken. 







G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

cool


----------



## showman (19. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des fünfte Bild von oben nach unten anklicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kannst den ganzen neuen Krempel vergessen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

naja "früher war alles besser"


----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2006)

@jörg ...

am we ist lampenvergleichstest ... ich werd meinen 10W birne an deine lupine ranregeln um zumindest subjektiv den gleichen eindruck zu haben.

daraus weis ich dann die wirklich leistung der lupine *gg*


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. November 2006)

Wo ihr es grade über Lampen habt:
In 100 Worten oder weniger:
Welche ist ein guter Preis/Leistungs/Aufwands-Kompromiss ?

Die relativ günstige Mirage ?
Ne (viel zu) teure Lupine ?
Eigenbau ?

Wäre dankbar


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. November 2006)

schau mal in meine Gallerie, da hab ich 4 Bilder meiner derzeitigen Lampe drin. War mal eine Cateye-Kopie von Smart mit 2,4W und 10W. Jetzt stecken da 3W Luxeon LED und 20-35W Halogen drin, je nach Lust und Laune. Als Akku hab ich mir in die originale Akku-Tasche NiMHs mit insgesamt 108Wh reingebaut. Funktioniert bisher problemlos   zu den Kosten: 20 Euro für die LED, 75 Euro für den Akkupack und halt Kleinzeug wie 2 Lampensockel, Kabel, eine Halogenlampe etc.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:


> Wo ihr es grade über Lampen habt:
> In 100 Worten oder weniger:
> Welche ist ein guter Preis/Leistungs/Aufwands-Kompromiss ?
> 
> ...



Die Lupine hat auf jedenfall den besten Leistungs/Aufwands-Kompromiss 
Und da 2 von 3 Kriterien reichen, reichen auch 2 von 3 Kriterien usw.

@Fernsehverbindungsoffizier: Hättest du für den Fall der Fälle am Mi/Do Abend für eine Nachtrunde, so an 18Uhr, Zeit....würde dir auch meine Mirage leihen.



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (21. November 2006)

@ reo-fahrer
hab mir mal die lampen angeguckt und die dinger sehen ja richtig hart aus 
schätz mal mit den dingern kann man den waltganz ausleuchten (die armen Rehe)


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. November 2006)

Nicht wirklich, im Vergleich zu einer Lupine Edison oder dem Cateye Xenon-Strahler vom Eman ist das alles noch Kleinkram...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. November 2006)

hmm mal ne 230wat lampe ausprobiert?   dann siehst sogar was sich unter der erde tut


----------



## OLB Phil (21. November 2006)

@all OLBs & LBs

Fänds gut wenn wir uns am WE mal uzusammensetzen wegen allem möglichen.
denk tendentiell is sa besser?!

Lasst uns zusammenrufen.

Bis denn CU Phil & Nicki


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2006)

Hmmh, heute wieder Überstunden statt Nachtfahrt 
Aber morgen klappt´s bestimmt.
Werd aber wahrscheinlich von daheim losfahren, weil ich net genau weiß wann ich in der Arbeit aufhören kann.

@Stefan: Bei Interesse kannste meine Lampe benutzen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2006)

hmm ... wann hast vor zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. November 2006)

@jörg

mhm also heut kann i net. morgen schon


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... wann hast vor zu fahren?



So, wie des jetzt arbeitstechnisch aussieht bin ich um 17  Uhr locker daheim.
Könnten ja sogar eine richtige Forsthausrunde ansetzen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2006)

1800 könnt ich schaffen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2006)

Können auch 18:30.
Ich versuch mal den Andy zu erreichen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2006)

Ist gerade net erreichbar.
Aber 18:30 würde mir besser passen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2006)

ok 1830 forsthaus


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2006)

Ok´e.
Kannst´n Andy ja mal SMSen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2006)

ok


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2006)

okok

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2006)

Die erste Nachtfahrt gestern war echt ganz schön.
Aber Lampe am Kopf hat glaube ich doch mehr Nachteile beim Fahren wie Lampe am Lenker.
Mir ist da nämlich noch einer aufgefallen.
Wenn man mit den Kopf von Ästen ausweicht (beim Püttner runter zB.), dann sieht man in dem Moment keinen Weg mehr....und des beim Schnellfahren.

Ach die anderen Nachteile waren übrigens.
Helmverutschen wegen Gewicht bei sehr steinigen Abfahrten.
Atem direkt vor den Augen bei langsamen trailigen Stücken.
Und Nebel im allgemeinen, weil der Strahl direkt durchs Gesichtsfeld geht.
Zu steiler Lichtkegel.
Und eben wenn man mit dem Kopf ausweichen muß kurzer Totalsichtausfall.



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (25. November 2006)

Deine ganzen Probleme könnten mit einer zweiten Lampe am Lenker gelöst werden  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2006)

Nein die zweite Lampe muß nicht an den Lenker sondern auf den Kopf......
....also wenn man davon ausgeht das die Erstlampe die leistugsstärkere ist.
Am Kopf würde eine normale kleine Diodenlampe reichen.
Weil da braucht man das Licht nur für die ganz nahen Sachen. Wenn man verwinkelte Bergabfelsstufen die die Richtung ändern fährt, oder so ähnlich.
Hab ich natürlich schon fürs nächst mal 

Es seiden du legst meh Wert darauf nachts in die Wälder, rechts und links von dir, zu schauen.
Also um noch mehr Tiere in deinem Lichtkegel erstarren zu lassen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Deine ganzen Probleme könnten mit einer zweiten Lampe am Lenker gelöst werden
> 
> Gruß Showman




japp ... mal schauen wann ich soweit bin  ... hab dann aber so 3 kg akkus im rucksack  160 Wattstunden energie


----------



## showman (25. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es seiden du legst meh Wert darauf nachts in die Wälder, rechts und links von dir, zu schauen.
> Also um noch mehr Tiere in deinem Lichtkegel erstarren zu lassen
> 
> G.



Hmmmm, mit meiner EVO erstarrt da nix   

Gruß Showman


----------



## EL_Rey (25. November 2006)

deswegen hab i die lampe auch am lenker


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2006)

hmm jörg ... bist zuhaus ... wär soweit für den hid test  danach könn mer ja dann gleich zum kriegsrat fahren *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2006)

Jetzt hab ichs gelesen 
War aber ganz knapp bevor ich des letzte mal nachgeschaut hab.
Mußte nämlich eben 25MB Video verschicken und des dauert vielleicht  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2006)

@Emän: Und dein Helmschild wiedergefunden


War eben mal auf der Kösseine.
Wollte mal aus dem Nebel und der Kälte unterhalb der 789Hm-Marke raus 
Hat sich in jedenfall gelohnt auch wenn alle Wege (wirklich alle) total zermatscht sind  
Oder es liegt 30000³ Buchenmasse direkt auf dem Weg 
Aber ich bin ja tragen und schieben (und werfen) gewöhnt  und oben war es einfach bombastisch.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2006)

und ich dacht nur in rgbg ists so neblig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2006)

Ne, auch im Wichtelgefirge...aber es gibt ja Webcams 
Unterhalb der Wolkendecke ist echt Todesnässe, als so das es von den Bäumen tropft 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2006)

War gestern mal am Oko oben die Sonne bis zum Schluß genießen. 
Aber ohne Rad nur in Felsmission.

@Eman: Hatte heute Nichtstutag und brauch jetzt die O-Ringe um die genaue Tiefe festzulegen.
Unter der Lampe sind übriegens feine Ski 

@Carre: was macht den dein Projekt??


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2006)

schönes bild ... ich seh hier nur dauernebel ... 

... o-Ring ... kann ich dir erst am WE bringen   ... wie hast die aluwelle innen ausgedreht? hab ganz vergessen zu sagen das net zuviel luft zwischen lampe und alu sein sollte ... aber es wird auch anders gehen 

japp ... schöne ski ... aber es schneit ja eh net 

helmschild hab ich am sonntag wiedergefunden


----------



## showman (29. November 2006)

Will ja net meckern, aber die Wandung kommt mir a bissl extramassiv vor. Wird ja tonnenschwer des Ding. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2006)

Immer diese Zuspähtinformationen 
Was ist den viel Luft.....also 1.5 kleine Erdnüße wenn man sie bricht und zerkleinert könnten schon reinpassen.....innen.
Aber sonnst sitzt sie schon passgenau.

@Schowie: Da kommt außen schon noch ein Batzen weg...aber erst zum Schluß  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2006)

@Eman:....ach und es sollte "deine Ski" nicht "feine Ski" heißen.

Und des fehlende Material hab ich ja noch rumliegen...könn´mer dann einfach hinten wieder reinschoppen 


G:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (29. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Schowie: Da kommt außen schon noch ein Batzen weg...aber erst zum Schluß
> 
> G.



Die Kühlrippen net vergessen damit des a bissl Todessternmäßig ausschaut  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Die Kühlrippen net vergessen damit des a bissl Todessternmäßig ausschaut
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ich werde ein paar Kühlwellen reinmachen, wegen der Ärodünamig.
Die soll ja beim Bergabfahren wichtig sein. 
Des müßte schon so ca. 0.00183Km/h bringen.....und auf Jahre summiert sich des dann schon.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2006)

das mit der luft hinter der lampe is net so arg kritisch  wenn nur 1,5 erdnüsse reinpassen dann nehm ich mal an du hast es net als rohr ausgedreht?

hmm soviele füsse wie da ski aufm bild sind hab ich gar net 

todesstern


----------



## showman (29. November 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> todesstern



Ja soll ja auch Licht machen, oder  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2006)

japp soll es 

das wird auch hell werden mit 2 lampen am bike  (flutlicht am bike und suchscheinwerfer am helm *gg*)

@jörg ... wolltest mich zufällig gestern anrufen? hatt einen unbekannten anruf aufm handy ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2006)

Ne, vielleicht ja der Peter H. 

Schau mal wieviel Mühe sie sich gemacht haben eine Landug fur das Roadgap zu   baggern .....
.....und die 1000000000 Äste sind jetzt auch weg die sie in den Weg geworfen haben.
Wobei der ganze Weg von oben bis unten jetzt so frei ist und sogar die Supersteilstelle (heute von mir erstbefahren ) kerzengerade freigestellt wurde.
Tja, da sag ich mal der Winter kann kommen.
Da können wir ja dann den Peter H. am Sonntag reinlotsen  

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (30. November 2006)

gibts csho was neues vom oko von den liftlern bzgl. der planung für next season ?


----------



## Stylo77 (30. November 2006)

bzw. was ist drann an den "gerüchten" der nordseite ???


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2006)

wir wissen von nichts


----------



## Stylo77 (30. November 2006)

wenn jetzt die smileys net wären würde ich des sogar glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2006)

Wir müssen nur noch die Steine sortieren, dann ist sie fertig 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Dezember 2006)

na wenns so einfach ist komm ich  helfen


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2006)

@jörg ... hatten wir jetzt eigentlich für heut abend nen kriegsrat termin ausgemacht? weis das nimmer


----------



## OLB Carre (1. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schau mal wieviel Mühe sie sich gemacht haben eine Landug fur das Roadgap zu   baggern .....
> 
> 
> G.



wo? wie? hin will! 

welches projekt meinst du???


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2006)

@Eman: Ja, 20 Uhr Pizza Pino.

@Carre: Na dein illegales Droprojektbauwerk.
Und des auf dem Bild ist ein Skiroadgab.

@Carre und Stefan: Geht wer mit 20 Uhr Pino??

@Stylo: Ok´e


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (1. Dezember 2006)

wenns mit den ski geht, gehts mitm radl auch! 
die bauarbeiten hab ich erst mal eingestellt, wann soll ich auch baun?! wenn ich abends heim komm, is eh scho finster! 
ja, und wegen pino, bin in neukirchen! is a bissl weit zum pizza essen fahrn!
na dann, ich schau nächste woche mal bei dir vorbei! hab da a neues video!  

sersn, da carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2006)

Ja, des Gab würde mit dem Rad auch schon gehen...........aber die Anfahrt funktioniert erst wenn richtig Schnee liegt 
Ohne Schnee hätte man schon Probleme überhaupt auf die Forststraße zu springen 
Und kauf dir endlich mal ein Internet in Neusorg.
Also bis nächste Woche. 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2006)

also heut abend kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen, fahren evtl mal nach nürnberg heut. seit ihr sicher im pino?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2006)

hmm chef ... das war gestern *Gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2006)

na sowas... wie die zeit vergeht  ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2006)

*hehe* na dann bis morgen. Also des morgige morgen, gell. Des 11Uhr um 11Uhr fei.

G.


----------



## MadBiker (2. Dezember 2006)

hi ho, hab da mal ne frage.. kennt ihr wen der mir günstig nen rahmen schweissen kann?euer truck is doch von karosseriebau tröger ne?!vllt. können die des habt ihr da kontakte?
mfg chris


----------



## OLB Carre (3. Dezember 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> na sowas... wie die zeit vergeht  ;-)


----------



## MadBiker (4. Dezember 2006)

okay meine frage hat sich von selbst beantwortet..war heut bei tröger in arzberg und dort hat sich ein netter OLB meines rm9-rahmens angenommen  doppeldaumenhoch..am we hab ich ihn vllt. schon wieda


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2006)

Was war denn kaputt??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadBiker (5. Dezember 2006)

es unterrohr is am tretlager abgerissen. der andi (?) hat gemeint, er hat schon ma en rm7 geschweisst, aber des war an der dämpferaufnahme im hauptrahmen...naja..hoffentlich hälts danach wieder.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2006)

Ist die klassische RM9 Stelle.
Han ich schon ein paar Bilder komplett abgerissen gesehen.
Aber denke bei unserer Fahrweise dürfte des kein Problem werden da an die Materialgtenze zu kommen.
Welche Farbe hats denn...grün oder Flamme?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2006)

@Eman und Stefan: Hmmh, die haben gerade Schnee auf über 800m Höhe angesagt. 
Und da ich gerade irgendwie übernächtigt bin hab ich mir eben versehentlich ein paar Ski von irgendeinem schweizer Laden in der Schweiz gekauft. 
Schöne schwarze, net so lang und Salomon steht drauf. 
Jetzt schau´mer mal wer seine als erster bekommt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2006)

hehe nicht schlecht aber ich hab montag nen anruf bekommen dass meine abgeschickt wurden...
und von der schweiz dauert des noch mindestens unedlich viele wochen weil es ja aus der schweiz kommt und die grenze und überhaupt... 
ich hoff du hast welche aus dem deutschsprachigen teil der schweiz gekauft, nicht dass sie dich dann nicht verstehen und links lenken wenn du rechts wills...  

da fällt mir noch was dazu ein...

wie macht ne deutsche kuh... muhhhh
und ne schweizer kuh... muhhhchhhhh


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2006)

@jörg ... was macht das alugehäuse?

was für ne skistocklänge brauch ich? was hast du?

hat wer eoft gesehen? hab mir den am dienstag angeschaut ... ganz schöner film ... will wer mit mir den *Gasherbrum II *besteigen allein der name ist schon geil


----------



## MadBiker (7. Dezember 2006)

@LB jörg: is in grün..mitn aufkleber team only edition lol also wenn die damit gefahren sind, dann wohl nur crosscountry.is aber ein älterer, nich die wade simmons edition fallste des denkst. is aus der zeit der is2000 einführung.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2006)

@Stefan: Weiß ich doch schon längst das deine Dünamischestern morgen da sind  

@Emän: Des Gehäuse gehäust so vor sich rum.....aber wird schon noch.
Und meine Skistecken sind genau in der Länge die zu meiner Körpergröße paßt....sagt der Wästl.
Was das ist 
Und ich glaube der Huckl heißt Gasherbrun. 

@Carre: Hab mir heute mal dein Geheimprojekt angesehen.....hmmmh...zum Glück bin ich nimmer jung und mutig.....sondern bloß noch jung 
Naja, wennste des springst dann bekommste von mir 5 Verbeugungspunkte. 
Aber die Landung ist schon ein wenig schief, oder?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2006)

hmm ... ran an die drehbank 

hmm meine ski müssten irgendwann bei dir eintreffen  jetzt fehlt nur noch der schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

Hab in der letzten Stunde schon 50kg Stahl zerspahnt und eben ist ein 300kg 2m Durchmesser Aludrehteil aus einem Karabiner grutscht und umgefallen 
Ganz schön laut sowas 
Heut hab ich meinen Ersatzdämpfer bekommen und es waren sogar Buchsen drinn 

@LB Stefan: Selbst nach 2hdigem überlegen verstehe ich des mit den Kühen immernochnet 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2006)

@ jörg des muss man sich auch zweihunderteinmal überlegen dann versteht mans schon...  

ach im übrigen hab ich heut was bekommen dass aussieht wie chöne chie  

schnee... wo bleibt der schnee... ich will dass es schneit jetzt sofort grml grml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2006)

hmm wenn der schnee net zu uns kommt dann müss mer halt zum schnee fahren


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2006)

stimmt!!!

aber ich glaub zur zeit gehts nicht mal in den alpen richtig gut


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

Hey Stefan.....so ein Zufall, ich hab die gleichen Ski 
Aber meine sind für weniger Gew......äh sind kürzer 

Ach und deine Nachricht gestern....genau zu der Uhrzeit bin ich an deinem Haus vorbeigefahren.  
Bin aber davon ausgegangen daste in der Schule bist  


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Dezember 2006)

muahahahaaaa!!

der Herrscher ALLER universen!!


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2006)

na so ein zufall...

mhm hast du jetzt wohl 1.65er ??


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2006)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> muahahahaaaa!!
> 
> der Herrscher ALLER universen!!





mhm net schlecht...

könntest so am fasching gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> muahahahaaaa!!
> 
> der Herrscher ALLER universen!!



Mit oder ohne Paralleluniversen........und ganz zu schweigen von den Mikrokosmen.....ratterratter 42....

Man merkt das es auf Weihnachten zugeht.
Mit dem Rahmen kannst du als weitbekannte "Kanonenkugel" noch mehr kinetische Energie an einem Hindernis entladen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Paralleluniversen........und ganz zu schweigen von den Mikrokosmen.....ratterratter 42....
> 
> Man merkt das es auf Weihnachten zugeht.
> Mit dem Rahmen kannst du als weitbekannte "Kanonenkugel" noch mehr kinetische Energie an einem Hindernis entladen
> ...



kinetische energie wird nicht entladen sie wird allerhöchstens in eione andere energie umgesetzt... tztztz


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> na so ein zufall...
> 
> mhm hast du jetzt wohl 1.65er ??




Nein, des sind doch net meine.
Bin doch nur des Zwischenlager 
Meine sind des hier:








G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> kinetische energie wird nicht entladen sie wird allerhöchstens in eione andere energie umgesetzt... tztztz



Was sind eione   

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2006)

ah sehen aber auch gut aus !! 

normale menschen denken sich das zuviele o weg


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

Ach so, ein eine.

Also kann man Akkus auch nicht entladen und diese Ladegeräte haben gar keine Entladefunktion...alles nur Lug und Betrug. 
Da muß ich doch gleich mal einen dieser Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter damit konfrontiern 

Aber mein Energiegewinnungsgetriebe funktioniert trotzdem. Da können diese Elektro- und Physiktypen sagen was sie wollen...die haben ja keine Ahnung 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2006)

tja so ist das nu mal...

ich hoffe ich habe damit nicht dein weltbild zerstört... 


mal was anders

geht morgen wer fahn??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Dezember 2006)

hehehe,
das  nächste mal, wenn ich wo dagegenbrenn, da reiss´ich einfach das ganze hinderniss mit in den untergang...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Dezember 2006)

und aus der freigewordenen energie werden dann schmetterlinge und weiße tauben...


*türülüü*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

@Stefan: Ist egal, da ich zwischen verschiedenen Paralleluniversden auf Yotta³ Welten ständig hin und her unterwegs bin hab ich eh mehrere Dutzen Weltbilder.

Schau´mer mal wie des Wetter morgen ist und die Lust.
Notfalls nur eine Heimfreeriderunde.
Bin ja die Woche mal ein kleine Runde gefahren und hab gesehen was ich mal wieder alles ausprobieren muß. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2006)

na dann. ruf mer morgen einfach mal zam. nicht zu früh nicht zu spät...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

Würde auch so sagen zirka so mittel 
So, muß jetzt wieder was machen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2006)

@Emän:Wegen der schlechten Wetterlage geht mal wieder was voran. 
Aber weiß ja net wie du geplant hast des festzumachen, drum hab ich jetzt mal noch Material draufgelassen. 
Des läßt sich ja dann auf die schnelle , wie du dir des vorstellst wegrubbel.
So, dann tu ich mal Nahrung aufnehmen und mach dann mal den Ring vorne.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2006)

im rahmen geistiger umnachtung hab ich heut nen sch... teuren helm und skistöcke gekauft 






hmm nen wirklich genauen plan die lampe auf den helm zu bringen hab ich noch net ... hast geil gedreht


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Dezember 2006)

ja ja man stimmt sich langsam aber sicher auf die wintersaison ein  

schöne teile  

bin auch noch auf der suche nach nen helm fürn winter.
kannst den im sommer zum "streeeeeetn" auch verwenden oder isser dafür zu warm?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2006)

ich streeete nicht  also nur fürn winter 

euch ist schon klar das es bei uns nicht schneit ... wenn ich soviel zeugs dafür kauf *gg*


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Dezember 2006)

ja eben kauf mal nicht so viel zeugs!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2006)

Skistöcke hab ich auch schon....schöne Schwarze 

Und habe vorhin gemerkt das ich keinen M2.5er Gewindebohrer daheim hab 
Weil M3er bring ich da nimmer rein (nein Stefan, nicht in die Skistöcke) 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2006)

hmm 2,5 hab ich auch net ... der bricht ja schon beim anschauen 

der halbe mm muss doch möglich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2006)

Ne. nimmer wirklich 
Aber Montag würde ich einen bekommen und die Löcher sind ja schon drinn.
Die Schraubenköpfe bei M3 sind auch sehr überdimensinal zu dem was noch übrieg ist.
Außerdem war die lampenanschlagsfläche net parallel zur vordern Lampenreflektorfläche 
Deswegen mußte ich auch noch 3.6 zehntel mehr Innendurchmesser ausdrehen usw usw.
Moment ich mach mal ein Bild.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2006)

hmm du musst die perfektion nicht übertreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2006)

Mist, jetzt sind des Bild unscharf geworden.
Hab aber eins vom Ring und des ist jetzt des Loch für eine 2.5er Schraube.
Und am Gehäuese ist ja noch weniger Platz 
Muß jetzt weg, kletter.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2006)

hoffentlich indoorklettern


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2006)

Nee, natürlich Nachtkletter mit meine Edison 5 

Ja, schon in Mak.
Könnt ihr ja mal nächsten Samstag mitgehn
Sonst werdet ihr nie so schnell wie der Klausmann. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2006)

Gäääähhhnn. 

@Stefan: Heut schauts doch eher nach einer kleinen Neusorgrunde nach dem Mittagessen aus.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2006)

was streetfahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2006)

hmm


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:


> was streetfahren?




Nee, wenn dann natürlich Naitscher 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm



Schau mal auf die Okocam 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2006)

hmm fahrt ihr jetzt irgendwo ... hab  grad mein ghost fertig entknarzt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2006)

Fertig entknarzt, heißt des es ist für 2 Fahrten wieder geräuschfrei 
Bei uns schaut jetzt plötzlich auch ein wenig blau raus 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2006)




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2006)

So, ich schau jetzt mal ob der Wastl da ist ( mit dem Rad natürlich ) damit ich wenigstens meine Schulden begleichen kann. 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nee, wenn dann natürlich Naitscher
> 
> G.




naitscher? ist das schon wieder so oberpfalz-fremdwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2006)

Ne, ist englisch  und heißt Natur oder sowas 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2006)

naja falls einer mal das bedürfnis nicht naitscherbursche zu spielen der soll halt mal schreiben :-/


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2006)

Ja, jetzt kommt ja der Winter und da will ich auf jedenfall mal meine verkümmerte Biketechnik wieder etwas aufwerten in größeren trockenen Ortschaften.

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2006)

ok sehr schön...wie wärs mal wieder mit weiden? war doch cool "damals" vor 2 jahren oder so...wahnsinn vergeht die zeit


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Dezember 2006)

Ahh, jetz hab ichs doch noch gewagt und hab den stawold-trails nen besuch abgestattet.nass, kalt und rutschich-aber schön! und der daumen funktioniert auch wieder (überhaupt völlig überbewertet, die sache mit dem daumen) dann kann ich euch ja wieder bescheid geben...
bis denne
greetz!!


----------



## OLB Phil (13. Dezember 2006)

Greetz an alle 

ja mich gibts auch noch.

Steht kommendes WE was an? Oder sind alle in Wintersport-Vorbereitungsphase?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir steht noch nichts an.
Aber bei schlechtem Wetter geh ich dann doch lieber Klettern üben.
Oder höchstens mal wieder ein wenig streeten und technik üben, evtl. irgendeinem Skatepark und drumherum.
Würde aber auch mal wieder am Buchstein vorbeischaun, falls ich dort streete.

Morgen bin ich sogar in Bayreuth, aber nur zum Shoppen 
Muß mir diverse Sachen kaufen und so.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2006)

irgendwie hätt ich jetzt schon gern mal schnee ... net unbedingt zum skifahren ... aber als abwechslung


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2006)

Hier in der Heimat ist des totale Regenschneematschgefälle. 
Also genau des wo man nicht von der Haustür rausmag....oder gerne in die Arbeit geht 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2006)

hmm hier schneits und regnets net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. Dezember 2006)

Sternenhimmel  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei mir steht noch nichts an.
> Aber bei schlechtem Wetter geh ich dann doch lieber Klettern üben.
> Oder höchstens mal wieder ein wenig streeten und technik üben, evtl. irgendeinem Skatepark und drumherum.
> Würde aber auch mal wieder am Buchstein vorbeischaun, falls ich dort streete.
> ...



 

shoppen tun doch nur frauen... männer kaufen ein!!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2006)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> shoppen tun doch nur frauen... männer kaufen ein!!



Ja, aber ich wollte ja unnütze Sachen kaufen.....und dann heißt es wieder Shoppen.
Weil ja nur Frauen unütze Sachen kaufen. Ist doch logisch, oder? 

@Eman: Hab jetzt 3 Antielektronikgrobmoterikerschlitzschrauben M2.5 reingemacht.
Haben einen kleineren Kopf.
Und des sind Stauffuseln und keine Kratzer auf dem Bild bzw. auf der Lampenoberfläche.

G.


PS: Hab beim Shoppen eh nichts bekommen, erst dann wo ich mir den Wein eingekauft hab lief alles rund.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2006)

hmm schön geworden  

das wetter schaut morgen ganz gut aus ... nachtfahrt?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2006)

Bin eben auf der Kösser gewesen.
Bin aber ca. 70% Teerstraße gefahren, weil der Wald bei uns immernoch unmöglich zu befahren ist 
Nur Matsche selbst den WarmduscherDh runter
Bin von den 1.7km Abfahrt voll eingesaut gewesen  
Und alles Klatschnaß überall steht des Wasser drinn. 
Die Abfahrt war auch nur doppeltes Schritttempo (man beachte die 3 t) weil  die Ultranebelsuppe aufgezogen ist.
Des Wetter ist nur tagsüber und neben den Wegen schön
Also mit mir kannste net so wirklich rechnen.
Und man braucht wirklich 2 Lampen 
Wenn man mal abhebt bei einem Sprung wird die Sicht ja echt unangenehm gering 

Und Kranked 6 ist 1000 mal motivierender als NWD 7.
Auserdem hab ich heut noch Made in Germany bekommen. Da soll einer meiner Erstbegehungen, die ich vor 5-6Jahren gemacht hab, drinn sein.  
Und mit meinem Sixpack Lieblingsweinflaschen ist der Abend auf jedenfall schon gerettet 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2006)

na wie schauts auch heut .... wetter scheint bis es dunkel wird zu halten


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Dezember 2006)

jo bin dann auch dabei... irgendwie  oder besser irgendwo...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2006)

forsthaus 1215? nur so als vorschlag ...


----------



## EL_Rey (16. Dezember 2006)

weiß jemand wann der am OKO, geisskopf etc. gedrehte Film "spoked" fertig wird ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (16. Dezember 2006)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> weiß jemand wann der am OKO, geisskopf etc. gedrehte Film "spoked" fertig wird ?



sind grad noch am schneiden, wird wohl vor februar nicht fertig sein!

@ LB Stefan: was treibstn heut abend? bin grad am überlegen, ob ich net heut scho wieder nach neusorg fahr! kannst dich ja mal melden! 

na dann haberdere!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2006)

Bist du net im Snowboardurlaub...oder schon wieder da?

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (16. Dezember 2006)

ich war letztes wochenende beim boarden! ab weihnachten  bis über silvester bin ich wieder ne woche weg! hab gelesen du hast kranked 6! muss dann wohl am montag abend mal vorbeischaun und video guggn! oder muss du arbeiten?


----------



## EL_Rey (16. Dezember 2006)

wollt a scho längst in die berge ... aber leider fast kein schnee im moment noch .... krieg hoffentlich nächste woche earthed 4


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2006)

Die Örsvideos find ich auch immer ganz gut.

@Carre: Ja, hab ich vom El. Hat aber der Wästl sich gerade unter den Nagel gerissen.
Solche Neuigkeiten lesen sich schnell rum  

Mußte mir jetzt doch die häßlichen Ski bestellen, weil die Schweizer die schönen doch net haben 

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (16. Dezember 2006)

Alles klar, dann wend ich mich mal an wastl! musste etz arbeiten oder nich? dann schau ich trtzdem mal aufn café vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2006)

Genau, also des mit dem Kaffee. 
Muß nicht Arbeiten, bzw. muß schon Früh.
Vielleicht bekomm ich ihn ja Montag wieder mitgebracht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2006)

nach schnee schaut das in nächster zeit net aus  so kann ich net auf winterbetrieb umschalten im kopf ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2006)

Hauptsache es wird kälter und der Boden friert ein.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2006)




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2006)

was ist??


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2006)

Ach nur so so  

Wieder alles so naß draußen und dabei wollte ich heute nommal auf die Kösseine um eine neuen Lampenbefestigungsstelle zu testen.
Aber mein Rad ist so sauber und wahrscheinlich sind die 3km(einfach)die ich auf Nichtteer fahren müßte total naß 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2006)

mhm wie schauts aus? am hlg. abend? 

fahrn ma weng? da hab ich nämlich zeit und da jörg kanns christkindl mal wieder wioe gewohnt zur abendzeit kommen lassen und nicht schon in der früh


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2006)

ich hab zeit


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2006)

und das wetter soll ja schnee und regenfrei bleiben


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2006)

Er meint fei mit hl. Abend hl. Tagsüber 
Aber ich hab auch Zeit.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2006)

was sollte er denn sonst meinen du witzbold ... hat doch keine lampe


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2006)

Beim Qstefan muß man da schon genau nachfragen, weißt ja der hat sich schon mal mit einer 2 die Note versaut
Solchen Leuten kann man net trauen, die haben wirre Gedankengänge 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2006)

stimmt immer diese blöden 2er da versaut man sich immer seinen guten schnitt 

klar tagsüber, abends gibts doch bescherung !

wetter scheint ja gut zu bleiben


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2006)

Was geht den morgen???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2006)

das was gehen soll


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2006)

Hey Yang, schon wach?
Könnten zum Frühstücken mal schnell auf die Köseine fahren, dann sind wir zum Mittagessen wieder da.










G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2006)

leider war ich net im inet


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2006)

So werd jetzt mal warten bis mein Vorfahrer, den ich vor einer Stunde losgeschickt habe, wieder da ist und von der Wegebeschaffenheit erzählen kann.
Denke dann werde ich schon mal da hochfahren auf einen Kaffee und Sonne genießen.(und wenn´s auf der Straße ist)

Wie schauts denn heute Abend aus mit Klettern in Mak. Die Wand ist ab 18Uhr offen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2006)

hmm spar deine kräfte lieber für morgen nachmittag 

wenn der stefan dabei ist  könn mer schon mal klettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2006)

Der Stefan kommt dann ca um 13 Uhr zu mir und dann fahren wir mal schön gemütlich die 8km auf die Kösseine hoch um ne heiße Schoko zutrinken und die Sonne zu genießen.

Werde ihn dann mal zum Klettern überreden 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2006)

wehe es gibt morgen ne ausrede !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2006)

Ahhh, ich bin irgendwie so fertig  

Schreib ihn mal ne SMS dann so in ca 45 min das du nur mit zu Klettern gehst wenn er auch nitgeht 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2006)

bohhh bin ich fertig war jetzt meine 3. tour innerhalb 2 tagen... glaub morgen können wir nur weng streeten 

also dann bis um 1830 zum kraxeln


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt das ich auf den vereisten Treppen beim umschauen oben dein Rad liegen hab sehen 

Schaut mal mein neuer Vorbei für die Totem fürs RMX
Nur 140g. und trotzdem Dh-geprüft. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2006)

an die lampe denken jörg 

hat eigentlich einer mal was vom andi gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2006)

Hab´se schon eingepackt.

Und ne.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2006)

die sonne scheint  optimales wetter


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Supah Gee (24. Dezember 2006)

*Wünsch allen frohe Weihnachten*  

Mal schaun für was ich mein Weihnachtsgeld nehm....doch noch neue Ski....oder des neue Bullit   oder n Cube Dolby Surround


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Ganz schöne Informationsflut 
Ich glaub ich hab Schnupfen, aber echt schönes Wetter.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2006)

bin irgendwie auch total kaputt. wenn es ner heut regnen würde oder so....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Ja, dieses unpassende Wetter heut.......schlimm 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2006)

rauf aufs bike ... sonst bin ich für immer beleidigt


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2006)

und ich die nächste woche komplett krank...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Wart wart wart....oh der Wastl kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2006)

hast doch ferien ... da is das net so schlimm


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Hop, jetzt wann und wo.
War gerade draußen und ist echt gute Luft draußen...aber kalt.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wart wart wart....oh der Wastl kommt



es heißt doch das christkind kommt, nicht der wastl


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2006)

1200 pplatz hinter silberhaus


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2006)

oder auch später ... dann fahr ich zuerst die platte


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2006)

hinter silberhaus? äh? schon der beim silberhaus oder der eine straße weiter?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2006)

der eine strasse weiter ... wegen mir könn mer auch silberhaus


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Hab gerade mim Stefan gefohnt weils bei mir jetzt schon knapp wird.
Fahr mal ne Rund und wir sind dann um 12 Uhr 45 am Silberhausparkplatz


g:


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Oke dann der Parkplatz eins weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2006)

ok


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2006)

okee 1245 eins weiter als silberhaus


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Oke²

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

So, jetzt kann ich wenigstens in Ruhe meine Rolade mit Spotzen essen und fall dann nicht in ein Hungerloch 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2006)

wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Puhhh.....zum Glück sind wir doch noch bei klassischem Weihnachtswetter eine Runde gefahren. 
....um die saftigen Wiesen zu genießen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2006)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> *Wünsch allen frohe Weihnachten*
> 
> Mal schaun für was ich mein Weihnachtsgeld nehm....doch noch neue Ski....oder des neue Bullit   oder n Cube Dolby Surround



Also ich kann dir nur empfelen lieber des neue 2007 Cube Hanss zu nehmen.
Des hat wieder normale Tretlager -und Kurbelmaße und fährt sehr beschleunigend
.....und sieht echt gut aus
.....besonders in Gold matt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2006)

hmm ... und wie war das streeten?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2006)

Hatte 2 Platten 
....aber dafür hat sich der Stefan einmal blamiert 

Ach, fallst du net weißt was du machen sollts, am Geißkopf läuft der Lift......für Radfahrer. 
Wegen Schneemangel.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2006)

ja aber war ganz lustig eigentlich.

mal was anderes halt
irgendwie fehlt doch der schnee jetzt


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2006)

Hab Halsweh  

Aber fallste heute Nachmittag am Püttnersfels oder Schlagi vorbeifährst, da sitz ich irgendwo in der Sonne 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2006)

dieses wetter ist schon gnadenlos


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2006)

hmm ... was haben die denn für nen murks gebaut ... 

*Da Beschneiung und der Betrieb von beiden Seilbahnen gleichzeitig nicht möglich ist, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, solange es noch kalt genug ist, die Beschneiungsanlage weiter zu betreiben und nur die Südbahn zu öffnen.

*hehe wohl net genug strom für beides  ausserdem schmilzt der schnee morgen eh wieder weg 
*
*


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2006)

Schau mal Mehlmeißel geht am Wochenende bestimmt.....die beschneien Tag und Nacht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2006)

naja ... hast dir mal die wettervorhersage angeschaut? es wird warm !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2006)

Mehlmeißel ist komplett im Schatten und des dauert Tage selbst  bei + Garden bis des wieder weg ist...es seiden es regenet.
Am Oko oben hat es bei + 8Grad Umgebungstemperatur im Schatten noch eisschichtig gefroren....alter Pesemist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2006)

Und Jungs wie schauts jetzt aus.
Wer geht morgen mit Skifahren? 
Ich werde denke ich eher Mehlmeißeln, weil ja eh nur Piste geht.
Macht um 13 Uhr auf.

Und des beste.....hab gerade die Versendetbestätigung meiner neuen Ski bekommen     


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2006)

okay morgen um 1300 am lift 

juhu


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2006)

Mach`mer lieber 13:20Uhr.
Sonst bekomm ich Zeitprobleme und die haben ja bis 22Uhr offen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2006)

hmm genug zeit für mich zu trainieren davor *fffGGG*


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2006)

Machen ja erst um 13Uhr auf 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2006)

@Stefan: Ok´e, hab nommal nachgerechnet 13Uhr funktioniert 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2006)

mhm es wär auch 13.20 gegangen aber 13 ist a okeee


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2006)

Hab schon zusammengepackt. 
Meine Skihose lag noch genau da wo ich sie nach dem letzten mal hingeschmissen hatte ....
.....wie die Zeit vergeht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Machen ja erst um 13Uhr auf
> 
> G.



hempelsberg 

konnt heut endlich auf winter umschalten ... am okopf müssen sie schon noch ne weile beschneien bis das was wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2006)

Fehlt nur noch des Lawinenwarnschild.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2006)

Hmmh, was wird da wohl drinn sein  
Sind aber schon mit Verpackung ein halbes Pfund leichter wie andere 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2006)

hey schaut mal wie fleißig wir heut waren  

aber endlich mal wieder ski fahren... juhu


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2006)

18mal  Kein Wunder das meine Schienbeine und Knöchel ein wenig wund waren
Und des ohne die Karte auszunutzen
Und ich muß sagen so öde Piste geht nur auf die Gelenke und garnet recht auf die Oberschenkelausdauer im Vergleich zum Huggl- oder Waldgelände.

Hab eben mein Päckchen geöffnet, aber deswegen brauch ich auch einen Tag Hauterholung.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2006)

also wehe du kritisierst nochmal unsere ski ... das is ja nen kinderski von der optik her


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab eure Ski nicht kritisiert........nur die Bindung....und da hat ja der Stefan damit angefangen.
Also, nach mehrmaligen, die Situation überdenken,....der Stefan ist schuld
Und ich weiß das die 07er sch**** ausschauen  Drumm wollte ich ja die 06er obwohl die 50 Euro mehr gekostet hätten. (wenn ich sie bekommen hätte) (daran sind aber die Schweizer schuld)

Ach, des Video ist bald fertig und es gibt dann eine Premiere und so. Hab nämlich eben eine Mail vom Andreas bekommen der die Nachnamen wollte, für den Abspann.
Hoffe ich hab Kregär richtig geschrieben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2006)

ich hoffe du hast ihm meinen namen net verraten


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast ihm meinen namen net verraten



Deinen kannte er schon komplett 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2006)

na wer bock heut auf rädern zu fahrn  bedingungen wären wohl fast opti ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2006)

Die Wetterlage schaut ja überall wirklich richtig gut dafür aus.
Aber ich werde heute garnet rausgehen.....bzw. höchstens mal um frische Luft zu schnappen.
Mein Hals braucht doch irgendwie einen Tag ohne zuviel zu schnell zugeführte kalte Luft.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2006)

naja wirklich gut is das wetter net ... aber im vergleich zu dem was kommen soll dann schon


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2006)

Vorhin war noch Sonnenschein auf den Bergen 
Ich wäre sowieso für schlechtes Wetter heute 
Aber die Aussichten sind doch garnet so schlecht....zumindest auf Wetter-Online.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2006)

schaun mer mal ... dann sehn mer schon


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2006)

Gib mal bei Ebay Salomon Teneighty ein und dann unten die weißen für Sofortkauf wären genau die die du brauchst.(sogar mit hübscher Bindung )
Fürn Stefan wären sind auch die Idealski dabei 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2006)

hmm ?? http://cgi.ebay.de/SALOMON-TENEIGHT...ryZ59599QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

aber ein paar ski pro winter reicht ... oder meinst net? schneit ja netmal 

und ich hatt gestern netmal das gefühl das meine zu lang wären ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2006)

Ja genau die 
Und wenn man schon net fahren kann, dann bleibt auch mehr Geld für ein 2tes paar Ski 

Das du noch net auf dem Rad sitzt 
Hast wohl dieses.........Dings...Syndrom...weißt schoh des, des dieses Jahr modern war wenn man mal keinen Bock hatte und net selber schuld sein wollte 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2006)

mhm tolle ski jörg  

und ich war gar net schuld sondern du hast mit bügeleisen angefangen.
mhm die orangen ski sehen auch gut aus... natürlich sind ja orange

und ja krägar stimmt so


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2006)

naja bin di mi do rad gefahren und gestern ski ... ein tag pause tut da mal gut *gg*


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2006)

hmm der schnee musst anscheinend mit aller gewalt weg :-(

weis net wie es jetzt im wald so ausschaut


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2006)

jo hätt nicht ganz so "warm" werden sollen...  

naja für ne kleine runde kann ich mich heut schon motivieren denk ich...

vielleicht mal kösser oder oko... oder mal ganz was anderes


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2006)

auf der oko homepage steht was von eisglatten wanderwegen .... weis net


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2006)

mhm dann müss ma streeten gehen...  

hab grad an jörg an der strippe der jammert auch rum


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2006)

ne streeten is doch langweilig ... kosseine oder snowmountain schlag ich mal vor


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2006)

bin dann mal um 1300 am forsthaus... ma guckn


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2006)

schreib mal dem andi was  wennst willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2006)

Und wie wars?

Bin mal nur durch Mak gerollert und mal den EverglatesShore, aber sonst nichts.
War heute zu wackelig 

@Stefan: Du meintest bestimmt CurlyWurly. Fand kein Bild mit der Beiunsverpackung.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2006)

so richtig motiviert warn mer heut nicht


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2007)

@ jörg

hi hi ja genau...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2007)

Und die Karamelteile sind ja echt supergut......nur um mal eine richtige Verbindung herzustellen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2007)

das nenne ich mal echtes aprilwetter was da heut so draussen ist


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2007)

Hmmmh...bei mir apriliert es gerade wieder.
Hoffe mal des Hausdach bleibt drauf 

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das ich den 8000sten Beitrag geschrieben hab 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Januar 2007)

A guads neis an eich alle!!!


das da unten is übrigens der weißenstein bei nacht!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2007)

Haben die in Weißenstein noch keinen Strom 

@Eman und Stefan: Hab mal auf die Flyerbildemail mit ja geantwortet.
Wollte es bloß mal sagen, da ja ihr drauf seid. 
Hab ihr auch esagt sie soll sich einfach welch von der HP runterladen, und so!?

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Januar 2007)

hab doch gesagt bei nacht 
aber wenn man genau  (ganz genau) hinschaut, kann man echt was erkennen.
...ziemlich genau...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haben die in Weißenstein noch keinen Strom
> 
> @Eman und Stefan: Hab mal auf die Flyerbildemail mit ja geantwortet.
> Wollte es bloß mal sagen, da ja ihr drauf seid.
> ...



hab keine flyerbildermail bekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2007)

@Stawaldbur: Ach, die haben nur nachts keinen Strom...


@Sportastefan: Egal, dafür schneit es ja schön draußen 
Wird wohl so eine Radwegekarte für das Fichtelgebirge geben und kann sein das da jetzt ein Bild wo du drauf bist drinn ist.......was natürlich den Preis der Karte drückt. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2007)

hehe ich hab gestern ja geschrieben und gleichzeitig noch das du eigentlich für diese fotos zuständig bist und deshalb das ja von dir kommen sollte  

@stefan ... [email protected] geht nur an mich und den jörg das es kein chaos mit dem antworten gibt


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2007)

alles klar @ eman

mhm war heut trotzdem mal spontan in richtung steinwald unterwegs...

wow war des genial!!!! alles super griffig und relativ trocken also auch was für´n jörg   

glaub ich fahr morgen sollte das wetter so bleiben gleich nochmal!!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2007)

Bin ja Nachmittag in der Arbeit...aber fahr rechtzeitig, morgen soll es ja wieder regnen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2007)

hmm hier in rgbg war teufelswetter ... voll igitt draussen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm hier in rgbg war teufelswetter ... voll igitt draussen



Sind euch wohl ein paar Blitze ausgekommen
Hab gestern ja Van Helsing angesehen und die hatten auch so eine Werkstatt wie ihr 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fesoj (2. Januar 2007)

Naja, dafür hatten wir im Mai ein paar schöne Tage!


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Januar 2007)

*Gsundes neues Jahr !!! *  

Hm ob des nochmal richitg Winter wird 
Kauf mir auf jeden Fall keine neuen Ski mehr....
Tendenz geht ganz stark richtung neues Bullit.....  

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/mail/2007bullit.html


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2007)

ja danke, dir a.

wow in grün !!!

gefällt mir ja spitzenmäßig !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2007)

ich net und auch net danke 

grün wie das gras auf den skihängen ...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2007)

also ich find grün schön... besser als das hier... 
http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/STINKYPRIMO/index.html

:kotz:


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Januar 2007)

@Stefan: solltst moang echt spontan numal richtung steinwald ziehn, könntst ja bescheid song!
i wissat wen, dea dad midfoan.

(oh gott, versteht des überhaupt wer?)


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2007)

na klar mach i.

mal gucken sollte das wetter passen und ich rechtzeitig aufwachen könnt ma schon vormittag fahn weil nachmittag will i nöch ne kleine tour fahn...  

vielleicht so ab 10e oder so


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Januar 2007)

*aufwach*
gut


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2007)

mhm hab grad mal mein kopf zum fenster naus gestreckt.   sieht schon wieder so nass aus.
webcam vom oberpfalzturm geht a net...  

wie siehts denn bei dir aus?

ich denk mal weiter oben ists schon noch "trocken" weiter unten wirds dann halt nass werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Januar 2007)

hmmm. nass sieht scho alls aus, und bewölkt is a. zum steinwald rauf siehts noch nebliger aus?! 
ich glaub, nass is auf jeden fall...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2007)

mhm also fahn oder net fahn??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Januar 2007)

also, ich denk ich hätt kei problem.
lieber gfahrn als net gfahrn.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2007)

okee... mach mer 1030 am marktredwitzer haus?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Januar 2007)

ok
probier mas einfach mal
bis glei


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2007)

Viel Spaß und seid schön vorsichtig, es könnts ja rutschig sein.
Weil die Älteren müssen des ja den Jüngeren sagen, gell Stefan 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2007)

da bin ich ja direkt froh das ich hier in der arbeit sitz und gar net auf die idee kommen kann bei dem sch.. wetter biken zu müssen ..

ferien können schon schlimm sein


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2007)

Wetter war eigentlich dummerweise ganz schön heute, sogar ein wenig Sonne. 
Aber was sag ich......bin ja auch in der Arbeit 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2007)

@Supatschi: Will´ste des zum Touren oder als Bergabrad?

G


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2007)

warum kommst da grad jetzt drauf?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2007)

Aus Langeweile  

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2007)

jo war echt klasse wetter und so bei 750 hm´s war die schneegrenze aber wir waren ja die meißte zeit drüber und da wars schön griffig und schneetrocken 

sind alle 3 gefahren. war richtig klasse...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Januar 2007)

ha!! jap, ich bin echt auch froh, dass ma gfoan san! war spitze.
bin selbst erstaunt, das des so gut ganga is!!
...


----------



## Supah Gee (3. Januar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Supatschi: Will´ste des zum Touren oder als Bergabrad?
> 
> G



Halt so als Bergabtourenrad....

Und grün is halt da zufällig als Beispielfarbe....des werd ich nicht nehmen..
wenn ne Farbe dann vielleicht orange


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2007)

wie sich das wetter bei den paar km entfernung doch unterscheiden kann ... kaum zu glauben


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2007)

Wir haben halt alle aufgegessen 

@Supahatschi: Des mit Orange meinst aber net im Ernst
Aber als Tourenbergabrad ist des glaube ich echt gut gebräuchlich 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2007)

ich hoff mal das es heut bei euch auch regnet


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2007)

In Neusorg schneits ....
.....aber in Kemnath regnets 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2007)

ok ... genehmigt


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2007)

man was ist das für nen sch... wetter .... unglaublich sch... und viel zu warm


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2007)

Ja, wirklich eine Katastrophe....ich glaub ich mach mal schnell 100 Liegestützen...gähn...oder ne, ich hol mir lieber noch einen Kaffee, ist besser 

@Sportastephanie: Und wie war´s gestern in der Bau....ähh, Landdisco in Kulmain 

G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (6. Januar 2007)

@Supa

wollt mir auch ein neues Bullit kaufen, hab mir dann aber lieber ein Alutech Pudel geordert. Gleiche Technik, deutsche Firma, ne Bremsmomentabstützung gibts auch noch dafür. Und des ganze kostet bei BPO inkl. er 66er RC2X oder so 1345. 
Also viel billiger als ein Bullit, da kannst der dann sogar noch ein paar Ski kaufen.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich eine Katastrophe....ich glaub ich mach mal schnell 100 Liegestützen...gähn...oder ne, ich hol mir lieber noch einen Kaffee, ist besser




hmm wenn das so weiter geht ... dann müss mer glaub ich mal wieder klettern gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2007)

Mal wieder nach Hof....und danach ne Runde Street 
Oder wir fangen noch Pacourlaufen an und fahren nach Mak ins Parkhaus   

Hab eben schon aus Langeweile meinen Titanfederdämpfer ins Switch gebaut und einen neuen Bremshebel dranngemacht und......

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2007)

war doch net im club gestern...  der hat nur samstags auf 

werd aber heut nix machen denk ich. bin gestern mal ne tour gefahren...

wetter ist momentan so igitt...

zu nass zum biken und zu warm zum schneien... bähh hat man gar keine lust, zu nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2007)

Gestern war doch große Disconight in Kulmain und des erste was mir dazu eingefallen ist warst halt du  

Paßt doch farblich zusammen....also gußoptikmäßig.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2007)

hmm irgendwas könnt mer morgen schon machen  hab aber irgendwie auch bock zu gar nix ... so nen sch...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Januar 2007)

So, komm etzt auch grad heim vo nem abstecher zum hackelstein. war aber ne saublöde idee. irgedwie hats die letzten drei stunden nur geregnet.
 nur!
danke!!
schnauze voll, geh ins bett


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Januar 2007)

Wenn mal Bowling oder Klettern geplant is, geh ich auch mit


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2007)

hmm mal wieder?? hmm ...  ... aber könnt mer schon mal machen  auch wenn ich da hin und wieder anstell wie der erste mensch 

beim bowlen und beim klettern gleichermaßen *gg*


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Januar 2007)

baaaaaahhhhhhhh fruuuuuuuust!!!!!!!
ich werd noch blöd!!!!
das wetter macht mich fertig. Ich will nun endlich, dasses sich in eine richtung entscheidet.  

bei uns ist alles grün - wie soll ich denn da anständig motorschlitten fahren?
und mim bike ist auch asche - tief sumpfig im wald!
Ich mach mir nun noch ne flasche auf und vergeh in meiner herbst-depression.

öde welt
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2007)

da bin ich ja froh das es net nur mir so geht


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2007)

macht heut wer was ... irgendwie ist es net wirklich schön draussen ....


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2007)

Ursprünglich wollte ich nur felsenguggn gehn.
Aber dann hab ich gedacht......hmmh......des Wetter ist ja garnet so schlecht, da könnte ich ja mein Rad mitnehmen.
Und seit ca. 5min. bin ich wieder am alles anzweifeln, weil es im Moment wie aus Kübel schüttet (Wasser) 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2007)

japp ... heut net ... so nen sch... 

wenns nächste woche wieder so is ... dann fahr mer nach hof zum klettern


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2007)

Könn´mer machen, aber tendenziell Sonntag.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2007)

hmm warst eigentlich heut da dabei über das der andi mal die mail geschrieben hat?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2007)

Ne, bin ja in der Arbeit.
Hab aber mim Andy mal telefoniert.

Warst du des der so eine komische Mail heute Vormittag geschickt hat, war irgendwie eine [email protected], die ist bei mir aber nur in zerstückelt und unleserlich angekommen. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2007)

die mail is der auto responder der zurück kommt wenn ein bot ne spammail an [email protected] schreibt

schreib mal ne testmail an [email protected] dann siehst den autoresponder *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2007)

Sachen kennst du 
Mit Auto und Boot (schreibt man übriegens mit zwei O) kann ich noch was anfangen.

Hast ja garnet mitgesteigert, weil ich nicht glaube das du der Walzentoni, das Wurstgesicht oder die Cotschitamai (ist wohl von Tamaicotschi abgeleitet) warst 

Hab eben mal ausprobiert wieviel Liegestützen ich während eine Folge Lazy Town  schaff.....man ich muß wieder mal was für meine Kraftausdauer machen. 
Pohh bin ich jetzt fertig. 

......man dieses Wetter läßt einem total wirre Sachen machen. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2007)

hmm jörg ... wenn ich die ski gekauft hätt, dann hätts sicher keinen schnee mehr gegeben diesen winter ... also verkauf mal deine ski, dann schneits auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2007)

7 grad am okopf ... verrückte welt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2007)

Pohh, die Sonne scheint jetzt schon draußen

Heute soll es ja echt schön werden. (=nicht regnen)
Werde mal mein Rad entstauben und auf nicht triefendem Boden einen neuen Felsen am Oko erstberunterfahren 
Pohh, pohh, endlich mal wieder ein wenig radeln und dann gleich neue Sachen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2007)

War heut Bikebouldern im ersten und einzigen Bikebouldergebiet im FG.

Hab auch ein paar Orange und einen Blauen Bikeboulder erstbefahren können
Leider konnte ich wegen der Nässe nicht alle Blauen fahren, geschweige denn mich an ein paar rote Projekte rannmachen.....
......einen Schwarzen hätte ich auch schon 

Und den letzten Schnee hab ich auch noch gefunden 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2007)

hmm .. skifahrn geht aber jetzt da nimmer :-(

und da ich am tag arbeiten musst ... dreh ich jetzt denk ich mal ne runde ... das letzte mal is lang her


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2007)

Hatte meine Ski im Camelbag schon dabei.
Wollte sie dann aber doch net rausholen....einfach zuviel Grün 

Hoffe du wiederholst bald mein Bikeboulder  .....sonst kann ich ja nur noch den Stefan dazu überreden.
Sind auch teilweise nur Orange - , aber man braucht ja was zum Warmmachen
Und ein Gelb + ist auch dabei.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. Januar 2007)

Lazytown ist doch so eine nervige Kindersendung auf Superrtl oder?  

Wenns weiterhin so warm bleibt sollte der Oko bald wieder für Biker aufmachen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2007)

Ja, daher kommt ja auch der Name Sportastefan 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Januar 2007)




----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2007)

muhaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Januar 2007)

*kicher*


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2007)

so ein sch... wetter da draussen .... mistwetter ... igitt


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2007)

Wie wahr, wie wahr 

Hab im Internet gelesen das du jetzt doch bald auf Cube umsteigst 
Aber dann mußt´e fei deine Rohloffnabe von einem Cube Fachhändler montieren lassen, sonst verlischt die Garantie  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2007)

hä? wo hast das denn gelesen?

übrigends könnt ich ja mal nach neusorg kommen und den panzer probieren ... auch wenn ich den wohl heuer nimmer brauch


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2007)

Können auch morgen nach Hof fahren

Hab gerade 1h an meinen Rädern geschraubt...puhh
Mein Switch wiegt jetzt ganz ohne Luft, außer im Reifen, 17.55kg.
Pohh, des schießt jetzt nur so bergauf nach oben 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2007)

mal den supah g fragen ob er mitkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2007)

Genau, der wollte doch auch mal klettern gehen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2007)

hmm ... die aktuelle nummer hab ich garnet


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2007)

Hmmh....wird wohl heute doch eine Runde Sraßenfahren werden.

Und der Fichtelgebirgsmarthon findet jetzt übriegens wirklich statt.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2007)

fichtelgebirgsmarathon ... hmm interessiert mich das?

und jörg ... net street ... schlammschlacht !!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2007)

Iiiiiiiiihhhhhhh.......Schlammschlacht. Hab gestern erst meine Rolle wieder in Funktion versetzt.
Teer und Beton ist viel besser und hat auch einen besseren Rollwiederstand 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2007)

......außerdem muß ich mir ja sicher sein das du den Weehliekontast verlierts 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2007)

hmm dann mach ich nimmer mit


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2007)

Du hast die Mitmachzwangsklausel überlesen 
Außerdem mußt du ja auch meine ganzen Bikeboulder wiederholen. 

Hab mal gerechnet. Wenn du ein Standarthanzz nimmst, die Rohloff reinbaust und  ein paar Komponeten verbesserst, dann müßtes du auf regensburgperfekte 15.5kg kommen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2007)

solang du dich net in den wald bei solchen bedingungen raustraust ... fahr ich keine wheelies 

hmm die rohloff kommt in den rohloffhimmel 

die mail mitm fichtelgebirgsmarathon hast ausserdem an meine alte mailaddi geschrieben


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2007)

Ist t-online dann deine alte Mailaddi. 

War ja am Mittwoch bei solchen Bedingungen sogar Bikebouldern mit Schwierigkeiten oberhalb des FPSh´s 

Wenn dein Dämpfer in den Dämpferhimmel kommt würde mich eher interessieren 
Was hat den die Ferder für Werte und wie lang ist die dann??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2007)

naja ... der boden im wald is zur zeit schon anstrengend


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2007)

Konnt heute net rauß 

Und jetzt müssen wir doch glatt noch nach Sulzbach Rosenberg fahren  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2007)

ne ... keine zeit ... ganz sicher ...


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2007)

i scho... auch ganz sicher


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2007)

hmm alles ruhig hier ... heut einer lust mit säge ein wenig auf den trails zu fahren? viel wird net gehen  

fang im februar mit der diplomarbeit (Detektion von Fehlstellen in GFK-Stäben mittels Teilentladungsmessungen ) an ... also werd diesen winter eh nimmer viel zeit haben ... braucht also net zu schneien *fg*


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2007)

Meinst die Trails sind noch da
Wo doch ganz Winterberg kaputt ist 
Ab übermorgen soll es ja jetzt doch noch anfangen zu schneien 
Aber ist ja jetzt eh egal, wo wir doch einen Skihalle in Bigrün bekommen.
Also kannste dir mit deiner Arbeit "wie finde ich Lunker in Plastikteilen"  ruhig Zeit lassen.

Im Wald ist es zur Zeit viel zu gefährlich....sagen die Forstbehörden.
Glaube ich wage mich heute noch net raus, sieht so dunkel draußen aus 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2007)

mhm in der tat. irgendwie nass windig regnerisch unfreundlich dunkel...  

würd zwar schon gerne mal wieder raus aber momentan ist schon echt bähhh.

jo dann können wir auch im august sagen... mhm was mach ma denn heut, biken oder ski fahren??   dann muss ma immer bike und ski im auto haben wenn man richtung oko fährt...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2007)

Stimmt, besonders wenn auf der anderen Seite noch die Bikehalter drann sind.
Wenn es einem zu heiß ist kurz ne Skiabfahrt mit Schneeballschlacht dazwischen und dann wieder aufs Bike 
Man dann wird es doch wieder eng in meinem Auto hinten 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Januar 2007)

hmmm. bin endlich auch mal wider zuhause, aber mich ziehts auch net wirklich raus. schad.
Grüße!!
otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2007)

ok ... dann schaun mer mal was morgen is  

voll sch... zur zeit


----------



## EL_Rey (20. Januar 2007)

mir starten next we wenns wetter passt etvl.zum lago .... des we hats über 15 grad uns sonne .... shuttleservice sollt kein thema sein ... jemand lust?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2007)

So, hab den Nachmittag genutzt um mein RMX auf 20.35kg runterzutunen 
Also sollte ich bis zum Frühjahr mit ein paar neuen Teilen locker auf unter 20kg kommen 

Ja, schau´mer mal morgen.
Wobei es gerade wieder nur sowas von runtergergnet hat, das ich wenn überhaubt, höchstens "nur" Waldboden fahr.

Zum Glück kann ich mich jetzt dann gleich noch kräftmäßig austoben...puhhh (Stirn bwisch)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2007)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> mir starten next we wenns wetter passt etvl.zum lago .... des we hats über 15 grad uns sonne .... shuttleservice sollt kein thema sein ... jemand lust?



soll net jetzt der winter kommen?

aber egal ... also jörg ... komm fahr mit


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2007)

Wenn du unten bist, dann regnets ja bloß die ganze Zeit  
Und dann ist es bei uns wenigstens perfektes Wetter 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2007)

träum weiter 

naja ... auf jedenfall is da schon wieder voll der wind und den wald soll man meiden ... sch... wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2007)

Und am Wochenende erstmal Skifahren angesagt 
Baggern zwar immernoch die Bäume von der Piste, aber ist ja noch 4Tage Zeit.

In Wintergberg haben die jetzt einen "Wing" 
Hmmh.....zum Glück muß man nur unter 35 sowas machen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2007)

oh du meine sch... 

unter 25 muss man das machen  müss mer den kamikazze supah gee mitnehmen um unsere Ehre zu retten


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2007)

@LB Stefan: 1...2...3...meins  

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2007)

was hast denn gekauft?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> was hast denn gekauft?




Na, des was in deiner Mail war 
Und so wies zur Zeit aussieht kann ich die Woche doch noch meine neuen Curlywörlies testen 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2007)

achso... echt jetzt.

cool 

na siehst mal wie ich auf dich schau


----------



## Supah Gee (23. Januar 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh du meine sch...
> 
> unter 25 muss man das machen  müss mer den kamikazze supah gee mitnehmen um unsere Ehre zu retten



Hmm schau ma mal......aber eigentlich...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Januar 2007)

hey jungs!
hier in würzburg fällt eitz scho die ganze zeit so weißes zeugs vom himmel. was isn des? ich hab mal davon gehört, aber ich glaubs net.
kannma des essn? des bedeckt hier irgendwie alles...

holeri


----------



## Stylo77 (24. Januar 2007)

kann man endlich skifahren bei euch ???


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> kann man endlich skifahren bei euch ???




Ich lieg schon auf der lauer 
Denke das Mehlmeißel spätestens morgen um 13 Uhr aufmacht.
Vielleicht aber auch schon heute Nachmittag 








G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2007)

Hier nommal, im klassischem Provinzdesign 

http://www.klausenlift.de/index.php?page=21aktuelles.php

Und am Oko scheint es frühestens am Freitag loszugehen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2007)

jörg du musst doch nein sagen ... wir wollen doch die pisten nur für uns allein


----------



## Stylo77 (24. Januar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich lieg schon auf der lauer
> Denke das Mehlmeißel spätestens morgen um 13 Uhr aufmacht.
> Vielleicht aber auch schon heute Nachmittag
> 
> ...



naja hab morgen frei 
werd wohl mal nach mehlmeißel schaun 
und sa evtl oko


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2007)

und ich sitz hier im regensburger flachland  ... wenn ich die ski da hätte könnt ich wenigstens in den bayerischen wald ... aber


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2007)

Wenn die morgen in Mehlmeißel die Lifte laufen lassen werd ich wohl auch da sein 

@Eman: besorg dir mal endlich ein Auto wo man immer alles einfach drinnen liegen lassen kann 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2007)

die meißeln fei net dort


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2007)

da ich grad aufm fahrradkistenlink geklickt hab .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da wird man ja fast schwach


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2007)

Naja, so wie die Straßen dort so sind, dacht ich halt die meißeln da ständig rum 

Bei der Fahrradkiste gibts auch NSX 9 


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (24. Januar 2007)

wenn ich was mitbringen soll ,bescheid geben jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2007)

jetzt fahrn mer zuerst mal ski


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2007)

ich brauch aber dieses jahr noch nen regensburg_flachland_touren_freeride_alleskann_downhill_bike


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. Januar 2007)

hmm hört sich so an als bräuchtest du nen enduro


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> wenn ich was mitbringen soll ,bescheid geben jungs



Hmmmh, glaub da stöber ich dann nommal auf der Seite 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2007)

Bin schon voll im Skifahrvorbereitungsstreß.
Man die sind so leicht, da kann man auf der Stelle ohne Probleme 180Grad im Wohnzimmer rumspringen  


G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. Januar 2007)

1. joa coole ski 
2. ob das so gut für dne belag is mit dem rumspringen
3. stylisches haus mit der strickleiter und dem bike an der decke find ich cool 
4. wo gehts denn hin mit den ski?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Januar 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> 4. wo gehts denn hin mit den ski?



die Frage war gut  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2007)

Heut wohl Mehlmeisel, morgen Ochsenkopf und übermorgen am K2.

Und zu Punkt 2: Ich hab ein 1.80m Chrashpad drunter liegen gehabt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2007)

wann willst in mehlmeisel sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2007)

Hmmmh.....der Ruhelose meldet sich 

War die ganze zeit am überlegen ob Abend oder Nachmittag.
Aber wer will schon bis Abend warten  
Naja so um 13Uhr halt....denk ich mal 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2007)

13:30 komm ich


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2007)




----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin schon voll im Skifahrvorbereitungsstreß.
> Man die sind so leicht, da kann man auf der Stelle ohne Probleme 180Grad im Wohnzimmer rumspringen
> 
> 
> G.



kannst du dabei bitte mal die handycam einschalten und bewegte bilder psoten  danke

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2007)

Man Coffee, ich hab doch gar kein Handy  
Bin doch Landbewohner, da braucht man sowas noch net.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Januar 2007)

hi mitnand

kurzer lagebericht vom wald 
war heut mal weil die sonne so schön rausgeblinzelt hat bei kuschligen temperaturen auf ner kurzen spontantour am opf-turm. brrrr  

also forststraßen sind dort schön geräumt und man kommt ganz gut voran.
die trails waren dafür umso schlechter befahrbar.  
dafür hat die sonne das wieder entschädigt


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2007)

wir waren am okopf ... ging ganz gut  auf skiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2007)

@Dr Kuh: Gehn die Forststraßen wirklich gut bergauf zum Opf-Turm, oder willst du andere nur ins verderben schicken.
Könnt mir nämlich vorstellen, falls ich meine Beine morgen wieder gebrauchen kann auch mal da raufzucruisen.....wenn es wirklich geht.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Januar 2007)

@ jörg nee forststraßen gehen wirklich gut. sind größtenteils geräumt 
bin von haselbrunn los gefahren. glaub aber die straße von mak.haus geht auch. guckst du...
geräumt + autospuren = jede menge spass  

@ eman

mhm was mach ma denn jetzt nächste woch??


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2007)

fährst morgen mit okopf? auf der piste sind rekorde möglich ... mitm bike mein ich


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm was mach ma denn jetzt nächste woch??



Der allwissende Antwortenjörg kann dir da schon eine Antwort geben 
Auf ins OxCaffee 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2007)

hmm jörg .. machst heut ne kleine schneetour? weis noch net was ich heut machen will ....

und allwissend bist ganz sicher net


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2007)

Bis jetzt hab ich noch net vor rauszugehen.
Und es schneit so stark und mein Bobbers tut weh von der letzten Abfahrt und einen Wadenmuskelkater hab ich auch 
Ich glaub ich mach einen Tag nichts 
Aber es schneit jetzt echt richtig gut...schönen weichen neuen Schnee.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2007)

japp ... morgen nochmal ski fahrn bevor der regen kommt


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2007)

Liegt mir auch so im Sinn 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2007)

Und wie war´s??

Und und wann sind wir morgen am Oko??

@Eman: Weißt du auswendig welche Breite deine Hopescheibe hat.....oder mußt du erst deine Bügelmeßschraube zur Hilfe rausholen 
Ist die 1.75, 2 oder 2.1mm stark.
Muß nämlich bald wahrscheinlich wegen dem 8" PostMount auf diese Scheibe zurückgreifen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2007)

hopescheibe ... keine ahnung 

okopf ... naja ... die bedingungen zum biken sind naja grenzwertig. ist einfach zuviel pulverschnee der net fest is. runter sind wir die pisten. ging ganz schön ... nur rauf ist es halt schon nen sehr schwer verdienter spass

... okopf ... skifahren ... hmm heut war ne lange schlange am lift ... also wenn überhaupt, dann nur mit morgenstund hat gold im mund


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .......morgenstund hat gold im mund



.....,wer länger schläft bleibt auch gesund. lol

Hmmh....vieleicht schaff ich es ja wirklich mal früher aufzustehen
Mal schaun.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2007)

also nachmittag siehst da kein land beim anstehen ... bis 11 gehts immer ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2007)

Bin schonmal auf. doppel 
Aber bis 9ne bin ich net dort. dreifach 

Muß dann eh erstmal Frühstücksnahrung suchen. vielfach 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2007)

bis wann dann?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2007)

Sagen wir mal ich bin um 9:45Uhr zwischen Parkplatz stehen und Liftstation.
Man kann des so schlecht einschätzen mit dem Umgeziehe und der Wegelagerer auf der Straße und dem Schnee und so.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Januar 2007)

Nur mal so ne frage zwischen durch an den allwissenden Jörg  sind big bettys gut für schnee touren geignet? oder gibt es was besseres?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab BB´s dafür drauf.
Bei Plattschnee sind sie natürlich optimal, wegen der großen Auflagefläche, und bei losem Schnee ist eh alles gleich ungut.


G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Januar 2007)

dann bekommt mein Ghost ERT 5500 mal nen paar größere schlappen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2007)

Hat morgeen wer arbeits -oder schulfrei??
Muß morgen nämlich arbeitstechnisch blitzartig zuhausebleiben.......und lernen muß ich eh nichts mehr.....bin ja eh schon allwissend 
Werd wohl ein wenig für übernächstes Wochenende trainieren 

@Eman: Brauchst dir nimmer die Arbeit machen und dein Scheibe zu messen.
Hab gestern schon die 225er bestellt.....hat mich so aus dem Internet angegrinst 
Mit der Scheibe brems ich euch alle in Grund und Boden und bin garantiert immer Ersthinterster.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2007)

überlegt euch mal wohin es gehen soll in 2 wochen ... hab keine zeit zur zeit was zu suchen


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Januar 2007)

@Jörg
Also wenn bis morgen net scho wieder alles weggetaut is, wollt ich weng fahren! Kann aber halt erst ab frühestens 16.15....

Und was is denn in 2 Wo


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2007)

fahrn mer zum skifahrn in 2 wochen


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Januar 2007)

Wer? Wann? Wohin?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2007)

Wir, nächste Woche, da wo die Berge sind. (wie des genauer heißt weiß ich net)

Um 16:15Uhr läuft doch der Lift schon nimmer.
Aber wir können die Woche schon auch mal Flutlicht fahren.
Der Carre würde auch die Woche vielleicht mal mitfahren.

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (30. Januar 2007)

ihr kommts scho alle zur Spoked Premiere oder ?

am 3.Feb. ist Premiere von Spoked im Cafehaus in Sulzbach-Rosenberg (Bergstr.1).
Das ganze geht um 19:30 Uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2007)

Deswegen muß ich ja eine Woche drauf ungewollt in den Skiurlaub fahren.  
Du kannst des doch net einfach hier reinschreiben, sonnst erfahren noch viele Leute davon und kommen
Oh, Gott   

Wo muß man denn eigentlich hinfahren, wenn man in den Skiurlaub fahren will?
Haben nämlich noch keinen Plan. Sind auch nur kurz unterwegs, also sollte es möglichst nah sein 
Was ist den Achensee, kennst du des?

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (30. Januar 2007)

hmm, ich bin immer im Hochzillertal / Hochfügen. haben zzt um die 80 cm. War am So für an Tag da, war ganz gut vom Schnee her ... zum Freeriden abseits der Pistn is allerdings noch zu wenig schnee


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2007)

@ ray ... könntest uns ja guiden


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2007)

Wo ist denn Krippenstein    
Man beachte auf dem länglichem Bild die Ameisen rechts.

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (1. Februar 2007)

also im hochzillertal kenn i viele freeridetouren (total) abseits .... aber da fehlt no a bisserl schnee


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2007)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> also im hochzillertal kenn i viele freeridetouren (total) abseits .... aber da fehlt no a bisserl schnee


 
also hmm freeridetouren abseits ... weis net ob da unsereiner je wieder unten ankommt 



> aber da fehlt no a bisserl schnee


 
hmm heuer wird das nix mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2007)

Endlich mal wieder Sonnenschein und trockene Gehsteige.
Und wo fahren wir jetzt zum Skifahren hin, hab null Plan??
Kenn ja die Berge nur vom Sommer 

@Sportastefan: Bin gerade eine kleine Umneusorgrumrunde gefahren.
Mußt dich bei unserer nächsten 6.38km 2.5h Umneusorgrumtour warm anziehen.
Hab einen neuen Freeride freigelegt, bzw. einen 18Jahre alten.
Damals dachte ich ja nur das es geht, aber heut weiß ich´s 
Ist schwierigkeitsmäßig blau. Ging heute leider noch net wegen Schnee und der rutschigen Anfahrt.
War dann noch auf der eisernen Brücke ein paar Sportaübungen machen.
Kann schon kaum unsere nächste Umneusorgrumrunde abwarten um dich ins verderben zu stürtzen  



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2007)

mitm felix fahr ich da hin ... http://www.lech-zuers.at/

aber natürlich will ich ne woche später da net nochmal hin


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2007)

Oh....die haben ja sogar "Wein und Firn" Wochen 
Und enge durch den Wald schlängelnde Powderabfahrten die in einer Steilpassage enden  
Ja, das hört sich schon gut an.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2007)

na jungs wie isses so im wald?
und @ stefan
du hast mich neulich nicht erkannt vorm rewe oder? weil du so verwundert gekuckt hattest, dass ich dich gegrüßt habe..war so vor paar wochen

prost
Rich


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2007)

Heißt des du schaust zur Zeit irgendwie total unkenntlich aus??
Aber ist ja auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen her!

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Februar 2007)

puuuh!!
sers midnand!!
ich will eitz mal behaupten, dass´s drüben bei euch in neusorg kälter is. ich bin ganz schön durchgfrorn.
da bin ich lieber auf der sonneseit des steinwalds


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2007)

Gab es die heut. 
Denke heut gabs nur Nebelseiten.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Februar 2007)

doch, aber wie ich wieder um den steinwald rum war, war bei uns auch alles nebelverhangen. und kalt.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2007)

Die Gehsteige trocknen wieder ab. 

@Sportastrebstan:Werd wohl dann noch meinen neuen blauen neusorger Bikeboulder versuchen.  
Also 18Uhr am Flaschenkontainer....wenn ich net da bin......nein daran wollen wir garnicht denken 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2007)

jepp 18.30 flaschenkontainer, dann kannst noch in aller ruhe ein bad nehmen und deine pizza essen  

@ chicken. ah also doch. ja ich hatte dich nicht gleich erkannt und war mir dann nicht sicher ob mit dem gruß ich gemeint war. dacht mir nur wenn ich gemeint war dann kannst es nur du gewesen sein  

@staaaawoldbuuuaaa
wie siehts denn aus auf den wegen im steinwald?

war am donnerstag mal auf der luisenburg. hab mal da in der nähe des apfelbrunnens in wald nei geguckt wies aussieht...  

hab den weg nimmer gefunden da sind schätzungsweise 5 millionen bäume umgefallen. sieht gar nicht gut aus  
jörg da gibts bestimmt jetzt besser baumüberfahrten als der eine steile da...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Februar 2007)

@ Stefan

ich war mit meinem "brötchenholfahrrad" nur auf der strasse unterwegs und bin gar niad nei in wold. hat aber net einladend ausgesehn, alles nass und iiiiihhh!!

aber ich glaub, soviel harvester wie da warn hats wieder ganz schön was zerlegt!!?!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2007)

18:30.....hmmmh noch ne halbe h länger rumhocken. Aber zum Glück hast du ja ein schnelles Auto mit Turbo, Geschwindigkeitsanzeige im Radio und so modernes Zeug 

Ob die in den Louisentrail auch mit dem Harvester reinkommen....mal schaun wie sich des ganze entwickelt und dann nommal schaun was man zur Entwicklung beitragen kann.
5Millionen Bäume  Des sind ja mehr wie 2mal 50% und wären ja fast alle 

Hab heut übrigens in 2,irgendwas Stunden sogar 7.78km zusammengebracht.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2007)

Hier, sieht so einfach und unspektakulär aus.
Also dann bis morgen 

G.


----------



## Richbitch (4. Februar 2007)

runterfahren odser was?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2007)

@RichBitch: Ja, fahren geht auch. 
Habs eben versehentlich ausprobiert, weil ich eigentlich springen wollte

@Stefan: Was macht denn eigentlich dein Fastnachbar in Tümpelmühle.
Kann doch auch mal die klassische 8km Freeriderunde mitfahren.
Morgen nehmen wir den Steinbruch noch mit rein, oder?
Mir fällt übriegens gerade ein des du den legendären Grünberger Brückendrop Bikeboulder noch nicht gemacht hast

@Emän: Und wie wars...gabs Schnee.
Und hast deine Winterreifen jetzt richtigrum montiert

["Tratschmodus" an]Müßt euch vorstellen der Eman hat sich am Parkplatz in Bigri von einer Frau  sagen lassen müssen das seine Winterreifen verkehrtrum montiert sind   
Des ist ja fast so schlimm wie wenn bei einer Fahrt von 4km die Luftgabel defekt ist und dann der Luftdämpfer auch noch drauf geht........gell Wastl ["Tratschmodus" aus]

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (4. Februar 2007)

> ["Tratschmodus" an]Müßt euch vorstellen der Eman hat sich am Parkplatz in Bigri von einer Frau sagen lassen müssen das seine Winterreifen verkehrtrum montiert sind


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


>




Elektroniker ......aber wehe ein Elektron dreht sich mal in die verkehrte Richtung. Des sehen die sofort.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2007)

hmm  

na was is mitm skifahrn ... also so voll unbedingt muss ich am WE net  

war ganz nett das WE ... aber es ist wirklich erschreckend wie wenig schnee teilweise auf den Bergen liegt. Wenn genug schnee liegen würd, wärs echt nen geiles gebiet. skirouten gingen teilweise ... teilweise aber knüppelharter schnee ... teilweise grünes gras  
weis net, gemischte gefühle halt, pistenzustand teilweise sehr schön ... teilweise blöd


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

teilweise "grünes" Gras .....hmmmh, blaues, lilanes oder rosanes wäre ja jetzt net so schlimm. 

Der El meinte das es in der Insbrucker Gegend mehr Schnee hat 
Naja, schneit ja gerade wenn ich rausschauen. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2007)

is bei euch a scho wieder grün überall oder?

wegen skifoarn, i hab mein we abgesagt, das trauerspiel schnee schau ich mir heuer nicht weiter an sondern stell die skier erstmal in keller 

@ jörg, haste mal foddos von deim boulderfelsen? 

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> is bei euch a scho wieder grün überall oder?
> 
> wegen skifoarn, i hab mein we abgesagt, das trauerspiel schnee schau ich mir heuer nicht weiter an sondern stell die skier erstmal in keller
> 
> ...



Grün war es vorhin noch, aber seit eben ist alles wieder weiß. 
Ich werd morgen meine Ski wieder verwenden
Morgen hat es 100% perfekte Bedingungen am Oko. (also zum richtig Skifahren....berab )
Plus kein Anstehen am Lift 

Und ich hab natürlich 1000de Foddos von 1000den Boulderfelsen von 1000den Bouldern.
Aber hab eben gemerkt das eigentlich keine dabei sind, wo man so sieht wie ein Gebiet in der Gesamtheit aussieht 
Hab mal 5 rausgesucht wo zumindest ein bisschen Hintergrund und Umgebung mit drauf sind.
Wenn ihr dann durch dauerndes Hallenhüpftraining gut trainiert seit werdet ihr schon mal zum einzig wahren Klettern (= Bouldern ) vorbeischauen.
Ganz wichtig beim Bouldern ist übriegens des am Boden rumpflocken und gescheite Kommentare geben. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

@Eman: Ich meinte Salzburg und net Innsbruck.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2007)

soviel zum trauerspiel  

war in st anton ne skiroute ... bis auf eine schneefreie kurze stelle gings aber ganz schön 






und bei dem ding bekommt glaub ich jeder maschinenbauer leuchtende augen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Fast schon ein Fahrgeschäft wie auf einem Rummelplatz 

Dieses 9:45 auf dem einen Bild ist etwas irritierend...wohl ein Sommer/Winterzeitumstellvergessproblem .......oder wart ihr wohl zur besten Frühstückszeit schon auf der Piste 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2007)

natürlich warn wir da schon am berg ... wenn man nur 2 tage dort is kann man net trödeln


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> natürlich warn wir da schon am berg ... wenn man nur 2 tage dort is kann man net trödeln




Alter Hektomat, man kann doch nicht 9h ununterbrochen Ski fahren......ähhhm, normale Menschen können doch nicht 9h ununterbrochen Ski fahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2007)

hmm ... schon mal was von mittagessen gehört? das unterbricht die 9 stunden 

das ist im endeffekt gar net lang wennst auch mal in skirouten und so fahren willst ... ist nen mit mehlmeisel oder okopf zu vergleichen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Ach nochwas, des Spoket (oder so ähnlich) Video ist garnet mal so schlecht zum Anschauen
Abgesehen von 16:9 
Sag ich jetzt eifach mal so.
Zumindest machts zB mal wieder Lust auf Geißkopf und Ochsenkopf und Streetfahren und.....

Der RoßtrappenDh wäre fei geöffnet an den Wochenenden

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... schon mal was von mittagessen gehört? das unterbricht die 9 stunden
> 
> das ist im endeffekt gar net lang wennst auch mal in skirouten und so fahren willst ... ist nen mit mehlmeisel oder okopf zu vergleichen ...



Wenn man 4h Frühstückt braucht man an sich garkein Mittagessen mehr 

Fährst morgen mit Oko...bin aber erst ab 12fe dort.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2007)

is das steinach?

muss arbeiten 

was mach mer jetzt mitm skifahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Keine Ahnung, bzw. weiß net. Ist halt Roßtrappe 

Und der Stefan wollte heute mal im I-Net sich auf die Suche machen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2007)

im harz is das ... sehr weit weg


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Ahh...da wo der harzhaft frische Hasseröder Auerhahn herkommt.

G.


----------



## Coffee (6. Februar 2007)

jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz wichtig beim Bouldern ist übriegens des am Boden rumpflocken und gescheite Kommentare geben.



ok das kann ich in der halle ja auch schon üben 

schnee ist wirklich ein trauerspiel. hier regnet es heuite schnürchen *bäh*

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2007)

Bei uns schneit es gerade langsam fallende dicke leichte Flocken.
Werde die neuen Flocken dann gleich ausprobieren 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (6. Februar 2007)

@ jörg bist du morgen auch oko ?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich nommal könnt wäre ich oben.
Aber morgen klappt es bei mir arbeitstechnisch net 

@Emän: Man kann mittlerweile sogar Hochgefährlichkeitsskifahren 
Heute hab ich schon 2 Fahrten vor Liftschluß wieder beendet.
Weil ohne Kraft und bei den engen Kurven ist des total limitös.
Hatte überall an der Jacke, an der Hose an den Skischuhschnallen Baumrindereste dran 
Und meine Auslösung scheint auch richtig eingestellt zu sein 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2007)

Hei, der aktuelle Schneebericht.
Es schneit und schneit und schneit und.......... 

@Stefan: Und haste was gefunden?

@Eman: Mach mal dem Emailchaos ein Ende Die Dinger kann man ja netmal rausfiltern oder als Spam einstufen (oder ich kann des net )

@Stylo: Vielleicht bin ich morgen nommal am Oko. Muß aber erst heute Abend schauen wie weit die in der Arbeit sind und was da noch wie wichtig ist  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2007)

Nommal Emän: Hab eben gehört das Bozen von oben weg frei ist.....von einem RMX Fahrer der gerade zum Fahren dort war  
Fahren wir halt zum Skifahren nach Bozen und nehmen sicherheitshalber die Räder mit 
Und zum Stefan sagen wir einfach das wir vergessen haben die Räder aus dem Auto zu nehmen  

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Februar 2007)

in bozen kannst wenns unten wirklich schneefrei ist beides schön kombinieren
www.rittnerhorn.com


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Mach mal dem Emailchaos ein Ende Die Dinger kann man ja netmal rausfiltern oder als Spam einstufen (oder ich kann des net )



hmm ja ... das mitm spam wird immer schlimmer ... aber das spezielle prob is behoben


----------



## EL_Rey (8. Februar 2007)

bin morgen an sprung am oko beim brettl fahren .... kommt sonst noch wer ?


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Februar 2007)

hei jungs also irgendiwe hab ich mal versucht ne unterkunft so salzburger land zu finden aber irgenwie wollen die immer alle dass man da 7 tage bleibt ?!? weiß jemand wo man da gucken kann?
mhm wie mach ma des dann jetzt?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2007)

also ich würd mal sagen, das es jetz zu spät is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (8. Februar 2007)

da fährt man einfach runter und geht zur tourist info
die sind bei dem schnee sicher net ausgebucht


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Februar 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> da fährt man einfach runter und geht zur tourist info
> die sind bei dem schnee sicher net ausgebucht



ja des wär auch meine option gewesen aber so richtig spass machts bei dem wenig schnee bestimmt a net


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2007)

wenn man net alles selbst macht


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2007)

Jaja, eine Tragödie 
Hab auch mal in so Ski-Foren geschaut wo es schön gehen würde.
Aber bis gestern hat es niergens wirklich gut ausgesehen mit dem Schnee.
Egal, daheim ist es ja auch schön.....regnerisch 

@El Ray: war heute kurzfristig dort. 
Hat zwar den ganzen Tag geschneit, aber der Schnee war total schwer und net wirklich immer kontrollierbar. 
Deswegen war wohl auch hier und da der Hubschrauber und der Krankenwagen unterwegs. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2007)

@Stafan oder wer auch immer: Da wir net in Ösiland sind bin ich jetzt doch noch "klotzen" gegangen.
Morgen soll es ja doch etwas sonnenscheinig werden.
Aber da ich ja doch erst späääääät ins Bett komm ist wohl eher morgen was unkompliziertes angesagt.
Hab eben gesehen das die Schneelage bei uns garnimmer so schlecht aussieht für eine normale Freerideumgebungscaffeefahrttodesrunde.
Wennste Bock hast...evtl. so ab 12fe los 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2007)

Ach nochwas.
Hat von euch eigentlich wer Zeit für den großen "Runden Tisch" zur Zukunft des Mountainbikesports im Fichtelgebirge.
Ich hab da um 13Uhr Arbeitsanfang an den 2Tagen 

Und noch nochwas. Wer Bock Sonntag Abend zum Pizzaessen. 
Hab eben nämlich mim Andy telefoniert wegen so einem Resonator.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2007)

sonntag is bei mir ganz schlecht ... da ich da nach rgbg fahr

hmm wann schaun mer mal spoked an  bekommst ausserdem deinen panzer wieder 

todesrunde is net so schön


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2007)

Langweiler 

Wetterbericht hat sich ja eh schon wieder für Morgen auf Regen gedreht
Des wo du am GK den Balcken mit Helmcäm gefahren bist schaut gut aus 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2007)

na dann schaun mer halt video ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2007)

Sonntag.

....muß mal kurz was tun 


G.


----------



## EL_Rey (10. Februar 2007)

was is denn bikemäßig so geplant in den fichtlmountains .... wie schauts am oko mit ner zweiten line aus ?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2007)

Geplant wird viel und ständig.
Naja, wobei ich ja net unbedingt eine Skihalle bräuchte 
Weil für 50 000 000 Euro könnte man bikebautechnisch schon mehr erreichen als mit einer Skihalle.  
Wobei ich mich schon auf den 20m Kletterturm freue mit innerirdisch klettern und Eiskletterwand im Winter 
Ja ja und die 2te Strecke....jaja die wenn nur schon gebaut wäre 
Darfst auch Bauleiter machen wenn es dann soweit ist 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2007)

hmm bei 5 000 000 000 ct würd ich gern bauleiter machen 

wie schauts im wald aus?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2007)

hmm und noch was ... wie schauts mit der megavalanche aus? fahrn mer  anmeldung läuft schon  ist echt ne geile erfahrung und nen geiles gebiet


----------



## EL_Rey (10. Februar 2007)

das bauen der neuen line is das eine ... die Genehmigung das andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2007)

das gelände auf der nordseite is stellenweise ganz und gar net schön ... aber halt ohne flachstück im gegensatz zur südseite ... ohne stellenweise grössere erd- oder eher steinbewegungen kommt da nur ne knüppelharte strecke die nicht gewollt ist raus ...
aber wenns noch nen winter so wenig schneit geht mehr


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Februar 2007)

warum regnet es eigentlich immer, wenn ich ich zur tür raus geh??!? 
wie soll ich denn da üben, damit mich der jörg wenigstens bergauf nicht ganz so alt aussehn lässt   

...smilieys sind koomisch...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2007)

Wie, was, alt aussehen, was ab ich jetzt schon wieder gemacht 


Bauleiter ist glaub ich noch der einfachste Job.
Da muß man ja nur sagen wies aussehen soll und dann kann man sich des fertig anschauen 
Ihr werdet natürlich alle Steinerücker und Erdverschieber 


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Februar 2007)

nix, nix  ich mein ja nur...

aber ich glaub als bauleiter isses doch schwer, weil du musst immer beschäftigt aussehn obwohl du nie was zu tun hast und alle hassen dich weil du immer andern die schuld in die schuhe schiebst...
weil bauleiter- glaubst du, dass ein zitronenfalter zitronen faltet ?


----------



## EL_Rey (11. Februar 2007)

is des mit der schihalle scho in trockenen tüchern ? btw was soll denn 07 die Season Karte am oko koschtn ?


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Februar 2007)

zum bauleiter is auch doof wenn was schief geht z.b. irgend wie nen arbeiter sichw as tut aber du schaffst das schon


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2007)

Hääh.....was sollten Zitronenfalter denn sonst tun außer Zitronen Falten 

@ElRay: Die Tücher bei solchen Sachen sind doch immer so trocken wie wenn sie zur Zeit zum trocknen draußen hängen würden. 

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (12. Februar 2007)

jaja .. bin mal gespannt was das ticket kosten soll die sommer season ... hoffentlich werden sie Jungs net GrÃ¶Ãenwahnsinnig wie z.b. am geisskopf (knapp 26 â¬ fÃ¼r ne tageskarte fÃ¼e einen uralten sessellift)


----------



## Stylo77 (12. Februar 2007)

wie kommst du auf 30.- ???
laut webseite 23,50 + 2.- streckengebühr


----------



## MadBiker (12. Februar 2007)

jop wär echt mal interessant wie die ticketpreise so sind sommer 2007!ahja, wenn ich zeit hab dann würd ich auch gern beim bau der 2. line mithelfen  klingt nämlich irgendwie nach gratisliftfahren..und trails bauen macht eh spass..weiß nur noch nicht so wies zeittechnisch bei mir aussieht..
mfg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2007)

So hab heute meine neue Bremsscheibe bekommen 
Jetzt könnt ihr eure Kinder- und Frauen- und kleine Mädchenbremsscheiben voll dagegen in die Bremsscheibentonne treten 
Hab mal ein Bild zum Größenvergleich neben einer Kuchenbackform gemacht.

@Dr. Stefan: Hast Freitag Nachmittag zur Todesfreeriderunde Zeit.
Muß da net arbeiten und des Wetter soll ja toll werden.
Die Gehsteige waren ja schon heute tocken. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So hab heute meine neue Bremsscheibe bekommen
> Jetzt könnt ihr eure Kinder- und Frauen- und kleine Mädchenbremsscheiben voll dagegen in die Bremsscheibentonne treten
> Hab mal ein Bild zum Größenvergleich neben einer Kuchenbackform gemacht.
> 
> ...



ich sag nur YEEEEEHHAAAAAAAA _!!!_

ja und man braucht auch nicht mehr ständig neue reifen kaufen weil man kann ja jetzt auf der bremsscheibe fahren   

ja freitag nachm hab ich zeit!
stimmt aber die betonung liegt auf *waren* trocken


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2007)

Du sollt doch immer auf die Toiletten gehen*kopfschüttel*

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2007)

Mach´mer dann so ca. Mittag rum zum Abfreeriden.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Februar 2007)

...mmmmmhh - KUCHEN!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mach´mer dann so ca. Mittag rum zum Abfreeriden.
> 
> G.



naja mittag bin ich noch in der schule... so gegen halb 3 an der pizz??


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2007)

Der SMS Jörg ist da.

Morgen evtl. wer lust auf eine kleine Waldrunde um zu schauen was alles geht oder kaputt ist.


Hab eben meine Griffelieferung bekommen und die Dinger machen für 7.59 E´s echt einen guten Eindruck.
Pohh, und die Kohlefasergriffe sind auch voll der Hammer  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2007)

schreib mal die addresse wo du das zeugs bestellt hast  

ja das wetter scheints mal wieder zuzulassen in den wald zu fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2007)

Da Gibt es auch tolle Navigationsgeräte mit eingebauter Klingel.
Und ein paar Notpedale für 5Euro sind auch net zu verachten.

http://shop.megabikes.de/afterbuy/shop/storefront/start.aspx?shopid=29152

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2007)

Hmmh, bei der Schnee in höheren Lagen Situation, der im Schatten eisig, (was ja oke wäre) aber in sonnigen Passagen sulzig wird, +  der doch noch in den Trails voprhandenen Bäume, tendiere ich doch lieber für eine richtige Tour, an einem schönen sonnigen Tag, die funktioniert.
Ala Waldnaabtal-Windischeschenbach.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2007)

@Stefan: Der Eman geht wieder mal net ans Handy....tsssss 
Meine Videoanalyse vom Stefanzögerdrop hat übriegens ergeben das du die Hände unten vom Lenker nehmen mußtest um dich am Gegenhang abzustützen.
Also keine korrekte Befahrung  


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2007)

des war doch ein handplant  
also doppelte schwiegrigkeit die du erst mal wiederholen musst


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2007)

Haha², eindeutig ein ungewollter Abrutscher nach dem ungewollten Nosediveabsprung. 
Moment ein Bild von vorher hab ich auch noch gleich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2007)

Hier.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2007)

oh ja sieht gut aus...
hier mal von gegenüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Februar 2007)

abgänger!, ihr
hmm, ich wollt selber schon mal anfragen, ob ihr moang oder sonntag lust habts auf ne gemütlichkeits-kaffefahrt-runde/tour ??? wenns so sonnig schön is?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2007)

Logisch haben wir lust eine Kaffefahrt zu machen 
Hast aber bestimmt mttlerweile schon eine SMS vom Stefan bekommen.
Weißt schoh ist der Parkplatz am Ende vom Waldnaabtal kurz vor Falkenberg.
Um 12:30Uhr dort.

@Eman: Falls dein Handy kaputt ist oder du keinen Empfang hast, dann ist diese Nachricht auch für dich.


G.


----------



## Richbitch (17. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der SMS Jörg ist da.
> 
> Morgen evtl. wer lust auf eine kleine Waldrunde um zu schauen was alles geht oder kaputt ist.
> 
> ...



wie fühlen sich die griffe denn an? kann ich mir gar nicht so vorstellen :-/


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2007)

Du meinst bestimmt die Silbernen.
Da ist schon über dem Kohlefaser eine durchsichtige Gummischicht drüber.

G.


----------



## Richbitch (17. Februar 2007)

achso...
und is das jetzt optik, oder bringt das ding auch gewichtsersparnis?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Februar 2007)

jup, alles klar!
stefan hat scho bescheid gegeben!!
bis denne!!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2007)

Richbitch schrieb:


> achso...
> und is das jetzt optik, oder bringt das ding auch gewichtsersparnis?



Optik.
Müßten sogar etwas schwerer sein als die ODI´s. Aber grippen ohne Handschuhe richtig heftig.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2007)

So hier mal ein paar Rumstehbilder von heute.......und ein Emänsuchfoto 

@SportaStefan: Wie ich daheim ankam standen sogar 2 Krapfen sofort griffbereit parat 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2007)

pahhh krapfen die dinger heißen in anderen regionen "berliner" und sowas ess ich net  

bei mir gabs an strammen max  

wo wir grad bei stramm sind...

schau mal was das gelbe autolein heut gebracht hat.
schön lang


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2007)

Pohh, voll genial 

Wobei mich dein Post wieder komplett an die Gummimischung von deinem Reifen erinnert.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2007)

in der tat


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2007)

CAIDOM 2007 ist am 9.9.2007

War ja heute Bouldern und während des rauf und runterlaufens einer unserer Trails hat sich diese Veränderung einer Kyrill Schadensstelle aufgetan.

@Emän: Vorsicht wenn du an diese Stelle kommst, weil bei deiner Fahrweise raspelst du einfach durch die Konstrucktion und knallst gegen den Baum. 

@Stefan: Du mußt auch aufpassen. Aber net wegen deiner Fahrweise, sondern wegen der niedrigen Traglast der verwendeten Materialien   

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> CAIDOM 2007 ist am 9.9.2007
> 
> War ja heute Bouldern und während des rauf und runterlaufens einer unserer Trails hat sich diese Veränderung einer Kyrill Schadensstelle aufgetan.
> 
> ...



mhm wo denn ??
war heut auch mal zu fuß am h-weg + luisentrail 
ohje teilweise liegen ganz schön bäume drin und auch noch an stellen wo sie die waldarbeiter niemals raus machen werden z.b. bei der munckergegenbaumabfahrt unten... 

bla bla das gleich ich durch meine panterhafte fahrweise bei der ich kaum den boden ernsthaft berühre wieder aus, ausserdem bin ich < 80kg !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2007)

Heißt des man kann die blaue Abfahrt nimmer machen....da muß halt dann mal eine große Säge her. 

Ja, schaumer mal Mittwoch. Und merk dir wo ihr morgen fahrt 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2007)

aha ... nix verstehen ....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2007)

Ohhhh, merke gerade jetzt erst das ich gestern das Bild dazu vergessen hab  
Muß ich wohl heute dann noch nachholen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2007)

Ach und zum Thema Panter wollt ich ja gestern schon sagen......gibt es da net einen Panzer bei der BW der so heißt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2007)

ja die blaue abfahrt geht so nimmer  muss man so 5 steer holz rausmachen dann gehts wieder da auch kurz vorher wo die steinplattenabfahrt ist ebenfalls einer drin liegt  

oh man was kann ich dafür dass sich die bundi´s so unpassende namen für ihre blechhaufen einfallen lassen....


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2007)

Impressionen von heute:

leider unscharf hatte schon Zuckermangel und konnte die Kamera nicht mehr halten.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2007)

Auf dem Holzturm war ich auch schon oben droben.....und von wegen 3 Megapixelhandy.
Hast wieder Falsch gelesen und es steht 3 Dezipixel drauf 

So, bin ja noch des Bild von gestern schuldig mit dem was auf dem Weg da so rumlag....
....und ein paar neue Zuggegenhalter hab ich mir auch gebastelt, aus Edelstahl natürlich.
Frag mich bloß wie der Eman damals sein Loch durch die Schraube bekommen hat ohne das es irgendwo anders rauskommt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Frag mich bloß wie der Eman damals sein Loch durch die Schraube bekommen hat ohne das es irgendwo anders rauskommt
> 
> G.



hehe ich als megapfuscher weis mir immer zu helfen ...


2 bohrmaschinen sind der schlüssel  wenn man keine drehbank hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2007)

2 Bohrmaschinen ergeben doch bloß doppelte Drehzahl 
Oder hast du für jede Schraube eine gebraucht 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2007)

Was geht denn jetzt morgen genau??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 2 Bohrmaschinen ergeben doch bloß doppelte Drehzahl
> Oder hast du für jede Schraube eine gebraucht
> 
> G.


 
na eine um die schraube rotieren zu lassen und den akkuschrauber zum bohren 
in ne sich schnell drehende schraube kannst eigentlich nur gerade reinbohren


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2007)

Ahhhhh, garnet mal so dumm.........für einen Elektroniker 
Des funktioniert aber net bei Vollmond und im Kernschatten von Sonnenfinsternissen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (20. Februar 2007)

09.09.2007 Caidom.....schon im Kalender rot eingetragen  

@Jörg....Willst du diesmal in des 7 9/12 Sterne Bike-Wellness-Hotel...?

Und werd heuer doch noch mit meim Bullit rumrumpeln....wenns wieder bremsen kann....
Werd mir wohl ein neues "ALL Mountain-Bike" (Alpen X etc) zulegen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Februar 2007)

Hey!!
nachdem ich nen anruf gekriegt hab und die woche doch net arbeiten muss, bin ich aufm rückweg mal nach pegnitz und bin von da mim raadll nach pottenstein gefahrn- auf nem unheimlich schönen singletrail. zwar net schwer oder anspruchsvoll aber schööön. wie schmankerl-stellen ausm waldnaabtal nur immer! mit ausgewiesenem kletterfelsen für den jörg!!!!

hmm, so jetzt hab ich frei-macht mal was!?!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2007)

ihr faulen säcke


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2007)

Also unter 10Hoch42 Sterne fang ich schon garnet an.
Und des neue Bullit ist doch ein AllMountainBuke 
Wobei des Fritz, bin heute mal wieder ein paar Kreise damit gefahren, ja schon abgeht wie ein Ht 

Und morgen machen wir ja was und faulen net in der Arbeit rum.
Fahren nach BadB die Supertrails runter. (laut Hörensagen)

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Februar 2007)

was ist denn BadB?


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2007)

Bad Berneck

wolten morgen so um 12, halb 1 von Neusorg wegstarten( Ruf doch mal den Sportastefan an).
War heut mal Kösser bis auf zwei Bäume alles Fahrbar richtung Falter Gustl. hat aber shcon noch schneee bis zur Hälfte runter.

mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2007)

Stefan aufstehen....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2007)

JÖRG!!! komm zurück!
wenn  ich mich mit dranhängen darf muss ich nämlich noch rauskriegen, wo du wohnst...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2007)

in ner persönlichen massage, öh message oder so??


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2007)

Ich in NewSorg.
Bin aber so um 11:22Uhr (wenn alles nach Plan läuft) beim Stefan um ihn mitzunehmen.
Weißte wo der wohnt?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2007)

oh.
nein
in neusorg!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2007)

Ne der wohnt daneben in Weihermühle, direkt an der Brücke die über der Straße bei der Abzweigung nach Neusorg steht.
Absolut unverfehlbar. Weil es die einzige ist.
Einfach von der Hauptstraße links runter und dann über die Brücke erstes Haus links.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2007)

hmm, oder ihr findet mich wieder um 11:?? an der pizzeria?!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2007)

ok, beim stefan
ich seh ja dein großes schwarzes!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2007)

Ok´e. Hoffentlich klappts beim Stefan jetzt auch 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2007)

klappt scho!!
mia findn uns scho


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2007)

@ jörg: bete und arbeite

mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2007)

Beim Stefan klappts jetzt doch net.
Also dann doch 12fe bei der Pizza.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2007)

So hier mal ein Tagesupdate.
Und diesmal gabs auch Spagettieis + Tiramisu + Milchkaffee  ...
...... + draußensitzen  

Ganz schön da unten die 160Hm-Trails. Schon mal eine Reise wert.
Nur beim nächsten mal vielleicht doch eine Karte mitnehmen und dann schauen wo Forststraßen zum gemütlichen hochfahren raufgehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2007)




----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Februar 2007)

ahhh, wenn ich die augen schließe, fahr ich immer noch sahne-trails runter!!
geküßt vom frühlingshaften sonnenschein, den wind in den haaren, den geruch des aufgewühlten waldlaubbodens in den nüstern....

war spitze!!!!
echt super!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2007)

Welchen Haaren 

G.


----------



## Richbitch (22. Februar 2007)

anscheinend versucht der wastl jetzt sein glück beim freeriden.....


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2007)

Gut erkannt 
Bei ihm ist es immer nur das Glück, wenn er heil unten ankommt ....
....und natürlich des teure Material das die restlichen Fehler wettmacht  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2007)

Schnell Stawoldbur du mußt was schreiben, weil der Stefan gleich schaut ob du was geschrieben hast.

@Stefan: In 25min läuft ne Totem Coil aus, als nicht öltechnisch.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2007)

hmm geht heut was?


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2007)

hi.
zeit hab ich schon nur wo ??


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2007)

das "wo" wollt ich von dir erfahren


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2007)

ja ich glaub das ist momentan das problem.
kösser geht wegen der ganzen bäume net. schneeb und oko sehen noch ziemlich weiß aus und staawold weiß i net wies mit bäumen aussieht  
vielleicht schwing ich mich auch nur aufn tourer heut und fahr a sonnenscheinrunde  
momentan ist echt nicht einfach


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2007)

meinst es liegt wirklich noch schnee auf den wegen? kann ich mir net vorstellen ...

in rgbg waren die woche (nachts) fast optibedingungen

hmm waldnaabtal nochmal


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2007)

uhh nee waldnaabtal ist ja echt schön aber 2 mal hintereinander brauch ich echt nicht.
naja wenn man so auf die webcams guckt ist schon noch schnee an stellen wo die sonne aber so richtig hinknallt, ich denk mal auf den wegen ists eher noch mehr...
alles mist zur zeit !


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2007)

mann ... das wetter passt und ich will fahren


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2007)

yepp ist echt ein jammertal !!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2007)

na dann werd ich halt auch ne strassenrunde fahrn 







was man net alles für nen sch... kaufen kann ... aber funzt geil *g*


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2007)

sachen gibts zu kaufen...

ja da kann man wenigstens weng die sonne genießen. na dann viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Februar 2007)

hmm, mir fällt auch nix ein.
ich würd euch gern den lustigen pegnitzer gemütlichkeitsweg zeigen aber ich hab keine lust da soweit hinzufahrn.

dann wart ich mal, bis hier irgendjemand semmln holt und geh auch mal sonnenbaden. vielleicht is ja das suaerbachtal schön?...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Februar 2007)

ah, die semmln san dou!!
an guadn!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2007)

Zum Glück brauch ich heute net mitüberlegen 

Ist des ein Lawinenverschüttetenfindgerät....man die haben früher auch anders ausgesehen.

Hab eben wie ich heimkam ein RockShoxPaket im Gang stehen sehen 
Werde es aber erst heute Abend aufmachen 

Also Pütnerweg ist komplett Schneefrei, da schaut nichts mehr nach Winter aus, nur mal so nebenbei.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2007)

pohhh war ich kraftlos  
zum glück sind wir nichts größeres gefahren und kalt ists plötzlich geworden... brrr
na jörg hast deine gobel schon eingebaut??


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2007)

Nö, bin aber dabei.
Hab erst die ersten prinzipiellen Probleme lösen müssen. 
Wie Hopescheibe und Tunenabe und natürlich den wie erwartet Maxlesystem/Tunenaben unkombatibilitätsmist  
Nachdem das 8Zoll Postmount/IS2000 Shimano 4Kolben Bremsenproblem scheinbar mit dem Magura 180mm PM-Adapter ausgeht muß ich nur noch des Hope schwimmendgelagerte Bremsscheiben/Maguradapter+Shimano4Kolbenproblem lösen.
Weil doch zufällig die Verbindung der Bremscheibenbremsfläche und des Alusterns genau auf der Höhe des Adapters liegt, bzw. am Ende des 8Zoll PM´s.   
Man.........ich kann euch sagen, zum Glück bin ich net dumm  
Aber wer weiß was noch alles kommt

Was machen eigentlich Leute die keine Drehmaschine daheim haben oder nichtmal eine Werkstatt 
Die sind echt voll am Bobbers 

Hier mal 2 schöne Bilder, bzw. schöne Teile 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> pohhh war ich kraftlos
> zum glück sind wir nichts größeres gefahren und kalt ists plötzlich geworden... brrr
> na jörg hast deine gobel schon eingebaut??



japp ... sonne hatt ich net lang


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2007)

Meine Tagesaktivität....zum Glück hat´s heute geregnet 

Man und mit den neuen Stabilogobeln funktionieren ja netmal mehr die alten Kralleneinschlagsysteme....wegen dem kleineren Durchmesser unten

Bremse schleift zwar noch weil ich 2 Zehntelscheiben zu wenig hatte.........hmmmmh....könnte ich gleich mal den Wastl fonen 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Februar 2007)

Ach ins RMX hast die rein  

Dann is ja gar kein 1.5....

Aber trotzdem schön


----------



## MrWheely (2. März 2007)

kann man am ochsenkopf schon wieder biken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2007)

MrWheely schrieb:


> kann man am ochsenkopf schon wieder biken ?



Nö.

Naja, hochfahren kann man schon und der normale Runterfahrweg müßte so ziemlich frei sein, zumindest ab da wo es wichtig ist.

Also je nachdem was du mit Biken meinst 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2007)

@Stefan: Die Neusorger Freerideszene steht nicht still. Gibt einen neuen Blauen.
War doch mehr Arbeit als erwartet..puhh..und beim ersten Test hab ich mich gefühlt wie der Kanonenkurglbou 
Ach und die Profis halten beim ganz linken (von unten gesehen) locker schon vor der Forststraße an 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2007)

Ach nochwas @Stefan: Schau mal was ich gefunden hab. Von Früher...genau 3Jahre und 3Tage 
Müßte man mal 3Jahre im Forum zurück gehen 

G.


----------



## MrWheely (2. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Naja, hochfahren kann man schon und der normale Runterfahrweg müßte so ziemlich frei sein, zumindest ab da wo es wichtig ist.
> 
> ...



ist denn der lift scho für biker geöffnet ?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2007)

@ jörg 

wow da bin ich ja schon nen opa-drop gesprungen 

mhm hast wohl ne neue säge? liefert globetrotter so schnell??? *grins*

ja da müss ma natürlich mal wieder homefreeriden wobei ich den gar nicht soooo blau in erinnerung hatte. was macht die totem? schon hin?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2007)

MrWheely schrieb:


> ist denn der lift scho für biker geöffnet ?




Nö, ich meinte mit hochfahren nur hochfahren......zu Fuß 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg
> 
> wow da bin ich ja schon nen opa-drop gesprungen
> 
> ...



Keine neue Säge.....hab noch ein Boulderermodell und des paßt gerade so in den Kamelhinten

Mußt halt dann mal deine Erinnerung auffrischen...ist total psycho in den Bäumetunnel zu springen den man bei der Anfahrt noch garnet sieht.
Was natürlich eine Ausfahrtstreuung wie bei dem daneben nicht zuläßt 
Und die Éinfahrt tut ihr übrieges .....und und die Totem geht noch. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2007)




----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2007)

naja sch... wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2007)

Ja, hat eben in dem Moment einen Superschauer gegeben und jetzt ist wieder alles ok´e 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. März 2007)

nur mal n kleines bild wies gestern vormittag bei uns aussah  

mhm jungs was mach ma denn heut a weng, wird ziemlich nass sein alles


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

bin gestern früh ganz erschrocken als alles weiß war 

hmm wetter is geil heut ... irgendwas sollt mer schon machen ...
war mal wieder wer am schneeberg?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

Aber die Sonne scheint wenigstens.
Denke das die Wege unter Wasser stehen.
Weißt du wo es so Sägen gibt mit dene man liegende Bäume in ganz schnell gurchsägt....so wie im Fernsehen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

@Emän: Mein Beitrag sollte eigentlich über deinem stehen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

hmm die webcam am okopf lässt mich zu der erkenntnis kommen, das wir doch lieber im flachland fahren sollten 

hmm waldnaabtal


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

Steht bestimmt unter Wassser.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

hmm ... soviel geregnet hats auch wieder net


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

Im Vergleich zu damals, also beim Noah, natürlich net.
Aber wenn ich bei uns die Fichtelnaab anschaue (gestern) , dann ist die wesentlich höher als wo wir des letzte mal gefahren sind und da war sie ja teilweise im Waldnaabtal genau Kante.
Gibt es net noch irgendwelche schönen Untentouren??


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

arzberg selb ....


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

Des ist doch im Osten, oder 

Stefan was fällt dir den so ein....bist doch intelligent  

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. März 2007)

mhm ich hab auch schon keinen wirklichen plan...

irgendwie ist es alles sehr blöd zur zeit weil baumbruch, nass, schnee etc


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. März 2007)

mist, ich sitz in würzburg fest.
intressiert zwar keinen, aber meinen semf hab ich dazu gegeben. 

los, fahrt, ich werd mir jetzt auch ne strecke entlang de weinberge suchen und erstmal wo einkehrn...!!!

pfiat eich!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

Ja, diese wahrscheinlich triefenden, weichen, und nassen Forststraßen hemmen mich auch ein wenig.
Und da wo sie hart sind, da sind sie bestimmt schleimig

@Stawoldbou: Hört sich ja traurig an....auf Weinbergen zu fahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

hmm bei dem wetter gibts keine ausreden mann ...


----------



## LB Stefan (4. März 2007)

ja irgendwie muss i heut auch schon raus.
zur not fahr i halt a tour. hab mein tourplaner schon rausgeholt  

oh jammertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

ich schau mir jetzt mal schneeberg und so an  

traurig das ich das allein machen muss  ihr weicheier


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

So, haben ebenmal beschlossen das wir neue Wege für den Sommer auschekken.
So nach Karte, von Fleckl Richtung Weidenberg und weiter Richtung Westen, weil da einige Singletrails in der Karte drinn sind die noch unbekant sind.
Werden wohl so um 13:30 in Fleckl sein.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

hmm ja die richtung is unbekanntes gebiet


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

aber warum sollten grad da keine bäume drinliegen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

Weil wir uns des ganz stark vorstellen....Schwarzmaler 
Haben wir uns aber auch schon gedacht und verdrängt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. März 2007)

wir können ja heimwärts noch übern schneeberg.... lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2007)

ne die richtung glaub ich wird schon reichen


----------



## OLB Carre (4. März 2007)

war heut auch mal wieder fahren! für a bessers bild hats net gereicht! 
@jörg: du müsstest eigentlich wissen wo des is! sag mal, wie musstn die woche arbeiten?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2007)

Logisch weiß ich wo des ist 
Aber deine Federung muß kaputt sein....du hast den Kontackt zum Untergrund verloren 
Man hattest des du heute gut 

Mußte heute eine absolute...fast 40km und fast 900Hm´s Todesgefühlrunde drehen...auf gummiartigen Matschboden...zumindest wenn der Weg kein Flußlauf war.
Des ist sogar mit nur 180mm Federweg vorne die Megatortour.

Die Woche schaut bei mir schlecht aus hab Kotzearbeitszeit,, bzw. Nachmittag 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2007)

cooles bild!!!  

ja die runde war nicht ohne und hat ne menge körner gekostet... uff


ey am opf gibts jetzt 2 neue o b s t a c l e s... 

mhm beim einen davon sollte man aber lieber noch weng warten bis nimmer so viel schnee liegt und man mehr anlauf nehmen kann damit man auch sicher drüber kommt 

ähm wo gibts nochmal die kurzen speichen für rohloffnaben ähhhm stadler nich war...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2007)

Ich hab noch welche von den Speichen....vielleicht isses ja die gleiche Länge.

Wo sind denn die Bilder von den Obstakeln und wo sind die...und und sind die Dauerstabil oder werden die beim 2.3km Tunnelbau wieder vernichtet.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2007)

die sind doch am opf net am oko. hatte keine cam bei.
ja des eine ist n double aus 2000 kg feinsten steinwaldischen naturgranit. der würde sogar nen 42!! fachen kyrill überstehen. hab extra meinen schwerkraftumkehrer dabei gehabt als ich den gebaut hab. 
und des andere halt son hopser wo ich weng angefüllt hab aber ist genau da wos immer recht langweilig war 

ich brauch 234mm speichenlänge glaub 4 stück san hiee und meine flicken (3 stück) haben nicht gereicht um die löcher zu bedecken die die böse felge in meinem schlauch hinterlassen hat. aber hey der felge fehl nix !!! ist halt nicht so ne weichlappenflankenverbiegzuwellen felge.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2007)

Ach am Opf.
Hast du wohl auch einen Taschenschwerkraftumkehrer. Wie weit geht denn deiner? Meiner geht bis 9999kg und danach nur noch 1 zu 10.

Dann muß ich wohl 234 mal 4 nehmen und die Speichen zusammen legen, weil dann brauch ich nur einemal messen. 

Und meine Felge ist nicht verbogen...an der Stelle ist nur der Raum gekrümmt.....und des ist besser wie ein RISS, weil da gehts nämlich nimmer weiter Ende aus Apfel.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach am Opf.
> Hast du wohl auch einen Taschenschwerkraftumkehrer. Wie weit geht denn deiner? Meiner geht bis 9999kg und danach nur noch 1 zu 10.
> 
> Dann muß ich wohl 234 mal 4 nehmen und die Speichen zusammen legen, weil dann brauch ich nur einemal messen.
> ...



meiner geht nur bis 9990 kg weil ich nur nen 16 Bit Taschenschwerkraftumkehrer hab aber wegen der 9 kg
ja ja der raum gekrümmt... glaub beim anblick der felge krümmt sich raum, zeit und optik !!! 
und weiter gehts immer


----------



## EL_Rey (6. März 2007)

wie schaut na eigentlich die strecke am oko nachm einter jetzt aus ?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2007)

War seit der Schneeschmelze und nach Kyrill nimmer oben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (7. März 2007)

dann mal schnell rauf !!!

lebt meine dvd eigentlich noch


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2007)

Logisch, hab ich net vergessen. 
Liegt schon für den Fall der Fälle an dem richtigen Zurückgabeplatz bereit.

Vielleicht schau ich ja morgen mal auf den Oko rauf.


@Stefan: Wo ist denn der Steindubble?
Vielleicht fahr ich ja auch in die Richtung morgen....muß nämlich morgen erst später in die Erbert.
Hab meine Rohloff heute auch wieder auf "kleine Mädchenschaltkraft" getrimmt 


@Emän: Können ja des nächste mal testen ob es bei dir an der Nabe liegt oder nur am Schaltzeug...hab ja ein Testset 

G.


----------



## olimtbfully (7. März 2007)

hallo Jörg,
nehmen die eigentlich am OK jetzt auch schon Biker incl, Bike mit, oder muß
man da bis zur Saisoneröffnung warten, Samstag soll ja schönes Wetter
werden, oder ist die Strecke noch zu tief verschneit, so das man gar nicht runter fahren kann?
Gruss Oli


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2007)

Ne, die Radhaltewr werden erst kurz vor der Eröffnung dranngeschraubt.

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (7. März 2007)

Und Wann  Is Eröffnung ?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2007)

G.


----------



## olimtbfully (8. März 2007)

oh schade, aber ich denke so Ende April wird die Saison schon
losgehen, freu mich schon wieder auf den OK.
evtl. haben wir ja dann eine Strecke mehr, wenn man den Gerüchten so trauen kann.
Gruss Oli


----------



## EL_Rey (8. März 2007)

hmm, so langsam sollt man mal dran denken die Strecke zu sanieren und wieder her zu richten ... würd scho mithelfen wenns zeitlich passt ....

190,- für die Saisonkarte find i aber scho a bissi teuer muss i sagen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2007)

Ja, die Sanierung steht jetzt erstmal im Vordergrund.
Aber zur Zeit liegt noch teilweise Schnee und wo keiner ist laufen an den Stellen die saniert werden müssen noch einige Tage (auch ohne zusätzlichen Regen) Flüsschen runter, bis der Restschnee weg ist. 



Bin heute mal einen Weg gefahren der auf über 10km Länge immer bergab geht. Und mit immer meine ich immer.
Man braucht echt 10km net treten 
Sind aber immer nur zwischen 1 und 3% Gefälle...aber für einen Manualweltrekord würde das Gefälle reichen.
Und in BB hab ich mir dann erstmal ein Eis reingeschoben.....Tiramisu gibts immernoch füe 1.5 E´s 

@Wastl und Stw...Bua: der eine Drop an der Burg mußte auch dran glauben. (nein net der durch die Burgmauer, der andere)
Bin dann einmal die Serpentinentreppentreppenserpentinenabfahrt gefahren....mußt mich aber wieder einmal mit dem Fuß am Geländer abstützen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. März 2007)

puhh! der jörg der kennt da halt nix!

habts denn am wochenend was geplant??
..ich hol mir jetzt tiramisu...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2007)

Ich hab morgen erstmal eine Kinderklettergruppe, drum ist morgen net so gut für mich.
Aber Sonntag ist noch nichts geplant....bei mir.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (9. März 2007)

> Aber Sonntag ist noch nichts geplant....bei mir




pffft, auf an Oko und aufräumen
marsch marsch


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2007)

Dann müßmer aber erstmal mit einem Flammenwerfer den Neuschnee von heute Nacht wegbrutzeln










G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2007)

die sonne scheint


----------



## Supah Gee (10. März 2007)

Hay

Und geht morgen was zam  

Sprecht mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2007)

sprech ...


----------



## OLB Carre (10. März 2007)

MAhlzeit, na alles fit? bin morgen für ne entspannte Neusorg boulder runde, sofern ich mein bike fertig krieg !  lenker und vorbau is da! heut abend pullenreuth Starkbierfest!    :kotz:   

cu, da Carré!


----------



## Supah Gee (10. März 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sprech ...



Schneeberg?

Ochsenkopf?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2007)

wohin du willst  koeseine war ich am freitag ... steinwald heut ... also jeden tag nen paar meter näher an der 1000 m marke


----------



## Supah Gee (10. März 2007)

Hm aber nur 1mal Schneeberg is weng wenig....
Und Schneeberg +Ochsenkopf brech ich im Moment zam....

Obwohl, vom Fichtelsee aus Oko mal kurz Lage checken und dann Mt. Snow...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2007)

naja je nach dem wieviele bäume drinnen liegen kann der mt. snow ne relativ lange angelegenheit werden


----------



## Supah Gee (10. März 2007)

Dann erst Mt.   mit Säge und Schaufel und wenns dann noch hell is Oko !?

12.00 Fichtelseeparkplatz?!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2007)

fichtelseeparkplatz?


----------



## Supah Gee (10. März 2007)

JA, da hinterm Schwimmbad im Wald...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. März 2007)

ok ... komm dann irgendwo hin ... evtl ne idee später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2007)

Mit mir kann heute noch keiner Rechnen, aber sagt doch mal bescheid wie die Wege so sind.

@Eman: Jetzt haben wir ja den perfekten Mann für den Streckenbau nach Bigri runter
Wenn er schon direkt an der Strecke wohnt. 

@Stefan: Donnerstag hat der Stefan auch Zeit. Wenn biste denn immer von der Arbeit daheim die Woche.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (11. März 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... komm dann irgendwo hin ... evtl ne idee später



Ok


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. März 2007)

hmmm, wenn ich wüsst,dass ich durchalt, würd ich mich noch mit hinhängen?!!...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. März 2007)

wird net so schlimm ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2007)

@Stawoldbuar: Des hältste schon durch....wenn der Eman sagt "wird net so schlimm" 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. März 2007)

Ha!!!  
war dabei-und war schön!!!
...wie immer eigentlich
schad, dass'd net könnt hast, Jörg !!!


----------



## LB Stefan (11. März 2007)

hayyy 
ey jörg die speichen haben gepasst, gerade so. sieht zwar leicht behindert aus so mit silbernen blauen nippeln in unregelmäßigen abständen + silberne und schwarze speichen ebenfalls in unregelmäßigen abständen... 
man des rockt !!!!

also bin sozusagen ab jetzt auch wieder einsatzfähig


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. März 2007)

hey, ich hab dich heut gesehn!! du bist ma entgegengfahrn!!!!
oder ich dir oder wie auch immer


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. März 2007)

oh,ich hab "@stefan" vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2007)

@Stefaan: Ja des ist ja gut 
Dann alles wie geplant. Bin dann morgen um 14 Uhr bei dir.

@Stawaldbur: Und waren die Wege baumfrei. War ja heute zu Fuß Richtung hohe Matze und da ist ja hammerwmäßig was da noch drinnliegt und was da erst nimmer da ist .

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. März 2007)

@ staawoldbur: ja hab dich a gesehen aber ich glaub ich bion dir entgegen gekommen 

@ jörg jo alles wie geplant


----------



## Supah Gee (11. März 2007)

Also am Mt. Snow liegt noch voll  
des letzte Stück beim hochfahren wo eigentlich immer Sonne hinkommt is komplett schneebedeckt...
Davor auch immer Schneefelder und Bäume  

H-Trail naja....Bäume....also ich würd sagen des lohnt sich momentan net


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. März 2007)

ja, öh, genau. des wollt ich auch sagen !!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2007)

Also noch einen Monat warten 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. März 2007)

so, jetzt hab ich doch noch zwei tage schonfrist 
da werd ich doch heut gleich mal der kösseine nen besuch abstatten.
allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. März 2007)

hey staawold bua wie war kösser?
werd morgen mal opf turm fahren. kann dich ja dann mal anrufen...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2007)

Heey
@stefan: oh ja, da wär ich dabei

kösser H-weg war bis zum Burgstein spitze!! kein schnee, trocken (fast) und durchgehend frei!!! aber as labyrinth is komplett dicht, wie da Eman scho gsagt hat. 
aber da fehlt echt einiges an bäumen...

@Supah Gee: dei ring hat schon erfolgreich seinen dienst aufgenommen!!


...irgendwie funktioniert das forum bei mir nicht mehr richtig....


----------



## OLB Carre (13. März 2007)

hey jörg, heut um fünf könn ma weng fahren gehen! mei fully is wieder komplett! ich ruf dann einfach mal an! dere!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bad Berneck
> 
> 
> War heut mal Kösser bis auf zwei Bäume alles Fahrbar richtung Falter Gustl. hat aber shcon noch schneee bis zur Hälfte runter.
> ...



toll, jetzt gehts wieder, 12 stunden zu spät.
ich wollt halt sagen: der sommer kommt!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2007)

ja ich bin aber erst so gegen 16.15 am parkplatz in haselbrunn wird für dich recht ungünstig sein, oder? will auch nur einmal hoch und runter...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2007)

muss mal kurz überlegen...


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2007)

kurz ist rum...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2007)

ich start von hier aus los , fahr zum mak-haus, dann den steinwald rücken entlang und bin um 16:15 am parkplatz in haselbrunn?!

ob das sone gute idee is weis ich net aber klingt gut


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2007)

ja, doch, des mach i. des schaff i, wenn i jetzt losfahr, vielleicht kann dann sogar nach a weng pausiern...

los,los, antworte!


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2007)

ok. cool dann wern wa uns scho treffn. bis denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2007)

ok, mir seng uns!!!
bis denne!!


----------



## Klabauterman (13. März 2007)

ich will a fahren


----------



## flob (13. März 2007)

Hi,

ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, wann die Eröffnung am oko für diese Saison geplant ist? Vielleicht schon Ostern 

Wenn Termine feststehen wegen Sanierungsarbeiten bitte schreiben, würde gerne helfen evtl. Osterferien!!!

Was hat es denn mit der zweiten Strecke auf sich 
Könnt ihr dazu mal was schreiben 

Danke!

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Supah Gee (14. März 2007)

Also seit Montag stehen die Seilbahnen, wegen TÜV etc....

Wahrscheinlich bis zum Beginn der Osterferien  

 Hier steht alles 
http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/


----------



## flob (14. März 2007)

Hi,

ahja, dankeschön!!!

Das wäre ja klasse wenn das klappen würde!!!

Endlich wieder biken 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Gerücht wegen einer zweiten Strecke aus?

Wäre ja zu cool wenn man da noch erweitern könnte...Drops...Northshores...etc...  

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2007)

Sind immernoch Gerüchte 


@Ohl: Und nommal apropos Strecke, net vergessen Sonntag 18:05 Uhr Br3 schauen 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2007)

heut nachmittag zufällig wer bock und zeit für irgendwas? hab nen tag urlaub



@jörg ... hast zufällig zeit für bad berneck?

wer ist denn alles aufm tv zu sehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2007)

Schade, zu spät. Hab vorhin Klettern ausgemacht.

Zu 2tens: Nur der Wastl.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2007)

Tolles Wetter


@Eman: Hab jetzt übriegens Zeit am 29ten und werde mal hingehen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2007)

is doch gar net so schlecht


----------



## LB Stefan (17. März 2007)

mich hats heut a net rausgetrieben...

vielleicht ists ja morgen weng trockener. man kann sich ja schon mal gedanken machen wo man weng fahren könnt...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2007)

Werden wohl umsonste Gedanken 

Hab gerade mein RMX auf Bergabbetrieb umgebaut und HH´s montiert.
Vielleicht schau ich morgen mal was an der Strecke wirklich kaputt ist, nachdem sie ja jetzt die Bäume rausgesägt haben.
Mit Rad wenn es geht dann natürlich.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. März 2007)

du hast helly hansens montiert???


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2007)

Nein das wäre ja HHH.

Mußt nur gerade an H-Milch aus Hamburg denken wie ich das R schreiben wollte 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. März 2007)

nun macht das ganze wieder sinn  

sonst hättest ja nen milchroller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (17. März 2007)

ach ja und ich muss jetzt definitiv am 1. aug das arbeiten anfangen...  
nur mal wegen alp de dings... des wird dann wohl nicht gehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ach ja und ich muss jetzt definitiv am 1. aug das arbeiten anfangen...
> nur mal wegen alp de dings... des wird dann wohl nicht gehen...



Dann nimm doch dein 2tes Aug  

Pohh, stürmt und peitscht der Wind bei euch auch so draußen 

G.


----------



## showman (18. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohh, stürmt und peitscht der Wind bei euch auch so draußen
> G.



Nö  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2007)

hmm ... ich denk mal heute habt ihr wieder angst rauszugehen ... schlimm 

und nach frankreich fährt auch keiner mit


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2007)

Eben hab ich mir gedacht doch eine Runde zu fahren, weil es doch irgendwie durch den Wind net wirklich naß ist....aber genau in dem Moment hat es wieder angefangen zu regnen 

Jaja, Frankreich....

@Showi: Deswegen sind wir ja auch alle so rauhe und harte Kerle hier im Fichtelgebirge 

G.


----------



## showman (18. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Showi: Deswegen sind wir ja auch alle so rauhe und harte Kerle hier im Fichtelgebirge
> 
> G.



Die sich dann net raustrauen   wenns a bissl windig ist   Also ich würd scho rausgehen, kann aber jetzt grad net von Computer weg  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2007)

jetzt kommt eh zuerst mal nochmal der winter


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2007)

Wollte ja gerade raus, obwohl es ohne Ende stürmt und regnet. 
Aber die Tür geht net auf....wegen den ganzen Hunden und Katzen die davor liegen. 

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (18. März 2007)

solang keine bären davor liegen


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2007)

hmm... alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. März 2007)

ja,ich schon!!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2007)

Hab gerade ne Rückenbandscheibenentzündung und lieg seit einer Woche nur rum ....zum Glück ist des Wetter so unschön 

      


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2007)

oh dann wünsch ich dir auf jeden fall mal gute besserung !

nur rum liegen... wirst ja langsam zu nen freddy faulig


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2007)

Ne, ich heck doch nur gute Sachen aus 
Hab mir gerade 10kg Keckse im Internet gekauft 

Und hast am nächsten Mittwoch Zeit für Fichtelberg?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. März 2007)

glaub fast nicht...  

hab jetzt eh in den nächsten *35* Schultagen *16* Prüfungen !!!

 und dann Vorbereitung auf *BIG WHOOP* !   


da wirds immer enger mit Freizeit!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. März 2007)

was ist denn das für ein wetter?? 
gute Besserung, Jörg!


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. März 2007)

nen scheiß wetter is des   soll endlich mal frühling werden


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

@Stawoldbur: Danke, werde wohl nächste Woche immer noch nichts machen können  

@Reitermaniac: Also ich find des Wetter absolut genial zur Zeit 

@LB Stefan: 35 Schultage ist ja von der Zeit her wie 17,5 Arbeitstage, was theoretisch bei 16 Prüfungen ja fast jeden Tag eine wäre .....
....und sich im ersten Moment viel anhört.
Aaaaaber du hast ja dann auch 17.5 Tag nebenbei komplett frei + die Wochenenden die man bei halben Tagen ja doppelt nehmen muß.
Plus Zinsen, Sommerzeitumstellung und die Nacht die ja auch zum Tag dazugehört ist das dann ja nur 1 Prüfung pro Wochen  
Jaja, du drehst dir das immer so hin das es sich nach viel anhört + Kopfschüttel.

Aber die Vorbereitungen auf BIG WHOOP sind natürlich schon gewaltig  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. März 2007)

@Jörg
Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung  
Wenns dir hilft, hab auch seit 1 wo voll die Erkältung und kann nix machen  

Was is denn am Mi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (24. März 2007)

@ jörg ja für die kranken leute bestimmt aber die gesundne werden damit gedehmütigt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2007)

Kaum wird des Wetter gut fühlt man sich gleich besser 
Bin doch wieder einigermaßen fit 

@Stefan: War heute auch mal den Stefanangstdrop wieder runterfahren...aber hatte eine Schaufel dabei und konnte einen Sicherheitsauslaufradius vorher formen  
Und nebenbei hat sich der Absprung oben auch stark verbessert in Richtung bessere Kontrollierbarkeit 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. März 2007)

mhm dabei geht mir umso schlechter hab ne knochenhautentzündung oder sowas an ner ziemlich unpassenden stelle.  
naja wird scho wieder denk i.

was heißt hier Stefandingensdrop  immerhin bin ich da runter obwohl da gar nix mit auslauf war sondern nur ne unüberzwingbare wand...
bei dir lag ja schnee da ist ja dann wieder auslauf da und ausserdem bremst der...  
und jetzt ists ja leicht... somit hab ich also ne (schw)erstbefahrung gemacht die nie wieder in seiner art rekonstruierbar ist und sein wird.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. März 2007)

oh mittwoch kann ich übrigends nicht mit kommen. schreiben am do ne arbeit und ich darf mich schon die ganze zeit mit *eckkreis*frequenzen (ja die gibts wirklich)   pasenlinealen und kreisschaltungen     und und und rumärgern. 

und ich will ja nicht auf ne 2 abrutschen.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. März 2007)

ach und jörg guck mal kommt dir des irgendwie bekannt vor???  
aber eigentlich wollt ich ja nur mal die kamera von meinem neuen fotohandy testen... hab natürlich erst mal die schlechteste Auflösung genommen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2007)

Kuuule Säge 

Knochenhautentzündung  ...hast du immernoch Haut um die Knochen.
Hab ich bei mir schon längst abgezogen, weil da nur Dreck drunter kommt und dann soll sich des sogar entzünden können.....und man steht dann blitzartíg in Flammen.
Aber trotzdem gute Besserung.

Waren heute kleine Freeridrunde fahren und der Stefan hat nach mehrfachen überlegen den großen Blauen gesprungen, weißt schon den der Stefan net gesprungen ist.
Ging übriegens heute bis ins Schotterfeld 
Und der Stepdown/Stepup am Steinbruch flutscht jetzt auch ganz gut.

Hier noch ein Bild vonheute.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. März 2007)

schönes stylisches bild.

da stefan und i wollen am do ne kleine runde drehen falls ich da wieder einigermaßen fit bin. 
wenn wer zeit hat...


----------



## LB Stefan (27. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> [...]großen Blauen [...]
> G.



gibts jetzt noch weitere unterteilungen... 

es gibt doch da nur einen blauen der andere ist doch nur blau -


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2007)

Es gibt natürlich noch groß, klein, mittel, groß+, klein+, mittel+, groß-, klein-,mittel-.....und natürlich die jeweiligen Zwischengrößen wie mittelgroß +/-.

Und nommal natürlich erschreckend in + oder - und noch nebenbewertungen wie "geht schoh" oder "mußt a weng aufschauen" und das logischerweise auch in + und minus.

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (28. März 2007)

wann gehts den am oko wieder los ?
werd langsam zappelig


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2007)

Da liegt immernoch Schnee 
Werde aber die Woche wohl mal zu Fuß hinschauen, wenn es mein Rücken erlaubt.
Muß ich mir wohl nommal Earth 4 reinziehen müssen 

@Stefan: Gehör jetzt auch wieder zu den Kranken  
Dummerweise bei schönem Wetter   
Hab heute früh meine Arbeit abbrechen müssen und bin gleich zum Doc.
Bekomme dann um 10ne was des sich Akkupunktur nennt 
Kann aber net so schlimm sein. 
Glaube da werden von weißgekleideten(wenig davon) hübschen Frauen(mit langen Beinen und so) wiederaufladbare Batterien (wahrscheinlich aus Uren entnommen) punktuell an den Körper, wo die schadhafte Stelle ist, gedrückt.


G. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2007)

versuch wenigstens moderne akkus wie Li-Ionen oder Li-Polymer zu bekommen nicht dass sie dir so alte NiCd Dinger aufbrummen oder noch schlimmer welche mit Blei!!! 

und was sind Uren? ne mischnung aus Uhren und Uran??


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> wann gehts den am oko wieder los ?
> werd langsam zappelig


 
steht auf der seilbahnseite


----------



## santacruzer71 (28. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ab wann ist denn der Lift am Ochsenkopf wieder für Bikes geöffnet?
Cu


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2007)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ab wann ist denn der Lift am Ochsenkopf wieder für Bikes geöffnet?
> Cu



   

schau mal einen Beitrag über deinem...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2007)

Ich schreibs jetzt einfach nommal.
Also wahrscheinlich 31. März, aber mit Schnee und Kälte auf noch kaputter Strecke.


@Stefan: Natürlich U(h)ren die mit Batterien betrieben werden...ist doch "logisch" 
Schaumal, hab heute meine Wochenendnahrung bekommen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (28. März 2007)

Vegiß die Uhren und laß Dich mit dem Zeug von den Schwestern einreiben.


----------



## rex_sl (28. März 2007)

iiihhh oatsnacks. mir schmeckt nur kirsche die anderen sind alle so trocken.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2007)

Hauptsache Kohlenhydrate.
Soll ja Leute geben die kaufen sich für mehr Geld was wo weniger drinn ist  
....so wie beim Mountainbiken ein leichteres Rad um mehr bergauf fahren zu müssen/können  

G.


----------



## rex_sl (28. März 2007)

ja die sind schon ne feine sache. wenigstens keine so komischen inhaltsstoffe und weichmacher und geschmacksverstärker. wenns warm ist schmilzt die schokoschicht und verbindet sich mit der verpackung. hab letztes jahr 3 komplette packungen gegessen. haben wir im laden und bestell ich mir immer gleich welche mit. kann mich aber immer nicht zwischen power bar harvester blaubäär  und denen entscheiden.


----------



## rex_sl (28. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hauptsache Kohlenhydrate.
> Soll ja Leute geben die kaufen sich für mehr Geld was wo weniger drinn ist
> ....so wie beim Mountainbiken ein leichteres Rad um mehr bergauf fahren zu müssen/können
> 
> G.



ja weniger kohlenhydrate bedeutet auch das der riegel weniger wiegt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. März 2007)

oh weeh! ich musste mein ich-fahr-am-wochenend-nach-hause-geld ausgeben um mir übertrieben teure speichen zu kaufen um mein bike dieses wochenend aufzubauen und nicht erst nächstes.
des is doch  gemein! 

und der Jörg darf zuhause bleiben und sich von-in spärlichem hauch aus weissem nichts gekleideten langbeinigen- mädels sämtliche punkte massieren zu lassen... 


zum glück hab ich so ein fröhliches gemüt, dass mir das alles nichts ausmacht


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2007)

Hier mal mein Link zu meinem Link zu den Oko-News von heute:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270199

Und ich durfte auch Skipiste anmalen 
Hoffe das des jetzt so gesteckt wird wie ich des in meinem Hirn geistlich beim Sprühen gesehen hab.
Wollte halt diesmal dan Hang als Steilkurve integrieren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2007)

so endlich wieder mal weng freizeit der erste schwung ist durch...

was kam den gestern weng raus beim meeting?
hab ja jetzt 2 wo ferien und muss da mein projekt abschließen aber nebenher ist sicher weng zeit wenns was zu tun gibt 

war heut auch nicht unfleißig und es gibt jetzt am opf richtung waldhaus 2 neue spots...


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2007)

geht morgen was? 

wurd an der okopfstrecke schon was gemacht?


hmm langsam brauch ich nen neues bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (31. März 2007)

bin heute vormittag (huch) am oko. die saison einliften.
vielleicht kommt ja noch einer mit dazu
bis denne
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> geht morgen was?
> 
> wurd an der okopfstrecke schon was gemacht?
> 
> ...



Ich hab ein bisschen was gemacht...was halt unbedingt nötig war.
Gibt doch ein paar schöne Bikes in der stabilen Tourenklasse die echt schön sind.
Des Problem beim Tosa Inu ist das in die Ritzen da unten bestimmt 100g Dreck reinpassen.
Und wenn die da bei dir erstmal drinn sind dann bleiben die wahrscheinlich auch drinn, wenn sie net von selber rausfallen 

Heute geht bei mir noch nichts, radtechnisch.
Muß mal schaun wie mein Rücken morgen ziiiiept, weil da habe ich schon vor mal zum Oko zu schauen um zu sehen wie was wirklich reperaturell zu machen ist.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2007)

also eins von beiden wirds  oder nenn mir mal andere vorschläge

das commencal is halt "relativ" billig 

bis ich das duncon aufgebaut so wie ich denk wirds teuer


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> also eins von beiden wirds  oder nenn mir mal andere vorschläge
> 
> das commencal is halt "relativ" billig
> 
> bis ich das duncon aufgebaut so wie ich denk wirds teuer



Des ist doch so die 170/180mm Federwegsklasse mit so 4 bis 4.5 kg Rahmen?
Des Comm... schaut stabiler aus.
Hast schon mal ans neue Lebenslanglagergarantie (=10 Jahre, glaub ich) Santa  Bullit gedacht. 
Könnte aber sein das des mit Rohloff net harmoniert.
Oder halt Spezi SX Trail.
Oder mal dieses Rotwild dingsbums, ist ja auch billig.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2007)

ich geh weg von der rohloff  ich glaub die is mechanisch eh nimmer so ganz fit

das ghost bleibt evtl im fahrbereiten zustand  is eh kein wirklich unverschliessenes teil dran

das sx trail  ... hmm ja ... müsst ich mal schauen ob die bei love hurts sowas dastehen haben ... (wohn so ganz nebenbei jetzt fast in sichtweite dazu  )






eigentlich is das aber alles schon wieder die oberste grenze an gewicht und federweg die ich vorhatte


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2007)

Ist halt immer eine Reifen- und Federgabelfrage.
Der Rahmen an sich macht ja net wirklich des Gewicht, bzw. da ist des Kilo Mehrgewicht am besten aufgehoben.

Des auf dem Bild schaut schon richtig gut aus. 
Hat ja auch schon die Abgenutztenlackierung...was perfekt bei dir passen würde 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2007)

stimmt mhm der used look macht scheinbar bei seinem vormarsch nichtmal vor bikes halt. bin mal gespannt wanns die ersten NEUEN autos mit "used" roststellen gibt 

ich hab heut auch zeit allerdings erst so ab 1330. war nämlich grad weng arbeiten im wald und muss noch schnell weng was erledigen.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> bin heute vormittag (huch) am oko. die saison einliften.
> vielleicht kommt ja noch einer mit dazu
> bis denne
> tim



Hei Tim von Struppi.
Schreib mal wie die Befahrbarkeit gefühlsmäßig war.
Also ich meine jetzt net das du eine Unterkühlung, ezetera....., bekommen hast und so.

G


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2007)

bin mitm el ray am okopf ab dann


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2007)

okaaayyy bin dann a mal oko...


----------



## TimvonHof (31. März 2007)

gefühlsmässig wars wie früher...
so ne trockene strecke hats den ganzen letzten sommer nicht gehabt.
der neue drop (wurzeltellerdrop) nimmt ganz enorm flow aus der bahn aber passt in die strecke.

ansosnten ist hier und da mal eine eimer dreck nötig. ansonsten war ein klasse vormittag - ihr luschen!


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2007)

so zurück... äh ich denk mal du meinst den nach der letzten forststraße?
also soweit ich weiß ist der nicht planmäßig da hingekommen sonder irgendwie zufällig.  
zumindest kann man des so nicht lassen weil da kommt man in relation zum sprung mit viel zuwenig speed hin. zumindest ich für meinen teil war da schon ziemlich müde und wollt nimmer wirklich treten  da muss man also irgendwie was machen damit des weng flowiger wird.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2007)

mhm wir haben mal für samstag den 7. april (sollts net grad regnen) ausgemacht die strecke zu richten...

hierezu ist JEDER eingeladen FREIWILLIG mitzuhelfen das motto lautet: viele hände machen der Arbeit ein schnelles ende  
los gehts so um 10.00 wer nur a paar stunden zeit hat darf aber auch kommen.
wer ne schaufel oder eimer daheim hat darf auch diese mitbringen. noch wichtiger genug manpower !!!  

wir sehn uns samstag


----------



## Supah Gee (31. März 2007)

äh samstag, den 6.4. gibts net


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> äh samstag, den 6.4. gibts net



 
oh mann!
stefan, ich mach mir langsam sorgen!!


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> äh samstag, den 6.4. gibts net


ohje passiert mir doch jedes mal wieder. wenn man sich, so wie ich, ständig in verschiedenen untereinander verknüpften sich um mehrere drehpunkte gleichzeitig rotierenden und zugleich noch translatorisch, ohne beachtung aller Freiheitsgrade, verschiebenden raum-zeit-kontinuums befindet, dass man mit der blöden zeitrechnung durcheinander kommt...  

habs aber verbessert.

mhm muss mir echt mal nen neuen tellurischen Kalender besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (31. März 2007)

Kenn ich, is mir am Anfang auch passiert....

Aber ein Kontinuumtransfunktionator hilft da voll


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2007)

hey sporta-tschi du heißt ja jetzt a sporta...


----------



## Supah Gee (31. März 2007)

Heiß ich doch schon lang  

Ah bei dir is Frühling


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2007)

ja aber des tut voll weh


----------



## LB Stefan (31. März 2007)

ja auf frühling umgestellt


----------



## TimvonHof (31. März 2007)

freilich ist der drop da kyrillisch hingekommen. wenn man den hopser vorher über den stein entschärft kann man den drop ruhig lassen. aber ein bunnyhop mit zwischentreten und dann reissen damit man nicht nach vorne fällt.... hatte auch was, aber speed fehlt, vor allem weil die kondition im eimer ist.

aber schön zu hören dass doch noch ein paar heute da waren - seit ihr in meinen spuren gefahren?  

war mal wieder geil - aber nach 6 fahrtn war die luft raus - total.
war dann hier zu hause noch 15km cc damit ich locker werd - hab mir nun nen wein aufgemacht. was ein schöner samstag!
morgen hab ich 24 stunden dienst und die motorradsaison wird eröffnet. da müssen wir sicher wieder in einer mehrstündigen op aus einem matschigen haufen einen organspender bauen ....

biss denne
tim


----------



## EL_Rey (31. März 2007)

des problem bei dem drop is, dass man net wirklich mit speed ankommt, weil die 10 meter davor ziemlich felsig sind, ich würd halt mit hammer und meißel die anfahrt optimieren dann passt a der speed


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2007)

Habe mir beim Anschauen mehr gedacht das es eher eine Stelle zum Drücken werden sollte als ein Drop.
Damit man da auch nommal Speed mitnehmen kann.
Ist auch denke ich leichter zu verwirklichen.

Werde es heute auch mal fahrmäßig testen. Aber nur kurz wahrscheinlich, nur um zu wissen wie alles geht bzw. net geht.
Hab da noch was weniger anstrengendes, wie Streckenfahren, im Auge 
Muß mich noch ein wenig schonen.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2007)

heee, habt ihr schon mal was von "burg frankenstein" gehört? bei darmstadt? ein kleiner mich-völlig-überfordernder-bikepark-ohne-wurzel-und-steine-aber-anliegern-stepups-doubles-tables-kickern-drops-in-rauhen-mengen?
mich hats da heut nämlich zerlegt und ihr habt einen echten signature-sturz verpasst...
ich will nach hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2007)

burg frankenstein is doch fast schon legendär


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. April 2007)

legendär!!
puuh-da hab ich heut ganz schön gschaut.
komplett anders als vo uns...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2007)

gibts die "göttin" noch ? müsst nen übelst weiter double sein


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2007)

Mary Shelleys Bikepark...oder was 

Hab gerade des eine Kyrillschadenstück nach dem Plattenfeld, bzw. nach der Forststraße richtig aufwendig repariert.
Müßt jetzt mit der richtigen Linienwahl und einer guten Radbewegung zum durchfliegen sein.
Und auch endlich dieses rausstehende Wurzelteil in der Anliegerkurve weiter oben abgesägt.
Werds morgen gleich ausprobieren 

Man, und jetzt muß ich zum Akkupicksen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2007)

Ach nochwas.
Da ja Freitag Feiertagfrei ist und die Kösser ab morgen mit neuen Wirten wieder auf macht. 
Wer geht denn am Donnerstag Abend mit auf die Kösser zum schaun wie der Wirt so ist?

Da kann ich dann wenigstens mit meiner Lupine nommal zum Hoch -und Runterwander rumleuchten.*hehe*

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (2. April 2007)

bin dabei mir ein neues tourenbike zuzulegen....






das ganze mit ner weissen 66 - sollte etwas mehr blingbling haben als mein hairide  

mal gucken obs was wird, meine süße kriegt ein weisses hai tension und dann bin ich auf monate hin pleite  






wir sehn uns am hang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2007)

Kaufst des mit dem Eman zusammen, dann gibts Rabatt.
Wobei des schon arch hellblau ist 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (2. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab gerade des eine Kyrillschadenstück nach dem Plattenfeld, bzw. nach der Forststraße richtig aufwendig repariert.
> Müßt jetzt mit der richtigen Linienwahl und einer guten Radbewegung zum durchfliegen sein.
> 
> G.



was hast da draus gemacht ???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. April 2007)

@Eman
also ich glaub "göttin" könnts scho gwen sa, wal da warn a paar dinger, dou ho i mir denkt die schaffst bloss einmal niad!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kaufst des mit dem Eman zusammen, dann gibts Rabatt.
> Wobei des schon arch hellblau ist
> 
> G.



schlumpfblau halt  ich dacht da mehr ans sx trail II ... schon allein aus dem Grunde das ich zur zeit net wirklich zeit hab nen bike aufzubauen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was hast da draus gemacht ???



So das es halt einfach flüssig fahrbar ist, galube ich....zumindest wenn man sich an eine genaue Linienwahl hält....werd ja dann sehen.
Einiges aufgefüllt, Linien etwas begradigt (nur optisch), Wurzeln rausgesägt usw.  ...des üblich so das der Boden halt nimmer so nach oben zeigt.
Man kann aber immernoch den Absatz runterplumsen.

@Eman: Komplettbike .... . Preislich wahrscheinlich bei Spessleisd sogar ein Vorteil.
Und optisch find ich des braune schon geil....hop kaufen

@TvH: Des Blaue gibt es fei auch als Set mit einem Stefanierosanen.

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (3. April 2007)

werds mir morgen mal anschauen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2007)

Wenn dir beim Drüberfahren nichts auffällt, dann paßts 
Morgen lieg ich dann eher im Krankenhaus.....also wenn diese 4m Drop heut net klappt und man doch keine 8m Weite schafft. 


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (3. April 2007)

is der schneeberg eigentlich frei befahrbar ?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2007)

Glaube mehr nur halbwegs. 
Weiß ich aber nur vom Hörensagen.
Also es geht, aber noch net so hittig.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2007)

Steinwald soll so ziemlich gut frei sein...aber des wird dir jetzt wohl wahrscheinlich nichts bringen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (3. April 2007)

ne aber wir werden es heute trotzdem versuchen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2007)

Genau 

Steinwald ist übriegens genauso genial....bzw. des gleiche wie Fichtl, bloß halt in flowig.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. April 2007)

ich find das hellblau geil! 
bin lange genug als schwarze maus unterwegs gewesen - jatzt könnt ihr quasi sofort sagen wer sich hinpackt 

mit ner weissen 66 , weissem lenker und weissen pedalen, nem tioga sattel...
ich denk mal das wird schnuckelig, mein neues cc-bike


----------



## Richbitch (3. April 2007)

wo sind die fotos vom roadgap-carre???
is sers gesprungen , jörg?

wer kennt noch das alte dachgap ausm lb video?
hehe





super qualität-180°


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2007)

Ne, hat zu regnen und winden angefangen......und so Sachen 

Haben des ganze auf Montag verschoben, weil wir da noch mehr große Sachen dann machen wollen....und des nach dem langen Wochenende zu machen wäre evtl. besser 

G.


----------



## mamus (4. April 2007)

Servus,

waren gestern das erste mal bei euch oben, war echt cool! Alle Achtung echt ne schöne Strecke! Hab natürlich ein Andenken in Form von einer geschwollenen Hüfte mit nach Hause gebracht, aber das gehört dazu! 
Mann sollte eben nicht versuchen den Baummstamm unterhalb des Lifts mit Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss zu fahren!


----------



## MadBiker (4. April 2007)

war jetz auchn paarmal draussen als der lift no net an war.strecke is nochn bissle ruppig, aber des wird scho.zur schaufelaktion versuch ich dazusein,weiß no net obs zeitlich klappt.ich hoffs mal.
ah noch was: hat zufällig einer ne truvativ isis-innenlagerschale rumliegen?also die schwarze die mitn rahmen verschraubt wird  für ne standard isis hussefelt kurbel.meine is mir kaputtgegangen und ich will net gleichn neues innenlager kaufen. hab nochn howitzerlager rumliegen,des kann ich nich gebrauchen,eine schale is optisch nich mehr so fit aber wer innenlagertausch machen will kein thema!wär cool wenn irgendwer noch was in seiner werkstatt hätt 
mfg chris


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2007)

hi. schau mal hab da noch n ganzes isis-truvativ-lager. brauch ich nimmer.

sind des howitzer II lager oder howitzer I ??

wenn die lager noch okay sind könn ma tauschen. brings am samstag einfach mal mit


----------



## MadBiker (4. April 2007)

jo dat passt welche breite is das denn??mhh ich hab kA welches howitzer des is hab von denne keinen plan sry. fahr halt nur octalink und isis 
die Lagerung selbst läuft super soweit ich des ohne passende kurbel feststellen konnte.
bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Bild dir deine eigene Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2007)

oh je sieht aus als hättest du die dinger mit ner wasserpumpenzange oder ähnlichem werkzeug bearbeitet...


----------



## MadBiker (4. April 2007)

nein wie kommst du daaa drauf?!  hab doch gemeint ich hab kein howitzer zeug,also auch kein adequateres werkzeug als ne rohrzange


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2007)

MadBiker schrieb:


> nein wie kommst du daaa drauf?!  hab doch gemeint ich hab kein howitzer zeug,also auch kein adequateres werkzeug als ne rohrzange



args ... die jugend von heute 

@jörg ... hast nen aktuelles bild von heuer vom okopf ... irgendwas was auf die fichtlrideseite passt ...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2007)

bin heut so nem ding gefahren ... is nix für mich weis ich  ... aber von der funktion her faszinierend vor allem in anbetracht des gewichts ...







nen sx trail wirds nun wohl net ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Was kein SX Trail, schade.
Willst wohl doch was noch leichteres.
Machst nächsten Montag am BigAirday mit.......also nicht unter 7m Weite bis zur Landung 

Wegen dem Foto schau ich mal. 
Werd heute vielleicht mal die Fangzeune umstecken, weil des net ganz so ist wie des sein sollte.
So ohne Ende und ohne Steilhang.....wobei der Slalom schon was ganz tolles hat.
Dann kann ich ja noch Fotos machen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2007)

MadBiker schrieb:


> nein wie kommst du daaa drauf?!  hab doch gemeint ich hab kein howitzer zeug,also auch kein adequateres werkzeug als ne rohrzange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Naja, die Rohrzange wäre ja noch net des Übel der Sache ansich.
Nur halt die fehlerhafte Anwenderfunktion mit Optikeinbußen im Allgemeinen und im Besonderen besonders 
Hat was von den Spezliazedlackierungen 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (5. April 2007)

Gibts eigenlich ne günstige Unterkunft die man empfehlen kann in der Nähe des Okos.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Gibt einen Campingplatz.
Aber sonst sollte bei uns eigentlich des meiste günstig sein.
Am billigsten wird es wohl in Mehlmeisel sein.....hmmmh....vielleicht bekommt man sogar was wenn man freiwillig da die Nacht verbringt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wegen dem Foto schau ich mal.
> Werd heute vielleicht mal die Fangzeune umstecken, weil des net ganz so ist wie des sein sollte.
> So ohne Ende und ohne Steilhang.....wobei der Slalom schon was ganz tolles hat.
> Dann kann ich ja noch Fotos machen.
> ...


 
ich fands eigentlich ganz gut so ... bis auf die tatsache das man relativ komisch und zu schnell auf die steinfeldeinfahrt hinkommt  ...


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich fands eigentlich ganz gut so ... bis auf die tatsache das man relativ komisch und zu schnell auf die steinfeldeinfahrt hinkommt  ...



stimmt, fand ich auch etwas ungewohnt


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Ist auch immernoch so (weils echt spaß macht)......nur das man jetzt nimmer zu schnell an des Steinzeug hinkommt
Funktioniert bei richtiger Linienwahl perfekt.(man will ja auch senen 40a Reifen nutzen)
Hab auch noch ein paar Wurzelnstämme weggesägt und eine Emänüberholstelle eingebaut (zumindest wenn man bis dahin noch drann ist )
Außerdem scheint sich die Strecke teilweise selbst zu entrumpeln.....zumindest war in dem allerersten kleinen Miniwaldstück plötzlich die Holterdipolterstelle (wo sich irgendwie alle schwer tun ) ganz plan 
Heute war ohne Kette auch bei exakt 2.00km locker mit Fehlern ein 23 Schnitt möglich
Und jetzt weiß ich auch wie man diese Stäbe in den Boden bekommt. Nämlich mit der Bodenbohrmaschine. 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (5. April 2007)

Bodenbohrmaschinenmassaker I


----------



## Stylo77 (5. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Außerdem scheint sich die Strecke teilweise selbst zu entrumpeln.....zumindest war in dem allerersten kleinen Miniwaldstück plötzlich die Holterdipolterstelle (wo sich irgendwie alle schwer tun ) ganz plan



ja ich hab gestern auch mal hand angelegt nachdem es micht bei der ersten abfahrt bei reifglätte da reingelassen hat


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Hättest nur die Lamellenreifen aufziehen müssen. 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (5. April 2007)

ich kanns auch wieder rausmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Nene, paßt doch 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (5. April 2007)

dann passts ja 
sind morgen auch wieder da


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Mal schaun obst´e meine neue Schnellervariante endeckst.
Vielleicht, je nach vorhaben, bin ich auch da.

G


----------



## Stylo77 (5. April 2007)

auf welcher höhe muss ich ca suchen ???


----------



## TimvonHof (5. April 2007)

das ist ja mal kein dünnbrettbohrer! der massaker-jörg!
haste die stäbe so umgesteckt, dass man etwas schwung mit in den hang wo früher die kurve war mitnimmt und dann airtime bis in den fangzaun hat?
ich weis nicht - ich würds dir zutraun. wer eine eman-überholstelle baut, dem ist alles zuzutraun.....  

morgen gehts in die berge - gucken ob noch schnee liegt....

bis denne


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

@TvH: Ne ich hab´s nur unten am Auslauf noch verlängert.

@Stylo: Des darf ich doch hier net verraten 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

@Ohl: Was geht denn heut so? Hat irgendwer einen Plan, weil ich hab nur zwei Ausweichpläne.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

na dann nenne mal die ausweichpläne


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

Meine Ausweichpläne sind doch nur Sachen die mich interessieren......also sowas was ich unter der Woche alleine ausprobier....um euch dann auf einer Tour zu schocken. 
Wenn du erstmal des siehst was wir am BigAirday machen bist duch auch erstmal geschockt

Im OSh liegt übriegens ein Riesenbaum.  

Video auf der Fichtelrideseite von der Strecke  funktioniert übriegens....ganz schön flowig die Strecke 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

so wie es jetzt ausschaut bin ich sonntag / montag in bad wildbad

also ne tour heut? oder lift oder was? irgendwas müss mer schon machen


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2007)

hi.
war gestern mal ne ganz kleine runde mit freundin fahren. 
werd heut versuchen mein projektzeugs abzuschließen dann hab ich endlich wieder mehr zeit !!!

hier mal n kleines ratespiel. wer kennt diesen weg?  

da könntest stocknärisch wern wennst des siehst...

mhm auf den kleinen bildchen sieht mans jetzt nicht so deutlich aber da ist mal wieder ein weg total kaputt gemacht worden


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

hmm katzentrögel? oder eher saubadfelsen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

Hmmh ist des irgendwo Richtung hin zu Hirschgehege 

Wenn Tourentechnisch nichts geht, werde ich auf jedenfall mal an den Oko schauen.
Hab da ja auch noch ein paar Bikeboulder übrieg....und die sind ja auch Lifttechnisch zu erreichen 

Tourentechnisch ist halt alles ziemlich eingeschränkt nur möglich, außer Steinwald und Kösser H-Weg.
Hab erst Bäumetragen gemacht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

schneeberg donaueschingen geht eigentlich auch ... auch wenn die bäume die oben drin liegen den flow schon so ziemlich zerstören ...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

Der Stylo meinte des wäre noch net so toll.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

So, hab gerade ein telefonat bekommen und habe mich Blitzübereden lassen
An alle die Lust haben: 13:30 Forsthaus.
Neue Wirte anschauen + mal wieder mim Peder fahren

Muß jetzt weg mein Switch herrichten.

@Stefan: wo issn des jetzt?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

sag ja das die bäume den flow etwas killen  ...

ab nusshardt is aber frei


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2007)

des ist der weg vom forsthaus richtung alexandersbad!!!    
bei mir geht heut nix. bin im projektstress, wo doch heut so schönes wetter ist


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sag ja das die bäume den flow etwas killen  ...
> 
> ab nusshardt is aber frei



Vorsicht: Beitrag vorher nicht überlesen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

Ich meinte natürlich Beitrag 8593 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2007)

ja dann werdet ihr des heut erleben wie der weg aussieht. war gestern a mal oben. neue wirte angucken. sehen so aus  
speisekarte ist ziemlich gleich geblieben...
anfahrt zum püttner ist a ziemlich zu zumindest von kösser seite her. besser von luisenseite hoch fahren dann sind da nur n paar am einstieg ansonsten alles frei

viel spass


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich Beitrag 8593
> 
> G.



ok 






http://www.commencal-deutschland.de/meta-551-p-40.html


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

Zuviele Gelenke + zuviel Luft 

Bis dann 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

die rgbg trails sind net so hart zum bike als die fichtlgebirgischen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

Trotzdem zuviel Gelenke + zuviel Luft....Punkt 

Hab da eins gesehen des genau des richtige für dich wäre...so von der Art (hat auch sogar Luft )
Bild kommt später.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

Bin heil heimgekommen, konnte sogar noch relativ schnell fahren. 
War trotzdem eine schöne Runde....abgesehen davon das der Elchshore eine Aufräumrunde nötig hat 

@Emaän: Schau des wäre des Rad für dich. 
Hat zwar auch viele Gelenke und Luft, aber ein Jahr wirds schon halten.
Kannst dir ja gleich eins vom Stylo mitbringen lassen....hmmmh....wobei ich dir ja kein Rad verkaufen würde

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (6. April 2007)

Wie isn des jetz morgen wegen bauen oder fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

keine ahnung ... ich bin auf jedenfall dort


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emaän: Schau des wäre des Rad für dich.
> Hat zwar auch viele Gelenke und Luft, aber ein Jahr wirds schon halten.
> Kannst dir ja gleich eins vom Stylo mitbringen lassen....hmmmh....wobei ich dir ja kein Rad verkaufen würde
> 
> G.



das ding is ne überlegung wert


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wie isn des jetz morgen wegen bauen oder fahren



werd dann mal hoch fahren. weng was bauen. nehm aber ´s bike mal mit. schau einfach mal vorbei


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Dann will ich aber morgen eine flowige Strecke sehen....und wehe hoch aufragende schrägliegende Baumstamm ist nicht weg
Mach mal mit deinem 3Megapixel Händy ein paar Bilder.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

hi ho

haben heut mal an der strecke etwas "gefeilt" und sie hie und da versucht etwas flowiger zu gestalten ist unsd auch an so manchen stellen gelungen, allerdings ist der bauwahn heut mal wieder mit uns durch gegangen und so haben wir die strecke um etwas mehr AIR-TIME bereichert  

unteranderem habern wir die zufahrt zum steilstück "gesmoothed" und dort ne schöne landung hingebaut vorher natürlich nen schönen holzsprung.  

naja und so hier und da nen paar verbesserungen


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .und wehe hoch aufragende schrägliegende Baumstamm ist nicht weg
> 
> G.



welcher baumstamm, wo war der. sind erst in der mitte eingestiegen und haben uns dann richtung steilstück permanent hochgearbeitet


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Ich meinte ganz unten liegt ein Batzen Erdwurzel mitten im Weg.
Geh mal zurrück zu Oko-News usw.

Bist du morgen zum Fahren oben?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

und montag wer da?


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

oh der vor dem holz zu stein zu loch zu holz.... nee soweit unten waren wir gar nicht. ich zumindest für meinen teil nicht. mist die sollte natürlich schon zwingend da weg.

bin morgen mittag zum essen eingeladen kann aber gut passieren dass ich dann später ( so ab 3 vielleicht) für ein paar testabfahrten vorbei schau. mal sehen.
bike hab ich zumindest dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

@Reitermaniac:Bin zwar in der Gegend aber eher net am Oko liften.
Also höchsten mit 7% Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal auf der Strecke.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> oh der vor dem holz zu stein zu loch zu holz.... nee soweit unten waren wir gar nicht. ich zumindest für meinen teil nicht. mist die sollte natürlich schon zwingend da weg.
> 
> bin morgen mittag zum essen eingeladen kann aber gut passieren dass ich dann später ( so ab 3 vielleicht) für ein paar testabfahrten vorbei schau. mal sehen.
> bike hab ich zumindest dabei



Genau, schau mal vorbei 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

na dann mal sehen.

montag denk ich schon dass ich mit höherer warscheinlichkeit mal am oko bin.


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

schade  naja werd mich schon irgendwie zurecht finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> na dann mal sehen.
> 
> montag denk ich schon dass ich mit höherer warscheinlichkeit mal am oko bin.



Kannst ja dann zwischendurch mit zum Wallriden fahren.

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

öm wo is der wallride?!? *Schäm*


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

An einem anderen Lift.

@Eman: schau mal hab gerade hier nebenan ein Wirsuchbild gefunden 

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

Oo da wird man ja arm mit den ganzen lifts


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2007)

war nen schöner bautag heut ... müss mer öfter machen  is mehr passiert heut als ich gedacht hätt ... einschneidende veränderungen 

die strecke is jetzt geil so ... allerdings kommt man jetzt so schnell durchs steilstück, daß man du kurve unten links an dem rausstehenden stein nimmer wirklich einfach bekommt  evtl sollt mer da noch nen wallride hin machen


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An einem anderen Lift.
> 
> @Eman: schau mal hab gerade hier nebenan ein Wirsuchbild gefunden
> 
> G.



hmm das war krass damals 

bin jetzt sicher sonntag und montag in bad wildbad  (hassliebe)


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

falls mich wer am oko sieht einfach mal ansprechen  weil hab ja kein plan was ihr fahrt und so 

hier mal mein bike das man mich erkennt:


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kannst ja dann zwischendurch mit zum Wallriden fahren.
> 
> G.



ach ja stimmt, montag war ja was. na da schau ich natürlich auch mit vorbei zum ähm wallriden ähm


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

@ LB Stefan : is das weit vom oko weg? könntest mich mit nehmen? wär cool


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

oder is das nen geheimes "etwas"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

ja so ähnlich


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

schade


----------



## monoid (7. April 2007)

Die Baumeister !


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

muss eh erst mal sehen ob ich überhaupt zeit finde. ich such zumindest mal danach.

@ eman:

wir haben heut gar nicht über des geredet was worüber wir ja heut eigentlich reden wollten. müss ma dann mal trotzdem bei zeiten drüber reden 

ich glaub du weißt was i mein oder?


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

oha ein geheimtrainingsbild vom eman


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. April 2007)

HEEEEYYYY!!!
so, jetz bin ich auch wieder da und weil ich muss doch meine ausrede anbringen weil ich heut net mit gebastelt hab!!
es ist nämlich viel passiert und das bild beinhaltet fast alles :

eins: ich habs geschafft und hab nach nervenzerreissenden nächten mei maschin fertiggebaut ...
zwei: weil ich nimmer könnt hab und nimmer warten wollt bin ich zum gardasee gefahren und hab mich und bike ner feuertaufe unterzogen
drei: auf dem schild hab ich nen aufkleber von lieben freunden gefunden und wusste das ich richtig bin und wär vor freude fast umgekippt 
vier: italienerinnen sind spitze 
fünf: wann habt ihr zeit zum fahren?

viele schöne grüße !!!!!!!!
...erstmal aus würzburg, wann ich nach hause komm liegt an euch... 

otti


----------



## flob (8. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

total klasse was ihr da gestern alles gebaut habt! 

Muss ich demnächst auf jeden Fall nochmal vorbei schauen 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2007)

Ach, auf den Bilder hab ich jetzt auch den Detlev erkannt 

@Stawolbur: Heut ist Liften angesagt. Kann es kaum erwarten des neue Zeug auszuprobieren.

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. April 2007)

wünsch euch viel spaß soll ja heute wirklich geiles wetter werden bis zu 20 grad   so nen wetter is doch mal top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. April 2007)

mist, hab zu lang geschlafen.
ich muss hier noch aufräumen. ich glaub des schaff i nimmer, dass si des alls noch rentiern könnt. oder elchen. oder hirschn.

für montag und/oder dienstag geid niad wos zam, wo alle mal wieder dabei sind? oder nächsts wochenend, wenn eman wieder da is?und was is mit phil, nicki und andi?

ich hab kein´plan mehr...


----------



## OLB Carre (8. April 2007)

@ Jörg: is morgen 13.00 uhr fleckl in Ordnung? der Stephan und der andi kommen auch! bis dann! 
da Carré!


----------



## Supah Gee (8. April 2007)

Ja war   gestern....nur tut mir heut alles weh  

@Reiter + Schdtahwallldtbuahahaha
Bin am Mo so ab 11:09:43 am Lift


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2007)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> @ Jörg: is morgen 13.00 uhr fleckl in Ordnung? der Stephan und der andi kommen auch! bis dann!
> da Carré!




Ok´e, Fleckl erstmal Treffpunkt.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2007)

Man ist die Strecke schnell....viel zu schnell für die ein oder andere Kurve 
Der Sprung ins Steinfeld ist echt gut gelungen. 
Ist nur noch, wenn man die falsche Linie fährt, ein Gabelblocker drinn den man optisch nicht wahrnimmt.
Aber ich denke des ist leicht wegmachbar.
Für Garnichttreter erhöht sich nur durch des Ding der komplette Durchschnitt um locker um 2Km/h.....und des ist schon einiges.
Hmmh....des aufgebockte Teil ist schon etwas heikel...also im Dh-Modus.
Im Normalmodus gehts schon.
Sollten wir aber noch was leicht am Streckenverlauf und der Landung bastelln.
Im angebremsten Zustand kommt man schon zu weit....weil da kommt ja dann gleich die "5Sec. Eman-Kurve" 


@Carre: Also ich bin fei morgen trotzdem da.
Mein Kniebereich leuchte zwar mittlerweil auch noch in den Anlaßfarben von 220-340°, aber ich hab zur Sicherheit ein paar Heilungsformel gesprochen und dabei mein Osterlamm enthauptet 
Des eine Bild ist so klein weil ich sowas Eckelig find 

G.


----------



## rex_sl (8. April 2007)

der shore am steinfeld is echt mal heftig. wennste da runterballerst, hast keine möglichkeit mehr um die linie richtig zu treffen. hab heute mein pedal 3 mal gegen den obilisken gesetzt. wenn ich noch ein paarmal fahre ist der bald weg.  meine mavic d521 haben seit heute 5 neue dellen. hab das ncihtmal am geiskopf geschafft. ihr seid die offizielle felgenkillerstrecke bayerns.

die strecke war heute noch schneller als die letzten tage. langsam bekomm ich angst. morgen fahr ich mit tacho, mal geschwindigkeit checken. 

jetzt muss nurnoch der dicke baum am shore fels sprung hängen. das muss vielleicht nochmal ge"stihl"t werden. sonst bis morgen.

der fangzaun wurde auch wieder von jemanden ein stück mehr verbogen. habs leider nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (8. April 2007)

alder, jörg, wasn da passiert? wie schautn dann deinen knieschoner aus?  des war absicht, oder, willst dich vor morgen drücken!?  scherz! hoffentlich werden deine gebete erhört! bis morgen! 

da Carré!


----------



## LB Stefan (8. April 2007)

ui sieht nach aua aus. auch von mir gute besserung. 

mhm nachdem ich heut den neuen auch getestet hab muss ich schon sagen ist uns echt ganz gut gelungen. macht spass zumal auch die anfahrt jetzt vernünftig fahrbar ist. 

@ carre ich versuch morgen mit bei zu sein. hoff ich schaff des zeitlich. bis denn


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ......ihr seid die offizielle felgenkillerstrecke bayerns.
> 
> die strecke war heute noch schneller als die letzten tage. langsam bekomm ich angst.......



Zu Punkt eins: Ich mag meine Felge garnimmer anschauen 
Zu Punkt zwei: Hab auch schon etwas die Panik....Fehler auf der Strecke kann man nämlich schon irgendwie viele machen.
Mein heutiger Fehler war der klassische "zu weit nach vorne Schaufehler".


@Carre: Keine Panik, ich saug dann noch eine Flasche Wein rein, dann heilt des schon wieder.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (8. April 2007)

jo, ich geh etz dann auch  vorsichtshalber mal schwalln! irgendwie bin ich scho a weng aufgeregt! muss dann wohl mal meine dicke gobel einbaun!


----------



## rex_sl (8. April 2007)

das is echt heftig. man sagt zwar immer geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, aber die steine geben einfach nicht nach. wenn man mit sonem speed wo dagegenknallt sind schnell die knochen durch. 2 mal in letzter sekunde abgefangen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. April 2007)

bin morgen so um ca 13:30 mit nem kumpel an dem lift vom oko (müsste fleckel sein oder) *freu mich wie eine Rollade* ob ich punkt 13:30 dort bin hängt davon ab ob wir bikes ins auto rein quetschen können da wir scho zu 4. drin hocken und wie schnell meine eltern fahren


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. April 2007)

@ Supah Gee : 





> @Reiter + Schdtahwallldtbuahahaha
> Bin am Mo so ab 11:09:43 am Lift



was soll des nach dem + heißen? 
wär cool wenn du mal so um 13:30 untenstehen würdest wenns dir zulang dauert brauchst net warten 
danke


----------



## rex_sl (8. April 2007)

da wirst du niemanden brauchen der dich an die hand nimmt. einfach liftkarte kaufen. und langsam und behutsam strecke erkunden. da is nix mit einfach runterstürzen. aber du wirst die steine schon vom lift aus sehen.


----------



## MadBiker (8. April 2007)

hi,ich komm morgn auch aber ohne liftkarte  nimm en kumpel mit der fotos macht,dslr und so  ca. um 3e bin ich da denk ich ma. ich nehm mein silbernes banshee,damit mich wer erkennt


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> da wirst du niemanden brauchen der dich an die hand nimmt. einfach liftkarte kaufen. und langsam und behutsam strecke erkunden. da is nix mit einfach runterstürzen. aber du wirst die steine schon vom lift aus sehen.



das hinterhältige ist ja, das die gemeinsten Stellen im Wald sind und man sie garnich vom Lift aus sehen kann  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (8. April 2007)

naja ich werds überleben


----------



## rex_sl (8. April 2007)

werden wir morgen sehen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. April 2007)

danke


----------



## rex_sl (8. April 2007)

ne schmarrn wir wollen dir nur angst machen. da kommen sogar cross country fahrer ganz langsam ohne probleme runter. die herausforderung liegt in der geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. April 2007)

na dann


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. April 2007)

na da bin ich ja gspannt, wie ich da runter komm....
es is ja anscheinend scho bekannt, wie ich des mach 
ich bin jetzt übrigens doch nimmer heimgfahrn weil ich moang scho wieder her müsst. und mei audo braucht doch a pause!!

all meine hoffnungen und träume liegen im nächsten wochenend!!!

des nou dem + hoist ibrings stawoldbua


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> des nou dem + hoist ibrings stawoldbua



Des ist nämlich bayrisch und heißt übersetzt Kanonenkugelotto 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des ist nämlich bayrisch und heißt übersetzt Kanonenkugelotto
> 
> G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RM peter (9. April 2007)

servus ,
war heut nachmittag doch noch mal auf der kösse ! 18.00 is ende hat sich also nix geändert , schade ! hab die säge heut dabei gehabt und den kaiser wieder komplett fahrbar gemacht .der ausgang is jetze  nach dem 1 baum ( der scho länger liegt ).   gleich rechts runter , kleiner sprung möglich ,dan am stein rechts vorbei oder über stein ( abfahrt oder sprung ) und zum schluß kommen noch mal 2 sprünge . der letzte ca 1,8 m oder 1,9 m ( s. bild )landung is flach aber weicher waldboden . hatte kein pro   das ganze is noch zum ausbauen ( mehr sprünge möglich ) brauch man aber ne größere säge  müßte auch vor den waldarbeitern sicher sein da die bäume eher beim alten trail ausgang liegen . gruß peter


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2007)

so back von bad wildbad ... von ner echten männerstrecke *gg* keine stürze zu melden  (das erste mal das ich aus wildbad voll funktionsfähig zurückkomm)

zu okopf ...
ja dieses aufgebockte ding is net einfach aber gut machbar ... soll ja net alles mit landung und man kann gar nichts falsch machen sein.

@jörg ... was hältst nachdem du jetzt gesehen hast wie schnell man jetzt am ende des steilstücks ist von ner steilkurve an der stelle?

@bischofsgrüner "gapping team" ... na wie liefs?


----------



## Klabauterman (10. April 2007)

aber wollts ihr net trotzdem mal bei dem holzrampen-fels-dropding die landung bis zum fels hinzimmern!also waagrecht!

ich seh mich da schon mal voll dran knallen,weil mir die kette rausspringt oder irgendson kindermist... 

wäre a für solche leute von vorteil,die es sich kurz vorher doch nochmal anders überlegen,aber nicht schaffen zu bremsen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2007)

Die wenigsten Unfälle passieren im allgeneinen da wo man etwas machen muß oder es sich vorher schon anders überlegt.
Und die schlimmsten da wo es am einfachsten ist, weil da jederman "zu" schnell fahren kann.
Die Landung könnte zwar 40cm näher stehen......aber du mußt einfach nach der Regel "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit" vorgehen. 

@Eman: Des mit der Steilkurve hab ich mir auch erst gedacht, nach ein paar mal fahren würde ich mir die Arbreit evtl. nimmer machen. 
Oder halt als Ausweichlinie, wenn man am Grabstein net links vorbei kommt, des Ding rechts davon vorbei hinzimmern.
Gestern hat sich nichts gegaped....war zu windig und wir waren vernüftig.
Außerdem ist jetzt mein Rücken und mein Brustkorp auch noch lediert.
Aber alle guten Ding sind ja drei 
Haben nur den Snowbordsprung und den Wallride probiert.
Mußten aber wie gesagt wegen dem Wind dann dort schon abrechen.
Ging aber bei den Tests schon richtig 12m weit (keine Forumsmeter sonder richtige)
Hier mal ein Bild vom ET Carre.
Der Wallride ist übriegens total schwierig zu fahrn...pohh.
Und wie wars in Wildbad?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2007)

so ne richtig schöne holzsteilkurve macht aber spass ... wenn net dort ... dann halt wo anders  

mit der steilkurve gehts mir auch mehr dadrum nicht einmal einen halbtot am stein hängen zu haben. es mag 100 mal gut gehen da links vorbei zu kommen ... aber das 101. mal könnt weh tun  

wildbad war geil. ist aber schwer zu vergleichen mit ochsenkopf. steil und stellenweise arg ruppig. die sprünge die drin sind sind halt viel riskanter da man dort oft wirklich was falsch machen kann  . auf jedenfall geil dort zu fahren  aber körperlich schon hart, vor allem jetzt am Anfang der Saison.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ne richtig schöne holzsteilkurve macht aber spass ... wenn net dort ... dann halt wo anders
> 
> mit der steilkurve gehts mir auch mehr dadrum nicht einmal einen halbtot am stein hängen zu haben. es mag 100 mal gut gehen da links vorbei zu kommen ... aber das 101. mal könnt weh tun
> 
> wildbad war geil. ist aber schwer zu vergleichen mit ochsenkopf. steil und stellenweise arg ruppig. die sprünge die drin sind sind halt viel riskanter da man dort oft wirklich was falsch machen kann  . auf jedenfall geil dort zu fahren  aber körperlich schon hart, vor allem jetzt am Anfang der Saison.



Steilkurvenmöglichkeiten gibt es glaube ich genug....besonders da wo es noch net so interessant ist.
Und so ein Teil macht glaube ich richtig Arbeit und wenn es dann net so toll dort wäre, des wäre schon blöd 
Aber schau´mer mal 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2007)

hab auch noch n carre-hängt-in-da-luft-bild und eins von da afterjumpparty


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2007)

Oh, des ist ja genau des selbe Bild nur von der anderen Seite 
Was machst denn heut so?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2007)

weiß gar nicht. nichts bis jetzt. wieso geht was?


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2007)

@ jörg: mach mal des andere ET bild von mir rein! 
also ich bin der Carré und nicht der wastl! war mir jetzt zu blöd mich umzumelden!

dere! da karl!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ jörg: mach mal des andere ET bild von mir rein!
> also ich bin der Carré und nicht der wastl! war mir jetzt zu blöd mich umzumelden!
> 
> dere! da karl!




Oh Gott, ist das verwirrend 
Wastl, Carre.....und wer ist denn Karl 
Ok´e kann aber gerade net...bin anderortsgebunden 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2007)

@Carre: Des andere ist irgendwie bähhh.
Aber so gehts einigermaßen.

G.


----------



## Schoschi (12. April 2007)

Servus,

waren jetzt am Mittwoch seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr auch mal wieder am Ochsenkopf. Hat sich ja einiges verändert, ist richtig gut und schnell geworden. Allerdings hats mich nach ein paar Abfahrten dermaßen was von zerlegt daß ich abbrechen musste. Mit samt dem Rad überschlagen, dabei hab ich nen Schuh verloren, Socken und Knöchel aufgerissen und überall da wo kein Protektor war ists jetzt blau und aufgeschürft. War ein Mordsspaß, zumindest für die die mich gesehen haben.......zu allem Überfluss war mir nicht mal oben auf der Hüttn ein Weizen vergönnt, der Wirt hält noch nicht den Sommerbetrieb eingeläutet.

Naja, sobald die Schwellungen zurückgegangen sind und ich wieder ordentlich in die Schuhe schlüpfen kann sind wir wieder oben.........hoffentlich dann auch mit ner Currywurscht und ein Glas mit dem edlen Gebräu....  

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2007)

Ah, ein Leidensgenosse 
An welcher Stelle hats dich denn gelöffelt?

G.


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2007)

Das darf ich eigentlich gar nicht sagen........war reine Dummheit.
War oben in der Lifttrasse kurz bevor es links in das erste verblockte Waldstück reingeht. War einfach ein bissl zu schnell und beim Anbremsen hats mir dann irgendwie das Vorderrad weggezogen oder sowas.......weiß auch nicht genau, auf einmal war alles ganz komisch........hab dann nur noch das Rad über mich hinwegfliegen sehen.......

Grüße


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. April 2007)

@schoschi: aaach, sowas passiert mir auch öfters mal 

...und ich weis auch immer niad , wie des ganga is...

@alle: ich komm nach hause, juchuu!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2007)

@ all sind heut ma am oko weng was modifizieren  

habs bike mal dabei vielleicht bleibt ja noch zeit es dann zu testen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. April 2007)

ich steck aber grad noch in vorlesungen fest

...ja, ich missbrauche fh-rechner und surfe während der vorlesung...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

So lange du zuhörst....also weil es ja eine Vorlesung ist.

Dem Andy sein Truck ist wieder voll in Funktion......also was ich damit sagen will  ist das morgen nach dem Fahren noch eine kleine Entwurzelung stattfindet

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. April 2007)

also gut, ihr wollt es ja nicht anders!!!
ich komm moang!! zum oko...

mal wieder!
endlich!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. April 2007)

hmm, ab wann seid ihr denn da??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. April 2007)

...muss man ja nicht hier in aller öffentlichkeit schreiben...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

Morgen wird wohl jeder zu einer anderen Zeit eintreffen.
Blöd ist nur das man nicht weiß ob Mittagspause ist oder net.
Aber ich werde auf jedenfall zwichen 11 und 13 Uhr eintreffen...wobei eher später eher wahrscheinlich ist.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2007)

jepp ich werd vielleicht morgn a mal vorbei guggn.aber eher später denk ich ma


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

Also auch wohl später eher 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2007)

ja amend eher später


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. April 2007)

danke


----------



## Supah Gee (13. April 2007)

Ich komm auch  
Aber eher später wie eher eher obwohl eher später auch schon eher eher is  
So um 13.30


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2007)

hab oben ... nachdem ihr faulen säcke weg wart  noch ein wenig das plattenfeld prepariert ... der sprung in richtung erster wald müsst nun wieder gut funzen 

bin so ab 11 am okopf


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Morgen wird wohl jeder zu einer anderen Zeit eintreffen.
> Blöd ist nur das man nicht weiß ob Mittagspause ist oder net.
> Aber ich werde auf jedenfall zwichen 11 und 13 Uhr eintreffen...wobei eher später eher wahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> G.



samstag sonntag war bis jetzt wenn nen paar biker da waren noch keine mittagspause


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

Willst wieder Sprungtestvorteil rausschinden......dann bin ich natürlich um 10:30Uhr oben (nicht ernstnehmen)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

Du sollst dich doch beim reinschreiben net unkontrolliert vor mich schieben.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Willst wieder Sprungtestvorteil rausschinden......dann bin ich natürlich um 10:30Uhr oben (nicht ernstnehmen)
> 
> G.




hab ganz vergessen zu sagen das ich um 8:00 zum gap in bgrün fahr  und das EManGap draus mach *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab ganz vergessen zu sagen das ich um 8:00 zum gap in bgrün fahr  und das EManGap draus mach *gg*



Mist, die haben diesen "ein Smilie ersticht den anderen Smilie" Smilie rausgenommen  

Ok´e du hast gewonnen....8 Uhr ist eindeutig nicht zu toppen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2007)

ok ...


----------



## speedy_j (13. April 2007)

seid ihr sonntag auch da? überlege, ob ich nicht mal wieder vorbei schaue.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

Wenn ich da bin, dann nur mit Chrashpad am Rücken...naja ok´e eher im Lift 
Weil was für Radfahrer gut ist, muß für Kletterer nicht schlecht sein 

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (14. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab ganz vergessen zu sagen das ich um 8:00 zum gap in bgrün fahr  und das EManGap draus mach *gg*


  ich sag mal, des kannste voll vergessen! ich bin um sieben da! geht morgen wind? ne, gschmarre! bin morgen früh, also jetzt dann gleich um 6 uhr mitm herrn littledevil verbotene skateparks in amberg fahren! geil!

@jörg: was machstn am sonntag? big air trainieren? road gap?

dere, da Carré!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2007)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> @jörg: was machstn am sonntag? big air trainieren? road gap?
> 
> dere, da Carré!




Ne, aber fallste am Geiersberg vorbeifährst. 
Ich bin da mal schnell hingefahren und hab die Anfahrt geshapt bzw. geplättet.
Müßte jetzt wahrscheinlich besser gehen.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. April 2007)

lala
wünsche mal allen okopf-besuchern heute viel spaß
und viel spaß beim strecken-basteln


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2007)

letzte chance:
ich werd jetzt dann doch gschwind zu ner kommoden kösseine-runde aufbrechen!
niemand lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2007)

Ich gschwinde dann zum Boulder auf über 1000 Meter Höhe.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2007)

owa gschwind!!
vül spass!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2007)

hmmm, ich muss eitz echt, ich glaub mei internetz verarscht mi!!
pfiat eich!!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. April 2007)

war lustig heute am Oko  geilste Aktion: vormittags grade als ich gekommen war fährt ein Auto auf dem Parkplatz neben meins hin, eine ziemlich füllige Dame macht die Beifahrertür auf und fragt mich, ob man auch mit dem Auto auf den Berg da fahren kann    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ... eine ziemlich füllige Dame macht die Beifahrertür auf und fragt mich, ob man auch mit dem Auto auf den Berg da fahren kann ...



hatte die zwei ebenso füllige töchter dabei? die haben wir dann nachmittag in marloffstein getroffen, haben es aber geschafft, die 25m vom parkplatz zum picknickplatz zu laufen..


----------



## speedy_j (15. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> war lustig heute am Oko  geilste Aktion: vormittags grade als ich gekommen war fährt ein Auto auf dem Parkplatz neben meins hin, eine ziemlich füllige Dame macht die Beifahrertür auf und fragt mich, ob man auch mit dem Auto auf den Berg da fahren kann
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



kannst ruhig sagen, dass sie aus dem osten waren.  

gänsefleisch ma den kufferraom offmachen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kannst ruhig sagen, dass sie aus dem osten waren.



das war mir jetzt nicht so wichtig, das die aus Plauen kamen. Auch ein Nürnberger hätte die selbe Antwort abbekommen wie die.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (16. April 2007)

du hast das aber so schön imitiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2007)

Hab dich gestern, wie ich zum Bouldern hochgeliftet hab, dich runterfahren sehen........
.......kauf dir endlich mal ein Fully 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab dich gestern, wie ich zum Bouldern hochgeliftet hab, dich runterfahren sehen........
> .......kauf dir endlich mal ein Fully
> 
> G.



war ich dir zu langsam?  

bin ja schon am überlegen. werde morgen mal das golden willow von bionicon probefahren. mich schreckt allgemein immer noch das gewicht bei dem gewünschte federweg ab. 

bist du das eigentlich in dem promovideo vom ochsenkopf?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2007)

klar ist er das ... das war nen böses spiel das ich net da war  (hab an dem WE zudem meine Boxxer zerschossen  )


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2007)

Und ich wollte eigentlich mehr zum zuschauen hinfahren.
Und du warst net zu langsam...hab mir sogar noch gedacht ganz schön schnell mit deeeeem Rad....
.....besonders beim betrachten anderer mit viel Federweg.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2007)

ich wundere mich aber auch, dass der rahmen nun schon seit 3,5 jahren hält. ich versuche halt "soft" zu fahren. 


dafür das du nur schauen wolltest, warst ganz verdammt schnell unterwegs. die strecke kannst doch sicher schon im schlaf fahren?
wie lange habt ihr denn für den dreh benötigt? musstest ja bestimmt zig mal wieder hochschieben usw.

@eman
dich hätte ich sofort erkannt. irgendwie sieht man dich sofort raus. geht mir jedenfalls so. die vermutung für jörg war eigentlich nur wegen der rohloff. sonst wäre ich nie auf die idee gekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dafür das du nur schauen wolltest, warst ganz verdammt schnell unterwegs. die strecke kannst doch sicher schon im schlaf fahren?



   Wenn ich des könnte müßte ich gerade keine Verletzungspause einlegen  

An den 2 Drehtagen war die Strecke eher langsam, weil jede Mulde und jede Senke im Wald ein Matschloch waren und man kaum wirklich um die Kurven rumkam.
Hat mich dann auch gewundert das es dennoch so schnell aussieht.
Eigentlich waren ja extra noch so ca. 12 Leute da die da fahren sollten, drum wollte ich da auch nur  zuschauen. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2007)

Da ich ja auabedingt mindestens bis zum Wochenende nichts richtiges machen kann  werd ich morgen Nachmittag nur mal auf die Kösser raufgurken, Kaffetrinken, Kuchen essen und Kuchen essen, und dabei nebenbei den Freeriderennen K/N-Trail, der fast komplett schon wieder fahrbar ist, ganz freimachen.
Brauch ja eine Trainingsstrecke für LH und CD 
Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat, irgendwie oder sowieso, einfach bescheid sagen.

War heute mal ne Luschendirektrunde am Burgstein.
Da ja physisch net recht was geht dachte ich mir ich mach mal was psychisches...
.....nämlich eine lange ausstehende HPB. 
Aber da oben, und nur am Gipfel ohm, hat so der Wind in Richtung "15m nach unten Abgrund" geweht das ich einfach net losfahren konnte 
Naja zumindest hat der Felsen jetzt schon mal grip 

Und falls wer interesse an einer kleine Runde mit einer HPB am Donnerstag Nachmittag im Steinwald hat, dann auch bescheid sagen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2007)

sach ma jörg, wieviele stunden sollst du eigentlich pro woche arbeiten und hast du diese vorgabe jemals erreicht? 

was ist eigentlich aus den anderen 12 leuten für den dreh geworden? du bist zum zuschauen erschienen und alle haben sich verdrückt?

thema fully: hab heut mal 20km mit dem bionicon gedreht und bin ehrlich gesagt ganz schön enttäuscht. sicher war das setup nicht optimal auf mich abgestimmt aber so ist das bike erst mal nix für mich. keine verstellbare zugstufendämpfung für die gabel (einstellung nur fix über eine andere kartusche), kein lockout, geschweige eine intelligente federung, sprich wippen ohne ende im wiegetritt. der hinterbau war ähnlich gefühlslos aber ansonsten hat er alles weggebügelt.
das wäre es mir aber nicht wert. angeblich soll es ja ein allround bike sein, aber davon kann ich nix feststellen.
ich werd morgen noch mal eine runde auf dem weg zu dem laden drehen, allerdings so wie es jetzt ausschaut, wird so ein bike nicht in meinen besitztum kommen.

wenn die anderen modelle bei der probefahrt sich ähnlich verhalten, werde ich wohl beim hardtail bleiben. muss dann halt weiterhin aus dem sattel gehen aber dafür ist es wesentlich handlicher. und manchmal tut es ja ganz gut, wenn man hört, dass man mit deeeeem rad auch ordentlich flott unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2007)

Die anderen sind auf dem Gesamtviedeo drauf.

Zum Thema Fully kann ich dir sagen.
Des einzige Fully des ich bisher gefahren bin und mir gedacht hab.....oh, Schock...des geht ja ab wie ein Ht ....des war des Cube Fritzzzzz.
Ich glaub des kann man garnet zum wippen bringen und wenn man über eine Kante knallt funktionierts genauso wie mein Switch.
Ohne dafür Werbung mache zu wollen hat mich des schon irgendwie positiv geschockt.
Weil wenn man oben drauf drückt, dann denkt man erst so´n kack des funtioniert ja garnet 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. April 2007)

kan man das gesamtviedeo auch irgendwo runter laden?

das cube fritzzzz ist mir zu schwer. ich will ja ab und zu auch noch ein paar marathons damit fahren. 14kg mit der rohloff wäre schon alleroberste schmerzgrenze. 13 bis 13,5 würde mir schon eher zusagen.
das wichtigste ist aber auch die handlichkeit, sprich kein übermäßig langer radstand und soviel federweg, damit es beim versetzen der räder nicht allzuviel kraft kostet.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2007)

Bin halt nur des Fritzzzzzz gefahren, aber die leichteren von denen haben ja des selbe System.
Also des Stereo und des andere CC-Ding.
Nur da weiß ich net wirklich ob sie Ht-Antretfeeling haben.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2007)

war gestern auch mal von luisenburg aus richtung burgstein unterwegs. da haben sie weng was frei gesägt mittlerweile  
momentan ist nur noch unten bei der ausfahrt massig viel holz drin da könnte man aber relativ einfach drum rum fahren. dann rund um die steinblattenabfahrt ist noch viel holzzeug da räumen sie aber grad frei und ich hab da schon ne schöne technische umfahrung gesehen da muss man aber nochmal mitn besen nacharbeiten. und auf der ebene unterhalb des kaiser-willhelm-felsen liegt noch weng holz drin. ansonsten ist der luisentrail relativ frei.

jetzt ist dann doch eingetreten was schon immer befürchtet.
da ich rel spät dran war und gewitter aufzogen bin ich nur vom schotterweg links zum bombenkrater hoch gefahren konnte aber nen blick auf den weg vom burgstein runter werfen. da haben sie jetzt auch den groben schotter aufgefüllt   bleibt nur zu hoffen dass sie dann da auch des lehmzeug auftragen dass der relativ schnell dann wird. weiß aber nicht wie weit des nach oben richtung burgstein aufgefüllt ist.

achja der weg heißt jetzt FRÄNKISCHER GEBIRGSWEG !!!


----------



## speedy_j (18. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin halt nur des Fritzzzzzz gefahren, aber die leichteren von denen haben ja des selbe System.
> Also des Stereo und des andere CC-Ding.
> Nur da weiß ich net wirklich ob sie Ht-Antretfeeling haben.
> 
> G.



hab die anderen mittlerweile auch gesehen. muss mal schauen, ob ich einen händler finde, der mir mal eins über 1-2 tage überlässt.

cube hat dann aber auch wieder jeder.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> war gestern auch mal von luisenburg aus richtung burgstein unterwegs. da haben sie weng was frei gesägt mittlerweile
> momentan ist nur noch unten bei der ausfahrt massig viel holz drin da könnte man aber relativ einfach drum rum fahren. dann rund um die steinblattenabfahrt ist noch viel holzzeug da räumen sie aber grad frei und ich hab da schon ne schöne technische umfahrung gesehen da muss man aber nochmal mitn besen nacharbeiten. und auf der ebene unterhalb des kaiser-willhelm-felsen liegt noch weng holz drin. ansonsten ist der luisentrail relativ frei.
> 
> jetzt ist dann doch eingetreten was schon immer befürchtet.
> ...




Also am Burgstein in Richtung von da wo wir normalerweise kommen schaut alles noch normal aus.
Ist aber wahrscheinlich dann nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wir den Burgstein dann komplett überfahren können 

Wenn hast denn du deine Freizeit die Woche?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2007)

mhm morgen (donnerstag) wär ich ab 1500 einsatzbereit.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm morgen (donnerstag) wär ich ab 1500 einsatzbereit.



Unwarm , lust eine Steinwald HPB mitzumachen.

Hab heute mal die Kösser rauf aufgeräumt.
Bockelbahn ist wieder komplett befreit und der Rest geht zu 99.9% 
Bei der Abfahrt sind mir noch ein paar Astkleinigkeiten ins Augen gestoch....ähh gefallen.
Liegen jetzt auf den gesamten 8.1 km nur noch 3 Bäume quer, die ich aber zum drüberheben entastet hab.
Hab mit den 3 Bäumen und der nicht eingefahrenen Strecke von Kösser Eingangstür bis Jörg Eingangstür noch 18:54min gebraucht. 
Jetzt tut mein Rippe wieder weh..aber egal, bis Lenzerheide muß ich meine Fitizität auf 14:59min bringen
Muß ja auch nur 8Hm´s dabei überwinden und die Hälfte davon sind ja die 50m zu meiner Haustür 

G.

PS: Und 30sec davon wird schon meine hydraulische Maverikstütze bringen.*hehe*


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2007)

aber immer doch.
wo kann man denn im staawold a HPB machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> aber immer doch.
> wo kann man denn im staawold a HPB machen?



Moment

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2007)

Hier 

Ich könnte um 15 Uhr bei dir sein und dich abholen.
So eine kleine Runde über die Burgruine Weißenstein-Kibitzstein-Hackelstein.
Klassische RMX-SlowReezey40a Problemlosrunde 
Auf der Burgruine finden sich ja auch noch Techniktrainingunebenheiten

Werde morgen Früh wieder reinschauen. Schreib einfach passende Zeit und so auf wennste Lust hast. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2007)

okee dann machen wir 1500 bin dann abholbereit

ah des ja der hackelstein ja dann werd ich auch mal meine supertacky aufziehen


----------



## Supah Gee (18. April 2007)

@Jörg
Is LH schon sicher und nur so ne Idee?
...hätt schon auch Lust


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. April 2007)

gemeinheit

da toben und tollen alle vor meiner haustür rum und ich kann nur zuschaun.
also lesen. drüber lesen.
wartet nur!!

meine rache wird fürchterbar sein


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2007)

@Stefan Ok´e

@SuppenTschi: Sicher....hmmmh.....ja.

@Stawoldbur: Wie diese alte Sendung im Bayrischen Fernsehen am Abend immer, also ZEN 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2007)

hmm ... bin grad aufm lapierre gesessen ... das wirds ... geiles teil 

wahnsinn was die bei lovehurts alles da stehen haben ... da will man alles haben 

@jörg ... wo steht das mit lenzerheide? wenn mer dort hinfahren wollen muss ich das in meine zeitplanung aufnehmen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... bin grad aufm lapierre gesessen ... das wirds ... geiles teil
> 
> wahnsinn was die bei lovehurts alles da stehen haben ... da will man alles haben
> 
> @jörg ... wo steht das mit lenzerheide? wenn mer dort hinfahren wollen muss ich das in meine zeitplanung aufnehmen



Hier auf der Startseite: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272259

Hatte des Lapierre eine Lyrik oder eine Fox drinn.


@Stawolbur: Während du irgendwo unwichtigerweise dumm abhängst sind der Stefan und ich mal ein weing möglichst eben durch den Stawold gefahren.
So nun kannst du den Hackelstein nur noch wiederhohlen....der Stefan ist ihn Heldenmäßig runtergeverted.
Nebenbei haben wir noch die Nebenmasivplatte (Orange) und den tief tief im Wald versteckten Kyrilllshore befahren. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hier auf der Startseite: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272259
> 
> Hatte des Lapierre eine Lyrik oder eine Fox drinn.



ne lyric ... zumindest beim topmodell ... bei den anderen beiden hab ichs net im kopf jetzt ... das einzig was mir gar net passt an dem ding sind die crossmax schlauchlos ....

lenzerheide ... hmm dann halt mal fest planen  oder wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2007)

Naja, des Topmodell sollte es schon mindestens sein  und Laufräder kann man ja sogar werkzeuglos austauschen.
Las dir aber bloß keine 2Step aufdrehen, falls keine U-Turn drinn ist. 

Logisch fest planen....hab mir ja jetzt extra eine hyd. Telescopsattelstütze gekauft. 
Hmmh, hast du auch gelesen, die schreibe was von 18km.....des waren doch mehr???

G.


----------



## Riddick (20. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... bin grad aufm lapierre gesessen ... das wirds ... geiles teil


Hab' Dich zwar nur einmal "live" gesehen (letztes Jahr, die große Ausfahrt vom Nürnberger Tiergarten), dachte aber, dass Du ungefähr meine Größe hast (1,75 m). Wird's da mit dem Lapierre nicht etwas eng im Schritt? Ich saß letztens mal auf einem X-160 in Größe M, fand's aber schon ziemlich knapp; auch der Händler riet mir ab, obwohl's ein klasse Bike wäre.  Er meinte auch, dass selbst bei Größe S das Oberrohr nur etwas kürzer wird, aber nicht tiefer sitzt.


----------



## olimtbfully (20. April 2007)

Servus,
eine Frage an die Locals.
Lt. Internetseite der Seilbahn am 19.04 und evtl 20.04 kein Betrieb.
Habt Ihr ne sichere Info ob am Samstag 21.04. Betrieb ist???
ans Tel. geht bis jetzt noch keiner.
Wäre dankbar über eine Info,
Gruß aus Erlangen
Oli


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Hab' Dich zwar nur einmal "live" gesehen (letztes Jahr, die große Ausfahrt vom Nürnberger Tiergarten), dachte aber, dass Du ungefähr meine Größe hast (1,75 m). Wird's da mit dem Lapierre nicht etwas eng im Schritt? Ich saß letztens mal auf einem X-160 in Größe M, fand's aber schon ziemlich knapp; auch der Händler riet mir ab, obwohl's ein klasse Bike wäre.  Er meinte auch, dass selbst bei Größe S das Oberrohr nur etwas kürzer wird, aber nicht tiefer sitzt.


 

beim normalen fahren stehst oder sitzt aufm sattel ... wüsst net was da das zugegebenermasen recht hohe oberrohr damit zu tun hat


----------



## Riddick (20. April 2007)

Vielleicht mach' ich mir auch einfach nur zu viele Gedanken über 'nen unfreiwilligen Abstieg ...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2007)

@riddick ... denken is bei sowas schon mal der erste fehler 

@sonstwer ...

geht morgen was? der hof von tim is am okopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2007)

@ jörg voll super schöne bilder. hab a noch 2 gefunden.

@ eman ja mal gucken muss morgen erst mal weng was arbeiten wenn dann noch zeit ist schau i mal hoch.


----------



## TimvonHof (20. April 2007)

genau... bin samstag VORmittag mal wieder okolieren. nachmittag ist tourtime im vogtland - nix freeridiges ausser meinem neuen SX trail  
möchts erstmal auf ein paar waldwegen einfahren und nicht gleich neue kratzer ranmachen  
wenn alles glattgeht bring ich noch einen mit - der hat den oko auch für sich entdeckt....
bis denne
tim


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. April 2007)

@jörg & stefan
muss ich jetzt zugeben wie neidisch ich bin?
da muss ich ne menge aufholen, wenn ich heimkomm!!
des wird gut! nix mehr mit schlafen, nur noch schlüsselstelln wiederholen...
grüße, otti!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg & stefan
> muss ich jetzt zugeben wie neidisch ich bin?
> da muss ich ne menge aufholen, wenn ich heimkomm!!
> des wird gut! nix mehr mit schlafen, nur noch schlüsselstelln wiederholen...
> grüße, otti!!!



  

Du hast natürlich noch die Chance auf eine Erstbefahrung des RechtsumdieBurgruinerumweges am Weißenstein.
Haben wir net geschaft 
Moment ich zeig dir gleich mal Bilda davon.

@Andere: Mist ich kann noch net wie ich will, sonst wäre ich auch dabei.
Holterdipolterfahrten gehen bei mir aber noch net. 
Werde wohl wieder nur Forststraßen radeln, vielleicht fahr ich ja mal von daheim auf den Oko......da geht ja ein kompletter Radweg nach Fichtelberg 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2007)

@Steinwaldjunge: Hier den Weg.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2007)

Spitze!!! 
dahoam is doch am schönsten!


----------



## Nitrous-rider (21. April 2007)

@jörg
hy jörg

sag mal hast du in deinem rmx die totem drin ??
und zufrieden ? wie geht das teil ?

chris


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2007)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> @jörg
> hy jörg
> 
> sag mal hast du in deinem rmx die totem drin ??
> ...



Bis jetzt geile Gabel.
Würde sie zu 90% nimmer mit der 888 tauschen wollen.
Mußte aber eine härtere Feder reinmachen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2007)

seilbahn is heut eh zu ... also muss ne tour gefahrn werden


----------



## TimvonHof (21. April 2007)

war heute ein wenig am lift - aber der hat mich alleine gelassen  
am donnerstag ist ein blitz in die anlage und hat sie wohl ein wenig überlastet. werden das wohl auch heute nicht hinbekommen - sonntag ist fraglich - einfach mal auf deren HP nachgucken.
die komplette nächste woche hat der lift ZU !!! fürs wochenende einfach wieder die HP angucken. sollte dann alles wieder im grünen bereich sein.
war stattdessen halt mim sx 30km unterwegs ... gut für dioe beine....

cu tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2007)

Ja, hab ich auch noch gerade gelesen.
Hat mich aber sowieso schon für Richtung Steinwald entschlossen....weniger Holpersteine 

@Storwolbur: So der Reiseneggerfelsen ist auch besiegt.
Hat zwar ein paar Nerven bzw. Versuche gekostet bis eine sauber Befahrung gelang, aber man darf ja nie aufgeben. 
Ist net so schwer hat aber dafür mehrere kleine Cruxen und sieht leichter aus als es ist.
Den Saubadfelsen überlaß ich dir........weil ich feststellen mußte das es unmöglich ist
Und ein richtig gutes Gefühl ist zum Schluß das RMX am Saubadfelsen stehen zu haben und des Auto unten am Parkplatz bei der Straße nach Erbendorf ......mehr Tm´s (Hm´s anders rum) bei mehr flowigen Singletrail geht glaube ich Steinwaldmäßig net.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2007)

ich hab meinen finger in ner schiene, weil er mir beim football"fangen" nach hinten geknackst is.
meine hintere radnabe hat spiel und ich hab heut die lager ausgebaut, aber ich hab keinen 19er nabenschlüssel.
und die schaltung is auch verreckt.
was is denn da los.
und  ich hasse typen die rumlamentiern, also werd ich nächsts wochenend mal die jörg/stefan-stawold-schlüsselstelln-bezwingungs-verfolgung aufnehmen KOMME WAS WOLLE!!!

...irgendwie klingts lustig...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2007)

Ja, das ist die richtige Einstellung 
Aber nimm bloß den Finger wieder rechtzeitig raus ....also bevor der Zug kommt. 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2007)

:d   <= das sollte ein heiteres lachen bedeuten, aber mein rechner nimmt mich mal wieder nicht ernst...


----------



## TimvonHof (22. April 2007)

achja,
damit ihr seht mit wem ich derzeit meine freizeit (also keine Familie und keine arbeit) verbringe....
ja - is mim handi aufgenommen.

endlich was, was auch bergauf geht!


----------



## LB Stefan (22. April 2007)

@ hof vom tim

  geilomat!!!

sieht echt geil aus !!!    

würd mir schon auch gefallen ! liegt halt dem einsatzgebiet eines stinky´s nahe. und ich brauch vom einsatzgebiet was anderes.  
was wiegt des jetzt so wies ist?


----------



## ^aleKz^ (22. April 2007)

SAU GEIL!!!!!!!!     
echt fett!vorallem die farben(combi)!seeeehr schick!
solche bilder machen mich immer ganz depresiv, weil mein bike grad noch im umbau is, und ich einfach ka gabel find!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> achja,
> damit ihr seht mit wem ich derzeit meine freizeit (also keine Familie und keine arbeit) verbringe....
> ja - is mim handi aufgenommen.
> 
> endlich was, was auch bergauf geht!



Hab gestern schon ein Bild von deinem Rad gesucht, hab stattdessen bei dir  welche gefunden wo ich drauf bin 
Bin ja kein Fan von ausgefalenen Farbtönen....aber ich würds schon nehemen 
Und was wiegt´s jetzt?

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (22. April 2007)

bin so ca bei 17,9 kg fahrbereit im moment. ohne tuning.
könnte mir vorstellen den minion 40a vorne (1200g) noch gegen was leichteres auszutauschen und bei den pedalen lässt sich auch noch 200g sparen. evt auch die freeride-schläuche gegen was "normales"...

aber da ich eh kein gewichtsfanstiker bin und das bike schon so ganz gut klettert werd ich da wohl bis auf den reifen keine abstriche machen. 
leider komm ich derzeit an einen bigbetty nimmer ran (lieferprobleme).
oder kann mir einer von euch einen tip geben was ich vorne besser fahren kann. 
ach ja - ich hatte letzte saison keinen platten und hab nich recht gut an diesen umstand gewöhnt. also so sachen wie bigjim mit ultraleichtschlauch kommt mir net an die bude 
@aleks
wo geht denn in harsdorf freeridemäßig was?
ich kenn  nur den fußweg vom sportplatz zur brücke und ein paar blöde sachen von michelsreuth nach drecherz.
der vorteil is es ist halt kein touri-gebiet und hat daher wenig wanderer...und wenig wanderwege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ^aleKz^ (22. April 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> @aleks
> wo geht denn in harsdorf freeridemäßig was?
> ich kenn  nur den fußweg vom sportplatz zur brücke und ein paar blöde sachen von michelsreuth nach drecherz.
> der vorteil is es ist halt kein touri-gebiet und hat daher wenig wanderer...und wenig wanderwege



COOOL!ein ortskundiger  ja geht echt nix großes!paar spielereien hier, ma dort aber nix fettes!
der "sportplatzdownhill" is doch ganz geil!auf jedenfall cool mit den fetten wurzeln....halt net lang!werd den in den nächsten tagen "ausbaun", also paar sprünge......!fahr sonst immer nach BT zu meim kumpel dann halt buchstein oder treppen...!
darf man fragen woher du das ANUS (das böse wort schreib ich lieber nicht !)kaff kennst?bist manchmal da?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2007)

@TvH: Was ist denn das für eine 66? 
Gewichtsmäßig geht an dem Rad schon noch einiges ohne Halbarkeitsverlust.
Aber manches wirste net wechseln wollen.
Einen ORC BB hätte ich rumliegen.
Mein Minion wiegt 1300g..aber sind wohl die Tolleranzen. Hab jetzt auf meinem Switch vorne einen 860g 2.5er Minion drauf, weil BB und Maxxis HH hinten in Kombi net schön aussieht.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (22. April 2007)

^aleKz^ schrieb:


> darf man fragen woher du das ANUS (das böse wort schreib ich lieber nicht !)kaff kennst?bist manchmal da?



bin da die ersten 6 jahre meines lebens aufgewachsen - wobei da wars noch deutlich kleiner....ist ja auch schon etwas her  

bin ab und an mal dort, teilfamilie besuchen.

@jörg
ist die ATA - also schon die leichte version 
die sache mit dem ORC BB lass ich mir noch durch den kopf gehen... geb dir dann bescheid. wie macht sich den der BB am VR? also nicht optisch sondern praktisch

zum thema gewicht - ich möcht halt auch keine unsummen in titanschrauben investieren und so.... je weniger das zeuch wiegt un so teuerer isses ja auch - also total entgegen der schrottpreise


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2007)

Zwei ORCs am Rad machen sich schon ganz gut.
Hab ich ja auch den ganzen schneelosen Winter draufgehabt.

Also des mit leichter und teurer ist net immer ganz richtig.
Ist zum Beispiel net so bei Syntace Lenker/Vorbau und besonders bei SDG I-Beam Sattelstütze und bequemer Sattel....
....wären schon mal fast ein halbes Kilo.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (23. April 2007)

hmmm....
den syntace gibts nu aber nicht in weiss...
und die thomson sattenstütze ist ja auch kein dickes ding mit unter 300g (zumal sie schon etwas gekürzt ist  )

in puncto sattel kann man sicher noch was machen. der kurze tioga wiegt schon was. möchte mich da aber nicht auf ein spezialsystem wie sdg runterlassen. haben wieder ihr eigenes ding gedreht und damit gibts nur noch sättel von denen.... mach ich nicht mit.

geh nun biken - cu
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2007)

Hab mich da gerne runtergelassen, weil am Switch wiegt meine Sattelstütze mit Sattel nur 360g.
300g für eine gekürzte Stütze ist eigentlich schon voll dick.....mann. 

Ja wegen den Syntacesachen meinte ich ja manchens wirste net ändern wollen....manchmal ist einem die Optik die man sich vorstellt dann doch wichtiger wie die Zweckmäßigkeit..kenn ich, kenn ich  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2007)

@jörg
hast du das ganz leichte ibeam-system?

will dich nur warnen, stell ihn nicht allzu weit zurück. mir ist schon ein sattel in der abfahrt weggebrochen. das alles bei gemütlichen tempo. so hatte ich glück und es gab keinen eiersalat.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> hast du das ganz leichte ibeam-system?
> 
> will dich nur warnen, stell ihn nicht allzu weit zurück. mir ist schon ein sattel in der abfahrt weggebrochen. das alles bei gemütlichen tempo. so hatte ich glück und es gab keinen eiersalat.



Hab den leichten am Switch und schon länger in gebrauch.
Am RMX hab ich des 200g Sofa drauf.
Könnte mir schon vorstellen das die Schiene wegen dem extremen Hebel vom Sattel abreißt wenn man ihn ziemlich nach hinter schiebt.
Aber ich fahr ja Fully  und am Reaper sind mir schon 3 hochfeste  Schrauben mit einem Knall abgerissen.
2mal bei RaceFace und einmal bei einer Tomac.
Da siehste mal was dein Rücken aushalten muß bei einem Ht.
Wobei ich dich natürlich nicht zu einem Fully übereden will, aber du solltest dir schon mal ein Fully zulegen 

G.


----------



## MadBiker (23. April 2007)

hi, hat jemand in der nähe wunsiedel/marktredwitz die fähigkeit nen satz hayes nine zu befüllen und entlüften?!ich verzweifel dran,des wird bei mir nix!  wär cool wenn sich jemand meldet,dot4 hab ich nochn bissle ansonsten joa..
ah 
@ olb jörg..
hab am okopf letztens an phil getroffen der hat gesagt ich soll mich ma mit dir in verbindung setzen (?) wohl wegen ausbau okopf oder irgendwelchen fahraktionen oder so weil er gemeint hat das er kaum mehr zeit hat usw...wollt ich nur ma anmerken

ride on


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2007)

MadBiker schrieb:


> @ olb jörg..




der jörg is kein olb !! der hats grad so zum LB geschafft ...

wenn wir bauen stehts eigentlich hier im forum ... das fahren auch  einfach mal mitfahrn ...


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber ich fahr ja Fully  und am Reaper sind mir schon 3 hochfeste  Schrauben mit einem Knall abgerissen.
> 2mal bei RaceFace und einmal bei einer Tomac.



hör bloß auf. ich will sowas nicht hören, sonst muss ich ja nur noch mit todesangst fahren. (bezüglich eiersalat  )



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da siehste mal was dein Rücken aushalten muß bei einem Ht.
> Wobei ich dich natürlich nicht zu einem Fully übereden will, aber du solltest dir schon mal ein Fully zulegen
> G.



ich überlege ja schon diesbezüglich.
wie schaut das eigentlich mit dem rohloff kettenspanner aus. macht der nicht so einen krach wie eine normales schaltwerk? das ist mir letzte woche ja auch noch extrem negativ aufgefallen.

gegen so ein zartes surren der rohloff hab ich ja nun gar nix, aber dieses gerassel....teufelswerk!!!


----------



## MadBiker (23. April 2007)

dann halt lb wollt des nur gesagt haben weils mir der phil gesagt hat.mir gehts eher drum jemanden zu finden der mir bei meinen hayes helfen kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2007)

entlüftungskit hast? wo liegt das problem genau? nach dem Entlüften immer noch luft drin?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2007)

@MadBiker: genau wie der Eman gesagt hat. Steht eigentlich immer hier drinn.
Einfach anschließen und so. 
Und Olb will heute eh keiner mehr werden...die einzig waren sind nämlich die normalen Lb´s 

@Speedy: So stark wie ein normaler Kettenspanner klappert er net...aber um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich garnimmer wie ein normaler Keettenspanner klappert 
Bin ja noch nie Fully ohne Rohloff gefahren. 

G.


----------



## MadBiker (24. April 2007)

naja,entlüftungskit nich so direkt,halt spritze un schäuche  hab dacht es funzt wenn ich des nach ner inetanleitung mach,aber irgendwo fehlt wohl was.die bremse zieht halt danach immer noch durch und hat keine wirkung.evtl. hol ich mir echt des kit,wenns damit dann funktioniert.wollt halt die sparversion ohne kit ausprobieren


----------



## DH-Virus (24. April 2007)

hy ,ich weiß zwar nicht ,ob es klappt,aber versuch das Teil wie n Motorrad zu entlüften!:  Die Armatur stellst so,das der Hebel nach oben steht und Du den Deckel abschrauben kannst-Öl bis an den Rand auffüllen- offen lassen-an der Bremse untenmöglichst geraden Ringschlüssel auf den Entlüftungsnippel(müßte ein 8er sein?!)-Schlauch auf den Nippel; anderes Ende in kleinen Behälter mit DOT- Jetzt am Hebel oben pumpen---Achtung immer drauf achten,daß genügend Bremsflüssigkeit im Behälter ist! ! ! Dann Hebel gedrückt halten,eventuell mit Kabelbinder,Gummi oder ähnlichem festhalten und unten Entlüftungsschraube öffnen--dann Entlüftungsschraube schließen und Vorgang so oft wiederholen,bis sich Druck aufbaut!! Immer auf genügend Bremsfüssigkeit in der Armatur achten!!! 
Die Bremse ist vom System wie ne Bremse an nem MX-Bike aufgebaut,müßte also gehen,ich weiß allerdings nicht genau wie s in der Armatur aussieht.
Viel Glück . Wenns nicht geht: FLACH AUF DEN BODEN LEGEN UND AUF HILFE WARTEN!!! DH -VIRUS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2007)

hmmm, ja, ja, so,so.
also.
sollte ich donnerstags den finger wieder bewegen können bretter ich gleich in der nacht heim, bring mein wg-spezi aus würzbuach mid, bau freida früh die neuen lager ein, versuch die schaltung irgendwie 08/15 festzuspacksn und werd im umfeld der kösseine zu finden sein. samstags stawold spielen gehn und verpasstes aufholen und überhaupt. sonntags vormittags oko und nachmittags zurück nach schweinfurt auf terror und no turning back konzert.
das is der plan. wenn ich montag noch leb, kann ich mich auf dienstag freun.


wie sieht denn euer plan so aus??
los, los, sagt schon!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. April 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wie sieht denn euer plan so aus??
> los, los, sagt schon!!



Wochenende Oberammergau und wenn alles glatt geht am Dienstag nach Steinach. Hoffentlich haben die da mal offen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MadBiker (24. April 2007)

kay ich versuchs moin vormittag mal thx @ dh-virus. gut wenn ma urlaub hat


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, ja, ja, so,so.
> also.
> sollte ich donnerstags den finger wieder bewegen können bretter ich gleich in der nacht heim, bring mein wg-spezi aus würzbuach mid, bau freida früh die neuen lager ein, versuch die schaltung irgendwie 08/15 festzuspacksn und werd im umfeld der kösseine zu finden sein. samstags stawold spielen gehn und verpasstes aufholen und überhaupt. sonntags vormittags oko und nachmittags zurück nach schweinfurt auf terror und no turning back konzert.
> das is der plan. wenn ich montag noch leb, kann ich mich auf dienstag freun.
> ...



Mein Plan ist immernoch Selbstheilung  und abwarten wie es an den Tagen geht.
Wo willste denn morgen wann zirka unterwegs sein?
Holterdipolter kann ich noch net so, bzw. nur lamgsam.
Aber wenn alles besser wird würd ich mich schon irgendwie anschließen.....mal abwarten.


@Ohl: Man kann sich seit gestern für Lenzerheide anmelden.

@Eman: Hatte des letztes mal auch 200Hm´s am Ende   und nur 18km??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2007)

Letztes mal waren es eindeutig 30km.
Bei 18km ist die Reifenfrage wenigsten net so schwer 
Aber zum Schluß wirds dann glaube ich schon hart....
....was des Höhenprofil ja net wirklich verrät. 







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Ohl: Man kann sich seit gestern für Lenzerheide anmelden.
> 
> @Eman: Hatte des letztes mal auch 200Hm´s am Ende  und nur 18km??
> 
> G.


 
hmm meld mer uns an? fahrn mer hin?

200 hm bergauf (hab irgendwie 80hm im kopf) war wohl der stettlianstieg net drin ... mit 30 km könntest recht haben ... bin mir auch das es mehr als 18 waren


----------



## speedy_j (25. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Letztes mal waren es eindeutig 30km.
> Bei 18km ist die Reifenfrage wenigsten net so schwer
> Aber zum Schluß wirds dann glaube ich schon hart....
> ....was des Höhenprofil ja net wirklich verrät.
> ...



wie anspruchsvoll ist denn die spazierfahrt?
200hm berghauf: da kann ich ja doch mit dem hardtail kommen. bin dann vielleicht nicht so schnell bargab aber da hole ich dann alle wieder ein.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2007)

Schau hier, des war des letzte mal:







@Speedy: Des Problem bei den eigentlich nur 200Hm´s ist, das man (=ich) an der Stelle netmal mehr die Luft hat zu schieben 
Da stehste vor einer 3m Auffahrt und überlegste dir wie krieg ich mein Fahrrad jetzt da hoch. 
Beim ersten solchen Rennen erlebt des glaube ich auch einer so der eigentlich auch fit ist. 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (25. April 2007)

und wie schwer ist nun das ganze?

irgendwelche drops etc. eingebaut oder einfach nur anspruchsvolles technisches bergab "rollen"?

das ihr(du) so platt seit, liegt natürlich nur an den schweren bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (25. April 2007)

@Jörg
Des geht ja heuer auch nur bis Churwalden und net bis ganz runter nach Chur ...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Des geht ja heuer auch nur bis Churwalden und net bis ganz runter nach Chur ...




das ist richtig sch... da es grad unten nochmal richtig geil wurd


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2007)

@Speedy: Also letztes mal war es ganz nomales Bergabfahren 

@Eman: Ich glaub diese letzten 250Tm´s auf 2km entschädigen da schon 
"hmm meld mer uns an? fahrn mer hin?"....was soll denn diese überflüssige Frage...kopfschüttel.
Jetzt wo ich mein Geheimwaffe hab. 

@Steinwaldbub: Um wieviel Uhr fährst denn du morgen im Kösserraum.
Könn´mer uns auf der Kösser treffen und einen Kuchen essen.
Muß nämlich auch noch hoch was auf dem Runterweg freischneiden und mein neue Stütze testen.

@Nochwas: Hat wer Lust sich gegenseitig im nahen Ausland mit Farbkugel zu beschießen.
Muß da am 6Mai hin. Wird alles gestellt inkl. Kleideung für 25 Euronen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2007)

Ach, was ich noch mittlerweile noch sagen muß.....ist garnet so kompliziert mit dem Anmelden 
Kostet mit Qualirennen + Sporthilfe + Stornierversicherung irgendwas mit 70 E´s....
......und ich hab mir eben meinen Startplatz gesichert

Hab auch auf der BikeAttack-Seite ein Foto von meinem Switch gefunden 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Nochwas: Hat wer Lust sich gegenseitig im nahen Ausland mit Farbkugel zu beschießen.
> Muß da am 6Mai hin. Wird alles gestellt inkl. Kleideung für 25 Euronen



Du meinst etwa ca. 12km hinter Waidhaus?   Wie es der Zufall will, war ich da letzten Herbst und hab auch noch einen Gutschein, der bis Ende Mai gültig ist  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach, was ich noch mittlerweile noch sagen muß.....ist garnet so kompliziert mit dem Anmelden
> Kostet mit Qualirennen + Sporthilfe + Stornierversicherung irgendwas mit 70 E´s....
> ......und ich hab mir eben meinen Startplatz gesichert
> 
> ...



hmm ... warum hast mich net gleich mit angemeldet so wie ich damals dich  ... schon schlimm mit dir  ... geht das nur mit kreditkarte?

wer fährt noch mit?

hab übrigends nen neues bike 

farbkugelschießen hmm ... mal ne abwechslung zum biken 



> @Eman: Ich glaub diese letzten 250Tm´s auf 2km entschädigen da schon



das prob is nur das davor nen anstieg ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2007)

Mhm 6. Mai... farbe.... kugeln...




___________________________            



Yeahhhh I´ll join


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2007)

mhm weil ner lenzerheide ausgerechnet im August sein muss. kann denn nix im Juli sein da hab ich zeit


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab übrigends nen neues bike



wo bleiben die bilder


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2007)

is doch geheim was es ist  und hab zudem keinen foto hier 

... bin am samstag am geisskopf ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. April 2007)

@jörg
moang abend fahr ich erst ham, ich galub des wird irgendwann in der nacht sein, wenn ich da bin!!!
also schaff ichs moang nu niad


----------



## speedy_j (25. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wer fährt noch mit?



ich überleg es mir mal. kann ja nicht so schwer sein, den berg runter zu düsen.




OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab übrigends nen neues bike



ich überlege mir in den nächsten tagen, ob ich auch zuschlagen soll oder nicht....damit der jörg endlich ruhe gibt.  

könnte ein lapierre x-control 313 werden, welches ich dann auseinandernehmen muss und nach meinem belieben wieder zusammen stelle.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2007)

@Eman: Da braucht man ja die genaue Adresse beim Anmelden und Geburtsdaten und so. 
War mir jetzt auch net so sicher.
Aber ich hab da ja jetzt ein Konto und irgenwie ist da was mit einem Gutschein wenn man mehr anmeldet.
Also wenn du mir deine Daten mailen tust, mach ich des.
Haben zwar 25 Arten zu bezahlen, aber KK war die simpelste.
Und wo bleiben denn jetzt die Bilder vom neuen Bike  
Wie schwer, wieviel Federweg, wie....hop machmal.
Würde auch schon mit Geißkopfen, aber wäre eigentlich schon froh normal fahren zu können....bähh.

@Ohl: Sagt mal bescheid wegen Farbrumkugeln. Soll der absolute Hammer sein...so mit Gebäuden und so. 
Wäre echt toll wenn ihr da lust hättet.
Muß nur meinem Bruder rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, weil der des angemeldet hat.

@Reo: Ja irgendwo da ist des 


G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Ohl: Sagt mal bescheid wegen Farbrumkugeln. Soll der absolute Hammer sein...so mit Gebäuden und so.
> Wäre echt toll wenn ihr da lust hättet.
> Muß nur meinem Bruder rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, weil der des angemeldet hat.
> 
> @Reo: Ja irgendwo da ist des



Jo, ist wirklich lustig. Sorgt aber auch für einen Muskelkater allererster Klasse. Von der Gruppe, mit der ich im Herbst dort war, konnte am Tag danach keiner mehr laufen und da war ein mehrfacher Ironman-Finisher dabei  

Und die blauen Flecken sind teilweise auch nicht ohne   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Da braucht man ja die genaue Adresse beim Anmelden und Geburtsdaten und so.
> War mir jetzt auch net so sicher.
> Aber ich hab da ja jetzt ein Konto und irgenwie ist da was mit einem Gutschein wenn man mehr anmeldet.
> Also wenn du mir deine Daten mailen tust, mach ich des.
> ...


 
hab mich gestern abend angemeldet ... per überweisung die eh am billigsten war 

farbkugelschießen ... bin dabei  

ich sagte doch das ich keinen foto hier in Regensburg hab  ... welches es ist ... hmm ich sag mal "ET" hat was damit zu tun


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab mich gestern abend angemeldet ... per überweisung die eh am billigsten war
> 
> farbkugelschießen ... bin dabei
> 
> ich sagte doch das ich keinen foto hier in Regensburg hab  ... welches es ist ... hmm ich sag mal "ET" hat was damit zu tun



Hast du kein Fotohandy  *kopfschüttel*....wie rückständig 
Aber dann würde ich mal auf Lapieere X 160 LTX schätzen 

Also dann biste beim Farbkugeln dabei.
Der Gerüchte nach soll man danach wirklich so fertig sein des man danach richtig fertig ist.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2007)

Auf der Kösser eben gabs keinen Kuchen
Konnte meine Zeit aber dennoch  auf 17:24 reduzieren......fehlen nur noch 2min und 25sec 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Konnte meine Zeit aber dennoch  auf 17:24 reduzieren......fehlen nur noch 2min und 25sec
> 
> G.



bergauf oder bergab.  

jetzt hab ich mich fast schon offen zu einem fully bekannt und du sagst nix.  

stell mir mal folgendes vor:

rahmen:           lapierre x-control 313
gabel:              magura laurin
dämpfer:          orginal oder magura hugin (muss man erst mal ausprobieren)
lrs:                  rohloff nabe(h), onyx nabe(v), dt swiss ex5.1d
bremse:           louise fr
kurbel:             shimano hone
lenker/vorbau:  syntace vro
pedale:            time z
sattel/stütze:    flite/syntace p6 (evtl.)

diverser kleinkrempel

zielgewicht: 13,5 (könnt aber verdammt knapp werden)

wenn ich noch rausfinde, ob der rahmen gepulvert ist, dann kommt das schwere zeug runter und ich lass ihn eloxieren.  

momentan überlege ich aber immer noch, ob ich wirklich ein fully brauche.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2007)

Man braucht natürlich kein Fully......nein ich sollte nicht mit einer Lüge anfangen
Natürlich braucht man ein Fully
Lapierres sind natürlich schon irgendwie was feines.....jeder will zur Zeit eins haben 
Bin heute mal seit langem wieder einen Flite Titanium Sattel gefahren, weil ich für die neue Bürostuhlstütze noch nichts anderes hatte.
Und muß sagen irgendwie kommt bei mir zur Zeit nichts an des I-Beam Zeug ran.
Billig und leicht und bequem.
Nur für den Bikepark braucht man halt was anderes. 
Wobei mein Flite TT beim letzten Chrash auch gebrochen ist

Die 17:24 auf die 8.15km sind immerhin mit 3mal absteigen und über Bäume schieben an Stellen wo man normalerweise zwischen 30 und 45km/h drauf hat und mit SlowReezey40a + auf solchen Wegen wie auf dem Bild + Waldarbeiter die ihr Auto mitten in die Linie Stellen + Wirtshausbesitzer die die Einfahrt zustellen + einer Naßstelle die ich umfuhr + noch tausend anderer Sachen.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2007)

also idealbedingungen für einen trialer. 

na ja, von unbeding wollen ist bei mir nicht die rede. ich hab es angeboten bekommen und für recht ordentlich befunden. vor allem ist es leicht. außerdem bin ich ein wenig faul nach einer alternative im preislichen rahmen zu suchen.

wie schaut es eigentlich am 1.mai bei dir aus. wärst denn bereit mal eine tour duch deine gefilde zu machen und mich (vielleicht auch andere) mal was von eurem steinparcour zu zeigen. die fotos sind ja immer klasse und jedesmal denke ich mir, da muss ich auch mal hin.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2007)

hmm übrigends hab ich ne two step ich mag nimmer gabel drin


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. April 2007)

Ha!!
so, zuhause!!!
sollt ichs schaffen eine mütze schlaf zu genieße, morgen früh die lager zu wechseln und die schaltung hinzupfuschen, kommt hier und jetzt der aufruf was zu unternehmen. weil sonst bin ich ja wieder so lang weg.
aber gemütlich, weil das ding saugt mir bergauf jede kraft raus. (ich wüsste nicht, an was das liegt).
bis denne
ottl


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

@Stawoldbur: Was willste denn wann ungefähr unternehmen....hätte schon Zeit und wenn du mim Dh´ler fährst denke ich klappt des auch bei mir.
Muß nämlich heute schon wieder um 9:40 zum Arbeiten aufhören 

@Emän: Heißt des die Gobel hat schon aufgegeben
Laß dir am besten gleich eine U-Turn geben.

@Speedy: Zur Zeit bin ich kein guter Führer, weil ich rippenmäßig net so viel auf die Reihe krieg.
Und am 1Mai komme ich erst früh um 6 Uhr heim und da weiß ich noch net was der Tag so noch bringt.
Was bist du denn eigentlich im Fichtelgebirge schon alles gefahren?
Haben ja zur Zeit auch noch ein paar Baumprobleme an den schönsten Stellen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

@Stawoldbou: Von wo aus willste denn losfahren?

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2007)

hmmm, also ich frühstück grad noch und werd mich dann aufmachn rumzuschrauben.
also ich schätz ab 11e müsst ich können.
losfahrn, kommt drauf an, wo fahrn- stawold entweder pfaben oder tiefer, unten an der bundesstrass´ und kösseine houabrand

was meinst denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2007)

obwohl, du warst ja gestern scho kösseine, also vielleicht stawold?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2007)

hoppla, vielleicht a bissl später, da haben sich grad ein paar probleme mit eingeschlichen...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

Keine Hektik.
Lieber ein wenig später 
Sag einfach was.....irgendwo...ist mir eigentlich egal.....bin ja eh lädiert.
Muß jetzt gleich heimfahren....also ich schau in ca einer halben h wieder rein.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

So, bin wieder da.
Steinwald würde mir schon mehr zusagen, glaube ich. Ist net so hart 
Losfahren könn´mer ansich überall...ja entweder Pfaben oder tiefer 
Aber wennste lieber Fichtl von Hohenbrand aus rumfahren willst ist mir auch recht.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2007)

esúmee de letzten stunde is, das ich immer noch probleme hab!!
und die nuss, um die kasette anzuziehn hab ich in würzburg vergessen.

ich mach mal weiter.
ich wär jetzt auch mehr für steinwald!!

wo bist du as letzte mal losgfahrn, um als letztes stück nur bergab zu haben??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2007)

wär zwei auch noch in ordnung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

Ja, zwei wäre auch in Ordung.
Des letzte mal bin ich von der Hauptstraße zwischen Trevesenhammer und Grötschenreuth aus los, dann gehts aber erst mal ein richtiges Stück bergauf.
Kommt ja auch drauf an wo wir hinwollen. Denke mal Reisenegger sollte dabei sein 
Ist ansich dann kein schlechter Startpunkt.
Alternative wäre Pfoum, dann könnte man oben mehr machen und zum Schluß nur Naturlehrpfad.
Dann kann ich dir aber net die 3Höhlenbesteigung des Birdrocks zeigen 
Entscheide du.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2007)

hmmm 
na da sag ich doch zwischen trevesenhammer und griadscharaad
um zwei -  ich seh nämlich grad licht am ende des tunnels!!

spitze-bis denne!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2007)

ich schon wieder!

jörg, hast du eine nuss um die kassette festzuziehn???

weil der erbendorfer laden hat niad offn...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Heißt des die Gobel hat schon aufgegeben
> Laß dir am besten gleich eine U-Turn geben.


 
hmm hat knapp nen cm verloren bis jetzt ... 

2step wär so genial wenns denn funzen würd


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

Ja, des ist die allgemeine Meinung.
Nur weg den Dreck und ÖL/Stahlfeder rein...macht am wenigsten Sorgen.

Hab gerade festgestellt das die Hopescheibe einen Fertigungsfehler hat 
Paßt dann ja perfekt zu den Bremsen im allgemeinen 

@Stawolb.:Ok`e dann 2 auf dem Parkplatz an der Straße
Nö so einen Sclüssel hab ich net.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

Ich hasse Hope ...es lebe die Großserie 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (27. April 2007)

ein freund von mir hat seine hope der frau geschenkt und sich ne saftbremse zugelegt. jetzt bremst er wieder und verscheucht keine rehe dabei  

komm grad vom xc.... geiles bike  
was besseres zum tourenfahren hätte es echt nicht sein können.

das we nach himmelfahrt bin ich wohl in leogang - je nach betrieb bin ich geneigt mich mal der grande extremo zu widmen - die bringt mich dann um. so fit bin ich bei weitem noch nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

So, war heute ein klassischer Steinwaldfreeridetag.
Und Kanonenk....ähhh Stawoldbou hat die Erstwiederholung des Reiseneggerfelsen gerade noch überlebt. 
Zwischen dem ersten und dem letzten Bild liegen ca 1h 20min. trelvmillionen Versuche und unzählige Stürze mit Schrammen an Mensch und Maschine.
Aber das Ende war ja dann erfolgreich 

@Stefan: Zu deinem Kicker oberhalb vom Pilz sag ich nur    
Ach und am Schwamerlsturzgab gabs wieder ordentlich Aufschlitzungen an Unterarmhaut 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> ein freund von mir hat seine hope der frau geschenkt und sich ne saftbremse zugelegt. jetzt bremst er wieder und verscheucht keine rehe dabei
> 
> komm grad vom xc.... geiles bike
> was besseres zum tourenfahren hätte es echt nicht sein können.
> ...




was ist den xc??????????

Und ich hab ja nur die Scheibe von der Marke und die funktiohiert net mal 
Muß mir jetzt gleich eine Saftscheibe kaufen, weil die gibts ja auch in 220mm, weil nommal des Risiko zu dem Preis will ich nimmer eingehen.

G.


----------



## OldSchool (27. April 2007)

Sind ja super Bilder!

Respekt an den Fahrer!! Bravo

Ciao OldSchool

P.S.: Son FullFace hätte mir damals auch die perforierte Unterlippe erspart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, des ist die allgemeine Meinung.
> Nur weg den Dreck und ÖL/Stahlfeder rein...macht am wenigsten Sorgen.



ne stahlfeder kommt da net rein ...

hast irgendwas gelesen ob die das im griff haben?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2007)

hey!!
jaa, war ein schöner tag im staawold!!
bin glücklich und müde

aber ohne jörgs gnadenlose geduld wärs net gegangen!

@stefan: duuu gehst ja ab


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2007)

@jörg

macht nix, wenn du noch nicht ganz fit bist. war nur eine spontane idee von mir. fahre eh morgen früh bis sonntag abend auf trialwettkampf. wer weiß, ob ich da heil wieder zurück komme.
im fichtelgebirge war ich bis jetzt noch nie (oko, mal ausgeschlossen). aber die BILDER, da muss ich doch auch mal hin.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2007)

ich fräs schon mit dir durchs fichtelgebirge wennst willst  ... hab ja jetzt nen leichtes bike  mit 120mm gabel


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne stahlfeder kommt da net rein ...
> 
> hast irgendwas gelesen ob die das im griff haben?



Du hast dich wieder net informiert*doppelkopfschüttel*
Mein Stahlfedertotem ist über 200g leichter wie die 2Step 
2Step ist des erste Luftgabelsystem des schwerer wie Öl/Stalfeder ist.
Also wird es bei der Lyrik wohl auch so sein 
....und es ist noch keine Lösung in Sicht.

@Speedy: Ja dann müßmer mal da irgendwo rumfahern. Nur ein wenig warten würde ich noch bis noch ein paar mehr Bäume weg sind.
Gerade für dich als Trialer.
Zur Zeit geht ja was was des betrifft.
Des von gestern war Steinwald. Ist so wie Fichtl, nur die Flowversion.
Mit dem Eman alleine darfst da net fahren....da entgeht dir nur die Schönheit der Landschaft  
Heut kann ich zum ersten mal wieder stark einatmen, also es wird ab jetzt echt besser mit mir.
Muß ja bis nächste Woche rumhüpfen und mich abrollen können 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2007)

@BikeÄttäcker: Bin ja gerade mal schauen wie es dorten unterkunftsmäßig aussieht und da ist mir das auf den Bildschirm gefallen:

http://www.lenzerheide.ch/de/navpage-BikingLH-BikeparkLH-31257.html


Da ist ja echt auch was für Spieljörge an der Bahn 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (28. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit dem Eman alleine darfst da net fahren....da entgeht dir nur die Schönheit der Landschaft
> 
> G.



und jeder berg auf dem du ankommst hat einen eman oben sitzen und warten


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast dich wieder net informiert*doppelkopfschüttel*
> Mein Stahlfedertotem ist über 200g leichter wie die 2Step
> 2Step ist des erste Luftgabelsystem des schwerer wie Öl/Stalfeder ist.
> Also wird es bei der Lyrik wohl auch so sein
> ....und es ist noch keine Lösung in Sicht.



es geht nicht um das gewicht ... es geht um die gewollte funktion des 2steps ...

geht morgen was? 

gk war wie immer gut ... besser als okopf ... hab wieder mal gemerkt das man am okopf verlernt ne echte dh strecke zu fahrn


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> und jeder berg auf dem du ankommst hat einen eman oben sitzen und warten




der speedy is keiner von der langsamst bergauf fraktion wie ihr flaschen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der speedy is keiner von der langsamst bergauf fraktion wie ihr flaschen ...



Ja des ist ja des Problem.....Eman + Speedy 
Da müßte dann auf jedenfall noch wer anderes dabei sein, sonst biste echt am Bobbers 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> und jeder berg auf dem du ankommst hat einen eman oben sitzen und warten



Besonders jetzt mit dem neuen Rad.......mit den 120mm Federweg 
Da flutscht der nur so hoch.

Bei der Speedyeinweihungsfahrt sollten wir die komplette Kösserrunde fahren und es sollte auf jedenfall erst die "Blaue Abfahrtstelle" frei sein.(ist ja in Arbeit)
Irgendwie müssen wir ihn ja auch schocken 

Schaut mal was auf euch zukommt wenn wir des nächste mal Steinwald fahren und ihr mich mitnehmt 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. April 2007)

Wird der arme Bub da grad von nem Raketenwurm ins Erdreich gezogen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wird der arme Bub da grad von nem Raketenwurm ins Erdreich gezogen



Ja, die neuen mutierten können sich auch durch Fels bohren 

@Ohl: Bin durch einen Streßtag auf der Baustelle meines Bruder erst wieder morgen Abend erreichbar und internetfähig.
Also wenn ihr was ausmacht, dann möglichst wenn es geht erst den Startzeitpunkt auf 13Uhr legen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2007)

1300 is schon ein wenig spät für ne gescheite tour ....


----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der speedy is keiner von der langsamst bergauf fraktion wie ihr flaschen ...



so sieht es aus. momentan fühle ich mich auch recht fit. sollte ich auch, denn bis dahin: http://www.madmission.de/index.php?id=149 sind es nur noch 3 wochen.



den trialwettkampf hab ich auch ohne großartigen plessuren überstanden, aber mit der erkenntnis mehr, dass ich völlig falsch für meine spur trainiere. am samstag hat es zwar noch zum 7. platz von 22 startern gereicht aber heut hab ich völlig daneben gehauen. macht aber nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.joker (30. April 2007)

hallo
ich suche jemanden zum biken, im raum fichtelgebirge??
wer hat lust gipfel zu erstürmen und klettern?
josef


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2007)

etwas genauer ... was und wo du fahren willst wär schön zu wissen 

fahr heut nachmittag zum beispiel die komplette koesseinerunde


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2007)

so zurück von der koesseine ...

1137 hm ... 42,01 km ... jede menge spass und nochmehr schweiß 

hab endlich auch nen foto vom neuen hobel mitgebracht ... geht echt geil das ding ... das 2step hat heut 160 mm gehalten ... aber manchmal sackt die gabel komisch zusammen ... suspekt alles












der burgsteinweg is je jetzt völlig geglättet


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab endlich auch nen foto vom neuen hobel mitgebracht



immer diese stangenware.  

ich wechsel jetzt aber auch auf die dunle seite der macht:




wenn alles glatt geht, dann steht der hobel zum wochenende.

gleich ne frage in die runde: mag jemand die gabel haben?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2007)

hmm ... wenn fertig ... dann mal herkommen ! ... der jörg wird aber dann net viel zu lachen haben


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. April 2007)

um sonst nehm ich die gabel immer


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2007)

bin so gut wie unterwegs.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2007)

wohin?


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2007)

na zu euch. ich denke mal, übernächstes wochenende.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2007)

Schaut schon echt schön aus dein Rad, Eman. Doppel 

Hab aber eh gerade nichts zu lachen 
Wenn ich dann heute Früh um 6 Uhr ins Bett komm bin ich genau 25 Stunden auf den Beinen.
Und den ganzen Tag davor am Dach in der Sonne gestanden...glaube ich hab eh schon einen Sonnenstich und weiß auch noch net wie ich die nächsten 5 einhalb Stunden hier noch durchhalten soll

Da könnt ihr morgen ruhig schon eher losfahren, da bin ich euch net böse.
Weil da ist eigentlich 13 Uhr schon relativ überheblich.
Also bloß keine Rücksicht auf mich nehmen, weil nur schlapp hinterherfahren will ich dann auch net.

Was heißt denn kompletter Burgstein...also wirklich komplett .....
.....schön jetzt wo ich ja wieder mit weniger Federweg unterwegs bin

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2007)

kompletter burgstein is zuviel gesagt ... ab der bank halt voll glatt ... das letzte mal als ich dort war, wars halt noch teilweise felsig ...

du arbeitest jetzt 

weis eh net was morgen ... äh heute geplant ist ... du wärst wenn dann wohl eh nur für ne kurztour zu haben denk ich mal


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2007)

Eher ineffizientes Arbeiten 

Eigentlich hab ich schon an eine normale Runde gedacht, aber irgendwie kann ich mir für heute gerade garnichts rechtes vorstellen.
Aber macht einfach des was ihr macht und ich seh ja dann was morgen so ist.
Schreibs am besten einfach mal hier rein.

    

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Mai 2007)

Moing moing.

Hey schönes Rad eman.  

so endlich lagerwechsel abgeschlossen.  bin wieder einsatzbereit

wir könnten ja mal wieder richtung Schneeberg fahren...


----------



## Nitrous-rider (1. Mai 2007)

geht heute was ?
seid ihr am ochsenkopf oder geht ne tour ?

mfg, chris


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2007)

1200 forsthaus mak

wahrscheinlich hohe matze schneebergplatte  hohe matze tröstau wun


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2007)

So auf. Falls mich eben wer angerufen hat der des noch liest....jetzt bin ich auf 
Schöne Tour über die Matze. Mal schauen vielleicht läßt sich da was Timen.

@Speedy: Hab gestern nimmer alles so realisiert 
Geiler Rahmen, glaube eine gute Entscheidung.
Was taugt dir denn an der Gabel net.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Mai 2007)

Spitzen bike, EMan. schaut schnell aus. und leicht. 

ach, schneeberg: ich hab mich am samstag total verfranzt und bin übelst rumgekurvt, also müssen wir viiiiel mehr fahrn!! weil da hab ich ne zeitlang geglaubt, ich müsst mich in den nächsten tagen von eichhörnchen ernähren. oder erdhörnchen. dank jörg kann ich ihnen ja auch in ihre erdlöcher folgen...


----------



## speedy_j (1. Mai 2007)

merci.

ist ne fox. damit fährt doch mittlerweile jeder rum. außerdem ist nix zum einstellen von einer plattform dran. sowas wünsche ich mir aber, bei meiner fahrweise.
jetzt kommt ja eine magura laurin rein, da kann ich nach lust und laune dran rum spielen, bis es passt.

leider hab ich aber auch schon den ersten mangel festgestellt. beim ausbauen des dämpfers ist mir eine gewindehülse von dem umlenkhebel entgegen gekommen. muss also morgen noch mal in den laden und schauen, was sich da machen lässt. ist ärgerlich, aber so wie es auschaut, konnte man das beim zusammenbauen des bikes nicht sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2007)

Der Staub setzt meiner Sharman ganz schön zu.....in Verbindung mit 2 Jahren ganz ohne Wartung.
Glaube sollte sie jetzt doch mal wieder zerlegen und säubern.
Paßt aber so gut zur 700er Feder 
Habs jetzt zum Schluß noch auf über 800Hm´s und 37km geschafft, also war es doch auch noch eine richtige Tour.
Und nichts wie raus mit der 2StepLyrik:kotz: ....des ist ja echtes Hochgefährlichkeitsfahren 

@Speedy: Eine Gewindehülse entgegengekommen 
Die besten Gobeln sind doch eigentlich die wo man nichts bzw. wenig  verstellen kann 
Frag nur mal den Emän der hat am Lapierre eine wo man viel verstellen kann.....die hat sogar noch die Steigerung das sich zusätzlich auch noch was selbst verstellt 

@Stefan:Gute Besserung erstmal.
Bist halt auch nimmer der Jüngste, kommst auch langsam in die Problemjahre

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und nichts wie raus mit der 2StepLyrik:kotz: ....des ist ja echtes Hochgefährlichkeitsfahren



jaja is mir langsam nimmer geheuer das ding  ... ne stahlfeder is halt doch noch was fassbares ... luft is zauberei


----------



## speedy_j (1. Mai 2007)

ich hoffe ja mal, dass die sich in bad urach beim gabel und dämpfer zusammen schrauben mehr mühe gegeben haben.

das mit der gewindehülse muss ich morgen erst mal beim händler abklären, ob die da rein muss oder ob man da etwas versucht hat zu reparieren. sinn macht es ja schon. umlenkhebel aus alu -> schraube aus stahl -> gewündehülse aus stahl eingeklebt und es gibt keine probleme mehr mit chemischen prozessen.
ich persönlich finde nur die dimensionen etwas unvorteilhaft. gewindehülse ist m8 und schraube m6. so sind nur 1 mm fleisch dazwischen. werd morgen dazu mal zusätzlich unsere konstrukteure auf arbeit befragen.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan:Gute Besserung erstmal.
> Bist halt auch nimmer der Jüngste, kommst auch langsam in die Problemjahre
> 
> G.



den 2.satz will ich überhört haben  
mhm geht schon wieder soweit heut. scheint irgendwie am essen gelegen zu haben. 
Werd mich aber jetzt mal 2 tage einsperren zwecks prüfung am freitag :kotz:


----------



## OLB Carre (4. Mai 2007)

dere jungs, war heut in lenggries!  

guggt ihr:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=365963

dere!


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2007)

alter schwede fettes teil


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2007)

Carre, Carre, irgendwann wirst du dir noch ein Auge ausdroppen.
Und ich hab seit 4 Wochen netmal 50cm gedroppt. 
Wie soll ich den Rückstand jemals wieder aufholen 

Hab jetzt eine 220mm Formulascheibe vorne drann.
Ist die erste Scheibe die man nicht einbremsen mußte  Hatte echt sofort heftigste Bremspower.
Ist quallitativ schon ein anderes Kalliber wie der Hopemüll für die Eisdiele.
Auf dem Bild aus Österreich war sie aber Rund und meine ist eckig 

@Eman: Hast du eigentlich irgendeine Bestätigungsmail von Lenzerheide bekommen??

@Farbkugler: Paß net vergessen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Mai 2007)

@jörg
da hat ja mal jemand ne gscheide bremsanlaach

müsst mir fei unbedingt bescheid sagen, wie´s farbkugln war,gall!!
vül spass!!
da ottl!!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2007)

hmm hatt heut nen megaabflug am geisskopf  eigene dummheit  ... im unteren bereich des dhs genau dahin gesprungen wo man net landen sollte ... bin dann also mit relativ viel geschwindigkeit richtung mutter erde geflogen 

hab mir dabei die linke hand fast zerstört ... weis noch net ob das morgen mitm farbkugelschießen funzt ...


@jörg ... ja hab die offizielle bestätigung per mail bekommen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2007)

Man darf dich einfach net alleine weglassen 
Aber bei dem Dh ist es glaub ich net schwer sich zu löffeln wegen einem Fehler.

Hmmmh...per Mail hab ich nichts bekommen. 
Nur direkt auf der Datasportseite eine Bestätigung 1 sec nach dem Bezahldrückfeld.
Und wenn ich die net gespeichert hätte, dann häette ich garnichts

Eine Liste der Angemeldeten gibts ja auch net auf der Seite....oder hab ich die übersehen?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2007)

hmm ... meine linke hand is jetzt doppelt so gross


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2007)

So wie beim Hellboy. 

G.


----------



## RM peter (6. Mai 2007)

servus , 

und leben alle noch  wer hat den krieg gewonnen ? 

da es ja bei uns nimmer zu regnen scheint   ( top für biker ) war i heut nachmittag den nochmals unterwegs ! hab den ochsenshore ausgang ( baumwurzl ) wieder freigemacht , hat sich das winterfitness ausgezahlt ! bei der louise is jetze ein 2 sprung möglich . am ersten net links ab , einfach grad weiter .leicht abfallend , bessere sicht auf die landung ,ca 1,6 bis 1,7 tiefer  
abfahrt is auch wieder dabei ! is auf alle fälle leichter wie der erste .

so mal schaun ob die nächsten tag der große regen komt ??

gruß peter


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... meine linke hand is jetzt doppelt so gross



Alter!
lass da mal jemanden draufscheun der sich auskennt - villeicht sogar mal röntgen, also zum äußersten schreiten...
klingt so als ob du die hand auch nicht verwenden wolltest....  

und dann gibts für den rest der saison von 661 hübsche teile für die handgelenke.

dann bis dann
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2007)

@Peter: Des mit dem Gewinnen ist net einfach zu erklären.
Haben zwar auch mal gewonne, aber da waren wir schon alle abgeschossen 
2mal hab ich sogar überlebt....wegen Zeitende.  

@TvH: Man muß da nur mal mit einer Nadel reinstechen in die Hand, damit der Übedruck rausgeht.
Sieht nämlich aus wie so ein aufgeblasener Handschuh und wenn man da reinsticht wird er ja auch wieder normal groß. 
Das Experiment mit dem Handschuh kann man ja mehrere male wiederhohlen um auch wirklich sicherzugehen das die Hand dann nicht explodiert.
Denn, "Denk jederzeit an Sicherheit".


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> Alter!
> lass da mal jemanden draufscheun der sich auskennt - villeicht sogar mal röntgen, also zum äußersten schreiten...


 
hand is wieder normal gross ... und tut auch kaum noch weh ... sollt also nichts weiter damit passiert sein


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Peter: Des mit dem Gewinnen ist net einfach zu erklären.
> Haben zwar auch mal gewonne, aber da waren wir schon alle abgeschossen
> 2mal hab ich sogar überlebt....wegen Zeitende.
> 
> ...



besser einfach nen tesa drauf kleben und dann durch den tesa stechen, dann explodiert nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> besser einfach nen tesa drauf kleben und dann durch den tesa stechen, dann explodiert nix



Ahhh, an den alten Lufballontrick hab ich jetzt garnicht gedacht. 
Aber sie scheint sich ja eh schon wieder richtig volumisiert zu haben.

G.


----------



## RM peter (7. Mai 2007)

jörg   wenst wie ne katz 7 leben hast dan sind es jetze nur noch 5   solltest also net so oft dich abschießen lasse ! 

gruß peter


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2007)

zuerst net mitspielen und dann auch noch blöd reden ... das haben wir gern


----------



## speedy_j (10. Mai 2007)

warum ist hier momentan nix los??

so, mein bike ist fast fertig:


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2007)

Sieht ja echt aufrgeräumt aus und nehmbar 

Biste schon eine Runde mal eine Testrunde vor der Garage gedreht und hast geschaut wie es mit Rohloff funktioniert?


G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Mai 2007)

hab mir ja große mühe beim leitungsverlegen gegeben.
nur sind in den schalthüllen noch keine züge drin. deswegen auch nur fast fertig.  

ein bissel gerollt bin ich auch schon. aber irgendwas stimmt noch nicht mit kette/ritzel/spanner. hab eine neue kette aufgezogen und jetzt springt die kette beim kräftigen treten. werd das ritzel und kettenblatt wohl noch wenden müssen. von der sitzposition ist es zwar wieder sehr angenehm, ich bekomme aber für die federgabel keinen sag zusammen. werd wohl die spacer unterm vorbau noch entfernen müssen. 

auf die speedbone kann ich vorerst, dank bastelei, auch verzichten.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (11. Mai 2007)

servuz

wer ist von euch am samstag am oko beim "Biker Opening" / lifteln ??
jörg ? eman?  andi ? stefan ?

hoffentlich pissts net so arg
chris


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Mai 2007)

werd wohl schon am samstag mal oben sein da ich am sonntag net wirklich zeit hab


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2007)

bin nur dort wenns net regnet .... (da neue lager im turner  )

lyrik ... entweder uturn oder zuerst mal damit leben bis juli 

werd jetzt zuerst mal ne weisse marzocchi fahrn  im vergleich zu 2step is ATA indiskutabel umständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. Mai 2007)

ja wenns regnet werd ich auch nur mal auf nen kaffee oder so vorbei kommen, wenn überhaupt.

@ jörg hab heut die höchstbefahrung vom burgstein wiederhohlt und des ganze bei sturm und windböhen. somt war das also heut noch ne schwierigkeit höher = neue höchstbefahrung


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2007)

Du meinst bestimmt die Höchstbefahrung die weiter von dem höchsten Punkt entfernt ist wie die richtige Höchstbefahrung  

Weiß noch net ob ich morgen oben bin.
Entscheiden bei mir noch andere 
Aber wenn, dann zwar auch Liften, aber eher dann weniger Strecke sondern mehr anderes.

Hab heute 9h lang 6Tonnen Dachzigel auf ein 53 Grad steiles Dach gehieft.
Weiß eigentlich netmal ob ich mich morgen nch bewegen kann  

@Eman: Mach erstmal eine U-Turn rein und verzicht auf traveln.....2Step ist eh erstmal Tod.

@Speedy: Gewicht sparen durch weglassen der Schaltzüge ist glaube ich net ein wirklicher Vorteil  

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (11. Mai 2007)

@stefan
höchstbefahrung vom Burgstein ??
bist du etwa die 2 steilen treppen vom gipfelfelsen runter ??
sauber ohne sturz ?? mit deinem stinky ?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die Höchstbefahrung die weiter von dem höchsten Punkt entfernt ist wie die richtige Höchstbefahrung
> 
> 
> G.



ja des schon aber bist du schon die absolute höchstbefahrung gefahren?

übrigends hab ich des gestern flashen können  


mhm die unteren beiden ja die oberne beiden funktionieren nicht.

@ eman mhm des so zu lassen ist aber schon nen risiko oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2007)

hmm es hat je geregnet ...  


@stefan ... hab ja jetzt zuerst mal ne all mountain zum fahren und will halt kein uturn ... 
bin aber gestern nochmal mit der lyrik gefahren und das macht wirklich keinen spass so ...


hmm was mach mer heut ... kann mit meiner hand zwar rad fahrn ... aber dh geht glaub ich noch net hab ich gestern gemerkt


----------



## Nitrous-rider (12. Mai 2007)

oh mann ,
schaut euch mal die webcambilder vom gipfel an, da sieht man ja keine 50 m...

http://www.bayernwetter.de/dertag.htm

@eman:  lohnt es sich da hinzufahren, oder is alles schlammig und dirty ?  also hat man nicht wirklich spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2007)

bei nässe wird die strecke auf jedenfall net einfach sein


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Mai 2007)

bähh wetter ist echt mist.

will aber nicht ganzen nachmittag daheim rumsitzen. was mach ma?

also momentan ist bei uns alles andere als radfahrwetter.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2007)

tour fahrn ... denk net das es weiter regnet ...

schneeberg okopf?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Mai 2007)

ja irgendwas will ich schon machen. entweder tour oder irgend was anderes und wenn wir kugeln schupsen hauptsache was zu tun.
muss aber spätestens bis weng nach 5 wieder weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2007)

Hmmh....net so schönes Wetter  
Alles so naß draußen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2007)

@Sportastefan: Die absolute absolute bin ich noch net runter.....nooooch net.
Hab aber schon das Gripniveau des Untergrundes dafür hergerichtet.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sportastefan: Die absolute absolute bin ich noch net runter.....nooooch net.
> Hab aber schon das Gripniveau des Untergrundes dafür hergerichtet.
> 
> G.



@ sportajörg
naja dann ist momentan der titel zu 51% mein. juhu


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ sportajörg
> naja dann ist momentan der titel zu 51% mein. juhu




.......von 103%. 


Oh man. meine Oberschenkel haben irgendwie Mukater von gestern. 
Hab ich eben beim Treppensteigen bemerkt.
Ich glaub ich leg mich wieder ins Bett 

Geht eigentlich euer Mailzeug...wegen dem Streik und so. Meins geht nämlich net:-(


G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (12. Mai 2007)

es wird besser !
die wolken sind laut oko-webcam jetzt vom gipfel weg, und bei uns hier in seußen/arzberg scheint die sonne

ich würd auch ne tour mitfahren, entscheidet euch bitte bald...!   schneeberg-oko (schneeberg-höhenweg-donau-eschingen trail - oko ??)  wär ok !


----------



## Nitrous-rider (12. Mai 2007)

@emän:  ich mach mal nen vorschlag:
um 13:00 uhr am seehaus oder silberhaus ??
eher kann ich nicht !

stefan fährst auch mit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2007)

ist denn morgen jemand am oko?

könnte aber nur kommen, wenn ich heut noch eine rohloff kettenführung fürs kettenblatt bekomme. oder hat vielleicht noch jemand sowas daheim unnütz rum liegen?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2007)

nun ganz in weiss mit etwas dreck 








@speedy ... kettenführung ... leider net ... und meine am ghost is auch schon zu schlecht zum verleihen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2007)

Ahhh...Schneeberggipfel.
Gobel sieht besser aus wie die RS.
Aber deine Sattelstütze ist verbogen  

Komme auch gerade zurück, aber vom Wandern.
Labyausfahrt geht immernoch net.
Hab aber morgen eh keine Zeit zum Radeln.

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (12. Mai 2007)

@eman
die strecke is echt voll geil, hab sie heut zum erstem mal richtig "geraced"  

aber ich denk die strecke hätte noch einiges an potenzial, zum beispiel könnte man noch einige felsen rechts und links in northshores miteinbauen

oder einen "bretter-wallride" in einer kurve ??? 

in dem großen gerade-flachstück (weiter unten) könnte man doch noch tables zum weitspringen graben oder zimmern ?? 

und die anliegerkurven noch etwas aufschütten/graben, damit noch mehr speed drin is..... nur mal so als anregung
wenn du willst helf ich auch mit beim bauen 

heut is bei mir immerhin nix kaputtgegangen und kein sturz (aber viele beinahe-stürze


----------



## TimvonHof (12. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nun ganz in weiss mit etwas dreck



cool...
dein bike wird immer geiler. etwas wenig federweg für mich, da müsste ich meine technik deutlich verbessern  
aber geile kiste. auch gut zu wissen dass deine hand wieder gehorcht.

bin heute mit dem bike für meine frau fertig geworden. nun muss dann nur noch das wetter wieder besser werden...


dann bis dann,
tim


----------



## Klabauterman (13. Mai 2007)

hat heute wer lust auf kösseine?

würde da gerne mal (wieder) fahren,kenn mich allerdings net soo gut aus dorten und alleine fahren ist eh fade!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2007)

hmm wer bock mitzufahrn ... nen 24 h DH rennen is echt nen erlebnis das man nimmer vergisst ... seefeld damals war vor allem nachts einfach nur geil 

http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/pages/new/de/show_termin_neu.php?tid=1191


is zugegebenermasen net grad um die ecke  aber es lohnt sich sicher  540 km


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2007)

Wäre schon eine interessante Sache....aber des ist ja 6 Tage nach LH
Da bin ich ja noch netmal wieder regeneriert.

Hab mittlerweile ein Teilnehmerliste zu LH gefunden.

Wann fährts du zum Gardasee?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2007)

habt ihr jetzt schon ne unterkunft für lenzerheide gebucht? wenn ja, wie sieht es preislich aus?

mein neues gerät ist nun auch zu 98% fertig. falls ihr es noch nicht in dem anderen thread gesehen habt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2007)

Ja sieht echt hübsch aus ......und jetzt die allesentscheidende Frage: Was wiegts?

Bis jetzt ist für LH noch nichts gebucht. 
Aber 50 pro Übernachtung ist das Minimum für ein Mehrbettzimmer in einer Jugendherberge....zuzmindest war des 2004 so 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2007)

hmm lenzerheide hab ich ja ganz vergessen ... aber denk net das man so lang regeneration braucht ... ausserdem ist dieser august wohl der letzte schöne den ich habe 

gardasee ... hmm willst mit ... wenn der ray mitkommt wird eher nur geshuttelt


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2007)

Weiß bloß nimmer ob du dieses oder nächstes WoEnd da hinwolltest.
Weil ich mir gedacht hab wenn es net regnet Do und Fr zum Gk zu fahren.
Samstag hab ich nämlich eine DAV Sache...drum die 2Tage.
Aber des steht wie gesagt noch in den Ster....Wolken.

Wenn des net gerade so knapp hinter LH wäre 
Hätte ja die Tage vorher Nachtschicht....zum Aufbleiben vortrainieren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2007)

is schon schlimm mit dir ... nie zeit ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2007)

Seh schon du hast jetzt einen Kompiuterarbeitsplatz 
Ja, bin eigentlich bis Sonntag schon ausgebucht....und dabei mußte ich schon 2 Sachen absagen 

Wie hast du denn nächste Woche Arbeit, bzw. wann biste denn im Lande.
Geht um eine Terminsache unter der Woche wo wir gefragt sind 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2007)

hab diese woche urlaub ... nächste woche also schlecht

und computerarbeitsplatz hab ich eh die ganze zeit schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (15. Mai 2007)

So war jetz auch mal am Gardasee  
Mehr so zum Tourenfahren aber paar steinige DHs waren auch dabei....422b nach Pregasina und 6 nach Navene  
Am Tremalzo war leider voll Nebel  

Wie war denn des Opening am Oko?
Die Party soll ja total überfüllt gewesen sein  

Ja wie isn Pfingsten mim GK


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2007)

das opening war wie erwartet natürlich voll der reinfall  die party vollkommen überfüllt hehe ... 
war aber am samstag auch net grad schönes wetter ... viel zu viel wind ...

pfingsten is noch verhandelbar  der andi will aber keine 3 tage geisskopf ... weiß net ...


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja sieht echt hübsch aus ......und jetzt die allesentscheidende Frage: Was wiegts?
> 
> Bis jetzt ist für LH noch nichts gebucht.
> Aber 50 pro Übernachtung ist das Minimum für ein Mehrbettzimmer in einer Jugendherberge....zuzmindest war des 2004 so
> ...



danke, diese zusammenstellung hat mir aber auch einige nerven gekostet.
morgen werde ich nochmal neue hülsen für die dämpferaufnahme drehen lassen und am freitag kommt wie gesagt noch die kettenführung von  rohloff dran.

momentanes gewicht, laut einzelteile abwiegen,  wäre dann bei 14,2kg. 

hab aber für den marathon am wochenende noch mal leichte schläuche und reifen geordert. würde dann 13,7 machen.
überlege noch, ob ich mir andere pedale und nen anderen sattel schnell kaufe. dann wäre ich bei 13,4kg. einen neuen sattel bei einem marathon über 2 volle tage einzusetzen ist aber schon ein wenig riskant. 

thema lenzerheide:
also lust hätte ich schon, weiß nur noch nicht, wie es zu dem zeitpunk bei mir auf arbeit ausschaut. 50 euro für ein bett in einer jugendherberge ist aber auch ganz schön fett.
man könnte ja auch mal nach berghütten ausschau halten und bei schönem wetter wäre ich dem zelten auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## TimvonHof (15. Mai 2007)

hatte ja mal ne woche urlaub in lenzerheide gemacht.
varsuchs mal hier:
http://www.alpenstadt.com/tourismus...t=tgesa-la-roiva-in-lenzerheide&id=-739961034

die haben einen pool (so regenerativ und so am abend) und sollten nicht wesentlich teurer sein. sind ferienwohnungen und im zimmer haben 3 leute platz.
ich fands dort sehr nett - und wenn ich 50euro für ne jhb lese dann lohnt sich das vielleciht sogar in ne ferienwohnung zu gehen. weiss nur nicht ob die auch leute nur übers wochenende nehmen...


cu tim

hab zu lh keine zeit, ich bin immer da wo grad nix los ist -


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bei schönem wetter wäre ich dem zelten auch nicht abgeneigt.



hmm wenn man das mitm schönen wetter jetzt schon wüsst 

und @jörg ... 26 euro oder so kostet die jugendherberge ...  (hab grad nachgeschaut http://youthhostel.ch/fileadmin/media/pdf/pricelist/pricelist_all_VAL_Valbella.pdf)


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Mai 2007)

50 euro für eine jugendherberge?? 
ich glaub ich spinn, hab ich die inflation verpasst?

werd ichs jemals schaffen wieder nach hause zu kommen??


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2007)

Ich hab doch nie was von Euro gesagt 

Camping würde mir auch schon taugen.....aber bei Nässe bockt des net.
Und da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.

@Eman: Haben wir net damals 50 Franken pro Übernachtung gezahlt.....und des war des billigste???....
.....oder haben wir damals noch alles in Mark umgerechnet 
Auf jedenfall waren es 50.

Pfingsten mal Bikepark hört sich jetzt auch nicht so schlecht an.
Wobei mir 2Tage Gk auch schon reichen würden, weil dann hat man noch einen Tag zum Wunden lecken übrieg 
Oder einfach mal vorher noch einen Tag in den Park ein Stück weiter unter fahren....weiß jetzt net wie der heißt.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Mai 2007)

ok ok, mein fehler. die schweizer haben ja noch ihr eigene währung.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Haben wir net damals 50 Franken pro Übernachtung gezahlt.....und des war des billigste???....
> .....oder haben wir damals noch alles in Mark umgerechnet
> Auf jedenfall waren es 50.



bin mir relativ sicher das wir irgendwas um die 100 euro gezahlt haben für die 4 tage

keine währung hinzuschreiben setzt immer voraus euro zu meinen 

pfingsten .... gk wegen mir kein prob (war dann mit grillen und so immer doch recht schön ) ... der park aufm spitzberg macht aber erst später auf ... http://spicak.cz/deutsch/indexL2.php


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2007)

Ich meinte eigentlich den:

http://www.bike-adventure-park.de/


Des würde ja rechnerisch passen 100 Euro = 200Mark : 4Tage = 50Mark

Also ich wäre Pfingsten schon dabei GK mäßig.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. Mai 2007)

du hast 2004 immer noch in mark gerechnet?

da merkt man, dass du schon älter bist. meine oma macht das auch noch.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2007)

Ja ja......früher war alles besser 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Mai 2007)

ohh, um meinen kleinen unerheblichen beitrag zu leisten: die zwei parks sehn einladend aus!!
ich muss weg...


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Mai 2007)

hat morgen wer lust im steinwald oder kösseine zu fahren?

gruß leo


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Mai 2007)

Bike Sport News :


> (17.05.07/mjh) Bei Dauerregen und Temperaturen bis fast am Gefrierpunkt erwies sich der 1. Fichtelgebirgs-Marathon als echter Härtetest.



Mann war des...... 
72 Km  1800 Hm  
Zeit naja.....angekommen halt...
Dafür bin ich alles gefahren  
M-Weg bei Untersteinach im tiefsten Schlamm hoch  
Skipiste hoch  
W-Weg runter  

Wenn des n FR-Rennen gewesen wäre, wär ich jetz HLB  

Morgen ne Tour


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2007)

Pohh...du bist da mitgefahren....Respekt
Aber so kalt war es doch net besonders beim Bergauffahren 

Wievielter biste denn geworden?
Gibts da eine Internetlink?......stell mal rein.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Mai 2007)

Hm also ich hab 5h 4min gebraucht...  (Fahrzeit 4:47, zuviel an den Verpflegungsstationen gehalten  )
Der schnellste 2:56    

http://www.bikesportbuehne-bayreuth.de/marathon/framemarathon.htm


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2007)

Aha...71ter.....aber immerhin fast 3h vorm letzten 
Hmmmh......dann wäre ich ja fast 30 Plätze vor dir gelegen.......also wegen der Starterzahlen in meiner Klasse 

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Sonntagsrunde, wenn des Wetter paßt.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Mai 2007)

So kann ich net...
Moregn keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2007)

Voll blöd.
Nach dem jetzigen Stand kann ich morgen net
Aber der Stand könnte sich noch ändern, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
Würde dann aber eine Runde mit fahren.  

Wie schauts denn bei dir nächstes WoEnd mit Gk aus?

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Mai 2007)

Hätte ich schon eingeplant  
Sa+So wenns Wetter passt


----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2007)

@jörg

momentan bin ich mir noch gar nicht so sicher, ob das mit dem fully so eine gute idee war. bin jetzt knapp über 100km gefahren und heute war zeitfahren beim marathon. lief noch nicht optimal.
1. es ist wesentlich unhandlicher und alles wird vom federweg geschluckt. wurzelsachen fahren sich zwar wesentlich einfacher, da man nur noch drüber rollt, aber irgendwie ist das im ersten moment langweilig. einen bunny kann ich völlig vergessen, jedenfalls mit der standard technik. da komm ich vielleicht 20cm hoch. mit dem hardtail waren es 50cm!! (bei normalen sattel)
2. fahrverhalten an sich ist schon etwas komisch, wenn es alles glatt bügelt. 
3. bekomme ich im linken knie schmerzen, wenn ich bergauf rein trete. hab jetzt mal, anhand von fotos, mit dem hardtail die sitzposition verglichen. da fehlen glatte 4cm nach hinten. momentan weiß ich nicht, wie ich da noch etwas rausholen soll. der sattel ist auf der syntace stütze schon am anschlag. eine gekröpfte sattelstütze wird da auch nix mehr groß reißen können, da die wieder nur so einen kurzen verstellweg haben.

na ja, genug gemeckert. morgen stehen beim rennen 94km mit über 2800hm an. danach kann ich vielleicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Dirt Rider (18. Mai 2007)

Hy Leute!

Komme aus BT und bin bei euch noch nie mitgefahren. 

Wenn Ihr dieses Wochenende ne Tour oder ne leichte Freeride Runde macht würd ich gerne mitfahren. 

Wär super wenn das klappen würde.

Grüße

Jo


----------



## DH-Virus (19. Mai 2007)

hi jo ,bin auch aus bayruth und fahre gegen 12 an den OKO,mache aber aus bike technischen Gründen nur Abfahrten,kannst Dich ja mal melden. Tschö


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2007)

@Speedy: Des mit dem Fahrfeeling und Wurzeln und Steinen ist ganz einfach.
Um des gleiche gehopper zu bekommen muß man wesentlich schneller fahren....weils einfach geht.
Man muß am Anfang nur rausfinden wo man wiklich schneller fahren kann und wo net.
Du hast natürlich noch eine VP-Hinterbau Rad, was die ganze Sache noch extremer macht.
Ich stelle z.B. sehr oft beim Dämpfer die Zugstufe ein einen Klick schneller wie es sein sollte, nur damit das Rad net so am Boden bleibt und es erst hinten ausbricht...zwecks Fahrspaß.
Aber ich glaube des machen die in den Earthvideos auch 
Mit einer gekröpften Sattelstütz würdest du schon noch mind. 2cm nach hinten kommen.
Wird wohl aufs Modell ankommen.....einfach mal verschiedene hinhalten.
Aber was mich jetzt schockiert....du fährst heut 3 komplette Touren hintereinander und des bei Rennbedingungen  


@Dirt Rider: Wenn was zamgeht schreib ich es heir rein, dann kannste natürlich mit.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Mai 2007)

mhm morgen könnt ma ne kleine freeriderunde fahren. heut ists allerdings schlecht bei mir.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm morgen könnt ma ne kleine freeriderunde fahren. heut ists allerdings schlecht bei mir.



Ok´e, halten wir des einfach einmal fest 
Vielleicht hat ja der Wastl auch Zeit und zeigt uns den 8km langen Bergabsingletrail nach.......

Muß jetzt dann auch weg. Falls wer am "Roof der Wildnis" vorbeifährt, einfach mal anhalten.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Mai 2007)

was isn as roof der wildnis?
besser wo ist des?


----------



## OLB Carre (19. Mai 2007)

guten Tag,

so wies ausschaut bin ich nächstes Wochenende auch am GK!  is morgen irgendwer am OKO fahren? 

dere, da Carré!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Mai 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> So kann ich net...
> Moregn keine Zeit



@supah-gee
ich muss das hier mal a bissl aufmerksamer lesn!!!!
nach längerem überlegen kannst du mich heut gar nicht getroffen haben , weil ich ja den ganzen samstag (also heute) gelernt habe 


@jörg uuund stefan
vielleicht möcht ich ja moang doch niad sooo früh nach würzbuach foan, sondern a bissl freireitn? 
(hmm, aber ich müsst scho spätestens um fünf losfahrn...)


----------



## Dirt Rider (19. Mai 2007)

Sers Leute!

Hab heute bei dem hammer Wetter ne geile Tour durchs Fichtelgebirge gemacht. Morgen hätt ich Bock mit dem Lift am OKO zu heizen.

Wie schauts bei euch aus?

Grüße

Jo


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Mai 2007)

na dann warn ma heut zu viert in den fichtls und nur ich bin zu blöd was zu sagen.

ich werde über mich nachdenken...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> was isn as roof der wildnis?
> besser wo ist des?



Im Stawold am Grandfelsen......ist oben am Berggipfel...aber dennoch irgendwie in der Wildnis.

Ansonsten, schau´mer mal zu was wir morgen Lust haben 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Mai 2007)

@jörg
wenn es nicht so anstrengend wäre, dann würden die drei tage auch spaß machen. die abfahrten sind zum teil mehr als geil. aber immer wieder dieses hochfahren. waren dann heut doch nur 94km mit 2200hm. die mussten noch einige stellen raus nehmen. trotzdem bin ich ab km 2 mit knieschmerzen im linken knie gefahren. die kommen evtl. dich nicht von der sattelposition, sondern der sattel hat einen montagefehler. er sitzt schief und somit ist die hüfte auch schief drauf. könnte mir vorstellen, dass die schmerzen davon kommen. zusätzlich hatte ich dann ab km 30 ständig krämpfe im rechten oberschenkel und in der rechten wade, abwechselnd.
gesamtzeit hat sich somit auf ca. 6:40 stunden summiert. reine fahrzeit war 6:11 stunden. wenn ich jetzt an morgen denke, wird mir schlecht. kommt vor allem drauf an, ob ich morgen noch einen anderen sattel besorgen kann. sollte aber möglich sein.

siegerzeit war übrigens: 3:58,09 stunden. das nenne ich mal krank. 


zum bike: war heut eigentlich ganz angenehm. mit irgendwelchen sprüngen über wasserabläufen gings zwar noch nicht, aber mein allerwertester hat sich mit null schmerzen bedank, das er so weich gefedert war.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2007)

@Speedy: Aber Vorsicht, wenn du dich erstmal daran gewöhnt hast ist es schwer sich wieder ohne zurückzugewöhnen ......zumindest ohne Kreuzschaden.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (20. Mai 2007)

so,
zurück aus leogang. war geil und soweit ich das überblicken kann ist nix kaputt gegangen. war da zum erstenmal nicht im regen unterwegs und wenn die strecke so lala trocken ist macht die echt was her. für mich knüppelhart!

werd mich jetzt hinlegen - bin total im eimer,
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2007)

so back from gardasee ... wie immer schön gewesen 

pfingsten also zwei tage geisskopf? wär ich dabei ... blöd nur, das ich keinen schlafsack dabei hab .... mal schauen wie das wetter wird

@speedy ... der lapierre hinterbau is für dich als htler vielleicht net ideal. das system is aufgrund der auslegung des vpp gefühlsmässig relativ träge und soft ... ht fahren is halt auch ganz schön wenns net zu ruppig is ... sobald du aber das erste mal damit am okopf warst, wirst den federweg zu schätzen wissen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> pfingsten also zwei tage geisskopf? wär ich dabei ... blöd nur, das ich keinen schlafsack dabei hab .... mal schauen wie das wetter wird



Woher weißt du denn jetzt schon das du dann deinen Schlafsack vergißt 
....hmmmh....erinnerst du dich wohl an die letzte Ausdehnung und da war des auch so 

Und seit ihr was neues am Gardasee gefahren?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2007)

hmm jörg ... es ist halt irgendwie schon net recht effektiv wenn man freitag nachts von regensburg heimfährt und samstag früh wieder in den bayerischen wald runter 

gardasee ... 
sind donnerstag den dossotrail gefahren (recht schön aber net sonderlich anspruchsvoll)
freitag pianaura ... immer wieder schön 
samstag die variante monte baldo seilbahn, dann runter auf navene und von da hoch auf den altissimo ... dann 601. geil wie immer, aber was mich erschreckt, es gab keine schlüsselstellen mehr  ... bin so gut drauf wie nie 
sonntag sind wir dann nen neuen downhill von der altissimoseite nach nago runter ... speedkick, geil zu fahren einfach

hatt nur das turner dabei versteht sich ... das lapierre is noch in der einfahrzeit ... *gg*


----------



## speedy_j (21. Mai 2007)

so, ich lebe noch. gestern war gar nicht so schlimm, lief sogar besser als am samstag. knieschmerzen waren nur ganz leicht (haben mal ein wenig am sattel ´gestell gebogen) und krämpfe wollten nicht aufkommen.
waren am ende auch nur 68km mit 1800hm. reine fahrezeit war 4:11 stunden, mit pausen (die man genossen hat, wenn man zur einsicht gelangt ist, dass man nicht mehr aufs trepchen fährt  ) und einmal schlauch wechseln, war ich dann 4:48 stunden unterwegs.

mit dem bike komm ich nun schon wesentlich besser klar. hatte ja genug zeit. was mich momentan noch immens stört, das das kettenrasseln. aber da lässt sich bestimmt auch noch etwas ändern.

aber keine sorge jörg, ich werde den blauen rotor rahmen wieder aufbauen. vorerst als singlespeed und leicht soll er werden. nachdem man mit dem bike auch locker das rennen mitfahren kann: http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=726 und eine stunde schneller ist als ich. (liegt vielleicht auch am trainingsumfang, aber wie man sich ja immer rauszureden versucht, ist das material dran schuld)

ob das system nun träge ist, oder nicht, kann ich nicht einschätzen. kenne ja eigentlich nix anderes wirklich. jedenfalls hab ich das wippen beim normalen treten auf ein minimum mot dem hugin dämpfer reduziert.


----------



## flob (21. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob morgen jemand am Okopf ist?!

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich vormittags kommen soll, am nachmittag solls ja gewittern 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Bikedirter (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Lettenbrüder, ich wollt mich auch mal bei euch melden... Ich glaub ihr kennt mich teils oder manche noch net. Bin der mit dem Kona Stinky, Banshee Morphine, Ghost Dirt, (Ghost Northshore aber verkauft). Matteo, ich glaub der Name sagt euch scho was, wenn net kennt ihr an Max (Ghost Worldcup Dh, Ghost Dual, Spank Smoke) wir wollten nächstes Wochenede nach Leogang fahren und wollten fragen, ob vielleicht nicht noch jemand von euch mitfahrfen will. Also wer hat lust mit nach Leogang Österreich zu fahren. Um im Bikepark zu fliegen und biken. Zur Zeit fahren wir zur Zweit und suchen noch 2 Mitfahrer. Wir fahren mit Auto und Anhänger also platzt Probleme eher weniger.Wir schlafen in der freien Natur (Auto oder Zelt), aber wer will, es gibt auch Pensionen im Ort. Das einzige wär eine Spritkostenbeteiligung von ca. 30-50Euro. Wir könnnen auch euch abholen im Umkreis von 50km oder wenn ihr auf der Strecke liegt. Grund- wir suchen einfach noch Mitfahrer, damits noch mehr fun macht. Bei fragen bitte mailen oder anrufen unter 01755028825 oder [email protected] . Meldet euch bitte wenn ihr mitfahren wollt demnächst. MfG Matteo


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2007)

hmm ... bei mir hats noch net klick gemacht   ... von wo kommt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist bei uns denke ich erstmal Geißkopf angesagt....wenn des Wetter paßt.
Also zumindest bei mir. War ja dieses Jahr noch garniergens

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2007)

japp ... schaun mer mal was das wetter so macht


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Mai 2007)

hiya,
zu leogang:
die drops sind im moment neu (und gut) geshaped. nur so hab ich mich zum kona-drop durchringen können - war dann erstaunt warum ich ihn nicht schon letztes jahr im regen gesprungen hab  

die shores sind noch etwas arg mitgenommen vom winter und nur die wichtigsten lines sind fahrbar. 
im oberen teil hats neu neue streckenführung die ganz gut funktioniert und einen neuen wallride. ein neuer wallride ist ausserdem unten bei den shores. die steilkurve nach dem casco-drop hat nun bretter.

leider hab ich die nächste zeit kaum frei - ich will mal wieder an den oko! mit lift! hab den neuen kicker nach dem stepup-stepdown noch nicht gefahren und will wissen wohin der mich ausspuckt  

cu
tim


----------



## racejo (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin am wochenende im fichtelgebirge. da gibts ja den bikepark am ochsenkopf.

dazu ein paar fragen:

hat der am we offen?
wie siehts mit bike leihen? 
kleidung leihen? ( integralhelm und andere schutzkleidung)

wie ist der technische anspruch vom park. also ich bin ein cc ler, rasier mir aber immerhin nicht die beine . naja mit schwieriger abfahrt komm ich schon klar, aber bei nem sprung ist das was anderes, weil ich das noch nie so wirklich gefahren bin. also gibts immer schön chickenways für die cc schwuchteln?

joar. falls bike leihen mglich ist, hardtail oder fully?

ist das weit von der luisenburg entfernt? da übernachte ich, freu mich schon auf die sau geile abfahrt von der kösseine runter  

alo wär schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

gruß

JO


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2007)

also Leihbikes gibts keine. Es gibt auch keine Protektoren oder so zum ausleihen. Liegt einfach daran, das es keine Bike-Shop oder sowas dort gibt. Und zur Strecke: schau dir die Bilder auf www.fichtlride.de an. Runterfahren an sich ist denke ich nicht so das Problem, es sind gelegentlich auch Tourenfahrer auf der Strecke. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## racejo (23. Mai 2007)

also kann ich auch mit dem cc bike aufkreuzen?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2007)

Ab nächstes Jahr solll es dann alles zu leihen geben.

Mit einem CC Bike...hmmh.....ist interessant, bzw. gehen tut es auf jedenfall.

Von der Luisenburg aus werden es wohl so ca 20km sein.
Und net geschockt sein von den Kösseinetrails, aber die sind etwas verändert worden, bzw. jetzt auch für über100jährige tauglich 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (23. Mai 2007)

och nö. wieso haben sie denn das gemacht?


wie siehts mit dem quellweg aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> och nö. wieso haben sie denn das gemacht?
> 
> 
> wie siehts mit dem quellweg aus?



Weil sie alle Erbsenhirne haben und eigentlich garnet wissen was sie tun.
Ist wie mit den Rechtsradikalen, versteht kein normaler Mensch.
Bloß ist diese Handlungsweise und diese Art der Einstellung halt in der breiten Masse net als negativ behaftet.
Dafür haben wir neue Schilder für unseren neuen "Quallitätswanderweg" durchs ganze Fichtelgebige und den Steinwald.

Naja, der Flow des Weges hat sich dafür, trotz mehrfacher Geschwindigkeitserhöhung, verbessert 
Man muß ja positiv denken 

Ach und die Kyrillschäden sind immenoch net komplett weg, was teilweise schon richtig nervig ist. 

Wo meinst du genau mit dem Quellenweg?

G.


----------



## racejo (23. Mai 2007)

hm. k hört sich ja ncoh relativ ok an. man sollte demnächst die zugspitze noch weiter wegsprengen, damit auch jeder alte opa hoch kommt. auf was für ideen diese leute kommen, wahrscheinlich wandern die jenigen die dem qualitätsweg zusprechen einmal im jahr  

dieser quellweg. ich war vor zwei jahren schon mal in der gegend biken, da gabs nen quellweg der mir gut gefallen hat, ist gleub ich ein längerer trail. aber so genau weiß ich das nciht mehr.

kannst du mit quellweg ncihts anfangen?


----------



## TimvonHof (23. Mai 2007)

mim cc bike....
ich hab letztes jahr mal eine kleine gruppe gesehen die sich da runter gequält hat. sollte schon funtionieren wobei ich nicht glaube dass es im "leicht verblockten steilstück" so richtig spass macht wenn man laufend auf seine felgen aufpassen muss  

ich denke jeder hier im forum der schon mal am oko war hat da auch schon mal ein teil kaput gemacht - was aber immerhin daran liegen kann dass die jungs immer versuchen möglichst schnell oder möglichst stylish zur talstation zu kommen.
mein teileverlust ist schnell gesagt: ein x9 schaltwerk, eine mavic 729 (die hatte einen kuchenstück-knick) und ein x9 shifter. aber alles lag am blödsinn machen oder an fehlender technik. 

du kommst da runter - ehrlich !!  
wenn du die sprünge auslässt und in den verblockten passagen langsam bist (der eman wird mich hauen für solche tipps  ) dann gehts auch mit nem cc-bike. ich würd nur erstmal hochfahren und ne probeabfahrt machen bevor ich mir ne liftkarte kaufen tät.... also nicht ich, wenn du verstehst was ich meine... 
ansonsten gibts doch ne menge nette strecken in der umgebung wenn man ein bike zum treten hat.

so long,
tim


----------



## Stylo77 (23. Mai 2007)

also vor zwei wochen gabs da leihbikes


----------



## racejo (23. Mai 2007)

@ stylo: aktuell gibts die leihbikes aber doch nicht mehr?

@ tim

ich hab mir jetzt auch schon überlegt den ochsenkopf einfach in ne tour miteinzubinden. dann mal schaun was da geht. ich will wieder mal an meiner fahrtechnik arbeiten, da erscheint mir so ein park als ideal. das teile kaputt gehen ist mir nicht neu , du glaubst gar nicht was alles in so nem lappigen cc rennen kaputt gehen kann 

also ich werd eine fahrt machen schauen obs spaß machen und mir dann eventuell ne karte holen.


ne idee für eine technisch anspruchsvolle tour?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> also vor zwei wochen gabs da leihbikes



war das zufällig am Eröffnungswochenende?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2007)

Ja, vor 2 Wochen war doch Zweitjahreseröffnug 
Muß zugeben das ich seit Ostern nimmer am Oko war, was aber aber verletzungsbedingte Gründe hatte.
Morgen weiß ich mehr über die aktuelle Lage der Leihbikes.
Und auch was Bikerunterkünfte im Bullhaedhaus (soll dann so heißen ) direkt am Lift angeht.

Ja und des mit dem Quellenweg ist so eine Sache. 
Da wir uns eh auskennen schauen wir net so auf die Markierungen.
Weiß jetzt eigentlich nur das der Quellenweg ein Q auf gelben Grund hat und so ziemlich wie der H-Weg 46km lang ist und sich überall wo wir fahren ein wenig davon befindet 
Aber der Weg müßte gehen wie immer.

Hab eh noch ein Projekt, den kompletten H-Weg ohne abzusteigen  (aßer zum Einkehren natürlich )


----------



## Stylo77 (23. Mai 2007)

angeblich hat doch da jetzt ne bikestation aufgemacht 
lagen auch überall flyer rum


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> angeblich hat doch da jetzt ne bikestation aufgemacht
> lagen auch überall flyer rum



Beitrag vorher noch lesen 

Und wo zum Teufel ist denn dein Name  

http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/bikeattack/


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (23. Mai 2007)

da bin ich im urlaub 
und erst zu brixen wieder da


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> da bin ich im urlaub
> und erst zu brixen wieder da



Mist, wegen dir bin ich dann wieder einen Platz weiter hinten 
Bei Lenzerheide würde der wenigstens net auffallen 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (23. Mai 2007)

was ? 
du kannst noch so lang trainieren


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2007)

@Eman: schau mal hab ich gerade in der Rider gelesen. 
Wäre doch ein gutes training. 

http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/site/start/bid/65/fsessionid/1179950863/il/1/ridtb/51/urid/0/pid/3


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (23. Mai 2007)

des is am schladming wc-we


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: schau mal hab ich gerade in der Rider gelesen.
> Wäre doch ein gutes training.
> 
> http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de...ssionid/1179950863/il/1/ridtb/51/urid/0/pid/3
> ...



wennst mitmachst


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wennst mitmachst



Hmmmmmmh............hmmmmhhmmmmh 


@Stylo: Mein letzter Beitrag paßt ja zufällig zu deinem vorher den ich eben erst gesehen hab. 



G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

Ok´e ich fahr mit.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ok´e ich fahr mit.
> 
> 
> G.


 

gut  

das Pfingst WE schaut ja net unbedingt super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lackie77 (24. Mai 2007)

Wegen den Leihbikes kann ich wahrscheinlich moing abend auch mehr sagen.
des "bullheadhaus"   betreibt nämlich mein tennistrainer, den ich dann moing mal löchern werd, wie er sich des alles gedacht hat.
bisher hab ich gehört, dass sie ab nächstem jahr offizielles cube testcenter sein sollen oder so - aber alles noch ohne Gewähr!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gut
> 
> das Pfingst WE schaut ja net unbedingt super aus



Im bay. Wald ist ja die Prognose noch schlehter wie bei uns  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2007)

samstag, sonntag schaut aber ganz annehmbar aus ...

wer fährt denn alles mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

Heute früh waren sowohl Sam und Sonn noch jeweils 3 Gwittersonnen drauf.
Jetzt sieht es echt ganz anehmbar aus.
Scheinbar ist des sehr uneinschätzbar.

Weiß auch net wer alles Bock hat.
Man kann ja net wirklich konkret sagen das was geht, aber morgen sollten die Wetterdaten dann schon wieder genauer sein.
Aber jetzt sieht es ja wirklich ganz gut aus.

@Ohl: Zum Thema Rad- und Protektorenverleih weiß ich jetzt zwar ziemlich viel neues......aber nichts was sicher ist....terminmäßig 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2007)

grillen dort? wenn ja dann sollt wer nen grill mitnehmen .... ein wenig was müsst man dann halt schon planen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> grillen dort? wenn ja dann sollt wer nen grill mitnehmen .... ein wenig was müsst man dann halt schon planen



Planen kann man aber nur wenn man weiß wer mitfährt.
Notfalls hab ich noch diverse Einmalgrills.
Wetter hat sich schon wieder genau die 2 Tag verbessert 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: schau mal hab ich gerade in der Rider gelesen.
> Wäre doch ein gutes training.
> 
> http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/site/start/bid/65/fsessionid/1179950863/il/1/ridtb/51/urid/0/pid/3
> ...



juli wär ja an sich ganz super aber genau an dem tag heiratet mei bruder  

es ist zum mäusemelken.

wegen geißkopp ich tät am samstag mal nachfahren muss aber abends wieder heim da ich am sonntag verpflichtungen hab


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

Wieso nachfahren.......wenn dein Bruder jetzt heiratet kann der doch dafür sorgen 
Ja siehste, genauso gings mir letztes Jahr mit Winterberg 

Werde dieses Jahr vielleicht noch eine Superairline bauen mit 5-6 Sprüngen hintereinander.....kerzengerade bergab und kein Sprung unter 10m und max 30m Strecke dazwischen.
Damit man sich mal an sowas gewöhnt. ......bevor man noch ganz zu alt wird 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (24. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr vielleicht noch eine Superairline bauen mit 5-6 Sprüngen hintereinander.....kerzengerade bergab und kein Sprung unter 10m und max 30m Strecke dazwischen.



Wo soll die hin ???


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Mai 2007)

Also GK hab ich mal SA+SO eingeplant  
Wenns doch Todesunwetter gibt fahr ich halt wieder heim  

Morgen bin ich mal am Oko....so ab 1400-1500 und danach laken  

@Stefan
Bist net am Lago und Bibione


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieso nachfahren.......wenn dein Bruder jetzt heiratet kann der doch dafür sorgen
> Ja siehste, genauso gings mir letztes Jahr mit Winterberg
> 
> Werde dieses Jahr vielleicht noch eine Superairline bauen mit 5-6 Sprüngen hintereinander.....kerzengerade bergab und kein Sprung unter 10m und max 30m Strecke dazwischen.
> ...



nein bruder heiratet am 7. juli.

werd also so evtl mal runter düsen und abends wieder heim. werd aber scho weng mit grillen und den abend gemütlich ausklingen lassen falls ihr auch am samstag schon mit unten seit.
sonntag hab ich dann keine zeit und dienstag auf mittwoch fahr ich dann ins championsligasiegerland...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

@Sportastefan:   ....man hast des mit den "Nachfahren" wieder net verstanden   

@SportaG: Genau.

@Stylo: 700m weit weg vom Flecklparkplatz.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

Nommal @Stylo: Da wo ich des Bild gemacht hab.

G.


----------



## rex_sl (24. Mai 2007)

ich mag große sprünge  dann bau mal schnell oder leih dir nen bagger weil kicker für 10m sprünge brauchen viel viel viel viel erde.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sportastefan:   ....man hast des mit den "Nachfahren" wieder net verstanden
> 
> @SportaG: Genau.
> 
> ...



ouhhhh...   jetzt
nee mei hirn ist momentan zu keinen zusätzlichen denkanstrengungen fähig. brauch unbedingt nen reset!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

@Sportalurchi und seine Freunde: Nim gleich ein Hirschset.....ist mehr 

@RexSl: Naja eigentlich will ich net selber schaufeln. Des geht nämlich voll aufs Kreuz.
Hab mir eher gedacht nur rumzustehen und zu sagen "da muß die Erde hin" und "hier noch ein wenig" und so. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sportalurchi und seine Freunde: Nim gleich ein Hirschset.....ist mehr
> 
> 
> G.



arbeite lieber was!!!! 

ja sportalurchi mit unkerich und mäusepip und hopps und zwerg piping


----------



## TimvonHof (24. Mai 2007)

hiya,

war noch nich in steinach... wie issn die strecke da? wegen den 111meilen soll ich mal anfragen. prinzipiell hätten wir ein team was sich versägen lassen will.
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2007)

@stefan ... wichtiger als geisskopf können deine verpflichtungen am sonntag gar net sein ....

@jörg ... ich kann auf jedenfall keinen grill mitnehmen ... hab ja netmal nen schlafsack


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Mai 2007)

so, schluß mit lustig. da ottl is wieder dahoam...
wos dou i dou? wenns enk alle weeg sats...?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

TvH: Team ist langweilig und für kleine Mädchen, wenn dann will ich schon 12h durchfahren und net zuschauen  

@Eman: Hmmh, egal wie es kommt ich werde auf jedenfall mal einen/zwei Einmalgrills reinwerfen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> so, schluß mit lustig. da ottl is wieder dahoam...
> wos dou i dou? wenns enk alle weeg sats...?




hmm ... fahr mit geisskopf ....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2007)

hmmm...
*überleg,überleg*


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Mai 2007)

hör net auf den eman!!
bin des we wieder in eschawo!

geh mit mir biken


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2007)

hmmm, die gelegenheit is günstig.
und ein grill is bei mir sowieso dabei.
abfahrt wann oder wie läuftn des alls ab?

...90% "ich fahr mit"!!...
bitte um infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2007)

Zur Zeit gibts noch keinen Plan....ich weiß eigentlich netmal mehr wenn die aufmachen 
Ich hab schon mal alles zusammengerichtet, weil ich gleich weg bin und erst heute Abend wiederkomm.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2007)

tjoa. wann wird denn losgefahrn? heut oder morgen?


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Mai 2007)

Hm fahr jetz doch net zum oko....
Muss weng Siestieren...

Und dann des Zeug für GK zampacken  
Ich hab so nen Grilleimer  der  geht wie sau  
Brauchen nur genug Kohle!

9:15 macht der Lift auf 
Fahr aber noch net um 0700 los....tu weng länger schlafen...
@Erdlochkriecher
Fahr mit  Könnte dich auch mitnehmen  
(Nur kanns sein das des Auto liegen bleibt oder ich mitten in der nacht heimfah  )

Oh es donnert


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Mai 2007)

wer sn erdlochkriecher??

und du musst ERstieren? oder sieKUHn? oder gar ERKUHn?  

mhm also ich muss dann, wenn, spätestens nachts wieder heim fahn...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2007)

ÜBERREDET!! 

@SupahhDschiiii
ich hoff dei handynummer is nu di gleiche...


----------



## OLB Carre (25. Mai 2007)

guten tag,
werd morgen mittag am GK sein! grillkohle kann ich anbieten, mein 5,99 Euro grill hat leider schon aufgegeben! aber ne kiste bier hab ich auf jeden fall dabei! sieben bier sind nämlich auch a schnitzel! na dann bis morgen! da dominic aus cham kommt auch! 

@ jörg: wie war eigentlich die besprechung mitm hempelsberger ....? oder wars geiersberger...? keine ahnung! 

dere! 

da Carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2007)

@Carre: War positv....morgen mehr.

@SupaGe: Würde die auf jedenfal vom INSAUGstieren abraten...brennt nämlich.

@SportaStefan: Dich ruf ich eh gleich an.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2007)

hmm dann sind ja doch nen paar anwesend am geisskopf 

kann mir wer ne unterlage zum schlafen mitbringen und nen stuhl zum sitzen .. is net so einfach wenn alles zuhaus liegt


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2007)

Hmmh...da wirds schon echt eng.
Hab eben mal rumgeschaut und ich hab netmal mehr eine Isomatte. 
Muß mal in den Keller schauen ob ich noch einen Klappstuhl finde.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2007)

Hmmmh...hmmmh...sieht schlecht aus.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hab eigentlich Siestanieren oder so gemeint  

Also dann is des jetz geplant


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2007)

geplant!!!

hmm, ich hab noch ne isomatte. wenn ichs niad vergess schmeis` is mid eini!
und wenn platz is


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Mai 2007)

Also hab jetz mim SWB ausgemacht, dass ich so um 8:30 bei ihm bin  

Bissl Grillkohle+Anzünder+Grilleimer nimm ich mit  
So mach jetz noch ne Antigewitterbeschwörungszeremonie  und lad ein


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2007)

fahr um acht in rgbg weg und kauf dann in deggendorf noch was ein ... bin also irgendwas so um 9:30 am GK  (morgenstund hat gold im mund )

und ... ein wenig regen schadet doch net


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2007)

@SupaG: Ja des mit den neuen Wörter erfinden ist net so einfach und eine Wissenschaft für sich....wen net sogar zwei.
Mal schauen ob ich auch noch ein wenig Grillkohle finde.
Und vorsicht net soviel trinken wegen der fehlenden Filterung, also wenn du SiestaNieren hast und sie gerade Siesta machen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fahr um acht in rgbg weg und kauf dann in deggendorf noch was ein ... bin also irgendwas so um 9:30 am GK  (morgenstund hat gold im mund )
> 
> und ... ein wenig regen schadet doch net



Ja, so 9:30 hab ich auch eingeplant.
Wenn der SportaStefan mitkommt, dann bringt er dir auch einen Stuhl mit.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, so 9:30 hab ich auch eingeplant.
> Wenn der SportaStefan mitkommt, dann bringt er dir auch einen Stuhl mit.
> 
> G.



 ... hat er jetzt doch keinen ach so wichtigen termin mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... hat er jetzt doch keinen ach so wichtigen termin mehr



Der Termin ist so mehr Sonntag.
So muß langsam mal einpacken.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2007)

@eman:mist, ich find die isomatte nimma

ich werd nochmal überlegen.
ich muss weg...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Mai 2007)

so,da hab ichs jetzt. es musste ja so kommen. aufm heimweg hats ma eitz an auspuff weggefetzt. vielleicht kann ich ja eeendlich ins bett.

des gibts doch alls goa niad...


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Mai 2007)

hiya...
ich wollte im sommer irgendwann mal die grande extrema um saalbach rum fahren. hat die schon mal einer von euch gemacht und vielleicht ein gps dabei gehabt?
hab recht viel posineagtives gehört. ein wenig kenn ich mich ja aus in der gegend und ich hab nicht vor die ganzen hm über waldautobahnen zu vernichten. wär schön wenn einer eine trackaufzeichnung hätte und sie mir mailern könnt...

dann bis dann,
tim


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Mai 2007)

Hm mir tut heut alles weng weh  
Aber war richtig    

@Langstreckenstefan
Wie warn die 120 KM


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2007)

@TvH: Davon hab ich noch nie gehört!?! Hört sich aber gut an 

@GK´ler: Mir tut diesmal nix weh...außer des übliche natürlich 
Ja, war echt geil mal wieder da unten....mit 2 Tagen perfektem Wetter 

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (28. Mai 2007)

@ Jörg  sag mal ,kann man am OKO im unteren schnelle Bereich in den Hohlweg nach dem Stein/Northsh. vor und nach der fachen linkskurve noch nen schönen Sprung rein zimmern und in diese Kurve nen Anlieger,oder muß der Weg freibleiben fürn Forst?  Ich baue da auch alleine!? Bin nachher bestimmt draußen.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @GK´ler: Mir tut diesmal nix weh...außer des übliche natürlich
> Ja, war echt geil mal wieder da unten....mit 2 Tagen perfektem Wetter
> 
> G.



japp ... war nen schönes WE 

@stefan ...
thx für die schlaf- und sitzutensilien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Mai 2007)

jaaa!!!
woa a spitzn wochenend!!!   
einwandfrei!alles deluxe!!
nur as deggendorfer krankenhaus musst' leider leer ausgehn


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Mai 2007)

@ eman koar problem  

gk war echt mal wieder schön. hoff ihr seit soweit noch heile geblieben

es waren sogar 130 km !!!!  

man selbst mitn hartail ist des, und noch dazu im anschluss an gk, anstrengend 
ansonsten wars ganz gut. und die mass kneitinger schmeckt danach doppelt so gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2007)

@DhVirus: Können schon, muß man halt mt dem Lift/Forst absprechen.
Net das die Arbeit dann umsonst war und man braucht ja auch des Material.

@Tourenstefan: Stell dir vor, hab seit gestern einen Zweitklappstuhl. 
Und noch so ne Matte und einen Schlafsack, die sind aber Kacke und stehen jetzt schon bei Ebay drinn.
Und was für ein Rätsel willst du uns mit dem Apfelschäler aufgeben???

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Mai 2007)

ah alles klar kein problem. mal sehen vielleicht seigere ich es mir ja zurück  

ohhh jörg du schwächelst dachte dass du es sofort siehst was damit gemeint ist ?!? los streng dich mal weng an tz tz tz


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2007)

Ja, oke ist kein Apfel  Ist ne Orange 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Mai 2007)

ja schon...
nee kennst es wohl doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ja schon...
> nee kennst es wohl doch nicht



Hmmh...des einzige was mir dazu noch in den Sinn kommt ist dieser abgedrehte Stanly Kubrik Film, den ich zwar mal vor 15.....ähhhh 20Jahren gesehen hab, aber irgendwie nur als total wirr in Erinnerung hab

Wie haste denn die Woche Zeit. Hast du net Fererien?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Mai 2007)

mhm was tust du jetzt eigentlich immer als heimhöhe eingeben? auf brillenerde wär des 561 münn


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Mai 2007)

na immerhin. 
mhm heut tu ich mich ausruhn morgen diese sachen erledigen die man noch zu erledigen hat und mittwoch bin ich ja dann in italien, bis mittwoch.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2007)

Brillenerde geht bei meinem Puter net 

Hab Ente vergessen das du ja nach Italien fährst.

G.


----------



## Fesoj (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andi,
Bock habe ich wohl, ich muß mich aber ersteinmal um ein passende Flugverbindung kümmern!
MfG, Josef


----------



## santacruzer71 (29. Mai 2007)

Der Josef ist vielleicht ein Anfänger.


----------



## Fesoj (29. Mai 2007)

Nee, ich wollte nur den Jörg etwas "hochnehemen"!
MfG, Josef


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2007)

Ich hab meinen Flug schon lange gebucht. 


@Antiboulingeman: Anmelden funktioniert...zumindest des eintragen 
Hat sich schon wieder was geändert. 
Man muß nur noch 3 Fahrten pro Stunde schaffen und scheinbar auf der richtigen IXS Strecke ...sollten uns des doch mal anschauen bald möglichst.
Hätte am Sonntag Zeit.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Flug schon lange gebucht.
> 
> 
> @Antiboulingeman: Anmelden funktioniert...zumindest des eintragen
> ...



wenns wetter passt fahrn mer am sonntag


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenns wetter passt fahrn mer am sonntag




Ok´e 

Hab mir gerade ein Video von der Strecke angeschaut 
Schaut nach anstrengenden 12h aus 

Außerdem haben die scheinbar noch eine Highspeedline gebaut 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (29. Mai 2007)

dann fährt man sich sonntag wohl wieder übern weg


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> dann fährt man sich sonntag wohl wieder übern weg



Immer die Gleichen die scheinbar überall sind 

Hast wieder auf Turner gewechselt...ist spaßiger, oder?


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (29. Mai 2007)

ne, hab alle kettenblattschrauben verloren und konnte nur mit dem turner fahren


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Antiboulingeman: Anmelden funktioniert...zumindest des eintragen
> Hat sich schon wieder was geändert.
> Man muß nur noch 3 Fahrten pro Stunde schaffen und scheinbar auf der richtigen IXS Strecke ...sollten uns des doch mal anschauen bald möglichst.
> Hätte am Sonntag Zeit.
> ...



ja,ja-da sind se wieder, die die sich vorm bowling drücken...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Mai 2007)

hmm, noch was, ich hab grad den faden verlorn: wos wor des bei coburg?
is des des mit dene 12 stund? weil lenzerhaide wor wos anders, oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2007)

ne es geht nur drum die strecke in steinach mal zu sehen 

bowling hmm ... hast nix versämt ... ein drama ... aber ich hatt den ersten strike ... leider gings danach wie immer steil bergab


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bowling hmm ... hast nix versämt ... ein drama ... aber ich hatt den ersten strike ... leider gings danach wie immer steil bergab



Kein Wunder das du dann beim Downhill so schnell bist, wenn du es schon immer gewohnt bist das es gleich nach dem Anfang steil bergab geht  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2007)

die 111 meilen haben ja schon krass viele anmeldungen   ... ich wart da mal noch


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die 111 meilen haben ja schon krass viele anmeldungen   ... ich wart da mal noch



Nein, nicht warten. Du mußt des mit deinen Anmeldungen vorsieren 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (31. Mai 2007)

hat morgen wer interesse im waldnaabtal oder steinwald n bissl mim rad zu spielen?


evtl. auch andere Gefilde möglich...


----------



## TimvonHof (31. Mai 2007)

is am samstag vormittag einer am oko? die strecke wird etwas feucht sein, zur zeit....
hab wie immer nur vormittags zeit. entweder oko oder schneeberg, je nachdem welches bike grad vorne steht wenn ich in die werkstatt komm 
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2007)

Ich bin vielleicht morgen mal oben, aber des wolltest ja net wissen 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (31. Mai 2007)

kannst ja mal schreiben wieviel kyril da noch rumliegt...

oder meinst du mit "oben" den kleineren oko?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2007)

Ich mein schon den kleineren Oko 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Juni 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> kannst ja mal schreiben wieviel kyril da noch rumliegt...
> 
> oder meinst du mit "oben" den kleineren oko?



Also MT.SNOW is nix mehr Kyril


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2007)

@supah gee ...

mt. snow auch richtung rudolfsstein frei? war da heuer noch net ..

@all ...
wer bock auf  iXS MIddle European Downhill Cup #1 in Scoul? ... (jaja ich frag ja nur ... antwort kenn ich ja )

geht das wochenende was? tour ... liftfahrn usw?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2007)

@Eman: Wetter für Steinach ist immernoch regenfrei fürs WoEnd
Brauchte übriegens 3 Fahrten bis des mit den Minitriple von dir ganz unten geklappt hat....
....war ja des erste mal das ich da runter bin seit die Riesenwurzel weg ist.
Und ohne Protektoren bin ich den oberen Bereich eh auch nur einmal gefahren.
Ist ein saudummes Gefühl seine Multijacke daheim vergessen zu haben.....besonders auf der Skipiste bei fast 60.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @supah gee ...
> 
> mt. snow auch richtung rudolfsstein frei? war da heuer noch net ..
> 
> ...




Hab für meinen letzten Beitrag ungefähr eine Stunde gebraucht.
Denk dir den einfach vor deinen.

Morgen geht bei mir eher nichts. wenn ja dann sag ich nommal bescheid.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2007)

hmm steinach sonntag kann ich nur kurzfristig entscheiden ... evtl muss ich am sonntag am okopf sein ... besucher empfangen


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Juni 2007)

ok... nochmal:
ist am samstag VORMITTAG einer okolieren?

bin inzwischen fast soweit was für die kondition zu tun und mt snow anzugreifen - zumal der der wohl entkyrilisiert ist und ich da schon ewig nimmer war.
wenn da nur der anstieg nicht wäre. 
ach was,
kondition kommt von konnt-ich-schon und damit werd ich morgen wohl treten gehen.

cu
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2007)

mt. snow tour wär ich evtl dabei ...


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Juni 2007)

da haben wir wieder das problem mit der fitness.
der jörg hat mal gesagt, dass ich wahnsinnig bin wenn ich mit dir alleine treten gehe und ich glaub ihm....

also wann treffen wir uns?
so ca 9 uhr am wanderparkplatz?
hast ja meine tel-nr, melde dich einfach morgen früh. mein plan ist 9uhr plus minus 1/4 


ogott - ich muss verrückt sein


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Juni 2007)

die laaaange kerzengerade reitschuleabfahrt hat drei/vier bäume drin. die bremsn halt, aber sonst alles frei. war zumindest der stand vor -hmmm-vier wochen.

na, dann wünsh ich euch mal was!! schöne grüße,
da otti


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm steinach sonntag kann ich nur kurzfristig entscheiden ... evtl muss ich am sonntag am okopf sein ... besucher empfangen




Sinds hübsche Mädels, dann komm ich auch an den Oko 
Schau´mer mal. Des Wetter ist ja auch noch net 100%tig.

@Hof von Tim: Müßte eigentlich auch was für meine Kondition tun, aber gestern waren tausende von irgendwelchen Pollen in der Luft!!!
Ich dachte ich bekomm einen Kreislaufzusammenbruch von Bigri rauf 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Juni 2007)

Hab jetz mal für Lenzerheide n Unterkunftsverzeichnis bestellt  
Weil 345 Seiten am PC lesen, da wird ma ja blöd  

Touren hätt ich schon perfekte  
alle mit Liftunterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2007)

ok ... woher hast die touren?? ... würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hab jetz mal für Lenzerheide n Unterkunftsverzeichnis bestellt
> Weil 345 Seiten am PC lesen, da wird ma ja blöd
> 
> Touren hätt ich schon perfekte
> alle mit Liftunterstützung




 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Juni 2007)

Aus dem Heftchen des ich beim Bowln dabei hatte...
Auf www.lenzerheide.ch steht auch weng was
einmal die Tour nach Arosa, da kann ma dann auch mim lift zurück
dann nach Chur, da gibts auch ne Seilbahn, mit irgend nen "ticket to ride" (find ich aber nimmer  )´
Rothorn is ja eh kostenlos so wie ich des seh


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2007)

Wie ist denn die Wettertedenz bei euch so?
Bzw. wie stark hat es schon geregnet?

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Juni 2007)

Wo? hier?
Ich schau scho die ganze Zeit raus....bis jetz trocken....werd wohl jetz doch mal an Oko fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2007)

Bei mir scheint jetzt auch wierde die Sonne.


G.


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juni 2007)

hi ho,

planen  morgen an den ochsenkopf zu fahren aber bei uns regnets die mieste zeit ;(

wohnt von euch jemand vor ort und kann sagen obs bei euch trocken ist ?

bzw wenns schifft, machts bei euch auch im regen spaß und brauchts die north shores für die strecke damits spaß macht ?

 mfg 
tom


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Juni 2007)

@jörg
heute war eher weniger mit pollen. mehr waschküche da oben... bin "kurz" rauf und wieder runter. kurz bevor es angefangen hat zu regnen war ich wieder im auto. exaktes timing also!
war mal wieder schön den schneehügel runter zu schreddern. das sx ist geil!

tim


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juni 2007)

jo sx mag ich gerne 

also es regnet auch am ochsenkopf mpf 

gut 
war noch nie da 
aber goaßkopf bei regen ist ja auch kein stress.... wie ists am oko ?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2007)

Hat eigentlich nur max 20min geregnet. 
Der Rest des Tages war ja schön.
Waren dummerweise bei mir die entscheidenden 20min, so das ich ungefähr ne knappe Stund nur mit dem Auto rumgefahren bin  
Naja, zumindest ist mein RMX jetzt wieder auf Vorderman gebracht 
Abgesehen von der Gabel....muß mich mal nach einer MZ umsehen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> @jörg
> heute war eher weniger mit pollen. mehr waschküche da oben... bin "kurz" rauf und wieder runter. kurz bevor es angefangen hat zu regnen war ich wieder im auto. exaktes timing also!
> war mal wieder schön den schneehügel runter zu schreddern. das sx ist geil!
> 
> tim



Und alles richtig wieder frei?

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Juni 2007)

Also Oko is überraschend trocken  

Bin heut aber bei Mach 9,5 aufn Baum gefallen 
Wenn morgen mei Knie (scheiß Protektoren  ) vor lauter anschwellung noch bewegbar is fahr ich wieder 

Achja und meine Bremse hinten bremst auch mal wieder nimmer


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2007)

Wenn´s Wetter taugt und wir morgen net nach Stainach fahren, dann komm ich auch vorbei.

G.


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juni 2007)

denke wir kommen auch morgen vorbei ....
hoffen wir mal das das wetter hält

gruß


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2007)

@jörg ... bin am okopf morgen  ... auch wenn ich mittlerweile rundrum wehwechen hab  ... aber runterrollen funzt schon noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2007)

Gut gut poput, dann werd ich wohl auch mal zum Oko kommen.....wenn des Wetter hält 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juni 2007)

@jörg
auf der runde gipfel-nusshard-seehaus-fichtelsee liegen noch zwei bäume. einer ist umfahrbar und einer ist was zum drüberheben...
hatte keine schaufel mit sonst hätt ich einen kicker (ohne richtige landung) draus gebaut  

außerdem sind ne menge spuren da oben - da sind einige leute deutlich öfter am fahren als sie hier zugeben wollen  

bin heute "etwas" verkatert und definitiv nicht am oko


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2007)

Müssen wohl Geheimfahrer sein 

G.


----------



## Bareider (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Hiermit oute ich mich als Geheimfahrer! 
So, nun isses raus. 
Aber jetzt geht´s mir schon viel besser. 

Grüße B.


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Juni 2007)

nochn nachtrag zu gestern
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/8428/Handibild102.jpg
tim


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. Juni 2007)

@ Jörg
Geht deine Totem am RMX eigentlich am Unterrohr vorbei?
Ich fahr ne 66 und ist echt eng. (leichtes schleifen)


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2007)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> Geht deine Totem am RMX eigentlich am Unterrohr vorbei?
> Ich fahr ne 66 und ist echt eng. (leichtes schleifen)



Geht gut Vorbei.
Bei der MissionControllseite ist ein wenig eng wegen der Züge, aber dennoch absolut kein Problem.

G.


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. Juni 2007)

Ok, danke.
Vielleicht rüste ich auch um.
Mal die Solo Air testen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2007)

Echt, wieso willst du umrüsten??
Ich überleg auch gerade ob ich umrüste, aber genau andersrum 
Hast du eine Ata oder RC2X in deinem Rad und warum paßt dir des net?

G.


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. Juni 2007)

Bin schon sehr zufrieden mit der RC2X,geht halt unten net gscheit durch.
Streift leicht und hab die Zughalter echt schon weit rein gebogen.
Aber Totem Coil hat ich ja auch schon. A net so meins.
Es geht halt nix über ne 888.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2007)

Ja mit der 888 hat man halt ein anderes Rad in der Hand.
In manchen Fahrsituationen hatte das schon Vorteile, aber so eine mit allem drum und drann 800g leichtere Gabel ist halt auch was schönes.

@TvH: Siehste was hab ich gesagt, sind Geheimfahrer 

G.


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. Juni 2007)

Solangs nicht auf die Gesundheit geht, kann man ja am Gewicht sparen.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2007)

neuer tag neuer versuch:
hat wer bock heut biken zu gehen?waldnaabtal,schneeberg,kösseine,steinwald...
 irgendwie sowas!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2007)

Man will ich auch mal wieder Ferien haben 
Heute ist es doch eh viel zu schwül......und des Ozon.....und die Abgase....und der Klimagipfel...undundund.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2007)

ach schmarren...bei der geschwindigkeit die ich bergauf vorleg merkt man das alles net 

hab keine ferien.bin seit dem monat arbeitslos...(vorher zivi  )


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2007)

Waaas, Arbeitslose dürfen Fahrräder besitzen........
.....und Spaß in ihrer Freizeit haben  

Hast dich schon mal beim Straßenverkehrsamt als Trailpfleger beworben?

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2007)

in weiden gibts net wirklich trails wo es sich rentiert die zu pflegen  
und der förster hats irgendwie net so gern wenn ich da was hinbau...weiss auch net warum


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2007)

soo..ich gebs nicht auf,dann geh ich heut eben alleine fahren! 
aber morgen?
wer hat morgen bock? oko wäre a ne idee!mir alles snuppe solangs bergab unterhaltsam ist!


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> in weiden gibts net wirklich trails wo es sich rentiert die zu pflegen



Also vom Vierlingsturm runter Richtung Mitterhöll gibts ja schon den einen oder anderen netten Trail  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2007)

naja...schnelle wege,aber ezt nix grossartiges find ich! ich fahr immer vom vierlingsturm nach tröglersricht


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> soo..ich gebs nicht auf,dann geh ich heut eben alleine fahren!
> aber morgen?
> wer hat morgen bock? oko wäre a ne idee!mir alles snuppe solangs bergab unterhaltsam ist!



Servus,
So irgendwann bis einschließlich Donnerstag könnte man sich schon beim OKO verabreden... Falls es Dir nix ausmacht mit jemandem, der keine Eier hat und sogar bergauf bremst, zu fahren!??! 

War heute vormittags mal kurz am OKO, aber da war keine Sau, hab eine Abfahrt gemacht und bin wieder heim gefahren... Allein fahren ist nur halb so schön!
Hatte aber ausserdem meine Sicherheits-Jacke nicht dabei, von daher hab ich mich nix getraut... ausserdem wars das erste mal seit 2 Jahren wieder am OKO, sonst immer nur HomeTrails, das schwächt einen echt ab...


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2007)

@pHONe^dEtEcTor: wie trocken bzw. nass ist es denn so am Oko? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2007)

hmm wie schauts eigentlich übern feiertag aus? hat wer was sinnvolles im kopf was man da machen könnt? fahrradfahrtechnisch mein ich


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @pHONe^dEtEcTor: wie trocken bzw. nass ist es denn so am Oko?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ein Paar mini Matschlöcher, aber nicht der Rede wert! Da bleibt nichtmal was an den Reifen kleben...

Der Jörg müssts aber auch wissen, den hab ich am Sonntag mal dort gesehen.




OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wie schauts eigentlich übern feiertag aus? hat wer was sinnvolles im kopf was man da machen könnt? fahrradfahrtechnisch mein ich



Man könnt sich halt zum fahren verabreden


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Der Jörg müssts aber auch wissen, den hab ich am Sonntag mal dort gesehen.



Ich bin aber nur den unteren Teil der Strecke gefahren


@Eman: Ja wir sind schon ein träger Haufen 
Hab mir eben des Pedal gegens Schienbein gedroschen....ohne Schienbeinschoner 
Echt pochende Sache 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nur den unteren Teil der Strecke gefahren
> 
> 
> @Eman: Ja wir sind schon ein träger Haufen
> ...



Also bist a weng aufn Parkplatz rumgerollt??!  

Ich wollt schon mal zu Dir rüberkommen und kurz hallo sagen, aber Du weisst sicher nimmer, wer ich bin, oder? 
Ausserdem haste Dich gerade mit den Leuten von der BikeStation unterhalten, da hätte ich nur gestört 

Pedal + Schienbein, das tut gut! Das wird Dir noch ne Lehre sein, auch in einigen Wochen noch, wenn schon alles verheilt ist!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2007)

Hmmmh, hab eigentlich nur einen SX Trailfahrer gesehen 

G.


----------



## santacruzer71 (4. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich werd am Do. oder Fr. auch mal wieder bei euch am Oko vorbei schaun.
Cu.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmmh, hab eigentlich nur einen SX Trailfahrer gesehen
> 
> G.



Wie jetzt?
Heute oder gestern?

Gestern war ich nur da beim Hirscheck oder wie das heisst zum Kaffee trinken... ohne Bike dafür mit Freundin! 
Heute war ich mit meinem SX unterweg, da hab ICH aber niemanden gesehen und schon gar nicht Dich Dein Auto war auch nicht da gestanden, wird wohl jemand anderers gewesen sein...


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2007)

@telefon-detektor:

lass mal nägel mit köpfen machen  
morgen um 10 am lift?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2007)

meinetwegen schon um 9.30, denn da geht der Betrieb los!
Aber:
-Nur wenn das Wetter gut ist!
-Nur bis 2 oder so, muss um 4 die Frau von der Arbeit abholen!

Ich komm in nem rotem Vord Ca  mit Bayreuther Nummernschild.

@alle anderen: kommt auch!

Werde mir wohl noch vorher so ein "Fahranfänger" Aufkleber besorgen, den ich mir dann hinten am Rucksack machen kann  

EDITH sagt: dann werd ich wohl auch mal mein Safety Jacket mitnehmen, dann kann ich auch schneller als nur Schritt fahren  nicht so wie heute, wo mir das Teil echt gut gefehlt hat...


----------



## Nitrous-rider (4. Juni 2007)

@klabautermann:
ich glaub, wir ham uns letzten herbst scho mal am oko gesehen (oben am gipfel, ich hatte auch so ein nitrous wie du)

du willst doch dauernd freeride-touren fahren

wennst willst, kömma mal zusammen fahren, vielleicht am wochenende (kösseine, schneeberg) ?
ich weiß es noch nicht sicher, vielleicht fahr ich da nämlich ins kleinwalsertal/allgäu zum vertriden...

sag mir einfach nochmal bescheid...

chris


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2007)

schneller als schrittgeschwindigkeit?  
mach mal langsam..ich wollte erstmal üben auf den pedale mit beiden füßen gleichzeitig zu stehen  

ne schmarren! oke..dann sagen ma 9:30

ich komm (hoffentlich pünktlich) mitn blauen toyota landcruiser.ist eigentlich kaum zu übersehen bis denne! 


@nitrous-rider: schönes bike 
                      keien ahnung ob wir uns gtroffen haben  ist schon lange her,aber ich rühr mich mal bei zeiten!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wie schauts eigentlich übern feiertag aus? hat wer was sinnvolles im kopf was man da machen könnt? fahrradfahrtechnisch mein ich



hmmm-ich möcht nochmal des wochenend ham kumma, bevor i mi einsperr, ich wär dabei wenn was zamgeht!!!

steinwald müsst auch mit auf dem plan stehn-mit supah-gee

wois owa nu niad ob ich am donnersdooch scho dou bin, wal auto=>kaputt / ich=>zug


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> steinwald müsst auch mit auf dem plan stehn-mit supah-gee



ich red von richtig radfahren gehen  ... in den echten bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Juni 2007)

Echte Berge!!!!
ok`e


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich red von richtig radfahren gehen  ... in den echten bergen



sprich dich aus. noch kann ich meine chefin übereden am freitag nicht zu kommen.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2007)

hmm ich weis doch selbst net wohin 

saalbach leogang planai usw hätten schon offen 

meinetwegen auch ohne lift ... aber in die echten berge *gg*


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2007)

hhmmmm, leogang und co. war ich noch nie. dazu fehlt mir auch die passende rüstung.

aber da wo ich selber hoch muss, fahr ich auch ohne rüstung wieder ab.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2007)

Kaum steht was von richtigen Bergen und bergauf hier steht der Speedy schon wieder auf der Matte  


@phone...: Mit nur einem SX meinte ich ja das es net deins war an dem Tag.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2007)

na ja, die meisten liftstrecken haben ja nur max. 300 hm unterschied. da tun einem unten noch nicht mal die hände weh. 

außerdem überlge ich, ob ich die salzkammerguttrophy mitfahre. strecke b mit 109km und irgendwas mit über 3000 hm. aber irgendwie hab ich davor auch gewaltig schiss davor, dass ich unterwegs völlig einbreche. deswegen wären ein paar lange steile berge im vorfeld ne gute trainingssache.

ich würde am wochenende aber auch gern mal zu einer von euren gefürchteten touren ins fichtelgebirge kommen. wenn sich jemand erbarmt und sie mitfährt.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hhmmmm, leogang und co. war ich noch nie. dazu fehlt mir auch die passende rüstung.
> 
> aber da wo ich selber hoch muss, fahr ich auch ohne rüstung wieder ab.


 
das is so ungefähr die richtige einstellung   ... kommt aber bei mir mehr auf das ding was ich unter mir hab an  ... viel federweg = viel rüstung


so wie es also ausschaut seid ihr alle zu faul wo hin zu fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so wie es also ausschaut seid ihr alle zu faul wo hin zu fahrn



Nein, ich bin nicht faul sondern träge.....so wie Honig.....eigentlich schon fast wie Glas 

Weil bei faul macht man ja garnichts und ich werde heute halt statt körpeliche Anstrengungsweiterentwicklung nur eine geistige Psycheweiterentwicklung machen. 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juni 2007)

@Jörg: mal eine andere Frage: hast du irgendwelche Tips, wo man im Fichtelgebirge mal ein wenig bouldern gehen kann? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2007)

der jörg weis doch net mal was bouldern is ...  ...


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2007)

@eman
ich hab ja nicht ganz so viele auswahlmöglichkeiten
1. 130/130 -14 gänge
2. 0/0 - 1 gang
3. 0/0 - 1 gang mit ohne sattel


da ja nun die großen berge niemanden interessiert, wie sieht es denn mit einer höllentour bei euch aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @Jörg: mal eine andere Frage: hast du irgendwelche Tips, wo man im Fichtelgebirge mal ein wenig bouldern gehen kann?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ist die Frage jetzt nur retorisch gemeint oder ernst  
Ich schreib dir ne PN.


@Speedy: Naja wenn´mer net wegfahren kurzentschlossen hier oder da hin und noch wer mitfährt bei einer "Höllentour"  der normal veranlagt ist, wäre ich schon dabei.
Also unnormal wäre Speedy+Eman.
Hab auch mein Switch fahrfertig..
....also schau´mer mal wie sich alles entwickelt.

@Eman: Was´n Bouldern 


@Phone...und Klabau...: Schaut mal hab euch heute Mittag von der Arbeit aus gesehen.....wenn ihr des wart.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (5. Juni 2007)

> Nein, ich bin nicht faul sondern träge.....so wie Honig.....eigentlich schon fast wie Glas



   

Echt Berge wär schon was  
ABER hab kein Rad zZ  
So ne Höllentour duchs wilde Fichtlmountain BC wär auch cool


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2007)

Nein, das hat nichts mit dir zu tun, wir hatten es nur letztens mit Glas und den Fließeigenschaften von dem Zeug 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (5. Juni 2007)

@Lenzis
Youth Hostel kostet im 4er mit WC/D 47â¬+CHF 6 (Tagesmitgliedschaft) mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck (im Winter wÃ¤r n 3 GÃ¤nge Abendessen dabei   )

Fewo schau ich noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> da ja nun die großen berge niemanden interessiert, wie sieht es denn mit einer höllentour bei euch aus?



wenns ne echte höllentour werden soll ... dann könn mer den jörg net mitnehmen  ... sonst wirds nur ne babytour


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Lenzis
> Youth Hostel kostet im 4er mit WC/D 47+CHF 6 (Tagesmitgliedschaft) mit Frühstück (im Winter wär n 3 Gänge Abendessen dabei   )
> 
> Fewo schau ich noch mal



meine info is immer noch 26 euro ... wo hast denn den preis her?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> [email protected] Klabau...: Schaut mal hab euch heute Mittag von der Arbeit aus gesehen.....wenn ihr des wart.
> 
> G.



Ich glaub, das waren wir nicht, kann uns zumindest nicht erkennen!

Dem Klabauter hats so gegen 11.30 das Schaltauge zerfetzt, gleich nachm 1. Sprung, paar Meter nach Beginn der Strecke... Waren dann noch oben und haben uns die Kette durchflexen lassen, damit überhaupt noch was geht...

Da waren aber noch 3 so jüngere Leute, mit Hardtails, evtl. waren die das (2 auf den 3. wartend )...


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenns ne echte höllentour werden soll ... dann könn mer den jörg net mitnehmen  ... sonst wirds nur ne babytour



na ja, zur höllentour gehört auch das bergab fahren. und da führt ihr beiden mich noch locker vor. 

und es darf nicht so ein tag werden wie letzten sonntag. wir wollten eigentlich eine große tour fahren, da ich aber so platt war ist es auch nur eine kuscheltour geworden.


----------



## Jambo12 (5. Juni 2007)

hi hab mal ne frage morgen hat der lift doch auf oder und wie war das wetter heute im fichtelgebierge??? Geht morgen jemand aufn ochsenkopf zum riden???


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2007)

Wetter war gestern Super. 
Werde heute zwar mal ab 14 Uhr dort sein, aber nur mit Bergaufrad  und aus Tourismusgründen.


@Eman: Mit euch zwei zusammen alleine fahr ich eh keine Tour mit....da kann ich mir ja gleich.......hmmmh......hmmmmh.....so früh fällt mir noch nichts so schreckliches ein.
Aber da kommt gleich die Arbeit die hier vor mir liegt richtig positiv und entspannend vor 


G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Juni 2007)

@jörg
jetzt reiß dich mal zusammen und schau dem körperlichen kollpas ins auge!
außerdem hat sich der supah gee doch noch gemeldet.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2007)

Den sein 2ter Satz ist zur Zeit auch "man bin ich Fit zur Zeit" 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juni 2007)

nööö...des waren wir schon...da wollte ich grad werkzeug holen !

wenn ich am freitag mei neues schaltauge krieg ,wäre ich samstags wieder bereit für untaten!


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Juni 2007)

> meine info is immer noch 26 euro ... wo hast denn den preis her?



47 CHF  is richtig...  

@Höllentourer
Wann denn eigentlich? 

Mal was anderes.....Innsbrookly    

PS: man bin ich fit zur Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2007)

Hab mir gestern mal wenigstens 2Tage Wagrein überlegt.
Mußte aber dann bei der Anfahrtsüberprüfung feststellen das die erst am 16. Juni aufmachen   

War gerade mim Switch am Oko....man kann man damit den KinderDh durchheizen.
Aber es ist eh superstaubtrocken da oben zur Zeit.

Am Freitag kommen die Norcobikes die zum Verleihen sein sollen.

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...War gerade mim Switch am Oko....man kann man damit den KinderDh durchheizen....



Welchen meinste denn? Die normale Strecke? Find net, dass die was von nem KinderDh hat...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2007)

Nö, den KinderDh.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Höllentourer
> Wann denn eigentlich?




ist noch nicht raus. der jörg zickt noch rum. mir wäre ja samstag oder sonntag ganz recht. - ein tag tour, ein tag oko.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juni 2007)

wo wird denn der bikeverlei sein?direkt am lift?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2007)

Unten im Fichtelgebirgshaus am Parkplatz.
Cubebikes kannste dir jetzt schon leihen.

@Speedy: Ich zicke garnet rum. Frauen zicken rum...Männer haben Meinungen 
Außerdem bin ich dabei........wahrscheinlich 100%tig.
Für Erstlingsfahrer sollte eh der Schneeberg mit drinn sein und außerdem bin ich ja Local und kann ja mal auch was auslassen und wo anders warten falls ihr unterlastet seit....usw.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2007)

@jörg ... was hältst von 2 tage oberammergau wenns wetter passt?


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Juni 2007)

So, 1 Rad is fahrbereit  

Dann die Höllentour am Samstag  
Morgen mach ich ne Konditionsverbesserungstour  
Fr dann Oko liften  

Oder wir fahren in die echten Berge...

@OhneBibi
Wieder da  
Was hastn du für Lager im Kona und wo hast die neuen her und wieviel gekostet


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Was hastn du für Lager im Kona und wo hast die neuen her und wieviel gekostet



Hab zwar nix damit zu tun, aber hier bekommste super Lager für sehr schmales Taschengeld!
Ein guter Freund hat seinem Reign neue verpasst, und der hat wirklich wenig Geld!

www.dswaelzlager.de/

Ausser für ein paar Exoten, wie ein Santa Cruz VP Free etc. sollten doch alle standard Lager passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (6. Juni 2007)

hey ho...
der sportastefan ist wieder da !!!

so zurück vom italy-roadtrip. [URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]

man war schon ziemlich cool !!!  wetter hat auch im großen und ganzen gepasst. ansonsten keine ausfälle oder defekte.  

mhm da ich jetzt die ganze zeit im süden war werd ich dieses we auf jeden fall mal in heimischen gefilden verbringen.
mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Juni 2007)

na, da geht doch was


----------



## DH-Virus (7. Juni 2007)

@ JÖrg /E-Man   Wenn ich heute einigermaßen zeitig (14Uhr-15Uhr) von Arbeit weg komme, werde ichan der Strecke im unteren Teil bißl was basteln , Material bringe ich mit. Könnt ja mal vorbei schauen. Detlev


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2007)

chafz. hmmm, immer noch kein auto.
kann nur rauf zum steinwald.
dann bin i scho kaputt wenn i erst oben bin.
hat  noch wer lust, morgen oder heut...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2007)

weis noch net ob ich heut lust hab ... aber irgendwas wollt ich schon machen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... was hältst von 2 tage oberammergau wenns wetter passt?



Dann käme ja nur noch Sam und Son in Frage....oder Morgen und Sam.
Meinst du hältst es 2 Tage in OG aus??
Die haben da ja eigentlich hauptsächlich NorthShore und keinen richtigen Dh.


@Dh-Virus: Werde heute wohl definitiv net am Oko oben sein.


@Stefan: Und alles noch drann? 
Hast schon was von Highbike bekommen....also ich wollte nur wissen ob du immernoch mit deinen alten Handschuhen rumfahren mußt 


@SG: Du wirst dir noch ein Auge ausfahren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann käme ja nur noch Sam und Son in Frage....oder Morgen und Sam.
> Meinst du hältst es 2 Tage in OG aus??
> Die haben da ja eigentlich hauptsächlich NorthShore und keinen richtigen Dh.




hmm was soll die frage ... dann dürft ich wohl kaum nach winterberg wollen


das prob is das gewitter angesagt sind ... und in oberammergau bedeutet so nen gewitter halt das man nimmer fahrn kann 


heut was vor?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm was soll die frage ... dann dürft ich wohl kaum nach winterberg wollen
> 
> 
> das prob is das gewitter angesagt sind ... und in oberammergau bedeutet so nen gewitter halt das man nimmer fahrn kann



Ja, das mit dem Wetter ist so ein Prop in OG, weil die ja dann wirklich einfach dicht machen.
Hab auch schon auf´s Wetter bis nächsten Sonntag da unten geschaut und die haben da am Nachmittag schon immer ein wenig Gewitterneigung. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> 47 CHF  is richtig...
> 
> @Höllentourer
> Wann denn eigentlich?
> ...



http://www.youthhostel.ch/fileadmin/media/pdf/pricelist/pricelist_all_VAL_Valbella.pdf

ah ich verstehe ... da is einer mit WC aufm gang net zufrieden ... das letzte mal hatten wir die 33 chf variante ...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.youthhostel.ch/fileadmin/media/pdf/pricelist/pricelist_all_VAL_Valbella.pdf
> 
> ah ich verstehe ... da is einer mit WC aufm gang net zufrieden ... das letzte mal hatten wir die 33 chf variante ...



@SupaG: Also um des zu präzisieren, des Klo befindet sich schon in einem kleinen extra Raum und steht nich frei im Gang 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2007)

was, das klo steht nicht frei im gang? mann, ihr lebt ja im luxus. wer sichs leisten kann...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2007)

@ supah 
jo wieder da sogar mit ...
ähm lager sind so irgendwas industriestandart, 61902 2RS. hab ich im 10er pack bei ebay gekoooft. für 13 euro/10 Stück oder so... mal sehn wie lang die halten.    

@ jörg 
nein noch nix bekommen. hab aber jetzt nochmal neuen auftragsstatus bekommen dass deine handschuhe ausverkauft sind und dass sie probleme haben die schoner zu bekommen. glaub ich bestell dei zeug ab... tz tz tz immer diese sonderwünsche  

@ all 
bin zu allem bereit heut. aber net so anstrengend bitte, ich spür den jet-lag noch weng


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2007)

hmmm, kurze unaufdringliche zwischenfrage: würd ich caidom eigentlich überleben?

soll ich euch fragen, ob ich mitfahrn darf?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2007)

ich gei mal, mein ghost zerlegen, vielleicht kafft ma ja oina den rahmen ab.

überlegt euch doch mal was, was ma machn könnt.
fahrt zum staaawold-gut für euch, gut für mich...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, kurze unaufdringliche zwischenfrage: würd ich caidom eigentlich überleben?
> 
> soll ich euch fragen, ob ich mitfahrn darf?



Logisch 


@Ohl: Hab mim SportaStefan jetzt mal für eine kleine Kössainerunde in der Hitze ausgemacht.
Kann man dann wenigstens mal überprüfen wie weit dei Waldarbeiten sind.
Bedeuted 13Uhr am Forsthaus.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Logisch
> 
> 
> @Ohl: Hab mim SportaStefan jetzt mal für eine kleine Kössainerunde in der Hitze ausgemacht.
> ...



ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2007)

http://spicak.cz/leto_bikeparkfoto.htm ... hat wer bock mit hinzufahrn samstag in ner woche? ... sieht doch ganz nett aus


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

Ohaaaa.....Geil.
Wie wäre es denn mit Sontag in einer Woche...oder Freitag in einer Woche oder irgendein anderer Tag in einer Woche. 
Samstag ist net möglich für mich hab ich gerade gesehen.  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

Hab garede übriegens mim Andy foniert.
Gibt was neues zum ausprobieren auf der Tour heute 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2007)

welches forsthaus?

evtl kann ich mir ja irgendwo a auto leihen...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

In Mak hinten am Krankenhaus.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

PS: @Stwolbur: Die nächsten 7min bin ich aber net erreichbar.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2007)

ja passt-da hamma uns scho mal troffn. Danke!!!

ich sag am stefan noch gaanz kurzfristig bescheid, ob ich komm.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2007)

okee dann tu ich immer weng aufs handy spechten


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> okee dann tu ich immer weng aufs handy spechten



Aber net das zum Schluß ein Loch drinn ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. Juni 2007)

so, ich bin dann wohl fürs kommende wochenende aus dem rennen. ist heut beim trialen passiert.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2007)

oh ... sieht net gut aus


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2007)

du machst ja dem eman konkurenz mit deiner hand   

gute besserung auf jeden fall !


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2007)

@ jörg samstag geht nicht bei mir. sonntag dafür umso besser !!! ich wusste doch ich hab was vergessen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

Oha, jetzt hast du auch ein Hellboy Hand wie der Eman letztens  
Naja, dann gute Besserung.


@Andere: Pohh, meine Beine sind heute selbst nach so einer Feierabendrunde voll fertig. 
Mein einziger Trost ist das es der Stefan auch so fertig war 

Also hab mal Steinach dann eher für Samstag angedacht....man muß ja mal eine Entscheidung treffen 

Habter gelesen auf der Hauptseite bei den News mit Wagrein...die machen gleich mal 6 neue Trails dieses Jahr.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2007)

Naja, dann oke. Wenn du Sonntag Zeit hast fahren wir halt Sonntag 
Und quetsch dich net immer so rein dazwischen. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe mal nicht, dass es so schlimm ist. aber danke für die genesungswünsche.

@eman
wie lange hat es denn bei dir gedauert, bis die schwellung wieder halbsweg war?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2007)

paar tage ... aber bei mir wars halt eher ne kapselzerrung da ich alle 4 finger überdehnt hab ....

daumen war bei mir immer langwirig ... was ist eigentlich genau passiert?


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juni 2007)

daumen ist dieses mal nicht überdehnt, das hatte ich vor 3 monaten.

ich wollte beim trialen einen stein mit rollbunny hoch. die anfahrt war aber nicht ganz eben, sondern mit furchen durchsetzt. so ist mir davor wieder das vorderrad abgesackt und gegen den stein geknallt. meine zarten 80kg sind dann halt noch ein wenig im vorwärtsdrang gewesen. hab den lenker losgelassen (sollte ich mir vielleicht abgewöhnen) und bin dann auf den stein mit den händen "gesprungen". die handschuhe darf ich nun auch wieder nähen. (hat schon was, ein gutbürgerlicher erzogener single zu sein  )

problem wird wahrscheinlich auch sein, dass ich vor zwei wochen schon mal unsaft auf diese hand gefallen bin.


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Juni 2007)

Bin auch weng KO  

60 km 1260 Hm 4,5 h  
Fichtelsee-Schneeberg-H-Trail-(Reitschule keine Bäume mehr aber kaputtgefahren  )-Rudolfstein- Weißenstadt -Waldstein-N-Trai-Epperer BC-Kirchenlamitz-Weißenstadt-Schneeberg (Gewitter  ) -im Regen H-Trail-Nußhardt-Fichtelsee  

Des Tschechai sieht ja echt   aus


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2007)

@sportastefan & sportajörg & unausgelasteter eman
ich glaub ich bin kaputt. 

@Supah Gee
mann, ist der supah gee fit!!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2007)

ihr habt jetzt das prob das ich vom unbeweglichem panzerbike ... zu nem federleichten trailhobel übergelaufen bin


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2007)

genau du deserteur !!!


----------



## santacruzer71 (8. Juni 2007)

War gestern auch mal wieder am Oko. RMX testen.
Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht. Weiter so.
R.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2007)

hmm das heimfahren in den norden hat sich voll rentiert ... naja bin grad wieder in rgbg und dann fr-so am gardasee  also net da für steinach ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2007)

@Eman: Wenn du nächste Woche Tschechei machen willst und des mit Gk verbinden willst, dann mach doch Samstag Gk, dort übernachten, und Sonntag Sb.  
Weil dann könnte ich Samstag an den Gk nachkommen.

@Stawoldbur: Naja, kann ich verstehen. War ja ich sogar mit dem Trailbike unterwegs und war voll am Ende 

@Sportastefan: Ist ein Deserteur net einer der ständig Nachspeisen ist?

@SupaTschi:  ......fährst du am Sonntag mit nach Steinach. Der Stefan fährt auch mit und nam muß erst Mittag dort sein....also voll tschillig. 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (8. Juni 2007)

@Sportajungs
Kann ich scho  

Kommt heut wer an Oko  

@SWB
Bist du am Sa da? Stahwahldruhndä  

Noch ne Trailneuigkeit.....Des erste Speedstück vom Mt Snow Ri Nuha is jetz neu aufgeschottert


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Wenn du nächste Woche Tschechei machen willst und des mit Gk verbinden willst, dann mach doch Samstag Gk, dort übernachten, und Sonntag Sb.
> Weil dann könnte ich Samstag an den Gk nachkommen.
> 
> @Stawoldbur: Naja, kann ich verstehen. War ja ich sogar mit dem Trailbike unterwegs und war voll am Ende
> ...



Nein nein des ist doch ein Desserteur !!!  nicht zu verwechseln mit einem der in der Wüste lebt des ist nämlich ein Deserteurier

Uh man heut wirds glaub ich total warm vielleicht sogar noch weng wärmer. Werd heut nichts machen und mich auf Steinach konzentrieren. Nein jörg des hat nichts mit diesen Kreisen die den selben Mittelpunkt haben zu tun


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Sportajungs
> Kann ich scho
> 
> Kommt heut wer an Oko
> ...



oh man wir bekommen lauter QUALITÄTSWANDERWEGE hier im Fichtelgebirge


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2007)

@SportaStefan: Noch wärmer wie total warm ist totaler warm, und am totalsten warm ist dann am wärmsten....alles drüber wird dann als heiß bezeichnet.
Deserteuer...hmmh...ist das net die zusammengeschriebene Version wenn etwas eher teuer ist.
Und Desserteuer wenn etwas sehr teuer ist......oh sorry ich merke gerade des war in einer Parralleldimenson wo der Buchstabe h nicht existent ist.

@SportaFitG: Heißt des du fährst Sonntag auch mit.
Bin heute am Grandfelsen imSteinwald...hab da noch ein Megaprojekt.


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2007)

@supah gee

wär eine idee wert. so gegen mittag/vormittag starten wär net übel
ich schreib heut abend nochmal

muss eitz (hoffentlich) mei auto holen und schau bei der gelegenheit mal im steinwald vorbei. nur ganz kurz.
vielleicht seh ich ja den jörg irgendwo rumbaumeln, oder rumfelseln

bis heut amd


----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2007)

so, der hand geht es schon wieder wesentlich besser. vielleicht hab ich sie bis sonntag schon wieder unter voller kontrolle.
wie ist denn steinach so? gibt es da auch chickenways?


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juni 2007)

ach ja sollte jemand bei *bike-components *was bestellen wollen ich bräucht auch was


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juni 2007)

@ speedy 

wir waren selbst noch nicht oben, also zumindest was mein wissenstand jetzt ist


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2007)

@Speedy: Ja, da war noch keiner von uns.
Muß aber auf jedenfall mal hin, weil ja da nächstes Monat des 12h Rennen ist.
Mußt mal bei Google Bikepark und Steinach eingeben.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2007)

Hab heute keinen Stawolbur rumfahren sehen.
Aber da oben war voll der angenehme Wind und keine Mücken....
...und jetzt ist mir langweilig.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2007)

die webseite hab ich sachon gefunden, aber so richtige bilder von den interessanten stellen hab ich nicht gesehen. 
aber erst mal schauen, was meine hand sonntag früh sagt. heut und morgen ist noch absolute ruhe angesagt.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Juni 2007)

Puh Oko is irgendwie viel anstregender wie GK  
Aber KinderDH  

@SWB
Schreib mir am besten ne ÄsÄhmÄs weil ich dann nimmer online bin!

Achja und am Weißenstädter See sind voll die


----------



## DH-Virus (8. Juni 2007)

Unter www.knochenbruch.net findet Ihr bissl Video material von vielen [email protected] Jörg   ich hab gestern ne kleinigkeit in den Hohlweg gebaut,aber so, daß man es auch mal schnell beiseite räumen kann. Bin am WE sicherlich draußen. Horrido


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht evtl. bin ich ja morgen ja auch mal wieder am Oko.

@StwBu und SFitTschi: Wie schaut denn eure Tour morgen im Steinwald aus.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2007)

@virus

danke, das sieht ja doch alles recht fahrbar für mich aus. schade eigentlich, dass das hardtail, noch nicht wieder fahrbar ist.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2007)

puuuhh- der stawoldbua war heut völlig demotiviert. ich glaub ich muss mehrere stunden gebraucht haben, von ganz unten bis ganz oben.
und hunger hab ich ghabt....
des wor nix haind.

wie ma moang fahrn müssma nu ausmachn.
wenn a ner sei häändiii eigschaltn hätt


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juni 2007)

das mit Sonntag Steinach ist aber schon fest? Weil bevor ich morgen mal wieder an den Oko fahre, schau ich lieber mal in Steinach vorbei. Auch wenn sie es eigentlich nicht verdient haben, mit diesen Öffnungszeiten  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## rex_sl (8. Juni 2007)

wir werden morgen auch mal wieder aufschlagen.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juni 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das mit Sonntag Steinach ist aber schon fest? Weil bevor ich morgen mal wieder an den Oko fahre, schau ich lieber mal in Steinach vorbei. Auch wenn sie es eigentlich nicht verdient haben, mit diesen Öffnungszeiten
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




mhm öffnungszeiten sind doch ideal.

da kann man ohne schlechtes gewissen schön ausschlafen, gemütlich hinfahren, nen kaffee trinken und dann schön n paar std fahren und dann wieder nen kaffee und dann schön gemütlich heim und alles ohne stress..


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2007)

hmmm, ich schlag jetzt mal die rawatzer haus-dreifaltigkeitskapelle-opfturm-katzenrögel-opfturm-waldlehrpfad-weissenstein-rawatzer haus-runde vor.

is ja sehr gut ausbau- bzw. abkürz-fähig.

fahr doch mit , jörg!     

stefan, du kannst net, oda - so wie ich des eitz mitkriegt hab?!....


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juni 2007)

nee bei mir ists samstag schlecht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2007)

@jörg
also alles anders!!
der unterste aller untersten parkplätze um als letztes eine abfahrt zu geniessen. da wo ma as letzte mal begonnen haben. 
um 11:15 uhr.

dazu fällt mir torenmässig aber nur ein, dass, egal wie wir fahren, ich ungefähr bei der hälfte zusammenklapp...


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm öffnungszeiten sind doch ideal.
> 
> da kann man ohne schlechtes gewissen schön ausschlafen, gemütlich hinfahren, nen kaffee trinken und dann schön n paar std fahren und dann wieder nen kaffee und dann schön gemütlich heim und alles ohne stress..



stimmt, aber bei einem ganzen Wochenende dort kannste den Sonntag vormittag entweder Zeit totschlagen oder Rausch ausschlafen... Und irgendwie finde ich, es lohnt sich nicht so recht, mal eben 130km einfach von Nürnberg aus für 4 Stunden radfahren mit dem Auto zu fahren. Da ist ein ganzer Tag Oko schon lohnenswerter 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> oh man wir bekommen lauter QUALITÄTSWANDERWEGE hier im Fichtelgebirge



diese qualitätswanderwege gehn mir auf den sack!
wir haben hier inder gegend fast nur forstwege und wandertrassen - da fahr ich selbst um laufen zu gehen weg. wenn jetzt das fichtelgebirge auch noch geschottert wird.... mann ich muss in die berge ziehen.

die haben neulich schlaglöcher auf einem der letzten waldwege mit brechsand aufgefüllt.... wie krank muss ich denn sein um zu denken dass ein wildwechslen rollstuhlgeeignet sein muss!
und wer bezahlt den mist - das kostet unmengen an geld die naturreservate zu versauen. 
ein wenig sehe ich natürlich einen misshandelten weg als freibrief an dann da den einen oder anderen kicker zu schaufeln - schlimmer wirds eh nimmer!  

tim,
der wo am montag vormittag evt mal wieder mim dh am oko ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm öffnungszeiten sind doch ideal.
> 
> da kann man ohne schlechtes gewissen schön ausschlafen, gemütlich hinfahren, nen kaffee trinken und dann schön n paar std fahren und dann wieder nen kaffee und dann schön gemütlich heim und alles ohne stress..



      


@Stawaldbur: 11:15Uhr.....bin eben erst aus dem Bett raus....mist telefon

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Juni 2007)

öh-telefon?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2007)

Nein, bei mir hats geklingelt und ich mußte weg und konnte net fertigschreiben.

@Reo: Da haste schon recht, für 2Tage würde sich des eher net lohnen, wobei es schon Lebenssituationen gibt wo des sogar ideale wäre. 

@HvT: Und außerem sind diese Wege total gefährlich. Bin vorgestern schon in den Wald geheizt nach dem Burgstein 
An so schnelle Singletrails muß man sich erstmal gewöhnen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2007)

@Stawaldbur: Werde heute wohl eher was weniger anstrengendes machen.
Und mich für morgen in Stainach auf die Kaffees vorbereiten 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Juni 2007)

ahhh-ok'e  

hmmm, obwohl mich das "was weniger anstrengendes" etwas beunruhigt...
plan b ist, dass ich mich auf den boden werf und tot stell. mal schaun!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ahhh-ok'e
> 
> hmmm, obwohl mich das "was weniger anstrengendes" etwas beunruhigt...
> plan b ist, dass ich mich auf den boden werf und tot stell. mal schaun!



Falls ihr am Räuberfelsen vorbeikommt, schaut mal hin.
Vielleicht bin ich ja dorten.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Juni 2007)

alles klar-kommen wir auf jeden fall.
irgendwann halt.

oh, ich hab mich verschätzt, liegt doch nicht soooo direkt auf dem weg...
aber naja


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2007)

@reo

hast dich schon für was entschieden?
meine hand sieht schon wieder ganz fahrtüchtig aus. würde also morgen wahrscheinlich auch nach steinach fahren. (wetter müssen wir mal im auge behalten) und auf die 30 km mehr kommt es dann doch nicht drauf an.

wir könnten also zusammen fahre, wenn du bock hast.??


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2007)

jo, klar, können wir schon machen. Dank der Öffnungszeiten  müssen wir uns ja auch nicht übermäßig beeilen   

Nachdem die um 13 Uhr aufmachen, sollte es reichen, wenn wir um 11 hier losfahren. Irgendwelche Vorschläge bzgl. Radtransport? Ich hab zwar einen Radträger für zwei Räder, der aber nur an einem Polo 9N hängt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2007)

dann fahren wir mit meinem schiff. da passen die bikes schon ein. eins in kofferraum und eins auf die rückbank. das einzige, was kritische werden könnte, ist die musikalische beschallung. mein radio hat letzte nacht mucken gemacht. ich schick dir meine nummer mal noch, dann quatschen wir heut abend oder morgen vormittag noch mal kurz wegen treffpunkt.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2007)

Werde wohl etwas früher zum Mittagessen/Kaffee unten sein.
Wettervorhersage schaut ja für dorten garnet mal schlecht aus 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juni 2007)

Heut Stone Forest war genial   

Nur gefährliche Todesmutationsstahwoldstechungeheuer  

@STW    

@Jörg
Steinach seh ich morgen früh, Rad liegt aber noch im Auto  

Und die Lenzis haben mir noch mal Unterlagen geschickt   mit toller Panoramakarte


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2007)

ACHTUNG-----ACHTUNG-----ACHTUNG

hab grad mal mit meiner cousine telefoniert. die meinte, dass sich die fahrt zwischen sonneberg und steinach, aufgrund von zig tausend ampeln und schmalen straßen, ziehen könnte. 
also ist rechtzeitige anreise angesagt. 


@reo
würde sagen, wir treffen uns schon 10:30Uhr. gib mal bescheid, wenn du es noch hier liest!


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2007)

Alles Klar  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> ...Aber KinderDH  ...



Leider muss ich nochmal wegen dem Kinder DH nerven, da mir Singletrails wohl eher liegen, als knüppelharter ruppel DH.

Kann man den fahren, ohne weiter ärger zu bekommen? Officiell ist ja nur "die eine" Strecke freigegeben für Maundänbigäh, oder? Nicht dass man da irgendwelchen Wanderern begegnet und die sich dann wohl noch beschweren, dass dies und das usw....

Ich mein, Ihr seid ja alle doch etwas mehr bewandert, was den OKO angeht, als ich und deshalb auch die "blöden" fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Juni 2007)

@supahGee: ja , da schließ' ich mich an- staawold war echt spitzenmäßig   

volle rotze!!! da fällt ma gar net mehr ein dazu 

und die bedienung.... *seufz* 



aber die mutations-staawold-monster-blutsaug-viecher warn übel...

@jörg: hast as dann den spezialisten wo da rumturnt sind noch zeigt?!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Wenn du nächste Woche Tschechei machen willst und des mit Gk verbinden willst, dann mach doch Samstag Gk, dort übernachten, und Sonntag Sb.
> Weil dann könnte ich Samstag an den Gk nachkommen.



gk / spitzberg hab ich so geplant ...

wie war steinach ... würd mich jetzt schon mal interessieren


----------



## Stylo77 (11. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gk / spitzberg hab ich so geplant ...



der dh ist nächstes we noch nicht beahrbar  ! nur freeride ist offen 
(war sa da )


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gk / spitzberg hab ich so geplant ...
> 
> wie war steinach ... würd mich jetzt schon mal interessieren



irgendwie langweilig. Um die gesamte DH-Strecke zu fahren, braucht man einen Schlepplift und einen Sessellift = umsteigen mittendrin  Der Schlepplift lief aber nicht, deshab gingen nur die oberen 2/3 der Strecke. Das war nicht mal 1km  Im unteren Teil relativ steil, die insgesamt 4 Sprünge ließen sich auf Chickenways schneller umfahren als die Ideallinie über die Sprünge war  Also für einen Nachmittag schon ok, aber Wochenende oder so lohnt sich nicht. 

Es gibt dort noch ne zweite Strecke, etwas länger, aber ziemlich viele merkwürdige Kicker, die man nicht springen kann, weil sie viel zu dicht und zu unregelmäßig stehen. Eigentlich sind es mehr Kompressionen, wo man, wenn man zu schnell ist, voll in der Gabel landet...

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## dropoff888 (11. Juni 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Im unteren Teil relativ steil, die insgesamt 4 Sprünge ließen sich auf Chickenways schneller umfahren als die Ideallinie über die Sprünge war
> Es gibt dort noch ne zweite Strecke, etwas länger, aber ziemlich viele merkwürdige Kicker, die man nicht springen kann, weil sie viel zu dicht und zu unregelmäßig stehen. Eigentlich sind es mehr Kompressionen, wo man, wenn man zu schnell ist, voll in der Gabel landet...



so nen schwachsinn hab ich auch noch net gelesen


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juni 2007)

dropoff888 schrieb:


> so nen schwachsinn hab ich auch noch net gelesen



Schlechte Laune? Warst du schonmal dort?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> der dh ist nächstes we noch nicht beahrbar ! nur freeride ist offen
> (war sa da )


 
gut zu wissen   ... is dieses we der lift wohl schon gefahrn?


----------



## Stylo77 (11. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gut zu wissen   ... is dieses we der lift wohl schon gefahrn?



nee lift war noch nicht in betrieb  , sind aber die strecke mal abgelaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2007)

@Eman: Haben in Steinach so 2.5 Strecken. Eine längere, mit im ersten Bereich verdammt viele, denke natürlichen Bodenwellen, so wie bei uns untern.
Richtig was zum Pumpen...also man braucht nicht treten 
Insgesamt aber sehr flowig.
Genau sowas wir wir bräuchten.
Im Prinzip wie bei uns der untere Teil.
Und dann noch die steilere Haubtstrecke die sich einmal teilt.
Und die Hauptstrecke hat richtig Flow.
Hab eigentlich alle Sprünge ausgelassen. 
War ja zu wenig Zeit beim ersten mal um sich des alles genauer anzuschauen und dummerweise hat es ja auch so spaß gemacht.
Zwei davon reduzieren, denke ich, des Tempo wenn man sie net springt.
Bei den anderen ist des zeitmäßig net so wichtig.
Die Sprünge sind mit so Trefferlandungen   drumm hab ich mich nur mal aufs reine Fahren konzentriert.
Aber diese 730m Dh-Stercke hat mir schon echt gefallen zu fahren.
Dummersweise konnte man sich net die komplette Strecke anschauen wenn man nicht lust hat wieder hochzuschieben.
Aber man könnte natürlich so auch die Zeit vor 13Uhr nutzen
Ach und dann basteln sie noch ein paar große Sprünge auf der Piste.
An sich ist des Manko das man nur 4h am Tag fahren kann.
Bei Nässe wird es wohl kritisch  Wir hatten denke ich die fast bestmöglichen Bedingungen.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juni 2007)

au....
hab ich mich heute lang gemacht!
bin bei mittlerer geschwindigkeit etwas mit dem fuß vom pedal gerutscht und hab dann die körpermitte vom hinterreifen ans sattelrohr schieben lassen.
muss wohl noch ein paar meter weit gekommen sein - war schon recht dunkel um mich rum. auf alle fälle bin ich wie ein sasser sack (wasn vergleich) auf die hände gefallen und hab mir beide handgelenke gestaucht. gebrochen oder gerissen ist aber nix.

soweit so gut - wenn ich still liege, tut auch nix weh.
musste daher schon nach der dritten fahrt abbrechen und hab mir im netto noch schnell etwas tiefkühl-frischgemüse im beutel gekauft. mann - tut das kalte zeug gut  

mal ne frage - wie fährt man denn den drop ins steinfeld ohne dass die gabel durchhaut? ich will nun keine tipps bekommen die irgendwas mit abnehmen zu tun haben  

der neue kicker hinter dem stepup stepdown kommt gut, die kicker im hohlweg sind einigermaßen wegzudrücken...

grüße an flo,
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2007)

Um ins Steinfeld zu springen ohne das die Gabel durchschlägt mußt du nur.....abnehmen 
Glaube ich muß da auch mal wieder runterfahren, kann dir da jetzt keine Tips geben.
Die Kicker im Hohlweg kenn ich auch noch net, aber an dene kann man doch auch bestimmt vorbeiheizen wenn man net drüber will?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

hmm fürs 111 meilen rennen sind ja schon richtig viele leute angemeldet


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2007)

Ja, es werden von Tag zu Tag mehr 

Hab heut mein Bike wieder auf besser Bremspervormänz umgebaut.
Jetzt fühlt es sich aber wieder so schwer an.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

lenzerheide jetzt schon was entschieden? ...

zum glück bin ich halb totkrank und konnt heut net radfahrn ... regnet seit ner stunde 

@stylo ... lohnt sich das hinfahrn wenn der downhill gesperrt is?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich alle Sprünge ausgelassen.
> War ja zu wenig Zeit beim ersten mal um sich des alles genauer anzuschauen und dummerweise hat es ja auch so spaß gemacht.
> Zwei davon reduzieren, denke ich, des Tempo wenn man sie net springt.
> Bei den anderen ist des zeitmäßig net so wichtig.



bei den rennen ist es üblicherweise so, das man gezwungen wird die sprünge zu nehmen. die chickenways sind dann alles andere als flowig ausgeführt  ...

aus dem text les ich so raus, das es zwar schön war, aber das es sich net unbedingt lohnt extra hinzufahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bei den rennen ist es üblicherweise so, das man gezwungen wird die sprünge zu nehmen. die chickenways sind dann alles andere als flowig ausgeführt  ...
> 
> aus dem text les ich so raus, das es zwar schön war, aber das es sich net unbedingt lohnt extra hinzufahrn



Paperlapap. Werde vorher schon nommal hinfahren und alle Sprünge die man braucht machen.
Ist auf 12h schon eine richtig Ausdauersache mit 734734782369367³ Möglichkeiten an einem Baum hängenzubleiben oder eine Kurve net zu erwischen.

Wegen Lenzerheide....der Sportatschi möchte deswegen auch mal einen runden Tisch einberufen wegen wer wann wo und so.

Und gute Besserung.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Paperlapap. Werde vorher schon nommal hinfahren und alle Sprünge die man braucht machen.
> Ist auf 12h schon eine richtig Ausdauersache mit 734734782369367³ Möglichkeiten an einem Baum hängenzubleiben oder eine Kurve net zu erwischen.



glaub net das das mit der zwangslinie auch beim 111 meilen rennen gilt ... also keine panik 



> Wegen Lenzerheide....der Sportatschi möchte deswegen auch mal einen runden Tisch einberufen wegen wer wann wo und so.


japp ... langsam wirds halt schon mal zeit ... vor allem muss halt geklärt werden, wer mit wem runterfährt 



> Und gute Besserung.


thx ... geht schon aufwärts ... hab nur gestern gemerkt, das es ganz und gar net gut war rad zu fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> glaub net das das mit der zwangslinie auch beim 111 meilen rennen gilt ... also keine panik



Angeblich ist im unteren Drittel, den wir net liften konnten, ein Todessprung drinn den man zwangsweise fahren muß

Hast dich am Gardesee wohl übernommen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Angeblich ist im unteren Drittel, den wir net liften konnten, ein Todessprung drinn den man zwangsweise fahren muß
> 
> Hast dich am Gardesee wohl übernommen
> 
> G.




irgendwo da drüben is nen übles roadgap ... könnt natürlich sein das das in steinach is

gardasee übernommen ... ne ... hab davor schon gemerkt das ne erkältung im anmarsch ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

hmm hab mir grad mal steinach auf der trümmerbruch dvd angeschaut ... irgendwie haut deine beschreibung hinten und vorn net hin ... 

das is doch ne knuppelharte typische ost dh strecke ... wurzeltepiche geparrt mit kurven die man genau treffen muss ... das roadgap das ich meint is glaub ich auch dort ... sieht aber net so schlimm aus ... könnts aber trotzdem sein


----------



## Stylo77 (11. Juni 2007)

also fr schaut schon auch extrem spassig aus / allerdings kenn ich dich nur als heizer und weiss net ob es dir spass macht  
wir werden es am so mal ausprobiern


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> also fr schaut schon auch extrem spassig aus / allerdings kenn ich dich nur als heizer und weiss net ob es dir spass macht
> wir werden es am so mal ausprobiern




wo kommt nur dieses gerücht hier ... dann dürft ich ja niemals nach winterberg wollen 

also evtl bis sonntag


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juni 2007)

übles roadgab in thüringen?
kann es sein, dass du pößneck meinst:






ich war noch nie in steinach, könnt mir aber schon vorstellen dass es ein gap gibt, dass man drüber MUSS glaub ich aber eher nicht.

tim


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2007)

ich dacht jetzt mehr an rennstrecken ....

was die da drüben für gaps haben will ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das is doch ne knuppelharte typische ost dh strecke ... wurzeltepiche geparrt mit kurven die man genau treffen muss ...




Naja, des meinte ich ja mit den vielen Möglichkeiten wo dagegenzufahren oder vom Weg abzukommen.
Aber deswegen hat sie dennoch sehr viel Flow und macht richtig Spaß. 
Ist halt schon auch eine Strecke mit Bremspunkten die man net verpassen sollte
Aber für dich als Heizer ist des ja eh kein Problem.  

Ach, und man kann von dort aus wirklich den Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg sehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longboardrider (11. Juni 2007)

servus jungs,

mal ne ganz andere frage:

war letzten donnerstag (feiertag) auf dem naturlehrpfad richtung pfaben unterwegs. 

kurz vorm oturm ist mir ne gruppe biker zu fuss entgegengekommen. (einer mit oberkörper frei)   

waren nicht zufällig ein paar jungs von euch dabei?

gruß

lbr


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2007)

Glaub ich net. Ein Teil von uns war auf der Kösser und der andere am Oko.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juni 2007)

longboardrider schrieb:


> kurz vorm oturm ist mir ne gruppe biker zu fuss entgegengekommen. (einer mit oberkörper frei)



bergauf kann ich mir das bei jörg, andi und co (eman ausgenommen) schon vorstellen  , aber bergab ist das wohl eher ein ding der unmöglichkeit.


----------



## OLB Phil (12. Juni 2007)

@all

Sersen, und ja uns gibts auch noch!

Zuerst a mal die schlechten Nachrichten:
Nicki hat bösen Bodenkontakt am So am Oko gehabt und hat die 8. Rippe R angebrochen.
Ich hab meine neue RF Safty-Jacket getestet und hab nen Baum mitgenommen.
Jacke is aber SUPER! Schulter is noch heil! (Muss ja auch Nicki pflegen ) Dafür tun mir aber heut noch die Nüsse weh, weil saftiger vorbaukontakt 

@ jörg Sorry hab mail erst am SO gelesen da ich fr. nich in arbeit war und mails nich gecheckt hab.

@all Lenzerheider-Rider
Jo sollten wir machen wegen zusammensetzen.
wir haben woche davor und danach urlaub und haben mi. anreise und di. abreise geplant.
Sagt bescheid wegen wann wo treffen zwecks bla-plan usw.

CU Phil & Nicki


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2007)

Na dann erstmal gute Besserung. 
Aber die 8. Rippe ist ja netmal eine richtige Rippe sondern nur eine Falsche. 
Rippenverletzungen unterhalb der 7ten Rippe zählen nur so wie Parkplatzstürtze bei Stürtzen in Bikeparks 
Aber tut bestimmt auch 1-2Monate weh ....obwohl es netmal ne Richtige ist.
Dann tu mal gut pflegen.

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (12. Juni 2007)

hallo alle zusammen

ich war letztes wochenende im kleinwalsertal (bei oberstdorf/allgäu)
allein mit dem bike, auf ner berghütte
und hab tagsüber geile vertride-touren gemacht
teilweise musste ich das bike 1 stunde lang tragen und noch länger schieben, ca. 700 höhenmeter hoch  
mein höchster gipfel war 2230 m (hoher ifen) und hatte fast nur geröllfelder und schneefelder und klettersteige zu bieten...  

außerdem waren die wege ziemlich schmierig, wegen regen

am walmendingerhorn hab ich einen HAMMER-trail entdeckt
ist ein ca. 30 cm breiter wanderweg, der sich EPISCH-achterbahnmäßig durch die büsche, um serpentinen, felsen usw. schlängelt, ca. 600 höhenmeter tief 

wenn jemand mehr infos will um auch dorthin zu fahren, einfach mal melden
ich kanns jedenfalls nur empfehlen
es gibt in dem tal ungefähr 4-6 geile abfahrten, die fast 1000 höhenmeter tief sind (allerdings zum teil extrem steil / grobe geröllfelder ) und sack-steile serpentinen

ich fands jedenfalls geil, und ich weiß jetzt, dass unser höhenweg bei weitem nicht der steigste ist... )

richtung oberstdorf runter gibts übrigens eine ca. 8 kilometer fahrbare klamm ("breitach-klamm"), die mit nortshore-ähnlichen stegen ausgelegt ist, sogar ein tunnel und treppen...   und einfach nur geil

aber man sollte alle wege sehr früh am morgen fahren und nicht am wochenende (wegen der wanderer)


----------



## Stylo77 (12. Juni 2007)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen
> 
> ich war letztes wochenende im kleinwalsertal (bei oberstdorf/allgäu)
> allein mit dem bike, auf ner berghütte
> ...



des is ja toll


----------



## Nitrous-rider (13. Juni 2007)

hier sind noch fotos von meinem trip

mfg
chris


----------



## speedy_j (13. Juni 2007)

@nitrous
coole sache, wusste gar nicht, das der ifen so gut mit dem bike befahrbar ist. muss ich nächste woche auch mal ausprobieren.

das zweite bild: mir fallen die namen gerade nicht ein, aber auf dem linken gipfel und oberhalb der großen scharte vom rechten berg stand ich noch vor 3 monaten mit dem snowboard.


----------



## Jambo12 (13. Juni 2007)

hi is eure hp www.lettenbrueder.de eigendlich ein eingeschlafen weil alles is scho nimmer seit langer zeit erneuert worden und naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (13. Juni 2007)

eman hat keine zeit mehr sich noch großartig drum zu kümmern.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2007)

So isses.

@Speedy: Hmmh dummerweise geht hier des EmanSnowboardviedeo net, sonst häte ich es mal reintuben können.

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (13. Juni 2007)

@speedy:  der ifen ist definitiv NICHT gut mit dem bike befahrbar...
man muss ungefähr 200-300 höhenmeter bike tragen (bergschuhe pflicht !!)
man muss zum teil über steile schneefelder drüber, und leichte klettersteig-passagen (mit drahtseilen und trittstufen, also schon alpin) gehen/steigen
dazu hat man am besten eine hand am seil
ich wollte einfach mal auf den ifen hoch, und hab halt alles in kauf genommen ... )
die andere hand am bike am rücken (siehe www.vertriders.at)
dass einen die wanderer dort für crazy halten , ist sowieso klar

befahrbar ist gut
man kann auf dem oberen gipfelplatau ungefähr 150 höhenmeter abfahren (hauptsächlich geröllfeld und trail), dann wieder ca. 100 höhenmeter abklettern, dann wieder geröllfeld fahren, dann fängt ein geiler trail an (neben den ifenliften, auf der ostseite
hochgetragen hab ich von der westseite aus, von der schwarzwasserhütte

wenn du geile abfahrten suchst, geh ans walmendingerhorn (wenn du willst, sag ich dir ein paar geile abfahrten)

auf dem 2.bild der felsgipfel ist der widderstein... (über 2500m)
der kleinere, grüne berg links davor ist der bärenkopf
bist du da ne tour gegangen, mit deinem snowboard ??

oder meinst du das schigebiet kanzelwand/fellhorn ??


----------



## speedy_j (14. Juni 2007)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> @speedy:  der ifen ist definitiv NICHT gut mit dem bike befahrbar...



das hätte ,ich gewundert. war zwar noch nie oben, aber man sieht ja von den umliegenden gipfel sehr gut auf den ifen.




Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> wenn du geile abfahrten suchst, geh ans walmendingerhorn (wenn du willst, sag ich dir ein paar geile abfahrten)



kannst du gerne machen. wenn mein bike bis nächste woche fit ist, dann fahr ich ja mal wieder runter



Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> auf dem 2.bild der felsgipfel ist der widderstein... (über 2500m)
> der kleinere, grüne berg links davor ist der bärenkopf
> bist du da ne tour gegangen, mit deinem snowboard ??
> 
> oder meinst du das schigebiet kanzelwand/fellhorn ??



witterstein und bärenkopf sind schon richtig. die schöne abfahrt am witterstein nennt sich karlstor. bin mit kurzski und snowborad auf dem rücken rauf und umgekehrt wieder runter. 

ist kanzelwand/nebel-/fellnhorn eigentlich oben schon wieder schneefrei. die südhänge müssten es doch sein?



@jörg
hab das video schon vom stefan zugespielt bekommen.  der boarder wird sicher einen schreck fürs leben bekommen haben.  deswegen fahre ich ja nur noch abseits.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So isses.
> 
> @Speedy: Hmmh dummerweise geht hier des EmanSnowboardviedeo net, sonst häte ich es mal reintuben können.
> 
> G.



hmm ... warn das noch schöne zeite wo es genau richtig viel schnee im winter gab um mit dem bike spass zu haben 

@jörg..
wie schauts jetzt mit spitzberg aus? den downhill brauchst du ja sicher net


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juni 2007)

Hm könnma des GK, SB net ne Woche verschieben, weil
1. noch net alles offen
2.Mensch kaputt
3.Maschine kaputt.....


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2007)

hmm bin da wahrscheinlich in scoul ... 

wenn dann 2 wochen verschieben


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hm könnma des GK, SB net ne Woche verschieben, weil
> 1. noch net alles offen
> 2.Mensch kaputt
> 3.Maschine kaputt.....




boah ist da supahtschi unfit...


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juni 2007)

Wegen LH, Anmeldung...kostet des alles zusammen echt  76,95â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2007)

japp ...


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juni 2007)

Kann ma sich da net erst anmelden und irgendwann überweisen? 
Und "Verarbeitungsgebühr" 4   

Wie hastn du alter Hacker des gemacht?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2007)

per überweisung kosts doch nur 0,70 gebühr ... kann man da irgendwo auswählen ... kannst auf nen deutsches konto überweisen


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juni 2007)

So wenn jetz diese Überweisung auf ein Schweizer Nummernkonto auf den Cayman Islands mit Sitz in Luxemburg geklappt hat bin ich angemeldet


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2007)

@Eman: Was du bist nächste Woche in Scoul   
Von mir aus können wir Spitzberg verschieben und warten bis alles fertig ist. Aber ich würde natürlich auch mitfahren, bzw. am Samstag zum Gk nachkommen.
Hängt ganz von dir ab.
Andererseits sollten wir des Wochenende auf jedenfall mal alles mit Lenzerheide klären und da wäre der Sonntag (Vormittag )eine gute Gelegenheit.

So jetzt muß ich mal schnell schauen ab sich der Unfittschi schon angemeldet hat...die alte Langwierigkeitströte 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juni 2007)

Haha war schneller wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Haha war schneller wie du



Melde dich lieber an.
Habe noch keinen Glas auf der Meldeliste endeckt....habe sogar sicherheitshalber noch unter Scheibe und Flasche geschaut.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Juni 2007)

Hab ja grad erst, und wo kann ma da schaun  
Glaub hab des Team vergessen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hab ja grad erst, und wo kann ma da schaun
> Glaub hab des Team vergessen



Hier:

http://http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/bikeattack/

Der Stefan und ich waren heute mal am nassen Oko.....man ist die Strecke anstrengend.
Hab den Sprung ins Steinfeld heute mal Onefooted gemacht....aber den Fuß wieder auf Pedal zu bringen kann man sich fast abschmincken 

Jetzt geht des auch

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2007)

Oke ich hab gemerkt das es nicht geht 

http://http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=bikeattack+anmelden&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Geht auch net...jetzt bin ich überfragt warum die Verlinkungen net gehen???

Edit: Jetzt geht wenigstens des.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juni 2007)

so fertig mit 





des geht a nicht


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke ich hab gemerkt das es nicht geht
> 
> http://http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=bikeattack+anmelden&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> so fertig mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les beide Beiträge nommal...langsami 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Juni 2007)

wie schaut es denn aus?

lenzerheide würde ich schon gern mitfahren. bekommt man bei euch noch einen platz in den vielen vans, die ihr so habt?
allein da runter zu fahren wäre mir ein wenig zu aufwendig.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (14. Juni 2007)

@speedy:
kanzelwand-fellhorn-nebelhorn war ich nicht
aber viel schnee liegt dort nimmer
es sind halt in den nord-ost-seiten noch einige schneefelder drin, aber meistens nur in den geschützten rinnen, aber is kein problem

wenn ich dir touren/geile downhills  sagen soll, dann können wir mailen
weil das forum is dafür nicht so geeignet
meine adresse ist:    [email protected]
schreib mir einfach mal

warst du schon öfter zum biken im kleinwalsertal ????


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2007)

@Speedy: Bei den meisten ist noch net mal klar wann sie runterfahre  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Was du bist nächste Woche in Scoul
> Von mir aus können wir Spitzberg verschieben und warten bis alles fertig ist. Aber ich würde natürlich auch mitfahren, bzw. am Samstag zum Gk nachkommen.
> Hängt ganz von dir ab.
> Andererseits sollten wir des Wochenende auf jedenfall mal alles mit Lenzerheide klären und da wäre der Sonntag (Vormittag )eine gute Gelegenheit.
> ...



japp ... das lenzerheideprob  ... bin dieses WE wohl leider net zu haus

nächstes ziemlich sicher wirklich in scoul

zuerst sollt mal klar sein, wie lang jeder runterfährt
jörg und supah gee wohl ne woche
phil und nici ?
ich bin relativ frei in der planung ... 

der andy hat glaub ich solang zeit wie letztes mal (do - mo)

@speedy ... wie lang hattest denn gedacht runterzufahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

Ja, der Andy meinte so Do-Mo. Aber genau weiß er es noch net.
Ich Mo bis Mo wie halt der Supertschi hoffentlich 
Sonst weiß ich nix.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2007)

wolllen und können ist bei mir ein wenig das problem. wir haben auf arbeit momentan ne ganze menge zu tun und das wahrscheinlich bis ende august.
do-mo wäre sicher nicht das problem, bei einer ganzen woche muss ich erst mal die lage checken. das bekomme ich aber in den nächsten tage raus.


@nitrous
ich bin öfters in kempten, weil ich da schon mal gewohnt habe. wir fahren dann halt immer quer durch die allgäu alpen, wobei kein schwerpunkt auf dem kleinwalsertal steht. oft ist aber auch bergsteigen und klettersteige angesagt.
mail kommt heut mittag.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Juni 2007)

@Jörg
Ja wenn ich Urlaub krieg, was eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte.....
Mo -> Mo  
Gibt ja echt viel zu machen....rodeln...    
Nimmst du 2 Räder mit? Kann ich 2 mitnehmen  

@EMAN 
Ja Scoul is Coul  
Beim DH sind paar interessante Stellen drin....
Wenn du da bist solltest eigentlich auch mal die Uina Schlucht fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Ja wenn ich Urlaub krieg, was eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte.....
> Mo -> Mo
> Gibt ja echt viel zu machen....rodeln...
> ...


 
bin zum rennen da ... also keine zeit für anderes

lenzerheide ... falls mer zu 3. fahrn dann eher jeder nur ein bike  ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin zum rennen da ... also keine zeit für anderes
> 
> lenzerheide ... falls mer zu 3. fahrn dann eher jeder nur ein bike  ...



Ich nehme auf jedenfall 2 mit sonst hätte ich mir ja auch einen Lupo kaufen können. 
Des Problem ist da eher die Sache mit dem Sitzen und des ja schon bei 3 Rädern ohne Gepäck....und Ersatzteile.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

...Langweilig....

Und Speedy.....haste schon eine neue Gobel?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2007)

hmm jörg ... willst also das ganze we im fichtelgebirge sitzen bleiben

komm grad von ner tour mit nem fähigem führer (der der auch am okopf war) aus kelheim zurück ... man haben die schöne (und teils anstrengende) trails und beeindruckende landschaft links und rechts der donau


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2007)

ne, die gobel ist noch beim service von den schwarz/gelben. hab den dämpfer, wegen dem klackern, auch gleich mitgeschickt. hoffe ja mal, dass alles bis donnerstag wieder da ist. will ja eigentlich nächstes we, wenn das wetter passt, in die richtigen berge.

überlege aber, ob ich mir für den reinen bergabsport noch eine zweite gabel zulege. kann ja erst mal was gebrauchtes sein, aber halt mit einer feder drin. hab zwar noch ne nagelneue fox gabel hier rum liegen, die ist allerdings auch mit luft gedämpft und eigentlich wollte ich die los werden. 

wegen lh: also do-mo geht definitiv. jetzt müsst ihr mal schauen. wer wann wo mit fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm jörg ... willst also das ganze we im fichtelgebirge sitzen bleiben
> 
> komm grad von ner tour mit nem fähigem führer (der der auch am okopf war) aus kelheim zurück ... man haben die schöne (und teils anstrengende) trails und beeindruckende landschaft links und rechts der donau




Hmmh...morgen regnets wahrscheinlich und da hab ich jetzt für den Abend um 18Uhr schon Citybouldern ausgemacht.....weil ja morgen eh mein net so früh rauskomm Tag ist 
Hat eben eh so einen Regensturm gegeben das scheinbar so ziemlich alle Feuerwehren und alles was Sirenen hat danach ausgerücken mußte. 

Sonntag werd ich wohl jetzt einen richtigen Traingstag einlegen, da ich ja eh mittlerweile zugesagt hab am Berg zu sein...halt mal 4-5h ohne Pause in schnell durchfahren.

Aber würde auf jedenfall mal runterkommen deine ganzen neuen Trail ausprobieren(also die Schönsten)....auch unter der Woche. 
Falls die dich mal einen Tag vor die Tür setzen bei deine Arbeitsstelle weil du irgendwas durchgebrannt hast. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne, die gobel ist noch beim service von den schwarz/gelben. hab den dämpfer, wegen dem klackern, auch gleich mitgeschickt. hoffe ja mal, dass alles bis donnerstag wieder da ist. will ja eigentlich nächstes we, wenn das wetter passt, in die richtigen berge.
> 
> überlege aber, ob ich mir für den reinen bergabsport noch eine zweite gabel zulege. kann ja erst mal was gebrauchtes sein, aber halt mit einer feder drin. hab zwar noch ne nagelneue fox gabel hier rum liegen, die ist allerdings auch mit luft gedämpft und eigentlich wollte ich die los werden.
> 
> wegen lh: also do-mo geht definitiv. jetzt müsst ihr mal schauen. wer wann wo mit fährt.



Ach, für Lenzerheide sind fei Öl/Stahlfedergabeln vorgeschrieben.
Sonst bekommt man ein 1stündige Zeitstrafe.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sonntag werd ich wohl jetzt einen richtigen Traingstag einlegen, da ich ja eh mittlerweile zugesagt hab am Berg zu sein...halt mal 4-5h ohne Pause in schnell durchfahren.



wenn ich immer will geht das net  ... mal schauen ob ich die 111 meilen überhaupt mitfahr


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn ich immer will geht das net  ... mal schauen ob ich die 111 meilen überhaupt mitfahr




Also des mit dem Trainingstag ist natürlich jetzt nur mal mein Wunschgedanke ....weil dieser Tag ja langsam und ungewiß da oben startet 
Aber ich hoffe des einfach mal 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2007)

na ja, die stunde hole ich doch locker bei den 200hm wieder raus. 
werd dafür extra dieses wochenende, mal ein strassentraining mit dem singlespeeder einlegen.... so 100 bis 120 km. 

hab grad was schokierendes gesehen. ich glaube, ich höre auf mit trialen. der junge ist erst 15!  http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Chekin91


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ja, die stunde hole ich doch locker bei den 200hm wieder raus.
> werd dafür extra dieses wochenende, mal ein strassentraining mit dem singlespeeder einlegen.... so 100 bis 120 km.
> 
> hab grad was schokierendes gesehen. ich glaube, ich höre auf mit trialen. der junge ist erst 15!  http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Chekin91



Die Seite geht bei mir net.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2007)

kann fast nicht sein. mit einen stinknormalen browser sollte das schon klappen. hast irgendwelche filter drin? 
du musst das video extra noch "per hand" runter laden.

oder probier es mal so: http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/Chekin91/ONLYbikes5.wmv

so, muss ins bettchen, da ich morgen wieder auf arbeit erscheinen darf.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kann fast nicht sein. mit einen stinknormalen browser sollte das schon klappen. hast irgendwelche filter drin?
> du musst das video extra noch "per hand" runter laden.
> 
> oder probier es mal so: http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/Chekin91/ONLYbikes5.wmv
> ...



Ja, Filter...bin ja net daheim 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

@Eman: Schon gesehen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhTuTNd3l5s


G.


----------



## OLB Phil (16. Juni 2007)

@all Lenzerhaider

Nicki und ich haben Miwo Anreise & Di Abreise geplant.

Wer is morgen Oko? kommen auch Nicki halt leider nur als Zuschauerrin wegen Rippe


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin morgen jetzt auch am Oko oben mittlerweile.


Kaum probiert man einen neuen Sport aus regnets Ham and Eggs wir aus Kübeln. 
Hab mir nämlich gestern aus Langeweile eine Slackline geinternettet.
Gestern bestellt heute da....anders wie bei Bikeshops, aber des Zeug ist dafür ja  auch alles so konstruiert das es hält

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Juni 2007)

Jörg lernt Seiltanzen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2007)

Genau.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2007)

war heut in spicak ... echt net was die da auf die beine stellen. irgendwie ne volle achterbahn mit nen paar mach7 anliegern. is zu vergleichen mit dem neuen geisskopf freeride. nur halt länger und mehr varianz drinnen. 

wenn die so weitermachen wirds ne konkurrenz zu bischofsmais ... nen bx fehlt halt noch und wird glaub ich auch schwierig an dem berg.
aber das gelände insgesamt hat potential ... da würd ich gern bauen 

würd mal vorschlagen ... falls das wetter passt und wer bock hat  ... am WE 30. / 1.Juli mal nen GK / Spicak weekend zu machen. 
@jörg ... so als training für die 111 meilen 

nächstes WE geht net da ich da net dabei sein kann


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2007)

war heut viel los in spicak ?
und bist den downhill gefahren ?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2007)

heut war fast zuviel los in spicak ... massenhaft tschechen ... 
die bekommen das mitm lift auch net so wirklich gut hin ... irgendwie werden da alle bikes aneinander hingestellt ... dann fällt die hälfte um ... das liftpersonal nimmt dann halt irgendwelche ... kann auch mal länger dauern bis das bike oben ankommt 
zudem schalten die oft schnell langsam zum bike ein und aushängen. die meiste zeit fährst mit so 1m/sek. oder so ähnlich ... naja ... aber irgendwann is man dann doch oben

downhill bin ich net gefahrn ... die eine strecke war schön genug  hab auch nichts von nem dh gesehen und auch keinen wo anders fahren sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2007)

ok werd mich morgen mal überraschen lassen  
downhill-stücke die ich letzte woche abgelaufen bin waren echt heftig 
aber halt net offizell freigegeben   wegen naturschutz


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ..........würd mal vorschlagen ... falls das wetter passt und wer bock hat  ... am WE 30. / 1.Juli mal nen GK / Spicak weekend zu machen.
> ...



Der 30te ist für mich zwar wieder suboptimal, hab ich eben im Kalender gesehen, aber insgesamt würde das schon gehn. 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Juni 2007)

> die bekommen das mitm lift auch net so wirklich gut hin ... irgendwie werden da alle bikes aneinander hingestellt ... dann fällt die hälfte um ... das liftpersonal nimmt dann halt irgendwelche ... kann auch mal länger dauern bis das bike oben ankommt



Also ähnlich wie Chatel Bikepark in Frankreich und man oben steht und hofft dass das eigene Radl noch ankommt und wenn man viel Pech hat, kommts überhaupt nich mehr. So wurden letzes Jahr in Frankreich einige Räder geklaut. Altes hin, "anders überlegt" und neues weggenommen vom Haufen.

Wenn man zu zweit ist, sollte immer einer unten bleiben bis die Räder wirklich im Lift sind und einer oben der sie empfängt.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2007)

@Suppentschi: Jetzt stehste drinn.

Hab heute Vormittag mal meine neuen Tourenschinbeinschoner ausprobiert.
Funktionieren echt gut. 
Aber der 3er Weg vom Bayreuter Haus ist echt großteils richtig kaputt  
Mußte schon 2mal anhalten weil ich dachte mich verfahren zu haben.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2007)

mach ma bild rein wie die jetzt aussehen. weil die grafiken im inet sind ja immer ungut.... sind se echt so luftig???


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2007)

ich wär morgen abend mal zur abwechslung wieder daheim ... wer zeit und lust zu irgendwas?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2007)

Hmmh.....bin mal wieder in der Arbeit zu der Zeit 
Obwohl ich Lust hätte. Aber wenn ich morgen eher heimgeh kann ich keinen ganzen Tag daheim bleiben 


@SportaStefan: Sind echt luftig im Schienbeinbereich, also solange du fährst fängste echt net zu schwitzen drunter an.
Habe sie erst überstrapaziert auf dem letzten km bei 29Ze wo ich nommal richtig Gas gegeben hab und sie dann daheim beim Abtropfen net gleich runter hab. 
Zum Dh würde ich sie aber net anziehen, zum Touren ideal...Pedalschutz und so.
Verrutschen tun sie keinen mm
Bild geht gerade net.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich wär morgen abend mal zur abwechslung wieder daheim ... wer zeit und lust zu irgendwas?



du hast ne gabe dann zeit zu haben wenn ich keine hab  

schreib am donnerstag abitur  
muss i schon nochmal nei gucken in die bücher, jetzt wo ich in diesen wochen zwei 2er Schandflecken ausgebügelt hab


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2007)

ok ... dann komm ich halt gar nimmer heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> du hast ne gabe dann zeit zu haben wenn ich keine hab
> 
> schreib am donnerstag abitur
> muss i schon nochmal nei gucken in die bücher, jetzt wo ich in diesen wochen zwei 2er Schandflecken ausgebügelt hab



dir is schon klar das zu gut auch wieder schlecht ist ....


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2007)

hmm ne idee hab ich noch gehabt ... wir könnten uns mal wieder shirts machen lassen und in lenzerheide alle mit einheitlicher farbe antreten


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ne idee hab ich noch gehabt ... wir könnten uns mal wieder shirts machen lassen und in lenzerheide alle mit einheitlicher farbe antreten



Ja, haben wir Sonntag auch drüber geredet, über neue Shörts.
Der Andy würde sich schon drum kümmern. 
Er braucht nur dieses Ding wo des Zeug drauf ist.
Hab nämlich keine Roten mehr die ganz sind
Dann fahren wir aber alle in rot, weil des sticht auf Fotos und Videos immer schön raus.


@Stefan: Dann fahr halt morgen eine Abitour 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2007)

t-shörts sind ne gute idee !!  

brauch a n paar stück

nee zu gut ist nie schlecht und ausserdem hab ich schon einen 2er festbetoniert da ich damals meinen lernschwerpunkt auf ein anders fach konzentrieren musste...   

mhm die abitour ist a schon eingeplant.. allerdings in flüssiger form.  
aber abi ist ja nur die kleine prüfung vor *big whoop*


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> .....
> nee zu gut ist nie schlecht....



Zu gut ist immer schlecht, weil es ja "zu gut" ist und deswegen nicht gut.
Es gibt ja nur "gut oder schlecht" und da zu gut net gut ist scheidet gut für zu gut aus und ist automatisch schlecht.

Aber nach dem big whoop ist eh alles anders 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, haben wir Sonntag auch drüber geredet, über neue Shörts.
> Der Andy würde sich schon drum kümmern.
> Er braucht nur dieses Ding wo des Zeug drauf ist.
> Hab nämlich keine Roten mehr die ganz sind
> ...


 
ja an rot dacht ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2007)

Bist jetzt des Wochenende weg oder doch net?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2007)

bin in scoul ... hat sich zufällig so ergeben das ich mitfahrn kann


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2007)

Klappt des jetzt mit dem 30.Gk/1.Spitzberg....wenn´s Wetter paßt.
Muß nur rechtzeitig die Zeit fürs Kinderklettern am 30. auf Vormittag legen damit ich noch ein wenig Gk nutzen hab.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zu gut ist immer schlecht, weil es ja "zu gut" ist und deswegen nicht gut.
> Es gibt ja nur "gut oder schlecht" und da zu gut net gut ist scheidet gut für zu gut aus und ist automatisch schlecht.
> 
> Aber nach dem big whoop ist eh alles anders
> ...



stimmt big whoop ist einfach so... naja  

ja rot und nicht zu vergessen orange  

nein nein zu gut heißt halt nicht gut aber deswegen noch lang nicht schlecht. nur anders


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Klappt des jetzt mit dem 30.Gk/1.Spitzberg....wenn´s Wetter paßt.
> Muß nur rechtzeitig die Zeit fürs Kinderklettern am 30. auf Vormittag legen damit ich noch ein wenig Gk nutzen hab.
> 
> G.




japp ... hab das so geplant ... 

das we drauf dann die 111meilen ... man was für ein freizeitstress


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> stimmt big whoop ist einfach so... naja
> 
> ja rot und nicht zu vergessen orange
> 
> nein nein zu gut heißt halt nicht gut aber deswegen noch lang nicht schlecht. nur anders



Mit "zu" ist immer schlecht.
Gehste einkaufen und der Laden ist "zu"  ist des schlecht. Dann biste nämlich "zu" bald oder "zu" spät drann.
Wärste nur bald oder spät drann wäre es gut....oder zumindest net schlecht.

So jetzt nichts wie raus um 22:27 Uhr kann man die EiEsEs mit Space Shuttle draußen oben sehen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... hab das so geplant ...
> 
> das we drauf dann die 111meilen ... man was für ein freizeitstress




So, wieder da. War ein kurzes Schauspiel.
Ja, der Freizeitstreß und dazwischen muß man auch noch arbeiten ...nichts für schwache Nerven.
Werde wohl des Wochenende nommal nach Steinach fahren um mir den Rest der Strecke anzuschauen.
Trotz der mießen Wetterprognose  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2007)

so ganz nebenbei erwähnt müss mer auch noch nach wberg


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2007)

Wie wäre es mit 11-13. Juli.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Juni 2007)

Und war heut was im TV  

Für LH, n einheitliches T-Shirt is gut  
Rot  
Nur kann ma vielleicht am Rückendesign was ändern   
Des "Fichtlmountain"-Logo in klein so oben wär doch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Und war heut was im TV
> 
> Für LH, n einheitliches T-Shirt is gut
> Rot
> ...



Keine Ahnung? 
Fichtlmountainlogo hat zuviele Farben und ist deswegen unrentabel.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Juni 2007)

ich will auch shirts....

hmm, des wars scho 
dere,
da ottl


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit 11-13. Juli.
> 
> G.




hmm ... da müsst der drq ja auch zeit haben 

@marco ... der jörg hat recht ... so nen vielfarbiges logo wird zu teuer und aufwendig ... was könnt mer denn einfarbiges draufmachen?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... da müsst der drq ja auch zeit haben
> 
> @marco ... der jörg hat recht ... so nen vielfarbiges logo wird zu teuer und aufwendig ... was könnt mer denn einfarbiges draufmachen?



Man hab ich jetzt wegen drq überlegt was des ist  
Stmmt, Hochzeit ist vorbei, Arbeit ist keine, Ferien braucht er nimmer.

@drq: Und hast es jetzt geschafft oder bist durchgefallen und mußtnommal von vorne anfangen?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man hab ich jetzt wegen drq überlegt was des ist
> Stmmt, Hochzeit ist vorbei, Arbeit ist keine, Ferien braucht er nimmer.
> 
> @drq: Und hast es jetzt geschafft oder bist durchgefallen und mußtnommal von vorne anfangen?
> ...



mhm ich konnts gar nicht nicht schaffen. hätte ne 9 schreiben müssen dass ich durchgefallen wär und da unser schulsystem nur bis 6 geht hab ichs eh schon geschaft gehabt ging nur darum mit welcher note.

@ eman stimmt da hab ich theoretisch zeit... hast du ne kopie von meinem terminkalender??   

wie wärs mit "Sportastefan" auf allen shirts  

und ich will eins in orange special edition versteh sich  

ansonsten find ich se so wie sie waren ganz okay....


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman stimmt da hab ich theoretisch zeit... hast du ne kopie von meinem terminkalender??



wie schauts mit geisskopf und spitzberg aus?


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2007)

mhm die kommenden 3 we s geht bei mir goar nix.  

danach wirds dann wieder schlagartig besser


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2007)

mhm hab mir übrigends heut n neues fahrradbeförderungsmittel bestellt


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2007)

hmm das gleiche wie der jörg hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2007)

nö dat da... 

weiß nur nicht ob ich esp mit ordern soll oder ob mans nicht braucht...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2007)

hmm  ... jetzt bin dann ich bald an der reihe nen biketransporter zu kaufen ... 

seh im moment aber keinen grund dazu für 5 minuten zusammenbau des rades soviel geld zu opfern ...


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2007)

was heißt hier geld opfern.

das geld ist ja nicht weg, es ist halt nur wo anders  

mhm naja meiner hat halt schon 215.000 km drauf und des bei nem benzin-turbo kanns schon passieren dass da mal was flöten geht.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Juni 2007)

@wegen shirts
Und des Logo einfarbig? Vorne is doch bei rot, weiß oder?
Geht des in (glitzer)silber


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @wegen shirts
> Und des Logo einfarbig? Vorne is doch bei rot, weiß oder?
> Geht des in (glitzer)silber



    

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Juni 2007)

he mädels,
wird das mit den shirts neu reine lh-interne sache oder kann ich mich auch noch mit anschließen. lh fällt aus zeit und geldmangel für mich flach. ich muss ja im sommer eine woche österreich und eine woche lesgets finanzieren 

meine handgelenke tun immer noch weh unter last - werd wohl mal an protektoren denken müssen  

dann bis dann,
bruchpilot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2007)

ne net intern ... und bist ja eh fast nen lb  

lesgets ... ach da hast meinen vollen neid


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2007)

@Hoftim: Solange du keine in Neonfarben willst ist des eher kein Problem....oder ständig irgendwelche Ideeen wie der Suppentschi hast 

@Alle Fichtelgebirgskenner: Na wo ist des wo der künstliche Fluß über den echten geht?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2007)

ganz klar des ist doch der aquädukt bei ninive oder????


----------



## meuse1 (21. Juni 2007)

HI

kenn wer die strecke beim bibersbacherberg war da letztens und hab a zerstörte stecke gefunden muss aba mal ganz geil gewessen sein naja ,servus wastel bin der der mal so a billig HAI hatte.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> nö dat da...
> 
> weiß nur nicht ob ich esp mit ordern soll oder ob mans nicht braucht...



was kostest denn so ein spaß und was hast jetzt für ein auto?

meiner hat ja schon über 270tkm drauf und hat gestern mit viel lob den tüv bestanden. also an weggeben ist nicht zu denken und für den einzelbiketransport brauche ich 2 minuten.

thema lenzerheide. ich sollte mich langsam mal anmelden.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was kostest denn so ein spaß und was hast jetzt für ein auto?
> 
> meiner hat ja schon über 270tkm drauf und hat gestern mit viel lob den tüv bestanden. also an weggeben ist nicht zu denken und für den einzelbiketransport brauche ich 2 minuten.




hab zur zeit nen a4 avant von 2000

mhm sagen wir mal so, mir hat der preis gefallen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juni 2007)

ich hasse bunt!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juni 2007)

ausser sonne. die mag ich.

und grün.


----------



## FO-mega Local (21. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> nö dat da...
> 
> weiß nur nicht ob ich esp mit ordern soll oder ob mans nicht braucht...





das ist doch ein Abstieg in die Audoklasse Unterliga...vom Audi auf nen VW


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2007)

naja ... schon schlimm das man, dass das bike reinpasst absteigen muss 

das vw gefährt an das ich denk kost ne ecke mehr  ... dann lieber bike zerlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (22. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> hab zur zeit nen a4 avant von 2000
> 
> mhm sagen wir mal so, mir hat der preis gefallen



na wenn es schon so ein neuer audi ist, dann stoß ihn jetzt lieber ab. da hast schon recht, dass die motoren nicht mehr so die ewigkeit halten.

von abstieg würde ich nicht reden. es ist dann ein vernuftkauf und sowas zeugt von reife.

was hat denn der vw für ein verbrauch?

wenn du halbwegs die situation einschätzen kannst, dann würde ich den ganzen sicherheitsschnickschnack nicht mi ordern. macht das auto nur unnötig schwer.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2007)

@LB Sportastefan:Und nimm Öl/Stahlfederdämpfer.....sonst mußt ständig unters Auto krichen um den Luftdruck zu überprüfen 

Und des Aquädukt ist älter wie das von dir erwähnte 


@Speedy: Heutzutage ist VW zu kaufen schon lange kein Vernunftkauf mehr.
Aber dafür schaut er schön aus....und des ist ja wohl das wichtigste 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Juni 2007)

@jörg:
du hast doch a totem coil oda?bist du damit zufrieden?irgendwelche tipps?


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juni 2007)

naja ich wollt halt meinen so lang er noch geht und nix kaputt ist umsetzten solang ich noch was für bekomm. 

@ FO-mega Local:   mhm ich würde trotzdem eher von aufstieg sprechen wenn man die ausstatung des audis zum vw vergleicht !!! und qualitativ ist da eh kein unterschied.

@ eman mhm klingt nach nem T5

@ speedy_j  mhm ich denk ma so 7-8 oder so. weiß nicht. habe aber geplant später evtl. auf autogas umzurüsten und somit die spritkosten zu halbieren  
dies wiederum wär ebenfalls mit nen ü200000 auto unrentabel gewesen

@ jörg ja hab stahlfeder


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2007)

also willst nen benziner kaufen? ... is es net sinnvoller gleich nen diesel zu kaufen und auf gas zu verzichten ...


----------



## FO-mega Local (22. Juni 2007)

Gas ist geil!!! kostet die hälfte von diesel...rentiert sich aufjedenfall.

also ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht nen Quad anschaffe und mir nen Biketräger hinten drauf bastel.

naja, Preis Leistung ist bei deutschen Autos eh fürm Arsch, lieber nen Japsen! 
Kumpel hat auch so nen vw Teil, hat 22000 teuros auf den Tisch gelegt und hat nen Plastiklenkrad...sehr geil... oder Mom kaufte sich nen Polo für 14000, der schaut von innen nur noch billig aus.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juni 2007)

nee nicht wirklich. da die umrüstkosten niedriger sind als der mehrpreis des diesels und wenn man verbrauch und literpreis vergleicht spart man sich beim diesel zum benziner etwa 25% bei gas zu benzin 50%


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juni 2007)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> Gas ist geil!!! kostet die hälfte von diesel...rentiert sich aufjedenfall.
> 
> also ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht nen Quad anschaffe und mir nen Biketräger hinten drauf bastel.




hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber wenn dann n gscheites quad mit 350ccm aufwärts weil sonst geht ja nix. des kost aber auch 6000 aufwärts und braucht auch 5 liter...

nee 50 % zu diesel sind falsch. der literpreis ist zwar die hälfte allerdings steigt der verbrauch bei gas um ca 10 % gegenüber benzin und n diesel bei gleicher kw-zahl genehmigt sich ja auch 15% - 20% weniger als n benziner


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> also willst nen benziner kaufen? ... is es net sinnvoller gleich nen diesel zu kaufen und auf gas zu verzichten ...



was heißt hier will. hab ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2007)

Was der Eman kauft sich einen T5.........ist da dann ein Arnold Schwarzenegger dabei 

War heut Vormittag wegen des noch schönem Wetters mal kurz uber den Nußhart fahren.
Also irgendwie ist die erste Schlüsselstelle verändert und des Steilstück nach dem Seehaus kurz vor der ersten Forststraße ist total....bald wieder so wie früher.
Also es ist jetzt schlimmer zu laufe bzw, zu fahren wie vor den fränkischen Gebirgswanderwegsveränderungen     

@Sportastefanie: Bist du eigentlich daheim??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @jörg:
> du hast doch a totem coil oda?bist du damit zufrieden?irgendwelche tipps?



Hab sie schon wieder rausgehauen.
Mein Hauptproblem war eigentlich das die XT Bremse mit keiner 220mm Scheibe so richtig harmoniert hat.
Die Nebenprobleme waren knarzende Kronen und defekte Druckstufe.
Werde sie aber einschicken um des beheben zu lassen....bin ja net der einzige mit den beiden Problemen 
Aber sonst hat sie mir schon zugesagt.
Hab sie eigentlich ungern wieder rausgebaut 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Juni 2007)

die wird in meinem neuen ignition a drin sein! in 2-3 wochen ists soweit


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sportastefanie: Bist du eigentlich daheim??
> 
> G.



nee war schule. jetzt bin ich daheim.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> nee war schule. jetzt bin ich daheim.



Jetzt plätschts aber runter 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juni 2007)

ja wir hab schon a komisches wetter zur zeit... jeden tag sonne und regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2007)

So jetzt scheint die Sonne wieder. 
Werde mir mal die MBR Dvd ansehen und dann ein wenig RMX´n.
Soll ja ein gutes Klausmanninterview drauf sein.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juni 2007)

LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> @LB Sportastefan:Und nimm Ãl/StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer.....sonst muÃt stÃ¤ndig unters Auto krichen um den Luftdruck zu Ã¼berprÃ¼fen
> 
> Und des AquÃ¤dukt ist Ã¤lter wie das von dir erwÃ¤hnte
> 
> ...



das war aber ein ganz schÃ¶ner wink mit dem zaunpfahl.   die gobel und der dÃ¤mpfer sind immer noch nicht zurÃ¼ck.   schon blÃ¶d, wenn einem sowas in der hauptsaison passiert.

das bei vw die vernuft auch schon auf der strecke geblieben ist, stimmt schon, aber gegenÃ¼ber audi gehts noch halbwegs. was die heutigen autos kosten ist schon heftig. da hab ich doch jetzt lieber noch mal 1400â¬ in meinen reingesteckt. da weiÃ ich wenigstens, dass die elektronik mich nicht groÃartig am fahren hindern kann und das der mechaniker keinen laptop benÃ¶tig um einem fehler zu finden.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (23. Juni 2007)

servus mitandand

macht ihr morgen irgendne tour ? oder okolieren ?

chris


----------



## TimvonHof (24. Juni 2007)

aloha!
hat einer von euch in der Woche zwischen 9. und 14 juli lust in irgeneinen park zu fahren. wollte mir spicak mal anschauen und/oder oberammergau (sobald ich die öffnungszeiten unter der woche rausbekommen habe)

ansonsten ist winterberg auch ne alternative, bin aber halt mal wieder a-line unterwegs...

tim


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Juni 2007)

War heut ja doch n schöner Tag  

Braucht wer was von  Bike


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> aloha!
> hat einer von euch in der Woche zwischen 9. und 14 juli lust in irgeneinen park zu fahren. wollte mir spicak mal anschauen und/oder oberammergau (sobald ich die öffnungszeiten unter der woche rausbekommen habe)
> 
> ansonsten ist winterberg auch ne alternative, bin aber halt mal wieder a-line unterwegs...
> ...




portes du soleil 

scuol war geil ... aber für nen deutschen mittelgebirgsindianer einfach zu lang um nen guten lauf runterzubringen ...


----------



## Nitrous-rider (24. Juni 2007)

00


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2007)

Nitrous-rider schrieb:


> hy
> 
> @ emän
> @ jörg
> ...



seid ihr jetzt ganz wahnsinnig geworden ... das wird ja überhaupt net auffallen  ... und es wird net lange dauern bis einer draufkommt das das wir warn


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2007)

......und unklug des auch noch in einem Forum mit Bildern zu posten 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Juni 2007)

...sehr gewagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nitrous-rider (25. Juni 2007)

sorry, 

aber die wanderer ham ja auch interesse, dass man nicht ewig um bäum rum laufen muss...

es wurde ja auch kein flurschaden angerichtet, wurde NUR DAS ALLERNÖTIGSTE gemacht.
normalerweise werden doch überall die wege wieder freigesägt, nur das es halt DORT sonst keiner macht (oder es 1-2 jahre lang dauert)

so dass man wieder durchfahren kann.
das können genausogut Waldarbeiter gewesen sein.... 

hab gedacht, ihr hättet auch interesse daran.

und wegen 4 "holzbrettchen" (die keine sau stören), verteilt auf die ganzen trail, wird sich doch keiner aufregen ...


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Juni 2007)

tja...aber vielleicht fühlt sich dann trotzdem der zugehörige förster pikiert ,weil er nicht mal gefragt wurde oder so...
soll ja so seltsame menschen geben...

nebenbei wird dann gle4ich wieder verallgemeinert,dass da ja noch mehr gebaut wird und der wald verunstaltet ...


----------



## Magister (25. Juni 2007)

Leute ihr braucht euch da jetzte nich so aufregen oder??

Weil irgendwie kommts so rüber als währt ihr die Förster und nich die Biker...

und was soll das bitte fürn schaden angerichtet haben?? die vier bretchen??

Außerdem sollten sich eigentlich alle freun:

Die Biker das se endlich wieder fahrn können, die Wanderer das se sich nichmehr großartig verrenken müssen um weiter zu kommen und der Förster weil dem eigentlich einiges an Arbeit abgenommen worden ist...

das is meine meinung...

Timo


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juni 2007)

So langsam müsste es aber mal bis zum letzten  vorgedrungen sein, dass das Fichtelgebirge auf uns FRider nicht so ganz 100% positiv zu sprechen ist....
Und mit solchen Aktionen (die ja vielleicht wirklich keinen stören würden...) macht man das ganze nur noch schlimmer...
Dann dauert es auch bei uns nicht mehr lange und irgendwelche Drähte sind quer übern Weg gespannt


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2007)

naja ... hoff mer mal das mer glück haben und nichts passiert


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2007)

@Eman: Wie wars denn überhaupt in Scoul.....wievielter biste denn geworden?
Bin am Sonntag auch mal zum trainieren gekommen.
Und jetzt dann versuch ich auch noch 1000Hm´s mit schwerem Bike und weichen Reifen zu fahren.
Des gute an dem Wetter ist einfach die frische Luft 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und jetzt dann versuch ich auch noch 1000Hm´s mit schwerem Bike und weichen Reifen zu fahren.
> 
> G.



Bergauf oder bergab


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Bergauf oder bergab


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2007)

Hm´s sind immer bergauf, sonst wären es ja Tm´s  

Nach 20.17km und 1h3min hatte ich erst ganz genau 300Hm´s und meine Parkzeit war parkscheibentechnisch abgelaufen
Außerdem hat mich gefroren durchzugsmäßig bzw. ich war zu dünn bekleidet und habe abgebrochen
Hat mir aber eh gereicht, sonst hätte ich noch einen Drehwurm bekommen.
Bei max 23.5km/h bergab sind die Betonpfeiler doch schon oft sehr nahe gekommen. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Wie wars denn überhaupt in Scoul.....wievielter biste denn geworden?
> Bin am Sonntag auch mal zum trainieren gekommen.
> Und jetzt dann versuch ich auch noch 1000Hm´s mit schwerem Bike und weichen Reifen zu fahren.
> Des gute an dem Wetter ist einfach die frische Luft
> ...



scoul war echt gut ... samstag sonntag geilstes wetter ... klarer blick in die berge
strecke is lang schnell und anspruchsvoll so wie es sich gehört. platziert bin ich genau da wo ich immer war ... soll heissen der der immer so schnell war wie ich wars wieder  also nichts verlernt und auch nicht gelernt 
platz 28 / 73 bei free herren

mein autofahrer is leider sonntag früh bös gestürzt am zieldouble ... bild von 06 ... http://www.snowfactory.com/photos/i...?resize=1&image=IMG_2288.JPG&screenwidth=1600 , rundrum aufgeschürft ... schulter angeknachst ... aber geht schon wieder aufwärts


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2007)

Ja hübscher Zielsprung ......oder sind die Punkte auf der Wiese Ameisen 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Juni 2007)

Wie war der fettere Sprung vor dem Dabbl  
Warst im Thermalbad ?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2007)

welcher fettere Sprung? die zwei doubles davor meinst ... ne sowas lang ich net an ...

der steindrop war schön ...


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Juni 2007)

Ja den Steindrop mein ich... 

Des WE GK,SB wird wohl ins Wasser fallen oder  
Hab eh keine Bremse


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2007)

ne hab grad mitm jörg telfoniert ... wir wollen schon dran festhalten wenns geht ... weil die woche danach ja steinach is ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2007)

mhm wollt ihr des we fahren? weil des we kann ich nicht... ist des we vor big whoop und dann... fertig  . wie gehts eigentlich bei dir voran eman?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2007)

das problem is halt das dieses we wenns wetter passt eines der letzten passenden is

das drauf is dann steinach ...

winterberg sollt mer auch mal noch

dann is auch schon fast wieder lenzerheide 

wies bei mir läuft ... 22 (echte) seiten hab ich bis jetzt ... hab mich aber ans wirklich entscheidende noch net ran gemacht


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2007)

ha dann werd ich also doch noch vor dir fertig  

nee schon klar. dann fahrn ma lieber winterberg nen tag länger oder so  da hab ich dann ja auch wieder viiiiiel meeeeeeehr zeit.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2007)

achja @ jörg

meine tachometrische einheit liegt nich zufällig bei dir im auto rum weil ich sie in steinach noch sicher live und in farbe gesehen hab. ob und wann ich sie danach nochmal gesehen hab kann ich so nicht beantworten   aber steinach weiß ich sicher.... vielleicht ist sie beim einladen oder ausladen runtergefallen


----------



## TimvonHof (26. Juni 2007)

winterberg.... wobei wir beim thema wären
11-13. juli?

unter der woche ist nicht ganz so viel los - wenns wetter mitmacht - morgen ist siebenschläfer  
tim


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2007)

mhm ja theoretisch hätt ich da schon zeit  

@ jörg
ah hab nachdem ich nochmal alles durchsucht hab die tme wieder gefunden.


----------



## 0815freerider (26. Juni 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> winterberg.... wobei wir beim thema wären
> 11-13. juli?
> 
> unter der woche ist nicht ganz so viel los - wenns wetter mitmacht - morgen ist siebenschläfer
> tim



Du denkst aber schon dran, daß wir auch bald nach LesGets fahren!
Nach Deiner letzten Aktion, die mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, mach ich mir Sorgen um Dich.  Hat  Dich K. schön gepflegt? 

Wer von den LBs ( und natürlich ist auch der "Rest" der Gemeinde gemeint) hat eigentlich vor, am Bike-Attack diese Jahr in Lenzerheide teilzunehmen (trotz der f***ing Teilnehmergebühr).

Gruß Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2007)

0815freerider schrieb:


> Du denkst aber schon dran, daß wir auch bald nach LesGets fahren!
> Nach Deiner letzten Aktion, die mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, mach ich mir Sorgen um Dich.  Hat  Dich K. schön gepflegt?
> 
> Wer von den LBs ( und natürlich ist auch der "Rest" der Gemeinde gemeint) hat eigentlich vor, am Bike-Attack diese Jahr in Lenzerheide teilzunehmen (trotz der f***ing Teilnehmergebühr).
> ...



wer fährt nach lesgets?? ... mitwill !!  ...

von den LBs fahren ich, Jörg, supah gee, Andi, Phillip und Nicki nach lenzerheide

winterberg ... 11-13. juli ... hmm


----------



## 0815freerider (26. Juni 2007)

Also der Tim, der Ich und Thorsten (www.gravitykills.de) und Frauen und Kinder   sind vom 28.07. bis 04.08. in LesGets, wenn ich das mal so veröffentlichen darf. Dann isn Tim sein Urlaub vorbei.  Der Rest ist dann bis MIttwoch in Bellwald.ch und ab Donnerstag in Lenzerheide. Wir sind ab 04.08. zusammen mit denen hier www.flyingmortadellas.com unterwegs. Deren Shirts sind eh unverkennbar, so dass wir auf alle Fälle zu erkennen sind.

Ich bin übrigens der hier 


und der Rest findet sich, denk ich mal. Ich freu mich schon 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juni 2007)

shit! wos gaidn dou ab??
kaum schaut ma mal a weng blöd, gehts ab. hmmm. bin gspannt was dou nu assakummt, zwecks dem fraglichen einsatz am püttners. des häid niad sa mäin. agenten. 

kennt ihr mich eigentlich noch? scheiß studium.

dere, 
da ottl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juni 2007)

huch wer spricht hier...


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Juni 2007)

> kennt ihr mich eigentlich noch? scheiß studium.



hol mal wer nen Kammerjäger... da treibt sich irgendwas komisches hier rum


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2007)

@Stefan: Deine TME liegt net bei mir im Auto....nur nommal zur Sicherheit, fallste 2 hast.
Und wer ist den der Wildschweintyp 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (27. Juni 2007)

0815freerider schrieb:


> Also der Tim, der Ich und Thorsten (www.gravitykills.de) und Frauen und Kinder   sind vom 28.07. bis 04.08. in LesGets, wenn ich das mal so veröffentlichen darf. Dann isn Tim sein Urlaub vorbei.  Der Rest ist dann bis MIttwoch in Bellwald.ch und ab Donnerstag in Lenzerheide. Wir sind ab 04.08. zusammen mit denen hier www.flyingmortadellas.com unterwegs. Deren Shirts sind eh unverkennbar, so dass wir auf alle Fälle zu erkennen sind.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens der hier
> 
> ...



wird schon gut gehen in winterberg - außerdem bin ich in der woche in der du noch malochen musst in leogang - da kann auch viel kaputt gehen  
nächstes jahr können wir ja mal den versuch unternehmen die urlaubszeiten zu synchronisieren..... vielleicht... irgendwie
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2007)

Und wie schauts denn jetzt morgen aus.
Wetter scheint ja besser wie erwartet zu werden 
Net das ich dann morgen nachkomm und es ist kleiner da 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2007)

ich habs noch geplant .... wetter am sonntag scheint fast opti zu werden

telfonieren mer halt heut abend mal ... muss jetzt zuerst mal zum biken in den regensburger westen


----------



## rossihoney (29. Juni 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, kurze unaufdringliche zwischenfrage: würd ich caidom eigentlich überleben?
> 
> soll ich euch fragen, ob ich mitfahrn darf?



apropos CAIDOM: Termin ist am SAMSTAG 8-9-2007! Kleine Änderungen an der Streckenführung, v.a. im unteren Teil, ab Freitag wird die Strecke offiziell zum Testen frei sein, der Elias Somvi fährt sicher beim WC mit, somit kann wieder ein Hobbybiker den Titel anpeilen  
Shuttelbus von Brixen zur Bahn werden wir auch versuchen zu organisieren... mal guggen. Bald neue Infos

Ste


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juni 2007)

rossihoney schrieb:


> apropos CAIDOM: Termin ist am SAMSTAG 8-9-2007! Kleine Änderungen an der Streckenführung, v.a. im unteren Teil, ab Freitag wird die Strecke offiziell zum Testen frei sein, der Elias Somvi fährt sicher beim WC mit, somit kann wieder ein Hobbybiker den Titel anpeilen
> Shuttelbus von Brixen zur Bahn werden wir auch versuchen zu organisieren... mal guggen. Bald neue Infos
> 
> Ste



ICH WILL MIT!!!

Griaßt's aich, 
da ottl


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juni 2007)

rossihoney schrieb:


> apropos CAIDOM: Termin ist am SAMSTAG 8-9-2007! Kleine Änderungen an der Streckenführung, v.a. im unteren Teil, ab Freitag wird die Strecke offiziell zum Testen frei sein, der Elias Somvi fährt sicher beim WC mit, somit kann wieder ein Hobbybiker den Titel anpeilen
> Shuttelbus von Brixen zur Bahn werden wir auch versuchen zu organisieren... mal guggen. Bald neue Infos
> 
> Ste



   
Hauptsache der Mitteltrail nach der Todeslifttrasse bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2007)

samstag is für leute die arbeiten müssen einfach sch... 

bin deshalb net dabei ....


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2007)

Ist doch noch lang hin. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist deine Firma bis dahin bankrott....was ich natürlich net hoffe.
Weil dann bin ich schon wieder einen Platz weiter vorne 

Andy kommt morgen auch. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> samstag is für leute die arbeiten müssen einfach sch...
> 
> bin deshalb net dabei ....



DITO


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2007)

na dann mach mer halt nen alternativprogramm am WE 

der geisskopf spitzberg trip war geil. spicak gefällt mir immer besser.


----------



## rossihoney (1. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> samstag is für leute die arbeiten müssen einfach sch...
> 
> bin deshalb net dabei ....




schade.
doch du kannst ja samstag vormittag die strecke besichtigen und dann nachmittag mitfahren.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Juli 2007)

Des passt schon so  
Dann kann ma wenigstens am So gemütlich heimfahren und am Mo ausgeruht auf die Arbeit  

Verrat mal wo die Strecke geht...

@Spitzberger
Was gibts da jetz für Stecken?  Gut ?

Oko heut war auch geil  
Anstregend wie sau aber geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2007)

Spitzberg ist die beste Strecke die ich die letzten 200 Jahre gefahren bin.   
Gibt eigentlich in genau der Art und Länge nichts vergleichbares.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Spitzberger
> Was gibts da jetz für Stecken?  Gut ?
> 
> Oko heut war auch geil
> Anstregend wie sau aber geil....



wennst spitzberg kennst ... willst niemehr am okopf fahrn


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Juli 2007)

na na tut mal nicht so für die anderen werben  

mhm wär auch gerne dabei gewesen! 

ab morgen gehts los mit "big whoop" 



wünscht mir glück und daumen drücken nicht vergessen


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Spitzberg ist die beste Strecke die ich die letzten 200 Jahre gefahren bin.
> Gibt eigentlich in genau der Art und Länge nichts vergleichbares.
> 
> G.



du untertreibst 
die beste strecke die du JE gefahren bist


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2007)

ihr übertreibt beide  aber gut is die strecke


----------



## DH-Virus (2. Juli 2007)

gibt es bild oder videeeeoooomaterial und was macht diese strecke so einzigartig? die war in der nähe vom GK gelegen oder????


----------



## rossihoney (2. Juli 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Des passt schon so
> Dann kann ma wenigstens am So gemütlich heimfahren und am Mo ausgeruht auf die Arbeit
> 
> Verrat mal wo die Strecke geht...



Oberer Teil gleich wie jedes Jahr, im Mittelteil nur kleine Abweichungen d.h. ein bisschen DH-lastiger und technischer in einigen Stellen, nicht nur so runtergebolze ... und nach der Mittelstation ändert sich die Strecke... bis zu den Treppen hat die gemeinde einen neuen weg gebaut, den werden wir benutzen (keine 00 mit dem Bauern)... dann wieder die Treppe und rechts bis zum Bauernhof... aber dann gerade aus anstatt den engen trail... mehr speed  

Auf jeden Fall seid ihr in Brixen willkommen wenn ihr mal ein WE vorbeikommen wollt. Wir haben einen neuen singltrail gebaut, ujnd es gibt noch unzählige trails zu erkunden! Die Bahn öffnet erst ende Juli, doch wir schutteln mit dem bus... das geht auch


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ihr übertreibt beide  aber gut is die strecke




Dir muß die Strecke ja noch besser gefallen haben als uns.
Warst ja schließlich der einzige der sich extra Bodenproben "unauffällig" mitheimgeschmuggelt hat um sie daheim in deinem Streckenschrein zu verwahren

@Stylo: Ok´e. 
Man kann ja des von damals mit den Holzrädern und den Eisenprotektoren eigentlich net richtig vergleichen. 

@DhVirus: Gibt eine Internetseite dazu...irgendwo. 
Ist halt so wie man sich des vorstellt.
So müssen die Strecken der Zukunft aussehen.
Weniger extrem, materialschonend, verspielt, 1000 "tolle" Kurven, abwechsungsreich und trotzdem vordernt. 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2007)

@Eman: Schau mal was ic h gefunden hab.

http://www.marsalphoto.cz/data/galerie/39/IMG_5706.jpg

http://www.marsalphoto.cz/data/galerie/39/IMG_5537.jpg

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (2. Juli 2007)

Die website ist:www.spicak.cz/deutsch/indexL2.php. sieht alles recht easy und sehr smuth't aus .Werde ich mir sicherlich nach IXS Bad Wildbad gönnen,quasi zum entspannen.( Falls es dann noch mein Gesundheitszustand erlaubt). Aber eine Frage hab' ich da mal noch: an dem Lift habe keine ich bikes baumeln sehen,werden die BÄR sammeltransport hochgegart oder wie ?  Horrido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2007)

Virus: Siehe Bild.

@LB Sportastefan: Siehe anderes Bild. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juli 2007)

meinst wegen den "Schüler"preisen oder weil es für Jägermeister keine tschechische Übersetzung gibt?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> meinst wegen den "Schüler"preisen oder weil es für Jägermeister keine tschechische Übersetzung gibt?



Neeee, da gibts was was du nimmer kennst....wo man halt zu Rider noch Twix gesagt hat. 
Des so heißt wie deine Freundin 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juli 2007)

ahhh dann meinst du bestimmt mirinda... mhm weiß schon wieder nimmer was des früher mal war. bin ich zu jung für...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2007)

bin 21-28.7 in les gets so als ersatz für caidom


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2007)

@Eman: Hast gelesen. Ganz schön viele Einzelfahrer 
Und sonst scheinbar nur 100Mann Teams. 



@Stefan: http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=mirinda&btnG=Bilder-Suche&gbv=2

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2007)

man jörg ... es geht doch nur um den spass 

ausserdem kannst aus der liste net entnehmen wer da einzelstarter oder sonstwas is


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juli 2007)

aha naja wie gesagt scheint vor meiner zeit gewesen zu sein


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> man jörg ... es geht doch nur um den spass
> 
> ausserdem kannst aus der liste net entnehmen wer da einzelstarter oder sonstwas is



Doch, steht doch drüber.
Und des beste drann ist ja so das ich in der Gasamtwertung auf jedenfall mal mindestens Platz 33 von 93 Startern schaffe ...also wenn ich ankomm

Werde morgen mal Starts üben  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Juli 2007)

uiuiui!!!
da müssma hin, ganz klar!!
...also zum spitzberg mein ich...


----------



## DH-Virus (5. Juli 2007)

@jörg danke fürs Bild ,ist nunn mal mit 44 mit den Augen so:gut sehen kann ich schlecht, aber schlecht sehen kann ich gut!


----------



## Klabauterman (5. Juli 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> uiuiui!!!
> da müssma hin, ganz klar!!
> ...also zum spitzberg mein ich...




wie wärs in 2 wochen`?


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Juli 2007)

juhu big whoop ist rum. und somit aller schriftlichen prüfungen überstanden !!!   

bin somit wieder unter den lebenden    

[zombimodus aus]


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Juli 2007)

@SWB
Yo da fah ma mal hin  
Und nehmen den untoten Stefan mit


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Juli 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> juhu big whoop ist rum. und somit aller schriftlichen prüfungen überstanden !!!
> 
> bin somit wieder unter den lebenden
> 
> [zombimodus aus]



Gratuliere  
wann gibts die Ergebnisse?  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (6. Juli 2007)

danke

di nächste woche


----------



## TimvonHof (6. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin 21-28.7 in les gets so als ersatz für caidom



wir lösen dich dann am 28.7 für ne woche dort ab und sammeln die teile auf, die du verloren hast  

les gets wird prima  

tim


----------



## Jambo12 (6. Juli 2007)

hi geht jmd. morgen riden oder ned hat des lift morgen auf ja oder ????


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juli 2007)

hi jungs

na wie war steinach? alles heile geblieben?

fährt heut wer wo?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2007)

Naja, die nächsten 2Wochen werde ich wohl kein Rad anlangen  ....wobei der Eman ja der Meinung ist das ich netmal zu Lenzerheide richtig fahren kann  
Leider war des Pech auf unserer Seite was Defekte anging.
Nach bestmöglichem Start und erste Runde wären eigentlich die nächsten 12h gegessen gewesen.
Nach 4h gings aber los.
Erst hatte ich einen Platten (mit2.8bar im Minion ) und hab den Mantel beim wechseln net richtig drauf und mußte nommal ins Fahrerlager.
Und Eman hatte 2 Platten mit dicken rostigen Nagel
Und dann war plötzlich mein Daumen ausgekugelt 
Ich mußte deswegen auch noch eine Pause einlegen, bzw. aufgeben 
Irgendwie konnte ich nach der Pause doch so einigermaßen den Lenker halten und nach 7h und echt noch auf die Chance auf Treppchen beißt man halt dann ein wenig die Zähne zusammen. 
Und so hat der Eman durch seine 2Platte und ich durch meine 2 Ausfälle, dann halt die entscheidene Runde verloren.

Also 1Platz bzw. 2Platz waren 52 Fahrten
Und der Eman und ich hatten 51 Fahrten.

Also zur Ehrenrettung muß ich sagen das der Eman vor mir lag 
Waren aber dann beide 3te.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2007)

japp ... nachdem alles nach plan lief und wir das system fast voll für uns ausgenutzt hätten hats zurückgeschlagen ... das system


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juli 2007)

oh mist  

mhm wünsch auf jeden fall gute besserung  

immer diese systemausfälle


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> oh mist
> 
> mhm wünsch auf jeden fall gute besserung
> 
> immer diese systemausfälle



Kannst ja die Woche mal einen Krankenvesuch machen 

@Eman: Genau so muß man des sagen
Wobei ich ja noch ein Selbstverschulden hatte.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> oh mist
> 
> mhm wünsch auf jeden fall gute besserung
> 
> immer diese systemausfälle



hmm ... warum hast auf die sms net geantwortet ... wär schon ne runde mitgefahrn ... 12 h dh is doch nen spaziergang  und net auslastend


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juli 2007)

hab doch geantwortet  

also dann 14.45 forsthaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2007)

hmm jörg ... willst auch mit *fg*


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm jörg ... willst auch mit *fg*



Nach dem "Spaziergang" von gestern ist des so eine Geist/Körpersache und des letztere will net so recht. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2007)

@Stefan: Wir mußten übriegens unsere Räder oben selber rausnehmen.
Und dann gab es noch zusätzlichen Lifthalter an die man sich erst gewöhnen mußte.
Weil die nur aus Holz, 2 Hacken und Klebeband bestanden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2007)

naja super schön gings heut net ... irgendwie fehlte dann doch die präzision bergab  
kann aber auch daran liegen das man sich zu sehr an den downhiller gewöhnt bei sovielen abfahrten


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2007)

Hast dich wohl heute mal verlenkt 

Hab übriegens gerade mal ausgerechnet das du insgesamt 2091kg und ich 2193kg Rad in/aus dem Lift gehoben haben 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2007)

ne kein sturz ... aber auch kein kontrolliertes feeling 

2 t ... japp das is training


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juli 2007)

boah über 2 Megagramm !?!  

nee bei mir gings gestern auch nicht sooo flüssig was wohl eher an anderen flüssigkeiten lag  

aber wenigstens mal wieder gefahren  

jörg was macht dei daumen? habens ihn dir "deaktiviert"


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2007)

Daumen ist durchleuchtet und erstmal stillgelegt.

@Eman: Hast du eigentlich Probs mit deiner Gobel am Lapierre. 
Da soll ja angeblich ein plötzliches wegsacken des Lockouts passieren können. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2007)

naja anscheinend frisst das lapierre gabeln ... egal ... an der gabel braucht man eigentlich eh keine techn. spielereien ausser 2step 

daumen ... hmm was sagt der doc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2007)

Knochentechnisch ist nichts.....also viele prozentig Kapselriß
Auch Hangelenk ist knochial in Ordnung.
Muß Mittwoch nommal ins Krankenhaus für evtl. eine CT.
Aber nur wenn sich gar keine Verbesserung  zeigt nach 3Tagen stilllegen.
Und es war eine Docin.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2007)

hmm  ... und wielang dauert die sache?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2007)

Max. 4 Wochen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2007)

na dann glaub mal selbst dran 

und immer schon ruhig halten ...


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juli 2007)

Ja dann schau mal dass du bis LH wieder daumenfit bist


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Ja dann schau mal dass du bis LH wieder daumenfit bist



Logisch, hab schon ein paar T-Zellen reingespritzt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Virus (9. Juli 2007)

@ Jörg  T-Zellen= Telefonzellen????dah hast ja nen richtig dicken Daum. Bist heftig abgeflogen ?  Gute Verbesserung !!!
Gratulation an Euch beide !!! 
Sonnabend +Sonntag am OKO gewesen,da hats metertiefe Flüsse und Hochmoore in de Strecke gespült,war voll eklig.
Fährt wer nach spicak nächstes WE???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Juli 2007)

@Jörg & Eman: sauber gmacht!! Guade Besserung Jörg!!!!!!!!
...
@Schlammschipp/schaufler-SupahGee & Leo: wir müssen!!!
ich weiss nur nicht mehr so richtig, wie das überhaupt so ist, auf zwei rädern zu sitzen...
...
@stefan: Hey Stefan!!!
...
noch zwei wochen prüfung, dann geh auch ich wieder als lebendig durch.
und da warn sie wieder, meine neun probleme...
...
machts as guad awal!!! pfiat eich!!!
dere, 
da ottl


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juli 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @Jörg & Eman: sauber gmacht!! Guade Besserung Jörg!!!!!!!!
> ...
> @Schlammschipp/schaufler-SupahGee & Leo: wir müssen!!!
> ich weiss nur nicht mehr so richtig, wie das überhaupt so ist, auf zwei rädern zu sitzen...
> ...




Hey Staawoldbua!!! 

ja ja immer dieser Prüfungsstress.    welches semster bestreitest momentan eigentlich 

boahhh du hast sogar 2²+lg10+ln54,59815 Probleme   

dein fastnamenskollege hatte immer nur 3 !!!!


----------



## speedy_j (10. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja anscheinend frisst das lapierre gabeln ...




das kann ich bestätigen.  

schön habt ihr das in steinach gemacht.   


mit lenzerheide wird bei mir nix mehr. an dem wochenende ist auch eine feier in dresden, wo ich ein menge guter freude und bekannte wieder treffe. heißt also für mich pflicherscheinen nach teilweise zwei jahren.


----------



## TimvonHof (10. Juli 2007)

spicak klingt nach hinfahren - samstag halt...


----------



## TimvonHof (11. Juli 2007)

also grad klar gemacht.
samstag schpikak... bin da, wetter soll gut werden.
mal sehen was meine handgelenke dazu sagen.


----------



## TimvonHof (14. Juli 2007)

is ja wie ausgestorben hier...
komm grad zurück aus dem anlieger-paradies und hab mir die "kaution" für die liftkarte in bier auszahlen lassen.
sehr netter park und sauschnell wenn er abgetrocknet ist.
prost!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2007)

Ich leb übriegens noch 

War es wohl net trocken?

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (14. Juli 2007)

ja genau wie wars heute ???
was erwartet uns morgen ??? nass , feucht , ???


----------



## DH-Virus (14. Juli 2007)

@ Tim vorm Hof : sag mal,warst mitm Zug dort,ich habe kein einziges deitsches Auto dort gesehen,außer meins. extra geschaut immer mal???!!!
 Aber geile strecke -einige Kurven sehhhhhr eng und manche Tables was kurze Anfahrt-kickt n bßl aber sonst geil. Müssen wir unbedingt clonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Virus (14. Juli 2007)

@ Stylo 77 falls Ihr morgen nach spicak wollt:Meist trocken; ein paar stellen wo feucht ist ,und ein Steinfeld wo immer bisl .Wasser durchfließt. Insgesamt griffig! Fast auf der gesamten Strecke wechseln sich Naturboden z.T. mit Wurzeln und Steinen durchsetzt; mit sehr gut gearbeiteten Northshoreelementen (fast ebenerdig) ab. Die Strecke ist gespickt mit kleinen Sprüngen, Tablen und jeder Menge Kurven. Gute Bremsen sind gut (klar) weil man sehr schnell auf Speed ist und vor manchen Kurven den Anker recht heftig schmeißen muß. Viel Spoaß,lohnt sich auf jedem Fall!!!!!


----------



## TimvonHof (14. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich leb übriegens noch
> 
> War es wohl net trocken?
> 
> G.



na herzlichen glückwunsch  

zum trockenen...
hat ja die letzten tage etwas genässt, das wetter. und heute war der erste so richtig gute tag. war nicht wirklich nass aber der boden war früh voll schmierig. ist dann aber sehr schnell abgetrocknet und nachmittags gabs dann nur noch wenige unberechenbare stellen. 
ich hab eine davon gefunden - hat aber nicht weh getan  

mit jeder abfahrt war mehr flow durch weniger fluss in der strecke.
als die beste der letzten 200 jahre würd ich sie nicht bezeichnen aber es ist eine sehr ausgewogene tour die viel spass macht.

ps: das bach-gap ist total ausgefahren und kickt am hinterrad ohne ende. hab heute keinen gesehen der das teil ohne materialbedarf gesprungen ist - daher hab ichs auch sein lassen - diese blöden radialen sprünge - wie ich sie hasse. da  weiss ich doch was ich an einem simplen schanzentisch so gut finde....


dann bis dann - hab morgen 24h dienst
tim


----------



## TimvonHof (15. Juli 2007)

@virus
hatten unser auto direkt unterhalb der bike-wash geparkt (weißer VW-bus). ich hab beim wegfahren nur noch ein d-auto gesehen und das war aus leipzig.

eigentlich müssten wir uns ja auf der strecke gesehen haben - so groß isse ja nun auch nicht. wir warem mit einem dunklen norco aline und einem demo 7 (da gabs 2 davon an dem tag) unterwegs.


----------



## DH-Virus (15. Juli 2007)

@ tim from hof. joh also doch,norcos waren es 2 oder 3 aber n 07 er grün-schwarzes Demo ist mir aufgefallen. Der Leipzscher Passat ist meiner,noch nicht umgemeldet, ich war mit'm weißem HOctane unterwegs. War auf jedenfall geil !


----------



## Evil77 (17. Juli 2007)

sorry..falscher fred


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2007)

hmm das fichtelgebirge vollkommen eingeschafen ... 

egal

bin ab morgen 7 tage in les gets ... bergrunterfahren bis zum umfallen


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Juli 2007)

Bin ab so/mo ne Woche in den Dolomiten...berauffahren bis zum umfallen 

Hast mittlerweile Bankgeschäfte erledigt


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2007)

ne ... aber gut das du mich erinnerst ...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2007)

Bin ab morgen....hmmmh....ahhh...hmmmh....werde wohl mal in irgendeiner Eisdiele mich aufhalten und Eisberge rauf -und runteressen

Werde mich morgen mal auf eine ca.50km Forststraßen und Radwegerunde machen und schauen was der Daumen und des Handgelenk dazu sagen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .. bergrunterfahren bis zum umfallen




Und reiß dir dabei nichts...kann schnell gehen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> ...berauffahren bis zum umfallen




Und reiß dir dabei nichts....kann schnell gehen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2007)

was macht die pfote?

ja das kann schnell gehen ... aber daran will ich net denken


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2007)

Wird glaube ich langsam wieder.
Der Daumen ist noch ein wenig unbeweglich und zieht beim abknicken irgendwie wie eine pralle Melone.
Aber des Ringband im Mittelfinger ist auch noch net so die Wucht.
Doch für des das erst 2Wochen her ist bin ich schon wirklich zufrieden.
Da es doch Tag für Tag scheinbar besser geht.
Falsche Belastungen sind natürlich noch mit starkem Aua verbunden
Am Dienstag dachte ich auch noch des wird nie mehr
Aber mittlerweile bin ich zuversichtlich 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2007)

japp ... hört sich gut an ... aber sei in dieser phase vorsichtig ... is schneller was passiert als du denkst


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juli 2007)

@Jörg: kommst du morgen mal am Oko vorbei? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2007)

Eher unwahrscheinlich.
Werd wohl denke ich Richtung Osten fahren....da gibt es so Radwege mit Skulpturen daneben drann 
Aber heute muß man ja auch des Wetter im Auge behalten.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (21. Juli 2007)

warn die woche mal street fahren!  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=395261&cat=500

gruß!
da Carré!


----------



## Davatsch (22. Juli 2007)

Hola Leutz,

war gestern das erste mal am Oko - wie geil  
Respekt und Danke an die Lettenbrüder Jungs und alle anderen die den Trail 
auf den Berg gezimmert haben  
Leider war nach der dritten Abfahrt schon Ende.. Vor lauter Freude darüber, dass ich den zweiten Felsen-Gap Sprung gemacht hab, hats mich auf dem folgenden Kurven-Speed-Stück voll zerlegt - dicker Bluterguss am Beini und leichte Hirnerschütterung  

Grüße auch an die unbekannten Mit-Rider aus Berlin, Nürnberg und den Doc aus Wunsiedel - war funny mit euch !

Bis zum nächsten mal am Oko !

Davatsch


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2007)

vergess nicht den geplatzen CamelBak  

Jo, war ein lustiger Tag  Nur alles ziemlich ausgeschwemmt. Das Steinfeld mit dem Drop sah irgendwie ganz anders aus als das letzte Mal  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Davatsch (22. Juli 2007)

Hi,

der Camelbak war gar nicht geplatzt. Meine Trinkblase hat oben so ein "Klemmschiene" zum abmachen, damit man ihn leichter befüllen kann.
Die hats nur beim Aufprall auf den Rücken runtergedrückt - zu Hause wieder drangemacht - Wasser rein, alles dicht  

Ja der Drop ins Steinfeld wär gestern nichts gewesen. 
Entweder hätten die Steine einen "Aua" verursacht oder der Baum straight away  

Grüße,

Andi


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Juli 2007)

sodala!hab mein neues bike!
hat er lust die woche irgendwann im fichtelgebirge ne  runde zu biken?
dachte da an schneeberg oder kösseine!
am liebsten wäre mir vormittags,aber nachmittags würde evtl. a gehen!

einfach eine PM schreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> sodala!hab mein neues bike!



Wo?

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Juli 2007)

steht ganz stolz in der Garage!2Bilder gibts in meinem Album
Morgen werde ich evtl mal den Ölstand der Totem überprüfen,weil die mir ein bisschen zu schnell durch den Federweg rasselt und LS oder HS nix  bringen!

falls du aber mit "wo" egmeint hast wo ich biken will,dann ist mir das wurst


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Juli 2007)

dou houda sichs kafft!! sauba!

nun gut-endlich derf i a wieder den status eines Lebenden einnehmen. letzte prüfung rum und in den nächsten paar tagen fahr ich heim. vielleicht schaff mas ja, das was zammgeht?

vieleicht weiss ich ja noch wie des funktioniert. wie war das- die zwei runden dinger schaun nach oben oder?

viele schöne grüße an euch ALLE!!!!
mir seng uns hoff i!

da ottl


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2007)

you ich bin a auch dahoam...

foar a scho weng mid wenns geht. einfach bescheid geben wo ihr fahren wollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Scream (24. Juli 2007)

Hi,
war jetzt schon des öfteren am Ochsenkopf und muss sagen die O-Line (Fichtlride) is schon ne ziemlich üble Strecke.
Vorletztes WE hab ich mir da 2 Platte geholt (gut ich war ja auch total besch... eiden unterwegs .

Was mich nun interessieren würde:
- Gibt es dort oben noch weiter Strecken (ich hab so gehört, dass der Liftbetreiber ziemlich Stress macht, wenn man andere Trails am Berg fährt.

- Wird in der nächsten Zeit noch ein wenig ausgebaut?


Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2007)

Es wird derzeit um einige weitere Strecken mit entsprechenden Stellen verhandelt.

So wird derzeit vorallem über eine Strecke(nteilumfahrung) nachgedacht die auch für Einsteiger gut zu bewältigen sind. Evtl lässt sich auch in Richtung 4X bzw Dirt oder wie man des alles nennt   was machen  
leider treten immer wieder Probleme auf an die man erst gar nicht denkt. Und man muss viele diffisionen erst auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner bekommen.
So werden wir sehen was sich machen lässt. Aber prinzipiell sind schon alle bestrebt es nicht bei dieser einen Strecke zu belassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2007)

Dr. Scream schrieb:


> .....ich hab so gehört, dass der Liftbetreiber ziemlich Stress macht, wenn man andere Trails am Berg fährt.



  

Der Liftbetreiber ist wohl der letzte der Streß machen würde.

Lediglich allen anderen paßt des net 


@Stefan: Bin jetzt auch daheim.
Muß die Woche jetzt früh in die Arbeit.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2007)

Würde evtl. auch mal die Woche eine Runde mitfahren.
Bin halt immernoch eingeschränkt im Bergabgelände.....
.....bergauf bin ich ja eh eingeschränkt funktionstüchtig 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (24. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würde evtl. auch mal die Woche eine Runde mitfahren.
> Bin halt immernoch eingeschränkt im Bergabgelände.....
> .....bergauf bin ich ja eh eingeschränkt funktionstüchtig
> 
> G.



funktionierst du eigentlich auch mal richtig


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> funktionierst du eigentlich auch mal richtig



Zwischen 18 und 22 Grad Celsius bei 65% Luffeuchtigkeit*........im Herbst.**

G.

*/** Nur zwischen den Verletzungsphasen.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zwischen 18 und 22 Grad Celsius bei 65% Luffeuchtigkeit*........im Herbst.**
> 
> G.
> 
> */** Nur zwischen den Verletzungsphasen.




und wenn ostermontag auf nen donnerstag fällt...  

mhm wie siehts dann morgen aus? so ab 1400 oder so???

wenn wa silberhaus machen und dann klassisch mal wieder mt.snow->oko. (könn ja auch kinder-dh bzw pischte fahn) oder so was sagt da deine hand zu?

wer hat morgen alles zeit??

meine wettersensoren bestätigen grad gutes wetter für morgen so 18...22 °C und mittlere Luftfeuchtigkeit so um 65% bei herbstlichem klima


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan: Bin jetzt auch daheim.
> Muß die Woche jetzt früh in die Arbeit.
> 
> 
> G.



mist hätt ich früher lesen müssen dann hätt ich dieses 11-10 nicht auf mir sitzen lassen !!!!!!

muss aber jetzt um 1800 zur feierwehr


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2007)

Könnte 14:35Uhr am Silberhaus sein.

Pohh, zum Glück hab ich eben des Rad stehen gelassen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2007)

Könnten natürlich auch zusammen hinfahren  

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Juli 2007)

ich hab zeit 

allerdings ist mir eure tour glaube ich zu heftig und ich zu langsam


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2007)

@ klabautermann 

kein problem. so schlimm wirds nicht.   einfach mitfahren mprgen trifft ja ostermontag net auf einen donnerstag.

@ all   gut dann mach mer halt 14.45 am silberhaus...

@ jörg ja könn ma machen. ab wann??


hab für morgen gutes wetter bestellt.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Juli 2007)

so- bin da!!!!!!!

na da komm ich doch gleich mit, wenn hier alles glatt läuft.
bis moang dann!!
sers awal!


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Juli 2007)

soll ich dich am weg dorthin aufgabeln, stawold otte?

würdest am weg liegen!
schreib mir mal ne sms !!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2007)

@Stefan: Um 14:30 dann bei dir.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (25. Juli 2007)

ähmn...wie lang wird die tour odenn eigentlich in etwa dauern?sollte so gegen  7 ,spätestens halb 8, wieder zurück sein damit ich noch rechtzeitig zur Vorpremiere von simpsons komm


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ähmn...wie lang wird die tour odenn eigentlich in etwa dauern?sollte so gegen  7 ,spätestens halb 8, wieder zurück sein damit ich noch rechtzeitig zur Vorpremiere von simpsons komm



Des ist schon oberste Grenze....will auch um 7me wieder zuhause sein.


G.


----------



## 0815freerider (25. Juli 2007)

Nochmal ganz kurz wegen Lenzerheide.....


Also wir (Thorsten, Peter und ich) sind ab 9.8. in Lenzerheide. Wer von den LBs ,  natürlich sind auch die anderen gefragt, fährt denn nun genau die Bike-Attack mit? Ich hoffe man trifft sich ja mal.

Gruß vom Stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan: Um 14:30 dann bei dir.
> 
> G.



@ jörg. okee alles klar.

@ klabautermann doch des sollte schon so klappen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2007)

Ok´e.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2007)

hi jungs hier mal n paar "Daten" zu unserer heutigen tour


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2007)

Aber was habt ihr denn alle so am Schneeberg oben rumgewerkelt?


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (26. Juli 2007)

jo war lustig!gibts die anderen Bilder auch wo zum anschauen?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2007)

Ja sind doch noch ganz schön rumgekommen 

Wenn´mer morgen eine Stawoldrunde drehen, dann könnten wir den Sportastefan gleich auch mal den Reisenegger"Stawolburmehrfachüberschlag"Felsen runterfahren lassen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2007)

ist doch kein problem so ein mikrofelsminiboulder  

ah der neue weg mit den gelben strahlen auf blauen untergrund ist übrigends der neue Jakobsweg. also wennst mal lust hast auf spanien zu fahren weißt jetzt wießt am einfachsten hinkommst  

und ich bin jetzt ein ehemaliger schüler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2007)

oh und ich seh grad dass es in googleearth nur die places anzeigt nicht aber die tour... 

mal gucken was man das tun kann


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2007)

Pohh ......kaum ändert sich des Wetter ist man wieder total unfit 
Hab auf die 5km zum Räuberfelsen mit 60Hm´s total labrige Beine bekommen 
Um dort dann zu merken das ich 2 rechte Kletterschuhe dabei hab 

Weiß net ob ich morgen so eine lange Runde schaffe. 
Aber muß ja auch net die komplette Runde mitfahren.
Könnten auch mal eine Gipfelbuchrunde fahren und uns in alle Gipfelbücher auf den Felsen eintragen (ohne Hackelstein natürlich).

Der Strahlenweg geht bis nach Spanien......naja müßte ja dann eigentlich immer bergab gehen.
Aber zurück dann schon mit dem Zug. 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Um dort dann zu merken das ich 2 rechte Kletterschuhe dabei hab





 oh mann. ich musste jetzt kurz mal laut lachen. toll! 
ja doch- juhuu. fahrma-wird scho wern, schön gemütlich, evtl. mit kaffee und kuchen 
aber vorsicht. der reißenegger täuscht erst schwach an und klaut dir dann dein pausenbrot...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2007)

Oh ja, beim wiedereröffneten Zrennercaffee 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Juli 2007)

Genau!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Juli 2007)

hmm - wissts ihr scho wann und ob überhaupt? vielleicht kann ja da supah-gee auch, obwohl er wahrscheinlich arbeiten muss...

naja, wer ma scho seng.
pfiat eich


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Juli 2007)

ahh...ich will auch ich will auch!
seinwaldtour wäre für mich nahezu perfekt,weil meine schwester da morgen n fest feiert  
wann wo wie


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2007)

Also ich könnte ab 13Uhr am Parkplatz sein.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2007)

kann ich auch. hoffentlich hälts wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (27. Juli 2007)

hmnpf..hab ein technisches Problem!bin Autolos  
Es kommt nicht zufÃ¤llig jemand an Weiden vorbei und will mich mit nehmen?

â¬dit: Hab doch ein Auto und bin dabei!welcher Parkplatz?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2007)

Der zwischen wo die rotierenden Außerirdischen herkommen und Grötschenreuth.
Direkt an der Straße.
Mal schauen ab wann der Sportastefan kann.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2007)

Der Dr. Sportakuh hat auch Zeit.
Müßmer mal schaun was des Wetter macht, dann könnten wir um 13Uhr parkplatzen.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2007)

gut, gut 

herr klabautermann!! schaun sie doch mal ihre privaten nachrichten an !!


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2007)

hi ho bin a wieder im lande. also 1300 passt mir auch da ich um 1730 wieder wegen feierweeeehhr dahoam sa mo.  

ja das wetter ist diese unbekannte heut momentan sieht hier nördlich opfturms net so schön aus aber zumindes noch trocken.

@ jörg. drehende außerirdische


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2007)

hab grad mim jörg ausgemacht dass es wetter hält.
also bis gleich dann jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2007)

ja-und ich hab aufgegessen!! bis glei!!


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Juli 2007)

tztz...daheim eingekommen hatta ich hinten n platten


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2007)

Fühle mich auch ein wenig platt 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2007)

Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Zeit um mir die Bilder recht anzuschauen.
Aber hier mal 2Gipfelbilder von den Tausenden.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juli 2007)

ui!!!!
die bilder sind toll geworden!!! 
ich bin begeistert 
muss mir doch mal alle bilder von dir besorgen...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2007)

Hier nommal welche von der Gipfelbuchrunde.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2007)




----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juli 2007)

...und auf einem bild ist ein otti versteckt!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2007)

hmm ... eman is back from PdS ... habt ja ganz schön viel geschrieben in der woche ...

hab leider nen verstauchten hals (und beschädigten 7 tage alten helm) mit nach haus gebracht ... hoff mal das da net mehr putt is ... wenns am montag noch net besser is ... dann mal durchleuchten lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2007)

Ohhhh....Eman ist bäck.......mit verstauchtem Hals
Ich hab übriegens jetzt 2 Daumen die net richtig funktionieren 
Können wir Verletzungsgeschichten austauschen 
Meinen Vater hats gestern auch überschlagen mit dem Bike.
Weil er seine hintere Bremse net eingehangen hat und er die Vorder dann zu stark drücken mußte, da er noch vorm Auto zum stehen kommen wollte 

Sonst gibts nichts neues.
Außer das der Steinwald wieder befahrbar ist und der Zrenner wieder offen hat und positive Überaschungen bietet 
Und Wanderer immernoch vor Bikern erschrecken das es ihnen schlecht wird, selbst wenn man am Gipfel schon 30sec. 10m neben ihnen steht
Ach und dem Andy sein Handy ist jetzt ganz kaputt.
Also falls er auf keine SMS oder so Antwortet usw.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2007)

jaja ... die verletzungen 

was hast mit deinem 2. daumen gemacht?

zrenner hat offen?? ... wo wie was?


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2007)

ahh da eman ist bäg.

mhm dieser remidemy oder wie der heißt scheint immer ganz schnell nachm kaufen kaputt gehen zu wollen  hat net da supah gee seinen auch in der 1. woche zerstört?  

mhm ich hoff mal es ist nix ernsteres. wie wars denn überhaupt?

ja zrenner hat wieder auf und da kann man riesen-kuchenstücke bestellen, bekommt aber dann trotzdem nur die standard kuchengröße  

übrigends ist der zrenner auch der sizter  

@ otti. aber nur ein achtel otti  

@ jörg ui ui ui hast dein vater nicht gesagt dass er sich ne scheibenbrems kaufen soll, die kann man nicht vergessen einzuhängen.   ansonsten hoff ich auch da dass es nicht so schlimm ist.

ah und auf dem bild des sieht ja richtig Hans like aus


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2007)

ja ... der helm scheint zu crashes zu führen  war einfach pech da ich net sehen konnt das an der stelle nen loch im weg ist ... 
bin davor immer links vorbei gefahrn und beim crash halt komischerweise rechts (alles im bereich von nem meter breite) ... kann man schwer beschreiben.

ansonsten wars natürlich geil ... is schon schön wenn man soviele lifte benutzen kann ... abwechselnde strecken ... alles eher oldschool mit wenig sprüngen und vielen bremswellen.

hmm radlfahrn sollt ich heut lieber net ... glaub es regnet eh

wie liefen eigentlich die prüfungen bei dir?


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Juli 2007)

wann gibts mal wieder ne runde?


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2007)

prüfungen waren ganz gut. alles gut gelaufen.

mhm muss halt jetzt leider am mittwoch das arbeiten anfangen...  

Schule ich vermisse dich jetzt schon


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2007)

Hab meinen 2ten Daumen mir bei der Gipfelbuchrunde gegen den Räuberfelsen geschlagen das es geknackst hat. 
Und am Vogelfelsen ist dann noch eine Baumspitze in meine Speichen geraten und da sind dann beide nommal nach hinten gebogen worden

So, jetzt mußich erstmal zum Spozen und Osterhasenschenkel essen gehen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2007)

@Sporta"now Way"stefan: Habe gerade beim Kettentauschen Kinderhörnchenumantelung und überdimensional große Splinte endeckt 

....und noch diverses Werkzeug  

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sporta"now Way"stefan: Habe gerade beim Kettentauschen Kinderhörnchenumantelung und überdimensional große Splinte endeckt
> 
> G.



*hihi* 

hey, da eman is wieder da!
hmm, wir werden uns nächsts wochenende auch nach les gets durchkämpfen. hast du a paar tips? weil da unten, da würd ich den überblick verliern, sofern ich den überhaupt mal krieg. und wieso sprechen die nur französisch? 
franzosen. fürchterliches volk. ich muss sie beleidigen...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2007)

hmm ... hätteste früher was gesagt ... dann wär ich mit euch runtergefahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sporta"now Way"stefan: Habe gerade beim Kettentauschen Kinderhörnchenumantelung und überdimensional große Splinte endeckt
> 
> ....und noch diverses Werkzeug
> 
> G.



oh hab ich des schon wieder liegen lassen?  

aber was für Splinte???


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wann gibts mal wieder ne runde?




eventuell hab ich morgen vor ne runde zu fahren, mal wieder kössaine oder sowas. 
mal gucken wies wetter wird.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Juli 2007)

joah bescheid geben!! 
allerdings kanns sein dass ich morgen anfangen muss bei meiner freundin zu streichen...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... hätteste früher was gesagt ... dann wär ich mit euch runtergefahrn



ja, schade! aber des war ne nacht-und-nebel-entscheidung, die verworfen wurde und jetzt doch durchgezogen wird... agenten, alles!

@sporta "no-feet" stefan
 die sache mit dem wetter... man weiss es nicht.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juli 2007)

So bin auch wieder da  
Ohne Verletzung und mit Todeskondition   

Hier n kleiner Eindruck....

Äh wie geht denn des mit direkt Einfügen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> joah bescheid geben!!
> allerdings kanns sein dass ich morgen anfangen muss bei meiner freundin zu streichen...



ach - "streichen" nennt man des heutzutage  
na dann!!


@Supahh-Gee
Hey sers. hmmm, wir hatten ja schon das vergnügen  todeskondition hört sich aber mörderisch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> joah bescheid geben!!
> allerdings kanns sein dass ich morgen anfangen muss bei meiner freundin zu streichen...



Geht bei ihr wohl die Farbe ab??
Darfst halt net zu oft draußen stehen lassen....oder Hammerit verwenden 

@SupaTschi: So was ähnliches hab ich auch, nennt sich bei mir nur tote Kondition
Beim Direkteinfügen mußte das Bild ausdrucken und dann "direkt" in einen der Monitorschlitze hinten reinstecken. 

@Morgen: Schau´mer mal wie des Wetter wird 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder da
> Ohne Verletzung und mit Todeskondition



hmm ... dann wiss mer ja wer in lenzerheide vorn is


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2007)

Hmmh.......hoffen wir mal des er alle Defekte hat 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2007)

@Suppentschi: Wenn haste denn die Woche mal Zeit? ...oder haste Nachmittag gar keine Zeit.??

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juli 2007)

@Jörg
Hab dir grad ne eMail geschrieben...

Hab ab 1600 eigentlich immer Zeit  
Und pack n Tischtennisschläger ein   
http://www.youthhostel.ch/imagegallery.html?&tx_gooffotoboek_pi1[srcdir]=VAL_Valbella&tx_gooffotoboek_pi1[fid]=7&cHash=ea0687f919


----------



## Klabauterman (30. Juli 2007)

Mittwoch oder Morgen ne Runde drehen? Kösseine oder so


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2007)

hai ho

ah langsam treffens ja alle wieder ein im fichtelgebirge. 

mhm da sportagee ist so fit!!! 

mhm also ich hab heut erst so  ab 1400 zeit. besser 1430.

wetter sieht ja relativ unbeständig aus. aber solange es trocken ist gehts ja. 

@ jörg ab wann kannst du? fähst du mit. bin ab jetzt bis 1345 nicht mehr am pc bin maximal am handy erreichbar


@ eman was machen deine knochen? fährst heut a mit oder bist du schon wieder in reg?

@ klabautermann. ja streich ihr mal weng was... diese privilegien die sich im laufe der jahre ansammeln... tz tz tz echt schlimm.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2007)

so,so,ja,ja. hmmm.
ich könnt auch erst so um zwei los. irgendwer muss sich hier ja ums essen kümmern...
es is zwar kalt, aber ich muss raus!! also ich werd fahren. mitfahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2007)

fahr jetzt dann wahrscheinlich nach rgbg ... muss die diplarbeit jetzt noch irgendwie fertig machen 
bin aber auf nem guten weg zum neutralen multiplikationselement der mathematik meint der prof 

@dr Q ... hättest zeit den schmarrn mal durchzulesen ... weisst schon ... grobe schnitzer sehen


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> *hihi*
> 
> hey, da eman is wieder da!
> hmm, wir werden uns nächsts wochenende auch nach les gets durchkämpfen. hast du a paar tips? weil da unten, da würd ich den überblick verliern, sofern ich den überhaupt mal krieg. und wieso sprechen die nur französisch?
> franzosen. fürchterliches volk. ich muss sie beleidigen...



wie lang fahrt ihr hin?

in PdS sind soviele engländer, das die alle englisch dort können

ein tip is auf jedenfall der freeride in avoriaz (zweiter einstieg)
... schön flowig und dennoch anspruchsvoll und im gegensatz zu morzine oder les gets sind dort kaum bremswellen ... den downhill sollt man besser meiden da der schon ne andere liga is

nach avoriaz und chatel rüber zu kommen is relativ aufwändig da man nen paar lifte braucht und zuerst nach morzine runter muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2007)

@Sportastefan: Hmmh, auch wennste des nimmer lesen kannst. 
Jetzt ist es irgendwie schon zu spät, weil ich mittlerweile erst um 14Uhr daheim bin.
Morgen wäre ich ab 12fe daheim.


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2007)

@EMan
merce dir! ich denk es wird samstag bis samstag werden.vl noch ein, zwei nächte im schlafsack...
hmmm,wir werden scho was finden?! meistens trifft man ja eh immer a paar, die dann plaudern...

@sportlich+naturlehrpfad+lange haare-jörg
also heut nix mehr mit dir? hmm...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2007)

Doch, hab gerade mim Sportastefan um 14:45 bei ihm ausgemacht als Treffpunkt. 
Du kommst doch eh aus der Richtung.

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juli 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin aber auf nem guten weg zum neutralen multiplikationselement der mathematik meint der prof



Wow, das klingt ja echt gut   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2007)

spitze! na, da häng ich mich doch glatt mit dran 
bis denne!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2007)

@ eman. klar schick mal rüber. interessiert mich eh mal. tu ich mal korrekturlesen. (rotstift raushol  )

@ all bin jetzt wieder da. aber da ja scheinbar für heut alles klar ist, treffen wir uns um 1445


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2007)




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2007)

Bin immernoch total verwirrt weil wir gestern die Kösseine rauf sind....völlig sinnlos 

@Stawaldbur oder andere: Also selbst wenn ich überleg + in die Karte schaue.
Des einzig sinnvolle morgen wenn wir Hackelstein und Pfohm zusammen fahren wollen ist einfach am Makhaus bzw. besser am Wanderparkplatz wo man auf die Teerstraße nach dem Kibitzstein rauskommt, loszudüsen. 

Weil dann können wir erst hackln, dann opftürmen, dann bedienguggn und burgweißensteinen und kibitzen.
Des müßte reichen (für uns), weil Hackelstein und Pfaben sind schon echt weit auseinander selbst auf der Rennstrecke über Friedenfels.

Könnte ab 13:30 am Makhaus, also am Wanderparkplatz zum Hackelstein (der   an der Rennstrecke wie oben beschrieben) sein.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2007)

ja, is gut, ich komm auch auf keinen grüneren zweig, ich glaub auch da is am besten. von da aus kömma am besten ne runde starten.
ich denk ich kenn auch den parkplatz den du meinst, hoff ich mal, aber wenn er an der rennstreck liegt find ma scho zam

zeit is erst mal ok, jetz im moment so gsagt. ich schreib eh noch mal was rein...
bis denne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2007)

Ok´e wenn sich was ändert schreibs einfach rein.

Man, komme gerade vom Bouldern im Kösseinegebiet.
Pohh, jetzt weiß ich endlich wie diese Hackschnitzel entstehen 
Voll brutal.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2007)

hat des was mit metzger zu tun???

hab heut mal meine gobel zerlegt nix zu erkennen. neues öl nei (puhhh das alte in der zugstufe stank furchtbar) scheint jetzt wieder zu funktionieren...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2007)

hmmm, seltsam... 

@Jörg
nöö, geht alles klar!!! 
puuuh. ich in heut aber echt froh ne pause gemacht zu haben... nie wieder werd ich laufen...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2007)

Was ist seltsam?

Ach, und Wanderer erschrecken sogar wenn man sie zu Fuß überhohlt 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2007)

das rätselhafte knacken in der gobel!!

die spinnen, die wanderer.


----------



## Klabauterman (1. August 2007)

sodala...ab morgen bine wieder einsatzbereit!
hat morgen wer lust ne runde zu drehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2007)

und heute??
ich brech morgen mal richtung würzburg auf


----------



## Klabauterman (1. August 2007)

heute leider nicht!heute muss ich streichen 
gestern wurde nur gespachtelt!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2007)

...ich verkneife mir -unter schmerzen- jeglichen kommentar...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2007)

Morgen weiß ich noch net was Sache ist.
Muß aber am RMX die Woche noch was ausprobieren und werde evtl. dazu den Lift benutzen.

@ArbeitsStefan: Das Gesetz der Serie geht scheinbar weiter bis zu kleinsten Zahl über 1 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Morgen weiß ich noch net was Sache ist.
> Muß aber am RMX die Woche noch was ausprobieren und werde evtl. dazu den Lift benutzen.
> 
> @ArbeitsStefan: Das Gesetz der Serie geht scheinbar weiter bis zu kleinsten Zahl über 1
> ...



bei wurzelziehen oder was???


----------



## Klabauterman (1. August 2007)

also ich hätte ein starkes interesse dafür ,morgen biken zu gehn!selbst liften wärefür mich ok!hab noch eine karte mit 5punkten ,die ich nu abfahren muss!
aber für ne tour wäre ich auch zu haben!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2007)

So, bin gestern nimmer ins Netz gekommen.
War zu fertig von den 90Hm´s zum Schluß........ohne Weg 

@ArbeitsStefan: Nein Fahreranzahl.
Eine Drittbefahrung, bzw zweite Wiederhohlung wartet auf dich.


So gestern war´s echt  
Diesmal war die Bedienung echt Blond......glaube sogar in jeder Hinsicht 
Gab sogar eine neue HP-Befahrung vom Wolfsfelsen.
Habe unten ein paar Bilder von der ersten Zweitbefahrung vom Steinwaldjungen
Geht echt nah und eng am Abgrund vorbei.
Haben es echt geschafft Hackelstein und Pfaben in eine Tour zu pressen (fast Emanniveu)
Aber das Gipfelbuch war wieder net da 


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (2. August 2007)

heut wirds wohl eh nix mim wetter!aber vielleicht morgen? bin ezt seit fast 1 woche nimmer gefahren (
und meine härtere feder ist a nu net gekommen,da werd ich morgen numal anrufen!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. August 2007)

hmm grad aus lermoos zurück ... die strecke is echt net schlecht ... könnt man mit oberammergau verbinden 
http://www.langes.at/front_content.php?client=19&lang=16&idcat=89&idart=1400&m=&s=

waren nur zum fotos machen unten ...deshalb wars nen kurzaufenthalt ...

das hotel is einfach nur krass ... die stellen da einfach so nen block mitten in die berglandschaft ... http://www.cube-hotels.at/Biberwier-Lermoos/













bin für lenzerheide rein gar net vorbereitet ... weder bikemäßig noch körperlich ....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin für lenzerheide rein gar net vorbereitet ... weder bikemäßig noch körperlich ....



       
Und dann noch wochenlang in Höhentrainingswürfeln übernachten 


So, werde jetzt dann doch mal auf den Oko fahren.
Muß mein RMX noch fitmachen und ein paar Schnellfahreinheiten ausprobieren.


Ät Klabauter und Stefan: falls wer vorbeischaut könnten wir auch ein paar Bikeboulder einwerfen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (3. August 2007)

ab wann bist denn dorten jörg?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2007)

Montag, aber des weißte ja mittlerweilen.

...und 3.5Bar in einem 60a Minion hinten haben irgendwas unfahrbares wenn man vorne High Roller 40a drauf hat:kotz: 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. August 2007)

ahh, etzt funtionierts wieder... 

mmmh, und im staawold gibts halt Steinwald-Schnitten, die bringen einem Steinwaldschnitten...

probier auch gerade mal an meiner reifenkonstellation rum 

na, dann wünsch ich euch derweil was!!
schäine griaß,
da otti


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2007)

1330 forsthaus wer bock hat ... anscheinend wurd der h-weg aufgefüllt hat der andi gesagt?????


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2007)

Hab mir fest vorgenommen die 2Tage mich radtechnisch zu erhohlen.
Muß dann eh erstmal meine Gobel geradebiegen.
Die hat es bei einem minus 1Km/h Sturz(rückwärts)  irgendwie total verzogen....nur vom umfallen 

Mal schauen morgen, wenn ihr schon alle da seit, dann schau ich vielleicht auch mal so vorbei.

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. August 2007)

ist jemand morgen am Oko zum lifteln? Wir werden wohl zu viert mal wieder da sein  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## TimvonHof (4. August 2007)

hiya.
zurück aus lesgets.
im gegensatz zum eman haben wir das ganze etwas langsamer angehen lassen (vorher noch ein paar tage leogang, 4gondeltour und saalbach gemacht) und uns auf lesgets und morzine beschränkt.
aber die gegend hats in sich - hab meinen helm übrigens auch angeknickt - aber eher aus dummheit (direkt auf ne wurzel gesprungen).

lesgets ist echt prima - mit englisch kommste weiter als mit (meinem) französisch. die haben die ganze strecke renoviert in der woche in der wir da waren - aber bei den vielen leuten und krass vielen cclern hats schon wieder bremswellen. trotzdem ist der freeride im obereb bereich echte sahne. mächtig flow, keine drops und trotzdem nette sprünge - die bei entwsprechender weite dann auch sowas wie eine landung haben.

verletzungen keine - schäden halten sich in grenzen. 

@eman - hattest du einen praktischen weg nach morzine entdeckt ohne über die straße zu rollen? was macht dein hals

@lb - wer ist denn nun alles in lenzerheide? ich soll für ein paar leute hier aus der gegend fragen, die gleich von PdS über ein paar andere parks nach lenzerheide fahren und sich dort dann mit den flying mortadellas ( http://www.flyingmortadellas.com/ ) treffen.

ich hab leider mal wieder keine zeit :-(

tim


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2007)

nur les gets und morzine ... da hast ja sehr viel verpasst  da fahrn sie in nen gebiet mit sovielen liften und benutzen nur 4 

der avoriaz freeride hat megaspass gemacht ... chatel is halt spielerei und hat nen paar sehr anspruchsvolle steilabfahrten (dre dans l'pentu bin ich nen paar mal gefahren ... http://www.chatel.com/ftpclient/pdf/BikeParkPreLaJoux.pdf)

nach morzine runter kenn ich nur den offiziellen trail der auch etwas bergauf geht ... musst heuer immer die strasse mit runter rollen und weis deshalb net wie der ausschaute

was ist in les gets der freeride? bis den canyon gefahrn ... find den schön anspruchsvoll

hals is wieder ok ... helm net 

nach lenzerheide fahrn ...
jörg und supah gee montag
andi und ich dienstag ..
phil und nici weis ich net genau wann ... glaub auch dienstag


----------



## Nitrous-rider (5. August 2007)

morgen,
geht heute irgendwas ?
tour, oder wer ist am oko ?

mfg
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (5. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nur les gets und morzine ... da hast ja sehr viel verpasst  da fahrn sie in nen gebiet mit sovielen liften und benutzen nur 4
> 
> der avoriaz freeride hat megaspass gemacht ... chatel is halt spielerei und hat nen paar sehr anspruchsvolle steilabfahrten (dre dans l'pentu bin ich nen paar mal gefahren ... http://www.chatel.com/ftpclient/pdf/BikeParkPreLaJoux.pdf)
> 
> ...



gut werds weiterleiten - vielleicht seht ihr euch ja - habt ihr extra shirts gedruckt?

ich sach ja - bequemlichkeit hat uns nur 4 lifte benutzen lassen. außerdem hats einen tag durchgehend geregtet und hernach waren die pisten etwas "komisch"  war aber trotzdem ein erlbnis.
mit freeride  hab ich die offizielle strecke in lesgets gemeint - weil downhill dazu zu sagen ist etwas übertrieben.
der canyon ist klasse - zum teil etwas eng für die geschwindigkeit - dabei hab ich mir auch so ne cargo-tasche vom oberschenkel (@jörg ich mein von der hose in oberschenkelhöhe  ) abgerissen - ich sach ja - eng !
hat bei dir der sprung über den canyon geklappt? (north shore - enge rechtskurve mit kleinem shore - sprung - gegenhang - gegenhang - rückwärts in den canyon - canyon - kreuzweh ).
ich hab beschlossen dass ich da nicht genug speed habe und hab ihn ersdt garnicht versucht.

der dh in morzine mit den passagen durch den wald ich auch schon ordentlich technisch wenns nicht ganz trocken ist  

die sanis haben dann auch noch einen weggetragen der auf der brücke kurz vor der talstation (das enge ding) etwas abgehoben hat und dann beim einfedern mit dem lenker ins geländer gehakt hat - sah nicht besonders gut aus.

bei dem sprung vom hausdach hab ich einen engländer kennengelernt der da im seemannsköpfer in die kompression ist. haben uns nett unterhalten wärend wir auch die bergwacht gewartet haben. leider konnte er sich nicht an seinen namen erinnern so dass ich ihm keine besserungswünsche schreiben kann  

alles in allem werd ich auf alle fälle wieder in diese ecke fahren. mal sehen - vielleicht fang ich auch noch mit dem gleitschirm fliegen an


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2007)

Zum Glück fahre ich morgen auch mal wieder weg was erleben...puhh.


Und falls wer eine Steinwaldrunde dreht, dann sagt der Jasmin einen schönen Gruß 


@LB Sportalangsamstefan: Hab leider meinen Foto schon eingepackt.
Aber wennste mal 3Zehntel schneller bist kannst die Mail nommal schicken 
Denn bei der Frauen und Kindergartengeschwindigkeit fällt mir nur ein.

G.


----------



## thaper (5. August 2007)

wie schauts zur zeit aus am oko? ich und 2 ausn team wolln dienstag oder mittwoch mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## DH-Virus (5. August 2007)

@thaper: bis auf paar kleine fast ausgetrocknete schlammlöcher,alles trocken ,Steine im oberen Bereich teilweise arg ausgefahren/ausgespült


----------



## thaper (5. August 2007)

okehdanke.  sehr cool. wie is das eigentlich mit diesem bus von bayreuth aus muss man da jetzt vorher bescheid sagn das man dann und dann die bikes mitnehmen will oder wie is das?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2007)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> ich sach ja - bequemlichkeit hat uns nur 4 lifte benutzen lassen. außerdem hats einen tag durchgehend geregtet und hernach waren die pisten etwas "komisch"  war aber trotzdem ein erlbnis.
> mit freeride  hab ich die offizielle strecke in lesgets gemeint - weil downhill dazu zu sagen ist etwas übertrieben.
> der canyon ist klasse - zum teil etwas eng für die geschwindigkeit - dabei hab ich mir auch so ne cargo-tasche vom oberschenkel (@jörg ich mein von der hose in oberschenkelhöhe  ) abgerissen - ich sach ja - eng !
> hat bei dir der sprung über den canyon geklappt? (north shore - enge rechtskurve mit kleinem shore - sprung - gegenhang - gegenhang - rückwärts in den canyon - canyon - kreuzweh ).
> ich hab beschlossen dass ich da nicht genug speed habe und hab ihn ersdt garnicht versucht.



der sprung über den canyon ... hehe wenns salztrocken is dann vielleicht 
im bereich des canyons gibt es ja eh unzählige varianten so das man netmal wenn man will immer die gleiche fährt *gg* das machts spannend

morzine bei regen is spannend  man liegt vor allem wenns erst nass wird s schnell mal überraschend auf der nase 

das nächste mal mehr als 4 lifte benutzen ... brauchst nur mich mitnehmen dann haut das schon hin ... allerdings hab ich jetzt dann genauso wenig zeit wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (7. August 2007)

Hat wer Lust am Donnerstag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2007)

Logisch, ich.
Känzelitrail ist angesagt
Musst aber mit 5.5h Anfahrt rechnen. 

Haben heute 4500Tms auf 45km Länge geschafft

Gibt hier doch tatsächlich eine 1400Tm Bikestrecke die fast kommplett nur flowig und highspeedig ist  

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (7. August 2007)

du bist doch blöd... 
ich will auch,aber 5.5h anfahrt rentiert sich doch net ,da ich eh erst ab 3uhr zeit hab


----------



## rossihoney (8. August 2007)

Hi lettenbroddas, hier was fuer euich aus South Tyrol!


----------



## Klabauterman (11. August 2007)

hat morgen oder am montag wert interesse bissl biken zu gehen?
kösseine,ochsenkopf,schneeberg,steinwald irgendwie sowas ?


@jörg:
hab meine neue Feder bekommen!ne gelbe!


----------



## LB Stefan (12. August 2007)

hi.

mhm hab leider noch immer kein einsatzbike...


----------



## Klabauterman (12. August 2007)

hu?
wasn mit deinem dingelchen passiert?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. August 2007)

hey, hey, hey!!! so, bin auch wieder da aus les gets, zumindest erstmal auf zwischenstation aus würzburg...
ich bin etwas enttäuscht, aber das lag wohl an uns. immer die blöden massen-kommerz-strecken, ich wollte eigentlich neue wege finden.
die dh und fr -strecken rund um morzine und les gets müssten wir eigentlich alle gefahren haben (und geregnet hats drei tagelang-soviel zum auf-die-nase-fliegen  ) aber das war irgendwann langweilig, in meinen augen. erst am letzten tag sind wir eeendlich aufgebrochen nach avoriaz und waren endlich da wo ich sein wollte-weg von all dem rummel!!! und gschneit hats auch  der abschuss war als letztes die worldcup-strecke von champery. ich glaub ich hab den weltrekord in auf-die-nase-fliegen aufgestellt. und zuguterletzt hamma da noch unsern lift verpasst => also rauf nach avoriaz schieben. stundenlang. klatschnass. *hihi*

@eMan - das nächste mal häng ich mich an dich ran

@ArbeiterStefan - was isn passiert? und wie läufts in der arbeit?

@alle: ihr müsstet ja auch bald wieder eintrudeln, also bis bald!!

dere,
da otti


----------



## LB Stefan (13. August 2007)

noch immer probs mit dem ritzel an der rohloff  

hier ist mal garnix passiert. alles beim alten und überhaupt arbeit passt und der kaffee schmeckt auch


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2007)

@stefan ...
wennst willst kannst mein rohloff HR haben ... dann wüsst ich gleich ob das ding wirklich putt is 

mehr schreib ich später ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2007)

Ich auch

Aber der Hammer gestern war ja noch.
Da kommt man abends um 17:30Uhr voll fertig und erschöpft heim und des erste was man hört war "du sollst sofort wenn du da bist, und es evtl. geht, noch in die Arbeit kommen....ganz wichtig".   


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. August 2007)

und wie wars dann in der arbeit?
wars auch wirklich wichtig?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2007)

Hab erst heute dort angerufen. Für gestern hab ich die falsche ERA-Einstufung.

Hier mal die Einstiege in meine 2 Lieblingssingletrails. 
Des Blaue ist der TodesfitG.
Und außerdem mußte ich diesmal net von hinten starten, sondern ziemlich nah am Starttor 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hey, hey, hey!!! so, bin auch wieder da aus les gets, zumindest erstmal auf zwischenstation aus würzburg...
> ich bin etwas enttäuscht, aber das lag wohl an uns. immer die blöden massen-kommerz-strecken, ich wollte eigentlich neue wege finden.
> die dh und fr -strecken rund um morzine und les gets müssten wir eigentlich alle gefahren haben (und geregnet hats drei tagelang-soviel zum auf-die-nase-fliegen  ) aber das war irgendwann langweilig, in meinen augen. erst am letzten tag sind wir eeendlich aufgebrochen nach avoriaz und waren endlich da wo ich sein wollte-weg von all dem rummel!!! und gschneit hats auch  der abschuss war als letztes die worldcup-strecke von champery. ich glaub ich hab den weltrekord in auf-die-nase-fliegen aufgestellt. und zuguterletzt hamma da noch unsern lift verpasst => also rauf nach avoriaz schieben. stundenlang. klatschnass. *hihi*



hmm soviele lifte ... und dann fahrn se nur in morzine und les gets ...
regen ist aber dort immer sch... weil das viel spass rausnimmt da der boden schnell sehr tief wird

was wolltet ihr eigentlich auf der champerystrecke ... das macht doch null sinn für normalsterbliche 

von wo aus seit ihr hochgeschoben?
von avoriaz dann strasse runtergefahrn oder durch wald?

mir wurd PdS am schluss ehrlich gesagt auch langsam langweilig ... is geil ... aber ne woche reicht


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und außerdem mußte ich diesmal net von hinten starten, sondern ziemlich nah am Starttor



ich war so nah dran das ichs gar nimmer im blickfeld hatt  ... man war das komisch da vorn zu stehen ... war kopfmäßig schon etwas überfordert mit der situation  hab dann oben auch etwas überdreht aber ging dann. leider hatt ich zu nem sehr ungünstigen zeitpunkt nen sturz kurz vor der talstation mit verdrehtem lenker ... kostete mich an der stelle 3 plätze. viel schlimmer war aber glaub ich das mich das total ausm takt gebracht hat (hehe nochmalige adrinalauschüttung bei eh schon voller adrenalindröhnung). an der talstation hätt ich dann fast aufgegeben. aber hab mich durchgerettet. am schlussanstieg war keiner wirklich souverän unterwegs. ohne sturz wären nen paar plätze besser drin gewesen aber ob nun 11 oder 15 is eh egal 

das rennen war das glaub ich härteste was ich bisher gemacht hab ... netmal alpe d'huez is so hart.
man is nach 10,7 km downhill bis zur talstation der seilbahn eigentlich schon vollkommen fertig und soll dann noch 7 km und 140 hm fahrn  reine xc strecke. man fährt da von anstieg zu anstieg ... alles einzeln gesehen net wirklich tragisch aber in Verbindung mörderisch. keine zeit zum verschnaufen. am 60 hm schlussanstieg stirbst dann alle tode bevor du ins ziel rollen darfst.

LB-Results Quali ... (in Wertung: 281)
EMan 7
Jörg 48
Andi 138
Marco 143
Phil 155
Nici 235 (Frauen: 14.)

Race: (in Wertung: 285)
EMan 15
Jörg 74
Marco 118
Phil 177
Andi 189
Nici 276 (Frauen: 19)

vmax = 79,7 kmh
vdurchsch. = 24,4 kmh


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2007)

Man Emän, du hast des schon wieder völlig falsch publiziert  
In unserem Fall war des ganz anders.
Nämlich im Downhillmarathon warst du zweitbester Deutscher und ich 7ter und im Nebenrennen, dem Freeridemarathon, warst du wieder zweitbester Deutscher  und ich 9ter

Und nächstes Jahr hohle ich mir die billige 3Tagesliftkarte und fahr nur noch den Downhillmarathon


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2007)

so sers-da otti is wieder dahoam im staawoid!! 
@eMan:
 soch i doch, um nur auf den strecken bei les gets und morzine zu sein, hätt ich niad nach frankreich fahrn zu müssen... 
avoriaz abwärts, also ins tal, wo die große gondel gestartet is (weiss die namen nimmer) san ma bergstrasse gfahrn, weil wir nix anders gfundn ham und wegen schieben wars scho düster und neblig. geschoben hamma vo da andern seite rauf, rauf nach avoriaz.

ja, und was wolltn wir auf der champery-strecke.tjo,öhm. a paar kurven sind ganga, aber nach zehnmal auf-die-fresse-fliegen bin ich nur noch auf die fresse gflogen. am liabstn dad is owa glei numal aasprobiern. irgendwie. lässts mich nimma los

@all: wos gaidn eigentlich? gaid wos?

@supahFITgee & klabauterleo
spitzberg-wiederholungs-besuch würd noch ausstehn, oda?

schaine griaß eiich alle,
pfiat eich,
da otti


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2007)

komischerweise war mein trupp auch die meiste zeit zu faul morzine und les gets zu verlassen  ... wenn ich die lifte net nutz kann ich auch in nen näheren bikepark fahrn.
champery ... haßliebe oder wie 

wann hattet ihr eigentlich den geheimbesuch in spitzberg ... hab gar nichts mitbekommen ...

am wochenende sind am oko streckenausbesserungsarbeiten ... ansonsten bin ich bis anfang september für vieles zu haben


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2007)

nein,nein- WIR müssen EUERN besuch wiederholen!! woan nu goa niad

muss wohl haßliebe sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2007)

heute im zillertal ... 650 hm tragen und schieben ...


----------



## RedSKull (16. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mir wurd PdS am schluss ehrlich gesagt auch langsam langweilig ... is geil ... aber ne woche reicht



Wie einem pds so schnell langweilig werden kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel. In einer Woche schafft man es ja nicht mal alle Strecken zu fahren. Morzine, Les Gets, Les Lindarets, Avoriaz, Chatel, Champery, Les Crosets, und dann noch die Strecken für die ich keinen Namen kenn, alles mit ein paar Liftfahrten und minimaler Anstrengung zu erreichen. Pffff, Banausen.  
Fragt mal den BATMAN, der war drei Wochen dort.

P.S. Champery hat meinen Hosenboden auch mehr belastet als meine Bremsbeläge. Als Bonustour kann ich übrigens die Mont Chery - Les Gets Krankenwagenroute empfehlen, ist wirklich sehr beeindruckend, vor allem das Stück mit der Trage oben.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2007)

hmm ... is halt dann doch irgendwann immer wieder das gleiche. viele strecken unterscheiden sich ja net wirklich groß. hab 5 der 7 tage den lift in supermorzine benutzt ... also war schon viel unterwegs.
ne woche bergab is generell genug ... da geht das feeling vom bergauffahren ja total verloren.
zudem fahr ich in 7 tagen so oft runter wie manch anderer in 14  ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2007)

@Eman: Jetzt untertreib mal net. Du meinst bestimmt 21 Tagen 
Hab am WE max. einen Tag Zeit, aber weiß noch net welchen. Kann ich nur wenig beinfussen.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (16. August 2007)

> => also rauf nach avoriaz schieben. stundenlang. klatschnass. *hihi*



Hättet einfach über Les Lindarets die Straße Richtung Montriond runterfahren können und dann weiter nach Morzine.
Das ganze gibts sogar in der Singletrailausführung mit alternativer Streckenwahl  

In Morzine würd ich den Bus nach Les Gets nehmen der etwa alle halbe Stunde fährt.

Mir wurds auch nach 21 Tagen nich langweilig. Könnt da morgen gleich wieder hinfahren.
Ging mir aber auch nicht darum, ohne Rücksicht auf meine Mitfahrer allein möglichst viele Abfahrten hinzulegen, sondern einfach Spaß zu haben.
Das geht auch wenn man auf die anderen wartet und nich gleich allein zum Lift rennt. Man kann ja immer auch mal ne Abfahrt allein machen während andere Pause machen.
Waren sehr viel unterwegs, aber mir fallen immer noch Strecken ein die wir ausgelassen haben.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ging mir aber auch nicht darum, ohne Rücksicht auf meine Mitfahrer allein möglichst viele Abfahrten hinzulegen, sondern einfach Spaß zu haben.
> Das geht auch wenn man auf die anderen wartet und nich gleich allein zum Lift rennt.



naja das kann man auch umdrehen ... ohne rücksicht auf die die fahren wollen net sofort zum lift rennt und auf der strecke trödelt 

@jörg ...
naja schaun mer mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2007)

@Lenzibiker: habt ihr schon in der neuen Bike die Mädelsseite durchgelesen..also des mit dem Touren-Guide Jörg 

@Eman: Haste dein Bild, von nach der Mittelstation, auf der BikeAttack Seite endeckt.
Iregendwie sind alle irgendwo zu finden. Bloß ich wieder net 
Und des mit der Urkunde stellt mich auch vor Rätseln   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2007)

mädelsseite?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mädelsseite?



Hab noch was zum letzten Beitrag dazugeschrieben, Mr. Zuschnell.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2007)

ja foto hab ich jetzt gesehen 

aber meine frage beantwortet das net


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .....aber meine frage beantwortet das net



  
Na, weil da ein Bericht drinnen ist, also auf den "Mädelsseiten"(so heißen die), wie sich die "Mädels" vom Rothorn die BikeAttack Strecke runterbremsen.

G.


----------



## RedSKull (17. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja das kann man auch umdrehen ... ohne rücksicht auf die die fahren wollen net sofort zum lift rennt und auf der strecke trödelt



Bin doch im Urlaub und nicht beim Rennen...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2007)

japp ... im Urlaub bin ich da auch 

chillen kannst nach der adrenalindusche  ... ausserdem verlang ich nie das das einer so mitmacht


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2007)

Eman, den müßtest eigentlich doch kennen. 
Der des arme Cube Ams Fr die Strecke in 22:21 runtergemördert hat.
Ist ja aus Regensburg.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2007)

ne kenn ich net persönlich ... aber wenns wirklich die nummer 66 is, dann is das der lupomat hier im forum 

  131. Fuchs Daniel                        1983 D-Regensburg              Sektor 2        22.21,3      6.17,0    (66)  Men      12


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2007)

@all
wie schauts morgen mit bauen aus? wer kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (17. August 2007)

@eman
sach mal, wieviel spiel hat denn dein hinterbau am lapierre? kannst du auch mal ein foto von deiner dämpferaufnahme machen (oben und unten sollte drauf sein). sind bei dir auch nur schrauben drin?

mein spiel geht mir nämlich gewaltig auf den sack und nun werd ich wohl noch am rahmen rum bohren, damit ich da was gescheites zusammen bekomme.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2007)

hmm spiel hab ich nie bemerkt ... wo soll das sein?

wie nur schrauben drin? was sollte da denn sonst drinnen sein?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. August 2007)

ich werd kommen wenns recht is...


----------



## LB Stefan (17. August 2007)

ich bin natürlich auch dabei aber des versteht sich ja von selbst


----------



## Klabauterman (17. August 2007)

ich kann zwar morgen net zum bauen kommen ,aber ich würde am sonntag oder montag gerne irgendwo irgendwas fahren gehn


----------



## speedy_j (17. August 2007)

@eman
ich hab das spiel, wenn ich das hinterrad im stand hoch hebe. die buchse der unteren dämpferaufnahme hat einen größeren durchmesser als die schraube. somit hört man richtig dieses klackern und man sieht auch, wie sich der umlenkhebel bewegt. das sowas den verschleiß nach oben treibt, kann man sich ausmalen, es ist aber auch extrem nervig.
meine obere dämpferaufnahme habe ich schon abgeändert. das gewinde auf der einen seite vom umlenkhebel habe ich entfernt und eine passung gemacht. nun kommt ein rohr dazwischen und das dämpferlager sitzt auf dem rohr. es ist zwar auch noch eine schraube drin, aber auf dieser ist keine belastung mehr, da sie nur noch das rohr am seitlichen raus rutschen hindern soll.
das gleich werde ich jetzt wohl auch an der unteren dämpferaufnahme machen. muss dazu aber halt am rahmen basteln als nur am dem umlenkgussteil. 


auf dem foto sollte man ungefähr erkennen, was ich meine. ich würde jetzt gern mal wissen, wie das bei deinem gelöst ist. der rahmen wird ja mehr als bergabrad und höherpreisig verkauft.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. August 2007)

fraale, vaschteid si vo söibsd.
i wia eitz doch a gloine round im stoawoid draan. 

dou wirsd ja bleid...


----------



## Klabauterman (17. August 2007)

allein?bei dem wetter? 

ich bewundere deinen ehrgeiz...
ich bin irgendwie zu faul

sonntag biken ?


----------



## Supah Gee (17. August 2007)

Komm auch zum bauen  

@Jrg  
Bringst du da die Lenzibilder mit? Oder wenn du net kannst, gibst sie dem Stefan mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (17. August 2007)

ich war heut a ne fitrunde drehen aber mitn cube.

hab nämlich meine rohloff in mehr als 5 teile zerlegt und jetzt ist eins furti und des andere hinüber und ich am explosionszeichnung studieren....   
 >>irgendwie ist des ganze mehr als die summe seiner einzelteile<<  

aber dank meiner genialen fähigkeiten wird da schon wieder ein superüberholtes topp funktionierendes stück draus.   hoffe ich.

übrigends hat mein rohloffvorbesitzer es recht gut gemeint und des ritzel mit irgend nem atomkleber oder (ACHTUNG JÖRG) Gluonen festgeklebt... ließ
sich wirklich nur mittels dremel abbekommen  

wann gehts denn eigentlich morgen mit den sanierungsarbeiten los?? ich kann nicht vor 5.30 uhr


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. August 2007)

wann denn eigntlich?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2007)

Hmmmh.....kann für morgen noch nichts zusagen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeitstendenz geht eher in Richtung unwahrscheinlich.
Aber nichtsdemdutrotz, ob des morgen klappt oder net, werde ich auf jedenfall nächste Woche massiv in die Streckenregeneration eingreifen.


@Suppenfitschi: Habe heute auf meinen Verleihstik dem Hänky seine Bilder raufgeladen....und habe deswegen auch den Sortiervorgang noch nicht ganz abgesachlossen.


@Sportazerlegerstefan: Hab gestern schon gehört das du das Ritzel herunten hast.
Aber du solltes dir auch diese große Dichtung von Rohloff besorgen.
Und die blaue íst fei auch eine spezielle.
Kannst ja mal so ein Planetenritzel draußen lassen und schauen ob man überhaupt alle braucht........aber net rausdremneln 



G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2007)

Ach nochwas. Letzten Mittwoch hats eine am Oko voll zerlegt....so mit Bergwacht und so 
Kann euch aber unmöglich verraten wen.
Aber falls ihr Zeit habt könntet ihr ja mal einen Krankenbesuch beim Wastl machen......dem ist die nächsten Wochen wohl voll langweilig.


@Rohlofftod: Meine im RMX ist zur Zeit auch net schaltbar. 
Mir hat es schon vorm Rennen im Gesteinsfeld voll die Leitung zertrümmert 
Jetzt kenne ich zumindest mal einen Nachteil (abgesehen vom Preis) von Nokons. 


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (17. August 2007)

Also morgen, um 1000 macht erst der Bauhof auf, da brauch ich 10 min, dann 15 min fahren, 5 min Sicherheit....
also 1030 am Oko


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2007)

hab mitm andi mal 930 ausgemacht ... 

motorschubkarren hab ich heut schon bewegt ... steht also zur verfügung morgen 

ansonsten ... handschuhe, schaufel und was man sonst noch braucht mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2007)

Die Chancen das ich morgen da bin sind eben wieder gestiegen 
Aber net ganz so bald....bin ja der einzige der jetzt gerade noch für die Steigerung des Brutosozialprodukts sorgt
Aber schreibt mal wenn ihr zirka wo seit bzw. wo ihr anfangt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2007)

arbeite net soviel ... mehr als EG 99 geht net 

wo wir sind weis ich net ... das hauptaugenmerk muss morgen auf dem steilstück liegen, weil das im prinzip gar nimmer richtig fahrbar ist.

ich werd von der gipfelloipe aus loslegen ... motorschubkarren steht am ende des ersten waldstücks


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2007)

Gipfeloipe ist gut 
Da kann man sich auf jedenfall in beide Richtungen reperaturtechnisch orientieren.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2007)

@speedy ... denk mein system is das gleiche. hab aber null spiel drin und wüsst auch net was an der konstruktion schlecht sein sollte. bei jedem rahmen den ich bisher hatte war das so gelöst (bis auf das gewinde im alu). spielfreiheit ergibt sich durch die klemmung der buchsen und net durch eine passchraube.


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2007)

@eman
danke dir.
das mit der klemmung durch die buchsen habe ich auch schon so gehört, aber wenn ich unten die schraube noch fester anziehe, dann reisst es mir das gewinde aus dem rahmen. 
ich habe ja momentan wieder den orginal dämpfer drin, da es den magura dämpfer nun schon zum zweiten mal zerlegt hat. versteh ich es dann richtig, dass sich der dämpfer dann auf den buchsen drehen muss, wenn der hinterbau eintaucht?

ich werd heut noch einmal ein bild machen, damit es besser verständlich wird.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. August 2007)

puuh- 1030. ob i's schaff? - i find aich ja dann...


----------



## Klabauterman (18. August 2007)

wie warn die baumaßnahmen?
habts was neues gebaut oder nur ausgebessert?

hat morgern wer bock zu fahren?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. August 2007)

seervuus leeo!! 
lass dich überraschen 
wie, was, wo und wann mach ma nu as, i ko owa niad vor zwei. tendenz so ochsenkopf/schneebergmäßig...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wie warn die baumaßnahmen?
> habts was neues gebaut oder nur ausgebesser



Leider ist mein Foto hin 

Nächste Woche unter Woche hätte ich immer Nachmittag Zeit für ein Ründchen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> versteh ich es dann richtig, dass sich der dämpfer dann auf den buchsen drehen muss, wenn der hinterbau eintaucht?



natürlich müssen sich die buchsen in den dämpfergleitlagern drehen .. sonst wär ja diese ganze lagerstelle für die katz.

wenn sich die buchsen auf den schrauben drehen läuft was ganz falsch 

@all
morgen bin ich wohl am okopf mitm dhler ... oder hat wer bock auf ne tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2007)

ok, wieder was dazu gelernt. kenn mich ja mit dem ganzen fully zeug nicht so aus.

hab jetzt auch noch mal eine viertel umdrehung ganz vorsichtig angezogen. siehe da, schon ist das spiel weg. so richtig ideal finde ich die konstruktion allerdings nicht. vor allem, dass man da eine stahlschraube in einem alugewinde dreht.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2007)

japp ... über die stahlschraube im alugewinde kann man diskutieren ... allerdings bewegt man die schraube ja net oft also sollt das kein problem sein, solang man genug gefühl in den fingern hat und die schraube net überdreht


----------



## Klabauterman (19. August 2007)

@stawoldbaum:
mirs egal! ochsenkopf oder schneeberg bin für beides zu haben!nachmittags passts mir a bissl besser!

@jörg:
dann müss ma mal paar runden drehn,ich hab glaube ich alle zeit der welt!
hast du eigentlich deine totem schon wieder bekommen?


----------



## TimvonHof (19. August 2007)

melde mich auch wieder zurück von den toten.  
komme heute aus der klinik raus und nächste woche gehe ich dann auf reha, für drei bis vier wochen. bis ich ganz wiederhergestellt bin wirds wohl noch etwas dauern. die saison ist auf alle fälle gelaufen, und inwiefern ich spass am winter haben werde sei auch mal dahingestellt ....

blöd wenn man was an der birne hat, und schön dass es so schnell wieder aufwärts gegangen ist.


mehr wenn ich flüssiger tippen kann.

g,
tim


----------



## Klabauterman (19. August 2007)

?hab ich was verpasst?
was war passiert?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

ich wär heut auch für ne tour zu haben allerdings müsste die HT tauglich sein wenn net fahr ich auch selber. weil freundin will evtl auch mit


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2007)

ht tauglich ... hehe ... welcher weg is das net


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

da hast allerdings recht auf den modernen QUALITÄTSWANDERWEGEN ...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2007)

so ganz nebenbei tut mir nach 2 tagen eimer tragen alles weh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

ich glaubs dir !!! ich merks ja schon nach einem tag dass ich was getan hab. es ist und bleibt ne schufterei... trotz motorschubkarre.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

tja hmmm, supah-tschijhad und stoawoidbuaa tendiern eitz zu einer schneeberg/ochsnkoopf tour. irgendwie. ab zwei. irgendwo. is allas nu niad so richtig ausgereift. und wie bergauftauglich ich zwecks gefährt so bin, wissma ja... hmmm...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2007)

Man lauter Lamentierbacken hier  
Hab gestern noch im Garten ein 10m tiefes Loch ausgegraben und wieder zugeschaufelt. 

@TvH: Schön zu hören das es wieder brgauf geht.  Hast uns ja schon ein wenig geschockt 

@Klabauter: Kannsz dich ja dann auch der KS-Reperaturtour im Steinwald (natürlich mit Bedienungguggn...außer Stawolbur) mit anschließen....wenn sie zustande kommt.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (19. August 2007)

KS-reperaturtour?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2007)

KS reperaturtour?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

KS reperaturtour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2007)

fahrt mal vom okopf aus ... dann bin ich dabei ... allerdings mit 140 mm gabel am lapierre ... fragt mich net wo die restlichen 20 geblieben sind .... das wüsst ich selbst gern


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

schau mal unterm fußabstreifer


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

goud, tour. 14:00 silberhaus oder fichtelseewanderparkplatz. was meints ihr dazu?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

okopf aus... i frouch mal an supahh... moment


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2007)

hab doch grad okopf gesagt ...  uss auf jedenfall davor die strecke testen ... 

schreibt mir halt aufs handy wo ihr losfahrt ... vielleicht funzt es ja ...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2007)

hatt das geschrieben bevor du geantwortet hattest *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2007)

KS-Reperaturtour?..........tut mal kurz überlegen tuen tun was im Steinwald KS sein könnte  

Die restlichen 20mm Federweg haben sich in Luft aufgelöst. 
Wenn dir sowas bei einer Feder passieren würde, dann könnstes die Ursache wenigstens sehen.
Aber die ganzen Luftatome wieder zufinden ist echt nervig....glaub ich. 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

*wart,wart*


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2007)

Am wartesten.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

kibitzstein yeahhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

hmmm, vielleicht KoberpfalzSurm oder käuberSelsen? man weiss es nicht...

wart immer noch auf antwort. da wird da wohl wer a sms schreim müssen, eman!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2007)

Nein ich meinte natürlich Kotwildsehege.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (19. August 2007)

@steinwaldjunge:
gründen wir eine fahrgemeinschaft heut?
ich könnte dich auf den weg hochwärts aufspießen und runterwärts wieder abschütteln


----------



## Supah Gee (19. August 2007)

Aaaaalso, ja dann machma halt 1400 am Oko Parkplatz


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

mhm wenn ich da bin bin ich da wenn net dann ähhh genau


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

sehr gut!! alles klar!!
ein stress in da fräi 

@klabauterpirat: ja, kömma machen. so um halb zwei bei mir? ich hoff dass ich fertig wia


----------



## Klabauterman (19. August 2007)

joah oke...halb 2
ich hoff a dass du fertig bist


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

haha. fix und fertig vielleicht. hmm, sagt eitz jemand am eman bescheid? 
obwohl man j dann wahrscheinlich eh treffen wern...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2007)

Viel Spaß 

Der Eman wird eh nimmer mit euch mitfahren wenn er vorher Okostrecke fährt.
Weil mit 2 verbogenen Bremsscheiben tritt es sich so schwer  (Insidergäg)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

merce dir, Jörg!! bis die woche dann!!


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

hab grad nen funk vom eman empfangen dass die bauwerke perfekt funzen zitat: fast zu soft im moment. 

eman will a a tour mitfahren. schließ ich jetzt einfach mal aus seiner aussage


----------



## Klabauterman (19. August 2007)

isch packs dann mal!
muss noch n kurzen tankstop einlegen!werd aber wohl bissl früher bei dir eintreffen


----------



## LB Stefan (19. August 2007)

ach und hier noch n lustiges foto von gestern


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2007)

Ja, gestern in Bozen war schon toll 
Hab auch noch 2 Bilda.











G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. August 2007)

puhh- ich wär eitz a nu gern mit eikäiaat!! 

heut hammas soweit getrieben, bis dass oina blut gspuckt houd. direkt ekelhaft sowas:kotz: 

obwohl die tour ja fast schon frauenfreundlich war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2007)

@jörg ... scheibenkillstein liegt genau mittig auf meiner linie ... besser könnt er für mich gar net liegen  ... ging sogar mitm lappierre und nur noch 130 mm federweg ganz gut.
funktionierte 5 mal mitm dhler und 1 mal mitm lapierre ohne probs ... weis net ob wir da wirklich am sprung davor ne holzlandung brauchen ... glaub die macht die stelle nur riskanter da optisch einfacher. ne steinabfahrt dort hinzustapeln wär vielleicht besser um bei nässe ohne sprung kontrollierter ins steilstück zu kommen.

die strecke rollt jetzt bis auf nen paar schlammlöcher die wir noch auffüllen sollten geil durch ohne grössere igittstellen 

die schlechte landung vom kicker die du aus holz machen willst überspringt man ... (d.h. wers kann interessiert die stelle nicht ... die langsamfahrer habens so verdient *gg*)

kurz gesagt ... fahr da einfach mal wieder runter 

@tourfahrmitfahret heut ...
japp war ne frauentaugliche tour in wahrsten sinn des wortes ... den klabautermann hab ich jetzt auch mal gesehen.

die blutende nase könnten wir vielleich mal als LB aufnehmen oder ? hat heut so nen schweres giant durch die gegend gewürgt


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2007)

Hoffe ich kanns die Woche mal ausprobieren ....bei Trockenheit. 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2007)

macht dann jemand auch Bilder von den Umbauten *neugierig*  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2007)

nur ausbesserungen waren das im moment ... einzelne stellen waren vorher quasi unfahrbar


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nur ausbesserungen waren das im moment ... einzelne stellen waren vorher quasi unfahrbar



das hättest früher sagen sollen, da wäre ich noch einmal vorbei gekommen.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2007)

hast jetzt dein dämpfersystem unter kontrolle gebracht?


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2007)

vorerst ja, werde aber die aufnahme unten genauso machen wie oben. muss aber noch warten bis der magura dämpfer wieder vom service zurück ist, da ich dann gleich noch wirklich passende abstandrollen drehen möchte.
denn mit den mitgelieferten sachen bekomme ich dieses notwendige klemmmaß nicht hin. da ist einfach zuviel spiel.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2007)

schon mal was von distanzscheiben gehört ... das was du machst hört sich nach pfusch an


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2007)

na na, ich lass das professionel auf arbeit fertigen. distanzscheiben sind ja dabei, aber nur mit min. 1mm breite. außerdem schaut es doch viel schöner aus, wenn das alles aus einem guß ist.
wenn du jetzt noch weiter meckerst, dann lass ich alles noch passend eloxieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2007)

wenns dich glücklich macht ... dann mach das so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. August 2007)

@ jörg. guck amal da...


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. August 2007)

Hi @all,

suche Leute die mich auf a FR Tour mitnehmen.
Für´s erste nix extremes eher so die Richtung Katzentrögl, Platte, N-Pfad....
Oder so a Frauentaugliche Runde am OKO 
Für recht viel mehr ist mei Rad´l glaub i nicht zu gebrauchen.

Also wer Lust hat ...tja....der schreibt hat mal.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2007)

wennst dich mit mir traust ... diese und nächste woche jederzeit


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2007)

in sachen gabel muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen ... muss wohl die z150 backup option nutzen ... 

schon krass was für nen gabelschrott zur zeit gebaut wird ...
sowas ist in der all mountain drin ... (foto der verbesserten version ausm inet) ... in der ersten serie haben sie ja nur "vergessen" die bohrung zu entgraten und nen schutzschlauch den man da sieht drauf zu machen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

@Speedy: Das heißt "in der" Arbeit, net "auf" Arbeit  

@Eman und Speedy: Ihr habt doch selber genug Luft. Was gebt ihr euch ständig mit vorprogrammierten Defektfederungssystemen ab  
Heut zu Tage muß man doch schon Glück haben wenn Öl/Stahlfederteile im ersten Jahr schon funktionieren.  

@Kistenbiker: Du traust dich aber was gleich mit dem Eman zu fahren 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. August 2007)

ich bin ein ossi, somit darf ich "auf der arbeit" sagen! 

zum anderen: es ist einfach psychologisch besser, wenn man weiß, dass man ein 200g leichteres bike hat. ich bekomme das lapierre schon noch auf 13,5kg runter für den renneinsatz und dann hab ich immer noch 3-4kg mehr als die meisten mitstreiter. aber ich habe mehr spaß.

@eman
ich hab noch nie eine gabel offen gesehen. was ist denn auf dem foto zu erkennen?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg. guck amal da...




Hab vorhin ganz vergessen des zu kommentieren 

Du solltest aufhören diese Valiumtabletten zu schlucken. 
Oder wie der SuperschüßlerTschi sagen würde Valiumum Einschlafum Salzum 
Dann kommst duch auch mal von dieser Kinder und Frauenzeit weg.  
Des ist ja so langsam wie wenn einer die Okostrecke bergauf fahren würde aber halt bergabfährt.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2007)

was man  da sieht ist ein trennkolben der von nylonschnüren gehalten wird ... das untere bild zeigt den problempunkt, also die durchführung dieser schnur ... in der ersten serie hat man die einfach ohne alles durchs loch geführt . das aufm foto da soll jetzt länger halten







arbeit dürft ihr ossis gar net sagen ... da ihr gar net wisst was das is


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. August 2007)

@kistenbiker 
aanduaaf?? dieses kleine dorf neben thumsaraath? na, dou kamma doch mal wos machn...

@jörg
ob des wetter hält? man weiss es nicht...
unterhalten wir uns nächstes wochenend mal über caidom? habs dieses we voll vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> zum anderen: es ist einfach psychologisch besser, wenn man weiß, dass man ein 200g leichteres bike hat.



zum gewicht ... am kleinen kettenblatt spart man sage und schreibe 20 gramm (~60%) wenns aus alu ist ... am 32 er 60 gramm ... 

leider sind beide aus alu jetzt schon kapputt ... d.h. pro saison 3 mal wechseln oder 80 g mehr hinnehmen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

Oder weniger kraftvoll reintreten......
.....und ab und zu mal säubern und schmieren. 


@Stwolbur und Andere: Wenn´s Wetter die Woche so bleibt geh ich vielleicht mal zu Fuß KS´sn.


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. August 2007)

ja, gut, weil so machts niad wirklich spaß...


----------



## ewoq (21. August 2007)

sagt mal, war ich nicht mit einem von euch in arosa im lift?


----------



## Klabauterman (21. August 2007)

na stawoldbua gestern nu gscheit nach hause gekommen? 
hat wer lust am mittwoch ne runde zu drehen ? 

ich hab n antrag auf eine regenpause gestellt!


----------



## speedy_j (21. August 2007)

na ja, etwas länger könnte es halten, aber auf dauer scheuert es doch sowas auch durch.

die popeligen kettenblätter hab ich doch gar nicht. hab nur ein großes aus alu. ich setze eher auf leichte reifen und schläuche und dieversen kleinkram. für einen marathon will ich sogar pedale wechseln. wenn ich noch mal die muse habe, dann ersetze ich die zughüllen von der rohloff durch magura hs33 leitungen. das könnte nochmal über 100g raus holen.


dafür das ich nicht weiß was arbeit ist, bekomme ich ganz schön schotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> sagt mal, war ich nicht mit einem von euch in arosa im lift?



Denke ja, mit dem Eman.(weißes Lapierre)
Und er wußte danach immernochnet wie man Commencel ausspricht. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

@Stwoldbur: Du wolltest doch mal mit FR-Traning machen. Also da wo es auch bei Nässe optimal funzt, oder?

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (21. August 2007)

fr-training?
was isn des?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stwoldbur: Du wolltest doch mal mit FR-Traning machen. Also da wo es auch bei Nässe optimal funzt, oder?
> 
> G.



ja wollt ich - will ich immer noch


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

Wann haste denn Bock.
Bin in ca. 25min wieder daheim, bzw. wieder hier.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. August 2007)

hmmm, zeit hab ich  und bock sowieso!! ...
meinst, solln wir?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

Heute?
Morgen wäre besser...so ab 13:30 bei netregen.
Vielleicht macht ja noch wer mit....z.B. der Klabautermann.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. August 2007)

muss heut net unbedingt sein. geht immer die nächsten drei. aber ich würd net nein sagen, wenn du heut bock hast...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> muss heut net unbedingt sein. geht immer die nächsten drei. aber ich würd net nein sagen, wenn du heut bock hast...



Hmmh, jetzt hab ich des drüber gerade erweitert. 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. August 2007)

ah-geändert um 14:12 
ja bei netregen! halt mas a mal fest. herr klabauterman?

ich muss nämlich heut noch herausfindn, ob ich schneller als jemand bekanntes laufen kann und brauch all meine energie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

Ok´e halten wir des mal fest.
Anfahrt kann ich dir ja morgen relativ einfach erklären wenn es was wird. 

Und zwecks Laufen. Nimm die einfach einen Kampfhund mit der dich net leiden kann und setzte ihn hinter dir aus. 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. August 2007)

das wäre ja dann "doging"


----------



## Kistenbiker (21. August 2007)

@ eman + Stawold bou

Cool!!! Trauen ...na ja ...werden wir dann sehen 

Bin die Woche recht mit Arbeit zugeschüttet aber evtl könnt ma ja kurzfr. am abend was ausmachen.

Wenn i a paar Termine absage dann a am Do Nachmittag??!!

@ Stawold bou
na ned direkt aus dem Kaff sondern mitten in da Pampa...ca 5 Min vo Tumsarad.....Ziegelhütte!?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ok´e halten wir des mal fest.
> Anfahrt kann ich dir ja morgen relativ einfach erklären wenn es was wird.
> 
> Und zwecks Laufen. Nimm die einfach einen Kampfhund mit der dich net leiden kann und setzte ihn hinter dir aus.
> ...



was habt ihr denn vor? bin eh in rgbg morgen ... also braucht keine angst haben das ich komm


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

Nix besonderes. 
Nur mal wieder ein wenig wo runterspringen, so 2,3,4,5m nach der Arbeit, als Abwechslung.
Eigentlich wegen dem Wetter, weil sowas immer geht auf sandigem Boden.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> sagt mal, war ich nicht mit einem von euch in arosa im lift?



japp denk das ich das war ... allerdings mit nem schwarzen turner DHR und net mitm weissen lapierre


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp denk das ich das war ... allerdings mit nem schwarzen turner DHR und net mitm weissen lapierre



Ok´e, darüber läßt sich reden 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. August 2007)

...,3,4,5m.

...öh, ich musste leider kurzfristig das land verlassen...
...ich werde nicht wieder kommen...

...ich muss weg...

@kistenbiker
also ziegelhütte bei bayrischhof/schmierofen dahinten? da kann i ja iwi schaua
owa stress di niad, mia hom alle zeit der welt...
und ich bin bike-bedingt schlecht tourentauglich


----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2007)

@Stawold_Bou ... werd morgen den fliegenden zirkus aus rgbg mit heim nehmen (und so ganz nebenbei die Diplomarbeit abgeben) und bis ich wieder ne gabel hab ht fahrn  ... also auch net so tourentauglich 

@kiste ... handynummer per PN schreiben dann bekomm mer das schon hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .......und bis ich wieder ne gabel hab ht fahrn



  


@Stawoldbur: Schaut gut aus heute....bis jetzt.
Zwecks treffen ist des beste in Kemnath (bin da ja eh ).
Welchen Ort in Kemnath kennste denn?

Ach, und ich würde den Eman mal übereden mit dem Turner zu fahren....sonst biste nämlich voll am Arsch 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (22. August 2007)

alsoooo....was habts ihr na vor?
dropen?tour?schnitzelessen?

ich werd wohl mitfahren,hab ja sonst nix zu tun! 

wann wo was?


----------



## TimvonHof (22. August 2007)

ich glaub die wollen parcour machen. also droppen ohne bike.
ist ganz praktisch wenn man öfter in die verlegenheit kommt dass einem an der absprungkante das vorderrad wegschmiert, dann kannste die sache noch rausressen.

 

g. 
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> alsoooo....was habts ihr na vor?
> dropen?tour?schnitzelessen?
> 
> ich werd wohl mitfahren,hab ja sonst nix zu tun!
> ...



Mal schauen wenn der Stwoldlangschläferbur aufsteht.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2007)

uuaa. so sers!

stimmt, du bist ja eh in kemmath. aber welchen ort kenn ich denn? 
krankenhaus(hmm, blöd), marktplatz(kamma net parken), siemens...
also finden müsst ich überallhin


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> uuaa. so sers!
> 
> stimmt, du bist ja eh in kemmath. aber welchen ort kenn ich denn?
> krankenhaus(hmm, blöd), marktplatz(kamma net parken), siemens...
> also finden müsst ich überallhin



Such dir was aus.  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2007)

hmmm, ach mach ma doch marktplatz, hinten beim tor/polizei?
dann kriegst auch gleich a weng abstand vo da arbeit


----------



## Kistenbiker (22. August 2007)

@ Stawold

des hob i mir scho denkt dast di ana Zaiglhittn kennst.
Aber leider falsch  um mi zum seng maissad durchn Wold schaua kinna.
Plärn-Ziegelhütte?

An eman hob i mal mei nummer gschickt .....mal schaua wai ma zamakumma.

Cu


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, ach mach ma doch marktplatz, hinten beim tor/polizei?
> dann kriegst auch gleich a weng abstand vo da arbeit



Ok´e, dann 13:30 dort. 
Und Protektoren und den Klabauter net vergessen.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2007)

@kiste
selbstverständlich kann ich durch den wald schaua
aber trotzdem, plärn-ziegelhütte-hmmm. naja, wir wern uns eh bald mal seng!

@eMan
na los-fahr doch mitm turner?  naa passt, mach ma. einer muss ja hinten fahren und aufpassen, dass keiner verloren geht


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2007)

okay-13:30 
mensch, ich fang jetzt auch beim siemens an - als Jörg-Assistent!!

ah,wenn ich richtig gegoogleearthed hab, weiss vielleicht ich auch, wo du hinwillst...

@klabauter
hast as mitkriegt??

@kiste
jetzt weiss ich doch wo plärn-zieglhütte is


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2007)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> An eman hob i mal mei nummer gschickt .....mal schaua wai ma zamakumma.
> 
> Cu



wie gesagt ... kann jederzeit ... ausser heut  ...


----------



## Klabauterman (22. August 2007)

jap registriert allerdings war ich nu nie in kemnath lol
wo is na des in etwa?
mal schaun ob mei navü des findet


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2007)

also gut !! 13:00 beim ottl  
wär ja sunst scho fast a schmarrn...

...äh, oder doch niad? naja, wer ma scho seng...


----------



## Klabauterman (22. August 2007)

glaub das rentiert sich net ,san 20 km umweg von mir aus
ich überlegs mir mal


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2007)

Hat vielleicht wer einen kleinen Klappspaten?
Parken ja nur 100m daneben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (22. August 2007)

hab einen immer im auto liegen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2007)




----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2007)

@klabautermensch
ja nö, is ok, ich fahr selber, muss danach gleich noch wohin...

@spaten,klappbar
oh, ich hab auch immer einen im wagen...

ah sehr gut, meine neuen bremsbeläge sind gekommen. alligator. hmm, as billige zeugs is oft besser, mal schaua...


----------



## Klabauterman (22. August 2007)

huiui
war ein interessanter nachmittag 
dicker blauer fleck am oberschenkel und des ding am kinn lol


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2007)

Ja, war mal wieder was anderes.
Ausschließlich Schlüsselstellen fahren.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2007)

*ich finds toll!!!!!*
vor allem am schluss
nuuur schlüsselstellen!!...


----------



## Klabauterman (22. August 2007)

hehe...kannst du mir die fotos mal schicken?
wär schick!
danke


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2007)

mhm wer ist denn heut alles bei ner HT runde dabei??


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2007)

Gerade hat hier der Blitz eigeschlagen und alles lahmgelegt da ist Radfahren doch viel zu gefährlich ....besonders ungefedert.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2007)

Dachte heute wollten alle fahren außer ich...ähhh...mir 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2007)

im moment regnets


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2007)

hier nimmer.
Aber es liegt alles voller Hunde und Katzen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> *ich finds toll!!!!!*
> vor allem am schluss
> nuuur schlüsselstellen!!...




Kannst mir des eine Bild mal mäilen....also des dunkle

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. August 2007)

fraale!!
ähm, krieg ich ne eMail-addresse vo dir? als pm versteht sich 

hab scho, passt scho....


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2007)

momentan siehts trocken aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> momentan siehts trocken aus...



Wobei man Trockenheit ansich nicht sehen kann.
Man kann nur optisches vergleichen und dann indiziell etwas schätzen.

G.

PS: Noch schlimmer wäre der Fall zu sagen das es "heiß" aussieht.
Abgesehen bei der Verwendung des Begriffes bei der Ansicht von Frauen.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2007)

japp ... sieht auch indiziell geschätzt trocken aus ... wobei ich das nur über die nicht nass tatsache behaupten kann


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2007)

morgen bin ich am okopf falls wer zeit oder bock hat 

zuerst wohl fahren ... danach nen paar wurzeln im unteren bereich entfernen die mich ärgern 

wer is samstag dort?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2007)

Hab vor morgen auch evtl. zu okolieren und den Flow der neuen Strecke zu geniesen.
Der Carre kommt vielleicht morgen auch.
Du könntest doch die Wurzeln vorher entfernen damit sie dann bei mir weg sind 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2007)

zuerst fahren ... dann bauen ... umgekehrt is nix ... da die schnellkraft zum fahren fehlt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> morgen bin ich am okopf falls wer zeit oder bock hat
> 
> zuerst wohl fahren ... danach nen paar wurzeln im unteren bereich entfernen die mich ärgern
> 
> wer is samstag dort?



hier ich , hallo  
zumindest samstag auf jeden und morgen muss ich noch mal schaun


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2007)

fahr heut ab 1700 uhr mitm DrQ ab makhaus steinwald


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2007)

nur das keiner sagen kann ich hätt nix gesagt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. August 2007)

oh, sehr nett 
ich glaub ich werds aber nicht schaffen...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2007)

Pohh seit ihr späht drann. 
Jetzt hab ich auch wieder ausgeschlafen. 
Hmmh...eigentlich könnte ich jetzt noch Ksrepariering machen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (23. August 2007)

@eman Danke für die sms aber bin grad erst hamkumma....sch.... Arbeit.

Samstag wirds a nix mit OKO weil......Arbeit bis Nachmittag.
Wenns ned zu spät wird komm i aber noch rauf.

Sonntag a damentaugliche Runde???? egal wo!!....na ja fast egal wo


----------



## Supah Gee (23. August 2007)

Komm grad vom Doc....also irgendwas is abgebrochen im Finger     

Muss jetz am Mo zum Spezialisten....

Aber am SA bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei  
Tagsüber Freeridetour  
Und abends Party   

Und die von Syntace warn net so begeistert wie ich geschrieben hab, dass ich mit verbogenem Lenker fahr


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. August 2007)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Sonntag a damentaugliche Runde???? egal wo!!....na ja fast egal wo



also ich komm am Sonntag mit dem CC-Bike nach Weiden und werd wohl irgendwo um Weiden herum ne Tour fahren, was ja auch nicht so weit weg von Erbendorf ist  Wäre cool, wenn ich bei euch irgendwo mitfahren könnte 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. August 2007)

@reo
wenn sich da Klabautermann als Fremdenführer betätigt.....dann bin i gern dabei 
Aber ich kenn keine gscheide Strecke da unten.....schau ma mal ob a mag


----------



## Klabauterman (23. August 2007)

puh...glaube stark,dass ich sonntags nicht kann!
kann aber noch bescheid geben falls doch,aber dann eher kurzfristig


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2007)

@SuppenGee: Immer gleich zum Spezialisten, gibts da keine Fingerus Heilus Salzussalze
Ah, du machst diese geführten Freeridetouren

@....Hmmmh, weiß jetzt noch net ob ich heute okoliere.
Sind wohl doch ein paar dreckige Wasserlachen noch dorten von dem Regen gestern 
Und der Eman kommt ja auch net....wegen den ganzen neuen Kratzern von gestern.  (Hab ja gestern noch geschrieben das es mit Ht´s zu gefährlich an so einem Tag ist).

@Stawoldbur: KS kann man jetzt komplett fahren. Selbst bei Nässe. 


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2007)

@Jörg:  eecht? hast gestern noch gebaut? spitze!! 
da bin ich mal gspannt!! 

@supahtschiii: ohweh, ohweh 
hoffentlich wird des wieder. na, ich wünsch da was!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> .............noch gebaut?



Ne, mein Fahrkönnen eingestzt. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2007)

gestern ...japp ... mit ht tatsächlich gefährlich. sind aber nur nen paar kratzer ... hat schlimmer ausgeschaut als es ist ... 

oko... die schlammlöcher müsst man halt auffüllen, sonst sind sie morgen immer noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2007)

hmm - arbeitseinsatz oder wie? heut abend oder morgen früh?...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2007)

wenn dann heut abend ... bin aber sehr angeschlagen ... nen paar prellungen hab ich schon mitgenommen gestern


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn dann heut abend ... bin aber sehr angeschlagen ... nen paar prellungen hab ich schon mitgenommen gestern



   waas? bis jetzt hab ich gmeint ihr labert nur. oh mann...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2007)

Wir sind doch keine Labertaschen 
Die paar Kratzer haben ausgereicht das die beiden sogar die Kibitzsteinabfahrt auf der Forststraße "umfahren" haben  

Bin denke ich dann doch am Oko 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2007)

chafzz
der steinwald also. gefährliche weiten, unerforscht und unergründlich...

meine oko-motivation steigt auch immer mehr. also wahrscheinlich bis heut nachmittag 
ich nehm mal schaufel und zeugs mit...


----------



## Klabauterman (24. August 2007)

und habts am oko bissl ausgebessert und noch mehr flow reingemacht?
ab wann ist denn morgen wer am oko?
ich werde so gegen 12~1uhr kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2007)

Der Eman war wieder sehr fleißig beom Wassserlachentöten.
Und der Steinwaldi hat dann auch noch mitgemacht.

Ja so gegen 11fe12fe. Müssen ja Freeridetouren führen 

Haben gerade noch Okohausalurampensteinmauerweitspringen gemacht.
Sind aber wegen der Todesanfahrt net wirklich weit gekommen.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. August 2007)

ach stimmt ja ihr führt touren!
aber mit bergauflift oder?
sind die umsonst?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2007)

Umsonst....du meinst bestimmt kostenlos?
Schon, glaube ich 
Genau fahr eine mit, dann haben wir schon einen passenden Teilnehmer 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. August 2007)

oke...ob sie umsonst sind kommt wohl auf die führung an sich an 
joah wieso net  

welche strecken werdet ihr eigentlich führen?
kenn jetzt ja nur den fleckl-dh und die normale strecke (vom ochsenshore den man nicht fahren darf abgesehen)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2007)

Naja, soll schon auch richtig tourenmäßig mit sein.
Also so in Richtung vom Oko oben über einen langen Singletrail (den du net kennst) zum Fichtelsee. Dann halt mal auf den Schneeberg rauf und über die fast Classikabfahrt wieder zurrück zum Fichtelsee und dann nach Fleckel.(Erst wohl den Weg mit den Ausgrabungen und über den K-Dh zum Okohaus zurück)
So was halt in der Richtung mit Leuten die des alles auch fahren können.

Ansonsten gibt es ja die normalen Wege Toeuren auch noch.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. August 2007)

oha...das ist dann ja richtig mit bergauffahren!
das muss ich morgen dann spontan entscheiden ,je nach Lust  
abfahrttermine für die führungen wisst ihr nicht oder?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2007)

11fe12e. wenn soll ich denn da mal schlafen??


----------



## Klabauterman (24. August 2007)

na jetzt 

ps: fotos  *räusper*


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2007)

ahh-zefix. scho wieder vergessen... mach mi glei and oawad...*werkel,werkel*


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2007)

So um die 350 Hm´s.
Hält sich also in Grenzen.
Abfahrtstermine...so morgen ungefähr.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (24. August 2007)

najöö...entscheid ich morgen spontan!
gibts dann morgen eigentlich die liftkarten vergünstigt oder sowas?


----------



## Supah Gee (24. August 2007)

Werd wohl erst nachm Mittagessen rauffahren....
350 hm nur  
Nene also da geht schon mehr  

@Schdahwaltbua
Badehose nicht vergessen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2007)

@SupahPlantschGee
fraale, nimm i mid


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. August 2007)

moing allezam
da kannt i mi doch in Orsch beißn....alle san am OKO und i derf wekln bis in d´nacht   greizsakaramentkruzevixinorscheigleckt 
Hüft ja nix 
Also i fohr dann mal in d`orbat


----------



## Klabauterman (25. August 2007)

@kistenbiker&reo:
Sonntag wird nix!hab leider keine Zeit


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. August 2007)

also ich gebs zu-ich hab null plan. null plan wenn ich rauf fahr und null plan was abgeht. und wann. und nutella im gsicht. und wer seid ihr überhaupt? bin ich wirklich schon wach?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2007)

ich werd jetzt zuerst mal dhlen und danach ne tour fahrn ... aber net jörgs tour ... sondern ich werd heut mal über die fichtelgebirgsplatte fahrn ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2007)

Des war nur ein Beispiel einer Möglichkeit.
Kommt ja doch ein wenig darauf an was dann Sache ist.
Weil einen Plan gibts erst ein paar Minuten vor der Aktion 
Werde aber auch erst für den Fall der Fälle auf Tourer umbauen.

@SchüsslerG: Du kannst dann die CC-Tour führen 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. August 2007)

...ein paar minuten vor der aktion...

hmmm, ja giebts denn jetzt schon eine zeit, bei der es sich anbietet da zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2007)

Gibs endlich auf bei einer Ansammlung an Planlosigkeit nach Zeiten zu fragen.
Werde wohl so ab 12fe dort sein und mal schauen was abgeht.
Wird aber wohl schon mindestens 14uhr bis zur ersten Tour. Wenn nicht sogar 15 Uhr.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. August 2007)

GUT. 
ja. ich nehm mal die schaufel mit. und zwei eimer. eine schaufel und zwei eimer. dann schuafel ich mir einen, wenn mir langweilig wird.


----------



## santacruzer71 (25. August 2007)

Hi, werde morgen auch mal wieder am Oko auf ne Runde Downhill vorbei schauen. Cu.
PS.Suche ne 550x2,8 DHX Feder!!!!!!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. August 2007)

Moing @all
und wie war`s gestern ???.....ach i wills gar ned genau wissen 
Mach mich dann mal auf in den wilden Steinwald.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. August 2007)

@kistenbiker: NEEEEEEIIIN!!! stehnbleiben!!! wir wolln doch heut nachmittag a stoawoid-round drahn!!!

@supahGee & all: hmmm, also so 13:30 parkplatz zwischen grötschenreuth und trevesenhammer lass ich eitz mal so stehn


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2007)

hmm um 8:30 in den steinwald ... wer is denn so verrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2007)

Temperaturtechnisch ist des ja ein Vorteil......aber manche Vorteile muß man net nutzen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2007)

Hier zum geistigen Nachfahren, wer es denn kennt.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. August 2007)

Wer länger schläft wird später wach 
13:30 des schaff i nimmer....außerdem hab i heut genug vom Stawold.
Helm hi und beide Schienbeine offen...ein geiler Tag:
Bloß gut das as Bike nix hat.....na ja meine Gabel sollt i dann mal aschauer, i glaub die machts nicht mehr lange.
Also wer was zuhause rumliegen hat.....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. August 2007)

ahh- die letzte abfahrt is doch dann immer wieder lohn für alle mühen.

ein kurviger trail durch den epischen hohlweg während die späte abendsonne noch golden und warm durch grünes buchenblattwerk ihre letzten strahlen auf uns wirft. toll. 

und einen beinah-absturz (was ja angeblich noch kontrolliert war) beim wiederholungsversuch der wolfsfelsenbefahrung hatten wir auch  

und die neue KS-schlüsselstelle?? hmmm, is echt niad ohne!!!


----------



## Supah Gee (26. August 2007)

Hatte alles unter Kontrolle   

Ja war saucool   
Nächstes mal zum Mittagessen nach Pfoum  
Mit hoffentlich wieder junger Bedienung


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ein kurviger trail durch den epischen hohlweg während die späte abendsonne noch golden und warm durch grünes buchenblattwerk ihre letzten strahlen auf uns wirft. toll.



   

@SG: Ja so ein Mittagessen dort könnte ich mir auch vorstellen 


@Sportaschnelldrinki: Mach mal ein Bild von deinen 4 schnellsten Zeiten plus beste Rundenzeit.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. August 2007)

und schlank!!! und gutaussehend!! und überhaupt erkennbar weiblich!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2007)

japp ... schöne tour war das ...

1195 hm


----------



## DH-Virus (26. August 2007)

An alle Außenstehenden, die lange nicht mehr am OKO waren: DH am OKO fahren macht wieder SPAß!!!! Nachdem derFR/DH am OKO zunehmend unfahrbar wurde, hatten die LB's letztes Wochenende  alle Steine entfernt und die ganze Strecke geschottert!  Nein nicht ganz ! Aber man bekommt nen schönen Flow ,die Matschlöscher sind weitestgehend zu,das Steinfeld nach'm Drop ist gut durchfahrbar und auch die Stelle vor'm Drop ist easy zu durchfahren. Also macht euch mal wieder auf,zum Ochsenkopf !!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. August 2007)

Da hab i wohl wieder was verpasst 
Dafür hab i a verzogene Gabel und zwei ledierte Schienbeine  und des übers KT tja übermut tut selten gut 
Die kann i ja nächste Woche am Strand kurieren.  
Kibitzfels war heute voll gut ...as erste mal da runter heute....dachte bisher immer da kann man nicht fahren.


Der Weg ist das Ziel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (26. August 2007)

wer is am sonntag mit am start?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... schöne tour war das ...
> 
> 1195 hm



  

Wart ihr 3mal am Turm??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2007)

ne ... ich hatt nur nen total anderen tourstartpunkt 

mitm auto nach grötschenreuth zu kommen is für mich ne steinwaldumrundung


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. August 2007)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> An alle Außenstehenden, die lange nicht mehr am OKO waren: DH am OKO fahren macht wieder SPAß!!!! Nachdem derFR/DH am OKO zunehmend unfahrbar wurde, hatten die LB's letztes Wochenende  alle Steine entfernt und die ganze Strecke geschottert!  Nein nicht ganz ! Aber man bekommt nen schönen Flow ,die Matschlöscher sind weitestgehend zu,das Steinfeld nach'm Drop ist gut durchfahrbar und auch die Stelle vor'm Drop ist easy zu durchfahren. Also macht euch mal wieder auf,zum Ochsenkopf !!!



jo, war echt genial  Es sind halt einfach viele kleine Stellen, an denen ein Stein raus ist oder ein wenig Schotter hingekippt etc. 

@DH-virus: Auch dein neuer Mini-Anlieger funktioniert übrigens super  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> .....ein wenig Schotter hingekippt



Waren wohl um die 10t.

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Waren wohl um die 10t.
> 
> G.



 doch so viel? Gut, es sind ziemlich viele Stellen, an denen ihr was gemacht habt, aber 10t? Hat sich auf alle Fälle wirklich gelohnt  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2007)

auf jedenfall jeder einzelne stein mit liebe zur richtigen stelle getragen 

mitm motorschubkarren kommt man leider an die wichtigen stellen net hin


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. August 2007)

sers lettenbrüder, sagt mal ihr seids ja mächtig aktiv an der strecke. wie lang ist diese saison denn circa noch offen?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2007)

ende oktober .... + evtl nen paar tage ... wetterabhängig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. August 2007)

danke für die info! war einer von euch in rittershausen beim cup?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> doch so viel? Gut, es sind ziemlich viele Stellen, an denen ihr was gemacht habt, aber 10t? Hat sich auf alle Fälle wirklich gelohnt
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ja doch, so 6t der Eman und wir anderen haben dann die restlichen 4t verteilt.
Drumm war es dann garnet so anstrengent 
Man muß des schon nach Fahrleistungsfähigkeit aufteilen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2007)

und das trotz ner geisskopf saisonkarte  ... also von nem park der sich von selbst herrichtet


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. August 2007)

@eman: hmm, wos houstn du kettensägenmäßig im einsatz?


----------



## Supah Gee (27. August 2007)

Werd am Donnerstag operiert.....
D.h. kein Brixen ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. August 2007)

waaaaaaaaaas????!!!!!???    
hmm, is des etwa was schlimmeres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2007)

hast doch gesagt, dann wanderst halt 

was isn los mitm finger?


----------



## Supah Gee (27. August 2007)

Ja wandern  

Naja is irgendwie vom endgliedgelenk was rausgebrochen oder so  
Und wenn was gemacht werden soll dann möglichst schnell...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. August 2007)

mist. blöd. blöd gelaufen. können wir dich net irgendwie mit panzertape festbichn? bremsn tust ja eh niad, wie ich dich kenn...
na looos. komm doch. des geht scho


----------



## Supah Gee (27. August 2007)

Mal schaun......ganz kleine Hoffnung hab ich ja....
Is halt nur blöd wegen der krankschreibungssache ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. August 2007)

oh mann. operiern. na, da wünsch i da wos!!!
hmm, owa mia macht des eitz mei entscheidung leichter, wies aussieht, oder? zwecks fahren...
makaber, da krieg ich voll as schlechte gwissn...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2007)

Hast doch 2 davon 
Und den Kleinen braucht man doch sowiso net wirklich. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2007)

oh mist dass sind ja keine guten neuigkeiten.

wünsch dir auf alle fälle alles gute dafür !!!


@ jörg japp werd ich machen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. August 2007)

JÖRG  derf i mid dir midfoaan?


----------



## Supah Gee (27. August 2007)

Danke Danke

Die RT Marie steht heut sogar in der Zeitung


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2007)

RT Marie ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2007)

RT Marie ??? ???


@SportaStefan: Hab gehört das zu ziemlich kaputt warst 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2007)

naja ging eigentlich.  

ich war schon kaputter.  

so werd heut wohl mal wieder das projekt rohloff rauskramen .... wenn ich lust hab


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> so werd heut wohl mal wieder das projekt rohloff rauskramen .... wenn ich lust hab




Ach, noch weiter zerstören? 

Werde heute wohl mal die Abfahrt basteln. Damit ich morgen evtl. okolieren kann.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2007)

welche abfahrt?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> welche abfahrt?



Steinfeldsprung.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2007)

ohne holz?

mal schauen ... vielleicht komm ich und säg endlich den baumstumpf (da vor dem sprung wo du sagst man sieht die landung net) raus ....


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ohne holz?




Glaube des kann ich gerade noch zusammenkratzen.

Wenn du auch kommst dann können wir ja mal die 2 langen Baumstämme an die richtige Stelle vor dem Steinplattenfeld legen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2007)

hmm wenn ich komm, dann fahr ich davor noch nen paar mal runter denk ich


----------



## TimvonHof (28. August 2007)

he leute,
grüße von der reha.
gehts alles schon wieder besser, auch das tippen.
die ham hier voll was an der waffel, bin von früh bis spät in irgendwelchen "anwendungen" - zusammen mit ganz alten menschen und leuten denen es deutlich schlechter geht als mir. geht einem ganz schön auf die nerven - kann tagsüber keine dvd am stück sehen weil immer was dazwischen kommt.

dann dann die hürde internet - ne 1/4 stunde am MODEM (56k) kostet 50 cent.
was solls holt einen dsl-technisch auf den boden der tatsachen zurück. werd mir wohl, wenn ich heimkomm dsl 16000 holen, damit es mir die ohren wegbläst beim ersten einloggen  

bis die tage,
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wenn ich komm, dann fahr ich davor noch nen paar mal runter denk ich




Werde so um zirka 15Uhr dort sein.


@TvH: Net so aufregen .......des verlängert doch die Heilung.
Und mit dem Modem vergeht wenigstens die Zeit 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2007)

ok


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. August 2007)

was wollt ihr denn am Steinfelddrop bauen? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. August 2007)

hmmm, giebts für caidom ein team?

tüdelü...

ou *******, da werden ja nicht mehr als zwohundert angenommen. ****. hoffentlich gehts noch....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. August 2007)

*hihihi* 
hier werdem ja böse wörter in sternchen umgewandelt.
interessant. 
das is genau was für mich
****
*******
toll!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2007)

Blitzmerker 
Aber dafür werden Sternchen je nach Anzahl in böse Wörter umgewandelt.

So, der Steinfelddrop ist jetzt eine Fahrstelle.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Virus (28. August 2007)

Wie Steinfelddrop ist jetzt ne Fahrstelle????????? Was habt Ihr denn jetzt wieder angestellt- vielleicht ne Leiter zum runterfahren????


----------



## Supah Gee (28. August 2007)

RT Marie.....fragt den Bierstefan


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. August 2007)

Ich kenn bloss die MARE MIT DEN GROßN BUUSN!!! 
mensch stefan!! ich lach immer noch. manchmal steh ich sogar nachts auf dafür. ich finds toll

**** (funktioniert ja eh net)

team oder kein team?

(wie man sich auch an den kleinen dingen des lebens erfreuen kann...)


----------



## Supah Gee (28. August 2007)

die mein ich ja  
Bei der CaiDom Anmeldung einfach Lettenbrüder als Team reinschreiben


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2007)

evtl wer bock auf spicak? oder bozi dar?


----------



## thaper (28. August 2007)

mh hätt ich geld dann schon  steinfeld drop etwa mein geliebter drop an dem steinfeld oben? also auf der o-line?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2007)

@Stawoldbur: Ja, einfach Team Lettenbrüder reinschreiben.
Hab ja gestern schon einiges von Sportastefans Aktionen gehört, aber du kannst mir ja dann mal mehr erzählen. 

@Eman: Hast die Wurzel noch irgendwie verändert?


Zum Steinfelddrop. Der ist jetzt auch zum "einfach" runterfahren.
Man kann ihn aber immernoch springen....und wer net über die Abfahrt drüberkommt, der weiß das er vorher net gesprungen, sonder "einfach" nur runtergefallen ist. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2007)

japp wurzel ist weit genug weg und der rest aufgefüllt ... müsst nun schön durchrollen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. August 2007)

puhh, endlich-omas haus is gestrichen... 

hmmm, rucksack packen und in der fränkischen rumgammeln?
oder spicak? und riskiern, dass's mir die kurbeln noch vor caidom rausreisst...?
und supah-gees und mein neuer lieblingstrail muss auch noch hergerichtet werden...

*grübel,grübel*


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2007)

So zurrück vom ersten Okotest.
Die nicht mehr dahe Wurzel ist echt gut 
Beim Austschecken des Nichtmehrdrops ins Steinfeld, bzw. Steigern der Geschwindigkeit dort, hat es mir bei der 3ten Abfahrt meine Pedal verbogen 
Hängengeblieben an einem dummen Stein.
Und es ist echt übel wenn man sein Rad neben dem Grabstein aufschlagen sieht und besonders hört  
Nach der fünften Abfahrt war ich dann zum ersten mal nimmer fertig wie ich unten war 
Die restlichen Abfahrten waren dann echt toll...endlich kann man wieder Oko fahren.

Aber ich glaube meine Gobel geht jetzt langsam drauf 

@Staoldbur: Was ist denn euer neuer Lieblingstrail??


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2007)

der Robber-Rock-Trail


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2007)

Ach der  

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. August 2007)

ja genau!! der raiwa-vuoaglfölsn-tröil!!! :damma:

(eine ausgefuxte codesprache, die wir da benutzen)


----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2007)

Räuberfelsen->Vogelfelsen->Parkplatz Fichtelnaabaue....


----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2007)

Mist ich habs decodiert


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2007)

Wart ihr wohl heute?

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. August 2007)

verdammt! aber ihr kriegt uns trotzdem nicht!!

@Jörg: nee, war ma niad...schade eigentlich 

@supah Gee: hmmm-is jetzt morgen schon dei Operation?


----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2007)

Ja uns kriegt ihr nicht  

Ja morgen is OP...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. August 2007)

puuh. also i wünsch da als guade dafür!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (29. August 2007)

Danke  
Is ja nur der kleine Finger  
Mal schaun ob ich mich zuschaun trau


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2007)

yo supah gee von mir auch alles gute dafür.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2007)

Kleiner Finger......voll anfängermäßig   

@Sportastefan: Und was macht die Nabe....jetzt noch mehr Teile rumliegen?
Wo bleibt denn das Bild 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2007)

....und was treibt ihr heute so alle am letzten richtig schönen Tag??

G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. August 2007)

fahrrad fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....und was treibt ihr heute so alle am letzten richtig schönen Tag??
> 
> G.



hmm ... gute frage  ... irgendwer bock irgendwo zu fahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... gute frage  ... irgendwer bock irgendwo zu fahrn?



ja, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4012422&postcount=546



Mfg
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2007)

meine maschine zum beamen funzt leider noch net ganz


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> meine maschine zum beamen funzt leider noch net ganz



Geh mal unter www. scotti.com ins Netzt. Die helfen dir da.

Hab mich jetzt gerade eigentlich fürs Klettern am Birdrock entschieden.
Da ich von gestern noch ein paar unangenehme druckinstabile Körperstellen hab 
Aber mal schaun was noch zusammengeht, vielleicht kann ich mich dann doch net zurückhalten mitzufahren. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. August 2007)

@ jörg

nee ich hatte gestern keine zeit.

oh ja büddla muss i a noch machen hätt ich fast vergessen. vielleicht gibts heut abend welche


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2007)

So, muß jetzt erstmal hier raus 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2007)

so ... hab meinen nicht schlauchlosen big betty mit latexmilch ohne schlauch montiert ... mal schauen wie lang das hält


----------



## thaper (30. August 2007)

also am oko würd ich eher mit schlauch fahrn^^... aber keine big bettys... schon jemand die schlammige marie auf den felgen? würde gern wissen wie die so sind. weiss noch nicht so ob ich von meinen heiß geliebten doppelkarkassen von maxxis weichen soll...


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> also am oko würd ich eher mit schlauch fahrn^^... aber keine big bettys... schon jemand die schlammige marie auf den felgen? würde gern wissen wie die so sind. weiss noch nicht so ob ich von meinen heiß geliebten doppelkarkassen von maxxis weichen soll...



also Pino aus Weiherhof fährt 'nen Satz auf seinem Bighit. Vorne Gooey Glue hinten normale. Er war am Samstag in Bischofsmais enorm begeistert, wie gut die Reifen funktionieren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DH-Virus (30. August 2007)

Apropo Mutti Marie ; in Steinach haben etliche Reifen,wo von der Felsche ghüpft sin,ne Schwalbe gemacht oder besser von einer gewesen. Also Thaper bleib bei deinen maxxis.


----------



## Supah Gee (30. August 2007)

So Finger is wieder gerichtet  
Hat ganz schön rumgewerkelt, aber musste net aufgemacht werden 
Und so ganz Kindergarten war des auch net, mit Blutsperre am Oberarm und Infusionen (da stand Fresenius drauf...) und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> So Finger is wieder gerichtet
> Hat ganz schön rumgewerkelt, aber musste net aufgemacht werden
> Und so ganz Kindergarten war des auch net, mit Blutsperre am Oberarm und Infusionen (da stand Fresenius drauf...) und und und



Ob des der Nutellafresenius ist??

Was gerichtet ohne aufzumachen?????????.......heißt des du warst bei einem homeopatischem Chirurg   


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (30. August 2007)

Keine Ahnung wie der des gemacht hat, hab nix gesehn...
Hat aber manchmal komisch geknirscht


----------



## thaper (30. August 2007)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> Apropo Mutti Marie ; in Steinach haben etliche Reifen,wo von der Felsche ghüpft sin,ne Schwalbe gemacht oder besser von einer gewesen. Also Thaper bleib bei deinen maxxis.


najo aber sicher das das die schlammige marie war? also das die dicke bettina das macht oder der rennende ralf wäre mir nich neu...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> also am oko würd ich eher mit schlauch fahrn^^... aber keine big bettys... schon jemand die schlammige marie auf den felgen? würde gern wissen wie die so sind. weiss noch nicht so ob ich von meinen heiß geliebten doppelkarkassen von maxxis weichen soll...



muddy mary ... hatt vorn und hinten nen weichen zum testen drauf und war begeistert. rollwiderstand für ne weiche mischung ok und grip ohne ende.
würd ihn schon mindestens auf höhe des minion sehen

bei der bike attack hatt ich vorn nen muddy mary DH Gooey Gluey drauf und hatt keine probs.


----------



## thaper (30. August 2007)

danke  sehr cool des gefällt mir denke ich hol mir hinten nen 3c für an guten antrieb und vorne nen gooey gluey für schönen kurven grip


----------



## DH-Virus (31. August 2007)

Ihr versucht mich mit aller Macht umzustimmen, E-man Du Konditionssau würdest ja nicht mal mit  nem Treckerreifen Rollwiderstand verspüren!!
Ich glaube aber nicht, das der große M ,der die M&M mitentwickelt hat auf BB fährt und dem ist der hintere M&M am Schieferhang a runnergsprung. Schau mer mal.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2007)

wenn der muddy mary wirklich auch wieder von der felge springt, dann nie wieder schwalbe ... 

glaub aber net das schwalbe das wieder net im griff hat ... wär echt traurig


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn der muddy mary wirklich auch wieder von der felge springt, dann nie wieder schwalbe ...
> 
> glaub aber net das schwalbe das wieder net im griff hat ... wär echt traurig



Naja wenn man die Fotos von den abreißenden Stollen sieht, dann denkt man sich schon so seinen Teil.
Weil des Problem ist ja mittlerweilen schon seit dem Space ein Thema bei Schwalbe 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2007)

weiche reifen reißen immer .... mein muddy mary wo ich in lenzerheide drauf hatt fängt auch das reißen an 

die fotos die du gesehen hast ... freeride oder downhillversion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

ach dann kof ich mir noch sekunden kleber und papp den reifen in die felge..


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> weiche reifen reißen immer .... mein muddy mary wo ich in lenzerheide drauf hatt fängt auch das reißen an
> 
> die fotos die du gesehen hast ... freeride oder downhillversion?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255833&page=6

G.


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

das nächste mal kauf ich mir die reifen und beschwer mich dann. etz weiß ich net welche ich kaufen soll die maxxis mit 3c sind so teuer. die 60a sind mir zu hart und die andern reißen die stollen... und kosten mich immernoch mehr also 2 schwalbe..


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2007)

Und wieso keine 40a oder 42a?
Die Reifenwahl ist doch ganz einfach.
Wenn man ständig bremsen muß dann High Roller und wenn man ständig treten muß halt Minion.
Vorne 40/42a hinten 60a.


Hmmh, es reißt gerade auf wettertechnisch und nur noch 38min bis in die Freiheit.

G.


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

naja aber maxxis bekomm ich nich so günstig wie schwalbe und darum dahct ich mir evtl ma die neun muddy mary ausprobiern..


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

ähm andere frage wie schauts bis jetz mit dem wetter bei euch aus... wollten ja sonntag kommen und auf trockene verhältnisse hoffen... is die o-line überhaupt gscheid fahrbar wenns nass is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2007)

gscheit fahrbar is subjektiv

nen paar krass blöde stellen bei nässe wurden beseitigt also ists nimmer so schlecht bei nässe ... die trockene strecke geht aber deutlich schöner zu fahrn


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

na gut wenns trocken is hammer spass wenns nass is machma training...


----------



## Supah Gee (31. August 2007)

@SWB
http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike2007/bikes/pages/Santa Cruz Bullit.htm


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2007)

Ja net schlecht. Müßtest nur die Reifen und den Dämpfer tauschen 

Ach, habter gesehen. In der Pedalero Bikemesseriesenausgabe ist ein Bild vom Okolieren drin.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. August 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @SWB
> http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike2007/bikes/pages/Santa Cruz Bullit.htm



Es is einfach wunderschön!!!

ach so, ich bin wieder da und wandern werd ich nie wieder. und in dem baum unter dem ich schlief war ne eichhönchen-famlie, die mi die ganze nacht geärgert hat. und ich spür meine beine nimma.  und mein auto ist gestorben und steht jetzt irgendwo bei pegnitz. 
zefix.


----------



## Supah Gee (31. August 2007)

Jaja dein Auto...


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

Lol?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. August 2007)

jaja-mein auto 

wie lang bist denn jetzt eigentlich ausser gefecht gesetzt??
weil ich verschwind doch dann wieder für ne (kurze) zeit nach würzburg. aber erst in zwei wochen...


----------



## Supah Gee (31. August 2007)

Bin jetz erst mal bis 16.09. krankgeschrieben


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Bin jetz erst mal bis 16.09. krankgeschrieben



Des waren dann ja für einen kleinen Finger 3Wochen 
Wenn man es auf eine ganze Hand hochrechnet...15 Wochen. 
Bei 2 Händen schon 30 Wochen.
Plus Arme würde schon 1Jahr draus werden.
Und des alles ganz ohne Restkörper.

Aber trotzdem gute Besserung

@Stawoldbur: Jaja die kleinen Problemchen. 
Aber alles net so schlimm, solange man noch einen Baum findet unter dem man schlafen kann 
Was machste denn heute Nachmittag? 
Sollten doch irgendwie mal kleinere Planungen wegen Caidom in Angriff nehemen.
Hab jetzt dann erstmal Kinderklettern. Wegen dem Wetter aber doch nur in der Halle.
Bin dann wahrscheinlich schon ab 13Uhr zirka wieder da.
Und werde irgendwas kleineres anstellen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. September 2007)

@Jörg: 
caidom-Planungs-Angriff tät ich auch bevorzugen.
Heut Nachmittag wird aber erstmal versucht, mein auto wieder hierher zu schleppen... des wird a paar stunden dauern!!
müssma mal schaun, evtl morgen? vielleicht bleibts ja "nur" bewölkt, dann kömma uns ja treffen. (zum staawold bzw. nach naisuuach kann ich ja auch mim raadl foan...)


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2007)

sonst wer bock auf ne runde ... nachmittag solls besser werden das wetter ... zumindest net regnen


----------



## thaper (1. September 2007)

ich bin wohl morgen am oko. hoffe das wetter taugt.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sonst wer bock auf ne runde ... nachmittag solls besser werden das wetter ... zumindest net regnen



In welche Glaskugel haste denn da geschaut 

@Stawoldbur: Ja schaumer mal morgen. Können uns ja irgendwo treffen im Steinwaldgebiet und des dann genauer ausmachen und dabei ein paar Felsen runterfahren oder ähnliches je nach Wetterlage.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. September 2007)

@Jörg
Ich komm morgen mal bei dir vorbei und schmeiß den Stick in Briefkasten (wenn du net da bist).
Meinen, mit den Bildern die ich gemacht hab tu ich auch mit dazu, dann kannst auf den die restlichen Bilder machen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Ich komm morgen mal bei dir vorbei und schmeiß den Stick in Briefkasten (wenn du net da bist).
> Meinen, mit den Bildern die ich gemacht hab tu ich auch mit dazu, dann kannst auf den die restlichen Bilder machen



Dachte deiner ist nur ein 125MB Kinderstick?
Kannste ja auch die Lenzibilder auf meinem löschen und die von dir dann auf meinem draufdingsen.
Dann brauchste deinen net.
Und ich dingse die dann runter und dingse dann die restlichen Lenzibilder wieder auf meinen und den kannste dann wieder haben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2007)

Pohhh...die liefern angeblich mein neues Rad schon in 4-5 Wochen aus 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297485


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. September 2007)

honda kommt jetzt raus!!! 

so, as auto is wieder zumindest im landkreis. aber mei handy is weg. warscheinlich nicht im landkreis  
da kriegst doch a macke......


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2007)

@jörg ...

abwarten und tee trinken ... wer weiß wie gut das wirklich in der serie funzt alles ... 2step war auch genial bis zur großserie 

ausserdem seh ich den sinn eines solchen bikes noch immer net ... kettenschaltung is net wirklich problematisch 
das ist kein tourenbike ... und für dh braucht man sowas net wirklich ...  

... hehe ... und wer hatt den nen prob in lenzerheide ... ich net *fg*

@SWB ...
dir is glaub ich nimmer zu helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2007)

... aber wer weiß was man neues dh-bike wird ... meist das was ich zuvor total ausgeschlossen hab 

das aufm foto is richtig sch... 
der der das entworfen hat gehört sich erschossen und nen rocky wirds sich net ... grundsätzlich ... da gilt auch das zuvor gesagte net *Gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2007)

Des Prob zählt net und war außerdem nur im Nebenrennen

Ist halt ein Freeride/Spaßbike.
Viel aber straffer Federweg.
Mal abwarten was es wiegt, des ist ja der wichtige Fakt.
Mit schweren Reifen und richtigem Dämpfer wären bei 180mm Federweg 18kg akzeptabel.


Diesmal schaut des Scott eigentlich wieder richtig vielversprechend aus.


G.


----------



## freerider601 (1. September 2007)

Sers,

hat morgen früh wer bock auf ne Runde biken, Kösseine oder so?!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> richtigem Dämpfer



hehe ... nen bike das für luftdämpfer optimiert ist geht net unbedingt gut für deinen "richtigen" dämpfer

der weg geht in richtung luft


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... nen bike das für luftdämpfer optimiert ist geht net unbedingt gut für deinen "richtigen" dämpfer
> 
> der weg geht in richtung luft



Ja schon, aber ich warte in der Dämpferangelegenheit noch bis sie den "Weg" weit genug gegangen sind
Der Luftdämpfer steckt nur in dem Rad damit sie weniger Gewicht angeben könne....ansonsten ist alles BigAir identisch.

@Freerider601: Früh ist doch die Zeit wo angeblich die Sonne aufgeht und man danach Frühstückt. 
Wie kannst du uns früh mit Radfahren schocken 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2007)

kristallkugel hatte recht ... gestern am späten nachmittag wars trocken ...

geht heut was? okopf wird sicher net trocken sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

hmmm- spekulatio, spekulatio wie ich am besten wann wo hin komm...

um oins kann ich hier weg, owa ich werd um die 1 1/2 -2 stunden brauchen um irgendwas im stawold zu erreichn.

hmmm, owa mir hom ja nu a auto. mal an vodan froung...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

@Eman: Naja, des war schon früher Abend. Mußt halt den Timer in der Kugel mal wieder neu kalibrieren. 



Hab für heute noch absolut keinen Plan.



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2007)

grad zufällig gefunden

ganz locker zu lernen so nen barspin http://25framez.com/2007/08/30/video-tutorial-«how-to-barspin»/#more-216

aber schönes vid 

@swb ... müssten halt von dem parkplatz wie letztes mal starten ... da hast ja net weit hin


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

Echt geiles Video .....aber einen Barspin kann ich jetzt immer noch net 
Und "Timing ist alles, und dann halt wieder fangen" 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

Muß jetzt dann erstmal gucken was mit meiner 888 los ist.
Sollte ja nächste Woche voll funktionstüchtig sein.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. September 2007)

@Jörg
Ich werd so um 11.40 bei dir sein  
Entweder du schaust mal raus oder ich tus in Briefkasten...

Und da ich ja zz nix machen kann, hab ich schon mal ne Abenteuertour für nächstes Jahr Lenzerheide ausgetüftelt   

Des Bergamont is echt schön  
Des Rocky....:kotz: 

@Eman
Was war denn deine Federwegsverlustmarzocchi fürn Modell?
Überleg grad ob ich mir die 2008er 66 ATA hol... 
Aber is halt Luft


----------



## Supah Gee (2. September 2007)

Mist jetz seh ich des erst 9999 ....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

Puhh, mußte eben nur sicherstellen den 10000den Beitrag beigetragen zu haben 

@FingerG: Ok´e.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

hmmm, wir könntens irgendwie so austüfteln, dass ihr den westseitigen anstieg in angriff nehmt, während ich den südostseitigen anstieg erkämpfe. treffpunkt pfaben oder höher. 
mit runter würd ich dann fahren, weil wie späts vo mir hintaussi wird is ja wurscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2007)

@supah gee ...

war ne all mountain 1 SL mit ATA der ersten serie ... die meisten probleme sind jetzt angeblich behoben

marzocchi scheint aber die Luftkartusche immer noch net 100%ig unter kontrolle zu haben. von der funktion gesehen hat man der all mountain net angemerkt das es ne luftgabel ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @supah gee ...
> ....von der funktion gesehen hat man der all mountain net angemerkt das es ne luftgabel ist.



Erst an der Nichtfunktion 

Hmmmh...am Pfaben treffen find ich gut. Da ist ein tolles Caffee. 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)




----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Erst an der Nichtfunktion
> 
> Hmmmh...am Pfaben treffen find ich gut. Da ist ein tolles Caffee.
> 
> G.



zuerst wird aber dafür gearbeitet


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

hmm, müssma wohl  owa vo nix kummt nix 
wollma? treffen wann?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

jungs?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2007)

ich fahr jetzt glaub ich doch okopf 

mitm jörg wird mir zu technisch ... kstein vorallem


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

Hab bis eben an meinem Rad rumgeschraubt.
Wißt ja, kann man net unterbrechen wenn man versucht ein Prop zu lösen. 


Was, wie zu technisch.....du meinst wohl eher zu kurz


@Stawoldb.: Von wo würdest denn du losfahren?


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

naja-von thumsenreuth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

Wann wärste denn dann wo?
Muß heut mim Rmx unterwegs sein . Muß testen obs noch richtig geht.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

ahja. sehr gut hmm, ich werd direkt auf der strasse rauf nach pfaben fahren. ich schätz pfaben in ner stunde. könnt ich schaffen hoff ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

Oh, des schaffe ich nimmer.
Wie wäre es mit ca. 14:30 Pfabenparkplatz.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

jaja- stunde fahrzeit, kommt drauf an, wann ich los fahr 
14:30 klingt gut.
ich werd mich ranhalten


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

Ok´e, dann starte ich nämlich von unten.
Kannste dann ja sogar den neuen Radweg heimwärts fahren.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

yeah, wie auch immer  bis denne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

@Eman: Warste Oko? Wie sind denn die Wasserlachenverhältnisse?
Der Stawoldbur hat sich sein Schaltauge zerissen
Außerdem wollte er noch was mit der Bedienung anfangen

@SupaGinger: Hab heute gehört das du gar keine korrekte Wolfssteinabfahrt gemacht hast  
Und außerdem wolltest du zusammen mit dem Peter eine Schlägerei anfangen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2007)

oko ... ging ganz gut ... aber im unteren bereich sind halt nen paar sch... wasserlöcher die voll den flow killen und einfach aufzufüllen wären ... da muss was gemacht werden ...

schaltauge ... kann passieren ... ich hoff mal er hat ein ersatz ...


----------



## thaper (2. September 2007)

ich war oben... 150km gefahren um dann grad mal bis zum steinfeld mit dem northshore danach zu kommen... dann sagte der dämpfer bye bye und wir sind wieder heim... -.- aber die strecke war eig ganz cool halt bisl feucht und ausn lift hab (bin ja mim rad net weitergekommen) ich im unteren strecken abschnitt und dann am stück unterm lift n paar nervige lachen gesehn... tjo wenn alles läuft wie nicht geplant dann bin ich am donnerstag oder freitag wieder am oko. evtl sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @SupaGinger: Hab heute gehört das du gar keine korrekte Wolfssteinabfahrt gemacht hast
> Und außerdem wolltest du zusammen mit dem Peter eine Schlägerei anfangen
> 
> G.



   
Des war die korrekte Clickpedal Anfahrstelle  

Schlägerei  
Wegen den *****ß Dre**s O***s....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

haha. ich bin ja sooooo lustig.
mist.
mir fehln die worte. ersatz. tja. hmm.
da fehlts doch!!
ja die bedienung- die wollts echt wissn  matz dei!
*befindemichgeradeineienerstresssituationundrotiere*


----------



## Supah Gee (2. September 2007)

Die Bedienung vom letzten mal?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2007)

naja, nochn bisschen unhübscher!! zum glück hab ichs net gecheckt und da jörg musste mir den dialog nochmal langsam zum mitdenken nahebringen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2007)

War so.
Der Stwoldb. hatte was was 5,60Euros kostete und meinte zu ihr "Mach´mer 6" und sie erwiederte "Ne, jetzt net". 
Und er hats net kapiert.

@Eman: Ja, des mit den Wasserlachen. Hoffe ich werde den Schrayer mal nach dem Urlaub erwischen 

G.


----------



## thaper (3. September 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2007)

Hi Jungs

So siehts aus. Schultergelenkssprennung 3. Grades. OP 3 metallfäden in der Schulter. Fahrradsaison so wies aussieht beendet.

mfg

Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. September 2007)

Hey Wastl!!
mann, was du machst!! ich wünsch da a guade besserung!!

puuh. regensburg-haben keins, bayreuth-haben keins, würzburg-haben keins. weiden -hää 12mm stahlachse, sowas giebts doch gar nicht, nürnberg-auch nicht, aber Hof!!! muss zwar noch rumfeilen aber gehn müssts.

aaach, mir fallen tausend antworten auf die kellnerin ein. aber gecheckt hab ichs net...


----------



## thaper (3. September 2007)

haben was nicht?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi Jungs
> 
> So siehts aus. Schultergelenkssprennung 3. Grades. OP 3 metallfäden in der Schulter. Fahrradsaison so wies aussieht beendet.
> 
> ...




wünsch dir alles gute dabei

ich glaub du kannst froh sein wennst überhaupt wieder radfahrn kannst ...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. September 2007)

oh je wastl auch von mir gute besserung  

@ jörg hier endlich des büddl


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> oh je wastl auch von mir gute besserung
> 
> @ jörg hier endlich des büddl



dafür musstest jetzt tagelang spielen? ...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2007)

Ja , dafür hat er sich wahrscheinlich jetzt tagelang eingesperrt. ....
Der Grund könnten aber auch die ganzen Frauen sein die er angebaggert hat und die ihn jetzt suchen ...
....da weiß ich nämlich sogar mehr wie er selber  

Dummerweise bin ich wieder nur hier an einem Fremdrechner
Werde aber morgen gleich ein Bild von meinen Zeiten ganz ohne Kamerahilfe hier reinstellen um mal zu zeigen wie die Zeiten von Welcupfahrern im Gegensatz zu Dorfrennzeiten aussehen.   

Der Wastel hat jetzt irgendwas von dem Marry Shelly Roman 

@Stawolbur: Wenn willste denn morgen vorbeikommen? 
Fallste irgendwelche Werkzeugprobleme zwecks Schaltauge hast, dann können wir des auch bei mir machen.


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. September 2007)

chafz.nach endloser DREMEL-ACTION hab ichs irgendwie doch noch geschafft.=>
hat nämlich überhaupt nicht gepasst. nicht mal annähernd.

moang früh werd ich des werk dann vollenden und mich langsam ans packen machen. *überleg,überleg* 
wie schauts aus mit zwei-weil dann kann ich vorher noch a bissl einkaufen...???oder vielleicht wirds auch halb drei...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> chafz.nach endloser DREMEL-ACTION hab ichs irgendwie doch noch geschafft.=>
> hat nämlich überhaupt nicht gepasst. nicht mal annähernd.
> 
> moang früh werd ich des werk dann vollenden und mich langsam ans packen machen. *überleg,überleg*
> wie schauts aus mit zwei-weil dann kann ich vorher noch a bissl einkaufen...???oder vielleicht wirds auch halb drei...



Ja dann machen wir halt ca. 2 halb 3 bzw 14 halb 15.
Hast du eigentlich wieder ein Händy.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. September 2007)

oh ja- mein handy wurde wieder gefunden 
und ich habs auch gleich geholt. jetzt weiss ich auch wieder, wie spät es immer so ist. schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. September 2007)

nee nee ich hab ja noch rohloffproblemchen...  

nix angebaggert hatte doch meinen bagger gar net dabei  
wenn dann nett unterhalten  

tz tz tz


----------



## TimvonHof (4. September 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wünsch dir alles gute dabei
> 
> ich glaub du kannst froh sein wennst überhaupt wieder radfahrn kannst ...



von mir auch alles gute, des wird wieder auch wenn du nächste saison noch damit zu kämpfen hast. tut halt immer noch weh unter last...

grüße von der reha,
tim


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2007)

@Sportastefan: Hier mal Könnerzeiten im direkten vergleich ...die net "Minuten" auseinanderliegen 
Jetzt kannst dich dann wieder einsperren 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. September 2007)

So servus,
wieder zuhause da ist es doch am besten!

Werd dann mal schauen ob meine neue/alte Gabel schon von Imsp. da ist und dann......ab in den Wald den steinigen.

Ist sonst noch jemand unterwegs???


----------



## Supah Gee (4. September 2007)

@Wastl
Von mir auch gute Besserung  
Da is ja meins ne Kleinigkeit...


@Brixenfahrer
Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Rennen  
Und Vorsicht im Buffalo


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Da is ja meins ne Kleinigkeit...



Ja bei so einer Naht auf dem kleinen Finger müßte er schon vorher übel ausgesehen haben.

Hoffe mal das wir net auch irgendwelch Vergleiche solcher Art demnächst ziehen dürfen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Virus (4. September 2007)

Hat wer nen Bock Samstag mit nach  Spicak zu kommen,die wo nich zum Gaydom fahrn?????


----------



## thaper (4. September 2007)

ansich ja schon jetzt wo ich meinen pornstar im hinterbau hab..


----------



## DH-Virus (4. September 2007)

@thaper hastn neien Dampfer drin,was isns gwordn?  mir machn do o. freitag wos as ,s kumm a zwoa Patienten as Nurnbarch mit .


----------



## thaper (4. September 2007)

najo mit pornstar meinte ich meinen roco wc 07. taugt extrem  
welche patienten aus nürnberg? kenn ich die zufällig?


----------



## Klabauterman (5. September 2007)

so bin wieder zurück ausm urlaub! irgendwie ists hier fei ganz schön kalt...

geht des wochenende oder nächste was mit biken?


----------



## DH-Virus (5. September 2007)

@ thaper glaub net,das die kennst -sind DH/Fr Debütanten


----------



## thaper (5. September 2007)

sag mal namen...

achja ich bleib etz am wochenende wohl daheim. zuviel stress evtl komm ich am sonntag zum oko aber sonst kp. 
mal wiedern schmausenbuck unsicher machen und bisl vor der video kamera posen damit was gscheids ins neue teamvideo kommt...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2007)

so wie das wetter zur zeit vorhergesagt ist macht spicak keinen sinn ... bei nässe ists net wirklich toll


----------



## thaper (6. September 2007)

na dann  ich glaub ich zieh ins fichtelgebierge nächstes jahr... ich brauchn lift. odern freerider der mich den berg rauf zieht...


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. September 2007)

@eman  nicht in Caidom?

Dann könnt ma ja mal am Sonntag um 8 Uhr a Runde fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichi (7. September 2007)

hallo, ziehe jetzt neu nach würzburg und da wollte ich mich mal erkundigen wie es denn dh mäßig in der gegend aussieht und wen ich da am besten anquatschen kann...? vllt kann mir ja jmd weiter helfen.
vielen dank, gruß dominic


----------



## LB Stefan (7. September 2007)

Es gibt da so einen der öfters mal in Würzburg ist und sich in irgendwelchen Audimax rumhängt  
Den kannst ja mal fragen

Der kommt zum Freeriden aber auch lieber ins Fichtelgebirge  

Aber du kannst nen ja mal fragen. Ich will nicht zu viel verraten aber sein Name beginnt mit Stawold und endet mit bou


----------



## chichi (7. September 2007)

supi danke!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2007)

@DrQ ...

hast die rohloff wieder oder gibts net ht runde am WE

@kistenbiker ... ne die zeit ist indiskutabel ...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. September 2007)

nee hab ich noch nicht wieder. evtl morgen glaub ich aber nicht wobei ich morgen eh nicht nach hause komm.
Das heißt aber dann sonntag HT 

Wenn überhaupt weil ich ja auch nicht weiß ob wenn ich dann sonntag nach hause komm ob das rad mit nach haus kommt oder obs noch weng hier bleiben will 

mal sehen.

was würde sonntag anstehen??


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2007)

keine ahnung was ansteht ... habs halt mal geschrieben


----------



## Davatsch (8. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

wie sieht denn die O-line aus?? War jemand die letzten Tage? 
Lohnt ein Besuch heute oder ist's ne einzige Schlamm- und Rutschpartie??

Danke schonmal,

Grüße,

Andi


----------



## thaper (8. September 2007)

also ich denke die strecke is so richtig spaßig grad...


----------



## oBATMANo (8. September 2007)

War heut am Oko und die Strecke macht bei Regen noch mehr Spaß als wenn sie trocken ist. Läßt sich super fahren. Die vielen Steine haben Grip ohne Ende.

Aber was soll denn diese Holzabschußrampe im Tretstück ziemlich am Schluß?
Der zweite Holzkicker is ja harmlos, aber der erste ist nich der Hit.
Da patsch man ja voll ins Flache danach und wenn man mit Vollgas drüber zieht, knallts ein sonstwo hin. Anständig drann vorbei kommt man auch nich.
Man könnts ja wenigstens an Rand stellen, so daß man wieder bis zum nächsten Trail anständig reintreten kann, oder ne Landung dazu bauen.
Aber so ist das doch kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (8. September 2007)

also es steht fest bin in 2 wochen wieder am oko am start...


----------



## LB Stefan (10. September 2007)

uhu meine rohloff ist heut wieder gekommen. alles neu.

neue dichtungen neues ritzel neue ritzelaufnahme öl drin alles dich super leichtlauf und überhaupt nicht teuer. juhu  


hat eigentlich schon mal wer was von die caidomler gehört???


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2007)

Ja, ich.

Bin ja der letzte der heimgekommen ist.....ins Sauwetter. 

Man, heute um 11Uhr bei Sonnenschein am Domplatz von Brixen bei einem Latte Macciato noch den hübschen Italienerinnen hinterhergeschau, und dann so ein Schmuddelregen hier 

G


----------



## Supah Gee (10. September 2007)

@Stefan  

Oh mann ich bin etz bis zum 28.   krankgeschrieben

Aber is eh scheiß Wetter....

Letzten DO war ich mal 4 h um die Kösseine wandern/trail running......boah hatte ich Muskelkater danach....

@Jörg
Wolltest du net gewinnen


----------



## LB Stefan (10. September 2007)

oh das ist doch n ganz schönes stück grml grml zum glück ist nicht grad kaiserwetter.

ich hab die rohloff nicht wirklich vermisst.

bin nur weng mim tourer die woch so 180 km und 2000 hms gefahren oder so

zum fiter werden  

@jörg mir fällt grad ein hab dein werkzeug noch. reich ich dir bei gelegenheit mal vorbei. was hast du für schicht wenn du wann? wieder arbeiten musst???


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Wolltest du net gewinnen



  

Die Teilnehmerzahl hat sich verdoppelt und ich bin diesmal noch weiter hinten gestartet (was ioch eigentlich net vorhatte ) 
Und unten wollten sie mich einfach net weiter vor lassen.
Hab aber nach jedem Sturz, wegen versuchten Überhohlmanövern, wieder ziemlich schnell auf die 8er Gruppe (eben in einem Video nachgezählt) wieder aufgeschlossen
Und außerdem war ich trotzdem auf der Bühne und hab jetzt auch eine Okleymütze ...und 3 gleiche Umhängetaschen. 
War aber voll geil 

Und der Tag danach, also die Tour, war des beste an Singletrail was ich je an einem Stück in meinem Leben gefahren bin.
Über 10km Flowtrail am Stück mit sehr technischem Einstigbereich. Da kannste alles in Lenzerheide dagegen vergessen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. September 2007)

heeeey!!!!!!!! 
mir san wieder daaaaa!!!!!!!!
nur toll!! NUR!! alles!! AAAALLEEES!!!24 stunden toll!!!

@und jörg: 1979-viel zu jung für dich-genau MEIN alter


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> oh das ist doch n ganz schönes stück grml grml zum glück ist nicht grad kaiserwetter.
> 
> ich hab die rohloff nicht wirklich vermisst.
> 
> ...



Bin bis Mittwoch wohl noch daheim und dann geh ich wahrscheinlich früh in die Arbeit.
Also komm mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei.

Förstertermin ist wahrscheinlich auch noch diese Woche.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. September 2007)

achja und mit gaaaanz viel glück kommt mein caddy die woche hoff hoff  


ach und doppel achja der outdoorladen in Bayreuth macht zu... alle klamotten um 50% reduziert. war am samstag dort und hab noch weng was gekauft... leider schon die gängigsten größen vergriffen da er schon ne ganze weile räumungsverkauf hat...    
aber weng was hat er schon noch. rucksäcke schlafsäcke und so sachen paar jacken und das ganze zubehörzeugs ist auch noch einiges da.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> heeeey!!!!!!!!
> mir san wieder daaaaa!!!!!!!!
> nur toll!! NUR!! alles!! AAAALLEEES!!!24 stunden toll!!!
> 
> @und jörg: 1979-viel zu jung für dich-genau MEIN alter



Für Sachen hast du schon wieder Zeit 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin bis Mittwoch wohl noch daheim und dann geh ich wahrscheinlich früh in die Arbeit.
> Also komm mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei.
> 
> Förstertermin ist wahrscheinlich auch noch diese Woche.
> ...




jo mach ich. vielleicht morgen oder so.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> jo mach ich. vielleicht morgen oder so.



Genau.

Man, da muß man wieder ganz schön aufschauen das des mit den Nachrichten hier net zu komplex wird 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. September 2007)

@jörg: also bitte  is doch selbstverständlich!! 

@stefan & supah-Gee & Eman: mensch, des is so schade dass ihr net dabei warts!!!!


...mist ich kann hier meinen namen net ändern...


----------



## LB Stefan (10. September 2007)

@ jörg in der tat  ein stress


----------



## LB Stefan (10. September 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...mist ich kann hier meinen namen net ändern...



@ LB Ottl ich seh an deinem avatar dass sich da was geändert hat. glw is a zeit worn


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @stefan & supah-Gee & Eman: mensch, des is so schade dass ihr net dabei warts!!!!



halt die schnautze ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. September 2007)

wieso is da grad noch "skript" gestanden, wo jetzt "avatar" steht, obwohl da nicht steht, dass du was geändert hast??

immer diese Binär-Versteher - pfffff


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2007)

Ja, der Stawoldbur ist in Brixen zum Lb ernannt worden....unter korrekten Voraussetzungen.
Müssen ja langsam mal expandieren...und einen Vermesser kann man immer gebrauchen. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. September 2007)

eigentlich war ers schon vorher 

zu was anderem ... nächstes we ist das letzte wo spicak offen hat ... ich fahr auf jedenfall hin wenns wetter passt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2007)

Hmmh....kann ich jetzt noch nichts dazu sagen.
Mein Hinterrad ist hin :kotz:

G.


----------



## Bayer (11. September 2007)

hey mal ne frage, kommt ihr nächste woche mal unter der woche zum OKO? Wär da evtl mal wenn ich wieß das paar leute fahren zum Bilder machen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. September 2007)

da macht er zu, der spitzberg. und ich muss tatenlos zusehn...


----------



## Lackie77 (11. September 2007)

@ jörg: welche startnummer hast denn du beim caidom gehabt?

und wegen bayer seiner frage: könnt auch mit zum bilder machen kommen, vorrausgesetzt es passt das wetter und vor allem muss jemand zum fahren da sein, der lust auf bilder machen hat, auch nachdem der lift zugemacht hat, da ich unter der woche erst ab halb 5 kann... aber das gilt nur für mich, der bayer kann auch schon früher...


----------



## Schoschi (11. September 2007)

Hi,

Wann genau ist denn der letzte Liftbetrieb? Sind am Freitag wahrscheinlich oben...

Grüße


----------



## oBATMANo (11. September 2007)

Lift läuft bis Ende Oktober laut Liftmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2007)

Wann ich in der nächsten Zeit wo bin weiß ich jetzt definitiv noch net.

Hatte die Startnummer 59...glaube ich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2007)

Hab ein schönes Bild zum Thema "Ein gutes Produkt braucht keine Werbung".

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. September 2007)

hmm-ja stimmt. die raceface-schoner sind echt gut!!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-ja stimmt. die raceface-schoner sind echt gut!!



Hmmmh 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. September 2007)

@ LB Stawoldbou  Ja sind bestimmt gut  aber die Schuhe gab`s wohl beim Start dazu??? 

Wie schauts denn heute Nachmittag aus?? wer unterwegs ???


----------



## thaper (12. September 2007)

jo die race face dinger taugen mal sehr  
die schühchen da auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. September 2007)

Hei Jungs, wer hat heut Lust und Zeit ne Runde zu fahren.

so ab 1430 oder so???


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hei Jungs, wer hat heut Lust und Zeit ne Runde zu fahren.
> 
> so ab 1430 oder so???



Hast jetzt auch einen Puter + bessere Arbeitszeiten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. September 2007)

hab schon lang nen puter + die besten arbeitszeiten was gibt


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2007)

bin morgen mitm carre in spicak  ... wenn ihr faulen säcke net wollt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2007)

Scheide morgen auf jedenfall für Spicak aus.
Ist mir zu riskant soweit zu fahren und rumzuhüpfen mit der Felge....
.....außerdem komme ich jetzt mittlerweile erst heute Nacht...falsch, morgen erst von der Arbeit heim. 

@Carre: Nächsten Montag komme ich bei dir vorbei mit meinem Laufrad.

@SportaStefan: Habe eben im Internet gelesen das du Zeit hast 
Ne normale Runde könnte aber gehen...evtl. mit Seilgarten.
Oder in Wunsiedel sind Holztage
Oder doch wo ganz anders. 

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (14. September 2007)

@E-Man Bist auf keinen Fall alleine da!  Wir waren letzten Samstag mit drei DH-Debütanten dort,scheißwetter aber absolut geil. Bis moin.


----------



## DH-Virus (14. September 2007)

Fährt noch wer nächstes WE nach Thale zum DH. Ist ne Debütanten- Strecke bis auf den Zielsprung , aber trotzdem geil.  www.Rosstrappendownhill.de


----------



## LB Stefan (14. September 2007)

@ eman kann leider net mit da ich so ab 1730 schon wieder termine hab


----------



## Klabauterman (15. September 2007)

servussss

wie schauts na nächste Woche aus? Geht da mal was zam?würd mi freuen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> servussss
> 
> wie schauts na nächste Woche aus? Geht da mal was zam?würd mi freuen



Meinste unter der Woche?
Müßte schon mal was gehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2007)

Und wie war Spicack.

Mit dem Sportastefen kann man auch nimmer Radfahren. 
Der ist voll CCfit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2007)

spicak ... gut wie immer (war aber nass am anfang) ... allerdings wird die strecke ruppiger.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. September 2007)

nee nee ich bin net cc fit ich bin nur heut den 4. Tag infolge rad gefahren  

sin die büddla wos worn vo heit??


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2007)

aha ... geheimtraining ...


----------



## LB Stefan (15. September 2007)

sozusagen... mit ein paar erstbefahrungen, erstwiederholungswiederholungen und  erstbelettungen (neuer radweg erbendorf weihermühle)


----------



## oBATMANo (15. September 2007)

Ist morgen jemand am Oko?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. September 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand am Oko?



Ja, ich.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oBATMANo (15. September 2007)

Hab nen kläffendes Wollschwein dabei.
Spätestens damit fällt man auf.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2007)

sind wir jetzt hier schon nen biketreff fürn oko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (15. September 2007)

ja  
Oko is doch im Fichtelgebirge


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. September 2007)

so sevus,

wie schauts denn morgen so aus? 
wer Lust auf Stawold? 
muß ja a ned scho uma achde sa  
ned das wieda hoist i ho nix gsagt


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. September 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hab nen kläffendes Wollschwein dabei.
> Spätestens damit fällt man auf.



wir hatten uns schonmal am Oko gesehen, sprich ich kenn dich  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oBATMANo (15. September 2007)

weiß schon. War nur nochmal zur Sicherheit, aber das ist ja auch kein Oko Biketreff Thread.    
Die Ostbayern nehmens da recht genau 

Willst Du mit mir Radln?
Ja_______O
Nein_____O
Vielleich__O


----------



## LB Stefan (15. September 2007)

@ kistebiker kennen wir uns eigentlich??

warst du des der damals mitn klabautermann mit war??


----------



## thaper (15. September 2007)

wer will mit uns am nächsten samstag okolieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> nee nee ich bin net cc fit ich bin nur heut den 4. Tag infolge rad gefahren
> 
> sin die büddla wos worn vo heit??



Sind immernoch am Foto.
Bin voll fertig von gestern.
Werde heute def. nicht Radfahren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. September 2007)

mhm


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. September 2007)

@ LB Steffan    nein kennen uns noch nicht ....arbeite aber dran a paar Freerider aus der Gegend kennenzulernen und a mal a Runde zu fahren.

bisher hat`s zeitlich nicht geklappt.....entweder zu früh  oder i war noch auf Arbeit


----------



## LB Stefan (16. September 2007)

vielleicht fahr ich heut ne klassik-runde d.h. mt.snow oko usw. 
abfahrt so ab 1330 oder so

will wer mit???

@ eman geht eigentlich m weg richtung hot-stone-city scho wieder???


----------



## Klabauterman (17. September 2007)

Gibts scho Pläne für diese Woche?


----------



## LB Stefan (18. September 2007)

heut ist Regenpause morgen evtl Staawold wenns einigermaßen trocken ist von oben


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2007)

Ich habe gerade Regenpause + Felgenpause.

@SportaStefan: Und was machten deine VWmühle?
Willst net bei uns zu arbeiten anfangen....die suchen so Gscheite.
Für die Entwicklung. Der Eman wäre auch so ein Kandidat.
Für jeden den ich vermittel bekomme ich nämlich 3000Euro Vermittlungsprämie wenn sie was taugen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2007)

@Suppentschi: Schau mal da ist der Sartpunkt 
Net vorne an der kleine Mädchen, bzw. kleine fingerlamentierer Stelle 
Hab auch noch ein Beweisfoto vom Caidom vom Monoid bekommen....
....wo du dich auch gedrückt hast.

@Monoid: Habs jetzt auf CD. Gehen morgen weg mit der Post. 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. September 2007)

Hab doch schon gesagt, weiter vorne is die original Clickpedal Anfahrstelle  

Wieso durftest du auf die Bühne 
Wieso hab ich mich gedrückt  

Au, kann net mehr schreiben mein Finger tut weh......


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hab doch schon gesagt, weiter vorne is die original Clickpedal Anfahrstelle
> 
> Wieso durftest du auf die Bühne
> Wieso hab ich mich gedrückt
> ...



Klickpedalanfahrtsstelle 

War auf der Bühne um meine Preise abzuholen...für die meisten Überholmanöver 
Hab jetzt 3 modische Umhängetaschen von TimeZone..hmmmh..und eine 30 Euro OaklayCap.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (18. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War auf der Bühne um meine Preise abzuholen...
> für die meisten *Überhohlmanöver *



Achso ja genau die hohlen Manöver.....


----------



## LB Stefan (18. September 2007)

@jörg kannst du mir des und andere büddla von opfturm in groß schicken. des schaut gut aus.


----------



## Schoschi (18. September 2007)

Servus,
der Turm da, der Opfturm oder wie der heißt, wo ist denn der? Bin ab und an mal im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs, also den würd ich mir auch gern mal anschauen.......wahrscheinlich brauch ich da nen Ortskundigen den zu finden....!

Grüße


----------



## monoid (18. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Suppentschi: Schau mal da ist der Sartpunkt
> Net vorne an der kleine Mädchen, bzw. kleine fingerlamentierer Stelle
> Hab auch noch ein Beweisfoto vom Caidom vom Monoid bekommen....
> ....wo du dich auch gedrückt hast.
> ...



@ Sporatjörg: Au klasse, bin ab morgen wieder in B. Kannst sie mir bitte dahinschicken? Übrigens war ich etwas voreilig. Mein GravityDropper hat auch nur 7 cm! (Absenkung  ). Gruss


----------



## LB Stefan (18. September 2007)

@ schoschi

also mal kleine Erdkundestunde...

der oberpfalzturm ist natürlich nicht direkt im fichtelgebirge weil fichtelgebirge ist ja franken und oberpfalzturm in franke... na genau da stimmt was net. der ist im steinwald (oberpfalz). des ist des angrenzende "gebirge" an das fichtelgenirge in südostlicher richtung. 

ja da gibts auch ein paar schöne trails. werd evtl morgen mal ne opfturm runde drehen, wenns wetter passt. 
wenn jemand mit will einfach bescheid geben. werd eh erst so ab 1615 startklar sein tendenziell eher noch etwas später


----------



## LB Stefan (18. September 2007)

@ sportajörg... nee mein schwimmbad ist noch net gekommen wart aber täglich drauf. 

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## thaper (18. September 2007)

in da öibapvoals also.  gibtz freiwillige für samstag oko?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ schoschi
> 
> also mal kleine Erdkundestunde...
> 
> der oberpfalzturm ist natürlich nicht direkt im fichtelgebirge weil fichtelgebirge ist ja franken und oberpfalzturm in franke...



Naja, der Pfalzstein ist ja auch im Fichtelgebirge und auch in der Oberpfalz
Bin um die Zeit warscheinlich am Grandfelsen. Schau mal vorbei....ist ja auch  in der wunderschönen Oberpfalz 


@Monouli: Mist , sind schon auf den Weg nach Ba, bzw. kann ich jetzt nimmer aufhalten.


@Thaper: Könnte schon sein.


G.


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2007)

Opfturm = Oberpfalzturm, alles klar. Steinwald istn Begriff, war ich aber noch net........jo danke erstmal für die Nachhilfestunde, werds mal ins Auge fassen wenn wir da mal wieder ne Tour machen.........so in 100 Jahren ungefähr......

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (19. September 2007)

sonntag jemand oben ?


----------



## Klabauterman (19. September 2007)

ahhh...wieso nur so spät stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (19. September 2007)

mhm recht viel eher gehts, stressfrei, aber nicht.


----------



## monoid (19. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, der Pfalzstein ist ja auch im Fichtelgebirge und auch in der Oberpfalz
> Bin um die Zeit warscheinlich am Grandfelsen. Schau mal vorbei....ist ja auch  in der wunderschönen Oberpfalz
> 
> 
> ...



@Sportajörg (sorry wg. dem Schreibfehler!): Danke, bin ja ab Sa wieder in BA! +am So vorr.am Oko.

@Stylo: Evtl. sind wir da. Könntest mir dann den Bremshebl für Tatjana`s ORO18 und 2 Satz Beläge mitbringen?  Gruss


----------



## Stylo77 (19. September 2007)

ja kein thema pack ich ein


----------



## Klabauterman (20. September 2007)

hat heut jemand interesse an einer tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. September 2007)

mhm eigentlich wollt ich heut mal meine fehlenden Speichen ersetzten und diesen Knackgeräusch auf den Grund gehen da des wetter aber recht sonnig und nicht zu warm werden zu scheint könnt ich mich fast für ne tout überredn lassen. allerdings dann wieder nicht vor 1645


----------



## Klabauterman (20. September 2007)

och heut is mir die zeit egal!ich wär mal für steinwald


----------



## LB Stefan (20. September 2007)

mhm dann mach mer 1645.

kennst den parkplatz in haselbrunn oder von wo willst du starten. ?


----------



## Klabauterman (20. September 2007)

aehmn war des der wo ma scho mal losgefahren san? ne oda?


----------



## LB Stefan (20. September 2007)

nee nicht wirklich. mhm wennst den nicht kennst ist schlecht zu erklären. sag was des du kennst dann starten wir von da.

geh etz heim. les dann daheim deine antwort


----------



## Klabauterman (20. September 2007)

des ding bei grötschenreuth oda so?gell?
wennst ma sagst welches haselbrunn (pottensetin, pullenreuth, speinshart) des ist kann ich da scho hinfinden (naviseidank)


----------



## LB Stefan (20. September 2007)

ah dann ist ja gut. des ist des bei pullenreuth.

parkplatz:
49°54'03.88" N  und 11°59'36,24" O

laut googleearth

oder wenn du von trevesen her kommst dann oben an der kuppe kurz vor haselbrunn rechts nei. 

wenn net hast ja mei handynr...

bin ab so 1645 dort. weiß nicht ob du des jetzt noch schaffst. ich warte dann halt auf dich. lass dir zeit.


gruß


----------



## monoid (20. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, der Pfalzstein ist ja auch im Fichtelgebirge und auch in der Oberpfalz
> Bin um die Zeit warscheinlich am Grandfelsen. Schau mal vorbei....ist ja auch  in der wunderschönen Oberpfalz
> 
> 
> ...



an den Sportajörg: Hab grad erfahren dass Post in BA ankam! Bin schon gespannt. Schau`s mir am Samstag gleich an. Gruss


----------



## Klabauterman (20. September 2007)

bestellt vo euch zufällig jemand in nächster zeit etwas bei actionsports.de?
würde nämlich dann gerne griffe mitbestellen!
bloß griffe für 6euro zu kaufen und dann 6euro versand zahlen missverfällt mir etwas....


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2007)

das wenn dir 3 tage früher eingefallen wär  ich glaub ich hab die griffe sogar bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2007)

vor 3 tagen hätt ich a scho welche gebraucht,aber da hab ich net gewusst ,dass ich 6euro pfand für 6eurogriffe zahlen muss  

aber mal abwarten...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2007)

Hmmh....mußt des halt positiv sehen. Kauf dir einfach des Pfand für 6Euro, dann bekommste für 6Euro Griffe dazu

Werd wohl Samstag jetzt doch mal am Oko sein....fals mein Laufrad fertig ist.
Und ansonsten Sonntag eine Fichteltour Kösser.
Von der Louisenburg, wegen dem Rennen.

@Momoid: Naja so toll sind die net das man sich drauf freuen muß. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. September 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> bestellt vo euch zufällig jemand in nächster zeit etwas bei actionsports.de?
> würde nämlich dann gerne griffe mitbestellen!
> bloß griffe für 6euro zu kaufen und dann 6euro versand zahlen missverfällt mir etwas....




mhm ich glaub freundin will andere pedale. ich guck mich mal weng durch was die so haben. geb dann nochmal bescheid


----------



## Stylo77 (21. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin morgen Vormittag mal zufuß dorten.
> Fallst du Menschen ohne Rad siehst benimm dich anständig sind nämlich dann wichtige Entscheidungsträger
> Und ich hoffe mal das nichts optisch schlimmes auf der Strecke ist.
> 
> G.



gibts da mal wieder neuigkeiten ???


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm ich glaub freundin will andere pedale. ich guck mich mal weng durch was die so haben. geb dann nochmal bescheid



Hätte noch ein paar orginal verpakte Flätpädddels für nur 1001,1100011 Euro daheim.....also unter 1001 Euro 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> gibts da mal wieder neuigkeiten ???



War seit dem nimmer oben.
Aber mit dem Bau der Familienabfahrt  wurde bereits begonnen.

G.


----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2007)

Hi,
wie soll denn die Familienabfahrt(!) ausschauen? Aufgehäufte Haufen und Holzelemente? Ist da schon was bekannt?

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2007)

Wird zum einen wirkich eine Familienabfahrt.
Und dann kommt es darauf an was man wie mit welcher Qualität und Lust am Zeitaufwand daraus macht in Absprache mit dem Förster.
Der aber positiv der Sache gegenübersteht wenn des alles Hand und Fuß hat.
Geht meistens dann nur um Kleinigkeiten auf die man aber eben aufschauen muß die man aber selber net sieht oder kennt.


G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2007)

wird das etwa der Weg, der kurz nach dem Steinfeld rechts unterm Lift durchgeht, grobe Richtung M-Weg? Weil das sah letzten Sonntag recht neu gebaut aus.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2007)

@jörg:
wann wirst du denn samstags fahren?
nachmittags hätt i a  zeit und lust


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2007)

Hab vorhin mein Hinterrad wiederbekommen.
Heißt ich werde morgen erstmal okolieren, nachdem ich ausgeschlafen hab und Sonntag touren.
Da wir ja da bei dem Wun-Rennen sind.

@Eman: Bist du Sonntag auch da. Der Neuautostefan meinte eben sowas?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2007)

bin morgen am geisskopf und sonntag im lande


----------



## oBATMANo (21. September 2007)

> Heißt ich werde morgen erstmal okolieren



Morgen sind wir wahrscheinlich auch da
Hab extra gebremst und freundlich gegrüßt als ich Euch auf der Strecke rumlaufen sehn hab  . Wollte aber auch nicht weiter stören.


----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2007)

dann werd ich wohl morgen nachmittag a mal zum okopf fahren
außer es will doch jemand eine tour fahren


----------



## thaper (21. September 2007)

cool dann werden wir uns ja sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (22. September 2007)

so leute bin zurück aus der reha,

nun hab ich ne anständige internetleitung und muss nimmer taub und blind durch die gegend stolpern.
ist eigentlich alles wieder innerhalb der vorgegeben parameter. feinmotorik funtioniert wieder, nur die intuitive motorik, also so ausgleichbewegungen bei plötzlichen lastwechseln, ist noch nicht wieder da. ich kann zwar alles überall dahin bewegen wo es vor dem knall auch hinging, muss mich aber drauf konzentrieren. deshalb bin aich auch scheller müde als vorher obwohl es rein körperlich noch gehen tät. für dh taucht des noch net.
ausserdem muss erstmal die knochenplatte, die sie mir zu op rausgesägt haben wieder richtig festwachsen. und bei mittelstarker belastung hab ich immer noch kopfschmerzen - ist aber normal nach der zeit. 

und was das hauptübel an der sache ist - ich darf momentan nicht autofahren, erst wenn klar ist das über 3 monate nix weiters passiert ist.....

neidische grüße,
tim


----------



## OLB EMan (22. September 2007)

schön das das alles wieder wird ... kopf hoch ... die saison is eh vorbei ...

alles gute auf jedenfall 

so und ich fahr jetzt zum geisskopf


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2007)

Ja schön zu hören das richtig bergauf geht. 

@Eman: Geißkopf hatte ich eigentlich auch nommal lust dieses Jahr.
Aber gibt da auch noch einen anderen Plan.


Am Bullhädhaus ist mittlerweile ein Koch und heute ist Schnitzel und ..ähhh..irgendwas Tag und morgen Burger und Bratentag.
Nur falls wer hungrig ankommt.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hätte noch ein paar orginal verpakte Flätpädddels für nur 1001,1100011 Euro daheim.....also unter 1001 Euro
> 
> G.



wow des sind ja grad mal 11,143[8]  

voll günstig !!!


----------



## LB Stefan (22. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hätte noch ein paar orginal verpakte Flätpädddels für nur 1001,1100011 Euro daheim.....also unter 1001 Euro
> 
> G.



du meinst wohl für unter 1010[2]  bzw unter  12[8] 


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> du meinst wohl für unter 1010[2]  bzw unter  12[8] 



Oh....mist....stimmt.(rot werd). 
Mußte ja nebenbei noch Arbeiten 

Wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit dir morgen.
Kommste bis.....hmmmmh....11fe weg oder bist doch wegbeordert worden??

G.


----------



## 0815freerider (22. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist morgen wieder jemand am Oko, Anne und ich wollen das schöne Wetter nutzen. Phil wollte ich gerade mal anrufen, aber der is ja wieder mal net erreichbar. Wir kommen so gegen 11.00 Uhr an.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2007)

um den Thread hier noch mehr zu einem Oko-Verabredungs-Thread verkommen lassen (hallo eman  ): wir werden morgen auch vorbeischauen, zu viert, so wie es aussieht 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ^aleKz^ (22. September 2007)

@ thaper:
un wie wars heut am oko?(bin der den ihr am bahnhof nach nem supermarkt gefragt habt ) des wetter war ja sau gail...!leider is mein dämfer noch net fertig , hoff aber dass ich nächstes woe mal hoch komm!
@ LB jörg:
das mit der familienabfahrt versteh ich nicht ganz...wie is dass gemeint?soll die auch die süd runter gehn....also wo, was, wie,....???(genauere ausführungen meinetwegen auch per PM...)


----------



## thaper (22. September 2007)

hehe ähm oko war heute sehr geil. bis auf das sich ein radler auf der strecke den arm gebrochen hatte. und sonst nochn paar lustigen zwischenfällen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (23. September 2007)

joah...gestern wars lustig am oko 
aber ich brauch endlich neue griffe...oder zumindest einen linken neuen,das motorradfeeling geht langsam am kecks


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> joah...gestern wars lustig am oko
> aber ich brauch endlich neue griffe...oder zumindest einen linken neuen,das motorradfeeling geht langsam am kecks



Wundert mich eh wie du damit fahren kannst.

Schau mal hier gibts billige.

http://shop.megabikes.de/afterbuy/shop/storefront/start.aspx?shopid=29152

Sag bescheid wennste welche bestellst....weißt ja halbes Porto ist halbes ...hmmmh...Porto.
Und falls es superdringend ist, kann ich dir auch welche davon gleich geben und du/wir kannst/können danach bestellen.
Weil der Stefan (oder so änlich) bräuchte auch noch was von dene.

@Stefan: Ich meine Pedale. Würde schon ein paar passende billige geben.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. September 2007)

So ich beobachte euch hier schon eine ganze weile...*heul* ich will nach hause!!
*grrrr*
ich muss mir wohl ein würzburg-hobby suchen.
Jörg hast du noch alte kletter-sachen, die du günstig an mich abgeben möchtest?
so grundaustattung-mäßig; sichern und abseilen...
fragt nicht warum, die idee is noch net ausgreift... 

ich wünsch euch was!! pfiats eich!!!!


----------



## thaper (23. September 2007)

bei würzburg gibts doch sicherlich auch irgendwo was... also bei bamberg gäbs zumindest was des net sooo weit weg is.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. September 2007)

hmn...stimmt schon..günstige griffe,aber bei actionsports kosten diese nopeflammes griffe 6,90 *g* 

will noch jemand was von actionsports?

fahren konnte man schon noch mit dem motorradgriff, bloß ezt is mir am ende auch noch n stück abgerissen und irgendwie wird des immer elastischer!bin gestern paar mal bissl abgerutscht!

lust auf Tour?:
Montag,Donnerstag : hätte ich an ganzen tag Zeit
Dienstag,Mittwoch,Freitag: am liebsten Vormittags


----------



## LB Stefan (24. September 2007)

@klabautermann

ich nehm mal 3 von diesen hier. sind zwar 30 ct teurer als bei bc aber die haben ja wieder mindermengenzuschlag....  
http://www.actionsports.de/Schlaeuche:::559.html?XTCsid=4ac166e21afdb0c99131b2f58e5a5c79
Gleich den 1. Conti mit Autoventil zu je 3.29

@ jörg hatte dann gestern doch noch nen platten... des war aber total komisch. der schlauch war auf ca 25 cm länge aufgeschlitzt?!?
naja war auch nur son wegwerfschlauch...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2007)

Da haste ja dann 9 von diesen längeren Flicken gebraucht 

@KlabauterM: Heute kann ich net. Und den Rest der Woche eh nur Nachmittag.
Aber die Wettervorhersage ist ja net so toll 
Die Griffe die du dir ausgesucht hast sind ja wieder solche "einmal stürtzen kaputt Griffe". 


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. September 2007)

schmarren,warum sollten des wieder solche griffe sein?
an meinem alten rad ham die wunderbar gehalten und san an beiden enden geschraubt 

braucht noch irgendjemand was? bestell heut abend dann


----------



## LB Stefan (24. September 2007)

Mhm bestell mir doch mal eben ein Cube Hanss mit... aber eins mit ohne steckachse hinten und 135 mm

wie ist des etzt eigentlich gabs die seiner zeit eigntlich auch ohne steckachse hinten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2007)

wers noch net erfahren hat ... der andi hat sich gestern nen mitthandknochen gebrochen ... shit happens


----------



## thaper (24. September 2007)

aua. gute besserung an andi.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wers noch net erfahren hat ... der andi hat sich gestern nen mitthandknochen gebrochen ... shit happens



am Oko oder wo anders? Gute Besserung auf alle Fälle 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2007)

auf der kösseine wars ..


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> schmarren,warum sollten des wieder solche griffe sein?
> an meinem alten rad ham die wunderbar gehalten und san an beiden enden geschraubt
> 
> braucht noch irgendjemand was? bestell heut abend dann



Kenne die Griffe.
Hatte der Andy drann.
Einmal auf dem Felsen angeschlagen...putt 
Ist halt nur Plastik und kein Aluring.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2007)

die griffe .. hab die gestern rangeschraubt ... und ... naja ... aber da is nen aluring ... nur halt net direkt geklemmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die griffe .. hab die gestern rangeschraubt ... und ... naja ... aber da is nen aluring ... nur halt net direkt geklemmt



Sind doch die die am Rocky serienmäßig verbaut sind.
Also ein bissl Metall ist schon drinn 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. September 2007)

ezt machts meine billigst griffe net so schlecht 

hab übrigens bestellt @stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ezt machts meine billigst griffe net so schlecht




   

Man kann nichts schlecht machen was eh schon schlecht ist 
Aber ansonsten sind des echt gute Griffe...also wenn man chinesischen Standart gewöhnt ist.*hehe*

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. September 2007)

ruhe da...
an meinem alten rad ham die a gehalten und überhaupt san die so günstig die kann ich mir notfalls a doppelt kaufen


----------



## LB Stefan (24. September 2007)

oh weh also doch gebrochen... shit 

ja von mir natürlich auch gute besserung auch wenn ers nicht liest 

@ klabauter. alles klar.

griffe griffe ich hör immer nur griffe... was kauft man sich denn nun fürn rad?
aber ich hab ja noch zeit bis frühjahr


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> griffe griffe ich hör immer nur griffe... was kauft man sich denn nun fürn rad?
> aber ich hab ja noch zeit bis frühjahr



Und dann .....löste dich in deine atomaren Bestandteile auf 
Oder heiratest wohl und dann ist Schluß mit lustig und Geld raushauen.

G.


----------



## monoid (24. September 2007)

Zur Info, wenn einer mal auf Berlin Lust hat:


----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2007)

Servus miteinand´

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem billigen gebrauchten DHler. Komme leider viel zu wenig dazu, sonst würd ich mir was gescheites Neues kaufen. Jetzt hab ich halt in eBay was gesehen und da dachte ich ihr wärt dafür die geborenen Kaufberater! Istn Giant dh team. Macht auf mich jetzt nen günstigen und soliden Eindruck.
Brauch jetzt da nicht nen Überhobel, bin bis jetzt immer mit meim alten Nicolai Bass den Oko runter.....
Ist halt die Frage ob das Teil in Größe M nicht zu klein für meine188cm ist.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180162283907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Wär nicht schlecht wenn jemand darüber was sagen könnte....

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2007)

Bei mir hier ist Ebay am Puter gesperrt.
Aber von Giant hab ich ansich eh keinen Plan. 

G.


----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2007)

Hmm, ist halt fast komplett bis auf Bremse mit ner RS Boxxer, angeblich wenig gefahren und 750 Euro Sofortkauf..........
Naja, mal abwarten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monoid (24. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....mußt des halt positiv sehen. Kauf dir einfach des Pfand für 6Euro, dann bekommste für 6Euro Griffe dazu
> 
> Werd wohl Samstag jetzt doch mal am Oko sein....fals mein Laufrad fertig ist.
> Und ansonsten Sonntag eine Fichteltour Kösser.
> ...



@Jörg: Danke für die CaiDom Bilder. Die sind klasse, genauso wie gestern wieder mal das Oko fahrn! Weist du schon was für CD 2008 (Mr. Edwards und MV?).
@zoe: Merci für den Teiletransport!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2007)

monoid schrieb:


> Weist du schon was für CD 2008 (Mr. Edwards und MV?).



Ne, glaube des muß man mal abwarten.
Ich hoffe ja das es so bleibt wie es ist von der Streckenart.

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (25. September 2007)

@Schochi    von der Rahmengröße müßts passen,da die oberrohrlänge fürs DHlen nicht so elementar wichtig ist,weil'd ja eh kaum sitzt.Versuchs unter Vorbehalt mit Abholung zu kaufen,wenn Räder und Gabel kein Spiel haben.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. September 2007)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> @Schochi    von der Rahmengröße müßts passen,da die oberrohrlänge fürs DHlen nicht so elementar wichtig ist,weil'd ja eh kaum sitzt.Versuchs unter Vorbehalt mit Abholung zu kaufen,wenn Räder und Gabel kein Spiel haben.




Mhm ich kann des jetzt nicht so ganz unterschreiben, da IMHO die Oberrohrlänge einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf die eigenschaften eins Rades hat. So bewirkt ein langes Oberror ein eher ruhigeres und laufstabilers aber auch trägeres Verhalten, ein kurzes Oberrohr eher ein nervöses, für schnelle Richtungswechsel und damit viel agileres Verhalten. Möchte aber hier keine solchen Grundsatzdiskussionen beginnen. Diese Sachen kann man an geeigneter Stelle selbst nachlesen...

Achja ich gehe natürlich bei längerem bzw. kürzerem Oberrohr auch von entsprechend Radstand aus.


Mhm eigentlich ists mir ja egal... aber ich hab grad n paar freie Ressourcen hier in der Arbeit...


----------



## Schoschi (25. September 2007)

Jo danke erstmal.........
weiß noch nicht so recht, der Verkäufer ist nicht recht gesprächig........


----------



## LB Stefan (25. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und dann .....löste dich in deine atomaren Bestandteile auf
> Oder heiratest wohl und dann ist Schluß mit lustig und Geld raushauen.
> 
> G.



quatsch mit soße, werde das eine noch das andere... wobei in die atomaren bestandteile auflösen nicht auszuschließen ist...  ich will es halt für die nächste saison erst haben...


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2007)

So ich reiche nun mal ein aussagekräftigeres Bild nach.


mfg

Wastl
@Andi gute Besserung


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2007)

Gibts des auch von einem anständigen Röntgengerät.
Sieht aus wie vor eine starke Glühbirne gehalten. 
Und du sollst doch beim Röntgen immer Halskettchen und dergleichen abmachen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2007)

eigentlich will ichs gar net so genauso sehen was da alles putt is  hoff mal das wird wieder so wie es sich die gene mal gedacht haben 

... hab meine lyrik wieder ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2007)

Mit 2Step?

Muß mich gerade mit einem Hochschüler abstreiten.
Hilf mir mal. Ist voll lustig. 
In dem Thraed hier:  210,4 km/h: Markus Stöckl stellt neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord für Serienbikes auf.


G.


----------



## Max 1990 (25. September 2007)

Servuzz, 

bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen wann ihr wieder mal ne tour startet, z.B. am oko oder kösseine. Würd gern mal mitfahrn, hab aber leider noch kein so gutes material und so.

Mfg Max


----------



## thaper (25. September 2007)

dieser cspace ist ein komischer vogel. ich mein der geht wohl schon 4 jahre länger auf die schule als ich und beherrscht kein bisl rechtschreibung.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2007)

Ja, gibt schon seltsame Zeitgenossen. 


Auf meiner Suche nach einer Ergebnisliste vom Wochenende fand ich nur des Video vom CC Rennen in Wunsiedel.
Wollte doch schauen wa der Christoph gelandet ist.

http://www.otv.de/default.aspx?ID=2090&showNews=125913

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. September 2007)

So hab grad die Drähte raus bekommen  
Jetz kanns so langsam wieder losgehn  

Ich hoffe auf einen goldenen Oktober


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2007)

Fallen bei dir dann net dir Ohren ab wenn die Drähte weg sind? 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (27. September 2007)

.....überleg....überleg.....überleg.....


----------



## LB Stefan (27. September 2007)

@ eman war ja die woche auch mal bei lovehurts... mhm die haben schon wirklich schöne sachen da. 

was ist eigentlich von diesen Lego Bionicons zu halten? sind ja von prinzip nicht ganz schlecht, aber ob des halt auf dauer so funktioniert wie zu anfangs ??? und die sch... doppelbrücke ist auch mist...

@ supah 
na prima dann kanns ja wieder los gehen im goldenen herbst.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. September 2007)

@ stefan:
dei schläuche müssten samstags oder so da sein


----------



## LB Stefan (27. September 2007)

naja des eilt ja nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman war ja die woche auch mal bei lovehurts... mhm die haben schon wirklich schöne sachen da.
> 
> was ist eigentlich von diesen Lego Bionicons zu halten? sind ja von prinzip nicht ganz schlecht, aber ob des halt auf dauer so funktioniert wie zu anfangs ??? und die sch... doppelbrücke ist auch mist...



bionicon ... wenn ich nur wüsste was ich davon halten soll  wenn schon die ganzen gabelabsenkungen auf dauer net hinhauen ... wie soll dann das ding auf dauer halten. dazu kommt natürlich das dämpfer und gabel spezialdinger sind ... 
ich würds sicher net kaufen 

morgen verteidige ich nun endlich meine diplomarbeit und bin dann endlich offiziell nen dipl. ing. ... hoffentlich kommt keiner von den eingeladenen einbuchstabigen in der hierachie


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bionicon ... wenn ich nur wüsste was ich davon halten soll  wenn schon die ganzen gabelabsenkungen auf dauer net hinhauen ... wie soll dann das ding auf dauer halten. dazu kommt natürlich das dämpfer und gabel spezialdinger sind ...
> ich würds sicher net kaufen
> 
> morgen verteidige ich nun endlich meine diplomarbeit und bin dann endlich offiziell nen dipl. ing. ... hoffentlich kommt keiner von den eingeladenen einbuchstabigen in der hierachie




Wo müßmer denn da hinkommen um dir zuzuhören 
Hmmh, müßte man ja fast auf Video festhalten.
Was sind Einbuchstabige??

Schau mal:
http://www.lenzerheide.com/bike_attack/movie_5min.html

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2007)

@Sportastefan: Bionicon.....hmmh....:kotz: 
Haste dein sportablaues Auto schon abgeholt?


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. September 2007)

gut dann wirds wohl eher kein bionicle von lego...

nee ich hols am montag.


----------



## DH-Virus (27. September 2007)

@ E-man ,ich hoffe, man sieht sich in Garmisch!!!!        Kommt noch jemand aus dem hiesigen Raum??? Wo pennst??


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2007)

@stefan ... ich glaub dir alles ... nur net das mitm bionicon

@virus ... garmisch ... bin glaub ich net unten da ich ja freitag keine zeit hab früh genug runter zu fahrn ... 
schlafen next prob bei dem sauwetter ... ich kuschle mich im auto neben das bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2007)

Solltest auf jedenfall mal die Ski mitnehmen..
....und eine Flasche Jägerteee 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. September 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan ... ich glaub dir alles ... nur net das mitm bionicon
> 
> @virus ... garmisch ... bin glaub ich net unten da ich ja freitag keine zeit hab früh genug runter zu fahrn ...
> schlafen next prob bei dem sauwetter ... ich kuschle mich im auto neben das bike




mhm nee ich sagte doch dass es keins wird... 

mein *auto* hol ich am montag  net des rad


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2007)

hmm ... wenn ich net nach garmisch fahr ... geht was in den fichtlmountains ??


----------



## Klabauterman (28. September 2007)

schaut an dem we aber ordentlich nach regen aus....

aber samstag hätt ich scho zeit und bock...


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2007)

hmm bei uns is das wetter ja noch katastrophaler als in gap ... so ein sch...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2007)

Hmmh...die Wetterlage ist wirklich supoptimal³.
Aber wahrscheinlich besser wie Schnee auf der Kandaharabfahrt.....ohne Ski.
Samstag Nachmittag geht bei erstmal nichts.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2007)

Was ist denn aus deiner Diplomarbeit geworden.....heute.
Und was sind diese Einbuchstabigen jetzt.

Und noch ein aktuelles Garmischbild  

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. September 2007)

mhm bei mir geht a nix des we. bin nämlich auch in garmisch...  aber zum wandern...  

mit eltern etc. is n geburtstagsgeschenk für mein vater   

sonntag abend wieder zurück !


----------



## Klabauterman (28. September 2007)

wandern? was is des?
fährt man da nicht zu fuß die wege hoch ,die man sonst runterfährt?

@stefan:
DHL hat grad n Packet mit Schläuchen abgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2007)

Fliegt irgendwer eine Woche mit nach Teneriffa.
Die haben einen tollen Bikepark + super Wetter. 
Zwar auf der falschen Inselseite, aber dafür net so weit vom Flughafen weg. 
Und den einen oder anderen Trail soll es ja da auch geben
So im November rum.

@Eman: Wie schaffst du es immer wieder auf keinen der Bilder in den Zeitschriften beim Start von Lenzerheide drauf zu sein 
Und was ist eigentich aus deinem Bremsscheibeninfrarottemperaturmeßprojekt geworden?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2007)

hmm ... hab das diplom  und bin grad erst heimgekommen ... GAP is damit gestorben

also muss ich am we allein fahren ... hmm

@jörg ... ich argiere halt immer aus dem verborgenen *g*


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2007)

Glückwunsch.......und wo muß man zur Diplomparty hinkommen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2007)

hinterm mond gleich links


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2007)

Erdmond oder von einem anderern Planeten ???

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (29. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fliegt irgendwer eine Woche mit nach Teneriffa.
> Die haben einen tollen Bikepark + super Wetter.
> Zwar auf der falschen Inselseite, aber dafür net so weit vom Flughafen weg.



Wie auf der falschen seite? du meinst unten, unter wasser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (29. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fliegt irgendwer eine Woche mit nach Teneriffa.
> Die haben einen tollen Bikepark + super Wetter.
> Zwar auf der falschen Inselseite, aber dafür net so weit vom Flughafen weg.
> Und den einen oder anderen Trail soll es ja da auch geben
> So im November rum.



im dezember/januar wären wir dabei


----------



## Klabauterman (29. September 2007)

hat wer lust heut nu spontan ne tour zu fahren oder morgen mittag/nachmittag?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2007)

@TvH: Ne des was du meinst ist des mit den Eisbergen. 
Ich meinte weil es auf der Tropenseite ist, also die nördliche Seite. 
Wobei die Bilder ja net so tropisch aussehen, weil es wohl an der Spitze von der Insel ist. 

@Stylo: Des ist die Hauptsaison von der Insel mit den besten Wettereigenschaften.
Wäre die klassische Chance sich von Weihnachten abzusetzten 

G.


----------



## Schoschi (29. September 2007)

Servus,
hats im Fichtelgebirge auch die letzten 2 Tage durchgepisst? Würde es morgen am Oko ne große Schlammschlacht geben, oder ists schon angetrocknet?

Grüße


----------



## Supah Gee (29. September 2007)

Heute wars n ganzen Tag trocken  

Aber die letzten Tage....die Strecke is sicher nass....


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus,
> hats im Fichtelgebirge auch die letzten 2 Tage durchgepisst? Würde es morgen am Oko ne große Schlammschlacht geben, oder ists schon angetrocknet?
> 
> Grüße



Bis heute Mittag hat es durchgeregnet.
Also die nächsten 3Tage fließt auf jedenfall ein Fluß den Berg runter.

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (1. Oktober 2007)

E-man  in Garmisch


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2007)

mann ... ich war doch nie dort


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2007)

Du warst also doch unten 
Muß ich dann gleich mal nach der Platzierung schauen.
Hab mir doch gedacht das du keine 35 Euro mumsonst zahlst. 

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (2. Oktober 2007)

ERWISCHT!!!!!nnänänänänäää  Hatte aber Sonntag auch keine Moti mehr . War aber trotzdem geil,ich hoffe ,das man sowas mal trainieren kann, nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2007)

@Eman: Was heißt dns schnell wieder??
Was hnaste denn wieder kaputt gemacht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2007)

keine schlammreifen dabei ... am anfangs gings noch ... aber im seedingrun bin ich so oft am boden gelegen wie nie zuvor ... null gripp 

zudem hatt ich die nach davor net geschlafen ... shutteln lief net grad opti und bock hatt ich auch keinen mehr ... naja so bin ich samstag abend halt wieder nach rgbg


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2007)

@jörg

suchst immer noch für teneriffa?

ich müsste mal schauen, wie es auf arbeit ausschaut, aber urlaub hab ich noch genügend.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2007)

Des mit Teneriffa war halt so eine Idee zum ins Auge fassen ohne festen Plan.
Aber mal schauen 

@Eman: Hab 2 nagelneue Wetscreens (oder so ähnlich) in der Garage hängen.
Brauchst sie zum daheim rumligen lassen....10Euro das Stück.
Und einen anderen Dings...screen hätte ich auch noch für 10 Euro.
Was haste dir denn dabei gedacht zu einem 100% Supermatschrennen ohne Matschreifen zu fahren  

G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des mit Teneriffa war halt so eine Idee zum ins Auge fassen ohne festen Plan.
> Aber mal schauen



ich wäre der idee nicht abgeneigt, da ich immer noch 4 wochen urlaub habe. muss aber erst mal auf arbeit schauen, für was ich so alles eingeplant bin.


----------



## DH-Virus (2. Oktober 2007)

@ Jörg:  bist mossche am OKO? Falls das Matschreifenangebot nicht direkt personengebunden ist,würde ich mir gerne anschauen,auch wenns  etwas teurer wäre.  Hatte in Gap zwar vorn nen Wtescream drauf ,aber hinten nur nen Front-Minion,war bestimmt nicht opti. DNS heißt ,das der E-man noch ne DNS-Probe abgeben muß !  Bin morgen nach Mittag haußen.


----------



## Stylo77 (2. Oktober 2007)

falls dem jörg seine reifen personengebunden sind hätt ich noch nen satz intense spike fro in 2,25" abzugeben


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2007)

Nö, sind net personengebunden.
Bin aber zu 90% net am Oko heute.
Ist mir zum Fahren irgendwie noch zu  bähh und zum Schaufeln ist des Wetter doch wieder zu gut.
Werde sie aber mal in den Kofferaum schmeißen wenn ich vorbeischau.
Vorsicht der Steinsprung ganz unten ist weg......bis auf die Landung.
Und net in den Bagger rasen falls er gerade baggert.
Der baggert nämlich gerade einen 10m Sprung.....dummerweise net für die Strecke 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2007)

hmm wetscreams ... die sind natürlich personengebunden ... hmm dann hätt ich nen satz in rgbg und nen satz mud 3 zu haus  

bin übrigends auch im lande ... also wenn wer bock auf ne tour hat 

muss allerdings auf nen anderes auto zurückgreifen ... bei meinem untersatz is nach 4,5 jahren der benzinfilter durchoxidiert  ... aber bin ohne feuerschweif von rgbg heimgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2007)

Gut, morgen 11Uhr am Silberhaus....bei fahrmöglichem Wetter. 
Hab ich gerade mit dem Harry (der von Lenzerheide) ausgemacht.

Falls noch wer Lust hat 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> muss allerdings auf nen anderes auto zurückgreifen ... bei meinem untersatz is nach 4,5 jahren der benzinfilter durchoxidiert



Richtig so....des kommt von deiner Tschecheitankerei 
Hab gestern mal den Weg für nächstes Jahr am Oko freigeräumt...wird ein gutes Vorhaben.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Richtig so....des kommt von deiner Tschecheitankerei
> G.



ne war von aussen nach innen  ... wenn dann wars schlechtes alu


----------



## oBATMANo (3. Oktober 2007)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> .  Hatte in Gap zwar vorn nen Wtescream drauf ,aber hinten nur nen Front-Minion,war bestimmt nicht opti. .



Das Zeug war so klebrig, das Wetscreams nach paar Metern komplett zugebappt waren. Sahen aus wie 4.0er Gazzas. Einmal ist mir sogar das Hinterrad blockiert weil alles dicht war.
Dafür ist man immer bzw. meist weich gefallen


----------



## Klabauterman (3. Oktober 2007)

LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> Gut, morgen 11Uhr am Silberhaus....bei fahrmÃ¶glichem Wetter.
> Hab ich gerade mit dem Harry (der von Lenzerheide) ausgemacht.
> 
> Falls noch wer Lust hat
> ...


evtl. komm ich auch ,wenn ichs zeitlich schaff... schreib aber vorher numal ins forum...

â¬dit:  geht evtl. a halb 12,aber nur wenns keine UmstÃ¤nde macht?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Oktober 2007)

also ich bin dann morgen mal in der erbert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (4. Oktober 2007)

ich glaub bei dem wetter hat sichs eh erledigt oda?
regnet ja hunde und katzen draußen...


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Oktober 2007)

in mak regnets (noch) nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2007)

Ist doch maximal gute Wetter draußen.
Gibt nichts besserers wie die Classicrunde bei Nebel + net frostig.
Ist echt schöner wie bei Sonnenschein von der Stimmung her.
Also beeil dich mal daste des bis 11fe schaffst.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Oktober 2007)

wahh ich schaffs nicht..ohman..ich glaub des liest ezt keiner mehr vo euch...zefixx


hoff,dass das noch wer gelesen hat...


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Oktober 2007)

mhm ich habs zwar schon gelesen aber des bringt dich glaub ich a net weiter


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2007)

Ne hab ich nimmer gelesen.

War absolut perfektes Wetter. Net zu kalt, net zu warm.....kein Regen.
Teilweise sogar Sonnenschein.
Und der Grip auf den Steinen und Wurzeln war selbst mit der Nässe der Hammer 
Wenig unterschied zu trockenen Verhältnissen 
Die klassischen Naßstellen waren halt wässrig 
Der weg hoch zum Weißmainfelsen ist teilweise Holzarbeistechnisch zerstörrt und der Trail in die Todessenke zum Schluß ist zu 50% auch zusammengemördert 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2007)

fahr jetzt in rgbg nen nightride ... deshalb hatt ich für die klassiktour keine zeit


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Oktober 2007)

hmn...habs leider net geschafft...
wer war denn nun alles unterwegs?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fahr jetzt in rgbg nen nightride ... deshalb hatt ich für die klassiktour keine zeit



Und biste gestern noch in den Regen reingekommen?
Heute waren es bei mir auch mal wieder fast 900Hm´s.
Bin jetzt voll gerädert.

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Oktober 2007)

kurze zwischen frage was meldet der wetter bericht fürn oko am sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (4. Oktober 2007)

www.wetteronline.de


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Oktober 2007)

so-irgendwo zwischen fulda und schweinfurt hats mir den zylinderkopf zerrissen. hmmm, wird wohl dauern, bis ich wieder heim komm.

hmmm. des wars scho. schade eigentlich
zefix

denkt doch wenigstens mal an mich, wenn ihr da so rumkurvt, durchs fichtelgebirge oder sonstwo...

schäine griaß'
da otti


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2007)

An Stawoldbur denk an Stawoldbur denk.........usw.


Haben übriegens den Schneebergturm abgebaut. 
War selber erstaunt wie wir vorgestern oben waren.  
Steht nur noch der Betonsockel unten.








[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2007)

so ... meld mich ab richtung geisskopf ... wetter scheint opti zu werden


----------



## DH-Virus (6. Oktober 2007)

@ Jörg bist heute am OKO? Hab noch Interesse an den Reifen-falls noch da ! Auch würde mich mal die zweite Trasse interessieren und was man sonst noch in nächster Zeit anpacken kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2007)

Nö, des Wochenende were ich mittlerweile garnet am Rad sitzen.
Hatte die Reifen schon im Auto liegen aber der Eman hat sich gleich alle 3 geschnappt.

War gestern mal oben am Oko. 
Sind ansich gute Bedingungen mit gut Grip.
Des Laub ist allerdings eine eigene Welt auf den Steinen

G.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (6. Oktober 2007)

geht am sonntag was ??

mfg, chris


----------



## blacksurf (7. Oktober 2007)

huhu, wir werden heute mal runterfahren
@joerg
schade das du nicht unterwegs bist am oko


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2007)

Und Fahrt ihr eine Tour oder nur Lift?
Viel Spaß auf jedenfall. Wetter wird ja sonnig im Fichtelgebirge. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2007)

so ... back from gk ... geiles we ... wetter opti

hab heut das erste mal ne krankentrage mit bis zum auto getragen  ... senkrecht kopf vorran in den boden eingeschlagen ... was genau ist weis ich noch net


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2007)

war heute an sich ein netter Tag am Oko, nur leider etwas viel Schwund unter den Leuten: zuerst ne kleine Platzwunde am Oberschenkel, dann zwei kaputte Handgelenke und zuguterletzt noch eine aufgeschlagene/durchgebissene Unterlippe  Gute Besserung an alle 

@blacksurf: kannst du mir die Bilder mailen oder irgendwo auf nen Webspace stellen? Oder willst nen USB-Stick?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2007)

Jaja, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof...oder so ähnlich 

G.


----------



## blacksurf (8. Oktober 2007)

@joerg
wir waren gondeln, vielmehr ich bin 2 x hochgefahren 
@reofahrer, ich kann dir die Fotos mailen klaro
autsch die Unterlippe hab ich nicht mitbekommenâ¦
Gute Besserung!
@Nicki
du bekommst auch noch Fotos wie versprochen, hab nur grad bissle Stress


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2007)

blacksurf schrieb:


> @reofahrer, ich kann dir die Fotos mailen klaro
> autsch die Unterlippe hab ich nicht mitbekommenâ¦
> Gute Besserung!



Danke 

War nachmittags auf dem 5-Sterne DH ganz oben, ein paar Tourenfahrer mit normalem Radhelm. War ein toller Blutfleck auf dem Boden...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2007)

blacksurf schrieb:


> @joerg
> wir waren gondeln, vielmehr ich bin 2 x hochgefahren



Ahhh...vorbildlich  

@Reo: Wo ist denn der Blutfleck?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Reo: Wo ist denn der Blutfleck?
> 
> G.



in Kurzform: vom 2. Schotterweg gehts scharf links in den Wanderweg, wo auch die Einfahrt in den Ochsenshore ist . Da nach so 3-5m nach dem Schotterweg, eher links auf dem Weg. Sollte aber nicht mehr viel zu sehen sein, er hat ihn noch weggemacht, bevor er zum Lift gelaufen ist...

Was derjenige gemacht hat, würde mich sowieso interessieren: der Schnellspanner von seinem Vorderrad war massiv verbogen, an der Stelle, an der er aus der Nabenachse rauskommt  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (8. Oktober 2007)

für wen ist denn das was?

http://www.bikex-treme.com/percorsoD.html

ich denke da so an den eman und vielleicht an den jörg (wobei wir bis oben vielleicht jemand anders fahren lassen müssen und dort versteckt die fahrer auswechseln)

hat da jemand interesse dran?

ich würde da schon hinmachen, wenn sich noch 1 ... 2 leute finden. vielleicht auch jemand unbeteiligtes, der oben ein anderes rad und/oder protektoren reichen kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2007)

oh weh ... das is nen hartes ding ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2007)

.....3tödliche Abfahrten 
Zu denen man aber nie kommt, weil man bei Aufstieg schon stirbt 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....3tödliche Abfahrten
> Zu denen man aber nie kommt, weil man bei Aufstieg schon stirbt
> 
> G.



deswegen hab ich ja extra schon an einen heimlichen wechsel für dich gedacht.  

so schwer ist der aufstieg aber nicht. man ist eigentlich ständig unter 10% und das könntest selbst du noch in einer gewissen ruhigen trittfrequenz fahren.  


@all
wer ist denn momentan fit für sowas? es zählt der spaß und nicht das gewinnen.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2007)

2000 hm sind für spass dann doch ein klein wenig zuviel denk ich ... wo fahrn die eigentlich runter?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2007)

2000 Hm´s......wieviele Tage geht des Rennen?

War heute Oko. Strecke läßt galube ich wieder gut eine unter 5min Zeit zu. 
Beste Trockenbedingungen die möglich sind.
Aber total ganzkörperrädernt und die Verletzungsangst fährt immer mit 

G.


----------



## Humppasonni (9. Oktober 2007)

Servus zusammen,
haben am Waldstein was nettes entdeckt:


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Oktober 2007)

@ Jörg was hast du eigentlich für Schicht die Woche?


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Oktober 2007)

Ist diese Woche jemand unter der Woche am Oko radln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ist diese Woche jemand unter der Woche am Oko radln?




Ich, gestern.
Wennst dich beeilst.......nee geht nimmer 

@SpSt: Früh....des heißt heute bis 12:40. Hab noch ein Kletterprojekt am Grandfelsen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Oktober 2007)

Ah früh ist gut...

Mhm ich bin ja momentan weng krank von daher tu ich heut und morgen net biken. Freitag aber dann denk ich werd ich schon mal was tun wollen.


----------



## speedy_j (10. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 2000 hm sind für spass dann doch ein klein wenig zuviel denk ich ... wo fahrn die eigentlich runter?



wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, geht es erstmal die klassiche tremalzo abfahrt runter. (also eher langweilig, weil man mittreten muss um schnell zu sein) und ab dem passo nota soll es dann kniffeliger werden.
ich muss noch einmal in die karte schauen um die wege mal genau zu definieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2007)

Früh ist immer erst ab Mittag gut 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (11. Oktober 2007)

Sodala,
Finger is wieder ziemlich ok  
Dämpfer is auch vom Service da  

Fährt wer mit am WE? Mt Snow? Stawold?


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Oktober 2007)

also bei mir gehts am Freitag ganz gut. Hab mal min Jörg geredet der wär auch dabei bei irgendwas...

Samstag bin ich ziemlich ausgebucht und Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Samstag auch schon ziemlich ausgebucht.
Und Sonntag weiß ich auch noch net ob ich zum Radeln komm.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Oktober 2007)

@ ying und Yang: na da ham wirs ja mal wieder.

ich hab momentan mein tourensetup am bike drauf. deshalb wär ich jetzt gegen mt.snow oder sowas nicht ganz abgeneigt. 

zeit: mhm ich hör um 1316 auf heut dann heim ... ... ... so ab 1430


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2007)

Bin die komplette Klassikrunde erst letzte Woche gefahren.

Aber kann mir Tourenfahren zeitlich eh net leisten 

Werde heute "wohl" oder übel 10m Sprünge üben müssen um eine gewisse Gewöhnung zu bekommen.
Da ich wahrscheinlich eher als gedacht 6-10m Sprünge bauen muß.
Und darum sollte ich so schnell wie möglich testen wie die Dinger sein müssen das sie mir  entgegenkommen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Oktober 2007)

wenn dir bei nen Sprung Dinger entgegen kommen dann dauerts meißt nicht mehr lang und...   

Mhm na dann weiß i jetzt a net was heut wird.

wo willst denn üben???


----------



## Supah Gee (12. Oktober 2007)

Heut mach ich nix....
Hab jetz nach meiner 3 h Tour gestern voll Halsweh und naja  

Dann schau ma mal wegen Sa oder So


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Oktober 2007)

mhm noch bin ich für ne tour zu haben...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> wenn dir bei nen Sprung Dinger entgegen kommen dann dauerts meißt nicht mehr lang und..



  

Aber weißt doch, sobalt Zeit im Spiel ist weiß man doch nimmer ob man sich auf etwas zubewegt oder einem etwas entgegenkommt.
Und man kann ja als Konstante eh nur die Zeit nehmen die man braucht damit alles klappt.
Sonst könnte man die Abmaße (Größe, Höhe, Winkel, Weite) nicht auf andere Umgebungsbedingungen übertragen.
Also zum Beispiel Nordpol/Äqutor, Mond oder gar andere Planeten.
Da sich aus der Zeit alle anderen Werte ja ergeben.

Ansonsten 101010 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm noch bin ich für ne tour zu haben...



Was wenn ich mit dir eine Tour fahre, dann......bist du homosexuell? 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber weißt doch, sobalt Zeit im Spiel ist weiß man doch nimmer ob man sich auf etwas zubewegt oder einem etwas entgegenkommt.
> Und man kann ja als Konstante eh nur die Zeit nehmen die man braucht damit alles klappt.
> Sonst könnte man die Abmaße (Größe, Höhe, Winkel, Weite) nicht auf andere Umgebungsbedingungen übertragen.
> Also zum Beispiel Nordpol/Äqutor, Mond oder gar andere Planeten.
> ...


oh je 

erstens weiß man das eh nie was sich wohin bewegt, also egal ob zeit mit reinspielt oder nicht. und zweitens kann die zeit niemals nienicht als konstante betrachtet werden, sonder nur als relation. aber ist ja egal
wenigtstens 101010 stimmt 

war grad mal draußen, bei uns tröpfelts gard, hoff des wird nicht schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was wenn ich mit dir eine Tour fahre, dann......bist du homosexuell?
> 
> G.



besser wäre Bisexuell, da hat man die meisten Chancen...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2007)

bin dieses WE auch mal wieder im lande ...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2007)

hmm anscheinend is sonst keiner im lande  ...

na dann geh ich allein auf geburtstagsausfahrt ... wird billiger *fg*


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm anscheinend is sonst keiner im lande  ...
> 
> na dann geh ich allein auf geburtstagsausfahrt ... wird billiger *fg*



Genau des ist ja jetzt gerade die Zeit wo du ungefähr Geburtstag hast 
Man, der Andy hat mir des letztens erst erzählt.

Bin aber heute zeitlich net so in der Lage zu fahren.
Bin nämlich tragischer Wiese auf einen Geburtstag bei Forchheim eingeladen  

Also erstmal alles Gute nachträglich  
Und des können wir ja dann noch nachholen mit der Geburtstagsausfahrt. 
Hast dir wieder mal eines der ungünstigsten Wochenenden ausgesucht um nachträglich Geburtstag zu haben.*Kopfschüttel*

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. Oktober 2007)

@eman
auch von mir alles gute nachträglich!


ist denn morgen jemand am oko?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2007)

ich werd wohl am okopf sein ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2007)

Morgen steht eigentlich Bouldern in meinem Terminplaner.
Mußte dummerweise Freitag Nachmittag okolieren weil ich dachte meinen Autoschlüssel eingesperrt zu haben.
Um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis mein Ersatzschlüssel da war 
Und alles nur wegen dem blöden Pferd in der Landung 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. Oktober 2007)

na dann sag mal deiner sekretärin, dass sie den terminplan ändern soll.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2007)

oh je ... is schon schlimm langsam ... keiner mehr zeit


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Oktober 2007)

Heute jemand Lust und Zeit für a Runde im Steinwald??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2007)

so ... bin am okopf ... ganz allein


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh je ... is schon schlimm langsam ... keiner mehr zeit



Ja ist schlimm mit der Zeit zur Zeit bei allen.
Bin doch gestern tatsächlich erst um 3 Uhr nach Hause gekommen und mein Kopf brummt.
Werd mich deswegen heut höchsten in den Wald legen aber net bergabfahren

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi 

oh natürlich von mir ausch alles Gute Eman.

Ich wär heut auch schon mal wieder an oko gekommen aber 1. tut mir alles weh weil ich gestern unvorsichtiger weiße mal wieder fußball gespielt hab... ein komischer sport... und ich 2. heut soo vile anderes erledigen muss des ich die ganze woche schon vor mir her schieb.


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Oktober 2007)

Hm...Oko wird meine cc Gabel ned lang aushalten......und als bewgliches Hinderniss am Sonntag


----------



## Max 1990 (14. Oktober 2007)

Servaas,

d Frienfelser Schlammkeih tatn oi suchn wo am wochenende meistens Sonntag mit tourn, Steinwald Ochsenkopf oder Kösseine. 

Bei intresse einfach mal melden!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (14. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ... bin am okopf ... ganz allein



so allein warst doch gar nicht. schön wars......


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ... bin am okopf ... ganz allein



Mußte heute auch alleine im Wald rumliegen.
Alle anderen sind 100-300m neben mir gelegen....und ich habs net mitbekommen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2007)

jaja redet nur alle blöd 

meld mich wieder ab richtung süden ....

wie schauts nächstes we mit geisskopf abschlußbesuch aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jaja redet nur alle blöd
> 
> meld mich wieder ab richtung süden ....
> 
> wie schauts nächstes we mit geisskopf abschlußbesuch aus?



Hmmh, hab am Sonntag Vormittag Kinderklettern.
Aber ansich eine gute Idee noch mal zumindest einen Tag da runterzudüsen.
Mal schauen wie des bei mir hinhaut mit der Arbeit da ich eigentlich erst späht Nachts am Freitag heimkomme 
Ohne blöd reden zu wollen ist des für mich wieder eines der ungüstigern Wochenende wohin zu fahren 

Wie gings denn am Oko? Ist da immernoch so viel Laub?
Wobei ich´s ja eh jetzt gleich ablaufen muß.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Oktober 2007)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> Servaas,
> 
> d Frienfelser Schlammkeih tatn oi suchn wo am wochenende meistens Sonntag mit tourn, Steinwald Ochsenkopf oder Kösseine.
> 
> Bei intresse einfach mal melden!!!!!!!!




Sers Max

kein Problem, da wir ja auch regelmäßig am Wochenende Freeriedetouren machen. (wenn mal wer zeit hat  ) Einfach hier rein gucken bzw bescheid geben wann ihr wo fahrt. Dann kann man da bestimmt mal was koordinieren 

Gruß


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Oktober 2007)

P.S. dem bike nach zu urteilen werdet ihr wohl keine reinen cc touren faren wa??


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Oktober 2007)

hey sportaste fan hab nu deine schläuche


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Oktober 2007)

jepp stimmt. mhm ich weiß nicht ob ich die woche zum fahren komm und des we fährt da eman ja richtung gk. da weiß ich noch nicht ob ich mitfahren kann fa ich evtl am samstag mal in die erbert muss um tests durchführen zu können...

Vielleicht Freitag ne runde fahrn??

Also alles in allem noch sehr ungewiss. Was aber auch noch sein kann dass ich mal unter der woche oder so nach WEN komm, vielleicht ruf ich dich dann mal an. Da wär i halt kurz mal vorbei gekommen. Ansonsten wern ma scho mal wieder zam komma   wennst willstz kann ich dir as geld auch vorab schonma überweisen, dann einfach ne pn an mich.


----------



## Max 1990 (16. Oktober 2007)

Servus 

nö keine cc touren, man will ja sein bike auch ausnutzen !!
Diese WE wirds ws nix aber nächstes wenn wieder weng schöner wird
könnt ma ja mal was ausmachn 

max


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Oktober 2007)

kommt hier eigentlich irgendwer aus bayreuth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (17. Oktober 2007)

Studierst etz wohl in BT


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Oktober 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

ich dreh duch!!!!!!!!

...wollt i bloss mal anmerken...
hmm. tja. 
stagnation ist eingetreten...
und immer noch keine rückkehr in sicht...
und wenn dann ohne bike...

naja, des mit dem ponyhof halt.


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Oktober 2007)

jop studier in bt


----------



## DH-Virus (17. Oktober 2007)

Da VIRUS wohnt in Beiruth!!! Wenn ich was plane und Platz is sag ich Bescheid.  Tschö das DH-Virus


----------



## oBATMANo (17. Oktober 2007)

@ Jörg & Co.

Wie siehts mit nem Saisonausklang am Oko aus?
Danach in ne Gastwirtschaft und gemeinsam was futtern und trinken.

Allerdings fand ich das Schnitzel im Bullhead House schon sehr mickrig.
Da stinken sie schon deutlich gegenüber Bischofsmais ab.


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Oktober 2007)

ah virus...stimmt

geht in/um bayreuth irgendwie was? (net oko)
wohn in der nähe vom festspielhaus!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2007)

@Bätmän: werd dem Hänky mal sagen das dein Schnitzel zu mickrig war, dann bekommste des nächste mal ein doppelt so großes. 
Ja so ein Saisonabschluß muß schon noch her.
Vielleicht bekommen wir bis dahin auch noch ein/zwei Erdhuggel am Ende.

@Stefan: Ist heute mit dem Monstersgap nichts geworden.
Selbst für den Carre war es heute viel zu windig und böhig.
Aber du kannst wieder einen neuen Freeride ausprobieren...ist noch unwiederholt
(die blaue unscharfe Linie)  

G.


----------



## DH-Virus (17. Oktober 2007)

S.gab wohl mal am siegesturm oder so ne klane strecke,wurde wohl aber von den Sicherheitsorganen  und Waldbediensteten unter Androhung von REPRESALIEN  dicht gemacht ansonsten gibts wohl in deralten Schokoladenfabrik ne Dirt/BMX/Fourcross? Strecke die recht professionell aufgezogen wird. Aber ist nicht ganz mein Metier. Ich bin mehr für grobes Geläuf und etwas Speed.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Bätmän: werd dem Hänky mal sagen das dein Schnitzel zu mickrig war, dann bekommste des nächste mal ein doppelt so großes.
> Ja so ein Saisonabschluß muß schon noch her.
> Vielleicht bekommen wir bis dahin auch noch ein/zwei Erdhuggel am Ende.
> 
> ...



immer diese transparenten linien  

oha sieht ja schon am bild recht komlex aus. mit der unebenen abfahrt usw...  
wo ist des?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2007)

Nur am Oko, gleich unten beim Hänky. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (18. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Bätmän: werd dem Hänky mal sagen das dein Schnitzel zu mickrig war, dann bekommste des nächste mal ein doppelt so großes.



Aber im Butterschmalz rausgebacken


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2007)

oh je ... is das nen sch... wetter am we ... ich glaub ich fahr net zum gk  ... geht zuhaus was? oder wieder alle beschäftigt ....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh je ... is das nen sch... wetter am we ... ich glaub ich fahr net zum gk  ... geht zuhaus was? oder wieder alle beschäftigt ....



Am Berg liegt Schnee 
Und es ist saukalt.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Oktober 2007)

Hat der Lift dennoch offen für Radler?


----------



## thaper (19. Oktober 2007)

baustu dein rad zum schlitten um?


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Oktober 2007)

Die Strecke is doch unter Bäumen


----------



## Babysprinter (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe gerade mit der Seilbahn telefoniert (09276-604). Strecke ist offen und es müssen auch welche den Berg runterfahren  . Morgen läuft die Seilbahn auch für Biker . Schau doch unter www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/ , da ist sogar eine Webcam.


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Oktober 2007)

Super, Danke.

Webcam Bild kenn ich.
http://www.franken-bc.com/t249f23-Bikepark-Infos-Wetter-Homepage-Map.html

Muß das mit dem Schnee nur irgendwie vor meiner Frau verheimlichen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2007)

Logisch läuft der Lift da 
Wir hier in der Gegend sind halt von Grund aus etwas härter.  
Mußt deiner Frau einfach sagen des es morgen "schee" dort ist.
Und dann kannste immernoch behaupten du hast ja nur einen Buchstaben vergessen 

Außderdem hat es auf den Felsen und Holz super Grip bei der Kälte. Auch mit Schee.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (19. Oktober 2007)

Waren eh letztens bei Regen da und es ging super zu fahren.
Eigentlich sogar besser als wenn staubtrocken ist.

Nur lag da halt kein Schnee.
Aber rausreden kann man sich immer. Schnee? Das is nur Reif, der is bis Mittag weg  
und hier ins IBC Board guckt sie eh nich


----------



## thaper (19. Oktober 2007)

lol morgen abend hängt bei euch der haussegen schief...


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Oktober 2007)

So hab heute meine Bike-halterung im Auto zu 93 % fertig.

Befinde mich momentan in der Testphase und wenn alles gut ist, dann ists gut.

Morgen geht warsch nix bei mir. Muss vormittag in Arbeit und Nachmittag event. daheim mit helfen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2007)

Pohh, noch 6.99% und du hast es geschafft.

@Eman: Geht eigentlich deine 1.5Step Gobel wieder?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Oktober 2007)

meine 1,55 step ... hab noch nichts weiter unternommen ... also alles beim alten 

zeit hat ja anscheinend wieder keiner


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Oktober 2007)

was ham die ezt eigentlich da unten beim lift für haufen aufgeschüttet?
minifunpark? kicker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2007)

Die müssen unten noch für den Kinderlift auffüllen.
Aber vielleicht ist ja da auch schon meine Erde dabei.

G.


----------



## Muskelstahl (20. Oktober 2007)

Weiß jemand, ob die Seilbahn Ochsenkopf den ganzen Winter zum Biken geöffnet ist, oder machen die auch irgendwann dicht?


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Oktober 2007)

Die Bikehalter kommen im Winter runter, weil die Kabinen sonst net in die Garage passen....


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2007)

So isses.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2007)

Na Supa G, wieder Fit?
Dann kannste ja auch mal übers Ponny springen.
Aber Vorsicht wenn es sich bewegt, dann spannt sich in der Landung ein Stahlseil  
Deswegen, und weil wir heute net wirklich in die Landung gekommen sind, sind wir nach 2 Läufen zum Kaffetrinken übergegangen. 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Oktober 2007)

Finger is fit  

Bin aber noch erkältet  

Der MT.   hat heut schön weiß runtergeleuchtet wie ich nach CZ zum tanken bin, wär n super Tourentag gewesen


----------



## Muskelstahl (20. Oktober 2007)

Und wann ist dann Saisonende - kann auf der Homepage nichts diesbezüglich finden?


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Oktober 2007)

@ Jörg
Mein Angebot Euch mal zu helfen war ernst gemeint. Sollte sich dann aber auch lohnen. Also nich nur 2 h buddeln.
Also wenn Ihr mal für nen Tag Hilfe braucht, sag Bescheid.
Allerdings sollte dann danach auch genügend Bier da sein


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2007)

Muskelstahl schrieb:


> Und wann ist dann Saisonende - kann auf der Homepage nichts diesbezüglich finden?



Es gibt keinen 100%tigen Termin. Einfach je nach Wetterlage.


@Batmän: Bier......bei der Wettrelage gibts nur Glühwein.
Mal schaun wie sich des mit der Erde noch so ergibt.
Es schneit schon wieder auf der anderen Seite von meinem Fenster 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Oktober 2007)

hey hey hey,
bald ham wir soviel schnee wie letzten winter! ich mein letzte saison, der letzte winter war ja vor 2 jahren.

update: am 29 fang ich stundenweise wieder an zu arbeiten 

g,
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>DANIEL<< (21. Oktober 2007)

gutn morgen^^ 

hat zwar etz nix mit biken zu tun würd mich aber trotzdem mal schnell interesieren...kann man am ochsenkopf schon snowboarden/ski fahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2007)

ne ... ganz sicher net  ... das wird dann zum glück trotzdem noch ne zeit lang dauern


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (21. Oktober 2007)

asoo okay^^


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2007)

Oder zur Zeit nur ganz schnelle Ski......also "Rasen"Ski 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Oktober 2007)

is eitz frienföls a am start, oda wos?? 

stefan, as nächste mal, wenn wos zamgeid, schenk ich dir was


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Oktober 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Geschenke Geschenke Geschenke....     


Was ist es denn?

Mhm letztes mal als ich was geschenkt bekommen hab wars ORIGINAL SÜßSTOFF aus der SCHWEIZ


----------



## Max 1990 (23. Oktober 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> is eitz frienföls a am start, oda wos??
> 
> stefan, as nächste mal, wenn wos zamgeid, schenk ich dir was


Hawidere! 

Also so a frouch frienföls is scho immer am start nur etz mal mit an bissl bessan material   und intensver!!!! Wer bist du eig genau aus Thumsarath


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2007)

@Alle LB´s: Wie schauts denn aus bei euch mit der Halloweenparty am Okohaus?
Wäre doch mal ein idealer Treffpunkt.
Würde auch reichen wenn nur ein Messer im Körper steckt.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. Oktober 2007)

Mit Bike oder ohne  
Erzähl mal mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (23. Oktober 2007)

@supahgee:
weidenberg is doch da glei bei bayreuth oda?
woll ma irgendwann mal a runden drehen?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Oktober 2007)

sag ich nicht, stefan 

HALLOWEEN-boatie!!!!!!! wann denn?? weil irgendwann kauf ich mir mal eins von diesen zug-tickets, und darf dann angeblich mit der bahn nach hause fahrn 

und wer ich bin?
tja, der ott halt. niemand kennt mich hier gut, nur ein schemenhafter schatten, eine sagengestalt, wandelnd im nebel. männer verschliessen die türen vor mir, kinder erzählen geschichten-ein namenloses grauen-jungfrauen opfern mir ihre erstgeborenen... 
kurz und klein-ich halt, da otti!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2007)

So, hier mal meine kurzfristige Tagesaktivität.
Habs mal Dh-lastig geformt, mehr oder weniger flacher Absprung und irgendwie ist er dann doch 7.5m lang geworden. (besser wie zu kurz).....
.....da ich mit ca 40kmh rechne an der Stelle. 
Dummerweise der falsche zuerst (hatte logistische Erdgründe)
Also er ist noch nicht anfahrbar und auch noch net ganz fertig.....aber immerhin steht schon mal was.
Könnt euch garnet vorstellen wieviel volbeladene Lastwagenfüllungen da reinpassen.

Und eine Umfahrung ist auch gleich dazu gekommen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2007)

Hier nommal der Flayer zum 31ten Okt.

Das Bild hab ich aus langeweile auf der Fahrt zum Oko gemacht, weil in Mellmorsl immernoch diese ewige Ampel steht 

G.


----------



## thaper (24. Oktober 2007)

boah fedd der kicker schaut nach autobahn aus.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. Oktober 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @supahgee:
> weidenberg is doch da glei bei bayreuth oda?
> woll ma irgendwann mal a runden drehen?



 
Jetz im Herbst/Winter werd ich aber ganz selten fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2007)

geht ja schön was voran am okopf ... leider is der sprung sicher zu wenig kickend 

wer bock auf www.eoft.de

der film vom gasherbrum II fasziniert mich immer noch ... ich muss da mal hin


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2007)

@ eman hab heut endlich mal mein lager gewechselt. funzt also wieder alles bei mir.

Kommst am we in heimische gefilden?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2007)

hmm ganz vergessen dir heut die Email zu beantworten ... hatt heut die meiste zeit mitm laptop und nem prog das nur kurze Dateinamen "Test57~1"  kennt zu tun und war deshalb net im netz 

we bin ich wohl net daheim weil danach ja der feiertag kommt


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2007)

immer diese unverständlichen DOS - Programme...   

ähm was hat da der feiertag mit deiner wochenendheimfahrt zu tun?  

@ jörg. mhm schön viel erde.  

wer ist denn alles auf d helloweenparty und was ist da weng geboten?
Sprengkomando?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2007)

@Eman: Des mit dem Kicken ist net des Problem. Eine 30cm hohe Wulst noch  obendrauf wenns net genug kickt und des schaut von vorne wie eine Terreorwand aus.
Und hab extra nommal die passenden Videos angesehen 
Und und schau mal wie lang der ist Und ich kann mein Auto dahinter verstecken. (des Bild täuscht ein wenig was die schräge angeht)
Und und und was hat jetzt der Feiertag damit zu tun?? 
Und und und und wo ist denn des Eoft??


@Stefan: Sprengkomando?? 
Da sind so Geister, Gespenster und der ganze Grusch aus der Unterwelt und Mittelerde oder so ähnlich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2007)

Hier so muß es mal nach Fleckl runter auf der Skipiste ausschaun...also des mit der Wiese und den weiten Sprüngen. 

http://kidwoo.com/images/movies/jury%20hat%20tricks.wmv

Könnte das Video immer wieder anschauen. Da gefällt mir ja sogar des steinige....beim Zuschauen 
Dummerweise hab ich keinenTon 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Oktober 2007)

@ jörg ich hoff des wird dann so dass ich da dann da meine superman´s perfektionieren kann


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2007)

Dazu ist er zu Dh-lastig. Ist eher was zum Wippen üben. 
Heute hat er auch seine schön braune Farbe bekommen und eine weiche Landung.
Wobei es noch unmöglich ist in die Landung zu treffen.
Der Boden davor gibt die Speed noch net her 

Und mein neues Zuckerstück hab ich jetzt auch daheimliegen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Oktober 2007)

mhm hast du nicht jetzt zufällig ein paar aireal brücken zu verkaufen???


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm hast du nicht jetzt zufällig ein paar aireal brücken zu verkaufen???



Willste wohl deine Gobel aufwerten. 
Dann würde aber meine Ersatzgabel auseinanderfallen. 
Aber bis jetzt ist des eh noch net aktuell, da ich noch keinen richtigen Bremsaladapter zur neuen Gobel hab. 
Nur einen von Magura und der entspricht net ganz meinem Quallitätaniveau  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Oktober 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman hab heut endlich mal mein lager gewechselt. funzt also wieder alles bei mir.




Hi Stefan,
warum denn ?? ging doch ganz gut letztes We


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Oktober 2007)

ja ging prima  
ich war nach einmal opfturm hoch so fertig das ich fast sauerstoffzelt gebraucht hätt. zum glück hab ich immer mein aufblasbares campingsauerstoffzelt dabei.  
scheiß lager.

na dafür dreht sichs aber jetzt wieder erste sahne.


@ jörg

naja kannst dir mal überlegen weil in nicht allzuferner zukunft... sag ich dir per pn


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und und und und wo ist denn des Eoft??


 
die frage kommt mir so vor wie die Emails wegen der öffnungszeiten am okopf ... steht doch auf der seite


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2007)

Auf der stand soviel und ich hab mich doch so auf des Video konzentriert 
Muß ich wohl nommal nachschauen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2007)

Ist ja Mittwoch mitten unter der Woche 
In der Woche muß ich Abend in die Arbeit.
Oder bin ich da jetzt falsch irgendwie? 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2007)

Mhm scheint echt n Mittwoch zu sein. Der 9. ist n Freitag. Wär halt Nürnberg. Aber fahren muss man eh.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi.
Geht heut nachmittag was?
Wer hat Lust?
Wollt mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Evtl Kössaine mal wieder, oder MT.Snow oder auch steinwald. Bin da recht flexibel.
Hab ab ca 1400 Zeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2007)

Ah, Nürnberg hab ich glatt überlesen.

Hab heute ab 12:30Uhr ein Arbeitsessen und danach muß ich nommal zu Oko rauf was klären und evtl. was machen.

WoEnd ist bei mir wieder noch ungewiss. Hat Hängt von der Trokenheit und den Temperaturen ab.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2007)

Wennst jemand brauchst am OKO einfach durchklingeln bei mir. Da fahr i mal mit hoch.

Ansonsten fahr ich ne runde auch wenns Wetter mhm komisch aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (26. Oktober 2007)

wir sind am we auch wieder bei euch. samstag wollen wir die schneeberg tour fahren. start um 11 bis 11:30 am parkplatz. sonntag dh fahren. die tour wird eher langsam da viele hardtailfahrer dabeisind. also wenn einer von euch lust hat.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2007)

ja klingt doch auch nicht verkert, dann fahr ich heut schon mal nicht MT snow.

aber mit hardtailfahrern gehts doch immer recht schnell zumindest bergauf  und manchmal auch ganz runter


----------



## rex_sl (26. Oktober 2007)

keine ahnung wie langsam. bergauf geht schon die haben alle nen kleines kettenblatt und 34er kasette. am abend übernachten wir im fichtlhaus. mal schauen ob diesmal die schnitzel riesig sind.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Oktober 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> haben alle nen kleines kettenblatt und 34er kasette.



negativ. nur mittleres blatt, aber das wird reichen.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wennst jemand brauchst am OKO einfach durchklingeln bei mir. Da fahr i mal mit hoch.



Zu der Zeit war ich schon unterwegs Richtung 5 Gängmenüüüh.
Wußte auch net genau wenn ich am Oko bin und was der Baggermensch bis zu dem Zeitpunkt gemacht hat.
War auch erst dann um kurz nach 3 dort und hab noch an der Ausfahrt auf die Skipiste gearbeitet.
Funktioniert zwar noch net so ganz. Aber der erste Anlieger ist im Dh-Schnellfahrmodus je nur um sich dagegenrutschen zu lassen um am 2ten möglichst viel Speed mitzunehmen für die 2Sprünge.
Aber noch mehr schaufeln um des ganze Ding einen halben Meter vorzusetzen war net drinn.
Im Rollermodus kann man ihn auch fahren.
Aber die Dinger sind auch noch net gefestigt.
Da wäre ein zusätzlicher Schaufelmensch schon ganz gut gewesen.
Die restlichen Wasserlachen davor sind ja auch noch zu machen.


@RexSl: Mist, werd wohl des Wochenende net zum Radeln kommen.
Hoffe auf jedenfall das sich die Wetterlage für euch morgen ändert.
In höheren Lagen ist es schon ungemütlich.....aber dafür ist der Gripselbst bei Nässe ganz gut 
Aber morgen könnte es wirklich eine Wetteränderung geben.
Und fahrt am Sonntag die kleinen Anlieger net gleich kaputt , der Betonsand ist noch so lose...der braucht eine Woche und einmal Regen bis er aushärtet.



G.


----------



## rex_sl (26. Oktober 2007)

ich hab noch nie was kaputtgemacht am oko. auser einmal da hab ich mich selbst ein bisschen zerstört. vielleicht schaffens ja trotzdem paar leute am sonntag aufn dh. is ja das letzte mal dieses jahr mit hochgefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (26. Oktober 2007)

leck wo is n des bild her fährt ma da im Oko ?


----------



## rex_sl (26. Oktober 2007)

so wie ich das verstanden habe ist das der neue untere teil. kurz vor der liftstation. also die erste kurve zum dagegenfahren wenn man ausm wald kommt. die 2te richtet dich in richtung auf für den monstersprung. der soll 7 bis 8 meter weit sein. 

naja werd ich ja morgen sehen. mal schauen ob das mitm freerider geht. auf downhiller hab ich das jahr keinen bock mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden habe ist das der neue untere teil. kurz vor der liftstation. also die erste kurve zum dagegenfahren wenn man ausm wald kommt. die 2te richtet dich in richtung auf für den monstersprung. der soll 7 bis 8 meter weit sein.
> 
> naja werd ich ja morgen sehen. mal schauen ob das mitm freerider geht. auf downhiller hab ich das jahr keinen bock mehr.



Der Sprung geht aber noch net.
Heute wird der Grundhügel vom 2ten davor gebaggert.
Bin aber selber net vor Ort.
Aber der Baggermensch hat ja jetzt einen zum Vergleich
Und jetzt hoffe ich mal das des dann alles in der richtigen Richtung dann dortsteht bis Montag.
Denke das auf den stehenden Sprung noch ein so ca. 30cm Kicker draufkommt.

Und war net ernst gemeint mit dem kaputtmachen.....aber wehe..  

@Stylo: Wie gesagt des mit den Anliegern funktioniert net so richtig, hatte aber am Abend keinen Bock mehr die Ausfahrt in die richtige Form zu bringen.
Ziel ist je nur möglichst schnell auf die Piste zu kommen.
Und man kann sich gegen den ertsen so richtig dagegenrutschen lassen.
Hast du zufällig eine orginal Shimano PM (an der Gabel) zu IS (an der Bremse) Adapter und kommst nommal hoch zum Oko bis zum 4ten November.
Hab ja ne neue Gobel. (siehe Seite vorher)


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2007)

@Stylo: Hat sich erübriegt. Mir ist eben ein Adapter zugespielz worden 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (27. Oktober 2007)

Jörg, kommst nun morgen an Oko?
Werden ab etwa 10:30 Uhr dort sein


----------



## thaper (27. Oktober 2007)

eieiei ich werde stammgast nächstes jahr.  gefällt mir sehr was ihr da baut


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Jörg, kommst nun morgen an Oko?
> Werden ab etwa 10:30 Uhr dort sein



Hmmh....glaube da brauch ich jetzt nimmer antworten.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2007)

na dann sag ich mal ... wehe du hast zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann sag ich mal ... wehe du hast zeit





...ne eigentlich net.
Wobei meine eigentliche Aktinonstätigkeit wahrscheinlich auch net klappt. 

Eigentlich ist heute schon wieder alles mist 

Der 2te Sprung steht fei auch schon zu 75%.

Bist jetzt eigentlich dann ab nächste Woche da....also ab Mittwoch?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2007)

japp ... ab miwo abend bin ich im lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... ab miwo abend bin ich im lande



Ahh...gut....Mittwoch abend 19Uhr Halloweenparty 

Da können wir denn den SportStefan wieder lustig machen und er kann wieder alle Frauen dumm von der Seite anreden   


@Sportastefan: Und wie schauts aus. 
Ich trink mit dir auch soviel das ich nimmer Autofahren kann....ähhh darf 
Könnten dann ja sogar nachts um 3 wenn uns der Hänky rausschmeißt nommal auf den Ochsenkopf raufradel 

@SupaTschi: Darfst auch wieder eine Schlägerei anfangen.  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Oktober 2007)

Tut ihr euch da verkleiden  
Ich wollt nur ne Jörg-Maske aufsetzen, des is gruselig genug  


Wegen dem Outdoorfilmzeug, also wenn ich wär auch dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Tut ihr euch da verkleiden
> Ich wollt nur ne Jörg-Maske aufsetzen, des is gruselig genug
> 
> 
> Wegen dem Outdoorfilmzeug, also wenn ich wär auch dabei




Hmmmh....der Stefan will ja sein Sportacuskostüm anziehen 
Ich werde nur ein Auge rausnehmen.....oder zwei.

Outdoortechnisch wäre ich auch dabei.....wenn Zeit und Ort passen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2007)

ja ich wär outdoormäßig a dabei. 

Ja aber des ist ja eher was für Fasching ich nehm auch des Jörgkostüm, reicht allemal um bei jeder Köstümprämierung auf einen der Top-Plazierungen zu landen  

Mi bin ich auch dabei, Hab mir ebem frei eingetragen


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Outdoortechnisch wäre ich auch dabei.....wenn Zeit und Ort passen.
> 
> G.


 
hmm ... das du immer alles so hindrehen musst das es mir net passt  in nbg kann ich auf jedenfall net dabei sein  

nächsten miwo 1900 kann ich kaum schaffen ... was is denn so geplant?

@stefan .. wo hast dich denn warum eingetragen?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2007)

Mir wäre ja Rbg auch lieber.
Der Ort soll ja auch net von mir abhängen.
Könnte auch notfalls U nehmen...hab noch 11 Tage die ich bis Ende des Jahres net arbeiten darf.

Kommst am Mittwoch abend dann kommen wir auch alle nach Rgegensburg 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2007)

das mit net arbeiten dürfen is doch eh nur theoretisch ...

meine überstunden jetzt gehn alle in nen "langzeitkonto" ... also seh ich nie wieder    (bzw. ne woche früher in rente  )


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das mit net arbeiten dürfen is doch eh nur theoretisch ...
> 
> meine überstunden jetzt gehn alle in nen "langzeitkonto" ... also seh ich nie wieder    (bzw. ne woche früher in rente  )



Ja, das ist bei Ingenöhren halt so.......weil sie so teuer sind kann man sich net soviele Leisten und deshalb müssen die die da sind gut ausgenutzt werden. 
Aber wenn es wirklich beantragte und genehmigte "Überstunden" waren bekommst du ja wenigstens die Zuschläge ausbezahlt.


G.


----------



## rex_sl (28. Oktober 2007)

so wir waren ja gestern und heute am oko. der neue untere teil schaut gut aus. und der zweite kicker ging sogar bis in die landung. 

das einzige was ich blöd finde sidn die 2 steilkurven. weil kurz davor hat man noch dieses rumgelenke zwischen den bäumen und ist garnicht schnell genug um die kurven gut zu fahren. aber fest sindse schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2007)

Hab´ter wohl den ersten drüberfahrbar geschaufelt...hab ich mir schon gedacht das ihr da net vorbeifahren könnt 
Hmmh...dachte mir eigentlich das ich noch einen 25cm Kicker am Absprung draufmachen muß um anständig drüber zu kommen.
Aber wenn des schon mit dem unfertigen ersten Huggl funktioniert .....werds heut wenn ich die Dinger ganz fertig hab ja sehen.  

Des mit den Anliegern ist doch genau andersrum!!!!!
Man kommt doch zu schnell aus dem Waldgekurve um den ersten als zum Fahren zu nutzen da er absolut net in der Heizerlinie liegt.
Aber man braucht sich keine Gedanken zu machen das man beim dagegerutsch drüberrutscht 
Der 2te muß glaube ich nur wenig umgestaltet zu werden um die maximale Beschleunigung für die Skipiste ohne zu treten zu ereichen.
Will nämlich net soviel noch reintreten müssen zum Springen.

Und wer von euch fährt denn den Audi TT......hät auch net gedacht das da ein Rad reinpaßt.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2007)

Ja dann fahrn ma halt nach Regensburg.
Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei.

Mhm also am Mittwoch dann doch wieder Sprengkomando  ´
Eman kommst dann auch mit sprengen?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja dann fahrn ma halt nach Regensburg.
> Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei.



Muß des aber deftiv. bis morgen vormittag wissen.
Muß ja frei nehmen und ich seh die dazu benötigten Leute sonst nimmer so oft 

G.


----------



## Magister (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

mal ne frage wie lang hat der Oko eigentlich noch offen bzw. lohnt sichs bei den bedingungen jetzt noch zu fahren?

Fährt irgednwer von euch nochmal?


Timo


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß des aber deftiv. bis morgen vormittag wissen.
> Muß ja frei nehmen und ich seh die dazu benötigten Leute sonst nimmer so oft
> 
> G.



Also ich bin dabei !

Mittwoch, 7.11. 1900

gibts eigentlich noch Karten?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2007)

Magister schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mal ne frage wie lang hat der Oko eigentlich noch offen bzw. lohnt sichs bei den bedingungen jetzt noch zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Normalerweise bis zum Sonntag.
Aber nach der Uhrumstellung  nur noch bis 16 Uhr.
Alle Angaben sind aber ohne Gewähr 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (29. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wer von euch fährt denn den Audi TT......hät auch net gedacht das da ein Rad reinpaßt.
> G.



Das ist Wotans. Mit einem bischen Teiletetris passen sogar zwei rein


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2007)

lowfat schrieb:


> ....Teiletetris....



  

G.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wer von euch fährt denn den Audi TT......hät auch net gedacht das da ein Rad reinpaßt.



wenn man genau ist, passen da sogar zwei rädern rein. dumm nur, dass sich der zweite fahrer ne mitfahrgelegenheit suchen muss


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Oktober 2007)

Laut dem Typen am Lift, nimmt der Lift auch nächstes WE nochmal Räder mit.
Stimmt das?
Hatte auch angenommen, dass gestern der letzte Tag war.

Strecke fur sich gestern sehr gut.
Sind ja hauptsächlich rauhe Steine die auch naß Grip haben.


----------



## rex_sl (29. Oktober 2007)

da würde ich lieber die 2 bäume wegmachen, die in die landung mit eingabaut sind. irgendwann verhebelts mal jemanden beim absprung und dann klatscht man gegen den baum. da is schnell was gebrochen oder was internes gerissen. da hab ich keinen bock drauf.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Oktober 2007)

> Die Südbahn in Fleckl und unsere Single-Trail-Strecke bleiben bei schönem Wetter noch einige Tage in Betrieb. Nach Ende der Sommerzeit ab Sonntag jeweils von 9:30 bis 16:00 Uhr.
> 
> Spätestens ab Montag, den 05.11.07 wird auch die Südbahn bis zum Beginn der Wintersaison geschlossen. Wir behalten uns vor, bei schlechtem Wetter die Südbahn ebenfalls früher zu schließen.



Lift nimmt Radler also noch ne Woche mit.
Solangs kein Wintereinbruch gibt.


----------



## decay (29. Oktober 2007)

Kompliment übrigens zu eurer Strecke, bin sie am Samstag verbotenerweise abgegangen,  weil ich mein Bike nicht mitnehmen konnte  Waren aber auch nur 4 Leute unterwegs.

Weiter so


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2007)

@Batman: Ja, wie gesagt bis nächsten Sonntag ist auf jedenfall offen.

@Rex: Vielleicht kommt an den linken Baum eine Prallschutzmatte. Aber wegmachen geht net.
Hab gehört ihr habt Bilder gemacht....sehn will 


So der zweite steht jetzt auch fast komplett...paßt aber noch net so ganz.
Hab ja jetzt mehrere Baustellen gleichzeitig da auch mein Lärchenholz da ist und meine Fahrradwegplanung auch in Arbeit ist.


G.


----------



## rex_sl (29. Oktober 2007)

ja matte is auch gut. dann wird man nicht so krass verbogen beim um baum wickeln. fotos sind nur nen paar im wald also nix tolles hat der nwd gemacht. 

http://114457.homepagemodules.de/t144f11-Oko.html


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2007)

Oh...ganz schön viele Okobilder 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flob (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

was darf man sich denn unter dem "Fahrradweg" vorstellen?
Ist das die zweite Strecke?

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Max 1990 (30. Oktober 2007)

ist am donnerstag wer am oko oder keiner


----------



## rex_sl (30. Oktober 2007)

ja wir sind auch wieder da. also batman, dubbel, batweibchen, und ich. dann noch irgendein kumpel vom batman ausm osten


----------



## Max 1990 (30. Oktober 2007)

könnt am sich vl irgendwei treffen bin noch nie auf da strecke unterwegs gewesen am ochsenkopf immer nur andere stücke und so


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Oktober 2007)

> ausm osten


ausm Norden


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Oktober 2007)

@ Max

häng Dich einfach an uns drann
Werden uns wohl kaum übersehen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Donnerstag nur anfang des Tages wo es noch dunkel ist am Oko. 


@SG/SS/EM: 20Uhr Okohaus ist doch eine gute Zeit.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Oktober 2007)

@ SJ

jepp 2000 wär ganz okee

fahren wir irgendwie zusammen oder willst dann im auto schlafen oder??


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ SJ
> 
> jepp 2000 wär ganz okee
> 
> fahren wir irgendwie zusammen oder willst dann im auto schlafen oder??




Ist schon irgendwie blöd alleine zu fahren.....aber irgendwo muß ich ja dann schlafen.
Du wirst wohl eher net abgeholt. 
Müßmer mal Fonen am späten Nachmittag wenn ich vom oko zurück bin.

Gab nämlich noch Funktionprobleme mit dem ersten Sprung...war nur 6m lang...danch dann die Landung zu kurz und jetzt weiß ich net was er gestern gebaggert hat.
Und der Absprung hatte irgendwie, nachdem er so was ähnliches wie fertig war, eine Weichstelle die ich net wegbekam 

Und unser Liftchef fährt ständig mit seinem ATV drüber 
Werde wohl doch nächstes Frühjahr noch kleine 20 Holz"Tischfußball"aufsätze draufmachen.
Da des ganze eh so 10% zusammensacken wird.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwie blöd alleine zu fahren.....aber irgendwo muß ich ja dann schlafen.
> Du wirst wohl eher net abgeholt.
> Müßmer mal Fonen am späten Nachmittag wenn ich vom oko zurück bin.
> 
> ...




Jepp fonen wir mal


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2007)

@Die die morgen okolieren: Sprünge unten sind jetzt soweit fertig für dieses Jahr und Prallschutzmatten sind bestellt 
Habs heute beim ausprobieren beim ersten Sprung fast schon gebraucht 
Da kann man schnell mal die Richtung verpeilen wenn man unkonzentriert ist.
Der Absprung hat immer noch eine komische Nachgebestelle.
Also wenn ihr jetzt 100mal drüberfahrt wird sich da wohl eine Delle ergeben.
Füllmaterial liegt aber direkt daneben....und falls irgendwer unbedingt eine Schaufel braucht einfach unten bescheid geben.
Der Liftmensch weiß bescheid.
Zwischen den Sprüngen blockts noch einwenig. 
Dürfte aber schnell platt sein des ganze.

Ach ja und Vorsicht. Vor dem Steinplattenfeld könnte ziemlich viel Schotter auf der immernassen Unebenheitsstelle nach dem kleinen Sprungdrop liegen.
Weiß net wie weit die eben noch gekommen sind mit den Baggerarbeiten, also ob und wieviel die da reinkippen und wie weit sie es platt machen.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Oktober 2007)

OK also dann 2000


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2007)

Ok´e 
Du solltest übriegens warten bis die Prallschutzmatten drann sind 

G.


----------



## Max 1990 (31. Oktober 2007)

jo oke werden dann morgen nachmittag oben sein sobald wieder einer von uns fahrn kann   
also denn bis morgennnnnnnn


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2007)

hmm so schönes wetter und ich bin krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm so schönes wetter und ich bin krank



Was haste denn, mir gehts auch net so gut. 
Hab wohl irgendwie Schwächeanfälle oder so ähnlich.....und des an so einen schönen Tag.
Die grasse Halloweenparty hat mir wohl den Rest gegeben 
Kommst aber am Sam schon in den Känniän, oder?

@Suppentschi: Und lebste noch oder bist an die Buche geklatscht oder warste garnet fahren?

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. November 2007)

Ne war net am Oko, der LBS konnte net und allein wars mir zu gefährlich  

Bin nur ne kleine Tour gefahren...

Aber morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Aber morgen




Pohhh, bei dem Wetter fährts du am Oko. 
Ich bin stolz auf dich 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2007)

Ja des wenn ich gewusst hätt, hätt ich heute keinen Urlaub genommen


----------



## Supah Gee (2. November 2007)

hm....
was machma  
Vielleicht läuft der Lift ja gar net


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2007)

Also okolieren will ich bei dem sauwetter net...


----------



## Supah Gee (2. November 2007)

1400 Uhr?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2007)

okee.

ähm wie immer am schwimmbadparkplatz?


----------



## Supah Gee (2. November 2007)

Ja halt hinten im Wald  

Is n richtiges Shorewetter  

Bis dann


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2007)

Und, war doch richtiges Tourenwetter heute.
Wo seit ihr denn gefahren?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2007)

Wir waren weng in British Columbia unterwegs. Geile shores und noch geilere endlos erscheinende Singletrails.

Das Supah Gee hat auch Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. November 2007)




----------



## Supah Gee (2. November 2007)

@LBS
Wie schauts aus mit  -dorf?

Ich bin dann jetz scho dort, net dass du dann irgendwann später kommst und ich scho wieder mit na Nikola weg bin


----------



## Max 1990 (2. November 2007)

dere 
am donnerstag is leider nix gegangen war da durst zu groß am mi bin heut mal in steinwald unterwegs gewesen sehr gefährlich zur zeit fahrn scheiß holzrücker und so


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2007)

welche Nikola?
 Es gibt nur nen Nikolaus !!!  

Ja ich muss dann mal sehen. Wenn dann aber erst später so ab 10e


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2007)

Na die die nie Kola trinkt 

War gerade shoppen beim Wastl.
Hab eine echt tolle neue Fox Hose bekommen und ein paar Oklay Sachen.
Ist ja immer net so einfach bei mir mit den Größen. 

Hätte noch eine tolle RaceFace Jacke für die kalte Jahreszeit die dir passen könnte.
Und ein haufen häßlicher Maloja Sachen oder wie des heißt.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2007)

ich hab selber noch so ne race-face jacke daheim wodkaliegen.
Braucht die einer??

Fahren ging heut ganz gut. Hatte trotz nässe gut grip.

Wir wollten dann zum schluss noch weng im see schwimmen und ein paar anakondas mit blosen händen fangen, aber wär uns dann zu nass des ganze 

achja für morgen, ist was geplant??

@ supahgee tolles bild


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2007)

hmm hab glaub ich die erkältung fast besiegt ...
weis aber net ob ich morgen aufs bike steig da ich zusätzlich in nem relativ sehr grossen motivationsloch bin  


wie wars eigentlich am mittwoch im bullheadhouse ... wollt kommen aber haute dann halt doch net hin ...

bin um 17:00 in rgbg losgefahrn hatt um 1930 nen dejavue erlebnis und war dann erst 21:15 daheim ...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2007)

Ja des war eine riesen Party 
War ansich genau das richtige für uns ansich genau das richtige. Net veraucht, net laut keine komischen Menschen.....(außer wir).

@Stefan: Wäre ja echt wieder ganz schönes Wetter.
Hab aber auch irgendwie so eine Art Börnautsündrohm wenn es darum geht mich anzusrengen. 
Was machst denn du(ihr) heute....haste(habter) schon einen Plan?
Ach ja, was ich noch Fragen wollte. Habt ihr auf dem Bild eigentlich Händchen gehalten
Und wie ist der Plan heute Abend. Hätten ja gleich eine der Anakondas mitnehmen können wenn ihr net so träge gewesen währd.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2007)

japp ... ohne motivation ists sch... bei so nem wetter zu fahrn 

japp ... heut abend ... was ist der plan  muss ja net ganz so weit fahrn also sollts hinhauen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2007)

8e in der Schlucht, gell.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2007)

schlucht?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schlucht?



Canyon 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (3. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach ja, was ich noch Fragen wollte. Habt ihr auf dem Bild eigentlich Händchen gehalten
> Und wie ist der Plan heute Abend. Hätten ja gleich eine der Anakondas mitnehmen können wenn ihr net so träge gewesen währd.
> 
> G.



Klar   

@LBS
Dann bin ich um 1930 bei dir ok?!
Oder fährt uns der SJ alle hin


----------



## LB Stefan (3. November 2007)

ich tu heut mal nichts machen. Hab mich scheinbar von euch motivationslosen anstecken lassen, wobei gestern wars so richtig schönes herbsfahrwetter des lust zu mehr macht.

ja 8e dann. jörg könnt ma ja zusammen fahren.
da supah gee fährt denk ich auch bei uns mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. November 2007)

ah da warst jetzt zu schnell.  

ja 1930 ist gut.


----------



## Supah Gee (3. November 2007)




----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. November 2007)

hihi-die schmuse LB's. michat niad wissn, wos passiert is, wenn der nebel aich völlig umhüllt ghabt houd 

hmmm, ich wollt eigentlich des woend hamfoan - owa ho a looch im knie und des platzt dauernd auf. und hamfoan und ummahänga wär zu schad gwen.
naja, irgendwann. 
und so ohne auto is des ganz witzig, wenn mans niad braucht. wenn owa doch - hmm,zefix... fräia woa allas andascht...

schäine griaß vom verlorenen LB !!!
pfiats aich!!!!!


----------



## Supah Gee (3. November 2007)

Wie Loch im Knie  

Hast wieder wen umgfahn


----------



## LB Stefan (3. November 2007)

des wird halt so n durchschuss ausm krieg sein.

Jaja die ausenposten LBs habens nicht leicht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. November 2007)

neee, ich hüt mich vor der fußgängerzone...

war aber total behindert. ganz einfache mauer, schön hoch, schön befahrbar bla,bla,bla, laber, laber,laber...
und wie ich wieder aufsteh hat ich die pins im schienbein und ALLES war voller blut. und des die nächsten sechs stunden, *uaah*
und als oberpfälzer kann ich doch net so ohne weiteres ins krakenhaus. jetzt sitz ich da und sau zwischendurch immer mal alles voll... naja. behindert halt!!


----------



## LB Stefan (3. November 2007)

du und deine zipperlein  

na da wünsch ich auf jeden fall mal gute besserung und lass dich gscheit pflegen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. November 2007)

hey merce!! 

...und pflegen lass ich mich, des derfts glam ...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ich tu heut mal nichts machen. Hab mich scheinbar von euch motivationslosen anstecken lassen, wobei gestern wars so richtig schönes herbsfahrwetter des lust zu mehr macht.
> 
> [\quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. November 2007)

@Max

so ab mitte / ende nächster woche ist mein bike wieder einsatzbereit......evtl. könn ma da die holzrücker a weng ärgern??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na können ja morgen dann mal ne kurze tour fahrn ...
> 
> hmm ... zum stawold bou fällt mir ein das ich langsam wirklich mal was an der page machen sollt



morgen ists zeitlich bei mir ganz ganz schlecht, sozusagen unmöglich, obwohl ja morgen das wetter wieder besser werden soll.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2007)

Hmmh...kaum ist man mal 4.5h net daheim gehts hier rund.

@Sportastefean: Joh, wäre von Logik.....der Supentschi und ich könnten natürlich eine VW Einweihungsfahrt machen und dabei beobachten ob dein Rad wirklich hält  

@Ohl: Hätte theoretisch auch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk...also würde 5Euro bei 5 Mann machen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Ohl: Hätte theoretisch auch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk...also würde 5Euro bei 5 Mann machen.
> 
> G.


 
hmm dann mitbringen


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> morgen ists zeitlich bei mir ganz ganz schlecht, sozusagen unmöglich, obwohl ja morgen das wetter wieder besser werden soll.


 
hmm ... that's ja mal wieder typisch


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm dann mitbringen



Ja dann pack ich´s mal ein.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... that's ja mal wieder typisch




Typisch Stefan*kopfschüttel*

G.


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. November 2007)

Hi,
war gestern auch mal wieder am OKO fahren. Sauwetter...hat aber trotztem Spaß gemacht. Habt da unten ja zwei saubere Kicker hingestellt, Net schlecht.
Aber was wird die Schotterpiste?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2007)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war gestern auch mal wieder am OKO fahren. Sauwetter...hat aber trotztem Spaß gemacht. Habt da unten ja zwei saubere Kicker hingestellt, Net schlecht.
> Aber was wird die Schotterpiste?



Einer der Verrückte die ich gesehen hab  
Wird eine "Familienabfahrt" mit rechts und links ein par North Shore Elementen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2007)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war gestern auch mal wieder am OKO fahren. Sauwetter...hat aber trotztem Spaß gemacht. Habt da unten ja zwei saubere Kicker hingestellt, Net schlecht.
> Aber was wird die Schotterpiste?



Einer der Verrückte die ständig an mir vorbei sind  
Wird eine "Familienabfahrt" mit rechts und links ein par North Shore Elementen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (3. November 2007)

Waren die letzten 3 Tage am Oko, aber Dich hab ich nich gesehen.

Wird die Familienabfahrt so eben bleiben, oder kommen da noch paar kleine Anlieger und Tables rein?
Wenn das so eben bleiben wird, werden da evtl. mehr Leute hochfahren als runter.
Mir sind am Do schon zwei Tourenfahrer und ne Familie mit Kind und Hund auf dem unteren DH entgegengekommen


----------



## ^aleKz^ (3. November 2007)

Familienabfahrt...?wird des dann nur sone schotterpiste, wo ma dann halt links und rechts (zusätzlich zur o-line) als freerider/downhiller genauso seinen spaß haben kann wie der "normalradfahrer" direkt auf dem schotterweg!?
und wie ich gesehn hab wird der untere teil ja sehr schön...wird nur der untere teil ne "schönheitskur" bekommen, oder wirds  bis nach oben erneuert?
also durch die anlieger wird der untere teil definitiv noch flowiger....


----------



## santacruzer71 (4. November 2007)

@ Jörg
Hab dauernd Ausschau nach dir gehalten, aber nichts gesehen.
888 schon eingebaut? Was machst mit der Totem?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Waren die letzten 3 Tage am Oko, aber Dich hab ich nich gesehen.



Du warst auch einer einer von denen die ständig an mir vorbei sind.
In dem Nebel hat man des garnet erkannt.
Ich war links, so 50m entfernt, von der Strecke, net rechts wo die Baggergeräusche hergekommen sind.

Auf der Lifttrasse darf man nichts direkt in den Weg stellen, wegen Menschenbergung aus den Gondeln.
Ansonsten irgendwas kommt das schon noch hin.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2007)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> Hab dauernd Ausschau nach dir gehalten, aber nichts gesehen.
> 888 schon eingebaut? Was machst mit der Totem?



Hei,
Totem hab ich schon verscherbelt.
888 aber noch net eingebaut. Warte noch auf eine neue Bremsscheibe für vorne.
Hatte doch was Signalrotes an. 
Des dumme war halt das ihr alle hättet euch umdrehen müssen und schief wieder zurückgucken.

G.


----------



## santacruzer71 (4. November 2007)

Ab wann macht der OKO eigentlich denn Rad-Transport zu?
Nach Bedarf ? Erster Schnee ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2007)

In der Regel wäre heute der letzte Tag.
Aber so richtige Regeln gibt es da nicht.
Überprüfung der Seilbahn steht aber im Nov an und da steht sie komplett.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. November 2007)

heute schient wohl der letzte tag zu sein.

danach ist erst mal die jährliche herbstpause des Lifts und im winter dann müssen die Halter runter, weil die Gondeln in den Wintermonaten nachts in der Gondelaufbewahrungshalle schlafen dürfen und da passen sie mit Bike-halter nicht rein.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. November 2007)

hey jörg wolltest du nicht um 7e am oko sein   

so bin dann mal am ersten von meinen heutigen geburtstagmarathon  

ach und @ supahgee

schick mir mal a pic von dene con-airs  
hab gesternabend nur noch framebilder gefunden aber kein wo die kette durch den rahmen zu sehen ist.

achja und es ist verboten in einem satz die sprache zu switchen


----------



## oBATMANo (4. November 2007)

Ne quietsch rote Jacke hab ich irgendwann mal gesehen.
Dachte mir noch, boah wie übel 

Danke für die geniale Strecke  
Super Arbeit die Ihr da leistet
Für sich die letzten Tage traumhaft. 

Meine Felgen fandens aber glaub nich so toll


----------



## Supah Gee (4. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> hey jörg wolltest du nicht um 7e am oko sein
> 
> so bin dann mal am ersten von meinen heutigen geburtstagmarathon
> 
> ...



hier paar eindrücke  
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nt=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/list/?date=all&textfield=1&text=corsair


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2007)

@Stefan: War um 5e schon oben. Hab dich aber nicht gesehn und bin wieder heim.

@Batman: Man des ist eine Unikatdesignerradjacke.


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. November 2007)

hmmm, corsair also...

was soll ich davon halten?
man weiss es nicht...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2007)

sagt mir lieber was ich für nen dhler nächstes jahr fahrn soll


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. November 2007)

YETI - des wär doch was für dich 

sagt mir lieber, ob ich mir wirklich an dirtrahmen zulegen soll oder ich lieber den giant rahmen tausch...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2007)

nen auto wär wichtiger für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2007)

....und eine Waschmaschine  

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. November 2007)

ja, gut. stimmt.

die waschmaschine hab ich schon  TOP TEIL


----------



## oBATMANo (4. November 2007)

Auf der Corsair Homepage gibts auch ein paar Animationen zu den rahmen und bei Ridemonkey.com oder mtbr.com hat der Entwickler den Hinterbau erklärt.


----------



## speedy_j (4. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sagt mir lieber was ich für nen dhler nächstes jahr fahrn soll



was steht denn zur auswahl? kann ja mal eine endscheidung treffen, wenn ich schon keine ahnung habe.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sagt mir lieber was ich für nen dhler nächstes jahr fahrn soll



und mir was ich mir für nen tourenfreerider kaufen soll


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> und mir was ich mir für nen tourenfreerider kaufen soll



Bergamont G9 

Auch zurück vom Geburtstagsmarathon.

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. November 2007)

Hört sich nach wettrüsten an

Die corsair`s sehen echt gut aus!!!


----------



## Max 1990 (6. November 2007)

dere 

@ kistenbiker ja wenn des we as wetter noch schön is könn ma gern numal fahrn  
    hab zwa mei bike scho eingewintert aber kann gern nochmal ausgepackt            
   werden.


@ jörg was hältsn von nen specialized habn top bikes


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2007)

das wettrüsten hatt mer schon mal ...

das ende war santa cruz V 10 vs. intense M 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2007)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> @ jörg was hältsn von nen specialized habn top bikes



Des neue rote SX Trail gefällt mir schon hammermäßig. 







G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. November 2007)

Wer noch Reste vom Wettrüsten im Keller hat soll sich bei bedürftigen Bikern (MIR) melden.
Für a Flaschn Bier entsorge ich diese fachgerecht bei mir


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. November 2007)

@ Maxx

jetzt schon????? jetzt wirds doch erst lustig am WLP


----------



## Max 1990 (7. November 2007)

sers 
naja muss ja net drin bleiben !!! Habs halt vorsichtshalber mal sauber gemacht und alles, damit ich wenigstens mei bremsscheibe wieder gerade biegen kann   weil mir irgendson vollpfosten hinten nei gefarhn is.


----------



## stoawold_rampfl (7. November 2007)

@max
wenn ma halt net weiß wann und wo ma bremst is ma selber schuld. 
a rad allein bringt halt a nix  

was nützt da tiger im tank wenn a esel am steuer is  



grüße an alle


----------



## thaper (7. November 2007)

haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max 1990 (7. November 2007)

@ rampftl oder so musst doch net sauber sein des war a langes gerades stücl solltst hald doch ma dei bremsbacken rein machn!


----------



## Supah Gee (7. November 2007)

@BATman
Hast du mal n direktn Link zu dem Entwicklerreport ?

Oh mannnn, wenn ich Geld übrig hätt würd ich mir echt des Conair Smörebröd kaufen  

Jetz müssen aber erst mal Ski her  

@LBSLBJUOLBEM
Und wart ihr EOFT


----------



## Max 1990 (7. November 2007)

Mich wundert das eh wo ihr alle das geld für mehr bikes hernehmt kann mir gerade mal eins leisten und das is noch net ma eins aus der oberen preisliga!! Ihr müsst ja wirklcih alles ins biken neistecken oder


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. November 2007)

Hi Max
 tja wer spada bremst is länger schnell...und dann ford a koina drauf 

Also das mit den Bike`s hab i mir a scho mal so am Rand denkt
bin scho frou wenns alte halt .....alles Geldsäcke hier


----------



## thaper (7. November 2007)

ich glaub die herren san auch bisl älder wie du. 
ok ich zwar net aber ich steck auch wirklich alles ins bike was ich hab. also aus finanzieller sicht gesehn.


----------



## Max 1990 (7. November 2007)

lol steck zur zeit auch sehrviel rein hab mir etz erst ausrüstung gekauft helm und alles aber trotzdem geht des irgendwie net ein vorallem ihr wollt ja immer die neusten bikes


----------



## Max 1990 (7. November 2007)

@ kistenbiker ja wollt eig nur ma schaun wo er bleibt hab dacht er is wie immer mal wieder 500 meter hintermir


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. November 2007)

sols gem so wos
der vollpfosten  is dann wohl as rampfl?


----------



## Max 1990 (7. November 2007)

ja genau der vollpfosten is da rampfl und mit den bine immer unterwegs  
aber muss sich ma ändern müssen mal mehr werden is zwa zu 2t scho immer a spaß aber geht nu mehr denk ich 

grüße @ all


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. November 2007)

na dann schau mal wis Weda werd und nachand mach mal alle hintern scheiben hi   

wenn i ner scho mei Felgn wieder haid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (8. November 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @BATman
> Hast du mal n direktn Link zu dem Entwicklerreport ?
> 
> Oh mannnn, wenn ich Geld übrig hätt würd ich mir echt des Conair Smörebröd kaufen
> ...




@ Supah

Du weißt doch des Geld ist ja dann nicht weg des ist ja nur wo anders.
Und ausserdem... nee sag ich jetzt nicht.    Jörg du weißt was ich jetzt da hin schreiben wollt oder?   


Eoft war schon ganz okay. So mit den vielen hübschen Mädels die da immer nackt rumlaufen...  
Ich hab sogar ein T-Shirt gefangen... vom Ausrüster  

Schau mal Gee was ich gestern bekommen hab


----------



## stoawold_rampfl (8. November 2007)

@max auf nassem untergrund wird halt mal der bremsweg länger das lernt man schon in der fahrschule ;-) ach so tschuldigung da hat er wieder net aufpasst sonst hätt er wohl a net scha 2 oder 3 oder....kanns scha gar nimmer zählen
wieviel autos hast mal schnell in deinem kurzen autofahrerleben zamgschurbbbt ???? naja vo mopeds wolln ma gar net redn........
vllt kommt da auch dei geldnot her ;-)
nur mal so als kleiner tipp ;-)
bist ma eh nu was schuldig hoff du begleichst des mal wenn i aus rgb wieder zurück komm. 
und das ich kei bremsscheiben hab des woist scha länger max

@stefan da rüstet scha einer für die schneesaison hoff i komm dieses jahr öfters mal in die berge zum apres-skifahrn ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schau mal Gee was ich gestern bekommen hab



Genau zur richtigen Zeit 

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/citytrend?LANG=de&WMO=09612&PROVIDER=anwendung&SID=09612215ed51016cc9ad03c322d257434625b

Und des ist ja nach dem WoEnd an dem 50cm Neuschnee angesagt ist. 

@Supa Tschi: Hatten sogar Sonderplätze im Kino 
Und beim MC und BKing wars auch net schlecht. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. November 2007)

Genau  

Da duma dann weng schi forn.
oder hinten.  

Yeah des waren mit abstand die teuersten Kinokarten + die Schlechtesten Plätze die ich je hatte   

Aber schee wars trotzdem.

Und klein ist die Welt, besonders hier bei uns in der Gegend, gestern hat sich des mal wieder gezeigt.


----------



## TimvonHof (8. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> und mir was ich mir für nen tourenfreerider kaufen soll



ich bin jörgs meinung - das sxtrial ist ein goiles teil. klettert wie sau und bergab kannstes auch mal krachen lassen. in wie fern rahmeämderungen am neuen (roten) modell gemacht wurden weiss ich nicht. aber mein sx trail III geb ich nimmer so schnell her.

Du bekommst nur leichte probleme mit dem vorderen umwerfer (wenn sowas geplant ist) und einem big betty hinten: da is nimmer wirklich viel platz....

tim


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Yeah des waren mit abstand die teuersten Kinokarten + die Schlechtesten Plätze die ich je hatte



+teuerste Parkplatzgebühren mit eingangslosem Parkhaus 

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (8. November 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @BATman
> Hast du mal n direktn Link zu dem Entwicklerreport ?
> 
> Oh mannnn, wenn ich Geld übrig hätt würd ich mir echt des Conair Smörebröd kaufen
> ...



http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1754194
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1754192
http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=6212560

Der Entwickler von Corsaier heißt in beiden Foren Freshwood.
Also einfach mal nach den Beiträgen von ihm suchen. In beiden Foren findest haufenweise Infos. Halt ein bissl verstreut.

Wär doch auch was.
http://bansheebikes.blogspot.com/2007/11/banshee-legend-mki-light-and-fast.html


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2007)

Oder nimm des Cove. Des macht einen anständigen Eindruck.
Wolltest doch eh schon mal irgendwann 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Supah
> 
> Du weißt doch des Geld ist ja dann nicht weg des ist ja nur wo anders.
> Und ausserdem... nee sag ich jetzt nicht.    Jörg du weißt was ich jetzt da hin schreiben wollt oder?



  SAG  


Zum Glück simma letzten SO noch mal gefahren  
Wenn ich jetz so raus schau  

Sind die Ski net weng kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoawold_rampfl (9. November 2007)

so leute etz werds richtig lustig draussen  
wenn alles klappt dann geht morgen vormittag ne schöne runde im steinwald 
aber natürlich mit bike........

ski heil


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2007)

nööö die sind schon genau richtig.

also 125 cm

ich hab ja zur not auch noch die 175 cm oder die 66 cm oder snowboard...

 

wollt morgen a mal weng fahrn aber ich weiß nicht wies mir nach meinen preisschafkopf heut abend geht.
ich muss da nämlich immer bier trinken


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2007)

So hab heute mal meine Wintergobel ins Fahrrad eingebastellt.
Sieht garnet mal so grausam wie erwartet aus in schneeweiß.
Für morgen muß man erstmal abwarten wie der Schnee liegen bleibt bevor ich was von Radfahren schreibe
Muß eh erstmal im Parkhaus mit Lift meine neue Bremsscheibe im Treppenhaus einfahren. 

@Stefan: Sind die Ski net ein wenig kurz  

@Staw_ra...: Samstag Vormittag ist doch die Zeit wo man sich im Bett wälzt und ständig denkt "Man zum Glück muß ich net aufstehen". 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So hab heute mal meine Wintergobel ins Fahrrad eingebastellt.




Ist die Gabel nicht ein wenig arg weiß ???


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ist die Gabel nicht ein wenig arg weiß ???



Ist doch die Wintergobel...Nulltschekker

G.


----------



## Max 1990 (9. November 2007)

hihi glaub samstag früh wird denk ma nix vorallem 
wenn heut noch was gscheids zamgeht   die gabel is 
doch super oder net   würd super zu mien bike passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2007)

Hoffe mal das sie super ist....steht ja WC drauf 
Wobei ob sie besser als eine 05er RC funktioniert wird sich erst heraustellen.
Ist halt etwas leichter und hat mehr Knöpfe zum dran rumdrehen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das sie super ist....steht ja WC drauf
> Wobei ob sie besser als eine 05er RC funktioniert wird sich erst heraustellen.
> Ist halt etwas leichter und hat mehr Knöpfe zum dran rumdrehen
> 
> G.




Wenn WC drauf steht dann is es meißt was fürs Klo  

So wünscht mir ein gutes Blatt....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. November 2007)

a guads bladl!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2007)

a a gutes Blatt.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. November 2007)

a guads Bladt


und führe mich nicht in versuchung....
http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=15351&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

Na, und wer fährt heut Rad 
Letztes Jahr war ich heute bouldern am BS und morgen bekomme ich meine Edison 5.

@SportaStefan: Haste die halbe Sau?...oder nur eine viertelte?......oder bloß einen dicken Kopf!!?

@SuppaG: Warum willst du eigentlich was mit sovielen Gelenken?
Und dann so ein komisches System und....
Und willst du eigentlich einen DH´ler oder was zum auch rumfahren?
Des hab ich auch noch net ganz raus?!


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (10. November 2007)

ahh total vertippt


----------



## Supah Gee (10. November 2007)

_the Maelstrom's 7'' of high quality travel is designed for DH race courses, demaning *back-country* or bike park madness....the Maelstrom has been painstakingly engineered to be a* great climber*... _
   

Genau des will ich


----------



## thaper (10. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, und wer fährt heut Rad


ICH!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

@SuppaG: Gleich 2 davon 
Du glaubst auch alles was die schreiben  
Des heißt lediglich das es ausschaut wie ein Dh Bike, man kann aber auch sonstwo damit fahren, evtl. auch im Bikepark und wenn man genug Schmalz hat ist auch mal bergauf damit möglich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (10. November 2007)

Das Leben ist ungerecht !!!!


Ich hatte nen Dou verloren, des wären nochmal 24 Punkte extra gewesen und hätt somit für Platz 1 gereicht. Hätt dann genau 125 Punkte gehabt, der 1. Platz waren 124 Punkte  

Nur weil der den Bugel 4 Mal hatte  

Jetzt hab ich halt ein hochwertiges Gläserset (4 Schachteln oder sinds 5??) von Rosenthal... Naja kann kann man Stückweise verschenken wenn die Tante 60 wird oder der Schwiegermutter in Spee   die freuen sich ja über so Rosenthalzeug.

Irgendwie ist es heut anders wenn man aus dem Fenster guckt ich weiß nur noch nicht was sich da verändert hat...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> ICH!



Toll 
In deiner Einfahrt sieht es wohl gerade net so aus...Tendenz steigend 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Das Leben ist ungerecht !!!!
> 
> 
> Ich hatte nen Dou verloren, des wären nochmal 24 Punkte extra gewesen und hätt somit für Platz 1 gereicht. Hätt dann genau 125 Punkte gehabt, der 1. Platz waren 124 Punkte
> ...



Du bist ja schlimmer wie die bei McDonald Merzedes....und dann spielste noch gegen den Quasimodo 

Und wo fahren wir heute unsere erste Schneetour 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. November 2007)

würd scho mit fahren.

Aber richtung Oko etc ists denk ich fast schon zu viel schnee


----------



## Supah Gee (10. November 2007)

Soviel liegt bei uns net....

Wir wollen doch den Winter mal in den echten Bergen skifahn oder?
Hier war ich schon mal, glaub noch zu Schilling Zeiten.....aber is ganz cool und die haben lauter tolles Zeug.......extra ne Piste für mich   Kamikaze oder so  

http://www.mayrhofner-bergbahnen.com/de/100304/penken_actionberg_harakiri_vans_penken_park.html


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Soviel liegt bei uns net....
> 
> Wir wollen doch den Winter mal in den echten Bergen skifahn oder?
> Hier war ich schon mal, glaub noch zu Schilling Zeiten.....aber is ganz cool und die haben lauter tolles Zeug.......extra ne Piste für mich   Kamikaze oder so
> ...



War vor 2Jahren übermorgen im Zillertal.
Da war es aber nichts mit Skifahren 

@Stefan: Wir sind übriegens letztes Jahr übermorgen die ungemütliche Hackelsteinklettersteigbegehungsradtour gefahren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. November 2007)

Tust du grad deine Bilder neu ordenen oder was ??


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Tust du grad deine Bilder neu ordenen oder was ??



Ne, hab jetzt eben hinten auch noch eine neue Bremsscheibe draufgeschraubt.
Hab wohl dann erstmal gar keine Bremswirkung mehr 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Soviel liegt bei uns net....
> 
> Wir wollen doch den Winter mal in den echten Bergen skifahn oder?
> Hier war ich schon mal, glaub noch zu Schilling Zeiten.....aber is ganz cool und die haben lauter tolles Zeug.......extra ne Piste für mich  Kamikaze oder so
> ...


 
japp ... müss mer den winter mal machen ... 
hier in regensburg schneits auch ... aber bleibt net liegen  
ausserdem schreib ich das grad aus der arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>DANIEL<< (10. November 2007)

kamman etz am ochsenkopf snowboarden? bis montag früh sollen in den alpen locker 1 meter schnee liegen ....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

Kann ja dann mal einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.
Geh nämlich jatzt dann mim Sportastefan eine Runde Edison5 Skifahren 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ausserdem schreib ich das grad aus der arbeit



Heut ist doch Samstag....da sam´ma doch alle daheim.
Drum heißt´s doch Samstag.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut ist doch Samstag....da sam´ma doch alle daheim.
> Drum heißt´s doch Samstag.
> 
> G.


 
weisst .... ich hab doch extra studiert um schicht und samstagsarbeit machen zu dürfen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

@Eman: Hmmh.....des Studieren scheint dann wohl auch nimmer der Bringer zu sein 

So wieder zurück vom Oko.
Hatte irgendwie die Hochlauftortour von Bigri aus seit dem letzten mal verdrängt gehabt 
Ganz schön viel Schnee, aber ein wenig pappig.
Eigentlich mehr wie letztes Jahr mit Schneekanonen.
Waren aber net die ersten. 2 Snowboarderspuren sind schon von oben runtergegangen.
Pohh, hatte ich Glühoberschenkel ....voll die Hölle.

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (10. November 2007)

und gin des skifahren gut oder nede so überleg vl. morgen mal ne kleine tour sonst zu machen mit snowboard natürlich
und wie viele cm liegt der schne am okopf ca.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>DANIEL<< (10. November 2007)

ich muss mir erstmal wieder passende boots kaufen und bis ich mal zum ochsenkopf komm dauert auch wieder sehr lang.... ^^


----------



## Kistenbiker (10. November 2007)

Hi Max,

denk mal das morgen dann eher nix geht mit biken 

dann richt i eben mei board mal zam und schau am stawold affi evtl. geht da scho was


----------



## Jambo12 (10. November 2007)

würde mich auf ne antwort freuen steht 3beiträge weiter oben


----------



## Nitrous-rider (10. November 2007)

hy, ich bins mal wieder
war eigentlich schon mal jemand von euch mitn bike in mehlmeisel auf der piste (in den letzen wintern über) ??
darf man da mitn bike lifthochfahren oder wie läuft das ab ?
oder wird man da vom liftpersonal rausgeschmissen ??

ich hab keine ahnung, würds aber gern ausprobieren (und mir vielleicht mitn ein oder anderen skifahrer ein wettrennen liefern )

wir können uns auch mal zusammen dort treffen

mfg
chris


----------



## Jambo12 (10. November 2007)

hey ich glaub ned das man dort auf der piste biken darf


----------



## Magister (10. November 2007)

Also ich weiß nur das es da mal ne Art Wettbewerb gab.

Is sogar n Vid auf der HP von die Lettenbrüder.
Des wahr soviel ich weiß acuh am Mehlmeisel. 
ALso ich wär sofort ;-)

Timo


----------



## Nitrous-rider (10. November 2007)

oder am ochsenkopf die piste runter ?? die is flacher, da kann man voll racen...

aber die bikehalter am lift sind ja abmontiert


----------



## Magister (10. November 2007)

Naja wär aba am mehlmeisel auch geil wengl ne strecke n paar drops reinsetzen und vllt iwie anlieger wenn man net abrutscht und dann runter^^ da hätten die skifahrer auf jeden fall was zuum gucken^^

Timo


----------



## Jambo12 (10. November 2007)

na klar is des geilo aber ihr habt schon ein paar träume oder


----------



## Magister (10. November 2007)

So unrealistisch find ich des ehrlich gesagt nichmal...

Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nitrous-rider (10. November 2007)

nee, die piste zum bikepark umschaufeln will hier ja keiner...   wir wären schon zufrieden, wenn man mitn lift hochfahren könnte..
mfg
chris


----------



## Magister (10. November 2007)

Ach n paar kleine Kicker wie damals am Mehlmeisel könnten scho sein ;-)

Timo


----------



## Jambo12 (10. November 2007)

naja aber trotzdem nimmt morgen eure bikes und dan schiebt sie halt den berg hoch und fahrt runder


----------



## Magister (10. November 2007)

Ne alleine is langweilig da solltn scho n paar vllt zamkommen^^ und ich denk es liegt nooch nich genug shcnee ka weiß net wieviel dort liegt

Timo


----------



## Nitrous-rider (10. November 2007)

es liegt vermutlich schon 40 - 50 cm dort, aber im tiefen, lockeren schnee is auch mitn bike nicht so optimal, das bremst wie die sau, und die traktion is voll fürn arsch...
vielleicht wird die piste ja morgen gewalzt.... keine ahnung...  ich glaub ich warte noch ein wochenende...  der lift wird morgen wohl noch nicht laufen.... 
damit haben die liftbetreiber nicht gerechnet.
mfg
chris


----------



## Magister (10. November 2007)

Naja ich komm auf jedenfall mit wär geil wenn vllt noch mehr kommen würden ich geh für heut mal

Timo


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2007)

liftfahrn im winter mitm bike is nicht ... weder okopf noch mehlmeisel.

bikesonsnow in mehlmeisel war auch nur am äussersten eck der skipiste geduldet.

grundsätzlich sind bikes in mehlmeisel gar nicht geduldet, bekommst sofort ne böse durchsage und musst schauen das du land gewinnst


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2007)

Genau Emän 

Man heut ist des ertsmal wieder vorbei mit rausgehen.
So ein Sauwetter heute 

@Jambo: Ja gestern gings gut 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2007)

... wie siehts bei euch da oben aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... wie siehts bei euch da oben aus?



Es regnet und stürmt.
Aber der Schnee geht eher net weg, scheint nur eine schwere Pampe zu werden.
Wenn es jetzt dann wieder gefrieren würde wäre Spikezeit 
Aber zur Minute will man nicht mal zum Post holen die Haustür aufmachen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2007)

ich setz heut auf jedenfall keinen fuss vor die tür


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich setz heut auf jedenfall keinen fuss vor die tür



Ich nur semimäßig 
Muß nämlich heute meine 2neuen Bremsscheiben einfahren.
Mach ich aber indoor. 

G.


----------



## thaper (11. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Toll
> In deiner Einfahrt sieht es wohl gerade net so aus...Tendenz steigend
> 
> G.


ned ganz. aber in hetzles lag auch schnee.


----------



## Nitrous-rider (11. November 2007)

und emän, 
darf man wenigstens am oko mitn bike die piste runterfahren ? (ohne dafür gleich verwarnt zu werden)
mfg
chris


----------



## Jambo12 (11. November 2007)

nein darf man auch ned wen du mal die anderen paar beiträge vorher lesen würdest okay!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. November 2007)

.................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

dou, houst a mal a boa punkt und komma. eventuell findst ja in deim satzbau a bissl verwendung. i moin - suavüi zeit mou sa!!!

ho i recht oda ho i recht?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2007)

Hei Otti,

Haste den Würzburg Trailsammelthraed noch net ebdeckt.
Ist doch zur Zeit deine Gegend.....ohne Auto und Waschmaschiene 

G.


----------



## Magister (11. November 2007)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> nein darf man auch ned wen du mal die anderen paar beiträge vorher lesen würdest okay!!!!




Sorry aba dann hab ich des auch überlesen!
Da steht eig. nur das Liftfahrn nich is aba von Oko nur die Piste fahrn steht eig. niergens was.

Timo


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2007)

Hi Jörg 
was hast denn die woch für a schicht?

Und ich hab grad gesehen dass eine gewisse CAD Zeichnung Formen annimmt


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hi Jörg
> was hast denn die woch für a schicht?
> 
> Und ich hab grad gesehen dass eine gewisse CAD Zeichnung Formen annimmt



Hab eben in der Arbeit angerufen das es mich erst bockt zu kommen wenn die Dunkelheit einbricht.
Schöner Schneefall draußen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. November 2007)

Die Dunkelheit ist gestern übrigends nicht eingebrochen, sie hats rechtzeitig geschafft vorbeizukommen. Also alles okay mit der Dunkelheit ihrer Kondition


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2007)

Und dafür hast du fast 24h gebraucht 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2007)

Juhuuu, es geht diese Woche noch los  


Außerdem hab ich mein Fahrrad auf 20.27kg tourentauglich runtergetunt.
Sollte bei der kommenden Wetterlage auch fahrradfahrizitätisch was gehen 


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. November 2007)

dumdidum...


----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2007)

@ Jörg

Sauber. ich hoff ich schaff des mit 1230
ansonsten bin ich halt zweiter 

@ Klabauter

irgendwie haben wir uns nimmer getroffen, fährst du auch ski oder so?
dann könnt ma uns da ja mal treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> irgendwie haben wir uns nimmer getroffen, fährst du auch ski oder so?
> dann könnt ma uns da ja mal treffen



Apropos treffen.....im Winter kann man des sogar explizieht (?)....also zB. bei einer Schneeballschlacht.

War eben mal schnell mit dem Rad am Oko.
Bergab wäre mir mit Spikes schon wohler gewesen. 
Bin aber nur einmal von der Straße abgekommen......mit 50kmH 
Muß man sich wohl erst wieder drann gewöhnen mit dem Schnee und Eis 
Ist mittlerweile schon sauviel Schnee und schweinekalt!!

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hei Otti,
> 
> Haste den Würzburg Trailsammelthraed noch net ebdeckt.
> Ist doch zur Zeit deine Gegend.....ohne Auto und Waschmaschiene
> ...



hmmmja - den thread hab ich gelesen - und ein paar der trails gefahren.
naja. is nix. goa nix. werd hier lieber an mauern herumklettern


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmmja - den thread hab ich gelesen - und ein paar der trails gefahren.
> naja. is nix. goa nix. werd hier lieber an mauern herumklettern



Ahh...Mauernklettern 
Und hattest schon Polizeikontackt 

@Eman: Was denn bei dir los. 
Machste einen auf Arbeit oder kommst am Freitag in die Heimat zum Erstbeliften....oder mußte gar immernoch am Samstag schufften 
Gibt fei bald einen Trigger für die Rohloff, dann kannst dir ein Rohloffwinterbike zusammenbastelln.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2007)

hmm hier in regensburg kann man gar net glauben das es irgendwo geschneit hat  

samstag sonntag bin ich im lande


----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2007)

Hey hey die ersten Teile meiner Lamp sind gekommen, leider die die man eigentlich als letztes bräuchte, die akkus...

naja hab se gleich mal weng zusammengebaut...


Liefern dann voraussichtlich bis zu 6 h Licht bei Vollast    

Und die Ladeschnecken


----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2007)

und hier mal noch die ersten protozeichnungen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2007)

Laden die wohl so langsam, weil sie Ladeschnecken heißen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. November 2007)

@stefan...
jop tu boarden!werds wohl auch nächste oder übernächste woche mal mit nach bt nehmen und deine schläuche auch!

ich glaub ich war das letzte mal mit dir biken und seitdem nimmer (


----------



## Stylo77 (15. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Freitag zum Erstbeliften.




ah ich seh schon, die üblichen verdächtigen sind wieder unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> ah ich seh schon, die üblichen verdächtigen sind wieder unterwegs



Nein keine Verdächtigen  
....Täter.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2007)

Ahhh...in 3-5 Tagen bekomme ich mein neues Tourenrad.

http://www.boardx.de/bergamont-big-air-p-12269.html

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. November 2007)

das ist aber ein schönes preiswertes rad ^^
funktioniert die 2008er 2step?
dachte für die totem is noch keine lösung gefunden worden!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> das ist aber ein schönes preiswertes rad ^^
> funktioniert die 2008er 2step?
> dachte für die totem is noch keine lösung gefunden worden!



Luftmüll wird dann eh entsorgt 


@SpoSte: Der Geiershügel hätte ja schon um 12fe aufgemacht. 


G.


----------



## Max 1990 (15. November 2007)

Dere 

wer ist am we etz alles beim snowbaorden unterwegs von euch und wo mehlmeisl???

gruß an alle 

max


----------



## LB Stefan (15. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh...in 3-5 Tagen bekomme ich mein neues Tourenrad.
> 
> http://www.boardx.de/bergamont-big-air-p-12269.html
> 
> G.



???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ???



Von den 3 Fragezeichen gibts doch jetzt auch einen Film.

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (15. November 2007)

wann gehts eigentlich am oko los mit winter-liftbetrieb ?


----------



## Klabauterman (15. November 2007)

Max 1990 schrieb:


> Dere
> 
> wer ist am we etz alles beim snowbaorden unterwegs von euch und wo mehlmeisl???
> 
> ...




ab nächster woche oda so vielleicht hin und wieder mal,wenn zwischen uni und bierchen noch zeit is!
ochsenkopf oder mehlmeisel, je nachdem


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> wann gehts eigentlich am oko los mit winter-liftbetrieb ?



Scheint noch net so genau fest zu stehen wie lange die Wartungsarbeiten noch dauern 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2007)

so wie man den schreyer kennt ... geht das schnell wenn er die dollarzeichen in den augen hat


----------



## stoawold_rampfl (16. November 2007)

moin, moin,

gibts unter euch auch ski-fahrer ? 
die evtl auch den einkehrschwung beim apres-ski pflegen   ?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2007)

stoawold_rampfl schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> 
> gibts unter euch auch ski-fahrer ?
> die evtl auch den einkehrschwung beim apres-ski pflegen   ?



Eigentlich gibts bei "uns" nur Skifahrer, drum hat auch kaum einer auf den Max seine Frage geantwortet.
Aber so richtig können tut des keiner so richtig 
Aber wir haben alle einen Helm 
Waren auch nach dem Skifahren noch nie im Wirtshaus.....irgendwie sind wir ,glaube ich, alle keine richtigen Skifahrer. 

G.


----------



## stoawold_rampfl (16. November 2007)

leute ihr müsst helme trachn............ 

also ich kann eigtl nur den einkehrschwung fast perfekt, dan kann man einfach länger trainieren auch wenn die "trockenübungen" im sommer meist recht hart sind


----------



## Max 1990 (16. November 2007)

@ rampftl as einzigste was du kannst is da abflug schwung  

naja ski fahrn is nix für mich kann ich ja ga nich mehr snowboarden wenigstens noch a bisserl  

aber zum einkehrn würd ich auch scho mal mitgeh


----------



## Supah Gee (16. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibts bei "uns" nur Skifahrer, drum hat auch kaum einer auf den Max seine Frage geantwortet.
> Aber so richtig können tut des keiner so richtig
> Aber wir haben alle einen Helm
> Waren auch nach dem Skifahren noch nie im Wirtshaus.....irgendwie sind wir ,glaube ich, alle keine richtigen Skifahrer.
> ...



Das stimmt aber nicht.....ich kann scho Ski fahn   

Wie wärs denn mal mit na lustigen Schlittenfahrt ? 

Und von Mayrhofen hab ich jetz alle Prospekte, die lern ich jetz mal auswendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2007)

wie schauts eigentlich aus mit skifahrn am we ... oder kommen nur wieder die üblichen ausreden


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2007)

[Ausredmodus On] Hab erstmal wunde Schienbeine....4h Karte zu kaufen war doch ein wenig viel fürs erste mal im neuen Winter.
Also morgen brauch ich auf jedenfall eine Skischuhpause. [Ausredmodus Off]

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2007)

...

wie schauts eigentlich sonst aus? geht okopf mitm bike ? denk net oder ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wie schauts eigentlich sonst aus? geht okopf mitm bike ? denk net oder ...



Rauffahren kann man richtig gut. Mehr weiß ich auch net.
Hab eh mim Stefan evtl. für morgen mal Oko als Möglichkeit beredet, weil ich denke er wird morgen auch net unedingt skifahren wollen...
.....nach den vielen blutigen Stürzen  

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. November 2007)

@Max
Bin heute Abend mit am Spezl in Mehlmeisel...so ca.18-19 Uhr zum ersten boarden dieses Jahr....des kann ja wos wern 
Bin noch am überlegen ob fürs erste ned der Helm besser wa.... oder doch die warme Mütze????
Wirst uns leicht erkennen.....mir san dei wo allaweil umma lieng

So dann hol i mal as board aus`m Sommerschlaf.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2007)

hmm begeisternswert is das wetter net unbedingt   ... aber egal ... was is mit okopf? 

@kistenbiker ... helm is etwas overdressed in mehlmeisel


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. November 2007)

ja e-man das hab i ir a scho fast gedacht....werd 2 Mützen nehmen 

kannst ja heut abend a nach Mehlmeisel kommen.....wir Boarder sind ja so was von tolerant gegenüber Randgruppen im Wintersport


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @kistenbiker ... helm is etwas overdressed in mehlmeisel



Naja, war ja schon um 12:30 am Freitag dorten.
Und wie ich begriffen hab das man erstmal umsonst liften kann, und ich von der ersten Fahrt gerade unten ankam, wurde schon der erste in den Krankenwagen eingeschoben 

So und nun noch ein Bild von eben am Okogipfel

@SpoSte: Dann schau ich halt NWD8 jetzt alleine an. 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (18. November 2007)

so sah es am fr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2007)

Ja des war schon schön.
Wie lange hast denn gemacht an dem Tag?
Ich spür heute erst die Auswirkungen von dem Tag richtig. 

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (18. November 2007)

bis 5 war ich da 
merks auch immer noch


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. November 2007)

War gut gestern in Mehlmeisel..bis 22 Uhr volles Programm.  

Sind die Wege am OKO schon so fest getreten dass man da wieder fahren kann?!......ned schlecht.

Werd heute Nachmittag mal in den Steinwald schauen wie es da geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2007)

@Stefan der heut nommal gefahren ist  :

Hattest ja Glück das mir deswegen fast langweilig war


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2007)




----------



## Klabauterman (18. November 2007)

und was is des ezt jörg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2007)




----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2007)

Des wird die neue GS Quasar


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> und was is des ezt jörg?



So was ähnliches wie die SuperNova....bloß net so dunkel.
Wobei GS für "Geprüfte Sicherheit" steht 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (18. November 2007)

@GS hast du des CAD Zeug selber gemacht?


Hab mir jetz Ski bestellt  

Am Hempels- +Geiersberg war heut richitg was los....ganze Straße war zugeparkt


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2007)

ne ... er hats machen lassen und hat weis netmal wie das programm heißt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ... er hats machen lassen und hat weis netmal wie das programm heißt



Die ist eh voll der Theoretikermüll 
Mußt 50% der Maße die ich fertigungstechnisch brauch noch ausrechnen.
Und wenn ich schon 11mal4=44 les gehört sich schon wieder wen in den A***** getreten. 
Umsonst gibts ja net den Beruf zum Technischen Zeichner.

Usw.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2007)

Nee hab die Zeichnung selber machen lassen  

Mit irgend so nen CAD-Programm, weiß aber net welches des ist.  

Bin doch kein Zeichner..... 

Ist aber trotzdem schön gemacht und besser als wenn ich dem Jörg sagen muss ich brauch ein Gehäuse... mach mal...  

Von daher ist nur noch ein Wurstbrot besser...


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So was ähnliches wie die SuperNova....bloß net so dunkel.
> Wobei GS für "Geprüfte Sicherheit" steht
> 
> G.





Genau so kommen nur geprüfte Photonen aus der lampe und weisen mir natürlich dann immer den richtigen Weg


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @GS hast du des CAD Zeug selber gemacht?
> 
> 
> Hab mir jetz Ski bestellt
> ...



Jepp watren ja heut a mal Hempeln...

was denn für welche?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem schön gemacht und besser als wenn ich dem Jörg sagen muss ich brauch ein Gehäuse... mach mal...
> 
> Von daher ist nur noch ein Wurstbrot besser...



Ja stimmt, ausgesehen hat sie echt schön.....bevor ich drinn umeinandergemalt hab 

Es gibt aber auch Wurstbrote bei denen man nichts vorziehen würde.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. November 2007)

Sag ich doch...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @GS hast du des CAD Zeug selber gemacht?
> 
> 
> Hab mir jetz Ski bestellt
> ...


 
war eigentlich net überviel los ...

9:00 bis 10:15 eigentlich gar net anstehen ... so bis 1130 wars dann nimmer so schön da lang anstehen ... die stunde drauf ging dann komischerweise wieder bevors um so 12:45 wieder mehr wurde ... 1300 bin ich heim


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2007)

@Stefaan: 
Komme gerade frisch aus dem Keller.
Hab ganz kalte Hände vom Hochtragen von dem Teil 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. November 2007)

Hmmm-dem geschulten Auge entgeht natürlich eines nicht:

was verbirgt sich wohl hinter dem zensierten fleck am oberen rechten Eck des Bildes??    

da wird doch wieder rumgepfuscht???


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Hmmm-dem geschulten Auge entgeht natürlich eines nicht:
> 
> was verbirgt sich wohl hinter dem zensierten fleck am oberen rechten Eck des Bildes??
> 
> da wird doch wieder rumgepfuscht???



Ahh, noch einer mit geschultem Auge....scheinbar ein Schüler.
Da lag etwas geheimes 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2007)

als vermessungstechniker muss man den blick haben   als elektriker net  

jetzt könn mer ja mal nen lustiges ratespiel machen was da lag ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. November 2007)

uuu - fraale:
etwas geh heim es.

dann  m u s s  ja da ein leerer fleck sein, wenn es heim gegangen is...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jetzt könn mer ja mal nen lustiges ratespiel machen was da lag ...




Es ist was was ich an beiden Rädern drangemacht hab

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. November 2007)

Ich weiß es ich weiß es... 

Aber es ist ja was geh heim es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (20. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es ist was was ich an beiden Rädern drangemacht hab
> 
> G.




Rücklichtstrahler und Katzenaugen?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Rücklichtstrahler und Katzenaugen?



Ja die von Nachbars Katze...sind auch noch ganz frisch 

Wenn die Wetterlage so anhält, dann könnte man am Wochenende in Waschbärviertel eine Runde Trails fahren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. November 2007)

Ich komm einfach nicht drauf .....


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich komm einfach nicht drauf .....



Hast als Kind scheinbar zu wenig Batman-Die Serie gesehen.
Echt null Kombinationsgabe   

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. November 2007)

Oh leck, net schlecht jörg,  da bin ja mal gespannt ob da einer draufkommt


----------



## LB Stefan (20. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast als Kind scheinbar zu wenig Batman-Die Serie gesehen.
> Echt null Kombinationsgabe
> 
> G.



Hey ich schau jede Woche Columbo,   da bekommt man genügend Kombinationsgabe.

Na denn bis ca 10000:11110 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hey ich schau jede Woche Columbo,   da bekommt man genügend Kombinationsgabe.
> 
> Na denn bis ca 10000:11110 Uhr



0101111 01101011

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. November 2007)

hä nööö


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn die Wetterlage so anhält, dann könnte man am Wochenende in Waschbärviertel eine Runde Trails fahren.
> 
> G.


 
hä?


----------



## DH-Virus (20. November 2007)

@ Jörg    wenn Du Dei lampen in Lightbauweise ham willst, dann dreh die Formen dafür und ich bau Dir die Teile aus Carbon.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2007)

das gehäuse dient sekundär der wärmeabführung von den LEDs ... von daher is carbon net so opti ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das gehäuse dient sekundär der wärmeabführung von den LEDs ... von daher is carbon net so opti ...



das macht's doch einfach: selbstformendes Gehäuse...  

MfG
STefan


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. November 2007)

BATMANS freunde sind auch meine freunde!!!


punkt.


----------



## DH-Virus (20. November 2007)

Dann bauen wir eben mal schnell paar belüftungskanäle dazu,klappt doch bei F1Bremsen auch und die wärn glaub ich etwas wärmer.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2007)

ich hatt auch net gesagt das das carbon schmelzen würd ..

nur mögens halbleiter (LEDs gehören dazu) ganz gern kühl


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2007)

Ohne Alugehäuse würden die LED´s glaube ich innerhalb einer Minute verpuffen 
Selbst Belüftung würde da nicht taugen.
Die Wärme muß direkt über die Trägerplatte abgeleitet werden.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (21. November 2007)

Ich sag da jetzt mal nix dazu  


So die Quasar wurde heute um 00:30 Uhr fertig.    

Bilder hab ich auch noch gemacht kann ich aber jetzt hier net einstellen. Hab kein passendes Datenkabel.

Habt ihr gestern den Schatten hinter der Sonne gesehen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ..... Hab kein passendes Datenkabel.....



Kannst des net per Lichtübertragung machen.

Und wie ist des Lichtbild?
Überschneiden sich die einzelnen Lichtkegel gut?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. November 2007)

Ja perfekt würd ich sagen. man erkennt keinen Übergang bzw dass es sich aus mehreren Reflektoren zusammensetzt.

Alles super 

Es ist schon ein wenig spottig, aber des war ja auch so geplant und das Streulicht ist auch noch gut hell !!!  

Aber habs gestern mal 5 min laufen lassen wird schon schön warm.
Aber dank des perfekt, mittels Wärmeleitkleber und der richtigen menge Wärmeleitpase, auf Wärmeleitung optimierten Alugehäuses, sollte ich die Thermik gut im Griff haben.

Des ist ja auch ein gutes Zeichen dass so schnell warm wird aussen  Der Wärmeschluss scheint optimal zu sein


----------



## LB Stefan (21. November 2007)

Hier des erste Bild der Quasar


----------



## Supah Gee (21. November 2007)

Hier mal meine Ski  



> Wenn die Wetterlage so anhält, dann könnte man am Wochenende in Waschbärviertel eine Runde Trails fahren.



Hm ich kenn nur die raccoons .....


----------



## DH-Virus (21. November 2007)

@ Stefan macht Ihr so weite Touren,das Du ne fahrradspezifische Toillette mitnehmen mußt,wobei ich ja nur den durchsichtigen Spülkasten seh ???


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2007)

@Suppentschi: Orange.....soll ja die Trendfarbe sein.
Sind doch aber 2 rechte?
Hat ja jetzt wieder Schnee am WE gemeldet. Vielleicht geht ja was.


Haben gerade einen Lampenhelligkeitstest gemacht.
Die blöde Lampe vom Stefan geht heller als die Lupine Edison 10


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2007)

hmm ... freitag mal flutlichtausfahrt? .. so koesseine rauf runter oder sowas


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... freitag mal flutlichtausfahrt? .. so koesseine rauf runter oder sowas



Mal schauen....soll ja ein wenig regnen bis Freitag und erst wieder am Wochenende kälter werden.
Regnet übriegens jetzt in dem Moment gerade ein wenig 

Der Sportastefan hätte in der Woche vom Freefall sogar Urlaub 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (21. November 2007)

Gibts eigentlich in mak noch a brauchbares skigeschäft?
Brauch neue Schuh auch aber will mal probiern bevor ich im inet bestell


----------



## LB Stefan (21. November 2007)

stimmt, die Quasar  ist echt heller als ne Edison 10, wer hätte das gedacht.

freu freu. 

@ eman ja ich muss noch den halter fertigbauen und noch die lichtdrosselklappe rausbauen dann könn ma mal a nightriderunde fahren 

glaub des schaff ich bis Freitag. hoff ich.


@ sportagee wow orange  aber keine twintips ???


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2007)

@Eman: Zermatt ist schon echt weit unten links von oben gesehen.
Der SportaStefan will auch unbedingt mitfahren. 
Aber nur wenn wir vom 11.- 17ten fahren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2007)

Wer wie was Maschine... was will ich?  

Ach und was ist:  awengwengwäng  ?


----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2007)

ähmmm murmel murmel mhm zermatt fährt ma ja 760 km und 9 h !!! 

gähhhn


----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich in mak noch a brauchbares skigeschäft?
> Brauch neue Schuh auch aber will mal probiern bevor ich im inet bestell



Mir fallen da jetzt auch nur die üblichen Verdächtigen ein, so Frey und Intersport....

Sportexperts gibts ja nimmer und sonst ???

und achja Skischuhe Hermann natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2007)

Hab eh eben zum erstenmal die Teilnehmergebühren gesehen  

....und du hast Obi vergessen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2007)

Stimmt.

Also bei Skischuhe Hermann oder bei Obi.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Zermatt ist schon echt weit unten links von oben gesehen.
> Der SportaStefan will auch unbedingt mitfahren.
> Aber nur wenn wir vom 11.- 17ten fahren.
> 
> G.


 
11.-17 ... keine chance da ich ne schulung hab


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 11.-17 ... keine chance da ich ne schulung hab



Beim Studieren wieder net aufgepaßt und jetzt eine Nachschulung brauchen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2007)

egal ob ich die brauch oder net ... is ne woche vorm computer (Delphiprogrammierung) ohne nützliches zu tun


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> egal ob ich die brauch oder net ... is ne woche vorm computer (Delphiprogrammierung) ohne nützliches zu tun



Anfänger sollen ja damit schnelle Erfolgserlebnisse haben.....hab ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt  

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2007)

Delphi...

oh weh des haben wir hier auch... 

Mhm viel Spass damit  

Geht heut was?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Delphi...
> 
> oh weh des haben wir hier auch...



Im Nürnberger ZOO haben die sogar einen Übungsraum dafür.

Wenn haste denn Arbeit aus.
Komme heut sogar mal nach Mak....muß mir ein Stahlseil kaufen.
Hab gestern wiedr eine Erstbegehung gemacht 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2007)

Sachen brauchst du??

Zum SLen?

Ich glaub ich will heut um 1317 aus haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sachen brauchst du??
> 
> Zum SLen?
> 
> Ich glaub ich will heut um 1317 aus haben.




Eine Primazeit 
Und was treibste dann so?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2007)

Ich sag nur

0101 0111  0110 0001  0111 0011   0110 0111  0110 0101  0110 1000  0111 0100   0110 1000  0110 0101  0111 0101  0111 0100 ?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eine Primazeit
> Und was treibste dann so?
> 
> G.



Weiß noch net, bist wohl in MAK? komm halt mal vorbei.
Oder wo steckst denn?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Anfänger sollen ja damit schnelle Erfolgserlebnisse haben.....hab ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt
> 
> G.


 
und antianfänger (so wie ich *fg*) ärgern sich nur drüber ...

lichtausfahrt heut? ... muss der stefan halt warten bis es dunkel wird


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Weiß noch net, bist wohl in MAK? komm halt mal vorbei.
> Oder wo steckst denn?



Bin doch noch beim Arbeiten.
Werde erst um 13:40 aufhören.

UND Hexadezimal kapier ich net 

G.

PS: Hast wohl einen Umrechner gefunden....oder soviel Zeit nebenbei


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

@Emän: Ist doch Regen für heute Nachmittag angesagt.
Und des Stafansgesicht geht schon wieder net ans Händy....schlimmer wie du 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2007)

aha ... regen ... wo?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2007)

Stimmt bei uns hier tröpfelts schon. Mistewetter.

Wir könnten aber abend mal bowlen gehen oder irgend so was.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

Ahh...Bowln. Hab doch noch irgendwo die Ergebnisliste vom letzten mal rumliegen. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2007)

hmm ... äh ... hmm ... vernichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2007)

Also bowln ma dann heut?

Dann tu ich mal Bahn reservieren.

Zeit?

23 ? Achtung 2 Nullen hab ich weg gekürzt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. November 2007)

immer wenn ich niad kann.... *rumheul*...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2007)

wo ... weiden?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2007)

weiden oder bindlach...

egal.

mach mer halt um 2100 im weiden.

Jörg ist a dabei. SUpah G schreib ich mal ne sms.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2007)

Weiden ist erst ab halb 11 frei...

Hab um 9 in Bindlach reserviert


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2007)

du weißt schon das das ne weltreise für mich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2007)

nimmst mich von newsorg aus mit? dann haben wir alle gleich weit weit


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nimmst mich von newsorg aus mit? dann haben wir alle gleich weit weit



Logisch, mußte zu mir kommen.
Ich fahr.
Solltest aber um 10 bei mir sein....Vorsicht ich hab eine 9 und eine 5 weggelassen.

G. 

PS: Zur Sicherheit 19:50Uhr


----------



## Klabauterman (23. November 2007)

ihr bowlts im schönen weiden? mensch...
gleich bei mir um die ecke


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

Ne....Weiden hat nichts frei. Müssen nach Bindlach ausweichen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne....Weiden hat nichts frei. Müssen nach Bindlach ausweichen.
> 
> G.


 

wobei ja bindlach für ihn auch um die ecke is


----------



## Klabauterman (23. November 2007)

stimmt seit neustem scho ,hehe
ich bin omnipotent, ich bin überall aber nirgendwo richtig !
nächste woche werd i wahrscheinlich mal am mehlmeisel oder ochsenkopf (falls offen) sein, noch wer?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich bin omnipotent, ich bin überall aber nirgendwo richtig !



Dann solltest immer unten liegen 

Komm dann halt auch vorbei....21 Uhr.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2007)

Hei Jungs, schaut mal was ich in den Weiten des  Net´s gefunden hab
Man beachte das nur einer eine ständige Formverbesserungskurve aufzuweisen in der Lage im Stande war.
Denn Stagnation ist js bekanntlich rückschritt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. November 2007)

Schöne Tabelle , aber es muss natürlich Bowlingtabelle heißen und du musst noch die einzelnen Sieger pro Spiel markieren


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2007)

Bin ja kompromißnbereit.

Hab halt allerdings nur des ganz wichtige hervorgehoben und Nebensächlichkeiten weggelassen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2007)

hmm ... alle eingeschlafen ... ??  

hab mir grad ski ausgesucht ... mal schauen ob ich die dinger auch kauf


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... alle eingeschlafen ... ??
> 
> hab mir grad ski ausgesucht ... mal schauen ob ich die dinger auch kauf



Ne, waren nur alle alkoholisiert 
Echt, welche Ski?...hoffe Salomon 
Tu mal einen Link rein....damit wir sie in der Luft zerreißen können 
Willste jetzt eigentlich eine ATA888?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2007)

Wo bleibt der Link, ich brauch was zum anschauen  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2007)

http://www.snow-online.de/specials/...pg&marke=Rossignol&modell=Scratch Brigade Pro

888 ... hmm klar


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2007)

888 ... muss mich zuerst informen


----------



## LB Stefan (26. November 2007)

mhm kann man sich jetzt irgendwie schwer was drunter vorstellen wie die in echt aussehen....


@ eman: thx für die mail  


war heut mal kössaine mit die ski runter fahren wow hats da schnee


----------



## LB Stefan (26. November 2007)

Mhm hier mal noch n paar erste Bilder der "Quasar 7P4"


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm kann man sich jetzt irgendwie schwer was drunter vorstellen wie die in echt aussehen....


 

naja die haben genau die breite die ich will ... 150 lang ... 

der haken is das das wohl naja hmm fast jugendski sind


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2007)

Und wie lang...148cm? 
Und was wiegen die ?
Ist ja ein Freerider mit Energie im Überfluß 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja die haben genau die breite die ich will ... 150 lang ...
> 
> der haken is das das wohl naja hmm fast jugendski sind



Hab ich nimmer gelesen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2007)

@Stefan: Ne, ist kein Bericht sondern wie immer nur halt unter den Bikes 2008. Aber ist des denn ein richtiges Orange?
Fährt morgen noch mehr mit Ski, dein Bruder....evtl. vielleicht der Carre. 
Und wenn ich erzählen würde was das Geheimtraining wäre, dann wäre es ja nimmer geheim und dadurch kaputt  

@Eman: Kann Entwarnung geben und dich beruhigen. Man kann mit 150cm noch ganz genauso durch den Hempelswald heizen.....zumindest mit Salomon 
Hab eben hunderte von Linien durch den Puder gezogen. Im Prinzip überall dort wo es schon immer ging und noch wo anders. 
Scheint alles eine Gewöhnungssache zu sein.
Man kann genauso im Nanobereich zwischen Bäumen einlenken die man erst 1/1563 Sec davor als 2 Bäume ausmacht und durchheizein...zumindest wenn schon eine Linie besteht.....und mit Salomon.
Dummerweise habe ich immer dann relativ schnell, wenn es schnell wird, extremen Kraftverlust und Glühbeine   
Und net dem Stefean weitersagen.

G.


----------



## Jambo12 (27. November 2007)

hey die rossignol hab ich auf sind super beim freestylen usw... kann ich nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## LB Stefan (29. November 2007)

Ich sag nur Brrrrrrrr.....    


Bei uns hatte es heut morgen 10,5 Gräder Minus !!!


Kälter als am OKO


----------



## Klabauterman (29. November 2007)

gibts hier denn nur pommesrutscher?


----------



## speedy_j (29. November 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> gibts hier denn nur pommesrutscher?



suchst du schneebrettfahrer? ich wäre einer, mein brett liegt aber noch im allgäu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (29. November 2007)

Dere,
bin heut mitm wastl ab 19.00 uhr in mehlmeisel fahren! war gestern und vorgestern schon dort! beste pistenverhältnisse! 
na dann servus!
da Carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich wäre einer, mein brett liegt aber noch im allgäu.


 
hmm ... unter ner lawine oder wie


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2007)

@Carre: Da bin ich doch schon lang in der Arbeit. Aber bin eh geschwächt.

@Eman: Alter Scherzkecks 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. November 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... unter ner lawine oder wie



der war gut, aber wenn sie mich schon ausgraben, dann sollte zumindest noch soviel zeit für meine habseligkeiten sein.

ich hab da noch eine dauerhafte übernachtungsmöglichkeit ... sozusagen meine basislager.


----------



## Max 1990 (29. November 2007)

Dere war gestern auch am mehlmeisl war echt super vl habts mich ja erkannt orange hose und so weißen fleecepulli     warn sau spaß abendkarte hat sich auch voll rentiert!!! UNd natürlcih war ich min snowboard unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2007)

Wir waren aber Hempeln und des noch bei Helligkeit!
Waren aber wirklich perfekte Schneeverhältnisse. 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (30. November 2007)

Wer, Wie, Was , Wieso, Weshalb, Warum 
Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm!

Was ist "Hempeln"?


----------



## LB Stefan (30. November 2007)

Natürlich Skifahren am Hempelsberg.   

Geht des WE was?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Geht des WE was?



Logisch.......müßten halt schon um 9ne dort sein 

Wir können vorerst nur die Nordbahn Bischofsgrün/Ochsenkopf und nur am Wochenende den 01./02.Dezember für Winterbetrieb öffnen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Geht des WE was?




Werde meinen Wecker dann später auf jedenfall mal auf 8Uhr einstellen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (30. November 2007)

hey carre gibt es eig dein scapin frank nimmer zu kaufen,weil ich des nirgendswo find???


----------



## OLB Carre (1. Dezember 2007)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> hey carre gibt es eig dein scapin frank nimmer zu kaufen,weil ich des nirgendswo find???



ne gibts nicht mehr zu kaufen! haben se ausm programm genommen!


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2007)

Gähhhhhnnn 

Blödes Wetter


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2007)

hmm ... siehe bild


----------



## Jambo12 (1. Dezember 2007)

hey eman wo hasten des bild fotografiert is aber ned vom fichtelgebirge oder ???
@carre
welches baujahr ist den dein scapin und gibt es die marke gar nicht mehr oder nur diese moddel wen es noch die marke gibt schick mir mal die hp please


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2007)

klar war das im fichtelgebirge ... darf aber net verraten wo


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2007)

Des ist vom Anzenstein Richtung Neusorg. Erkennt man doch sofort.

@Stefan: Immernoch blödes Wetter.....aber kann dir ja heute egal sein 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2007)

genau ...

bin heut mit sonnenstrahlen aufgewacht   10 grad ... kein schnee ... optimale tour sind wir grad gefahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2007)

Um genug UV Strahlen abzubekommen hab ich eben mein Pflanzenlicht eingeschaltet. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (2. Dezember 2007)

aja des neusorg liegt aber sehr hoch


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2007)

da wars um genau zu sein ...

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...12.252159&spn=0.326449,0.720978&t=h&z=11&om=1

 anscheinend is noch kaum wer auf winter eingestellt ... kaum wer auf der piste bei optimalsten bedingungen ... warn von rgbg in 2 stunden dort weil auch keiner auf der autobahn war


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2007)

Also von Neusorg aus 3h.....will auch wieder Sonne......und net diese Matsche mit Nieselluft da draußen.
Man kann netmal vor die Tür gehen 

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (2. Dezember 2007)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> @carre
> welches baujahr ist den dein scapin und gibt es die marke gar nicht mehr oder nur diese moddel wen es noch die marke gibt schick mir mal die hp please




baujahr 2005 
Importeur is: www.bikemaker.de
Homepage: www.scapin.com

die bauen mittlerweile keine Fullys mehr! nur noch hardtails und rennräder!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also von Neusorg aus 3h.....will auch wieder Sonne......und net diese Matsche mit Nieselluft da draußen.
> Man kann netmal vor die Tür gehen
> 
> G.


 
hmm du willst ja immer net mit mir da runter fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm du willst ja immer net mit mir da runter fahrn



Hmmh, aber unten sein schon. 
Naja 3h Fahrzeit wäre ja noch akzetabel 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des ist vom Anzenstein Richtung Neusorg. Erkennt man doch sofort.
> 
> @Stefan: Immernoch blödes Wetter.....aber kann dir ja heute egal sein
> 
> G.



Wieso?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wieso?



Hast doch Freundintag und kannst eh net selber (anders ) entscheiden 
Also wenn´s anders wäre.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2007)

Achso deswegen, 

Des soll ja nächste Woche so bleiben 

Da sag ich doch nur. ohh way
Was hast du für Schicht?

Wann fahr ma denn mal nach reg?


@ eman 
Da in der Gegend waren wir ja im Sommer auch, aber zum Wandern


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2007)

Du kennst doch eher den bürgerlichen King als den wilden Kaiser. 
Hab Arbeit wie die Woche.
Haben die dein Bike in Reg wohl schon im Laden stehen?
Mußt mal den Emän hinschicken



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2007)

was will ER denn für nen bike?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was will ER denn für nen bike?



Ein Lapierre......des Orange natürlich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300442

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2007)

Ja orange steht schon ganz oben auf der Liste 

Aber die neuen Canyons sind auch draussen. 
Leider fast alle nur in langweilig weiß und sehr langweilig schwarz erhältlich. 


Weiß nicht ob er sie schon hat, er meinte Anfang Dez. vielleicht ja im Laufe der woche....


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2007)

auf jedenfall dann lampe mitnehmen ... dann gibts ne nachtfahrt


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2007)

@stefan

du leibäugelst mit einem neuen lapierre 2008 model?

als mir gefallen die ja gar nicht mehr. bin froh, dass ich noch ein altes habe. aber das musst du ja wissen.


@eman
hast dir jetzt schon ein neues bergabrad ausgesucht?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2007)

ne ... dhler eilt doch net 

zuerst jetzt mal den schnee nutzen​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @stefan
> 
> du leibäugelst mit einem neuen lapierre 2008 model?
> 
> als mir gefallen die ja gar nicht mehr. bin froh, dass ich noch ein altes habe. aber das musst du ja wissen.




Es ist orange...


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Es ist orange...



das ist natürlich ein sehr schwerwiegender kaufgrund  

aber lass dir eins gesagt sein. bei meinem ist die lackqualität alles andere als gut. laut eman, sieht es bei ihm aber auch schon wieder anders aus. hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen, dass ich das einfachste model gekauft habe, da ich ja eh nur den rahmen brauchte.
aber diesen winter wird noch umgepulvert, muss mich nur noch für eine farbe entscheiden.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2007)

alles klar 
mal sehen ich hab mich ja noch nicht festgelegt.  

mhm wo lässt du pulvern und was muss man für sowas bezahlen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zuerst jetzt mal den schnee nutzen​



Hab eben beim Aufstehen bemerkt des es den gesamten Schnee über Nacht weggeregnet hat 
Und es ist kein Regenende abzusehen 

@Stefan: Hmmh...ne Nachtfahrt in Regensburg. Weißt aber schon das der Emän bestimmt dann irgendwas fieses plant 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2007)

mein hÃ¤ndler in heroldsberg/nÃ¼rnberg hat einen pulverer an der hand. bezahlen muss ich dann um die 100â¬ inklusive sandstrahlen im vorfeld.

hab aber auch noch mal mit dem gedanken gespielt, es anodisieren zu lassen. geht dann zwar nur in schwarz, aber wenn ich an das gesparte gewicht denke.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja allerdings  

Naja da müss ma einfach mal durch.

Diese Woche scheint des aber eh nix zu werden wenn du schon wieder komische Schicht hast.
Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub da ists dann vielleicht besser....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab keine komische Schicht. 
Nächste Woche haste Urlaub....wann gehts denn eigentlich in den Skiurlaub?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2007)

jepp. Und am Donnerstag hab ich auch frei.

Mhm von 16.1. bis 19.1. ... glaub ich.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2007)

hmm urlaub ... das erlaub ich net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2007)

ich will ja net aber ich muss 

schade da muss man dann daheim sitzten und die anderen dürfen in der Arbeit Spass haben


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2007)

@Emanaperlapap.

@Stefan: Gut, was mach´mer denn Donnerstag 
Mein Bike ist jetzt auch auf der neuen Bergamontseite. 
Wenn des Gewicht paßt des dort steht, dann muß ich es haben. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ich will ja net aber ich muss
> 
> schade da muss man dann daheim sitzten und die anderen dürfen in der Arbeit Spass haben



Ja, so gehts mir auch. Muß ja auch noch 2+6Tage Urlaub nehmen dieses Monat...
... 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emanaperlapap.
> 
> @Stefan: Gut, was mach´mer denn Donnerstag
> Mein Bike ist jetzt auch auf der neuen Bergamontseite.
> ...



Jepp ich hab eben auch mal auf der bergamontseite vorbeigeguckt... bin ich echt mal gespannt ob es so funktioniert....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp ich hab eben auch mal auf der bergamontseite vorbeigeguckt... bin ich echt mal gespannt ob es so funktioniert....



Des Enduro von dene hat übriegens auch 160mm Federweg 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Dezember 2007)

jepp deswegen war ich ja auf der Seite, sehen so schlecht gar nicht mal aus...  

Hab mirs aber von der Funktionalität und Ausstattung nicht so genau angeguckt.

Mal sehen.

Aber wie der eman schon sagt, jetzt erstma aufs Skifahren konzentrieren  
SchXXX Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2007)

skifahrn ... was für ski soll ich denn nun kaufen


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> skifahrn ... was für ski soll ich denn nun kaufen



ich spring mal für den jörg ein: salomon!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> skifahrn ... was für ski soll ich denn nun kaufen



Natürlich Salomon  Teneighty Foil oder Thruster (oder so ähnlich) in 150cm Länge usw.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2007)

Gibts immernoch  

Evtl.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Salomon-TenEighty-Thruster-151-cm-05-06_W0QQitemZ280026430864QQihZ018QQcategoryZ133493QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Ist farbverfälscht und in Wirklichkeit grau.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gibts immernoch
> 
> Evtl.
> 
> ...



Die sind ja schon 2!!! Jahre alt


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Die sind ja schon 2!!! Jahre alt



Ich hätte für die 2Jahre alten schwarzen einen 100er mehr beszahlt wie für die neuen 

@Eman: Ja 419Euro ist schon net billig....aber trifft doch keinen Armen 
Und Leichtbau kostet nun mal.
Gibts die neuen net irgendwo billiger?


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja des glaub ich dir gerne, des ist alle Mal besser als Curly Wurly Ski


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2007)

Wobei ja Curly Wurly ja wieder sensationell gut ist 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2007)

das wenn nur alles immer net so kompliziert wäre ...

mann 400 euro für 2 holzlatten 

aber die in 158 werdens wohl werden


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das wenn nur alles immer net so kompliziert wäre ...
> 
> mann 400 euro für 2 holzlatten
> 
> aber die in 158 werdens wohl werden



158  des haste dir vom Wastl einreden lassen.....100pro.
Nimm 150cm...längere haste ja schon.
Glaube mir die 8cm bereuhst du....bist an dein Lebensende  und länger  

Aber wunderschöne leichte Salomonbindungen sind doch beim Preis schon dabei, oder?

Und haste dich schon zu den verschiedenen Bullkopfhausevents angemeldet ;-)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2007)

Mhm da muss ich dem jörg jetzt ausnahmsweise und ungern mal recht geben 
158 sin doch von deinen dynastar nicht mehr weit weg.

wieso so lange?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2007)

der ski hat wenig mit den dynastar zu tun ...

breiter ... kleineren radius ... und leichter

der dynastar is eher nen parkski ...

aber habt schon recht ... länge bin ich mir absolut net sicher


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... länge bin ich mir absolut net sicher



Macht nichts, wir sind ja schon für dich sicher 
Und glaub mir 150 ist net so kurz wie sich des anhört.
Außerdem haben wir eh die Zweidrittelmehrheit und dadurch entscheidungsrecht 

Heut hat uns die Polizei beim Radfahren angehalten und wir mußte schieben 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2007)

ja stimmt 150 ist schon das längste unter den langen skiern.

125 ist übrigens das kürzeste unter den langen skiern.


Jo der Rennleitung hat es irgendwie nicht gefallen dass wir da mitten durch den Weihnachtsmarkt gefahren sind...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und haste dich schon zu den verschiedenen Bullkopfhausevents angemeldet ;-)
> 
> G.


 

hmm zum saisonopening auf grünem gras?  

oder silvester ? hmm?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2007)

Ahhhhh....ich wollte doch noch dem SpoSte die Mail weiterleiten....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2007)

so endlich ist die mail da, des dauert tz tz tz


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm zum saisonopening auf grünem gras?
> 
> oder silvester ? hmm?



Naja, ob des Gras noch so grün ist zur Zeit!
Vielleicht mal am Wochenende einen Kaffetrinken hingehen 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Dezember 2007)

Jaja des Wetter zZ is echt zum :kotz: 

Skischuh hab ich auch wieder keine mehr  
@LBS

 Von Votec gibts auch n schönes 160mm Bike und sogar in deiner Lieblingsfarbe 

@LBJ 
Was für Events  


Und wie isn mit Skiurlaub?
Schon was gepalnt?
Wie schauts denn ab 2.1.08 aus?
   


Bei nem WE Trip zum Wilden Kaiser wär ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2007)

events ... hast die mail net bekommen? 

ich bin zu allem bereit  chamonix wär doch was *gg*
optimal wärs natürlich wenn mer nen termin unter der woche schaffen würden ... weniger los auf den pisten


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @LBJ
> Was für Events



Na die mit den ganzen hübschen leichtbekleideten willigen jungen Frauen 
Du kannst schon blöde Fragen stellen.  

War heute übriegens passend zum Datum im Nikolaushaus 

G. 

PS: Will auch in Skiurlaub.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> PS: Will auch in Skiurlaub.


 

... na ... dann fahrn mer doch mal wo hin ...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... na ... dann fahrn mer doch mal wo hin ...





Hätte noch Urlaub übrieg.
Bin doch aber Bergeunerfahren 

Man hab ich mir jetzt den Ranzen hier am Buffet vollgeschlagen.
Kann mich kaum noch bewegen.
Muß zum Glück jetzt nur noch ein wenig Krahnspielen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Jaja des Wetter zZ is echt zum :kotz:
> 
> Skischuh hab ich auch wieder keine mehr
> @LBS
> ...



Wieso hast denn du dann schon wieder keine Schuhe MEHR ?
Hast sie aufgegessen?   

Votec, gleich ma gucken.

Jo wir waren natürlich am richtigen Tag im Nikolaushaus.  

Äh Skiurlaub ist jetzt erstma schlecht.. ich bin ja schon von 16.1. bis zum 19.1. im Skiurlaub...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2007)

und zu dem votec.... äh .... nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Äh Skiurlaub ist jetzt erstma schlecht.. ich bin ja schon von 16.1. bis zum 19.1. im Skiurlaub...



Warum hast du so große 1ser gemacht ?!?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2007)

Weil es irgendwelche Leute gibt die das Gerücht in die Welt setzen dass ich schon im Dez in Urlaub fahr...  


Mhm wann hör ich denn heut auf??? um 1300 oder um 1200 oder jetzt... oh man immer diese schwierigen Entscheidungen....


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2007)

also wann fahrn mer  ... der stefan kann auch zweimal fahrn ... und arbeiten muss er eh nix


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich seh heute keinen mehr in der Arbeit....also wegen Urlaub und so.
Also könnte ich frühestens Montag Datumfestlegungen machen.
Aber dann auch recht kurzfristig ......wahrscheinlich.

Wie schauts denn bei dir am Stefanstermin aus. 
2mal Fahren scheidet ja net aus 
Und da bräuchte man sich auch nur reinsetzen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab nächste woche mo-fr schulung und die woche drauf mi und do
da geht nix ... ansonsten bin ich voll variabel 
(14.1. ist kriegsrat wegen neuer aufgabenverteilung in der abteilung ... also geht auch net).

werd 5 tage urlaub ins neue jahr retten


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> also ich hab nächste woche mo-fr schulung und die woche drauf mi und do
> da geht nix ... ansonsten bin ich voll variabel
> (14.1. ist kriegsrat wegen neuer aufgabenverteilung in der abteilung ... also geht auch net).
> 
> werd 5 tage urlaub ins neue jahr retten



Ja, dann fahr´mer halt irgendwann zwischen 21.12 und 6.1......hmmh, ist des net Hauptsaison oder essen da alle nur Plätzchen und Enten?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2007)

über weihnachten zu fahrn is net gut ... bzw. ganz schlecht


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2007)

na wie schauts aus heut? wer bock? regnen wirds wohl net ... woodnaabvalley würd sicher ganz gut gehn falls es net under water is


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na wie schauts aus heut? wer bock? regnen wirds wohl net ... woodnaabvalley würd sicher ganz gut gehn falls es net under water is



Hab vor einer Stunde jetzt schon klettern in Hof mit jemanden ausgemacht 

Woodnaabvally ist bestimmt interessant.
Weil die Fichtelnaab hatte gestern einen Jahrhunderthöchststand.
Melde mich gleich nommal.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2007)

Ne, bin heute def. net dabei.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2007)

args ...   ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> args ...   ...



Ja ich weiß, wie immer 
Des schlimme ist ja auch noch das ich heute mit dem regionalen Klettereman unterwegs bin.....also ausdauermäßig 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

na jörg ... wann fahrn mer ski in den echten bergen?

ski hab ich noch keine neuen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na jörg ... wann fahrn mer ski in den echten bergen?
> 
> ski hab ich noch keine neuen



Wenn haste denn jetzt Zeit Neuskikauflähmer?³²

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

fast immer hab ich zeit ... bis auf die zeilreichen ausnahmen die ich genannt hab


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2007)

Arg..... 
Zähl mal übriggebliebenen Tag auf.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

hehe wie schauts denn bei dir aus? anzustreben wär halt so mitte januar ... über weihnachten fahrn alle


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrg......15ter 16ter ist ungefähr die Mitte  
Da bist du doch auf Schulung, weil du wieder was net kannst 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da bist du doch auf Schulung, weil du wieder was net kannst
> 
> G.


 
ich kann net was nicht ... sondern ich hab nur den zettel net das ich es kann ... und wenn die wollen das ich mich da tage wohin setz und nur blöd schau für diesen zettel ... na dann mach ich das halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrg......15ter 16ter ist ungefähr die Mitte
> 
> 
> G.


 
am 14. kann ich wirklich net ...

am 18. eigentlich auch net ... aber das is egal


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich kann net was nicht ... sondern ich hab nur den zettel net das ich es kann ... und wenn die wollen das ich mich da tage wohin setz und nur blöd schau für diesen zettel ... na dann mach ich das halt



Ja so ist des heutzutage, glaube des nennt man Zettelwirtschafft.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2007)

Kann man zur Zeit in Reg gut fahren oder ist des genauso beschi**** wie bei uns.
Kann sein das ich die Woche nommal zuhause bleiben muß und der Stefan hat ja eh Urlaub und vielleicht kommen wir ja eh runter dem Stefan sein neues Rad auszuprobieren usw.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

naja eher nein ... im moment sch... nass draussen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2007)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

so regelmässig geregnet hats im herbst glaub ich schon lang nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (11. Dezember 2007)

darf ich euch mal kurz neidisch machen?

ich fahr am wochenende ins allgäu.  
im kleinwalser- und tannheimer tal liegen oben auf den gipfeln schon bis zu zwei meter schnee.das bei lawienenstufe 3. das wird lustig. hoffentlich finde ich danach mein board wieder.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

naja .... bin sa so bei den schluchten*******rn ... zauchensee/flachauwinkel


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Dezember 2007)

hatt ers scho,der stefan, sei neues Fahr-Rad? und is oransch??

...und hier siffts auch, volle kanne in einem durch...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

ah ... den gibts auch noch


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2007)

@jörg ...
war im sommer mal in biberwier in so nem cube hotel ... is recht interessant ...

deshalb werf ich das hier mal ein (savognin in der nähe von chur) ... zwar net billig (aber ich werds überleben und du sicher auch  )

http://www.cube-hotels.at/images/cube_savognin/Winterfolder_SAV_2007_08_mail.pdf


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2007)

Des Hotel ist ja ganz schön. Was es kostet ist auch irrelevant.......aaaaaaber der Ort ist für einen Skiurlaub schon ein wenig weit weg 
Oder gibts da noch ein Schneerennen dazu des du noch net erwähnt hast 

Berge sind doch eh nur Berge und im Winter haben sogar alle die gleiche Farbe drum reicht doch Ösiland in nah auch.

@Urlaubsfan: Was machste denn so?


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Berge sind doch eh nur Berge und im Winter haben sogar alle die gleiche Farbe drum reicht doch Ösiland in nah auch.
> 
> 
> G.


 
nene ... da gibts schon große unterschiede   und soweit weg ist das nun auch wieder net


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ......und soweit weg ist das nun auch wieder net




Als Halbmünchner ist natürlich alles näher was nach unten geht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2007)

nun stell dich mal net so an  

hätt mer doch mitm Dr mitfahrn solln ...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nun stell dich mal net so an
> 
> hätt mer doch mitm Dr mitfahrn solln ...




Vielleicht sind ja noch Plätze frei
Da muß man sich wenigstens nur reinsetzen und kann dann ausgiebig blödsinn treiben 
Aber du Pflaume mußt dich ja wieder fortbilden 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (12. Dezember 2007)

Wie schauts denn aus am

22+23.12

oder 

29+30.12

Hat da wer Lust/Zeit fürn Kurztrip?


Des Cube schaut interessant aus  Muss ich mal des Skigebiet studiern...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2007)

lust ack ... 
zeit ack ...

wohin?

@jörg ... seit wann hab da da schulung? da weisst ja mehr als ich


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... seit wann hab da da schulung? da weisst ja mehr als ich



Bin durcheinander gekommen mit deinen ganzen Terminen 
Ist doch die Zeit der neuen Aufgabenverteilung....
....oder heißt des du hast da doch Zeit 


@SuppenG: Naja, daheim bin ich auf jedenfall zu der Zeit.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2007)

ne ... da liegst falsch ...

aber eigentlich will ich da eh net hin ... und der stefan hat da eh keinen freigang


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2007)

@ eman naja zumiondes nur bedingt freigang... 

@ jörg mach momentan net viel, 
war montag mal wun-kösser-schönbrunn-wun unterwegs... reinste wasserschlacht.

lust morgen was zu machen?

@ staawold nää ho nu ka oräänschges räädl.



was geht so am we? eman im lande?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> was geht so am we? eman im lande?


 
ne ... EMan net im lande (sogar net im deutschem lande) ... habt ja eh immer keine zeit 


... und das skiprob hab ich immer noch ... find keine die passen ... die foil scheints nur selten in der kurzen länge zu gaben ...


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2007)

ja alles net so einfach...

Naja ich hätt mir schon mal wieder zeit genommen 




@ supah was ist jetzt eigentlich mit deine Skischuhe???


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2007)

jaja  

hat sich eigentlich wer angemeldet beim bullheadhausschlittenfahrn nach 2008


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> lust morgen was zu machen?



Damit ist wohl heute gemeint.
Soll ja heute nimmer regnen. Werde schon um 12:40Uhr heute das WoEnd einleiten 
Hab schon vor mal wieder eine kleine Runde zu drehen wenn des Wetter paßt, aber auch eher nicht im Matsch.....nur hier und da mal am Wegrand ein Fels´chen runterfahren.

@Eman: Wegen der Seltenheit mußte ich ja die bunten nehmen. Aber die ganz neuen bekommt man doch auch bestimmt wieder.in 150cm.
Schlittenfahrt....hmmmh....hab ich des irgendwie überlesen bei ddem langen Text

Außerdem haben wir immer Zeit.....manchmal halt net ganz die Richtige 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Wegen der Seltenheit mußte ich ja die bunten nehmen. Aber die ganz neuen bekommt man doch auch bestimmt wieder.in 150cm.
> Schlittenfahrt....hmmmh....hab ich des irgendwie überlesen bei ddem langen Text
> 
> Außerdem haben wir immer Zeit.....manchmal halt net ganz die Richtige
> ...


 
hmm die bunten würds in 158 geben ... aber wirklich schön find ich die halt net ... die 07/08 sind aber auch net wirkllich viel schöner  (die wahl wahl zwischen rosa und lilablassblau) ... die die schön wären haben die falschen daten ... mannnnnnnnnnn

japp beim hanke steht was vom schlittenfahrn drin  

mir is lllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggweilig  

was isn nun mitm skifahrn ... irgendwann sollt mer da schon mal planen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2007)

Also die von mir gibts auch in 150cm noch zu kaufen 

Mist muß aufhören...Streß ist in Anmarsch 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2007)

So.....Streß erkannt, Streß gebannt 
Also des Würfelhotel gefällt mir ansich schon mal ganz gut  
(mit Kletterwand *hehe*)
Aber für Entfernug sollten es schon mindestens 4Tage sein.
Müßten aber echt rechtzeitig was ausmachen, weil im Januar die Frau von meinem Schichtkollegen schüttet und der dann in Vaterschftsurlaub geht und ich dann vielleicht Urlaubsprobs bekomme  .....es seiden ich nehme den rechtzeitig  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber für Entfernug sollten es schon mindestens 4Tage sein.
> Müßten aber echt rechtzeitig was ausmachen, weil im Januar die Frau von meinem Schichtkollegen schüttet und der dann in Vaterschftsurlaub geht und ich dann vielleicht Urlaubsprobs bekomme  .....es seiden ich nehme den rechtzeitig
> 
> G.


 
klar ... dachte auch an mindestens 3-4 tage ... dann brauch mer net auf der flucht sein   ... müsst man halt mal ne anfrage machen wann was frei is


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> klar ... dachte auch an mindestens 3-4 tage ... dann brauch mer net auf der flucht sein   ... müsst man halt mal ne anfrage machen wann was frei is



Die Kombination von "mindestens" und "3-4" geht net.
Es geht nur mindestens 3 oder mindestens 4.
Wäre ja sonst wie "Es sind garantiert wahrscheinlich 100%" oder " Ich denke ich komme bestimmt" oder.......

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2007)

typisch jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> typisch jörg



da hast recht


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2007)

Paperlapap 

So, um net ganz vom Radfleisch zu fallen war ich auch mal wieder radeln am ersten trockenen Tag. 
Und die Wettertendenz für die nächsten 6 Tage schaut ja Top aus  


@Stefan: Hab nur 35km gebraucht um in die Dunkelheit zu kommen. Damit war ich mehr als dopppelt so schnell wie du 
Die zäunen den ganzen Radweg ein
Und beim nächsten mal mußte dich warm anziehen wenn wir nach Erbendorf fahren 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich war heut a mal weng unterwegs, war mal am Bayreuther Haus oben und bin Skipiste (mit Schnee) runter und dann wieder heim, war aber sowas von unfit heut !?!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2007)

Und wie waren die Waldwege?

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Dezember 2007)

@LBS
Hab keine neuen, fahr meine alten weiter...

@Skifahrer
Also des Schweiz is schon recht weit....und dann auch noch n kleines Skigebiet...aber mal schaun wenn ihr alle fahrt....

Wegen Kurztrip:
Achensee?
ZugspitzArena?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ah ... den gibts auch noch



...ja, wie auch immer...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2007)

@marco ...
naja können auch st. anton statt schweiz machen 

kurztripp ... glaubst das man da noch was findet ... zimmer mein ich ... is ja weihnachten


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Dezember 2007)

Irgend so ne Spilunke (schreib ma des so  ) wird scho was frei haben  

st. anton wär schon genial  


Also Zugspitzarena hab ich grad mal die Gebiete genauer angeschaut des is net so des wahre und man fährt auch recht lang...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2007)

wir brauchen doch nur nen berg und etwas schnee dazu ...zugspitzarena hab ich keine ahnung ...


----------



## OLB Carre (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
hab vom 22.12. - 26.12. ne Ferienwohnung in Kaprun! zwei plätze sind noch frei! kostet pro tag 55  zusammen! is auf jeden fall sau billig und auch gleich noch neben der baumbar! ;-)
wer bock hat melden! 
gruß! da carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (14. Dezember 2007)

Über Weihnachten...neee dann sackt noch wer anders meine Geschenke ein  


Hab des hier rausgesucht:
http://www.christlum.at/

Wer kommt mit  
Ich schau dann mal nach Zimmer  
22.+23.12 !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2007)

Man jetzt flattern da ja auf einmal die Termine rein 
Der Carre hat doch schon mal 4 Tage........aber Baumbar  und gleich daneben 

Heute war übriegens einer der schwärzesten Tage im Leben vom Sportastefan.
Wollten ja Schlittschuhlaufen gehen und sind vorher ins Hämmingway...Kaffeee und so .
Und da hat doch eine neue Boulingbahn drinn aufgemacht......das Ende des Schlittschuhlaufens 
Boulingstefan war natürlich gleich fürs switschen unserer Tätigkeit.....mit dem inneren Gedanken "so jetzt mach ihn fertig....hehe...hehehe....heheheheeeeee"
Nach dem 2ten Spiel auf der absoluten Verliererstraße kam dann aber.....moment ich zitiere "Ich fühl mich schon wie der Eman" und nach dem vierten Spiel hatte ich schon mehr Púnkte wie er bei 5 Spielen ereicht hätte (statistischer Wert der aus dem Schnitt der 4 Spiele errechnet wurde)
Ja so war des heute 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Dezember 2007)

naja ich war durch fußprobleme gehandicaped...

ausserdem ist diese neue bahn gabz schief weil sie sich erst noch setzten muss. ist ja logisch...

übrigens weiß ich jetzt wie sich da da eman immer fühlt


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2007)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab vom 22.12. - 26.12. ne Ferienwohnung in Kaprun! zwei plätze sind noch frei! kostet pro tag 55  zusammen! is auf jeden fall sau billig und auch gleich noch neben der baumbar! ;-)
> wer bock hat melden!
> gruß! da carré!


 
... hmm mal den weihnachtsbaum entfliehen .... jörg ... fährst mit  

@marco ... warum grad dahin? nur ne frage ohne wertung


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> naja ich war durch fußprobleme gehandicaped...
> 
> ausserdem ist diese neue bahn gabz schief weil sie sich erst noch setzten muss. ist ja logisch...
> 
> übrigens weiß ich jetzt wie sich da da eman immer fühlt



Hatte eben noch net ganz fertig geschrieben und bin versehentlich auf die Antworttaste gekommen.
Aber jetzt paßt es ja 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Dezember 2007)

@EMan
Naja einfach so...
Is net soooooo weit zu fahren, für 2 Tage n überschaubares Gebiet und mich interessierts einfach mal


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> überschaubares Gebiet


 

hehe andere würden das eher negativ auslegen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2007)

Gibt doch nichtds bessere wie wenn man was überschaut.
Und von Aachensee hab ich auch schon viel gehört .....nein wirklich  

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (15. Dezember 2007)

Na dann sagt mal wer mitkommt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Dezember 2007)

Hm... ..draußen ist`s schweine kalt.......die Weg sind fast frei.......Eis und Schnee unter den Rädern....... Was will ma mehr!


Hört sich doch gut an......wer fährt denn heute durch den Stawood ?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt ist saukalt draußen
Hätte vor dem Kälteeinbruch nommal richtig Schneematsch runter hauen sollen, dann wäre es perfekt 


@SG: DerEman ist gerade in Ö-Land drum muß man erstmal warten bis er wieder in D-Land ist.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2007)

ich bin zu allem bereit  

komm grad von nem geilen Skifahr WE zurück ... idealer schnee und wetter wie es schöner net möglich wär.

die twintipdichte in dem gebiet is unglaublich  http://www.absolutpark.com/ ... krass was die da veranstalten auf skiern und boards

hab die bindung von meinen ski 2 cm nach hinten geschoben ... und siehe da ... die dinger funzen ganz gut ..


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2007)

Warst´e auch im Chill Hous und der Relaxärier 
Also wie gesagt ich hab auch so dann Zeit.
Und wie schauts jetzt dann auch noch "mitte" Januar aus.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2007)

januar  ... wie es da ausschaut ... gut hoff ich  

ne chillhouse war ich net


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2007)

@Sportastefan: Hast am Samstag wieder Geheimtraining gemacht während ich nur 3 Fragezeichen gesehen hab 

Wir haben ja fei voll des Snowopening vergessen. 
Werd mal jetzt dann vorbeifahren und mir des Drüberrutscheding anschauen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wir haben ja fei voll des Snowopening vergessen.
> Werd mal jetzt dann vorbeifahren und mir des Drüberrutscheding anschauen.
> 
> G.


 

hmm ... nen snowopening ohne snow kann man schon mal vergessen 


... hmm hab mir übrigends ski bestellt ... welche ... geheim ...


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Dezember 2007)

Gut dann schau ich mal nach nem Zimmer  

LBS was is mit dir


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2007)

hehe ... findest eh keins (haupteste hauptsaison) ... aber wenn doch ... dann fahrn mer


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2007)

Die haben fürs Opening extra Schnee angefahren und so eine Draufrutschstange aufgebaut....und einen Draufrutschbaumstamm mit Anrutschhügelchen.
War heute nämlich mal am Oko oben, weil die Skipiste runterheizbar war....
....und des ganz ohne Skifahrer 
Liegt doch tatsächlich bis unten Schnee....wo immer der auch herkommt.
Auf der Forststraße sind raufwärts Spikes sehr zu empflehlen (siehe Kratzer) und runterwärts unabdingbar 

Ach, und falls mir jemand was zu Weihnachten schenken will, eine neue Tasse hätte ich für mich gefunden 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Liegt doch tatsächlich bis unten Schnee....wo immer der auch herkommt.
> Auf der Forststraße sind raufwärts Spikes sehr zu empflehlen (siehe Kratzer) und runterwärts unabdingbar


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Dezember 2007)

in 1 woche und 2 tage gehts für mich zur silvretta nova  




@stefan:Schläuche


----------



## Supah Gee (18. Dezember 2007)

Gut dann buch ich einfach mal was  
1 Doppelzimmer + Kinderbett (fürn Jörg  )

hier is auf jeden fall was frei http://www.lechnerhof.at/
des wär vielleicht auch was... http://www.achensee.info/at/guide/1...r,EUR,season,at1,selectedEntry,home/home.html


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sportastefan: Hast am Samstag wieder Geheimtraining gemacht während ich nur 3 Fragezeichen gesehen hab
> 
> Wir haben ja fei voll des Snowopening vergessen.
> Werd mal jetzt dann vorbeifahren und mir des Drüberrutscheding anschauen.
> ...



Ich habs net vergessen, alleine wollt ich aber dann a net hin und ja ja geheimtraining muss sein 

@ sg 

mhm ich bin ja schon vom 16.1. an im skiurlaub.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Gut dann buch ich einfach mal was
> 1 Doppelzimmer + Kinderbett (fürn Jörg  )
> 
> hier is auf jeden fall was frei http://www.lechnerhof.at/
> des wär vielleicht auch was... http://www.achensee.info/at/guide/1...r,EUR,season,at1,selectedEntry,home/home.html


 
hmm ... an was für nen datum denkst eigentlich? der elray wollt am we vielleicht nen tag ins zillertal ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm ich bin ja schon vom 16.1. an im skiurlaub.




  du auch  

Hab meine Lupineakkus um 1h verpaßt  
Leider kein Bild von der Bilderbuchwetterfahrt heute dabei, aber die hat echt geschlaucht....wenn nicht sogar gemantelt.
Na, dann bis morgen auf der Piste

SG: Ja wann tust du denn jetzt denken tuen tun?


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (19. Dezember 2007)

22.+23. !!!

Macht mal ne verbindliche Aussage !!!

Ich tu ketz Ski wachsen und dann würde ich nämlich n Zimmer buchen, beim Lechnerhof


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt doch der Termin .....geht jetzt nimmer.
Muß einen der beiden Tagen daheim sein......mittlerweile.
Ansonsten hab ich bis zum 6ten noch frei.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2007)

ne ... zurückziehen gilt jetzt nimmer


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man vor der Entscheidung steht zwischen etwas was noch in den Sternen steht und was anderen, für was soll man sich dann entscheiden 
Einen Rückzieher würde ich machen wenn ich jetzt mitfahren würde, also bei wem anderes  

"Mach mal eine verbindliche Aussage" hätte mindestens gestern dastehen sollen oder vor einer Woche....oder von mir aus vor 2 Wochen.
Hätte immer zugesagt. 
Aber irgendwann muß man sich mal festlegen auf irgendwas, zumindest wenn man sich festlegen muß.

Jede anderen 2Tage würden bei mir immernoch gehen....noch zumindest 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2007)

is doch immer das gleich mit dir


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> is doch immer das gleich mit dir




Hmmh....ja ich bin ziemlich konstant.

@SG: Kannst des jetzt net 2Tage verschieben. Oder irgendwleche anderen 2 Tage über Weihnachten buchen.
24/25. wäre doch perfekt oder 25/26. Da sind auch weniger Menschen beim Skifahren unterwegs......wie auch am 1.1. da liegen alle mit Kopfweh und Übelkeit nur rum.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2007)

hehe ... ok ... war echt ein wenig kurzfristig so unentschlossen wir waren 

der andere termin dürft wirklich schwierig sein da hauptsaison ...


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Dezember 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hab des hier rausgesucht:
> http://www.christlum.at/
> 
> Wer kommt mit
> ...




Hier steht der Termin!!! War am 14.12. !!!!
   


@Eman
Zillertal fahr ich auch mit, aber wenn dann  2 ! Tage und nur 22.+23.  !!!
Aber kümmer tu ich mich um nix...
Mach du mim Elray was aus !!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hier steht der Termin!!! War am 14.12. !!!!



  
Ja, das haste geschrieben daste mal schaust ob irgendwo Zimmer frei sind.
Und da nichts weiter war die nächsten Tag an Info bis zum 18ten´....hmmh
36h vor Losfahrt war mir dann doch ein wenig zu spät 
Außerdem war des doch eine schnelle verbindlich Aussage (war immerhin der Erste)
Einen Tag früher der Satz und ich hätte gesagt "Super, wann gehts los".

Aber du hattest am 14ten doch 2Termine zur Auswahl!

Nebenbei mußte ich primär auch noch ständig den Emän übereden für den 16.1.....sind übriegens immernoch Plätze frei.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (20. Dezember 2007)

naja......man hätte ja auch gleich mal sagen können, "Alles klar bin dabei..."

Aber egal


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> naja......man hätte ja auch gleich mal sagen können, "Alles klar bin dabei..."
> 
> Aber egal




Wer, Was, Womaschine.....fährste mit mim Bus?? 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Dezember 2007)

Hab da keinen Urlaub....

Also des nächste mal klarere Aussagen und net son rumgeeier dann wird des auch was!
Bei nem (halb)spontanen WE Trip bin ich immer dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2007)

Ok´e 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Dezember 2007)

Mal schaun ob des mit unserem Eishockey-Match was wird


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2007)

wir verpassen schönstes winterwetter am samstag in den bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (20. Dezember 2007)

Dann fahr ma halt !


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2007)

hmm ... zu zweit ... hmm


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Dezember 2007)

Was isn mim elray?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2007)

der wollt nur vielleicht und nur nen tag


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wir verpassen schönstes winterwetter am samstag in den bergen



Jetzt geht alles wieder von vorne an  


@SuperTschi: Werd mir morgen wohl erstmal ein paar Schläger und Schlittschuhe kaufen ....nach dem Skifahren.
Dann das Schlittschuhfahren schnell lernen und dann kanns losgehen

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Dezember 2007)

Wann denn wo denn?
Bin morgen gegen 1700 in mak, kann dich beraten


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2007)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wann denn wo denn?
> Bin morgen gegen 1700 in mak, kann dich beraten



Echt, biste in Mak.
Hätte halt mal einen linken und einen rechte Schläger gekauft und dann geschaut mit welchem man den Puk besser in Gesichthöhe schlagen kann
Zeitmäßig hängts ein wenig vom Tagesverlauf ab und evtl. fährt der Sportastefan auch mit....und der hat ja deine Nummer sogar ständig dabei.
Aber ich fone dich mal an am Nachmittag 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja ja

also des mit dem Eishockeymatch...

wir brauchen noch ein paar Opfer äh Mitspieler...

Ich hab erst naja so 7 - 8 und 12 sollten wir schon sein....

Hat noch jemand lust oder kenn jemand jemanden der einen kennt der weiß wie man Eishockey schreibt.... 

Also wer lust hat, bei mir melden oder hier was hinpinseln...


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2007)

Ach und die Franzosen haben nen leichten Drücker in der Birne aber des ist a anderes Thema !!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja ja ja
> 
> also des mit dem Eishockeymatch...
> 
> ...


 

seit ich einmal im krankenhaus mit gehirnerschütterung lag wegen schlittschuhen stell ich mich nimmer aufs eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> seit ich einmal im krankenhaus mit gehirnerschütterung lag wegen schlittschuhen stell ich mich nimmer aufs eis



Dann gehste einfach ins Tor und legst dir einen Teppich drunter


@Stefan:
"Ach und die Franzosen haben nen leichten Drücker in der Birne aber des ist a anderes Thema !!!!"
Hab ich mir auch gedacht 
Werde mal versuchen morgen früher aufzustehen. 
Ab wann kann mn dich denn anrufen ....oder fällst du morgen eher aus.

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (20. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> seit ich einmal im krankenhaus mit gehirnerschütterung lag wegen schlittschuhen stell ich mich nimmer aufs eis



zieh dir doch spikes auf


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Dezember 2007)

*räusper* hab irgendwo noch einen sogutwieneuen aluschläger rumliegen für rechtshänder,allerdingsweiß ich ezt die länge net lol!
will den wer? ^^


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2007)

@ jörg, ab jetzt

mhm damit scheidet es LP wohl aus. Schade eigentlich.




Hab aus zuverlässiger Quelle gehört dass gestern schon die ersten eishockey aufm Weiher gespielt haben !!!


@ klabauter, spiel halt auch mit.


@ eman

des sind doch ner anlaufschwierigkeiten.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2007)

Ok´e bin ein wenig spät drann.
Hab heut früh aber mal 5 Löcher im Garten geschaufelt und wieder zugefüllt und der Boden war so gefroren 

Werden sich schon was gedacht haben bei LP dabei.
Vielleicht haben die ein schönes Wechselsystem mitentwickelt und des ganze System ist  die Zukunft. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2007)

So mal wieder was spezifisches 

Sonntag 11Uhr Forsthaus.....

....wer Zeit und Lust hat


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2007)

net da


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> net da



Weiß ich längst vom SG...viel Spaß 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2007)

hätt dich gern dabei gehabt ... aber wir waren ja mal wieder zu unentschlossen  ... das nächste mal langfristplanung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (23. Dezember 2007)

hmn...ich kann glaube ich kein schlittschuhlaufen mehr lol! welcher weiher überhaupt denn?also wo?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2007)

wir mieten die eishalle in mitterteich.

voraussichtlich am 13.1. um ca 1800 uhr


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2007)

Hei Plattenstefan...und wieder gesund heimgekommen.
Bin übriegens heute durch alle Schlüsselstellen wie die Butter durch die heiße Semmel durchgekommen.
Und das ganze sogar ohne Hinterradbremse...bzw. schon mit aber auch mit dauerölfluß.
Und sind eigentlich alles gefahren was so da war.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2007)

Des heißt doch nimmer Platte des sind doch jetzt CDs...  

Ja des sollte warsch so sein, weil ich ja eigentlich erst net wollte und dann mich überredet hab und naja so hats dann schon gepasst.  

Hab dann mal noch die Schlittschuhe angeschnallt und weng rumgefahren.

Achja am 25. Nachmittag tun wa weng Eishockey spielen in Irmert in da Selingau

wer will, kommen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2007)

so ... back from schneerutsching  ... einfach nur schön da unten in den bergen  ... 

eishockey ... zum glück bin ich an dem we net da


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2007)

hmm ... wie schauts radfahrtechnisch im wald aus? spikesbedingungen? will morgen vielleicht okopf fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (24. Dezember 2007)

Skifoan war  genial   

Die neuen Bretter funktioniern gut, echtes Fahren geht und carven hat mich echt positiv überrascht  

Also dann 

  Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... wie schauts radfahrtechnisch im wald aus? spikesbedingungen? will morgen vielleicht okopf fahrn



Brauchen tut man sie net unbedingt....aber wenn man welche hat sind die schon sehr von Vorteil.
Bei mir schauts radmäßig ja jetzt erstmal net so gut aus, weil ich gerade kein funktiontüchtiges Rad hab. 
Und über die Weihnachtsfeiertage brauch ich mein Defektteil wohl erstmal net wegschicken 

Vielleicht fahr ich morgen eine Runde Ski...am 25ten müssen ja alle zu ihren Eltern 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man sie net unbedingt....aber wenn man welche hat sind die schon sehr von Vorteil.
> Bei mir schauts radmäßig ja jetzt erstmal net so gut aus, weil ich gerade kein funktiontüchtiges Rad hab.
> Und über die Weihnachtsfeiertage brauch ich mein Defektteil wohl erstmal net wegschicken
> 
> ...


 
rohloff putt?

ski ... wollt morgen okopf fahrn ... mit backuplösung bike


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> rohloff putt?
> 
> ski ... wollt morgen okopf fahrn ... mit backuplösung bike




Ja, scheinbar eine Dichtung 

Was ist "backablösung bike"??


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was ist "backablösung bike"??


 
na wenn zuviel los ist dort  glaub ich aber net ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2007)

Ahhhh...Lichtaufgeh 

Morgen ist auch glaube ich Steinwaldtour mit dem Harry, aber halt ohne mich

Hast dir schon des G-Boxx2 Viedeo auf der G-Boxxseite angesehen. 
Seit heute ist ja die Funktion für alle einsehbar. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2007)

@Stefan: Des heißt eigentlich mittlerweil DVD oder mindestens Memorystick.
Hab gerade mal meine Schlittschuhe angezogen um sie ein wenig der Fußform anzupassen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2007)

Bis du dann morgen dabei?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bis du dann morgen dabei?



Ne, ich muß auf jedenfall erstmal das normale Schlittschuhfahren an einem geheimen Platz ausprobieren. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bis du dann morgen dabei?


 
... mann ... skifahrn ... net eisschlittenfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2007)

hmm ... hab endlich ne digicam jetzt  

und jetzt auch endlich nen bild der ski ... geile dinger ... voll gutes feeling wenn man sich auf die kante stellt ... die dinger reissen sowas von mördermäßig rum ... wie auf schienen    ... aber anstrengend


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2007)

Ahhh......doch 158cm 
Aber optisch auch keine geringere Katastrophe wie meine 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2007)

wow net übel  

Glaub die wurden gemacht zum sandskifahren am Mote caolino


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2007)

Nein eher für die Sahara oder irgendeine Wüste bei Nazareth....ist ja der Jesus oben drauf.
Wieder mit Botschaft 
Glaube wir haben sie aber so was ähnliches wie entziffert, zumindest im weitläufigen Raum.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2007)

geilste bedingungen heut ... zeit voll ausgenutzt ... erste bergfahrt 8:59 ... letzte bergfahrt 15:57 
ergibt so ungefähr 23 abfahrten


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2007)

23 Abfahrten....ahhhh warst wohl am Hempelsberg 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2007)

da gengas ab, die buam!! 

huuhuuu, da otti is wieder da 
aber noch ohne vierrad und somit ohne zweirad...

aber evenuell reichts ja mal wo zu am kaffee irgendwo!!! 

na gut. ich geh jetzt dann mal los zum stawold und kasper da a bissl rum.
vielleicht seng ma uns ja mal wieder!

sers awal,
pfiat aich!!!
da otti


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 23 Abfahrten....ahhhh warst wohl am Hempelsberg
> 
> G.


 
hmm dann würd ich heut net so meine knochen spüren 

53 km abfahrt und 8300 hm bergab is halt schon alpenniveau ... vor allem die beschwerliche anfahrt zur piste vom lift aus geht glaub ich in die knochen  

@stoawold bou ... hmm japp ... müss mer halt mal nen kaffeekränzchen  ausmachen


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2007)

Kaffeekränzchen ......welch schönes Wort.
Heut hab ich aber erstmal meinen In- und Outdoorslakleinetag.

Ja der Anstieg vom Lift zur Piste geht schon in die Oberschenkelwadenknochen.
So gesehen hast du ja dann auch noch eine Skitour von fast 3km ganz ohne Felle gemacht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2007)

yeah kaffeekränzchen bin ich a dabei 

Was geht na morgen a wengla?

Heut muss ich mich moch sortieren


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2007)

morgen ... okopf radlfahrn ... mit bewegten hindernissen auf der piste 

evtl davor noch kurz skirutschen


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2007)

mhm glaub da bin ich dabei


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2007)

juchuuuu-kaffekränzchen!!!
spitze!!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm glaub da bin ich dabei


 
hmm ... uhrtime?

okopf gestern ...


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2007)

wow geiles bild !!!

ja sagen wir halt net zu früh und net zu spät... so 1100 ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2007)

hmm ... bin noch am überlegen ob ich davor ein paar skiabfahrten mach ... 

... zieh grad die spikes auf


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2007)

fahr morgen nur rad   kein bock auf den aufwand beides mitzunehmen


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2007)

alles klar. 

treffpunkt dann um 11e in bgrün? oder fleckl?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2007)

....gähhhn...müde 

Heut scheint es ein wenig nebulöser zu sein.
Werd wohl dann dochmal schauen ob mein Ölproblem lösbar ist 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> alles klar.
> 
> treffpunkt dann um 11e in bgrün? oder fleckl?


 

bgrün hätt den vorteil ne abfahrt am schluss zu haben  ... allerdings müss mer da 1,5 euronen zahln ...

fleckl passt auch


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2007)

Und wie wars?

Irgend ein Unhold hat den großen Stein verschoben.
Aber zum Glück habe ich ja mittlerweile alles Bildographiert aus genau dem Grund 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2007)

stimmt der ist scheinbar gedereht  ich wars nicht.

boah war heut schon irgendwie auch anstrengend. aber passt schon, musst a mal wieder sein


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2007)

11000ste Antwort 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2007)

.....und 25ste (Für Inseider)

@Stefan: Der Emaän will morgen noch 10mal rauf und runterfahren....da kannste dich noch fertiger machen wie heute.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2007)

so ... hab den tag überstanden ... 

9 mal mit ski und lift nord

2 mal mitm radl und nix lift nord
1 mal mitm radl und nix lift süd ...

wie schauts sonntag mit ner net ganz so anstrengenden runde aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2007)

oh man und des nach gestern.

Aber dem jörg gings heut glaub ich a net so gut. der wär glaub ich fast lieber heut mit dir rad gefahren  

ja sonntag kaffeekränzchenausfahrt.... da bin ich bei


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2007)

japp ... zwei so dünne stahlkufen auf glatten eis ... net gut   ... armer jörg 

@dr q ... keine angst ... das war kein spaziergang heut ... das zweimal hintereinander rauf von bgrün hat furchtbar geschlaucht ... das schieben in echten wintern ging net so in die beine.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich fühl mich zumindest so wie wenn ich mitgefahren wäre....auch wenn ich da nie angekommen wäre.
Außerdem hab ich lauter rote Abdrücke von den Hüftprotektoren in der Hüfte.
Und die Schlittschuhe haben auch net so funktioniert wie ich es mir gedacht habe ....und jetzt haben die doch so wenig Technik.

Ja, Sonntag dann Kaffeekränzchenfahrt bin ich dabei.
Habe gerade stundenlang des Öl abgelassen und alles auf RMX umgebaut.
Wobei ich irgendwie meine Fitnes verlegt haben muß, egal was ich zur Zeit auch mach


@StwBub: Können des ja dann Timen wenn du dein Rad net da hast das wir dann zusammen beim Hänky sind.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2007)

So, Kaffekränzchenfahrtdaten Fleckl/Gipfl/Bigri/Gipfl/Fleckl/Hänky stehen jetzt fest.

Sonntag 11:30 Hänkyparkplatz

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2007)

Alles klar ich werd dort sein.

@ Unsportajörg fahrn wa mitnander.

@ eman

oh ja des kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. zum glück hatte ich nur a weng eiszeit.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Dezember 2007)

oh,oh. ich muss morgen zurück nach würzburg. um 15:00 ca.

*überleg,überleg* hmmm....


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2007)

doppeldreifachoh
Musst mal gucken dass des irgendwie klappt sonst sehn wa uns ja heier nimmer 

mhm hab grad so a großes Paket bekommen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Dezember 2007)

hmmm, hmmm - wäre 11:30 auch für mich , oder erst wenn ihr wieder zurückkommt?


...bloss kein stress, otti...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2007)

@Steinwaldjunge: 11:30Uhr ist nur für die mit Rad. Also wenn du mit Rad kommst dann 11:30Uhr.

@Sportastefanie: Mal gukkn. Werde heute nämlich net daheim übernachten und weiß noch net wie des mit der zeitlichen Planung ausgeht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm, hmmm - wäre 11:30 auch für mich , oder erst wenn ihr wieder zurückkommt?
> 
> 
> ...bloss kein stress, otti...


 

wenn ich mir die ganzen unfitten hier so anschau ... dann bin ich mir net sicher ob wir von der nordseite überhaupt wieder hoch kommen


----------



## Nitrous-rider (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo ? 
seid ihr jetz doch mitn bike am ochsenkopf die piste gefahrn ??
ich hab gedacht das is strengstens verboten ?

chris


----------



## Nitrous-rider (29. Dezember 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ... hab den tag überstanden ...
> 
> 9 mal mit ski und lift nord
> 
> ...



das mein ich ..


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2007)

erstens mal ... streng verboten ... who cares ... net erwischen lassen ...

zweitens ... könnt mich net erinnern das da fahrräder im verbotstext vorkommen ... schlittenfahrn und zu fuss is sicher verboten 

drittens ... bin net piste gefahrn, sondern lifttrasse


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Steinwaldjunge: 11:30Uhr ist nur für die mit Rad. Also wenn du mit Rad kommst dann 11:30Uhr.
> 
> 
> G.



ohjeee, des ho i mir scho fast dacht. MIST. des schaff i niad.
des tut mir eitz voll leid. aber ich komm ja wieder-und aufgeschoben is ja niad aufgehoben. und beim nächsen mal hab ich vielleicht sogar an wagen..

wahrscheinlich hätt ich eh heuln müssen, wenn ich euch auf den bikes gsehn hätt. na gut, okee. dann geb ich mich halt noch a bissl mim spessart ab.

pfaits aich!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2007)

Man, das Eis ist schon grass 
Und der Einstiegswanderweg ist ja auch genial...im Gegensatz zum Sommer.
Wir brauchen Liftbeförderung in Bigri 

So ein heißes Bad nach so einem Tag hat schon was. Das einzige was noch besser ist sind 2 heiße Bäder.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2007)

so hey!! wie wars denn eigentlich?? weil irgendwie hats bei mir geregnet - und überall wo ich dann durchgfahrn bin auch???


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Dezember 2007)

so wünsch allen n 

  guten Rutsch   


Bin dann in Ischgl zum Skifoan  

und danach gehts los mim Aishoggai-Training


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2007)

skifahrn tut er ... aha  

guten rutsch auch von mir ... 

vorsätze 2008 ...

endlich den wheelie lernen  

180° auf ski


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Januar 2008)

erste Antwort in 2008


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2008)

Hmmh...am Oko scheint wenig los zu sein.
Werd wohl mal kurzentschlossen jetzt raufdüsen....skitechnisch.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2008)

zum glück sind soviele deppen mainstream  ... bis 11 hab ich mich fast gefürchtet am okopf ... wurd dann stetig mehr aber anstehen musst man nie  
wirklich schlimm is, wieviele unfähige skifahrer (und schaltafelrutscher eh) auf der piste unterwegs sind ... ich weiß zwar net was ich da tu, aber wenn ich das immer seh dann kann ichs gut 

13 mal mit ski und lift nord 
~4700 hm

1 mal mit bike nix lift 5* DH Fleckl
1 mal mit bike nix lift Wanderweg -> Parkplatz Vogelherd -> Mittelstation Rodelbahn -> Skipiste Bgrün
~750 hm (die aber mindestens 10 fach zählen  )

mitm bike wars heut wieder echtes winterfeeling ... schwerer Schnee ... ab Rodelbahn hochschieben ... sehr hart verdienter DH

das Biken hat mir irgendwie mehr gegeben als das skifahrn ... bin halt doch nen radfahrer im herzen


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2008)

hab mir ein paar snowvids auf die festplatte gezaubert  ... man auf so tiefschnee könnt man fast neidisch werden  

jetzt versteh ich auch warum ich bei illusionary lines in Les gets eingeschlafen bin ... man is das langwierig ... aber zum so nebenbei gucken net schlecht


----------



## OLB Phil (1. Januar 2008)

Gesundes Neues​
und eine gute und schmerzarme neue Saison

an alle O/LBs und den Rest,

wünschen Phil & Nicki​
ja wir leben auch noch!

Sind auch scho langsam wieder auf dem weg der Besserung (nicki hat die Pfeife auch gehabt) aber mit Sport schauts noch schlecht aus


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ...das Biken hat mir irgendwie mehr gegeben als das skifahrn ... bin halt doch nen radfahrer im herzen



Ja, wenn des blöde hochfahren im Schnee net wäre 
Müssen mal des Ski/Rad Wettrennen auf 16:30Uhr verschieben.
Bei meiner letzten Fahrt gestern war ich auch ganz alleine.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2008)

wenn dann früh um 9 ... da is die piste gut ... abends ists mitm bike ein graus

auf skiern bist am okopf eh verloren da du im flachstück gegen nen bike (bei guten pistenverhältnissen) viel zu viel verlierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn dann früh um 9 ... da is die piste gut ... abends ists mitm bike ein graus
> 
> auf skiern bist am okopf eh verloren da du im flachstück gegen nen bike (bei guten pistenverhältnissen) viel zu viel verlierst




Des mit dem Flachstück seh ich auch schon so.
Aber andere meinen das sie mit Skiern schneller sind und wenn wir des ausprobieren und man verliert da wirklich so viel, dann könnte ich da voll sicher wetten 

Früh um 9 funktioniert mein Metobolismus doch noch net 

Was machste denn gerade? Gehn wir eine Runde Billard spielen heute so um 16Uhr.
Ihr habt ja sowas in Mitterteich und ich muß ein wenig üben. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2008)

üb mal lieber schlittschuhlaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2008)

Liegt ja Schnee auf den Eisflächen 
....wobei mir da gerade was einfällt...hmmmh...muß ich gleich mal untersuchen fahren...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2008)

morgen bock zu irgendwas im schnee? urlaub zu haben kann ganz schön langweilig sein


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2008)

Ja, dieser Urlaubsburnout.
Hatte der Sportastefan auch in der 2ten Woche. 
Drum mach ich normalerweise max. eine Woche am Stück. 

Was haste denn vor?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2008)

weis net was ich vorhab ... das von dienstag wär halt reine wiederholung ... also net  
wir bräuchten so nen kleinen kicker zum üben


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2008)

mhm ich bin ja noch krank oder besser gesagt noch nicht ganz wiederhergestellt


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2008)

bin im moment irgendwie unentschlossen ob ich heut was anstrengendes mach


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2008)

Warum schaff ich des nie früher auzustehen  ..gähhn.

@SpoStefan: Hast dich immer noch net von Sylvester erholt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2008)

Nee ich hab mir ne Magen-Darm-Grippe eingefangen, ging kurz nachm Kugelschubbsen los. Habs zwar schon so gut wie rum aber da brauchts halt noch a weng bis ich wieder ganz fit bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee ich hab mir ne Magen-Darm-Grippe eingefangen, ging kurz nachm Kugelschubbsen los. Habs zwar schon so gut wie rum aber da brauchts halt noch a weng bis ich wieder ganz fit bin.



Ach, dann hat des funktioniert mit meinen Wünschen nach dem Spielverlauf

@Eman: Immernoch daheim  Hmmh...Haste mal die ganzen Liftcäms angeschaut.
Oko und Mehlm ist die Hölle los. Am Hempl fast nichts.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2008)

na hempelsberg ohne waldfahrn is ja auch net unbedingt der bringer 

fahr wenn dann heut nachmittag mitm bike ...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2008)

was hältsten von nem speedrace ski gegen bike am okopf so 1615  ... 

oder skifahrn in mehlmeisel so ab 1700 ... da is meist nen loch wo net soviel los ist


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2008)

Oh man, bist wieder net erreichbar....deine Waschanlage brennt übriegens 

Schau´mer mal eine Runde Ski später wäre vielleicht echt net schlecht.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2008)

hmm zu gestern ...

biken am okopf war geil  ... okopf -> wanderweg vogelherd opti  

mehlmeisel ski ... lllaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnngggggggggwwweeilig und sch... schnee dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2008)

Zu gestern.

Biken Oko: Top, kann ich unbenutzt bestätigen 

Mehlmeißel: Schneeoptik ok. Schneefunktion :kotz: ³ +   ³


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2008)

Ich bin für des WE wohl noch ausser Betrieb   zumindes Fahrrad und Skitechnisch...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2008)

schon schlimm das ihr alle immer ausreden habt wenn ich mal im lande bin


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2008)

Naja vielleicht geht ja Sonntag was aber heut und morgen muss ich mich echt noch weng zurückhalten  

fühl mich noch nicht so wies sein sollt.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2008)

@Norofan: Zum Glück hab ich eine defekte Nabe als Ausrede, sonst gings mir auch echt übel  
Aber gute Besserung auf jedenfall. 

Hab gerade eine Kösseinequerfeldeinfelsgratbegeung hinter mir und runterwärts dann den WarmduscherDh.
Man da liegt echt mehr Schnee wie gedacht......für die Harten wäre Schlittenfahren bis unten möglich 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schon schlimm das ihr alle immer ausreden habt wenn ich mal im lande bin



du bist wenigstens mal im lande!!!...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> du bist wenigstens mal im lande!!!...


 
ganaugenommen bin ich im gegensatz zu dir eh nie ausser lande da ich in der schönen oberpfalz bleib


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2008)

okopf heut ... traumbedingungen  da kann man die ski echt wegschmeissen ... zum glück hat man vergessen wie man raufgekommen wenn der dh den vollen kick gegeben hat  

snowmountain


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2008)

Bist aber net den Warzeichentrail gefahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2008)

ne ... keine angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2008)

hmm arbeiten is sch... sag ich euch ... 

kann mich heut gar net entscheiden was ich zuerst nicht machen will


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2008)

Daheim sein ist heute auch sch...e.  
Es regnet ständig hier in Strömen 
Und man kann sich auch net entscheiden wann man nicht raus will 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2008)

@ eman 

du kannst zum skifahren entweder in MAK am bahnhof einsteigen oder in riglasreuth und dann beiu mir as auto unterstellen. wie du willst. ich müssts nur die woch dann weitergeben zwecks durchzählen und so...  

ja man sollte urlaub verbieten, danach gehts irgendwie 3 mal so schwer wie vorm urlaub


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2008)

Ja total schlimm, kaum ist man mal wieder bei der Freizeitunterbrechung, rotieren schon wieder alle  
Da hab ich mir doch erstmal in Ruhe einen Kaffee geholt und schau was hier so los ist.
Die Woche mal Grafitty Dropper schauen und ordern 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2008)

hmm ... ich denk mal fast wenn ich in riglasreuth gleich einsteig ist es einfacher? nach mak müsst ich mich eh fahrn lassen da parken dort schlecht is ...

die gravity dropper ... klar will ich sowas 

äh ... und nochwas  http://www.saas-fee.ch/allalin-rennen/


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2008)

Jaja des Saasfeerennnen....jetzt wo wir auch noch Skifahrer sind wäre des garnimmer so abwegig so weit zu fahren 

Was bräuchtest nommal für einen Durchmesser und wolltest du links oder rechts den Hebel und welche Länge 375 oder 400 und die 0"/4" oder die 0"/1"/4" sprich 2 Rasterungen?????

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2008)

Alles klar.

Dann geb ich des so weiter.  



Ja ich nehm a eine.  


Oh man zur Zeit ist schon echt ein Schauwetter.
Da will man ja gar nicht raus.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2008)

hmm was leitest so weiter? hab ich was gesagt?

sauwetter ... hmm sonne seh ich grad draussen


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2008)

Ja die ist bei uns auch grad raus gekommen, vielleicht wirds ja heut doch a ganz schöner tag. Wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit.

Naja dass du in Riglasreuth mit einsteigst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2008)

@Sportastefan: Kommst morgen nach der Arbeit mal vorbei, dann könn´mer bestellen.


Pohh, heute war´s voll gut am Oko. Zum ersten mal weicher Schnee  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja des Saasfeerennnen....jetzt wo wir auch noch Skifahrer sind wäre des garnimmer so abwegig so weit zu fahren
> 
> Was bräuchtest nommal für einen Durchmesser und wolltest du links oder rechts den Hebel und welche Länge 375 oder 400 und die 0"/4" oder die 0"/1"/4" sprich 2 Rasterungen?????
> 
> G.


 

hmm 2 rasterungen? was denkst?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2008)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt und bin zum Entschluß gekommen nur die Standart only rauf und runter zu nehmen.
Besonders weil man ja eh einen Lenkerhebel hat und nur 1" weit runter ist doch net so der Bringer.
Gib mal die anderen Daten durch wies´tse haben willst.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2008)

Morgen um 16:30Uhr ist Bestellzeit.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2008)

also

rechts
31,6
375
3 stellungen

ende ....


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2008)

Ok´e, nur das ichs richtig verstanden hab.
Du willst rechts/409,6/Stellungen.
Wird erledigt.

Und schau mal was ich mir bestellt habe...für meine längeren 1080. 














G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2008)

@Eman: Nachtrag. Schon die Turbo?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2008)

oh leck wo willst denn da rumsteigen...

so viel schnee gibts doch bei uns gar nimmer als dass man nicht mitn rad überall hin fahren kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2008)

hmm ... da hätt ich mir aber gleich echte tourenski gekauft ....

hab auch schon überlegt ... aber die lawinen  

japp die turbo


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ........gar nimmer als dass man nicht mitn rad überall hin fahren kann.



Des ist doch bloß für Tage wo man nichts macht.
Dann halt mal übern Oko laufen Kaffee trinken beim Hänky und dann wieder zurrück bei Nacht.
Also für Ruhetage  

@Eman: Heutzutage fährt man mit TwinTips Skitouren 

So wir bestellen jetzt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Heutzutage fährt man mit TwinTips Skitouren


 
hmm ... aber nicht mit den twintips die du hast


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... aber nicht mit den twintips die du hast



 Paperlapap, die sind doch 173 oder 178 cm lang und immernoch breiter wie andere Ski.......und und und.
Die Stütze ist bestellt....wahrscheinlich 
Haben auch nur einen Fehler gemacht, beim Bestellen 
Aber mit Stefans Englischkenntnissen schickten wir gleich noch eine Mail hinterher 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2008)

PS: @SpoStefan: Der Wayn hat mir gerade gemailt und soweit ich des verstanden hab müßte jetzt alles in Magarine sein
Wobei ich net weiß ob ich drauf antworten soll 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2008)

hab dir diesbezüglich nochmal ne mail geschrieben.

ja schaut ganz gut aus.

just fine....


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2008)

dann I hope mal that this funktioniert ....


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dann I hope mal that this funktioniert ....




Mhm was heißt des auf deutsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm was heißt des auf deutsch...



Glaube er will das seine Bremse geht 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2008)

Muß noch kurz erwähnen des ich heute "out of Sturzzone" (10m vorm Drehkreuz) meine Protektoren benötigt habe.
Hmmh, genau die die ich eigentlich im Skiurlaub net drannmachen wollte 
Muß ich nommal überdenken.
Dummerweise hat plötzlich so ein Bügelbrettrutscher eine kleine Eigendynamik entwickelt die ich nicht mehr ausgleichen konnte.
Muß aber zugeben das meine Vorbeifahrtoleranz etwas genau bemessén war. 
Aber egal bin ja dann eh nimmer Vorbeigefahren 
Auf jedenfall ist mein Daumen nimmer so dünn wie vorher und mein Elbogen ist auch ein wenig undünner....und des mit perfekter Schutzverwendung 
Hoffe aber das des mit dem Eishokey übermoregn schon wieder gelenketechnisch funktioniert 

Ansonsten habe ich tolle neue Sachen eingefahren die bis zu 3m hoch sind....ohne das was passiert ist.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2008)

hmm ...

MEGA.... 2Weeks ...

8. - 9.Juli ... Sprint Avalanche OZ EN OISANS 

7. - 13. Juli ... Megavalanche Alpe d´Huez

18 - 20. Juli ... Mtn of Hell Les 2 Alpes 

alles relativ nah aneinander .. örtlich mein ich

wer bock? ... ja ich kenn die antwort


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... ja ich kenn die antwort



Mein Kreuz tut weh 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hab die ersten 2 Juliwochen Urlaub und nen Gardaseeurlaub mit Freundin eingeolant...  

Ansonsten hätt ichs mir sogar ernsthaft mal überlegt !!! 

Und mein Kreuz tut weh...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2008)

immer diese ausreden ... lasst mich immer ganz schön im stich


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2008)

Du mußt positiv denken. Und dann ist schön im Stich lassen immernoch besser wie net schön im Stich lassen...oder auch net.
Du hast des ja mal wieder schon zu einer sehr ungünstigen Zeit gefragt.
Also wo ich unbeweglich schwer verletzt rumlieg, da kann man nicht nach einem 2 wöchigem Tortururlaub fragen 


@Sposte: Hab eben die neue Bike angeschaut. Des Speisi ist doch drinn getestet.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2008)

aha und???


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2008)

Es ist silber.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2008)

mist...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2008)

und ... war das eishockeymatch schon?


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2008)

nö heut abend. bist du wohl daheim?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2008)

Also dann bis 18Uhr........Eman.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2008)

und? .. alle knochen putt?


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Januar 2008)

Ja also bei mir ists ganz okay, n paar kleine Ecken und Schrammen, aber ansonsten passts

Schon fit für Urlaub?

Mhm schau mal was da Wetterbericht für Mittwoch bei uns vorhersagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2008)

klar bin ich fit 

... hmm was bedeutet dieses wetterzeichen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2008)

Hmmh...des bedeutet doch Blitzeis.

Eishockey ist eindeutig ein Spiel für Leute die Fitizitätsausdauer haben und Schlittschulaufen können.......

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Januar 2008)

Ja wenns nicht in der Wetterkarte dabei stehen tät würde man von selbst wohl nicht drauf kommen.

Ja es gibt wohl nicht viele andere Sportarten bei denen man sich in so kurzer Zeit mehr kaputt machen kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2008)

Mir tut mein Kreuz weh....und des wo ich doch nur rumgestanden bin 

Des mit dem Wetterzeichen ist doch einfach gewesen. Des rote ist doch die altägyptische Hüroglüve für gefrorenen Blitze aus Wasser.
Weiß doch jedes Kind.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Januar 2008)

Ah ja wenn mans von der Seite betrachtet


----------



## speedy_j (14. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ...
> 
> MEGA.... 2Weeks ...
> 
> ...



ist des mit groß rum springen und angst haben oder reines zügiges bergabfahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2008)

OZ EN OISANS is nen knüppelhartes DH-Race ... bin die strecke 2006 zwei mal runter (nachm rennen) und musst schon ein wenig schlucken ... da kannst dich gut kapputt machen  

der rest is humaner ...

mtn of hell is anspruchvoller (böser anstieg drinnen angeblich) 
megavalanche hat kurze spitzige rampen aber keinen langen anstieg


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2008)

hmm chefs ... mal wieder bock auf den besten kinoplätzen überhaupt zu sitzen *fg* ... www.m-x-s.de


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2008)

Ja ich hab die Werbung dafür gestern in der neuen Bike oder MtBike gesehen...

Könnt auch net schlecht sein wa?  

Wann ist Reg? 


Am Mittwoch kommst dann zu mir?

So ab 1200 - 1215 oder so...
Bin ja noch bis halb 12 morgen in da arbeit.


@ Jörg wie gehts deinen Knochen?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

Hab 1000g reines Kalcim gegessen und ein paar ausgetauscht.

Des Kino ist schon wieder an einem superungünstigen Tag mitten unter der Woche.
Wäre aber schon mal wieder net schlecht. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2008)

Ja und wenn ma uns diesmal 2 h vorher vorm Kino treffen bekommen wir sogar super Sitzplätze und parken müss ma a wo anders.... 

Ja von mir aus, wär schon dabei...

Ich merks aber auch noch, hab schon noch weng Muskelkater, aber bis Do sollt des dann schon wieder gehen äh fahren.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2008)

Mhm seh grad dass es am 30. ist... 

Ist bei mir auch mehr als ungünstig aber naja, ich könnt mich evtl schon frei machen...


----------



## OLB Carre (15. Januar 2008)

@ Jörg: wann bistn mal zuhause? dann schau ich mal Vorbei! 
gruß! 
da Carré!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch kommst dann zu mir?
> 
> So ab 1200 - 1215 oder so...
> Bin ja noch bis halb 12 morgen in da arbeit.


 
ok ... komm dann irgendwann so nach 12 zu dir angeflogen


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... komm dann irgendwann so nach 12 zu dir angeflogen



okee


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2008)

so ... eins muss ich jetzt sagen ... ich war diesen winter schon 7 tage in österreich und hatt immer sonne   ...

und jetzt hab ich euch dabei und es wird grauselig   ... schaut mal den wetterbericht an ... ich würd fast gummistiefel empfehlen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> @ Jörg: wann bistn mal zuhause? dann schau ich mal Vorbei!
> gruß!
> da Carré!



Hmmh....bin ab jetzt bis Nacht in der Arbeit und morgen fahr ich in den Skiurlaub.
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder da und hab auch so Arbeitsfreizeit wie du.

@Stefan: Die Schpeiks sind heute auch schon gekommen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

Juhu....11111 Beitrag 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2008)

was?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was?



Jetzt paßts. War gerade nur im Zeitstreß und mußte mir den Beitrag sichern weil du plötzlich da warst 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2008)

oh mei ... naja ... fahr dann mal heim irgendwann  

muss aber vorher noch nen wasserskiwachs kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

Da funktioniert auch normales Wachs.
Aber du solltest eine Neoprenbindung drann schrauben.

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. Januar 2008)

hallo ich und mei kumpel wollen mal im fichtlgebirge freeriden und dazu von den Lettenbrüdern geführt werden. noch kein datum und will etz nur wissen ob da mal einer zeit hätte

wir sind Anfänger


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2008)

du willst wissen ob einer zeit hat zu nem termin den es noch net gibt ... hmm schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2008)

Kaum zu Hause der Emän, schon wieder im Forum. 
Ich war gestern zu fertig....nach der Busfahrt.

Hier mal der Freitag.

http://skiline.cc/skiline?id=c6273902667ab6cc6d62bcd49a8107b386bed5b2&mime=image%2Fpng&d=20080118&fn=j%C3%B6rg&ln=wanitzek

Mist eine Abfahrt nur noch....tragisch, tragisch 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2008)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> hallo ich und mei kumpel wollen mal im fichtlgebirge freeriden und dazu von den Lettenbrüdern geführt werden. noch kein datum und will etz nur wissen ob da mal einer zeit hätte
> 
> wir sind Anfänger



Zur Zeit ist des ein wenig ungünstig, weil alles schon vereist ist. 
Aber wenn´s Wetter wieder paßt wird wohl schonmal was zusammengehen.

@Eman: Die GD ist noch net da 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Die GD ist noch net da
> 
> G.


 
hmm ... solang ich meine L 2S net wieder hab brauch ich auch keine GD


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2008)

... optimales wetter am freitag


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2008)

Ah...meine wenigen Bilder muß ich ja auch auswerten.

Hast mal am Oko geschaut, den Streckenzustand 
Genau die Beschreibung die du gestern erwähnt hast das es sie gibt"....Abfaht möglich" 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2008)

... noch schlimmer...

das is in mehlmeisel ausreichend ...  






... das könnts gewesen sein für diesen winter ... weil regen und 6-10 grad die nächsten 2 tage wird den schnee wegreißen ....


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Januar 2008)

Wilkommen zurück im grünen Fichtelgebirge .... 

Wie wars? Is des n gscheites Gebiet?  

Was isn des Skiline fürn cooles Zeug? 
Der Bergsteigerpeter hatte aber paar mehr HM wie du Jörg


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2008)

und hier mal in Echtzeit...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wie wars? Is des n gscheites Gebiet?


 
vom gebiet her is wagrain / flachau besser als großarl ... wenn man länger dort is (in flachau) kann man mitm skibus das gebiet flachauwinkel/zauchensee ranhängen ... dann hat man alles inkl. snowpark

also eher flachau als großarl


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2008)

@Supatschi: Jaja, der Bergsteigerpeter 
Aber Abfahrtskilometer haben wir teilweise mehr gehabt wie welche unter den Top 100.
Und schau mal wie die geschaut haben wie diese 10ner Gruppe nackter Mädels vorbeigefahren ist. (besonders der Stefan, der hat seinen Mund fast nimmer zubekommen).

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2008)

oh mei ...


----------



## Asator (20. Januar 2008)

mein lieber freund reitermaniac hat sich da a bissl vertan... wir wollten nur wissen ob es überhaupt möglcih ist von ein paar lettenbruedern geguidet zu werden... ich war an der eröffnungsfeier vom bullheadhouse mit auf der kleinen tour zum schneeberg und zurück und wollte das mal mit meine kumpels fahrn... und wir sind keine vollblutanfänger....

das war die eigentliche frage und wenn wir nen termin wissen sagen wir bescheid ob sich da was einrichten lässt...


----------



## Jambo12 (20. Januar 2008)

hi mal ne frage wann macht eigendlich der sozusagende bikepark besser gesagt die single trail strecke wieder auf und der lift der bikes transportiert


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Januar 2008)

So endlich wieder arbeit, da kann man sich dann wieder von den anstrengenden Skifaren erholen  

@ Jörg geht die woch irgendwie was?

@ Eman passen eigentlich die Ohren an jeden Helm?


@ Asator alles klar, klappt dann schon mal


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So endlich wieder arbeit, da kann man sich dann wieder von den anstrengenden Skifaren erholen
> 
> @ Jörg geht die woch irgendwie was?




Hast wieder deine PM´s net gelesen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Januar 2008)

Aber jetzt


----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und schau mal wie die geschaut haben wie diese 10ner Gruppe nackter Mädels vorbeigefahren ist. (besonders der Stefan, der hat seinen Mund fast nimmer zubekommen).
> 
> G.



wie, wo gibt es nackte mädels auf der bist???  


@eman
nochmal zu den drei rennen. das erste ist dann definitiv ein wenig zu hart, über die anderen beiden kann man mal drüber nachdenken. 2 wochen werden aber nicht drin sein. hängt ja alles auch noch ein wenig von der auftragslage in der arbeit ab. ich werde dieses jahr auch mal meine schutzbekleidung erweitern. soll manchmal ganz sinnvoll sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Eman passen eigentlich die Ohren an jeden Helm?


 
... ne passen nur an den für den sie gebaut wurden

fahrn mer den winter nochmal wohin zum schneerutschen? ... nur so als planungsfrage  

war gestern nachts ne 3h runde drehen bei geilsten bedingungen ... vollmond, alles trocken und 8 grad (im winter fühlt sich das an wie ne laue sommernacht) -> das sind die momente für die man den ganzen sch... macht


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

Hier hats die ganze Nacht geschauert (@Stefan, über 45min) und jetzt schneits wie wild. 
Und ich kann im ganzen Internet net des finden was ich such 
Und überhaupt....wird Zeit das man mal wieder wegkommt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

So, hab eben mal einen Mangel der Spikereifen behoben...zumindest vorne.
Das Auge fährt ja schließlich mit 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2008)

@ Jörg woah wie hast es denn geschafft 2 Bilder in 1 zusammen zu basteln   

mhm schaut jetzt gar net so nach mehr spikes aus...

jetzt weiß ich ja aus welchem Reifen wir die Ersatzsspikes ausbauen...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg woah wie hast es denn geschafft 2 Bilder in 1 zusammen zu basteln
> 
> mhm schaut jetzt gar net so nach mehr spikes aus...
> 
> jetzt weiß ich ja aus welchem Reifen wir die Ersatzsspikes ausbauen...



Man muß den Auslöser beim ersten mal nur halb drücken und beim 2ten mal dann ganz.
War bloß blöd beim Reifenwechsel die ganze Zeit den Apparat in der Hand zu halten 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

Hmmh...habe gerade einen Brief bekommen. Unsere GD´s liegen am Zollamt in Mak zum Abhohlen. 

Das war die gute Nachricht.......

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2008)

gut  ... muss nur noch meine lyrik wieder kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

.....und meine Rohloff 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

Warum fragt eigentlich keiner nach der schlechten Nachricht   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2008)

na dann sag


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

Abgesehen von den 19% Zollwucher braucht man eine Rechnung (zweifach, allgemein verständliche Warenbezeichnung in deutscher Sprache), was ich natürlich net habe, und Nachweis über den gezahlten Kaufpreis (Kontoauszug/Kreditkartenrechnung) was ich natütlich noch nicht habe 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2008)

na toll... des kann ja noch wochen dauern bis die des geld abbuchen...  
beschreibung... mhm sagst halt a sattelstütze....


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fahrn mer den winter nochmal wohin zum schneerutschen? ... nur so als planungsfrage




Also so was wie des Zillertal WE wär schon noch mal cool


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

@Sposte: Keine Angst, ich habe mit dene schon komuniziert und alle Daten die ich brauche um die GD´s morgen zu holen auf meinen transportablen Speicherstick geladen.


Hmmh...im Feb hab ich kein Wochenende frei. 
Hab da 2mal Dav Sachen und 1mal nehm mich an einen Klettercup im bay. Wald als Teilnehmer teil.

Und nach dem Bericht vom Freefall Zermatt bin ich außerdem wieder am Überlegen mit Saas Fee 
Und des wäre ja dann auch mit Skifohrn.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Sposte: Keine Angst, ich habe mit dene schon komuniziert und alle Daten die ich brauche um die GD´s morgen zu holen auf meinen transportablen Speicherstick geladen.
> 
> 
> Hmmh...im Feb hab ich kein Wochenende frei.
> ...


 
hmm ... komplex mit dir ...  

saas fee ... weis net ob ich da kann ... müsst ich mal schauen... auf jedenfall sollt mer wenn mer wollen das bald entscheiden


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... auf jedenfall sollt mer wenn mer wollen das bald entscheiden




Wennste jetzt ja sagst, dann meld ich uns sofort an 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wennste jetzt ja sagst, dann meld ich uns sofort an
> 
> G.


 
hehe ... das kannst jetzt einfach sagen wo du weißt das ich net so einfach ja sagen kann


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2008)

hmm ... komplex mit dir ...  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2008)

jaja


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2008)

Schaut mal, ein 3er Pack feinster 4" GD´s 
Mußte die Dinger aufpacken, weil dene beim Zoll des komisch vorkam das 3 Sattelstützen 900 Dollars kosten sollen 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2008)

yeeeeha


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2008)

na dann passts ja 

weis noch net ob ich das WE heimkomm ... gabel hab ich eh noch net


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2008)

Gut wenn´s paßt.
Hoffe nur das die Lagerunterbringungskosten bei mir net zu hoch für dich sind.
Doch ich denke die 10Euro pro Minute hast du schon einkalkuliert
Also um genauer zu sein pro Asteroidenminute bei mittlerer Umdrehungszeit (ca.5h)......
.....aber das weißt du sicher alles. Bist ja net blöd.

@Stefan: Der Merkur brauchrt 58,65Tage  
Da kann man sich doch schnell mal ein Geschäft versauen wenn man net aufschaut.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Januar 2008)

Nimm halt einfach Jupiterminuten dann lässts sichs leichter rechnen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2008)

ok .. hab schon nen 5.000.000 Euro Schein vorbereitet


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Januar 2008)

@ eman wo bekommt ma denn die blöde mp3 ohren her?
find die niergends...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2008)

Na, bei Mp 3 Ohren Herman oder bei.....
Wennste billiger wegkommen willst, dann solltest dir, wegen der geringen Nachfrage, die Mp 3 Nasen holen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman wo bekommt ma denn die blöde mp3 ohren her?
> find die niergends...


 
die passen doch eh nur zu meinem helm ... hab die von http://blue-tomato.at

fahr samstag mitm bus nach axamer lizum ... falls wer bock hat kein prob 

http://www.fc-tegernheim.de/ski/Hompage_Ski/Ausschreibungen/TagesskifahrtAxamerLizum260108.pdf 
wetter soll opti werden am samstag 
http://www.wetter.at/wetter/sport-freizeit/ski-wetter/oesterreich/tirol/axamer-lizum/


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Januar 2008)

mist, die passen glaub i echt net....


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2008)

für was willst die eigentlich haben? fährst doch net so oft allein wie ich


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Januar 2008)

eben... weil die könnt ma ja ganz gut nehen wenn ma mit anderen fährt weil man sie recht schnell lautlos schalten kann...

bin heut mal ne runde mit Licht und GD gefahren... also macht schon echt spass so wies ist. hat sich schon rentiert die investition !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> eben... weil die könnt ma ja ganz gut nehen wenn ma mit anderen fährt......




Heißt des wir labern zuviel 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Januar 2008)

nicht beim den sprechpausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2008)

Gut, dann können wir in den Sprechpausen ja noch mehr reden. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Januar 2008)

mhm geht am WE was?

samstag?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2008)

von meiner seite her geht at home nix  

im sommer wären diese ohren glaub ich wirklich gemeingefährlich warm


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Januar 2008)

jepp fürn sommer ists wohl nix...  

ich bin jetzt fast schon soweit mir mal noch n paar carver zu kaufen... weiß a net wie ich da drauf komm...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm geht am WE was?
> 
> samstag?



Hab gestern Abend von Web.de eine Mail bekommen das die Mail mit den Kontodaten an Rohloff, die ich vor 4Tagen geschickt habe, nie angekommen ist  
Was meine Päckchenhoffnung wohl mal zunichte macht 
Also wird zumindest bei mir nichts radfahrtechnisches gehen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wird zumindest bei mir nichts radfahrtechnisches gehen.
> 
> 
> G.


 
hehe ... dann fahrn mer halt wohin zum skifahrn  sonntag hätt ich noch zeit *gg*


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Januar 2008)

Ich werf jetzt einfach mal Mountainfreaktour in die Runde... war da net was in Bigr...


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Januar 2008)

@all
Wegen SKI-WE Termin....

Wie is denn am 01.+02.03. ???



> ich bin jetzt fast schon soweit mir mal noch n paar carver zu kaufen... weiß a net wie ich da drauf komm...



Ja mach des  
N Paar echte Slalomcarver wie der Fischer RC4 RACE/WORLDCUP SC oder Atomic SL 12 oder Head Worldcup iSL sind einfach saugeil !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich werf jetzt einfach mal Mountainfreaktour in die Runde... war da net was in Bigr...


 
japp ... aber skifahrn brauchst da net  das nennt sich dann maximal liftanstehing

@supah gee ... termin wär bei mir denk ich mal ok ... langfristige planung wär schon besser

@jörg ... saas fee geht bei mir eher net


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2008)

@Stefan: Mountain Freak...hmmh...Sonntag hab ich für alles Zeit.
Morgen muß ich bouldern und so Sachen.
Fallste so ein Neoprendings dir besorgst. Nimm mal 2.
Vielleicht reicht ja auch ein langes des man durchschbeiden kann.

1./2. Feb. ist net so gut zu 90% für mich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... aber skifahrn brauchst da net  das nennt sich dann maximal liftanstehing
> 
> @jörg ... saas fee geht bei mir eher net



Schade (puh, zum Glück) 
Vielleicht kommt ja meine Nabe noch morgen.
Hab heute Vormittag mal mit den gefont. 
Die haben die heute Abend rausgeschickt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 1./2. Feb. ist net so gut zu 90% für mich.
> 
> G.


 
märz hat er geschrieben ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> märz hat er geschrieben ...



Ohh..........., hatte/hab gerade Hektik hier 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Januar 2008)

Wie wärs denn mit Kitzbühel......3S Seilbahn


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2008)

die bahn würd mich schon mal interessieren ... aber kitzbühel eigentlich net  

als schöne bahn hätt ich noch die galzigbahn in st. anton anzubieten


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Januar 2008)

Ja die wär auch interessant... 
Nur da fährt ma halt länger...


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Januar 2008)

Was sagt ihr denn dazu:

http://www.derweissering.at/


----------



## Jambo12 (27. Januar 2008)

hi weis jmd. zufällig von euch wan der lift für biketransport wieder aufmacht


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2008)

normal ende april/anfang mai ...

der liftchef is aber da recht flexibel ... also könnts wenns nimmer allzuviel schneit und das wetter passt (so wie letztes jahr) anfang april schon los gehen  

in sachen schnee ist dieser winter fast so schlimm wie letzter  

@supah gee ... lech zürs hab ich in eher schlechter imagination ... nebel so dicht das ich nie wusst wo die piste aufhört und der abgrund beginnt  

bilder vom traumwetter gestern im axamer lizum kann ich leider net reinstellen da ich das kabel für die digicam net dabei hab  ... wo die 130 cm schnee sein sollten erschließt sich mir aber net so ganz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (27. Januar 2008)

schneits wohl bei euch oda wie also im fichtelgebirge


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Januar 2008)

schau halt einfach auf die Webcams oben am Oko: http://www.bayernwetter.de/abi.htm

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2008)

ich glaub der blick auf die süd"piste" sagt alles


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @supah gee ... lech zürs hab ich in eher schlechter imagination ... nebel so dicht das ich nie wusst wo die piste aufhört und der abgrund beginnt



Hab eigentlich ja auch des Rennen gemeint ....
Oder bist da schon mitgefahren  

Was is jetz mit 1+2 März   Jörg  

Fürs Bullit hab ich jetz endlich mal Teile bestellt damits wieder fahrbreit is....mal schaun wie dieses Schattenschaltwerk is....


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2008)

Warte mal noch bis morgen Abend, dan sag ich bescheud.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Januar 2008)

na dann kann der Frühling ja kommen. Ich bin in der Radfrage allerdings immer noch nicht weiter...

Ohne Probefahrt aber auch schglecht zum entscheiden.  

Naja prinzipiell wär ich dabei...

Kanns aber noch nicht sicher sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (28. Januar 2008)

von was redet ihr weil jeder sagt ich bin oder wäre auch dabei???


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2008)

skifahrn ... irgendwann nochmal in diesem winter


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2008)

Für mich ist der 1März schon mal gestorben. 

Aber dafür hat meine Reperatur nichts gekostet, bzw. nur 27Euro für ein neues Ritzel.
Und die haben die neuen Leichtlaufwellendichtungen reingemacht, Öl gewechselt und sogar meine externe Schaltansteuerung geradegebogen. Des Ding schaut aus wie neu und dreht sich wie eine normale Nabe  
Und die haben sogar die Kosten fürs zurückschicken übernommen...schockierend was möglich ist 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2008)

Ja mir gings auch so. Muss man hier auch schon mal loben erwähnen dass Rohloff nen super Service hat !!!!    

War heut nochmal Gravity dropper bei Nacht testen. Heut wars wieder besser vom Gefühl her wobei ich mir jetzt sicher bin dass ich meinen Sattel früher tiefer hatte und man sich wohl erst daran gewöhnen muss dass er jetz ca 2...3 cm höher ist, aber der Mensch ist ja ein Gewohnheitstier.

Mhm und so Opfturm bei Nacht hat auch was !!!  

Achja die Quasar kann man super von zuhause sehen wenn man oben am Turm steht und in richtung Heimat leuchtet


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Achja die Quasar kann man super von zuhause sehen wenn man oben am Turm steht und in Richtung Heimat leuchtet



Ist ja logisch, du siehtst ja vom Turm auch deine Heimat wenn du Richtung Turm leuchtest.
Die Frage ist nur welchen Durchmesser der Strahl in deiner Heimat vom Turm aus hat...bzw, wie hoch die Photonenzahl pro Quatratmeter ist....woraus sich ja dann der Gesamtdurchmesser berechnen lassen müssen können sollte tuenen tun lassen müßte.

Bei mir ist der Versenkbereich beim Switch genau der selbe wie bei meine Roox und beim RMX in Dh-Stellung müßte 1-1.5cm fehlen.
Kannst doch relativ leicht an der Sattelstütze die du normalerweise gefahren hast nachmessen.
Da sieht man doch den höchsten und den niedriegsten üblichen Stand


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für mich ist der 1März schon mal gestorben.


 
was treibst denn schon wieder?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was treibst denn schon wieder?



Nein, nach jetzigem Stand komm ich da erst um 5Uhr früh von der Arbeit heim.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2008)

japp ... das is nen argument


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2008)

Naja, war ein wenig übertrieben. Länger wie 4Uhr bleib ich eigentlich nie.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2008)

na dann ... wo is das prob?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2008)

Schaut mal eine Wiesenwalze hat heute die Wiese gewalzt.









G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2008)

hä?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2008)

Verdammt, vorhin war des Bild noch da 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5173/


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2008)

Kilometerspuhlen auf Holz 

@Stefan: Vom Gab zu dir braucht man nur 15min oder von mir zum Gap nur unter 20min für die 8km....mit RMX und Freddys Revenge Spikereifen.
Ein Preparierprop ist schon gelöst, aber die Landung kann man erst herrichten wenn die Baume Blätter haben.

Hätten außerdem doch den Hebel für rechts nehmen sollen...mißt...., weil die davon ausgehen des man schon Trigger dran hat ist der immer oben montiert worden.
Den für rechts hätten wir nämlich so wie einen Trigger links montieren können.
Hmmmmh....ich hab ja noch dem Eman seinen da. 
Glaube bei seinem Paket ist der falsche Hebel geliefert worden 
Naja, zum ausprobieren kann ich ihn ja mal aus der Verpackung entfernen...tütütüüh.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2008)

So, muß doch mal des Bild von der Wiesenwalze nachhohlen.
Und außerdem hab ich noch eins von heute des Zeigt das ich ein richtiger LB bin.
Leider sind die anderen noch geheim 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Januar 2008)

@Jörg...hm schade

@Eman+Stefan
Wie schauts bei euch aus?  
Fahma? Könnt ihr euch kit Kitzbühel anfreunden? Vorausgesetzt es liegt Schnee...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2008)

@Stefan: Hab gerade mal den Hebel für rechts links unten hingemacht....ohne Emäns Paket öffnen zu müssen.
Des wäre absolut perfekt von der Ergonomie und Bedienung  
Mal schauen wo man sowas hier herbekommt....oder einen Uralttrigger mit nur einen Hebel.

@Emän: Hast du zufällig noch einen Uralttrigger für unten mit nur einen Hebel rumliegen oder einen für rechts in oben?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2008)

ne trigger hab ich net ... evtl könn mer über nen hebeltausch reden ... müsst ich aber zuerst ausprobieren ob ich mir links auch vorstellen kann

war heut das erste mal überhaupt spinnen (also in nem geschlossenen raum auf nem fahrrad ohne freilauf  sich von nem cheffahrradfahrer sagen lassen was man zu tun hat  ) ... mann das is die reinste folter ... aber irgendwie trotzdem ne geile quälerei  

pics von samstag ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2008)

Man du spinnst ja 

Für Lapierrs sollen ja eh linke Hebel besser sein 

Hmmh...irgendwie schaut diese Raketenabschußrampe so aus als ob sie zusammenklappen würde wenn der Zug bremst.
Aber tolles Wetter 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Januar 2008)

@ eman wow echt schöne Bilder.  
spinning... mhm sachen gibts  

@ jörg ja wie gesagt ich hab ja irgendwo noch nen alten Tigger rumliegen, vielleicht kann man da was machen, werd mir des bei gelegenheit mal ansehen. Aber den gleichen Gedanken hatt ich auch schon dass es unten besser sein könnte. 

@ supah kitzbühl kenn ich net und da ich bei sowas eh vorher mir des nicht anseh ist ma eigentlich egal.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...irgendwie schaut diese Raketenabschußrampe so aus als ob sie zusammenklappen würde wenn der Zug bremst.
> Aber tolles Wetter
> 
> G.


 
das ding bringt dich krass schnell den berg rauf


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2008)

so MXS war heut ... hab ihr was verpasst ... stefans bruder war auch anwesend


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Januar 2008)

Mein Bruder ?! 

Mhm naja ich war ja auf der "Weihnachtsfeier"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2008)

hmm verwechsel ich da was ...

ah stimmt ja weihnachtsfeier kurz vor ostern ... mann seit ihr krank


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht. Kann sein, keine Ahnung.

Ähm zu Zillertal:

Marinas Freundin hat da ne Hütte gemietet und zufällig genau an dem WE als 1-2.3.08 und auch Zillertal.Wo genau weiß ich nicht.

Soweit ich weiß sind noch Plätze frei aber ich weiß es net sicher. Wollt ihr da mit?  
Weil ich persönlich werd keine Wahl haben wo ich mitzufahren bzw. zu schlafen hab  

Wär doch cool


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Januar 2008)

Edit:

Ist doch net Zillertal ist Kitzbühl.

Am schwarzen See oder so. es wären noch 2 - 3 Plätze frei.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2008)

dabei  falls ich darf  ...


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Januar 2008)

Super !!!!   

Also wie gesagt Termin 29.2. -2.3. bist in dem Moment angemeldet.

logo darfst. Bist des WE eigentlich mal wieder im Lande dass ma weng was machen könner ?

@ jörg bei dir gehts net oder? 2 weitere Plätze san nu frei.


@ supah gee auch dabei ?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Super !!!!
> 
> Also wie gesagt Termin 29.2. -2.3. bist in dem Moment angemeldet.
> 
> logo darfst. Bist des WE eigentlich mal wieder im Lande dass ma weng was machen könner ?


 
japp ... bin im lande

hmm radlfahrn geht glaub ich net so ... also müss mer halt was anderes machen ... wo ich halt so gnadenlos abloose


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... was anderes machen ... wo ich halt so gnadenlos abloose



Ne Runde still am Tisch sitzen    

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Januar 2008)

cool, naja radfahren dürft eigentlich schon gehen also zumindest vom schnee her, aber es soll ja die tage nochmal weng schneien. Na schau ma mal.

Ja da gibts ja zum Glück noch genügend andere Sachen in denen du nicht so gut bist.   meistens hat des was mit mehr oder weniger großen kugeln zu tun


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

Warum soll Radfahren net gehen? 
Werde jetzt dann mal zum Hänky schauen. Leider ist jetzt wieder alles weiß an der Oberfläche und man sieht den Untergrund net.

Hab mir gerade 6Flaschen Wein bei Ebay ersteigert, die kann ich ja dann trinken wenn ihr in den Bergen Skifahrt 
Hoffe ja drauf, das sich bei mir noch alles ändert und dann immernoch ein Platz frei ist   

Ahhhhhh....jetzt tscheck ich des, du hast noch keine Gobel.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2008)

radfahrn ... hab da was von sauwetter gehört ... aber nur so vom halben hinhörn


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

Konnte heute mal den Start einer Schneekanone beobachten.
Geht ja voll ab, sowas müßmer uns noch für den Garten kaufen.

Ansonsten gribt alles ganz gut...mit ein bischen vertrauen.
Auch raufwärts auf der Skipiste läßt es sich richtig gut fahren.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2008)

so ...  hab die lyrik wieder  

hmm jörg ... wann kann ich die stütze holen und wieviel kost das ding eigentlich?


----------



## Supah Gee (31. Januar 2008)

Yeah bin auch in Kitz dabei  

@Stefan
Es gibt ne ****Residenz am Schwarzsee...des isses aber net oder ?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm jörg ... wann kann ich die stütze holen und wieviel kost das ding eigentlich?




Hmmmh......42


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (31. Januar 2008)

Hab da auch was gefunden:

http://www.fahrradsaturn.com/Sattel...-272-mm-mit-Hoehenverstellung-sz::113321.html

Bei dem Preis kann man`s mal testen........könnten ja fast 4 Stück den Bach runter gehen um den Preis einer Speedball zu erreichen


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Februar 2008)

Auf der Bischofsgrüner Fußgängerzonenwebcam sieht man grad wie sie den Schneemann bauen mitn Bagger


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2008)

Was...net mit Schnee

@Kistenbiker: Wennste die mal hast, muß ich sie mal begutachten. 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. Februar 2008)

Hab bei e-blöd eine bekommen aus Fehlkauf   und hier im Teilemarkt die passende Hülse...wenn alles da ist dann können wir ja mal a Runde drehen.

Hoffe mal du bist ned a so a Konditionssau wie der E-man 

Bin selbst gespannt wie das billig Teil funzt........werden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2008)

Ich bin der von uns der gar keine Kondition hat.....außer beim Kaffeetrinken. 

@Emän: Wenn kommste denn heim?


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (1. Februar 2008)

Des is recht!!!
Im Kaffeetrinken bin i fast schon Olympiareif   

Das wird a mal a Runde nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Wenn kommste denn heim?
> 
> 
> G.


 
hmm bin ungfähr da heimgekommen wo du das geschrieben hast


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm bin ungfähr da heimgekommen wo du das geschrieben hast




Aha...

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (2. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Konnte heute mal den Start einer Schneekanone beobachten.
> Geht ja voll ab, sowas müßmer uns noch für den Garten kaufen.
> 
> Ansonsten gribt alles ganz gut...mit ein bischen vertrauen.
> ...



hi jörg...
die bilder--- wo sind die den gemacht. kann es sein dass mich die blöde hirnblutung soweit ausgenockt hat dass ich den oko nimmer kenn?
lg,
tim


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2008)

Und?

Wie schauts aus heut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2008)

japp ... wie schauts aus heut ... radlfahrn sollt gehen


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2008)

skifahrn geht vielleicht auch ... am okopf hats -4grad ....


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2008)

ja egal.

ich muss dann nur rechtzeitig bescheid wissen weil ich bin grad bei freundin und muss ja noch erst heim fahren usw.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2008)

na dann sag was mer machen


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2008)

i woas need. 

mhm mhm mhm 

auf der einen Seite sollt ma schon weng raus gehen, auf der anderen hab ich schon die totale vorfreude auf dein ungläubiges gesicht wenn die kugel wieder nach 7m in die banderinne rollt *lol*

achja wegen kitz müss ma nochmal reden, aber ner was organisatorisches.

auf was hast du lust?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2008)

hehe ... können ja beides machen 

weis net ... der jörg wird eh keine zeit haben denk ich mal ...
braucht mer eigentlich spikes ?

koesseine nachmittag? snowmountain müsst auch funzen

skifahrn net ... auf der webcam sind zuviele leute


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

Gähhhhhn, man bich ich noch müde   
Meine sportlichen Aktivitäten werd ich heute wohl in Grenzen halten.
Aber nachdem ihr zurück seit, kann man ja immer noch was mit Kugeln machen.

@TvH: Nein keine Angst, du bist noch ganz normal. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... können ja beides machen
> 
> ... auf der webcam sind zuviele leute



1. Sag ich doch 
2. Was haben denn die Dinger für eine Tragkraft?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2008)

tragkraft ?

sattelstütze ... wie schauts aus ... wenn bist at home?

braucht mer nun spikes?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2008)

ja dann tun mal des mal so machen. 

also spikes sind kein fehler denk ich.

dann fahr ma nachm essen weng kösser und dann weng kugelspiele machen.

time?

1300? wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

Wenn wir heute, nach dem ihr gefahren seid was machen, kann ich sie dir ja mitbringen.
Oder der Stefan bringt sie dir mit.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... auf der webcam sind zuviele leute



Oh man, stellt mal euren Kompiuter um, ich glauch ihr sitzt über einer Leitung.

Ist wie mit Eis, Brücken oder Grüsten. Wenn da zuviele Leute drauf sind, dann macht man sich Gedanken wie hoch eigentlich die Tragkraft davon ist  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> braucht mer nun spikes?



Würde ich dir auf jeden Fall dazu raten.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2008)

wegen radlfahrn ... 1330 forsthaus? der andi is dabei ... also brauchst keine angst vorm spinnenden todesfitten EMan haben  

wegen kugeln ... hmm was mach mer *sich auf peinlichste niederlagen vorbereitend*

@stefan ... wennst bock hast fahr beim jörgilein vorbei und bring die stütze mit


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2008)

okee fahr ich vorbei 

alles klar 1330 forsthaus.

P.s. ich hab gestern auch mal weng gesponnen 

aber nur am zimmerfahrrad 


abend naja wenn ma zu primzahlend sind, ist tischkugelschubsen wohl net so gut, da sollt ma wohl eher auf kugelrollen umsteigen. ansonsten ist ma egal.

und zur Einstellung äh ändert sich eh nix am ergebnis


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

Außer bei 2.
Und 2mal 2 oder 3mal 2 sind halt 2 bzw.3 Primzahlen.
Außerdem wenn du gleich vorbeischaust bin ich ja garnimmer da.
Und macht mal was genaues für heute Abend aus....usw.
Als für mich spielt es nur eine geringe Rolle ob des eine oder des andere....
...also ich mein damit ich war die Woche auch mal Bouldern. 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2008)

oh mei....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

Jetzt wirds aber Zeit das du losfährst.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

Ah sehe gerade meine Compiuteruhr geht 7min vor. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

Hab meine Felsenfotos im Kasten......
.......und ganz untätig war ich übriegens auch net.
Hab auch 11km zusammengebracht und hier und da konnte ich net vorbeifahren 

G.


----------



## Azonic-76 (2. Februar 2008)

Hy, Leutz!
Ich hätt mal ne Frage an euch Pro´s:
Was haltet ihr vom Norco-Atomic, und kann man eigentlich an die DH/FR-Bikes vorne einen Umwerfer montieren das man auf Single-Trails schottern kann oder net? (oder halt mal ne kleinere Tour)....wäre Dankbar für ne Antwort von Euch.

Gruß, Brauni


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2008)

mhm viele von uns haben über norco im allgemeinen die gleiche meinung, was aber halt auch nur ne Meinung ist und nicht zwingend mit deinen Vorstellungen übereinstimmen muss.

So und zum Atomic selbst, ähhh :kotz: man hat das gefühl der rahmendesingner hat immer an nen Kleiderbügel gedacht  

Wie gesagt ist ne Meinung


Und die meisten oder fast alle FR Bikes haben vorne 2 Kettenblätter => Umwerfer. Oh da fällt mir ein, meins nicht  

Aber montieren sollte man ihn in den meisten fällen schon können


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Februar 2008)

Prinzipiell is so ein Norco nicht schlecht...
Vom Pries Leistung auf alle Fälle auf der guten Seite. Und wenn Du vom Design abgeschreckt wärst, würdest Du ja gar nicht danach Fragen.

Zum Thema Umwerfer - An FR sollte Das Möglich sein, an DH "eher" nicht...
Nicht das ich das ernsthaft überlegt habe, aber an mein A-Line glaube ich passt kein umwerfer ran. Am SX Trail hab ich einen drann.
Obs beim Atomic klappt musst Du beim Händler Fragen. Das Sattelrohr wird auf alle Fälle zu kurz sein um eine Lange Stütze aufzunehmen. Und mit 230cm Federweg und nem DHX3 einen Berg hoch zu eiern... wenn ich mit der Family ausfahre dann wollen die immer, dass ichs Norco nehm, weil ich dann ewig hinterher fahre... Schon bei der leichtesten Steigung in den Wiegetritt  
ruf doch einfach den nächten Händer an der Norcos hat und frag den obs geht...

lg, tim


----------



## Azonic-76 (3. Februar 2008)

Okay, werd da mal nachfragen obs möglich ist.....danke für eure Statements dazu...  

Gruß, Brauni


----------



## OLB Carre (3. Februar 2008)

dere,
@ jörg: sag mal, hast du für die totem ne härtere feder noch rumliegen???
 da Carré!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2008)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> dere,
> @ jörg: sag mal, hast du für die totem ne härtere feder noch rumliegen???
> da Carré!



Ja 

@Eman: Und Stütze schon montiert.......und erkannt das der Hebel links besser wäre 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2008)

wir waren heut nicht untätig und haben uns mal zum Mt.  hochgekämpft.

Ging aber noch relativ gut, wenn aber noch n bisschen mehr schnee gelegen wär wärs glaub ich bergauf schon noch mehr quälerei gewesen bzw dann gar nimmer gegangen, aber so wars noch ganz gut bei super wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir nur meine Finger weiter geschrottet ...also beim Bouldern.
Wobei ich ja mehr Sonnenchilling betrieben hab.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2008)

Siehst des da hast es...  

Ich hätt heut nachmittag weng Zeit.

Du hast ja früh oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2008)

Bin doch mim Wastl und dem Ede wahrscheinlich in Waschbärenkantenrückseite.
Ab wann biste denn daheim?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2008)

Ach stimmt ja, nee bin dann erst um 4 daheim... also kurz vor Dunkelheit 

Naja dann tu ich vielleicht heut mal pausieren oder was anderes machen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2008)

Tu dich halt heut rumlümmeln. Am besten auf dem Sofe, weil dann hast was anderes + pausieren gemacht.
Und des ist 2mal net nichts und in etwa mit einem Wurstbrot vergleichbar.

Leider kann ich vom heutigen Singletrailtag ohne Schnee, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, aus firmentechnischen Rahmengeheimahltungsgründen kein Fotos reinstellen.
War aber echt wieder mal net schlecht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2008)

ach der jörg ... traut sich nur noch mitm wastl fahrn ...


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Februar 2008)

Stimmt, der Eman ist halt ein echter Kerl, der traut sich sogar mit mir zu fahren   oder so ähnlich


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2008)

hehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2008)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Februar 2008)

waren gestern wasserskifahrn in st. englmar ... man is das nen winter ... das war crushed ice und skihallenfeeling


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> waren gestern wasserskifahrn in st. englmar ... man is das nen winter ... das war crushed ice und skihallenfeeling



Deswegen heißt des ja auch Englmar.....(was anderes ist mit jetzt net eingefallen )

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2008)

@ jörg

hat dann doch nicht so geklappt wie ich mir des vorgestellt hab  

Wie ists dann heut bei dir?
Tun wa was?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2008)

Wann kommste denn heim?

Will heute auch ein wenig länger werkeln....bin aber deswegen immernoch Stunden vor dir daheim. 
Der frühe Biker springt das Gap.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2008)

so gegen 4...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> so gegen 4...



  

Trödl mal in der Arbeit net so rum....so wird nie was aus dir *kopfschüttel*

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2008)

Ja ja dafür muss ich dann nicht heimlich nachts in die Arbeit um des was ich am Tag net geschaft hab wieder reinarbeiten... so  

Äh oder ich komm dann doch lieber morgen mal vorbei, weil ich muss dann noch was machen nach der arbeit und da danach hab ich relativ bald schon wieder nen Termin. Sonst wirds zu stressig


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ........weil ich muss dann noch was machen nach der arbeit........



Jaja, du sollst doch in der Arbeit was machen und net erst danach 

Dann werde ich heute an meinem Ruhetag mal an meinen Geheimabfahrten feilen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2008)

Leider war die Witterung in größeren Höhen doch anders wie gedacht 
Drum konnte ich nicht da feilen wo ich feilen wollte 
Zuviel Schnee und alles vereist 
Aber eine Kleinigkeit kann ich, die GD und mein RMX trotz -3° Dr. Celsius und nur Kinder und Frauenreifen, dennoch vorweisen.
Und ist immerhin im Angstsektor BLAU ....durch die Steilheit und den nur 3m Auslauf 
Aber ihr werdet es ja bei der nächsten Tour sicher wiederholen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2008)

die nächste tour wo du dabei bist ... hmm ... die wäre wann? 2027?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2008)

Ruhe in den hinteren Reihen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2008)

ich glaub du hast net kapierst das du in der hintersten reihe in die falsche richtung schaust


----------



## OLB Wastl (7. Februar 2008)

der Beweis! Und was soll das heißen der Jörg traut sich nur noch mim wastl! Geht am We was ?der katja ihr Ellsworth wär ja auch fertig!

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast net kapierst das du in der hintersten reihe in die falsche richtung schaust



Wird halt gerade eine hübsche Frau rausgegangen sein.
Außerdem hat es auch immer Vorteile nah am Ausgang zu sitzen

WoEnd: Hab ja jeden Tag nur den Halben davon frei. ...aber gehn tut sicher was. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Windschlupf (7. Februar 2008)

Seäs!
Als alter Wousigler komm ich Mitte März mal wieder in die alte Heimat zurück. Diesmal ist das Bergfahrrad im Kofferraum und die Route (WUN -> Kösser -> Mühlbühl -> H. Matze -> Platte -> Seehaus -> Nusshardt -> Schneeberg) im Kopf. 
Mein Problem ist: Welches ist vom Schneeberg aus der schennste Trail Richtung Vordorf runter? Es darf schon steil und steinig sein. Aber bitte flowig und keine Drops mit mehr als 25 cm Höhe 

Gruß ins schöne Fichtelgebirge ausm Taunus


----------



## Windschlupf (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich war eben auf der Lettenbruederseite. Sooo heftig sollt's nicht sein. Ich hab nur 80 mm Federweg und bissl Schiss

Den H-Weg von der Kösser runter Richtung L'burg-Parkplatz, das wäre ein Maßstab für mich, runterwärts (wobei der H-Weg ganz oben schon teilweise bös ist)

p.s.: die lettenbrueder -> sehr schöne Seite. Sehr authentische, lebhafte Beschreibungen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2008)

Nach Vordorf  
Da kommt man doch eigentlich nur hin wenn man sich verfahren hat 
Glaube es gibt da schon einen Trail vom Seehaus Richtung Vordorf.
Ziemlich steil für einen normalen Weg, also so einen der nur runterwärts zu fahren geht.
Bin da erst einmal runter, weil der Bereich ja net gerade so richtig in eine "normale" Tour einzubinden ist.
Drum weiß ich jetzt auch net mehr. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2008)

OLB Wastl schrieb:


> der Beweis! Und was soll das heißen der Jörg traut sich nur noch mim wastl! Geht am We was ?der katja ihr Ellsworth wär ja auch fertig!
> 
> mfg
> 
> wastl


 
hmm ... ich meint da das er vor uns "tourenfahreren" angst hat


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... ich meint da das er vor uns "tourenfahreren" angst hat



Tourenfahrer...    


äh... nein


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2008)

Ihr macht mir Angst 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Februar 2008)

hmmm... und? heut?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2008)

japp was geht?

hab grad die billigste federgabel die ich je gekauft hab ins stadtradl gebaut  ... 39 euronen neu ... heheh


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Februar 2008)

ja ich weiß a net.

da jörg wollt ja bis um 12 daheim sein und a mit fahren. 

Irgendwie kössaine heut?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ihr Luschen bis jetzt noch nichts audgemacht habt ist es jetzt 13;30 Louisenburgparkplatz geworden.
Der unterste von den Langen.
Fragt nicht warum!!

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2008)

Heut waren dann also die GD´ler mal unter sich.
Aber der Eman hat ganz schön abgeluscht....wollte kein zweites mal auf die Kösseine über den Burgstein wars zu steinig, ezetara, ezetera   

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Februar 2008)

fährt von euch morgen jemand mal eine größere runde mit ein paar technischen highlights?

dann würde ich mich gern mal mit anschließen, wenn es erst so ab der mittagszeit los geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2008)

Ich net...muß morgen bouldern.
Ab und zu muß man ja auch mal was Anständiges machen. 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Februar 2008)

des sagst doch nur, damit dich von den heutigen strapazen erholen kanns!


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> fährt von euch morgen jemand mal eine größere runde mit ein paar technischen highlights?
> 
> dann würde ich mich gern mal mit anschließen, wenn es erst so ab der mittagszeit los geht.


 
zu allem bereit ... 

das prob is das man ganz oben mit spikes mehr spass hat aber sie eigentlich net braucht da 98 % der strecke schnee und eisfrei sind


----------



## speedy_j (9. Februar 2008)

mit spikes sieht es eh ein wenig schlecht aus. hab keine...

sag mal an, wo man hinkommen muss. hab ja ca. eine stunde anreisezeit.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2008)

hmm ... bin leicht erkältet und net in der lage dich richtig übers dach frankens zu jagen 

is mit und spikes zur zeit net schön wenn man hoch rauf will


----------



## speedy_j (9. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... bin leicht erkältet und net in der lage dich richtig übers dach frankens zu jagen
> 
> is mit und spikes zur zeit net schön wenn man hoch rauf will



na dann zeig mir mal die schönen sachen in den unteren gefilden, die gerade noch ohne projektoren (habe ich auch noch nicht   )  aber mit feingefühl fürs rad zu bewältigen sind.

so, jetzt mach mal eine zeit und ein ort aus, wo ich dann hoffentlich pünktlich erscheine.
post hast du auch noch.

mag sich noch jemand dazu gesellen? der stefan vielleicht?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2008)

man ... das mit krank meint ich schon ernst ... huste voll rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. Februar 2008)

deswegen konnte also der jörg lästern. na dann kurier dich mal lieber aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2008)

nen anderes mal könn mer gern ne runde drehen ...

das prob is ... wenn ich heut mit dir gefahren wär ... dann lieg ich glaub ich wirklich nochmal flach ... schlepp die sch... schon seit ner woche mit mir rum ... wenn man keine ruhe gibt dauerts immer ewig


----------



## speedy_j (10. Februar 2008)

kein thema, ich stell ja auch sämtliche sportliche aktiviäten ein, wenn etwas im anmarsch ist. gute besserung.


----------



## franzam (10. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nen anderes mal könn mer gern ne runde drehen ...
> 
> das prob is ... wenn ich heut mit dir gefahren wär ... dann lieg ich glaub ich wirklich nochmal flach ... schlepp die sch... schon seit ner woche mit mir rum ... wenn man keine ruhe gibt dauerts immer ewig



Gute Besserung in die Nachbarstadt! Und kurier Dich wirklich aus! Es macht sinn

Bei mir ist es frustrierend -eine Woche geilstes Wetter und ich lieg mit Grippe, bzw. Lungenentzündung daheim,anscheinend auch etwas verschleppt

Aber wenn ich momentan zum Fenster rausschaue


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Februar 2008)

Na zum Glück gehts net nur mir so  

Mehr wie Spaziern gehn   is net drin


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Februar 2008)

@ tschi wie lang sind jetzt deine ski?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (10. Februar 2008)

175 cm......sind zwar immernoch kurz aber wenigsten keine kinder/änfängerlänge 
*
Das Thema wird hier fortgesetzt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320738
Thomas*


----------

